# BFP Chasers...........Feel free to join....



## Taurus8484

This is a thread for all the over 35ers looking for that :bfp:

A thread where we can talk about everything to do with TTC from the 2ww to the 2ww before the 2ww :haha:

If your OH is annoying you, if the dog just walked on the carpet with dirty feet, if the MIL is driving you crazy or just the weather....

Introduce yourself and lets follow each others journey :thumbup:


----------



## Taurus8484

My name is Donna, Ive just turned 40, live in Australia and looking for my next BFP.

After 3 miscarriages, I now have a beautiful son who is 13 months and would love to give him a sibling.

We have been trying now for 5 cycles now and Im getting impatient. Want it too happen now lol

Currently going through all the testing CD3 and 7dpo, so hopefully I can get some idea about whats going on.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm Terri/Peachy. My MIL is driving me crazy :haha: and I have also just turned 40! 
I think this is our 12th cycle trying for number one (but not quite a year yet)! I'm just finishing up my second IUI, and will be moving forward to IVF if this cycle doesn't work.

Thanks for making this thread, Taurus (Donna). I like how you titled it. :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Peachy.........I didnt know you had been trying for 12 cycles now......gosh time flies doesnt it.

Fingers crossed........following you in the other thread as well but you know that :thumbup:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

I love the thread title!

I'm Jenn. I am from MA but live in CT. My MIL is also driving me crazy but she means well. I will be 40 in December. DH (Aaron) and I eloped in October, had a wedding in January, and have been TTC for our first child since August 2013 but actively since January 2014.

I have horrible insurance so we can't do IUI or IVF until I get a better job, which hopefully will be soon since my current one ends in November.

Also, I really want to blow off work this week to go into Boston to stalk Benedict Cumberbatch (Filming a movie there) but this damn eye issue that popped up totally but a wrench into that plan!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I'm Stephanie. I am 35. My MIL drives me crazy constantly, but glad I live 5 hours from her now! I am on cycle 33. 2 CPs and 1 MC at 6 weeks. We have done IUI, CLomid, Gonal F, Menopur, everything except IVF. We had planned on adoption, but now are leaning back towards IVF again. Oh is not to sure he wants to adopt. he said that we decided to try to have a biological child together. So if we end up adopting, why not just stay with the 2 we have. He has an odd way of thinking about this, but we have to be on the same page with adoption. So as of right now again, NTNP until IVF in the late Fall or late Winter and maybe another IUI in between. LOL


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi all. :hi:

We've been ntnp for 18 months followed by 12 months ttc. Never had a BFP. With one thing and another things got dragged out a bit with doing testing but that's all happening now. DH has now done 2 sa. Results on 1st not tip top but could be worse. Not got results of second yet. 

Both my day 21 came back ok and have regular cycles. I've got hsg on tuesday, which despite reading up on and seeing it's not too bad, still horrified at thought of it! 

Have just had two lovely months of not trying at all and it's been great avoiding all the hope and then the dismay, but back to it now. Would love to chat to you ladies as we go through this, DH is wonderfully supportive but there's only so much crazy hormonal woman I feel I can burden him with and I suspect he maybe feels a bit squeamish hearing about the finer details of people rummaging around in my uterus!


----------



## kfs1

Hi all!

Thanks for sharing all of your stories.

I actually love my MIL. Am I the only one?

I just turned 36 and have been married for 4 1/2 years. We've been trying since January 2013 (however many cycles that may be). I've been using OPKs since FOREVER and started temping November 2013. I had one BFP in January but sadly it ended in miscarriage. I started working with an RE a few months ago and have since had 2 surgeries - one to clear my right tube which was blocked and another to remove a polyp from my uterus. My DH has a low count and low motility and will be working with a urologist soon. This is our first cycle trying since my surgeries. If this cycle doesn't work out, and the timing works out for my next cycle, we will be moving on to IUI.

:)


----------



## moni77

Hey all - will prob do more stalking on this thread then commenting right now. I am 36 and we have been TTC since Nov 2012. Gone through 4 IUIs and are about to move onto IVF. I have had cysts develop after each IUI prompting a month off between. The cyst from my last IUI in April was still hanging around and so last week (at the end of a cycle) I was given an HCG shot to try to help it move on. SOO, still waiting for AF right now and depending on when it comes - I may or may not get one more cycle in before IVF starts. My plan is to start the injectibles when I get back from vacation on August 5th - and I need a couple weeks of BCP before that...

The HSG is only bad if you have a blockage - if everything is clear it is not too bad! Good luck to you!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Oh I love my MIL; she's just annoying me this week with the party :wacko:

Comfy, unburden away! My DH doesn't like to hear much about the process because he doesn't want to get his hopes up. I tell him when we need to :sex: and what pills to take and that's by large the bulk of it. The HSG isn't bad at all (unless you have a blockage). I had some cramping and bleeding for a few days afterwards that worried me but come to find out it was completely normal.


----------



## Taurus8484

I actually love my MIL too. She only drives me crazy every now and then lol

Lovely to hear everyone's stories and experiences.

My hubby isn't real interested in all the details either. I just tell him when he is getting lucky and he just does it. Does take the fun out of it a little but you gotta do what you gotta do. 

Pretty sure Im about to O in next couple days. Should get a +opk today.


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi all. I am Nikki and I turned 35 in April this year. 

I have a 7 year old son who was conceived in the first month of trying and we have been actively ttc number 2 from February last year.I have had 2 early losses from last year. Hoping third times the charm.

DH and I have been together for 12 years and married for 10 years. He is also 35. 

Attaching pics of my DS when he was 8 months old ( Sorry I removed pics) - I have a feeling my SIL is on this site as she is TTC and my vents include her too :). Cannot wait to have another munchkin.

Lots of babydust to everyone :dust:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Nikki, he is absolutely adorable. What a sweet impish little face!


----------



## YuLingCB

Hi, everyone! :wave:

I'm 38 (almost 39) and have been chasing after that BFP for more than a year now. I'm at a point where I am considering taking the next step and trying out the fertility treatments. Due to my very irregular cycles, my doctor has recommended I pursue this option. The only thing (or person, in this case) that is making me a bit hesitant is my DH who is not ready to take that next step. I think that the financial cost is what scares him the most about trying out this option. 

I already have a 4-year-old son and I would very much like to give him a sibling. Every day, I pray to God to bless me with one more chance to become a mother again, to be given one last opportunity to experience the joys of pregnancy as I did with my son. I want to believe that it will happen, but, some days, it is very tough to hold on to that faith.

I am glad to meet all of you here, and I wish everyone the best of luck. Babydust to you all! :dust:


----------



## terripeachy

Niiki-Your baby is SOOOO cute! I can't even get over it.

Welcome YuLing!! I hope your stay on this thread is short. :)

Oh and yes, I love my MIL too...but she sure does drive a girl a bit nuts because she's a bit nuts. I'm prepared to be in the sandwich generation. :dohh:


----------



## Nikki1979

Thank you Terri and Bookwrmgal :)

AF showed up at 5am today. Had taken this cycle off so back to ttc.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi ladies.....got my digital smiley face yesterday so special cuddles last night and tonight. 

Nikki - he is a cutie xx


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-special cuddles. Love it!! And yay for smiley opk. 

Nikki-welcome back!!!


----------



## Comfycushions

Meant to be packing for night away in London with friends yet here I am on the internet. Using saying hello to you girls as an excuse for sitting down with a cup of tea!

Bookwrmgal we eloped too then had a 'wedding ' for everyone else a few months later. Loved that our initial ceremony was so personal and felt truly blessed.

GalvanBaby We've been talking about adoption too. In our case I think DH feels more comfortable with it than I do. I'm leaning towards fostering and helping lots of children over the years instead if we cannot have biological children.

kfs1Good luck with this cycle and if not then fingers crossed for IUI.

moni77 ughh a cyst every time poor you.

Really not sure how far I want to go with medical intervention. Concerned how I'll cope loading with drugs and screwing with my hormones to then still get bfn (which can't really cope with with no intervention.) 

Taurus8484 I now just tell my DH what to do and when and finally he is complying!! Think it took him a long while to accept it wasn't just going to happen for us. 

Nikki1979Nikki I agree, what a cutie!

YuLingCB Good luck with looking into fertlity assistance.

I managed, after trailing round the hospital yesterday trying to find a department to help me, to get my day three boods taken.

Really not long to hsg now. Main fear is that it will hurt because a)that would be rubbish and b)that might mean things are blocked and I'll have to make a decision what to do about that!

Byee have a great weekend!


----------



## kfs1

Comfy - as others said, it may hurt slightly if there's a blockage but isn't TOO bad and you feel fine afterwards (at least I did). Fx!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Welcome YuLing :baby:

Comfy - it was nice to have a private ceremony first. Plus we did our honeymoon before the wedding and that was a lovely break from the hubbub of wedding planning. Enjoy your night away!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Ladies..........hope everyone is well.

I ovulated on Saturday and cant shake this feeling Im out already. I know its early as Im only 2dpo but just dont feel confident at all these days. 

Just found out cousin is pregnant............and I was happy for her but I was damn jealous also and feel bad about that too.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

((hugs)) Taurus. I o'd Saturday too and I'm worried it is too late to O on Cd 18 in my 29 day cycle so I understand your mindset. I know it's hard but keep the faith! We are here for you.

Don't feel bad for being jealous. You can't help your emotions and it is normal!

AFM- Today felt like the tide of negativity is turning. DH's party went well today. It was a gorgeous day on the water eating lots of fried seafood. I was without a working phone since Thursday and was worried I would have to get a new one before I had planned to with money being tight but Andrew at Verizon fixed it! Plus, when I checked my phone I had a message about a job interview! That really helped change my mindset.


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks Book.........I try and talk about these things with hubby but he doesnt understand. He just says oh well, onto next month........I dont want next month!!!!

Good luck about interview Book xx lets us know how you go. Im jealous about the lovely weather you are describing. Its the middle of winter here so its cold, wet and windy.......


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-That's awesome about your phone and the interview. I laughed at "Andrew at Verizon fixed it." HA!!HA!! He gets a gold star...when is your interview? Is it a better job?

Taurus-You can't feel out already...it's way too early for that, and you never know when one of those :spermy: are going to be persistent. fxfx.


----------



## Comfycushions

Bookwrm and taurus terri's right a persistent swimmer could've done it's job! 

Bookwrm was that a later o than normal? 11 days for a bean to settle in still perfectly feasible tho.

a day on the water in the sun sounds glorious. Good luck with the interview and hooray for the phone man. &#55357;&#56842;

Don't feel bad about the jealously, you're only human and i think we all get those emotions. I do despair of myself when i get jealous of preggo celebrities though. For some reason that seems more foolish. *shakes head sadly* 

Had fab weekend away. HSG d-day tomorrow. Bleurgh.


----------



## Taurus8484

Best of luck with your HSG Comfy xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Enjoy your holiday Peachy xx........its cold and wet on this side of the world....bring back Summer :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

I will try my best Taurus! I've been waiting a long time for this warm weather! I'll send some your way. Oh yeah...I'm doing my first trackable geocache (basically a keychain with a GPS unit in it that you can hide and send to different places). We want one of them to go to Australia and back to Baltimore. I'll let you know where it is when it gets there! HA!!HA!! Maybe I should send it to Adelaide..hmmm....hee hee. brb. Oh yeah...Hubs didn't think it would make it there so we changed it to Mexico. Next time I get one, I'll send it your way. :) Galvan-be on the lookout. My trackables are so fickle. :haha:


----------



## Comfycushions

Survived! There were only 3 lovely reassuring ladies in the room and it hurt less than period pain. Whole thing felt a bit traumatic and bit woozy and felt bit weepy after but back in car driving home 15 mins after start of appointment.

Saw dye merrily flowing along tubes so that&#8216;s all good. Looks like we might be on to iui next month.

Enjoy your hols Terri and hope your geocache has a splendid adventure.

Off to watch GOT instead of cooking dinner.


----------



## kfs1

Comfy - so glad that everything went well and that you have clear tubes! I felt weepy afterwards, too. Probably just all of the adrenaline/nervousness leading up to it I imagine. Glad you're doing OK though.

I looooooooooove Game of Thrones, too. Much better than cooking dinner for sure.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Comfycushions and glad your HSG went smoothly. I didn't feel weepy. I was just happy that all was clear, honestly.

IUI isn't bad...I was wondering what GOT was, but now that I have come into 2014, I see what it is now. My hubs watches it when we have free Showtime, but I don't.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Terri- enjoy your vacation!

Comfy - yay to free flowing dye! I'm also a big GoT fan. Am currently re-reading the 3rd book actually for my bedroom book. 

AFM- job interview this morning. I think it went well but it's hard to say. I am worried about the supervisor reference checks but am trying to not think about it. I did the best I could and it's up to the universe to determine if it's the right fit or not. Still.. I REALLY need a new job before November when my current one ends.
It's 3dpo for me, which I think is normal but O was spotty before Clomid and on the 2 mos of Clomid I O'd on CD 16 and 17 so it's not too off. 

I do have a question though - have any of you gals experienced high sex drive after O? I never have before but holy hell the past 2 days I have been beyond worked up.


----------



## Comfycushions

Yes I think I was quite anxious in the build up, and during. 

Only started watching GOT couple of weeks ago but been seriously binging on it since then. Previously I'd been resolutely resisting the hype. Not sure why!


----------



## Comfycushions

I&#8216;ll keep my fingers crossed for you bkwrm.

Hmm post o sex drive. It&#8216; amazed me to realize that despite monitoring and recording my cycles and our sex life the past two years I can't immediately answer that question. How can that be!?


----------



## moni77

Comfy - glad for the results! I have read all the books but I am behind on the series. I think I am only on Season 2.


----------



## Taurus8484

Comfy &#8211; so glad to hear it went well. I think Im the only person I know who doesn&#8217;t watch GOT&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.must download it and watch it. 

Book &#8211; hope your get the job, fingers crossed for you. And no&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;after BDing for days prior to ovulating the last thing I wanted was a penis near me after ovulation lol&#8230;.well at least for a few days anyways.

Peachy - when do you leave for holidays??

Afm &#8211; 4dpo and nothing out of the ordinary&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;sigh


----------



## ComerMrs

Finally a place I can join. Hi I'm Gena. I just turned 39 a couple of months ago. A little about me-- I was told at a young age I would never get pregnant. I had an ovarian cyst that burst. There were never test ran other than an ultrasound. Flash forward 21 years through 2 marriages never preventing. In March a friend popped off "i think your pregnant" i laughed so hard i cried. That next morning I tested and sure enough I was pregnant. Went and had blood test ran the same day. Picked the results up that next morning, and ended up in the ER an hr later. I miscarried at what we think was 4-6 weeks. My obgyn started me on clomid, and I have no just finished my 3rd cycle today. The 2 previous cycles I didn't OPK test or BBT test. This cycle I am doing that. My cycle day 21 tests for the first two cycles were .29 & 5.17.

I hope you all get BFP's!! Baby dust to us all!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm leaving Thursday. I was supposed to go in the morning but my girlfriend's bike parts won't be in until then so Thursday afternoon is more like it. Now we'll probably get stuck in holiday traffic. It's still better than being at work, so I'm not complaining-yet. Ha ha.


----------



## Taurus8484

Definately better than being at work!!!! Have fun xx


----------



## kfs1

Welcome Corner. I'm sorry for your loss. Curious - why did they say that you would never be able to get pregnant after having a ruptured cyst?


----------



## ComerMrs

kfs1 said:


> Welcome Corner. I'm sorry for your loss. Curious - why did they say that you would never be able to get pregnant after having a ruptured cyst?

Thats the funny thing I was like 14 or so when it happen. They didn't give me any apparent reason other than it ruptured. I literally was in the hospital overnight. They put a catheter in me to inflate my bladder so that they could ultrasound. They thought I had an ruptured appendix on the wrong side. Did the ultrasound seen blood filled ovary and thats what they told me and my mom upon release in the morning. I was even asked if I was pregnant, and back then i was more involved in my grades than even knowing what a boy was. LOL told him "it would have to be a virgin birth" but after that I have obviously not had luck or there has been a huge amount of miscarriages that were not caught. 

Because the one in March is the only time I have ever got a positive on a pregnancy stick. :(


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi gena *attempts to insert waving smilie but phone says no* 
Sorry to hear of your loss. Here's hoping this month is it for you.

I'm still feeling bloated and achey (came on quite a few hours after procedure) and fear I'm waddling a bit accordingly!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Gena!
Yeah, that's kind of crazy that they said you'd never get pregnant. At least now you are going to a doctor that is taking your bloodwork, prescribing Clomid and such. Hope your stay here is short. :hugs:

Bookwrmgal-Hope you get the job!! That would be awesome. How is your eye doing?


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Welcome Gena!
I am sorry for your loss but I am really glad you are seeing a dr that is going through diagnostics and prescribing clomid.

my eye is about the same, maybe a smidge worse. It's so strange to be lacking depth perception in that eye. I must have looked drunk last night in the grocery store trying to weave through the masses :dohh: got to keep a sense of humor about it though.

Taurus, I laughed at your comment about not wanting a penis near you right after O. Ordinarily I feel the same way but not this month. It's so miserably hot and humid in our apartment so DH is pretty much giving me the "simmer down and get away woman" attitude when he isn't feeling it hahahaha. hormones are crazy things. 

Terri- that's too bad about your gf's parts arriving so late. FX that traffic isn't too bad Thurs. But at least you get an extra day to chill


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Comer..welcome :hi:


----------



## Taurus8484

Nice temp rise Book xx


----------



## Taurus8484

kfs - looks like your about ready to "O".


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Thanks, Taurus. Yours is looking good too! :flower:


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah it is but it always looks good the first 10 days or so........its the days after it looks like shit lol


----------



## kfs1

Taurus - YES. I finally O'd. I used the advanced OPKs this month. Are you familiar with them? You get "flashing smileys" on high-peak days leading up to your peak. Well, basically, I had so many days with flashing smileys that it feels like we've been BDing for FOREVER. :) Needless to say, I'm happy that I O'd. :) Your chart looks good!

Bookworm - I agree. Our charts always look GREAT and the tank at the end. Any news on your job?


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi ladies.....how is everyone going?


----------



## kfs1

Taurus - hmmm. Curious dip on your chart there... :) How are you feeling?

Nothing here. My temps are all wacky but I've been staying up late and have had erratic sleep so I'm just ignoring them.


----------



## Taurus8484

It does look pretty doesnt it........but not feeling anything. Been pregnant 4 times now with 1 thb, but I know what my body normally does and not feeling any of those signs that make me suspicous.

Dont worry about wacky charts too much. The cycle I conceived my son FF wouldnt even give me crosshairs.......I had to put them in myself as my temps were so crazy.

Book - hope your eye is better.......how did you go with interview?? Do you know yet??


----------



## Nikki1979

I am on CD10 today and getting highs on my CBFM. This is the first month I started getting highs of CD8. I usually start getting them on cd 10/11 and the egg symbol on CD 13. Maybe I am ovulating early. Just my luck, sore throat and fever during my fertile time. All I wanna do is sleep and dtd is so tiring right now. 

How are you feeling Taurus?


----------



## Taurus8484

Ladies......I'm in total shock. BFP and not a squinter either. Started to get suspicious today as they day went on and tested but never ever expected that!!!!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Oh wow congrats Taurus :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. When is bubs due?


----------



## kfs1

Taurus - I KNEW that was an implantation dip! Hooray! Congratulations!!! :happydance:

Nikki - Ugh. Sorry that you're not feeling well during your fertile time. I hope you're able to get some BDing in but take it easy of course.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Taurus, I am sooo happy for you! :happydance:

Nikki - feel better! 

AFM - nothing yet on the interview. I should hear something by next week as they were still interviewing. Eye is still the same I think. It's CD 27 for me and that's when I normally start spotting so I'm on pins and needles. No implantation dip for me unless you count the eensy drop at 7dpo.


----------



## kfs1

Bookwmrgal - A lot of people don't get implantation dips so no biggie. Your chart looks great. Fx!! And I hope you get some good news about your interview.


----------



## Comfycushions

Woohoo Taurus congratulations! So happy for you.

Nikki hope you feel better soon.

Bookwrm, keeping fingers crossed for you.

I'm at start of fertile week and fretting about getting enough bd in. DH is off to watch cricket midweek and fear this may interrupt my amorous plans. Need to give my newly pressure washed tubes the best chance!


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks ladies........still in shock....

Just going to stay positive as I have a history of early miscarriage.......

Now, whos next?!?!?!?!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Fx Fx Taurus!

Comfy - good luck! Cricket or no- those power washed tubes need to used to their best advantage!

Well... CD 27 is near its end and no spotting! My skin also hasn't broken out yet and normally that happens by now! It's the small things that gets my hopes up.


----------



## kfs1

Comfy - I agree with Bookworm. Get to BDing and take advantage of those clean tubes!

Bookworm - Your chart's looking good! I'm jealous! I'm in the mountains this month with my stupid drastic temp changes.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

I'm a little in shock over my temps this month too, to be honest.

Your up and down temps remind me of mine back in Feb. I didn't know if I was coming or going that month. Are you orally temping? Maybe it's the pollen or humidity affecting your sleep somehow and that's keeping your temps from stabilizing this month


----------



## Comfycushions

Bookwrm your temps are indeed looking very pretty.

Football is also threatening to get in the way of giving my clean and shiny tubes a chance. Thought I'd better let him know what was expected rather than attempting to seduce in face of such competition. Well his face dropped. Feel so crushed that my DH sees bd with me as an ordeal rather avoided. Think I'll go and have a little cry.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Oh comfy :hugs: mine gets like that too. I think it's more of the feeling scheduled that seems like a chore than the actual act.

Can you maybe lure him away by wearing his favorite cricket related shirt and nothing else?


----------



## terripeachy

I'm doing well ladies...Bookwrmgal, your temps are looking amazing..

kfs1-The mountain range doesn't mean much...I'm still feeling like this is your month!

All is well here....no temps, just vitamins, BCPs and about 300 women. bo-ring. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Bookwrmgal - fingers crossed this is your month. How are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## YuLingCB

Hi, Gena and welcome! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I hope that the Clomid will work out well for you and that you will get a BFP soon. 

I'm in my 13th cycle now and I'm still waiting for that BFP. I'm starting to think that it's time to move on to fertility treatments. DH is not ready to move on to that next step, but my ob-gyn is recommending I talk to a specialist so I can get my irregular cycles more regular and find out what my options are. It's kind of a scary step for me, but if it is necessary (which is what I am thinking), then I will go ahead and do it.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

YuLing - I think your Gyn's advice is good. Best to run the tests just to see where you are at. Forewarned is forearmed and all. Plus beyond TTC reasons, it's good to know what could be causing irregularity. I know it's scary though. We're here for you :flower:

Terri- 300 women! That's a whole lot of estrogen lol. Glad everything is well

AFM - feeling ok. I am a little mad at my bladder for waking me up a full hour early today, thus throwing my temps off. I don't know if they are down because AF is enroute or because I took it an hour early. I tested this am and got a very very super faint have to squint to see it line. But... I didn't check until 15min later so it could be an evap line. I will test again Friday if the :witch: hasn't shown her face. 
Other than that, my breasts aren't sore today but my right side is twingey, I am tired, and i have mild nausea.


----------



## Comfycushions

Yuling my DH wasn't keen on pursuing testing initially and i wad terrified but i think we decided that ultimately it was better to know for sure what our circumstances were.
We've got our planning meeting next week to discuss where to go with fertility treatment.

Bookwrm thanks for your kind words yesterday. I had a little cry, a soak in the bath then pulled myself together! 
Will be on tenterhooks until you do another test on Friday! Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Taurus8484

Comfy  hope you get some good BDing in this month. You do have squeaky clean tubes to try out. I know this TTC is emotionally draining but hang in there and stay positive :flower:

Book  I dont know how you havent tested by nowyour chart looks great!!! :happydance:

Kfs  will be stalking you also. My chart when I fell pregnancy with my DS was crazy..way worse than yours. FF wouldnt even give me crosshairs.so your not out until your out. :thumbup:

Peachy  nice to hear from you loveenjoy the no man holiday :haha:

Nikki  :hi:

Welcome YuLing :flower:

afm  update test..top one was from 9dpo and bottom one from 11dpo last night. Allowed myself to get a little excited, but I know my history and age that its really really early days stillIm not tempting anymore as I know from last time it jumped around everywhere and just freaked me out too much. Have doctor appointment tomorrow so hopefully get some betas done then.
 



Attached Files:







Test 10_07_2014.JPG
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kfs1

Bookworm: wow. Your temps are still looking gooooood. Can't wait to hear how your test goes.

Taurus - great lines!!! :)

No temp for me today. Couldn't find my stupid thermometer this morning.


----------



## Nikki1979

Great lines Taurus


----------



## Bookwrmgal

So I tested again . Please excuse the chipped polish. This was I guess 2nd morning urine since it was 6:55 and I got up at 3:30 to pee

Taurus - good luck at the Dr!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Wish4another1

Bookwormgal - that is a BFP!!!!! 
Congrats!!!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats bookwrmgal :happydance:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Thanks gals!

I'm in shock, a little scared, and overwhelmed. I don't know if I should call my RE, my GYN, or what next. The only other time I have ever been pregnant I was in denial and I had a mc at 7wks without knowing for sure I was pregnant


----------



## Comfycushions

Congrats bkwrm!!!


----------



## kfs1

Congrats bookworm!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Yay!!!!!! Congratulations book xx 

Not surprised looking at your chart. ......happy and healthy 9 months to you.

Turning out to be a lucky thread.


----------



## Taurus8484

And do a frer. Lines look better.


----------



## GalvanBaby

OMG Bookwrm and Taurus! I haven't been on here in a week or so, this was a great sight to see when I opened this thread! Congratulations!!


----------



## ComerMrs

Yay congrats on the 2 positives!!

I got my first ever positive OPK yesterday. I have been temping but I am a mouth breather so I think this month of testing was a waste. I want to say though I am pretty sure I had a strong O this time. My nipples are so stinking sensitive right now it hurts to wear a shirt. I hope this is a good thing, and it continues on to a BFP like the rest of you all.


----------



## Comfycushions

Congrats again book and Taurus hope you're both OK and here's hoping the good luck continues!

Got +ve OK today so here's hoping for some bd today or it'll be a frosty weekend away, lol. 

At work this morning (support worker) and forced to spend morning wandering around mothercare. Colleague (who knows about our fertility issues) kept pointing stuff out to me. WTF, hideous morning. Onwards and upwards. Looking forward to camping trip later.

Have a great weekend all. O:)


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Comfy, good luck with the BD and enjoy your getaway. Sorry about the insensitive coworker :(

Taurus- how are you feeling?

Galvan- How are you?

I'm having coworker issues too but more of the thinks she is my boss and encourages a student worker to cop an attitude with his betters (especially me). I went off on them this morning. I guess I am hormonal :dohh:

I have an appointment with my OBGYN for next month all set and am going to my RE in about 15min for my bloods. Super nervous about that.

Another faint line on the $ hpt this morning. I had a dud FRER - not even a control line appeared so that was nerve wracking this morning. C'est la vie. 
UPDATE: My HCG levels at 13dpo are 88. I am a little concerned that it's low but we will know better Monday. Fx that they continue to rise! 
Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey Book.

Im good. Doc wont give me tests so little annoyed over that. Just gotta hope it sticks. 

And 88 for 13dpo is fantastic. Not low at all. And I work in a lab so trust me thats great. And it truly is the doubling that counts. Yeah I work in a lab but cant get a doctor to give me tests. Pissed. She is a new doctor as mine left to return home to Ireland.

Anyway relax and word of advice......stop tempting. Your temp will go all over the place and will cause unnecessary stress if it falls. Mine went crazy with my son and freaked me out but all good obviously.


----------



## Taurus8484

And yay for +opk comfy and comer......enjoyjng your bonking weekends.


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks Galvan xx


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats again bookwrmgal! I updated the testing thread.

I'm stopped for the night in Little Rock, Arkansas. My gf and I will probably do two easy days of 500 miles and get home Sunday afternoon. I dropped off one of my new trackable geocaches at the AR visitor's center and someone already found it and is taking it with them to Ohio. I named it 'Lady of the Night.' She is on her way.

AFM-I ran for membership secretary of my motorcycling group and WON! I made them all cry when I gave my speech, and we love to cry, so it was an easy win. J/K. I didn't meant to make them cry. hee hee. I just wanted to win. Now I can keep my mind occupied and not obsess over this baby making stuff. Yeah right..I'l be home Sunday, and that's also when my no-man vacation ends.

Hope you all are well. Such an exciting last couple days!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey Peachy  congrats on getting secretary. Hope you enjoyed your no-man vacation. When do you start getting ready for IVF??

Book  you had the second lot of bloods yet??? How you feeling??

Comfy and Comer  hope you got lots of BDing in :haha:

Kfs  still stalking you.your chart looks good :thumbup:

Hi everyone else :flower:

Afm  going to different Doctor tonight. I want my HCG done. Im just so nervous due to my RPL history. I want to know everything is going along like it should. Took a digital yesterday and got a 2-3 weeks so that makes me feel a little better.but still want to know my HCG. At 6 weeks last time the vomiting kicked in, have moments now where I feel nausea for awhile so strangely find a little comfort in that also. Apart from that I wouldnt even know Im pregnant. No sore boobs, no cramping, no anything.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Thanks everyone :) I am a nervous wreck and waiting for the other shoe to drop but am trying to be positive.

Terri- Congrats Madame Secretary! How was the trip home? 

Kfs- your chart looks amazing! 

Taurus- thanks for the encouragement. I don't blame you a bit for wanting to know your levels. I am angry for you that you have had such aggravation to know something so basic! Good luck with the new Dr. And I feel comfort in the nausea too :thumbup:

AFM - the tests have gotten darker but not incredibly. I have my 2nd set of bloods in oh 12 hrs from now. Not like I'm nervously counting the time or anything :blush: i am a nervous wreck about it. I haven't felt terribly much symptom-wise. The nausea comes and goes depending on how long after I applied my progesterone cream. The big thing is that I have been so unbelievably exhausted this weekend. I can barely keep my eyes open longer than four hours without a nap.


----------



## Taurus8484

Will be stalking to see what your next bloods are.

The tests darken is good Book. Thats what you want. And dont worry about no symptoms. Honestly, if I didnt have my head in the toilet from 6 weeks with my son I really wouldnt have known I was pregnant. And I dont have any symptoms now, no sore boobs, no exhaustation, no frequent trips to the toilet........nothing. Just gotta believe my body will work out it. Have faith.


----------



## Taurus8484

That being said.......I still want HCG levels checked. I want to know if I should have hope or not whether this pregnancy is a no go.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm home 3464 glorious miles-minus about 80 with that crazy shifting problem, but I'm home now and quite happy.

I have been taking BCPs in preparation for IVF since July 4. I have a few more weeks to go. I have some appointments this week-a class to learn more about it (as if BnB isn't class enough) and I have a mock transfer also this week...I just need to get to work tomorrow to see when I have my appointments. I don't think I put it in my phone.

Taurus-Hope you can get your levels checked soon.

Bookwrmgal-Please report back on your bloodwork as soon as you know!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Thanks gals! I will update as soon as I get my results back.

It's good that you get a class and a mock transfer. It's a lot of appointments and stuff I know, but it does at least make you get used to what is going on in order to try and make it as relaxed as possible

Oh and DH is afraid to touch me now - forget about :sex: but he did bring me flowers and a card :flower:


----------



## Taurus8484

A mock transfer??? Whats that involve??

Book - my hubby wouldnt touch me either with my son and then I couldnt later in the pregnancy. Nothing puts you off sex more than in the middle of special cuddles and you can feel baby moving around inside.........gross!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Aahhh.........feel horrible.

Just had lunch with a good friend who had a miscarriage 2 weeks ago and watch her cry.........and she knows that I have been trying so she was asking me how I was going with getting pregnant. I had to lie and say nothing was happening with me...........even if I was in a position to tell her I couldnt.....I know the pain when you just lost your baby and your good friend is pregnant. It hurts.........

Gosh..........I feel really really bad...


----------



## kfs1

AFs on her way for sure. Temp drop this morning and I can just feel it. On to IUI. :(


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-Oh, I feel so bad about your friend. That must have been really hard not to say anything, but I wouldn't say anything either. It's too much. I read a recipe blog, and the woman just announced that she is pregnant. Hello random, but I was really feeling upset this morning when I started to read it. Needless to say, I did not continue reading. I wish her the best.

kfs1-:hugs: That bites the big one. Especially on a Monday too.

Oh, so the mock transfer is when they place a "safe" ruler with a camera (I guess) inside me to figure out exactly where they are going to place the embryo. We are going through all this trouble, they can't be messing up the placement. So, they will find out where to put it, and mark it down, so that when they do the transfer, they will use that information and put my baby exactly where it needs to be. This will ensure success :happydance:


----------



## moni77

Lots of exciting stuff going on!!

AFM - AF FINALLY arrived. Day 3 scan/labs tomorrow and hopefully I get the green light to start the BCP and my IVF cycle!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Sorry Moni and Kfs :hugs:

AFM - just off the phone with the RE's office. Levels are at 173 which is too low for what they like- they want them to be at 200. More blood on Friday but there is a likelihood it is a chemical.

ETA - they didn't run my progesterone levels. I thought that was a little strange.


----------



## Comfycushions

Oh Bookwrm :hugs: I can't even begin to imagine the emotions you're feeling. I am keeping everything crossed for you. Sorry you've got to wait until Friday for more bloods. You'll be in my thoughts.

kfs damn that infernal witch.:hugs:

Terri glad you had a good break and congrats your appointment as secretary. (Must admit not really sure what that involves but you seem happy about it so that's awesome!) Good luck with the mock transfer, exciting times.

Taurus you made me :rofl: with the bonking weekend comment. Sadly it wasn't quite that but we got one session in so now i'm in the tww with an outside chance. Have you been able to get bloods done? (sorry if i missed a post where you've said) 

This cycle I've cut out caffeine and alcohol completely. I've just booked a spa and city break with my bestie just after :witch: is due so I can enjoy retoxing if this cycle is a dud.


----------



## Comfycushions

Moni hope everything goes ok tomorrow and that it's then all systems go!


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-Sometimes those nurses are SOOO rude. I hope your numbers go up on Friday. It is strange that they didn't do a progesterone check. Hmmm....I'm sending positive thoughts your way, babe.


----------



## Nikki1979

Bookwrmgal - how many dpo were you when you had the blood test? Some people have low hcg to begin with and the doubling is all that matters. With my son who is 7 years old, my hcg was 383 at 21dpo. At that time i was pretty naive and never came on pregnancy sites. If I did, I would have freaked out to see that some women have double the amount of hcg at 15dpo. 
From my recent miscarriages, I found out that my normal pre-pregnancy hcg is less than 1. So even if I start doubling from 1, it will take me longer to reach a certain number as opposed to women who start from say 5. Do you get what I am saying? 
I wish you all the best and pray that your baby is sticky. 

Taurus - so sad about your friend losing her baby. Its always harder to be around pregnant women when you have had a recent loss. I hope she feels better soon. 
Did you manage to find another doctor who will check your hcg levels? I thought that would be the first thing any doctor checks. 

Terri - Good luck with the mock transfer. I bet you must be pretty excited that things are moving along nicely. I have a ttc buddy or should I say HAD a ttc buddy on another thread and she conceived in her first cycle of IVF and she had been trying for almost 4 years. Now she is awaiting her scan to see if she has twins :happydance:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Taurus- your poor friend :( Did the other Dr run your HCG levels?

Terri- thanks hun. She was apologetic and everything with the "we have mixed news" but not terribly reassuring. Of course my subsequent internet searching just freaked me out worse.

Nikki- My betas were at 13dpo, making today 16dpo. My 2nd bloods were 68 hours later and just about doubled. I am trying to stay positive. I have poking in my stomach and mild nausea so I am taking as a sign this bean is a fighter but maybe a little slow


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy  Thanks for explaining mock transfer. Gotta get everything right so that when the time comes that eggy goes where it should and stays there :thumbup:

Moni  glad to see you positive about starting the new chapter in your fertility life. Like Peachy I think your going to get your THB soon :thumbup:

Comfy  one session is all you need luv. Your little city break sounds bloody lovelyits frickin freezing here at the moment (well by Australian standards anyway).spa, bubblessigh :winkwink:

Hi Nikki :flower:

Book  I know its hard luv but stay positive. Its still doubling okay. Your next set of bloods will tell the story. Until then think Im pregnant Im pregnant..dont give up just yet. And they never test progrestrone here either.

Afm  went back to my old surgery and seen a Doctor there last night who was absolutely wonderful. Dont know why I havent seen him before. Anyways, he gave me my forms to get my bloods done. Just had the blood taken about half hour ago. Lucky for me I work at the lab so should have the results in a couple of hours..eeeekkkkkkkk :wacko:


----------



## Taurus8484

Update: just got my blood test results. 17dpo hcg 727.3

Next test in 48 hours.


----------



## Nikki1979

Great numbers Taurus :happydance:


----------



## NandO1

Bookwrmgal said:


> Taurus- your poor friend :( Did the other Dr run your HCG levels?
> 
> Terri- thanks hun. She was apologetic and everything with the "we have mixed news" but not terribly reassuring. Of course my subsequent internet searching just freaked me out worse.
> 
> Nikki- My betas were at 13dpo, making today 16dpo. My 2nd bloods were 68 hours later and just about doubled. I am trying to stay positive. I have poking in my stomach and mild nausea so I am taking as a sign this bean is a fighter but maybe a little slow

Sorry to crash this thread but just wanted to say that they like to see hcg rise by 60% over 48-72 hours which yours have done. Try not to worry and congrats. x
https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level
Hope that helps x


----------



## Taurus8484

Double agree with what NandO said. 

Hang in there Book.....dont give up yet


----------



## terripeachy

Nikki-Thanks for the PMA. It would be great if the first one worked. Of course, I said that naturally, and I said that with IUI, but still. HA!

Taurus-Wooohoo on your hcg levels. Simply amazing.

bookwrmgal-I am still thinking positive thoughts for you and I am praying that number goes up. I was reading yesterday where someone's first beta for IVF was 31, and they have a healthy baby growing. Slow risers are possible and they turn out just fine.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Taurus- great news about your levels! I am so envious of them! Fx that they climb higher and higher!

NandO and Terri- thank you very much! :flower:

I am feeling a little better after my acupuncturist told me that she has another patient going through something similar and her numbers are increasing. That sometimes it takes a bit to get them going.

I'm not feeling so many symptoms as I did the first few days but I do have persistent nausea that feels like I got hit in the solar plexus and have that residual feeling. It's weird but not too uncomfortable. My friend Silvia is a proponent of "talking to your subconscious" before you drift off to sleep so my subconscious and I had a talk last night that my levels need to be at 800 by Friday morning.


----------



## moni77

Book - FXed your numbers go the right direction!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hang in there Book........we are all supporting you xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Ladies......

Got my next bloods back - 19dpo 1,497


----------



## Nikki1979

Great news Taurus. Good to see your ticker. I was wondering when you were going to set it up.


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks Nikki. Im still scared I will jinx myself with the ticker but hey......gotta think positive right.

Going to not add my signature/ticker in posts to come as I dont want anyone to get upset by my ticker.

I completely forgot that it would show on my old posts. Sorry ladies.


----------



## Nikki1979

Its always good to think positive. 

Dont worry Taurus, noone will be upset. We are all very happy for you. You deserve this as much as everyone else does. It gives all of us hope. I would love to see your ticker going up and up.


----------



## Comfycushions

Taurus, I agree with Nikki, no need to appologise for having ticker in your sig everyone is happy for you.x

AFM. Went for appointment with fertility consultant today. DH latest SA morphology 1% and motility poor too. This is much worse than last time when motility good as morphology 10%. Recommended ICSI and is making referral. I am absolutely devastated. I had previously said I would try iui but didn't want to do IVF as felt I would find it too much to cope with a failed cycle after going through such invasive procedures and pumping myself full of hormones etc. We cannot afford to fund any additional cycles ourselves after the one funded by NHS. We're going to go for counselling to finalise our decision but at the moment feel like my dream of becoming a mother is over. Struggling to stop crying and hyperventillating but don't want to make DH feel any worse than he must already.

So so upset.


----------



## terripeachy

CC-I'm sorry to hear about your husband's results. But...take some time and weigh out the costs vs. benefits, and determine what is best for both of you. Whatever you decide, the two of you will get through it together. <3 :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Comfy - I'm so sorry for what you're going through. I know you must be feeling awful. I agree with Terri. Take your time and work together to figure out your next step. I'm sure you'll figure out what's best for your family.
Huuuuuuge hugs coming your way.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Taurus - keep the siggy in. It stands as a testament that there is hope 
for everyone here :)

Terri- I love the blue dress in your new avatar!

Comfy :hugs: and another :hugs: I am so sorry for what you are going through. I don't know if this is an option for you, but I know someone who went from incredibly miniscule counts and slow swimmers to being within normal range after acupuncture, FertilAid for men, and some other treatment. Take your time to figure out what is best for your family and know that we are here for you.

AFM - I have my next beta tomorrow morning. I am beyond nervous.


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-Your test will be fine tomorrow. PMA, PMA. :dust: hee hee. Thanks! That dress is a remake of a 1950s dress that the ladies in my motorcycle club wore on banquet night. Three of us had them made, using the same pattern that the girls used way back when. It was pretty cool wearing it, but the ironing of those pleats was/is ridiculous. It was all worth it when three of us walked into the room together.


----------



## Taurus8484

Comfy - so sorry hun xx like others have said. Take your time to come to a decision that you are happy with

Peachy - look at you.....looking innocent......lovely

Book - have everything crossed xx


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Terri- that is so nifty that you used the same pattern. It's a fabulous color on you too.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks ladies, and as you can see my hourglass figure has turned into permabloat from these meds/hormones. Either it's because I turned 40 or the meds are doing a number on me. All my pics from this trip show me with a pudge. Not cute. I really need to get back to running. I am so lazy though! Hee hee.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Regardless of how you are feeling with those hormones, you look super adorbs in that dress. Enjoy your little vacation!

AFM - Got my 3rd betas back. In 96hrs I went from 173 to 814!! :happydance: I am getting another test next Friday and then my u/s on 8/1. DH is off that day so he gets to come with me. I'm still on pins and needles- probably won't relax until September but I am cautiously optimistic


----------



## terripeachy

:wohoo: :wohoo: told you things would be great. So happy for you!!!!


----------



## kfs1

Congrats Bookworm!


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats wonderful news Book xx told you it would all be good.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi ladies......hope everyone is well.

Blood test in 12 hours and I'm shitting myself. I dont have any symptoms and cant help but think this pregnancy is failing. I cant remember with my son how I was feeling at this stage. I remember the vomiting started around 6 weeks but thats it.

Book - how you feeling?

On a sadder note.....RIP all the souls who passed in that evil sickening attack. 38 Aussies lost.....1 mum lost all 3 young children and her father........my heart just breaks for her.....uncomprehendable.


----------



## 2plus1more

Taurus8484 said:


> Hi ladies......hope everyone is well.
> 
> Blood test in 12 hours and I'm shitting myself. I dont have any symptoms and cant help but think this pregnancy is failing. I cant remember with my son how I was feeling at this stage. I remember the vomiting started around 6 weeks but thats it.
> 
> Book - how you feeling?
> 
> On a sadder note.....RIP all the souls who passed in that evil sickening attack. 38 Aussies lost.....1 mum lost all 3 young children and her father........my heart just breaks for her.....uncomprehendable.

Good luck with your test. I didn't begin any symptoms until 6 weeks as well with my other pregnancies. Even the dreaded fatigue didn't start until then, so stay positive.

I know what you mean about the plane. My husband has been keeping up with it quite a bit and he fills me in. So sad. I'm interested to see the response from Europe to Russia. And I hope they can get the right people to the crash site. What they've done to the site is horrible as well. Those poor people. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

I am sure your test will go well today, Taurus. :hugs: 

I haven't been keeping up with the plane stuff as I've been out of town with my family and tv is not as interesting as spending time wih my aunts, uncles, sisters and cousins, but I'll have plenty to catch up on in a few days. 
Three more days of BCPs and then it'll be time for injections and scans. I am getting excited. I really think IVF is the answer for me. I'm so thankful that I can be on the fast track.


----------



## Nikki1979

Good luck with your test tomorrow Taurus. 

Try not to worry as your HCG has been great and has been doubling perfectly.


----------



## kfs1

I agree, Taurus. Try not to worry. I'm sure everything will be fine. And not that I know from experience but people always say that it can take a bit for any serious symptoms to show. 

Terri - I feel like IVF is your answer, too! Sooooo excited for you!


----------



## 2plus1more

terripeachy said:


> I am sure your test will go well today, Taurus. :hugs:
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with the plane stuff as I've been out of town with my family and tv is not as interesting as spending time wih my aunts, uncles, sisters and cousins, but I'll have plenty to catch up on in a few days.
> Three more days of BCPs and then it'll be time for injections and scans. I am getting excited. I really think IVF is the answer for me. I'm so thankful that I can be on the fast track.

Terripeachy, I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - you are so close. If I were you, I would be excited too. Good luck.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

I am feeling ok. Aside from sleeping all day Saturday, I've been symptom free all weekend. Then I woke up to shoulder pain and nausea. Hello Monday! My RE's nurse reassured me that it was good I called but this is likely a pulled muscle.

The plane situation is so heartbreaking, not only to the friends and family and nations involved but also to the AIDS community worldwide. :nope:

Taurus- I am not going to tell you to relax and not worry because that would be terribly hypocritical of me because I am a mess anticipating this Friday's beta and next Friday's u/s. I will say that I have faith your tests will be great!

Terri - FX for you! This is so exciting!


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks Ladies, trying real hard to stay positive but when you have a history like mine its hard&#8230;&#8230;..just had test so should know in a couple hours either way.

2plus &#8211; see you&#8217;re in the 2ww. Fingers crossed for you xx

Peachy &#8211; Yay!!!! Your on your way&#8230;&#8230;most be exciting to be finally starting your IVF journey. Of course I will be stalking you

Thanks Nikki and kfs1

Hi Book!!!! Eeekkkk&#8230;&#8230;.we gotta stay positive

I had a weird dream last night, I was married to Adam Scott (the hot hot hot Aussie golfer that I think is number 1 at the moment) and I gave birth to a female cat!!!!! Then we were in a hotel room because we were on holidays and I was changing the diaper on this female cat&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;ahhh pregnancy hormones


----------



## Taurus8484

Update: Got my results. 24 dpo = 7,710

Feeling a lot better now :happydance:


----------



## Nikki1979

Now you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy Taurus :) when is bubs due?


----------



## Taurus8484

22nd March Nikki.


----------



## kfs1

That's amazing, Taurus. Congrats! :)


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Those are AMAZING numbers! :happydance:


----------



## Comfycushions

:hi:Hi all,

Just popped by to say hooray to Book and Taurus so glad all is going well for you ladies.

Thanks everyone for your kind words. Still struggling, every morning when i wake up for a brief instant i forget then it suddenly hits me. That sucks! Got first appointment with counsellor in a couple of weeks so hopefully that can start us on moving on from our diagnosis and coming to terms.

Probably wont be logging in but will most likely be keeping an eye on you all to see things are ok. Wishing you all, all the best.

Now off to try and find out how to stop b and b emailing random heartwarming pregnancy stories, find that really inconsiderate and offensive. Grrr

Lots of love and :dust:


----------



## terripeachy

CC-I understand how you're feeling, but I have a feeling the pull to be a mother will overshadow your disinterest in an invasive procedure. I forget how old you are, but you still have time to think about it and change your mind, and if your friends, family, acquaintances tell you you're too old when you change your mind, don't listen to them and get on the fast track to having a baby. You can do it. We'll miss you. Take care of yourself!! :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Comfy - Ditto what Terri said. Take your time. :hugs:

IUI this Friday at 9 girls. I'm nervous but also trying not to get my hopes up (I know the success rate isn't that good).


----------



## terripeachy

:happydance: it's happening so fast, kfs1. Ha ha. I can't wait for this TWW. Yeah!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

:hugs: Comfy. I echo what Terri said. Know that we are here for you and are pulling for you.

Kfs1- lots of luck Friday morning!

AFM - I have my next beta Friday morning. Symptoms are all but gone today so I am a wreck with worry. It seems like the normal jump after a week is insurmountable but I know I am just being a worrywart. Still, I will feel better once the bloods are back with good numbers and next week's u/s is normal. I have a wedding to go to on Saturday so I will be sipping my Shirley Temples or Raspberry Lime Rickey's and hoping no one comments on my lack of booze. I will toast with champagne though.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Ummmm, I got this this morning. I hate the blue dye, but it was all I had left. :happydance: I am so scared though ladies. :(
 



Attached Files:







10561549_1453806894873988_7311460792553197670_n.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Taurus8484

Book - I dont have any symptoms either. I didnt start vomiting with my son until 6 weeks. Since Im not far off that, I expect to have my head in the toilet again very soon. If I dont, then I start to worry again.

OMG Galvan xx Yay congrats hun xx I can see that!!!! Can you please do a frer, I have been burnt with blue dye tests before but that looks to good to be a evap.........so excited!!!! Did you have a suspicion???

PS nice cat


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Thanks Taurus. I started having pink tinged CM today when I got home and it has sent my worry into overdrive. Trying to breathe and remember pink is ok and red is bad.

Galvan - I am soooooooo happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## moni77

Galvan and Taurus keep the good news coming. Book can't wait to hear Fridays numbers. Waiting to board a plane...I'll be out of touch for 2 weeks. Terri can't wait to hear how itall goes.


----------



## Taurus8484

Book - pink cm is fine. Are you having cramping? And yes its not red. Remember it is normal to spot also. Breathe......in out in out

Beta hell.......I hate it. Not doing anymore bloods. The wait is horrible.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I can't findany FRERs, but I have 3 CB digis so I will do one Friday morning. This line showed up like right when the urine hit it, so I doubt it is an evap, but I am scared of blue dye ones too. I bought these accidentally when I went to buy digis, and they and the digis were all I had left/ I havent been HPT shopping in the States in a while. I need to go, btu I hpe I won't have too.

I am so scared of another CP ro MC ladies. Keep us in your prayers that this is our rainbow baby!


----------



## Taurus8484

Do you know what dpo you are?


----------



## Nikki1979

Think positive Galvan. I know its harder said than done. Still praying that its a sticky baby. Congratulations.

Bookwormgal - Good luck with your next set of tests. My doctor told me that pink spotting is fine.


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats Galvan!!! So exciting. This thread is a lucky one, that's for sure. When can you go for bloodwork? I can't wait to see your other tests and yes, your little kitten is adorable!!!

Bookwrmgal-I agree with the others, stock up on pants liners chica because spotting is going to happen a lot from what I hear. I hope everything is great again tomorrow. Fxfx fxfx.


----------



## kfs1

Wooooooohoooooooo. Congrats Galvan! :happydance: Lots of prayers coming your way for a sticky one.

Bookworm/Taurus - Hang in there, ladies. I hate how stressful this process is for all of us, even after a BFP! 

Did my injection last night and started estrogen. Ummm - did I mention how terrified I am of needles? My poor husband had to do it while I was FREAKING out. I'm such a wimp! In the end, though, it didn't even hurt.


----------



## purplelou

sorry posted in wrong section - edited x


----------



## GalvanBaby

I think I am around 11-13dpo. I am cd25 today and usually O either CD12 or 13. I have no idea when I Oede, I don't even remember when we BDed. LOL I think it ws twice, but not sure. I have been so stressed with finishing school, job hunting, and trying to decided whether or not to move to the STates again. I had been feeling nauseous for a few days so I decided to test for the hell of it, and bam! I got the surprise of my life!

I am not sure when I can get bloodwork done, I m new to the area and can't find an OB that can see me soon. It might be in 2 weeks when I go to my inlaws. My RE is there so he will check everything out then.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Galvan, of course that's when you would fall pregnant. when else but when you are stressed out and planning major life decisions :winkwink:

Kfs1- How are you tolerating the injections? Hope you aren't feeling too crazy or anything. 

AFM - had brown spotting and some cramps this morning so my RE saw me. Got a nice scan of the little appleseed. measures at 5w5d which is about right. no heartbeat but it's early. my best friend is in mock tears because she seems to think I would have twins and give her one :dohh:Oh and my HCG went from 814 to 6293 in 6 days!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Exactly, I told OH that a long time ago that we would get pregnant when we were not expecting it.


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-That is awesome news!! I can't believe you saw an appleseed!! That's awesome. I'm so excited for you and your baby!! 

Galvan-I agree with the others...of course being stressed to the max gets you pregnant. HA!!HA!! I'm on that plan too. :winkwink:


----------



## GalvanBaby

LOL. I was to the point where I had resigned to not ever getting pregnant again, and Bam! there I get a BFP. Now, I am scared of it being a cruel joke. I am testing in the morning with a digi, and all I think is that it is going to say not pregnant. I am so worried about losing this one too. I hate being negative, but that is the way I feel. I guess after almost 3 years and 3 loses, you lose hope. :(

Bkwrm, that is awesome!! I am only 3w3d so I still have a lonnnggg 2 weeks to go to see anything.


----------



## Nikki1979

Galvanbaby - don't you sometimes wish that the day after you find out you are pregnant you are already in the 2nd trimester. First trimester is definitely the hardest thing you have go through and I have 2 losses so I understand how you feel. 
Just hang in there and have faith that everything will be okay.

Bookwrmgal - Congrats on seeing your apple seed and great HCG numbers.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I told Miguel that I wish I could wake up tomorrow and be 7 weeks and already have seen the HB. I know once I see see pregnant on the digi, and see the HB in a few weeks, I will stress about making it to 13 weeks. This whole TTC thing has even made me an overprotective mom too. I see now what miracles they are, and am so scared of anything happening. They tell me to quit stressing that they are fine, it doesn't help that they are 12 and 11 either. LOL

I didn't stress this much with my first 2, I had a BFP, I was pregnant no stressing. That was before a tubal reversal and losses though.


----------



## Taurus8484

Kfs - I have a needle phobia too. Im sure it will get easier for you and the end product will be worth it.

Galvan - got a feeling this is your sticky bean xx congratulations hun and cant wait to see that digi...

Book - that is fantastic news!!!!! It is too early to see heartbeat so dont stress. And cramps are good. Means little one is burying in.....yay!!!!!!

Afm - I have a head cold courtesy of my son and a stomach bug at the same time. Been on the toilet all day. Hoping it doesn't affect bubba......


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Ugh Taurus - feel better! Make sure to stay hydrated.

Galvan- I am so excited for you! I wish the 2nd trimester was beginning too because of the panic. My excitement of yesterday turned into worry that there won't be a hb next week during my scan. Ugh! Then again I am sure I will find plenty to worry about in the 2nd tri lol


----------



## GalvanBaby

The stupid digi gave an error code. GRRRRR!!! I peed on the stick instead of in a cup so now I have to wait until tomorrow. Another day of stressing. 

I know the feeling Bkwrm! It is like you hit a milestone, and then you worry about the next milestone.


----------



## Taurus8484

Oooooiiiii......that's tough Galvan.

Your much better controlled than me. I would have gone and got another already lol


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thsi was with a 4.5 hour hold!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20140725.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## somedayisnow

I need to join this thread too. It seems like the lady luck is shining down upon it. :baby:


----------



## Wish4another1

congrats Galvan!!! that is so awesome to see the words!!!

this thread is hopping!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome someday!

Galvan-I was going to say that you should just POAS anyway because it won't matter if you have a hold. I guess my thoughts got sent to you regardless!! Congrats!! Now we just need this bean to stick. Woohoo!!! :wohoo:


----------



## kfs1

Congrats again Galvan! :happydance:


----------



## Taurus8484

Yay Galvan......woo hoo xx

Hi someday.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Now my next milestone is good betas! I am scared, but I have a really good feeling about this one!!


----------



## Taurus8484

It will be fine Galvan. Im sure. When you getting them done?


----------



## Taurus8484

Plus nessaw getting bfp on july thread, its been a great month.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I didn't even join the July thread, I wasn't testing this month. LOL

I am getting betas done tomorrow.


----------



## Taurus8484

Look forward to hearing the results xx


----------



## somedayisnow

Thanks for the welcome, ladies. :kiss:

I'm 41.5 and working on having my first. I'm single and using a sperm donor and maybe just maybe having my first IUI in August. Hopefully. I just love reading success stories from women over 35 who are making their baby dreams come true. It makes me believe that I can too.

Congratulations to all who have gotten their BFP. :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for the intro. Why did you make your decision to use a donor and go it alone? Is it by choice or circumstance? And I'm not trying to pry, I'm just curious. So if you want me to mind my own business feel free to say so! I think it's great. I know that had I not met my husband two years ago, I'd probably be right where you are but I'd start at age 40, not 41.5. Ha ha. I just turned 40.


----------



## somedayisnow

Hi terripeachy,

You are not prying. I swear after all the tests I've been through and the number of medical professionals who have now seen me naked, I have no secrets. :haha:

I never found my prince and got tired of waiting for him to show up so that I could become a mom. So here I am meeting with an RE, having ultrasounds, an HSG test, and going through twice weekly acupuncture treatments. I'm going the IUI route because I don't have the money for IVF since my insurance doesn't cover it. Insurance only covers about 50% of most of my IUI treatment so a lot is coming directly from my pocket. :dohh:

So I see my RE for a 2nd time on 7/30 and then find out the rest of my test results. I already know that I have DOR (not a huge surprise but still sucks) but I need to get the results of my ultrasound. At this appointment, we'll come up with my treatment plan. That was probably more than you wanted to know but I tend to be long winded.:blush:

Also I think it's sweet that you met your husband at a more "seasoned" time in your life. I haven't given up on the search for my prince charming. He'll just have to take me and my future child as a packaged deal.


----------



## Taurus8484

I think that is wonderful someday. I would have done the same thing. I didn't meet my hubby until 35 and a half. Married at 37, conceived at 38, my son was born 6 days after my 39th birthday and currently 6 weeks at 40.

Look forward to watching your journey xx


----------



## Fezzle

I'd like to join too please! I think I'm waiting to ovulate any day now. I'm having a Day 21 test next week to see if I have. And that'll be the last test we need for our referral. 

Somedayisnow- good luck! My plan was to wait until 38 and make a decision about going for it alone if I was still single. I met my OH right before my 37th birthday though and he was on the same page about TTC ASAP.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Fezzle......welcome.


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats to you, Taurus!


----------



## 2plus1more

Can I jump in? Congrats Taurus and Galvan. And good luck someday! You are an inspiration. 

AFM, my story was completely different. My best friend and I made a pack with each other at the age of 12. If neither one of us met our husbands by the age of 35 (I remember thinking that was very very old) then we would get sperm donors. Well, I met my husband at the age of 26 and he was 23...lol. I had my kids at 31 and 34. Thought we were done, but I had nagging feelings at 40...he obliged and now at just turned 41, we are trying for number 3. My parents are going to fall over when I get pregnant...haha.


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks Fezzle xx 

Hi 2plus......welcome

Thanks for joining ladies. We look forward to your journeys.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Betas were 81.18. :happydance: Now time to be nervous about MOnday's betas. 

:hugs: ladies. Thanks for your prayers!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats great news Galvan xx look forward to hearing Monday's


----------



## kfs1

Welcome someday and 2plus1.

Galvan - congrats on those numbers. Soooo happy for you.

Taurus - fx to you.

Had my IUI on Friday. My RE said to not hold out too much hope since my DH has low motility so I'll most likely be moving onto IVF next month. Everyone keeps telling me to ignore her and think positive but it's tough when she immediately says something like that right before performing the procedure. It's ok though. I'm just ready for a bfp so I'll try anything at this point. :)

Question for anyone going through iuis and IVFs. Have you told your family & friends? I haven't and am just curious about what everyone else does.


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-great beta!!!! 

Kfs1-My two bridesmaids know. They are my best friends and one actually did donor IVF so she's been through the whole process. My coworker who had the party yesterday for her baby knows because she is a new mom over 40. I told my sisters but we don't talk much and they don't know all the details. My boss doesn't get to work until almost lunchtime and all my scans are at 645 or 7am and I start work at 7, so he doesn't need to know. I will take sick days or vacation days when I need them and no one will be the wiser. I think most people do tell their boss, though.


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi everyone,
Jumping in on the testing thread! 

Taurus and Bookwrm and Galvin and other BFPers--I'm so happy for you! Fantastic news, and keep it coming! 

Comfy and kfs--I'm sorry that you're having such tough issues--it's really not fair, you know? I'm sure you're looking at all the options--I read 'making babies' and it has a lot of advice on natural fertility for men. 

Terri-so excited for your first round! And someday, yours must be coming up soon. 

kfs-I started PIO shots for the first time a week ago--not so fun, but actually, they don't hurt going in. My wife is getting really good at it...lol!

AFM-I am 40 and I have DOR and high FSH, and my wife is 41 and doesn't want to ttc for her at this point. I had two lovely donated 5 day blastocysts transferred on Friday the 25th. They were sleeping frozen for 7 years. Quite wild, right? I felt fluish Friday and Saturday. Hoping it's a good sign.

It took me a couple days to catch up on all of the news on thread. Good luck all and let's keep the BFPs rolling in...


----------



## GalvanBaby

Terri, when do you start your IVF cycle?


----------



## Taurus8484

kfs - you still did the IUI though so there is always a hope......fingers crossed for you xx

Welcome RainShiny......hope your eggs catch too xx

Hello everyone else...........hope everyone is well.....


----------



## terripeachy

Hey Rainshiny! I hope this tww is the best ever for you...

Galvan-Thanks for asking! I started BCPs on July 04, and finished them on July 23. Went in for u/s on the 24th, and today was my first day of injections (Menopur and Gonal-F). People were saying that the Menopur injection stung, so I was a little concerned, but after just finishing it, it wasn't bad at all. :shrug: Not sure what others are talking about. Or maybe my IUI pooch is helping a girl out by not causing any pain. I have to take this combination for 3 days, and then I go in for bloodwork and u/s and they will either change the combination or leave everything the same depending on how my follies are growing. The plan is to have egg retrieval around 8/5-8/7. Not long now!


----------



## Rainshiny

kfs- I haven't barely told anyone yet about the ART because I want to wait to know if it's working yet. I will tell my work if I'm pregnant since they might wonder about all the appointments otherwise. Through the IUI process, I didn't tell work, and managed to have most of the appointments early morning/weekends or took s/l and called them Drs. appts which is what they were. I would tell close friends and family most of the cycles though. 

And our story is basically we lost track of time--we met in early 30s, then I went to grad school for 2 years, then it took a year to find a permanent job (blame it on the economy!), then she found out she needed fibroid surgery before starting, we got married, bought a house, and finally started around 39! I had no clue it would be hard to get pregnant. My mom had her last child at 41. 

I'm feeling like I have a low-grade fever (2dp5dt) again today. Anyone else have that? I'm hoping it's because the good kind of aliens are invading...


----------



## Nikki1979

Great Betas Galvan :happydance: Good luck with your second set. 

Welcome to the new ladies and wishing you lots of :dust:


----------



## Taurus8484

Book - you around??? Youve been quite the last few days.


----------



## kfs1

Rainshiny - thanks for sharing your story. Yep - the economy hurt us a bit, too. It took my husband a while to find a permanent position. We would have started to try earlier for sure. I'm right there with you! Who knew it was so hard to get pregnant? If I would have known, I wouldn't have bothered with stupid BC pills all those years.

Terri - I CANNOT believe your egg retrieval is so soon! Wow - so exciting!!!

Stupid sucky temp drop this morning. I have absolutely no clue what that means, especially since I'm on progesterone which is supposed to keep your temps up, right? arrrrgh.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I know what you are going through with the temperature drop. I don't get how IUI affects temperatures at all. You'd think that things would be a smidge different because of your shots beforehand, but afterwards, everything should look lovely. It's such a frustrating event. I guess that's why you never know the results until you take a test or get bloodwork done. You surely can't go by a chart.


----------



## kfs1

Thanks, Terri. I totally understand why you were so frustrated during your IUIs now. I'm a crankypants, too, and I feel like a fat whale from all of these meds. Grrrr.


----------



## GalvanBaby

The menopur burned bad, but if I let it set for 10 minutes after mixing it it didn't hurt at all.

Beta results will be in 4 hours. So nervous, but the nausea helps the confidence.


----------



## GalvanBaby

My betas were only
118.16. Progesterone 26.5.


I am feeling hopeless now. :'(


----------



## terripeachy

Well, your hcg didn't double, but what about it being a slow riser? I don't think you reported your progesterone before. Is that number a good one? Don't give up yet...think positively. :hugs: You still have a chance.

My menopur didn't sting, but I put it in pretty slowly. I was expecting it to sting also, but nothing. Maybe my pain tolerance is high. :shrug:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I decided to request my progesterone to be checked this time, and it is good. I have been googling, and have a found a few ladies who had successful pregnancies. I am still nervous, but my RE says not to worry. He said that 84 hours is not too far out of the doubling range, so we will watch it and see.


----------



## Taurus8484

kfs1 &#8211; see what your temp does tomorrow??? Maybe its just one of those random temps that happens every now and then

Galvan &#8211; think positive&#8230;&#8230;..Ive seen a lot of stories on hear about slow rising HCG&#8230;..a lot&#8230;..when are you next beta??


----------



## GalvanBaby

Wednesday. I am trying to stay positive because of the stories I have seen on here and other sites as well. I have been researching it for about an hour now. I am also vey nauseated still so that is keeping me optimistic. I start losiing symptoms, and then I will start to lose hope. That wa show I knew I had lost my other baby. :(


----------



## Taurus8484

We will all stay positive together......its not over yet Galvan.....this is still hope xx


----------



## terripeachy

I knew I shouldn't be worried. Maybe I should be an RE! Just kidding. I think it's still so early that the levels aren't ready to rise full speed ahead just yet, but they will today and tomorrow, that's for sure. Sending tons of :dust: your way, Galvan!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am not going to lose faith. God doesn't give us more thn we can handle, and I don't think I can handle another lose, so I am sure this is my rainbow baby. :)


----------



## kfs1

Thinking positive thoughts for you Galvan!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Galvan - I have a choke hold on hope for you!!! I am just going to believe this baby is a slow riser!! :hugs:

kfs- could that be an implantation dip??? :coffee: we will wait and see... positive thoughts for you too twinnie...


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Galvan :hugs: my 2nd betas were slow. My 3rd and 4th more than made up for it so don't lose hope. Also, my symptoms went away for almost a week and came back with a vengeance today so even if you have an off day or 2 symptom-wise try not to worry too much.

AFM - I was a bridesmaid in my friend's wedding Saturday. The cat was out of the bag after a few friends guessed something must be up because I was drinking Shirley Temples when they bought me drinks (for those who don't know what they are - it's grenadine, lemon-lime soda, and a cherry). The standing in the hot sun, spanx, and dancing like a fool every 4 or 5 songs caused me to have more brown spotting yesterday and today. I was incredibly docile yesterday and today though. Nausea came back with a vengeance this afternoon. No vomiting yet but the dry heaves are pretty wretched


----------



## Nikki1979

Galvan - Thinking positive thoughts for you. I am sure this is just a slow riser.


----------



## Fezzle

Galvan- HOH for you! Stories like Katie's make me think you shouldn't give up based on numbers alone- I hope you have a slow riser!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I dreamed thaty levels were 300 last night, and after a lot of thought think that God will do his will. I pray it is what I want, and that my baby makes it 9 months, but it is up to him. I have to be at peace with what he desires.


----------



## kfs1

Galvan - 

:dust: More happy thoughts and good luck dust coming your way. :dust:

When's your next appointment?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Tomorrow for betas. My RE said we will do an u/s next week


----------



## LuvallmyH

Hello ladies! I hope the invite to join is still open. :flower:
I'm 38 and hoping to have my last baby. I think I just had 2 chemicals in a row. I had Ic's that progressed for a few days & a bfp $ store test, but no confirmation on a better test. I'm really sad. I've had losses when I was younger, but I wonder if my age is a factor now
. Anyway, I'm waiting on af Friday to start my 4th cycle ttc this time. I plan to read through the whole thread ASAP. I look forward to being a part of the thread :winkwink:


----------



## kfs1

LuvallmyH said:


> Hello ladies! I hope the invite to join is still open. :flower:
> I'm 38 and hoping to have my last baby. I think I just had 2 chemicals in a row. I had Ic's that progressed for a few days & a bfp $ store test, but no confirmation on a better test. I'm really sad. I've had losses when I was younger, but I wonder if my age is a factor now
> . Anyway, I'm waiting on af Friday to start my 4th cycle ttc this time. I plan to read through the whole thread ASAP. I look forward to being a part of the thread :winkwink:

Welcome Luv! I'm sorry for your losses. :hugs:


----------



## LuvallmyH

Whew! Just caught up! I do love my mil!:haha:
Thank you for the welcome. 
Congrats on all the bfps!
Good luck galvin! Fx for good numbers tomorrow!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Luv and welcome!
That's funny about your MIL. I forgot that's how Taurus started this thread. I too, am sorry for your recent losses. Hopefully your BFP is right around the corner.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Welcome Luv and thank you! 

I am feeling down today ladies kind of hopeless that this isn't meant to be. I am trying to have hope, but am scared for the same thing to happen again.


----------



## Taurus8484

Welcome luv xx 

Galvan - I guess the next lot of betas you will have your answer. I know how difficult it is waiting to see what the levels are and seeing that they arent doubling. You just gotta try and stay positive. They aren't dropping so that's a good thing. Will be stalking for updates xx


----------



## Bookwrmgal

:hugs: Galvan, I know it's scary and so easy to fall down the rabbit hole of "stinkin thinkin". My next scan is Friday so i am right there with you. We're rooting for you and your lo though. And like i said, my 2nd betas weren't great but my 3rd and 4th went quite well. I started having a talk with the lil goober before i drifted off to sleep and I think that helped.

Welcome luv. Sorry about your losses. Have you been to a RE and had a work up to see if you have any sort of hormonal imbalance or anything?

AFM - DH is cracking me up. He's been doing research and almost knows more about what is going on in my uterus and the little one than i do. He emails me fun facts like week 9 he will be the size of a grape. Too funny. He is ridiculously excited for the u/s friday. I wish I could be but I am more terrified that there won't be a heartbeat.


----------



## Taurus8484

Is it this Friday Book? Mine is the following on the 8th.


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-Thanks for checking in. I was starting to get worried about you. Glad things are somewhat going well so far. I think Friday's ultrasound will be fantastic and you'll be able to see the heartbeat! Yeah.

Galvan-I don't know exactly what you're going through, but from what I read (haha), you have to stay positive like the others said. Good things happen when you think good thoughts. Stick bean, stick!

AFM-Another set of injections checked off the list for today. Tomorrow is my progress report u/s and bloodwork. I'm drinking a lot of water so that my blood is flowing in the morning. I drink water all day at work, but I don't drink a lot when I get home, so when I go in for my bloodwork, sometimes my blood is still sleeping. :haha:


----------



## Taurus8484

Yay peachy......sounds like things are moving for you xx good luck tomorrow xx let us know how it goes

Book - thats cute about your hubby also.....he sounds very excited. That first ultrasound is terrifying but once you hear the heartbeat its magic. Look forward to hearing all the details. 

Hi everyone else


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Oh i checked in yesterday but it must have gotten shuffled to the end of the page :) It was a busy weekend with my friend's wedding Saturday and then sleeping all day Sunday (except for my zombie-like attempt to grocery shop).

Terri- how are you doing with the injections? Good thoughts for you for the check up tomorrow. Hope your blood is wide awake hahaha.

Taurus- yep it's this Friday the 1st. I can't believe it's August already! My contract is up in Nov so I really need to step up the job search. Right now I need to figure out the OB situation. I was going to see my normal gyn but she is near my current work, which is over an hour from home. Not terribly realistic. I would probably see someone in Hartford, which is closer but not by terribly much. Such decisions! i'm not sure how much longer my RE will be seeing me


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Fx today! Can't wait to hear how it goes.

Galvan - Fx to you, too, today! Positive thoughts!!!

Bookworm - Glad to hear that you're doing well.

Hi everyone else! :wave:


----------



## terripeachy

My ultrasound went well. The doctor said I had 7 follies on the right and 7 on the left. He didn't say what size they were, but the picture looked some were slits and some were ovals. But you know, i still can't really decipher the screen. hee hee. He said that was excellent for Day 04. I have to go back on Friday for another progress report. The nurse will call me this afternoon and let me know if I need to adjust any of my meds. I hope not. I feel really good this week.

kfs1-We posted at the same time. Look at that jump this morning. Woohoo!!


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi everyone,
Galvan--hang in there, babe. These things have a way of working themselves out. There are SO many stories of people with lower hcg or who didn't test positive until week 10. I sometimes wish we didn't test betas over and over and torture ourselves (I've never had a beta, but just from reading others' experiences). Sending you happy pictures of cute happy bunnies--that's one of my methods of reducing stress, :flower:. 

Terri- my cheer for you: :happydance: grow follies grow!!!

Bookworm: When you said you overdid things at the wedding and had some spotting, but then dry heaves the next day, I thought "hooray for dry heaves!" But really, here's to reassuring (and hopefully more civilized than dry heaves) pregnancy symptoms for all of us, and ease and peace regardless.

Welcome luv--your clan is inspirational. Did you read 'Cheaper by the Dozen'? We loved that book as a kid. Sorry if everyone asks you that!

Kfs: sweetie, I totally know what you're going through because I can't tell you how many times I re-analyzed what I have been doing all these years when I should have been ttc-ing. I'm ok with it now. At least for the moment. Everyone has their path in life, and it's so hard to anticipate everything, and you never think that you will be the one who has trouble ttc. 

AFM: I think I was a bit exhausted and dehydrated and maybe had a tiny cold this weekend. No fever and feel better now. Except I have shortness of breath with the progesterone when I climb the stairs, and I'm starving all the time (also prog supplements). First beta is on Monday which is 10dp5dt...I'm trying to decide if I should poas this weekend or wait. Part of me wants to try, because I want a chance to just once in my life have the experience of discovering I'm BFP at home!


----------



## terripeachy

Rainshiny-Yeah, POAS. hee hee. I hated finding out that I wasn't prego from the nurse when I did my first IUI, so I felt better doing it at home and knowing the results the second time. Plus, you can get the depression out of the way at home too. I've never had a positive (other than testing the trigger), so not sure how I would feel if I really did get a positive at home. It seems that 10dp5dt is early, so I would probably test on Sunday, and if you do get a negative, remember it's early so don't worry too much about it.

Bookwrmgal-I'll have to go back and look for your response. I guess I did miss it. :hugs:


----------



## Rainshiny

A jump? Did KFs have a temp jump? That is awesome. 
Hey sorry for being a chatterbox and I think I'm being over dramatic which I shall immediately blame on meds haha. 
Terri that's fantastic follies!
Actually many start testing pos even at 5dp5dt or by 8 or 9 since the embryo is already 5 days old- a ten day wait for beta! I heart shortened tww.


----------



## LuvallmyH

@Bookwmgirl: I have not had any recent testing done. I did have fertility testing when I was younger. It's a very long story, but I was told I would never conceive naturally from the endocrinologists at UCONN (I'm also in CT). I had treatment for #1 & #3. I really can't justify seeing anyone again because I have so many children already. Having more, especially through drastic measures, seems selfish. I just can't make the desire to have another baby go away. Trust me - I try! I am just going to assume it has something to do with my age now.

@Rainshiny: Lol, I saw the movie. Does that count? We don't get too many 'Cheaper by the dozen' references, however we always get asked if we are in competition with the Duggers. we are not. :winkwink: We didn't even start out wanting such a big family. It just feels right to us now. 
I would most definitely poas. It will at least prepare you for whatever news you are going to get. FX!

@terripeachy: That's a lot of follies! That's exciting!

@Galvin: Thinking of you & hoping you get good news. :hugs:

Thank you all for the welcome!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Luv- I am not a fan of UCONN after my horrible experience with the endocrinology department earlier this year. When I decided to start looking for OB in CT (My RE is in Providence) I wanted to make sure that it is not a UCONN hospital. I would much rather Hartford.

Rainy - I thought the same thing about the heaves lol. But they went away yesterday and only returned a bit this morning. The spotting has been gone since Monday so I definitely think it was related to overdoing it at the wedding. I think I am in a perpetual state of mild nausea that I've gotten used to so I no longer consider it to be a symptom unless it's pretty severe.

Terri - great news about your check up!

Galvan - thinking of you :flower:


----------



## GalvanBaby

OMG! OMG! They almost tripled!!!! 313.18!! I cannot find the words to express how happy I am right now!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:loopy::loopy::loopy:

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

YAY Galvan!!! I knew it!!!!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Great news!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Bookwrmgal, I delivered one baby at Uconn & it was terrible. Three have been at Hartford Hospital & I had great experiences. I would avoid St Francis if you can! I have never delivered there, but I have assisted 2 births there & I really dislike it. I had my last two in Manchester. Not sure if that is an option for you, but it's my favorite! I was even able to have my water birth <3


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Galvan, I knew it!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Luv - Thanks for the tip about Manchester. That's actually closer to me in Willimantic than Hartford and I sure know the hubs would prefer to not have to drive in Hartford. For some reason I assumed they didn't have a NICU like Windham. I am definitely going to check them out. Thanks! :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-That's great news!! We told you it would be good. No more negative nelly, ok??? Now what's the next step? hee hee. Meaning...what do you have to wait for now? So happy. :happydance:

I just heard back from the nurse, and all is well. I'm to remain on my same meds, and go back on Friday. My stomach is starting to get a little sore even though I have been alternating injection sites. I can do this...I can do this..


----------



## LuvallmyH

terripeachy said:


> Galvan-That's great news!! We told you it would be good. No more negative nelly, ok??? Now what's the next step? hee hee. Meaning...what do you have to wait for now? So happy. :happydance:
> 
> I just heard back from the nurse, and all is well. I'm to remain on my same meds, and go back on Friday. My stomach is starting to get a little sore even though I have been alternating injection sites. I can do this...I can do this..

Every time I had to stab myself I just chanted "baby, baby, baby, baby..." to myself! And yes you can do this!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Bookwrmgal said:


> Galvan, I knew it!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Luv - Thanks for the tip about Manchester. That's actually closer to me in Willimantic than Hartford and I sure know the hubs would prefer to not have to drive in Hartford. For some reason I assumed they didn't have a NICU like Windham. I am definitely going to check them out. Thanks! :flower:

Actually I don't think they do have a NICU.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am going to see my RE next week in Monterrey which is 4 hours from here. We are going because we already have trip planned to visit my inlaws, so I will see my RE while there. Then, I will come back and start seeing a doctor in my city who works in both Mexico and the US. I want prenatal care here so OH can go, but he will miss the delivery because I refuse to deliver in Mexico.

Now to wait for the u/s. Arrrg!! Lol


----------



## kfs1

Yaaaaaaaaaaaay Galvan!! :) :) :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Omg!!!!! Yay Galvan......I knew it just needed a good kick up the arse to get moving. I really am so happy for you.

I cant remember the rest as im on my phone but hi everyone and sounds good Peachy.

Afm - starting to have a little panic. I vomited on Monday and felt sick all day like I did when I was pregnant with my son. Been feeling ok the last couple of days unlike when I was pregnant with my son. Worried it's disappearing. I wish it was 8 days time when my first scan is. Just going to try not to worry.

How exciting Book......your scan is nearly here!!!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-We can't have Galvan STOP worrying to then have YOU worrying. You're supposed to throw up. hee hee. Maybe it's a girl and that's why things are different. I'm sure all is fine, and you'll be hanging around the bathroom again tomorrow. I hope so! Well, you know what I mean. :friends:


----------



## Taurus8484

I know Peachy.....its all about non stop worry until that first scan.

And then you worry some more.

Then they are born and you worry more.

Lol doesn't stop.


----------



## somedayisnow

Congratulation, Galvan. I had every body part of mine crossed for you.


----------



## Taurus8484

So Im not familiar with IVF, is your Doc happy with how your responding? How you feeling?


----------



## Nikki1979

Yaay on the tripling Galvan :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Everything is going well. My estrogen level was good as in middle of the road at 113. They are pleased with how in responding to meds and I googled and 14 follies on day 4 is good. Not too high and not too low. I'm hoping there are a few more hiding because I'm scared that most won't make it to day 5, but there's nothing I can do until retrieval and fertilization. 

I feel great the only side effect so far is happiness and a slightly sore belly. One more week of meds. Hopefully my dosage won't change because the more medicine probably means more painful shots. :shrug:


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - Glad everything is going ok with your IVF process. Finger crossed you have more follies hiding. When is your egg retrieval? 
Sorry I am totally clueless about IVF but if I don't conceive in the next year or 2, I will have to go down that route.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Luv- I thought I saw the NICU info on their website. It's close enough to Hartford that I am less concerned if they didn't, unlike Windham to Hartford.

Terri- I'm so glad your Dr is pleased. One more week of meds- you can do this!

Taurus- my nausea comes and goes. Which essentially leaves me in a perpetual state of panic. I think I'm just adjusted to the constant state of nausea though because I still don't have much of an appetite. So if we're both feeling similar and our due dates are similar, I'm going to take it as a positive sign


----------



## GalvanBaby

Taurus, I worry when I don't feel anything, and that is often. I nausea if I am hungry and at night, but no where like those first nights. Some people say they know the minute the bean implants, and that would have been true here if I had been trying because I started having nausea 3 nights before I got my BFP. Now I worry when it is less or almost nonexistent. We will always find something to worry about. 


Speaking of worrying, Tuesday afternoon will be my u/s, and I am already stressing on that. Lol


----------



## Taurus8484

So Book is Friday, your Tuesday and Im Friday.

They say things happen in 3's.

3 great scans coming up I think.


----------



## Fezzle

Fx for all the scans coming up!


----------



## Rainshiny

I didn't get a chance yesterday to share CONGRATS Galvan on beta #3!!! Hoorayyyy!!!!!
Our bodies know exactly what to do (pretty much, especially with lots of help sometimes...ok well it sounded good, lol) :)

And my first beta is Monday, and Kfs should know around the end of next week, and Nikki or Fezzle or luv or Wish are you waiting too? It will be a big next 7 days! And there's the perseid meteor shower on the 12-13 (just trying to distract us).


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck for Monday, Rainshiny!

I still have a bit to wait before anything happens for me. Unless AF shows up before then, I'm going to test on the 8th (Friday next week). That's also the day I have my GP appointment to look over all the results and see what the next step is.


----------



## Taurus8484

Ooooiiii......lots happening over the next 7 days.

Best of luck for Monday Rain....Fingers crossed xx

Fezzle - see you have a chart. Do you not temp?


----------



## terripeachy

Such exciting things going on in this thread...three bump buddies at a minimum. 

My egg retrieval is projected to be around Aug 5-7. I just read a blog about how painful things are AFTER the retrieval. People are talking about not moving for days and then have weeks of bloating. I'm scared!!! hee hee. I kind of wanted my retrieval to be on the 5th, so I can stop taking meds, but there's no way I can be "sick" for 3 days, so now I'm hoping my retrieval is the 7, so I can be sick for two days and then have the weekend to try to find something appropriate to wear to work with a bloated belly. WHY ME??!! hee hee.


----------



## kfs1

Wow. Lots coming up in the next few weeks for everyone here! So exciting!

:dust: all around! :dust:

Temp jump this morning BUT I'm on progesterone so I'm a little wary that it's messing with my temps. :shrug:

Bookworm/Luv - My DHs cousin is a nurse at Hartford hospital although not in maternity. Man - she has some CRAZY stories about patients though. :)


----------



## kfs1

Haha - Terri, we posted at the same time again. Noooooooooooooo to bloating! I'm right there with you. It's the most UNCOMFORTABLE feeling. You should ask eRose and the other ladies on your IVF board if they had issues with that. Either way, I'm excited for you! It'll be so worth it when you get that BFP! :happydance: :yellow:


----------



## Fezzle

I temp sometimes, but it's been so hot here that when I was temping last month it just seemed to go completely by how hot our room was and if we were sleeping under the duvet or not. So this cycle I haven't been bothering. I've been temping vaginally for awhile, but might switch back to orally, because even though it should be the opposite, they were more consistent when oral.


----------



## Wish4another1

Yes this thread is hopping!!!

Rainshiny - good luck on your Beta on Monday - I am only CD 6 today so I am waiting to O... but lucky me I have short cycles so I should be testing by the 18th...

Terri - maybe those people you read about had OHSS??? I have heard of other ladies not being down for the count with their retrievals... You have done really well so far - so I am believing you will be just fine!! :hugs:

kfs- :devil: progesterone and messing with your temps... 

can't wait to hear about all of the upcoming US!!!

:dust: to all...


----------



## Bookwrmgal

So much excitement going on in the next week or so! :happydance: I think we're each other's lucky charms!

I stopped temping. DH is always complaining I'm like a furnace lately so I'm pretty sure I don't need to take temps lol

I do have a funny story for you gals. So I've definitely been having crazy pregnancy dreams. Last night, I dreamed DH was possessed by a demon (I have no idea where that came from). Anyhow, not only was he possessed but he was trying to torture me in my sleep. So I slapped him and yelled "F Off!". The poor guy was fully asleep, had no idea what was going on, and it took him an hour to fall back asleep. I am shaking with laughter every time I think about it but the poor guy has a long day at work today.


----------



## Wish4another1

Book that is an awesome story!!! I am LOL at my desk :rofl:


----------



## GalvanBaby

LOL Bkwrm! I had a horrible dream the other night about our house being possessed by evil ghosts, and they were torturing me by making things deform in my hands. I woke up and it felt so real, I was so scared!


Today, I am cramping. It is sort of worrying me, but I know cramps are normal. I just wish they would stop. LOL


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-The progesterone made my temps a little higher, but they didn't stay high like I thought they would, and that just made me mad. I'm excited about your high temps. I don't think it's the progesterone. :winkwink:

Bookwrmgal-BWWAAHHA!!! Your hubs is going to be in for an interesting 9 months. You probably scared him and then he thought YOU were possessed by demons. Too funny.

Galvan-Your dream sounds scary too...You guys are killing me. :rofl:

Wish-I'm not sure because I think she only had like 14 eggs. There was one person in the comments who had 53 eggs retrieved. Of course, she was young, but that sounds like OHSS to me. 14 doesn't sound too bad. I have asked the ladies on the assisted conception board, so we'll see what they say. I don't really want to read/hear about any more horror stories unless it is my own tale to tell, though. I'll get too nervous.

Rainshiny-Good luck to you if I forget to write on Monday morning. Hope your beta comes out great, and if you get a BFP beforehand, let us know!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

He probably does think I am possessed :nope:

Terri- I don't blame you for not wanting to read any more horror stories.
Fx that you feel right as rain after the retrieval.
Galvan - when the cramps go away, you will just worry about them going away. Well.. at least that's what happened with me :blush: The joys of the 1st trimester as a "high risk" pregnancy. Always something to worry about. I do hope your cramps lessen though.


----------



## Fezzle

LOL Bookwrmgal- let this be the first of many things you can blame on pregnancy!


----------



## LuvallmyH

I feel a little late to the party! So many exciting things going on here! I'm waiting for my af to start. Due today or tomorrow, but with my cp who knows when. Then it's a long 16-21 days to O. I'm not terribly regular.

I'll be excited to read all the positive updates here!


----------



## Rainshiny

Ya'll cracking me up! That story was awesome bookworm. It's so funny you and galvan are both having similar type dreams. 
Galvin- cramps are a good sign by themselves. It's digging in for the long haul and growing a placenta I think. 
Kfs- I temp and prog kept it high but only moderately high- not like your jump. It can be a little like trying to read tea leaves...
Terri I forgot to list your retrieval next week! That is very exciting! You can do this you can do this! It might not be a heavenly experience, but I'm sure it won't be so bad or people wouldn't do six cycles. 
I like hearing about nausea, coming and going, it a good sign! Some women don't get any too. 
I think I'll test on Saturday, 8dp5dt, but I'm scared!
Keep the sticky baby dust flying all around!


----------



## GalvanBaby

terripeachy said:


> Such exciting things going on in this thread...three bump buddies at a minimum.
> 
> My egg retrieval is projected to be around Aug 5-7. I just read a blog about how painful things are AFTER the retrieval. People are talking about not moving for days and then have weeks of bloating. I'm scared!!! hee hee. I kind of wanted my retrieval to be on the 5th, so I can stop taking meds, but there's no way I can be "sick" for 3 days, so now I'm hoping my retrieval is the 7, so I can be sick for two days and then have the weekend to try to find something appropriate to wear to work with a bloated belly. WHY ME??!! hee hee.

Terri, when I did IUI I was at risk of OHSS. That stuff is no joke, it hurts like [email protected]!! My RE told me to drink gatorade instead of water and add salt to all of my food. The salt help keeps the OHSS away. I drank gatorade from trigger until 10dpo, and added extra salt to my food up until I had my negative beta, I have heard that a BFP makes OHSS lasts a little longer something about the hormones. Just keep your sodiumintake a little higher than normal and you should be ok. You will be bloated though! I was after only using 75 iu of Menopur and Gonal F, and I assume you are using more than that with IVF.


----------



## terripeachy

I have high blood pressure so I don't want to add salt to my food, but I did stock up on Gatorade and I like it so I'm fine with drinking that. 

Yes, I am taking higher dosages than you. I have to take 225 Gonal F and 150 menopur. Hopefully that's the mix for me. Time for my ultrasound for today. I'll update when I get to work.


----------



## kfs1

Fx Terri!


----------



## terripeachy

I went back today and he only said 3 small on right and 3 small on left. Not sure where the others went, but maybe they were feeling shy. :dohh: Hopefully by Sunday they will come back out of hiding and I'll have a few more. I'll also ask the nurse about that when she calls tonight. 

I have to go back on Sunday for another progress report. Again, I hope my meds stay the same, but if they have to increase them to get more follies/eggs, I'm all for it.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Fx that your scan on Sunday shows more to work with and that you don't have to up your meds!

I have my u/s in about 4hours. Trying to stay calm but I am a nervous wreck about it.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hopefully they all show back up by Sunday!

AFM, I had a scare last night. I had some bleeding and cramping. My RE had me take a double dose of progesterone. I saw the blood only once when I went to the bathroom and it was reddish brown, but the cramping lasted a couple of hours. Yesterday was horribly stressful, so today I am relaxing and lwtting OH take care of things here.


----------



## Rainshiny

Bookworm--looking forward to a good HB report! It will go fine! Hang in there.

Terri-I guess the first count was like an antral follicle count and then only some of them mature? I didn't realize that either. I'm sure they know what they're doing and will adjust so that you get what you need. Good luck for Sunday!!

Galvan! :hugs::hugs: Goodness! That sounds like a difficult evening. It looks like a lot of us have little bumps in the road that turn out to be nothing. Glad you can relax today! 

Kfs-love that jump in your chart again (I guess I'm officially a chart stalker...)

I have a day off so I'm eating cheese and avocado sandwiches and a little dark chocolate, and listening to Whitney Houston. I think I'll order some shoes, which I will hopefully not be able to fit into in 6 months... ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-Glad everything is ok today, and luckily you had extra progesterone to take double! 

Bookwrmgal-Hope the ultrasound was awesome today!

kfs1-Yeah! Another jump. Woohoo. hee hee. I know you think it's the P, but I'm telling you, it's not..HOH HOH HOH. hee hee.

Rainshiny-How fun on your day off. Shoe shopping is always fun..well, I like looking. I have a narrow heel so I usually end up with :jo: naturalizers or something, but I dream about having a medium heel so I can wear ALL cute shoes all the time.


----------



## Wish4another1

kfs- twinnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i noticed your temp jump earlier too... I've got a super good feeling about this cycle for you

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

Galvan - hang in there lady - drink water take it easy!!! FX all is well with your little beanie!!
:hug:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Bkwrm how did your scan go?


----------



## terripeachy

Well, the nurse called me during the day and I didn't get the message until now, and the office is just about closed. She said that my estrogen is now at 382, and she said she likes to see that rise, so they have me taking my Ganirelix shot in the morning and I will continue doing that until they say to stop. The Ganirelix is to prevent the LH surge. I will continue with my 225 Gonal F and 150 Menopur tonight and then tomorrow night, stick with 225 Gonal F and 225 Menopur. Three vials of Menopur. Holy mackerel. HA!!HA!! She didn't say 3 and 3 on the message, and I didn't get to google as I was away from my desk all day, but I'm doing that now. Maybe things are still ok. I don't understand. I'll update regarding the Ganirelix shot tomorrow. She specifically said 'Now take the entire syringe.' I wonder if it hurts and people stop. hee hee. Oh well. I'm all in! 

Wish-You are too funny with your emoticons. hee hee. I hope you don't have a smartphone. I don't know if I could handle your texts. :rofl:


----------



## Wish4another1

no worries Terri - I do have an Iphone - but I don't use emoticons that much... its just so much FUN here... 
:tease::tease::tease:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fxed it doesn't hurt, Terri!
I hurt my arm somehow. My shoulder hurts fromy shoulder blade and neck down to my fingers. It scared me, made me think ectopic, but thst is only on the tip and stays the same, but worsens with breathing. This pops when I move it and hurts worse when I raise it high. And lessens to almost nonexistent when resting it.


----------



## kfs1

Haha. Thanks for the positivity ladies!!!!! You're all seriously the best. No testing for me yet though. I want to see what my temps do and how I feel over the next few days.

Galvin - ouch! That sounds really painful. Hope you're doing OK.

Rainshiny - Hope you had a great day off! Avocado and cheese - yummy.

Bookworm - can't wait to hear from you.

Terri - So, are you upset that you didn't get to talk to the nurse? I'm sure everything is fine though. Just adjustments based on your bloods is all. I hope the shot isn't too painful but I know you can do it girl!!! When's your next appt?

Wish - love you Twinnie! :bike: :serenade: :friends: :headspin: :drunk:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi ladies......

Peachy - I don't really understand the steps and process behind IVF but sounds like your right into it. Love reading your progressing.

Galvan - cramps are normal. I had a lot with my son and nothing with this one. 

Kfs - nice looking chart xx

I forgot the rest cause I cant go backwards on my phone without losing this so hi to everyone else.

Book - where are you? How did scan go?


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Galvan. I pulled a muscle in my shoulder 2 weeks ago. Freaked me out but it was ok. You probably just slept wrong or something. Fx fx

Terri- bummer about missing the nurse. Fx that the adjustments do the trick without making you feel off

Kfs- your temps are amazing!

Rain- your avocado and cheese sounds amazing!

Afm- we have a heartbeat! 160. The lil goober grew too- about the size of a long grain rice. My ovaries were hiding again though so I am having cramps from the searching. The RE out me at 7wks 1 day. I was at 5w5 8 days ago. She mentioned she was concerned last week because it was hard to see a pole but was thrilled with the growth. I had no idea she was concerned. She did keep telling us to not tell the world, which concerned me. DH is so thrilled and it's cute. We told his parents tonight and swore them to secrecy. MIL teared up when she saw the picture

Oh and that was my last RE appt. I feel like I graduated unprepared!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Here it is
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## GalvanBaby

Bkwrm, Awww!! I love that pic!! Congratulations on graduating!! 

As long as I don't move my arm too much I am ok.


----------



## kfs1

Congrats Bookworm!!!! :) Sooooo happy to hear.


----------



## terripeachy

That is great news Bookwrmgal!! You and Galvan are seriously on the exact same path. Injuries and all. It's just crazy!!

I'm ok with not talking to the nurse. I found out that disappearing follies happen and you can still get good results. I went out tonight with my bestie and feel refreshed and renewed. I go back on Sunday for my next ultrasound/bloodwork. Thanks for your interest in my journey.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I hope we stay on the same path too. :)

As for telling people, we have told Miguel's aunt who told her kids. We told her because we just moved to the area and don't know drs. My daughter found the digi that I forgot to put away. It was on my nightstand. She has told her friends. We will tell our parents and sisters after we have the ultrasound to verify the lil bean is implanted where he should be. OH wants to tell everyone now. Lol I have compromised to telling parents and sisters now and FB announcement after we see the HB.He has faith in this pregnancy and wants to tell the world. I do too, but I am still scared. I did buy se bibs the other day though. Lol


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats is fantastic Book.....yay!!!!!!

I had the most horrible vivid dream last night I went for my scan and there was no heartbeat. Hope its not a sign.


----------



## Fezzle

That's great, Bookwrmgal! I'm glad she didn't worry you last time!


----------



## GalvanBaby

That was a scary dream, Taurus. Praying your scan is great. :hugs:


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi all! I am going to read through all previous posts here as soon as I can (to play catch up!) but just wanted to say hello first and join the thread. :flower:

I am 38 and ttc our last little one after a mmc in June. :angel:


----------



## terripeachy

Hi MommytoLBG...I'll let you catch up now...we're chatty. hee hee.


----------



## Rainshiny

Hooray, Bookworm! I was thinking about you yesterday and glad to hear the good news! :happydance:

Terri-That sounds complicated, but you are a trooper and it will all be amazing!:twinboys:
Taurus--eeks! poo poo for bad dreams!! I'm sure everything will be fine.:dance:
Wish-you're a hoot, as my mom would say lol:muaha:

Fezzle: love the ticker! Go uterus go!:dance:
Wishing healing to everyone's shoulders! Don't forget to do your yoga stretches:flower:

I didn't have the guts to POAS with FMU on a FRER this morning! I'm feeling so chill, and don't want to either start worrying about whether I'll lose a BFP or have to come to terms with a BFN, so I'm taking another day of blissful ignorance! The only 'sign' I might have so far is that my nipples are slightly purple on the tips (sorry if that is tmi) but like my mouth tasting like pennies every day, it could have honestly been there the whole time and I didn't notice before, lol. 
My favorite cheese in my avocado sandwiches was 'gabietou herve mons' from whole foods. Hmmm, it says 'thermalized' is that the same as pasteurized??? I hope I didn't eat the wrong one. Oh well !!:shrug:


----------



## somedayisnow

*Taurus*, I'm sending positive vibes your way. Dreams can be just plain weird.

*Terripeachy*, sometimes getting your mind off things is the best thing for you. I'm glad you had fun with your bestie.

AFM, my journey has hit a hiccup. They found a large cyst and it has to be removed and then I need time to heal before I can have an IUI. So that means another 2-3 months of waiting. Sigh.


----------



## terripeachy

Someday, I have read that some people take bcp to reduce cysts. That would be less invasive and you wouldn't have to have surgery. Did they mention this to you? I just don't want you to be on the sidelines for too long. although, if the cyst is large like you say, maybe it's too big for bcp to reduce it. Just thinking about options. It is what it is, I guess and better to know now than five months down the road. :hugs:


----------



## somedayisnow

*terripeachy*, no my doctor didn't mention bcp but I'll definitely ask him. My acupuncturist thinks that he can shrink it so I gave him the go head to try. I would definitely prefer not to "waste" any more time, if I can help it. 

The cyst is 8cm which is why he wants to remove it. According to him, if it was under 5cm he may have just left it alone for now. He also wonders if there's some endo hiding under the cyst. Basically, he thinks the cyst is the reason my AMH is so low -.65 and the reason why the dye was so slow to drain from my right tube during the HSG test.

The good news is that on the u/s he could see 6-7 follicles on each side which is much better than expected for my age and that my lining looked great. Now I'm waiting for AF to start so I can get my FSH checked on CD3.

I swear our future kids better respect what we're all going through to get them. This whole TTC journey aint no joke. :bike:


----------



## GalvanBaby

SOmeday, my RE gave me BCP to get rid of a HUGE 35mm cyst one time. It was gone in 3 weeks. If your RE didn't recommend this, I would ask about it. cysts can be painful, and I would hate to have to wait 2-3 months for it to go away, and plus have to pout TTc on hold for that. :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Ignore my last post, I just read your last post. I need to read all the posts before responding. LOL Praying everything goes well for you, SOmeday. That is a huge cyst. :hugs:


----------



## somedayisnow

No worries, Galvan. I'm still going to ask my doctor about bcp and other alternatives. There's no need to go under the knife or scope if I don't have to. But if surgery turns out to be the best option then I'll use the delay to lose some weight, pay down my credit card, and get more supplements in my system.

Speaking of supplements, I think I'm addicted to buying them. I'm waiting for my vitamin E to arrive in the mail. My second bottle of omega-3 arrived today. I swear if someone told me that licking the bottom of my sneaker would help me get pregnant, I think I would do it. Heck, I know I would do it. :haha: The moral of this story is I need to stop buying every single pill touted to be good for fertility.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Wish, Book, Fezzle, Mommy, Rain and anyone else I missed

Galvan &#8211; how exciting&#8230;&#8230;.scan tomorrow&#8230;&#8230;will be stalking for updates xx

Kfs &#8211; what a great looking chart&#8230;&#8230;when you planning on testing??

Peachy &#8211; sounds like everything is going good&#8230;&#8230;shouldn&#8217;t be too far away from retrieval??? 

Someday &#8211; sorry to hear about the cyst. Sounds like BCP might be an option to ask for??? Not sure sorry&#8230;.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am so scared for tomorrow!!


----------



## Taurus8484

It will be great Galvan......you get to see your little bean!!!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I just pray he or she is in the right spot!! Being a tubal reversal patient, the possibilities of an ectopic is 10% higher than normal, and even though I doubt it is an ectopic, I am so scared to be told it is.


----------



## terripeachy

Just breathe Galvan. If it's meant to be, it will be just fine...keep us posted!

I went for an ultrasound/bloodwork today and my estrogen is steadily rising. I think it was 777. I had five follicles on the left and five on the right. They are medium sized right now, so between 10-12mm. They need to be 18 or greater for me to trigger, so I'm going back on Tuesday for another scan. I'm hoping that on Tuesday they are big enough. If not, maybe I'll go back again on Wednesday for ER on Friday. The sucky thing is that I have to order more medicine because I'm running out. I thought I wouldn't need anymore, so that's a tad disappointing, but what can I do? The delay puts me a day off of my timeline, but that's ok...I only have one thing planned in the month of August, so I'm not worried about the timing, necessarily. I would also rather recover over the weekend so I don't have to take too many recovery days off.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Okay girls...Hi! Whew...finally caught up with all posts. Took me a bit since I only have snippets of time. I just hope I can keep it all straight. 

Book ~ Isn't it an amazing feeling to hear baby's hb for the very first time! And to actually see the tiny little one growing inside...helps ease some worry...So happy for you! 

Galvan ~ tomorrow for you! Will be in my thoughts and look forward to your update!

Taurus ~ yours is next week? So exciting! 

First AF after D&C done (spotted on and off with it for 11 days tho). Based on opk results over the last few days and what my body is telling me I should O tomorrow which is day 14. Feeling relieved...just hope it means my body is healed and ready for baby. OH and I decided to wait tho...plan to officially ttc in October.


----------



## Taurus8484

Its on Friday Mommy...........very excited!!!!! (little scared) but excited

Mommy - at least your body is almost back to normal. I remember after 1 of my miscarriages, I didnt ovulate at all the cycle after......it was so heartbreaking all round. Fingers crossed for October but wouldnt be surprised if you went for it before then :thumbup: 

Peachy - I hope they all grow.......going to put grow dust on them all :dust::dust:.......what does the trigger do??


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks!! I need some dust. The trigger will make the eggs pop out of their follicles. Right now they are just growing and I take a shot to prevent the lh surge (which makes them pop out). When I take the trigger shot it will wake everybody up in 36 hours. They have the timing down to a science! It's pretty amazing.


----------



## Taurus8484

So you take another shot to stop natural ovulation until they are at the size that the RE likes???

And then they trigger them to pop out and go in and get them???


----------



## GalvanBaby

IVF is amazing! I have a few friends who have been through it, and I feel for you right now. I imagine you feel like you are sitting on your ovaries as one of my friends said. LOL We watched a video on IVF when we frst started with our RE, and the entire process is so cool. It is awesome how they have it all down to perfect timing.


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-you got it! I don't really feel too much right now. This morning I realize that my bloat is starting and the needles are starting to bother me a little more; mentally I'm tired of sticking myself. Hopefully I'll have to do this for one or two more nights and that will be it. I am wearing my nice panties now because come progesterone time it's back to pantiliners and :jo: panties. Hee hee.


----------



## kfs1

Ugh. I hear you about the progesterone Terri. It's grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooss.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Galvan ~ Thoughts are with you today!!! :hugs:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hiya ladies! Hope everyone had a nice weekend!

Terri- sorry the sticking is getting you down :hugs: not much longer!

Galvan - thinking of you.

Mommy- glad your body has healed itself and is ready to try again.

AFM - I have been cramping (more like sharp poking) all weekend with some spotting. So annoyed because it has been so long since DH and I have been intimate (sorry, TMI) and I thought that would be rectified this weekend. I rested all weekend but the cramping is still around. I am pretty sure it's because of the u/s since there was a lot of searching for my hiding ovaries on Friday and it HURT. 
Also, I called my new OB group to set up an appointment but they refuse until they get a copy of my medical records. So irritated. I left a message for the records office at my RE center but who knows when that will happen. The receptionist at the new OB was really gruff.


----------



## GalvanBaby

We have a sac in the uterus!! Not a big sac, but a sac. The stupid dr didn't spend much time with me. He took like 20 seconds doing the u/s. He then said that he thinks it's a sac. Thank God I have been obsessed with anything TTC so I knew what to look for and saw a sac. I then l9oked on FF at 5 week u/s' s to be sure that some do look like that, and found a few. The good thing is I go to see my regular RE this week so I will get pics.


----------



## kfs1

Yay for a sac Galvan!! :happydance: When do you go see your RE?

Terri - :dust: sprinkling some dust on your follies. :)

Bookworm - sorry that you're feeling so crampy. hope you start to feel better soon. So, you're already being released from your RE? For some reason, I thought people typically stayed with them through 3 months.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am trying to go to Monterrey tomorrow, I called to verify that I can get same day appts, and the receptionist said we can. I hope my funds from my chevk gets released tomorrow so we can go then. If not, it will be Wednesday.


----------



## Fezzle

Yay for a sac!

Bookwrm- I hope you're able to get some soon!

I called for my Day 21 results earlier- the note on them said 'satisfactory- fine' but no more info than that! The receptionist said she'll ask the Dr to give her more information, but I have an appointment with my regular GP on Friday (the one who's filling in for my regular GP) so I can find out more info then. I'm relieved they did the test this time because I think that's the last thing my GP office needed to do for the referral to the fertility clinic. So far everything's come back normal, so Fx it's not going to take much! I'm testing on Friday if AF hasn't shown up by then. I think today is 9dpo.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Book ~ cramping stinks. I hope you start to feel better soon. Don't ya love medical places sometimes?? Some can be hit or miss helpful.

Galvan ~ some good news!!! 

Terri ~ also sending :dust: your way! 

I'm just on the waiting and being patient track right now...:winkwink:


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-Woohoo!! I told you everything would be great.

Fezzle-You're moving right along there too! Oh, your ticker is awesome by the way. When I'm ready for a ticker, I'll go get those funky ones.

Bookwrmgal-Hopefully your cramping will stop soon and you and hubs can get jiggy wit' it. hee hee. 

AFM-Nothing to report. Just sitting on the sidelines observing everyone/everything else.


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy  the end product will be worth it.:thumbup:

Kfs  when you poas.your chart looks amazing!!! :test::test:

Book  cramping and spotting is good..as long as it isnt red which its not. I get the sharp poking too. Yesterday I could barely walk at one stage, thought my uterus was trying to escape my body :haha:

Galvan  yaythat is amazing :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fezzle  at least you should be able to get some answers now. Looking forward to hearing what your results are. Hopefully you wont need them and get a BFP on Friday :winkwink:

Hi Mommy and everyone else :hi:

Afm - I had to pull out the belly band this morning. Not that I cant do my pants up, just they are uncomfortable tight. Maybe because I was only pregnant just over 12 months ago??? Still havent vomited :happydance:, although nausea seems to be kicking in a little more. 3 more days until my scan :happydance::happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am bleeding red blood, a little more than spotting. I am so scared, my RE had e take a progesterone shot and bedrest. I go see him tomorrow thank God.


----------



## Taurus8484

Galvan - just rest up. The scan yesterday was fine. There are a lot of women in here that have bleeding and everything is okay. Im sure everything will be okay.


----------



## Rainshiny

Book and galvan- sorry you have cramps. Your both doing the same thing again! Hopefully you feel better quickly!
Taurus- excited for your next scan! 
Terry- shots are a pain. Sending follicle growing dust to you!
Mommy2 - welcome
Fezzle- good luck with the referral! And with this cycle!
Looking good, KFs!!

Afm- I hate to be the one to break the lucky spell on the thread, but the FET with ED did not work. I'll try to keep the bad luck only in my corner... I suspect I have autoimmune issues. We are really moving to adoption now. We might TTC again in a year or two with ED. In the meantime best of luck to everyone! It's been really amazing following your stories. I'll still be sending positive growing thoughts your way!


----------



## Taurus8484

Checking in on you Galvan xx

Rain - so sorry to hear. Wish you all the best on your way to adoption xx


----------



## terripeachy

Rainshiny- so sorry the ED route didn't work. How are you feeling? Are you sure you won't try one more time? :hugs: it has to be devastating. I'm going to adopt a child in the future so let me know how it works out for you. I don't trust a lot of the places so if you know of a good one in the area, just say the word. I wish you all the best and please check in!


----------



## Fezzle

Rainshiny- sorry to hear it didn't work! Good luck with whatever you try in the future and adoption!


----------



## Nikki1979

Bookwrmgal and Galvan - Hope the cramping and spotting eases up. I think its just the baby snuggling in real good. I do understand being anxious because as moms we tend to worry about our babies even before they are born. 
Rainshiny - I am so sorry it didn't work. I am also planning to adopt in 2-3 years if I don't conceive and have even started looking at adoption agencies. Good luck to you :hugs: 
Taurus - only 3 days until your scan. How exciting!!


----------



## kfs1

Rainshiny - I'm so sorry that things didn't work out for you. I hope you're doing OK. I think it's amazing that you're doing to adopt. Best of luck to you and yours. :hugs:

Galvan - Hope you're feeling better. Hang in there today.


----------



## terripeachy

I went back to the doctors today and I have follies ranging from 16-17mm and a few smaller ones. I have to go back tomorrow because I need to have at least three at 18mm. I should have that by tomorrow, so I will take my shot on Wednesday evening which will push the eggs out of the follicles, and they will retrieve them on Friday (I'm guessing). Then they fertilize them and put two back in after five days. I hope I get a lot of eggs. I'm hoping for a minimum of 8. That will give me a good chance to freeze a few for next time if it doesn't work the first time, or I want more kids in the future. I'm getting SO close. Now I'm not feeling about about my shots considering I have two more days at the most!

kfs1-Can you get excited now?? What are you thinking? hee hee.


----------



## Fezzle

Ooh- terri, it sounds like it's all coming together now!


----------



## kfs1

Very excited for you Terri!

As I said on the other thread, I STUPIDLY tested this morning and it was negative so it's not looking good. I know it's still early (which is why I'm SO mad at myself) but it really does feel like AF is on her way. :(


----------



## GalvanBaby

The bleeding stopped! I see my RE this afternoon!

Kfs, your chart looks triphasic!! :test:

Terri, awesome news!! Are you doing a 3 day or 5 day transfer?


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Rain :hugs:Sorry it didn't work out with ED. Please check in with us and let us know how you are doing. Lots and lots of luck with adoption!

Taurus- you are so close to scan day!

Galvan - I'm so relieved the bleeding stopped! Try and take it easy!

Terri- You are so close! I am so excited it is coming together for you! I so know what you mean about the feeling like your uterus is falling out. I also had to laugh about the belly band. I had to start wearing my too big for me shorts (like 3 sizes too big) because my normal clothes are tight at the stomach.

Kfs - don't give up! Your chart still looks amazing!

AFM - the cramping is gone. Still some spotting but it's barely brown tinged cm once or twice a day. My records were faxed over to the new OB group so I'm waiting for them to call me back for an appointment. Beyond the food aversions, I don't feel pregnant today. I am finding that I am only really able to stomach carbs, cheese, and cereal. No puking or anything yet- just a very definite aversion.


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan- The goal is to do a five day transfer, but if there's an emergency-like nothing looks like it's going to make 5 days-they will do the 3 day transfer. I work 10 minutes away from the center, so if I have to rush over there, and do it, I'll be ready. 

Now that I think about it, I guess I better drive to work the days after the transfer. I don't want to transfer and then worry about the vibration and bumps on my moto. HA!!HA!! Wouldn't that be a waste of money! I'm glad your bleeding stopped.

Boookwrmgal-That's good that you're not throwing up. I am dreading that part. I would prefer food aversions vs. throwing up, but that also makes me really sad. It's for a good cause!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Terri lol. It is definitely something to dread. I think for me it's because I am not someone prone to puking. Of course the nausea gets so bad at times that I wish I would


----------



## MommytoLBG

Taurus ~ only a few days more! so exciting!! And about the belly band...I was already "showing" a bit this last time. So I had to chuckle at that. 

Galvan ~ glad the bleeding stopped! What a relief for you. 

Book ~ the worst part of pregnancy...the nausea...i know the exact feeling. But at this point, I am so ready to go thru it all again. And enjoy every aspect of pregnancy. Hang in there! 

Kfs ~ its early...no bumming yet. 

Terri ~ thanks for the laugh about the vibrations! SO close! Friday???

AFM, nothing going on...just patiently waiting.


----------



## Rainshiny

Bookworm and galvan- I'm so glad you're feeling better. Book- congrats on graduating to OB. 
Terri- so excited for your retrieval! It's amazing. And just a few days away. 
Taurus -waiting to hear how the scan goes! 
KFs-FX FX for you!!

Thank you all for your kind thoughts. For some reason I'm totally ok with where I'm headed-we already have almost all the initial paperwork done. I feel like I tried what I wanted to try and if we want to do embryo donation again later that is an option. Im seeing my RE in two weeks to find out options for autoimmune issues since I think that is a factor. I'm happy to stop those shots and get my life back for a while. Maybe it's the hormone afterglow (hope not) but I'm feeling ready and motivated for the next phase. It will also be a bit of a pain in the ass, but in a different way (dealing with social workers-haha). If you hear of any extra children out there let us know &#128516; 
I'm gonna keep stalking the thread!


----------



## GalvanBaby

So I am still bleeding, it is closer to spotting than flow though. I decided not to drive the 4 hours to my RE, and found an OB here that is high risk and was recommended by a friend who was high risk. She saw me immediately. My cervix is 100% closed, uterus is growing, and i have some blood. She prescribed me meds to relax my uterus so it won't contract, meds for constipation(wonderful progesterone), and she said to stick to 200 mg progesterone per day. I am ordered strict bedrest for the next 3 days. I go for blood work tomorrow, prenatal and another beta. Then, I go to see her Friday unless the bleeding hasn't stopped by Thursday. U/s Monday!


----------



## Fezzle

I'm glad you had someone check you out! Fx it stops!

I just started spotting so I think I'm out.


----------



## kfs1

Fezzle - Ugh. I hope the spotting is just a fluke. Fx that AF stays away.

Galvan - It's nice to hear that your new doc took you seriously - sometimes they can just blow you off, ya know? And it's great that you now have a great local doctor in addition to your RE. Now stay off those feet and relax!!


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-Great news about the new doctor. Woohoo..

Rainshiny-Glad you're at peace with your decision. I hope everything is easy from here on out.

Mommy2-Glad I could make you chuckle a little.

Things are not coming along for me at all. I thought that I would trigger tomorrow, but it's not happening. The nurse called and said I'm to stay on my remaining medicine and go back to the office on Thursday. THURSDAY!! So, if I trigger Thursday, I'll have a Saturday retrieval. I just told my boss that I'd be out on Friday. Grrr...hee hee. PLUS, I just ordered more menopur on Sunday thinking that I only had one more day to be on it. The prescription was written for 5 vials, and I take 3 vials at a time, so obviously, not enough for two days. I got the meds today, so once again, not enough. Well, I paid a copay of $45 for 5 vials, when before I paid a copay of $45 for 20 or 25 vials! Now I need to order more and I'm going to have to pay ANOTHER copay. I called the nurse and told her that I want to get MORE medicine than I need if I have to keep paying copays for it. Hopefully she'll call me tomorrow morning or later tonight, although I think they may be closed, and tell me how much to order. Wasting money really makes me angry. I feel so broke already and then stupid stuff like that makes it even worse! And now I have to figure out what to cook for dinner. FML. hee hee. 

So now at a minimum, retrieval on Saturday, and I'll take a few days off early next week if need be, and then another couple days for transfer/after transfer. I guess the good news is I will probably be able to ride early next week. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Taurus8484

So much happens on this thread whilst Im sleeping.suppose thats what happens when you are on half way round the world

Hi Nikki.where are you at with your cycle??

Peachy  so did you do another ultrasound??? Is that what you mean when you say not coming along for you??? Sorry they are stuffing you around with your meds..breathe and think long term it will be worth it 

Kfs1  so looking at FF you have a 12-13 day LP, so youre not out yet and your temps havent dropped.fingers crossed for you

Galvan  I remember when I was around 14 weeks with my son I had a bleed. I had to go into the clinic anyways as I because I am negative blood group I had to have an Anti D injection with any bleed. They checked my cervix whilst I was there. I remember the Doc saying they needed to make sure my cervix was still closed as even a slightly open cervix wasnt good, so the fact that your cervix is completely closed is a good thing. Just try and relax.I know harder done

Book  spotting around this stage is very normal. In fact its a good sign apparently. Mean bubba in snuggling right in. Im with you on the food aversionsanything to do with red meat has me gagging.

Mommy  Where are you in your cycle??? Sorry, you may have said but my memory is gone these days

Hi Rain

Fezzle  hoping youre nothoping its IB..your cycles are different lengths, have they given you a reason for that??

afm - 2 days til my scan. I would say Im about 80% excited, 20% nervous. I think everything is progressing well.........the only thing that is making me nervous is my lack of vomiting. I was so sick with my son......dont get me wrong, I would be greatful for a vomitless pregnancy but still.......I still have the food aversions I had with him but not quite so bad. The smell or sight of red meat only has me gagging this time where as with him it would make me vomit......anyways, guess I will know in a couple of days


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Ugh Terri, that bites! I would be so annoyed by the additional co-pays. I'm glad you have a silver lining with possibility of riding soon :)

Galvan - I am so glad you got in to see a Dr quickly and you have a plan of action. Fx to you. Now go relax!

Fezzle- Fx that it's not AF coming. 

Taurus- ugh red meat here too. 

AFM- I am so annoyed today. I think the nausea and the hormones are in overdrive as well but yesterday morning I called the OB group. I was told they couldn't schedule me until they got my records. I called my RE and they sent the records within a couple of hours. No one called me today. I called this morning to verify they received the fax- nothing!
Plus, my job contract is up in November and the prospects have been very slim in the library world- lots of competition for few jobs. I figured worst case I would go back to school for a school library media/teaching cert and we can live off of federal school loans plus DH's income for a year ( not ideal, especially with a baby, but it's an option). I contacted my old grad program for info and keep getting shuffled off to different people! For a graduate program in INFO STUDIES you would think they would have more easily accessible information! Ugh!


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-I had to laugh about the information for the info. studies department. How true! hee hee. I hate when doctors offices don't get the information we need. I had my work nurse take my blood for the prolactin, and then the office never got the paperwork from her. I was SOO irritated with her. I hate our work nurse. Sorry things are so crazy, but hopefully they will get them tomorrow and you can make an appointment.

Taurus-Good morning! :haha: I have been going in for scans every other day, but I got excited today when the doctor initially said to come back tomorrow. When the nurse called, she talked to MY doctor and he said to come back Thursday. I have to listen to my doctor versus the rotating doctor, so Thursday it is. I guess if it works out for the best, I won't be mad, but still...the good news is that my estrogen is now around 1616 (they want it to keep rising), and my progesterone is still low, so all is fine with my body. 

Sorry you guys are gagging at the idea of red meat. I'm having that for dinner tomorrow night. I guess I better enjoy it!


----------



## Fezzle

Taurus- I'm still at the initial tests with the GP stage, so they haven't looked into anything like different length cycles. The big question has been if I'm ovulating or not! Now that it looks like I am, thanks to the Metformin I've been taking for the last few months, I'm guessing once I get referred to the fertility clinic they'll look at those sorts of things. This morning I was still spotting but no AF yet.

I was craving red meat yesterday and ended up getting us some juicy fillet steaks instead of the chicken we were supposed to have!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good morning ladies! Good night, Taurus. LOL

I have been 14 hours with no bleeding! :happydance: I went and did bloods this morning. I will get the results around 3pmCST. I am so nervous to see the HCG #, but can't wait at the same time. LOL They should be above 2000 now.


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck- Fx for you, Galvan!


----------



## kfs1

Fx today Galvan!

Bookworm - I hope everything gets sorted out with your appointment and with school!

Taurus - Good luck with your scan! I'm hoping that you're just going to have a vomit-free pregnancy. :happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Kfs, umm when are you going to test?? You chart is killing me. LOL I am like waiting every mornign to see if you are goign to post your BFP!


----------



## kfs1

GalvanBaby said:


> Kfs, umm when are you going to test?? You chart is killing me. LOL I am like waiting every mornign to see if you are goign to post your BFP!

Ugh - well, I tested yesterday and had a BFN so I'm trying to hold out a bit longer. If I wasn't on P, I would be feeling a LOT better about my temps. :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Even when I was on Progesterone, my temps were horrible. LOL Praying yesterday's BFN turns into a BFP by tomorrow!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

You gals are killing me with the red meat lol 
I'm planning my meals for the next 2 weeks and it's a lot of boring bland carbs, a veggie chili, as well as cheese and crackers. The nausea has been super super bad the past 2 days but no vomiting yet. 

Galvan- FX for the test results. Hooray for being blood free!

I have my OB appointment for Monday morning. DH is excited to go with me again- we're both going to go into work late. I also have a first round job interview on Thurs so it's an exciting week. Also, the OB is by the only sonic in the area so I can get a delicious cherry limeade to taunt the gals at work with afterwards.


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-Good luck today, cutie!

[email protected] Sonic. I do love a cherry limeade. I don't have any near me, but when I go on my moto. vacations, I usually stop and get one from somewhere. It's weird going to sonic on a bike. :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

My betas were only 534. They were 313 last Wednesday. I have read about vanishing twin syndrome, I am praying that is all this is. I go for an u/s tomorrow,a nd to my OB afterwards.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Galvan ~ thoughts are with you...

To the gals who are having "issues" with the red meat. I couldn't stomach even the thought of it let alone see it or eat it either. Poor DH loves steaks and he barely ever had it while I was pregnant! Yuck...

Book ~ I think the worst part is the nausea. Makes you feel crappy all around. 

Kfs ~ it's still early....fxd for you...

Taurus ~ I am on cd 16. And did ovulate cd 14. Just like my old cycle before mc. So that has me relieved. It wasn't quite a normal AF but...so many have said the first AF after d&c could be like mine was...so less worried now.


----------



## Wish4another1

Galvan - still HOH for you... this baby is just a slow riser...I am praying this is a sticky bean and tomorrow you get good news... :hugs:

ladies about red meat - with my first child I could not eat any type of meat for the entire pregnancy... bleh... :sick: my FX that you guys only have it for first tri!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Galvan- hoping the best for you!


----------



## Taurus8484

Good morning everyone!!!!!!!!

Fezzle &#8211; That&#8217;s great news that you are ovulating&#8230;..that&#8217;s a start. When do you start with the fertility clinic??

Galvan &#8211; I hope is it vanishing twin syndrome. I&#8217;m going to keep everything crossed for you. Your in my thoughts.

Kfs1 &#8211; Thanks&#8230;&#8230;.your chart still looks amazing by the way, progesterone or not

Book and Peachy &#8211; what the hell is cherry limeade and a sonic?????????????

Mommy &#8211; so your in the 2ww&#8230;&#8230;let us know how your going. I know with my miscarriages it felt good to start the next cycle after. It was like hitting the &#8220;reset&#8221; button when you ovulated when you should have. They say your more fertile after a miscarriage too, I conceived my son first cycle after my 3rd.

Wish &#8211; The whole &#8220;red meat&#8221; lasted until about 20 weeks with my son. Then I couldn&#8217;t get enough of it. Mind you the whole 1st Tri with him I could only eat cucumber, crackers, cheese and MacDonalds Cheeseburgers (yeah I know very unhealthly)&#8230;&#8230;.but these are only things I could keep down lol...........hhmmm looking at this there must have be something about food starting with C


Afm &#8211; 1 day to scan&#8230;&#8230;.Im excited, no scared, no excited, no scared, no excited&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;no scared&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..no excited


----------



## terripeachy

Morning Taurus! hee hee. This is going to crack me up for months...

A limeade is like lemonade (sugar, lemon, water), and then they put cherry flavoring in it. Sonic is just a fast food drive up window, type place. They don't have them everywhere, but they are gaining popularity around here. I can't recall if I have ever EATEN anything from there, but their drinks are yummy!


----------



## Taurus8484

Aaaahhhhh........so sonic is like a MacDonalds type of place.....and the cherry limade sounds pretty good at the moment even if its only 8:56am here.....

Have a good night and sleep well Peachy!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

It's only 7:30. hee hee. Not bedtime yet, although I won't be able to play tomorrow girls. I have to be at work at 4:30am, and actually ready to work. Then I'm leaving for my stupid ultrasound and bloodwork, and then I'm returning to work and WORKING until lunchtime. Hopefully I can leave by 1pm, but you never know with my job. That's my plan anyway... I'll need you to do the follie dance for me. I'm getting so tired of these shots...so tired.


----------



## Taurus8484

Best of luck with the ultrasound tomorrow Peachy xx

I know your tired of the shots.........think long term, long term, long term

7:30 at night hey...........so your on Wednesday and Im on Thursday lol


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Do you have Sprite soda there, Taurus? It's basically a lemon/lime soda with cherry flavoring.
Sonic is a McDonald's with an old fashioned "car hop" where you can park, order, and servers on roller skates bring it to you. The food is so-so but their drinks are amazing. They are primarily all over the Southern US but are gradually creeping North. My OB is about 90 minutes from work and that's my closest Sonic (35min from home) so I will definitely be the target of some jealousy hahaha!

Terri- I will do a seate folli dance for you. My boobs hurt too much to jiggle :happydance:

Galvan - Fx Fx it's vanishing twin.


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah we have Sprite but not Sonic. Sounds pretty good though the old fashioned roller skaters to bring it to you. Should start something like that here. People would go crazy over it.

I travelled for 6 weeks though Canada and USA and found the following:

- I had no idea what a sharpie was
- I had to ask for a Coke a Cola......not just Coke
- I couldnt find a chicken parmaginia anywhere and when I tried to explain it got looks of "WTF???"
- I couldnt find a lemon/lime and bitters
- I couldnt find a pie with sauce
- Spent about an hour asking people where a chemist was only to realise they had no idea what I was talking about and I should have been asking where the drugstore was
- You have starbucks everywhere.........like literally everywhere
- You dont have thousand island dressing at subway
- When you get a slice of pizza over there, you get the size of a whole one!!!
- People really do think we throw another shrimp on the barbie
- Squirrels are much smaller than I thought and super fast
- Our accent when you get home after been surrounded by Americans and Canadians for weeks sounds so funny....


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Now THAT is hilarious! My friend Skip grew up in Melbourne until he was 10 and was always disappointed in our cadbury chocolate and lack of vegemite 


I could have sworn the Subways here has thousand island dressing. I'm not fond of it so I don't know for certain.
I work in the most Italian per capita state in the country. No shortage of chicken parm here.
I do know what a chemist is but I'm a complete anglophile.
My closest Starbucks is a half an hour away. We have Dunkin Donuts everywhere in New England instead. 
what sort of pie with sauce? I have never had one but it sounds like something I might want to introduce here heehee
yep, pizza slices are massive, especially New York style ones
what's a lemon/lime with bitters? You can get bitters easily here but I don't drink them much. 
how big were you expecting squirrels to be? lol they are my elderly beagle's mortal enemy.
I don't know anyone that orders Coca Cola here. But when I lived in Florida, when you ordered Coke they ask "what kind?" As in Pepsi Coke, Dr Pepper Coke, Coke Coke.


----------



## Taurus8484

double post


----------



## Taurus8484

OMG...........I forgot the chocolate. I had a crunchie bar and I was like..........what is this!!!!!! Definately taste better here.

They may have it now, but they didnt when I was here. About 8 years ago now.......I cant have subway without it

Wish I knew that about the chicken parm...........I battled everywhere to find one

A mince meat pie........steamy hot with tomato sauce or ketchup as you call it I think..........mmmmm might get me one for lunch

Squirrels - you know I didnt know what I was expected. Bigger I think and certainly not as fast.

Lemon/Lime and BItters is basically Sprite, little bit of Lime Cordial and little bit of Bitters (which is a taster you put into a drink)..........yum very refreshing especially on a hot day.


----------



## Taurus8484

What really threw me though was that we both are English speaking countries primarily but when I talked to someone from down South........I had no frickin idea what they were saying......they couldnt understand me and I couldnt understand them

But boy.........I had a fantastic time over there


----------



## MommytoLBG

I am cracking up!! Thank you Taurus and book! :rofl:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hahaha....your welcome Mommy.......where are you from?? Doesnt say in your thing on the side.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Ok so I am stressing. Stressing means research, research, research.
My Eosinophil count was 6, and should be 0. I have read on multiple sites that this fights against abnormal or unknown human cells and can cause early miscarriage. I wonder if this is the problem? A girl was prescribed prednisone to lower it, so could I just maybe stop this MC?

Anyone heard of this?


----------



## Taurus8484

No I havent heard of it before sorry Galvan. Definately bring it up tomorrow though.


----------



## MommytoLBG

I am from PA. Several Starbucks in our area but I am closer to Dunkin. Been to Sonic but none are close enough to eat there often. Plus I have Celiac so Sonic is not friendly to me...a heavy Italian population here as well so chicken parm is everywhere! I use sharpies for marking everything! What else? Hmmm...I know just moving 2 hours from where I grew up was culture shock. And that was within the same state! O:)


----------



## Taurus8484

PA stands for?????.....Pennsylvania???? I know Book is CT but I dont know what that is either. Peachy is Maryland which I think is near Washington on the East Coast.....but cant say for sure.

Okay.......so to clarify chicken parm is a chicken schnitzel with a tomato sauce like sauce on top and then you put cheese on it and melt the cheese under a grill......does that sound like your chicken parm??

And what is Dunkin???

Nikki........where are you......Im pretty sure your the only Aussie chick on here with me.........


----------



## Nikki1979

Arghhh - wrote a long post but stupid IE crashed!! 

Galvan - no idea what that is but ttc and pregnancy throws us a curveball every single time. If its not one thing its another..I get so frustrated sometimes. I hope everything goes as planned in your next appointment. 

Taurus - woohoo one more day and you get to see your little one. Its understandable to be excited and scared at the same time. Wishing you lots and lots of luck. 

Bookwrmgal - good to see that you have graduated to OB and that the cramping has stopped. 

Terri - I know it all seems like a pain right now but the end result is soo beautiful. Its like women who go through a bad labour..at the end they forget everything once they have their little one in their arms. Good luck and I hope your body responds the way it should. 

AFM - still haven't ovulated. Hopefully it will be soon. I think ovulation is delayed either by my weightloss or my thyroid medication. My TSH is normal but my free t4s seem to be higher ( which kinda makes me hyper). I don't know whats happening with my body. I also have a blood clotting disorder and am seeing my haematologist to get my latest results and find out what is going to happen from next cycle. 
Re: comparisons of countries - my hubby says he prefers kfc and mc chicken sandwiches from Canada. I don't find any difference but he did eat a lot of that when he was high school.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Galvan ~ sorry never heard that before either. Definitely worth looking into if it can prevent mc. 

Taurus ~ yes Pennsylvania. CT is Connecticut so book is there. Which is next to NY. Then you have me in Pa which is next to/below NY. And Maryland is below Pa. We are all east coast gals and sorta neighbors lol. We do several weekenders in Maryland a year. Now you have a brief geography lesson of a very small part of the US lol. 

And that's pretty much what our chick parm is. It's yummy! Dunkin is Dunkin Donuts. Big coffee chain. Good coffee. Coffee, donuts, sandwiches, muffins...


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi Nikki ~ I was responding when you posted so missed your post. :dohh:


----------



## Taurus8484

Glad to clear all that up Mummy........thanks and Im very upset now that there is chicken parm but I couldnt find it lol.........mmmmm donuts

Nikki - Do you track ovulation, use opks??? Sorry I cant remember if you were seeing a GP or a fertility specialist??


----------



## Nikki1979

After my second loss, my GP referred me to a fertility/recurrent miscarriages specialist. He did some blood tests and only issues were thyroid and low protein c ( blood clotting disorder) and everything else was normal. He said that they don't do thorough investigations unless you have had 3 miscarriages. He basically said that if I did IVF, it will cost me a lot as I am not medically infertile ( Ovulating, got pregnant 3 times and have a child). 
Hubby and I want to try all natural methods first like supplements/accupuncture before thinking about IVF. I think I want to try clomid for a few months to see if it works as I have seen women with unexplained infertility conceiving on it. I am 35 so still have a few years left in me.


----------



## Taurus8484

Fair enough. I see you only lost one in April. Were you far along???


----------



## kfs1

Another biiiiiiif fat negative this morning. It's looking like my temps are purely P-driven. Beta tomorrow but I'd say I'm out. :(


----------



## Fezzle

Arrrgh- still holding out hope for you! 

I'm still testing tomorrow. My spotting only turned out to be a few wipes on Tues night/Wed morning and I haven't had even a tinge since then, so it looks like it was a false alarm. But, I finally talked to the Dr who looked at my Day 21 results and he said it was a 'follicular phase' result so showed that I hadn't ovulated yet! So many it's just an anovulatory cycle. But, he also said that it might have been done at the wrong time since it's supposed to be done 7 days before my period and I haven't had it yet. I think if I did ovulate it was CD17 or 18, so maybe my P was still too low on CD21.


----------



## terripeachy

Kfs1-I'm still not giving up on you yet. Your temps are too good. 

Fezzle-what?! Follicular phase levels? You have got to be kidding. Hopefully they can test you again and you'll have LP results. How frustrating. 

Good convo to read this morning girls. Taurus-your experiences were funny. The sharpie made me laugh. I use them every day at work. It's a staple in my pencil/pen can. 

Book-I forgot about he carbonation in a limeade. Yum. Hee hee. I get happy just thinking about them, but sad because I won't have one anytime soon. 

Mommy2-do you come down here for the beach? I'm right outside of Baltimore. 

I'm at the office for another ultrasound. I did my Ganirelix shot in the bathroom at work since I was there at 4:15. Ugh. The good news is that my day is going to go by quickly. Hope my follies are awake now. Hee hee.


----------



## Fezzle

It's probably too late now for this cycle- if I did ovulate when I think I did, the peak would have been over the weekend. All I can do now is wait to test or for AF! I'm hoping once I get my referral they'll be a bit better about timing of the Day 21 test. But, having it on my record will still show that I have a 'problem' at least. I think they'll try Clomid at first. I've read somewhere that it's the first step on the NHS for a few months, even before a HSG, but it probably depends on the clinic.


----------



## terripeachy

Trigger tonight ladies!! There was kind of mix up between my insurance/prescriptions yesterday and they were saying that I was over the limit. I thought I had it worked out, but I never received an email saying that my stuff has shipped. So, now that I am triggering tonight, I don't need any of that stuff if it is on its way. We'll see what happens today. I'm so glad my shots are over except the big one tonight. Oh, and get this, hubs got Ravens football tickets for the first preseason game, and there is no way he's doing my trigger after being out and drinking and such. After all that practice, and now I'm on my own for the big one. I hope I can do it. I have a huge SHARPIE circle on my butt where the needle goes. :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

Happy Trigger Day!


----------



## kfs1

Galvan - I don't know anything about Eosinophil or vanishing twin syndrome but I'm praying that you get some news at your appointment today! Biiiiiig :hugs:. 

Taurus - Good luck at your appointment today!! New Yorker here. We have both Starbucks & Dunkin Donuts and DEFINITELY have Chicken Parm and "Coke". :)

Fezzle - Ugh. So frustrating that your test might have been at the wrong time!!! Man - I hope you get some better answers soon once you're able to get your referral.

Terri - Once again, soooooooooooooooooo excited for you! Stick that needle in your butt lady! :)


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Galvan-:hugs: I really hope you get some answers!

Kfs- still holding out hope

Terri- yay for trigger day!!!

Afm-not a good day. Woke up with period-like cramps and some brown cm. got stung by a wasp leaving my front door. Issues swallowing now and cramps got stronger. Was told to take Benadryl and rest. If it doesn't get better in a few hours to call ob. Going to see my gp tonight for a blood pressure check anyhow. So I am home trying to rest but stressing because I don't get paid for not going to work


----------



## kfs1

Bookworm - I'm so sorry that you're cramping and that you got stung! You poor thing. The benadryl should help you to relax. Try not to stress about $ - your health is more important. :hugs:


----------



## MommytoLBG

Galvan ~ fxd for you today! 

Taurus ~ Its Friday for you!!! Looking forward to hear all about it! 

kfs ~ ugh...still early tho??

Book ~ this is a rough day for you...please rest, your health (and baby's) is more important. :hugs:

Terri ~ Thoughts are with you! And no not usually for the beach, but we do Baltimore/Inner Harbor several times a year. We love it! Its only about a 2 1/2 drive for us.


----------



## terripeachy

Mommy2-Oh cool. I'm glad you like the harbor. It is beautiful. hee hee. I'll leave it at that. :)

Book-Yeah, just relax and don't stress about your spotting or the $$. All babies need is love, and that's 100% free (well, maybe a diaper and a onesie, but you get my drift). And tell your DH to go get that wasp's nest away from your door!

Taurus-Hope your appointment goes well today. Can't wait for the update!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have a tumor that is causing the HCG. I am waiting on the blood test. I am so scared!!!


----------



## Fezzle

What? Oh no- that doesn't sound good! Good luck!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Oh Galvan...I have no idea what that really means, but doesn't sound good. Keep us posted. Thoughts with you.


----------



## Wish4another1

Galvan - I will be praying its benign and they can remove it with no issues!!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Galvan :hugs: what does that mean for you?

Taurus- happy scan day!!


----------



## terripeachy

A tumor?? How do you know? Now I'm really scared for you too..Please check in when you can. Big :hugs: that everything is going to be ok.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi ladies. ...

Forgive me if I forget someone. Im on my phone and once I start writing I cant go back to read so have to go by memory and mine isnt great. 

Kfs - that is the pits. Your chart looks too good not to be bfp.

Fezzle - follicular phase. Did he give you a number? Gotta take the good out of it. If your not ovulating then its quite an easy fix. 

Book - relax......cramps are normal so is spotting. Cant remember, when is your next appointment? 

Peachy - oooooohhhhhh.......how exciting. Pop out eggs all of you. 

Galvan - tumor? How do you know? What did Doc say? Please came back and give us more information. We are all worried about you?

Hi anyone missed.

Afm - scan day.....7 hours to go....eeeekkkkk


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Back from my GP. He said that my BP is improved and my reaction to the sting seems to be controlled with the benadryl but to avoids wasps in the future. Waiting on the landlord to deal with the wasp nest in the meantime.

Galvan, please check in when you get a minute. Worried about you, my friend.


----------



## kfs1

Thinking of you Galvan. Hugs.


----------



## Nikki1979

Galvan - Oh no!! How do they know its a tumor? I am so sorry :hugs. Thinking of you. 

Taurus - Good luck with your scan today.


----------



## GalvanBaby

They said it is a solid mass which is a tumor, but the TTC researcher in me has started researching. I found that it is more than likely a germ cell mass which is usually benign, btu responds well to treatment if malignant. Plus, they did the ovarian cancer blood test on me, it was high, but it should never be done as a diagnostic tool in pre-menopausal women. I have passed through my freaking out stage, and now have faith in God and that he will make sure this is benign, and if malignant curable. I will be going to a clinic in Texas next wek,so keep me in your prayers.


----------



## Taurus8484

So they found this on an ultrasound??? Hate to ask this question but are they saying your not pregnant but the tumor causing the hcg and stopping af???


----------



## Taurus8484

I'm off to the moment of truth......very nervous now


----------



## Taurus8484

Well looks like im lucky this time with the vomiting. 

Measured on track with a nice strong 161bpm heartbeat.

Yay!!!!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Yaay congrats Taurus :happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

Taurus- yay!

He said my number was under 5. I have a face to face appointment this morning with my GP who is doing the referral, so I'll know more about what's going on then. I agree that if the only issue is lack of ovulation, it's not bad since it explains why we haven't had any luck so far and can be fixed. 

Galvan- my thoughts are with you! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-I had the same question as Taurus...I hope you're doing ok today. Huge :hugs:

Taurus-Great news on the scan today and the heartbeat is so strong! That's wonderful news.

Fezzle-Thank goodness your appointment is today. We need to get to the bottom of this, so we can get you pregnnat! hee hee. <3


----------



## Fezzle

The referral is underway! Hopefully- my OH's GP needs to fill out the same referral form for him with his info and submit that as well. And, the requirement for the referral is 2 years of trying unless there's a medical issue in which case you can do it at a year. My GP's put down that I've had 4 progesterone Day 21 tests under 5 (negative for ovulation), but said it's up to them if that will be enough justification for needing help. So Fx, we get the referral soon! She said once the referral went though, it should only take a few weeks to get an appointment. 

I've attached the checklist our GPs need to fill out so you can see the requirements. Then there's another page that has all the test results too. So 1a is the issue- we have to show evidence that there's a medical issue.
 



Attached Files:







Bristol-and-North-Somerset-Criteria-Tick-List-August-2010.pdf
File size: 101.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MommytoLBG

Taurus ~ congrats!! so happy for you-and baby!!! 

Fezzle ~ FXd for a fast referral!!! 

Galvan ~ prayers are with you...:hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Fezzle - Hoooray for progress! Did he say how long it usually takes for the referral to go through?

Taurus - Fantastic news! Congratulations! :happydance:

Terri - Hope that shot in the butt wasn't too bad. Come out little eggs, come out!

Galvan - Even more hugs coming your way. :hugs:

Beta done this morning. I'm mentally ready for a negative, although I'm sure it will sting just a bit even so. I will make an appt for next steps as soon as I hear. I'm ready for IVF girls.


----------



## Fezzle

OH's appointment for his GP to do his part of the referral is Friday next week, so hopefully my paperwork will be in already and then his GP won't take too long getting his in. I'm not sure if the fertility clinic contacts us, or if we need to then contact them to make an appointment (assuming it's all approved), but I'll get OH to ask his GP next week.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Fezzle - I'm glad you have the referral process underway. FX that you get in quickly!

Galvan - how are you feeling? :hugs:

Taurus - YAY for being on track! :happydance:

AFM - back at work today. Still itchy and fuzzy around the edges from the benadryl and the sting still hurts! Have my 1st OB appointment on Monday morning.


----------



## Rainshiny

That's awesome Taurus! 
GL on retrieval day Terri!
Glad you are better after that sting book- GL with interview- you'll kick some A&$.
GL with your next phase Nikki and mommy and fezzle and wish. 
Galvan honey thinking of you and praying you are ok and are strong!
In dc, we have everything but sonic, but we pass one on the way to the beach in Delaware. We are going to the outer banks in a few weeks- bring on the waves! Bodyboarding. We have one more form to do this weekend then we can hit submit for the next social worker visit. Yay (sounds convincing, right?) We will wait a long time but like the shots it will be so worth it when we get our child.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have a very small 17 mm tumor on my right ovary that the oncologist believes is benign. I go for a CATscan this afternoon. I feel better now, not so scared. Still worried though.


----------



## GalvanBaby

It is called a teratoma tumor which is a germ cell complex solid cyst. Most of the time they are benign.


----------



## Rainshiny

GalvanBaby said:


> It is called a teratoma tumor which is a germ cell complex solid cyst. Most of the time they are benign.

That sounds not as bad as it sounded at first!! Is the little bean ok??? Thinking about you...


----------



## kfs1

I'm officially out. Negative beta.


----------



## GalvanBaby

The tumor is what is causing the HCG in my blood. The only sad thing is that they will have to remove my right ovary, so our only option is IVF afterwards, but I have read that fertility drugs can cause ovarian tumors, so I don't think we will do any more treatments. OH's cousin's wife offered to be a surrogate with her eggs, just do insemination. That is something we might consider next year after we are pass this.

I have a CAT scan in 30 minutes, I am so worried of the possibility there is something more that was not seen on the u/s.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Rain - your trip to the Outer Banks sounds amazing! 

Kfs - So sorry about the negative beta but there's still hope until AF arrives!

Galvan- big big :hugs: please let us know about the scan results. Thinking healing thoughts for you!

Afm - super hormonal today so every little thing seems to be making me weepy and depressed. The no DTD in over 3 weeks doesn't help either. OH and I are heading to a friend's house tomorrow to eat pizza and watch the last 2 Harry Potter movies and I know I will be a blubbery mess afterwards. I am assuming this is another fun part of the first tri lol. It's like PMS emotions in overdrive.


----------



## Rainshiny

Oh Galvan sweetie I'm so sorry. You must be going through so many emotions right now. Now the most important thing is for you to focus on yourself and your health. It's wonderful that you have a lot of close family to support you- and a generous offer from your cousin as well! There are options out there. I hope you heal fast! Big hugs...


----------



## MommytoLBG

Galvan ~ so sorry. I can't imagine what you are going thru. Lots of hugs for you. :hugs:

Rain ~ love the outer banks! Enjoy your vaca!

kfs ~ I'm with book...don't give up. It's still a little early. My bfp was negative until I was late. And then it was still light. Took a few days to get a strong +. 

Book ~ first tri hormones are lovely. Crying one minute, happy the next crying again. Then agitated lol. Vicious emotional cycle. 

Terri ~ thinking about you and how today faired. 

Fezzes ~ hoping for quick turnaround for you and OH. 

Good morning Taurus!


----------



## Rainshiny

Kfs- so sorry, and the temps looked so good! Infuriating sometimes, those charts. Does that mean, if I recall, that you are considering moving on to ivf/icsi? It's a big step but a well worn path as you can see on the boards. Best of luck with whatever your next step is.
Book, I pretty much bawl at commercials regularly, so it's hard to imagine what would happen if the waterworks were turned up.


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-So sorry. Hopefully you can get it removed and move forward, however you wish to proceed. What a kick in the pants, though. Please let us know how the scan turned out. We're all praying for the best possible outcome. 

I've had my last sip of water for the night and I'll report back in about 12 hours!


----------



## somedayisnow

Galvan, I'm sorry to hear about your tumor but I'm so happy that it's benign. I just found out that sometimes teratomas and dermoids (my doctor called what I have a dermoid cyst) are often used interchangeably to describe the same thing. Now I'm even more nervous that during my upcoming surgery the doctor may have to remove my ovary. Ugh! I'm wishing you all the best. :hugs:

Can someone interpret my new test results?

FSH: 6.7 (this is good, right?)
Estradiol: 54 (I'm worried that this is too high and thus gives a false read of the FSH)

Test result from a month ago:
AMH - .65 (poor and means I have DOR)


----------



## terripeachy

Someday- I don't have my paperwork with me to interpret your results so I'm of no help. What did the doctor say when he gave them to you?

I had a successful egg retrieval. The doc was able to get 14 eggs! Tomorrow they will call with the results on how many fertilize and then we wait for three days and/or five days. I feel a little achy, but nothing super bad. Of course, it's only been 6 hours. Hee hee


----------



## somedayisnow

terripeachy, lucky #14 :happydance: That's awesome. You're one step closer to getting your :baby:

afm, I haven't spoken with my doctor yet but I have an appointment on Thursday. I'm with Kaiser so results are posted online as soon as they're available. They also try to include an explanation of the results but some of the explanations are either poorly done or I'm just too much of a moron to understand them. :haha: I think what I'm looking for and have to wait to hear from my doctor is what all the results mean in relation to one another.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Someday, it is the same thing. They are so scary though. 

Terri, great news!! Fx for great grade embies!!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Terri ~ that's wonderful!! Fxd crossed.

Someday ~ I have no clue what any of that means...wishing you the best on your surgery.


----------



## moni77

Wow so many ups and downs while I was away and trying to catch up with you all! 

So sorry Galvin - major hugs to you!

AFM - Been doing the IVF shots since last week - scans are showing 6-7 follies on the left and 3 on the right. Next scan on wed with estimated retrieval this weekend.


----------



## isolabella

Hey I'm back on the forums after a long break, we've been NTNP for about 6 months now and it was a case of it happens it happens but now there's a strong possibility I really want that BFP!! Had some light bleeding 8 dpo and now 4 days late with AF but still getting BFNs. It's doing my head it so much and I'm scared to test again!! X


----------



## Taurus8484

Good Morning Ladies:thumbup:

I havent been on for a few days. Ive had a sick little boy with gastro so been cleaning up power vomits and power poosseems to be better today luckily :wacko:

Hi Nikki, Mommy, Rainshiny.......hope your well :hi::hi:

Fezzle  How did the appointment with your GP go??? Have you heard from the fertility clinic yet??

Kfs  sorry to see temp drop. Did you make your appointment??

Book  How you feeling??

Galvan  been thinking of you. Where you at with the treatment now??

Peachy  14 eggs..you gotta be happy with that. How many did they fertilize and when do you get to transfer??? How exciting!!!! :happydance:

Someday  how did your appointment go??

Moni  Your in that stage also like Peachygrow follies growgive you baby dust too :dust::dust:

Welcome isolabellasounds promising.:test::test::test:

Afm  well apart from cleaning up poo and vomit, its been a normal every other kinda weekend. Nausea has ramped up a little but nothing I cant handle. Im actually enjoying this pregnancy unlike with my son.


----------



## terripeachy

Hey Taurus-I'm glad you are ok. With the silence I was getting worried about everyone. So I had 9 mature and six fertilized. Today they called and said tomorrow will be my transfer. I plan on sticking close to the couch for the next couple days. We just went grocery shopping and to the library for movies/books. I'm ready to be PUPO. Hee hee. 

I do have to run in to work tomorrow morning to get my computer and drop off some paperwork. My transfer is at 1p. Yeah!


----------



## Taurus8484

So does that mean you have 15 in total??? or only 6 ready to be used....forgive me, I know nothing about IVF....

How exciting!!!!!!!! You excited???


----------



## terripeachy

Good morning!! I had 14 eggs initially. Out of those, nine were ready for fertilization. Of those 9, only six actually fertilized. So I have six ready to go. By tomorrow it may be a different story but let's hope for six. Out of those six, I think they will put 4 back in with hopes of getting one good one. With my age the risk of multiples is very low, but I won't be upset if it happens. 

I was freaking out this morning, but now that I'm all set up at the house, I'm feeling more relaxed. Hubs said he wanted to go to work in the morning and I told him he was stupid and as long as he gets here with PLENTY of time to get to the doctors office, he can go. He thinks his job is so important. Like I one can go on without him. Uh, really? Please. Hee hee. I'm happily taking off for four days and don't care one iota. Well I care one iota but that's he extent of it. :haha:


----------



## Taurus8484

hahahaha..............glad to hear your all set up and ready to go. Hubby's dont get it........they never do!!!

4 put it..........you could end up with quads!!!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hi gals!

Terri- sooo exciting! Get some rest and be ready to incubate! :happydance:

Galvan- how are you feeling? have started treatment yet?

Moni- so excited for you! Almost time for retrieval! 

Isolabella- Welcome! It sounds super duper promising so don't be afraid to keep testing!

Taurus- poor little man. I hope he's feeling better and I'm so glad you are enjoying the pregnancy. Any new food aversions for you? Hubs kissed me after eating a peanut butter m&m and I got the closest to puking I have been so far.

AFM - first visit with OB today. I really like the group. Heard the HB today and the little one doubled in size in a week! Super nauseated all weekend. I sent my Father an email telling him today. I have have had no contact with them since January and let's just say he chose to respond my berating me for the same stupid thing we fell out over months ago. My whole life, it's always been all about them. I tell them I'm getting divorced- they are more concerned that it was embarrassing my grandmother knew first, etc... and then come to find out they told my brother and sister and even though I told them specifically this was not known information because it is still too early!


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - how exciting!! 6 is a good number. How many are you going to transfer? 2? 

Taurus - glad that this pregnancy is much better than the first. Maybe you are having a girl this time around. Do you have a preference? 

Bookwrmgal - congrats on hearing the hearbeat again. I am so sorry about your dad. I had a recent falling out with my sister and the worst thing is that I don't know what I did. She stopped calling me and whenever I call she says she is busy. 

Isobella - your symptoms sound promising. Some women just get late BFPs. Fxed for you.


----------



## Taurus8484

Book - no, no new food aversions. I did discover a major aversion to toddler vomit though. I had a little vomit myself cleaning one particular large vomit up. And I cooked him home made fish fingers last night as I know they are his favourite and he hadnt eaten in 2 days and Im glad I did as he ate most of them, but the smell whilst cooking them............turned very green around the gills :sick::sick:

Wonderful news you have too.......yay!!!!...about bubba I mean, not your father

Nikki - half half. Half of me would love a little girl, the other half would love a brother for Jaxon to have the sort of relationship only brothers have.......but at my age I would love a happy healthy baby


----------



## GalvanBaby

I just got the results from the CT scan today.The tumor is 2cm and classified 1A meaning it is localized only so great! I have 3 choices take out the one ovary, take out both ovaries, or take it all out. If I take out the one ovary, I have 20% chance that the tumor will reappear on my left ovary, so I will have to have an u/s every 6 months. I don't know what to do, if I take out both can I still get pregnant with IVF?


----------



## Nikki1979

Galvan - I guess you will be able to using donor eggs. I am so sorry you are going through this :hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

Taurus - same with me..IF I get pregnant, all I want is a healthy baby.


----------



## Rainshiny

Galvan--good to hear an update from you! I think if you take out both ovaries you will not be able to produce any eggs for IVF. I'd leave one and get the ultrasounds, if you're doing IVF you'll be going in for them anyway!

Taurus--sorry your son was sick, ew! Glad he's feeling better. You too.

Book--nice growth on your bean! An yay for OB appt.! It sucks for people to fault people for nothing. At some point, what can you do? It happened with my sister, and eventually, it turned out her husband was abusing her, and she got out, thank god. After some time, you try again, and hope that they come around. (You meant you'd told him about divorce years ago right? I was worried for a second!)

Moni--nice folly development! G/L for the retrieval!

Isobel--FX for you...

Nikki and Fez--hey there!

kfs--We haven't heard from you...I hope you are doing ok!:hugs:

Terri--whooop whooop! So exciting!! Are you sure you want quads?? Just saying...If you have a couple high quality ones, 3 might be enough, then you can do the rest next time! lol:shrug:

I'm one phone call away from turning in adoption paperwork for the home study...on a different path than everyone, but still going for the :baby:!! Next we start to put together our pictures and letter to birth mother I think. Then we decide what (if any) types of prenatal drug exposures we are ok with--wild right?? :wacko: I feel like with having a child whatever way, you sort of just decide what cliff to jump off of first.


----------



## Taurus8484

Galvan - I agree with Rain.....if you do IVF you will be getting ultrasounds on regular occasions and Im sure if they know your history they will keep an eye on it. But ultimately it is your decision and you need to make one that you and your partner are happy with. I would think you would need at least 1 ovary for IVF.

Rain - I think you are doing a wonderful thing and I really hope you get a little bubba soon. I really do believe its not DNA that makes a parent, but the parent themselves. You can be a mother and not be a mother. Hope that makes sense. Did you not chose to go down IVF??? I see you did a few IUI's.


----------



## GalvanBaby

We have 2 volunteers for eggs, so that is not an issue. We had already planned IVF with donor eggs next year. I am just not sure if I am ready for menopause yet.


----------



## kfs1

Taurus - Ugh. So sorry that your son was sick. Glad to hear he's feeling better.

Welcome Isobella!

Moni - Grow, grow, grow follies! :)

Bookworm - Great news about that strong heartbeat!! So sorry that your family didn't react positively to your news. I still think it's good that you told them because it sounds like they would find a way to negatively use that against you if hadn't. Anyway, focus on the positive in your life. No room for that nonsense!

Galvan - I'm so sorry that you're having to go through this. Even if you move forward with donor eggs using IVF, as Rainshiny said, they'll be closely monitoring you for sure so you'd probably be OK with leaving one ovary if you're not ready for menopause. I would talk to your RE about it for sure. :hugs:

Rainshiny - Congratulations on moving forward with the adoption process! You're going to make some little baby a very happy one someday for sure. :)

AF arrived last night. Feeling much better after relaxing over the weekend. Not quite sure what I'm doing this month as I believe my RE might be on vacation??? so I may have to do another round of IUI before moving on to IVF since I haven't had an in-depth conversation with her about the process. Waiting to hear back from the nurse today.

In another news, my DH may have torn his meniscus over the weekend trying to attempt the golf swing from Happy Gilmore of all things. :dohh: We have to wait until his MRI on Friday to be sure though. We were planning to move forward with surgery for his varicocele but I guess that will have to be on hold now.


----------



## terripeachy

At my age, the risk of multiples is very low, so I'm not worried at all about triplets or quads. If I have twins, fine, but I'm like the others-one healthy baby will do. :)

Galvan-I have to agree with the others-keep the other ovary and get the scans every six months. And..if you are all set for donor eggs, you'll be good to go, regardless. Don't overdo the surgery if you don't have to.

Rain-Awesome news...Can you PM me the agency you are working with? I want to talk more about adoption with you.

Bookwrmgal-I remember the issues you had with your dad, and I'm sorry. He really know how to make someone feel miserable. Do you still have to talk to him? If I were you, I would just stop. He never has anything good to say, and he's not helping anyone or anybody with his attitude. Sometimes you just have to let things/people go. But..of course, I know it's hard.

Big update girls-the doctor called me AT WORK (I came in temporarily) and said that everything looks GREAT so they are going to do the transfer on Thursday. Can we say 'emotional rollercoaster?' *sigh* I'm still only working half a day today though. hee hee.


----------



## isolabella

:bfn::bfn:Thanks for all your encouragement but another BFN today!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Thanks gals! The problem is primarily with my very emotionally abusive Mother with whom I have never gotten along with - she has always been ashamed of me for not being the bourgeois ideal daughter that my very spoiled sister is. My father, for some bizarre reason, blindly defends her despite knowing how wrong she is. The whole thing is involving my wedding blog and that I posted how sad I was that I would be wedding dress shopping on my own because the people who would go live too far away and that my family hasn't taken any interest in my wedding planning. She was embarrassed because her friends asked her about it and anything that shatters the illusion that we are the perfect bourgeois family is the worst sin imaginable. 
Still. I did the honorable thing by telling them before I announced it to the world. I just wish they didn't decide to tell my brother and sister knowing that I didn't want the info to be out until my 2nd trimester. That and I wish I got a better reaction because certainly the celebration of Princess Kate being pregnant would be nothing compared to my Mother's trumpet blaring if my sister announced her pregnancy. 

Rain- I'm so happy you are so close to bringing a baby home. I love how this thread has evolved into us sharing different stages and paths we are on to expand our families. :flower:

Galvan - I agree about keeping one ovary. 

Terri- Less than 2 days! This is so exciting! But I thought risk of multiples increase as we get older. Or is that an old wives' tale?

Isolabella - sorry about the BFN

Kfs - sorry about AF. and about hubby's injury. I hope he doesn't need surgery to repair it


----------



## GalvanBaby

After researching surgical menopause, I have decided that it is definitely not for me! They say it is way worse than natural. I will only have 1 ovary removed and monitor the other one.

Terri, so close!! Another TTC buddy just had her ET done last Thursday. Can't wait to see your BFP in a few days! You are about to be PUPO!!

KFS and Isolabella, sorry about AF. KFS, praying for a quick easy recovery for your OH.

Rainy, that is super exciting!! You will have a baby very soon!


----------



## Taurus8484

Yay Peachy........only 2 days to transfer.......then symptom watching starts

isola - sorry about BFN...........onto next cycle

Hi kfs1 and Book

Galvan - good decision I think


----------



## Rainshiny

Kfs- big hugs and I hope your husband heals fast and your RE gets back soon. Everyone is on vacay here too.
Isola- sorry for BfN &#128554;

Terry- if they are going to 5 day blasts, they are even more strong and more likely to implant- I'm gonna start calling you quadomom, lol. 

Galvan- good plan- u r so strong, it's inspiring.

Book- sorry they are such a pain- set your boundaries where u want and stick with it and try not to worry about what you can't control...easier said I know.

It is at least a year wait for a healthy infant... But we are gonna enjoy life in the meantime. Taurus- we didn't want to gamble our limited funds on ivf- none of it is covered by insurance.


----------



## terripeachy

Rainshiny-Whoa there...they are only implanting 3-5 day blasts. hee hee. No special names here. And yes, it does take a while for a healthy infant (you don't want a toddler? Babies have a lot going on. HA!!HA!!), but maybe one of the mothers will see something she likes about you and your gf/wife/other (I forget what you have), and choose you! Remain positive, and enjoy your baby free time while you can!

Bookwrmgal-I think that is an old wives' tale regarding multiples, but just think about it. Older moms get special help like IUIs, which is more likely to cause multiples, so maybe that's where the wives' tales come from. As far as IVF, the research has been done as far as how many embryos to place based on your age, so I think there is a less likely chance for multiples with IVF. I have read that elsewhere too. Hope you're feeling better today.

Galvan-I think you made the right decision. I hope all goes as planned with the surgery and you have a speedy recovery!

Iso-Sorry for the BFN. They are pretty terrible.


----------



## kfs1

Galvan - I'm so happy that you've come to a decision that you're comfortable with. You're amazing and I hope your recovery goes smoothly.

Taurus - How are you feeling?

Rainshiny - At least a year wait, huh? Well, it will definitely be worth the wait and in the meantime, as you said, you can just relax and enjoy life! No worrying about temping, charting, fertility meds, blek. :)

Terri - One day closer! What time's your appointment tomorrow?

Had my ultrasound/bloods this morning. My Dr. is actually away so I'm thinking we'll most likely just do one more round of IUI since I haven't even spoken to her in detail about IVF yet. Plus, I have enough going on with my DHs knee.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Terri- well that's good that it's an old wives tale lol. Will be thinking of you tomorrow!

Kfs- you definitely have enough on your plate this month!

Galvan- I am glad you came to a decision you are comfortable with.

Rain- the year will fly by! 

AFm- it is raining buckets here. So much flooding and I had to walk through a puddle in the parking lot so my feet are soaked for the next 10 hours until I can change them . I am already super hormonal and cross today so I think DH is afraid to see me tonight lol


----------



## moni77

Book - sorry about the wet shoes - I wore flipflops this morning (and brought my reg shoes) just in case it was that bad.

Galvan - glad you have made a decision. Good luck and hopefully you will have a speedy recovery!


AFM - scan today showed - the 3 on the right are all between 14-15mm. The left side has 1 at about 17.5 (I am thinking that is the cyst that has plagued me for the last 6 months on that side) then 5 more at the 14-15mm mark and she said there were a couple of smaller ones that could catch up depending on when we go... Doc is in the NYC office on Wednesdays so he will call me later with the new plan. My guess is that Friday is definitely out and as long as he thinks the big one is just a cyst we can prob push it to Sunday or Monday depending on my hormone levels. The PA believes I will definitely need at least one more day of the meds based on what she saw.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thank you so much ladies!
Rainy, I don't feel strong, I feel like I am falling apart inside. I have moments where I feel like they will find more problems once they get inside, and will have to take everything out. I am not prepared for that. Then, I get scared that they are wrong and it is massive and advanced. Then, I feel confident. I keep going back and forth! I am so scared, and need to hurry up and get it removed.


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-do you have a surgery date scheduled yet?

Bookwrmgal/Moni-sorry. I should have told you the rain was coming! I got to work before it got bad and home when it was really bad. I sat in my car for 15 minutes hoping for a break but it never came. Hee hee. Sorry you are drenched. 

Kfs1-my appointment is for 12:45 tomorrow. So, I think I told you that I'm cleaning today and I found this small blue leaf filled with seeds (somehow) that I got from my college a few months back. It says to soak it in water for a day and then plant under a thin layer of soil and the seedlings should appear in 1-3 weeks. So now I'm really excited because I'll plant it tomorrow before I go to the docs and it will be fortuitous that the seedlings will appear at the same time as my BFP!!! Now, I'm no green thumb, but this would be awesome!!!! It was meant for me to clean today. I already have a pot and soil ready to go for tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Not yet, I have to get the money up for surgery first. Here they won't operate until you have thew funds, and insurance is more expensive that medical care. I am setting up a gofundme account, so that people can help if they can and want to.


----------



## Taurus8484

Morning Ladies :coffee:

Lots to catch up on..lots happened overnight...

Rain  it will be worth the wait, until then enjoy life like you said.

Peachy  todays the day.woo hoo!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Kfs  let us know the results of your tests. This the first time you had the CD3 tests or it is normal to do it each cycle for IUI??

Book  its raining here too but thats winter here for me.cold, wet and windy.blah, cant wait for the warmer weather. Its okay, my hubby treads carefully too as he knows one wrong move could turn me homicidal at the moment :wacko:

Moni  thats good news. So potential 8 eggs, is that right. Forgive me, I dont know anything about IVF. So a few more days of growing to go. :winkwink:

Galvan  They wont operate before you can pay for it!!! Thats horrible. I feel blessed to live here, that operation wouldnt cost you a thing. Im sure it will be okay. Think positive.

Afm  well MIL home with son again today. I thought he was better and sent him to childcare yesterday only to have them ring me to say that he had thrown up everywhere.sighgood sign though he is eating normal and his poos are now hard to thinking the diahrrea has gone and yesterdays vomit is hopefully at the end of the virus.

Going to the Barossa Food and Wine Festival this weekend. The Barossa Valley is about an hour from me and its well known world wide for its wine. There is around 50 wineries there so we will be spending the day going to different wineries and sampling the food and wine (well no wine for me.....hubby happy as he has designated driver).....looking forward to that as long as the weather is okay.


----------



## terripeachy

Morning Taurus!!
Sorry your son is still feeling bad, but sounds like he is just about over whatever he has. Phew! 

The food and wine festival sounds great! I wish I was going even if it is cold. The wine would warm me up and/or put me to sleep. Hee hee. 

Yup, for you, today is the day. I still have to go to sleep and wake up, but it's almost here. 

Kfs1-I forgot to ask you how you were feeling about doing another IUI? It kind of sucks since you were so ready to get started with bcp or lupron (haha), but now your DHs swimmers have one more chance! Hee hee. It seems I'm repeating myself. Plus, he can get his surgery done, or whatever, and get back to 100%. 

Bookwrmgal-hope you're feeling better today. :flower:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Galvan- That is so wrong that they won't operate without the $. Fx that you raise it quickly! 

Taurus- I have heard of the Barossa Valley! That festival sounds divine. Well.. except for the not drinking. My OB did say a small glass of wine was ok on special occasions. Hope your little guy is feeling better.

Terri- do you have to do anything special to prep for tomorrow? I am so excited for you!

AFM- DH said we can go hit some museums and the Dr Seuss memorial garden in Springfield on Saturday. I think he was trying to diffuse the hormones lol. Regardless, I am looking forward to it. I love museums and I want to pose with bronze statues of Dr Seuss characters. The nausea decided to arrive late today and stay all night so I haven't been up to do research for my interview tomorrow. Guess I'll just wake up early and do it then.


----------



## Taurus8484

:dohh: Yes its Thursday for me Peachy.........sorry todays the day for me, tomorrows the day for you :haha:

Book - thats great you have heard of the Barossa. We love it. We go up about twice a year and stock up on our wine collection......


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck tomorrow, Bookwrmgal! You'll do great. Just make sure you settle your stomach before going in! The museum sounds like fun. No prep. I just cleaned the house and walked to 7-11 since I don't plan on going anywhere all weekend. :haha: 

I'll let you guys know how it goes tomorrow afternoon (Taurus will be dreaming at that point!).


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - Omg, I can't believe how close you are. Good luck with the transfer and will be looking forward to your update.


----------



## kfs1

Galvan - Seriously? That's so terrible that they won't operate until you have the money. I hope you're able to collect the funds soon!!

Taurus - I hope your son continues to feel better, the poor thing. The food and wine festival sounds great! Jealous!

Bookworm - Good luck at the interview today.

Moni - Sounds like things are progressing well! Only a few more days girl!

Terri - :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay. It's your big day. Could NOT be happier.

The nurse called and said my numbers looked "fine" (didn't go into detail) so I'm starting 100mg of clomid today, which I think is double the last time (probably because I only had 1 egg) and estradiol. I go back in next Wednesday to check progress. Terri - to answer your question, I can't say that I'm really hopeful about another round of IUI and was considering just trying naturally this month but I guess if I can produce an extra egg, that would help my chances so I just decided to go for it. It was just kind of impossible to move onto IVF with my doctor not being here so I guess it was just meant to be this way. And like you said, maybe that will give us some time to get my DH's knee AND varicicole in order. In the meantime, he's promised to take his fertilaid leading up to this IUI (he's been slacking).


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-The Fertilaid complaint rears its head again. My hubs has emptied his bottle, minus about 5 pills. I guess he doesn't think he needs it anymore, but if you're not going to take it, THROW AWAY that huge bottle!! hee hee. We still have newlywed arguments/issues. Also, on days he sleeps in he will continue to hit snooze on his alarm, so every 10 minutes his alarm is going off. And that has been since 7 and it's now 8. Just cut it off!! grrr....

I hear you on taking a break, but maybe THIS IUI is the one. It can't hurt to try something new (100mg Clomid). That is what I took. Although I really can't remember if I had more than one egg. How quickly we forget this stuff. I didn't take estrogen either. It'll be ok..in the grand scheme of things, what is one month? And luckily, you aren't on a tight teaching schedule so you can get prego whenever! Yeah!

nikki-Thanks, lovely.


----------



## moni77

kfs - You never know...

Book - good luck with the interview! And have fun in springfield...I didn't realize there was a dr suess garden there - hubbys fam lives 20 min from there (if you are talking about the springfield in MA). We'll have to check it out sometime.

Galvan - goo dluck with your fundraising.

Taurus - have fun this weekend as well.

AFM - scan today was inconclusive (as far as retrieval date)- they are all progressing nicely. Doc is still on the fence about sat or sun and will let the blood work determine it. As of yesterday my estrogen was at 1000 and Prog was still low. BUT if there is a jump today, then I'll trigger tonight and go in on Saturday. If no jump one more scan tomorrow.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm hoping for one more scan tomorrow! My estrogen was at 777 and two days later it was 1616, so I think there's still time to increase your estrogen. Not sure what my P was. They didn't say. Anyway, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you get to go for one more scan in the morning. Just so you can have fun at the party.

My doctor called-WHICH FREAKED ME OUT. He said that three made it to blastocyst stage. Two are in very good shape, and one is kind of a slow divider, but it's going in anyway. No frosties for this chick.


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - I would be freaked if the dr called me too!!! countdown is on now!!! 3 going in!!!! how exciting!!!! FX FX FX !!!


----------



## kfs1

Oh my goodness Terri!!!!!! Getting so close! 3 little eggies. :happydance: :thumbup: :blue: :pink: :yellow:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Terri- Happy transfer day!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Kfs- my hubby was a pain about taking the FertilAid too. I have a good feeling for you this cycle!

Moni- It is the one in Springfield. For $18 you get access to 5 museums with the garden too. It's going to be gorgeous on Saturday so I am definitely looking forward to it. Here's the link https://www.springfieldmuseums.org/

Afm- I rocked the interview. It's at a town library I interviewed before and the Director is such a lovely lady. I really went on about how they should hire me because I am such a fan of their community and how awesome I am (in so many words lol). It's part time but the hours would be great with a little one plus it's good money. And the morning sickness didn't kick in until I got home about a half hour ago! Please keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## terripeachy

The seeds are planted!!

I think I may have frosties. They will call me in a few days. They transferred three. Yay!!


----------



## somedayisnow

*terri*- I'm so happy for you! May those seeds grow and grow and grow. :baby: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :baby:

*Bookwrmgl *- Sorry about the family drama. I have an "interesting" family too, to say the least.

*Taurus*- I'm glad to hear that your LO is feeling better. I'd join you for the food and wine festival but too bad I'm on a different continent. :haha:

*Galvan* - I hope you're able to raise the funds for the surgery. I just hate that you have to wait.

afm, I saw my potential surgeon today for a prelim exam. She tells me that I'll be out of work for up to 2 weeks and also cautioned me about the possibility of having one ovary removed if the cyst did any damage to it. I expected to hear that but I still don't like it one bit. I told her to do her best but not to get too happy with the ole' cutters once she's in there. :coffee:


----------



## terripeachy

Wait..I must have missed it somewhere..what surgery, someday? Sorry, I've been out of it.


----------



## somedayisnow

Terri, they found an 8cm cyst (basically the size of an orange) on my right ovary. I have to get it removed before I can start my IUI.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Praying for you Someday! :hugs:

Terri, you are officially PUPO!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - are you open to the idea of having triplets? How exciting!! I always say to my husband how will I feed my babies if I have twins and he says, that's why you have 2 boobs. Put them to good use!!

Galvanbaby - how are you feeling today? I am sure there must be a million things running through your mind. I don't know what to say so all I will say is that I wish I could give u a big hug :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Someday-oh I remember now. We were talking about using BCPs to decrease it, etc. but it's too big. Now I remember. 

Galvan-yup. I'm PUPO. I'm too scared to change my header over there on the left near my name. All the important people know what's up. Hee hee. 

Nikki-If I have triplets, I'll deal, but I really don't think that will happen. I'm always positive, but I'm about 85% positive this is not going to turn into 3 babies. 

Bookwrmgal-nice job at the interview today. I knew they would love you. When do you hear back? 

Taurus-Good morning, late riser. Hope all is well today.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Nikki, I am doing ok, I have my moments where I freak out and start bawling or yelling at someone. We started the fundraiser today officially, and have 125 dollars with promises of more this weekend. I pray we get up the amount soon!

Terri, I know what you mean! I would be terrified! Another BnB friend did IVF and is at 7 or 8dp3dt, so she should know soon! Praying for you both!


----------



## Taurus8484

Im here Peachy......just outside enjoying the beautiful sunny winter day on my day off work while my ds runs around this afternoon getting some Vit D too.

Woo hoo.....your officially in 2ww....stick bubbas stick

Moni - your retrival in close too. Hope you get lots of eggs...

I hate being on my phone cause I can't read back but Hi everyone else....

Hubby home with gastro now.....and we all know when your partner is sick it's the end of the world......upside I dont have to wipe his butt unlike my son's lol


----------



## Rainshiny

Hello everyone!
Galvan and someday big hugs for your surgeries. Galv- hope it isn't too hard to raise the funds. I wish healthcare wasn't so complicated and expensive sometimes. Maybe we can all move next door to Taurus.
Terri-- so excited for the transfer! You know u could start testing in like 5 days...10 for sure. 
Moni-good folly count! Grow grow!
Book- way to rock the interview! Hope you get the job.&#128515;
Taurus- hope everyone stops throwing up in your house ASAP. &#128541;
Thanks for all your adoption support from everyone!! It's tough because I just want our child to find us fast, and I wish I could be clairvoyant and know for sure if it would work or not if we tried another fertility round. It might be 18 months before we get a call. Maybe we'll get lucky. My sister is due any day now, so I'll need to be strong and try not to be mad at her! Sigh, mostly kidding... I keep thinking why doesn't she have an extra one and give it to us? Lol


----------



## kfs1

Rainshiny - I hear you. While I'm sure you're genuinely happy for your sister, I imagine it still stings a bit. My friend's having her 3rd and sent me an ultrasound pic the other day and I felt sad - and then immediately awful for feeling sad. Hang in there - your time will come, whether through adoption or through BFP.


----------



## Rainshiny

Thanks Kfs! FX for your next iui! 
Somehow it's easy to live vicariously thru ya'll and cheer you on more than straight couples who are young with no fertility challenges you know? &#128540; 
Not that I'm holding it against anyone for being straight, haha. &#128516;


----------



## MommytoLBG

Gosh haven't checked in for a little bit...lots going on here on the thread. Missed a lot. 

Transfers, follies, stomach bugs, IUIs, adoptions and surgeries...Oh and job interviews! Fxd crossed for all good outcomes! 

Rain ~ my cousin and her hubbie tried for 5 years then adopted a beautiful baby boy. They were chosen by a young mom and were able to go thru the pregnancy with her. I know all cases aren't that way, but they waited about a year for him. Then shortly after his 3rd birthday, they got pregnant. Their little girl is now 2. Anything is possible. 

Afm...bfn this am. :cry:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Rain that made me laugh out loud :haha: I do know what you mean. Even before my bfp I was cheering those who I knew had trouble TTC on when they got a BFP. It's not so easy for me when those youngins fall pregnant on the first try (or without trying). I am so cheering you on with the adoption process. Your meant to be baby will come! 

Terri - how are you doing?

Moni - great count!

Someday, Galvan- praying for you both :hugs:

Taurus- how are things there? Were you able to go to the Wine Fest or did the gastro issues prevent it?

AFM- just back from the Seuss Memorial and museum quad. Had tons of fun but I am wiped out! It was an absolutely gorgeous day to enjoy the park.


----------



## terripeachy

Book-Glad you had fun at the museums today. I'm doing well. Today was my first day out of the house. :haha: I had to go to the post office and I thought I was going to sell some stuff from Craigslist, but the lady was a flake and never let me know she was in the area. She'll probably text me tomorrow and I'll be mad-but I'll probably still sell her the stuff. hee hee. She just better not lowball me or the deal is off.

Rain-I kind of laughed too, but my thought was 'Unfortunately, at least you know you have a while to cheer for us.' That's not really a positive thought, but I know when I was first on this site, reading through TWW posts, everyone that I would kind of feel for, would get pregnant after three months, and then I was like, 'hmmm..now who can I read about?' HA!!HA!! Suddenly, I felt more comfy on this side. :)

Mommy2-Sorry to hear about the BFN. What DPO are you? Maybe it's too early? What are you thinking?

Taurus-Yeah, how was the wine festival? Were you able to eat anything good?


----------



## MommytoLBG

Book ~ my kiddos would love the museum (well so would I!). You had a gorgeous day for it...since your weather was very much like ours. Beautiful day outside. 

Terri ~ glad you got out a bit today. :) Thank you...unfortunately I have no idea dpo. I only know based on pre mc cycle I Od on cd 14. And my cycle was always 28 days long. I did take a few opks cd 11,12,13 and all were getting darker then nothing. So I don't know. July 22 was cd 1 of first AF after d&c (22 days later). I'm cd 26 now so this Tuesday AF should arrive based on old cycle. But I know after a mc our bodies are not always normal. I'm thinking that I'm not. All the symptoms I have can be either...so I guess wait and see what happens...


----------



## GalvanBaby

Terri I have to ask when are you testing? Your temps jumped big time after ET. Praying!!


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-I know!! Thanks for :ninja: I'm not testing until the 25th. My bloodwork is scheduled for the 27th so I figured a few days early would be fine. It's only been three days since transfer so I don't want to get too excited just yet. Remain calm everyone! Keep hands and feet in the cabin. Hee hee. :juggle:


----------



## Taurus8484

Morning everyone :coffee:

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.:winkwink:

Someday  hope that the surgery goes well. Do you have a date yet?

Hi Nikki, Galvan, Rain, kfs1 and anyone else I missed :hi:

Peachy  how you feeling??? Any preggo symptoms yet?? :fish:

Mommy  sorry to hear about BFN :hugs:

Book  sounds like Museum was fun :dance:

afm - I missed the wine and food festival :growlmad: hubby picked up my son's gastro so he has been sick all weekend........little disappointed as we had this weekend planned for weeks.........oh well always next year I suppose...


----------



## GalvanBaby

Terri: Refresh my memory, was your ET a 3-day or 5-day?


----------



## terripeachy

Morning Taurus- sorry you didn't get to go to the festival. I hope you don't get sick being around all the others. Stay away!!
No, no symptoms. Today I feel 100%. The first couple days I had slight discomfort, but today, nada. 

Galvan-I had a five day transfer, thankfully, and it was this past Thursday, so really only three days. :) how are you doing?


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am doing ok. Today is my birthday, BIG 36! 

You are my excitement right now!! I am stalking your chart as if it were mine. LOL The other girl I know who did IVF got her BFP, she tested the trigger out. It was only a very slight squinter, and then it came back over the next few days and is now a dark line! I admire you for having the strength to wait until then. I woudl be testing everyday from the day after transfer until I went for betas. I am impatient like that though. LOL


----------



## Taurus8484

Happy Birthday Galvan :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Peachy - are you testing the trigger out???? You know we love line porn.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I agree with Taurus, Terri! LOL

The 25th is a WHOLE week away! LOL


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Oh my goodness Terri- that is quite a nice temp jump! :happydance:

Galvan- happy birthday!!! Hope you had a special day!

Mommy- it was indeed a spectacular day. I would be so happy to bottle weather like this weekend up to take out in February when the winter seems never ending!

Taurus- sorry you missed the wine fest.

AFM- I think I sneezed so much this weekend that I angered my cervix. I had spotting today. The joys of ragweed season! Kept on the couch and it seems to have stopped but I was hoping to get stuff done today! The nausea has all but gone away since Thursday but I do have incredible poking and pulling and cramping which I am assuming is the round ligament pain. For some reason I thought this was a 2nd tri thing but I guess not. Oh I also have to decide whether or not to schedule the NT test and the other genetic screens. I'm a little concerned about the risk of miscarriage


----------



## Nikki1979

Happy Birthday Galvan :cake:


----------



## Taurus8484

Moni - you should have had your egg retrival by now?? How did it go??


----------



## terripeachy

Happy birthday, Galvan!! Now I'm glad I asked how you were doing or you never would have spilled the beans. What are you doing for your big day??

I took my trigger shot on the 7th, so I'm pretty sure it is out of my system by now, but no, I'm not testing it out. You ladies are incorrigible. Hee hee. I love that word. Last time I had an Ovidrel trigger and it was out in about two days. Not sure how much medicine was in that shot though. My hcg trigger this time was 10k IU. 

Book-oh no about your ragweed. Can you take anything for it? You can't be sneezing that much when your body is so fragile. Hope you're feeling better tonight. This weather is wonderful, huh?

Moni-yeah, today was supposed to be her retrieval. I hope you got lots of eggs, chica, and aren't feeling miserable. <3


----------



## Taurus8484

What is ragweed???


----------



## MommytoLBG

Happy birthday Galvan! 

So excited for you Terri! 

Taurus ~ hope the sickness goes away very soon! Nothing fun about gastro esp when it's hubbie...they couldn't go thru what all we go thru..lol. 

Book ~ ugh allergy season for me too. Relax and take it easy. Things will get done when they get done. 

Afm girls...AF came today. On to next month ttc.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh no!! Sorry, Mommy2. That witch is the worst!!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Thank you Terri! Yea she is.


----------



## Nikki1979

MommytoLBG - sorry af showed up :hugs: 

Terri - you are really patient...I would be itching to test by now. 

Taurus - I hope your DH feels better soon. Looking after a todder and sick hubby while pregnant is no fun at all.


----------



## kfs1

Mommy - Sorry for AF showing her ugly face. :hugs:

Galvan - Happy Birthday! :cake:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Taurus, ragweed is a horrible plant that causes horrible allergies in the US. It is my enemy! LOL

Terri, most drs prescribe 10k triggers to induce ovualtion, so it is more than likely gone. Mine was always gone 7 days later.

My birthday was great! We did a small family cookout Saturday night for my bday. Then, yesterday I went to meet with one of OH's cousins to see if he would let me move in with him and hi wife in Texas for the school year, so I can get this tumor taken care of. He agreed and aid no rent! So I amin the process of moving back to the States and getting a dr in Texas!


----------



## moni77

Happy Birthday Galvan!

Sorry for AF Mommy...

Retrieval was yesterday at 9:20 am - they got 10 eggs. Waiting for the call on how many fertilized...not going to lie - I am pretty scared that it is not a good number. The retrieval went well. I was crampy and had some bleeding yesterday but slept most of the day. They only gave me Tylenol, which is surprisingly helpful - I woke up from my nap pretty crampy and took another dose and it calmed down. Took my first progesterone shot this morning - not as bad as I thought, but we'll see how the day progresses. 

Its getting pretty real!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Mommy - sorry for AF. You are right, it will get done when it gets done.

Galvan- that sounds like a lovely birthday and I'm so happy you will be able to get care across the border! 

Moni - FX that you have great fertilization numbers!

Taurus- Ragweed is an abundant flowering weed that grows across North America (not sure about the rest of the world). It's really strong pollen that a large population of people have reactions to. It makes me hack, sneeze, and not be able to breathe for most of August and September. Normally I am super medicated but I am resorting to natural remedies and benadryl.

AFM - This little one doesn't seem to like me wearing pants or shorts (other than my pajama shorts). While my clothes fit ok in the waist still, the pressure in the stomach is aggravating nausea. Looks like I'm going to have to check out some dress sales to see if I can find cute things on the cheap.


----------



## KBrain3377

Sorry to join the thread so late, but I've been trying to figure out which ones to join and this one seems to have lovely ladies on it. I've been gone a long time, since the fall of 2012. Last June I had a beautiful baby boy, who is my life and my love. For the last few months, my DH and I have been discussing when to start TTC #2. The first time around, getting pregnant took a LONG time, so this time around, and given our ages, we knew we had no time to waste. So here I am, this is our first official month of trying. I ovulated last night/today, so I should be testing around the 27th. We BDed twice yesterday (morning and nite) Since we had trouble conceiving the first time around (I saw a FE we did Chlomid, Femara, then moved on to 2 cycles of injectibles, and 2 IUIs) this time around I know it probably won't be any easier. We did get DS from using Femara, and just BD naturally, so this time around I'm hoping to use the 2 rounds of Femara that I have left - this cycle I took Femara CD 3-8. I know some may frown on self-medicating, but at this point I know so much about the entire process, my body levels, etc (plus I have a medical background) that I'm not sure what a doc can give me, other than more Rx for Femara :wacko:
I am wondering though if my levels have changed since having my son - it seems that my OV is later each month, but my luteal phase is shorter (I also have progesterone left over to help remedy that). I know I have very low AMH which means my egg reserve is pretty depleted as of 2 years ago, so I'm sure it's not any better now. Guess I can just hope for the best! I'm looking forward to meeting all the ladies here - here's to a good month of August!


----------



## moni77

So, 7 were mature and 3 fertilized. Transfer is Friday at 1pm...hoping they all make it.


----------



## terripeachy

Hi K. Welcome! Taurus specifically wrote 'feel free to join' so others would feel free. A lot of us bounce around on different threads though, so you'll see our names pop up here and there.

I'm getting my bloodwork on the 27th as well, but I'll probably be testing on the 25th. We can be testing buddies.

Anyway...hope your chase to the BFP is short and it sounds like you have a great plan in place to make it happen. Thanks for hanging with us!

Oh yeah, Bookwrmgal-I found a skirt (and a strapless dress that I wear at home) at Goodwill that is perfect! I went the same day i had to do laundry, so it worked out well. I think I spent $10 total.


----------



## Taurus8484

Mommy  sorry :witch: got you :hugs: gosh I really dont like her

Nikki  where you at in your cycle??

Galvan  good to hear your birthday was good. Hope you got spoilt :thumbup:

Moni  Will you be having all 3 put back in??? Keep us informed about how its going.

Book  9 weeks is when the HCG peaks in our bodies. Good news this is as bad as it gets now with nausea and vomiting etcshould start to get better from the next few weeks on. My pants are getting tighter around the waist also.

KBrain  welcome..your story is similar to mine in regard to I had my little boy last May at 39 and we started trying again a few months ago. Took us 5 cycles, well 4 really as one cycle I was extremely ill at ovulation time so we got no :sex: in. Look forward to watching your journey with us :flower:

Peachy - feeling anything?????

Hi kfs1 and anyone else I missed.....

afm - still havent vomited but nausea has definitely picked up the last few days. Red meat still makes me gag along with hot vegetables.........yuck just the thought :wacko:

That ragweed sounds like horrible stuff......I dont think we have anything like that here do we Nikki.....nothing comes to mind.

Spring is 2 weeks away now and the weather is just starting to feel like spring instead of winter :happydance:


----------



## Nikki1979

Taurus - I am not sure but there was some kinda plant in my previous house ( yellow flowers) that my hubby was allergic too. Don't know what it was called though.

Moni - I hope all 3 of the fertilized eggs grow nicely. 

AFM - am roughly 11dpo and got a negative on frer. I never use frer unless I am late but the stupid IC fooled me. I have been testing from 9dpo using IC's and it was always stark white but today it had a clear second line but far away from the control line. I showed it too hubby and he said maybe its a BFP. He said why don't you test with frer and ofcoz I felt silly coz that was stark white. I have 2 frer tests left - I got a pack of 3 for free from first response when I complained there tests were not working properly when infact I was having a chemical pregnancy :haha:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

KBrain- Welcome :flower: I don't blame you about the self-medication. You know your body and you know the routine you had to go through last time. Here's hoping your BFP comes quickly.

Terri- That's some good deals at Goodwill! I keep checking mine but I live in a pretty low income and largely rural area so my local thrift stores are almost always picked clean. I should check closer to my in-laws where people have more money though! There's also a store similar to Burlington Coat Factory about 30 min out of my way commuting home that has some good deals.

Taurus- still no red meat here too. My FIL's birthday is Saturday and my MIL is having us over on the 31st for burgers :nope: Thanks for the reassurance about the nausea. I was doing really well since Thursday but after lunch today it got really bad. 

Moni- yay for 3! Are you going for all of them this time?

Nikki- FX that the line is there tomorrow!


----------



## Taurus8484

Nikki - can you post the IC test??


----------



## Nikki1979

I binned it. I think it was just the dye that didn't get passed through.


----------



## somedayisnow

*Galvan*, Happy Birthday! I was so worried about your surgery so I'm hoping this move to TX will allow you to get it sooner.

*bookwrmgal*, I love that your little one is the size of a pea and it's already dictating what momma can and cannot wear. :haha:

*kbrain3377*, welcome! All the ladies here are super nice.

*moni77*, my fingers are crossed - heck my whole body is crossed for you and your 3 eggs.

*terri*- I love your willpower. I don't know if I could wait until the 25th. :blush:

*taurus* - too bad about the festival. Hopefully your hubby is over the bug.

*and to anyone I missed* - hope the baby dust fairies grace you this month.

afm, I still don't have my surgery date but expect to get a call this week.


----------



## KBrain3377

Thanks terri - nice to have someone to test with. The 27th will be DPO 9 for me - last time I got a bfp on CD8-9 so I feel like it would show up. Plus I'm just not patient. I really doubt it will happen quickly though, if last time is anything to judge by. But in the meantime, I'll hang out here!


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi Taurus - We have a very similar timeline/circumstances, how cool. Congrats on your pregnancy, you must be over the moon! The age difference between your son and the new baby are what I am striving for - 2 years. Wishing you a great pregnancy. I'm curious how you're feeling the second time around - does it feel different? I can't wait to be pregnant again, which I can't believe I'm saying now - I was never one of those people, and even waited as long as possible to start trying for #1 partly due to the dread of being pregnant. I'm excited to watch you on this journey.


----------



## moni77

We don't discuss how many to put back until we show up for the transfer on Friday - it will depend on the quality of them...I was hoping to put in 2...now I am hoping to have 1!!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm here to spoil everyone's fun. I just read that implantation could still be happening now at 5DPT (days past transfer), so the hCg in my body-if there is any left from my trigger, isn't even going to show up until at least day 7pt. So...even if I did test today or tomorrow, it would show a BFN. My bestie's bday party is on Saturday (the 23rd), so I MAY just test then but I'm not drinking anyway, so I may not. hee hee. Decisions decisions. I have those stupid ICs that I hate, so I'm really not that eager to test anyway.

I have been talking to my embies a lot though. HA!!HA!! And they are sure eating well!

Oh and Moni-Be positive! You'll put back two. I know it!


----------



## Taurus8484

SomeDay  hate when they muck you around over a date. Hopefully you get it soon :dohh:

KBrain  Thank you. It does feel a little different both physically and mentally. Physically I am no where near as sick as what I was with my son. From Week 6 to Week 16 with him daily vomiting and all day nausea and lots of sick days off work made me almost depressed. I really didnt like pregnancy at all at that stage. I was really worried about getting pregnant again as I didnt know how I was supposed to look after my son when I was like that. For whatever reason, and Im very grateful, this pregnancy is nothing like him. Sure I have waves of nausea, but I havent vomited yet and I had a scan around 2 weeks ago and everything was good so guess Im just lucky this time. Extremely lucky. Mentally  its going by so quick. I cant believe Im nearly 10 weeks already. Few more weeks and in the 2nd Tri. I think its because my son keeps me busy so the weeks just fly by. Fingers crossed number 2 for you doesnt take as long. Do you temp or use opks??

Moni  not long now.yay!!!! :happydance:

Peachy  So is what youre saying that temp dip cant be an implant dip.cause your chart looks awfully impressive

Hi everyone else :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Morning Taurus! I'm not sure about the dip. I think it probably could be but it is just the BEGINNING of implantation. HA!!HA!! I'm just talking out of my @ss. hee hee. I have no idea. I just came across that article that said that implantation occurs from Days 1-5 after transfer. And it supports my not testing, therefore, it MUST be true!

Glad this pregnancy is much better than your last. It's totally a girl!


----------



## Taurus8484

What day did you have them implanted again??

Would love one of each..........but feeling another boy.


----------



## terripeachy

It was last Thursday afternoon...early friday for you. Ha! Are you definitely finding out the gender?

Bookwrmgal/Rainshiny-Are you team yellow?

I always say I'm team yellow, but I go back and forth. I'm nosy, so I kind of want to know, but I don't want to tell people because they are all so annoying about it. 'It's easier to plan, blah blah.' I don't care what my baby wears the first month. They're just going to poop and pee on it and they'll never wear it again. Or..if it's a girl, she can wear all the boy stuff while we're at home/poop on it, and then when we go out, she can wear the girl stuff. Problem solved. :hugs2:


----------



## Taurus8484

So Friday could be an implant dip..........oooohhhhhh......how you havent tested yet I'll never know........you are much stronger than me 

We never planned to find out with our son, but at the 20 week scan I couldnt resist.

We are going to stay Team Yellow with this one. Its our last and I figure if its a boy, then I dont need any clothes. If its a girl, well I have a few netural things from my son and she can wear boy clothes at home. No one going to see her and too expensive to buy whole new wardrobe.

Yes Book/Rain - what are you going to do??


----------



## GalvanBaby

I agree with Taurus, Terri! I bet Thursday was implantation. You are so strong!!! I would have started testing the day after ET. LOL

Taurus, you are stronger than me. When I got the + HPT last month, I checked when 17 weeks would be to get a private scan to find out the sex. Plus, I planned on getting the Harmony test just for the gender. LOL

AFM, I went to the dr today to check on the tumor because I have been cramping like O pains. Well, it is O pains. The tumor hasn't grown any, but I have 2 23mm follies ready to bust anytime. Do you know how hard it is not to BD!! GRR This will be my last chance to get pregnant on my own with my own eggs, but can't. It so sucks!


----------



## kfs1

Galvan - Obviously your health has to come first but that just really stinks. I'm sorry that you have to be dealing with this. When are you heading tot he states? :hugs:

Had my scan this morning. Once again, 1 follie is much larger than the others so we have to move forward with the IUI with just the 1. My Dr. said "Obviously Clomid isn't working for you so I wouldn't recommend this as a treatment option going forward. Do you still want to do the IUI?" WTF. She's counting me out for this month already in her mind! Grrrrr. Anyway, I am going to do it. Trigger tonight at 11 p.m. (So late!)


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-So sorry you have two great follies ready to go and nothing around to fertilize them because of your stupid cyst. That is really a pain...literally. 

My hubs has taken to calling the embryos, 'the bros.' I ate two eggs this morning and was REALLY full and he said 'Well, the bros probably don't like egg yolks, just like their pops.' He's silly. I told him, 'When I asked them, they said they liked eggs.' HA!!HA!!


----------



## kfs1

Haha - Terri. Your DH is too cute. :)


----------



## terripeachy

He definitely has his moments!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am leaving this weekend. The good thing is that I will only be an hour from OH, so I will come down constntly. LOL


----------



## MommytoLBG

Good morning girls! 

Taurus ~ I was sick like that with my little guy. Except it lasted the entire pregnancy. Got a tad better third tri but sick most mornings. Ugh. With both girls I was nauseous every day but hit or miss actually throwing up. And then nothing by second tri. So girl maybe?? :)

Terri ~ love the hubbies remarks! :haha: fxd crossed! And you are strong I would be testing too!

Galvan ~ that just plain sucks but your health is more important. :hugs:

kfs ~ sorry about the insensitive doc. Fxd for you! 

Everyone else hi! 

Afm...just waiting for AF to leave so we can start again. :coffee:


----------



## Rainshiny

Haha, Terri I was secretly calling my embryos peanut butter and jelly, hoping they'd stick. No shame in that! 
Did you end up with any frosties?

I would want to know the gender. My sister will get a surprise- she is team yellow. For adoption, we'd take either! Faster that way. Our social worker is on vacay, so we are taking cheesy pics and writing our letter. Fun times.

Oh yeah, the doc said he doesn't believe in immune implantation dysfunction- he thinks the embryos were too old. Gee, only from 2007! Gee 2, wish he'd said so 6 thousand dollars ago. Sigh, win some lose some. I figure I'm due for a win any day now!! An each of you too! We deserve good news, darnit. &#128541;&#128541;&#128541;


----------



## terripeachy

I like pb & j. That's really cute. I didn't end up having any frosties, unfortunately. I'm feeling good with this cycle so I hope I don't need them. 

I agree with you on taking any child for adoption. Things are getting so exciting!

What is up with terrible doctors today? I'm sorry yours have you bad embryos. I've always heard that freezing and thawing doesn't affect them. :shrug:


----------



## Rainshiny

KFs- sorry for your news. Maybe injectables would be better?

Galvan- you can't stim one more time and retrieve some eggs before surgery? Just my thought.


----------



## kfs1

IUI #2 completed. My RE was a bit more positive this time around. She said "some" of the sperm are motile and moving in a forward direction and then she said "It only takes one!" :) Anyway, BDing tonight and then so begins yet another looooong TWW. In the meantime, we're going to try to schedule my DHs varicocele surgery, hoping that it won't conflict with his knee surgery. Too many surgeries! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Glad the doctor was a little more positive today. What is wrong with her? She really is not very nice.

Good luck getting the surgeries scheduled pronto! So when does he start his new gig?

Bookwrmgal-It's been a while...is everything ok?

I was in depression city this morning, but now I'm feeling a bit better. I'm looking forward to my bestie's bday party on Saturday, and that's about it. Well, then it will be next week and then I can finally find out if this process worked. fxfx for me. *groan*


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi kfs - I had the same issues when I was going thru IUIs in 2012 for ttc#1. I did a few cycles of Chlomid, then moved on to injectibles. I kept having the same issue as it sounds like you're having - my lead follicle would stifle the development/maturation of the other multiple follicles, so for my IUI#3 we didn;t even proceed with it, since my RE said "you have one large follicle so it's like you didn't even stim at all - so there's no point in doing the IUI." I then started researching an IVF protocol called estrogen stimming, and how well that worked for older women with the same issues as me. My RE didn't believe that it can work for me, and had never tried it with an IUI, so I pretty much freelanced. Based on my research (and my bff is a chemist), I took estrodial that I already had, at the end of the cycle, from DPO 10 to 13, and continued it to CD 3 of the new cycle. Then on CD3 I started Femara as per usual, CD3 - CD8. That cycle is the one we conceived on - I had the strongest OV I ever recorded, the line came up super dark super fast! I think that taking the estrogen at the end of the previous cycle and into the beginning of the new cycle prevented the lead follicle from getting way ahead of the other ones, and preventing them from developing. From a chemical standpoint, it makes sense since taking the estrogen during the estrogen-dominant phase of your cycle allows for more follicles to develop evenly. In any case, it worked, and I really believe it's what made the difference for me. I'm going to try the same thing the next cycle for ttc#2. Just wanted to share. Oh and my FE was amazed and has now started to try the same protocol with some of his patients. Good luck!!


----------



## kfs1

Thanks for sharing your story kbrain. Can you explain what your RE meant by "you have one large follicle so it's like you didn't even stim at all"?


----------



## somedayisnow

*kbrain*- Sometimes I swear we women should get honorary medical degrees. We will research, wade through anecdotal evidence, and use plain ole' intuition to get pregnant and to heal ourselves when needed. Doctors don't know everything and I'm pleasantly surprised that your RE (although after the fact) is using the same protocol for his patients.

*terri*- I have everything crossed for you. I'm talking fingers (which makes it kinda hard to type), toes, legs, arms, and even eyes which is making things interesting. :wacko:

*kfs1*- When I first met my RE I told him that I didn't need someone to lie to me and only tell me what I wanted to hear but I needed him to be positive at the very least. Keep all doom and gloom away from me. Hopefully, this cycle will be the one to get you your BFP. :baby:

*afm* - My surgery is tentatively set for September 26th. The doctor I wanted to do the surgery is booked through November and I can't and don't want to wait that long. This new doctor is supposedly very good and has been my second choice all along. I meet with him on September 2nd for a consult. I just want to get the ball rolling so I can start actually TTCing.


----------



## KBrain3377

kfs1 said:


> Thanks for sharing your story kbrain. Can you explain what your RE meant by "you have one large follicle so it's like you didn't even stim at all"?

Well what I think he meant is that the goal of the Chlomid or injectibles (stimming =stimulations in IVF speak) is to get multiple follicles, not just one. If you ovulate yourself, which I do, then you get one follicle every month anyway. He meant that since I only had one that month, it was not worth doing the IUI (and spending $$ on it). This was true for us since we had no male factors to consider, but if you have sperm count or mobility issues then an IUI would help even with just one follicle.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hi ladies!

Galvan - hope all is going smoothly with the move.

Kfs- glad your RE was more positive. Got my fingers crossed for you. 

Someday - the surgery is going to come so soon. Glad your fill in Dr is good.

Terri- how are you and the bros feeling today? enjoy the party tomorrow!

Hi to everyone else :flower:

AFM- I am a bit of a depressed wreck today. Pink spotting is back again and heavier than it had been but not flowing at least. Got some mild cramping on my right side, including some wicked lower back/bum pain on the same side. And I might have the beginnings of a uti. Symptoms have been much less this week except today the nausea is back. I don't go back to the OB until 9/2. I ordered a doppler today to calm me down between appointments. I called the nurse who doesn't think I should be too concerned unless it gets heavier or if it's still there on Monday. 
It's been a really stressful week at work and we were supposed to go to Babies R Us tomorrow to start researching things but now I don't know if that would jinx things. *sigh* I hate feeling like this


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-I'm glad you ordered a Doppler to calm your mind about everything. Don't get discouraged when you get it though because some people have trouble finding the right spot for the heartbeat, so if you're not feeling patient, wait until the next day to start using it. :) sorry you're feeling so down. Maybe the librarian will call you this afternoon and offer you the job! When are they supposed to let you know? going to Babies R Us will probably make you feel better. Retail therapy never hurts. Yeah!

The 'bros and I are feeling fine. I was telling my best friend today that not feeling nothing is so weird because we (avid TTC'ers) are constantly trying to feel something and it just doesn't really happen like that. So.....I will continue waiting for two more days. My bloodwork is next Wednesday. sprinkling :dust: on myself before hubs comes home. hee hee.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi everyone!!! 

Terri, I am praying so hard for you! You are super strong to hold out on testing! Sending tons of baby dust and BFP dust your way!

AFM, my health insurance goes in effect Sept 1st, so I will go to the dr the first week of September. I hope to have this out by the end of September. Then, we will start looking into our IVF options. No stimming right now, not enough money to even try it at this moment. Plus, I don't want to risk anything that can make this thing grow.


----------



## Rainshiny

Wow kbrain- you are a brain! Nice sleuthing through the crazy fertility web. 

FX for you Kfs!

Someday- glad you have an appointment with a doc you like. That must be a huge relief. One step forward.

Bookworm- I hope you feel right fast! I'm sure the weekend will help. 

Terri- spying your chart- not bad a'tall! Like it. You get the patience award.

Galv- more big hugs to you. You'll get through this bumpy part just fine and find some options that work for you. I feel you on the financing thing!

Hi mommy, Taurus, everyone else!

Me, I'm sending lots of baby dust and good luck vibes, with a small selfish motive that the karma will help me get through some bumpy waters all around at the moment. Too much going on! Other than chilling, we are going to continue putting our profile together this weekend.


----------



## somedayisnow

*Bookwrmgal* - You can't feel it but I'm throwing fistfuls of luck and positivity your way. :kiss:

*Terri*- I love the nickname, "the bros". Wednesday is going to be here before you know it. :dust:

*Galvan*, You're having your surgery in September, too? We can recuperate together. :hugs:

*Rain*, I love that you're adopting. You're going to be such a great mom. Have fun putting your profile together and let your personalities shine thru! :happydance:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi ladies. ....on my phone so will miss someone sorry. 

Hi kfs, galvan, nikki and anyone I missed.

Peachy - do you or have you felt anything????? Hats off to you girl.....I definitely would have peed on a stick by now.

Book - spotting is scary when pregnant but not uncommon. Like peachy said its really hard to find heart beat this early. I have never used one because I think it would cause more worry than anything if I couldn't find the heartbeat. But if you do have a uti I would go get it checked asap, before your sept appointment as uti in pregnancy can be dangerous. Not trying to alarm you but they aren't good.

Rain - good luck with your profile. .....hugs

Afm - vomited this morning. Feel like shit last few days. Nausea kicking my arse now.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi someday and kbrain.


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Taurus-sorry you're feeling so bad. We've missed you! :hugs:

I'm in a defeatist mood lately. My temps are not looking the greatest even though I know I can't really rely on them anyway as they have only looked good maybe three times since we've been trying, so I'm just not going to waste even those cheap ICs. I haven't felt a thing so I'm pissed about that especially this late into the game. My girlfriend's 40th party is tonight and I want to drink, but that small what if is in the back of my mind, but if I'm not then I'll be mad that I didn't go on and have a glass of wine. I'm really thinking about what's next. Not sure I want to try again, but I do want to try again. Hubs is also on my nerves and I think I'm just over this cycle. Just an early morning rambling from the east coast. *sigh*


----------



## kfs1

Kbrain - thanks again for the info. Makes total sense. My DH has motility issues so I'm fine with giving them more of a fighting chance by bypassing the cervix. :) I forgot to mention that she also said "They went in really easy." after the IUI? What the heck does that mean? I wouldn't think it would be difficult...?

Book - ugh. So sorry that you're spotting. I'm sure it's nothing but I know that doesn't make you feel better. Hope you can see the doctor soon. 

Taurus - sorry that you're feeling so sick. :(

Someday - I'm sorry - remind me what surgery you're getting again?

Rainshiny - so great that you're getting your profile together :)

Galvan - so happy that you're almost able to get surgery so you can heal and move forward. 

Terri - you know I love you - responded on the other thread. Be as cranky as you want - you deserve it!!! IVF is no joke. 

Nothing to report here. Starting P today so I'm fully ready for falsely-inflated temps :)


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Thanks. <3 

Someday has that huge 23cm cyst to get removed. I forgot too, and she had to tell me again, so I'll just tell you and save her the typing. hee hee.

Rain-I skipped over your bumpy waters part. I hope things start looking up for you and the rest of the weekend is smooth sailing. Ooh, how appropriate! Have fun.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Terri- have fun at the party tonight. Maybe it will be just the ticket to get you out of your doldrums, even without the wine (I miss wine)

Taurus- is it just ms or do you have the bug your guys had? I hope it eases up for you asap

Someday, Galvan- lots of fast healing dust on its way to you both :dust:

Rain - I hope the bumpiness is behind you, or close to it, and that putting your profile together is a fun distraction for you. 

AFM- DH's PCP (same practice as mine) squeezed me in this morning. my urine test is inconclusive so he is sending it out to the lab for a culture and told me to drink cranberry juice and relax until Monday when the labs are in. He think it could be that little goober is resting on my bladder and I just have an irritation from peeing so much but it's hard to say because my pressure and twinges can be either UTI or pregnancy. Spotting is gone again. Being couch bound helped relax me. 
I know the doppler is tricky this early. I mostly got it to ease my paranoia in between my monthly appointments during the 2nd tri.


----------



## terripeachy

The verdict is in and I got a BFN. :cry: My temperature was 98.0 this morning, so I kind of expected it. Last night at the party, I was just cramping, cramping. I think AF is trying to show up, but my meds aren't letting her so I will just feel crampy for the next couple days. I drank champagne for the toast, and a little bit of red and a little bit of white wine. 

I'm going on a motorcycle ride in a few, so it'll be good to focus on something else other than my stupid body. I guess we'll just have to try this again and see what happens next time.

The party was really great. My best friend was so happy. Her husband had tshirts made with a caricature of her on them and it said "Oh Lordy..look who's forty!" That's really all she wanted but with the cost of dinner, she decided that shirts were too expensive, so she didn't get them, and he surprised her. The menu said 'happy birthday, BESTIE' on it, and on the back of the menu, it also had her picture. She was just crying and crying and felt very overwhelmed. There were 12 of us there and it was just really, really fun. You'd think we were all still in high school the way we act when we're together. Just laughing so loudly and joking with each other. Last night I thought 'It is really great to be an adult.' And so ends my journal entry. :haha:


----------



## Rainshiny

Thank you Taurus, Terry, Bookworm and Kfs and Someday for the encouragement! I felt like everything was falling to pieces on Friday for some reason--well I think mostly it was because DW and I were fighting. We made up Saturday, and I'm trucking along now:thumbup: I talked to my sister who's about to give birth, which was a little hard. But exciting too. Now gearing up for a day at the parents' house.

Book-so glad you're feeling better. Couches are like miracle furniture :)

Kfs/Terry-- Someday has like an 8cm cyst, not 23 cm! lol:shrug:
Taurus-- maybe you hit a growth spurt! Sending lots of wellness vibes to your entire house!

kfs- stalking your chart again now

Terry--:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: There's still a tiny strand of hope yet...I'm waiting this one out :winkwink: Glad you're psyched to dig right in for round #2 if needed. That party sounds like so much fun! I wish I had a group of old friends. Mine are scattered around the country.

Aren't there some other cycles going on on the thread now? Any updates?


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Terri- I love your new photo! Sorry for the BFP but I'm still holding out hope for you. The party sounds lovely and I am envious of your group. Like Rain said, my friends are all scattered about. It makes me lonely at times but being an introvert, it's mostly manageable. Enjoy your ride today! 

Rain- I'm glad you're feeling better. It's hard when you are bickering with your significant other. Enjoy your day with your family!

Taurus- hope you are feeling better

Galvan- hope the move is going ok.

Hi to everyone else and hope you're having a lovely weekend.

AFM- DH and I went on some errands yesterday, including Babies R Us. That was overwhelming but fun. But the spotting came back and heavier. I think it was from all of the walking.I came home and got right on the couch and haven't left except to go to bed. The gas pains have been fairly significant so I am wondering if my cramping is due to that. I am just a hot mess this weekend with the possible URI, spotting, and now this. This alien inside of me really doesn't want me to relax! But at least the nausea is gone.
We were supposed to go to dinner with DH's family for his Dad's birthday but it was rescheduled for today and I just didn't feel comfortable exerting myself today when I have to be in the car so much driving to work during the week. DH is being sweet by staying home with me and has done a great job taking care of me even though I can tell he is worried. So here I am watching a Doctor Who marathon with the dogs and ignoring the laundry :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Rain-Oh! 8cm..hee hee. I don't know why I had 23 stuck in my head. Maybe that was something else..there are a lot of number floating around these boards...

Book-Thanks! Our picture was from my college alumni weekend in June. I thought it was a cute one too. hee hee. I hope you get some much needed rest today. Are you on your feet a lot at work? I hope you don't have to go on bed rest because of all this bleeding. I'm also really glad your DH is being such a gem. 

I moved every three years until college, so these friends from last night are my 10-12 high school friends from near DC. They are the friends that I've kept in contact with the longest. Most went to U of MD, and they haven't left the area. I left for college, and then moved to Baltimore, but since my bestie still keeps up with them, I still keep up with them through her.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Nikki1979

Bookwrmgal- I love babies r us. My son like to go to Toys r us and whenever we are there, I always peek in the baby section. I am hoping, I get to shop in that section again. I hope the spotting eases up soon :hugs:

Taurus - I hope you feel better soon. I know nausea is horrible but I see it as a sign that everything is progressing normally. 

AFM- I am either on CD 4 or 5. AF started Thursday around 8pm so not sure whether to count that as CD1 or Friday. Bleeding has almost stopped so ready to start bedding from tomorrow night. 
As the cycles go by, I am getting more and more disheartened wondering whether it will happen for me or not and really grateful that I have my DS.

Hello to everyone else :wave:


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy  Sounds like the party was a blast. Im so sorry about the BFN. I know we are names on here but there are people behind these names and I want so bad to give you a hug so I will give you a virtual one :hugs:. We all live this journey with you and you arent alone, never forget that. Dont give up, not yet, it will happen, sometimes things just take a little time. You give up now and I will be forced to fly half way around the world and talk some sense to too.....PSnice profile picyoure a bit of a hottie and the hubbywell you did darn good there girl.:thumbup:

Kfs1  in the 2ww.feel good about this cycle for you.:flower:

Book  when is your next appointment???? Relax and rest up.let hubby do everything!!!!! :haha:

Rain  we all fight with our other halves.half the fun is making up..thinking of you

Nikki  it will happen..stay positiveforgive I cant remember, have you had any testing.I think you have but cant remember what it was

Hi someday :flower:

afm - nausea is still kicking my arse. blah.......still only thrown up once but come so close on many occasions. Here I was thought I got away with it. Have first ante natal appointment on Friday. Not much happens in this one, no scan or anything exciting. Then going away for the weekend. We have a holiday house on the beach about 2 hours drive away and since Spring has sprung here and the weather is awesome, making full advantage of it. Have no internet coverage though so will be out of touch for a few days.


----------



## terripeachy

Nikki-I hear you on the trying over and over and over, but you've been at it longer than me, so I certainly understand the frustration. It's really annoying!! You have to do what's in your heart though, and I'm sure sooner or later you'll figure it out.


----------



## Nikki1979

Taurus - I have had testing done. They have found 3 issues which may or may not be related. Firstly, my tsh was over 3. For some people, it causes miscarriages and infertility. They want it to be as close to 1 as possible. Strangely, the last 2 times I have conceived, it was when my TSH was below 2 so I am assuming, I am one of the sensitive ones. I am on thyroid medication and my TSH is 0.83 now. 

Secondly, I have low protein c ( its an inherited disease) which can cause blood clots. I have seen a haematologist and he said it will only cause problems when the placenta takes over around 12/13 week mark and both my losses were early. 

Thirdly, I have focal adenomyosis ( not formally diagnosed but ultrasound tech said to me it looks like I have it). It is when the middle layer of the uterus is slightly thicker and it makes the uterus spongy and harder for embryos to implant. I guess I should count myself lucky that its focal rather than diffuse. I suppose IVF would be tricky for me as I have a implantation problem rather than conception. 

All I can is do is keep trying and hope for the best.


----------



## Taurus8484

Nikki - were you trying long with DS??


----------



## Nikki1979

No, got pregnant the first month we started trying.


----------



## Taurus8484

What about your partner??? He done a SA??


----------



## Taurus8484

This is a picture of me and hubby on our wedding day in November 2011.....so you can put a face to my name....
 



Attached Files:







DSC02902.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Nikki1979

Yeah he has and its perfect so the problem is with me :(


----------



## Nikki1979

great photo Taurus. I will share a pic of mine too..nice to know who we are talking to


----------



## Taurus8484

The problem isnt you Nikki.......cause there is no problem. Think Positive.


----------



## terripeachy

Beautiful picture!! Wedding pictures are so nice. Everyone always looks their best. I think high school graduation pics and wedding pics are the best pictures we ever take. How do the photographers do that!?!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Bathroom selfie taken a few months ago :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2014-05-07 21.16.29.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## terripeachy

Oh wow..that's one of the best bathroom selfies I've seen in a LONG time. You're so pretty! For some reason I always imagined you being blonde. :) You're not even close to blonde. I like pictures. Thanks!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Love the pics girls! Beautiful ladies we have here. And it is nice to "see" who we are talking to! Bedroom selfie in May. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MommytoLBG

I pictured you blonde too!! Great selfie Nikki!


----------



## kfs1

Wow. You're all so beautiful! :) :) Thanks for sharing your pics. I'll see if I can dig something decent up of myself.


----------



## KBrain3377

Great pics ladies - you're beautiful! I'll try to find a recent one..... ALL of mine are of my DS lately it seems. Funny how we just sometimes melt into your kids.... but we have to fight it, we're still individuals. 

Hope you're feeling better Tauras, I never had the nausea but most of my friends have - hope it lets up soon!
Book -is the couch rest helping? I know lots of people who've spotted throughout their pregnancies, and had healthy babies, so try to relax - I know easy for me to say. 
Terri - sorry about the BFN, but that sounds like an amazing party. Are you taking progesterone, and you think that it's keeping AF away? I was looking at your chart, and it seems you don't have a coverline, so its hard to tell when your temps go down. Maybe this cycle isn't over?


----------



## KBrain3377

Kfs - Sometimes they have problems getting the IUI in the right place in the uterus, like if your cervix isn't as open as it should be. I think that's what your doc meant. 

AFM today is DPO 7. I'm holding out to test till Wed at least, or maybe Thursday if i can manage to wait. I don't have a lot of hope in this cycle for some reason, so maybe it won't be that hard to wait. I'm attaching my FF chart, stalkers welcome :winkwink:


----------



## kfs1

Kbrain - I think your chart looks great! Why aren't you feeling it this month?


----------



## MommytoLBG

Okay...I have a question for anyone. This is day 9 of second AF after d&c (June 30). First AF went like this: July 22 cd 1. Bled for 4 days, heavy and light, varied. nothing cd 5 then around 7 pm on cd 6 started bleeding bright red. That was all just a gush. Nothing the next day (cd7) then spotting again cd 8-10. Now fast forward to this one. Cd 1 August 17. Technically 2 days early. Heavy day one then very heavy day 2-3. Then light cd 4-5. But I am still spotting frequently and this is day 9. Is this normal? But more importantly, does this mess up O days? Can I even get pregnant if my cycle isn't yet back to normal? :nope:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

You ladies are all so lovely! and it is nice to put faces to a name. I'm enclosing a photo of DH and I from a few weekends ago.

Mommy - I would think anything is possible. I mean people do get pregnant with irregular cycles. I would start taking OPKs to see if you are ovulating.

KBrain- I think your temp looks great this cycle. Do you have any particular reason why you aren't feeling it, or is it just a nagging feeling?

I can't go further back on my tablet to see what else has been posted so hi to everyone!

AFM - more pinky red spotting so the nurse had me come in from a u/s. I spent oh about 4 hours in the car today driving to work then to the OBGYN then back to work but it was worth it to be told the little one is a normal 10w2d fetus with a heart rate of 168. No idea about the bleeding though. Seeing the Dr next week and then have NT scan the following.

Oh and MIL told her "prayer partner" about the baby despite being told not to tell anyone. She apologized but doesn't seem all that sorry. I am furious! She was only told after being sworn to secrecy and I really feel as though my trust was violated.
 



Attached Files:







10551046_10154486017675015_8369978062357249395_n.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kfs1

Bookwrm - Love the pic. So happy to hear that your scan went well! You must be relieved. A good friend of mine is 13 weeks along and had a bleeding scare over the weekend. It turned out to be a hematoma of sorts and the baby is doing fine. She just has to take it easy for this next week.


----------



## KBrain3377

Just a general feeling I guess - plus it took us so long to conceive #1, that I just think - what are the chances we get lucky right out of the gate? This is our first month trying, so I'm just chalking it up to practicing! I feel like my charts always look similar, when I bother to temp - but still don't lead to a bfp.


----------



## KBrain3377

MommytoLBG said:


> Okay...I have a question for anyone. This is day 9 of second AF after d&c (June 30). First AF went like this: July 22 cd 1. Bled for 4 days, heavy and light, varied. nothing cd 5 then around 7 pm on cd 6 started bleeding bright red. That was all just a gush. Nothing the next day (cd7) then spotting again cd 8-10. Now fast forward to this one. Cd 1 August 17. Technically 2 days early. Heavy day one then very heavy day 2-3. Then light cd 4-5. But I am still spotting frequently and this is day 9. Is this normal? But more importantly, does this mess up O days? Can I even get pregnant if my cycle isn't yet back to normal? :nope:

Mommy - Did you have any blood tests done after the D&C to make sure your HCG was down to 0? Sometimes they can miss a few cells and that can cause your HCG to be a very low number, like 10 or 20, but this will still mess with your cycle as your body continues to try to expel the cells. I had a m/c at 6 weeks in 2010 and that was the case for me.


----------



## KBrain3377

Book - So glad everything is ok! Wow thats a long time in the car - but probably so worth it to see your LO on screen? I live in Chicago so I know about long commutes, so I feel your pain :) Hope the spotting calms down soon and that you can take it easy till it does.


----------



## Fezzle

I need to properly catch up- things have been busy so I haven't been on BnB much. 

Book- I hope the spotting goes away soon!

terri- love the new photos and love everyone else's too!

Here is one of me and OH from a few weeks ago- he hates this picture because he was closer to the camera so his head looks massive lol. But, he'll never see this...
 



Attached Files:







10505575_10152671164540039_6066118565653332119_n.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Taurus8484

Fezzle  I had you picked as a blonde.looks like your about to ovulate soon..better get your :sex: ready

KBrain  good to see your chart.nice temp jump, great start to TTC#2.couple more days til POAS starts.what birth control were you on before?? And I really thought I was out the cycle I got my BFPreally did, was writing off the cycle before I had even started AF.well AF never came..have you in mind as a blonde so look forward to seeing if Im right.

Kfs1  youre a couple days behind KBrain but you have a nice temp jump too.fingers crossedand I think youre a brunette

Book  lovely photo of both of you, you look happy and carefree. I knew you were a brunette from your profile pic so I already had a picture of you in mind. Great news about little bean. Sometimes women just spot the whole way through the first trimester. Everything is going along like it should so try not to worry too much about it. MILs do these things. Is it her first grandchild??? She probably is just too excited. I cant wait for another couple of weeks until I can tell people.

Mommy  Im sorry your cycle is wackyI cant help as I miscarried all my pregnancies naturally. I know though that my cycles were all screwed up the cycle after, one cycle I didnt even ovulate, but they were pretty much the same by the second cycle. Have you seen your Doc??? Did you use to get mid cycle spotting before D&C??.......Wow.you sure you should be in the Over 35 thread..you look amazing and I would say 30 at the most

Nikki  Gorgeous..I thought you were blonde toodamn girl you are hot!!!

Hi Peachy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Moni  where you at??? How did transfer go??

Hi Rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Afm  looking forward to the weekend by the beach


----------



## Nikki1979

Wow - loving all the pics <3

Bookwrmgal - Someone I knew was spotting during pregnancy. I don't know the exact term but it was something to do with a super sensitive or irritated cervix. She spotted throughout the pregnancy and went on to have a healthy baby girl. I do hope the spotting stops though for your peace of mind. 

Kbrain - Sometimes it works the other way around. It takes ages to conceive the first one and the second one is conceived quickly. It took my SIL 2 years to conceive her first and 1 month to conceive her second. Lots of :dust:. Your chart looks good so far.

AFM - woke up at 3.30am and couldn't go back to sleep. Now I have a headache - thought I was imagining that my eyes looked a bit puffy but when I went to drop ds to school, one of the moms asked me if I had a sleepless night.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Terri, So sorry about the BFN. Praying you get a surprise at your betas!

Book, So glad LIl One is ok. Bleeding is so scary during pregnancy. 

AFM, I go to the Dr as soon as my insurance goes into effect in September. I attached a pic of OH and I from about 3 months ago at a party. Love all the pics ladies!
 



Attached Files:







10390547_1437276876526990_2811194247915510958_n.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Galvan.........sorry I forgot you..........my memory is horrible these days.

Gorgeous.........you look exactly like I imaged


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am never around anymore. Between school, homeschool starting back, getting my surgery done, and dealing with losing my ovary, I have no time or energy to even comment.

I had a dream last night that OH showed up at the house with another woman and a baby. He told me that he married her and they had a baby. I asked him and me? He said that I would have to deal with hsharing my husband because she could give me a baby. I woke up crying and told OH about the dream, he said that I am crazy to even think that he would do that. It opened up a conversation where I told him to go find him a wife who could give him children. He said NO. I asked him if he is ok with never having a child if treatment never works. He said yeah because he has my 2 kids. I still feel upset like I am depriving him of something that every good man deserves, but he doesn't look at it that way. I love this man so much, and pray that God does give us the gift of a new baby after my surgery.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Book ~ so glad that your scan went so well! Wow can't believe that far along already. And good strong hb! I took a few opks last cycle just to see how they work. I wanted to temp but missed cd 1 and 2 so figured I wouldn't start. Then a few ladies said they don't temp while AF is here but start once she leaves. Well she's still here so...waiting. 

I love the pic of you two! Such a good looking couple. And fun. I've always liked your profile pic and this one is just as cute. As for the mil ugh. They do those things and like Taurus said...is she just excited and couldn't wait to share the news? 

KBrain ~ No I never had bloodwork done. My dr said at my follow up appt that since I started AF then my body is cycling again. ESP since it came "on time". I emailed her about the spotting and length and she said it could take a few cycles. Definitely going to call tomorrow to see about bloodwork. I'm due for a levels check anyway on iron, vit d, and b12. 

Fxd for a bfp this month! 

Taurus ~ never spotted at all between. And cycle was always 28 days and exactly the same every month. Yes calling dr tomorrow (see above lol). 
And thank you! But yes I do belong here :haha: I get that all the time! People always think I am 20 something. Doesn't help that I am short and on the small side. :haha:

We have a nice looking bunch of girlies on here!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Galvan ~ Love the pic of you and OH! 

Loving all the pics and it's nice to have a visual of you all! 

Forgot to say Taurus ~ I pictured you with lighter hair. More similar to your little guys color. He's a cutie btw.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi ladies. Can I join please? I've asked a few threads already but I can't remember which ones I wrote in...so if I've asked here already sorry. 

I've checked out the ttc forums but I thought over 35s might be better for me. I turn 36 soon. I have an 18 month old daughter and ttc no 2. It's just taking a lot longer than I thought. I didn't mind until i had a mc last month at 7 or 8 weeks.

Nice to meet you all. I live in New Zealand. 

I think I'm out for a bfp in august. I'm hoping next cycle is the one.


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah he is pretty cute isnt he, eating his 1st birthday cake.............my hubby was blonde until about 5 so guessing he will be too.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1894_a.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Spudtastic............love the name....:haha:

Welcome and look forward to watching your journey.....


----------



## MommytoLBG

Believe it or not I was very blonde (until about 8) and hubby is blonde (well if he had hair!). 

Here's my kiddos.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 66.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MommytoLBG

Welcome spudtastic!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Taurus. I see you are pregnant. . Congratulations. And that you live at this end of the world too 

I've learned so much from these forums already. I'm embarrassed I didn't even know signs of ovulation hence why I think I missed my chance this month.


----------



## Taurus8484

Lovely family Mommy xx how cheeky is your DS smile in this pic


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks Spud.

Yes myself and Nikki are from Australia. The rest are from the "other side".........:haha::haha::haha:

Dont worry.........when I started to try I thought you could get pregnant any day of your cycle, not just when you ovulated :haha::haha:


----------



## Spudtastic

Tauras - lol. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought that too. I should have paid more attention in biology at school. Or perhaps I just forgot. It was such a long time ago now  

Thanks Mommy. What a lovely friendly group this seem to be  

Still holding out hope for this month. I have irregular cycles and last months mc may have affected things too. On cd 31.


----------



## Taurus8484

Do you have a cause for you irregular cycles???


----------



## terripeachy

Hi and welcome Spud..Apparently if you join us today you have to show your picture! Just kidding!! We've been chatting for quite some time. You'll get the hang of your body very soon. Did you miss CD1 and 2 of temping? It's ok...just figure out what time you wake up consistently and take it then before you get out of bed. I even wake up on the weekends to temp and then I go back to sleep. My thermometer saves the temperature in case I forget what it was when I fall back asleep. I love temping.

What great pictures everyone. You guys sure were chatty today. I love it. 

Fezzle, I never really imagined you, but I love your sense of humor. Thanks for showing the picture. I love your hubs' funky glasses. Even if he hates the picture. And you're just back there sneaking. :) 

Mommy-You look so pretty too! I like your diagonal selfie shot. Very creative. And your kids are just too cute.

Taurus-Look at that little boy! Aww....and good morning, love.

Bookwrmgal-Your pictures of you and DH are always in love. HA!!HA!! Hubs and I are always just smiling at the camera. We're never looking at each other or looking "in love" with windblown hair. Well...you know what I mean. Glad the baby is ok and you heard the heartbeat and all is well. I also say 'ugh' to your MIL. I don't think mine will know until 3 months. Not that she is near us and can tell whoever, I just don't really want her calling me every minute checking in. I have no idea how she will respond. Your MIL is probably just super excited, especially if this is her first grandkid. Take it easy on her..Grandmothers are ridiculous, but that's why we love ours so much. Take her place for a few minutes..

Galvan-You and your husband are two cute bugs in a rug too!! I love that picture. I can imagine you're just overwhelmed with everything, so check in when you can.

Kbrain-Your chart looks amaze balls. Don't give up now! 

kfs1-Hey babe! Your chart has a nice increasing feel to it too, so I'm getting excited for you and your negative doctor. 

Ok girls..I read too much and wasn't around to comment throughout the day so I'm sure I missed stuff. My temperature jumped a smidge this morning, but I'm actually just completely back to reality. I'm not even going to test Wednesday. It is what it is. And yes, I am taking progesterone and Estrace/Estradiol every day. I'm at peace with whatever happens, but I know if that nurse calls and says I'm pregnant, I'm flipping my lid. Seriously...HA!!HA!! Have a great night.


----------



## Taurus8484

Good morning my twinnie..............when is your beta taken.....I know you have said but so much happens on this thread its hard to keep up!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

My test is Wednesday.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Terri, we will be flipping ur lids with you! Prayersfor a great beta Wednesday! :hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

Welcome spudtastic :flower: I will admit that I didn't know much about ovulation before ttc as well. I remember when we first made the decision to have a baby, DH told me the best time to try was a week before AF was due :dohh: Lucky we have google otherwise I would be still be trying for number one had I listened to DH :haha:


----------



## kfs1

Mommy - Like Taurus, I miscarried naturally. I definitely noticed a difference the cycle after though. I had a positive OPK but my temps were a lot lower and I just didn't have the same O symptoms as before. Anyway, I'm so sorry for you. I know it's so stressful when our bodies won't cooperate.

Taurus - JEALOUS of your beach weekend. 

Galvan - That's such a horrible dream!! But it sounds like you have and amazing and supportive husband. You both WILL get through this. :hugs:

Terri - LOVE your new profile pic. Your and your hubs are too cute.

Welcome Spud!

Absolutely loving the pics ladies! I was trying to find a good one of me and my DH but we seriously don't have many recent pictures together. Need to get on that! Anyway, here's a pic of me being silly with a girlfriend. I'm the one on the right.
 



Attached Files:







pic.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 10


----------



## terripeachy

I love your eyebrows, kfs1. hee hee. You remind me of one of my high school girlfriends. And your friend is having fun! Yes, definitely take some pictures with your honey. We love snapping pics. hee hee. Thanks for the compliment.

I wrote to my nurse and doctor this morning asking what is the next step should my test come up negative tomorrow. I hope they don't say I have to wait a cycle. I figure once I stop taking the P, I'll have a week or so before AF comes anyway, so I can order meds and such, if need be. I'm so ready to drink a :coffee:


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi Taurus! Your son is absolutely precious! Look at those pouty lips, what a perfect little baby face!!! Love it! 

That's funny, I'm actually a brunette, here's a pic of my DS and me, he's starting to look less like a baby and more like a toddler to me.

https://images.pnimedia.com/GetImage.aspx/1AOsymFwOdTN77qcrQAJIxeDnWsTr8cqGd7ngoznUcz6Vxd78,mf0JxRnl7kXtZFvzvDoCogjnmKsfRSTGBQVw4SqE_7_Rv8d/image.jpg


----------



## moni77

Hey - the transfer went ok. Only one embie made it to the transfer and it was not the best quality so doc is only giving us a 20%chance. Beta is Tuesday (I can go to the NYC office on Monday if I wanted it earlier.) I figure I will take a HPT on Monday. Trying to stay hopeful.

This is my work picture...
 



Attached Files:







monica_snitily.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 59


----------



## KBrain3377

Welcome Spud! I've always wanted to visit New Zealand, looks so gorgeous from everything I've seen. 

Terri, so excited to have you test tomorrow, good luck!!!! ?You said you were taking progesterone and estrogen, right? Did you take the estrogen before ov to built up the uterus lining? I'm asking because that was the regime my RE had me on last time. FX for you!

Hello to all the ladies on here, been trying to keep up with all the posts (and I'm at work, sooo :blush:)

AFM temps are still staying up I'm on progesterone for a short LP, so still going to test tomorrow nite but won't be upset when it's a BFN. We're going on a little vacay with my DH this weekend, and grandma is taking the little man for 5 days. I'll miss him like crazy but looking forward to the trip.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Woo! Lots of activity overnight!

I am loving all of the photos! We are a bunch of good looking gals! And the kiddos are all super adorable!

Fezzle- you 2 are super cute couple. I really love your DH&#8217;s glasses and wish mine would wear shirts like that. Mine is all about tee shirts and hoodies. Ugh. Your chart is looking great btw.

Taurus &#8211; I hope you get lots of relaxation this weekend and &#8220;vitamin sea&#8221;. I am so going to live vicariously through you.

Nikki- hope your headache is gone. 

Galvan- you and hubby look so much in love! So adorable. It&#8217;s almost insurance time for you! YAY! I&#8217;m so sorry you had such an unnerving dream but I have faith you are going to have a gorgeous baby sooner than later. Hope school isn&#8217;t too crazy right now.

Mommy &#8211; I think you have a good plan calling the Dr to make sure the HCG level is at 0. 

Spudtastic- Welcome! I didn&#8217;t know much about ovulation signs either until I started TTC. I blame my ignorance on Catholic school ;)

Terri- I have my fingers crossed for you tomorrow!

Moni &#8211; Sorry the emby isn&#8217;t great but FX that it is an overachiever now!

Kbrain- your chart looks so great! 

AFM &#8211; I&#8217;m enjoying my first half caf pumpkin latte of the season. It was free so that makes it even nicer because Starbucks is way out of my price range. Still annoyed with MIL (it&#8217;s her 2nd grandchild btw) but I&#8217;m just going to let it go. I did tell DH she doesn&#8217;t get to find out the gender until everyone else though. Feeling ok. Spotting was bright red and heavier last night but I am chalking it up to the u/s yesterday. Feeling better today but super tired and slightly nauseated but not terrible. I think we are going to drive to my hometown and tell my grandparents this weekend since it is week 11. It&#8217;s a bit of a haul and we haven&#8217;t seen them since Spring. Then we will tell everyone via facebook after my NT test on the 9th.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Oh God Starbucks! My addiction! I can't wait for the Gingerbread Latte to be in season! I patiently wait all year!

Thanks ladies. I feel much better today. I can't wait to get this thing removed. I have been having horrible hot flashes!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm a gingerbread latte fan, myself, although I usually only get one or two per season. I got a couple Starbucks giftcards in May for my birthday (and Taurus' bday), and I fell in love with the caramel frappucino. I think I have a few dollars saved for winter. I have to go out of my way to get to Starbucks so I don't go very often.

Kbrain-I forget my regimen, but I think I have been taking the Estrace/Estradiol since egg retrieval only. Maybe the night before retrieval. I'll let you know if it's anything different. Prior to retrieval I took shots, and I think they might have increased my lining. I can't remember offhand.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Oh I love the gingerbread ones too. We have a Starbucks here on campus but once my job ends at the end of Oct, so will my access since my closest one to home is about 40min away. Just like my closest Panera and Target. 

Sorry about the hot flashes Galvan, that has to be particularly uncomfortable in the summer. :wacko:

I am having hormone causes weepiness today. and I really want apple crisp now that I am in the fall mindset with this pumpkin latte


----------



## Spudtastic

Thank you so much for all the welcomes 

You all sound like a lovely bunch. Unlike me at the moment. I'm such a bitch. I think it's PMT. My poor husband lol. He got it last night over something so stupid. Guess I'm just also upset too still about losing the little nugget last month and I was so hoping for a bfp. Took a test this morning and had a BFN even though hoping was a bit unrealistic.

It's wierd because when I got pregnant with my daughter I just knew she was staying and the last nugget I just had a feeling that he or she wasn't going to stay :-( 

I've never checked out my irregular cycles. I went to the doctor about it in my early 20s and she wasn't concerned so I thought I may as well roll with the 3 months of no cycle here and there.
They have been more regular since coming off the pill though.


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-I forgot to say that I like your picture. You look so sweet. With your books behind you too. Aww....

Thanks for the well wishes all. The nurse said that if I do hear bad news, I will start BCP again for two weeks when AF arrives. I would like to ask for some sort of consultation and see if anything should be changed. I also want to hear why they think it might have failed. i'm not really feeling the ':shrug: sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.' That's BS. HA! I also don't want to keep repeating the same thing to get the same result. That's called crazy, and I'm not crazy.


----------



## Taurus8484

Morning Ladies......:coffee:

Peachy  hope you get the answers youre looking for. When do you see your Doc again and not the nurse??

Book  Gingerbread and Pumpkin lattes????????? Now we have Target, but what is Panera????

Galvan  how long after you get back to US do you think the surgery will be??

KBrain  Im off this weekend too.but DS is coming with us.must be the weekend for it. Whats your normal LP without progesterone?? What a beautiful little boy.well, got that wrong didnt I.youre a brunette.

Moni  20% chance is better than 0% chance..fingers crossed for you.ps with a photo like that you have to be a lawyer or accountant

Kfs1  well, also got you wrong, I thought you were a brunette but youre a blondeget pic though

Hi Nikki, Spud, Mommy.

afm - 2 days until beach.......................eeeekkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Panera Bread is a sandwich chain. They have delicious breads and sandwiches. 
https://www.panerabread.com/en-us/menu-categories/freshly-baked-breads.html


----------



## Taurus8484

Yum Book..........that classic grilled cheese panini has my mouth watering..........

Kinda like subway but with sandwiches and pasta as well.....


----------



## Nikki1979

Taurus - your little one is a cutie. He looks like you, doesn't he?

Kbrain - Such a beautiful pic of you and your little one!!! Even though toddlers are all over the place, I love that stage so much. That's when they make you laugh the most with their silliness. 

Moni - love your pic. I am praying that you have a sticky BFP in the next week or so. Like everyone said, it takes only one. 

Hi to everyone else :wave:

AFM - I read some rave reviews about royal jelly and decided to take it but unfortunately it seems like I am allergic to it hence the puffy and swollen eye lids yesterday. Oh Well...


----------



## Fezzle

I miss Panera so much! Especially the asiago bagels. Though last time I was in the US, Jason's Deli was my favourite for lunch over Panera!

I got a flashing smiley today on my CB digi, so it's go time! :sex:


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo Fezzle-Get going! hee hee. Ooh, Jason's Deli is really good too. And free ice cream! 

I got excited for Panera this morning (there is one near my work), but I just ate a bowl of cereal instead. I'll save my $ today, but tomorrow is a different story.

Taurus-Have a great time at the beach and enjoy your time away. I don't know when I'll see the doctor again. *sigh* I know what I need do now. I will ask about a consultation though, so maybe he'll meet with me at next week. We have Monday off for Labor Day. I'm not doing anything exciting though, so I probably won't get a chance to meet him until after the break. Of course, if I get a positive, I'm sure I will see him sooner than later. :wacko:


----------



## kfs1

Thinking of you Terri!!! Fx fx fx.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Many lovelies on here! Loving all the pics! 

Fxd for you Terri! 

Hi everyone! Read all the posts, looked at all the pics but too early to respond to it all. So just saying Hi today.

Btw...not as much a fan of pumpkin coffees but come christmas time I will be all over Starbucks and DD peppermint lattes! As for Panera, I haven't eaten there in a long time. Not so good for a celiac lol.


----------



## moni77

Yep - I am a lawyer - bring on the jokes. I do litigation - I like the trials and hate the paperwork.

So I have a had a headache for the last couple of days and I have lost 5 pounds since the retrieval date... so mixed signals there. We have decided to go in for the beta on SUnday, let their call go to voicemail and listen to it Monday (the day of everyone's bdays - hubbies twin brothers and his niece)! 

Terri - I definitely plan to sit down with the doctor for a discussion before moving onto another cycle. I am not shelling out the money again without knowing why it was such a poor result and what they plan to do differently to make it a better one. I think if they are immediately putting you on BCP then you do not want to go the Lupron route - Erin did that because they had her to take a cycle off. (I am prob combining blogs with this post here - sorry.)


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Yes! Like a fancier subway with pastries and soups too. Their tomato basil bread makes amazing grilled cheese. Now I am going to need to stop this weekend since I will be meeting my Aunt for brunch near one. 

Terri- thinking of you today Fx Fx 

Moni - sorry about the headache. Do you think it's hormone related or sinuses? I hope you get some relief soon

Fezzle- Have fun :sex:


----------



## Wish4another1

I just wanted to say I love all these pictures!!!

it was so nice to see what you guys look like!!

I like Panera but I don't visit starbucks much I don't drink coffee... i know... freak of nature (especially since I am in the army) 
but I do like Starbucks oatmeal!!! :haha:

Happy Wednesday ladies!! :dust: to ya!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-Yeah I talked to ERose and she said that she started the Lupron because she wanted to get started soon. I don't have to take a cycle off. I'm thinking that after I get the call today, I'll try to set something up with the doctor for next week (after the holiday) and he can tell me to my face what's up. hee hee.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Praying for your miracle today, Terri! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Negative results today.

My doctor is happy that I'm going to try again (of course!), and he said that he is really surprised that my results were negative because everything was just about perfect this cycle. He is going to increase my meds in the beginning (so I guess the menopur and Gonal F), and hopefully I will get a few more follies/eggs, and have an opportunity for some frosties. He just left me a message so I didn't talk to him, but it is nice that he called me instead of the nurses. It sucks, but what can you do. 

I'm looking forward to wine, coffee and beer at draft day. Oh, and I get to pick up a foster dog this afternoon. It's a little 3 month old that had an infection after her spay surgery. She will be at our house for a week. Unfortunately that's the silver lining. :cry:


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Everyone

I think I have uploaded a photo. This was taken a few months back when I won a dollshouse in a raffle.

I've had such bad pmt. My poor husband. I've been so mean to him. I just can't help it. I think I was more attached to the nugget that I thought and pmt is a kick in the teeth and being soooo weepy anyway doesn't help.

I've been trying to go back through the thread and get to know everyone a bit better but I haven't got far through it.

Ok photo didn't work. I'll work on another one.

I've never been checked out for irregular cycles. I went to the doctor in my early 20s and she pretty much said I was wasting her time so though naivety and embarrassment I never went back. 

Ok, back to work. It's easy to procrastinate when I work from home.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi, just stalk this thread now and again because so many of the ladies from the "Oldies" group came here. But good gravy, everyone is so attractive on this thread! Just wanted to say that. And I'm out....


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-You're silly because you're pretty too! HA!!HA!! 

Spud..sometimes the pictures are too large and won't load. You have to click 'go advanced' and then you can add it from your computer. If you have it saved on a website, I think you can do it on the main reply screen. There is a lot to catch up on, I would just start from here. HA!!HA!! Here's the quick recap. What is PMT?

Katie-Random prego stalker popping in to give us ego boosts. :haha:
Wish-Another not so random stalker popping in to give us ego boosts.
terripeachy-Same bday as Taurus, first IVF was a bust...moving forward; always a cheerleader no matter what. Life's too short to be upset about stuff.
kfs1-On her last IUI, and hopefully this one will be THE ONE.
moni-On her first IVF with results that she's not happy with but will also be THE ONE (or two)
Bookwrmgal-Not sure how far along she is, but she just got a new job, and is feeling sick, and mad at her MIL, but she's hanging tough.
Taurus-Thread champion and leader, I think she's like a day behind or ahead of bookworm in her pregnancy but ready for vacation.
Rainshiny-in the process of adoption and working on her profile over the weekend. Her second IUI (?) was a bust.
Kbrain-Mom of one...trying naturally with amazing charts! Not sure where she lives...hmmm...
Mommy2-Grr...Um...HA!!HA!! I think she's just trying naturally. eeks. Sorry for not remembering all the details.
Someday-Waiting for September to get her 8cm cyst removed, but ready to get on that BD train.
Fezzle-Finally figuring out her cycles and soon should be ready to get prego almost naturally but she takes meds to keep her cycle as normal as possible. So that still counts as a natural pregnancy to me!
Galvan-Waiting to move back to TX so she can have a surgery to unfortunately remove one ovary. She had a teratoma tumor which produces HCG, so when she thought she was pregnant naturally, it was an evil tumor. She lives in Mexico though with her guapo (handsome) husband. :) 
Nikki79-Also lives in Australia, but on the opposite side of Taurus (I think). Been TTC for 1.5 years for #2, and getting frustrated, but always making the best of everything. Her little boy is TOO CUTE.

That's us in a nutshell. I think I got everyone. I'm going to have to read back on Mommy2 because I feel bad.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Omgoodness! I am laughing so hard right now Terri! You nailed the threads recap!! :haha:

First sorry for the neg results :( however, awesome attitude about it. You always find a way to make a positive (silver lining) and pick us up! 

Afm...yes we are trying naturally after the mc in June. Well natural except for opks lol. Don't feel bad. I never have much going on!


----------



## terripeachy

Mommy2-Love ya!! Ok cool. hee hee. I'm sure you have WAY more going on than some of us do. Our lives are in two week cycles, and all consuming.

Glad I got the assessment of the group fairly correct. Now maybe even more BFP chasers will join because they won't be so overwhelmed!


----------



## moni77

Terri - Awesome as always!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Terri - hahaha! No new job here but I sure hope you are right and I start a new job! And it's 10.5 weeks lol

Sorry about the BFN but it sounds like your Dr is super positive! 

Hi gals! Nothing new here, aside from my decision that I don't feel like cooking so it's grilled cheese and fries for dinner.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - LOVED the recap. You're the best. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-have you heard from that job? Maybe I keep missing when you give an update. Good morning, Taurus!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Not a thing. It's only been 2 weeks though.


----------



## Taurus8484

Morning my twinnie Peachy :winkwink:&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.little behind this morning as I have been in meetings so its nearly lunch time&#8230;..(yes Im naughty and doing this when suppose to be working&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;luckily I have an office all to myself and can do it :devil:)

Fezzle &#8211; good luck with all the :sex:&#8230;..fingers crossed

Moni &#8211; I got one guess right then, you just looked like a lawyer :haha:&#8230;&#8230;..best of luck for beta on Sunday and maybe headaches is a good sign&#8230;&#8230;..any other symptoms??

Wish &#8211; its been awhile&#8230;&#8230;.nice temp for you :flower:

Hi kfs, Mommy, Book.....and anyone I missed

Peachy &#8211; I&#8217;m sorry about the :bfn:&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.I really am. Doctor was surprised it was negative which means he thinks you&#8217;re a really good candidate for a successful pregnancy, that&#8217;s the silver lining, he is confident it&#8217;s going to happen and it will&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.enjoy that wine, coffee and beer and foster dog&#8230;&#8230;.cute, want to see a picture&#8230;&#8230;.oh and PMT is pre menstrual tension&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;love the recaps :rofl:

And I think Book and I are due on the same date......well going by our tickers we are.

Spud &#8211; I thought that&#8217;s what husbands were for&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.for when we got bad pmt to take it out on them :haha:&#8230;..wow cant believe the Doctor said that&#8230;&#8230;.I would definitely go to different Doctor and start some testing. 

KateiePotatie &#8211; you just made the thread even more attractive&#8230;&#8230;.See your preggo with little boy&#8230;..congratulations&#8230;..little boys are pretty awesome :happydance:

afm - tomorrow is first ante natal appointment, then beach time so I will be MIA for a few days girls as no internet there........


----------



## GalvanBaby

Terri, so sorry about the BFN, but love your positive attitude and that the RE sounds confident because he was surprised at the negative. Praying for a BFP cycle with a few frosties!

As for me, I am moved into Texas, but like I said am staying most days in Matamoros with OH. Terri, he is very guapo too. :winkwink: He is my rock and the only person around who can care for me post-op. Next week is the September! :happydance: I am getting closer and closer to removing this thing. Speaking of which, it has started hurting off and on. It feels like O pains or cyst pains.

Moni, I graduate with my associate's degree in paralegal science in a couple of weeks. I am starting the bachelor's degree program in a couple of weeks as well. I can't wait to get past the surgery, so I can get a job as a paralegal. I have applied for a position as a paralegal here before, but haven't made it past the interview. I hope I have better luck once i have my degree in hand, but if not I love teaching English for now. I hope that I can eventually go to law school. I am stuck between law school and getting my master's degree. I guess we will see once I finish the next 2 years. Praying for a positive beta on SUnday!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - I am so sorry about the negative results. I jst wish I could be a big beary hug right now. Glad to see your positivity and I am sure your next cycle will be a success. 

Taurus - Good luck with your appointment and have fun at the beach. Its warming up here in Melbourne as well. 

Hv to make a few calls now.. hope everyone has a good day/night.


----------



## somedayisnow

Terri - sorry about the BFN but your baby is coming. He/she/they are just being stubborn. :baby: Your recap was spot on, though, and made me laugh.


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi Ladies - 

I'm out today too - tested early this morning, got a weird shadow on the ic so I did the FR - and a bfn. Oh well, I'll probably stop taking the progesterone tonight to speed this cycle along. Hope everyone is looking forward to this weekend!


----------



## terripeachy

Are you sure you want to stop the P? It's still pretty early in your LP. I'm not giving you a hug until the witch flies. HOH!


----------



## kfs1

kbrain - seems a little early to me, too. I would hold off a bit.


----------



## terripeachy

Nice jump out of the flatlands today, kfs! How are you doing?


----------



## KBrain3377

Thanks ladies - you may be right...... I did get a bfp on CD9 (at night) with my son, but I guess I should continue the P for a couple more days. I really have no hope for this cycle, just not feeling it at all. 

Terri - loved the recap, you're one funny lady.

kfs1 - I love your dog ! My bff has a black lab too and we dogsit her often - she's quite honestly the most amazing dog I've ever met. I'm so in love with her, I wanted to clone her. If only I had the $$


----------



## KBrain3377

terripeachy said:


> Nice jump out of the flatlands today, kfs! How are you doing?


Wow kfs - just looked at your chart - that looks awesome!!! Are you testing on dpo 10??


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Holy smokes Kfs- your chart just gets better and better!

Kbrain- Definitely keep on with the P until the witch shows up

Taurus- Based on O date and baby's size, I am due the 21st but my official based on LMP is the 18th. Good luck at your appointment and have a wonderful relaxing weekend!


----------



## MommytoLBG

You're awesome Terri!! 

Kbrain ~ I agree. Keep with the P.

Taurs ~ have a fun and relaxing weekend at the beach!!! And good luck at your appt!

Hi everyone else!


----------



## moni77

Moni  I got one guess right then, you just looked like a lawyer ..best of luck for beta on Sunday and maybe headaches is a good sign..any other symptoms??
​
Back to gassy and crampy today - everything could be attributable to the progesterone shots though - this was the first time I have taken them.

Moni, I graduate with my associate's degree in paralegal science in a couple of weeks. I am starting the bachelor's degree program in a couple of weeks as well. I can't wait to get past the surgery, so I can get a job as a paralegal. I have applied for a position as a paralegal here before, but haven't made it past the interview. I hope I have better luck once i have my degree in hand, but if not I love teaching English for now. I hope that I can eventually go to law school. I am stuck between law school and getting my master's degree. I guess we will see once I finish the next 2 years. Praying for a positive beta on SUnday!!​
Galvin - good luck with all the schooling! I would think lots of firms would be interested in a bilingual paralegal - especially down in TX! Let me know if you ever consider coming up to NY and I can see if anyone is looking!

KBrain - way too early!

Everyone else - HI!! :hi:


----------



## kfs1

kbrain - Thanks for the compliment about my dog. We actually had to put him down last month but he was such a personality - sounds very similar your friend's lab. They're such mushes!! I have to change my profile picture at some point I guess.

Awww - Thanks ladies. You're all so sweet. But no symptoms or anything and I'm very wary of the evil P and its affect on my temps. Grrrr. I MAY test on Sunday, which will be 11 DPO, even though I HATE testing early, only because I'm going to a BBQ and will possibly have a drink or two if it's negative. No trigger this time around so I shouldn't get any false positives.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I say 'go to the bbq, have a few drinks and test on Monday.' That's what I did, and I was sad to get the negative, but at least I had a nice time at a party even though I only had a little bit of wine and one glass of champagne. I guess I just want to know after my drinks that those were my last drinks rather than wishing I could drink and feeling guilty for drinking while KNOWING I'm prego. Rationalization at its best. :)

Speaking of your dog passing, when my mom passed, I changed my FB profile picture to me and her. It's still up there, even though the picture was a few years old when I put it up in 2012. I look super young on my FB and I had hair, but I don't want to change it. Not like I will ever forget my mom, obviously, but taking her down makes me think that I will forget about her. Another weird rationalization, but it's better than turning into a hoarder. hee hee.


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi everyone!

Poo on BFNs Terry--I'm so sorry.:cry: It's a little bit like Russian roulette (with powerful meds and protocols to assist). It's too bad we can only try once a month. Someday, they'll find a way to attempt to impregnate all of us every week, lol...

KBrain--I agree--stay on the P for 5 more days :thumbup:

Moni, Kfs1, Fezzle, anyone else in the TWW--- FX for you!!:happydance:

Terri-- I love the Bio list recap! I did 8 IUIs and then this July one frozen embryo transfer with donated embryos, which did not work. We are working on finishing the home study. Very excited to be certified soon!

Taurus--good luck at your appointment! Looking forward to hearing the results.

Book--Last night I didn't cook and ate frozen taquitos and a carrot!

Galvan--so glad you'll get your surgery soon and put it behind you. Welcome to the US!

Welcome Spud! Hopefully the PMS was a sign of strong hormones this cycle :)

Mommy--hang in there. It might take your cycle a little while to be normal. 

Katie--haha, this thread has a lot of good stories and a lot of hope, doesn't it!

Hi Wish!

Question for you all--My sister (10 years younger) is going to have her baby any minute. This week she and her husband announced that they don't want anyone to see the child at all for two weeks while they get the hang of things. Is that normal? :shrug:Even though I was crazy jealous, I wanted to rush down just to peak in the incubator for a few hours and leave, but they literally don't want their child to meet anyone but them for two weeks. 

I know that is common in adoption, because of the bonding time needed. Maybe I didn't know people did this for bio babies? What are you all planning to do?

Me, I would want some time alone for the first hour or two, and then would want lots of cuddle time after that and maybe not constant company, but I would want help, and I would want the baby to meet its family because they are important in my life...


----------



## terripeachy

Rain-Is your sister Beyonce, Madonna? I knew it! HA!!HA!! That sounds like something the stars would do because of the paparrazi and baby pictures sometimes aren't the MOST attractive (you ladies know what I mean), but not allowing anyone to see it seems a little weird. I bet as soon as she has it, she'll be like "HELP!!" So just stay close for when you get the call. And if it's not your sister, her hubs will be the one calling. Godspeed.

Oh, I didn't remember that you did 8 IUIs and one donor FET. Next recap, it'll all be forgotten because I'll be announcing your new child. Yay!


----------



## KBrain3377

So, I want to thank all the ladies that told me to stay on the P, and not give up at 8 & 9 dpo - b/c today I MAYBE got a bfp? I'm skeptical, and it's super light and who knows if it will stick, but I did test three times (2 ics and then a FRER) and all three had a very very very faint line - the FRER had the darkest of the lines, but still super light. Today is DPO 12 I believe, and actually my temps dropped a bit, so I thought surely I was out. I went to my hub's graduation from business school and had a couple glasses of champagne after the ceremony and then a glass of wine at dinner. We're leaving on a vacation tomorrow so I only tested to make sure I didn't have to pack the progesterone.... looks like I might??? I'm beyond shocked but don't even want to get my hopes up - before we had my DS I got pregnant first time TTC ever and then miscarried at 6 weeks, so I know this could go either way. With DS it took us 2 years, so I can't believe this - first time ttc. 
I'll be back from vacay middle of next week, so I won't got to the doc before then. In the meantime, I have a lot of ics that I can take with me and test daily just to make sure the line gets darker. HOLY CRAP!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Kbrain~ wow!! Congrats! Hope it keeps getting darker for you!! Fxd for a sticky bean. And enjoy your vacation and try to relax a bit. :hugs:


----------



## KBrain3377

Morning ladies. Could barely sleep last night, too confused to think straight today. Actually according to my chart, yesterday was dpo11, not 12. Here's the tests from last night, kept waking up and staring at them:haha:

Shoot it won't let me attach a pic from my phone-says the file it too large? Do any of you know how to do it? It's just a regular picture.


----------



## terripeachy

I have to save my pics to my computer and then shrink the file. It irritates me that our phones can now take such great pictures with so many pixels, but then you can't share them. 

Oh wait..first, I meant to say CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm so excited for you. Your chart looks so great, there was no other thought in my mind that you wouldn't be prego. Enjoy your vacation, and test if you want..I would just enjoy being pregnant and not think about it anymore unless absolutely necessary. What a great start to the holiday weekend. :flower:


----------



## kfs1

Congrat Kbrain!!! :happydance: Have a great time this weekend.

Rainshiny - I have never heard of anyone not letting people see their newborn for 2 weeks either. Totally bizarre!!!


----------



## KBrain3377

Thanks Terri, I shrunk it so let's see if this will work better....


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi everyone. It's 5am and I know dd is going to wake any minute so let's type quickly.

Terri thanks for the recap. It has saved me lots of time. I'll remember that it's on page 65 and pop back when necessary. Pmt is pms. Pre menstrual tension. Lol.

Kbrain congratulations 

Rain - I'd never heard of the not letting anyone see the newborn until a few years ago when my husbands cousins partner did it. She's had a home birth too (but she lives near a hospital) . She wouldn't let anyone see the baby for a week. Not even grandmother. Apparently it's for bonding. However baby number two was a different story and people were allowed to see the little boy straight away lol.

Me...I'm tempted to test today even though I just know I'm out (I don't think I bd'ed at the right time this month and my last cycle was a mc). The only reason is that the cat wanted to sleep on my lap when I was laying in bed last night and now he's climbed on my lap this morning. Call me crazy but the only other times he has done that is when I've been pregnant. Did a test on cd32 last Tuesday and it was a bfn.


----------



## Spudtastic

Just reread my post on the cat. Yes I sound totally nuts. Lol. Guess I'm just hopeful...sigh.


----------



## KBrain3377

Spudtastic said:


> Just reread my post on the cat. Yes I sound totally nuts. Lol. Guess I'm just hopeful...sigh.

Not at all Spud, I do think that animals are much more in tune than people give them credit for. And even if u were, hopeful is what it's all about. If course it's so easy to say but hard to do. Stay positive and good luck to u this cycle! 
(And wow-you LO wakes up at 5 am? Mine sleeps till 7:30 and most days I can barely drag myself out of bed. Maybe I'm just super lazy.


----------



## KBrain3377

kfs1 said:


> Congrat Kbrain!!! :happydance: Have a great time this weekend.
> 
> Rainshiny - I have never heard of anyone not letting people see their newborn for 2 weeks either. Totally bizarre!!!

Thanks Kfs. Your chart looks really good-are u going to test soon? Your temps tool great.... just don't be like me and decide to give up at dpo8. Good luck!!


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm officially a crazy lady... bfn :-( sigh. Just being too hopeful.


----------



## Spudtastic

Kbrain - just read your post. I'm sure they can tell. I think this time said cat was just being friendly. 
Yeah my lo is 19 months on Tuesday. She still wakes me three or four times a night and we're up around 5 am every day. She woke every hour until she was 9 months old.


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry for the bfn, Spud. The cat thing was exciting though. How early is it? Maybe you still have a chance. 

KBrain-nice work loading the picture! Have you told anyone?? I'm nosy. Hee hee.


----------



## Nikki1979

congratulations kbrain - :wohoo: :happydance:

Terri - I am nosey too when it comes to bfp announcements. I shouldn't be biased but somehow it gives me great happiness when us 35+ women bfps because of what we go through to get our little ones. 

Not feeling well for the past few days..have a headache and nausea. If I wasn't in my follicular phase, I would think I am pregnant :haha: I should be ovulating in the next few days so DH has been kind enough to give me a head and body massage before baby dancing.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Comgrats KBrain!! :happydance:


----------



## somedayisnow

Way to go, KBrain! :happydance:


----------



## Taurus8484

Morning everyone.......:coffee:

Kfs1  nice looking charthave you tested yet??

Peachy  sorry to see your new chart, was hoping this cycle would be it for you..new chart, new beginnings 

Rain  each person is different about how they are with their babies. Me personally, I loved being surrounded by family and friends who wanted to come and see bubba. Is this their first??? If so, they might change their minds after a few days. Nothing like family coming to visit to give you a break

KBrain  woo hoocongratulations....more pictures, love progression pics

Book  where are you????? Have you booked your NT scan yet??

Moni  have you tested yet???? 

Hi Someday, Galvan, Nikki, Spud, Mommy and anyone I missed :flower:

afm - my first natal appointment went well on Friday. Have NT scan booked for 11st September so 10 days away and then I can finally tell people...........weekend away was okay. Weather was beautiful, unfortunately my son has realised that his bed at the holiday home is not his normal bed and practically refused his day sleeps which meant a very very very tired little boy but early afternoon......


----------



## moni77

I got the beta today and....BFP! 
Numbers were a little low...45.8 with 18 progesterone. Next beta isTuesday.

Took a hpt when I got home and the digital popped up right away!


----------



## Nikki1979

Congratulations Moni :wohoo:


----------



## Taurus8484

OMG how exciting Moni...........yay congratulations.............pics.......you know we love pics..........how many days dpo does that make you??


----------



## MommytoLBG

Congrats Moni!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wish4another1

Moni!!!!!!!! That is awesome!!!! Yea only takes one!!!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Kbrain, Moni - Congrats!!!!!! :happydance: see Moni, you just needed 1 overachiever! 

Nikki- How are you feeling? I am so jealous of your massage. DH is the worst with them lol

Taurus- I am glad you had lovely weather. Sorry your DS wasn't nap cooperative. Hope you can get some rest now that you are home. My NT is on the 9th. Trying to decide if I want to talk DH into taking time off to go to it.

Rain- I don't blame you for being offput by her not wanting to share the baby. I'm not sure how I would feel in the same situation. I don't much care for my territory to be invaded, especially while trying to get 3 dogs accustomed to a new baby but everyone is different. Hopefully she will come around soon so you can lavish the babe with snuggles and attention :cloud9:

AFM- We drove the 90min to tell my grandparents, grandmother, and Aunt. They were all thrilled. Today we told DH's grandmother and cousin and then went to pick up apple cider and donuts from our favorite cider mill. Then celebrated FIL's birthday. I am having tremendous amounts of gas pains this weekend which I am chalking up to drinking root beer. Guess that is off the menu for me lol. Other than that I am feeling fine. Got my next OB visit Tuesday and my NT scan the following tuesday


----------



## Taurus8484

Book - mine is on the 11th September, and yes he needs to go. Bubba is no longer a blob then and you can see little arms and legs and everything. Its like its actually real then.........


----------



## Bookwrmgal

It's more of a taking the time off of work issue for him because his schedule has changed and he leaves work early twice a week for school now. I think I can convince him to go.
I hope it looks more like a baby! My last u/s photo looked like a lumpy giant head with white spots on it and a blob body. Kind of like a Teddy Bear face so now we call it Teddy Ruxpin from that creepy bear toy in the 80's.


----------



## kfs1

Moni - Fantastic news!!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Nikki1979

My son looked like an alien at the 13 week scan :haha:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congratulations, Moni!


----------



## terripeachy

Great news Moni!! We all knew you shouldn't have given up in the beginning!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Terri, I saw your chart says AF got you today. Will you be doing another IVF cycle this cycle?


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello book  I made my husband go to the 13 week scan. He was also having trouble getting himself sway from work and was not going to go. We saw a little baby with arms and legs and he got a bit emotional. Up until then I think he had been feeling a bit detached from the pregnancy etc. He was glad he went.


----------



## KBrain3377

OMG Moni!! Congrats!!!! So happy for you, what a great week! 

Thank you ladies for all the congrats, but I'm still being cautious. To answer your questions, the only person I've told, other than my DH, is my best friend. I plan on waiting at least will 12 weeks, maybe even longer if I don't show too much, if I can. Since I've already had a baby, I will likely show much earlier (with DS, I only started showing at around week 21-22, so it was easy to hide). This time around, I actually plan on not coming back to work after the baby, so I need to figure out how to tell my work and when. With our extended families, we'll likely try to wait till Thanksgiving, but who knows if we'll be able to. I'll tell my mom probably in the next few weeks, once I know this LO has the potential to stick around. 
Thanks Taurus for the picture uploading tip - but I don't know that u can see any lines on those tests,in person they're faint but there. I'll post some progression pic tonight - we're on vacay, but of course I'm still testing every day, crazy woman that I am :wacko: It does stink that I can't join my DH in drinking at dinner and all, but what a great reason not to. We're still in shock, it hasn't sunken in yet. 

And OMG kfs - when are you going to test??? Your chart is looking insane! Sorry if we're all nagging you about it, in case you're trying to be "good" and wait.(BTW I'm so sorry about your dog, I didn't mean to bring up a painful topic...it's such a unbearable time when your pets pass).

Spud - so sorry about the bfn, hang in there, your time may be next month!


----------



## kfs1

Kbrain - I understand why you're holding off on telling everyone. Totally nerve wracking. Ugh - I don't know about testing. My temp drop this morning is throwing me off - especially since I'm still on P.

Spud - so sorry for the BFN. :(

Moni - congrats again!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-Yes, we're going to try again. I thought AF started yesterday, but considering she's already gone, I'm going to count my spotting/half starting from Saturday as CD1. It is nice not having long periods, but I hardly know they're even here. HA!

Kbrain-Good call on waiting to tell the family, and yes, I'm sure you'll be showing sooner than you like this time around. Think positive thoughts and enjoy the rest of your vacation.

Taurus-Sorry your son couldn't sleep at your vacation home, but the good news for you is that you're back home and he can sleep.

Bookwrmgal-I'm so happy you finally got to tell someone that was happy for you (aside from us). Grandparents are truly the best! I think your DH should take off work for the scan. It'll be nice for him to see, I would think. :shrug:


----------



## Spudtastic

Moni -congratulations 

Mommy - are you using ovulation sticks? I'm thinking about ordering some to try next cycle? Are they easy and convenient. Also don't want to stress the husband ....but may be easier than fitting in lots of bd-ing when he works 80 hour weeks lol.. 
Does anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## KBrain3377

kfs1 said:


> Kbrain - I understand why you're holding off on telling everyone. Totally nerve wracking. Ugh - I don't know about testing. My temp drop this morning is throwing me off - especially since I'm still on P.
> 
> Spud - so sorry for the BFN. :(
> 
> Moni - congrats again!!!

But u know my temps fell right before my bfp, so don't count yourself out yet. I can't believe u haven't tested yet, you have strong resolve!


----------



## havingmyfirst

I'm 35 DH 36. This is our 3rd cycle trying for baby number 2. I'm CD 6 and have ordered ovulation test strips that hopefully will help as I don't temp and have no idea when I ovulate. Good luck to all you ladies.


----------



## KBrain3377

havingmyfirst said:


> I'm 35 DH 36. This is our 3rd cycle trying for baby number 2. I'm CD 6 and have ordered ovulation test strips that hopefully will help as I don't temp and have no idea when I ovulate. Good luck to all you ladies.

Hi having! I've been using ov strip for years, I don't think I would have ever conceived without them. The trick to them for me, is to start using them at cf 10 every day, morning and night. That way if u have a short LP spike that signals ov, u won't miss it. I think along with Fertility Friend, this will help u pinpoint your ov exactly.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Spud ~ I used equate opks this last month. I tested smu (late morning) then again around 4 with a 3 hour hold. I used to O cd 14 and I am pretty much right on again. I start on cd 11 then test until a negative.


----------



## moni77

Thanks everyone. I'm very nervous for tomorrow's follow upbeta ...hoping she is sticking like crazy.


----------



## KBrain3377

Good luck Moni, fingers crossed for u and will be sending good vibes your way. I bet she's a strong ltitle and will be hanging on just fine.


----------



## Taurus8484

Welcome having........definately invest in OPK's, they are a must have.

Moni - will be stalking for news...........

Hi everyone else..................


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi having my first - sounds similar to me. I'm 35 dh is 41. Have been ttc#2 since around xmas. I don't temp either and have only just worked out when I might ovulate. Fingers crossed for you 

Fingers crossed for everybody. 

Af arrived to day which I'm happy about. I'm going to start this cycle fresh and try to get more exercise and eat more healthily.


----------



## Nikki1979

Moni - good luck with your betas today.


----------



## kfs1

Good luck today Moni!!


----------



## terripeachy

Quick update. I just heard from my nurse. BCPs start today, stimming starts on 9/19. I guess I'm not testing in September, but that's ok. This HAS to be my lucky cycle.


----------



## moni77

Terri - it is!!! I feel it!


----------



## havingmyfirst

Spudtastic said:


> Hi having my first - sounds similar to me. I'm 35 dh is 41. Have been ttc#2 since around xmas. I don't temp either and have only just worked out when I might ovulate. Fingers crossed for you
> 
> Fingers crossed for everybody.
> 
> Af arrived to day which I'm happy about. I'm going to start this cycle fresh and try to get more exercise and eat more healthily.

I promised I would do the same re healthy eating etc.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hi Having, welcome :flower:

I felt the same thing about eating more healthily. I started on a more alkaline diet with drinking apple cider vinegar and water and bam! BFP! I think that was thing that made the difference for me in addition to everything else.

AFM- I went to the OB and apparently they rescheduled my appt for tomorrow. Ugh, More time out of work unpaid. Boss was ok with it though. DH is going to my NT appt next week :thumbup:


----------



## Doxie

:hugs:
Those are for terriP


----------



## terripeachy

Doxie said:


> :hugs:
> Those are for terriP

For me??? HA!!HA!! Thank you...I'll take all the hugs I can get, but this made me laugh. :hugs2: right back atcha! hee hee.


----------



## moni77

Beta more than doubled - now at 117! Go back in a week for a scan! Going to try to create a ticker!


----------



## Taurus8484

WOOHOO Moni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations xx told you that 20% was better than 0%

Peachy - it WILL work this time


----------



## Bookwrmgal

YAY Moni!
This next round is your lucky round, Terri!


----------



## kfs1

Yahooooo Moni!! Congrats!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Yayyy Moni! Next cycle is your lucky cycle, Terri!


----------



## somedayisnow

*moni*- Congratulations! Way to go on the :bfp:

*terri*- I feel the next is your cycle too! :baby:

*bookwrmgal*- what exactly did you eat on an alkaline diet? I might want to give it a try. :blush:

*havingmyfirst*- Welcome! I swear this is a lucky thread so pull up a chair and bask in the baby dust. :dust:

*afm*- saw my new surgeon today and September 26th is officially confirmed-confirmed. He's finally going to get this thing out of me by hook or by crook. :grr: :happydance:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Someday - I am so glad you got your date! Lots and lots of FX for a speedy recovery.

The theory of an alkaline diet is that we tend to eat foods that contain too many sugars and things that upset our body ph levels making it too acidic and thus making a hostile environment for an embryo (it works the other way too). I know in my case my ph levels were definitely off because of what I ate. This site has a list of foods that are alkaline and acidic. Basically I ate more alkalining stuff and drank a lot of lemon and apple cider vinegar water and a month later I was pregnant.


----------



## Nikki1979

Wohoo congrats Moni.

I agree with everyone that next cycle will be Terris lucky cycle.


----------



## somedayisnow

Bookwrmgal, give up sugar???!!! I consider it it's own food group. A very important food group. One that keeps me from going postal on people. Sigh...I swear the things we do for a bfp. :cry: Oh well *kicks rocks* I guess I'm going to have to check out the diet.


----------



## Taurus8484

somedayisnow said:


> Bookwrmgal, give up sugar???!!! I consider it it's own food group. A very important food group. One that keeps me from *going postal on people* .Sigh...I swear the things we do for a bfp. :cry: Oh well *kicks rocks* I guess I'm going to have to check out the diet.

:rofl:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Oh no I would never suggest such a thing! Honestly, I just ate less pasta and meat, did smoothies with kale and alkaline fruits, and drank water with lemon or water with apple cider vinegar


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - goodluck this cycle 

And good luck to everyone trying this cycle. I just feel all the bfps that will be coming our way soon.

Someday - sugar is a very important food group for me too. The first two days haven't gone so well. I've enjoyed quite a bit of wine too. 

Book - I keep starting the lemon and apple cider vinegar. Will start from now. Definitely encouraging to hear about your bfp.


----------



## Doxie

Let me sprinkle some on all the cycles!

:dust:


----------



## kfs1

Someday - glad you finally got your surgery scheduled!


----------



## terripeachy

someday-Awesome that you got your surgery scheduled. Afterwards do you know if you are you out of commission for a while?

Galvan-Any updates from you and your surgery?

Thanks all for the positive thoughts. It's just another month of trying. I, of course, am rooting for kfs1 to be next in line, and then nikki and THEN me. hee hee. I think that's the order of time trying.


----------



## moni77

Sounds like THE plan terri!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Back from my first actual OB exam this morning. I didn't realize I would need a pap done :wacko: I had my annual back in Feb so I thought I was in the clear. Silly me lol

I didn't get time to ask questions- like about this antenatal depression I've had. He kind of tried pushing anti-nausea meds without asking if I needed them and didn't ask about any symptoms or anything. Just checked my breasts, belly, and did the pap and that was it. I had to do 2 urine samples though. I felt proud I was able to do it despite the lack of fluids this morning (long car ride- didn't want to burst) lol


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi all - I'm back from vacation and catching up with everyone. 

Moni - WOW:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Terri - totally this can be your month, maybe the power of positive thought can make it happen. 

Book - ugh, I feel you on that docs appnt. I have my annual pap scheduled for next week, but my obgyn sometimes waits to so them until after a pregnancy, so not sure she will or not. 

Hello to everyone else, and someday -great news on your surgery! 

Afm, I went in for my betas today, should hear the results tomorrow. Then go back again on Friday to make sure they've doubled. Last night I started freaking out b/c I felt some cramping and some pulling. I know that's pretty normal at the beginning, but I'm crazy, so of course I had to go and test again.....so that made me feel better. I'll post it from my phone, and also Taurus - I'll post the ic's I took on vacay, there's a progressive line over the course of 5 days. It did get a bit darker every day, so that's reassuring.


----------



## KBrain3377

Here's the one from last night:
 



Attached Files:







20140903_152932.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## somedayisnow

terripeachy said:


> someday-Awesome that you got your surgery scheduled. Afterwards do you know if you are you out of commission for a while?
> 
> Galvan-Any updates from you and your surgery?
> 
> Thanks all for the positive thoughts. It's just another month of trying. I, of course, am rooting for kfs1 to be next in line, and then nikki and THEN me. hee hee. I think that's the order of time trying.

Crap. I just realized I forgot to ask how long I have to wait after surgery before getting inseminated. At this point all I know is that it could be up to 3 weeks before I'm back at work. Although, the doc tells me that some people are back after only a few days. I figure since I have lots of sick time do to me, I'm going to take as much as I need.

*bookwrmgal*, being able to pee twice on demand and not wetting yourself on a long car ride is impressive. Let's just say that I had an unfortunate accident a couple of weeks ago that involved a too full bladder and a transvaginal ultrasound. :coffee:


----------



## KBrain3377

And the ics:
 



Attached Files:







20140903_153020.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## KBrain3377

Oh and Kfs - holy [email protected] your chart looks aaaaamazing - your temps totally rebounded. Are you testing soon???? How can you wait so long? More importantly, how can you make us wait so long? :winkwink:
Sending all the positive vibes I can manage!


----------



## terripeachy

Kbrain-nice line porn and welcome back!! Are you done with temping? Ha ha. I'm on break until I get off of BCPs. It's nice to sleep in 1 minutes. Ha ha. 

Bookwrmgal-sorry your OB appointment was pretty boring and that's terrible that your doc didn't ask you any questions or tell you anything exciting. Are you going to stick with him? In my old age I like when people treat me well and pay attention. I was ignored too much when I was younger. I like people to pretend to care, at a minimum. 

Someday- well, you can get answers before your surgery I'm sure. It won't be long now. 

My foster dog is a jerk. Ha ha. She cried the whole way to the shelter, and then when she smelled other dogs she was completely happy. She did get the all clear for adoption tomorrow and I'll plan to see her this weekend since I know where she will be living. No tears from me. Yay!!


----------



## kfs1

Book - is this a different doctor from who you usually see?

Kbrain - congratulations again. Tests are looking great! Thanks for my temp compliments but I did test 2 days ago and it was negative. P really messes with my temps unfortunately. Either way, beta is tomorrow.

Terri - awe. I'm glad your foster dog wasn't too upset once she got back to the shelter. Glad she got adopted! It must be hard having to give them back.

Someday - hopefully you won't be out of commission for too long after the surgery.


----------



## Nikki1979

KFS - your chart is looking amazing. I am hoping this is your month. 

Kbrain - loving the progression as well the digi. Good luck with your betas. 

Terri - so sorry about your foster dog but glad that she got adopted. Hope her new family gives her a lot of love.

Bookwrmgal - I had a pap when I was 6 weeks pregnant with ds. Hated it so much and almost screamed at the doctor. 

AFM - I got a peak on my CBFM yesterday morning and DTD shortly after. I think I am out this month though as I was too tired to do anything last night and this morning, DS crawled in our bed at 5am because he had a bad dream.


----------



## Wish4another1

Ok I know this thread was started with MIL stories and I now have one that just perplexes me... we bought my MIL a hands free device for her cell phone for Christmas - we bought a higher dollar one because we know she can't afford that kinda stuff - ladies she gave it back!!!!!! All these months later WTF??????????

Normally she is awesome but this one blew my mind!!!!

Kbrain - love that line porn - congrats lady!!!!

Someday - good luck with your surgery and quick recovery!!!!

Book - I think that dr visit would've made me mad especially if this is your first pregnancy!!!! Geez they can take ten minutes and answer some questions!!!! Ok its my angry day and I'm gonna be angry for you!???:haha:

Kfs- I know your beta is tomorrow... ice cream for lunch???? I have heard from a reliable source its makes you feel better:haha:

Terri - I would love to go to a ball game- I went to Wrigley field while I was in Chicago and that was awesome!!!

Much love n :dust: to all u ladies!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Kbrain, love the lines and the digi! Congrats! 


Kfs, good luck tomorrow! Fxed for good betas!

AFM, I go to the dr tomorrow. I hope she accepts alk of my tests I had done in Mexico. I want my surgery date.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-did you go to one of the Os games or did you just tour the stadium? The Os lost all three games and the one on your race day was rained out for a bit. I went to Wrigley a few years ago. It's old. Hee hee. I'm used to fancy Canden Yards so it was a surprise that a field was not as clean as here but it has the history so I can't complain. I'm fortunate I got to go. 

Nikki-you can't give up already. This may well be your month; tired or not!

Galvan/kfs1- best of luck to both of you tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - when I went the giants were in town... the cubbies lost but the food n company was awesome!!!
good luck tomorrow Galvan!!!
And Nikki you are not out lady!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi allthings have been crazy at home and worktaking a breather to relax and read back.

Hi Spud, Doxie, Peachy, Wish and anyone I missed....

Kfs1  I know the progesterone makes your chart look extra good.but it really does look extra good.best of luck for beta tomorrow

Moni  will be stalking for more beta updates

Book  do you think your suffering from antenatal depression??

KBrain  also stalking for beta updates..ooooohhhhh I love digis and progression pics..

Nikki  it only takes once to get knocked up..look at Moni, she thought she was out also

Galvan  waiting to hear your surgery dategood luck at Docs


----------



## Spudtastic

Book - wow about the drs visit from me too. I was very lucky here and had my own midwife with dd.

So is it just me or does anyone calculate the potential due date of a baby before they've even conceived? I found some due date calculators when I was bored one day. 

Also I want #2 but dtd just seems like a chore :-( I think dh and I spend too much working.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - we got married in SC back in 2009 and stopped in Baltimore for a few days on our drive home. We went to Camden Yards to see a game and we loved it! Such a nice ballpark. My husband is a diehard Yankees fan but loooooves going to other parks.

Nikki - like everyone said it only takes one!!

Galvan - I hope that doctor gets moving and you get your date soon!

Spud - I don't usually calculate the due date, only because I'm so jaded at this point. Sad, I know. :dohh:

Thanks for all of the positivity ladies! You're all so supportive - you're the best! :thumbup:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Wish- that is such a weird thing for you mil to do. Did she say why?
Kbrain- great line porn!

Someday- I know exactly what you mean about near misses. I have had a few last night and today with sneezing! Bloody ragweed season!

Spud- I definitely didn't calculate the date but there are weird coincidences here with this one. I had a mc 3yrs ago (with an ex bf that broke my heart). The due date was for early march 2012. DH and I eloped on what I found out later was ex bf's 1 year anniversary with his wife . And... My due date is the same (a year later) as his daughter's but she was born 2mos early. If this baby is born on his DD'sfirst birthday I am going to have dome sort of cleansing or something to break off this weird connection because it is spooky! 

Taurus- I definitely think I have antenatal depression. The question is , do I medicate or see if it is just a first tri hormone thing. I am researching now. Thankfully my best friend the mad scientist has done lab research on fetuses and anti-depressants .

Terri- are you getting a new foster?

Galvan, kfs- lots of luck with your appts!

Hi to everyone I missed :flower:

Thanks for the support about the OB. It definitely rubbed me the wrong way. My next appt oct 1 is with him but I need to see everyone in the whole practice. I am hopeful the other docs are more...interactive. Hubby has 2 classes tonight so I am looking forward to curling up with the dogs, my Benadryl, and my new book:cloud9:


----------



## moni77

Book - that would really piss me off - I am expecting lots of extra attention from the dcs!

Nikki - yep - it only took one...

Kbrain - Nice!!! 

Galvan - good luck at the docs today!

My next beta is not until next Tuesday...I'll prob be freaking out until then. Thinking about taking another HPT - but I think I reached the max for the wondfos, and I don't really want to spend the money on expensive tests...


----------



## kfs1

Negative beta. :(


----------



## KBrain3377

kfs1 said:


> Negative beta. :(

Sorry kfs!!! :hugs: Can you go and eat something really good but bad for you?


----------



## KBrain3377

Thanks ladies - it really is line porn, isn't it? I'm such a testing addict that it actually gives me a high. SAD. 

So my doc's office called and said my betas from yesterday look good - 133 hcg and 34 progesterone. Now I have to go back tomorrow and see if they'll double. I won't be relieved truly till I see that heartbeat, I think at 8 weeks? So still being cautious. 

Wish and Terri - I actually live about 5 blocks from Wrigley Field and HATE home games, with the traffic, parking hassles, drunk fans, etc. Of course my DH is a die-hard Cubs fan, but even he can't excuse their pathetic record. If I had to pick a Chicago team I'd say I'm a Cubs girl, never liked the White Sox, but I'm a bigger basketball fan and the Bulls are my team.

Book - sorry bout the depression, but I do think there are safe drugs that they can give you. One of my good friends was on a very low dose of (I think??? Prozac) but it may have been another one during her pregnancy..... she felt much better and had a healthy baby girl. Also, I hate to hear stories like yours where your doc could care less to talk to you or answer questions - that's his/her job! If I were you, I'd call him and insist that he speak to me over the phone, since it looks like it's quite a drive for you. Grrrr. Sorry but it makes me mad.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Kfs- :hugs: sorry sweetie

Kbrain - Great numbers! and thanks- the Dr is only 30min from home but it's a 75 mile drive to work. I am a little concerned about the increased risk for autism with being on anti-depressants but I do plan on talking to the Dr next month when I go back. That way my hormones have evened out a bit and I can assess whether or not this is just hormones and stress from not being able to find a job or if it is actually antenatal depression.


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-good call on waiting a month before attacking the doctor. You know your hormones and maybe you are just a little on edge. Do you keep a journal at all. Maybe that will help too. I did a little reading on antenatal depression and it is a real thing that people have. Most people hunk that pregnant women are glowing and happy the whole time when really, it's not true. I hope you don't have it, but there are plenary of people and drugs that can help. <3

Kfs1-I posted on the other thread so I'll just say sorry again. I would just have a good cry and then eat/drink/get a movie/go out to eat (my personal fave)/do whatever makes you feel better. We'll be here to help pick your spirits back up!

Kbrain-glad your numbers were great today. My bestie and I lived downtown for a couple summers and we loved when there were tons of fans all around. My only complaint was parking, but as long as you knew the Os schedule you could get home early/late and make arrangements. We were 25 then too so I'm sure that made a huge difference!


----------



## GalvanBaby

The doctor says that she wants to watch the tumor. She did the CA125 test today to see if it went up or what. I go for an ultrasound in 2 weeks. She said we will make a decision then whether to do laporoscopic surgery or just watch it.


----------



## somedayisnow

Galvan, if she decides to watch it what does that mean for ttcing?


----------



## GalvanBaby

I can start TTC immediately. :)


----------



## somedayisnow

That's awesome! Let the bow chicka wow wow begin. :spermy:


----------



## kfs1

That's great Galvan. I'm glad things are progressing for you.

Bookworm - I'm so sorry that you're not feeling quite right. I hope your doctor steps up to help you figure it out!! Being out of work is super-stressful for sure. I hope that you can find something soon.


----------



## RAFMrs2

Hi I'm back here, 5years since first discovering the website and chasing our first BFP. It took me exactly one month after coming off the pill to getting pregnant. :happydance:I'm 36 now, and last weekend hubby decided we should try for our second..after me trying to convince him for the last 4 years! I have come off cerazette, having been on it for 3 years, and am currently waiting for any hint of a cycle to return. I've stocked up on ovulation and pregnancy tests..rather premature I'm sure, but fingers crossed. Anyway, am off to browse the forums now and read a bout your experiences and stories, hoping to make some lovely new friends along the way. X


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome RAF and good luck to you. I hope it works out for you the same as it did last time. 

Galvan-Fab news...I'm just scared though that the tumor is still causing hcg in your system. Did the doctor have anything to say about that? Last month (or the month before) was heartbreaking. And it's not even my body! 

AFM-crickets and :coffee: Crickets meaning, nothing going on. hee hee.


----------



## moni77

Great numbers kbrain...we are going to have a similar due date I think. did you goback today for the second beta, when do you get the results? .


----------



## KBrain3377

moni77 said:


> Great numbers kbrain...we are going to have a similar due date I think. did you goback today for the second beta, when do you get the results? .

Thanks Moni! How funny - I just checked and I think we are actually on the exact same day - today I'm at 4 weeks and 4 days, according to my tracking. I don't have a due date yet from my doc - do you? I think it will be around May 11 - 12? Strange, I feel like your bfp was way before mine......
Where do you live, are you in the States?


----------



## moni77

I am in NYC. The online calculators say the 10th or 12th for me. Nothing official from a doctor yet. Maybeat Tuesday's appointment...

I'm feeling good again today, going to try to get some stuff done...

How are you feeling?


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi ladies.Ive been MIA for a few days..busy busy busy

Hi Nikki and anyone I missed.........Nikki, how many dpo you now??

Wish  sorry for temp drop.:hugs:

Galvan  how did Doc appointment go?? Have you got the results yet from the CA125 test??

Book  your next appointment should be tomorrow (Tuesday) I think??? You excited?? Did hubby get the time off work?? And your depression may be a first trimester thinghormones are going crazy at the moment..are you on progesterone also??? 

Moni  good luck for tomorrows beta..will be stalking as always

Kfs1  sorry about negative bloods..:hugs: are you onto IVF now??

KBrain  great first numbers. Will be stalking for updates.

Hi and welcome RAFMrs2you going to temp or use OPKS??

Peachy  still crickets??? :haha:

afm - nt scan on Thursday........eeeekkkkkkkkk. Had lovely weekend. The weather here at the moment has been amazing.......suppose to come in really horrible tonight with a drop in temperature, wind and rain so enjoying it whilst it lasts


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi Taurus - Good morning. 

Wasn't feeling too well the last few days but ok now. I am 4/5 dpo today and no symptoms as yet. Last cycle I had every single symptom in the book by now and ofcoz AF showed up. 
DS has his school concert tomorrow and he has to dress up in 80's gear. He is wearing skinny tight jeans, a vest and a leather jacket and will spike up his hair in a Mohawk style. He is super excited. 
Seems like I have gained a few pounds..my jeans feels super tight :( Gotta lay off the cakes and cookies. 
Good luck with your NT scan..cannot believe you are almost out of the first trimester. 

Hows everyone else doing? Enjoying your weekend?


----------



## Taurus8484

Morning Nikki......

I had nothing this cycle either............was sure I was out until I got a little suscipous around 9dpo and thats why I tested, so you are not out yet.

How cute!!!!!!! Grease style..........and he is excited too, thats fantastic.

I know, 6 more days and into 2nd Tri.........where does the time go??????


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi there!
Kfs- big hugs to you-- sorry for the neg. 
So exciting book and Taurus are almost out of 1st tri!
Book I hope you feel better. That sounds not fun. I used to get very down when I stopped taking P- I suddenly understood what real depression felt like. 

Congrats Moni and kbrain!

For tempers, my trick I read about in 'making babies' was to adjust by .1 degree for every half hour I slept in or got up early-- subtract .1 if I slept in half hour, add .1 if I got up half hour early. 

My sister is in fact Beyoncé and Madonna! How did you guess, Terri?? Y'all are right- I'm sure with their second, they'll be more chill. She is in labor now. I'm being good and letting them have their space!

We have appointments with the social worker! Our home study for domestic infant adoption should be done mid- October, then we start waiting! My honey bought and put together an ikea pantry this weekend - we needed more storage! We are going to start to child-proof over the next month. We could get a child up to age two (probably will wait a year at least, but you have to be ready for the phone call at any moment).


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi Moni - glad you feel good! My first pregnancy was remarkably easy and non-eventful, so I'm hoping and praying for the same thing this time around. I have a few slight headaches here and there, and I think I'm more tired than usual, but that could also be just chasing after a 1 year old. I'll report back tomorrow when I get back the 2nd beta numbers. When is your next appointment? 

Rainy - how cool, so you could get a child as early as this winter (fingers crossed!). Hope your wait is short and you get the child of your dreams in your arms soon. There really is nothing like it. (Sorry ladies - having my son has turned me into a horrible sap, I cried at a life insurance commercial yesterday, seriously.) I think adoption is the ultimate selfless gift of love, and I think the world of you and your partner. 
Tauras - wow you're at 12 weeks! Have you announced your pregnancy to everyone yet? 
Nikki - good luck this cycle, FX for you. And your son's concert costume sounds adorable. 

Kfs - sorry about the negative beta. What's next for you? 

Hello to everyone I missed, hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## kfs1

Welcome RAFMrs2.

Moni & kbrain - that's so fun that you guys can be bump buddies together. :)

Taurus - can't wait to hear how your appt goes. How are you feeling?

Nikki - I'm totally with you on gaining a few pounds. I need to get my butt back on track for sure. How are you feeling about this cycle?

Rainshiny - Sounds like things are really moving along for you with the adoption process. That's so crazy that you have to be ready at any minute in case you get that call! Kinda scary but it's going to be so amazing when it happens!!

AFM: Patiently waiting for AF to start. Only spotting this morning so far (which is unusual for me) but I'm thinking that the witch will be flying in soon. My husband has an appointment to discuss surgery for his varicocele next Thursday and we're hoping to have the surgery done that following week. Other than that, I have an appointment with my RE today to discuss next steps. We're going to discuss the IVF process and I want to see what she thinks about my husband's surgery and how that might affect things as well.


----------



## terripeachy

Rainshiny- Congrats to your sis. Do you know what she's having? How exciting..I guess you'll be on a two week break until they call you as well. hee hee.

Kbrain/Moni/Taurus/kfs1-Good luck with your upcoming tests/appointments.

Nikki-Your son's costume does sound pretty cool. Skinny jeans. :rofl: I hope this is your month. It would really make me happy.

AFM-Yeah, pretty much just crickets over here. I'm SO tired from watching football last night and all day today I've been doing work and schoolwork and my motorcycle group stuff. AND, I'm starving. I don't know if I can even wait 15 more minutes. I had a huge lunch yesterday and then last night I just ate party snacks, so it wasn't a complete meal, and then yogurt for breakfast so my stomach is screaming at me.


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi everyone. My numbers came back from the second beta today and the doc called me this morning (which freaked me out - I always expect her assistants to call unless it's bad news) but she called to say congrats and say that the numbers look great - 466 hcg on Friday. I'm very happy but still being cautious.... just how I am I guess. I go back in two weeks to see her for an internal ultrasound to see the heartbeat. She said I can come in before that if I get nervous, or get spotting or bleeding. Hope that won't be the case! Ok, I guess now I can put together a pregnancy ticker.....


----------



## kfs1

Congrats kbrain. Excellent news!


----------



## moni77

Yay Kbrain!! I go in tomorrow for a scan and another set of bloods. Not really expecting to see much but I still think it will be neat!


----------



## KBrain3377

moni77 said:


> Yay Kbrain!! I go in tomorrow for a scan and another set of bloods. Not really expecting to see much but I still think it will be neat!

Thanks! It's great you're being monitored so well. With our first I was seeing an RE so I remember a lot more scans happened before 8 weeks. I think at 8 weeks they released me back to my regular obgyn. Good luck on your scan, you'll see something for sure - it may just be a sac, but it's your sac!


----------



## Rainshiny

So excited for you, Moni and Kbrain!! Awesome numbers.

I forgot to say to Galvan- great news! Into the sack you go! &#128516;

My sister had a girl but they aren't telling us the name or sending pics. Is it normal for this to drive me bonkers?? Sheesh! 

Hope you can eat soon, Terri!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats kbrain!!! :happydance:

Thanks Rain!! LOL Congrats on your niece!! It woudl drive me crazy if my sister woudl have dine that!!

AF is still going, I am on CD10!! I thought she had practically left the building yesterday, so we BDed last night, btu she was back again this morning. I hope she is gone by tomorrow, so I can convince OH to BD then. I usually O on CD11-13, and have slight pains on my right side which is my open side and the tumor side. Fxed we can get some more BDing in before O. He has always had great SAs, so we might BD everyday as soon as AF leaves for good. He refuses to DTD when AF is here. GRRR! I told him the other day that if AF wasn't gone by my normal fertile days, we could still BD because we have red sheets. LOL He didn't really like the idea. LOL


----------



## GalvanBaby

Terri, the tumor will cause HCG in my system as long as it is there. I am planning on doing a test this week, as soon as I can get across the border to go shopping. She said that it won't affect TTC in anyway though, that even with HCG in my system,when I get pregnant it will still double like it should. She did say that I won't know if I am pregnant with just one beta or with an HPT, so it just makes it a little more stressful. Grr!

Taurus, I am not sure when the results will be back, but I am going to call as soon as I cross as well. Usually in the States, no news is good news though. LOL


----------



## terripeachy

Great numbers Kbrain!! :happydance:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Kbrain - those are fantastic numbers! 
Moni- how was your appointment?
Rain- congrats on your niece and how exciting you might have a little one so soon! 
Nikki- Your son's costume sounds fantastic!
Taurus- are you excited for tomorrow?

Hi to everyone else! 

AFM- had my NT scan this morning. The baby was kicking and waving and tossing and turning all over so no sex guess, 12.4cm and hb 161- right on track for a March 21 due date. The neck measured 1.5 (under 3 is good) and there's definitely a nose so I feel good about the Down's risk. DH went and was totally besotted with the baby moving all around.


----------



## Taurus8484

Good morning ladies :flower::flower::flower:

KBrain  We havent told many people yet. Just my Mum and hubbys parents and 3 close friends. Great second beta newsexciting.

Kfs1  Ive actually been feeling not that great lately. My evening sickness seems to have stepped up a notch..come 3 in the afternoon and I feel horrendous. It all ended around 16 weeks with my son so hoping a few more weeks and it all disappears.

Moni  how did your scan go??? Have your next blood results yet??

Book  that is fantasticits great watching little bean jump around everywhere isnt it. Beginning to feel more real to you yet??? I am beyond excited for tomorrow.cannot wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Especially after reading about yours.

Hi to everyone else............


----------



## Bookwrmgal

It's definitely feeling real now. Especially when it was moving all around looking like an actual human instead of a gummy bear! I was watching the screen and going "yep, that explains the stitch in my side when it kicks like that" lol. It was such a trip to watch! Hubs said it was the happiest moment of his life so far.

i can't wait to hear all about your appointment, Taurus!


----------



## moni77

oh yay Book!

Scan went really well - doc started off saying we might not see much and then seemed surprised when we saw a textbook shaped sac!! Beta was 2469! Progesterone was over 40 so I can cut the injection back down to 1cc. Back next Tuesday and hoping to see a heartbeat!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Oh wow Moni, those are great numbers!


----------



## Taurus8484

*Hubs said it was the happiest moment of his life so far.* Thats beautiful Book, really is..........

And what fantastic news Moni.............yay!!!

Ladies..........so hoping all this great news rubs off on everyone and we get more bfp's soon xx


----------



## somedayisnow

Kbrain- those are fantastic beta numbers. :thumbup:

Galvan - men can be stupid about AF. :haha:

Bookwrmgal - It's sweet how in love your hubby is with your baby. :cry:

Moni- Your little bean is at superhero levels. :dance:

and to the rest of you wonderful ladies, howdy! :howdy:


----------



## terripeachy

You are all making me so happy on this thread. Glad all is great!


----------



## Rainshiny

I'll reiterate exactly what someday said! 

Book- that sounds like an incredible experience! Can't wait to hear about your scan Thursday Taurus!


----------



## kfs1

Rainshiny - Congrats on becoming an Aunt. When do you think your sister will be spilling the beans? Hope you can find out some more info soon!

Galvan - Hope you get your DH to get to BDing soon! :)

Book - Great news about your appointment. I LOVE that your DH is so excited, as well he should be. Too cute!!

Taurus - So, no morning sickness but evening sickness, huh? Yikes - that doesn't sound fun at all. I hope the sickness ends sooner than later for you. Good luck at your scan tomorrow!


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck at your scan today, Taurus! Is your DH going with you?


----------



## GalvanBaby

SOunds like the scan went great, Book! I love your OH's comment!

Moni, awesome numbers! Congrats on seeing a sac!

Good luck with yoru scan today, Taurus!

Terri, how is everything going?

Hi everyone!!

AFM, CD13, and we BDed CDs 10 and 12. I got him to BD in Cd10 even though I was spotting. The powers of a woman! LOL I usually O on Cd12, but I am not sure if I have yet. I think I will temp tomorrow to see if my temp is what it usually is PreO or postO. My preO temps stay pretty steady between 96.9 and 97.4, and postO is always above 97.7. I have no idea how I will know if a miraclke happens right now, I guess if AF is not here by Sept 23 which is CD26, I will get betas.


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Galvan! I hope you have a true success this time around. Your BD schedule sounds good!

Not much going on here...just reading my school papers and going to work every day. I have a few dinners/activities planned for the upcoming weeks, but seriously, nothing exciting. Stims start on the 19th, BCP ends on the 15. I'm looking forward to that day. I actually started working immediately when I got here this morning and forgot to take my blood pressure meds and BCP. I started getting a few cramps around 10, and then I remembered. Oops. It's a sign that I need to *not* start working immediately. hee hee. Who does that, anyway? :wacko: HA!!HA!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Galvan  you go girllots of :sex: for you

Rain  that is kinda strange, your sister not even telling you the name???? Have you seen or heard anything yet???

Nikki  where are you???? You are quiet 

Kfs1  yes, I had evening sickness with my son too, more so than in the morning. Hoping it goes away.........soon :sick:

Peachy  good morning twinnie!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes hubby is coming with me. Only a week to go and stims start..not sure what that entirely means but Im going to say YAY anyways cause I figure it must be good. :happydance:

Hi Book, someday, fizzle, moni, Book and anyone else I missed :hi:

Afm  7 hours until scan..eeeeekkkkk..nervous, excited, nervous, excited, excited, excited, nervous...:happydance::happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Good morning! You mean I'm not going to know your results until I wake up?? Grrr...you really should get an early morning appointment so WE can see the results before we sleep. hee hee. J/K. I'm excited for you.

Stimming is where you start taking shots or patches or pills to boost your follies, prevent ovulations, etc..I guess it's short for stimulating, so we all know what that means. It was more exciting last time. *groan* hee hee. Now it just seems routine.


----------



## Nikki1979

Galvan - good luck bedding. I hope you catch the egg this month. 

Taurus - good luck with the scan today. I can only imagine how excited you must be. Baby will finally look like a baby. My DS looked like an alien at the 13 week scan. 

Terri - Working as soon as you got in? I usually just waste a lot of time pretending to look like I am setting up my desk for a hard days work when infact I am just wasting time :haha: You need to relax. 

Book - its great that you got to see the baby kicking around. Ultrasounds were my favourite times during pregnancy even though I didn't like holding my urine in for hours. At my 13 week scan, the tech said your bladder is too full. She goes, why don't you just go and empty one cup of urine. I said to hubby, " How do I stop once I start?"

Moni and Kbrain - great numbers!! It all seems real now. 

AFM - I am super tired the last few weeks. I have hypothyroidism ( diagnosed after my second loss) and my endo put me on thyroxine. At my last appointment with my haematologist, he said that my T4 is too high ( over the range) and T3 which is the active form of thyroid hormone is too low so it seems like my body is not converting properly. I have been trying to get touch with my endo but she is on extended vacation for 3 months - just my luck!! I have to somehow manage until my hormones are balanced out.


----------



## Nikki1979

Rainyshiny - congrats on becoming an aunt. Have you seen the babys pic yet? 

I hope you get your child though adoption soon. My younger brother is adopted - my parents adopted him when he was 3 weeks old. He is such a blessing in our lives.


----------



## Taurus8484

I know Peachy.........will have to make next appointment first thing in the morning, it kills me waiting all day too......so stimming is where they try to get as many follicles as possible to get nice and big so they can retrieve them...........nice......hey, it only takes 1 remember.....look at Moni.....positive

Thanks Nikki.......wonder where you had been. So I guess your thryoid problems are another reason why you are having trouble conceiving also????


----------



## Nikki1979

Yeah hypo makes it harder to conceive but once your hormones are in balance fertility is restored. Some doctors says that TSH has to be below 2 to be able to conceive and coincidentally the 2 times I have managed to conceived was the only time my TSH was below 2. Other times it has been close to 3 but my GP kept telling me its normal. Its only when I reviewed my records and did my research that I found out that normal is up to 5 but for TTC normal is up to 2.


----------



## Taurus8484

Well scan went well. Bubba measuring 3 days ahead, heartbeat of 161. Yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## kfs1

Great news Taurus!!! :)


----------



## moni77

nice!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Terri- yay for almost stimming time. And you need to ease into the workday, like Nikki said :coffee:

Taurus- I am so excited and pleased your scan went well too! and look at us with matching heartbeats for our bubbas! 

Nikki- I laughed out loud about your pee story. I wouldn't know how to hold any back lol but it seems like it fills up right away for me, like those automatic dog water dishes. That is a bummer about your endo being on extended leave. Is there at least someone filling in?

Rain- did you get any info yet about your niece? I can understand not wanting to see anyone yet but the no photo or name is weird.

Hi to everyone else!

AFM - not much. One of my besties is in full on baby shower mode. I'm not exactly one for being made to feel special so I am overwhelmed and touched. She lives in Seattle so I haven't been able to see her in years because of her leukemia and finances and stuff. Little goober is being very active I think - lots of not quite cramping but more of a pushing sensation near where s/he is and stitches in my side. We did our announcement the other day so the world (or at least facebook) knows our secret.


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo Taurus!!! Glad to hear it.


----------



## KBrain3377

Taurus - that's awesome, happy to hear that your appointment went well! Are you starting to show yet? I'm worried that I will start to show much sooner this time around, and we'll have to tell people sooner than we're ready. With my son I didn't show till about 20-21 weeks, and we waited till about 16 weeks to tell people. I know - super cautious is my middle name. 

Book - your appointment sounds great too, and your DH sounds very sweet. Aren't you glad to have announced to everyone, so now everyone can be happy with you? Sometimes I think it's the hardest secret to keep, when you just want to shout it to the world. 

Rain - hope you get to meet your niece soon!


----------



## Doxie

First off, let me preface by saying that I am reluctant to talk about any of this because I have always felt that if I open my mouth and blab, I jinx myself. This is why no one but ladies here, on FF and DH know we are TTC. I've just been having some weird pains today. Lower abdomen...feels like someone is streatching it. Kind of almost like a cross between bloated and a full bladder. 

I'm afraid every time I go pee...do not want to see red....


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Just got a voice mail from the genetic counselor with scan results. My Down risk has actually decreased despite my age as a result of the scan and bloods. Despite this, I am still put in high risk at 1% (I would assume because of my age). I need to call tomorrow to go over the results.


----------



## Doxie

Bookwrmgal said:


> Just got a voice mail from the genetic counselor with scan results. My Down's risk has actually decreased despite my age as a result of the scan and bloods. Despite this, I am still put in high risk at 1% (I would assume because of my age). I need to call tomorrow to go over the results.

That all sounds great


----------



## Nikki1979

Taurus - great news. Now you can tell the world. Have you got anything planned? 

Book - I guess they are always extra cautious with women over 35. I am happy that the scan revealed everything was okay. 

Doxie - I am 9dpo today as well but not planning to test until next week. I still feel that I wasn't lucky this month as I was too tired to bed after I got my positive OPK.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi everyone. 
Good luck to everyone for wherever you find yourselves in the ttc cycle...for stimming, baby dancing and scanning too. 

Fingers crossed for bfps this month. I hope it's s lucky month. 

Rain - I have to admit I really want to know about the baby. I'm not sure I could contain myself. 

Afm (I'm assuming it means as for me) - I'm on cd 11. I'm guessing ten more days until o. I'm armed with opks. Just done one and it's negative. 
I'm on day 10 of healthy eating with no alcohol or caffeine. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Nikki1979

Ladies, I am seeing my GP tomorrow and want to request some tests. I had some tests done but later on found out that it should be done on day 3 whereas I had done it on 7dpo. If its not good then I will just go straight into IVF beginning of 2015. 
So the tests I should request are LH, FSH and AMH? Anything else?


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks ladies xx

Book - matching due dates, matching heartbeats.....probably same sex too

Kbrain - things are starting to get uncomfortable. Especially pants. Got all my old maternity clothes out today. 

Nikki - have told family and friends. No Facebook yet. May wait until 20 weeks for that. I think FSH and LH are the main ones and estradiol as well.

Doxie - sounds promising


----------



## GalvanBaby

Nikki, I would request progesterone as well. 

Taurus and Book, 1 more day until 2nd Tri! Yayy!!! 

AFM, I am CD15. I am sure I have Oed, so now to just wait to see if AF comes.


----------



## KBrain3377

Nikki1979 said:


> Taurus - great news. Now you can tell the world. Have you got anything planned?
> 
> Book - I guess they are always extra cautious with women over 35. I am happy that the scan revealed everything was okay.
> 
> Doxie - I am 9dpo today as well but not planning to test until next week. I still feel that I wasn't lucky this month as I was too tired to bed after I got my positive OPK.




GalvanBaby said:


> Nikki, I would request progesterone as well.
> 
> Taurus and Book, 1 more day until 2nd Tri! Yayy!!!
> 
> AFM, I am CD15. I am sure I have Oed, so now to just wait to see if AF comes.

I second that Nikki - the progesterone is a big one, especially if you have a shorter LP. I think the AMH is a big factor when they consider you for IVF. Good luck , hope you have a great appointment.


----------



## Taurus8484

Quiet in here over the last few days&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..guess it&#8217;s the weekend and everyone is busy

Moni &#8211; you should have your scan soon???

KBrain &#8211; have you got another lot of betas coming??

Book &#8211; welcome to 2nd Tri&#8230;&#8230;..

How is everyone else going in their cycles???


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have finished my last exam for my Associate's Degree!! I am super excited!! I am officially a paralegal!!


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi everyone! I was out I town for a few days. 

Taurus and book- nice to hear the scans and bloodworm went well!

Good luck to everyone in your cycles!

Doxie- I know the feeling--posting to this thread has seen a lot of good luck, so no worries about sharing, doll!

I just looked up my day 3 out of curiosity my fsh was high, amh was low (both not good) and TSH was 2.2. Antral follicle count between 6 and 10. I think diminished ovarian reserve kept the iui's from working tho, not the tsh. Idk. Nikki, shouldn't they test tsh too?

My sister had a girl! Healthy, 9 lbs. they emailed us about 14 hours after the birth the announcement and that everyone was doing well. They embargoed our posting on FB until they announced it 3 days later. I'm happy for her, but I think I will let them have their space. It's a good excuse, because I'm sure I'd be jealous to see her anyway. &#128532;


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Galvan!!!

Rain - yes my bloodworms went well...........:rofl:


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi everyone,
Galvan - congrats!!!

AF got me yesterday ( 3 days early) so tomorrow will go and get my blood test done for LH/FSH/oestradiol/AMH and FAI. I am also getting a pelvic ultrasound after AF ends to check my uterus and ovaries. 

Rainy - my TSH is checked every 4-6 weeks. I have hypo and I think my TSH is currently 0.83. It has to be less than 2.5. 
Rainy -


----------



## kfs1

Galvan - Congratulations!

Nikki - Sorry that the witch got you. 

Rainshiny - Congrats on the new niece!

Nothing much going on here. Unmedicated cycle this month so I'm just waiting to O which I suspect will be earlier than usual. Urologist appt on Wednesday with my DH to discuss possible surgery. I had a few beverages on Saturday night (a few too many, actually) and I'm STILL so tired. I can't handle myself like I used to be able to but I guess that's a good thing. Keeps me from drinking too much all of the time. :)


----------



## moni77

Congrats Galvan!!

Yep - next scan is tomorrow...


----------



## Doxie

Keeping AF away!!!!


----------



## KBrain3377

Congrats Galvan! All that hard work paid off - must feel so good. 

Doxie - I can't believe you haven't tested yet - you must have resolve of steel!

Taurus - My next appointment is not for another 10 days, when I will be 7 weeks and 2 days - and they will do an internal u/s to see a heartbeat. I don't think they will monitor betas any more, which is a bummer, b/c I like tests, and monitoring, and all that. When I was pregnant with my son we were seeing an RE so my level of monitoring was SO MUCH more intense. This time around since we got pregnant so quickly my obgyn is just giving me the regular ol treatment, which I gotta say is kind of a downer :wacko:


----------



## Doxie

I haven't tested because I am terrified of BFN so I wanted to get to 14dpo at least. Plus, now my husband is out of town and we test together...so I have to wait for either AF or Thursday! I only have 1 HPT left and am kind of holding onto it. I am definitely anxious, don't get me wrong!!!!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Congrats Galvan!

Book and Taurus ~ 2nd tri now. YAY! 

Nikki ~ sorry about the witch. she got me too. :cry:

Doxie ~ fx for you! 

Moni ~ good luck on your scan tomorrow. So exciting!

Rain ~ congrats on your little niece! understandable though about giving them space (which helps you out emotionally). 

KBrain ~ I like tests too...the more tests the better. 

Hi kfs and everyone else!

afm...af arrived saturday...at least my cycle is back to almost a 28 day. arrived cd 27, but its SO heavy still. on to next month for me. Took this one hard because Friday would have been our gender scan. Baby would have been 21 weeks today. :cry:


----------



## 37andhopeful

Hi!
Thank you for starting this thread. I'm Tracy, 37, and ttc#1. I'm still learning all the acronyms so please pardon any mistakes. I'm 7dpo and since my LP is short, I am nervous AF will show up any minute. I'm glad to read the other threads to not feel so alone.


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-Huge congrats from the northeast! You did it. You're amazing!

Welcome 37!

Sorry Nikki that the witch got you, but the testing tomorrow will hopefully be ok and give you confidence to keep trying.

Doxie-Good job on waiting. Thursday it is.

Rain-Congrats on becoming an aunt. The wait will make it exciting. :wacko:

kfs1-Looks like you are about to O. Woohoo..Hope all goes well on Wed. with your hubs' doctors appointment.

Kbrain-Yes, it sounds like OBGYN visits for pregnancy are a downer. 

Sorry to everyone I missed. I enjoyed my weekend break away from BnB. hee hee. I did get all my schoolwork done though, so I accomplished something. Now I just have to try and catch up with everyone.

AFM (as for me), my insurance for my meds was giving me a TIME. They still don't know whether I'm out of money or not. STUPID! So...I had to pay for most of my meds out of pocket, and I will be sending in the reimbursement just in case they somehow find that I have some extra money in the "bank." I called my medical insurance, and I have plenty there for ultrasounds and such, so that's great, and I'm happy about that. Also, one of my meds has rebates, so I'll be sending that in too. I don't get new prescription insurance until January, so I'll be out of pocket until then. Kind of sucky, but hopefully once this baby arrives, I won't have to take a lot of meds. Who knows...whatever..It's so stupid. The worst part is that i'll have to cut back on my eating out with friends. I know, no biggie for most, but I LOVE eating out. Cooking too, but eating out with friends is much more fun. Maybe I'll have to start hosting potlucks or something. hee hee. UGH!! The menu tonight has my new favorite, cornbread with jalapeños and cheese, alongside chicken/bacon/ranch pasta. The cornbread will get me through the week. I also made hard boiled eggs and bought cereal for breakfast/snacks. This is my new life. Oh...BCP is done, and i have my first bloodwork and ultrasound tomorrow. Game on! I miss you guys.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Time to get this baby in the belly, Terri!! Praying this is your cycle!!


----------



## kfs1

Welcome 37.

I'm so sorry MommytoLBG. :hugs: Here's hoping that October's your month!


----------



## moni77

So we have a HB at 6w1d.... all is looking good. Back next week - but I am to call my reg OB for an appointment!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







HB.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Spud- Good for you with your new healthy eating regiment! 

Nikki- how was the GP appointment? Did you do your 3 day bloods?

Galvan- Congrats, Graduate!!

Rain- bloodworms lol! How are you doing with your paperwork and everything?

Kfs- good luck with the urologist appt. tomorrow

Doxie- Fx Fx that the witch stays away!

Kbrain  Im on regular monitor too, despite being higher risk. I liked the more frequent monitoring I had with the RE because I felt more like they were paying attention and I wasnt going to get lost in the shuffle if anything happened.

Mommy  Im sorry AF came and that you are feeling down because of the scan. Silver lining that your cycles are closer to normal though. I know, small consolation. :hugs:

37  welcome! I had a shortish LP too. Are you taking anything to lengthen it?

Terri- That insurance run around sounds like a real headache. But that cornbread sounds amazing! 

Moni  YAY! I am so happy for you! 

AFM- I forgot to post the 12.5 wk scan so I will do it here. Little one has DHs forehead I think. The other photo has more my mouth. No clue about the nose. Feeling good here, just tired. Lots of pokes and twinges and feeling bloated and pants are uncomfortable. I have an interview tomorrow so wish me luck please! My job ends in 6wks and Im getting panicked.

Oh and I have been craving caramel apples but they have been impossible to find- at least plain ones without nuts or sprinkles. DH has been so sweet searching the state for them. I have no idea why no one seems to have them this year but I made do with grocery store caramel apples.
 



Attached Files:







clackers.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Doxie

Just a quick observation....this is my 4th cycle being off BCPs. Cycle 1, 26 days. Cycle 2, 27 days. Cycle 3 (super freaky), 18 days. I am on CD28 now which is putting AF as late....fwiw.


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-What a great scan picture! I hope this interview is the best and you find the perfect job! I think caramel apples aren't that difficult to make, if worse comes to worse. You might be in luck too because it's fall, and caramel apples are the best prior to trick or treating! I hope you get your sweet tooth satisfied..how are you feeling emotionally, aside from being panicked about your job. Did you tell your doctor how you feel?

Doxie-It's good that you're keeping track. Once you get off BCP it's anyone's guess, especially if you had PCOS or any other issue before you took BCP. I was very regular before I went on the pill, and I'm still pretty regular now, so I lucked out. I would still say that my temps have been wackadoodle ever since I started taking them, so I'm really of no help. I'm just waiting for Thursday for you. hee hee. :dust:


----------



## moni77

I was pretty regular UNTIL I started tracking things. It was very weird. Then whenever I took a trigger shot - my period wouldn't come for weeks later...


----------



## Taurus8484

Nikki  sorry AF got you early.Have you had your blood test yet??? Got the results??

Kfs1  Hope your feeling better from your few beverages.:haha:

Doxie  I would have tested by nowyour doing well to not :test:

KBrain  hope things are going well 

Mommy  :hugs:

37andhopeful  welcome :flower:

Peachy  Nearly stimming time..and what is cornbread?!?!?!?!?!

Moni  yay for heartbeat!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Book  great scan picI have no idea what caramel apples are but I want onenow!!! Hope you get the job...

Hi anyone I missed.........

afm - well this is my scan picture......thought I would put mine up there.....not much else happening, had to tell people as my tummy has definately popped out and people were starting to guess anyways.....
 



Attached Files:







bubba.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Nikki1979

Wow - loving all the scan pictures <3 Congratulations girl, I am so happy for u all. 

I got my cd3 blood test done yesterday and will have an ultrasound next Tuesday to check for adenomyosis again. I have been feeling a bit down and have been googling and its next to impossible getting pregnant naturally with adenomyosis ( its basically endometriosis of the uterus). I guess hubby is getting frustrated too so called monash ivf and they recommended a doctor whose area of expertise is my condition. There is a 3-4 month wait to see her so 2015 may be my year. 
DH is not feeling well and is home for 3 days and he is such a baby when he is sick so will be in lurk mode for a few days.


----------



## Doxie

Look at all the little humans cookin!

I want to at least get to test before AF even if she flies in! I just went potty and no sign yet!

I had been on BCPs for over 20 years! I think I was regular and recall no painful pms ever when I wasn't on them. I was only on them to not get pregnant.


----------



## terripeachy

Cornbread is a bread made in a cast iron skillet using cornmeal and flour. I put the peppers, corn kernels and cheese in it to make it extra yummy. You also put baking soda/powder, milk and an egg in the mix. I also added a bit of sugar because I like my cornbread a little bit sweet. 
Your scan picture looks clear too. Yay!! Oh and a caramel apple is an apple on a stick dipped in caramel. They are SO sweet but also really good. The tart apple and the sweet caramel. Yum. 

Nikki-I hope the IVF place works out for you with your condition. I'm sad that you have it, though. In Australia, so you guys have insurance to cover the costs or at least part of it?


----------



## Taurus8484

OOOhhh Peachy............Im not sure about the whole cornbread thing........Im sure it tastes good though but give me a caramel apple...........

And IVF here isnt covered fully, you can get some money for insurance if you have private health insurance and Medicare (which is our Government Medical Program) will also help a little, but your still out of pocket a fair bit


----------



## Nikki1979

Yep IVF is not fully funded..I have a few options though. There is a low cost clinic where my out of pocket would be approximately $1600 per cycle and if I go with the major one then I would be paying $3800 for the first cycle and if I have extra embryos then the transfer for subsequent cycles would be $1600.


----------



## terripeachy

Ooh that's cheap (compared to ours). I hope you don't have to go through it Nikki, but if you do, at least there is a low cost clinic nearby. :hugs:

Doxie-Good luck! One more day until test day. :)


----------



## kfs1

Moni/Bookwrm/Taurus - Love the ultrasounds ladies! So amazing. :)

Taurus - Cornbread may sound strange but it's soooooo good. :)

Doxie - Hope that witch stays away.

Nikki - I'm sorry about your condition but it sounds like you have a good plan in place should you need to move on to IVF. I hope you can get in to see that doctor sooner than later.

Nothing to report. Just waiting to O. :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Love the pics ladies!

Hi everyone! I have a job interview with a criminal defense law firm today which is my second choice for law specialty. Praying I get the position! I go to the Dr tomorrow so hopefully all us OK there. I bought an HPT, but keep forgetting to use it to see if I still have the hormone or not.


----------



## Doxie

I'm out.


----------



## KBrain3377

Sorry Doxie!! I was excited to see if you had tested yet....good luck with this cycle, fx for you. 

Hi Taurus - what a beautiful scan! Don't you love when you can almost see their little baby face on the monitor? Soooo cool. Oh and about the cornbread, I know it's a weird American thing, and it takes a while to grow on you, at least it did for me (I'm Russian-born), but it really can be very tasty. 

Moni and Bookworm - both ladies you have beautiful scans we well. Man, we seem to have quite a number of LO on the way, don't we? 

Afm, I've been so busy trying to keep up with my 14 month old who just started walking yesterday by himself, and now won't stand still for a minute. Plus I've been feeling like I got hit by a train every day for a week now - so exhausted!!! Nausea keeps creeping up, but not too bad and only a few times a day, so I'm surviving. Really sick of the daily Crinone progesterone gel - are any of you ladies doing this? If you are, you know how gross "it" can get down there... sorry tmi. Last night my hubs wanted to get some action, but the cottage cheese discharge is the last thing to make me feel in the mood. Oh well, he can wait. :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry again Doxie! :hugs:

Galvan-Good luck today with your interview. I know you'll do great!

Kbrain-yeah, any type of progesterone is disgusting. It definitely does not make me feel like "having a party." hee hee.

AFM-Not too much going on. I think my post bcp AF will be here any minute. I had terrible cramps last night and today I saw a dash of light pink, so she needs to come on so she can move on.

I got a mani/pedi today (had to boost my spirits after dropping so much $ on my meds), and I got them painted in bright Orioles orange. The whole city is so pumped for the orange and black. Go O's.


----------



## moni77

FXedGalvan!!

Sorry Doxie...:hugs:

I am taking the progesterone shots - so no cottage cheese but a sore BUM! I was really tired today and took a nap when I got home from work. Otherwise not many symptoms. A little headachy but no real nausea since that first week. 

My first appointment with the reg ob is in 3 weeks - but Ithink I see the RE for the next 2...


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Sorry Doxie :hugs:

FX Galvan!

Terri- that mani/pedi sounds heavenly! I am still feeling depressed so I will talk to the Dr about it on the 1st. I am also super duper hormonal still though.

Kbrain- I still take the pro emerita prog cream. I don't want to wean myself off until I talk to the Dr. Congrats on your active little guy! But what timing for him to start running all over the place!

Taurus- caramel apples and cornbread are both very delicious. Not together though lol. I love cornbread with a nice pot of chili. Yum!

Hi everyone else! 

AFM- Crazy day. I wound up losing my voice about 8pm here last night (sinuses). It was still iffy this morning so I wound up not going to work because I couldn't risk not having a voice for the interview. Interview went really well. The only downside is that the pay is low and there aren't many hours but something is definitely better than nothing and the librarians were all really nice. I got a call from the genetic counselor and come to find out the cell free DNA testing is free with my secondary insurance through Medicaid. So I rushed off to the city to have that done. I didn't realize I had to specify I wanted to know gender though.


----------



## Taurus8484

Nikki  oh no.the man fluthe most deadliest of colds and flus.hope you survive ok :haha:

Peachy  you still havent sold me on the whole cornbread thing.and what is Orioles??? I swear you throw something new on here each day Ive never heard of just to test my knowledge of USA :haha:

Kfs1  doesnt look like youre going too o early after all

Galvan  best of luck with interview

Doxie  :hugs:

KBrian  my little guy has been walking since 11 months so I know all about it.you will never catch him now. Ive never been on progesterone so cant help with that problem, but I know in my pregnancies in general my discharge is a lot more, not cottage cheese though..its not itchy is it, not an infection??

Hi Moni..:flower: and anyone I missed

Book  best of luck with interview as well.oooohhh does this mean your finding out the sex of bubba???

afm - not much happening. Nausea at night is slowly disappearing which is good. Havent dry retched in awhile either.......would like to get my second wind but hasnt happened yet


----------



## GalvanBaby

I feel like the interview went great! I met with my future supervising attorney, and we got along great! She explained the position and what she expects. Then, she said that I just need to meet with the firm's head attorney, and she will call me as soon as she finds out when he can meet with me. She does personal injury, and the head attorney does criminal, so I will be doing personal injury and very little criminal defense only when they need me which will be rare. She says it is interesting, I hope so. I haven't taken the Torts class, but I am supposed to take it this year. She did say that she would be patient with me while I get the hang of actually working in a law firm because she is a new attorney. She graduated last year from law school, and said that she remembers how nothing seemed to click at first. Thank God for an understanding and what seems like a great future supervisor!


----------



## Spudtastic

Kfs1 -I see you are waiting to o. When do you think it will be? I'm also waiting to o, maybr in 2 to 4 days. I got a faint line on opk today so it's working towards it.


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-The Orioles are Baltimore's major league baseball team. We won the division two nights ago, so everyone is really excited. Oh, and an oriole is a black and orange bird, therefore, our colors are black, white and orange. :) You don't have to want to eat cornbread. That leaves more for me! I have to keep you on your toes for your next visit!

Galvan-Yay!! I hope the job is as great as they are making it out to seem. You sound really happy though.

Bookwrmgal-I hope your doctor can help you. My mani/pedi was quite nice. It'll be a while before I get another one though. Time to buckle down. When do you find out about the job?

Hi to everyone else! :wave: :flower:


----------



## kfs1

Doxie - Sorry that the witch came. Hope you had a glass of wine or some chocolate or something last night.

Galvan/Book - Glad your interviews went well! Hope you both hear back soon. Fx fx fx!

Taurus - Happy to hear that you're feeling better! :)

Terri - So, you have to wait for AF until you can move forward? I don't know why I thought you had an appt yesterday...?

Spud - YES. I had EWCM a few days ago so I was expecting to O sooner but I guess it was just a fluke. I haven't seen ANYTHING on my OPKs. I use the clearblue advanced, the ones where you get the flashing smileys, and there has been nothing so far. Maybe we'll be O buddies. :)


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Hey there, honey bunny. I had my appointment on Monday. you know how when you finish your active BCPs you usually get your period? Well, I finished after two weeks so I THOUGHT she would be coming, but so far, nada. I'm feeling a little icky, so I'd imagine I'm going to get some bleeding, but maybe after two weeks, there is not enough lining to shed. Who knows?? I'm still starting my injections on Friday, and the nice nurse called and said everything is fine, so I'm just going with the flow. I did fill out a rebate form for my meds, so I get $500 back. Great savings-not, but cheapskate Terri will take it. hee hee. Hopefully they will rebate the money quickly.

What is going on with your body? I thought you were about to O too. Keep testing. Maybe tomorrow will be the day. Are you BD'ing yet? i would, just in case you get those crosshairs tomorrow for some odd reason.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I CANNOT believe that you had to paid for your meds out of pocket. Did you find out if any of it will possibly be covered? So ridiculous how expensive they are. I hear you about the BCPs. I was on them right before my uterus surgery but apparently they did nothing for me. I'm so happy that you start injections on Friday though. YAY! Your BFP is almost here!

And yes, I'm totally on the BDing just in case. But I'm trying to do the every other day thing this time around so we don't wear ourselves out. :)

Oh - and here's our update from the urologist. We will be moving forward with surgery and it won't be coded under fertility. But I will also be moving forward with IVF once I figure out my insurance. We can't schedule the surgery until one of my DHs breaks because he can't take any time off. Plus, once the surgery is done, it can take up to a year to see improvements. I don't have that kind of time ladies! :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi kfs - yeah I was thinking someone to test with in a couple of weeks  I have a longer cycle and o late so using opks to confirm that this cycle. I'm using a new Zealand brand. Tests are quite expensive here. The clear blue ovulator test is $75 for a small pack...thats just about 40 quid. So the tests I have come up with two lines. 

Doxie - sorry that you're out :-( 

The baby scan pics are cute. It's amazing when you see that 13 week scan when your belly is flatish but there's a person in there


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies! I went to the dr today. The ob/gyn said she believes that I was in fact pregnant, and that I have a blood cyst. My CA-125 was down to normal, my AF was horrible this time, and my HPTs are now negative. 

TMI AF info:

Spoiler
TMI: AF was: Night before AF, major cramps on right side felt like cyst pains. CD1-2 medium flow horrible cramping CD3: had a HUGE clot that was at least 3-4 inches wide. After the clot passed the cramping weakened, but I started heavy bleeding and had tons of clots. CD 4-5 still heavy bleeding and tons of clots; CD6: heavy bleeding some clots; CD7-8 medium flow some clots; CD9 medium flow; Cd10-11 spotting Cds 12-14 nothing; Cds 15-18 spotting.

The u/s tech left early, she was sick so no u/s today. My CA-125 went from 56.9 to 32 and less than 34 is normal. I did an HPT this morning and it was negative. She compared all of my medical history from my BFP to now, and said she believes that I was pregnant and that it was not viable. She said that I probably have a hemmorhagic cyst that could have started out as the corpus lutem cyst, but turned into a blood filled cyst. She said the pain could have been the cyst bursting. She said there is no need to rush an u/s due to my low CA-125 test, so we scheduled it for Oct. 30. She also believes that I might have slight endo, but I don't get why she woudl say that when she hasn't done any tests to confirm that.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Galvan. Sorry to hear about your experience with the pregnancy :-( I hope you keep well.


----------



## Spudtastic

Just got a postive on my opk (I think...line was as dark as the test line but it took five minutes to come up). I know what I'm doing tonight


----------



## somedayisnow

*Spuds,* good job on the opk. Tonight, do it like it's your job and you're up for a promotion? :sex:

*Galvan*, sorry to hear about your previous BFP. Did the doctor think the cysts will come back? Also congratulations on your graduation. :happydance: Your new job is just around the corner!

*Bookwrmgal*, I would imaginary fight you for a caramel apple, right now. To the death. :coffee:

*Doxie*, :hugs:

*moni*, your betas are crazy high. Your little one to be is basically a superhero. :ninja:

*Kbrain*, how sweet that your little boy is now walking. He must be racing around the house by now. :dog:

*Taurus*, sorry about the nausea but your second wind is coming...slowly...but it's coming. :kiss:

*kfs1*, my doctor does that too. He tries to code things as anything but fertility so that my insurance will cover it. Too bad he can't do that with IVF. :haha:

Shout out to all the fine ladies that I missed. I'll just be over hear hoping for all our BFPs. :headspin:

*afm*, I had me pre-op today. I have to say I can't wait to get the surgery over with. I'm tired of having this thing in me. Time to cut it out so that I can move on. I also had to pay my co-pay for the surgery and it was only $100. I crap on my insurance because it doesn't cover fertility but at least I'm lucky enough to have insurance that won't bankrupt me when I need to get a giant cyst removed. I wish the this truth was the same for everyone.


----------



## Spudtastic

Somedayisnow - love the analogy. I couldn't stop laughing  

But I've just had an argument with dh. Can you believe it. We hardly ever row. Grrrr.


----------



## kfs1

Spud - Hope you got some BDing in even though you were arguing. I STILL haven't gotten a positive OPK, but judging from my temps, I think I'm just past O. We'll see if they stay up over the next few days. I have never NOT had a positive on the OPKs but I have heard that some people have to test twice a day to catch their surge...? Who knows?? I'll be happy if my temps stay up and luckily, I got a few BDing sessions in.

Galvan - I'm so sorry about the pregnancy. :( Does this mean that you no longer need surgery?

Someday - Happy that you're moving forward with your surgery soon. I know you want to get things moving!


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-Yeah, so what does all this really mean?

Spud-Sorry about the row. Hopefully you made up just long enough to get prego! hee hee. 

someday-$100 isn't bad. Insurance is so wonky. Sometimes things are super cheap and others, they are just over the top expensive. Glad you have it though.

I volunteered for the animal shelter yesterday as a check-in person for this happy hour social thing, and as I was walking to my car, I saw a candy shop, and they had all sorts of covered apples; caramel, chocolate with nuts, candy. I was going to go in and take a picture, but I thought google works just as well. Sorry Taurus/Bookwrmgal. hee hee. I would have bought one had I gone inside, but with being sick, I could hardly taste/enjoy it, so no sense buying it. :) I have the willpower of a flea (?), and that's why I don't shop regularly. Do fleas have willpower?

I was fake crying the blues this morning to my husband about my shots starting today. I was like 'NOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooo.' hee hee. He will be home between 7-9 tonight to supervise me. But, this is the last time I'm doing this (in September) so I will suck it up. :haha:

Hope everyone has a great day and a great weekend. I'm going to start temping again tomorrow too so you'll have another wackadoodle chart to :ninja: very soon.


----------



## Doxie

Today I am doing the Day 3 blood testing. My DH is also getting lucky with the magic cup. We're doing semen analysis as well. He's at our GP getting a checkup and making his way to have blood taken. He's having a big donation day today!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Someday - Let us hope we will not have to resort to dueling for caramel apples :happydance: Glad the surgery day is coming up soon!

Spud- hope you had some make up BD (although that never happens with DH and I even though I would like to heehee)

Terri- ohhhh that shop sounds amazing right now. My friend is at Disney today and I am sure she is indulging in all sorts of custom made caramel apples

Kfs- It might have been a short surge that you missed on the OPK

Galvan - so what does all of this mean for you and TTC?

AFM - Not much going on. online chat interview screen Monday morning. Going to see the new Godzilla movie at a friend's tomorrow. Hoping to get some reading in. Really hoping DH has his "cranky pants" off this week because he's been barely tolerable. Oh and I am patiently waiting for the bladder activity to calm down now that I am in my 2nd tri. Every 2 hours last night! and I stopped drinking 2.5hrs before bed! :dohh:


----------



## moni77

might have started the morning sickness last night - headache turned into serious nausea - thought I wouldn't make it home. I didn't throw up at all, but sure felt like it was coming...


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi all!
Been stalking but didn't have time to reply.

Sorry, Doxie! Good luck with Day 3s!

Moni, you sure you're not having twins???? That one-a could've split into a two-a... I had to do vag and shot progesterone with my FET--ugh! Terri, you sound like you're enjoying a little too much! haha:haha: (Terri, did you see my message??)

Someday-I'm excited for your surgery to be over too! Yay!

Spud and Kfs--have fund BD-ing.

Book--you are interviewing a client or something? Speaking of fall foods, I had my first gingerbread cake of the season---so good. I forgot about it from last year.

Galvan--that sounds like better news than before. Congrats on the diploma and the interview!

Taurus--ok, so IVF is like $12,000 per cycle here, plus meds might be another $1,000. An IUI with meds and donor sperm is $2400 a cycle. If you're lucky you have frosties, and with just the transfer it's around 5 or 6K plus 1K for meds. My diagnostic tests were covered, but everything was out of pocket (that's why I can't do IVF, oh yeah, and the high FSH anyway).

Hi everyone else!!

AFM--we have a visit with the social worker this weekend, which means we get to start baby-proofing way before there's even a bugger in sight. I guess we'll be uber-prepared for like 2 years. I'm also going to scrub the floors and put out a ton of cute pics of my wife and I with children (nieces, nephews, friends kids...). I really hope we only have to wait a year to find our :baby: because waiting anymore is killing me. :cry: I have to confess I've been stalking double-donor pregnancy stories....:dohh: I know that adoption will get me a child for sure in the end and that I will love it more than anything. I need to focus on the goal, focus on the goal, focus on the goal...what is that, a butterfly?


----------



## Spudtastic

Book and galvan - any news on the interviews yet?
Book - did you have a 13 week scan? Do you have a 20 week scan? Can you find out the gender then.

Terri - I hope all the shots go well. Is that injections? 

Doxie - I hope all the tests go well.

Rain - wow ivf is expensive. Though adoption is exciting and you're going to give so much love to a child whose biological parents are unable to do for whatever reason. 

Moni - I hope morning sickness isn't too rough. I was very sick with dd and took ginger nausea tablets. I'm not sure if it helped though lol.

Tauras - glad you are feeling better.

Kfs1 - fingers crossed for o and bd-ing.

Afm - I had another positive opk today. (Yep proper dark line positive). Does this mean o is tomorrow? I had cramps yesterday and today and nausea today. Who knows. Managed to bd last night and was hoping for a rest tonight lol. Maybe rest tonight and bd tomorrow night.


----------



## terripeachy

Rain-what message? I don't see anything in my inbox.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hmmmm this is the first cycle ttc with opks. Think the pressure is getting a bit too much. Pains me to admit dtd last night was very unsuccessful. Anyone else experienced this?
Think o was yesterday. Hoping dtd the previous ywo days will be enough. Just going to relax and forget about it now. 

I don't mind too much if this cycle is unsuccessful as that would mean a due date of June. We have a 300 km trip to get to the hospital for birth where I live and if there's snow and roads get closed it happens in june (or has in the past). Don't want to not get to the hospital. I know it's unlikely I'm just a worrier.


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-My advice is to not tell your DH that it's positive and time to get busy. You just keep it to yourself and make yourself pretty. Hee hee. I was always upset during O time because I never thought I was going to catch the egg. I still haven't obviously but hubs doesn't need all the details because then he feels like a stud. I mean, a dud, I mean.....:haha:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I can TTC. This just makes 3 losses. I go back for u/s October 30. I am going to get her to check for endo, but I doubt I have that.


----------



## Taurus8484

Good Morning Ladies :coffee:.I have been MIA the last few days.been busy weekend with a good friends wedding and all

Galvan  have you heard any more about the job?? Sorry to hear about your cyst, but you have the okay to TTC.:thumbup:

Spud  have you Od yet??

Peachy  how is it all going?? When you set for retrieval??.....chart chart chart.I love looking at temps 

Kfs1  I see you have Od..will be stalking cause you are not on progesterone this time to influence your temps

Someday  How did the pre-op go?? When is surgery date??

Hi Doxie and others I may have missed..

Book  Have you heard about your job??? Dont think you answered before, are you finding out sex or waiting until delivery??

Moni  welcome to the joys of the 1st Trimester.where you feel like shit 24/7.hoping the nausea isnt too bad for you.I always found the vomiting was bearable, its the all-day nausea thats is horrible

Rain  how did the visit go with the social worker???

afm - busy weekend with wedding......plus the weather here is changing and yesterday was one of those beautiful spring days....went down the park with the hubby and little fella and had a great day. Nausea is still pretty shit at night......waiting for 16 weeks, thats when it eased with Jaxon so hoping its the same with this one.


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Taurus!
I did start temping yesterday so keep an eye on it now. I just finished Day 3 of my shots. I have an ultrasound and bloodwork tomorrow so maybe I'll have a few follies starting to grow. I just have to remember to warm my veins up while sitting in the lobby. 
Other than that, not too much going on. :juggle:

Glad you got to go to the park with your son and DH and I hope the wedding was tons of fun.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Spud- I agree with Terri about telling hubby. Unless he's like mine and his a 
low sex drive. In that case I would tell him that this is the week and to be prepared to do it a lot. That way he knows he needs to perform but not necessarily when. Also, I completely understand your feelings about timing BUT you could go early, the weather might be fine, etc... 300km to the hospital- yikes! Still, I am breathing easier that I have a late March due date as the weather will be gross and iffy here but not as bad as Feb/early March.

Rainy- How did your appointment with the social worker go?

Moni- gingersnaps and peppermint tea helped me so much with the morning sickness. I hope you are feeling better. Still getting a little bit of nausea here and there but it hasn't been bad. I went through my whole first trimester without puking but I sure wish I did!

Taurus- sounds like a lovely but busy weekend! FX that your nausea eases up soon. How are you feeling other than that? And I absolutely want to find out what this creature is- I don't know about your neck of the woods but gender neutral stuff is hard to find here. I am really hoping my cell free DNA test comes back with a gender and a no-down's result because if not I have to wait until Oct 24! Are you going to find out?

Galvan- so did the Dr give you the go ahead to just proceed as normal? When do you hear about the job? Fx Fx!

AFM- not much. Busy weekend with a friend of ours having a movie night to watch Godzilla (cheesy fun) and running errands today. Wound up sleeping the afternoon away while re-watching Sherlock. Woke up to do laundry, made homemade tomato parmesan basil soup and grilled cheese for dinner. Now just relaxing. I have a chat interview tomorrow morning- my first with that mode. Haven't heard anything yet about the other job but I really hope I get it. Have to finish my application for the teaching/ school library media cert this week and I've been lazy about my personal statement.


----------



## Taurus8484

Yay Peachy........chart stalker I am........get those veins ready girl.......(god that sounds like a junkie but I mean it in a total non junkie way)

Book - I dont know yet. We found out with our son, but we are leaning towards Team Yellow on this one........might be more tempted at 20 week scan but....we obviuosly have a lot of boy clothes, and I figure even if its a girl, she can wear blue stuff around the house......cant wait to find out what your having.........


----------



## kfs1

Moni - Sorry that you're nauseous but I'm also happy (hehe) because it means that little bean's stirring up some trouble. :) No, but seriously, I hope you can get the nausea under control. Not a fun feeling.

Rainshiny - How'd it go this weekend?!?!?!?

Spud - Hope you got some BDing in this weekend. :)

Taurus - Sounds like you had a great weekend! I hope your nausea goes away soon. Thanks for being my stalker. :) Not holding out much hope this cycle but I guess miracles can happen, right? Either way, I will be happy to not have to worry about false high temps from the progesterone!

Terri - Another stalker for you here. I miss stalking your chart! :)

Bookworm - Good luck at your interview this morning. And, um, YUM - Tomato Parmesan Basil soup??? Sounds amazing.

Great weekend for me! Beer tasting on Friday, festival at my DHs school on Saturday, and apple picking yesterday. Got to see lots of friends and family. The only thing that stunk was that it was so HUMID when we went apple picking. Doesn't quite feel like fall just yet. 

Temp drop this morning but I typically get a fallback rise so I'm sure that's what it is. Charting experts - why do you think FF set my coverline where it is? Isn't it typically a tenth of a degree above your O temp?


----------



## moni77

So I was a little nauseous on Fridayearly afternoon - but then it cleared up and I have been fine again. I think it might have something to do with the progesterone shot - I forgot to take it Thursday morning...don't know if there is a correlation or not.

No twins in there - I am getting weekly scans and there is definitely only 1. Next scan is tomorrow!! Hoping all is still great!


----------



## Rainshiny

Weddings, parks, apple picking, beer festivals- sounds like a fun weekend! 

Glad you're feeling better Moni!

Our appointment with the social worker was fine. They ask so many questions about your relationship and how you feel about adoption that you really feel psychoanalyzed- I guess it's part of their due diligence. The funny part was DW and I scrambled to clean and reorganize and child-proof, and SW barely glances around the house! Just looking to see we had a bedroom and make sure we locked up our shotgun collection, haha (as if). Oh well, now the house looks amazing and we are nearly childproof which we'll need to do eventually anyway!! 

Next appointment in two weeks, then she writes up the report. 

Doxie did you find out your results? 

Book/spud and others- it must be hard on hubbies to go through TTC with the timing pressure! I like your strategy to reduce the pressure. 

Taurus- do you have ginger snaps in Australia?

Galvan- sweetie you've had such a roller coaster--thinking of u and hoping everything goes smoothly from here on!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi ladies
So much to catch up on. I admit I have to write things down so I can say hi to everyone but I'm on my phone and out so hi everyone and I hope it's going well....

Thanks for the ttc tips. This month is the first time I told hubby the timing because it's the first time I've used opks. Plus he got suspicious because I'm the one with a low sex drive lol. No sex for three weeks then suddenly I want it everyday lol. Poor hubby. I just won't tell him next month and dtd a bit more often.

Prob tmi but after dd was born it hurt for 6 months to dtd. I love my husband and he's very caring but when it comes to dtd he's just sooooo selfish. It also doesn't help he works 7 days a week and I work too from home. We have our own business. 

But I'm hoping we dtd enough. O'd on 20th. Hoping we've done enough bd anwyay.


----------



## Taurus8484

Kfs1 &#8211; miracles do happen&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;and I will always be your stalker&#8230;&#8230;in a good way&#8230;..I always got a fallback rise&#8230;&#8230;don&#8217;t know about your question regarding coverline..sorry

Rain &#8211; are ginger snaps a hard ginger flavoured biscuit&#8230;&#8230;..if so, then yes we do but they don&#8217;t help&#8230;&#8230;.I know with my son Week 14 was particularly bad and everything was gone by Week 16 so just holding out until then&#8230;

Hi Everyone else&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

Afm &#8211; had an ante natal appointment this morning. Had good news that I am low risk for DS after NT scan and bloods. Got to hear heartbeat so that was lovely also.


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-morning sunshine!! Glad your appointment went well. Yes, you are correct about ginger snaps. Yum yum! I'm happy to be temping so stalk away. 

Kfs1-I think I remember that the cover line is supposed to be one degree above your sixth temp prior to O. So if I count back, your cover line would be at 98. It's dotted so who knows? I'm so over figuring out these charts. Hee hee. I'm excited to see your naturally high post o temps.

Moni-good luck tomorrow!!

I had my scan this morning and there were ten follies; the nurse said to keep my medicine the same. It's so early so I'm not sure why they would change it, but whatever. No headache tonight so I'm happy. Maybe I'm getting used to the stronger dose. I go back on Wed and the heated gel pad for my veins worked! My blood was flowing fast.


----------



## Taurus8484

10 follies good???? How many did you have at this time last time??


----------



## terripeachy

I think last time I also had 10 in the beginning. On egg retrieval day they had 14, so maybe I'll get more to show up on the screen and then have more hiding in the background. :shrug: As long as there is one, I'm happy. Oh dear...my expectations have gone down significantly. *sigh*


----------



## kfs1

Rainshiny - Glad to hear that the appointment went well. I guess it's a good thing that they focus on you MORE than your house. I'm sure they just want to make sure it's safe & clean. What's the next step after your next appt. and her report?

Book - How'd the interview go?

Spud - I'm sure you got enough BD time in. And if not, sometimes life just doesn't allow it. I've had months where I've timed things perfectly and nothing happens. And then you hear about people who BD just once and get pregnant. You timed it the best you could. That's all you can do! :) 

Taurus - Awww. Thanks for being my loyal stalker. Glad to hear that your appt went well! You must feel relieved. Any new pics of the little bean?

Terri - Glad to hear that your headaches seem to be gone. know what you mean about trying to figure out charts!! I often look through the chart galleries on FF and NOOOONE of them are the same. It's pointless trying to analyze them. That said, I moved my coverline because it was bothering me. :dohh:

:hi: Hi everyone else!


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi everyone, 
I hv been MIA for the past week or so. Hubby was home and I was also kinda feeling down. I had my ultrasound today so will be getting the results soon. I got an appointment to see a reproductive endocrinologist who also specialises in uterine issues as well. Seeing her on November 20th. Hopefully all goes well.


----------



## moni77

Scan went well this morning - heart beat was 172!! Back next week for the last appointment with the RE. See reg OB in 2 weeks! Will start tapering the progesterone this week...


----------



## terripeachy

Nikki- Glad to hear that you're feeling a bit better at least to check in with us. Is your hubs back to work and out of your hair? Good for you for being proactive about finding a specialist that will help you. Too bad the appointment isn't for two months, but hopefully the time will fly by. Stay busy!

kfs1-I noticed your coverline. hee hee. You're right. All those charts are a mystery. I hope mine is NOT a mystery when my temps stay high in a few weeks. I'm still not sure of my test date. I kind of want to test on my anniversary (the 12th), but then again, I don't really want to ruin my first anniversary. I'm torn..I guess I'll just wait until then. I am going to brunch either way though. I'm so easily swayed by food.


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy &#8211; it only takes 1&#8230;..just like Moni&#8230;&#8230;..it will happen, positive thoughts

Kfs1 &#8211; no new pictures, doc just listened with Doppler

Nikki &#8211; good to see you back. You survived the man flu??? I know Nov 20th seems a way away, but things are happening and that&#8217;s a good thing

Moni &#8211; YAY&#8230;&#8230;..great news


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hi ladies!

Nikki - I'm glad you are feeling better and that you survived hubby's flu. I know Nov 20 seems ages away but it will come quicker than you think

Terri- glad the headaches are gone and Taurus is right - it only takes 1

Moni, Taurus - glad your appointments went well! 

Rain - YAY for good SW appointment!

Spud- Perfect timing can result in nothing so by that logic, imperfect timing will result in something. Keeping the faith for you!

Kfs- your temps are looking good to me :)

AFM- I did hear back about the interview the other day wanting me in for an in-person one but I got a really bad vibe about the job and with the inflexible hours and hour plus commute with my bad car, Hubs and I decided that trying for sub teaching and a part time gig would be better. I haven't heard back about the library job and really really want that one.
I did get a vmail from the genetic counselor saying that my results were good. Of course I didn't get the message until after she left so I have to call in the morning and see if they found out gender.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

So we got our test results back and it is a little girl. Amelia Violet. I'm a little disappointed but my friends are all super excited enough for me lol


----------



## Wish4another1

bookworm - AWEEE a little girl - I love your name!!! I have two girls so I don't know any different but they are awesome!!!!!!!!!:headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:hi: to everyone else - still lurking and following each of you!!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Wish!!! I am so happy to see you! How are you? :flower:


----------



## Wish4another1

I am good Bookwrm!! 5 DPO and hanging out - first cycle of clomid!! :happydance:

Hoping this is our miracle cycle!! Getting ready to head on vacation with hubby to Canada (Newfoundland) he is turning 40 and his present was this awesome hunting trip :)

how is hubby taking the girl news??


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-I'm about to start crying. Amelia Violet is BEAUTIFUL!!! I love it. Why are you disappointed?? I think you're still having depression. What did the doctor say about that? My coworker's friends just had a baby and they named her Josephine Violet. Beautiful girly names..love it!

Moni-When do you finish progesterone? 10 weeks?

My doctor did my u/s this morning and he's not the most pleasant in the mornings. He said that he thought I was really fun (I am, was my response!), and then he said 'I'm just going to do a quick check, not look at all your follies.' I was like 'ok.' So, he went really fast, and I couldn't see how big they were, but I think he clicked about 7 times. From my brief glance at the screen, it looked like they were about 10mm, but I'm really not sure. My lining is thickening (it was t 5.1). They will call me this afternoon regarding my meds. :juggle:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi Ladies!!

Book: A girl is awesome!!! They are so much fun!!! COngratulations!!! I secretly want a girl, but I would love either one! LOL

Moni, great HB!!!! 

Taurus, How are you?

Rain, so what else do you have to do for the adoption?

Terri, I disappear for a few days, and come back to see you are in the middle of stims! Fxed this is your cycle!!

AFM, I am CD26. My cycles are usually 25 days max unless pregnant, so AF should be here today unless I Oed late. I was going to go for betas if no AF this Monday, but decided to wait until next Monday. Then I will know I am definitely late. I have the here and there AF cramp, and last night the tops of my knees were hurting (that sometimes happens right before a bad AF) so I expect her sometime today.


----------



## Fezzle

Ooh- terri, excited you're at this point again! Good luck!

Bookwrm- congrats on the girl! And a lovely name too!

Moni- glad things are going well and with a good HB!

It looks like we might be getting some extra help after all- but help that we pay for! We're going to a private consultant; I have an appointment on 4 Oct (OH doesn't need to come since his sperm is fine). It's actually pretty affordable so I wish we looked into it sooner!

I also had to get my blood tests to bring to the consultancy appointment so have finally seen my actual numbers. The bad news is that even though everything was considered in the normal range, my LH still looks high. But the good news is my FSH was 6.3- they'll do a AFC at the appointment and I think an AMH test too, so hopefully it all means there are some good eggs in there once I can get them them to pop out!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Wish - FX that the Clomid is lucky!

Terri - you Dr story made me giggle. Is 10cm good for this stage in your 
cycle? I hope the news is fantastic this afternoon. Josephine Violet is a 
gorgeous name. I had a great great great aunt Josephine that was such
a lovely lady. I like old fashioned non-fussy names. and no, it's not the depression that is fueling my reaction (talking to the Dr about that next week). It's more of a fear that I have such a bad relationship my with Mother since infancy that it will carry on to my little girl.

Galvan - If AF does come, I hope you isn't a bad one.

Fezzle - I am really glad you are getting help for a reasonable cost (even though free would be better). Is the LH easily treatable?


----------



## kfs1

Moni - Congrats on the heartbeat. :) :) :) Glad to hear things are progressing well!

Bookworm - LOOOVE the name. I'm sorry that you're not feeling 100% but remember: you are NOT your mother. Your relationship with your daughter will be loads better because you're a great person and you're going to be a great mom! :hugs:

Fezzle - Sounds like you have a good plan in place. I'm sorry that you have to pay for it though. :(

Galvan - I hope AF stays away for you!

Terri - Can't WAIT, can't WAIT, can't WAIT for your ER.

Twinnie - hellllooo! :hi:

Nothing to report. :coffee:


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi ladies - 

I've been reading and keeping up with all of you - and I have to say I have a really good feeling about October! 

Terri - so excited about your cycle, can't wait to hear that you got your wish!

kfs - Wishing you luck this cycle, and stalking your temps. So far they look good, don't you think?

Wish - good luck with the Chlomid, this could be it!

Book -a girl! And what a lovely name, really. You know when I found out I was having my DS, I was also really bummed (I hate admitting that) - in fact, I cried. Hard. Well fast forward 2 years, and I can't imagine my DS being anything other than a boy. I actually wanted a girl b/c I'm kind of girlie, not that into sports, and really had no idea what the heck I would do with a boy... still figuring it all out, but just want to say that it's very normal to feel like you're feeling and I guarantee you will look back in this and laugh. 

Taurus - hope you're feeling better soon. MS has hit me like a ton of bricks, and the worst part is that it comes and goes with no warning. All kinds of foods I love are turning me off. On top of that I now have a cold which I got from my DS, oh well. 

Galvan - excited for you, FX!!!!

Moni - glad to hear you're doing well - did your doc tell you to back off on the progest? I'm asking b/c with DS I had to take it all the way up to 12th week, and probably this time around I'll end up doing that too. 

Hi everyone else that I missed -there is so much to catch up on!!!

Fezzle - glad you're getting some help. What is a consultant, is that the same as a specialist? 

Hi Wish -hoping this is your lucky cycle!


----------



## terripeachy

Ooh such good updates from everyone.

Bookwrmgal-I agree with kfs1. I think you will love having a girl because you can be the mom that yours wasn't. It's going to be awesome. Chin up, babe.

Galvan-Woohoo...and we wait..I hope this time you really are prego! Yup, I'm 6 days into stims so we're coming up on the home stretch.

fezzle-that's great that you found a consultant to help you. Maybe you just need some more medicine to get your LH down when it's supposed to be down. Looking forward to next week when you have your appointment. 

I checked my messages and my Estrogen has reached 476. That means that I'm to keep my meds the same for the next few nights and go back on Friday morning. I am also to start taking my Ganirelix on Friday morning. Last time I had 4 days of Ganirelix, so that would put me at taking my last one on the 29th and maybe retrieval on the 30th. Hmmm...that works out well.

:wave: to everyone else. Gotta run!


----------



## moni77

I am tapering off the progesterone - down to 1/2 cc this week - I am guessing that he will stop me next week, since it is my last appointment with him,but I am not sure.

Book - congrats on the girl - what a beautiful name!! By the time she gets here you will be so excited and have forgotten all about any initial reaction!

Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi everyone. 

Book - I have a girl and she's amazing. You'll be a great mum to a girl  also I like your thoughts on imperfect timing lol. So true people get pregnant from bd just once lol. 

Wish - I'm also 5 dpo today. When are you going to test? Good luck. Lots of baby dust your way.

Terri - your story with the doctor also made me laugh. You sound like a very fun person on this forum too. Go follies go 

Galvan - I really hope that witch stays away. I'm keepi g my fingers crossed for you. 

Kbrain - I hope that morning sickness goes soon. 

Nikki - good luck with the ultrasound. 

Moni - is that a high heartbeat? I've heard an old wives tale that a faster heartbeat could be a girl. I wonder....

Hi fezzle  

Afm - I'm having a little rant about dh. I wish he would pick up after himself...really grrrrrrr. If we get no. 2 I'll be picking up after three people. 

Also 5 dpo. I've had a dull hum/ache in my tummy since o so I'm really feeling hopefull.


----------



## Taurus8484

Book  yay for little girl..have to admit that I am hoping this one is a girl also as I would love a little girl, and you wouldnt believe this but Amelia is 1 of 3 girls name we have picked out too. But I will take another baby boy if thats what life has in store for me.......as long as in 26 weeks time I have a healthy baby, thats all the matters....

Wish  hi..its been awhile, hope all is good??

Galvan  Fingers crossed AF doesnt come..

Peachy  Yay for follies.grow grow grow

Fezzle  its also been awhile since I have seen you around.sounds like youre getting some good help..4th October isnt that far away

KBrain  my nausea I think is letting up a bit.still cant eat red meat or hot veggies or anything like that, but I would say its getting better. Hang in there, ms sucks.

Hi Spud, Moni, Nikki and everyone else...

Afm - not much going on......now that Book knows what she is having, I'm reconsidering my Team Yellow..........I want to know........NOW!!! lol


----------



## terripeachy

Morning Taurus-I agree..you need to just go on and find out what you're having! hee hee. No pressure from me, because I'm team yellow all the way. Not sure what my hubs is. I guess I can ask him when he gets home. Glad your ms is almost gone away. 

Spud-Thanks. I try to be fun. I make fun of grouchy people so I certainly can't become a hypocrite! 5DPO. Not long now...are you testing at 8 or 9? Sorry your hubs is being a dolt. Mine is sometimes obsessive about cleanliness, and then I have to mess stuff up just to get his goat. HA!!HA!! The other day I didn't make the bed, and when I went to bed that night, he made it right before we were about to get in it. REALLY??

Ok it's dinner time here. Hi to everyone! More from me tomorrow. I should have a pretty easy day because I'll be sitting around waiting for my turn to buy my baseball tickets! <3 & :flower:


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - awesome. Made me laugh about your husband as he's the exact opposite of mine lol and probably just as frustrating. I had a laundry stand off in the summer. I told him I was only going to do his laundry if he put it in the laundry basket. I told him if I picked it up from the floor around the house then I'd be doing the same for our daughter. He wasn't being a good role model. I pick up his dirty clothes from the bathroom, the hallway, from right beside the laundry basket and from the bedroom floor and from his gym bag. So he refused to put his clothes in the laundry bin. I left them for ages laying around the house. He piled them up in the hallway to make a point. After two weeks he even did his own clothes. Then my parents came to stay from england and I had to do the laundry to tidy and now 10 months later I still pick dirty clothes up from around the house.

Well I think my grumpiness is pre menstrual and I'm starting to feel like af is going to come next week. I get crampy quite a while beforehand. Feel like I did last month. :-(


----------



## Spudtastic

Anyone else have a glass of wine on the tww??


----------



## Spudtastic

I had a glass and now I just feel guilty. I didn't enjoy it.


----------



## Taurus8484

Spud......I had a drink or two of Jack Daniels every night after work....even with this pregnancy.

Obviously stopped once a found out I was pregnant.....its fine, don't feel guilty.


----------



## Nikki1979

Bookwrmgal - congrats on team pink. Amelia is such a beautiful name. 

Terri - I can feel that this cycle is your cycle. Lots and lots of :dust: 

AFM - got my results today. Not too happy with them. The GP said that its normal but from google, I feel that they are not. 
FSH - 9.3 (normal 2.8- 9.3) so I am at the end of normal
LH - 4.8 ( normal 2.8 - 7.6)
oestradiol 115 ( normal 46-607) 
AMH 16.2 (normal 14 - 30) 
When I had a scan at the hospital a few months ago, they said I had adenomyosis and now the scan shows the appearance of the uterus not sufficient to make a diagnosis of adenomyosis and that uterus appears normal. Ovaries have 10 follicles 8mm each. 
I am just worried about my FSH being at the limit of normal. Lets see what the Fertility specialist says.


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-Look at you, Mrs. Jack Daniels! Love it. That's why we're twins. hee hee.

Nikki-Your numbers don't look that bad to me. See what the specialist says, definitely, but I don't think you have a big cause for concern. And I'm not saying that to make you feel better. 

Spud-Yes, I drank during the TWW. You have to do what makes you feel comfortable, though. A lot of people say 'drink 'til it's pink.' I wouldn't go overboard, but a glass of wine isn't going to hurt you or the baby. I always want to relish my last glass of wine instead of not knowing that I may not be having another for 9 months, so that's my justification. :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

My FSH was 7.8 almost 3 years ago, the FS wasn't worried about it being so close to normal. They usually say normal is normal even if it close to the limit. I am not sure what he will want to do about yours being right at the limit, but hopefully they will do something. That might be why you haven't gotten pregnant. Stimming meds cane help when FSH is high. A friend of mine had her FSH at 16.something, and got pregnant the 1st cycle using Gonal F. Good luck, Nikki!

AFM, no AF yet, but cramps here and there. I found a test last night while looking for my thermometer. I said I was going to test last night, but didn't. I chickened out. My temp was 97.8 which is high for me, my regular temp is usually 97.0-97.4 preO and postO 97.6-98.1, and my a/c was on 64 blowing directly on me, no cover, and mouth half way open, so I think it would have been higher had all that not have been involved. LOL. I am going to wait until Saturday to test, it is only 2 more days. It makes it easier waiting because I know a + HPT doesn't necessarily mean I am pregnant, it could be the "tumor." I will need doubling betas to confirm a pregnancy and an u/s.


----------



## Rainshiny

Wow! Luv the name, book! Made me tear up!
Awesome scan Moni!

Hope everyone gets thru the nausea (I'm jealous:)

FX Kfs and wish and galv and spud! FX for lots of good follies Terri! I bet we'll be seeing more bfps in the group in the next few weeks!!

Next step is another visit with
the SW to talk about our feelings (lol), then she writes the report, we put together our story and pictures in a portfolio for the birth mothers, then we wait! Although we plan to also network thru everyone we know and maybe advertise on national adoption websites to hopefully reduce the wait time.

In other news, my dear wife just got a substantial raise! After so many struggles this year, it's amazing to have some good news!! This gives us more options. We already have so many ideas. We could advertise ourselves more for adoption, etc. it crossed my mind I could try donated embryos again, but not sure I'd want to, but so good to feel like we have that option. **sigh of relief** let's keep the good news coming!!


----------



## Fezzle

:hi: Hi all!

Yes, I've been mostly offline- we're all moved into our house now, but didn't have internet for almost 3 weeks! And now this week is our first week of classes starting back for the new academic year, so work has been busy. OH and I have spent most of our free time on weekends and evenings doing things around the house, but also OH's father is still in the hospital with terminal cancer, so he's been going up there when he can too. So it's all be quite crazy!

Other than the upcoming specialist appointment, and getting my actual blood test numbers, I'm also encouraged by the fact that last cycle I finally had my first positive OPK (with the ClearBlue digi), and AF showed up 2 weeks later, so it seems like things are starting to work. I didn't get my peak OPK until CD24 though, and spotted every day from 4dpo until AF came, so clearly there's something still off, but hopefully that's what the specialist can try to fix.

Rainshiny- congrats on your wife's raise!

Nikki- from what I've read, I think the AMH is a better predictor of the eggs than the FSH, and since your AMH is good, that's a good sign! 

Galvan- good luck with the testing

Spud- I always 'drink till it's pink' during the TWW! I'd be much more bitter and stressed about TTC if I deprived myself for what has been 14 months of no reason not to drink. But I'm not a massive drinker nowadays, so it really is usually just a glass or two occasionally.


----------



## terripeachy

Rainshiny-Woohoo on your DW's raise! Aren't they so great! Even though you are working with a social worker, are you allowed to advertise on other sites? I didn't know you could do that, but yeah, do whatever you have to do to get a little one home. :) Are you interested in sibling pairs?

Fezzle-Still, so sorry to hear about your FIL, but you two are doing the right thing, and yes, you sure do sound busy. I hope the visit tomorrow with the specialist is a success.

My nurse asked me to check on my meds to make sure I have enough. If I stick with what I'm doing, I have 8 days of medicine, which is plenty (as far as I'm concerned). If they increase them, I may run out. But..I'm not going to call the nurse and ask what the likelihood of increasing them is because she's going to say 'we just don't know until we do the scan.' So, I'll see what happens after my bloodwork and u/s tomorrow.

In fun news, I was able to get tickets to the first two Orioles playoff games. I feel guilty though because my bestie is in the lottery and she can't even TRY to get tix until Saturday morning. It was tough getting two seats together, so I may sell her one of my sets if she wants them. I want her to experience the Orioles Magic. hee hee.


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi everyone -so just stopping by for a quick update. We has the 7 week u/s today, my hubs went with me and we saw the little gummy bear. The heartbeat looked good, (I think it was 165, but I could be wrong??), and also my doc pointed to what she said was most likely a vanishing twin - a 2nd gestational sack that never developed.... strange! Anyway, to be honest I was so happy it was NOT twins, I seriously could not imagine having 3 kids, we'll have our hands full with 2, but it was still a little.... I dunno, creepy? Now we can tell my parents, and we'll wait to tell everyone else at 11 weeks, when we get the genetic testing done. This time around my doc will combine my 10 and 12 week visits for the sake of efficiency, and she'll do the NT scan and the genetic testing at same time. 
Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Nikki1979

Rainyshiny - congrats on the raise :happydance: 

Kbrain - congrats on seeing the heartbeat. You must be soo relieved now.

It seems like the due dates are in pairs ( Taurus and Bookworm) (Moni and Kbrain). Waiting for the next pair of bfps.

I want to give each of you girls a big hug. There are days when I feel down and want to give up but when I come here and talk to you guys, it gives me the strength to keep going. 
Thank you very much :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Morning Nikki! Awww..we love ya! I hope today is a good one for you. :)
You're right about the pairs..who is going to be next? 

I just had to change my avatar picture to one from earlier in the month when we were at the baseball stadium. My peanut head is small, and I tried to get my hubs to wear some Orioles gear, so I put my small hat on his head. That's why it's up so high. HA!!HA!! That hat is a kids large, I think. As you can see, no one was in the stadium the day we went. We sat through a 2 hour rain delay and then ended up leaving early because it was a weeknight. Fun times!


----------



## somedayisnow

I'm a few days behind so I'm going to have to play catch up. :haha:

Rainshiny, I'm so happy the home visit went well. Your baby is coming. :baby:

Taurus, I can't even imagine what it's like to hear your baby's heartbeat. I'm :cry: up just thinking about it. Happy tears. Only happy tears.

Book, I've always loved the name Amelia. Congrats on your baby girl. :cloud9:

Wish, have fun on vacation. I've never been to Newfoundland but Canada is always fun. 

Terri, I've never met you in person but I agree with your doctor. You are really fun. No doubt about that! Oh and you and your OH are damn good looking couple. Shine on, baby!

Spud, don't feel guilty about one (or two) glass of wine. I'm jonesing for a mojito like nobody's business. :coffee:

Nikki, my FSH is normal but my AMH is in the crapper. I think your numbers look darn good. Besides, my attitude is that those numbers are just guidelines and aren't the end all be all for one's chances of getting pregnant. 

Fezzle, good luck at the specialist. Hopefully, you'll find the answers you're looking for.

Kbrain, I'm tearing up again. I love hearing about the heartbeat. 

Moni, another heartbeat. I swear all these heartbeats have me a mess. :cry: I must be pms-ing.

Galvan, I have my fingers crossed for you. Good luck testing.

Kfs1, I'm been meaning to tell you how cute your doggy is. Such a sweet face. I have cats but I have an appreciation for dogs too.

I know I'm missing someone(s) so please accept my apologies. :blush:

afm, heading into surgery tomorrow to finally remove my cyst. About damn time. This ish is annoying. :coffee: I'll talk to you ladies later once I wake up from la la land. :headspin:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks someday!
It's finally cyst removal day! Woohoo. For sure you can have a mojito when you get home, right? I know you have GOT to be ready to start moving on the ttc train again. Yeah! Hope all goes well and definitely check back in when you can. :flower:


----------



## Rainshiny

Someday, so glad the day is finally here for your surgery! 

Nikki- you have excellent numbers! You can also take plenty of b6, omega 3s, and d vitamins, eat lots of greens, lean protein, etc., and there's a whole world of other possibly unproven supplements, if you want to go there. I improved my diet and I felt better even tho it didn't work ( my numbers were not good).

Kbrain- so great you heard a heartbeat!!! I think the van twin thing happens a lot but we didn't used to do so many early scans so no one knew.


----------



## KBrain3377

Nikki - 

Just wanted to say that your numbers look great - and sooooo much better than mine! My specialist puts all his stock in the AMH numbers and didn't even bother testing my FSH, but my AMH was a dismal 0.4! That's almost at a level they call "Very low fertility/undetectable" . I of course freaked out - at 36 he was basically saying that I was on the verge of menopause??? But thanks to Femara and progesterone, I'm on baby #2 - the point being that even the specialists don't know everything, and those numbers are just guidelines (and not very good ones, at that). Your AMH numbers look great, so take comfort in that, and know that your baby will come. Till then, keep trying and keep the faith, I really believe in the power of positive thinking and hope you do too.


----------



## Doxie

Hi ladies!!! I am out of town this week and very far behind. 
I had cd3 bloodwork done last week. Got the call yesterday that everything looked within normal ranges. They were supposed to test 3 this but that's all I know. I am to call back when I get a +OPK so they can schedule me for a progesterone test.

The bad news....had a semen analysis done on DH and he's way low. Next step is to get in with a urologist who specializes in male fertility. I'm out of town this week so will set that up when I get home. Also have to coordinate with DHs upcoming schedule.

Also, once I got up here in the NE, my temps skyrocketed!!! Like crazy! Have a look. 

I had to go to my parents which was way stressful. I am hoping that and environmental changes are the culprit.

Hope you are all doing well and hanging in there!


----------



## moni77

Yay Kbrain for the heartbeat - it is amazing right!!

Doxie - my hubs numbers are low as well - IUIs and IVF help with that.

Rain - congrats to wifey on the raise!! SOunds like you are moving right through the process - FXed time goes quickly for you!!

Goodluck with the surgery someday - now you'll be back on track!!

Hi Nikki!! and everyone else!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Last night I decided to test if my temp was above 97.8. Well, I used 2 thermometers to compare them. One said 97.30 and the other said 97.85, so I didn't test because I averaged them out. LOL Still no AF. Even though I know temps don't count in the middle of the day, I still checked it earlier just for the hell of it. It was 98.2 with the one and 98.1 with the other. 

I am wondering is maybe my spotting CD15-18 was AF even though it was really just spotting and I only had like 2 days of no AF. I am so freaking confused right now. If it was AF, I would be CD15 then, and more than likely pass O. I am so freaking confused right now, I need to test to see what it says, that might help me. LOL


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-Yeah, just test. hee hee. And start temping for a few days and see what it says. 

Doxie-My temperature is always wonky when I travel. No matter what I do, or where I go, it still ends up being weird. Sorry to hear about your DH's numbers, but at least you're getting everything checked. Moni is right about IUI/IVF. My hubs has pretty low numbers too. Thanks for checking in.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## somedayisnow

Hello ladies and gents?

I survived. Today is day one post op and I'm feeling better than expected, although my stomach muscles are screaming that they're mad as hell and won't take it anymore. They're on strike. :haha: The doctor made five incisions, including one through my belly button, and removed the dermoid as well as part of the ovary. He also removed a fibroid on my left side. I'm so happy it's finally over. I swear the anticipation and the unknown were worse than the actual procedure. Now my job is to rest, sleep and eat for the next 3 weeks before I go back to work. Thanks for all of your well wishes! :flower:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Glad it went well, Someday! I will eventually have to have mine removed. I am dreading it! 

I tested lat night and it was a BFN. This morning I woke up to AF. Of course! LOL Oh well, I think we will NTNP this cycle and for the rest of the year. Then, start back TTC in January and do IVF next Spring.


----------



## Nikki1979

Galvan - sorry that the witch got you. Its good that you have a backup plan. If I don't get BFP by Feb next year, I will be doing IVF around that time too so it will be the start of fall for me and spring for you guys. 

Someday - glad that your procedure went well. Now its time to rest up and take good care of yourself. I hope your recovery is super quick.

Doxie - good news on your day 3 results. Sorry to hear about your DHs SA. Hoping its an easy fix for him and you get your BFP soon.

Terri - Love your new pic. 

AFM - on CD 15 and should be ovulating in the next day or two. I am breaking out like a hormonal teenager which is annoying me. DS came to me and said " Mommy look at your pimple..it looks like 2 or 3 joined together and turned into a massive one" :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

Nikki-Oh no! Sorry to hear about your skin breakouts. And the fact that your DS noticed them probably doesn't make you feel sexy. hee hee.

Galvan-Sorry the witch got you today. :hugs: She is terrible. I like your plan though. NTNP worked for you last time, so it may be your thing.

Someday-So glad your surgery was easier than you thought. Three weeks recovery is a long time. I hope you have some books and movies to read/watch. Hope you get to go back to work sooner if you want to. :winkwink:

AFM-I had another u/s this morning and I have about 13 follies ranging in size from 10-14. So...I'll go again on Tuesday.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am not even going to think about it anymore. We are fixing to move back to GA. OH got a job there that will sponsor him, so off we go!

I think I will be leaving in 2-3 weeks, as soon as I get things in order here. He will be leaving as soon as his visa gets here.


----------



## somedayisnow

Nikki, kids say the darnedest things, don't they? :dohh: Sorry about the breakouts.

terri, 13 follicles is good, right? What size do they need to be in order for you to proceed? 

Galvan, did your doctor give you a timeframe as to when you need to have the surgery? Is it okay to wait until after you have a baby?

afm, The witch came today or maybe it showed up yesterday. Honestly, I'm not 100% sure it is the witch. A post op nurse is supposed to check in on me today so I guess I'll ask him/her. 

I'm signed out of work for 3 weeks but I don't think I'll need all that time. I could probably go back sometime next week but unless I get bored, I'm taking the full 3 weeks. :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-Now you're moving to GA?! hee hee. I guess that's good. It's better to be in the states especially if you need a surgery. Hope all goes well with the move and the visa!

someday-HA!!HA!! I hope you stay out 3 weeks too. How fun. My follies have to reach >18 for me to trigger, so it won't be long now. Any number is good, but I'd rather have more so that we can freeze some if need be. If the fresh ones work, I'm happy with that too though. We'll see...


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Everyone

How are you all?

Galvan - sorry about the BFn and the witch :-( Fingers crossed for next time.

Fezzle - where in the South West do you live? I'm from Exmouth, Devon.

Rainshiny - congrats on dw's raise 

Terri - I just want to say that the Orioles sound like something yummy with cream. Mmmmmmm, chocolate.

Kbrain - glad the scan went well.

Nikki - OMG kids are hilarious. Not that it makes us feel any better. We have a wooden budha statue in our house with a huge fat belly. The other day I got out of the shower and dd points to my stomach and says 'budha, budha'. 

Someday - I am glad you are recovering now. I hope you don't get too bored.

Hi Moni, kfs and Doxi and any one else I've missed.

AFm - I know I shouldn't have but I used my last FRER to test today. BFN. I'm only 9dpo but I just felt soooooo sure that this was the month. Still not out just yet but I'm not feeling hopeful anymore.
Thanks for the alcohol drinking tips on the TWW. I think I would go crazy to not drink every TWW. 
Feeling a bit down as six friends/acquaintances had a baby this last month and two others are pregnant. I'm very happy for them but I just can't help feeling slightly sad.


----------



## Spudtastic

I've also been wondering as dh went to the doctors last month for a general health check up....... he was told he's overweight, has high cholesterol and high blood pressure. He has medication for it now. His diet is pretty crap and doesn't exercise and he suffers with gout alot. He tried this sept to eat well and get to the gym and drink less so I was hopeful but slowly he's going back to the bad diet. 

(We're trying to sell our business as it's too time consuming and has been very very stressful this month. Sadly, there was a tragic and fatal accident which has been hard for everyone involved. A very sad time indeed).
 
Does anyone have any experience or knowledge of how the man's diet affects his swimmers etc. I'm wondering since his awful drop in health it could be a part of it.


----------



## Nikki1979

Spud - Sorry about the trying times. I hope the situation gets better soon. Diet does affect sperm quantity/quality. Does your DH take any supplements? Selenium, Zinc and Vitamin C are all beneficial for men. I am not sure but I think Vitamin E helps too. 

Terri - 13 sounds really good. Hoping there are more hiding in there. How many days after trigger is retrieval. I hope you get to enjoy your game.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm hoping that after retrieval I get a few 5 day embryos. Although I did 5 day last time so maybe a three day would be better. Who knows? I'll enjoy the game either way. The question is, how many beers will I be able to drink-ha ha. 

Spud, they say that food and alcohol affect the swimmers but I think it all depends on the person. Sorry you're going through so much with DH and the business. Go get some FRERs and you'll feel better. :flower:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Terri, yeah we haven't been happy here since moving here 4 years ago. I miss GA and trust my Gyno 110% there.


----------



## Spudtastic

God I've turned into such a poas addict and I never thought I was that kind of person.

But I did another one this afternoon (an unopened bix of frers is like an open packet of biscuits saying eat me eat me) and I think I see a feint line.
Will do another in the morning and update. This is why I shouldn't poas still af is due because I'm all wobbly will potential excitement.


----------



## Nikki1979

Spud - Fingers crossed it gets darker tomorrow.


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi Spud - any update???? FX for you!!!! And I'm sorry for the rough time that you're having, hope your DH gets himself into better health. 

Galvan - sorry the witch got you, but you have a great attitude about it. 

Terri -I love your attitude too, you just ooze positivity! You seem like the kind of person everyone should have in their lives, who tries to see the good side of everything.

AFM, this last week has absolutely kicked my ass ladies. I don't remember quite this kind of debilitating fatigue with my DS, or maybe I was just so excited the first time around (plus I didn't have a 14 month old to chase around EVERY MINUTE OF THE DAY). Don't get me wrong, I love him more than life - but AHHHHHHHHHH. I spent most of the weekend in bed trying to sleep while my DH took care of our son, which was awesome except that my son kept looking for me so in reality I got very little nap time. Oh well.


----------



## Taurus8484

I have been MIA againbusy busy busy

Nikki  I think your test results look goodnothing there I would be too concerned aboutwhen do you see FS?? Did you have your Vitamin D checked also?? 

Galvan  sorry to see AF got you..:hugs:

Rain  Yay for the wifey raiseand it seems like things are moving with the adoption as well

Fezzle  Yay for +OPK!!!!!!!!!! When is your FS appointment?? May its a progesterone thing the spotting until AF??

KBrain  Great news about your scan.

Someday  glad to hear surgery went well. Relax for the next 3 weeks and put your feet up to rest.

Doxie  good news about your bloodwork.:hugs: about hubby sperm.like Moni said, there is IUI and IVF

Peachy  13 Follies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Big YAY!!!!!!!!!! Grow follies, grow!!!!!!!! When they taking them??

Book - where are you????

Hi everyone else..........

afm - its a public holiday on Monday here so no work.......heading to beach house for the 4 days on Friday so I will be MIA again as have no internet connection over there........but I will be stalking until Thursday night........


----------



## terripeachy

Morning Taurus/Nikki! I have to go back to the office tomorrow to check on my follies. My estrogen is getting high because I have more follies than last time they said. Today it was at 3075 or something like that. Yesterday it was 2352, so it's really pumping. I will use a different trigger if it gets over 4k, but not sure what the other trigger shot does differently. Either way, I'm guessing that my retrieval may be Thursday morning. Which will be great because the baseball game is Friday. i'm just keeping my fingers crossed that tomorrow's update is a great one. 

Gotta run.


----------



## Nikki1979

Morning Terri - I hope everything goes as planned today. Do you have to rest after retrieval or okay to go back to work?


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all- just popping in

Spud- I'm in Bristol so not as SW as you! Good luck with all the business stress. 

Terri- hope you get your retrieval before the game so you can drink!

My appointment with the specialist is Sat. morning. I'm on CD 10 today so I'm going to start peeling on the OPKs tomorrow. Even though I didn't get a peak until CD24 last cycle, it was a particularly stressful time with the move and OH's dad, so that might have delayed things.


----------



## Nikki1979

Taurus8484 said:


> I have been MIA againbusy busy busy
> 
> Nikki  I think your test results look goodnothing there I would be too concerned aboutwhen do you see FS?? Did you have your Vitamin D checked also??
> 
> Galvan  sorry to see AF got you..:hugs:
> 
> Rain  Yay for the wifey raiseand it seems like things are moving with the adoption as well
> 
> Fezzle  Yay for +OPK!!!!!!!!!! When is your FS appointment?? May its a progesterone thing the spotting until AF??
> 
> KBrain  Great news about your scan.
> 
> Someday  glad to hear surgery went well. Relax for the next 3 weeks and put your feet up to rest.
> 
> Doxie  good news about your bloodwork.:hugs: about hubby sperm.like Moni said, there is IUI and IVF
> 
> Peachy  13 Follies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Big YAY!!!!!!!!!! Grow follies, grow!!!!!!!! When they taking them??
> 
> Book - where are you????
> 
> Hi everyone else..........
> 
> afm - its a public holiday on Monday here so no work.......heading to beach house for the 4 days on Friday so I will be MIA again as have no internet connection over there........but I will be stalking until Thursday night........

Taurus - I see my FS on November 20th..so almost 7 weeks. For some reason 2 months sounds longer than 7 weeks. According to online reviews, she is really really good but a bit rude and cold. I would rather have someone who knows what she is doing rather than friendly and not know her stuff but would have been nice if she was both. Yep I have had my vitamin d checked. Last year when I had my miscarriage, it was really low so I am taking 3000iu vitamin d daily. 

Enjoy your weekend away - our next public holiday is Melbourne cup.


----------



## terripeachy

Here's my disheartening update.
The nurse reduced my medicine last night and when I went for a follicle check today, everything looked exactly like it did yesterday. :growlmad: The rude nurse was there, and she said 'See you tomorrow. You practically live here. We should get you a cot.' So no trigger tonight, which is terrible. I bet you I will trigger tomorrow and that means retrieval Friday. The worst part is that the game on Friday is either going to be at noon or 3pm. At this point, I have to hope for a 3pm game, or for my follicles to not grow overnight, and do a trigger on Thursday. I'm upset.


----------



## moni77

Terri, maybe the nurse didn't know how to use the machine..you mightstill be good fit Thursday, otherwise I'm feeling Saturday... .


AFM..I graduated from the RE today...Scan went great.


----------



## Rainshiny

Terri honey, the good news is the follicles are comin along, right? I'm glad you are so passionate about baseball that it eclipses the whole ivf stress---luv ya!! FX that the schedule works out.

Spud-- updates??

Fez- I love opks. 

Taurus- you all are close to the beach, right?

Kbrain, hope u get some rest!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi.

Terri - big hugs. I hope you are able to get the tests done at the right time. And if not I find chocolate cake does the trick  

Thank you everyone for your kind words about the business stress. It is spring here (in , new Zealand) and the days are getting warmer and longer which helps.

Can you believe I had dud frers. Had to go wait until today to get to the supermarket for some more. I haven't been yet.


----------



## Spudtastic

Fezzle - I hope everything goes more smoothly after the house move and I'm sorry to hear about ohs dad :-( 

Moni - I'm glad the scan went great.


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-Ok...you've been gone a while. Where are you, babe? Hope all is well. :flower:

Spud-What? Dud FRERs? Now is not the time for that! 

Rain-Thanks. Both things are at the top of my brain. In addition to my schoolwork but luckily it's not that bad at this point in the semester. My work is slacking, but work will always be there, so no sweat. 

My nice nurse called and said my estrogen is still on the rise, but my P is still low, which is good. My meds are decreasing again and I will most likely trigger tomorrow night and use a different trigger. I'm feeling better now. It is what it is. :shrug:


----------



## Taurus8484

Nikki &#8211; 7 weeks isn&#8217;t too far&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..I know it feels like forever away and I agree, I would rather someone who knows her stuff rather than someone nice. Melbourne Cup day is my 20 week scan day&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;unfortunately I don&#8217;t get a holiday for it though lol

Peachy &#8211; look at the good side&#8230;&#8230;..you still have 13 follies&#8230;&#8230;.don&#8217;t be sad&#8230;.please

Moni &#8211; seen your scan on another thread Im part of&#8230;&#8230;..wow, looks like a little gummy bear now&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.congrats

Rain &#8211; the city I live now is situated on the coast of Australia, but the holiday house is in a small rural town on the coast&#8230;&#8230;..so away from the hustle and bustle of the city&#8230;&#8230;.much more enjoyable and relaxing. Its about a 2 hour drive away, so nice and close but not if that makes sense.......and being orignally a country girl, I love being away from the city.

Spud - its spring here too and the weather is wonderful, love it, my fav time of the year

Book - WHERE ARE YOU??????????????????????????????????


----------



## Spudtastic

Definite line today. Bfp.  please be sticky little bean.


----------



## Taurus8484

OOOhhh.......congrats Spud........we want pics


----------



## moni77

yay spud!!


----------



## somedayisnow

Congrats, spud!


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks  pics of the double lines???? Will try to organise.


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm hoping you can actually see the second line and I'm not dreaming it. 11 dpo today.
 



Attached Files:







20141001_153547.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome line!!!! COngrats Spud!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Great lines Spud xx


----------



## moni77

That's a pretty clear line...no imagination here!


----------



## KBrain3377

OMG - that is a big, bad, beautiful fat line if I ever saw one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats Spud :wohoo:

No imagination - beautiful lines!!


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations!!! I can see it without even opening the attachment, so it's definitely positive. Woohoo!! :happydance:


----------



## kfs1

Congrats Spud!


----------



## terripeachy

I was busy today at work and then the machine broke, so I decided to catch up on stuff so I don't have to do it tomorrow. I'm taking a half day and then we're heading downtown to try and find free parking. 

I have lots of updates to share. My doctor (my actual doctor who is not a morning person, but said I was fun) made a joke today about the baseball games after I told him he ruined my life. He said, while doing my ultrasound, 'well, if you can't make the game on Friday, you can certainly give the tickets to the man you love. The one between your legs right now.' I died laughing. Then he said 'Let's hope Pittsburgh wins so the game will be at 3pm, and then you can go, but take it easy.' I was happy. So...I have 18 freaking follicles! 18!!!! Unbelievable. 9 on each side. Trigger is tonight, so I had to meet with a random nurse. I told her that I'd really like to get the first appointment if possible. She said Lupron helps prevent OHSS, but then I will get hcg the morning of retrieval to help my lining. After work I had a message from my nice nurse (all cylinders were firing properly today with the nice people), and she said that I will do a combo Lupron/hcg and not get one in the morning. So, I have two subQ shots today and no butt shots at 9pm for retrieval at 9a. Boop boop! I have to go back tomorrow morning for bloodwork (which is fine), and then to work, so no biggie. I'm SOOO happy today. I was able to reschedule my dentist's appointment for another day, and because I didn't have to work late, I still made my eyebrow waxing appointment on time. Today is my day! If you ever have to go bald, definitely keep your brows in tip top shape. That's my PSA for the day. :cloud9: :wohoo:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Omg! Thank God for funny REs! That was a great one, Terri! Fx you make it to a game! I believe you said no extra salt for you, so be careful and do as much as you can to avoid or at least lessen OHSS. 18 follies is awesome!!


----------



## Taurus8484

OMG Peachy!!!! That comment had me PMSL about RE&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.but 18 follies!!!!! WOW girl&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;got a great&#8230;&#8230;.no awesome feeling about this&#8230;&#8230;.I have no idea what all the other stuff means about triggers and stuff&#8230;&#8230;..but YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Seriously where is Book.......this is not like her to be gone this long.......hope everything is okay?!?!?!?!


----------



## terripeachy

Morning Taurus! I thought you'd like that one. My doc totally redeemed himself with that comment. He is usually a grouch in the morning. I guess everyone around town has baseball fever. It's awesome.

I'm with you-starting to get a little nervous about Bookwrmgal. This is why having internet friends is terrible. You can't reach them when they drop off the face of the dart. Come back, Book!


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - Awesome news :) 18 is great!!! 

I laughed out loud at the eyebrows and bald head comment. I can never shave off all my hair..wieirdly shaped head ( Flat head at the back) :blush:


----------



## somedayisnow

18 follicles! Something tells me terri is an overachiever. :haha:


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - 18 follies = awesome. I hope you make your game. 

Thanks for the congrats. Hubby is stoked. He did a little dance around the living room singing 'my swimmers still work'.

Off to the osteopath now. She's managed to fix my painful hip and I think this is the last visit.


----------



## Rainshiny

Awesome lines, spud! Lots of sticky baby dust to you. 

Terri- I think if my RE said that I'd sue. Hahaaha. 18 is the lucky number of the day cause my student finally figured out that 6x3 is 18 and not 16. &#128591;&#128591;&#128591; 

Maybe book is doing more interviews???

My latest technique to rally myself for adoption is to imagine I'm so lucky I can pay someone else to be pregnant for me, sort of. Lol...what's wrong with me??!&#128541;&#128513; I swear to god I always thought I would adopt. I am lovin livin thru your stories tho!!!!


----------



## moni77

Yay for the number 18!


----------



## Taurus8484

Well ladies, I will be MIA for the next few days whilst I head to the beach.

Peachy - best of luck with retreival and hope everything goes well and all 18 follies make it to whatever they have to make it too.........sorry my knowledge of IVF is very very limited..........non existant almost lol


----------



## Spudtastic

Taurus - have fun at the beach  

Rainshiny - I hope you get your baby soon. Have you heard how long the process can take? Does someone have to choose you as parents?


----------



## terripeachy

Rain-You can pay someone! they go through the hard part (?), and you go through the hard part. :haha: I hope you get your baby soon. Did you finish your profile?

Taurus-Have a great time at the beach and thanks for the kind sentiments. The info will all be here!


----------



## kfs1

Taurus - Have a great trip!

Rain - I second spud's question. Any updates?

Terri - YEAH once again for the lucky 18. :)

Someday - I think I totally forgot to say that I'm so happy your surgery went well and is over and done with. How are you feeling?

I'm starting on my IVF journey as well ladies. Started BCPs, which I will be on for 3 weeks. Ordering meds next week. Hoping for ER the first or second week of November. :) I am BEYOND excited.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Woohooo! Oh, retrieval is tomorrow, gameday is today. I hope some additional MATURE follies pop up. That would be so fab. I'm off to watch men hit a small ball with a long stick. HA!!HA!! Bye.


----------



## BBbliss

Terry, omg! This is fabulous! I didn't know any of this, GOOD LUCK tomorrow, I'll be praying to the Fertility Goddess for you :) 

Girls, hi everyone, sorry for jumping in like this, I think I only know terry from here, I've cut down on my BnB LOL. 

Hi Kfs, we are exactly on the same IFV schedule! This will be our second and last attempt so we have all are eggs on one (ivf) basket :)


----------



## Rainshiny

That's exciting Kfs!
Have fun Taurus!
Have fun at the game, Terri!!

They say the wait is about 1 to 2 years after the home study is done. We are looking for a healthy baby of any race (Caucasian only is a longer wait, FYI). Either the birth mother chooses us or it's someone who doesn't care to choose the adoptive family. I was joking that adoption is sort of like surrogacy but less expensive (and no genetic tie). Anyway, thanks all for all the encouragement! It really helps.


----------



## somedayisnow

*kfs1*, almost one week out from surgery and I'm surprised at how well I'm feeling. Although, I did go on an adventure today to Boston Market (I was really jonesing for their cinnamon apples :haha:) and I swear I had to take a nap afterwards. 20 minutes roundtrip and I was :sleep: for THREE hours!

Good luck to all my IVF ladies on various parts of their journeys. May the BFP fairy chase you down like you stole her money. :coffee:

*Taurus*, I hope you have a blast at the beach. If I could go on a permanent vacation the beach would be #1 on my list.

*Rainshiny*, shh..don't tell anyone but I think I'm most excited for you and your wife. Just the thought that one day soon you're going to get a phone call on a random...Tuesday or whatever and your baby is going to be waiting for you to arrive to bring him/her home. If that isn't magical, I don't know what is.


----------



## terripeachy

BBbliss-hey there!! I didn't realize you were doing IVF again. And you're on your way!! So good to see you. :hugs: 

The game was so much fun last night. I wish I could go to the second home game today, but alas, I'll be watching from home while hubs is living the Bmore life. 

I'll write more after retrieval. All systems are go!


----------



## Nikki1979

Good luck at your retrieval today Terri - I hope you pop a lot of eggs :)


----------



## terripeachy

The surgery is done and I had 17 eggs. Getting lunch and then watching baseball while I rest. So happy!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome, Terri!!! Fxed you have tons of fertilized eggs tomorrow!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hi gals! How are you all?

Sorry it's been ages but it's been a hectic week setting up a genealogy program for me to teach for my hometown library, Dr's appointments, DH's been sick (and thus incredibly high maintenance), and I had interviews.

Terri- Awesome about the retrieval. Hope you have freezer fodder after the implantation but I hope even more that you don't need it!

Someday- how are you feeling?

Rain- I love hearing your adoption updates! Congrats on your wife's raise!

Spud - Huge congrats!!! :happydance:

Taurus - how's the nausea? I hope you are having a wonderful beach weekend.

Hi everyone else I can't scroll back any more on my phone to see what I missed. 

AFM - had my 16wk prenatal appt this week with my OB. Heartbeat is great. He wasn't happy with my blood pressure so my GP doubled my dose. He wants to wait until next appointment at the end of the month to talk about the depression vs just hormones to see if it is just hormones. I am feeling ok - just really wiped out and sneezy. I gained 9lbs so far (yikes). 
Also, I got a job! An actual reference librarian job! It's super duper part time and seasonal but better than nothing and I can actually use one of my masters degrees!! The sticky wicket is that they don't know I am pregnant. I got an unofficial offer from the director but still need to be cleared through the town. I thought I would tell him when I get the offer in the mail and reassure him that I only plan to take 2 weeks maternity (it's 4 hrs one week and 8hrs the next so not a huge deal to go back then I think)


----------



## Fezzle

Spud- huge congrats! Great line!

Terri- congrats to you will all your eggs! Fx for this cycle!

Rainshiny- I like that way of thinking! It's just outsourcing!

Kfs- glad the ivf is underway!

I am gearing up to ovulate probably anywhere in the next week and BDing has already begun. I have my appointment with the FS tomorrow so feeling positive. I hope it's mostly good news tomorrow and any problems are fixable.


----------



## Fezzle

And book- congrats on the job!


----------



## BBbliss

Terri so good to see you too :hugs: great retrieval! Congratulations!!!

I just got my prescription order and noticed they upped my meds from first cycle... It won't be easy but here I am :) 

Can't wait for your fertilization report :)


----------



## kfs1

Book - just chiming in quick to say that I'm soooo happy to hear from you!!! You were making me nervous! Congrats on the job.

Anyway, more later. :)


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - awesome news. Make sure u drink lots of fluids and rest. I hope all of the eggs get fertilized and you get lots of frosties.


----------



## moni77

Yay on the job book!

Everyone is moving forward...yay!


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-congrats on the job!!! Also so happy Amelia is doing well and has a good heartbeat. We were all getting worried about you so thanks for checking in. 

Have a great Saturday everyone. Today I start the progesterone so pantiliners and grandma panties time. Booo.


----------



## terripeachy

I got my report today. The nurse called and said 'They retrieved 17 eggs, and 14 were mature. How are you feeling?' I said 'I feel a little sore, but how many fertilized?' She said '14.' I was like OH!! HA!!HA!! Last time I had three numbers-retrieved, mature, fertilized, so I was confused. Woop woop. I'm happy, but still not pregnant, so remaining calm.


----------



## kfs1

Freakin awesome Terri!!!


----------



## terripeachy

I have a MIL vent. hee hee.
Yesterday my MIL called her son to ask him to find a store in New Mexico (she is going there for a church conference at the end of the month), that sells Lactaid and Braggs Apple Cider vinegar. He's like 'mom, can't you ask the hotel concierge?' She said 'Last time I did that, they sent me all over the city and I never got what I wanted.' So...we looked it up for her and then he said 'Why don't you pack the vinegar?' She said 'I did that last time and it spilled all over my clothes.' *sigh* The store is about 7 miles from the hotel, but that would be an expensive cab ride, so she didn't want to do that. Finally, I called my sister, and said 'Can you take MIL some vinegar and lactaid at the end of the month?' She lives in NM, and said 'sure.' My thinking is that if you have a special diet, you just have to pay the taxi to take you to get your special food instead of inconveniencing everyone. *sigh* She is nuts for nuts, and cannot do anything without calling my hubs. She is totally dependent on his opinion and it's odd. Please oh please, don't let her have to move in with us for at least 10 years. I can't take it! /rant


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

*peeks in here* 

Hi guys! I have a confession to make.. I have been stalking all of you for a week... and I have read every page! So I finally decided I had better register and join in because you are all so lovely and friendly! 

I am 37, married since July (DH is 40) and we have been TTC since April. We have an unusual situation as I live in Australia and my husband lives in the US Virgin Islands so I actually travel between the two places every 2 months. I rack up those frequent flyer miles, let me tell you! Eventually I will move there - in a year or two. 

I have a 14 yr old DD, and it took me one month off the pill to conceive her, so here I was thinking it's a piece of cake! Apparently not, and when I am only with my husband for 1 or 2 out of 3 cycles, we reduce our chances greatly. 

So I am currently DPO 14/15 (I just got home two days ago so technically I am DPO14, but Aussie time tells me I am into day 15. Either way, Ovuview (app) tells me AF is today, and I am feeling crampy and bloated like the nasty witch is on her way, but I have also felt nauseous and so much heartburn for a week, and have been living off pretzels and juice. I have become addicted to POAS, but so far not even the slightest hint of a BFP. 

I feel like I know all of you from the last 101 pages! 

It's 4am Aussie time.. I am still on Caribbean time lol.. yay jetlag!!


----------



## somedayisnow

Book, congrats on the job! I'm happy you're doing well. I'm feeling better every day.

Terri, Hot damn! 14 is amazing. Now pull those granny panties up to your armpits and do your thang.

Welcome, CaribbeanBaby. Now Australia to the US Virgin Islands is what I call a real long distance relationship. :flower:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Thanks Someday :) Yeah, we definitely have a LDR!! Spending my time in Australia, Caribbean, LA, NY, Honolulu, Miami.. who am I to complain, right? #FirstWorldProblems ... But I do complain... I wish I could be with my husband all the time. Or I wish I could bring his little swimmers home with me in a jar so I could try some weird turkey baster methods in his absence! hahaha..


----------



## GalvanBaby

14 fertilized is freaking awesome, Terri!!!

Welcome Caribbean! Fxed!! YOu definitely do have a long distance relationship!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - awesome. Seems like you will have lots of frosties left over for your second and third baby :)

Carribean - welcome :flower: I can only imagine how hard it must be without your DH and ttc is difficult enough as it. I hope you get your bfp soon. 

I had a pretty busy weekend. My great uncle is sick and is admitted to the hospital. I have been in and out of the hospital pretty much whole day today. Just praying that he gets better soon.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks all...

Nikki-My prayers are with you and your great uncle. Hope he gets better soon.

Welcome Caribbean!


----------



## terripeachy

Os Win!!! They swept the Detroit Tigers 3-0. So awesome.

I'm happy, but now I'm definitely going to have to go to the ALCS! I think we'll try to go to one game out of 7 (ok, maybe two). My future baby is going to be wearing clothes that are too small because I'm spending all my money on baseball. HA!!HA!! I guess I better get my sewing machine out and start making some diapers and such. hee hee. 

Fertility report-14/14 still growing strong. Can you believe it? I think that's amaze balls and I don't really believe it. Could my increased meds really mean that much of a difference? I had to tell hubs to lay off his beer on Thursday night after the game. Now he probably thinks that it doesn't matter that he drank several beers after the game. *sigh* Um..newsflash, it's not hard to get 14 sperm. hee hee. :nope:


----------



## BBbliss

Terri this is amazing!!! I'm so happy for you! So so happy :)

I'm ordering my meds this wk and also noticed they will have me on more then last time also. Can you tell me what the difference on dose was for you? I know everyone is different... I get me tests back tomorrow and really praying I'm still ok 

Congratulations again! Yay!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Bbliss-This time I had 225 Gonal F and 187.5 Menopur (2.5 powders) for 8 or 9 days. The second to last day I had 187.5 Gonal F and 187.5 Menopur. The final day I had 150 Gonal F and 150 Menopur (2 powders). I had 17 eggs, 14 mature and fertilizing.

The first time I did 150 Gonal F and 150 Menopur the entire time. I had 14 eggs, 9 mature, 6 fertilized, 3 1/2 were hanging on for dear life for a 5 day transfer of 3 embryos.

No emotional difference in the meds. Well, the first day I had a headache, but that could be anything. :flower:


----------



## Rainshiny

Someday, you totally made me cry into my cornflakes last Friday when you said adoption was magical! That was the sweetest thing!! Thank you for sharing that.

Book, so glad your scan went well. G/l with blood pressure. Congrats on the job!!! 

Nikki, I'm sorry your great uncle is ill- sending healing thoughts. Remember to take care of yourself too. 

Welcome, carribean! You could store his sperm I think. &#128515;

Have fun with the bedroom action fez!
Terri, you are producing like a mother hen over there!! That rocks.

Crazy busy weekend here! SW asked about more of our feelings. It was fine I guess. One more visit- individual meetings- Thursday.


----------



## BBbliss

Terri thank you for taking the time, mine was very close to yours. 150 gonal and 150 menopur and up 225 menapur at the end. 14 follicles 8 retrieved and fertilized and 2 day 5blasts and a chemical. This time they are starting me with 225 gonal and not sure what menopur will be. I think they were waiting to see my cd3 bloods are now, I just got them back and I know they are great, but my AMH went down from 5.4 to 2.5ng/mL in 15 months :( I know it's amazing for 45 but just comes to show how fast things change


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi ladies - 

I'm trying to read up and catch up with everyone. Wow - so much going on!!! So exciting, it really seems that almost everyone is progressing here. Wouldn't it be amazing if we get a load of BFP in the next few weeks? 

I'm still really exhausted and I think it's depressing me somewhat - I just can't keep up with anything. Between work and my DS (15 months) I have no energy for anything else, not even for my DH who is being so amazing and understanding. But my little man is just amazing, he's saying a few new words every day now, it's such a great time. Most days if I wasn't so drained and going to bed at 9pm, I wouldn't really know I'm pregnant (well except for the lovely progesterone Crinone I have to insert nightly :growlmad:)

BBliss and Kfs - good luck with your IVFs this round, I'll be stalking your updates!

Rain - I also think that adoption is an amazing act of pure love, and I love the idea of "outsourcing" the pregnancy part - it's kind of true!

Terri -waaahooo!!!! Holy Cr*p! 14 fertilized eggs is ridiculous! Wait, why does your husband need to lay off the beer on Thursday then, if they are already fertilized? Maybe I'm just really confused, but I thought I knew how IVF worked :dohh:

Someday, glad to hear you're recovering so well, how are you feeling now? 

Welcome Carribean! This is a great bunch of women, I'm sure you'll love it here. Your LDR is inspirational, makes you think that some of us have it so easy getting to see our DH every day. On the other hand, there are some days when I'd trade seeing my DH for a trip to the Virgin Islands! I live in Chicago, so those days are about every November - March. And absence makes the heart grow fonder, right? :winkwink:

Nikki - so sorry about your uncle, hope he gets better soon. It's so hard when an older family member is sick, life kind of comes to a standstill. 

Spud - any update on the BFP????

Book - glad to see you back, and congrats on the job! 

Sorry such a long post ladies, I'll try to keep them shorter.


----------



## BBbliss

Thank you KB! I'm also going to try to learn about all of you :)

Sorry my post ended kind of short Terri , I was called to go back to work haha, but I wanted to say I hope to be as lucky as you ;)

Any more fertilization update?


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Welcome Caribbean! Holy crazy marital commute! 

Terri- 14!!! I am in awe of your mad production skills!

Nikki- so sorry about your great-uncle

KBrain- I am in the same boat as you energy wise. Hopefully it turns around quick!

Spud- any updates?

Hi everyone!

AFM- I am coming down with something (fever, aches, etc..) but I am using my will to keep it from progressing. I figure my growing a human and being unable to drink and take meds buys me a get out of flu free card. A little worried my background check (credit specifically) will keep me from getting this job. Oh and went to the CT cheese festival yesterday and hubs got his first taste of poutine (Canadian dish with french fries, cheese curds, and gravy- sounds disgusting but is delicious). He liked it more than I was hoping he would :dohh:
Oh and I think I've been feeling flutters but I am not sure


----------



## terripeachy

I was swamped at work today and only got to play enough to see my email from the Os saying that tomorrow morning I have my chance to buy ALCS tickets!! Obsessive much? hee hee.

So the nurse called and I STILL have 14 embryos!! She was so great. She gave me an update on every single one of them. The smallest is a 5 cell, but she said that sometimes they catch up and divide quickly in the last few days. The best two right now are at 13 cells, and they call that early compacting (?) I will look that up later. I won't bore you with ALL the details, but I'm feeling really great. Bottom line, 13 pretty strong embryos. No update tomorrow, but transfer will be Wednesday at 10a. :thumbup:

Kbrain-Sorry you're feeling so tired. Hopefully you'll get some energy soon. I had retrieval on Friday, so Thursday night after the game I told hubs he needed to chill out with his beer drinking. In the end he had 14 strong sperm. hee hee.

Bbliss-I hope you are as lucky as me, and yes, even though your 45 your body seems to still be making good eggs, so we'll see...Remain positive.

Book-I hope you get the job even if you do have poor credit. Maybe they're just taking their time getting the results from whoever. I wish we had a cheese festival, and yes, poutine is SO good. I've only had it once, but surprisingly, I liked it too. I'm usually a fan of only ketchup on my fries, but given the chance, I'll take cheese/gravy again. hee hee. Please...I'll take them each individually any day as well!

Rain-ANOTHER VISIT?! hee hee. You guys are rocking the vote. hee hee. I hope your individual interview goes just as well as your group visits. You can tell her/him you're anxious/excited to get a baby, and that's your only emotion.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

KBrain3377 said:


> Welcome Carribean! This is a great bunch of women, I'm sure you'll love it here. Your LDR is inspirational, makes you think that some of us have it so easy getting to see our DH every day. On the other hand, there are some days when I'd trade seeing my DH for a trip to the Virgin Islands! I live in Chicago, so those days are about every November - March. And absence makes the heart grow fonder, right? :winkwink:

Thanks for the kind words :) I am not sure about inspirational! It certainly wasn't by choice, but you gotta do what you gotta do. If I had my way, I would have him over here but he can't work here with his job, so I spend my time living out of a suitcase. But I admit sometimes it's nice to have my own space :winkwink:

I am sure in a couple of months with that Chicago winter, you will be wishing you were on the beach in St Thomas ;) Would it help it I posted a pic I took last week? :coolio:

https://i61.tinypic.com/29pvucy.jpg


It's okay, we have a guest room! :thumbup:

So anyway back to business.. now I am CD30 / DPO16 and AF still isn't here, and neither is my :bfp: :shrug:

The symptoms make me think if this is what my body is going to do to me pre-AF, I am going to go crazy! My cycles run 22 days - 31 days, so even though my little Ovuview app tells me AF was due 2 days ago, maybe it's just a longer cycle? I have had bad nausea for over a week now, my lower back has been so painful I have had to put heatpacks on it. I can't sleep at night because I am so hot, even with the AC on! None of this is usual PMS pre-AF symptoms for me, so it's all making me absolutely crazy!

Sorry for the long post everyone. I don't want to bore you all on my first week :blush:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

terripeachy said:


> So the nurse called and I STILL have 14 embryos!! She was so great. She gave me an update on every single one of them. The smallest is a 5 cell, but she said that sometimes they catch up and divide quickly in the last few days. The best two right now are at 13 cells, and they call that early compacting (?) I will look that up later. I won't bore you with ALL the details, but I'm feeling really great. Bottom line, 13 pretty strong embryos. No update tomorrow, but transfer will be Wednesday at 10a. :thumbup:

Peachy, are you going to be the world's first quattuordecomom?? (Yes, I had to look it up) :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Definitely not!! They are going to transfer 3, and we'll hope for one. Last time I transferred three and got none, so I'd be fine with one accepting me as a mom. :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Ladies&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..go away for a few days and this thread moves so quickly :thumbup:

Kfs1 &#8211; will be stalking for your IVF progress&#8230;&#8230;.best of luck this cycle xx

Book &#8211; good to hear from you&#8230;.we were getting worried&#8230;..congrats on the new job and good 16 week check up&#8230;&#8230;I&#8217;m actually feeling great the last few days&#8230;.seems the last of the nausea has gone away and I feel quite normal. My next appointment isn&#8217;t for 4 weeks, for the 20 week scan so just hoping everything is still alright in there. I have been having flutters for about a week now. 

Fezzle &#8211; How did your appointment go with FS??

Hi Carribbean &#8211; wow&#8230;&#8230;that&#8217;s a long distance relationship&#8230;&#8230;.you must have a lot of frequent flyer points&#8230;.where abouts in Australia you from??

Someday &#8211; Glad to hear that your feeling better each day xx

Nikki &#8211; hope your great uncle is better xx

Hi everyone else..........

Peachy &#8211; leaving you til last because you&#8217;re my twinnie and I&#8217;m so bloody happy reading these updates&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.14 still going strong, that&#8217;s amazing&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..told you I had a great feeling about this cycle&#8230;&#8230;2 more days til transfer&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;eeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

afm - beach was amazing!!!! weather was perfect..........we all had such a great time......my DS loves the water so he was swimming every day and he was exhausted by the time we got home last night from his big long weekend break....as was I also....


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Taurus8484 said:


> Hi Carribbean &#8211; wow&#8230;&#8230;that&#8217;s a long distance relationship&#8230;&#8230;.you must have a lot of frequent flyer points&#8230;.where abouts in Australia you from??

Hey fellow Aussie! I am in Brisbane. I get a LOT of miles! I was Gold Status on American Airlines within 10 months of travelling! Hello priority access and cheap upgrades... 

It's funny I don't think of us as true LDR, because I am there so often. I guess it's just a part of my life and as I said earlier, who am I to complain??


----------



## Nikki1979

Book - Poutine is yumm. I miss that. I also miss the veggie works from new York fries. 

Rain - I hope everything goes well. I may have mentioned this before but my younger brother is adopted. My parents adopted him when I was 13 and the day he came home was a very happy day. He is very spoilt as he is the baby of the hse and we love him to death. 

Terri - so excited for you. I just know this is your month. 

BBbliss - good luck with your cycle this month. I am 35 and your AMH is much better than mine. 

AFM - 8dpo and think I am out but when you are ttc for a long time, you kinda get used to it. I am going to get weekly acupuncture sessions once AF arrives to see if helps in any way. If it doesn't then will start IVF in Feb/March next year.


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-good morning and welcome back !!! :hugs: I'm pretty happy too, but I'm not going to get excited just yet. No update tomorrow, unfortunately but I feel I will confidently transfer three. Last time I was scared that three wouldn't be around. 

I'm so glad that you aren't feeling sick anymore and that you were able to have a fun time at the beach. Your DS sounds so cute swimming every day. You sound refreshed and happy. 

Nikki-don't feel out yet. It's still early, but I know what you mean about hoping and praying every month to be disappointed again. At least you have acupuncture coming up and then IVF not too far away. It's something. Love ya!


----------



## kfs1

Welcome Caribbean! You're KILLING me with that beach picture. :)

Taurus - Glad to hear that you had a great beach trip. Super-jealous of you also.

Nikki - So sorry that your Uncle is sick. Hope he starts to feel better soon. Why do you think you're out this month already?

BBliss - Hey there new IVF buddy. :hi:

Rainshiny - One more SW visit and then you'll be on your way, right? Can't wait to hear how it goes.

Kbrain - Sorry that you're feeling so tired but it's no wonder with you being pregnant and having a 15 month old! Just take it one day at a time. Hopefully your energy levels will rebound soon.

Bookworm - Hope you're able to fight off that sickness! Oooh - a cheese festival sounds awesome. Poutine is ridiculously good. :)

Terri - 14 strong ones?!?!?! So amazing.

Nothing to report in BCP land over here. :coffee: I AM having a Sonohysterogram done tomorrow and then I'll find out more about my timeline. Has anyone had this procedure done? Ugh - I hope it's not anything like the HSG.


----------



## BBbliss

Hi kfs! Same here, just completed my first wk of bcp. I had that test done and its nothing like the HSG, no pain :) you'll be fine! 

Caribbean, that's the longest LDR I've ever seen but it looks like it has its perks ;) not bad :)

Terri, the wait must be killing you but the same time it sounds they were all doing great! I'm sure you'll have some to freeze too :) you deserve it

Nikki, thank you! On paper I'm much younger so maybe that will also mean I still have healthy eggs and I'm praying for that :)

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## terripeachy

I'm not really that impatient just yet. Trying to finish up my work stuff and then going grocery shopping for dinner this week and healthy foods (yogurt, salads, oj with vitamin c, fresh fruit, ginger snaps) for me. I liked my healthy eating kick last time and it really made my fingernails grow strong. It was either my healthy eating or a year of taking prenatals almost every single day. I guess I only noticed once I started eating fruits/veggies more often.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi everyone. 

I've been super busy and have had internet issues..

Caribbean - welcome. These ladies are so nice  I am soooo jealous off that beach photo. I'm not jealous of that commute though. I'm the other down under lady. I live in New Zealand. Any updates on bfp?

Bbliss - hello. I hope your ivf goes well.

Book - 9lb doesn't sound too bad. Did you put on much with no1?

Rain - very exciting that you got the second visit done. That's one visit closer to mr storky arriving 

Fezzle - I hope you're getting lots of bd-ing in.

Tauras - also jealous of the beach. I live by a lake so we get to swim when it's warmer. I can't wait. 

Terri - omg isn't ttc so elegant. I hope you're rocking those pantiliners 

Nikki - I hope your great uncle gets better soon. 

Kbrain - I hope things get easier soon.

Book - poutine sounds yum. I used to love chips cheese and gravy from our local chippie.

Afm - all going well so far. I called the midwife and she suggested an early scan and bloods after the mc last time so I'm off to see her next week. 
I can't help being paranoid so I'm on wipe watch. Every visit to the toilet the paper gets inspected.

True story - a friend of a friend is pregnant with triplets. She tried ivf which failed and then got pregnant on her own naturally with three babies. I think she was assisted in some way but I'm not sure what. I think it may have been acupuncture.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies! I am finally back for real! Or so I hope! LOL I finally got a job!! I will be teaching English again! I am so excited to be back at it! 

We had put TTC on hold, but since I got a job, and I am only CD10 or 11, off we go to BDing every other day the rest of this cycle. Well, atleast until CD20. LOL

Terri, Fxed for many frosties tomorrow!!

Caribbean, so jealous of your view!!

RAin, it sounds like the process is moving along quickly!! 

Taurus, so jealous of the beach vacation! I live only 25 minutes from the beach, btu never seem to get out there. I hope we can go before it gets cold again.

Nikki, prayers for your uncle!

Book, Poutine sounds awesome! I can't wait to go to Canada so I can try it!

Kbrain, praying you get to feeling better soon.

Hi, to anyone else that I missed!!


----------



## terripeachy

Spud/Galvan-Awesome news for both of you. Woohoo!!

AFM-No update really. Just waiting for 9am to show up so I can leave the house for my transfer. Going grocery shopping in a few, and then I wait. HA!!HA!! There's no football to watch tonight either. Bo-ring. hee hee.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hi ladies :flower:

This thread is so interesting because we are all on such different paths to the same place. I love it :) 

Galvan - Congratulations on the job! That's exciting :)

BBbliss - good luck with your egg hunt! I hope you find lots of ripe juicy ones like Peachy did :thumbup:

Peachy &#8211; you are doing better than I would. I am so impatient!

Book &#8211; flutters!! I remember lying on my stomach at about 14 / 15 weeks and I could feel the very first flutters of my baby. It was almost 15 years ago but I still remember it clearly 

kfs1 &#8211; Sorry for killing you with the beach picture ;) I promise not to show you another one for at least 24 hours. :D I hope that procedure is nice and painless for you!

Spud - Kia Ora! My mum is a kiwi so I have quite a few family members there. Congratulations on your BFP.. So exciting!!! :happydance:

AFM - Hello CD32! Still no sign of AF or that elusive BFP. I am fairly certain I am going to go crazy. I am assuming I am 17/18DPO as I have not been temping, just going by calendar and my hopefully trusty Ovuview app. I have so many symptoms but really, when we are hoping against all hope that it is true, every little niggle is a sign, right? My lower back is still very sore, heatpacks and rest. Luckily I haven't gone back to work yet, so I am able to be lazy all day. Light cramps, and regular sharp little pains in my abdomen. I woke up to a sharp stabbing pain behind my belly button too. Not agonising by any means but enough to make me notice it. So now that I think about it, my entire pelvic area all around is just achey and bleh. Still slightly nauseous. A bit emotional and I realise I have felt 'braver'. I am saying things to my mother and my best friend that I have wanted to say for a long time but I am too fearful of the confrontation and repercussions, but suddenly I am really telling them what I think. Eek!


----------



## Taurus8484

Kfs1 &#8211; good luck with your sonohysterogram&#8230;&#8230;.

Galvan &#8211; yay for getting job&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

Caribbean &#8211; have you not taken a test yet????

Peachy &#8211; so todays the big day???? How many you having transferred??? Good luck xx


----------



## terripeachy

Good morning Twinnie and Caribbean!! I swear, having you on the board is going to force me to be able to spell caribbean without two R's. Rest assured, I have to go back and look every.single.time. hee hee.

Yes, for you, today is the day (and now I realize that you are 1/2 day older than me. ha ha)!! Boop boop. hee hee. I'm having 3 transferred, so same as last time. Hopefully that will get me at least 8 frosties. For some reason, after the 5 day results, they wait another day to see if they continue growing and then freeze them. I wish they knew whether the ones they implant continue growing right off the bat. hee hee. Oh well. Science can only do SO much when people are watching, I suppose.

Caribbean-yes, no faint lines on tests? No lines at all? Everything you wrote sounds like a good sign to me. 

Ok...I meant to say OJ with calcium, not vitamin C. duh..but now I'm really going to the store. I have a lot of good stuff to make this week. It'll definitely keep me busy/preoccupied. I'm not going to do the lazy man's dance this time around. It was good while it lasted. I'm going to work on Thursday/Friday with no heavy lifting and will take it easy over the weekend. Then it's back to the grind without :coffee: Boooooo...that's why I need OJ.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Not even a hint of the faintest of lines and I have taken about 10 tests in the last week! I just don't get it. I have done FRERs and ICs and FMU and SMU and every other type of acronym that talks about what I do with my pee in the privacy of my bathroom... and still nothing! It's very disheartening never seeing a second line :cry: 

Peachy - hahah you just made ME question the spelling of it! I am crazy about spelling and definitely a strong member of the grammar police, so it would mortify me if I got my user name wrong. Definitely Caribbean!! BTW.. what are frosties??

I have another day at home with nothing to do but watch tv and eat and notice every little pain and niggle and ache. :coffee::wacko: oh! I went on a food binge yesterday (which involved chips and juice) and bought my favourite BBQ chips, and threw in some salt and vinegar chips too, that I do like from time to time but they really eat up my tongue... But I can't eat the BBQ ones, they taste so bland and yuck... but now I have ripped through 2 BIG packs of S&V chips and hungry for more! If I am not pregnant... then send me to the crazy farm.


----------



## terripeachy

Frosties are frozen embryos. I've been notifying my best girlfriends of the goings on and keep realizing I am saying embies/frosties and then I have to go back because they don't understand all this stuff! :haha: 
I'm also a grammar/spelling police babe too and sometimes these forums kill me trying to read through all the nonsense people are typing. I'm getting much better at biting my tongue and reading text speak. Hee hee.


----------



## Taurus8484

OOOhhhhhh how exciting Peachy xx


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

terripeachy said:


> Frosties are frozen embryos. I've been notifying my best girlfriends of the goings on and keep realizing I am saying embies/frosties and then I have to go back because they don't understand all this stuff! :haha:
> I'm also a grammar/spelling police babe too and sometimes these forums kill me trying to read through all the nonsense people are typing. I'm getting much better at biting my tongue and reading text speak. Hee hee.

lol sometimes it's easy to remember the 'real world' doesn't actually speak like that. I gave my husband a sentence from here with all of the DPO/FRER/AF/FMU words and he was like.... what? Now he is all "Did AF appear?? Do you need to do another HPT with FMU?? what DPO are we at?" :haha: Gotta love him. 

I can't handle text speak. Not even 'u'. It hurts my brain.


----------



## GalvanBaby

LOL Terri. I keep spelling it with 2 R's too. Then I catch myself. LOL

Thanks ladies! I am so excited to be teaching again!!


----------



## Rainshiny

Caribbean, if you keep carrying on we are all going to have to come out to the VI house all winter and tell you jokes and drink piña coladas to distract you. All of us, lol.

Congrats on the job and completed move Galvan!!! That rocks!!

That is so sweet about your brother, Nikki! Is your uncle on the mend?

GL with the sono, kfs.

I've never heard of this poutine dish. Do you think there's a vegetarian version?

Hi everyone else. Where is Doxie?

Exciting, Terri!!!! Get ready to relax with your friends broccoli and carrot :)

And thanks everyone for all the encouragement!! Hugs and more hugs :)


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Rainshiny said:


> Caribbean, if you keep carrying on we are all going to have to come out to the VI house all winter and tell you jokes and drink piña coladas to distract you. All of us, lol.

LOL yes that piña colada drinking sure does distract me :haha: Believe me, there is plenty of room for everyone! We just had our second wedding reception last weekend and we had lots of guests stay. 
The funny thing is, we were actually drinking (virgin) piña coladas when I took that photo. Ahhh memories. 


Sad report now... I think AF has just reared her ugly head :sad1: I guess I just had a longer cycle this month. I don't get to try again until November (or maybe even December depending on when I ovulate in Nov) so I can sit back and relax for this next cycle. :sad1:


----------



## Rainshiny

Oh I'm so sorry AF showed up after all those crazy symptoms! So frustrating sometimes, grrr!!!

I'm sure you could store his sperm and do iui's while you are apart, although it's not quite as romantic, for sure. Hugs :(


----------



## terripeachy

Rain-That cracked me up about HAVING to go see Caribbean. I guess I can do that. Please don't twist my arm. HA!!HA!! 

Caribbean-Yes, u is very annoying. I think that's where it all started. *rolling eyes* Oh no! I hope that's not a real AF. Are you sure? If you go to the assisted conception site, there is a thread on artificial insemination, so maybe there are some tips there, but either way it's kind of weird/unromantic, but a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do!

I see Doxie on the 40+ thread. Hopefully she'll come back over here and play with us.

I'll check back in this afternoon. Leaving in T-22 minutes.


----------



## kfs1

:dust::dust::dust:
Terri - I'm sprinkling dust on every thread for you. Good luck! Can't wait to hear your report later.
:dust::dust::dust:

Caribbean - I'm so sorry that the witch showed. :( Booooo. Treat yourself to something nice today.

Caribbean/Terri - I find it funny that acronyms and shortcuts on this website bother you so much. I work in publishing and they don't bother me! :haha: It's so much easier to use shortcuts when you're typing on a phone with a tiny screen!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

kfs1 said:


> Caribbean/Terri - I find it funny that acronyms and shortcuts on this website bother you so much. I work in publishing and they don't bother me! :haha: It's so much easier to use shortcuts when you're typing on a phone with a tiny screen!

I guess it doesn't help that I am a transcript typist! We have very strict rules about punctuation and things like that so I guess it's become a habit. But having said that, I've never used text speak. I just think it dumbs down society. The number of people I know who can't spell is just crazy! 

Peachy - GOOD LUCK!! I know I am a bit late but at least you know more good thoughts are coming your way. Sprinkling baby dust all the way from over here! 

Rain/Peachy - I don't think I could travel home with his frozen sperm! Wouldn't that be weird toting a storage container full of his boys halfway around the world. Try explaining THAT in customs, "Ma'am, are you bringing any live animals into the country?" "Uhhhhh..... not exactly animals....." :blush: I wonder if they would go through x-ray okay?

I think my husband is worried his boys are broken. His brother was tested and came back with poor results so my husband assumes he is the same. We are setting up an appointment for when I am back there in November. We did an at home fertility test and he got a very faint positive, but it was still a positive, so that's a good start. But we don't know any other details. We've only tried for 2 cycles so it's early days, but I am 38 in January, and he wants two babies! So... Time is a-tickin'.

Ohhhh.. I am sorry. Did I accidentally post another shot of the Caribbean? My bad... 

https://oi60.tinypic.com/2lsjgbc.jpg


I am just new here.. I don't know what I am doing! I am so sorry....


https://oi61.tinypic.com/30mspzq.jpg


:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## BBbliss

Caribbean you are too funny! I love the pictures, where was this one? I'm looking for a place for a quick weekend trip with DF. Sorry about AF... Btw we did one of those home tests for his sperm and also got a faint line and on the real SA things didn't look good at all, in fact it was a total disaster with all the numbers, the worse being his morphology at 0%, but we got it all reversed with supplements and vitamins. It takes 72 days for new sperm to mature from a cellular level so maybe just have him start on some supplements now, it will only help

Hahaha you and Terri have to give me a break when reading my posts, English is my second language and I'm dyslexic, LOL try making sense of that! 

Terripeach! I can't wait for your update!


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all! :hi:

Caribbean- it's nice to meet you- those pics are amazing! I'm not sure what my Christmas plans are yet, but if I spend it in the UK, I might need a sunny holiday in Jan to get some winter sun!

terri- I'm so excited for your transfer! I'm glad your embryos have done so well! My OH was cocky like that too- once he found out his sperm is good and plentiful, he decided to indulge in certain habits...

Book- I hope you hear about that job soon! I've heard of poutine but have never had it. I think it's become the next it thing in London though, so hopefully I'll have a chance to try it soon.

I can't remember where I've updated about my FS appointment, but since Taurus asked- it went well! She confirmed PCOS and prescribed 6 months of Clomid to start next cycle. I'll also get a scan CD12 or 13 to check how it's working. Not that PCOS is a good thing, but it's good to have a diagnosis that explains the lack of success and is treatable. Right now I'm on CD18, but still getting a flashing smiley. It would be ideal if I could ovulate Sun or Mon so we can get some good BDing in over the weekend!


----------



## terripeachy

Caribbean-You are hilarious! I love the accidental pictures. They look so pretty! 

BBliss/kfs1-I don't care if you guys use text speak, I was just saying that I hate seeing it. I still love ya! hee hee.

AFM-My transfer went well today. I had three blastocysts transferred. One was expanded good rating, and the other two were expanded fair rating. The picture of the embryos that she gave us this time look so much better cell-wise. I still had the grouping of cells in the first pictures, but today, they are moved to the side, and there is a little fluid in the cell. That's what happens when the cells progress properly, so I was really happy to see that on the drive home. The doctor said they grade them as good, fair, poor. She also said that they looked beautiful.:happydance: The doctor is the only woman at the site, and she's always so nice, patient and explains everything. She also did my retrieval this time. I think tomorrow they will call me to tell me how many frosties I will have, but this morning my regular doctor called and said he sees about 8-9. So I'm super happy about that too. I took a nap when I got home and then chopped tons of vegetables and roasted them for a vegetable fritatta with white cheddar queso. Yum yum. I'm finally about to try it! (It was YUMMY!! My new recipe book is the bomb.) I'm going to work tomorrow and just taking it easy. Last time I did the super bed rest, but it was the weekend and I could just sit around. Not this time! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## BBbliss

Terri, love u too! Hahaha

How nice! What a great day you had, I can tell you are super happy too :)
Congratulating a in the transfer and also on your future frozen embryos :)


----------



## Spudtastic

I just need an oh vent please......

My hubby is a hard worker as we have our own business but he's just sooooo messy and he makes more work for me.

&#9679; he leaves clothes all around the house
&#9679; he traipsed in mud everywhere this morning and didn't clean it up
&#9679; I make coffee and breakfast every morning andbhe just leaves plates on the table grrrrrr
&#9679; once I told him he had to clean up a raw egg he spilled down the side of the cooker and that I wasn't going to do it. It was there for three days before I gave in.
&#9679; I do all the baby stuff. In 20 months he's got up aboit 5 times total and dd wakes up alot. Last night it was 5 times. He's never fed her and has changed her nappy about 5 times too. What is it going to be like when no2 arrives.
&#9679; I do all his laundry and I'm over picking up dirty undies from the hallway outside the shower.
&#9679; I'm always moving his beer bottles from the floor

He does work 6 or 7 days a week but I also do work too about 30 hours. I feel my life is dedicated to everyone else. I really need me time. Oh and to top it off in about a year we're going to be living right next door to his parents which is going to drive me nuts. And yet when my parents want to come to visit from the uk he whinges and moans a lot. 

So I really need to do something for me. And I need to get my hubby to be tidier. Seriously in five years time if I still feel like this I'd be tempted to go home to uk. Hmppppf.

If you got this far thanks for listening.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

BBbliss said:


> Caribbean you are too funny! I love the pictures, where was this one? I'm looking for a place for a quick weekend trip with DF. Sorry about AF... Btw we did one of those home tests for his sperm and also got a faint line and on the real SA things didn't look good at all, in fact it was a total disaster with all the numbers, the worse being his morphology at 0%, but we got it all reversed with supplements and vitamins. It takes 72 days for new sperm to mature from a cellular level so maybe just have him start on some supplements now, it will only help

The balcony pic is our balcony in St. Thomas. I was jazzing it up with some new plants and took a photo. The duckie one was taken at Coki Beach (same place as the original photo I posted). I've never seen ducks on a beach before and they were just so cute! 

If it makes any of you feel better, my tan is peeling away :sad1: 

The SA result is very interesting, Bliss.. what supplements and vitamins did your husband go on to get him on track? I could never tell my husband that a positive result on home fertility test doesn't mean anything. He already thinks a faint line means his boys are broken so I won't tell him your story!! But I can just say "hey.. these would help! :D" and he'd be willing to try.

Peachy - That vegetable dish sounds divine. Okay girls, we know who will be cooking for our Caribbean holiday! Thanks for the offer, that's awesome of you. 

Fezzle - Hi there :) Thanks for the welcome! Who doesn't need a holiday in the Caribbean? That's all I'm saying. :winkwink:

Spud - Oh dear! I would NOT be putting up with that. I would simply leave his dirty clothes where they are. It's almost like a child... learned behaviour! If you continue giving up and doing it for him anyway, he will keep doing what he's doing because he knows you'll cave. So don't cave! I know dirty underwear in the hallway will probably drive you crazy but eventually he will run out of underwear and when he asks you about it, you can tell him why :) The egg thing probably wouldn't work.. it would just sit there lol but leave his beer bottles there. He will run out of room and if he dares say anything to you, tell him he can clean up after himself. Ooooh it's made me mad just thinking about your husband!! LOL

Oh! Edited to add : I bought a thermometer yesterday and have started temping :D At least I can put my wasted TTC month into action by temping a regular month. It makes me feel like I am being productive somehow, even if we can't actually try!


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-I'm sure your husband is just going to say that you're being hormonal, so be prepared when he says it. I agree with Caribbean, first, you tell him you're not picking up after him anymore and second, don't pick up after him. He's a grown man, and you need help around the house. If he wants to drink beers and leave them on the table, he needs to go to a bar, where he is PAYING a bartender to clean up his mess. Sorry he's such a slob. My best friend told me that when she had her babies, she started bottle feeding her daughters as soon as possible so that her husband had no excuse NOT to get up and do feedings. I plan to do the same thing (I think. :shrug: hee hee). I just know I'm not getting stuck with everything when it comes to our baby. Sorry you're feeling down today, and vent anytime!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Spud, my husband was the same way! I told him to stop doing it at first, and he did stop for about a week. Then, after me having to constantly remind him, I quit reminding him. In our room, I also started leaving my clothes laying around. Then, he started complaining about how the bedroom was filthy. I said really, where? He said there are clothes everywhere! I told him that I was just doing what he does all the time, and if he wanted it picked up, he could do it. He picked it up. I quit leaving my clothes around because it irritated the hell out of me. He didn't though, but after not having clean clothes a few times he now puts them in the dirty clothes basket. It took a long time, and lots of resistance to pick up the gross dirty clothes, but finally he puts them in there place most of the time.

Terri, Fx for a BFP in a couple of weeks. Question, are you going to torture us, and make us wait until beta day? LOL BTW, I had a friend who did IVF 2 times with 3 embies. The first time she got a BFN. The second time, she got a BFP and had triplets!


----------



## Taurus8484

Caribbean &#8211; If I had a balcony view like that, I would never leave it&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.aaaahhhhh&#8230;&#8230;

Fezzle &#8211; that&#8217;s good you have a diagnoses. I don&#8217;t understand though if she is putting you on Clomid, isn&#8217;t that to help you ovulate when you already do??? Excuse my total lack of understanding in fertility drugs&#8230;&#8230;..

Peachy &#8211; that&#8217;s great news&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;bury in deep little threesome&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;wouldn&#8217;t that be awesome if you end up with 3&#8230;&#8230;..great news that you will get some frosties too&#8230;&#8230;.put your feet up and take it easy

Spud &#8211; Hubbys&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..what do you say, you love them but they are hard work

Hi everyone else&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

Afm &#8211; getting regular taps now, not real kicks yet but enough to recognise them from when I was pregnant with DS&#8230;&#8230;.and I had red meat last night for tea!!!!!!!!!! Hallelujah&#8230;&#8230;..something other than chicken&#8230;&#8230;hubby was so happy that his iron intake was increased and asked if we didn&#8217;t have to eat chicken for another 6 months&#8230;&#8230;.poor fella


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - you are officially PUPO :wohoo: Stick baby, stick!!! 

Taurus - glad that you can eat more than chicken now. When I was pregnant with DS, all I wanted to eat was spinach and I usually hate vegies. 

Spud - Sorry DH is being difficult. Maybe just talk to him and explain that you need him to help you around the house. My hubby is on the opposite end of the spectrum. He did all the cleaning and vacuuming and disinfecting and completely goes nuts. 

Caribbean - nice photos :thumbup: 

AFM - I am not feeling well and seem to have come down with a cold/flu. I was very careful during the hospital visits but must have picked up something from there. My great uncle is doing okay now..he is a tough guy :haha:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hi ladies, you have been so chatty - I love it!

Caribbean- you made me laugh out loud with your oops photos. If it hadn't been so blessedly gorgeous here lately, I might have cringed with jealous rage. Come February/March when winter seems like it will never leave I will probably feel like that! My DH was on FertilAid for men and it helped his swimmers quite a bit

Terri- yay! Stick little embies! Take it easy and your fritatta sounds amazing, even with my current egg aversion.

Fezzle- Poutine still hasn't caught on much here sadly but if it is heading your way, you must try it! I'm glad you have your diagnosis and a plan of action. 

Spud- my DH is a slob too but I can usually nag him into cleaning every so often. I'm sorry you are feeling down and I agree with what Caribbean suggested. You shouldn't have to be the one doing all of the work

Nikki- I'm glad your uncle is doing better but take care of yourself! I hope you feel better

Taurus- how exciting about the taps! and congrats on the red meat! I've been able to eat a burger last week and it was amazing! we've been eating a lot of soups to break the chicken monotony (also because chicken is damn expensive here lately). 

AFM- still waiting to hear back about the job but it will probably be another week. Not much else going on- lots of poking feelings but I think it's more stretching than anything else. still not sure if I am feeling the baby or not. got my next scan in a little over 2 weeks.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks all! Nikki-I'm glad your uncle is doing better, but sorry you got sick in the process. 

Galvan-I put my test date as the 17th on the testing thread so I'll test then and see what happens. It's four days earlier than my beta so I should know by then for sure, right? These babies are already five days old! And if I have triplets, wow. Ha ha. I'm still just praying for one. 

Taurus-that's awesome that you finally had red meat. Were you scared to try it? I'm happy you felt your taps too. Yay!!


----------



## BBbliss

Spud I feel for you and I also understand the need for ME time, thank god I don't have that problem here, well maybe even a little of the opposite as my DF is OCD with cleaning and told me when we moved in together he was living in chaos hahahah well he had to relax a little because I came with three pets and two teenage girls. The other day he complained and I said "that's how I clean, if you want it done better hire a professional" and that was that. You know when he really noticed how much I do? When I went out of town for a week. Can you take a week away to go visit family? You'd get your time for yourself and he'd miss you and see how much you do for him. 

Caribbean, we were thinking about st Thomas the beaches are so beautiful and the contrast between the mountains and the clear blue ocean water just makes everything look like a dream. About the SA, I understand how sensitive man are about their swimmers, it wasn't easy convincing him they would work, I almost had to force him, even use threats LOL and he started mostly against his will till we had another SA a couple of months later and he saw the difference it had made, now he never misses a dose. We started with a lot of different things separately but now he's on fertilaid for man plus count boost, L cartinine, coQ10, a multi and extra vit C there's a thread with a lot of success stories after the supplements. I'll post you a link


----------



## BBbliss

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/s...-success-stories-male-factor-infertility.html

Here it is Caribbean


----------



## Taurus8484

No I wasnt Peachy............all of a sudden I craved red meat and couldnt wait to eat it!!!!

And fish, had some on Sunday night and gosh it tasted good too.....

But then yesterday I walked past a building site and I could smell paint and starting dry retching........but all in all it seems the nausea and food aversions have gone away


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fezzle, that good that at least now you know what is up, and how to treat it. Fx for a quick BFP now!

Terri, I need to go to the testing thread now that we are TTC again! LOL Oh yeah, the 17th should show for sure then! Praying this is it for you, Terri!

Taurus, that is awesome that you can eat again!! I hate food aversions, especially when it is something you absolutely love! With my daughter, I could not eat shrimp, and it was my favorite food. I was about 12 weeks when we went to eat at Joe's Crab Shack, and the end result was not pretty. That food aversion lasted for 5 years! I think it was more mental after birth though. 

Nikki, Glad your uncle is doing better!


----------



## Taurus8484

Love it..........every time I hear shrimp I think of Forrest Gump..........we call them prawns over here

Joe's Crab Shack..........love the name

Yeah, good to hear about your Uncle Nikki


----------



## somedayisnow

Caribbean, it's been a long long time since I've visited St. Thomas. The jealousy is strong, my friend. STRONG. :coffee:

Fezzle, I'm glad you finally got a diagnosis. Now at least you and your doctor can come up with a plan. Just one step closer to your BFP.

Terri, Congrats on the superstar transfer.

Taurus, the thought of having to give up read meat makes me weep. :cry: Glad you can now have it.

No updates for me. Just chillin at home.

ETA: I do have news. Good news. Got my biopsy results today and the cyst was benign. Yep, good news, indeed.


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats great news someday xx


----------



## somedayisnow

Thanks, Taurus. I had to go back to my original comment because I mistakenly identified Spud and not you as the red meat eater. :haha: Speaking of read meat, I think I'm going to heat up some left over prime rib and chow down. :happydance:


----------



## Nikki1979

Someday - great news :happydance:


----------



## kfs1

Spud - TOTALLY understand. My DH is a slob, too. He always leaves his dirty socks in the middle of the living room and dumps his clothes NEXT TO the hamper on the floor. Boggles my mind.

Caribbean - MAN, loving those pics. Absolutely beautiful. Oh, and I totally hear you about people not being able to spell these days. It's completely ridiculous.

Fezzle - I hate the stupid flashing smiley! I've definitely gotten them for several days myself. I'm so happy that you finally have an official diagnosis and have begun treatments. :)

Taurus - Awww. You're feeling the kicks. :) Too cute. And congrats on being able to eat other things finally! Hopefully the rest of your pregnancy will be a breeze.

Nikki - Great news about your Uncle but I'm sorry that you're now sick. Booo. Try to take it easy over there.

Book - I can't believe how far along you are already! Happy things are going well.

Bbliss - My DHs counts definitely improved after being on Fertilaid! I mean, I can't prove that that was the reason but they were noticeably different.

Someday - Excellent news!!! I'm sure you feel so relieved. How are you feeling physically?

Had my RE appt yesterday. I won't bore you with the details but the sonohysterogram went well. I'm on BCPs for another 2 weeks and then will be starting the injections for IVF. If all works out, egg retrieval will be sometime around 11/5 or 11/6 with egg transfer following 2-5 days after. :)

I'm going to the Cape this weekend with friends - oysters, clams, beach, relaxation. Ahhhh. Super-excited. :)


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Someday, that is amazing news!

Someone was microwaving eggs this morning at work and I came the closest to vomiting that I have gotten since this pregnancy began. Blecch! I guess baby doesn't like eggs.

It's DH's and my anniversary weekend of our first date and when we got legally married so he is taking me to a fancy brunch at this swanky resort. I admit I am a little concerned about a brunch buffet and getting the money's worth because of my egg and smell of bacon aversion but then I saw there is a crepe station and knew I would have no problem eating $30 worth of crepes and belgian waffles!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Someday, that is great news!!! I am going to try to get my dr to remove mine if it i still there at the end of the month. She wants to hold out to give me the chance to conceive naturally, but I prefer to live a long, healthy life and conceive with donor eggs or adopt than this thing be malignant.

Very exciting, KFS!! 

Happy anniversary, Book!!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Kfs- Great news! and your weekend sounds divine!


----------



## BBbliss

Kfs, we are on the exact same schedule! :)


----------



## terripeachy

kfs/Bbliss-That is awesome that you guys are still on the same exact schedule. How exciting. What meds are you taking?

kfs1-Have a great trip to the cape and enjoy all the seafood you can. Summer is pretty much gone, and definitely hoodie weather but it'll be nice to be with friends.

someday-Uh yeah..thanks for editing your post. Of course that is great news. You forgot all about that hitchhiker. Now you can move forward freely. Woohoo!!

Book-Happy anniversary!! I'd be all over the crepe station as well. Savory and sweet. I only like eggs fried hard, or hard boiled eggs, or omelettes. I'm so weird when it comes to eggs, but bacon and all the other breakfast foods i'm all.about. HA!!HA!! My hubs and I are going to brunch on Sunday for our anniversary meal. Then we're eating our wedding cake when we get home. Yum yum.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Terri- Happy Anniversary to you as well! Our anniversary is Monday and I haven't decided about the cake. I figure since we got the cake at our wedding, maybe I should wait until Jan 4 to eat the 2 slices we froze. And then I remember how delicious it was :happydance:

I normally love all sorts of eggs and bacon. Baby likes bacon but not the smell of it cooking, so as long as I am stuffed up, we're good lol.


----------



## somedayisnow

*kfs1*, Yay! Everything is happening so fast for you. I'm glad your RE visit went well. :flower: Have fun on the Cape. I miss visiting now that I live on the West coast. Re: me? I'm feeling well. I'm still sore but honestly it just feels like I had an extra long abs workout. Other than that all is well.

*Book,* Happy Anniversary! And hit the crepe bar like it's your job and you're up for a promotion. mmmh crepes! :happydance:

*Galvan*, Congrats on the new job! Also, it does feel great having my hitchhiker (thanks, Terri :haha:) kicked to the curb. It's so weird to know that something that didn't belong there was hanging out in my body affecting my fertility. Hopefully, you'll get pregnant this cycle but if not maybe it is best to just remove it for piece of mind. :hugs:

*Terri*, Happy Anniversary to you too. How old is that wedding cake? :blush:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Ok ladies! I need advice!! As you know I got a job to start Monday. Well, I applied with a national organization that helps DV victims with immigration issues. This was back when we thought we were going to Atlanta. Well, they called me. This is my dream job, immigration and domestic violence victims. If I leave, we will be separated again, but if I stay I will miss out on this major opportunity. I don't know what to do. What would you do in this situation?


----------



## terripeachy

Someday-The place that baked our cake doesn't think people should save them because they don't have the proper freezers to keep them tasting yummy, so they are making us a new topper and I pick it up tomorrow! We had two different flavored layers at the wedding and I can't remember the flavor my husband picked, so we're just getting my flavor. It was like a pear cake with caramel filling. It was a white cake and SO tasty. I don't remember tasting it at the wedding, but I tasted it at the tasting AND I will taste it again Sunday. I can't wait. I'm not even a cake person so you know it has to be good. I would choose more dinner and a cheese plate over dessert anyway.

Galvan-Tough call. My sister is all about moving without a care for her family, husband or anyone else, so she would say go for it. I would like to stay with my family, husband so I would suck up the teaching job. But...you can always go back and teach if you find you miss your husband or don't really like the job. Write out the pros and cons and see which job wins. Maybe the DV job has good benefits and vacation so you can fly back to wherever you are living now. HA!!HA!!


----------



## somedayisnow

Galvan, how long would you two be separated for? And how often during that time do you think you could see with each other?

Terri, thank goodness you're getting a "new" cake. I was starting to worry about you for a minute. That would've been one tough piece of cake. :haha: Oh and pear cake with caramel filling sounds to die for.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

BBbliss said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/s...-success-stories-male-factor-infertility.html
> 
> Here it is Caribbean

Thanks BBbliss :) I will have a read! 

I actually sent my husband on a mission last night to Walgreen's to pick up some FertilAid, but of course St Thomas isn't the most abundantly resourceful island... so he couldn't find it. We were on Skype while he was looking and so he decided to swallow his pride and ask one of the employees. (He's a very private kinda guy) He approached a young girl and showed her a photo on his phone of the bottle he was looking for, and asked "Do you have this?" And her first response was "What's it for?" Ohhh my poor husband just about melted into the ground. I heard him do his nervous giggle.. He was stuttering out "Uhhhh it's for... heh... male fertility". I have an awful sense of humour and on Skype in his ear I was like "Tell her it's for your balls!!!" Poor husband. He ended up scurrying back out of there in a hurry. I told him I would order them online for him.

Updated to add - just ordered FertilAid and MotilityBoost, and threw in some PreSeed just for the heck of it :happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

It will take us about a year to 18 months for him to get his visa. I could come and visit every few months for a few days, so it wouldn't be that bad. Caribbean, how do you do it???


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

GalvanBaby said:


> It will take us about a year to 18 months for him to get his visa. I could come and visit every few months for a few days, so it wouldn't be that bad. Caribbean, how do you do it???

I'm not going to say it doesn't suck... but I think sometimes you just have to do what you have to do. I say never let anything or anyone hold you back from what YOU want to do, otherwise do you get to the end of your life and say What if... ? Of course, that sounds easy in theory. A few days every few months sounds like a very limited amount of time. I see my husband every 3rd month for the entire month. So 6 - 8 weeks apart, 4 weeks together. I go there again mid November but this time he comes back with me to Australia for Christmas/NY/my birthday :happydance:

If it's only for 12 - 18 months, then that's not too long in the grand scheme of things! It will feel sucky but I think absence really does make the heart grow fonder. You appreciate the time you spend together a lot more. Good luck, it's a tough decision. :hugs:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Galvan - there isn't any way for him to get a temporary visa? It's such a shame that you are in this position but imho I feel like you need to do what is best long term for your family and your own situation. If that means taking the job, then do it. Congrats on the job offer though!

Caribbean- I don't think any stores sell FertilAid and your story was hilarious! :haha: your poor DH (I would have been laughing hysterically in your shoes). 

Someday - I am glad you are feeling better and better. And you can bet your bippy I will be all over that crepe station! I am even planning on trotting out the "I'm pregnant" card to get people out of my way!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Too freaking funny, Caribbean!! OH would not even go to buy it! LOL I sent him for an HPT once, and he begged not to send him! He went anyway, but didn't want to. 

Book, he was in the US illegally for 4 years, so he can't live in the States without the waiver first. He could get a tourist visa, but to get that, he has to prove he has more connection to Mexico than the US, and that is hard to do being married to a US citizen who lives in the States. Immigration is a VERY tricky thing to deal with. I hate it, but love it at the same time! I love it because it is my legal choice, and love beating ICE and USCIS, but only when deserved. I am in no way one of those "let everyone in to the US" kind of people. I believe there are people we do not need in the US like criminals especially! God knows we have enough of those as it is who are citizens by birth. LOL


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Bookwrmgal said:


> Caribbean- I don't think any stores sell FertilAid and your story was hilarious! :haha: your poor DH (I would have been laughing hysterically in your shoes).

I am absolutely not telling him that I sent him on a very embarrassing wild goose chase  I will just have him believe it's because that Walgreen's is too small to stock it. :shhh:


----------



## Fezzle

It sounds like there are some good weekends planned! Mine will mostly be filled with the unglamorous task of pulling up our carpet. But, I am going to see Gone Girl with my book club friends on Sunday. I am craving a good brunch now!

Book and terri- happy anniversary!
 
Caribbean- good luck with OH's swimmers! My OH's SA came back great, but we wonder if it's because early last year he had mono, but when he didn't know what it was, he freaked out and cut out everything unhealthy and started taking massive amounts of vitamins!

kfs- glad everything is going well! Looking forward to when your ivf starts!

Thanks all about being happy about my diagnosis! I'd rather have no fertility issues, but I guess if I have to have something, PCOS isn't a bad one to have, especially being older since it means I still have a lot of follicles. Taurus- my FS isn't sure that I'm ovulating; with PCOS, you have a lot of eggs, but they don't mature, so the Clomid helps that. Though since I've been having periods since I started the Metformin, I might be ovulating, just late since my periods are still irregular. She thinks the Clomid will help with my hormones (which are the issue with PCOS) so that my eggs will mature and I'll ovulate earlier, and also that I won't have the spotting I get in the TWW. We'll see! I'm still getting the asshole flashing smiley (9th day of it now).


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Galvan - I'm completely agree with you about immigration. It's just a shame in your situation because he has a family and wants to be a contributing member of society. I have an acquaintance who had such an issue getting her husband a green card from Australia, even with them being married and he was originally here as a student. Ugh. I hope he gets his waiver quickly.

Fezzle- I'm going to see Gone Girl this weekend too. I'm making DH take me. probably not anniversary appropriate but I really want to see it. I wasn't especially fond of the book - I thought her Sharp Objects was better, but I think the movie will be really well done. And so many women have PCOS and go on to have babies so I'm really glad your diagnosis is manageable and has a silver lining :)


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hello,

I am new here,
I am also newly married for less than a month now, age 38
Had a MC 3 years ago, that was unplanned.
This is technically my second month of trying however, the first month there was the batchelorette party and this month was the honeymoon each had lots of :wine:.
So considering my age and the recient events I feel abit foolish reaching out so early. :blush:
I would like for nothing more to have a :baby: but ready the stats etc is making me very nervous.
It is very hard not to let this process take on a life of its own, lol


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Jenny. Good luck to you and congrats on your wedding! Hopefully you'll get your BFP very soon. 

Girls...I am feeling some kind of way this afternoon. Not sure, really. The nurse called and left a message saying that my transfer was great, and that I had two frosties. ONLY TWO?! So, I'm glad that I have them, of course, but out of 13-3 transferred-1 (slower growing embryo)=9. This means that 7 of them just stopped growing? What happened to them, and what are the chances that the three inside me are still growing??? I'm guess I'm just feeling bad, and now I want to eat cookies instead of these beautiful apples that I bought for a snack. I have homework to do and Orioles to watch in a few hours, so don't worry, I'm not walking off the ledge, but I am getting pretty close to it. *sigh*


----------



## Rainshiny

Hey all!
Argh on the frosties, Terri! Don't worry about the ones inside- the womb is a much more hospitable place for embie a than a Petri dish.

Welcome jenny!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Welcome Jenny and congrats on your wedding!

{{Terri}} nevermind about those frosties because you won't need them!


----------



## somedayisnow

Welcome, Jenny. :flower:

_Terri_, I agree with Book. You're not going to need the frosties.

_Galvan_, I have no idea what I'd decide in your situation. 18 months seems like an awfully long time but then again each New Year's, I'm dumbfounded by how the quickly the previous year passed by.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Welcome Jenny :) I just got married in July and we've only tried for 2 cycles - never too early to get support! I am mainly here because my some of my friends are not really the best to talk to about getting pregnant (jealousy issues..) so I would rather talk to other ladies who are in the same boat and these girls are very supportive! 

Peachy - So you have the chance at FIVE babies?! That's the way you should be looking at it.. Eat the Orioles and watch the cookies (did I get that right?) and make yourself feel good. Apples can wait another day and just concentrate on having sticky insides. :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have no idea where my post went, but Terri, I said in a longer post that I am sure you will get a BFP this time! :hugs: Keep your head up!

AFM, the position they wanted to give me was in Denver or Raleigh, and I am only willing to take South Texas or GA because of family. I wanted GA though. SO I am staying here, maybe I will get pregnant since I am staying. LOL


----------



## Rainshiny

Hey galv, I thought you accepted the teaching job and were moving to GA? But either offer was long distance so you're turnig both down? Whatever you choose, I'm sure it will be awesome. 

Terri, it's weird that they grow them to 6 days- I think that is rare. I think even many 3dayers that would have stopped growing in a dish implant when they are put back in. It's hard on those beans to grow outside, but waiting until 5 d makes sense since they freeze better, but six seems like a tough goal for the beans! 
Oh yes eat pineapple too- it's good for implantation.

Someday glad you are feeling better! When can you start TTC?
Bliss/Kfs, can't wait to hear the next wave of updates!

Sheesh, my wife is foreign too- immigration was harder for us before doma fell last spring. Thank goodness she won the green card lottery or she would have been tied to her job she hated for a long time.
With the marriage bans falling like dominos, I wonder if that means we can adopt in those states too? Not sure.

Sw came on thurs. Not too bad. She basically wanted to make sure we are not raging alcoholics. Every visit I kept offering her baked goods, lol, can't hurt, right? This time it was a selection of pumpkin pastries. Thank gawd no more interviews! Now we need to gather pics.

Trader joes exploded with pumpkin everything. I'm going to make pumpkin oatmeal and pumpkin choc chip cookies!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Carribeanbaby, thank you and congrats on your wedding also! 
We can support each other!

Terri, I have been following your other posts.
I just wanted to tell you my friend just had a
beautiful baby boy on her last transfer! So it's 
very possible


----------



## Rainshiny

By the way, ladies, I was thinking that all our stories compiled together would make an amazing book, right?


----------



## GalvanBaby

The teaching job is online. OH thought he was going to get a work visa, but it fell through because he is married to a US citizen. LOL So no move back to GA yet. :(


----------



## GalvanBaby

For real, we are all in different personal situations all over the world, and at different points in TTC. A book about TTC might even open more eyes to infertility, and help convince insurance agencies to cover fertility treatments or to convince Obama or other president to make it a required to be covered in health plans in any country where it is not covered. I was told that Quebec offers free IVF!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I started working out today. I decided to start with the 30 day challenges. I am doing one for thighs and another for the abdomen. My legs feel like jelly!! LOL I hope it gets easier! I am so out of shape. Livign in Mexico with Asthma makes it hard to work out, so between not being able to workout really, eating tacos and tamales often, and fertility treatments, I have gained almost 50 lbs being here! I lost 30 last year when I was in the States, but gained it back when during the injectable month, 2 clomid months, and August when I was pregnant. So time to get health! My almost 13 year old daughter is a size 9 and weighs 155 lbs, so she is going to workout with me and sort of diet. We are going to cut down on carbs and calories, but not to the extent that could harm her. SHe loves tortillas, so we are cutting those and most sugar from her diet. We decided that she will eat a couple tortillas about 2 times a week, and not drink sodas or anythign except at parties. I am going no carbs except once a week, and no sugar except maybe every 2 weeks. (Love my chocolate!) My goal is to have atleast lost 25lbs by Christmas if not more1 I know it isn't healthy to lose more than 3 lbs a week, but if I lose 4-5 a week without trying harder than I am now, I would be happy. LOL


----------



## Rainshiny

GalvanBaby said:


> The teaching job is online. OH thought he was going to get a work visa, but it fell through because he is married to a US citizen. LOL So no move back to GA yet. :(

Oh I understand now. Omg, the system is crazy, like funhouse mirrors! How frustrating!!


----------



## Rainshiny

Wow, you go, galvan! That sounds like a bonding experience with your DD. I'm makings the pumpkin cookies with extra pumpkin, semi sweet choc chips, less sugar, and white whole wheat flour, haha, does that count? I eat pretty healthy- I want to live forever if we are finding our baby at 41... Who knows. Maybe I'll convince DW to let me do donated embryos for a second one (so far we've been thinking one child is enough).


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-Sorry about your dream job not working out. I guess the good thing is that the decision was made before you got TOO excited about it. And sorry about the troubles with your husband getting to the US. I think it's awesome that you've started working out with your DD. It's going to be hard not to eat tortillas, isn't it? Everything is difficult for me not to eat. I'm allergic to shrimp so I stay away from that though.

Rain-Your pumpkin cookies sound good. Trader Joes is such a great store. I'm glad the nearest one to me isn't that near so I'm not tempted to go there and buy tons of stuff. I laughed at white whole wheat flour.


----------



## Taurus8484

Book &#8211; hope the crepe station was good&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..my mouth is watering as I think of it&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.my banana I&#8217;m currently eating just ain&#8217;t cutting it

Galvan &#8211; I don&#8217;t know what I would do if I was you&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.good luck with your decision though

Spud and Moni &#8211; how you going with your pregnancies??

Caribbean &#8211; love the stories&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:rofl: especially the one where hubby had to tell clerk what he was after and what it does

Fezzle &#8211; are you still getting the asshole flashing smiley????

Hi and welcome Jenny Bean xx I started trying for my first at 38 so don&#8217;t feel foolish at all&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;we are all on this journey together, some of us on different paths currently, but we are all here for each other........we are all real people behind this threads, so the support you will get here will help you feel like your not alone..........and if you go back in this thread to page 58 and onwards you will see our lovely smiling faces as we all posted pictures so we werent just usernames, but we could see who we were talking too

Peachy &#8211; feeling anything???????????????

Hi Rain, someday and everyone else

Pumpkin cookies Rain??????? Thats got to be an American thing cause I've never heard of it...are they sweet like normal cookies????


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Pumpkin flavoured things seem to be everywhere in USA during Fall. We really don't get anything like that over in Australia, it's only been the last few years we've had Halloween stuff in the stores! I am lucky and get to celebrate Thanksgiving in the US every year.. that's what you get for marrying an American! I was tempted to try the pumpkin spiced latte from Starbucks last week before I came home but... I wasn't too sure about it. 

I've been a bit quiet lately, really down with my last cycle being a waste, and knowing I miss out on the next 1 or 2 cycles. I think it gets harder and harder to be away from my husband, especially during times like this when I know he would do anything to cheer me up. He's such a sweetheart. <3 :hugs: <3

I have started charting, but it looks weird to me. I looked at a few other charts and none seem to jump around as much as mine does! I am not quite sure how to attach it here. I am usually quite intarwebz savvy (apart from when I accidentally post a bunch of Caribbean photos! :blush: hee hee) but I can't seem to figure out where the URL on FF is to add onto here. 

Please help? :shrug:

Edit: Nevermind, I worked it out! :)


----------



## terripeachy

You got it Caribbean! Don't worry about your chart looking weird. The majority of them do. Trust me. I'm a chart stalker from way back. hee hee. I am sad that you miss your husband, but you'll see him soon. :hugs:

My favorite starbucks drink is the gingerbread latte. It comes out closer to Christmas time, and I always try to get one or two a season. I've never tried the pumpkin spice stuff, but I'm not THAT into pumpkin flavored things. I am going to try to make a butternut squash soup this week (if I can figure out how to cut it. hee hee. I also bought frozen cubes of squash if it doesn't work out). That's a yummy, fall soup.

Book-Happy Anniversary! I hope your brunch was excellent.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awww, Terri!! we are like minded. My favorite Starbuck's drink is the gingerbread latte too! I live for November and December just for it! It is so sad when they run out of the gingerbread syrup in January. One year I got super lucky, and they had it until the end of February! I don't like pumpkin things either. LOL


----------



## Doxie

Hi ladies....just a blah day around here. I'm on like cd12 and no love from OPK or CBDA smiley faces. Went with DH to urologist this am. They took blood and urine and he got felt up. We have instructions for the collection so I will set that up for next week. I told him we may as well wait as we are waiting for O. 

I thought I would get high fertility by now...especially since I had a 14mm follicle 6 days ago. My temp has also been on the rise. Hmmmmmm


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi Ladies - 

Just wanted to say hi and that I'm still following everyone's posts, just have very little energy to post anything myself. This pregnancy just won't ease up :nope: 

Terri - can't wait to hear that you got a BFP - it's coming, you know it!!!!

Caribbean - I also always want to spell it with 2 "R"s :wacko: Your pictures are beautiful and I'm insanely jealous.

Taurus - have your symptoms eased up? I'm just praying I make it to the 12th week, everyone I know says that's when you begin to feel relief. The nausea is full on, all the time (no puking, thankfully). I still manage to eat but only very small meals and then I have to lie down. Taking care of my 15 month old is nightmare right now, and I feel like such a bad mom! 

Rain - looking forward to you getting that call, are you hoping for a boy or girl, or it doesn't matter? My male bff and his husband just adopted a little girl, they did a domestic adoption and had to wait only about 6 months. When I went to meet her I cried, it was so magical to see their family complete. Plus right now I cry at everything. :cry:

Good luck with this IVF cycle Kfs! Hello to everyone else!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Kbrain! Sorry you're having such a rough go of things. Do you think this time it's a girl, and that's why everything is so different? Hopefully your nausea will ease up soon.

Thanks for the good vibes. I'm just trying to keep myself distracted.

Doxie-Hey stranger! Hopefully you'll get that peak tonight or tomorrow morning. Does your hubs have to save up prior to his collection? Hopefully things will work out timing wise.


----------



## Taurus8484

Caribbean &#8211; it takes a couple of charts to begin to see a pattern&#8230;&#8230;

Galvan &#8211; now gingerbread latte&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.that&#8217;s something I could do

Doxie &#8211; sorry you haven&#8217;t gotten smiley face yet

KBrain &#8211; my nausea and vomiting tends to ease by around Week 16 and totally gone by Week 20&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;I did have a dry retching session last night and this morning&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.last night over the bin smell, this morning over my sons urine nappy&#8230;..thankfully it wasn&#8217;t a poo or there might have been vomit&#8230;..but all in all I feel much better. Finally eating red meat again, although hot vegetables I still can&#8217;t do strangely enough. Hopefully it gets better for you soon xx it really is horrible

Peachy - you didnt answer my question.........you feeling anything???


----------



## GalvanBaby

It is pure heaven! My coffee orgasm. LOL

I am CD17; AF is due between CD24 and CD26. I fully expect her. Our BDing didn't happen as we planned. :(


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-Did you notice how I sidestepped your question? hee hee. I can't answer that stuff because I still have over a week to wait before my beta. So no, I'm not feeling anything, and don't really expect to, I suppose. Just sticking to my meds and trying to stay occupied. We'll see how I feel at the end of the week. :/


----------



## Taurus8484

OOOhhhh.........your going to make us wait........no POAS???.....meany :haha:


----------



## GalvanBaby

LOL Taurus! Terri loves to make us wait!! It more suspenseful waiting on her betas than waiting for my own AF. LOL 

I can't wait for you betas, Terri!!! I need to find a hobby to do while we wait!


----------



## Taurus8484

I know Galvan, I dont know how she does it, i would have peed on everything in sight by now, like taking the dog for a walk and the dog has to pee on everything!!!!!! That would be me ...........POAS like there is no tomorrow


----------



## somedayisnow

Taurus8484 said:


> I know Galvan, I dont know how she does it, i would have peed on everything in sight by now, like taking the dog for a walk and the dog has to pee on everything!!!!!! That would be me ...........POAS like there is no tomorrow

Thanks, Taurus. Now I have an image in my head of you with your leg in the air pissing on a tree. :haha:


----------



## Taurus8484

:rofl:


----------



## Fezzle

I finally got my solid smiley yesterday! Thank goodness. So even if this cycle doesn't work out, at least it'll have an end in a couple weeks for me to start my Clomid. 

Just popping in as busy at work this month!


----------



## terripeachy

You guys are lucky I have a thick skin. Just laughing at me and carrying on, the entire time I'm snoozing away. hee hee.

I just hate POAS. It takes too much time in the morning for me to pee, wait the allotted time, twist that stick around at every angle possible, walking out to natural light, walking back to the bathroom, etc.. It's just too much. I seriously ONLY have one more week. My temps are looking good though, surprisingly, so I'm still trying to remain a little bit calm. Did I tell you that my MIL is coming into town next Monday evening to go to a show with me on Tuesday night? Tuesday morning is my beta test. I do NOT want to hear bad results with her in town. So, I'm hoping I hear good news. Problem solved. :thumbup:


----------



## Doxie

Terri, your chart looks beautiful.

DH blood test for hormone levels looks great. You kind of want a test to come back with something to investigate because everything looks "great" and we're on cycle 6 TTC. He has to abstain 2 days for his collection, no more than 5. Getting the 2 is going to be like pulling teeth!!! But that may be our issue...too much sex!

Here I sit...cd13 with a big temp drop. Still no OPK love. Very odd. Going through stress as my old Bulldog is having a rough go of it.


----------



## kfs1

Galvan - Good for you for starting up some 30-day challenges! You'll feel so much better and it's something positive to take your mind off of TTC for a bit.

Caribbean - Awww. Your poor husband having to talk that woman at the pharmacy! I would even be embarrassed myself. We ordered our Fertilaid on Amazon if that helps. And my husband's numbers did improve between his first and second SA (although, I can't prove that it was the fertilaid that did it.) And don't stress too much about your chart. Like Terri said, they're never the same but you will begin to see somewhat of a pattern after a few months. 

Book - Happy anniversary! Hope you had a great weekend celebrating.

Taurus - How's it going over there?

Welcome Jenny!

Rainshiny - I think it was a GREAT idea to feed the SW treats! So, now you have to gather pics for your profile or something? What are the next steps?

Kbrain - I'm so sorry that you're feeling so sick. I hope it passes after your first trimester. Hang in there. :hugs:

Fezzle - Yahoo for a solid smiley!

Doxie - Maybe your O is delayed due to stress...? Hope your puppy is OK. :hugs:

All this talk about flavored coffee drinks. I am just not a fan. I like regular coffee with half and half. I'm boring. I DO like pumpkin-flavored treats though - pumpkin bread, pies, cookies. etc.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am loving your temps also, Terri!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Fezzle &#8211; so happy you got smiley face&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..now bonk away!!!

Kfs1 &#8211; were abouts are you cycle??? Cant complain too much, weather is starting to warm up, they are predicting a hotter than normal summer so that means f#@kin hot!!! 

Moni, Book, Nikki&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;hope everything ok, you&#8217;ve been quiet

Hi everyone else&#8230;..

Now Peachy&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;I&#8217;m not laughing at you. I feel my job now on this thread is to support you girls and give you all the encouragement I can so you can reach your goals too. I will cry with you, I will laugh with you, I will throw funny shit in when I can to distract you, I will give you words of advice, I will give you a cyber hug when I can and I will give you all the support I can, but I would never laugh at you xx.........ps I think your temps look shit hot too!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks everyone.

Taurus-I was just teasing about having a thick skin. I know you all want the best for me! HA!!HA!! And I know you love me whether I POAS or not. I'm not going anywhere, anyway, so there. :haha: I think my chart is looking great too. We'll see what tomorrow brings. I'm taking progesterone, so I won't have a real drop until I stop, but it's nice having high temps without really doing too much.

Doxie-Maybe the drop today means you are about to O. Your last chart was pretty random though so I'm not sure what to expect this month. Keep using those OPKs. What's wrong with your dog? I hope he (?) is on the mend soon. I always think bulldogs are male, but you tell me.

Tonight I'm making butternut squash soup with cinnamon sugar croutons. I'm never going to buy a fresh one again. My peeler/knives are not sharp enough to cut through that rind. Plus, they have frozen cubes in the store. I gave myself an A for effort and I will enjoy every bite of this soup this time around, but I can do without sweating. hee hee. So..soup and Os. They need a win! Have a great night all.


----------



## Taurus8484

I know you know I was just teasing you.....

So unless I missed it somewhere, how many frosties did you end up getting??


----------



## terripeachy

I was able to get two frosties. I was upset at first because I had so many embryos that were doing well, but everything happens for a reason and the two I have must be really strong, so I'm thankful for two. Hopefully I won't need them at all!


----------



## kfs1

Taurus8484 said:


> Kfs1  were abouts are you cycle?

I'm on BCPs until next Wednesday and then I'll start my IVF meds soon after. I have an appt on Monday so I'll find out more particulars then. I just got the meds in the mail yesterday. Sheesh - a bit intimidating for sure but I am SO excited to get this moving.


----------



## Shannon30

Hello would love to join. I have been trying for about 6 months. I do have other children want 1 more if possible. I am very regular but I am 40 so we shall see. Never had issues getting pregnant until now. But praying! Wishing you all best of luck for BFP!!! I got my blinky smilie today. So looks like a solid may be in a day or 2! Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Lanfear333

After some confusion yesterday, I finally got a positive opk yesterday and a nice temp spike today. Thanks terri, for telling me yesterday to keep taking the opks. Glad I still had the one left.


----------



## Doxie

My dog, Hooligan, is at the vet now. I took him at 5am after we were awake since 1 and his breathing was elevated. I wasn't sure if it is his heart or pain from arthritis. He is 13 years old and 4 months. He is in congestive heart failure and we're waiting to see if his heart has gotten worse. He was diagnosed right after his 13th birthday. He's our son and we love him so much.

I didn't temp this morning with all that is happening. I did OPK and that was +. CBDA was still a big O so I threw it out!!! Didn't BD last night as I was exhausted from lack of sleep. We will have to tonight tho...and not going every day will be better for DH sperm count.

I just tried to attach a Hoolie pic for everyone to see.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## terripeachy

Doxie-I knew you'd get your positive soon! I hope your little dog gets better today. He sure is a cutie! 13 years is a long time for a bulldog to live. You guys must be treating him a-ok! I hope it all turns out fine.

Lanfear-See above! fxfx

Oh and hi Shannon!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Doxie, he is gorgeous!! I hope he is ok. I have a pitbull, but want a bulldog so bad!! Maybe once we get moved. OH hates to have animals in the house, and we have a chihuahua so it is an argument constantly. :(


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello

I'm supposed to be doing work but I really excel at procrastinating. I've been really busy this week so it seems like ages since I've been here and so much to catch up on.

*Welcome Jenny Bean and Shannon *- this is a lucky thread. I'd been ttc since christmas and i join this thread and wham, I get a bfp 

*Book and Kbrain and Taurus (and Moni)* - how is your morning sickness. I really feel for you Kbrain. With dd I vomited from 6 weeks to 32 weeks and felt nauseous until dd was born. I lost a stone before I started putting weight on. It's horrible and I'm sending you anti-sickness vibes.

*Kfs1* - so exciting to get the IVF meds underway. *Bbliss* I assume you will be too soon, if not already, fingers crossed.

*Caribbean * - you have one brave hubby. Loved the story. I can't even buy a hpt without hiding it in my basket (and buying magazines I don't want so noone can see it) and then whipping through the checkout as fast as I can. I also live in a small town, He he.

*Fezzle* - I'm glad you got a diagnosis that you can work with. Fingers crossed for a bfp soon.

*Galvan* - My goodness how frustrating about the visas. So, becuase you're a US citizen hubby couldn't get a work visa, but they're not giving him a visa anyway. I hope it gets easier for you. Visas are frustrating. I got a visa through my kiwi hubby and whilst that was a lot easier there were so many hops to get through.

*Doxie* - Sorry to hear about your dog. I hope the tests go well. Animals get so close to our hearts.

*Terri* - I'm excited for the 19th. I have a really good feeling for you this time. I can feel the bfp coming.

*Rain* - baked goods ALWAYS impress. I like your book idea.

Hello anyone I have missed.

AFM - I think I'm around 5 weeks + 6 (or at the least 5 weeks + 5). I had my first midwife appointment yesterday. She is the same lady who was midwife for my 20 month old. She has a great sense of humour. In labour I said something really stupid like 'it hurts'....of course it hurts lol. And my midwife said things like 'it's why they call it labour' and stuff like that. A lovely lady. I have a viability scan next Thursday. I'm just waiting for the morning sickness to kick in. With my mc in July I didn't get any morning sickness and I miscarried around 7.5 to 8 weeks. With dd I was terribly sick from 6 weeks. So I'm hoping it comes but really not looking forward to it. With dds pregnancy I had so many funny vomit stories that just beat any teen drinking and sickness vomit stories. (ok vomit is not funny). 
Also, thanks for your words of support re: slobby husband. I'm not so awesome myself really and I just get so frustrated with clutter. With a business and a child I perhaps should resign myself to mess :-(


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy &#8211; 2 frosties is better than none and looking at your temps, I don&#8217;t think you will need them just yet anyways

Kfs1 &#8211; ooohhh how exciting for you too&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;about to start the journey

Hi Shannon and welcome&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..blinking smiley means get to work&#8230;&#8230;lol

Hi Lanfear&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.not sure I&#8217;ve seen your name on here, but welcome&#8230;&#8230;will be chart stalking you

Doxie &#8211; I hope Hoolie gets better soon&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.our dog is 13 also and I&#8217;m not sure how my husband would cope if something happened to him&#8230;&#8230;..deaf as a door nail he is too

Spud &#8211; look forward to hearing about your scan&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.hopefully you are lucky like me. I was terribly sick with my son, and only threw up twice with this one. When I hit 6 weeks I was like, ok its about to start&#8230;&#8230;then it didn&#8217;t and I thought something was wrong but had a scan at 7+5 and everything was good


----------



## jessiecat

Hi Ladies
Been trying to follow along as best as possible. Hubby and I are headed to month #2 of TTC (i know that's nothing compared to what some of you have been through). Had an extremely strange first month TTC. Was terribly bloated, had horrible sore boobs ("on fire") and random waves of nausea started about 10 DPO and occurred daily until..dun dun dun AF showed up exactly on day 28 with extremely painful cramps and heavy bleeding (bled through a tampon in 20 minutes) 
We were so sure I was pregnant because my PMS symptoms were the most intense i had ever had in my 26 years of having a menstrual cycle (i started at age 11). I never tested because my period wasn't late. Just wondering if anything like this has happened to any of you?


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi and welcome jessiecat.............have you come off birth control?? I noticed that the symptoms I had in the 2ww when off birth control were nothing like I was used to. I had sore boobs, which never happened on birth control.


----------



## jessiecat

Hi Taurus! Yea, i've been off birth control for 1.5 years now since I knew we would start TTC as soon as we were married. We had been using withdrawal (what my friends jokingly call "teenager's birth control").


----------



## Taurus8484

You ever have a scare with the withdrawl method??


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi Jessiecat!! My DS is my little withdrawal method surprise! He is 11 now.

Hi Shannon!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Terri!! YOur temps are wonderful!! I looked at your last cycle's temps, and these are higher than the last IVF at this time! It is looking great for you!!! When do you go for betas?


----------



## Vonn

I've been a total thread stalker with this thread, read it all the way through! Even seen your photos--beautiful ladies with amazing stories. You make it easy to root for each of you to get your :bfp: and :baby: !!

I know there's been a bunch of newcomers jumping in recently, but I couldn't help myself, had to do the same. Higher chance for a rash of BFPs, right?

Any chart stalkers want to offer advice about whether I should assume I Oed and start progesterone, even though temps haven't really jumped yet??? Or, should I wait and see if O was delayed and happens later for some reason? (I did start taking b complex, which I think can do that.)

I posted this Q on another thread, too. Sorry for the repeat. Won't do it again, just this has got me flummoxed. :dohh:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi and welcome Vonn........the more people the merrier..........

Do you use OPK's???


----------



## Taurus8484

GalvanBaby said:


> Terri!! YOur temps are wonderful!! I looked at your last cycle's temps, and these are higher than the last IVF at this time! It is looking great for you!!! When do you go for betas?

OOOhhh.........Im going to look at last cycle now


----------



## Taurus8484

Tuesday morning she has them Galvan.......your right, her chart looks prrreeeettttyyyyyyy..................


----------



## GalvanBaby

Vonn, it doesn't look like you have Oed yet. Usually, your temp will be above the coverline which is 1 degree above the day 6 temp.


----------



## Vonn

Thanks for the responses, Taurus and Galvan!

Taurus--I use the clear blue flashing & solid smileys digi. The peak (solid smiley) indicates LH rise like an OPK but gives double the advanced warning. (And with my non-existent sex drive, we need all the warning we can get :nope:.)

Galvan--My temp usually is a slow riser due to low thyroid & progesterone, but not this slow. Huge bummer if I didn't O, had wanted to conceive on my 40th bday last weekend!


----------



## Taurus8484

Ok, wasnt sure because it doesnt show your +'s OPKs on the chart. Have you had a position OPK this cycle??


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hi everyone :flower:

Wow this thread moves fast if you go away for a day or so! I have been busy getting my face zapped with lasers. I decided my cute 'they make you look young' freckles have gone beyond cute and started looking more age spotty, so I had them zapped with IPL. YEOUCH. Now I have very dark freckles! But they will peel off in a week or so. Right now I just feel very sun burnt. 



Spudtastic said:


> *Caribbean * - you have one brave hubby. Loved the story. I can't even buy a hpt without hiding it in my basket (and buying magazines I don't want so noone can see it) and then whipping through the checkout as fast as I can. I also live in a small town, He he.

Hahah I am the same! When my husband was off on his FertilAid mission, I even said to him "Are you going to buy something else as well??" because the thought of just buying one thing to do with pregnancy/periods/sex/ohgodIfeellikeIam12 makes me want to hide. I am just very glad my local supermarket has self checkouts so I can buy whatever I want and not feel judged. Thank you, technology! 

I have another funny story about my husband. He makes me laugh. One time he was stocking up on condoms before one of my visits (obviously before TTC!) and so he decided to go to Kmart and get a bulk pack because he thinks unravelling 24 of them and winking at me on camera means I am pre-warned lol.... he wishes!! Anyway he realised when he got to Kmart, that they have all of their condoms behind a locked glass cabinet, and here is where everyone I know, including myself, would say Uhhh I don't think so, and go somewhere else. But not him! 
He goes to the counter and asks for the condoms. The lady doesn't have the key, so she calls OVER the loudspeaker to the other lady who has possession of the cabinet key, who had to come over and unlock the cabinet for him and fetch out the bulk pack of condoms. Oh dear Lord. I would have melted into a puddle of embarrassed goo by this stage. He did tell me he was quite embarrassed.. he's a 6 foot 4, 250 lb black man who giggles when he has to talk about sperm... what am I going to do with him?? :hugs::haha: For someone who gets embarrassed easily, he sure likes to put himself in awkward situations!

I am really missing him now!! Only 32 days until I see him again. :dance:


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi lanfear, jessiecat and vnon. Welcome. 

Lanfear - I hope you got lots of bding in with your positive opk.

Tauras - thanks for your sickness info. It makes me feel better 

Caribbean - holy moly I would have tried to shrink into the ground if that had happened to me. Frikkin hilarious


----------



## terripeachy

Hi to the new ladies! :wave:

Caribbean-Your story was hilarious. I guess he has his priorities straight-condoms first, embarrassment second.

AFM-Drop of doom. I don't physically feel bad though, so who knows. I'll just be reading today. :hugs: to myself.


----------



## kfs1

Doxie - Your dog is soooooooo cute. I hope everything works out. :(

Spud - Hope that morning sickness kicks in soon (but not TOO bad). :)

Welcome Shannon, Jessiecat, and Vonn.

Caribbean - Ha. Your poor DH. I TOTALLY would have gone to another store, too.

Terri - I'm not worrying about that drop yet. It could be a fluke and it's still too early to worry.


----------



## Doxie

GalvanBaby said:


> Doxie, he is gorgeous!! I hope he is ok. I have a pitbull, but want a bulldog so bad!! Maybe once we get moved. OH hates to have animals in the house, and we have a chihuahua so it is an argument constantly. :(

Love all bully breeds! 

Waiting for the dr to call me with the Hoolie update. Hope I can bring him home soon. Sad and quiet in the house without him.


----------



## Fezzle

Popping in to say hi while I wait for OH to get home so we can go out for dinner. Our carpets are down, but there's still work to be done with the flooring in the front hall, so all the furniture is still in the kitchen- good excuse! 

vonn- I use the Clear Blue OPKs with the flashing and solid smileys- I am not temping, but last cycle AF came 16 days after my first day of the solid peak smiley, so I'm assuming I ovulated the day or two after I got mine. FF just assumes I ovulate the day after my peak. Also- this cycle I got my peak on Monday too so it looks like we're cycle buddies!

terri- HOH for you even with the dip!


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi everyone :flower:

Caribbean - funny story :haha:

Terri - your testing date is getting closer..so excited for you. 

Taurus - I also had a mental image of you peeing everywhere. Makes it easier when you have a face to the name :haha: I agree though, Terri is very strong. I would be peeing on a stick 20 times a day by now. 

AFM - I had my first acupuncture session yesterday and I loved it. I will be going weekly now. Will try it for 3 more cycles and if doesn't work, will be moving on to IVF.


----------



## Spudtastic

Doxie - what's the news on Doolie? I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 

I'd be peeing on a stick too. This last time I gave in at 8 dpo even though I promised myself 14 dpo. I even poas Wednesday before my midwife appt just to check lol.


----------



## jessiecat

Taurus and Galvan- Never had a scare using withdrawal. We definitely would have welcomed a "whoops" at my age so i think that's why we were ok with using that method. 
Are most ladies here taking their temperature??!?! I'm using the clearblue ovulation predictor and so far so good, I think (got a steady smiley face the month I tested the kit and one last month when we officially started TTC). Fezzle- I think i read that you're using this method too. 
caribbean- that condom story is hilarious. I use amazon prime to make most of my 'embarrassing' purchases


----------



## Spudtastic

Nikki - I've heard some successful stories regarding acupuncture. Fingers crossed 

Jessie cat - I used opks last month. They worked a treat. Have never temped or charted. I kind of wish I had because I just love love love charts.


----------



## Vonn

Taurus8484 said:


> Ok, wasnt sure because it doesnt show your +'s OPKs on the chart. Have you had a position OPK this cycle??

Thanks again for looking! The "P" for peak in the "Mon" (monitor) line is basically the same as a positive opk.


----------



## Vonn

Fezzle--never had a cycle buddy! How fun. Maybe we will bring each other good luck?!

Terri--I'm not too sure how to read an IVF cycle on a chart so maybe I am way off, but could it be an implantation dip?

Nikki--I have been doing acu for a couple months & while I havent noticed much difference yet, my acu practitioner says my pulses and tongue are improving. Glad you liked it & hope it helps! I have low thyroid, too; it's a big bummer. Wreaked total havoc on my health.

I hope everyone else is doing well! :thumbup:

Edit: Just wanted to add that my temp rose this morning. Maybe I just needed to call it out so it would stop misbehaving... It is SO HARD to be patient, right?!?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Now, it does look like you Oed, Vonn!


----------



## Fezzle

I hope so- good luck to us! Next week we can start comparing symptoms. Last cycle I started spotting on 4dpo all the way to AF, so looking out for that starting tomorrow.


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-doubtful, but thanks. I think you O'd as well. Time to start your progesterone.

Nikki-Heeeeeeeeyyyyyyyy!! So glad you enjoyed your acupuncture. I hope this is it for you.

Fezzle/Vonn-Cycle buddies...awww..hee hee. I hope both of you see double lines in the next few weeks!

AFM-:juggle: My temperature really didn't have anywhere else to go but up, but since it did, my spirits are a little better today. :shrug:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hey everyone :) 

Peachy - It's good to see that temperature go back up!

Nikki - I am quite curious about acupuncture so I will be interested to see how that goes for you. 

Vonn - So nothing too exciting with the acupuncture so far? I guess you're only a couple of months into it, so it will also be interesting to see how you go with it!

I really feel left out this month reading everyone's updates! :coffee: I am temping and doing my little chart knowing there is absolutely no chance of anything... so I can't even get my hopes up! My ovuview app estimates that I will ovulate next month on the 18th, which is the day I return to my husband! I hope it knows what it's talking about!! I don't want to miss TWO months in a row.. :nope: 

I have been nursing a crappy migraine all day, and have now developed hiccups, which is probably the worst thing to go along with a migraine. Codeine, here I come! (Ohhh I love that Australia has it over the counter.)


----------



## Lanfear333

Yay! Got my cross hairs this morning. :happydance: Now for the tww....:wacko:

For those discussing the withdrawal method....that's how I got my first bfp also. My ex and I got pretty tipsy and he forgot to tell me to stop. Jeffrey is now 9.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hi ladies! Welcome to our new friends!

Caribbean - hilarious condom story! Especially factoring in your hubby's size lol. I remember buying new condoms when DH were dating and buying the large size while we were at Target. The checkout person gave me a weird look and glanced over at him. So I winked at her and said "that's right, large!". She turned beet red and DH was mortified. Teehee

Vonn - definitely start the progesterone - looks like you O'd

Terri- gorgeous temps (aside from that dip)!

Nikki- I loved acupuncture and I don't think I would have gotten pregnant without it! 

Doxie- super cute pup! I hope he's feeling better. I have an old man myself (14yr old beagle) so I completely understand what you are going through

Fezzle- how are the floors coming along? 

Rain- how are you? Baked goods as bribes are a total win in my book!

Spud -I'm feeling ok. mild nausea here and there and still food aversions but I never once vomited. I'm more tired than anything and not sleeping well. Your midwife sounds fantastic! I can't wait to hear about your scan!

Hi everyone else I missed. You broads have been super chatty- I love it!

AFM - no rest for the wicked here. I am teaching a genealogy class at my hometown library (about 90min from home for me) so I've been in the car a lot. I just have 2 more but next week is going to be super busy with the class, working at my current job, starting training for my new job, and my Anatomy scan next Friday morning. I am nervous and excited about the scan. Haven't seen the baby since 12wks!

Also, this weekend is going to hopefully involve getting a belly band because my fat pants don't fit really anymore. DH's Aunt and Uncle are visiting from California and I'm meeting them on Sunday. I'm going to have to be on my best behavior because they were just victims of a police raid because their son violated parole while staying with them and I might be liable to say something inappropriate without realizing it because I get super chatty when nervous and I'm already a curious person by nature!


----------



## Spudtastic

Book - your poor aunty and uncle. I'd be the same. I get chatty too when nervous. Looking forward to hearing about your scan too 

Terri - it's the 18th here in nz. Does this mean you can test in 24 hours?

Afm - mild nausea this morning woo hoo. I hope it stays mild. 

We're going to toddler swimming lessons this morning in the next town and they have a baby related sale ie second hand like a garage sale but for baby stuff. I really want to go bit my mil is with me and of I buy anything for a baby she'll guess.


----------



## Fezzle

Lanfear- you are cycle buddies with me and Vonn too! I think we all ovulated on Tuesday (hopefully!).

Floors are all done! I love them! I've attached a couple pictures- the carpet is just carpet; the main thing is the old one had dog smell which is gone now. We also got new sofas- you can see the cats are already enjoying them. Now I want to get new carpet on the stairs and upstairs too but that's not a massive priority so will probably wait awhile.
 



Attached Files:







10690176_10152102469652824_5976064547499539005_n.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 11









10003447_10152102430052824_2678935968385604838_n.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Fezzle- The floors look fantastic! I love how versatile the color is! and your carpet looks nice too. Your cats crack me up in that picture with the "Huh?" look on their faces.

Spud- yay for mild nausea! It will definitely be all I can to rein myself in Sunday with the Aunt and Uncle-in-Law. It's my first time meeting them and I found out about the raid and that their son is a cyber creep with a nickname from the press and everything! 
Can you tell your MIL that you need to shop for a baby gift for someone? 

One of my best friends just sent me a photo of the blanket she is knitting for baby. It'll be my first gift so I'm excited and touched.


----------



## moni77

Hey all...sorry for the long absence but youguys move so fast it is hard to catch up!. This ismycrazy month at work and I went to England last weekend for5 days...so that's why I've been mia.

Hi to ask the newbies...

I'm doing well. Headaches about once a week and nausea with them, butotherwise normal Some not cramping this week since my flight but nothing horrible. 

I went for the harmony blood test yesterday, so will know the genderin2 weeks! 

I'll try to be better at keeping up, so much happened I got lost trying to keep up.


----------



## jessiecat

Fezzle- those floors are awesome! I haven't seen those floors in a lot of homes in the U.S. Not sure why?! 

Question for the preggo ladies: My younger sister is 36 and lives in California. She had the M21 blood test done after an ultrasound tech scared the crap out of her with "your baby may have something wrong with it" at her 12 week ultrasound. Baby is a year old now and fine, but the M21 test was a godsend, as she really was concerned about the risk of miscarriage associated with amniocentesis. Is this a test that you've been offered?

Book- the fall colors must be beautiful in your neck of the woods. 

Re: Acupuncture. I've always, always wanted to try it. I know this sounds strange, but it actually looks relaxing to me!!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Moni- that is so exciting that you are going to know the gender so soon! I hope your trip to England was fabulous. I have been dying to go back to England for ages. I was hoping to do a PhD there but I met DH and that kind of went out the window.

Jessie- It's been so rainy here this week so the colors aren't so glorious right now but last weekend was amazing! If the weather holds this weekend it should be our last good weekend for foliage. i live in a fairly rural part of the state so my drives into work have been spectacular. 
As far as the screening goes, I was offered the blood test when they did the NT scan. The result came back and lowered my risk for chromosomal defects but still high because of my age. My insurance covers the cell free DNA (I think I had the Harmony but not sure) which came back with the gender results and a 99% certainty there were no defects. I would have definitely refused an amnio if that was my only option because of the risks but the OB said they rarely do them nowadays because so many insurances cover the blood test and DNA sequencing if you meet the high risk standards.


----------



## Vonn

Caribbean--I hope the migraine is gone. DH had one last week & it finally went away once he threw up.

Terri--I'm really hoping that your temp keeps on goin' up. It was a healthy jump today!

Moni--Can't wait to find out the gender, if you'll be sharing, that is!

Book--I love, love New England! I lived in western Mass for a couple yrs and just loved the heck out of it, esp fall.

Galvan--I see you are online, how are you doing?

Jessie--RE acu being relaxing. I doze off every week after the needles are in and the heat lamps are on me (low thyroid = freezing all the time). Love the heat lamps! But when she puts the needles in she wiggles them around and it causes the weirdest feeling. Not pain exactly, but strangely uncomfortable.

I really like my acu practitioner, there's evidence that it helps, and my insurance covers it, so I am happy to stick with it. Should give it at least 3 months.

Nikki, Book, others--do/did you find it relaxing?


----------



## jessiecat

Book- i went to college in Boston and I really miss autumn in New England. I can't say the same for those winters. :winkwink: RE: your genealogy class. Have you ever watched Finding Your Roots on PBS? I just watched the one with Ben Affleck, Ben Jealous and Khandi Alexander. So cool. 

Vonn: I'm going to look to see if my insurance will cover acupuncture!

Moni-I had to google M21 vs Harmony vs cell free DNA. Wow there are a lot of screening tests out there for us gals over age 35. Cripes. Im afraid that once I do get pregnant I will be worried the entire first trimester until screens come back clear.


----------



## Spudtastic

Wow, so many screening tests. The genetic blood tests sound good. I'm not sure exactly which ones they do here in nz but I've been told if the scan and blood test come back as high risk I can have the invasive test - is it called amino - which I won't do because of the risk of miscarriage. Shame more tests aren't available here.


----------



## terripeachy

BFN for this old girl. I'm so over this. I do have two frosties, so I will find out how much it costs out of pocket for me to use them, and we'll try that route. Many say that the frozen is the way to go. At this point, I guess it's worth a shot. Two fresh cycles surely didn't work. If it's too expensive, we're going to have to wait until January when my prescription insurance kicks back in. We went into debt paying out of pocket and I can't stand owing money and getting charged interest, so I have to pare back on the fun. I guess now I'm happy the Os aren't going to the World Series because yes, I would be all up in the stands! HA!!HA!! Sweatshirts and hats for everyone!!


----------



## BBbliss

Terripeachy, I'm so so sorry, this makes me so sad, I come back and check everyday to see how you are doing (everyone else too) and YES you the frosties! Maybe your future is right there just waiting for you, it shouldn't be very expensive to do the frozen cycle, all the expensive stuff is already out of the way and worse comes to worse January is around the corner, maybe you baby just wants to be a Virgo or a libra :) hang in there my friend, this is not the end yet :hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Girls, you guys are so much fun, i LOVE this group! I come and read all the posts but I really didn't have anything going on so I didn't post and didn't want to just jump in hehe

NOW Everything just happened really fast and unexpectedly. So I was on bcp and today was going to be my last pill, etc but I had break through bleeding on Friday that turned to heavy bleeding, I called the clinic and they told me to come in and, well, I had just left to go on a romantic weekend getaway at a nice hotel in south beach so I couldn't come in, I was freaking out thinking my cycle was ruined, I had messed up my BCP, omg I was a wreck. My DR told me to stop the BCP and come in Monday morning for blood/ultrasound AND start stims TOMORROW morning! I was not ready emotionally for this but here we are now. I'm just praying for enough follies at base tomorrow morning. I was finally able to relax by Saturday morning and I'm now trying to stay calm and enjoy my last few hours lounging by the pool, I wish I could send an accidental picture from my iPad but I don't think I know how LOL 

Pray for me girls :)

By the way I saw all of your beautiful pictures, it's so nice to know what everyone looks like, I'll try to post one from this weekend too :)

Oh, Caribbean maybe there are supplements or herbs you can take to delay your ovulation by a couple of days? Worth a try ;)

I promise to participate more :) you girls are just the BEST!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Damn, Terri. I am so sorry. I have read a lot about FET working. Praying it does work for you. :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

Terri--:hug::hug:I am so bummed for you, but hopefully those 2 frosties (or one of them, at least) are just waiting for you to say the word and give them a chance! I totally hear what you are saying about the debt thing, though. Treat yourself, maybe with some :wine:

BBbliss--good luck with everything, keep us informed. It's a nice fall day here in Minnesota, so I shouldn't complain, but I cannot lounge by a pool like you are doing. Jealous.:winkwink:

Baby dust to all. :dust:


----------



## jessiecat

Terri- I logged on just to see how you were doing. Hang in there. :flower: I wish we could start a GoFundMe for you! It would be like an early baby shower except the monetary gifts would help create the baby. 

Vonn- My husband and I just moved from Minneapolis. We loved it there but didn't have any family in the area and couldn't stand the winters any longer (especially after that last one). I miss my coworkers so much and all the bike riding I did along the river. 

I'm headed into my fertile week and I'm so nervous. I know I should relax and enjoy it but we all know how much is at stake during these two weeks. We spend so many years working hard (I was in school/training for 12 years post high school), trying to meet a good partner, trying to prevent pregnancy. I'm focusing on my husband right now and our relationship-we're enjoying our new city and enjoying our life together. I need to remind myself that without us there would be no family so our foundation needs to be strong. :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about the BFN, terri! :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri, sorry for the bfn. Big hugs. X x


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks everyone. I'm not drinking today because my beta isn't until Tuesday and you never know. hee hee. Stupid, but I'd just rather not. I went to the bar to watch the football game, and I haven't had anything to drink there for the last couple weeks. They have yummy cranberry juice though, thank goodness, so I don't mind not drinking.

Bbliss-I saw something somewhere on messing up your cycle, but I'm glad it all worked out. So...you are stimming now? How long are you supposed to take shots? 10 days or so? Woohoo for getting started. You're emotionally ready for this. Remain positive and it's GOING to happen. 

Jessie-Thanks. I have money. HA!!HA!! I'm not trying to be a snob, but I don't have any debt (until now), and it just wears on my mind because it's been so long that I haven't had debt other than my house (paid off in two years) and my 2 year old car. Of course, marrying someone with debt is what I did, and that wears on my mind a lot too, so it's fine. We'll get out of it soon enough. I'm just jealous of all the people that have babies for free and wish I could fall under that group.

Vonn-Thanks, babe. 

You guys are the best. <3 I'll be ok.


----------



## Taurus8484

Gosh this thread moves quick

Vonn  good to see those crosshairsfingers crossed

Galvan  how are you??

Caribbean  love all your stories..the count down is on.you going over there or is he coming here?? Hope your migraine has gone. I cant do codeine.vomit uncontrollably everywhere for hours until I get something to make me stop vomiting

Spud  how you feeling?? Still mild nausea.

Kfs1  good luck as I believe your about to start the whole injections etc process

Doxie  how is Hoolie??

Nikki  I tried acupuncture too. I have to admit, I didnt like it. Felt strange lying there with needles all over me so I only did it once. Hopefully it brings good things for you. And not long now until appointment

Jessiecat  no, we arent offered that test in Australia. We can go privately and have it done, costs range from $1,200 to $500 here. I looked into it, but my down syndrome tests came back better than my sons, 1:306 and Doctor said that for my age, that was fantastic so I didnt worry about it in the end, but its not a test we got offered yet. I think in time it will be covered like US but not at the moment.

Fezzle  are you spotting??? Only couple more days til POAS!!!!!! Love the new floors!!!!!!!! 

Lanfear  yay for cross hairs!!! Love chart stalking

Book  how you feeling?? Have you popped out yet??

Moni  how exciting.2 weeks until you know genderI have about 22 weeks until I do.do you have a feeling what bubba is??

Hi BBliss..good luck and keep us up to date xx

Peachy  did you POAS??? Gosh hun, this breaks my heart reading this. I was sure this was your cycle. If I could give you a hug I would. I want so bad for you to get a BFP, so bad..you still have 2 frosties, please use them

Hi to everyone else...

afm - nothing to report.......days just seem to pass by.....cant believe its only 10 weeks until Xmas though..........eeeeekkkkkk


----------



## Rainshiny

Terri- sending some more hugs and hope your way! Sometimes they implant slowly. 

I finished a certificate program for work and went dancing last night. So brain dead today I melted the dish cover in the microwave by accident- I turned the oven on for ten minutes instead of the kitchen timer!!

Going to see my sisters baby next weekend...


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - I am so sorry about the BFN hun :hugs: Massive hugs to you but I am still holding out hope for you. I am praying that baby has implanted late and it will take a few more days for it to show up on a HPT. 

Taurus - Not long till your 20 week scan. Yeah a little over 4 weeks for my fertility appointment. I am so excited!! 

Hi to everyone else :wave:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hi everyone :flower:

Sorry to hear about the BFN Terri :( I really had my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:

Taurus - I go over to see my husband on the 16th November and then we both come back on the 19th December for Christmas/NY/my birthday. 

BBbliss - Thanks for the advice on herbs for delaying ovulation.. I don't want to mess up my cycles too much though! I should be getting there on O day though so I will be dragging him straight into the bedroom lol. Well, maybe a shower first after 35 hours of travelling. 

I don't really have too much going on at the moment, so I am reading everyone's updates but nothing much to add. I still have my migraine, going on 3 days now, but it's a lingerer rather than an OHGODPLEASEKILLME type migraine. Yay. 

I will lurk until I have something interesting to add :D


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats Rain on finishing your program! Not so nice on melting your dish in the microwave! Hey, My high school friends and I went to DC on Saturday night and waved as we drove through your neighborhood. hee hee. I think I saw you in the window. We went to Mari Vanna, a Russian restaurant and it was great! They had a live accordion player walking around the restaurant. The food was a little overpriced for what it was, but it all tasted yummy, and the decor was like a Russian grandmother's home, so that was kind of comforting/cool.


----------



## kfs1

Bbliss - You're starting stims this morning, right? Can't wait to hear how your appointment goes.

Jessie - Good luck this week. Hope everything works out for you.

Taurus - Hey there! I feel the same way. It's so crazy to me that October is almost over! It's finally starting to feel like fall here which I'm happy about. I LOOOVE cool weather. :)

Rainshiny - Congrats on your certificate! So, is this the first time you're going to meet your sister's baby?

Caribbean - That's so great that you'll be able to see your husband during your O in November. You better get off of that plane and get down to business asap. :)

Terri - :flower:

Hi everyone else.

Had my RE appt this morning. If my bloods look OK, I will be starting my IVF injections this coming Sunday. My last BCP is this Wednesday and I cannot WAIT. BCPs seriously make my stomach feel like such crap. But in all honestly, I'm stopping one med for a whole crap-load of others so does it really matter? :)


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-HA!!HA!! Yeah, hopefully the crapload of meds won't hurt your stomach. Did you do a u/s as well or just bloodwork this morning? I'm sure all looks well. Yay!!


----------



## Doxie

Terri - sorry to read about the bfn. I'm in the emotional pits so I have no good words or wisdom to share. I've turned into THAT woman that looks at all these brood mares producing child after child or even getting pregnancy without even wanting it. Are these stages of grieving infertility? I'm there. Anger phase.

Taurus - Hoolie is home and doing ok. I have to carry him around a lot and with him being about 53lbs, it's hard on me. I don't get more than 3 hours sleep in a row so my exhaustion levels, regarding just about everything, are pretty high.

I'm in my 2ww now. Go for blood work on Thursday.


----------



## kfs1

terripeachy said:


> kfs1-HA!!HA!! Yeah, hopefully the crapload of meds won't hurt your stomach. Did you do a u/s as well or just bloodwork this morning? I'm sure all looks well. Yay!!

Yep. She did an ultrasound, too, and everything looked fine. :)


----------



## BBbliss

Terri, it's good to see you sound like you are doing ok :)

Caribbean, I was just saying maybe delaying it by one day or so, but who knows maybe your body will hold on to that egg till you land. ;) by the way does air travel affect your cycle? I should look it up...

Rain, my sister just had a baby too, he's three months and I've only seen him once. I'm trying to convince her to come to Florida for Christmas :) 

Nikki, I did Acupunture with my first IVF and I'd like to think it helped, if anything it's very calming for me. I'm going to try to go back ASAP now that I'm on my second and last round. 

It's so good to see all the pregnant girls and all their symptoms, tests, scans, it's all so exciting and it makes me so happy for everyone's success :) with my two pregnancies I NEVER had morning sickness but I know every pregnancy is different and I sure hope to find out soon :)

The weekend getaway was just divine! So relaxing and romantic, nice dinner dates, beach, hotel pool with amazing service, just what I needed to start this process again, I was a wreck on Friday when I thought I had ruined the cycle by missing a bcp that resulted in AF coming five days early, but I went in this morning and everything is just fine, I started stimming this morning and my starting AFC is 15, I'm happy about that and since my doses are higher now maybe I'll end up with a good number of eggs, my dr keeps saying its not quantity but quality, I know I know, but still makes me feel better :) and I do, I'm much more calmer now this time then the first. 

Big :hugs: to everyone else, I hope everyone is well and happy :)


----------



## Fezzle

kfs- excited that things are moving along for you!

BBbliss- good luck with your stimming! Glad your getaway was nice!

AFM- such a boring time of my cycle. I think I'm 6dpo. Curtains are being put up as I type this so that's 'exciting' (the new exciting things in my life of domestication!).


----------



## BBbliss

Fezzle, thank you. I like the floors you chose, I'd like to do the same here but it would be so expensive to do the whole house. It's funny the things that makes us happy now, hahaha I just painted my room white, hung white linen curtains, painted the headboard and side table all white and our bedroom now looks like heaven. All white and I LOVE it. 

And besides its nice to have these projects to distract from the obsession TTC is :)


----------



## Fezzle

Oooh- a white room sounds lovely! My ideal bedroom would be everything white or light with maybe some light blue, like a sea cottage with a sea breeze blowing in. I think OH's ideal bedroom would be like a cave- really dark and cozy. Right now our bedroom is just bland with lots of different shades of wood for our furniture, a light duvet cover but now darkish blue curtains.


----------



## BBbliss

I like your vision :) I have nothing on the walls yet but I want something like you said, with light blue and serene, maybe a beach painting... I used to have dark and cozy and I liked it too, but we moved in together a year ago and bedroom furniture was just not on our budget so I decided to just pain this old headboard he had and I'm lucky he lets me do whatever I want but he loves it now as much as I do.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-I'm not sure if I mentioned it, but I love your floors and carpeting. Yay for new stuff. I have been needing new curtains in my house since I moved in, but I just haven't gotten around to measuring and buying them. So, the same old curtains are in the living room and dining room. I'm not a decorator at all.

Bbliss- "The weekend getaway was just divine! So relaxing and romantic, nice dinner dates, *bleach*, hotel pool with amazing service, just what I needed to start this process again" Bleach is always fun on a weekend getaway. HA!!HA!! That's really good that you had 15 follies so far. I hope they all develop into mature, happy little eggs. fxfx. Glad you're feeling calm about this cycle. I'm not the type to be on suicide watch, so I'm ok. There is a plan for me, and this time around it just wasn't my turn. I'm ok with it. :hugs:

Doxie-How long are you going to have to carry Hoolie? That doesn't sound like fun. I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Doxie

We are at the end of life...so....until he leaves me. I can get him to walk, but it's just faster for me to carry him to the door to go out for potty. Have to lift him in and out of bed because he won't sleep anywhere other than with us at night.


----------



## Fezzle

Lovely, BBbliss! I'll take some photos once we have everything set up and our pictures back from the framers too. We've been making an effort to do things now before we just get used to them the way they are and never do what we need to- like why we had pictures sitting around for almost a year waiting to get framed!


----------



## BBbliss

Terri Hahahahahah sometimes it's me, sometimes it's the autocorrect, I must have typed an extra letter hahaha plus my eyes are not what they used to be :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Caribbean  hhhhmmmmliving between the Caribbean and Australia.must be so hard lol

Peachy  Im not sure I have had Russian food before.certainly havent been to a Russian restaurant.what sort of food did you have??

Kfs1  YAY!!!!!!!!!!! Must be a good feeling though knowing you are on your way

Doxie  Good to hear he is doing okay.good luck for blood works on Thursday

Bbliss  your getaway sounds like bliss lol.good to hear that everything is going well

Fezzle  nearly time to POAS!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Doxie-Sorry to hear about Hoolie..don't get hurt moving him everywhere..Poor guy. :hugs:

Taurus-We had blini, which is like crepes with salmon roe and sour cream, we also had pieroshki, which is like a stuffed dumpling. They had tons of flavor infused vodka, but I didn't drink any of that. :wacko: Then I had boring chicken kiev, which is just chicken filled with butter and herbs and then fried with a panko breading. I hadn't had that in a long time so I was feeling nostalgic. Other friends had dumpling/ravioli type food with meat inside, and two others had beef stroganoff. It was different than I had had. Usually my beef stroganoff has wide egg noodles, beef, and like cream of mushroom. I don't know what theirs had. It looked like beef/mushrooms in a somewhat cream sauce, but it was served with buckwheat rice. ?? They said it was good though.

In other news, my house was getting cold, and I realized the pilot light on the furnace was not lit. Well, leave it to YouTube, and now MIL, hubs and I are sitting in warmth. I told him he owes me $50 for the house call. HA!!HA!! He was ready to call the neighbor for help. I said "Dude..I watched some YouTube videos. I can do it." And I did. Yay me, yay warmth.


----------



## Taurus8484

OOOhhhhh.........that sounds amazing Peachy..........yum

Getting cold there, seasons are changing. We are having an unusually warm day for October here. Its 38c which is around 100F..........hot.........they are predicting a long hot summer here with lots of heatwaves.........thought last year was hot enough.....


----------



## GalvanBaby

Taurus, that sounds like our Summer. It was up around 40+ most days, and 50-70% humidity. HORRIBLE!!!!

Terri, I wish it was cool here. Today, it was 86. At times I miss the cold, but then January gets here, and I remember that is what it is like in GA from November-March. Here it is only January & February that is really cold.


----------



## jessiecat

peachy: a trip to dc sounds awesome! we thought about moving there but it's so pricey and too far from my family. that russian food sounds similar to Polish food (i'm part polish). 

BB: your bed looks like a cloud! so serene

Doxie: i had a friend who had to carry her huge lab/retriever mix around at the end of his life. she did not want to let him go at all. im sorry! Hoolie's lucky to have you. All 3 of my assistants at work at pregnant so I hear ya about the bump envy. They all got pregnant by 'accident' and are in their mid 20s. They have so much energy. I feel 100 years old next to them. 

kfs: good luck to you this week too! I had three friends who used IVF and they all became moms for the first time using it. The funny thing is that all three got pregnant their SECOND time without any intervention. Sometimes the body just needs a kickstart. 

Hi to all the other ladies!!! Glad we have each other. My hubby doesn't know what I do on this site and I think i might be embarrassed if he ever found out so it's nice to have you for support. :blush:

Hubby and I have had an interesting few days of BD'ing. I've had a lot of pink/brown spotting afterwards the last couple nights and im concerned. I've had some abnormal paps in the past so I really need to go and get checked out this week. One good thing is that I got a steady smiley face on my Clearblue OPK this morning so at least I know something is working normally


----------



## Fezzle

terri- I do that at home a lot; I just look at how to do something on youtube while OH is panicking about how to do something.

jessiecat- hopefully it's nothing. I used to get spotting around ovulation time, especially after BDing. I even went to the Dr once about it (when I first started TTC and got freaked out by google thinking it was a polyp or something) and all was fine.


----------



## Doxie

I've learned that with our bodies, we can expect the unexpected! Things happen or don't happen sometimes, with no rhyme or reason.....that makes it even more exhausting TTC! The emotional meltdowns I have had since June are probably more than I've had in the last 10 years put together!!


----------



## Vonn

I agree, Doxie.

And no matter how supportive DH is, he just doesn't understand the anxiety and stress we experience while TTC, esp at this age. My DH was feeling a little badly that I go to "fertility blogs" (as he calls it) for support. He is, of course, my main support, and I reassured him of that. I also wanted to say, "You have *no idea *the emotional rollercoaster I go on each month!" I've said as much before, but he doesn't really get it.

Fezzle & Lanfear--How's it going? Just about to the 2nd week of the 2WW, cycle buddies!

Carribean--migraine gone yet?

Peachy--any news on med costs yet?

Jessie--mpls has been lovely the past week, not too cold & gorg colors. It should be 70 later this week!

Nikki & Galvan--things okay?

Preggie-mamas--maternity clothes yet?

:dust: to all those I missed, there's a bunch of us now!


----------



## terripeachy

My MIL just left town this morning, so I plan to call the doctor today. We had a busy afternoon-dinner, theater, etc... I made my husband listen to the voicemails from the doctor/nurse before me, so when I got home from the show, I was all excited and said 'WELL?' He was just pouting. Now I think he realizes how it feels. Then, of course, his annoying mother kept talking to him about stuff, and obviously he wasn't in the mood, but surprise, LIFE must go on and just because you get a negative result, you can't block out the world. I think it was a good lesson for him. Usually, he asks me and I say 'Not pregnant' and I move on (because I have you guys to talk to about it). He never really says much one way or the other, so I think yesterday's experience was a good one. At least, I think I made the right move by having him hear it. When we went to the theater, he said 'I'm nervous to listen to the voicemail.' Also, because his mom was in town, he wasn't drinking. If it was just the two of us, I'm sure he'd just get bombed and that would solve all his problems. I say yesterday was a success..weird, I know. It sucks but we'll move on.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Fezzle

terri- that does sound like a good move! I wish I could get OH to be the one to have to know what days and how often we have to BD. I feel like I'm nagging him about it sometimes, which is a terrible feeling! I completely agree about the stress of TTC. OH and I have only been together for 20 months, and we've been TTC for 15 of those months! I wish we could have had a longer amount of time of sex just for fun, but knowing how long it's taken to get the PCOS diagnosis and Clomid, I'm glad we didn't wait.

Vonn- hey cycle buddy! Good luck for the rest of your TWW! I woke up with a headache today, so hoping AF isn't coming early, but no spotting so far. Last couple cycles I was spotting at least a week before AF came. When are you testing? I'm a late tester, so will only test next week on Wed or Thurs if AF hasn't shown up.


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi ladies,

Please can I come back?! 
Gosh so much has happened since I went off despondently from the whole ttc business and so many new ladies. Will try to hopefully get back up to speed with goings on.
Huge congrats to those that have got their bfp's and good luck and cheerful resilience to those still trying.
We'll be starting our IVF cycle most likely Jan. Could've started this cycle but delaying felt like the best option.


----------



## Lanfear333

Thanks for asking Vonn! I told DH that I belong to a couple pages, but I don't tell him the extent to which I visit them. It's best if I keep my crazy contained and coming here, as well as one other page really helps.

Fezzle, my DH gets pissy if I only want sex during "the window". He hasn't said so, but I think he feels used, though he wants this as much as I do.

I'm 8dpo and AF should arrive either Saturday or Sunday. I don't really have any symptoms this month, other than a lot of (tmi) burping and farting, and an occasional cramp which could just be gas. I didn't really have symptoms with my son, but I also wasn't expecting him so I wasn't paying anywhere near this close attention. Not testing until Monday unless AF shows first.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hi ladies!

Terri- Did you find out about med pricing yet? I totally do the same thing with Youtube videos. DH is convinced he isn't handy (it's a cop out I think).

Jessie- I have had spotting around O time so it could very well be nothing.

Vonn - I'm envious of your expect 70's. It's 50-60 and raining here. November weather has come early :( No maternity clothes yet for me although I definitely need a band. I had lost over 40lbs a while back and never tossed all of my old pants, thank goodness! I have a "B Shaped" stomach so I'm just showing on the top part so far. 

Fezzle- I love your new ticker!

Comfy - of course you can come back, silly! How are you?

Lanfear - I didn't really have old symptoms so don't count yourself out until AF shows.

BB- your bed looks so fluffy and comfy!

Doxie- I know what you mean about everything wearing you down. And then that affects your body and ability to conceive, which wears you down even more. It's a never ending cycle at times.

Hi everyone else ! :hugs:

AFM- no rest for the wicked for me this week. Taught a genealogy class Monday (one more left) and my parents came. Threw me for a loop because they have never been before and I haven't seen them since January. No mention of the baby but my Mother brought cookies. She has NEVER baked me cookies before! It felt like bizarro world! Started my new job last night and like it. Didn't tell the boss about my being pregnant yet- I figured I would do that next week and just say I wanted to wait for my scan before I said anything. 
Speaking of which, my anatomy scan in Friday morning. I am a little nervous but I am pretty sure I am feeling little girl moving around now. DH is reading out loud to her at night (from the Hunger Games of all things) and she moves around once in a while when he does that. He is disappointed he can't feel it yet.


----------



## BBbliss

Girls I never properly introduced myself, I kind of crashed the party when I saw Terri. 

I live in south Florida, I'm Brazilian :) I have only been with DF 22 months but we got got engaged four months after and started trying right away as I had no time to loose. I have two teen girls, one in college the other almost there and I raised them alone as a single mother from the very beginning. dF never had kids so here we are, I'd love to have it again, the complete experience with someone by my side who loves me and is so kind to me :) I had an IUD and after removing it found out I had blocked tubes. Had a procedure and unblocked one only to find out DF's sperm where no good :( moving on to IVF I had a chemical in May and now this is our last try. 


Terri, when I did my FET I think I only remember doing the estrogen patches and Progesterone shots and those were very inexpensive. I hope it's the same for you and you can get going soon :)

I LOVE YouTube, here's a funny story, when I turned 40 I wanted to celebrate by competing in a triathlon, problem was I didn't know how to swim, I mean I could swim maybe 10 feet "puppy-style" like we say in Brazil hahahahah so I went on YouTube and I learned how to swim on YouTube LOL and survived my sprint triathlon :)

Book, isn't it so sweet to feel baby moving? It's just magical. Congratulations on the new job too sounds like everything is working out :)

Vonn I love your profile pic. We get green all year round here :( if I want colors or snow I need to get on a plane. My girls only saw snow for the first time last year when I took them skiing, that was fun :)

Hi to everyone, I'm still trying to catch up from the beginning, I'll get there hehe


----------



## terripeachy

BBliss-Aww..I didn't even know you were Brazilian. I've been telling everyone I know that I need to meet a Brazilian friend to host me for the Olympics. So far, no dice. HA!!HA!! I'm going to be too poor to go now. FML. hee hee. That's so cool that you learned to swim on YouTube. I'm a terrible swimmer, but I like the workout you get from swimming. I guess i better start watching some videos. Of course, the only place to swim around here is in the gym, and they're so expensive. I used to belong to a nice one and I swam all the time, but then I changed jobs and the gym was too far out of the way to justify the price.

Thanks for the tips on the FET. I emailed the nurse and doctor today and will make an appointment in a bit. He wants to do another fresh cycle and save my young(ish) eggs for next time. I just want Baby #1, so I think we'll be going for the FET soon. I told them I want all the data to compare/contrast. I think I should have done a 3 day transfer to get those embies back in my body. I also said that something's up if I had 13 good embies on transfer day and only 2 made it to cryo stage. They needed to be back in my body, or they waited too long to trigger me, and my lining was OLD (after 5 days of waiting for embies) and not receptive to a young, fresh embryo. I've been a learning machine this morning.

Book-Glad to hear you're doing ok and yeah, what's up with your moms?

Comfycushions-Welcome back chica.

Vonn-I love that picture too. It looks like a print ad for fall. hee hee.

I can't wait to go home and be by myself this afternoon. Hubs is going to his college tomorrow morning for the football game, so I'm excited for the break. I don't have to take showers, and can just sit and watch tv and eat tacos/pizza and drink wine. I cannot wait. I might even grow a little afro. HA!HA!! Just kidding. It's a pain shaving my head when it grows out for two days. hee hee.


----------



## Comfycushions

Book, so cool you can feel babba moving that must be amazing.

Bbliss,top work learning to swim via you tube!

Terri, enjoy your quiet time. We've been living with my dad while we wait to complete on our new house. He`s house bound and quite needy-i am sooo looking forward to some time all to myself. 
Hopefully moving on Friday then in near future throwing myself into decorating, perhaps some lovely floors like fezzle! Need to crack on with it in case get preggo.


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy - :hugs:

Book &#8211; glad to hear job is going well and yay for movements&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.good luck with scan on Friday&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.I have another 10 days!!!!!!!

I&#8217;m sure my hubby felt used during ovulation time. Whenever I got to day 10 I was like sex every other night until + OPK then sex every night. He complained less this time around though. Guess he was just use to it. But yes, he never understood my tears and stress. I joined here really when I had my first miscarriage. And after the 3rd miscarriage this was the only place I could come and just cry in cyber world without the fear of hubby saying to me, it&#8217;s okay, let&#8217;s move on. He never got it really&#8230;&#8230;..he still doesn&#8217;t when I say my first baby would have been 2 today, he just looks at me with this look&#8230;&#8230;.but I never forget their would have been birthdays&#8230;&#8230;..never 


Hi to everyone else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessiecat

Hi Ladies

We have such an interesting group here.

My hubby was trying to teach himself to learn to swim using youtube a few months ago!

This week has been my fertile week so we're exhausted. I only live 13 miles from work, but traffic is terrible in my city so I can spend between 1-1.5 hours sitting in the car one way. I get home and we make sure to get a quickie in before we start dinner.. and then hubby usually takes care of work he brings home. I don't know how the ladies of the night do this day after day with multiple partners!!!

So here's a question for you all- 
What are most of you going to do for childcare?? My job is very flexible so I'm going to cut down to 3 days per week and hubby will work from home on those days I'm gone. We don't have family near us so I'm thinking a move near one of my siblings may also be in the works.


----------



## Taurus8484

My DS goes to childcare 4 days a week whilst Im at work. Unfortunately due to grandparents working and living too far away, childcare was our only option. 

Plan to cut down to 3 days a week when I go on maternity leave for three reasons. 1 - he loves daycare and playing with all the other kids and I want him to get that social interaction, so I think it would unfair of me to take him out altogether. 2 - Childcare places are rare, so if I take him out whilst Im on maternity leave, then I may not get him back in when I go back to work and 3 - gives me time just me and new baby so I get a rest

He got a lot of sickness when he first started..........a lot and I was off work more than at work to start with, but he is fine now.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hi everyone :flower:

Just catching up on all the new goss but my head is still too in the clouds to individually reply. Except I had to laugh at Terri being excited about being by herself. That's the best thing about living on the other side of the world! I can be a slob and not wear a bra or makeup or eat with my hands and my husband isn't around to judge me :D Although I do all of that around him too... I need new slob hobbies. Slobbies?

I am on day 5? I think? of this STUPID HEADACHE. It's still just hanging out.. not terrible, not intense. Just there. My record is 8 days so let's go for gold, pain!! I've had CT scans and all of that, just hereditary unfortunately, but my mother grew out of hers by my age. Hers would get so bad she would black out so at least I was giving quantity over quality. I found some Advil migraine medication in Walmart last time I was over that way but it doesn't seem to make any difference whatsoever. 

I forgot to temp 2 days in a row :( And it was right over ovulation so I've messed up my first month of charting. I was hoping to get right into the swing of things and have a pretty lil chart to show off my awesome temping skillz but yeah... :shrug:

23 days until I leave :dance:


----------



## Lanfear333

LOL Slobbies.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies!! I need to watch some youtube videos on how to swim, i just might learn. LOL We use youtube for everything from fixing the car (OH is a DIY mechanic. LOL) to learning how to cut side bangs. LOL Last night DD and I watched a video on how to cut her bangs, she has long hair with no bangs or layers. Well, after watching a few times, we tried. Her bangs look pretty good for a first time try! She was happy, and she is almost 13, so it is hard to make her happy. LOL

This thing on my ovary has lengthened my cycles. I am on CD27 when AF usually shows on CD24. I doubt pregnancy because I always feel nausea even when betas are as low as 20. I had thigh cramps the other day which usually happen the day before AF, so she is aroudn the corner.


----------



## Vonn

I'm with you, Galvan. AF is imminent, probably today. My chart says it all.:growlmad: It's all early, too, which makes it even more frustrating. Fezzle and Lanfear, my cycle buddies, I'm out!

I've got a funny story related to my pic. My DH took it when we were at a fall festival type thing. At it there was this giant trampoline-like thing, a bouncy house without walls. They let 20 ppl on at a time to jump around. It was super fun, but I am such a weakling, no muscle strength whatsoever, that I could hardly keep my balance and kept falling down, esp when anyone else would jump close to me. I was telling *my male boss* about it and said, _"Every time DH came near me I was flat on my back."_ I was mortified! We both got a good laugh out of it, though!:dohh:


----------



## GalvanBaby

It sucks, we might have one more chance to try before I go to GA. I am moving back to GA in 2 weeks, so I hope she hurries up and gets here, so we can get some BDIng in and O before I leave. if my cycles stay 27-29 days, we should be able to get some fertile BDing in when I come at Christmas, but it will just be catching it. O time them would be right around my last 2 days here. After that, I have no idea when I will be coming back. I think more like March or April, but that depends on my job search.


----------



## Lanfear333

You're not out yet Vonn! And that's hilarious about the trampoline. We have one like that here in MI.

This is my first month temping. I had a 9 day LP last month which was really odd. Based on previous months with opks it's 12-13. I'm 9dpo now. Still only feeling gassy. Occasional cramps, but again, it's sometimes just gas. :blush:


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-Yikes...the drop of doom. If it's early, it might go back up, so you're not out just yet. That story was hilarious! hee hee. Is your boss a man or a woman?

Galvan-Sorry you're feeling yucky too. How is your new eating/exercise plan coming along with your daughter? Have you lost any weight yet?

Lanfear-You are definitely still in the running. yeah!

Caribbean-Sorry you still have your headache. I don't get them very often, but I always hate when I do, and mine only last a few hours. But..my arms don't straighten, so pick your oddity. hee hee. <3


----------



## GalvanBaby

No weight loss, but I did lose 1/2 inch on my hops and 1/4 in my waist. I prefer to lose inches than weight anyway. You can't see weight, but you can see inches. LOL I have been slacking the past few days, I have to get back into it.


----------



## Fezzle

Lanfear- don't worry, cycle buddy! You're not out yet! It's just a dip- could be an implantation dip!

jessie- If I get pregnant (I feel the need to qualify these things like this more now after TTC for 15 months!), I'll take a year of maternity leave, and then hopefully get a spot at the child care nursery at work. My parents live in another country, and OH's mum will be about 4 hours drive away, so we don't have any family nearby for childcare. I'd possibly go part time for a bit though too.


----------



## Vonn

Fezzle--Your chart's looking good! It looks like last time you started spotting at 4 DPO and this time, nothing yet. Awesome, fx for you!

Jessie--I've got enough sick & vacation time built up to take 3 months off, then it'll be some kind of daycare. My mom expressed interest in 1 day/week. I'd love for my sister to have a baby around the same time, then they could be together. She's 7 yrs younger than me, so hopefully she won't have as much trouble as I'm having. She and her DH just started. She has a 21 day cycle, though & hasn't managed to pinpoint ovulation yet. Not a great start. I'm trying to let her ease into TTC mode, but I want to ask so many questions & offer so much advice!

AFM, the :witch: got me. Started spotting at 6 DPO, only an 8 day luteal period. Nothing's possible with that. Increased meds, acupuncture & herbs did not do their thing this month. On to the next cycle. :wacko:

:dust: TO ALL!!


----------



## terripeachy

Booooo. Sorry Vonn. :hugs: you have a great attitude though. We'll get 'em next month.


----------



## BBbliss

Jessie, my. SIL can't wait to start TTC if I get BFP she'll probably start right away, I hope she does so we can help each other out. 

Vonn, my sister is also seven years younger then me, we both started trying at the same time and now she has a three month old baby :) the years make a big difference but it looks like she may need to figure out her cycle first. I hope all is well and she can conceive with no problem. 

I'm in the middle of stimming and they raised my doses because today at my scan only half of my follies were developing, but now I hope the little ones can catch up. I'll find out on Monday. 

How about you kfs? You probably started too by now. How are you doing?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I just had a realisation... I couldn't understand why my temps were so wildly different and low in the mornings! But this morning with a reading of 96.3, I realised just how cold the thermometer was in my mouth, which in turn makes that spot in my mouth cold.. and then it hit me... guess who runs the AC all night and has the thermometer out on the bedside table? Duh.... no wonder my charting is all over the place.. lucky it's just a practice run! Maybe I seem slow on the uptake but it IS like 6am when I do this so there isn't too much thought behind it at stupid o'clock :wacko:


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, Vonn!

I had some light red streaks when I wiped earlier, so I'm assuming AF is coming soon for me too. I'm on 11 dpo today. I'll be starting Clomid for the first time next cycle though on CD2 so hopefully about that!


----------



## Doxie

Lanfear...you may be our only hope this month!

I got the drop of death this am. Yesterday was odd....I didn't feel well and I spiked a fever. That went away after some Tylenol. Then this am...below CL


----------



## jessiecat

Caribbean- good to know about the thermometer if I decide to start temping. I'm reluctant to start because i already feel obsessed enough using both my clearblue OPK and tracker app on my phone. 

It's great that some of you have siblings who are trying/already moms. It's nice to have that support. My sister has an almost 1 year old so she's been a great resource for me, esp since she had her first after age 35.

Doxie- im sorry you're not feeling well. I'm not feeling well either. Sore throat and stuffy nose. Im gonna try to stay in bed until the afternoon. 

I made an ob/gyn appointment for next Friday. My mid-cycle spotting (which was way heavier than normal spotting) got me a bit concerned. 
I had cryotherapy on my cervix a couple of years ago so want to make sure everything is ok. It could just be from the combination of ovulation and lots of BD'ing but we'll see..


----------



## Doxie

Jessie....I've been going through that too. I think allergies are getting me. I've has the sore throat all week but yesterday just really wore me down. It could also be getting no more than 3hrs in a row of sleep at night due to the old doggie. Hope everything else is well for you!


----------



## Spudtastic

I keep meaning to come on and reply individually but I haven't so for now I'm just saying hi.

Ladies you tube is a great idea. If you can learn how to swim I'm sure you can learn anything. 

Taurus - morning sickness is all day but it's nothing like last time. This I can cope with. I haven't vomited yet either just dry retching.

My dad has a hip replacement on Monday. He says he'll be awake and will have an epidural. Yuk. Apparently recovery is better that way than full anesthetic.


----------



## kfs1

Bbliss - I start stims tonight (yikes)! So nervous but excited, too. Let us know how your appt goes tomorrow.

Spud - hope your dad's surgery goes well.


----------



## Doxie

I'm out. AF is here. Only 8 day LP.


----------



## jessiecat

Doxie- ugh. I wonder if it was an anovulatory cycle for you?


----------



## terripeachy

Doxie-How long have you been trying again? Maybe it's time for you to go on Clomid and see if that works. Have you talked your doctor about it? Sorry. :hugs: I thought you were kidding when you said the drop of doom, but now that I see you're on CD1, you weren't lying.

Spud-Hope your dad's surgery goes well tomorrow and glad the baby is developing well. :) 

Caribbean-Have you considered putting your thermometer under your pillow? That should probably help keep the temperature more steady. 

Rain-Where are you babe? I was thinking about you this morning...any more SW visits? Are you just waiting for someone to call you and say 'We want you and DW to be our kid's moms!!'?


----------



## Doxie

This was our 6th cycle. I have been seeing my obgyn for 2 cycles now. Had 3day labs and all numbers were good. I posted them on here somewhere and can post again when I get in front of my papers. I had 7dpo blood work done last week and am waiting for progesterone results.

At cd6 I think it was....there was a 14mm follicle on my rt ovary. I thought that was pretty large for so early. No cysts, no fibroids and she said my uterus looked good. Tomorrow we should also get dh's semen analyst. Regardless if him....I got something malfunctioning in me.

My dr wants me to do clomid this cycle. I will call to check in tomorrow and let them know the latest.


----------



## Vonn

Doxie--I'll be curious to see the progesterone results. Another cause of luteal phase defect is low thyroid. Don't know if that is on your or your doc's radar. Also, acupuncture & tcm herbs are supposed to help with that, in case that's something that interests you.

For many months I had luteal phases of 8-11 days, with spotting starting a few days earlier. Going on thyroid meds and progesterone helped the most. Increased the luteal phase to 12 days. Yay! Every once in a while I still get a short one, as was the case this month with an 8 day luteal phase, like yours. I can feel your pain! Good luck to you! And everyone else, of course!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Doxie

I had my thyroid checked about 3 months or so ago and it was normal. 

What a hot mess.


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy - did I miss it somewhere.........did you decide whether to transfer this cycle???

Book - how did your scan go?????

Nikki, Moni, Rain, Someday - youve been quite??/ How are things???

Spud - glad to hear sickness isnt too bad this time around.......makes it more enjoyable

Hi to everyone else.....................


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hi gals.
I haven't had a chance to read everyone's updates but I wanted to quickly update you all with the results of the scan. Unfortunately the news isn't good. Baby has a congenital diaphragm hernia (CDH). I am still numb and in basically a waiting game for the next few weeks. I go into detail on our blog, if you want to check it out
https://baby.rocksolyd.com/

I hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Taurus8484

Book, Im so sorry.............but she has a fighting chance, and she will fight this......you and hubby must devasted now but remember we are all here for you......Im sorry I dont know what else to say......xx....my heart aches for you both


----------



## kfs1

Book - I am so unbelievably sorry that you're having to deal with us. I can't even begin to imagine how you're feeling. I am happy that you have such a great doctor and it sounds like you have a great plan if things don't improve at your next appointment. No words really - just know that you're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BBbliss

Book, I'm so sorry :hugs: all of us are here for you and I'm already praying for baby Amelia Violet, such a beautiful name you chose. I can't even imagine the heartache you and your DH are feeling right now, but please remember "this too shall pass", its still early and things could start looking better in the next few weeks, like you said, you have already beat the odds in so many ways so let's keep on going. You Will come out of this ok :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Book, I am so sorry. You guys and Amelia Violet will be in my prayers. remember, she is strong. As Bbliss said, you guys have already beat the odds. I know it is hard, but try to think positive. There is treatment for this, surgery can fix it. We will all be praying that the hole doesn't get bigger, that heart stays strong, and that her lungs develop well. Prayers and hugs for you dear.

Also, set up a Gofundme account so that those of us who can have a way o help you out. :hugs:


----------



## Doxie

Hugs for you Book. I will need to look that up to understand, I'll be praying for your heart and family.


----------



## terripeachy

I have to go read your blog so I know what's going on but I will keep all of you in my prayers. :hugs: <3


----------



## Mrs_Baby_Blue

HI everyone. New here.

I'm almost 37...TTC#1...been a little over a month now trying. With all this info I don't know, and am learning now....feel so late in the game! But, here I am ready to educate myself!

Look forward to learning from you all!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Welcome Mrs Baby Blue..................dont worry, we all are late into the game.......

Are you temping or using OPKs??


----------



## terripeachy

Ps. I love the announcement. Everything will be ok and little Amelia will be ok. I just wish you didn't have to wait two weeks. Isn't there something you can do to get her to flip over so the doctor can see her left side?? I'm still praying for you guys.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi book - big hugs for you and your husband. I've read your blog. My prayers are with you. I'm sure your little girl is a fighter.


----------



## Mrs_Baby_Blue

Taurus8484 - I'm doing both actually. It's a learning curve for myself! OPK's were not easy the first time around...but now that I had my first positive...I know what to look for!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi baby blue. Welcome. Good luck with ttc. Don't worry about the whole learning curve - it was for me too. I didn't even know when I ovulated. I'm slightly embarrassed about that ignorance but opks set me straight.


----------



## Spudtastic

So Mrs baby blue - 9 dpo - when are you testing?


----------



## Mrs_Baby_Blue

Spudtastic - oh trust me...I just stopped BCP in Sept....so when FF said I had "O'd"...I was like huh? really? so then I started using OPK for the days before the second time. OPK's turned positive....but FF still didn't give me crosshairs. I was SOOO confused. I didn't realize FF added them AFTER....duh! Lesson learned!

Testing...Friday. :) If AF doesn't come...then Friday.


----------



## Taurus8484

Your charts look good........good LP and cycle length.........

Chart stalking.......... good luck for Friday


----------



## Vonn

Book--Thank you for sharing your news with us & also for the link to your blog. I am so sorry for this latest challenge. I will be sending you lots of love and light. Please do your best to stay strong and positive. Take care and keep fighting.:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_Baby_Blue

Taurus8484.....thanks! Thats the info i need...that I'm on the right track! Just starting down this road...I'm eager to learn what my "normal" is...as compared to whats "normal". If that makes sense!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Mrs_Baby_Blue said:


> Taurus8484.....thanks! Thats the info i need...that I'm on the right track! Just starting down this road...I'm eager to learn what my "normal" is...as compared to whats "normal". If that makes sense!!

Yes it does..........but in this world of TTC, there is no normal :haha:.....everyone is different, but with temping you will soon find a pattern of your normal.


----------



## GalvanBaby

LOve your chart, Mrs_Baby_Blue!!! Welcome!!! YOur cycles look great!

So ladies, I don't know what to think, but tomorrow is CD31! I highly doubt a pregnancy because I don't think we even DTD around O. I have no symptoms either way. I am thinking it just might be the damn tumor/cyst. I go to the gyno Friday for u/s to check the cyst, so if n AF by then,I will request betas to see what is up.


----------



## Mrs_Baby_Blue

Taurus848 - exactly, my pattern! Then I won't be waking every morning going...ok, whats my chart gonna look like today!

Galvan baby - thanks! Who would have ever thought i would stare at a chart for so long...all day....I wish you the best! Sending you lots of positive thoughts and wishes!


----------



## Fezzle

Book- :hugs: Hoping the best for little Amelia Violet. I believe she's a fighter as well. Good luck with the next scan. 

Welcome, Mrs Baby Blue! You'll be surprised how fast you'll learn everything! I was a complete TTC newbie last year (when I was 37), but it wasn't long until I was an expert at analysing and overanalysing my cycle!

I'm on 13dpo but on my 3rd day of spotting. Also my boobs stopped hurting yesterday, so I'm expecting AF any day now. I wish she'd get on with it so I can finally start Clomid!


----------



## Mrs_Baby_Blue

Fezzle...thank you for the welcome! Comforting to hear I'm not the only one out there. I'm surrounded by 20 year olds at work who talk about things....and I'm so lost as I have no idea what they are talking about. I'm playing catch up!


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-UGh!! I hope it's not a cyst. Positive vibes, positive vibes. Have you tested yet?? 

Taurus-I'm meeting with the doctor on Wednesday to discuss our next steps but I'm pretty sure I'm taking this month off. I didn't temp this morning and I think I'll be on temping break. I'm upset with my husband, so I'm not even in a good place for wanting to try, so....that's that.

Mrs-welcome. Hope your stay in TTC land is short and sweet. :flower:

Fezzle-Super excited for AF so that you can start your Clomid because starting next month, you'll be preggers! I think this is really the answer to your prayers. The house is ready and now you are ready!

:wave: to everyone else.


----------



## Mrs_Baby_Blue

Thank you terri....being new...not sure what to expect. Short or long...fingers crossed!

Wishing you the same!


----------



## kfs1

Welcome Mrs_Baby_Blue. :hi: This is a great group. We're all in different places and have been through different experiences so it keeps things exciting. :)

Galvan - I hope that it's your BFP and not the cyst. Fingers crossed!

Fezzle - I agree. Let's get this witch in and out so you can start on Clomid!

Terri - Are you still mad at your husband about the bar incident? I totally get it. I would be furious, too.

Doxie - Sorry that the witch got you. Did you say that you're going to see the doctor soon?

Hi everyone else!

Well, I made it through my first night of my IVF stims ladies. It really wasn't too bad (pain-wise) and that's saying something because I'm a huge baby when it comes to this stuff. But I did feel super-mushy and emotional for some reason. Anyway, feeling better today. :)


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Book I am sorry to hear your news :sad1: I don't have much else to add to what everyone else has said, but you know you have so much support here.

:hug:


----------



## terripeachy

Nah..the bar was SO last week. hee hee. Yesterday I cooked some spinach, garlic and artichokes earlier in the evening so that I wouldn't have to do so much today and I left it on the counter to cool down so I could put it in the refrigerator. Well, someone thought it was last night's dinner and added chicken and ate it ALL. I didn't even have one taste. So I had been so excited about my pasta/spinach/ricotta cheese dinner, and now I'm stuck eating my soup that I made over the weekend. *sigh* I am greedy when it comes to food. I think about food and plan on eating it whenever. I remember when one of my old boyfriends ate an ice cream bar that I had in the freezer and I had been waiting all day to eat it. When I got home it was WW3 over that bar that was now gone. I have issues. hee hee.


----------



## GalvanBaby

No, I haven't tested yet. We loaned our van to OH's cousin this week during the day, so she can go to work, and i refuse to pay for and HPT here. They are ridiculously priced! A FRER is almost 30USD! I go to the gyno Thursday for an u/s to check on the tumor thing, if not AF by then, I will get her to do betas.

Terri, I am the same way about food! Touch my food and it is on, especially something that I have been thinking about all day!


----------



## Vonn

Terri--I don't blame you, that dish of spinach, garlic, artichokes sounds WONDERFUL! Then again, I can't blame your DH either, because it must have looked & smelled so amazing. :winkwink: Ha! Just kidding, no excuses for him. A little bit of him had to have known you hadn't just made it only for him. 

Galvan--I hope you get good news. Can't wait to hear what the dr says.

Hi everyone else & welcome babyblue!


----------



## Lanfear333

Book- I am so sorry to hear of your struggle and hope that everything works out.

Terri- I am the same way about food. Don't even talk to me when I am hangry, unless you have food.

I am 13dpo today, and my temp dipped below the CL. This is my first month temping so I have no idea if this means AF is imminent for me or what, but I can't say that I feel good about it. I still don't have much in the way of symptoms. Still gassy, and I started to have sore boobs yesterday. I was going to test today, as my old app says I'm 1 day late, but I decided to wait. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Doxie

Good luck, MsBB. Looks nice so far.
I am going to dr today. They want to put me in clomid and I guess I need to start it now even if this cycle is a wash. DH is going hunting and will be gone during my projected fertile days! If AF didn't come a week early we'd be in better shape.

Hope to hear my progesterone result as well as dh's semen analysis. I am also going to start back up with my acupuncture lady....emailed with her last night and she is ready for me! Hope she is up for this challenge!!


----------



## terripeachy

Lanfear-I hate to tell you, but I think AF is probably on the way. Although...your cycles may be a little longer and it's just a random dip, but _usually_ it means that :witch: is circling your driveway. Hopefully she'll get distracted by all the trick or treaters and move on!

Doxie-Clomid usually delays your O by a little bit, so you may just luck out with the timing. Your projected fertile days may change, so just BD before he leaves and hope those reserves are doing what they're supposed to do. I'm excited for your appointment today!

Vonn-He thinks that whatever he thinks is right. So he THOUGHT I ate some already, but I had a completely different dinner. It's gone now, so no sense thinking about it any more. I'll enjoy my soup tonight and I'll make pizza tomorrow (that always makes me happy), and I'll try again with the pasta later in the week.

Galvan-Holy! I act like those FRERs are $30. hee hee. Yikes..I would wait if I were you too. Do you feel any symptoms?


----------



## Lanfear333

I know you're probably right Terri, but I am refusing to believe it until I see her show her ugly face.

Bummed, if so. Would have had a due date near my hubby's birthday, and we have a thing with overlapping birthdays in our family.


----------



## GalvanBaby

No symptoms either way.


----------



## Doxie

Is clomid going to make me a crying mess? Never in my life have I been so sensative. I guess just a lot going on...and that's not even including TTC. It's like once I got close to 40, things that went on around me during my previous years didn't hit me like they do now...pets end of life, relatives dying, watching parents reverse roles (like they are children now), and worry about having done all the best with our financial and life choices. Who even thought about that in their 20s/early 30s??? I didn't. Why o why the rush to grow up!!!

And is it just me...but does it take longer to go from 18 to 20 than it takes to go 35-40??? Now I know why all the adults kept saying "time flies".


----------



## Lanfear333

Welp, the :witch: just got me.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Clomid is different for everbody, Doxie. I personally hated it1 My kids call them the evil pills. I had hot flashes, cried or blew up at the drop of a pin, was bloated from hell,and was just plain evil. LOL My RE on the other hand said that most people don't react as I did to it. I have always been very sensitive to hormone meds, I could never take BCP because I felt like I did at my worse MS moment with my pregnancies constantly with them.


----------



## Fezzle

Doxie- Hopefully I'll be starting Clomid by the end of this week so we can compare symptoms! I'm hoping my timing is ok too- not that OH is going away, but we might go away together for a little mini break, which might work well for fertile time activities, but I also need to be around for my scan around CD12/13.


----------



## Doxie

Galvan....I did well on BCPs so hopefully I will be ok for the clomid.

Fezzle...I will be starting on Wednesday!


----------



## Doxie

Oh, DH semen is low, low, low for everything. My progesterone was a 4.


----------



## Vonn

I tried clomid for one cycle and had no side effects. Good luck Fezzle & Doxie!

Doxie, does your dr want you on a progesterone cream or pill? That number's pretty low.


----------



## terripeachy

Doxie-Did your doctor mention IUI. You can have low(er) sperm count for that to be successful. Check your insurance and go for it if the Clomid doesn't work. It doesn't help to produce a good egg if the sperm can't get there in time, or is misshapen. Which numbers were low? More details, please! Its not the end of the world. :hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

So many girls on the same cycle, it's exciting :) 

I did one round of clomid and I had the hot flushes, mood swings, emotional, the works! It was awful and to top it off we got the results for his SA that came back with devastating result, 10k but 0 morph so the clomid was a total waste :( I probably had extra eggs but new the sperm would never be able to fertilize it. He took a few months of supplements and we're able to fix that problem but had to jump to IVF because of my age, speaking of which...

Had my day 8 scan and I have one dominant follicle at 18 and a cluster of about 7 between 9-11mm and my RE said the word "cancel" and I just froze...the nurse came in and explained it would be up to my hormone levels, if they were high that would mean cancel/convert (and I can't, blocked tube/sperm issues in the past) I got home pretty upset. Thank God I went to lunch with a friend and got distracted! Around noon they called me and said we are going to go ahead and continue with stims, we are just possibly going to loose that big follicle, my E2 is a good 800 today. What a relief!!!! Not all is lost :)

Welcome baby blue!


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi everyone, I have so much catching up to do. 

Welcome babyblue - I hope you get your bfp soon. 

Doxie - do you remember what your tsh was? The reason I am asking is that they usually want a lower TSH when TTC as opposed to when not TTC. My Tsh was always around the 3 mark and my GP kept saying it was normal coz the lab reference said up to 5 is normal. Only when I started seeing a endocrinologist that I found out it has be below 2.5 (ideally they want between 1-2). As long its below 2.5, it is okay.
As for Dh's SA, sometimes supplements help. Just as Terri said, if the sperm can't get to the egg, then it becomes harder and IUI would definitely help. 

Bookwrmgal - I don't know what to say but am praying that everything will be okay with your little girl. She is a fighter all right and I am sure everything will turn out fine. 

Bbliss - glad that your cycle didn't get cancelled. I hope the remaining follies grow nicely.

Terri - What are your plans for next month? 

Taurus - Not long till your 20 week scan. How exciting. 

AFM - Just waiting for my appointment. Not long to go :happydance:


----------



## Doxie

Nothing about progesterone yet....I guess we're starting clomid to see if it helps.


----------



## Doxie

Nothing regarding progesterone yet...I think he wants to start with clomid to see if it makes a better CL. He talked about all of the options...iui, ivf, and icis...where they inject the egg with a sperm. I may have my letters wrong on that one.

My numbers
Cd3
Fsh 2.2
LH 1.6
TSH 2.35
Estradiol 163
Prolactin 5.7
7dpo progesterone 4

DH numbers
Progression 29%
Concentration 1mill/mL
Total number of sperm 3.6mill
Motility 29.16%
Total motile 1.05mill
Morphology Kruger strict .5%


----------



## terripeachy

BBliss-Phew! You scared me at the word cancel too. It's surprising that your E is only 800 when you have such a large follicle, but lucky for you. That big egg can just keep it moving. i'm so relieved.

Doxie-I'll have to grab my paperwork and compare your numbers to a chart I have. I'll try to remember to take it in to work with me tomorrow. I took Clomid-No change. My cycle was still wonky and I had no ill effects.

Nikki-Hello, love! How are you?? I'm waiting for my doctor's visit on Wed., so I think this will just be a natural cycle if anything at all.


----------



## jessiecat

Book- BIG HUG coming to you from the south. Hoping that things aren't too severe and all can be fixed for your baby girl. 

Welcome MrsBabyBlue- you and i are the same age and have been trying for around the same amount of time! 

I'm reading what you gals are writing about clomid, ivf stims, sperm count, hormone levels, etc. and wondering if i should bring this up at my ob/gyn appointment this Friday? I haven't been trying for very long, but do most of us have to try for the suggested 6 months before diagnostic tests can be run? 

Part of me is dreaming that hubby and I will go in for our appt on Friday, i'll pee on a stick and the dr will come back in the room and say, "well this preconception appointment was a waste! You're already pregnant!" I can wish, right?! :wacko:


----------



## BBbliss

Jess, you can dream :) 

I dream every month, I love stories like that when I hear them, I does happen 

At you age I think you can still afford your 6 months :) if you were closer to 40 I'd say go right away but listen to your instincts... It's always good to know where you stand :)

I hope you get your bfp before you have time to find out ;)


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - I am good..just playing the ttc game :haha: Am so tired. 

My niece was born on the due date of my first loss. She will be 1 next month and my cousin is organising her birthday party. Due Dates are hard and makes me think if everything was okay with my pregnancy, I would be organising a party now.


----------



## Taurus8484

Fezzle &#8211; good luck with next cycle xx

Mrs Baby Blue &#8211; do I see a BFP on your chart???

Peachy &#8211; husbands were designed to upset us&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;constantly&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;buggers they are :haha:&#8230;&#8230;..if you feel like you need the break mentally, then take it hun xx

Kfs1 &#8211; yay for first night of stims&#8230;..which Im guessing are injections?!?!?!?

Galvan and Lanfear &#8211; :hugs: for af

Doxie &#8211; that progesterone number is low for 7dpo but I don&#8217;t know much about the other numbers sorry xx

BBliss &#8211; yay that cycle wasn&#8217;t cancelled&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:dust: for the another 7 to grow

Nikki &#8211; yes, a week today until my scan :happydance:&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..and not long now for your appointment :happydance:


----------



## Spudtastic

:hugs: to everyone. I think about you all everyday.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Nikki...I'm sorry. Yeah, I'm tired too. #sucky. hee hee.


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats Mrs!!!

Oh and Doxie-I'm sorry. I forgot to grab my paperwork. I should've done it last night when i was writing about it. i'll get back to you this afternoon (unless I have it saved on my work computer. hmmm).


----------



## BBbliss

Doxie, they like E2 level to be less then 80, I think I read somewhere that high estradiol artificially suppresses FSH, I don't know if that made you not ovulate but I believe the low progesterone suggests you didn't. For your DH you are right the numbers are low and .5%morphology is not good with 1mil concentration, under 15million is considered low. At those numbers from what I've been through myself I'd say only 1/2% of that already low number of sperm is of normal shape and able to fertilize the egg. When I started getting my results back I was researching EVERYTHING like crazy, if you have time do that too. I don't know how old you are but I'd look at your AMH and decide if IVF is a good option. 

It's such a hard road finding out all this things and trying to make decisions fast enough that you don't loose your window... I'm no expert in any of this and I could be wrong on everything I said here... Just try to learn what each different number is, that way you can know what's the best route for you


----------



## GalvanBaby

Today is CD32, still no sign of AF and a BFN. I have been researching, and it seems that I might have PCOS. I go to the gyno Thursday to check on my ovary, so I am going to talk to her to see if she will do some tests to see what is going on.


----------



## Doxie

Yea, I'm tired today. I think we're wasting everyone's time. If we could catch even one break, I may think different...but yesterday was a big kick in the gut. It's like...is there anything RIGHT with either of us.


----------



## terripeachy

Doxie-Don't think like that. You are still in the early stages. At least you're not "unexplained" because that just sucks. The "problems" that you have can be solved. And, at least you were proactive and figured it out early in the game. I am thankful (sometimes) that I'm older and I don't have to sit on the sidelines for 10 years while I was in my 20s waiting until I was an old bag to figure out what is wrong. So..count your blessings. It'll work out. :hugs: Seriously. Sometimes we have to run a marathon versus a sprint, but we're all in this together. Still running over here...left foot, right foot.


----------



## kfs1

Bbliss - Phew. I can't believe they were almost going to cancel! Glad everything worked out. When's your next appointment?

Nikki - Remind me again - when's your appointment?

Jessie - They say you should try for 6 months before seeing a specialist. You're only 35, right? I guess it couldn't hurt to ask about some of the simpler blood tests...? Hopefully none of that will matter and you'll get your BFP soon.

Lanfear - Sorry that the witch got you. :hugs:

Taurus - Yep - stims are the injections. Night 2 under my belt - wahooo. Ultrasound tomorrow to check progress. :) How are things going?

Doxie - Clomid made me a little "clangry" at times (my friend Wish coined that term). :) But other than that I was fine. I know it stinks finding out that you both have some issues BUT the good news is now you know what you're dealing with. There are plenty of options out there for you.

Babyblue - A BFP already??? Congratulations. :)

Terri - :hi: :flower:


----------



## BBbliss

Doxie :hugs: you're not wasting anybody's time, you are doing what it takes to get educated in your position and there's no waste on that. Like Terri said, all of that has a solution, put DH on some coq10 and l cartinine for morphology and some fertilaid for men, we had 0%morph at first SA and 4% a few months later, it takes 72 days for sperm to mature from a cellular level so I'd start right away and watch the magic happen :) and as for yourself, keep digging and you'll find your way :hugs:

Book, I'm thinking of you and praying for Amelia Violet

Galvan, you could very well have PCOS and that's not the worse problem to have, at least you'll have lots and lots of eggs waiting to come out :)

Babyblue, that was fast haha, congratulations :)

Kfs, I go back tomorrow, I confess I'm afraid this time :( everything was going so well with my first...I'm trying to stay positive...good luck tomorrow!!!! Come back and tell us!


----------



## Doxie

FertilAid has been ordered


----------



## GalvanBaby

I hope they can find out what it is, so I can get it under control while OH and I are apart. That way, when we do see each other again, we will have a chance. Right now, we are looking at IVF in the Spring when I come visit.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats, Babyblue!! That was quick!!!


----------



## moni77

Finally caught up with you lot. Welcome to thenewbies!

Book!! Hoping all turns out well - the good news is they have caught it early and will have a plan in place for when she is born!! I have faith that it will work out!

My plan for day care - will be day care hopefully about 3-4 months in. I will get 8 weeks paid and can prob only do 2 weeks unpaid. Then hubby will take off a couple and then hopefully MIL can come down for a couple to get us as far as possible before starting day care. Not sure where yet...still have time for that.

Well I got the Harmony test back and I am low risk for the chromosomal disorders so I will not be doing the CVS or Amnio! And....its a BOY!!


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi everyone,
Moni- congrats on the great results!!

Congrats baby blue on the fastest TTC possible!

Doxie- your numbers are workable. Don't worry- there are a lot of simple fixes B4 you get to the big ones.

Nikki- your re appt is week after next or so, right?

Terri- I'm with you- he should have asked!! I have a thing about restaurant leftovers- no touch!!

Book- I can't imagine how hard it must have been to learn of the hernia. Praying for you three. I know you and she are so strong...

With adoption with my company you get 0 maternity leave even for a newborn. They might let me take SL but not sure. MIL plans to come for a few months, which will help.

SW is now asking us more mundane questions over email. Her report won't be done for another couple weeks I'm sure. Sigh.

My work is driving me bonkers. I'm racking up accomplishments and still going nowhere fast. I'm demoralized...time to get my resume in shape.

Saw my sisters new baby last weekend- a cute little 7 week old nugget. She spit up on my shoe, haha. That's better than my sister, who, as a baby, spit up in my face when I played airplane with her. One day my own child will spit up on everything I own. Can't wait...


----------



## jessiecat

Doxie- I agree with terri. Try not to get so down on yourself. Better to know what's wrong so that steps can be taken to solve the issue. You WILL have a baby- it's just going to be a crazy adventure getting that kid. 

Babyblue- Congrats! I think that was as fast as JennyBean!

Rainyshiny- yes, definitely get working on that resume. I know a female attorney who got ONE YEAR off when she adopted her baby. That's the kind of place you want to be working for! (also a place that REALLY appreciates you)

Moni- you're growing a penis! So awesome. 

kfs- I'm actually 37.5! I think I will ask for some of the simpler blood tests, for sure. I also want hubby's swimmers to get tested. He's a lot younger than me, but you never know. 

Galvan- I had one cycle that was about 40 days and I freaked out, thinking I was going into early menopause. My aunt stopped getting AF at age 40(!) :( Let us know what the doc says. 

Hi to the rest of you wonderful ladies. Off to watch some tv and chill out.


----------



## Fezzle

Mrs Baby Blue- congrats! I'm sure the amount of BDing you do has helped you get your positive so quickly!

Doxie- :hugs: it's good you've been tested- now the Drs know what they're dealing with. I hope the FertileAid helps! My and OH's numbers on the first post of my journal (link in my signature)- we have a different problem though. His sperm is fine, but my LH is high indicating PCOS (thus the Metformin and soon, Clomid). So we have sperm but no eggs for it to fertilise! 

BBBliss- glad things are going ahead! Very relieved for you!

jessiecat- good luck with your testing. I was 37.5 when I started TTC and got my first day 3 tests done in my 2nd cycle as things were already clearly irregular but it still took until March to get a diagnosis of PCOS and until now to get Clomid, so I don't think it's too early!

Rainshiny- that's is crazy that there's no adoption leave! Here it's the same as ML so up to a year. 

Moni- congrats on your test results and your boy!

Galvan- I have PCOS too, so we can compare notes! I had a scan in Feb, where they said I didn't have polycystic ovaries, but my new FS said I do- she said they probably missed it the first time because of the combination of being older and naturally having less follicles, but then having more follicles from PCOS made it look like I have a normal amount of follicles.


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - Good luck with your doctors visit today. Hopefully he has a plan in place for you. TTC sucks. By now I should have have given birth to 2 kids let alone still trying to conceive.

Moni - Congrats on team blue and I am glad that all tests came back normal. 

Kfs - my appointment is on November 20th, so 3 weeks from tomorrow.The fertility specialist will then decide whether to try some less invasive methods or go straight to IVF. I am really hoping to get a BFP before my 36th birthday next April. 

I am currently 4/5dpo and not feeling anything!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Jessiecat - I am pretty regular but whenever my cycle is different, I start freaking out too. My mom went into menopause at 43 so it scares me. I am 35.5 years old and hoping I get a bfp real soon.


----------



## Nikki1979

Hmmm... I hope my horoscope isn't referring to my ttc journey.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-10-29-23-49-45.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Doxie

jessiecat said:


> Moni- you're growing a penis! So awesome.

I love this


----------



## Doxie

Got my big, bad clomiphene to start today. I wanted to wash it down with some glazed donuts but will settle for the SpecialK breakfast sandwich.


----------



## moni77

Doxie said:


> jessiecat said:
> 
> 
> Moni- you're growing a penis! So awesome.
> 
> I love thisClick to expand...

Me too!! I never thought of it this way! But yes, I am! :dohh:

Here is a pic from the NT scan on Monday. The little blip above him is his right hand - his left is behind his head...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0173[1].jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GalvanBaby

COngrats Moni!! Boys are super fun!!

Fezzle, what symptoms do you have?


----------



## Fezzle

I've had some cramping since last night, which is currently going on- it feels like AF cramping. Reddish-brown spotting when I wipe (like wine coloured) and have been spotting since Saturday. I had sore boobs last week, but not really since Friday.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh snap...Fezzle....could this be it???? hee hee. Now I'm getting excited!!

I had my appointment. Long story short...I'm going back on BCP and I'm going to try to fit this FET in before the end of the year. It's doable. My doctor is totally stumped as to why this hasn't worked. I seriously (I saw the evidence) had perfect embryos the first time, and the second time they weren't perfect, but they were progressing nicely. I guess they were just abnormal, and that can't be seen in a microscope. It's sad. However, I'm pushing forward, and will be sad no longer. He feels confident in me, and I feel confident in myself. FETs are way cheaper so I should be able to afford it out of pocket. These other two blasts that I have may also be abnormal, but we have to try. If I have to do an IVF again next year, so be it. I'll have prescription money back in my pocket. Onwards and upwards.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Vonn

Terri--You are so inspiring! You just have the best attitude, so positive and hopeful. (Plus you're funny. :haha:) Here's to hoping that the BCPs and FET work this time. 3rd time's a charm, right?

And Fezzle, I didn't realize that you hadn't gotten AF yet. Here's to hoping! I know you'd mentioned your boobs weren't hurting anymore, and that's always a great indicator for me that AF is right around the corner, so I counted you out. Not so...well, fingers fxd for you!

AFM, I'm at such a ho-hum point in my cycle. AF done, but a week or so out from ovulating. I am a little conflicted about whether we should even try this month as I am waiting on results from heavy metal testing my dr did. She thinks I *may* be overloaded on some yucky metal that's making everything so sluggish in my body (hormones, GI tract, etc.). If I am, she'd want me to detox for 3 months, no TTC. I don't really think it's going to come back positive, so I'm not that worried; but at the same time, it doesn't seem like it'd be to great for a little bean to grow in such an environment. Decisions, decisions. I'm hoping the results come back early and I don't have to guess... :wacko:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Terri, I love you positivity!! Can you send some this way??? I pray you don't have to do IVF again next year because our FET works!!

Well, ladies CD1, but light. My cycle lasted a long 32 days! I go to the yno tomorrow, so I hope they find out what is going on with me! This shit is getting old! I am hoping we will still be able toTTC this cycle. I was leaving on the 7th,but now we postponed it for the 12th. I should I by then unless my O day is screwed up or maybe I am not even OIng??? This is so confusing. I miss my 20-26 day cycles. :(


----------



## Taurus8484

Galvan &#8211; best of luck today with the gyno appointment

Doxie - :hugs:

Kfs1 &#8211; how did the ultrasound go??

Moni &#8211; big congratulations on Team Blue&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..I have to say that boys are awesome but I&#8217;m a bit biased as my little dude is awesome&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

Peachy &#8211; love the attitude girl xx

Nikki &#8211; an interesting star sign reading there

Fezzle &#8211; fingers crossed xx

Book - still thinking of you and hubby xx

Hi everyone else&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

afm - not much happening.........4 days until my morphology scan.......eeeekkkkk.........been practising the word "No"......when she asks "Do you want to know the sex??"..................."No"............gosh its temping though


----------



## terripeachy

Good morning Taurus!! I haven't said that in a while. C'mon..find out! hee hee. Just kidding. I always say that I'm team yellow, so I'll leave you be. A surprise will be nice.

Galvan-I'm so glad your appointment is tomorrow. I hope there is nothing serious going on, and your cycles are just naturally getting longer. Who knows.

Vonn-Thanks..all I can do is have faith and be positive. Crying in my cereal doesn't help anything and it makes my eyes puffy.

Oh yeah, a funny, on the walk back to my doctor's office, he reached out and touched my head. He said "I just have to touch your head!" I was like 'Uh...only my husband touches my head.' I hope he got razor burn. hee hee. He's a nut. My nurse said 'I think that's like walking up and just a woman's pregnant belly. I said 'I wish he was reaching out touching my pregnant belly, BUT that will have to wait for another day.' *sigh*


----------



## Taurus8484

Good Morning Peachy - This is same Doctor who made the funny comments when in between your legs?!?!? He better hurry and get you knocked up so you dont have to deal with him anymore.............lol


----------



## terripeachy

Yes, Taurus. He's the one that wanted to bribe me into giving him my playoff tickets! I agree. Maybe I should blame him for not getting me prego. He enjoys my company too much!


----------



## jessiecat

Doxie- good luck on the clomid. Let us know what your symptoms are like. If you do take it with a glazed donut please add some dunkin donuts coffee to that (my fav!) ;)

Terri- your doc sounds like a hoot. 

Fezzle- fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Moni-Im amazed at how developed the baby is at only 12 weeks!

Galvan- i had to look up teratoma. where is yours located?

Vonn- i'm curious about the heavy metal testing. Why would your doc suspect that this is a problem for you? Have you been exposed?


----------



## Doxie

Terri is a beautiful lady, inside and out!


----------



## Doxie

I don't think we will be doing iui this cycle. DH will most like be hunting when I ovulate...but with the clomiphene who knows! He has another plastic cup date on Monday. 

Got my amazon shipment today. We've got softcups, opk sticks and hcg sticks. Fertileaid is en route.

We're going to the texans/eagles game on Sunday. I get all my Texan garb on and DH gets into the eagles. I love going to the games but maybe only make one a year. I'll be getting my grub on!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Jessie, it is located on my right ovary. My gyno said that 99.99% of the time, it is benign. She also said it could be a blood cyst, we will know more tomorrow. It is nerve wracking!


----------



## terripeachy

Doxie-How fun! I'll be looking for you in the stands. :) Stadium food is so great. Enjoy. Is today your first day of Clomid?


----------



## Doxie

terripeachy said:


> Doxie-How fun! I'll be looking for you in the stands. :) Stadium food is so great. Enjoy. Is today your first day of Clomid?

Today, Thursday, is day two. And I got donuts.


----------



## Doxie

Any ladies take Fertileaid while taking clomiphene?


----------



## Fezzle

AF has finally flown in with full force today! I've counted myself out since Saturday, so I'm glad she's finally here to start the next cycle and finally start Clomid. I'll be starting it tomorrow, and I'm also getting a scan to see how it worked in CD12 (10 Nov). I was starting to worry she wasn't coming at all which would mean I didn't ovulate but that's two wonky and long but consistent cycles in a row where I've had a positive OPK and AF 15/16 days later so I'm hopeful the Metformin is also working and will boost the Clomid.


----------



## BBbliss

Doxie, way to go with all the new purchase :) I did clomid once and I believe I still took all my vitamins, I wasn't on fertilaid, like I said before only DF got on fertilaid for man AFTER the clomid :( I was going to say to look into L-cartinine for morphology too :) good luck

Terri, you're just awesome :)

Galvan, I hope for good news for you today, good luck!

Moni, congrats for the harmony test, so good to pass another stage isn't it? 

Book, you are in my thoughts and prayers 

Jessie, I hope I can soon use that joke myself LOL

Rain, the no ML is big time BS! That's shouldn't even be legal, what's the difference? 

AFM, my morning scan went well and I was thinking I'd have another day of stim at least but it looks like I could be ready to trigger tonight. It hit me so hard that I don't even remember my follicle sizes or how many. Potentially about 10 I think... Just praying now...


----------



## kfs1

That's so great Bbliss!! Keep us posted. Day 5 of stims for me today. Second ultrasound tomorrow morning.


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome news BBliss..let us know what they say when they call you this afternoon. Perfect, perfect!

Lots going on in this thread lately. I love it!


----------



## Doxie

Will get l carnitine this weekend!


----------



## GalvanBaby

It is gone!!! My gyno said it more than likely was a blood cyst that either burst or dried up. I am so happy it is gone! There were 2 follies in its place!! 
She refused bloodwork to check for PCOS. She said it is a matter of luck, and we will eventually get pregnant if we keep trying. I am finding another dr in GA thank God!


----------



## GalvanBaby

We will nto TTC this month after all. OH is not sure if he wants anymore kids. He said last night that he isn't sure anymore. He has no biological children, but my 2 are his kids. He said last night that they are almost grown, that we are close to being able to do what we want, travel, relax, whatever and not have to worry about kids. I told him that he needs to seriously think about that, and if that is what he wants then so be it. I decided to start this journey 5 years ago for him because he had no bio children, but then I wanted one just as bad. Now, after the past 3 years of fighting infertility, I am ready to throw in the towel, but would love to try IVF one time. However, if he doesn't want to, then we stop, btu he has to decide very soon because at 37, I stop. We decided that last year. So for now, we are on a break, if God wants, we will get pregnant without trying this cycle because it is our last cycle together for a few months.


----------



## Doxie

Galvan, I hope that peace and happiness fill you both up, no matter what decision and no matter how the cards fall.


----------



## BBbliss

Galvan, whatever you both decide will be the right thing... It's nice you have him helping you raise your children and he feels they are his too. I have a 17 and 18 yo and another year the young one goes to college, I also think if this doesn't happen for me we'll be fine and travel, be happy :) the one difference for me is that DF never had kids and only came into the pic a couple of years ago so he's not their dad at all...It's in Gods hands :)


And soooo, yes! I trigger tonight!!! For Saturday collection! I hope my smaller follies still have a little chance to catch up... My e2 was 2304 this morning


----------



## GalvanBaby

We moved in together when my daughter was 5 and my son was 3 and a half. SO basically he has raised them. The only thing he really missed out on was pregnancy, birth, and the the baby and toddler stage.


----------



## terripeachy

BBbliss! Yeah for trigger. Your stim cycle seems like it was really fast. Good for Saturday retrieval so you can take the weekend off. 

Galvan-yay for two follies and gone cyst. What a relief! Sorry you and DH are at a crossroads. He probably just doesn't want to see you upset anymore. It's hard and he's right about traveling and having fun. It's not as fun when you have to wake up every few hours, but you will figure out what's best for both of you. :hugs:


----------



## Rainshiny

Galvan- you have been through so much these last few months- I'm so glad that now at least you don't have to worry about the cyst or pcos!! They were big worries. Take your time and everything will work out the way it is supposed to. At least now you don't have to feel pressure for hubs' sake. 

Book- thinking about you too and hoping for the best possible outcome for you. Many hugs!!

Doxie, I took clomid one cycle and it didn't have any side effects that I noticed.

Terri, you are a badass. It's true. I hear fet's are good because your body has a chance to rest after all the stimming hormones. Putting my dice on this roll!

BBliss- wow- things are moving fast! Amazing &#128512;
Taurus, can't wait 4 your scan! And kfs's too!&#128512;

Fezzle- yay for good cycles! 

Hello everyone else!!

I think my work allows sick leave for adoption proceedings and appointments at least. They said they would 'work something out' for after that but not sure what that means. If we have a few month old child, we will really need the family bonding time. 

I bought some cheese crackers along with candy for Halloween, but the cashier and DW think I'm a party pooper! Just want the neighborhood kids to be healthy and well-fed!!


----------



## jessiecat

Doxie and Fezzle- you guys are going to be clomid buddies! Doxie- my sister swears by the softcups since she got pregnant the month she used them. I attempted to use them this cycle but they seemed so large that i was afraid to put one inside me, even after bending it in half. Fezzle- I'm going to start using the word "wonky." Absolutely love it. 

Galvan-wow! that's so awesome cyst is gone! i hope you and OH can come to a mutual agreement. Perhaps a break is all that's needed in order to make a permanent decision. 

rainy- i'm a dentist and was going to give away toothbrushes and candy, but my hubby said our yard would get toilet papered. 

BB and Kfs- so excited for you both. 

I'm headed to the ob/gyn tomorrow to have a preconception talk. Should be fun. "You've only been trying for 2 months and you're in my office already!?!?" :wacko:


----------



## Vonn

Jessie--do not feel sheepish about going in! Any dr who is annoyed by proactive women needs to be dropped. Immediately. I went in when we started...it was so long ago I can't remember what the dr told me. But I know I said I'll be back in 6 months if I'm not pregnant and back in I went 6 mo later.

Fezzle & Doxie--keep us informed of any side effects from the clomid. So curious to see what it does for you/to you.

Kfs & bliss--following your stems and retrievals and transfers so closely. GL!

Galvan--so glad to hear the cyst is gone! Yay for our body's ability to heal itself. GL with the TTC decision. Such emotional & difficult conversations.

Book--you, your DH, and darling Amelia Violet continue to be in my thoughts.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks ladies! When she pulled up my ovary on the screen, and I saw 2 follies where the cyst used to be, I about started crying from relief! I knew before she told me. LOL As for TTC, I think we are going to take these next few months and think about it. We need to seriously figure out what is best for us. we have a lot going on in the next few years, so we will have to see. This coming year, OH's visa. The following year, DD will be 14, so it will be time for her quinceanera. For those that are not familiar, a quinceanera is like the Sweet 16 birthday celebration, but a church ceremony like a 1st communion and a major party that is as massive as a wedding! I am excited to be planning this with her! She is already thinking about themes. She is stuck in between a Winter wonderland w/ penguins(her bday is in January), Alice in wonderland, Retro Hollywood, or Mardis Gras. I personally hope she picks either Retro Hollywood or Alice in Wonderland because they seem so fun, but this is her day, so I will not pressure her. She just needs to figure it out soon, so we can start buying things to get crafty with! We will have 2 years off, then she will graduate. We are also trying to fit in our Catholic church wedding somewhere. Our wedding was a disaster, so we have decided to wait until after DD's 15 to do it so it can be elegant as we want and not feel like we are taking from her day. So who knows, with all that is going on, stopping TTC might be smart, but we need to really think about it. I was wanting to give IVF a chance next year before giving up. We shall see. Don'
t think I am gone, I will be checking in on you all constantly! I know how quick a BFP can show up, so I have to check to see!!


----------



## Fezzle

BBBliss- good luck with your collection!

Galvan- glad your cyst is gone!

I've taken my first does of Clomid this morning (50mg). So far no side effects, but it's only been a couple hours! AF is much better today than yesterday- no cramps and a medium flow. I usually have just one heavy day with cramps, so I think the worst is already over.

I just found out that some friends are having a baby (an long time friend of OH's and her husband, who I met last year too). I feel really excited though, because I'm hopefully we'll end up having babies that aren't too far apart in age. Most of our other friends either don't want children ever or have older ones and are finished.


----------



## terripeachy

Jessie-Oh yeah..you're getting TP'ed..of course, dental floss is one thing I always carry with me, so I wouldn't mind getting that in my bag. hee hee. My doctor said to start temping and using OPKs and come back in 6 months. She said 'go see the fertility doctor' and see you when you're prego. I actually have my annual exam coming up next week because I didn't go back to see her because I wasn't prego. *sigh*

Rain-You're also getting TP'ed. hee hee. Cheese crackers? Gross. HA!!HA!! Just kidding. They're ok. Signed, Greedy and Will Eat Anything.

Fezzle-That's exciting. Congrats to your friend. I'll definitely be :ninja: with your chart.

Galvan-You do have a lot going on in the next few years. You could always NTNP, and see what happens. Then you don't have so much pressure on either of you. Just another option. :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

I think basically that will be what we do, Terri. I refuse to go on BC, so it will be in God's hands either way. If we decide to try IVF, it will be the last TTC effort, so then it would be NTNP.


----------



## Doxie

Clomid day 3. I've got this tumor zit on my chin that started before the clomid...however, I don't normally get zits!!! Once in a blue moon but this honker is a real treat.

I feel a little more emotionally stable right now. I'm a bit pissy because I keep gaining weight. It may be from binging on animal crackers and yesterday's donut attack.....I don't know. We try to walk one hour at night, at lease 5x a week. I haven't been riding as much so I am sure that doesn't help.

I need to get a softcup practice session in. We bd this morning and that will be it for DH until Monday am when we have to get a collection.

I believe iui is in the horizon but I know my dr was concerned with the SA results as he hadn't seen it when I met with him on Monday. He had to be sure he would have enough to work with after it was washed and spun down.

Going to try to change things up with dh's protocol and our BDing. I think there's just been too much release going on. DH was concerned with his caffeine intake, as I have quit all together.....but he only drinks 1 diet mt dew a day but drinks a lot of diet snapple tea. Saw him drinking one of my diet orange sodas so I think he's trying to limit it.

Ahhh well. TGIF! I am working 1/2 day because I have the vet coming out for 4 horses today. Will be nice to play in this nice SE Texas fall weather!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Doxie what part of Texas do you live in? I am in between McAllen and Matamoros.


----------



## kfs1

Happy Halloween U.S. peeps. :) :devil:

Galvan - Congrats on your cyst being gone. Whatever you decide, it sounds like you have a loving and supporting family. I know you'll make the right decision.

Doxie/Fezzle/Jessie - Good luck on Clomid ladies. :)

Rainshiny - Yeah, "working something out" sounds a bit vague to me. You absolutely deserve a maternity leave! I hope you're able to get something down in writing. Oh - and cheese crackers sound good to me! :)

Jessie - Haha. I'm sure your doctor will say exactly that, too. I was trying for a year and then got pregnant but miscarried at 6 weeks. So, a year of trying over 35 and all I had to show for it was 1 unsuccessful pregnancy. And my OB STILL said "Oh, I wouldn't worry since you already got pregnant. Come back in 6 months." At that point, I moved on to my RE. :) But either way, I hope your BFP comes naturally and very soon! :)

Hi Vonn, Terri, and everyone else!

Appointment went well this morning. Starting Ganirelix tonight (which suppresses ovulation, for those of you who don't know) and continuing along with the other meds. May or may not have to go back in tomorrow, depending on how my bloods come back. If not, next appointment is on Monday.

DHs birthday is tomorrow but our friend is having a Halloween party so we will celebrate there. :)


----------



## Doxie

I am just north of Houston


----------



## Doxie

I think I spent about $60 on Halloween candies! Kids cash in at out place. I did, however, get mini pretzel and popcorn ball bags to hand out. I am not a candy person so we try not to have leftovers. I bring them to the office if I do.


----------



## GalvanBaby

You are far, Doxie! Houston is a milestone when I drive to GA. I am halfway through my first day of driving when I get to Houston. LOL And just 6 hours away from seeing OH when I am coming to Mexico. <3 

We are having a Halloween party for a bunch of teens and preteens! God help me!! LOL Some are wearing costumes, and some are not. DS bought the zipper face make-up and is wearing some old ripped jeans and tshirt. DD bought fairy make-up, btu could never find the wings that she liked, so not sure what she is planning. She hasn't said. OH's aunt has her DD's old costume that she said DD could borrow. However, DD can never decide on anything, so she will more than likely be rushing at the last minute. LOL I will post pics of the kids when we are finished. DS's is going to be interesting. I have no idea how to even begin doing his face!


----------



## moni77

Galvan - glad the cyst resolved!! FXed for whatever you decide. 

Yay for the trigger Bliss! I'll be looking for your count this weekend.

I finally got some maternity pants - feels so much more comfortable at the end of the day. You can definitely see a bump now as well, since I am not pushing it into my reg clothes.


----------



## Lanfear333

Just caught up on so much ladies that I can't remember what to comment on.

Happy Halloween to the US folks and hope everyone has a great weekend! I'm rarely on the internet over the weekend so see you Monday!


----------



## Fezzle

We celebrate Halloween in the UK too! I've had a good number of trick or treaters tonight- probably about 40. That's way more than usual. I think last year we had about 12. I was going to go out tonight, but not in the mood with AF raging. Also, OH has been out the past two nights and is going to see his parents tomorrow for the weekend, so I wanted to see him. Not that we're doing anything together- I'm on the laptop and he's playing a video game!


----------



## GalvanBaby

So tonight was fun! My son's Zipper Zombie costume was great! It came out perfect!! DD put make up on, but no costume because she couldn't find the right wings.

Happy Halloween, ladies!!!
 



Attached Files:







1526495_1506805819574095_4941521795546725874_n.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 4









10629341_1506805686240775_8429011744503712575_o.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nikki1979

Galvan - glad that the cyst has disappeared!! I hope things work out for in the TTC journey and I agree TTC can be really stressful. I want to give up some days but because of my DS I keep going. He wants a sibling real bad. Your kids are so gorgeous. 

Teri - FET might be exactly what you need. The clinic I have chosen to go with has a few graphs on their website and apparently fets have a higher pregnancy rate than fresh cycles. Good Luck!! 

Ok here is a MIL vent. We hadn't told MIL that we were ttc a second baby and today out of the blues she asked us if we wanted another baby. My hubby didn't want to lie and said that we have been trying and its not happening and that we have had 2 losses. Hubby said its really getting us down and she goes on to say, "Surprise, your brothers wife is pregnant and is 13 weeks along" She went on and on about how excited she is and that she might finally get the granddaughter she always wanted. We just said our congratulations, made some small talk and ended the call. 

I am happy for her but the way it was announced especially when we telling her about our troubles was totally inconsiderate. MILs are just crazy.


----------



## Fezzle

Ugh, Nikki- what poor timing and awareness from your MIL!


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-Thanks for sharing the pics of your "little" ones. I hope the party was fab!

Nikki-Go figure...she asked you as a lead in. She probably didn't even hear what you said because she was too eager to share the news. Sorry you're feeling upset about her lack of tact. 

My sister dressed up as a pregnant nun this year. She is having her 4th kid, and this is the second time she's worn this costume. :wacko: so I totally hear ya on hurt feelings. 

My other gf, who now has two beautiful girls told me that she did 9 IUIs. What the....NINE?! I don't even know how many IVF rounds she did, and I knew she did several IUIs, but I had no idea she did 9. I guess when she talked about it, I was in my head in the clouds single stage, and pretended to listen, but didn't really understand what was going on. She gave me some relaxation pre and post pregnancy yoga videos, so I'll try one out this afternoon and see how I like it. I'm about as flexible as a dry lasagna noodle. hee hee.


----------



## jessiecat

Cute kids, Galvan!

Doxie and Galvan-i'm in Austin

We had an insane number of kids trick or treating in our neighborhood. So much fun. It just made me want to have a little one even more. 

Nikki- MIL was probably just so excited she didn't realize how hurtful her comment was. Sometimes it's good just to get that stuff out in the open (tell her that you guys were upset about it), esp since you're going to be in each other's lives forever. It should be your partner who has the talk with her tho, since it's his mom. My parents taught me to never, ever bad mouth my inlaws (brother in law, sister in laws, parents in law) to my spouse. I vent to my own family :winkwink:

Went to my ob/gyn appointment yesterday. My doc isn't too worried yet since we're only on month 2 but she made some recommendations. 
Hubby is going to get a semen analysis and I'm going to get my FSH, estradiol and progesterone levels checked. I can also set up a HSG. She was really helpful and gave me a diagnosis of "infertility" so that my insurance will cover it. 

Peachy- yoga is great! the first time i took a class i got yelled at by the instructor for 'breathing incorrectly' and i refused to try again for YEARS. I finally decided to try again, found a great instructor and fell in love with it.


----------



## Doxie

Jessie, DH and I went to Austin for our 8th anniversary a couple weeks ago. We did iFly and we stayed near 6th st. We went to see Esther's Follies and then hit a dualing piano bar. At midnight, we decided it was time to walk back to the hotel!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Girls I got 8 eggs today, now just waiting for tomorrow's report...

Praying


----------



## Spudtastic

Nikki - mils are strange. I bet too that she didn't listen to a word your husband said. She just wanted to tell you the news. I remember when dh and I got engaged and we had some friends over to tell them the news. My mil was there too and she just couldn't help herself and told our friends for us before we got the chance. 

Big hugs to you both.


----------



## Spudtastic

The lady who waxes my eyebrows etc has three boys. We were talking about mils and the stuff they do. She was really interested as she didn't want to be a bad mil and wished there was a book about what not to do lol. I think bad mil stories would make a good book. Here's one from a few years ago which upset me at the time but makes me laugh now...

The setting. ...at the dinner table with dh, his parents and about four of our friends.
Alcohol consumption.... mil has had quite a bit.
Conversation flowing.
Suddenly out of nowhere and out of the mouth of my mil comes this little gem..
'And before he went overseas when he was 20 Hamish (my husband who I met when he was 29) made me buy him one thousand condoms to take with him'. 

Omg priceless.


----------



## Nikki1979

Thanks for the support girls. I guess if I wasn't battling secondary infertility, it wouldn't have hurt so much. I just wished we hadn't shared our struggles with her as she wasn't really concerned about it. 

DH had a talk with me and said don't get upset and he said over the years, you must have figured out that most of the time, my mom doesn't think before speaking. I had felt that but I guess now that I am older, my tolerance level has gone down. 

Happy for my SIL and DS as he is going to have a new cousin to play with. Hoping MIL gets her grand daughter so she can get on with her life :haha:


----------



## Nikki1979

Spud - that is a funny story and definitely not proper dining conversation. I am going to be a MIL one day too and hoping that my bad experiences teach me to be a better person - like what not to do or say.


----------



## Nikki1979

Jessiecat - Good luck with your testing. I am sure all with be great and you will get a BFP pretty soon.


----------



## terripeachy

BBliss-Fantastic!! I can't wait to hear the report. How are you feeling?

Spud-funny story. My MIL is nuts for nuts..luckily she lives a few hours away and DH doesn't visit her often. Fine by me.

Nikki-As we "age" our tolerance for everything goes down, so don't feel bad. Next time she asks you about kids, you'll know that another announcement is coming up OR, you know just to say something random and keep it moving. "I like popsicles" is good. hee hee. <3

Today's funny. I think my hubs doesn't realize we fell back an hour last night for daylight saving's time. He's up and moving at 7:30a, when usually he sleeps in until an hour before the start of church (8:30). HA!!HA!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Yeah my tolerance has gone down too. I also think that as I have aged I have more self respect/esteem (as in I don't have to put up with crappy comments). Do nikki I wouldn't feel bad either. It's a shame your mil wasn't more supportive.

Terri - I wouldn't mind living two hours away from my in laws too but next year I'm going to be living nect door to them. Omg. My mil is kind hearted but drives me bananas. 

For you ladies creating eggies and follies I have my fingers crossed for you. 
For ttc ladies I have my fingers crossed for you too


----------



## Nikki1979

BBliss - I hope all your eggs are fertilized and turn into good embryos. Fingers crossed for you. 

Terri/Spud - thanks. Next time she asks, I will said "Yeah, we have a new addition, a little puppy" :haha:


----------



## Doxie

Dh's sample has been dropped off for processing. While we won't know quite yet, I hope the Fertileaid and l carnitine start to help out.

50mg of clomiphene did not rear any ugly side effect. Check out my chart though, and see how stable my preO temps have been! Let's see what happens next....I call my dr when OPK goes +


----------



## kfs1

Bbliss - Congrats on the 8 follies! Can't wait to hear your report.

Nikki - I agree with everyone else. It sounds to me like your MIL wasn't really listening to you and really just wanted to share the news. Either way, it STINKS. It feels terrible when you open up to someone like that and they just sort of ignore it.

Terri - How'd the yoga video go?

Jessie - I'm sure you're fine (since you're only 2 months in) but way to be proactive!! :)

Doxie - Hope you get good results from your DH's sample.

Hi everyone else!

This morning's report: 11 follies on my left and 3 on my right. Trigger will either be tomorrow night or Wednesday night for egg retrieval either Thursday or Friday. :)


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I ran yesterday and will do the yoga video today. Hopefully it will ease the soreness in my legs. I'm also happy I ran because now I'm a hungry beast, and I like when I eat because I'm hungry vs. eating because it's lunchtime. hee hee.

Doxie-How was the game? Sorry to hear about Nick Foles (he was on my bench this week in fantasy and still did better than Rivers, whom I started. UGH!!). You should probably O in about a week after your last clomid pill, so be prepared.


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi everyone - 

I'm slowly crawling out of my 1st trimester misery, but so much to catch up on here! The nausea has decreased and is almost gone, but the exhaustion is still hanging around. I'm still getting the nasty headaches about 2x a week, but I guess they're tolerable. 
We had out NT scan and genetic testing on Friday before last week, so today and tomorrow I'm on pins and needles every time the phone rings. We're finding out the gender, and I'm so conflicted!!! On one hand, I think another boy would be easier, not to mention cheaper since we already have everything from DS. And I think he would love a brother and they would hopefully be close. But I've always wanted a girl, and since this is our last second and last child, I'm secretly praying for a girl.... but either way, just a healthy baby is really all I want. So nervous!!!! Will let you know what I hear back and will try to catch up with everyone here.


----------



## KBrain3377

Doxie - I saw you mentioned riding and I see that you're from Texas - do you ride bikes or horses? I'm a horse girl myself, so I thought I'd ask. And the only time I've ever been to Texas was to do a week long riding clinic with a well known trainer - I loved it so much I swore someday I'd move to the state. In Chicago I have to commute an hour each way to my stable, it sucks. :(


----------



## Lanfear333

Terri, I love running for that reason, too. I know that when my stomach growls it's actually ok to feed it. I am hoping to hit the pavement tonight.

So many good posts about triggers, and follies and some not so good one's, too. MILs can be super clueless sometimes. I think a book called "Sh*t my MIL said" would be fantastic. Or even a blog, maybe.


----------



## Doxie

Kfs1, best of luck!!!!

Terri, my DH is the Eagles fan..,I'm a Texan fan :). We didn't even know Foles was out until the announcer said Sanchez had a completion. You sometimes miss a lot being at the game! You'd think otherwise, right? I'll be ready to O! And hopefully I really do this time and don't see AF so soon. When I call about positive OPK, I will find out about iui. Also, aside from our blood work, I don't know what all these other tests are costing. I'm afraid to find out, however I think since it's still all diagnostic, it's being covered by insurance.

Kbrain, ridin ponies! I've owned, bred, shown arabians for over 20 years. I'm down to 2....my mare and her gelding son. It takes me 30mins to get to the farm I board them at. When I lived in ny, 18 years ago, my mare was on our farm. I like to board though, because we can go out of town whenever and just have to worry about a dog babysitter.


----------



## Doxie

Oh, and I'm low on tampons so that means if AF comes again, I have to buy more. Last time I got super upset having to do that. Anyone else go through that too?


----------



## KBrain3377

Doxie - Arabians are spunky! I had an Arabian/Morgan mare that was a handful, to say the least. Never been thrown before her, and never since :wacko: But we figured out a way to communicate and she taught me the most of all the horses I'd ever ridden. I only ride/train other people's horses now and barely make it down to the stable at all since having my DS. I hope once he's old enough to start riding he'll become interested in it so I have an excuse to hang around the barn again. It's my one happy place, I miss it so much.


----------



## BBbliss

Hi girls, thank you. I was too upset to post yesterday. I only had one egg fertilized but this morning I had a late bloomer. I hope they are still there tomorrow and if so we are going to do a 3dt so fingers crossed. 


Sorry I haven't participated these past couple of days. It's been a hard couple of days as you al know how it is. 

Love love horses, you girls are lucky :)

I have 2 MILs, LOl and I love them both thank God! I'm lucky, you don't get to pick them ;)


----------



## BBbliss

Kfs, nice! Looking good! I'm keeping you in my prayers for a successful ER and fertilization :)


----------



## terripeachy

BBliss-One or two fertilized doesn't mean it's the end of the world. Remain positive!! So tomorrow is your transfer?! Woohoo!! This process really did fly by (at least from an outsider's perspective!).

Lanfear-Have a great run.

Doxie-I miss a lot when I go to the game because I can't see as well and there are too many other distractions. Congrats to your team! Also, I would call the insurance to find out what is and is not covered. Better to know early than to get your hopes up for something only to find out that you're going to have to pay out of pocket.


----------



## KBrain3377

BBliss - I'm sorry you're disappointed - but you have 2 perfectly good chances for good outcome still, right? As some ladies on here can tell u, one is all you need! FX for you, and sending good vibes your way. True story that may help: one of my friends recently got to her transfer day with only embryo that survived - and it was either grade b or c (not not that great). Well today she is 12 weeks pregnant!!! You're not out, by any means, so have faith!


----------



## KBrain3377

I'm so happy!!!! We got the news today, the Verify test results came back normal - so no further testing is necessary (yah! no cvs or amnio!) and also found out that it's a GIRL!!!!! I was secretly hoping against hope that it was a girl since we already have an amazing boy and i always wanted a girl! Now one of each is absolutely perfect and I can't be any happier! That explains why this pregnancy is so much harder on me - aren't girl pregnancies supposed to be worst than boy ones? With my son I had zero symptoms till i started showing. 
As a side note, I'm kind of annoyed at my doc - when I went in week before last, she made a big deal about asking me how I wanted her to tell me the gender - did I want her to mail me a letter with some pink or blue confetti inside, or did i want her to call me when my hubs is home, etc. Well she never even called! I called in today to see why the results were taking so long and had to get the news from a receptionist. Oh well, its a healthy girl, its all that matters. :happydance:


----------



## Taurus8484

Morning ladiesso much to catch up on!!!

Galvan  great news that the cyst has gone.:hugs: with whatever you decide to do about TTC again

Doxie and Fezzle  good luck with clomid.hope the side effects arent too bad for you xx

Kfs1  sounds like things are going great..best of luck with retrieval xx 

Moni  welcome to 2nd Tri..

Nikki  MILs always say the wrong thing at same time..

Jessiecat  good to see that she has ordered some tests already, no harm in doing the simple tests to start with

KBrain  welcome back..glad to hear the nausea is going away slowly, its horrible isnt it..congrats on the girl :happydance:

BBliss  you only need 1Moni only had 1 egg also so positive thinking.

Peachy - you know I still love ya....

Book - still thinking of you xx

Hi everyone else....

afm - have my 20 week scan in 7 hours time..........nervous as hell, can feel bubba moving every day now but that doesnt make me feel settled still. Still trying to work out whether we will find out gender..........not sure, but I just want her to say I have a beautiful healthy baby with everything were it should be and everything measuring were it should......


----------



## Spudtastic

Kbrain - congratulations on the girl. I'm glad thr nausea is going. I'll be interested to see what thr gender of this little one is. I was sooooo sick with dd. With this one I am nauseous all the time and feel like vomiting but haven't vomited. 

Taurus - fingers crossed for the scan.

Galvan - congrats on the cyst leaving  

Bbliss - fingers crossed for your transfer.

Afm - my dad's hip op went well and he's home recovering


----------



## jessiecat

Doxie: I feel ya on the tampons. I can't wait until mine are collecting dust. AF is due for me on Friday and I will have a quiet cry if she comes. 

KBrain: YAY! How wonderful to soon have one of each. 

BBliss: We're all rootin' for those two little clusters of hope. 

kfs: YAY! That's lots of follies. 

Lanfear: Hubby is from Michigan and we ate at the most amazing seafood restaurant last time we were there. Common Grill in Chelsea. Check it out if you're ever near the town.

Spud: Glad your dad's surgery went well!

Taurus: Let us know how the scan goes!

Happy Monday to the rest of you lovelies!

I slipped..on a pee stick. Yea, I went ahead and tested earlier.. and it came back negative. I seriously promised myself I would never test until AF was late. ARGH. Of course I'm not telling my husband since he already thinks I obsess way too much. 

Going to soothe myself with something on the tv (and definitely NOT "19 kids and counting". I love that show but I don't want to hear about a 22 year old getting pregnant the first time she has unprotected sex).


----------



## Nikki1979

Kbrain - congrats on team pink!! :happydance:

Taurus - good luck with your scan today!
BBliss - all it takes is one. Wishing you lots of luck for your transfer.


----------



## BBbliss

You girls are so sweet, you sure made me feel better today. Thank you!

Kbrain, I love the stories of success like that, I need them now. Congratulations one the everything good and a girl!!!! 

Taurus I hope your scan went well today, let us know

Jessie, your a not alone, I hide sticks too, all the time! LOL

Terri, yes tomorrow if all is still well with my little guys and you're right! It did fly by fast! So I even prefer doing this transfer tomorrow and getting all that over with and just be home waiting on my 2wks


----------



## Taurus8484

Quick update. Scan went well. Everything looked good. Resisted temptation. Stayed team yellow.


----------



## Fezzle

Taurus- Glad all is good! And good will power not knowing!

BBBliss- good luck with the transfer!

Doxie- I just loaded up on tampons, so I'm hoping I don't have to do that again for a long time.

KBrain- congrats on the girl and glad there's no need for more testing!

Last day of Clomid for me today, so now I just have to hope it does what it's supposed to! I didn't really notice any side effects. Saturday I felt a bit hot and bloated/slightly sick, but I think that was from making soup and having had too much leftover Halloween candy!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hi everyone :) I am still hovering around, I still really don't have much to say.. less than 2 weeks until I see my husband though :dance: 

This thread moves so fast, so hard to keep up, especially being new and trying to remember where everyone is and what they are up to etc.. I do read every post but when I get to the end I can't remember what episode I am up to :lol:

I am stocking up on more Fertilaid for DH and as I am stopping in Texas on my way over for a day, I will venture into the sweet sweet cheapness that is Walmart and stock up on some more HPTs.

I did get my professional wedding photos back though.. finally! Only took 3.5 months.. and although most of the photos are gorgeous, I look like a giant whale in a lot of them. I thought I paid them good money for Photoshop!! Makes me really get a kick in the pants to lose some weight. :nope:


----------



## kfs1

bbliss - I agree with Terri. You have TWO chances for success! Don't lose hope. Can't wait to hear today's report!

kbrain - Congratulations!! That's so amazing. That is so bizarre that your doc didn't call you. What the heck??

Spud - Glad to hear that your dad's surgery went well.

Jessie - Don't stress. We've all tested early. Just step away from the pee sticks now. :)

Taurus - Congrats on the scan. So, do you have any feelings as to whether it's a boy or a girl?

Fezzle - Yay for the last day of Clomid. I hope it does the trick. I totally feel the same way about side effects. They can be caused by so many things, right? :)

Caribbean - Glad to hear from you. Happy that you got your wedding photos in. Share a few, please. :) I hated my wedding photographer. He was pushy and rude and didn't take that many nice pictures.

Next appointment for me this morning. I will update later.


----------



## terripeachy

BBliss-It is much more exciting being in the 2ww than waiting for all the fertilization reports and such. Hope the transfer goes smoothly. 

kfs1-I hope you trigger tonight, so you can have a long relaxing weekend after retrieval.

I can't keep up anymore. Just hope everyone is doing well.

I made pasta yesterday and ate one small bite. Then I went to do my yoga video and I started feeling sick. I think all that core stuff was messing with the bite of food that I ate. It was supposed to be a yoga for fertility video, but it was the same yoga I've done before. I'm not limber at all. I can't even sit indian style and be comfortable. My knees are WAY up in the air. But I did it, and now I can go running today. hee hee. I don't know why I bother with yoga. I can't clear my brain and do the visualizations and such. My mind just won't clear out unless I'm sleeping. Oh well. I'll keep at it. It did make my muscles feel good after running on Sunday, so that was one positive.


----------



## Lanfear333

Taurus - so much willpower! 

Fezzle - hoping the Clomid works for you Fx "kind of" cycle buddy!

Caribbean - I had such a fiasco with my wedding photographer. The first one backed out and I ended up having my nieces 19-year-old friend take them. She did great, though.

KFS- keep us updated!

Terri-I have only found one yoga dvd that I like, and it's simply because the guys voice is soothing that I can relax. I got my run in last night though. Circuit training tonight. My BMI was just over 25 at my appt yesterday, so I need to do something about that.

CD9 here. Going to start my OPKs tomorrow. Now starts the BDing for actual purpose rather than just fun.

Does anyone here take supplements besides a prenatal? Just wondering what everyone else takes and for what purpose.


----------



## moni77

kBrain - yay on the girl!!!

BBliss - I only had 1 late bloomer myself - was already planning my next cycle when I got the BFP. Doctor had only given us a 20% chance - so we defied the odds over here - and you can too!!

Taurus - glad all is looking well!!

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Caribbean - I had problems with my wedding photographer too. She double booked me and I found out two weeks before the wedding. 

Tauras - glad the scan went well. Well done for resisting tempation. I already plan on finding out the gender as I have boxes of pink clothes I need to sort through and move on if it's a boy. 

I'm hoping dd will learn to sleep by the time newbie arrives. Whilst I'm very happy being pregnant I'm not enjoying spending half the night trying to get dd to sleep whilst being sick. I've told dh that for my birthday I'd like a night's sleep which means him looking after dd for a night. I can't wait. Bday is 5 weeks away


----------



## BBbliss

Moni, thank you for sharing that with me :hugs: I need it...

Terri, I'm the opposite, I love yoga and wish I could get into running, that's what I really need!

Fezzle, good luck with your first clomid cycle! Lets hope it's the only one ;)

Doxie, I gave up on tampons the first time a used one of the soft cups I had, never bought a tampon again :)

Taurus, I don't know how you do it, hehe, the first think I wanted to know was the sex, but that was so long ago when I didn't worry about anything else... To be young...

Well ladies, I got my call and I still have my two embryos going strong and I'm now getting ready to go get them put back inside me where they belong, I feel they'll be much better with me then in the lab and besides, like Terri said, I hate waiting for those fertility reports, so wish me luck ;) 

I love having you all by my side :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

It'll be great BBliss. I'm so excited for you. :)

Lanfear-I only take a prenatal, and after a year and a bit, my fingernails are the longest and strongest they've ever been. I may just keep taking them because of what they do for my nails. :shrug: I've even had several manicures and the polish stays on. hee hee.

Kbrain=Great news about your little girl. Awesome!


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks Ladies&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.took every bit of self control to not find out what bubba is though&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.plus hubby didn&#8217;t really want to know, if he did then I would have given in.

Fezzle &#8211; glad to hear you didn&#8217;t have many side affects&#8230;&#8230;so when are you due to ovulate

Caribbean &#8211; im sure you look beautiful&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..when do you leave, cant be long now??

Kfs1 &#8211; how did appointment go??

BBliss &#8211; best of luck with putting those eggs back where they belong


----------



## Taurus8484

Bubba was doing some serious finger pointing though.............
 



Attached Files:







bubba_1.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## moni77

wow check out those fingers!!!

Bbliss - you are almost PUPO!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Taurus - How cute!! Glad everything is okay with the baby. 

BBliss - Hope your embies grow beautifully and good luck with the transfer. 

KFS1 - Good luck at your scan and hopefully you get positive news. 

Caribbean - How exciting!! I love wedding pics and good news on being with hubby soon. 

Lanfear - I take a zinc, selenium, vitamin e, vitamin d, omega 3s, coq10 with my prenatal vitamins. I am going to add vitamin b complex from next cycle. I am not sure why I take half of them though..I have been ttc for a long time and whenever I read about a supplement that helps, I take it.


----------



## BBbliss

Taurus love the pic, I look at it and its as if he's (she) is pointing up to God, but that's just me haha

Everything went fine and I have two beautiful embryos :) babies are home now and I feel more optimist :) 

Lan, I take vit D, E, a PNV, coq10 for egg quality, omega3, DHEA( I stopped after ER) baby aspirin and extra Folic acid.


----------



## kfs1

Great to hear Bbliss!

Taurus - great pic! 

I'm triggering tonight - egg retrieval Thursday.


----------



## BBbliss

Im exited for you kFS!!! It's going to go by so quick now, are you doing a 3 or 5 day transfer? Do you know?


----------



## Spudtastic

Bbliss - go those little embryos. I hope they dig deep and get stuck in.

Lan - I take folic acid, iodine and cod liver oil. I was taking a prenatal but my midwife said the folic acid was too low in it. When I was pregnant in July (with my angel) I took a different type of prenatal and a pro/prebiotic (I can't remember which) and I came up in a huge rash so I went back to simple.

I'm a bit hormonal so my excuse for this post - I believe that a baby's soul gets a number of tries if they are unlucky enough for the pregnancy to end in miscarriage. I like to think my miscarriages make it to this earth  

Taurus - I love the scan pic. Beautiful.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Just checking in to say hi. Been a busy past week or so meeting with the surgeon, ending my old job, and not having heat or hot water for 8 days. Been a bit overwhelmed with everything going on. I have a scan on Friday to hopefully get a better look at her heart.

Taurus- great scan photo! 

Kbrain- congrats on having a girl!

Lan- I took D, B Complex, prenatal, some Chinese herbs, Maca, and bee pollen when I was TTC

Hi everyone else- I am having issues getting this page to load so sorry for missing out on anyone else's updates. you gals are chatty,


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Here are a couple of shots.. these aren't the fat ones so they aren't what I am talking about lol.. these are just a few of my favourites.


*edited pics out now that most people have seen them!*


----------



## GalvanBaby

YOU look gorgeous!! I love, love your dress, Caribbean!

Bbliss, Fx for a BFP!! 

Book, keep us updated on how lil miss! Praying!

Taurus, long fingers!!

Kfs, good luck tomorrow!!

AFM, my AF was its normal 4.5 days this time! I dare to believe that my cycles will be normal now! We will start BDing on CD11. I refuse to BD before then because we will skip the fertile days completely. LOL


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

GalvanBaby said:


> YOU look gorgeous!! I love, love your dress, Caribbean!

Thanks :laugh2: I made it!


----------



## jessiecat

Caribbean: GORGEOUS. Seriously. And that dress...wow!

Taurus: I see a politician in your future with that pointed finger. 

Book: So good to see you on here even if only for a minute! 

Lan: I just take the prenatals. I eat fairly well so i figure im getting most of what i need from my food. At least i hope so ...

Spud: I love your thoughts on a baby trying to make it to earth

Taurus: When i get pregnant Im not going to find out the sex either!

Terri-you're making me want to get back into yoga

Fezzle: I, too, hope this is your only month on clomid. 

BB: Sooo excited for you even tho i know the wait is gonna be so tough.

Kfs: you're next after BB!

HI to the rest of you!! :flower:

I had a 14 hour day and now i'm home and trying to relax while watching The Godfather (not really a relaxing movie). I did get my votes in! Woo hoo! I physically feel gross (bloated, crampy and lower back pain) so i hope i either get AF and start to feel better or get a BFP so i don't care how I feel.


----------



## Fezzle

Book- good to see you, and hoping the best for your next scan!

Lan- thanks, almost cycle buddy. I took a bunch of supplements over the first year at various times (maca, vitex, coq-10, royal jelly, omega 3s, dong quai, inositol), but the only thing I've taken consistently is Pregnacare Conception, which has a lot of different things in it in addition to folic acid. OH has been on the Wellman Conception too since right before we started TTC. Once I started having periods again on the Metformin, I've been sticking with prescribed medicine (now Clomid too) rather than any other supplements.

Taurus- great hand!

Caribbean- lovely pics!

I'm done with the Clomid now, so just waiting to ovulate. According to a Clomid ovulation calculator, it should be from Sunday to the following Friday, so we're going to clean the pipes today and start BDing at least EOD starting this Friday! 

I started OPKs today since I do the Clear Blue dual hormones which is supposed to give you a 4 day warning. I've found the peak to be accurate, but the flashing smileys start too early- that might be because my body seems to do a warm up surge that doesn't quite make it, but I'm hoping the Clomid will fix that now.


----------



## kfs1

Bbliss - My transfer will be between days 2-5. How are you feeling today?

Bookworm - Glad to hear from you. Yikes - why didn't you have heat/hot water for 8 days? I hope you get some more answers at your scan on Friday.

Caribbean - GORGEOUS! And talented. Can't believe you made that dress! I can barely sew a button on.

Galvan - Woohoo for a normal cycle. FX this month.


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-So good to hear from you. Sorry about no heat/hot water. At least now it's fixed before it really gets cold around here. You're still in my prayers for Friday's appointment.

Caribbean-I also love your dress, and you look absolutely gorgeous. Shut up about fat/not fat pictures. You and your dress are so pretty, and I'm amazed that you can sew like that. When I think about sewing my first thought is about Pretty in Pink when Molly Ringwald made her dress. I did make a quilt once in my life, but it was a dark time, and even though I would love to sew another one, I just don't know if I will ever have the chance.

Galvan-Yeah for things being back to normal. So thrilled for you.

Bbliss-Take it easy, but not too easy. You can do some light yoga. hee hee.

Jessie-Today is yoga day for me and I'm dreading it. I ran hills yesterday and feel good. I guess for some running is the worst, and I see how people don't want to do it. That is my yoga. I don't want to sit still and be quiet! hee hee.

Fezzle-Yeah, you usually O a week after Clomid, so it's almost time to get busy.

My coworker brought in bagels/doughnuts today. Yay! I'm starving.


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi all,
Been off line for a while as been moving house (even though we're living in chaos it feels fantastic to be in our new house. This is the first house we've owned together so it feels even better. Our cats are pretty annoyed about all the disruption though. They accepted the temporary move to my dads quite well but this second move has been a step too far in their eyes. Keep telling them it's for the best and they'll love the garden!! (oops crazy cat lady!) 

Think I've missed loads in past couple of weeks!

Book-I've read your journal. So sorry to hear of the struggles you are facing. Glad to hear you like/have faith in the staff at the facility you are using. Hope all goes ok on Friday. I'm sure you, DH and Amelia have the strength to get through this.

Kfs-wow stims over already. Good luck with EC. 

Doxie-good luck with all your baby making supplies!

Moni-congrats on the bay boy!

Terri-great news your able to get FET done this year. This will be the one. And also mmmm bagels!

Carribean-awesome dress making skills. 

Taurus-that scan pick is perfect. Made me think of Saturday night fever lol.

AFM not much going on. trying to get DH to bd this week. Zero success so far. Not missed ov yet so still chance. Got another counselling session on Monday re IVF. Find them pretty draining but feel better for it.

Expect I've missed load but will try to keep up!


----------



## Doxie

Omg, that is awesome....this was supposed to be in response to the baby finger pointing!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Spud - I know exactly what you mean about holding onto clothes. Jeff is 9 and I just want to know if I still need them!

Fezzle - LOL clean the pipes. We did that this weekend, but I didn't tell him that's what was up.

Comfy - Cats hate being moved. I am also a crazy cat lady. I have 5! But DH loves them, too.

Terri - mmmmmmmmmmmm bagels. All I have is a fiber bar, but I need it with all these supplements.

We're all taking a lot of similar supplements. The CoQ10 is so expensive that just DH takes it since it supposedly helps with count and quality. I had no idea that TTC would cost me so much between all the OPKs and vitamins.


----------



## moni77

Comfy - I last moved 4 years ago and one of my cats still won't come up to the second floor of our apartment. She freaks out if we try to bring her up there!

I only took target brand prenatal and a vitamin D supplement. 

Carribean - great pics and great dress!!

Bbliss - you are PUPO!!! 

Hi to all!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Caribbean  lovely photos, you look beautiful :flower:

Jessie  have you POAS yet???
 
Book  good to see youthoughts with you for Friday, let us know how it went.

Fezzle  YAY..get your BDing ready

Kfs1  how exciting for you.best of luck for today

Peachy  :flower:

Hi Comfy and welcome back

Thanks Doxie :flower:

Nikki  not long now until your appointment:thumbup:

BBliss  will be stalking for symptonms


----------



## Spudtastic

Caribbean - you look amazing and your dress is beautiful. 

I'm really sick (still not as bad as last time). Constant nausea and tiredness. We're moving house today. Ugg.


----------



## Taurus8484

Ohh spud.......yuck........how far along are you now??


----------



## Nikki1979

Caribbean -Beautiful pictures. Everything looks so perfect - your dress, the location and you look really beautiful!!

Kfs - good luck with the retrieval. I hope you get lots of mature eggs. 

BBliss - fingers crossed that the little embies are snuggling in good and tight. 

Taurus - I didn't find out with ds and if I am lucky enough to get pregnant again, I wont find out again.

Spud - hope the sickness eases up soon. 

Terri - How are you? 

Book - good to hear from you. Hoping you get better news at your next scan. 

Hi to everyone else :wave: This thread is moving so fast that I find it hard to keep up with everyone. 

AFM - the stupid witch got me today. 2 more weeks till my appointment :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Nikki-so sorry about the witch, but two weeks will be here and gone in no time. Yeah for next steps!! 

Nothing going on here. Just exercising and on BCPs until I hear from the nurse that I am approved for fet. Decided to get my butt moving so I can eat holiday foods without guilt. My IVF/IUI pooch was really starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## BBbliss

Kfs, I'm thinking of you and sending you good positive thoughts :)

Caribbean, you made that dress???? How impressive! It must be so hard to away from your tall dark and handsome prince...

Afm, I've had cramps all day long non stop, also constipated and a headache that started this afternoon. It's only first day after transfer and I had a really long day at work (I freelance so a one day gig) and I just kept wishing I was in bed today. I've seen the new studies that say bed rest is not necessary, but today I would have stayed in bed for sure...


----------



## terripeachy

BBbliss-Thanks for checking in. I am unsure about the bed rest thing too but you can take it easy tomorrow, right?

Kfs1-sending tons of good thoughts your way!! This is an exciting day for you!! Not sure what time you have to get up and get going to make it to the city so just in case I miss you in the morning you know I'm rooting for you. <3


----------



## Doxie

Waiting to ovulate, along with Fezzle. We're on the same cycle, clomid and all.

DH is taking Fertileaid and L Carnitine but we think the carnitine is giving him a queezy stomach. He leaves to go hunting tomorrow so he won't be taking it. Waiting for his 2nd SA results.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Awww thanks guys :hugs: Feeling the love!! <3 <3

Trust me, there were a LOT of angry and frustrated tears going into the making of that dress! I was ready to wear sweats and a tiara lol. 

Bbbliss - Yes.. so hard to be away from my man :cry:. But only 9 days until I leave! :dance:

Good news is, my little ovuview app predictor has moved my estimated O day to the 19th which is a few days after I get there, so I have plenty of time! It had been predicting the day of my arrival which was cutting things fine. This last month has been BORING. Of course there was no chance of anything so I couldn't even pretend to be hopeful. But AF is here, and ready for my next month. 

My last month's FF chart messed up all over the place. I know I ovulated around days 17 - 18, but because I messed up my temps being my first month, the chart has put me at ovulating on day 23! Silly thing. 
I don't know how I feel about FF. I have 2 days of the 'free VIP membership' to go but I use the app to chart my temps all the time, and I would say at least 3 out of 5 days, the app won't let me save data, or can't connect to the database, or won't even load correctly! So.. I don't think I'll be paying money for something that doesn't work very well. Do you guys use the app and have any of the same problems with it?


----------



## jessiecat

Caribbean- i tried the free FF too and i don't really like it. I don't think it's that user friendly, but I only have a limited amount of time on the computer per day (mostly after 7 pm) so i'm impatient when it comes to trying to figure things out!

Taurus- I gave in on Monday night and tested but it was a BFN! Still waiting to see what happens over the next few days.


----------



## BBbliss

Terri, yes tomorrow I'm home all day... I confess I got worried today, I know I was over doing it but didn't have an option... I have a question for you, when you were temping after your transfer, were you on PIO shots? I stopped temping because I just thought it would artificially keep my temps up, but I remember you had that drop :( so I was wondering... And let's not even talk about an IVF pooch :(

Jessie, it could just be early still ;)

Doxie, good luck on second SA! 

Caribbean I get that too so sometimes I just switch between my phone and iPad and usually one works. I just get the free one now

Book, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Comfycushions

Morning&#55357;&#56842;
Spud, hope moving with nausea wasn't too hideous.
Kfs, good luck again for today.
doxie, hope sa results ok. 

you exercising guys are making me acknowledge what a lazy bod I've been being! Resolve to get yoga mat out of it's bag today. Maybe in time I'll also strike a pose on it too, can't rush these things. 
opk still -ve but don't think that an egg could've snuck out as early as last weekend.


----------



## Comfycushions

Bliss hope you have a lovely relaxing day today.


----------



## terripeachy

Caribbean-I don't have any problems with FFoe. My membership expires in about two more months, but I will probably renew it. I haven't been a good temper this cycle because the time change, and my hubs' stupid alarm clock goes off at 5, and then he snoozes like 3 times. It's really starting to irritate me. Just set the clock for when you want to wake up and get up! Then he turns every light in the house on, so when I wake up, the house looks like it's 2 in the afternoon and my eyes want to stay somewhat closed. hee hee. GRRRR..

BBliss-I took Endometrin suppositories/pessaries(?), and at first it seems like my temperature stays up, but in reality, my temps are still all over the place. I just do it for information only. I think that when I get my BFP, I will really be curious about what my chart looks like. that's also what keeps me temping. Ok no more talking about a pooch. Just know that mine will be going away very soon. I'm back on track!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Ohhh Terri that reminds me of my husband. HIS ALARMS DRIVE ME INSANE!! :wacko::wacko:
He sets them at 10 minute intervals 1.5 hours before he has to get up... but then hits snooze on all of them, so there's a different alarm going off every couple of minutes. My alarm is seriously 'Canon D' by Pachelbel... soft.. soothing... ahhhhh what a lovely way to wake up. His sounds like the fire alarm is going off so I wake up in the midst of a panic attack worrying about running outside in my undies. 

BLOODY MEN!!!! :dohh:


----------



## GalvanBaby

LOL about the alarms. I am the one who sets a 1000 alarms and snoozes them.


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi everyone!
I was using the 'woman calendar' app. It works great- lots of features. It was a one time cost of around 10$. You can export the data but I have not tried- not sure how helpful it is for sharing here for example.

Book-crazy to have no heat/water at such a time- or anytime!! Sending lots of hope to you for appt tomorrow...

Bbliss-cramps are a good sign, I dare say...

Kfs! GL for retrieval! So exciting!!

Caribbean- gorgeous dress, man, and setting &#128512;

Nikki- boo, witch. 

Taurus- your little guy has something to say already!

Terri- are we talking hills outdoors or tread? I'm 'training' for some hikes this weekend- going out of town.

GL fezzle and vonn and lanfear and Jessie and Doxie and comfy and everyone!

No word on our home study report. Waiting to wait. Just saw on fb an old ex boyfriend married a younger gal and they are already talking about kids. It killed me- why can that jerk get kids and I have to wait? I'm so selfish...I suppose I was hoping he would stay alone and childless. Oh well, I'm over it now!! So silly...lol&#128541;&#128518;&#128572;

Can u tell I'm procrastinating going to work? Ahahaaaahhh


----------



## Rainshiny

Spud hope the nausea gets better!!

Terri, maybe u should ask about the prog in oil shots- they are slower release and more effective I think.

Still tickles me- apparently baby blue slipped on a sperm, got pregnant on cycle 1, and walked off into the sunset!


----------



## Lanfear333

I decided to pay the money for FF, and my app always seems to work fine. 

I used to be the snoozer in the mornings, but it was just one or two times. Now I have the alarm set on the weekends for temping purposes and he's not a huge fan, but understands it's important. I wish he wasn't such a light sleeper.

Terri- I didn't get to run last night because I came home to a dog covered in opossum poop. I had to wash her three times to get rid of the greasiness and she still kind of stinks. How far do you run, for an average work out?

I keep waking up 2 hours before my alarm this week and it's driving me nuts. Doesn't seem to be affecting my temps, so I guess it's no biggie. Still waiting to O, should be this weekend.


----------



## terripeachy

The time change has me waking up early so I get to experience the snoozing in all of its glory.

Rain-good to hear from you, boo. hee hee. Wait..your ex boyfriend is TALKING about kids on FB, or is he having kids? I guess people talk about anything, but that's pretty random. My talking on FB consists of sports updates or pics of my foot, motorcycle (sometimes foot and moto.), or hubs. hee hee. Yes, babyblue did slip on a sperm. Lucky. I wouldnt say I'm tickled, I'm more upset that sperm wasn't in my path! I would take the scarred up knees/butt whatever! I run outside. I'm too cheap to buy a treadmill and I don't have a lot of space for one.

Lanfear- In my prime, I would run 3-4 miles during twice during the week and if I had a race planned, longer on the weekends. Not too time consuming. Now I'm just sticking to 3-4 miles during the week and that god forsaken yoga on alternate days. :rofl:


----------



## BBbliss

rainshiny said:


> still tickles me- apparently baby blue slipped on a sperm, got pregnant on cycle 1, and walked off into the sunset!


hahahhahaahahahahhaha


----------



## Rainshiny

Terri, u r hilarious. What is the acronym for 'fell-out-of-my-office-chair-rolling-on-the-floor-laughing'?? 

Yes- ex bf and wife were posting to each other 'if we have kids...'. Oh well- over it!! I'm in a better mood and wishing everyone deserving or undeserving reaches their dreams now &#128568;. And I can't wait to see each one of u knocked up, if not already!!!!!!!

Going running in the rain tonight cause I think I need to burn off some energy.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Thanks for the good thoughts everyone! I have lemonade ready to go in hopes of getting little miss to move!

Caribbean- your photos are gorgeous. What a lovely couple you and your hubby make. And your dress was amazing!

Rain- I had to laugh about the ex comment because that definitely sticks in my craw. My ex husband got his chippy pregnant within a month of our separation. Within 2 years they had 2 kids. 13 yrs with the man and nothing and all of a sudden super sperm! then my ex bf married the woman he dated immediately after finding out about my miscarriage and bam! pregnant! It's like I was a lucky charm for their fertility.

You ladies are making me laugh about the running comments. If you see me running then you better run too because something is chasing me!

Bliss- how are you feeling?

Spud- I hope the nausea gave you a break today with the move!

Kfs- how was the appointment?

Nikki- boo about the witch!

Hellooo to all of you lovely ladies out there!

AFM- no one told me that morning sickness can return in the 2nd tri! Been super nauseated and headachy all day for the past 2 days. I've been so lazy as a result. I feel like a slattern having done nothing around the house! well.. except shower since the landlord had the boiler replaced monday and I finally have hot water! I spent the morning trying to explain via email to MIL how to use a registry. I had a virtual drink after that :coffee: Other than that, just waiting for tomorrow's appointment.


----------



## jessiecat

Happy Thursday Ladies! Today is my Friday. woot woot!

Rainyshiny-HAHA! your comment about baby blue is hilarious!! i deleted my "true" exes off facebook so I wouldn't see their pics or status updates. I'm still fb friends with some guys I dated casually. I did have a crazy dream about my ex husband last night, and in it his new wife was pregnant AND had cancer (?!). It was kinda awful. I still care very much about him even though we are no longer in touch so I'm surprised i had that dream. 

BLiss- I hope you had a "blissful" day! :D

Book: Yay for heat! Fingers crossed for tomorrow's appointment

Terri-I'm running a 5k on Saturday and I've barely trained. I think i've actually put on a few lbs in the last couple of weeks. 

I recently read an article on the snooze button and it's one of the reasons I don't use it. 

https://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/snoozers-are-in-fact-losers

I'm on day 31 of my cycle and so far i have the typical pre-AF symptoms (sore boobs, cramps), but no spotting or bleeding. Every time i feel a "drip" i run to the bathroom but so far, nothing. My average cycles are 31 days but I can go anywhere from 28-35 so i'll wait a few more days.


----------



## BBbliss

Book, we'll all be thinking of you tomorrow. Good luck! 

Rain, Terri and Caribbean you are all so funny :)

After my extremely long day at that job yesterday I got home with a low grade fever (99.9) so today believe it or not, I can't believe it myself, but I slept ALL day long, only got up three times for about 30 mins each time and went right back to a deep sleep, crazy! My body really needed the rest, I'm only five days past ER and yesterday just set me back... I'm really bloated still, but I'm staying relaxed and positive :)

Big :hugs: to all my girls :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi ladies. 

Bbliss - oooh cramps, low grade fever (I had one in my tww too so I'm hoping a good sign for you) I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a bfp. Do you have a poas date? Or will you wait for betas? 

Kfs - how are your embies doing?

Book - I'm thinking about you and little miss amelia tomorrow. 

Doxie - how is hoolie?

My goodness ladies - my friend tried for years for a baby with her husband. She found she was infertile. He left her as he wanted kids and within three months his new girlfriend announced she was pregnant. My friend now has a partner with two kids of his own which she loves. 

Caribbean - glad you get to be with dh for when you o. You can have lots of baby making I haven't seen you in ages sex. 

Tauras - I'm 8+1 today (according to my scan. O puts me at 8+6. I know that's not a whole heap difference but 8+6 is just a little closer to 12 weeks).

The move went slowly. Dh had to work in the end so it was just me but luckily it's a house swap with the inlaws so no set dates. Our cat seems to be doing well too. He is a rescue cat and just seems happy to be with us still. He had a sad life before we found him and he's the most gentle loving cat.

Hi to everyone and I hope you get up the duff soon


----------



## kfs1

hahaha - So true about baby blue!! You ladies are too funny. No stories about ex's getting anyone pregnant but it seems like everyone else in my close circle is! :) Oh, and I hate to say it but I'm one of those annoying people who hit snooze. Luckily my husband gets up earlier than me so it doesn't affect anyone else but me.

Caribbean - My husband has the fire alarm sound for his alarm, too! It's ridiculous.

Rainshiny - How long does it typically take to hear back about home reports?!?!?!

Bookwrm - Boooo for nausea. I hope it's just a fluke. Good luck today at your appointment.

Jessie - Are you planning on testing again or will you hold off?

Bbliss - Oooooh. I can't WAIT until you test. Take it easy - keep listening to your body and rest if you need to.

Spud - That's so sad for your friend - what a jerk her ex is! BUT sounds like she's much better off now. Congrats on the move. I remember my dog (RIP) being very antsy for a few days after we moved into our current rental.

Nikki - Sorry but the witch got you but just focus on your appointment. :)

Terri - Keep it up girl! I feel like SUCH a fat sloth it's unbelievable. Get your body in shape for your FET. It can only help. :)

ER went well yesterday. They were able to retrieve 14 embies so I'm hoping that some of them will hang on! Hope to hear from the embryologist sometime today. Transfer will be either Sunday or Tuesday, which works out perfectly since my DH will be home both of those days. Got some good sleep yesterday and I'm working from home today. Feeling good!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I knew a Thursday retrieval would work well for you and working from home is great. Tell Judge Milian that I said hello. hee hee.

Bookwrmgal-Thinking of you today and I hope little Amelia is just fine, and her heart is closing up. :flower:

Jessie-Test, test! hee hee. We want you to walk off into the sunset as well. Good luck on your race this weekend. 5k isn't too bad for someone who hasn't trained.

BBliss-I'll be excited, while you remain calm and positive. Sorry you have a fever, but I think it's a good thing. Keep those tootsies warm.

I want to play 'pregnancy stories!' My former coworker, who is MANY years younger than me called me at 6:45 this morning on my way in to work to tell me that he and his new wife are prego. He lives in NC, and is moving to OH soon. I guess people want to tell someone so badly that they call people they haven't talked to for years so that the word won't get out, but they get to share, so they feel better. I seriously haven't talked to him in about three years. Hello, random. Why did I pick up? I thought it was someone in my moto. group. hee hee.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Yes kfs1! Everyone seems to be getting pregnant around me. My two closest friends both had very early chemical pregnancies less than 5/6 weeks (but they call them miscarriages) within the last 3 or so months. So I can't even talk to them about anything to do with it.. and one of them stopped taking the BCP 2 years ago without her (complete a**hole) bf's knowledge to try and trap him. So I don't even......

Two girls at work are pregnant, one is on her fourth baby daddy and smokes constantly which makes me want to strangle her, and the other just got married in January and doesn't know who the father is! :nope:

Am I secretly living on Days of Our Lives??? :shrug:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

terripeachy said:


> I want to play 'pregnancy stories!' My former coworker, who is MANY years younger than me called me at 6:45 this morning on my way in to work to tell me that he and his new wife are prego. He lives in NC, and is moving to OH soon. I guess people want to tell someone so badly that they call people they haven't told for years so that the word won't get out, but they get to share, so they feel better. I seriously haven't talked to him in about three years. Hello, random. Why did I pick up? I thought it was someone in my moto. group. hee hee.


LOL whut? That's completely random and weird. I would have asked why he was calling me


----------



## terripeachy

Caribbean-I did...he said he wanted to tell me that he and his wife were pregnant! hee hee. 'Uh..ok, congrats! Talk to you in another three years.'


----------



## Vonn

You all crack me up. I get so many chuckles when I read this thread!:haha:

Book--I am so hopeful that you will get excellent news at your appointment today. Feel better, too!

Bliss & KFS--I've got my fxed that IVF gets you both your BFP. Love hearing where'd you are in the process.

Fezzle & Doxie--glad to hear the clomid didn't cause crazy side effects. Fxed for you two that this will do the trick.

Terri, Jessie, Lanfear--You all are making me feel guilty for not exercising. I need to start yoga. My acu doc says I need therapeutic, not vigorous, exercise. Next week (which I have said for the past month).

:flower: and :hugs: to everyone else!!!!!!


----------



## Vonn

AFM--My dr sent me an email about my heavy metal test results. She said my levels of mercury and lead are not super toxic high, but high enough that it would not be good for a developing fetus. So, on hold once again. Grrrrrr. 

I don't think I had any crazy exposure. I think with my other health issues, my body is just not processing anything well. There's lots of stuff on the web about connections & imbalances between thyroid, gut, and toxicity. I'd really like to get to the bottom of it all. I go in for an appt on Tuesday so I will get the full report and I certainly have lots of questions, first and foremost being, how long will it take to detox? 

Also, I had my dr do a couple new blood tests recommended in the Making Babies book. I had a positive result for antinuclear antibodies (sometimes referred to as FANA). I think it was a low positive, which maybe means so big deal. I'll find out on Tuesday. Anyone ever had this test done? I'm curious!

Lots of :dust::dust:


----------



## Lanfear333

Caribbean - That totally sounds like a soap opera!

Terri - I run about the same distance. We have a trail head right around the corner from us, so I use it often.

It was rainy yesterday, so I stayed home and did circuit training. I had my son, Jeff, do it with me. It's amusing watching a 9-year-old do burpees.

Bowling league tonight. Seriously hoping we do better. We watched our teammate throw 22 strikes in a row last week. It was crazy.


----------



## Doxie

Hi everyone. To start off, Hoolie is doing ok. We just take it day by day! 

It looks like zits are my clomiphene side effect. I've got a few little ones popping up here and there. I had an emotional melt down on wednesday but I am not sure if that came on due to hormonal swings or not. So much aggravating me in my life, it's hard to tell.

OPK was a close positive this am. Guessing it will go this afternoon, so will test later. DH is gone until Sunday....did get bd in yesterday but with his issues it may not even matter if we got to bd surrounding o or not. 

I am happy it is both Friday and pay day. I am going to acupuncture this evening and may stop by a friend's house when I am done.

It is fall here in SE Texas! Need to get some riding in as both myself and my horses need it!


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-I wish I could help you with your heavy metal testing, but you know the main questions to ask! Start yoga this weekend! Or at least rent a video, sign up for class, something! hee hee. That will make you feel like you're being productive.

Lanfear-I wish we had a nice trail nearby that was safe. I run by myself so I like to stick to the main roads where people can see me. That keeps me running too. hee hee.

Doxie-Enjoy your visit with friends and acupuncture. Sorry you got zits from Clomid.

I just got the approval to move forward with the FET! Woohoo...this BCP is all worth it. Not sure of the exact dates just yet, but I can move forward with ordering my meds and such. I'm scared to take my butt shots every few days..the doctor said that the good news is I won't be bloated, but still...scary mama.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Yayy Terri!!! Praying FET is the charm for you!! BTW, I can't believe an old co-worker would call you with such personal news! Umm Wow! I am glad I have you all to give that news to. That way I won't be calling any random people. LOL

Vonn, I hope Detox is quick!! I need to get that book to see what other tests should be done. Maybe I am missing something here.

Doxie, you are so lucky that zits are your only Clomid SE!! I had everything! It was horrible!!

Bbliss & Kfs, praying for great news in the next week or so!!

Book, praying your appt goes great today! :hugs:

AFM, I have had O pains on my open right side. They are horrible! They started yesterday as slight cramps around my ovary area. Then, by last night they were all down my right thigh to my knee! OH was sick so we didn't BD last night! Why do men get sick at the wrong time!! Better yeat, why can't men BD through it?? I have! LOL Well, the good thing is I still have slight cramps and pains down my thigh, so I hope we didn't miss it. It feels like either a great O or more than one popping in there! LOL


----------



## jessiecat

hey ladies- so excited for all of us. Lots of progress!!

Terri- that's an interesting story about your former coworker. Take it as a compliment. He must really think highly of you/feel some connection to you! I know i will only be telling my closest friends and family members until i get into the second trimester. Oh, and of course, all of you ;) 

Doxie- it's so beautiful here in central texas today. I love the weather right now. I've never been horseback riding and think it would be so fun. BTW, have you ever seen the movie, "Bernie"? 

Vonn: When I was in grad school I learned about antinuclear antibodies and their correlation to lupus, but that's about all i can remember. I'm sure it's nothing so try not to worry!

Lan- I don't think i knew you had a 9 year old!

I'm headed for CD 33 tomorrow. If I ovulated when i think i did then i about 3 days late already. I'm way too nervous to test so I'm going to wait a bit longer. I had a miscarriage 13 years ago and it was pretty traumatic for me- I lost the baby at around 8 weeks and was violently ill the night i miscarried and ended up in the ER.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Jessie, I am freezing here in Matamoros!! It is that yucky drizzle that is nasty and cold. Today is the first day I have actually worn a sweater. My poor chihuahua who loves the outdoors, refuses to go out. LOL


----------



## jessiecat

Galvan- you got what we had on Wednesday. It was rainy and cold here that entire day.


----------



## Vonn

Galvan--are u and DH trying this month?

Jessie--I didnt realize AF is late for u. Are u feeling any regular AF symptoms or anything different? Exciting!

Cold--I wore a winter coat to work this week cuz there were 35 F degree temps in the am. So not looking forward to the next 6 months of Minnesota weather...

As for antinuclear antibodies, I think they are most often found in people who have autoimmune diseases. Lupus is one. I don't have lupus, or any autoimmune disease that I know of, but it would make sense for me to Hashimotos (a thyroid-related autoimmune disease). Antibody tests for that have so far come back negative, but they aren't 100% conclusive.


----------



## GalvanBaby

We are supposed to be. LOL We didn't BD last night because OH was sick. I was like being sick is not an excuse, I am having O pains!! LOL Hopefully, tonight is better.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

If my husband ever jokes about being sick or not doing anything, I send him a pic of a tree sap spigot, and he gets the hint  It's a rather strong one. (If you don't know, a spigot is drilled or tapped with a hammer into the trunk of a tree to drain the sap out of it.)


https://twiginthemud.typepad.com/.a/6a0148c70d7700970c0147e36ba8ab970b-800wi


----------



## BBbliss

Caribbean, LOL

Jessie, you are LATE! It's ok to test! pleaaassee :D 

Talk about everyone around you having babies, I come from a very large catholic family and since I've started TTC seven on my cousins got pregnant and already had their babies, that's how I see how much time it's been :( 

Afm, I'm still super bloated and feel tired, I'm taking it easy this weekend, it's implantation time :) I think I'm testing on wed/thurs :D 

Hello everyone :D it's so hard to catch up with each one sometimes but I read and follow everyone :)


----------



## Vonn

Caribbean--that's how we get maple syrup, one of my most favorite things/flavors in the world. It HAS to be all natural, though. Soooo yummy, I'll take hits straight from the bottle!!


----------



## jessiecat

AF showed up this morning! :witch: WAAAAH. On the bright side, at least my boobs are no longer sore :winkwink: I'm glad I scheduled that HSG for Friday. Gotta go for blood work on cd 3 and 21 to check hormone levels. My 5k run went ok. Hubby is a good long distance runner so I kissed him at the start and said I would see him at the end. I kept pace with a 10 year old kid and a man who was in his 60s!!! Go grandpa. 

BB: my family is catholic too and my grandparents had 12 children(!) my grandmother was pregnant EVERY 2 years from early 20s-mid 40s. 

Vonn: hubby has Minnesota/Iowa game on right now! 

Caribbean: love the humor.


----------



## terripeachy

I was hoping for a surprise BFP for you Jessie. Sucky for that :witch: :hugs:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Sorry about AF Jessie :( That stupid witch just doesn't get when she isn't welcome. At least your boobs stopped hurting! I'm 4 days in and they are still really sore!


----------



## BBbliss

Oh Jessie I'm sorry :( 

Well now you can get all your tests done and go from there

My family is the same, my grandma had 10 kids, I have 30 cousins and we probably have about 36 kids between us now LOL


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about AF, jessiecat! Sounds like you have some good tests lined up.

Caribbean- love the tap! :lol:


----------



## Spudtastic

Comfycushions - ahhh moving was ok  it's nice to be in the new place. And I gave up exercising two years ago lol. I'm teying to get back into swimming. 

Jessiecat - sorry about af. Maybe you'll get a good Christmas present instead.

Bbliss - how are you feeling? 

Kfs - how are you getting on? 

Book - I'm thinking about you guys every day.

Hi to everyone  

What I'd really like right now is to sit on Caribbean's beach and drink fruity mocktails with a really good book. Instead I'll get to work


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi everyone............

Book - waiting to hear about Friday's appointment


----------



## BBbliss

I feel huge!!!! I'm so bloated I look 4months pregnant, but it just feels like thanksgiving after you eat three times your share, super uncomfortable. Also been having cramps and today a pinching pain on right side, and a crazy craving for salty food 
Fingers crossed its all a good sign :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Oh bbliss. How many days are you passed the transfer? They could be implantation pains  

I don't know how I'd cope being pregnant all the time. Whilst I feel privileged and happy to be pregnant it's not a process I enjoy. Plus imagine how your girly parts ( not sure if I'm allowed to write the v word) would be after ten kids. It'd be bucket like. It must be amazing to be part of a big family though. Mine live all over the world and I miss them so much.


----------



## Taurus8484

Fingers crossed BBliss xx

Im already so huge.............I cant see my toes


----------



## Nikki1979

Jessie - so sorry about the witch :hugs:

Book - thinking about you and baby Amelia.

Spud - have you seen the show "19 kids and counting"? Here I am praying for number 2. Some people are so blessed in the fertility department.


----------



## Spudtastic

Nikki - I haven't seen it. Is it a true story? Sounds like she needs a shoe. It is hard to see people not even trying to get pregnant pop out kids. My husbands friend had to get the snip because every time he just glanced at his wife she ended up pregnant. Even though dh and I had been trying since before Christmas we'd never actually gone back to using bc so I guess we were ntnp for before then for a while. I hope you get your bfp soon.


----------



## Spudtastic

Does anyone know how I get, make and add a ticker to my posts pretty please? I think I've done it. Whoop whoop. Not so technologically challenged now ha ha.


----------



## kfs1

Jessie - Sorry for the witch showing up.

Bbliss - Looooving those symptoms. Can't wait until you test.

Spud - How far along are you?

Taurus - Awwww. I'm sure your belly's too cute.

Nikki - I've seen 19 kids and counting. Those people need to get a new hobby.

Terri - Uuuuuum. What the heck is with your old co-worker??? That is so bizarre - I would have been so annoyed! I hope you made him feel like a d-bag.

Vonn - I hope you can get to the bottom of your thyroid issues soon! My co-worker had thryoid issues and didn't realize it. She went through multiple failed IVF rounds and everything. And then once she got her thyroid levels in check, she got pregnant immediately and now has 2 boys.

Galvan - Hope you got some BDing in.

Transfer is tomorrow. 5 embies still hangin' on as of yesterday. We shall see.


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry Jessiecat!

LOL Carribbean. You're too funny.

I'm just sitting here, waiting to O still. I think it happened yesterday or maybe today.


----------



## BBbliss

Spud I'm 6dp3dt today and I HOPE it's implantation pain :) I did have it last time too so fingers crossed :) ... Yes it really is great being part of a large family, my best childhood memories are the ones at my grandma's house on Sundays when we'd get together :) 

Kfs, how exciting!!! 5 is great! Please let us know how it goes. Yay! Good luck tomorrow :)

Taurus, you must be so cute with that growing bump... I remember not being able to see my toes and then later not being able to cut my own toe nails haha


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-It's not hard to say congratulations. After not hearing from him for years (and actually kind of forgetting about him), there is no reason to make him feel bad when he thought to call me to share his good news. Now I won't hear from him for another couple years and that's fine by me. I'm sure he has other people in his life that can make him feel like a douche. HA!!HA!!

Bbliss-So exciting!! When is test day? Wednesday on your own and Friday beta?? I like your symptoms.

Taurus/Spud-Can you post some bump pictures? I do like seeing them.

Bookwrmgal-You're making me nervous by not posting all weekend. What's the latest, pretty?

AFM-I got my schedule from the nurse and my transfer is estimated to be on December 02. So soon! I have been praying like I've never prayed before. I'm not sure why this time it will work, but I know God has a plan for me, so let's hope I'm in the right place at the right time for this transfer. fxfx.

Lanfear-Isn't waiting so boring. *yawn* hee hee. That's our new life.


----------



## Doxie

Hi ladies. Hope all is well...for a Monday.

Well I think I may have ovulated...not sure. On Friday am I had a really close to positive OPK...then in the pm i tested again and it was fading out. So I surmised that my real positive was thur pm. Temps kind of confirm...but with the clomiphene who knows! Going to progesterone check on Friday.

Called the urologist to get SA results...they didn't have them. I dropped the sample off last Monday and the fertility institute we test that with has told us they get the results to the dr within 24hrs. Then the dr office told us it was 2-3 days. So when I asked the girl this am to call the fertility institute to get the results (since it's been a week!!!) she got a snotty tone with me. This is the second time someone as gotten snotty on the phone with us when we asked for results. When we meet again with the urologist, he'll be hearing about it. What is wrong with ppl.


----------



## Nikki1979

Spud/ Taurus, I second what Terri said - Bump pics pliz!! I love them. 

BBliss - Fingers crossed it is implantation pains and you get your bfp soon. 

KFS - good luck with your transfer. 

Terri - Not long to go and praying FET works for you.


----------



## jessiecat

BB: We definitely need a new BFP in this thread so i hope this is it!!!

Spud: every time I see your name I get the urge to eat a potato. Not kidding! Google the ticker that you want and follow the instructions. Then cut and paste the hyperlink that your given into your signature here on B&B. To edit your signature you can click on your login name (in purple) at the top right of this page. Next click on "customize profile." Next click on "edit signature" on the left hand side and you can paste the hyperlink to your ticker. 

KFS: Woot! Woot! So how many of the embies actually get transferred? Is it all 5?!

Taurus: Belly pics!!! Belly pics!!

Doxie: I'm sorry about that snot. Definitely make a complaint about her. I so dislike people who are miserable and want everyone else to be miserable too. Let us know how the SA results turn out. My hubby is going in this week to have his SA too! 

Terri- Dec 02 :happydance: :happydance: I like the new profile pic

Happy Monday to the rest of you lovely ladies!!!!

So I'm going to change things up a bit this month. No OPKs. This last month's was WAAAAY off so I told hubby we're just going to BD every other day for the next month starting this coming weekend. I don't think a couple has ever divorced from having TOO much sex (at least with each other) so I'm going to have some fun with this. 

(P.S. Good miniseries to watch for those of you who likes to tv binge: "Olive Kitteridge" on HBO. Frances McDormand is awesome)


----------



## terripeachy

Jessie-How long have you been married? I hope your new plan works for you. I'm on board. hee hee.

I forgot that I was supposed to have an endometrium scratch, so I asked my nurse when I'm supposed to schedule it (when I remembered) and she was so relieved that I remembered because she totally forgot. So now my transfer will be around December 09. I'm fine with that. I think that means I have to take BCP for one more week, but I'm ok with that. I was thinking the transfer would be around the middle of the month, so no biggie. 

Nikki-Thanks..how are you doing?

Doxie-Looks like you ovulated as well. fxfx. I would definitely tell the urologist about your experiences. No one wants to deal with nasty people.


----------



## Spudtastic

jessiecat said:


> BB:I don't think a couple has ever divorced from having TOO much sex (at least with each other) so I'm going to have some fun with this.

Ha ha ha...this is awesome jessiecat. We used to call my little brother spud. I couldn't think of another name but it doesn't help I get jacket potato cravings now too 
And thanks for the ticker help  

Kfs - I'm nine weeks on Thursday (though I'm ten weeks on friday if I go by ovulation and not the ultrasound)

Terri - I have no baby bump as yet but I do have one big food bump. I just can't stop eating and eating and eating. Also what is an endometrium scratch? Is that yhe same as a pap smear? (Which is taking a scrape from your cervix to check for cell anomalies)

Taurus - yes bump pic please 

Doxie - very disappointing treatment :-(


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hey everyone :flower:

Spud - haha I always have a food bump. But my (not so much of a) baby was 11 lbs 4!! So I never lost that baby belly.. Also donuts.

Jessie - LOL that made me laugh the 'at least with each other' comment. 

Taurus - Yes baby bump pics!! 

Doxie - Just remember people who are like that to others must have a miserable little life and they know it ;) 

Terri - At least you have a few weeks to just relax and think positive thoughts. Make your body baby friendly.. no stress.. and turn your damn husband's alarm off lol.. make him go on vacation for a few weeks to give you a break  

kfs - Good luck!! I can't wait to hear the outcome.. fingers crossed!!

Bbbliss - When are you testing??


I leave in 4 days and 12 hours!! Not that I have a countdown or anything :dance:


----------



## terripeachy

Caribbean-Four days already?! Time has flown by from where I'm standing. yay!! How long will you stay with your husband?

Spud-What is a jacket potato? hee hee. The scratch is where they I guess rub the uterus a little bit with a catheter to help implantation. I heard that it's a tad painful, and I have to do it tomorrow and next Wednesday, but it could be all I need, so I will grin and bear it. I know it's a quick procedure so that makes me feel better about it. My coworker had one because she wouldn't stop bleeding and she got pregnant that cycle.

My husband has had off the last few days, so no alarm, and I'm not stressed. Actually, I'm pretty excited, but it doesn't take much for me to get excited.


----------



## Vonn

Caribbean--"And donuts.":haha: Hahaha! Someone on another thread has pic of donuts for their image and it makes my mouth water whenever I see it. (And my doc has me eliminating gluten and dairy...so all I want to eat is a dang grilled cheese sandwich...followed by a donut!)

AFM--My cycle is really weird this month. Skipped from low to peak on the fertility monitor (no high). Temp jumped yesterday, but dropped today. I started a B complex vitamin this month and just added up all the B6 I am taking between the multivitamin and B complex and just realized I am taking 135 mg of B6. Way more than I was aiming for. Man, are my math skills bad! I'm assuming that accounts for the weirdness.

I agree with Jessiecat, we are due for a BFP on this thread. Who will it be?!?!


----------



## Doxie

FF is way confused...as am I. It took away my crosshairs because I thought I had EWCM yesterday afternoon. It was similar in consistency but I'm not quite positive it absolutely was. Then my temp jumped this am. 

Right now we are in the middle of signing up for medical benefits. My company offers a lifetime max if $15k for infertility treatment...but get this. I'm trying to recall it correctly, but you'll get the just....If you are younger than 36, you have to show at least 6 months of fertility issues as opposed to if you are older, it's 2years!!!! I thought for older it would be shorter time! So that ruled me out for this year as I've only got 6months.

Is it because I am getting older but I have a hard time keeping track of where all the ladies on this thread are at with their TTC process! I think of Book often and her name and journey are easy to remember because she is going through some tough stuff with her baby right now. I remember Terri because her name not being a handle helps me recall what she has going on. Same with Jessie as well because she is in Austin and cycling about the same as me. Spud and Taurus are knocked up ;). I almost need a chart to keep everything straight! It also doesn't help that I'm trying to scroll and read all of this from my iPad.

Just know I'm lurking, reading and praying for everyone every time I'm here!


----------



## terripeachy

Doxie-I seriously just looked at your chart, and thought..I bet her crosshairs will be moved. HA!!HA!! Usually on Clomid you O a week after your last pill, so that would be yesterday or the day before, I believe. Plus, based on your last few charts, you O'd early so Ffoe thinks that your chart will be similar when it doesn't understand Clomid. I believe you O'd in the last day or so or are just about to.

I would call your insurance because that sounds reversed to me. Usually if you're younger, you have to wait, and when you're older you only need 6 months. I told my place it had been six months when really it was only 6 cycles. HA! They don't know what you've been doing. Also..you could tell them you've been trying on your own for almost or a little over two years if you have to. You can't wait.


----------



## moni77

Hi everyone!! I had lots to catch up on...what are the upcoming test dates?!?!


----------



## Doxie

Here it is, as the woman typed it to me...
In 2015, members who are 36 years and 6 months old or younger are required to show 1 year of documented infertility. If member is older than 36 years and 6 months, they are still required to show 2 years of documented infertility.


----------



## moni77

your clinic may be able to work with you on this. I would ask them before giving up for a year.


----------



## Vonn

Moni--Another preggo! Do you have a baby bump pic you could share??


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - a jacket potato is an oven baked potato. It has a crispy jacket on lol. A pap smear sounds like more fun than an endometriosis scratch :-( 

Doxie - I am stunned about the fertility treatment times. It just seems soo backwards :-(

I'm thinking bbliss and then kfs for a bfp in these coming weeks  

I've just dropped dd off to playschool so I can do work but I had to swing by to grab an ice chocolate first. Mmmmmmm. Doesn't help the food baby.


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all! Not only can I not keep up with everyone, but I can't remember where I've updated!

I'm not sure I'll actually be testing this cycle- we're in a really shit situation right now. Our last BD session was Saturday morning. We tried Monday morning and failed. Thanks to the Clomid I have a glorious follicle waiting to burst today or tomorrow, and there's probably not going to be any sperm to meet it. As I sit here, feeling the egg on my left side, OH is with his mum sitting by his father's bedside as he is most likely going to pass away some time in the next 48 hours. We have a vague plan to try to have sex tonight once all the carers and nurses are gone, but I am not optimistic that we will. So lots of waiting waiting waiting :coffee: The good news is his father doesn't seem to be in pain or discomfort any more. When we came up on Saturday, hearing him moaning in pain was a regular occurrence; now he's on the highest dose of everything and just sleeping. He has the 'death rattle' though. It's been hard for everyone, but I think they've made as much peace with it as they can and are ready for the suffering and indignity of it to end.


----------



## Doxie

Fezzle...so sorry to read that. I pray with death will come new life for you and yours


----------



## Doxie

No positive OPK since that near one Friday....and like I said, they've all been getting lighter is that's what makes me think my surge came late Thursday/early Friday. I've been testing twice a day now with no love. The problem with us bd'ing every day...the sperm count issues!!! So I don't know wtf to do. We'll just bd every day (not a chore for us) and deal with it.

The damn urologist still doesn't have the SA results!!! I think they have their heads up their asses. My husband did make his apt with them for the 26th where we will be discussing their administative issues. I also just called my lady at my drs office and will sick her on them as well as my dr needs to know those results so he can figure out what to do!!


----------



## terripeachy

BD every other day, Doxie. And I would also call your clinic and ask about that crazy insurance rule. They may be able to get special authorization for you. What about your DD's insurance. Is his better?


----------



## onetubeleft

Hey everyone! I'm on cycle #1 and thought is join. Currently on cd5. Have a one year old and hoping for a bfp for Christmas. How is everyone getting on? X


----------



## Doxie

We're in open enrollment right now. Dh's insurance does not provide for anything fertility treatment related. Mine works has the stipulation I posted. We have been on his insurance and need to continue for 2015 because it is cheaper and the deductibles are less. With the case stipulation on mine and the window for open enrollment so short, we're just going with his and will deal with costs as they come for TTC. Can't take the chance I'd get socked sticking to the infertility rules with my company insurance AND having to pay more overall.


----------



## Taurus8484

Nikki  your appointment cant be far off now?!?!?!? Excited for you

Kfs1  how did the transfer go???

BBliss  how you feeling??? Any more symptoms???

Peachy  hoping FET works this time.Dec 2nd isnt that far away..a jacket potato is a baked potato with toppings on top like sour cream and such..how did the scrap thing go??

Doxie  hope you get some answers soon xx

Vonn  I think you have ovulate and just had a fallback rise

Fezzle  hugs for FIL

Book - hope your scan was okay......still thinking of you.......

Hi everyone else.........

afm - well here it is.......please dont mind the messy bed, i hadnt made it yet. As you can see..........HUGE......bigger than were I was with my son. I wasnt exactly a Victoria Secret body before, so the extra weight makes it look bad also.........had someone tell me yesterday it was a girl as my arse looked bigger from behind.......
 



Attached Files:







bump_22 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## BBbliss

Taurus, yay! Thank you for sharing your bump pic :) it's perfect! I was also bigger second time around, don't worry

Doxie, crazy insurance! Also do you think maybe they lost his SA results? It's so strange. The day of ER, 30 minutes after we arrived with "sample" the nurse came out and told DF his numbers. If they don't have it yet, maybe they just don't have it. Good luck

Fezzel, I'm so sorry all of this is happening while you are Ttc, it must be hard for you DH. Hope it all happens in peace :hugs:

Kfs, how do you feel? 

Afm, I'm 7dp3dt and I just couldn't hold the urge to test any longer and I did... It's negative today, but I know not all is lost and tomorrow is another day...my symptoms have stopped after Sunday evening when I felt what could be implantation pain so will see. 

Welcome onetube


----------



## moni77

Fezzle - so sorry...at least he doesn't seem to be in pain anymore.

Taurus great pic!! I have yet to take one. Hopefully sometime this week.


----------



## Doxie

We are doing the SA at the fertility institute that is in our hospital complex. They have the results which they have now faxed at least 2x to our urologist. So, malfunction seems to be at urologist office...where the nasty women are.


----------



## jessiecat

Terri- how long have we been married? this marriage: a few months. My first marriage lasted a couple of years. (I knew things were bad when we stopped having sex and we were only in our mid 20s!) That scraping sounds rough, but will be well worth it!

Doxie: That insurance info sounds completely reversed?!? If it is correct I'm sure a dr will fudge the numbers for you. My dr gave me a diagnosis of infertility after 2 months of trying so that I could get stuff covered. 

Fezzle: Ugh. I'm so sorry about your father in law. My father in law passed away a couple of months ago and my husband still isn't himself. This sounds awful, but yea, the timing really sucks too. If i get pregnant this next cycle my baby will be due on the one year anniversary of my father's passing. Weird, huh? 

Taurus: You look amazing! I love baby bellies-can't wait for all of us to have one!

BB: too early! 

Welcome onetube! 

Me: I'm going to make myself a jacket potato for dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I couldn't remember what the endo scrape was again - ouchies. But I know you're tough so you'll be absolutely fine. :)

Doxie - Any news on the SA results? And yeah, that fertility plan sounds ass backwards. I would look into that again - make sure there's not an error.

Jessie - Sounds like you have a good plan. Switch things up this month.

Caribbean - So happy that you get to be with your husband soon. You must be BEYOND excited. :)

Vonn - Curious - did your temp jump up back again? That often happened to me after ovulation. I think it's called a fallback rise...?

Bbliss - Step away from the tests. Too early. When's your beta?

Taurus - LOOOVE your bump pic. You look great and that belly is awesome! Thanks so much for sharing.

Moni - Pic, pic, pic, pic, pic. :)

We transferred 2 blastocysts yesterday. The transfer went very smoothly and I got to see my little embryos on a screen beforehand. :) My RE seemed very happy with how things went but of course I'm cautiously optimistic. We may have one for the freezer - will know later today.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Great news, and I'm happy your doctor was happy. Woop woop! How are you feeling today? Are you still working from home? The endo scratch is when they take the catheter and just kind of rub on the uterus a little to cause a slight "injury." Apparently, it causes the white blood cells to get moving and it is supposed to help implantation of the embryo. My doc said that only about 5% of the people need it, so they don't do it for everyone, but with my great results both times, this MUST be the issue. The scrape helps the uterus become more receptive. I'll try anything. :wacko: I forgot that i was supposed to bring Advil with me to work, but I forgot, so I'll just go without. 

Taurus-Thank you for sharing the bump picture! You look fab!

Bbliss-I agree with the others that it's too early, so don't think about it, and don't get discouraged. <3 :hugs:

Fezzle-Sorry again about your FIL. I am happy that he has no more pain, but it is such a heartbreaking experience for all associated with it. Huge hugs for you guys. I really liked Doxie's quote about a new life when one life is lost. Aww...:cry:

Jessie-Gotcha...

I'll update when I get back from the doctor's office. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Doxie

Ff gave me new crosshairs this am. Not reading much into this cycle with bad bd timing and all of the semen issues. Terri needs to be center stage with her eggies!!!

Welcome Onetube!


----------



## Spudtastic

Fezzle - sorry to hear about your father in law :-(

Onetube - welcome. I hope you get your christmas bfp. Are you using opks?

Terri - I hope the scratch works for you. There are so many unpleasant things to go through to have babies. But all worth while if it works.

Taurus - I love the bump pic. You look gorgeous. My midwife said that no. 2 bump is nearly always bigger as your muscles are more relaxed (a downside I know but on the upside she said birth is usually quicker).
Also when did your bump appear? I think when I get the bump appearing I'll relax a bit. I noticed a bump at 11 weeks last time. 

Caribbean and Doxie - I hope you get lots of bd-ing.

Kfs - I hope those little embies get nice and snuggly.

Bbliss - it's sooo hard not to test early isn't it.

Hi to everyone else 

Afm - er just work really and looking after dd. Jacket potatoes for dinner though  I craved them all last night.


----------



## BBbliss

Kfs, 2blasts sounds great! Plus on in the freezer :)

Caribbean, it will be honeymoon again I'm sure ;)

Terri, the scratch shouldn't be too bad, I should have asked for one... This is a good plan for you :)

Doxie, it's all a learning process, it all helps in coming up with your next plan, I know you'll have a great one! 

Spud, it is :( and I feel so tired of trying so hard already, I don't even want to keep my hopes up anymore...

So it's not looking like the next BFP will be coming from girls :(


----------



## terripeachy

BBbliss, I hope you get the surprise of your life this week! That's all I'm going to say.

The scratch hurt a lot, but if it helps, I'm all for it. 

Welcome onetube

Spud-hope you enjoyed your jacket potato. That's such a cute name. I can't wait to see your bump. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Rainshiny

Hello everyone, welcome onetube!

Terri- my doc had heard of the new scratch technique his year. I have a good feeling about your FET too!!

Kfs and bliss-- all my fingers crossed!

Taurus- lovin the bump!

Doxie- it's great u r so proactive with your docs. How ridiculous.

Fezzle-My thoughts are with your family.

Book's blog is baby.rocksolyd.com for the updates. Now Boston seems to think it is a mass rather than a hernia which is maybe less serious, I gather. She had an MRI and a ton of tests done today. I'm really praying for better news!

We got our home study report-13 pages about us! We get to review for errors, although I guess only the agencies or attorneys see it. I already see a mistake. I tend to over-edit, so I will have to hold back or I'd rewrite the whole thing!


----------



## Vonn

Hi everyone!

Rain--exciting news that you've got the home study in-hand. Just one step closer!

Thanks for resending Book's blog. Wow, I hope she and her DH are doing okay. Sounds like they had a very long day today of tests and meetings. I truly hope they get some reassuring news.

BOOK--If you ever look at this, I am thinking of you and Amelia Violet. Sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hoping you feel reassured by your new team and at peace with your decisions. Please take care.

Terri--hope you're feeling okay. Does cramping or discomfort follow a scratch like with an HSG? 

KFS--I hope those embies tuck right in and decide to stay awhile! Congrats on the successful transfer.

BBbliss--I know your beta isn't for several days, so stay hopeful!!

Fezzle--My sympathies to your family. What a tough time. Maybe that clomid will do the trick and give your family something to celebrate.

Doxie--Good luck dealing with system! I know for my acupuncture to be covered by insurance I have to have physical pain; if the pain I currently have gets treated, I was talking with my acu dr about what other pain we can come with. She said there's always something!

Taurus--Awesome bump! As one who has never been pregnant, I practically fantasize about how glorious it would be to have a bump like that. :cloud9: Then I remember hemmroids (sp?) often accompany the bump and brings me back a little closer to reality. I still want one, though!!!

Caribbean--Have an awesome, romantic reunion!

Jessie & Spud--Hope the jacket potatoes have been yummy :winkwink: 

AFM--My GP dr appt went well. She says my heavy metal levels aren't high enough to warrant serious concern. We are taking this month off, but as long as I continue detoxing, we can start up again in December. A Christmas BFP would be PERFECT. She also said my antinuclear antibody test result was too low a positive to be worried. I immediately booked an appt at a new fertility clinic for next Tuesday. Next steps!!


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi everyone,:flower:

Book-my heart goes out to you.:hugs:

Fezzle-so sorry to hear what your family is going through. It's good they have the pain under control.

Bliss-sorry you're not feeling positive, i'll keep everything crossed.

Terri-endo scratch sounds bleurgh but at least it was quick and could be the procedure that gets you the bfp you deserve.

Carribean-yay for being reunited with dh!!

Kfs-hope you're chilling out while your embies get on with burrowing in.

Doxie-boo hiss to the SA results nonsense and mean admin ladies.

Rainshiny-I'd say over edit all you like. The report is all about you and if you think you could've written it better edit it!!

Vonn-great news your heavy metal tests not showing too big a problem and that you're moving on.

Taurus-fab bump pic!! 

I've been feeling a bit sorry for myself this past week, just freaking out about starting IVF. I'm finding the uncertainty really difficult to deal with. Had a counselling session on Monday which was good but also made it all seem real again (had been working hard at burying my head in the sand and hoping it would all go away). What I wouldn't give to just slip on a sperm!!
Been more proactive in sorting my mental health today. Started with 20 mins of yoga and have decided my reward for this good behaviour is double chocolate cheesecake from the cheesecake factory!:thumbup:


----------



## kfs1

Bbliss - Still early. I'm still holding out hope for you. Hang in there.

Rainshiny - Great news about getting your home study report. Haha - I'd be the same way about editing. Just make sure the important stuff is accurate.

Vonn - Good news about your levels Vonn. YES! Keep being proactive and enjoy this month off.

Comfy - I totally hear you about feeling overwhelmed about the IVF process. We all sooo much wish we could just slip on a sperm, too. :( The important thing is to keep moving forward. And yes, focus on your health so that you're feeling good when the process starts.

Spud - love that name Jacket potatoes. :)

Fezzle - Hope you're all hanging in there.


----------



## Doxie

Ladies....my husband has been having boughts of queeziness after starting FertilAid. He didn't take any yesterday and still felt nautious from time to time. We figured then it wasn't the pills. This am he texted me to tell me he was hanging over the toilet feeling like he make puke. I told him we have to wash him out for a couple days to be sure of what it is or is not.

Any other experiences like this??? It is really bad in the am.


----------



## Vonn

My DH threw up when he took his multivitamin on an empty stomach. Then I got him one that specifically said it was okay to be taken without food. He still gets nauseated from it, so now he always takes it with a meal.

Is your DH taking it with food? I hope that's all it is and he's not sick!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Doxie - your husband has morning sickness huh... maybe FertilAid works a little too well! Lol..
I asked my husband and he hasn't felt sick at all on it. He started last month. I hope your husband starts getting over the morning sickness. Maybe in his second trimester? ;)


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all- just popping in for an update but will catch up with all of you soon! OH's father passed away yesterday. We some how managed a BD session in on Tuesday night and are going to try again tonight too- commitment to the cause! I got my solid smiley today.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Fezzle. I am so sorry to hear that. Just be there for your hubs. It's going to a rough couple months at least, I imagine, because he was close to his dad. :hugs: for all.

Doxie-My hubs never said anything about being nauseous, but he's not a big talker. hee hee. Hopefully eating it with food will help, but I thought he has been taking it for a while now, so it seems strange that now he's sick.

Caribbean-One more sleep until your reunion?? :happydance:

Comfy-the anticipation is worst than the actual process. It'll be ok, but many of us have been there, so always chime in. You're not on an island, so share the wealth!

Rain-Awesome about your home study. I would edit it too, but in the grand scheme of thing, I'm sure you and your DW are going to come off as awesome no matter what's written. Don't stress too much about it, is what I'm saying.

Vonn-I can't remember where you updated about your last round of testing, but that turned out to be kind of blah results. I mean, I'm glad that the results were low/normal but that doesn't help you on the TTC front and getting answers. I guess the silver lining is that one more thing can be checked off the list. Yeah for going to the fertility center. Time to get this train moving!

Nikki-Is your appointment next Tuesday? I'm losing track.


----------



## Doxie

Vonn said:


> My DH threw up when he took his multivitamin on an empty stomach. Then I got him one that specifically said it was okay to be taken without food. He still gets nauseated from it, so now he always takes it with a meal.
> 
> Is your DH taking it with food? I hope that's all it is and he's not sick!

Yes, he always takes with food. He gets these feelings and then is fine afterwards...and it's not with every pill. He has cereal for breakfast every day and then maybe chocolate milk or hot chocolate and I said maybe you are now lactose intolerant! He didn't like that. 

Going to wash out for 5 days and see what happens.


----------



## Lanfear333

So much to catch up on after being gone a couple days. 

Fezzle, so sorry for your loss. Glad you are still able to BD with all that is going on.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hi ladies,
It's been an insane few weeks with tests and research and just in total sensory overload. I feel better now so I will definitely be around a lot more. I miss you crazy broads!

Rain- *hugs* thanks for reading the blog. 13 pages all about you 2- wow!
I completely understand the impulse to over-edit (I love red penning things). But try not to do it too much.

Fezzle- I am so sorry about your FIL. *hugs* to you and your family.

Doxie- DH had some nausea issues with the FertilAid but it went away after a few days.

Caribbean- so excited for your reunion!

BBliss- it will happen. I am glad you are engaging in self-care to get your spirits together.

Vonn- I know it sucks to not have definite answers. Believe me, I know- it was the same for me! At least there is no reason why it can't happen though! I really think my BFP was due to acupuncture and also the alkaline diet changes (mostly just drinking the apple cider vinegar water and more leafy greens)

Taurus- adorable bump photo! I still don't really look pregnant. My waist line is expanding a bit though so I would imagine soon I will.

Hi everyone else.

AFM- I updated the diagnosis page on our website today and included a powerpoint because I am super duper nerdy like that. It is a CPAM (congenital pulmonary airway malfunction). Lots of ultrasounds in the next several weeks to monitor baby growth vs. mass growth. The news is better long term but it is still incredibly touch and go for the next 2 months. I am happy to say I made it through the MRI. Mostly because DH was there next to me and looked sexy in his scrubs. Boston and Hartford are working together so I am getting great care and maxing out my insurance and then some. I had a great ultrasound tech in Boston who talked a lot through it and that made up from the hellish one last week. Baby was being incredibly naughty and would not stay still despite 50mg of benadryl! OJ makes her still but benadryl makes her dance. Looks like she is a contrarian! Tomorrow is my first day subbing (8th grade English- god help me). 

Here's the MRI photo of little miss. DH asked if she had a tail :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







MRI2.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-I have to go read your blog again but I'm so happy you are sounding better. I've never seen an MRI picture before and it's really good. Amelia looks perfectly comfortable. Good luck tomorrow and we all missed you and we're praying for you too. <3


----------



## Bookwrmgal

The MRI is what gave us the official diagnosis. The profile was crazy and the photo of her mass is actually heart shaped (or pizza slice shaped).

This is her u/s photo. And we got one of her footprint. She apparently has her Daddy's hobbit wide feet!
 



Attached Files:







21w4d.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jessiecat

kfs- TWO bundles. yay! SO exciting. 

Doxie: What are crosshairs? I see that referenced a lot on here. 

BB: remain hopeful!

Rainy: 13 pages!! Wow. Definitely something to show your children when they're older. thanks for the update on Book. 

Vonn: thank goodness the tests didn't show anything worrisome! look forward to your update on the new clinic. 

comfy: Cheesecake is my favorite! Pamper yourself- paint your nails, take a long hot shower, go to bed early, watch a girly movie. Once a baby comes (and YOU WILL BECOME A MOM!) you won't be able to do that <3

Caribbean: I think i missed the reason why you and hubby were apart but are now back together (?)

Me- Today is my Friday, thank goodness. It took me 2 hours to get home from work tonight. traffic was AWFUL. I'm looking for a new job because I not a huge fan of my boss and the commute just blows. 
Hubby is going for SA tomorrow and I'm going for my HSG. I'm excited and dreading it at the same time.


----------



## jessiecat

Fezzle: So sorry about your FIL! So many emotions for your husband (trying to make a baby and losing dad). I think creating new life will really help with the grieving. 

Book: So glad you are getting amazing care. Are you at Children's Hospital in Boston?


----------



## Doxie

Crosshairs are the horizontal cover line and the verticle ovulation day line that Fertility friend graphs.


----------



## Vonn

Bookwrmgal--So good to hear from you! Glad to hear you got a definitive diagnosis. Not knowing is the worst. Big hugs to you, DH, and little miss.

8th graders, huh? Those middle-schoolers are so full of drama. I alternated between suppressing a belly laugh :rofl: and suppressing an eye roll :wacko: when I subbed in middle schools. (I used to be a high school teacher & subbed for awhile too.)

Stay positive everyone! Keep imagining those spermies chasing down that egg (or eggs!). :spermy:


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi ladies. 

I want my mum and a wife  I accidentally told my hubby I want my mum cos I feel sick and I think he got a bit upset :-( I want a wife to take over my housework and play with dd whilst I'm snuggled in bed.


----------



## Taurus8484

Book - so glad to hear from you. Will go read your blog when i get some spare time xx sounds like things are better


----------



## Comfycushions

Thanks for the encouragement ladies. Planning to practice midfullness, try and live in the moment and not allow myself to spin out endless disasterous scenarios in my head. Did yoga again this morning yay me!

Fezzle sorry to hear of the passing of your FIL. 

Book good to hear from you. Glad you're getting support from a great medical team. Shame the Boston commute thingy sounds like it's going to be trying.

Spud poor you feeling all sicky.:hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Book- I'm glad you got through the MRI ok. I'm hoping the best for you, your DH and Amelia Violet! 

Spud- I understand! Sometimes only a mum can do!

Looks like I'm in the TWW now- We got another session in last night and I am hoping OH is up for one more session tonight or tomorrow morning (at least we'll be in our own home tonight!).


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

terripeachy said:


> Caribbean-One more sleep until your reunion?? :happydance:

Well it's currently Friday night (well.. technically 1am Saturday) and I leave Sunday morning 7am, so I leave in a day, but I don't actually arrive until his time Monday afternoon. A lot of travelling ahead of me but a nice reward at the end of it :dance:


----------



## Vonn

Safe travels, Caribbean! It looks like you timed your ovulation perfectly for :sex:. Nicely done!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

jessiecat said:


> Caribbean: I think i missed the reason why you and hubby were apart but are now back together (?)

We actually currently live in different countries. I am in Australia, he is in the Caribbean. So I travel every couple of months! 6 - 8 weeks in Aus and then 4 weeks in US Virgin Islands. The things you do for love :shrug: but I love being able to go to different cities all the time. 

I am braving a 15 hour flight on Sunday... argh! Sydney to Dallas but then I get an afternoon/evening/night in Dallas so I can shop :D Usually I go Brisbane to Los Angeles which is 12 - 13 hours.

We have that G20 meeting in my city this weekend, so getting to the airport is going to be an adventure! It's exciting to think we have so many world leaders here at the moment, all of those Presidents and Prime Ministers in the one room! But I'd prefer to be away from the action. Too risky, if you ask me! :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

BBBliss-Three more days until beta...any updates? No pressure from me, just asking...


----------



## Doxie

Yay it's Friday! Of course I forgot my iPad. I like to have it on for background noise. I have Uverse where I can watch my favorite channels that stream live. When that gets boring I have Netflix I can put on. It's so quite in my office without anything.

I took my 7dpo bloodwork this am. Hopefully will hear on Monday some news. This cycle was probably the most convoluted as far as the timeframe of my potential ovulation. OPK showing one thing, temps showing another. Blah. I'm really curious to see if my LP goes longer than 10 days. 

Still no word back on DH's 2nd semen analysis. He is off to CA on Sunday so we will see the Urologist on the 26th. If no BFP this cycle then I think the next one we may go a little more aggressive. IUI if my dr thinks the semen counts are there for it.

Who is putting a BFP on their christmas list? Not sure if we needed to be naughty or nice to get what we want! I have both covered just incase.


----------



## Rainshiny

Good to hear from you, book! We're all rooting for the mass to shrink and be easy to deal with. Thoughts are with you.

Kfs, feel anything?

Vonn, why did you suspect heavy metal exposure again? 

Doxie- maybe clomid and iui would help. Hope you get helpful lab results.

Comfy- congrats on hitting the yoga mat! 

Fezzle, tough timing but that's great u fit in the BDing.

Doxie, hhhaaaaaa haaaaaa!!!

Spud- sorry you don't feel good!! Wives are nice to have around! My wife hates cleaning but she will fix things, cook, let's me stay in bed if I want, and Never snoozes the alarm, so I'm happy! Although I know things will be more challenging if we have a kid. Men need a reminder of their proper role in life besides providing sperm -- to keep mama (and mamas to be) happy! Lol...I say demand he does child care, puts dd to bed and gives you a footrub! (I'm on a roll here....haha)


----------



## Spudtastic

Rainshiny - your wife sounds marvelous  Could I borrow her for a week? Did you put red marks over yhe report ?
I'm loving the foot rub idea too  I hate to admit that I used to set my alarm to wake me up so I could wake dh up for work. I really can't believe I did it. I decided to stop and after a few sleep ins dh now sets his own alarm. Tee hee. 

I've told dh he has to do more dd stuff like put her to bed because I don't want her to think I've abandoned her in June. Also on the plus side we're hoping to take on a business partner (a couple) which will have so many pluses. Dh won't have to work 7 days a week and can do more things with dd, we get money to put towards a house and I will have less work too. So fingers crossed.


----------



## BBbliss

Girls just a quick update from from me...

Today is 14dp"0" or 11dp3dt and I tested this morning again with another BFN :(

And it's my birthday today, not a good birthday unfortunately...

Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers I know you girls we here with me every step


----------



## terripeachy

Oh BBliss-I'm sorry for the bfn but I am still holding out hope for you for your beta. In all honesty it is still early in the grand scheme of things. 

Happy birthday!!!! It's a day of celebration for your life anyway, so enjoy your day and celebrate you! <3


----------



## Fezzle

Happy birthday but sorry about the BFN!


----------



## Spudtastic

Bbliss - sorry for the bfn. It is still early so I'm also holding out hope for your betas. 
Give yourself lots of pampering today. Relax and have fun. You deserve it.


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Girls just a quick update from from me...
> 
> Today is 14dp"0" or 11dp3dt and I tested this morning again with another BFN :(
> 
> And it's my birthday today, not a good birthday unfortunately...
> 
> Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers I know you girls we here with me every step

Happy Birthday :hugs: I hope you can have a good day. Spoil yourself and think of all the good things in your life, and how much you've done :hugs:

Sorry to hear about the BFN. Don't give up hope yet. There's still a chance that something will show in a few days. 

Keeping everything crossed for you :hug:


----------



## Doxie

Have a cheery-up birthday!


----------



## kfs1

Bbliss - ditto everything that Terri said. I hope that you'll still get your miracle at your beta. And Happy birthday! Hope you're doing something to celebrate today.


----------



## Spudtastic

Rainshiny - I saw this and thought of you and wifey. It brought a few tears to my eyes. It's such an amazing thing you are doing.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1676160466391.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jessiecat

BB: Happy Birthday + 1 day! Step away from the tests right now! 

Spud and Rainy: Yes, we all need a wife!!! I'm on my 2nd marriage now and i made sure that this husband cooked, cleaned and did all the things the first one refused to do. ;)

Caribbean: Wow, i'm really impressed at how you and DH are handling the travel. Is there a plan for him to legally move to Australia or for you to move to him?

Fezzle: Yay for being in the 2 ww!

Doxie: I have no expectations of a BFP at all anymore. I was one of those naive women who thought I would get pregnant the first month trying! 

I had my HSG on Friday. I was expecting it to hurt but it was less painful than a pap smear! Hubs also went to the clinic and left a sample for analysis. We're going to start our BD- fest today and every other day for the next couple of weeks. I'm enjoying this time because I feel great. The 2WW is awful for me because of the bloating, cramps, and anticipation/dread of AF at the end.


----------



## Doxie

Jessie....both my husband and myself had no idea how getting pregnant could be so difficult. We were both raised hearing how you could get pregnant when you have unprotected sex. I was on BCPs for 20years. We thought it would be one maybe two months at the most before we got pregnant.

I heard all the clock is ticking stories. I thought it would be over once I hit menopause and only then. I had no concept of it being any more than that. NO clue the difficulty factor once I hit 35. 

I thought woman trying to get pregnant and wanting kids just hadn't had them yet because their husbands weren't on the same page and that anyone yearning for a child to the obsessive point had something wrong with them and lacked self esteem and individual worth. Yea, well....here I am. THAT woman!!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Just dropping in a quick hello from Texas! That 15 hour flight from Sydney to Dallas was horrendous. There was a 1 year old in the same row as me who SCREAMED her lungs out for about 4 of those hours. I have the worst headache now. Now to remember how to drive on the right. ...

My temps are looking good for tomorrow :D


----------



## jessiecat

Caribbean: Those long flights are the WORST. So happy this is such good timing for you tho!!! Enjoy your time with each other!!

Doxie: I've been talking with multiple friends who are 30-31 years old and are struggling too. A few of them have had multiple miscarriages and it's taking way longer than a year to get pregnant or carry a healthy pregnancy to term. It's a sign of the times (more women waiting for a good relationship, to be educated, etc). I wonder how much of it has to do with the crap we're all eating too.


----------



## Rainshiny

Spud -- I love it!! That is the sweetest adoption thought ever!!!! Thank you so much for posting. I'll send you a huge cyber hug!:hugs:

BBliss -- Happy Birthday, and hoping it's a late implanter. Sending tons of :dust: that you get a better result tomorrow!!

Caribbean -- Enjoy your visit! I'm guessing we won't hear much from you for a while as you'll be otherwise occupied. :winkwink::winkwink:

Wives are very cool. The stats show that although we've come a long way, women still do a disproportionate amount of the housework and child care compared to men. But there are a ton of wonderful hubbies out there. I almost got snatched by one or two. Jessie, I like how you had a new checklist for hubbie 2!

AFM - we had about 30 edits to the home study report. Sheesh. Typos galore. Glad that's done. Not sure what's next - hope they tell us quickly. 

Doxie and Jessie, I so know where you're coming from. I did not think all of that over 35 nonsense applied to me!! Still, most women can get pregnant up to 40 or 41, and many can after that, even with their own eggs. But why us???? :shrug:It's not fair!! :dohh: Waaaaahhhh...:cry: Ahem, pulling self together, remembering serenity prayer, visualizing happiness, eating chocolate, all better :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

I assumed my age would be the issue, but turns out, I have the eggs, but they aren't maturing or being released due to PCOS instead! I've always known that my mom struggled to conceive me- they tried for 3 years and went through lots of Clomid cycles before I was conceived. I think because of that, and the fact that I've always had irregular periods (that Drs never cared about since I wasn't TTC), I assumed I'd need help too. 

Rainshiny- hope you move on to the next step soon! My OH was adopted and with his father passing, it's been lovely in a way to see how close his family is even though none of them are related by blood (his brother was adopted too).

Caribbean- I hate flights like that! Have fun!

jessiecat- enjoy your fertile time! I hope the HSG gives you a boost this cycle!


----------



## terripeachy

jessie-Glad your HSG wasn't too bad. I didn't think mine was that bad either. I assume you got the all clear, so enjoy your BD fest. hee hee.

Caribbean-Enjoy your stay with you hubs and check in when you can! We know you're in good hands though, so don't mind us.

Rain-Wow, 30 edits..hopefully it was only typos. Looking forward to the next step.

AFM-It's my last day of BCP, and I should get AF in the next few days. My meds should be on my doorstep when I get home, and I can start temping again with regularity. I must say, I'm a little excited about that. :) Otherwise, not much going on here.


----------



## Lanfear333

I went in for my CD21 labs yesterday and now am just waiting for results. I didn't ask when I'd hear anything, so now I debate calling my OBGYN and pestering them about it.

They even did an HCG, but I was only 6dpo, so it probably won't show anything.

It's a very interesting difference, becoming pregnant without trying vs. doing everything in your power to make it happen. My son was a bit of a surprise, and didn't happen at the best time in our relationship. Now, almost 10 years later, I am in love and want to have a family with this wonderful man and we're having trouble. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Doxie

Lanny, you and I are about on the same cycle. I'm supposedly 9DPO today. I cant get into FF to log my temp because WIFI is down (and i dont recall my "memorized" password to get on from my pc rather than iPad) but it was the same as yesterday's. 

I want the opportunity to POAS this cycle while I am still unsure which way it could go!! Every other time I was like, eh this'll be another BFN. I'm hoping that with the clomiphene it will streatch out my LP and at least trick me into thinking my period is late!!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Doxie - I'm 7dpo. Had a nice little temp dip yesterday and it's back up today. Weren't we close on cycle last month, too?

I know what you mean, wanting to have the opportunity to poas. I have two FRERs that came with my OPKs and a dollar cheapie that have been sitting around for a couple cycles now. 

Trying not to symptom spot for the second month in a row. I'm just watching my temps and recording minimal information. I feel good about this month.

Off ttc topic....here comes the snow. :cry:


----------



## Doxie

Here's some viagra to keep those temps up!


----------



## Doxie

7DPO Progesterone - 23.9
:happydance:


----------



## Lanfear333

Awesome Doxie! FX for you!!!!!

I called my office and they said everything came back good and my actual written results are already in the mail. I'm going to be checking my mailbox obsessively with anticipation.


----------



## terripeachy

Lanfear and Doxie-Both of your charts are looking really good. :thumbup:


----------



## Doxie

Thanks ladies! However, given the semen situation, I'm 60% thinking BFN and 40% thinking BFP. Stranger things have happened. BD'ing was also off due to the hunting trip...and he didnt even get anything!!

DH is in CA until Friday afternoon. I am picking him up from the airport. I may PIAC Friday morning so we can test when he gets home! I dont know...part of me wants to wait until AF is late..but with my wonky cycles, wtf is late these days anyhow!!

Terri, how are you feeling/doing??


----------



## Doxie

Lanfear333 said:


> Awesome Doxie! FX for you!!!!!
> 
> I called my office and they said everything came back good and my actual written results are already in the mail. I'm going to be checking my mailbox obsessively with anticipation.

You stalk it like a PRO!


----------



## Vonn

Rainshiny--You crack me up with the serenity prayer and chocolate! Whatever it takes, right? 

It's so nice to be in a place where we can acknowledge the wackiness of this TTC business...chuckle at our obsessive selves and then shake our heads because next month/next round we'll just be back on that emotional roller coaster all over again!

Doxie, Lanfear, Fezzle--hope the tww pays off. Nice progesterone number, Doxie! That clomid really did the trick!

Terri--hope your package of meds comes today. That really seems like the start of the next cycle.

AFM--I go a new fertility specialist tomorrow morning. I'm so interested to see what she thinks. I've got a list of things I want done/checked. I have to work to strike the balance of being proactive and well-read, without bossing the doctor around. It's not easy for me sometimes! I've read so much and thought so much about all of this, but I know I do not have the medical knowledge or experience of an MD.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

If St Thomas is a-rockin', don't come a-knockin! 

:sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-your doctor should be happy you're asking a lot of questions and know what you're talking about. Don't let him/her get away until all of your questions are answered. I'll be looking forward to hearing how it goes. 

BBbliss- Well? Regardless of what happened today, you are in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Thank you Terri... My beta was negative :(

I was prepared for it and the worse part was my birthday over the weekend. Now I'm not sure the direction we are going to take, DF said he needs a few days before he talk about it...


----------



## Vonn

BBbliss--:hug::hug: I'm so sorry!! Thinking of you.


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry bbliss :hugs:


----------



## Delphine11

So very sorry to hear that, BBBliss : ( : (

Look after yourself :hug:


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, bbbliss! I hope you figure out a good plan.


----------



## kfs1

Bbliss - No words, really. :( Just know you're in my thoughts. :hug:


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry BBBliss.


----------



## alison29

Hi,
I have been reading thread for a while.
I am jumping in (;

Vonn: I feel that way too that it has to be the "dr's idea" still and they will be more helpful. I say things like what do you think about ----? do you think we could test it just to put my mind to rest stuff like that. GL!

Lanfear and Doxie yipee for ovulation! 

BBliss so sorry to hear. Maybe you could change the protocol after having a WTF! appointment with your RE he must have some ideas right? But good idea giving df time to process. 

Terri: good luck with this cycle it is the first one with the change in protocol. GL!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I'm sorry BBbliss :hug: I hope you are okay.. just take some time for yourself and we will all be here for you :flower: :hugs:



The travelling just about killed me, I even missed my flight from Dallas to Miami yesterday, but got on a later flight, and I couldn't get my temp since Sunday so I've missed 2 days and meant to be ovulating any minute now so I've messed up my chart again :nope: 

BTW no one mentioned it was 30 degrees in Dallas! I came from an Aussie Summer of 95+ and going to a 'wintry' Caribbean of 85... I wasn't expecting Texan ice on my rental car! :xmas8:

I made dh do his husbandly duties twice last night lol... I even tried this morning as well! Poor guy limped off to work this morning, I think! :blush:
He was like 'Can't we just wait until tonight?' looking for a splint... I showed him my FF app to show him that I have been putting a lot of effort into this for these very few specific days and all he needs to do is... :winkwink: I mean... some guys dream of having a girl demand sex! But I am happy that we actually have a chance this month, last month sucked with not even a glimmer of hope. 

I will catch up with all of you lovely ladies in the next couple of days when my jet lag goes away. 

:flower::flower:


----------



## Doxie

I'm sorry BBBliss. hugs for you.

Lanny, your chart is looking amazing!! FX!!!

Caribbean - yes, we are getting slammed here in Texas with some cold weather!! But I heard cold weather helps sperm production which is what I need so I'm Ok with it :)

I was shocked when I took my temp this am. This is the best looking chart i've had on record..even if it just turns out to yield a BFN. I want to POAS but waiting until dh gets back!!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Doxie- your chart is looking great as well. FX for us both!

Caribbean - your posts always crack me up.


----------



## terripeachy

BBliss-I'm so sorry. I didn't mean to bring you out of your pensive, wallowing time alone, I was just curious as to what happened. I KNOW that you will be on this path again, but I definitely understand taking some time out to reassess things. :hugs2: Love ya!

As the eggs turn...who will be next, kfs1, Doxie? Lanfear? It's getting exciting ladies!

Caribbean-It's freezing everywhere. I was watching football last night and by the breath of the players I KNEW they were in Pittsburgh. Come to find out, they were in Tennessee. Crazy cold. If I can just make it through today's high of 29, we'll be warming up the rest of the week. So far so good (being inside helps. hee hee). :wacko:

Hi alison! Tell us more about yourself! Where are you in the process? 

Yeah, this is my first frozen cycle. We'll see how it goes. I decided that starting tomorrow I'm off caffeine. I can drink some decaf tea or honey/lemon water. I just like having a warm drink in the morning, so anything will work, really. We'll see if it REALLY works. I also have the endo scratch again tomorrow. I have to remember to wear my :jo: panties so I have something comfortable on after that madness. hee hee.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

:hugs: and more :hugs: for you BB. We are here for you! 

Caribbean - your poor manhandled hubby! heehee! I hope your jet lag goes away quickly and that you adjust to the winter temp changes. Poor you - it's in the 30F range here.

Terri- I know what you mean about a cuppa of something hot in the morning. Lemon zinger tea has helped me quite a bit lately in that regard. or some mulled cider. I do have the occasional cup of coffee too. 

Doxie, Lan- your temps are looking fantastic!

Alison- Welcome!

Rain- 30 edits isn't too bad at all! So now are you even more in a waiting game?

Hi everyone else!

AFM- I hated subbing with a white hot passion of a thousand suns. DH really doesn't want me to do it again because it was so stressful but I told him I would try twice more- elementary and high school. I am really stressed and dreading it though. When it all comes down to it, I'm only making minimum wage doing it. I have another ultrasound Friday then my OB decided he wants to do one on thanksgiving eve and I go to Boston again on the 5th. My Mother and Aunt are going with me. Yeah, my Mother has been reaching out - I'm a cause du jour for her. If it means $ because they pity me and a drive into Boston then I'll whore myself out :shrug:

One of my BFF is doing a gofundme but she has been having medical issues lately so no clue when she will be able to get it up. I feel so bad because she feels guilty but I keep reassuring her that her health is much more important (she is a recent leukemia survivor)


----------



## Vonn

Doxie--I'm not convinced FF got your ov date correct. It looks to me like you ov'ed on day 12. That'd be even better! Have you been one ovulate early? Or, maybe that's a clomid side effect? 

Caribbean--Good for you for getting the BD in, though I'm sure you were exhausted from your travels. The weather in the US is crazy right now. Minneapolis is ridiculously cold. 

Alison--Welcome! Look forward to hearing about your journey.

Terri--GL with the scratch. Sure hope it pays off!

Book--Wishing you so much luck with the dr visits...and the subbing! Minimum wage for substitute teaching is horrendous, btw.

Hi to everyone else!

AFM--I went to a new FS this morning. The clinic was highly recommended to me by my dr. Only later did I realize that all the drs are OB-GYNs, none are Reproductive Endocrinologists. Not sure if I should be bothered by that. :shrug:

Anyway, the appt started off with the dr talking at me and recapping what she knows about me after (clearly) "glancing" at my records, only some of which had shown up. I certainly could have done a better job of talking about myself & my situation. But there was no, "Tell me about yourself & what you've been doing." :growlmad: 

She was completely dismissive of BBT. She said I'd be better off just using an ovulation predictor and not really bothering with BBT. Why are drs like that? How can we see the benefits of following a cycle this way & drs don't? :nope:

She wants to test a bunch of stuff on day 3 (estradiol, FSH, AMH). Day 5-9 she wants to do an HSG. She wants to follow a cycle through with ultrasounds to check follicle growth and lining thickness. All those things I liked very much. But I didn't even bother to ask about the tests listed in "Making Babies" because when I started to bring it up she gave me the, "Yeah, we can talk about other tests in the future." Total blow off.

Not my favorite kind of dr. But, I am going to give her another shot. Perhaps it can grow into a collaborative dr-patient relationship. I needed to vent, but I really am going to try to focus on the fact-finding mission this next cycle will be. Sorry for the long post!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Doxie - don't get me wrong, I love cold weather! I just wasn't expecting it and only happened to have a sweater in my carry on luggage in case it was chilly on the plane. I get out at DFW airport in a skirt and flip flops, into a very windy 36 degrees. Not prepared at all! 
Good luck with your temps!! Your chart is looking great! Fingers crossed that temp stays high! :thumbup:

Terri - A high of 29?? Is it snowing yet? Good luck with the endo scratch tomorrow. It's all worth it in the end... Go the granny panties!! :happydance:

Book - Yes poor hubby  I am sure he hates being hassled to give it up. Since he's turned 40 he tires more easily but it doesn't stop me from at least trying :D 

Vonn - My brother used to live in Minneapolis.. I've heard the stories of winter! Crazy!
I would be frustrated with the new FS. I hate when doctors don't actually listen to you, like you couldn't possibly know better about your own body than they do. Hopefully you will work it out into a better relationship! You said you had wanted to ask so many questions so I am guessing that didn't happen at all :( (re-read to see that is right! Sorry jet lagged brain)

Lanfear - Glad I can entertain you lol... I have a pretty wicked sense of humour so I can't help it no matter what I am doing! Makes life more fun though, that's for sure. Your chart is looking fantastic! Fingers crossed for you too. 




So are all you snowbirds ready to come visit me yet??

I have plenty of chairs available... :winkwink: :laugh2:

https://oi57.tinypic.com/nmgoci.jpg


----------



## Rainshiny

Bbliss-- I'm so sorry- that sucks. Hugs and more hugs. I'm sure in time you'll have a plan for what's next that works for you.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Bbliss, I am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Gosh this thread moves quick, havent been on for a few days and have to go back pages to see whats happened lol

BBliss  :hugs: sorry for your BFN

Moni  how are things going?? Want bump pic..

Jessiecat  did you get the results from your tests??

Kfs1  how are you feeling??? Any symptoms??? Have you POAS yet??? Have many frozen did you get???

Peachy  sorry to hear the scratch hurt, but if it helps.get your body all ready for next cycle and your FETonce again I will have everything crossed for you xx

Spud  hope your feeling a little better

Rain  sounds like things are progressing along for you both..hopefully it wont be too much longer xx

Vonn  sorry things didnt go like you expected at appointmentvent away

Comfy - :hugs:

Caribbean  glad to see you got some bonking in.poor hubbyisnt it suppose to be you who shouldnt be able to walk :haha:..ps your photo makes me extremely jealous

Fezzle  sorry to hear about FILglad you got a couple of bonks in and if I remember correctly, its your first go on Clomid..oh I wished your put temps in so I could chart stalk you :haha:

Nikki  how did your appointment go??

Lanfear  your chart looks great :thumbup:

Book  so good to hear from youlove the MRI pic..sounds like your surrounded by people who will try their best for your little girl xx

Doxie  your chart looks great alsofingers crossed for you both :thumbup:

Welcome alison29 

Hi Galvan and anyone else I missed

Afm  not a lot happening.cannot wait until Xmas to have a few weeks off work, just feel like I need a break at the moment. Apart from that..nada, zilch, nothing!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Caribbean- my hubby is the same way. When I got separated 4 yrs ago from my first husband I thought I would have no problems having lots and lots of sex. Only I learned that men are worse than women with the not being in the mood. The sex driven man over 30 was a lie! And save me a chair on the beach! I left work at the library tonight and Brrrr! A wee bit nippy out there! 

Vonn - I would have been furious with the Dr too. Ugh! Just remember you are your own best advocate and keep pressing the point if you feel like you aren't being listened to.


----------



## jessiecat

happy Tuesday ladies!

BB: UGH. I know you're beyond disappointed and frustrated. 

Peachy: "as the eggs turn..." HAHA

Book: When I was in high school we had a substitute teacher who told everyone he was a stuntman when he wasn't a sub. He got fired after getting into a fistfight with one of my classmates. 

Vonn: Your doctor sounds like mine. Even the recommended tests are the same. They're all in cahoots. ;)

Doxie, Lan, KFS, Fezzle: WHO is next?!?!?!

Caribbean: Awwww, looks like home to me (I'm from Hawaii)

Hi to the rest of you lovely gals. I hope all is well, wherever in the world you are. 


Still waiting on the results of my HSG, CD 3 and hubby's SA. We've started our BD fest for this month. Trying to have some fun this time around and nix the OPKs and whatever else i'm "supposed" to do. Hubby and I are flying to mom-in-law's house for thanksgiving and will be there almost all of next week. Going to have some very, very quiet BD'ing. :blush:


----------



## Nikki1979

Taurus - Only 5 more weeks to Christmas. My DS was due in March so I was 26/27 weeks pregnant during the holidays and I used it as an excuse to indulge a bit too much in the Christmas goodies. 

My appointment is tomorrow. I cannot wait..I just hope I don't end up being disappointed where she basically tells me what I already know. After my second loss, I went to see a Recurrent miscarriage specialist. I was so excited and hoped to get some answers. I came back feeling more down as I felt like the doctor was more interested in making money than actually helping me.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck with the quiet BDing, Jessie1 It seems that every time we are at the inlaws, it is time to BD, and we always get the bed that squeaks. LOL

Carribean, I am on the next plane!! SO jealous right now! No snow here, just cold and wet.

Hey everyone! I have been reading everyone's posts, just not posting. I have been in my own little world here lately, stressed out with school, work, and whether to move to GA for real or not. We are halfway TTC again. I got some OPKs and HPTs from Amazon last week. I never thought I would buy them again, but decided to give it my all a few months while we are waiting to do IVF. This cycle, we only BDed CD9 and CD17 I believe, so I doubt we got anything. AF is due this week if my cycles are back to normal.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hope all goes well Nikki and will be stalking for updates.

Yes i think im around 28 weeks around xmas......ill take any excuse to eat lots lol


----------



## Rainshiny

Ok Nikki, have a list of questions on a pad of paper and don't let him/her leave til you go thru them! That's the only way Ive gotten drs to stop and listen for a minute.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Good luck today at your scratch. Remember - it'll all be worth it!!! :) And "as the eggs turn?" - hahaha - you're too funny.

Bbliss - Once again, so sorry for the negative. I hope you can take some time for yourself before you get back up on that horse.

Caribbean - Happy to hear that you're finally with your hubs. Hope you caught that eggie with all of that BDing.

Doxie - I'm happy that you're happy with your chart. I hope this is your month!

Book - Glad to hear that you're doing well. My DH was a sub for a few years before he got his first full-time position. I always thought the pay was so ridiculous - I mean, you're in charge of an entire class for the day! You should be paid a decent wage.

Vonn - Sorry that your appt wasn't that great. I remember my RE being very impressed with my BBT charts but I've heard of other doctors dismissing them as well. Anyway, at least you're getting the first round of tests done. That's a good first step.

Nikki - Good luck at your appt today.

Rainshiny - So happy to hear that things are progressing. What happens now that you handed in your edits?

Taurus - Ugh. No symptoms whatsoever, except for on and off headaches. I'm too scared to POAS which is kind of silly because it's not going to change the outcome! I have my beta tomorrow morning so I think I'll flip a coin to see if I'll POAS before I go in since I keep going back and forth in my head. I think if I had some symptoms I'd be more inclined. Oh, and I have 2 in the freezer. One was good quality, the other so-so. She said they probably wouldn't have even frozen the "so-so" one but since they were freezing the other one, they kept it.


----------



## Doxie

Ooo, registering a temp drop this am...blah.


----------



## Lanfear333

Terri-I hope the scratch goes well for you.

Vonn-Sorry to hear the Dr. wasn't exactly what you wanted. Maybe the 2nd appt. will be better?

Caribbean-I would love to be in one of those chairs right now.

Book-I don't know how you managed with subbing. I'd probably swear at them and lose my job. I try not to, but tend to have the mouth of a sailor.

Jessie-Have fun with your BD fest. Hopefully this will be the one for you!

Temp dropped huge this morning. I slept like crap, was out of bed 4 times, and got cold enough put a shirt on. So I have no idea whether it was a drop or just a result of bad sleep. I still have this strange head cold that's not a head cold, and other than a couple of pinchy feelings yesterday, no cramps. My complexion is perfect and it never is during this time. We did just get new face wash, so maybe it's that. However, my skin was great during my first pregnancy. 

I am now slapping myself on the hand and saying it's time to step away from the symptom spotting.


----------



## Lanfear333

Doxie said:


> Ooo, registering a temp drop this am...blah.

Gahhhh, me too, Doxie.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Blah that sucks for both of you, Doxie and Lanfear... I was hoping we would see some BFP's this week.
Lanfear - I am awful at symptom spotting!! I get to the point where I think there is no possible way I cannot be pregnant. I will have every single symptom under the sun except that BFP. Talk about make yourself go crazy!


----------



## Lanfear333

Carribbean-I did really well last month with the symptom spotting by attributing everything I felt to some other cause. I didn't even cry when AF came. I was pretty proud of that.

I'm still not counting myself out for that BFP, considering I still have at least until Sunday before AF shows. Come on temps, go back up!


----------



## Doxie

Lanny, I have this weird head cold thing too. It's cold and pretty dry here in SE texas. When I blow my nose sometimes, there's blood.....that's when I know its bad.

I was cold last night so used the comforter. I rarely do. Had the heat down to 68 and the ceiling fan on. Dog was up at 315am for peepee. I temp at 530am. I was completely out when the iBasal started beeping its alarm. I took my temp before I went to bed, just to see what it was while I was mobile...and it was lower than it has been tues morning. I didn't like that and had a feeling it was going to be lower this am.

Not good odds this cycle and usually I face that fact....it just seemed this time was different and looking better. I don't even know when to expect AF!!!! Just going by what ff seems to think.


----------



## Lanfear333

What's with us both being cold last night, other than the outdoor weather!?

My LP is usually 12-13 days, and I'm only 9dpo. We're not out yet, Doxie. It's only 11 dpo for you. Don't lose hope cycle buddy!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lanfear- I will re-cross my fingers for you.. I hope it was just from the bad night's sleep! I have tried to attribute my symptoms to other things but it was just getting to the point that I couldn't find any other reason for it. It's so hard to stop when you're so sure!


----------



## terripeachy

Doxie/Lanfear-Eventually temperatures have to drop sometimes, so don't give up just yet. Plenty of time to get that BFP!

kfs1-Whatever you decide will be the right thing to do. If you're getting stressed over it, either do it or don't. Like you said, what's done is done (for the most part), but stress doesn't help. :friends:

Caribbean-Thanks for the pretty picture even though I hate you right now. HA!!HA!!

Vonn-My OBGYN said to chart and she charted her first month doing her obgyn rotation and "my temperature stayed up, and I told my husband, I think we're pregnant!" If I could go back in time, knowing what I know now, I would have probably beat her with a stick if she said that to me, HOWEVER, I was not even temping/trying so I didn't know any better. Some people are just lucky (or 22 years old). hee hee. My FS doctor said that the data from FF is outdated, and if it makes me happy to temp, carry on, but he doesn't put much stock into it. Most doctors are jerks, so just continue asking your questions and go through the motions. It is good to get that stuff that she recommended done, if you haven't, but she doesn't have to be such a snob about it. Their bedside manner has MUCH to be desired.

And Nikki-Good luck today and stand your ground as well. Don't leave until you're ready. Make sure you get all your questions answered, and make them work for your money. That's why they are there, and you've done your research so he/she should appreciate it.

Book-Sorry your subbing job sucked, but I am glad you're going to try the other schools and see how it goes. I bookmarked your website, so I can read about things on a more regularly basis. Sorry to hear about your bestie having health issues as well. Oh, and I laughed about whoring yourself out. Do what you gotta do! Your mom owes you WAY MORE than a ride and some pity. Whore, whore, whore, whore! hee hee. 

Hi to those I've missed!

AFM...my appointment was fine. They said I had two fibroids. The doc was like "You have fibroids?" I yelled out 'Not to my knowledge! When did those show up?' He just clicked the measurements and kept it moving. He did the ultrasound first, and then it was time for the dreaded scratch. He was much more aggressive than the woman that did it last time, and I am bleeding today. It seemed like it took longer, but the pain wasn't as bad. However, last time, I didn't see the betadine once I went pee, and I didn't see blood. This time I see/saw both. I am feeling better now and am just waiting for the call from the nurse. I did ask the assistant if a cycle could be cancelled because of fibroids and she said "More than half of all women have them, so that's no reason to cancel it." Phew! I also had to get on the scale. Not impressed with my weight AT.ALL. I am pretty sure I was about ~130 going into this process, and now I've gained almost 8 pounds. It's only been 6 months. :growlmad:

I started temping again this morning and my temps are back at pre-O, so I'm feeling good. I stopped taking bcps on Monday morning, so I imagine AF will arrive, but I'm not absolutely sure. We'll see, I guess, but I will temp regularly from now until my BFP! Much <3 to all.


----------



## Lanfear333

Terri-it usually took me 3-4 days after stopping my pills every month before AF would show. 

Got my lab results in the mail today. Progesterone was 19.29, Prolactin 12. Negative hCG, but I expected as much at 6dpo.

Went home on lunch and took my temp because I felt hot. It was 98.51, which is almost a degree higher than this morning, and actually quite high for me during the day. Hopefully it's that high in the morning. FX


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Lan- my temp gets super wonky when I have a bad night sleep so fx the same goes for you! Oh just saw your update and woohoo that the temps stayed up. Now they just need to stay high!

Nikki- stand strong with your appointment and let us know how it went! Advocate Advocate Advocate! My bestie with the leukemia (also a Niki) went through hell getting diagnosed and she wishes she advocated for herself so fiercely in the beginning. So that goes for all of us- be bitches! stand strong! :thumbup:

Terri- you poor thing with the aggressive scratcher! I'm glad they aren't canceling the cycle because of the fibroid and I hope the fibroids don't cause you any pain. I will definitely whore myself big time while my mother is treating me like the cause du jour heehee

Hi everyone else! :flower:

AFM- not much. Work at the library was super busy last night and I was knackered today as a result. The beagles were super snuggly today so I took advantage and was lazy. Got some laundry done and then some nice surprises in the mail. I got the cute cloth diapers I ordered from my co-op. My oldest friend lives in Italy now (hubs in the Navy) and co-runs the group. She added some blankets as a surprise with my order. Then I got a couple of books from another friend in the mail. Then my sister, with whom I've had no contact with in a year, sent me a card. The card was a nice thought, even though she sent one for people who just had a baby. The weird thing is that she wrote to "trust in the lord and it will all turn out as it should". My sister has never been religious a day in her life, other than self-worship, and I was kind of offended because of how I took the sentiment. Still.. it was nice she sent a card. Just a head scratcher I guess.
My wonder twin is leaving in a few days for a cruise with her boyfriend and another close friend is spending Thanksgiving in Vegas. I kind of hate them right now for being in warmer climates. Then I think it could be worse, I could be living in Buffalo right now with their 5+ feet of snow!


----------



## Doxie

Lanny...since you temp'd I had to as well. I don't feel hot but it was 99.05. Here's to hoping that tomorrow's will be on the upswing when it counts. Need it to hold out until Friday so I can poas!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Doxie and Lan - your temps really are up there! :dust:

Terri - You can't hate me if I am inviting you! It's a rule! ;)

Book - They do have virgin Pina Coladas on that beach I posted the photo of... just sayin ;)

Still no cross hairs on my chart but I am hoping it will appear on Monday (or later), because that would have been perfect timing! I decided to check my cervix a couple of nights ago which is something I have never done before, and will most likely never do again :-/ Maybe having nails is a no no... it bled like a stuck pig! Enough that if I didn't know better, I would have classed as mid AF, continuing on until the morning! Wow.. didn't know that was going to happen.. I don't have sharp nails at all, and I didn't prod it crazily. 
So "they" say if it feels soft like lips, you're fertile, if it feels like the tip of your nose, not fertile.. well to me it felt like a very soft nose tip with very soft mooshiness in front of it. Sorry for TMI but I don't generally go around feeling cervices too often anymore, so I don't know what it means. How hard is not fertile/how soft is fertile? Is a very soft nose tip somewhere in between? Some people have super squishy noses... 

So even though I don't have my FF cross hairs yet, I will assume I am safely in the dreaded 2WW. I also bought a FF membership as it's only $16.95 for 3 months at the moment and I want to make sure I can see everything available to me so I can properly obsess.


----------



## Lanfear333

"Some people have super squishy noses" :haha:

So glad there is no one in my area right now at work because that made me giggle.

Temp is back up. I feel like I've been hit by a truck in the face. Didn't sleep a lot last night, got three straight at least though. I normally have complete abdominal cramps and at least some sign of AF by 10dpo, but nothing other than a couple twinges, mostly in the same spot. I have a small amount of nausea.


----------



## Doxie

Lanny, looking good. I'm going to say I'm out. Temp falling again today.


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry Doxie. You're not out yet, but I can see why you'd feel that way. :hugs:


----------



## moni77

Hey all. Sorry was away a couple days. Catching up onphone while waiting for a meeting. Took a pic on Monday, I'll try to connect to the computer to send it later, can't do fromphone. 

Fxed to all this week!


----------



## KBrain3377

You ladies are pretty entertaining, I love checking this board to see what everyone is up to. Not sure when the last time I posted was, but not much new with me, other than that I'm soooooo glad the 1st trimester is over. Now I have more energy and no more nausea, and once again I'm craving red meat like crazy and can' stand the sight of chicken - same exact thing happened when I was pregnant last time with my son. 
My son, almost 17 months, seems to be going thru teething, a bad cold and the terrible twos all at the same time, so I've been exhausted and still going to bed at 10 pm every night. Meal time is a chore now for us, he's always been great with eating everything and now suddenly won't eat anything except yogurt and goldfish crackers, and will throw a tantrum if I give him anything else. UGH, so frustrating, but I have to remember that this too, shall pass. He seems to sense that my belly is expanding, and even though we haven't really talked to him about the new baby, he loves to lay on it, pat it and kiss it. It's very cute, he's a very cuddly little man and I know he'll love his little sister. 

Lanfear - your temps look great! I think I also had a double dip like you have now, in the cycle when I got pregnant. FX for you lady!

Doxie - sorry you think you're out, but at least your LP this cycle has been better then before, am I right on that? 12 days is a great LP. 

Nikki - I hope you get the answers you need from your doc, and I think being well-read and prepared is the best way to be your own advocate. I researched the heck out of my own situation and i think i would have never gotten preggers without doing that, b/c the doc just doesn't have the time and would never spend as much time on my case as i did. If you think u want to try certain protocols you've read about, I hope you speak up - don't assume that docs have all the basis covered. Mine sure didn't, even though he was great, but i had to come up with my own protocol which he reluctantly agreed to - and bam! - it worked! Good luck to you!

Terry - Good luck to you and your frosties! We're all waiting here patiently with you. 

I know some of you ladies are complaining about the cold and weather in the 20's (except of course for Caribbean.... GRRR - JK!). Well I'm here in Chicago where it's been between 10 and 15 degrees the last three days! This has to be a cruel joke, it's not even December. My son refuses to wear mittens, so we can no longer take him out on walks or the playground - now we have to pay for the indoor play spaces in our neighborhood, like Gymboree and the like, which charge $15/a visit, which adds up fast if you go every day. 

Yesterday I was missing my horse world so much I decided to drive to my barn just to be around all the activity, and inhale that wonderful barn smell. The horse I had been training was being ridden by a student and and behaving really badly, and all the work that I did with her seems to have gone out the window. I was so frustrated that I could not get in the saddle and do what I love to do. :nope: But my hubs made me swear that I would not ride till this baby is born, so here I am just bitching about it.


----------



## Vonn

KBrain--Good to hear from you & glad things are going well! Can you remind me of what your protocol was? Love to hear what's worked for others.

Nikki--Can't wait to hear about your dr appt, when you're ready to share. Ready to either celebrate the fact that you've found a great, responsive dr or plan for how to turn a not-so-great dr experience into something better.

Lanfear--Awesome chart!! Can't wait to see what the next couple days hold.

Doxie--Not time to give up hope yet. Are you having any typical AF symptoms? Or different symptoms? Or no symptoms?

Terri & Caribbean--Hope your bleedings have stopped.

Hi to everyone else!

I am trying desperately to decide what to do about this new dr I went to. I don't want to make the dr hate me because I am so pushy, but I also don't have time to waste being brushed off when I have suggestions. Do I try to cultivate a collaborative relationship w/this dr or do I cut my losses and run away? I'm considering writing to her and sharing my hopes (& not critiquing too much). Just bummed out by the whole interaction and trying to get more positive. I can vent tonight to my acu prac, whom I love, although I haven't seen much of a change yet. I know it's good for my emotional health, at least.


----------



## Doxie

Well, I have some light cramping and that's all. My AF symptoms have not been very clear or consistent. There have been times that it showed up with 0 warning. 

Yes, this is a good LP length after the last. Things have been so super screwy though after being off BCPs. It's almost like every other month is a short cycle.

Awe KBrain...I know what it's like when ponies go bad. I finished working my gelding and asked the barn owner if she wanted to get on. Keep in mind she is like 75+. So she gets on and Psymin just stands there. He is not interested. She's kicking and he won't go. I had to encourage him...but he wouldn't walk a straight line! He's super sensative and if you even look left with your eyes, he tracks left. Then she was like, he's not very responsive. I had to laff. Yea...not for you!

I added a photo of me and the Psy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## KBrain3377

Vonn - sure thing. My main problems were a short LP and a very sad AMH number of .4. The progesterone took care of the LP issue, and after many monitored Chlomid cycles, I kept seeing that although at the start of the cycle I had as many as 10 eggs starting to grow, but mid-cycle there would be one dominant one, and by the end of the cycle I would only have one or two eggs read to pop. After 3 or 4 cycles like this, I wanted to switch things up but he was happy with just doing what we were doing and trying again. I insisted he switch me to Femara, and also I started reading up about estrogen priming, which is a protocol mostly used for IVF, but the more I read the more I was convinced that it can work for me. Basically, with taking Chlomid or Femara, your objective it to get as many eggs as you can to maturity, thereby increasing the chances of conception. When one egg pulls into the lead early on in the cycle, it signals the other eggs to stop growing, and this of course defeats the purpose of taking Chlomid or Femara. What estrogen priming does is it suppresses your body from producing FSH, which allows your follicles to remain dormant longer, and then stops one egg from pulling out in front, so you have more mature eggs at ovulation. I took it about 7 days post ovulation, for 5 days (so you start the cycle before). It did the trick in one cycle! I tried to get pregnant with my son for 2.5 years! With this baby, I went right back to this protocol and did the exact same thing and once again got pregnant first month we tried! I'm not saying this will work for everyone, as many ladies have different issues, but I'm saying that sometimes we have to get creative and steer our docs in the right direction. I don't think my doc would have every tried this without my pushing him, he thought it was a protocol reserved for IVF only, but after it worked for me, he admitted he would try it with some of his other patients. Now the one thing I do have to say is that he was at least receptive to my suggestions, even when he did not thing they will work, and i think u have to find a doc that will be open to your input at the very least. If he/she isn't, I would move on and find a different one.


----------



## KBrain3377

Oh Doxie, he's a beauty and you two look great together. It's funny how they respond differently to different people. My barn owner also thinks she's the expert when in reality her own horses are some of the worst behaved in the barn. The mare I had I been working with was actually one of her horses, that she wanted to add to the school program for the advanced students. Coming in, she was heavy in the hand, unbalanced and either rushed jumps or refused them altogether. After about 2 months working with her almost every day, she became an absolute delight, carried herself better than any school horse and jumped like a dream. Now when I saw her last night, she was back to rushing and refusing jumps, balked a few times, etc. Ugh, so frustrating.


----------



## moni77

Snuck on at work...Here is the bump pic...don't mind the mess and the kitty butt. (Hubby is not the best photographer - this was the best out of about 8 pics)
 



Attached Files:







1416270220811[2].jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 32


----------



## terripeachy

Yay Moni!! You look so cute and happy. Thanks for sharing that picture.

Doxie-What a beautiful picture of you and your horse. I love looking at pictures.

Vonn-I'm going to go back and read what your doctor mentioned again because, from what I remember, I think the things he/she mentioned are things that you should have done. You can always go see someone else for a consult and if you feel better with them then go to the new place. I do understand that you want the doctor to show he/she cares at least a smidge and isn't just going through these things by rote, so I hear you. You know what's best for you, so whatever you decide will be the right decision.

When I leave work today I'm going to put light AF on my chart. I think this dollop of blood that I got earlier is AF showing up, so I'm just going to start a new chart. It is a new cycle, afterall.

Doxie/Lanfear-fxfx. I hope you two are our next BFP after kfs1, of course. :) :flower:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

terripeachy said:


> I love looking at pictures.

You never seem too fond of my pictures! :haha:
It feels good to start a new chart, I think. Clean slate, ready for success! 

Moni77 - Cute pic! I think your kitty just wanted to be part of the action hahah.. 

Vonn - It was only overnight so not too bad, but just wasn't aware the cervix was that sensitive! 


I am practising making pecan pie for Thanksgiving.. much to my husband's delight. My very first pie was my very first Thanksgiving last year with my husband's family so I wanted to make a special effort. I made a beautiful pie and it was the only one gone at the table! I was so very proud of myself! An Aussie making the best pie at Thanksgiving! :dance: 

Of course it was beginner's luck and I haven't been able to make it properly since :wacko: I have two in the oven at the moment, so hopefully I will have more luck this time around! My husband seems to like them even if they don't turn out how I like..


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi Moni - you look so adorable, I love your bump! I'll try to post one later too. I knew we were bump buddies, but I didn't realize we were only 2 days apart on our EDD! Mine is May 12th, but at the last appnt. my baby girl was growing a couple days ahead of schedule, so it may well be May 10th. Summer is a great time to have a newborn :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Moni what a cute little bump xx


----------



## terripeachy

Caribbean-I LOVE YOUR PICTURES!!! hee hee. I'm glad you know I'm just teasing you. It is refreshing seeing beach chairs and people smooching in the ocean. It does look really warm. I'm just jealous although today it may be 30 something and it feels like summer after the last two days!

Vonn-I have to say, I went back and most doctors recommend the things your doctor recommended, so for now, I say you go through the motions and if she doesn't get any better/nicer, you can move to a real fertility specialist and know that the initial items were already done. It's interesting that they are all OBGYNs. Hmmm..


----------



## kfs1

Well, ladies, my beta was positive! I'm in total shock. HCG was 105. My RE is "cautiously optimistic" as am I. Still way too early to get overly excited but I'm so happy to have passed the first hurdle. Anyway, can't believe it. No words.


----------



## terripeachy

Wooooooooihooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No words either!!!!

This is my third post to you in two seconds. I'm SO happy!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Doxie

Way to go kfs1!!! All the very best to you


----------



## Taurus8484

That is wonderful news kfs1. How many days past are you cause thats a great number. 

Congratulations xx


----------



## BBbliss

Kfs, this is the best news we could have on this board! Congratulations and lets keep positive for you next beta! :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Revise my memory, how many eggs did you put back?

That's a great number....chance we could have our first twins?????


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Congratulations kfs!!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Fezzle

Yay! So excited for you, kfs!!!!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Kfs - Congrats!! :happydance: I am so happy for you. 

Doxie - great pic!

Moni - you are so cute with your baby bump. 

Kbrain - Good to hear from you. I am glad that everything is progressing greatly and you can now enjoy most of the foods. 

AFM - Had my appointment yesterday. Was so nervous going in and had to wait for almost 2 hours to see her. She had to do an emergency surgery so was delayed by over an hour. Anyway, she looked over my results and ordered some more blood tests. There are heaps of tests I have to get done but she said that she wants everything to be done at once so she can make a treatment plan for me. The things she is looking for is blood clotting disorders, Vitamin D deficiency, antibodies/ karyotype and a bunch of other stuff. She also asked DH to get a Semen Analysis + IBT done. It will take 4-5 weeks for the results to get back but the doctors office is closed is over the holidays for 3 weeks. I have to go back to see in January and that's when she will tell me what's to be done. Her office wall was covered with photos of babies and I said to hubby that it would be nice if a pic of our baby can be added to the lot.


----------



## terripeachy

Nikki-what is IBT? Sounds like you had a really good appointment. Yay!! January isn't that far away and you never know, the labs may want to get your results back before they close. Yay for moving forward.


----------



## Vonn

Wow, Kfs! You've been so quiet, and then you come out with the big ol' :bfp:!! Yay & congrats!

Nikki--So glad to hear the dr appt went well, even though you had to wait for forever! I've not heard of a dr office (or just about any business) being closed for 3 weeks. Is that common?

KBrain--Great researching on your part. I bet it felt so gratifying to have the dr say that he would try "your" protocol with other women!!

Moni--Thanks for the bump pic! It's adorable, love it!

Fezzle--I hope everything's okay with your family. How's the clomid cycle going during the 2WW?

Terri--Thanks for reading back. I agree she's doing things that I do want done, so that's good. A lot of my negative feelings were reacting her negative reactions...she shot down BBT, shot down testing progesterone level (she said it only works if someone has a perfect 28-day cycle & ovulates on day 14--how many people actually have that??? prob not most who are getting help for infertility...), and shot down hearing other tests I am interested in having done. Okay, now seriously done ranting about this one interaction! For real. :dohh:


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - I think its something to do with antibodies in the sperm. The doctor explained to me but I forgot :haha: When antibodies are present, it prevents fertilization or something like that. She said that even though I was pregnant 3 times, its always best to get it checked rather than assume that everything is okay. 

Vonn - I am not sure if its the norm but I am guessing that the doctor is probably taking time off for 3 weeks in December and that's why the office is closed. She is a reproductive endocrinologist/fertility specialist so she only handles emergency situations in the public hospital. I am seeing her at her private practice. The hospital has lots of doctors to cover for her while she is away. 
I am sorry that you doctor is not co-operating. I have a 26 day cycle and since I ovulate on day 13, I had my progesterone test done on day 20. My doctor said its best to call it 7dpo test rather than day 21.


----------



## Rainshiny

Kfs!!!! I'm doing a happy dance 4 u!! Excellent start!!!!

Book- so weird from sister in law. Maybe she didn't know what to say but to bring in religious faith.


----------



## kfs1

Taurus8484 said:


> Revise my memory, how many eggs did you put back?
> 
> That's a great number....chance we could have our first twins?????

I'm 9dp5dt or 14 dpo and we put 2 eggs back in. :)


----------



## jessiecat

Kfs- I seriously got teary-eyed when i saw your good news! Gives us all hope! :happydance:

Love the pics, ladies! It's so great to see what some of you look like. Our friend sent us some pics from our wedding. I've attached one. 

A good relationship with your provider is so important. Vonn- give her one more chance and go with your gut on whether to stay with her or find someone else. This whole baby-making process is stressful enough without having to worry about your doc brushing off your concerns.
 



Attached Files:







dsc_2428A.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Taurus8484

Oohhhh how exciting.....i reckon we have our first twins. 

When is next beta????


----------



## moni77

Yay kfs!


----------



## kfs1

Caribbean - I see crosshairs. Yay! How'd the pie come out?

Lanfear - Your chart's making me preeetty excited over here.

kbrain - Good to hear from you! Happy that you're out of the first trimester and feeling better. And wow, 10-15 degrees??? That's insane. 

Moni - Loving that bump!! You look great - so happy.

Vonn - I agree with Terri. Stick with her for now, at least until you get the initial round of tests done.

Nikki - Sounds like you had a great appointment. Congrats on moving forward!

Taurus - Next beta isn't until Monday. Keeping positive thoughts in my head!


----------



## terripeachy

Jessie-What a beautiful picture. :)

Caribbean-My hubs loves pecan pie, but I think it's way too sweet so I am not putting that on my list of thing to learn to make. I am going to try a lemon meringue next time I get to the store. I need a pie crust first.

Nikki-Oh ok..yes, better safe than sorry. So excited for your future.


----------



## Doxie

I think Lanny is baking one....
:test::test:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Jessie - Love your wedding pic :D Gorgeous!

kfs - yes cross hairs! On Tuesday too, which is perfect with 2 BD the night before, and another that night :happydance: Now I get to wait very ... patiently... :wacko:

The pie turned out okay.. I think it needed to cook a little longer as my crust underneath seems a bit mushy and light.. but it tastes SO good! 

Here is a pic:

https://oi62.tinypic.com/eahxqf.jpg

I took a special pic for you, Terri! :haha::haha:

https://oi60.tinypic.com/2vjwz8i.jpg

What!! A pie has to cool, doesn't it?? Sheesh.... :blush:


----------



## BBbliss

Yes! I say test! You know me hehe, well I did not have a good result but I prefer testing and getting prepared then letting the anxiety build. 

Moni cute bump, you do look so happy

Doxie and Jessie thank you for sharing your pictures, I just love seeing the faces behind the words

Nothing going on here, I'm just slowly coming out of my funk, DF still not ready to talk about it and I'm going to let him be, it's up to him now and I'll be ok with whatever he decides. DD is a hand full and goes to college in a year leaving me to only take care of myself and DF and that's not a bad life at all ;) I did just see a post on pregnancy over 35 of a woman 47 and 8wks pregnant, her first! So you never know :)

I feel I owe you all a picture since I've seen everyone's (love them!)
Here's us in Miami Beach last month, by the way it's 75 degrees here today :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## BBbliss

Caribbean hahaha that second picture... I have to make a effort to be look at the pie, I know it looks delicious but my eye keep traveling up involuntarily LOL


----------



## terripeachy

Caribbean-BWAAHAA!!! You're a complete nut (pecan at that-ba dum ching!). I'm sure your neighbors were knocking on your door when they smelled that pie from the window. :rofl: You slay me. I also like how your pecans are placed so precisely on the top. Looks good. And yay for crosshairs at the perfect time. fxfx for a nice surprise in a few weeks.

BBliss-What a cute picture of you two. So many brunettes around here. I'm glad you're letting DF decide on the next step. A lot of times we don't really take our guys into consideration so it's nice that you're letting him decide what to do. 

Lanfear---Are you the next BFP? What are you going to do?

Doxie-I see another drop on your chart. I'll wait one more day before saying 'sorry.' Your LP has been lengthened by the Clomid so even if this cycle is a bust, your chart /body are much improved this time around, so I'll give a slow clap for that.


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats KFS!!!!!!!!!

I am testing tomorrow morning. I will probably not get on the computer over the weekend, so you'll have to chart stalk to find out or wait until Monday. 

Here is a pic of the three of us, April 13, 2013. Possibly getting pregnant on cycle 13. Too cool.
 



Attached Files:







Family.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Doxie

I've got piac to test when I get DH home from the airport. Prepared for bfn. Like you said, Terri, my cycle improved!!! Hopefully we can do iui this next cycle.

DH has urologist apt wed. We'll get the 2nd SA results and figure out where to go from there.

I'm back at Accupuncture and my counselor....trying to get my emotions and feelings under control. I checked my tampon count and I have to buy another box if AF comes. That sinks my heart.


----------



## jessiecat

Doxie: Hang in there, chica! Yes, think positively-your cycle improved! We're all in this together. 

Caribbean: That is a gorgeous pie!! I have a strange desire to eventually become a pie lady-one of those women who is known for her delicious homemade pies. My favs are cherry and key lime. 

Lan- Love the pic. I would never guess you're from Michigan. The pic has a very "european" (england/wales) flair to it. I hope 13 is a lucky number for you!

Nikki- i'm interested in the antibody test. I need to do some research on that. 

BB: You look a decade younger than your age. Must be living in that warm, sunny weather! Do you still get carded?

Who here has kids? Taurus, Lan, BB, Nikki, KBrain, Caribbean... 
I think the rest of us are all trying for #1?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Terri - we've barely got any neighbours at the moment. Only 2 others in the apartment complex of 6, and they are on the other side. I'm not sure putting a pie out on the window sill here would cool it down too much though  I just did it to be a brat! :haha: 

BBbliss - you are so cute!! You definitely do NOT look your age. I had to re-read when you said your daughter was going off to college next year. 

Jessie - Yes I am trying for my #2 :D My daughter was a NTNP, I was 22 and my then fiance and I had decided that I stop taking the pill to see what happens."If it happens, it happens" was our view on it. Next month, pregnant! I didn't know about charts or temps or CM or any of that fancy business. I just realised it had been about 5 weeks since my last AF and decided to do a test. If only it were that easy 15 years later!!

I just burst my own bubble a little as I was studying my chart and realised I could have ovulated Saturday to Tuesday. I wasn't with my husband until Monday night so I feel a bit :shrug:. I had felt so good before I noticed maybe Tuesday wasn't the day. *sigh*


----------



## Doxie

I am 40 and trying for #1. I only have furkids. This was my 7th cycle trying. We had no clue it wasn't just as easy as we had been tought it was our entire lives!!!


----------



## Vonn

Gorgeous pics, ladies. Love to put a face with a "handle." :winkwink: You are one beautiful bunch!

My DH (39) and I (40) are TTC #1. We've known each other since college (met 18 yrs ago) & have been together for 5 yrs. It was a long time coming! We got married on March 29, so we're still newlyweds. I'll have to attach a wedding pic later.

In my lowest moments I get resentful that DH took so long to be ready to TTC. I knew it would likely be hard since we started dating when I was 35 and told him that immediately, but either he didn't really get it or he just wasn't ready. I respected DH's choice and waited for him to be ready. I didn't want to pressure him and make him resentful of me, or push me away. I really do believe we will have our baby. Maybe it will only be 1 instead of our ideal of 2, and I can be happy with that.


----------



## BBbliss

Vonn, I totally get how you feel, I'd feel resentful too, I think man just don't get it. I'm confident it's NOT too late and you will get there :)

Jessie, funny but I did get carded at Olive Garden having dinner with my parents, when I said I wanted a glass of wine the waitress asked for my ID and couldn't stop laughing, she didn't think it was funny, she was serious LOL

Caribbean, I had the same experience as you, I was 25 leaving with my boyfriend/unofficial fiancé when we decided to TTC and BAM! First try! And my second was a surprise, we DTD once that month and I was sure I was past my O by at least a weak... So my first DD is turning 19 and she's already in college. I miss her so much, I last saw her in August when I drooped her off and she's not coming home for thanksgiving :( but at least she'll spend it with my sister and her new baby. She comes home for Christmas and I can't wait:happydance:


----------



## jessiecat

Men really don't get it. My husband is starting to understand now tho because we got some bad news today. :cry:
HSG results- one blocked tube. Doc thinks I have a fibroid or cyst. Hubby's swimmers are ok but semen is a little "too gelatinous" 
They're recommending a RE and most likely IUI. So freaking glad I didn't wait the recommended 6 months
Aaaaaargh.


----------



## Doxie

BFN but no AF yet


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Argh Doxie that's so frustrating! 

Vonn - That would be very disheartening. I am lucky my husband is 40 and is just itching to be a dad, so he was ready to try asap! He will also do whatever he can to make the process easier. My favourite is when I am lying in bed after BD with my hips up / legs up the wall because it's sexy haha.. and he will turn around on the bed and lie upside down with me... such a sweetheart.

Jessie - I'm sorry to hear the bad news :( but it's all still definitely able to happen! Everything you mentioned can be worked around and you're so lucky to have found out early on! 

BBbliss - In Australia kids don't tend to "go off to college" unless they live out in the remote country (outback!) or going to a very specific university for a specialist degree, so we are lucky in that regard... but having said that, I am over in St Thomas half the time without my baby girl so I really really miss her. :cry: So I completely understand! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Jessie-Sorry to hear about the blocked tube, but sometimes doctors can unblock it during the HSG, but I heard that it is painful. You can always ask about it when you go to the RE. Also..a fibroid is common. I can say that now after finding out that I had two of them that just sprung up. The word on the street is that by the time a woman is 50, 80% of them have had a fibroid at one time or another. depending on the growth they can either get it removed, or just leave it. And..the cyst can often be reduced by bcp, surgery or it just goes away, so your news isn't THAT bad in the grand scheme of things. Yeah, it may take a little longer to get prego, but it shouldn't take that much longer. And an IUI isn't really a big deal. If it's easier to get DH's gelatinous sperm where it needs to go, so be it. You can do this.

Caribbean-oh ok about the pie and your neighbors. You're lucky NOT to have neighbors. With you and your DH hitting the walls with your feet all night, they'd surely call the police. hee hee.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Gorgeous photos, gals!! Now I really want pecan pie though. On the beach! :nope: Pecans are so expensive here (all nuts are really, except for peanuts) so it has been years since I've made one. 

Kfs- Congrats!! :happydance:

Lan- your chart looks really good.

Vonn- definitely stay with the Dr until you get the test results. See what the Dr has to say about them and a plan of action before you change.

Terri- Lemon meringue is pretty easy to make and it is quite satisfying to whip those peaks when you are feeling like beating someone FYI. Too bad I don't like meringue or I would make it more often hahaha

Jessie- A lot of times a blocked tube gets unblocked during the HSG so don't feel too down. the RE is a great step and Like Terri said, IUI might be just what you need to put DH's spermies where they need to be! Are you doing preseed?

Doxie- bummer about the BFN but the lengthened cycle is a really good thing.

AFM - scan went great today. The mass went from a 1.3 ratio to 1.1. It didn't shrink but it didn't grow. The baby won this leg of the race! We're still in a dangerous time but I'm taking this as a really good sign. I didn't get any photos because lil miss was breech and not cooperative as far as showing her face! Another scan on Weds at my regular OB for some strange reason, another trip to Boston the following week, and then back to Hartford on the 15th. DH and I celebrated by catching a matinee of Mockingjay, which was great!


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is really good news, Book! Glad the mass hasn't grown any! Still praying for little Miss Amelia!

Kfs, OMG!! COngratulations!!! Praying for a sticky bean!!

Carribean, I want some pecan pie!!

Jessie, Fx the RE can help you get a BFP quickly! I only have 1 tube, but have gotten pregnant 3 times. They have all ended as a MC or CP, but that just means the eggs weren't good eggs. I know plenty fo women who get pregnant with just one tube.

AFM, I have been reading ladies, but not posting much. We were going to do IVF next year, but will be putting IVF on hold until OH gets his visa to enter the US. The attorney who will be doing our case charges $5200USD plus USCIS fees, so it seems that right now him getting his visa is more urgent than me doing IVF. I found out that you can do IVF with donor eggs after menopause, so we still have quite a few more years. I know that as soon as he gets his visa, and we get the money to do IVF, we will do it. I will be coming to Mexico to do it. It is way cheaper here (4500-7000 including meds for donor eggs), and he will get to visit his family while we do it, so we will knock 2 birds with one stone! It will be anywhere from a year to 18 months before he is home. I will be leaving in February to go back to GA unless I can find a job here. I have an interview Monday morning, so I am praying that it goes very well! have been job hunting here since April, and nothing yet. Thank God for working online right now. It isn't much, but it is at least paying the bills.


----------



## GalvanBaby

We are still TTC, but no treatments for now. I will just use OPKs, temping when I remember, and SMEP style BDing.


----------



## Vonn

Jessie--don't get down. Information is power! Now you, DH, and the RE can make a plan.

Book--so glad the scan went well. What a good girl, outgrowing the mass on command! I hope she keeps listening!

Galvan--prioritizing and making a plan makes all the difference! GL with the job hunt.

Carib--what an unbelievable view...the pie and the ocean. I will try my hardest not to be a total whiner about winter here in MN, but it's been pretty god-awful already! My bum thyroid makes me cold. All. The. Time. Even when it's not that cold, so I deal with, but do not embrace, winter.

KFS--are you having any symptoms? Share, share!


----------



## Fezzle

Caribbean- love your pictures as always!

Doxie- sorry about the BFN! :hugs:

Kfs- still so excited for you! I want to know about symptoms too!

Jessiecat- sorry about the blocked tube and gelatinous sperm but it is good to know early on what's wrong especially if it can be fixed!

Book- glad the mass is better! Always hoping the best for you!

Galvan- good luck with the interview!

When OH and I met, he was 37 and I was almost 37, but we were both keen to get going on the TTC and started 5 months after we met. Good thing as 16 months later, we're still trying! OH has always been more broody than me but I've caught up with him. Luckily all is good with his sperm; the only issue identified so far is my PCOS.


----------



## jessiecat

Book: Good news about the mass! No, we're not using preseed. Supposedly being dehydrated can make the semen more gelatinous so hubby is drinking water like a fish now. 

Galvan: good luck on the interview on Monday!

Vonn: I feel ya on the cold in MN. My clinic in the St Paul area closed on the coldest day during the polar vortex last year and I went outside just to feel the air. The air felt so strange- like needles poking the skin. On the upside at least it's pretty sunny, even if it is cold!

I feel better today about our "roadblock". Always keep moving forward and trying alternative routes. ;) Thanks for all the support, ladies!!! <3 <3


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I don't know if it's because I am jet lagged, even though I was fine the first couple of days.. but I am just absolutely exhausted. Yesterday I got up about 8am, went back to bed at 11am for an hour, then again at about 5pm and snoozed on and off until 9pm, and finally fell asleep about 10pm (only because my husband made me stay awake until then) and got up this morning at 9am. That's a LOT of sleeping. I did wake up through the night as I had a weird vivid dream, that's my second night in a row. I have to pee all the time, and it's bright yellow, which is weird because I understand when you take vitamins, it goes a crazy colour, but since I got here I have forgotten to take my usual pre-natal vitamins so I shouldn't have fluorescent wee. My lower back is killing me. I am all sniffly and feel like I have sinus or a sinus headache.. URGH. I'm only 4 DPO so I know way too early to have symptoms.. I just don't know why I feel like I've been hit by a truck! Oh and my boobs hurt too :( 

I think all of that just made me want to go back to bed lol

Oh - and if it makes anyone feel better, it's raining today.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

jessiecat said:


> Book: Good news about the mass! No, we're not using preseed. Supposedly being dehydrated can make the semen more gelatinous so hubby is drinking water like a fish now.

We haven't been checked out but I know my husband's boys seem very gelatinous (in comparison to... prior experiences lol). He started taking FertilAid about a month ago and we have noticed a difference in the viscosity. He would die if he knew I just wrote that sentence on a public forum :haha:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks ladies. Caribbean, it sounds like you just might have picked up a cold.

AFM, finally CD1 at CD25! I am back to normal!!


----------



## Doxie

CaribbeanBaby said:


> jessiecat said:
> 
> 
> Book: Good news about the mass! No, we're not using preseed. Supposedly being dehydrated can make the semen more gelatinous so hubby is drinking water like a fish now.
> 
> We haven't been checked out but I know my husband's boys seem very gelatinous (in comparison to... prior experiences lol). He started taking FertilAid about a month ago and we have noticed a difference in the viscosity. He would die if he knew I just wrote that sentence on a public forum :haha:Click to expand...

Awesome!!! Hehehe


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

*pouts* I'm not sure what happened to my thermometer during my travels but since I got here, it's been giving me a low battery warning or switching off altogether. So I go hunting for a new battery today... not so easy on a little island. I can't find the one I need (1632??) so I give in and buy a new digital thermometer from Walgreen's. I put both thermometers in my mouth at the same time and my old one says 98.2 and my new one says 99.7!! That's such a massive difference. I guess I will take the new one back but I'm just bummed... I'm in my TWW and I don't want anything messing up my charting like last month. 

/vent


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Thought I would share my latest bump photos. I look like the wrath of god in this but at least I'm starting to look pregnant.
 



Attached Files:







10408873_10154866761895015_9048526569165261570_n.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## terripeachy

Awwww. Book, you look so happy and so adorable. Thanks for sharing. 

Doxie-I see your chart says CD1, so sorry the witch got you again. Do something fun today. :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

You look great, Book, thanks posting your cute bump! 

Doxie--sorry that AF got you, but on the bright side you had a perfect cycle! Ov on day 14; AF on day 28. It's good to know that clomid really helps you! The month I took it (almost exactly 1 yr ago), my luteal phase was still short w/spotting before.

Lanfear--can't wait for you to test again! I keep going back to look for your chart & you are still in the hunt!

AFM, got my period this morning. Will get day 3 bloods on Tuesday and hopefully the HSG on either Friday or Monday.


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry Vonn. This next cycle will be exciting and a lot of people get prego after their HSG so get ready!! :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Nikki &#8211; glad to hear your appointment went well. Sounds like she is looking into everything for you.

Kfs1 &#8211; good luck with beta today&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..stalking for results

BBliss &#8211; no way you are 45&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.you look stunning

Jessiecat &#8211; love the wedding photo&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;yep I have an 18 month old son&#8230;..

Lanfear &#8211; love your wedding photo also&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.look at you chart, when you POAS??

Doxie - :hugs:

Book &#8211; great news about the scan and great bump pic!!!

Caribbean &#8211; vivid dreams were the reason I tested with this pregnancy as I had them with my DS&#8230;&#8230;fingers crossed for you

Hi everyone else............


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi ladies

I have no internet at home at the moment and I've run out of data on my phone. And when I come back to look there is sooooo much to catch up on.

Kfs - CONGRATULATIONS. I'm soooo excited for you.

Hi to everyone. I'm in a bit of a rush. It's been a hard week. My daughter who is 22 months old has had a nasty vomiting bug last week and she's still not herself (I've had it too :-()

Book and Moni - love the bump pics. You both look beautiful.

Caribbean - please keep those warm sunny beach pics coming. It's officially summer in a week and we're still lighting the fire in the evenings.

xxx


----------



## Doxie

Vonn, looks like you and I are now cycle buddies!

We had a beautiful day here. I rode one of my horses and I think he was happy about it too.

Urologist on Wednesday. Calling my dr tomorrow and will probably get clomiphene again this cycle. Will also fine out what they plan to do this cycle as far as getting more aggressive.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lanfear those temps are awesome! Yes I was chart stalking.... I am hoping tomorrow brings a better test result.. fingers crossed!

Spud - it's actually been raining here a fair bit over the weekend so not too exciting. I am sure I will get plenty more photo opportunities though ;) hold onto your winter woolies!


----------



## Lanfear333

Stupid effing witch came this morning. I'm angry. So angry. Going to just focus on work for the next three days until my 4 day weekend. I'll be in next months thread eventually. Thanks for the support, ladies.


----------



## kfs1

Bbliss - I'm happy to hear that you're coming out of your funk. So, you're not sure if you're going to try another round or not yet, right? I say take some time to think about it for sure. It's nice taking a break and not thinking about this stuff for a while. Thanks for sharing the pic. Good looking couple!

Jessie - I had both an unblocked tube and a fibroid and they were able to fix both during 2 minor in/out procedures at the hospital. And like Terri said, your RE might not think that the fibroid is a big issue. Either way, you have a lot of options available to you so try not to stress too much.

Book - I'm so happy that your last scan went well. Great news. And thanks for sharing your bump pic. You look great!

Galvan - It sounds like you have a solid plan in place. I think you're making a good decision to hold off with all of those legal fees and everything.

Caribbean - How are you feeling? Hope you're over the jetlag. Are you sure your old thermometer isn't the problem and no the new one? I'm not sure I would trust the reading on the old one of the batteries are dying.

Vonn - Sorry that the witch showed but it sounds like you have some tests lined up which is a great distraction, right? :hugs:

Spud - Ooof. Sorry about the stomach bug. Those are the worst! Hope you're all feeling better soon.

Doxie - I'm sorry that the witch got you but I know that you were sort of expecting it, right? Either way, it stinks. I hope the doctor can come up with a good game plan for you for this month. :hugs:

Lanfear - Nooooo. I can't believe it. So, so sorry. Like you said, try to focus on the holidays and the long weekend. :hugs:

Terri - :hi:

Thanks for all of the love ladies! I had my second beta today so just waiting for the results. Also, no symptoms yet but I will absolutely share once I start to feel something (god willing).


----------



## terripeachy

Lanfear-Sorry to hear about the witch. It is upsetting, I know..Even moreso after having a stellar chart to boot. But..it will happen. I have full faith in you and your body! Lick your wounds and strap your boots back on!

Caribbean-Sorry for the yucky weather days. It's supposed to be 70 here today. *sticking tongue out* Too bad I'm working, so you still win.

kfs1-Just waiting for your results. :)

Spud-Yikes..sorry you're sick.

Taurus-Good to see you and happy you don't have much to report.

AFM- :juggle: Not a whole lot going on. Next shot is tomorrow night. :wacko:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lan - I am sorry.. that was looking so promising! :( :hugs:

kfs - (re: Thermometer) Yeah I read some reviews and most of them said they had the same problem, that the temp was reading almost 2 degrees higher. One lady even took her newborn into hospital for spinal taps and drips etc due to the 100 degree temp, which turned out to be the thermometer's fault. I finally found a new battery so I have my old faithful thermometer back on track now :) 

Terri - Yeah I am sure you're just so sorry for my bad weather lol! It's not too bad actually, just steamy and humid from the on and off showers, but mostly sunny. Three cruise ships in today so it was a bit crazy out there on the streets with all those snowbirds ;) I am happy that you got some good weather though!

Nothing exciting here... I am keeping away from the internet so I don't start looking at symptoms. My husband was teasing me last night. I'd sneeze and be like 'I wonder if THAT is a symptom!" (jokingly) and he'd say " I wonder if *not* sneezing is a symptom!"
We looked up symptoms and it's just crazy. No energy / a lot of energy, constipation/diarrhea, pimples/no pimples... I mean.... what isn't a symptom??


----------



## moni77

FXed ladies!

Book - great news! Hope it continues to stay steady or decline!


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all!

Lan- I am gutted for you! It looked so promising!

I just got home from up north as OH's dad's funeral was today. It was sad at times, but overall nice having everyone together and reminiscing. 

I am finally in the last half of the TWW- the first half felt about a month long! Even if this cycle doesn't work out, I'm impressed with the Clomid so far- it's done it's job (it's OH's sperm and our timing that needs to do the rest!).


----------



## GalvanBaby

Lan, so sorry about AF. :hugs:

Well, this has been one h*ll of a weekend! I hurt my back Friday evening. Then, yesterday we went to the park with the kids and to buy aguas frescas afterwards. Well, I was walking down the steps and the last step was higher than the others. I twisted my ankle because of it. Last night, it was hurting so bad that I thought I broke it. We tried to get me to an ER, but every hospital or clinic that sees foreigners didn't have anyone to check bones or trauma. It would have been horrible if it have been a life or death situation! I had no ride to the ER in Texas either. I could drive because it was my right ankle. I took 800mg Advil and went to bed. I thought I would miss my interview this morning, but I woke up, and tried to walk. It hurt, but I could deal. SO I went to the interview! I think it went great! The attorneys sounded like they liked me, and the lead attorney is from Georgia, so that was nice! They said to expect a call by the end of this week, I will keep my phone on me all the time! I assume that since my ankle only hurts when I walk or bend it a certain way, it is only a sprain. I got a brace, epsom salt, and plan to keep it up for the next day or so. I have to be good to cook for Thanksgiving!


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-Well, I guess you take some good with some bad. Sorry your ankle hurts, but I'm glad your interview went well. I hope you get the job! Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## Taurus8484

Spud &#8211; yuck&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;stomach bugs are the worse. I was up all Wednesday night with my son who was vomiting and it didn&#8217;t stop until Thursday lunch time. Then hubby got it Saturday night and Sunday&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..of course he didn&#8217;t handle it as well as DS either so it was even more traumatic for me lol&#8230;&#8230;hope your both feeling better

Doxie &#8211; good luck at the appointment on Wednesday.

Lanfear &#8211; :hugs:&#8230;..so sorry about AF

Kfs1 &#8211; stalking, stalking, stalking&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;waiting to hear your next beta

Peachy &#8211; yep still hanging around, nothing new to report

Fezzle &#8211; any symptoms??

Galvan &#8211; sorry to hear about your ankle&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..good luck with getting the job


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Oh Lan, I am so sorry! What a fantastic chart too so don't lose hope!

Spud- ugh stomach bug nightmare! I hope you feel better soon

Caribbean- Everything is a symptom to somebody! It's enough to drive you
batty! With this one I just felt different and had crazy dreams.

Fezzle- sorry you had such a sad reason to visit with OH's family but I 
am glad it was a nice time despite the reason.

Galvan- Ouch! (is it wrong that I first thought "oh agua fresca yumm?). 
Make sure you take it easy. A sprain can take ages to heal properly! 
what a superwoman you are to get up and rock the interview despite
the pain! Fx for you.

Kfs- can't wait to hear about your next beta!

Hi everyone! :flower:

AFM - not terribly much going on here. Made falafel and avocado hummus for dinner as a break from our week long poultry binge. OB appointment Weds morning and they want an ultrasound, which I thought was weird but I'm not going to turn down an opportunity to see the little troublemaker. 
Oh and I really dislike 2 of my besties right now. One is in Vegas for the week and the other is cruising somewhere in the Caribbean. And we are getting snow Wednesday! :growlmad: Hubs is crabby because we had a party to go to Weds night that might not happen because of the weather and he has looked forward to it all year. The good news is that it should be stopped and the roads clear by Thanksgiving afternoon. The annoying thing for me, besides mood managing the husband, is the errands I was going to do after my appointment Weds has to be done tomorrow before work!


----------



## maquita2000

Hi, I am 36, DH 39, TTC for 2.5 yrs. Just got my first IVF result: BFN =( I'm beginning to feel really desperate now. I thought IVF was THE option but didn't work... I got two 8-cell embryos and none worked out =( ......


----------



## Vonn

I agree with all the well wishes taurus & book sent around!

Welcome, maquita!

Don't have much to report myself, just thought I'd attach a couple of picks from my wedding on March 29. We haven't really done anything about the photos yet, so these are from the photographer's website.
 



Attached Files:







Wedding1.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 13









shadow.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi maquita............sorry for your BFN.

I dont know much about the IVF process, but the there are lovely ladies on here that are going through it now........they will have some words for you xx


----------



## maquita2000

Hi, now I really need to get in touch with ladies TTC asI'm beginning to feel really frustrated :cry:


----------



## Taurus8484

ooohhh........you look beautiful Vonn


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hi Maquita and welcome. Sorry for your BFN and sorry that I can't help you with IVF insights. What does your Dr have to say about where you are at?

Vonn- gorgeous!! And your dress is amazing- you look like a princess in a ballet!

I just started the process of ordering a breast pump through insurance. It is getting real, gals!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Bookwrmgal said:


> Oh and I really dislike 2 of my besties right now. One is in Vegas for the week and the other is cruising somewhere in the Caribbean.

Sooo..... I don't tell you we stop through Vegas and then Honolulu on the way back to Australia in December? :blush: 

*imagines Book like this* :coffee:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Galvan - well done for handling the interview with a painful ankle! I am sure you have mentioned it, but what exactly do you do? Good luck, sounds like you did great :)


----------



## Bookwrmgal

:growlmad: Caribbean!!!

Actually, I am becoming desensitized to your weather. Kind of like with my cousin and his constant photos of his life in Maui. Just beware I might show up, demand pecan pie, and not leave heehee


----------



## Taurus8484

Are you planning on breastfeeding or pumping Book??


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Taurus, I love your new photo! :cloud9:

I'm going to pump and BF. I don't know if we are going to be dealing with an immediate NICU situation or not and I definitely want hubs to be bottle feeding some of the time so I can sleep!


----------



## jessiecat

Happy Monday Ladies! (and thanksgiving week for us Americanos!)

Lan: :cry: We all feel your disappointment. Next month!!!! <3

Fezzle: Funerals are interesting- so awful to say goodbye to someone you love, but good to see all the family and friends who normally don't get together. 

Galvan: Glad the interview went well! Sorry about your ankle :( 

Book: thanks for sharing your bump pic. Love it! sorry the weather is ruining plans, but you get to see baby girl onscreen again! (btw, I bought some preseed!! I found it at Walgreen's.)

Vonn: Beautiful, beautiful! Where did you have your reception? We lived a few blocks from the Stone Arch Bridge and always saw people getting pics taken around the area. This is your first HSG coming up, right? It really was not uncomfortable for me at all. I was so nervous because of experiences I had read online. I took 600 mg Ibuprofen about an hour before and maybe that helped. Who knows. 

Welcome Maquita. I don't know much about IVF. I think there is a thread someone started in the TTC forum on IVF tho. 

Taurus: Your little boy is so adorable. Love the new pic

Terri: What do the shots do again? 

Caribbean: How long are you going to be with hubby?

Dox: Glad you got out for a bit to ride! Let us know how your appt goes. 


Me: I'm still in BD mode. Made an appointment on 12/19 for the RE. Fun times.


----------



## Taurus8484

Good idea Book......they do make it sound like breast feeding should come naturally and all but I did struggle with DS. It wasnt quite as I expected it to be.

Aaaaawwwwww......thanks ladies, he is my cheeky little monkey. Took this shot last week when he was outside playing with water on a hot day.


----------



## Fezzle

Welcome, maquita- I hope your Dr has a good plan for you. We haven't reached the IVF stage yet- still hoping Clomid will sort things out.

Vonn- lovely pictures!

Book- very exciting about the breast pump- very real now!

Galvan- good luck with your interview! Well done doing it despite being injured!

Taurus- just sore boobs, which could be from the progesterone.


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-I like your new picture too. we can actually see your DS' face a lot better. Aww...

Book-How exciting about another scan and buying a pump. It is real!

Vonn-Thanks for sharing your picture. You're two for two when it comes to looking like a model in your pictures. 

maquita-Welcome, and sorry for the BFN. Do you have frozen embryos that you can try next time? Some have success with frozen too, so you never know what the right combination may be for you. 

Jessie-I guess the shots prepare my lining and get my estrogen levels where they need to be. This frozen cycle is a lot less maintenance than fresh, but I can't say I'm enjoying the shots. For fresh they are in my stomach. This time they are in my butt/thigh. :wacko:

Work calls...


----------



## kfs1

Fezzle - Again, so sorry about your FIL but it sounds like everyone had some good bonding time together which is always nice. And SO happy to hear that Clomid is doing the trick for you! :)

Galvan - Happy that the interview went well. Good luck! Hope your ankle feels better.

Taurus - Hope the vomit bug has left your house for good! I also LOVE that pic of your boy. He's too cute!

Maquita - Welcome. I'm so sorry for the BFN. I have just been through IVF myself and while it was positive, it's still very early. Either way, I completely understand how devastated you must feel. How many embryos did you transfer? Did you have any remaining to freeze? I think I saw you on another board in Assisted Conception. There are a lot of amazing women in that group, all of whom have either been through IVF or are about to. You should find a lot of support and good information there.

Vonn - Beautiful pictures! You were a gorgeous bride.

Bookworm - I hear you about the snow. I have to drive down for my beta in the morning - just hoping it will hold out until I get home.

Terri - I saw that you were posting at 3 in the morning but then remembered that you worked the different shift! You're almost done for the week, right?

So, my beta only went up from 105 to 244 over the course of 4 days. So, it's rising but not doubling. Naturally I was very upset but I'm trying to stay positive after reading many stories about slow risers. Requesting thoughts and prayers please.


----------



## BBbliss

Kfs, count me in, I'm praying you get to enjoy and celebrate the rest of your pregnancy till the end. 

Maquita, I'm so sorry... I just had the exact same experience as you and I know how it feels. This was my second try, and it doesn't help to read it takes an average of three IVFs for a success. 

Vonn you look like a magazine bride :)

Taurus your little boy is adorable! 

Book, I used to just love my scans too but I know you have so much on your plate right now... I hope you get some really good news coming out of your appointment. 

Galvan, you are a champ! You deserve the job just for doing the interview in pain :)

Fezzle, it's always so sad to let a family member go but at the same time it makes you celebrate life and family so much more and I hope you and DH are blessed with new life soon. 

Thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed for you Terri 

Caribbean you are always so entertaining, I love your updates :) my DD who left for college is the first one in my family to do that so it's quite an accomplishment, she did have a very specific field she wanted to go into and she wanted the best in the country. I'm so so proud of her and that's the only reason I'm not crying from missing her so much. 

Hi everyone!!!! I always forget what I was going to say hehehe it's hard to keep up 

Afm, I'm finally losing my ivf weight and it feels good, went back to working out and investing in myself for a change, as a matter of fact I'm at the gym right now posting from a stationary bike, lol 
I got a call the other day from one of my mils and she asked how I was feeling and our plans, I said I didn't come this far to give up but DF wasn't ready to talk about it and she said they would support us (financially) if we decided to try again and as many times it takes, they'll be there for us :O I just love them! I love his family and I could not have been more blessed coming into a family as I am with them. So now they said they are going to talk to him, they are coming to visit in a couple of weeks so I think they'll bring it up when they are here :)


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Bookwrmgal said:


> :growlmad: Caribbean!!!
> 
> Actually, I am becoming desensitized to your weather. Kind of like with my cousin and his constant photos of his life in Maui. Just beware I might show up, demand pecan pie, and not leave heehee

LOL you're more than welcome! Making two more pecan pies today.. this time one with a graham crust? and a chocolate graham crust. I don't even know what that tastes like but if they work, they will be my Thanksgiving day ones!


BBbliss - hah thanks! I am usually just waffling on about crap. 

Jessie - I actually have 7 whole weeks with my husband! So excited :dance: we normally only get 4 weeks together but I have 4 weeks here in the USVI and he comes back to Australia with me for Christmas / NYE / my birthday in Jan. He's never had a Summer Christmas before muhahahaha hello eating a giant fat turkey on a day of 105 degrees. It's fun. Then we are only apart for 4 weeks (usually 6 - 8) when I come back to the USVI in February.


----------



## Doxie

Vonn, beautiful pix!!!

Yesterday I had a meltdown. Sat at my drs office and there had to be about 10 women with their huge bumps and their roll of ultrasound pix. I could feel myself getting anxious and just wanting to leave. Then in meeting with my dr he had dh's last SA. Count was up to 4mill but morph was 0%. Possibly iui in a couple weeks...dependent on if the urologist believes there to be numbers capabible of making it worth wild. We have decided not to do ivf. This is our last shot.


----------



## BBbliss

Doxie, I'm so sorry, my DF also had 0% morph so I know the feeling...he was up to 4% after 6 months of supplements, please look into to Lcartinine and pycnogenol for morph, I know you guys are doing the fertilaid but I feel with 0 morph with might need a little extra push. Also, this is my opinion based on having the same problem an researching till my eyes hurt, when you have zero morph, it means zero numbers of sperm has a normal shape, making it impossible to penetrate the egg without ICSI so the IUI most likely will not work :( and since you guys have decided no on IVF, maybe give it another few months on supplements and do your IUI when his SA is normal on all numbers... I'm so sorry Doxie, I understand because I have the same problem ( plus a few others) please give it some thought and do your own research, I'd hate to see you go through another assisted cycle no hope of a success. :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Bbliss, I have to agree! I hope the lead attorney thinks so too. LOL

Doxie, :hugs: I was reading about CoQ-10 helps male infertility. I am not sure exactly if it helps with morph or not, but it also contains L-carnitine which as Bbliss said, helps with morph. It might be worth looking into. :hugs: and prayers for you guys.


----------



## Vonn

Thanks for the kind words, ladies! I struggled with whether or not to go for a traditional wedding look since I was getting married at 39. As you can see, I did. Couldn't help myself...spent too many years thinking/dreaming about it!

Jessiecat--We live in Mpls but had the wedding/reception on Raspberry Island, an island in the Mississippi in downtown St. Paul. My DH loves St. Paul and I wanted someplace with character & the MN Boat Club was perfect. I'm actually sort of looking forward to the HSG.

Fezzle--Your chart looks so much more like that ideal cycle. The clomid really helped! Can't wait to see what happens in the next few days.

Doxie--I've had some emotional moments like you experienced. Seeing a cute kid with mom in a store and start weeping. Feel like a lunatic. Please don't give up! I know there's stuff out there to improve the spermies. You've still got options & plenty of time left.

BBbliss--Thanks for sharing your knowledge. And such awesome news about your in-laws. They sound wonderful! (I'd love it if we could hear the same from my in-laws. That'd be such a weight lifted.)

Terri--Ouch for the shots, but December is right around the corner, now.

Taurus--That little guy is adorable!

Book--I hope Amelia gives you a little wave during the next scan.

Caribbean-- 7 weeks in paradise sounds amazing. Do you have to work from "home" when you are at St. Thomas?

Galvan--I hope you get to be thankful for a new job this Thanksgiving! How's the ankle feeling?

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Well I was in the middle of making my new pecan pies with graham crusts when my husband came home for lunch and told me there was a big fat lizard near the front door. Me being a crazy animal person was like yay iguana! I went outside to check him out only to find myself sprawled very ungraciously on my ass on the wet tiles at the front entrance. I am now sporting a very large bump below my kneecap which hurts like crazy and I am pretty sure I messed up my pies :sad1: 
I am super emotional today... cried like a little baby at my boo-boo and then once I had ice on it, was mad at my husband because I already told him this apartment is impractical when we have a baby, but building a house etc takes a while and he won't get his butt into gear (we own the land, but no plans made for the house yet) The wooden staircase in this apartment is fairly steep. I can't see my feet with these boobs as it is, imagine being pregnant! I have told him the stairs are too risky many times, but now I can add the front entrance tiles to my list. I think he's feeling very guilty and not sure he'll mention lizards for a while. 


My boo-boo... (red - kneecap, blue - not kneecap :nope:)
(I apologise for unshaven leg, had I known it would be modelling today, I would have prepared earlier)

https://oi60.tinypic.com/nx45c0.jpg



And another pic of it because I am funny even when in pain. What?! I heard the sun is good for bruising. :blush: :haha:

https://oi57.tinypic.com/1q3msh.jpg


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Vonn - I was doing work online for a transcription company but that seems to have fizzled out since my break in July for our wedding :( I sometimes work in my husband's office but I don't get paid for that. So... as beautiful as it is here, I do get bored. Hence my long posts and excess time for silly pics :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Ouch!! Hope your knee gets better and you can walk soon. That lizard better apologize.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

It wasn't even an iguana! Just a regular old lizard. :growlmad:


----------



## Taurus8484

Fezzle &#8211; hope you get some more symptoms&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;will be stalking, fingers crossed

Peachy &#8211; so when are they anticipating the transfer to happen???

Kfs1 - :hugs: they are still rising though so there is still hope&#8230;&#8230;..will look forward to your next beta&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.your in my thoughts xx

Doxie - :hugs:

Caribbean - ouch.....................but at least you have the view.


----------



## Rainshiny

Hey ladies, keeping tabs on the posts but pretty busy.

Lanny, are you feeling better? Have some action steps for moving forward? You sounded sad &#128546;

Kfs- UR going to make it--(me doing a cheer)

Doxie- I agree- let the supplements and nutrition work for a few months. So sorry for the SA result.

Galvan and carribean- sorry for the booboos!! Heal fast.

Me, I'm feeling sorry for myself that AF is raging, and my job is overly stressful for not much. We got our home study approved, tho. Now we put together a letter and photo album and check off the level of prenatal exposures we are ok with. I think we will opt for at least 32 weeks gestation. This is so bizarre- feels like 'mail order baby' a little. 

Also, I'm upset about the ferguson situation. It's so sad that we have so far to go to reach a point of mutual respect for human dignity. Our child will probably be black...it makes me think about this more personally maybe.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Everyone

My hand slipped and I accidentally bought a gender prediction test. Ooops. Just for fun as I'm intrigued whether these tests actually work. It's purely for scientific purposes.

Kfs - My hcg is generally a low riser. With dd they said expect a miscarriage and she is the fittest healthiest little baby ever, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and a sticky bean.

Taurus - yuk, men aren't good when they are sick really :-(

Fezzle - sorry to hear about the father in law. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for poas time for you. 

Caribbean - I am such a great symptom spotted. I could make any symptom relate to a pregnancy symptom (I had an eye twitch in an unsuccessful tww for a whole week and I convinved myself I was pregnant). However, your symptoms sound like my successful tww symptoms. I had a cold too, dreams, emotional, tired. When do you poas?

Welcome *marquite *(sorry if spelled wrong). I hope you get some joy with IVF soon.

Doxie - big hugs.

Rainshiny - the Ferguson story has been on the tv in NZ here too. I'm just wondering what you mean by choosing 32 weeks gestation? Does this mean the baby has to be in mums tummy for at least 32 weeks and nothing less? 

I'm feeling better from the bug today but golly it was a long big bug. I can't stomach any food at all. 
Ug, I've procrastinated again all day. I really should stop doing that. 

Hi to Everyone.


----------



## terripeachy

Rain-I was thinking about you today and wondering what you had been up to. I'm glad you and DW passed the home study and can now go to the next steps. I think it's smart that you do have some options for the baby/child. At least you have some sort of idea of what you're getting. It's like adopting a dog from the shelter. You're better off if the dog has been in foster and the foster parent can tell you that the dog will howl when a firetruck goes down the road, rather than being completely scared out of your mind when your normally quiet dog starts going crazy all of a sudden. Yes, that happened tonight. hee hee. Zoinks! Sorry AF is raging too...wouldn't it be great if AF disappeared for a while once you adopted a child? hee hee. Wishful thinking.

The Ferguson situation is sad. So many people's lives have been affected and what can you do several hundred miles away, ya know? I'm happy I don't live in that area, but it seriously can happen anywhere. You just do the best you can with the life you are given.

Taurus-My estimated date for transfer is 12/09. I had a successful butt shot today and only one small spot of blood. I just guess where to jam that needle in and hope for the best.

Spud-Glad you're feeling a bit better today.

Doxie-I would listen to Bbliss as she has excellent advice. If having 0% can't fertilize the egg, IUI may be a waste of your money. I forget if you are paying out of pocket or have some insurance, but I might consider saving the money and trying IVF with ICSI to give those sperm a push. BUT...it's a totally personal decision and if IUI is all you are willing to try, I will pray that it works for you. You have my support either way. :hugs:

AFM-Not much going on...watching a new foster dog named Titan. He's a yellow and white beagle mix, 8 years old and about 20 pounds. They said he has issues with crate training, but I don't see him having any trouble. His issue is wanting to jump on the couch when he's happy. I'm trying to get him to understand that happiness is also chewing a rope bone. :haha:


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy - I had to double take at your date. We down here would read that as 12th September, but its 9th December............not far away. Sorry for your bum shots.....everything crossed for you again this cycle.

Spud - oooohhhh........let me know if the test works. Are you planning on finding out gender??


----------



## Bookwrmgal

The Ferguson situation is so sad. Regardless of whether or not the shoot was clean in your opinion, the bottom line is that a life was cut short and a community went to hell instead of coming together. 

Doxie - :hugs: I don't know how to advise about the morphology because DH's was just sluggish. CoQ10 and FertilAid helped with that, along with the preseed to escort it on up there.

BB- your in-laws sound amazing! I'm super happy they are so supportive of you. 

Kfs- my betas were slow to rise too so try not to worry too much. Are you on progesterone?

Terri- 12/9 is right around the corner, how exciting! and ugh to the butt shots. That sounds annoying. Your new foster sounds like a cutie.

Spud - I'm glad you are feeling better. Procrastinate all you want though- you deserve it!

Jessie- Enjoy the BD mode :thumbup:

Rain- it does sound like a mail order baby hahahaha!! Do you have your non-negotiables set yet, or are you still considering?

Caribbean- Ouch! That looks like a very nasty bump. Take it easy and I bet those pies still taste great.

AFM- just got home from work. DH's got car trouble and that could mean a head gasket which is $$$$ we only have about $1200 saved up for emergency expenses (mostly heat) and that will take it all plus more. No credit cards available either. *sigh* I am keeping positive that it is not worst case scenario. My pal posted our giveforward fundraiser site today and I linked it to my website. That made me cry because I am so overwhelmed with the good wishes. I am such a hormonal pregnant lady hahaha
Storm could potentially be massive tomorrow, depending on when or if the rain turns to snow. My appointment is in the morning so I should be fine for that. Went to the grocery store today and it was crazy busy so I'm glad that is done. Oh and I thought I would give you gals a smile by posting a photo of hubs with one of our beagles (Gromit). He is what I call a "snuggle slut" and has been particularly needy lately. He crawled up into DH's lap last night and put himself in that position. I guess he is having DH practice rocking the baby when she comes. Oh and yes, hubs is wearing a Jedi robe I bought him 2 years ago for Christmas. He lives in it practically when at home.
 



Attached Files:







rockybye.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Speaking of Ferguson, All of the hospitals in Providence RI were shut down tonight because protesters were blocking access. They also shut down I-95 because 150 of them decided to stand/sit in the middle of the hwy. Also similar issues in Boston. Seriously are people out of their minds? Endangering the lives of people because they aren't happy with the judgement thousands of miles away? Why not take that sentiment and do something positive for the Ferguson community?!


----------



## Fezzle

I haven't really heard much about the Ferguson situation here in the UK, though it's all over my FB page from friends from the US. It sounds horrible. 

spud- let us know how that test works!

rain- glad your home study has been approved. Sounds like they are very thorough to get the best match!

doxie- really sorry about your DH's SA. I hope the supplements get things up for the IUI!

Book- very cute picture! Thanks to you and terri, I'm wanting a dog again!

kfs- I am hoping the best for you!!! 

carribean- hope your knee heals up well in that lovely lovely sunshine!

Hi to everyone else! I'm just still waiting- finally near the end of what has seemed like the longest TWW ever! 12dpo today and I'll be testing Saturday if AF doesn't show. Still no spotting though which is good. Symptoms are still just sore boobs and possibly more weeing; The last few nights I've had to go in the middle of the night which I don't usually have to do. I'm off to London today and staying the night there with friends, so that will be a good distraction. I just hope AF doesn't show up on their sofa bed!


----------



## kfs1

BB - That's so great that your in-laws are so supportive of you. I'm sure it makes things much easier knowing that they're there for you - especially since this process is so emotionally draining.

Doxie - So sorry to hear your news. Chin up, though - there are options available to you should you decide to move forward. I hope you and your husband can come to a decision that makes you happy.

Rainshiny - I'm sorry that you're feeling stressed but I'm happy to hear that your home study was approved. You'll have the baby in your arms before you know it!

Spud - Ugh. You poor thing. I hope you're able to stomach some food soon so you can start to feel better.

Bookworm - Yes I'm on progesterone and estradiol patches, along with my vitamin and 1 low-dose baby aspirin per day. Your dog is soooooo adorable. What a snuggle monster! We had to put our dog down earlier this year and I miss him so much!!

Fezzle - I hope that witch stays away!! Things are sounding good this month for you.

Thanks so much for the encouragement everyone. It really does help a lot. Working from home in the snow today. My husband had his first snow day today and he's over the moon - just like a kid. :)


----------



## kfs1

Beta came in at 517, up from 244 the last time which is good news. :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats great news kfs1.................fantastic!!!

Do you have another beta coming or early scan???


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Kfs - awesome news!! :) :)

Spud - probably not until Sunday which is 12DPO. I will probably cheat a lot and test Friday and Saturday too depending on my temps since I just got my big haul of Internet cheapies and I am pretty sure if I don't use them this cycle then they disintegrate and it would be a huge waste of money. 

:blush:


----------



## terripeachy

Girls..I am on fire this afternoon. I got home from work and made fresh cranberry sauce, lemon meringue pie and candied sweet potatoes. Good thing I'm not a diabetic! hee hee. I tried to ease up on the syrup for the sweet potatoes. I'm taking those to my bestie's house tomorrow. The cranberry sauce is for my leftover turkey sandwiches, and the pie was because my coworker gave me about 40 lemons. A girl can only make so much fresh lemonade. hee hee. It's snowing out, but I'm not taking pictures. I wouldn't want Caribbean to get jealous. :haha: when it snows, we cuddle.


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy, I want lemon meringue pie now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Haha! I actually love the snow ;) I am much more of a winter girl than a summer girl but when you live in Australia and the Caribbean, you don't get much choice! 

I did take a panoramic photo of the bay today as there were 5 ships! Crazy. It made the whole island traffic hectic and shopping was just insane... I couldn't imagine spending a day like Thanksgiving on a boat with 5000 strangers but to each their own! So this isn't a brag photo ;) it's just a woah ships everywhere photo! The fifth one is tucked behind the hills to the right, you can just see a glimpse of it.

https://i61.tinypic.com/w12nmr.jpg


----------



## Vonn

Great news, KFS! My math skills are rubbish, but even I know that's more than doubled. :wacko:

Caribbean--Your chart looks great this month. Way different than last month! Did you do something majorly different this month?

Terri--You are putting me to shame! I ran errands and got ingredients and was so tired when I got home that I plopped myself down on the couch and haven't moved for an embarrassingly long time.

I've been reading a little about maya abdominal massage & booked a phone consultation with a practitioner. Has anyone done this or looked into it? I'm intrigued.

Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate it!! I am very thankful for the support and advice I get from all of you!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Vonn - yes last month was my first month charting and I missed days so it got my O day wrong... and also I would take my temp without thinking about the effects of the AC blowing on the thermometer all night so sticking that in my mouth was reducing my temp, making my chart all wonky. I learned to warm up the thermometer in my mouth for a while before registering my temp so it doesn't get a false reading. Trying not to get my hopes up too much because I know how quickly that high post ovulation temp can come crashing down at a moment's notice.


----------



## Taurus8484

Caribbean - have you seen the news about Australian cricketer Phil Hughes?


----------



## Spudtastic

Taurus - that was on the news tonight. The kiwis are pretty upset about Phil too. What a terrible freak accident. I feel sorry for Sean Abbott :-(


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Yes I saw it all over FB but I didn't know who he was as I don't watch cricket. Such a terrible accident :(


----------



## terripeachy

Happy Thanksgiving to all the US ladies and those who are celebrating today! I am truly thankful for all of you. :)


----------



## kfs1

Agreed Terri. Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Taurus8484

Terrible Spud. Such a horrible freak accident. 

Caribbean - look at those temps.

Happy Thanksgiving to my American bnbs ladies


----------



## Spudtastic

Happy thanksgiving American ladies.

Terri - if I could stomach any food I'd invite myself round to yours. Your cooking sounds great. 

Well I got my test this morning and it says girl


----------



## Fezzle

Happy thanksgiving!

There was no thanksgiving celebration here- we had chorizo bean stew with a roll! But Saturday is the big even for us.

Spud- exciting! You'll have to let us know if the scan agrees!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Happy Thanksgiving US ladies :) 

Ohhhh I ate far too much. I guess this pecan pie turned out well as it was the only pie almost completely gone and I had rave reviews. We have brought home a coconut tart so maybe in a couple of days when I can look at food again, I can try some of that.

Taurus - my temps are going great but I just don't trust them as I've been stung by false hopes both of my previous ttc months so I am trying to be wary and not quite buy my ticket for tww crazy town train just yet. I said to my husband that I am sitting on the platform just watching the train from afar lol.. toot toot!! First stop, Symptomville! Nope. Not boarding.


----------



## Rainshiny

Happy thanksgiving!! I am so thankful for all your bnb support! 

Kfs-- so excited for you!!
Fezzle and Carr-- all my fingers crossed and sparkly baby dust!!

Taurus- your son is such a cutie in that photo- is it pool time for him?

Book- glad you have the fundforward started. GL wih the car trouble (on top of everything else). You are so resilient!!

Kfs-thx for the encouragement....

Peachy- when do you start progesterone?

Spud-- we can say if we are comfortable adopting a premie, and how early too, if that makes sense. In the end they could present us with a case and we decide if we accept. It will be a year tho probably. I hope u feel better soon! Aww... A girl!! Congrats!!! Did you have a preference?

We had five desserts! Indian pudding, choc cake, key lime pie, pumpkin cheesecake, apple cake. It was ridiculous, and delish.


----------



## Rainshiny

Did anyone see the pardoning of the White House turkeys, named Mac & cheese? Lol.


----------



## Nikki1979

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone celebrating <3


----------



## Spudtastic

Rainshiny - A year seems like a long time but it will fly by. You'll have a little baby in your arms in no time. 
I don't have a preference on gender. I just want a healthy baby. My husband really wants a boy though. I suppose if I'm honest I would love another girl but I'd be happy with a boy or girl. Taking the test with a pinch of salt too 

I'm so sick all day and night. I thought I was feeling better the other day and tried to make dd dinner. I then spent an hour vomiting from it. I feel so sorry for dd not to have home cooked meals. She still eats well....raw fruit and veg etc cold meats yoghurts and er jar baby food. Still she shouldn't remember when she is older.


----------



## maquita2000

Hi, after my first IVF "3d transfer" failed, doctor told me he recommends a second IVF (5 day transfer this time) on January but he will give me and my husband some vitamins and antioxidants because my eggs are not the best quality :cry: 

That is soo sad. It's the first time I've been told that my eggs are the biggest factor on why I'm not getting pregnant yet. We thought it was my husband's spem antibodies but seems that was not the biggest reason =( Doctor told me the egg quality might not be the best due to several factors including my age :wacko:

We will try a second IVF in January but he will observe how embryos develop during those first 5 days and he might either get more input or get them to be stronger (hopefully) before sending them to my uterus :shrug:

I'll keep you posted girls. In the meantime the doctor recommended I take some vacation, relax and try to forget about this for a month as he prefers for my body to rest for a month after the first IVF.

Any thoughts?


----------



## maquita2000

I didn't get to have any frozen embryos... My doctor said the quality was not worth frozing and that most of the not-best-quality embryos are not worth freezing... I'll have to do everything again =( It's ok though, there's no other options...


----------



## terripeachy

How many eggs did you get after retrieval? It's always easy for a doctor to say it's your eggs, but maybe your meds weren't the best for you and your body. After my first failed IVF, my doctor increased my meds and we were actually able to get a few frosties. I'm about to do a frozen transfer in the next few weeks, so hopefully that will work. What kind of testing did you have done? What meds were you on?


----------



## maquita2000

BBbliss, sorry to hear you also had that horrible IVF BFN... 

Thank you for telling me it takes an average of 3 IVFs... even though it would suck seeing more probablities somewhere along the line helps... with the conversation with my doctor (yesterday) he made it sound like it can be a long ride =( he said my egg quality is not the best. I'm 36 but feeling so old. I know a lot of ladies get pregnant in their forties but I'm feeling so lost. I regret I didn't begin trying for babies before =( and wasted so much time "building a career, learning, traveling, etc".... Having a baby is my top priority right now...


----------



## maquita2000

TerriPeachy, my doctor gave me 75 Gonal with 1 Pergoveris a day, later Cetrotide and another one to stop the eggs from maturing prematurely. Prenatal and fish oil vitamins and folicacid from the beginning as well as COQ10. After transfer a junior aspirin a day, and Meticorten (cortison for 10 days one at night, i didnt ask why the cortison but a friend told meit sounded good as it would help as my doctor mentioned my blood was thick when he checked something on my blood).

I got 10 eggs, 9 were "mature", 7 fertilized and 3 were growing ok up to day 3. I got two embryos 3dt and we were hoping to freeze one but doctor said it was not worth it as it was growing too slowly and not very structured by day 5 =( Utrogestan, vaginal progesterone, total 600 mgs a day (=3 capsules a day).
You make me feel better by telling me it could be the meds that are not the best for me. Doctor said he didnt want to overstimulate me as I was responding well and said he prefers 10 good ones than 28 mostly bad ones.... not sure if that's true... I'll tell him to try to get frosties =)
I had a lot of tests prior to IVF- but none during IVF as doctor said that from his experience the way the eggs grow, and the hormones, is very related. He said most times he tests estrogen or something like that on blood but it was not necessary as I was reacting very well to meds.

Did you get tested during IVF? Did you get interesting results from the tests?


----------



## terripeachy

I had ultrasounds and blood tests every other day until my estrogen levels and follies were good and then I went every day until trigger. I wonder about your blood being thick. I've never heard about that before. Are you in the U.S.? 

The bottom line is that IVF doesn't work the first time for everyone so as long as your doc seems positive you have to keep trying. Everyone is different so we just have to get to the right combination of everything. You're not old so don't let your doctor make you feel bad about your age. I've got four years on you and my doc is still positive. :flower:


----------



## maquita2000

Hi terrypeachy. I'm not in the US. I'm in Mexico City but I'm going to one of the few best fertility doctors in Mexico. He also works in other cities and in the US. Some other friends have recommended I go to New York with a "Dr. Sandler" for treatment but I'm trying a bit here before I go and spend a fortune there (it's not cheap here either but mainly travelling costs and medicines would make the cost much higher)...

The doctor is positive but he told me it's a fact my eggs are not 18 years old and that has to be accounted for. I wish someone told me before about taking the antioxidants to try to improve egg quality as it takes about 90 days for eggs to form... I would have started taking those supplements as well as COQ10 earlier... Not sure if it would make a difference though.

BTW I also had ultrasounds, sorry I didnt mention it, but not estrogen tests, I might ask him to do them just in case.

Thank you for your message... I know many women have children in mid forties but I guess Im just seeing everything gray as I was just given my IVF BFN... I guess we have to keep on trying and trying until we get our babies... I didnt think it would be so hard and expensive though =( But thank you for your support and hopefully we will both have our babies real soon =)

Are you going for a 3rd round of IVF? How long have you been TTC?

Kisses and hugs =)


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah this will be my third time. If this doesn't work I'll probably do another fresh cycle next time but I'm ready for this to finally work. 

We started trying in August 2013 so over a year now. I started doing IUIs in May and IVF at the end of July. 

You'll get there. Stay positive.


----------



## GalvanBaby

maquita2000 said:


> Hi terrypeachy. I'm not in the US. I'm in Mexico City but I'm going to one of the few best fertility doctors in Mexico. He also works in other cities and in the US. Some other friends have recommended I go to New York with a "Dr. Sandler" for treatment but I'm trying a bit here before I go and spend a fortune there (it's not cheap here either but mainly travelling costs and medicines would make the cost much higher)...
> 
> The doctor is positive but he told me it's a fact my eggs are not 18 years old and that has to be accounted for. I wish someone told me before about taking the antioxidants to try to improve egg quality as it takes about 90 days for eggs to form... I would have started taking those supplements as well as COQ10 earlier... Not sure if it would make a difference though.
> 
> BTW I also had ultrasounds, sorry I didnt mention it, but not estrogen tests, I might ask him to do them just in case.
> 
> Thank you for your message... I know many women have children in mid forties but I guess Im just seeing everything gray as I was just given my IVF BFN... I guess we have to keep on trying and trying until we get our babies... I didnt think it would be so hard and expensive though =( But thank you for your support and hopefully we will both have our babies real soon =)
> 
> Are you going for a 3rd round of IVF? How long have you been TTC?
> 
> Kisses and hugs =)

Hi Maquita! So sorry about the BFN. :hugs: I am in Mexico as well! I live in Matamoros, but have lived in Tampico and Monterrey. One of the best fertility clinics in Mexico is IECH in Monterrey. I was going to them when I lived in Monterrey. I had 1 IUI with them, and 1 cancelled IUI because I responded on my blocked side. IVF fees vary between 40000 pesos and 70000 pesos there. It just depends on what your fertility issue is. My RE there had patients from Guadalajara, DF, and a cuple of other states that I can't seem to remember now. LOL I have heard great things about the Doctors in DF though.


----------



## terripeachy

Rain-I'm taking progesterone in oil this time around and I think I start early next week. Ill have to look at my schedule again for the exact date but I think it's soon after my ultrasound on Tuesday.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Terri, I was taking the oil progesterone every few days when I was pregnant this last time. IMO, they were not as bad as I have read, but I only took them for about 2 weeks and not everyday. I honestly felt the trigger more than the progesterone shot. LOL

Do you have a transfer date yet?


----------



## terripeachy

I have to take PIO every day until I get my positive test and then I will continue taking it until 8 weeks I think. I am also taking del estrogen shots every three days. That's not bad at all. I think the every day shots will be more difficult. Now I get to forget about shots every couple days. Ha ha. My transfer date is set for Dec. 9. Not too far away now. How is your ankle?


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - How awesome it would be to get a BFP for Christmas!!


----------



## Vonn

Hi everyone! I had my HSG today and good news, no blocked tubes. Yay! I also got results from day 3 tests. They didn't test estradiol, though. Grrr.

FSH = 10.5
AMH = .165

Anyone have thoughts/feedback/suggestions on these numbers?? :shrug:

Dr wasn't shocked by these, said they weren't great but pretty normal for my age. She mentioned I'd probably need some assistance next cycle (which I read as clomid, or some such thing). I go back in on Tuesday, cycle day 10, for an ultrasound to look at follicle development.


----------



## GalvanBaby

My ankle is pretty much back to normal. I cooked all day yesterday without much pain until I sat down for a while. LOL Today, almost no limping!! Thanks for asking!

I am on CD7 today. AF lasted 6 days which is odd for me. It used to only be 4-5 days most. This time I spotted for 2 days. I am nto complaining if that means a better lining though. LOL I keep forgetting to temp, I am going to try to remember tomorrow. I will start OPKs tomorrow. I usually O between CD11 & CD13, but I haven't used OPKs in a long time. I want to make sure things are still the same after the cyst. No call backs from the attorney's office yet. I am praying and begging God for this job. I sent an email thanking them for the interview and plan to call them Monday. I hope they just haven't called because of the holiday, btu they did say they would make their decision by today. If I don't find a position by February, I will have to go back to GA,a nd I do not want to go. I hate the thought that we are going to have to be separated again; we don't do good being separated like that.

Vonn, I am not sure about levels, but my FSH was 7.5 a little over 3 years ago. My FS said that was good then, and I was 33.


----------



## Vonn

Fezzle--14 DPO and no AF, I'm chart stalking and can't wait for you to TEST!


----------



## moni77

Hi everyone. Just read thru all the posts and am now too tired torespond Sorry. Catch up morelater! .


----------



## Nikki1979

Vonn - I had my day 3 done tests in September. My FSH was 9.3 and my AMH was 16.2 which equates to about 2.3 in USA measurements. At my recent appointment I asked my doctor if FSH was high and she said its okay, don't worry about it. She didn't say anything about my AMH. I am 35 now and since AMH levels decrease yearly, I am guessing it will be the same as yours by the time I am 40. 

My aunt told me today that her friend gave birth to a baby girl at the age of 53 and it was an oops pregnancy.


----------



## Fezzle

I got a BFP today! I am still in shock! Photo on the Nov testing thread!


----------



## Nikki1979

Congratulations Fezzle...I am so happy for you. I just checked out your test and the result is very impressive. Not even faint!!


----------



## Fezzle

OH thinks it's faint but he knows nothing about tests! I think I'm 15dpo today.


----------



## Taurus8484

Woohoo!!!!!!! Congrats fezzle xx great pic


----------



## Nikki1979

I agree Fezzle. Men know nothing about tests :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

I dipped the stick and left it in the bathroom while I made us a cup of tea. I could see the start of the plus sign right away so I was hopeful before I came back upstairs. OH had a sneaky peak while I was down making the tea and thought it was negative and was preparing to console me!


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations Fezzle!!! We knew it was right around the corner!!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Congratulations Fezzle! Lovely to see a BFP on this thread :dance:

AFM.... I'm not liking my temp drops :cry: I am only on CD 24 and my cycles are usually 29 - 31 days so that's a very early dip... too late for an implantation dip so I don't know. Maybe a short cycle this month. FF says if I was pregnant this cycle I would be due August 11th which is my daughter's birthday, something she would love.. *sigh*


----------



## terripeachy

Don't give up yet Caribbean. It's bound to go back up in the morning!!


----------



## Vonn

OMG, Fezzle! I knew it! I'm thrilled for you. Your family deserves this wonderful news. Congratulations!

Caribbean--It def could be implantation, which can happen up to 14 DPO. Don't give up hope yet!


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations fezzle  I'm thrilled for you. Now I'm off to look at your test


----------



## Spudtastic

That's one super duper positive positive you have there fezzle. I can't believe your husband thought it was negative. 

Caribbean - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your bfp this month.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I did have pink spotting on 7DPO so you'd think I would have had the implantation temp dip on that day.. not 4 days later. BFN on my FRER too.. which is meant to be 6 days before AF is due. ARGH I hate this stupid rollercoaster.


----------



## BBbliss

Fezzle, what great news! And timing! Congratulations!

Marquita, you are NOT old! I'm old hahaha, and like Terri said, don't let the dr make you feel old and also I always see drs blaming the egg, it just sounds like a quick go to excuse when things don't work out and they don't know why. You did respond very well with such a small dose, to me it looks like you still have a nice egg reserve and I'd go for more eggs next time, but the need to test your estrogen levels daily or every other day to make sure you don't get over stimulated. Maybe you don't need to go as far as NY for an IVF, I just came across a website for a reputable IVF clinic in Barbados that charges $5.750 for a cycle +meds and since you respond so well the meds will be minimum. 

Terri, so close :D

Rain, it's just like TTC, your baby may still not have been conceived yet, you are probably waiting just as long as some of us ;)

Vonn, my AMH is 2.43 and my FSH is 5.9, but my eggs are 5 years older then yours, knowing what I know today I would have jumped right into my first IVF before trying anything else because looking back now I feel I have lost all that first year TTC in vain. Having said that now looking at your numbers if I were in your position I'd go strait to IVF, but if your DH has really great sperm maybe an IUI will do the trick. You still have your own eggs, that's the good news! It's not a high number but they are there and they are NOT too old. Also remember ivf clinics have a FSH cut off and after a certain number they'll only give you the DE option. I really don't mean to scare you Vonn, I hope I didn't, I just want to see Baby and Bum pictures from every single girl in here and I think the more you know the better you can prepare for your next successful step. I have my fingers crossed for you. 

Carribean, I hate it too, my moods are always up and down from this process...I miss those times I wasn't trying and had other interests, I'm trying to go back to some of them and trying not to think about it so much... Good luck with that LOL


----------



## terripeachy

BBliss-Great advice for all. :hugs:


----------



## jo14

Hi, I am Jo, I turned 40 this month and am TTC number 5, my OH's 2nd, I had a chemical last month, and am now in the ttw at 1dpo, not sure if it will be harder now I am 40 plus, I seem to be ovulating on time etc and having AF on time, so will just have to see how it goes.


----------



## jessiecat

FEZZLE!!! YAY! :happydance::happydance: What great timing too!

Hubs and i just got back from the in laws (Chicago) after 5 days. I slept and slept and ate and ate and it was great!!!!!!! We did the BD every day, which was kinda crazy because we had to be unbelievably quiet. I found it fun tho. 

I was able to read everyone's posts but not respond. I hope my fellow Americans had a great Thanksgiving! 
(Rainy-those desserts sounded fabulous. I was so stuffed i couldn't eat any dessert- stomach fail.)

Vonn- I'm glad your HSG went well and all is clear! I still don't have my FSH and AMH numbers (grrr!). 

Caribbean: I'm so glad you get so much time with hubby! 

Peachy: Ugh those shots sound rough but will be well worth the pain when u get your BFP this month. :winkwink:

Welcome Jo!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congratulations Fezzle!!!

Hi everyone else!!

I am using OPKs this month which is something that I haven't tried in about 2 years. I figured I would give it my all between now and we do any treatments or I go back to GA. I am on CD9, and I believe they are negative. The first one I did yesterday looked like it had a slight line on the edge that was as dark as the control, but I am not sure. We did BD yesterday though just in case. I guess I will know for sure in a few days. I will continue to use the OPKs until either I get a + or my temp confirms O.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Welcome Jo :) we are a friendly bunch! 

So my temp had a slight rise again this morning and I have felt queasy and nauseous with heartburn all day... with yet another BFN on my last FRER. It's so disheartening. If I was pregnant it would definitely be showing on the FRER by now. My boobs are so sore they feel bruised. I've never had sore boobs for the entire 2 weeks before AF! I'm going crazy.


----------



## Taurus8484

Vonn &#8211; I had my FSH tested back in June and is was 7. Glad to hear HSG went well.

Fezzle &#8211; love the ticker&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;got anymore line porn for us?? A frer?? Love looking at lines.

Caribbean &#8211; good to see your temps back up&#8230;aaahhhh symptom spotting&#8230;&#8230;..drove me crazy

Hi and welcome jo14&#8230;.

Hi to everyone else&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## Fezzle

All I have are more of the same as they came with the Clear Blue trial and ics. I have the urge to do one tomorrow but also want to get a FRER and one that has the weeks which I'll do Tuesday.


----------



## Fezzle

Welcome Jo!

Galvan- good luck with the OPKs!

Vonn- my test results are in the first post of my journal near the bottom- my FSH was 6.3; my LH was the concern instead.

Caribbean- good luck for a late BFP!


----------



## Taurus8484

Will be stalking Fezzle......


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome Jo! 
I am dreading going back to work tomorrow. But..I must do what I must do. I have a few leftovers from my small get together on Saturday so I've just been snacking on that, and I made sweet potato pancakes on Friday with candied sweet potato leftovers from thanksgiving, and I'll be taking some to work tomorrow. I made about 15 pancakes, and that's way too many for me and hubs. I don't like homemade pancakes that much BUT I got a griddle as one of my wedding presents and decided to use it. It makes a huge difference. My pancakes don't have that crusty ring around the outside, and that's what I hate.

Nothing fertility related to report, obviously. hee hee..


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Mmmmm crusty pancake ring.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Okay... someone calm me down. I POAS about 5 hours ago and BFN but then I looked again now and:

https://oi62.tinypic.com/9hq2rq.jpg

I POAS the same brand and BFN (edit - faint line after 30 mins)... and then a different brand and another very very faint line - so faint I can't even get a pic. Is it??? Isn't it???? I thought you had to disregard lines that don't come up in the time frame? They are all IC's since I used my good ones up already lol..

Edited to add:

Okay so now I have 3 different brands that I found in my bathroom (no drugstore open) and I used one brand twice. They are all cheapies. Some from Internet, some from Walmart. 

6pm - very faint bfp after 5 hours (pic above)
10pm - very faint bfp after 15 mins
11pm - very faint bfp after 40 mins
12am - very very faint bfp after 20 mins
12am - bfn on Walmart cheapie
I've never peed so much in my life lol I am feeling very hopeful, just trying to keep my excitement slightly down until I can test in the morning and also see my temp!

Cross your fingers for me!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

I SEE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go get a frer......OMG stalking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

It's 1am and I've run out of pee :rofl:

Oh also I did a FRER this morning and BFN!


----------



## Taurus8484

OOOOhhhhhhhhhhh..................can you do another one in the morning..........

Shit.........Im going to snuggled up in bed by the time its your morning :dohh:


----------



## Taurus8484

Did you recheck the frer from this morning???


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

You will have to wait until tomorrow then! I will go out in the morning and buy a digital and another frer I think... how am I supposed to sleep now??

Yes of course I checked this morning's frer! Lol I'm on the crazy train. There is a lot of bin diving. It was BFN still....


----------



## Taurus8484

Well if that line is any indication your HCG is building up so probably was BFN this morning.

Now, get off BnB and get some sleep or your temp tomorrow morning wont mean anything...........

Good luck and I will be stalking xx


----------



## Spudtastic

Omg Caribbean I have an unused frer in my drawer....here catch 
I'm so excited. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. For this pregnancy I peed on a frer with fmu and it was bfn. Then I peed on another frer at 2pm the same day and there was the faintest squinter of a line. Frer could be bfp in the morning. I'll be stalking.


----------



## Fezzle

Ooh Caribbean- how exciting! I hope those lines get darker and darker!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I bought a digital ClearBlue this morning and a BFN! :cry: but I also bought some more FRERs and I have a *very* faint BFP on that! I have peed on more sticks in the last 12 hours than I have had hot dinners. My husband doesn't quite believe me because his eyes are terrible so him trying to spot a very faint line is just impossible, but so far I have 6 tests with very faint line, and he can see 4 of them. I can't even take pics (believe me, I am trying!) because the lines are so faint they don't show up. There isn't much I can do other than wait for another day or two for my levels to increase. Bums me out to see the 'not pregnant' on the digital one though :sad1:

I am starting to feel a bit sick. I threw up in my mouth a couple of times the last two days (YUMMY) and I feel like my boobs have been in the ring with Mike Tyson :wacko:


----------



## Vonn

Can't wait to see what happens, Caribbean! Fxed for you!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - 8 more days before your transfer!!! :) Oh, and send some of your cooking over here, please. The only thing I made was a chocolate cheesecake but there were a TON of other desserts, too. :) Also, why are you on progesterone in oil this time around? Weren't you using the suppositories before?

Spud - I'm so sorry that your morning sickness is so bad. I hope things ease up for you once you hit the second trimester.

Welcome Maquita. I'm so sorry that your first round didn't work for you. It sounds like you have a plan with your doctor for the next time but for now, try to enjoy the break and focus on yourself.

Vonn - Congrats on clear tubes! That's great news. And about your numbers, I honestly can't remember much about the levels at this point. I'll try to find what mine were - I know I have them somewhere.

Fezzle - Congratulations again! I found your pic on the other thread - I can't believe your husband thought it was negative?!?!?

Caribbean - One thing to remember with the tests - make sure you check the test within the recommended time in the directions because sometimes you can get evap lines. Still, sounds promising that you're seeing something and that you're having symptoms. The clearblue test with the "pregnant/not pregnant" are the most harsh in my opinion. Fx fx fx!

Taurus - How have you been?

Hi everyone else!

Had a busy but great weekend but nothing else to report. STILL no symptoms whatsoever but I'm only a little over 5 weeks so I'm not really worried. I have an internal ultrasound later today. I won't really see much but she want to make sure there is a sac and that things are where they should be I guess.


----------



## GalvanBaby

OMG Caribbean!! Fxed this is it for you!!!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

This is my barely there FRER this morning... can you see it?? I've gone crosseyed. 

https://oi61.tinypic.com/u4kzp.jpg


----------



## terripeachy

Caribbean-I actually see something on that faint frer! Was that in the timeframe? I am so excited! hee hee. Another BFP in two days..what a Thanksgiving we have had on this thread. Gross..crusty pancake ring..you made me laugh with that statement.

Vonn-Yeah for a perfect HSG!! You're one step closer. I'll have to find my paper with normal levels on it and check yours against my paperwork and see what it says. i wonder why they didn't do the LH test.

kfs1-Glad you're doing ok. You don't want symptoms..I hear they're terrible. HA!!HA!! Hope the visit today goes well. <3 For some reason the doctor prescribed PIO for this frozen cycle. yes, I was on suppositories before. It's so bizarre to me that everything is different between IUI, IVF and frozen. Three different ways of getting prego and three different meds. I'm going to ask next time I talk to my nurse. Oh...so I think I posted in another thread that my girlfriend started the IUI process yesterday. She also has my doctor and nice nurse. She also said that she noticed the rude nurse was SO rude. Isn't that hilarious? We both feel bad for those that have her. If they ever have my nice nurse call them, they are going to be shocked that someone is so nurturing and kind compared to the rude lady. :haha:

AFM-I'm in the flatlands. I did a temp check last night to make sure my thermometer was working, and it was, so who knows why I'm stuck at 97.7 in the mornings. Oh well...maybe this is a good thing. Ultrasound/bloodwork in the morning and PIO starts on Thursday if all is ok tomorrow.


----------



## Fezzle

Caribbean- I definitely see a line. Fx!

kfs- no idea, he is just so clueless about tests! Good luck with your scan! I've just booked in an early one for 17 Dec.

terri- I hope those flat temps are a good sign!


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Fezzle!

I see the line Caribbean!!!

I'm back. I've got some OPKs in the mail. We're still taking our supplements, but I've added CoQ10 to the mix for me. 

It was a nice 4 day weekend. DH and I had our own Thanksgiving. I didn't set an alarm the entire 4 days off, but still managed to wake up and temp on my own for 3 out of the 4. I just wanted a little break. Temps are super low this cycle, and I'm not sleeping with my mouth open, so I'm not sure what to think.

I skimmed through everything but just wanted to say hello to all and welcome to the newbs.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

terripeachy said:


> Caribbean-I actually see something on that faint frer! Was that in the timeframe?

Yes it was :dance: I have used a few ICs now (don't judge me :rofl:) and they are all coming up with the faint BFP line within 5 - 10 minutes.


----------



## beekay

Hi everyone :flower:

Just wanted to introduce myself because I've read this whole thread over the past week or so and you seem like such a great and supportive group :thumbup:

I'm 37 (will be 38 in a few months). I just got married in June and my DH and I have decided that we are ready to ttc our first. I was never sure that I wanted a baby prior to meeting DH (I have been previously married & divorced). But now that we know that we definitely DO, I just hope I haven't waited too long! I went off the Pill in October and last month was our first month trying. I'll be using OPK this month for the first time (rather than just guessing). Hoping to see that BFP soon :happydance: 

I'm so new to all of this that I'm still trying to figure the lingo....so forgive my ignorance in advance. 

Hoping to see many bfp's here in time for Christmas!!:yellow::yellow::yellow:


----------



## BBbliss

Carribean that's defiantly a line!!! And it's positively a BFP!! Woohoo!!! So exciting you got to DH in time to catch that golden egg yay!!!
Now try to hold that pee for at least four hours before you poas, will you haha


Two BFPs this week :) and Terri is next ;)

Welcome Jo and bee :)


----------



## Fezzle

Welcome, beekay!


----------



## Vonn

Welcome to the new folks!

Lanfear--Welcome back. I hope you are feeling positive about this next cycle. Your last one looked so good, so I know it's heartbreaking, but it's just a matter of time until everything lines up perfectly.

Terri--I've heard consistent temps are a good sign that hormone levels are balanced. I think it was Briss that wrote that once.

Caribbean--GL with the continued testing!

AFM--I have a CD 10 ultrasound tomorrow to look at follicle development. My plan, if I can get this done in time, is to write up a document that includes all the tests I want & why and see how my dr responds. If she pushes back and refuses, I'll probably be looking for a new dr. There's no reason not to check into everything. It should be interesting!


----------



## Fezzle

Vonn- good luck with the scan. When I had mine, they also looked at my lining so make sure they look at that too!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Welcome Beekay and welcome back Lanfear! I added CoQ10 to my list 2 weeks ago. It is funny because I started feeling more energetic with it. I know it isn't for energy, but it helped! Now, if it will help add a baby to my life, I will be ecstatic!

Congratulations, Caribbean!! I see that line!!

Terri, you are next!! Praying for a great December here, it looks like we got it off to a great start!

AFM, my OPK was darker last night, but this morning it is lighter again. We didn't BD last night, so I hope it is back to being dark this afternoon and it was because my urine was too diluted. My SMU is usually 45 minutes after FMU because of coffee. I might wait tomorrow, and use 3rdMU. LOL


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-Thanks..yes, when I first found bnb, I was looking for information on being in the flatlands, and that's all I could find. Yeah, steady temps=steady hormones, but still no BFP! hee hee. Oh well...I'm not down in the dumps about it, that's for sure, and I've only been in the flatlands maybe two or three times, so not a majority at all. good call on your list of tests. If she's going to be a B^[email protected]*#@, take your money elsewhere.

Hi bee-welcome and good luck to you. Hope your stay here is short!

Lanfear-Welcome back, sunshine.

Caribbean/BBliss-you guys crack me up. I'm not sure I'm next up. I still have a week until transfer, and then another 2 weeks, so I'm sure someone else is in the mix before me...galvan/nikki/YOU! hee hee.


----------



## moni77

Yay Fezzle and Carribean!!! Go get those betas!!!

And more line porn please!

Hi to the new gals and FXed for you!


----------



## Doxie

Wow, congrats to Fez and Carribean! How exciting for you guys.

I hope everyone is still trucking along. Hope that Terri gets her BFP for the upcoming holidays.

In my heart, I'm out. I didn't even chart my temp this am. Urologist took blood for genetic testing. Morph is 0. DH is taking herbs and supplements. Maybe something will happen. We are not going to do Ivf. The dr doesn't know if the sperm are made incorrectly or if they are damaged in the ejaculation process. He took blood for genetic testing. The only way they can get good sperm is by asparating directly from the testicles, is the thought at this time. Can't catch a break.


----------



## BBbliss

Doxie :hugs: it's still soon! Give another couple of months and his SA WILL improve! It just takes a little time... But I hear you, can't catch a break... We got the morphology up from 0 but still, they are horrible swimmers :( 

Don't give up, stay positive that his numbers will go up, they will


----------



## Taurus8484

Caribbean  I see it on the frernow step away from the tests for today, today your pregnant so enjoy :rofl:fingers crossed they get darker for you xx

Kfs1  Im well thanks..starting to heat up here weather wise so off to the beach house this weekend.how are you??? Stalking for updates on your ultrasound

Peachy  not long now.how did ultrasound and blood work go??

Fezzle  are you having betas done??

Lanfear  welcome back

Vonn  will be stalking for ultrasound update.

Galvan  good luck this cycle, I would be BDing today incase you surged last night and thats why it was lighter this morning.

Hi to all the newbies and anyone I missed


----------



## Fezzle

No, they don't do betas routinely here- maybe just if there's a special case like a history of miscarriage or IVF. I wouldn't even get my first scan until some time in Jan if we weren't paying for a private one.


----------



## Nikki1979

Caribbean - I see a line on the frer. Congrats girl! Fingers crossed it gets darker over the next few days.


----------



## Taurus8484

Well I will be stalking for the 17th then..........


----------



## Spudtastic

Caribbean - congratulations. I see that line. It's clearly a bfp 

Galvan - when I did opks I did them in the afternoon. I remember reading lh is in your urine in the afternoon and late morning but not early morning. I'm guessing you're doing it at the right times but I thought I'd mention it just in case 

I have a scan on Thursday. It's Tuesday afternoon here (in two minutes it is) so not far away. I had a blood test nearly two weeks ago now. They'll send away the scan and the blood test results for it all to be analysed. Then on the 18th I get the results. But I'm all excited about seeing the baby on Thursday. I'm a bit nervous as I have no bump yet (apart from thw food belly). I know it's still early. But I want to put my mind at ease.


----------



## maquita2000

Guys, thats sooo exciting, 2 BFPs in the forum =) Caribbean, IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU =)! Feezle, congratulations! =)

BBbliss- thank you for your message. Im definitely showing it to my husband =) hahaha I don't know what felt worse, if the Dr. telling me my egg's quality was bad or my husband hearing it. He's a great guy but I suddenly got scared he'd leave me for someone else to have babies with as he really wants to have children and that i wouldnt be able to have children =( I do feel better from your message now and hopeful that its just the Dr. not knowing the reason and saying bs =) I guess scary thoughts come to we all creazy heads lol

Galvan, Im going to Embryos here in Mexico City (a second option is Dr. Kably). They both have great preggo references =) lol. Monterrey is too far for now and even though its cheaper there, flying there would get expensive- not to count the extra care i might need after ivf upon flying... Ill mention it to a gfriend that is TTC and lives in Monterrey =) Gracias!

Kfs =)

Doxie, my husband improved his motiliy and spem in general with Omifin. It took about 3 months but hes great now and has been good for almostb 2 years now- only problem for him are the sperm antibodies =( but Dr. said that with IVF it shouldnt be a problem!

Everyone else, HI!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I do an opk at 10-11 and 3-4ish. It was pretty close to + this afternoon. I convinced OH for an afternoon BD. It didn't take much convincing though. Lol I even got my van cleaned out of it. Maybe I can get a take home baby too.


----------



## GalvanBaby

You're right, Maquita. It would be more to fly. Dr Rosales is one of the best. He actually studied or did his residency in the States, so his English is great!


----------



## Spudtastic

Galvan - he he afternoon bd-ing resulted in this little peanut. Now when you say you got your van cleaned...well um ...where did this bd-ing take place he he he?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hahahah yes Galvan!! Why did your van suddenly need cleaning out after bding Hmmmmm? :winkwink:

I did another FRER this morning and although it's still faint, it's darker than yesterday :dance: 

https://oi60.tinypic.com/6o0qqv.jpg


----------



## Fezzle

Yay- that's a great line!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Lol Spud. Too many kids around for fun van BDing. We locked ourselves in our bedroom and turned up the TV. We told the kids to not bither us under any circumstances, we were talking to Santa. Lol They are too old to believe in Santa, but know that means Christmas talking, so they stayed away. Lol Not getting a tablet is a wonderful threat to preteens. Lol


----------



## kfs1

Lanfear - A Thanksgiving alone sounds kinda nice. :) I hear you about temping - it can be such a pain, especially if you have to get up early on your days off.

Caribbean - Congratulations!! I couldn't see the line on yesterday's but I can absolutely see it today. Yaaahoooooooo. :)

Beekay - Welcome.

Vonn - Good luck at your appointment today.

Doxie - Sorry that you're feeling down but don't give up yet. I'm sure the herbs/supplements will do the trick.

Taurus - Beach house - ahhhhh. That sounds so amazing.

Galvan - Glad you got in a BD. :)

I had my ultrasound yesterday. We saw a sac/yolk sac and everything was looking good. Still waiting for my beta numbers though - hopefully will hear soon.


----------



## Fezzle

kfs- yay! Glad all is looking good! How far along are you?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Oh... that's right. It's all coming back to me now. Morning sickness. :sick: And the boobs.. oh the boobs...

I told my 14 year old daughter today. She is SO excited! She's waited a very long time to be a big sister hahah.. poor kid. I'm just glad she's old enough to babysit! My EDD is her 15th birthday, 11th August. :dance: :dance: :dance: 

She exchanged good news with me that she was accepted into the Grade 10 Honours Programme next year :happydance:
I am pretty happy with my life right at this very moment. :thumbup::cloud9:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

kfs1 said:


> I had my ultrasound yesterday. We saw a sac/yolk sac and everything was looking good. Still waiting for my beta numbers though - hopefully will hear soon.

That's awesome! So happy for you :D


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome line, Caribbean!!!

Awesome news, KFs!!

Last nght's OPK was negative, and I had horrible O pains. We got some more BDing in. I plan to get some more in today in between shifts. I told OH that this month, he is stuck BDing every day for at least 5 days. When we did his SA and the IUI, the RE said it is a good thing that he used condoms before because with his sperm count and quality, he would have 1000 kids running around! LOL The post wash count last year for the IUI was 500mil!!! I was like umm these things are seriously blind! They can't find an egg with that many swimming around in there???!!! 

It is funny though, the times we got pregnant, we only BDed once! The first time was with clomid/ menopur and timed BDing. Well, then I triggered and we BDed 12 hours later and that was it! I was so mad at OH for during the TWW thinking that we missed it, btu got my BFP then at 11dpo. This last time, we only BDed once the entire cycle on CD9 which looking back, we have never done for some reason. This month, we BDed on CD9 too. Hopefully, that is my lucky BD day. :)


----------



## Lanfear333

We're going on our third month of taking supplements, but I just started taking the CoQ10, so it still may be a bit for us.

I'm so happy seeing all these BFPs for you all. Why do I get so annoyed when others make the same announcements?!


----------



## terripeachy

Great news Caribbean! I could see yesterday's line, but today's is much darker. So now...what are you going to do? Go to the doctor in the VI or wait until you get home? And is someone going to have to move permanently?


----------



## Spudtastic

Lan - I completely understand about the bfp thing. Before finally getting my bfp myself it just upset me when people close by me announced their pregnancies, even wills and kate lol. But on here I was and still am always thrilled for the bfps. I should be thrilled by everyone but the emotions that come with ttc are so new and raw. Perhaps it's because those close by me actually got pregnant really quickly and there are so many ladies here who have been trying for a long time. I am actually happy for everyone near and far but it was hard at the time.

I'm quite hormonal and teary. I asked the husband of someone I know how his pregnant wife was doing, who are due at the end of January. They had a still birth two weeks ago. Poor things. 
my friend had one at 24 weeks 6 months ago and a friends friend had stillbirths with their twins six weeks ago. What the hell is going on here? My friends midwife said there is an unusually high number here at the moment and with miscarriages too.


----------



## beekay

Caribbean - what a great line! Congrats and thanks for sharing :thumbup:

Galvan - hope you have a very happy (& productive!) BD day :happydance:

And thanks for the welcomes everyone :flower:

I started temping today (cause it seems like all the cool kids are doing it! Ha!)......but....ummm.....what kind of trend am I actually looking for with these numbers?! :blush: Does a spike mean that I'm ovulating? 

Thanks for humoring the newb! :wacko:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Beekay, your temp should jump .3 degrees for 3 days to confirm O. It should stay high throughout your LP.


----------



## Vonn

Beekay--Yes, the temp jumps after ovulation because progesterone is released when the follicle ruptures, releasing the egg, and continues to be released throughout the luteal phase. Temping can confirm ovulation takes place, but isn't helpful for predicting it. At least not right away. If you have a very regular cycle, you may be able to predict ovulation based on your temperature pattern. A lot of ladies use temping and OPKs (ov predictor kits).

Galvan--What ever happened with the job??

Caribbean--The line is def getting darker. Soooo excited for you!! :cloud9:

AFM--I went in for a CD 10 ultrasound today. Was fulling expecting to hear that my lining is scanty, follicle not very big, etc. Instead, I was told my lining looks "great," and that I have a "beautiful" follicle; actually, I have two follicles developing nicely in the same ovary. I was stunned! 

The dr wants me to have another scan tomorrow and if the follicle(s) is where they think it will be, I will trigger with ovidel tomorrow night for a Friday am ovulation. That would be CD 13 ov. Last month I ov-ed on CD 19 and before that CD 17 and CD 15. Maybe my problem is that my body hasn't been releasing the egg when it's ready & by the time I do ovulate the egg isn't good anymore. I'm trying not to get ahead of myself, but I feel so hopeful right now. Anyone ever heard of this happening? :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-are you doing an IUI? Who knows what's going on but I'll be curious to see you chart this time around. 

My lining was too thin so my transfer is delayed. Hopefully only by a day which is good. I have to take estrogen twice a day and I'll go back on Friday to check it out. 

Spud-sorry to hear about your friends. That's so incredibly sad.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--Sorry to hear things are pushed back a bit. But the beauty of science is that you can get everything just right. It's amazing! Work your magic, estrogen!

We are doing timed BD this month, but are totally ready to do IUI next month.


----------



## Taurus8484

Caribbean &#8211; good to see that line has darken&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;look forward to tomorrow test

Kfs1 &#8211; that&#8217;s great news!!!!! Waiting to hear beta

Vonn &#8211; that&#8217;s great news&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.trying to get pregnant the first time, I used to ovulate anywhere between CD14 and CD19. I think it was coming off birth control pills after being on them for some many years that did it as my LP was always the same.

Peachy &#8211; sorry to hear about the delay, thankfully its not a cancelled cycle though xx


----------



## Fezzle

Vonn- great results! I had a scan on CD12 and had one 17mm follicle on the left and my lining was 10.something (6?). I didn't have a trigger but I got my solid smiley showing the LH surge on CD15. Not sure if that helps but just in case you want to compare notes! We BDed on CD10, 13, 15 & 17.

Maybe you'll have twins!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

:dance: That's all I needed!



https://i58.tinypic.com/14nejus.jpg


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

terripeachy said:


> Great news Caribbean! I could see yesterday's line, but today's is much darker. So now...what are you going to do? Go to the doctor in the VI or wait until you get home? And is someone going to have to move permanently?

Firstly, I am sorry your transfer is put off a day or so.. annoying but at least you know it's worth waiting to give your little eggies as much chance as possible. 

I will hold off on going to the Dr until I get back to Australia. I am only very newly on my husband's insurance here and I am still skeptical about it covering a non US citizen/permanent resident. Eventually I will move here, we just have to work out the timing. My daughter is doing too well at school (and doesn't want to leave her friends or her dad) so I don't want to uproot her or just abandon her! But now we have to start really making some tough decisions. Hopefully we will get into the swing of things where she is at her dad's during school terms and then over in the USVI for her holidays. Our school years run Jan - Dec with summer break (6 weeks) over the Christmas period, with 2 weeks in April, July, and September. 
Maybe I will travel back to AU mid term because not seeing my baby girl for 10 weeks at a time sounds awful to me :nope:


----------



## Taurus8484

Yay Caribbean - how excited is hubby??


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

He's very happy (not an overly excitable guy) and of course got straight into the practical side of things. Checking his work calendar for July / August next year since I want to have the baby in Australia. I have to have a c-section due to complications with my first birth (11 lb 4 / 5.1kg baby, with postpartum hemorrhage, blood transfusions, I tore from cervix to bum!) so it means quite a few weeks /months of no travel. He's already not liking me step out of the car near the edge of the garden (slight drop) and won't let me carry anything heavier than a loaf of bread :haha: Very cute but annoying!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Spudtastic said:


> I'm quite hormonal and teary. I asked the husband of someone I know how his pregnant wife was doing, who are due at the end of January. They had a still birth two weeks ago. Poor things.
> my friend had one at 24 weeks 6 months ago and a friends friend had stillbirths with their twins six weeks ago. What the hell is going on here? My friends midwife said there is an unusually high number here at the moment and with miscarriages too.

One of my closest friends lost her baby with only 8 days until her due date. It was just beyond devastating... they could not even find anything wrong with her, she was perfect. My friend has 3 other babies now, but I would not ever wish that on anyone. The kicker was that her mother was her homebirth midwife and had to deliver her own grandbaby.. I can't even imagine... :cry:


----------



## Taurus8484

CaribbeanBaby said:


> He's very happy (not an overly excitable guy) and of course got straight into the practical side of things. Checking his work calendar for July / August next year since I want to have the baby in Australia. I have to have a c-section due to complications with my first birth (11 lb 4 / 5.1kg baby, with postpartum hemorrhage, blood transfusions, I tore from cervix to bum!) so it means quite a few weeks /months of no travel. He's already not liking me step out of the car near the edge of the garden (slight drop) and won't let me carry anything heavier than a loaf of bread :haha: Very cute but annoying!

Hahahaha.............Im assuming this is his first......how cute of him.

And..........11lb 4oz baby..........you my love, are a super hero.....ouch I hurt just thinking about it, its making me cross my legs....:haha:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Yes this is his first and I don't even think he's been near a newborn baby, let alone held one. He downloaded some dad pregnancy books on his kindle and he loves reading so he will be up to speed in 9 months.

No superhero here! Trust me, if I had _known_ she was the size of a baby elephant, I would have had a c-section!! :haha: But we didn't know until after she was born and had literally ripped me in two. I don't generally tell people my birthing story as it freaks them out! :nope:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hahahaha.........you make me laugh..........they said my son was a big baby, he always measured a week or two ahead, he was 7lb 14oz in the end. I was induced early though so not sure how much more he would have grown.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Here is a pic of my daughter when she was just born.... just for comparison to normal baby size :haha: CRAZY.

https://oi59.tinypic.com/2dj8fvp.jpg


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Taurus8484 said:


> Hahahaha.........you make me laugh..........they said my son was a big baby, he always measured a week or two ahead, he was 7lb 14oz in the end. I was induced early though so not sure how much more he would have grown.

Yeah I was told at 32 weeks she was a little small. LIES!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Were you early, go over due date or induced??


----------



## Spudtastic

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Spudtastic said:
> 
> 
> I'm quite hormonal and teary. I asked the husband of someone I know how his pregnant wife was doing, who are due at the end of January. They had a still birth two weeks ago. Poor things.
> my friend had one at 24 weeks 6 months ago and a friends friend had stillbirths with their twins six weeks ago. What the hell is going on here? My friends midwife said there is an unusually high number here at the moment and with miscarriages too.
> 
> One of my closest friends lost her baby with only 8 days until her due date. It was just beyond devastating... they could not even find anything wrong with her, she was perfect. My friend has 3 other babies now, but I would not ever wish that on anyone. The kicker was that her mother was her homebirth midwife and had to deliver her own grandbaby.. I can't even imagine... :cry:Click to expand...

so so heartbreaking :-(


----------



## Spudtastic

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Here is a pic of my daughter when she was just born.... just for comparison to normal baby size :haha: CRAZY.
> 
> https://oi59.tinypic.com/2dj8fvp.jpg


Oh wow, what a gorgeous baby but soooo huge. You did well delivering her. No wonder you're having a c section this time.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Taurus8484 said:


> Were you early, go over due date or induced??

I went over about 10 days, and was induced.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Love that Digi, Caribbean!! (BTW, I can now spell Caribbean without having to double check. LOL) Holy Cow!! An 11lb 4oz baby would kill me!! I woudl insist on a Csection even if the Dr didn't want to do one!
Spud, I am sorry about all the stillbirths around you. A friend of mine had one and another friend's baby lived for 10 days and died of birth complications. My doctor said that there were a lot of MCs and stillbirths last year. I have to agree because I know of 6 people in my area including me and my SIL who had MCs and then my friend's baby that died.


----------



## Taurus8484

Guess your 0000 clothes didnt get used then :haha:

Gorgeous pic though


----------



## Spudtastic

Here are two photos of my little girl. The baby one is a month after she was born. She bruised me enough at 6 lb 14 oz. And here is another of her last month.
 



Attached Files:







8mar.jpg
File size: 190.3 KB
Views: 3









20141104_164443.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

hahaha Taurus, my 000's barely got used, and don't get me started on how many newborn Huggies nappies I had to give away. I bought boxes of them and they only go to 5kg and she was more than that!


----------



## Spudtastic

And since I'm on a photo roll, this is where I live.
 



Attached Files:







20140403_100058.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Spudtastic said:


> Here are two photos of my little girl. The baby one is a month after she was born. She bruised me enough at 6 lb 14 oz. And here is another of her last month.

Adorable little spudlet!! 6 lbs 14... I wish lol..


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Spudtastic said:


> And since I'm on a photo roll, this is where I live.

Gorgeous! Looks like the south island? My mum is from Oamaru so I have a lot of family over there.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

GalvanBaby said:


> Love that Digi, Caribbean!! (BTW, I can now spell Caribbean without having to double check. LOL) Holy Cow!! An 11lb 4oz baby would kill me!! I woudl insist on a Csection even if the Dr didn't want to do one!

I had no idea she was that big at all! I only had the scan at 18 weeks and that was it. After she popped out the mid-wife said "Oh, that should have been cesarean..." A little late now, but thanks for the advice.


----------



## Spudtastic

Caribbean - yes the South Island. It's Wanaka. Oamaru is pretty nice too


----------



## Taurus8484

Great photos Spud.........

Is she a tall girl Caribbean??


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Spudtastic said:


> Caribbean - yes the South Island. It's Wanaka. Oamaru is pretty nice too

Ahhh I have been there. My mum's friends own/owned a little cafe out on that main street over looking the lake. Just gorgeous!



Taurus8484 said:


> Is she a tall girl Caribbean??

I think she is! But she seems average for her age,about 5 foot 3? She's not overweight or anything though, just normal. Even newborn she wasn't roly poly fat, she just looked like she was 6 weeks old.


----------



## Nikki1979

Caribbean - Congrats again!! So sweet that your DD is so excited. I know my son would be over the moon if I ever got pregnant again. Wow ,11lbs 4 oz!!! I got a third degree tear when I had DS and he was only 6lbs 9oz and he was born at 36 weeks. I don't know what would have happened if I had gone to 40 weeks. 
Your daughter is soo cute!!

KFS - Congrats on seeing a fetal pole and sac. 

Terri - So sorry you have to delay your transfer but I suppose its better to have everything perfect for implantation. I am sure this is the cycle. 

Spud - that view is amazing and your little munchkin is such a cutie!! I am sorry about your friend having a stillbirth. Does she have any other children? My mom had a stillbirth at 8 months. I was 4 at that time and still wonder what it would have been like if I had a baby sister. If I ever get pregnant, I will not relax until the baby is atleast 1 year old. When DS was born, I was so paranoid. I kept waking up every 15 mins to check on him. 

Hi to everyone else :wave: I have a hard time keeping up with everyone. 

AFM - On CD1. The stupid witch got me today. Every month, I feel more and more depressed about the fact that it might never happen for me. I am still going to give it all and if its not meant to be, I can get peace from the fact that I tried my best. Don't want to live with what ifs?


----------



## jessiecat

I'm all caught up and can't respond to all, but just wanted to give a shout out to CARIBBEAN (Baby #2), KFS and Vonn (ultrasounds!) 
WOO HOO! Awesome news. 

Welcome Beekay! love your name. Beekay was my sister's nickname when she was little

Peachy: I was all ready to get upset about your delay and saw that it's only by one day. Whew.

Spud: i can't wait to visit NZ!!! So beautiful. Your baby is such a cutie pie. Love that hat. 

Hi to the rest of you wonderful ladies! 

We're having a potluck at our house this weekend so we're decorating for Christmas. Our tree is from our apartment, which was half the size of our current house and looks super duper tiny. Cute tho! Going to keep it for a few more years so it can remind us of our early dating days.


----------



## Fezzle

Caribbean- wow! I had a friend who has had two babies, both over 11 lbs. that's the size of my fatter cat! :lol:

Spud- lovely pics! 

Nikki- sorry about AF :hugs:

jessiecat- have fun this weekend! We're decorating this weekend too and I'm very excited!


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi All:hi:

Gosh I have missed a lot.

Bbliss and Miquita so sorry for the bfn's.:hugs:

Congrats Kfs, Caribbean and Fezzle.:happydance:

AFM I think I've been isolating myself a bit lately and slipping into a depression. I've started an online mindfullness course and trying to look after myself to snap myself out of it. Been feeling down that our upcoming IVF, which I'm terrified about, is the end of the road so to speak and so I'm close to having to face not becoming a mother. Queue mindfulness-I can't know what will happen, i can't change the past so trying to enjoy/be with whatever is happening in the moment. In the spirit of that I've put up trees in three houses in the past three days. Bring on stollen and mince pies!:xmas9:


----------



## Fezzle

Mindfulness is great- it really helps OH as he tends to get stressed really easily! Bring on Christmas!


----------



## kfs1

Fezzle - I'm 5w6d today. How are you feeling? Pee on any more sticks? :)

Spud - I'm so sorry about all of your friends. That's completely awful. :hugs: :( Your little one is too cute!

Vonn - Congrats on the great appointment! :happydance:

Taurus - My beta was 3749 (up from 500) so things are looking good so far. :)

Caribbean - Yaaaaaaay. The "mean" pee stick finally says "pregnant." Congratulations! Aww - that's cute that your husband is already taking care of you. :)

Nikki - I'm so sorry that the witch got you. Treat yourself to something nice today. :hugs:

Jessie - We're going to get our tree this weekend and decorating, too. Maybe it'll get me in the spirit so I can get my ass moving to do some shopping!

Comfy - I'm sorry that you've been down in the dumps but I think you said it right - try to live in the moment and focus on all the good that you have in your life! :hugs: And don't be scared about your IVF. It's really not too bad once you get used to all of the meds and stuff. And that's coming from someone who's a HUGE baby.

Terri - :flower:

Hi everyone else!


----------



## Fezzle

I peed on another CB plus one on Monday and it was a bit darker than Saturday's. Then Tuesday I did a digi with weeks one and it only said 'pregnant 1-2 weeks' and since I was hoping for 2-3, it freaked me out! I haven't tested since, but I bought a 2-pack of more weeks one and am going to do another one on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Lanfear333

Fezzle-I'm sure everything the new tests will show darker.

kfs-Great Beta! Lookin' good.

Vonn-So glad to hear it was a good appt for you and you have some nice follicles!

Caribbean-Take advantage of the babying while you can!

Spud-I'm sorry to hear of all the sadness surrounding you. Thanks for sharing the pictures. My first was 6lb 12oz.

Jessie-We started decorating, but it's always a several day process. Enjoy!

Terri-glad the delay is short. FX for you lady.

Comfy-mindfulness is something I struggle to maintain. I get worked up pretty easily.

I'm just here, waiting to ovulate. Fertile window supposedly opens tomorrow. Temps are still really low, like barely over 97 degrees. I got a stock pile of ovulation/pregnancy tests in the mail from Amazon, so we're ready to do this thing.


----------



## beekay

Thanks for the temping info Vonn & Galvan :flower:

Fezzle - I bet your next tests will show the numbers you're expecting :thumbup:

Lanfear - I think we're almost cycle-buddies....I'm in the waiting window right now too. Will start OPK'ing on Friday....hoping to O next week (wish it could happen on the weekend instead of mid-week.....I've been extra-busy at work with year-end stuff and weekdays I've been totally WIPED by the time I get home....but guess I'll find the energy for BD'ing when I have to!) :shrug: Wishing us both some Xmas-time BFP's!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Beekay, when I am exhausted, I tell OH to not expect any foreplay or anything, because I a only doing it to make a baby. LOL He said that we have had more sex in the past 3 years than our entire marriage, but it has mostly been just insemination, not SEX. LOL We have taken breaks, and only DTD for fun a few months, but usually when we take breaks, we rest from DTD. I told him that eventually, our sex life will be normal, but not to expect it to get back to the way it was pre-TTC any time soon. A baby will change that for a long time!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Fezzle said:


> I peed on another CB plus one on Monday and it was a bit darker than Saturday's. Then Tuesday I did a digi with weeks one and it only said 'pregnant 1-2 weeks' and since I was hoping for 2-3, it freaked me out! I haven't tested since, but I bought a 2-pack of more weeks one and am going to do another one on Friday or Saturday.

Mine only said 1 - 2 weeks but it still said pregnant, so I will take what I can get :haha:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Bloody hell I just posted in the wrong thread. Don't tell me that's already starting, or I will have no hope!

Spud - you'd appreciate this! I happened to find Manuka honey over here! What a random thing to find. I took a photo because the price just about made me faint!! :wacko: Who would pay that for 500 grams of honey??? :haha::haha:

https://oi58.tinypic.com/14tq1j7.jpg


----------



## beekay

Galvan - That is so funny! :haha: My DH is still holding to the delusion that he will NEVER get tired of BD'ing.....we'll see how long THAT lasts! I give him two to three more months of trying....if we don't have a BFP by then, then I'm sure there will be some moaning/griping ;)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Mine asked me last night if we had to BD again tonight. LOL I reminded him that he said he would never get tired of sex. He said he isn't tired of it, but he sure as hell complains all the time. LOL


----------



## GalvanBaby

Caribbean, is that in USD??? If so, that is outrageous!! OMG!!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

GalvanBaby said:


> Caribbean, is that in USD??? If so, that is outrageous!! OMG!!!

lol yup... Manuka honey is a special honey that has medicinal purposes like healing/antibiotic etc so it usually is a bit more expensive than normal honey, but $US36?? It's about $20 in Australia, and $US36 is about $AU42.


----------



## GalvanBaby

If it could help make a baby that sticks, I guess I would pay it, btu [email protected]!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Ladies.
I had my 12 week scan this morning. There was no heartbeat and baby was only 9 weeks 3 days in size.
Just devastated.


----------



## terripeachy

Omg Spud. I am so sorry. So, so, sorry. I don't know what else to say. :hugs: it's not enough but it's all I can do from here.


----------



## GalvanBaby

OMG, Spud. I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Spud :hugs: my heart breaks to read your post. I'm so sorry


----------



## Doxie

I have my dh's head spinning with supplements, have sex now or every other day, is this fun or clinical....
He also put in a softcup for me, so how is that for dedication.

I should O this weekend. Started OPK yesterday. Even though we have all odds against us, we'll give it a shot and cross our fingers. I did the clomiphene again this cycle. It will probably be the last round. We are waiting for the genetic testing now. DH may also have a testicular biopsy depending on genetic results...he is NOT thrilled about that but if it's the next step in trying to get some answers, he said he will do it.

I think I am just going through the motions now. I was so excited when I was ignorant to the battle we were unknowingly fighting. 

It's hump day, so that is good.


----------



## Doxie

Spud, I just read your post. I'm so sorry. I just have no other words....


----------



## Comfycushions

Spud what heartbreaking news. I am so so sorry.


----------



## kfs1

Spud - I'm so unbelievably sorry for you. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Taurus8484

Spud I am so so sorry..........:hugs:.....I know there are no words, but you are in my thoughts


----------



## Wish4another1

Spud :hugs2: I am so sorry :-/


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Spud :( :hugs:


----------



## Rainshiny

Spud-- omg what awful news... I'm so sad to hear that. So sorry. Thoughts are with you and family...


----------



## maquita2000

:hugs:


----------



## Lanfear333

So so very sorry Spud :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

:hug:Spud:hug:
I am so, so sorry. This is just heart-breaking. Please take care.


----------



## jessiecat

Spud- I'm so sorry 
https://ip.bitcointalk.org/?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.imgion.com%2Fimages%2F01%2FPuppy-Hug-.jpg&t=546&c=QvuSE218cjlQKA


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry Spud :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Spud, I'm absolutely gutted for you :hugs:


----------



## beekay

I am so, so sorry to hear that spud :(


----------



## Spudtastic

Thank you for all the support and hugs. I appreciate it.
I'm currently waiting to miscarry naturally otherwise it's a 300km trip to the hospital for a d & c and they keep you in overnight. 
I'm a bit scared of the blood and pain to come though (tmi). My july miscarriage was like early labour.

Taurus - you have mentioned 3 miscarriages. This is number 3 for me too. Were they in a row? My first was before dd.

I'm so blessed to have dd. I'm thankful for her every minute of the day so whatever happens in ttc I know I'm already very lucky.

Caribbean - I can't believe the price if that honey. It's expensive here but not made of gold lol.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

It seems eerie just a day or so ago you were mentioning the unusually high rate of miscarriages and stillborns... it's just so devastatingly sad. Did you have any symptoms in the last couple of weeks? It's just so unfair, some women get knocked up after a pub crawl with Mr Unknown and others just go through so much heartache. I am really glad you have your gorgeous daughter to make it better. I know that's what got my friend through her stillborn baby loss at 38 weeks.. she said if she didn't have her daughter, she doesn't know what she would have done. She's also had two boys since then but we often talk about 'Ava'.


----------



## Spudtastic

Caribbean - maybe my subconscious knew. I had been having a bad feeling about the scan like the news wasn't going to be good. Also my stomach was/is still flat and by this time with dd I had a little bump.

Your friend's story is so heartbreaking. It would be worse to lose a child at full term. It's good to hear she went on to have healthy boys though. Did she find out why Ava didn't survive? 

I'm still vomiting. I've just had a 3am chunder. I have a blood test in the morning.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

No she never found out. I think she had a blood test for the baby but that's about it. She didn't want anyone messing around with her little girl, just let her go in peace. 

I am a fatty anyway, and after my giant baby, I never lost my post baby belly. So I just told my husband I will have to tell people I am 6 months pregnant, the gestation period is just extended due to my constant timezone change. :haha: 

I think if you feel something isn't quite right, there is something to that. Our intuition is very strong. I tell my friends (two have had very early miscarriages this year) that it was in the baby's best interest. Your body wants the best life for your baby, and if it knows something is wrong, it makes the choice to let it go.


----------



## Fezzle

Spud, I'm really sorry again.

I haven't felt pregnant anymore for the past couple days and today I've started crying and I can't stop- for the reason Carribean said- because it seems like so many women 'just know'. My symptoms have decreased, and even though I know it's early to be feeling much of anything, the fact that they were strong on Monday and now they're not just makes me feel like I've lost something.


----------



## Spudtastic

Yes. I like to think that I haven't lost a child but my future child just wasn't successful this try. He or she will have a better life in a healthy body arriving when he or she is ready to be here
I do think it's easier to think that way when the loss is earlier though and not later.


----------



## Spudtastic

Fezzle - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and the little bean.


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-I was looking back and your threads, and it's so crazy that this happened because you were feeling sick, and then you mentioned your friends. Perhaps your subconscious knew as well. I'm still really sorry this is happening to you.

Fezzle-You can't think like that. It is really early for you too, so maybe it's common for symptoms to come and go so early on. Think positively and take another test if it makes you feel better.

:hugs: to everyone. I think we all need one today.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Fezzle said:


> Spud, I'm really sorry again.
> 
> I haven't felt pregnant anymore for the past couple days and today I've started crying and I can't stop- for the reason Carribean said- because it seems like so many women 'just know'. My symptoms have decreased, and even though I know it's early to be feeling much of anything, the fact that they were strong on Monday and now they're not just makes me feel like I've lost something.

:( I am sure it's all okay, maybe just a bit scared? I know I am a bit worried myself just from being on this site, seeing how many ladies have losses, it really freaks me out :nope:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Spudtastic said:


> Yes. I like to think that I haven't lost a child but my future child just wasn't successful this try. He or she will have a better life in a healthy body arriving when he or she is ready to be here
> I do think it's easier to think that way when the loss is earlier though and not later.

That's how I feel about it. Your baby will get here, it just has to be in the right body :) Maybe that one was going to be hairy or something.


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks, I wish we could have a real group hug! :hugs:

The testing seems to stress me out even more so I'm going to try to patiently wait for my scan. I think if I didn't have so many BnB friends who've had losses, I'd be more optimistic for sure! It just seems too good to be true for this to work out.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

We're only a few days apart, so it will be interesting to see the different symptoms we get. You're my bump buddy so your little blastocyte isn't allowed to go anywhere! :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fezzle, I had my symptoms come and go with both of my kids. They were horrible at around 4 weeks. Then, a few days later they were nonexistent. They came back at 6 weeks. With my MCs, I had symptoms big time even after I started bleeding. Try not to stress symptoms even though it is easier said than done. I remember if my bbs didn't hurt at times, I would think bad. :hugs:

Spud, that is a good way of thinking about it. A loss is very hard, and you are in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks, Galvan- that really does help a lot. 

Carribean- I really hope sooooo much we are bump buddies! 

Spud- :hugs: again; I feel like you should be getting the hugs now, not me.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I think everyone needs hugs! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Just popping in to give massive bear hugs to you :hugs: I am so very sorry and wish there was something I could do to help and to express just how much my heart aches for you.

Hope everyone is having a nice day. I have a bagillion and twelve things to do today but will check in properly later tonight.


----------



## Spudtastic

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I have lots of hugs for everyone too. A group hug is needed. 

Caribbean and fezzle - we've had enough losses. Your bumps will grow big and strong


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm surprised at myself. I thought I'd want to try ttc straight but I am going to have some time of ttc. 

I'm going to enjoy the summer months, try to get fit and healthy too.

I've also told dh (who has been amazing and so so caring and strong) that one afternoon a week when dd is at playschool I'm going to have it to myself. No work nothing. I've been doing too much.


----------



## GalvanBaby

That sounds like a great idea, Spud. The breaks we have taken from TTC have helped keep me sane. My last break was forced due to the cyst, but it helped so much after my MC. 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Group hug from me. :)


----------



## Fezzle

It sounds like a little break is just what you need- and you'll feel good for getting fit and healthy!


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-I was about to freak out and say 'the summer months?! That's so far away' but then I remembered that you are in summer now (or at least spring). Yes, I would assume that you would want to take a break. It's too much if you don't. Hang with DD, hang with yourself, do what you can to recoup and regroup. If you don't post, we'll miss you, but when you come back, we will be right here. Huge :hugs: and <3


----------



## Vonn

Spud--I am so impressed with how you are handling this. I know you are devastated, but you are also able to continue to feel blessed with your dd, and to recognize that you need time to heal and care for yourself. You are amazing! Big hugs to you! :hugs:

Fezzle and Caribbean--Rejoice in the fact that you are pregnant. I've been thinking about this for me. I know whenever I get preggers I will be so scared of mc, but I keep promising myself that I will work really hard to appreciate and enjoy it. This is what we want, after all! What a shame if we are never able to enjoy it because we are so afraid of all the negative possibilities. :hugs:

Of course--I am not, nor have I ever been, pregnant, so it is easy for me to spout off about this since I have 0% of real life experience related to it. 

Book--Big hugs go out to you as well, you are in my thoughts. I know you are having some tough days. :hugs:

Terri--Has your lining plumped up enough to move ahead with the transfer?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

It really hasn't hit me yet, I think. Like I found my OPK's that I had bought in September and had forgotten about! My first thought was Oh, I better use them this cycle.. and then thought no... I don't need to! Or I stand up quickly and I am already getting that round ligament pain and then I remember what's going on with my body. Seems way too early for that kind of thing, but it's there. I asked my friend, Google, and apparently it's quite common this early on for 2nd or 3rd pregnancy, but I don't understand why? :shrug:
I have a very full heavy 'not quite crampy but something is there' feeling in my lady parts. 

Fezzle my soon-to-be bump buddy - are these like your symptoms at all?

I got a really bad headache last night and realised I can no longer take my migraine meds :cry: I only developed migraines in my late 20's so dealing with them during pregnancy will be interesting. 

I think I also got a mild case of chikungunya in September, as I have not felt right since then. My joints ache like nobody's business, my feet hurt when I stand up after lying down a while, stairs kill me, I can barely open jars.. apparently that can hang around for months, which SUCKS. I only realised this a day or so ago when someone was pointing out all the symptoms to me and my eyes got wider and wider! My husband had thought I had just developed a bad case of 'whingitus' (Aussie/Kiwi girls will get that one!) translation: 'Whine-itus'. Now he's realised I wasn't being a hypochondriac baby, I think he feels bad and I am milking it for all it's worth! :winkwink: :haha: 



Tip Of The Day: Do not leave your HPT test next to your thermometer on the bedside table. At 6am they feel the same.


----------



## Fezzle

I hope it had a cap on the pee part! :haha:

I haven't had cramps; more like it feels like a pressure pushing down and in the front on my pubic bone. I've been having that symptom since before my BFP. I was having a lot of pokes and twinges which might have been implantation- they're just occasional now, but I guess it's pretty implanted in there by this point? I am 20 dpo. 

My symptoms seemed to peak on Monday. I had nausea, gagging/dry heaving, a slight headache, weeing all the time, constipation, sore breasts, areolas that would randomly harden, constant hunger, a big glob of creamy CM, increased sense of smell and what I described above. It's decreased for the past few days, which is why I've been worrying, but they are still there, just less severe and less often. I don't know why I was feeling so many symptoms that early- I'm hoping it was my body reacting to the change in hormones and now my body has adjusted to it, but I don't know if that can happen! I've never been pregnant before, so no idea what it's supposed to be like.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

It's been far too long since I was pregnant to remember the details! 

I am ALWAYS hungry but when I sit down to eat, half the time I am like ERGH yuck! I stick to watermelon and pretzels at the moment. My boobs are incredibly sore but they are now okay when I don't touch them. Not that I constantly feel myself up lol but I have a tendency to check on their sensitivity at the moment. They seem bigger though. I am already an E cup so this is just going to get ridiculous. I asked my husband if they seemed bigger to him and he just laughed. They definitely feel a lot more solid. I don't have an increased sense of smell, no exciting CM at all. My pee is still slightly bright yellow but maybe that's from the new prenatal gummies I bought. I think I felt worse a couple of days ago, as I don't feel nauseous right now. I just feel 'pregnant'. If this is how I feel at four weeks.... this is going to be an interesting ride! But one I will love every minute of :dance: well, maybe except for the nausea part. 


Hahah It did have the cap on! I just picked it up and was like hmmmm that's not what I want to shove in my mouth. Luckily I realised before I got any further!


----------



## Fezzle

I've been taking pregnacare conception since we started TTC and they've made my pee bright yellow- I barely remember what normal pee looks like! Thank goodness my poo isn't green anymore like it was when I was on iron pills!

I think that's what concerns me- from a few days before my BFP until Tuesday I just 'felt pregnant' and now I don't. That's the thought that keeps getting me upset. But I've since had people say that happened to them and things were ok, so I'm staying optimistic for now!


----------



## Taurus8484

Spudtastic said:


> Taurus - you have mentioned 3 miscarriages. This is number 3 for me too. Were they in a row? My first was before dd.


Yes, they were before I had my son. I had 3 in 8 cycles. 4th pregnancy was my 9th cycle with my son. 

Two in a row, cycle after cycle and one with a 2 cycle gap.

I know what your going through and its shit, it really is. I am normally a happy go lucky kinda person, but after my 3rd I felt myself going to a dark place. My marriage was starting to suffer, I was suffering, i couldn't stop crying......emotionally I was a wreck. I never enjoyed my son's pregnancy. When I got a BFP with him, I rang my Mum and cried, and not tears of happiness either. I knew 1 more miscarriage would break me. I lived on tender hooks the entire time just waiting for something to go wrong as I didnt believe that I could ever have a healthy child. Thankfully nothing happen and had a beautiful son and now pregnant with another child. Not for one moment I don't feel incredibly blessed as I do.

I don't forget them and whenever it's their due dates I have a little cry and try and think what they would be like now. But also, if I had them, I wouldn't have my son now so its bitter sweet. I had all the testing possible after my 3rd, but Doctor just put it down to an age thing.

Take as much time as you need to recover, both emotionally and physically and we are all here when you need to talk about it.

Much love xx


To Caribbean, Fezzle and kfs1 - symptoms come and go, round ligament pain starts from implantation so you will feel sharp pain here and there, but thats a good thing, means little bean is burrowed in nice and deep. And you won't have every symptom in the book, I never had sore boobs with both pregnancies, never the exhaustion everyone talks about in the 1st trimester, never needed to pee more and it didn't matter at all. Please try and enjoy your pregnancy, I so regret not enjoying my sons and living in fear that something would go wrong. I wish I sat back and just soaked it all in for the miracle it is.

afm - off to the beach house in a couple hours for the weekend. Will be out of internet range, so have a lovely weekend girls and see you Monday..............


----------



## jessiecat

Spud: I think your plan is an excellent one. Focus on yourself, slow down a bit. <3

I agree with those of you who are nervous and scared with all the miscarriages and challenging pregnancies we read about in this forum. I was in tears when Spud announced her news and seriously considered not coming on B&B anymore, but then the rationale side of me said I have to think of the big picture- all that matters is that we become moms, in one way or another, to hopefully healthy children. We have to trust our bodies, somewhat. We are all acutely aware that these are biologically not the best ages to get pregnant and have kids, by any means, but here we are, trying to beat the clock, and we are all in this together, albeit via the internet. 

It is important to grieve and mourn the loss of what could have been. I have been there. I understand. BUT I think Taurus has a good point when she says she wishes she had enjoyed her pregnancy with her son, even though she didn't know whether or not the pregnancy would be successful. Easier said than done, huh? 

**I will have to re-read this post to myself a million times once I get pregnant. HAHA. ARGH. <3 to you all.


----------



## Fezzle

Thank you so much, Taurus, for sharing and your words of reassuance! I might not be on BnB much for the next few days- i want to join OH in his cautious excitement and spend some quality time together (we're getting our tree and decorating for Xmas in our new house!) rather than looking at symptoms!


----------



## Comfycushions

Spud, I'm so sorry again.:hugs: I really admire your attitude and your plan to take care of yourself sounds great.

Fezzle :hugs: sorry you're so worried and upset. Hope you have a lovely weekend and enjoy it. I have no wise words (but everyone else seems to have that covered lol!) but you have no reason to expect the worst, try and enjoy being pregnant.

Caribbean, whoa that was a close call with the pee stick lol!

AFM off to a spa then girly weekend in countryside with my bestie. Can't wait.:happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

We'll miss you Fezzle! Check in when you can and have a great weekend.

Just got back from the doctors and my lining has reached 8mm, which means all systems are go. i start PIO tonight and my transfer will be on the 10th. yeah!


----------



## jessiecat

Fezzle: Have fun decorating!!!!! We should post some cheery pics of our trees and Christmas decorations. :D


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

terripeachy said:


> We'll miss you Fezzle! Check in when you can and have a great weekend.
> 
> Just got back from the doctors and my lining has reached 8mm, which means all systems are go. i start PIO tonight and my transfer will be on the 10th. yeah!

Yay!!! Not too long to go now! :dance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome news, Terri!! You're about to be PUPO!!!

AFM, I got my CH today! I am officially 3dpo. I will start progesterone tomorrow. I have 18 doses left, so I want to make them last 2 cycles if needed. I will get more later. Lol


----------



## kfs1

Spud - I'm happy that you plan to take some time off to enjoy the summer. I think that's exactly what you need. Focus on yourself for a while.

Taurus - Wow. I'm so sorry for all that you've been through. I'm not sure that I ever heard the story of your miscarriages before. I know you're very lucky and happy now but that must have been some struggle. 

Fezzle - Step away from the ledge. Listen to what Galvan said. No symptoms doesn't necessarily mean anything. Try to focus on the positive and have a GREAT time decorating this weekend.

Comfy - Enjoy your weekend! Sounds fabulous.

Terri - YES. Love this news. :)

Galvan - Yay for crosshairs. It's a good feeling, right?


----------



## GalvanBaby

It is! Now the wait really starts. LOL I will be testing next Saturday or Sunday. I might even test 10dpo, we shall see. I got my first BFP at 10dpo, but faint.


----------



## jessiecat

Terri- Fabulous news!!
Galvan- Happy to see you're back in the saddle!

I got my blood results back, all is well and I definitely ovulated. Now to address that anatomical issue of the blocked tube. :growlmad:
FSH: 4.3
Progesterone: 11.3
Estradiol: 45


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

jessiecat said:


> Fezzle: Have fun decorating!!!!! We should post some cheery pics of our trees and Christmas decorations. :D

I don't get to put up my Christmas tree until 5 days before Christmas :(


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Galvan - It's great to see crosshairs.. now settle in for the two week wait... toot toot! One way ticket to Crazytown... first stop - symptom spotting! :wacko:

Fezzle - sounds like a great plan :) Enjoy the quality time :hugs: 


I am feeling great apart from the symptoms. We are telling my husband's parents on Sunday and it's her first grandbaby so she will be wrapped. My father in law has children from other marriages so he has grandkids. My husband and his brother are 40 and 37 respectively, and no children between them.. Their poor mother! So I am sure she will be just absolutely ecstatic. I would normally wait until 6 weeks at least to tell grandparents but they have been organising a holiday next August so we need to get in quick! My husband and his mother are the only two partners in a law firm so they can't both be absent from the firm for any extended amount of time, and I'd prefer my husband to be with me in Australia for the birth, rather than him be at work because his parents are on a cruise somewhere!


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks!

For my parents, this will be their first grandchild too. I'm 38 and my brother is 36 and no kids between either of us so far. They'd probably given up! Especially since 2 years ago I was single. My brother has had a serious girlfriend for over 7 years but no indication of being interested in having children anytime soon (his girlfriend is also 36).


----------



## Lanfear333

First time having this happen since I started temping. I'm sick with a head cold, possible flu. My temp was over a degree and a half higher than yesterday. Ovulation is supposed to happen at any time now and I won't be able to catch it by temping. But then again, DH is sick and we've not felt like BDing AT ALL. I guess this month is going to escape us.

Fezzle and Spud - enjoy your breaks from BnB. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Fezzle said:


> Thanks!
> 
> For my parents, this will be their first grandchild too. I'm 38 and my brother is 36 and no kids between either of us so far. They'd probably given up! Especially since 2 years ago I was single. My brother has had a serious girlfriend for over 7 years but no indication of being interested in having children anytime soon (his girlfriend is also 36).

That's exciting! So when are you going to tell them, and how?


----------



## jessiecat

Caribbean- i can't remember- are you all going back to Australia for Christmas or staying in the VI? What kind of attorney is your hubs? Mine is a patent litigator. 

Lan: Hope you get better quickly!


----------



## Wish2BMom

so this is where everyone congregates! Hi ladies! :wave:

spud: you're an inspiration. I'm so sorry for what you're going through but you seem to have a wonderful outlook on things. I can only hope to have the same should I go through a similar situation in the future.

early days ladies: I fully expect to be as worrisome and reading into every little thing but I'll try to remain calm and enjoy it too, just as you should!! I'm sure you're getting to know your body even MORE now (who knew there was more than cp and cm!) and it's a stressful process b/c you're only going with what you know so far. You've never received these signals before (or not in a very long time!) :)

terri: good luck on the transfer!! FX'ed so hard for you!

everyone else - happy Friday! :)


----------



## Vonn

Taurus and Jessiecat--such great words of advice. Jessie, your FSH is awesome, you will def make some folks (me included) jealous with that low number! Lol.

Terri--hooray for moving forward!

Spud--still thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else!!

AFM--I went in for a second ultrasound and had one 19mm follicle and a 10mm lining, so my dr gave me an ovidrel shot that I injected Wed evening. Should be ovulating shortly. Got one bd in on Wed night and another this morning. 

If this doesn't work I think we will try IUI next month. DH's sperm numbers are okay, but it's almost impossible to bd. it's really awful. I have zero sex drive and SO much guilt for that (damn thyroid). DH feels so much pressure he almost can't perform. We just haven't had any sexual chemistry for years. Sometimes I can't believe he married me. I do everything I can thnk of to make pregnancy possible and then doing the actual deed (which should be the natural, easy part) is near impossible. 

Im really afraid it won't get better, even when the pressure of TTC is gone. This is part of the reason why I am such a maniac about thyroid testing, dosing, etc. I still think I am not optimally treated, although my numbers are okay. No libido is one of my worst symptoms, if not the worst because of the impact it has on my DH.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

jessiecat said:


> Caribbean- i can't remember- are you all going back to Australia for Christmas or staying in the VI? What kind of attorney is your hubs? Mine is a patent litigator.
> 
> Lan: Hope you get better quickly!

We go back to AU on the 17th Dec (get there 19th) and we are there for Christmas, NY, and my 38th birthday in Jan :) then he goes back to the VI 10th Jan and then I join him 8th Feb for his 41st birthday and Valentine's day <3 I read that I can travel internationally up until 30 days before my due date!

His firm is mostly civil litigation. His main work is civil defence so torts, contracts, boundary disputes etc. He spells it "defense" which hurts my brain. I know Americans spell it differently to Brit/Aus but I am a super spelling nazi so it makes me cry a little inside.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Vonn :hugs: I think a lot of couples are in your situation, or similar, even without medical issues! Maybe IUI would be a good alternative. I am sure there are supportive groups online with women feeling the same issues as you and your husband do. It's so tough when your mind wants something but the rest of you just doesn't seem to want to join in. I hope you can find a solution.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Wish2BMom said:


> early days ladies: I fully expect to be as worrisome and reading into every little thing but I'll try to remain calm and enjoy it too, just as you should!! I'm sure you're getting to know your body even MORE now (who knew there was more than cp and cm!) and it's a stressful process b/c you're only going with what you know so far. You've never received these signals before (or not in a very long time!) :)

Hi Wish :wave: welcome! 
I am not worried. I am doing just fine :) I feel like I am 6 month's pregnant already lol so bloated. I had a look at a bump gallery thread and some women were the same size at 8 weeks that I was at 20+ weeks with my daughter! Woaaah. Apparently you show a lot faster with your second and subsequent pregnancies. So I feel a little better knowing it's okay to feel like a whale lol!

Btw sorry everyone for my separate replies. I am on my phone and it's easier to reply to one person at once otherwise I forget what people said.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks for the welcome!
that's wonderful, Caribbean, I'm glad you're relaxed! Though the bloating doesn't sound so fun, but I'm sure you'll take it!
sounds like you have some fun travel coming up, I'm a little jealous :)

we just booked a trip to Yellowstone for the end of Feb/beginning of March to do a snowmobile adventure! I'm so excited! DH figured we should do an adventurous vaca like this before 'a wee one' comes! :)


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I travel back and forth between Australia and the Caribbean every couple of months so the travel novelty can wear a little thin! But I am grateful to live such a lifestyle :) 

Absolutely get in as many 'just for two' holidays as you can! Your relationships really change after a baby makes three, so you really need to strengthen those bonds.
I remember in my second trimester last time, we had so much fun going down the coast almost every weekend; fishing, boogie boarding (not sure what you guys call it... short little surfboard and you ride the waves in) I had to hang my gut over the end of the board but it was a blast! I travel enough that I am good to go with my wee one coming lol.. I wish I was settled in one place because the next year is going to be an interesting one. It was always 'what if...' but now we actually have to make decisions!


----------



## moni77

Spud - so so sorry. Ugh. Major hugs!!!

Caribbean - I do the same type of work - let me know if they are looking for help down in the islands!!

Hi everyone!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

moni77 said:


> Caribbean - I do the same type of work - let me know if they are looking for help down in the islands!!

They have an associate, it's more that they have court schedules and depositions they need to be on island for. They can do the actually work remotely but it's being physically there that they can't get out of.. I think you also have to sit the VI bar to work here. And.. aren't you having a baby?? :haha:


----------



## moni77

CaribbeanBaby said:


> moni77 said:
> 
> 
> Caribbean - I do the same type of work - let me know if they are looking for help down in the islands!!
> 
> They have an associate, it's more that they have court schedules and depositions they need to be on island for. They can do the actually work remotely but it's being physically there that they can't get out of.. I think you also have to sit the VI bar to work here. And.. aren't you having a baby?? :haha:Click to expand...

I'll look into waiving in, but I would be willing to take another bar if it means getting paid to go to the VI!! Yes - but I'll be going back to work after about 10 weeks or so - cant afford to take off much more than that.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

My friend in Georgia who is trying to get out of (public defence lol) already looked into it so no waiving :( 

Here is a site:

https://www.visuperiorcourt.org/FAQ/FAQ_Bar_Examiners.aspx#

But they just took on the new associate about 6 months ago, as the third partner left to become a judge, so I don't think they are looking for anyone currently :(


----------



## moni77

Maybe in 5 years...yeah I had looked it up - no waiving and I am more than 5 years out, so I would have to retake everything. Has your husband taken any other bar exams?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Just the VI and multi-state. He is a Virgin Islander native so he just wanted to work here :)


----------



## moni77

nice!


----------



## maquita2000

I just came back from lunch. I went with a girlfriend and she just told me SHE'S PREGNANT... she was not even TTC... she was using condoms with her boyfriend as they will get married in 8 months =( I am happy for her but at the same time my heart almost crashed and I had to contain my tears... I got so sad... =(

Everyone around me is getting pregnant except me.... why???? =( My brothers girlfriend got pregnant and another good friend got preggo as well... everything within the last three months =( BUAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Spudtastic

terripeachy said:


> Spud-I was about to freak out and say 'the summer months?! That's so far away' but then I remembered that you are in summer now (or at least spring). Yes, I would assume that you would want to take a break. It's too much if you don't. Hang with DD, hang with yourself, do what you can to recoup and regroup. If you don't post, we'll miss you, but when you come back, we will be right here. Huge :hugs: and <3

Thank you Terri  I also freak out about December January and February being summer. I just can't get used to Christmas in summer time.


----------



## Spudtastic

Vonn said:


> Spud--I am so impressed with how you are handling this. I know you are devastated, but you are also able to continue to feel blessed with your dd, and to recognize that you need time to heal and care for yourself. You are amazing! Big hugs to you

Thank you Vonn. I am truely overwhelmed by the love and support I have received


----------



## Spudtastic

jessiecat said:


> Spud: I think your plan is an excellent one. Focus on yourself, slow down a bit. <3
> 
> I agree with those of you who are nervous and scared with all the miscarriages and challenging pregnancies we read about in this forum. I was in tears when Spud announced her news and seriously considered not coming on B&B anymore, but then the rationale side of me said I have to think of the big picture- all that matters is that we become moms, in one way or another, to hopefully healthy children. We have to trust our bodies, somewhat. We are all acutely aware that these are biologically not the best ages to get pregnant and have kids, by any means, but here we are, trying to beat the clock, and we are all in this together, albeit via the internet.
> 
> It is important to grieve and mourn the loss of what could have been. I have been there. I understand. BUT I think Taurus has a good point when she says she wishes she had enjoyed her pregnancy with her son, even though she didn't know whether or not the pregnancy would be successful. Easier said than done, huh?
> 
> **I will have to re-read this post to myself a million times once I get pregnant. HAHA. ARGH. <3 to you all.

Jessiecat - I am so sorry to hear you were in tears. Your sympathy touches me deeply. I hope you don't let this put you off. Unfortunately loss is a natural part of ttc. It's hard but unless we try we don't getget our beautiful children. I am grieving and I'm lucky I have great people supporting me here.


----------



## Spudtastic

Taurus - thank you very much for sharing your miscarriage story. You have very wise words to share. 

Ladies - I've started the grieving process. I let myself cry whenever I want and I know I will be ok too  
My parents are coming over in five weeks so I have that to look forward to. 

I had an hcg test friday and my levels are very high at 81000. Thats normal for a 12 week pregnancy. My midwife is going to take another test on Monday to compare. The results may affect whether I go for a d & c or not.

Thank you for taking the time to read my posts. 
I'm also still thinking about all of you who are pregnant and ttc whether ivf or lots of bd-ing.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Spud - where are you from originally? 
Random coincidence, my cousin was posting pics on FB this morning saying he's in Wanaka. I thought of you! 

I have recently discovered that I have contracted the awful chikungunya virus... I've been feeling like crap the last couple of months, legs and feet hurt, limping whenever I get up after sleeping or laying down for a while, knuckles hurt like I have arthritis. I can barely even open a jar! I could barely get off the couch last time I went home and I thought it was just a bad case of jet lag and gaining 10 lbs since I hurt my knees in April. Turns out these are the symptoms for this virus and the joint pain can hang around for months :( 
I feel very bloated and fat with a sore back and this ligament pain is making it very uncomfortable to sleep. Seems crazy as I am not even 5 weeks along, so I don't know if I am just being a wuss, or this virus is affecting my pain levels, or maybe it's twins because that's all I can find on round ligament pain at 4 weeks lol..


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all, popping in while OH is out for a run! 

Carribean- I'm going to the US on the 22nd for a week for Christmas so will tell my parents and brother then. I'm not planning any special way of telling them- my parents have been making their own wine and have been talking about it for months about how I'll get to have some at Christmas, so it'll probably be related to refusing it! I'm having a scan the week before, so if all is measuring ok and we're lucky enough to see a heartbeat, I'll feel confident telling them. If it doesn't go well, at least I'll have their support!

Spud :hugs: I've been thinking of you a lot


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I knew you couldn't keep away from us for long Fezzle! :hugs: 

I saw a pregnancy announcement to the grandparents where they were presented with a bottle of wine they had 'made themselves' complete with label which had the announcement details on it. That would be fun :D 'Hey we made our own wine too!'


----------



## Fezzle

I did think about getting my mom a 'grandma' birthday card since her birthday is on the 12th and I usually just wait until I get there for Christmas to give her her birthday present- I still might (assuming the scan goes well- I still feel like I have to qualify everything!). I'll probably just blurt it out! I was asking OH if he would have rather I found out first and found a way to surprise him (he was with me when I tested), but he looked at me like I was mad! lol


----------



## Rainshiny

Spud- id bet nearly all of us on the forum had a cry for you- I did! I cried reading Books posts about Amelia too. We're all on this ride together!!

Caribbean- good u r on vacation- you can rest, drink lots of fluids, and eat as many immune system boosting fruits and veg as u can (given morning sickness).

Taurus- thank u for sharing your story


My hand slipped and I wrote the clinic about any new embryos, and I see there are a few from a 22yo donor...I admit I'm tempted!! Although the dough, uncertainty, and shots are holding me back so far. Sigh. I'm sure I will make up my mind once and for all one of these days!!


----------



## Rainshiny

I love your words of wisdom, Jessie. I know there are a lot of inspirational quotes about enjoying each day as a blessing and living life to its fullest. I admire all of the strength and determination on this board!! We WILL grow our families and grow our hearts...like Terri said- make the best of what you have to work with...


----------



## Spudtastic

Rainshiny - thank you too  I also had a little cry for book and I had a little cry when terris and bbliss' ivf didn't work. 
Fezzle - thank you.
I have found this thread very supportive. I have been in the miscarriage forum but there is not much going on (thank god).

Caribbean - I hope your brother is enjoying wanaka. Unfortunately the weather is unusually bad for this time of year. I hope he enjoys it anyway.
I am originally from Devon in England - only 1.5 hours drive from where Fezzle is 
I'm sorry to hear about your virus. I've never heard of it before. Perhaps it has another name in England. I don't think you're whinging. It sounds hard.


----------



## jessiecat

Rainy: I used to joke about donating my eggs in college when I was broke. Couples would advertise in my college newspaper in Boston. They always wanted someone with extremely high SAT scores and certain physical characteristics. I'm mixed race so i never qualified. :wacko:

Caribbean: I googled the virus. What a funny name, huh? Sucks that it can't be treated. I'm sorry you're feeling like crap. 

Fezzle: It's so exciting thinking of ways of making the announcement. I already know what i'm going to do once I find out I'm pregnant. Will fill you all in on the details once it happens. Don't wanna jinx myself!

Spud: It's really sweet of you to respond to all of our posts. I know when terrible things happen it's sometimes easier to lock yourself up in the bedroom and avoid all human contact, but you've got a great attitude about it all AND your little girl to keep you very busy. 

Vonn: I think what you're experiencing in the bedroom is common, especially for couples who have been together awhile. I know that if we weren't trying for a baby, I would be more than happy with only having sex once per week, and even that is stretching it. I really force myself even when i'm exhausted, because i feel like it's sustenance for the marriage. 

Wish: So happy you've joined us!!!!!!!!

We're getting ready for our potluck. Hubby made beef and steak chili and our guests are bringing sides. We're also having homebrewed beer (canadian ale and pumpkin ale). My PMS symptoms are in full force (sore boobs, bloated belly). I absolutely dread this week of my cycle every month. 

Happy Saturday all! :happydance:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Spud - my cousin, not my brother :) He's visiting from Lisburn in Northern Ireland too, so I guess the weather will be just fine for him! 

I really hope you don't need to go through with a D&C. Fingers crossed for a totally natural cleanse and after a break you can be ready again :) 

Jessie - Mixed race can't donate eggs? Why is that? 

Spud / Jessie - The virus doesn't have another name really, other than translating into English 'to contort' (due to such debilitating joint pain). It's some weird African borne virus spread by mosquitoes and is running rampant through the Caribbean. Usually symptoms disappear in 10 days but the joint pain can last months or even years. I wasn't even aware I had it as it usually comes with a very high fever (104F/40C) and a weird rash which I never got, so I always dismissed it, but have just been told it's possible to contract it without the virus or rash. 

Maquita - I have felt that way lately. EVERYONE around me is either getting pregnant, or has a baby under 6 months. We went to the store today and I saw 4 pregnant women within a few minutes! 

I am not sure how to tell two of my friends, as they both had miscarriages earlier in the year and they are both the kinds of people who find it difficult to be happy for other people or will be quite negative about it "Well at least YOU can have a baby" (I got that about getting married "At least ONE of us is getting married..." no congratulations or anything).. So I think I will leave that announcement for as late as possible. 

My husband and I have put together a little surprise balloon present for his parents, who return from their holiday tomorrow. It's a giant gift bag and when you open it, a helium foil balloon that says 'New Baby!' on it floats up, and attached I have printed out the poem that I am sure everyone has heard before 'I do not have a face to see... etc etc'. I wish I could wait just a few more weeks to tell them but time is of the essence in this regard.

I hope it is not insensitive to continue talk about pregnancy Spud :( I can shut up for a while if that's easier. Plenty of other threads to bombard with my crap :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Spud- I love Devon so much. I could see us retiring there. I've mostly just been to North Devon though. OH knows it well though and has done a lot of walks there.


----------



## GalvanBaby

All these attorneys on here, I need a job!! I just got my Associate's Degree in Paralegal studies!! Tell your OH's or Moni, help!!! Send me some advice on how to get a job in the field! I have tried and tried, been to interview after interview, but no job yet! I have $35000 in school loans to pay!! Help!!! No pressure, just if you have any advice I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I never knew people couldn't donate that were mixed race. My daughter knows that we have had 2 MCs, and that we want a baby. She asked me why we keep having MCs, and since she is about to be 13, I explained it a little to her. I told her that we are not sure why exactly, but that the fact that my eggs are a little old could be the issue. She then asked that if we had younger eggs, could it help. She is somewhat familiar with IVF because we talked about reproduction last year, and since she knew we were going to a fertility doctor because she is really nosey and read my emails!, I explained treatments to her. Anyway, she told me that she wants to donate her eggs when she is older so that a couple could have children. Her dad is Mexican, and I am white American, so I guess as of right now, she can't. Maybe she can here in Mexico.


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish2bemum - thank you for your kind words. And welcome here. 

Caribbean - I can't believe those two friends. I would be totally happy for you. Honestly, are they energy suckers or is it just a minor forgiveable trait. Plus I don't mind the pregnancy talk because I'm so happy for all the bfps  

I also can't believe mixed race can't donate eggs. I would have thought that mixed race eggs would be good and strong getting the best genes from both parents. And oh mixed race people are usually just stunning. I think they get such good genes from each parent that they are beauties.
My husbands white friend is married to a maori darker skinned) and they have three stunning stunning girls. Ooops I've gushed. They are my feelings anyway. Maybe it's more about compatibility with the host rather than anything else and the survival rate off the embryo in it's new mummy's body.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

If my husband and I needed IVF donor eggs we would want mixed race babies (black and white) because we are "interracial" (hate that term). I think it's silly people can't provide for the needy. White people can adopt black, white, Asian, Latino, so can black or Latino or Asian... and there are so many interracial relationships these days, mixed race babies would definitely be something needed. Ahhh they need to get with the times! Annoys me. I can't wait for my caramel latte bebes.


----------



## Spudtastic

And theyll be super stunning caramel latte babies too.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Spudtastic said:


> Caribbean - I can't believe those two friends. I would be totally happy for you. Honestly, are they energy suckers or is it just a minor forgiveable trait.

Eh.... the former lol but it's a delicate removal procedure. Slowly but surely.


----------



## GalvanBaby

My babies are gorgeous, and I'm not just biased because everyone tells me so!! LOL My son has cafe latte skin, dark brown hair with natural gold highlights, and green eyes! My daughter was a unique color, her tone is olive, but she is tan at the same time, but not very dark. She has mahogany colored eyes that turn black when she is mad and gorgeous long straight dark brown hair. She got California highlights last year, and it looks good, but her natural color is beautiful! They call her guera around here which means white girl, but with love. LOL 

When OH and I have a baby, he/she will be so white they'll be red! LOL He is Mexican, but is whiter than me! He does have brown eyes and black hair, but was whiter than paper when he was a baby with blond hair. LOL


----------



## Spudtastic

I have cancelled lunch with a friend tomorrow though. She's an ex work colleague so a casual friend if that makes sense. 
Whilst I like this lady she speaks her mind without thinking some of which is inappropriate. She also asks a lot of questions about everything. I don't want that many questions from her and I know she'll just come out with something heartless albeit unintentionally. 
For example she complained about another friend not getting in contact with her for two weeks which was the two weeks after she jist gave birth. 
She also told me that I must have a lower pain threshold and I'm not as tough as her other friend because I had an epidural woth my dd. It didn't matter that mine was a long intense labour with back labour due to an anterior baby and her tougher friends was shorter.
anyway she's well meaning and kind hearted just a little unintentionally annoying.


----------



## Spudtastic

Galvan - your babies sound gorgeous and exotic too 

Caribbean - I like your slow removal process lol.


----------



## GalvanBaby

We are going to downtown tomorrow to take pics at the Plaza. They decorated it up really nice, sort of like a little village or at least that was what I saw when I rode by yesterday. I could be wrong because I turned at the corner towards the opposite direction. I will post some pics of my babies that are not really babies anymore in a few days. 

BTW, my daughter has her first major crush! :cry: Where did the time go??!! My son is a skateboarder who loves skinny jeans. LOL My husband gives him hell about his skinny jeans. LOL At first, he looked odd. Then, the other day he put on some regular bootcut jeans. Umm yeah, the skinny jeans look way better! The good thing is that he doesn't like them skin tight, he just likes them form fitting. He has a pair that has gotten really tight because of a growth spurt. He looks like he has spaghetti legs in them. LOL


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Spudtastic said:


> I have cancelled lunch with a friend tomorrow though. She's an ex work colleague so a casual friend if that makes sense.
> Whilst I like this lady she speaks her mind without thinking some of which is inappropriate. She also asks a lot of questions about everything. I don't want that many questions from her and I know she'll just come out with something heartless albeit unintentionally.
> For example she complained about another friend not getting in contact with her for two weeks which was the two weeks after she jist gave birth.
> She also told me that I must have a lower pain threshold and I'm not as tough as her other friend because I had an epidural woth my dd. It didn't matter that mine was a long intense labour with back labour due to an anterior baby and her tougher friends was shorter.
> anyway she's well meaning and kind hearted just a little unintentionally annoying.


Nope. :nope: I don't like her. Judgemental and condescending. Sounds exactly like one of the friends I am trying to cool down the friendship with (except this girl has supposedly been my best friend for 12 years). You don't need that negativity in your life at all! Energy suckers!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I'd love to see your not-so-much-babies, Galvan! My daughter doesn't like boys yet... thankfully! She can keep her head stuck in books, I am fine with that!


----------



## Spudtastic

So I should consider a slow removal process lol.

I'm practically begging my daughter to take a nap. I can hardly keep my eyes open.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Spud - Well of course that's up to you :) 

LONG RANT AHEAD. LOOK AWAY! lol

I always let people boss me around because I was afraid of losing them but now I have really found a backbone and they think I am being a bitch to them because I won't let them treat me how they usually do. My best friend cannot handle the fact that I got married. She was incredibly rude when I told her we were engaged, because I had been with him a shorter amount of time than she has been with her awful cheating "boyfriend". So she was like wtf??? I mentioned someone embarrassed me at a work party by asking to see my "huge" engagement ring. My friend said "it's hardly huge. If anything, it's average. No bigger than mine." I do know it cost 4 times what hers cost but I didn't say a word because I knew it wasn't worth it. She never came to my wedding reception (we eloped partly because of not wanting bridesmaid drama i.e. her) and she tried to trap Mr Loser "boyfriend" by not taking her pill for 2 years and she finally got a bfp but then bfn the next day so a chemical pregnancy. Now she won't talk to me (4 months later) because the loss was too devastating for her and she can't bear to see me happy when her life is in ruins. (She's always been adamant she never wants kids for the entire time I've known her .. she just wants this guy to commit) Meanwhile her actual fiance pays all of her rent and bills for her while she saves up and goes to see her "boyfriend" in Italy every few months. :wacko:
/rant

... yeah.... that announcement can WAIT lol...


----------



## Vonn

I agree about the crappy mixed race egg donation situation. Maybe it was just based on what the couples asked for and not an outright ban? I would assume that's totally changed since then. I always thought I would have mixed race babies...I dated men of different races. Then I married a guy as white as me so we'll probably be having blonde, blue-eyed babies.

Spud--hope you got a nap in.

Caribbean--sorry to hear about the crazy virus. I hadn't heard of it and had to google it, too.

AFM--I'm confused about when I ovulated. FF is confused too. It gave me crosshairs before when I was supposed to trigger cuz I had a temp spike, even though I had low cbfm readings. My temp did not jump this morning like I thought it would since I should have ov-ed yesterday, according to my trigger time. But dr Google tells me other women have experienced no or late temp jumps when triggering with ovidrel. Weird stuff. We will see in 2 weeks if it worked!


----------



## Vonn

Caribbean--I'm not sure there should be anything slow about your removal process from your "best friend" if she didn't even come to your wedding reception. Sheesh. And she has a fiancé and a boyfriend? Sounds like a lot of drama. Rant away!:winkwink:


----------



## terripeachy

Caribbean-That virus sounds crazy. Do you definitely have it, or do you just THINK you have it. I hope it's a fluke and you don't really have it although you must have something considering the pain you are in. Yikes..get better soon. Oh, and I totally agree with removing your friends. They are not worth it.

Spud-Aww..you shed a tear for me when my IVF failed? Thanks..That makes me feel sad/bad. I don't know if I cried, but I was more angry and questioning than teary. I am a heartless b&*@^. hee hee.

Jessie-I have to say, I'm not surprised that people only wanted white babies. I think that is still how it goes these days. They don't want to have to explain to everyone why their kid is a different race or looks different than them, although it's really not that hard. Different Strokes people. Duh...hee hee. We're old enough to understand that joke. :jo: hee hee.

Galvan-Your babies ARE stunning! I hope you can find a job soon.

Vonn-I wouldn't worry about Ffoe. It's just a guide and there are so many variables used to calculate those crosshairs, that sometimes it's not worth trying to figure it out. Just go with it, and in two weeks, it won't matter because it'll be your last time looking at that chart. Boop boop!

AFM-I am now on the PIO shots every night. Last night was a huge success because I didn't have one drop of blood on my gauze afterwards. I heated up my injection site afterwards with a warm washcloth. I love warmth. Today I am sore though. Tonight, I had one drop of blood on the other side, but it was ok because I used the warm washcloth again. hee hee. I need that washcloth toget me through. I wet it, wring it and put it in the microwave for one minute, and then let it cool a smidge. Heaven.

Hi to everyone else! Hope you are all enjoying your weekend. Oh yeah, my foster :dog: Titan is going back to the shelter tomorrow. He's ready to be someone else's #1.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

terripeachy said:


> Caribbean-That virus sounds crazy. Do you definitely have it, or do you just THINK you have it. I hope it's a fluke and you don't really have it although you must have something considering the pain you are in. Yikes..get better soon. Oh, and I totally agree with removing your friends. They are not worth it.

I haven't been to a doctor over here but I went to speak to a pharmacist who had information on the virus, especially since it hit epidemic proportions here in the VI. I described my pain and made sure she knew that I don't recall a fever (especially of 104!) or rash and she told me that it was most likely that I got it and it sounds exactly like what others have described. Of course I could go back to my doctor in AU and have it diagnosed and then next news headline will read "Chikungunya found in Australia The end is nigh!!!!" :haha: it's not debilitating, just sucky. I hope the joint pain wears off before my ass gets any bigger!


----------



## Vonn

Doxie--I thought of you when I read somewhere else about how one man's SA numbers greatly improved using acupuncture and Chinese herbs. Would your DH be open to that? Could help!


----------



## Nikki1979

Jessie - so jealous of your day 3 fsh levels


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - I don't think you are a heartless b*&ch. I think if ivf hadn't worked for me I would be frustrated and angry also. It's just a different way of reacting.
I don't think I'm currently crying enough. I think as I haven't lost anything yet and I still have high hcg and pregnancy symptoms I keep hoping I'm going to get a phone call from the ultrasound people saying that their machine was broken and I need to come in asap for another scan. I know it's not going to happen but in the meantime this day dream can get me through the limbo of waiting.

I've been in the miscarriage support forum. Whilst the ladies are very supportive it's a little bit depressing. I prefer reading what you're all up to.

Caribbean - now if you went to aus to get diagnosed that would be on our news too. And I could say I know that person. Ha ha. I'd be famous.


----------



## Spudtastic

So I know my mother in law is trying to be nice and I know she's also upset about this but sometimes she says really really stupid things.

Today she asks how I am etc and I say nothing yet still waiting to miscarry. So she says 'try taking castor oil. It worked with Simon'. Simon (my husbands brother) was two weeks overdue and a fully grown baby. Uggghhh.
Now someone is going to pipe up and says it works at 12 weeks too. Lol.


----------



## moni77

I personally think mixed race children are some of the most beautiful people out there. That ban really surprises me.

Galvan - I am in NY and work at a small firm without paralegals. Have you tried contacting a headhunter? You can also look for job postings through bar associations. Does the school where you got your degree offer any job placement counseling or assistance? Sorry I cant be more helpful - I'm sure you wll find something soon! You could also apply for a secretary position just to get into a firm and then hopefully they will notice your skill set and promote you.


----------



## jessiecat

Happy Sunday Ladies!

Sorry! I didn't clarify about donating eggs and being mixed race. The advertisements that were in my college newspaper were specific about the race they wanted: always caucasian. So it's not that I couldn't donate if I wanted to, it's just that most couples were looking for a specific race. I'm sure there are couples out there who don't care how the baby looks, but there are a lot who do. I guess I also would want to choose if I were paying top dollar for donated eggs. Same goes for sperm- at some places you can choose the hair/eye color of the donor, hear recordings of his voice, and pay more if he has a graduate degree. Crazy, huh?


----------



## jessiecat

Galvan: Have you tried indeed.com or monster.com?

Doxie: Where are you?

Terri: (haha Different strokes- i used to love watching that show). Are you excited for this week?! What will you have to do after the procedure (more injections of some sort? or just wait?)

SPud: Yea, stay out of the miscarriage forum. Too much gloom in one place isn't good for your mental health. 

Nikki- Thanks (re FSH level)! I still don't really know much about it. Have my first RE appt in 12 days. 

Caribbean: Some friendships die naturally if enough time passes- I've let a couple of friends go, but it was easy because I moved thousands of miles away from them. That's the answer! :D Just MOVE. 

Vonn: I can't remember- have you used OPKs?

Hubs and I watched "A Theory of Everything" at the theater this morning. Jane Hawking was an amazing woman to do what she did for her husband... I teared up a few times. Made me really appreciate my husband's current good health. 
Off to make some homemade tomato soup!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Spudtastic said:


> Caribbean - now if you went to aus to get diagnosed that would be on our news too. And I could say I know that person. Ha ha. I'd be famous.

Hahaha now I am tempted to do it just to see if it goes national. CHIKUNGUNYA HAS HIT AUSSIE SHORES!!! *rolls eyes* I guess it would suck if I got bitten by a mosquito in aus and have it then spread the virus! I think I will get checked just so I can confirm it. 

I was feeling icky with everything going on so I was lying in bed on my side facing away from my husband, grumbling and groaning. He leaned over me with a very concerned look on his face and said "....... could you keep it down? I'm trying to read." :rofl:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

jessiecat said:


> Caribbean: Some friendships die naturally if enough time passes- I've let a couple of friends go, but it was easy because I moved thousands of miles away from them. That's the answer! :D Just MOVE.

Well I am out of the country a lot of the time and she is in Italy a lot as well... and she decided I was too happy in my life for her to handle so she's distanced herself without me having to do anything. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi ladies............Im back.........havent read back too much yet but just wanted to give my best to Peachy as I think her transfer has happened or is about too???

Hope everyone else is well.........


----------



## Taurus8484

Caribbean - anymore line porn???


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Taurus8484 said:


> Caribbean - anymore line porn???

LOL well... I can go pee on a stick if you really need a fix. I should be charging you for this! ;) I did get the "pregnant" on my CB digi but I have some IC's I wrote "for Taurus and her filthy fetish" and kept them in a locked box, just in case you asked.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

https://i62.tinypic.com/2vazgk0.jpg

:winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Doxie

Hey Vonn, DH is going with me to the next acupuncture appt. My lady already has him on one herb and has been researching others. That will be on the 30th.

I'm in the middle of my surge and should O very soon I hope. I discovered my wondfo cheapies are defective. Good thing I got Target brand on Friday to be on the safe side. Last nite DH put in a softcup and he took it out this am. He declared, what I won't do for you! Heheh


----------



## Doxie

jessiecat said:


> Galvan: Have you tried indeed.com or monster.com?
> 
> Doxie: Where are you?
> 
> Terri: (haha Different strokes- i used to love watching that show). Are you excited for this week?! What will you have to do after the procedure (more injections of some sort? or just wait?)
> 
> SPud: Yea, stay out of the miscarriage forum. Too much gloom in one place isn't good for your mental health.
> 
> Nikki- Thanks (re FSH level)! I still don't really know much about it. Have my first RE appt in 12 days.
> 
> Caribbean: Some friendships die naturally if enough time passes- I've let a couple of friends go, but it was easy because I moved thousands of miles away from them. That's the answer! :D Just MOVE.
> 
> Vonn: I can't remember- have you used OPKs?
> 
> Hubs and I watched "A Theory of Everything" at the theater this morning. Jane Hawking was an amazing woman to do what she did for her husband... I teared up a few times. Made me really appreciate my husband's current good health.
> Off to make some homemade tomato soup!

Hey girl, I am here. Just trying to keep on trucking. How are you doing? Aren't we on the same cycle day or there abouts? I know Lanny and I are close. O should happen any minute! Praying for that one special sperm to make its way through the abyss to the all powerful Egg.


----------



## Taurus8484

CaribbeanBaby said:


> https://i62.tinypic.com/2vazgk0.jpg
> 
> :winkwink: :haha:

OOoohhhh..........thank you for feeding my fetish.........I know its a problem but I cant help it :haha:


----------



## Nikki1979

DH gave his sample today for analysis. I told him to take my fone to the clinic as it has more data allowance incase he needed to watch a lot of porn :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

lol, Nikki! Mine did his sample at home and then I brought it in, but I believe he used some porn on his ipad...

Good luck to those of you ovulating soon!

I just came close to my first actual vomit experience (other than just gagging). I only ended up spitting some cereal on to my macbook! Ugh! I don't feel constantly sick; just when I'm eating something, usually in the morning, all of a sudden I start gagging.


----------



## Taurus8484

Nikki1979 said:


> DH gave his sample today for analysis. I told him to take my fone to the clinic as it has more data allowance incase he needed to watch a lot of porn :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-Yeah! hee hee. It was a gross story, but I'm happy for you. Try not to eat near your computer. :) :hugs:

Caribbean-I was also wondering about your line porn this morning when I woke up, so glad you posted. You know Taurus and I are bday twins, so we think alike. Glad all is well.

Taurus-Good morning/night! My transfer is Wednesday so hang onto your good thoughts until then. :) Thanks for checking on me.

Nikki-Good one! My hubs could also do his sample at home. I looked at his porn, and it's so amateur. I can't believe that gets him off. :haha: I don't mind watching, and seeing the cheesy storylines, but his was just nasty, homemade video style.

Doxie-Glad you popped in, and glad it's ovulation time for you. Yeah!! It'll probably be today with that drop in temp and positive OPKs.

AFM-Just doing my butt shots every day. I've gotten much better and there hasn't been a lot of bleeding thankfully. My neighbor came over yesterday to watch football, and I was hoping I wouldn't have to stay away from the game for long massaging my back/butt with a warm compress. I think I stayed away only five to ten minutes. When I'm by myself, I can walk around with a washcloth on my back. With company...not so much. hee hee.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi everyone! Just took a min to catch up on all the weekend posts!

Jessie - glad you cleared that up about the mixed eggs, though I'm with everyone else - mixed race children are GORGEOUS! A friend of mine (white/Irish) married a man from India and she always told us she couldn't wait to have her mocha babies! And boom - gorgeous daughter they have!

re: the "friends" - definitely remove these people from your life. Especially if you even felt the need to elope to avoid their drama! I've removed so many of these people, unfortunately - either in a slow way or immediate, depending on the circumstance. I almost feel like it's made me callous, though (cold-hearted b*tch, terri??? I'm with ya) and I expect most people to be super selfish or self-absorbed eventually. Which I guess just goes along with having fewer friends as you get older b/c you weed out the ones that aren't true friends and are those energy suckers! 
(I'm very age-focused right now since I just turned 39 yesterday. I have to keep writing that to believe it. I can't believe I'm staring down 40....)

Caribbean - I hope you're doing well with despite all of your aches and pains. That sounds horrible!! Don't be the 'ebola' of Australia!! :haha:

fezzle - yikes! did it just come on that quickly??


----------



## BBbliss

Spud :hugs: thank you... I get so emotionally involved and care so much for each and everyone of you too, reading your updates (all of you) has been the highlight of my day and the only thing that has been distracting to me this past week. 

I've not been posting because I feel overwhelmed with some personal problems that are not ttc related. I have a troubled teenage DD and this week I've considered sending her away to military school, she has a boyfriend who is very toxic and is verbally aggressive to anyone who gets in his way, he has called me a "F'ing c*nt" and a lot more things...I didn't want to be talking abut it to you girls because most are pregnant and the rest of us still TTC and honestly my DD sometimes makes me question having another child. I'm looking into family therapy but things will not change before she decides to leave him and there's nothing I want more in the world. 

In reference to emotionally draining friends, I just walked away from a 27 year friendship myself... She always has so much to complain about and I have always found it emotionally draining but the week when my IVF didn't work plus my problems with my DD she told me she had had a bad week, that to me was the last straw and I'm not looking back, I feel liberated, free! She always said we were like sisters, but I'm sorry, friendship is a choice, it's give and take and we should grow together, I often felt I was in a bad "marriage" with her so now I just wanted a divorce and I got one. 

Enough venting, lol sorry girls... See now why I wasn't posting haha I wanted to spare you girls from all of my drama... Moving on now, I promise :)


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about your non-ttc drama! I hope your DD gets rid of him!

Wish2B- I don't usually feel 'sick', more like nausea is always lurking, and then all of a sudden, I'll eat something or smell something and up comes the gag reflex!


----------



## terripeachy

Bbliss-:hugs: It will all turn out fine..no matter what happens. Hopefully your daughter will see the light soon enough and drop that loser. And yay! about your friend divorcing you. She sounds very one way, and I bet, if you don't call her, she won't even think about calling you to see how you are doing. Sorry you're going through all this stuff. We love reading your updates though. Stop by anytime. :)


----------



## Comfycushions

Fezzle, how's the macbook after its cereal experience?

Bbliss, hope dd situation improves sooner rather than later.

Terri a+ to you for mastering the butt shots. Not long to go now. (Before transfer I mean, this is going to be it for you and you can enjoy weeks more butt shots.)

Doxie, I remember you said a while ago DH might be having a biopsy. What are they looking for? My DH has poor morphology too but medical response was one of, oh well nothing to be done about that, IVF for you. 

Hello everyone else!

Spa was good and enjoyed my weekend, now just to maintain that and not trip and fall straight back in the doldrums.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have tried monster and indeed. I think the main problem here is the fact that there aren't many law offices and I am competing with people who will work for a lower salary because. I have a job, but I want a paralegal position or any legal position! Lol

We went to the tree lighting last night, and I got tons of pics! My kids were "shy" and thought they were too old to do fun pics. I will post some when I am on my computer.


----------



## Fezzle

I'm embarrassed to say, there are some smears on the screen still. I need to get out the proper cleaning stuff. At least it mostly went on the screen and not the keyboard!

Galvan- looking forward to pictures!


----------



## BBbliss

I'm on CD 20 and haven't Oed yet, well it's my first cycle after IVF and last time I Oed on CD 21 but that one was a CP, I guess it's just the IVF meds that are pushing my O I usually O on CD 17 and I'm out of OPKs and just BD very other day and tonight I have to BD again... But I've become so passive when it comes to DTD, so I get it when I read other people are having the same issues, I never thought it'd happen to me...but here I am, at the same time DF is happy with once a week, I haven't told him yet hehehe so this will be 4times in a week if we can manage. 

Here's a picture of my tree just to get us into the spirit :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GalvanBaby

Love your tree, Bbliss. I am sorry about your DD. Praying things work out. :hugs:


----------



## Lanfear333

I hope things get better with your DD, Bbliss.

Doxie, I think I O'd a little earlier than usual, but I only had opks to go by. I am still temping and entering the info in the notes. We managed to bd once, so we're not totally out! 

Not ttc related. A boy at my son's daycare, which is run by the school, stabbed my son in the back with scissors. Thankfully they were dull, and he hit him in the shoulder blade so he didn't break skin. The boy who did it is autistic, and has angry outbursts often. The kicker? They didn't call to tell me and just waited for me to come pick him up! So frustrated. 

And I'm still dealing with his dad, who dropped the bomb on me that he's had testicular cancer for a year and still hasn't told DS. I have offered to help him tell, because it's going to be apparent very soon. The ex started chemo last week. I still despise him, but don't want DS to lose his dad. Heavy holiday.


----------



## jessiecat

BB: Oh man, I would get thrown in jail if my kid's bf called me that name. 
How did you respond? Is DD's dad in the picture? If it makes you feel any better I was an awful teenager (especially to my mom), but turned out fine.

Fezzle: Are strong symptoms usually a good sign for a pregnancy? I have no clue. 

Nikki and Terri: I found some of my hubby's porn from when he was in college and he liked watching south american chics. Haha. He's half mexican so I guess you sometimes enjoy what's familiar. When he gave his SA sample the front desk told him there were lots of goodies in the private room to help him along. His response: "oh, i don't need any of that."

I've posted a pic of our little tree. I'm puttin' along-on cd 31 and waiting for AF to show in the next few days.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6758.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Holy smokes- 12 pages since I was last here! :wacko:

Taurus- I hope you had a relaxing weekend at the beach. 

Jessie- YAY for having ovulated and good bloods results. I almost donated my eggs ages ago too. I know someone that paid for a good portion of MIT with hers. I recall the demand being for blonde and blue eyed amazon brainiacs so I was out too. How was your potluck? and I really want to see Theory of Everything. 

Lan- Hope you are feeling better!

Terri- It's almost transfer day! Woohoo! 

Wish2B- Welcome :)

Vonn- I'm sorry about the libido issue. It's frustrating for everyone I know. But it sounds like you are doing everything you can to manage the cause and as long as you are communicating with each other, I think you will be just fine. DH has no libido either and he doesn't communicate. I know it's because of depression. I struggle with the same thing but make sure to make an effort even when I'm not in the mood and that's exhausting so I don't recommend that. But my first marriage was a mostly sexless one for the last 10 years because of other issues and I am afraid it will happen again. Which puts pressure on DH so that is certainly not a help either. I guess what I am saying is that there are other ways to express intimacy and to not beat yourself up about it. :flower:

Spud - lots and lots of hugs for you. You are in my thoughts a lot. I am glad you are processing things as well as you seem to be. It's so hard I know. This whole TTC and then pregnancy thing is such an emotional rollercoaster that doesn't seem to end. We are here for you in whatever capacity you need and that we all understand. 

Maquita - :hugs: yep, I understand. It's so hard to be happy for people when they come so easily by something you are trying so hard for!

Caribbean- How are you feeling today, Mama? Your illness sounds terrible. Is it like Malaria in that it can keep coming back? Your "Friend" sounds like a nightmare!

Galvan- gorgeous daughter with her first crush. Oh boy! I am dreading those days lol. It must be super cute to talk to her about it though. 

BB- I am so sorry you are going through all of this anguish with your dd. Fx that she wakes up and realizes how bad this relationship is for her! Your tree is so pretty!

Fezzle- That gag reflex is back with a vengeance for me! I hope you are feeling better though. 

AFM- Ugh. I hate whinging all of the time with what's going on with me but it's just been one thing after another. DH's car has been a nightmare! We thought we were getting it back today but they found another thing wrong with it. The in-laws said not to worry about paying them back other than the initially $350 we borrowed but I just hate being so dependent. They don't have any money and lord knows BIL bleeds them dry. This whole thing has been a lesson in hubris for me big time.

My grandmother is failing and it's only a matter of time. I feel super guilty because I don't call (she is stone deaf and in denial) and haven't been able to go visit because of the cost in gas. We are going on Saturday since my Brother and his family are visiting for the weekend for their pre-Christmas visit. I'm an emotional mess.

I've been coming to terms with a lot of my emotions and resentments lately. Blogging has helped but have caught hell from people for airing my laundry. It's hard for me to be around happy people lately, as well as people who bitch and moan and woe is me even though their life is pretty damn fantastic. Misery loves company for sure lol. It's been really hard managing my emotions and trying to deal with DH's surliness and depression. Neither of us feel like we have Christmas spirit.

Oh and it looks like someone is moving in upstairs at last. Fx that this neighbor is considerate and quiet and respects parking spots since we have a narrow driveway and DH and I call dibs on our spots! 

I did get a 3D image of Amelia on Friday. Her progress is stable, which has been the bright spot for me! I posted the photos on the website if you want to see them. She looks a bit melty but I am told it's normal. https://baby.rocksolyd.com/


----------



## jessiecat

don't hurt your neck looking at the pic. :wacko:


----------



## Doxie

Comfycushions said:


> Doxie, I remember you said a while ago DH might be having a biopsy. What are they looking for? My DH has poor morphology too but medical response was one of, oh well nothing to be done about that, IVF for you.

We are now 2weeks since the blood draw for genetic testing. If that comes back all clear, it would be then to do the biopsy as well as testicular ultrasound. Trying to understAnd why the sperm are not coming out normal, trying to see if normal ones are on the hanging out.


----------



## jessiecat

Book: we posted at the same time! The potluck was interesting. We invited a bunch of neighbors and people we don't know very well in order to try and make some friends. There was a good mix of conservatives and very liberal liberals so we definitely stayed off certain topics. 
I'm sorry about your grandma and money stress, but thank goodness Amelia is stable. Do you think the NE weather may be a bit of a culprit in how you're feeling? I remember getting so down my freshman year in Boston- an entire 2 weeks of just grey, bleak skies. It was awful. A friend recommended one of those lamps you can sit under for 20 minutes a day. I never tried it, but she loved hers.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

I think the weather is part of it but I think it's mostly the feeling of not being able to get ahead. He has decided he needs to make a Dr appointment and get on some meds. Just hopefully not ones that affect his libido or that would make ME more depressed!

The potluck sounds fun! My neighbors are very sketchy so we won't be doing anything like that here lol. My friend Steve has been doing something similar in order to come out of his own doldrums and it has been a lot of fun getting to know new people


----------



## Vonn

Book--So good to hear from you. I'm sorry that things are rough, but thankful to get the encouraging news about Amelia.

I think this is tough time for a lot of ppl, and the messages the media sends about the holidays only leave room for peace and perfection...and people getting new cars for Christmas. I mean seriously, who gets a car for Christmas? And why can't I be one of them? 

Lanfear--How awful! I cannot believe they didn't call you. Is your son upset? and add to it the situation with the ex. Stressful!

BBbliss--teen relationship drama has got to be the worst to deal with. Teens are so irrational, and daughters can be so cruel to moms sometimes. Be good to yourself during this emotional rollercoaster.

Jessie--good luck meeting people. You seem great, if I was in Austin (is that right?) I'd totally be friends with you!

And you asked me about opks. Yes, I use them, but this month I triggered ovulation with ovidrel, which apparently has totally messed up my temp chart. (Dr Google tells me some women don't ever get a temp spike with ovidrel.) And add to it the fact that I had a temp spike just prior, making it look more like I oved on CD11. 

We will know soon enough. Actually, right now would be soon enough, but I have to wait more than a week. I'm always fine for the first week. It's the second week of the TWW turns me into symptom-spotting fool! 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Fezzle

jessiecat- some women have symptoms but still have mcs, some have none and their babies are fine! I feel comforted by mine- that the hormones are still working in there and get freaked out when they go away, though now I know it's normal for them to come and go.

Book- love the scan pics; they are so cool! Glad Amelia is stable! Sorry you're feeling a bit down about other things though :hugs: And that you're gagging again! I just had a smoothie and gagged a few times but nothing was spit out this morning!

Lanfear- that's terrible! Especially that they didn't tell you right away! How is your son now?

Doxie- I hope they get the sperm figured out!

Vonn- good luck with your TWW!


----------



## kfs1

Bbliss - I'm sorry to hear of all of your non-TTC issues. Yikes - Your DD's boyfriend sounds like a winner. How did your DD react when he called you that? I'm sure she'll come around eventually! It sounds like you made the right choice about your friend though. Who needs relationships that stress us out, right? Absolutely not worth it. Love your tree! I was supposed to get mine this past weekend but it was pouring rain.

Comfy - I'm so jealous of your spa trip. Sounds absolutely relaxing.

Lanfear - Is your son OK? I guess the daycare should have called you, huh? And I'm sorry about your ex. Like you said, even though you have your differences, you don't want to see your boy upset. :(

Jessie - Beautiful tree!

Bookworm - It sounds like you have a lot on your plate. The holidays are stressful for so many people so you're not alone. Financial issues always stink - I'm very well aware of them myself. I'm sorry about your grandmother. I'm happy to hear that Amelia's progress is stable. That's such great news. Try to focus on the good that you have in your life. I know that's not always easy but you and your DH have each other and you both have your little Amelia! Two amazing things. Hang in there.

Vonn - I looked back at my charts when I used ovidrel and I didn't get as big of a jump either at first. My temps then rose, though, due to the progesterone that I was on, giving me false hope of course. The two-week wait is the absolute worst. I hope you can find something to keep you busy.

I had another appt. yesterday and we were able to see the heartbeat which was absolutely amazing. Having been pregnant only once with an early miscarriage, this is the furthest that I've gotten along. It feels very surreal. One more week with my RE and then she's releasing me to my regular OB.


----------



## Fezzle

Kfs- so glad all is well and that you saw the heartbeat!


----------



## Wish2BMom

book - I love the melty pics! They used to freak me out, and I guess still kinda do, but they are much cooler than the grainy ultrasound ones! So happy that Amelia is stable and what a great name. :) Hopefully just the love that you and DH have for one another and this beautiful little gift will get you through the holidays. You can only do what you can do and no more than that.
(also, I'm in NH, so I'm with you on the weather! it's still Fall, right?? ugh)

lan - geez, so sorry about DS! did you ask them at what point they WOULD call you? Does there have to be blood?

bbliss - oh lordy, who coulda talked me out of my bf when I was a teen? I wish there was someone, not that he was a terrible person. Just a cling-on loser I had to realize wasn't the end-all. I did figure that out very quickly once I went off to college - he even came with me down to NC!! one month later, my eyes were opened to a whole new world and he was out the door. Hopefully her experience of just meeting new people at military school will do the job!

vonn - seriously! I hate those car commercials! Where do you even get a bow that big?? good luck in your TWW - the first week is soooo boooooring ;)

hi to everyone else!


----------



## terripeachy

Book-Don't listen to the naysayers. Your blog is all about you. If people want to hide their emotions on their own blog, feel free. I'm glad the bump/mass is stable and things are moving in the right direction. Amelia looks happy with her finger gun, and trying to emulate her mom's position is just awesome. that made me smile when I read that. Sorry you and hubs are going through depression right now, but all you can do is focus on those silver linings big or small. Thanks for checking in.

Lanfear-How old is your son? That is kind of scary that they didn't call you about the stabbing. Can you move him to a different daycare. Maybe he's not in the best place. 

Jessie-Your tree looks great too. You guys are so good at decorating.

Vonn-I laughed about the car commercials. I heard that you can pay for that big bow. Obviously people have more money than they know what to do with if they are buying those big bows and cars for Christmas, but they can have it. I'm fine getting some socks and maybe a new dress for church. hee hee. I did stop in White House Black Market yesterday. What a mistake that was. I want everything in there and I know I wouldn't even wear half that stuff. I'm only a shopper when I have to buy for others, but it seriously makes me want to buy stuff. But, I refrained. I tried on a dress that was too small (or maybe it's called sexy), and they only had it in that size (it was on the sale rack), so I got my sister's giftcard and left. HA!

My transfer is scheduled for tomorrow at 1:30p. I rushed when I took my butt shot last night and forgot to lift my leg that the shot was going in, so I had some blood droplets and today I'm sore. Why was I even rushing? So dumb. I have to remember to relax my muscle that I'm shooting. Booo for me. My sister had a baby girl this morning. Her name is Veronica and I'll see her this summer, I suppose. Everyone is doing fine.


----------



## Doxie

jessiecat said:


> Book: we posted at the same time! The potluck was interesting. We invited a bunch of neighbors and people we don't know very well in order to try and make some friends. There was a good mix of conservatives and very liberal liberals so we definitely stayed off certain topics.
> I'm sorry about your grandma and money stress, but thank goodness Amelia is stable. Do you think the NE weather may be a bit of a culprit in how you're feeling? I remember getting so down my freshman year in Boston- an entire 2 weeks of just grey, bleak skies. It was awful. A friend recommended one of those lamps you can sit under for 20 minutes a day. I never tried it, but she loved hers.

Off TTC topic, but are you a conservative living in Austin?? :winkwink:


----------



## Doxie

Hi lovely TTC ladies and those with child :)

Holidays are depressing...actually, any occasion where you're supposed to be loving and celebrating family and family members who screw you and piss you off the rest of the year, tend to get to my core. Can you tell? 
<insert TTC newsflash>
DH just called and urologist has genetic test results back. We have an apt on Dec 17th to go over them. We have no spoilers.
<end newsflash>

For the holidays, DH and I just focus on ourselves. We live 1400 miles away from family so it's the norm for us. This weekend we'll book our Christmas Eve dinner reservations. We go for fish, as is Sicilian tradition. On Christmas day, I will cook and it's usually homemade pasta, sauce and meatballs. I think I am just going to buy the cavatelli rather than make them. It's always hit or miss when I make them! I can't seem to find cavatelli though, here in Texas!! DH mentioned gnocchi so I may use them instead this year.

Ok, some TTC news from me.
I am going on for the 4th straight day of glaring positive OPKs. That is a fist. I am usually lucky to get one positive that is just barely positive! I don't know what the clomiphene has brought on this cycle but i have also been having lots of right side pain as well. Lots of EWCM after potty yesterday. Haven't been sleeping well for the past 2 nights. I thought temp was going up but it dropped again this am. I really hope I O today because I am getting tired of BDing. We were trying to do the schedule as per the iBook The Sperm Meets Egg Plan. It's every other night from cd10 on, 3 nights straight bd once OPK goes positive, then one night off, then one last time. However, with all the positive OPKs, I have to keep going through them and until temp jumps!!! Exhausted.

Tomorrow is Terri's big day. I do not know how you can give the shots like you do! I'd be a bleeding mess. I can give them to animals but I don't know about a human! Probably like anything...you buck up and do what you gotta do.

Now it's breakfast time for me. I have my morning rituals. Come in, check work emails, handle work emergencies, chart on ff and then check baby and bump :)


----------



## Lanfear333

DS is 9 and in 4th grade. He is fine, other than being afraid to go to child care. I can't afford other daycares, plus this one is IN his school. He literally walks out of his class down to the daycare. In our district, middle school starts in 5th grade, so he only has 6 more months here. I received an apology, and was given a decent action plan regarding the other student. Fortunately, they are getting another adult assigned in January, so that, paired with the plan, makes me feel easier.


----------



## terripeachy

Doxie-Yeah I just looked at your chart and saw the drop and the four + OPKs. crazy...Usually you O a week after your last Clomid pill, so it should be today or yesterday for sure. Are you using the clearblue sticks or cheapies? I started getting irritated with my clearblues, and then I started talking to the RE, so I didn't have to use them anymore. As far as the shots, yeah, you just buck up and do it. Sometimes you bleed, sometimes you don't. Your Christmas sounds really nice. I made brown butter gnocchi with corn and green beans yesterday. Super easy. I wanted to get rid of that frozen corn/green beans that I had in the freezer. My meal was also really pretty-cream color with a touch of brown from the butter, bright yellow and bright green! Glad you have your appointment coming up. I hope everything turns out way better than you expect. :hugs:

Jessie-I can't remember who said it, but if I was in Austin, I'd be your friend too. hee hee. I went there a few years ago and had a blast. Great food, great music, great people. And the LBJ Presidential library was way better than I thought. hee hee. Of course, my bestie and I were loud and carrying on, but it was really fun.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Thanks ladies :) I do try and focus on the silver lining. "Excelsior" to quote Silver Lining Playbook. It's how I am able to keep on trucking. Well that and the not stopping to process things but too much has happened. I have to do it for DH and myself and it gets really exhausting. I think I'm going to watch Love Actually tomorrow and decorate the tree. Oh and the baking needs to begin this week. 
I've made my naughty list of people that won't be getting treats because they've annoyed me by shutting me out and not contacting me. My bestie is on the list right now but hubs says I am just annoyed she just got back from a cruise where it was warm and happens to live in a warmer climate (SC). She's still on the naughty list :nope:

Terri- congrats on your new niece! I really like the name Veronica. I am the same way with not being a shopper except with others. I have had a gc to Lane Bryant for ages that I haven't used. I will probably get new pajama pants though heehee. And no wonder you rushed your shot! If I was that close to being done with them I would rush too! Hope you are less sore today.

Vonn- my cousin got a new car for Christmas 2 years ago and the dealer did the bow. At least it wasn't a BMW or something ridiculously extravagant and gratuitous though! I would love something like that in theory but I don't know about in reality. 

Fezzle- I gagged over a smoothie a few times during my 1st tri! How are you feeling other than that? 

Lan- I am aghast about not being told about your ex's condition! How are you doing with the news and your son?

Kfs- congrats on the heartbeat and your upcoming graduation to a regular OB! This is such exciting news!

Wish - hello up there! Are you getting the nasty rain today, or are you getting the sleet and snow? It is terrible out and I think fall only visited us for a week or 2.


----------



## Lanfear333

Book-First, thanks for caring though you have so much going on. 

The ex and I share custody, week on/week off. He's with his Dad this week, and this is his dad's first week after chemo. I talked to the ex yesterday, and he says so far, so good, but another month could tell a different tale. This is the info I have:

He had a testicle removed last December. Tests a few months ago still showed cancer, so they labeled him stage 2, possibly stage 3. He started radiation sometime in November. He had lymph nodes removed Nov 28, and started chemo last week. He informed me that there is still a positive prognosis.

I hope we can set up a time in the very near future to tell Jeff, because I don't want him to see his Dad going through chemo without knowing what's going on. He is such a sensitive little guy. We had to put our cat down last year because it was sick, so now he has this tendency to think that things that are sick will die. If we don't explain this to him, he's going to think the same thing.

Thankfully, the ex lives right around the corner. Jeff could walk to our house and stay on side walks almost the whole time. I let him know that if he needs help with Jeff because of chemo or anything, to please feel free to ask. He actually said he might take me up on the offer. If you knew the particulars of how bad our marriage ended, you'd be just as shocked as I was.

Sorry about the long post. I just have a lot of feelings. (insert mean girls quote here)


----------



## Doxie

I was using the wondfo but they never went positive!! Luckily on Friday I went to target and picked those kind up. Friday pm was negative, sat FMU was negative and then by mid morning, I had my first positive. I was doing the CBDA with the blinky smiley but it pissed me off 2 cycles ago, I trashed it, and haven't bought a new one. Thought about it when I was at target but didn't get it.


----------



## Doxie

Terri, are you a super cook? You definitely sound like it!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Doxie, I just started using the Wondfo. So far, so good, but I was worried about reading them since they're so freakin' small!

I fudged my temps today to give myself crosshairs. My anal retentive side has to have everything complete. :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

book - I'm in Southern NH so we're right on the cusp. We just have rain right now and there are flood warnings throughout parts of Maine and NH. I hope it just keeps to raining. MUCH easier to deal with than snow!

I'm debating whether or not to use my remaining OPKs this month...I don't enjoy the stress of having to poas at 4:30am (when I get up to feed my cats, may as well visit the bathroom too!) to get fmu. Then I'll want to temp as well. I kinda just wanted to go with the flow for the remainder of the year. But if we're heading to the RE next month if this month is a failure again, I guess I could give it one last shot with everything - OPKs, temping, preseed, lots of BD'ing.


----------



## jessiecat

Wish: how funny youre thinking about going all out this month. We did the same thing after we found out about the HSG. We're still hoping i can get pregnant without the RE! 

Lan: let us know how the talk goes with your son. i remember my worst fear as a child was that something would happen this one of my parents. :(

Doxie, terri and Vonn: Aww thanks for wanting to be my friends if you lived nearby! ;) Dox: hubs likes to call me his little socialist. We definitely lean to the left politically. My husband does some volunteer work for a human rights group and ive worked in nonprofit settings since i got out of dental school. Oh re: OPKs! I had a weird experience last month using a combination of first response and clear blue. I got 5 days of a flashing smiley, ran out of tests, and got the First response and then never got a clear bright colored strip on the first response. Bloodwork shows i ovulated so who the heck knows what happened. Who is making all the money off these OPKs??? Terri: will be thinking about you at 1:30 pm EST tmrw


----------



## jessiecat

will write more to you ladies from my laptop tonight. im at work and tryin to respond via phone is a pain in the a$$


----------



## Taurus8484

Lanfear  I have done that in the past also..there is something about seeing those 2 crossed linessorry to hear about ex, cancer is a horrible situation. Hoping your ex beats it and that your son copes well when you tell him xx

Book  good to hear from you and seems like things are going okay with Amelia. 

Peachy  good luck with the transfer xx

Kfs1  YAY for heartbeat!!!!!!!!!! 

To everyone else Hi.I havent had time to read back fully cause its so busy at work leading up to xmaswill try to tonight.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

So I had an awkward experience tonight that I figured I would share with you gals for a laugh.

Before I started dating DH, I got my heart trampled by this guy I dated after I filed for separation from my first husband. This is the guy that dumped me the day I was planning on telling him I thought I might be pregnant (which I later miscarried). He married the woman he dated right after we broke up. It took me a very long time to get over him.

Anyhow, I ran into him tonight when I went to a little high school art fair after work. Completely random- I went to help a friend pick out a Christmas present in a town not local to either one of us really (although he works in the town). I was frizzy haired, frumpily dressed in my barely fitting pants and librarian wear, and sporting a lovely fever blister and horrible pregnancy skin. So I did what any semi-sane pregnant woman would do, I ran away before he could see me! This is the 2nd time in 6 months I have run into him and hid before he could see me. 3 years went by with no encounters and then twice! It was so awkwardly comical that I had to laugh afterwards.


----------



## jessiecat

I can't remember the last time I prayed and thanked God as much as I did tonight.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6770 (1).jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Taurus8484

OMG Jessie........................YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have to read back now...........did you have any symptoms???


----------



## Taurus8484

Hahahaha Book...............these things happen in 3's so bound to happen again.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Jessie!!! YAY!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Taurus- Ugh! I better hide on my side of the state line until my skin clears and I have decent clothes in case it does come in 3's! :cry:


----------



## jessiecat

thanks ladies!! 
Taurus: pretty much the same symptoms as the last few months: Sore boobs, slight cramping, a feeling as if AF will show. The only thing that was different this month was that for ONE minute this weekend i felt like i had bubbles in my belly, and it wasn't gas or typical digestion of food. It was the strangest feeling ever and I said to my husband, if I'm pregnant this month then that was my only (pre test) sign.


----------



## Taurus8484

So the only reason you tested was because AF never came??? 

Well............you know the rules now Jessie.......line porn, line porn, line porn!!!!!


----------



## Vonn

Jessiecat--amazing news!!! A huge congrats about your :bfp: on the cycle following your HSG! (I hope I can be as lucky.)

Terri--I'm blowing tons of baby dust your way for tomorrow afternoon! GL!!


----------



## jessiecat

Taurus: yea, AF was due yesterday on the 9th and there was no sign. I tested at 10 pm, right before bed. 

Vonn: I'm hoping the same thing for you!!! There is so much anecdotal evidence that the HSG is helpful. We also used preseed this month and hubs drank A LOT of water to keep hydrated. My mother-in-law and mom kept telling me to relax and not stress out. As annoying as it is to hear that kind of advice, I really think it helped. Thanksgiving occurred during my fertile week-I had 5 days off from work and did nothing but sleep and eat.

Book: What are the chances that you would see your ex? Life is so strange.


----------



## terripeachy

Wow Jessie! That certainly came out of nowhere. Congratulations!! :happydance: :wohoo: I always thought that making the testing thread would be good luck. hee hee. I'm so happy for you...


----------



## kfs1

Book - hahahaha. Aww, you poor thing. Why do we always have to run into people like that when we're not looking our best? I would have done the same thing. :)

Jessie - Congratulations!

Terri - Wishing you so much luck today lady!


----------



## beekay

jessiecat said:


> I can't remember the last time I prayed and thanked God as much as I did tonight.

:happydance::happydance: YAYYYYYYYYY!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Congrats Jessie!! :D


----------



## Rainshiny

Congrats Jessie!!!! We forgot to even bug you to test&#128541;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;

Lan- sorry about the daycare incident and your exes health! Children are resilient. Hopefully your ex is too. GL to all.

Book- Hahaaha... I've done similar with exes. Used to be tough because the lesbian community is so small. Haha.

Doxie- go for it!!! Fxfx!!

Terri- can't express how excited I am for your transfer! It has to be your turn, girl! (Then only 8 more weeks of shots).


----------



## BBbliss

Jess, what a sweet surprise! So happy for you! And what a great early Christmas present :) and thank you for your words about DD they do help so much

Terri, I'll be praying all day for you today

Book, you and your DH have so much on your plate its only normal to feel depressed, it's overwhelming to think about everything at once and they will all get resolved one at a time. That story about the ex LOL my friend did the same at a mall, an ex with wife and baby, she she hid in a corner and got stuck there for a long time as they wouldn't move hahahah

Doxie, I looked at your chart as I'm having the same problems and WOW that's a lot of BD, I don't thing DF would have gone for that haha he complains on our third time 

LAN, that's just horrible about that school episode, one of my best friend's son got stabbed in the eye with a pencil at school a couple of years ago and still fighting to get the school system. And so sorry for your ex, that's going to so hard for your DS

Wish, 4:30 am to feed your cats? Why? It sounds like torture LOL

On DD, things are getting better after my brother talked to her, but the biggest problem is the BF, the kid has issues, real emotional and mental issues so she just makes excuses for his behavior. This was the third time he verbally attract me and honestly what he says to me don't hurt me, what hurts me the most is the fact she stands by him and that the person she chooses to date, and he influences her in a very bad way. I just can't wait for her to see what a loser this kid is. 

Hi to everyone else :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

JESSIE!!!!! OMG!!!! CONGRATS!!!! FX'ed for a sticky bean!!!
:wohoo:

BBliss - yeah, one of them has us trained. It would be worse torture if she sang us the song of her people for 3 more hours until we got up. And she gets so worked up that she gets sick, soooooo - the best option is to get up for 30 seconds to feed her! she's getting us ready for early morning feedings (if they ever happen)!!

book - that's hysterical, but ugh, I feel bad for you! 2x now? hahaha DH is going to wonder why you're all done up every time you leave the house now! :)

terri - good luck today!! Thinking of you and sending as many positive vibes as I can!

Happy Hump Day to the rest of ya! :sex::haha:


----------



## TTC74

Hi Ladies. I thought I would join in. I'm turning 40 in 9 days. I've been TTC since April. I have two DDs (ages 20 & 22) but my husband doesn't have kids. So, here I am trying to start all over at 40! 

I've been through fertility testing and discovered that everything is normal except that I have a low ovarian reserve (very low AMH of .3). So, I have an appointment with the fertility specialist tomorrow morning to develop a fertility plan that will likely entail meds with ultrasounds to determine timing of natural conception follow through. 

I've had a particularly long cycle this month. I've read from other women's posts that it isn't that uncommon for women to have this issue the month of their HSG (which I had this month). Fortunately, though, I did get a peak fertility reading on my fertility monitor and a +OPK this morning. So, I'm BDing in hopes that I am one of those women that get pregnant the month of their HSG after the plumbing has been cleaned out. 

I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you on this frustrating but thrilling journey.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Omg! Jessie, congratulations!!!!

I am 8dpo, no symptoms except some lower back pains and cramps 2 days ago, but that seems too early for implantation.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Vonn, I got pregnant the cycle after my HSG. Fx you do the same!!

Good luck today, Terri!!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi TTC74. Hopefully your doctor can give you something to look forward to.

I had a :dohh: moment today. I'm not working, so I laid around in bed for a bit, and did some filing of motorcycle group stuff, and then I took my shower. Well, my routine is to shower, cover myself with lotion, deodorant, face stuff and then brush my teeth. As I was brushing my teeth I remembered that I'm not supposed to wear perfume or scented stuff. Ugh..My procedure is 3 hours away. Do you think I should rinse off or just let it go...i'm hoping my clothes will take all the yummy smelly lotion away. Thoughts, suggestions? hee hee. 

Book-Your story did make me laugh and normally I would've been like 'oh hi! What have you been doing lately' if he saw me. However, if I had a cold sore, I definitely would've hidden. HA!!HA!! Great story.

Galvan-It's never too early for implantation!

My nurse called me last night to wish me good luck. She is too kind. I hope this is the last time she has to wish me good luck because today is MY day. I feel it! It's a little warm outside and the sun is shining bright. Maybe my hubs will have a bright idea and treat me to lunch. The things this girl does for food. :wacko:


----------



## Doxie

good luck, Terri!!!

Jessie....I wasn't even clued in that we should be monitoring you!! Congrats! 

I'm on day5 of positive OPKs!!!! I'm exhausted! I've been taking mucinex so have had globs of EWCM. I'm stopping that today. I was continuing it through my positive OPKs but something's gotta give! DH and I are exhausted. He says sex isn't fun when we have to schedule it. I'm there too. What's odd is that when I got home last night and the Night before, I tested and OPKs were negative. I was like, thank god it's over. However, in the am I still peed in a cup and then looked at my temps. Since they haven't skyrocketed, I kept OPK testing....and whalah both positive. This is with target brand. My wondfo have been negative this entire time.

This has never happened in my 6 cycles of monitoring. Is it the clomiphene? This was second cycle in it. Should I call in to the dr?


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, terri- I hope it is your day too!

Jessie- congrats again! So pleased for you! 

Doxie- I would ask about the Clomid with OPKs. I read that it can affect them. Mine seemed to work ok, but I was using the CB ones with the smileys so not looking at lines. 

Book- that is too funny! I would do the same thing! 

Welcome, TTC74!

BBBliss- glad things are a bit better but still hoping she loses that guy!

AFM- I just just back from London- just an overnight visit because one of my friends was there just for the day on his way to Belgium. I stayed over with some friends. Of course I told them all my news! It's too hard to keep it in. One more week until the scan... I still have the same symptoms that increase and decrease. I actually feel really good and my skin looks really clear, but I think that's because I am eating a shitload of fruit! It's the main thing I want to eat now. It's helped with my bathroom issues too :blush:


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome TTC74! Good luck with your new (2nd) journey and with the specialist!


----------



## GalvanBaby

As promised, my gorgeous exotic, not-so-babies! I even added a bonus pic of our gorgeous town plaza. It was awesome! They had a live nativity scene, fireworks, the mayor (not so interesting LOL), and a teen dance crew. My daughter wants to sign up. She wants to dance with them next year! I didn't get a good pic of the nativity scene, because it was packed!
 



Attached Files:







988962_1524775804443763_7517290692166138014_n.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 20









10847920_1524776107777066_8566005509059147068_n.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 17









8978_1524776274443716_3565587148246159188_n.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 17









10850069_1524776471110363_6132754852430757310_n.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Fezzle

They're gorgeous, Galvan!


----------



## Lanfear333

Beautiful Children, Galvan.


----------



## Fezzle

Lanfear- love the new picture!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for sharing your pictures, Galvan. Such a nice family.

I'm back from the clinic and I have two embies about to start snuggling in. hee hee. I told my doctor that I REALLY don't want to have to see him on the first floor again! He agreed. He said my embies look good (thankfully). Galvan will be happy to know that my beta is on the 23rd. I didn't think I'd get my test prior to Christmas, and that's why I said the 28th. :thumbup:


----------



## Doxie

Yay Terri!!!!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Yay! Stay snuggly!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome!! You are going to have an awesome Christmas this year, Terri!! Now, to fill my days between now and the 23! LOL I am sure I can find something to do with all my school work, my job, Christmas shopping, wrapping gifts, etc. LOL Seriously though, I am praying big time for you!! :hugs: Eat some pineapple core and walnuts. :winkwink:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Galvan, your children are gorgeous. Your daughter's skin is amazing and your son is going to be a heartbreaker with those eyes! What a good looking family :flower:

Terri- stay snuggly and warm in there little embies! What a great Christmas you are going to have :thumbup:

Welcome TTC!

Hi everyone!

Ugh the the cold sore is so bad today. I haven't had one in 10 years at least and bam! here it is! I got some L-Lysine and lip stuff to hopefully dry it out fast. Pregnancy glow and skin, my aunt fanny!!!
MIL is insisting I tell her what we want for Christmas that isn't baby related. DH is going to kill me but I said he really needs clothes pretty bad and to get him an Old Navy GC and an Amazon one. He looks homeless when not at work and I told him he needs to start dressing like someone's father and not someone living in Mom's basement!


----------



## Lanfear333

Thanks Fezzle. I was calling off the jam, and giving the opposite bench my best stank face.

Terri-So exciting. Get snuggly in there embies!

Book-I hate cold sores. I actually used to get them after almost every Roller Derby bout because I would get so dehydrated after. I used to use Abreva, but found that my good ol' standby, Carmex, still works better. I hope it fades soon. Nothing makes me feel more self conscious.


----------



## Wish2BMom

stay snuggly and grow, terri's beaners!!!

lan - totally dig the new pic too!

galvan - gorgeous family!! both of the kids are going to be heartbreakers!


----------



## moni77

yay Jesse!!!! 

Gorgeous Galvan!

Terri is PUPO!!

Happy December to all!!


----------



## Grateful365

Hi ladies! May I join? I am TTC #2 - #1 took a very long time so I'm FX'd and hopeful that this one won't be as long of a wait. Hoping for a lucky Christmas BFP. :thumbup:

Hi Moni!! :flower:


----------



## Taurus8484

BBbliss &#8211; I hope your daughter sees the light soon&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.I know I dated a loser like that too my parents hated, eventually I came to see him for what he was. 

Hi and welcome TTC74 and Grateful&#8230;&#8230;..lovely bunch of ladies on here, all at different stages of TTC and bumps&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..glad you joined (grateful your little boy is just the cutest)

Galvan &#8211; not too early at all, I get cramps from 1dpo with my BFP cycles&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.gorgeous pictures too

Doxie &#8211; that&#8217;s a lot of BDing&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.how are you even walking??? On a serious note, the most I had was 3 days of + OPK&#8217;s, so yes I would talk to your Doctor about it. Seems like your body is gearing up to ovulate but isn&#8217;t quite, or try the wondfo again and see what happens??

Fezzle &#8211; eat whilst you can cause if nausea is going to get you, it normally starts in the 6th week&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.look forward to hearing about your scan, you should see a heartbeat by then

Peachy &#8211; YAY!!!!!!!!.....snuggle in tight little embies&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;hurry up 23rd!!!....thats the day I have my GTT, so being birthday twinnies that we are, I think thats a sign xx

Hi everyone else&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Ladies!! I am very proud of my babies! Not only are they gorgeous, they are very intelligent and compassionate!! Both were reading at a high school level since 1st grade. DD is great at writing and drawing, and DS is a whiz at math. DD wants to be a CIA agent when she grows up and DS wants to be an FBI agent. DD also loves to work with special needs kids, so I told her she should also consider working as a Special Ed teacher or another career that works with special needs kids. She is going to be the one who adopts a special needs child. She already said one biological baby and 2 adopted children. She says there are so many children in the world that either their parents don't want them or their parents can't care for them for some reason, so she wants make a couple of kids have a childhood full of love and happiness. I hope they continue working towards their goals!


----------



## BBbliss

Galvan what a beautiful family :)

Terri, I'm counting the days for you LOL I know you won't test early but I'll be trying to persuade hehehe 

LAN, I was going to say something about the picture too, I'm so inspired when I see someone really into a sport they practice, it looks like so much fun!


----------



## Rainshiny

Doxie- I think maybe kbrain had a solution for that ovulation timing thing- it's on the thread somewhere! I think she used estrogen or something. 
Speaking of, Kbrain?? How r u??

Bliss- could you ban said BF from your house, if he speaks to you like that? I'm positive your DD will figure it out eventually...

Terri- did your clinic give you an electric blanket after? That was my favorite part, haha.

Agreed- cold sores suck.

My question- how to tell a control freak boss to get off my back, politely???


----------



## jessiecat

Thanks so much for the congrats, Ladies!!!

Dox: I'm like a stealthy ninja with my testing! nah, really it's only because symptoms were same old same old and i seriously thought I would get AF. I'm extremely nervous with the pregnancy still in the early stages but still really trying to enjoy every minute. I'm overjoyed. Can't wait for your turn!!!

Terri: This is not only your day, it's your month! the 23rd can't come soon enough. 

Galvan: Your kids are so cute. You must be so proud of their character and goals.

Lan: That pic is kicka$$

Hi to the rest of you lovelies!

Im exhausted so I'm turning in early (it's only 8 pm here). I was so excited after my BFP that I only got 3 hours of sleep. :wacko:

Night night!

oh, btw for cold sores I always prescribe 1500 mg Famvir as a single dose to be taken as soon as you feel the tingles coming on. Doesn't work if the blister has already appeared.


----------



## Fezzle

Lan- that is awesome! I was never a jammer. Except for once when our league was on Blue Peter (UK children's show) and I was jamming against the presenter who had just learnt roller derby the day before!

terri- hurray for being PUPO!

Grateful- welcome!

Taurus- thanks for the warning!

Galvan- your kids sound amazing! I'm sure they'll have great futures!

Rain- no idea; I have a control freak programme manager- I think people just stopped listening to him :lol:

jessie- hope you're doing well!


----------



## Taurus8484

I dont know if any of you ladies are SOA addicts like me but i just spent the last 10 minutes bawling like a baby over the last episode ever!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-No SOA fan here. I like two types of shows: murder/mystery and cooking. every now and again I'll check out a season of RuPaul's Drag Race, but other than that, that's what I watch. hee hee. What is a GTT test? I can't believe we will both be going to the doctor on the same day. This is meant to be.

Welcome to the new ladies.

Rain-No, they didn't provide me with an electric blanket, but I have one at home that I use all.the.time. hee hee. Well, winter months mostly so I don't look like a weirdo, but I always watch tv with a blanket. 

Jessie-You mentioned that you give 1500mg of something, but you didn't say what. Are you a dentist or an oral surgeon? I have a prescription for generic valtrex, and I used it last time I got a cold sore and it worked wonders. That was my third cold sore, but when I don't have one, I am always thinking that I feel tingling. I am THAT afraid of them. hee hee.

Last night I went to see 'It's a Wonderful Life: A radio program' at a nearby theater. It was SO good. At the end of the show they had bubble/foam snow dropping on the audience, and when you left the theater there was another shower of snow. Then when I drove home it was lightly snowing. It was so pretty and I just felt really good. I am exactly where I'm supposed to be. :cloud9: Oh wait..I'm emotional. Is that a sign? I'm PUPO! hee hee.


----------



## beekay

This is such a busy forum!! I'm still trying to keep everyone straight and learn all your names and back-stories....I think it's going to take a while! :haha: I love reading about your journeys though - I'm feeling very optimistic :yipee:

Terri - you're PUPO - yayyyy! (don't think I didn't have to look that up - cause I did!!). Ha! But that's very exciting - can't wait to hear about your test on the 23rd! :happydance: Also, I'm not quite as excited about falling snow stories here in Canada....but it really does sound pretty! It's been really WINDY here and frankly I think I prefer the snow to the wind :p

Galvan - your kids sound just lovely - I'm sure they will have so much success in the future :thumbup:

Doxie - oh my....that's a lot of BD'ing....we've just done three nights in a row and I'm already tired!!

Fezzle - can't wait to hear about your first scan - so exciting!

Greatful - welcome! :flower: I'm also holding out hope for that lucky Xmas BFP :D

I can't figure out if I'm ovulating soon or not. My OPKs have been negative for the past 4 or 5 days. I started testing twice a day and I got two lines that were ALMOST identical last night (my DH thought they were the same, I still think the control line was a little darker). I am on cd22 right now though! My cycles average 33-34 days (boo!), but I'm thinking that I should have had my surge and ovulated by now?? This seems really late! 

But still no really positive OPK....maybe I missed it?! I'm going to keep BD'ing daily for the next few days just in case I guess?? My temp chart doesn't really tell much cause I started it mid-cycle - this is my first time recording that. Hope we didn't miss that magical window (and hope that I'm actually ovulating at all!). :dohh:


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi beekay!
I think for some people different brands have different sensitivities- for me the cvs cheapies worked but not brand name wands. Also, ewcm and cervix position can confirm. Otherwise, the RE can do a blood test to see if you ovulated, if u ever get to that point. GL!!


----------



## beekay

Rainshiny said:


> Hi beekay!
> I think for some people different brands have different sensitivities- for me the cvs cheapies worked but not brand name wands. Also, ewcm and cervix position can confirm. Otherwise, the RE can do a blood test to see if you ovulated, if u ever get to that point. GL!!

Rainy - I'm using clearblue (it was the only thing available in my small-town pharmacy).....I will definitely try another brand next round! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks beekay! I had to look up PUPO when I first joined too. No big deal. Normally you have a drop in temperature before the spike, so it looks like you might have timed it right going by your positive and yesterday's drop. It's been super windy here too. The trash can was down the street a bit this morning and that does not make me happy. Hubs takes it out at night and I bring in the empty can in the morning. Brr..


----------



## Grateful365

Good morning ladies! 

Terri - PUPO - that IS so exciting!!!!!!!!! And emotional! Yes that's a great sign. :haha: Praying for you!!

beekay - If the lines were equally as dark, it should be a +OPK right? I just finally got a + yesterday morning. I don't think I O each month. I just started taking Vitex this cycle to regulate my cycle and hopefully promote O. I can feel O pains this morning so I'm guessing it might be actually working! If you have 33-34 day cycles, getting a + O would be ok now I think as you need around 10+ days for implantation I believe?

AFM - Hanging out at CD 16. Felt some O pains on my left side this morning - yeay!. My CD 30 will be right on Christmas Day......SCARY!!!!!!! :haha: I'm feeling a little nervous about TTC again since the first baby took so long. Sooooo worth the long wait though.


----------



## Lanfear333

Thanks for the compliments, ladies. Roller Derby is very empowering, but also very time consuming and expensive. Skates feel as natural on my feet as shoes do, so I'm thankful there is a roller rink at the end of my street since I'm not playing anymore. I can't run into people, but I can weave in and out and pretend I'm still jamming :winkwink:

Welcome to the new ladies. You'll like this group.

So excited for the recent BFPs and Terri, who I'm certain is soon to follow.

I don't have very high hopes for this cycle, as DH and I only managed to BD once. I am fairly certain it was right on O day, so we're not totally out. I'm just thankful that AF should be on her way out by Christmas Eve. We're hosting my family that evening, my parents, 3 sisters and their families. I really don't want to go all hormone crazy. :wacko: Hoping my niece doesn't go into labor until after the holiday, or we'll be missing a bunch of family.


----------



## terripeachy

Grateful-I love the outfit that your boy is wearing in your profile picture. What a stud. hee hee.

Lanfear-You're not out just yet! In fact, I hope AF doesn't arrive on Christmas Eve and you get to enjoy it and be hopeful and then find out you're having a baby right after the holiday! When is your niece due? I hope she can wait as well.


----------



## Grateful365

Terri - Thank you, a family friend knitted it for him before he was born. I used to think the sweater was so big..."He'll never fit into THAT!!!" LOL What day are you going to test Terri???

Lanfear - Your definitely not out! We only BD'd once on O day when I got my first and long awaited BFP cycle......so there is some added hope for you! Oh, and I am in Michigan too :flower: :thumbup:

I've got my hopes a little high this cycle with it being Christmas. I'm sure we all feel that way?? BD'ing isn't going as well as planned....last BD was two days ago. Eh! :coffee:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Sorry I've been MIA. I have been lurking though. 

I have had a terrible migraine :( Since I can't take my usual codeine/aspirin mix of medication, I have just stayed in bed most of the time and had a cold wash cloth on my face :( I went to the pharmacist who told me even Tylenol is not recommended for first trimester, so I didn't want to take any risks. Let me tell you, a migraine with no medication is SHIT.

Apart from that, I have been feeling okay. No nausea, only a few crampy ligament pains. As this is my second one, it seems after I eat anything substantial, my stomach decides to bloat up to make me look about 4 months pregnant :-/ it's not very good at keeping secrets. I have mainly hidden away from the world after lunch and dinner so no one notices. My sense of smell is changing. My boobs are getting bigger, much to the amusement of my husband. They are still VERY sore to touch.. 

Only a week until we head back Down Undah for Christmas. I've barely done any Christmas shopping, only for my daughter and nothing huge, just a bunch of bits and pieces. I am looking forward to going back home but mainly so we can get an appointment with the doctor and start the process :)

This isn't very fair! 

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedGirl.gif


https://oi60.tinypic.com/mjam51.jpg


And then:

Take Your Pick (the two Chinese gender charts disagree)
Boy or Girl Using the traditional Chinese gender chart method, which takes the lunar conception date (9/25/2014) and your lunar age (39 years), your baby will most likely be a Girl. However, using the same Chinese lunar numbers, the alternate Chinese gender chart predicts a Boy. Maybe flip a coin to decide which chart you like?

:wacko:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

So excited for you, Terri :dance: got my fingers and toes crossed! PUPO!!!! 

Welcome to the new ladies!

I am off to lunch but I will be back to check up on everyone else's updates :)


----------



## Doxie

Omg, day 6 of positive OPKs. We were so tired, no bd last night. We got it in this am though. That damn stick needs to go negative.....ever hear anyone else say that????

Talked to drs office yesterday. He's stumped. He wants me in on Monday for progesterone test "just to be safe". Wtf does that mean??? Bleh.

Waiting for my cc to cycle so I can finish my Christmas shopping!!! We got the family all done this past weekend. Once stop at the grocery store gift card kiosk and 4x the fuel points! Boo yah!


----------



## Lanfear333

Grateful-where in MI? I'm near Lansing.

Caribbean, the only time I've had a migraine is when I was preggers with my first and couldn't take anything either. Sympathy, girl, so much.


----------



## Grateful365

Lanfear333 said:


> Grateful-where in MI? I'm near Lansing.
> 
> Caribbean, the only time I've had a migraine is when I was preggers with my first and couldn't take anything either. Sympathy, girl, so much.

Flint area - not too far!


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi everyone, and welcome to the newbies!

I've been lurking and trying to keep up with everyone, so excited about the BFP and good luck Terri!!! (I still don't know what PUPO means....:blush:)

Carribbean - so sorry about your migraine, I'm also blessed with them, so I totally know how you feel. I think a lot of doctors disagree with what medication is ok in the 1st trimester, but I've never heard that Tylenol was not ok - in fact, here in the States it's the one drug considered completely safe in all three trimesters. I've had killer migraines with this pregnancy especially, and i was surprised that my OB actually approved me using Excederin, which is a lifesaver for me! I think a lot of what the docs base their decisions on is, do the benefits outweigh the risks? In the case of a migraine, I guess my doc considers the stress of the prolonged pain and that stress also translates to the baby. In any case when she ok-ed Excederin at my last visit, I almost cried and hugged her! I don't respond to Tylenol in the least, my body thinks its candy. After 32 weeks though, she said I had to stop taking it, so not sure what I'll do at that point....

Doxie - I have heard of some long ovulation, but I can't remember, are you on any medication of ov? From what I know, your body could have been gearing up to ov, and then the egg was not released for whatever reason, and so your body then tries again. I once had a positive opk for 4 1/2 days. so not sure if that helps you. 

AFM, I'm been laying low, trying to catch up on everything that I'm so behind on, and get a handle on holiday gift shopping. Between work and my DS, I haven't had a chance to get to any stores, so I'm trying to get the majority of my shopping done online. To be honest, I'll be glad when this month is over. Normally I'm not this much of a buzz-kill during the holidays, but this year there is just too much to do, too little energy and time, and frankly, all i want to do is sleep! This weekend we are going to put up a mini tree, my DS is far too curious to be allowed near a normal sized one, so we're going to buy a small table-top one (but at least it will still give me that smell that I love). This way he can't reach it, and can still enjoy the lights and pretty ornaments.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lanfear333 said:


> Caribbean, the only time I've had a migraine is when I was preggers with my first and couldn't take anything either. Sympathy, girl, so much.

I do get migraines a lot... but I only developed them in my late 20's so I didn't have to contend with them during my first pregnancy. I was hoping I'd be one of the lucky ones that found her migraines disappeared during pregnancy, but seeing as I've had one very bad headache and a (going on) 3 day migraine / headache in the first 10 days, I am going to take that as a big fat no. 




KBrain3377 said:


> Carribbean - so sorry about your migraine, I'm also blessed with them, so I totally know how you feel. I think a lot of doctors disagree with what medication is ok in the 1st trimester, but I've never heard that Tylenol was not ok - in fact, here in the States it's the one drug considered completely safe in all three trimesters. I've had killer migraines with this pregnancy especially, and i was surprised that my OB actually approved me using Excederin, which is a lifesaver for me! I think a lot of what the docs base their decisions on is, do the benefits outweigh the risks? In the case of a migraine, I guess my doc considers the stress of the prolonged pain and that stress also translates to the baby. In any case when she ok-ed Excederin at my last visit, I almost cried and hugged her! I don't respond to Tylenol in the least, my body thinks its candy. After 32 weeks though, she said I had to stop taking it, so not sure what I'll do at that point....

I asked the pharmacist about 'acetaminophen' and she said there is a risk with every medication you take.. she made me feel like I'd be gambling my baby's life away so I left with nothing but throbbing temples. I read a bunch of articles online which range from 'safe' to 'this hasn't been well studied in pregnant women" and that it can cause liver damage to the baby. Acetaminophen, ibuprofen, and paracetamol are all like candy to me, so I guess I also decided it wasn't worth taking it if it was a risk and it would also most likely do absolutely nothing to take any pain away. :shrug: That's why I have codeine/aspirin. Not anymore! :nope:


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! I went and saw my fertility specialist this morning. He says my FSH is 6.3. My E2 is 49. But, of course, my ovarian reserve is low (AMH - .3). I seem to be ovulating regularly, though. So, the doctor thinks my chances of getting pregnant within 3 months with letrozole are 50/50. I have to lose 20 pounds before I can start, but I've lost 5 pounds this week on Atkins. So, I'm hopeful to be able to start the letrozole by February if I don't get pregnant on my own by then. 

On that note, I am keeping my fingers crossed that I see that first raised temp tomorrow. Today is my second day of a peak reading on my fertility monitor, and I had +OPKs on Tuesday night and Wednesday morning. I was a little worried that I wasn't going to O this month because my cycle ran so long. The peak reading and +OPKs have me encouraged, though. I had some well timed BD (if I O today). So, fingers crossed that I O today, get that BFP this month and avoid the necessity of fertility drugs altogether!


----------



## Doxie

This is my second cycle where I took clomiphene on cd4 through cd8. Last month all was normal though regarding cycle length and ovulation. I got zits though while taking the clomiphene. This time, the zits started this week, two weeks after the clomiphene. 

I did have some mondo pains this weekend so I figured I was ovulating. Guess I was wrong! I feel like my egg is on a rollar coaster that gets to the peak but keeps falling back rather than goes over!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi everyone and hi to all the new folks 

I have been lurking but not posting and there is sooo much to catch up on.

Terri - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. I'm thinking about you.

Vonn - forgive me if this is not you but I briefly read the post and I don't have the patience to scroll through and find it. I just wanted to say I'm really sorry you're having such a bad time. It's such a shame when friends are so self absorbed that they don't stand by you in the bad times. You really learn who your good friends are when you have bad times. I hope things get better for you. I'm thinking about you too.

Bbliss - I hope everything works out with dd. I was too good and sometimes I wish I had rebelled a bit. I hope she comes round and ditches loser bf.

Jessiecat - congratulations. I'm very excited for you 

Doxie - I hope the positive opk issue gets sorted. I remember reading a post where someone was querying four days of positive opks and someone joked maybe she had released too eggs. The lady updated the post to say she was expecting twins. Maybe for you it will be triplets lol.

Caribbean - sorry to hear about headaches. It sucks to not be able to take medication. 

I'm sure I've forgotten so many people but I'm on my phone.

Afm - I've been moping around feeling sorry for myself (but that's how I heal so it's not bad ).
I'm still waiting to miscarry. I hope it doesn't take long. I've been saying goodbye to my little one in my head and I feel ready to let go. (Sorry if I'm too depressing but I mean it in a positive way).

It's my birthday tomorrow. I haven't organised anythung but I have organised a special birthday cake. I'm going to have afternoon tea by myself and gobble as much of it up as possible lol. It's white chocolate mud cake.


----------



## Lanfear333

Glad to see you Spud, and hear you are healing in your own way. Your cake sounds fabulous. Have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## KBrain3377

Spud - I don't think I've said this before so I will now - I'm so sorry for what you're going thru and my heart truly aches for you. You seem like a remarkably strong woman, so I know you will come out of this ok and go on to have your happy, healthy baby, but in the here and now I know that it can't be easy. Take all the time you need to grieve, be sad, cry or do whatever makes you feel better or gives you closure. Hugs to you!


----------



## Lanfear333

Grateful365 said:


> Flint area - not too far!

It's always nice to find people that are close!


----------



## Spudtastic

KBrain3377 said:


> Spud - I don't think I've said this before so I will now - I'm so sorry for what you're going thru and my heart truly aches for you. You seem like a remarkably strong woman, so I know you will come out of this ok and go on to have your happy, healthy baby, but in the here and now I know that it can't be easy. Take all the time you need to grieve, be sad, cry or do whatever makes you feel better or gives you closure. Hugs to you!


Thank you. Your thoughts and words mean a lot to me:hugs:


----------



## Doxie

Spud, if I had something in my mouth I surely would have choked after reading your post!!! Thanks for the laff :hugs::laugh2:


----------



## Doxie

I think we still have to spell out PUPO
Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Doxie...I forgot to tell Kbrain earlier.

Spud-Happy birthday!!!!!!! I bet you are going to eat the entire cake, and you deserve it! You take all the time you need and we'll be around when you come back.

I got a new book so I'm going to try to detach slowly from BNB and read. hee hee. I'm reading The Husband's Secret by Liane Moriarty. Apparently it's a best seller and all the rage in book clubs lately, so I've jumped on the bandwagon. I'm also done with school and I'll be graduating in January. I think I got an A and an A- this semester in my classes so I'm having another good day today. :happydance:


----------



## Spudtastic

Ha ha ha Doxie I thought you might like that one


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks Terri  what is the book about? Is it another 50 shades he he. Not that I ever read 50 shades (but maybe I should. May help with the baby making).
And I'm going to give the cake a good try tomorrow. Dh asked me what I wanted for dinner and I said I'll be full from cake.


----------



## Spudtastic

My plan - lose a stone
I'm usually on the edge of the top end of bmi and this pregnancy has pushed me over. So I'm going to try to be more within the bmi range not just in.

Then I'm going to do some exercise three times a week, keep taking my prenatals and drink filtered water only. My midwife has a theory about all the miscarriages here in wanaka. We get our water from the lake and apparently they spray around it and these sprays get in the water. Anyway I'll try anything. I can see myself getting pregnant by easter and having a summer baby


----------



## Spudtastic

Lots of posts from me in a row. I've got this feeling it's all going to kick off tonight/ tomorrow. I don't have any spotting (which came three days before my last miscarriage) but I feel like I'm in very very early labour. Oh I hope its not like a labour. If I hadn't been in labour before I wouldn't suspect anything was amiss. Oh I hope I still get to eat cake.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

LOL Spud I doubt 50 shades would help anyone get pregnant, more like get rope burn. Not my kind of book!

I do a bunch of posts in a row because it's easier on my phone :D 

That's an awful thought, that the lake water is the key to the miscarriages in the area? Shocking :( Imagine what else it's doing to everyone's health if it has the ability to do that.


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy - GGT is glucose tolerance test


----------



## Vonn

Hi everyone!

Spud--I hope you have a peaceful, cake-filled birthday. Celebrate your positive attitude! A summer baby sounds wonderful. Good to hear from you.

Terri--Congrats on finishing school! What kind of degree did you add to your collection?

Doxie--I hope you ov already! Our bodies can be so strange. Esp when we start paying close attention to them.

Caribbean--I was wondering what happened to you. So sorry you are having such a terrible migraine. I hope it goes away soon.

AFM--Just getting in to week two of the TWW. Time to start over-analyzing everything. AHHH!!! Will HSG + ovidrel trigger + well-timed BD = BFP?


----------



## jessiecat

Spud: something similar was going on in one area in Washington state (pacific northwest in the U.S)- women were having miscarriages at an alarming rate- it was definitely water related. Have you thought about getting a water filter or Brita pitcher? HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! May this year be full of blessings- good health and much happiness. 

Vonn: I so hope the HSG helped you this month!!!

Dox: Rootin' for your egg to get the heck down that tube. 

Terri: Sorry! Famvir. 1500 mg taken immediately when tingling is felt. I switched over to it (just for myself) because I felt like the valtrex didn't help me. I always give my patients the option of valtrex or famvir as the famvir isn't always covered by insurance. I'm a dentist but I feel like an oral surgeon some days- i pulled 1500 teeth in the last 2 years. I'm gonna check out that book! Congrats on finishing school!!!

Beekay: I had something similar happen last month (couldn't tell if i ovulated or not) but I'm pregnant so I obviously did. just keep BD'ing!!

Caribbean and Fezzle: I've been having some nausea (but it's only at night after work!) and I've woken up the last few nights to pee. Boobs are huge and sore and belly is bloated. Never been happier to feel like such crap. :happydance: When are you both scheduled for a scan? Mine is Jan 16. I'll be about 9-10 weeks.

Hello to the newbies and those I missed on my shoutouts

I'll be traveling this weekend so won't get to logon...Happy Weekend, my favorite B&B ladies! <3


----------



## Spudtastic

Caribbean - it's not my kind of book either  

Jessiecat - yep I went out and bought a water filter straight away. I guess I was a bit naive as wanaka has some of the cleanest water in new Zealand and nz likes to portray this clean green image
How can they be clean and greem when they spray so so liberally. 
Also I can't believe the number of teeth you have pulled in two years. I worry so much about my nearly two year olds teeth as it's a struggle to get them brushed properly. But she doesn't eat sugar so her teeth are in perfect condition. There was a documentary about sugar consumption here in nz and one dentist said he pulls teeth out from two year olds mouths (sorry grammar) every day. I was so shocked.


----------



## Fezzle

Spud- that is scary about the water! I use a filter at work, but at home mostly just drink the tap water. I'm glad you're still around. It sounds like you're making some really positive changes and dealing with things amazingly well. 

Jessiecat- sounds like things are right on track with you for symptoms!

I've been having some light spotting since yesterday- it's just when I wipe and more of a brown or rust tinge than spotting, but it's enough to make me nervous. On Wed night after I got back from London and through yesterday I've felt more pressure and stretching that usual- it doesn't feel like AF cramps- so I'm hoping things are just stretching out down there and it knocked a bit of old blood loose. I'm still having sore boobs and the food cravings/aversions. I've also been really thirsty and I think all the water and resting has helped the spotting slow down now. My scan is on Wednesday- I wish it was sooner, but the later I wait, the better the chance to see a heartbeat!


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-I thought it might be glucose, but I wasn't sure. 

Vonn-I got my Masters in Business this time around. My bachelor's degree is in engineering so two completely different fields. I'm going to sign up for LinkedIN today to see if I can find some jobs. I told my sister that I'm nervous to put a picture up with my bald head because you know people will judge me and think I'm dying so they won't want to hire me. I don't know if I have an appropriate picture with hair for LinkedIN. I guess I'll have to look around my files. If I do go on a job interview, I'm totally wearing a wig. hee hee. Sucks that I can't be honest, but a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do. Oh, and please symptom spot. I like reading about others' symptoms. 

Spud-that is scary about the water. I'm a tap water girl too. It's just more convenient and WAY cheaper. My hubs thinks he is doing something by drinking bottled water. As far as I'm concerned he's just wasting money. I have to pick my battles.

Fezzle-Your scan is right around the corner. At first it seemed like a ways away, but now it's almost here. Yeah!

Caribbean/Spud-No 50 shades type books for me either. If I want to read smut, I can pick up a harlequin romance or something. There are SO many other books out there that are better/more risque than 50 shades, that it's probably not even worth it to read that trash. hee hee. So..I don't know a lot about my book (I only got through 5 pages before I fell asleep), but the premise is that the husband wrote a letter to his wife that she was only supposed to read upon his death. I guess she found it and read it, and now has to deal with the consequences. Not sure if the husband is even sick. He hasn't appeared in the book yet.

Jessie-Have a great weekend!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Jessie - hahah I think the same thing about being grateful to feel like crap lol.. I don't get a scan or even a dr appointment for at least 2 - 3 weeks, depending on when I can see a doctor when I get home. I need to find a female doctor, as the only doctor I have seen lately is a 60 yr old man who will NOT be looking up my whoopsie. I have moved since I last had any business going on down thurr, and I didn't really like my old female doctor anyway, just hadn't gotten around to getting a new one. 

We have brita water filter here on the island, but it's all rain water anyway, so I am pretty safe. I will have to get a water filter when I get home to Straya, who knows what they put in that water... tastes like chlorine half the time. :sick:

Terri - I hope you're keeping your legs crossed and your bits sticky! :haha: 
That book you're reading sounds like all kinds of trouble! I think 50 Shades is terrible as young girls were obsessed with reading it and it's about being sexually abusive to women and them 'liking it' :( just awful. They will grow up thinking that's normal! I used to be much more open minded until I had my own daughter and realised just how vile the world truly is. She asked me at 4 years old why the girls on TV were always nudey... Well... out of the mouths of babes huh. My opinion on society has changed so incredibly much over the last decade. 

Fezzle - I hope your spotting stops! I haven't had any spotting, but I am paranoid enough to always check!

I am SO bloated, I could rest my phone on my belly yesterday after dinner! What! I mean, I am chunky anyway, but absolutely not THAT chunky! I can tell I am bloated because when I go to kiss my husband, now my stomach hits him before my boobs do :haha: That's how I can tell. 
We are going to a lawyery seminar thing today. My husband invited me because some of the topics sound very fascinating, and it will be nice to spend some time with him, since he's been working so much this visit :( The courts like to wrap everything up before the holidays, so he's been working 12 hour days (and sometimes not telling me he is working late until 5pm! :growlmad: which he got in trouble for) and he's also going away for 3 weeks so he needs to get everything done before we leave next Wednesday. My problem is, his associate from the office will also be there today, and of course, she doesn't know I am pregnant! I can't hide my bloating at the moment, so I am thinking she will have to be let in on the secret, because there is no way I can last a whole day without relaxing my gut out to its current full potential of hugeness :rofl:


----------



## Grateful365

Morning ladies! 

This thread moves quick and lots of exiting things happening! 

I'm gonna just keep reading until I catch on to what is going on with everyone. 

FX'd for you all! :flower:


----------



## Doxie

Day 7. This is what I am dealing with every morning. it was way stronger over the weekend. Temps are still rock bottom. And we're still BDing!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## terripeachy

Your cycle is only 28 days Doxie. I can't understand what's happening, but maybe it'll turn out to be a great thing. Your husband wins the BD award, that's for sure. :rofl:


----------



## beekay

Good Morning Everyone :D

Doxie - I can't believe that you're still getting such positive OPKs! You & your DH are troopers! :haha:

Terri - I've read The Husband's Secret.....it was a nice light read, quite funny and kept me on the edge of my seat right to the end! Good luck with the job hunt. I also have my MBA (but my undergrad was also in business) :) I don't think I would presume that you were sick just because of a bald head. I think it looks great on you - really striking! :flower:

Caribbean - Hope you enjoy the seminar today and the time with DH. I'm sure his associate won't notice (or certainly wouldn't comment even if she vaguely suspected!!) :thumbup:

Fezzle - Sure sounds like all your symptoms are still in full swing, try to not worry about a little spotting - scan is sooooo soon! I'm sure it must be hard be in the waiting game. It seems we do a LOT of hurry-up-and-wait around here! :haha:

Jessie - Good to know that it's not always so cut and clear about OPK results.....and there's still hope! We'll be BD'ing again tonight (and hopefully one more night after that!).

Feeling bloated and crampy today.....some minor left-side pain....I think chances are good that I'm ovulating now - so I think we may have timed it okay after all! So busy at work right now that it's been hard to fit in the BD-time....once year-end is complete I think it will get easier for us to coordinate. These are the worst couple of months of the year for us accounting types! Ugh! :p

Happy Friday to everyone else :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy birthday, Spud!! I hope you're enjoying a fist full of cake at this very moment!!

congrats on graduating, terri! I'm sorry that you feel that you need to wear a wig to an interview or find a picture of yourself with hair for your LinkedIn profile pic - I think you're gorgeous and feel like your baldiness comes across as strong! You don't 'look' sick to me or like you're going through chemo or anything, I'd hope people could tell the difference. But then again, I tend to give humans too much credit sometimes.

the convo about the water is interesting and sad if that is the cause of the miscarriages. Makes me glad my DH pushed for a fridge with a water filter! We have a well at our house but who knows what is in the ground after getting lawn treatment or whatnot.

Doxie - my bits hurt for you! We're about to start our BD'ing marathon but I'm suspecting I'll have to bribe DH in some way around the 4th night b/c we'll be so sick of it. Good job to both of you!

Fez - I hope your spotting is just that, which sounds completely plausible and I'd think expected. FX'ed everything is ok and I can't wait to hear about your scan next week!!

Hello and Happy Friday to everyone else!


----------



## TTC74

Well, my temp is up a little today. So, fx for 2 more high temps and then a Christmas BFP.


----------



## Doxie

Today's OPK seems to be more close to the negative range. At least that is what I am telling myself. My cycles have been either 28 days or shorter. Watch this be a marathon cycle.

Last night DH thought he was going to get to be "lazy" until I said, change positions. He was like, we have to baby dance??? I said, yep!


----------



## Lanfear333

I am having a hard time keeping up with everyone this morning! So much going on with you all! I read your posts way more often than I post. I guess you could call me a stalker :shy:

I don't usually get on here over the weekend, so I hope it's fabulous for you all.

The hubs and I have his work Christmas Party tonight and get to stay in a fancy hotel. Too bad I'm in the tww and not ovulating! Oh well, I'm sure there will be plenty of :sex: anyway.


----------



## Lanfear333

Oh Doxie, I really hope they go negative soon so you can get a break!


----------



## GalvanBaby

YOu earn the BDing award, Doxie! We BDed everyday from CD9-CD14 this time, and I thought I was dying! LOL Even OH was complaining, and he never complains! 

Speaking of, I am 10dpo. I POAS this morning, btu didn't expect anything. There is a faint line, but it is more gray than colored, so I am sure it is an exap. I checked it at 5 min like the test said, but it was wet and dark here, so I checked it again 5 minutes later and saw the line. I am sure it is an evap, but I will confirm it over the next few days.


----------



## Doxie

Terri, warm thoughts to you and Embies
Spud, happy birthday!!!
Beekay, I just hope I don't get a yeast infection!!!
Fez, Jess, Carribean, Book, Taurus..hope you are all doing well cooking the minis
TTC, good luck!
Wish, I'm sending you some of my magical va-jay jay powers to marathon it!
Lanny, I feel like a broodmare
Vonn, get your pee sticks ready!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Broodmare :haha:

FX for you Galvan!!!!

Happy Birthday, Spud!

Congrats on the grades, Terri! You should totally just rock that bald head of yours. Someone will hire you for the awesome you are.


----------



## Spudtastic

Galvan - I hope it's not an evap. Fingers crossed. Photo please?

Fezzle - spotting can be normal. I'm glad you're taking it easy and resting as that really helps.


----------



## moni77

Wow - this thread moves so fast it is hard to catch up!!

Welcome (back) Grateful!! Hope things are quicker for you this time!

Spud- I hope things go smoothly with you and you can move forward soon. Hugs again! Happy Birthday and enjoy that cake!

Carribean - I also get migranes and have taken Tylenol - although not Excedrin it helped enough to help me sleep off the migrane. Hope you don't get too many more!

Terri - the book sounds interesting. My smut of choice is vampire romance novels...not sure why but they are quite entertaining. :blush:

FXed to all in the 2ww - ready for some Christmas Miracles!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Spud- Happy belated birthday! Hope you were spoiled rotten! That is super scary about your water. I'm glad you got a filter. Sounds like you have a great plan for getting yourself ready for a summer baby

Terri- congrats on graduating! What a pity that you would have to wear a wig for interviews. I think your bald head suits your face and you rock it. My head is super lumpy and would look horrible bald lol. I read that book and it was a nice light fun read. If you haven't read JoJo Moyes then you might like her too. She's on the same vein. 

Rain- hubs said you donated to our fundraiser and I was so moved I cried. Thank you! If anyone else did to, thank you! I try and stay off of the page so I don't see who the donors are or I would be obsessed!

Dox- it's like you and DH are training for a marathon! Holy cow! Mad props to you both for dedication

Fez- I had spotting all throughout the first tri. It is so nerve wracking but apparently super normal.

Lan- enjoy the super swanky hotel! 

My ex-husband and his wife were on GMA being interviewed 3 years ago because she was so turned on by 50 shades that she got pregnant. I was in the hospital at the time and was flipping out when I saw it. It was mortifying to know people might associate me with that terrible book through him. Not because I cared about the topic so much as it is a horribly written book :dohh: I'm a librarian- I have book opinions that are very definite lol. I have to do reader advisory as my job so if anyone needs book suggestions, feel free to shout! I love it.

AFM- going to decorate the tree tonight and start on the bacon jam for Christmas gifts. Plus grocery shopping. My energy level is in the toilet so that will probably wipe me out. tomorrow I have to work, and then heading to see my family. First time I've seen my niece since my wedding in January so I'm excited to see her and give her the Elsa doll I got her for Christmas :)


----------



## Grateful365

Galvan - I agree...photo please!!! 

Terri - I agree completely with the other ladies - you look fantastic with a bald head. Very sheik & modern. I'm sure you will wow them either way! :thumbup:

Doxie - I cannot believe all those +OPKs! Will be interesting to see what happens!!!!! FX'd!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Here is a pic. I can't see anything on the picture. I can only see the line when I am actually looking for it. It looks like an evap to me. It is a very, very light gray color.
 



Attached Files:







CAM00194.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 28


----------



## terripeachy

galvan-I'm not sure...your temps are looking really good.

Thanks girls for all the kudos. Unfortunately you can't tell someone's personality or health from looking at a picture and reading their resume. But..I'm not THAT worried about it. People put old pictures up all the time. That's why we love the interwebz! hee hee.

Lanfear-Have a great weekend. To everyone else, I'll be checking in periodically...well and :ninja: Galvan and her sticks. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Grrrr I wrote a long message using my phone and it disappeared.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Galvan and Lan your temps are both looking great! 

Terri - I used to have a couple of *tiny* facial piercings and I was a payroll officer for many years, with a lot of experience under my belt. I took on contract roles, and one time a new agency I signed up with asked me to take my piercings out for an interview. I refused and stated "They don't pierce my brain." I never went to any of their interviews, and other than that, I never had a problem at any of the companies I worked with. They could see past the aesthetics to my capabilities! 


I made it through the seminar day, with another tomorrow. I was SO tired when we got home I fell asleep and slept from 6pm to 9:30pm, waking up ravenous! I made my husband take me to the store to get some chicken wings, which I am cooking now at 10pm :D 

I did end up telling the associate I was pregnant, because after lunch there was NO denying I was bloated! I wore a loose top and I am sure I could have gotten away with people just thinking I am fatter than normal, but my pride wouldn't let me! :nope:


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all, just stopping in to say it's not good news for me. I started bleeding red blood last night like a period, and this morning a scan showed no sac. I've been referred to the early pregnancy unit at the hospital for Monday to check the progress. My Dr didn't seem to think I needed to worry much about it being ectopic. I'm not in a lot of pain- it just feels like a regular period so far. My symptoms went away too- no more sore boobs, so we were pretty sure it was over last night. The scan has given us a bit of closure now though, and although we have some sad moments of thinking about what might have been, we're looking ahead at our future and encouraged by how well the Clomid worked.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh no Fezzle! I am so sorry this happened. Did they say why this happens? Is it just bad luck?

I can't believe how positive you sound about it all. I'll be keeping you and your DH in my prayers that maybe there are more answers. :hugs: :cry:


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks, terri.

So far, it just seems like a chance thing- like a chromosomal issue that's just bad luck. Nothing's been identified as a reason it will happen again so far. PCOS raises the chance of miscarriage, though I was hoping continuing the Metformin would help with that. Of course being older, I worry about my egg quality, but hopefully it's just one of those things that happens sometimes. I'll ask about possible issues with progesterone though too.


----------



## Nikki1979

Fezzle - I am so sorry :hugs: I am devastated for you. I hope you get your rainbow baby soon with the help of clomid.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I am so sorry Fezzle :(


----------



## Rainshiny

Oh Fezzle, I'm so sorry to hear that. You are right to be optimistic because if clomid worked once, it can work again!!
Big hugs


----------



## Vonn

Oh, Fezzle, I am soooo sorry to hear this news. My thoughts are with you and your DH. It is so encouraging to know that clomid worked so well for you the first time. I hope the next month you try, you catch the healthiest egg in there!!:flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## BBbliss

Fezzle, :hugs: so so sorry... Today has got to be such a sad day for you, but like you said, the clomid did work! And that's huge, I try to always see any sign any progress as a step forward, keep on going and you'll get there soon enough


----------



## TTC74

I'm so sorry fezzle.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fezzle, I am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

I am so sorry fezzle. Big higs for you and dh :hugs: 
I am thinking about you both and am feeling for you. 
I worry about my egg quality too but I'm sure there's some good ones in there for us all. 

More hugs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Fez - I'm so sorry for you and DH :hugs:
I don't know much more to say than that but I agree with the ladies - clomid worked once, it can work again with an even better quality egg!
I hope you're doing ok.


----------



## Grateful365

Fezzle- so very sorry to hear this news. You have a great outlook. Stay positive and know there are good things ahead. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## somedayisnow

Fezzle, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jessiecat

Oh no Fezzle!!!! the good thing is that you were able to get pregnant and hopefully it will happen again quickly since the uterus is "primed"
I had some pink tinge in my CM the day my period was due and it freaked me out. I won't feel completely at ease until my scan next month. This early part of pregnancy is so hard since there is nothing any of us can do to prevent a loss. I look forward to celebrating your next BFP <3 Big hug. <3


----------



## GalvanBaby

BFN this morning. GRRR!!

Terri, I love your temp jump this morning!! Fx it is a good sign!!! Praying like crazy for you!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi galvan - sorry about the bfn. Fingers crossed for a new baby in the new year.

Jessiecat - I know what you mean about freaking out at the pink tinge. It's so hard not to but he best thing is to just relax (ha ha ha easier said than done) and your scan is not too far away.

Afm - I'm still waiting :-( 
then after it's done I'm going to see my doctor and pick her brains about simple things I could do and perhaps some simple tests. Because honestly I think if I have one more miscarriage I'm done. But I felt like that last week and here I am wanting to get back to ewcm and:sex::sex:


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-your temps still look great so don't give up yet. :hugs: I got really lightheaded and hot last night so I'm not surprised I had a temp jump. We'll see what happens in the morning before I get excited. Of course, it's only been four days since transfer so I'm really not thinking that jump is worth much. Hee hee. :shrug:


----------



## GalvanBaby

5Day transfer right?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Spud, how many MCs does this make? They are supposed to.do testing after 3.


----------



## moni77

Sorry fezzle.

Galvan - sorry but you are still early.

Hi to all!


----------



## Taurus8484

Fezzle - Im so sorry :hugs:.........I know exactly what your going through. I love your attitude. Sometimes out of the bad you have to try and find the positives. Thats what I did too. Helped me cope and got me back on the horse again so to speak.

Galvan - temps still look great though xx

Peachy - oooohhhh hot flash and light headed...................12 days until beta.......thats too long!!!

Hi everyone else..........


----------



## Spudtastic

Galvan - ive had three miscarriages and possibly a fourth back when I was about 20/21. But I haven't had three miscarriages in a row which is when they send you for testing here. I'm hoping my doctor will be sympathetic though.


----------



## terripeachy

Good morning Taurus! What's on tap today?

I've been such a lazy bum all day. I'm almost done reading my book, and I thought for sure that I wouldn't finish it before the book club meeting on Jan. 17 (notice I write out the month and date now Taurus. hee hee). Now I just hope I can remember what it was about when we do meet up. hee hee. I have a few notes in my phone so that will have to do. I was supposed to meet up with a friend from Florida for lunch since she was in town, but her father-in-law was sick, so they went to see him since he is not far from where they were staying. I don't blame them. Plus...it is cold outside. hee hee. So I just read and watched football while hubs went out golfing. A quiet day for me. And..I made chicken salad. No fuss, no muss.

Galvan-Yup..5 day transfer, although I think they really wait until Day 6 to freeze it. :winkwink: Wouldn't it be fun if we were bump buddies?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Oh yes it would be, Terri! Though, I highly doubt I will be getting any surprise BFPs over the next couple of days. No symptoms of being pregnant here, my BBs were hurting, but they stopped yesterday. They usually stop when AF is coming. I am very sensitive the HCG hormone, so I get sick almost immediately. No nausea worth mentioning except when I drink too much coffee, but that is from a caffeine high. LOL

I thought I read somewhere that 5day blastocysts implant within a couple of days, so FX the lightheadedness was from the little embies getting all comfy for the 9 month haul!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Not much happening Peachy..............just at work thinking how far away next Wednesday is.............I NEED a holiday so bad........cant wait, then dont have to be back at work until 12th Jan..........

Its getting hot outside here..........definately shorts weather during day and night....

Sounds like your having a quiet day there....


----------



## Taurus8484

So if you had transferred with 5 day blasts..........what does that make you dpo??


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hey Taurus, Australia question. We were watching a soccer game that was Sydney, Australia. It was snowing there. Is it cold or hot? I thought it is summer there now. LOL


----------



## terripeachy

I can only dream of wearing shorts. :) When does your Christmas holiday start? I'm working a half day on the 23rd and Ill be off the rest of that week and then working Monday-New Years Eve and then off the rest of the week.

So today I would be like 9dpo or so. 4dp5dt. I put my crosshairs where it seems like they should be. Since I had to make them up, they could be wrong. hee hee. 

Galvan-I'll still be hopeful for you until that :witch: flies in.

:wave: to everyone else! It's almost shot time. eek! Luckily I only have one tonight.


----------



## KBrain3377

Spud - so sorry my dear, I hope you're doing ok. I know it's not much of a comfort, but if it was anything chromosomal, I'd think you'd rather it happen now instead of later on in the pregnancy. But either way it just sucks and there's no way around it. Hugs to you and kudos for your positive attitude. The fact the the Chlomid worked for you the first time is such a great sign!

Terri - FX for you, can't wait for your testing. 
Galvin - you're far from being out, don't give up just yet!

AFM, I came down with the stomach flu on Fri night, and then my DH got it later on that night - so now 48 hours later we're just coming out of it. Thank goodness for my parents who were able to come over and take care of my DS and cook us some chicken soup from scratch. Today my nanny was with my DS all day so that we could rest and get our strength back. Ugh, stomach flu is the worst!


----------



## Taurus8484

GalvanBaby said:


> Hey Taurus, Australia question. We were watching a soccer game that was Sydney, Australia. It was snowing there. Is it cold or hot? I thought it is summer there now. LOL

Snowing?!?!?!? It is Summer here now. I know that Sydney have just a had a major storm go through but thats more of a thunderstorm with wind and rain.

Doesnt snow there in winter either, not cold enough.


----------



## Taurus8484

terripeachy said:


> I can only dream of wearing shorts. :) When does your Christmas holiday start? I'm working a half day on the 23rd and Ill be off the rest of that week and then working Monday-New Years Eve and then off the rest of the week.
> 
> So today I would be like 9dpo or so. 4dp5dt. I put my crosshairs where it seems like they should be. Since I had to make them up, they could be wrong. hee hee.
> 
> Galvan-I'll still be hopeful for you until that :witch: flies in.
> 
> :wave: to everyone else! It's almost shot time. eek! Luckily I only have one tonight.

I work up until xmas eve and thats only for a half day and off............yippeeee

9dpo and light headed......thats a good sign........fingers crossed xx


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm probably not in the best mood to post here because I've come over all melancholy. I don't mean about my life because it's pretty good. I have a lovely family and earn money and can eat.
But I feel I just need to step away from everything right now. Actually I think it's a holiday I need. Or just some self fulfilling hobby time. 

Anyone want to take me to fiji?


----------



## Spudtastic

Mil vent please (will post happy stuff soon I promise)
So my mother in law comes to our house and peers in all the windows. Then she sees me and then knocks. She's around two or three times a day
also she's sooooo negative. I could probably try to help with that if I was a better daughter in law. Everything is bad. It's too hot too cold too tough. 
I asked her if she had a nice lunch with her friends yesterday. She snorted like a horse and rolled her eyes. 'Was it that bad' I asked. 'Well it's all the preparation and clearing up that has to be done' was her reply. They had a salad.

Anyway vent over. I'm sure I'll see her again later and will hear about what's ailing her this afternoon.

Seriously - where is that plane to fiji?


----------



## Taurus8484

Spud :hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

Sorry MIL is being a pain. When I read that she peers through the windows , it reminded me of Marie from "Everybody Loves Raymond" - not sure if you have seen that show. 

A trip to Fiji would be perfect.


----------



## Spudtastic

Nikki1979 said:


> Sorry MIL is being a pain. When I read that she peers through the windows , it reminded me of Marie from "Everybody Loves Raymond" - not sure if you have seen that show.
> 
> A trip to Fiji would be perfect.

OMG I can't stop laughing. Thank you  luckily she's not as bad as Marie. I think I would be in prison on some terrible charge if I was Debra and Marie was my mil. Ha ha ha still laughing.

Tauras - thanks for the hugs. Perhaps I could just come to your beach house.


----------



## Taurus8484

Spudtastic said:


> Nikki1979 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry MIL is being a pain. When I read that she peers through the windows , it reminded me of Marie from "Everybody Loves Raymond" - not sure if you have seen that show.
> 
> A trip to Fiji would be perfect.
> 
> OMG I can't stop laughing. Thank you  luckily she's not as bad as Marie. I think I would be in prison on some terrible charge if I was Debra and Marie was my mil. Ha ha ha still laughing.
> 
> Tauras - thanks for the hugs. Perhaps I could just come to your beach house.Click to expand...

Yes, the perfect getaway........must say I am very much looking forward to my 2 weeks there coming up soon...........


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh spud, I'm sorry you have that negativity around you so much! You almost have to laugh at people who are so negative and I'm sure she has just a fine life. Like you said, lovely family, a job and can eat. And she has friends that put up with her miserable bum! 
You should make a game out of it some day - take a sip of wine for every negative thing she says. :wine: :)

I'm down for a trip to Fiji whenever this plane is booked.


----------



## Grateful365

Ha! The MIL story made me giggle...... 

But I'm sorry you are forced to listen to the negativity. :hugs:

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Lanfear333

Fezzle, I'm so very sorry.

Spud, your MIL sounds like a trip. The thought of her peeking in the windows simultaneously makes me giggle and a bit creeped out.

Terri, I have all my fingers crossed for you.

I'm 9dpo at the moment. Had some fun over the weekend, so much that I couldn't temp Saturday because we didn't go to bed early enough. My temps jumped yesterday and stayed up today, which is making it look like my chart might be triphasic. I've not had that yet, but haven't been temping long. FX though, since I know it doesn't necessarily mean anything.


----------



## TTC74

I'm so frustrated. I had positive OPKs and a peak on my fertility monitor this month at the same time, but according to my temps, I either didn't O or I have low progesterone for some reason this month (which I know isn't good for conception).


----------



## Lanfear333

TTC, your chart does look a little flat. Maybe you'll get a random late ovulation, or just won't this month. That has to be very frustrating.


----------



## Grateful365

TTL74 - Errrrr-----the elusive O. I hope the temps rise still this month. I have many cycles that seem to be anovulatory too. Very frustrating. Hoping it will still happen for you this month.


----------



## Grateful365

Lanfear - Your charts looking awesome! It IS starting to look triphasic!:thumbup: I'm right behind you here at 4 dpo. I'm just excited I even had an O this month. What day will you be testing?


----------



## kfs1

Fezzle - Once again, huge hugs from over here. :hugs:

Spud - Man, your MIL sounds annoying - peeking in your window! You poor thing. Hope you're hanging in over there.

Lanfear - Your chart's looking fantastic if you ask me!

Galvan - Your temps are looking great, too!

Taurus - Ahhh. Your beach house sounds amazing.

Bookworm - Talk to me about this bacon jam...

Kbrain - Yikes - I'm sorry that you all had the stomach flu. That's seriously the worst. :(

Hi everyone else!


----------



## GalvanBaby

13dpo and BFN. I think the progesterone is keeping my temps up. I am going to stop the progesterone now, so AF should be here today or tomorrow. If no AF yet tomorrow, I will test again, but I doubt a second line will appear. I always get a second line by 11dpo.


----------



## Doxie

Fezzle, I am so sorry.

If you want to talk about a sucky chart and opks, I'm your woman. I just got tired of the opk and stopped with that last one that seemed negative. We didn't bd Friday or Saturday... Too damn tired. 

Had progesterone check today. Wednesday is dh's genetic testing results. Give me strength!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish2BMom said:


> oh spud, I'm sorry you have that negativity around you so much! You almost have to laugh at people who are so negative and I'm sure she has just a fine life. Like you said, lovely family, a job and can eat. And she has friends that put up with her miserable bum!
> You should make a game out of it some day - take a sip of wine for every negative thing she says. :wine: :)
> 
> I'm down for a trip to Fiji whenever this plane is booked.

Oh my I'd be permanently drunk


----------



## Wish4another1

:hi: ladies 
I know I don't post much but I do read everything!!

I just wanted to pop on say :hi: to Doxie - me and you are positive OPK marathon buddies this cycle... it was exhausting - but you are the queen with all the BD'ing - my hubby did 3 times in 6/7 days... that's excellent for us...
I had my Progesterone tested today too - I am interested to see if I even Ovulated!! my temps are crappy and I have no creamy CM like when I usually am on clomid... :shrug: the only P symptom I have is the girls are sore... :shrug: 

Spud - :hugs: again... sorry you are going through all this... 

Fezzle - same to you :hugs:

Congrats to all the PG ladies and :dust: to those just like me - HOH for a baby of our own!!!
:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:


----------



## Spudtastic

Grateful Lan and kfs1 - yes it would br nice to have a day where she was more positive. 

Grateful and Lan - fingers crossed for Christmas bfps. And Terri too of course. 

Ttc74 - does your name mean you were born in 1974? Your ovulation sounds very frustrating. I hope you do ovulate and you catch it with lots of lovely bd-ing.


----------



## Spudtastic

Doxie and wishforanother1 - the talk of all this baby dancing is making me tired just thinking about it lol.

Doxie - I hope the genetic testing goes well.

My parents are coming to visit next month and I'm going to ask them to look after dd so we can go away for a night. No bd-ing just sleep lol and a hot tub.


----------



## TTC74

Spudtastic said:


> Ttc74 - does your name mean you were born in 1974? Your ovulation sounds very frustrating. I hope you do ovulate and you catch it with lots of lovely bd-ing.

Yes, it does. I'm turning 40 this week.


----------



## Lanfear333

Grateful365 said:


> Lanfear - Your charts looking awesome! It IS starting to look triphasic!:thumbup: I'm right behind you here at 4 dpo. I'm just excited I even had an O this month. What day will you be testing?

Previously I was trying to wait until AF was due, which would be Saturday or Sunday. I just got a bunch of cheapies so I'm thinking tomorrow morning if my temp remains over 98. I've had some cramping, a light headache, and the girls are just a bit tender.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ooops sorry ttc74. My brain isn't what it used to be. 

Lan - happy 40th birthday to you  40s are just an extension of the 30s


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hey hey hey!! I thought we were all going to the Caribbean, not Fiji! 

We will be in Vegas, and then Hawaii on Thursday. Does this help anyone? :D :haha: If it's any consolation, it's just for a few hours with airport layovers. 

I have been incredibly lazy the last two days. I didn't get out of bed until 4pm yesterday, and have been in bed most of today (it's 4pm again) woke up at about 12 and have been reading ever since. I am just so tired I can barely keep my eyes open. I am still getting a lot of round ligament pain, and my boobs just look ridiculous. I get so bloated after I eat, I swear I am 4 months along. I went through the bump gallery thread and it made me feel better seeing other women in their 2nd pregnancies 'showing' as much as I am this early on. It's not the baby, it's just bloat!

My husband has caught a cold and has a very sore throat and cough, and he's also hurt his back! I hope it gets better by Wednesday before we fly out, or that will suck. I also don't want to get sick so I've not kissed him for about 4 days. Poor guy!

I'm excited to see Lan and Galvan's temps staying nice and high. 

Galvan - I hope it's not just the progesterone. Fingers crossed. Also - yeah it really never snows in Sydney lol.. and especially not in December! I can't even think where in Australia it would snow (in winter) that has a cricket ground.

Edited to add - Happy birthday Lan!!

Did anyone see that terrorist hostage takeover at the chocolate cafe in Sydney? Ugh. And all people could do was hover like rubberneckers around the street.


----------



## Grateful365

Lanfear333 said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> Lanfear - Your charts looking awesome! It IS starting to look triphasic!:thumbup: I'm right behind you here at 4 dpo. I'm just excited I even had an O this month. What day will you be testing?
> 
> Previously I was trying to wait until AF was due, which would be Saturday or Sunday. I just got a bunch of cheapies so I'm thinking tomorrow morning if my temp remains over 98. I've had some cramping, a light headache, and the girls are just a bit tender.Click to expand...

Ooooo that sounds very hopeful Lanfear!:thumbup: I don't know how long I will last either. My official test date is Christmas Eve. I'm thinking I might test next Monday IF I am having any symptoms.....:haha:


----------



## Lanfear333

I'm going to correct, so I don't get happy birthdays that aren't due to me. It's TTC74's birthday! 

Mine is next month and I'll be 36. Thanks for the early wishes, though!!!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Grateful, I'm supposed to try to hold out until Sunday according to FF. It's not going to happen. Especially when I have, like, 30 early pregnancy strips just calling out for me to pee on them.


----------



## Taurus8484

Lanfear &#8211; your temps look great&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..will be stalking for POAS

TTC74 &#8211; Maybe go to Doctor and ask for a progesterone check to see if you ovulated. Maybe you did on CD18 and had a fallback rise also.

Kfs1 &#8211; wow, can&#8217;t believe you&#8217;re at nearly 8 weeks already&#8230;&#8230;..when is your next scan??

Galvan - :hugs:

Wish and Doxie &#8211; when do you get your results??

Caribbean &#8211; the siege ended with 3 dead, the gunman and 2 innocent people who&#8217;s only crime was getting a cup of coffee for the day. I don&#8217;t understand this ISIS group and why the find it necessary to hurt innocent people. Now there are 2 families who have lost their loved ones days out from Xmas&#8230;&#8230;..heartbreaking. The vision of the gun fight is pretty confronting.

Hi everyone else.................


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA spud - she's that bad, huh? Well, now I hope we're all (including yourself) just picturing Marie and giggling about her!

Caribbean - I did read about that today!! How horrible! I can't even imagine being in that situation.

Lan and Galvan - I cannot wait until tomorrow to see your temps!! Lan, your symptoms sound like Jessie's - some but nothing really out of the ordinary. FX'ed!!

Happy early bday, TTC74!


----------



## Doxie

I think my progesterone results should be in about Wednesday. I don't think I ovulated! I don't know what is happening. I've been having right side pains for several days.


----------



## Wish4another1

I have no idea when they will call me with my P results- somedays its the next day - sometimes I have to call them... 

Doxie - I am with you - I don't think I ovulated either!!! :growlmad:

Good luck tomorrow Lanfear and Glavan - here's hoping those temps stay up!! FXFX

that Australia thing is awful... ISIS is pure evil... and the sad thing is they are everywhere...


----------



## Taurus8484

Your temp seems to have jumped a bit this morning.........maybe you have ovulated??? 

Will be stalking to see what your results are.


----------



## Taurus8484

Wish - we must have crossed posted...........will be looking for updates for you too.


----------



## kfs1

Taurus - had a scan this morning and things looked great. And I graduated from my RE so I'll go back to my OB now. :)

The hostage situation was so awful. Those poor innocent people and their poor families. :(


----------



## Vonn

Hi, everyone! So many people to track, I can never remember where everyone is at.

Terri, Galvan, Lanfear--I'm so hoping you all will get BFPs soon! And I hope I'm with you.

Galvan--I take progesterone and never stop it early. My temp always just drops off and I get spotting/then AF. How did your dr tell you to take it?

Fezzle & Spud--Still thinking of you both. :hugs:

TTC74 & Doxie--Confusion about ovulation is so frustrating. I hope you both get obvious temp jumps so you can stop wondering.

AFM--My chart looks crappy, but I think that's in part because of the ovidrel. I believe I am 10 DPO today and I have no spotting. This is the longest I have gone in a cycle without starting to spot. It usually starts on 8 or 9 DPO. I hope it's because I'm pregnant!! But no symptoms yet (just typical sore bbs and breakout), so I am trying to not work myself up about it.


----------



## Spudtastic

Sorry ttc74 and Lan. It was me getting muddled. My brain isn't what it used to be.

Caribbean - I'll just make it a round trip.

Yes that hostage situation was horrendous. My heart goes out to the dead hostages and families. So sad. I also get upset at the backlash against an innocent muslim community when it is these fanatics and extremists who are the problem.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Whoops sorry TTC74 - Happy birthday! 

Lanfear - my birthday is next month too. I will be 38 though. What date is yours?


----------



## Taurus8484

kfs1 - thats wonderful news xx

Vonn - the fact you havent started spotting in encouraging....when you POASing????


----------



## jessiecat

HI LADIES!!!

Lan: You're only 35?! :winkwink: I think you're the baby in this thread! I'll be 38 in May. Oh, btw, according to my iphone locator my iphone is in someone's hands in the Detroit neighborhood of Inkster right now. I'm never seeing that thing again. Merry Christmas to someone in Inkster. :growlmad: 

Caribbean: I'm with ya. I'm so bloated I feel like i could float away. I've gained SEVEN pounds (about 3.2 kilos) since mid October. I've going to go to the gym and do the elliptical as much as I can since I can't run with my sore boobs. Yea, I saw the news about the chocolate cafe. Those poor people. :(

Wish: It took me almost 1.5 weeks to get my progesterone results. I was really annoyed. 

Spud: I gotta laugh at your MIL. I wonder if we will be as annoying to our daughters-in-law and not even realize it?!

Terri: You're a speed reader. I've been on the same darn book for 1.5 years. I'm obviously having the hardest time getting through it ( i seriously read 1 or 2 pages and then fall asleep) but i'm forcing myself since my sister says it's one of her favorites. 

We had a great trip to the east coast aside from my phone issue. Surprised hubby's grandma for her 85th and gave her a great-grandma birthday card since our baby will be her first great grandchild. She cried! I've told my immediate family and close girlfriends about the pregnancy since they're the ones I would go to for support if anything happened. Speaking of which, my midwife wants me to have a 6 week scan to make sure baby is in the uterus and not growing in my fallopian tube. I'm not having any 'ectopic-like' symptoms but she wants to be positive all is going well since I only have one working tube. 

I'm really excited to see who our next preggo is going to be. :happydance:


----------



## Nikki1979

KFS - Congrats on the great scan. 

TTC 74 - Happy Birthday. A BFP would be awesome as a birthday gift. 

I think Terri will give us some line porn next. 

I am supposed to be eating healthy but hubby is turning 36 in a few days so am using that excuse to eat chocolate cake. 

I am 35 and will be 36 in April next year.


----------



## Taurus8484

Nikki - do you have SA results yet??


----------



## Nikki1979

We will get the results at our next appointment on Jan 13th. 4 more weeks to go.


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all. Thanks for thinking of me and the hugs. I've been reading, but haven't been up to posting much. I'm glad we had a weekend to deal with the mc, because having OH with me all weekend, and yesterday when he had the day off, was such a help. The experience has definitely brought us closer together.

I went to the early pregnancy clinic yesterday morning for them to make sure there wasn't anything dangerous like an ectopic pregnancy or remaining material that wouldn't shift, but it looks like all is 'good'. At that point, that was the best we could hope for after all the bleeding I've had this weekend and complete absence of any symptoms now. So, we're relieved at least that my body has been taking care of things well, which also hopefully means we can try again soon.


----------



## beekay

Fezzle - I just caught up on the board this morning as I've been away. I was gutted when I read your post and I am so very sorry for your loss :hugs: I am glad to hear that your body seems to be taking care of itself and you're physically on the rebound. :thumbup:

Spud - I got such a chuckle out of your MIL story. :haha: I thank my lucky stars every day that I struck gold with my MIL - she's the bomb! Now I feel the need to let her know just how appreciative I am! LOL Also, I'm so glad you're starting to feel a little better :flower:

Jessie - I noticed that you mentioned that you can't run with the boob situation! That will be terrible if the same is ever true for me....I hadn't even thought about that. I had a note on my Facebook page once while I was injured that if I have to stop running I might have to replace it with murder! :haha::haha: Not running at all will make me crazy (and it's already hard enough with my double-D's!!). Ugh!

As for the rest of us - let's get working on our BFP's! :D I am hating this TWW period :p Also, I had a pretty big temp drop this morning....today is 6dpo I think....that's probably not very good right? :cry: Still holding out hope tho :)


----------



## Grateful365

Fezzle - Many hugs to you. I'm glad you had your DH with you and glad to hear your body is rebounding. :hugs:

Beekay - I wouldn't worry about the temp drop. They dip like that all the time. I don't think it really means anything. :thumbup: My temp took a huge dive the day before AF was due on my BFP cycle. I thought for sure I was OUT. The next day it skyrocketed. So you just never know! I'm right behind you at 5DPO. The waiting is terrible....especially right before Christmas.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

My husband and I are really pissed off :growlmad: 

We had a Christmas dinner on Saturday night with his social group, and we entrusted just a small number of people to our secret (five people). Last night I received a text from a casual acquaintance of ours, whose mother very occasionally attends the social group, congratulating us saying "they can't keep a secret". Well... they promised and it definitely ABSOLUTELY was not their news to spread. We are really disappointed, and my husband is so angry. He has emailed the five people we told from the club demanding to know who spread our news after promising they would not. He has been friends with these people for years and years, so he is just so furious :nope:


----------



## Grateful365

Oh wow Cbaby - that is terrible. I'd be furious too! I hope you find out who couldn't keep the secret so that you know not to tell them anything next time. Such a disappointment when people do that. :growlmad:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Caribbean, I would be so angry! That was ypurs to announce, not theirs! 

Hi everyone!! Not much time this morning. I will get on later. CD1 for me. Uggg. Onward and upward, I guess.


----------



## Doxie

Taurus and Wish....I may have laid an egg. Of course we bd'd last night! 

My dog was stirring at 4am and I usually temp at 5:30. Took my temp then and it was 97.93. Went back to sleep and woke up at 6:30 and took my temp again. It was 98.22. Oh how I have been waiting to see you, sexy 98degree mark. My dilemma...the ibasal kept the first reading I took at 4. I have this thing where I feel bound to chart what the thermometer keeps. However, that 98.22 looks SO much better, so I charted that one!! Either way, I got some jump so that is good. Will bd until ff puts up the crosshairs.

Speaking of bd...I know many of you have commented on our recent marathon. Well, truth be told, some of that is TTC and some of it is simply for the sake of getting it on. DH and I went through a trying time about this time last year through March of this. Long story short, lack of intimacy on my part was a huge catalyst for the situation. I made the decision right there and then that I had to leave all the worries and aggregations of the day behind, and turn to my DH for strength, love and affection that he was willing to give. We all know we can't perform when our head isn't in it...so I had to retrain my head. Think for that moment in time that all the shit was on the back burner and enjoy getting freaky with my husband just like we used to do before all the stress and responsibility hit us (we had been together almost 10 years). So, that's a bit of history behind our super freaky bd'ing &#55357;&#56840;


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

It's even worse because it was the ONE person we dismissed saying we knew it couldn't possibly be her.. she thought because we had told a few people after we had told her, that it was no longer secret. It doesn't matter - it was still not her news to spread. I haven't heard anything from my husband since he forwarded me the 'I am guilty' email.. Last night he just lay in bed and glared at the ceiling for an hour, so I can imagine how he is feeling today, knowing it was the last person he would ever suspect. I think I will leave him be for a while :sad1:


----------



## Lanfear333

Caribbean-I'm sorry someone was such a jerk to spread your news. I will be 36 on the 21st of next month.

Jessie-are you also from MI? I just wondered since that's where your phone is currently having a vacation.

Doxie-So glad you think you finally ovulated!

Big temp drop this morning. It's just like every other month with a BFN, so I'm not too optimistic at this point. It will probably go back up a little, and then take the dip of doom this weekend.

FX for the rest of you still in for this month.


----------



## Wish2BMom

today is a good implant day, lan! I'm HOH for you!

Caribbean - that totally stinks! Sounds like she might be closer to you guys if you were willing to tell her and DH was so upset over it? She must feel like total crap, assuming you guys were getting the word out to everyone and being so excited for you. I get it, though - not her exciting story to tell! You only get this one chance...

Galvan - I creeped your chart earlier today, I'm so sorry :( :hugs:

Doxie - thank you for the BD story! I'm trying REALLY hard not to make this robotic and to try to get some in on the 'off' days too, so as not to lose any spark. This actually has made things a bit easier for us, I think - we had a rough drought before we started TTC'ing and I think the actual need to BD has allowed us to get over that reintroduction to each other, so to speak. DH is a little, um, shy to talk about BD'ing so I try to make him laugh when I'm announcing that it's time - 'you wanna bow-chicka-wow-wow tonight?' and stupid stuff like that. So I think it's helped us!


----------



## Grateful365

Lans - 10 DPO.......could totally be an implantation dip! I'm FX'd for your Christmas BFP!:thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-Noooooooooooo...:hugs: Sorry for the witch. She sucks.

CBaby-You can't trust anyone. Sorry the news got out about your pregnancy. I guess you and DH will have to have ANOTHER baby so you can try keeping it a secret for a longer period of time. In the grand scheme of things, it's good news, and you can't be upset that people are excited for you. It's not the end of the world, but I do understand you saying to keep it secret.

Yikes...lunchtime. more later.


----------



## Lanfear333

Thanks ladies, for holding out hope. I currently have none. I'm just waiting for the weepiness to start. That is pretty much my indicator that AF is about to show. The dumbest things will make me cry. So far, I've just felt bitchy. I'm sure the shift will happen tomorrow.

Lunchtime for me, now, too.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

terripeachy said:


> CBaby-You can't trust anyone. Sorry the news got out about your pregnancy. I guess you and DH will have to have ANOTHER baby so you can try keeping it a secret for a longer period of time. In the grand scheme of things, it's good news, and you can't be upset that people are excited for you. It's not the end of the world, but I do understand you saying to keep it secret.

I know it's not the end of the world.. it's just disappointing and I feel upset by people knowing that I didn't want knowing yet. I definitely don't trust this person to keep a secret! I bet another 5 people know already. :sad1:

I am hugely emotional at the moment, my hormones are going crazy so I am not happy with the world right now :(


----------



## Doxie

My therapist asked me if there was anyone in my circle of friends that I could tell about ttc and I thought, no. One friend at work whom I have known 15yrs I could possibly tell as she was/is ttc as well but my fear is she will ask about it when I'm having a bad day and am about to crator and send me over the edge. When ppl know, you lose all control and terms of the conversations. I can't deal with that right now. I have another friend who was my go to during my marriage problems. Not sure why I haven't told Her anything. Guess I'm just afraid.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks ladies. It sucks, but this only means I am 1 cycle closer to my rainbow baby!


----------



## Spudtastic

Caribbean - I understand so much about being upset and furious. Unfortunately you can not trust anyone as peachy says.
With this pregnancy a guy we work with came around for a drink at 5 pm. I didn't drink because I was pregnant but I never do before dd is in bed anyway. So the next day this guy asks my husband if I was pregnant and instead of lying my husband says yes. He also asked in front of the mechanic. Dh did say to them 'tell absolutely noone'. I live in a town where lots of people know each other. And come 6 days before my 12 week scan my husband tells me that a few people have congratulated him. So I panicc worried that the rest of the family (I had told our parents) would find out through the grapevine so I told everyone. Then bham.....next week I have to tell everyone my baby is dead.

Also whilst I'm telling stories when dd was born a work colleague announced her birth on our business fb page. I didn't get to announce it as all our friends like our business fb page. Grrrrrr. 

Frankly I should have given these people crap and so should have dh but neither of us did.


----------



## Spudtastic

Doxie - I wish I could baby dance as much. You are a gem and a star. Frankly for my husband bd-ing is all about him. I do all the work. No foreplay of any sort for me. (Tmi sorry). We've talked about it. He'll try one then back to 'do my bidding wife' and frankly I get bored of that.

Galvan - sorry about af. I do really think that 2015 is going to be your year.

Wow sorry for the grumpy posts.


----------



## BBbliss

Galvan, sorry that really sucks... Every time! 

Caribbean, I feel the frustration, people just don't know what they are doing... I've been there too, my EX-BF"F" the one I don't talk to anymore, announced me engagement to my mom before I had a chance to and my mom was pretty hurt she wasn't the first to know, but I was on my way to see her and wanted to show her the ring, when I got there she just said "I already heard" and I could just tell she was upset because she couldn't even show excitement. TTC I've only told a couple of friends and I'm so glad they don't intrude or call me to ask questions, oh by the way, my mom told one of my cousins about my first IVF and I was so angry at my mom, I only said something after it didn't workout and told her that's why I didn't want to anyone to know, now I'm sure all my 1000 cousins know about it :( 

Spud, I'm so sorry you had that happen... Same thing happened to my sister's coworker, she waited the 12 wks and the very next day lost her baby, I was so sad for her (and you still) 

Doxie, back story or not you are still my hero. I used to have a ferocious libido in my 20's and even 30's but now after the last couple of years I just can't even recognize myself anymore, to be honest if I still had the same appetite DF wouldn't be able to keep up heheh so I guess it's all good... It's just a different kind of relationship and I can't even blame it on how long we've been together as we just had our 2yr anniversary. 

I was trying to change my profile pic and no matter how small I make it I still doesn't upload to show, what could I be doing wrong?

... Yeah I'm still here, have to confess I'm losing steam after almost 2 years TTC.

Hi to all the beautiful ladies here :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

I love your pic, BBbliss!
and I can totally relate to the appetite change over the years! I was thinking about that just yesterday, how far from the truth it is that our 40's are supposed to be when we peak! Um, not this chickadee!


----------



## terripeachy

Bbliss-Your picture worked. I like it! I totally hear you on losing steam. I think that if this IVF cycle doesn't work for me, I think we're going on break as well. This is horrible, but on the drive in to work today I was thinking 'well, if people ask us about kids in the future, I'll just have to get a line ready and stick with it so that it seems natural.' Of course, I still want to adopt, but who knows what my hubs thinks. He says he's on board, but will he be on board financially? He cannot save a dime to save his life, and I don't want to have to put out all the expenses. He got his work bonus, and now it's all spent on his daily trips to Wal-mart, liquor store, dry cleaning, breakfast snacks, gas, etc..Do you think that he even offered to give me some for my credit cards that our meds are on OR offer to take me to a nice dinner or out on the town? Nope..his money is gone, and my bonus will be going towards our past baby attempts. I guess today is just a down day for a lot of us.

Spud-Ugh..what a nightmare of a story about your husband and the mechanic and all his friends. That's so sad. I'm sorry you had to go through that.

Doxie-I went to see a therapist a few years back and several of my assignments were to share more with others. hee hee. I hate sharing, BUT..I did it because she said so, and you may find that people are going through the same thing you are or have in the past, and they understand. It never hurts to try..especially if she thinks it will be good for you. Did you tell her you share on the interwebz?? hee hee. That should count.


----------



## Wish4another1

BBliss - LOVE you new pic and whatever you did It uploaded!!! I always love reading your posts! and I can totally understand losing steam :hugs:

carribean - :growlmad::growlmad: its not the end of the world - but I always dream about how I am going to tell people so if someone took that away...I would be bummed!!! :hugs:

Galvan - sorry about that stinking :witch: on to next month!!

Doxie - I am so impressed with your BDing... if it was up to me we would have a LOT more BD at my house...but its my DH that has no want... boo hoo!!!

Spud - I feel you on doing on the work with the Bding... I am there too...:growlmad: men sometimes!!! How are you feeling physically? any change yet? :hugs: always for you!!

Lan FX you are still not out...

:hi: to everyone else

AFM: got my P back ladies - it was a whopping 2.0 - so I was correct no ovulation this month...
on one hand I am sad:cry: - but on the other it is nice to know that I know my body well enough to know that I didn't throw an egg!! :haha:


----------



## Doxie

Yes...my therapist knows about sharing with all you ladies! You and DH are the only non medical folks that I talk it out with.

I try to keep the bd down due to the semen issues...but DH starts carrying me into the bedroom and what can I do! Hehehe. We got new kitchen counter tops and he is waiting to bend me over them still.

Tomorrow we go for the genetic testing results. I will post here when I get back to the office. DH said that he is resigned to the fact that he cannot father a child....which we aren't 100% guaranteed is the situation. We keep trying regardless.


----------



## BBbliss

I was trying to change my profile picture not my avatar duhhh LOL

Wish2, we absolutely do not peak in our 40's! Or I peaked my whole life and now I'm just normal like everyone hahahah but yeah... I was thinking something like that too, now that I met the man I'm going to spend the rest of my life with now this...

Terry, girl you shouldn't be thinking all of those things right now (but I know how our minds work) I'm sorry if I nudged you there :( listen right now right this second you are still PUPO! Just BE in it, breath :) dream a little my friend, this is your moment, don't let your worries rob you of your joy, you've worked so hard for it :) :hugs:

Wish4, thank you! Wow that really is frustrating, is it normal for you not to ovulate? Why do you think that is?


----------



## Spudtastic

Firstly I just want to say what a gorgeous intelligent beautiful bunch of ladies you are too. You are all so strong. Ttc and pregnancy is so hard and tiring. But we will all get there.

Bbliss - I love your photo  what a beautiful couple you two are.

Terri - big hugs. Sorry to hear your other half doesn't like to save etc. It must be so frustrating. When you get your little one though it will all be worth it.

Wish4 - he he. Yes bd-ing can be such a chore. Unless it's dor baby making around o. Then it seems a little risqué because I might get pregnant. Ha ha. Sorry to hear you didn't o this month. I will keep my fingers crossed for a new years bfp for you. Thanks for asking about me. I'm still waitinf for my baby to decide it's time to leave mummy. Perhaps shes just snuggling for as long aa she can. I am exhausted thoigh but I'm trying to take it easy.


----------



## jessiecat

BB: i love your new profile pic!!

caribbean: ugh that sucks!!! yea, I'm worried that someone will spill the beans too. My MIL is the last immediate family member we're telling (because she's visiting at christmas and we want it to be part of her gift). 

Terri: could you have a talk with hubs about finances that doesn't put him on the defensive? Maybe after your BFP? :) Better to nip this in the bud than to have it fester and cause problems later on down the road. 

Spud: i do most of the work in terms of foreplay too. It has made me mad and i have had to talk to my husband about it because otherwise i start to fantasize about ex-boyfriends who had no qualms about gettin' down, if ya know what i mean. ;)

Lan: my husband is from Mason. We were in lansing this past spring and went to the antique shops and got breadsticks at West Side Deli. YUM!

Wish: aww it's ok. You need to ovulate next month tho- you're supposed to have an october baby, remember? ;)

Doxie: love the attitude! I wish hubby could bend me over the countertops! Im too short.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Jessie, it sounds like we are married to the same man. LOL I have to do an foreplay here too. It gets old, I get mad, and I don't put out any unless it is O time. LOL He has been punished over this last TWW. When I told him that AF started, he said, "Thank God, I can finally get some again!" LOL I told him that he better start paying attention and quit being boring. We shall see. We have been together for almost 8 years, and it has been like this the whole time. he has his moments where he is all for doing most of the foreplay, but they are rare. 

Cramps weren't as bad as they normally are today! I took 400mg Ibuprofen, and they were gone. I know it isn't good for TTC, but nothing else works, so oh well. I got pregnant with DS when I was popping 600mg every 4 hours due to a back injury. LOL

Terri, I am the one who spends in my house. OH hates it too. I get frustrated about it soemtimes, btu when I am out, I forget. You are PUPO lady, and that PUPO is going to turn into PREGNANT!! :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi everyone else!! :hugs: No more time for now. Today is a busy work day. :(


----------



## moni77

Hi all! 

Bbliss - great pic!

Carribean - ugh - so frustrating.

To keep a frustrating day going (sorry to those who already read in the other threads)... My vent for the day...today was SUPPOSED to be my anatomy scan - I made the appointment 5 WEEKS ago. Got a confirmation text on Friday - responded confirm. Got a confirmation call on Sunday AND yesterday. Took the afternoon off of work, hubby took the day off, show up and "I" had cancelled the appointment via text. WHAT?!?!!? I showed them my phone where I confirmed it and the confirming texts and voicemails that followed. They had filled my slot YESTERDAY and couldn't fit me in today. I was so upset, I wanted to see my little guy! They might be able to fit me in Friday morning if I don't have a work conflict, otherwise next Tuesday. They apologized profusely and blamed office error - but still shouldn't I have had priority over someone who just got the appointment yesterday - or make the staff stay an extra 45 minutes since it was their mistake. Ugh. So no new pics today. Luckily I already know the sex, because I would have been REALLY upset if I was delayed finding out!


----------



## Spudtastic

It sounds like today is a very frustrating day for everyone. I hope we all have better days tomorrow. 

Moni - sorry to hear about the scan. I would be frustrated too. You really should have had the appointment and not someone else. 

Jessie and galvan - you've both described my dh. I only do the deed downstairs at o time too now. Dh never never never does it ever. To the point now if he tried I'd be soooooo self conscious about how horrible everything must be down there because he doesn't like it. Tmi again. I just think men are lazy and if they get away with just getting their cigars smoked they will. (Sorry for the tmi again)

I just ran into that friend I canceled lunch with. I just spent 20 minutes listening about how I should be grateful this mc is happening now and not at 30 odd weeks. It's for the best blah blah deformed baby etc etc

Sorry I'm really not such a negative person/poster. I do promise it'll be on to less grumpy/negative things tomorrow.


----------



## Vonn

Sorry for the rough day everyone's having! Hopefully tomorrow someone will have some good news for us, and we'll all follow suit.

But since we are sharing things that have bummed us out, I have to share that I started spotting today. Every.single.time. this happens--which is every month--I try to stay positive and think that it might be implantation bleeding, but it never is. Maybe this month, right? It's supposed to be my lucky HSG month. :nope:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Wow.... it sounds like we all need to forget about today! Hopefully tomorrow is better for all of us!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
:flower:

We're off on our halfway around the world journey early in the morning. I am sure for my next post I will be at some random airport complaining about something. :haha: 

St Thomas, Miami, Vegas, Honolulu, Sydney, Brisbane - here we come! :wacko:


----------



## Vonn

Safe travels, Caribbean!


----------



## Spudtastic

Vonn - sorry to hear you are spotting. 2015 is going to be a year full of bfps


----------



## Spudtastic

Caribbean - is that five plane journeys? I'm guessing you're starting at st thomas so if not that's six. That's a lot of flights. Have a good journey and it will be nice for you to have your man in oz for zmas


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Yeah 5 planes. I prefer less but this one is bought with frequent flyer miles so you take what you can get! Wish we weren't going through Sydney.... we have to fly past Brisbane to get there!


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry for those who've had some disappointing news lately! I hope we get some Christmas BFPs, or at least that 2015 is good for us!

My bleeding is slowing down now- I still need pads, but it's noticeably less than it was over the weekend. When I had my scan on Monday, they said my lining was still 9mm, so I guess there was still a bit to shed. I don't know what this 'cycle' is going to be like- if I don't ovulate, I hope at least my body does some sort of a bleed anyway so I can move on and start the Clomid again without having to deal with provera. If I do ovulate, it'll probably be while I'm away, but once I'm back, I have a feeling OH and I are going to go crazy with BDing! It was such a struggle to BD during my fertile time last cycle with OH's father dying, and I was scared to do it when pregnant, so we haven't done it in about a month!

You might have noticed I have a new journal link- OH and I had some nice talks over the weekend about finally getting married, but since neither of us really wants a wedding, it looks like we're going to elope. We're on the same page with plans, but we have to see if the paperwork and timing works out now!


----------



## kfs1

Galvan - I'm sorry that the witch showed. Huge bummer.

Bbliss - Great picture! Oof - I would be SO mad if my mom or anyone who I had confided in spread the word about my IVF. It's not like I'm hiding it but it's such a personal and emotional process and the last thing you want to have to discuss with someone random out of nowhere!

Terri - I don't want to hear you giving up over there already. You haven't even had your beta yet! No, no, no - stay positive!

Spud - I think it's ridiculous that your friend said that you should be grateful that this happened early on. I mean, how about just being supportive of you? It's still awful and traumatizing, not matter how far along you are! I'm glad you cancelled lunch with her. Oh, and I can totally relate about your stories of your husband telling people. My husband would absolutely do the same. It's not like he would come out and tell someone but I can't see him trying to cover it up. Anyway, I'm so sorry for you again and I'm sorry that you had to tell more people than necessary your sad news. 

Caribbean - That really stinks about your friends. People really suck sometimes.

Doxie - Good luck at your appt today.

Wish/Twinnie - I wrote to you on the other thread but hugs again for you. 

Vonn - I'm sorry that you're spotting again. That must be really frustrating.


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-I missed you the last couple days. Sorry to hear that you're spotting. This cycle seemed so promising.

Caribbean-Have a safe trip home. Check in when you can! And today is no complaints Wednesday. hee hee. Yesterday was complaint day.

Fezzle-I am glad that you and OH are finally taking the plunge and getting married. It's going to be so great. Glad your body is doing what it's supposed to as well, although still very sad.

Spud-Hopefully you won't run into your "friend" anytime soon. What a demonette. hee hee. Our pastor used that word on Sunday and it made me laugh, but they are out there!


----------



## TTC74

Well, the fertility doctor said he couldn't prescribe my meds until I lost 27 pounds. I'm down 8 as of today. It's a good start.


----------



## Lanfear333

That is a good start TTC.

BBliss-Love the pic

Jessie-I actually live in Holt, and go to Mason all the time! I love City Limits Bowling, and that Westside Deli. Have you been to Kean's, the candy shop?

Fezzle-Congrats on the new secret journey. DH and I decided to get married, rather than it being a romantic proposal. We did have a wedding, though, but quite small. 

CBaby-I hope you're feeling better today about that horrible friend and her big mouth.

Vonn-sorry about the spotting.

My temp went halfway back up this morning, but I still don't have high hopes for a BFP. Still just waiting to be weepy. I should get hit with a case of the cries in a day or two. AF due Saturday.


----------



## Doxie

It's hump day! I hope it's Positive Wednesday but I'm scared due to the genetic testing results appt. it's at 9:15am cst. 

FF thinks I laid an egg, so that's good. I have a feeling my progesterone test on Monday is going to wind up a wash. I may have to get stuck again next week perhaps....don't know.

We're ready for Christmas vacation next week!!! Too bad the weather is going to be warm here in SE Texas. I want it cold and dreary!!!

Hope everyone starts fresh and in good spirits!


----------



## Lanfear333

Doxie FX for your testing. It has to be good because today is Positive Wednesday, right?


----------



## terripeachy

Lanfear-I wouldn't say it's positive Wednesday, but no complaints Wednesday. Those are two different things. :haha: I like positive Wednesday, as long as it's related to TTC. As far as work goes, my boss can suck it. He is here early today which already ruins my fun plans. hee hee.

Doxie-It'll go great today. fxfx


----------



## Lanfear333

I'm trying not to complain, but finding out the raise I was supposed to start getting on my 10/31 paycheck will now not show up until at least 1/9. WHY SO MUCH RED TAPE?!? Seriously. Happy to have gotten this raise, but I don't feel that it's wrong to want to see that $$$.


----------



## Doxie

DH is a cystic fibrosis carrier. Now we have to test me to be sure I am not a carrier as well. He has a cousin die from it on his mothers side. I feel anger that his mother didn't think we'll enough about the disease. I breed horses and we have known genetic defects that we test our breeding stock on before we even attempt to breed a pair. This should be treated the same way. I bet no one has even thought of that...and now we have to have this conversation with his mother. Most likely the males on that side will be found infertile. They aren't kids either. How do you now go and have THAT conversation. Merry Christmas, you are potentially infertile.


----------



## Fezzle

That's hard, Doxie. I hope you're not a carrier too. OH knows very little about his genetics since he was adopted- I feel like he should get tested too.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello

Well it's THURSDAY for me today. (It will be strange when I'm in jan 1st and usa ladies are just starting 31st Dec). But all positive today.

Kfs1 - thank you for your thoughts  I am feeling a lot better and I have my parents visit to look forward to. I don't think I'll be rescheduling lunch any time doon though.

Fezzle - congratulations on your plans to elope. That sounds very exciting. I am thinking about you still. It's good that you can get an ultrasound to check. I am going to ask for one after this mc.

Doxie and nikki - good luck for your tests and results. 

Terri - demonette. What a great word  I'm going to try to fit that into conversation today though I'm not sure how.

My heart breaks for those children teachers and their families in Pakistan. It makes my grumbles pale into insignificance. I'm going to have a very positive day today.


----------



## Spudtastic

Doxie - I'm really sorry to hear those results. I'm keepong my fingers crossed that you are not a carrier too.


----------



## Lanfear333

Very sorry to hear those results, Doxie. FX you're not a carrier.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc74 - congrats on losing 8 lb. Only one more lb and you are a third of the way through.


----------



## moni77

Today is a better day - office gave out the year end bonuses! and they are able to fit us in Friday at 8am, so hubby shouldn't be too late for work.

We were required to do full genetic testing on both me and hubby before going forward with the IVF. Turns out I am a carrier for Tay Sachs - which is odd since no one in my family has it. (My father was adopted, but not until he was older and so we are still in touch with his biological siblings and family.) Hubby had to have the test redone twice because he kept coming back as inconclusive. The last time finally put him in the negative range - so we are hoping that is in fact the case. I'm sure you'll turn out fine as well!


----------



## Rainshiny

Spud- sorry u had to hear about your demonette 'friend'. I try to keep things in perspective when you see how horrible things are some places and for some folks--my heart goes out for them. Somehow it still doesn't erase my personal challenges. Maybe I should volunteer more or something.

Moni- glad u were able to reschedule the scan quickly! Fridays almost here :)

Vonn- I forget, are you taking prog? That may help with spotting. It helped me a little. Clomid and a good ovulation was the only thing that stopped me from spotting around 10 days. It's so frustrating. I hope it's implantation!!

Galvan-- big hugs and I love your go to attitude!

Doxie- u r an inspiration. So interesting that the closeness followed BDing. It's all connected. I'm sorry about the results though... What does it mean for what you do from here?

Fezzle- congrats on planning to elope!! 

TTC- I can't believe they said you have to lose weight. Anyway, a good bmi helps fertility and general health, but still! 

I have a grrrr to add to yesterday's string- DW and I had a big row Saturday about the adoption profile. She wanted to write it sitting next to each other, editing word by word. I felt like she kept correcting me over my shoulder. Who can do creative writing as a couple simultaneously??? She was very disappointed. We made up Tuesday finally. Making up was fun, &#128521;

Now I'm looking forward to some more bfps over the next few days!!


----------



## Doxie

I go back for blood work on Monday. I was just there, getting progesterone check, but I told the lady that I ovulated late this cycle, possibly just this past sun (which would have only made me 1dpo when blood was taken). So, test for CF and progesterone again this coming Monday. 

May as well get everything in before the end of the year since I hit my deductible months ago!!!

Tonight we'll call dh's parents to let them know his test results. They don't know we have been ttc so this is a 2-fer bomb being dropped.


----------



## terripeachy

Rain-Glad you and DW are friends again. hee hee. Time to get the party started!!

Doxie-I didn't understand your sentence in your earlier post about his mom not knowing/telling you. She probably didn't know, right? So now that you tell her that he is a carrier, what then? I understand it's upsetting, but what is she going to do about it? At least now you know, you can get checked and hopefully continue to TTC with great results...I guess I'm just a pollyanna. Things happen, you move on. Getting upset at someone else doesn't help anything and you might hurt her feelings if you do get mad at her. Hope she doesn't take your words too hard.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Making up is always fun, Rain! Lol


----------



## TTC74

Well, I don't know what's going on with my temps since I'm pretty sure I ovulated on CD18 (or at least that's what my LH surge suggested. My temps didn't really rise, though (which is abnormal for me). Now I'm 6 dpo (assuming im right about CD18) and im having stabbing type pains in the left side of my abdomen. They're pretty bad, too. Thought ectopic for a minute then realized it would be too early for symptoms. Truly bizarre.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc74 - I'm such a symptom spotter so I'll jump right in and suggest the temp rise means you're preggo and the stabbing pains are implantation  

Rain - glad you both made up  and in such a fun way. Maybe I should have an argument with dh lol.


----------



## Spudtastic

Oh I just reread that your temp didnt really rise. Well I'm still hopeful for you


----------



## Vonn

kfs--the other day when we we're all having a crappy day, you had a great scan. I feel bad for overlooking that! So happy for you!

Moni--I hope you have the same on Friday!

Jessiecat--and you have one coming soon, too, right? I'm sure it will be amazing!

Doxie--what tough news, I hope the conversation with your in laws goes well. I'm not sure what the diagnosis of your DH as a carrier means for his fertility. Is he infertile as a result of carrying the cystic fibrosis gene? Also, I wanted to give you kudos for making it a priority for your relationship to focus on the importance of intimacy. I know for a fact that is easier said than done, so good job!

Terri--I really hope that at least one of those little embies is in tucking right in as we speak (or write). Then your DH will have to spend his bonus on diapers next year!

TTC74--you chart is sort of confusing. It seems like you had enough of a jump to likely indicate ovulation, but your temps have not climbed any more. To me that seems to indicate low progesterone. Maybe it's just a fluke this month. But if it becomes a pattern, I'd suggest having your progesterone checked.

Rainshiny--a little while back I think you mentioned maybe trying another IUI. Still considering? And to answer your q, I am on progesterone. It's not helping that much. I think my thyroid is messing with its effectiveness/absorption.

Hi everyone else!

AFM--I got my period today (boo); only one day of spotting (yay); only an 11 day luteal phase (boo). I also practically got in a fight with the nurse who called me back when I called the dr office. I had said there are a couple day 3 tests I'd like to get and I'd like to discuss moving to a more aggressive approach. The nurse called back and said you don't need any day 3 tests and the dr says to continue the same protocol as last month. I begged to differ with her and she got quite rude. She said she'd have to talk with the dr. 

She called back and said the dr would like me to come in so we can talk over all this. Amazing--I get to actually talk with my dr about my fertility plan!?!? Is that so unreasonable? Who's body is it? Oh yeah, it's MINE. She acted as if I were asking her to donate me a kidney. I have fired 4 drs in the past year and a half for being totally dismissive and totally unwilling to engage me as a partner on my journey to health and fertility. 

I don't pretend to know more about medicine than a medical dr, I just want to have a real conversation and be treated like the intelligent, well-read patient that I am. But knowledgeable questions make them feel sooo threatened (and these have all been women drs). To them, a good patient is a silent patient who just nods and smiles. It makes me absolutely livid.

Rant over. Sorry.


----------



## Vonn

Just so as to not end on such a bitchy, negative-Nelly note, I am soooo grateful that we get a fresh start and a new chance for success EVERY month. My work towards a pregnancy begins again right now!


----------



## Spudtastic

Kfs - vonn is right. I'm stoked about your great scan but I forgot to say.

Vonn - well done on getting through the nurse. It's so easy to just nod and say yes too. I hope you get your day three tests. 

I also went to the doctors today. She was very helpful. Here they don't send you for testing until you have had three miscarriages in a row and I wasn't expecting testing yet. But she said as I've had three miscarriages and one baby then she thought testing would be a good idea. My mum has a history of a lot of miscarriages too. So tomorrow I go for a blood test then book an appointment with the obstetrician/gynecologist. I could go private and thw ob comes to wanaka. Or I could go public and get it free but drive 320km to get there.
I am nervous straight away so I feel for you ladies who have been through this already. 
I also go for an xray on my hand tomorrow. I hit a wall with it by accident two montha ago and I've had increasing problems with pins and needles since and numbness. She said I've damaged a nerve. Uggghh hate this.

Rain - I forgot to say that your post about your troubles still being important made me feel a lot better.


----------



## Spudtastic

So I have to share my drama with you. Well who else am I going to share it with at 11 at night.
I went to bed at 9 pm. Dh was sleeping on the couch having had a few beers. I tried three or four times to eake him up and get him upstairs to bed. It's not often that I can't get him upstairs and let him stay sleeping on the sofa.
So I'm woken up at 10.30 pm with dh turning on the lifhts and he says 'I've cut my hand and it won't stop bleeding'. Now I'm not good at all with blood. I've already told him if dd ever gets a cut or scrape he has to deal with it. I get downstairs and there's blood everywhere. I don't like to use OMG but this really deserves an OMG. He's tried to cut a piece of ham with his super sharp kitchen knives. I wrap his hand with some kitchen roll. Half tired I decide to clean up the blood but dh is yelling at me to get a compression bandage. Well I'm crap at this stuff anyway. So I find a disposable breast pad (to soak up milk leakage when you're breastfeeding) and found some tape. Cut was very deep but seemed to have stopped bleeding and here we are in bed. I'll never bringing dh with me to the nurses in the morning to check it/stitches etc.

I actually think he needs to cut down on drinking. Now that he has a child he needs to be more responsible. If the cut really hadn't have stopped bleeding I would have had to either call an ambulance or wake dd up and drive him to the medical centre.

Anyway sleep time again.


----------



## Fezzle

Yikes, Spud- that is scary!


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-I'm sorry to hear that your husband got cut so badly and you had to deal with it. scary indeed. Hope everything is better today. What was he thinking?? hee hee. Good luck today at your appointment.

Vonn-Sorry that :witch: got you, but you have the right attitude..your body is still working and it's another chance to try again! I'm also glad you were able to make an appointment with your doctor. Hopefully she will listen this time around.

AFM-Not feeling very good today, emotionally. My lunch table friends and I are having our secret santa breakfast this morning and I was excited yesterday, but today, I just feel like I want to crawl back into bed and hibernate. I guess I can hibernate when I get home tonight. I just have to make it through today and tomorrow. I'm not in the Christmas spirit at all. Dreading going down to VA for Christmas instead of seeing my family, not feeling positive about this stupid IVF cycle.I miss my mom. I'm just so tired.


----------



## BBbliss

Oh Terri, :hugs: you sound sad :( I wish I could take you out to lunch and give you a real hug, if only you weren't 10hours drive from here :) when is your beta? Have you tested? I felt like you last month but I did test before my beta, you remember that, so if you haven't tested please don't come to any conclusions yet and even if you have it's still not final. Give yourself permission to feel tired, but now give yourself a hug and remember all you've done so far, you are a worrier girl! That's who you are, and a great cook too ;)

Doxie, I'm sorry for those results... I was also not sure if it means your DH can't have kids or what you'll do from here but I hope you can still have your dreams come true. I know you said you will not be doing IVF but they can do genetic testing on embryos and select one that doesn't have the gene so you don't pass it to your children. Good luck with whatever path you chose :hugs:

Vonn, well done on getting heard and getting what you need from them. 

Spud, that's horrible waking up to all that, did he get stitches? And on top of it all this is not the best timing for you, I'm sorry :(

Kfs, I'm not sure I congratulated you on you scan :) great news

Hi everyone! It's almost the weekend :)

Afm, temp drop today 10dpo but my cervix is really high almost hard to reach and I think it's usually low right before af, well I sure will find out by tomorrow...


----------



## Lanfear333

Vonn-great attitude about AF and way to go telling that nurse what is up. We may not have gone to medical school, but we certainly know how to read, don't we? Continue being your well informed, decision making self.

Spud-what a crazy way to wake up! Hopefully he realizes that a life style change might be necessary.

Terri :hugs: maybe you're feeling blah because one of those beautiful embies is snugged in!

KFS-congrats on the great scan!

BBliss-I'm just ahead of you at 12dpo.

My temp dipped back down this morning, after a slight rise yesterday. I don't know how much I trust it because I got woke up in the middle of the night with some unpleasant bathroom visits, but it's probably right. Waking/getting up doesn't seem to affect my temp much.

Also, in regard to the bathroom visits, I never know how to phrase such things with other women sometimes. I'm grossed out by very little and can be quite graphic sometimes, so please just tell me if I'm being gross.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I was going to say the same thing, terri! I hope you're feeling awful b/c those embies are taking up shop in your uterus! FX'ed!

spud - that's nuts! I was waiting for you to say that he was sleepwalking or something! I'm sorry for all you're going through right now. I'd definitely be wanting to go to that (sorry I forget whose!!) beach house right about now - ALONE! 

BBbliss - I hope so much that that's a severe implantation dip for you! can't wait to see your temp tomorrow!

lan - I'm not really ever grossed out except for pics of things like used tampons and ewcm. But I can read most anything. No offense taken here!

Doxie - I'm sorry for your results too - I wasn't sure what to think when I was asked if we wanted that test done. I never did have it done, I had to go get a release form from the doc's office and never picked it up. But just b/c you're (or DH is) a carrier doesn't mean that you'll have a child with it, right? Just that the chances are increased. Is there a test they can do, like the Downs test, after conception? I don't really know where I'm going with this - so I guess my question is, what does this mean for you guys or anyone in this situation?

Fezzle - congrats on the impending super secret nuptials! any idea where you want to go for it? I recommend anywhere with a beach! ;)


----------



## Fezzle

Wish2B- right now the top choice is Gibraltar. There are a few options there though- gardens, hotel terraces, on top of a mountain by cable car!


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Fezzle! When I wed in April, we eloped to New Orleans. It was fantastic! I highly recommend elopement.


----------



## Vonn

Oh, shoot, Fezzle, I forgot to congratulate you on the impending elopment! So awesome! :wedding:

Can't wait to hear all about it and see pics. Will anyone--parents, siblings, besties--be invited, or will it just be you two?


----------



## Fezzle

Just us- we're not going to tell anyone if we can help it until after it's done! I have a friend who makes jewellery, so I might get her to design the rings, but otherwise, no one will know.

We thought about doing something small with just immediate family, because once we started adding a few friends it suddenly jumped to about 50+ people, but with people having to travel from the US, we wouldn't be able to keep it low key enough for us!


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi ladies, good to see almost everyone is doing a little better today :flower:

Hi Moni - I kept meaning to ask you, since I believe you're my bump buddy - are you feeling any baby movement yet? I'm feeling some flutters but never know if it's her or just gas. I'm glad you're having your 20 week scan soon, so sorry you didn't get to keep your original appointment (I would have made a BIG stink about it, I'm not so nice when it comes to things like that....). I have my big scan next Tuesday on the 23rd - I'm so excited to see baby girl, but also as always a little nervous. Funny side story: when we had our 20 week scan with our son 2 years ago, they said everything looked great, etc and that he had a large tummy. Huh? Yep, a large tummy. We're pretty athletic people so it was strange. So for the next 20 weeks, we kept imagining our perfect little man with a big pot belly, and maybe he would grow into it, etc. Well when he came out, his tummy was totally normal size, he's a super tall and skinny kid, so all that worry for nothing. Good luck on your scan, hope your son cooperates and moves lots for you.


----------



## Wish2BMom

very cool, Fezz!! 

TTC74 - that sounds like a dream. My favorite place on earth is NO! I really wanted to get married there but we decided on Puerto Rico. Maybe I'll push for 10 yr anniversary renewals there!


----------



## kfs1

Vonn - Aww. Thanks for the congrats. Don't feel bad about not mentioning my scan. Believe me, I totally understand bad TTC days. I've had plenty of them myself. Question - are you seeing REs or just OBs? I think an RE would be much more receptive and would be willing to dive in to treatments much faster.

Spud - Same to you. Thanks for the congrats. Good luck with everything at the doctor tomorrow.

Bbliss - Ooh. I hope that temp shoots right back up tomorrow (possibly implantation dip...?)

Lanfear - Getting up at night can definitely affect your temps. I remember holding my pee a few times because I didn't want to mess with my temps. (Pathetic, I know.)

Terri - I gave you hugs on the other thread but just want to give you one more. :hugs:

Kbrain - Aww. A baby with a little potbelly sounds cute. :)


----------



## Doxie

So, here's the scoop on the cystic fibrosis. It is a recessive gene which means you need 2 copies of it to be "affected"....one coming from each of your parents. If you only have 1 copy, you are deemed a "carrier". DH is a carrier. We believe the one copy came from his mother. Carriers are asymptomatic but with men, it has the ability to affect the vas deferens's physiology. The urologist believes that is whatbis happening. He can feel it so it's there, but his belief is that it has a problem which is deforming the sperm as they travel through it.

If two carriers create a child, it has a 25% chance of being affected (having cystic fibrosis). If a carrier and non carrier produce a child, it will NEVER be affected. It will have a 50% chance of being a carrier. 

That's pretty much the formula in all of the autosomal recessive traits across all species. I dealt with it with horses. I bred a clear mare to a carrier stallion. We knew the stallion was a SCID (very much like aids....no immune system) carrier so we had to test my mare. She was clear. The foal, is clear. He could never be affected and had a chance of being a carrier...but we beat it out!

Since DH sperm cannot get out of the vas deferense in tact, the only way to get them is via testicular aspiration. Since the number is so long, the only option for us is then ivf with icsi. Concerns are costs and DH is terrified of multiples. Well, I am too. Plus, there's a lot of invasiveness happening there.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Fezzle- I am so very sorry for your loss but I am happy for your upcoming elopement! Can&#8217;t wait to read your new journal! I love the little gif you have for it too- super cute! Gibraltar sounds divine!

Caribbean- safe flight, my friend! 

Spud- I am aghast at the audacity of your friend saying something like that to you! A loss is a loss and only a callous person would say something like that. Grrr! Makes me so angry! I am glad you are able to get an appointment to see someone and get some answers. And yikes about DH&#8217;s cut- that is so scary!

TTC- Congrats on your weight loss but that is a bummer about the meds. I was (am) quite overweight and was given 2 months of Clomid. 

Lan- that is so frustrating about your raise! Will it be backdated at least? 

Doxie- I&#8217;m so sorry about the genetic counseling news. Maybe your MiL didn&#8217;t understand just how significant an issue it can be. We&#8217;ve come a long way in the past few years in understand genetics and carriers and infertility and its effect on future generations and we still have far to go. I did my thesis on eugenics and it blew my mind on just how ignorant we were not so long ago. I am a little concerned about Ty Sachs since I have an ethnic risk for it (French Canadian) but there&#8217;s no family history and insurance wouldn&#8217;t cover that very expensive screening
Rain- sitting side by side would irritate me too. I would probably be the one editing DH though lol. Hope you aren&#8217;t too tired from making up lol Maybe I should pick a fight with DH so I can make up. He doesn&#8217;t do making up in an appropriate manner though. 
Vonn- boo on the witch coming and boo to the 11 day LP and an even bigger boo hiss to the nurse! I only had a 11 day LP so don&#8217;t be too down on that. Also, I am so glad you fought for yourself! 

BB- gorgeous photo! 

Terri- big big hugs!

AFM- the mass is still the same. Little miss is 2lbs 11oz right now- yikes! They think she will be a 9lber! YIKES!! I&#8217;m super irritable this week, especially with the Dr at Hartford because he threw off the scan schedule (I never saw him before) and I feel 3 weeks is too long to wait for the next scan when this is a super critical time for growth. I go to Boston 2 days after Hartford so I&#8217;m going to call next week to push it up if possible. I&#8217;m not sleeping because I can&#8217;t get comfortable and yesterday I had weird twitches/spasms in my uterus that felt like random eye twitches. It wasn&#8217;t painful but super annoying, especially with the tightness. I see my new OB on Monday and get my glucose test as well. I am fairly certain I&#8217;m going to fail. Still not feeling her move much. And I&#8217;m grouchy because I am getting constantly asked by MiL what our Christmas plans are even though I told her I won&#8217;t know until Monday when my family decides and yet she keeps asking! GRR!! But on a happy note, I enter the third tri on Saturday.


----------



## Lanfear333

Book-could they be baby hiccups? I had them with DS shortly before my third trimester.

I was told at one point that they would back date my pay all the way, but just found out today that it may only be 30 days. I work at a University, so there are so many stupid hoops to jump through to do ANYTHING, but paying people, in particular is the most difficult.

KFS-It was either get out of bed or poop in it. I really don't think DH would have appreciated that. I got up once and fell back asleep. Then I woke up about a half hour before my alarm went off, took my temp, and got up again. Then right before my alarm went off I had to get up again. Usually movement raises your temp, but our bedroom is probably about 62 degrees at night so who knows.

KBrain-good luck on your scan!

Safe Travels Caribbean!

I'm still not weepy yet. Guess this is going to just be one of those weird cycles. I normally stop cramping a couple days before AF shows, right around the time that I start to cry about everything, but they haven't stopped yet. Bewbs feel tender, and then not, and then do. I keep feeling like I'm starting, only for it to be CM, and lots of it, but it's normal looking. AF due Saturday. I'll test Sunday if she doesn't show, but still not very optimistic. It might just be because I was so certain last month to be wrong.


----------



## KBrain3377

Congrats Fezzle - eloping sounds like a wonderful way of avoiding all the headaches associated with planning a wedding. 

Doxie - I am also a carrier for CF, and once we found that out, we had to get my DH tested. Thankfully, he is not, but our son and new baby may be carriers so they will also have to be tested once they decide to have kids. I'm hoping that you're not a carrier as well, FX for you. I never knew CF gene has that effect on males, is that fairly common? I do understand your hesitation to do IVF, I also had the first initial response; it is a lot of poking and prodding and a whole lot of science involved. I hope you come to a decision that you comfortable with and that will ease you mind. 

Lanfear - glad you decided against pooping in the bed :haha: Don't count yourself out yet!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Lan- I spent 8yrs working at a University. Completely understand the hoops and red tape there. I hope they get you your money soon!

If it's baby hiccups then it's been 2 days of it and it was fairly constant. I saw it could be uterine spasms from a growth spurt so maybe it's a combination of things. I'm at a weird place right now- see the new OB on Monday but not officially discharged from the old OB. I called the nurse and they are having me come in to see my old OB tomorrow morning. I am terrified I am going to be put on bed rest.


----------



## Doxie

Low to infertility is common for both affected and CF carrier males.


----------



## Lanfear333

Book, with DS I would have them all day long sometimes! I had one of my Dr.'s roll her eyes at me when I asked her about it. She made me so mad. Don't you know you don't roll your eyes at a pregnant woman?! The practice I use makes you rotate through all the doctors, so I got someone else to answer me. Thankfully, she was not the doc on call when I had DS.


----------



## Rainshiny

Doxie- so sorry about the news that DH carries cf. That is tough news to tell parents too- but maybe they could help with the next steps. You must be going thru a difficult time right now.

Lan- gaaahhhh I was promised a raise over a year ago. That is so obnoxious!

Brain- good to hear from u!

Vonn- I don't know- I like adoption but worry that I'd regret not experiencing pregnancy once. Although it can be hard, clearly. I would do embryo adoption because I don't trust my eggs (and I'm not attached at all to my own genes). 11 is ok for luteal phase I think.

Spud- UR so sweet. IMHO comparing to others troubles doesn't help, but I did get out of my funk by starting to list what I was grateful for. It seems similar but has a totally different effect. The research shows thinking of 3 things a day improves happiness!

Book- I forgot to say UR welcome. Wanted to help. Thanks for understanding about editin together. I hope the twinges are no biggie!!!

Terri- hang in there!! I'm hoping it's the hormones!!!


----------



## Rainshiny

And spud, what's that crazy man doing cutting ham drunk with a sharp knife in the middle of the night??? I hope he learned something! He needs to start listening to the woman of the house! Sheesh.


----------



## moni77

Kbrain - not feeling much - definitely no "butterflies". Every once in awhile I get a poke like feeling, but more just some "pressure". Still not sure if its the baby or stretching or something else. Glad you are saying that you are not feeling much either - so many people talk about feeling the kicks and butterflies earlier than this that I was getting scared. Luckily my scan is now in the morning! 

Doxie - moving onto IVF is tough. However, just so you know, you can have a lower chance of multiples with IVF then you do taking meds like clomid or doing IUIs. With IVF you have the option of only putting 1 embryo back in, where with the fertility drugs and IUIs you are producing more than 1 egg that could potentially fertilize. So I wouldn't let a worry about multiples with IVF. Hope this helps a bit...


----------



## Bookwrmgal

I just wanted to say I am cooking a ham right now but I swear I am stone cold sober and plan to be when I slice it :thumbup:


----------



## Vonn

Careful with the knives, everyone! :wacko: Thanks for sharing the story, Spud. I can imagine being deliriously tired and being awoken to to deal with that.

Terri--you are always so encouraging with everyone & so positive, so it's hard to hear that you are down. I hope you went home tonight and took a bubble bath, watched a corny Hallmark Christmas movie, and ate cookies for dinner! We all have our down days, it's impossible not to on a marathon like this. :hugs:

kfs1--thanks for asking about the OB vs RE. My dr had recommended this clinic when I said I wanted to go to a fertility specialist, so I mistakenly thought it was an RE clinic. Not so. I've messaged my gp to get a referral to a real RE. I want someone who deals with ppl like me all day long, not every so often.

Doxie--thanks for the explanation, you made that very clear! I hope your test comes back negative and I wish you two the best on the tough decisions ahead. 

Caribbean--hope the trip is going well!

bbBliss--your new pic makes me want to come crash at your place. Mentally preparing for the next two-three months of pure nastiness, in terms of weather. . . I am not a winter-lover. . . definitely in the wrong state.

Bookwrmgal--I hope all goes well and you get some answers. In terms of book recs, I am curious about your fav book pics for 2014?????

Lanfear--fxed those temps stay up and you get weepy from joy in the next few days!


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks for all the elopement support! It's hard not to tell people IRL! 

Book- I hope you don't end up on bed rest! 

terri- hope you're feeling a bit better about things today. Sometimes it's good to have a good wallow, though then better to get out of it again too.

Doxie- thanks for the explanation. I briefly wanted to go into genetic counselling, but that was when I was 14- so I'm pretty sure I wasn't paying much attention to fertility issues! I agree that with IVF you've got some control there, so you don't have to worry about multiples. 

Lan- I've almost only ever worked at universities, so understand how poor the admin usually is! At mine now, they have us academics doing the paperwork when we use the PhD students for teaching. Who thought that was a good idea? Also, bring on the poop talk!

TTC74- well done on the weight loss! I'm trying to lose some now too. Right now I need to lose about a stone (14 lbs) to be not overweight (by BMI) anymore, which my Dr said would really help my chances, though really I'd like to lose a bit more than that too. It's annoying because all my life I was at a healthy weight until I started TTC!

Spud- hope you're doing ok. :hugs: 

Vonn, KBrain, Carribean, BBBliss, anyone else I've forgotten- hope you're doing well!

AFM- my bleeding is more like a brown tinge now, so almost gone. It's nice not having to see the red and clots every time I wipe as a reminder. I'm glad I have my trip to see my family and Christmas as a distraction now in this 'waiting' cycle. I'm going to start OPKs on Sunday- the main reason being that if I don't ovulate, I want to know so I can tell my FS that I might need help with getting an AF again to start the Clomid again next cycle.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks everyone..I am feeling better today. I realized (duh on me) that this is my first Christmas ever spending it away from my family and I am just dreading it and stressing out and being a baby. It's just different, it's not necessarily going to be bad. I have to keep saying that to myself. Hopefully MIL won't get under my skin. That is VERY wishful thinking-remember how this thread started? ha ha. 

Vonn-Good question to ask of Book. I finished The Husband's Secret, and I give it two thumbs up. I love a book with so many twists and turns. It keeps you reading. I'm happy that you are going to get to an RE. Good call there. They'll be able to help you.

TTC74-Nice job with the weight loss.

Book-Please keep us updated on your appointment. I will also pray that you don't have to go on bedrest, BUT if that is what you need to keep Amelia safe, you have to do it for her. You can take a break from worrying. Everything else will work itself out. Believe me.

Doxie-Thanks for the thorough explanation. We just have to see what your tests say. I'm feeling good about you being negative. Woop woop!

Fezzle-You can have elopement support from me anytime you want. My dad always told us growing up that he would be more than happy to give us $10 and a ladder when we were ready to get married. He gave me neither until I wore him down and wore him down. Then he ended up giving us a trip to the Bahamas where I got pretty bad food poisoning. So, in hindsight, I guess I should've taken the ten and the ladder. HA!!HA!!

Hi to everyone else! :wave:


----------



## Grateful365

Good morning Ladies! Wishing you all a beautiful day today wherever each one of you are in your journeys. :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy Friday to all! :wave:

Grateful - FX'ed that's an implantation drop I see!

those that are preg right now - did you experience an implantation dip or spotting/pains the day you think you implanted?

I got my solid smiley this morning so O'ing in the next 48 hrs. Will be in the TWW by Sunday - a day earlier than expected!


----------



## Doxie

moni77 said:


> Doxie - moving onto IVF is tough. However, just so you know, you can have a lower chance of multiples with IVF then you do taking meds like clomid or doing IUIs. With IVF you have the option of only putting 1 embryo back in, where with the fertility drugs and IUIs you are producing more than 1 egg that could potentially fertilize. So I wouldn't let a worry about multiples with IVF. Hope this helps a bit...

Ok, that's what I thought and good to know. I was under the impression that they transfer in no less than two based on chances...but if we can do just one and put the others (if there even were others as we'd have to do icsi) on ice, that would be reassuring. I don't know! Lots to talk and think about.

We won't make the next move until my bloodwork results. I get tested on Monday. DH has to talk to his mother yet. When he told his father and step mother, they immediately said well that came from your mother. Didn't make him real happy about that and he said, we think so but we are not positive so you need to tell my brother.

Speaking of clomid...I took it this month for the 2nd cycle. Last cycle it was like clockwork. This one has been different. Ovulated way late...like day 23 or something. Since that time I have continued to have right side pains. Some days they are stronger than others, but remain. Also, nipples have been getting more and more sensative since then as well. "Don't even touch them" sensitive now. For the hell of it, if AF doesn't come by then, we'll test on Christmas eve.


----------



## Lanfear333

Rain-The paperwork has been submitted, and I can see the eDoc out there, but no one seems to know how to complete the damn thing. Sorry to hear you're going through the same situation! 

Book- *gigglesnort* Hope the ham was good.

Vonn-I am onto the next month with you!

Fezzle-tell complete strangers about eloping or share with us! We'll be happy to listen. I've been at this University 13 years, and have only ever received my union negotiated raises. This is my first merit raise. The department that I was in before relied on students way too much. It was like they couldn't comprehend these kids are here to learn, not work. Also, I'm kind of obsessed with bodily functions and laugh like a child at them. Glad to hear your bleeding is slowing.

Morning Grateful, Wish, Terri, Doxie, KFS, and anyone else I've missed!

The :witch: showed up overnight, but I kind of expected her. I went to bed with horrendous cramps. I feel as if a reset button has been hit, or something. I don't feel sad, or angry. Just ready for some beer and bowling tonight. I also have to bake a bunch of stuff, as I'm supposed to sell for my side business at the local Farmers' Market tomorrow morning.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## terripeachy

Have a great weekend Lanfear, and although I'm sad the witch got you this month, I'm happy you have big plans. Maybe you'll be at ovulation time right around Christmas. Fun!


----------



## Lanfear333

Terri- it will be New Years for O time, which is just as good! It would give me another September baby, but I really don't care so much about that anymore.


----------



## Rainshiny

Terri's temp is back up... And what is that little pink square under stats on your chart? I'm a curious George today, hee hee


----------



## Doxie

Just a story to give a laff. I went to Adam & Eve yesterday to get dh some stocking stuffers. For those unfamiliar with A&E its and adult store but much more than like a Spencer's! I was a little anxious but the two ladies were excited to help me. They were just a little too helpful though. Once I was in the general area of what I wanted, I wanted to be alone. They just kept on bringing me things to look at. 

So I'm done and ready to check out. She asks for my drivers license to verify identity and I cannot find it in my wallet. I tear my purse apart. I ask her if she'll accept my work badge and she says yes. So I get it from my car. I tear up my car looking for my dl.

I get the hell out of there and call dh telling him I cannot find my license. He stars looking at the house. As I am driving, I think when did I use my license last and I remember it was earlier in the week at Macy's and in my minds eye I see myself turn over my wallet. Yep, dl is in a clear slot on the OUTSIDE of my wallet. I was so flustered to just get out of there, I forgot where dl is stored!!! I told dh there's a good back story.


----------



## terripeachy

Rain-That pink dot is just Ffoe telling me that I'm three days away from getting a "valid" reading on an a test. While it may be right, I'm waiting four days for my beta.

Doxie-That is pretty funny. I bet those ladies experience flustered women all the time. Hope you got something good! Merry Christmas to your DH. hee hee. :rofl:


----------



## Doxie

Rainshiny said:


> Terri's temp is back up... And what is that little pink square under stats on your chart? I'm a curious George today, hee hee

That's the poas countdown!


----------



## Doxie

I don't feel like working. Anyone else????


----------



## Lanfear333

Doxie, that is hilarious. I would have asked them to leave me alone, but that's just the kind of customer I am!

Terri-FX for your beta. I will be looking forward to those results!


----------



## Wish2BMom

...nope.... do not feel like working one bit. I want to BD, go to sleep, check temp in the am, BD again and get to 1dpo on Sunday. Not to wish the days away...

btw Doxie - thank you for the CF explanation, that helps a lot!


----------



## Lanfear333

Same here Doxie. I'm actually leaving work early today.

And seriously. I keep tampons everywhere, but my dumbass used all my secret stash and didn't replace any. Guess this pantyliner will have to do for now. :dohh:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Terri, you are super strong, lady! I never make it to the POAS countdown, muchless to the end of it. LOL I usually start POAsing around 10dpo which is way before the countdown! 

I forgot how much I hate Af after using progesterone! It sucks!! I am CD4, and usually Af is slacking off by now, but thanks to progesterone she si still full force. Oh, and my temps are abnormally high. Odd


----------



## Doxie

We need the bawm chica bawm bawm for Wish. May your weekend and vagina be semen filled (was that going too far? I'm in a weird mood!)


----------



## GalvanBaby

LOL Doxie! Seems like we both are in weird moods today. I need to be in a calmer mood though, I am fixing to face the lonnnnnnggggg lines to cross into Texas from Matamoros. The border crossing wait app says 45 minutes, and it is always at least double what they say, so I am expecting to sit in line for at least an hour and a half with 2 kids!! May God bless me with more patience than normal.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Doxie said:


> We need the bawm chica bawm bawm for Wish. May your weekend and vagina be semen filled (was that going too far? I'm in a weird mood!)

holy crap, that's hysterical and not too far for my tastes!! Thank you for the blessing!! AMEN!:haha::haha:


----------



## beekay

:nope: :witch: :nope:

*sigh* - five days earlier than expected....my cycles are all over the place. We really mis-timed everything this month. I'll have to test over a much bigger window next time.

Sorry, I haven't had time to catch up on the posts for a while! Hope you're all doing well and we get to see some BFPs for Xmas :thumbup:


----------



## Spudtastic

Bookwrmgal said:


> I just wanted to say I am cooking a ham right now but I swear I am stone cold sober and plan to be when I slice it :thumbup:

He he he thanks for the laff book.

Rain - yep I agree. I should get listened to more. I've also been doing the three things I'm happy for. I used to do this a lot and had completely forgotten how much it helps.

Terri - I hope your mood is because you are now an hormonal pregnant woman  it's hard to be without family at Christmas. You are such a strong person but we all need our mums from time to time. I'm also goong to go find that book for a read. It sounds good.

Doxie - thanks for your info. I've always been interested in genetics too but not to the extent that I read alot about it. 

Lan - I don't mind poop stories. It's real life. My sister hates me farting in front of her. She tells me I should sneak out of the room. Sometimes I can't be bothered. In fact I used to work for a company that did coach trips for 18 to 30 years olds around Europe. I was a tour guide and guaranteed every trip you got a good poop story lol.

Fezzle - I'm glad the mc is coming to an end. I'd love to go to Gibraltar 

I haven't finished but I'm going to post as my battery is about to run out and it doesn't save my post if it does.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Doxie- that story was hilarious and totally something I would do! 

Terri- I am glad you are feeling better. 

beekay- sorry the witch came :(

Galvan- 90min waiting?! Ugh! 

Lan- hope the cramps have eased.

Vonn- I have to say 2014 wasn't a really "wow" year for me book-wise. There were a lot of big books I HATED. I did have a few I've enjoyed, mostly audio books:
The Goldfinch by Donna Tartt (The first half at least)
The Thinking Woman's Guide to Real Magic by Emily Croy Baker
Me Before You by JoJo Moyes (made me sob the other day when reading it)
The Magician's Land by Lev Grossman
The Book of Life by Deborah Harkness
The Pagan Lord by Bernard Cornwell 
I read a lot of everything so if you like a certain genre I can give some suggestions 

AFM- chaotic day. The OB basically said "You're pregnant, of course you are going to be uncomfortable" lol. It's a combination of uterine stretching, movement, and baby spasms while her neurological system is developing. He said the tylenol PM is perfectly fine to take nightly if that is what I need to get some sleep. He did say i need to keep my feet up more. 
I bought a dress and tights today so i can have something to wear for work because I don't think a cardigan and pj bottoms is acceptable librarian wear. Fingers crossed that I don't grow much more because it barely fits!


----------



## Spudtastic

Doxie - I like your story about your shopping 

I have a funny mil story. Last christmas we went to dh's parents for a meal. This year we have invited them around for a meal as last years was slightly comical. Mil very kindly cooked a roast. She spent all day doing it. Well come food time mil puts out side plates for dhs parents and myself, and dh gets a normal sized food plate. I feel like it's too rude to swap my plate. But that didn't matter anyway. I don't really eat meat but dh and his family do. On the menu was about four different types of meat. Thrn veggie wise we literally had one piece of potato and one small carrot each. So my Christmas dinner comprised of a small piece of chicken, half a potato and a carrot. Dh and I went home and cooked up another dinner.

So dhs hand will heal. On the night, it had stopped bleeding and I thought the cut wasn't too bad. So at the nurses the next day apparently dh should have come in for stitches as it was quite deep. It was too late for stitches thr following morning. So clearly I failed How To Be A Good Wife 304 - Night Time Shenanigans Involving Knives.


----------



## jessiecat

Caribbean: I don't know if you've made it home yet. Hope all those flights went smoothly. I don't know how you do it- I struggle so much with flights over 3 hours. 

Fezzle: Excited for your elopement and your next BFP!

kfs: Congrats on hitting the 8 week mark! 

TTC: Good luck with the weight loss. It's so easy to put on and feels impossible to take off. You're on your way tho!

Lan: YES! I went to Kean's all by myself the last time I was there and it was packed with people. We were waiting for our table at a nearby cafe (something something spoon?) and while everyone was waiting I walked over to Kean's. Such a cute place. I love mom and pop shops like that. DH and his family are HUGE MSU fans. My MIL's xmas tree is decorated only in green and white this year. 

Dox: I would think that your chances of being a carrier for CF are extremely low. That would just be $hitty luck if you were a carrier and married a carrier. FX that all is well on your end. Love your mantra to Wish. HAHAAHA

Rainy: I JUST realized you have a DW and not a DH. I'm sorry if I've ever used DH in any of my shout outs to you. I'm still getting used to the lingo on here! 

Vonn: Definitely push for whatever it is you need medically. It is time to get aggressive. My ob didn't hesitate to order tests for me even though I had only been trying for two months when I saw her. I would have found myself a new ob had she denied them. You've got a great attitude. All will work out soon enough with a RE. <3

Spud: I'm glad you're getting the testing and sorry about your hand. OUCH! Did DH cut himself because he was drunk or was he just being careless/ tired? I'm in charge of xmas eve and xmas day this year and i've been planning the meals for weeks. No, i won't have 4 types of meat, potatoes and carrots. HAHA. A roast sounds good to me right now tho. YUM

Terri: I hate to see you so down but i completely understand not having your OWN family near you for the holidays. My family is scattered and it's really hard to get everyone together. Some people are ok with not seeing their family members regularly, but I suffer. We're going to move out West once baby is born to be closer to family and friends. 

Wish and TTC: I've never been to New Orleans! I get to fly for free with DH for this entire year so we're going to take advantage of it and try to fly somewhere every month. New Orleans, Seattle, Anchorage, Napa, Boston and NYC are on our list. 

Book: Yay for 3rd trimester (on Sunday)! Yikes. 9 lbs. That's almost two bags of sugar. 

Beekay: Sorry about the weird cycle. :(


I'm so tired. Been waking up nightly to pee and i can't fall back to sleep. I told DH i look like I'm 3 months pregnant. I'm going to the gym and using the elliptical to try to keep my weight in check-still can't run because of the boobs. Ultrasound is Tuesday and it can't come soon enough. I need some reassurance from this kid. I'm preparing for a household of family this week. Our RE appointment was originally scheduled for today- MIL remembered and asked how it went!! We had to make something up. If all goes well with the ultrasound on tuesday we will be surprising her on Christmas eve with the good news.


----------



## Spudtastic

Jessie - yes dh was very drunk. He's been quite drunk a couple of times these last few weeks. I think it's his way of dealing with losing this baby. He was so excited. Unfortunately last week he drove the tractor drunk. He got a deep scrape on his arm, a scratch down his face and ran over his sunglasses. He likes a drink but it's not this bad usually but I don't think he has any body he could really talk to about it.

Well done on being proactive in getting to the gym etc. I can't wait to hear about your scan. It's so very exciting to see your little bean whatever size they are 

Caribbean - where are you? I hope you had a good trip.


----------



## Spudtastic

Book - sorry to hear you are uncomfortable. I have to admit I hate being pregnant physically. I get soooo sick and then with dd I had Braxton hicks from 22 weeks (whilst I remember I didn't feel her kick until 24 weeks), a permanent pain under my ribs, sciatica etc etc. You forget about it though when you have your little baby in your arms.

Beekay - sorry af came. Here's to a new years bfp for you too 

I love books and reading but I don't get to read much nowadays. I'd love to write too but I'm not sure of my abilities. I write for fun though. I've never told anyone this apart from my sister. You guys are my confidants.


----------



## Nikki1979

Spud - sorry about DHs accident. Did he end up getting any stitches? I am very careless too ( DH says I am accident prone). A few months ago I was washing a glass and my put my hand in to get clean the bottom and it cracked. I had a massive cut near my knuckles. DH took me to the emergency for stitches. The doctor didn't want DS in the room when he did the stitches because of the blood so DH and DS waited outside. The emergency dept was super busy that day so stitching me took a while and when DS and DH came in, DS ran to me and gave me a big hug saying that because it took a while, he thought I was dead. He was very happy to see me alive :haha: 

KFS - Happy 8 weeks. 

Terri - When is your beta? Sorry I have a hard time keeping up. I really really hope you get a BFP for Christmas. 

Caribbean - How are you?

Jessie - I get you on the boobs. Before DS I was a 32DD and for the first few months, I felt like all that was growing was my boobs. I am hoping the pain eases up for you soon.

Doxie - I am sorry about the genetic testing results. Fxed that you are not a carrier too.

Hi to everyone else :wave:


----------



## Fezzle

I liked the Goldfinch- I hadn't read Donna Tartt's other books (The Little Friend and The Secret History), so read them as well and liked them too.

My favourite book I've read this year was The Bone Clocks by David Mitchell.

Other ones I've read and liked:

The Shock of the Fall- Nathan Filer
Look Who's Back- Timur Vermes
Life After Life- Kate Atkinson
The Paying Guests- Sarah Waters
What Was Lost- Catherine O'Flynn

and also caught up on a lot of Margaret Atwood books as I just started reading her books last year.

terri- I suggested that Husband's Secret to my book club so that's what we're going to read next!


----------



## Rainshiny

Book- thank u 4 exercising safe knife skills!! Haha- I laughed for 10 min. And yay--- no bed rest!!!

But now I feel bad for being hard on mr. Spud. This must be really hard for him too. Spud-you did right- you saved his life! Otherwise he would have bled to death. Ugh. I hope things get better for your household very soon!

Nikki- awwww kids are so cute/funny.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I'm here! We made it but 5 flights is THE WORST. Never ever doing that ever again. Ever. I have had a headache since we got home 24 hours ago so I've been resting trying to get rid of it. Tylenol / Panadol is a waste of my time. 

I have pages to catch up on.. I did read everything but will reply when I am back in the land of the living.

:flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Nikki-My beta is on Tuesday morning. eek! Your son is too cute. Remind him of that story when he's a teenager and doesn't want to talk to you. hee hee. 

Spud-Sorry you had a large plate and two vegetables. hee hee. Since Christmas is at your house things will definitely be better. And yeah, keep an eye on your hubs. Driving the tractor and falling/hurting himself is really scary. Even though you had one loss, you can't have two. Maybe you should tell him that. You still need him around. I'm sure you're a great writer. With Amazon there are so many outlets for new writers, you should self publish and see how it goes! You can do it!

Caribbean-Glad you're home safely.

Fezzle-Awesome! I hope you and your friends like the book. I really enjoyed it. I saw The Bone Clocks in the library but the cover scared me. hee hee. I do judge books by their cover, but since you recommend it, maybe I'll try it in the upcoming weeks.

Jessie-Funny about your MIL calling and asking about your appointment. She is going to be so thrilled to hear the good news. I can't wait until you tell her. And that's really cool that you get to fly somewhere every month. You'll be a jet setting mama!

Book-Yay for no bedrest but boo for feeling so uncomfortable. Hopefully you and Amelia can find a place that's good for both of you.


----------



## jessiecat

Spud: I think a lot of men bury their sorrows/worries in alcohol because they keep so much to themselves. Just have to make sure it doesn't get out of hand. My hubby drank every single day after his dad passed away and I did say something to him about it because I was getting concerned. he's back to his normal once a week now. 

Nikki: I'm a 32DD also and my bras are already getting tight. I'll be happy with permanently smaller boobs after breastfeeding. 

Caribbean: Rest up! I'm sure you're glad to be back home again. 

Terri: Tuesday will be quite a day for the both of us!

HAPPY SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Nikki- that is the cutest story about your little guy! 

Spud- I'm glad DH is ok but I hope he gets another coping skill ASAP because it must be extra stressful on you. That's so cool that you have secret literary dreams! I like to write too :) 

Caribbean- are you feeling ok after those 5 flights? Ugh! That must be so exhausting.

Jessie- I'm a 40DDD (F in UK sizing) and completely understand the boobs getting in the way. Luckily for me, the boobs only went up a size and I had old bras that fit. I am a little afraid of how big they will be when I breast feed.:wacko: and I laughed so loud about 2 bags of sugar. I have been hauling sugar around for 2 days with this baking and that's heavy!

Fezzle- I am still trying to decide how I feel about Bone Clocks. I liked it but I didn't. I liked the concept but felt some things were a little too garbled in their carry out I guess. Overall I was glad I read the book though. The Paying Guests was an audio book for me. I love Sarah Waters' sense of suspense but ultimately I wasn't fond of the book because I really hated both women. Did you read her "Little Stranger"? I had that audio book as well and loved it. 
Oh and with Donna Tartt's other books, I really enjoyed Secret History but not so much the other one. 

I love talking books :) I'm working on my "Read before you see the movie" Spring/Summer release recommendations at work and we're going to do a new reading challenge for adults for 2015 and I love suggesting books for the displays! 

Hi everyone else! Hope you're having a great weekend!

I've got more baking to do today then off to my friend Steve's house for a little early birthday party for me. It's only a few of us but we will laugh, eat snacks, and watch Doctor Who episodes of my choosing.


----------



## Fezzle

I've read all of Sarah Waters books- my favourite one is either Night Watch or Fingersmith. My main problem with The Paying Guests was that knowing her usual books, I was expecting a twist, and then there wasn't one! She's cowritten a play too- we're gong to see it next month!


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi everyone.
Just popping by to let you know that although I've not been posting I have been thinking of you all. 

Fezzle I was just so sorry to see your news.:hugs:

I've not been posting because i was away and then at the start of the week my father passed away. Although he was quite elderly and in poor health it was still sudden and unexpected. Doing OK though and keeping busy.

I hope you're all well, feeling festive and ready to enjoy your holidays.


----------



## Spudtastic

Comfy - I was thinking about you this morning. I was wondering how you are doing. 

I am really sorry to hear about your father. Losing a loved one is not easy. I send you my condolences and big big hugs for you.


----------



## Nikki1979

Comfy - I am so sorry about your dad :hugs: I lost my dad 2 years ago and I can only imagine how you must be feeling especially during xmas. I hope you and your family find the strength to get through this difficult time. 

Terri - Beta day must be exciting as well as scary. I have read that the success rates are better with FET so am hoping the bean has snuggled in good and tight already. 

I am dreading the day DS becomes a teenager - right now whenever they have school excursions, he wants me to volunteer and go along. Hubby said enjoy it while you can coz he won't want to be seen with you in another 5 years. 

Jessie - By the time I was around 15-16 weeks, I couldn't find a bra in my size. Apparently to increase cup size, you had go up a band size too and when I did that, it felt like there was no support. I remember getting a card from a maternity store (Thyme) about a lady that sold bras from home and when I went to see her, she said these bras are for pregnant ladies. I said I am 17 weeks pregnant - she thought I was skinny girl with insanely huge boobs ( I am 5 ft 5 and weighed about 109 lbs at 17 weeks). Luckily its easier to get decent bras now...8 years back was another story. 

OMG, its crazy hot today - I think around 36 deg celcius..have been feeling lethargic and lazy all day.


----------



## Fezzle

Comfy- really sorry about your loss :hugs:

Today I've started OPKs again and we also BDed this morning- on one hand its a bit sad having recently thought all the TTC efforts were behind us for awhile, but it's also good to feel like we're moving ahead even though I think our chances are very low this cycle!


----------



## Spudtastic

Ladies please can I have your opinion. I am feeling a little disgruntled with my midwife. I'm not sure if I am being reasonable or not. I know our system here is a little different to yours too. We have the same midwife for the entire pregnancy and 6 weeks after birth too. I have had the same midwife every pregnancy. She's very experienced (she's about 50 and trained as a teenager in the uk and has been delivering babies ever since). I was very reassured by her with my pregnancy and birth with dd. 
She was my midwife when I miscarried at 8 weeks. I got strong spotting on the friday. She arranged a scan for the monday but on the Saturday I clearly miscarried. I called her on the Monday, she cancelled the scan and that was it. I never heard from her again. Fine. Not a problem with that. 

This mc I had my scan with no heartbeat on 4 th dec. My midwife came around to my house a few hours later and vaguely talked through a few options. On the 5th she took a hcg blood test and texted me the results on the Saturday. On the monday 8th she came to my house and took another blood sample. for hcg. Thus far I am very impressed. But I had to text on Wednesday for my results. I got a short text back and that was the last I've heard from her. 

I didn't really think about it until I went to the nurse on friday 19th (? Is that the 19th) for my blood test. The doctor had ordered another hcg which I'll ring up about tomorrow. The nurse talked to me and on the spot arranged a phone call from the lady who runs the early pregnancy loss clinic in Dunedin (320km away - nearest one). She said I should be getting my hcg done every week. It's nearly two weeks since I last spoke to my midwife. I'm still waiting to miscarry and I've heard nothing ftom her. I understand she may no longer be getting paid to care about me but I feel a bit neglected. I thought she might have even just sent me a text at least once a week to see if I have miscarried yet or even if I was no longer in her care, a call to advise me to go to the doctors or arrange my own hcg blood test. (I'm an intelligent lady, I can work it out myself but that's beside the point). 
So am I expecting too much? I'm thinking if I get pregnant again do I want another midwife? But this one delivered dd safely. I know I'm lucky I get to choose and have the same midwife throughout pregnancy but since I can and do, I feel like I need to give this some serious thought. My nan used to say 'better the devil you know than the devil you don't' but will my feelings of neglect influence any future relationship. 
Any thoughts would be appreciated. 

Ps I don't even have cramps or spotting yet. Today I should be 14 +3 and baby grew to 9 +3.


----------



## Fezzle

Spud, I don't have any experience with midwives, but I think it's reasonable to think she would still check in with you. I'm sorry you're still in a state of limbo.


----------



## terripeachy

Comfy-so sorry to hear about your father. I hope that your family will be together for Christmas and can celebrate his life. 
Spud-I don't know much about your midwife situation but if you are no longer comfortable with her, change. Maybe she has too many clients now and can't give you the attention you need and deserve. 
Fezzle- :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Comfy - sorry for your loss. 

AFM - Well, my temp spiked today. I don't know what, if anything, that means. It's possible based on my temps that I just O'd but based on my +OPK and peak fertility monitor reading, I'm 10 DPO. I guess I'll see if my temp stays up tomorrow and then just see what happens. This is the wackiest cycle I've ever had.


----------



## Vonn

Comfy--so sorry for your loss. How sad. I hope your family will be able to comfort one another over the holidays. :hugs: :hugs:

Spud--tricky situation. You could share what the doc/nurse said about weekly hcg tests and see how she responds. Perhaps have a frank conversation. I think others are right that the bottom line is you have to feel comfortable with her. If you no longer do, then it's not going to work.

Ttc--your chart is tough to interpret this month! I hope that temp jump stays high and a few days from now you get a lot to celebrate!

AFM--my dr appt went better than I expected. I was afraid it was going to be very tense. She's agreed to do most of the tests I want and we are doing IUI this month. I also got a referral to the RE and will be calling tomorrow to make an appt. Hopefully the wait won't be too long!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Comfy, I am so sorry about your father. I lost my father last Christmas. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I am sorry to hear about your dad, Comfy :hugs:

Spud - I'd find a new midwife. If you don't feel like she is giving you the attention you need, don't feel obliged to stick with her. This is absolutely 100% about YOU. 

Vonn - I am glad to hear your doctor appointment went well! 

I can only check a page at a time on my phone so I will catch up with previous page next.

AFM I had my doctor appointment today to confirm pregnancy. The very strong dark line came up within a few seconds so that's always reassuring :) I was meant to get my blood test today but my friend came over with her 3 month old baby so I missed out.. will get it tomorrow though. I hate that the forms can't just say antenatal testing. It says I need to get tested for HIV, Hep B and C, and syphilis. Blergh. Sounds so nasty. 

I have my first ultrasound scan on the 5th January so I am very excited for that! :D 

My husband was handed my friend's 3 month old baby today and he's never held a baby for more than a minute before. He had her for a good 40 minutes, even getting her settled when she fussed and got her to smile a lot at him. He was very proud of himself getting some "practice" and I thought it was just so sweet he wants to get some hands on experience. I will say though, when it came to the nappy / diaper change time, she was quickly handed back :haha: One step at a time!


----------



## Wish2BMom

comfy - I'm so very sorry for your loss. It must be so hard right now. I hope your family is able to get together for the holidays and celebrate your memories of him. Huge hugs to you.

spud - I'm with Vonn. Sounds like you've known her long enough to be able to maybe ask her or talk to her about it. Maybe if you set expectations, she'll follow them. If you are comfortable 'enough' with her (the devil you know) and want to keep her, that's the way to go, I'd think.

TTC - your cycle does look weird but I hope it's a good-weird!! are you having any symptoms?

terri, Jessie - thinking of you and your scans tomorrow! 

Caribbean - glad your tests came out well! I love the story about your DH, he sounds similar to mine. He hadn't held babies EVER until one of our good friends basically just handed him her son one day like 'hold him, I have to do this...' and gave him no choice. Turns out, he's really good with kids! I was a little nervous with how stand-offish he was!

afm - BD Marathon is just about over (one more tonight, hopefully), 1dpo today I believe. Hopefully it was a success!


----------



## TTC74

Wish2BMom said:


> TTC - your cycle does look weird but I hope it's a good-weird!! are you having any symptoms?

No symptoms. I thought I had implantation cramping at 6 DPO, but nothing new.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Terri, betas today or tomorrow?


----------



## terripeachy

Tomorrow! Seriously, do not get excited. I feel like I'm just going through the motions at this point, so you all should feel the same. I didn't want to take my shot last night. I was watching football and was like 'Ugh..do I have to get up and do this again? If there is a baby inside, then yes I do. I can't risk not taking my medicine JUST IN CASE.' So I got up and did it. Then this morning with my prenatals I went through the same thing. So....we have about one more day (24-26 hours) to wait and then the secret will be out! I'll either be happy to take more shots or happy to not take anymore shots. :juggle:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Praying you will be happy to have to take more shots. I have plenty to keep me busy while I wait. LOL Laundry, Gift wrapping, grocery shopping, cleaning, and cooking. Ahh the fun life. LOL


----------



## jessiecat

hey ladies!!! 

Comfy: so sorry about your dad. Im dad less too (my dad passed away when i was 23) When youre feeling better put together an album of pictures of him and write down good memories. I look at my album a lot. 

Vonn: So glad your doc was receptive to your requests! 

Peachy: i hope you get to shoot yourself up for many days to come

Wish: you must be happy the BD marathon is coming to an end. I know i was. I didnt have fun with it at all :(. Now i cant wait to do it! No pressure

caribbean: my hubs is the same way with kids. he doesnt have a lot of experience but he'a always up for holding them. I loved seeing him with my nephew 

Spud: i wouldnt know what to do in your situation. Ive never had a dr or nurse go above and beyond - ive always had to follow up and make sure im well taken care of. I need to find some new providers! 

Sorry if i missed the rest of you. Trying to do this on my phone, but HELLO!!!

I canceled my scan for tomorrow. I've been having pains on my lower right on/off for 4 days. I was so scared of ectopic since my right side is the blocked side. I went to the ER last
night and they ordered an ultrasound and bloodwork. I was able to see the yolk sac and gestational sac IN THE UTERUS! yay. Baby is still too small to see- the doc says im probably only around 4.5- 5 weeks even though im 6 weeks based off LMP. HCG levels are 7500. 
Such a huge relief. Hubs shed some tears. It didnt help that i was also put in the same ER bed that my father in law was in when he got sick in august (!!!!) I will be delivering his first grandchild in the same hospital he passed away in. So crazy.


----------



## Doxie

Comfy....I am sorry. :(

Since I ovulated, my nipples have been very sore. It's never been like this. Since a few days before ovulation and even through today, I have had horrible right side pain when I bend over and/or lift something. I feel it particularly when I am assisting my dog to walk while holding onto the top of his harness. No clue what that is from. I think it's my abdomen area but wouldn't be surprised if it was all radiating from somewhere in my back.

I had progesterone and blood taken to do the cystic fibrosis test. Not sure when I know results if either. 

Fx for Terri that everything is groovy tomorrow!!!!

I hope everyone had a good weekend and is getting to have some joy during the holiday season. If your family aggravates you and stresses you, make your own holiday traditions and special moments! That's what I do!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Jessie - so glad that everything looked fantastic this weekend! Sad you had to go to the ER, though, but I'm glad all worked out. That is pretty crazy about the hospital bed.

Doxie - FX'ed those are good, albeit annoying, symptoms to be having!

terri - your temps look really good. FX'ed for you to have a Merry Injection Christmas!


----------



## terripeachy

Jessie-I'm glad everything is ok, but yeah, scary about going to the ER. So now do you have another scan scheduled since the baby was too small to see? 

Doxie-Sorry you're feeling rough but your temps are looking great now that you ovulated. hee hee. No more ups and downs for you.

Galvan-I hear you about being preoccupied with stuff. In one day we'll know.

TTC-fxfx :dust:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Jessie, glad baby is in the uterus!! Worrying about ectopics is stressful! I hate that part of early pregnancy since my TR. 

Vonn, Fx the marathon works!!

AFM, my BD marathon will be starting in a couple of days. I am on CD7, so I will start the OPKs probably tomorrow afternoon just to see where I am at. If it is dark, I will start testing in morning and afternoon Christmas Eve.

Is everyone ready for Christmas? I still have some shopping to do. i had planned on going today with Oh, but he woke up with a fever of 102. He feels better now, so I think we will be going later this afternoon hopefully. My washer quit! I need to do laundry!! I guess I will be going to the laundromat tomorrow since the repairman can't get out until after Christmas. Uggg!! I have a couple of gifts that I am trying to decide whether to put them in the kids stockings or under the tree. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Praying for you Terri!! You so deserve this!!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Going through a slightly anti-social phase. I'm reading and following what's going on but don't feel like talking much. Just know I'm rooting you all on!


----------



## Doxie

What are the symptoms of etopics?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Doxie - my boobs were hurting from about 3/4 DPO, so take it as a good sign!

Terri - we are allowed to get excited for you, even if you're being mellow! Keeping my fingers crossed it's good news. 

Jessie - It's great to hear everything went smoothly with the scan. Yay for being where it should be!

Lan - you don't even need an excuse! Hide away :) You know where to find us :hugs:

Galvan - I have been pretty slack this year with Christmas. Usually I send out cards and have my house all decked out with pretty sparkly decor, and my tree up since the first week of December, but this year I just... nope. Of course it's because I was overseas for the month leading up to Christmas, but we've been home for 3 days and the tree still isn't up. I also thought because it was our first Christmas as husband and wife, I would have made even more of an effort for a lovely family Christmas. Maybe I will bake some cookies with my daughter today :D

As for presents, I bought my daughter a bunch of stuff but nothing big. Hard to compete with her dad who just got her an iPhone 6 :coffee: 
I only got my mother a present because she specifically asked me to buy it for her while I was overseas.. but that's it. My husband and I don't even have gifts for each other! Although of course, I tell him that cooking his little baby is present enough :haha:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Doxie said:


> What are the symptoms of etopics?

I just looked up this:

The symptoms of ectopic pregnancy can include:
the usual signs of pregnancy, such as amenorrhoea (missed period), morning sickness and breast tenderness
pain in the lower abdomen
pain in the lower back
cramps on one side of the pelvis
vaginal bleeding or spotting
sudden and severe pain in the lower abdomen (if the fallopian tube ruptures).

Everything okay?


----------



## Doxie

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Doxie said:
> 
> 
> What are the symptoms of etopics?
> 
> I just looked up this:
> 
> The symptoms of ectopic pregnancy can include:
> the usual signs of pregnancy, such as amenorrhoea (missed period), morning sickness and breast tenderness
> pain in the lower abdomen
> pain in the lower back
> cramps on one side of the pelvis
> vaginal bleeding or spotting
> sudden and severe pain in the lower abdomen (if the fallopian tube ruptures).
> 
> Everything okay?Click to expand...

Well, I think so...just have no clue wtf this right side pain is. It's like going on and on. Can't tell if its my back or what. It only kicks in though when I bend over or lift something.


----------



## Doxie

For the hell of it, I'm going to PIAC on Christmas Eve. You ladies will be the first to know when I get my BFP.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Doxie- Ectopic would be a combination intense cramping on one side with corresponding shoulder pain. They thought I might have had one and the RE emphasized it has to be both shoulder and cramping.

Jessie- that must have been so scary! I am glad everything is ok though

Terri - thinking of you

Caribbean- that is so sweet about your hubby.

Vonn- Fx Fx

Galvan- I think I am ready for Christmas but I never quite feel ready lol. Hubs is getting loot crate for his present and just a couple stocking stuffers so it was easy this year. My baking was done on Saturday and I was reminded that the rolling pin is the bane of my existence lol. I just have to make a slow cooker pb fudge cake on Weds and then that's it. 

AFM- had my 1 hour glucose screen this morning. The orange stuff was nowhere near as nasty as I expected. I had another syph test in with the bloodwork, which was weird since I already had one. I also met my new OB group and I love love love my new OB. And since it was next door, I popped in to the pediatric group I wanted to check out and made a prenatal appointment.


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - Thinking of you and fx'ed that its a positive result tomorrow. 

Vonn - I am glad that your doctor is finally listening and doing all the tests you requested. TTC is stressful enough as it is!! 

Jessie - so glad you got to see the sac and fetal pole. You may have ovulated hence the discrepancy in fetal size and lmp. Sorry that you are having cramping, hope it eases up soon. 

Doxie - Fingers crossed you get a BFP as a Christmas present. 

AFM - am so busy and have so much to do. DS is home for 6 weeks ( school holidays) and he keeps me busy all day. Have done most of my gift wrapping and will be putting them under the tree tomorrow night after DS goes to bed. He is eagerly waiting for Santa.


----------



## somedayisnow

Terri, I have everything crossed for you, even my eyes which makes typing difficult. :wacko:

Hello to everyone else. I've been off for a while but still think of you all lots. Wishing each of you lots of baby dust and happy holidays all around.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Good luck Terri! Thinking about you today /tonight for me 

:dust:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Having a bad night :growlmad:

I got mad at my daughter tonight... today, I made lunch, no one helped me clear up. I made a dessert this afternoon that everyone was more than happy to eat. No one helped or cleared up. I was then relaxing on the couch when I am asked if I can make dinner. I bought a ham today and my daughter was slicing off pieces and wanted an actual sandwich but complained when I asked her to clear a spot on the kitchen counter as it was so cluttered, I couldn't even put a plate down. It pisses me off I have to do everything, no one has even bothered taking their plate back to the kitchen let alone clean up in there, and then expect me to make them dinner! I even left all the dishes hoping someone would notice and help out, but nope.
I am jetlagged as hell, uhhh pregnant..... and everyone is still acting like their arms are painted on. I have to also work tomorrow whereas these two will still be doing nothing tomorrow. This place better be spotless when I get home. I am sick of being the maid! 

Grrrrrrr.

Very grumpy and hormonal.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for thinking of me everyone. I'm at the clinic now waiting for them to call my name. Thankfully it's pretty empty so I can get in and get out. 

Caribbean-sorry no one is helping you. We have to do everything and never get a break. Luckily my hubs does do dishes and make the bed so all I have to do is cook and eat! Ha ha. It's still early in your marriage. Make a deal now.


----------



## kfs1

I've been super-busy with my mom in town but I have been reading.

Comfy - I'm so, so sorry about your Dad. You're in my thoughts. I hope you and your family are doing ok.

Terri - love you girl! I am only thinking positive thoughts for you today. I'll be checking in all day.

Happy holidays to everyone else!


----------



## TTC74

I've never been so eager for AF to arrive so that I could reset my cycle. Such a wacky month of low temps for me!


----------



## terripeachy

Doxie-Can't wait until tomorrow for your results. hee hee. Plus, I'll need something besides my MIL to pay attention to. I've seen plenty of people on here who ovulate late and think that they are never going to catch the egg, and then they do...as much as you and DH BD, I'm sure that's what is happening to you. Yeah!

TTC-Hope AF arrives. ha ha.


----------



## Doxie

All my positive energy going to Terri today!!!!


----------



## jessiecat

Terri: Sending some of my pregnancy symptoms East to you. ;)

Dox: I had sore boobs 5 days before AF was due and then she never came. :D Fingers crossed, friend. 

Caribbean: I am very clear to friends and family that if I cook THEY clean. It sucks that we have to outright verbalize it. 

Book: What kinds of goodies did you make? (i'm sorry if i missed that before). I have a secret desire to become a pie lady, but I've never even made a batch of cookies! HAHA. So happy you like your new OB. 

Nikki: Do you think this will be your son's last Christmas believing in Santa? I was reading stories of how people found out Santa wasn't real and it was sorta amusing. Some of the folks cried when they found out. 

TTC: I hope you get AF soon for your sake!

I had the worst night last night since finding out I'm pregnant. Hubby did some pro bono work for our Indian neighbor, and in return he took us out to his favorite Indian restaurant and ordered his favorite dishes. The meal was INCREDIBLE, but i suffered so much with gas, bloating, and other bathroom issues all throughout the night (you can imagine). My cupboard is ridiculous- it's filled with Pepto Bismol, Gas X, Beano, and Tums. On the bright side, at least I don't have morning sickness! :wacko:

Off to grocery shop for meals for the next few days. We're going to do a polish xmas eve dinner (fish, potatoes, noodles, sauerkraut)- a tradition in my family. For Christmas day we're having steaks, lobster tails, bacon wrapped scallops, cheesy potatoes and a kale and brussel sprout salad. 
Oh and Tums or Pepto Bismol for dessert. HAHA. :/


----------



## Wish2BMom

Jessie - I'm flying down to your house for Christmas Day!! yummmmmm


----------



## Lanfear333

Thinking of you this morning, Terri!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Praying fir great news today, Terri!!


----------



## beekay

Just popping in b/c I wanted to send happy vibes to Terri this morning. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Doxie

Jessie, love the menu! I'm making sauce, meatballs and gnocchi for Christmas. We're going out for seafood Christmas Eve. Since I have a honey baked ham gift card, we're getting one of those too.


----------



## terripeachy

Hcg of 5.7. Probably not viable but I am to continue my meds until I get home. It should be 100 at this point. :shrug:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Comfy- I am so sorry about your Dad. 

Terri- Every ounce of positive energy is going to you!

Caribbean- Ugh! I don't blame you for being grouchy. I would be livid! I have to go off on DH periodically about cleaning up after himself and not doing dishes. He hasn't vacuumed in weeks and that drives me crazy because it's his job and he gets annoyed if I do it because he thinks I am a pregnant lady made of glass.

Jessie- your meal sounds great! I made PB kisses, ginger cookies, white chocolate raspberry cookies, Christmas crack, bacon jam, rosemary cheddar crackers, and chocolate mint crinkles. DH made fudge. Now I just have to do is make some hot fudge pb cake in the slow cooker for Christmas. I hope your poor digestive system is feeling calmer after the Indian food.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--I've got my fingers crossed its a slow implanter. This has all the makings of a Christmas miracle! It is frustrating, though, when what you want is a definitive answer. Don't lose hope.


----------



## Rainshiny

Terri... Hoping for a miracle on this one that's it's a super slow riser... Hugs and more hugs!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks all. I was looking forward to a coffee, but I will continue with my decaf tea over the weekend and see what happens on Sunday when I go back in. I need a Christmas miracle!! Onwards and upwards with my butt shots and I'm super excited to go running tomorrow. It's been ages and it's supposed to be 70 degrees in Williamsburg. Woop!


----------



## jessiecat

Terri: like rainy said-really hoping it's a slow riser. What did the doc say? Do u go in for another test after xmas?


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Ladies..................havent posted much as been crazily busy........

Peachy - hoping its a slow riser.................keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - praying its a late implanter as well as a slow riser. I think I am one of those people who naturally have slow risers ( low hcgs). My DS is an example of that. 

Jessie - He is starting to question me about Santa. I have talked to other moms in my sons class and they also think this might be the last year presents come from Santa. Makes me sad to think that my baby is growing up.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi ladies

Terri - Fingers crossed for Sunday. 

Comfy - how are you and your family doing? I hope you are finding comfort in each other during this holiday. 

Fezzle - how are you holding up?

Ttc74 - I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Caribbean - my goodness I would be soooo furious. Actually I got furious about cleaning up my husbands emptys and glasses after his drinkies from last night. I totally understand. It's similar here for me too. I hope your family realise and help you more.

I haven't re read posts so I'm sorry if I have missed someone. Thanks for your comments regarding myidwife.
I'm also still waiting. Last fridays hcg was 19700 so I'm guessing it's much lower now. I plotted a graph with my hcg and dates it was taken. Without knowing the way hcg falls (curve, line etc etc) I can't be sure but I'm guessing my hcg will be nearing very low numbers around 29th so I decided that's when my miscarriage will happen. Still feels too soon as I don't have any cramps or spotting. I would be 15 weeks tomorrow. I was hoping it would happen by the end of the year.

It doesn't feel like Christmas. I will never get used to a Christmas in summer. I need the darkness followed by colourful lights and the cold follwed by mulled wine


----------



## Vonn

I am going to take a few days off, for the holiday and to try and regain some balance in my life. I am realizing that my inclination to research, fix, repeat does not leave any space for cultivating my relationship with DH. It is suffering majorly and I need to do repair work.

:xmas3::xmas9::xmas6: MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL YOU LOVELY LADIES!! :xmas3::xmas9::xmas6:


----------



## Spudtastic

Oooh there's an ice bar in queenstown - may have to go for a visit


----------



## terripeachy

Enjoy your holiday Vonn and check in when you can!
Spud-oh cool. Take pics. 
Nikki-thanks for your words.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

My house was spotless when I got home from work :) I guess my little outburst yesterday didn't fall on deaf ears! Even the floors were mopped. Ahhhh so nice to come home to a clean house and put my feet up.


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi everyone,
Thanks for your kind words and for thinking of me. Today I've been trying to make a start on writing my Dad's eulogy but have been procrastinating dreadfully. After stripping most of the wallpaper from the bathroom I've now made a start at typing some things up.

My IVF drugs arrived this morning. Came in a fabulously large box. Hope the rest of my Christmas parcels are less 'stabby.':haha:

Brother and his wife popping by later and then tomorrow DH and I plan a quiet day together.

Terri so sorry your beta wasn't more definitive. Like everyone I'll be hoping that embie carries on setting up home in your uterus and all is ok.:hugs:

Happy and peaceful Christmas to everyone.:xmas16:


----------



## Doxie

happy Christmas eve! Bfn this am, but I'm numb to it anymore.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Merry Christmas Eve to all - I hope everyone is able to have a safe, relaxing and peaceful (or crazy, fun-filled! whatever your taste!) holiday with family and friends.

I like your thinking, Vonn - I'm going to try to keep in mind what I have in my life now, what DH and I have built so far between us in the past 11 yrs and try not to stress about not having control over what may or may not be. 

Doxie - still could be early. FX'ed for you!

Terri - crossed fingers & toes for your little embryos!

:flasher:

oh wait, wrong one...

:xmas3::xmas8::xmas8::xmas12:


----------



## Taurus8484

Merry Xmas ladies, have a wonderful day. .....may all your dreams for 2015 come true xx


----------



## kfs1

Merry Christmas ladies! xoxoxo


----------



## moni77

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Nikki1979

Merry Christmas everyone <3


----------



## Rainshiny

Sorry for the bfn anyway, Doxie, hugs!!

Comfy, so sad to write a eulogy, but maybe it will help in some sort of way...peace with you

Glad your kitchen was clean, Caribbean!!

It's a good time to love the ones we are with and enjoy the moments we have together. 

Merry Christmas to all and your families and loved ones, with us, in memory, and coming to us in the future! !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Just wanted to wish everyone a healthy and happy Christmas. Or, as I like to say, Merry Yuhanufestikwanzamas!

and Terri- a special Christmas wish that you just have late implanters!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Turkey is in the oven, smelling amazing. My husband and daughter are playing games together on the computer next to me. The puppies are snuggled on the couch with me and I am just very content with life at the moment :)

Merry Christmas everyone. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## terripeachy

Merry Christmas, ladies!!

I hope you all have a great day with family, friends, fellow church members, pets, babies, etc. Enjoy it because 2015 is right around the corner and who knows what we'll find. Love ya!!


----------



## Fezzle

Merry Christmas everyone! Hoping for a great 2015 for us all!

My ovaries might be giving me a good Christmas present today- I got a positive OPK yesterday (solid smiley!). I'm only CD14 today, and I've never ovulated this early, even when I took the Clomid last cycle. Granted there won't be any BDing now as I'm in another country than OH, but if anything it seems like my mc has made my body more normal, not less, unless it's a false positive!


----------



## Spudtastic

Merry Christmas everyone. 
It's Boxing Day here. I had wonderful day yesterday. My daughter had so much fun and that made my day.
I hope all your Christmas wishes come true.

Fezzle - glad to hear you got +ve opks. Possibly it's a good thing your oh is overseas otherwise you'd be tempted to bd. I've been told it's good to wait one cycle after a mc to let your lining etc build up properly


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

What a lazy lazy day... I passed out at 7pm last night and didn't get out of bed until midday today. So tired! Now I am back in bed ready to sleep again and it's 10pm. I'm glad I had such a lazy day today. I hope everyone is having a lovely holiday :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Merry Christmas ladies!!

Terri, I didn't respond to your post, but I did check in. I had the flu and finally feel like half a person today. I am praying this is just a slow starter. :hugs:


----------



## jessiecat

Hi Ladies! Hope you all had a very Merry Christmas!!!! 

Terri- i was in Williamsburg a few weeks ago. There are an insane number of pancake houses in that town. 

Dox: Sorry about the BFN. I know how disappointing it is to see it, but it will make your BFP that much more incredible. 

We still have family here and I'm off to enjoy some time with them.<3


----------



## Spudtastic

I do not know why I'm posting this really. Before my last miscarriage I took a frer about five days before it happened and I got a very weak positive so I kind of knew something was wrong. I poas this morning hoping for a feint line but instead I got an instant bold line. Ugggg could be a long wait. Anyway I figured line porn was line porn ha ha. I still got some excitement of sorts from it. Strange but true.

We have visitors at the moment which is fun.
 



Attached Files:







20141228_113808.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hoping and praying your betas will finish dropping quickly, Spud! :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

I just went on Facebook and there are beautiful huge belly pregnant photos of my friend who starting ttc #2 at the same time as me. I'm a bad friend as it made me cry and I don't want to see her at the moment. I have to get over it as my friendship is important but it's taken me longer than I thought. 

And I'm really sorry I keep posting about it. It's just that to everyone else I lost my baby 3.5 weeks ago and they see me as not pregnant any more. Really I haven't lost my baby yet. You guys still listen and understand for which I thank you. I remember a tv program many years ago where a lady couldn't let go off her grief from losing a baby. She got a balloon and released it. I don't know if anything like that will work for me. Has anything like that worked for anybody here?


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have lost 2 babies over the past 2 years, and I still have my moments where I cry about it. It took me a long time to get over it. My first MC, I couldn't stand pregnant women for over a year. I hated seeing pregnant women and hated FB because of all the pregnancy announcements and my SILs were pregnant then. One of my SIls that was pregnant lost her baby at 16 weeks that year. She just recently started holding and playing with our niece. I couldn't imagine being pregnant still and having to wait to MC knowing it will defintiely happen. It is a horrible thing that you are going through and am praying for you. Your doctors won't do a D&C?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Spud don't ever apologise for posting about this. We are all here for you no matter what! It seems a bit cruel your body is drawing this out for so long :( it would give you some false hope that just maybe..... which is just extra shitty. 
There is no "taking longer than you thought". It's still very early days so don't beat yourself up for anything.
:hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry you still have a ways to go Spud. My heart breaks for you. Most of my FB friends are much older than I so I usually see the grand baby announcements and it doesn't bother me. Not too many of my friends are having babies at this point. 

I'm already ready for another vacation and this one isn't even over yet! Hee hee. A few more days.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Praying for good betas today, Terri!!


----------



## kfs1

Spud - I hope things move quickly for you. If things don't progress, are you against a d&c? Either way, so sorry for you.

Terri - I will be stalking today.

Hi everyone else. Still coming down from a holiday coma - it's been a ridiculously busy week. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## terripeachy

Negative results today. :cry:


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Terri. I am so sorry.


----------



## Rainshiny

Terri, I'm so sorry to hear that... &#128554;&#128148;


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri, I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Comfycushions

:hugs:Spud, I am so so sorry what a long and protracted affair you are going through. I admit in my naivety I never knew it coukd take so so long. Please post whatever and whenever you need.

Terri, babe I'm so sorry.:hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Terri, in so sorry :(

:hugs:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Oh Spud, don't ever apologize to us for venting about what is going on with you. My heart breaks for you that your body is prolonging this.

Terri :hugs: It will happen for you!

Fezzle- Yay for the positive OPK! I'm glad your cycle is regulating itself so quickly

Hope everyone had a relaxing and enjoyable holiday! Ours was hectic- 5hrs in the car between the in-laws and my family. Next year we are going to spread it out over 2 days because I am NOT doing that with a baby! I did get a diaper bag with diapers, a sleepy snuggle lamb, and a minnie mouse for Amelia which was nice. Oh and some super cute Red Sox onesies that DH was NOT thrilled about (he likes the A's and Yankees).

Tomorrow is my birthday. The big 4-0. I'm hormonal, we're broke, DH is working, and I am anticipating a big old pity party for myself.


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy - :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm so sorry, spud and Terri :(

I'm at a loss for more to say...


----------



## Lanfear333

:hugs: to both Spud and Peachy.


----------



## TTC74

Sorry Spud. :( 

AFM, my cycle reset over the holidays. So, I'm hoping for a better month (i.e., an ovulatory one - hopefully with a BFP to show for it.)


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - :hugs: I'm thinking about you. 

My Christmas wish this year is that everyone gets their bfps in 2015. 

Book - happy birthday  I hope you have a great day. 

Galvan - I'm sorry to hear you get upset too. Big hugs. I have to accept that the heartache never goes away and perhaps this will help. I can choose to get a d & c if I want one. And I'm so lucky that here in nz it's free too. (I assume). I have to admit I'm scared of surgery and a general anesthetic so I've decided to wait it out though part of me wishes that I had done it already so it was over and done with by now. I also have to travel 320kms to the nearest hospital that offers a d &c which is a pain.

Oh as I write this I've got nasty pains ooooh maybe something is happening. 

Everyone thank you for your hugs and kind words.

Hmmmm pain is gone.

Dh started working at 7 am. It's 8.30pm and he's still working and is expecting to work all night too. Same tomorrow :-(


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Sorry Terri :( :hugs:

Spud I hope something happens for you soon xox

Happy big 4-0 birthday Book!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:flower:Happy birthday, Book!:cake:


----------



## moni77

Happy Birthday Book!! Enjoy it!


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-Hope your birthday was fantastic! Happy birthday!

Everyone else-Wishing you the best in 2015! Happy New Year!! <3


----------



## Spudtastic

Book - I hope you were well and truly looked after on your bday 

This is probably tmi but I just had to share. I just had cm tinged with brown. When this happened in July the heavy bleeding started 4 days after. No more pains but I'm excited and sad at the same time. It's time to say goodbye and move forward.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc74 - I'm glad your cycle reset over the hols


----------



## Nikki1979

Happy Birthday Book. 

Spud - I am so sorry. Its always hard to let go but life is so unfair sometimes and leaves you no choice. Massive hugs to you. 

Happy New year everyone. I am in Australia so its 2015 here already. I woke up from a strange dream this morning. In my dream, I was 14 weeks pregnant and was telling my sis that even though I am 14 weeks, I don't have a baby bump. I was all stressed out that I hadn't had my NT scan and was frantically calling around and trying to make an appointment for an ultrasound. I stopped for a moment and touched my stomach and I felt the babys heartbeat ( even though I know in reality you cant just feel it from the outside). It calmed me down a bit. I have renewed hope that maybe 2015 is my year and I pray that all of us ladies have a baby in our arms by the end of 2015.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi ladies! I hope it's ok if I join this thread since it seems to be easier to follow than the monthly ones that most of us were a part of. Happy New Year! I hope we all get our BFP wishes in 2015 :dust:


----------



## TTC74

Welcome Hope!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks!


----------



## Spudtastic

Nikki - I loved your dream. Surely it's a good sign  perhaps it's your baby telling you that you're not pregnant yet (no bump) but he or she is already with you waiting for that bfp later this year.

Hope - welcome. This is all of our year. I feel it


----------



## moni77

Welcome and happy New year to all! 2015 is going to be a great year!


----------



## kfs1

Happy new year all!! Looking forward to more BFPs for this group in 2015!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi all! Happy New Year! I really, truly hope that this is a great year for all of us. 

spud - I hope things are moving along for you. Time to restart.

I wanted to look up something fun - symbolism of Year of 2015. In the Chinese Zodiac, it's the year of the Sheep/Goat Here's a little quote for all of us:

"The Sheep (Goat) is a Yin energy, a symbol of Peace, Harmonious co-existence and Tranquility. That is the primary and fundamental mood for this year."


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks wish - hopefully it would be a nice harmonious year 

Afm - I had my blood test results back and they were all clear  hopefully I just got unlucky twice in a row.
nothing yet either but my parents arrive a week Monday (12th) from england to stay for two months. I'm very excited but they can also help look after Isla too if the miscarriage happens after 12th.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Got a faint BFP on Wondfo and FRER this am, but negative digi. Heading in for a blood test now, but pretty sure it's another chemical :(


----------



## Spudtastic

Hopethisyear - good luck. I hopr the blood test gors well


----------



## GalvanBaby

Happy belated birthday, Book!

Spud, I hope the brown CM is a sign. I am praying that you can stat bleeding soon, so you can get past this quickly. :hugs:

Nikki, FX your dream is a good sign!

Hello, everyone else! Happy New Year!! 

I am 6dpo, but haven't been temping for the past 3 days. Alcohol and not sleeping affects it, so I didn't waste my time waking up to check it. I will start temping again tomorrow. I have felt horrible since 2dpo. I know it is way too early for any symptoms, so it is more than likely just a virus. I just wish my head would quit hurting. LOL NYE, I had horrible heartburn, and couldn't wait to get home to take tums, but we didn't come home until 5:30am. Mexicans can party. LOL 

As for NYE, we cooked out and had pozole. Made mixed drinks, dancing, and karaoke. All in all it was really fun, but cold! Even my kids had fun, and they say adult parties are boring. LOL


----------



## Nikki1979

Hopethisyear - fingers crossed your blood result is positive. Frer and Wondfo are more sensitive than the digital tests so all you need is for the hcg to build up to get confirmation from the digital.


----------



## Spudtastic

Galvan - thanks for the thoughts. Your new year sounds fun. What is pozole? I enjoyed my new year even though it sounds sad. Dh was working, both Isla and the cat slept and I watched a very cheesy movie on my own. I also went to bed at ten pm. Lol.

So I'm also wondering why my dh:
- leaves his screw drivers all over the living room floor I instead of putting them away. He also opened a package and left the packaging strewn all over the floor
- traipsed grass throughout the house without clearing it up.
- spilled beer on the floor without clearing it up and left the empties scattered around the place
- left his dirty washing in various rooms
- and before he went to bed cooked himself a snack leaving all the stuff everywhere including the congealed bloody meat bag on the side when he knows I really hate red meat anyway.

Now I know he works hard and I can be quite critical but really...this was just yesterday evening. How much time does he think I have to just clear up after him.


----------



## Spudtastic

So dh redeemed himself a bit today. I know I sometimes have a bit of a grumble about his messiness but I am actually very lucky that that is his worst trait (that and no foreplay ha ha). He has so many good qualities etc (why I married him and had his child). But sometimes he could perhaps pick up


----------



## GalvanBaby

Spud, Pozole is a pork or chicken and hominy soup that is topped with shredded lettuce or cabbage, radishes, onions, and lime juice. It is served with avocado and tortilla chips. Here is the recipe:

https://www.mexicoinmykitchen.com/2010/09/how-to-make-pozole-como-hacer-pozole.html

DS is sick, so I didn't sleep much last night. My temp was below coverline, but I don't know if I even slept the required 4 hours before taking it this morning either, so I am going to ignore it. I put it into FF anyway though.


----------



## Spudtastic

Galvan - pozole sounds delicious yum. I hope your son gets well soon.

Hope thisyear- how did your blood test go?

I'm going to ask for an hcg blood test tomorrow. I'm sure it must be very low but I'd like to know.


----------



## Hopethisyear

It only came back as 6, so looks like a chemical :( retest on monday
 



Attached Files:







mir_20150103_093107.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Vonn

Hi all, happy 2015! Here's hoping this year brings us all to :cloud9: It seems like quite a few ladies have taken a break over the holidays. I look forward to some updates in the coming days! I took a break, too, from posting, at least. It's hard to walk away and not follow people's progress. :winkwink: People in my life are generally very supportive, but I still feel as though you all are the only ones who really get how difficult and consuming this TTC process can be. I am very thankful this support system exists!

Spud & Terri--I continue to think of you two and hope you are doing okay.

Hope--is your hpt getting darker? Perhaps this bean is stickier than you first thought?!?!

AFM--We did our first IUI this month. I hope it is just what we need, but since the problem is not DH's sperm, I'm not 100% convinced it will help. My insurance covers 6 IUI's per confirmed pregnancy, so I figure why not try it. Can't hurt to get those spermies closer to the egg. We didn't accompany it with any clomid, femara, etc., because the dr I have been seeing wasn't in favor. 

Since I'd prefer to have a reproductive endocrinologist overseeing all of this, we have an appointment at a new place on January 16. I hope we don't need it, but I'm glad to have it.

Even as recently as a couple months ago, I optimistically believed DH and I would not be a couple in need of IVF or other serious medical intervention. I still believe we'll get a baby somehow, but I am starting to resign myself to the more realistic stance that when we do, it will be one expensive baby. 

I also still have a nagging feeling that my thyroid is still not functioning well enough to allow a pregnancy to happen. That is incredibly frustrating and demoralizing. I desparately work to optimize every facet of fertility to compensate for my wacky thyroid. I'm now reading about castor oil compresses, melatonin, and high doses of DHEA. Thoughts on/experience with any of those?


----------



## Spudtastic

Hope - I'm hoping for a sticky bean for you too.

Vonn - I hope iui works. I would feel the same and try it anyway since it is covered by insurance. Sorry to hear about your thyroid. I hope you manage to get your bfp. 

I went I. For an hcg blood test today and the nurse was so lovely. She gave me a big hug. She totally understood about everything and even gave me an extra check over temps etc. Then this afternoon (just now) I went to the bathroom and there was more brown. I hope this goes ok because there is always a small chance I'll have to be rushed off to the hospital all those kms away for a d & c anyway. 
I ate some crap food today (I was supposed to start eating healthily today) but I did make a call to someone I saw before about eating healthily and weighing me etc one a fortnight. It works out the same as a weight watchers membership and it's one on one so I'm investing in my health and future bubby (kiwi slang for baby).


----------



## Hopethisyear

Vonn - I hope the IUI works for you FX'd

Spud - Your nurse sounds very sweet & caring

AFM - started cramping and spotting this afternoon so pretty sure I'm out. I will go in for blood test tomorrow. I have an appointment with my RE later this week which I scheduled last month to talk about IVF. I'm also going to ask him if there are any other tests I can do to see why I keep having CP's.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Here are some pics of my little bean :) Snuggled in nicely, measuring 8 weeks +1 so I must have implanted late. She said it has a very strong heartbeat of 170 bpm so that's reassuring! She also found a small hematoma above the sac so she said I might get a little bit of bleeding, and not to worry. So I can breathe a little sigh of relief that little beany baby is doing just fine :)

https://i62.tinypic.com/161ykwo.jpg

https://i58.tinypic.com/sg6es9.jpg


----------



## Nikki1979

Lovely pics Carribean <3


----------



## kfs1

Hope - I'm so sorry about the chemical. I hope your doctor can give you some answers at your next appointment.

Spud - I'm happy that the nurse treated you well, as she should! I hope things move swiftly for you. And good for you for getting healthy.

Vonn - I don't think anyone who ends up having to go through IUIs or IVF ever imagines it in the beginning. It's definitely something that you build up to over time but you'll know if it's the right decision for you if it comes to that point. Good luck with your IUI!!!

Caribbean - Congrats on the sticky bean!


----------



## Lanfear333

Happy New Year!!! That was a nice break from the pages for a bit. 

Welcome Hope. Sorry about the possible chemical.

It does appear there are a lot of other ladies that took a break like I did. I hope the page gets back to it's usual business, soon with a lot of bfps.

I'm just hanging out at 5dpo. I think we're losing steam with this ttc thing. My temps were really strange this month and I got dotted crosshairs instead of solid lines. I don't know if it pinpointed my O date right, but it looks like we only BD'd twice. Hopefully it was enough.

My in-laws got me a Fitbit for Christmas, so my love of working out has returned since I have something to keep me accountable. I hope the weight gain that always happens when I start caps off soon, though. It's always so discouraging, but happens every time.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hope - keep us posted on the doc visit. I hope you stopped spotting and things remain positive!

Vonn - good luck with the IUI. We have our first RE appointment on 1/19 and I'm assuming that's the route that we'll be offered. I'm ready for science to intervene.

break girls - welcome back!!
lan - I got a fitbit last year but I need it to kick into re-motivation mode!!!

Caribbean - what a gorgeous little Carib-BEAN you have there!! ;) har har har

spud - I'm glad you finally got a professional to treat you the way you deserve!


----------



## Lanfear333

Yes, Caribbean, that is a beautiful little bean you have there. Thanks for sharing the picture!


----------



## beekay

Happy New Year everyone :thumbup:

Caribbean - beautiful pics - thanks for sharing :flower:

Spud & Terrri - hope you are both doing well....thinking about you both.

Hope - sorry to hear about your CP....hope your doc can provide some guidance or tests to help determine why you keep having these - it must be very hard to see a positive and not really be able to get your hopes up about it!

Vonn - sending good-luck vibes for your IUI :thumbup:

Lanfear - My temps are wonky this month too. I have no idea what's happening....but I got a peak OPK on Friday and we BD'd on Fri, Sat and Sun....no peak on my temps to indicate an "O" though :growlmad: Sorry to hear you're "losing steam".....keep the faith!....2015 will be the year of the BFP Chasers forum I have a feeling!! :thumbup:

Time to get back to eating right and back to a regular running regiment. Starting a new Running Clinic at my local running store tonight. Looking forward to meeting a great new group of running buddies to keep me accountable!! :happydance: Hopefully we don't all freeze tonight on our first run of the year - it's deadly-cold here right now!!! UGH!

Looking forward to all of your ongoing updates :D


----------



## Lanfear333

Beekay- I wasn't sure I was going to ovulate. My chart looks like my body tried to O on CD4 with high temps on CD5 & 6, then they plummeted. I think it's why my chart has dotted crosshairs.

Your chart is puzzling and looks like you've not O'd yet. Have you used any OPKs recently to see if you might have another LH surge?


----------



## beekay

Lanfear333 said:


> Beekay- I wasn't sure I was going to ovulate. My chart looks like my body tried to O on CD4 with high temps on CD5 & 6, then they plummeted. I think it's why my chart has dotted crosshairs.
> 
> Your chart is puzzling and looks like you've not O'd yet. Have you used any OPKs recently to see if you might have another LH surge?

Lanfear - I was using the digital clearblue tests that only work until you get a solid smiley (which I got on Friday). I think I might have a couple of non-digital ones at home that I could try again tonight and see if they indicate a surge. My chart is definitely strange.....but I haven't been super-consistent in temping times this month over the holiday period (and I was definitely early with the temping this morning as it is my first day back to work). So maybe my temps are just out-of-whack due to timing??? :shrug:


----------



## Doxie

Hi ladies! Happy 2015!

Terri, I'm sorry to read your news.

Carribean.....look at your mini in there! 

As for me, my progesterone was good when we drew on the 22nd. I think she said it was 19. I finally got my period in cd38! That was a marathon LP. Got my cystic fibrosis test results and I am clear. We haven't had the big ivf icsi talk yet. I don't think we're going to do it. The costs, low percentage of success, and the amount of invasiveness for both of us really makes it look undesirable. We will probably just keep doing what we are doing and take it from there. That's the tought today. It could all change tomorrow!


----------



## Wish2BMom

glad your CF results came back clear, Doxie!!


----------



## Fezzle

Just popping in to say hi rather than reading and running like I've been doing a lot lately! 

Carribean- congrats on your good scan!

Good luck to those of you waiting! I'm still in my post-mc cycle where it looks like I might have ovulated while I was in another country than OH, so just waiting for AF to hopefully come by this weekend so I can start Clomid again, and get back to TTC!


----------



## Gypsey4

Happy New Year everyone! I am more of a lurker than a poster but I am always wondering how you all are doing. It is comforting to know I am not the only one on this roller coaster. 

I am happy that it is the start of a New Year; it makes me feel hopeful. At the same time this month has been a bit hard as well. I turned 38 last month and so the clock ticking has gotten louder. haha. 

I had a early miscarriage last year and the baby would have been born this month. At the time of the miscarriage I was not too worried. I have a beautiful daughter and we got pregnant again on the second month of trying. I just assumed that I would get pregnant again easily. I would have never imagined that 9 cycles would go by with nothing to show. Sigh. 

In the 2WW now. Hopefully 2015 will be our year ladies! xoxo


----------



## Hopethisyear

Carribean - Congrats on your nice warm bean!

Beekay & Van - Hope your temps figure themselves out

Fezzle - I hope the clomid works for you this cycle.

Lan - we only BD'd once this past cycle when I got my BFP so that's all it takes (even though my turned into a chemical) FX'd you caught that egg.

AFM - as you can see from my chart AF showed today, so it was definitely a chemical...so frustrating.

Wishing everyone a Happy New Year and lots of :dust: :dust: for 2015


----------



## TTC74

Happy New Years to all!

Carribean - Congrats! Gorgeous scan. :thumbup:

AFM - I'm waiting to O. FX that I don't have another annovulatory month like last month (which was my first). Also, I've lost 8.5 pounds of the 20 pounds I have to lose to get my fertility meds! :happydance: I'm on a crazy diet that has me losing about a pound a day. So, I figure I'll get those meds within the next cycle or two.


----------



## Comfycushions

Happy new year everyone.

Sure i'll miss loads of people in this post.

Book i hope you managed to enjoy at least some elements of your birthday.

Terri, i hope you've had the time, space and support to grieve this cycle.

Spud, glad your nurse was great. Hope you don't have too much longer to wait.

Galvan,, wowsers 5.30am. Got to make myself a vegetarian version of that polzole

Sorry to everyone i've missed it's not that i don't care but i admit i am feeling totally self involved.

Been all a bit of a head fuck over here. Dad's funeral now done. Still got loads to sort. Had injection lesson today. Was meant to also have my counselling session but that was cancelled. Had been super on edge about today so that being cancelled tipped me over edge. Upside bursting into tears at class got me an injection pen. Everything seems totally surreal. Start down reg on Wednesday.


----------



## GalvanBaby

It is awesome, Comfy! I haven't had a vegetarian version, but I bet it will be delish! I love my meat over here! Sometimes too much. LOL

Fx this cycle is it for you! :hugs:

Sorry Hope. :hugs:

Welcome Gypsey! Fx you get a BFP this cycle. I am sorry for your loss. The due date month is always hard. My first one was December 2013, and it was hell. As was last month, I kept thinking about how our baby would have been turning 1 then and would have been old enough to enjoy Christmas. My next due date month is in April, I hope I have my rainbow baby on the way by then, but I am doubtful. :hugs:

Terri, I hope you are doing Ok. We miss you around here. :hugs:

AFM, testing tomorrow at 10dpo. I know it is more than likely too early, but I can't resist! I had to fight with myself this morning not to POAS. you would think I would be over that by now, but uh no I am not. LOL


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Happy New Year Everyone!

Terri- Hope everything is going ok with you

Doxie- I'm glad the CF test was clear and your prog numbers were good

Galvan- lots and lots of FX for you tomorrow!

Fezzle- Fx that it's a good clomid month

Spud - I am so happy that you had such a wonderful nurse. 

Comfy - big :hugs: to you. 

Caribbean- beautiful little bambino you got there!

Hi everyone else that I missed (pages aren't completely loading here)

AFM- Thanks for the birthday wishes but it was a sucky day. I've been feeling pretty mopey lately and blue. It's probably the hormones and the full moon. I am looking forward to going to work tomorrow and seeing the results of my book display and newly implemented reading challenge. Every month we are doing a different subject theme and I recommend books for different genres based on our collection. This month is "Wanderlust". That's been a great distraction for me.
MIL is causing some drama involving my shower and some family issues. She and DH's aunt have decided we should have a Jack & Jill shower based on the lack of people to invite (my friends and family are being invited to my Mother's shower due to distance). It's so annoying because she loves to stir stuff for the attention and I really just don't want to deal with it. It's exhausting and I have said time and time again I refuse to put up with it. I don't think she gets just how serious Amelia's condition is. DH is going to send her an email confronting her about the issues that are at the forefront (she has massive amounts of favoritism towards his cousin and he's tired of it). 
Got my pre-registration papers already filled out for the hospital. Next I need to schedule the hospital visit. It's a busy week for me with work, the OB visit (45min away) Weds, pediatrician visit Thurs (45min away), and my Boston ultrasound (about 3hrs with traffic). Fingers crossed that the weather cooperates!


----------



## Rainshiny

Doxie said:


> Hi ladies! Happy 2015!
> 
> As for me, my progesterone was good when we drew on the 22nd. I think she said it was 19. I finally got my period in cd38! That was a marathon LP. Got my cystic fibrosis test results and I am clear. We haven't had the big ivf icsi talk yet. I don't think we're going to do it. The costs, low percentage of success, and the amount of invasiveness for both of us really makes it look undesirable. We will probably just keep doing what we are doing and take it from there. That's the tought today. It could all change tomorrow!

Doxie- I know it can be difficult to start thinking about, but have you considered using donor sperm? It would just be iui's.


----------



## terripeachy

Hi all...no ttc update to report. I'm trying to rein things in with my life and get back to doing fun stuff that I like doing. Not sure what the future will hold, so just taking it easy. A lot of stuff is still jumbled in my mind so I'm kind of just letting it sort out on its own. I'm :ninja:, so don't worry about that, and don't talk about me because I will see it! hee hee. I am thinking about hosting a superbowl party. hee hee. Just a small one, but I'm undecided because if the Cowboys are in it, I don't even KNOW if I want to be around my husband let alone inviting others to watch him act a fool. hee hee. Ho hum...:juggle:

Sorry for those feeling down in the dumps and blue and teary and Yay! for those getting strong heartbeats and overall good baby news.

Talk soon.


----------



## Lanfear333

Terri - Stupid Cowboys. I am a Lions fan lol

Book-you sound so busy. I hope you get your MIL in check!

Doxie-glad your CF test came back negative.

I got to cut a huge clump of matted hair and poop off my cat's butt this morning. You know you wish you had my life. :haha:


----------



## Vonn

So good to hear from you, Terri! I say good for you for focusing on things that make you happy and bring you joy. We probably all need more of those things in our lives. 

I think I speak for many on b&b when I say that your good humor, compassion, resilience, and positive attitude just makes people love you! Your posts are always such a bright spot. 

Sometimes the path gets so twisty-turny that you need to step back and reassess if the dreams and wishes have changed. Shake off the crappy in-laws experience over Christmas and nurture yourself. The answers will become clear soon enough. You are ALWAYS welcome here. :happydance:

And--Your hubs is a Cowboy fan? I bet he was overjoyed on Sunday!


----------



## moni77

Hi all!!

I have the fitbit as well. They now let you do weekly challenges with your friends that help with the motivation. 

OB appointments this week went well - all is looking good. Next appointment (early Feb) will include the glucose test...not looking forward to that!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Ah superbowl parties. Not sure what we will be doing. It all depends on whether or not my Patriots are in it. What sort of food do you like to serve at yours, Terri? And yeah, ditto what Vonn said so eloquently :hugs:

Moni- yay for a good appointment! The glucose test made me soooo sick for the next day or 2. I failed mine spectacularly so didn't have to take the 3hr at least. I hope yours goes better. The orange stuff wasn't terrible. I heard to avoid the cola one.

Lan- you lead such a wild life! I get to take hubs' car in for an oil change tomorrow morning, so I'm right there with you on the wild side :happydance:

So 5 books were taken off of my wall for my reading challenge display. That made me feel awesome! Now fx that they fill out the book review slip! 
Wore my first clothing article from Walmart today - leggings. I've also never worn leggings before but since I had to work, can't really wear pants, and it's a subzero windchill out there I wasn't about to go barelegged! 4 co-workers told me I look very pregnant now.


----------



## Comfycushions

Lan, I don't need to be jealous. My long haired cat presumably ate something a bit dodgy as she appeared in the house back end covered in poo, twigs, leaves. DH had to hold her down while I washed her. She was furious until she eventually realised the state she was in, think she then thought it was better I help than that she had to clean herself with her tongue. Bleurgh, dirty, dirty cats.

Book sorry to hear things are a struggle emotionally and with the added foolishness of MIL. Great your getting satisfaction from your work.:hugs:

Terri sounds like you've got some good plans to take care of yourself and re-group.:hugs:

AFM did first injection today. Got DH to detonate magic injector pen and barely felt a thing. Barely slept last night-partly as scared would oversleep and do it too late and general anxiety. So far all so easy peasy, wondering at moment why I was being such an injection baby!


----------



## kfs1

TTC74 - Congrats on the weight loss! Keep it up. 

Hope - Sorry that the witch showed. It just stinks. :(

Comfy - I'm so sorry about your Dad again. I hope you and your family are doing OK. And don't feel bad about feeling on edge. This process is stressful enough to begin with and you also have so much else going on in your life. Oh, and as far as injections go, I'm a HUGE baby but I felt that the fear leading up to it was much worse.

Fezzle - FX this month!

Bookwrm - Good luck at all of your appointments this week. Hope you get some time to relax this weekend.

Lan - Your temps are looking pretty good. How do you feel?

Hi everyone else!

Ladies, I have to say that I hate football! (Sorry!) That said, I don't mind all of the yummy snacks at superbowl parties, although I'm trying to be really good after my 2 weeks of eating like a cow over the holidays. :)


----------



## Lanfear333

Comfy - LOL. All my cats are indoor cats, but I have 5 of them! Two are long haired so frequent butt trimmings must take place. I let this one go for too long. We have her mom, too, and she was outside the door growling at us because her baby was crying. We wondered if, after almost a year, she'd remember it was still her baby. Apparently she does. Glad your injection wasn't as bad as you hoped. Maybe you'll get better sleep tonight.

Book-Gotta love oil change places and how they always try to talk you into more services. Just say no!

Moni77-wanna be fitbit friends?

Terri-the NFL acknowledged the horrible miscalls in the Cowboy/Lions game on ESPN this morning, but what good does that do my Lions now?! None, so I'm just going to go over here in the corner, lick my wounds and hope for a better 2015 season.

I hope you are all doing well, those I have not singled out. Hoping all those that are cooking one are feeling well, and :dust: to the rest of us still trying.


----------



## Lanfear333

kfs1-Thanks for asking. I am feeling good. I was super tired last night, but I think it's because the hubs and I have been staying up too late this week playing minecraft. 

I had sore nipples the other day, and they're still kind of sensitive, but I've had that with BFNs. I also had them with my son, so who knows. I had a little cramping yesterday, but I was also gassy, so it may have just been that. I've been having trouble distinguishing the two lately.

How are you feeling?


----------



## Doxie

Rainshiny said:


> Doxie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Happy 2015!
> 
> As for me, my progesterone was good when we drew on the 22nd. I think she said it was 19. I finally got my period in cd38! That was a marathon LP. Got my cystic fibrosis test results and I am clear. We haven't had the big ivf icsi talk yet. I don't think we're going to do it. The costs, low percentage of success, and the amount of invasiveness for both of us really makes it look undesirable. We will probably just keep doing what we are doing and take it from there. That's the tought today. It could all change tomorrow!
> 
> Doxie- I know it can be difficult to start thinking about, but have you considered using donor sperm? It would just be iui's.Click to expand...

It came up briefly as we considered our options and we will not use donor sperm or eggs. If it came to that, we would adopt.


----------



## Doxie

Lanfear333 said:


> Terri - Stupid Cowboys. I am a Lions fan lol
> 
> Book-you sound so busy. I hope you get your MIL in check!
> 
> Doxie-glad your CF test came back negative.
> 
> I got to cut a huge clump of matted hair and poop off my cat's butt this morning. You know you wish you had my life. :haha:

Lanny, been there done that! Had two Persians and my male always had to get his butt shaved.


----------



## Doxie

It's hump day! Literally for those TTC.

So, I've got a cycle disaster on my hands. I wasn't paying much attention as it was so early on....then all of a sudden I see EWCM the other day. I don't even have a supply of OPK sticks cos I was waiting until cd10 to get new ones. I have some, but not a lot. Then I see my temps spike. Looks like potentially an early o. I think we got the bd done in time but I had even stopped charting when we did that and I don't remember if we bd over the weekend! 

DH brought up that we didn't have our ivf talk yet. If we do decide to move forward, he has to have the sperm aspiration....which I think he is really trying to avoid making that call! 

For ivf with icsi, what can you all tell me about all the hormone injections I would have to endure? I think I read there are like daily shots for several weeks. How are the shots administered and do they hurt? Do you feel sick and all hormonal? What kind of physical and mental changes happen?


----------



## alison29

Hi Doxie,
I have a friend who is going through the injections for IVF right now. She said that clomid made her more emotional than all these injections. She said she has a lot of red little marks from injectiing. I have done minimal injections before (iui not ivf) i did not think it really hurt. Maybe you can ice it before or after if (ask dr about that though) to lessen any marks etc. I think the shots are maybe a little more than a week not exactly sure I think she started last week and finished up yesterday. Basically clomid is the most evil mood altering drug imo if you have done that you will be fine with the rest.


----------



## Doxie

alison29 said:


> Hi Doxie,
> I have a friend who is going through the injections for IVF right now. She said that clomid made her more emotional than all these injections. She said she has a lot of red little marks from injectiing. I have done minimal injections before (iui not ivf) i did not think it really hurt. Maybe you can ice it before or after if (ask dr about that though) to lessen any marks etc. I think the shots are maybe a little more than a week not exactly sure I think she started last week and finished up yesterday. Basically clomid is the most evil mood altering drug imo if you have done that you will be fine with the rest.

Thanks for the info! I have done two clomid cycles and live to tell about it. I think the worst part of it was making my face break out like a teenager!

Also, since my last round of clomid, I continue to have right side pain when I bend over and/or pick up something. It's horrible. I feel it wheni have to grab onto my dogs harness to support him as he walks. It was not there prior to last cycle.


----------



## terripeachy

Lan- totally bad call on the field when they picked up the flag. I was hoping the Lions would pull it off. 

Book- I hate to tell you that the Pats are going down this week. Hee hee. :rofl: Not sure what I'm making for the party. Still checking out recipes and such. 

No ttc report. Hugs to all.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have to agree with kfs about football. I prefer soccer. So very 4 years, I am glued to the TV for the World Cup. Lol


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Oh it's going to be an amazing game this weekend in frigid Foxboro but I think Gronk is going to kick butt and the Pats will win


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi Doxie, sorry you're confronted with the decision of whether or not to do IVF.:hugs:

When we started ttc I thought i'd be prepared to do iui but definitely didn't want to put myself through IVF. When we were told, due to DH morphology, that really our only option was IVF with ICSI I was absolutely devastated and still dead against it. Now on day two of down regging and comfortable that at this moment IVF is our 'best worst option'. Currently I'd say we wouldn't go on to donor sperm or eggs but who knows.

To get my head around it I read lots of blogs (this probably meant that thinking about IVF became all consuming-oops) but that helped me see how other women dealt with it, the process etc. 'Don't count your eggs' was written in a style i enjoyed. You can find loads on the stirrup queens blogroll or just good old google:haha: Maybe you could read a thread on bnb or fertility friends to give you some more insight. 

I'm doing the long protocol. Down regging with daily injections, this could take anything from one to three weeks I think (hoping for one!) Then I'll add stims to that so an additional one injection a day (might have to do more depending on how I respond) That will probably be for between seven and ten days. Then a trigger injection, egg retrieval and hopefully embryo transfer.

Hope that helps. I'm all new to this and others on this thread have already been through it so will have much more idea than i do. At the moment it sucks that we're having to do this but, today at least, now we've actually started I seem to be freaking out less than when it was an impending thing.


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all, just wanted to stop in and say hi, and wish those of you still waiting this cycle luck!

:dust:

I am just waiting for AF so I can start my 2nd Clomid cycle. I've been having cramps like she's coming since last night, but not even spotting yet. I'm hoping I actually did ovulate, or else who knows when she might show up!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I promise I will catch up on everyone properly once my husband goes back home and I am all on my lonesome again :sad1:

Today was my birthday so we took a road trip down the coast for a picnic lunch on the beach. It was lovely and peaceful :)

I made you jealous with my Caribbean pics, now I can make you jealous with my Australian coast pics :haha:

https://i58.tinypic.com/2wbud82.jpg

https://i62.tinypic.com/2dre5ic.jpg


----------



## Wish2BMom

yup, jealous. Well done! I'm just looking at a frozen tundra of a neighborhood.

terri/book - I'm in NE too and am already shaking in my boots about the game! Baltimore has had the Pats' number in the playoffs before, I'm tired of seeing it! O line better block better than they did in that last game, that's all I can say.

comfy - thank you for posting those details. we have our RE appointment 1/19 and I don't know what they'll offer for options. I'm assuming IUI but who knows. I seem to be fine with all of the tests I've had so far; DH's SA shows low/fair motility and I think lower numbers.

doxie - good luck with your decisions. Who knew we'd have to make such heavy ones for something we were told to stay away from our entire first half of our lives?!

fezzle - are you temping? how are things looking?

:wave: everyone else!


----------



## kfs1

Doxie - For IVF, I started with 3 weeks of BCPs and then started the injections after I got my period. I had to do 2-3 injections per night (in my stomach) for about 10-12 days or so. And then I had to do one last injection to trigger the eggs to release. (Or I should say my husband had to do the injections.) Some of the medications I had to mix and put into the syringe and others were just ready to go. Some people only have to do 1 per night because you can mix meds into 1 syringe and others have to do IM injections which are a bit different so it would depend on your treatment plan of course. In all honestly, it really wasn't that bad and I am a HUGE baby when it comes to that stuff. As far as side effects, the emotional side of things was far worse than the physical. It's just emotionally draining, or at least it was for me, but it helped a lot to have the ladies from my BnB IVF support group. As far as physical, I was tired and VERY bloated by the end (due to the multiple eggs I'm sure) but other than that, nothing. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Fezzle

I haven't decided if I'm going to start temping again- I might next cycle since I won't be monitored again. I haven't been temping this cycle- we weren't really trying, plus with being in the US and jet lag, they probably would have been way off! If I ovulated when I got the positive OPK or the day after, it would have been days since OH and I BDed, so I've just counted this cycle as a recovery cycle!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Cycle #40, 12dpo, and BFN. :( AF is due tomorrow.


----------



## TTC74

Yay! O dip today! Here's to hoping I actually release an egg this month, and don't repeat last month's annovulatory cycle.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi ladies.

I hope you are all well.

I've been tossing between a fit bit and a polar. I think I'm going to choose and order today. I've also booked in to see a weight loss lady once a fortnight. A fortnightly appointment with her is the same as two weekly weight watchers meetings and it's one on one. I have a wedding on the first April so I'd like to wear a nice dress to it.

Dh has been very helpful this week. When I've finished putting my nearly 2 year old to bed he's taken in the washing and watered the greenhouse for me 

It's friday here and I've been spotting since monday. Things must start soon. I want to worst over by Monday as that's when my parents arrive. They're currently on their way to Singapore. 

I thought I would give acupuncture a go. I'm not sure I'm going to like needles stuck in me however thin they are so I really feel for you guys who ha e to give yourself daily injections.


----------



## Wish2BMom

fez - gotcha

galvan - so sorry, again :(

ttc - WOOO!! have fun BD'ing!

spud - I just started to use my fitbit to a fuller extent yesterday and I really like it. I've had it since maybe Sept of last year but yesterday I decided to start logging my food and such. So you can put in a goal (mine is to lose 10 lbs by our trip on 2/26) and it tells you how difficult that goal is, avg weightloss you'll need per week, how many calories/day that equals and then as you log your exercise, steps and food, it calculates it all day for you. So you know if you're going over or under the calories you need in that day to reach your goal based on all of that data. I like it!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish2b - that sounds great. Which fitbit do you have?


----------



## KBrain3377

Hello everyone - 

I'm sorry to the ladies that have gotten the BFNs, I know how hard those are. The all-encompassing nature of ttc is still fresh in my mind. Even though the second time around we got lucky beyond belief on the 1st try, I often think about what it would have been like if #2 was as hard to conceive as #1 was. I remember all the charting, the meds, the shots and everything else that goes with it, all too well. You're all strong and support each other, and I think that helps like nothing else in this journey.


----------



## Lanfear333

Wish and Spud-I have the fitbit flex and it does all those things. I just got it as a gift, so I went all in and started food tracking right away.

If anyone wants to add me as a fitbit friend, send the request to [email protected].


----------



## Vonn

Happy birthday, Caribbean! :cake:

Sorry Galvan. AF sucks. :af:

Spud--It's good that things are finally moving along, sorry for the next part of this process. Tough stuff. :hug:

Hi to everyone else! :hi:

AFM--8 DPO & officially over-analyzing! Crazy low secondary estrogen surge temp drop yesterday, but a good recovery today. I always get that drop between 5-7 DPO, but this was extreme. Charting is a fast ticket to crazy-town! :comp:


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-so sorry AF is coming I hate her even though she only stays around here for two days, I hate her more for everyone else. And don't get me wrong, I love World Cup soccer too. I've even left work for good matches. Hee hee. No shame. 

Spud-I hope things get moving too before your parents visit. That would be nice to be feeling good while they are in town. 

Caribbean-I hate your guts. Ha ha. Just kidding. Thanks for always bringing blue skies and warm weather into our lives. I can't go ten minutes without a dealing hat or scarf on my bald head. Come on spring!

Hi to everyone else. The cold has thwarted my running plans. I think it's supposed to be back in the 30s next week so I'll get back to it. Single digits and wind are not worth being outside as far as I'm concerned. 

Oh, good news is that today was my graduation for my master's degree. I didn't walk in the ceremony but it's official!! Now I just wait for my diploma. So, that was one bright light for me today. Anybody else would be so happy. I'd rather be consumed with ttc or not ttc, but at least I'm done with school. Yeah! Check that off the list. 
Have a great weekend everyone. Love ya!!


----------



## Doxie

Congrats on your Masters, Terri!!!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - congratulations on your graduation.


----------



## Comfycushions

Caribbean happy birthday and beautiful pics. 

Galvan sorry about stupid af.:hugs:

Terri congrats on graduation.:thumbup:

Spud I hope the next few days see you out of the terrible limbo you've been stuck in. I'll be thinking of you.:hugs: Hope you're over the worst before your parents arrive and you can have a wonderful time with them.

Meds hurt this morning going in and gave me a brief insect bite type bump. That displeased me greatly as does the fact that I've got to go to work when i just want to go back to :sleep:


----------



## Wish2BMom

spud - I have the fitbit flex like lan does. I think it was around $80 (we hit a sale, normally $99). 

lan - I'll send you a request, it's coming from Michelle P! my friends all blow me away, though, since I sit in front of a desk all day. Though I guess they do too...hmmm....

terri - congraduations! 
_(I believe I'm in the right age group for anyone to recognize that reference? )_


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Terri! 

AFM - I think I'm 1 DPO. My temp went back up today after yesterday's (hopefully) O dip. FX for a continued rise tomorrow and Sunday!


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Terri! It has also been single digits here. I will run when it's in the 20s with little wind chill, but that's the coldest I'll tolerate. I've been doing workout videos in my living room instead and I used the treadmill at my hubs work on Wednesday.

I also love ALL THE SPORTS. I would have to say that college basketball is my favorite, though.

Galvan, sorry about AF.

Wish-I accepted your request. I work in a theater (think musicals, not movies), and have a few really long hallways. Every time I go downstairs to get coffee, use the bathroom, etc, I take a brisk walk through that hallway once or twice. It adds steps fast, a couple minutes at a time.

I'm having one of those months where, oddly enough, I'm not really paying attention to anything but taking and adding my temps. I'm actually having to check FF right now to see how many dpo I am.....apparently 9dpo. My temps aren't stellar, and I've got the usual AF symptoms.

For those that remember, it looks like I might finally get my raise on 23rd of this month, almost 4 months after I was supposed to get it, but it's being backdated to October 1st.


----------



## moni77

Definitely need more fitbit friends! my email is [email protected]...

Terri - congrats on the graduation!! 

HI to all!!


----------



## Comfycushions

All you fitbit ladies are making me feel super lazy. Think I'll have a nap to get over it.:sleep::haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ttc - hoping you keep rising!

lan - that's great! I shoveled this morning and got a ton of steps out of that and now I shall run on the treadmill. Can my 10lbs be gone after this one week, please??

moni, I'll send you one too!

comfy - a nap sounds wayyyyyy better


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I think I accidentally purchased a cheap version of fitbit. It was called fatbutt. Oh well. :haha:


----------



## Leti

hi ladies, can I join?

This seems to be a very entertaining thread. 
CaribbeanBaby you cracking me up with you "fatbutt"!! I guess that is the same i have. :haha:

I was using the treadmill at the gym up to last week, but I don't want to go anymore with this cold outside.


----------



## TTC74

Very excited about my temp today! One more day of the same, and I confirm an ovulatory cycle. Then, I can start praying to the POAS gods.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA Caribbean and Leti!

FX'ed TTC!

moni - I'm trying to send a fitbit invite but my whole fitbit thing is being weird today. I'll try again on Monday.


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi leti:hi:

Good luck TTC.

Found myself looking at fitbits on amazon:shrug: 

I'm at work and incubating a lurghy that's had dh wiped out for past 4 days. I'm throwing healthy treats down myself to try and stave off the pestilence.

Hope you're all OK and enjoying your weekend whatever you're doing.


----------



## Leti

My temp dropped today way too low. :( not feeling very optimistic.


----------



## Vonn

Leti--I wouldn't consider myself out yet, if I were you, since you're still safely above the coverline! Definitely crazier cycles have gotten bfps. But I do know the inclination to not want to get hopes too high for what always seems like the inevitable crash.

Comfy--Feel better! I've never heard "lurghy" before. Is it slang for cold or flu? Where are you from?

TTC74--Yay for an ovulatory cycle! The crosshairs are nice and red, so FF has no question that you ovulated or when. A bit of a fallback temp today, but I'm sure that will jump back up tomorrow. 

Fitbit ladies--Good for you all! I went to yoga this past week and was very proud of myself. Strange thyroid complication has caused me to have a strong return of yucky symptoms when I exercise intensely. It has to do with my body's inability to keep up with oxygenating my blood. It's sort of like I'm allergic to exercise. Ha! It's a shame because I used to be very athletic. Anyhoo, all the gurus in my life tell me restorative exercise is what I need. Yoga, here I come!

I started spotting today, so I think IUI #1 is a bfn. Go to a new RE on Friday, so I'm about to have a couple fresh starts. Look for the positive, right?

:dust:


----------



## TTC74

Vonn said:


> TTC74--Yay for an ovulatory cycle! The crosshairs are nice and red, so FF has no question that you ovulated or when. A bit of a fallback temp today, but I'm sure that will jump back up tomorrow

Thanks Vonn. I'm jazzed to officially be in the TWW. Let the symptom spotting begin! :winkwink:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Everyoneits been so long since Ive been on..been away for Xmas and New Year holidays and back at work for the first day..still have yet to find my motivation so thought I would read back and post.here goes.
.
TTC74  great to see that you release an eggy.fingers crossed for 2ww

Vonn  your chart still looks great, even with the spotting.have you poas?? Lurghy means cold/flu.

Leti  you arent out yet.if you had seen my chart when I fell pregnant with my son, you wouldnt believe it. FF wouldnt even give me crosshairs, I had to put them in myself. Your not out until AF shows.

Comfy  hope you feel better soon xx

Hi wish2bmom, lanfear, Nikki, KBrain, Galvan, Fezzle and anyone I have missed.

Caribbean  what lovely picsglad everything is going wellI do love our coast line

Moni  hope your feeling kicks nowI had an anterior placenta with my son and with this pregnancy also. Didnt feel anything with my son until 21 weeks, this one I have been feeling since 18 weeks

Peachy  congratulations on your graduation xx

Spud  Im so sorry..hope things are moving along for you xx

Kfs1  cant believe your nearly in the 2nd tri alreadygosh time goes so quick

Doxie  I havent had to make the decision with IVF or not, but I can imagine its something that isnt taken lightly.hope you have come to a conclusion about it.

Book  Happy belated Birthday.hope everything is well

Ive gone back a few pages and will read back further when I get the chance so sorry if I missed anyone or any newsI hope everyone had a lovely Xmas and New Year.

Afm  I passed my GD test and will be seen every 2 weeks for hereon in due to my age and that I was induced due to developing pre eclampsia with DS. Trying to cope with the hot weather..urgh. Apart from that, not much else of interest.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Leti - You made it over here :) Don't fret about your temp drop, that could be implantation, that's what happened to me last month.

Vonn - Sorry about the spotting, still holding out hope for you though.

Taurus - Good news on the GD!

Fitbit gals - I have no idea what fitbit is so I'm off to research it now LOL

AFM-I met with my RE last week and he has no idea why I keep having so many Chemical pregnancies. All the blood tests we have done have come back normal. He did a saline sonohysterogram which was clear also. Next step is to have karyotype chromosone testing on DH and I. Just waiting for the insurance to approve it first. RE is anxious to get going with this as DH and I aren't getting any younger with me 39 and him 42. We also talked more about IVF with PGD. Has anyone thought of doing this or done it?


----------



## Taurus8484

Hope - I had 3 losses before my DS and had all the testing known and all they could come up with was an age issue. Not sure how many losses you have had but it may just be an age thing also.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Taurus - I've had at least 4 (possibly 6) in the last 3 years. Did you conceive naturally or go through IVF?


----------



## Leti

Hope, I had 2 losses and the first RE also recomended IVF with PDG. I refuse to do it since it is very expensive and my insurance doesn't cover it. I also had all the RPL test done come back without any issues. The second RE didn't do any test but prescribed me extra folic acid b6 and b12 (FABB) and told me that will help me stay pregnant but I haven't gotten pregnant again yet. The 3rd RE still doing more test... and the saga continues


----------



## Taurus8484

Hope - conceived naturally in the end. Little did I know sitting in FS office talking about starting IVF I was pregnant with my DS.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Taurus - that is great! I'm so happy for you.

Leti - I'm sorry for your losses. I'm taking 100 B Complex per day along with a prenatal and CoQ10. What tests are you doing now? The only reason we are doing IVF is insurance covers 80% once per lifetime. We have to pay for the PGD out of pocket though which is an additional $5,000. So we really want to have all tests done before IVF since it's only going to be a one shot deal.


----------



## Leti

I know she is doing the RPL panel and a few more. Don't have names. I'll let you know when I get the results.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy Monday, all!

Vonn - how are you doing today? I'm still hoping your spotting was nothing yesterday.

TTC - yay for crosshairs! I'm with the other girls - no worries about a fallback temp. And glad to see that it rose again today. :)

Taurus - welcome back! Glad you got to have a nice extra long holiday!

leti/hope - oh the lengths we'll go... good luck with all of your tests.

everyone else, hi! :wave:

afm - nothing going on here. Waiting to O around Fri/Sat this week. And on a shorter schedule, waiting for the plumber to come fix another burst pipe since our heating system went haywire yesterday! ugh.


----------



## Lanfear333

Only a 24 day cycle, 11 day LP and the stupid :witch: got me. 

I also overdid a workout yesterday and pulled a muscle in my chest/shoulder. It hurts to breathe, or do anything really. I just want to go home and sleep, but it's payroll week, so here I sit making sure everyone gets their bacon.

Glad to see most everyone else is having a better day than I am. I feel some positive for you all since I'm feeling so mopey for myself.


----------



## Doxie

Blah Monday. The weather here sucks so it's easy to be in a funk! I've gained 10lbs since October and I'm a wuss when it comes to cold weather. Lower than 55 and I'm indoors until it breaks (unless I have to and going walking isn't on that list).

My cycle is out of control. Still having right side pains, every day, since that last round of clomid last month. Ov seems early, missed my OPK testing because of it....ff is royally confused. My chin looks like a pizza. This morning I had dandruff. Wtf!!!!!


----------



## Vonn

Doxie--I don't know enough about clomid to know if it can mess up future cycles. That's terrible, if it can! makes me think twice about it.

Taurus--Thanks for the update & glad you were able to get away for a good bit. I'd like to escape the below zero weather here in MN. I really hate winter...def live in the wrong state to have that attitude!

Hi everyone else!

AF came yesterday evening. Boo! Good thing is that I had zero days of spotting, just several hours. I used to have up to 4 days of spotting before AF. 

Bad thing is that my luteal phase was only 10 days long. Pregnancy not possible with that. It had gone up to 12 days for a few months so I thought the acupuncture & herbs & supplements & progesterone & increased thyroid meds were improving it. Dang it!

I've got some ideas about what's going on and look forward to our first visit to a new RE this Friday. It's also the first visit that DH will be a part of. That will be really interesting!

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Leti

Sorry to hear AF got you Vonn, I was really hoping you got your BFP this month. :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Vonn & Lan - Sorry AF got you.
Doxie - Wonky cycles are so frustrating. 

I hope everyone has a happy Monday!


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry the witch got you Vonn and Lan........

Leti - see your temp jumped back up

Doxie - :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi everyone. 

Thanks for your wishes. I've been bleeding mixed with cm very lightly for two days. Hcg went from 5100 on 5th Jan to 4500 on 12th Jan which I found disappointing but still a drop I suppose. 

My parents arrived yesterday which I'm loving. I've missed them so much. However I'm upset about a little thing tonight and I suppose this sums up my whole relationship with my parents. They obviously love me because they've come all the way to new Zealand from England to see me. But after a couple of wines we were talking about miscarriages. My parents were saying it would be worse to be further along, to know the sex and to think of names. I burst into tears and my parents just sat on the other side of the table saying how bad it would be to be further along. I didn't get a hug. I asked them to change the subject. You see I should be 18 weeks in two days. I haven't miscarried yet. I took that urine gender test and it was a girl. Before I found out she'd died I'd named her Astrid Rose. I'm 36 and I just wanted a hug. 

Ah... I am a happy person. I don't want anyone to be sad. I understand grieving is part of a healthy process and I post alot of it on here because no one else understands. Just saying. I can't even say this to my husband because he'll hate them or to my sister or friends because it just sounds like teenage angst stuff so uou guys are my audience. 

Hi leti 

I definitely have a fatbutt and a chunkythigh. Lol. I've bought a polar loop though instead.

Sorry for all those that got af :-( 

And thank you to everyone for your kind thoughts. They mean so much to me. You guys and my lovely nurse are getting me through these really tough times. I started off being strong but now I feel I am the opposite.


----------



## Rainshiny

Oh no Spud, your parents were so awkward. You must have been shocked. I wonder if they were trying to show sympathy and acknowledge your pain, but it ended up badly. Your reaction sounds absolutely normal and natural. Maybe they felt so bad to make you cry. You really deserve a hug though! They should have offered, but you could try asking directly for one-- they seem to need some social cues!!! I hope you are able to get to the other side of this journey soon- it sounds absolutely draining physically and emotionally.


----------



## Rainshiny

And sorry to everyone's rough Monday!


----------



## terripeachy

Spud- These aren't the same, but :hugs: :hugs: Sometimes parents can be a little detached because they just don't know or aren't thinking about someone needing a hug or gentle touch, although with you crying, I can't understand why they didn't change the subject. They knew you were pregnant, right? Or maybe they didn't and didn't even think that you would be. I'm not sure how to explain what happened, but your feelings are valid and it's not sad to be 36 and want a hug. I'm not a big hugger in real life and especially not at work, but the other day I hugged my (nerd, lives at home with his mother) coworker. He was like 'Whoa, Jonesy! HA!!HA!! Where did that come from?' I just said 'I felt like giving you a hug.' I'm sure he hasn't been hugged in a long time, and every now and again people need physical touch. We're always here for you, regardless.

Hey Taurus-Good to see you checking in.

To those that got the witch-sorry. That really sucks. But..you have another chance to try again. I'm off to the post office to get my passport updated with my bald head and my married name. Talk soon. Smooches!


----------



## Lanfear333

More hugs for Spud :hugs:


----------



## Leti

Spud, some people just don't know how to react or what to say in difficult situations. That doesn't make them bad people, just lacking some social skills. I would totally see my parents doing the same or even worse and I know they love me and everything, its just the way they are.

I'm really so sorry for your loss. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## alison29

Doxie the dandruff can be a sign of wacky hormome levels too (obvioulsy the acne is hormone levels right?).. I am not suggesting you have PCOS but the high androgens in people with that problem can cause acne as well as dandruff (ie scalp issue). I have been researching that because I have had issues with alot of the high androgen symptoms. I don't know just food for thought..I bet you will go back to normal once you system normalizes after clomid break. It probably stimulated all types of things to happen that are only temporary. If dandruff keeps up use a shampoo of Nizoral that is what my derm prescribed me and interestingly enough this helps with hormonal hair loss too washes away the dht. TMI! sorry.


----------



## kfs1

Spud - I'm with Leti. Sometimes people really don't know how to react in those situations so they say something inappropriate. But still, you're more than justified to be upset. All I can keep saying is that I hope things move faster for you so you can start to heal. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Hopethisyear - I'm sorry for your losses. I've just been through IVF if you have any specific questions. Let me know!

Taurus - I missed you! How was your holiday? Congrats on passing the GD test. How are you feeling? It's funny you should say that you can't believe that I'm almost out of the first trimester. I can't believe that I'm NOT out of the first trimester yet. It's been so slow for me. My big scan is on Monday and I'm super-nervous.

Lan - I'm sorry for the witch. :(

Vonn - I'm sorry for you, too. But I can't wait to hear how your first RE appointment goes!!!

Doxie - Sorry for the wacky cycle. I hope things get better for you next month.

Rainshiny - How's it going?

Terri - Hi my friend. SO happy that you're moving forward with your Mexico trip. Ahh - just think of that ocean and sunshine.


----------



## Doxie

I'm so sorry Spud. You know, patents seem to get more and more disjointed As we age. My parents are the pits and I get to deal with that at therapy. 

Alison, I've lost over half of my hair in the past year or so. It's a wreck! I need to look into what you posted about. I need to see my dr about this horrible right side pain I have been having for the last month.


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks Rain and Terri . 

Terri - I Like your hugging story. Ot made me smile. I just imagined a nerd getting a cartoon style hug/squeeze.

My parents have never been big huggers. They know I am/was pregnant and waiting to miscarry. Their method of trying to make me feel better is by telling me how much worse other people had or have it. Ha ha. That's one thing I don't/will not do with my daughter. 

Today is a new day. My healthy eating and exercise starts today. Dh bought a second hand sail boat (it has a motor thank goodness) but it will be nice to get on the lake this summer. 

Rain - have you heard anything from the adoption agency? 

Pregnant ladies - how are your beans doing?


----------



## Spudtastic

Oh my goodness. So many more replies and hugs. Thanks guys. I only saw rains and terris.

Kfs1 - I'm sure your scan will go great. It's natural to be nervous. And you get to see your little bean for the first time. I'd love to see a pic.

Doxie - I had a persistent pain on my right side. I went to the doctors and had an ultrasound for it and blood tests. All was clear but the doctor said it was probably a food intolerance. I didn't investigate it further fully but I tried eliminating lactose and gluten. It worked for me. I eat small amounts of lactose now and more gluten (I was a bread and cereal addict)and if I have too much it comes back. I'm not saying this is what you have it's just another possibility. I hope you manage to find out what it is.


----------



## Taurus8484

Spud &#8211; my family are the same. We have never been a family that hugs and kisses each other, expect rarely my Mother may kiss me. We all love each other, but I would say that actually physically contact at emotional times makes them uncomfortable. Don&#8217;t know why, but it&#8217;s always been that way. I&#8217;m sure my Mother never understood my grief at my miscarriages, and if she did then she never knew how to deal with it&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.but please, say whatever you need to here and I&#8217;m sure if we all could give you a real hug instead of a cyber one we would xx

Kfs1 &#8211; Every scan is scary and then they are born and everything is scarier lol&#8230;&#8230;..but it will be fine. I&#8217;m sure of it. Holiday was great thanks, just what I needed. I&#8217;m feeling fat and uncomfortable and I swear this baby is trying to kick and punch its way out of me. Are you planning on finding out sex??

Waves to everyone else&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## Hopethisyear

Spud - sorry for the awkward conversation with your parents. Yay for the new boat though. That will be so nice for the summer!

Kfs1-Thank you, I'm sure I will have some questions for you. Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I have finally made it to my computer! It's so hard to see everything on my phone. Good for a stalk and a read through but so hard to do catch ups! 

Spud - I am really sorry this is so drawn out for you. Is there any chance you could do anything to speed up the process? I am sure this is just draining on your emotions :(

Terri - We want to see your new passport photo! 

Vonn and Lan - Sorry your cycles are all messed up this month :( 

Doxie - Sorry about your cycle and the pizza face!


I am sure I've missed quite a few people - sorry! Hi to all :flower:

AFM - I went to my doctor for my after ultrasound appointment and she said all blood work is good, I have to take another urine test as I was too dehydrated in the one I provided so it had too much protein or something. She said my ultrasound all looks great and she gave me my referrals for my 12 week NT scan and blood work. So all is looking good! I have minimal morning sickness, which I am very happy about - it's about the same as when I was pregnant with my daughter, and it stopped right on 13 weeks, so only a few more to go hopefully! Just a gnawing hungry feeling rather than nauseousness, unless I don't eat, and then I just feel sick. My boobs are still sore but less so than a few weeks ago, but holy cow they are popping out of my E cups like I just had them done. Ridiculous. 
My husband went home on Saturday night :cry: but I go over there in 3.5 weeks so I will be just fine. Really not looking forward to the flights though :( 

My husband realised what a POS car I was driving around, he knew it was crap but he didn't realise how bad it was until he drove it! So on Friday afternoon we bought a pretty Ford Escape 4WD SUV :D I love it! So much room and I'm not worried about breaking down and being stranded. I feel so much better about having this car, rather than my old car. I would feel awful having to put my baby in that piece of crap lol.. (sorry if I mentioned new car before, I am excited). I also treated myself to a birthday present as a friend was selling a dishwasher due to an upgrade, so I got a great bargain! In the middle of installing that, as the hoses aren't long enough, but I am really happy I will soon have that all ready to go :)

Oh - editing just to add that I was originally due on 11th August but my 8 week scan put me back to 16th of August. After consideration, I know when I am due. I knew my LMP, the day I ovulated etc.. I was charting! Scans that early on such a tiny bean can be accurate only to within a few days, apparently 1mm can be the difference of +/- 3 days, so I have decided to keep my original EDD :) It's my daughter's birthday so it's a special date to me, and either way, I am going to have a cesarean at 38 weeks apparently, so what does it matter! 

Hope everyone is having a lovely week!


----------



## TTC74

Well, I'm going to have a rough go of it for awhile. My mom just got diagnosed with cancer. I could use that good news BFP right about now. Any good news is welcome, after all. Frankly, though, my low post-O temps don't have me particularly optimistic this month.


----------



## Leti

Sorry about your mom TTC74 :hugs:
hopefully a BFP will cheer you up a bit.


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - I'm SO sorry, what devastating news. I hope it's treatable and there is a positive outlook to be had. Come on, BFP!! Re: your temps, I know they aren't popping out but they are still showing a different phase and I think that's all that matters. Fx'ed for you :hugs:

Caribbean - congrats on the new car and positive test results! I finally got a new car after 11 years with a Jeep Wrangler back in August and I still get excited when I have some place to go in it!

Doxie - I'm so sorry you're having a rough time right now. Dandruff and pizza face? what the hell, clomid! we're supposed to be HOT and feel GREAT about ourselves to be able to conceive!!

spud - :hugs: I think I'm one of those people that freezes in times of needed hugs. I don't know if bringing something up and asking how someone is doing is more hurtful than just leaving it be and trying to make them smile. And I definitely tend to try to point out the logical stuff, hoping that will override some of the emotional stuff coming out. I'm totally awkward in those situations, so on behalf of your folks - we love you and wish we understood that just hugging you was enough!! We just don't think that hugs are enough b/c it won't make the pain go away and that's all we want - we want to logic the pain right out of you! :flower:

Hi to everyone!


----------



## kfs1

TTC - I'm so sorry about your mom. :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

TTC--Scary, sad news, so sorry to hear this. I'm with Wish in that I hope she is able to handle the treatment and regain her full health.

Spud--Thinking of you and sending cyber hugs.

Caribbean--Good to hear from you! We need some laughter, so your good sense of humor is certainly welcome.

Terri--Where might you be off to? Someplace tropical, I hope! Is this a romantic getaway, solo escape, or girlfriend adventure?

Nikki--I think I recall you heading back to the dr. Has that happened & do you have a plan?

Rain--Anything happening with the adoption planning?

Taurus--Are you, DH, or DS convinced boy or girl?

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Taurus8484

TTC - sorry to hear the news. My MIL was diagnosed with breast cancer 2 days ago also............hate the C word

Yes Nikki, been waiting on an update from you.

Vonn - I really dont know..........I knew with my DS he was a boy from not long after BFP, just had an overwhelming feeling..........with this one, have no idea..not long now until I know but yeah curiosity has my wondering. Doesnt help we still dont have a girls or boys name we both like yet.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

:hugs: Spud. I am so sorry your parents weren't able to express their sympathy in a way that you needed. I'm not a huggy person but I would totally give you a huge hug right now. 

:hugs: TTC and Taurus. I hope your Mom and MIL's cancer is treatable and the treatment is as easy as possible on her. 

Terri- Your trip sounds divine! 

Caribbean- YAY for the new car and good update!

Vonn- The good news is that you get to talk to your RE and come up with a plan to extend your LP! I had a short one and was able to boost it to 12 days :)

Hi everyone else!

AFM- got my shower invite today for my family shower. It seems real now lol. They asked that people bring a book, which I thought was nice. I have been unbelievably lazy and really need to step up and do stuff around the house or baby is going to have no room lol. Diabetes 101 class is Friday and I have my next scan and OB appointment a week from today. Then we talk scheduling my NST and birth options. She's now in the 89% for growth. Yikes! Feeling good other than being tired. I start classes next week and DH started them this week.
The surgeon told me he doesn't want to see me until Amelia is a month old so that was huge news and more than made up for the fact the little brat was breech and facing away so I got no scan photos of her face! DH has been super grouchy so I was hoping a scan pic would boost his mood.


----------



## terripeachy

Book-I read your blog yesterday. Yay!! Things are coming along nicely for you and your shower sounds cool. I hope you have a great time. 

Kfs1-all will be great in Monday. I'll be reading!

Taurus-March is right around the corner. Stay strong!

TTC-so sorry to hear about your mom. I hope she can be treated quickly and get back to 100%. My thoughts are with you. 

Spud-glad I made you laugh a little. My nerd coworker has a special place in my heart. I have a plant at work that I named after him. I am growing roots for another plant that will go beside "him" and I asked him to name "her". He couldn't think of a name so I suggested Annette. It's the little things. 

Nikki/Galvan-yoohoo??!!

I'm flying to GA to hang with my moto. friends for the weekend and this summer my annual trip is in Canada so I wanted to update my passport now so it gets here fast and I don't have to worry about it. The wedding is in Mexico in June so I'm happy to have it in process now. I think I'm in my natural TWW now, but not really thinking about it. 

Hi and hugs to everyone else.


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi everyone,

TTC74 - I am so sorry about your mom :hugs:

Spud - Hugs to you. My mom is also not very good at giving hugs. I am not very close to her - was closer to my dad. I am determined to be quite the opposite with my son. He knows that whenever he needs me, I will be always be there. If I could, I would give you a real hug but for now will give you a virtual one :hugs:

Sorry I have been reading but not really replying as DS is on school holidays and I have family over for another week or so, so busy busy busy!! I saw my doctor on Tuesday to get my results and make a treatment plan. She discussed out results and apparently DH has super star sperm. His count, motility and morphology was all really high and she was really impressed. DH is quite proud of himself. 
She couldn't find anything wrong with me too apart from my thyroids so the next step for me is to do a laparoscopy and hysteroscopy. She said that maybe I have implantation problems so better to deal with everything before starting the treatment. 
I have decided to go the public route as I would prefer having the money saved for IVF ( Not knowing how many cycles I will need) and wait a few months for the surgery. I will be 36 in a few months and that's my only worry.


----------



## Vonn

Nikki--thanks for the update! I hope your thyroid is being treated optimally. I have just figured out that my body has been converting thyroid hormone T4 into Reverse T3 instead of T3. T3 is the most active thyroid hormone in your body & RT3 is supposed to be the mechanism your body uses to reduce the amount of T3, if there is too much. Sometimes this gets all messed up. Some drs say this is hooey but some recognize it as a serious issue. Ideally your dr is testing TSH, T4, T3, Reverse T3, and antibodies to understand the whole thyroid picture.

Since the basic things seem to be normal, does your dr have any plans to look into less common issues like natural killer cells, anti-sperm antibodies or anti-nuclear antibodies? 

Also, related to implantation issues, there are connections between thyroid issues and leptin resistance issues. One thing I read recently is that leptin receptors in the uterine lining are part of what makes it receptive to an embryo nestling in & leptin resistance makes this difficult. The study was from 2000 & I couldn't find anything more recent so I'm not sure if there's newer research either supporting or refuting this.

Anyway--been looking into lots of info in advance of my RE appt tomorrow, so I have a lot of this on my mind...and on my question list! GL Nikki, I hope you get your sticky bean soon.


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTC - I'm so sorry about your mom.

Nikki & Vonn - I am very interested to hear what your Dr.'s say about implantation issues. It seems all Dr.s have different opinions on this. DH and I just did blood work karyotype testing today as our RE can't find any other problems with us so far.

Terri - Have a fun weekend!

Book - Your shower sounds fun, I love the book idea.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc and taurus - big hugs to you both. The c word is horrible and I'll be thinking of you. My auntie had breast cancer 5 years ago and my fil had bowel cancer 7 years ago. It's amazing the treatments they have nowadays.

Vonn and nikki - fingers crossed on getting those thyroids sorted. 
Nikki - men are so chuffed when they find out sperm are really really good lol. I see him strutting up and down the room.

Caribbean - glad you have a shiny new car  I have a new washing machine. My clothes smell lovely.

Hi to everyone.

I'm on my phone so it's hard to remember everything to reply to on the posts. I also once again want to thank everyone for their kind words and support.
I've been told that if this miscarriage hasn't happened by monday then I'll be booked in for a d&c next week. Either way it'll be over by the end of next week and I suppose that's a huge positive. I'm still bleeding but no miscarriage yet.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck at your appointment tomorrow, Vonn!


----------



## beekay

TTC - so sorry to hear about your mom....I really hope there is some avenue for treatment and recovery!

Spud - still thinking of you....at least there's a time-frame for you now - hope that's some comfort for you :hugs:

Book - we haven't "met" yet, but I stalked your blog :dohh: :haha: I will be eagerly following Amelia's story....wishing you much continued good news! :happydance: Also, you're a Whovian....so we're practically KIN! ;)

Everyone else - :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::haha:

I have been super-sick with a horrible flu-bug this past week. My chart is just all OVER the place....I'm sure it's due to taking cough medicine and horrible sleeping patterns, etc. Anyways, I'm on 10dpo today and decided to take an early test.....it's the first time I've taken a pregnancy test (AF always showed up before I could take one before!). So, I was kinda excited! :happydance: I'm sure that novelty will wear off :haha: I got this REALLY thin blue vertical line (fairly dark but sooooooo thin).....it was on a clearblue and I know how unreliable those blue tests can be - so I'm not holding out much hope. I tried to take a pic but you can't really see the line in the cell-phone pics :nope: Anyways....I'm not out YET! 

Hope everyone has a happy Friday :flower:


----------



## Vonn

Hope--What is karyotype testing?

Spud--It's good that this part of the process will be over soon.

Terri--Have a fab weekend in GA. What's the summer wedding in Mexico?

Book--Fun shower! Lil' Miss will start right off with her very own library.

Beekay--You'll test again tomorrow, right? And report back immediately! Ooh, so excited for some good news! 

Wish--Thanks, I am very curious about how this will go. Is it a sign of being too type-A if my list of questions has endnotes??? :blush: And you have yours on Monday, right? Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Spudtastic

Beekay and book - I'm a whovian too. I'm gutted as it was shown on prime which moved to sky so I haven't seen any of the current series with this new older dr.

Yes beekay test tomorrow please. I'm eagerly waiting to hear.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Just a quick update, I finally got my results for the Chikungunya virus that I had mentioned a couple of months back, and they are 'inconclusive', which means in this case, the doctor said I would have had it, but now it's working its way out of my system. My doctor warned me that because I have chronic joint pain, that I have a high risk of developing chronic fatigue and polymyalgia (basically a rheumatic arthritis condition). I am really sad about this :( I can barely walk in the mornings and at the moment, stairs are a nightmare, and I can't even open a sealed lid on a water bottle some days. That can last a few years apparently.. 

I feel a bit defeated and depressed, not about the results as I knew I had contracted it just from symptoms, but that I have these ongoing symptoms :sad1: I can't even take anything to help with the joint pain so I am hoping and crossing every single finger and toe that my symptoms have settled down in 6 months.


----------



## Spudtastic

Caribbean - that sounds terrible. I really hope you don't get chronic fatique and polymyalgia. Is that a during pregnancy thing or at any time in your life? 

Afm - I think this miscarriage is starting. Getting cramps and the blood is getting heavy. I hope it's easy. It's 10 pm here. I also just had an argument with my dh about my parents staying. Not a great time for a row really. It's an argument that will never be resolved either.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

No, this is all non-pregnancy related. Pregnancy exacerbates it as you get loose joints and fatigue during pregnancy anyway! So.. double doses. I had a wonderful pregnancy last time (especially 2nd trimester) so I guess I am expecting the same thing. I'm still crossing my fingers that in a few weeks I will be feel energised and good! Right now I sleep most of the time and feel a bit off. But that's all normal!

I hope you're doing okay. Sending lots of love and hugs your way. :hugs: <3 :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks Caribbean  pregnancy is tough enough on your body. You don't need added extras. 

I bet you guys are going to be as glad as I am when this is done and you don't need to hear about it lol. I can't wait to get peeing on a stick again. However I could poas now and get a good result. Still no pain or heavier bleeding. I'm scared to sleep. There's only so much playing on the Internet I can do now. It's not going to get me through until 6 am ha ha


----------



## Comfycushions

Spud I'm so sorry you've been having some difficult times with DH and parents on top of the miscarriage trauma. You deserve to be looked after and lavished with TLC.:hugs:

TTC so sorry to hear about your Mom. Hope everything works out and she makes a full recovery.:hugs:

It's my first day out of bed post nasty flu. Feeling a bit weak but glad to be on the mend. I'll try and catch up properly on what everyone's been up to. Have had a try but feeling a bit too vacuous (blaming the illness) and unable to retain anyone's info.


----------



## beekay

Definitely a BFN with the pink-dye test this morning :nope:

Those blue-dye test are horrid!! :growlmad: I wasn't the only one who thought it was positive....I posted a couple of pics in the Pregnancy Tests forum and everyone who responded thought it was positive as well (and it definitely looked even more positive in person!). Those blue tests are incredibly misleading.....I only used it b/c I got a couple of free ones with my digital CBFM that I just rec'd.

Oh well....at least it looks like I will get to USE my new CBFM now


----------



## Comfycushions

Sorry beekay. How disappointing and annoying all rolled into one.


----------



## Spudtastic

Beekay - sorry about your bfn.

Comfy - sorry to hear about the flu but I'm glad you are getting better now too.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Vonn said:


> Hope--What is karyotype testing?

Karyotype testing is chromosone analysis. Basically it's a test to identify and evaluate the size, shape, and number of chromosomes in a sample of body cells. Here is a link about it 
https://miscarriage.about.com/od/testingforcauses/p/karyotype.htm

Beekay - Sorry about the BFN

Comfy - Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Just back from Target And not finished reading but wanted to say yay!! Fellow Whovians!!! I am a diehard Tennant fan, I must say. I even made hubs wear chucks for our wedding and had K-9 as my ring bearer
Spud- do you not have a version of BBC to watch the show like we do? That's so sad you haven't seen the new doctor yet. DH wasn't a fan at all until he saw this season and he loves Capaldi's version. Probably because he is grumpy and has Scottish ancestry lol.
Ok back to reading!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Ok caught up.
Beekay- sorry about the BFN. 
Comfy- ugh! I have heard this flu is the worst this year! I am glad you are feeling better.
Spud- the added stress at home must not be helping. I hope the cramping isn't too bad for you. Make sure to take it easy and be gentle with yourself.
Caribbean- :-( about the diagnosis. Can you take anything or do anything to help with the symptoms?

Afm- I was supposed to have my diabetes class today. Originally it was supposed to be at 2:30 but last week the nurse called and asked that I come in at 2. No big deal. At 11 I get a call saying they had to cancel it! So now weds I have a scan, ob appointment, and then back to the hospital for my diabetes class. My diet changes aren't really working because I feel sick and shaky all of the time lately. It will be exactly a month between my test and my class. At 31w4d wouldn't it be too late to really start treating this? Between that and DH being a royal grumpus the past 2 weeks I am ready to scream


----------



## Spudtastic

Book - I enjoyed hearing about your wedding  we have dalek salt and pepper shakers. I loved david tennant and was quite put off by a young dr but matt smith was really great in the end. I think I'll buy the new series when it's out and probably stay up all night watching it. Tee hee.


----------



## Comfycushions

Book, what a nuisance about your appointments. You&#8216;d have thought there'd be a bit more urgency to get it sorted, a month seems like a long time indeed.
Hope DH cheers up some soon.

As a side note I think Peter Davison is my fave doctor but that's based on childhood memory.


----------



## jessiecat

Hey Ladies-

I've been feeling like $hit so haven't been posting. This pregnancy is really kicking my butt (but yes, of course, very happy to be pregnant at all). 
We had our 10 week ultrasound yesterday and all is going well, thank goodness. I was a paranoid wreck in the days prior. 

TTC: I'm so sorry about your mom. Hopefully you live near her and can help her out and see her often. 

Spud: :hugs:

Dox: Any news on the cause of the right side pain?

Caribbean: so happy all is going well with the pregnancy, but im so sorry about the ongoing pain. :( My sister had chronic joint pain for one year after the birth of her son and it was horrible for her. I can't believe you're already going to be making those flights again. 

Taurus and kfs: You're both team yellow, right? My hubby and I aren't going to find out the sex of the baby so clothes shopping will be kinda difficult. My sister gave me all of my nephew's infant clothing so even if we have a girl she's going to be wearing her older boy cousin's stuff. Maybe I'll just put a bow in her hair. ;)

Book: I think books are awesome gifts for a baby shower! I can't believe how close you are to holding your little girl. 

Nikki: Good news re: your DH's super sperm. I hope you get your answers soon with the lap and hyst.

Beekay: Sorry about the BFN :(

Comfy: are you feeling better? 

Vonn and Wish: So curious to hear about the RE appointments!

Peachy: Congrats on the Master's!!! What an accomplishment. 

Hi to the rest of you! I'm finally confident about joining the pregnancy forums so I will be mostly there, but occasionally checking in on you all and wishing you the best. <3

I've attached a pic of my little one. Hubby and I are very, very relieved that all seems to be going well and baby's heart is beating strong.
 



Attached Files:







BabyB.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Taurus8484

Jessie - good to hear everything went well. Yep Team Yellow this time around........its hard but I like knowing i wont know until its time. Please extra incentive to push lol


----------



## somedayisnow

Hello friends, new and old, I'm officially back in the game. I'm having my first and hopefully last IUI on Monday. Then I'll be in the dreaded tww that I keep hearing about. It's so surreal that after all the planning and unexpected surgery, I'm finally here. I could actually be someone's mother in 9 months time. That's trippy.

I need to catch up on this thread to find out how everyone is doing but in the meantime I want to send out congratulations to those who have received their BFPs. Hugs to all those who have not or have experienced loss. And :thumbup: to those who are in the middle of adoption. May 2015 make all our wishes come true.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi someday. I was thinking about you yesterday wondering how you are getting on. I'm keeping fingers crossed for Monday for you. The only problem with the tww is that it feels like two years. I'm sending lots of baby dust your way 

Did anybody hear about a 40 lb (18kg) baby born in Australia. It was one of those Facebook articles which I take with a pinch of salt but if it's true....oucheee. mum was supposed to be incredibly large.


----------



## somedayisnow

Scratch what I said a few hours ago. I think I've already ovulated so that means no IUI for me. I tested this morning with two different OPK brands and I didn't get a smiley face (I got one yesterday) and the wondfo's line isn't getting any darker. I've been testing since cycle day 8 and it never got as dark as the control line. Of course for months my body has been working like clockwork and I've gotten positive opks on day 12 (today) but January 2015 decided to kick me where it hurts. Frustrating to say the least but I'll just give it the old college try next month.


----------



## moni77

sorry someday, but welcome back!


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi someday. Sorry your body decided to scupper your plans.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi someday. Sorry to hear you ovulated already. I'm hoping next month is your month. 

Afm - I have a d&c booked for Thursday morning. I have to go and spend two nights in Dunedin but between the scan and blood test on Wednesday and the procedure on the Thursday I'm hoping to fit in some clothes shopping and on Thursday night get my favourite indian takeaway


----------



## Comfycushions

Spud:hugs:
I hope you do manage to fit in some nice things for yourself too. 
I have plans to treat myself to a curry lunch after my latest scan tomorrow morning.


----------



## beekay

Good Morning Girls :flower:

Spud & Book - I think I may have a bit of an "old-guy" crush on the new Doctor :haha::haha::haha: He is really great and I bet you'll love the new season Spud! I actually wish I had the patience to wait for a whole season to be over and then watch it as a marathon (it's better that way!) :D My husband and I both wore chucks for our wedding (and it was Robot-themed....just cause we're geeky like that - ha! I had a short, white spring-time dress and we were married outdoors in the beautiful Rocky Mountains). Oh, and we had our photo done with Matt Smith last year at a Comic Expo! :happydance:

Spud - I do hope everything goes smoothly for you this week.....and enjoy your shopping and Indian cuisine! :hugs:

Jessie - Happy to hear that everything is progressing well with your pregnancy! :thumbup: Sorry that you haven't been feeling well - hope that passes soon! :flower:

Someday - Sorry to hear that your timing for IUI didn't work out this month. Here's to a TOTALLY predictable cycle for February!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:

Vonn & Wish - How did your appointments go?!

High-fives to everyone else (those are still cool right?!?) ;) :haha::blush:

Well, after my blue-dye test debacle, I am back at CD1 (so clearly my vertical blue line was a false positive - I suspected as much because it was so thin and slightly offset). I will definitely only test with pink-dyes after THAT experience. How frustrating!

Hope everyone has a good week....looking forward to more updates :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







xshoes.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 4









xsmith.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Wish2BMom

beekay - so sorry for AF, what a pain with the blue dye ones. Pink or digi or nothing, got it! Super cute pics you posted too! what a fun wedding! RE appointment is in a bit. I'll post later about it.

spud - good luck this week. I'm so glad you have fun things planned around the d&c to look forward to. That will be refreshing. and a 40lb baby?! that's like one bag of the pellet stove pellets we use in the winter here! NO thank you!

someday - there's something going on this month, you're not the first one to have an unusually-timed cycle! I'm sorry your IUI plans were thwarted. Perhaps we'll be IUI buddies in Feb!

Taurus and Jessie - Team Yellow, I love it. DH is all about Team Yellow if/when we conceive, and I don't want to find out before him, so I guess we will be too. :)

book - Our Pats made it to the big game!! WOOOOO!!!! Your shower sounds wonderful and I just love the idea of everyone bringing a book as well. I think I went to one and they even asked us to each write something in the cover?

Hi to everyone else! :wave:


----------



## Lanfear333

Just stalking lately. Not feeling like doing much posting. Just know I'm rooting for you ladies.


----------



## Wish2BMom

RE appointment went well, no plan in place just yet. We need more testing done that is either a retest (my thyroid could be a touch underactive) or tests that just haven't been done yet (egg count, uterine lining), before she can figure out a definite plan for us. So we'll get all of that done and see her again in about a month.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi everyone - stalkers and posters alike  I hope you are all well. 

Comfy - I'm sorry if you've mentioned this but honestly I have a memory like a seive and I'm on my phone. What is your scan for? I hope it goes well. Enjoy your curry. I love my curry.


----------



## Vonn

Hi everyone!

My DH and I went to the RE last Friday. The dr wasn't outright mean, but was more old-school than I care for. He gives very little credence to the tests and vitamins/supplements my integrative dr has ordered. I believe her way of looking holistically at the body is the medicine of the future, so when he basically dismissed her work, my thought was, "Here we go again..." 

I figured he would push IVF big-time, but he suggested three cycles of medicated IUIs first. He said we'd counsel after that to discuss next steps, if unsuccessful. I think he wants to see how my body responds to stimulated egg production. He kind of knocked IVF (with my eggs) for someone my age with most likely poor egg quality. He said it's often tough to stimulate enough egg production & natural IVF is very expensive for the chances. He talked about IVF using donor eggs as a great option for people in our situation and I started crying. Awkward. That option needs processing time. 

I asked him about my progesterone and also asked about the use of melatonin, dhea & if there are any aids for egg quality. He totally blew me off. Said I wasn't seeing the forest for the trees. I said my take on it is that if there is _anything_ I can do to help my situation, I will. He basically said there's nothing I can do. 

So basically according to him, the only treatments that do any good are those that men like him in white lab coats have come up with in the last 50 yrs. How very presumptuous of him. Didn't leave me with a great impression. Of course, DH liked him, thought he was no nonsense. DH also thought it was positive that he placed the IUI chances at 9%. It made me feel defeated as the flip side is 91% failure rate. Ugh. But they are covered by insurance so we should definitely take advantage. We'll start next cycle as he wants to redo CD 3 tests. 

I'm really trying to feel positive, next steps and all. But it is hard. This sh*t is hard. Sorry for the rant, but I really needed to get this out. Thanks for listening.


----------



## beekay

Vonn- That doc sounds like a jerk! :wacko: :wacko: 
I probably would have been a blubbering mess throughout the appointment - so you're a star for only breaking down when he suggested donor eggs!! :thumbup: 

On to IUI - new hope for next cycle!! :hugs: :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Jessie - I'm 99% team yellow at this point. :) Glad to hear that you're doing well!

Someday - Welcome back. I'm sorry that the IUI didn't work out this month. I hope the timing works better for you next month. I'm curious - has your RE been monitoring you every few days to determine when you're going to ovulate? Or are you handling all on your own?

Spud - I'm sorry that you're going to have to go through the d&c but I'm happy that you'll be able to move forward to make a fresh start.

Nikki - I'm happy that your appointment went so well. That's great that your husband has super-star sperm! One obstacle removed, right? And it sounds like you have a great plan to move forward with the laparoscopy and hysteroscopy.

Book - Your shower sounds fun. Hope you get spoiled with lots of goodies.

Beekay - I'm so sorry for the false-positive. Ugh. So frustrating!

Caribbean - I really hope the awful joint pain leaves you sooner than later. It sounds terrible. 
:(

Comfy - Hope you're feeling better after the flu. It seems like an awful one this year.

Lanfear - Hope you're doing OK.

Vonn - Your doctor sounds a bit too intense for sure. I don't understand how he can jump right to donor eggs before really knowing anything about you. Not that there's anything wrong with it, but of course you would want to try with your eggs first. Believe me, I would have been upset, too. It's just too much, too soon without trying other options first. That said, maybe go forward with the first IUI but start researching other doctors. If you already have a negative feeling, it might not be good to proceed too far. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: We're all here for you.

Hi everyone else!


----------



## Leti

Vonn, I really feel sometime these doctor are only looking for their best interest and not ours. Some want to prescribe what will make them more money and some other just dont wan't to take risk with some of us because it can affect their success rate. Its really disgusting to think we put our lives in their hands.
I would not give up. If necessary go for a second opinion. My self I started taking COq10 and maca which might help with egg quality, not because any of them prescribe it (they don't make any money out of them) but because I have done the research. 
Its really hard to believe in any doctor for me. I've gone to 4 RE already and all 4 will tell me different things. I really hope your IUI works!!!!


----------



## maquita2000

Hi everyone, I took a break from fertility treatments even though I cant deny I was hoping for a natural BFP.
I'm happy to hear the BFPs are going well (even if with come pain/discomfort, i.e. Caribbean =)) and hoping we all get strong BFPs real soon.
I'm doing an IVF again this month... This will be my second IVF. I'm a bit dissapointed as I'm taking Gonal 225 and Menopur 75 and the RE told me this morning I have 8 eggs as of now... That sounded aweful considering I had 10 eggs with Gonal (only 75) on the last round of IVF.
I was hoping that with a stronger Gonal dosage I would have more eggs so I could hopefully get enough egs for the IVF as well as for freezing. Doesn't seem it will be possibble with only 8 eggs =( Sounds worse than last IVF...

What will we do different this time (other than the Gonal dosage)? RE will wait 5 days for transfer instead of 3 like last time and he mentioned he'll see if the embryos survive till day 5 by themselves and/or try to figure out what's going on.
I'm a little mad he didn't wait till day 5 for embryo transfer last IVF if that's a regular procedure to analyze how things are doing... Well, I can't do anything about the last one anymore and I'm just hoping the doctor is not just interested in his payment (lol, I feel all these doctors are just after the money, even the best ones).
RE told me to ntake a multivitamin, COQ10 (Qunol 10 ml every day), DHEA, folic acid and a Jr. Aspirin. Aside from that I'm also taking Maca and every other day Vitamin D + Fish Oil (I read that it helps absorption). I've been reading these supplements help improve the egg quality but I've only done it for a month (instead of 3 months, time it takes eggs to form)...
Hopefully this time it works out. I began putting the injections myself (ouch) and I've been feeling really sad and I cry easily- not sure if it's the increased amount of medicine or just that I'm really upset of having to go through all this =(
I'm sending baby dust to we all and hopefully 2015 brings the news we all want to each of us =)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Vonn - Your Dr sounds a bit cold and impersonal. Are you going to go back to see him again or look for another Dr.

Maquita - I hope this time works for you with the IVF. 8 eggs is still good.

AFM - I'm just starting the 2WW here and still waiting to get my results back from RE regarding Karyotype blood work. It's so frustrating not knowing why I keep having these chemical pregnancies and why they won't stick. It makes me not want to TTC and go through the 2WW and get excited with a BFP and then it slowly fades after a few days. It's all for nothing. We will see what RE says about our test and then I'm going to ask him about NK Cells. 

I hope everyone is having a good day! I'm off to the beach to try not to think about things for a while.


----------



## TTC74

Well, I don't know what to think. I had what I thought were two very faint positive tests this morning - one wondfo and one FRER. Plus, my temps are good for 12 DPO. Then, someone let the air out of my bubble by telling me that FRERs always have 2 lines when they are taken out of their cartridge.
 



Attached Files:







FRER 1-20.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 14









tweaked wondfo 1-20.JPG
File size: 28 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Vonn

TTC--well there are two lines on both! And your temp jump looks fantastic! Can't wait to see what tomorrow's test(s) show(s)!!! This would be amazing for you.


----------



## beekay

TTC - I see two lines on both!!

FX for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopethisyear

That's a BFP!!! I see lines on both too! Congrats!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - I see them too!! FX'ed for tomorrow's temp and a BFP!!

Vonn - that sounds like you had a very frustrating appointment. I'm so sorry! My doc recommended IVF too, mostly based on the clock burning and the higher success rate. And the fact that they can genetically test each embryo before putting it back in to make sure it's a good one, given that the risk is higher with our age. Of course, that genetic testing is 5k more... but still. So I don't know where we'll go. other than that, no other recommendations on additional vitamins or supplements at this point. I think someone else said it - so crazy how two people can go to the same type of appointment and have 2 different experiences.
And I would have cried at the donor egg suggestion too. It is all too much and sounds like your doc needs to retake Bedside Manner 101.


----------



## Taurus8484

Someday &#8211; good to see you back&#8230;&#8230;.did you end up getting the IUI or had you already ovulated??

Spud &#8211; Spend lots of money of clothes, eat lots of Indian takeout and remember we are all thinking of you Thursday morning.

Moni &#8211; are you feeling movement yet??

Hi beekay, wish2, lanfear, comfy, leti, maquita, hope and anyone else I missed&#8230;&#8230;..

Vonn &#8211; sorry the appointment didn&#8217;t go as well as you planned&#8230;..at least you have a plan for next cycle with doing all the CD3 tests again and going ahead with IUI&#8230;&#8230;sorry you&#8217;re having a hard time, I can appreciate how difficult this TTC is&#8230;..whilst I haven&#8217;t travelled the road of having a hard time getting pregnant, I have travelled the road of recurrent pregnancy loss&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;I don&#8217;t think people, especially husbands know how difficult it can be with the all-consuming emotions xx

Kfs1 &#8211; glad to hear your Team Yellow&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;its exciting&#8230;.

TTC74 &#8211; They do have 2 lines, a control line and indent line, however, your indent line looks a bit pinkish to me rather than grey and your wondfo looks good too&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Im going with BFP but look forward to more tests

Caribbean, Nikki, Galvan, Peachy, Book, Doxie &#8211; where are you guys?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## moni77

Yep I'm feeling movement. He's being kind and not really kicking or punching but he is swimming around like crazy. He likes to stick his bum out - every once in a while part of my stomach gets really hard as he is pushing out.

Good luck to those in the 2ww.

Hi to all!


----------



## Spudtastic

Vonn - sorry to hear about the doctor you saw. I really think you did well to listen to that all the way through. 

Ttc74 - I see two lines on both too. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow's test too.

Maquit - welcome back 

Thanks for all the thoughts 
I went to the hospital for my pre tests. I found out that my midwife hadn't actually referred me to the lady at the early pregnancy loss clinic at all. It was only because I went to the doctor about my hand and consequently talking to the doctor about my miscarriages too and having blood tests done that I was referred to her. The nurse taking my bloods gave her a call. So that solves that problem. If I get pregnant again I'll be choosing a different midwife.

The ultrasound showed too that nothing had budged. Nothing. So a d&c is the right thing. If I have a missed miscarriage again I will opt for a d &c straight away. I'd prefer to miscarriage naturally but my baby died 9.5 weeks ago now. It's been a long time.


----------



## Comfycushions

Vonn, sorry the doctor was so insensitive. This stuff is so hard without that sort of thing.:hugs: Do you get to keep seeing the better more supportive doc as well? Hopefully iui will do the trick and maybe 'bull in china shop' doc will demonstrate a far better bedside manner in future.

Spud, that midwife really let you down. Hope all goes smoothly tomorrow.:hugs:and more :hugs:.

Maquita, sorry you're struggling. I've been quite tearful, it's hard to know what's evil meds and what's emotion. 8 is still a good number.

Afm had an awful headache past couple of days, paracetamol not really helping. Stupid seprecur:growlmad:. Down reg scan went well. Start stims tomorrow, optimistic might feel better for a bit before bloating arrives. EC provisionaly scheduled for 4th Feb.


----------



## Comfycushions

TTC oooh, how exciting. Fingers crossed for more positive tests.


----------



## TTC74

Temp drop and BFNs for me this morning. :nope:


----------



## Comfycushions

Sorry ttc:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

well sh*t, TTC....I'm sorry!! :hugs:

spud - good luck tomorrow, we're all thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Oh TTC, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry TTC :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - sorry. Big hugs for you.

Maquite - ah I can never remember how to spell your name. Sorry. I also have big hugs for you. I didn't say yesterday but I'm sorry about your hard ttc time.

Afm - I've had the d&c. It went well. Now to get my hubby to look after me for a few days. He he.


----------



## Taurus8484

:hugs: Spud


----------



## Hopethisyear

Make sure he takes good care of you Spud, you deserve it.


----------



## somedayisnow

TTC- I have my fingers crossed for you.

moni77- Your baby sticking his bum out makes me laugh. Maybe he's trying to twerk. 

kfs1- for my first IUI I'm doing unmedicated and unmonitored. So I'm using two different brands of OPK's to determine ovulation.

Taurus - Unfortunately, the IUI didn't happen. I ovulated earlier than normal so I have to wait until next month.

Spud- I'm sending lots of hugs your way. I'm so sorry you're going through this.

Hello to everyone else. 
afm, I'm just hanging out waiting for my period to arrive, which isn't for couple of weeks, so I can finally finally did I say finally do my first IUI. My birthday is the week of my next ovulation so a BFP in February would be a wonderful birthday gift to myself.


----------



## terripeachy

Hey everyone! I'm back from a short vacation away and can check in.

TTC-Sorry. :hugs:

Vonn-I thought I commented somewhere on this site, but I might have just been thinking about my response. Obviously and apparently, not all doctors are going to want to listen to you. If your doctor suggests IUIs first, and your insurance will cover it, why not do it? It could be all you need to get your baby. Most doctors say IUI to begin with anyway (if they don't immediately jump to DE). DE are normally not covered by insurance, but you can get a guarantee usually if you do X amount of cycles, and pay crazy money. The good news is that with that guarantee, you will get pregnant (or else your money back). So...all this to say, don't hate your doctor that much and go forward with the IUI. You know we're all here for you.

Spud-Glad you're recovering..hopefully your DH will be of assistance. Are your parents still in town? I may have missed that update.

Jessie-Yay for team yellow. I would like to join you on that team one day.

Everyone else-Hello. This thread is getting so big, it's very easy to just read and not write, but I'm trying to check in and know that I am thinking of all of you.

AFM-minor update. I did email someone about an IVF study with different meds, but they don't care enough to email me back so whatever. I'm on a natural cycle this time around and not temping (my VIP FFoe is about to expire), and it's been nice. We will probably try one more fresh cycle in the next few months because I still have a little bit of insurance money. Once I use it all, that will probably be it, but I don't want to leave any $ to go to waste. My hubs and I have not talked about DE, and I don't think we will talk about it. It's just WAY too expensive even with a guarantee.

Hugs all around. I've missed you girls.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hi everyone!

Ttc- I am sorry about the bfn 

Spud- :hugs: thinking of you. I hope hubby spoils you rotten

Terri- you are missed, girl! Hope you had a nice vacation 

Von- sorry your dr is a douchenozzle in need of remedial bedside manner training . I think Terri is spot on though. 

:flower::flower: for everyone I missed. I am reading and dashing sadly because my head hurts but I missed you gals and wanted to pop in.

Afm- 
I had quite the day yesterday. Was supposed to go for my scan, then to Exchange gromit's strawberry toy for a non ripped one (it's his binks). Then to OB, then back to hospital for my GD orientation. Well.. Scan was great. Mass ratio is below 1.0 . Baby is still breech and was bratty by not wanting to show her face. One of my 2 main maternal specialists saw me and was happy to know Boston childrens said she was now the boss of me. My fluid is high though so they want 2x weekly NST.. I had time to kill so I opted to do one right there and then. Bratty Amelia was kicking and moving like crazy so it took a bit to get the monitor to capture her. Then came time for my bp check and it was 166/94. Not terrible for me but high. So they came in and said I wasn't going to see my OB because they were sending me to L&D!!! Yeah that freaked me out!! Baby is perfectly fine but I wasnt. So I had to email hubs to tell him and talk him off of the ledge and text my mother who kept asking a million questions and wanting me to call her. I was put in a gown and hooked up to a monitor in triage while they monitored my BP. Of course they use those automatic cuffs that aren't accurate with me and cause me to have white coat syndrome because it hurts so much.
Long story short- I have a sinus infection. My OB upped my bp meds to 3x a day, ordered me a z pack, prescribed fiorecet for my migraine, I get to do 24hr urine, and see him tomorrow. Oh and I went to diabetes class- my A1C is really good at 5.4 but my numbers today are not good despite eating really well so I may have insulin after all. 

Been looking at my registry and I got a travel system, auto Rock n play, swing, crib, play mat, and I feel much better about having stuff. Just hoping to get a boppy and some sort of baby wearing thing and I will be in great shape! My showers are the 31 and 8.
Oh and has anyone heard of having a photographer for their shower? My mother emailed me basically saying to not look homeless because we are having one! 
Here's amelia. Her nose isn't smooshed- she was pressed against the placenta and they had to digitally remove it to show her face. Technology is awesome!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Spudtastic

Book - love the word douchenozzle. I reckon we would say douchebag where I come from which means the same thing. I have to say Amelia looks gorgeous and ultrasounds normally make babies look like aliens. I don't know much about mass/ratios for Amelia's condition but I'm hoping under 1 is good. I hope you are ok. How stressful about blood pressure. Is l&d Labour and delivery? I always wonder if they're just trying to get your blood pressure up even more when they tell you these things. How stressful. I hope you are both ok.
as for photographers. ....I wish I had more photos but I don't organise these things. You'll cherish them later. 

Terri - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your natural cycle. I've heard of people trying and trying and failing with ivf añd nothing and then bam they get pregnant. I really hope that it happens your next try for you or it just suddenly hsppens when you least expect it (and u don't mean in a virgin mary kind of way ha ha). I hope you enjoyed your holiday. 

Afm - I'm back home. I'm feeling physically very good. The assisting doctor in my erpoc (they didn't call it a d&c - erpoc is emergency removal of products of conception) said the surgeon found it difficult to remove and therefore felt I would never have miscarried on my own. They think I wouldn't have miscarried taking the pills too and if anything did happen I probably would have haemorraged. So I'm glad I had it done. I've asked for baby to be returned to me and I'm going to bury her under a tree. Part of me still believes her soul is flying high waiting for when I get pregnant in march (lol). 

The nurse told me to take it easy for two to three weejs and absolutely no running. I bursr into laughter and told her I was definitely not running anytime soon.


----------



## Wish2BMom

glad all went well, spud. What an ordeal.

book - love the pic of Amelia! the pic somewhat looks like you in your profile picture! adorable! I haven't heard of a prof photog at a shower but someone is usually snapping enough pics for everyone. Why not let someone spoil you with a professional doing it!

not too much going on here - 7-8dpo, temps are high and have stayed that way since O, no diving just yet. Had a little pink spotting yesterday morning on 6-7dpo (depending on if you ask me or FF when I O'ed) and breasts/nipples were so sore last night that they woke me out of a deep sleep. FX'ed and all that but we only DTD once and it was either the day of or day after O. Slim chances! AF is due while I'm on a business trip next week. Oh what fun.


----------



## Lanfear333

Vonn-I don&#8217;t like the sound of that Dr. at all. I like to refer to what he was doing as mansplaining. I just want to crack them across the face when they assume I don&#8217;t know what I&#8217;m talking about.

KFS-Thanks for asking. I&#8217;m fine-just feeling anti-social. I hope you&#8217;re well, too.

Maquita-FX and :dust: to you

So many :hugs: to Spud and TTC

Good to see you here, Terri, and glad there are some relaxed TTC plans ahead.

Book-thanks for sharing the scan and I&#8217;m glad to hear it was just a sinus infection. 

Wish-don&#8217;t you hate AFs crappy timing, sometimes?

AFM I am just waiting to ovulate. I got sick earlier this week and thought I wasn&#8217;t going to be able to temp through it, but my fever broke yesterday and I still haven&#8217;t had a positive opk. Yay for temping! According to FF, my window opened on my birthday so maybe I&#8217;ll get a belated birthday present.

Funny how time changes things. Several years ago I said that if I didn&#8217;t get pregnant by the time I was 35, I wasn&#8217;t going to try. I just turned 36. Here we are, still trying and it&#8217;s only been a year. Guess I shouldn&#8217;t have waited so long. I will have 25 years in at my job when I&#8217;m 47 and be able to retire with full benefits, and shared custody with my ex will no longer be a factor. We are hoping to move somewhere warm, but I guess that timetable will just have to be moved back. I hate to be the parent that uproots my kid, but warm weather would be worth it, right?

Also, several of my friends that are my age are announcing new pregnancies. While I'm a little jealous, it's also giving me hope that I still have a chance.


----------



## Comfycushions

Spud, glad it went ok and you're feeling all right. Laying Astrid to rest under a tree is a beautiful idea.:hugs:

Book, cool pic!

Terri, hi, welcome back. Your plan sounds like a good one.

Wish, a chance is a chance. Fingers crossed.

Afm day 2 of stims. Sick of injecting myself but just need to keep reminding myself that very soon (in the grand scheme of things) this will all be over and just a memory.


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks Taurus, Lan, Comfy, Terri and everyone for the hugs and thoughts. 

Lan - you're not too old at all. I'm 36 too. It'll happen. Sometimes I think I should have started trying earlier but I wasn't ready at all. 

Wish - fingers crossed for you. You only need to dtd once 

Comfy - you brought tears to my eyes (in a good way) remembering Astrids name. I hope this cycle all goes well. The injections are a necessary evil and I hope they result in a bfp 

I'm on the mend folks. Though I've put on so much weight I need to lose it. I lack drive but I know it'll be better for a pregnancy if I do.


----------



## Clizard

Book, just jumping on this board (hello everyone) quickly to offer some support for your diabetes. I am a type 1 - for the last 20 years! - and if you want some/any advice from someone with a non-medical background I am here. Hang-on - I might have read that your OH is type 1? If so, pay no attention to me and good luck with it all. Oh, and your A1C is excellent!


----------



## Vonn

Spud--Nice to hear you say you are on the mend! Such a drawn-out process, so it's good that the physical part of it is over, at least. Don't be too hard on yourself, you've been through quite a lot.

Comfy--Remind me of what the injections are for (sorry). IVF? IUI?

Lanfear--Happy almost birthday! I'm glad you're on the mend & this month's still a possibility. Don't lose hope.

Book--Amelia looks like a person! A super cute person! So glad to hear the mass is staying in check. I hope your blood pressure & sinuses cooperate the rest of the way. Can't wait to hear about the shower.

Terri--I hope those study people get back to you. What rude dummies. GL with the natural cycle. We are doing the same this month.

Wish--Anything else happening? You know as soon as you announce your symptom spotting has started, we all jump on the crazy train!

Hi someday, hope, ttc, clizard and everyone else!

AFM--Hoping I get some highs and peaks with the opk/fertility monitor soon so BD can happen in time before I leave next week. My sister and I are going to visit our parents in Florida, can't wait!

Thanks for being so supportive after my big rant about the RE. I'm actually happy with the plan of 3 medicated IUIs & I can't wait to start that next month. My disappointment was more in his tone and demeanor. I don't need warm and fuzzy, but I can't handle rude or dismissive, which I felt he was. That just drives me bonkers!

Terri, re the donor egg guarantee. This place has that to, 40 K for three tries. 75% success rate. Whoa! I'm overwhelmed by the thought of a 15 K baby, let alone one nearly 3x as much.

I listened to a fertility podcast once that was an interview with Paul Magarelli. He reassessed how much IVF costs and determined the pricing structure was off & way too high so he lowered his prices significantly. I'm intrigued, but of course hope I dont' need it.


----------



## Comfycushions

Lan, sorry you've had a fever but great you're recovered and hopeful for a birthday bfp.
I sometimes wish that I'd tried for a baby years ago but try my best not to think about it-that way madness lies!!

Vonn, injections are for icsi. Good luck with good timing for bd before you head off on your trip.

spud, great your on the mend.

Don't have a headache yet today. Hope it stays that way as have a friends fancy dress party to go to tonight and all I've managed to do of an evening for the past few weeks is lie down in a dark room!


----------



## Wish2BMom

lan - try not to worry too much about your age, I think 36 is a spring chicken! :) You have a few more years until the docs start to cock their heads to the side and give you the 'aww, shoulda started sooner' look. I sometimes think we should have started sooner as well but, like the other girls, we certainly weren't ready.

vonn/terri - GL with the natural cycles!

comfy - ouch! I hope you were able to enjoy your party last night!

afm - no more symptoms (sorry Vonn!) except these sore ta-tas. Had some wine out with friends last night and a later bedtime, so temp was up a few more tenths than it probably would have been, but I still like how it's staying high and climbing! Rose from 99.2 to 99.5 and if I subtract .2 for the alcohol/later bedtime variables, then I still rose .1! :) trying not to think too much about it, it'll probably nosedive tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fezzle

spud- I'm glad that you finally got some help with things- it sounds like otherwise, you could have been waiting a long time and it could have been dangerous! Glad you're on the mend.

book- love the picture- glad you were able to get it and thanks for sharing! I haven't heard of a photographer for a shower, but I haven't to many as we don't really do them in the UK.

lan- 36 sounds young to me too! I'll be 39 next month. One of my friends just had a baby and she's 40. She only tried a few months and conceived naturally, and I have a lot of friends who have also conceived fairly easily in their late 30s. The ones that have had problems- I think they would have had issues no matter how old they were. 

wish- good luck with the temps! 

vonn- good luck, I hope the IUIs do the trick! I would have the same reaction if someone threw having an egg donor out there like it was an option along the same lines as IVF. 

AFM- my first post-mc AF finally started today! Tomorrow I'll start Clomid again and then we're back to TTC!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi ladies

Wow this thread is tough to keep up on if you miss few days.

Fezzle - Best wishes this month with the clomid

Comfy - have fun at your party. I probably missed it but when do you do your ER?

Vonn - Hope you get that + before you leave so you can get to lovin with you hunny

Wish - good luck with temps, sounds good. How many DPO are you?

Lan - It's so hard when friends announce pregnancies, I had 3 friends announce recently and 2 weren't even trying.

Sorry I missed a lot of ladies, but :dust: to you all.

AFM - just waiting and waiting during this TWW. I just read a book on Kindle "Where have all the Storks gone" It was a male & female story of TTC with infertility and IVF, it was a quick read but a bit enlightening. Also, sprained my ankle pretty bad and Dr prescribed Vicodin, but not sure if I should take it in TWW, I know ibuprofen is bad. Other than lots of pinching in my ovary areas and total face breakout, not much going on with me, but pretty sure this is not my month especially with my CP last month.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hope - fx'ed for you!! I'm sorry about your ankle, that sucks. I've sprained mine so many times, I cringed when I read that. :(
I'm 9-10dpo today. Boobs are killing me (and I'm about to run a 5k!! Ouch!!) and temp dropped a bit this morning. It's still above the coverline but it was a restless sleep so I'm afraid the actual basal level would have been lower. Other than that, I think any slight things I've felt have been in my head. Sliiiiight nausea or a little faint spell. Yanno, the usual. :)


----------



## Comfycushions

Fezzle, wishing you all the luck in the world with this clomid cycle.

Hope, oh no about the sprained ankle. Can you double check with someone medical about the vicodin? My er is tentatively scheduled for week on Wed.

Wish, good luck with the 5k, hope you're boobs don't slow you down.:haha:

I got through the party headache free, hooray! Was definitely ready for my bed though. I don't normally like fancy dress but last night enjoyed doing full facepaint and being a scary clown. Maybe I should register 'change of opinion regarding fancy dress' as a rare side effect of menopur.:shrug:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Comfy - How exciting for your upcoming ER! May I ask, did you have enodometrial scratching done? I just learned about this today so I'm trying to find out more info. Is this your first IVF round too? Sorry if you've already said in the past, it's so hard keeping up.

Wish - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Comfycushions

That's quite all right hope, I can't even remember what I've said myself so certainly don't expect you to!

This is our first and possibly only attempt at icsi. I've not had a scratch done, clinic hasn't mentioned anything either. It seems like some clinics like to try it after an initial cycle fails, but that's just an impression I've got. I think also some doctors believe in it more than others. Sorry can't be of any help whatsoever!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Clizard- welcome! And tips would be awesome! My hubs is type 2 so he's no help. I start insulin tomorrow. 

Wish- running a 5k while we are about to get snowmageddon? Crazy broad! Unless you guys aren't getting the storm then I might head up there to escape lol

Spud- how are you feeling physically? Your plans for Astrid under the tree sounds so lovely and peaceful. I am so glad you got medical intervention- scary! Oh and douchebag is what's said here too. I just like to get creative with vernacular lol

Fezzle- I can't believe I am saying this but yay the witch came! Fx for a very successful sticky clomid cycle.
Vonn- good luck with the iui
Comfy- ouch! But I am glad you had a nice party 
Lan- glad you are feeling better 

Afm- nesting is kicking in and I have torn my apartment apart as a result. Now to get it back together before I have to bring in the stuff from the shower. Feeling better now that the z pack kicked in. I have my next NST tomorrow and start insulin. I am packing a bag just in case lol. We are expecting upwards of 2+ feet of snow this week so I am stressing about that . I didn't work sat because of snow and work will probably be cancelled tues as well. Hoping I get paid because the library shut down.
The good thing about my experience last week was that I got to see how the maternity ward was and they are great! My OB was happy with me on Friday but suggested head stands to get this little girl to flip. I am 32 weeks and he said there is no way I am getting to 39!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Comfy - That is helpful though as it's great to hear different ways things are done. I wish you so much :dust:


----------



## Clizard

Hello all, enjoying reading your stories, wishing you all the best.
Book, I can remember when I was first diagnosed and they just handed me a syringe and talked me through an injection then said "righto, now do that 5 times a day". To be honest, the injections aren't a bother as the needles they use now are so fine and it only takes a second.
On a more positive note I also remember how much better I felt, almost immediately and I am sure that knowing the benefits of taking insulin for you and Amelia means you will get through this.
Good luck and let us know how you go tomorrow and what kind of plan they have for you.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hey everyone :flower:

Sorry I've been quiet. Nothing too much to report, I guess! Still going good. Starting to feel little squigglies in my tummy so I think that's the little weenie bebe. I am 12 weeks tomorrow and my second baby so I am excited to feel some movement. I have my 12 week blood test on Wednesday, and my 12 week nuchal scan next Wednesday. I had my harmony blood test last Wednesday so I should get the results hopefully by the end of the week and find out the gender! 

I have been stalking though :ninja:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Caribbean - I think I missed the announcement you are expecting...Congratulations! What's a harmony blood test? Sounds like things are going smoothly for you. Where in the Caribbean do you live?

Book - Good luck to you and stay warm out of the snow.

Speaking of Books...I've been doing a lot of reading lately.
I got these from the Kindle Unlimited service Free. If anyone likes to read, they are worth checking out
Sperm meets Egg Plan
Where have all the Storks gone -(Quick story by husband & wife)
Fertility and IVF The Road to Pregnancy- Good unbiased info
The Impatient Woman's guide to getting pregnant-
What to expect when expecting-
How to improve Egg Quality-Dara Wagner- Really good!

AFM - Just watching Miss Universe with the hubby. Having sharp quick pinching in my uterus at 6dpo, probably nothing though and my body getting back to normal after my CP.


----------



## terripeachy

Hope-I had two fresh IVF failures and the doctor recommended the endometrial scratch. He told me that only like 5% of the population needed that to get prego, so they don't normally do it unless you have repeat failures. I had to have it done twice before my frozen transfer, and it still didn't work (well, I guess I had a chemical, but to me, that's a fail). Definitely ask about it and see what they say.

Wish-Good luck with your 5K.

Book-Glad you liked the maternity ward of your hospital and that's awesome that you're nesting. woohoo!! March (or late February if you go early) is almost here.

Caribbean-Please check back in when you get your gender results. Are you feeling like it's a boy or a girl?

AFM-Nothing to report fertility wise. I ran yesterday because we were supposed to get a storm overnight. We only got rain but they are saying that more is coming tonight. I really did not feel like coming in to work today, but with a little bit of frost and rain, I had no choice. I made a yummy sausage lasagna last night, so I was somewhat productive. Life without football on Sundays is bo-ring. I don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hope - love the temps! Keep staying high!
Vonn - good luck with the next iui
Caribbean - glad you popped in! How exciting about finding out the gender soon!! Do you have names yet? Too early, probably :)
Book - the roads were clear from Saturday's storm we got but YES! We are getting snowmageddon too! "Only" 18-24" here though, not 2'+. Holy cow, be safe!! Pack your car with stuff too if you break down, heaven forbid! This storm is going to be a douchebag, that's for damn sure! ;)
Nothing new here - temps flatlined again but still above cover line. Anyone know or think that plateauing temps mean anything? Anyway, I should start spotting today if AF is due tomorrow. I swear I saw a couple drops with smu, but nothing on TP. Long day ahead. 
:hugs: to all!


----------



## moni77

Still stalking myself - the harmony test is the new blood test that they offer now as an initial noninvasive screener for chromosome disorders. If that comes back low risk there is really no need for the amnio or cvs. I came back low risk on mine! Benefit is you get to learn the gender at about 11 weeks - for those like me that want to know asap.


----------



## Vonn

Moni--Since you've known it's a boy for a little while now, have you settled on a name?

Caribbean--will you be finding out the gender? I hope your joint pain is feeling better.

Wish--I'm hoping you'll report back that AF has not yet shown up!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hopethisyear said:


> Caribbean - I think I missed the announcement you are expecting...Congratulations! What's a harmony blood test? Sounds like things are going smoothly for you. Where in the Caribbean do you live?

I live in Australia 2/3 of the time and 1/3 in St Thomas, USVI. But now it will be more half and half and eventually I will move to the USVI. I prefer Australia but you can't always choose who you fall in love with :haha:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Wish - We have a few names we're floating around but considering we get to find out the gender so early, we only have to wait another few days before we can narrow it down rather than start arguing over both gender's names lol.. 

Terri - I don't know! I keep thinking girl but I don't know if that's just because I have a girl so pregnancy = having a girl to me. I have done a few of those silly old wives' tale tests and so far all say girl, but I really don't know. :shrug: 50/50! haha

Vonn - Absolutely finding out! I am way too impatient to wait lol.. 
My joints are okay. Having said that, I don't do much but laze about the house so they aren't too bad. it's just hard lifting things high (like hanging up stuff) or reaching higher cupboards in the kitchen. But it's not devastatingly painful. Thanks for checking up :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Caribbean - That's pretty cool you get to live in both places. I spent some time the Virgin Islands a few years ago and liked it, it's so different than Hawaii. Nice people and great food too!

So for those gals that have seen a RE and had testing done, does your Dr actually give you your results (FSH, AMH, Antral Follicle Count) or just say everything is ok?


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi everyone. 

Vonn - thanks for your wishes. I'm taking it easy 

Book - I've been doing really well physically. I've only needed painkillers a few times. My bleeding has practically stopped today already. I've realised I've been quite depressed though. The nurse did say you xan get something similar to post natal depression after a erpc because of the sudden drop in hormones. I have a follow up appointment with the go next week so if I'm still feeling bad then I'll mention it. How are you doing. It sounds like a rough pregnancy. I hope you get to take it easy. Sorry to hear you have gestational diabetes. 

Fezzle - I'm so glad you had your af and now you can get back to ttc.

afm - I got some hpts and opks online. I'm going to wait one cycle to ttc again but I want to get a bfn and also check ovulation. 
We don't have the harmony test in nz sadly.


----------



## Spudtastic

Actually it seems you may be able to
it just costs about 600nzd.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Spud that's about what it is here $AU430 - $850. ($NZ460 - $910, or $US340 - $675). It is expensive but it was something we wanted to get considering my age (38) and my husband was happy with $US340. Whenever I want to get something in Australia that's expensive, I always remember to tell my husband in US $ so it sounds better :haha: the exchange rate is crap at the moment!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Caribbean - glad that joint pain isn't debilitating. Still sounds like a pain in the...well, everywhere, though. 

The Harmony test sounds like the way to go - the least invasive, the better, I'd think. I'll have to ask about that.

looks like AF is on her way here. My dang body - no spotting yesterday, as I was expecting if AF was coming, boobs still hurt, and temp is still at the same spot this morning (high but flatlined at 99). fmu had a couple of drops so I assume full flow is on the way. I was lights out by 8:30 last night too, typical drowsiness of the night before AF. boooooo!


----------



## Spudtastic

Caribbean - the harmony test is so well worth the cost. I asked my midwife about it when I saw her at ten weeks and she'd never heard of such a test especially one that predicts gender. Anyway as skilled as she was at actually delivering a baby she won't be my midwife if I get pregnant again. 
Will you let us know the gender when you find out. 

Wish - sorry to hear about af. I'll keep my fingers crossed she stays away.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-I won't believe it until full flow occurs. You could just be having some spotting. fxfx.

Caribbean-Sorry you're having joint pain. Yuck.

Spud-Glad you're going to find a new midwife. I'm sure there are plenty others that will help you and answer all your questions. <3


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi there everyone! 

I love reading everyone's updates ladies. 

Spud - so glad you are on the mend and healing, what an ordeal you have been through, I can't even imagine. I hope you're taking care of yourself and definitely bring up any depression-related concerns with your doc. It's not unusual, and maybe there is something they can offer you. Have you considered going to talk to someone about your experience at all? 

Moni and Caribbean - I also had the harmony test done, and also had good results where no other testing was needed. With my son 2 years ago, the same test was called the Materni21 - I think they all are the same for the most part, but different companies make them and they have slight innovations (things they test for), so every test is just a bit more advanced that the one before. Both of my tests were fully covered by my insurance due to my age (37 with my son and 39 now), so I feel lucky for that. But I would have paid for it as well, it was worth it to me. 

I have my diabetes test in a few weeks - last time around, i failed the short test and had to take the long one - which is a pain! I had to sit there in the docs office for 4 hours, having my blood drawn every hour. I did pass, but this time around my doc is having me load up on carbs the 3 days before the short test to make sure I pass it. She said most of the time that people fail the short test but pass the long one, the problem is they are not eating enough carbs. Hmmm, no one has to tell me to eat a bagel twice :winkwink:


----------



## Taurus8484

Im the odd one out............didnt have test and dont know gender :winkwink:


----------



## Vonn

Kbrain and Taurus--Do you have names selected?


----------



## Lilmuffinttc

Hi! I am 37 my fiancé is 29. We have been ttc for 5 months now. I have had fertility testing in the past with my previous partner and was told I have a hormonal issue. After doing a lot of research I have made some big changes to my lifestyle in the past few weeks including quitting smoking, drinking, exercising, cutting out wheat and limiting dairy, eating for fertility and taking prenatal vitamins. My fiancé has been so supportive and is following my suit. My bbs chart shows I am 3dpo, so test date is Feb. 12, fingers crossed!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi and welcome Lilmuffinttc...........

Vonn - yes and no......names that I like, still trying to convince hubby that he should like them too :haha:


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Terri and kbrain - I'm just glad to be on the other side of the mc now. 

Two exciting things today ( possibly a true reflection of how exciting my life is). Firstly I poas this morning and I only got a feint line. I'd say it was a 10dpo bfp. And it was a frer. The next cheapest hpts were 40 for $50. i considered buying them but I'd get poas obsessed. Anyway I'm close to a bfn.

The second exciting thing was a great dream. You know the kind you want to go back to sleep for. This is sooooooo sad. I met the foo fighters and they came round for a bbq because we all got on well. Then they gave us really good tickets for their concert in Feb.

I so need to get out more lol.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi lilmuff - welcome. Fingers crossed for feb 12 testing. Your diet etc sounds very disciplined. Well done that's awesome. I need to do the same.

To everyone - what do you think of maca? I've just started taking coq10. I'm not sure maca is for me as I've been pregnant twice last year but it did take a good 6 months of trying before getting pregnant the forst time (Of last year)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi all - checking in. Yesterday was all very, very light spotting but temp dropped today. Spotted so far this morning but now I feel the cramps. This will be cd1 soon enough. The fun part is that now cd3 lands on the weekend and I have to travel to an office much farther away to do the cd3 tests for the RE! Its also near my office that I could easily work from if cd3 fell on Monday (I work from home usually) but nooooooo. 
Thank you for all the dust and HOHs though. :)

Welcome lillmuff - sounds like you're taking the bull by the horns! Great job on all of your self-improvements and that's great that DH is being so supportive!

Spud - I love those dreams :) we are going to see FF for the first time this summer when they come to Boston. They are playing at Fenway! I can't wait!


----------



## Lanfear333

Spud-I know this sounds funny, but I recently realized I liked the Foo Fighters. There's a local radio station that just decided to start playing their songs, and I keep adding them to my Spotify list. My tastes have changed a lot since they initially came out. Also, I don't know anything about Maca. I'm interested to hear anyone elses answers. I'm also on CoQ10.

AFM waiting for crosshairs. I am pretty certain I ovulated overnight Sunday into Monday, but I slept crappy yesterday and got a random low temp. :shrug:

My holiday weight is almost gone, and this fitbit is really helping to keep me accountable. Now I just need to lose 10 more so I fit into the rest of the clothes in my closet.


----------



## Doxie

Hi ladies. Looks like everyone is doing well. Lots going on here.

In the next 3 months or so, we will be relocating to PA. This is going to be interesting from a timing perspective because we have just made the decision to move ahead with ivf with icsi. Have to go back to the urologist in order to do the testicular biopsy to ensure we have good sperm in there. If it looks good, we go forward. I'm scared shitless. Scared if the needles, scared of the emotional meltdowns I KNOW I will have. 

I'm still taking care of my old bulldog. Looks like we make it almost 2 months and he has to have fluid drained. He has congestive heart failure. He's on every medicine and herb under the sun. He is still bossy and loves to eat, so we know he doesn't want to leave us yet. He's my little buddy and I am dreading the day when he leaves me. 

Lots of sun and beautiful weather here in SE Texas. That helps keep my spirits light.

I'll tell you...it would be sweet if we got pregnant this cycle on our own.....


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! So, here I am back at CD5. I've lost enough weight that I should be able to call on my next CD1 to get on Femara. :happydance:

I am worried about my progesterone, though. I've been having low post-O temps and my periods have gotten really short and light (like 2-3 days of light bleeding). So, I went ahead and called to get them to schedule a progesterone check this month. That way when they give me my Femara they know whether I'm going to need progesterone supplementation, too.


----------



## Vonn

Welcome Lilmuffin! You're doing all the right things & I hope you get your bfp soon.

Doxie--Good to hear from you. You do have lots going on with a big move across country & a decision to go down the IVF/ICSI path! Exciting times.

Spud--re maca. I have been very intrigued by both maca and vitex/chasteberry, but have not tried either. My understanding is that they are both adaptagens, which means they can really assist your hormones. But for me, someone on hormones (thyroid and progesterone), they can sort of mess things up, so I haven't tried either. The increased energy and sex drive you're supposed to get from the maca makes me want to take it so badly! Def keep us posted if you do take it. But if your problem is more recurrent miscarriages, I'm not sure if it's that what you need. I haven't read about it lately so maybe I'm forgetting some of its benefits.

TTC--low progesterone is common for us ladies in the 40-yr-old range, so it's great that you are looking into it. Good call. It's easy to supplement, too, so that's nice.

Wish--sorry that it seems this month is not it. Bummer.

Hi everyone else!


----------



## maquita2000

Hi gals,

So, last saturday I had my egg retrieval, 10 eggs =) In the end, my body created the same number of eggs than last time (even f I had more medicine).

Good news is that EGG QUALITY DID IMPROVE. Doctor is analyzing the embryos (we are on day 2)- but he mentioned that both my husband's sperm and my eggs' quality are better than last time. I believe the multivitamin, COQ10 (Qunol 10 ml every day), DHEA, folic acid, Jr. Aspirin, royal jelly, Maca and Vitamin D + Fish Oil (too long of a list!) did help. Something in there had to help- and also, I'm now not drinking alcohol at all... I used to like drinking with friends once a week but now I just hang out ;) no drinks for me. Even though it was only for one month and not three months (120 days for eggs to form), it did help. All my embryos will be frozen as my progesterone levels got up sooner than they should have, and that decreases the chance of pregnancy- so we'll wait for a frozen egg transfer next month when my levels are adequate.

Vonn, I know you're trying to improve your egg quality- don't despair- seems it is possible. It's a pain in the butt but taking supplements, working out (even though I haven't worked out) and not drinking alcohol (obviously not smoking) had to help cause there's no other reasonn why my egg quality improved. Let's see in the next couple days if the eggs really improved enough as to have good quality 5day-embryos. Vonn, are you sure Maca messes up progesterone levels? Should I stop Maca at all or only once I get the vaginal progesterone?

Spud, I mentioned to my doctor the endometrial scratch option and he told me that normally the endo scratch is only done after 2 failed IVFs. Hubbie and I told doctor why wait for the scratch, and pay another possible failed IVF without the scratch, but he said that we may consider the scratch after seeing how embryos behave this time as to learn if it's a uterus (fix with scratch) or embryos issue...

Doxie, congrats on beginning IVF. It's a rollercoaster (financially and emotionally) but it's all worth the shot. I'm beginning my 2nd IVF next month... I will not stop until I get a BFP even if I have to sell my condo... Hopefully I'll have a successful BFP in February/March though.

Bookwrmgal- CONGRATS on your pregnancy, wow!!!!

Kbrain, how did you get your first son after 2.5 yrs? Naturally or with which fertility treatment?

Guys, do you think taking temperature is worth it. I stopped soon after I began TTC because I couldn't see a pattern in about 3 months...?????

Baby dust to we ALL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vonn

Maquita--So interesting, thanks for sharing! I am really curious about how your dr could tell the egg quality was improved. 

Great job on making so many changes. I take many of the same things but not the royal jelly, baby aspirin, or maca. I recently bought some royal jelly but it tastes gross & I am having trouble taking it. I think it has some extra ingredients, so I want to get some that's just the royal jelly in honey. Hopefully that would be better. Do you like it?

As for maca and progesterone, here's my recollection. _But don't quote me, I can't be sure I'm keeping this all straight..._ Maca could interfere with thyroid hormones; vitex agnus castus/chaste berry could interfere with progesterone.

One dr website I read (Dr. Paul Magarelli) said that research seems to be pointing to FET, rather than fresh IVF, as being more effective. I've only read this one place, has anyone else come across info/research on this topic?

To Maquita and everyone: :dust: to you all!!!


----------



## maquita2000

Hi Vonn, my doctor said the embryo quality improved because of the way the cells in most embryos are dividing in these first two days (I am having IVF and my eggs were retrieved on Saturday- he is comparing these new IVF embryos with the last IVF embryos' quality). He said the cell divisions are looking more uniform this time and something about not having "something kind of dust" in the water inside of the embryo (the last part I didn't completely understand but he mentioned that the embryo "liquid" is clearer- the way it should be).

I don't like the royal jelly (tastes and smells like pee, lol) but I'm trying to do whatever needed. I don't like IVF injections either but I'm doing whatever I'm told to do =( Hopefully I'll get a reward BFP from all this =)

Regarding the FET, I was wondering the same--- I didn't read any scientific study but from this webpage (babyandbump) I've realized that most BFP come from FET rather than from fresh IVF. I was wondering if it was more because it was a second try (the more tries the more probabilities). When my doctor told me it'd be FET I was actually happy. Hope it works for me too.

Vonn, I don't understand why your doctor is not opting for IVF with you... From what I understand that's a good option for us older women. If he saw your eggs with an IVF (no other way to actually see them that I know of) he could actually tell some more about your egg quality. If you have a healthy lifestyle they might be ok. Plus, I've read from a couple messages that even bad-quality embryos could get you pregnant, sometimes the "bad embryo" is the one we're looking for.


----------



## Taurus8484

Doxie - glad you made a decision......was worried as you hadnt been on for awhile.

Hi everyone else.........

afm - had appointment today. Blood pressure looks good, everything looks good. Baby has turned and is head down and starting to engage. Have pregnancy insomnia but you would think with a toddler I would be used to sleepless nights..........blah


----------



## somedayisnow

Hopethisyear said:


> Caribbean - That's pretty cool you get to live in both places. I spent some time the Virgin Islands a few years ago and liked it, it's so different than Hawaii. Nice people and great food too!
> 
> So for those gals that have seen a RE and had testing done, does your Dr actually give you your results (FSH, AMH, Antral Follicle Count) or just say everything is ok?

Hope, others have probably answered your question but my results (AMH, FSH, and Estradiol) were sent to me through my hospital patient navigation system. My RE and I then discussed the results in person.

AFM, I'm just waiting for af to start in the next couple of days and then I'll give IUI the old college try around CD12.

Hi to everyone else and I hope you're all having a great day/evening. :flower:


----------



## Lilmuffinttc

It's really nice having a support group like this to turn to, thanks for the warm welcome and good luck to you all!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks Someday! 

My Internet is on the fritz lately so checking in on my phone. Pretty sure AF is on her way early :( having cramping and a little super light spotting so she should be here by the morning.


----------



## Comfycushions

Morning all.

Book, hope you're getting on ok with the insulin and that nesting is proving successful and satisfying. So close now!!!

Caribbean, glad it's going OK (apart from the evil chicungunya (?) lingering effects.) Not long now to the big gender reveal. Exciting!


Spud, glad you're doing ok. Sorry to hear about the depression. Hope GP can help if you're not feeling any better by next week you've been through a lot and it sucks how hormones can just exacerbate everything. 
Glad you enjoyed your foo fighters dream!

Brain, good luck with diabetes test.

Hi muffin.

Sorry af turned up wish.

Lan, good luck this month.

Doxie, sounds like you're going to have a lot going on over the coming months. Good luck with it all. Sorry about your bulldog. It's so hard to see beloved pets aging. Dh's cat has aged dramatically in last few weeks and don't know how much longer she'll be with us.

TTC, sounds like you've got a Good plan. Good luck.

Maquita, great news on egg quality. Good luck with the fet.

Taurus, yay baby is getting ready!!

Good luck this month someday. 

Afm now on day 8 of stims and have 4-5 follicles looking any good. Pretty distressed about that. I thought I'd envisaged all the things that could go wrong in the months of worrying before starting my cycle but I never suspected I'd be a poor responder. Not sure what's going to happen. Next scan tomorrow.


----------



## beekay

Hello everyone :flower:

Book & Taurus - Getting so close! Happy nesting! :)

Spud - :hugs: Hope you feel back to your "normal" very soon :hugs:

Caribbean - Team blue or pink?? You'll know soon! How exciting! :D

Wish & Hope - Sorry to hear that the :witch: is after you this month. Hopefully we can all beat her back with a bigger stick next month! :D

Doxie - Good luck with your move! I'm sure you'll be busy with the house-packing and organizing in the coming months....hope you can still keep checkin in here :) So exciting that you've decided to move forward with IVF....keep us updated!

Maquita - Yayyyyy for 10 healthy eggs!! :wohoo::dust:

Lilmuffin - Welcome! :)

Hello to everyone I've missed :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

AFM - Haven't posted in a while but checking-in and reading regularly. I often post at nights but I've somehow been talked into training for a Marathon and my nights have been eaten up by running :dohh: I don't know what I'm thinking....every half-marathon I've run in the past I've always thought "who the hell could turn around and do that AGAIN?!?". :haha: The training is already pretty rough and I'm only on week 2 of about 20 weeks of training :p Wish me luck!

Just waiting around at CD12. First month using CBFM-advance and I've had HIGH readings for four days now but I know that many people get really strange results for the first month on the monitor - so I'm going to start using wondfo sticks as well soon. I usually don't O until about CD18.....I wonder if I will get a PEAK reading on the CBFM at all this month?


----------



## Doxie

I have a cold and can't breathe! Probably can't spell right either!

I think I need to log in from my pc where I can see names and posts better. I can't scroll well on this iPad and say things to ppl like I want to!


----------



## terripeachy

Comfy-How many more days of stims are you supposed to have? I can't remember all my stim details, but even so, 4-5 follies isn't bad. At least you have some that are maturing, and even when you have smaller ones, the trigger shot will boost them, so stop feeling down. You should really try to focus on the positive and not get down.

Hope-Sorry you think the witch is coming. Your temp could jump back up and she could sail on outta your way. fxfx

Beekay-A friend of mine did the Goofy challenge at Disneyworld last January (2014), and she invited me to participate with her. It's a 5k, 10k, 1/2 and a full back to back. I told her that I was trying to get prego, so I didn't want to train that hard, blah blah. Well, now I actually regret it because I haven't had a hint of a double line in all of my months (years) of trying, so enjoy your race, and have fun. I like practicing running with friends better than running the races, but it's probably because practice is free. HA!!HA!!

Hi to the new people! There are so many people on here I can hardly keep up, but I have been stalking. Hope everyone's doing ok. Not much going on here...same report, different day. AF should be here for me any day now..I'm not on shots or meds, so naturally I'm a 27/28 day girl. Not temping has been great, though. I'll probably get back to it next cycle. My thermometer is getting dusty. :haha:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

beekay said:


> Caribbean - Team blue or pink?? You'll know soon! How exciting! :D

Team yellow with a slightly pinkish tinge? I really am happy either way, I am just familiar with having a daughter so having a son is completely unfamiliar territory to me! I am sure I will get used to it. :blue::pink:

I called my Doctor's surgery today in case they had the test results. They worry me with their incompetency... The receptionist said "Oh we don't have them back yet, but we will only call you if there is a concern". 
"Uhhh no. You call me either way. I need to know the Trisomy results and also gender!" 
So she said 'Oh... okay... well I will leave a note here for the other receptionists if they get your blood test results in while they are here, to contact you." 
So.. that makes me feel slightly underwhelmed by their competency to call me back as soon as the results come in. I want to know before my scan on Wednesday... I don't want to have to call them twice a day to get my results!


----------



## Comfycushions

Terri thanks so much for the pep talk. It really helped to read that before I set off this morning. 
Things looked better today, 6 ok sized follicles. Feeling much more positive. I swapped shifts yesterday so today I get to stay home, chill out, read and eat tasty snacks.


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all! :hi:

maquita- that's great about your egg quality! I wish there was a way for them to check without needing embryos for those not doing IVF. I'm hoping my mc was due to a normal chromosomal issue that can happen to anyone, but just in case it was due to egg quality, I upped my CoQ10, royal jelly and vitD. I temped at the beginning and I think it's helpful to know when you've ovulated, but I don't like using them for an analysis of anything else. 

Doxie- that's very exciting about your big move, and that you've decided on a plan now!

Taurus- wow- you don't have long left! Hope you're able to get some sleep before you have two LOs!

Hope- The first few times I had tests, my Drs would just say things were normal or out of the normal range- they wouldn't give me numbers. I wanted to know as I had no idea what their 'normal' cut off was, so I was imagining for example I had a really high FSH of like 9.9 but their cutoff was 10. I got my records when I had to bring them to my FS appointment without any trouble, so I think you need to ask. With OH's SA they sent us those numbers in the mail. 

someday- good luck with the IUI this cycle!

Hope- has AF showed up yet?

comfycushions- good luck with those follicles!

AFM- I've been mostly lurking for the last few weeks while catching up with work things for the start of our new semester plus marking from the last one. Right now I feel fairly on top of things!

I'm glad to be back on a TTC cycle. I've taken all my Clomid for this cycle now, so just waiting to ovulate, though I still have awhile to wait. Overall OH and I are still feeling positive about our chances, though the last week or so I've felt a bit down about the fact that this would been around the time we would have felt more confident about the pregnancy and started telling people.


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! 

So, I am having my progesterone checked on Feb 15, and I have a consult scheduled with the fertility doctor on Feb 19. Based on my current weight loss pattern, I should get the okay on the 19th to get started on Femara on my next cycle (which should start within a few days of the 19th).


----------



## kfs1

Hi all - I haven't been posting either but know that I'm always stalking. :hi:

Spud - I'm glad that the d&c is behind you. I'm sorry that you're feeling depressed. I hope your doctor can help and that things turn around for you soon.

Moni/Caribbean/Kbrain - I had the materni21 test done last week. Still waiting for the results actually. That said, I'm still staying team yellow. :)

Welcome lilmuffin!

Lanfear - Nice looking chart. Fx!!!

Doxie - Congrats on the decision to move forward with IVF. I know you were struggling. Don't be nervous. We're here for you when everything starts up.

TTC - Good for you for being proactive about your progesterone. Hope you find a solution.

Maquita - Congrats on the great egg retrieval. Now have some fun before your transfer next month. :)

Taurus - Sounds like you had a great appointment! Woohoo - almost time. :)

Beekay - Good for you for training for a marathon! I am the opposite of a runner so I really think it's amazing.

Comfy - 6 embies is good! Remember, it only takes 1. :) How many more days of stims do you have?

Fezzle - Woohoo. So excited for you this month!!! Fx fx fx.

Nothing to report here. Just trudging along but doing well. No appointments until the end of February.


----------



## Lanfear333

Welcome Lilmuffin!

Doxie-we're all here to support you. What a big decision to make. Glad you get to move forward.

Taurus-not long now! Though for me, the last 10 weeks felt the longest!

Beekay-Way to go marathon training. The longest I've run is a 10k, but I'd like to do a half someday.

Fezzle-so glad to see you around and that things are going in the right direction for you.

Glad to see KFS, Book, and Caribbean are doing well.

AFM, I finally got my crosshairs this morning at 5dpo, but it put them exactly where I thought they should be. It's kinda nice, though, that I'm 5 days into this tww already. Let's hope, if it's not a BFP, that it's more than 10 days this time.


----------



## Comfycushions

Good luck with the clomid cycle Fezzle. It must be difficult hitting what would've been milestones following your loss.:hugs:

TTC, hope you get the femara go ahead.

Kfs1 glad things are progressing well. I've got 3 days of stims left. They've left me on the high dose. Maybe they decided to risk loosing the lead follicle to bring on the others. Just waiting to see what Monday shows.:shrug:


----------



## Comfycushions

Good luck this cycle lan.


----------



## Lilmuffinttc

Hi everyone! I'm 8dpo and just noticed a tiny bit of faint pink spotting! Hoping its implantation spotting! I hate this wait...


----------



## Comfycushions

Sounds promising lilmuffin!

I've got to do one more stim injection tonight followed a few hours later by trigger shot. EC on Wed.


----------



## kfs1

Congrats Comfy. You're almost there!! :)


----------



## TTC74

I'm very encouraged by my low post-O temps and the fact that my fertility monitor picked up a "high" fertility reading so early (the last few months I've gotten1-2 days of high reading just prior to O). I hope my estrogen and LH are kicking this month and will result in a nice, plump, healthy egg for fertilization. Fx!


----------



## beekay

TTC - That sounds very promising! :thumbup: FX for you :happydance:

It's my first month using cbfm and I've had 8 straight days of "High" readings so far :dohh: Really hoping to see a "Peak" soon.....still using wondfo sticks in the meantime....they have been soooooooo close to positive for the past couple of days, but not QUITE I think. I'm really bad at reading lines - this is why I'm hoping the cbfm helps out soon (though might not be reliable this month as it "learns" my levels). :wacko:


----------



## Lilmuffinttc

Thanks comfy and beekay! My temp dropped a little yesterday and is up again this morning so hoping that is a good sign too!


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed muffin, lan and Hope!!!

beekay - that's awesome about your training! I tend to think the same thing these days about a 5k - I have done a couple of 10ks and am not a fan, I've realized. So when i'm about finished with a 5k, I remind myself that I wouldn't want to do that whole thing again! :) Good luck with the training!

comfy - good luck this week!!

peachy - will be great to have you back in the game. :)

as others have said, it's hard to keep up on this thread so GL and :dust: to everyone else through your egg retrievals, shots, appointments, implantations, temp spikes!

I am only cd5 now, had a pretty short AF that finally started full flow last Thursday night, ended Saturday afternoon or so. Had my cd3 appointment for blood work and an u/s on the ovaries to see how many follicles I had - 11 in total that she could see then. She said I 'did great' so that was good to know! Now our next follow up appointment is set for 2/19 to get a plan in place - either IUI or IVF. She's thinking IVF b/c of the loud clock ticking, but I think we may try at least one round of IUI first. We'll see what she says.


----------



## moni77

Hi all! Not posting much, but reading.

Welcome Lil and FXed to you!

AFM - hubby is really pushing the name Oliver Max - we have agreed that his middle name will be Max, and we will prob call him Max as well. I'm not 100% sold on the Oliver, but am getting closer to agreeing. I have no good alternatives to suggest. My main issue is I do not care for "Ollie"...

Another snow day today. Postponed a scan appointment to Wed due to the icy road conditions - this socal girl still doesn't really like driving in the snow, let alone ice!


----------



## terripeachy

moni-I'm happy with whatever you decide. I like the name Owen. My teaching assistant in college had that name and I always thought it was cool. Unique, but not _that_ unique, but not that many people have it. Anyway...yeah, don't go out in the snow/ice. It's not worth it.

I am pretty sure I have a cyst preventing AF. It's been 32 days. I emailed the FS and told them what was going on. I will take a test this afternoon when I get home to make sure it's negative (*groan*), and the nurse said to wait a week and if nothing happens by then, I can get bloodwork/ultrasound done. The good news that AF isn't arriving yet is that I have time to find out about my prescription coverage and schedule a follow up appointment.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I like 'Oliver', moni! And, just my opinion, but I would not assume calling a child Ollie if Oliver was his name. I think Oliver stands alone great, doesn't need a nickname. His rap name can be O-Max! ;)


----------



## Taurus8484

Oliver James is this baby's name if its a boy Moni so obviously I love it.

Peachy - will be watching for update

Hi everyone else...........have been reading just so busy with work and getting everything ready havent had time to post.

Caribbean - any update on gender yet??


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Nope they screwed up my test and didn't tell me for 2 weeks.


----------



## Hopethisyear

How frustrating Carribean, sorry!

AFM - Just waiting for AF to get here, should be here by morning :(


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi ladies.
I've been reading and meaning to post replies but obviously I haven't. 
My friend had her baby girl Sunday night. She was due not much before I should have been with my first miscarriage last year. Her little two year old boy is called Ollie 

I'm bleeding again but the nurse thinks it's just still from the erpc/mc. Hopefully it will lead me to my bfn so we can ttc again.

I have an appointment with the ob/gyn on 13th feb. I've been debating going or not. This lady apparently us really good but has no bedside manner at all. All my other tests have come back clear so I'm wondering.... but at the same time a third mc in a row would break me so I will go.


----------



## beekay

Hi everyone :flower:

Spud - Strange to say, but "I hope you see that BFN soon!". Hope your next appt goes well and Dr. shows you at least a LITTLE bedside manner for a change!

Caribbean - That must be so frustrating for you. I'm sorry! I hope you get your blue/pink news soon :thumbup:

Moni - I think Oliver Max is a lovely name (I would never even consider calling an Oliver "Ollie" unless he told me to specifically! Oliver is a nice strong stand-alone name I think!).

Wish - That all sounds very promising :happydance: Good luck with your planning for IUI or IVF as a next step :D

Hope - Your temps still look good....are you sure AF is on the way? FX for you anyways! :hugs:

Terri - Hope you get your coverage sorted out and you figure out if it's a cyst that's keeping AF at bay :wacko:

Everyone else - Happy February.....the month of love and BFPs! :haha:

AFM - I am so sick of seeing "High" on my CBFM....I felt like throwing it in the toilet this morning :dohh: I'm still not getting positive on my wondfo's either tho (and my temps are staying really consistent). It's getting late in my cycle and I'm wondering if I'm not going to ovulate at all this month?? It's all very confusing :cry: Also, I have to run every night this week except Thursday and by the time I get home I'm exhausted and just want to shower and :sleep:.....so here's hoping to see a PEAK on Thursday so I can possibly get this timing to work :haha:


----------



## Lanfear333

It's good to see so many in this thread, all being supportive and helpful.

I'm catching up on posts from this weekend. I had drive to work on Sunday night, and almost got stuck in the snow trying to drive back INTO my neighborhood. The university suspended classes until noon yesterday, so I just used my comp time from the night before and took the whole day off. It was great. I worked on the blanket I'm making, cleaned, baked cookies and made a great dinner. I enjoyed it so much I didn't want to come to work again today. But I'm here....checking bnb and not working.

I'm 9dpo today. Last month I had a 10 day LP, so I went back on B6. My temps are still good. I had a strange, stabbing-like, cramp yesterday for a very short period of time and now all is good. I'm trying to not read anything into it, but am optimistic this month.


----------



## TTC74

Holy cow, Beekay. You do have a lot of high readings! I've had a lot of months with 6-8. I bet you'll get a peak soon. Fx!


----------



## Lanfear333

Thanks for starting the goal day challenge Moni!

I like Oliver. I have a friend with an Oliver and they just call him O for a nickname.


----------



## KBrain3377

Vonn said:


> Kbrain and Taurus--Do you have names selected?

Hi Vonn - MY DH and I have agreed on a couple names that are possibilities, but we may end up changing our minds. With our son, his name was one of the toughest parts of the pregnancy - my DH literally did not like a single name that I suggested and he was hung up on the initials too. It drove me crazy! This time around we're having an easier time, but I think that's because we still feel like we have a lot of time. I really like the name Sasha, and not sure about the middle name. I'm Russian so it's a nod to my background, and not super common here in the States. Plus I really like names that can be either boy or girl.


----------



## KBrain3377

maquita2000 said:


> Kbrain, how did you get your first son after 2.5 yrs? Naturally or with which fertility treatment?
> 
> Hi Maquita - we conceived our son naturally (with Femara) after 3 failed rounds of medicated IUIs. It was on the cycle that we had taken off, before we were supposed to start IVF - so I guess we are one of those lucky ones you hear about, that got pregnant right before starting IVF! For the 3 cycles of IUIs I took Femara and then did shots of Menopure.
> 
> Prior to that, we had tried for 7 or 8 cycles of Chlomid, none of which worked, before my OBGYN referred me to the fertility specialist. We had originally gotten pregnant on our first ever cycle trying, but I had a m/c at 6 weeks, and then almost 2.5 years of nothing. My specialist thought I had egg quality issues, and I also had a very low AMH of .4.
> 
> 
> Good luck with your next cycle, 10 frozen eggs is awesome!!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I had my NT scan today. Everything was great, I just have to wait for the bloodwork comparison report to know the details. 

Here is my little bean :)

https://oi61.tinypic.com/n1sal1.jpg


----------



## beekay

Caribbean - What a beautiful little bean! Hi Bean!! :hi: :haha:

AFM - Didn't have to throw my CBFM in the toilet this morning - it took heed and gave me a long-awaited PEAK! *happy dance* :happydance::dance::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## kfs1

Lanfear - Your chart's looking good! How are you feeling?

Beekay - Woohoo for a peak. Soo frustrating getting multiple high readings in a row.

Caribbean - Congrats on the great scan. Such a detailed picture. :)

I looooooove the name Oliver. I actually like the name Olive for a girl, too. :) A good friend of mine just named her son Oliver. Funny - seems very popular on this board, too!


----------



## Lanfear333

Caribbean!!! What a cute little bean!!!!

KFS-feeling fine, other than my standard tummy troubles during LP. I am glad I made it to day 10 with no AF in sight, after seeing spotting on 9 and full AF on 10 last cycle. How are you feeling?

We've long since had a boy name picked out. It's from the series of books that I got Lanfear from. The main character's name is Rand, and we just love it. There are so many pretty female names in the series, but they're all really difficult to spell! Like Aviendha and Nynaeve. I'm not too worried about it at this point since I have to get pregnant for it to even matter!


----------



## terripeachy

A college friend (now aquaintance) of mine named her daughter Olivet. I don't know where she got it from, but I always thought it was interesting.

Beekay-Looks like CD18 is usually when you O, so not sure why you were concerned, but I'm happy it's go time. hee hee. Hopefully you went a few days before now to have some reserves stored up, but I know how happy one is to see 'peak!' hee hee.

Lan-Ok...today is LPD10. I'm hoping tomorrow brings another high temp. fxfx.

Caribbean-What a beautiful picture. Do you know if it's a boy or a girl yet? I can't remember.

:wave: to everyone else. I'm just patiently waiting for next Tuesday so I can go in and get bloodwork and u/s and figure out why AF isn't showing up. I had two glasses of :wine: during the Superbowl. I haven't been drinking lately, so it was nice to have a glass of my old favorite friend, Yellowtail Merlot. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Terri-There is an Olivet College here in Olivet, MI :)


----------



## beekay

Lanfear - It has been so many years since I read "The Wheel of Time"....I can hardly remember the details. Now I'm itching to re-read :haha: Needless to say, I think Rand is a great name :D (Though I think a middle name like al'Thor might be pushing it) ;) :haha:


----------



## TTC74

I see you finally got a peak reading today, Beekay. I got mine today, too. So, we'll be in the TWW simultaneously. Fx for both of us!


----------



## Vonn

Hi all! I took a few days off to go with my sister to Florida to visit our parents. It was a lovely 5 days away! Winter hasn't even been that brutal here so far, but it is still amazing to get away from it.

I oved quite late, so I am only 6DPO, but at least it happened before I left. We got a couple bd sessions in, though we really should have tried at least once more. We were both just exhausted and stressed out, and it is so hard to time it when DH doesn't get home from work until 12:15 am. We are on such different schedules. But, it only takes once, right?!?

Caribbean--You have a beautiful little bean in there! Thanks for sharing!

Terri--I hope you either get AF or some answers quick! That would drive me bonkers.

Lanfear--Glad you've made it to the 10 day mark, hopefully last month's short LP was just a fluke.

Beekay & TTC--Yay for the peak readings! Get to bd-ing!

Kbrain--What name did you finally settle on for your son? I can imagine agreeing on a name can be really tough. I have a good friend who named her little girl Olive. She's a doll!


----------



## Lanfear333

beekay-it makes me soooooo happy when I come across someone else who's read the Wheel of Time. I'm still on book 10. DH has read 1-12 twice and is on 13 for the second time. He's waiting to read the last book until I'm on book 13. I thought Lanfear was a sufficiently scary nerd derby name. Usually only referees knew where it came from. Oh, and we'll probably use a family name for the middle name.

Vonn-I hope you caught that egg!

:dust: to beekay and TTC74. Get to bding!

Terri-I hope you figure out what's going on soon.


----------



## Spudtastic

Picking a name is so hard. Dh and I could never agree on names either.


----------



## terripeachy

You guys know what else is hard? Getting pregnant! :wacko:

Boooo....*throwing tomatoes at myself*


----------



## TTC74

DH and I have our names ready. Maybe it jinxed us, though. Should've waited. Oh wait. I forgot. this is our month for sure! :winkwink:

:dust: to all!


----------



## Hopethisyear

terripeachy said:


> You guys know what else is hard? Getting pregnant! :wacko:
> 
> Boooo....*throwing tomatoes at myself*

RIGHT!!!!!! Sorry AF got you Terri :hugs:

Vonn - FX'd for you

AFM - Looks like another chemical this month. Super faint lines for a couple days, but not getting any darker. 16dpo but no AF yet.


----------



## terripeachy

Hope-AF isn't here yet. I have to wait until Tuesday to find out what's happening. I hope your lines get darker tomorrow. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

terripeachy said:


> You guys know what else is hard? Getting pregnant! :wacko:
> 
> Boooo....*throwing tomatoes at myself*

:hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri - I looked at your chart wrong, glad you aren't out yet though. 
I'm pretty sure AF is going to show for me today.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--You are so right!!!! Ha! :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Sorry about the CP, Hope. What a bummer.


----------



## Spudtastic

I just went to the doctors for a follow up visit after my surgery.
She recommended trying again after one af but I asked would it be bad of I got pregnant before that. She said that there is no evidence of increased risk of miscarriage. It's just for dating purposes. Whoop whoop. Going to get cracking this month.
I'm bouncing of the walls.


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - I'm hoping this month is your month


----------



## Spudtastic

Also

maquita - thanks for the info on improving egg quality. It's good to know a month can make a difference. I've started taking CoQ10 because of it 

Caribbean - I love the pic of your little bean.

For those who have AF sorry :-(

Hmmm, I got a takeaway lunch and I think there must have been sugar or chemicals in it because my head is buzzing. I feel like I'm on a high.

DH and I went out for a lovely meal last night as it was our 9 years wedding anniversary. My mum and dad put dd to bed so we went out at 6.30pm. I got a little tipsy (aka as a little drunkish) but it was a great night.


----------



## Taurus8484

Caribbean - great picture xx

Glad to hear you had a good night out Spud xx


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-how are you doing?? Are you ready for your new baby? Tell us all about it.


----------



## Taurus8484

terripeachy said:


> Taurus-how are you doing?? Are you ready for your new baby? Tell us all about it.

Im well thanks Peachy. Getting to the fat and uncomfortable stage now, but doing better than I was at this stage with DS. I could barely walk with DS at this stage and later developed pre eclampsia and was induced but so far everything is looking good and blood pressure, bloods and urine show no signs of pre eclampsia.

We are in the process of making the spare room into my DS's new bedroom, so we are trying to make the process exciting for him so when he moves in there next weekend he adjusts pretty quickly. New baby will be going into the room where DS already is as that is all set up as a nursery. 

I am astonished at how quick this pregnancy has gone and if the truth be known I'm panicked about how I'm going to deal with a toddler and newborn but I keep telling myself that I will cope. Have to, don't have much choice...........but I am excited about finally meeting this little girl or boy and the challenges that come with it.

What about you??? Have you made a decision about your next steps forward???? 

You know Peachy if I could make a cyber baby for you I would...........for all your ladies as I want you to experience what I am and have........sometimes I see my ticker up on this thread and it makes me uncomfortable as I don't want any of you ladies to hate seeing my name pop up and my ticker that says how close I am to seeing my bubba.......but I can't stay away as I'm on here every day hoping that someone elses has written up about a BFP......love watching kfs1, kbrain, caribbean, moni, bookworm (sorry if I missed anyone) tickers and see how quickly there pregnancy goes also............and when I read stories like Spud's and Fezzle's it breaks my heart as I too have experienced the heartache and tears of miscarriage.........

So if you don't mind, I won't be going anywhere for awhile and want to see how this thread I started continues and see a heap more BFP's for all you ladies.


----------



## Vonn

Taurus--We love having you here and seeing your progress. It gives us all hope, and there's little that's more important than that!


----------



## Spudtastic

Taurus - I know how you feel exactly and you shouldn't feel bad at all. When I was pregnant I felt guilty about my ticker coming up. Now I'm not, I am very happy that others are and it's great to see how others are progressing. On here we have all had troubles getting and staying pregnant and it's good to have a happy story. We've supported each other through good times and bad. I also get hope that since you've had three miscarriages then two healthy pregnancies I can have another healthy pregnancy too. 
So what I'm trying to say is everyone is needed here and no one wants anyone to not post because they're pregnant. Plus you started this thread Lol 

I admit I've been rather self absorbed lately. I read everyones posts too hoping for your bfps. 
hope - I've been meaning to say sorry for your chemical. It must be so hard to keep going through them.

Well that's my heart poured


----------



## terripeachy

Ditto to what the other said..don't feel bad. We're all at different stages, and it's nice to have everyone on here because we get to read about everyone's experiences, good and bad. Hopefully we don't have to go through more bad, but it is what it is, and we're all here to support each other.

Of course, sometimes I'm in a bad mood and it's tiring, frustrating and I hate it, but on those days, I just stay away. No biggie. Today is a new day and a day for my follow up appointment, so I'll just see what the doc says and keep moving forward. I can't go back, I can't look back, so there's not much else I can do. :shrug:

Speaking of bookwrmgal-Where are you babe? March is almost here..hope you're doing ok in these final days. <3


----------



## beekay

Quick check in for me this morning :D

Spud - I'm so happy that you're feeling positive about this coming month! :hugs:

Taurus - I would just like to chime in on how much I love hearing about your coming bambino! :thumbup:

Lanfear - Nice temp spike today on your chart (I was chart-stalking!). :blush:

Hope - Has AF made an appearance yet? I'm so sorry you keep having to go through all these Chemicals :growlmad:

AFM - Should ovulate in next 24hrs or so......more BD'ing for me tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Lanfear333

I appreciate posts from all of you, pregnant and not pregnant. I keep coming to this board specifically for that reason. I get hope, encouragement, and sometimes sympathy from all of you.

beekay-thanks for noticing my temp spike. I really don't want to feel too encouraged by it, but I just can't help myself.


----------



## terripeachy

Are you an early tester, Lan?? I'm encouraged too by your chart, but I totally hear you on not wanting to get excited. I'm not an early/ever tester either, so I won't pressure you. hee hee. Someone else can do that!


----------



## Lanfear333

Terri-I am not an early tester really. My resolve begins to wear around day 11 though. I may test tomorrow morning if my temp stays up. My test day is Sunday, officially. I have a crapload of ept strips that I got with my ovulation tests, but I just hate seeing that negative.

I'm going to ask here, because I never see it in the "specifics" area and I had to add my own symptom. Occasionally in my LP, I get a pulling feeling along the side of my girls. It's not painful at all, just feels like pressure. Does anyone else get this or am I just weird?


----------



## terripeachy

Here's my update:
I was able to get my bloodwork and ultrasound done today. Yay! The doctor couldn't see anything that would be affecting me on the ultrasound, but he clicked around VERY quickly. He said the bloodwork would tell the true story. He said that I may have ovulated late, and I should start bleeding any day now. My fibroid is not anywhere that would be affecting getting pregnant or preventing AF.

The good news (?) is that he said that for a person of advanced age, I am a great responder, and there is really nothing preventing me from getting pregnant. If I want to do PGS (genetic) testing, I could, but the cost is the same for one embryo as eight embryos and sometimes people do fresh cycle after fresh cycle until they get 8 and then have them tested. It costs $4,000. I'm not sure if I want to do that because I'm running out of insurance money and say I did one fresh cycle without PGS, didn't get pregnant, I would have to pay for the transfer, medicine, bloodwork/ultrasounds, etc.. out of pocket. He also reminded me of the guarantee. They will guarantee with donor eggs until I'm 50 (seriously?!), and then I get my money back. And..I did ask about the live birth versus getting pregnant and he said it is for a live birth. I didn't ask again how much it cost, but I'm really not interested in doing that. Now the only thing I have to decide is if I want PGS. I'm just not sure. I guess I'd rather go through the TWW unknowing versus having 8 embryos tested and all of them coming back abnormal. It's a tough decision. So...I guess I just wait to see what the bloodwork says tomorrow, and get ready for another IVF cycle. I would have to decide whether I want the genetic testing on the day I have my CD3 bloods. 

So I'm pretty much I'm in the same place I was this morning. *sigh* *grr*


----------



## Lanfear333

Sigh and grr is right Terri. I hope your blood work provides you some answers.


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all!

I also love reading about anyone in any stage- it gives me hope when people get pregnant, especially on this board seeing us oldies get knocked up! And also it's been a great comfort to see those who have had mcs go on to have healthy pregnancies.

I'm on CD14 and got my first flashing smiley today. We've BDed a couple times this week just in case and to clear things out, but the real action will happen this weekend!


----------



## TTC74

I'm calling it! TWW, here I am at 1 DPO.m:thumbup:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Another good result for an "oldie" is my NT results..


https://i61.tinypic.com/30acbvp.jpg

I had a redraw for my harmony test at the hospital today and the midwife taking my blood saw I was 38 and called me a spring chicken. I said not for maternity! She said a lot of the women she has seen have been up to age 45! So that made me feel better and thought it might make a few of you ladies feel better too.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I thought I'd chime in and mirror what the other ladies said - I'm learning SO much from all of you and all of the different stages/experiences you're all sharing. That's the best part of all of this - I know that if I go through anything, someone on here has been through it as well and I know we can count on each other to relate, pick each other up or even just give cyber hugs. And we also celebrate those who are lucky enough to get their bean to the end of the rainbow!! :hugs:

caribbean - love the picture! thank you for sharing!

beekay, fezzle - happy BD'ing this weekend! :sex:

lan and vonn - your temps look awesome!! fx'ed!

terri - my doc talked about that genetic testing too, should we go the IVF route (I think it's the same testing). I can see the benefits but I see what you're saying too. All these decisions to make on something we were told was going to be so easy, we should avoid boys at all cost...

Hope - I'm sorry for your CPs....so frustrating. C'mon little one and stick!

spud - I hope you get your BFN soon and can get back in the ring with us!


----------



## Lanfear333

Temp went down this morning, but it's the highest it's ever been at 12dpo so I still feel good about it. The girls are a bit sore along the sides and I have a dull achy feeling, kind of like cramps, but not really. It could go either way at this point, obviously.


----------



## kfs1

Caribbean - That's nice that your nurse called you a spring chicken! I always get the doom face and the dreaded "advanced maternal age."

Lanfear - Stalking your chart now. :)


----------



## Vonn

Terri--Well, I'm glad you got some encouraging news about being a good responder & that the dr doesn't think there's anything keeping you from getting pregnant. Then it's really just a matter of time, right? Any news yet on the blood tests? I hope AF hurries up and starts so you can move on!!

Beekay, TTC, Fezzle--It looks like you are all just about cycle buddies. I hope one of those sperm meets the egg!

Caribbean--So glad to hear the tests came back with good news, but what a bummer that the new harmony test has to be done again. Woohoo for spring chickens!

Lanfear--It's amazing how much time we can spend analyzing our charts, right? Yours is looking good, I'll def be chart stalking the next couple days!

Wish, Hope, Spud & all the pregnant mamas--Hi!

AFM--Sitting at 8DPO with a significant temp spike this morning. Never had that before. I didn't sleep great last night, so I'm trying not to read too much into it. But we all know how hard that is! :dohh:


----------



## moni77

Still lurking myself - hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi everyone!!!
Totally agrees that hearing from those who are preggars only gives good vibes!

Taurus- so exciting that bubs is getting into position!
Brain, Moni, Kfs Caribbean-good to see the excellent progress updates!

Bk- glad you got your crosshairs.
Peachy... Hmmm what else causes AF to stay away....&#128540;

Lanfear and vonn I'm liking your charts!!! Will you test this weekend?

Comfy-- how did egg retrieval go?

Afm- my promotion is finally starting to move forward, a, and b, we are officially on the wait list for adoption! Keep us in mind if you ironically hear of anyone making an adoption plan for their child!

My darling wife built a fire which has smoked up the house and triggered the alarms... So much for my disco nap before going dancing later! Oh well, will have some coffee instead.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Lan - I have a good feeling for you this month, those temps look awesome and signs sound good too!

Vonn - You temp spike looks exciting too!

Rain - That is exciting about adoption. How long is the process for you?

AFM - I'm in the "poor me" stage and really thinking it's not worth it to even try this month as I don't want another CP. Sorry for being so negative. Waiting for blood work back from Dr on possible autoimmune issues and other stuff. Next meeting with RE will be at the beginning of March and that will be to start the IVF trip if all bloodwork comes back good.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hope - big hugs :hugs:

Terri - I'm hoping your bloods have answers for you. Sorry to hear how frustrating it all is. Big hugs for you too :hugs:

Lan - I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Caribbean - I love that you're a spring chicken. The doctor kindly pointed out that I was getting old Ha ha.

rain - I'm excited to hear that you're adoption process is progressing really well.

Vonn - fingerd crossed for a bf? When do you poas?


----------



## Nikki1979

Carribean lovely pic - I am glad to hear that we are still considered spring chicks. 

I have a friend who had all her kids before the age of 30 and thinks that women have no right getting pregnant after the age of 35. She knows I am trying and is always negative about it. She brings up this subject almost 40% of the time I am with her but I just cannot bring myself to say something to shut her up. It bothers me a lot and a few weeks ago she started again while DS and her son were playing. DS overheard her and got really angry. He really wants a sibling and went to her and said " Maybe you should mind your own business, who are you to decide when people should have kids?" He had the guts to say what I felt all along. Usually he is not rude but his desire to have a sibling is greater than his need to be polite I guess :haha: Lets just say she hasn't brought up that topic in the last few weeks. 

Lanfear - good luck this month. Your chart looks promising. 

Vonn - hoping the temp spike was after implantation. Fingers crossed this is your month. 

Terri - I am glad that you are ready to start again. I hope AF shows up soon so you can start your testing.


----------



## terripeachy

Nikki-I've missed you. Glad your son said something. You should have said something long ago. We are too old to let people continuously hurt our feelings. Friends, doctors, parents, whoever. My mantra is 'I'm 40 now, and I don't have to do what I don't want to do. :jo:' Can I just tell you that I love that saying. It works quite well. You guys can change it to >35. hee hee.

The nurse called and said that I have ovulated, so I guess it was just late after my chemical. Don't think I have a chance because I have no idea WHEN I ovulated. She also said I should get AF within a week, so it's back to waiting. The doctor told me that I only have to decide whether I want to do PGS when my next cycle starts. If I go through the fresh cycle and there are no embryos that make it to blastocyst (5-day) stage, then I don't have to pay for genetic testing. If they do make it, THEN I pay. I was feeling much better about it after I heard that. For some reason, I thought I had to pay upfront. Then I remembered that this year at work, I signed up for a health savings advantage. Tax free money that goes into a healthcare pile. I signed up for the max, which is $6500. Hopefully, I can use that money to pay for the genetic testing. I'll have to look up my plan and see what it says. If that's the case, I think I'm all set to go for it. I'm a good responder, and have had frosties before, so I should be ok again. And if all frosties get tested and come back negative, I will understand that I'm either popping out abnormal eggs, or my husband is popping out abnormal sperm and that's that. Of course, why does it have to take over two years to figure this out? I believe that God has a plan, but he could've just said 'Just go with adoption already!' hee hee. Why do I have to take this winding and tortuous path? Nothing is easy for Terri, that's why.

Lan/Vonn-I'm so excited about your temperatures this cycle. Every day I'm :ninja:

Rain-Awesome news...I'm so happy you're now on the waiting list. Did you specify whether you wanted a boy or girl, or did you say 'first available?' What other options did you specify? It sounds kind of crazy to ask like that, but you're safe here..give us the details! hee hee. :hugs:

Hope-If I have to keep trying, you have to keep trying. I am really hoping you don't have to go down the IVF route, but maybe that is the answer to your prayers. You never know. Come walk with me on my winding, tortuous path. I need company.


----------



## Rainshiny

Nikki- your son rocks! Love how he can stand up for himself when called for. Your friend is not so considerate-grrr! 

Hope- I'm so sorry about your early losses- such a frustrating experience.

For us it took a year and a third from classes and paperwork to parent profile to signing on. We had some TTC in the meantime which slowed things down.


----------



## Vonn

Nikki--your son gets the gold star for standing up for his family! No need for that judgy negativity. My dad was 39 when I was born and 46 when my sister was born and he has been the most dedicated, present, active father we could have hoped for. We can't wait to throw him a big party for his 80th birthday this summer! We both hope to have a grandbaby on the way for him by July! There's no reason for your friend to think the way she does.


----------



## TTC74

After 2 months of low post-O temps, I'm grateful to be finally having a month with a classic looking chart. Fx!


----------



## Lilmuffinttc

On 15dpo and test date isn't until next week for temp has dropped from about 36.64 to 36.54 and spotting for the past few days :(. I don't think this is going to a be successful month for us. Just got our Maca though and are going to start taking it today! any feedback on Macas success?


----------



## Vonn

Lilmuffin--I'm with you, started spotting and temp drop of doom. Likely out this month. 

Lanfear--So sorry to see the witch got you. Glad that LP was longer, though. Little consolation, though, I know.

Terri--I am totally with you on the frustrations of this whole tortuous and winding path! Combining my other health problems with my infertility and it has been an exhausting, overwhelming two years. But I am NOT giving up.

TTC74--Yay for a normal cycle!


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry Vonn, Lan and Lil. :hugs:

Even though we're out this month we still have each other. Enjoy your day, regardless.


----------



## Lilmuffinttc

Thanks vonn, better luck next month! Took our 1st dose of Maca today,hoping it works!


----------



## beekay

G'morning everyone,

Going to read through and catch-up on everyone's weekend a little later today.

But just wondering if anyone has any ideas on my chart? I got a "peak" on my cbfm and then had positive OPK's (wondfo) for four straight days. But my temps don't seem to be rising at all. It doesn't appear that I have ovulated (but my OPKs are now negative....so my LH surge seems to be over). I have been temping very consistently at the same time each morning. These low temps likely mean I'm not going to O this month right? I'm on CD23 (and generally my cycles are 30-ish days). :(


----------



## Wish2BMom

rain - how exciting to be at the next step of adoption!! I hope it's quick for you!

terri, vonn, lil - ugh, so sorry the witch is back. I think Elton John had a song about this but with a B.

TTC - FX'ed!! chart looks good!

beekay - I'm not a chart expert but this month may be anovulatory for you. :( I think the only thing you're really supposed to rely on with the charts is to see a clear thermal shift to prove you've O'ed and your temps look like they've stayed fairly even all month so far. I hope I'm wrong and your temp spikes tomorrow! Saturday could be your O day and you could be a slow riser!

nikki - wow, your son is my hero! 

How are all of the preggies doing? I hope you're all well!

lan - I hope you're doing ok, I saw that AF came for you in the testing thread. :( chin up, hon.

afm - got a note in the mail this weekend that my chicken pox antibody levels are inconclusive so I have to get those shots. B/c they are live shots, I can't be TTC'ing while I have that in my system. So we have to wait about a month, though I'm already cd12 and if they are a month apart, then probably have to wait until April at this point. Ugh!!


----------



## Vonn

Beekay--do you sometimes have a slow temp rise after you ovulate? It looks like last month you had a sharp rise, but it also looks like you have some irregularity. It may be that you did ov on the day of your lowest temp and that its just been a slow riser so ff hasn't recognized it yet, but will if it keeps rising. Or you could be right that you had an LH surge, but never ovulated. Hard to tell yet...:wacko:


----------



## terripeachy

GUESS WHAT GIRLS?!!!
Because my company picked a new insurance plan, my $25k Lifetime fertility coverage starts all over again!! Can you believe that? I am so pumped right now, and I am SUPER ready to get started. I'll still have to pay for the PGS, but that is perfectly fine. I'm so happy!! :happydance: :wohoo: Sooner or later this will HAVE to work.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--YAY!! You will for sure get your :baby:baby (-ies):baby: now! It is just a matter of time. You are amazingly fortunate and you deserve it! Now, AF just needs to show up. Or, wouldn't it just be the most ironic thing in the world if, since you aren't exactly sure when you oved, if you were to end up pg this month??


----------



## Taurus8484

Yay Peachy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-I've heard of stranger things. Hubs and I aren't really bf fanatics so I doubt it, but I will still wait patiently for AF. The nurse said to wait about a week and since she called me on Friday, I'll wait until at least then before I fill my prescription to force AF. 

Hi Taurus!


----------



## somedayisnow

Terri, the stars are aligning for you, I just know it.


----------



## TTC74

Good luck, Terri! 

AFM, I'm praying for implantation like many of you. I'm 5/6 DPO (depending on my chart interpretation) which I know is a little early but not outside of the realm of possibility. Last night I had a lot of lower abdominal pressure and this morning I had some pinching on the lower left hand side (my left tube is undeniably healthy per the HSG). Fx!


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi everyone.

Just a quick post before I head out to lunch. Not been posting as been a bit bogged down but hoping you're all ok.

Terri, that is great news!!! You so deserve such a great bit of luck.

Rain, thanks for asking about egg retrieval. Only got 4 eggs but amazingly they all fertilised. Had 2 put back on Sat which was day 3, the other two sadly arrested. 

I'll try and catch up with what everyone's up to while I'm twiddling my thumbs on my two.


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome news, Comfy! When is your beta? I can't wait to hear your great news. Take it easy and stay warm..hot teas and blankets..you snuggle up so those embies can snuggle in!


----------



## Lanfear333

I'm sorry to come in here and be a downer, especially with Terri's good news, but I am struggling.

My mom came up here Thursday from Florida without my step-dad to be with my grandpa, who was in the hospital. He passed away on Friday. My step-dad went to the airport Friday afternoon to get here to MI to be with us. He had a heart attack at the airport and died, too. I am supposed to be trying to do payroll right now and I just can't focus on anything but this horrible situation. 

I need to pay people. They don't care that I just lost two family members in the same damn day. But they should. I know I'm going to make pay mistakes. I guess I'll just deal with them when people discover them...


----------



## Vonn

Lanfear--I am so sorry for your losses. How unbelievably cruel! And to have to try to focus on work, that's got to be impossible. I wish there was someone who could fill in for you. You need to be with your mom and family right now. Please take care of yourself. We're here for you.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:​
Comfy--Congrats on two eggs being transferred! Please keep us in the loop, and as Terri said, can't wait to get the good news from you! :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Lan-Oh, I am SOOO sorry. I can't believe you lost your granddad and your step dad on the same freaking day. I hope you can call out sick tomorrow and be with your mom and the rest of your family. Life is so precious. I don't really know what else to say other than I'm sorry and you and your family are in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Comfycushions

Lan, I'm so so sorry to see your news. I hope you are able to have time away from work to be with your family at this difficult time.:hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Lan - I'm very very sorry to hear about your double loss. Big hugs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
I cannot imagine what you are going through. I am sending much love and prayers your way. I too had to do payroll around the time of my miscarriage and miscarriage surgery and that was difficult enough. So sorry.


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - yay on your amazing news. You deserve some luck. I'm sure this is your year  

Comfy - sorry I don't think know much about ivf - have you had your two embryos put in? Are you PUPO? I'm keeping my fingerd crossed.

Wish2 - sorry to hear that you have to wait until April. It's so frustrating at the time but for something like this it's important for your health.

Afm - I've decided to wait for first af to ttc. I feel my innards need healing. My gut instinct tells me to wait. In the meantime I am working on getting rid of this 7kg I put on with this last pregnancy and emotional eating aftermath. 
I also have an appointment with a gynecologist on Friday. Apparently she's very blunt/bordering on rude but very good. I really feel for you ivf ladies. I'm not looking forward to a stranger rummage around in my vagina.


----------



## moni77

Lan - so so sorry. Sucks you have to deal with work - hopefully they will be understanding for any mistakes.


----------



## Comfycushions

Spud yep my 2 surviving embryos have been put back and are hopefully hanging out in my uterus getting their act together to implant. I am pupo!
Good luck with your gyne appointment. Having shown various people my vagina every couple of days for weeks it seems very odd, and very welcome, to be keeping my knickers on!

Terri, otd is week on thursday.


----------



## kfs1

Lanfear - I'm so, so sorry for your loss. Is there anyone who can fill in for you? I can't imagine what you must be going through and to try to work through all of that is near impossible. :hug: :hug:

Comfy - Congratulations on the two embies! Like Terri said, take it easy, drink/eat some nice warm meals and stay warm. When's your beta appointment.

Hi everyone else. :hi:


----------



## somedayisnow

Lan, I'm sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine what you're going through.


----------



## Taurus8484

So sorry to read this Lan............:hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Ladies, I had some super light spots on a pantiliner last night. It was light brown. This morning, I had more. It was pink/red (another very light spot). The thing is - when I wipe, I don't detect any spotting. Could this be IB? Is it just so light/scanty that I'm not seeing it when I wipe? I'm so confused but so very hopeful.


----------



## Rainshiny

Lan, I'm so sorry for your losses in your family... What a blow. I'm keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rainshiny

Terry- that's a windfall!!! 

Comfy- hooray for two good ones back in their nest! Good to hear from you.

Spud- that sounds like a good plan to follow your instincts

Wish- sounds like implantation bleeding

Maquita- aren't you doing a transfer in a couple weeks?

Taurus, Kfs, Moni, hello!!

I saw book updated her blog a couple days ago. I was starting to wonder what she was up to! Just a few weeks for book and Taurus!! Time flies. Everyone else will be preggo before you know it. The board is due for another bfp I declare!


----------



## beekay

Lan - So very sorry to hear about your losses. Take care :hugs:

Terri - That is great news about your insurance :thumbup: 

Comfy - Two snuggly embies......yayyyy! :happydance: Can't wait to hear your next update! :flower:

Spud - I'm glad you're following your gut instinct to wait to be fully healed. I think it's so important to keep listening to our bodies (whenever we CAN figure out exactly what they're trying to tell us anyways!) :dohh:

TTC - Definitely sounds like it could be implantation bleed - FX for you! :thumbup:

Rainy - I concur!! :haha:

AFM - Having a really sucky cycle. Think I can now call it as definitely being anovulatory. :nope: Hopefully AF shows up on time and I don't get stuck in an endless waiting pattern for a new chance. Patience, patience - I know....I don't know how some of you ladies handle it for so long and maintain your cool (and without much complaint I might add!).....I am so bad at the "hurry-up-and-wait" situation. :wacko:


----------



## Wish2BMom

lan, again, I can't even believe what you're going through. I hope you're able to be with your family for the next few days. 

terri - what great news!! time to celebrate!!

comfy - good luck on the embies digging in!! so exciting! I can't wait to be to the point where my main job is to snuggle up and drink & eat warm foods. Hopefully it's not in the summer! ;)

beekay - that sucks, I'm sorry you're having a bad cycle. Maybe the next one will be extra strong and you'll release 2!! haha

spud - glad to hear you're listening to your body. Clear messages from this thing are hard to come by! take 'em when you can get 'em! :)

TTC - sounds like IB! though I've never experienced it but if I was seeing what you're seeing, that's what I would think! FX'd!

nothing doin' here, was just checking in on all of ya!


----------



## terripeachy

Just checking in...crickets over here. Tomorrow will be one week from the time I went to see the nurse/doctor, so I may have to force AF to get here by taking some medicine. I don't REALLY want to do that, but I can't get started if AF doesn't get show up. Stupid :witch: that starts with a b. HA!!HA!!


----------



## TTC74

Implantation dip? Look at my chart and give feedback, please!


----------



## terripeachy

TTC-I'm not a huge symptom spotter, so who knows..just keep temping and test when it's time and then you can decide if it really was or not. Charts are so random that anything's possible. Some people get dips, others don't. It's just hard to tell, but I am definitely excited for you..especially with the light spotting. fxfx.


----------



## Comfycushions

Thanks for the encouragement. Nothing much happening here but have now made it half way through tww. Had no internet to bit this morning which was a good thing as it meant I couldn't do any foolish two related googling!:blush:

Beekay sorry you've had a disappointing cycle.:hugs:

Ttc, I have no idea I'm afraid but it's all sounding promising. :thumbup:Good luck.

Terri, how irritating about af.:growlmad: hope she shows up soon for you naturally.

Lan, hope you're ok.:hugs:


----------



## Vonn

Comfy--Enjoy being PUPO! Halfway through the TWW...

Beekay--Sorry you are having such a wonky cycle. I hope you either ov already or get your AF so you can not be in limbo land.

TTC--Sounds promising! I know the implantation drop and spotting are not actually very common in BFP cycles, but they do happen. Are both of these unusual for you? It's so hard not to symptom spot! I'll be watching your chart to see how the next few days play out.

Terri--What's the latest? AF yet or taking meds to force it? Okay, I have to ask: Have you tested again recently just to make sure????

Lan--Still thinking of you & hoping you are hanging in there.

Hi to everyone else!

AFM--I was able to get my dr to change my thyroid meds & I want to get that some time to kick in and make me all better (just kidding) before jumping into the medicated and monitored IUIs. So we are pushing all that off one more month. We'll try on our this cycle. I am very hopeful that I'm on my way to mending. Being very strict on a diet and supps for the candida and really addressing the thyroid/reverse T3 problem. I hope it will all line up so I can see a BFP for the first time in my life sometime soon!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Well here I am, back over in the USVI.. travelling whilst pregnant wasn't the best fun I've ever had in a plane, but I made it! 

I am expecting my Harmony test results back any day now. The wait is killing me.. I've already waited 4 weeks! I think I mentioned before that my results were stuffed up so I had to go and have it all done again :( 

Going by all of the theories out there, including the nub theory on my 13 week scan, it looks as though it will be a girl, but I will hopefully find out in just a couple of days. Then I can announce it to 'everyone'.

Terri - that is AWESOME news about your insurance!! :dance:

Lan - I am so sorry about your family :( That is just devastating :hugs:

Comfy - Good luck! PUPO!!

TTC - The spotting and temp dip is exactly what I had! (7DPO I think?) so fingers crossed for you!

Rain - Adoption! I tell you, if I had the money... I'd be like Brangelina. So many babies out there need parents. I am really happy you guys are looking down that path :) 


I know I have missed a bunch of people, sorry. I had a lot to catch up on! I will have more time now that I am sitting back here at my husband's place, with nothing to do but sleep and look at the ocean.


----------



## terripeachy

Glad you made it safely, Caribbean. I wish your test results would get here already...I'm trying to be patient!

Vonn-Glad you're giving it one more "natural" go even though you have different meds for stuff. Hopefully this medicine is all you need to get prego! Funny you asked about testing because I was thinking this morning that maybe I should try that. HA!!HA!! But...but...I had a little bit of light pink/ewcm right before lunchtime so I think she is finally arriving. My period is so light that I'll consider today being CD1, but we'll see what happens over the next day or so. I may be finished with her tomorrow and go in for bloodwork and ultrasound on Saturday morning. My appointment probably just means that it's time to start BCP again. HA! Sucky to have AF over Valentine's, but I'm also glad that I don't have to take the pill to force her to get here.

Comfy-One week down, one to go. Are you going to test early?

Lan-Still thinking of you, babe. I hope someone gave you a few days off work. Let me know and I can get to MI in no time, and :grr:


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc74 - I'm hoping for an implantation dip for you. I've never temped so I don't understand charts but I'm keeping those fingers crossed for a bfn.

Beekay - I don't know how everyone is so patient either. I know I'm very lucky to have dd but I keep thinking that the age gap between Isla and her potential sibling is getting bigger and bigger.

Comfy - you made me laugh with 'knicker rummaging and lots of strangers'. Fingers crossed for you too. Will you poas or wait for the blood test?

terri - sorry to hear about your spotting but I'm exciting that you can get going with IVF again.

Caribbean - I hope you get lots of R&R now that you are back. I can't wait for those test results either.

Lan - I'm still thinking about you.

AFM - I was slightly apprehensive meeting this dragon of an OB/GYN but she was really lovely and very helpful. I thought that as I hadn't had three miscarriages in a row she would be reluctant to be too helpful but she agreed that, with 3 miscarriages out of 4 pregnancies at 36 years old, it's a good idea to check everything out. So I have to go for blood tests on cd2 (to5). She also wrote 3 recurrent losses on the blood test form (a white lie of course) so they would do the tests. 
PLus the OB said 'you have a great looking cervix'. That has to be the compliment of the day.


----------



## Spudtastic

Come on folks, I need to see some double lines :bfp:


----------



## TTC74

8DPO BFN but my chart is looking fantastic!


----------



## Lanfear333

Thanks ladies. I'm here. I'm making it. I have to go look at a home to move my Nani to today. She and my Popper were married for 68 years. She still hasn't been told. She has dementia, doesn't remember much, and my mom is really struggling with her own loss. As bad as I feel, she lost her dad and husband in one day. I can't imagine that. Billiam, that's my nickname for him, has been my true dad for about 20 years, but we've been close with them for 30. He's my step-dad, but he was all I had left. My real dad passed unexpectedly almost 13 years ago. This loss hurts more. 

I finished payroll and didn't have to work yesterday at all. Tonight is the viewing and tomorrow is the funeral for both of them. Excuse my language, but happy fucking valentines day.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Lan....:hugs: I'm sorry you're going to have such a sad holiday weekend. I truly feel for you. And your poor Nani. Do you think someone will tell her? Anyway...take care of yourself and your mom. Hold each other up. :hugs: again. I'm so sorry.


----------



## TTC74

Okay. So, I have to put this out there. this morning before pronouncing my FMU HPT a BFN, I thought I saw a second line but convinced myself that I was just seeing things. So, I snapped a pic for progression purposes and then came to work. Now that I'm looking at it again, I think I see that darn line again. What do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







cropped.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 43


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Ladies,

Can I join...?

I'm hoping to start trying this month so fingers crossed for us all.

TTC74 I can't enlarge the pic, but I'm prettysure I can see a faint line there as well.


----------



## kfs1

Lan - So completely awful. My thoughts are with you and your family. :hug:


----------



## kfs1

TTC - I for sure see a slight line. Did you snap the pic within the timeframe on the box? Ooooh - looks like a potential implantation dip, too. Will be stalking. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

lan, that's so sad, I'm so so sorry for you and your family. It sounds like your grandparents had a wonderfully long life together and your Mom found a wonderful man to spend so long with as well who was so loved by her kids as well. I'll be thinking of you and your family all weekend. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - I see something faint, definitely more than I've ever seen on any of my tests!! I'm living vicariously through you, your faint lines and your implantation dips!!!


----------



## Vonn

Lanfear--As the others said, I'll be thinking of you and your family this weekend. I wish you lots of love, support, and fond remembrances. :flower:

Chimpette--Welcome and good luck to you!

TTC--I can maybe see a faint line. If that was an implantation dip, one day after is early for the hCG to be detected, so I can't wait to see tomorrow's result! Fx that bean sticks!

Spud--So glad the dr was willing to help you out! You are on the right track now, I'm sure of it.

Caribbean--Good to hear from you! Yes, I too am waiting impatiently for all you test results to come back. 

Hi everyone else! :thumbup:


----------



## TTC74

I couldnt duplicate it with afternoon urine. So fx for FMU test tomorrow!


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc74 - there was a definite line. I saw it. Fingers crossed for tomorrow 

Chimpette - welcome


----------



## Comfycushions

Lan, so sorry for what you're going through.:hugs:

Hi chimpette!

Ttc good luck for tomorrow's test.

Caribbean sorry you've been waiting sooooo long for those results.

Spud, glad you're appointment went well and you're gyne is going forward with tests.

Afm, not a lot going on here, just pretending to be chilled about the whole thing. Don't think I'll test early but will test at home before going to clinic on otd.


----------



## maquita2000

Hi Guys, I'm sorry I was out for while. Took a break from the TTC drama.

From the 10 healthy eggs that were retrieved, only 2 made it to become frozen embies, hahaha, not all of them like a few of you thought. I mean, my eggs improved considerably but no miracles happened, haha. Good thing is that both frozen embies are now blastocysts (frozen on day 5). On my first IVF, the doctor didn't want to wait until day five as he thought they would for sure not survive because of the way the cells were dividing. He said this time embryos were growing in a healthier way, and luckily two blastocysts type a did survive... I was really worried that none would survive. Now we know the embryo quality (at least for this particular IVF) should not be a problem (fingers crossed).

I'm still taking supplements and not drinking in case we had to do a next IVF (hopefully we won't, but eggs take 3 months to grow so I'm trying to take care of them). If egg quality improved in a month, it could be even better in three, if needed.

Doctor decided to wait for FET as opposed as of fresh transfer because my progesterone went a little higher and he said that it was best to wait to catch the best moment one month later as to increase the chances of success. I was ok with it as I've seen in this forum that a lot of successful IVFs happen after FETs.

A friend recommended I do an endometrial scratch to increase the possibilities of IVF implantation. I asked the doctor and he said he doesn't recommend it until after having 2 failed IVFs but he could do it if I wanted. It's about $1,200 usd. My hubbie said we might as well do it now that we have two nice blastos... I'm thinking about getting it done tomorrow morning... Any thoughts? What you guys think? I know we're being aggresive but we really want to increase the chances in every possible way. Hopefully we're not getting too cookoo, lol.

I will want both frozen embies to be trasnsferred this month- the more chances (and the more babies, meaning twins, lol) the merrier...

Lanfear- I'm so sorry to hear your story. Hopefully you get both Angels re-born into your womb so you can spend more time with them in this life =) Hope this finds you well.

Rainshiny- thank you so much for asking about my transfer, that's sweet. It will probably happen in a week or two as I'm thinking about having the endo scratch done.

Terri- Congrats on your insurance. I really wish my insurance would pick up for anything out of this treatments/exams... you're very lucky. That's a really good sign from the above =)

Nikki- we shouldn't let anyone put us down. That's been one of my latest teachings =)


Rain- congrats on moving forward on the adoption. A lady at my work just adopted a baby and she is sooo happy. She's being a great momma, like I'm sure you'll be =)

Fezzle and Spud- Nothing to loose taking vitamins, if anything it may even help ourselves through this hard times.

Spud- Great you're hearing your body. Also, COQ10 is good even as an anti-aging supplement. I see it that way as to release some baby-making pressure when having to take it every morning.

Comfy, enjoy your PUPO, I'll be enjoying it hopefully in a couple of weeks as well =) Remember, we only need one... You had six eggs, but two transferred, that's actually good news =) Eat pineapple cores and keep your feet warm =)

Doxie and everyone (we are so many now, yey)- good luck and BABY DUST TO WE ALL!!!! THIS FORUM WILL BE THE MOST SUCCESSFUL WITH BFPs AS WE ARE ALL CUTE, HEALTHY AND FERTILE "SPRING CHICKENS" =)


----------



## terripeachy

Maquita-I had the scratch done but it was covered under insurance. I had two unsuccessful ivfs and the doctor said that not everyone needs it. Since you have to pay out of pocket, I would try to go without it. I actually had it done twice in one cycle md it only got me a chemical, so it's really just a decision you will have to make. I'm going to do it again this time as well as the embryo testing so hopefully THIS combination is what will work for me. So many decisions to make, it's crazy, but do what you think is best. You are the one that has to be comfortable with the financials/options/what ifs. Two frosties are a great accomplishment!


----------



## maquita2000

Thank you Terri. Since my husband's grandfather will help pay for treatments this month I might as well do it if it might help in something. One question though... my doctor told me that once you do an endo scratch it would help for about 5 years??? Why have you done it more than once? Is it not true that it's good for a while?


----------



## TTC74

Question - I've been unable to duplicate the second (potential positive) line on a HPT since my FMU FRER. Is it possible that it's just bc my hcg was so concentrated then or was I likely just making mountains out of molehills with this mornings shadow of a line?


----------



## Vonn

TTC--I think it could be either of those reasons. This early after implantation there's just not that much hCG circulating yet, so in order to get a positive it would need to be really concentrated (the beauty of FMU). Or, it could be an evap line. The third possibility is that it was a CP, where you get an initial positive that doesn't stick. The only thing that solves this mystery is time! I'm sure it's so hard to wait!

Maquita--Thanks for the update. Congrats on the good results, GL with the scratch, and can't wait for the ET in a few weeks!


----------



## penelopejones

Ok if I join too? I've seen some of you on other threads in this forum, but this particular one seems to be where the Over 35 action is....


----------



## TTC74

BFN with FMU this morning. :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

maquita- I asked my doctor about doing it again and he said 'if you are pleased with the results it gave you, we can do it again.' He didn't say one way or another whether it would last or not. I'll ask the nurse tomorrow when I see her. 

TTC- it's still early. I would be patient, but that's my new personality. If you're pregnant, what difference does a week make? Sorry you couldn't duplicate results this morning. :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

TTC--I'm sure you are really disappointed, but don't lose hope. It is still early and your chart looks GREAT!! Are you having any symptoms, either usual pre-AF ones or others that could be early pg ones?

Penelope--Welcome!


----------



## TTC74

I'm not having any symptoms. I did have some cramps the day or two of my dip, though, which is encouraging. I also thought that I might have had some spotting on the day of the dip. I'm not sure that it was actually IB, though. I could have easily just scratched myself during sleep or something. I'm trying to remain optimistic, though.


----------



## somedayisnow

Alrighty ladies, I'm officially in the dreaded TWW. I was inseminated on Thursday and I'm already having imaginary symptoms. I'm a mess. It's gonna be a looooooong 2 weeks. :coffee:

I'm sending baby dust and sticky dust to everyone. May we all get our babies this year. :baby:


----------



## Spudtastic

Someday - I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for your bfp 

Maquita - I hope it all goes well for you when it's your turn.

I can't remember but who on here was diagnosed with PCOS? I think it was Fezzle but I'm not sure. The Ob/GYn thinks that I probably have PCOS and we're doing blood tests on cd2 (whenever that may be) to find out. It makes sense though. I've suggested to doctors a couple of times that I thought I might have it (throughout my life not just recently). 
If I don't have it then great, but if I do I've been reading that the hormones present in your body cause an increased risk of miscarriage.
I'm just wondering, Fezzle?, were you given advice on diet etc and what are you doing? It explains a lot though really.

So I went for a walk up Mount Iron this morning. It's a short walk but is half an hour of up and half an hour of down. I took some photos to show you the view and will post them shortly.


----------



## Spudtastic

This is the view from mount iron. I'm so lucky to have thid on my doorstep. It really clears my head and energises me for the day. I just need to do it more often.
 



Attached Files:







20150215_074433.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6









20150215_075353(0).jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Spudtastic

Now I know I live upside down downunder but can you rotate your head please for the photos lol. I'm not sure why they came out that way.


----------



## Comfycushions

Macquita I love the assertion that we are all cute, healthy and fertile spring chickens. That is an excellent mantra for us!! Do you know yet when transfer will be and did you go for the scratch? Good luck.

Someday great news, you're in the tww. Hope it works.

Spud, what a beautiful view.

I've only got 4 days left of tww. Don't want it to be over and have to face result.


----------



## TTC74

FMU BFN this morning at 10 DPO. I'm so glad I have a RE follow up on Thursday. Hopefully he'll give me the thumbs up to start Femara. We've been trying now for 10 months, and I am SO ready.


----------



## moni77

Great pics spud.

Fxed for those in the 2ww.


----------



## Vonn

A day late, but HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY to all my lovely TTC ladies!
:flower: <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 :flower:

TTC--I think you are still on good shape, whether or not that was actually an implantation dip. But, adding femara into the mix will be good if AF comes this month. I feel the same about next steps for us.

Someday--I hope this IUI works for you! 

Comfy--But there will be amazing news at the end of your TWW! 

Spud--Gorgeous view & nice motivation to see that at the end of a walk! It reminds me of the landscape of "Top of the Lake." Are you anywhere near where that show was filmed? In some ways I really liked it, but I also just get really sick of how much violence against women is portrayed in tv and movies.

Moni--Warm CA weather sounds amazing, right?! And a baby shower to boot? Perfect!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Just popping in to say hi ladies! Miss you gals. I have had a heck of a time getting this stupid board to load and it's been crazy busy with classes and appointments. Plus the weather has been just plain unbearable.

Lan, I am so sorry for your recent losses. 

Spud- your view is breathtaking! 

Terri- yay for the resetting of the benefits!

Lots of :flower: and :hugs: to everyone. I just took a quick look to see what's up and will check more later, if the site loads for me.

AFM- ugh. getting down to the wire. Baby is breech and moved up higher so my Dr told me Friday he expects me to have a c-section. It will probably be the 1st or 2nd week of March. I have 9 million things to do before then and no time to do it in because I am constantly traveling almost an hour to Hartford for appointments. Plus DH's car broke down AGAIN and we've had all sorts of car, medical, and family drama. Today was supposed to be my MIL's shower for me (rescheduled from last week due to snow) but it was rescheduled because of snow for next week and guess what? More snow expected next week! We have no place to put it! Plus MIL is doing whatever she can to bring us into drama she created because she's bored so aside from this shower (which will have no food besides grocery store cake I can't and won't eat so I have to bring my own food and cake), I am having nothing to do with her until after Amelia gets here.
Meanwhile, my grandmother was hospitalized with the flu and my Dad and Aunt are trying to get her into a nursing home because she has the beginnings of dementia and cannot live alone. She is incredibly hostile and combative and they are having the worst time getting her diagnosed with dementia despite classic symptoms. (She doesn't have the $$ for the fancy private places that have lower admission standards). It's incredibly frustrating and I feel terrible that I can't help them. I can't even visit because it's over 2hrs from the hospital and a flu epidemic.

Other than that, things are moving along.


----------



## Taurus8484

Caribbean  glad to made it.waiting to hear your results!!!!!!!!!!

Hi and welcome Chimpette and penelopejones

Kfs1  are you feeling any movement yet??

Lan - :hugs: sorry you and your family are going through this

TTC74 - :hugs:

Comfy and Someday  will be stalking.

Book  my gosh your life seems busyjust think.bubba could be here in 3 short weeks!!!!!!!!!!

Peachy  twinnie xxxx

Hi to everyone else.

Afm  the weather here has been unbearable tooits so HOT..sometimes I hate Australian summers with the hot weather and being 35 weeks pregnant does not help. Had appointment last Thursday, everything is looking good still. Blood pressure is behaving and baby is head down and engaged.eeeekkkkkkkk.finally moved my son into the bigger bedroom and got his old bedroom ready for the new bubba. Packed hospital bags for both of us and washed some of the neutural sex clothes that my DS had.everything is done now, can sit back and relax


----------



## PCJ

Hey all ... my partner and I have been trying to conceive via AI since November 2014. I know that's not a long time but we are fairly new to this and I am not a patient person. She has been on many blogs, gotten lots of information and I've pretty much been following her lead. I decided today join my own group and learn what I can to keep me informed and to help me understand. 
This is our 3rd try and this time we were sure it would take. Although she has not missed a period ( due 19th-20th), is only 11 days past ovulation we couldn't help but buy stacks of pregnancy test and have been testing almost daily. Today she noticed a faint brown spotting when she urinated and we tested but only got 1 line. I am scared we are not pregnant but don't want her to know. She is 38 and doc has said all is well. trying to stay optimistic is hard, praying for a positive soon. Hopefully this forum can keep me on solid ground and help me to understand what is happening during this process. I see all of these 3 lettered abbreviations hoping I can learn what they all mean. :thumbup:

Looking forward to some sound solid advice


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi PCJ.........welcome.

If she is only 11dpo ovulation, it could be implant bleeding.

And dont get to discouraged, 3rd try when we are over 35 is still early. How come you went straight to IUI??? Did you have testing done??


----------



## PCJ

I guess I should have also said we are a lesbian couple doing this with a sperm donor


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats why your doing IUI straight away obviously.............but honestly 3 times isnt a long time to be trying. TTC definately teaches you patiences. It took me 9 cycles to conceive my DS.

Thats the thing about trying for baby............could happen first go, could take months, could take medical intervention..........you never know.


----------



## PCJ

That's what I am learning. Reading has helped me to be optimistic also. The waiting I guess is the hardest part. We will be blessed with a child soon enough. She has a 17 year old so its not the first for her. But for me I'm anxious. I hope to get some good info from this group as well as others.


----------



## Hopethisyear

PCJ - Welcome! I hope she gets a BFP :dust:


----------



## TTC74

So, my chart still looks great but still testing BFN with FMU at 11 DPO. This is just exhausting. It's hard to be optimistic with a BFN at 11 DPO on. FRER but i know there is still some modicum of hope. I'm so confused!


----------



## kfs1

Welcome PCJ!

TTC - I think your chart's looking good, too. Sometimes it takes some time for enough HCG to build up in your system. If I were you, I'd hold off on testing for a few days. You're only going to drive yourself nuts. And either way, you have your RE appt all set for Thursday, right? So you're moving forward. :)

Bookworm - I'm sorry things haven't been going so well for you. Why is your MIL not having food at your shower? That sounds bizarre to me. And I'm so sorry about your grandmother. It must be such a difficult thing to deal with. I AM happy to hear that things are going well with Amelia though. You're almost there!!! :)

Taurus - Wow!! Almost there for you, too! It's funny that it's so hot there because it was -4 when I left my house this morning. It's been BRUTAL. That said, I despise being hot so I really feel for ya! :) Sounds like you're all set! How is your son liking his new room? As for me, not feeling much - just some twinges here and there. I do think my stomach is getting a bit bigger but it doesn't necessarily look like a pregnant stomach - just like I ate too many burgers or something. :)

Hi everyone else!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Welcome penelope and pcj - how are you both? This is a great thread for support.

Pcj - I hope you and your partner get your bfp soon. 

Vonn - I had to google top of the lake as I've never heard of it and I was surprised to see it's a 2013 mminiseries set in Queenstown lol. I live in wanaka which is an hours drive away from Queenstown so the landscape is the same. Actually right now I'm in a hotel in Queenstown. Dh and I just had our first night away on our own in two years. It's 6am and I'm wide awake. I feel a bit hungover too. Oops. 

Book - I just want to give you some big hugs. You have a lot on your plate and a difficult mil. It doesn't sound like an easy time. 
big hugs :hugs:

Comfy - how are you doing? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Taurus - it can't be easy in that heat. we've had some hot days here too. Do you have a pool that you can submerge yourself in. I remember living in the lake when pregnant with dd who was born 2feb. But it's not so essy to do that with ds I suppose. 

Terri - has af or a bfp arrived? 

Ttc - I really hope you get a bfp this cycle. I always think the tww feels like a two month wait.

Kfs - I'm sure your little bump is very cute  

Hi to anyone I've missed. X x

Technically I'm cd27 today. there's been no sign of ovulation. Opks are so white I need my sunglasses on to look at them. it took 11 months to get af back after giving birth so I'm hoping that my body doesn't get too confused since it was pregnant for 19 weeks. I've never ever wanted my af to arrive so badly before. Lol.


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-Yeah, AF arrived on Friday. BFP-Ha! Who are you kidding? hee hee. Glad you're having fun on your vacation away. Enjoy it!

TTC-I agree with the others. I hope it's a BFP for you.

Welcome penelope and PCJ (I want to type PBJ for peanut butter and jelly. yum). Hope your stay here is short.

kfs1-When you get your cute bump you're going to post pics, right? hee hee. We don't want to see your bloated belly just yet. HA! I can just look down for that.

Bookwrmgal-I'm amazed at your strength, patience and bravery to deal with your family. I wouldn't be able to deal. I can't even begin to think about dealing with it when I read your paragraphs, so I guess better you than me because you are better at coping than I. I"m excited for little miss to get here, even if you aren't quite ready. The other moms on the boards say that newborns REALLy don't need that much, so if you're not all set it's not the end of the world. Besides, it's not like she will be able to tell anyone that you're ill prepared. HA!

Taurus/Spud-enough about the hot weather. It was 5 degrees when I left the house this morning. 5. Who knows what the wind chill was, but 5!! That's all I have to say. Brr..Going to get my BCP prescription filled now and then I'm hunkering down. They are saying that our snow is coming tonight, so I hope they're right. Everyone at work is ready for a "work from home" day. Mine starts in 5 minutes. 5!! hee hee. <3


----------



## TTC74

I had a lot of menstrual like cramping on one side today along with a heavier than usual discharge. Could I be implanting this late (at 11 DPO)?


----------



## Taurus8484

TTC74  your chart still looks good though so dont give up yet!! It might not be implantation pain but that cramps you get after implantation

Kfs1  I despise being hot too..especially with my own internal heater!! Shouldnt be too much longer until you feel something

Spud  I jump in my sons kiddie poolI must look like quite a sight in there:haha:

Peachy  you are welcome to this weatherand Im jealous, never been to the snow before, never seen it

afm  5 more working days until maternity leave starts..then home for another year againlooking forward to it so I can stay under the air conditioning like a sloth and not leave the house


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-Your last day at work is a Monday? Did they throw you a shower? I wish we had a year maternity leave. That would be awesome!! 

If I could mail you some snow, I would. How about a jar of water? That, I could do. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Taurus8484

No, its the 26th Thursday.

I have today which is Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday.

Then next week I have Monday, Tuesday and Thursday my last day which is only a half day. We are going out for lunch and then Im not coming back!!!!!!!!!

We are pretty lucky here. Im taking 7 weeks Annual Leave, then I get 20 weeks paid maternity leave from my job and then we get 18 weeks paid maternity leave from our Government. So I basically get paid the whole time Im off. I understand that in the US its about 4 weeks maternity leave???


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - so are you getting straight into ivf this new cycle? 

Taurus - what amazing paid leave. It will be lovely to be at home all that time (well it goes so quickly). we get 14 weeks paid leave here in nz from the government but the right to have a year away from work.


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks for the welcome notes! 

Here in the US maternity leave really varies. I work at a university and get one semester off (15 weeks), so it is all about timing it so you get the maximum amount of time. If I had an easier time conceiving I'd definitely be trying for a January birth (because then I'd get spring semester plus summer off), or an April or May birth (and then I'd get summer and fall). But at this point I just want to get pregnant and figure I'll deal with it. 

I'm originally from Canada and really jealous of my friends who get a full year off! 

I'm at CD9 and AF STILL isn't gone. What's up with that? For me it is usually 6-7 days, but this month she came early and is lingering... 

Good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## TTC74

Chart still looks stellar. Still testing BFN. :nope:


----------



## Vonn

It's hard not to get jealous when learning about the paid maternity leave offered in some countries. It would be amazing to have that opportunity to bond with a new baby & still pay the bills--I'm really glad some of you do get to do that!

There's no legally mandated *paid* time off offered by the U.S. government. I think a couple states may have some requirements about this, but not many do. It's fairly standard for women to take between 6-12 weeks off, but for most people I know, it is not automatically paid for by either the government or work. 

I hope to take 12 weeks off by cobbling together sick time, vacation time, and short-term disability (which I signed up for when I started my job, and pay into each month). My SIL gets little vacation and sick leave at her job & had to take the last 2 weeks of her 6 week maternity leave as unpaid when she had a baby in August. My sister only gets 2 weeks off a year (combined sick and vacation), so I have no idea what she'll do when she has a baby! She has a good job, too, but crap paid time off. Her husband is an accountant & very on top of the finances, though, so he has probably figured everything out.


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-Yes, I'm starting a fresh cycle again this time. My insurance reset, so I might as well do as much as I can. I wish I had known it reset because I wouldn't have taken January off, but that's ok. I am not sure about my work's maternity leave. I think I can do short term disability and maybe long term too, but I really don't know. I'll take unpaid time off too when the time comes if I can. Since we're probably only having one kid, I'd like to spend time with him/her. I'll work a month longer than I have to in my old age make up for it (or start playing the lottery). HA!!HA!!

Vonn-Looks like it's almost O time for you. Yeah!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

TTC I didn't get a BFP until 13DPO and your chart is just amazing... I'm thinking you're going to see that wonderful second line very soon!

Here is my BFP chart:

https://oi62.tinypic.com/wvao2e.jpg


----------



## Spudtastic

Caribbean - have you had those results yet?

Ladies - I'm just wondering if you sometimes get doubts and how do you deal with them? 
Yesterday we drove back over the crown range - the highest road pass in new Zealand. I was in the back and felt very sick. It reminded me of pregnancy sickness. Constant nausea and vomiting. Then the labour and birth. It's so hard. Can I do it again? Will my body get pregnant again? Will my baby stick and will i miscarry again? 
I know you all have similar ttc isuues. Some days it's just so hard to think I can even try again.


----------



## Taurus8484

Vonn - I do feel very lucky with the amount of maternity leave I get. I cant even image going back to work after 12 weeks. 

Peachy - best of luck this cycle.............will be stalking you as per normal.

Yes Caribbean, do you have those results yet!?!?!?!?!?

Spud - I think those issues are completely normal whether you are ttc or pregnant. I know after my 3rd loss I thought I couldnt do it anymore. I was shattered emotionally and physcially my cycles were all over the place. I didnt think I could handle another loss but I knew I couldnt handle giving up either. If it wasnt going to happen for us, then I wanted to make sure I threw everything into it before I gave up. When I fell pregnant the 4th time with DS, I cried and cried and cried........but they werent happy tears. I remember ringing my Mum and saying I cant do this anymore. I was so scared that I was going to lose that pregnancy too I spent the whole first trimester in a state of panic. I only really started to relax after my 12 week scan. 

My issue now is how and Im going to cope with a nearly 2 year old and newborn. I wonder if I can be the type of Mum to 2 children that I am with 1 and how I could even possibly love another like I love my son. And the labour and birth, after such a tramatic birth with DS, I dont want to even think about labour.

So, I guess Im trying to say, yeah we all have those thoughts, no matter where we are on the TTC/pregnancy road but only you will know which path to take.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

:growlmad:

No.


----------



## Spudtastic

Caribbean - :growlmad:

Taurus - thanks for the advice. That's exactly how I feel. I'm petrified on trying again but I think I have to. And that kind of advice is why it's good to have you on here  I hope labour and birth is much easier the second time around. DDs wasn't much fun either but I remind myself it's all worth it.


----------



## Spudtastic

Taurus - when I was most recently pregnant I was concerned too about how I would cope with a new born and a toddler. In the two years since dd was born I have put her to bed every night, did all the getting up (she still wakes three times a night). Dh works 6 to 7 days a week 7am to 7pm so I was really worried. 
I believe though that woman are amazingly strong creatures and we handle whatever gets thrown at us.


----------



## TTC74

Temp dip today. No doubt AF is on her way (expected tomorrow). Fortunately, I see the RE tomorrow. The last time I saw him, he told me that once I reached a goal weight that he set, he would put me on Femara for my very low AMH. Well, I've reached the goal weight. So, hopefully, I'll get the Femara tomorrow to start this cycle. Fx!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

That sucks TTC :( It looked SO promising. Stupid temps.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Through my fog of baby brain, I think I remember the midwife saying it can be up to 14 days for my result, and I was incorrectly thinking 7 days (another place) so now it's been 13 days and I am so anxious thinking this test has also messed up :( I haven't announced as my announcement is gender specific.. I can barely sleep as the midwife will email me the results, during Aussie business hours, which of course starts at 11pm for me! So I am waking every couple of hours to peek at my phone :dohh: I am going CrAzYYYYYYY :wacko: :wacko:

Here are my gender specific announcements anyway (I took our names out) I took the pictures on Valentine's Day, when my husband and I went to Trunk Bay in St. John. It was difficult as a rogue wave would come up and wash the shoes away and my husband would run scurrying into the ocean to retrieve them :haha:



https://oi57.tinypic.com/2aklo2d.jpg


https://oi57.tinypic.com/332ysl0.jpg


I just have to continue waiting to see which one I get to use!


----------



## terripeachy

Caribbean-That is such a cute announcement. Did you photoshop the blue/pink shoes in the announcement, or did you really do the photo experiment over and over with both shoes? hee hee. Nevermind..I can tell that you did it over and over. The girl water line is a lot closer to the shoes than the boy wave.

TTC-Sorry about AF being on the way, but at least you have an appointment tomorrow with the FS. And..congrats on the weight loss. Hope this is all you need to get pregnant!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Yeah I bought pink and blue shoes :haha: They were $3 each so I wasn't worried and way easier than photoshop.. I just placed the shoes down and clicked away, then replaced the baby shoes. Other than when the rogue waves hit!

I also had to buy fake purple shoes for my daughter, to make her feet look smaller as she is currently the same size shoe as me!! Otherwise it would have looked like a husband, two wives, and a baby :haha:


----------



## TTC74

That's so funny about the fake purple shoes. My oldest daughter has feet bigger than mine by 2 sizes. So, I can completely see doing that!


----------



## beekay

Hello All :flower:

Caribbean - That announcement is great - ha! :thumbup: I think I would have had to cheat with my own shoes for that kind of announcement.....my feet are almost as big as DH's!! (Size 10 or 11....big-feets!!) ;) :haha:

TTC - Sorry to see your temp-dip :( But hope your appointment goes well and you get the Femara.....good job on the weight loss!

AFM - Onwards to a new opportunity after my disappointing anovulatory month last cycle. BOOO for no ovulation! :p :growlmad: :p At least AF arrived when expected and my cycle didn't drag on. Here's to hope in March.....should be O'ing right around my birthday if all goes well! :happydance:


----------



## Lanfear333

beekay-I think with all the stress I have going on that I'm going to have an anovulatory cycle this time around. My temps are wacky and I had spotting along with EWCM this morning. I'm on CD12 and should be getting a positive opk any time now, but I have a feeling I'm not going to this time.


----------



## Doxie

Hi everyone! I cannot even begin to get caught up with everyone here. I've logged in with my PC so I can scan the posts and started all of my response in a Word document so I could keep track of everyone. I apologize in advance for those I've missed!!

maquita2000 &#8211; I hope things went well for your transfer!! I&#8217;m about to be right there in the IVF mix with you so make way in the boat.

Terri &#8211; I hope you get your miracle!! Your heart is so kind and you sound like a wonderful and strong woman. More like you need to be raising the next generation. That insurance company jackpot is AWESOME!!!

TTC74 &#8211; We&#8217;re both approaching our year anniversary of trying. How the hell did time fly so quickly?? I hope things kick into gear for you!
Spud &#8211; I hope things are moving along for you. I am looking at your comment from some time ago (I am playing catch up) and I am glad your cervix is a sexy one! Hehe

Lanny &#8211; I am so sorry for all the heartache you are going through!! It seems that things have taken their toll on us more as we passed the 30yo mark. The hurts are much more greater and the struggles seem to be much harder. I am the last one with any answers because I heave and cry when I think about my fur baby not being around much longer. I see you have a &#8220;noni&#8221;. Is she Italian?

Chimpette &#8211; hello and welcome!
Kfs1 &#8211;look at your little alien!! When my horse was pregnant, I called her baby my little astronaut. He had his cute umbilical cord and he was just floating in there.
Rainshiny &#8211; I hope you are doing well!

Taurus &#8211; Hope you are doing well and everything is OK there.

beekay &#8211; I see your AF came&#8230; and is your cycle behaving??

Wish2BMom &#8211; hello! Hope all is well!

Vonn &#8211; How are you feeling with all of the changes you are dealing with? I&#8217;ve got a cold and I&#8217;ve about had it! 

CaribbeanBaby &#8211; things look to be going pretty well! Like your proposed announcements!

moni77 &#8211; May is going to be here before you know it!! Do you have a collection of awesomely cute little boy outfits yet??

somedayisnow &#8211; what&#8217;s the current status? I am trying to go through the pages but cant find you!!

Book &#8211; I haven&#8217;t seen your posts yet but I&#8217;ve read others and it sounds like the joy of family dysfunction for you! Don&#8217;t worry, I&#8217;m right there with ya.

As for myself.....our move from TX to PA is now official. We should be making the move April or May timeframe. We're working with a relo company to sell our primary residence so we're on their timeline. DH is traveling A LOT so it's a little annoying that we have to play by their specifications. We also have a rental property complete with a tenant that we're listing on the market this week. So...we have our primary residence to sell, a rent house to sell, my job to move (oh I get to take it with me and work from an office in PA or from my home, which is awesome), and move 2 horses.

Yesterday DH and I went to the Houston Fertility Institute for our IVF consultation. Ohyea, on top of the move, we have THAT going on too. Let me tell you...this place and our Dr was awesome. 
https://www.hfi-ivf.com/
He is totally optimistic. We are going to do FET (Frozen Embryo Transfer) with day 5 blastocysts. My OBGYN told me not to let anyone bully us into more than 2 but we only want 1 and our RE is totally cool with that. At one point he started to talk really fast and all I hard was shots,shots,shots. They will teach me how to do them.

Good news for DH. They are not going to aspirate the sperm from his testicles. Dr said that even if he only has 1million, they will find that good sperm to fertilize the egg. We'll be doing ICSI for that. He was completely happy with that but then heard what I was going to have to go through and was like, damn.

So here's what is weighing on my mind. When we made the decision to move forward with IVF, in conversation we asked, what does the Catholic Church think about this...as we learned what it really all entailed. So I started looking. Wish I hadn't. DH told me that he never thought too hard about it until our appt yesterday where the Dr talked about the number of embryos and all that, and both of us knew that meant our "babies". DH said that if I didnt want to move forward based on those feelings he would completely understand. He doesn't feel it would stop him but he understands my thoughts and feelings. I'm the Catholic. He's the agnostic.

I swerve to avoid the squirrel crossing the road. I now struggle with potentially having created "babies" that by my decision will not enter this world. I cant control what happens when they are inside of me (I am good with this point) but for the ones that will be frozen and not used during this process...then what? This is my struggling point.

Sorry to get so heavy but I know there have to be others out there that share my experience.

Oh and I dont feel in line with the Church about IUI, the singular act of IVF/ICSI or masturbation into a cup :) At least some non-issues for me.


----------



## terripeachy

Doxie-Good to see you again. Are you using donor eggs? Or your doctor would LIKE for you to do a frozen transfer with 5 day blasts? 

I'm not Catholic, so I'm not sure what the rules are, but can you cross that bridge on the frosties when you get to it? Not everyone saves their frosties, and if you aren't comfortable doing it, why pay to have them stored if they will never be used again? The tricky part would be IF the first one didn't work, you would want to have that other one for next time. I guess you'll just have to pray on it and hopefully you will come to the right conclusion. It's hard for anyone (human) to say what you should do.

Good luck with your move. I guess I didn't realize you were coming to PA. There are a lot of good places for horses around the state. Be prepared for cold though. You'll be missing Houston weather very soon, I'm sure.


----------



## Doxie

We are using my eggs. The HFI has had the most success with FET so that's why he wants to go that route. Yes, I will be missing Houston weather terribly once the Winter rolls around in the NE. I will not, though, miss the peak summer temps!


----------



## TTC74

Doxie - I'm sorry to hear that you are struggling with the religious morality/ethics of your decision to pursue IVF. I sure hope that you are able to come up with something that you feel very comfortable pursuing and you get your BFP really soon. Heaven knows you've been waiting long enough!


----------



## Taurus8484

Love the announcement Caribbean..........fantastic

Doxie - as TTC74 stated, sorry to hear you are struggling with this, but there are other options if you have left over frosties...........you could donate them to couples who cannot conceive through either problems with eggs or sperm.........not sure how you would feel about that though?!?!?!? I said to hubby the other day, if I was younger, I would seriously look at egg donation and surrogracy. I have a seriously regilious Catholic girlfriend who started to TTC around the same time as me the first time. After 6 months and no bfp, she went and had testing done. Turns out her hubby as no sperm, zilch, zero, none..........there only option was sperm donor. They refused to do it because of their beliefs hoping that God would give them a miracle. It hasnt happened and she is still trying to come to terms of never being a mum. I guess what Im trying to say is that if you can look back in 10 years time and be comfortable that you didnt go down the IVF route then thats all good, but if in 10 years time you look back and wish you did try the IVF route and didnt, thats something to consider also. 

TTC74 - sorry for your dip :hugs:

Hi everyone else.............another HOT day here......uuurrggggg.......melting


----------



## somedayisnow

Hi ladies :flower:

It's been great reading all of your updates. 

CaribbeanBaby, I love your announcements. Makes me wish that I was on the beach dodging waves.

Taurus, I'm not even pregnant (yet) and I'm jealous of your paid leave. I wish the USA put as much importance on family as it pretends it does. Sigh...

TTC, af can be a witchy witch. I'm sorry that she's rearing her ugly head.

Book, I don't think I've told you how much I love the name Amelia. It's been one of my favorite names forever and Amelia Violet sounds perfect together.

Doxie, I'm not religious but a friend who is told me something that may or may not be of help to you. God will speak to your heart and tell you what is right for you and that He will never steer you wrong. I truly hope you to find peace with whichever decision. :hugs:

Hugs and kisses to everyone else. Even if I didn't mention you in this post, I have read your comments and I'm sending boatloads of stick baby dust your way.

AFM, there's not much to tell. I'm currently 6dpiui and I don't know what I'm feeling. I'm over analyzing every twinge, every throb, even every fart I'm certain there has never been a more pathetic human being in existence. :dohh:

I have a new appreciation for all of you that have been on this journey much longer than I have. Your resilience is absolutely amazing and I'm truly in awe of each and every one of you. This whole TTC business is no joke!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

:pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink:
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Spudtastic

Caribbean - congratulations on your pink bundle. Do you have any names?

Someday - will you test before blood tests? When will that/they be?

Doxie - I'm sorry to hear about the struggles with ivf issues. having never needed ivf I have been lucky eniugh not to think about them. I think I would feel the same about you about the embryos you create but don't use. However what about the little life you could create too. That is magical. I hope that you are able to reach a peaceful conclusion. 

Comfy - how are you getting on? Any tests?

Afm - cd28 and still no o. :-( I know I could be waiting awhile but I'm impatient.


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Carib! I love girls! :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Caribbean-Awesome news!! A pink bundle!! I bet your DD is super stoked about that.


----------



## TTC74

RE appt in 5 hours. Fx for some good news and some Femara for this cycle!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

:D :dance: So excited! I knew it was a girl but I had to wait to know for sure... 

Terri my daughter is SO excited! She wanted a sister.. and because the poor child has my awful sense of humour, when I told her she said 'Yay! I don't have to wipe a little willy!' LOL... at least she's aware she will be on diaper duty ;) 

Spud - My grandma's name, and my mother's middle name is Elizabeth, and my husband's Grandmother's name was Idaliah (eye-daliah), so we are thinking 'Ellie' Elizabeth Idaliah. Keeps the grandparents happy and I think it's pretty :)


----------



## alison29

Doxie I would cross that bridge when you come to it. You maynot even have to worry about frozen ones. My friend who is 33 (but has had severe endo removed and pcos) Just went through a cycle. They got 9 eggs. 5 fertilized. 2 made it to day 5. She is pregnant with one. I have heard of people getting frosties though so good chance you will but just don't worry until you get there. You could donate them to a couple (would be hard option for me to do though).


----------



## alison29

Congrats carribean! I would love another daughter :)


----------



## Vonn

Caribbean--Congrats on the girl! Love the name, it's classic and unique at the same time. How does DH feel about being completely outnumbered? Girl power!

Doxie--It'd be so nice if there weren't so dang many hard decisions to make along the TTC/infertility journey. I hope you are able to be at peace with a decision soon. Good luck with all the moving-related stuff!

TTC--I hope the dr appt goes well and you get your femara. Still no AF though?!?

Someday--If you are pathetic, then we are all pathetic! Maybe I should only speak for myself...I have been there, analyzing and then (of course) googling every hiccup and twinge from 7 DPO on. Fx this cycle is it for you. Thanks for the kind words.

Comfy--Thinking of you and hoping week 2 of the TTW is going well.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all - i've been lurking but haven't had much to say lately so i've been silently cheering you all on! 

caribb - YAYY!! congrats on the news!! I ADORE your announcements too, great job on those! And the name is beautiful too! I've never heard of Idalilia - it sounds like a flower. :flower: your daughter sounds like a hoot!

TTC - I'm sorry that AF is showing her ugly head. Or at least your temps aren't doing what they need to be! Maybe a spike tomorrow?? ugh, optimism.

book - I'm so sorry for your family annoyances. Like you need to deal with THAT during your last few weeks of pregnancy! I can't get over the 'no food' at your shower. I mean, come on. Is there a way your DH can hint to her that that's kinda odd? Maybe she could quickly recruit some of your friends to make it a potluck?

doxie - I'm so sorry you're going through this struggle. As the others have said, there are already FAR too many decisions to make throughout this process, never mind throwing in that you want to do right by your religion.

Hi to Vonn, Lanny, Comfy, Someday and anyone else I forgot! 

spud - where in the world is your AF? those pics you posted were heavenly. And yeah, I think I'm having my first day of being down and questioning this whole thing...

Just got back from the RE and my AMH is at the 'severely diminished' level, so that's not good. therefore, IUI is out the window and we need to go straight to IVF if we want a higher success rate in a shorter amount of time due to everything friggin aging like wildfire (I'm 39). I had blood taken to see if i have Fractured X, which could cause the diminished numbers and could be passed on to a child, causing developmental issues or autism in a boy. Soooooooo - we just need to figure out if we'd want to do the genetic testing on the embies (the test results from today's test will help with that decision), then we can get the ball rolling around the end of March. I also had to be inoculated today for varicella b/c I didn't show any of the antibodies that would make me immune to it. I need two shots for that, a month apart, and can't get preggo until a month after that. So we're going to try to time it to transfer right after that is out of my system, i think. She did warn that I may not even respond or respond well to the stimulating hormones, they may only be able to retrieve around 3, all may not make it to day 5, etc etc. I'm understanding a lot more about what some of you have been talking about now! 

ugh, anyway...I'm frustrated b/c the window of opportunity or success is a LOT less open than I thought it was. You try to do everything right in life and follow your gut to not have kids until you're ready to give THEM the best life and then you find out that your ovaries weren't in agreement and playing along this whole time.

meh.


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats Carib! Girls are the best. 

I had an HSG today and everything looked fine. The result from my AMH was 9.4 (and everything else has been good). DH still has to go in for a semen analysis next week, but the doctor suggested that we think about drugs (Femara) vs. IVF. Basically, how aggressive do we want to be? 

Has anyone had to make this decision and if so, how did you decide? 

Fertility treatments are thankfully covered by my insurance and we are willing to pay for IVF if that's our best bet.


----------



## Vonn

Wish--Sorry you had some bummer news at your appt. I walked away from mine last month feeling the same way. It's just REALLY hard. But that doesn't mean it can't or won't happen! You CAN get pregnant. It happens to 39 year old beauties just like you all the time (those with DOR, too)! I believe that managing the stress and maintaining a positive attitude is key. (I am struggling with that right now, doesn't help that DH and I are having some conflict.) Don't give up hope, you'll get your baby. :hugs:


----------



## penelopejones

Wish2BMom said:


> ugh, anyway...I'm frustrated b/c the window of opportunity or success is a LOT less open than I thought it was. You try to do everything right in life and follow your gut to not have kids until you're ready to give THEM the best life and then you find out that your ovaries weren't in agreement and playing along this whole time.
> 
> meh.

Wish: I know, it is so frustrating to think that things could have been easier 10 years ago. BUT I know plenty of people who have struggled at a younger age with fertility, so you just never know... 

Maybe we can be IVF buddies? DH and I are thinking about this too and will probably decide in a few days if that's the way to go. The whole process seems intimidating so it would be nice to have some support through the process.


----------



## terripeachy

> ugh, anyway...I'm frustrated b/c the window of opportunity or success is a LOT less open than I thought it was. You try to do everything right in life and follow your gut to not have kids until you're ready to give THEM the best life and then you find out that your ovaries weren't in agreement and playing along this whole time.
> 
> meh.

EXACTLY..You know you are preaching to the choir when talking to me. I am right there with you, although I don't have DOR, but you would think that the way things are turning out, I may as well have it. I have something diminishing, we just can't figure out what exactly it is. 

Yeah, you try to do everything right and then it's just hurdle after hurdle. Just take it one step (hurdle) at a time and you'll get there. At least you went to the doctor and can now start thinking about what to do next to get that baby. We're here for you, babe. :hugs:

Penelope-My insurance said that because I was 40, I could try IVF immediately. I was too nervous so I did two IUIs, then decided they were for the birds and moved to IVF. I'm not looking back now, and I don't regret my decisions. You have to do what you're comfortable with and be thankful for insurance so you can try this and that and decide from there.

Vonn-Hope you and DH can get back to your lovey dovey stage. I hate arguments. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks girls - you got me choked up! I know a lot of you on this thread are going through very similar decisions and treatments, I feel so fortunate to have found you!

You're right - I can't think of this as the end of the world - it still can be done and, my goodness, I'm definitely a pitbull when I put my mind to something.

penelope (I adore your name, by the way) - I'd love to be IVF buddies! I can't start the process until the end of March, though - my chicken pox shots.

vonn - i'm sorry you and DH are on a down-swing right now. You'll swing back up. it certainly doesn't help ANY of this, i know that!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Vonn said:


> Caribbean--Congrats on the girl! Love the name, it's classic and unique at the same time. How does DH feel about being completely outnumbered? Girl power!

Hahah I told him he's done for. He's such a pushover for my daughter and I.. a third girl will just make him hand over his man card. :haha: He has no hope now!


----------



## TTC74

RE said my uterus looks very health, and I have 8 follicles in my ovaries ready to go. So, he's giving me clomid this cycle to increase the odds of a good egg being released for fertilization. :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

great news, TTC!

and terri - you're an IVF buddy as well when you get to start yours!! :) You're the captain of the ship, lady!


----------



## Doxie

Been doing a lot of talking, praying, reading, reflecting. I'm letting go and listening to my heart. It's worked for me in the past when I've gotten to a very difficult point (and I didn't like what it told me but did it anyway). It was the right decision but so painful at that time.

We're both excited about our next step in the journey. We've got one last shot at au natural before the IVF boat sets sail. I should be ovulating next week. DH will be in Daytona for the race and home Monday. We have to get it on when he gets home as he will then be out the door for another business trip! Talk about love on the run!


----------



## Taurus8484

Congrats Caribbean xx

4 more weeks until i find out what i have


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Caribbean - congrats on the baby girl and the name is beautiful!! 

Doxie- I think you are on the right track by listening to your heart and letting go. You will know what to do.

Wish- There are no guarantees. You know that. You could have been TTC even longer if you tried earlier. So no use second guessing yourself- just take it one obstacle at a time. You will have a baby!

Vonn - :hugs:

:flower:everyone

AFM- I am back from my very last ultrasound, can you believe it? Baby girl (thanks someday- I love the name too) is 8lbs!! at 36 weeks! Perinatologist wants me to deliver her by 38 weeks. My OB agrees. She decided to get into position today but I am not dilated but I am 50% effaced. So little miss decided to make things more complicated by being in position! I go back to my OB next Thursday. He will check me again. If I look more engaged then we will schedule an induction for March 5 or 6. My OB won't be delivering and I haven't met anyone else in the practice. If I am not in better position of if she moved again, we will schedule a section for the same day.
This gives me a lot to think about because I really don't want a failed induction. But DH can't take more than a couple of days off so I don't want to be home alone recovering from a section with a baby and 3 dogs. So I will see how things are next week before I decide.

The shower? Ugh! Well.. my friends aren't going because they went to my shower last month my family threw. The friends that were planning on going to this one were pretty much alienated by MIL during planning. So it's the church ladies and husbands going and they will be likely at the church potluck beforehand. I can't (and do not want to) eat the food beforehand because of the high sodium content in taco mix so I will be righteously indignant and bring my own food and dessert. It's all about my MIL anyhow. I am just being trotted out like a fatted calf. If I were factored in then she wouldn't have had a fit I said if she insists on having a shower at the nursing home when I am 37 weeks pregnant during a flu epidemic 2 hours from the hospital then I won't be attending! Not to mention she would at least order a cake I will eat.
The weather is supposed to be not snowing Sunday at least so hopefully I can get this thing over and done with. I know that is terrible of me but it's been so much unnecessary drama and I have no time for that!


----------



## penelopejones

Wish - I think I'll be starting mid-march (I guess?). I'm midway through the current cycle. I know nothing about the process yet so I guess it is time to start reading up! 

(Penelope is actually my daughter's name - we call her "Penelope Jones" sometimes as a nickname although that is not our last name.) 

Vonn- I'm with you. TTCing seems to put a lot of stress on my relationship with DH too. It is just one more stressor. He gets tired of me talking about it and worrying and it just generally makes me irritable and cranky with all the ups and downs.


----------



## penelopejones

Book - Amelia Violet is a great name! I love Violet (tried to sell my husband on that one for dd but he isn't as into the more old fashioned names as I am).


----------



## somedayisnow

Spud- My official bloodtest is on 2/25 but I may do a home test on 2/24 which is 12dpiui. This may sound pessimistic but if I'm heading for a big fat BFN, I want to go into the official test with my expectations lowered.

Caribbean -congrats on your newest little girl. :baby:

Wish -my AHM is low too but I'm still giving this whole baby thing the ole' college try. We have to believe it will work, right? Each of us only needs one good egg and I truly believe that we have a few left.

Von- I hope the spat with the hubby is short-lived. Besides making up is the best part anyway.

Taurus - I know you'll love whatever you get but do you have a preference?

TTC- 8 follicles sounds fantastic!

Doxie - I'm glad you came to a decision you can be happy with.

Hello to everyone else!!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Bookwrmgal said:


> I am just being trotted out like a fatted calf.

OMG hahahahahaha that made me laugh! Sorry... so funny because I could really picture that happening. I would just not go. It's way too close and it's really not even about you. That would bug me a lot I hate it when people use others to gain attention for themselves like that.


----------



## Taurus8484

Someday - i would love a girl but if im blessed with another boy i would be happy also.

Book - thats means you have 2 weeks left!!!!! Im hoping that im not induced this time as my experience wasnt a good one. I too laughed at the fatten calf comment. You how you feel. And the hot weather here means i have started to swell also. Waddle here and there just to get around. Forget how much the last few weeks arent much fun.


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi everyone, just popping in quickly to let you know I got the official negative result from the clinic yesterday. I'd known for a few days it hadn't worked but it was still pretty devastating. 

I'll be taking a few months off to try and get back in shape physically and emotionaly. We might try again using my inheritance money which should come through in a few months. Right now I wouldn't want to do it again but the process is already fading in my memory so might feel up to it once I've moved forward in grieving process. Will also be considering adoption. 

I'll be rooting for you all and keeping an eye on your progress. Good luck everyone.xx


----------



## terripeachy

Comfy-:hugs: I'm sorry you got a negative beta. That sucks big time. It's always devastating hearing that it didn't work, so we know how it feels. And sorry you have inheritance money to begin with, but whoever gave it to you would probably want you to use for something you really want. That's how I feel about the money my mom left me. :hugs: again. We'll be here.

Book-All I can say is power through..you're so close now that you can go to the shower, play on your phone the whole time, eat your own cake/lunch, collect the presents and roll out. The people there will hopefully be happy to see you, so don't let that opportunity pass you by. You can ignore MIL soon enough. Sorry it's going to be miserable though. I didn't laugh at fatted calf, but my stomach growled at taco mix. :haha:

penelope-your daughter's nickname is a cute one. We have a foster dog and his given name is Funyun (like those disgusting snacks). I told my hubs that we are not calling him Funyun, so we call him Fun. Anyway, when hubs is being silly he calls him Funyun Thomas. I guess he thought Thomas sounded official because that name is nowhere near any of our family names, friends names, etc..Fun likes it when he yells 'Funyun thomas!' poor dog...I think he thinks he's getting a treat.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

We don't have funyuns in Australia and my husband used to joke about my engagement ring going to be a funyun. Then I found out they are horrible little fried onion rings! 
I have a little black toy poodle called Ebony. She weighs about 6 lbs and her nickname is The E-Bonator. Makes her sound tough. Or E-Bones like the street thug that she is. (She's a complete lap dog princess who hates getting her paws wet. There is not an ounce of thug)


----------



## Wish2BMom

woah woah woah....we're cracking on Funyuns?? They are delicious for about 3 bites!! :)

book - 8lbs already?? I hope they are off on that! and I like terri's thinking - go get your loot, enjoy the OTHER people that want to see you, swat hands that try to touch your belly or your personal cake. In 2 hrs, it'll be over. Thank you for your encouragement - you're right, there are no guarantees and we just have to roll with it and give it all we've got. 

comfy - i'm sorry for your negative. Your plan sounds great, though - clear your mind, get your body in sync as well, and come back to it. We tossed around adoption again a bit yesterday too but I don't know that we can afford it. We'll see.

caribbean - sounds like your family has a lot of fun!

I'm so excited for the 2 babies due in the next month!!


----------



## penelopejones

Pets definitely need last names! 

Comfy - I don't know the back story. Were you trying IVF or IUI or something else? 

Book - I can totally relate about the grandstanding MIL. When I got pregnant mine was talking about how she had been "promoted" to grandmother and it seemed like it was all about her. I'd like to say it gets better but honestly it took us a while to establish boundaries after dd was born, and we still struggle with it.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Completely off topic but we went to look at a house today and I fell in love. It's got some updating needed but... I want! We're talking to my FIL tonight at dinner to come and have a look at it (he owns a construction company) and also see if they want to invest :D it's an expensive place but has a 2 bedroom detached rental apartment so there's some profit coming back.

I am worried his dad will say there's something wrong with it and I can't have it :nope:


----------



## Lanfear333

That sounds awesome Caribbean! FX that you get your house!


----------



## Rainshiny

Wow, I just caught up after another cray work week.

Spud/Doxie/wish I'm a princess of questioning decisions and trying to devine what will be the best choices. There is no one perfect choice but you do something and keep moving forward!!!!

Doxie- there's time to cross the embryo bridge later, but donation is a wonderful gift to a couple looking for their dream family just like us.

Book- so exciting you've gotten here with everything looking so good when think where you were at a couple months ago- it was touch and go. Home stretch!!

Comfy - soooo sorry the ivf did not work. Crappy crappy!! I like your plan!

Lan- hi!

Wow, on ivf coming up we have potentially wish, terry, Penelope, Doxie, and vonn?

We are fine- trying to get our adoption website up and all.


----------



## penelopejones

Rainshiny: Good luck with the adoption process. Are you doing an open adoption or traditional?

DH and I are leaning toward IVF but are waiting for his semen analysis results next week to decide... I figure that might tip the scales one way or the other.


----------



## Vonn

Comfy--so sorry to hear the IVF didn't work. I'm sure you are devastated. Take some time to accept and work through your emotions. This shit is as real as it gets. Consider next steps once you are not so fragile. We are here for you. :hugs::hugs:

The rest of you are cracking me up today! From crazy MILs to dog names to Funyuns tasting good for three bites, I was totally giggling. Thx for the laffs! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## terripeachy

penelope-If your hubs has a low count/motility/morphology/whatever, IVF is the way to go because they look at each individual sperm and choose the best several (depending on how many eggs are retrieved) and fertilize them. Not sure if that's how the scale is tipping, but that is one of the good sides of IVF. I'm in that boat, and as much as they are saying my scrambled eggs are the problem, I'm really wondering why more tests haven't been done on my husband's fluids. HA! It's always about us (women), and I don't think that's fair nor always true. I guess their egos are too fragile for a thorough investigation. :jo:

Hi Rain! I hope you want to share your website with us when you get it set up. No pressure though.

Book/Taurus-Boop boop. I'm so excited for you.

Caribbean-I hope you can get the house too. So many changes so fast. Love it!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Here are a couple of pic links - I would just put their images on here but they are HUGE and that would be annoying. 

Clicky Clicky:


House

Loungeroom

View from Deck

Deck


----------



## Vonn

Caribbean--so cool! The view is amazing. I hope the FIL approves!


----------



## Wish2BMom

carib - let us know what the rental property rents for! Sheesh, that's gorgeous!!! Good luck, i can see why you fell in love. I hope it works out!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lol $1400 a month... but I always have a guest room for weekends :winkwink:


----------



## Spudtastic

Comfy - I'm really sorry to hear you didn't get a positive result. Big bugs to you and your partner. 

Lan - how are you doing? 

Book/Taurus - will be able to get a pic or two of those little bubbas when they arrive? 

Book - I hope the baby shower goes well.
I do worry that all women turn into the crazy old mil. My mil is crazy too. for example, we had friends over and hamish was about to tell them we just got engahed (tthey were his friends before we met and this was before the days of Facebook) and one minute after they arrived at our house my mil (also visiting) told dhs friend our news.

Caribbean - your house looks amazing. I'm quite jealous. 

Someday - how are you getting on? 

hi to everyone I have missed.

Life here is pretty stressful. I'm glad to have a job ans be healthy but I really want to sell our business. It's a taxi and transport busineSs. It's incredibly stressful and the work load is huge. Dh keeps saying well what will we do for jobs but at the moment I can't see beyond not working 90 hours a week.
still no sign of o or af. I'm feeling healed after my erpc (d&c) now so if I do o at all I'll be finding some time to bd


----------



## Spudtastic

And a funyun just can't be bad for you. It sounds like 'fun run' which I hear are good for you


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

It's not my house! Just the house we want to buy so hopefully it might be.... big leap though!


----------



## Spudtastic

Caribbean - ha ha I'm just forseeing the future....that house is yours already. Just kidding. I hope you get the house you want and if not this one, another beauty.


----------



## penelopejones

Carib - That house is beautiful! 

Can someone remind me why I haven't thought about moving to Australia? Srsly. Beautiful.


----------



## penelopejones

terripeachy said:


> I'm really wondering why more tests haven't been done on my husband's fluids. HA! It's always about us (women), and I don't think that's fair nor always true. I guess their egos are too fragile for a thorough investigation. :jo:

Terri - That is SO true! We go through so many tests, and they just go make a deposit and call it a day. You'd think there could be other factors to investigate. We'll see what the SA says next week and then decide, but I guess I'm leaning toward IVF. I can't believe we're at that point already (or that we've been trying for a year with not even a hint of a BFP). Granted, we've had a few off months in there where our timing wasn't great, but we've also had months where we tried really intensively and still nothing...


----------



## somedayisnow

Caribbean - the house is gorgeous and to be able to wake up to that view every day would be my dream come true

Spud- I couldn't imagine working 90 hours/week. I love the idea of owning my own business but the workload isn't for the faint of heart. I give you so much credit.

AFM - I caved and took a hpt and of course it's negative. I'm 9dpiui so I know I'm not out yet but seeing the negative hurt. Why did I do this to myself?!!! No more pregnancy tests until Tuesday.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ah someday. You do it because we all do it to ourselves. Not poas is so hard. That's right though, not out yet. I'm stillhoping for you. 

Terri/penelope - men definitely get the easy side Of things. I can't believe they don't do more tests fpr men.
even for non ivf ttc men get it easier. The ob/ggyn told me that a mans diet, alcohol consumption and smoking affects sperm quality etc so why is it that I'm eating healthily and drinking less and my dh hasn't botheres to give up smoking and cut down on drinking even though I've asked.

Afm - my dd has only just turned two. When I was 11 weeks pregnant I told her I had a baby in my Tummy. She kept pointing to my tummy and saying 'bbaby in mummys tummy'. after my erpc she said it again so I explained that the baby was gone to heaven. So for the last month dd has been saying 'bbaby gone. Heaven".
Tonight we had the same conversation again. Dd told me the baby in mummys tummy was gone to heaven. THEN she added 'another baby. Soon" which was followed by 'ttwo'. I asked 'ttwo?' And she said yes. It was wierd. I don't know where it came from. Plus if I did get pregnant again it wouldn't be twins as there are none in the family. I'm just assuming dd heard someone else say this but I can't help but be hopeful.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

penelopejones said:


> Carib - That house is beautiful!
> 
> Can someone remind me why I haven't thought about moving to Australia? Srsly. Beautiful.

We're looking at houses in the US Virgin Islands.. not Australia! So that one I posted is on St Thomas.. the view is of St John and the British Virgin Islands in the distance. Sorry to disappoint but it's probably a lot closer to you! Lol

ETA: I just realised I didn't post the 'full view' pic of St John and the BVI etc. It's a little hazy but you can see for miles on a clear day!

Full View


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Spudtastic said:


> Afm - my dd has only just turned two. When I was 11 weeks pregnant I told her I had a baby in my Tummy. She kept pointing to my tummy and saying 'bbaby in mummys tummy'. after my erpc she said it again so I explained that the baby was gone to heaven. So for the last month dd has been saying 'bbaby gone. Heaven".
> Tonight we had the same conversation again. Dd told me the baby in mummys tummy was gone to heaven. THEN she added 'another baby. Soon" which was followed by 'ttwo'. I asked 'ttwo?' And she said yes. It was wierd. I don't know where it came from. Plus if I did get pregnant again it wouldn't be twins as there are none in the family. I'm just assuming dd heard someone else say this but I can't help but be hopeful.

It's interesting what comes out of the mouth of babes... maybe she's a little psychic ;)


----------



## Nikki1979

Comfy - I am so sorry about the negative test :hugs:

Caribbean - yay for a little girl. That house is so beautiful with a gorgeous view. I hope you get it. 

My DS turned 8 today. Cannot believe where the time went and I seriously thought I would have given him a sibling by now. Attaching a pic of him when he was one year old. I really hope to have another boy again but after my ttc struggles, I just want to be blessed with another baby soon.
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 108 KB
Views: 5









baby2.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Spudtastic

Nikki - what a gorgeous little man he was at 1. I'm sure he's just as cute at 8. Those little suits are just so cute too.


----------



## Wish2BMom

penelopejones said:


> I can't believe we're at that point already (or that we've been trying for a year with not even a hint of a BFP). Granted, we've had a few off months in there where our timing wasn't great, but we've also had months where we tried really intensively and still nothing...

samesies! high five! :wacko:
(meant to sound super cheesy :))


----------



## Taurus8484

He is beautiful Nikki.............just gorgeous


----------



## penelopejones

Carib - Wow, even better! Maybe I can dream of retiring there someday... 

Spud - Yes, it is so frustrating with dudes. Hubby is constantly putting his laptop on his lap. I bought him a cooling laptop desk thingy for Valentine's day but he keeps "forgetting" to use it. And he wears his cell phone on his belt. I'm afraid those two things may be affecting him but he is stubborn.

And I've heard of kids saying things like that. A friend of mine was pregnant with shortly after a good friend of hers named Sally died. She asked her son whether he thought the baby was a boy or a girl, and what she should name it, and he said: "It's a girl named Sally." (He didn't even know about her friend.)

Wish - Twinsies!


----------



## Spudtastic

Penelope - have you thought about buying a radisafe and sticking it to the back. I got one for mine and hubbys phone. It's supposed to help. And then it's I already stuck on and he doesn't have to get it out. I totally agree with you about the lap top etc. I like the story (apart from sallys death) about the baby. I do believe kids are more in tune with the spiritual side of life than adults.

Afm - this morning I thought that af might be on its way and this afternoon I've had some spotting. I really hope it is af. 
Today I also collected what was taken out during the erpc. My little girl is finally home. I believe in timing and signs so I feel that I can finally start to move on (and without forgetting what we've lost). 
I didn't o this cycle either so I will be super stoked with a fresh cycle.


----------



## Lanfear333

Good morning (or afternoon or evening) to all the lovely ladies here.

I don't think I'm going to O this month. I'm on CD17 and haven't even had a hint of a positive OPK. I think the stress was just too much for me and I'm already out this month. I've not had an anovulatory cycle since I've been temping and have never had a month with my OPK showing me absolutely nothing. Perspective is a funny thing. It seems like such small potatoes with everything else that's going on right now. :shrug:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Spud - I am thinking of you. I am glad your little girl is home and you can feel at peace with it. :hugs:

Big hugs for you Lan.. maybe just have a month of relaxing and focusing on getting through the stress, and fingers crossed for next month being a little easier on you!
:hugs:

Quick update: My FIL looked at the house, and only saw one problem - the wooden decking is a little rotted under the deck, so needs replacing, but other than that he really liked the house and thought it was a great build. My husband is shooting some questions to the owner via the real estate today. I shouldn't be getting my hopes up but I've already planned the nursery!! GAH.


----------



## Lanfear333

Caribbean- my fingers are totally crossed for you. The house that DH and I bought was something that wasn't planned either. A friend was selling a house right around the corner from us and was willing to go lower on asking price for us. We were not intending on buying until the following year. We've lived here just over a year and I am so happy everything worked out. I really hope you get it.


----------



## Lanfear333

Also, I'm still not counting myself out this cycle. It's just weird. While I've had no positive opk, I've had tons of EWCM for the past 5 out of 6 days. I'm glad I wasn't urgent about it at first, because I think DH and I would be worn out by now. I'm hoping that I'll finally get a positive OPK when I go home for lunch, and maybe a quickie. :haha:


----------



## Doxie

I am exhausted after reading everything! I cannot multitask like I used to...remembering everything and everyone. I dont even remember what I ate for lunch yesterday. What a big hot mess.

I have a call with our financial counselor at the Fertility Institute. Now, we know IVF is expensive and you kind of have an idea in your head on costs. This one just blew that notion of "we got this" out of the water. IVF with PGS testing, $17,850 USD. Meds will run between $4000-$7000USD. Everything gets paid (except for meds..they are paid as they get ordered and to the pharmacy I go through) pretty much on CD1.

Is that in line with what other folks are seeing? I knew the meds would be as they are but I thought the IVF would come in a little lower. That's including up to 3 stimulation cycles and 8 embryos.


----------



## TTC74

Okay ladies, tomorrow is CD5. So, it will be my first day of my first (and hopefully only) clomid cycle. Fx!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lanfear333 said:


> Also, I'm still not counting myself out this cycle. It's just weird. While I've had no positive opk, I've had tons of EWCM for the past 5 out of 6 days. I'm glad I wasn't urgent about it at first, because I think DH and I would be worn out by now. I'm hoping that I'll finally get a positive OPK when I go home for lunch, and maybe a quickie. :haha:

Hahaha! As long as you're using the time wisely, that's what counts!

TTC - Fingers crossed and good luck! :dust:


----------



## Spudtastic

Doxie - wow. I always knew that ivf was expensive but I never realised how much. I hope that if you want to do ivf you are able to find the finances. I guess it's just the start of the expenses of having children. It's just that when they are here it's just constant dollars here and there so it's easier. 

Lan - I hope you o and get a bfp  

Ttc - we can be cycle buddies thia cycle. I'm cd1/2 today  and then of course we'll be bfp buddies.

Afm - af came in force this morning. Yay. Though I don't want to see the witch again for a while.
my parents have been here and sadly they go on the 8 th march. I'm not sure when I'll aee them next so it's quite sad. However dh is always keen for quite a bit of hanky panky after they leave and if I o as and when I usually do that will be 12th to 15th marcH. Fingers crossed for a march bfp


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi Doxie - 

The fact that those costs cover up to three cycles - that's actually cheaper than what IVF costs here in Chicago. I believe here it's about $10K per stimulation cycle, plus meds ($4-7K from what I'm told). So if you fail one cycle, it's another $10K to try again plus the meds. It's a huge expense, no doubt, especially if your insurance doesn't cover it. I hope that you will find the resources you need to make it happen if you decide that's the way to go. Does your center have financing plans at all? I know that some centers here do. 

Hi Spud - I've been following you on this board, so happy to hear you have af come, so you can move forward! :thumbup:


----------



## KBrain3377

Carib - the house looks amazing! I can't believe you get to live everyday somewhere where we spend lots of money to come to, just for a few days. So jealous!

Spud - I meant to add - my parents have a small business, so I know very well the level of 24/7 dedication it takes, the frustration and the never-ending worry. They love it and would not have it any other way, and there is so much gratification that comes from it. But I also don't think I was cut out for it, so my hat goes off to you.


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi Taurus! Wow you're getting so close now - I am weeks behind you but I am already huge and already waddling. I don't mean to, I try really hard not to, but it just happens. 
I share your worry about having a #2 so close in age - and my thoughts are very similar to yours in that I can't imagine loving another baby as much as I love my son. I also worry (constantly!) about how the heck I will manage a newborn and a not-yet 2 year old, day in and day out. I've told myself that I just need to take it one day at a time, and try to really enjoy all the moments - even the bad, tough ones. This will be our last baby, we only wanted two, so this will be the last time I get to do this. Time does fly by so fast - what they say is so true - "the days are long but the years are short". So true! I hope that you're able to enjoy all the little things about your newborn and don't try to do everything, don't try to be a super mom. Just take it one day at a time.


----------



## Lanfear333

KBrain, your baby was an Eggplant yesterday and now an Acorn Squash! I love the food references.

I had darker opks yesterday than the 7 days before, which barely had a second line. I'm hoping that they weren't teasing me and that I might get a positive today on CD18. This is sooooo late.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

KBrain3377 said:


> Carib - the house looks amazing! I can't believe you get to live everyday somewhere where we spend lots of money to come to, just for a few days. So jealous!

If it makes you feel better, the flights back and forth cost around $2k - $2.5k a time.. and I'm doing that 4 times a year (not including when my husband and daughter also fly) so we're dropping a lot of money just so we can see each other! So technically.. I don't get a vacation! Hope this helps? :D Probably not.... I'll shutup now :haha:

Lan - I'm an avocado now! Seems crazy just 2 months ago she was a poppy seed... No wonder I'm tired!


----------



## Lanfear333

Seriously. It seems like just last week that you announced your pregnancy to us. I can't believe you're already at avocado stage. Mmmmm avocado.

It's not avocado, but I made this last night for DHs coworker. She's turning 21. What a pup. It's an Oreo cake.
 



Attached Files:







Cookies N Cream Cake sliced.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## KBrain3377

Lanfear333 said:


> KBrain, your baby was an Eggplant yesterday and now an Acorn Squash! I love the food references.
> 
> Just a squash?! I feel like it's a watermelon for sure - and not those small individual sized ones either.
> 
> Hope you are OV as we speak, or soon at least -my RE always said that later ovulation is always preferred to early OV, since it produces better, more mature eggs.


----------



## KBrain3377

Thanks Carib - but given that its about 10 degrees here all week, I would take your lack of vacations any day.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lanfear333 said:


> Seriously. It seems like just last week that you announced your pregnancy to us. I can't believe you're already at avocado stage. Mmmmm avocado.
> 
> It's not avocado, but I made this last night for DHs coworker. She's turning 21. What a pup. It's an Oreo cake.

Yum!! Make one for me! 

It really seems crazy how fast these babies grow. I endearingly call her my little parasite. Considering how big my stomach is... I thought she'd have to be at least the size of a watermelon. Or maybe that's just from donuts. :blush: (Actually I haven't even put on 1 lb yet! It looks like I've gained 40)


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

KBrain3377 said:


> Thanks Carib - but given that its about 10 degrees here all week, I would take your lack of vacations any day.

10 degrees sounds pretty good to me :D I just live in the AC all the time because I don't like the heat. And I live in the tropical part of Australia and the Caribbean!! I'm nuts... :dohh:


----------



## Lanfear333

Went home on lunch and got a BLAZING positive OPK :happydance:
Now my temps just need to cooperate with it! I have my FX that late O makes a nice egg and that we actually get this timing right! 

Caribbean-I've shipped desserts before, but I wonder how much it would cost to ship something that far!?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lanfear333 said:


> Went home on lunch and got a BLAZING positive OPK :happydance:
> Now my temps just need to cooperate with it! I have my FX that late O makes a nice egg and that we actually get this timing right!
> 
> Caribbean-I've shipped desserts before, but I wonder how much it would cost to ship something that far!?

Well actually it's still the US, so it costs the same through the normal USPS. Ya know... if you ever needed to send me stuff :winkwink:
LOL you don't have to send me cake. I can only send it to my husband's work, so he'd get it before me... and that's just a disaster waiting to happen. 

I hope you used your lunchtime 'wisely' again! :sex: :sex:


----------



## Vonn

Lanfear, you are killing me with that cake. It looks so amazing! I am trying to cut out all added sugar (only eating whole fruit and royal jelly in honey) to kill my arch nemesis, Candida Albicans. It is soooooooo incredibly hard. Of course, I've also cut out all grains, starchy carbs, and dairy besides kefir. The sugar is by far the hardest to give up as I have a powerful sweet tooth, but it is all hard. I want a grilled cheese sandwich and milkshake in the worst way. All. The. Time.

Carib--have you put an offer on on the house? Also, if you don't mind me asking, how did you and DH meet in the first place, given that you live(d) on different continents?? Just ignore if I am being too nosy!

DH and I are on the mend, I think. We may get a little BD in on schedule after all, but I'm not holding my breathe.


----------



## Lanfear333

I can't even imagine cutting out any of that stuff. I have a baking business on the side where I do small jobs for friends and family, and the local farmers' market. Needless to say, I have a huge sweet tooth also. Glad to hear that you and DH made up and might bd on time. I'd suggest doing something sexy to speed it along, but my DH falls for no such things. Not sure if yours will...

This cake is tasty, but I love cookies and brownies. I make this thing called a Frankencookie that is a chocolate chip cookie on the bottom, brownie on the top, and has a center like a peanut butter cup.

It cost me way more to ship something to CA than WI, so I would have to imagine shipping is still pricy unless I used the flat rate boxes. I think the most I paid was when I sent cookies to my nephew in Afghanistan. 

Here is the Frankencookie, much easier to ship than cake. The cookies behind them are called Unicorn Poop.
 



Attached Files:







Frankencookies.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Vonn said:


> Carib--have you put an offer on on the house? Also, if you don't mind me asking, how did you and DH meet in the first place, given that you live(d) on different continents?? Just ignore if I am being too nosy!

Not yet, but we are going to, as soon as we discuss it all with the bank/his parents/ each other. I don't know much about buying houses, especially in another country, so it's a whole new learning experience for me! :shrug:

We met on a dating site! How crazy yet seems normal nowadays. I was looking at American boys because I don't like Aussie men, and little did I know, my future husband was on there too. I had no idea where St Thomas was! I googled it and was like holy shit lol... that's a LOOOONG way away. 
Within 2 weeks of our first conversation, he had booked a flight to Australia to come and meet me, and... that's that. Fast forward 2 years and we're married with a baby on the way! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lanfear333 said:


> It cost me way more to ship something to CA than WI, so I would have to imagine shipping is still pricy unless I used the flat rate boxes. I think the most I paid was when I sent cookies to my nephew in Afghanistan.
> 
> Here is the Frankencookie, much easier to ship than cake. The cookies behind them are called Unicorn Poop.

They both look so good! Anytime you have extras.... ya know... :friends:


----------



## Taurus8484

Lan - your killing me too with the cake pictures. Its only 7.30 in the morning here but im already having images of my face eating them. Now i have to go buy something sweet.......good luck with the bding


----------



## Taurus8484

Kbrain - wow your at 29 weeks already......where does the time go!!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Just had an oh shit moment when my ticker says 25 days to go.


----------



## Lanfear333

Taurus-You're sooooooo close, now 24 days. I had a piece of that cake yesterday and couldn't finish it because it's so rich.

I see you lurking, Terri. Hope all is well.

I went from feeling really crappy about this cycle to feeling pretty positive. Yesterdays OPK was, by far, the darkest I've had. 

I finally managed to bring up the subject with DH that the position in which I got pregnant with DS is one that we don't do often. It was only slightly uncomfortable, you know, talking about sex with my ex. :dohh: We bd'd in that position last night, so FX that it somehow helps. My temp dropped a little this morning, so I have a feeling I'll get my cross hairs for today in a few days.


----------



## Taurus8484

Lan - fingers crossed thats your lucky position!!!!

afm - its my last day of work today!!!!!!!!!! yay!!!! had appointment yesterday, everything is looking good still. Will be doing a stretch and sweep in a couple of weeks to try and get things moving, but just looking forward to some time of work first.


----------



## penelopejones

Spudtastic said:


> Penelope - have you thought about buying a radisafe and sticking it to the back. I got one for mine and hubbys phone. It's supposed to help. And then it's I already stuck on and he doesn't have to get it out.

Spud - thanks for the suggestion. I'm going to check that out. We got the semen analysis results back and the doctor wants to redo the test because the results were abnormal for everything (motility, concentration, and morphology). I'm really worried now. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## penelopejones

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Vonn said:
> 
> 
> We met on a dating site! How crazy yet seems normal nowadays. I was looking at American boys because I don't like Aussie men, and little did I know, my future husband was on there too. I had no idea where St Thomas was! I googled it and was like holy shit lol... that's a LOOOONG way away.
> Within 2 weeks of our first conversation, he had booked a flight to Australia to come and meet me, and... that's that. Fast forward 2 years and we're married with a baby on the way! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> That's an amazing story! My sister had a similar experience with someone she met online across the ocean. Same love at first conversation experience. I love to hear these kinds of stories.Click to expand...


----------



## Spudtastic

Lan - I hope you are currently getting up the duff lol.

Vonn - you are doing well. I should be doing that kind of eating as my body has issues with the current western diet. but I really struggle to stick to it.

Penelope - sorry to hear about your husbands analysis. My dh has never had his done so I'm not sure what it all means.

Taurus - not long now until that baby is in your arms. 

It's only cd4 but I'm busting to be in the tww already. Plus I have to wait until cd20 for o. At least I'm in a new cycle though.
My friend got a magic 8 ball , you know the ones that you ask questions and they supposedly answer. Well we were mucking around and I asked every variation of will I get pregnant and it always said no. Ha ha I know it's a load of old codswallop but it put me a bit of a blue spot. I feel like a silly teenager again.
.


----------



## TTC74

On day 3/5 of clomid today at CD7. I'm not having any terrible side effects, but I do notice that I'm much more anxious than normal. Fx that it pays off!


----------



## Lanfear333

I'm getting pretty excited for you Taurus. You will be the first to have a baby on these boards since I joined and it makes me happy to see us having success. Even happier that those with success don't just leave us!

Spud-I had to look up "getting up the duff" lol, but yeah, me, too!!! I probably would have drop kicked that stupid 8 ball. I had to wait until CD19 this cycle to O, so I understand the desire to just be in the wait. 

TTC-Hope the clomid works for you!

Penelope-I hope the test results were just a fluke and that it's better the next time.

AFM-nice temp rise this morning, so I probably O'd yesterday like I thought. If my LP is still 12 days, like average, I'll have a 31 day cycle. This is how I used to be before I had my son and then went back on the pill.


----------



## terripeachy

Hey Lan..yup..you caught me hanging around.

I heard from my nurse and got my schedule. My next IVF retrieval is scheduled for March 25-29. i'll be taking BCPs until the 9th and then I start injections on the 13th, I believe. Luckily they are only stomach injections so I'm fine with that. We're going to do genetic testing and keep doing fresh cycles until we have at least 6 embryos, but the goal is to send eight out for testing. We have to call the genetic place today to set up a phone conference, and then each of us has to go for bloodwork. They will be able to tell whether the abnormality (if there is one) is coming from my hubs or me. It doesn't really matter, but isn't that crazy? So I'm happy to be off the sidelines and warming up for the big game. :happydance: Depending on how soon we can get eight sent out, will depend on when I'll actually do a frozen transfer, so that is a ways out I think. fxfx. hee hee.

More importantly (for now) is that we chose our seats for our baseball season tickets. We are going to be sitting between home and first base, but closer to home. We're not that close to the field, but I'm super pumped for baseball and warm weather to get here. April 10 is opening day. 

Taurus-So glad it's your last day at work. Woohoo.
Lan-Glad you finally O'd
Penelope-Maybe your husband was nervous or something the first time. Hopefully the repeat test will be ok. I'll be praying for you guys that it is ok.
TTC-I didn't have side effects from Clomid
Spud-Yeah for starting a new cycle and getting to the TWW. I can't wait for you to get there either! 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## penelopejones

Terri - Can you fill me in? Do they always do this testing for IVF, or do they figure you and DH have some kind of genetic issue? I don't know your back story. I hope it works out for you this time!

Regarding the SA, DH was sick last week (he's been sick for a while), so we didn't BD for probably a week before his analysis. I'm thinking those two factors might be in play. Maybe his next test will be better.


----------



## Lanfear333

Yay Terri! Glad you get to join us again!

I'm also pretty excited about baseball, but we're not close enough to Comerica Park to be able to use Tigers season tickets. I love being by the bullpen. What's your team?


----------



## terripeachy

Lan-Orioles (Os) all day, every day! hee hee. If you're into baseball, you have to come visit Camden Yards. It's beautiful, and I'm thankful that I live so close. We're about 15 minutes away from the city, and I love going downtown for any reason, so season tickets was just a way for me to ensure that I will be down there a lot this season.

penelope-So...we have done two IUIs, two IVFs, and one FET with no successful results. I also did an endometrial scratch/biopsy last time (which yielded a chemical, but to me, that's not a succes). A lot of doctors have had success doing the scratch, but not everyone needs it to get preggers. Anyway, since none of those have been successful, the docs are guessing that our embryos must be abnormal. So....it's just another step in trying to figure out why this isn't working. Some IVF places offer it if you want to pay, but I'm cheap, so I found out for free that my embryos must be abnormal because they didn't work. This is just the official test to find out if that theory is correct/incorrect. They do offer donor eggs, but again, I'm not really trying to pay for donor eggs. It's WAY out of my price range. 

Oh, and yes, your hubs should have cleaned out his pipes a few days before the test so that the freshest guys are getting checked. I hope that's all it is.


----------



## Vonn

Taurus--Congrats on the last day of work! Enjoy that kiddie pool!

Lanfear--So glad that your cycle seems to be coming together, after such an awfully sad start. Your body waited until you were ready.

Penelope--Bummer that you have to wait for the SA redo. It's a lot of hurry up and wait in the TTC business.

Terri--I bet it's really nice to have a schedule. Makes it more real!

TTC--GL on the clomid cycle. I didn't have any side effects the one cycle I tried clomid awhile back. Will shortly be going back down that road.

Spud--So glad that you are back in the saddle, so to speak. It is just impossible not to get anxious and want to know what the outcome will be!

AFM--DH and I are doing fine, but I think we are still going to take the month off. With the intense stuff I am doing for the thyroid and candida, I really think there's no chance of success, so why bother with all the stress and pressure and impossible timing? (Isn't it a shame that all of those things are what I equate with baby-making? No wonder we have no success. Sheesh.) Of course I still temp and do the advanced CB opks because I can't help myself. I am at a record 6 "high" readings (supposed to have 2) with no "peak," so maybe I won't even ov this month. :dohh:


----------



## penelopejones

Terri - That all makes sense, but must be super frustrating. I hope they figure it out. 

Vonn - I know what you mean. A friend of mine who is done having kids (she has 3 and went through plenty of trouble to have them) says bd'ing is the best it has ever been, now that she's no longer trying to either avoid pregnancy or get preggers. (Her hubby had a vasectomy). Sounds kind of nice right about now1


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi there all!
Question for the ivf-team. Have any of you looked into mini-ivf? I happened to see that it was supposedly a recent advancement in fertility treatment. I think it involves just clomid and retrieval of two or three eggs and is much less expensive but has similar preg rates. 

Taurus- I think 10 degrees for kbrain is like negative 15 Celsius or something, so may not be so enticing in those terms, haha.

Spud- codswallowup??! Learned another new one. Funny I pictured you as a kiwi country housewife- should have realized with your pluck you'd have your own business. Duh!!

Lan and beekay and spud- I wish I could give you my madeningly symmetrical cycles- without the uncooperative eggs of course! My nice cycles are useless egg wise apparently. Plus no sperm in the family lol.

Almost have a website up! Will let u know.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Rainshiny said:


> Spud- codswallowup??! Learned another new one. Funny I pictured you as a kiwi country housewife- should have realized with your pluck you'd have your own business. Duh!!

LOL you have been pointing out stuff that Spud says and I have to go back and read her posts, because they seemed normal to me! I forget Brits/Aussie/Kiwis have a different way of speaking sometimes. My husband learns new words every now and then from me, but I also try to Aussie it up for him just to confuse him :haha: Chuck that in the old pipehole and smoke it, mate!


----------



## moni77

Hey all - still stalking but not posting much. Work has been busy but should finally start to lighten up next month - so I'll be a bit better about staying caught up.

Penelope - my husbands numbers were all pretty low as well -which was why we did ICSI with our IVF. However, you are supposed to "clean the pipes" as they say 2-4 days before the test. So hopefully that was your issue and the numbers improve next time.

Kbrain - we are in the same week but my ticker says pumpkin....hmmm

Hi to all!!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

My body seems to be confusing 16 weeks with 25+ weeks... I wasn't this size until I was about 6 months pregnant with my daughter. It's crazy. 

https://oi60.tinypic.com/xky4ux.jpg


----------



## moni77

They say you pop in the second one much faster...

I have a friend 2 weeks behind me who is looking 1 month ahead of me in size, because it is her second and my first!


----------



## Taurus8484

Wait til you hit the 3rd tri Caribbean. I havent seen my feet or vee jay jay in weeks. 

Definitely popped quicker with this one.


----------



## Taurus8484

Lan - unless i go early pretty sure Book is booked in for induction before our due dates so she should be first.


----------



## terripeachy

Caribbean-either way your picture is cute. 

Rain-I guess I'm part of the ivf team but I don't know about mini ivf. Are you going to try it? Might as well wait on the baby in your belly while waiting for the baby at the adoption center. :winkwink:


----------



## Rainshiny

Hahaa I don't know but maybe if I win the lottery!

Carib- very cute bump. Flaunt it, girl!!
Taurus- lollllll

Vonn- I admire your will power! I try to cut down sugar but it's not easy with all the food that presents itself everywhere, unbidden...

Doxie- honestly that sounds like a good deal. Did that quote include any fets from additional embies?

Aren't there a few gals in the tww?? How is it going? (Livin vicariously, &#128516;).

We are getting some kind of horrible sleet crappy icy weather. I think I will do taxes and refuse to leave the house. 

Hey what is everyone's fave child rearing books? I like Nuture Shock (more about research) and Bringing up bebe, but I need more.


----------



## Rainshiny

Whoop! Page 300!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi Ladies. I've been trying to follow along, but sometimes it's so hard. 
Caribbean your bump is so cut!

AFM - 11dpo today and I'm so fed up with Wondfo's. I tested yesterday and got a super light evap which got me excited for a second but it's definitely an evap. I hate these stupid tests. It's my own fault for testing early though.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Rain - how is the process going? Where you at?

Hope - evil evaps.....are you sure its not a bfp?


----------



## Taurus8484

Moni - wow your are 30 weeks already!!!!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Taurus8484 said:


> Hi Rain - how is the process going? Where you at?
> 
> Hope - evil evaps.....are you sure its not a bfp?

Nope. AF arrived early today at 11dpo. I meet with my RE this week to hopefully get the IVF ball rolling.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hi ladies!
Just popping in to say hi. Been stalking but not posting- trying to get stuff done around the house and get a week or 2 ahead with classwork before this baby comes out on Thursday! Yep, I am to report to the hospital at 8:30 am for an induction. I am not thrilled about it since I am not even remotely dilated and my Dr is in TX at a conference but I will be a good sport and try. I tested positive for Group B so I am especially worried about it.

And I really want a Frankencookie bad right now!

Caribbean- your bump is adorable!

Taurus- how are you feeling? I hope you are more comfortable than I am because I can't move without creaks and grumbles.

Spud- I use the term "codswallop" and love it.

Terri- It feels weird thinking about baseball right now. Especially since we are getting more snow tonight/tomorrow. Grrrrr!


----------



## terripeachy

We have snow/freezing rain today. Booo. I took a page out of Rain's book and got my taxes filed. We're getting a good return this year because my dad helped me. There was one part I didn't enter anything for, but now I know. Yay us!

Bookwrmgal-I'm so excited for you. Thursday is right around the corner. Sorry your doctor won't be around, but all will be well either way. 

Hope-I was thinking about you yesterday, so thanks for checking in. Looking forward to hearing what the doctor says this week. Have you had any testing done? I can't remember. 

AFM-not much going on. My foster dog is back for a month and I'm still on bcp. I have one more week of that and then it's injection time. I'm enjoying drinking coffee and taking care of this puppy. He keeps me busy and very happy. 

Hi to everyone else. <3


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri - wow it's getting close for you now, when is your ER? I have my fingers so crossed for you. I have been so busy lately so not posting much, what type of dog are you watching? Yes, I've had testing done, CD3, Autoimmune, karyotyping, saline sonohysterogram all came back normal as did DH's sperm analysis. So RE still doesn't know what's causing these implantation problems but he recommends IVF with PGD.

I'm going to follow your lead ladies and work on my taxes today too!


----------



## Taurus8484

Book - Omg Thursday is so close. Yes im having trouble with everything and i have a nearly 2 year old to chase around too. Aint a lot of fun. Hope your induction goes well and look forward to your updates and pics!!!!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Rainshiny said:


> Hi there all!
> Question for the ivf-team. Have any of you looked into mini-ivf? I happened to see that it was supposedly a recent advancement in fertility treatment. I think it involves just clomid and retrieval of two or three eggs and is much less expensive but has similar preg rates.
> 
> Taurus- I think 10 degrees for kbrain is like negative 15 Celsius or something, so may not be so enticing in those terms, haha.
> 
> Spud- codswallowup??! Learned another new one. Funny I pictured you as a kiwi country housewife- should have realized with your pluck you'd have your own business. Duh!!
> 
> Lan and beekay and spud- I wish I could give you my madeningly symmetrical cycles- without the uncooperative eggs of course! My nice cycles are useless egg wise apparently. Plus no sperm in the family lol.
> 
> Almost have a website up! Will let u know.

That's the best compliment ever. It made my day. Thank you  

Caribbean - great pic of your bump. 

Vonn - I hope you and dh are getting on even better now.

Book - I'll be thinking about you and amelia on Thursday 

Lan - i saw your post about lining up your opks on a piece of paper. I'm going to do that too.

Afm - I just heard another friend is due in July. I am actually happy for her but I think I sounded fake when I congratulated her. I'm sitting on my sofa having one of those mini pitty parties ha ha. I should have been due in two weeks (july miscarriage). Well I'm not telling you ladies anything new. We've all been through these feelings.


----------



## terripeachy

Hope-We're watching a pit bull puppy, named Fun. He's about 7 or 8 months. He was hit by a car, and his owner wasn't able to afford medical treatment, so he surrendered him to the SPCA. The shelter fixed him up and he came to us after two weeks of foster. He stayed here for 2.5 weeks and then he had his follow up appointment. I thought he'd be ready for adoption, but they said he needs 4 more weeks of foster. We love him! We have been working on not jumping on people (he's honestly getting better) and walking on the leash. He loves the snow, so it's been fun running in it and he eats it. hee hee. We may end up keeping him after four weeks. The only problem is that I love fostering so much, I don't know if I'd foster with another dog in the house. I guess I need to figure out if he's good/patient with other dogs. That might be the determining factor. I could go on all day about fostering.

Anyway..we have a call tonight with the genetic counselor at Natera and then we have to get a blood draw at some point. I'm on BCP until the 9th (I almost wrote 3/9, but didn't want to throw Taurus off. *giggle*), and egg retrieval is scheduled for the 25-29, depending on how everything grows. That's the latest!


----------



## Lanfear333

Terri-we might adopt another pup, well dog really. She's an adorable min pin, but our yorkie-poo may decide otherwise. She's a bit selfish.

Apparently we weren't the only ones who had the thought of doing our taxes this weekend. We're getting enough back to go to Florida in May. My mom and dad had bought a timeshare for us girls to share. Two of my sisters never have the money to cover the maintenance fee and my other sister got her own, so I guess it's all mine. Last time we adjusted the schedule with my son to take him with us, but this time it's just going to be the two of us. I am looking forward to warmer weather.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Thanks for all the cute bump comments :) I certainly don't feel cute! I feel fat and lumpy lol.. 

Taurus I have giant boobs. I haven't seen my feet or vjj for years!! 

Book - eek!!! So exciting! I will definitely be thinking about you xxxx

Terri - I couldn't foster. I love dogs so much I wouldn't be able to give them back! Also, sounds like with your new tax refund, looks like there's room for return flights to St Thomas :D did you know it doesn't snow here? Good information to know..... jus sayin.

AFM - Well.... we decided not to put an offer in for that house. *sigh* there is too much to update and when you get down to it, it's really not worth the money they're asking if you compare it to other houses in the area and similar asking price. I understand but still a bit sad about it. Now we're looking at building.... I think my in laws think I am forcing my husband to buy my dream home or something. He owns a 3 acre block of land literally next to them and they can't understand why he doesn't just build there. Now they're pulling him around to their way of thinking and I feel a bit left out because I just do not want to live there. Not just from the obvious but the streets are so windy and steep and potholed to get there, a couple of times I've needed him to almost pull over as I was about to be sick. I don't want to have to feel like that every time I want to leave my house or come home :( especially jolting a baby around like that. His mother says the road condition is temporary... but it's been that way for the 18 months I've been coming here. That's not temporary to me... and doesn't change the winding and steepness! Or the fact that we'll be in their pockets. Blah. I'll see what happens... but I bet we end up living there.


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry you didn't get you dream home Caribbean. Your bump does look cute despite how you feel.

Rainshiny-I forgot to say I am in the tww, though mine is more of a 12 day wait. I'm 5dpo, so almost halfway through. I've had cramps every day since O, and so much CM I feel like I have a constant drip. It's less than desirable. Other than that, no signs of anything. If it doesn't happen this cycle, we may just ntnp for the next couple until we go to FL. I want to look fab in my bathing suit. :haha:


----------



## moni77

Wow Book - Thursday!! Seems like you just got preggers!! And Taurus - not far behind!

This is going to be an exciting month!!


----------



## KBrain3377

Wow Book - you are almost there, how exciting! Wishing you the best possible delivery and a speedy recovery - and of course, the most precious moments when you meet your little girl. 
(I start to tear up just thinking about it.... I blame it on my DS, I was not a crier at ALL before he came along. Something about being a mom I guess!)

Taurus - I hear you! I'm chasing my son around too, and even though I'll be just 30 weeks tomorrow, I already have a hard time getting up off the floor, carrying him to/from the car, etc. Everything is so hard now! 
Have you saved all of your DS's clothes, in case your LO is a boy? I was thinking that I could reuse a lot of my son's clothes with this little girl, but once I started going thru it, I realize there's barely anything that's suitable for a girl, ugh! And I am not a pink/girlie type at all, but unless I want everyone thinking that my baby is a boy, I'll need to invest in some more appropriate attire. 

Lan - when I was TTC, I would save all of my opks that showed any sign of a line at all, and tape them to a white sheet of paper, and label the cycle dates (I used the wide clear tape that basically laminated the opks to the paper, and that way they didn't fade). I could fit about 6 months on one page and that way I could compare the results month to month too. I'm a very Type-A kind of person, so I liked seeing all the results on one page, etc. Just an idea :wacko:


----------



## KBrain3377

Moni - yeah I'm not sure why your pumpkin is so much bigger than my acorn squash.... but if you saw me, you'd definitely be thinking more in line of a watermelon!
This is my second, so I popped much sooner this time around, and seem to be larger even though I've gained the same 9 lbs so far, just like last time. My son was a very tall, skinny baby, and measured in the 75th percentile at the 20 week u/s, but this baby girl is measuring smaller at 50th. I do hope she's a bit smaller than him, I hope it's an easier delivery. But then why is my stomach so damn big?


----------



## alison29

Caribbean I would try to find other places that dh would like even more than the 3 acres by his parents. I would try to be positive about how nice it would be to have your inlaws stopping by all the time and how they could help with kids (hopefully that will help make him second guess) but that you don't feel safe driving your children on that road. What man can deny you your safety! when i was unhappy with our home and road it really affected everything and I grew to resent dh and the property finally he came around. The place was a nightmare and he had to do so much extra work because of all the acreage (my work is in the house like a 50's wife lol) His bad purchase shouldn't affect you all for the rest of your lives then building out there you are stuck there forever!


----------



## alison29

I hope you don't mind me butting in :) it's just i have been there and it sucks.


----------



## alison29

Maybe you could do some research on just how unlikely it will be to get that road fixed. I know there is not a chance where I come from of the county fixing country roads. Only the heavily populated areas get funded and even then they have to be very bad first. Also, it may cost more to get the house built then it will to just buy one that is already done. I would try to figure out how much it would cost to build and go in to a discussion knowledgable. Safety and money talk to man like no other. The last thing you need is to be broken down on the side of the road with an infant. It happened to me with my 9 month old twins, my mother and a guy passing buy had to drive us back home because my dh didn't hear the phone call because he was on the riding lawn mower cutting the nightmare properities gas. Talk about embarassing.


----------



## Lanfear333

KBrain - Now you've got a cucumber!!! How is a cucumber close to a pumpkin? Maybe it's a pie pumpkin? Those are smaller :haha:


----------



## KBrain3377

Lanfear333 said:


> KBrain - Now you've got a cucumber!!! How is a cucumber close to a pumpkin? Maybe it's a pie pumpkin? Those are smaller :haha:

:wacko: I have no idea. Maybe they mean the length of a large cucumber? Who knows? I'm jealous of your trip to Florida. I see that you're in Michigan, so I'm guessing you're about as sick of this winter as we are here. Today is a "warm-up" - high of 25 degrees but freezing rain to last thru the afternoon. Rush hour was lovely. Another day to kick myself for not moving out of this hellish climate.


----------



## KBrain3377

How are you ladies doing today? I'm trying to keep my head above water. I have the long 4 hour glucose test tomorrow, since I failed the short screening two weeks ago. The same thing happened with my son, I failed the short and passed the long test - my doc says that I don't eat enough carbs on a daily basis, so when they give me the high-sugar drink, my numbers are below the cut-off mark, which is set pretty low for the short screening. I do love my carbs, don't get me wrong, but I just am not a huge eater, especially when half of my stomach real estate is taken up by this LO squishing it to the side. 
This morning I woke up and was laying on my side, watching as baby girl was moving all around and making my stomach pop out on all sides. It's so funny, almost like an alien has invaded your insides and is trying to come out. My hubs loves watching it too, he calls it the belly dancing.


----------



## Lanfear333

We got an inch and a half of snow before the freezing rain started, so that should make for a lovely evening commute. It's supposed to get up to 38 here today, so it should switch over totally to rain until it cools. I expect the roads to be pure ice tomorrow morning.

I'm so excited to go to the condo. My family has been doing a time share here since I was little. This will be our first vacation together without DS since we got married. It's going to be so fun.


----------



## Spudtastic

Caribbean - Alison speaks alot of sense. 
I have a similar problem in that my inlaws are building a new house next to their old one. Dh wants the old one. It's where he had his childhood holidays so I can't say no. But it's not an ideal house even though it's on a large plot of land and in a nice spot. My in laws are quite different from me and I really don't want to live right next to them. This is why it annoys me when my dh doesn't want my parents to stay when they visit from England. It's our potential divorce argument. 

Lan - enjoy your holiday 

Alison - welcome


----------



## Vonn

Book--So excited for you!! I will be thinking of you & wishing for a drama-free delivery until we hear back with a birth story! It's almost time to meet Amelia Violet, I can't even imagine all of the emotions you are feeling right now. :kiss::baby::baby::baby::kiss:

Taurus, Moni, KBrain--You all are next...getting excited for each of you, too!

Caribbean--Love, love, love your bump! Thanks for sharing it. Sorry about the house situation, Alison's got some good advice to consider, though. I hope it doesn't turn into a conflict.

Lanfear--Yay for a grown-ups only vacation! You deserve some tropical rest and relaxation after the month you and your family have had.

Spud--Good to see you "back in the saddle" so to speak!

Hi to everyone I missed! 

AFM--DH and I took this month off and may take next month off, too. I am trying to get my meds all sorted out and optimized before jumping into the medicated IUIs. I don't want to waste those!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

My MIL said the road gets fixed when there's a new election and someone wants to impress... they just had one a few months ago but the candidates were from St Croix so St Thomas roads didn't get looked at. I don't know how often these elections are! In Australia, ours are every 4 years - I don't want to wait another 4 years (or more!) for the roads to be fixed! Next time we're up there, I'll take a pic. 

The land itself was a fantastic buy for my husband. 3 acres on an island as tiny as St Thomas is a HUGE investment opportunity and he wants to put an apartment block on it. He was talking about putting an apartment block at one end, and our house at the other. I mean, that's a hell of a lot of room for this area.. but I really like private, quiet areas. 

His parents also don't understand why we just don't stay in the current apartment we're in. His parents own this block of apartments, and I know you've all seen the view and hate me for it lol.. but it has steep wooden stairs, and tiles out the front which I have already fallen over on when they were wet. I was pregnant at the time! I just didn't know it. I can't see the stairs when I walk down them (boobs.. soon belly too) and walking down them with a baby as well really scares me!

I know people have babies with stairs and they manage just fine. It's not just that.. it's that I will need to bring my two puppies over from Australia and we can't have dogs in this apartment block. I don't want to raise a family in an apartment, I want a house. I don't want my entire 'outside' area to be a balcony. I am not used to that type of living at all. 

I think it's hard for my husband to see what I am saying. He grew up here. This is very normal to him. The streets are steep and bumpy! So? Well.. I live in suburbia back home. With front yards and sidewalks and driveways and backyards! They don't seem to have those here at all, so he doesn't understand. It's normal for him as a boy to have to be driven to a park to ride their bikes around. Nope... that's what a backyard is for. Very different cultures but I don't think I should have to give up everything :( 

When it comes down to it, I am actually giving up everything in my life. My job (big loss haha), my lifestyle, my house, my friends, my family, even my 14 year old daughter I will only see on the school holidays or when I visit Australia, because she refuses to move over to the Caribbean with me... so I feel like I am giving up all of that only to be told where and how I will be living. My husband doesn't have to sacrifice anything. He still has his career, his family, his culture, his entire everything. Give me the damn location and house :growlmad:

Sorry for the giant vent :( Having a bad day :cry:


----------



## Vonn

Caribbean--Now you are getting me all worked up, too! What you say makes perfect sense. You are starting a new life with him in a strange place where you know no one. If you find it comforting to raise your new baby in a little bit the same manner in which you raised your daughter, that seems extremely reasonable. Having a private home with a little bit of a yard, even though he doesn't yearn for it himself, is a small sacrifice for your husband to make when you are sacrificing so much to be with him. 

Relationships are a lot about compromise and your DH needs to be willing to give a little to help you feel like St. Thomas is your home, too. You two are building a new life together. He & his family cannot expect you to just 100% insert yourself into their life and culture and ways of doing things. That is not fair. Lay out a logical argument...he's a lawyer, right? And you are not being a crazy, hormonal woman!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Caribbean - I completely understand. You are not being unreasonable. we're in the same boat. I left everything behind and moved to new Zealand. I've been here 10 years now And I feel that my considerations aren't taken into account. 
I like the back yards too. It's the way you've been brought up. Sometimes I wish the men in these situations would reflect on what they would leave behind if they moved. If they did I think they would be more compassionate. 

Ive suggested to dh to move to the uk for a couple of years but he's not really keen. 

Caribbean - are your parents still alive? Will they come and visit? 

Vonn - thanks for the suppprt  bd-ing practice has begun. I'm gearing up for the marathon in a week.


----------



## Taurus8484

KBrain - I have a few neutral things mainly due to the fact we didnt tell anyone what we were having with my son so I got a few unisex stuff. But yes, even if its a girl, she will be wearing blue around home. I cant comprehend spending a heap of money on new clothes when I know how little time they spend it them.

Caribbean - coming from Australia, the land of big backyards, totally get what you are saying.........just come in from spending the last couple of hours playing with DS in our backyard.

Peachy - hope things are going along well.....

Hi everyone else.......


----------



## somedayisnow

Hi everybody,

I've read up on everyone and I wish you all well. I feel bad for those of you trapped under snow and/or are freezing your cute butts off while I'm in fairly warm SoCal. :kiss:

Unfortunately, my first cycle was a bust. My blood test came back negative. So I went to my doctor on Monday to start cycle #2 only to find out I have a new large cyst on my right side so I've been put on birth control. Of course, this means I'm out this cycle even before I start. Getting the negative on the pregnancy test hurt more than I expected but the whole cyst thing barely got a shrug out of me. All I can do is laugh. This whole getting pregnant thing isn't for wusses. :coffee:


----------



## terripeachy

Someday- :hugs: negatives suck no matter what the circumstances. My gf had high estrogen after her second IUI cycle and took a month off. Yesterday she found out that she has two cysts and has to do bcp for 21 days. Her insurance makes her do three IUIs before moving to ivf and she can't get this third IUI done because of problems every time. You're not alone. Bcp just adds insult to injury. The only good thing is that it's an easy way to shrink cysts. 

I'm worried that I had an abnormal pap and they won't let me start my stims. The OBgyn office called and said 'call us back!' Just tell me what the issue is. You hear my voice on the machine. I called back and of course, everyone is busy. I'm praying I can get started next week. 

Vonn-hope this break does good things for your body and your relationship. Ttc is no joke. 

Spud/Caribbean-men only think about what's easiest for them. Bring out the waterworks if need be! 

Book-tomorrow is the big day. I can't wait until you report back on Friday or Saturday. Enjoy your little baby girl. 

Taurus-counting down the days for you too. Neutrals are good and I will also dress my baby in whatever clothes I get. I just won't take pics in the opposite color, I guess. Ha ha who knows?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I want a Frankencookie!

Carib &#8211; I <3 the bump!! Flaunt that thing, girl! And I&#8217;m sorry about the house. It&#8217;s so funny what pictures don&#8217;t show. I&#8217;m glad you have your FIL to take a good hard look at those things so you don&#8217;t sign up for more than you bargained for. Consider it a dodged bullet. You make a very strong, solid argument for wanting the house you want, though. I certainly couldn&#8217;t move to an apartment and raise a family. I am with you 100% on your wants &#8211; I, too, wanted to wait until we had a house with room, a nice backyard, some privacy, etc to start to raise a family. If you resent the 4 walls that you&#8217;re in, you won&#8217;t be able to enjoy the bigger paradise you live in.

Book &#8211; GOOD LUCK!!! We&#8217;re all thinking of you!!

Spud &#8211; glad you got your little girl home where she belongs. And I LOVE reading the terms you use! :) and I can totally relate about the announcements. I heard of 2 on the same day last week (one is my cousin who is now having her FOURTH and doesn&#8217;t even have a damn job, lives with her parents/kids/boyfriend/brother and has issues with alcohol&#8230;.WHY HER????? Ugh. I don&#8217;t want to think so selfishly but damn, man!). Thank GAWD we were off for vacation the next day, I just had to escape.

Taurus too &#8211; eeeee &#8211; you&#8217;re so close!!! Good luck to you in the upcoming weeks/days!

Terri (or other educated lovely lady) &#8211; what is this &#8216;scratch&#8217; you speak of? And you didn&#8217;t get the genetic testing yet, correct? I think DH and I decided we will not get that either, at least for now. It&#8217;s not covered and is a bit out of our price range, with all of everything else that will be coming out of pocket. And I agree with you &#8211; Baltimore is a beautiful downtown! We were there a few years ago for a Ravens/Pats game and it was so fun! I am praying your pap test is fine and they just want to get started quickly on things for you.

Rain &#8211; I haven&#8217;t heard of the mini yet but I think some of my problem is progesterone, so I assume I&#8217;ll be on that as well. 

Lan &#8211; so glad it looks like things worked out for you this month as far as an O and BD timing! Fx&#8217;ed for you that all of what you just went through can be punctuated with a happy note. It will eventually anyway, I just know it! I&#8217;m sure your step-dad is making quite sure of that!

Someday &#8211; I&#8217;m sorry your first cycle didn&#8217;t work out and it&#8217;s another bit of a waiting game for you. We can be together in April! :flower:

Hi to Vonn, comfy, someday, TTC, moni and anyone else I missed!

Afm &#8211; back from a MUCH-needed vacation (Yellowstone is ridiculously gorgeous in the winter and I highly recommend it!!) and chomping at the bit to get going on this TTC thing again. I still have to wait a few weeks to get my 2nd varicella shot and another AF, so we&#8217;ll be able to begin around the last week of March/beginning of April. DH and I decided that we&#8217;ll celebrate my 40th in April instead of Dec, when my bday actually is, b/c I REALLY REALLY want to go to New Orleans again (it&#8217;s my fave place on earth!) and I want to have beverages. I told him that we&#8217;d have to see if that would mess with any of the IVF stuff, but I think if we went in mid-April, we&#8217;d be ok.

So nothing new here but happy to see you all doing so well! :hugs: and <3


----------



## somedayisnow

Terri, I hope you get the results back soon and it's nothing so you can start stims. I understand the reason for HIPAA but it drives me nuts that they won't leave a voicemail with anything more than "call us back." fx that everything is okay. :flower:

Wish, yes you and I can regroup in April and get on with this baby making. :baby: I've never been to Yellowstone but hear such wonderful things about the experience that I'm going to have to move it up on my to do list. And New Orleans is just wonderful. I've only been once but the food, the architecture, the drinks, and the people make it such a fun place to visit. So Happy (early) Birthday to you. :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-The scratch is an endometrial scratch or endometrial biopsy. They take a little catheter or something and scratch a part of your uterus to help implantation. The theory is that it causes an "injury" which then causes the white blood cells to go there (kind of like when you scratch your hand and it turns red; that's all the white blood cells rushing to the area to repair it). Anyway, some say that having the white blood cells in the area helps implantation. Not everyone needs it, but it helps some people. We did a genetic screening initially just to see if we had any familial disorders, but this genetic testing will be performed on the embryo to see if it is chromosomally normal.

April is not too far around the corner to start TTC again, so you and someday can be buddies. that will be fun. HIPPA can suck it. Maybe they should just send me a letter in the mail then. Is that acceptable? hee hee.


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - thanks! that makes sense. I just made some calls to our insurance carrier to find out what's covered/what's not and it looks like PGD is covered! wow!! so that helps all decision making for sure, except the # of embryos we want to transfer. i'm down with 2 but if one (or both) of those buggers splits, I'll freak!

here are some pics from the trip. The buffalo was lumbering down the road we were snowmobiling on so we had to stop and wait for him to pass before we could get going again. The others are of Hayden Valley and Upper Canyon Falls.
 



Attached Files:







buffalo.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5









hayden.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 5









canyon falls.jpg
File size: 69.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moni77

Hi all!

Scan today - baby is measuring 3 pounds, 12 ounces.


----------



## Taurus8484

Okay what is a frankencookie????????


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-go back a couple pages and Lanfear was a dessert picture posting champion. I think it was the brownie chocolate chip muffin cookie combined thingamajig. Hee hee.


----------



## Taurus8484

Morning Peachy......night time here but cant sleep. How are you today????

Thinking of Book today too....
how exciting


----------



## terripeachy

I'm sorry you can't sleep. I got up to see if we have a ton of snow and its warmish outside. I'm still not going to work because they keep saying we are getting a ton of snow so the threat is enough to keep me inside :haha: but since I'm up, I'd figure I'd check in. I can't wait to hear Book's story later tomorrow or whenever she can get back online. 

Do you have your baby bag packed and ready? Have you had contractions yet? Even though my sister has had four kids she lives far away and she never mentions any baby stuff except that the day she gets her pedicure is usually the day she goes into labor. Hee hee. She has had all natural deliveries and they have been very fast. She's lucky.


----------



## Taurus8484

It seems the last of our hot days might have gone luckily. Not surrounded by snow but its much more pleasant.

Have bubbas bag packed. Not mine yet. Tomorrow job. No nothing yet just some Braxton hicks. Going away to beach house this weekend so hoping it stays in until next week. Its a 2 hour drive if i go in labour so hope its not a quick delivery lol

Had a pedicure Tuesday and it didnt do it for me.....


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh yeah - there's that muscle/pressure point in your foot that is supposed to relax the cervix or something. The first time a pedicurist asked me if I was pregnant before she was about to massage my foot, I almost kicked her ("are you saying I'm fat??" reaction) but then she explained. Not a bad way to induce labor, I suppose.

thinking of Book and Baby Amelia today!! woooooo!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Book - I hope everything went wonderfully! Thinking of you and hope to hear from you soon :flower: :dance: 

Spud - My mum went to St Thomas last year for our wedding reception, but she's almost at retirement age and it's over $2k a return trip so that's asking a lot. My dad wasn't even invited to the wedding, and doesn't even know I'm pregnant  So he won't be visiting me in the Caribbean anytime soon lol

I go back home on Tuesday.. I will miss my husband but am looking forward to seeing my daughter and my puppies. Also missing Aussie quality fresh fruit! They don't have the best quality goods over here.. I really want nice big fat oranges :(


----------



## moni77

Go Book and Baby Amelia!!!


----------



## kfs1

Just want to say FX to Book today!!! Hope you're doing well.

Hi everyone else! I've been stalking.


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi everyone.

Good luck today Book. I hope everything goes as smoothly as possible.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Just popping in to say no baby today. Little brat turned breech yesterday so I go in tomorrow for a c-section!
She heard it was going to snow and said "nope, not coming out".


----------



## Vonn

Well, we will all just have to keep thinking of you two, then!! Thanks for the update. I look forward to meeting Amelia whenever you can introduce her to us! :kiss:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Best wishes tomorrow Book!


----------



## Spudtastic

somedayisnow said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I've read up on everyone and I wish you all well. I feel bad for those of you trapped under snow and/or are freezing your cute butts off while I'm in fairly warm SoCal. :kiss:
> 
> Unfortunately, my first cycle was a bust. My blood test came back negative. So I went to my doctor on Monday to start cycle #2 only to find out I have a new large cyst on my right side so I've been put on birth control. Of course, this means I'm out this cycle even before I start. Getting the negative on the pregnancy test hurt more than I expected but the whole cyst thing barely got a shrug out of me. All I can do is laugh. This whole getting pregnant thing isn't for wusses. :coffee:

Someday - you are so right. Ttc is not for wusses. It's full of physical and emotional pain. That's why I love this thread because when the pain is bad we can share it and there are so many supportive ladies. I hope you get your bfp next time. Big hugs.


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish2BMom said:


> Spud  glad you got your little girl home where she belongs. And I LOVE reading the terms you use! :) and I can totally relate about the announcements. I heard of 2 on the same day last week (one is my cousin who is now having her FOURTH and doesnt even have a damn job, lives with her parents/kids/boyfriend/brother and has issues with alcohol.WHY HER????? Ugh. I dont want to think so selfishly but damn, man!). Thank GAWD we were off for vacation the next day, I just had to escape.

ah wish I would have wanted to escape too. I'm glad you had a holiday booked in. It's always seems such a kick in the teeth when someone gets pregnant who probably shouldn't.


----------



## Taurus8484

Good luck Book!!!!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Moni - i meant to have a look at your ticker to see where you're at. Is 3 lbs good? I'm guessing it is (even though I've had a baby lol).

Book - I've never had a caesarian but I remember thinking I'd love one when I had been in full labour for 6 hours and was only 2.5 cms dialated. I know it's a major op but in the plus side you don't have to be in labour?, get to 10 cms aand then they decide to give you a caesarian. I look forward to hearing about Amelia's arrival and I hope it goes as smoothly as possible. 

Caribbean - I'm glad to hear your mum made it to the wedding. I'm very lucky my parents have come to nz for the last three years. Flights are not cheap at all. I'm sorry to hear about your dad. I'm guessing there's a lot of history there (I'm not prying I'm just acknowledging your situation and sending you hugs).

Terri - I hope that the smear test results are all Good or something you can deal with. I've just had one too. I know my mum had an abnormal smear test when she was younger and all was ok. 

Afm - I know I'm setting myself up for a fall but I can't help it. I wasn't going to buy any hpts until ovulation had happened and we got bding in. But I bought some today anyway. I've heard of people not ovulating for two or three cycles after an erpc. it's just because I'm impatient. But in my head I feel like March is my month. I started opks at cd5 even though I know that's silly as ovulation is normally cd18 to 21. It drives me crazy to see them negative though I know they should be right now.


----------



## alison29

So what are your tests like spud? Are they blank or just light? I don't blame you for starting early at least that will give you piece of mind that you aren't missing anything. Things very may well act differently so you may as well be sure about it. Do you have a fade into dark before ovulation or just a short window of surge?


----------



## TTC74

I know what you mean, Spud. I started testing crazy early this cycle, too, because I'm on clomid (even though I know that O is usually at the same time or later than normal on clomid). I just didn't want to miss it!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! 

good luck TODAY, Book!!! Amelia - stop being so naughty to your mum!

just hopped on to tell you about the last dream I had before the alarm this morning:
I was at a hospital and having actual BABIES transferred into me - one black and one white. They were so adorable. But they weren't yet 'mine' b/c I had to actually give birth to them. So I held them both and told them I'd see them soon. Then I was waiting around the hospital, being wheeled around on my bed through the halls, just waiting to go into labor and give birth to them. I never got to that point of the dream b/c the alarm went off but I woke up with such a content and warmed feeling. :) 

happy weekend to everyone!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--You crack me up! That is such a hopeful (and strange) dream. I've seen a few stories lately about fraternal mixed-race twins where one color-wise resembles one parent and the other has the coloring of the other parent...rather than both of them having similar coloring somewhere in the middle. It's such an interesting phenomenon, just fascinates me!


----------



## Lanfear333

Good luck today, Book.


----------



## terripeachy

Hope all goes well today Book, and I'm hoping little Amelia is in your arms RIGHT NOW!! <3 Sending our best.


----------



## Spudtastic

Alison - my tests are very very very feint. The one month I did this before back in sept I had a fade into dark surge Rather than a sudden one. Do you use opks?

Ttc74 - What cd are you on?

Wish - love your dream. I hope you get your twins. 

Vonn - Genetics fascinates me too. I just love those tein stories.


----------



## jessiecat

Hi Ladies!!!
I've missed you gals and I've tried my best to keep up. 
I'm finally checking in after sleeping my way through most of my first trimester. I used to think i would be the happiest pregnant person ever-and then the all -day nausea and exhaustion set in. I could barely get through work most days. I'm feeling GREAT now so there is light at the end of the tunnel, I guess. I have placenta previa (placenta is sitting above the cervix), but we're hoping it moves in the next bunch of weeks. All is looking good with baby. 

Lan- (I know this is really late)- I'm so sorry you lost family members so close together. How is everyone doing? Florida sounds nice right about now. My husband's friends from Michigan came down last weekend for a belated bachelor party and it was freezing here. I felt so bad. It was in the 30s and 40s here in Texas.

Book- GOOD LUCK TODAY!!! So exciting. 

Taurus- you're next!!!! And then you, Moni! :baby:

Caribbean- Congrats on daughter #2!!! 
Re: move. You're in a tough position with a huge move. I've only had to move between states and that was hard enough. I can't imagine having to move between countries. I know you will miss seeing your daughter and family regularly. I was able to convince my husband to move us to California where we have more family and friends, but he will have to take the CA bar exam this summer, which he is dreading. What i'm dreading is the cost of living in SoCal. I fear we will have to be in a $hit apartment that will cost $2,000 or more a month. We'll see... 
BTW, LOVE your bump!!!! I just look like I ate too many hamburgers. oh right, i HAVE been eating too many hamburgers...:winkwink:

Terri, Doxie, Vonn- I'm so glad you are all chugging along, remaining positive, and NOT GIVING UP. Your perseverance and patience is admirable. <3

KBrain- how did the 4 hour glucose test go?

Spud: RE: OPKs. I never got a positive one the month i got pregnant even though I did in the months prior. Weird, huh? I hope March is your month too! <3

Wish! I'll write to you in the other thread!

Penelope: We are considering using the name "Penelope" if our baby is a girl!

KFS- Baby bump pic!

Hi to the rest of you, Beauties!

I've posted some pics below. 17 week belly pic and 15 week ultrasound. Baby looks more human, but definitely still alien-like!
 



Attached Files:







15weekUS.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 7









17weeks.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## jessiecat

Forgot to add- heard about this on NPR

A new treatment can "recharge" eggs

https://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2015/03/05/389284225/toronto-infertility-clinic-offers-controversial-treatment


----------



## Lanfear333

Cute bump Jessie!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Jessie!!! how I've missed you! I'm glad you're feeling great and out of the 1T funk!
I'll go search for the other post. Super cute bump and angry alien baby!! hahaha looks like he/she is scowling and not happy about having her pic taken! 
That is an interesting article and procedure. EX-PEN-SIVE! I don't think we'll be affording that in our lifetime or traveling to Canada for it (not that Canada is far from us...).

Vonn - that's so interesting about the mixed race twins! Funniest part about my dream is that DH and I are both white, so I was wondering if it meant an adoption in the future. Or a recessive gene...? Wouldn't that be awesome? it most definitely meant nothing at all but it's fun to think about.


----------



## TTC74

Spud - I'm on CD15. And, I was experiencing lots of rather intense O pain this morning. It has finally passed. So, hopefully my follice has ruptured and I now have egg(s) that are being fertilized as we speak! I guess I'll know more after I temp tomorrow morning.


----------



## alison29

For years I had fade in to surge (then positive for 3 days) but recently it's been more sudden the past couple of months. So I was wondering if many others have a short one too. I would temp but i a get up in the middle of the night a lot. My boobs get really sore post O so i am pretty sure I do ovulate the months i get the soreness plus PMS. I think I may buy better opks. I have been using answer brand cheapy strips. Good luck this cycle this could be it for you :) your body wants to do this.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Ladies, I would like to introduce you to Amelia Violet Lillian. Born 9:25am on March 6. She was 8lb 2oz and 20 inches. I had complications from the section that prevents me from meeting her yet (blood pressure) but am hoping to go down in a bit to the nicu
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Nikki1979

awww Congratulations Book. She is gorgeous!! So sorry about the complications. I hope you have a quick recovery and get to hold her soon.


----------



## Spudtastic

.Congratulations book. What a gorgeous little girl you have. I'm sorry to hear about the complications. I can only imagine how much you are yearning to see her. I also wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Beautiful!!! Great work Book :D she is just lovely and perfect. She picked my brother's 40th birthday to be born on too. Hope you're both doing well! 

:dance: Yay! Our first baby on this thread! :dance:


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Book. She is beautiful. Sorry to hear about complications. Look forward to more pictures xx


----------



## TTC74

Congratulations Book. She's beautiful.

AFM - I had a nice, high temp this morning. So, I think I've transitioned into the TWW. :happydance: 

I'm very excited for the results of my first clomid cycle. Plus, I had so much pain Oing that I feel like I must've released at least one good egg. MUST've. Fx for fertilization and implantation.


----------



## kfs1

Book - congratulations!!!! She is beautiful. I hope you're doing ok.

TTC - fx for you this cycle! I'm happy that you're feeling positive!!!

Jessie - I have placenta previa, too, but they said not to be concerned yet so I'm trying to stay off of google. Love your bump!! I'll see if I can take a pic later but I don't think mine's as noticeable yet.

Hi everyone else!


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations Book!! She is beautiful and so squishy and small. I hope you were able to see her early this morning. How are you feeling and how is your husband? This is such an exciting time. Congrats again. 

Jessie-thanks for checking in. We've missed you but it's understandable to be in your own world for a bit. Thanks for the pictures. 

TTC-yup. Looks like you ovulated. yeah!

AFM-I have two more days of bcp and soon I can start injections. It seems like it's been forever. Well, I guess it's been since New Years so that's a long time to wait + I had that long absent cycle after my late ovulation. I'm ready to go. Spring means new life.


----------



## Vonn

Book! Congrats on that adorable little bundle! She looks amazing, and I hope you are with her right now. Sorry that the blood pressure caused issues. I hope Amelia is doing well and DH, of course, too. Can't wait to hear & see more when you have a minute. Take care! :cloud9::cloud9:

Jessiecat--How great to hear from you! Thanks for the update and the pics. Your bump is the cutest! I love, love, love baby bumps. I'm glad you are starting to feel better, def sounds like it's been a rough few months. The research article you sent is really interesting. I wonder how long 'til that cutting edge and spendy procedure, if it is proved to work, is commonplace? 5 yrs maybe? H & H remaining months to you! I hoep you continue to update us. :flower::flower:

Happy weekend everyone else. It's like 30 degrees here...it feels absolutely balmy. Yay!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Book!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Book - Congratulations on your beautiful little girl!

Jessie - Your bump is so cute

Terri - I'm so excited for you, (well not for the injections) but that you are getting closer to it all happening for you.

AFM - DH and I met with RE yesterday and we have decided on June for IVF which is exciting. I am being assigned a IVF coordinator next week and will get more information then. It looks like 3 months of supplements and then ER in June, then freeze and do PGD and then ET in July. It seems so long away. The toughest part I think is going to be my work schedule as I have to fly to see my RE for each appointment with him since he is on another island. I don't know whether to just tell my boss what's going on or not.


----------



## somedayisnow

Book- Congratulations on your beautiful Amelia! Sorry for the complications and I hope you get to see your baby girl soon.

Jessie- Very cute baby bump.


----------



## jessiecat

Congrats Book!!! Amelia is beautiful! I hope you have lots of help while you recover. 

Kfs- Yea supposedly the placenta previa will resolve itself later in the pregnancy. Here's hoping for the both of us!

Hope: Exciting! I guess it would be good to tell your boss if you think you'll be needing time off during the work week to travel.


----------



## penelopejones

Congratulations, book! She is beautiful and I hope you two will be snuggling soon! 

Good luck to those who are expecting. Enjoy this time! I miss being pregnant, crazy as that may sound. 

AFM, boring old 6 dpo. Nothing much going on. DH and I were set to see an IVF coordinator Monday, but he has a NASTY tooth that he has to get fixed, so that will be put off. And the reality of the cost is starting to sink in. My insurance says fertility treatments are covered, but apparently what they mean by "covered" is not what one would think... starting to wonder whether we should try the drugs approach first.


----------



## terripeachy

Penelope-what do you mean? You can't leave us on te ledge like that! Hee hee.


----------



## Rainshiny

Book-omg she is beautiful!! What a lovely scrunchy holy cow it's a world face!! She's gonna take the world on and show you amazing things. Aaaawwwwwwww...... So happy for you!! And also I hope you recover quickly and can go home and you have lots of help (maybe even crazy mil has some baby skills???).

Jessie good to hear from you! So glad you feel good now and very fashionable bump!!

My DW fell and injured herself on the ice so it's a rough weekend but at least we have no plans so I can get a lot done. Might actually manage to get photo permissions to set our adoption listing public.


----------



## Wish2BMom

congratulations, book!! she's got the best lips! I hope you're already recovering and snuggling together with her by now. 

TTC - temps look good! nice job!

pj - what do you mean by 'covered' but not really? I'm so nervous about different levels of hidden coverage (or lack thereof), and we're not going to find out until after. I even called CVS and went through all of the different meds listed in my pamphlet to see what was covered or not and at what rate.

hope - that's great!! June won't be far away at all, it'll fly by. :)

terri - so glad things are getting started for you again!

rain - ouch! sorry about DW's injury!


----------



## Rainshiny

Penelope- are saying you might try medicated cycles just by themselves?

Terri- yay for starting stims!

Lan- I'm chart stalking!

Taurus, enjoying your time off?

Fezzle, are you back in the saddle?

Spud- FX for a good opk soon.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Penelope - I know what you mean about insurance and "coverage" Our state says that insurance must cover IVF one time. I checked with my insurance though and they only cover 80%. We will still pay $9,000 because insurance doesn't cover PGD at all. Plus we have to pay for flights for each monitoring appointment-yikes! Are you going to try clomid? Maybe DH having tooth issues is a sign that you were not supposed to meet with your RE and you are going to get a BFP in a few days :)

Rain-Sorry about your DW, I hope she recovers soon.


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry about your DW, Rain! I hope it is not too serious. 

Regarding insurance, I have to contact the financial coordinator at the fertility clinic to find out more, but a friend of mine from work who has gone through this and has the same insurance plan told me that the plan covers: 

- underlying causes of infertility (in her, case she had a surgery that was covered)
- 4 rounds of medication
- consultations, etc. but with an $80 co-pay

BUT, IUI and IVF are not covered, so we'd be paying $500 for IUI and $10-15K for IVF. 

I figure we should redo DH's semen analysis and then see if medicated cycles or IUI would be an option for us. 

But who knows? Maybe we will get lucky this month.


----------



## terripeachy

penelope-Definitely talk to the coordinator. Things may have changed with your insurance. That's what happened to me. It reset this year, and I was not expecting that at all because I didn't sign up for anything new, but I'll take it. Maybe they have changed a few things. If things are the same, hopefully IUI is all you need. fxfx.

Rain-Sorry about DW's fall. I hope she feels better this week.

AFM-Today is my last day of BCP! Yeah..I've been waiting a long time for this day. I have to go through another authorization for meds, but I have some meds leftover from last time, so if my meds are delayed by a day or two, I'll be fine. I'm not expecting them to be delayed, but with this new company sending them, who knows how fast they can get them sent. I go in tomorrow for bloodwork/US and start stimming on Friday.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man, Hope - that sounds like a lot coming out of pocket for you! Same for you, penelope! Do you guys have different plans you can change to at Annual Enrollment time that have higher coverage levels maybe? Not that that's going to solve your flight issues, Hope! sheesh...

terri - hooray for last day of BCP!

not much going on here since we can't try right yet but I have noticed that I've had ewcm pretty much since AF stopped - so weird! I never have this much this early or for so long. I don't know if that even means anything. I think it's just teasing me!


----------



## TTC74

Terri - glad to hear you are almost there. Fx for you!


----------



## Lanfear333

Book-Amelia is beautiful.

Ladies-I have some wonderful news!
 



Attached Files:







Positive.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## terripeachy

Lanfear!! Congratulations!!!
I like how you put your ring there for sizing. hee hee. Now your chart is gone and I can't see what it looked like. But..it's neither here nor there. WOOHOO!! :happydance:


----------



## moni77

Book, Amelia is beautiful! Wishing you a speedy recovery.

Yay lan!!

I asked at my reg ob, baby boy is in the 60th %Ile...so a little big but not bad. Doc does want me to cut down on carbs though.


----------



## Lanfear333

Terri-I put my ring there to make my camera focus better so the pic wouldn't be blurry. I also put my chart back so you can take a gander really quick. I just didn't want to have a huge signature. I'll remove it again in a little while.


----------



## Wish2BMom

CONGRATULATIONS, LAN!!!!! :wohoo:
After the month you've had.....wow, this is awesome!! And I love seeing that you had the opposite of an implantation dip - ha!
This beaner better stick!


----------



## Vonn

Congrats, Lanfear!!! H & H to you. :baby:

Thanks for putting the test up, you know we love to see those results! Super obvious line, too, that's awesome. Is your back and hip pain better?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

LAN!!!!!! :wohoo::dance: :happydance: Congratulations!!!! I am so excited for you!:bfp::baby:


----------



## Lanfear333

Wish-The implant spike makes me laugh. I wondered if that was what was causing me to feel so horrible. I felt like puking, was bloated, had super horrible gas and could barely keep my eyes open that day. 

Vonn-it's getting better, but I'm pretty sure the pains were baby settling in, because they're still there. 

The way my tummy is behaving, I'm going to have to go shopping soon. I let my SIL borrow my maternity clothes from DS, but we don't want to tell yet so I can't ask her for them back. I can't tell her because she'll tell her DH who will tell my MIL. No one can keep a damn secret, I swear.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Are you already bloated? I was looking 4 months pregnant even at 5 - 6 weeks.. it was ridiculous!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Lan..You can remove your chart now. It looks pretty non-descript except your implantation spike. HA!!HA!! I like that term. Yup..looks like it's time to go shopping. You can't go 3 months without asking for your clothes back. Luckily it's getting warmer, so maybe some sun dresses will hide your belly for a little bit.

My time with Ffoe is expiring or about to expire and I'm going to let it. I haven't temped in a while now, and I'm just over it, so I'm letting my membership last. I'll just have no chart. Maybe THAT is what will get me prego. HA!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Lan!


----------



## Lanfear333

I hope that letting it go gets you preggo, Terri. I will still be in here stalking you all and want to see you all get bfps.

Caribbean- I am sooooooo bloated. I've already been resorting to rubber bands to hold my pants together in the afternoons since it's way worse then. The bewbs are in their initial soreness stage. Not too bad yet, but I can tell it's coming. I can feel all my ligaments stretching already, too.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Lan! I knew this was going to be your month! So happy for you!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lan all good signs to show baby bean is sticking! So freakin happy for you!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Lan xx super happy for you......yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy - good luck for this cycle. Will be stalking as per usual xx

Moni - this bubba is measuring 97th %. Not too worried though as DS was 95th% and he came out at 54th%.

Afm - can come out whenever it wants. Over it.


----------



## Rainshiny

Lan that is great news!!! Excellent line! Congrats!


----------



## Rainshiny

Taurus are you feeling like it will happen soon?

Fez are you doing another iui or going au natural? 

DW is bruised up but we got some good meds so she's ok.


----------



## kfs1

Congratulations Lan!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

No Rain.....dont feel like it will


----------



## Spudtastic

Jessie - I forgot to say you have a very cute bump  also when you say you got negative opks how easily could you see that second line? Do you think you had a very short surge?

Rain - big get well wishes to the missus.

Lan - congratulations. I thought your symptoms were sounding promising 

Afm - cd15 and still blankity blank opks. Well a tiny feint line but they may as well be blank. So I decided to do a frer to see what my hcg was doing and it's not under 5 yet. There was the faintest of feint lines that you would not see if you hadn't spent alot of time looking at squinters on a frer. Still it's only been 6 or 7 weeks since the erpc. I guess my body won't ovulate until it's gone. I'm ok with that. I have been having the lightest of light spotting too today and yesterday and I feel like af is coming but it's only been two weeks since she was here last. Crazy crazy crazy.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Spud - Oh how frustrating. I wish our bodies would just cooperate and do what we want them to.

Taurus - Hang in there, you will meet your little one soon

AFM - really long AF this month, especially after only 4 day AF last month. Waiting for my IVF coordinator to contact me so we can get this ball rolling. June seems so long away.


----------



## Nikki1979

Jessiecat - Cute bump!!

Lan - Congratulations. Wishing you a H&H pregnancy.

Taurus - I hope baby decides to come soon. The last few weeks are the hardest. Am excited to know whether you are team pink or blue.


----------



## Taurus8484

Nikki - yes i want to know what it is too.....and yeah the last few weeks are the hardest. Cant sleep, can barely walk....just uncomfortable all round.


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-Hang in there! It'll happen soon. I guess you're totally ready and just waiting around...join the club. The waiting around club that is HA!!HA!! Soon, you'll be wishing you could just sit around the computer tapping your fingers. <3


----------



## TTC74

My chart looks amazing, but I don't know what, if anything, it means to have a rising BBT pre-implantation. Can anyone shed some light?


----------



## beekay

Book - Amelia is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!

Lan - I am so, SO happy for you! :D


----------



## kfs1

TTC - Your chart IS looking good. I'll be chart-stalking.

Taurus - A friend and I were talking about how uncomfortable the last few weeks of pregnancy are (not that I would know). My friend thinks this happens so that you're less nervous about labor since all you want is that baby out of you. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - i think temping is all about the full picture, but I think that any BBT rise is just showing that you have a good amount of progesterone doing its job right now. Try not to focus on the day to day stuff, b/c I don't think it will tell you more than the big picture. :)

So my FIL went to see his medium last week - she had told him that we'd have a happy October regarding pregnancy the last time he saw her (he didn't even know we were trying and she picked us out of the 3 kids he has). She didn't know which October or what the happiness would refer to (conception vs delivery vs other) but said October would be a good month. Well considering we didn't conceive in Sept, Oct OR Feb, I am thinking she's full of balogna. When he saw her last week, she asked if anyone was pregnant. He said no, not that he knew of. She said, 'well, they will be soon and right after that one comes another one. There are definitely grandchildren waiting to get here.' We'll see, lady.....we'll see.......:) This just makes me think that the first IVF cycle will be a bust but maybe the 2nd one will work. Clearly I'm putting too much into this but she's had some other pretty cool details she's pulled out of, well, somewhere.


----------



## Rainshiny

So Taurus I'm curious, will you miss being pregnant on some level? Book and Aaron were both waxing nostalgic about the sonos, etc. I was wondering of that was common- sounds like u r over it!!

TTC- not sure what that means. Looks good tho! Are you taking prog supplements? 

Hope, why did you need to wait until June? I'd be impatient too.

Terri- bloods and sono go well?
Spud- 6 weeks is a while. Hope things are getting back in the groove soon. Are you going to ask the dr?

We are having the most lovely spring rain here.


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - my mil went to a medium when my dh was little and she said my dh would bring his wife home from overseas. Erm this medium said also he would have one child - a son. As I have a dd I hope she's wrong about one child. However another medium said she would have three grandchildren and she has one so far lol.
I really hope medium your dad went to is roght about this though and you get your bfp soon.

Oh yeah I hated being pregnant with dd. I really appreciated experiencing it but it was horrible. I was vomiting until 31 weeks and then just nauseous until birth. I had a constant pain in my ribs and I hated not being able to move when I was so fat. I agree I think it's to make you want labour to happen  

Taurus - I understand about the two hour drive too. It was just over three hours to the hospital with dd. Needless to say a few babies each year get born on the road side. 

Hi to all the ivf ladies. I tend to comment about the pregnant ladies as that is my experience but I'm thinking about you all the time.


----------



## TTC74

Rain - no progesterone supplements, but I took clomid this month. So, there is a good chance that the progesterone surge is related to a strong ovulation from what I've been reading online today. That's fine and dandy by me, though. If I released a nice solid egg (or 2) and they got fertilized, the progesterone can only help them implant into a healthy endometiral lining! :D


----------



## terripeachy

Rain-Thanks for asking. The ultrasound was a little crazy. The doctor found 5 small follies on one side and one on the other. She was busy looking at this little pulsation that she said was my bowel (BWAAHAAA!!) and it looked like I had some gas or something and then she said 'Your ovary is right above that.' So I was thinking "Well, move that wand up and maybe you'll see something." Instead I just said 'oh. Thanks for the warning.' I was frustrated because we were in the office for over an hour signing consents, waiting for my blood to start pumping, they were understaffed and everyone was in slo-mo, only to find out that I have some gas. HA!!HA!! So..whatever. They'll call me tonight and let me know my medicine dosages. 

Then my meds-my company totally lied about having coverage. Not totally, they just left out that I have to pay A HUGE amount out of pocket before they pay. So what am I covered for again? Oh yeah..nothing. The way insurance companies say you have coverage is a load of BS. I'm going to say that I'm over it, but it still makes me really mad. the good news is that when I do my second round, I only have to pay cheap copays because my out of pocket expenses are met. :devil: I told the lady on the phone 'It's seriously a good thing I don't have a family because there is NO money left for them to go see anybody. The entire family money has been spent by me on this rainy day.' Tomorrow can only get better.


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - if you didn't use that money trying you would never know. If you get your bfp it will be totally worth it.Either way it's worth it. And it's your money to do as you choose. I really really hope this year is your year.


----------



## Rainshiny

Terri- omg you always seem to get clowns on your ultrasounds... Kinda funny tho.

I can't believe the insurance has a deductible? Of like 10 grand? That is truly outrageous.

Wish I hope the prediction comes true, even if they were off by a few months.


----------



## terripeachy

So they say that I have a medical deductible of 3000. That's fine. But then my family prescription out of pocket is like 7 grand. My husband doesn't go to the doctor so it's kind of sucky that I have such high deductibles when he doesn't use it, but on days like today I'm glad he doesn't need it. The one savings grace is that I have a family HSA-so that will get reimbursed wih pretax money, but it's still me paying out of pocket. I think now I'm over it. I'm not going to stop now, so it's stupid to even think anymore about it. 

Spud-yeah yeah. I hear ya. Talk to me when it happens. Hee hee.


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - yeah I feel for you and the money. In general I really really appreciate the health system here. You pay for ivf etc and I don't know about insurance but what we see on the news about the costs of health care in the us makes me feel for you guys over there. Just with the erpc I had....on the miscarriage support forum some ladies were saying their surgery cost about $4000 Usd.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ps - ewcm this morning and I'm really really in the mood for some bd-ing. Dh has the afternoon off too and dd is in playschool. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, I hear ya, Terri - lots out of our pocket too but with all of the consults and testing we've had so far this year, I think we've met it. Now it's 90% coverage on everything until we meet our OOP max for the year, which is another grand. And we have an HSA to supplement anything that comes out of pocket for the year, but that will definitely be eaten up this year. If we don't get preg this year, I don't know what we'll do next year.
And you've inspired me to call someone else about what is actually 'covered' or not - I know enough to know that even if it says something is covered in the Summary Plan Description, it all depends on even what claims code they submit it under. So a general statement like 'PGD is covered' could mean that it's only covered on snowy Tuesdays in July at 18 o'clock!


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - I hate the way insurance companies have all these get out clauses. It's very frustrating. It's like gping to the bakery and buying a cake but they may hand over a cake or a sausage roll.

I just did an opk and it's friggin stark white. Grrrrrrr. Still early though. And I think ewcm turns up 5 days before o so as I'm on cd16 I shouldn't lose hope. I've just become so obsessed. It seems that being obsessed and in control, for me, dulls the emotional pain of ttc.


----------



## Taurus8484

Kfs1 - having been through labour once before i wish it was like my first and i didn't know what the pain is like that is coming lol

Rain - no i wont miss it.

Sorry ladies, it was insensitive of me to go on about how much i want this pregnancy over when you are wishing for a BFP yourselves....sorry


----------



## Spudtastic

:sex::sex::sex::sex: Did some bd anyway tee hee


----------



## Spudtastic

rain - just saw your question. I'll see how the rest of this cycle goes and if no o and still feint line I think I'll ask


----------



## Hopethisyear

Rainshiny said:


> Hope, why did you need to wait until June? I'd be impatient too.
> We are having the most lovely spring rain here.

Re wants to do 3 months of supplements to improve egg quality. We only get once chance to try for this so we are doing everything we can to prep for this. Will also be doing Growth Hormone & PGD. ER will be in June and ET in July.

CoQ10 - 100 3xday
Omega3 - 1xday
VitaminD-2,000ui 1xday
DHEA 25mg - 3xday (prescription strength)
Prenatal w/Folic-1xday

Terri - That is horrible about your insurance! You have me scared now because my insurance said it covers meds too. I'm so afraid they are going to come back and say no now. We are already spending to much between IVF and travel for it.


----------



## somedayisnow

Lan- Congratulations! :baby: :happydance:


----------



## NicoleSarah

Hi All .

Is this thread still active for BFP chasers? I am on my first month of trying for No. 3. So nervous.


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus8484 said:


> Sorry ladies, it was insensitive of me to go on about how much i want this pregnancy over when you are wishing for a BFP yourselves....sorry

Shut.up. HA!!HA!! It's your thread, and you can say what you want. I'm sure when the rest of us get there we will completely understand, so thanks for the warning! 

Don't feel bad...we're excited for you, whenever it happens. <3


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks Peachy xx can't sleep again.....excited to see your starting a fresh cycle

Hi and welcome Nicole....yes its a active thread


----------



## Taurus8484

Lan - anymore line porn xx

Doxie - you still around???? You've been quiet lately

Book - how is it all going??


----------



## TTC74

Pretty good temp dip today - about .35 degrees. Secondary estrogen surge? Early ID for an early BFP? Stay tuned! I will say that I was having pretty snazzy stretching sensations last night in the right side of my groin. Fx it's baby taking up real estate!


----------



## Lanfear333

Taurus- I decided to wait until Friday to take another test. According to FF, AF was supposed to show today. With the way I feel, I'm pretty certain everything is going as it's supposed to right now.

It's funny to hear you talk about delivery that way. Other than a little pain puking, mine was pretty easy. I pushed DS out in 18 minutes. I had an epidural though. Healing afterward was pretty sucky, from what I remember. It will be 10 years ago September so I might not be remembering accurately.


----------



## Wish2BMom

taurus - I'd actually prefer you to be real about this end state b/c I suspect SO much is left unsaid about what actually goes on during pregnancy! aches and pains and weirdness. I'd be skeptical if you said you didn't want this to end! Not long now, Mama Smurf!


----------



## TTC74

Question. I have a ton of really thick CM right now. It's not bloody. AND, it's completely out of the ordinary for me. Could this be a sign of implantation or is it common post O to have super thick CM on clomid?


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - I had super thick cm after o on the cycle I got my bfp. Not to get you excited or anything. And I wasn't on clomid so I don't have that comparison. 

Afm - does anybody know if sickness affects egg quality? I've had flu/ cold /chest infection for the last few days and I had a cold two weeks ago too. I'm just worried I'll pop out another dud egg.

Also has anyone heard of metagenics. They do this test to see your biological age and cell health. My real age is 36 but my biological age was 43. Also my cell health was very low. Now I've done this before and as I lost weight they got better. I'm just about 0.5 over the top bmi. They do the test by attaching two patches on your body and running a small machine of sorts. 
I don't eat too badly. I like the odd coffee and the odd drink but not too many. I don't smoke. 
I don't get as much exercise as I used to and I should probably eat more leafy greens.
Im just worried about more duds :-(


----------



## Lanfear333

TTC-I had a bunch of CM after O this cycle, and still do. I did all through my first pregnancy. I did not take clomid, though.

Spud-I also got sick before O this cycle, and it turned out ok. I started taking vitamin E and CoQ10 for egg health back in November. They say it takes 3 months to help, and I actually got pregnant 3 months later. Could be coincidence, or not. DH was also taking them because they help with sperm health, too. We ate a lot of raw kale as well. 

I'm actually craving a big salad with kale RIGHT NOW. Guess I know what we'll be having for dinner.


----------



## Spudtastic

Lan - I've been taking coq10 too so fingers crossed it helps.

so I did an opk at 10 am. I normally do it at 2pm. This is this mornings... it's close to positive though not quite there yet.
 



Attached Files:







20150312_100559.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jessiecat

LAN!!! Congratulations on your future lil' spartan (?) hehe. So so happy for you. 

Spud: To answer your question re: OPKs the month I get pregnant. I was actually using the smiley clearblue advanced fertility monitor because i was too impatient to use the strips. The darn thing flashed for over a week (estrogen surge) but I never got a steady smile (LH surge). The previous months I always had the LH surge. Re: egg quality. I haven't heard of metagenics so I'm no help there :/


----------



## Spudtastic

Ok so tested 1.30pm and the opk is definitely positive. Will take o as tomorrow. Sorry for All the posts.I'm just too excited. Good job we bd yesterday. Will try for tonight too.

Thanks jessie for the info


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry about the insurance woes, Terri. It is so frustrating. We're looking at IUI now for that reason, because I'm on a state health plan and it sucks.

I'm waiting for af to show but have so far just had a tiny bit of spotting, almost none today. Will test tomorrow....


----------



## TTC74

Spud, you're so silly! "Sorry for all the posts." You know we want to know what's going on with you!


----------



## somedayisnow

NicoleSarah said:


> Hi All .
> 
> Is this thread still active for BFP chasers? I am on my first month of trying for No. 3. So nervous.

Welcome, NicoleSarah! :flower:

Many of us are still chasing our BFPs.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Welcome NicholeSarah!

Spud - sounds like you are timing things right. FX'd for you this month.

TTC - Hopefully that is implantation going on for you right now.


----------



## Spudtastic

TTC74 said:


> Spud, you're so silly! "Sorry for all the posts." You know we want to know what's going on with you!

Tee hee thank you 

I don't think we're going to bd tonight though as dh is working until 10pm. then dd gets me up at 5am. So I think I just have to hope that cd13 and cd16 bd-ing is enough for a cd18 ovulation. Last bfp we bd cd17 and cd18 with o on cd20. So I'm hoping it's enough. Still symptom spotting will start in two dsys anyway. Last time I knew straight away I was pregnant. 

Also ladies who do opks - do you always get either a fade in surge or a sudden surge with opks. This is only my second cycle using opks. The first time I had this big fade in surge. This time it's very sudden. I was wondering if that's normal To have both or not. or Do people have one or the other.


----------



## Taurus8484

Ttc - sounds promising.....will be chart stalking 

Spud - my opks took a few days to disappear completely 

Afm - appointment this morning. Cervix is favourable. Stretch and sweep booked for next Thursday and if that doesn't work then induction on sunday. Hoping i go between now and then though.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Taurus - I'm glad your cervix is looking good.
I'm just wondering. ..are you going to be induced on your due date? Over here in nz they only do a stretch and sweep once you're passed your due date and an induction after two weeks passed due dates unless there are medical reasons otherwise. I'm just wondering if it's just because they do things differently in oz, or if there is a reason (and I hope you're ok) or if I've just got the dates mixed up.


----------



## Hopethisyear

OMG what is a stretch and sweep? That sounds uncomfortable!


----------



## Taurus8484

Spud - they are inducing me on my due date due to "advanced maternal age" and baby is measuring 97th percentile. My DS measured 95th percentile and came out as 54th percentile so i dont have too much faith in their measurements but then again it might just be a big baby. And apparently studies show that over 40 stillbirth risks increase past due dates. So thats their 2 reasons. Otherwise they let you go 10 days over here if your a normal case.

Hope - they stretch and sweep with their fingers the cervix and membrane around it try and get things moving. It is as horrid as it sounds lol


----------



## Spudtastic

Taurus - I didn't realise that about advanced maternal age And still birth.
I hope your little one isn't as big as he/she could be.
I remember the stretch and sweep being easy and painless and I thought oh I can handle labour. Ha ha ha ha ha ha. 
I am thinking about you. I hope labour and birth is much quicker and easier for you this time around and that your little one is in your arms soon.

I decided I don't mind not bd-ing tonight but I think it's because I'm scared. If only we could see what egg is about to pop out and we can conceive on a good egg. Aghhh I'm just scared of getting a bad egg again but also scared of not getting pregnant.


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-Hope your appointment goes well today, and I agree with you. Hopefully the baby will be here before next Thursday.

Stims start for me on Friday. I can breathe a sigh of relief. I have plenty of meds and am ready to get going.


----------



## Wish2BMom

spud - I'd think it's quite normal to be nervous about such a thing! I'm nervous every month about that!

taurus - :huh: that stretch and sweep sounds so bizarre! I am really hoping everything going swimmingly for you and rather quickly too.

terri - hooray for stims tomorrow!

ttc - chart is looking good and sounds like CM is too! :thumbup: I've had a ton this month too, it's weird. But I don't think I've even O'ed yet, so it doesn't really relate to what you're going through! Not that it matters, one more month of avoidance.

I'm really thinking I need to pick up some of this CoQ10, though the doc hasn't suggested anything other than the prenatals I'm on. Is all of this something they'll take care of with the IVF drugs?

welcome NicoleSarah!:flower:


----------



## beekay

Taurus - Good luck with your appointment today :flower:

Terri - I bet you're excited to get started on another round :thumbup: FX for you in the coming month! :D

Book - Thinking of you - hope all is going well with you and your bundle! :baby:

Lan - How are you feeling? I bet the little poppy-seed is settling in well at this point :haha: Will you be going for a blood-test soon? 

Hope - You echoed my thoughts exactly for "stretch and sweep"! :haha:

Spud - My LH surge is usually preceded by a fade....then quickly turns to glaringly positive. I think it varies greatly from person to person though. (Also - The more posts the better (this applies to everyone on here I think! LOL).....please keep posting regularly and keep us updated!) :thumbup:

AFM - Looks like I managed to "O" this month (yay!). But truthfully I had to fudge my temp by 0.01 degrees (Celcius) on March 9th to make that red-line appear (when I input 36.32 rather than 36.33 it didn't show because it was technically under my coverline). I don't really know if I should have done that, but given my OPKs and ovulation symptoms, I really felt like that was my true O date anyways. My temps have stayed well above coverline since then - so I think I'm OK. 

I wish we could have had one more BD on CD20 but we weren't able to. My OPK sticks were blatantly positive on CD18 and CD19 (we BD'd on both days)....but my digital CBFM showed "Peak" on CD20 & CD21....so not sure which to believe. Hopefully our timing was okay. I'm just relieved to see a temp spike this month for O :happydance:


----------



## Lanfear333

Spud-most of the time my OPKs went from nothing to positive in the span of a day. I stopped using them once I got a positive, since I was temping too.

Jessie-Yes, a future Spartan for sure. DH is alumni and I'm an employee.

Taurus-I didn't find being induced as bad as the horror stories I heard about it prior to having DS. 

Wish-the CoQ10 couldn't hurt. Especially for him. It's also good for heart health.

Terri-so glad you have your meds and can get started soon.

beekay-I love the food comparison ticker. Who am I kidding. I love food. I have my first appt on April 1st for a blood test, and a few others. That's just how my office does things. You also rotate through all the doctors because you never know who will be on call when you deliver. They want you to meet every one. With DS, I asked to be induced because I didn't want the next doc on call, and the current one obliged.

I guess I understand the early checking to make sure hcg is progressing, but at the same time, it seems like a good way to "what-if" yourself into unnecessary stress. It's going to turn out how it turns out, whether I worry about it or not. So why worry? 

That being said, we're still being cautious with telling people. There's no way I can wait until May 4, when we'll hear the heart beat around 12 weeks, though. We will end up spilling the beans to family sometime after the first appointment.

I feel fine. I'm getting the light cramping that I remember from before, and the girls are definitely sore. Will poas again tomorrow, just to check progression out of curiosity, and use up my last two good tests. I'm not going to bother with a digital. 

Wow, long post. Sorry.


----------



## terripeachy

Lan-Glad to hear things are moving along well. And yay for telling family and friends sooner rather than later. You'll start showing way sooner too, so it's a win win.

Beekay-thank goodness for an O jump. Woohoo..I know how it sucks not having that visual reassuring you that ovulation has occurred. It's seriously, the little things.

Wish-At my IVF place, they don't mention other vitamins except prenatal. You can always ask about it though, and just see what the doctors/nurses say. They'll probably say 'if it makes you feel better, do it.' hee hee. that's what my doc said about temping.

Spud-Sounds like you got your bases covered, so come sit next to me. We'll hang together for the next few weeks. :friends:


----------



## AugustBride6

:hi: Ladies! Can I crash your party?! How did I not find this thread before?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish - I've been seeing my RE for a couple years and asked him in the past about supplements like CoQ10. He said he doesn't recommend anything other than prenatal. Then at my last appointment when we decided we are going ahead with IVF, he gave me a whole list of supplements to take for the next 3 months before we go ahead with IVF. I wish he had told me to take these three months ago so we could have gone ahead sooner. I'm not recommending you take anything without your Dr.s approval, but I just wish I was taking things sooner, so check with him/her.


----------



## Lanfear333

Hi August!!!!!! So glad you came over here!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi August!!

Thanks, Hope - that's really good to know, thank you. Yeah, we went through what DH and I were both currently taking and I think she already had IVF in her head. I'm hoping she would have said something THEN about taking anything additional if she was leaning in that direction. Which test is it that tests egg quality? I actually think that one was ok for me. It's just the actual stash that is diminishing! :shrug:
If they are going to be retrieving these buggers around mid to end of April, though, and it takes 3 months for them to have an impact, guess it doesn't really matter, but it couldn't hurt either! Is CoQ10 just over the counter, in the vitamins section of drug stores?


----------



## Lanfear333

It is over the counter, Wish. 

I do highly recommend Vitamin E, also. It helps with egg and sperm health, helps prevent early miscarriage, and helps thicken the uterine lining.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Welcome August!

Wish - I get my CoQ10 from Costco and it's the Qunol&#8482; Mega CoQ10 Ubiquinol with the red label 3x/day. I get DHEA micronized from my Dr since over the counter isn't as regulated. Sorry I don't know which test checks egg quality.


----------



## moni77

Hey all...lots going on.

Taurus, wow almost there!

Hi to all and fxed to all the newbies.

Afm, I'm pretty much tired all day until I lay down for bed at night...then I'm wide awake. Couple more busy days at work and then things settle down,I hope. We have our birthing class on Saturday...not sure what to expect. Sorry my brain is fried so can't respond to more...but I am always stalking all.


----------



## penelopejones

Wish - My RE recommends CoQ10 but says you have to take a lot of most kinds, like 800 mg a day. I forget why--something about the way it is processed. He had one that he recommended that did not require that dosage, but I didn't follow up on that and have just been taking 800 mg when I remember. He also recommended it for DH, and increasing antioxidants generally. But our problem appears to be on DH's side.


----------



## Spudtastic

Beekay - I love your profile pic. It makes me smile every time I see it 

Lan - I love that you got the doctor you liked to induce you. It made me laugh. I asked if I was 7 days overdue with dd could I be induced because dh was going away with work for a week. I got told no. Luckily it didn't matter anyway as dd arrived 5 days overdue. 

Terri - I think we need scones cream and jam for this waiting around.

Moni - not long now.

August - welcome to this thread too  

Caribbean, doxie, galvan, comfy - hello. How are you guys doing. 

Holy moly I had very painful ovulation pains this morning. Had a blaring positive on opk last night and this afternoon it's back to negative. I must have o'do'd as o pains are gone. 
I don't think we bd enough for a bfp this month. Think I'll just be waiting for af.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ok a really really wierd thing happened. I was playing with my daughter....wwell we were walking to the strawberry patch to pick strawberries when suddenly dd looked at me and said 'baby back in tummy'. 

Now I'm excited. It fits with ovulation and everything. Aggghh can't get excited over dds random words but we haven't spoken about the baby in quite a while.


----------



## alison29

wow spud that's great! Children are more open to psychic info than adults. We know you will be pregnant again soon!


----------



## alison29

What dpo did you get your pos opk? How long did you "hold it for" ? I am a afternoon opk testing novice. Used to do with FMU.


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-Yeah scones and jam! :happydance: Your daughter is so cute. I hope she's right.

August-Welcome.

moni-Sorry you're feeling so tired all day, and have fun at your class. That seems like it would be pretty fun unless you have a bunch of weirdos in class with you. I wouldn't like that. hee hee.

AFM-Stims start tonight. Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

Who's next in the BFP line? TTC? Beekay?


----------



## TTC74

Ooh! Ooh! Pick me to be next in the BFP line! :winkwink:

In all seriousness, I will be testing on Sunday at 9 DPO. According to the article below, the HCG starts spewing forth at 8 DPO and according to countdown to pregnancy, 9 DPO has pretty decent odds of showing a true result on an FRER HPT (although it is still a little early). 

Fx!!! And good luck to Beekay and everyone else this month, too! 

https://www.ehd.org/dev_article_unit2.php


----------



## Lanfear333

Spud-I love what your dd said and hope she's totally right.

TTC-I didn't record the results on my chart, but I actually did break down and test at 9dpo and got a BFN. I tested at 11dpo and it barely showed on the internet cheapie. It was way darker on my dollar store test the next morning at 12dpo. So, basically, what I'm saying is don't be discouraged if 9dpo shows you nothing, mkay?

I'm 16dpo and got these results this morning. These are the last tests I'll be taking at home, so enjoy. They've gotten nice and dark. The frer test line showed up before the control line.
 



Attached Files:







Positive 2.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh how I long to see tests like that, lan!! Thanks for sharing!

TTC - I hope you are next, or whomever tests first! I just hope we have another few BFPs soon up in here!

moni - not long now!

spud - ohhhhhh, I hope DD is correct and psychic and insightful! :) You should BD one more time tonight just for kicks. A few ladies have said when they BD'ed one or two extra after O, that's when they fell pregnant. Worth a shot, anyway. The egg sticks around for 12-24 hrs after O, right?

thanks for the info, penelope! I have a call into my RE right now, waiting for her to call me back on the Fragile X results so I have time to digest that if it's a positive before our appt on 3/24. I'll ask her about it then, see what she thinks.

Happy Friday all! And Happy Stims Day, terri! :)


----------



## beekay

Lan - I get all warm and fuzzy seeing your bright pink lines! :thumbup: I can't imagine how it would feel if they were my OWN! :haha:

Spud - Kids seem to have a sixth sense about these things! FX! :flower: I also love the "happy eggs" pic....it seems appropriate - we are all hoping for some very happy and healthy eggs! :haha:

Terri - From your lips..... :D Oh and "Happy Stim-Day To YOU"!! :happydance:

I take 200mg of COQ10 each day.....no idea if it's helpful, but one more of those "can't hurt" items I think. My DH has an aversion to "horse pills".....so I don't think I could sell him on taking these himself. (I tease him about his CHEWABLE multi-vitamins) ;) :dohh:


----------



## TTC74

Thanks Lan. I'm so anxious with possible results rolling in in just a couple or a few days or so. I always get antsy during the TWW. With this being my first clomid cycle, though, it's even worse!


----------



## Lanfear333

Yes, Terri! Happy Stim Day!!!

I forgot to tell you that with those lovely dark tests this morning, we decided to tell DS. He said he was so excited he was going to pee his pants. He'll be 10 by the time baby is born and has wanted a sibling for a very long time. Glad to finally oblige.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc74 - fingers crossed for a bumper big bfp.

Terri - stims yay :thumbup:

Lan - I'm glad ds is super excited 

Beekay - did you draw the eggs or find the photo from. Somwhere else?

Caribbean - where are you? You're normally very chatty so hoping everything is ok.

Taurus - I'll be thinking about you every day now until 22nd. 

Me: 1dpo. I have the old song 'the final count down' in my head. I will test at 10dpo on Monday 23rd.


----------



## penelopejones

Spud: The final countdown. Ha. I love it. 

Terri: Good luck this month! 

Where is Carribbean? 

TTC - Good luck with testing. Maybe there is some luck of the irish on hand because in addition to Lan .... I tested this morning (12dpo) and I think I have a faint positive! (I was bfn the previous two days). DH couldn't see it but I definitely saw something. I'm going to test again tomorrow. 

I'll try to post a picture but we are on vacation and flew out this morning super early. I put the test strip somewhere in my luggage so I could compare tomorrow, but now I don't know where it is! 

The spotting I had for the last 4 days has gone away and now nothing. I'm cautiously optimistic...


----------



## Spudtastic

Oh penelope. that's exciting. I'd love to see a photo when you can x x x


----------



## penelopejones

Posted to the march thread....


----------



## terripeachy

Exciting news Penelope!! I hope it turns dark pink over the next few days. Woop woop!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congrats Penelope!

Happy Stims Terri - I've got everything crossed for you.

Beekay - My hubby is exactly the same with his vitamins.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I'm here just recovering from my 52 hour travel home. I got stuck in Miami for 24 hours. So laying low until I get myself back together. Brain no worky.


----------



## Spudtastic

Caribbean - tough traveling that long whilst pregnant. 

I'm symptom spotting already. Actually my tummy feels like I'm pregnant. I'm going with pregnant lol.


----------



## Taurus8484

Lan - yay!!!! Those lines look fantastic.

Peachy - yay for cycle starting xx

Penelope - congratulations...
thats a bfp!!!!!

Caribbean - yuck!!!!! Dont know how you do it.

Spud - sounds promising xx


----------



## Spudtastic

I told my husband he doesn't drink in a bar. Ha ha ha ha ha. I'm sick of taking out his empties. I'm so grumpy. 

I have such a sweer tooth but I read on a different thread that sugar makes a hostile environment for an embryo. I may have just found a real reason not to eat sugar.


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-sorry you're feeling grumpy today. My husband leaves his wine glasses everywhere but I just say 'can you clean up?' and he does. I've been craving sugar lately too. Cookies, ice cream, etc. I think I just need to eat more regular food, like meat. :haha:


----------



## Taurus8484

Quiet on here......

Spud - my hubby doesn't take his out either. But have to say his jack Daniels smells yum......cant wait to have one myself 

Peachy - i live off sugar. Dont know how i passed my diabetes test.

Afm - waiting waiting waiting


----------



## Spudtastic

The trouble with sugar is it tastes so good 

Terri - how are things going this cycle?

Taurus - not long now


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-we're all just waiting, waiting. I think you'll go in on Wednesday. Not too much longer now! Did you tell us the names you had picked out? 

I go in tomorrow to check on my follicles and see how they are growing. Not much to report yet because it's so early in the game. More from me tomorrow morning. Goodnight!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Taurus - You are so close...Yes names please :) 
Terri - hope all goes well tomorrow. I hate CD3 ultrasounds...the worst.
Spud - FX'd for you. I have no sweet tooth, salt on the other hand is my nemesis.

AFM - Not sure when I'm going to O this month since AF was so long. No signs of her yet though. Started all my supplements RE recommended this past week and am now taking 9 pills a day. Getting super anxious for my nurse to call me back with authorization from my insurance for IVF in June.


----------



## TTC74

Still BFN at 10 DPO but had a pretty good temp spike last night. Fx!


----------



## Taurus8484

James Oliver if it's a boy or Alannah Marie if its a girl.


----------



## Fezzle

When I was pregnant, I went off sugar! I craved fruit, so I guess that kind of sweetness was ok, but the thought of sugar in my tea, or a cake made my stomach turn.


----------



## TTC74

Anyone get wondfo evaps prior to a BFP? I got 2 this morning out of the same sample with a negative FRER.


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-I love both of those names. Awww...Now I don't know which team I'm on for you anymore. I guess I'll go for team pink since I always wanted a big brother. hee hee. But..I want team blue since you have blue clothes already. :juggle: It's fine either way. hee hee.

Hope-Don't be anxious. All will be well. 9 pills are a lot, but if it makes your body healthier, so be it. I'm up to 4. High blood pressure, vit. d, and two prenatals. That's plenty for me.

TTC-I don't know about those tests...I never had a positive.

Spud-My exam this morning was ok. Not much going on. I think my fibroid is getting bigger. At first the doctor said it was out of the way. Today he was "admiring" it and measured it. Also, my right ovary has been hiding lately. Maybe it's tired of all this nonsense. Last week the doctor had a little bit of trouble finding it, and today, the doctor kind of had to move the wand around quite a bit. That is a little disconcerting, but I am not going to worry about it today. Next update-two days from now..when Taurus is popping out her baby. :haha:


----------



## Lanfear333

Taurus, those are lovely names. I'm getting so excited for you!!!

Nice to hear from you Caribbean!

Terri-Glad everything went....OK?

TTC-never had an evap on any test

I had a sugar aversion last week, but it's let up since then. I had sweet cereal on my desk and just the smell was bothering me. I'm about to go eat an onion bagel. Savory is where it's at...


----------



## beekay

Taurus - What lovely names :thumbup: Wishing you all the best in the coming few days!! :flower:

Fezzle - I love hearing about such POSITIVE symptoms/aversions! Ha! :haha: I *can* drink my tea black, but I'm a much happier sipper when it's doctored up with some sweetness (usually Splenda, but that's probably even worse for me then real sugar truth-be-told!). And, let's be honest, I can't remember the last time I turned down a piece of cake! :haha::haha:

TTC - Sorry, can't help you as I've never seen a BFP :winkwink: But FX for you - hope you see a nice solid line in the coming days! :thumbup:

Spud - I totally stole the eggy-graphic from the "inter-webs" ;) :haha:

Terri - Sorry about your "shy" right ovary - I'm sure it will bounce right back into the spotlight when it's good and ready :winkwink: Why does it seem that our bodies never cooperate when we want a really good look?! :nope:

Hope - Which supplements did your Dr. recommend? Hope they work their magic and you see your O soon - I'm sure it's extra-frustrating waiting when you have some additional difficulty predicting due to your long AF. And hope you hear from that nurse soon about your IVF! :flower:

AFM - Big temp spike for me today at 8dpo after a two-day drop....but I think that's pretty typical for me (I've seen that drop/spike pattern before). But let's just call it an "implantation dip" and see what happens :haha: If I don't see AF in next couple of days I'm sure I'll prematurely break out the FRER at 10 or 11dpo :blush:


----------



## beekay

Penelope - I don't know how I missed your news! :dohh: That is awesome! :thumbup: Please keep us updated :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

beekay and TTC - your charts are looking good!! FXed for testing days coming up!

terri - hmmm - right side is shy, huh? Hopefully she still does her job behind the scenes! :)

penelope - STILL psyched for you!!! I love hearing about a natural pregnancy RIGHT before science was to intervene.

caribbean - ugh, your travel woes are terrible, I can't imagine having to deal with that while preg too! not that I know what dealing with anything while pregnant actually feels like, but yanno...empathy. 

taurus - not long now!! I love your names - James is up there on my list.

lan - now I want an onion bagel, dang it.

So I think i'm about 3dpo today and I am scared that we did a bad thing. We BD'ed on what I think was O night b/c my cm dried right up the next day. I realize the chances of actually conceiving THIS time are slim-to-none, but if we did, I'm concerned about the 2nd varicella shot I'm getting on Thurs. I'll only be 6dpo by then so I can't test. And then the virus will be in my system for a whole month. Talk me off the ledge - is this a huge deal, does anyone know?
I'm making myself mental only b/c I had horrible stomach pains (gas and heartburn) for most of the day yesterday. 2dpo is far too early to feel ANYTHING, I'd assume, so I should attribute it to something I ate. Oh the mind games...


----------



## TTC74

Question for my expert lady friends - My progesterone was 20 at my 21 day check. Is that ovulation, pregnancy, or either range? I'm getting conflicting opinions online.


----------



## Lanfear333

My expert opinion is that you need to relax and stop looking so much stuff up online! Mine was 24.something and I wasn't pregnant.


----------



## KBrain3377

So much going on - I'm sooooo excited about the potential/actual BFPs!!! It's about time ladies, maybe spring will be everyone's lucky season! 

Penelope - those lines look great - so you have any more to show off? I love seeing progression porn :winkwink:

TTC - when I got a BFP with my son I think I have a few evaps before the real deal, but I'm not sure. In either case, I know that tests that come in the same batch can be more prone to evaps, so try to be patient and wait it out.... fx for you! 

Taurus - I can't believe you're almost at the finish line. I absolutely love the name James, it's strong and classic and not too common. I guess I'm team pink for you, just b/c we both have boys of the same age and I'm having a girl so I think one of each is pretty great, but a brother for your son would be equally awesome. Hang in there and good luck, even though you won't need it. Check in when you can, I'll be stalking here to see pictures soon. 

Beekay - your chart looks great, hope this is your lucky month!

Lan - congrats on your bfp - AWESOME!!! When is your beta, did I miss that posted somewhere? 

Spud - after all you've been through, it would be so nice if this was your month too! FX for you!

AFM, I passed my long (3 hour) glucose test last month with flying colors, so have just been laying low and trying to wrap things up at work. We decided that I won't be returning to work after this baby, and it's a decision I struggled with for months. I've been with my company for 10 years and I really love it, but having 2 kids under 2 will be pretty much a job in itself, and one that I want to be fully present in and enjoy and relish as much as I can. My plan is to stay at home for a couple of years, and then return to the corporate world. I feel like if I'm out any longer than that, it will be too difficult to come back, and I am definitely not a permanent stay at home personality - although that's a valid choice as well. I hope we're making the right choice, and I realize we're lucky that we have this as an option, my DH is and pretty advanced in his career and will be able to support us, but I don't want to have that burden on him for too long. I'm nervous for the next phase but excited too!


----------



## Lanfear333

KBrain-The OBGYN I use doesn't see you until you're around 8 weeks, so I have to wait until April 1st. Even then, I just meet with the nurse practitioner, but I get a beta. My first appt with one of the docs will be May 4 and we'll hear the heart beat. I'm pretty sure I'll be sent to the labs for a NIPT some time in between the two appointments. Honestly, when you all talk about getting into see your physicians ASAP, I'm stunned. That's just not how it works around here.


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks ladies xx

TTC74 - have never used those tests. Can you post a pic for us??

Peachy - i will be happy if it does pop out in 2 days. Sorry about your sneaky ovary. Look forward to update and yes another boy would be cheaper as i already have all the clothes but i would love a little girl also.

Beekay - nice looking chart. Will be stalking. 

Hi wish....

Kbrain - sounds like a good plan. I have another year off work and go back in March 2016. 

Lan - not sure what its like there but here we can get hcg checked with just a GP not a specialist. 

Book - hope things are going well and you will check in soon.

Doxie and vonn seemed to have disappeared also......hope everything is ok ladies?!?!?!

Afm - well i thought something was happening last night with back ache and sorts but must have been just braxton hicks.


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks for all the well wishes, everyone! Wish: I really think the HSG is what helped us out. I've heard a few stories of people conceiving right after that. 

Kbrain: I took one more FRER but didn't take a picture of it. It was definitely darker though! I'll try to post a pic later. 2 under 2! Wow, it totally makes sense to take some time off if you can. 

I had a tiny bit of spotting today (brownish and mucousy) that freaked me out. But then it stopped. I never had this with my first, but I guess it is common enough, right? 

TTC - I had very faint positives on wondfos or similar ICs before my BFP. Can you post a pic? 

Lan - I found a November birth month thread- it is under Group Discussions: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2294825-32-2015-november-sparklers.html


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - I totally feel your pain. I would chat to the person who is giving you the second shot. Can it be delayed for a week? this would give you time to test. 

Terri - when I'm feeling a little shy some alcohol always helps  

Kbrain - it will be lovely to be at home with your littlies. 

Afm - I think I convinced myself that this month was going to be it because of what my daughter said. I'm trying to find symptoms and coming up empty. Then if I did get a bfp I'll be worried about the lack of symptoms. Then I tell mmyself I'm only 4dpo and to just relax about it all. 
I'll be going to a town an hour away on friday. I thought I'd go to the supermarket where noone knows me and stock up on frers.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - I hope those little lines turn into dark strong lines soon. I've been looking at the pregnancy test part of this forum and so many ladies get bfps froM something that looks like an evap and when the frer shows negative. 

Doxie galvan comfy - How are you guys doing?


----------



## Vonn

Hi all! I've been doing some stalking but not posting lately. 

Amazing news, PenelopeJones!! A huge congrats to you! 

Taurus--can't wait for your news! What does everybody think, boy or girl? I say boy. Team blue!

Terri--it's exciting that you are back into it again!

Wish--could you check in with your dr about timing, just to be sure?

Ttc--I don't know much about pregnancy levels of progesterone, but 20 is a good level post ovulation. I had mine checked and it was 26. I've never had a positive hpt. GL testing.

Spud--I hope your daughter is right! Kids can be very intuitive. 

Hi to everyone else. Congrats and good luck!

AFM--taking this month off, too. Hoping my meds will regulate soon. I feel like we've lost momentum and I'm sort of out of it. Will for sure start up with medicated IUIs next cycle. I'll be back in the craziness soon enough!


----------



## Hopethisyear

beekay said:


> Taurus - What lovely names :thumbup: Wishing you all the best in the coming few days!! :flower:
> 
> Hope - Which supplements did your Dr. recommend? Hope they work their magic and you see your O soon - I'm sure it's extra-frustrating waiting when you have some additional difficulty predicting due to your long AF. And hope you hear from that nurse soon about your IVF! :flower:
> 
> AFM - Big temp spike for me today at 8dpo after a two-day drop....but I think that's pretty typical for me (I've seen that drop/spike pattern before). But let's just call it an "implantation dip" and see what happens :haha: If I don't see AF in next couple of days I'm sure I'll prematurely break out the FRER at 10 or 11dpo :blush:

Omega 3
DHEA micronized 3/day
Vitamin D
CoQ10 3/day
Prenatal

I'm supposed to take these for 3 months to improve egg quality before IVF.
Your "implantation dip" looks super promising

Penelope - I've heard of lots of people spotting early on, I wouldn't worry
Spud - Stock away!!


----------



## TTC74

BFN at 11 DPO on a FRER. Pretty discouraged for the month. FRERs claim 96% accuracy from 11 DPO.


----------



## terripeachy

TTC-Sorry for the BFN. Are you going to continue trying naturally, or is there a medicated cycle in your future?

Vonn-:hugs: Thanks for checking in. We have missed you, but I understand feeling out of it and not wanting to post a lot.

Hope-What is the dosage of your Vit. D? I'm taking 10k IU, and that's probably overkill, but it's what I had on hand. hee hee. Hopefully that'll get me back to where I need to be until spring really hits and I'm outside more often.

Spud-That made me laugh about being shy. I'm rarely shy and I'm trying to stay away from alcohol..I feel like at this point of TTC, I might start spiraling down if I indulge, so I'm just trying to stay away and make the best eggs as possible this time around. I'm even considering going to the bar this afternoon for happy hour and drinking shirley temples. Can they make green shirley temples? Do you know what that is? I forget sometimes I'm All-American.

Hi to everyone else. Taurus-tomorrow is your day. *giggle*


----------



## TTC74

This was my first clomid cycle. I've got up to 2 more in my future.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh yeah..I did know that you used Clomid. So did you strictly use Clomid, or did you also do timed intercourse? I don't really understand that whole TI thing because that is what we do every month, but they have it listed on fertility sites as if it's a thing. :wacko: Hopefully next month it will work. Maybe your body was getting used to it this time around. :)


----------



## Lanfear333

A Shirley Temple sounds fantastic. I'm sure they could color it green.

Taurus-if I go to my GP I pay a co-pay. If I wait until I see my OBGYN, all those appointments are free of co-pay. I'm stingy like that.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks all - that's a good idea to push out the appt to next week. what's one more week of delaying IVF? :wacko:

vonn - so good to hear from you!

TTC - I'm sorry about the BFN


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - I'm forever optimistic So I'm hoping for a late bfp for you.

Terri - I'm guessing a Shirley temple is a cocktail. Do you want a green one so it's healthy? 

Afm - I woke up with aches in my stomach so I'm feeling a bit more optimistic. 
I have a wedding on 1st April so at least I'll know by then.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri - I'm just taking 2,000ui of vitamin D

Spud - hoping those are good signs for you


----------



## TTC74

My first officially Triphasic chart along with a bfn at 12 DPO. So discouraging.


----------



## beekay

Sorry TTC :growlmad:

I tested with FMU today and BFN on 10dpo. :nope: Feeling very much like AF is on her way. But not giving up ALL hope quite yet - my temps still look lovely! :thumbup: I'll probably use a FRER tomorrow or Friday if AF hasn't yet made an appearance.

How's everyone else doing today? :coffee:


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all!

Sorry about the BFNs, TTC and beekay! Beekay- how long is your usual LP?

I'm only 3dpo so still awhile to wait for me!


----------



## beekay

Good Morning Fezz :flower: - My LP is about 12 days typically.....I seem to have O'd later then usual this month.....so seems like my cycle is going to be 32 days or so (usually about 29).

Keeping my FX for you for next week :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

beekay-Your chart does look great. Hopefully the FRER will tell the real story.

TTC-That sucks...

Spud-You're too cute. It was St. Patrick's day yesterday so everything is green on that day. They add coloring to all the beers and drinks. I didn't ask for a green shirley temple (a non-alcoholic drink; Sprite/Ginger ale, Grenadine (which is red) and a cherry-yum yum). I had one beer and then rolled out.

Wish-I agree..better to be safe than sorry. Hopefully the week delay means you won't actually have to go to IVF. hee hee.

Spud-Yeah for promising signs.

My ultrasound today went well. The doc said maybe 5-6 follies, but it's still really early so no need to worry about anything. My estrogen level made a good jump so he was happy about that as well. Let's hope he continues to be happy, and I hope my meds stay the same. I'm feeling unusually happy today.

Hi to everyone else. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Wish2BMom

booo for BFNs, beekay and TTC! I'm sorry. I hope they are those late cases!

terri - I hope your day remains sunshiney!

spud - super cute on the shirley temple guess! And I hope your tummy pangs mean good things. If so, you'll have to ship your DD all around to talk to all of our tummies!


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTC-Sorry

Beekay - your chart is still looking good and it's still early for a BFP

Fezzle- I snuck over to your wedding journal (I hope you don't mind) and I love your dress and all your ideas. So cute! Can't wait to see the end result.

Terri - Yay for a good appointment today and a happy day. I love happy days :)

AFM- OPK got a little darker this AM but still not + but pretty sure it will be by tonight or tomorrow. It would be so nice to catch this eggy and skip IVF


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi everyone :wave:

Terri - So glad that you had a great appointment. I hope the process goes as smoothly as possible. 

Spud - fxed this is your month. Little kids are very intuitive. I remember an old wives tale about little kids knowing the gender of the baby you are carrying. They are attracted to the opposite sex. When I was pregnant with DS, a little boy I was very close to didn't want to be with me anymore :nope:

Taurus - any news. Sorry this is TMI but when I was pregnant with DS, DH and I had a bit of fun with lots of nipple stimulation and I went into labor the next day ( I was 36 weeks pregnant then). If I ever get pregnant again, no more of that until I am at least full term.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Nikki. Good to see you again.

Had stretch and sweep this morning. He was able to insert 2 fingers and stretch me to 4cms so he said based on that that i have a 50% chance of going into labour the next 48-72 hours. Made me laugh he said if he touches my tonsils he has gone too far.

Anyways if that doesnt work i go in Sunday at 5.00pm where they will break my waters and if nothing happens by morning i will go on the drip.


----------



## terripeachy

Nikki-Hey!! Miss you around here. That's a sad story about the little boy. What's going on with you lately?

Taurus-Well, I guess I was wrong. Hopefully you won't have to wait until Sunday, but either way, the countdown is on.


----------



## Wish2BMom

gives new meaning to the term 'manual labor', eh Taurus? har har har
....sorry, you're probably NOT in a joking mood right about now!

terri - what's next for you? please share all of the dirty details of this process I'll be going through soon (assuming our BD on Friday night didn't result in anything). 

I hope everyone else is doing well! can't wait to hear updates!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-They will give you a schedule of everything you have to do...so right now I'm just taking two sets of shots every day to boost my follicles, and going in to the office every other day for bloodwork and ultrasound. They also call me every other day to adjust my med dosages, but so far I have stayed on the same regimen. My follies have to reach >14mm and then I start taking another shot (Ganirelix). I think the purpose of that one is to prevent ovulation of those follies so they can keep growing but not erupt (ha!). That shot starts on Friday morning. Once i start taking Ganirelix I believe I start going in every day for bloodwork/ultrasound. My retrieval is scheduled for March 25-29, and it can happen any time. It just depends on these follicles and their growth rate. They are supposed to grow 1-2 mm per day, so tomorrow's appointment will be a good predictor of when retrieval will probably be. If you have any other questions, just ask. :football:

Filling out my March Madness (college basketball) bracket today. It's difficult to predict who will win it all, but I love the competition.


----------



## Wish2BMom

THANK YOU!!!! <3 I function FAR better knowing what's to come, rather than waiting it out. We have our IVF Consent appt next Tuesday, I know she'll go over everything then, but it's really good for me to have something to think about beforehand so everything she throws at us isn't new at the time, and having to soak in. 

oh crap, I have to do mine too. I know so little about college basketball, but I thought it would be fun too. Good luck in yours! Who's gonna beat UK??


----------



## Lanfear333

I have Wisconsin taking it all, simply because they beat my Spartans in the Big 10 tourney. I don't think it's right, though, and may still change it back to UK.

Taurus-I hope everything gets started on it's own!

Rough day yesterday. Saw my Nani through one of her Alzheimer's episodes. She screamed that she hated me several times. I know she doesn't mean it, but it still hurts.

I don't remember being this crampy during my first pregnancy. They aren't bad or painful, really, just there. Since that was 10 years ago, I'm just going to assume I have a bad memory of it and only really remember the morning sickness, sore boobs, and wanting to eat everything in sight. No morning sickness, yet, thank goodness.


----------



## terripeachy

I have Iowa St. beating KY. It's a longshot, but whatever. My hubs and I play every year for a massage. He always picks Duke to win it all and that is why he has lost every single year. hee hee. It's fun to watch. Lan-glad you don't have morning sickness yet. fxfx

Lan-Sorry to hear about your Nani's condition and her yelling at you. If she knew what was really happening, I'm sure she would love to see you. She just can't control herself anymore. Good for you for going to see her.

Wish-Yeah, so with IVF, you'll most likely only have to do stomach injections and those are not bad at all. The needles are small and fine gauge so they don't hurt. When you trigger before egg retrieval, you have to do ONE intramuscular injection. It seems scary, but once you do it, that's the last shot you have to take, depending on the progesterone that they give you. There are different types. Once egg retrieval is done, you just wait for your fertilization report and then plan for transfer 3 or 5 days later (if you do a fresh cycle). Otherwise you wait and then do a frozen cycle at a later date. Then you are in your TWW. Once you start taking shots, time flies. Happy to help.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I just submitted my bracket and I have UK beating Iowa St. This will be fun!!

lan - I'm sorry about your Nani too, it has to be hard. My DH's grandmother had it and it was terrible to watch. I don't remember any outbursts when we would visit but DH's Gramp knew the real lady was buried inside, no matter what her outside was making her do or not do.

terri - thanks again. That's all so crazy, but I can't wait to get started - shots and all!

This new diet thing I'm on for the next 4 weeks will keep me eating and drinking very cleanly too, so hopefully that will help in any small way it can. As popular as wine and casual drinking have become, I wonder how much it has hindered this process. Meeting friends out for happy hour on a Friday, having a couple while watching a movie on Saturday night in front of a fire, and then perhaps a couple on Sunday while making a nice Sunday dinner. It adds up! And having my FIL here isn't helping on that front - he comes from the time when it's fine to get home from work every day and have 1-2 beers. And it's literally all he drinks on the weekends besides his morning coffee (though doesn't have any until late afternoon, watching a game on TV) and of course, it's sorta bonding time with DH to have said beers and watch said game. Sighhhh...


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2BMom said:


> I just submitted my bracket and I have UK beating Iowa St. This will be fun!!

We are no longer friends then..since you picked UK to beat Iowa St., and I have Iowa St. beating UK. HA!!HA!! Game on, sister. hee hee. :haha:

What's your new healthy diet thing? Just curious. I have the willpower of a dog on a meat wagon, so it's hard for me to even think about a diet, but I like hearing what others are doing.


----------



## maquita2000

Hi gals, I dissapeared for a while but been stalking a bit :) my IVF embryos' transfer got delayed and just happened last tuesday so Im now on my tww :( sucks. I got two good quality frozen embryos in and had the endometrial scratch done about three weeks ago- it want uncomfortable at all (only in the wallet) Hopefully it helps. Im now on cortisone for 5 days and 3 primogyn per day. still with my vitamins and aspirin jr. Will keep you posted. Wish me luck. Im not working this whole week And Will take it easy from home. Hope all adds up for a successful twin IVF.

Girls, one story you might all appreciate. My SIL (40 yr old) is suddenly pregnant from her first baby. My brother and her tried for about 5 years and doctors told her she had too many issues. They dont have the means to do fertility treatments so they decided they were ok without children. Suddenly And from the blue she got pregnant And is now on her 8th pregnancy month.... :)


----------



## Lanfear333

Terri-I'm really sorry about Iowa St. It really messed up my bracket, too.

Maquita-good luck in your tww and I hope it worked for you.


----------



## terripeachy

I can't believe I'm out of the bracket already. Ugh! I finally got excited about it two days ago and now I'm on the sidelines with my team. Ha ha. Oh well. It's still fun to watch. 

Maquita-good luck this cycle!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, i was too busy yesterday to log back in to note about Iowa St - what the hell!! actually, a lot of the games yesterday were upsets. I'm still 'in' it b/c we get points based on the seeds you choose to win and move on and how far they go. So you'd get the most points if you picked a 14 seed to go far and they do.
Are we friends again, peachy, since Iowa St screwed us both?? :)

hi maquita! :wave: welcome back and GOOD LUCK!! love the story about your SIL too, there's always hope that a miracle can happen. <3

so this diet thing is called the 'Game On!' diet - it's actually a competition where you earn points for following the rules that are set forth. You can get teams of people to compete against each other, or just one on one. One friend of mine and I are doing one on one. here are the basic rules:
5 small meals a day, no snacking
each meal contains 1 palm-sized protein, 1 fist-sized carb and 1 thumb-sized fat (6 pts per perfect meal)
you must include 2 fistfuls of veggies in 2 of those meals
you must get at least 7 hrs of sleep a night (15 pts)
you must drink 3L of water a day (10 pts)
you must exercise every day for 20 mins or more (20 pts)
you must communicate either with your team or the opposing team every day (5 pts)
you must start a new good habit and drop one old bad habit (10 pts each, daily)

and then there are penalties for alcohol, snacking, colluding with teammates or changing your habits that you already proclaimed.

so a "meal" (and I use that term loosely) would be a greek yogurt, 3 strawberries and about 5 almonds. Or I just had a sunny side up egg on a piece of whole grain toast.

the first 3 days were HARD, but it got better after that. I'm pretty competitive so I'm enjoying trying to get all of the points I can. Even if it means finishing a 1/2L of water at 9pm!!


----------



## KBrain3377

TTC - I'm so sorry about the BFN, I know it's not easy. But hang in there, it WILL happen! I just noticed your signature states your AMH results - I had the same but don't let it discourage you. My AMH was .4 at the age of 36, at the time I had never even heard that it can be that low. I really believe there are so many factors at play, fertility is so complicated. Its easy for us to concentrate on test result numbers b/c it gives you a sense of control, but I think luck, timing and so many things play a role too. I come from a science background so I'd never disregard it, but I think even science doesn't have all the answers when it comes to this TTC business. 

Taurus - you're so close!!!! Hoping for an easy delivery for you and can't wait to see the baby pics if you choose to post them!!!

Book - how's your little girl doing? Did I miss your updates, I've been trying to keep up. 

Hi to everyone else, happy Friday!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-It's ok..we can still be friends. :hugs: That healthy plan does sound difficult,but I guess if you sit down and plan your meals it would become easier. I could probably succeed on sleep, water, and calling a friend. HA!!HA!! The things that don't have to do with eating.

KBrain-Good to see you..you're almost on baby watch too. How exciting.

TTC-I looked back and saw you had a negative beta. Sorry. It sucks, but we have ALL gone through it, so just keep chugging along. It'll happen.

taurus-I'll be checking in over the weekend to see how you are doing. I wish you the easiest labor ever. I'll be thinking about you, love.

Hi to everyone else and I hope all have a good weekend!


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks ladies......its 4.30am in morning here. Cant sleep due to hips killing me and just general uncomfortable.

Since stretch and sweep didn't work just going to spend next couple days relaxing before i go in Sunday night.

Best of luck to those on 2ww and to Peachy xx


----------



## moni77

Hey all - been stalking but not writing much. Trying to get a bunch done at work. Snowing this afternoon, so "working" from home.

Sorry for the negatives but congrats on the positives!! It will happen for all soon!

Taurus - common baby!!!

AFM: I had a scan on wednesday that went well - all is looking good. Bigboy kept sticking his arms in the way of their measurements. I told the tech, his daddy has long arms and so he is just showing off. Lots of waves meant no good pics.

Then had my non-stress test - baby is "perfect". After, the nurse told me I had a couple of contractions during the test - didn't feel them. I guess that is pretty common at this stage - too bad they cant all be like that!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Moni - Sounds like things are going well for you and you have a healthy active little boy in there.

Taurus - Hope you can get some rest. I saw try some spicy Mexican food, that has done it for 3 of my friends who were late.

Wish - That game sounds great. I wonder if there is an app for that.

Maquita - Sorry about the delay , but good luck in TWW

Terri -"Will power of a dog on a meat wagon" I just LOL and my coworker just looked at me weird.

AFM - Pretty sure I O'd last night. Had a +OPK in the AM and afternoon but by late night it was - again. Officially in TWW now as we got chance to BD last night and the night before. Praying for a BFP because we just got the insurance coverage for IVF and it's still so much money.


----------



## Taurus8484

Moni - would be nice if all contractions where like that lol

Thats the scary thing for me. I know the pain that is coming tomorrow night. Its much easier the first time round when you dont know what to expect. Do you plan to have pain control??? Im going with just gas.


----------



## Taurus8484

Only cause last time i had a reaction to the epidural and spinal block. But trying to be brave this time. Already told hubby, midwife and doctor no pain relief even if i threaten you with harm lol


----------



## Nikki1979

Taurus - I hope the little one decides to come in the next day or two. I did go drug/pain relieve free with the birth of DS and if I get pregnant again will do the same. Wishing you the best with the birth of your little one.


----------



## Hopethisyear

You ladies are so strong going drug free, I admire you.


----------



## Spudtastic

Well ladies. I had an epidural which was magic. I had back labour due to dd facing the wrong way which is apparently the most painful of labour. After 8 hours of contractions that were 2 mins long with a 30 sec break and only 4 cms dilated the midwife recommended an epidural. Id told her i didnt want one but after she recommended it i lost the zone and Frankly I thought I was going to die if they didn't get that needle in my back. 
I'd like to think I could do gas and air for no.2 but if it's anything like no. 1 I'll take the epidural. Dd was getting stressed before the epidural but calmed down after it. I think it helped give me energy when I finally got to the pushing stage which in itself was two hours long. The midwife told my husband that before good pain relief it would have been a three day labour. Three days versus an epidural? yep I definitely made the right choice. 

Taurus - my friend had a long birth with no. 1 but fir her no.2 was less than 3 hours. So fingers crossed x x


----------



## Fezzle

Taurus- good luck! Happy 40'weeks!


----------



## Spudtastic

Sorry if tmi. I'd go through it again for my little munchkin.


----------



## Nikki1979

Spud - No its not TMI. That is what this forum is for. To share out ttc and birth journeys whether good or bad. I had back labour too and I agree its the worst. Baby was posterior and I had really bad tearing as well. He was born at 36 weeks and one day before I did a tour of the hospital and the nurse said, we are proud to say that our hospital has never had any third or 4th degree tears ever and guess what, I went into labor the next day and had a 3rd degree tear :haha:

I am older now and if I get pregnant, I dont know how labor will be but have to admit if it gets really bad, I wouldnt hesitate to get an epidural. I guess there will be bigger problems/issues if you cant push with all the pain. 

How are you feeling? Any symptoms?? I sure hope your little girl is right.


----------



## kfs1

Taurus - just popping in to say that I'm stalking for your update!! So excited for you.

Nikki - I'm with you about the epidural. I plan to try without but will get it if it gets too bad for sure.

Hi everyone else. Always stalking. :)


----------



## moni77

Taurus - getting excited for you! Hoping for a smooth delivery for you as well!

I hope to go natural without meds, but I am not against changing my mind! What kind of bad reaction did you have Taurus - if you don't mind sharing.

My hospital tour is tomorrow.


----------



## Spudtastic

Nikki - ouch on the 3rd degree tear. I had an episiotomy thankfully  though I ruined my mmidwife's year of no episiotomies.

9dpo and bfn this morning. I keep hoping I see something but it's bfn. Though I'm still hoping.


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-I hope you see something tomorrow or the next day. 

Taurus-is there a specific time you're supposed to go in tomorrow? Enjoy your last day with one child! I can't wait to hear from you tomorrow. 

My meds were increased last yesterday and I have another scan tomorrow morning. I have a feeling I'll be going in every day until retrieval from now on. We'll see. I'm guessing they will get about 10 eggs max. If they really get ten, I'll be really pleased with that number.


----------



## Spudtastic

Kfs - I see your baby has a lifetime supply of her own eggs. No wonder our eggs 'mature'.

Terri - fingers crossed for those ten  
I'm still hoping with the test because in sept last year I tested 9 dpo in the morning and got a bfn. Then I tested in the afternoon and got a squinter. But last time I had the classic symptoms. ..cramping and a lot of cm. I dont have that this time.

It's the 22nd here in nz and oz so I'm thinking about you Taurus. I hope you manage not to have the epidural and I can't wait to hear about the new little one's arrival.

Sunday morning here. My poor dh works nearly every day. He doesn't have weekends. No exaggerating here....his last day off was 6 weeks ago. But I find it hard being on my own all the time (I have dd obviously) with no family here either. I feel for dh as it's our business and he has no choice. But we've had the business on the market for nearly two years. He wants too many dollars for it and he does enjoy it. Anyway I told him the other night I will get to a point where I ask him to choose between work or me. I felt mean but it would be meaner not to tell him. He's agreed to lower the price after winter. Phew. Really what is the point of living away from my family to just be on my own.


----------



## Taurus8484

Moni - i had an allergic reaction which led to hours of vomiting. No other drugs stopped the vomiting so just had to wait until it was out of my system. Not good when your trying to feed a newborn.

Its 7.30am here. Woke up at 4.00ish to go to toilet and i had lost my plug and had a show. Had back ache and period like pain ever since so hoping its a start. Go into hospital at 5.00pm tonight.


----------



## Hopethisyear

So exciting Taurus! Will be thinking of you this evening!


----------



## penelopejones

Good luck, Taurus! I hope it all goes well. 

Good luck to everyone in the TWW! 

Peachy, sounds like things are going well so far. Good luck this month.


----------



## terripeachy

Well, if today is really the day then the EDD was exactly correct. Sorry you're having cramps, but yeah he/she is probably getting ready to have some fresh air. I'll be snoozing when you go to the hospital, so when I wake up, hopefully you'll be resting easy. <3


----------



## Rainshiny

Good luck Taurus and wishing you a smooth birth! Can't wait to see picks of baby 2 on the thread (and you began it all...) &#128515; so excited for you!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Taurus - I am so excited. Cannot wait!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Go Taurus go. Push push push.

Bfn this evening. Thinking I'm out this month. Almost in tears about it. Well I've run out of tests. I will try to stay out of the supermarket until Wednesday when I'll be 12 dpo. Then at least I'll know one way or another. I need a wine.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

It's 6pm here in Bris Vegas which means Taurus went to hospital 2 hours ago.... thinking of you! I hope everything goes well!


----------



## wantingagirl

Am I able to join? 

A - is it too late as the thread was made a while ago 

B - I'm nearly 34 

Thanks x


----------



## Vonn

Taurus--thinking of you! I hope all is going well & can't wait to meet your little bundle! :kiss:

Moni & Kfs1 (and Caribbean, too, a little further on)--can't wait for your big days to come, too! Not that I want anything rushed or anyone arriving too early, just eager...:winkwink:

Terri--you are almost there. Just a few more looks and med tweaks and it'll be retrieval day! Woo hoo!

I hope the newly preggies, Lanfear and Penelope, are doing well!

Spud--I hope this cycle goes your way, that would be incredible! I recall you having a good response from a doc you saw awhile ago, even though your mcs weren't consecutive. But I can't remember if they did any immune testing or anything too look deeper & understand why.

Maquita--keep us updated on how the TWW is going. We are rooting for you!

Wantingagirl--welcome! Of course you can join us, glad to have you. Share how ever much you want in terms of where you are at in ttc.

Hi and good luck to everyone else on the thread!


----------



## Vonn

Here's me with ttc right now = :sleep::sleep::sleep:

Doing nothing active right now, which allows me to focus my energy on research. I have been learning about adaptogens and their power to help regulate and balance out imbalances in the body in a safe way with few side effects. Ttc ladies are often with familiar with vitex agnus castus and maca, both of which are adaptogens. 

One that I have just been reading about is *shatavari*, which translates to mean "she who possesses a hundred husbands" because of its rejuvenative effect on the female reproductive system. It is the main female herb in traditional aryuvedic medicine and apparently has benefits for ttc, for pregnancy, for breastfeeding--the whole spectrum. 

Another herb I have recently learned about as specifically benefitting women over 40 ttc is *red clover blossom*. And for those already pregnant, I've read *comfrey* is an herb that can assist with a healthy pregnancy.

I'm not suggesting that all we need are herbs to help us get and stay pregnant, but I am intrigued by how I might be able to tweak things so that when I start meds and IUIs/IVFs, my body will be that much more ready to achieve pregnancy. I know for a fact that the strong western meds I took over the past two decades got my body all sorts of messed up. Crazily enough, I'm eager to jump on the clomid/femara bandwagon next month, just not without a little help from the traditional Chinese medicine, wise woman herbalist, and aryuvedic traditions! (I won't include specific links about these 'cause I think anyone considering them should read a lot of different info and come to their own conclusions.)

Just what I've been up to lately! :wacko:


----------



## Wish2BMom

interesting stuff, vonn! I'm curious to see how your body reacts to them and if they help you get to your bfp!!

terri - almost retrieval time!!

taurus - thinking of you and your family! I have no idea what time it is there but you are probably in the throes of things!! GO! GO! GO!

spud - it's still early - I think Lan got a BFN on 10dpo and then got a BFP 1 or 2 days later? I know you know, but....you know..... ;) :hugs:

AF arrived super early for me. I don't even want to know how that happened. Explains all of the ewcm I was seeing the entire week before I thought I was supposed to O, but whatever. On to the next, science-y stuff. RE appt/IVF consent is on Tues! WOO!


----------



## Spudtastic

Well it's 23rd march here so here's hoping taurus has her little baby girl or boy in her arms.

Vonn - yeah I went to the doctor back in feb. I must follow up on those results. What is immune testing? Plus I find your research on herbs very interesting. 

Wish - I think I would still be hopeful for a bfp if it wasn't for the fact that I just don'tfeel pregnant. Plus I have no cm whatsoever. 

Wantingagirl - you are very welcome here. There are many of us chasing bfps here. We are all at different stages too. Our ears (eyes) are always keen to hear about your ups and downs when ttc - ing.

Afm - I went to the supermarket to get another frer. It seems that someone has bought them all. Ahem i think that could have been me. So I had to buy a clear blue which was very very much a bfn. Not even a whiff of an evap line. I'm going to wait for af to show her face on thurs or Fri and maybe test Saturday if I don't see her.
I cannot stress enough just how much I don't feel pregnant. After my dd said 'bbaby back in tummy' I just let myself believe it so I find myself hurting more at the bfns. I think we can have an exterior of steel when it comes to ttc but inside every month hurts. I think this hurts more since it's the first month we tried after the miscarriage. 
Anyway I'm a strong woman, just like you all are. I'll take the opportunity to get more clean eating and exercise in till next chance.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Vonn said:


> Moni & Kfs1 (and Caribbean, too, a little further on)--can't wait for your big days to come, too!

I'm only 2 weeks behind Kfs1  and having cesarean at 38 weeks so maybe even before.


----------



## Spudtastic

Funny story - I just had a nap at the same time as dd. (She still wakes up through the night then up between 5 snd 6 for the day). So after the nap I was busting for a wee and as the clear blue tests comes in packs of two I'd thought I'd use it up because I'm a poas addict right now. So I'm in the toilet doing my thing with the door wide open as it's just me and dd. When suddenly my mil is in the corridor outside saying 'I'm just letting you know I'm here'. Well I jumped a mile.


----------



## Spudtastic

Then dd vomited on everyone :-(


----------



## Taurus8484

Well ladies I had another beautiful baby boy at 11.18am this morning weighing 8 pound 12 ounces.

James Oliver Faucett.......from first contraction to delivery 2 and quarter hours. Fast labour.....no pain relief......thought i was dying omg the pain but worth it.

Will post pic when i get home.


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Taurus! 

That was a fast labour!


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations Taurus. Welcome to the world little James. I'm glad you got your no pain relief birth


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Congratulations!! :blue: :wohoo: 

Glad all went well and he is healthy and out in the world. Can't wait to see a pic of his squishy little face.


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations Twinnie!! I'm so happy that your labor was fast and worth it. Hee hee. I love James!! What an awesome surprise. Your son is going to be thrilled to have a little brother. Get some rest and post when you can. :wohoo:


----------



## Spudtastic

so has anyone ever gone back to look at their dried hpt? Well I just had a peak at it now and there's the faintest of faint lines. I'm not going to test anymore because I've done too many tests. I'm going to wait for af and test again if she doesn't arrive. 

If I hadn't have done those frers pre ovulation I would be expecting a bfp but I did do those tests so I really really think this is left over hcg. Next week when af gets here I'm going to go to the doctors perhaps about it and get a blood test. 

I can't get a bfp now because I've convinced myself march is no go because it's a bad egg. I've also spent the day grieving so I'm ready to move forward. Plus I want to get my hair dyed and my personal choice is not to get my hair dyed whilst pregnant.


----------



## Nikki1979

Wow congrats Taurus. Cant wait to see pics of the little one.


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Taurus! Can't wait to see the pics. :baby:


----------



## kfs1

Taurus - Congratulations!!! I'm so excited for you. And wow - such a fast delivery! I'm sure it was just as painful though but you did it mama! :)

Vonn - Wow. You've been busy researching. :) Definitely can't hurt to try some different things! So, you're plan is to start the herbal medicines now, before you start with any fertility treatments, right? When do you think you'll move forward with the fertility treatments?

Wish2bMom - I'm sorry that AF came early but at least you have a plan for moving forward. Good luck at your appointment tomorrow. Have you met your RE before? Hope you come up with a solid plan.

Spud - I wouldn't put too much hope into that dried test. They say that the results are only accurate within the time window on the box. Just don't want you to get your hopes up. I'm so sorry about the negative. I know it stinks, even if your body didn't feel pregnant. It's tough to see that negative month after month. Just hang in there. I'm sure your body needed some time to heal and regulate itself. It will happen for you. Oh - and sorry that your DD is sick. :(

Hi everyone else.


----------



## Wish2BMom

congratulations, taurus!! welcome to the world baby James! Here's a ninja dance just for you ~ :ninja:

spud - Sounds like you had quite the interesting day yesterday! I thought the same thing as kfs when you said you looked at a dried HPT. Though, I've done the exact same and they've all still been glaringly white. But I wouldn't trust it, just b/c it seems that it's a controlled test within the timeframe, not controlled outside of that so they can't attest for what happens on the stick post 3 or 10 mins. I know you were hoping (we all were for you!) for a quick bfp, esp after DD's premonition. It'll come true - maybe she's honing her psychic abilities and she was just off by a month or two. :flower:

kfs - RE appt is tomorrow. Yep, I've met her before - we started this process in Jan but needed a few more tests first before figuring out the final plan. So tomorrow is the IVF consent where we sign all the forms, I think start me on BCP, and lay out the plan. Starting AF yesterday, I don't know how that messes up BCP, though. We made the appt for tomorrow thinking I'd get AF on 3/26-ish. So now I'm wondering if I have to wait another whole damn month to start BCP on cd1.

nuthin else going on here - lost 2lbs total on this new diet/exercise regime. Hoping for another 2 this week! I saw 139 once this past week but it crept back up to 140 to end it. Dang allowed cheat days!


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Taurus!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-You should be ok on BCP starting now even though AF started a bit early. The goal is to just suppress everything, so BCP should still be able to do its job because you're still early in your new cycle. I sure hope so anyway. I hate that I know all this stuff. :growlmad: HA!

Spud-Sorry about the BFN again and I agree with kfs1 on the dried test. You'll know in a few days either way, so just be patient and hope AF stays away. It is exciting that your DD said the thing about the baby. Maybe she does know something we don't, and that would be amazing if she was right. If not this month, hopefully next month. fxfx. <3


----------



## KBrain3377

:happydance::happydance::happydance: WAY TO GO TAURUS!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy for you and your family - a brother for your son is the best news! Also, I just love the name. Glad to hear that your labor was so quick, that's what everyone hopes for! Hope your recovery is speedy as well, and you'll be home with TWO little ones is no time.


----------



## Wish2BMom

keep the knowledge-share flowing, terri!! I truly appreciate all of it!! You're my IVF Sensei! 

ninja dance for you too :ninja:


----------



## moni77

Congrats Taurus!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Taurus!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Morning ladies. I've been feeling like af is about to rear her ugly head and I started spotting today so I can only assume she will arrive tomorrow. I've certainly learned something interesting though. If she does arrive tomorrow thats 12 dpo (i didn't get o wrong) Rather than on 14dpo Also giving me a cycle length of 29 days wwhich is shorter than usual.
I'm happy to be on the next try 

I am going to eat very cleanly and exercise lots. (HHopefully as exercise time is at 8.30pm ). 

I do love chocolate so I'm going to make some freezer fudge (coconut oil cacao powder and maple syrup and nuts) but add some super green powder and maca So at least when I take a chocolate detour I'll be getting healthy stuff in there too.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry about AF Spud, but sounds like you have a good plan worked out for next month. FX'd :dust:


----------



## Vonn

Welcome to the world James Oliver! I can't wait to get a glimpse of you! Congrats, Taurus, it sounds like things went smoothly. Thanks so much for letting us know right away--you knew we were stalking, waiting for the announcement!

Sorry, Wish and Spud, for AF. But you both have good next steps in place!

KFS--thanks for asking. As for my timing, I'll be moving forward with medicated IUIs next cycle. Have added shatavari and will drink some infusions of red clover blossoms when they get here. Wish I'd learned about these things earlier, but I am not pushing off moving forward any longer!


----------



## Lanfear333

Happy Tuesday everyone!!

Just popping in to say hello. I tried joining a "due in November" group but it's full of all ages and I'm finding some of them a tad bit annoying. Might just be the hormones, but I think I'll stick to this thread for now.


----------



## AugustBride6

Lan....the over 35 crowd is definitely the place to be! I'm glad you are staying with us, I like seeing your ticker move!:happydance:


----------



## Spudtastic

Lan - I quite agree. I've tried joining some other groups but this one really is the place to be. 

Vonn - I'm going to re read your research post and then do some myself. I did come across a page about a fertility cleanse which is really a liver cleanse. By cleansing your liver you balance your sex hormones (estrogen amd progesterone) and therefore help with fertility. I have some liver cleanse tea I may pull back out of the cupboard. It's the Artemis brand. 

I am really interested in what everyone is doing.


----------



## Spudtastic

My current research is how a shorter luteal phase affects fertility and miscarriage.


----------



## Lanfear333

Spud, if you're concerned about LP length, I took B6 and it went up to 13 from 10 or 11.


----------



## TTC74

Well, AF arrived for me today - which is actually good news. She was 3 days late with negative HPTs. So, I was begging for her to rear her head so that I could move forward with my next round of clomid. Now my pre-clomid antral follicle count is officially scheduled for Thursday morning. 

My anniversary is in April. As someone pointed out in another thread, an April BFP would be a fantastic anniversary gift! And, the blood results would even be paper - the official gift of first anniversaries. :winkwink:


----------



## Wish2BMom

had my RE appt/IVF consent today!! We're going to wait yet another month b/c we have our trip to New Orleans for my bday (early bday present in case we're preggo when the actual bday comes around in Dec!). They said 'go have a great time, don't worry about drinking coffee or alcohol - go live it up!' I should get my next AF around that time, maybe a day or two after we get home. So we'll start everything then.
I was thinking of you, terri - she was going through all of the needles and what I'll be doing. They did a great job explaining everything. I asked about any supplements I could take beforehand and she said she didn't feel comfortable fully recommending anything b/c there's no solid evidence that they work. But she said any B vitamin and CoQ10 wouldn't hurt at all. But she said the meds they give will promote a healthy uterus, etc so I'll have all I need in my big box 'o' meds when I get them. WEEEEEEEEE!!! We also decided not to go with PGS and we will transfer 2 embies if we're lucky enough to have 2 good ones. I can't wait!!

funny note for anyone who remembers - if it takes this time around, 12 weeks will be right around October, which is when my FIL's medium said we'd 'have a very happy month re: pregnancy' - so it's when we'd be telling everyone and celebrating!!

spud and TTC - I'm sorry for AF but I'm glad you have some good plans set!! Readyyyyy GO!

:wave: hi everyone else!


----------



## AugustBride6

How exciting Wish!!!! Looking forward to your BFP announcement!


----------



## TTC74

Great news Wish! And, enjoy New Orleans. That's where I my husband and I eloped to 11 months ago.


----------



## Lanfear333

TTC, we have an April anniversary, too, but two years ago for us instead! Glad AF came so you can move on to the next!

Wish-FX for you that your medium was right after all.

Today, I've eaten a bagel, oatmeal, a burrito, and now a salad with bacon on it and I'M STILL HUNGRY. WTF, chuck?


----------



## Vonn

Spud--I've been reading about the liver recently, too. Important processing/conversion of thyroid hormones happen in the liver. I'm trying to cleanse my liver also, been taking drops of milk thistle and a gaia brand daily detox tea. I'd be curious to know what you are doing.

I have a short luteal phase also. Mine is most likely related to my thyroid issues & lower progesterone. I take a B complex vitamin with less success than Lanfear probably because my thyroid isn't sorted out yet. The B complex includes a range of B vits (esp B12), in addition to the B6, as I've read the balance is important. This doesn't help everyone, but for some, it's all they need. I read a really long thread on b-n-b all about it a while back.

I like the fact that you are adding good-for-you stuff into your fudge! I'm sort of doing the same thing with the kefir probiotic yogurt drink I have everyday. I add wheat grass and royal jelly and some fruit and blend it into a smoothie. It's really the only way I can choke down wheat grass! 

Speaking of anniversaries, mine is this Sunday, March 29. 1st anniversary, though we've known each other for almost 20 yrs!

Wish--glad your appt went well and you've got a timeline in place. Awesome! Do you have insurance coverage for IVF, or are you having to pay out of pocket for it? (Ignore this if I am being too nosy. I'm just trying to be aware of how people pull this off as we might be there in a few months.)


----------



## AugustBride6

lanfear333 said:


> ttc, we have an april anniversary, too, but two years ago for us instead! Glad af came so you can move on to the next!
> 
> Wish-fx for you that your medium was right after all.
> 
> Today, i've eaten a bagel, oatmeal, a burrito, and now a salad with bacon on it and i'm still hungry. Wtf, chuck?

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats, Taurus! Can't wait to see pics. And phew--that is one fast delivery! 

Lan - LOL about the November group. I can't keep up with those young'uns either. I'm also hungry this time around, and so far not queasy or anything. The one sign my husband noticed is that I've been falling asleep in the car whenever we drive somewhere - he remembered that from my last pregnancy. 

Wish - Sounds exciting (the IVF stuff) but so does the trip. Have fun! 

Vonn - The herbal remedies sound interesting. My MIL is Chinese and recommends dong quai all the time. Have you come across anything about that one? 

Anyone I missed - hope everything is well. Terry/Peachy, how are you?


----------



## penelopejones

Oh, Spud: I had 4 days of spotting before my BFP, then a day or two off, then one more day afterwards. Could it be IB?


----------



## beekay

CONGRATS TAURUS!! I can't decide which emoticon is appropriate - so I'm just using them all! HA! 
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::blue::blue::blue::happydance::happydance:<3
:thumbup::thumbup::hugs::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin:<3<3<3:crib::ninja::ninja::loopy::loopy::loopy:<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Awesome sauce!! I say go to NO and have a great time too. You don't want to be on BCPs, nor dragging around needles/meds and remembering what time you have to wake up/remember to take them. I'm also glad that you felt comfortable with the doc. Just so you know, I have extra meds that I won't be using, so when you find out what you're taking, let me know if you want me to send you some. sometimes the order isn't large enough depending on how your follicles grow, etc...

penelope-Thanks for asking about me. My egg retrieval is slated for Saturday. I was hoping for a day off work, but it's better that I don't use my vacation time. I have abotu 10-12 follicles right now. Not sure how many are going to have eggs inside, but I'll hope for the best.

My "new" insurance ended up sucking and I'm already out of money. The IVF meds are more expensive when they are charged the insurance rate, so I racked up 10k in "insurance med prices" in no time, so my last reorder costs me $300 out of pocket. If I was charged the insurance price for two needles, it would have cost $1000. SO STUPID. I'm not happy about that. BUT...the real question is how many times am I going to try this BS and get the same results? So...this is the last time. I guess I'm finally learning. I don't have any more money to spend on this, and I'll just spend my money on vacations with or without my husband. I can find other ways to spend money. :shrug:

TTC/Spud-Sorry for AF. There's always next month. :) :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri - I can't believe your ER is already this Saturday, so exciting! I'm sorry to hear you have to pay out of pocket though, what a drag. I forget when are you doing transfer?

Wish - very exciting IVF stuff for you too. Definitely take the trip first though.

AFM - just 5dpo and sitting here in limbo land. I heard from my nurse and looks like I will be starting BCP at the beginning of May to get this IVF cycle started. It's all becoming so real now.

Hope everyone is having a good Hump Day...I'm off to the beach :)


----------



## Spudtastic

terripeachy said:


> My "new" insurance ended up sucking and I'm already out of money. The IVF meds are more expensive when they are charged the insurance rate, so I racked up 10k in "insurance med prices" in no time, so my last reorder costs me $300 out of pocket. If I was charged the insurance price for two needles, it would have cost $1000. SO STUPID. I'm not happy about that. BUT...the real question is how many times am I going to try this BS and get the same results? So...this is the last time. I guess I'm finally learning. I don't have any more money to spend on this, and I'll just spend my money on vacations with or without my husband. I can find other ways to spend money. :shrug:
> 
> TTC/Spud-Sorry for AF. There's always next month. :) :hugs:

 $hit terri that's all I can say. It's disgusting how they charge this stupid insurance price. I really hope this is the time it works terri. You really deserve for this to work. Big hugs for you too.


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - that's so generous of you, thank you! I'll let you know when I get my kit. And that BLOWS about your insurance! I have a feeling I'm going to get a huge dose of 'WTF' when I start seeing the bills come in. FX'ed that this one works for you. well not just F, everything crossed for you!!!

vonn - segway to what is covered (and what's too nosy on here?? nahhhh) - I called my insurance company and from what I can tell, we're covered at 90% after deductible, up to an OOP max of 3k. We've almost hit the 3k already this year with all of our tests and consults, so I think everything is covered after that. Now....'everything' is going to be based on the claims codes they use, I'm no dummy. And each little tiny detail - like who knows if 'assisted hatching' is covered? And maybe it's covered if they use one laser vs another, right? The phone center rep at UHC isn't going to have that detail, I can tell you that. So I have a general idea of what will be covered and at what rate (like PGD was covered, PGS was not - so we're not doing it b/c the doc wanted PGS if anything). I know most of my meds are 'specialty drugs' so those will be a 25% coinsurance for me. We have an HSA account, so we'll pull from that for anything not covered. And then we have a 30k lifetime limit, so if this is 10k a pop, 3 tries. And that's if neither of us maim ourselves in the meantime and rack up other medical bills...

3 weeks til NO!! My most fave place on earth! we're making reservations for my bday dinner here: www.muriels.com
:wohoo:


----------



## Gypsey4

I am migrating over here from the monthly TTC threads. The November due date thread is not for me either... haha

Hi everyone! :wave:


----------



## penelopejones

Hi Gypsey! 

Terri - UGH, that sucks. My insurance (state plan) sucks too and basically nothing ended up being covered for IVF. I can't believe how much this stuff costs. Let's hope it works this time! We'll all be pulling for you.


----------



## Fezzle

Haha, I never joined the August thread- it was partly from nerves about the pregnancy working out, but it just wasn't the place for me!


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi evryone:hi:

I've not been posting as I've been in quite a dark place. Hoping I might be starting to turn a corner and have some good days as well. I'm pretty sure I'm done with assisted conception and it's a matter of trying to make peace with that decision. It's difficult to confront but I think it's the right decision for me.

Taurus huge congrats:happydance: wonderful news.

Terri, sorry to hear your insurance has turned out to be far from ideal. Good luck for Saturday. There's no reason this cycle couldn't be the one that does it for you. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.:hugs:You're such a strong woman and I greatly admire your positivity.

Sorry not more personals but :hugs: and salutations to you all!:kiss:


----------



## Lanfear333

That's a tough decision Comfy, and I hope that you start to feel better about it soon.


----------



## Vonn

Comfy--Thanks for checking in. I'm so sorry you have been having a rough time. It sounds like you have been doing a lot of soul-searching & have come to a decision you are comfortable with. This is tough stuff... Big hugs to you! :hugs: :hugs:

Wish--Thanks for sharing! I hope you won't have any hidden costs, but chances are something will turn out to not be covered. You are on top of it, though, so at least it shouldn't be a surprise. I am constantly on the phone with my insurance company, double-checking everything! If/when we get to IVF, it'll be insane. I'll probably call them everyday.

Penelope--I was maybe on dong quai early on when I started acupuncture, but I can't recall for sure. It is a really commonly used herb for women in TCM, but I've not looked into specifics on it. 

Taurus--You and James Oliver are still on my mind. Hope the recovery is going well! :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

Maquita--How is your TWW going??? Thinking of you & hoping the scratch & FET is successful!

Terri--Only a couple days away from retrieval. Yay! I've got such good feelings about this time for you! Sorry to hear the insurance "coverage" is a bit of a bust. That is a bummer, but try not to let it get you down. This is your time!

Hi to everyone else :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Comfy-I hear you about being in a dark place, or dark corner. I'm not REALLY there yet, but it's probably down the street just a smidge for me. thanks for the compliment. I try to stay positive for everyone, even though I may be miserable, but no sense in me taking out my emotions on others. I want the best for everyone. I truly do.

So...my retrieval is now tomorrow. I'm mad (what else is new) because I didn't think that I'd have it until Saturday, so I was told to order more medicine to prevent ovulation. Well, now I don't even need it since I triggered last night. Wish2-Two more needles headed your way if you need them. hee hee. I did look at all my leftover meds and think 'What if I really had to do this again, would I have enough meds?' and the answer is no. I have about 8 days worth but I need 10-12, so this is it. Looks like I have about 12 follicles of a reasonable size. I'll give you the details tomorrow. The plan is to still do genetic testing on the embryos that make it o the 5 day stage. I can afford the frozen embryo meds because that's only about $300, so things are looking up a bit.

Taurus-Still thinking about you and hope everyone is getting along nicely.

Hi to everyone else. Oh, my foster dog, Fun, went back to the shelter today for adoption. He is so friendly and so happy to see everyone. He was even happy at the vet earlier today too. hee hee. I think he probably thinks that I'm going back later today to get him. Hopefully he'll be adopted today so he doesn't have to stay there long. I'll miss him.


----------



## Wish2BMom

great job on the 12 follies, terri!! I hope there are just as many eggs to be harvested! good luck tomorrow. And thank you for the offer of the meds too! what are you taking, out of curiosity? 
Aw, are you sad b/c you had to bring Fun back? I don't know if I could foster - i'd want to keep them all! I hope he finds his forever home soon!

comfy - I feel for you, I hope you're doing ok. I've been toying with that idea as well. We only have 3 shots at this and we hit our max. I don't know that we can afford adoption, so it could just be us, some furry babies and I guess some fun travel in our future (like you said, terri). I want to be excited (and am) for what is going on right now but I have a little reality nugget hidden away that keeps reminding me that nothing is certain.

vonn - I've already thought of calling them back on the 'assisted hatching' thing, and ICSI, if the docs have to use it. I'm sure they cover the basic package for IVF but when you get some add-ons like that, that's when they getcha!!

Fez - 11dpo, how are you feeling??

spud - how are you doing?

hi to the rest!


----------



## terripeachy

So this time around I'm taking Gonal F/Follistim (they are interchangeable and so I used both) and Menopur to plump my eggs. Then I have Ganirelix needles to prevent ovulation, and Endometrin for my progesterone (after retrieval). I think a lot of the meds are basically the same, but different doctors and different insurance companies cover different brands. Wish2-You're just starting!! You're not allowed to have a reality nugget. hee hee. :friends:


----------



## Fezzle

I don't really feel much of anything either way, except I have a sore throat. But if that's a sign, OH is pregnant too :lol:


----------



## Spudtastic

Fezzle said:


> I don't really feel much of anything either way, except I have a sore throat. But if that's a sign, OH is pregnant too :lol:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! I had my pre-clomid day 3 antral follicle count today. It was up from a total of 8 last month to a total of 16 this month. :happydance:

Rally little eggies! Rally!


----------



## Spudtastic

So I've written two big posts today and I lost both. Third time lucky  

Wish - I'm well thanks. I'm on cd2/3 today so roll on April's try. 

Penelope - thanks for being so positive. That'susually me hoping for others bfps. I have only just heard of the dong quai herb. They sell it on the site where I buy my opks. Your daughter also looks very cute in your profile pic  

Vonn I'm drinking the liver cleanse tea before breakfast. It is essentially milk thistle and artichoke heart. The two times I got pregnant last year I was drinking this tea. However I was also doing no grains and no sugar and eating a whole food diet with no caffeine or alcohol. I'm trying to get back to that.

Taurus/book - I hope you are both getting some sleep and of course lots of lovely cuddles. 

Terri - good luck for tomorrow. I'm wishing you all the best.

Comfy - I am sorry to hear that you have been in a dark place with ttc. Big hugs. 

Lan - my luteal phase was about 12 days in the end so I may try some b6. Obviously 12 is not as short as it can be. 

Ttc74 - good luck this cycle too 

Afm - I just signed up for a short course. it's about nutrition amd fertility. I also love the book depository and I bought a book on the same topic. I suppose that I'm looking at all the natural ways to increase fertility. It can't hurt.
Also I got the vomiting bug from dd. Yuk. But we're on the mend now.


----------



## TTC74

Terri - Good luck on your retrieval. I hope they get lots of big plump viable eggs!


----------



## Lanfear333

Good luck today, Terri!!!

Heh, we're on page 333. That was my derby number, because I'm only half evil. :winkwink:


----------



## Gypsey4

Sending positive vibes for beautiful eggs today Terri!


----------



## terripeachy

15 eggs today. Yeah!


----------



## Fezzle

Woohoo! Go terri's eggs!


----------



## Spudtastic

15 eggies. Yay


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW!! 15 sounds like a LOT!!! Well done, peachy follies!! How many will you transfer, if you have a choice?
So I guess I'll be on some of the same - FSH says 'Gmal F', not sure what that is. But then Menopur and Ganirelix. Then Crinone for the progesterone.

lan - love the #. how are you doing? hungry? haha

spud - that sounds like an interesting course. I guess I'm eating that way too on this dang diet thing. No sweets for me, I'm avoiding them. And everything else is basically olive oil, almonds, veggies, fruits and proteins. I even have natural peanut butter - that stuff is weird. I hope it helps with the few lbs I want to lose AND sets my body up for fertility!


----------



## Lanfear333

Wow!!! 15 eggs! That's outstanding.

Wish-yesterday I was queasy all day. This morning, I started the day off with a scrambled egg because I heard protein helps with sickness and I'm back to my constantly hungry self. I've drank almost a gallon of milk by myself over the last few days. I really want some now.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Yay Terri!! 15 eggs is awesome!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

So this is the course I've signed up for...

https://www.cadencehealth.co.nz/nutrition-for-fertility-pregnancy-and-lactation.html

Lan - I remember having three breakfasts two lunches and two dinners when pregnant. I was soooo hungry too. That was in the last tri though. The meals were smaller too because I couldn't fit it in.

Wish - that's what I'm eating too. I have to try really hard because I just love all food. Mmmmm pizza and cheese cake.


----------



## TTC74

That rocks, Terri!


----------



## Wish2BMom

spud - omg, pizza - I'm trying so hard to be good today/tonight and not have bad stuff as my 'cheat meal'. I have boot camp in the morning! must....stay....on course....
my goal was to lose 3lbs this week - I'm so close! And i have a whole cheat DAY ahead of me. I have to behave!

TTC - I meant to congratulate you on all the follies too!! WOOO!!

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend! Lan - glad you found a way to ease the nausea. Drink that milk, girl - good for baby's bones!


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - that's excellent. I hope you get your 3 lbs.
I love pizza. When I have the time I've tried that cauliflower crust recipe. It's not bad really.


----------



## Lanfear333

Mmmm pizza. I'm eating again now. This is my fourth meal today. 

Having horrible round ligament pain today. Hoping it eases before we bowl tonight for our final league night. It's for fun, but I want to enjoy myself. We've already placed in 3rd overall, which is way better than the last time we bowled in a league.

Did I mention it's a potluck? I'm going to be in heaven.


----------



## terripeachy

My regular doctor was the one that did retrieval today. It's a rotating practice so you never know who will be there for retrieval or transfer. He was telling my husband that I'm one of his favorite patients and he'll be sad to see me go. I told him that I liked him too but I was eager to move on! I'm not sure how/why he likes me so much. I really don't do/say too much, but I guess he just senses a calm about me most of the time and I'm not an angry/emotional patient. 

One funny is that the anesthesiologist who hit a nerve in my hand was there. First she said 'ok, you're here for a hysterescopy right?' I said 'no. If that's what my paperwork says, it is incorrect.' She was like 'oh, sorry. Ha ha. It doesn't say that. You're here for retrieval!' I agreed and then told her that I do NOT want her sticking me in the hand. She said 'well, I don't put needles in arms/elbows' I said 'well then I would like the other guy who did my anesthesia last time because he put it in my arm.' She said 'he's not working today.' So I said 'well, then I'm positive you'll do a good job. I'm not risking you hitting my nerve again. You can do it!' And she did. Big whoop. Not sure why she's so against it. After my retrieval she said 'yeah, you don't have a lot of soft tissue in your hand like most people.' I just said 'oh' and left it at that. I remember who hurts me lady and I remember my hand being sore for about a month after retrieval in August. She was really out of it this time, but I won't have to see her again, thankfully. 

So I'm pleased with 15. I think I'll have a better chance at success with such a good number. Tomorrow I'll wait for the call with results. I feel good today.

Ttc-nice count this time around

Wish2-let me know if you're about to run out of meds. We're getting our embies tested so if there are two good ones, we'll be transferring two. I have transferred three in the past with no success so maybe they were faulty. Not sure but with two normal embies, at least one should work. We'll cross that bridge when I get to it. 

Lan-I hate milk so drink some for me and have fun bowling. 

Thanks everyone else. Im glad I'm in the waiting period.


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - I didn't realise you need a general ananesthetic for retrieval. Yikes. I'm the same with my hand. Noone can get anything in there. When I had my erpc In jan I was wincing in pain when the lady dug around with that needle. She then tried my arm and got it in straight away. After the operation my insides felt fine but my hand hurt like hell.
Good luck with the testing. I'm interested to hear the results. I hope you have some good strong healthy eggs.

I'm going to try really hard to lose weight these next two weeks. I have a wedding to go to next Wednesday and I bought some spanx. First time ever.
I've just got dd to sleep and now I have to mop the floor and super steam it as the cat peed puked and pooed on the floor. I hope he's ok.


----------



## penelopejones

Yay, Terry! That's great. 

Lan - I hear you about the eating. Last time I wasn't this hungry in the 1st trimester--more queasy. I need some inspiration from the healthy eating ladies because today I ate a lot of carbs. 

My cat has been attached to me ever since we got back from our vacation. I think he knows something's up. He keeps kneading me and wanting to sit on my tummy.


----------



## somedayisnow

Taurus - Congrats on your baby boy. I'm so happy for you! I didn't know labor could go that quickly.

Terri - 15 eggs. That's awesome.

Wish- Take me with you to NO! I love that city.

Gypsey - Welcome. The more the merrier.

Hello to everyone else. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri - I'm so glad things went well today, except for your wacky nurse. I'm glad you don't have to see her anymore. I have a really good feeling for you and I have everything crossed for you hun. If you have more than 2 will you freeze them?

Spud - That class looks great! I hope you share all your newfound knowledge with us. Good luck with the weight loss.

AFM - 7dpo here Friday night and of course it's to early to test, but I'm sure by Monday I won't be able to hold out any longer. I've been so good all month eating healthy, no alcohol, no wheat, no processed sugar or junk food and only one cup of green tea/day. Then tonight I went to a street fair and had the hugest hot dog called a Sumo Dog and it is sitting in my gut right now. Delicious, but my stomach isn't sure if it's happy on not right now, LOL. Oh and I'm going to echo the rest of the pizza sentiments.

I hope everyone is doing well and has a fantastic weekend.


----------



## Comfycushions

Terri, congratulations, that's a fantastic haul of eggs!!:happydance:

You've all made me crave pizza. I'm following a sugar free diet and meant to be exercising for my holiday at the end of may. I'm doing one of those thirty day beach body challenge thingys. Today it's meant to be 50 burpees (i've done one) and 50 crunches (I've done none):shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Well out of those 15, 8 were mature (as expected) and only three fertilized. Let's just hope those three keep growing. Eek.


----------



## Comfycushions

Sorry fert number wasn't higher :hugs:but three is still great. Grow little embies.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

20 week scan done and dusted :) she's growing well and I can feel her tumbling about a few times a day. Nothing exciting to report.. I'm very tired and really don't have much energy at all. I had a lot more energy when I was pregnant at 23! 

Terri I hope those 3 little eggs grow grow grow! Triplets?? Go on.

I have a pregnant mum's meet up today at a coffee shop. If I hadn't organised it myself, I probably wouldn't be going. I just want to sleep all the time! 

Here is a pic of bubby. A 3D one too! I pointed a red arrow at her little face peeking out from behind the placenta that she was using for a pillow haha.. 

https://oi61.tinypic.com/5kfygl.jpg


----------



## terripeachy

Have fun today Caribbean! Glad your little girl is happy.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri - Keeping my fingers crossed for your 3 eggies and that they keep growing.

Carribean - your daughter is beautiful...hope you had fun at your meet up.

AFM - 8dpo and cramping and sore boobs and I feel like AF is going to show any minute.


----------



## TTC74

My chart is looking wonky. Hi, rising pre-O temps. I hope they go back down and stabilize tomorrow. I just started taking clomid last night. So, hopefully my estrogen will be kicking it up a notch.


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTC - Clomid will make your temps a little wonky and that's normal. My RE told me not to even bother temping while I was taking clomid, of course I did anyway.


----------



## somedayisnow

I started clomid last night too and had my first ever night sweats. Fun times.


----------



## Spudtastic

Lan - I hope you had a good night out bowling and got to eat lots of yummy food.

Hope - you sound like you have been very good with your eating. One hotdog won't hurt. I know that feeling though. You enjoy it as it's going in but afterwards is a different story. 

Comfy - the challenge sounds good. 

Terri - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for those three. When do they get tested and how fast do you get the results? I'm guessing asap.

Caribbean - half way already. It's gone so quickly. 

Ttc and someday - I really hope clomid does it for you both this cycle. easter seems like an excellent time for lots of bfps this month.

Afm - nothing new. Just trying to eat well and exercise.


----------



## terripeachy

I got the report and my three embies are still holding on! She said they are supposed to be four-cell today and they are. It's the little things. I'll get another update tomorrow and plan for transfer on Wednesday. Since I'm out of prescription money, I'm not going to wait a cycle (that means more meds) nor pay for testing. I'll just put them back in and hope for the best. It's a "cheap" way of finding out whether they are normal or not.


----------



## TTC74

Based on my chart alone, I would swear that I Od on CD4 - right after AF ended. I know it's a crazy thought, but the last time I got pregnant it was from BD on CD5. Anyone have any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## Comfycushions

Terri, hooray embies are behaving perfectly. Your plan makes perfect sense.

Ttc, I have no idea. O on cd4 does sound odd but who knows. Good luck.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Comfy-I'm trying not to get too eager about all this, but it's hard to stay calm considering we honestly have one more chance. But..I'll know for sure in two more days and two more phone calls. :pray:

TTC-No idea either, but if it's happened before, it can happen again.


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - this is so exciting!! keep multiplying little embies!

TTC - that would definitely not be typical but who knows! keep BD'ing!

nuthin going on here - lost 2 more lbs, I'd like to lose 3-5 more. I didn't have much to lose to begin with, I don't think (I didn't get a scale until 2 weeks into any of this watching my food/start exercising thing in Jan). Based on the night that I weighed myself then, right when I got the scale out of the box, I've lost 6lbs. :) and 4 of that has been on this competition diet thing! I guess it really does work.


----------



## Lanfear333

Penelope-my cats have been taking turns wanting to be constantly near me. It's pretty funny.

Spud-I took high score for our backward bowling game and ate two plates of food. It was pretty epic. We won two different awards and DH and I each won high score during one of the rounds that night. $$$$

Terri-I'm so glad to hear you've got three doing what they're supposed to be doing. Grow little embies!

Caribbean!!!! I've been wondering about you. So glad to see that scan. She's a beaut!

AFM, the belly is popping and I'm just past 7 weeks. I'm either getting fat or pregnant, if I look at it from others perspective. I got some new clothes this weekend so I can be comfortable, but was disappointed in the maternity selections locally. The store clerks are all like, "You can buy them online," and I retort, "How am I supposed to know if they fit?". Blank stare every time. I found some loose dresses that I can wear leggings under while it's still cold, instead.


----------



## beekay

Just a quick pop-in for me.

Terri - Three perfect eggies just in time for Easter - it's meant to be! :thumbup: Keep growing "lil chick", "floppsy" and "cottontail"!:happydance: :haha: 

Caribbean - Beautiful pic! She looks very snuggly!:sleep:

AFM - Feeling a little "blah" this cycle.....trying to regain some positivity but struggling with that right now. My stupid CBFM is set to the wrong time - didn't adjust for daylight savings time.....so now it didn't ask me for my normal test before I left for work (my "testing window" wasn't open for another hour)....so I guess I'll miss today's test - not sure what to do for the rest of the testing days (it's past CD4 so I can't change my window). My temps have been flat - they seem "too flat" (exact same for past four or five days)....and I'm wondering if my thermometer is malfunctioning...it shouldn't need batteries as it's brand new :growlmad:

Hopefully I'll lose this "funk" as the day/week goes on. 

Hope everyone else is having a great start to the week! :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

lan, that's great!! Money AND plates of food - that's a good night in my book!

speaking of book - I hope you pop in soon to see us! I hope everything is going well and you're just reveling in the new little squishy face you get to kiss!

and speaking of new squishy faces - taurus, I hope the very same for you and you're little punkin!

and speaking of little punkins - caribbean, I totally forgot to remark on the baby girl pics! So adorable, I love that she's looking all snuggly.

beekay - I hope you're able to get out of the funk too. :( Remember that your body gives you other clues to let you know you're O'ing. Do you find that you get a good amount of ewcm around that time? or a certain # of days beforehand?

and I guess I just realized that DH and I have one more month to try for free, so I should start hounding him soon. He's been on clomid now for more than 3 months, so his spermies should be ready to go. Trying to decide if I'll do OPKs and temping. I just might have to!

PS - I'm sorry about all of the diet updates - that's all I've really had going on and I've been overly excited that it's actually working! ha! but I realize this isn't a weight loss site, it's a TTC site!


----------



## terripeachy

Quick update from me..the doctor called EEK! He said 'I left a message on your cell, so you can listen to that....yourembryosalllookfine, bye.' He freaks me out!!
Two are 8 cell and one is 9 cell so they are right on track. Can I do this yet, :happydance: HA!!HA!!

beekay-I hear ya on feeling blah..it happens to the best of us, and sometimes that CBFM doesn't even work. I know people who use it and have gotten pregnant without even a peak or high or whatever you're supposed to get. Keep BD'ing. hee hee.

Wish2-Talk all you want about your diet. It's fun to hear about other stuff other than TTC every.single.day. I'm excited for your weight loss!

Lan-Awesome bowling news. I know that you are such a competitor, so it's great that you won.


----------



## TTC74

Yay, Terri! Grow little embryos, grow!


----------



## Vonn

Alright, Terri--Just a couple days til transfer time. Woohoo! I can't recall, are you transferring all three? I'm so glad to hear they are developing just as they should.

Beekay--I've heard that it's good news for temps to the same, it means things are steady and consistent; better for your body than wildly erratic. I hope you find that encouraging!

Wish--Congrats on weight loss.

Caribbean--Thanks for sharing pics of your little miss. She looks adorable! Good to hear from you.

Bookwrmgrl--We are thinking of you and Amelia! If anyone wants an update, I checked their website and they have posted recently. https://baby.rocksolyd.com/

Taurus--We are thinking of you and James!


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn- yeah for my age they recommend 3. I've always done three so I'm just taking the cheap way out instead of getting the testing done. I guess my deposit is non-refundable but oh well. I've spent way too much to spend another dime on this process. Well, I will buy more decaf tea, but that's about it. :haha:


----------



## Taurus8484

Ladies i have been stalking and will post again soon.....my fingers are crossed for all of you


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you for posting Book's blog, Vonn! I just got all teary reading her husband's post!! 

terri - SO exciting, I can't really write anything other than that!! triplets coming your way...??

man, I'm just over the moon. Another woman I've been posting with for over a year just got her BFP after IUI yesterday. This has been a great spring so far!!! You're next, terri!


----------



## AugustBride6

How exciting, Terri!


----------



## Lanfear333

Thanks for sharing the blog, Vonn.

Taurus, nice to see you pop in!

Terri-that news is excellent. 

Lots of happy stuff in here lately.


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-Sorry the witch got you. Ugh..Now go make that honeymoon baby!!

Wish2-Awesome news for your friend. I'm so thrilled to see another success. My girlfriend has her last IUI this weekend, and I am really hoping she gets prego this time around. She's kind of a complainer, so it'll be nice for her to be done with doctors/nurses and she can change her complaints to something else. hee hee.

Vonn-I had been checking Book's blog, but I thought they gave up, so thanks for letting us know that she updated. I'll be sure to check it in a few.

My foster dog is coming back this afternoon for 4-6 weeks so I'm super pumped up. Yesterday was a great day for news for me, so I hope everything stays going great for the rest of the week.

:wave: to everyone else!


----------



## Lanfear333

Yay for more time with Fun! Was he not happy at the shelter?


----------



## terripeachy

No, he's perfectly happy (other dogs to smell, people to look at). They just want him back in foser so that he doesn't reinjure his leg. Plus, they have a ton of pit bulls at the center, and since they know someone who loves him, why not let me keep him for a little while longer. :happydance:


----------



## moni77

Still stalking but slowing down quite a bit and by the time I catch up reading everyone's posts - I have forgotten what I wanted to say to half of you!

So to be "fair" to all - Hi and FXed for current testers!

AFM - getting bigger. Had a prenatal massage on Sat - great idea - highly recommended!


----------



## penelopejones

I'm like Moni - I don't know how you all keep track of everyone's posts. Or do you take notes? 

Good luck Terry! And glad about the puppy. 

And good luck to everyone else. 

Lan - how are you doing? any more symptoms?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wow so much going on here. 

Terri - That's great you get the dog back for a while, do you think you might end up keeping him?

11dpo for me today....just waiting


----------



## terripeachy

Today is the day!! The doctor just called, and he laughed at me because I always tell him that he's freaking me out by calling. He sighs a lot, so it's always super stressful.

The results are in and there are still three. One is excellent, one is high and one is high-medium. So...based on my previous results, we're going to put all three back and pray it works. He said 'Hopefully I'll be calling you in two weeks to say congrats.' I agreed. Transfer is at 1pm today.

Hope-Not really sure. I'm supposed to watch a neighbor's dog in a few weeks. If he can get along with this dog, I will consider keeping him and still fostering. If they don't get along, I'll probably give him back. I love fostering SOOO much. It's nice having different dogs, different personalities, and it's also nice staying out late and not having to worry about getting home to let the dog out, going out in the rain/snow etc...We'll see.


----------



## Wish2BMom

WAHOO, terri!!! Good luck on the transfer!!! Stick, embies, STICK!!! At least Mr. Excellent! :)

Hi Moni and Penelope! Thanks for popping in. PJ - how are you feeling?

Happy Hump Day! Lost another lb and starting the BD'ing seshes tonight. Started temping this morning but I won't be doing it the whole time. Prod just til I O, then 9 days later to see where things still are.
All good things going on except that my work task for the rest of the week is to get a test case workbook written out for my client. She wants me to write tests for taking screen shots, like it's something our software allows her to do. Um.....your computer allows you to do that and I would rather not spend my time writing a test case for it. I wouldn't be annoyed except for the fact that this is a common theme - making us run around for stupid stuff until she's satisfied.


----------



## AugustBride6

Oh my goodness, Terri! How exciting is that! :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

Fx for your little eggies to burrow in!


----------



## Lanfear333

Wish-I had a boss like that. They're the worst, aren't they? DANCE PUPPET, DANCE! Ugh.

Terri-I am so excited for you. FX that you get at least one of those little beans to stick. I totally get what you mean about it being nice not having to worry about getting home to let the dog out. I have a Yorkiepoo and she can only make it for about 5 or 6 hours.

Penelope-Just some nausea here and there, no puking yet, though. Still hungry a lot and milk is one of the only things that makes me feel better.

I have my nurse intake appointment this afternoon. I love the NP at this office. She's really awesome. I know they're going to prick my finger to do a blood test, and pinpoint my due date, but I'm unsure how much different this will be from the last time considering I'm over 35. I'm interested to find out.


----------



## terripeachy

Lan-Hope all goes well.

Penelope-Thanks for checking in...sometimes if I have a lot to remember, I'll click the 'go advanced' button and it shows more posts than the one on the current page. If I don't have a lot to remember, I'll just try to think about what everyone is saying.

Wish2-Nice job on the weightloss, but sucky about your client. Hopefully you can get the tasks finished soon. Wouldn't it be great if for each one, you just type 'press printscreen, copy, paste.' HA!!HA!!

TTC-Your chart is still looking great for pre-O. I'm going to be stalking your chart for sure.

Moni-I'm still on babywatch for you. Yeah! 

Hope-11dpo...the countdown is on for testing...I can't wait to read your announcement. :winkwink:

Taurus/Book-Hope you are both doing well, and thanks for checking in.


----------



## somedayisnow

Terri- I have my whole body crossed for you. At least one of those beans is going to stick, I just know it. :baby:

Wish- You're my weight loss inspiration. I, too, am trying to shed some pounds but in my case there's a lot more of me to shed. :blush:


----------



## Wish2BMom

believe me - my snarky side was really wanting to write that!! though if they had a problem with it, they'd be wanting us to open a bug and fix it! NO THANKS!


----------



## Wish2BMom

it's definitely hard, Someday! this plan really works, though - I'm shocked.


----------



## moni77

Terri - hopefully we are still at least a month away on my babywatch...(you will probably have to remind me I said this in 2 weeks!)


----------



## somedayisnow

Wish2BMom said:


> it's definitely hard, Someday! this plan really works, though - I'm shocked.

What's the plan? I'll take all the help I can get.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi everyone. 
I also struggle to remember what everyone has said. I try to read back on the posts and go from there but even then I forget.

Terri - I also have everything crossed for you. I can cross my legs because it's not o time yet.

afm - I asked hubby the other night if he's keen for number two still. He said yes. So I said let's try really hard this month. The next day he had a day off so we had a lunch time session....twice. Twice hasn't happened in a long time. It's just a shame it was only cd6 he he.

We went to a wedding yesterday. I ate soo much all day. Then last night I had an 'I am pregnant' dream. I only think I had that dream though because I have my suspicions that the bride is just pregnant and I ate so much food all day that I'm fat and bloated.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Good luck Terri!! Thinking of you and those awesome little sticky embies...


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri - I am so wishing praying and keeping everything crossed for you. I have a really good feeling this is going to be it for you. 

Spud - Sounds like you two have been getting lots of practice.

Wish - You're doing awesome with your weight loss...good job!

12DPO and BFN for me today so looks like I'll be out again this month which makes me a bit sad as it looks like no 2015 baby for us. One more month of trying until BCP then IVF

Sorry if I missed anyone, but keeping my fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hope - sorry for the bfn. I really hope that ivf works for you. 

Terri - I hope those little embies are getting warm and snuggly.

Afm - more bd practice today again. I'm not sure if I should tell dh to slow down or not. Will he have stamina for when o gets here.

I'm also being very rude. we have dhs family here for dinner. There are 10 of them sone visiting from overseas and from a city at the other end of the country. We've spent the last three days together. It's 9.20pm and I am very tired. I've snuck upstairs to get some early sleep/rrest. I tell myself it's ok because dh had originally told them 8 pm was the leaving time. Plus I will get woken up by dd around midnight, 3 pm, 4pm and 5 pm and getting up at 6am. So I tell myself it's ok. And frankly now that I'm older I think more about me and care less what others think.


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-A) they are his family, so you don't have to stick with them for three days straight like he does, otherwise, you won't be inviting them again and B) yeah, so what if you leave. They are adults too (I imagine), and when they overstay their welcome, you are not required to continue to be a part of the conversation C) you do have a young child. Do what makes you happy!

Hope-Are you sure it wasn't a squinter??? I'm hoping and wishing and praying that this cycle is yours too. Well, you have one more natural, so one more chance, but I was really thinking this one was it for you. *sigh*

someday-Wish wrote about her eating plan a few pages back. Or..do a search for her recent posts. She definitely told us about it in the latter half of March.

Bookwrmgal-If you're checking in, I just want to say that Aaron's write up was so sweet. I had tears in my eyes reading it. Awww...that is love.

AFM-Decaf tea is not as satisfying as coffee, but it'll have to do. I may get another cup. Coffee fills me up. Tea just tastes good.


----------



## beekay

Hope - Sorry for the bfn :nope: Still keeping that little spark alive that it may be a late positive! :flower:

Terri - That is very exciting news! :happydance: I have a warm and fuzzy feeling that one of these little beans will stick :thumbup: (For the record, I'm rooting for "cottontail") :haha: Also, what a fabulous new profile pic! :thumbup:

Lan - How did the appointment go?

Spud - Keep being busy! :haha:

Hope everyone else is having a great month - I looooove "chocolate month".....I mean "Easter" :happydance::haha::happydance:

AFM - just sitting at CD13....go my first "high" on CBFM today (I usually get four of those before "peak"....but let the BD'ing commence! Ha!). It will be an awkward BD time for me for the next couple/few months, as my folks just sold their home with a very quick possession-date for the new owners, so they are living with us while they house-hunt! I love having them around - but I'm sure it will make the BD planning a little more challenging ;)


----------



## TTC74

Well, I took my last dose of clomid last night. I'm hoping my temps return to normal soon and these darn hot flashes subside. They've been insane this month!


----------



## Wish2BMom

somedayisnow said:


> Wish2BMom said:
> 
> 
> it's definitely hard, Someday! this plan really works, though - I'm shocked.
> 
> What's the plan? I'll take all the help I can get.Click to expand...

It's called the 'Game On!' diet - it's a competition with friends. But even if you're not competing, clearly it's still a diet of sorts. It's actually restructuring how I eat/drink throughout the day. I've lost 5lbs in 2.5 weeks.
I'll PM you the details b/c it's a little tough to find them online b/c there's a whole book they want you to buy to go along with it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha I struggle remembering what everyone said too! I think I even skipped over Taurus' quick note and she was right before me! Hi Taurus & James! :wave:

terri - so you are PUPO now? Are you temping or anything to keep track or just having zen time? Anything else that you do special during this time? I have no idea what's supposed to help but I've seen ladies write about being warm and snuggly.

spud - you are more than ok going up to bed whenever you need to if the baby is going to get you up at those hours! It's not rude at all. I'm sure you politely excused yourself and didn't just throw your arms up and say 'peace out, girl scout!' And i'm a little jealous of how easy BD'ing seems to be for you guys! I basically had to jump on top of DH last night. Isn't he interested in making this on our own?? ugh.

hope - you and me girl - hopefully this is a late + for you, but one more natural cycle. Let's get it!! :thumbup:

TTC - woohoo! I hope for you that the hot flashes go away too. I have been getting them for years, every so often. they are awful. don't know what's going to happen when I hit menopause, I might spontaneously combust. When are you expecting to O? (unless you did the other day, your temps are so high!)

beekay - bow chicka wow wow! Good luck!

afm - cd12/13 depending on when you count my AF starting. But BD'ed last night, will again i hope until next Tues. Temping too so I know when to stop. No OPKs, though - I've seen too many people get frustrated by them lately!

Happy Friday Eve, everyone!


----------



## terripeachy

Nah..I'm not temping. I was looking at my thermometer last night (I can't even remember the last time I temped) and I thought, well, this is the last time I'll be seeing you. 

I'm not doing anything special really except trying to stay warm (I always have a blanket/housecoat on at home), and drink decaf tea. I had two cups of hot tea yesterday after transfer, and two cups already this morning. I normally have one cup of coffee in the morning and a hot tea in the afternoon, and maybe once a week I'll have a hot tea at night. Whatever is gonna happen is gonna happen. I'm going to try to be zen, although that's really unlike me. HA!


----------



## TTC74

I normally O between CD14 and CD16. I was definitely thinking that I may have Od around CD4 but that would be SO early (it wouldn't be the first time that I Od super early, though). I sure hope that I haven't Od yet, though, because I didn't have the clomid on board then! I've read that temps can be artificially high on clomid. So, I'm thinking that might be why my temps are so high.


----------



## alison29

I have to jump in on this post Spud. I just had my inlaws here for 3 days too. Last night their last night i went back to my room at 8! So don't feel bad at all about 920. My kids follow me and finally simmer down it's the only way somenights. Plus i have already heard the stories my dh is telling at least two times and I have work today.

Good luck Terri, i am cheering for you too. Wouldn't twins be great?!

Hi TTC and everyone else. I would bet TTC that you did not O on day 4. I bet it's yet to arrive.


----------



## somedayisnow

Spud- They were told to leave by 8PM so that's on them. You keep doing what's best for you and let your husband stay up.

TTC74- I also took my last dose of clomid last night. I go in for US tomorrow morning.
Clomid side effects:
Day 1- night sweats but only from the waist down. It was weird.
Day 2 - less night sweats
Day 3 - I was in a rage. I hated everyone and everything.
Day 4 - nothing
Day 5 - nothing

Wish - Thanks for the diet info. I got your pm and I replied back.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## penelopejones

Terry - Good luck! We are all rooting for you. And I love the new profile pic too (and your dress). 

Wish - I don't know what a "test case" is but that does sound really annoying. What line of work are you in? 

Spud - Good luck with the bd'ing. I know what you mean about stamina.... DH and I would often start out like gangbusters and then lose steam right around the time I was actually O'ing. 

Hope - 12DPO ... you could still have a chance, right? 

AFM, feeling okay. Just a little tired but no morning sickness. Except I'm starting to show already! I feel like I already need stretchy pants. Must update my yoga pants wardrobe as the ones I have are many years old and make me feel schlubby.


----------



## Wish2BMom

bump pics are welcome too, penelope! and lan! and anyone! :) though I don't know how you're showing with just a blueberry in there.

oh, I'm an exciting Business Analyst/Implementation Consultant/Systems Analyst/Quality Assurance Lead-because-no one-else-knows-how-to-do-it-well-but-I-hate-it-so-much at a small software company in Burlington, MA. A test case is just a list of steps you would perform on an item to make sure it meets requirements. So if you were testing baby diapers, you'd test for absorbency, fit, spillage, adhesiveness, etc. Each one of those would have a test case associated to it. Cue eyes glazing over...NOW! :haha:

TTC/someday - clomid sounds awful!

terri - you're PUPO now, right? love that acronym, ha! feeling anything? I don't know how soon you're supposed to feel something since you're not technically waiting for the egg to travel to the uterus. You skipped that part. :)

anyway - happy Friday all! and Happy Easter! :bunny:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Nah..I don't feel anything and I don't know what/how/when I would. Some people have zero symptoms for a long time and others are noticing tons of stuff. I'm not a huge observer, so it would really have to be something special for me to notice. My decaf tea drinking is getting easier. Especially if I start doing my work immediately and focus on other things. When I drink my coffee, I just enjoy it and drink it slowly and don't do any work. HA!!HA!! Drinking tea is going to get me a raise. Grrrr..

penelope-Yeah, show us some bump pics sometime!

alison-Thanks.

TTC-When I was temping, my post O temps were usually over 98, so even though yours look high, it's just because they started so low. I'm pretty sure you'll be over 98 when you do ovulate. fxfx.


----------



## Gypsey4

Terri - I am sending positive vibes out into the universe for those little beans to burrow in. We are all rooting for you!

Lan - How are you doing?

Penelope - Glad you are feeling good. Morning sickness is the worst!

AFM - I am a bit queasy and tired. My pants are getting tight already too. With my last pregnancy I wore my normal pants well into the second trimester. Now I guess I am all stretched out!


----------



## Rainshiny

Terry - hey, did u get a new job after you graduated?

When I tried clomid once, I had no symptoms. 

I read the posts about Amelia. So touching!! It's amazing everything turned out so well when it seemed so perilous a few months ago. Hmmm, I wonder if daddy messed up that day giving her a bottle, and forgetting his wife for a couple hours! I can see he might be in trouble, lol. It's understandable cause it must have been such a whirlwind. By the way a study last year said formula was as good as breastfeeding - the prior studies do not control for the environment piece. Made me feel better since we can't easily breast feed an adopted infant.
If all of you in the tww need a laugh, there are so many funny April fools jokes on the www-some crashed and burned but were still funnier!
Going to hike this weekend! DW is away for a week &#128546;


----------



## somedayisnow

I don't think clomid is my friend. Went in this morning for an ultrasound and there was only one follicle. I keep telling myself I only need one but it sure would have been nice to at least have two. The one I do have is only at 13.5 so I need to go back on Monday for another us. By then IF it has grown to at least 19, I'll trigger that night and have the iui on Wednesday. 

Anyone know how to bribe, threaten, or cajole a follicle? :coffee:

The weird thing is the 13.5 follicle is on my right side (my bad side) where I had part of my ovary removed in Sept. My "good side" that's supposed to have nothing wrong with it didn't produce even a tiny follicle. Zip, zilch, nada. :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

Someday, yeah you only need one good one, so the clomid is probably doing its job. I don't know any tricks to get a follicle to grow, unfortunately. See what happens over the weekend. You'll be ok. :hugs:

Rain-no, I didn't get a new job. Things are fine where I am now considering I have a million appointments and such. The only sucky thing was the new insurance plan. Have a great weekend!


----------



## TTC74

Anyone else had a weird month with multiple temp shifts before O? I know clomid cycles can look weird but this is just crazy.


----------



## Wish2BMom

someday - I wish I did! but yep, you only need one. C'mon little follie, grow!! GL on Monday, report back!

TTC - I have no idea what your temps are doing! for giggles, will you test in a couple of days? that would be around 11dpo, if you in fact O'ed on cd4!


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTC74 said:


> Anyone else had a weird month with multiple temp shifts before O? I know clomid cycles can look weird but this is just crazy.

Yes, when I was on clomid my temps were all over the place. Try not to stress.


----------



## TTC74

Wish2BMom said:


> TTC - I have no idea what your temps are doing! for giggles, will you test in a couple of days? that would be around 11dpo, if you in fact O'ed on cd4!

Im sure I will. Especially if my OPKs don't start darkening up soon! They're still SUPER faint. Last month, I didnt O until CD17, though. So, if I'm pulling a repeat, that could explain the light OPKs. Obviously, if I already Od, that would explain it, too. It's hard to believe that's what is going on, though, although I know it's a possibility.


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTC- I see FF gave you dotted crosshairs, are you testing OPK's twice a day?


----------



## TTC74

I am testing twice a day with OPKs. I didn't test while I was actually taking the clomid, though, because I read that you will get false positives that way. I may not have tested on CD10 because I was worried about that. Last month I got intense cramps during O. If I ovulated on CD11, that was absent this month (unless it happened at night and I slept through it). I don't know. I am going to keep BDing just in case.


----------



## Wish2BMom

GL at the u/s today, someday! I hope your follicle grew over the weekend.

TTC - I feel like I'm waiting with popcorn to watch your whole month of temps play out. This is so interesting and I don't know the conclusion!

terri - how are you feeling? almost a week til testing time!

hi to all of the other quiet lurkers out there! :wave: how's everyone doing?

quiet here - trying to figure out if I O'ed or not. I typically don't until cd17, which is today/tomorrow, but I had ewcm all last week and that's gone now. I had O pain on Saturday afternoon. And my left boob is sore now, so I feel like my body is in the TWW. My temps rose Sat and Sun morning, but I had beverages Fri and Sat night, so I know that impacts temps. And my temp dropped below those (but above the Tues, Wed, Thurs temps from last week) this morning (2nd estrogen surge, I suppose?). So I don't know. This is why I stopped temping, b/c I can't help but analyze every little dip and spike!!
I'll BD with DH again tonight and temp in the morning and I should know! :coffee:


----------



## Wish2BMom

PS those would be good puppy/kitten names - Dip and Spike :)


----------



## AugustBride6

I broke down and tested a day early, BFN. AF should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw, August, I'm sorry - what does this mean for you for next month?


----------



## AugustBride6

Depending on DH's work schedule, we will do another IUI. Only 5 more cycles left to catch that egg!


----------



## terripeachy

August-I was looking at your chart over the weekend and had high hopes. Sorry for the drop and the BFN. :hugs:

TTC-Yes, this is an interesting month for you. One normally doesn't O until a week after their last clomid pill, so I think you chart just hasn't settled out yet.

Wish-Hmm...i wonder if you are in the TWW as well. Yay for drinks. hee hee. I took down that pic of me drinking a martini and it makes me think of better days. HA!!HA!! I'm just plodding along here. Orioles baseball starts this afternoon and opening day is Friday, so I'm happy to have something to look forward to. I'm getting used to my hot teas in the morning, and I've fallen in love with Celestial seasonings. Last night I was looking at their product line and there are many that i would like to try. Yes, hello hot tea nerd. Nice to meet you. :coffee:


----------



## Lanfear333

Wish2BMom said:


> PS those would be good puppy/kitten names - Dip and Spike :)

I like giving my pets human names. We have a Daphne, George Purrski, Marilyn Monroe and Elmindreda Farshaw. We also have Bumbles and Patches, but those were names based on traits/characteristics. I'm so glad my husband supports my cat habit. Daphne is our only dog.

My bump is showing, but I have yet to take any pics. 

Terri-I keep thinking about you and sending you positive energy. Hope it's making it's way to you!

AFM-some days I feel fine, some I feel like I have a hangover, but no actual puking. My SIL gave me a bunch of maternity clothes, so I shouldn't have to shop for hardly anything. :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

terripeachy said:


> TTC-Yes, this is an interesting month for you. One normally doesn't O until a week after their last clomid pill, so I think you chart just hasn't settled out yet.

I'll definitely be getting in my BD just in case because the Dr didn't think I would O this early. So, I'm wondering if my chart is just wacky this cycle, too.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh I love tea, terri! I've been getting into it more too since I slowed way down on coffee. I have 2 cups of green tea in the morning - usually a green mint and a green something else. Right now I have some Lipton's green/acai/blueberry and a green/orange/pomegranate/jasmine or something. So I have one of each, then I'm done with the caffeinated ones. 
I'll have to look up Celestial Seasonings' options online. They don't jump out at me as much as Bigelow usually.

lan - that's awesome of your SIL! everyone's going to have kids for a few years by the time i get preggo, so I'm sure there won't be many hand-me-downs! I only have one friend who is as tall as me anyway, so slim pickins. And I love your pet names. We usually do human names too - we have Morgan, Mila (our kitties) and my FIL's dog Jake.


----------



## Wish2BMom

let's see if this works - I updated my chart into my sig, I think.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-It worked!! I used to hound everyone about their charts, but I stopped because I figured I was pretty annoying. hee hee. I do like stalking charts when I'm not researching hot tea. I think the Celestial Seasonings packaging draws me in. Bigelow is only two colors and just kind of plain, but celestial seasonings has pictures and such. Not only am I now a hot tea nerd, but I'm 5 years old and drawn to pretty pictures. hee hee.


----------



## AugustBride6

Terri- I'm a hot tea nerd also! I keep a basket on my kitchen counter full of different Traditional Medicinals & Yogi teas! Probably one for every issue you can think of :haha:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri - I love Celestial Seasonings Tea too. A gal on another thread that is doing IVF said her Doctor told her no caffeine at all 3 months before TTC through the 1st trimester. She has been drinking the Bengal Spice which I love. I'm bummed to give up my one cup of caffeine green tea per day, but if that's what it takes so be it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

see - this is what is so frustrating!! My doc said my amount of caffeine was fine. I drank 1.5 cups of coffee a day and she said that it's only a big deal if it's around more than 2 (I don't recall exactly b/c I was well under). And tea is less agitating to the system. I can't tell if I'm limiting myself conceiving or if it's not a big deal at all.

terri - I'm the SAME way, I love chart-stalking. I would be frustrated at me for talking about my temps and not just showing them! haha


----------



## terripeachy

Hope-They told me no caffeine or alcohol (obviously) during the TWW, so I'm abiding to it. I tried cutting back for this cycle from the beginning, but I wasn't very successful. I drink one coffee in the morning (weekdays only unless I really want a coffee on the weekend), and it hasn't been too bad so far. I think I just like the warmth and the idea of coffee. The hot tea does fit the warmth bill.


----------



## somedayisnow

August - Sorry about the BFN. Hopefully, you'll catch the golden egg next month.

Terri - I love tea or at least I used to until I moved to SoCal. It's usually too darn hot for tea and I can't stand iced-tea. I'm weird like that. Either I love or hate a food/drink depending on whether or not it's hot or cold.

Lan- I adore cats. Big ones, small ones, ones that can kill a person, ones that at worst can snuggle you to death. I have two at home probably scratching the heck out of my couch as I type.

Wish- I hate getting conflicting information from doctors. Last week, my doc told me it would be okay if I had a glass of wine on Easter Sunday. I reminded her that I'm 42, fat, with dusty eggs and the last thing I need is for alcohol to make this whole getting pregnant thing any harder than it already is. Thank you very much. :coffee:

afm, I had another ultrasound today. My lone follicle is now at 17 (well two more sprung up since Friday and are only at 10 each) so I'm supposed to trigger tomorrow night at 10pm and have my IUI on Thursday morning. Between now and then me and my follicle and eggs are going to have a serious conversation about the importance of growth and quality.


----------



## maquita2000

Hi Guys! Well I guess you already might have imagined as I didnt write back... it was a BFN... didnt work... and its been worse than the first one.

Ive been feeling irritated, looots of headaches and been fighting with hubbie a lot... It really hasnt been pretty. I gets lots of insomnia and get worried about everything... Im in general not a happy person lately =( My husband doesnt know how to handle the situation and its been horrible. Sorry to vent but, sometimes I feel I married a child... =( (maybe thats why I dont need a child of my own lol).

My mother found a hospital where I can adopt a baby very easily here in Oaxaca, Mexico as they're babies that immigrants, going towards the US, abandon. It's nice my mom found that option but it really gets me so sad een thinking about it. I guess I'm not ready yet and I don't know if that would be an option for me =(

Were now thinking about going to NY to see a "famous" Dr. Sandler... (my IVF doctor ended up being an a**). I'm beginning to want to give up trying for IUIs, In vitros, etc... I know that's the "best" way to go and that I have to keep on fighting for it, but sometimes I just get mad at God for being in this situation... and for having to deal with all this... Ive been super depressed and feeling like nothing is worth anything anymore.

Seems the next step is testing the chromosomes in blood prior to going to this guru... Now Im not even sure it's worth it going to a "guru"... all doctors suck (sorry, just being bitter, like ive been lately) =( I was neverlike this before. I think I was never in my life as depressed as now...

Hopefully I do get pregnant after from all this troubles...


----------



## Vonn

Maquita--I'm so sorry you did not get your bfp. And I'm sorry to hear your dh is acting childish. They have no idea what this is like on our end to begin with, and then to not buck up, I'm sure it's super aggravating. It's okay to be down, you have been on a total emotional rollercoaster and it's really hard.

Someday--I love the visual of you giving a stern talking-to to your poor little follicle! Haha. Don't forget to sweet talk it, too! GL with the trigger.

Terri--You are nearly through your first week. Plus, now you have baseball to distract you! I'm thinking of you.

Wish--I hope you catch your bfp naturally this month!

Hi everyone else! 

RE hot tea--I drink so much hot tea, I have now started to buy it on Amazon in bulk. I just bought a 6-pack of tea with shatavari & cardamom in it. All of my teas have purposes: red rasp leaf for uterus, daily detox for liver cleanse, pau d'arco for candida. They don't really taste good...all bark and leaves and seeds. I'll be thrilled if they help me get my bfp, though! 

AFM--Just had baseline ultrasound today. Not great on the antral follicle count, but I'm gonna stay positive. I start clomid tomorrow tonight. Will go back on the 14th for another scan. I'm really curious to see how my body responds to clomid.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hi everyone :) :flower:

I am here, just lurking. I usually check the forums on my phone, which is a pain in the ass to actually write posts on. I barely ever sit at a computer when I'm back in Australia, which explains why I am way more chatty when I go to the Caribbean as I use the computer a lot more!

So.. I've been diagnosed with Gestational Diabetes. Which sucks. I now have to take my blood glucose levels 4 times a day, and now I have appointments at the hospital every 2 weeks. Which involves basically a 9 am - 3pm time slot (dropping daughter off, driving to mall.. park.. take bus into hospital... etc...) Just for them to say "Are you eating properly? Oh good. Okay see you in 2 weeks" :growlmad:

This is on top of the midwife appointments AND the doctor/OB appointments. So that's a hell of a lot of appointments that take up almost an entire day just for a 20 - 30 minute appointment! :growlmad: They will sometimes put the GD appointments on the same day as another appointment but sometimes there aren't any available. 

The good news is, my little bub is squirming away every day, I can feel tumbles and tickles, and the other morning when I was trying to sleep in as long as possible, I felt a teeny little kick down low in my abdomen. :cloud9: <3

Now I know this is my second baby... but holy crapola, Batman. Showing much?? Well I was a fatty before, but still!

https://oi58.tinypic.com/2mq2q8o.jpg


----------



## Spudtastic

Maquita - I'm really sorry to hear about your bfn and also your depression. As someone else said it is ok to feel like this though not nice. I've felt the bitterness and depression you talk about and haven't felt the support from family. It will pass I promise you Though it may take a while. I hope you feel better soon. 

Terri - I was drinking a cuppa earlier when I read your tea post. I just loVe tea. I could drink one cup after another.

Caribbean - sorry to hear about your diabetes. Your bump looks cute. I also look at this forum on my phone. Sometimes it's just easier to answer from a computer. 

Hi everyone else 

Afm - thanks for the support from me bailing from the family do. They left not long after.
so I debated whether to buy the bulk pack of hpts from the internet so I can test as I please during the next tww or would I be able to just wait to 12dpo. So I hunted and ordered a bulk pack of cheapies from the UK. Cd13 for me. Bding marathon due to start in 3 days. Whoop whoop.


----------



## TTC74

With a low temp this morning, FF took away my crosshairs. Even FF doesn't know what to do with my data this month. Ha!


----------



## terripeachy

Maquita-Sorry to hear about your BFN. It is very easy to get caught up in all this stuff and then feel depressed because it's not happening for you,but it SEEMS like it's happening for everyone else. Every now and again I wonder if I have a little bit of depression. I don't know the answer though. I am just trying to remain calm, watch shows that make me laugh (Modern Family is seriously my new favorite show!), and just take it easy. I believe it God and I know that there is a plan for me no matter what happens, and that is what is getting me through. Hopefully the doctor in NY can help, and if not, just know you gave it your all. Don't even get me started on husbands. I hope you are feeling better today. :hugs:

Vonn-I wouldn't be able to drink bark. I have to put several splendas in my tea, which probably isn't that good, but I also put them in my coffee. I can't imagine drinking tea with barks and sticks. But..if that is what you need, do it up! and yes, so happy baseball is here.

Caribbean-Welcome back!! I love that polka dot dress you have on and your bump is amazing! hee hee. did you pick a name yet? Sorry to hear about the diabetes, but hopefully it will only stick around until you have the baby and no more checking bloods 4x a day.

Spud-Glad you're in-law free for a while, and woohoo on the BD marathon. 

someday-Hope the trigger goes well tonight and don't upset your follicle just yet. Keep it on your good side until after your TWW. You may upset it for no reason. hee hee. 

AFM-Not a whole lot going on today. Getting the oil changed in my car, and then picking up a friend's dog tonight while they go away for spring break. I am just HOPING that my foster dog and this little dog, get along. I think they will, but you just never know. My foster dog is turning into such a spoiled brat. Because he knows our routine, he tries to go against it and see if he can get us to react. Sometimes it works. :dog: HA!!HA!


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning all! 

maquita - I'm so sorry you're feeling blue and frustrated. REALLY hard not to with all we're going through for something that should be 'natural'. I may have posted this before, I apologize if I did. But someone from Ireland posted a great Irish proverb/quote one time that stuck with me - 'What is meant for you will not pass you by'. So you keep doing what you have the strength for and, like terri said, then you know you gave it your all. No second guessing. :flower:

vonn - good luck with clomid! I hope it works for you!

someday - hahahaha I think you're the first person to tell the doc 'don't tell ME to have any alcohol!'

caribbean - WICKED CUTE BUMP! I love the dress/shirt too! I hate responding from my phone too.

spud - BD away! ee err ee err ee err (that's a squeaky bed)

terri - one week til testing time! or almost...I'm doing Seinfeld math.

afm - BD marathon is over. GOOD! tired of asking DH if he's up for another round! But at least he didn't sigh this time! 
I asked this in another thread but I'll ask here too since there's so much experience. Has anyone ever experienced an overall drop in temp? i ask b/c when i first started taking my temps vaginally, post-O they'd be over 99. As you can see, they are not and I'm pretty sure I O'ed on Saturday (or Fri according to my chart but I felt pains on Sat). I haven't even touched 99 yet. Here are some recent changes I've made:
- season change, but clearly i didn't make that
- changed out our duvet cover from a REALLY heavy one that made me sweat to a lighter one
- lost 5lbs
- eating better/working out more

thoughts? any of these things impact BBT?


----------



## Lanfear333

Tea Ladies-I was told not to drink herbal teas while pregnant because they haven't sufficiently studied the herbs to know the effect on the baby. I didn't find much of anything about ttc, though. Just wanted to share.

Wish-I was also told that 1-2 cups of weak coffee or a can of pop (soda, Coke, whatever you call it based on where you are) is ok. Don't you love that everyone seems to hear something different? :wacko: I love the "Seinfeld math" comment. One of my favorite shows. My overall temps changed when the temperature dropped, and then again when I added a foam mattress pad, so it could be either one!

Someday-give that follicle some tough love and tell it to behave! 

Maquita-I hope your spirits lift soon and am sorry you're feeling down.

Vonn-I hope the clomid works for you!

Carribbean-Cute Bump! I am popping early, too. Also, I just love polka dots.

Spud-Hope your marathon gets you that bfp!

TTC-Just relax and I'm sure your temps will figure themselves out.

Terri-I hope your foster and your friends dog get along well. Happy Baseball season. Both our teams won yesterday.

AFM-Just trying to bust out a HUGE payroll. We had Phantom of the Opera here this last week and it requires so many people to make it happen. I will try to take a bump photo soon. Now that I have all my SILs maternity clothes it actually looks like a bump.


----------



## Spudtastic

:Yes I totally agree on the herbal tea. I don't touch it in the tww. I have read that camomile can cause miscarriage. And when I was pregnant last I looked at the lemon and ginger tea for my morning sickness. It had a list of other herbs etc in it including camomile and it said on the packet if pregnant do not drink more than one a day. It was the only brand that had the warning. It is a particularly conscious brand with unbleached yea bags and fairtrade etc.

Having said that most miscarriages before 12 weeks are chromosomal so if you have one it's probably not just the tea but as lan said the herbs haven't been properly researched for other things.

I think we need hugs :hugs::hugs:

I saw a friend of my husbands yesterday and he said he'd been seeing a cousellor since his partner just walked out on him at Christmas. It made me think...pperhaps I should go and see this lady. I'm a bit depressed too. I cry over my lost baby every day. I feel bad about admitting this because I have a beautiful daughter and I'm sooo lucky because many people just want one. But this last miscarriage has just hit me so hard. Has anyone else been to see a cousellor during this process? Did it help?


----------



## terripeachy

Awwww Spud, obviously, I can't really understand what you're going through, but I am a proponent of counseling and the worst that can happen is you hate your counselor and have to go find another one. Talking about traumatic events and tragedy always helps. I say go for it. 

We do all need hugs. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks Terri  you guys have been my counselors in many ways


----------



## terripeachy

Big news...our next baby is about to be born! Moni sent me a message on words with friends that her water broke around 3:30 this afternoon. She thinks the baby is coming sooner rather than later and she'll be back once everything is done. :happydance:


----------



## penelopejones

Just checking in to say hi! I've been lurking mainly because DD and I got hit with another cold. I swear she's been sick constantly ever since she started daycare in August... which means I've been getting all her bugs. I've just been trying to sleep as much as possible. 

Maquita: I'm sorry to hear your news... it is so hard going through this. I hope the doctor in NY works out. There are some good ones out there, even though many are indeed jerks. 

Good luck to those of you in the TWW! 

Cute bump, Carib!


----------



## somedayisnow

maquita - I'm sorry that you're going through a rough period. We're here for you whenever you need to talk. :hugs:

Vonn- How are you liking clomid? Last night it had me all :wacko: Hopefully, it will do nothing to you except get you your BFP.

Caribbean - Very cute baby bump. I can't believe you're already 21 weeks.

Terri- We need to see some pictures of these dogs, especially the spoiled brat.

Wish- I give you and every else who temps credit. I tried it, hated it and then gave up after one cycle.

Lan- I've never seen Phantom live but I really need to. I have to move it up on my bucket list.

afm, I gave myself the trigger tonight. Holy moly, forcing myself to stick a needle into my belly goes against every survival instinct in my body. You'd think I was about the bungee jump or something. :dohh:

My follicle and I are still on speaking terms. She promises to behave and I promise not to cuss her out. :coffee: 

At my last us, my lining was only at 7.3 so I'm trying to quickly thicken it by using every old wives tale imaginable. Pom juice, vitamin e, flax seed, and today I added Brazil nuts to aid in implantation. Ladies, let me know if I missed anything.


----------



## terripeachy

Here's a picture of Fun..so rotten. He's like a bull in a glass shop compared to the little Yorkie/Bichon. Fun had to go back to his original foster family because the little dog was too scared, and Fun's head was too intimidating when he got near the little dog. I'll see him on Sunday. His foster mom was so surprised at how much he'd grown and how strong he is now. The little dog is so dainty. You hardly know he's around and doesn't make a peep. hee hee.
 



Attached Files:







fun2.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TTC74

After taking away my crosshairs yesterday, FF gave them back today. The color on my OPKs has pretty much disappeared. So, I think it is likely that I just had a wacky month and Od early. I hope it wasn't too early for a good, mature egg. I got in all 5 doses of clomid first.


----------



## Lanfear333

Oh, I just love Fun's sweet face! And those ears!!!!


----------



## beekay

Hi All :flower:

Life has been hectic - I haven't had time to catch up on all your posts! :dohh:

Terri - Hope you are doing well....I've been thinking about you and sending all the positive mojo I could muster! :happydance::haha: 

Caribbean - What a beautiful bump (I love your poka-dots!) :thumbup:

Lan - Sounds like things are going well! Looking forward to your bump progression pics too! :thumbup: 

Someday - Congrats on braving the needle - AND on staying on speaking terms with that follie! Ha! :haha:

Penelope - Hope you and DD feel better soon! :flower:

TTC - Hope your temps sort themselves out soon - try not to read too much into them if you can! FX for you this month! :thumbup:

AFM - I think this month is a write-off. Had both sets of parents in town for most of my fertile window. BD'ing got put on the back-burner. Managed to get in ONE session in my window I think (probably 2 days prior to O, but temps are not really confirming ovulation yet anyways). Hopefully we'll have better timing next cycle!


----------



## Wish2BMom

lan - only 4 weeks and you should be free and clear of any nausea or bad feelings! Good luck on the huge payroll. I used to work at a TPA in payroll, on the systems side, and I did not enjoy myself at all. Could have something to do with the whacked out leadership, though...

terri - Fun is SO CUTE!! that face! that stinks he wasn't able to stick around with the visiting pup, though. How are you feeling?

TTC - glad you got crosshairs! now you can relax and ride out the rest of the cycle. HA! easier said than done.

beekay - I hope you caught the smiley egg! it only takes once!

someday - good luck on the uterine lining thickening project. I don't know what more you could do but I'm sure you could find a slew of other old wives' tale solutions out there! Just make sure they aren't canceling each other out - the more you take, the higher the risk of that. Glad you and follie are friends again! :)

PJ - i'm sorry you're sick again! tis the season as well, but I've always heard that kids' first year in daycare is the WORST on the household's immune systems!

spud - I totally recommend going to talk to someone. Probably a woman b/c you'll have a higher chance of her having gone through it. I think that always makes a good counselor - someone who has gone through some of the same things already. Clearly you can't look up 'counselors who've experienced mcs' in the yellow pages, but you can narrow it down to 50%! Any loss is tough and it must be a completely different situation to feel it so personally and physically with a miscarriage. :hugs:

Hi to everyone else! :wave:

afm - temp rose back up today so I'm happy. I don't have crosshairs yet but I think that's b/c I didn't temp too long before O. I'll manually put them in. I was going to put down the thermometer between now and next Tuesday or so but I don't know if I can. I get so addicted gathering data about my body! So - 4dpo, boring. :)


----------



## alison29

Spud maybe you could read up on it and start a journal about it. That's what most of the self help books I have read lately propose (writing about your feelings to get through them).


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for the compliments on Fun. My friend told me that God folds one ear down so he can keep tabs on the good ones. I thought that was such a cute saying. I have all of my good foster dogs in my cubicle (and yes, there is one pic of my hubs). but my other favorite foster was a YorkiePoo, and he has one hear flopped down. awww..hee hee. The other dogs are beagles, random breeds and all of their ears are down. 

penelope-Sorry you keep getting sick. Hopefully it's building your immune system so you'll be stronger when baby #2 gets through daycare. :)

beekay-You never know..that one session may be the ticket. You won't be suspecting anything at all.

AFM-I'm really not expecting anything at this point. I'm seven days past transfer, and feel like I felt on two days past transfer, and 100% of my TWWs in this year+ process. Hopefully there is something going on on a cellular level, but nothing is going on that I can sense except that I wish I had more jellybeans at my desk. :wacko: My second week of the TWW is definitely the week of doubts. I wanted to drink a coffee so badly today, but I stuck with my tea. *sigh*


----------



## somedayisnow

Terri - I'm in love with Fun. With a face like that he must get away with murder. 

beekay - It must have been great to have the parents for a visit but too bad you and the hubby couldn't find a closet to do more of the bow chicka wow wow. :sex:

Wish - I didn't even think about my methods possibly cancelling each other out. :dohh: Okay, so I'm just going to stick with the pom juice and brazil nuts.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri - Fun is so adorable! I love his ears. Are you going to test early? I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Spud- :hugs: I say if you want to see a counselor go for it. I have been contemplating it myself.

Lan - I love Phantom. I saw it in San Francisco years ago

Carribean - your bump is cute.

Someday - I've heard pineapple core also helps.

Penelope - Hope you feel better soon!

Wish - Not sure if those changes would affect your temps to much, good luck!

Sorry if I missed anyone...Thinking of you all!

AFM - Waiting to hear from RE to see when we will do EndoScratch. Nurse originally said start BCP yesterday and do scratch late April. But I asked her isn't that to early since we probably won't transfer until July and she said oh let me check with Dr. and wait to start BCP. Why do I have to ask these questions, isn't this their job? So frustrating.


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - hang in there! loads of women don't have any symptoms to spot whatsoever. And I adore what your friend said about the one ear. 

Hi to all! been super busy and super stressed at work this week - I hope that's not impacting any egg travels through the tubes. FF gave me cross hairs this morning but I think I O'ed on Sat, not Mon. So I'll be ready for AF in about 6 days. Once again, riiiiiight before I leave for vacation. Ah timing is everything. And if I AM preggo, god willing, we'll be in NEW ORLEANS. I think my folks will have to find out why I'm not having a drop of alcohol!


----------



## terripeachy

Hope! thank goodness you asked the nurse about the scratch being so far away. When I had mine, I was on BCP for the first one and then I think I had the second one soon after I came off BCP. The idea is that the white blood cells are rushing to heal the area, which somehow helps implantation. If you have your scratch so early, the area is healed and the white blood cells have moved onto the scratch on your arm that you got from moving furniture. hee hee. 

And how long are you supposed to be on BCP? For me, the longest was 3 weeks while the shortest was two weeks. I guess if you had a schedule you could see everything line up for a July transfer. I can understand your frustration..Why am I paying you if you don't know/understand the proper order of things????!!!!

Wish-We're getting down to the wire...my vote is for no drinks in NO! hee hee. Have a great time.

AFM-Just trying to finish this day out and start my weekend. The O's home opener is tomorrow and they are saying it's going to be 81 degrees. I can't decide what to wear. I'm not a huge shorts person (I became one on my honeymoon, but I still don't really LIKE wearing them), but I don't want to be sweaty and nasty either. Maybe I should wear my red/orange sun dress. Hmmm..Go Os!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Terri I vote for the sundress because it sounds like Spring has spring! 81! That's almost Caribbean weather!


----------



## Lanfear333

I'm seconding the sun dress vote. They're so comfy. Dresses>shorts always.


----------



## Vonn

Yay for sundresses! We are a ways off from that sort of weather here, so if you can do it, go for it!

Also, thanks for sharing the news about Moni, Terri. Can't wait to learn more! Have any details been shared in other threads?

I've done two days of clomid so far and my temps have been definitely higher the following mornings. I guess clomid messes with temps! I'm with you on that one, TTC. No crazy side effects so far, so that's good. Going to visit the in-laws this weekend and I'd prefer to not be a crazy emotional lady!


----------



## TTC74

Vonn said:


> I guess clomid messes with temps! I'm with you on that one, TTC.

It's crazy! I've got crosshairs, but I'm not even 100% sure if I Od because it would've been SO early, that I wasn't even testing. It was before the Dr even had me on "timed intercourse" for the month. Still no positive OPKs at CD17, though. So, I don't know what to make of it. I'm just continuing to BD and test for O. I've got my progesterone check scheduled for next Wednesday. So, if I haven't gotten a positive OPK by then, I'll at least find out whether I have Od.


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-you are so sweet. I was so excited when I got Moni's message that I posted everywhere. I couldn't remember whether she was in this thread or not. Ha ha. You would think I'm the one going into labor because I was so crazy. So, no, we haven't heard from her yet. She's a month early, so I'm just praying everything is ok. 

After tomorrow's high of 80s it's supposed to drop back down to mid 60s so we're not completely warm here. I'm just so ready for spring it's not even funny.


----------



## somedayisnow

Hope- I look to the professionals for answers - the correct answers- so it frustrates me when I end a conversation with one and feel like I know more than he/she does. It's a good thing you asked.

Vonn - I'm glad that you're not having any side effects from clomid. Mine weren't horrible but they weren't fun either.

Terri- Sundress. Sundress. Sundress.

afm, I had my iui today so the tww has officially begun. Now I wait and pray that my egg who I have christened, "Lola Falana" and donor sperm, "Carlos Fittipaldi" meet, fall in love, and create a baby. :dust:


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome names someday and I hope they meet and like each other too. So much so that they feel like making a baby! hee hee. :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri - Sundress vote here too!

TTC - sorry your cycle is so confusing

Someday - Yay for TWW, I love the names and hope they meet and fall in love too.


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all- just stopping in to say hello! 

I haven't ovulated this cycle yet, but a bit distracted with the upcoming wedding for worrying about TTC!

I love the idea of naming my egg- I'm going to think of a name now!


----------



## Spudtastic

Someday - fingers crossed x x 

Terri - yeah I hope everything is ok with moni. Have you heard anything more?

I read posts on my phone and I think oh I'll reply to everyone later. Then I have so much to catch up on.

Thanks everyone for your advice about the counselor Nd alison - thanks for the journal idea. I like it alot.
hope - I don't think it's a bad idea at all.
there's a good female counselor here so I think I will go and see her.

Cd17 - I spotted again cd15 onwards. This seems to be a new thing post erpc. Should I be worried?
No sign of o yet though. I usually get ewcm a few days before.
I'm also worried that a late ovulation means a bad egg. it frustrates me not to be able to find reliable sources of info. I know late ovulation in a cycle doesn't mean a bad egg but a later ovulation than normal for that individual could mean a bad egg. I know we can't trust madam google but now the idea is in my head. With my last pregnancy I ovulated on cd 20/21 and we all know how that ended. Anyway I have been told I worry too much which I think is true.
will try to bd tonight anyway. 

I'm off to Queenstown With dhs cousin and her son who is islas age. Should be fun if it doesn't rain.


----------



## somedayisnow

Has anyone experienced spotting after an iui? I went to my acupuncturist today and after the procedure he commented on how much I was bleeding. Obviously not huge amounts but he had to press down on a couple of points to make it stop. He even asked me if I was taking aspirin, which I am not. When I got home and went to the bathroom, I saw that I was spotting. It kinda looks like I'm about to start my period. Anyone have this happen to them?

ETA: Just called my doctor's office and was told that spotting sometimes happens and not to worry. Something about the catheter possibly irritating my cervix. I just checked myself again the the spotting has lessened.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!

terri - thanks for the info on moni! I hope everything is ok and they were able to slow Baby Moni down a bit. And I guess I'm the only one who is Team Shorts for a bball game. :) I'm not much of a dress person anyway - too many unexpected things can happen! a wind comes up and blows it up! legs have to be crossed all the time causing thigh sweat! not ideal for this chica. My I make myself out to be lovely, eh? :blush:

someday - I haven't heard of that but I wouldn't be surprised. I'd think if it's still happening by Monday, though, call the doc. I hope it's not pointing to ectopic or anything. And you're hysterical! I love your creativity, always makes me laugh. I'm not naming anyone til I know I got somethin to name!

spud - I hope you've stopped worrying and you're having a great time in Queensland! 

Hi Fez! :wave:

TTC, Vonn, Lan, Carib, Rain, maquita, august, PJ, everyone else - hi! :wave:

afm, I guess i can't argue with FF anymore. Those low temps are out the door and today I got the 99's I've been looking for. Sooooo, guess I O'ed on Monday, which would coincide with my typical O day anyway (cd17). What's up with the ewcm last week then? Glad I used Preseed on Monday! So this bums me out a little bit b/c of all of the BD'ing we did before then. But we did it the day before and the night of, so I guess that's good. I just wanted to hit the day after this month but guess that ship has sailed. Oh well! so 4dpo it is. :)

have a happy weekend everyone! I have to work some tomorrow so I'm sure I'll pop on for a mental break to say hi to any weekend loiterers. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Moni had her baby and all is well. I'll let her announce the other stuff. 

Wish2-it ended up being 49-51 degrees and super overcast. So much for a dress or shorts. I had long socks, long sleeve and short sleeve tee, jacket, ball cap and warm cap (you know my head gets super cold), and tennis shoes. And then we lost 12-5. Not good, not good at all. 

Someday-yeah, I agree with the others. It is probably just a little irritation. 

Anyway, I'll be around over the weekend for those that are hangin'. Have a good one.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Awwww I got all excited when Wish said Spud was in Queensland! That's my state! I was like whaaaaa? Then realised Queenstown  different countries! I almost put my shoes on to go find you, Spud!


----------



## Spudtastic

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Awwww I got all excited when Wish said Spud was in Queensland! That's my state! I was like whaaaaa? Then realised Queenstown  different countries! I almost put my shoes on to go find you, Spud!

I'd rather be in Queensland tee hee. 

I had a great time in Queenstown up until 3 pm. My two year old doesn't like to sit in her Buggy. She's ok but I got a huge fright. She ran to some steep steps and before I could stop her she tumbled/bbounced/went head over heels over back over next down these huge steep steps And onto her head. I was just behind her touching but unable to catch. She cane out of it with only a few bruises and a bump and bruise on her forehead. I went to the local medical centre and had her checked out before I drove home. But I'm still in shock about it. My poor little girl.


----------



## terripeachy

Guess what girls?!!! 

I got a BFP!!! I got a BFP!! Almost two years of TTC and I got a BFP. Hey, that rhymes. I'm so happy..I can't really believe it and I feel like this. :wohoo:

I can't remember if I posted on this thread, but I almost fainted on Wednesday night. I was sweating bullets and had to drink cold water. A few minutes later, I went to put my endometrin tablet in and I had a little red blood on the applicator. Even though I was delirious, I was like 'hmm.' So all week it's been driving me crazy and finally this morning I tested. Here is MY FIRST LINE PORN.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1402.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TTC74

Wut!!! Terri! That's SO awesome! Congratulations!!! I'm beside myself happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Rainshiny

Whhhhoopoooooo!!!!!!!!
Terri I'm so excited for you!!! At last, hallelujah! I admire your courage through it all. And everyone else's too and here's to more bfps on the thread this month!


----------



## terripeachy

That stick is like my engagement ring...I keep looking at it (and thinking that other line is going to go away). HA!!HA!! I'm a goofball. I'm going to try to wait until I get my bloodwork to tell my sisters. I already told my best friend, so at least I told someone in real life. I am still kind of in shock.


----------



## NandO1

Been silently stalking this thread as some of you were ttc with me 2013/14. Just wanted to say huge congrats terri, lovely lines and h&h nine months. Xx


----------



## terripeachy

Thank you so much NandO1. I do appreciate the well wishes!


----------



## Vonn

Terri--I am beyond excited for you!!!!! You never test early so what an amazing surprise! I started crying with happiness because this is YOUR TIME!!! I can't wait to follow your pregnancy. Yay for Terri! And Terri's DH. Have u told him yet???? 

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-Thank you! I know....I just wanted to use up the tests that I have, thinking this was my last time trying (although I will never use all those ICs that I have), so I figured why not test early. I'll probably use one more once I get my results just to make sure all is well and that will be that. 

Yeah, I told my husband as soon as I got two lines. It was a great moment for both of us.


----------



## oldermom1975

I couldn't be happier for you, Terri!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Om my gosh Terri I am sooooo excited for you! You d o deserve this BFP and I am praying you have a healthy and happy 9 months. Can't wait to follow your pregnancy.


----------



## somedayisnow

Oh Terri I'm so happy for you. I want all of us to get BFPs but I've been rooting for you since I came to this board. You have been extremely supportive of everyone, even when things weren't going your way, even when it must have been challenging to stay positive. You and your hubby and now your baby deserve all the happiness in the world. :yipee:


----------



## Gypsey4

:happydance: Terri, I am so very happy for you! Beautiful lines! You totally deserve this!


----------



## jessiecat

Yay terri!!!!!!!! Enjoy every minute of these happy feelings. Getting that positive is one of life's best moments. <3


----------



## terripeachy

Oldermom!!! I can't believe you're still hanging around :ninja: on me! Thank you so much. You're going to make me cry!

Jessie, gypsey, someday, Hope-thanks ladies!! It's so great having so much support on here through good and bad. <3. Now I'm wondering when I can drink a coffee. Hee hee.


----------



## oldermom1975

Ninja is what I do best. You deserve this! :) :) :) 
Soooooo happy!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - I'm crying with joy for you. I'm beyond excited too. I was really hoping that this cycle was it for you as it was going to be your last. Now no coffee for a long while.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Spudtastic

This really is the best news terri. Awesome line porn.


----------



## jessiecat

Terri: my ob gave me the coffee go ahead for the 2nd tri. :thumbup:
I drank decaf the first tri


----------



## Wish2BMom

OH. MY. GOD!!!!!! TERRI!!!!!
I'm tearing up over here!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!
:dance: :ninja:
way to be sticky, Mr. Excellent!!!!
As the ladies have said, you deserve this so much!!! I am SO happy that your last try was a success!!!
I can't possibly use anymore exclamation points!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh, and sorry about the Queenstown/Queensland mix up!! hee hee!! I could have just stopped at Queens and put you in NY! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

You guys are the best! I know BFPs are exciting but you guys are over the top!! Hee hee.


----------



## Nikki1979

Omg Terri - I am sooo happy for you :happydance: I dont post that often but was stalking for your results. Its 6am here and DH is in the shower and I just had to barge in and tell him that Terri is pregnant. He was a bit confused but I said explain later :haha:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi Ladies! I stopped into check on everyone, and I see Terri and a BFP!! Congratulations!! Something told me to check in I logged in yesterday, but didn't get to read. I am on break at work, so I will read everything else later,


----------



## jessiecat

Haha nikki- i told my husband about terri's news too!


----------



## terripeachy

This is like 'this is your life.' People are coming out of the woodwork!! Hee hee. Thanks Galvan and Nikki and husbands who were cheering me on!! Too funny. :flower: :kiss:


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy - what can I say.................I am absolutely over the moon for you.....you deserve it and so much more..........so so so happy for you..............and I told my husband too!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Stalking for news on Moni also...............

Hi everyone else..........I have been quiet on here lately but I have been stalking when Im up at all strange hours........

Im pretty lucky that James is a laid back, placid baby so Im not too sleep deprived. As I said in previous post, I had a quick labour of just over 2 hours. I got my wish too and went completely natural. It was without a doubt the most painful thing I have ever done and Im glad it was quick and even though it hurt like nothing Im experienced before Im so happy I did it natural. Completely different birth from my first son and I felt so empowered afterwards. Have attached a pic of my new little man at 1 week old.....

It so lovely to see this thread I started grow and more BFP's and there will be more to come...........fingers crossed for all you ladies...........
 



Attached Files:







James.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Taurus8484

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::

Just for you one more time Peachy!!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Awww. Twinnie!! :hugs: thank you so much!! And little James is just the cutest! Thanks for starting this thread. It is a good one! And now more BFPs to come!!


----------



## somedayisnow

Terri, what were your symptoms? I mean, besides almost passing out. :wacko:


----------



## Nikki1979

Taurus - James is such a cutie!! So adorable and thanks for sharing his photo with us.


----------



## alison29

Congrats terri those are some great lines !


----------



## terripeachy

Someday-Well, first I'll say that I had a visit at the end of February with my regular doctor. He told me to come back when I was prego. Well, it took so freaking long I hadn't seen him in a while. I went in because I needed my blood pressure medicine refilled and he said 'your Vit. D is low. You have really been trying for a while and maybe that is why you're not getting pregnant. ' I can't remember if he knew about me doing ivf. So I started taking Vit. D everyday on March 1 and this cycle started March 12. I really think this was the answer. I'm taking 10k units. It may be excessive compared to what I've read on the google web, but I will continue taking it. 

My symptoms? Hee hee. Um. I'm not a huge symptom spotter so this is what I noticed and may or may not be symptoms. The night I almost passed out (Wednesday)I had a little bit of red blood on the applicator of my endometrin. So this was about 15 minutes after I had my drink of cold water and was able to make it to the bathroom. I thought I was delirious when I saw it. The next morning there was pink on the applicator (I have to take endometrin 3x a day) so I knew it was really there. On Tuesday afternoon my hands were really warm. My hands are always cold. My coworker gave me a high five, which we do at least once a day, and he was like 'your hands are burning up!' I just said 'yeah, not sure why.' And finally I felt a few weird, sharp pains near my hoo ha. :haha: I can't describe them and I don't know when they happened, I just remember thinking 'hmmm' but I have thought that before in other TWWs, so no telling. I haven't had any cramping or feeling like AF is here. A lot of people say they feel that, but so far I feel normal and I wouldn't really think I was pregnant. But, I am! Hee hee. I took another cheapie today. 

Hope you liked reading my book.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I almost told my DH too, and still may - I definitely wanted to share, though!! Hooray!!!

taurus - what a beautiful baby boy you have! James is just the cutest! i'm glad he's a good sleeper and you're able to get some too. How is your older son adjusting to his new little brother?


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy - pains in woo hoo is good. Means baby is settling in. I had cramps with DS1 but not with James. 

Wish - thank you. Jaxon is used to him now and adjusted quite quickly. He was jealous the first few days but all good now.


----------



## Spudtastic

Taurus - Ive been googling ovulating on different days of your cycle and what it means and I came across a really old post where you replied saying you ovulate on a different day of your cycle every time.

I'm trying to find out if this had any correlation to a miscarriage or not. When I had my mmc I o on cd20/21. So my question is if you were tracking o when you had your mcs did you notice if you o early or late. Same with your successful pregnancies. 
I ask because I'm cd19 today and no sign of o. Last cycle I o on cd18. 
Perhaps I'm just trying to see into something that isn't a factor in mc. But I'm wondering if we should bd when I o this month if it's going to be a bad egg.

Terri - very interesting on your vit d. supplements do work. Do you get your betas done Wednesday? 

Someday - keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Spud - Yes i was ovulating on different days. I think it was my body trying to regulate. I was on the pill for 24 years. Started when i was 14 to control heavy periods and came off it when I was 38. So each time i ovulated was later and later to start with. Yes my miscarriages were when i ovulated later in my cycle, around cd19 to cd15 i think but doctor didn't think this was the problem. My good friend is pregnant with her 3rd and she has ridiculously long cycles not ovulating until cd30. So not sure if thats your problem but could be worth asking doc.


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - please post as much line porn as you want. I'd love to see todays test. Plus I love the word hoo ha. Dh and I used to think of different words for the hoo ha. My favorite was peaches and cream.


----------



## Spudtastic

Taurus - thanks for the quick reply. I'd love to know the science of this. 
I'm also wondering if the right and left sides just grow their follicles in different time frames.


----------



## Spudtastic

I guess I'm just trying to work out how to avoid a mc and if anyone knew the answer then there would be fewer miscarriages.


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-I'll take a picture of today's test when I go upstairs. It's just those cheesy tests though, so nothing too exciting (except the fact that it's darker than yesterday's test). 

I go in on Tuesday morning for my bloodwork. And then again on Thursday. I'm not going to tell the tech ladies that I tested so they can be really surprised. They all know this is my last chance and they have all been rooting for me. Not quite as long as you guys, though! Hee hee.


----------



## somedayisnow

Taurus - your boys are too friggin cute. Along with BFPs, may we all have quick labors like your last one.

Terri- I've read about vitamin d deficiency and it's link to fertility. I was deficient maybe 2 or 3 years ago and my doctor put me on supplements too. I wouldn't be surprised if the extra vitamin d did the trick for you.

Thanks for sharing your symptoms. It gives me even more reason to stop symptom spotting. I mean who's ever heard of hot hands being a symptom of pregnancy but it sure was a symptom of yours. :haha: On top of that any symptoms I may have or get is most likely due to the trigger shot.

Spud- thanks for the well wishes. We're going to get our BFPs and our little beans will stick!

afm- I'm 3dpiui and I start endometrin today. That should be fun. :coffee: I haven't worked out since the day before my IUI so I'm feeling lazy as heck. Going to do some yoga today to get the blood flowing.


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy - yes more line porn!!!!!!

Spud - i dont know about the follicles. I do think age has a big factor with egg quality. 

someday - thank you xx


----------



## Spudtastic

So true that age is a factor. I'm just the type of person who likes to revise and research if I do badly at something (after getting over the shock of doing badly at something). Alas age is one thing I can't revise. *sigh*

I'm debating giving ttc a miss this cycle as o was earlier last cycle. Yes I'm a little bit crazy. even my dh tells me I'm a little bit crazy. 

Terri - please tell us about the nurses reaction. I love those kind of stories.

Someday - continuing my craziness theme I once convinced myself a left eye twitch was a symptom. I even googled iT and many other ladies thought it was a symptom Too ha ha. I got a bfn that cycle.

Also I know my recent posts sound quite crazy. I'm not really crazy as such it's just my inner craziness comes out now and then on these forums. I think it's because you are all at a safe distance and will not need to run And I can't see your facial expressions so I feel safe sharing my crazy thoughts.


----------



## somedayisnow

Spud- But the thing is an eye twitch could be a symptom for someone just like hot to trot hands are for Terri. I don't care if one of my symptoms ends up being an itchy butt as long as it gets me a BFP. :haha:

And nothing you've said sounds crazy to me. You're looking for answers and going about it through a process of elimination. If you're crazy then we all are.:hugs:


----------



## TTC74

AF got me on CD20 of my second clomid cycle. Rats!


----------



## Spudtastic

TTC74 said:


> AF got me on CD20 of my second clomid cycle. Rats!

Sorry ttc. You could have been Right about ovularing on cd6. Fingers crossed for next cycle. Third time lUcky. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

somedayisnow said:


> Spud- But the thing is an eye twitch could be a symptom for someone just like hot to trot hands are for Terri. I don't care if one of my symptoms ends up being an itchy butt as long as it gets me a BFP. :haha:
> 
> And nothing you've said sounds crazy to me. You're looking for answers and going about it through a process of elimination. If you're crazy then we all are.:hugs:

thanks someday. You made me laugh about the itchy butt though. I'll take an itchy butt too. Tee hee.


----------



## terripeachy

I've been trying all afternoon to load these pics and it's not working. I don't know how to shrink my photos. I'll try again later (maybe).


----------



## Taurus8484

Spud - you are not crazy. I suffered though 3 miscarriages of my own. I search for reasons everywhere. Read books, seen specialists....anything to try and understand why. With me it came down to my age. But i totally get the need to know why.....


----------



## Taurus8484

TTC74 said:


> AF got me on CD20 of my second clomid cycle. Rats!

Sorry :hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

TTC74 - Sorry that the wicked witch got you :hugs: Hopefully third times the charm. 

Yes - I will take an itchy butt too but if it means I get a baby in the end. 

In 17 days I will be 36. For my birthday, I want a BFP as a present.


----------



## Spudtastic

Nikki1979 said:


> TTC74 - Sorry that the wicked witch got you :hugs: Hopefully third times the charm.
> 
> Yes - I will take an itchy butt too but if it means I get a baby in the end.
> 
> In 17 days I will be 36. For my birthday, I want a BFP as a present.

I hope you get a bfp for your birthday.

AFm - I live in NZ and OPKS etc are expensive. I have just googled the Clearblue fertility monitor and on impulse descided to buy one. You still need to wee on sticks but it measures estrogen too. It also tests pregnancy aswell. it really appeals to my personality.. And if I don't get to use it or only use it once then that is ok too.


----------



## terripeachy

Ttc-sorry about AF getting you. This sure was an odd cycle for you. One more Clomid cycle, right?

Someday-I like hot to trot hands. My hands are still warm. So random. I have poor circulation in my hands; I think it's Reynaud's syndrome/disease, but I've never been diagnosed. I had to stop skiing because I couldn't feel them when out in the cold weather. That is why they are always cold. I just tell people the cliche, cold hands, warm heart. That makes them think I'm kind. :haha:

Spud-I'll certainly share the nurses story with you when I see them again on Thursday. They will want to hug me, I think. Hee hee. Oh and I know many people on here who normally ovulated early. Then they ovulated late and got BFPs so I'm not sure about the bad egg theory. I think it's really hard to figure out why without having a million tests. It's really unfortunate and I think you just have to keep trying for the golden egg. You know we would never think you're crazy. As if any of us can talk about someone being crazy. Hee hee. You'll have to find new friends for that!

Had I known an itchy butt was a symptom, I think I would've had a BFP a long time ago. Bwwaahaha


----------



## TTC74

This really has been a weird cycle! Yes, I get one more cycle of clomid. I did change my chart to indicate spotting rather than full out AF today. I am sure it must be AF, though. It seems like heavy spotting to be IB. Also, my temp has been down for 2 days.


----------



## AugustBride6

Congratulations Terri!! How exciting!!!! Thanks for the line porn, I love me some double lines:happydance:


----------



## Nikki1979

Spudtastic said:


> Nikki1979 said:
> 
> 
> TTC74 - Sorry that the wicked witch got you :hugs: Hopefully third times the charm.
> 
> Yes - I will take an itchy butt too but if it means I get a baby in the end.
> 
> In 17 days I will be 36. For my birthday, I want a BFP as a present.
> 
> I hope you get a bfp for your birthday.
> 
> AFm - I live in NZ and OPKS etc are expensive. I have just googled the Clearblue fertility monitor and on impulse descided to buy one. You still need to wee on sticks but it measures estrogen too. It also tests pregnancy aswell. it really appeals to my personality.. And if I don't get to use it or only use it once then that is ok too.Click to expand...

Thanks Spud. I used the CBFM for a little over a year and loved it. It was always pretty accurate for me but I think I broke mine. It still gives me highs but no peaks anymore. At first I thought I stopped ovulating but then I used the cheap ones and they gave me positives on the days I usually got peaks on my CBFM. Good luck with it..it is really great.


----------



## terripeachy

August-I wasn't ignoring you on the other thread, I just thought I'd get my official results. I will check in for that thread. Don't worry!


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - I like your 'A little bit pregnant'.

Nikki - thanks for the heads up. There is an online store in Uk that is selling them for half price at the mo. I'm looking forward to using it.

Eeek, someday, I think you wrote on the page over and I can't remember what you wrote. I'm quite forgetful nowadays. I forgot to pay for parking when i went to Queensland, oops I mean Queenstown, yesterday. I guess that's why they call it advanced maternal age.

My recent googling about folicular cycle length has come up with a bit. Just because I can sometimes ovulate late doesn't mean bad egg quality. As Taurus said, its age. All my cd3 tests came back fine. I guess I just keep trying. I just did a 3pm opk and it was negative but I have ewcm and my hoo ha is getting exciting for some man loving so I'm guessing tomorrow. We're going away tomorrow and staying at a place with dd in the room so I had better try to bd tonight. I've ran out of opks. That was my last one. They only sell expensive ones in town. $75 for 5 Clearblue digital opks so I think I'll pass today. That's half the price of the fertility monitor I just ordered.


----------



## Spudtastic

rainshiny - For some reason man loving made me think of you, because you have wifey loving (hope you don't mind ) So now I'm thinking of you, how is the adoption process coming along?


----------



## terripeachy

Well for some reason, my work computer works better than my home computer. I decided to email my tests to myself.

The left one is from Saturday and the one on the right is from Sunday. I took a break today. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1404.JPG
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## TTC74

Well, my RE doesn't believe that my cycle started. They are thinking implantation. I told them that it was pretty heavy and my temp dropped, but they want me to come in for a progesterone check on Wednesday anyway. The waiting continues . . .


----------



## terripeachy

TTC-Has the bleeding stopped at this point? They might be right!! fxfx.


----------



## TTC74

terripeachy said:


> TTC-Has the bleeding stopped at this point? They might be right!! fxfx.

It hasn't stopped. Frankly, I don't expect it too. With it being light/medium flow and with my temps being down, I'm pretty sure it's my cycle. I guess I'll know for sure with the progesterone results, though. Heaven knows I'd chew off my right arm for them to be right, though!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Omg I go away for a couple of days and Terri gets knocked up???? I am so freakin happy for you! At this stage of the game there is not one single thing better in the entire world than seeing that second line appear in the place you've stared at blank white month after month.
Congratulations Terri, you absolutely deserve this! Enjoy every single minute, even the yucky ones.

I wonder how many????


----------



## Lanfear333

I hope you're not out TTC.

TERRI!!!!!!!!! I'm late to the party but Congratulations!!! I rarely pop on here over the weekend, but I thought of you this morning and couldn't wait to check in here to see. Such great news for a very deserving person.

Spud-I usually O'd between CD 14-16. This time was CD19 and it was the right one for me. Late doesn't always mean bad!

AFM, it's our 2 year anniversary today. We went out for dinner yesterday to this fabulous local barbecue joint called Meat. The place is so popular they sold out around 5:30 and we were lucky to have gotten some of the last few dinners. I'm really looking forward to my leftovers for lunch.


----------



## Lanfear333

CaribbeanBaby said:


> I wonder how many????

I was thinking the same thing.

How would you feel about multiples, Terri?


----------



## terripeachy

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Omg I go away for a couple of days and Terri gets knocked up????
> 
> I wonder how many????

Don't worry Caribbean; it happened about two weeks ago. HA!!HA!! Thank you!! I wonder how many as well. That's the question of the million dollars.

Lan-Thank you!! I know you do your family stuff on the weekends. Happy Anniversary!! If there are multiples, there are multiples. I'm not turning any baby away at this point. I have heard that sometimes they self select or whatever, but I'm not doing anything to change whatever is going on. So..I had one blast that was excellent, one was medium/high good, and one was just good, so I'm thinking that I probably only have one inside, and wouldn't it be crazy if it was the one that was just 'good.' I'll never know, obviously, but time will tell.


----------



## Taurus8484

Oohhh Peachy, how many did you put back in??

Love how the lines are darkening up xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Never mind i just went back and read 3.......how exciting!!!!!


----------



## beekay

TERRRRRRRRRIIIIIIII - *squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!* :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That is all! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

beekay-HA!!HA!!

Taurus-Yes, three. I've always done three, so it wasn't a question. My doctor was like 'How many do you think?' I said 'well, since this is the last time, we might as well just use them all and call it a day.' He was like 'Oh yeah..ok.' hee hee. 

Someday-Now that I'm back at work, I'm looking at my notes. On Tuesday night I had a lot of dreams. I can't recall any of them. I just remember waking up thinking 'I had a lot of dreams last night.' I thought it was because we were dogsitting a new dog, and the excitement/commotion of getting him in the house, and getting Fun out of the house was a bit much. So...there you have it. A lot of unmemorable dreams. hee hee. <3


----------



## Lanfear333

Ooh, I had lots of dreams too. Nothing significant, but a lot of dreams. I still have them. We tried to catch up on a bunch of Game of Thrones episodes this weekend and I had some really strange ones from watching so much.


----------



## somedayisnow

TTC- You're not out until you're out. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. :thumbup:

Terri and Lan- I had a strange dream last night. I was being chased by a wolf. Unfortunately, I think it has less to do with pregnancy and more to do with procrastination. I have a work assignment I've been putting off and was reminded of it right before bed. :dohh:


----------



## Vonn

Terri--The line is getting darker! Yipeeeee!!!:happydance:

Nikki & Galvan--So good to see you both. I hope you are doing well!! We miss you both around here.

Taurus--Thanks for the pic of James. He's a beauty! And so glad to hear Jaxon is adjusting well to having a little brother. They'll be the best of friends in no time. So cute.

TTC74--I think you are probably right over your dr because you just _know_ your body better than they do. But I _hope_ they are right! So curious to see what happens this cycle.

Hi to all the other ladies here...spud, someday, lanfear, beekay, august, carribean, penelope, gypsey, and anyone I missed...can't keep track today!

AFM--I have finished my 5 days of clomid and go in for a CD10 scan on Tuesday. I am very curious to see what follicle development has taken place. I hope a lot! I can feel stuff going on in my ovaries, which is weird. I also had night sweats a couple nights, acne break outs, and was really tired. Glad that it's done!


----------



## TTC74

I'm having AF cramps full force. It's definitely AF. I'm a little annoyed that she wouldn't make me an appointment. That's probably going to delay my 3rd round of clomid a cycle since I'm going in for the progesterone check on CD4.


----------



## Wish2BMom

:wave: hi girls!!
On my phone so not typing much. Just saying hi. And I hope my butt starts itching!!


----------



## Rainshiny

I've been laughing so hard at all the funny pregnancy symptoms my stomach hurts!!! I'm sure there are weirder ones out there that are totally true. 

My DW just came back from a trip so there was some 'woman lovin' taking place. Haha, had to gross you out back, Spud! &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;
You should keep making whoopy cause that egg might be just taking it's sweet time!!

TTC-I'm sorry it didn't work that bites. I forget are you doing monitoring or prog?
Hi Taurus and someday and Nikki and galvan and wish and everyone!!
We are mostly just hanging out. Work is crazy busy. I think we will work on the website next week. We had to redo some of the clearances.


----------



## Taurus8484

Is it Tuesday there yet????? Want to know your hcg levels Peachy.........your killing me!!!!!


----------



## Gypsey4

My first symptoms with this pregnancy was very vivid dreams. I went from not dreaming at all to dreaming all kinds of crazy stuff. 

Now I am just queasy 24/7. :sick: good fun.


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTC - Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Aahhhh the weird dreams. And they will continue to get weider and more vivid


----------



## terripeachy

It's Tuesday!! I did a cheapie this morning just to make sure I'm not kidding myself. Now it seems I can't stop with these stupid tests. Hee hee. I can understand how some of you get. :rofl: It's going to be difficult pretending that I don't know, but I'm going to try my best. Now I just hope my blood and veins cooperate! More later!!


----------



## TTC74

I'm so aggravated. I'm trying to get in to see my RE so that I can get my antral follicle count and next clomid prescription and the dang nurse is being snippy because she's sure that it isn't AF. Mind you, I've been dealing with AF for almost 30 years, and you'd think she would recognize that I know what it looks and feels like. She's going to review my file with the doctor and then call me back (hopefully with an appointment time). I'm just frustrated because I feel like I shouldn't have to argue with the darn nurse to get an appt to see the doctor!


----------



## AugustBride6

Hey ladies, quick question. My BBT is usually under 97.5 until I ovulate. Is that normal or low? I was reading a book that suggested having your thyroid checked if you have more than 5 BBT's under 97.5 per cycle. Of course I'm freaking out. Maybe I should stop reading :haha:


----------



## Lanfear333

Stop reading, August. My temps were always low pre-O, like closer to 97 and sometimes below. Some people just have a lower body temp.

Gypsey-It's like being hungover all the time, right? That's the best way I could describe it to someone who'd never gone through it. The only thing that made me feel better was eating. It's starting to go away now and I'm having more good days than queasy days. I hope it's short lived for you, too.

I'm excited for you to go today, Terri. Those nurses are going to be so happy for you, even if you can't manage to keep quiet and end up spilling the beans.

Sorry your office is being jerky, TTC.

I had very strange dreams last night, but they didn't make sense. At one point I was in the water swimming away from a human/kraken like thing and some undead guy came out of the water and started stabbing it. Still too much Game of Thrones before bed, I think.


----------



## alison29

You could always get it checked just to put your mind at rest. I think when I was temping it was around that temp too, but i not pregnant so maybe not a good standard to aspire too. I did have tsh checked and it's fine.


----------



## Lanfear333

I guess I spoke too soon. I just got my labs back. They were fine in November when I was TTC, but apparently my thyroid level is now elevated and I have to take meds to bring it down.


----------



## AugustBride6

Well darn it! I hope they get your levels down rather easy. I think I will mention it to my RE today. It definitely can't do any harm, just another needle and another bill:haha:


----------



## Lanfear333

I just have to take a pill every day and get my levels checked again in 8 weeks. Glad I went and got my labs done yesterday instead of waiting longer.


----------



## Vonn

August--I think 97.5 pre-ov is totally normal. People with low thyroid often dip below 97 consistently pre-ov. But the thyroid can totally mess things up fertility-wise (and just trying to lead a normal life-wise, too). It doesn't hurt to have it checked if there's any question. Hopefully, they will ask you about symptoms. If they don't you should ask them or find out and consider if any apply to you. Then, ask for them to test the TSH, free T4, and free T3 for sure (thyroid antibodies would be good too). The TSH, esp in anyone who is borderline, is not good enough on its own, in my opinion. Just my two cents!


----------



## terripeachy

Just checking in quickly because I'm actually working today-ha ha. The lady/tech that took my blood this morning didn't ask if I tested, and I didn't tell. She's not my favorite one anyway because she usually has trouble getting blood from my veins. Today she didn't have trouble, and I quickly rolled out. No phone call yet though. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Vonn

Terri--Too bad you didn't get to have a fun moment with a good nurse, but the fun is just getting started! Can't wait to hear the result!

AFM--Just had my CD10 scan. Only one measurable follicle 20 x 17. Lining was thinner than they want, I think she said 9-something. (I had a hard time understanding the tech.) I am super bummed. In November and December I had scans to follow unmedicated cycles and I produced a good-sized follicle and had a great lining both times. So all the stupid clomid did was thin my lining. No help stimulating eggs whatsoever. I started tearing up and really had to work to keep it together. I keep telling myself that I didn't have super high hopes for this cycle since my damn thyroid medication is still not sorted out. I also keep telling myself that only one egg is needed, that I'm not "out" yet...we haven't even inseminated yet, so I can't give up already. I have to go back in tomorrow morning for another scan to see if the lining has thickened. I just have to keep my head up. Sorry for the negative post, ladies.


----------



## TTC74

My RE called back. I have an appointment and they said they were probably going to raise my clomid dosage this month. Bring it on!


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry to bust in, but pregnant lady in waiting here.

It's official. My beta this morning was 539. I couldn't listen anymore after that, so I'm not sure when I'm to return, but I am PREGNANT!!!! For real. My nurse was thrilled to tell me the news. I am going to call her as soon as I get out of work. I might even have to leave early today. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Lanfear333

Terri :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Glad you got your office to listen to you TTC.

I picked up my thyroid meds on lunch and took one. Holy cow, I don't know if they actually work this quickly, but I feel better. Not so queasy, headache is gone from earlier, and I feel upbeat and perky instead of pissy.


----------



## Taurus8484

Yay Peachy!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Vonn - big :hugs: to you. TTC is such an emotional journey.


----------



## somedayisnow

TTC- I'm glad you got an appointment. What was your clomid dosage last time?

Terri- With numbers like that you're not just pregnant but knocked the heck up. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

My dose last month was 100 mg. So, I'm guessing he'll kick me up to 150 mg. I responded well the first month. I just had a weird 2nd month. So, hopefully this month (clomid cycle 3) will be the winner.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri - I'm so happy for you!!!!

Lan - Glad you are feeling better from your meds

TTC - Good luck with your higher dose

Vonn - Sorry things are so frustrating. It sucks when our bodies won't cooperate with us. I thought 9 was an ok lining for implantation, hopefully it gets a litter thicker.


----------



## somedayisnow

TTC- I'm still staying positive but I wonder what next my doctor will do with me if this current cycle ends up a failure. This is my first month on clomid 100 mg and it only produced one follicle sized at a 20. Hopefully we get our BFPs soon.


----------



## terripeachy

Someday- my coworker stopped by and we high fived. He said 'aye, caliente!' I told him that I must be infirma, sick. He is our janitor and he teaches me Spanish and I teach him English.

I guess my 'hot to trot' hands might remain a thing for a while. It's weird having them warm all the time. hee hee.


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - YAYYYYY!!! what a great word that is so often used for anyone but US! over the moon

vonn - I'm sorry the bod isn't doing it's job and doing what WE want for you. Is the lining on cd10 any thinner than what it would be after O, when it's waiting for implantation? Just a question, I have no idea if it continues to thicken as we go through our cycle.

lan - GLAD you're feeling better!! that little bugger of a thyroid...

august - I have pre-O temps like that and I've had my thyroid checked a few times (my current charting is done vaginally, though, so I'm over 98 pre-O. But my vag temps are usually about 1 degree higher than my mouth.)

TTC - a-nnoy-ing office you have! Good luck in round 3! I hope this is the magical dosage for you!

someday - you're in the TWW right? how are you feeling?

me - light light spotting today, so I imagine that AF is on her way for Thursday, as expected. I am pretty darn sure it's not IB b/c it ALWAYS shows up around now. Anywho - I'll keep you posted.


----------



## somedayisnow

terripeachy said:


> Someday- my coworker stoppedfaint/hot/sweating when I got up from couch. by and we high fives. He said 'aye, caliente!' I told him that I must be infirma, sick. He is our janitor and he teaches me Spanish and I teach him English.

Terri - What does this even mean? Either all the drugs I'm taking have rendered it no longer possible for me to understand English or you're so deliriously happy with your BFP, you can no longer speak it yourself. :haha:

Wish -I have a few pregnancy symptoms: occasional nausea, a pulling sensation near my right ovary, frequent trips to the bathroom, crazy dreams - last night I was in a reenactment of Star Wars followed by another dream where I couldn't find parking on my street, and waking up in the middle of the night and not being able to go back to sleep. Even at this early stage (5dpiui) I would be excited except for the fact that the trigger shot mimics pregnancy symptoms, including ALL the ones I just listed above. Sigh. This is going to be a looooooong tww. :wacko:

I still have my fingers crossed for you. It aint over til it's over.


----------



## terripeachy

I was typing on my phone, and I tried to edit something, and instead it pasted the last thing I copied (from the other day). I updated my paragraph so you can understand it now. Plus I added another sentence. Scroll back..HA!!HA!! Sorry.

I'm excited about your symptoms. Do you go back for betas or are you planning on testing on your own first?


----------



## Wish2BMom

funny you guys are talking about dreams - I wish I could rely on that. Last night I dreamed that a spreadsheet turned into a wormhole to another dimension - say what?? And I couldn't come up with the word 'wormhole', even after I woke up. I was only thinking 'porthole', like 'portal' but that wasn't what I wanted. I wish I could say it was due to a BFP but I have weird dreams all the time! I think this is stress from work since I've been living out of excel workbooks for weeks now!


----------



## Nikki1979

Awesome news Terri :wohoo: Loving how you are a "lot pregnant now: :happydance:


----------



## somedayisnow

Terri- Thanks for going back an updating your post. I thought that maybe one of us had finally lost it. :haha: I love your hot to trot hands. With a beta that high do you think you have more than one bun in the oven?

Afm- the earliest I can do a beta is 4/22. I don't think I'm going to test (hpt) early because even if I got a BFP it could still be caused by the trigger. 4/22 is 15 days post trigger.


----------



## Taurus8484

Nikki - what is happening with you? I remember you going to see FS....and that you were going to start IVF???


----------



## Nikki1979

Taurus8484 said:


> Nikki - what is happening with you? I remember you going to see FS....and that you were going to start IVF???

My FS requested that I get a laparoscopy/hysteroscopy, D&C and HSG done. If I went privately I would have to pay 5-6k but if I wait a few months (Max 9 months) then I can get it done through the public system without paying anything. I opted to go through the public system as I dont know how many cycles of IVF will be needed for me to get pregnant and I figured I might as well use the 5-6K on that. So for now I am trying naturally while waiting to get called for the above procedures. Since I am turning 36 in 2 weeks, I was concerned about my age but my FS is not too stressed about it.


----------



## Taurus8484

Good plan Nikki.


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy - you heard anymore about Moni???


----------



## Spudtastic

Rain - you make me laugh. Talk as much about wifey lovin all you like 

I had vivid dreams when I was pregnant too. It must be a symptom  I love how everyone's dreams seem to be sci fi related too. 

I'm on my phone so not much typing. We're on Holiday. Cd21 and I don't think I'm going to o this cycle so roll on af.


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-I guess Moni is really swamped. So she had the baby, Oliver Max and because he was early he had to go to the nicu. Everything is fine though; he's just early. I think she's probably trying to visit with him and get stuff done at home too. I'll send her a message on WWF and see if she writes. I hate to bother her. Oh. I guess I could add her on FB, but I'm kind of a FB snob. Hee hee. I have a million motorcycle girflriends on there and it gets overwhelming having so many "friends." I'll think about it. 

Nikki-I like your ivf plan of action. It's not that long of a wait to get some portion of it paid for. Hopefully these upcoming natural cycles will be the trick. 

Galvan-miss you, babe. Hope you're doing well. 

Wish2-I remember the days of excel hell. Better you than me. Hee hee sorry you're having crazy dreams. I haven't had any more. My hcg is not affecting me at all so far. I'm pleased although I certainly wouldn't think I'm with child. After reading this site for years and reading everyone else's symptoms and stuff I feel left out. It's weird and maybe I'm speaking too soon. Time will tell.


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks for the update Peachy. And as your about to find out the first few weeks are a blur so she is probably caught up in everything. Good to know bubba is well though.


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - I hope you have a lovely symptom free pregnancy. My real symptoms never started until I was 6 or 7 weeks. 
Thanks for monis update. I'm glad her little one is ok.
my friend who had triplets was told to have a reduction when she discovered triplets. She said no. They were born at 32 weeks in January and they are now home and are all being breastfed.


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - meant to also say that I'm so glad that your beta went well! and most of the ladies that have had recent BFPs, that I've read, haven't had any symptoms until around 6 weeks too. So be careful what you wish for!! Right, lannie?? hahaha
thanks for the update on moni - good to hear all is well. 

(I don't know why I want to call you that, Lan, but I do - hope you're cool with it!)

spud - enjoy your holiday! get here, AF, so you can try again!

nikki - that sounds like a lot of procedures. Is there something causing the need for all of those? Glad you're getting them done, now, though - don't be too concerned about your age just yet. I think you're good!

rain - you ENJOY that lady loving you got going on! I'm late to the party on your website - what's that about?

everyone else - hi! 

nuthing going on here - 9dpo and I am pretty sure I'm out. I think I wrote this yesterday? spotted a teeny bit yesterday but it started in the morning and each time I went to the bathroom, it was there. I feel like IB would be once, maybe twice? Even smaller amount this morning with fmu but it's still early. I fully believe this is AF. Ah well.

personal time b/c I have to get it out....please forgive me......
I know I have my trip coming up tomorrow but I'm in such a funk. DH and I are not good right now and I'm questioning a lot of things, like does he really want to be married to me? why did he choose me if little things I do or don't do make him so angry? like, I often forget things he tells me - like either flat out do not remember the entire conversation or after he says 'really? you don't remember?', then it comes back to me. I think I have so many things on my mind that it's hard for me to be a good listener sometimes - be in the moment and LISTEN. My brain is already on to the next thing or response. I fully admit this and I'm like this with everyone, but he is taking it so personally and thinks that I don't respect him enough to listen and remember what he says, but I'll remember 'everything' someone else says. I don't think he should be personalizing this so much and victimizing himself b/c this is a pretty common thing with people and he's connecting the dots to make it about him specifically. Not that it's RIGHT, it's just common and he shouldn't make me out to be Public Enemy #1. And when he gets like this, he just doesn't talk to me. Like we're fish in a fish bowl just swimming around each other. I have to make him talk/yell/get it out. Ugh. Anyway, this is all making me question why he's with me in the first place if I make him feel so disrespected. Do you guys ever fight with your spouses to the point where you question things? I hate to be questioning this now too, though I guess it's a good time. I know why I'm with him and I wouldn't have it any other way. But then again, I don't want to be with someone who thinks they settled with me. IVF starts soon, soo.....we should prob get this figured out. :cry:


----------



## Lanfear333

Wish-you can call me Lannie all you want. I am sorry you and DH are having a difficult time. It kind of sounds like he might not be the best at communicating if you have to force him to do so. Which then you're tense. 

Have you seen the sand & water in a mason jar demonstration? When the jar has been sitting a while, the sand settles at the bottom and you can see through the water. When you pick it up and shake it, it becomes a muddy mess. Think of that as your brain when you're riled up about something. It's hard to think/remember through that muddy mess. Add the stresses of work to that and you're bound to have more mud than calm water. Understanding this takes effort on both parts. I hope you can work through it together.

Heh, can you tell I've seen a therapist for similar issues? Mine was related to PTSD, though.


----------



## alison29

That sounds high terry maybe its two!


----------



## alison29

Terry about the symptoms my friend at work is 15 wks still has no symptoms not even one :)


----------



## terripeachy

Alison-I don't think it's that high for ~18dpo in normal people terms, but maybe I'm just telling myself that. hee hee. It doesn't matter either way. I just want a healthy baby. Also...I don't really WANT symptoms, it's just so weird knowing that something is growing inside me but I can't tell. There are people that don't have symptoms and I hope to be one of them, I just feel like maybe some kind of reassurance would be nice.

Wish2-I think this whole TTC process just makes us crazy in general. depression, constant mind spinning, plus you add work and keeping up with friends, and it's enough to make anyone get on your nerves and go crazy. It's hard for husbands to understand because their brains are always set on snail pace no matter what's going on, so they don't understand us, and we don't understand them. Hopefully over vacation you two can reconnect and talk about things that are going on and both of you can get back to loving each other like you have in the past. Just let him know that you're not trying to ignore him, but your brain is constantly spinning and you can't even think about anything for more than 30 seconds. And..I wouldn't jump to thinking about his thoughts. You don't know what he is thinking unless he says it, so I'm absolutely positive he doesn't think he has settled for you. He's just feeling a little left out, probably. Tell him he can help you with shots soon. :wacko: Have fun on vacation!!!

And girls..why am I so happy to be drinking hot tea now? HA!!HA!! I don't even think about getting a coffee anymore. It's, like, not even on my mind. My coworkers think it's odd that I'm suddenly drinking tea in the mornings, but if they ask, I'll make up some dramatic lie and they will start laughing and leave me alone. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, girls. I like your anecdote, lan. That's how my brain feels a lot of the time - just having to remember bdays, plans, work stuff, DH stuff, TTC stuff, bills stuff, etc etc. I wish i could say this was a new issue, but it's not. it's been going on forever, but again - it happens with everyone and he doesn't see that. It's probably worse lately b/c of TTC, being on a diet, being busy at work, etc. Sometimes I can't think beyond the next email I need to send. I even forgot to move $$ to a different account for mortgage this month and I do this EVERY month!
I think that's a good point about him feeling left out - he does think I have more respect for someone else (a guy friend/colleague which makes it worse) b/c I'll 'remember what he says' more than what my own DH says. Which doesn't make any sense b/c I only talk to work guy about work stuff, really. But b/c it's been so tense at work lately, and work is such a large part of our lives (40-50 hrs/week), we'll just go OFF on the phone about it. So it comes across as I'll take all the time in the world to talk to him and listen but as soon as DH says something random, I'm not listening. I think it's b/c work is so stressed, that I'll ruminate over it for hours afterwards whereas the news from DH will come and go and I'll go back to ruminating. 
I've started looking up how to be a better listener in a relationship. There are some good tips out there. #1 for me is probably 'stop being a debater'. Not that I debate, per se, but I'm already readying my response before the person is finished talking, rather than just sitting and listening and taking it all in. :)

thank you for letting me vent <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

and re: the tea - love it. I have had 2 cups of coffee in the past week and it either gives me stomach pains or the jitters. I think I'm done with coffee and am fully on to tea as well!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - I love tea so much. I wish I could drink it all day long but I am trying to replace all my drinks with water. Water is so boring. 

Wish2bmom - I had all my blood work done - amh is 2.3 which FS says is good. I ovulate every month and DHs SA was perfect. I have done all sorts of other tests too and it all seems okay. My doctor requested the tests to check for endometriosis or other issues with my uterus that could be preventing implantation/pregnancy. I am one of those people that looks good on paper only. Dont know what is happening with my body though.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi wish - sorry to hear about your troubles with dh. I just wanted to write because this sounds similar to what my dh and I went through many years ago except that it was me being like that. Alot of it was because of my own personal issues. I had really bad trust issues that resulted from a bad start when we first met And before we were in a relationship. 

ok dh wants some lovin. I'll carry this on later. Tee hee.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ok quick lovin done. ...I don't have the heart to tell him I'm not sure I o thiS cycle because he's been trying really hard lol. If I did O it could have been this morning so I'm calling today o anyway.

So wish...... ours was a combination of my issues and my dh being bad at compliments and listening. For example he would talk about his female study friend alot then tell me something she had said that was interesting but I had said the same thing a week before. Or never noticing when I got my hair done.

It got better because I dealt with my own issues But also because I communicated with my dh. Maybe (aand this is a guess because he's clearly not talking)...ddoes he feel less of a man because his sperm isn't doing the job???? Regardless of whether it is or not.

So it took a few yearbut I sorted out my trust issues. Dh also knows when to tell me I look nice. He is still crap at some things but I accept that as him.lhim. Like I told him something two weeks ago. Then a few days ago he comes home after a visit to his friend and says 'gguess what'.... and he's only ever genuinely bought me flowers once when he knows I would like them.

So what I'm trying to say is this coulD be fueled by some underlying reason and he's taking it out on you on the things that may have slightly annoyed him before but were not big things and it's been thrown out of proportion. Ahhh I'm not sure if I've been helpful or not Sorry.


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-I laughed at quick lovin' done. Sorry you and your DH went through the same issues. I think it's really about communication and I would recommend the five love languages. Maybe your hubs likes quality time and you like words of affirmation to make you feel loved. If you're not speaking the person's love language, they feel lost and unloved. My hubs and I are reading it now and it really is insightful. I still haven't received many gifts, but he is trying, and I'm trying to better about acts of service and physical touch. 

I took my last FRER this morning and the pregnant line came up before the control and is much darker. The earlier one had a darker control line. I'm really happy. My nurse called last night and said that everything was great so far and she will provide me with more Endometrin samples. Yeah! I'm supposed to stay on it for 10 weeks and I'm at about 4 weeks now. 

Hope everyone has a great day. I'll be chart stalking. :ninja:


----------



## alison29

Wish to be you know what i have found to work recently when my dh constructively criticizes me (the little petty stuff anyways) to myself I think "really this is a stupid problem to have". To him i own the behaviour quit trying to resist it. Like yep you know me I am a crap listener, sorry about that honey. If i don't react deffensively somehow it isn't upsestting to me that he disapproves. I am a crappy cook ha ha! lucky you!. make a joke out of it in my mind. It's okay if my dh doesn't think everything about me is perfect because it's not! Terry I do try to speak his language of love like you were alluding to. It makes me feel loved when I get presents or paid for. But i think it makes dh feel loved if I clean his bathroom, make his favorite meals etc. So in short you can buy my love.


----------



## terripeachy

alison-That's valid, and you can buy my love as well! hee hee. There is no shame in my game.

Here's an update from my visit today: The phlebotomist that I liked was there. I said initially 'Why weren't you here on Tuesday when I got my positive result?' She was like 'What? No one told me. Was it higher than before (the 5 that I had in December)? I'm so happy. I'm so happy. I'm so happy' and she started crying. So then I started crying. I said 'We have to wait until today's result and then we have to wait for the ultrasounds and stuff. Then we stopped sniffling. hee hee. It was so nice..and it was really weird sitting in the lobby with the other women wondering who else was pregnant and who wasn't, knowing that I AM! hee hee.

And Spud, here's today's picture. Not sure why I have a year of 2011. I'm out of it, girls! Completely out of it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1405.JPG
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## TTC74

Well, I just picked up my clomid for the month and was told in no uncertain terms that this would be my last clomid cycle. Then, we will have to move on to discuss injectables or IVF. Unfortunately, my insurance doesn't cover either of those options, and they are very expensive. So, I'm feeling very discouraged. At least I had a very high antral follicle count of 40. So, I'm praying for some hyper-stimulated ovulation this month.


----------



## terripeachy

TTC-Did they give you a stronger dose of clomid? I think three is the limit for whatever reason. Hopefully this one will be the one you need, and if not, don't completely think injectible IUI or IVF is off the table. People (including me) find a way to make it work if they want it bad enough. You just have to be creative and increase your credit limits (boo..j/k).


----------



## TTC74

Terri - Yes, they raised me to 150 mg of clomid. So, I really am hopeful for some hyper-stimulated O this month. I know you got your BFP this month. So happy for you. Was it an IVF cycle? Was it your first?


----------



## terripeachy

I feel like I'm clogging up the airways, but I just want to share. Please let me know if I'm getting on your nerves anybody. HA!!HA!!

TTC-This is my 4th IVF, kind of. I did two fresh cycles and one frozen cycle, then I had my last chance with this fresh cycle. i was going to get genetic testing done, but I only had three eggs make it to blastocyst (5 day) stage, so I didn't want to spend another 1800 bucks to find out that they were abnormal so I had them transferred back in on day 5, and it worked.

I just heard back from my nurse and my hcg has more than doubled. It was 539 on tuesday and now it's at 1170. I get to schedule my first ultrasound for next week!!!! I can't even believe it. I am still in complete shock. Today I am 5 weeks prego. 

I also have to find a new OB because my current OBGYN only sees people until 12 weeks. Because I have been going to the fertility place, they keep me for 10 weeks, so why even go to my doctor for two weeks when I'm "high risk." Lots to do, lots to do. :thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Vonn

Terri--I'm so glad you shared your blood result, I was curious! Sounds perfect!! And u got to have a sweet moment with a nurse...so cool.

TTC74--I am incredibly jealous of your antral follicle count. 40 is amazing for the 35+ ladies. (Mine was 4 last cycle. That is terrible. But it only takes one, I keep telling myself.) GL with this next cycle! Could you switch to fermara (I don't think that's an injectable, but maybe it is.)

Wish--so sorry for the DH troubles, esp right when u are going on vacay. That totally sucks. I would definitely chalk some of it up to TTC stress. It really affects everyone. My DH and I have fought more in our first yr of marriage than we ever did in the 5 yrs we dated prior. I think a lot of it is infertility stress coming out in different ways. I saw a therapist's brochure that said infertility can cause stress greater than cancer.

AFM--thanks for all the support, ladies. You're the best! I triggered last night, had sex this am, and have IUI tomorrow. One day btwn bd and IUI doesn't seem like enough time, but Drs orders. I hope this one egg is a good one!


----------



## Taurus8484

That is fantastic news Peachy......now get rid of your chart and put a ticker up there


----------



## Taurus8484

Vonn - keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## TTC74

Vonn said:



> TTC74--I am incredibly jealous of your natural follicle count. 40 is amazing for the 35+ ladies. Mine was 4 last cycle. That is terrible. But it only takes one, I keep telling myself. GL with this next cycle! Could you switch to fermara (I don't think that's an injectable, but maybe it is.)

He didn't seem interested in trying me on femara. As for my follicle count, it's kind of crazy. the first month I had 8. Last month I had a little under 20 (can't remember the exact number). Now this month I have 40?! I don't know what's going on with the rising count. I also have low AMH. So, you wouldn't expect me to have such a high count.


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-HA!!HA!! I will add a ticker soon. I saw a cute one that I liked the other day. My appointment is for next Thursday. They said I can cut back on my endometrin to 2x/day, but I'm going to stick with 3x a day for a little while longer. They didn't test me for my progesterone so I don't want to take any chances. Not sure why they don't check it to see if it's high or low, and whether it's high enough on its own to stop supplementing with pills. Oh well. It doesn't hurt anything.

Vonn-They say that you ovulate 36 hours after trigger, so today's sample and tomorrow's IUI should be just enough to get there on time for your egg to finish rolling down the tubes with her crazy sand like outer shell that gets smooth as she goes down the path. :) I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - you are definitely not clogging up the airways. This is your moment and you should enjoy every moment. What a lovely nurse you had Too.

I really think the five loves explains it. I'd love to read the book. It's so true. I'd tell dh that he doesn't give compliments or say he loves me etc and he'd say I do love you. I show you in other ways. You just don't see it. 

Wish - what I was trying to say was that sometimes we can feel the problem is our own fault but it's as much your dhs problem too. You sound like an amazing person ttrying hard to rectify issues at a really hard time In your lives. 

Ttc aand vonn - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you both this cycle. I hope it works for you and we see a bfp soon.


----------



## beekay

Good Morning! :flower:

Terri - I had a good chuckle at your "2011" BFP......you've been cookin' that lil' bean WAY too long! :haha: And I'm so happy to see your new ticker! :D

TTC - Hope the increased clomid dosage works for you this cycle!! :thumbup:

Vonn - Hope IUI goes great today! FX-FX-FX for you!! :thumbup: 

AFM - Having a really "zen" cycle right now. I'm 90% sure that we missed our best BD days this round.....so I'm just chillin' and waiting for AF. I think today is 10DPO and I haven't even considered testing - what a strange concept! :haha: 

Wishing you all a happy weekend! :flower:


----------



## Lanfear333

I just wanted to pop in and tell you all to have a fabulous weekend! :winkwink:


----------



## terripeachy

You too Lan! Hope you can find some fun to get into somewhere.


----------



## somedayisnow

Vonn- Good luck today! I'm throwing baby dust your way.


----------



## jessiecat

good luck Vonn!!!!!!! We're all hoping youre next &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Vonn

Aww, thanks everyone! So sweet! Had the IUI and am now at work. Feeling crampy and would rather not be here, but waiting it out for a couple hours when I have acupuncture. Then home for the weekend. DH was worried that his sample size was not good. Turns out 85 million with 83% motility, so not an issue. At least we have that in our favor! I start progesterone suppositories tomorrow, which is new for me. I've only ever taken prometrium pills. Hopefully, this is all just what I need!

Have a great weekend, lovely ladies!


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - I forget to say I loved the line porn and your numbers are rising well. Can I hope you have twins in there?

Someday - how are you going? 

Von - good lucK.

Beekay - I hope you get a surprise bfp.

Afm - I don't know what my body is doing. I wish I hadnt run out of opks. I've been having pains agaiN today which feel like o pains. Cramping for days. Uggg if I o today instead we didn't bd yesterday (wwe did the day before). I think it's just a wait and see cycle.


----------



## somedayisnow

Hi Spud - I'm 8dpiui and I don't feel a thing. All the symptoms I had prior to 6dpiui are completely gone save for a weird dream or two. This was my clue that the trigger is finally out of my system and the test I took today confirms it. I know I'm not yet completely out this month but I'm not feeling positive at all. Sigh...

I wish I could Star Trek beam some opks over to you. I have a ton of them.


----------



## Spudtastic

Someday - I'm really sorry to hear that you're not feeling anything. I really hope you still get a surprise bfp. I also wish you had a teleport machine Then after I have got those opks can you beam me to a lovely tropical beach please woth yummy food and mocktails


----------



## terripeachy

Someday-you never know so just try to do fun things over the weekend and distract yourself. I've found that modern family is the funniest show ever. I tape every show I can and just laugh and laugh. It's a good distraction. Hopefully you'll get a surprise next week. :hugs:


----------



## Gypsey4

Good luck Vonn! Hoping that this is your month!


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - I love modern family too. It's so funny.


----------



## Spudtastic

I promised I wouldn't symptom spot BUT my butt is itching like crazy....i MUST be preggers. 

Not really. I just couldn't resist. Tee he he.


----------



## penelopejones

Phew--I took a few days off and so much news. 

Terry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you! 

Someday: I didn't have any special symptoms for the tww this time or last time, except IB around the day of my missed period. It could still happen for you! 

Vonn: Good luck! Hope some spermies meet the egg. 

TTC - that follicle count is crazy! sounds like a good thing to me. 

Hi to everyone else! 

AFM, I had my first appointment on Tuesday with a midwife. Nothing special, except they couldn't find the baby on the ultrasound--they saw the yolk sac but couldn't get close enough to see the fetal stem... the midwife said I have a tilted uterus and I'm probably not as far along as they thought. (I did tell them that I ovulated late the cycle I got pregnant). I'm seeing the midwives at a special clinic they open up a couple of days a week near my house. It's in a regular doctor's office, so they didn't have the lovely vaginal probe. So now I have to book another ultrasound. I"m not really worried about it, but has this happened to anyone else? 

I'm still having very few symptoms, aside from fatigue and sore boobs.


----------



## terripeachy

penelope-Thank you!! I'm pretty excited.

When is your next ultrasound appointment? I have a tilted uterus too, so hopefully they will be able to find something at the scan this coming Thursday. I'm not sure which type of scan they plan on doing; I'm hoping the vaginal one so they can get closer to the action. How far along do they think you are, if not 9 weeks? Is your calculation from ovulation or LMP?


----------



## jessiecat

Penelope- i have a retroverted uterus and had a transvaginal ultrasound just shy of 8 weeks. All they could see was the yolk sac. by 10 weeks i was able to have the abdominal u/s and baby was visible and squirming.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi penelope - what Terri said really. I know also that at my scans the baby was usually dated later For example due date according to o was much sooner than the scan date.
when do you go your next scan? 

Terri - you're rather quiet. How are you doing?

4dpo - cramps since o and a feeling constantly in my stomach/pelviss. Lots of cm. Fingers crossed. I'm more zen about this cycle though. Que sera, sera.


----------



## terripeachy

Not much is going on around here. I was able to go for a 150 mile motorcycle ride today. I think it's my first and maybe my second to last ride for the year. I paid too much money for this baby to ruin it by doing something dangerous and an accident can be prevented by not risking it so I enjoyed every smell, sound, bug, rock on my knee that happened today. It was great! My friends are going on a ride next Saturday but it's going to be a little bit cooler than today, so if I do end up going out again, I'll wait until it's warmer. 

Stay zen! They say it's just the thing that works.


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks Jessie, Terry, Spud. I think I set up my tracker according to O date, but the midwifery clinic is going by my LMP, so they thought I was closer to 10 weeks. I have to call tomorrow to set up another scan. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend! 

I had a funny thing happen with DD (20 months). We were at a birthday party and another little girl came and sat on my lap. DD freaked out and started wailing. The same thing happened last weekend when I held a friend's baby. Someone's going to have to get used to it! Any advice on preparing a toddler for a little brother or sister?


----------



## Spudtastic

Penelope - when I was pregnant last time I bought a doll and a dolls bed and dolls high chair. I got the doll a dolls cloth nappy too. My plan was to play dolls and looking after a baby. I did a lottle bit of reading and the two things that stuck in my mind were
1) involve dd as much as possible in the care of the baby. Get them to 'help' if you can.
2) always greet your toddler before the baby and ask friends who come to see you to greet and talk to your todfler first before rushing to goo over the baby. Perhaps even get a few little presentpresentts wrapped up so when everyone brings the baby a present #1child gets one too. 

Terri - the bike ride sounds fun. I laughed when you wrote that the baby had cost too much money already.

I'm procrastinating. I'm doing business admin but it's just sooooo boring.


----------



## Lanfear333

I'm super happy to be pregnant. I just wish that everything I eat and drink didn't leave a nasty aftertaste in my mouth. Drinking water alone gives me heartburn. I have already gained 10 lbs and the thyroid meds have made my chin breakout in painful blemishes. 

Sorry to not have much positive to say. I just can't gripe about it on FB since I haven't made it official there, and I can't stand the pregnancy boards. I feel like smacking most of the women in them.

Thanks for letting me vent here.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lan I went through that stage.. everything tasted SO disgusting. Luckily it only lasted a week because it was just awful.

I can't remember if I mentioned I've been diagnosed with gestational diabetes. It sucks. :( I am on oral medication but it's doing nothing so I bet I get changed to insulin shots after I see the endocrinologist on Wednesday. My entire pregnancy has become about food now. I have to eat 6 times a day.. and always carbs. Somehow I have only gained an entire pound in almost 24 weeks. With how much food I am eating, I don't get it! I told my husband maybe that's been my weight problem this whole time... I don't eat enough or often enough! I wish that were the case lol

Still sleeping a lot.. between the GD and the virus after effects and the pregnancy symptoms... I am really looking forward to the next 3 months flying by. Yes... I'm already in my 6th month! How is that for time flying by?!


----------



## Spudtastic

Lan - sorry that being pregnant sucks. I hated being pregnant. I still haven't lost the 15 lbs u put on from my unsuccessful pregnancy. Ug. Gripe away.
do you know when you will announce it?

Caribbean - I can't believe you're in your 6th month already. are you still in oz?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Spud - Hoping this cycle will be it for you!

Carribean - I can't believe you are already in 6months. I hope to that the next few months fly by. Hope you are getting lots of rest.

Lan - That must be so frustrating to have everything taste bad. Can you take antacids for the heatburn? Hope this passes soon.

Penelope - I agree with Spud, those sound like great ideas.

Terri - Your bike ride sounds fabulous, glad you enjoyed it.

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## TTC74

Well, CD9 and no sign of early O this month. Fx for a normal cycle with a BFP to follow!


----------



## Lanfear333

I can take tums, but it has to be more than 4 hours after I take my thyroid medication. However, they don't help with water heartburn for some reason.

Food tastes good. It's just afterward where my mouth tastes bad. I bought some mints, but even those leave a bad after taste. So that leaves me with constant eating, and no energy to exercise it away. I get winded just from walking one flight of stairs when I used to run 5K regularly.

It will get better. I know it will. I just have no patience.

Caribbean, wow 6 months. I'm sorry you're going through gestational diabetes. I didn't have it, but saw how much trouble it caused with my SIL. I can imagine you're ready for the next three months to be over.

Spud-I'll probably announce after my 12week appointment. Once I've heard the heart beat and have my physical. 

Still debating the genetic testing. It looks like it would be covered by insurance, but only with pre-approval. I have to make sure.


----------



## terripeachy

Lan-Good to see you checking in but sorry food tastes bad after you eat it. I cannot imagine any food related issues. I mean, now I can't stand tomatoes, and am allergic to shrimp, but everything else is headed down my gullet (like my dictionay word?). HA!!HA!! I'm not going to survive!! And yes, it will definitely get better. :hugs:

TTC-Here's to hoping for a normal BFP cycle, whatever that is!

Caribbean-I too cannot believe you've been baking your baby girl for 6 months. Time has flown by and hopefully the next three months will fly by as well. So where are you planning on having this baby? Wherever?! HA!!HA!!

Hope-Thanks. It was a nice riding day yesterday. Where are you in your cycle? Just taking the meds to improve everything before starting?

Spud-I don't even want to LOOK at my financial bills from my TTC process. It's just a lot, so I will not think about it, but I can't do anything dumb either. As cheap as I am, I'm surprised I even went out riding yesterday. So..I'll ride until my empty light comes on, and fill my gas tank up this week and put some stabilizer in it so the gas doesn't go bad, and that will be that. *sniff*


----------



## jessiecat

Lan: I had that acid aftertaste after eating too. It went away for awhile and is now back with a vengeance. It seems like it's worse if i eat a lot, better with just small meals. Do you notice it's worse with some foods and not others? Supposedly milk makes it worse (?!)

Caribbean: Ugh, sorry about the GD. I don't even know when I have to go in for my glucose test. I have my 24 week appt on thursday so i guess i'll find out then. 

Hope everyone is doing well! <3


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri - Thanks for asking. This is my last cycle TTC naturally and I'm supposed to O any day, but honestly no sign of it so far. I have been sick with an infection the last week and on antibiotics (6/day) so I'm not sure if that affects anything. Today I had some brown spotting which is really weird for me at this time of month, so I hope AF isn't coming early. 

I did have a phone meeting with my new nurse at my RE and she really helped to explain the whole IVF/FET process. I had no idea that my FET wouldn't be until about 6 weeks AFTER ER. My other nurse had hardly explained anything to me so I'm glad she is gone. I was a bit sad though to learn that if we do ER in June it will be closer to August when we do FET. Everything just keeps getting pushed further away.

Anyway, hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! back from NOLA and refreshed! had a great time and DH did the most romantic thing (so we're not fighting anymore :)) - he apparently planned the entire weekend around seeing the singer of our wedding song at a local bar/music location down there. Saturday, he suggested we go walking on the far side of the French Quarter where it's more artsy and bohemian. We roll up to this one place and I look at their chalkboard and it says 'John Boutte, 8pm, $10'. I'm like 'OMG!! John Boutte is playing here tonight!!! We should stay!!' and DH just goes 'so it seems....' I was so confused! I go 'did you know that??' and he said 'yes - that's why we picked this weekend.' And then I turned to my parents and go 'did YOU know about this??' and they said 'yep, since Friday night'. I was so choked up - it's the most romantic thing he's ever done for me. AND John sang our song - it was perfect!! Hearing our song live in my favorite place on earth with my DH. SWOON!!

anyway - TTC-wise, I started my BCPs on Saturday and I go in for an ultrasound/baseline blood work next Tues, 4/28. Then i think I start my injections.

terri - sounds like you're doing great!! can't wait for your first u/s!! and I love your ticker. And.....BE CAREFUL!!! I used to be a big fan of bikes until my folks got into an accident on a back road in our town a few years ago. They were only going about 20 mph but my mom got roughed up. My Dad was a great rider too, he did everything he should have. Some idiot younger kid just pulled out into the street without looking around first and didn't see them. PLEASE be safe. Ok, soap box put away. <3

vonn - FX'ed for you and the iui!!!

lannie - sorry that you're having that horrible experience with your aftertaste! way to ruin a good mint!

TTC - hoping for a good cycle for you!!

caribb - can't believe you're already at 6 mos!!! so sorry to hear about the GD, though. That's not fun.

jessie - I also can't believe you're at 24 weeks!!!

hi to everyone else - I hope you're all doing well and catching those eggs and taking uber-good care of yourselves. 

And finally - thank you to the ladies who took the time to write to me about my issues with DH. There are definitely some trust issues on his side and I know those are things he needs to get over. I just don't know that he knows that and wants me to constantly 'prove' that I'm trustworthy or something. I know I can't do that. But I'm also very much going to start working on my listening skills. And I'm going to keep in mind my storytelling - prob doesn't feel good to bring in 'funny' stories from someone (male) at work when he probably wants me to think (and I do!) that he's the funniest man on earth. So I'll hold up my end of the bargain. :) John Boutte told us to stick with marriage, it's the best thing in the world. How did he know?? :)
and if anyone is curious and wants to listen to a romantic song, it's 'All These Things'. enjoy! :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome back Wish2!!! We missed you.

Your DH does sound so romantic. I can't believe he planned all of that. It sounds like a movie and so perfect. Awww...I can't wait for you to start your injections. You're lucky that you only have about a week and a half on BCP. I had 2-3 weeks each time. I hated popping every BCP because I hated to go back on it once I finally stopped. Here's a tip...save the extras, so you don't have to rush to get them refilled if you have to go through this again. Of course, I hope you don't, but you just never know.

Hope-Sorry you're feeling so yucky. :hugs: It'll be ok. When you do the FET, it's basically like a whole new cycle, and you have to get your body back to 0 and then build it up again, so it's really for the best to reset before doing your FET. The meds aren't as bad though, I found. Different, but not as bad. Vonn will tell you that the leaky progesterone is disgusting, so if you can do progesterone shots, it's much more reasonable for wearing cute clothes and BD'ing and such. hee hee. None of that is going on here with white goop running down ones leg. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Wish, I'm so glad to hear that the trip was nice. What a sweet thing for DH to do. I'm glad to hear that things are looking up.


----------



## Lanfear333

Terri, that does sound really attractive. White goop :haha:


----------



## Vonn

Terri--Haha, white goop! Yeah this is my first go-round with progesterone suppositories and I'm not a fan. The pill I drank down with a glass of water definitely did not have the unpleasant side effect of leaking that these dang suppositories do. I can't imagine bd-ing while on these things, talk about not sexy. The things we do, ladies...

Wish--So glad you had a wonderful, romantic time in NOLA. That is _just _what you (and DH) needed! And thanks for turning me on to John Boutte. He's amazing.

Lanfear & Jessiecat--That's a big bummer that food has lost some of its appeal. It sounds like there isn't a thread on the pregnancy forum for all the 35+ ladies to transition to. I don't think I'd be able to handle all the 28 yr olds either.

Caribbean--6 months already, wow! I'm curious, too, about where you plan on delivering. My guess is Australia. Am I right or am I right?? 

Hope--Glad you got more info, but sorry that the timeframe is more stretched out than you want. It does feel like every new step takes forever. So much hurry up and wait. It does sound like the research on FET success rates shows that it is very promising. Transferring when your body is not all amped up on the stim meds is showing better results in some studies than transferring 3-5 days later on the stim cycle. So feel good about that!!!

TTC74--I hope this cycle is perfect for you in _every _way, from bd to o to bfp!


----------



## Gypsey4

:hi:Hi Ladies, I went for my first appointment with my OB yesterday. It went great; we have a heartbeat! It was so great to see and really put my mind at ease. I even saw it wiggle around. We couldn't be more excited and it makes all the nausea and vomiting easier to deal with. 

Penelope - The first thing my OB said to me was that if I had an inverted uterus it would be hard to see the heartbeat. Don't worry. 

Lan - Sorry about the bad after taste. The first trimester can be so sucky. Hopefully it clears up soon. 

Caribbean - GB sucks, my friend struggled with it. At least you get a baby and a cure at the same time. Hang in there!

Wish - Glad you had a great vacation with your hubby. You deserved it. Lucky for your DH he got himself out of the doghouse! haha.

Hi to everyone else :hi: Hope you all had a great weekend.


----------



## somedayisnow

penelope - I love the idea of having a midwife at the birth and you're daughter was just staking her claim. She's knows who you belong too. :haha:

Terri- Every time you talk about one of your bike rides, Steppenwolf's "Born to be Wild" plays in my head. :bike:

Lan and CaribbeanBaby- I'm sorry you're not feeling too great. Hopefully, what ails both of you passes soon. :hugs:

TTC - Hoping you get your BFP on your next cycle. :thumbup:

Wish - your husband sounds very romantic. Hope you gave him some extra bow chicka wow wow to show your appreciation. :coffee:

Everyone else - Hello and love to everyone else. :kiss:

afm - this cycle is a bust or it will be come tomorrow once I get my beta. I don't feel pregnant, the frer at 10dpo came up a big ole' negative, and the only thing keeping aunt flow at bay is the progesterone. :growlmad: I'm alright, though. I took everyone's advice and spent the weekend having fun (met up with a friend and laughed until we cried) and relaxing. I didn't watch any Modern Family, even though I love the show. Instead I watched The Middle and caught up on some shows on my DVR. Good times.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish - That was so sweet of your husband to plan all of that for you. I love NOLA, will have to check out your wedding singer.

Terri - White Goop LOL that doesn't sound very romantic at all.

Vonn - Thanks for the encouragement. BTW, I love your profile pic.

Gypsey - Yay for heartbeat!!! That is so exciting. Are you going to find out the sex or be surprised?

Someday - sorry hun :hugs:

AFM - Still no sign of O so I'm not sure what is going on. Maybe I already did, who knows?


----------



## terripeachy

Gypsey-Is this your first baby? I missed your backstory. Congrats on the heartbeat. I am HOPING we can see/hear one tomorrow. That is why I scheduled the scan for 6w. A woman in another thread I'm on saw the first beat, and that seemed so cool to me. Maybe we can get lucky like that.

someday-10dpo is still really early so you honestly never know. As much as people (on these sites) talk about symptoms and stuff, I really think that most wouldn't even know they were pregnant. Our bodies are doing amazing things, and you can't feel it. I was telling my sister yesterday that I am hungry and apparently not eating enough. I guess my body is working so hard on the inside, but the only way I know is by being hungry. I went to the Dec. pregnancy group and those women are nauseous at 3w and 4w. I'm almost 6w and feel the same (except outrageous gas (which is even better than the white goop when it comes to romance) and that little bit of hunger). I'm stalking them, but I can't really relate, so I probably will put my date on the list and that's it. :shrug: Anyway, fxfx. I hope today surprises you. :friends:

Hope-It's disgusting. Just giving you fair warning if you have to take the pessaries/suppositories/hoo-ha bullets. hee hee.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, I think I have those hoo-haa bullets in my near future as well. Gross.

hope - definitely check him out. His voice is like buttah. Your chart looks like it might say you O'ed the other day soon?

vonn - glad you liked him! what dpiui are you now?

someday - AF got me on vaca so I'm saving the big 'thank you' for this weekend! ;) course, we're also supposed to abstain while I'm on BCP, so it may just be the oral kind. SORRY TMI! HAHA!

gypsey - that's so exciting to see the heartbeat! I cannot wait to see that for the first time ever. I really hope it happens.

terri - I'm SO excited for your u/s tomorrow!! I hope there are 2 buggers in there!! thanks for the tip on the pills too. I was wondering about that b/c they are all the same color. I remember the ones I took long ago had different colors/levels, but I assume these are all the same?

and for all of us, I thought this was the sweetest thing - take a sec for yourselves and enjoy. it's what we all want!
https://pix11.com/2015/04/20/blindf...-mothers-only-by-touch-in-heartwarming-video/


----------



## Gypsey4

Terri - This is my second baby. I have a 3 year old daughter and I had a miscarriage last May. It took me a year to get pregnant so we are so happy that it finally happened. 

Hope - Because of my "advanced maternal age" I was offered a new type of genetic screening test at 10 weeks. It looks at the fetal DNA in the mothers blood and can detect all kinds of stuff. It can also give you the sex of the baby. It is crazy to think I could know at 11 weeks! I thought I wanted to be surprised but I am tempted...

AFM - I just had ice cream for breakfast. I guess it is going to be that kind if day.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish- :cry: Why are you showing us that video in the morning while we're at work. It was so touching. Aww...The BCPs I took still had the 3 weeks and then the placebo week, but I only took the important weeks. I'm so ready for you to get started!

Gypsey-Gotcha. Lots of testing this time around. Were you surprised with your baby girl or did you know?


----------



## Lanfear333

Someday-any word on the Beta?

Hope-I would have no idea what to think about O based on your chart. It certainly doesn't look like it. Maybe it's just taking its sweet time?

Terri-Super excited for your ultrasound and hoping you get to see a heartbeat and also hoping you have 2!

Gypsey-I am going in for that same testing either today or tomorrow. My blood sample has to be sent out, so they said it would be 2-3 weeks before results came back. Still, finding out gender at 12-13 weeks instead of 20 weeks is amazing.

I also found out from my office this morning that this testing only costs $25. Totally manageable if my insurance doesn't cover. At first, I didn't have a gender preference, but I feel myself leaning toward boy again. We have a boy name, no girl name yet, and I still have my son's things from about 3T on up. When I left my ex, he kept everything, so I don't have any baby stuff left. But that's what showers are for!


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi ladies! I've been reading up on all of your progress, just not writing anything since I'm just so sick of pregnancy and can't wait for this to be over :wacko:
OMG Terri - so happy for you! Hope you see the heartbeat on your first u/s, it's a very special time. 
Wish - I cried so hard at that commercial, what are you trying to do to us? :cry::cry::cry: I think it made me think of the way my son always holds my face to give me a kiss, it's so darn heartwarming. Plus, these days I do tend to cry at just about anything, so not a big shock there I guess. Speaking of Pandora, I just bought 2 charms for my MIL - she is a big fan and requested this for her birthday. I had never been into it or knew much about it - but holy cripes, they are making a killing on this line! I paid over $170 for 2 tiny charms, made of silver - silver!!! Silver is basically dirt cheap, so I have no idea where they get off charging those kind of prices, plus it's not like their stuff is original or handmade, or anything that would justify the price. Just a mass-produced rip-off, in my opinion. Damn it, wish I would have thought of that.

Lanfear - Hi and congrats to you too, I don't remember if I already said that before. I had the maternal DNA testing with both babies, and it not only told me the sex very early, but eased my mind by ruling out a lot of genetic conditions right off the bat. I highly recommend the testing, even of someone has to pay for it out of pocket. 

AFM, I'm done with work, and now just trying to scramble to get ready for my little girl coming soon. I can't believe Moni went so early - she was supposed to be my bump buddy:wacko: Glad to hear everything went so well for her. I most likely will be induced on the 7th, since we need my parents to take our son and little girl is basically cooked and ready to come out. My doc won't induce 1st babies , but she's fine inducing 2nd ones as long as you're already starting to dilate. Yesterday at my appointment I was dilated 3-4, so she said we're good to go on the 7th. Plus my doc is not on call after the 9th of May and I really want her to be the one to deliver me. Last time, I got stuck with one of the other doctors from her practice that I really didn't like, and I think my experience could have gone much better had my own doc been there. 

Happy Wednesday everyone, halfway to the weekend!


----------



## terripeachy

KBrain!! I can't believe you are ready to go!! Another auccess on this thread. Glad you're feeling good and ready for your new baby!! Let us know how everything goes when you get adjusted and have a few minutes to check on us. Thank you!!


----------



## somedayisnow

Kbrain- Your little girl is almost here! I'm so excited for you.

afm - As expected, my beta came back negative or not pregnant. I don't know what my next step is at this point but I'll soon figure it out.


----------



## Taurus8484

Someday - :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh someday, I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Someday - big hugs for you :hugs: :hugs::hugs:

Terri - I have always said that memories are more important than making money and that you can't take money with you when you die. You can however take memories and leave a family. ha ha, I meant that to sound good, not morbid. I'm glad you are not going to do any more bike riding though.

KBrain - i can't believe you are ready to pop. We'd love a photo when the little one is born.

Wish - I'm so excited that DH was romantic. My mum always said that the best things are worth working on. I am the 'saying' lady today. Oh well. Sorry the AF arrived on holiday. Why does it have to have the worst timing. 

Hope - August is not too far away. Honestly the time will fly and it will be here before you know it.

Gypsey - a few of the ladies on here have had this test. If I get pregnant again I would like to have it. I know it goes by a few different names as it gets updated. What is yours called? I have heard it being called the MAterniti21 and Harmony test. When I was 10 weeks pregnant last time I asked my midwife. She knew nothing about it and said it was impossible to find out the gender through a blood test. (I won't be using her again for various reasons). I have done some research and I think there is a lab in Auckland that does it so I'm hoping I can get a test done and send it away. From the googling I have done it costs from $600 to $2000 new zealand dollars. If it's under $1000 I will do it if I can. Anyway, I'm not pregnant yet.

Lan - $25 is fantastic for the test. 

Jessie - I also can't believe you are 23 weeks already too.

HI Vonn, TTC, Caribbean, Taurus, Galvan, Doxie, Moni, Penelope.....and anybody I have missed.

AFM - 7dpo. My lower abdomen has been feeling heavy since ovulation. I'm trying to ignore it and wait.


----------



## Spudtastic

So I have actually found somewhere that does it in NZ. They do have to send the blood away to USA to have the test done. It costs 1000 NZD (that's about 550 GBP). I do think it's worth it though. I have been told I can get a scan at 6/7 weeks, 10 weeks and 12 weeks so if the scan at 10 weeks goes well I might get it done then.

Still, not pregnant yet though.


----------



## Nikki1979

Someday - I am so sorry :hugs:

Terri - so excited for your scan. I also hope you have 2 in there. Good Luck. 

Wish2bmom - Your DH is so sweet. I loved that video. I remember the days when DS was younger and whenever he was sick, I would bring him to our bed and he would keep touching my face until he fell asleep. 

Lan - I have also kept all of DS clothes. Would be great if I get to use it. 

Kbrain - cannot believe you are so close. Where did the time go? 

Today is my 11th wedding anniversary. DH is being secretive about something and I am hoping its something nice :winkwink:


----------



## TTC74

I don't care for how this month is shaping up. I had a positive OPK last night on CD11 after I finished my clomid on the night of CD9. I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but I know I shouldn't be O this early on the clomid.


----------



## Lanfear333

Happy Anniversary Nikki!

So sorry, Someday.


----------



## terripeachy

Happy Anniversary Nikki!! I can't wait to hear about the surprise. I love surprises.

Spud-WHAT?! hee hee. I'm just going to say that you meant 'no more riding for this year.' HA!!HA!! taking memories, leaving a family, etc..hee hee. That's cool that you found someone to do your Maternity21 test. It won't be long before you need it. <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy Friday Eve, everyone! 

spud - you'll be using that test soon enough. And I fully agree and live by your saying - i'll fight for the good stuff. Me 'n' DH is definitely one of those! <3

someday - I'm so sorry, hun. :hugs: IVF time? Buddies? ya wanna?

terri!! it's U/S Day!!! eeee!!!! got my big box o'science in the mail yesterday. another Eeeeeee!

KBrain - holy cow! I can't believe you get to meet your baby girl soon! She'll have my 1/2 birthday :) I can't wait to see pics. I hope everything goes smoothly for you.

Nikki - happy anniversary! I, too, hope your surprise is romantic and even a bit delicious! :)

TTC - I hate being a slave to my body. It just does what it wants to. I kinda can't wait to control it with my LOAD of drugs I got in the mail yesterday. Fingers are still crossed for you!

Taurus - glad you're popping in! how's little James?

Hi to everyone else - Vonn, PJ, caribb, lannie, hope, rain, august, all of ya! :wave:


----------



## Vonn

Wish--How exciting that you got your "box of science." I love it!

Someday--I'm sorry to hear about your beta result. No matter how long one's been TTC that news each month is always a blow, esp when extra measures are being taken. We're here for you. :hugs:

TTC74--That does seem unusual for your body to prep for ovulation so soon after the clomid. I'm sure many women have gotten pregnant on similar unusual cycles, so don't give up hope! Have you called the dr office about it? 

Nikki--Happy anniversary! Way to go on 11 years, that's great. Make sure you report back with what the secret was. :winkwink:

Spud--Oohh, a heavy lower abdomen sounds promising. But you are right that it's best to not get too crazy about all the symptoms. Easier said than done, though. 

Hope--thanks for the compliment on my pic! I was gonna change it after our 1 yr anniversary, which was March 29, but I haven't gotten around to it yet.

Hi to all the preggies--Caribbean, Lanfear, Gypsey, Penelope, Jessiecat, Kbrain, and the newest, Terri!!! 

Kbrain--Can't believe how close you are. Give us a bump pic!!!

Terri--Looking so forward to your report after the scan. Woot woot!

AFM--Today I woke with a slightly higher bbt and immediately I started thinking triphasic. Seems right on track with how I can normally stay zen for the first week and then I start to obsess. I'm trying to convince myself to stay calm. :wacko:


----------



## somedayisnow

Thanks everyone, I do appreciate the support. Unfortunately for me IVF is not an option. I don't have that kind of cash, none of it is covered by my insurance, and I refuse to go into debt, especially with no guarantee of it working. So IUI is it for me. In the end what will be will be.


----------



## AugustBride6

Vonn.... I'm having a hard time staying calm after seeing your chart! Fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Vonn

Someday--Will you be doing more IUIs or going back to TTC the natural way?

August--Thanks! I think meds can mess up the bbt so I am really trying hard to not read into my temps. Maybe I shouldn't even be temping... That would be hard to stop! How are you? Looks like you are just about to ovulate. If this month isn't successful, will you be doing any more IUIs?


----------



## AugustBride6

I'm good! I hope I ovulated yesterday otherwise our timing was off. DH left yesterday morning to work out of town so there's not much more we can do this cycle. We are planning on another IUI in May or June. I'm trying to talk DH into trying acupuncture with the next one but he's a big wimp. He needs some big boy panties :haha:


----------



## Vonn

Yeah, my DH would not even consider acupuncture so I know what you are talking about!


----------



## TTC74

Vonn said:


> TTC74--That does seem unusual for your body to prep for ovulation so soon after the clomid. I'm sure many women have gotten pregnant on similar unusual cycles, so don't give up hope! Have you called the dr office about it?

I haven't. I had a crazy cycle last month, too. So, my doctor was pretty clear this month that it would either work or we would have to move on to other options. Unfortunately, my insurance doesn't cover other options. :dohh:


----------



## jessiecat

Happy anniversary Nikki!

Vonn: :happydance:

Spud: Im so glad you were able to find someone to do the M21 test for your next baby. I think it's one of the top advancements in fetal medicine. I went through Panorama for the blood test. my insurance didn't cover it AT ALL which i knew in advance ($7,000 US bill) but I was told to call the company's billing department to get the fee down to something more manageable- they only charged me $25 US!!! It's way more accurate than early ultrasounds so I was pretty confident all was going well with baby at 11-12 weeks. HUGE relief. 

To the rest of you mamas-to-be: Keep at it! My gf is now 15 weeks pregnant with a little boy naturally after 2.5 years of trying and two D&Cs.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, i'm very angry at all of the insurances not covering infertility treatments!!

jessie - that also infuriates me. So how on earth could something magically cost $25 that 2 seconds ago was $7k?!?! ugh. I'm totally going to try that if/when...

terri - how'd things go today??

vonn - now I can't wait to log on and peep your chart tomorrow morning. Keep climbing!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Things went well. We have one baby inside. All three phlebotomists wanted to go in the room with me to check out my insides! My hubs was scared to look at the screen but the doc said 'come over here!' It was great. Picture later if I can get it to load. Phew! So happy.


----------



## AugustBride6

:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats fantastic news Peachy!!!!

Did you see heartbeat or was it still too early????


----------



## Taurus8484

Kfs1 - you still around???? You would have to be getting close also...

Hi everyone else....


----------



## Taurus8484

Wish - he ia going great thanks for asking. Has given me a 5 hour block of sleep for last couple nights so that has been good.


----------



## jessiecat

Peachy: So awesome!!!! Prolly better for the pregnancy that there's only one- it will be a lot easier on your body and better outcome for baby. Only 34 weeks left. :winkwink:


----------



## Vonn

Terri--perfect and amazing!! What a beautiful moment with the DH there and all your dedicated phlebotomists, too!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## penelopejones

Yay, Terri! Glad you could see it. 

I still haven't booked my follow up ultrasound. I'm so lazy. I guess I'm just not that worried about it, and I'm busy with my daughter this week, and I'm massively disorganized and can't remember if I was supposed to call them or if they were supposed to call me. 

Wish: Glad you had a nice time in NOLA! I wish my husby would do something romantic like that. He likes buying flowers or jewelry from time to time but he gets impatient and gives it to me as soon as he can. I don't think he'd be able to keep a secret like that. 

Vonn: Fingers crossed! 

Someday: Sorry to hear. I hope things are looking up. 

Lan: How are you feeling? Any better? 

HI to everyone else.


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - great news!! :wohoo: Looking forward to seeing the pics.

Thanks for the anniversary wishes. DH got me a diamond circle of life pendant. He said something like my life starts with you and ends with you. DH is not very big with words and romance but over the years I have come to realise that he does love me but doesnt know how to show it. His family is not too big with displaying emotions so I do understand where he is coming from. 
He has also planned a day of spa day for me. Massage, manicure, pedicure followed by dinner at my favorite restaurant. We dont plan anything on weekdays as DS has school and practicality kicks in :haha: To make up for not being pampered it on the actual anniversary day, he gave me a massge as well cooked dinner for me. I also got flowers and chocolates which is not helping with my healthy eating right now!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Vonn/Augustbride - my DH wont do acupuncture as well. Getting him to take supplements is hard enough. Are you enjoying acupuncture?I did it for a couple of months and took a break after seeing the FS and am planning to go back to it after my laparoscopy and hysteroscopy procedure. I found it really relaxing and got less headaches as well. 

Wish2bmom - its ridiculous how much they charge for prenatal testing. If I get pregnant, I will get the testing done as well. Insurance doesnt cover it here in Australia but I have been told it costs around $580 which is reasonable for my peace of mind :haha:


----------



## Comfycushions

Woohoo Terri, massive congrats on your hard earned bfp!!:happydance:

Someday, sorry.:hugs:

Hi everyone else-just a flying visit as meant to be doing some work.:haha:


----------



## Taurus8484

Nikki - that all sounds lovely xx glad he made an effort. Its nice to be spoilt


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Terri!! 

Taurus, I'm glad you're getting a little sleep.

Penelope, I'm starting to feel better. Almost to the point where sometimes I'm concerned that I feel too good. I'm not a worrier, but early pregnancy is nerve wracking.

Nikki, what a nice present for your anniversary.

Hi Comfy, Vonn, Jessie, Spud, August, TTC and any others I've missed.

AFM I went and got my triple screen done yesterday. It has to be mailed out, so it will be 2-3 weeks before I get the results. My next appt is May 4 and I get to hear the heart beat then. DH is coming with me to this appointment so he can hear, too. He's really anxious to find out the gender.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yay terri!!!! I'm so happy everything looks good with your little peach pit! ;)

nikki - sounds like your hubby is quite romantic! And don't get me wrong, my DH knows how to be romantic but he doesn't do it often. I'm the one who doesn't know how to be romantic - all stories/movies/etc show the woman being the receiver of romance, not the maker of romance! I'm so at a loss!

lannie - glad you're starting to feel better! you're closing in on 2nd tri, so maybe that's why? hopefully the worst is over!

taurus - so glad you're getting some solid sleep already!

afm - nothing in TTC land but I got a promotion yesterday!! DH and I are going to go out to dinner to celebrate tonight. Woo! Funny, my first thought was 'good! more $$ for all of these TTC/hopefully baby expenses!' If it doesn't happen, I guess it's more money for travel expenses. ;)

Hope you're all having a great Friday so far!


----------



## terripeachy

Nikki-Aww..what a sweet anniversary. Your DH does truly love you and it shows. I think he's the best! :cry:

Lan-Glad you're feeling good. I can't wait until early May when you hear the heartbeat. I'm looking forward to that part too. My appointment is on May 04 as well. twinsies! hee hee. Have a great weekend!

Wish-Congrats on the promotion!! I forgot to comment on your box of science. It's amazing huh? hee hee. It was like Christmas for me. Put this stuff in this pile, put this stuff in that pile, put this in the fridge, etc...so when do you start?

Taurus-Yay for getting sleep! Are you breastfeeding?


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, terri!!
yeah, it was an overwhelming Christmas present! haha - I didn't realize I'd have to refrigerate stuff - thank goodness DH opened the box first thinking it was for him! He was like 'um...some of this needs to be refrigerated...' OOPS! My FIL lives with us, I hope he isn't freaked by the med boxes in there...
So last BCP is Monday, suppression check Tues morning, then I guess 4-5 days after that I'll start the injections? so 5/2 or 5/3. 
Then day 5 of stims, around 5/8, we do an E2 and u/s. And then I think I start the Antagonists. I don't know how long those go for. Do you or is everyone/doctor different?
I think I may have a business trip I might have to do the week of 5/11 but I'm not sure if I'll be able to go if I'm doing daily ultrasounds and monitoring by then.
So that's all I know!


----------



## terripeachy

I forgot to post the picture of my dot, so here she is in all her glory. HA!

Wish2-Every doctor/protocol is different for the most part because no one knows how your body will react to the meds. They may change your levels every time you go in for a scan depending on what's going on. So yeah, if you start on the 2nd or 3rd by the 11th you probably will be going in every day. Just keep an eye on what they are telling you and ask them if you think you should go, or whatever. Your life is kind of on their schedule until after transfer because you just.don't.know. I cried when I found out that I had retrieval on one of the Orioles playoff games. I gave my ticket to my neighbor and he was really excited/happy, but I was so upset. I did feel bad that afternoon and I was glad I stayed home to watch the game (while my hubs was at the game with my neighbor), but after my appointment, I was just like 'F this process!! I hate it!!! I can't do anything fun. I hate my life!!!!' hee hee.
 



Attached Files:







dot.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Vonn

Terri--beautiful dot! The baby has a nickname. Haha. Maybe that's too girly sounding?

Nikki--that is a lot of romantic gestures. Wow, I'm impressed with your DH!

Wish--congrats on the promotion. That's great! Every little bit of money helps.

Lanfear--hearing that heartbeat will be amazing. It'll be here before you know it!

Taurus--nice to hear from you. Glad you are able to get several hours of sleep in a row at night!

Hi to everyone else & have a great weekend!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I love your dot!!!!


----------



## TTC74

Well, I had O pains last night around midnight. I took a nap this afternoon and my temp stayed high. Fingers crossed for a high temp tomorrow! I'm ready to kick off the TWW.


----------



## Comfycushions

Wish, I actually got my meds on Christmas eve-I was like worst gift ever!! Good luck with it all.:thumbup:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri - Great looking dot!
Lan - It will be so great for you to hear the heartbeat
Wish - So exciting that everything is so close now. My fingers are crossed for you.

AFM - I don't know what's up with this cycle, but it's CD21 and I'm pretty sure I haven't O'd as I haven't had pains or EWCM which I always get. Now just wondering when AF is going to show or if I did or will O. As soon as AF starts then I start BCP.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello everyone. I'm just popping in quickly on my phone but I like to read what you are all doing.

Terri - I love your dot.

Afm - bfn at 9dpo. Early I know but feeling out.


----------



## terripeachy

Hope-your chart looks like ttc' last month with that steep incline. Hopefully you Od and it'll keep going up. Fx fx. 

Spud-have you tested yet? Don't give up. It's still really early.


----------



## TTC74

I don't know what to make of my chart. When I woke up at 5, my temp was low (97.61). I don't normally temp until 6-6:30. So, I had a bowl of cereal and went back to bed. When, I woke up at 7, my temp was a little over 98. I don't know if that's a good temp or not given the bowl of cereal and the being up and around a bit at 5. If it is a good temp, I probably Od. If not, I don't know that I have Od yet. I'm so confused!


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - I don't temp so I don't know but fingers crossed its what you want. 

Terri - yep tested. And this morning at 10 dpo and was bfn. I'm not actually sure I ovulated at all this cycle anyway And I'm getting af type cramps. . Still I get to use the fertility monitor. And poor dh went 'alll out' this month. 

Wish - that sounds very vey romantic. So sweet.

Hope - and you too. That's incredible. Your dh is very very romantic. My dh does not have any romance in him. I had to ask for an engagement ring and argue my case for wanting one.

I wish dd was learn to sleep past 5 am. It was a 4.15am start today.


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-sorry for the bfn and cramping; but I'm telling you a lot of people think AF is coming and she never shows up! 

TTC-patience, my friend. Hee hee. Not sure what to make of your chart either so just keep temping. We'll find out soon enough. :flower:

It's so cold outside today so I'm just watching tv and being a bore. My feet are kicked up and I'm just chillin'.


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTC - if you got up and ate and then temped a later time, your temp is going to be higher. You are supposed to be sleeping for about 4 hours before. Hoping that you did O though.


----------



## penelopejones

terri - What a cute dot! Now that makes me want to finally schedule my ultrasound. Maybe mine will be the blob. Hahah. 

Nikki - That sounds super romantic!

Spud - It could still happen. In fact, couldn't implantation take at least 10 days? I know I had IB at around 10 days and didn't get a positive until later.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## terripeachy

Penelope-yes, schedule your ultrasound already! 

You guys are so funny about my dot, even though I said it first. I have two dot tattoos. One is on my thigh (biker party pressure), and the other is on my upper chest on the opposite side of a mole I have. When people ask if I have tattoos, if I feel like it I show them and I say 'This is a mole, this is a tattoo.' They never believe me and it makes me laugh. I told you guys I was cheap. They each cost $3. I do have others but they are hidden and just for me. If I don't feel like showing, I just say 'if I wanted you to see it, it would be on my face.' The people usually think I'm rude, and change the topic. So I think my baby is actually bigger than my dot tattoo, so yay!


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri, Pernelope - ah ha, I can hope but I recognise this feeling. Still I'm looking forward to a big fat glass of wine and a big fat cup of coffee. And I'm looking forward to using my fertility monitor. I'm also about to go online and buy some more cheapie opks.

I know AF is on it's way because I'm soooooo evillly frustratingly angry with my dh. It started over some stupid rant of his over why haven't I washed his trousers.
Then perhaps it 's because of the bfns really. WE did so much bd-ing it was like we'd just first met again. And nothing. So little old grumy me is hoping AF will arrive so I can have a glass of this really nice dry rose bubbly we have in the fridge.


----------



## Spudtastic

And now I think I'm getting this vomiting bug dd has just had. (Probably why dh has no trousers as I've just spent three days washing sick from sheets, towels, clothes etc ha ha)


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - when is your edd?

Me - vomiting all afternoon. Yuk.


----------



## terripeachy

Based in my lmp, it's December 18.

I'm so disappointed. The biggest fundraiser (March for the Animals) for the Maryland SPCA, the animal humane society, was supposed to be today, but because of the riots over the boy who was killed by the police, it was postponed. I love the March and have been going since 2004 when I adopted my first dog. :dog: It's sad that it is postponed although the goal was to raise 400k, and they have already raised 337k, so it's good they have online donations and other events prior to the March. Today's donations would be the last minute push to reach the goal. Since I'm up, I'm just going to go running and then to church. Have a great day everyone. :flower:


----------



## TTC74

With today's significant temp increase, I'm calling it! I'm in the TWW ladies! Fx this last clomid cycle is the winner!


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - FX'ed for you!

terri - maybe you'll go 11 days early on my bday!! ;) That stinks about the March. Good job getting out for a run.

Spud - yikes, I hope you feel better very quickly and get that glass (bottle?) of vino!

heading to lunch with a friend and her adorable 4 yr old daughter in a bit. That's all that's going on in boring old NH! :)


----------



## Vonn

TTC74--I wonder if FF will place ov on CD 13 or 14. Which do you think it is? I hope this cycle is it for you!!

Wish--pretty boring in Minnesota, too. But nice out, so I'll be going for a walk with a dear friend later.

Terri--how disappointing about the cancellation of this wonderful event because of such a tragic, awful situation. I've thought of you when hearing of the death and response to it since you are in the Baltimore area.

Spud--feel better, you poor thing!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM--just waiting for the blood test next Wed. No real symptoms to report, just trying to stay positive because you just never know, right?


----------



## terripeachy

The March is in a different part of the city, but people who live outside of the city would probably be scared to bring their dogs and family to the city just because. City/county dwellers (like me) would've gone anyway, but I understand their concern. Thousands of resources and people are used to help with the march, so why do all that and then have a poor turnout. They are saying it's postponed and not cancelled, so hopefully I'll be free when they reschedule. Oh yeah...my summer is wide open since no moto. riding. Womp womp. HA!!HA!!

I'm still thinking positive thoughts for you and your IUI. That's right..you never know.

Wish-Have a great day in boring, but beautiful NH. It's sunny here today, but since I already went running, I'm about to hunker down and watch the Orioles. I'm learning to keep score, so it's pretty fun learning/trying something new. 

Signed,
Hot tea and baseball score nerd. :rofl:


----------



## Spudtastic

Morning ladies. 

Terri - yay a Christmas baby  sorry to hear about the march for such a good cause being cancelled. They showed the footage here from that tragic event. 

TtC - I'm sending great fertilisation and implantation thoughts your way.

Vonn - fingers crossed x x

Afm - feeling better this morning. Bfn at 11 dpo too. I have a great plan for next month. I'm going to take all my supplements Including maca amd my alkalising greens. I'm going to investigate folate over folic acid (d does anyone have any thoughts on this?) And eat better and exercise more. Shame dh doesn't get on board Really.


----------



## Spudtastic

Wow, initial research is making me wonder why folic acid is prescribed over folate. I also can't find it in nz and will have to order from iherb in usa. Incredible.


----------



## somedayisnow

Terri - You're going to have a Christmas baby!

Nikki- I think you have a romantic man on your hands. You've taught him well.

Wish - Congrats on your promotion. That's so exciting!

TTC- Temping was too stressful for me but I've got my fingers crossed for you. I'm throwing baby dust at you by the truck loads.

Vonn- I'm sending baby dust your way too.

Spud- I hope you feel better soon. That bug sounds like the devil.

The rest of you sexy ladies - I hope you have a fun weekend!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning! :coffee:

terri - any new teas that you've tried in your newfound nerddom? i'm almost through a box of acai-blueberry-dragonfruit (green) tea and was wondering what to get next! Also, question - 'keeping score' - I assume you mean keeping the book, like RBIs, Sac flies, stats? That's very cool that you're learning that! I grew up playing softball and played well into my adult years, so I know the basics. They don't tend to pay too close attn to the stats in softball, though! And I was a pitcher! I'd like to know what my stats were!

vonn - fingers so crossed for you! I know it looks like you had a dip today but you're still well above the coverline.

TTC - :dust: :dust: :dust:

spud - glad that was a quick bug and you're feeling better. Interesting about the folate - why do you say that?

how's everyone else doing? I hope you all have a great week. Few more days and we're in May! I hope the weather starts acting like it. It's still really only been in the 50's here besides one week when we hit 60-something every day. 

I tried a Pure Barre workout this weekend - HOLY CRAP was that hard! Anyone ever try this before? I signed up for a month. Not sure how much exercise I'll be able to do with IVF but you don't really move a whole lot in this workout, so I thought it would be a good alternative to running and kickboxing. Any thoughts?


----------



## AugustBride6

Wish...This is the first time I have heard of Pure Barre, I had to google it :) It definitely looks like it could kick your booty! Let us know how it goes. I'm starting C25K this week.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, it's a lot of small, isometric movements, targeting very key muscles and I assume your stabilizer muscles in the opposite side you're not actively working at the time. Nuts!!

what is c25k?

and I forgot to post this:
I had lunch with a good friend yesterday and she shows up 7 mos pregnant! apparently she was pregnant the last time we had lunch too but this is her 6th pregnancy/2nd child (her first is almost 5 so they've been trying for THAT long for a 2nd), so she was hesitant to tell anyone even a few months ago. I'm so happy for her - she's 41, multiple mcs, has had 3 different kinds of IVF done, and she got pregnant with this one naturally. She was on some meds and she said that her RE gave her a dose of {some estrogen drug/enhancer} within the first week of her cycle. There is a theory out there that if you inject this at that time of your cycle, it kinda 'fertilizes' the ovary to generate a beautiful, high-quality egg. That's all they needed!!
THERE. IS. HOPE. <3


----------



## AugustBride6

Wish...that is awesome!! Congrats to your friend.

C25K is an app that trains you to run a 5k little by little. I always make it to week 3 and give up :haha: I'm determined this time!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ahhhh, the 'couch to 5k', now the little acronym makes sense!! Good luck!!! It took me awhile to get to the point of running a 5k w/o stopping but that's a longer goal than the first few - 1) get out there, 2) run/walk, 3) reach a mile, 4) try to run a mile w/o stopping.... you'll do great!! Do you have friends you can sign up to run one with when you get to that point?


----------



## terripeachy

August-I know couch to 5k as well. I was like run a 25K? hee hee. I ran in middle/high school/college and then stopped and when I got back into it again I started run/walking. That's so much more reasonable. Now, I'm back to just running all the way, but run/walk is a good way to get started because after 1 minute of running (or whatever your interval is) you know that you can walk. Mentally it's easier to get a hold of. hee hee.

Wish2-That's so cool about your friend and glad she is doing well. Science continues to amaze me. Yes, what you said about keeping the books. I don't even really know how to say it, but yesterday the Os won 18-7, so I had a lot to write on my scorecard. hee hee. I have never done that barre workout, but it should be fine. You will just get bloated, most likely, but that won't prevent you from working out. Once you have retrieval you'll want to take it easy and then after transfer for a day or two, but you should be fine. Just don't overexert yourself and you'll be fine.

How is everyone else doing?? I've been having crazy dreams pretty much every day. I may start a journal so I can keep track of them. Some of them are doozies. hee hee.


----------



## Vonn

Good morning, ladies!

Wish--amazing story! I bet you we're shocked. You have to share the name of this miracle med. Can you find it out? I want some!

AFM--I am perplexed by temping sometimes. Today I wake up hot and have a temp of 98.7. That makes sense to me. But yesterday I woke up hot, too, but I had a low temp of 98. I don't get why these two things don't always correlate. Any temping experts out there have answers?


----------



## penelopejones

Wish - Yes, I've done Pure Barre before and OMG. I wish I would have kept up with it but it is so damn expensive. I ended up ordering one of the DVDs from a similar method and did that for a while... forget what it is called now. I should get back into it. 

Ok, so I'm freaking out. Any advice? DH and I bd'd on Sunday and immediately after I noticed some blood. Then I spotted yesterday and today. It is red, looks like period blood, but I'm not having cramping or anything. Has this happened to anyone while prego? I know it can be normal but I'm worried.


----------



## Wish2BMom

penelope - oh no! I think I have heard that that's normal but I'll step aside for the ladies with children already. 
and yeah - crazy expensive. That's why I only signed up for one month. Trick the body into doing something different, then I'll change it up again.

vonn - I texted her and here's what she said, "it's Letrozole (femara), it's an oral pill (not injection, my bad) I took cd2-6. I took it last Feb, got BFP but mc'ed (t-15, heartbeat at 7wks, no heartbeat at 9wks). Kept taking it and conceived in october. I bring up the t-15 mc to demonstrate that letrozole studies show an increase in success but it isn't definitive. There's nothing 'proving' it increased chances of this pregnancy's success, but there is compelling research & trends in the direction of a higher quality follicle environment (and is generally considered better than clomid). and PS letrozole is indicated for use to treat/manage a certain kind of breast cancer as well."

So I guess I exaggerated some of this - it's not a magic shot like I thought I heard! But if people are using clomid, maybe you can ask for letrozole!


----------



## Vonn

Penelope--I know it's normal to spot during pregnancy, but if/when that happens to me, I am sure I will totally freak out. I think if it is causing you a lot of worry, you should call your doctor's office. Maybe they'll calm you down, or maybe they'll want to check you out just to be sure. Either way, it may be good to get the experts' opinion. I'm sure things will be fine! :flower:


----------



## penelopejones

Well, it got worse today, and this afternoon I passed a large clump of tissuey-stuff. I'm still bleeding--it's definitely more period like. I called the midwife but they said there was no point going to the ER and waiting for hours. I have to call tomorrow and go in for a scan. :-(:-(:-( At this point I'm thinking maybe it was a miscarriage, only the cramping was not actually that bad. The midwife said sometimes people pass blood that seems like that, but I don't know. Not feeling too good about it.


----------



## somedayisnow

penelope - I'm not much for prayer but I'm praying for you and your little one. I, too, have heard of pregnant women bleeding and it not being a "bad" thing.


----------



## Vonn

Penelope--I'm thinking of you and hoping everything will be okay. :hugs:


----------



## Gypsey4

Penelope, I am sending good thoughts out to the universe for you and your little one.


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks guys! Your support means so much. 

I'm not sure what to think. I'm still bleeding but it seems to be tapering off a bit, and I'm not gushing blood or anything. I used up one pantyliner and one pad. I'll post after my appointment tomorrow. 

Has anyone had an mc? How much bleeding did it entail? And for how long?


----------



## terripeachy

penelope-A woman on my IVF thread had a subchorionic hemmhorage or something like that (I think it's kind of like a cyst), and she had bleeding and clots and stuff, but the baby is fine. I think they said she would bleed until it's all gone. I told my hubs that I was too scared to BD. He'll just have to get over it. I will keep you and your baby in my thoughts and hopefully tomorrow all will be well. I hope they can do a scan for you. :hugs:


----------



## AugustBride6

Oh Penelope, I will be thinking about you and your little bean. I had spotting with my oldest and now she's a spunky 17 year old! Hopefully all is well and you doctor can put your mind at ease.


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks Terry and August! I"m wondering if it is maybe something like that, Terry... brought on by bd'ing. No more bd'ing for us if that is what brought it on. Too scary! Passing the big clot was what made me think miscarriage, but now I'm not sure. This is gross, but it was sort of spongey, kind of like the texture of placenta, and didn't seem to be a solid mass or sac.


----------



## Spudtastic

Penelope - I'm thinking about you and your little one too. My friend rushed off to hospital when she was bleeding when pregnant and that baby is now 6 years old.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you but if the outcome is not good please message me if you need to however much you like. I've had my share of miscarriages and a missed miscarriages. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - my initial reading says that folic acid is a synthesised form of folate and is not easily absorbed by our bodies. Folate is the form found in nature and is better absorbed into our bodies. I need to do a bit of reading but I've ordered some solgar folate.

Ladies - your fitness regime puts me to shame. I thought about joining you august on c25k but I don't know when I'd fit it in honestly.


----------



## Nikki1979

Penelope - praying that everything is okay with your little one. I have read on other threads where women have had heavy bleeding and passed clots and still went on to have successful pregnancies. Wishing you luck with your scan tomorrow. 

Terri - beautiful little dot you have there <3. It will be amazing to see him/her getting big from there. One of the very first pics for your album. 

I am not a runner. Can walk really fast but dont have the stamina for a run. I am really proud of you ladies for being able to do 5k runs. I wish I had the strength to do it!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Nikki - I forgot to say that your oh sounds fantastic. You definitely have a keeper. I'm not actually a runner either. I get fantastic ideas in my head but my brother got all the running genes.


----------



## Spudtastic

And a general question to everyone - how did you get your man on board with ttc. My dh drinks every night, smokes and eats crap. I can encourage good eating by cooking well but it's the extra crap food, the alcohol and cigarettes that I'd like him to quit/cut down on. I know I can't force him to do anything. The problem is he works too much and it's his way of relaxing at the end of a day. How do/did you guys get on with your dh in encouraging him to take better care of his sperm.


----------



## Taurus8484

Pen - i had bleeding after sex with James around 30 weeks. More like spotting it was.

I would think its more than likely just in irritation to your cervix after sex than a miscarriage. I had 3 miscarriages and mine never tapered off. Once they started it was a full bleed. Im sure everything is ok hun xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Vonn - temps still look good. Fingers crossed xx

Spud - my DH wanted another bubba as much as I so he was on board. He still had his glass of Jacks every night but so did I even before i knew i was knocked up again so no real advice for you. Sorry xx 

Peachy - love the dot!!!! 

Hi everyone else......would be nice to hear from Book and Moni again to see how they are getting on


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi taurus - I'm glad that you pop on here now that you have a new born to look after aswell as a toddler.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I'm still here. Being a very bad thread chatter, sorry :( just not feeling too great and I've been in bed a lot. Baby is doing well, I've just felt awful and very stressed.. this GD sucks the life out of any enjoyment I might want to have. My friends are being assholes. I can't find a house to move into. I just want to stay in bed :(


----------



## Taurus8484

Missed you Caribbean.....sorry your having a shitty time xx


----------



## Spudtastic

Caribbean - I've missed your lively chat too. Sorry to hear about your friends and the house etc. Hopefully when the baby is born you will physically feel much better and that will help greatly. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Caribbean-Sorry to hear that you are having a rough go of things. We do miss you big time. :hugs:

Spud-We did IVF because of poor sperm quality due to my hubs having some of the same issues. I don't think there is anything you can do really. Of course, if I didn't get pregnant, I know in my mind I would totally blame him, but that's not very nice so I try not to think about it. :shrug: Sorry he is not being helpful. The good thing is that their sperm regenerates quickly so you may be able to get a good one at some point and hopefully it's sooner! :flower:

Taurus-Thanks for stopping by. How are things going?

penelope-Hopefully it's just irritation like Taurus said. That was my first thought and then I remembered the sch thing. Hope your midwife has good news today, pretty.


----------



## AugustBride6

Spud....DH loves his beer but he limits his consumption during fertile week. I don't nag on him about it any other time because I love my :wine:


----------



## Wish2BMom

PJ - good luck today. I hope, and would think if it's already tapering off, that it's just irritation. Just thinking analytically through this - the cervix is still in the way, right? So you're not technically knocking against anything in the uterus? Still super scary, but trying to break it down so hopefully it's less so! Please let us know how you're doing.

spud - I'm with the other girls. For the smoking, I'd almost think that he'd want to be healthier for when he has a child. The drinking and junk food - that, I can't help with. I love my wine too, like August. Though I have cut down and when he asks if I'm having any, I just say 'nope, trying to cut down for this baby stuff' to try to plant the seed. You can lead the horse to water but... And he eats healthy most of the week too - salads at work, decent breakfasts and then for most of the week, I cook and that's typically something low fat. But DH has NOT cut down on his beer intake - he and his Dad, who lives with us, have many beers on the weekends, just chilling out.

carib - ugh, I'm so sorry you're having a crappy time right now. I hope you guys find a house too, that has to be weighing on you. It'll happen soon and you'll have a wonderful nest for your expanding family. :hugs:

august - keep us updated on the journey to your 5k! :) You can do it!! spud - you can too, dear! Just a 1/2 hr a day. ;)


----------



## alison29

Wow my dh has same issues i am beginning to see a pattern here..


----------



## terripeachy

alison29 said:


> Wow my dh has same issues i am beginning to see a pattern here..

Yeah, but it's our age, silly. :nope:


----------



## Spudtastic

Ha ha ha ha ha love it. I'm drying my eyes 

13dpo and bfn. I'm actually not sure I even ovulated this month. I guess that one would come down to me.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Spud :hugs: don't blame yourself. Even though my charts were sometimes wonky my doctor said that I was still ovulating every month, so who knows? Don't give up just yet!


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks Terri  I'm drinking my smoothie with horrible tasting alkalising, high-orac green powder. You'll know more than anyone...the things we do for ttc. I've promised to do it every day this coming cycle so I'm starting now.

Penelope - I'm thinking about you guys today.


----------



## Lanfear333

Thinking of you, Penelope.


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks everyone. Unfortunately the news wasn't good today. I could tell by how the ultrasound tech's tone changed and by watching on the monitor... then the doctor came in and told me that they didn't see anything. So the blob I felt come out yesterday must have been the baby. I'm thinking now that it must have stopped growing a few weeks ago. That would explain why I had so few pregnancy symptoms. 

Anyway, I'm sad and sort of in shock but met up with a good friend this afternoon and shared a bottle of wine so I'm feeling a bit better. I'm glad to have this forum for support, too. 

Spud - sorry to hear it. And sorry to hear you are feeling crappy, Carib.

Anyone want to throw a sad party with me? Once dd is in bed I plan on drinking some more wine and eating lots of ice cream.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh no, Penelope! My heart hurts for you right now. I can't believe it and I hate that this is happening to you. :hugs: I can't drink the wine, but I'll have a fruit pop and share the load. I'm so, so sorry. :cry:


----------



## Gypsey4

Penelope, I am so so sorry to hear this. :cry:


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry to hear Pen xx


----------



## Spudtastic

Penelope - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
I just want to give you big hugs. I was told at my 12 week scan last December that baby had died 9.5 to 10 weeks. It didn't sink in at first. It took me about a week for reality to hit, so please look out for yourself and take it easy.
Sorry to ask questions but did they say if your placenta etc is still inside? has everything gone? I only ask because I decided to wait to miscarry naturally. Around 17 weeks I started bleeding off on and on (some heavy) with some clotty bits too but after two weeks there had been no change. At the scan I had on the day of my operation to remove the baby (erpc) it showed that nothing had actually budged at all even though I was bleeding. 
My radiographer or midwife DID NOT tell me anything, what I should be doing etc etc. I just happened to go to the doctor for something else and the nurse there took care of me and referred me to the early pregnancy loss clinic where they make sure that everything has left your body, nothing remains behind, and measure your hcg to make sure it's falling properly. I am writing all this because I was so very nearly missed by the system (I just assumed you wait until miscarriage. I knew nothing about infections if anything remains behind etc etc) and I want to make sure you are getting the right care.
I am really sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks everyone for your support. 

Spud--When they did the scan my uterus looked empty--nothing left in there. So they figure I'll bleed for another week and should be okay. Do you think I should make a follow up appointment just to make sure? They said it was up to me whether to do that or not. 

Thanks for sharing your experience. I'm so sorry you had to go through this 3 times. I can't imagine going through this again but I guess we deal with what life throws at us.


----------



## Spudtastic

Pen - if the scan looks empty then I guess there is nothing left in there. I think your instinct will guide you anyway. I never thought I'd have this many miscarriages. Frankly I didn't realise that some people needed operations sometimes with them. 
I found the loss forums quite helpful too when I was feeling really down. it sounds like you have some great friends for support. My heart aches for you too.


----------



## somedayisnow

penelope - I'm so sorry for your loss. I wish I could give you a real hug. :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

Penelope--this is so sad. I am so, so sorry for your loss. Thank you for updating us, we've all been thinking about you all day. Please take care of yourself. And eat all the ice cream and drink all the wine you like. (At a restaurant near me they sell a Pinot noir shake. I love both wine and ice cream, but am not sure about putting them together.):hug::hug::hug:

Caribbean--I was just thinking about you, wondering why we haven't heard from you in a while. I'm sorry to hear you are having a crappy time right now. What a bummer. Feel better! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Morning ladies (well it's Thursday morning here in new Zealand). I just wish af would get here. It's ccd36 (last cycle was 29 days). I thought I should be 14dpo today but that was a guess. I did do a frer this morning just in case and it was bfn. 

Dh is going away until Tuesday So af arriving now would be perfect. 
I don't really buy magazines anymore, only because I don't have time to read them but this morning I randomly picked up a marie claire. I think the last time I picked one up was five years ago. One of the feature articles is 'how to get fertility fit when you are older'. I promptly put it in my basket ha ha

Vonn - a pinot noir shake sounds odd. However a baileys or a chocolate liqueur shake would be right up my alley


----------



## Hopethisyear

Pen - I'm am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## AugustBride6

So sorry Penelope. I had a wine party with you last night without knowing &#128521;. What was up with the forum today? This is the first time I was able to get on. Weird!


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks everyone. Feeling a bit better today. I'm throwing myself into work and other things for a while. I'm planning on joining a gym if I can persuade DH to do it. I figure some restorative yoga would be good for me. 

I'm also planning a trip to Las Vegas in November for a work conference I didn't think I'd be able to go to since I was due then. I'll probably take DH and DD with me. I'm not a huge fan of Vegas but it is cheap to go, and we might as well get some extra sun and fun in before winter sets in. 

Spud, those long cycles are the worst. Hope AF comes soon!


----------



## Vonn

Penelope--I love the nickname "pumpkin." Very sweet. Hang in there, I'm sure there will be ups and downs. You are doing great. 

AFM--Had blood draw this morning and bad news this afternoon. Even though I knew this cycle was a long shot, it still feels like a blow. My heart was pounding when the dr office called. I will stop the progesterone and see how long it takes to get AF. Any insight from others who've been here? Is it the next day? Two days later?


----------



## penelopejones

So sorry Vonn. :( It is so disappointing to hear news like that. :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Vonn - big hugs. I'm thinking of you. :hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## somedayisnow

Vonn - Sorry to hear it didn't work out. My beta was on a Wednesday and I got my period on Friday. It was more than spotting but less than a full on period. The next day, Saturday, was like a scene out of The Shining, though. You know the one where blood pours out of the elevator shaft. :devil:

Penelope - Keeping yourself busy sounds like a good idea. :hugs: I went to Vegas a couple of years ago to celebrate a friend's 40th birthday and it wasn't as fun as I remember it was when I was in my 20s. Don't get me wrong, we had fun but the crowds were annoying. Sigh...I'm so old. :dohh:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Vonn. Hope AF shows soon and isn't to bad. What's your next step?


----------



## Nikki1979

Penelope - I was hoping for better news for you. I am so so sorry :hugs:

Vonn - I am so sorry about the negative blood result :hugs: Are you doing any more IUIs? I took progesterone about 2 years ago to delay my period and AF came 2 days after I stopped taking it.


----------



## terripeachy

I still can't login from my work computer. Grrr. Oh well, at least my phone has a little bit of service. 

Vonn-I wanted to wish you well yesterday but obviously couldn't. And booo for a negative result. Your chart was looking so great. I think when I stopped progesterone it took a few days before AF showed up. I'm so sorry. :hugs:

Penelope-good idea on going to the gym and Las Vegas!! That should be fun and something to look forward to. 

Spud-what did Marie Claire have to say? Sorry for AF but at least it's happening when DH is out of town. Hopefully he'll come back raring to go!


----------



## Rainshiny

Pj- - I am so so sorry to hear of your loss. I was hoping for better news for you. Big hugs and take care of yourself. Travel sounds like a great idea!

Vonn- awwwww noooo--your chart looked so good I was holding out hope 4 u!! I'm sorry.


----------



## Wish2BMom

PJ - I'm so, so sorry. :( :hugs: I was so hoping that it was just normal shtuff. I'm glad you were able to find a good friend and good vino so quickly. Vegas sounds like a great thing to plan and look forward to. As does signing up at a gym! I'm sure you'll have ups and downs - we're here for you!

vonn - :hugs: to you too, I'm sorry. Ugh!! This TTC can suck a big one sometimes!! And your dang chart is a big ole tease!


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks everyone. Went to a restorative yoga class today and that was helpful. Normally I'm not a big fan of meditation but today it was good to "center" myself. 

Someday: I agree about Vegas. I went a few years ago for a conference, when I was pregnant with DD, and it was okay. One of my former professors was there and he helped us get amazing last minute tickets for Cirque de Soleil--for cheap! And my friend took me to the buffet brunch at Caesar's Palace, which was amazing. Gambling is not my thing but maybe there's some stuff to do with kids? 

I got a message from the RE and he's suggesting that I do a saline sonohysterogram. Has anyone ever had that done?


----------



## Gypsey4

:hugs: Sorry to hear Vonn


----------



## Lanfear333

So very sorry Penelope.

I'm also very sorry for your news, Vonn.

We have a case of the sads in the thread here today.


----------



## Spudtastic

Penelope - the yoga sounds good. As does the trip. Vegas doesn't appeal to me either but sometimes when there's an opportunity for a trip you just got to take it. My friend from England is obsessed with it. She goes every other year and I don't think she gsmbles either.

Terri - the marie claire article was extremely brief So it wasn't the greatest article. The two things I got from it is that 35 is still a good age and olives and figs increase sperm quality 

15dpo and still no sign of af So o was probably later than I thought. if af hasn't shown by monday I'll do another test.

Great news though for me. My parents have just booked to come to nz from mid jan to mid march. So I'm really hoping to get pregnant in may so they will be here when a baby is born


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's great that the yoga helped you, penelope. I've never heard of the saline thing.

and...ehem.....terri?? no warning on how disgusting the suppression period is before stims? I just got back from a run, which typically jars things loose....egads!!! :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-I don't recall having that problem! Hee hee. You're on your own, babe. I'll tell you now that you might as well start investing in Always because right now, those pantiliners/pads are my best friend. I thought I told you guys about the day I went to pick up my coworker for lunch (just walking down the row of offices) and felt wetness on my inner thigh and said 'uh, I thought I was ready for lunch, but now I have to go to the bathroom! I'll see you downstairs.' It was leaking progesterone and I had on a pad. Eek! Hee hee. 

The things we do for a baby.


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry to hear Vonn xx

Peachy - cant believe your 7 weeks already!!!!

Hi everyone else.....

Heard from Moni in a different thread. She and Oliver are doing well.

what happened to kfs1??? She would be close by now....


----------



## Nikki1979

I saw this on the news the other day. Not sure how different it is from PGD or how much it costs but there is hope for everyone. 

https://au.news.yahoo.com/sa/a/27253788/ivf-breakthrough-offers-new-hope-for-women-over-40/


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh that's interesting, nikki, thank you for posting.

terri - I just called my RE nurse's line and asked - I'm clotting all over the place, it's gross. She said it's normal and this is probably the end of it. I told her I asked the girls online and she goes 'NO GOOGLE! Use me for Google!!' :haha: I'll have to invest in some pads b/c I assume tampons aren't what I want to keep using here.... ugh.

today is Stim Day! I'm so nervous!! I start my Gonal F and Menopur. I don't know what those are but I have to stick myself twice. :) I gotta watch a video...


----------



## kfs1

Hi ladies - long time, no post from me. But I'm always stalking.

Penelope - I'm so sorry for your news. :hugs: I'm glad to hear that you're doing OK though. It sounds like you have a great plan with joining the gym and planning a trip to Vegas. I had a sonohysterogram at my REs office. It wasn't bad - just a bit uncomfortable is all.

Vonn - STUPID progesterone. I always had the same issue with my temps looking absolutely great. I'm sorry girl. :hug: I looked back at my old charts and my period usually came about 4 days after stopping progesterone.

Taurus - I'm always here! Still have a ways to go but I've been feeling pretty good for the most part. How's the babe doing?

Wish - Good luck with the stimming! I found the first day of it to be the most emotional but then it really wasn't that bad. You'll get the hang of it.

Hi everyone else!


----------



## Lanfear333

Spud-that's a nice long visit from your parents. I hope the timing works out for you.

Taurus-Thanks for the update on Moni.

Wish-I hope everything goes well with the meds and give all you ladies props who have to poke your own self with needles.

Peachy-Just a few more days until our appointments!

kfs-nice to hear from you! I hope all is going well for you.

AFM-just got the results from the progenity test (triple screen). There are no chromosomal defects. Also, I'm having a BOY! DS is going to be so excited. :happydance: DH was happy about the good test results and I think he's pretty pleased with the gender, too. I'm excited we get to use our boy name.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, girls. Question for those who have done stims - what kind of side effects should I expect? I know everyone is different, so what are your experiences? I'm wondering if I was dumb to set up a barre workout for the morning, but I'm hoping I'm fine. I've got kind of a busy weekend, physically, too (yard work and such). Thoughts? I guess I'll do what I can do no matter what, just wondering what to expect.


----------



## Rainshiny

Pj- I had an hsg and a saline sono. Both were ok, nothing to fear, but take an ibuprofen beforehand in the rare case that it's needed. 

Kfs- you're almost into the third tri!!! Feeling good? Any weird/funny side effects from pregnancy?

Wish- that's awesome u r starting stims soon.

Terri- I &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; your ticker!!!!!

Afm, my fingers slipped and I accidentally called another clinic and reserved two frozen donated embryos for a transfer may 14!!! Funny how these things happen, haha! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## terripeachy

Lanfear-Woohoo on the boy!! Just what you wanted. I'm so happy for you.

Rain-You're a mess. HA!!HA!! I'm excited for you though. Two frosties for a May 14 transfer. You'll be in the TWW in no time. fxfx

Wish-Did you watch the video? The Gonal F is no problem at all. You won't even feel it. The menopur kind of stings a little, but different people have different remedies. I would let it sit for a few seconds after adding the water (or saline or whatever), and then inject it. Some people put ice on the spot afterwards, but I just massaged the area and went on with my life. I only got bloated closer to the end, so you should be ok doing your barre routine for the next couple days, but I wouldn't schedule one closer to the end because you'll be feeling full. hee hee. You'll do great, and you'll be so happy once you do it that it's easier than you thought. <3


----------



## Gypsey4

Hi Ladies, today I am 10 weeks pregnant and get to do all the fun blood screenings. I am doing the Harmony prenatal test as well. It is amazing to think that in one week I will know the sex of the baby and if it has any chromosomal abnormalities. Technology has come so far in the four years since I was pregnant with my daughter. I am a little bit nervous given my "advanced maternal age" but I just have to hope for the best.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello ladies.

Wish - good luck for stim day. x x

Lan - congratulations that all is good and you're having a boy.


I'm having a panic right now. Last night (15 dpo) I picked up the frer from 14 dpo and it had dried with a strong line. It was a bfn when I took the test. I looked at all the other old frers and there were no second lines, apart from a squinter on 13dpo. I know it doesn't mean I'm pregnant but it's 16dpo today and no sign of af. I'm going to the supermarket when it opens to get another test.
the reason why I'm panicking is because it must mean that I ovulated a lot later. I ran out of opks so only used them until cd19 all negative. 
I usually ovulate cd18 to 20.
I pre ovulated spottted (ggrammar sorry) cd15 to 18 so I expected ovulation around cd20.
I guessed at cd22.

However I remember ewcm going on for about 10 days.

So if something didn't show up at 14dpo that could mean that was really 9dpo. 
So o would have been cd27 Or there abouts.

I feel sick to my stomach. I think the miscarriage in july last year was from very late ovulation. Though the mmc I ovulated on cd20/21. 
It feels like my body struggled to ovulate this month and I've heard that's a sign of bad egg quality. I can't handle another miscarriage. This is going to sound selfish but I can't handle looking after someone for the rest of my life if they need it. I'm sick to my stomach. 

I think the supermarket opens in two hours. I'm going to go and get another frer.


----------



## Rainshiny

LAN I missed your good new on the scan and results! Congrats on finding out its a boy. 

Nikki I'll check out your link later at a PC.

Gypsy- glad you have the screenings coming up to put your mind at ease.

Spud sweetie, please take some deep breaths, and picture everything turning out exactly perfect and trusting your body... That's my daily meditation. I'm sorry the timing is so hard to decipher! Try not to worry, ok? You are one strong lady to go through all this!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-Just because it happened last time doesn't mean that it's going to happen again. I know many people that ovulated late, got their BFPs and had a healthy baby. Besides, I don't know that I would trust those old frers in the trash can. Rain is right..just take it easy and whatever comes your way is meant to be. There's no sense thinking the worst when as of right now there is nothing to even think about, excpet for when the store opens. It'll be ok. :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Rain - thank you  you always say such nice things. I'll try to wait until there is a positive test too.
sorry I missed your post about the frozen embryo transfer. That is exciting. it's so generous for people to donate and such a lovely thing for people to use them. My friend did this and her little boy is four. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm so nervous.
 



Attached Files:







20150502_075453-1.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## terripeachy

Nervous?! I'm excited!! hee hee.

I know that another friend on here (nessaw) really likes the PAL boards, so they would understand how you're feeling. I'll calm down, for this post, but secretly, I'm jumping up and down. How many tests did you buy and what DPO are you again? I read your previous post again; maybe 16dpo. Woohoo!!

:flower:


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - I read your previous post. I didn't see it earlier.
thank you 
I'm jumping up and down whilst crying from anxiety. Not a good starT ha ha.

I am wondering.....I breastfed my daughter until Saturday two weeks ago. Thats two weks ago ttodat.y. I wonder if stopping that made me pop an extra egg or something or made the late egg pop.

This is going to be hard for me but dh is out of town until Tuesday. It's going to be a long old four days.

I really really hope this is a good one. I'll wait another week and then go to the doctors.


----------



## Taurus8484

Lan - woohoo for boy!!!! 

Spud - that is fantastic!!!! Late ovulation doesn't mean anything. what about the ladies that suffer from polstic ovaries....they ovulate late all the time. My friend doesn't ovulate until around day 30 and she is pregnant with her 3rd. Relax and enjoy......i know the stress that comes from pregnancy after miscarriages but you just need to go with it. There is nothing you can do to change the outcome now whatever it may be.


----------



## Taurus8484

Good to hear from you kfs1. 3rd tri already......yay


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - what are the PAL boards (paranoid and loopy?).
I bought a clearblue digi and a pack of three frers (the only two options in the supermarket). I'll do another frer tomorrow morning and the day after. 
So I'm guessing I'm not 16dpo after all but maybe 11 ish?


----------



## Spudtastic

Taurus - thanks  I'm worried about late o because I usually o cd18to 21. But it's reassuring to hear about your friend.

I keep looking at the tests. I can't help it.


----------



## Taurus8484

Spud - pregnancy after loss boards. There is a fantastic thread that i was part of when i was pregnant with my rainbow. PAL after recurrent loss thread.


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Spud! My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks. I will pop over and check it out. Glad there is a board for it


----------



## terripeachy

HA!!HA!! @ paranoid and loopy. I think that's all of the boards. hee hee.

Taurus had it right-pregnancy after loss.

For some reason I thought that if you are breastfeeding your cycles are naturally off. Is that true, and if so, then you REALLY shouldn't be worried about having a bad egg. It just set itself free when it was ready. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW SPUD!! i'll try to reserve my excitement until yours matches but WOW!!!
and I meant to say YAY for team blue to lannie!!!

happy times, happy times!

terri - no, I have to watch the video. thanks for the tips, though!! exactly what I needed.


----------



## Vonn

So much action on the thread today, yay!!

Terri--paranoid and loopy is right!

Gypsey--can't wait to hear the results!

Lanfear--congrats on the healthy boy! Are you sharing your boy's name yet???

Kfs1--good to hear from you! Bump pic, bump pic!

Rain--what?!?!? Awesome!! Do you do any meds in advance of the transfer? I'm not super up on how donor fet works. Fill us in. It'll be here so soon! Can't wait!

Spud--OMG!! Yahoo! I agree with the other ladies that you should not be worried about when you ovulated. I don't think there is any research that indicates later ov means poor egg quality. (I looked for it since I naturally ov later and want to find some "reason" for my issues besides being old.) a huge congrats to you!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Spud - congratulations :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## Gypsey4

Spud!!!! Fantastic news!!!! I ovulate late sometimes and it really hasn't made much of a difference. Don't worry. So excited for you!! :wohoo:


----------



## penelopejones

Spud - Congrats! I can see now how it would be nervewracking to get a :bfp: after a mc, but I agree about staying positive! 

Lan: Congrats on the boy! 
 
Glad we are getting some good news on this thread!


----------



## Rainshiny

Omg spud congrats on the bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## penelopejones

Just saw this on Buzzfeed and thought it was good comic relief in case anyone needs it: "23 Things Everyone Whos Trying To Get Pregnant Can Relate To" 

https://www.buzzfeed.com/devonh4ad94b5be/ttc-or-gtfo


----------



## Hopethisyear

Spud - OMG, congratulations!!!! Like the other gals said, I would try not to stress about when you O'd as I know lots of people who O'd late and went on to have a healthy baby. 

Rain - I'd love to hear more about donor FET too and how that works too. Do you pick the emby and parents?

AFM - I start pre-IVF BCP tomorrow and have a tentative ER date of June 16th! 16 is my lucky number and baby would be born in 2016 so I'm looking at this all as good signs.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## somedayisnow

Spud- That's a big fat BFP. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

SPUD!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: I am really excited for you! I know it would be so hard to get your hopes up but.. I have mine up for you :hugs: I am really happy for you!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Gosh... time really goes fast. I saw my ticker and that it says "101 days to go" but in reality, I am having a c section at 38 weeks... which means it's more like 87 days to go. Less than 3 months! EEEEEK! Where is the time going? It seems to really be moving so fast. I don't feel prepared at all. I'm going back to St Thomas in less than 3 weeks (was meant to be 21st April but has been delayed due to all this Gestational Diabetes crap, which btw sucks the joy out of everything) and by the time I get back to Australia (with my husband.. yay!!) I will be 33 weeks with only 5 weeks left to go! ARGH... someone hit the pause button just until my brain has caught up.


----------



## terripeachy

Penelope-there were some good ones in that article. Crazy how true they are. 

Spud-still so super excited for you. What a wonderful surprise!


----------



## jessiecat

Penelope: I know it's only been a week or so but hope you're feeling a little better. :hugs:

Vonn: Argh. Big hug. I know you're heartbroken. You've got a couple more tries with the IUIs, right? 

Caribbean: Hang in there!!!!! Only 87 more days. 

Spud: Fabulous news. So thrilled for you! <3 :baby: <3 Oh and don't worry, the kid i'm carrying was from a late egg. 

Lan: Another boy! Woo hoo! I'm definitely partial to little boys now. ;)


Happy Saturday Ladies! Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Spudtastic

Thank you everyone for your congratulations  I'm still not excited. I think I'll be excited after the 12 week scan. DH is away until Tuesday. I thought it would be really hard waiting to tell him but at least I can see if the line is getting stronger on the hpt by then. It's actually nice having this to myself today.

Jessie - good to know that your baby is from a late egg. Was it an unusually late ovulation or a normal late ovulation 

Vonn - yes I think I've just been searching for reasons too And was trying to find something I could control. 

Hope - june will be here before you know it. 

peenelope - I loved that link. That is so true. I hate seeing kate on tv about her baby. 

Ok I'm just a little excited


----------



## myra

Congratulations Spud!!! :happydance::

We were originally in the June 35+ due date thread together and I've been hoping since your last post that you'd get a sticky BFP soon. This morning someone mentioned on your third tri question that you had good news, so I had to come here and check.

Very happy for you- hope this is the one.:hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

myra said:


> Congratulations Spud!!! :happydance::
> 
> We were originally in the June 35+ due date thread together and I've been hoping since your last post that you'd get a sticky BFP soon. This morning someone mentioned on your third tri question that you had good news, so I had to come here and check.
> 
> Very happy for you- hope this is the one.:hugs:

Thank you Myra. Great to hear from you. I'm hoping this nugget is healthy and sticks around.
Not long for you now...next month.


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks, Jessie! I'm feeling a bit better. Not sure what the next steps will be for us. I guess this shows that we can get pregnant naturally, but I don't want to wait another 12 months for it to happen again. 

Spud - I know. Stupid Kate and her stupid baby. ;) I'm kidding mostly, except she had George the month before I had my dd, and I've been trying and trying to have a second and she's already delivered hers. 

I joined a playgroup in my neighborhood, but all the moms with kids around my daughter's age are already pregnant. Some already have a second baby. I know there's no point in comparing, and everyone's experience is different, but it is hard sometimes to see that.

This group is different because I know we've all been through our own struggles and are all cheering each other on.


----------



## Spudtastic

Pen - I feel the same way. George was born 6 months after my dd and my first mc would have been due march. My friends from my antenatal group have had their second babies or are about to pop. 

I hope you are feeling better. I do feel guilty that I got my bfp so soon after your loss and with everyone trying so hard to get pregnant Here. I know I shouldn't because that's what this thread is about. 

Gawd - how can Kate look so fantastic just ten hours after her baby was born.


----------



## AugustBride6

Spud!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Vonn

Spud--have you done any more tests? I wanna see that line getting stronger!! :happydance: I understand you feeling guilty sharing your good news, but don't. This is what we are all here to do--share our news, whether good or bad. And your good news is amazing!

Penelope--someone who's been thru it definitely wrote that buzzfeed. It absolutely can be hard to see others moving on to baby number whatever. Don't force going on days that feels too tough to deal with.

August--I like the look of your chart! Do you often have a dip & recovery like that around 9/10 DPO??? I'll be stalking!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM--got AF yesterday, so I'll call first thing Monday to get a scan and find out the plan for this cycle. I've got four more IUIs covered by insurance. I feel so lucky to have that, but of course immense pressure to get pg by the end. I hope this one is it!


----------



## AugustBride6

Vonn...I went back through my charts and didn't really notice a drop that drastic, but there are alot of months that I gave up temping until closer to AF. Only time will tell! I might just POAS tomorrow :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Thank you everyone  

I have attached thia mornings line porn. I have to admit I did go out and buy more frers because the cheapies are rubbish. I'm really hoping this is the last time i have to do this So I thought why not.

I'm thinking about how to tell my husband. Before it's just been 'I'm pregnant'. I'm not very good or comfortable with wierd and wonderful ways of breaking news so these are my two options...

1) when dh gets home tomorrow I'll pretend I have some juicy gossip by asking 'you'll never guess who is pregnant' and make him guess he he.

2) pee on a digi and just hand it over. 

I guess because we've been here many times before I don't want to do anything extravagant either.
 



Attached Files:







20150504_083454-1.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Spudtastic

And I've made a doctors appointment for Thursday. Last time I went straight to the midwife but I thought I had better tick all the boxes this time.


----------



## terripeachy

How exciting Spud. I never thought about doing something creative. I was so happy to see two lines that I couldn't keep it to myself! I like the guess who option. Do you think he'll guess you? Hee hee.


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - it's only because I've had time to think about it otherwise I'm terrible and I blurt it out too. I like the guess who option though.
I think he will guess me because he was thinking I was pregnant before he left even though I was what I thought 14dpo and had bfns at that time. Maybe he knows my body better than I do. I actually very nearly told him we were 'out' this month before he left but I thought that would be despressing news for his holiday, so I didn't.


----------



## Spudtastic

Any symptoms yet Terri? Any nausea?


----------



## terripeachy

My number one symptom is gas. Ha ha! I forgot to write that in my journal. Hee hee. Other than that, I'm tired on weekends and by 10pm, but I've been trying to go to bed at 10 anyway, so that's not really a big deal. The only other thing that I've noticed is that I've been having memorable dreams several times a week. I'm hoping it stays that way!


----------



## Taurus8484

Great lines Spud xx

When is your next appointment Peachy???


----------



## penelopejones

No worries, Spud! I'm happy for you, especially knowing what you've been through.

Seriously. About Kate: https://www.scarymommy.com/princess-or-not-how-the-hell-does-she-look-like-that/.


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-I go back tomorrow afternoon for ultrasound #2. Eek! What are your bday plans this year? I'm totally stumped for what to do for mine and usually I have plans for the entire week. Waaah!! :cry: 

Penelope-thanks for the article. Yeah 10 hours is a little cray cray to leave the hospital. I guess it's a good thing her children are perfect and ready to leave the hospital so quickly. Must be nice. Oh, I wanted to ask you if you are having any testing done on a tissue sample from your miscarriage. I don't recall you saying anything about it. You don't have to answer if you don't feel comfortable, but I know I would want some kind of answer if possible. And maybe they don't normally do that in the U.S. I'm honestly not sure. :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Lovely line porn Spud


----------



## Spudtastic

Eeeek I just had the heebie geebies scared out of me by a 6.1 earthquake. We're all good though


----------



## Spudtastic

Pen - I like the article.
the day after I gave birth my dad was taking a photo pf me with my daughter. He said 'just breathe your stomach in'. I just wanted to say 'it's a friggin uterus. There's no breathing it in just yet'.


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy - i would love a sleep in for my birthday but that ain't going to happen. Then i would to go out for tea without the kids but that aint going to happen either. So hubby bought me a Samsung tablet yesterday lol

Cant wait to hear about your scan!!!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Lan - yaay for team blue. Lucky you! I love little boys. 

Terri/Taurus - I am also a Taurus. My 36th birthday was last week. 

Cant wait to see pics from your scan tomorrow Terri. 

AFM - I got a date for my Lap/dye and hysteroscopy :happydance: Its next week - I am scared and excited at the same time. Based on the results, my FS can make a treatment plan for me. A step forward in the right direction.


----------



## Taurus8484

Good to hear things are moving for you Nikki.


----------



## terripeachy

Happy belated birthday, Nikki! And yeah for moving forward. There is nothing to be afraid of...just get 'er done. hee hee.

Spud-Glad you're ok after the earthquake. We had one here a few years back and it was during the workday. Definitely disconcerting while sitting in your cube and the room starts shaking. I think I left a little early that day (any excuse to leave works for me!).


----------



## Rainshiny

Happy belated birthday, nikki!
The hsg will be no big deal but good to do.

I love the article- been there!

Vonn- that's so great u have some iui's covered- at least that is some peace of mind for a while and I have FX for u

Spud- luv the line porn. Glad u r safe after the tremor. I think our house in dc still has cracks in the ceiling from our quake a few years ago.

Pj-more hugs your way &#128536;

Vonn- I'm taking estrogen pills for almost two weeks, then I add in progesterone shots. It's the same as an fet. Hey also have me taking baby aspirin every day and a steroid for five days before transfer.

Hope- you can find embryos thru open national systems like miracles waiting or snowflakes I think, or find a fertility clinic nearby (or far- some fly to CA or Czech rep for double donor embryos) that offers that service. In this case they offered us one set and it was really good so we reserved it. Other places u choose from a se to profiles. I think it is so neat that couples care enough to donate their embryos once their family is complete.


----------



## Lanfear333

Vonn- His name will be Rand William, most likely. It's still a toss up on middle name, but the first name is certain.

Spud!!!! Congratulations. I just made it to the end of the first trimester with a late egg. They're not always bad. We had an earthquake here in Michigan on Saturday, too. It was the strangest thing. Glad you're ok. Ours was a 4.2.

Happy Belated Nikki!

AFM can't wait to hear the little nugget's heart beat today!


----------



## terripeachy

Lan-What time is your appointment? We could both be listening at the same time! hee hee. I love the name you have picked out. :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

so much went on this weekend on here, I hope I remember....

yay for scans and heartbeats today, terri and lannie! good luck!! post what you can.

spud - :wohoo: this is my celebratory dance for you! I understand your hesitation in everything. I hope you're able to enjoy soon. And glad you're ok after the quake. We don't get those much up in New England. We got one a couple years ago and I thought it was our old oil burner shaking the house but it lasted a smidge too long.

nikki - happy belated bday! good luck with the HSG - it's a cinch. ;) I hope all is good in the tubes.

rainy - so excited for your news! 

hope - so exciting that you started the suppression!! you're not far behind me at all!

taurus - happy upcoming bday! let me know what you think about that tablet. I've been wanting one for awhile but I have a problem buying Apple (though I have an iphone - I don't know...).

vonn - i hope you get a good plan of attack in the books today. FX'ed this is the one! We could be bump buddies if ours is too!

it's weird, I have a sneaking suspicion that this will take us a couple of IVF tries. At least I won't be upset too much if this isn't the month. 
Terri - the stims are exactly how you described them, thank you. We watched our videos and started Friday night. I'm almost pro now. The nurse line even said that I could combine them into one so I only have to inject once. Easy peasy. U/S tomorrow to see how I'm responding.

Happy Monday everyone! I'll check back in later to hopefully see some adorable scans!


----------



## Lanfear333

My appt is at 3pm, Terri. How about yours? Thanks about the name. We've loved the name Rand since I started reading The Wheel of Time series about 4 years ago. The middle name was a toss up between William or Franklin for my dad and grandpa that passed in Feb. I think William sounds better. 

I wish I could get a scan today, but it will probably just be a Doppler. My office is stingy with the ultrasounds, but I like them anyway.

Wish-I'm glad the injections are not too bad. Again, props to you ladies who have to stick your own selves with needles.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Damn it :( The new Princess name is Charlotte Elizabeth Diana. So now anyone using any of those names this year will look like Royal groupie wannabes. But our baby is already named Elizabeth. :growlmad:


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA caribbean - that sounded so cranky. Elizabeth is a beautiful name and you called it first!! I love it as a middle name and I was hooked on Quinn as a first name for awhile. But you can't put them together, sounds like Queen Elizabeth. Talk about royal groupie wannabe!


----------



## Lanfear333

I won't think of you as a royal groupie wannabe, Caribbean.


----------



## terripeachy

Caribbean- My sister is Elizabeth so I'm all for that name!

Lan-my scan is at 3pm also. Woohoo!! I am waiting for my hubs now, but I'm getting nervous/excited. It's always a little nerve wrecking. I say always even though this is my second one. :haha:

Wish2-glad things are better than you thought. I tried to warn you as best as I could. Over time you'll realize that you've poked every place in that U that you could have poked but at that point you only have a few more days. When did you say you go in to get checked? I can't wait for your follicle counts. Fxfx.


----------



## TTC74

I had a 10 DPO BFN today. I know it's still a tad early. I also had my progesterone checked today and it's 14.


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - hoping it comes over the next couple of days!

terri - thank you! I go in tomorrow morning for the first check, see how i'm responding, I guess? It's funny you say that about the 'U' - the nurse said to switch around from 1" above/to the left of the belly button, 1" below/to the left, 1" above/to the right, 1" below/to the right. I didn't think I could go above! I'm nervous to - I'm going to stay below. I also haven't been pinching the skin first, just jamming it in there. I'll try that tonight too, see if that helps anything. But whatever, I suck it up for the 10 secs. :)


----------



## terripeachy

I just got home from the ultrasound. The baby is measuring about a week behind. The lady didn't know whether the pulsating was a heartbeat or a blood vessel so I have to go back on Friday to see if there is progression. There was a yolk sac this time so that was more than the dot we saw last time. I'm trying to remain positive but it's going to be a long week. I'll probably take off work on Friday just because.

Wish2-I never went above but I did pinch the skin. I don't think it matters though.


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy - keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you xx


----------



## Gypsey4

Terri, I am sending positive thoughts out into the universe for you and your little bean. 

Does anyone want a clear blue fertility monitor? I have that and 12 testing sticks. It worked great for me. It took about 6 months of using it to get pregnant. My ovulation was always a bit wonky so it was nice to know when it was happening so I could time BDing. The only catch is that it won't work properly if you are taking any fertility drugs. Anyhoo - if anyone wants it let me know and I will send it to you.


----------



## Taurus8484

And Peachy James measured 6 days behind at my 8 week scan. My understanding when the fetus is that small even a mere millimeter off measuring means a few days difference.


----------



## Rainshiny

Terri-- sounds like every bean just grows at their own pace. Im sure it'll grow and make up time!!!

Wish- u r a pro at shots now, huh?? Is your retrieval next week?

Lan- what a nice name!!!

Caribbean, you still do not sound like your normal cheerful self-- poor thing!!! I hope u feel better soon. Does GD make u tired? Are you still feeling chickengunya? I wish I could come find a house for you &#128516;&#128515;

TTC-it's too early-- your chart looks so good! A few more days!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Lan - nice name. I love William. 

Terri - praying for the best. I am sure everything will be okay at your next scan. I know easier said than done but try and relax the next few days. 

AFM - if it was ajust a HSG I would be okay. I have already done that 2 years ago and my tubes were clear. This time I will be having laparoscopy and hysteroscopy as well as HSG so I think I will be under general anesthesia. I know I am overreacting but have read some horror stories about people not waking up. Google is not my friend right now.


----------



## penelopejones

Nikki - I'm sure it will be fine! We'll all be thinking about you and sending good wishes your way. 

Lan - I was actually trying to sell DH on Franklin when I was pregnant with my daughter. I think it is cute! But William is classic as well. 

Peachy - Will be thinking of you! Those scans are nerve-wracking. Sometimes I think we get too much information from them and all the tests--too many things to worry about! 

About the tissue, I didn't keep anything. I was sort of confused and in shock when it happened, so I just flushed it down. If I had known more I would have saved it. 

Gypsey - I'll take the monitor! Do you mind mailing it? 

Wish - Good luck. I'm glad to read about this experience from you and others on the forum--this may be me in a few months.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

My bubs was 5 days behind on the 8 week scan as well.. and now she's in the 73rd percentile like the fatty I knew she'd be. 

I AM cranky about the Royal name! I know it's not a big deal in USA but in UK and Australia (where we're still under the Monarchy) people get obsessed over Royal names. Now when I call her name in a park I will have 20 other little girls turn their heads :growlmad: I don't want her to be known as 'Elizabeth H' :sad1:
Some people in a FB group suggested I give her a nickname or spell it 'Elisabeth'. It seemed a little too much effort to explain how that would not work :nope::dohh:


On a better topic... I did this collage up of my growing belly!

https://oi60.tinypic.com/2cqfiir.jpg


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Rainshiny said:


> Caribbean, you still do not sound like your normal cheerful self-- poor thing!!! I hope u feel better soon. Does GD make u tired? Are you still feeling chickengunya? I wish I could come find a house for you &#128516;&#128515;

Thanks Rain :hugs: I don't know if GD makes me tired, or pregnancy in general, or the chikungunya after effects . I have barely gotten out of bed the last week and a bit. I haven't seen my husband for almost 8 weeks with almost 3 more to go, which is the longest we have ever gone. Just feeling a bit depressed and very stressed. 
Now we may have finally found a house to rent but the real estate guy just told me yesterday Oh btw because the house has just been sold, it won't settle until next week, so the earliest we can get you in there is the 20th. I leave the country on the 21st and all of my OB/Endocrinologist/ultrasound appointments have been crammed into the 19th and 20th to get them all done before I leave. I can't push my flight back again, we already did that for an entire month. Blah. At least I had my eyelashes done yesterday so I can lie in bed feeling depressed with pretty eyes.


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - with my daughter I was sure I measured behind. I was ntnp when I got pregnant with her but I still expected to be a week ahead. I know it'll be a stressful week but I'm sure it'll all be fine. 

Nikki - I'm sure you will be fine too. I had a general anesthetic in Jan for my erpc and I was terrified of not waking up etc. It was much easier than I expected and went quickly. 

Wish - good luck with all those injections. I don't envy you at all but hopefully it will result in your bfp.

Caribbean - I chose Isla for my daughter because I loved the name. Now every other female child I meet is called Isla and I hated it. But I decided that I love the name and it suits my daughter so I don't feel too bad.
Besides I think Charlotte might be more popular for a while  

Erm on my phone and I can't remember what everyone has posted. I'll reread and come back.


----------



## AugustBride6

Wish....mad props to you and any other ladies giving themselves injects. I'm a big weeny!

afm....12dpo, BFN and slight temperature drop. Looks like we are moving onto next month for another IUI:thumbup: 4 cycles left of ttc, I can see the finish line!


----------



## kfs1

Lanfear - A boy! Congratulations! And congratulations on the chromosomal test. 

Wish2BMom - How's stimming going? I didn't really have any side effects with the stims. The only thing was that I felt a little run down towards the end and VERY bloated. 

Gypsey - Congrats on hitting the 10 week mark. Don't stress about your tests - I'm sure all will be fine.

Rain - Wow! So, you're having a transfer on the 14th? Congratulations! That's so great. To be honest, no real symptoms or anything. My back will hurt if I try to do too much but other than that, just dealing with my growing gut. :)

Spud - I know you're still feeling paranoid about everything but I will still say Congratulations!

Hope - June 16th (your ER date) is my birthday. :) A lucky day indeed. ;) In all seriousness, that's great. I'm happy for you that you're moving forward with everything.

Caribbean - I'm sorry that you're feeling so crappy and have been dealing with so much. I hope things turn around soon.

Nikki - No worries about the lap/hysteroscopy. I had them done and was completely fine. I actually prefer to be knocked out. You fall asleep and wake up and it's done!


----------



## Lanfear333

Terri-I'm sure everything will be fine. Peachy baby is just taking it's sweet time. He/She's like, "I'm finally here, I'm going to take my time growing and enjoying this time with my Mom." I know, I'm corny.

Nikki-You're going to be fine. Quit googling. It can be our best friend or worst enemy.

Cute growing bump, Caribbean! I'm trying to find something cute to do for a FB announcement.

KFS-have you had any sciatic pain at all?

I just want to clear up what seems to be a little name confusion. His name will be Rand. It's the middle name that was to be William or Franklin. Pretty sure he will be Rand William.


----------



## terripeachy

Lan-So did you hear the heartbeat yesterday? Sorry to be so "all about me" yesterday, but I was thinking about you, I just didn't post anything.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all!

I think I said this but I forget - lannie, I love the name. So different, with a classic middle name. Excellent. I like Franklin too! :) our last name is Parrish and when we were in NO, I thought if we had a boy, we should name him Jefferson (since the south calls their counties 'parishes' and Jefferson Parish one of them :)) so dorky. But I also don't care for Jeff, which is what everyone would call him. So that's out. Fun idea, though!

terri - I know nothing about babies taking their time in developing but the note that someone had about them being even a millimeter off makes a ton of sense. Maybe you just have a peanut growing in there! 

kfs1 - thanks for asking! I am starting to feel a little bigger and my cat feels the need to kneed me right in the ovaries! stims themselves are fine - I pinched the skin last night and I didn't feel the stinging from the meds, so definitely doing that now. 

august - you're so funny! it's a'ight, I feel a little badass now :haha: I'm a total pro now, rain! :)

caribbean - I would totally house hunt for you too!! I'm sorry you're in a downswing right now. Things will turn around soon and fall right in line. What is your daughter's middle name going to be? We had an Elizabeth here at work and everyone called her EB b/c of her last name too. Does her name lend itself to something cute like that? loving the bump pics too - thank you for posting and sharing with us!

Had my u/s this morning and they saw 6 follies, measuring only at 9-10 for now. Prob another week until my ER, and will probably start going in daily this weekend to see how they are progressing. 6 doesn't seem like a whole lot but I do have DOR, so I don't know what I was expecting. I just know that it goes downhill from here so I'm a little downhearted about it. But I know I only need one... :) I'm waiting for my nurse to call me with next steps - increase the meds or what.


----------



## Lanfear333

Terri-We heard the heart beat. It was 171 bpm which they said was great. I also got a pap yesterday, as is normal procedure at 12 weeks at my office and now I'm crampy.

Wish-My oldest is a Jeff. I wanted Spencer or Sawyer, but my ex only liked Jeffrey and wouldn't even consider anything else. I hope things keep progressing for you. Don't get too down. You're a rock star.

August-I missed you the last time. FX your next IUI works.


----------



## AugustBride6

Lan....I love Sawyer!!! That is one over my favorites :) So, so cute!


----------



## Wish2BMom

lan - that's just it, it's SO common! I know quite a few, so that's why I like Jefferson (rare) but Jeff, although there is nothing wrong with it, is just common. :)
And thanks for the boost. I'm so happy Rand's heartbeat was where it should be! <3
And I like Sawyer too!


----------



## terripeachy

Lan-Awesome!! 

Wish2-What do you mean it goes downhill from here? First you have to continue going uphill. With another week of stims, you'll get more follicles AND the 6 or 7 are the only follies that they measured. there are usually a few more hiding in there, and the trigger shot will boost them too, so you go up to maybe 10, and THEN once you start getting your maturity/fertilization rates, then it's kind of downhill, but you're still on the upswing, chica. hee hee. Chin up.

August-I hope these next few months prove to be successful for you.

kfs1-Thanks for stopping by. :flower:

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I'm busy at work today, thankfully, so time is flying by. Just hoping for the best. That's all I can muster at this point. My dad is coming in tomorrow or Thursday and I really can't be too sad around him. The timing really isn't good because he's going to be here for at least a week, I think. Lots of responsibilities for me when he's around. Maybe I can just say I'm tired and he and hubs will have to figure out dinners and such.


----------



## Lanfear333

Or maybe the responsibilities will keep your mind off it. I'm telling you though, the first 12 weeks are nerve wracking, even when you aren't measuring behind.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, peachy! that helps - on another IVF thread, someone just asked if there were maybe some hiding that might flourish over the next few days and I didn't know. I hope so! I thought these were the 6 that happened to appear this month and that's it. I'll stay positive! :)
I hope having your Dad around will help take your mind off of things, like Lan said. Maybe Friday will come quicker now. Lil Dot best behave and grow a bit :)


----------



## penelopejones

Cute pics, Carib! I like how you chose different black and white shirts. 

August - Fingers crossed for next cycle! You're luck you have good insurance! 

Wish & Terry - all that IVF lingo sounds Greek to me but I guess I might be learning more at some point. It all sounds so confusing. 

So has anyone tried TTC after a MC? I've heard you can be super fertile in the month or two afterwards, but then others say to wait. I took an HCG and an LH test last night just to see, and I definitely still have HCG in my system. Does anyone know if that affects ovulation, or can you still ovulate? I figure we'll NTNP this cycle.


----------



## Spudtastic

Penelope - I've been thinking about you and am still sending hugs your way.

After my 8 week miscarriage I ovulated the first cycle. A lot of the ladies from my loss threads are pregnant already. I then got pregnant the cycle after that.
my erpc however messed things up. I was still getting a faint line on a frer three weeks after that cycle and didn't ovulate. I figure it was my body saying it wasn't ready.

As for trying straight away I was told by an obgyn, two different doctors and a nurse that it's fine to start trying straight away. Good luck.

Afm - the line on my frer is getting darker but I don't feel pregnant. Maybe because it's early days. I'm really hoping I'm going to get sick soon but it didn't make a difference with the last one.

I think ttc is one of the most stressful things in life.


----------



## Spudtastic

Lan - I'm glad the scan went well  

I really really promise not to stress to you guys anymore after this post. I'll ask the other Paranoid And Loopy lot from now on. However I just need to ask one more time....

This is this mornings frer which is definitely getting darker. I also did a digi and it's still saying 1 to 2 weeks. I had been hoping for 2 to 3. I really know there is nothing I can do if this baby is not sticky but I'd really love to hear some positive feedback. I don't feel pregnant at all. With dd my nipples were pointing to the sky and I had a buzzing in my stomach. My stomach doesn't feel pregnant and my nipples are just doing their usual thing (I guess my nipples are never going to point to the sky again having just breastfed for two years ha ha). 

Sorry to be so self centred right now. It's all I can think about.
 



Attached Files:







20150506_085533-1.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## penelopejones

Please, Spud--I hope you don't feel like you can't share with us. We are all here for you and sending you good thoughts. 

It's so hard in these early days because symptoms can be so variable. I've heard a lot of people say they don't get any symptoms, or they don't get any for 6-8 weeks. 

I agree -- TTC is sooo stressful! 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Those lines look fantastic Spud xx


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-has it been a week since you did the last digi? I have never used those but your frer is definitely darker so I would take solace in that. Trust me, whatever happens is going to happen whether you worry about it or not. I'm in the same boat, sister, so I patiently wait for Friday and cheer on everyone else in the meantime. I'm feeling really good about your tests though, if that helps.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--Please don't be sad about your scan. I'm sure your little dot is just little. At such a small size a minute difference probably seems like a bigger deal than it is.

Spud--Yay for the lines getting darker! I can def see the difference. Has you DH come home yet? Every pregnancy is different so don't think something is off because it's not the same as with DD.

Lanfear--Congrats, great news on the scan and hb! I like that your name is different, but not crazy different.

Caribbean--I love your bump pics, so cute! And the name Elizabeth is so pretty and classic. That's my sister's middle name. (My middle name is Beth. My parents were not too original...) 

Wish--Good job with all the stims and needles! Can't wait to hear how things progress at the next scan.

Rain--things are happening in a week or so for you, right?

Penelope--You seem to have an amazing attitude about everything.

Taurus--glad you are still with us even with 2 little ones.

August & TTC--hopefully a bfp from both of you soon...like now!

Sorry if I missed anyone!

AFM--Started my next cycle. Went in for day 3 scan and had one large follicle on each ovary and one small follicle on right and 2 small on left. That's two more than last month, so I hope that gets me at least one more big one at IUI time. I was frustrated to find out the dr recommended the same med at same dosage (clomid, 50 mg). I talked with the nurse about how I was expecting a change since it didn't really help. She kept saying, well this is what the dr ordered. And I was like, what happens when a patient wants to talk with her dr about his recommendations? She acted like that was something that never happens & said I could schedule a consult but that I'd have to decide whether or not to move forward with this cycle as is. I decided to but was frustrated, am frustrated. We can't get in for a consult until June 18. Is it crazy that I am at this clinic like once a week, but it is nearly impossible to have any contact with my own dr? This stuff is a big deal, and for it to be so hard to ask any questions or have a conversation about med options is incredibly disheartening. Dang it! But I am trying to remain positive, been doing some maya abdominal massage and legs up the wall yoga pose to relax and help things out down there.


----------



## somedayisnow

Hi ladies,

I'm trying to catch up but I apologize in advance if I miss anyone.

Nikki- Happy belated b-day. I had lap surgery and it wasn't bad at all. I went to sleep and then woke up on some wonderful pain meds. 

Caribbean - I promise not to associate your Elizabeth with the new royal one across the pond. Your Elizabeth will be a princess in her own right.

TTC - I have my fx for you. Hopefully, you'll get a surprise BFP.

Terri - I bet Friday can't come soon enough but I'm sure everything will be fine. You're little bean has a mind of her/his own and will not be rushed.

Penelope- I think of you all the time. I'm sending to you lots of love.

Lan - You're having another boy! Congratulations!!! I love the name Rand William.

Wish - I'm excited for your 6 follies. All you need is one.

Spud - Your line porn just might be my favorite thing at the moment.

August - Hoping that next month is your month and you get your little bean.

Von- If the nurse won't let you talk to your doctor face to face, is there a way you can email him/her? I think it's ridiculous that you don't have a say in your treatment. I swear if I had left over clomid I'd send it to you.


----------



## TTC74

12 DPO BFN. I was sure hoping this would be the month.


----------



## AugustBride6

TTC- :hugs: I bet you are just meant to have a Valentines Baby full of love! Next month will be yours!

Vonn- That is completely ridiculous! I would be that crazy stalker lady that calls all day until they finally put me in touch with him. You have every right to speak to your actual doctor. It drives me crazy when they don't take patients feelings seriously.


----------



## kfs1

Lan - The back pain that I have is in my lower back - like right above my butt. It only happens if I'm trying to do too much. My SIL (who's a physical therapist) said to make sure and wear good sneakers if I plan to be on my feet a lot. (Common sense - I know.) I tend to wear flats/sandals with not a lot of support so... How about you?

Wish - I agree with Terri. You have plenty of time for more eggies to grow. Don't stress. :)

Penelope - My OB advised me to wait one cycle before trying after my MC. I'm sure it's different for everyone though. I would ask your OB.

Spud - Your test looks great to me. Fx!

Vonn - I would try to talk to your nurse again to see if you can speak with your doctor. You should be able to discuss your concerns with him. Ridiculous!


----------



## Lanfear333

KFS-That sounds like Sciatic pain, for sure. It's close to where mine is, though sometimes it actually migrates to my butt. When that happens, I usually feel it in my leg, too, all the way to my foot. I wear combat boots a lot, but they don't have much support as they're WORN OUT. Need new ones. 

I leave for FL in three days. I am so excited. I need some warmth, and sun, and to give my momma a hug.


----------



## AugustBride6

Lan...does your Mom know you are expecting or are you surprising her?!


----------



## Lanfear333

She already knows. With our families two losses in February, I knew she needed happy news ASAP! I just haven't seen her in about a month and am so happy to know she's doing well down there without Billiam.


----------



## Wish2BMom

lan - have SO much fun in FL!! a much needed break. Give mum a big hug! 

vonn - that sounds so frustrating! if I didn't have a nurse line to call or people not wanting to communicate with me, I'd be going nutty!! squeaky wheel gets the grease - keep calling until you're satisfied. You don't seem like one of those people who calls just to call, so I'd say you're good to demand a bit more attention.

spud - completely understand your concern, but listen to terri. Try not to worry and enjoy what's going on right now. i have to confess, when you posted another line porn pic, I was HOPING that it was darker and I almost cried when I saw that it was. Be happy things are progressing!!!:flower:

penelope and TTC - we're here for you for any IVF questions! I say that and I'm only day 6 into stims! heehee! So what I really mean is that TERRI is an excellent resource! :haha: and by the time you start, if you even need to, we'll both be here for you. :flower:

another u/s for me tomorrow morning. Hope my little follies are flourishing!


----------



## TTC74

You know, I posted a pic of what I thought was a BFN on countdown to pregnancy this morning and I've gotten a vote of 42% positive. I sure hope that I'm just lousy at seeing lines and they are right!


----------



## terripeachy

Lan-I know you're probably going to be swamped running around and doing stuff, so have a great time in sunny FL, and we'll see you when you get back!

Wish-bwwahaaa! Yup, we can both be the experts, except yours will be successful. Womp womp. hee hee. Definitely let us know how your follicle check goes tomorrow.

Vonn-Yeah, that's some bull jive. I'd call and call too. You are PAYING them good money and oh, they don't want to talk to you? Well, make them talk to you or take your business to the next fertility clinic (hopefully there is one nearby. Are you near the city?). These people get on my nerves.

August-Don't give up just yet..your chart is still looking good.

TTC-Are you such a worrier in real life? Sometimes you tire me out just reading your posts. Of course, I'm wishing the best but a test a day is plenty. You know I love ya and want this to be your month, but it's either going to happen or it isn't. Can't force pink on a FRER to appear. :hugs:

AFM-:football:


----------



## TTC74

lol. I AM such a worrier in real life! I hear you, though. Settle down. I hear that plenty. ;)


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - so true about the digis. Well I did my last test this morning and I will get no more. The test line popped up first and is darker than the control line.
Also I was just reading about a lady who's baby measured 5+3 at the 7 week scan and is now a healthy child. I'm keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow.

Vonn - that is very upsetting that you can't talk to your doctor. Are there any other fertility clinics nearby? TTC is stressful enough without feeling like you're not getting the service that you should be getting.

TTC - I am a worrier too. My midwife pointed it out to me during my pregnancy with dd. But then I did ask her 'If the world ends (Nostrodamus had predicted the world would end three months before dd was due) can you still deliver my baby?' Ha ha, I don't normally believe these things but I was a bit worried about delivering a baby on my own and it was mostly in jest.
I do think I see something on your test but I have had frers like that too. I think the camera picks up where the indent is, but there is a pinkish tinge. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Wish - thanks for your thoughts. I'm stoked you were as happy as I am about the darker line.

August - I'm hoping things happen for you soon.

Lan - I like the name Rand William. To me it says 'Strong, Intelligent and Individual'. It's a good choice. I am also super happy that there was good news for your mum after your double loss. 

Penelope - thank you  How are you getting on? You are often in my thoughts.


----------



## Spudtastic

PS Lan - three days to Florida, how exciting Have a nice holiday.


----------



## penelopejones

Vonn - Is changing clinics an option for you? I'd seriously consider it. The clinic I've been going to is new (but the doctors have worked at BIG UNIVERSITY CLINIC before so they have good track records). Anyway, the waiting room is never full--it is usually just me and maybe one other person. I can consult with the doctor I'm seeing really easily and/or email him. Hopefully you have some other options! 

Lan - have fun in Florida! Sounds wonderful. 

TTC - Fingers crossed! 

I'm thinking of all of the IVF ladies, ultrasounds, testers--so much going on! 

Someday - what's new with you? 

AFM, doing okay. Just trucking along this month. The bleeding stopped yesterday but I had spotting again today. I found a good class today at my new gym. I'm hoping that focusing on getting in shape will help out with TTC, but it also just feels good to do something for myself. I haven't worked out really since dd was born except for walking. I was surprised that I wasn't more wiped out at the end of the class--it was h-ilo aerobics. It's actually nice not to be so focused on TTC for once!


----------



## somedayisnow

Penelope - After my last cycle, my doc found another cyst - this time on my left side - so I'm back on bc. I'm seeing my RE on Monday to check to see if the cyst is gone, then I'm starting my 2nd round of clomid but this time with Menopur. Yep, we're bringing out the big guns. Well, IVF is the big gun but I can't afford that so Menopur it is. Fun fact: Menopur was originally created using the urine of menopausal nuns. :saywhat: Yep, peeing nuns. The Lord does work in mysterious ways. :coffee:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Carribean - I love the bump photos. Sorry things are so stressful right now.

Kfs - Happy almost birthday! I'm going to take that as a good sign for sure. How are you feeling?

Spud - your lines look great!!

Terri - I'm sure your scan on Friday will be just fine.

Lan - Enjoy your sunshine vacation

Someday - Thanks for that fun fact, I love fun facts! Good luck with your nun pee ;)

Penelope - Sounds like you are taking some needed time for yourself, good for you!

TTC - I didn't see you test, but FX'd there are two nice pink lines tomorrow.

AFM - Not much to report since I'm on BCP. It's nice to have a month without temping, testing or scheduling BD, especially since next month will have so much going on. Now just trying to coordinate my work schedule and flights for my monitoring appointments, but I don't think it's going to be to hard, just a lot of extra $$. 

Sorry if I missed anyone, geez if you don't come on here for a day or two you have a lot to catch up on. Off to bed now...Aloha!


----------



## AugustBride6

:rofl: Someday


----------



## Wish2BMom

......so I'm injecting nun pee into my belly every night....?? interesting...:shock:

terri - one more day, how are you feeling? How's it going with your Dad?

PJ - I think that's the best part (besides the weight loss!) about having found my classes that I've joined over the past 3 months or so. I work from home so it's nice to not be stuck here all the time and to get out and do something I really enjoy just for myself. Good for you in getting out there and doing just that - it'll be so good for your body, mind AND spirit!

TTC - you're so funny, you worry wart! I have a good friend who is like that and I want to tell her to relax but it's just in her. :flower: NEXT month is YOUR month!

afm - had my u/s this morning and things are progressing, I suppose. There was a bit of conflicting info but this woman isn't overly share-y. So the other day she said I had 6 follies measuring at 9-10. Today she said 'they've all grown since the other day' and said I had a 9, 10 and 10 on the left side and an 11, 12 on the right side. Um...that doesn't add up, #1, and #2, 3 of those are the same size as the other day. So I don't know if she gave misinformation the other day or what, but I'll go with today's note - they've all grown. The goal is to get them to 18-22 before I ovulate, which I think we still have plenty of time since I ovulate typically on cd17. I await further instruction from my nurse that I'll get this afternoon. Prob start going in for daily u/s starting this weekend.


----------



## terripeachy

I rushed home, did laundry, moved the mail into nice piles :haha: made the bed and then around 7 I called my dad to find out where he was and how long until he'd arrive. He was like 'Oh..I'm still in TN. I'll be there Monday or Tuesday. I'm going to Chicago to visit some friends first and then I'll be there.' HUGE SIGH OF RELIEF!! So now the house is fairly clean and I can plan meals/grocery shop and we'll be ready when he gets here. He is a rolling stone. I still don't know how long he's staying, but it doesn't matter now that I have a few more days. 

Someday-that's really interesting about Menopur. And more importantly, why does it work?

Wish2-Don't worry about the counts now as it's still super early. Sometimes the docs will take the time to count, measure them all, and sometimes they just do a quick estimate, so you're in good shape. Any bloating?

August-I know you're excited about IUI2, but it still sucks seeing the drop of doom. :hugs:

Hope-Isn't it nice not temping? I really enjoyed not doing it. Do you have to fly to a different island for your monitoring? Is it expensive going between places?


----------



## Lanfear333

Vonn-I hope you have other options or get the attention you deserve from your office.

TTC-I actually had to see a therapist to stop my worrying ways. I'm soooo much happier now.

Penelope-I'm glad to see you're in such high spirits and that you're doing something for yourself. Going for a run alone always makes me feel better, so I understand your choice of activities!

Someday-very interesting fact. I love learning random things like that.

Hope-Where do you have to fly for your appointments?

Wish-Glad to hear things are progressing, even though the info you got was a little conflicting.

Terri-I'm glad things worked out for you with your Dad's visit. You only have one more day to wait.

I did my official FB reveal yesterday. This was how:
 



Attached Files:







Announcement.jpg
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## somedayisnow

Ladies, thankfully science has evolved and nun pee is no longer used, I think. As to why it works?



> Lunenfeld was a medical student in the early 1960s. At the time, he recognized that during menopause womens urine was likely to contain high levels of the hormones that stimulate ovulation. Why? Because as the ovaries decline, the pituitary gland raises these hormone levels in an intensifying attempt release the remaining eggs.
> 
> Of course, finding a regular source for of such urine presented a problem. At a conference in Italy, however, Lunenfeld met the nephew of Pope Pius. He had a great source: nuns. Where better to get large amount of FSH [an ovulation-stimulating hormone] than from women at menopause? says [Dr. Nanette] Santoro, [chair of obstetrics and gynecology at the University of Colorado, Denver]. Convents were a perfect place.

https://healthland.time.com/2010/09...igins-nuns-urine-yew-trees-and-rooster-combs/


----------



## Hopethisyear

To answer your questions Lan & Terri- Yes my RE is on another island so I have to fly over for all my appointments & procedures. It's only about a 30 minute flight ($200 R/T) and then a 30 minute cab ride ($100 R/T) so each time I have to go over is another $300...ugh! I will be flying over in the early AM so I can get to work in the PM for my monitoring appointments.

Wish - Nice that they are growing!!!!

Terri - That's probably such a relief to have some extra time before dad arrives. Sit back and relax a bit.

Lan - LOVE YOUR ANNOUNCEMENT!!! So cute!!

Someday - Interesting info.

Have a beautiful day ladies!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Lan-I *LOVE, LOVE* that announcement. It is just the cutest. Player 4. hee hee.


----------



## AugustBride6

I love it Lan!!!

Hope....goodness! That is a lot of traveling but it will be well worth it in the end!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

lan - I love the announcement!! man, you girls are so creative, I love it.

someday - awesome factoid! thank you for sharing! I, too, love learning this 'cocktail trivia'. :)

terri - that's fantastic about your dad! that would have driven me up a wall, him not telling me, but overall that's great. And what better feeling than being ahead on the housework AND it got to take your mind off of things for a bit, i bet? So not long now, tomorrow is the day. :) oh, and bloating - not a lot, really. Feeling a little crampy, though. I was still able to do a barre workout last night, I'll probably do another this Sat. But I haven't gone out for a run and it's killing me b/c it's soooooo gorgeous out!

I got my call with further instructions - going in tomorrow am for another u/s and blood work. Looks like this might be when the daily monitoring starts. I asked the nurse how many more refills I should get of the menopur and gonal-F and she said enough until next Tues, so I guess I'm stimming til then, at least. Ugh, I hope this doesn't push my transfer to when my sister is here (5/21). I can't really cover that one up!


----------



## Rainshiny

Someday, fascinating. I think that makes us all saintly, right?

Hope, are you in Hawaii, I don't recall??

Pj and wish-I'm with you on the workouts. I'm going to sound like a nerd but I love exercise in any form, except I can't do yoga classes because the peer pressure makes me crazy. How do you put your elbow gracefully behind your ankles while balancing on your toes anyway???? I ain't that coordinated. Lol.

Caribbean- Elizabeth is an amazing name that will always have grace and charm (unlike my yoga poses) no matter who stole it from who (drat princesses!!).

Lan that's so wonderful you got to tell your mom good news after the year you've had! Was she thrilled? And I love the announcement!! Have a great time in Florida!!

Spud your lines are so amazing...your body is doing the right thing.

TTC you know we are all on here cause we are worry warts right there with you &#127775;&#128512;&#128512; accupuncture has helped me tremendously too.

Terri- glad u can take things easy and get prepare for your dad.

Vonn and wish and August, I guess I'm about two weeks ahead of you because I start taking progesterone tomorrow. Dang I wanted one of u to be my bump buddy. Is anyone ovulating now?? Sorry to ask such personal questions lol &#128516;&#128516;

I have a scan tomorrow morning too--if lining is good then I start the butt shots! I have two day 6 embryos so the transfer is next Thursday. So soon already!


----------



## Lanfear333

Hope-wow that's a lot of $$$. I really hope everything works out for you.

Wish-I hope the timing works out for you so you can keep your secret.

Rain-My mom is so excited. I think she thought she wasn't going to get any more grand babies. I will be looking forward to news of your transfer when I get back from FL.

Thanks ladies. I used that idea for the announcement because the first thing DS said when we told him he was getting a sibling was, "I'll have someone else to play video games with!!!!" I'm still not sure he totally understands that he's going to have a while to wait for that, still.


----------



## Wish2BMom

rain - i'm typically lazy by nature but once I get going, I love it! And I love this new stuff instead of just running or lifting weights. So kickboxing and barre are right up my alley. My legs were shaking SO BADLY last night!! I loved it! And I think you're about a week ahead of me - I'll probably be transferring a few days after you, I'd think. Stims til 5/12 or so, then trigger, retrieval, then wait 5 days, then transfer. So hopefully we're bump buddies!!!


----------



## somedayisnow

Lan- I think your announcement is probably one of my favorites.

Wish- I hear that Menopur burns. How bad is it?

Rain - buttshots sound hardcore!!! Ouch!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Nah, I wouldn't say it burns. Stings a little, yes. But not burns. And I've now started to pinch the skin where I insert the needle and keep it pinched while I inject and that cuts down on the stinging so it's all good now. I don't know if this is related but I have been sleeping like a baby too!


----------



## somedayisnow

I swear! The things we do to get our babies: drugs that bring on hot flashes, poking ourselves with needles, poking ourselves with needles filled with solution that stings, $$$, countless doctor's appointments, did I mention the $$$. I'm really going to have to make a concentrated effort not to hold all of this over my kid's head when he/she is a bratty teenager. :coffee:


----------



## Taurus8484

Love it Lan xx

Peachy - it's Friday morning here......so guess that means Thursday night there....be stalking


----------



## terripeachy

Good morning Taurus! I haven't said that in a while. Yup...I still have one more sleep and then it's go time. I'm trying to remain as calm as I can. All week I've been waiting for spotting or bleeding and nada, so I'm still quite hopeful that everything will be ok.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Rainy - Yes I live in Hawaii and all the fertility specialists are on the island of Oahu so all of us that live on the other islands have to do a lot of traveling. I'm excited for you for your transfer next week.

Wish - great tips on the pinching, I'll have to remember that next month.

Terri - Hope you get some rest tonight and don't stress out to much. You will have a beautiful scan tomorrow.


----------



## penelopejones

Someday: LOL. Now I'm wondering how they actually went and harvested the nun pee. Too funny. 

Also: Butt shots. hahaha

Good luck tomorrow, Peachy! We'll all be thinking of you. 

Hope: Those travel expenses are brutal--on top of everything else! 

Wish - Most of the barre classes at my gym are crazy early--like at 5:45 a.m. I like that class but not that much--although that is one way for me to get a work out in on the days DH is working and DD isn't in daycare... 

Lan: cute announcement! I think we have the same rug.


----------



## Nikki1979

Lan - great announcement. I love the little pair of shoes. Have fun on your trip.

Terri - always thinking about you. I have my fingers crossed that everything will be okay tomorrow. 

Hope - wow that is a lot of money!! All worth it in the end, I guess. Its funny how we think so much about buying little things but when it comes to a baby, you will spend any amount heartbeat. 

Wish - I hope your follies grow nicely over the next few days. 

AFM - the doctor who is doing my surgery sent me paperwork to do a blood test to make sure I am not pregnant. How nice it would be if it actually comes out positive ..a girl can only wish.


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy update????


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-Five more hours! hee hee. I wish I knew right now. I just woke up though. hee hee.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, terri!!

u/s this morning showed more growth! we've got 11, 11, 12, 13 and 13 now. Little runt hasn't moved so I'm thinking it won't be a player this month. The sonographer (is that her title?) said that she had a lady in yesterday who had 17 follicles on one side and like 15 on the other. WHAT?! geez....
Awaiting further instruction to see if I have to travel down to the MA office over the weekend. Maybe (hopefully) just Sunday. I have to get my barre on tomorrow morning!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Thinking of you Terri xx


----------



## Gypsey4

Terri I am thinking of you today.


----------



## Vonn

Great news, Wish! I bet the woman that produced all those follicles was about 28. 

Terri-- you r gonna have great news also, I just know it! Thinking of you. 

Lanfear--super cute announcement! I bet you had the sweetest responses to it. So fun to feel all the love. 

Someday--the meno pee tidbit is just the kind of trivia us TTC-ers geek out over. Ha! I hope the cyst goes away. 

Hope--the commitment and expense WILL pay off!

Nikki--heres hoping for the BFP. Dreaming is good!

Rain--so excited for you, it's almost time. Amazing!

Hi to everyone else! Not much going on here, though the clomid has made me soooo tired and emotional. I don't cry a lot normally but I teared up three times last night. Ugh. I feel a little crazy!


----------



## somedayisnow

Terri - I'm sending positive vibes your way. Good luck!


----------



## terripeachy

Well girls, our only new family member is Fun. There was a yolk sac, but whatever was inside a few days ago is now gone. My doctor did the ultrasound and he gave me a hug before we went in because he thought that I would be graduating. Then, for whatever reason he said "I decided to do the ultrasound today." I told him I was glad he was doing it. He read my report and he realized that the baby was measuring behind and said 'Well, you're still my favorite patient no matter what happens.' And then we looked at the ultrasound. Womp womp. It was/is very depressing.


----------



## somedayisnow

Oh Terri, I'm so so sorry. I don't even know what to say. I wanted this for you so badly and I know you did too. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw, shit, terri. :cry: I'm so, so, so very sorry. Humongous hugs are making their way over to you.
I don't know what else to say, my heart is broken for you and your DH.


----------



## Vonn

Terri, I can't believe this. It is absolutely heartbreaking and so unfair. I am so so sorry you have to go through this. Dang it!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - I am so so sorry to hear this. I really wanted this for you more than anything. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AugustBride6

Dagnabit! I am so sorry, Terri. :hugs: from Indy.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks you guys. My nurse just called and we're going to try to get in for a d&c early next week if possible. I feel like that will make it all go away faster instead of just waiting for life's natural progression. What a weekend to have this happen. I miss my mom so much right now. And once again, my dad is supposed to be coming early next week. Ugh..I know it's bad to have a miscarriage, but maybe not even getting pregnant feels better. It's like I would have never have loved and lost.


----------



## Rainshiny

Terri honey I'm so so sorry. That just sucks. It's ok to feel anything you feel right now...I'm sure you are courageous and will come back with hope and eagerness for whatever is the next step...


----------



## somedayisnow

I'm 42 years old and for a long time now I've known that life isn't fair, but it's not getting any easier to accept. My heart goes out to both Penelope and Terri. You both deserve better outcomes.


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy i am so so very sorry. I know how devastating it is. My heart is sad for you xx


----------



## Gypsey4

Terri so very sorry for your loss. Miscarriages are so devastating. Big hugs from California :hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - I am so sad for you right now. Sometimes life is just f'ed up. Why does these things happen?? I really wish I could give you a hug in person. I know there is nothing anyone can say that will take the pain away.Sending lot and lots of :hugs: your way.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri - I just read your journal too and I am so sorry this is happening to you. It's just not fair and I am so sorry that you have to go through this, especially this weekend. Massive hugs your way hun.


----------



## TTC74

Terri, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jessiecat

Terri: <3<3


----------



## Comfycushions

Terri, I'm so sorry to see your news. :hugs: I hope you're getting lots of support and love from dh and fun to get you through this awful time. I know this weekend is very emotive anyway at the best of times (I lost my mum a few years ago). I'm sending you love and strength (although I think you're a super strong woman already):hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I am so sorry Terri. How devastating :(


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - I'm hoping you're having a beautiful weekend in Bal'more, HON, and are getting out on your bike for some riding therapy. Been thinking of you so much. <3


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

AF arrived today. Off to a fresh start with an unmedicated month and a consult with the RE about what's next.


----------



## AugustBride6

So sorry, TTC:hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Sorry TTC. Big hugs to you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Peachy - how are you doing? I'm still thinking about you.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry TTC.


----------



## somedayisnow

TTC- Sorry that af reared her ugly head. You and I can go into June with renewed hope.

afm- Saw my doc today and once AF starts (probably by Friday) I'll begin taking 100 units of clomid for five days and 150 units of menopur for six days. As you can tell, I have no idea how they measure these things so I call everything units. 

I really hope this time works for obvious reasons including I only have one Carlos Fittipaldi left aka my name for my last vial of donor sperm. Carlos is now discontinued so if he and my egg, Lola Falana, don't do their thang I'm going to have to pick someone else. :grr:


----------



## AugustBride6

someday...you seriously crack me up! I sure hope Carlos and Lola do their job!


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA someday - so funny - sounds like they should be doing the Lambada. You should play them some sexy music!

I had another u/s this morning and right side is looking nice and plump at 18+ and 20+ and leftie is getting some extra meds tonight and hopefully measuring close to that tomorrow. Today we had 16+, 15+ and 14+ on that side. Probably triggering tomorrow with ER on Thursday. :) Which means ET will be next Tuesday if all goes well!
Also I no longer have the abs I had even 8 days ago. I guess there is a bit of bloating that goes along with this. I should probably let those go if I'm hoping for all of this to be successful anyway, I suppose.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Yeah! Things are looking great. I don't think I'll ever have my own stomach back. Terrible, huh? It'll be worth it. Now..your sister is coming next Wednesday or Thursday? Are you going to be able to avoid telling her?

someday-C'mon Carlos and Lola!! PLEASE!!!

TTC-Sorry the witch got you. :devil:

I'm just hanging out waiting for my d&c appointment to be scheduled. More waiting..my dad came into town late last night. I think he told his sisters my good news even though I told him it was still early. Dads never understand. I guess he can share my bad news even though he just found out when I quickly told him over the phone when I called to find out when he was getting here. We'll talk more tonight. And...I got a mother-to-be card in the mail. Luckily my gf told me it was coming on Sunday, so it wasn't too depressing. That's the latest.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - so glad to hear from you. I've been thinking about you so much. I'm really glad your Dad is with you now too. Dad hugs are the best. I can't believe that your stomach has been impacted as much as you think it has! that rots! I'm telling you - seek out this barre class thing. It's magical.

last u/s this morning and the follies were very well-behaved!! 22, 20, 19, 16, 14, 14, and 12 - got 2 more since yesterday!!! the 2 bigger ones were on the right and it's pretty cool to see - I'm assuming that's where I would ovulate from and that's also the side of my chin that I got my giant zit this month. I had heard/read that if you are prone to breaking out due to hormones, you'll get it on the same side you ovulate from. Obviously this was a 50/50 shot so could be coincidence, but a little bit o' trivia for those that may not have heard that.
So will trigger tonight, most likely, and then they have another 36 hrs to grow so we could have 7 follies for the taking on Thurs. I don't know why but I got choked up leaving the RE office today. The ladies were so cute, cheering me on (I thought of your office, terri). I don't know if the hormones or what, but I don't get choked up often.

Now is when i would like to call on my genetic disposition of obeying and falling in line to filter all the way down to my eggs - do what you're supposed to do, little ones! :thumbup:


----------



## Vonn

Terri--you are handling this loss with aplomb. I'm amazed. I am quite sure I'd be loonie, writing all kinds of negative, emotional stuff. I'm glad you'll be able to get in soon for the d&c. Continued hugs to you. :hugs:

Wish--it's so great everything is progressing so nicely! This is incredibly exciting. Moni got pregnant from her first IVF. I think she only put one egg in, so she def had one good egg. What's your plan if you have multiple that fertilize and develop well? If you have a bunch, will you freeze any for a next time without all the stims?

Someday--Cant wait for you to get started on your process. C'mon Lola!

AFM-- this month is rough. I think the clomid really f-ed me up, though I was only on 50 mg. I hope that's what it is & it's not a new phase in this torturous journey. I am super emotional, keep crying. Turned into a wreck when DH and I were supposed to BD in advance of the IUI so that didn't happen. IUI is tomorrow at 11:30.


----------



## terripeachy

D&C is scheduled for tomorrow at 10:45.

Vonn-It'll be ok. You're done taking the clomid and tomorrow will be great. I know it's tough with regards to BD'ing and such, but it will work out. :hugs: Hope you get to relax and enjoy your day after the IUI. Wait..tomorrow, like Thursday or today? You posted after midnight so I'm confused. hee hee.

Spud-What's new with you, lady? You're so quiet.

penelope- :hugs:


----------



## somedayisnow

Terri- I'm sending you all my love. :hugs:

Vonn- Good luck today. Clomid is the devil's asscrack in pill form. I swear, on my first clomid cycle, I had a couple of hours where I hated everybody and everything.

Wish- Yay for obedient follies! :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ER set for tomorrow at 8:30am. I get to show the world what Au Natural Wish looks like - sexayyyyy!!
Then I guess ET could be Saturday, Sunday or Tuesday - days 2, 3, or 5. I don't know what would make them transfer any earlier than 5? 

Vonn - to answer your question, I think we'd freeze? I'd prefer not to go through that stimming again. :) Good luck today at the IUI! FX'ed so crossed for you!

terri - I won't be able to say it tomorrow before you go, but good luck with the d&c. Picture us all there with you holding your hand. Unless that creeps you out, then just picture us in the waiting room supporting you. :flower:


----------



## kfs1

Vonn & Wish - Just hopping on to wish you both luck tomorrow. Fx!!

Terri - You know I'll be thinking of you my friend.


----------



## Taurus8484

Thinking of you Terri xx


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi girls, sorry cant write much. Had my laparoscopy, hysteroscopy, d&c and hsg done yesterday. Didn't feel a Thing as was under General Anesthesia but am sore today. I get the full report next week but the nurse said they found nothing. No endo, no blockage in the tubes. Lets see what the doctor says next week. 

Terri, I am thinking about you <3


----------



## Hopethisyear

Nicki - Great news!!!

Terry - thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

Nikki--glad to hear good results & that you didn't have to deal with much pain. So curious to hear what the dr recommends!

Wish--your retrieval is nearly here! Woohoo! I bet you won't hardly be able to sleep tonight. Can't wait to learn how many eggs you produced. :happydance:

Terri--I will definitely be thinking of you tomorrow. I hope the d&c goes as smoothly as possible. So sad. Big hugs to you! :hugs::kiss::flower:

AFM--had the IUI. My DH sheepishly told me after producing the sample that he sort of missed the cup with most of it. The volume was 7.4 mil, down from 90 mil last month! Whoa. All I can do is laugh about this cycle. From the crying jags, to the ruined BD attempt, to the reduced sample, it hasn't exactly been ideal! I hope this means the TWW won't be tortuous and I won't be too disappointed if it doesn't get me a BFP. :wacko:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Oh Vonn, sorry this has been such a wonky cycle. Just watch, after this you get a BFP. So many times it happens when you least expect. Still keeping my fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## somedayisnow

Nikki- I'm glad the surgery went well. :hugs:

Vonn- Your hubby had one job. ONE. JOB. just kidding :haha: I agree with Hope. This is going to be your month. :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

vonn- well, what's done is done now. I'm really surprised he told you what happened. What I don't understand is their pp (haha) is like an arrow. How can you miss stuff (I.e. The toilet seat, a cup, money shot). I don't get it, but 7.4 is not bad compared to others who got pregnant with less so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Wish-hope everything goes great this morning. Take it easy for the rest of the day. Tomorrow you'll probably feel ok. :hugs:

Nikki-wow you went through the whole shebang. I'm glad everything was perfect. Now we just have to set up a hot date between the sperm and the egg. The conditions are great so hopefully this month everything will work. 

Today is the day. I can't eat anything until after my procedure. It's at 11:45 but I have to be there at 10:15. I'm already feeling hungry. Maybe hubs and I can have a nice lunch afterwards like we did for retrieval and transfer. I was sad last night because my stomach is still bloated and it's the last day I'll be partially pregnant. I just have to believe that it's going to happen again. The struggle is real. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## AugustBride6

Vonn...I am cracking up. I can totally seeing my DH doing something like that and then freaking out trying to clean up the evidence :haha: Men!!

Wish...Good luck today, you are really moving along!

Terri-:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

great news, nikki!!! glad all pipes and plumbing were clear!

terri - thinking of you

vonn - seriously?? HAHA :haha: oh boy, comedy of errors. I would love it if this actually worked for you this month!!

afm - 6 eggs found and retrieved! I can't wait to see how they fertilize and progress. We're on a 2/3/5 flex schedule, but the nurse made it sound like day 3 might be the day, so Sunday. I'd love that. FX'ed at least 2 play nicely and fertilize and grow! I am going to take the rest of the day off now. I did log on for a bit but just told my team I'm going to take the rest of the day. I'm STARVING - DH just brought me home a sub, so I'm going to go scarf that down. :)
thanks for thinking of me, girls!


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome news Wish2!! I can't wait for your reports. And if you transfer on Sunday your sister will be none the wiser. Yeah!

My d&c was easy today. There were two other people having retrieval and one was aspirating a cyst. Yes, I'm so nosy. My doctor was the one to do my d&c. He really likes me. They had another doctor scheduled to do it, but my doc came down. I thought that was nice. I feel physically fine. My recovery has been much easier than a retrieval so I'm pleased about that. Back to work tomorrow. I'm just relaxing for the rest of the night. The guys are watching basketball and Fun is snoozing. Things are good.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish - Great on 6! Can't wait to hear how they progress! 

Terri - Posted in your journal :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi everyone. 

I have been lurking and reading up on what you are all doing.

Terri - I'm sorry you had to have a d&c but I am glad that it was easy. You know I have a feeling that this isn't the end for you. It's in my bones. I'm thinking natural conception too. Perhaps it's something to do with you taking extra vitamin d ( I think it was d?) and the ivf 'working' this round. 

Nikki - I'm glad those procedures went well. I bet you're glad that they are done.

Vonn - perhaps thia is the start of a great story about the conception of a child. Could you imagine telling it an their 18th. 

Wish - sounding good. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 

Someday - with names like those I can see sperm merting egg. They just sound so energetic and destined for each other.

Rain - I take it you are past transfer. I'll be stalking for updates from you.

Afm - I have a terrible two week wait. I was guessing that yesterday I was 5+2 but the scan only showed at 4to 5 week gestational sac. I feel like I have the throb of death in my stomach instead of the hum of life but I trying to remain optimistic. 
I have been comparing notes with the pregnancy with dd.
25 may 2012 - hcg 1850
31 may scan - blob dated 5+3

This pregnancy
7 may - hcg 880
14 may 2015 - 4 to 5 week gestational sac.

I keep telling myself that that is right where is should be but I'm feeling like I should prepare myself for miscarriage.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Spud, please please please not to stress about this. You may just be further behind. Please try and relax (I know easier said than done) :hug:

AFM - Super excited work cleared me for IVF and is being super supportive of flexible days off and working, I am so lucky. They also promised not to tell my other coworkers so I don't have to answer questions. 

On another note - I was just super dumb and went and read the teen mom thread....so depressing then I went to do a test online to see what the chances are of me having a successful pregnancy with IVF and it said 23%. Why do I do this to myself, I need to stay offline LOL


----------



## Spudtastic

Ok hope - I promise not to stress and you promise not to Google. ..tee hee. I've also been googling about pregnancies. It's not a good idea at all.
I'm excited to hear that your work is being so supportive with ivf. That's great news.


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-I knew something was up when you weren't posting as much. Definitely do not worry. It's not doing any good and just making you feel bad. Is the gestational sac the yolk sac? There are so many different words/terms for everything that I don't know them all. And on another note, every pregnancy is different so just because you had a higher hcg before doesn't mean that you're in danger of losing the baby. if you had an hcg of 5, I'd be worried, but numbers in the hundreds for a first test are good. And I hope you're not still POAS. I have full confidence that everything will be fine.

Hope-Yeah for understanding bosses/coworkers. That has to make you feel better about everything. And yeah, don't read those threads that don't apply. They can be pretty depressing/frustrating/frightening. I hate that I now go to the pregnancy threads because I feel like I know some of the people and want to keep up with them, but do I really? Not necessarily, because some are annoying, self-centered brats which means good drama. I'm mean.

I signed up for this maternity health thing through my insurance and yesterday I got this huge book on a healthy pregnancy. I told my hubs that it could go right in the circular file (trash) and he said 'We can save it for next time!!' Seriously?? He has no idea. :nope: I just put it in the corner with my grad school books which will soon be donated to this book "goodwill" place that we have downtown.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls, happy friday! :wave:

terri - I'm so glad things went well and easily yesterday. I kinda also have a sneaking suspicion that things will work out for you. I don't know why but I do. Get rid of that book if you need to, I would too. But I hope you'll need another copy soon. :)

spud - I echo the girls and say try not to stress. But who am I to talk, I'm going to be a complete stressball after my transfer, after a positive beta, after everything. I'm going to TRY to keep in mind that things are out of my control and to just do what I can to keep baby warm and snug, but ultimately, if it fails, then it wasn't meant to be and it was probably for the best. I'm actually more nervous that I'm not going to be able to attach too quickly, just being cautious and I tend to be a bit cold and overprotective of my own emotions when there is high risk for hurt. We'll see when it happens.

rain - how are you doing/feeling?? updates!

hope - yeah, no googling! I told the nurse yesterday that I've stayed away from googling any risks of the retrieval and I think she almost hugged me. STAY OFF!! What I've found is that there are so many stories from people that pop up first, not actual scientific articles. And how many people do you know tell the most accurate details of their stories without embellishing for creative flair and drama? Almost none! _(even my own embellishment right there, the nurse didn't come close to hugging me! heehee! but she did say an emphatic 'GOOD!')_

So yeah, me - I'm feeling much more awake today and am definitely Bloatee McGee. But I treated myself to a bagel sandwich and a coffee this morning and requested DH pick me up a bottle of wine for tonight. I figure this is my last chance at a nice glass before the transfer! I won't have more than 2 glasses, though - I don't want to mess up my lining or anything else for the transfer, especially if it turns out to be tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Yeah, all 6 of your eggs releases some surrounding liquid so it makes you puffy. It should go away soon, and yay for wine. I think staying warm, wearing socks, drinking warm liquids is important. I did that last time around. I drink a lot of water throughout the day and it was always room temperature. Of course, that's easy for me because if I drink cold stuff, I get cold, and that's not fun. 

I thought about drinking some wine after everything went down, but I just wasn't interested. I'm officialy an 'old lady grady' that's not even interested in drinking. My have times change. I was thinking about some of the younger (20s) girls on here going through all this stuff on my drive in to work, and when I was in my 20s, all I was pretty much only focused on which bar had specials, and how soon could I get there! HA!!HA!! I can't imagine myself being worried about babies/IVF and such when I was that young. My life would have been completely different I'm sure. 

blah blah..can you tell I am just sitting at my desk? hee hee.


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha me too! I have a LOT of work to do from being out most of yesterday but I would rather just poke around on here and wait for my next mtg! :)

thank you for the warm liquids tip. I'll be doing that for sure. And you know, I kinda hear you on the drinking. I will have wine but I haven't really been craving it. We went to a friend's house last weekend and just hung around their pool. Everyone was having a drink and I had my water. :) I was fairly ok with it! I guess I might be getting older too, but that's ok! 
That's definitely how I was in my 20's too - nary a thought about having babies. Sheesh. And the girls that are on here, 19 and worried that this is their 3rd month trying and nothing has happened yet?? I want to do evil things to them for a couple of reasons - go live your life and STAHP, it's only been 3 months. I don't really feel mean for saying that. ;)


----------



## AugustBride6

Wish....you shouldn't feel mean for saying that, you speak the truth! 

It's the little things that make Friday's awesome, like cramping on the side you actually have a tube for that little eggy to travel! Feeling positive over here today!:happydance:


----------



## somedayisnow

Terri- I'm glad your favorite doctor was there for your d&c. You certainly made an impression on the staff.

Spud- Until you can be 100% positive, we'll just have to be positive for you. :hugs:

Hope - Nooooooooooooooo! Stay away from teen mom threads and stop googling success rates. Both will make you :wacko:

Wish- Enjoy your last glasses of wine because you're going to be bone dry for the next 9 months. :kiss:

August- How did we get here? When a good Friday is when we feel cramping on our good side. :haha: I'm over here hoping for af to start so I can begin injecting myself with nun pee. Oh the things that bring us joy.


----------



## Spudtastic

Thank you for your support ladies  I'm going to remain positive and assume it's all good. And if it's not then it wasn't meant to be. You ladies will be the first to know.

I totally agree about the 20s. I was all about the travelling and fun. I used to be a tour guide on coach trips around Europe for 18 to 35 year olds. That's how I met my husband. He was the driver ha ha. We would get free alcohol wheeeever we went. Hmm I had a lot of fun.

Now I'm happy not drinking and wanting babies. There was a number of times in my twenties when I had scares and I panicked when poas incase it was positive. It never was.

I totally agree about some of those younger ladies in threads. I like the over 35 group.


----------



## Wish2BMom

No wine for me! Transfer is tomorrow am at 9:45 unless they see a reason to wait until Sunday. I asked if I could have a celebratory glass tonight and they advised against it. Dammit. ;)


----------



## AugustBride6

How exciting Wish!!! I'll have a glass for you!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo for transfer tomorrow!! I'll drink a glass for you this weekend. Hee hee. I hope everything goes smoothly for you and in two weeks we'll all be cheering! Full bladder so they can see exactly where to put your baby!! Yeah!

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish - Yay for transfer tomorrow! Keeping everything crossed for you.

It's fun reading your younger stories. DH and I used to hit the bars together every night in our 20's and babies were the last thing on our mind. Now almost 20 years later things sure have changed. I stopped drinking 70 days ago in prep for IVF and I LIKE my wine LOL. Dr said definitley no alcohol from the start of stims until pregnancy test because of meds but I stopped drinking from 90 days before to try and make some healthy eggs. We will see. Maybe we drank to much when we were younger LOL


----------



## Vonn

Wish--Let me be the first to congratulate you on being PUPO!!:happydance: Yay!!:happydance: Can't wait for this to be positively confirmed in two weeks. Also, I'm curious for how many ended up successfully fertilizing and if you were able to freeze any? Why'd they decide to transfer 2dpr?

Terri--So glad everything went smoothly with the d&c. You are so positive, that just has to make a difference. Good things coming your way! :flower:

Spud--Just as all the ladies have said, please, please try not to think the worst. I totally understand the inclination to do this after so many heartaches, it's natural to prepare yourself for sadness, but there is a baby growing inside you and it needs you to believe in it!! You don't have to be jumping off the walls with excitement, just send that little bean some love and positivity. :baby:

Someday--hoping AF shows soon so you can have a fresh start!

Hope--counting the days til your start stimming!

August--hope that follie is on the correct side!

Rain--where are you, what's happening?!?!?! Do you have a little bean growing inside of you, too?? Thinking of you!

AFM--Just hanging out, hoping that something is going on in there. Got a yoga for fertility dvd yesterday and tried it last night. Today, I'm a little sore. I'm in such bad shape its embarrassing, no muscle, no endurance. This will be good for me in several ways, I hope.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! Thank you for consuming a complete bottle of wine between you all for me! I've had a grand total of a 1/2 beer and 2 sips of champagne in the last 3 weeks but I was taking it easy (minus NOLA) for awhile before then. That diet I was on forced me too, but I think it made this piece pretty easy. You guys probably think I'm some sort of alcoholic!

So, I didn't have the transfer this morning but I got it all wrong in my head - that's a good thing! So 4 of the 6 eggs fertilized and all 4 are still going strong, so we're pushed to tomorrow, tentatively. If things still look good tomorrow, we'll push to Tuesday. So I guess wish for Tuesday = PUPO Day! I'll find out by 8:30am tomorrow if I'm really going in or not.

Yeah, terri - the nurse just said they are going to have me drink water for an hour when I get there to position the uterus just right. Man, they've got this stuff down to a science! :haha:
Did you have to take the valium? that seems excessive, especially since it just sounds like a regular pap. I'm not very nervous about it, i was more nervous about the retrieval. Maybe I'll ask for THAT stuff, that was a nice nap!


----------



## TTC74

I fear that my estrogen is plummeting. AF has gotten light and short over the last few months and now my pre-O temps are really high. Thank goodness I have an appt Thursday with my RE to discuss injectable Meds.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-yeah for a Tuesday retrieval! I feel much more confident with the embryos growin in the lab to start then transferring but people have good results either way. No, I didn't take a Valium. It wasn't painful at all. The worst part was just having a really full bladder, but mine was overly full. Can your DH go with you to see the transfer? Some places don't let them in the room but I think it's pretty cool watching. 

Vonn-I'm sure things are just working inside you. That's cool that you did a yoga video. I found one that I semi-liked (because I don't like yoga) but I only used it twice and then stopped. It had a demonstration for all three trimesters which I thought was nice. 

Ttc-hopefully you'll get everything sorted at the doctors office this week. 

Hope-if you drank too much when you were younger you'd either still be drinking too much or you would have decided that you needed to stop period, so what you did was fine. My hubs is having his bday party today and since my dad is still here, I just feel like an outcast. I don't want to drink or hang out with them. Hee hee. Luckily it's only two other guys for now. I'll eat cookout food and hang in my room. He invited my second bestie and her husband and I think they forgot about it. I'm ok with that because I don't really feel like entertaining them and their two kids and making sure Fun is ok with the kids. My dad is snoozing after a morning golf game. He'll be up for late lunch. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend ladies!


----------



## Spudtastic

Vonn and someday - thanks for your words. They brought tears to my eyes. Vonn you are right. I need to believe in my little bean  

Wish - good luck for the morning. 

Rain - how are you doing? 

Ttc - I hope that you manage to find out what's going on and can sort it out.

Afm - I have a confession. I love love love wine. I miss it. Also I only need two glasses to get drunk so I'm a cheap date. Well not so cheap anymore because I don't put up with the cheap shit anymore. 
Though tonight I just pretended to drink a glass of wine when our friends came round.

And I think morning sickness is starting to creep in


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Popping my head in briefly :) just found a new rental house a few days ago so have been scrambling to get everything moved and cleaned before I leave on Thursday. Arghhhh there is one thing wrong after another with the new place though :( but I've already signed the lease so they have to fix a bunch of stuff but I don't have a single spare day! 

Terri you're so positive. I love your spirit.
Wish good luck on the PUPO! 
Spud you're up the duff! Positive vibes!

Sorry on my phone as usual and it's midnight and I'm exhausted. Had sciatic nerve pain for 3 days now. Always awesome when trying to move house...

anyhooo... I have baby's growth scan on Tuesday before I leave... and guess who is in THIRD trimester???? Whut?


----------



## Wish2BMom

well smack my bottom and call me PUPO! :happydance:
thank you for all of the well wishes and thoughts. DH did go with me, we watched it all on the monitor via the sonogram - it was really cool. Things went very well and yes, the hardest part was the overly full bladder. They actually made me pee a little bit b/c it was so full! We had 2 great looking embies - 8AG and 6AG - # of cells/grade of fragmentation (like school - A = best/no fragmentation)/G = Good. They did assisted hatching and that's a wrap. I got a pic of the little ones too, I thought that was cool. Now we just hang out until 5/28. :)
The other 2 embies were good enough to watch to see if they could be frozen. i'll find that out in about 7-10 days if they did or not.

caribbean - I cannot believe you're in the third tri already!! How are you feeling besides the sciatica? good luck on the scan!

spud - we could have so much fun with (good) wine and stories! I'm glad you're feeling gross and sick and all that! I hope it subsides but for good reasons.

TTC - i'm sorry for all of your worries. Talking to the RE will hopefully take a bit of that weight off. 

vonn - I hope you're enjoying your yoga! if anyone is interested, it's not fertility yoga, per se, but she does strength or relaxation, etc yoga online - Yoga with Adrienne. Free sessions on youtube, basically, but she has a website and such. Check her out!

terri - I just want to say a huge thank you to you! :hugs: It's really helped having you alongside me in this unknown little IVF world. And to maintain your positivity for the rest of us throughout all you've been through, you're seriously an inspiration. :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Congrats!! Now we have to wait until the 28th. Let the symptom spotting begin!! Are you on endometrium or crinone gel, PIO shots? Give us the scoop because I forget. Enjoy your wait. I'll have another glass of wine for you tonight. My bestie will be here in an hour or so. 

Caribbean-yeah for the third trimester and a new place to rent. Things are moving fast, that's for sure. Thanks for stopping by. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh yes, please! if you and bestie could have some wine for me, that would be lovely! I'll imagine it...mmmmm :wine:

I'm doing the crinone gel and the estrodiol patches, started both yesterday.

:paper:


----------



## Vonn

Wish--Officially PUPO! Woohoo! I'm so glad everything went well and I hope those other two embies keep growing and are able to be frozen.

Terri--It's almost your birthday, right? So that means it's also almost Taurus' birthday, too!

Caribbean--Good to hear from you! GL with the move, the scan, and the across-the-world travel!

Spud--well, morning sickness is an encouraging sign, even though it sucks. I like wine a lot, too! I went to a 40th birthday party for my oldest friend & drank a little on Sunday. I didn't plan to, but couldn't seem to stop myself...the power of wine.

TTC--I hope you get reassuring news about your estrogen level when you go to the dr on Thursday. As for injectables, I will be going that route next cycle, so maybe we'll be able to compare notes. 

Hi to everyone else!

AFM--My RE actually called me after I asked again for him to do so at my IUI last week. Of course, right after we spoke I thought of other questions I didn't ask. He said he was already planning to move on to injectable meds, so I didn't have to demand a change. Thank goodness. Next cycle (if this cycle doesn't work...) I'll be using follistim. Anyone ever used that before?


----------



## TTC74

Fx that we'll be riding the injectables train together next month, Vonn!


----------



## terripeachy

Yup, Taurus and I are turning 41 tomorrow! Another year and she's had positive change in her life and I'm still spinning my wheels. :wacko: HA!!HA!! As you can see, I'm ok with it. I did just read that it may take 5-6 weeks for AF to arrive. Seriously?! 5-6 weeks? I am dreading waiting that long. I have a blood draw on Friday, so hopefully my hcg will drop quickly and I can get started again. Otherwise, I need to just relax and enjoy the first half of summer. What?! Me, relax? No thanks. hee hee.

I have used Follistim and it's easy to use..it's pretty much exactly the same as Gonal-F, so no worries. I hope you don't have to go there though. Finally glad that you got to talk to your doctor. Why does it take a miracle to go see the doctor. That still makes me angry that he's not accessible.


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm just popping in to say hello. 

Terri - I have irregular cycles so I am pretty used to waiting 6 weeks for af to show but after my erpc (dd&c) af arrived after 4 weeks and 4 days which I was pretty happy with. I had some wierd bleeding after two weeks too.


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi everyone!
Sorry I dropped off the radar as I was traveling and seeing friends and family who live near the clinic I had the transfer at. All went great with the transfer itself -2 excellent 6 day embryos transferred! I was nervous that somehow my bladder wasn't full enough - Normally I have to pee like crazy but we were out of town and I forgot!! but since I'm thin, it was fine (still my bladder was uncomfortable with the ultrasound anyway) DW lost her car keys on way to Drs too! And she managed to blow up the heating pad for the pio at the hotel microwave! My own comedy of erors.Lol. Luckily all turned out well except had some issues with the pio shots. Being thin has it's drawbacks in the backside! Now I think we have our placement and heating/massage routine down so I'm in way less pain. I seriously don't recommend a rushed shot without heat. I still might switch to crinone gel after beta on the 26th. Other than that, just chilling!

Wish- so glad to hear your ER and ET went well!! Talk about younger days-- I was too busy dancing through most of my 20s and 30s to care about family-building yet!

Spud- breathe, watch comedies, call friends, and visualize success. Enjoy the moment-we only have one life to live &#128536;

Terri- did u go riding again? Ya know my birthday is coming up too. Happy 41 to us! I'm going to assume that 41 is 14 backwards which is my lucky year, unlike 2014 which sucked donky dick.

Carib- a rutabaga!! Excellent!! 

TTC- I hope u get some answers soon.

Vonn- you and me and wish and maybe August are in the tww together. &#127752;&#127752;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128591;&#128591;&#128591;&#127775;&#127775;&#128035;&#128035;&#128048;&#128048;


----------



## AugustBride6

I left my last ovulation test on the sink, they are a different brand than I usually use. DH just asked me"what is that test? Are you pregnant". Almost two years of this and the man still hasn't figured out how's this process goes lol Good grief!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi everyone....sorry dont have time to read back just wishing my twinnie a Happy Birthday and may the next 12 months bring you what your heart desires xx


----------



## somedayisnow

Taurus and Terri - Happy Birthday! :cake: I just realized that I might be the oldest one on this thread. :blush:

Rain - I'm so excited for you. Oh if you ever want to borrow some fat, let me know. I have a lot to spare. :coffee:

Vonn and TTC - Good luck on injectables. I'm currently on them now. It's so weird to purposely stab yourself with a needle. I give the women on IVF so much credit.


----------



## Wish2BMom

rain - so good to hear from you! I love lives that are little comedies of errors, mine typically is. A lot of V8 smacks on the head. I can't wait for your beta - one week!! How are you feeling? Methinks crinone is the way to go if your doc feels it's a good option. It hasn't been terribly gross for me, more like regular cm. So far, anyway...

Terri and Taurus - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! :cake::headspin::yipee::friends:
I hope you both get spoiled rotten by your loved ones today. Let's make it through the weekend.

Vonn - how you feeling, hon?

August - :haha: oh men. I actually think my DH was looking at me suspiciously last night b/c when he came home, I was snacking as dinner was cooking. He asked why I was 'pounding so much food' (we're not soft to each other, very sarcastic), as if to ask if it was b/c I was pregnant. Honey, it's only been one day. I'm just being gluttonous.

afm - of course nothing. I found this really cool layout of how the next week and a half will look for me if things go accordingly:
3-DAY TRANSFER: 

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT 

so I'm just getting to blastocyst stage today, hopefully. :thumbup: I don't really know what happens on day 3 since I had assisted hatching but whatever. It's a good guide anyway and I shouldn't be feeling a thing until at least this weekend, I'd assume.


----------



## kfs1

Terri and Taurus - HAPPY BIRTHDAY LADIES! :cake: (Yes, I'm yelling at you.) 

Rain - Congrats on the transfer! So happy for you. Fx Fx Fx!! Wow - your DW lost her keys AND blew up the heating pad? Sounds like quite the morning. :)

Wish - Congratulations on being PUPO. Fx for you and your DH. Are you waiting until your beta or will you be testing early? I was too nervous to test so I ended up just waiting for my beta.

Vonn - I ALWAYS think of questions after I leave my doctor's office. And even obvious ones that I should remember when I'm there. I'm happy that you were able to speak with him though and that you have a new plan for moving forward.

Hi everyone else! Always quietly stalking... :)


----------



## AugustBride6

Happy Birthday Terri & Taurus! Eat a cupcake or three:headspin:


----------



## Wish2BMom

kfs - I was told specifically not to test with an OTC preg test b/c there are lots of false positives due to the additional hormones I'm pumping into my system. So I guess I shall oblige, I think I'm too chicken not to!


----------



## Vonn

Rain--thank you for updating us! I was hoping that everything worked out with the transfer. Yay! Can't wait to see the outcome. I see you don't have anything in your signature about adoption anymore. Is that on hold while you go through this process?

Terri and Taurus--Happy birthday to you both!! Lots of love and celebrations. :cake::cake:

August--You are doing IUI this month, right? Do you trigger ovulation or just schedule the IUI once you have a + opk?

Wish--I hope those little blasts are following the timeline appropriately! :thumbup:

Someday--You're doing great! I've been injecting the ovidrel trigger once a month four times. It's just subcutaneous, so not that deep, but I still felt like a hero doing it. I'm a little nervous about injecting daily.

Hi TTC & Caribbean!

Penelope, Gypsey, Hope, Comfy, Lanfear--what's going on with all of you?? (Lan, I know you're on vacay, just want to give you shout-out) 

AFM--Spent the morning talking with my insurance company & my primary care clinic about billing issues. Turns out the referral to the fertility clinic I'm at was only for one visit, not for ongoing care, so as of right now, all the scans, blood draws, and IUIs for both April and May are not covered. Sigh. Should be a pretty easy fix, but a lot of hassle for one little misprint.


----------



## AugustBride6

Vonn....yuck, what a mess! That is awesome that your insurance covers fertility treatment! 

Yes, we are doing an IUI this week. I don't do the trigger, we just schedule the appt once I have a positive OPK. We were thinking Friday/Saturday based on my cycle history but today's OPK makes me think tomorrow or Thursday. I seriously hope it's not tomorrow. I have a meeting at work and my youngest has a wax museum at school that I can't miss. But, I will just put on my super woman cape and handle business if I have to!


----------



## TTC74

My insurance doesn't cover fertility treatment. So, when we meet with the RE Thursday, money will be a huge factor (unfortunately).


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi all, been stalking but lured back in by vonns personal mention!!

You're all being so proactive I'm expecting a flood of bfps's soon.

Wish and rain I hope your embies on board are following that time line to the letter.

Vonn hope getting your insurance mix up sorted isn't too irksome.

Happy birthday Taurus and Terri!!

Spud hope things are still going OK.

I'm two days out from af, is there a miracle baby?? I doubt it *rolls eyes* but hope springs. Current thoughts are take time out and look at fostering when forty is looming closer. Just trying to appreciate life and its blessings for now.

Thinking of (and checking up on) you all. Mwah.x


----------



## AugustBride6

Oh! I totally forgot to share this with you ladies. Lastnight DH and I were discussing our plan of attack for this week. He said he just met a guy at work who told him that he and his wife had 2 failed attempts at IVF, only to be surprised with 2 little baby boys a few years later! This caught my attention for a few reasons... A. How are men so open to discuss infertility and we keep it on the hush? B. I guess these boys of ours are a little more invested than we think! I'm sure my DH isn't the only one discussing babies at work! :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, such a stressful day today, I hope it didn't impact Bubbles 1 & 2. I'm going to try to be zen for the rest of the night. I kinda wish I knew if the other 2 made it to today. I'd feel better about the little ones inside of me having made it that far!

Vonn - that rots about your insurance having that misprint! I hope they don't fight it. I am dreading the influx of bills I'm going to be receiving soon. So far, I've just received some for items in March, so we haven't even touched the actual IVF stuff yet. And I've had some pretty cool surprises so far too - my BCP were free, my refills of the Gonal F and Menopur were free (though we did pay over $600 for the initial Science In a Box).....something's fishy....

August - cool story! I know my DH is NOT talking to anyone about this, that is for sure. Even his Dad who lives with us - I'm sure he thinks I'm working out big time since I kept leaving the house early in the morning for blood work and I'm not drinking. Or he thinks I'm already preggo.

comfy - so good to hear from you!! I hope your hope springs eternal!

TTC - ugh, I'm sorry your insurance doesn't cover it. Hopefully you'll be able to find a great cost-effective plan that WORKS!! or maybe you really don't need anything at all and it will actually just happen. Crazier things have happened!


----------



## Nikki1979

Happy Birthday Taurus and Terri - :cake: I hope you girls were spoiled rotten today and praying that this year brings joy and hope.

Wish2mom - congrats on being PUPO. Have you started symptom spotting yet?


----------



## Spudtastic

HEllo

August - that's very interesting that guys do talk about it. I was surprised too when an older friend who never had children asked us if we were starting to try for number two after the mmc. I can't remember how the conversation went but he ended up telling us that he and his wife didn't get pregnant when they were younger so they both got checked out and that 'his sperm didn't want to go anywhere they were supposed to' (I remember that bit). It was so open I was a bit taken aback. But it's good to be open. Sometimes now I think my pregnant friends look at me and just think 'ah poor soul' or something because I get that vibe and it's a bit uncomfortable. I'd rather them ask me how it was all going etc.

Comfy - good to hear from you. I'm hoping you get a miracle bfp. Stay away AF 

Wish - I was looking for an advanced smiley of a smiley getting his or her bottom smacked. I couldn't find one. Shame.

I did find this though. Everytime I see it I don't see a dog but a very large breasted woman jiggling her boobs up and down and up and down :holly::holly::holly::holly:

Rain - I'm glad the transfer eventually happend. You can also have some of my fat thanks. 

Penelope - how are you doing?

Terri and Taurus - happy Birthdays ladies.

Hello Vonn, Galvan, Lan, TTC, kfs, kbrain, Someday, Book, Caribbean, Jessecat, Moni and anyone else I may have missed. Sorry.

AFM - I got my appointment for my next scan through and it's not until the 2nd June so I am forgetting about it until June and then bam it will be here. I'm quite happy at the moment just not having scans anyway.

I am going out for an early dinner tonight with dh and dd and some friends (the older aforementioned couple) as they are heading overseas in two weeks for a few months. They went to Europe last year for six months. And it's just so cold here so I'm jealous of them going to somewhere hot whilst I'm living in the Alps. Oh what I wouldn't give for some mocktails and a crystal clear blue sea lapping against soft white sand.


----------



## Nikki1979

Rainy - congrats on being PUPO. I hope this is your month. 

Vonn - yay for being in the tww and it only takes one :spermy: so hoping the IUI worked.\

August - I always thought that men didnt talk about pregnancies and babies but about a month ago, my husband went to a meeting and there was a guy he used to work with 3 years ago and that guy asked my DH if we had any more kids and hubby said no. After few minutes, the guy says again " so no kids huh??" Hubby again said no, no kids. After he asked for the third time, hubby said we are trying but its not happening. The guy said why dont you get yourselves checked. Luckily he stopped asking after that.


----------



## Spudtastic

Nikki - I am often amazed at the questions people ask and re ask. It's like their brains do not connect the dots or something.


----------



## AugustBride6

Flashing Smiley this morning :headspin: I'm going to take another test at 330 right before the dr's line turns off. In a perfect world it will be positive and I can schedule the IUI this evening for tomorrow so I'm not running around like a crazy woman at the last minute. :coffee:

Spud...How was dinner? Poor thing, it's your turn for the cold weather!


----------



## TTC74

Nikki - WTH was wrong with that guy? What a crazy, nosy man! 

AFM - I'm quite nervous about my RE appt tomorrow. Last time, he said we would be talking injectables or IVF this cycle. I can't afford the latter. So, hopefully he's still on board with the injectables route and I can get a BFP that way. I'd love to get a surprise unmedicated BFP this month, of course, but I know that's unlikely with my super high pre-O temps.


----------



## Lanfear333

Hello All!

It's payroll week here so I'm crazy busy but just wanted to pop in and say hello after my vacation. I read back a little ways, but don't have time yet to catch all the way up.

Terri, I'm super sorry. :hugs: 

If I don't have time to pop in again before the weekend, I'm wishing most of you a Happy Memorial Day. To those that aren't in the US, have a great weekend!


----------



## terripeachy

Happy Belated Birthday, Taurus!! I hope you had a fantastic day and got to kick your feet up (as much as possible with two little kids running around).

[start rant] Birthday week for me is going quite well. My dad is still here and he's sometimes high maintenance (like, he cannot walk to the refrigerator and get some soda/juice. He expects me to notice his cup is empty and that he is thirsty and wants more). I don't know how my mother did it. Luckily, he was in the military so he wasn't around THAT much, but I know how she felt when he was home and it's a lot. Anyway, just :juggle: along. Tonight my girlfriend and I are going to the Os game, so it'll be nice to be away from the guys. Even Fun seems to be on edge because there is so much going on at the house. He's likes to watch People's court in the afternoons too! I was supposed to go out of town to visit a friend, but now I feel like I just want to sit at home with my hubs because my dad said he's going out of town for the weekend. Of course, do I really want to sit with my husband who hasn't said two words to me? Not really sure. He stays up super late and then wakes up early and doesn't talk in the morning, so if we do talk, it's like chat on the computer and that's just lame. I kind of want to sit and do nothing all weekend though. I need a break from these unemotional men who haven't realized that I haven't had two seconds to myself. [end rant]

So..I'm hanging in. Sorry I don't have much more to write to everyone but I'm sitting at work trying to think of something fun to do instead of work. Even the guys at work have been coming by to talk about nonsense. I like it sometimes, but the # of visitors who stop by throughout the day is getting overwhelming. [double end rant]

Good luck Rain, Wish2, everyone PUPO.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi all!

terri - glad your bday week is going well but that's crap that you're having to wait on Pops! :) I know sometimes that's just how it goes. I think I go into that mode too when my Dad is here. How come DH isn't talking? Is that normal or is he just reacting to the loss? Have a ball at the O's game tonight. I wish Fenway was easier to get to from here (and less expensive!) so I'll have to settle for our AA (or AAA?) team that's about 10 mins away. That's a fun, cheaper time.

lannie - welcome back! how was FL? oh yeah! it's a long weekend! 

nikki - people kill me. I've never had anyone ask me such a personal question (except my neighbor, who I am NOT close to, who says 'are you guys trying? that's a big house for just 2 people...').

ttc - we're rooting for you, hun. I hope with money being a big factor, the doc would have to be ok with you going the injectable route. It's up to you ultimately.

August - WOOO for flashing smiley!!! Come on, :spermie: do your thang!

spud - um......it took me a solid 5 mins to see the dog and NOT the bouncing boobs!! And my boobs are killing me right now so it hurts just to watch them! But mine are nowhere NEAR as big and I loved the laugh. Counting down the days to your next scan, can't wait!

Hi to everyone else! Penelope - where you at?


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - ah sorry to hear you have to wait on your dad. My dad is exactly the same. I think they forget we are adults now and not 12 year olds. 

Wish - glad you got a laugh from the bouncing boobs. They make me laugh every time too.

AFM - I had my first vomit this morning whoop whoop.


----------



## TTC74

My RE consult regarding injectables is this afternoon! Fx it goes well!


----------



## AugustBride6

Fingers crossed for you TTC!


----------



## AugustBride6

There is nothing more aggravating than waiting for a flashing smiley to turn solid! That is all :coffee:


----------



## AugustBride6

And just like that I have a O:)

Ultrasound is scheduled at 1, if I am ovulating on the good side we will do the IUI after:happydance:


----------



## TTC74

Good luck, August!


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome news, August! Woop woop.

Hope the consult goes well today, TTC.

I had my mammogram yesterday and the radiologist was a total jerk to me. I'm so over people. I wrote about it in my journal, and I'm too lazy to copy/paste, so you can check it out if you're bored. 

Spud-Woop woop. Yeah for throwing up. hee hee. Hope you're feeling better emotionally with that symptom.

I go in tomorrow for hcg bloodwork. I have no idea what the level will be. Oh, and my nice nurse had her last day at the center last Friday so I hope the rude nurse doesn't become my regular nurse, although she has started being a little nicer. Not sure if it's because I've been going there a YEAR and she has gotten to know me, or because someone told her bosses that her manner was terrible :nope: It wasn't me...


----------



## Lanfear333

Yay, August!

FX TTC

Terri-I hope things calm down for you soon and you don't have to wait on your dad much. Happy Birthday. Not sure if I'm early or late.

Spud-glad that you're getting some symptoms and hope they help you feel a bit more relaxed about the pregnancy.

Wish, vacation was nice. I got to read, eat good food, and spend time with my Mom who will be back in MI tonight! I'm looking forward to the 3 day weekend even though we just got back from vacation. It's my holiday with DS, so I get to have him with me until Monday, then he's only gone 4 days before he's back from his Dad. 

I seriously don't know how I'm going to adjust to being a full time parent again. I hated it at first, but kind of got to like my week off to get things done. I'm sure I'll figure it out.


----------



## Rainshiny

Good luck at your appt TTC!!

August- now you join us in a tww, c'mon over and have a tea.

Spud- love your attitude and love the barfing (I mean, I'd be super happy if I barfed, lol)

Vonn-yeah we are just seeing how things go.

I promised I wouldn't symptom spot since ANYTHING could be due to monster hormones, but I might have had IB with a couple light brown spots mon pm to weds am, and I craved fruit which I don't normally, and had this weird poking down low yesterday and now I feel like I have to pee but don't. Is it gas or an uti??? I swear I'm more zen than usual but I really don't know if it will work. I might test tomorrow (8dp6dt) but will it ruin he weeknd?? Beta is all the way on Tuesday!! Wish are u going to test? And I left my lunch on the counter - hormone brain...

Someday and spud- I'll take 10 lbs from each of u- will improve my padding lol


----------



## Rainshiny

Oh and I recommend going to Dr with a list of questions on a pad of paper. That way a, you remember, and b, they realize u r serious and they are really obligated to answer your questions so they pay attention.

And Terry, wtf with the men in your life! I'm coming up and whooping them.


----------



## Rainshiny

And I normally love spicy food but this week it makes my throat burnnnn. Course I forgot and got Mexican for lunch. Ergh. Must be the p...???


----------



## AugustBride6

Rain...I hope your symptoms turn into a BFP!


afm...just got back for US. I'm ovulating on the side with no tube, no IUI this month. The nurse wants us to BD at home because sometimes the egg migrates. Not holding my breath on that but I will be more than happy to try :haha: Moving on to June! Looks like I can have a big glass of :wine: when I get home!


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry August. Enjoy your wine. Have some for me, please. 

Rain-I'm sorry you can't enjoy your lunch. Both pregnancies I have craved Mexican food. Taco Tuesday is the best.


----------



## TTC74

Well, I'm back from the appt with the RE. He's putting me on folliistim injections with an hcg trigger and IUI next month. Fx!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Oh my goodness, miss a few days on here and there is so much to catch up on.

Spud - So glad to hear you are feeling sick :happy dance: Great sign!

August - Sorry now IUI this month, good luck with BD though

TTC - Good luck next month with your new protocol.

Rain - I hope this are all good symptoms for a BFP!

Lan - Sounds like you had a nice vacation.

Terry - Sorry about the nurse, hopefully she has turned a leaf and will be nicer from now on. Enjoy the rest of your bday week.

Comfy - Did AF show yet?

Spud - LOL :holly: I never realized that was supposed to be a dog until you mentioned it. I always though it was bouncing boobs.

Sorry to everyone I missed, but I hope everyone is doing well.

AFM - Just waiting for my baseline appointment June 2nd and if all goes well I will start stimming on June 5th. I have my first flights booked and cleared with work. I am getting so excited and nervous and just need to stop googling stupid stuff on the internet that freaks me out. This is our one and only shot at IVF.


----------



## Rainshiny

Oh crap, August! I'm sorry the iui didn't work out this month.

Hope- that's so exciting you're starting stims soon. Hopefully u get frosties and get a few extra chances in reserve too.

Hi Everyone else!!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi everyone.

August-Ugh..that sucks, but maybe it will migrate. fxfx

TTC-Awesome...hopefully the injections will boost your follies/eggs and you'll get your BFP.

Lan-Enjoy your weekend too. Glad you had a great vacation.

Hope-June 5th! Woohoo...it's seriously right around the corner. I'm so excited for you.

Rain-Hmmm....I'm thinking positively for you. I am going to be so pumped up when you share your news. HA!!HA!!

AFM-Bloodwork was done this morning (my veins were easy to find so I have a feeling I still have a lot of hcg in my system). I like the phlebotomists so much.They are so kind and caring. I told one this morning that I need to just get a job because apparently I can't get away from hanging out with them. I certainly won't be able to take blood, but I can call the people back. She laughed and gave me a hug. I'm ready for the weekend, so on that note, have a great one. :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!

terri - just start slapping people. Especially that nurse if she gets mean again. :grr:

lan - glad you had a great vacation! I cannot wait for the long weekend either. It's been a hell week at work with a client yelling at us for a HUGE flub we did. Ugh. Not the stress-free TWW I was hoping for!

rain - omg, you're SO CLOSE!! I'm not going to test, I don't think (I say that now and still have 6 days til testing day AND I have a test in the bathroom drawer...digi too...). I don't want to get a false positive, it'll crush me. But I'm losing my mind wondering - I'm all hopped up on estrogen and progesterone so I can't rely on anything my body is doing right now to be in reaction to being pregnant. My boobs are KILLING me, I had some AF-like cramps in bed last night, and my back is sore today. But overall, no crazy cravings or anything like you!! EEEEE! i'm excited for you!!

August - ugh, that's crap!! draw a little map for the egg so it migrates and get yer BD on! Oh, and please have wine for me too.

TTC - that's great!!! FX'ed for you!

Hope - 6/2 is SO CLOSE!!

spud - yay for barf!!! :happydance:

So my sister is in town and I did tell her that I'm not drinking due to being on meds for having a baby. That definitely squashed it and wasn't a lie, really. No harm, no foul. :thumbup:


----------



## Rainshiny

I have a scientific question here for you... It's a squinter and you kinda have to cross your eyes though. This is a cvs brand ... Professional opinions?!? Ggghaaaaaahhhhh ???!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## TTC74

Rain - that looks like a BFP!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh yeah!!! I see a line too. What day is it for you? :happydance: I knew it, I knew it! Did you tell DW yet?


----------



## Rainshiny

It's 8dp6dt, although they looked more like 5 day blasts to me. It's almost inconclusive, right? Really if it is real the frer will pick it up tomorrow; now I just have to calm down enough to sleep!!!


----------



## somedayisnow

Rain- That aint no squinter. That's clear as day to me. :happydance:


----------



## Nikki1979

I agree..not a squinter. I can clearly see a line. Congrats :happydance: Cant wait for tomorrows test.


----------



## Vonn

Rain--that's a :bfp:!!! Can't wait to see the frer!

Wish--you're next :winkwink:

Terri--so sorry that you are feeling depressed/lethargic, which doesn't help when your dad wants you to wait on him. I hope you are able to soon have some peace and quiet and time with your DH to talk, process, and receive emotional support.

August--what a bummer about the follie being on the wrong ovary. Next month, it is!

TTC--I'll be just ahead of you with the follistim, trigger, and IUI. Can't wait to compare notes! (That is, if I'm not pregnant...and I have 0% confidence in that.)

Hope--googling can be really helpful, but it certainly has a dark side! I've educated myself a lot and I've been burned.
 
Hi to everyone else!

AFM--Not much going on here. Not even symptom spotting, which I've usually started doing by now. Go in for the blood test to confirm either way next Wed. I am looking forward to a three day weekend. I have some flower planting I hope to do. And an incredible amount of ironing; that I'm not looking forward to.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Rain - That looks like a BFP to me...CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Rainshiny

I seriously don't believe this!!! :bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance:i'm 9dp6dt. A few more weeks of shots!!

I hope more bfps follow this month!
:dust:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kfs1

Rain - congratulations!!!!! :happydance: :dance: :yipee:


----------



## terripeachy

:wohoo: I've been up and waiting all morning!! I'm so, so happy for you!!! When do you go in for your official blood test? :happydance:


----------



## Rainshiny

Terri u r the sweetest person ever!!! &#128536; 
Beta is Tuesday, about 3 eons away!!

I woke up my DW and made her look at the test all bleary-eyed. She's all happy and giggling, which is cute. 

The only thing that felt different than other hormone cycles was the burning throat with spicy food and my armpits smell like curry hahhaaaaaaa! Also, one clue that made me pause was that I noticed my cervix was suddenly really high the last two days when I put in the endometrin at night (I supplemented the 1cc pio with one endometrin nightly after I had a couple spots on Monday).
I took more vitamin D also (I want to be like Terri) I was low last year. Although they aren't my eggs but couldn't hurt. I'm in a daze! First BFP ever for me! Going to make French toast cause DW is in a diet and doesn't want to tempt herself. Enjoy the weekend everyone!!! Hugs to all and it's so wonderful to have this group of courageous ladies to confide in!! And thanks to hope, Terri, vonn, Nikki, Kfs, someday and TTC for believing in the squinter! Luv u all!!


----------



## terripeachy

Doesn't your first BFP just make you so emotional?? I think I made french toast soon after my BFP too. HA!!HA!! I'm just all teary-eyed and so happy. Vitamin D doesn't hurt. HA!!HA!! I'm still taking it with hopes of another BFP for me. Better get shopping for some fruits and vegetable. Drink lots of water and enjoy every second. <3 I'll be on wine duty.

My dad went to PA this morning to get some supplies for his property, so hubs and I were finally able to get some QT in. hee hee. Of course, after not having much spotting or anything, I had a little bit of brownish goop on the TP when I went to the bathroom. Now i'm back to wearing a pad. Ugh! I thought I was done with those bad boys for a while.

My hcg was down to 200 on Friday. I just can't find any information on it decreasing as fast as it increases, but whatever. My doc said to go back in for bloodwork in three weeks. I'm hoping it's back to 500+. Wishful thinking is all I have right now.


----------



## Vonn

Rain!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee: No denying that bfp! Congrats to you and dw, I am so happy for you. Wishing you a sticky bean!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Rain - I am so happy for you...yay! Enjoy your french toast and your weekend! What fabulous news!


----------



## jessiecat

RAIN: YAY!!!
Vonn: <3 can't wait for you and Wish to share some good news too. 

Hi ladies- thinking good thoughts for you all.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Congratulations Rain!!! :wohoo:

Seems like almost every time I log on, there's another BFP in the thread! So amazing! Maybe this is the year for everyone! 

I am back over in the Caribbean now.. kinda wishing I was still in Australia as it was getting nice and cool and this hot 85+ weather with crazy humidity is a real killer! Luckily I am a homebody and stay in the AC all day!


----------



## Wish2BMom

OMG, RAIN!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! You KNEW it!!! :wohoo:
i'm so excited for you, I could scream!!!
huge hugs to you and DW!!


----------



## penelopejones

Hi everyone! Sorry to be MIA. I figured I'd take some time out this month from obsessing about TTC. So much has been happening! 

First of all: boobs. I still don't see the dog. What are the boobs on the dog? The ears? :holly: :holly: And why does it say Holly? I don't get it. 

Second: Terri, I'm so so sorry. I've been thinking of you and hoping you are doing okay. :hugs: :hugs:

Third: Rain! Such great news! 

Fourth: The IUI ladies.... 

August, I'm sorry the IUI didn't work this month. 

TTC: Sorry for AF. 

Vonn: Thinking of you, too! 

Fifth: the IVFers... 

Wish: Good luck! Hoping for some good news. I had to look up what PUPO means but I like it! 

Sixth: the pregnant ladies: 

Lan & Spud & Carib & whoever else is pregnant ... Hope things are going well. 

AFM: Just waiting for AF to show up. DH and I have both been focusing on other things mostly and honestly haven't really bd'd much. DH is obsessed suddenly with our yard and has installed sprinklers, reseeded some bald spots, and is now talking about aerating. (His way of dealing with things, maybe). I've been working out more and trying to get 10000+ steps a day in each day (with my Fitbit). Is it weird not to be too into bd'ing after a MC? At first I thought we should just get back at it, but after 12 months of bd'ing on command it's nice just to take a break for a month. Once AF comes back I'm going to make an appointment with the RE and see what to do next.


----------



## Spudtastic

Rain - :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS. I'm soooo happy and excited for you and dw. please let us know how your blood test goes.

Penelope - I'm glad you popped by. I've been thinking about you. Yeah I wasn't into bd-ing much after the erpc for two cycles. The last cycle there was no stopping us. It was lots of fun so I think the break actually helped.

Agust - I'm hoping that your egg migrates. I'm glad that's possible. Dinner out the other night was great thanks  

Terri - I'm hoping that the next hcg test you take is super high. It would be amazing to hear that. oh and those globs pop out now and again. I got told that unless they are bigger than about 1.5cm diameter they are nothing to worry about. Just another ttc pain in the ass.

:holly: - perhaps this is meant to be big boobies. I just assumed that it had to be a dog Or cat or something. Ahhh still innocent at 36.

HEllo everyone  I hope you all have a great weekend. 

Afm - we've got 10 cms of snow forecast but I think it will go around us. Because of the mountains we sometimes miss nasty weather But drive for 20 minutes and you'll reach it. I really hope that's the case because I don't want to drive in snow.


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy - hope your birthday went well xx

Congratulations Rain xx 

Afm - im on my phone which makes it impossible to read back so apologies. My oldest turns 2 tomorrow so today was busy with birthday party. Exhausted. James is going well. Cant believe he is 2 months already.....where does time go


----------



## Gypsey4

Rain!!!! Congratulations! I love seeing new BFP's!

I am so behind so I will just say hi :hi: and hope you are all doing well. 

AFM - I got the results from my prenatal test and we have a healthy baby boy on board! My daughter has wanted a baby brother the whole time so we are happy. Then I see my friends with little boys and they are so high energy! I hope this old lady can keep up!


----------



## Vonn

Gypsey--Thanks for stopping in to share your great news. Most importantly, healthy!! And a high energy boy will keep you young. :winkwink: Congrats!

Penelope--Thanks for stopping in to update. Been thinking about you. I'm with you on the boobs. That one is the strangest. To me it looks like a chicken face with bouncy boobs. Weird.

Rain--any more tests taken or symptoms emerged? Some of us are living vicariously through you right now!

It's raining here today, so I can hopefully get some of my chores done. Still have another day off--I love long weekends!


----------



## penelopejones

Gypsey - yay for a boy! Congratulations! 

It does look like a chicken with boobs. I guess we can just go with that. Chicken breasts? 

Happy Memorial Day to those in the US. Is that what you say? I'm Canadian and I still don't get this holiday compared to the more somber November 11 in Commonwealth countries...


----------



## Spudtastic

Gypsey - congratulations on your health boy  do you have any boys names. Sorry if you've said before. I know we've talked about it but can't remember. I can't believe you're 13 weeks already. 

Afm - we woke to 10 cms of snow today so we had a lazy morning. 
Morning sickness seems to be different this time. I have whole chunks of time when I feel completely normal. It gets worse in the evening. I had hyperemis with dd where I was very sick so this is refreshing. DD was very tired tonight and is in bed by 7. Now it's 7.05 pm and I'm snuggled on the sofa with a hot water bottle watching the Simpsons.


----------



## terripeachy

Gypsey-Congrats on the boy!! Yeah..I love boys.

Rain-Yeah, tell us more! hee hee.

Penelope-I'm glad you and hubs are focused on different things for a while. Like Spud said, BD'ing will be fun next time. I wish my hubs was into landscaping. He cuts the grass at least, so that's better than nothing. Memorial Day is when we celebrate (or remember) those who have served in the military and died. Veteran's Day (November 11) is where we honor all military veterans, dead or alive for serving for our country. I say thanks to all on both days and other random days.

I have really enjoyed my weekend of doing nothing. One more day to go. I'm supposed to catch up with one of my college friends just to say hi to her and her family (they live in NY), but she's kind of flaky so I wouldn't be surprised if she doesn't call. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## TTC74

CD15 and negative OPK. Looking more and more like an annovulatory month.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Rainshiny

Taurus and Terri- did u have birthday cake for youselves? Which kind do u like? I think I'm going to demand German chocolate.

Taurus- does James let u sleep?

Terri- haha I'm such a health nut I don't have to change anything except I will not eat sprouts. I'm glad u had a nice relaxing weekend so far! Did u and DH have a good talk at some point? Wasn't he being mr freeze? Sorry if I missed something.

Penelope, it sounds like u r having a nice regenerative month, a grace period.

TTC I'm sorry for the bizarro cycle &#128533; hopefully the meds will do the trick. You've gotten this far!!

Vonn- when do u test?

Wish-- how u feeling???

Spud- snow!! We are having a hot day today - it's starting to feel like summer.&#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;

Caribbean-- AC sounds perfect. Are u feeling better?

Gypsy- congrats in the healthy boy! And you're in the second tri now. So cute that your daughter wanted a brother.

Thanks for the congrats! We tested again yesterday for fun and.... Still positive! I'm kinda trying to ignore it so I don't over analyze too much, haha. I still feel a sort of presence low in my abdo, sort of like I have to pee when I don't. I'm scared to go back to running and dancing. Might wait til next week. Beta is tomorrow! I won't know until late afternoon. 

Maybe it has the 'ew' factor, but did any of u tried the fam method or monitored your cervical position? I found it was striking how it was high at ovulation and dropped right after- it would confirm the opks and temps. And it's also an early sign of pregnancy, I just found out. To me it's natural &#127807;&#127803;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## Taurus8484

Rain - just good ole fashion sponge with cream.....yummy. Yes he does. He goes 7 to around 3 then back down to 7. And 3 x 1.5 hours during the day. Been blessed with 2 amazing sleepers. He is such a laid back easy baby too. Hardly ever cries.


----------



## penelopejones

Taurus: Just read your words "sponge with cream" after Rain's post about cervical position/texture. Cake wasn't what came to my mind at first. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## somedayisnow

Hi everyone, Just a quick hello to all you fine ladies. I'm spending a lazy day at home my last day of a long weekend. I hope you all are having a good day. :kiss:


----------



## Spudtastic

penelopejones said:


> Taurus: Just read your words "sponge with cream" after Rain's post about cervical position/texture. Cake wasn't what came to my mind at first. :rofl: :rofl:

Me too :haha:

Someday -hello 

Rain - I never do cp but it makes sense. Our bodies are amazing. 

Ttc - I hope you have a late eggie in there waiting to surprise you. 

Taurus - you are so lucky to have good sleepers. I am very lucky with dd except in the sleeping department. She was waking every hour at night until 9 months then I got it to every 2.5 hours. This week at 2 yrs and 4 months she slept 7.30 to 6 am for the first time. I'm still waiting for a repeat. 

Afm - I couldn't sleep last night and as I lay awake I convinced myself my baby had died. I worried about a miscarriage or an erpc then fell asleep. Then I dreamed I went for my scan and I closed my eyes and cried through it so I couldn't see or hear about it. But then it turned out my baby was fine but I didn't know size or due date because I'd cried and closed my eyes. Then as I was trying to find out about it from the midwife everyone became zombies.

This morning I had another vomit so feeling better/worse. Unfortunately I didn't make it to the bathroom. Thats what you get for trying to sort out dd before running for the toilet.
oops tmi ah well.


----------



## Wish2BMom

gypsey - congrats on the bouncing baby boy!!

vonn - how are you feeling?

rain - I love all of the updates and your few symptoms that you had. Any symptoms I might have had are gone for now. Sore boobs are just slightly sore now, not killer like they were a couple days ago. Although I do feel like I'm gassier! And I seem to get head rushes a bit more in the past few days too - like even getting out of the car (which I thought was odd b/c I have an SUV so it's not like I stood up too quickly - it's already high off the ground). Other than that, nothing. I feel like I have AF-like cramps today. Funny you say that about CP - I checked mine today for giggles b/c it seems the Crinone plunger is going in rather far. I could barely get my finger in b/c things are so swollen in there. That's usually how things are before AF for me, so who knows. It can also be a sign of blood rushing to the area for BFP. Sigh...I can't rely on my body to tell me anything right now, I feel like. So long story short - I'M GOING NUTS!!!
(I, too, thought the same thing about the sponge cake!!)

spud - you're in your own head, dear!! please try to relax! Though snow doesn't really help with relaxation anyway, at least for me. :nope:

penelope - glad you're taking care of you and putting down this TTC Obsession for a bit. It has to be a healthy thing, for sure. 

someday - I hope you're enjoying your lazy day! I love those.

TTC - ugh, man - I'm sorry for your odd cycle. Next one up, though - attacking with injections!!

going to go try to enjoy the rest of our long weekend. Talk to you tomorrow, all!


----------



## Taurus8484

penelopejones said:


> Taurus: Just read your words "sponge with cream" after Rain's post about cervical position/texture. Cake wasn't what came to my mind at first. :rofl: :rofl:

Hahahaha


----------



## Taurus8484

Rain - i tried checking cp....always just felt the same to me

Spud - yay for vomiting....i always had horrible dreams when pregnant....some i would wake crying

Gypsy - congrats to the boy.....they are lovely....always on the go but so sweet and loving

Wish - fingers crossed xx

Hi everyone else


----------



## Vonn

Rain--thanks for the update!

Someday--I have been doing errands almost all weekend. Decidedly not relaxing, so good for you!

TTC--sorry about the no ov so far.

Wish--the light-headedness sounds promising, like when Terri got dizzy. Just a couple more days, right?!

Penelope--glad you are taking it easy, that's gotta be a good thing.

Bday buddies--Terri and Taurus :flower:

Spud--I had to chuckle when I got to the zombie part of your dream! Ha! Seems like you have a worry and then you vomit to reassure yourself. Keep vomiting, I guess. :winkwink:

AFM--well, I have been extremely laid back this TWW. I think it's a combo of the bad set-up for this IUI (clomid effing with the lining and DH's sperm sample debacle) and the fact that I didn't bother to temp. No reading into temp jumps or drops makes for much less obsessing for me. Also, no crazy symptoms. I have a blood test to confirm on Wednesday, so I'll know by 3pm on Wed. Okay, time to go to Target...


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-I had wackadoodle dreams too, so I think things are progressing nicely for you. 

Wish-I'm secretly jumping up and down for your lightheaded spells. Isn't your test date also on Wednesday? Can't wait for you and Vonn to be bump buddies. :juggle: 

Rain-I had creme brûlée and a martini for my bday (my bestie took me to Capital Grille) and I made peach crisp with ice cream for my coworkers so I think that counts too. I had a beer at the ball game and my hubs is taking me out at some point, so I'll have dessert again then too. My favorite is yellow cake with chocolate frosting and I had that about a week before my bday so lots of cake! 

Taurus-glad your babies are sleeping well!

Vonn-see above. Not temping is pretty fun huh? Enjoy your shopping trip.


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi everyone :wave:

Rainy - it was so nice to see your frer. Cant wait to hear your numbers. Congratulations again. 

Wish - one more day. Am so excited for you. The dizziness is definitely a symptom for most and on a lot of sucess stories, I have read about women getting sore boobs on and off. Good luck for tomorrow.

Vonn - it takes just one and you never know, this could be your month. 

TTC - sorry about the lack of ovulation. 

Has anyone heard from KBrain?? She must have had her baby now. Please check in when you can Kbrain. 

AFM - I went to see my FS last week for my results. I don't have endo but she said one of my tubes was slow moving..whatever the hell that means. My left tube is open but the right one was a bit slow but it is open. She didnt really explain it properly but from my googling, it seems that it took the dye a long time to get from one end to the other. She suggested I go straight into IVF. I am not so convinced as I feel I have a good tube and the other one is still open so its possible for me to get pregnant naturally with it. I have also read that some women are more fertile after lap/dye and D&C so I will give it another few months and then move on to IVF.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Thanks for checking up on me Rain :hugs: I am doing okay. I am definitely happy to see my husband. I think I am just way too stressed about everything. There seems to be one problem after another with the new/old rental places and I am not there to sort anything out. I am now spending the day on Amazon trying to organise my baby's second nursery! Only half the places will ship to the Virgin Islands so it is a lot more challenging than it sounds.

Terri - Did I say happy birthday before? I don't remember... but Happy belated Birthday! I have to say, I have only been to Capital Grille once but OMG. Best steak I have ever had. My husband has to go to NY every 6 - 12 months for a specialist doctor checkup and CG seems to be more of an incentive to go than anything else for him! We are back there in a couple of weeks actually.. YUM!

This little octopus in my tummy has really made her presence known for her daddy! She has given me some almighty whomps when he's had his hand on my belly. He absolutely loves it, of course, but geez she can really pack a punch.. or a kick! 

Did I put up my 27 week scan? I don't think I did.. she refused to show her face! Had her arm up the entire time, no matter how much twerking I did to get her to move. But she's doing very well, not too big, not too small. I am now on insulin and also oral medication for gestational diabetes, stabbing myself 9 times a day now, between insulin and finger pricks :wacko: It's pretty rough but if GD is all that's wrong with this pregnancy, I'm happy to oblige. 

Here is a pic of my little darling's ear and arm, as that is all she would want us to see: 

https://oi58.tinypic.com/259a8ma.jpg

My husband now calls her 'Popeye' due to the scan showing her forearm as giant compared to her upper arm. He doesn't want to hear it was just the angle of the scan! He just responds with 'Ack ack ack ack ack' in popeye fashion. Always the joker :haha:


----------



## TTC74

Ugh! CD16. OPKs are light again. Temps are in the 98.4 range. Throwing my hands in the air over what appears to be an annovulatory cycle and praying that my cycle length is normal so that I can get the injectables ordered and in with plenty of time to spare.


----------



## Wish2BMom

caribbean - that is such a cute picture! So funny if she continues doing that throughout her life when someone points a camera at her! "she's always been camera-shy, even in utero!" :haha: I'm sorry you're having such a tough time with the rentals right now. Enjoyyyyy that upcoming steak. I, too, enjoy a great steak every now and then. 

terri - sounds like you had a ton of goodies for your bday!! way to live it up!!

TTC - so frustrating!!

vonn - can't wait for your test tomorrow!! are you feeling any differently than normal?

yup - so Thurs is my testing day. Tomorrow I have to travel down to MA to go into the office so that day should fly. I was just pretty close to testing with the one CB digital that I have but decided to hold off. I'm not sure why - just chicken I guess. Today is technically 12dpo. My usual LP is 10-11 days so I'm sure my body is dying to have AF right now. I'm having some AF-like cramping (though a smidge sharper than usual), looser BM (sorry), boobs still slightly sore and that is all. All typical PMS things for me. I know it's normal to feel nothing if there is a BFP but is it normal to feel AF things if it's a BFP? 
I'm really nervous to get a false positive, or to see a 'Not pregnant', but then again, I'd rather have a private moment to prepare rather than wait for a phone call.
Terri - did you test early or wait for your beta?

ramble ramble ramble - sorry, all


----------



## Lanfear333

Nice to hear from you Caribbean! Hope things work out with your homes and that you have an awesome steak. We just had steak last night.

Rain-Congrats! How exciting for you and DW.

Spud-The dreams are a good sign. I'm still having them. I actually woke up talking out loud from one of them last week, and woke crying from another over the weekend. Sometimes I don't even feel like I'm sleeping and I'm dreaming. So weird.

Wish-Being light headed is definitely a good sign. It happened to me a lot during the whole first tri.

Terri-Glad you had some awesome birthday goodies. I love cake. 

Vonn-FX for you. I'm with Terri. I have a good feeling.

Taurus-So glad you have a good little sleeper and happy boy.

AFM, I finally told the co-worker that keeps telling me "I'm getting big" that I would appreciate her using a different phrase lol. Also, I've been feeling Rand move since we went on vacation. I can't wait until DH can feel it, too. Next check up is in a week. I feel like I'm measuring on the large side, but I guess we'll see. I also feel movement in different places at the same time, but I guess he could just be stretching. DH and I have very large hands, so we refer to his movements as "Fists of Fury". We keep joking that we've finally spawned the child with mutant hands. :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

TTC-Sorry about your anovulatory cycle. they are the worst. the good news is that most of the specialty pharmacies ship overnight, so when AF gets here, you can order your meds and get them in time.

Caribbean_Sorry you're having such a hard time with the nursery furniture. And thanks for sharing your picture. Popeye is funny. And yes, Capital Grille is SO good. I hope you get to go there in October with your hubs this year.

Nikki-Yeah, youv'e waited this long, I would wait a few more months and see what happens. of course the RE is going to push IVF. That's their livelihood. I don't understand the slow moving tube either, but I guess they would know.

Wish2-This past time was the second time in life that I tested early. The signs were just too much and I was getting impatient. I tested Saturday morning and my beta was on a Tuesday. I was 10dp5dt, or 15 dpo. Most people I know say that they felt AF like symptoms prior to the BFP, so you just never know (I didn't, but I don't have AF symptoms). I'm more likely to stick it out because I hate seeing stark white. But yeah, I hear you about knowing before getting 'the call.' The call sucks unless there is good news. hee hee. You'll be ok for two more days. Or test that morning before your beta..It's your call, obviously. Maybe schedule the day off and you can sit at home and cheer, or sit around sulking. Hopefully you'll be cheering. fxfx :flower:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

terripeachy said:


> I hope you get to go there in October with your hubs this year.

I go there in 2 weeks! :D


----------



## terripeachy

Oh ooops. I guess i was reading fast. Even better!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, terri. I'm trying to hold tight. Busy day today so i can't really make it to Walgreens and a trip to MA tomorrow. So I guess I can trick myself into holding out!!

I wish i could take Thursday off but toooooo much going on at work and honestly, with Yellowstone and New Orleans, and a forced Xmas break, I'm low on vaca days!! :)


----------



## Rainshiny

Holy guacamole, my beta came in at 700! I'm at 18 days now. P is good too. Going back in Thursday to see of it doubles! Feeling good but appropriately queezy &#128540;&#128516;&#128516; I'm still stunned because I was convinced that my uterus could support as much life as mars. I was wrong!


----------



## somedayisnow

Rain- That's awesome. You're awesome! I can't wait to find out how many little beans you've got in there. :happydance: :baby: :dance: :yipee:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Rain - That is awesome news! I'm so happy for you and to hear you are having the appropriate queasiness!

Lan - Good for you for telling your co-worker how you feel instead of letting it irk you for the next months. "Mutant Hands" LOL

Wish - You have so much will power holding off. I'm a POAS addict and have to know the minute possible. 

AFM - 1 more week until my baseline appointment and I'm starting to get worried as I've been spotting since April 21st. Not sure if it's all the supplements I'm taking but I hope it's not something that is going to put off starting stimming. I asked my RE and they said they aren't to worried about it.


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah Rain!! Congrats.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hopethisyear said:


> Wish - You have so much will power holding off. I'm a POAS addict and have to know the minute possible.

So here's my final reasoning that totally put me off of testing - if I tested and got a BFP, I'd be so ecstatic and would want to tell DH. Then what if it was a false negative and the beta was a BFN? I'd have devastated DH just b/c I couldn't wait. And if it was a BFN and then the beta confirmed it, I would have held that info back from DH instead of experiencing it at the same time as him. So, DH is the reason I didn't test!

I'm so excited your baseline is next week! Let's get your party started!

vonn - how are you doing?? tomorrow is test day for you too, right? or today? thinking of you! :flower:

rain - wooooo!!! I hope you have a couple brewing in there!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Those all seem like valid points Wish.

So excited for you Rain. Also can't wait to hear how many beans have stuck.


----------



## Taurus8484

Great news Rain xx


----------



## Vonn

Rain--Great news on the beta! Did you have more than one embryo implanted? I feel like there was only one, but that beta is impressive. A fast grower, for sure!

Wish--Good luck tomorrow! Can't wait to hear your result! Your reasoning for holding off on testing makes perfect sense.

Hi to everyone else! Just hopping on for a quick update.

AFM--Thanks for all the well wishes and positive thoughts for this cycle. You ladies are the best! Unfortunately, my beta came back negative. No crazy conception story for me! This cycle, at least. I am not at all surprised. On to next cycle with injectables.


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry Vonn. That's too bad. :( 

TTC - sorry things are frustrating right now. Hopefully something will happen soon. 

Wish - good luck tomorrow! 

Hi to everyone else. 

Still waiting for :af: here but I'm starting to feel ready to get back to business so to speak.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish - those are all very good reasons not to test early. Now I'm going to think about those points when I'm in my TWW.

Vonn - Sorry about this cycle.

PJ - Glad you are feeling better


----------



## Rainshiny

Oh boo, Vonn, sorry for the bfn.... FX for next cycle! Bring on the power meds!

Hope- good luck for starting your cycle- don't worry about spotting. I'm still having a spot now and then, it drives me bonkers but is apparently normal.

Wish- praying for your bfp today!!!!!!

I transferred two embies. Flakey and flurry. Let's see if they decided to snuggle together...


----------



## TTC74

Well, I went in for my teaching session yesterday re: the injectable Meds and IUI. I still have to order my meds and I am guessing that I need to get on that with my dropping temps but I'm applying for discounts right now and I'm hopeful I hear back quickly.


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-Oh no! I'm so sorry, babe. :hugs: IUI can be the worst! Well, for those whom it doesn't work (*me, jumping up and down). Hopefully the injectables will do the trick.

Rain-Hope all goes well at your appointment today. Let's get a minimum of 1600!! 

Wish-I can't wait for your report today!

penelope-I'm right there with you, Sunshine. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, all. Dying over here. I need to get my head out of this spiral and back into practicality mode. Either it is or it isn't and if it isn't, we try again.

vonn, wrote to you on the testing thread - :hugs:

TTC - that's great that things are in motion now!

rain - so funny, love the names. I hope they snuggled together. Mine looked like little pencil drawings of flowers so if things go well, they may have names like Buttercup and Zinnia or something :flower:


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - sorry for the BFN, but I'm looking forward to being injectables buddies with you and seeing that BFP for both of us in June!


----------



## somedayisnow

Vonn- sorry that it didn't work this time. 

Wish- hopefully, you're the next BFP. 

AFM- I'm sitting in the RE's waiting room next in line for my IUI. May the reproductive gods be kind to me today. 

Hello to everyone else. I'm on my phone so I can't give each of you a proper howdy!


----------



## Wish2BMom

someday - good luck! is it weird that I can't wait to hear this month's names? ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
:bfp:
I can't believe I can write that, it doesn't seem real. It's just a label, so weird. this is going to take a bit to sink in.


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Wish!!!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

WOOHOO!!! I knew it Wish! I totally knew it. I guess I'm having a lucky month for guessing this time around. I'm so happy for you! What was your hcg number?

:wohoo: :happydance: <3 :flower:


----------



## somedayisnow

Holy moly! Wish, I'm so happy for you. I'm gonna need a run down of your symptoms..in detail. :haha:

:baby: :dust::yellow: :brat: :crib:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you girls!!!! i'm going out of my mind!! I am really trying to pay attention to the call I'm on but clearly, I'm on here, so it's not working very well.
I was hoping I wasn't jinxing anything but literally, last night, my thoughts were 'well, now that we're pregnant...' - like I couldn't NOT think of it being a done deal. Creepy.

HCG was 220! she said that was good - they look for 70-100, as i'm sure you know. I think that's the first test result I've knocked out of the park!
And i'll be honest, I kinda missed the things she said I need to start doing now. Avoid lunch meat, make sure all of my meats are fully cooked....what else? i guess I can look this up online but I assume there are MANY different schools of thought. 

someone pinch me.


----------



## somedayisnow

Wish- Wasn't it just a few days ago that you were convinced that you weren't pregnant? Maybe I'm thinking about somebody else but I just love that last night, the night before the test, that you just KNEW that you were. So much awesomeness. :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

omigosh, my symptoms.....I really didn't think I had any.

1) head rushes if I would get up too quickly or move my head too quickly - happens anyway but seemed to happen much more often and with lesser 'swift' movements - I guess this was the biggest one and I really CANNOT attribute it to this, completely, b/c it seemed so slight and i've felt some when i got AF too.
2) mild AF cramps all this week, mostly at night. Again, didn't know if this was the progesterone or bfp or what. It really felt like my body wanted to have AF but the crinone wasn't letting it.
3) SORE boobs, came and went. Actually 'went' this morning when I woke up and I was pissed! But they are back now. Hugging will make me want to punch someone. Again, figured this was the progesterone.
4) I did check my CP the last couple of days and it's been high, but it also feels hard. i think it's supposed to be soft. CP isn't really something you can depend on anyway, but I was dying for hints.

That. is. it. And as I said, I have a hard time considering those symptoms. No exhaustion, no nausea, no 'hot hands' like Terri )), slept like a log most nights until it got sweltering hot here in the last few days, not really overly emotional...nada. I wish I had more exciting symptoms b/c I might have known sooner!


----------



## Wish2BMom

somedayisnow said:


> Wish- Wasn't it just a few days ago that you were convinced that you weren't pregnant? Maybe I'm thinking about somebody else but I just love that last night, the night before the test, that you just KNEW that you were. So much awesomeness. :happydance:

yeah - it's been one hell of a week with the back and forth. The few days after the transfer, I felt fantastic and very zen, just me and my embies. Then after this past weekend, the fun started with the doubts. I even bought a bottle of wine (mostly b/c the store was discontinuing it and it's one of my faves and was the last bottle at 33% off!) and figured I'd be drinking it this weekend. Last night was very weird and even this morning - I was trying to prep myself for the bfn but my brain wouldn't go that way.


----------



## Vonn

Wish!!!! Yay for the :bfp: !!! I am so excited for you. I love how your body was telling you last night. We gotta trust our intuition. Yay!

Rain & Wish--Keeping hope alive!! Two in one week is total awesomeness!


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Wish! That's awesome!


----------



## Gypsey4

Woohoo! Congratulations Wish! This thread is on a roll!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Yay Wish!!! :wohoo:

Another BFP!! Wow this thread has really gone nuts lately. It's just fantastic to see!


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish I'm so so happy for you!! This is amazing &#127752;&#127752;&#127752;&#127775;&#127775;&#127775; I felt very similar, even with the zen-doubtful-suspecting story. 

My 2nd beta is in and Terri called this one too-- 1657!!! More than doubles from 711 two days ago. I'm in shock! And ecstatic! Scan in two weeks. I had to get chipotle to celebrate. That's totally on the pregnancy diet right?? Haha&#128521;&#128521;

Fxfxfxfxfxfxfxfx for you, someday!!


----------



## Vonn

Great betas, Rain & Wish. So it's possible we have two sets of twins happening right now?!?!:dohh::hugs::wacko: Holy crap, that would be ah-mazing!

I'm off to Chicago with DH for a long weekend. Should be fun, esp since I can drink thanks to my negative. Bloody Marys and Cabernet in the Windy City! :happydance:


----------



## Nikki1979

Congratulations Wish - So happy for you :wohoo:


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: yay CONGRATULATIONS. I'm super excited for you and hubby.


----------



## Spudtastic

Vonn - I'm really sorry to hear that this wasn't your cycle. I'm hoping that next cycle is your bfp. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-have a great time in Chicago. My coworker will be there this weekend also. It's such a great city. Enjoy your wine and bloody Mary's and we'll get back on track next week. 

Rain-woohoo!! Yeah for another awesome beta. That baby is doing great. 

Wish2-again, I'm just so happy for you. Do you go back tomorrow for more bloodwork? The list of foods not to eat wasn't that crazy to me. No raw eggs, pasteurized cheese (most cheeses in the U.S. are pasteurized, you just have to check). No hot dogs (gross), and no lunch meat (like deli meat). Drink lots of water/liquid and a variety of fruits/veggies. The pregnancy + app is pretty cool. What to expect app was kind of annoying to me because I have bnb. Hee hee. Was your DH dancing when you told him?


----------



## TTC74

That's great Rain!


----------



## TTC74

AF arrived today. Guess I'm ordering my injectables today so that they'll be here tomorrow. I'll need to start them on Sunday.


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry TTC :hugs: 
Your BFP will be in that box!


----------



## Rainshiny

TTC- another new beginning. Injectables are a great next step!

Terri- should we tell them?&#128521;


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah!


----------



## Wish2BMom

what? what? tell us what???

terri - it's like you're reading my mind! I went to have dinner last night and stopped, quizzically, to make sure everything was ok. Dang, now I have to watch everything I put in my face!! But I did look up on webMD this morning what not to eat and it's everything you just said. Seems good with me. I do like the occasional hotdog, but it's so occasional that I can go 9 mos w/o one. :) Oh, and I don't go back until Monday for my 2nd beta. I hope it's nice and high like Rain's!

vonn - have a FAB time in Chicago, I love that town. Have some cab for me, please!! Then hurry back and start your next, successful, cycle!

TTC - i'm sorry, hon, but at least she's here and you can get going on those injectables. I hope they do the trick!!

All: thank you for all of the cheering and well wishes. I still seems unreal and I'm sure it will for awhile. I'm not feeling anything really today except this sore chest, but not going to fret about it. I know it will come and go. :) It will hopefully help me maintain some level of practicality. Miles to go before we're in the clear and I'll just take care of myself and the little.....what do I call it?....inside of me as best I can!

Oh, and DH didn't dance, hahahaha! He was on his work laptop when the call came in. I had her on speaker phone and he really just kept working. He's VERY cool, calm and collected and I know he's already thinking about the next steps and making sure it sticks and is healthy. So he's all Mr. Logical still, while I was in La La land when I heard the nurse say she had good news for us. :) Balance, right?


----------



## Lanfear333

Yes, tell us what?!


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations wish xx

Ok....tell us what.....


----------



## Spudtastic

Er yes come on you have to tell us now. Don't keep us in suspenders...

Ttc - sorry that af arrived. Let's hope injectables work for you.

Afm - my morning sickness has disappeared which is not a good sign. I'm not looking forward to Tuesday when I have my scan. I have a bad ache in my tummy similar to the ache I had with my mmc so it's hard to be positive.


----------



## Wish2BMom

spud - I hope yours is just coming and going too and this time is different for you. :hugs:
I want a nice chunky bean in there on scan day!


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish2BMom said:


> spud - I hope yours is just coming and going too and this time is different for you. :hugs:
> I want a nice chunky bean in there on scan day!

Thanks wIsh. I just wish there was someone here in real life I could talk to about my anxieties. I've been googling stories of ladies whose morning sickness disappeared at 7 weeks and everything was fine.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hopefully you're vomiting all over the place tomorrow, Exorcist-style. Or just one of those lucky ladies that doesn't have a whole lot of MS.
We're all here for you, albeit virtually. I mean, I'll fly to NZ if I absolutely HAVE TO - twist my arm!!


----------



## myonechance

Stalking this thread!! Hi y'all!
:hi::hi::hi:


----------



## Nikki1979

vonn - I am so sorry about the negative blood test :hugs: I hope the next cycle is better for you. 

Spud - Keep faith that everything will be okay and this is your rainbow baby. Symptoms come and go. My symptoms went away around the 7-8 week mark with my son. Maybe you are having a boy. I read somewhere is morning sickness is worse with a girl - but again they are just old wives tales and I am an OLD WIFE :haha:

Rain - Congrats on the awesome numbers!! I am thinking twins. What are you and Terri hiding??

AFM - I got my AF yesterday :happydance: :wohoo: I was worried that it might be late because of the lap and D&C. I read on google that some ladies didn't get AF for atleast 60 days the procedure and I really have no patience to wait that long. It took a little over 2 weeks and now I can start trying.


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi and welcome onechance :flower:

TTC - I am sorry about AF :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish2BMom said:


> spud - I hope yours is just coming and going too and this time is different for you. :hugs:
> I want a nice chunky bean in there on scan day!

Thanks wIsh. I just wish there was someone here in real life I could talk too. I've been googling stories og ladies whose morning sickness disappeared at 7 weeks and everything was fine.


----------



## Rainshiny

Terri and I are gonna break through the virtual frontier and actually see each other in person! I'm going up to a wedding in Baltimore and we are going to meet up. I'm so excited!!
Next we should go be there for spud in New Zealand. And then we can all have a reunion in the Virgin Islands I think&#128521;


----------



## somedayisnow

Oh no, double trouble! Rain and Terri take on Baltimore. The city will never be the same. :haha:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Rain & Terri- that is so awesome you are going to meet up! 

Spud - I'm so sorry this is so stressful for you. Have you looked into any local pregnancy support groups or anything? Our area has a group for just about anything you can think of on Facebook.

AFM: 4 more days until my baseline appointment and if all goes well Stims starts one week from today. I'm getting so nervous that it's going to be postponed with all this spotting I'm having. I'm afraid they are going to do an ultrasound and find a big fibroid or cyst or something.

Anyone have any exciting plans for the weekend?


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats Wish! That is great news. So much excitement on this thread lately. 

TTC, I'm sorry... 

Nikki - yay for AF?? I'm waiting for mine too so we can start trying for next month... so far no sign of it.


----------



## TTC74

I have 10 antral follicles. I start stim tonight. Then I get an estradiol test on 6/3 to determine when I go in for my next ultrasound. Excited!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Yay for new chances, Nikki and TTC!! You're soon, Hope!!

Rain & Terri - that's awesome!! Have lots of fun!! I'm down with NZ and VI!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Only 9 weeks left!!


https://oi57.tinypic.com/2v3k8t0.jpg


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I might be going to NZ in September after bubs is born (to visit my grandma and other family) and I am always in the VI hahah so I am up for that!

I am off to NYC in a couple of weeks, but I don't think any of us live around that area.


----------



## Wish2BMom

If anyone wants to swing by NH, let me know :)


----------



## terripeachy

I went riding all day today!! Such a great day and now I feel super happy. Looking forward to meeting up with Rain tomorrow and yes, we'll take a picture or two. 

TTC-yeah! So are you doing injectables with IUI? So exciting.


----------



## TTC74

terripeachy said:


> I went riding all day today!! Such a great day and now I feel super happy. Looking forward to meeting up with Rain tomorrow and yes, we'll take a picture or two.
> 
> TTC-yeah! So are you doing injectables with IUI? So exciting.

Yes ma'am. Injectables with IUI. Have a blast with Rain!


----------



## TTC74

1st shot done! It didn't hurt at all but it was so nerve wracking that now I'm crashing from the adrenaline rush. I'm so silly!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Carribean - Great bump photo!

TTC - Glad to here 1st shot went well.

Rain & Terry - Have fun tomorrow!

And if anyone wants to swing by Hawaii to say hi, let me know :)


----------



## Spudtastic

So when should I expect you all.......

Terri and Rain have fun tomorrow. I look forward to hearing about it. Will you be wearing red carnations in your butyon holes so you recognise each other? 

Nikki - I'm really hoping that this morning sickness is just different. Perhaps a boy. I've heard that girls can make some people sicker (though my sister in law had hyperrmis three times with three boys). 

Caribbean - what a pert gorgeous bump you have. Is your daughter getting excited to be a big sister? 

Ttc - this cycle sounds very promising. 

Terri - the bike ride sounds like a lot of fun.

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Afm - I was sick this morning and then it's vanished again. This was how my morning sickness disappeared last time with my missed miscarriage. I won't go on because I have already gone on about it a bit. I'm remaining hopeful. 42 hours until scan time. It's Queens birthday here tomorrow so a holiday. For me it means that play school for dd is closed so we spend the day together instead of me working and dh works anyway.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Spud - you are the only one online when I am at night here. I think it's Sunday there in NZ right? It's only 9:30 Saturday night here LOL. I'm so sorry you are still having doubts. Are you going to do anything fun with dd tomorrow? I think you should do something super fun to try and keep your mind off things. Maybe a trip to a zoo, is there one near you? Oh wait, is it winter there now? I want to visit when it's warm.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi hope. We must be 22 hours ahead of you. It's now 7.45 pm on a Sunday night. I know the Chatham islands are part of NZ and are the very first spot to see the new year in. 
yes sadly having doubts. I hope I'm shocked and dumbfounded in a good way on Tuesday. 
Are you watching tv? My husband and I laughed at ourselves last night because we were watching asterix (a cartoon film) on tv on a sat night when ten years ago we would have been out or had friends around.
I think dd and I will do something fun. It's a bit cold as june 1st is officially the first day of winter. Sadly our nearest zoo is about 5 hours drive away. We live in a small town but there is a petting farm open in the summer. I think we'll have a play date with my friend and her son.
Are you doing anything fun this weekend?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Spud - I think we are the last ones to see NYE. We always follow Norad tracks Santa on NYE and we are always last. Tuesday is going to go great and you are going to have an amazing appointment. I know it's so hard to get excited when you have had a loss (or many). That's nice you will have a play date with your daughter. I am actually getting some work done from home tonight, horrible I know. I want to get some things done in case I have to take any time off during IVF. 10 years ago DH and would be out on the town too and not ever dreamed of being home on a Saturday night. I'm meeting up with friends to SUP (Stand Up Paddleboard) down the coast tomorrow, then hang at the beach for a while then out to dinner with some girlfriends.


----------



## Spudtastic

Sounds like a great weekend planned. I have a SUP. I don't get out any more. Dh and I started and owned a kayak and SUP rental business here on the lake in Wanaka. 
I really hope ivf goes well. It's great that you're getting prepared for all scenarios


----------



## Spudtastic

And thanks for the position affirmations about the scan. I'll take those with me


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-I am excited that your scan is so soon. I know it doesn't seem like soon to you but Tuesday will be here in no time!

I think I'll ride down to the city so I can find a parking spot. It's so much easier on two wheels! Of course, I'll look sweaty and not cute, but that's ok. I don't have to wear a carnation on my lapel anymore because there aren't a lot of bald women walking around. :rofl:


----------



## myonechance

Spud- fingers and toes crossed for a good scan :)

Terri and Rain have a great time meeting up!

Terri- I'm glad you had an enjoyable ride yesterday. I know how great it feels to get out and do something physical. Good for mind body and soul!

AFM- I'm smack dab in the middle of my TWW and today I'm feeling the negative vibe. No other reason than I just feel more negative than positive today. I felt so miserable after the ER/ET and now I'm feeling more like myself and I wonder if thats a good thing?? I know, weird. I also have a badass headache/nausea and I can't take any of my regular medicine. It sucks.


----------



## terripeachy

Success!! I met Rain and her DW today. They are both so great and so pretty. I have the picture on my phone but it's always too large to post so when I send it to my work email I can shrink it down unless Rain can post it first. They are probably chillin' tonight after a fun wedding they attended. 

Anyway, meet ups are great and when anyone is in Bmore, just say the word and I'll meet you. 

Myonechance-I went through all the emotions. You just never know, but it's probably still a few days too early for anything to start happening. Fxfx.


----------



## AugustBride6

Wow...how exciting Wish! I am so happy for you! Woohoo!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Ok..here we are! I'm on the left. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







rainshiny.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 28


----------



## kfs1

Terri and Rain -that's so fun that you got to meet up. You both look great!

Wish - Congratulations!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Alright, I'll say it - you're both adorable! I love that you were able to break the web-barrier and meet up! terri - did you ride with that long skirt on??

rain - I forget, where you are located? For some reason I thought you guys were in Australia too but I am probably getting confused. How are you feeling?

caribbean - LOVE the bump!! Not long now! How's the rental coming? I hope the issues with it have died down a bit now and you can coast into the rest of the pregnancy with ease. 

August - I was wondering where you went! how've you been? 

myone - yea, all of the emotions. it's ok - feel them out. Doubt, confusion, not knowing, 'definitely not' vs 'definitely so'. I think you leave for vaca today, right? Have a fun and relaxing time!! I can't wait for the midweek test!! :hugs:

TTC - how are the injections going? easy breezy, right?? so proud of you!

spud - tomorrow's the big scan, right? how are you doing today? I feel so bad for you emotionally going through this roller coaster. i wish I could take it all away for you. Another note, I think it's so cool that you and DH owned a kayak/SUP biz in NZ! Something like that would be a dream job for me, I think, even though I've never been involved in either (or even tried SUP - haven't had the chance). 

lan - how are you doing? any bump pics for us?

hi to the rest of the crew! :wave: Happy Monday!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Thanks!! No, I didn't end up riding. Good thing no one wants to visit Little Italy on Sunday because there were plenty of parking spots! We were standing in an open one for the picture. I was kind of rushing because Rain and DW were ready to go home, so I met them earlier than I thought, so if I rode, I'd have to gather all my stuff, and it's not a quick process, so I just jumped in the car. How are you doing?


----------



## Lanfear333

Nice that you got to meet, Terri and Rain!

As Wish requested, below is a bump photo. My belly button area makes me laugh. It's so deep that I won't get the outtie toward the end.
 



Attached Files:







Bump 16+2.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Wish2BMom

ahhhhh, i can't take the bump cuteness - love it, thank you, lan! you look fantastic! love the Super Innie!

terri - oh nice, perfect! looks like you had a great day yesterday. It was super rainy here, I was hoping it wasn't raining on you guys. I want to see pics of you on your hog! ;) I'm doing well, thank you. Only 4wks+4 or something like that today so miles to go. Had 2nd blood draw this morning, waiting for the call on the levels. No new symptoms, none leaving the building. Status quo. :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Lan & Rain - love your photos!

Wish - Keep us posted on your levels :)

AFM - Flying out for baseline appointment tomorrow morning so will keep you all posted when I get back tomorrow afternoon. I'm so nervous about flying, getting around the City and most of all the appointment. RE office told me to bring a big zippered bag to bring back all my meds in if all goes well. I wonder how big of a bag I need?


----------



## terripeachy

Lan-Awesome bump!!!

Wish2-Let us know when you know. fxfx.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yay for good numbers - 1400 today! :happydance: we want things to double every day so they'd have been looking for 880 by today I think. Geez... I was reading on betas and multiples and the jury is out - doesn't look like there is evidence either way. A few ladies had some skyrocketing numbers and they still only had one in there.

So I can stop by Estradiol patch tomorrow, which is good. Still on the Crinone until week 10, I believe. 
I go back next Monday for a 3rd test and if all still looks good, then they'll schedule me for an u/s the following week.

Hope - good luck tomorrow! Thinking of you! Good luck on the planes, buses and all other modes of transport. ;)


----------



## TTC74

Wish - That's awesome! Glad to hear it.


----------



## Lanfear333

Glad your numbers are good, Wish.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Spudtastic said:


> Sounds like a great weekend planned. I have a SUP. I don't get out any more. Dh and I started and owned a kayak and SUP rental business here on the lake in Wanaka.
> I really hope ivf goes well. It's great that you're getting prepared for all scenarios

Spud - That is awesome!! I would love to do have a business like that, but we already have one on every corner here. Hope you are having a good day!

Wish - YAY for Great #'s!!!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Wish2BMom said:


> caribbean - LOVE the bump!! Not long now! How's the rental coming? I hope the issues with it have died down a bit now and you can coast into the rest of the pregnancy with ease.

Thanks for the thoughts Wish :) I am back in the USVI so the problems with the rental will have to wait. Apparently the carpets will need to be replaced and they promised to fix the fence but they did a half assed job so I will be making sure they do more when I get home. 

Now I just sit and eat and wonder how on earth I am going to fit on my return flights in 4 weeks time... they may have to put me in cargo :haha: 

Oh, apparently they take baby showers here VERY seriously! I thought it would be 10 people and some cupcakes, but my SIL who is in her 50's organised for me to have a meeting with an event coordinator and go over themes, colours, and catering ideas! It's turned into this big event with 30+ women attending and I had to do a baby registry and everything! Crazy but so exciting. I've realised there hasn't been a baby born on my husband's side of the family for 26 years! So this little girl will be beyond spoilt. 

The event coordinator sent me the proofs of my invites (I told her I love black and pink, and butterflies.) I am so in love with them... and they look a lot better when I haven't savaged them on Paintbox for the removal of private details lol

https://oi57.tinypic.com/xo4luc.jpg


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, i LOVE them!!! what a fancy invitation!!! ;)

wait, we want to see where you're registered too!

a friend of mine on another thread in Ireland said they don't do baby showers at all over there!! so terrible!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Carribean - Beautiful invite!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-awesome news!! Still super excited for you. 

Hope-hope all goes well tomorrow. I'm surprised they asked you to bring a bag. Our stuff was in a huge refrigerated box. Maybe you have stuff that won't need refrigeration until you get home; or its freeze dried. Hee hee. 

Caribbean-I love your invitations. That is fancy pants! You and all your presents will be in cargo! Hee hee. So where are you going to be when the baby is born? Did your hubs take off work or are you on your own?

Spud-one more sleep. How are you feeling?


----------



## penelopejones

Loving all the bump photos! 

Terri and Rain, you two are adorable! Love that you could meet up. 

AFM, I'm trying this new diet--the Fast Metabolism diet. Started today. It is pretty restrictive, but just for 28 days: no caffiene, no alcohol, no dariry, no soy, no corn, and no wheat. There's a 3 phase rotation of foods you eat, including some days that are low carb, but no more than 3 days in a row of the same plan. The good thing is that you get to eat a lot of food (and the more weight you have to lose, the more you are supposed ot eat to rev up your metabolism). I'm hoping it will help with TTC. I don't have PCOS, but I have some PCOS-like symptoms and ever since I stopped bf'ing DD I've gained 15 pounds and felt sluggish. Hopefully this will help. We'll see how it goes. Tonight DH came home with a milkshake for me and I had to tell him I couldn't have it. I hadn't told him about the diet yet. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Vonn

Spud--good luck with the scan. I hope it provides some reassurance that that little bean is right on schedule!

Lanfear and Caribbean--love your bump picks!

Rain and Terri--yay for a meet up! Love the pic, a couple of pretty ladies!

Wish--congrats on the great beta number. Can't wait for the next one!

Hopethisyear--good luck with the appt! 

Penelope--good luck with the diet. The variety should help keep you from cheating!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM--Back from Chicago, which was fun, we did a lot in one weekend. It was cold, windy, and rainy. I actually wore the leggings I brought for pj bottoms under my jeans as long underwear. At the end of May, brrrrrr! Got AF on Saturday & I go in tomorrow for day 3 scan. Will start injectable follistim soon after.


----------



## Spudtastic

I just want to say :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Blob measures 8+1 so due on 11 Jan and a heartbeat of 169. Whoop whoop whoop. 
Thank you everyone for your support. It's been a stressful few weeks but I'm starting to feel a bit more relaxed now. I'll reply to everyone later.
 



Attached Files:







20150602_164552.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hopethisyear

OMG Congratulations Spud! That is fabulous news and I'm so happy for you! Now calm down and enjoy this pregnancy ;) When is your next appointment?


----------



## Spudtastic

Hopethisyear said:


> OMG Congratulations Spud! That is fabulous news and I'm so happy for you! Now calm down and enjoy this pregnancy ;) When is your next appointment?

Thanks Hope. The midwife rang up and I see her on Thursday. The obgyn I saw did recommended a 10 week as well as a 12/13 scan but I have a feeling the midwife will suggest missing the 10 week scan. I'm sure she'll refer me if I want it so I just need to decide if I want it or not.


----------



## TTC74

Spud- that's great! So happy for you. 

AFM - I'm excited my temps are still looking good, and I go in tomorrow for my estradiol test. Fx all goes well!


----------



## Lanfear333

Caribbean-those invites are wonderful

Penelope-way to go on that diet. I'm not sure if I could give up all those things.

Spud-Yay for blob. I agree with Hope. It's time to enjoy your pregnancy!

TTC-Glad things are looking up.


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-That is a healthy 8+1 baby!! Woohoo.. If I know anything, I know you better go to that 10 week scan. I don't want to hear about something bad happening so you might as well get the referral and take a sneak peek. Are you going to find out if it's a boy or a girl? So happy all is well.

TTC/Vonn-Hope your checkups go well.

Hope-How did the visit go today? 

Penelope-Um yeah..I couldn't do that diet. But, if I gave up all those things I better lose some weight fast! hee hee. Mind over matter..you can do it. 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Wish2BMom

spud - that's fantastic! Go blob!! like the girls said, I hope you are able to relax now and let blob have some of that positive energy to keep on keepin' on! I'd prob do the 10 weeks too if I could. You'll be wanting another pic 2 weeks from now! :)

penelope - yeah - good luck! I couldn't give up all those things but I know that revving that metabolism does wonders, so good luck! one day at a time.

hope - good luck today!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Great news Spud!! Grow little blob, grow!!

Terri and Rain - you're both so lovely looking! I am glad you guys met and had a nice time together :) Makes me want to meet everyone!

Spud if we go to Chch in September I will try to get my husband to swing by Wanaka :D

Wish - I wouldn't mind showing you ladies where I am registered, I just don't want to throw my name out on a public forum! Who knows who is lurking about :ninja:

Terri - I will be having bubs in Australia... as I had a super terribly awful traumatic birth experience last time and am considered a high risk labour, I am having her by c section at about 38 weeks in a maternal hospital. Knowing my life was literally at risk last time, I don't want to leave that in the hands of a general island hospital! I know they have babies all the time but I would much rather be in a place I feel safe and comfortable and in a place that specialises in childbirth!

My husband is coming home with me.. for 3.5 months! :dance: :dance: :dance: He is the partner in a law firm and his mother is the other partner so hellooooo nepotism  But I am definitely not complaining at all. He will still have to work from Australia but he can't meet clients or attend court, but he can still do all the research etc for his cases and other cases within the firm. I am SO happy he is able to do that! We are now together until January! We fly back to AU at the end of June (33 weeks pregnant... ugh) and then stay there until the first week of October when bubs should be about 2 months old, and then over to USVI for 2 months, and then back to AU for Christmas/NYE/my birthday and then he leaves after that :( He's already upset at the thought of having to leave us but I will be back to USVI fairly soon after that, probably within a few weeks.


----------



## Hopethisyear

terripeachy said:


> Hope-How did the visit go today?
> 
> Hi to everyone else.

Sitting at the airport at 5:30AM waiting to go to the big City lol. I'm so nervous, I only slept about 3 hours total.


----------



## penelopejones

Spud - Blob is adorable! 

Carib - phew! That sounds like whirlwind. I'm glad you get to put some time in with your hubby though. 

Day 2 of diet for me and I'm feeling pretty good. The caffeiene headache I had yesterday is gone and I'm actually enjoying this giant bowl of spinach, quinoa, black beans, carrots, and celery! Tomorrow I switch to low carb days so I just have to figure out how to pack some stuff for work tomorrow. (Worked from home today). Still waiting for :af:, by the way. It's been 5 weeks since the mc.


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi everyone!
Spud- what a great scan!!
Wish-- excellent numbers!!
Carib and lan- cutest bumps!
Hope and vonn and TTC- so exciting u r starting your cycles.
Hi everyone else!!

Just popping in quickly to say yes we are still recovering from our friends wedding in Baltimore- tons of fun! I had a dance hangover and DW had an actual hangover. Luckily Terri's exuberance helped revive us &#128516; she is even prettier in real life and Terri u don't need to lose weight so hush! So much fun to meet up! 

Me, I think I look like I'm pooching, which is probably my wedding cake baby, haha. I have the first scan next Friday june 12, at 7 weeks! They first scheduled me the following week and I was all, no way, I ain't got time for that! 

So far just sleepy and not much else but it does feel like something is taking place in my lower abdomen - gas? A hockey game? A mouse nesting?? A helicopter? Hard to know for sure... &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128045;&#128045;&#9917;&#65039;&#9917;&#65039;&#128673;&#128673;


----------



## Hopethisyear

So I went to my appointment and got my meds to take home and did the injection training. I'll be doing Menopour & Bravelle in the evening and Follistim in the AM. RE had my bloodwork done today and he may have me hold off stimming until next week though. He is going to let me know by the end of the week. I hate being in limbo. I had everything lined up perfectly for work and now if we put it off, it's going to be so hard for me to take time off with 2 other girls on vacation. I just want to cry right now. I just knew something was going to be off today and I wouldn't get approved to start right away. I feel like this is already starting off on the wrong foot.

Rain - Glad you had fun at the wedding and that you are doing well! All that commotion in your belly sounds super healthy.

PJ - Good job on your diet


----------



## Spudtastic

Thank you everyone for your well wishes. Today is the first time i have relaxed and have been excited thinking I may actually meet this little one.

Terri - I will definitely be finding out the gender. I have decided to only do the harmony test if my nuchal scan and bloods come back as high risk. If they are low risk I won't bother. That means we'll just wait for the 20 week scan to find out.

Rain/Terri - you are two gorgeous girlies  What a great photo and thanks for sharing.

Hope - sorry to hear that your ivf process has been delayed. Hopefully it's just a minor glitch and the rest will go swimmingly.

lan - what a cute bump 

Caribbean - i love the invites. It sounds like a big event. We have baby showers here in NZ but I think they come from America. The one my friend threw me was a bring a plate of food party with some fun games. I actually bought alcohol for it and noone drank it.
Also if you are in Wanaka I'd love to meet you. Though Wanaka is a 5 hour drive from Christchurch so it is actually quite a distance for a detour.

Penelope - your diet sounds great. I did a similar diet last year and lost lots of weight. Unfortunately I am an emotional eater and after my missed miscarriage I piled the kilos back on. I have decided to lose it after this little one is born.

Wish/Rain - how are you two ladies feeling? Any nausea yet?

Hello to all I have missed.

I can't wait to tell dd. She'll be so excited. I can't tell her yet though or she'll tell everyone there is a baby in my belly. In my previous pregnancies I have been far too excited and needed to tell people. THis time I'm enjoying just being pregnant and I think the look on their faces will be a picture if i tell them when I'm 14 weeks along. I know my friends will be so excited for me. Another friend has already told me she is due on 8th December so it will be nice to share the pregnancy with someone.

Oh, and I have a ticker


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hope - you can't think of things that way, girl! Just minor little blips but it's to line things up so you have the best chance at success!! :hugs:

spud - I am so happy to hear that you're now able to relax! DD sounds so cute, I am sure you're dying to tell her. Can I ask how you came to your decision about the Harmony test (just b/c it's something completely new to me that I'll hopefully have to think about) - what will your bloodwork or Nuchal scan tell you that would really just be repeated by the Harmony?
And nope, no nausea yet. No crazy exhaustion yet. No veiny boobs or goopy cm (though it is definitely wet cm). Nothing that I've been looking for for the past year and a half! :) Still just sore boobs and slight pangs/stiff muscles/cramps down below. I'm just under 5wks, though, so I am sure things will start to hit in the next week or two. Just hopefully not while I'm on business at a client next Tues/Wed!


----------



## Vonn

Hope--what did you find out from the dr about the bloodwork? I know it's hard to stay positive when it seems like it's one step forward, two steps back. But, like Wish said, the most important thing is to give yourself the absolutely best chance for success! Excited for you to start, whenever it is. :flower:

Spud--so glad you got reassuring news. Keep those positive vibes going to that precious little bean! We've all got so much hope for you & this baby. It's good to see the ticker.

Hi to everyone else!

AFM--had my baseline ultrasound yesterday & once again crappy news. I want to feel like the RE's office is a hopeful place to go to, but I want to cry (and sometimes I do) every time I leave there. This time I found out I have a cyst on each ovary, a 14 mm on the right and an 11 on the left. Thanks a lot clomid. :growlmad: I hate that drug. I had bloodwork done and luckily found out the cysts are not putting out estrogen so I can continue with this cycle. That was good news. So I started the follistim last night. Always a little trepidation when holding that needle up to my belly. It's not terrifying, but it does take a few seconds to work up my courage. Terri, I hope you are right that it gets easier!


----------



## TTC74

Hi everyone. I got my CD6 E2 test results. It's 149. The nurse said that means it's taking. So, I should continue with my regimen and come in on Friday morning for more bloodwork and an ultrasound to check my follies. I can't wait to find out the ultrasound results!


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish2BMom said:


> Hope - you can't think of things that way, girl! Just minor little blips but it's to line things up so you have the best chance at success!! :hugs:
> 
> spud - I am so happy to hear that you're now able to relax! DD sounds so cute, I am sure you're dying to tell her. Can I ask how you came to your decision about the Harmony test (just b/c it's something completely new to me that I'll hopefully have to think about) - what will your bloodwork or Nuchal scan tell you that would really just be repeated by the Harmony?
> And nope, no nausea yet. No crazy exhaustion yet. No veiny boobs or goopy cm (though it is definitely wet cm). Nothing that I've been looking for for the past year and a half! :) Still just sore boobs and slight pangs/stiff muscles/cramps down below. I'm just under 5wks, though, so I am sure things will start to hit in the next week or two. Just hopefully not while I'm on business at a client next Tues/Wed!

Hi Wish. In NZ a blood test is taken at 10 weeks to measure a couple of proteins and a scan is taken between 11 to 13 weeks to measure nuchal translucency. It is combined with age and weight to give you a risk factor for baby having Downs syndrome, trisomy 18 or trisomy 13 or 21 (I think tri 21 is downs I can't remember). They then give you a ratio....say 1:1300 chance of baby having downs.
in comparison the harmony test tells you with 99.9% accuracy whether your baby has downs or not. BAsically it is a simple yes or no answer rather than a statistic. The blood test and scan cost 40 NZD in total as it's government funded and the Harmoney test must be sent to USA so it's more expensive at 1000NZD. The can do this test from 10 weeks.
In NZ if you come back with a high risk of downs from the nuchal scan they will offer an amniocentesis. An amnio seems quite invasive with a risk of miscarriage and I would never do that personally though I know people who have done it and baby came out fine. I would rather pay for the blood test.
I think the Harmony test is much cheaper if you are in the USA.


----------



## Spudtastic

Vonn - thank you. I better look after this little bean well. It means a lot to me that you guys are hoping it goes well for me 

AFM - DH is driving me crazy. It could be the hormones I suppose. Now I know we all have our downfalls in life. I don't mind...I have mine. BUT one of my DHs things is that he's rubbish at doing paperwork and writing things down. This is why I do all the paperwork. Now our business involves a lot of invoicing. (we sold the kayak and SUP rental business when DD was born - I went into labour when the sale agreement was signed - and now we own a taxi and bus charter business) We have drivers who do transfers and jobs and they write everything down on a daily run sheet and if anything needs to be billed I have the details there in front of me when I go into the office to do the paperwork. NOW my husband does the majority of day jobs and NEVER writes things down. I've nagged him. I've avoided nagging him. I've bought him notebooks. I have an online calendar connected to his online calendar where he could copy a job that needs to be invoiced to me. He does NONE of these. I've asked him what works best for him. I try sitting down with him but he can't sit down and will just get up and walk away. It drives me crazy. He does jobs that need to be invoiced and I never find out about them. UGGGGg. Then he blames me for not billing the person. I need to slap him with an anchovy.

other than that I meet my new midwife in two hours. She has a good reputation for knowing her stuff but apparently she's very direct/blunt. I like someone sympathetic but I'll take 'knowing your stuff' over that any day.

Oh, and I had blood in my vomit yesterday and this morning. Not much but enough to notice it. I just hope it's from too much vomiting. I'm going to ask the midwife.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Spud - Yay for ticker! You are already sounding a bit more relaxed :happy dance: That is great your friend and you can be bump buddies too. Sorry your husband is being a bad employee, maybe you should fire him or dock his pay :haha: If only, right? I would call the dr right away about blood in your vomit though, that doesn't sound good.

TTC - I don't know what #'s mean, but if nurse says it's good then yay. When do you get your ultrasound results? Did they do an AFC at your baseline?

Wish - Thanks hun, You always have such sweet things to say.

Vonn - That's exactly how I feel every time I go to my RE. Glad to hear your cysts are not getting in the way and you can start Follistim. How bad is it? That is going to be my AM injection. Good luck hun!

AFM - (sorry if you read this already on another thread) My tests came back fine...YAY!!!! RE won't give me my #'s of AFC, LH or anything but said they are fine. We are waiting to hear back on some tests for DH and I have to make some decisions

1.) Start stims this Friday and hope for great test results for him
2.) Postpone starting stims 2-4 weeks
3.) Start stims and Freeze Eggs if tests don't come back good. My worry is how freezing the eggs might affect them. I'm already planning on doing a FET so I guess that means freezing the eggs, then thawing for ICSI and then freezing again for PGD. I can't see that being great for them, I mean most food isn't even supposed to be refrozen 

I'm so confused on what to do...Any suggestions? I already have my time off work and schedule approved and it's not going to work as well the following month. My prayer is that in the AM I get a phone call with good results and I can start Friday. Why can't anything be easy for me? In the mean time I'm still on BCP which I was supposed to stop yesterday and I am having a full on AF and am tired of bleeding for the last 6 weeks.


----------



## penelopejones

Vonn - Sorry about the cysts. It sounds like things can keep going though? Hope something happens for you this cycle. 

Spud - I hope you are ok. Blood doesn't sound like fun (but either does vomiting in general). Let us know what your daughter says when you tell her! 

TTC - Good luck with the ultrasound. When is it scheduled? 

Hope - sorry for the delay. 

Wish - I hope you are feeling good and enjoying being prego! 

AFM: AF showed today so that's good! We'll be out of the country this month for a week and are planning just to try naturally and also schedule the uterine ultrasound my RE wanted to do. Then we'll move on to IUI if it doesn't work.


----------



## TTC74

My baseline antral follicle count was 10. I go in for my ultrasound tomorrow morning. I can't wait!


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-Yeah, hopefully the medicine will prevent those cysts from growing. How did your first set of shots go? I'm telling you, it really gets easier.

Hope-Wait..so if the numbers are good, why can't you start? Oh, if your DH results aren't good? I wish they had tested him PRIOR to all this nonsense. I'm ready for you to get started! And yes, freezing, thawing freezing is not really ideal, but people do it and it works for some, so if that's what you have to do, I wouldn't worry too much. You want the strongest embryos anyway, so if some don't make it, most likely they wouldn't have made it inside either. Just something to think about.

TTC-Great news. Hope everything goes well tomorrow.

penelope-Woohoo!! Never been so happy to see AF, huh? I hear you. It seems like for.ever. I like your plan of attack. Have a great vacation.

Spud-Um..are you sure you like blunt/direct over being emotionally sensitive? I would think you would want the other, but I'm a million miles away. hee hee. I hope the meeting went well. Thanks for the info on the different tests/scans. I would pay for the other test too. It would just make me feel better to have statistics over yes/no.

AFM-This is totally minor, but I feel like my stomach fat/bloat/disgustingness has receded. I had a little pouch there for a bit, and just yesterday or the day before, I feel so much more normal. I guess this is a good thing, and it's weird that it just magically disappeared. And it's perfect because I'm going to Mexico at the end of the month and I didn't want to walk around with a pooch.

Oh and earlier in the week a woman at work was wearing a striped shirt and someone asked her if she was pregnant. She said 'No, I'm just fat.' I felt bad for her, but her shirt did look tight around her stomach when I finally saw her. I've been wearing stripes all week and making sure it's not tight around the belly. Yikes..

Have a great day everyone! :flower:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I had the harmony test and also the scan/bloodwork tests. The I only paid $AU395 ($US300) for the harmony test! It isn't actually much cheaper in the USA, Spud.. I enquired as I also have US health insurance so I thought it might have been cheaper, but it was still between $US750 - $US1000. I nearly died! I thought as we have to send our test results to USA that they would be cheaper there, but apparently not! I wanted the Harmony test for the peace of mind with the chromosomal disorders, but I really wanted to find out the gender early. They messed me up and my test results ended up taking 5 weeks instead of 10 days.. I had to get it redone blah blah.. I was not happy!! But I had the nuchal translucency scan done at 13 weeks and she is very low risk, so by the time I was finally getting my harmony test results, all I was waiting for was the gender answer! 

I spent most of yesterday online buying baby shower decorations for my two baby showers... and just this morning realised I have nothing to wear! All of my maternity clothes are just leggings and long tshirts.. eek! So that's my mission for today. #Hardlife.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Well that was easier than I thought! Zulily have 60% off their maternity/plus dresses at the moment... yay!!! I couldn't decide which one to get, or which would look the best, so I got three hahah... don't tell my husband :D


https://oi59.tinypic.com/316kr45.jpg


----------



## Wish2BMom

caribbean - those dresses are awesome!! I'd have bought them all too. I'm sure you can make them work before LO is born! I mean, you have 2 showers and you can't possibly wear the same dress to both, right? So that just leaves the other one for another event!

thanks for the info on the tests, that really does help. 

vonn - oh, I'm sorry about the cysts but I'm glad they aren't getting in the way of TTC. How's the stimming going? The needles are intimidating, for sure. Intentionally shoving a sharp object into one's belly is not what we were meant to do.

TTC - can't wait to hear about your follies tomorrow!

spud - yeah, DH needs to be relocated to a different position in the company and you need to hire a manager!! :haha: especially if you're going to be going on maternity leave in a few months! heehee! I'm hoping the blood in your vomit is just from irritating your passage so much. I remember coughing up blood when I had bronchitis one time and it scared the poop out of me. Turned out it was from my throat from so much irritation.

Hope - FX'ed for good results tomorrow, or at least results they can work with and keep you on this track. 

PJ - yay for AF!! Glad you have a vacation coming up and you can relax and then get back to it! 

terri - so glad you're feeling more comfortable and back to normal! And woo for a vaca to Mexico! Man, why did we go to Yellowstone in the winter?? I'm jealous of all of these tropical vacations people are having now! haha
Were the lady's stripes vertical? Every woman should know not to wear vertical stripes, at least around the belly. Around the chest, maybe!

I'm pretty tired today but I have a feeling it's b/c cramps woke me up around 2am and I didn't get back to sleep until after 3. :sleep:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Sorry you didn't get a good night's sleep. The woman was wearing horizontal stripes, and they were just tight on her stomach. It was kind of weird to see, but I hope she burned that shirt or puts it in her weekend at home pile. hee hee.


----------



## somedayisnow

You know what sucks about the TTW? Not knowing if anything you're experiencing is really a symptom or only a side effect of the arsenal of drugs you're on. I'm like a friggin walking pharmacy. :coffee:

CB - I love all three but especially the first one. Very pretty.

Vonn & TTC- I have a feeling this might be your month. 

Terri- I'm so jealous of your trip to Mexico. Beautiful beaches, tequila, more tequila. You're living the life!

Spud- I like bluntness too. My RE is like that. He's not all doom and gloom but he is direct. I like knowing what I'm up against.

Hope- I really think the timing of it all is going to work out for you. The universe likes to stress us out and make us worry but in the end, more times than not, finds a way to make everything work.

Penelope- I'm glad AF showed up so that you can begin again at your own pace.

Wish, Lan, and Rainshiny - How are my little mamas to be? I'm over here trying to share your baby dust.

Sorry is I've missed anyone. This thread moves fast as lightning.


----------



## Wish2BMom

what dpo are you, someday?

terri - your pic cracked me up! :haha:


----------



## somedayisnow

Wish- I'm 7dpiui. I'm currently experiencing a slight cold which alternates between a stuffy/runny nose. I also woke this morning with an itchy throat but that's gone now. My nipples are sore to the touch but nothing like they were a few days ago. I swear those babies were ready to fight somebody. :gun: That being said, everything I've listed are potential side effects of the estradiol pills and endometrin I'm taking 2x/day. And let's not forget the five days of clomid AND 10 days of menopur AND the trigger shot that are all probably still in my system. :dohh: I'm a walking talking science experiment. :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Someday-you're so close. Don't count yourself out yet. Are you an early tester? I can't keep up with everyone's testing/not testing thoughts. Fx fx. 

Caribbean-I like the first dress the best but all three are pretty and would disguise a bump. Is the model pregnant? I can't even tell. 

Wish2-can you tell I've had enough? I feel like saying that at work, home, all the time really. I have fun things to do. The rest is just nonsense. Hee hee.


----------



## somedayisnow

Yeah, I WAS an early tester but not anymore. I think it was Wish who said something about hating to see that stark white result. Seeing only white on a hpt hurts my feelings so I'm going to wait until 6/10 when I get my blood drawn.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Haha Terri I don't think anything would disguise my bump! Just the last lady has a (probably fake) bump but it's smaller than mine so I am sure I will still look extremely pregnant at my baby showers!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Carribean - All dresses are pretty, but I really like #2. That style is super popular here on the islands now. I have no idea what's popular on the mainland anymore.

Someday - Hope you feel better hun! 

Wish - get some rest and take care of yourself.

AFM - I start stimming on Saturday. I'm so excited I finally am doing IVF! RE said we can go ahead since we will be doing ICSI so any test results won't affect fertilization rate. Estimated Retreival date will be June 17th


----------



## terripeachy

Hope-:wohoo: I'm so happy for you, and June 17 is not far away at all. Yip yip! this is it, chica! Enjoy your wine/beer/goldschlager :haha: now because you'll be on hiatus in 1.5 weeks!

Caribbean-A girl can hope that the dress disguises her bump. hee hee. I like when I see people wearing maternity clothes instead of squeezing into larger t-shirts and stuff. I think they look cute. But maternity clothes sure are expensive. I guess you'd have to get them from ebay or Goodwill for savings.

someday-I hate seeing that white HPT too. It's just as bad as the temping drop of doom. That hurts my feelings too. hee hee.

I think AF may be coming very soon. I did have a glob of thick CM the other day and that usually arrives prior to AF. I also feel a little off. I don't get bad cramps or sore breasts when she shows. I just feel hungry and not 100%. I was planning on waiting two more weeks, but if she comes in the next few days, I'll be so excited.


----------



## TTC74

I just came back from my ultrasound. I have 5 growing follicles. They are 18,16,15, 15, and 13. I'm very excited but a little concerned because my RE said he wouldn't let me trigger with more than 4. The nurse seemed comfortable that he would, though. She will be calling me this afternoon with instructions. She seems to think that I will be returning for the next day or two for an ultrasound and that I will likely trigger tomorrow night or Sunday night with an IUI day of Monday or Tuesday. Oh, and my uterine lining is 8.5. So, that's great, too!


----------



## Wish2BMom

totally know what you mean by being your own science project, Someday! I gave up on knowing what cycle day it was, temping, looking for symptoms b/c it was all medically-induced by that point. So there really is nothing left to do but wait for the official blood test. That's why I couldn't do the hpt - if I got a fake positive and worked myself all up b/c I wasn't patient, I'd have died. I can tell you, though, the 'symptoms' that I had then haven't gone away. I still have the cramping and boob pain. But again, I'm still on crinone until week 10. But I assume some of this boob soreness comes from Embie Wish and not the crinone!

terri - Yup, yup and yup! At least you keep your awesome sense of humor about you, though. It might be the hormones or lack of sleep talking but I'm the same way this week. I have a very short fuse right now! Let me just go lay in a lounge chair in my back yard and read a book, please. Enough is enough!

TTC - so exciting!! those are some good-sized follies! keep us updated on when you trigger so we can start The Watch :)

Hope - I'm so excited for you! I have such a good feeling about this month for you!

Hi to all of the other ladies! I hope everyone has a great weekend! I'm going to my friend's daughter's 4th bday party tomorrow - this is my one friend that knows we just did IVF last month, knew the date we were getting our results and everything. She will definitely not pressure me but I feel like she'll be looking me up and down all day! :ninja:
Then relaxing on Sunday. Then Monday is my 3rd and last blood test!

Any fun plans out there for anyone?


----------



## somedayisnow

Hope - I bet Saturday can't some fast enough. :happydance:

TTC - Those are great sizes. I still feel like it's your month. :flower:

Terri - I love love your new AV. :haha:

Wish - Are you going to put your friend out of her misery and tell her the good news or are you going to make her sweat it out for a few weeks? :haha:

afm - I feel like my body is getting ready for af but I know I'm not out til I'm out, so I'm just gonna wait for the blood test. What will be will be. :shrug:


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's how I felt, someday! FX'ed for you so hard, they are turning blue!

I don't know what i'm going to do. I'll probably wink at her or when she offers me wine, I'm clearly not going to take her up on it. She's VERY fair and understanding, though, and having been through 6 pregnancies (3 failed IVFs) with only her daughter and her current bun in the oven (she's 8 mos along), she knows the risks of early pregnancy and alllll of the emotions that go with it. So I know she'll actually go above and beyond to not make me feel pressured, though I will anyway. :)

I wish you all a fantabulous weekend! I hope it's beautiful where you are and you have lots of fun! I hope there are some more BFPs in our very near future!


----------



## TTC74

RN just called. My estradiol is 332. So, I go back in for an ultrasound on Sunday with the most likely plan a Sunday night trigger for a Tuesday morning IUI.


----------



## Wish2BMom

wooooo TTC!! Good luck!


----------



## Vonn

Hope--tomorrow's the day...it is nearly here!

Someday--can't wait for your results next Wednesday.

Wish--can't wait for your final beta next week.

Caribbean--I think I like the middle dress best, the handkerchief hemline seems like it would be really flattering in a maternity style.

Terri--can't wait for you to have a fresh start. Almost here!

TTC--your results are great. I hope this one's it!

AFM--Day 7 ultrasound tomorrow. I'll get to see how my 2 follicles and lining have responded to the follistim. And if my cysts have shrunk.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I want to rip people's faces off and go to bed. Hormones, anyone?

vonn - good luck with the u/s tomorrow! I hope more follies grew over the last few days!


----------



## Vonn

Speaking of hormones, I have broken out so incredibly bad on my chest, neck, and back. It's starting on my face too. I have zits on my boobs. It is so disgusting, it's freaking me out! I hope it was from the clomid since I'm not doing that anymore, I'm hoping it will go away. I'm acne prone anyway, so I think these hormones are just bringing it all out. :dohh:

Anyone else get this?


----------



## Spudtastic

Vonn - I can't remember where you are in your cycle. I'm lucky because I never ever get zits. Even as a teenager I only had a few at most. For me a zit is a bfp symptom. This time I had two. Not alot I know but enough for me.

Caribbean - I love the dress on the left and right.

Ttc - sounds promising good luck.

Wish - me too. I was raging hormone lady for a few weeks. I told dh if he wanted to be safe he had to be nice to the ragingly hormonal pregnant lady.

Hope - glad it's all go.

Someday - I have my fingers crossed. I also thought af was on it's way this bfp cycle.

Terri - I also love your new pic.

Afm - the midwife was really nice. She let me talk and cry about my long miscarriage so she is sympathetic  when I started talking about it she asked why I decided to wait to miscarry. She said at 12 weeks plus most people haemmorage (spelling sorry) and because we live so far away from hospital I should have gone in straight away. 
she also said it's very likely the virus I caught between 9 and 10 weeks could have killed the baby so I've been in a bit of a funk. I always thought that was the reason. 
Blood in vomit is from too much vomiting bit drinking milk throughout the day has helped It. She seems nice and knowledgeable though so I'm quite happy woth her.

so panarama testt....I think I'm going to do it.

Hi anyone I've missed. I'm on my phone.


----------



## somedayisnow

Vonn- The menopur made me break out along my jawline and I rarely get acne. Now that I'm off the menopur the acne has gone away.

Spud- Yay for finding a kind, understanding midwife. I think you're going to be a great team. :thumbup:


----------



## TTC74

Wow! My temp nosedived this morning. Hope it's a sign that my estradiol skyrocketed! Guess I'll know for sure after tomorrow's appt.


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTC - That is a big nosedive!

Someday - I start menopur tomorrow, I hope I don't break out too

Spud - That's great you found a good midwife. I'm glad the blood is not a major issue.

Vonn - I think I had a couple breakouts on clomid, I can't remember. Are you on other meds too?

Wish - Wow! I hope you are feeling not so much like ripping peoples faces off and I'm glad I'm not standing in front of you :haha: Feel better.

AFM - I'm breaking out too! I've been on BCP and stopped yesterday, start injections tomorrow. I hurt my ankle and had to take hydrocodone so that may have caused the breakouts. Dr said no more hydrocodone while stimming. Also no alcohol, ibuprofen or motrin. I'm so fricking tired of bleeding though, I have now had 45 days of spotting or bleeding which has been 45 days of no BD. Probably going to be a while now too since I start injectables tomorrow. I miss :sex: LOL 
I think I'm ready for my first shot in the AM, wish me luck! I feel like such an old lady sitting home on Friday night researching the best way to inject myself and looking up the cheapest flights for my monitoring appointments next week. 

My doctor is still not sharing my test results with me from my baseline this week, I still think that's odd. I would love to know my stats.


----------



## Rainshiny

TTC -- so will you be the next pento-mom?? You are clearly a really good responder!! You could almost convert that to IVF real quick and see if you get some frosties. That's amazing. What else is going on, what are you feeling? It's hard to know, you're so enigmatic.

Someday -- it's so true about symptom spotting and the meds! I swear I felt pregnant the week before the transfer. I feel about the same now. I'm hoping you're getting some good implantation action over the weekend!!!!:flower::flower:

Vonn-- good luck with your U/S!!!

Hope!! :happydance::happydance: for your cycle starting! So excited for you.

Terri-- GOLDSCHLAGER??? I haven't heard of that since I was doing shots of it in college, hahahhaaaaaaaaa. You don't drink that???? Nooo!!! hahahahhaaaaa. :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Caribbean - we have nice little tea parties with finger foods and a few silly games for baby showers and wedding showers over here. But heck, do it up if you can!!:thumbup: Love the dresses.

Wish/Someday/Vonn - I feel the same. I think I had a little wooziness yesterday - was hungry but couldn't find anything that would be palatable. I lost several pounds since the cycle started, which must be from my brain cause I can't think very well anymore, haha. I'm still eating every 3 hours so :shrug: I was out of breath talking and walking the other day. And I seem to need about 10 hours of sleep. But nothing too dramatic so far, which I'm glad! I took another HPT on Wednesday and the preggo line is 4 times darker than the control lines, so it hasn't gone away, phew. This is still so weird, it's surreal, I guess I really doubted it would happen to me. Can't wait for the scan on Friday!!

We saw this awesome human circus performance last night. So neat! These guys and gals were twisting and striking poses hanging from ropes 20 ft. up, it was acrobatic dance. After I felt like climbing something but now I'm ok to sit on my tuckus! Have a good weekend, everyone!


----------



## TTC74

I'm feeling great about how well I'm responding but a little afraid bc the Dr told me before we started that he would cancel if I had more than 4 mature follies. I can't afford to do this again next month. These cycles are really expensive! So, I'm going to go in tomorrow and tell the Dr how I'm feeling and pray that he lets me trigger. I mean - the odds aren't in favor of one taking hold much less multiples! If I do freakishly end up with multiples, I'll do whatever he decides I need to do to ensure a healthy pregnancy- including reducing the number of fetuses. The truth is - if he needs me to sacrifice a chicken to go forward with this, I'll do it! I just want 1-2 babies. That's all I want darn it! And, I think it's a good sign that I'll be able to do a 12 DPO test on Father's Day. I'd love to gift DH with a pos HPT. :flower:


----------



## somedayisnow

TTC- At this point I'd sacrifice a chicken, a donkey, and a clown to get my bfp. :coffee:

Hope- How was your first injection of menopur? Did it sting? I iced the heck out of my belly every single time before giving myself the shot.

Rain- I still smile every time I'm reminded that you're pregnant. I remember all your struggles and now you're finally here. :happydance:

afm- As of today (9dpiui), all "symptoms" are now gone. No more runny nose, no more sore boobs, and even my AF symptoms are hiding. When I put in my estradiol pill and progesterone suppository, I try to check the position of my cervix but honestly I have no idea what I'm doing. I might as well be digging for gold for all the good it's doing me. :haha:


----------



## TTC74

On Rain's post about me being the next pento-mom - well, obviously, I wouldn't do that. However, I do have a confession to make. I'd love twins with one of each gender!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 46


----------



## Hopethisyear

somedayisnow said:


> TTC- At this point I'd sacrifice a chicken, a donkey, and a clown to get my bfp. :coffee:
> 
> Hope- How was your first injection of menopur? Did it sting? I iced the heck out of my belly every single time before giving myself the shot.

Are you going to test early? Don't stress about no symptoms, some people don't get any until much further along.

Injections were not bad at all, a little worried at first (more in my journal). I have a small bruise from the Follistim, but Menopur/Bravelle was not as bad as I thought it was going to be. It did sting a little, but seriously doable. No bruise from it yet. I can do this :happydance:

Oh, I'd sacrifice all that too. In fact my neighbors were killing a pig tonight for a graduation luau and I thought maybe I should borrow some blood and say a prayer :haha: No, not really :nope:

TTC - I'd love twins of each gender as well.


----------



## TTC74

19, 18, 15, 13. Trigger tonight. IUI Tuesday. He said we have a decent shot at twins. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - hee hee for secret hopes of twins! Me too! So glad you get to trigger tonight!!!

Someday - hang in there, girl. They come and go. And easier said than done - my cramping has gone and it makes me really nervous, but I'm trying not to think about it. My boobs still hurt but I keep blaming that on the crinone. My nose is super runny but it's hard not to blame that on pollen. I was exhausted on Friday (in bed by 6:30) but was fine yesterday. Ups and downs all over the place. So frustrating. 

Vonn - sorry about the breakout! What we won't endure!

Rain - I know what you mean about it being unbelievable!

I'm on my phone and have a bad memory as to what else was posted, so I'll just wish you all a happy Sunday. Last blood test tomorrow - hoping it comes in at around 12k, I think.


----------



## terripeachy

Rain-no I do not drink goldschlager. I was only thinking of Hope and her wild party days when I wrote that. I guess her drinking had to end sooner than I thought. :friends:

TTC-great news!

Wish2-they come and go. C'mon 12k. Hee hee.


----------



## Rainshiny

Terri- Aahhhh, ok, I'm so relieved. I guess we've all drunk it at some point. Maybe Hawaiians are very dedicated partiers! Did you get to CD1 yet?

Speaking of, good start to the shots, Hope!!

Vonn- frustrating about the breakouts; hope they go away soon. 

Someday -- just about four more days?

TTC -- that's so exciting you get to trigger tonight! 

AFM - I had to make peanut butter cupcakes with chocolate frosting for my belated birthday today, since no one else did (pouting and sulking). You gotta do what you gotta do!


----------



## somedayisnow

Hope - No testing early for me. I did that the last two times and I learned my lesson. :haha: Seeing the stark white of a hpt hurts a whole lot more than getting the results of my bloodwork in an email.

TTC- I've got my fx for you. Oh and I'd love twins too. :flower:

Wish- I can't wait to find out your numbers tomorrow.

Rain - I test on June 10th. And you deserve those cookies and you don't have to share. lol


AFM - I have cut myself off from my incessant symptom spotting. I swear it was quickly getting to the point that if I were to have a pain in my big toe, I'd spend hours online trying to find other women who also had pain in their big toes during their two week waits. :dohh: No more online "research" for me.

I'm back to having af symptoms, however. The main one is that a few days before AF, I start having this pain under my right armpit, not directly under but along the side near my back. It only happens on my right side. Does anyone else get this? For the last few years it's been my signal that AF is coming. Isn't that weird? I mean what the heck does a small spot on the upper half of my body have to do with what my uterus is doing? :haha:


----------



## Vonn

Hope--congrats on day 1 of injections! Hope your Friday night research made you less anxious. Also, it is 100% UNacceptable for your test results to not be shared with you. They are YOURS, not your drs. Demand them if you want them!

Someday--are you able to keep up with the non-symptom spotting. I know once I got a sore throat and researched the heck out of it as an early pregnancy symptom. Of course it is one! I felt like such a chump when I wasn't pg that it kept me from being a crazy person for a few months, at least. Now I just chalk everything up to the meds and trust nothing except the blood test.

Wish--can't wait for the results tomorrow!

Spud--so glad you like the midwife!

Rain--aren't you soooo glad you changed direction and went for embryo adoption?!?! Was it your idea or dw's? Can't wait for your scan.

TTC--I'm one day ahead of you. Your follicle growth is great! Twins would be great in terms of getting two kids at once (we'd like 2), though I know it's harder on your body. I'm afraid my body wouldn't handle it well, so I go back and forth about secretly wishing for two.

Terri--any motorcycle rides this weekend?

AFM--went in for cd7 ultrasound yesterday & had an 18.5 and an 11. She said the injectables really speed up the growth/maturation process. My lining was 8.5, so much better than last month. I triggered last night and IUI is tomorrow. We even had a successful bd last night. Yay for that!

I'm feeling so much more positive than last month but there's still a "but." That clomid is evil stuff, very glad I've moved on from it. While the follistim doesn't give me any of the nasty side effects, it unfortunately doesn't stimulate my ovaries much better than clomid. I was really hoping for 2-3 follicles, but I've only got one mature one. Maybe the cysts interfered and next cycle I might respond better? Just clutching at straws, I'm afraid. Still, it only takes one so I'm trying hard to be positive and give this cycle to chance it deserves..


----------



## somedayisnow

Vonn- I'm on day 2 of non symptom spotting. I'm feeling less stressed already. :kiss: I'm hoping I can keep this up.

Your situation with the one follicle reminds me of a woman on youtube. Like you, on her first round of injectibles she only got one good follicle. Guess what? She ended up very pregnant and now has a little boy. Yep, all anyone needs is one. :thumbup:


----------



## Vonn

Awwww, thanks Someday! I'll be thinking of that woman and her little boy...that means it's possible for me too. And "possible" is all we are guaranteed, isn't it? Glad you are lessening the stress. I believe that is super important, though not always easy. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning, ladies! :coffee: I'm enjoying my 'doctors appointment morning' ritual bagel sandwich and (now) decaf almond joy coffee - mmmm!

someday - I'm so glad you're reaching a zen point! So funny you said that about researching 'sore big toe' - are you familiar with Shel Silverstein poems? I was inspired by my own Dr. Google Symptom Research one day that I tweaked his 'Sick' poem to a TWW one. Let me know if you want to read it. :) I think it's on here somewhere b/c I did post it.

Vonn - yes! 'possible' is all we're given, great point! And you never know - your trigger shot could have inspired follie #2 to grow over the 36 hrs so you might have 2 to play with. Overall, though, I think it's really healthy to have a balance of cautious optimism. Please, do feel good about your efforts and how things aligned this month. But I think it's always good to have that 'but' in there. Juuuuust in case. Good luck with the IUI - I'm SO rooting for this to be it for you!!!

terri - cd1 yet? how you be?

rain - I'm sorry you had to make your own cupcakes! Happy belated birthday, doll! How are you feeling? When is your next test or u/s? Oh, and I was curious - are you guys still on the adoption waiting list or have you/are you going to remove yourself? I guess the question is how many kids do you and DW want? I always thought it would be cool to have one of our own and one adopted.

spud - so glad you like your midwife! Seems like a very important person to be comfortable with. And I think I would want a 'straight up' person too - she'll be there at the delivery, right? Or does she do the delivery? I'd want someone just telling me to stop whining and push, vs comforting me, I think. I need a COACH!!

Hope - I hope you're doing well with the injections!

all that talk about sacrifices, I was picturing a back alley in Tijuana with a bunch of TTC women slaughtering things! What a vision!! clowns, donkeys and chickens everywhere! Sounds like the next season of American Horror Story! :haha:

afm - not really feeling much of anything (except boobs, broken record). I told my vampire nurse that today and she reminded me that, if I got preg naturally, I prob still wouldn't know I was preg except for the skipped period (since i'm still only 5wks) - GREAT POINT! I do have my days, though - was in bed by 6:30 Friday night, asleep by 8:30. But the next night I was up til 10 comfortably! So, i have to come to terms with 'my body is going to do what it wants to do and there's nothing I can control about it'. :)

story from the weekend:
On Saturday, I was coming home from a friend's house and I was behind this 18 yr old girl on the highway. She got into a huge accident right in front of me. We had been in stand-still traffic and she wasn't keeping up with the car in front of her when they would pull ahead by a few car-lengths, so I was already aggravated with her. i could see she was looking at something in her passenger seat. I assume texting but keeping it low so no one could see her, but I couldn't see the phone. When we finally got going, around 72 mph, she started to veer to the left (we were in the left hand lane and it was one of those divided highways), over the breakdown lane, kept going....and going....clearly she was NOT looking at anything in front of her! It was a wide breakdown lane and she didn't notice until she hit GRASS! When she did that, she blew out one of those mile-marker poles, hit the breaks and swerved across all 3 lanes of traffic, hit a car, slammed into the guardrail and then spun out into the center lane and stopped. I'm SO GLAD I saw what was going on b/c I slowed up immediately - I knew something bad was going to happen so I wanted to give it a wide berth. Holy crap. I called 911 and stuck around to give a statement. They asked if I could see what she was doing but I was fair and said I couldn't see exactly, but it was clear that she was distracted by something for a long while since she didn't react until she hit a different kind of 'road' (there were no rumble strips) and I said what I saw when we were in the traffic. I do think that everyone was ok - she certainly was fine, but her car was not. Anyway - I kinda freaked b/c I was shaking after seeing that and I was hoping that that rush of adrenaline wouldn't do anything to hurt the embryo! And I'm glad that I slowed up and didn't try to just pass her b/c she could have slammed into me!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Nope..No CD1 here yet. I'm over AF. hee hee. She's going to show up whenever. Maybe I should put on my white jeans, and she's bound to show up! I can't imagine having PCOS and just waiting for AF to arrive after a million days. So to everyone with PCOS :hugs: I totally feel your pain. 

That accident was so scary! I'm glad the girl and the innocent driver on the other side were ok. I hope they nail her with fines big time. What if there was a motorcycle on the other side of the street or in front of her?! I am hyper aware of people texting because those people are idiots and can't pay attention to texting and driving. It's impossible. Anything can happen in that split second your eyes are looking down. Have you seen that PSA where the lady says that her sister died because she was reading a text that said 'Ok' or something random like that? It's a scary commercial, but it definitely hit home. But...like you said, whatever is going to happen is going to happen. Just try to be safe and keep your baby comfortable. hee hee. Did you get an app for your phone?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I thought of that too (motorcycle) and thought of you and my parents (they were in an accident about 8 yrs ago and stopped riding after that) - going that fast, she would have wiped out a biker. The number of lives that you can impact, either minimally or majorly, for a TEXT, is insane. In a sense, that kinda gave me a little nudge to not even look at my phone for a text (I don't type, myself, but I might see one that pops up on my screen). I haven't seen that PSA yet but I believe it. 

Ha! Good plan to invoke AF. She's a doosh, excuse my language. So I'm just curious, and feel free to punch me if you want or you've already said it, but what do you feel your next steps are? is there anything the insurance will cover for you?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

terripeachy said:


> Caribbean-A girl can hope that the dress disguises her bump. hee hee. I like when I see people wearing maternity clothes instead of squeezing into larger t-shirts and stuff. I think they look cute. But maternity clothes sure are expensive. I guess you'd have to get them from ebay or Goodwill for savings.

That's why I snapped up these dresses, Terri! They were only $35 each, down from $100! And 2 of them aren't maternity dresses so I can wear them post baby too :) I mainly get maternity tanks and tees from Kmart or Walmart for less than $10 each. I got some 3/4 jeans and black pants from Zulily for $15 each, but other than that, I just wear my old clothes... mainly maxi dresses as they feel so comfortable! No point in spending loads of money on a new wardrobe just for a few months, but I wanted new pretty dresses for my showers :blush:
BTW the temptation of white jeans to bring on AF may be too much to handle!!! Be careful what you wish for :haha: 

Wish - eek that accident sounds scary, especially right in front of you! I am glad no one was hurt, and hopefully this girl has learned her lesson the 'easy' way. 

Someday - I was like that with symptom spotting! If you want, I can post my 'DPO' symptoms that I kept from November?

Rain - Happy belated birthday :dance: Hope you had a lovely day. 

Spud - Yay for your new midwife! I know you weren't keen on your last one. 

TTC - Good luck!!

Vonn - How did the U/S go? Have the cysts gone or at least shrunk?


AFM - Nothing too exciting to report. 7 -8 weeks to go until she will be here, and I am still feeling very unorganised for my St Thomas nursery! I picked up some great secondhand bargains (gorgeous sleigh wooden change table in perfect condition for $15!) and a brand new baby swing for $25 at the Humane Society. Still had its tags on it and is $60 in the store. Score! 
I am very over this whole gestational diabetes thing. My stomach is covered in little bruises and I can barely seem to find a spot that doesn't hurt now. 5 injections a day and then 4 finger prick tests a day :( I really feel like a pin cushion! 
Off to NY this weekend for 3 nights... then the next weekend is my crazy baby shower that's now up to 40 girls and apparently I get to sit in the corner under an arch of balloons! I will try to remember to take a bunch of photos.. but I thought that at my wedding receptions and barely took any! I am not good at that kind of thing lol


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Someday - I am posting my DPO symptoms anyway since I am currently on the computer where the word doc for my symptoms is kept :)

2 DPO Vivid weird dream. Tired and achy. 

3 DPO Vivid dreams. Fluorescent yellow urine, but haven&#8217;t taken any vitamins in about 5 days. Stuffy nose. Super tired. I slept about 15 hours. Sore heavy boobs, sensitive nipples. Twinges in my lower abdomen. No CM. 

4DPO Very tired, even though I slept so much yesterday. Sore heavy boobs with sensitive nipples. Very sore lower back. My whole body hurts! Stuffy nose, sinus headache. Slightly sore throat. Fluorescent yellow urine. Creamy CM. Twinges/mild cramping in very low right abdomen.

5DPO Tender boobs. Lower back achy but not like yesterday. Mild cramping in lower abdomen. Emotional, cried over silly stuff. 

6DPO Tender boobs. My body isn&#8217;t as achy. Stuffiness and congestion gone. Bad heartburn in the afternoon like I had acidic fire burps. Mild cramping in lower abdomen. Nothing painful just noticeable. 

7DPO Tender boobs. Not as tired. Mild cramping in lower abdomen, almost like AF but it&#8217;s too soon for that. Tiny amount of pink spotting when wiped, not enough to go anywhere but on toilet paper. Was not there a couple of hours later. 

8DPO Tender boobs. Mild cramping in lower abdomen, same as yesterday. Just a constant &#8216;feeling&#8217; of that area but not painful. Mild backache. BFN. Too early, but it made me stop obsessing for a while.

9DPO Tired, slept until almost midday and was falling asleep previous night at 10pm. Tender boobs, mild cramping. Woke up with stuffy nose and bad headache. Ravenously hungry. Thanksgiving dinner later but I can&#8217;t keep from eating beforehand. BFN.

10DPO	Vivid dream that seemed to go for hours. Boobs are incredibly sore, stuffy nose, heartburn. BFN. 

11DPO	Feeling achy again. My boobs are feeling very bruised and so heavy and sore. Still getting the weird feeling in my uterus. More heartburn. Threw up slightly in my mouth. Blargh.

12DPO	Oh dear god someone take my boobs away. Still have weird feeling. Nauseous. Heartburn and mouth spew again. It&#8217;s not going well. BFN on FRER in morning. Very faint BFP on internet cheapie about 10pm.

13DPO	Feeling quite sick. My boobs are just not being nice. Faint BFP on IC with FMU. Faint BFP on FRER with FMU. Looking good!!!!


----------



## TTC74

LOVE seeing that CaribbeanBaby. I start to panic around 10 DPO when I get a BFN. So, I love to hear stories like yours and where women get a slightly later BFP.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHAHAHA - 'oh dear god someone take my boobs away' - that's how I feel now. I feel like someone took a bat to them when I wasn't looking.


----------



## somedayisnow

Wish - I would love to read your poem, so please go ahead and post it.

Wish and Terri - I'm always worried about motorcycles on the road. Here in California, bikes are allowed to split lanes and the drivers of cars are somehow allergic to their turn signals and never use them. It doesn't matter if we're talking the freeways or on residential streets. I have no idea how there aren't more accidents caused by cars and involving bikes.

CB- Thanks for posting your symptoms. At the moment, I'm 100% symptom free. Yeah, I doubt this cycle worked for me but I would love to be proven wrong.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'll def post for you when I get back on my laptop. 
Got my last beta results. I guess I didn't have to meet 'double every day' bc it slows down after reaching 2k. So we are looking good at 9405!! Scheduled the first u/s for next Monday morning at 8:45. Cannot wait!!

Off to exotic Cleveland, I'll post that poem soon, Someday. Or if you're bored and want to look at my past threads, I've only started a handful. :) and still hang in there - nothing crazy has to happen for your BFP to be a reality!!
Cheers, ladies.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Well it's happened.... my boobs have started leaking. They started leaking at 5 months with my daughter so I am a late bloomer this time around. Now I will have to start wearing a bra to bed :cry: it's too hot for clothing!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

here you go, Someday! enjoy! :blush:
I kept a lot of it the same, you can't monkey with perfection (I love Shel)

Borrowed from "Sick" By Shel Silverstein 
TWW by Wish2BMom

'I&#8217;m in my two week wait today'
Said Wish2BaMomSomeday
'I have the measles and the mumps,
A gash, a rash and purple bumps.
My mouth is wet, my throat is dry,
I'm going blind in my right eye.
My tonsils are as big as rocks,
My CP&#8217;s high and wet and soft
Headaches, gassy, always peein'
Don't you think my CM looks green?
My leg is cut-my eyes are blue-
It might be instamatic flu?
I cough and sneeze, hiccup and choke,
I'm sure that my left leg is broke-
My hip hurts when I move my chin,
My belly button's caving in,
My back is wrenched, my ankle's sprained,
My uterus pains each time it rains.
My nose is cold, my toes are numb.
I have a sliver in my thumb.
My neck is stiff, my voice is weak,
I hardly whisper when I speak.
My tongue is filling up my mouth,
I think my hair is falling out.
My elbow's bent, my spine ain't straight,
My BBT is one-o-eight.
My brain is shrunk, I cannot hear,
There is a hole inside my ear.
I have a hangnail, and my heart is-what?
What's that? What's that you say?
You say AF came today?
UGH!! On to yet another day.


----------



## Vonn

Wish and Caribbean--you two preggies are cracking me up!

Caribbean--have a great trip to New York!

Wish--congrats on the beta. Graduating to the scans, fun! When will you be changing from ttc to the much-dreamed-about "pregnant (expecting)"?? And adding a ticker?

Accidents are scary, I just witnessed one last week. A guy ran a really red light and hit a woman. Neither was injured, thank goodness. It took me back to when someone ran a stop sign and hit me on the driver's side, front. Totalled my car. Neither of us was hurt, either. The guy's license was suspended because of numerous drunk driving violations. 

I had my IUI this morning. I did some fertility yoga/meditation before I left and I have acupuncture tonight. Hoping to relax that egg into letting a sperm in! DH's sample was back to being great this cycle. He came with me for the first time. They called both our names and I thought it was because something was wrong and they to talk with us. But actually the nurse just assumed he was along to be in the room with me. I hadn't planned on that, but he did stay in the room and held my hand. It was sweet. He said I was brave. That meant a lot. I've had less discomfort afterward than I usually do, usually I'm pretty crampy. Let the TWW begin!


----------



## TTC74

Fx for you, Vonn!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-woop woop. 9k is really good too. I never had my third beta. I just went straight to ultrasound. Wishful thinking I suppose. Have a great(?) time in Cleveland. The poem is awesome. Thanks for sharing it. 

Vonn-your DH does sound sweet. Maybe he did his magic by touching you during the IUI. Now we wait. Groan. Hee hee. Sorry you were in a bad accident and got flashbacks. I haven't seen that many, but even coming across one always makes me super nervous. 

Oh, since Wish already has pregnancy brain haha:), we are going to do ivf again and get the genetic testing done. It's my "last" hope and I should really stop being so cheap. I guess I better call the financial lady tomorrow and tell her to keep my deposit. I wanted it back but since it's taking forever, I might as well just let them earn interest on it. I go back on the 19th for another beta. Now I'm being cheap and hope AF shows before then, but I doubt it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

So scary, Vonn!! I'm glad you were ok!!
And so happy everything went well today!! My your egg and DHs sperm fall madly in love with each other and then divide and divide and divide!
Don't know when I'm going to update it. I thought about that this weekend. I still feel like I'm playing a part in a play or something. Maybe at around 8 weeks? That'll be the last week of June. I'm all about the jinx so no doing that!!
Sorry about all the posts. Airports are boring. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Awesome Terri!! Zero recollection of that. And if it's possible to have pregnancy brain, I totally have it. I told someone via IM that I was making pasta with awesome emails the other day! Emails!! And I'm forgetting to turn off lights, close windows. Ugh!!


----------



## somedayisnow

Wish- That poem perfectly sums up the tww. Everything's a symptom and nothing is. :wacko:

Vonn- :happydance: Let the games begin. May this be your month. And your hubby sounds sweet as pie.


----------



## terripeachy

I'll cut you some slack, Wish2, because maybe I didn't say it on here, but I've said it other places. hee hee. Now I'm going to go into the 'When I was pregnant....spiel.' So, when I was pregnant for a hot minute, my husband and I were going somewhere and I just walked out of the house. No keys, no purse, nothing. I was just like 'I'm ready to go. What are you waiting for?' He said "Uh..are you going to bring your purse?" "Oh...yes. My purse! Now I'm ready to go." That made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Lanfear333

Ha, I've tried to walk out of the house wearing my slippers a couple times, thanks to pregnancy brain.

Greetings! I've been stalking and not posting. I love reading but am having a hard time keeping track of posts!


----------



## TTC74

I just did a test of 2 brands of hpts. Wondfo (left) vs. surepredict (right). The latter is supposed to have a sensitivity of 10 mIU. I don't know how well the pic captures it but the surepredict is MUCH darker from the same sample. So, I'm switching to surepredict.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

My husband has pregnancy brain worse than I do! We went out for lunch yesterday and he forgot his wallet. I also bought him a new phone case yesterday and he carried around the empty old case with no phone in it... but the worst one was that we went snorkelling at a beach on Saturday and we swam out to a buoy and back.. I was ahead of him coming back and I spotted something square and brown on the ocean floor. It kinda looked like a wallet but I wasn't sure... but then I thought it must be. I got my husband to go down and get it.... guess whose wallet it turned out to be.... :dohh: He only had swim trunks / shorts on to drive to the beach rather than jeans over his shorts so he wasn't used to having to check his shorts before swimming. So I said make sure you don't have your keys or anything else in your pockets! So later we go out a second time... and he looks at me dumbly and pulls his car keys from another pocket.

Seriously. :coffee::nope: 

This is all in the space of a few days!!


----------



## somedayisnow

:bfn: Yep, got my blood test results back today. I'm going to take a month or two off to regroup. I'm just not up to getting another negative result back to back. But I'll still be lurking and cheering all of you on. :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh someday, I'm so sorry. I thought those two love bugs would be gettin' it on now that it's one for spring/summer love. :hugs: I totally understand your need to regroup. We'll be here for whatever you need. Much love, chica.


----------



## TTC74

Sorry Someday.


----------



## AugustBride6

Dang it, Someday! I thought for sure this was it! :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Oh Someday, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

So sorry someday xx

TTC74 - did i miss something....is that a BFP???


----------



## somedayisnow

Thanks everyone, I thought this was my month, too. I had a great response from the Menopur with two good size follicles on each side and still no baby. Sigh.


----------



## TTC74

No Taurus. That's from the hcg trigger shot. I'm just testing to see when it's out of my system so that when I get that BFP, I know it isn't from the trigger shot.


----------



## Spudtastic

Someday - I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

someday....:hugs:
take your time and come back to us whenever. We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Lanfear333

I'm sorry Someday.


----------



## TTC74

I had a weird dream last night. I've had many, many BFP dreams. This time, though, I had a dream that I had some implantation bleeding. I was sure that's what it was and was super excited knowing that my BFP was right around the corner. Here's to hoping!


----------



## Rainshiny

Omg TTC that was such a teaser!! I saw the positive tests and was so excited but I forgot you're just starting the tww right? Hopefully the dreams happens in real life.

Someday- blast!!!! Everything looked so good &#128554;&#128546; I'm so sorry it didn't work...

Scary car accident stories and hilarious pregnancy brain (and vicarious preg brain) stories! 

Wish- we are kinda in limbo- we would like 2 kids I think but we don't know if I'm carrying two yet. Or if it will be successful.

Vonn - Fxfxfxfxfxfxfxfx!!!
Terri- hooray for next steps!! Very exciting. I hope AF comes soon. 

Afm the nausea started this week... I'm a little nauseous all the time especially if I drink water! I'm happy to have a solid symptom , although we had to scramble to get juice or lemons and ginger so that I didn't get dehydrated. I haven't puked, whew. The other day a bag of popcorn with all the salt and artificial butter saved my life- I could drink enough lemonade with it and not feel bad, lol! Most foods are fine, but I can't stand bananas, roasted seaweed, and stewed tomatoes with sugar in them. Very random! Thank goodness I can still have Mexican food. 

Scan this afternoon. The only thing that worries me is I've had a little spotting (it seems to be my thing. I'm spotty mcspotterson). Today we find out if we made the next hurdle or not. I'm scared but hopeful. 

I'm psyched also because it looks like the local monitoring was all covered as labs under my insurance so it was free! Should have been 2gs. Nice to have a lucky break on that. 

Have a great weekend everyone! We are going to celebrate Pride by going to the parade. I'm going to bring squirt bottles so I don't worry about getting too hot cause it's 90 over here now!!


----------



## terripeachy

Rain-7 weeks already?! Wow, missy..you're moving along quite quickly. And..yes, I happen to have roasted seaweed and stewed tomatoes with sugar lying around my kitchen too. (?) How do you know you can't stand those random things? hee hee. It made me laugh. Great break with the free scans. Woop woop. If I wasn't going to have the busiest weekend ever, I'd meet you for the parade, but alas, I cannot this time around. Have fun, and yes, stay hydrated!

TTC-Interesting dream! I hope it comes true in the next couple days.

For anyone that is keeping up, Bookwrmgal updated her blog. I check on her periodically to see if she has new pictures and stuff, but she hasn't posted since Amelia was about a month old (early April).


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - that's great! I hope they come true! My last week of the TWW was all about being preg or what was coming after the BFP, like the BFP was already understood. Very interesting stuff. I can never tell if we're having those dreams as premonitions or if it's b/c we're SO OBSESSED during the TWW, it's all we can think about! 

rain, er, Spotty - have fun this weekend and be careful! find some shade! I'm sorry the nausea started for you, but not really b/c like you said, it's a solid sign. I still don't have a very solid sign but the little ones are keeping me going. Good luck at the scan!!! Keep us posted on how many little Raindrops you have in there!

We're heading to Maine in about an hour for the weekend, so I won't be coming on until after my first scan on Monday. Have a wonderful and safe weekend, everyone!

I leave you with this:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tvegr-O9vI


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Uh...a clear space so we can miss you? hee hee. Have a great time in Maine!! 
Oh, and I meant to tell you, my friends and I will be riding up Mt. Washington on 4th of July, so I'll honk as I'm riding through your state. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

you sayin' I post too much? you guys are my sanity throughout my nutso days at work.

it's Bike Week in Laconia this weekend, how come you're not up now?


----------



## terripeachy

No, in your post, you said "I leave you with this: " Whatever you left us with is blank. What is supposed to be there??

I have a lot going on down here this weekend and Laconia is too packed for my tastes. I rode through there in 2009 when there weren't a lot of bikes and it was busy enough for me then. I couldn't imagine it packed with bikes (although I've seen my fair share of pics). hee hee.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I can see it! Maybe I am special :winkwink:

It is this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3tvegr-O9vI


----------



## terripeachy

You are special, Caribbean! hee hee. Thanks for the link. :)


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Someday - I am sorry about the BFN :( I hope you stick around and get some inspiration! :hugs: 

Wish - Have a great time!


We are off to NY tomorrow... so preparing for that. 

I am a little worried as I know NY = a lot of walking and I am finding after less than 10 minutes walking I start getting ouchy stabbing pains in my hoohah! It's like it is almost my groin joint (where leg meets body but my inner thigh area where that tendon is) but then it shoots up into my lady bits! Not pleasant! We had a look at a couple of furniture stores here yesterday but I was almost limping back to the car after walking around those :( I don't want people to think I am about to give birth if they see me all pained and slow on the streets!

I am trying to find a crib here.. nothing other than Kmart and they're kinda flimsy and I am specifically looking for white to match the bedroom decor, but only wood coloured ones so far. I know we can sand it down and paint it white, but we leave in 2 weeks and coming back with a 9 week old so I don't really have the time for that kind of thing!

We also looked at another house which, although don't have the amazing views I would like, the rest of it looks great and has a nice big flat backyard, which is very rare on this rock!! It was a must for me, as in Australia, kids are raised in the backyard! Apparently this place for sale has had the roof lift in a hurricane (oh dear... reality check :nope:) so we're looking into the costs regarding that and hopefully if it's all good, we will put in an offer! 

Have a lovely weekend girls!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Happy Aloha Friday!

Rain - Sorry you aren't feeling well - I love roasted seaweed and bananas so I will eat some for you.

Wow, you ladies have some fun weekend plans! It's a Holiday weekend here so lots of beach goers and travellers. I'm on day 7 of stims today and flying over for a scan and BT with RE. Hoping for some growth since Wed.


----------



## TTC74

Anyone here have any experience with a lot of thick clear/white CM/discharge after FSH and trigger shot? I'm 3 DPIUI and 5 days past trigger and am having this symptom. I'm just curious if it's a sign (good or bad) or just a common side effect from the FSH/trigger shot. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rainshiny

Um.... Twins! TWINS!!!! 
At 7 weeks, one is measuring 5 days behind and the other is 2 days behind, but still within normal range. Two strong heartbeats. O....M.....G...... I'm a little scared-although I chose to transfer two!! (I was thinking wha???) I'm sure my body is amazing and I will turn into superwoman, at least in size, hahaha. Dear Jesus. I'm going to have to start going to church.

TTC- cm sounds odd but who knows? Anything different could be a good sign. 

Caribbean- that house sounds nice- maybe u can superglue the roof or something??

Terri- u r cracking me up!!! yeah I eat weird food, or I used to. I couldn't believe after I made the pizza that the can of diced tomatoes with spices had sugar in it!?! Ew.

Wish- have fun in Maine!
Hope- GL with the scan! Grow follies!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wow Rain!!! This is really magical!! I am so happy for you!!. Now let me finish reading. :rofl:

And now I say congrats!!! Have fun at the parade today. All four of you!!


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Rain! That's great!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Rain!!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Rain - yay congratulations  twins are exciting. At least you only have to do pregnancy and birth once to get two babies. And you still have two arms and two boobs. (If you intend to breastfeed). He he. Do you have a scan photo? 

Ttc - I'm hoping it's a good sign. When do you test?

Caribbean - the house sounds great. I hope it works out to be sound. It makes me think of Dorothyy's house in the wizard of oz.

Terri - I'm excited you have plans to do another round. I'm still hoping that af never arrives this time because you're knocked up  

Hope - my goodness all the flying. Is it a long flight?

Sorry to hear about the accidents. It's horrible to see something like that.

Wish - how are you feeling?

Afm - I'm just going to wait now until my next scan which is at 13 weeks on july 6th. If all is well then we'll announce it afterwards.
I am still being sick and nauseas. I do get a little break around midday Which is good.
I'm waiting to pop. With dd I had a baby bump (nnot bloat) at 11 weeks so hopefully I'll see it soon.


----------



## smithco

Hi Everyone,
I discovered this forum while I had my legs in the air after BD and was doing some research online.

We have been TTC for about 9 months. Most of it was just not preventing - but now actually making the effort. My boyfriend is younger -33.

Hello to everyone!


----------



## TTC74

Hi Smith! 

I'll be testing on the 19th at the latest. I go in for a blood test on the 21st if I AF doesn't arrive.


----------



## Spudtastic

Smithco - welcome. Erm I have an image in my head now...naked...legs akimbo....ah sorry lol. He he. I hope it works.

Ttc - not long now....bbut feels like an eternity I know.


----------



## smithco

Spud- sorry for the visual. My sarcastic sense of humour doesn't come across well with typing. Haha

Ttc- I'll be taking a test on 25th. Have a wedding on the 27th- hoping I wont be able to have cocktails.


----------



## somedayisnow

Rain- :happydance: :twingirls: :twinboys: :oneofeach: :dance:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Omg Rain TWINS!!!! So exciting!


----------



## Spudtastic

Eek Caribbean you have a pineapple in your belly.


----------



## Vonn

Rain--wow! Double wow! Congratulations! You are superwoman. What does DW think? Sorry you are feeling crummy. 

Spud--sorry you are feeling crummy too. I bet you pop pretty soon since it seems to happen earlier the second time around. Can't wait for belly pics!

Hope--can't wait to hear how the stims are working. Safe flights to you. Needing to fly to get to appts requires a lot of commitment. But what's the alternative, right?

Someday--I hope you are doing okay. Take your time to heal. 

Caribbean--have a great trip to New York! And that is exciting news about the potential house, cant wait to hear what comes of it.

TTC--I'm not sure about the cm either. Hope the fact that it's different is a good sign.

Hi everyone else!

AFM--the last two days I have been having off and on weird stabby pains in my right breast, near the nipple. It's never happened before. I hope it's a good sign, but it's so easy to read into everything!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Spudtastic said:


> Eek Caribbean you have a pineapple in your belly.

Hahah she better not bloody well feel like one coming out! See.. this is why I am having cesarean.


----------



## TTC74

I had another dream that I had some IB. It's very weird that I've never had this dream but I've had it twice during this TWW. It's probably just because this is my first IUI cycle. So, I'm exceptionally hopeful. A girl can dream that it's my body sending me a message, though, right?


----------



## Taurus8484

Rain - how exciting....congratulations xx

Hi and welcome smith.....i did that too...legs in the air and it worked for me...twice

Vonn - fingers crossed. That is always my first sign im pregnant. Sharp pains in the boobs.

Caribbean - you and kfs1 are getting close.....

Hi everyone else.....Peachy xx


----------



## Rainshiny

Thanks for the congratulations, Someday, Taurus, Terri, Spud, Hope, Wish, Vonn, Caribbean, and anyone else I missed!

It's been a whirlwind this weekend. DW is super excited and she's convinced it's two boys. I figure it's 25% chance of two girls, 25% two boys, and 50% one boy one girl. We barely had a chance to react at the Drs.; it was a whirlwind. In the sono room, the sonographer said, oh you have two...and I could barely see the two dark cirlcles on the screen over her shoulder. Then she wanted to switch to vag ultrasound, so right away I had to go to the restroom, give a urine sample, come back. DW and I just looked at each other and grinned and laughed. Like a wow/omg laugh. 

Maybe I should peruse the multiples board now, cause I'm sort of freaking out. Twins sounded amazing and wonderful, but it's different when you're responsible for them in your belly! I guess maybe it's not that different - you just eat more. 

TTC and Vonn - FX for you! 

Welcome Smithco!

Here is Baby B in the upper image, Baby A in the lower.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_10511.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTC74

Anyone think post IUI temps hovering just below 98 is a problem? Because the trigger shot causes multiple follicles to rupture, I expected my post IUI temps to be higher.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Rain - holy cow!!! Congratulations!! Scary but so cool...you and your vessel of a body will do GREAT!!!

Welcome, Smith!

Caribbean - great news on the house! So glad you found one with a yard. I remember you saying that was very important to you. :)

Vonn- oh I hope your sharp pains mean something!!! FXed!

TTC - I hope all of your dreams are premonitions!!

First u/s tomorrow! Can't wait!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--can't wait for tomorrow for you either! Excited to see what you have going on in there.

TTC--I remember reading somewhere that the trigger shot can mess with your bbt. I think it was that it suppresses it, keeps it low. I used to be a temping maniac, but since I've gone onto medicated cycles and triggering, I stopped temping because the meds can really impact your temps, making analyzing them a little nutso. :wacko:

AFM--no sharp boob pains today. While I was trying to _not_ read into it, I did, of course. And now that it's not happening, I'm a little disappointed. Doesn't mean it's over, though! Stay positive, I keep telling myself. :thumbup:


----------



## TTC74

I know what you mean, Vonn. I've had sore boobs today, and I have to keep reminding myself that the trigger shot isn't completely out of my system AND its still super early for symptoms.

Fx for us!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Hope the u/s shows a nice healthy bean inside. Ask for a picture if you can. :) can't wait for your report.

Vonn-You know what 'they' say about everything, so I'll just remain hopeful over here and come test day we'll all be cheering. Of course, reading all the symptoms/non symptoms that people have, I really feel like an automaton with no feelings. :haha:

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## kfs1

Rain - Just popping in to say congratulations. TWINS! How exciting. :) :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Vonn and TTC - rooting for you!!

Hi to all, I hope everyone had a nice weekend. Sorry about the link mix-up - I could see it fine on my laptop! :) (can you tell I feel guilty about coming on here so much??)

afm - no es bueno. Measuring 5 days behind. Doc said she's concerned about it and I'll go in for another u/s in about a week to 10 days, if nothing naturally happens in the meantime. I'm trying to be logical about it and remember that if it's not developing right, then it's not and we want a healthy pregnancy. Guess it's just frustrating. I know most, if not all, of you have already gone through this. I don't know how bonded I am to the LO just yet, but it's been nice 'being pregnant'. We were able to see a little heartbeat, but it looked like it was on the outside of the sac, but she said she wasn't able to get the best angle on things. But what do I know - she didn't say that the heartbeat was on the outside, but I don't know if they didn't want to alarm us.
I really do not feel like working today, I'm kinda zoned out.


----------



## Vonn

Oh, Wish, I'm so sorry you didn't get totally positive news. I hope that little bean just took a breather and will play catch-up immediately. You have a great outlook on the situation but it's hard and emotional no matter what. Was DH along with? I'll be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, V - and I was wrong. I just called to ask about that heartbeat and she said that they marked it as 'no' on the file, but it could still just be too early. So we'll see. next u/s is next Monday at 8:30am. Going to be a long week. At least we have a busy weekend scheduled.


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Rain!

Wish-I still have my fingers crossed for you that baby catches up.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Once again, it is still really early and the baby can catch up. I know it will..Are you still taking progesterone, PIO (whatever you were supposed to take). You may want to call and see if there is any way doubling it will help things along. It can't hurt. Sorry you didn't get to see a solid heartbeat, but next week I know it will be there. :hugs: You know, we love ya!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks - I just didn't like the look on the RE's face when she was looking at the u/s. But we'll see. I'm trying to get out of my funk & fog as quickly as possible and be positive for the little one. I'm nervous b/c I'm still not really feeling anything crazy, but I know it can still be early for that too. 
I am on crinone still, til week 10 - I did ask if there was anything that could be done and she said nope - what will be, will be. :shrug:


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish- a lot of them end up catching up! One of mine is 5 days behind too. Hoping bean is having a growth spurt as we speak!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, rainy - could they see the fetal pole and such on yours? or the heartbeat? They seemed to be guessing on the fetal pole, but I thought they could landed on it. I'm hoping - feeling better now. I am going to drown myself in veggies and proteins this week, even though I know there's nothing I can do. Can't hurt, right?


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - I'm hoping your little bean will grow and catch up this week. How many weeks are you? All my early scans have always measured behind. With dd we didn't see a heartbeat at her early scan. 
I'm sending you positive growth thoughts to your bean. x x x


----------



## Wish2BMom

6+4 today, measuring at 5+6
and thank you!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish & Rain - Hoping both your little beans have a growth spurt :dust:

AFM: Scheduled ER for Thursday. RE saw about 15 follies ranging from 16 - 11 today. Hoping they grow more by Thursday. Last night of injections tonight and trigger tomorrow night.


----------



## somedayisnow

Wish- I'm sending you all positive vibes. :hugs:


----------



## AugustBride6

Oh Wish, I'm so sorry you are having a rough time. I'm sure your little bean is just taking its time! Hugs!!


----------



## smithco

Thanks for the welcome. I'm due to test on the 25th.

Vonn- I also have very sharp pains in my breast and nipples are crazy sensitive to anything that touches them. Can I have symptoms so close after possible conception?


----------



## Taurus8484

Smith - is it possible. Also progestrone can cause these symptoms also which makes it sometimes impossible to tell apart. Fingers crossed for you though.


----------



## Taurus8484

Wish - DS2 measured 6 days behind that tiny also. Think positive xx


----------



## terripeachy

Hope-my head must have been in the clouds because I can't believe you're triggerin already!! And what a great number of follies. They usually get more than the follies they see on the screen so that's awesome!!

Wish2-hope you feel better this morning and yes, better to drown yourself in veggies than wine. Hopefully DH has been reassuring. I wish we could see inside our bodies. It might be gross to really see it, but then we can see the gears turning. Still positive over here that all is well. <3

Afm-night number two of bad cramps. I went running yesterday with my hubs to distract myself and as soon as we finished my stomach was cramping again. I even took an Advil and I only take medicine when I can't stand the pain. Grrr. C'mon AF. Just one drop and these stupid cramps will go away. 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## TTC74

Feeling some twinges in my lower belly. Praying it means something. I've been getting so discouraged after reading posts of women undergoing their 3rd/4th IUI with 12-15 million washed sperm count. Here I am after a messy 1.5 million washed sperm count praying for a BFP.


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - hang in there, not long now!!

Hope - that's a great count!! They'll definitely grow between now the the ER! You will have plenty of good eggs, I'm so excited for you!

spud - thank you for your anecdote, I hated that they couldn't see a heartbeat at least. And there was DEFINITELY a pulse there, but on the outside, so if they aren't calling that a heartbeat, i guess I'm relieved b/c it was in the wrong spot!

terri - good plan to go out for a run, wish it had worked for you. I really hope she comes soon. I'm the same when it comes to meds, so I'm feeling for you on those cramps. And yes, it would be really gross to look inside but I'd be all for it! I flipped through every page of The Human Body book this weekend - it was SO interesting! but gross. :)

thanks for the positive thoughts everyone! I'm doing better today but it's still tough to not be all-consumed by the not knowing.
Besides not knowing, the worst part is that I still don't have any crazy pregnancy symptoms. I know that can mean nothing, but I can't help but think I'd feel a whole lot better about this if I was nauseous or still crampy or something. Anyone experience that little 'tug' when you stretch, where the bean probably is? I feel like even that is gone. Of course I guess that could mean that things are just stretching out appropriately in there and no longer stiff. I dunno.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-I forgot to ask..did they give you a picture?


----------



## Wish2BMom

nope, no pic this time. I didn't even ask.
Oh, and they did say they saw another sac but that one was way smaller and not developing. So we COULD have had twins! DH would have fallen over where he sat.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish - :hugs: please try not to stress hun, symptoms can come and go. I know it's so much easier written than thought. Sorry about the other sac, all your engr. and positive thinking are going to go to the one that is still growing and you are going have a nice strong baby. 

TTC - Hopefully you are feeling implantation :dust:

Terri - Darn AF, show your face and get rid of Terri's cramps. I hope she shows for you soon.

AFM - Just waiting to here what time I trigger tonight and picking up more meds in case we do a fresh transfer and not FET. I'm getting so excited and nervous.


----------



## somedayisnow

TTC - Since I started my own journey to be a mom, I've been obsessed with youtube ttc videos and one thing I've learned is that this whole getting pregnant thing is random as hell. 

The couple can be older than Moses with poor egg quality and ridiculously low sperm counts and get pregnant with their first unmedicated IUI.

The woman can be the "right" age, the "right" weight, in perfect health. Her partner can have gold star sperm with astronomical counts with near perfect motility and morphology and each month there's no baby. I follow one such couple and their last cycle on injectibles seemed so promising but they still ended up disappointed.

I tell you all of this because I'm now convinced that it's all a crapshoot. So now when I read that a man's sperm count is low or a woman just turned 45 or someone has PCOS, I say so what. They can still get pregnant. It all boils down to sperm meets egg. So until someone tells you different, you are pregnant until proven otherwise. :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Just got a call from the RN at the RE's office. My progesterone level is only 14.5. While the RN said that number was "wonderful," it seems a little low to me after a cycle of follistim injections and an hcg trigger shot.


----------



## terripeachy

Just chiming in to say CD1 is finally here!!

I left work early because my cramps were so bad. I could t even sit at my desk and be bothered with the world. When I got home and went pee, I saw success. The even better news is we'll be in Mexico during my fertile window. Woop woop!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

someday - I would just hug the crap out of you if you were here right now. Thank you for that!!!

terri - WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :wohoo: I want to see you (well...not SEE you) doing that Lambada EVERY NIGHT in Mexico!! 

TTC - I thought anything over 10 was good, so you're probably just fine! Stop self-diagnosing, these people get paid a good amount of money to know what's up!! :) relax for the little munchkin that might be snuggling in right this very minute!

Hope - what's going to determine between fresh and frozen? I thought that was already decided before you started your protocol?


----------



## Taurus8484

TTC - with DS1 it was 11 and my FS wouldnt give me supplements. Didnt have it tested with DS2. 14 is a great number.


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - yay for AF. I'm hoping some Mexico will do some magic. Come back up the duff he he. I'm very jealous. I haven't had a holiday (as in a weekend to Dunedin doesn't count) since before DD was even conceived. (I know some people never have them and I'm still lucky). However DH and I are planning a trip to Singapore next year on the way to England and Sweden. And i'm going to try to fit in somewhere around/near the Mediterranean. But these are just 'talking words' at the moment.

Someday - sooooooooo true. Didn't Moni get pregnant on low odds? Then you hear about the poor ladies who have sex for the very first time and get pregnant. I remember my old midwife saying she watched a programme about conception and she was surprised anybody got pregnant.

TTC - I think sometimes we have to step away from numbers and relax and let the sperm and egg do their thing. I know it's easier said than done - especially since I'm extremely anxious in this pregnancy - but I am wishing and hoping that this is your month.

Well now i have the line....'Someday I Wish upon a star....." in my head.

Taurus - how are your two little boys?

AFM - I know we can't think about what ifs but tomorrow was my due date. I think I will have a mocktail and think about my angel.

I'm still being sick alot except for lunch times. The sickness is definitely not as bad as previous times but if this was my first experience I woud be saying it's terrible ha ha. I really fancied a piece of fish with ketchup last night so I got dh to make it for me. I ate it and it was amazing then it came straight back up. Ah well.
I just can't shake the girl feeling but at the same time I won't be surprised if baby is a boy. Either way healthy is good.
I can't remember if I wrote this already or not so I'm sorry if I have. My next scan is at 13 weeks exactly and on 6th July. Then we will tell family and friends. I thought I would be looking forward to telling friends but now I don't think I am which is really weird because I normally love sharing good news. Perhaps I'll think differently after the scan.


----------



## Spudtastic

Has anyone seen this. Absolutely hilarious. Two dutch men simulate childbirth.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A44oEcmDn1c


----------



## smithco

Just want to say I really enjoy reading everyone's post. I'm not sure I myself have to much to post about right now. Just trying naturally. (Fertility doctor said nothing is wrong.... So who knows what is going on and why it's been so tough) Sometimes it's nice to know your not alone, ya know? everyone around me has babies and had got pregnant as soon as they tried. 
I just keep a smile on and listen to them talk about babies and kids all the while crying inside, cuz I want one so bad. Nice to have somewhere to express it. 

Thanks.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish2BMom said:


> Hope - what's going to determine between fresh and frozen? I thought that was already decided before you started your protocol?

Originally RE has been saying FET with PGD, but I don't really want to do PGD on just one or two embryos if that's all we have. Also, RE said it's good to do a FET to give my body a rest to recuperate from the meds & egg retreival. Then out of nowhere at my last appointment my nurse said all my blood levels are looking good if we want to do a fresh transfer. I'm so up in the air. 

Less than 48 hours till my ER, just booked our flights...I'm getting so tired of flying LOL. I'm hoping it will be all worth it.

Smith - Welcome! I hope your journey is a short one!

Spud - LOL :haha: on the dutch men

TTC - Try not to stress over numbers (I know easier said than done)

Terri - Yay for AF and yay for Mexico!!!!!!!


----------



## Vonn

Terri--awesome news! So glad AF has finally arrived, now it's back on the roller coaster. Sun, sand, and sex. Fun!

Hope--that would be frustrating to have the dr switch things up potentially. It's got to be a little tempting, though, to do the fresh transfer if on;y to shorten the waiting game. I have read that FETs are becoming more common since transfers into a body without crazy levels of meds seem to be increasingly successful. But, if your hormone levels are too crazy, then the FET may not give you that much of an advantage. Can't wait to hear how the retrieval goes!!

TTC--That number is generally excellent for post ov. Often, on medicated cycles, the progesterone number jumps up higher, but I don't necissarily think that means it's better. If they thought it was low it's an easy fix for them to add progesterone post ov to the medication mix, so if they didn't think that was necessary, then you shouldn't worry yourself about it. You could always innocently ask at your next appt (if this cycle doesn't work). I am on progesterone suppositories and they suck, so if you don't have to do that, don't.

smith--be as chatty or as lurking as you want. We're here, spilling our obsessive guts, so join us as often as you like!

spud--when you have the ultrasound, will you be finding out gender? I think it's normal and sweet to take time to remember your loss, she was with you for quite a while. 

Also, I watched the video, it was really interesting. I kept laughing, couldn't help myself. Then I felt guilty since I'd never laugh at a woman going through that. It was a weird psychological exercise for me...why women are warriors for going through it, but men are wimps when they holler in (labor) pain.

someday--you are soooo right, what a crapshoot! There's so much "this doesn't make sense" and "I don't understand" that goes on with this process! 

wish--keep those positive vibes going to that little bean. I shooting them across country to you!

AFM--just waiting 'til Monday for blood test ... I go back and forth between feeling very hopeful/positive to feeling like my granny eggs will never cooperate. Overall, keeping calm & busy--that helps!


----------



## terripeachy

Good morning!
So I figured out that my work must be blocking those videos because I saw the picture of the two guys in bed when I was on my phone, but now that I'm at work, it's just a blank page. I didn't get to look at it.

Spud-Aww...Remember your little baby today. That's all you can do, and know that there is an angel watching over you and your other little baby growing.

Taurus-I love your new picture. That's love, right there. <3

Hope-I would be annoyed too. The doctors should know what's best and not make you figure it out. I guess wait and see how many embryos you get and then you can decide to do testing or not, which would determine fresh/frozen cycle. Right now, you don't have anything to go on but an idea. I talked to my doctor about better success with frozen, and he said there's not enough research out there because if it was the BEST, everyone would be doing that, and they're not, so...not enough data, apparently.

Vonn-You are just the sweetest. You always know what to say at the right time. I am really praying that Monday has good results. You deserve that positive announcement!

Wish2-Hope today is another good day for you, Ms. Pupo. hee hee. :hugs:

Hi to everyone else...

AFM I'm losing sleep and patience, fast. I kept telling my husband all day yesterday that I wasn't feeling good. I left work early, called a travel agent about my family vacation next year and hung with the dog, etc..My dad is still here, so he came home, ate dinner, helped him with computer stuff. Then I realized I'm out of :jo: panties, so I had to do laundry, and the whole time I wanted to just sit and watch the baseball game because I wasn't feeling good, etc..Well, I got my laundry done, table cleared, lunch packed for today, and then as I was going to bed (around 10), I said to my husband 'Can you take Fun out before you go to bed?' because he was staying up for the basketball game. Well at 4:15 am, Fun was just crying his eyes out. I asked my hubs if he took fun out before he went to bed, and he said 'No. I forgot.' If my dad wasn't here, i would've started SCREAMING at my husband to get up and TAKE HIM OUT! But, I just got out of bed and took him. I seriously think about our future with a kid, and on days like today I just don't know if I can be the 100% parent at all times, and it really irritates that @()# out of me. Do I know what I'm getting into? Is this what I've been waiting for for the last few years? I just don't even know. And I still feel crampy, once again. *sigh* Shoot me now.


----------



## TTC74

8 DPO BFN. Shocking I know. :haha:

On a positive note, my temp is on the way back up. Hopefully it will keep climbing.


----------



## Wish2BMom

spud - that video was hilarious and scary! having never gone through it myself, it makes me a little anxious but up for the task. I'm sorry you're still feeling yucky but hopefully it'll be ending soon as your 2nd tri rolls around. 

smith - ditto what Vonn said - feel free to bounce whatever off of us. I've done the 'sit around and smile and laugh' game while my friends tell all of their stories and woes about their babies doing this and that to make their lives miserable. I have one friend who is pregnant right now with her 3rd. They wanted to try for a boy. So they tried, got preg and it's a boy. How does that happen?!

vonn - i'm seriously SO excited for your results on monday!! 

hope - hmmm, my doc made me decide on PGD before we started anything. I had a general idea of everything we were going to be doing from beginning to end, except when we were doing things since that was lead by my follies' growth. I'm sure your doc is ok doing this as a fly by the seat of his pants, but are you feeling ok with it? as long as you are, hon

terri - ugh, men. Unfortunately, I'm the forgetful one and DH even said to me recently that he's most concerned about that when we have a baby. Total role-flip! But I don't forget the important things, like turning off the stove or whatnot. And I feel like I'll be most aware of things regarding my child and maybe just forget other things more. I hope your DH is the same. He'll make a fantastic Dad but may forget to not turn the laundry over a bit more. :)

TTC - :) 2 more days from the dip!

afm - still same old here. Can't help but think things have stopped, though, but I don't know if it's the power of suggestion or intuition. I just feel too good/normal. Monday can't get here quickly enough.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Wish - this baby was measuring 5 days behind and now look where she is! Keep thinking positively :hugs:

Terri - I would have made him get up and take Fun out! I can still be quiet and get my point across :devil: :haha: Luckily my husband is very good at instructions. I just hope that lasts beyond these first few years! Only our first wedding anniversary coming up next month, so I am sure we're still in the honeymoon period :dohh:

Vonn - Good luck for Monday!! 

AFM - We just got back from NYC. It was nice, but I was really frustrated as I could barely walk more than a couple of blocks without feeling very tight and crampy. We checked out the recliner chairs in Macy's for an hour :D :haha: That helped! 

I had a look at my shipping dates for those maternity dresses I ordered, and it says approx date would be 19th - 23rd June! But my baby shower is on the 20th!! :cry: So I started panicking but luckily Macy's was having a huge sale and I got a dress for 65% off!! 

https://slimages.macys.com/is/image/MCY/products/0/optimized/2683150_fpx.tif?wid=330&hei=404&fit=fit,1&$filterlrg$

Of course it doesn't look like that on me!!:haha: Curves and bumps and boobs galore. But I love it and happy to wear it on Saturday! 

Ready for my selfish whining vent this week?

I am re-wording this last bit because I think it comes across in a way I didn't intend it to:

I was told I need a baby registry because that's what Americans do, and there is not a wide variety of stuff available here on the islands. So I spent hours on Amazon putting one together, and only 5 of 40 people invited to the baby shower have even bought anything.. I KNOW that sounds so selfish and entitled but I don't need anything else that's not on that list.. and DEFINITELY don't need any clothes! I am worried everyone will just waste their money. The same thing happened for my wedding registry here.. I was told I HAVE to have one because that's just how things are here, but seriously I think 6 or 7 people out of 75 actually used it? I feel selfish and greedy doing one and then I feel even worse when barely anyone actually uses it. So now I am about to have a baby shower on Saturday with just a few gifts to open (that I have already received because Amazon sends them to me... ) so now I will feel like an absolute idiot with my event coordinator planning a gift opening segment to the party. GAH. I just don't understand why people keep insisting I need a registry and constantly ask for the link, but then.... it's not used.

Someone suggested maybe they are waiting until the last minute - which is fine, but as my baby shower is in 3 days and it takes 1 - 2 weeks to ship things here, I can't open it and thank the gift giver at the party! Also, it was suggested maybe people bought off the list but the same stuff - but would you do that? I mean... why choose off the list when there's a good chance you will just double up on an item because it leaves it available for someone else to buy. 

I have a small baby shower at home with about 18 friends. I have no registry at all with them. I just want them to show up and eat some cupcakes. But as they take baby showers very seriously here in the US Virgin Islands, my sis in law hired an event coordinator, catering, balloon lady, diaper cakes, balloon arch that I have to sit under!!! I mean... crazy. I don't even know half the people invited as it's mainly extended relatives of my husband, and also his colleagues / colleagues' wives. Apparently I have a bunch of attorneys and judges /judge's wives coming! I have never met them before but a baby shower is a BIG deal here. I am just grateful someone cared enough to throw a baby shower, it's just the whole feeling greedy thing. I never asked for anything, but they insisted and now I look like an idiot!

I am happy enough to buy things for ourselves - which is basically what I did, which is why I have enough clothes to sink a ship lol... but I was told to stop buying stuff because I need to leave it for the registry! So I did... and now we won't have it. I would rather have not asked for anything and then bought it ourselves. Asking for things makes me feel terrible and greedy.


----------



## alison29

Caribbean don't worry about it! EVERYONE does it here for their first baby (at least in my experience) and weddings. People usually pic from the list because it makes it easier for them. Are your friends American? That will kind of suck if you get clothes because there are only so many newborn clothes that you need.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Alison - I only have 4 friends here in the USVI lol... my friends are all in Australia! But in the USVI, they can't really get the items on the registry here on the island. The only place to really buy stuff is Kmart, and the stuff on the registry isn't available there. So they are probably not buying the same stuff from the registry! Clothes sizes 6 months and up would be fine lol... it's the newborn to 6 months I am OVERLOADED on.. and I mean.. I should be having triplets just to get through them. I had to stop buying stuff like 3 months ago because I had way too many clothes as it was. I think it was more the fact that I don't really like registries because they feel greedy to me, but I was made to do one, and was told to stop buying stuff so people could buy it for the baby shower, but they haven't, so now we don't have it at all!

As I said, I would rather have just bought everything ourselves and definitely not ask for presents, as that's not in my nature. As it is, we had to buy a bunch of essential stuff on the list because we need it when we go back to Australia in 10 days. I just wish I could erase the whole registry and buy everything we needed ourselves (and not last minute!!) and then let people bring or not bring whatever they want!


----------



## Wish2BMom

caribbean - I know exactly how you feel and I wish we could have talked about this sooner! I think you were well within your right to bend the rules a bit here b/c you're in such a different situation. You could have had the person throwing the shower tell people to get you gift certificates! We did this for our wedding b/c we had already been together for 8 yrs, we had lived in 3 homes together. We really just 'needed' upgraded stuff, like pots & pans, a good full set of dishes, etc. But I didn't want to go register for 5 things! So I just had my sister tell people to get us gift certs to either Macy's, Crate & Barrel or Pottery Barn if they wanted. Less fun for them, but ultimately, if it's about me and that's what works best and you FEEL THE NEED to get me something, then that works perfectly. Maybe people did just that - got you gift certs for Amazon instead! And usually, you can't buy something that's already been purchased on the list, or at least it tells you that the person registered for 1 item and 1 item has been filled.
I hope this turns out to be more of a celebration and get together than a spectacle for you! I can feel your uneasiness now, and that's exactly how I'll be too! :hugs:

and thank you SO much for the note on your LO being 5 days behind too. I'm breathing a bit easier now that I've read and heard so many stories about this. I just feel like I'm hearing it more often than my RE has experienced it, by the look on her face. She's basically expecting me to miscarry this week so I don't know what else she saw in there that she wasn't telling me.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Wish2BMom said:


> And usually, you can't buy something that's already been purchased on the list, or at least it tells you that the person registered for 1 item and 1 item has been filled.

Sorry I meant they would see the item and buy it elsewhere so it still remains available on the registry for someone else to buy! 

I am glad you've had a lot of support and positive responses regarding your uneasiness with your ultrasound. Now let's just make sure your little sticky bean stays put and grows and grows!


----------



## Taurus8484

Spud - they are going well. Life has settled and we are just going along. My 2 year old is more work. They don't call it terrible twos for nothing. Cant believe James is nearly 3 months already. Time flies.

Thanks Peachy. Had them done when James was 10 days old and its one of my favorites.


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - I think men often don't pull their weight with child raising. I have to admit i wish my husband did more too. Sometimes a little resentful that I was the one that did all the getting up, no sleep and i still worked. Now DD is 28 months I MAKE my husband do things. It's the only way. I wish I had made him earlier. I thought he would do bath time but he never has. Now I say he has to put dd to bed once a week. it doesn't always work though. He kept putting it off because he was tired and one evening when i was vomiting and feeling dreadful he looks at me and says 'can you put Isla to bed tonight". So the next evening (we where getting nearer to a fortnight since he had done it) I made him do it. But you know it's getting easier after two years. I love my daughter and it has been so worthwhile. When you have your child the love and joy you get from them makes it worth it. She's staring to sleep through the night now 7pm to 5.30am so at least I'm starting to get a decent sleep.

Caribbean - I just love your dress. Also I know how you feel about the registry. And it's hard because you have all those pregnancy hormones floating around in your body too. 
I actually got annoyed at hamish's kiwi relatives. We went to a wedding in April and they had a registry (DHs cousins daughter). DH's family kept whinging about how impersonal it was etc etc. I just turned around and told them it was extra personal because they got stuff they wanted. At our wedding we got loads of crap (also sounds selfish etc i know) but it really was a waste of their money. We did get some great presents too but my DH wouldn't do one because it's not the kiwi way. I think they are awesome and I know someone is getting exactly what they want. I hope it goes well. I know it's stressful but just sit under your balloons, look like a pregnant goddess and get other people to fetch you food 

Vonn - I agree with Wish. You always know just the right thing to say to make people feel better. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your upcoming test.

TTC - Still hoping for you too.

Hope - I find IVF very complicated as I am lucky enough not to have gone through it so I'm sorry if I don't comment much on it. I am hoping for the best outcome for you.

Wish - I often feel like things have stopped too and then I panic. The number of times I no longer felt pregnant before my 8 week scan was silly. In fact, I don't feel pregnant right now as I sit typing this. it does freak me out too.

Taurus - oh DD has also hit the terrible twos. I'm hoping the threes are better 

Smith - yes, the ladies here are so lovely and supportive. You can write how you are feeling and no one will judge. 

Alison - hello. I'm not sure you ever told us, but where are you at in TTC?

Hello to anyone I've missed.

AFM - well I've been wondering about getting a doppler to listen to the baby's heartbeat. I'm torn though. The pro is - hearing the heartbeat and feeling relieved. The cons are - exposing baby to too many sound waves - not finding the heartbeat and panicking when everything is really ok - getting obsessed with it.
I'm in the office working (er...procrastinating) and trying not to vomit. We share a bathroom with a bunch of male mechanics so I don't really want to vomit there but I will if I have to.

Nothing else...just rain rain rain and sleet.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Spudtastic said:


> Caribbean - I know it's stressful but just sit under your balloons, look like a pregnant goddess and get other people to fetch you food

Hahah! You remembered my balloon arch!:haha: I promise to try to get photos of it...


----------



## Spudtastic

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Spudtastic said:
> 
> 
> Caribbean - I know it's stressful but just sit under your balloons, look like a pregnant goddess and get other people to fetch you food
> 
> Hahah! You remembered my balloon arch!:haha: I promise to try to get photos of it...Click to expand...

He he - a balloon arch is unforgettable. I'm looking forward to seeing a photo.


----------



## TTC74

The FRER is definitely neg. I may be losing my mind, but I'd swear that the line is coming back on the wondfo and surepredict. What sayeth you ladies?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Hopethisyear

Spud - Thank you for your kind words. Yes, IVF is very confusing (I'm confused) so don't feel bad about not responding. That's a tough one as far as the doppler, is it going to stress out more or put your mind at ease? Hope you didn't have to puke to much today.

Wish - You are still pregnant and so try not to stress to much.

Carribean - Love your new dress! Are you able to return gifts that you receive and don't need? Most stores will give store credit, I have a few friends that did that.

Terri - I would have made my DH get up too. 

AFM - I don't think I'm going to be able to sleep tonight. We are waking up in 6.5 hours to fly over for ER and I'm not the least bit tired.


----------



## Spudtastic

So this is a terrible thing to say but I'm feeling slightly relieved that I am no longer due today. I was always worried about being due end of June as the drive to the hospital is three hours away. So today there's floods and snow and more forecast until next week. Roads are closed. The weather is so bad helicopters couldn't fly. So how could you get to the hospital? There's a birthing unit an hour away but it's not a hospital equipped with things if anything goes wrong or you just need pain relief.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - I think I see something on that top one. Im hoping it's the start of a bfp and not a horrible evap.

Hope - less puking today but lots of nausea. I don't think I could sleep either with a flight that close. I hope you get some sleep though lol.


----------



## Taurus8484

I think i see something but it's hard to tell. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## terripeachy

Caribbean-I can definitely read your stress through your words. It will be ok, no matter what happens. If you have a 3 minute present opening session, those that hate showers will be happy, and if you have a 30 minute present opening, those that love showers will be really excited. Since you don't want presents at all, really, maybe it's ok that not a lot of people registered. I like when people register because I can get them what they want (I think Wish2 said that), but if you don't register, I will just get something I like. :haha: The shower is just a fun day to celebrate you and your little girl. I think it will be better than you're expecting. You're just a little nervous, and that's understandable. And I like the dress you chose too.

Spud-Not sure what to tell you about the Doppler except if it will make you happy, get it! Thanks for the tips on being a good mother/wife. I'll make my husband do stuff from the get go. HA!!HA!! Oh, and I took Fun out last night. I'm not fooling with him (my husband or fun) in the middle of the night. Ooh, the roads sound terrible. I'm not going to say that I'm glad you're not due today, but that's not really true. It's just a good thing that you're not and don't have to fight the roads/bad weather.

TTC- I don't see anything on that stick. :hugs:

AFM-AF is here and just about gone. Yay!! I still have to get bloodwork to check my hcg level on Friday, even though I think it's dumb, but whatever. I'll do it. I told the nurse that I have alot of vacations coming up, so hopefully by mid July I can be on BCPs and ready to start my next IVF cycle.

OOps..I realized that I posted and didn't finish reading..I'll write more in a second.

Hope-I can't wait to hear your report when you get finished with retrieval. I am sure everything will go great, and you're on your way to being PUPO!! it's right around the corner. Did you decide whether you are going to do frozen or fresh?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hope - you're leaving soon - good luck today!!! The procedure is really quick, like a FANTASTIC short nap. Drink lots of fluids afterwards, including prune juice if you can get your hands on it. No one warned me of the impending constipation. :) You'll do great!!

TTC - I think I see something there and I never see anything...FX'ed!

spud - just move those men out of the damn way, nauseous lady with a baby comin' through! I don't know about that doppler either, I think it would make me mental. Especially the way things are going for me right now! I would most likely use it too much and stress myself out over the baby getting too many sound waves. And I'm also glad you're not having to battle the elements. That's a worry of mine if this bean sticks - it'll be due the first week of Feb and that's when our Month of Wretched Snow started this year. I think we got 3 storms in that one week!

caribbean - sorry, after my rant I meant to say just have fun with the shower! :) I like everyone's thoughts - be the queen you are and enjoy people running around and making you feel special. Ham it up for all it's pomp and circumstance!

terri - nice and quick, AF - perfect! now.......on to the fun stuff.

Taurus - oh boy, the two's. And then I've heard the three's. And then, I've experienced as a coach, 11th grade. WOW, are those specific teens psycho! Long way off for you but mark my words...

Someday - how you doing, girl? I hope you're hanging in there. :hugs:

Hi to Lan, Vonn, August, Smith, Allison, kfs and anyone else I missed! :wave:

me - 7 weeks today and I'm finally all positive again (cautiously so). I have fun things to look forward to for the next 3 days, then it'll be Monday, so hopefully it'll go by quickly.

Anyone have fun plans for the first day of summer (well, i guess up here in the Northern Hemi) and Father's Day (US)?


----------



## TTC74

Here is the inverted version of the tests I took this morning. The second lines are light, but they are there! Fx this is the beginning of a BFP!
 



Attached Files:







6-18-15 cripped negative.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Vonn

Caribbean--you're about to be a baby shower goddess looking all pink and pregnant! Just enjoy that these ladies are there to celebrate you and little Elizabeth (that's right, isn't it?). Try not to worry about the gift situation. It's out of your control. Enjoy! And pics please, I've never heard of an event planner for a baby shower.

Hope--GL, FX for you at your retrieval. I hope all goes perfectly. Can't wait for the report!

TTC--I couldn't see anything on the regular pic, but I could on the negative one. I hope it continues getting darker!

Wish--glad you are feeling a little better. There does seem to be lots of evidence of ladies in your situation with great outcomes!

Spud--I'm torn about the doppler, too. It would be reassuring until it wasn't, and then you'd be a wreck. Tough call.

Terri--AF is pretty easy once you get to our age, isn't it? Glad you are on to the next phase. I'll be curious to hear your hcg. Can it remain elevated even though you've gotten AF after MC? Interesting.

Taurus--love that pic. Soooo sweet! Glad to hear things are settling in, even with the terrible twos.

Lanfear, Someday, Penelope, August, Smith, Nikki--hope you are all well!

AFM--thanks for all the kind words, ladies. They made my day! I may be going up to the in-laws for the weekend. (My DH may have a photog job on Monday near there, so if that comes through I won't go because I have to be back in town on Monday for my blood test.) Is it terrible that I'd rather stay home do chores? There's just too much to do, I'm not keeping up.


----------



## Wish2BMom

how are you feeling, Vonn? any tweaks, head rushes/dizziness?


----------



## Vonn

Thanks for asking, Wish. Na, I got nothing. Really trying not to let myself read into everything my body does. The crazy boob pain was almost a week ago, so I've been slowly coming back to reality since then. Hopefully Monday's results won't sting too much. Not being Debbie downer, just realistic. BUT, I would LOVE to be wrong and have nothing = bfp!


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-Monday is going to be a banner day for this thread. My AF has always been pretty easy/mellow so I'm not saying ANYTHING about being :jo: hee hee. Of course, once I really started paying attention I was concerned, but I never really had any troubles. She shows up and slips out before I can even be really affected. I guess that's why this time having such bad cramps was miserable for me.

Wish2-:happydance: for seven weeks!!! The early weeks always fly by! I guess because you start at like 4 or 5 when you find out you're pregnant, so 7 is not long after that. Speaking of having babies during bad weather, what do people do? Do you think they go to the hospital early in case of bad storms, or do they really wait until the last minute and then hope they can get to the hospital in time? I never really thought about it. Schedule c-sections? I hope not.


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - I had to laugh at myself. My great parenting advice - make your husband do stuff. Ha ha. What I meant to say is yes it's tough when your oh doesn't do much but it's totally worth it.


----------



## Hopethisyear

I had 14 eggs retrieved today! Will update more later.


----------



## TTC74

That is fantastic Hope! Fx!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:wohoo: Hope!!! Over a dozen little eggs!!! Wonderful job - I hope you're resting up now. That's a tough one on the bod. Not to mention to had to FLY to get there/back!

terri - good question! I dunno! If a Nor'easter was coming up here when I was due, I think I might still just hang at home? Unless you're starting to experience contractions or something, then hightail it in. Yikes, I hope I don't have to find out! I mean, I DO hope, but I hope the weather cooperates. ;)

Happy almost Friday! we're going to see Tosh tomorrow night in Boston! Anyone watch Tosh.O on Comedy Central? I'm so excited, we love him and I'm sure it's going to be hysterical!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Have a great time at the show. I have seen him a few times and he's funny, but I don't watch him regularly.

Hope-Woohoo!! Are they going to call you today with a fertilization report, and then tell you whether you should plan for 3/5 day/frozen transfer? I'm so excited for you. That really is a great number. Drink lots of fluids, and that will reduce the bloating. Oh...and yesterday Wish2 mentioned being constipated. I didn't have that problem, otherwise of course I would've told you about it. Did you take a painkiller? I did not, but I hear they back you up.

TTC-Do you have an exciting update for us this morning?

AFM-I got my blood drawn this morning and it was nice seeing my favorite phlebotomist. I almost forgot that I was supposed to go in and I told her 'I almost forgot we had a hot date!' She said 'What?! I thought I'd have to go looking for you because you usually come in first thing, and when I didn't see you, I thought you forgot about me!' We hugged after I gave my blood. I told her I'd be back mid July.


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - I love how your 'feeling' is 'Impatient' :haha: Your temps look ridiculously textbook, this better be it!!!

terri - what is it about those women that draw our blood? I absolutely love mine too! she was the one who wanted to stand there while the other nurse called me with my results b/c she was SO excited for me! And then laughed at me when I called back to re-hear what my next steps were. :)


----------



## TTC74

I wish I had an exciting update. the truth is, though, I got BFNs this morning. :( My chart is definitely looking great, though. So, I'm praying that at 10 DPO it's just too early.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Thank you everyone for listening to my ranting and raving.:hugs: :flower: :flow::flow:

I do suffer from anxiety over things, and I have had far too much stress over the last few months so I just couldn't really cope with more. 
I have decided to just turn up and be happy with whatever happens. I have MY baby shower on the 12th of July, so hopefully I can concentrate on that one. I guess my biggest fear is that my husband's family has such high expectations of me... I feel very pressured to make sure I fit in, but it's very hard to fit in when they have a very different culture to my own. I don't want to disappoint anyone. I am also a major hermit, and love my own (or my husband's and daughter's) company, so being paraded in front of 40 of my husband's family members when I have anxiety... ---WITHOUT--- my husband there to hide behind.... ARGHHHHHHH. :brat: :nope: And I can't even drink to calm my nerves!! :shy::shy:

My event coordinator is coming around at 4pm today to start setting up for tomorrow. Sorry to disappoint, ladies, but the balloon arch won't be ready until tomorrow! I think I also have balloon towers. Oh, you heard correctly.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

TTC - I didn't get my BFP until 13 DPO! Hang in there! :dust:


----------



## TTC74

CaribbeanBaby said:


> TTC - I didn't get my BFP until 13 DPO! Hang in there! :dust:

Thanks. I know that a BFP could still be lurking. I'm just SO impatient. I get my beta on Tuesday, but I will be 14 DPO then. So, I should definitely know something from an hpt. To make matters more complicated, I had an extraordinary temp shift this morning. So, that's causing me to be more hopeful but impatient.


----------



## terripeachy

TTC-10dpo is still really early and with amazing temps, I think you're just going to have to be patient! fxfx.

Caribbean-You'll be fine. The family apparently loves you as if they are their own that's why they are doing such nice things and bossing you around! :rofl: I hope it's better than you're expecting and you have a ton of fun. Just try to relax and enjoy it. This will be your last shower in 2015. Then you can have another one next year! *giggle*


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hahah Terri thanks! It won't be my last for 2015 :D My last is in July! And what's all this about another one next year... I think it's YOUR turn next!


----------



## Hopethisyear

terripeachy said:


> Hope-Woohoo!! Are they going to call you today with a fertilization report, and then tell you whether you should plan for 3/5 day/frozen transfer? I'm so excited for you. That really is a great number. Drink lots of fluids, and that will reduce the bloating. Oh...and yesterday Wish2 mentioned being constipated. I didn't have that problem, otherwise of course I would've told you about it. Did you take a painkiller? I did not, but I hear they back you up.

Thanks Terri! I'm waiting to hear back today from RE on the fertilization report and I'm so anxious. I will have to make a decision today whether we do Fresh or FET. I think RE is leaning towards fresh since they had me start estrace last night and supposed to start PIO tonight...ugh. 

Yesterday after the procedure DH & I went out for lunch in Honolulu...Cuban restaurant in Chinatown on a Hawaiian Island LOL! I love our melting pot of people here. By the time we flew home I was in a lot of pain so took it easy with my heating pad and working from home with it today. Tylenol is all I'm allowed for pain, so just drinking lots of water.

Terri - That is so awesome your nurse is so sweet. Are you getting back on the TTC horse in July?

Wish - I've watched Tosh a couple times on tv, have fun tonight!! I'm sure it will be a evening full of laughs :happydance:

TTC - 10dpo is very early for a BFP, I don't usually get them until about 12dpo. Don't lose hope yet :dust: Awesome temp spike, let's hope it stays there!


----------



## TTC74

Interesting note about my temps - yesterday I probably should've recorded a temp of 98.3. 

When I woke up at 6 (when I temp), my just above 98.3. The only reason I didn't record that temp was because I had been up at 4 and walked the dogs. 

At 4, when I got up to walk the dogs, I temped (just in case I was unable to get back to sleep. 

When I woke up at 6 and saw how high my temp was, I chose to record the 4 am temp because I figured that the 6 am temp was just high due to being up and around at 4. 

Now I'm starting to wonder, though . . . Was yesterday the beginning of a triphasic shift that is continuing today? 

I know it doesn't matter. I either am or I'm not. It's just one of those things I ponder during these long TWW days!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

A sneak peek of the balloon arch getting started!

https://oi62.tinypic.com/2cp4ymv.jpg


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTC - Temping can be so frustrating, I wish I had an answer for you.

I just got an email from my nurse and out of 14 eggs, 11 were mature and of those 9 fertilized.


----------



## Vonn

Hope--great numbers! What is the transfer plan?? Fresh/frozen, how many will you put back? So excited for you!!

TTC--I prob would have split the difference btwn the 4 and the 6 temps. But there's no perfect answer to that one. Time will tell on the triphasic. It would fun to see, though!

Caribbean--thanks for the sneak peek! Have fun!

Wish--have fun at the show! I like comedy shows, though once we got invited to a show where the comedian was someone the couple used to like, but he was a total misogynist. Hated on women and yelled at audience members. It was so awkward. 

AFM--usually my bbs hurt pretty bad right up until AF starts, but I woke this morning and they are barely sore at all. Seems like a bad sign. I'll know soon enough!

Going to the in-laws...have a good weekend, ladies!!


----------



## TTC74

Have fun, Vonn!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks Vonn. Our plan is to do CCS unless there are less than 3 embies on day 5 then we will just put them back in. We are playing it all by ear which may be dumb, but I just can't see spending $6500 on 1 or 2 when we can use that money for another round of IVF if needed.

You aren't out yet hun, symptoms can come and go. Have fun at the inlaws this weekend!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hope - wow, congratulations. I gather that is a lot of eggies. SOrry to hear you're in a bit of pain after the procedure.

TTC - I'm hoping your bfp is coming. Frankly the cheapie sticks still had me as a bfn when I had a bfp on a frer and a digi.

Vonn - enjoy the weekend at the inlaws. I hope it makes the weekend go faster for you.

Caribbean - I love the balloon tower. And Terri is right. I'm sure your husbands family just love you which is why they want to throw you this big baby shower. I am the same though with big crowds of people that are my husbands friends and family. I like to just hide behind my husband.

Terri - I'm excited that you are going to try again. I am still hoping you are going to get a natural BFP before then though. MExico would be a great story.

Wish - goodluck tomorrow - which I guess is in two days for you.

Penelope - how are you doing?

Someday - I hope you are keeping well too.

Sorry if I have forgotten you.

AFM - morning sickness seems to be easing so naturally I'm worried about it. This is what happened last time at my mmc and I still don't have a bump of any sort. Seriously bump....come on. I have plenty of fat but I can suck it in.
Two weeks and one day until my scan. Tick tock tick tock tick tock. I can hear the clock. 

My inlaws have taken dd for a couple of hours and I'm supposed to be cleaning. We have people coming round tonight. But what I really want to do is something for myself. So I might just do that instead.


----------



## TTC74

12 DPO BFN for Father's Day. :(


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

I've never had a triphasic chart (and a stunning one at that!) these BFNs are killing me. I can't wait for Tuesday's beta test.


----------



## terripeachy

Ttc-sorry again for the bfn.


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - I'm sorry the father's day BFP didn't work out but I'm still hopeful of your incredible chart and test on Tuesday!!

caribbean - I hope you enjoyed your shower!! 

spud - as everyone is saying to everyone else - symptoms come and go! My boobs aren't excruciatingly sore today, so I'm trying to talk myself into taking the reprieve and not worry. I also didn't bloat last night as much as I did the night before. This whole thing is one giant mind game.


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTC - Sorry hun :hugs: your chart looks darn perfect, now where is that BFP?

Spud - Please keep repeating this to yourself "I am pregnant and I'm going to have nice healthy baby." I know how tough it is to get excited when you have had so many losses, but I really think this is going to be it for you. You are still early for a bump. When is your next scan.


----------



## smithco

Ttc - sorry for your bfn. I got one too with a test 10dpo.


----------



## TTC74

13 DPO BFN. I know I've got my beta tomorrow but it seems like a useless exercise at this point. 13 DPO BFN is pretty significant.


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck today Wish2 and Vonn!! Hope everything turns out exactly the way you want and are expecting!! I know I'll certainly be checking in...

Hope-Did you hear from the doctors over the weekend? Amazing numbers, btw. I'm glad you had so many fertilize! Usually it's about 50%, so you've gone above and beyond.

Caribbean-Love the balloon arch. hee hee. And I forgot you are having two showers. Hope the first one went well. I'm sure it was great.


----------



## Wish2BMom

no good news to update with today, ladies. The embryo is still behind. It did grow, but it's further behind than it was last week. 
So last week I was 6w4d and the embryo was measuring at 5w6d
Today I'm 7w4d and the embryo is measuring at 6w2d - so I'm more than a week behind now.
there was a heartbeat but it was only at 58bpm where it should be over 100bpm
And she said the yolk sac was enlarged - it should be around 5mm and ours was 6.

so 3 signs point to this embryo is not developing correctly and is not a viable pregnancy. So I get to choose between miscarrying naturally (which to my heart feels like the most humane thing since there is still a heartbeat), use a suppository pill that will force the miscarriage or schedule a D&C. I think I'm going to schedule a D&C b/c if I chose the natural way, it could be today or 3 weeks from now or anytime in between. I want my body to get back to normal and not have a surprise miscarriage while I'm out at someone's house or grocery shopping, you know?

so, all in all, i'm ok. it sucks really really bad, and I'm sure I'll work through those emotions at some point but we also know it's common and there's always a chance of this. 

Vonn - I hope you have the best news of all today!!! 

TTC - still HOH for you tomorrow!


----------



## AugustBride6

Darn it, Wish! I am so sorry you are going through this. :hugs:


----------



## somedayisnow

Vonn- I hope you get good news today. :flower:

Wish - I'm so sorry. This just breaks my heart. :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

Oh, Wish, no! I am sooooo sorry you got this news. Poor little bean and poor you! I'm sure you will make the right decision for you. Take a little time process, I'm sure the emotions are so raw. You are strong and positive, you'll be alright in time, I'm sure of that. Big hugs to you!:hug:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh, Wish2. :hugs: I am so sorry that your little bean didn't develop properly. I know about the emotional side of things all too well. I'm so, so heartbroken for you. It's so freaking unfair. :cry: Hopefully you and DH can talk it out, figure out what's best and start moving forward. 

I will tell you (and I hate having to go through all this first to share my experiences), that after my D&C, I got AF about 33 days later, so you still have a while to wait before your body gets back to normal. I can't say how long it takes naturally, but I felt the same as you and didn't want to be having a great day when all of a sudden bleeding/spotting shows up. Ick..I would not choose to be a hermit and wait at home for that to happen or see it happen, so that is why I went with the procedure. It was physically painless, emotionally, really, truly a sad day.

You can always PM me if you want to chat/talk/text. <3


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I am sorry Wish :( We were all keeping our fingers crossed for you :( Terri has some great advice... And you know you can always get support here no matter what! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, ladies. I really, truly appreciate the support and hugs and thoughts. I have decided to go with the D&C definitely b/c of those reasons that you noted, Terri. I read a few stories online about those that went with the medication and even then, there could be complications or need for a D&C anyway, so may as well just skip to that step. Thank you for the offer to talk. I may reach out but as of now, I'm pretty ok. I think this last week to prepare for the worst helped, and trying to be pragmatic from the beginning.

But it IS f'ing annoying, isn't it?? ugh - you do everything right and there's still that nugget of nature/good luck that has to fall in line too. 

I'm hoping the same happens to me re: days til my next AF, and we can get started on round 2 in August. We still have one frozen embie that became a nice blast (I'm calling it 'Ace', as in our ace in the hole), so we can do that w/o all the stimming again. OR we can choose to go the whole route, get more eggs, do the PGD this time if we want (which I still don't think we would), etc. I guess 94% of embies survive the thaw, then it's hoping that the one transferred takes at all....ugh. I wish 2 had survived to blast.

anywho....

VONN - when are you getting your results???


----------



## TTC74

So sorry Wish. :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Oh Wish, I am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. My heart breaks for you and dh. Sorry to jump right into the nitty gritty but I thought I'd tell you I wish I just got the d&c straight away. I waited 7 weeks to miscarry naturally before mine only to be told I would probably have never miscarried naturally and that the pill probably would have made me hemorrhage. Physically it was very easy. Emotionally I was a wreck and I think my depression from it was made worse by waiting so long.
I'm sorry you have to go through this. It totally sucks.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, spud - that's exactly what I need right now. I'm quite solid on the decision just to get it over with. I don't even necessarily know that I want the comfort of my own home b/c I don't want to remember something like this happening in my bathroom (weird, prob, I know). So I'll just be able to come home and relax for the rest of the day afterwards and carry on.

well geez - they just called and we're doing the D&C bright and early tomorrow morning at 7:30am. They don't mess around, huh? Preg test scheduled for next Tues.


----------



## terripeachy

They sure don't mess around. Wine in a few days!! My doc was pretty convincing that I get mine done soon too. They will probably send out the tissue for pathology and that will take about a week to get results. Again, this is the pits but it's better that it happened now rather than later. It still sucks big time though. You sound like you're ok. Hope that's the case. :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi wish - having gone through natural miscarriages (that were straightforward) and a d&c I much preferred the operation. I think I needed someone to say these things beforehand too and I wish I had the d&c much sooner. My nurse said I could have one glass of wine the evening of the operation which I did. I'm not a huge drinker but I needed it That night. 
Once again big hugs. I think we as woman are strong and even though we will never forget our beautiful little angels we get through these things.


----------



## Vonn

Wish--getting the d&c right away allows the healing process to start asap. I'm glad for that for you. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow morning...and all day. :kiss:

AFM--no dice this cycle. I am not surprised, but I am increasingly disappointed. I left a note for my dr to see in my chart asking to be more aggressive about trying to stimulate multiple mature follicles. (I have to leave notes since I never see my dr, only nurses, unless I schedule a consult 6 weeks out. Sooo frustrating, but they can cram in way more patients that way and rake in the bucks. DH and I are meeting with the dr on July 29.) I got a voicemail saying I had a negative result and that the dr saw the note and is putting me on follistim and menopur (nun's pee!). He also wanted to point out that my amh is so shitty that it's likely I can't hardly be stimulated. Thanks for the vote of confidence, doc!

Thank you all for the wonderful support, enthusiasm, and interest. It really does mean the world to me. I am so thankful to have you all on this journey with me. I really look forward to having you celebrate with me...someday! :flower:


----------



## TTC74

I'm sorry Vonn. I expect the same news tomorrow.


----------



## smithco

I'm really sorry too Wish and Vonn.

Don't give up yet ttc74. Sometimes the unexpected can happen. Sometimes there are exceptions to the rule.


----------



## Lee37

Hi Ladies! :flower: I recognize a few names here and can see this is a great group! :)

I am just returning to the TTC boards after a miscarriage 2 weeks ago (naturally) at 12 weeks. This was my second loss and was a mmc, I found out at 9 wks that the baby measured 6wks, had no heart beat and there was an enlarged yolk sac. I'm still spotting and dealing with the emotional side of this but hoping to try again one day soon.

Wish, very sorry to hear what you're going through...so sad. I will be thinking of you tomorrow and hope you will be feeling much better soon. :hugs:

Spud, I think I would be feeling the same way as you after having gone through losses, especially after a long difficult one, but try not to worry. Take it one day, one hour or even one minute at a time if you have to. Will be keeping FX all continues to go great for you!

Hi Terri! Nice to see you here :) Hope you're doing good. :hug: 

Hello to everyone else as well. Wishing you all lots of :dust:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Vonn - I'm sorry hun :hugs: Good luck with the nun's pee. I just finished that and it wasn't bad at all.

Lee - Welcome! I'm sorry to hear about your MMC. Hopefully you won't have to be in this thread long and will be moving on to a pregnancy thread.

AFM - Out of 9 fertilized only 4 made it to day four. We are going to see how many survive until tomorrow but we are planning to do a frozen cycle.


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-I'm so sorry that you also got bad results, and your doctor is an a-hole. I just feel like cursing!! hee hee. I was expecting three good news reports this week from you, Wish and TTC, and now it looks like things have all gone to pot. I'm sorry ladies. :hugs:

Lee-Welcome!! Hopefully your stay here will be short and WE'LL be back on the pregnancy boards together. Glad you found us.

Wish-Hope all goes well today, considering. Just take it easy and watch a funny movie or two when you get home and eat ice cream and other junk that you like. 

Hope-Four is still really good, and I'm glad you have the plan for next cycle. Just remember, you will forget about all of this by next month when you're pregnant!! Are you still going to have to fly back and forth for the FET cycle, or do they just tell you what to do, and you go in on a certain date? Sorry for a million questions every time I post. 

AFM-My dad left this morning. :cry: He said 'Everything was great. Thanks.' I thought that was really nice. And then I saw his father's day card still on the table. HA!!HA!! We don't normally give cards (a phone call is enough), but my husband always sends his dad a card, so he thought my dad would like one. I guess not. In other news, we're headed out tomorrow morning so I'll probably just be reading from here on out. Go make babies everyone!! <3


----------



## TTC74

I would think it was comical if I weren't so irritated. I drove 20 mins to RE's office for a beta test only to be told "we only do them after a positive hpt or when AF is a week late." HELLO?! You couldn't have told me that when you scheduled the appt so that I could've just called in?! It's not like I'm already irritated from the procedure not working and irritable due to PMS!


----------



## terripeachy

Are you serious?! What a waste of time. Sorry TTC. Yeah, it's really not your day, but it's still early so hopefully things still have time to get better!


----------



## Wish2BMom

well the D&C got moved to 11am, gotta be there at 10am (they had an emergency surgery that bumped me - I GUESS that's ok ;)) so I came to check for some good news.

Vonn - that blows and so does doc. At this point, I am imagining the actual message you got saying just that!! 'yep, amh is shitty so.....I dunno what you're gonna do!' My amh is awful too and I just got preggo so suck it, Vonn's doc!

TTC - I'm also sorry for what you're going through!! 27-ish days of hope we have all to be blasted in the one minute. We are a resilient species.

terri - Where ya headed? Is this the Mexico trip? that's not for another week or so, is it? And Mt Washington is over 7/4? Look at me, I'm trying to now keep YOUR schedule straight too! 
And thanks, yeah, i'm doing ok. I've told LO 'thanks for trying!' :) I am curious as to what they find out with the pathology. Though it sounded like it was our choice as to whether it was sent out or not. I don't know if something like that is covered. 

I am definitely coming home and going to bed to watch movies and nap. Wine is definitely in my future, that is for damn sure. Though I was thinking about it, it's been somewhat nice not drinking for almost 2 months. I'll be good. I am dreaming about this espresso/peanut butter/frozen yogurt protein smoothie at a place on the way home, though. :) Could be b/c I'm fasting and can't have a damn thing right now.

Lee - welcome! I'm so sorry about your loss. It has to be ridiculously heartbreaking at 12 weeks. I hope your stay here is short-lived as well (or hell, join us til the end as I plan on doing!), but let's have fun in the meantime.

Hope - 4 is still good!! 2 for now, 2 for later! :) do you know how many you plan on transferring?

Huge hi and thank you to all. You've helped me through these ups and downs more than you know.

And sorry for all the cussing - I'm HANGRY! :grr:


----------



## Lanfear333

I'm so sorry Wish, Vonn and TTC.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-HA!!HA!! @ trying to keep my schedule. Yes, I'm hours away from continental tour. That sounds so fancy, so I'm going with it. Where are you going? 'On a continental tour, Ilene. Doesn't everybody do that in the summer?' hee hee. That's my snobby voice. Ilene is my imaginary country club friend. hee hee. We drink martinis at lunchtime while we wait for our husbands to meet us at the club after they talk business on the golf course. 

Anyway...yes, this weekend Mexico, next weekend riding to Mt. Washington and New Brunswick, Cananda and beyond! I'm hoping to go to PEI/Nova Scotia if I can swing it. We'll see what the weather/time brings.

The pathology is probably covered because they want to make sure what they removed is a 'product of pregnancy.' So gross sounding, but it could be something else, so they want to make sure you're ok. I think you can also have genetic testing done on the remains to find out chromosomal type stuff, but that may not be covered. I didn't do that because a) I'm cheap and b) If it something related to my husband, I don't want to know. I already sometimes resent his faulty sperm, so knowing more would make me feel even worst. The point is, it didn't work. That's all I need to know.


----------



## smithco

You ladies are tough. Way tougher than I have been and haven't been through nearly as much. (Yet...) 
Makes me look like a bit of a numbskull frankly. 

I have a fertility appointment tomorrow. Getting some rest results back.


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTC - What a waste of time, I would be so upset with my office. You probably had a lot more patience with them than I would have.

Wish - Thinking of you today sweetie. Get some rest and have DH make you that yummy sounding smoothie.

Terri - I'm so envious of your upcoming travels! I've always wanted to go to Nova Scotia.

AFM - Still waiting to hear if all 4 survived the night and how many will be frozen. I'm so nervous.


----------



## Wish2BMom

so is everybody ready for this....?

D&C didn't happen today. B/c there was a heartbeat, albeit really low, they couldn't perform it. I got the call as I'm laying on the bed all undressed in the johnny hanging out. Thankfully no IV yet! My RE called and said that they made a mistake - they can't do a D&C until there is no heartbeat. They would do another ultrasound and if they saw something, I'd have to go home and wait. AWESOME. We got in there and they saw a little flicker, about the same rate as yesterday. All docs said it's extremely, extremely probable that this will still not work out, but there is that slim chance and they HAVE seen it where this is just a slow starter. My RE has seen it happen all of one time. So.....got dressed, headed home and stopped to get that smoothie I wanted. Tried to get over the fact that I took a day of PTO for nothing - still working on getting over that.

I'm ok, I think we both are giving this LO some faith. I'm back on the crinone and we will just see. I think I'm going to start exercising again b/c hell if that is going to change anything. Maybe a run this weekend - maybe it could use some faster blood pumping through it. Who knows, but I'm done being slothy to 'protect' it - let's get this bugger going.

sorry - obviously i'm just thinking 'out loud' here...so much to work through - mourn, don't mourn; hope, don't hope; move on, stay here. Sheesh.

smith - you'll deal with all of this the way you need to if the time comes. I hope it doesn't for you, though.

Hope - I hope all 4 made it safely through the night!! keep us posted!

terri - awesome - have a MUY BUENO time!!! get yer lambada on!


----------



## Lanfear333

Well I still have my fingers crossed for you then, Wish. I hope whatever the conclusion, you get answers soon.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Wish - ARGH talk about being in limbo.. I really hope your little bean just does its thing and gets growing! This is where you definitely want to fast forward time so you don't have to wait for the results.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish - Limbo sucks but, there is still a heartbeat which I'm hoping is great news. I think a run and getting the blood pumping is a great idea, but I'm no Dr. (don't overdo yourself though) I hope you and your little bean are enjoying your smoothie. I'm keeping everything crossed for you and your little bub.

AFM - Our four little embryos have made it to day 5 and we have 2 more struggling that they are going to keep an eye on. So we may have 6 embies!!


----------



## TTC74

Wish - I'm hoping for the best for you and your LO. I'm sorry you have to go through this. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Hope-good news for sure. Hopefully those two stick it out! Keep growing!!

Wish2-maybe a speedy d&c wasn't the best option but I'm glad they always check before they go forward. That is one saving grace. Enjoy your smoothie and your run.


----------



## Vonn

TTC--what a mess, I would have been so pissed (excuse the language). It's bad enough to feel/know that this cycle didn't work, without needlessly running all over town. Yuck! :nope:

Hope--that is great result! I soooo hope you end up with 6 little beans. Do you know when you'll do the transfer yet? I want you PUPO!! :baby:

Terri--I want to hang out with you and Ilene. Ha ha! Have a fantastic vacation. Drink at the swim up bar, have a massage on the beach, wear sunscreen, and make a BABY! (Well, I don't know where you are going or what you are doing, but the last two suggestions work no matter what :winkwink:.)

Wish--OMG. Holy crap, you are dealing with some crazy stuff! I bet you were just dumbfounded. You have the absolutely best attitude, so that rocks! I agree with the exercise idea, get that LO lots of oxygenated blood to jumpstart its growth. What a crazy situation. :wacko:

Smith--the longer you are on this journey, the tougher you get. Hope it's not a long stay for you, but if it is, you'll find the strength.

Caribbean--we need a report on the shower! Did I miss a post or are you holding out on us? How'd the stress-inducing gift-opening go? Was sitting under a balloon arch all you hoped it would be? :haha:

AFM--just waiting for AF. I thought it would come immediately since I was spotting already, but not yet. Probably overnight or tomorrow. Then it's on to IUI cycle #5. Bring on the injections!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I uploaded a few pics! These are the only photos I have, as I wasn't able to take any myself and had to rely on my niece in law to email some to me, and this is what she gave me! But I DID get the balloon arch in. Sorry the pics are so small! I uploaded them all at once onto a new website and they all ended up smaller than I thought. 

(Took out some pics for privacy reasons!)

The food, which was yummy. We had the same caterer for our wedding reception. All local food and dishes!

https://l2.picsurge.com/H1QwQ0/vg8DVJHCsm.jpg

Some of the guests, and also my giant 'guess the jellybean' count wine glass. I have stolen that as it will be my first glass of wine after I have the baby :D

https://l2.picsurge.com/H1QwQ0/OuJiR758I4.jpg

Yes, you see correctly. This is my SECOND balloon arch. Because a Balloon Arch Queen can't just have one. 

https://l1.picsurge.com/1bx2su/rsWzI8aaEz.jpg

More balloons

https://l1.picsurge.com/1bx2su/A6LQj4Dlrg.jpg


The gifts! I received SO many gifts! A few were duplicates as there is only one store on the island and most people didn't buy from the registry. I also received quite a few items of clothing that won't get worn but hopefully I can find someone who can use them. 

https://l2.picsurge.com/H1QwQ0/bfOvlZQFmF.jpg


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome pics, Caribbean!! The party seemed like fun. Glad you enjoyed it. Thanks for sharing pictures!


----------



## Lanfear333

Nice party, Caribbean! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Wish2BMom

caribbean - excellent party! I love the pics! your expression in the first one is priceless and every caption is perfect. I'll be really jealous if I only have one arch one day. Are a lot of the gifts more useful than you thought they would be?

terri - yeah, what Vonn said! you and Ilene sound like a lot of fun! hahaha

vonn - I hope AF gets here soon so you can move on to #5. Why do I feel like we're allllllways waiting in this process? :shrug:

Hello to all of the lovely ladies I didn't have a direct message for. :hugs: to you all

afm - I had a little chat with the lentil last night. I think we're on the same page, we'll see what happens on Monday am. thank you for your thoughts on exercising - I can't do too much, I don't think, b/c I think that would route the blood to my muscles to repair them. But I do feel strongly about getting in some running for that oxygenated blood, like you said Vonn.


----------



## TTC74

No AF yet. My temp is up a bit. Still have negative digi, though and AF is due today. So, I'm sure I'm out. I wish AF would just show and put me out of the misery of the wait.


----------



## kellb

hi everyone, ive just joined this forum as we have decided at 44 that we are going to try for a baby, im so nervous and i have no idea what all the abreviations on these forums mean :-( help plx


----------



## TTC74

It's official! :witch: got me.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Am I showing yet??? 

https://oi60.tinypic.com/34jdslj.jpg


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Welcome Kellb. Which abbreviations do you want to know about? I am sure I don't even know some...


Sorry to hear, TTC :( We were watching your chart closely!


----------



## TTC74

kellb - I found this on another thread - 

BabyandBump Lingo & Abbreviations

0 - 9
2WW (aka. TWW) - Two Week Wait - Luteal Phase - 14 days after ovulation 

A
AF - Aunt Flo, menstruation, period 
AH - Assisted Hatching 
AI - Artificial Insemination 
AKA - Also Known As 

B
BABY ASPIRIN - aka. children's aspirin which contains only 80mg of aspirin used to quiet immune system 
BAW - Board at work
BBT - Basal Body Temperature 
BD - Baby Dance, Sex 
Beta - Blood test for PG 
BFN - Big Fat Negative (Pregnancy Tests) 
BFP - Big Fat Positive (Pregnancy Test) 
BTW - By the way 
BC - Birth Control 
BCP - Birth Control Pills 
BIL - Brother in-law 
BBs - BooBies AKA Breasts, Boobs, funbags etc.
BA - Baby Aspirin 
BM - Breast Milk
BPM - Beats per minute
BOB - Baby on board

C
CB - Clear Blue Pregnancy Test 
CBFM - Clear Blue Fertility Monitor
CD - Cycle Day 
CL - Corpus Luteum 
CM- Cervical Mucus, Icky Sticky
CP - Cervical Position 
C# - Cycle Number 
CP - Cervical Position 

D
DD - Dear Daughter 
DH- Dear Husband 
DP - Dancing Partner; spouse, or significant other 
DPO - Days Past Ovulation 
DB - Dear Boyfriend 
DS - Dear Son 
DTD - Doing The Dance, BD, sex
DPT - Days Post-Transfer 
D&C - Dilate and Curettage

E
EC - Embryo Cyro/Freezing 
EDD - Estimated Due Date 
EPO - Evening Primrose Oil 
EWCM - Egg-White Cervical Mucus 
ER - Egg Retrieval 
ET - Egg transfer 
EPT - Early Pregnancy Test 
EPU - Early pregnancy unit
ETA - Edited to add
EVAP - Evaporation

F
FIL - Father in law 
FMU - First morning urine
FOB - Father of baby
FRER - First Response Early Result (Pregnancy Test)
FXed - Fingers crossed
FRER - First response early result
FAO - For attention of

G
GP - General Practitioner 
Gyno - Gynaecologist

H
HCG - Human Chorionic Gonadotropin - detected in HPTs 
HPT - Home Pregnancy Test 
HSG - Hysterosalpingogram - x-ray 
HB - Heartbeat

I
ICSI - Micro Fertilization
IUI - Intrauterine Insemination 
IVF - In Vitro Fertilization 
IC - Internet Cheapie
IYKWIM - If you know what i mean
IRL - In real life
IYO - In your opinion
IMO - In my opinion
IB - Implantation bleeding

K
KEGELS - The muscle used to stop the flow of urine. 

L
LH - Luteinizing Hormone - detected in OPKs 
LOL - Laughing Out Loud 
LP - Luteal Phase, days between ov & AF 
LMAO - Laughing my ass off 
LAP - Laparoscopy 
LMP - Last Menstrual Period 
LSP - Low Sperm Count 
LO - Little One

M
MC, m/c - Miscarriage 
MMC - Missed miscarriage
MF - Malefactor 
MIL - Mother in law 
M/S, MS - Morning Sickness 
NP - No Problem 

N
NTNP - Not trying, not preventing

O
O or OV - Ovulation 
OH - Other Half
OPK - Ovulation Predictor Kit 
OB/GYN - Obstetrician/Gynaecologist 
OMG - Oh My God/Goodness
OP - Original poster

P
PG - Pregnancy, pregnant 
PNV - Prenatal Vitamin 
PCO - Polycystic Ovaries 
PCOD - Polycystic Ovary Disease 
PCOS - Polycystic Ovary Syndrome 
PMA - Positive mental attitude
PMS - Pre-menstrual Syndrome 
POAS - Pee on a stick (Home Pregnancy Test) 
PND - Post Natal Depression
PGP - see SPD

R
RE - Reproductive Endocrinologist - doctor who specializes in fertility problems 
R-FSH - Recombinant Human Follicle Stimulating Hormone 
ROBI - A term used which refers to Robitussin and Guaifenesin Syrup (expectorant) used to thin CM 
ROFL - Rolling on the Floor Laughing 

S
SOD - Sex on Demand 
SA - Semen Analysis 
SAHM - Stay at Home Mom 
SAHD - Stay-At-Home Dad 
SIL - Sister in law 
STD - Sexually Transmitted Disease 
SMEP - Sperm meets egg plan
SPD - Symphysis pubis dysfunction - Also know as PGP, Pelvic girdle pain

T
TCOYF - *Taking Charge of Your Fertility* by Toni Weschler 
TR - Tubal Reversal 
TTC - Trying To Conceive 
TMI - Too Much Information 
TR - Tubal Reversal 
TIA - Thanks in Advance
TWW - Two week wait

U
U/S - Ultrasound 
UTI - Urinary Tract Infection 

W
WAH - Work at Home
WAHM - Work at Home Mum
WAHD - Work at Home Dad
WAHP - Work at Home Parents

Y
YI Yeast Infection


----------



## Wish2BMom

someone needs to add 'AFM' into that list! It tripped up another lovely lady in another thread and it's an ongoing joke now. She always wondered who 'afm' was in the thread b/c she never saw them.
It means 'and for me' :)

caribbean - gorgeous bump! not long now! I meant to say that the new dress looked great too and matched everything so well!

TTC - I'm so sorry, hun :hugs: I'd almost rather your temps didn't look so dang good post-O if it's not going to happen! you're always turning out stellar temp rises!


----------



## smithco

Sorry about af ttc and thanks for the abbreviations. I had no idea what some of them were browsing the forum. 

I hope things are going well Wish. 

A little update from me. My Amh is 11. Apparently that is good for 39 says the doc. My bf has to give his "collection" for another SA. The previous one didn't work cuz I got it to the clinic to late. I drove like maniac but we live too far. He's not pleased about doing at the clinic this time at all. Haha


----------



## Taurus8484

You forgot one.....what about WTF!!!! Lol


----------



## Taurus8484

Thinking of you wish xx

Nice pics Caribbean.....even better bump

Hi everyone else


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA! well, everyone knows what WTF means already!! :)

how's everyone doing? almost Friday!

8 weeks today - drinking my smoothies, etc etc. I think I might have overdone the run yesterday, though. But it was hot and I didn't even run the whole way! I almost passed out in the shower and ended up with a headache last night that has lovingly seeped into this morning. I was drinking plenty of water, though, so I know it wasn't dehydration. Oh well.

I hope everyone is well! :flower:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Carribbean - Cute bump and photos!

TTC - Great list! I learned some new ones today :)

Taurus - I love you profile picture.

Wish - Don't overdo it hun & drink lots of water like you are doing. How are you feeling today?

AFM - My clinic was able to biopsy 6 embryos for PGD and we are so excited. We hope at least one comes back ok to transfer. This is all such a learning process as at each step we are weeding out what our reasons for miscarriage have been. I can't believe we had 6 embryos make it this far though :cloud9: Please God may one of these be our THB!


----------



## Spudtastic

Saw a great modern family episode where Phil uses WTF texting his kids thinking it meant 'Why The Face'.


----------



## Wish2BMom

YES, Spud!! I remember that episode! it was one of the very first ones I think. That show is so classic.

Hope - that's SO FANTASTIC!!! :wohoo: I'm so happy that you got so many embies and they tested each one! When is your FET date? ugh, all this waiting - just get PUPO already, huh? I'm doing fine, thank you. Feeling super bloated, so that's always fun. Some tugs and pulls while out on my walk but other than that, normal. 

don't know if I'll be on again until after our u/s on Monday - have a lovely weekend, ladies!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish - Have a fabulous weekend! All those tugs and pulls are good signs of you baby growing in there. I don't have a FET date yet. I'm waiting for AF to start then I should have more of a timeline. Come on AF. I should get the PGD results in a couple weeks (more waiting LOL)


----------



## Vonn

Hope--weeks to go before you get the results? No!! Okay, it'll go by fast, I hope. Excited for you & next steps!

Wish--action happening down there is a great sign that the LO is growing stronger. I soooo hope it continues!

Hi everyone else, happy weekend!

AFM--had my day 3 baseline ultrasound today. I have 2 antral follicles on both ovaries. That's the most I've had, so I'm pleased with that. I'm doing both follistim and menopur this cycle; I really, really hope to get multiple mature follicles this time. C'mon ovaries, cooperate please!! The menopur injection was kind of a disaster because the needle syringe I got was different than the one in the injection video & I struggled to figure it out. It'll be easier now, though. Lots of injections this cycle! Hoping I don't have any bad side effects from the menopur.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi everyone.
Firstly thank you to everyone who said lovely words to me when I was having my panic last week. my mantra all week has been 'iI'm pregnant and I'm having a healthy baby'. It was very helpful. Now however I'm in panic mode again. I'm nearly 12 weeks and going through the same symptoms from my mmc - no bump, sickness easing. I'm just trying to forget about it because whatever happens there is nothing I can do.

I meant to reply to everyone individually but I'm on my phone laying on the sofa getting my evening sickness do I'm feeling lazy. 

It's been a stressful day today so I'd really appreciate a cold fruity mocktail brought to me by a cute flirty waiter followed by a platter of deep fried crumbed camembert with some nice dips for it. Too much to ask? nah I don't think so.


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi everyone :wave:
I was MIA as was down and needed a bit of time out. Anyways i tested today @16dpo and got this - pic attached. Am a bit scared as I am just 6 weeks post lap/dye/ d& c surgery :(
 



Attached Files:







20150628_104859.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Spudtastic

:happydance: Nikki - :happydance: :happydance::happydance: I have tears of joy for you. I'm so excited. Congratulations.


----------



## Spudtastic

That's the best news I've heard all day.


----------



## penelopejones

Yay, Nikki! I've been MIA too and so sorry about the crappy news on this thread lately. Wish, TTC, Vonn- thinking of you! 

AFM, was on vacation last week at my parent's place right during O time. DH and I managed bd'ing twice but not sure that will be enough this cycle. We had a private place to stay the first few nights, but then had to sleep in the same room as my daughter for part of it so we didn't bd. :( 

I'm about 6dpo now and feeling super nauseated, which is weird, but I'm wondering if it is just something I ate yesterday? Too soon for symptoms, but I took a test anyway and it was bfn, of course. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Taurus8484

OMG Nikki......that is fantastic!!!!! Yay!!!! So happy for you xx was wondering where you had gone

That's a nice strong line too


----------



## Vonn

Nikki--thanks for the line porn and the amazing news! Yippee!! :loopy::bfp::headspin: 
That is a great line, so so happy for you. I know you feel apprehension, but always remember you can't get your rainbow baby without a BFP, so have a mini-celebration that you've jumped the first hurdle. Is it unusual to get pg 6 weeks after your procedure? And what were your clues, aside from not having AF at 16DPO?


----------



## Gypsey4

Woohoo! Congratulations Nikki! This thread stalker is glad to see some good news!


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm so stressed. So my mil is annoying. They came around ours yesterday at 5.00pm fpr a drink and some nibbles. At 5.30pm I said excuse me I need to put the ski transport bookings into the calender before the booking shop closes because they made some errors yesterday and they weren't opened when I looked yesterday. So I'm on the laptop trying to concentrate and mil just sits next to me (yes I went elsewhere) and talks non stop about crap. Ugggg anyway. Then dh says he doesn't want to do housework when he's not working.Seriously he doesn't do any anyway including putting dishes in the dishwasher, beer bottle empties in the recycling or putting his shoes in the rack.

Anyway this is neither here nor there. It's not the reason why I'm stressed. I think I have the same symptoms as my mmc. I'm 12 weeks today and I can suck my stomach in so it's concave. I can't find a uterus. Any uterus feels empty and lifeless. My ms is getting better. It's like a repeat. I can't stop crying. I have a midwife appointment Thursday and a scan next week.


----------



## TTC74

Spud - sorry you're so stressed. I don't know what to say beyond what has already been said about trying to stay calm unless you actually get bad news from the scan. I know that's easier said than done, though. We are here for you regardless. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm home ladies!! Sorry to hear about AF, TTC. 

Spud-like the others say, just wait until Thursday. Symptoms come and go especially morning sickness. By now it should be waning off anyway. It's hard to remain calm but you can do it. 

Wish2-best of luck tomorrow. You do have a fighting chance so keep fighting! 

Mexico was wonderful! The resort wasn't as nice as Ilene and I have grown accustomed to, but it's better than being at work and it wasn't as hot as if expected either. Hubs and I got a good dose of BD in and since my dad wasn't around it was even better! :haha: I think I'll have a chance this month although I haven't temped so I have no idea where the egg is at the moment. I'm home for a few days and then I'm off to Canada, so we'll have to do our best with hoping we caught that little girl. The wedding was beautiful and my classmate's friends and family were awesome. Lots of time in the pool and I'm darker than dark. Love it. 

Oh and Nikki, I was almost in tears seeing those two lines this afternoon. Rock on, mama. So happy for you!! 

Hi to everyone else. I missed you!


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy - jealous about the trip. Its so cold here. Last night was ridiculous.....well cold for were i live anyways.....heres hoping you catch that egg xx

Spud - those feelings are totally normal and i understand how you feel. Just stay positive xx


----------



## Spudtastic

TTC, Terri and Taurus - thanks for the positive thoughts. You must be fed up of my panics by now. I'm breathing in and out and making myself be positive. 
I haven't got much work in today though. I've spent most of it googling '12 weeks pregnant and I have a flat stomach' or something along those lines and it seems many people don't feel their uterus until 13 or 14 weeks. Or they could if they knew what they were looking for. ha.

TTC - I am so sorry that your last cycle didn't work for you. I really hope the next cycle is the one for you.

Terri - I hope you are well and truly knocked up. I hope mexico has worked it's magic.

Taurus - oh i hate the cold. It's been minus five here in the mornings with black ice on the roads. I keep dreaming of Fiji and Singapore, which doesn't actually help winter go any quicker. 

Penelope - I'm glad you popped in and said hello. I have been wondering how you have been getting on.

Nikki - how are you feeling today? peed on any more sticks?

Wish - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your little bean.


----------



## Nikki1979

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. 

TTC - I am sorry about AF :hugs:

Spud - I know the feeling but you have already seen your baby so I am sure everything is okay. At around 11 weeks the placenta takes over so you feel less symptoms. With my son, all my symptoms stopped sometime between 6-8 weeks. Not sure when, it been so long. 

Vonn - This month I barely had any symptoms. I think AF not coming was the only symptom ( I didnt test early though thinking my cycles had gone wonky after the lap). 

Terri - I am jealous as well. I am at home with the heater on right now.


----------



## Nikki1979

Spud - yes I peed on the sticks twice today. Once in the doctors office and once at home. I did a clearblue digital and it showed 2-3 weeks :happydance: I would have been worried sick if it was 1-2 weeks. I should be getting my progesterone and HCG results from the doctor in a few days.


----------



## Spudtastic

Nikki - :happydance::holly: :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay for 2-3 weeks. Please let us know what your HCG is (just because I'm interested).


----------



## Wish2BMom

CONGRATS, Nikki!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Soooooo happy for you!
yeah, how did you get preg 6 weeks after D&C? Did you have an AF in between then and now?

Vonn - FX'ed for multiple follies for you this time around. I didn't feel a thing from my stims (menopur and Gonal-F) except exhaustion, so I hope you feel the same or less.

Ozzie girls - brrrrrr!! I am not looking forward to going back into winter. It was only 53 here this morning, I'm in a sweatshirt and jeans! annoying!!

spud - well, I feel like I can relate so much more to your anxieties so try to stay calm, sister. But I get it. I never knew that the Worrying Mom stuff starts IMMEDIATELY.

terri - welcome back! so glad you had a great time and I hope the unbridled BD'ing, with the romance of a wedding, made your miracle baby! darker than dark - damn you!! I need some cullah (that's how we say it in the NE ;))

penelope - so glad to see you pop up! I've missed you!

Hello to all you other stalkers out there - lan, gypsey, kfs, august, caribbean (though you're not really a stalker), and anyone I can't think of off the top of my head. :wave:

afm - no HB this morning. I'm somewhat relieved b/c of all of the signs already pointing to it not developing well. I'd have been so concerned that there were chromosomal problems and things would just be dicey the whole time. And to have to make the decision later if tests came back as positive for things they shouldn't be positive for - I'm glad my body and nature took care of things for me. Still sad, though. Anyway, D&C tomorrow and then it seems we will be doing another fresh cycle so we can get another couple of embies (hopefully). Sounds like things won't start with that until end of August? I dunno. So - I'll enjoy the 4th of July pool party we're going to this weekend, the Foo Fighters concert we have coming up, etc. I may even rejoin kickboxing for a couple of months. Thanks again for all of the well wishes. <3 Let's pool that energy for Nikki's bean and some upcoming BFPs now!!! Vonn and TTC - you're up!!


----------



## penelopejones

So sorry, Wish! That really sucks. I guess knowing what is coming is better than not knowing (and just having a mc happen...). You sound pretty levelheaded about the whole thing. But it is okay to be sad too. :hugs:


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Nikki!!!

Penelope-nice to see you here again.

Terri-so glad you enjoyed your vacation and got some good BDing. It's always nice when you don't have to be concerned about others in the house. I hope you got that egg, though.

Spud-if it makes you feel ANY better, my MS started to go away between 11 and 12 weeks. I couldn't feel my uterus until a couple weeks later.

Wish-I'm sorry to hear that things didn't work out, but am glad you have your plans in place to keep trying. I am totally jealous of your Foo Fighters tickets!!! Enjoy the 4th and the concert, both.

Hello to everyone else!

I do have an ultrasound pic from Friday to share. It's the standard profile. We did get one where it looks like he's giving us a thumbs up!
 



Attached Files:







Rand Profile.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Oh no..I'm so sorry. The emotional roller coaster you've been on has to have been terrible. Yes, you have an exciting week ahead, so try to focus on that, and like penelope said, it's ok to be sad. You never know when it will hit you, but whenever it happens, you'll be ok. :hugs: Love ya, and so, so sorry.


Lanfear-Thanks for the picture. Awww..hee hee.


----------



## Vonn

Lanfear--I cannot believe you are 20 weeks already! Thanks for the baby pic, so sweet. It's getting close to time for another bump pic.

Penelope--good to see you on here again. Hope you are well.

Terri--I really hope you just made a free baby!!! That would be the best.

Spud--I think it's natural to have doubts after what you have been through. Just keep battling back with positive thoughts. All you can do is have hope. And maybe schedule more scans just for reassurance. (I don't even know if that's possible...) And sorry your mil is driving you bonkers.

Nikki--:bfp: congrats again! So, you've been to the dr? When do you go back? How soon do you get a scan?

Wish--oh, sweetie, I am so sad for you. This will be tough, but you will be okay. You've got lots of people rooting for you. There is comfort in knowing, in having a final answer and an end to the confusion. As I've said before, you have the absolute best attitude & that will help immensely. You will get your take-home baby! :hugs:

AFM--day 7 ultrasound tomorrow. Hoping for at least two maturing follicles. Last cycle I had an almost mature follie on day 7, so I may be close already. The hormones are making me a little bonkers. I am not recovering after a fight with DH about guess what? Sex, of course. This is not what I need right now!


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry about the fight, Vonn. I saw a report about some research that contradicts one of the usual pieces of advice given by sex therapists (to pencil in time to have sex more often with one's spouse). It turns out that those who are advised to have more sex than usual actually ended up less happy. It made me think about ttc'ing and why it is so stressful. I mean, unless you are a bunny, it is kind of hard to keep doing it on schedule rather than just when the mood strikes. Anyway, not sure if that makes sense but it helped me understand why the scheduled bd'ing can put a damper on the relationship...


----------



## somedayisnow

Wish - I'm so sorry. I was hoping you'd have a more positive outcome. :hugs:

Nikki - Holy moly! You got your :bfp: :happydance:

Terri- Please tell me you spent your time, when you were not doing the bow chicka wow wow, eating some delicious Mexican food? Yum.

Spud- I'm sending you all my love and support. :hugs:

Hello to everyone else. :flower:

afm - I'm still in my self-imposed 2, maybe 3 month break. I'm using the time to lose weight (this whole clean eating thing actually works - who knew :haha:) and to get my mind right. I know I haven't been ttcing as long as most but I found myself forgetting to live in the process. Too much of my energy revolved around getting and not getting my period and not much else. Anyway, as part of my new attitude of "live life while ttcing" I'm heading to the theater on Friday for Phantom of the Opera. I've never seen it live and it's about damn time that I did. :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks (again), all - you're all the sweetest. :hugs: The procedure went well.

Vonn - ugh, that's the worst thing to fight about right now, I feel ya. I hope you're doing ok. How'd the 7 day check go?

pj - that makes a whole lot of sense. You should BD when you want to BD, so it's fun and romantic or dirty and nasty! :haha: This scheduled stuff is awful. And to make it worse, I feel so guilty b/c DH and I haven't BD'ed in SO LONG b/c stimming was weird, then they told us not to after the transfer, then not to after the BFP, then not to for a couple more weeks to not cause potential bleeding. FOR-E-VER. 2 more weeks to heal from this and I'm pinning him down!

someday - :hugs: I'm so glad you're taking some time to take care of you. it's quite a realization when you figure out how all-consuming this stuff can get!! I've never seen Phantom either, but I'd like to. I've only seen Wicked and the Lion King - both must-sees as well.

lan - so happy to see another pic of baby boy! I'm so glad you're doing well. I giggle when the ticker gets to banana for some reason. :)

spud - how you holding up, hon?

terri - :hugs: thank you - have a VERY safe ride up north this weekend. I'll wave as you pass by! if you're going route 3N, honk when you pass exit 12 :)

I hope everyone has a great 4th - those in the States, anyway. Those who are not, I hope you have a great weekend anyway! :)


----------



## Lanfear333

Wish, I can't hear the word Banana without thinking of Minions.


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish- I so so sorry. I was HOH, but you're right sometimes our bodies know what the right thing to do is, but still, it's sad.

Nikki-- hooray for the BFP!!!!!!! I'm so excited for u. As I think u mentioned it's not unusual to conceive after a hsg- cleans out the pipes or something. Hoorayy!!!

Just popping in- I've felt nauseous on the train and we've had visitors, busy, etc. I have the ten week scan tomorrow (10 weeks is Friday). No reason to believe anything changed, but u still worry when it's still earlyish. 

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - I am so sorry to hear about your little one. I am glad to hear that the d&c went well and that you have a good plan for some self TTC in place. Big hugs again for you. And you are so caring to thing of me when you are going through such a tough time yourself.

Lan - Do you remember when you first felt your uterus? I'm 12+3 and still nothing. Cute scan pic  Thanks for sharing.

Vonn - Sorry to hear about your fight. I hate fights about sex because both DH and I are both adamant that we are right and the other is wrong.

Someday - thanks for the thoughts. It's a tough week. I like your attitude and what you wrote helps me. It is easy to get consumed by TTC. I do feel like that life is consumed with running a business and TTC/pregnancy. it's good to get a good life balance I think.

Rain - how are those twinnies doing?

Caribbean - I forgot to say I loved the photos of your shower and the balloon arches. thank you.

Terri - hmmmm I need a pool and a tropical beach. I'm whiter than white. You'd probably need your sunnies on to say hello to me. Roll on summer. 

AFM - I still feel nothing in my stomach apart from this morning but I have been feeling pains today so even though I am trying to be optimistic It is hard.
I spoke to the midwife this morning to see if she could get me an earlier scan than Monday. She tried but one scanner is sick so there is nothing. The midwife also rang yesterday to change my Thursday appointment to a Friday because she has to go to Dunedin, so that didn't help my nerves. She said she is happy to come round after she gets back from Dunedin Thursday evening around 5pm to 6pm but honestly, she will have had a super long day so we may as well just keep the Friday morning appointment. She will try to hear the baby. Honestly though I think we are so in tune with our bodies sometimes we just know. I really hope I am wrong and baby is just hiding away in there like a little hermit. Fingers crossed.

Even though I love this thread....especially because you ladies got me through some very rough times when I had no one else to talk to....there has been lots of bad news on here lately. It's hard to find that positivity some days.


----------



## Vonn

Rainshiny--so good to hear from you! Please update with your scan results tomorrow. Can't wait to hear the latest! Sorry you've not been feeling the greatest, but growing two babies is a lot of work. (I would think)

Someday--it is so good to take a step back and assess how things are going. Living (and enjoying!) life is so important and yet so hard to do when the TTC-ing gets overwhelming. Some people can check out and get pg, but we tend to think we can't. We may or may not be right about that. Good for you for searching out balance and taking care of yourself.

Wish--I'm so glad to hear everything went smoothly and that you are taking it easy. Healing needs to happen in a lot of ways. Good to hear you have a plan, looking to the future always helps me see a way out of tough times.

Terri--so, did timing seem to be right? Any confirmation of ov or are you being chill this cycle?

Nikki--what are next steps for you? So hopeful! :happydance:

AFM--had my day 7 scan and WEIRD results. Still have the four follies, but they haven't really grown yet. What?! :dohh: Last cycle on follistim only, I had an 18 on day 7 and triggered that night. And this cycle, no growth? I hope that means all four are about to pop and I will get multiple follies to mature and give me better odds. But I've also read that some never get their follies to grow on menopur. Time will tell. The dr upped my menopur dose and I continue both and go back in on Thursday.


----------



## Nikki1979

Wish - I am so sorry. I was hoping for a better outcome. Massive hugs to you :hugs:

Lan - beautiful profile picture. Took DS to the minions movie about 2 weeks ago and he talks like the minions whenever he sees a banana. 

Rainyshiny - good luck with your scan tomorrow. 

Vonn - Scheduled bedding is really hard on the relationship. I have been doing that for the last 2.5 years. Its frustrating and believe me, DH and I have had a few fights over it. 

Taurus - I love your profile pic. Its so precious. 

Terri - have fun on your trip!! 

AFM - I am going back to see my GP tomorrow for the results. I did a cheapie test this morning and its darker. I am still nervous as having mild cramping as well as a lot of clear discharge (sorry TMI). I guess if something bad is going to happen, I can't do anything about. Just take one day at a time and hope for the best.


----------



## Nikki1979

I forgot to add - I also saw my hematologist yesterday as I have a protein c deficiency ( its mild). My doctor took some bloods yesterday to check the thickness and a few other things. I will see him later to see if I need blood thinners.


----------



## terripeachy

Rain-so good hearing from you. Like the others said, keep us posted!

Wish-I know about not bd'ing in forever. So heal properly and go for it. I can't remember if you had frosties, but what are you thinking for the future, if anything? It took me 33 days after the procedure for AF so enjoy your parties and wear those white jeans to your concert or the 4th party! You have time!

Spud-sorry you can't get in to see the midwife sooner but it will all be ok. I like the term 'sunnies!' When I was in college, my friend, a frame specialist, made me and my bestie get Gucci sunglasses. This was before I knew Ilene! :rofl: Anyway, ever since then, all sunglasses have been called 'my Gucci girls.' I still have those sunglasses and have had several other pairs that aren't Gucci but I still call them that. Now I'll use sunnies too. 

Nikki-glad your test was darker. Woohoo. 

Someday-yes, we need a balance although imagining a future with a kid and thinking all things kid can be exciting. I did eat good Mexican food, btw. Yum yum. I couldn't get a consistent margarita but I kept trying! Hee hee. 

Vonn-I think I'm still pre-o, although looking back at my charts from long ago, my temps were random all the time. I told the girls on my oldies thread that looking at my charts took me to depression city, and then I had to make a stop in #fml for a quick drink of water. Hee hee. If anything happens this month the stars were just aligned. Oh and I'm not sure what's going on with your follies. This is IUI right? Hopefully you won't have four follies because they may cancel your cycle. There is such a fine line between having too many follies and too few. It's a serious process that can suck sometimes. :hugs:

I'm on my phone and I know I'm missing someone. Hope, TTC, smithco, everyone else, pop in and let us know what's up.


----------



## Wish2BMom

rain!! so happy to hear from you - i've been meaning to ask how those twinnies are doing! I'm sure everything is going great. I'm a big believer now (you know, me and ALL of my pregnancy experience) that either tons of exhaustion or MS is a great key. All in the first tri, though - then it can go away. I hope your scan went well today - please post for us!

vonn - hmmm, that is weird. Though '7' days from when? I stimmed for about 10 days until they gave me the go ahead to trigger, but I know that's IVF and could be different. Hoping they 'pop', like you said!!

nikki - good luck at the GP today!! Glad your test was darker!!

spud - I can't help but think any tweaks or pains that you feel are just more of the baby or uterus growing. It can't be an easy process, especially when you're still so small. Hang in there! :hugs: And you're right, we need a slew of happy news on this thread for the summer. Nikki - you kicked it off!!

lan - I haven't seen the minions movie yet but I'm sure I'll giggle a little to myself when I see this. I'm more like I can't think of banana without thinking of Magic Mike :rofl: totally kidding

terri - so funny, I would LOVE to wear white jeans everywhere but alas, I'm such a clumsy person that it's not even AF that I would need to avoid getting on them! it's ketchup, dirt, grease, wine, whatever else I drop on myself or rub up against all day. I'm making myself out to sound like Pig Pen from Charlie Brown but I'm not! Just not overly careful. :) 
I really hope those stars are aligned for you. 

I'm feeling pretty good today - just feels like AF is here, but bleeding WAY less. Seems they did a really good job yesterday. So just slight cramps here and there. Next steps - we do have one frozen guy but we're going to do fresh so we can have the opportunity, hopefully, to transfer 2 embies again and increase the odds of success. I still wouldn't mind twinnies myself! Though I think we won't be starting until the beginning of Sept at earliest (going by your 33 days or so, Terri). I'm ok with that, I guess (kinda have to be) - a fun, stress-free summer. Maybe a little 'free' TTC'ing but I'm not going to pressure it.

So until then, all of my fingers and toes and hair and arms and elbows are crossed for all of you to continue with your pregnancies successfully OR to catch that egg (or two? or THREE??). I'm too chatty just to stalk so I'll still be on. :)


----------



## Lanfear333

Someday- WTG on taking care of yourself. Sometimes we just need a break.

Rain-I hope your sickness passes really soon.

Spud-It was closer to 13 weeks. Right around the time I went to Florida.

Vonn-I'm sorry your body is being confusing and for the stress between you and DH. Hopefully you have had or will have some make up sex soon.

Nikki-Fingers crossed for you. 

Terri-I still have high hopes that it will happen naturally for you this time around, even if it wasn't in Mexico.

I will post another bump photo soon. My mirrors at home are either too small/high or not well lit, so it may have to be another work bathroom selfie.


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - Hoping your follies grow big super fast and you get your BFP this cycle!


----------



## Lanfear333

Wish-the banana song is from Despicable Me 2, but they also sing Copa-banana (instead of Copacabana) in the first Despicable Me movie. Here is the banana song.

https://youtu.be/sFukyIIM1XI


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - i love the term 'Gucci Girls". I might just have to start calling my sunnies 'My Gucci Girls'. Dh would start to give me wierd looks.

Wish - I'm glad the bleeding is way less. Still take it easy though.

AFm - so late yesterday afternoon Radiography rang to move my scan from Monday to Tuesday because of sick staff. What's one day in the big scheme of things.It means I have to find someone to look after DD though because it's not a playschool day.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Aloha Ladies! So much to catch up on when you aren't here for a couple days. 

Rain - Hope your scan went well today.

Nickie - How was today's appointment?

Spud - Grrr for moving your appointment, so frustrating!!

Wish :hugs:

Vonn - Sorry your body isn't cooperating. Hopefully your appointment tomorrow shows some improvement.

Sorry for anyone I have missed here but I'm sending everyone :hugs: and :dust:

AFM - I got my PGD results today and we have 2 normal embryos to transfer. Still waiting for my FET calendar.

Happy Canada Day to all the Canadians on here!


----------



## Rainshiny

Awww, I missed ya'll too!! I've been so icky feeling I couldn't look at my phone. Finally have a calmer week and can get to my computer.

Spud- grrrr on scan schedule changes! But you are cool and zen and can let the time float by like a butterfly on a breeze...yeah... :hugs: 

Vonn - maybe the follies are taking a little more time but I bet they'll catch right up.

Wish - you are a trooper, lady! I'm already excited for you for your next round. I love funny songs so I'll have to look that up. 

Terri - So jealous of your Mexico trip! Do you have a good ride planned for this weekend?

Someday - you are so right, every day is a gift anyway so make the most of it. I used to do so many fun things...and I've been working on fitting in more fun. 

AFM- So we didn't have a scan after all! Silly me, I just assumed that they would include that (REs will scan every chance they get, but OBs are more nonchalant I guess). Next scan is at 12 weeks, July 17. I felt good tho cause the doc explained a lot of things and said that they assume everything is going fine unless there's reason to believe otherwise. I'm going to get the Maternity21 blood test on Monday (today was too early). 

My body is so weird now. The twinnies are demanding and picky! I don't want my dark chocolate or bananas anymore. I don't like the smell of garlic. Basically anything that could repel me does -trash, dirty dishes, rotten things in the fridge! I only feel a little icky most of the time, and nausea hits stronger for a couple hours here and there or every other day (today's a 'good' day). But I haven't puked yet (knock on wood). I don't feel hungry anymore - just more intense nausea, lol. I'm slightly incontinent but I never feel thirsty and have to time my liquid intake - and can only rarely drink water without feeling pukey. I add juice and gingerale to water all day. Most of my pants aren't comfortable anymore. I can only walk up one flight of stairs before becoming winded.:shrug: 

This is too much -- night before last I basically farted myself awake at 1am, and couldn't go back to sleep before I ate 30 pretzels (that was my first mid-sleep hunger)!!!! :haha:

The doc said I can stop my 1cc PIO and 6mg estradiol cold turkey on Friday. I'm scared....I stopped the extra endometrin I'd been taking at night and no spotting -- for once in my life! I'm excited to stop the dang butt shots!!:happydance: FX the placenta is doing its job and all is fine.

Happy Fourth to all the Americans! Have a great weekend, everyone else!


----------



## penelopejones

Rain, that's hilarious about farting yourself awake! LOL. Glad things are going well. 

Vonn, I'm new to the follicle stuff but I hope things go well! 

Maybe I'll be finding out soon though... I made an appointment with the fertility specialist for Monday. AF hasn't come yet but I figure I'm out as I'm around CD29 and was bfn this morning. (Although who knows what my cycle is like now? Not sure if it is bad to normal or not). If this month is a bust I'm hoping to do IUI next month... I guess I'll be learning all about follies if that's what happens.. 

Lan, looking forward to the bump pic! Glad things are going well for you. Can you believe you are halfway through? 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Vonn

Rain--lol ab the farting story. My DH sometimes wakes ME with his toots, I'd love to pay him back someday! Ha! It's a good sign that they aren't worried ab you in terms of no scan. 

Penelope--I hope the appt goes well on Monday. But it would be better if you got a bfp and didn't need the FS!

Hope--answers are coming! will you transfer one or both? I can't recall how many you had tested. Hope you get your FET date soon!

Spud--did you have a midwife appt today? Sorry the ultrasound was pushed back, but at least it's only one day. 

Terri--hope you are having a blast on the moto trip!

Wish--glad you aren't going anywhere! It would not be the same without your enthusiasm!

Nikki, Lanfear, Caribbean--hi preggie ladies!

AFM--cd 9 scan this morning I'm still at all follicles under 5mm. And my lining is now a 4, when two days ago it was a 6. I've had a little teeny, weeny bit of spotting. I guess when we are talking mm it doesn't take much to make a difference in the wrong direction. Gotta keep up the shots and go back Sat am. The latest appt was 7:45. So much for sleeping in! I hope my ovaries get working soon, this is expensive!


----------



## Spudtastic

Ladies ladies ladies. I am currently the happiest person in the worldright now. I had my midwife appointment and we heard a heartbeat at 160bpm. I cried and so did my midwife


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats Spud - I am so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Nikki1979

I am not confident that my pregnancy will progress. Today I lost all my pregnancy symptoms ( sore boobs and vivid dreams). I have also been cramping the last few days. My HCG at 17dpo was 576 and I haven't done any more tests. At yesterdays appointment the doctor said that I have a UTI and have to go on antibiotics. My last 2 miscarriages started with a UTI. 

Even though I know this pregnancy will end, I still set up a ticker because even for a little while, my baby was inside me and I want to celebrate him/her.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Spud - That is fantastic news!!!! I am so happy for you, now try & relax and enjoy your pregnancy.

Nikki - I'm so sorry you are feeling this way hun. Please don't think you are out yet, symptoms come and go (Look at Spud)

Vonn - What the heck is going on with your lining, it's supposed to be getting thicker. I'm sorry your body is not cooperating.

PJ -Keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP for you this month.

Rain - Sounds like your twinnies are going to keep you on your toes with food changes. Yay for stopping PIO, those shots suck!

AFM - I'm so pissed off right now at my Dr's office. They sent me an email report with my PGD results and on that form it shows the sex of my 2 normal embryos. Serioulsy??!!! DH and I did not want to know the sex until *and if* the baby is born and now I know and he doesn't. We wanted to find out together at the right time, if there is a right time, not in a stupid email while I'm sitting at work. Sorry for the vent.


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry, hope! That's not the best way to find out. :( 

Vonn, sorry the process has been so frustrating for you. Let's hope things start to get going in the right direction. 

Nikki, sorry you are feeling worried but I agree, don't count yourself out! 

Spud, yay for the heartbeat! That is such a nice thing to hear. 

AFM, bfn again today but no :af: either. I think my cycles might be wonky... not sure when to expect :af:, and I didn't use OPKs while I was on vacay so I don't know when I o'd...


----------



## Taurus8484

Vonn - keeping everything crossed for you xx

Spud - that is fantastic 

Nikki - thats a great number....my pregnancy symptoms always come and go. Cramping is completely normal too....means bean is snuggling in. Be positive. Are you having hcg done again? 

Hope - thats not nice of them.

Pen - sorry hun xx 

Hi everyone else


----------



## Taurus8484

Caribbean and kfs1....you girls must be getting close.....waiting to hear what kfs1 has as i think you were team yellow


----------



## Rainshiny

Spud- that's so wonderful u heard the heartbeat again!!!! I was reading some women don't show til 6 or 7 months, so it's normal. I guess u lost MS at the end of the first tri. Now, enjoy!! If u still get nervous after that, did u consider getting a Doppler?

Nikki- sorry for the uti- that is so stressful. Hopefully the antibios fix it and embie is just fine.

Hope- sorry u found out the gender like that... I'm so excited for u that u had two perfect snowflakes. Luv the icon w a hat. Ru going to transfer both next month? 

PJ- sorry (hug). Maybe UR not out yet. If so, iui sounds like a good step! 

Vonn- c'mon, follies, cooperate!! I'm rooting for them!!

I didn't take a shot or e this morning, and so far the sky hasn't fallen! Phew. 

With two, at 9 weeks my boss had already guessed I was pregnant when I told him. I'm starting to feel like it's silly to deny already- I might still be in the 'fat or pregnant' stage...I only gained 2 lbs but I'm already buying new clothes. Yikes!! It's only the beginning....


----------



## Spudtastic

Nikki - I am sorry to hear that you aren't feeling positive. I know exactly how you feel. After trying to get pregnant for a long time and a few losses too it's so easy for us to think that this pregnancy is going to go the same way. i was totally convinved I had lost this baby because I had the same symptoms and other stuff going on as my mmc loss. I was so convinced I had lost the baby that I had convinced my husband and the midwife too. I was that certain. Vonn said to me in an earlier thread to be positive for my little bean. I tried and tried but my emotions sucked me in in the end. What I;m trying to say is it's not easy but I'm hoping so much that this is your little sticky rainbow bean. History does not always repeat itself. I'l be thinking about you and your little bean. Also I saw your other post and I think lots of cm is a really good thing.

Hope - I am also sorry to hear that you found out the sex of your embryos via email. How disappointing for you and your husband. 

Vonn - I also hope those follies and lining do what they are supposed to do. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Rain - ah, nevermind about the scan. I assume you'll be getting a 12/13 week scan? It won't be long before you see them. Do you have nicknames for the twinnies? My ms has eased but I'm still vomiting morning and night and being so sick from 5pm onwards. If this was my first pregnancy I would say it's terrible, but it's not bad compared to previous pregnancies.

Penelope - How annoying for af to be late and have a bfn too. It's so frustrating.

Hello everyone I have missed.

AFM - I have nicknamed baby Squidge. My daughter was Pukie becuase I vomited so much, until the 20 week scan when I found out she was a girl. THen I called her Wriggles because she moved so much.
OUr scan is on Tuesday at 13+1 and if all goes well DH and I will tell our daughter first and then our parents and then everyone else. I'll tell friends etc first and then after a couple of weeks put it on facebook. 
I have ordered some cute newborn cloth nappies and I'm just waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## smithco

Hello everyone. Have been reading and catching up to see how everyone is doing. 

I feel like all I do is work and haven't had time for much else. Every weekend we have a commitment of some kind. Ayayaya

Wish - I was sorry to hear it didn't work out. You have such a good attitude. I really admire that and you. 

Spud- after reading how worried you were and then how happy you were was so great. Congrats on hearing the heartbeat 

Rain . Twins are so amazing, nice to hear your update. I kinda want twins too. My bf hates when I say that. Or panics I should say. 

Nikki. I agree with the other ladies. Don't give up hope. Symptoms do come and go. I don't know much about what you are going through. But exceptions to the rules happen all the time in life. 

Vonn - good luck going forward. Have my fingers and toes crossed for you. 
Hello to everyone else!

Not much new with me. We are so busy and ttc still. I have been so stressed and I know that is not positive when ttc. I have a real b$tch of a supervisor at work. I shouldn't let her get to me, but frig it's so unecessary and just ruins my days. 
I am getting to the point where I am so confused about when I ovulate. The doc said one thing. Opk's say another. CM comes and goes. 
Ugh. We have just been bding as much as we can.
If anyone has any advice of what I should be doing - love to hear about it.


----------



## terripeachy

Checking in from Skowhegan, Maine!

Wish2-I forget where you said you were but I honked in Lyme, NH and we went back to VT and then we also crossed into NH again at either Bethel or Berlin. It's cold up here but my girlfriends and I are doing great. Tomorrow we will be in Canada!


----------



## TTC74

I just got back from a 4 day convention. I was with a group of women. So, I didn't temp or do OPKs. I just did an OPK and its negative. Hopefully I haven't Od yet. Also, tomorrow DH has to give a sample for a SA. So, hopefully I don't O until CD 15 or later so that he can have time for some swimmers to build up.


----------



## TTC74

Scratch the last plan. DH is going to reschedule his SA. Apparently, he was done waiting for me to come back home. So, the requisite abstaining period for the SA is ruined.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi everyone! i hope you all had a great weekend! we certainly did - lots of relaxing, eating good food and drinking good drinks. :) Back to eating clean and healthy again, I can't continue like that or I'll get fat!!

terri - I have NO idea where Lyme is, I had to just look it up. Looks like you went up 91 which is far from me. I'm more over towards 93N. Oh well, thank you for honking!! :) I hope you're enjoying yourself - sounds like a ball!! Continue to be safe!

vonn - ugh, what the frig? how did your last scan go? did you say you had one for this past Sat too? What is the doc saying is causing this? I hope things start going in the right direction soon.

Hope - are you serious?! that's AWFUL, i can't believe the doc's office did that!! Well, maybe you can pretend you didn't hear that. I have a friend who had scans done throughout her pregnancy and was told she was having a boy and out popped a girl. Though I guess this is at a chemical level and those were just trying to view the genitals! Oh man, i'm sorry that happened.

TTC - so what's the plan now? do you have to scratch the whole thing this month? or just try naturally?

smith - no real advice b/c I haven't been successful on my own, but I learned that I can't rely on my own CM. I get ewcm a few days before I actually O, so I was always BD'ing on the wrong days. The best thing I used was temping - that showed me more of a pattern than anything. OPKs gave me a general idea but if you don't get the hormone shift at the right time, you could miss your O completely. Or you just get stuck with 'High's and no 'Peak' - tough to rely on that technology completely.

nikki - hang in there! :hugs: have you had another blood test yet? are you going to? I love spud's thoughts - try to have faith b/c things don't always keep happening the same way. I had a friend who knew she was preg b/c she got UTIs, she had 3 pregnancies and only one was a m/c. So it was just a pregnancy sign, not a m/c. Try to stay positive for the bean! And I'm so glad that you started a ticker. :) 

spud - I love your nicknames and I'm SO HAPPY for you that you have a healthy baby Squidge in there!!! May everything be smooooooooth sailing for you from here on out! :boat:

rain - so weird about only gaining a couple lbs yet the clothes just keep getting tighter and tighter....! 

PJ - how are you doing? Any AF over the weekend? that's got to be the worst - no AF and no bfp. Why are our bodies so dang confusing?

:wave: to the rest of the ladies!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--glad you had a good weekend! Thanks for asking ab my crazy, stimming experiment.

TTC--good luck this month, the natural way!

Terri--are you still on moto vacay? I bet it's fabulous!

Smith--I think it's best to gather different kinds of evidence when trying to pinpoint ov. Ewcm can be a good sign, but it can also be misleading. OPKs can also be a great help, but aren't 100% reliable. It can help to do them 2x a day to help pinpoint. There are lots of ladies who got pg on cycles where the opk didn't give them a thumbs up positive. Temping is the only way to really nail down ov day. Of course, the upward temp shift happens after ov, so it only helps you predict in that it allows you to see patterns and know how your body ramps up for ov. It's all a lot of work, but so interesting! What does your dr say about ov that differs from the opks?

Spud--I am so, so, so glad to hear baby squidge is doing well! Yay! Can't wait to hear the reactions of dd, family, and friends.

Nikki--I hope you are still getting positive hpts and your worry is lessening. When do you go back in to the dr?

AFM--I went in on Sat for a cd 11 ultrasound & estradiol. Still NO growth & estradiol about 18. The nurse thought maybe we would cancel the cycle and I would have to take provera to jumpstart AF. She called later after my dr saw my chart. The dr said for some reason, the combo of follistim and menapur I was on was suppressing follicular growth, essentially having the opposite effect that it was supposed to have. What the what?!? So weird. I was told to stop the meds and come back in on Friday to see if my ovaries have taken over and are doing their thing. Since I ov on my own normally, the dr thought maybe I'd start to develop a follicle if my body was left to its own devices. It's a $1,000+ mystery...they don't know why I reacted this way. :dohh:


----------



## somedayisnow

Spud- Yay for the heartbeat. :happydance: I like when this thread has good news.

Hope - I'm sorry that your clinic is run by a bunch of insensitive nincompoops. That is not the way one should find out the sex of one's babies. 

Rainy - I've farted myself awake and I didn't have pregnancy as an excuse. Happens to the best of us. :coffee:

Vonn- I'm hoping your follies are just being really, really stubborn and will kick in gear by Friday.

Terri- Your travels are making me miss New England. I was raised in Massachusetts and went to undergrad in Maine. Sigh...I'm really due for a visit.

Everyone else- I'm sending you positives wishes and I hope life is treating each of you well. :kiss:

afm- Phantom of the Opera was deliriously great. When Phantom sang his final "music of the night" might heart practically burst in pain for him. :cry:

And for 4th of July weekend, one of my best friends (she lives in Philly) surprised me with a visit. We drove up to Santa Barbara and spent the 4th there complete with fireworks, much drinking, and much eating. Sunday we shopped til we dropped and then made our way back to LA. During my shopping spree, I bought my first and hopefully not my last baby gift for my future baby and myself. It's a little book and inside are these beautiful envelopes that I will use to write stories, wishes, and thoughts for my future little love. It was important for me to buy because it's a sign that I still believe that my baby will come and to not give up.


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm just quickly popping in to say our scan this morning went really well. Everything looked really good and Squidge was moving around lots. The nuchal measurement is low risk so I'm very happy. Sadly DH wasn't able to get to the scan. I'll post some pics later when I'm home. I even have a 4d photo.


----------



## smithco

Vonn - the nurse called and said I O'd cd11 last month which I was surprised to hear. as symptoms/opk in my past cycles didnt point to such early O. Part of me was like "woah maybe that has been our problem" BUT this month it seemed like day 15 - more in line with what I thought. So I am all confused. I haven't had a chance to mention it to the dr. But you and Wish are right I need to start temping and see what that shows. Phew. Sounds like you have some confusion too. I hope your ovaries do their thing on their own and you have a positive outcome on your next appointment. 

Someday - I have bought a couple cute baby things over the last couple months as well. It just kinda makes you feel better. I hide them in my closet. Bf doesn't even know they are there. 

All last year I was kinda wishy washy about ttc. We pulled the goalie and was just going to see what happened (Mostly I didn't want to pressure the bf too much) Now I am full speed ahead. We are getting married next summer. Would like to have a baby before ideally. Like anything ever happens the way i plan... &#128533;
I'm learning a lot from all of you.. So thanks so much.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Someday - I loved Phantom of the Opera! I saw it so many years ago in San Francisco and loved it so much I went back 3 more times. I ended up buying friends tickets for them and I for birthday presents. They all loved it too. Sounds like you had a nice weekend in SB. Did you know the largest fig tree in the world is there. That's my useless piece of knowledge today :)

Vonn - I'm sorry your body is still not cooperating. So frustrating.

Spud - glad to hear your scan went well. Can't wait to see photos. I love the nickname.

TTC - Hubby couldn't wait, LOL. Better not leave him alone any more.

Terri - Hope you are enjoying your vacation.

Smith - I don't have much advice other than what my RE had me do a while back which BD every other day starting I think CD 10 and then keep going every other day until CD 20. You could do that or the SMEP (Sperm meets egg plan) Either way your bases should be covered even if you can't figure out your O date.

AFM - Dr called today to apologize for his nurse revealing the genders to me. There isn't anything we can do about it now, so I just need to move on, but I'm still really annoyed. I told DH that I know and he does not want to know the gender unless it works. He was pissed that the nurse told me too. I hate knowing as now I'm googling clothes, nurseries, names, etc...If this doesn't work it's going to be that much more disappointing. I didn't want to get attached yet. Anyway...We have a tentative FET date of August 11th so I'm getting excited.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Just popping in to say hello :) I am still here.. hovering around... nothing much of interest to report. I am fat, tired, sore, and am counting down the weeks, almost days! I have my OB appointment tomorrow but I am not sure I will get my baby's eviction date until I have another scan. Last time I saw the OB was at 27 weeks, so I have no idea what to expect tomorrow. I assume another scan at 36 weeks and then a date for my cesarean in the 38th week, but I have to see what happens. I did have a scan last week, she was 5 lbs 7 / 2.4kg so average for my dates, and everything else was just fine. The sonographer wasn't very keen on helping me get a good 4D pic. She said they don't usually do them but she will see how she is for time, and that we started a bit late. Well I was there 10 minutes early and she called me in 20 minutes late, so that's not my fault! But all I got was this crappy Stay Puft marshmallow man looking blob on the screen. I have seen a hundred other 34 week babies and they look perfect... and at the beginning of the scan in the quick glosses over her face, it seemed like she could get a good shot but apparently not. By the time she bothered trying, bubs had snuggled the placenta again. So I am pretty disappointed with that. That's 3 scans in a row we haven't been able to see her face, and I get so excited in the lead up and then walk out kinda let down but at least I know she's healthy and everything is on track. 

Sorry I haven't been responding and being very active in here. I've been fairly busy unpacking the house and getting everything organised. The real estate are replacing all the carpets on Friday so we need to move every single thing out of the bedrooms, so of course we still haven't even been able to set up the nursery yet. The crib isn't even put together! Annoying! But at least we get nice pretty new carpet so I am okay with that outcome. 

I have my baby shower this coming Sunday so I am looking forward to that. I went to a friend's baby shower last Sunday, but I felt a bit weird being WAY more pregnant looking than my friend having the baby shower, and felt awkward people talking to me about my baby rather than to my friend! I didn't want to steal her limelight, I was just there for the food. But I am hugely pregnant so it was hard to hide, and my friend has only just started showing at 30 weeks so I guess giant belly gets more looks. So I ended up sitting in the corner with my cake and having a rest. Even the paternal grandmother was coming up and feeling my belly lol... so weird. She's only met me once before at their wedding last year! She was less handsy then.


I am still stalking! Hope everyone is doing well :flower: Sorry for being a bad threadmate.... :sad1:


----------



## Lanfear333

It's OK Caribbean! I have become more of a stalker than a poster lately, too. 

Not gonna lie. Sometimes I feel guilty posting.


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi Carib! Sounds like things are coming together very soon for baby coming. Eat up the attention while it lasts &#55357;&#56835;

Vonn- I hope they refund u part of the cycle. Sucks, but now u know that combo doesn't work. Hopefully next cycle they get it right.

Smith- I like Hopes method. Also temping can be incredibly helpful in getting to know your rhythm and even diagnosing any issues. I recommend it. You can sleep in sometimes, just subtract .5 degree F for every half hour.

Someday Hahaa we all have our shining moments. Hope u get to use the baby book ASAP.

Afm- I didn't mention it but I had a little spot or two over the weekend, and they had me come in for a sono yesterday. All is well - it was magical- we saw arms and legs wiggling. Here's my favorite pic-- one w a head and arms, the other w a bottom and legs. Sooo cute. Heartbeats are excellent, and they had a growth spurt- now measuring a little ahead!! it's starting to sink in this is real. 
We find out testing results in a week or two.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Wish2BMom

marathon day of meetings today, just wanted to pop in and say :wave: to everyone xoxo

someday - glad you got that book. I'm nervous about jinxing myself, but i'm superstitious. I was PO'ed that I bought the Girlfriend's Guide to Pregnancy, literally 2 days before my first scan. Glad you had a ball at Phantom! I don't even know the storyline to that, I have to look it up.

Hope - STILL so psyched for your date!!! not to wish the summer away but....we got things to do! I was wondering if knowing the gender would make you feel that way. That's immediately what I thought of. 

caribbean - glad you're getting nestled in your new home! I want new carpeting, I'm jealous. :) 

smith - 'pulling the goalie' always cracks me up! :haha: just a note about temping -sometimes even that can get a bit confusing if you don't get it at the same time every morning or whatnot. I found (and this is weird to do at first) that vaginal temping is easier and more reliable. And quieter b/c the thermometer isn't beeping so loud from under the covers! :)

From the sounds of it, we're going to have one heck of an August/September up in here - babies, FETs, new IVF cycles - better be some BFPs in the mix!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

rain!! I love the pic!! <3<3

spud - looking forward to yours

caribbean - guess we all have to wait to see baby when she's born! :)

lan - please do not feel guilty. As much as we support each other for the bad times, we celebrate for the good times! :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Taurus8484 said:


> Caribbean and kfs1....you girls must be getting close.....waiting to hear what kfs1 has as i think you were team yellow

Hey Taurus! I'm still here, stalking all of these lovelies. Just a few weeks away from my due date and still team yellow!:) Feeling pretty good. How are your little ones doing?


----------



## penelopejones

Hi everyone! 

Spud - I love "Squidge"! That's a great nickname. 

TTC - That's funny about the SA. Those things are tricky to schedule while you are also trying to conceive. 

Vonn - sorry things aren't going the way you want them to with the follies. I'll soon be joining you in the process and am learning a lot by hearing about your experiences. More in a minute. 

Terri - Hope you love Canada! Have a Tim Horton's for me. 

Carib - Sorry about the scan, but I always think those 4d ultrasounds look kind of alien-like anyway, even the good ones! 

Lan - Don't feel guilty! It's good to have some success stories on here to keep us all buoyed up. 

Rain - that's an adorable pic. So exciting to have twins! 

AFM, still no :af:. I found out that I did ovulate this month but it must have been late, as my progesterone test came back at 6.0 (don't know what this means, but doc thinks I've o'd and period will come in a bit). Probably I o'd during the time DH and I were both feeling sick so that wasn't so great. 

So, DH is filling my prescription for letrozole (Femara) which I will start when I get my period, and then we'll trigger and do IUI this month. Has anyone been on Femara? Not sure why he chose this one as opposed to the others people have used, although he did say that with some of them I could end up with "more babies than breasts." ?? 

Now I'm just waiting for :af: to show so we can get this party started....


----------



## TTC74

Starting to wonder if I'm going to O this cycle. I usually O during natural cycles by CD14-15. Today is CD14 and I still haven't gotten a positive OPK.


----------



## Spudtastic

Just another quickly popping in to add a few photos of Squidge. I will be back to comment and chat later - perhaps when I'm laying on the sofa before bed.
Feel free to guess gender if that's what floats your boat. We'll be finding out at the 20 week scan.
 



Attached Files:







squidge1.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 3









squidge2.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Taurus8484

kfs1 said:


> Taurus8484 said:
> 
> 
> Caribbean and kfs1....you girls must be getting close.....waiting to hear what kfs1 has as i think you were team yellow
> 
> Hey Taurus! I'm still here, stalking all of these lovelies. Just a few weeks away from my due date and still team yellow!:) Feeling pretty good. How are your little ones doing?Click to expand...

Good to hear your doing well. Do you have a feeling what bubba is? I knew they were both boys. Just a feeling i had. They are going well. Cant believe how time flies. Cant wait to hear what you have. And im here to answer any questions you have. The first 6 weeks as a FTM is overwhelming. Just try to remember its not forever especially the never ending night feeds.


----------



## Taurus8484

Rain and Spud - great pics xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Nikki - where are you? Whats going on?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Spud & Rain - Beautiful photos!!!!!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lanfear333 said:


> It's OK Caribbean! I have become more of a stalker than a poster lately, too.
> 
> Not gonna lie. Sometimes I feel guilty posting.

I feel a bit like that too sometimes, but then I remember when I was TTC I would read everyone else's stories and it would inspire me and motivate me! So I am hoping it's more like that for the TCCers than anyone hating on us. I think this group is super supportive no matter what stage we're in!


----------



## Taurus8484

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Lanfear333 said:
> 
> 
> It's OK Caribbean! I have become more of a stalker than a poster lately, too.
> 
> Not gonna lie. Sometimes I feel guilty posting.
> 
> I feel a bit like that too sometimes, but then I remember when I was TTC I would read everyone else's stories and it would inspire me and motivate me! So I am hoping it's more like that for the TCCers than anyone hating on us. I think this group is super supportive no matter what stage we're in!Click to expand...


I agree Caribbean....i started this thread before i got pregnant with DS2 and i love seeing these girls getting BFPs and hope and wish for the others. Peachy, Vonn and Nikki have been here from the start so i come back here so i can encourage and let them know they aren't in this alone. Not to say im not following anyone else just these girls have been my bnbs girls for a long time.

I love how this thread i started has grown and hope everyone finds inspiration here.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Taurus - I'm so glad you started this thread. I think we were all on the monthly threads together and it took me a while to get over here, but this thread is just so supportive and so much easier than starting a new thread every month :)


----------



## somedayisnow

Spud - Squidge is looking mighty cute. :baby:

Smith- I hope you get your baby before you walk down the aisle that way your baby can be the one to "give" you away. :winkwink:

Hope - No, I didn't know about the fig tree. I can't believe I missed it. I looked up its location and I must have passed by it's location a couple of times during my stay. Now it's on my list of must sees the next time I'm in SB. 

CB - _I didn't want to steal her limelight, I was just there for the food._ This had me at first saying "aww how sweet" and then immediately laughing out loud. :haha:

Lan - I love that you and all the other pregnant ladies have stuck around. It reminds me that there's hope for me too. Please don't go anywhere. :hugs:

Rain- Your babies are so cute. :baby: :baby:

Wish- I almost didn't buy the book because I, too, am terrified of jinxing myself. I honestly don't think I'm going to buy anything else until I'm very far into my someday pregnancy. But for some reason buying the book just felt right.

A big howdy to Taurus, Kfs1, penelope and anyone else I've missed.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hahah Someday, but it was true! Of course there to celebrate with my friend, but I wished I could have hidden my giant belly so people focused all their baby excitement on my friend. I have my own party this weekend!


So I had to have a special blood test today to check for cholestatis as I have had crazy itchy feet the last couple of months, and my hands a little bit. I probably don't have it as it's very rare but they want to check anyway. Also my blood sugar levels have dropped a lot the last couple of days which can be a sign that the placenta might be starting to give up, so I have to keep an eye on that as well!


----------



## Nikki1979

Taurus8484 said:


> Nikki - where are you? Whats going on?

I am good and still pregnant :). I decided not to get a repeat HCG done as I have seen pregnancies on this board where HCG doubled perfectly but still ended up being not viable. I will take each day as it comes and until I see blood or get bad news on a scan, I will assume that everything is okay with my little one. On the bright side, I had my first vomitting session today and my boobs are super sore. 

In the last week I have used one whole pack (12 rolls) of toilet paper just checking for blood :haha:


----------



## Taurus8484

Yay....the only time when vomiting is a great thing!!!!!


----------



## TTC74

I haven't had a pos OPK yet but I had a drastic temp dip today. Since my husband appears to have a low count, I was planning on abstaining until I have a good indication of O (I.e., pos OPK). But now I'm wondering if today is the day and I just missed the lh surge somehow. I'm CD15 and I usually O on CD14-15 on natural cycles. Does anyone have anyone have any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Taurus8484

Yes bonk now!!!! &#128512;


----------



## Taurus8484

Ps bonk is aussie slang for have sex


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - bonking certainly couldn't hurt anything, especially if O is tomorrow or the next day! So bonk, twok, boink away! :) (clearly I love that word, taurus)

Taurus - thank you for starting this thread. I definitely feel inspiration and I've learned an incredible amount from everyone on this thread. Even if I'm not going through the exact same process (IUI or whatnot), I'm still a sponge when it comes to this stuff. 

Lan, Caribb, any other preggies - I love that you stick around. It makes me feel like you haven't 'graduated beyond' us. That would make me feel worse - like you were just here for the TTC part but moved on once preg. And hearing about your pregnancies hopefully prepares us for what's to come when we all get our own! So please, share about all of your aches, pains, worries, celebrations! post those bump pics and ultrasounds! :flower:

nikki - that sounds like a good plan if that's how you'll stay zen! And i'm very happy to hear about the vomiting!

someday - if you got that feeling, then it was the right thing to do and I hope that it means deep down your body knows you're going to get that bean soon!

spud - love the pics! I think Squidge is a boy!

smith - a wedding next year! so exciting - what are your plans?

PJ - that stinks about having missed O but I'm glad you have a good plan for next cycle. 

afm - had my first blood test yesterday after the D&C and numbers are already down to 321. So I'll go back next Thurs to ensure they are down to zero and then the waiting starts until the next fresh cycle. So I guess we can try again on our own in the meantime!


----------



## Lanfear333

Thanks ladies. I really like the people I've gotten to know on this thread. You all talked me through TTC, and gave me support when I needed it. I'll do what I can to give it back.

I said I'd post a bump photo soon. I took one last week, and am just slow at getting around to posting. One of my cats, Marilyn, is desperately trying to get my attention.
 



Attached Files:







Bump 20+5.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Wish2BMom

love the bump & Marilyn - thank you for sharing!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Lan - Lovely photo, you look great!!! Kitty knows he's going to be getting less attention.


----------



## TTC74

Big sigh of relief! Got my pos OPK.


----------



## Taurus8484

Beautiful bump Lan xx


----------



## Nikki1979

Lovely bump Lan. 

TTC - Yay for a postive OPK.


----------



## TTC74

I'm pretty sure I Od last night sometime. My temp is back up to par after the pos OPKs yesterday and the temp dip. I anticipate that my temps will climb tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

awesome, TTC! looks like you have good timing on BD'ing too!


----------



## Rainshiny

Wow, it's amazing the thread has been going for over a year. I joined about this time last year. It has been so wonderful to be able to support each other and follow everyone's stories. Thank you Taurus!!!!

Cute bump Lan! 
Amazing pic Spud! 
So happy for you Nikki! 
Yay for o, TTC!

Still having waves of nausea, but not barfing thank god. Sea bands are saving me. Also, I just ate an entire stale pan chocolate, heh heh. It was bad and good at the same time. Someone had to eat it!


----------



## penelopejones

Yay, TTC! Boink away! 

Lan - that's a great bump pic! 

And Squidge is adorable, Spud! 

AFM, it turns out the misread my progesterone reading and I did O, and I got my period today. So I'm going in tomorrow for my baseline scan. Let's hope this process works. 

Does anyone know anything about low progesterone? I'm wondering if that's part of my issue. Both of the times I've tested, it's been 6 or so. I think that's on the low side, right?


----------



## Wish2BMom

PJ - I'm sorry the :witch: got you. I don't think I've had mine tested but I also think mine is low so I've been paying attn when people talk about it. I think it's supposed to be up over 10 to be considered OK, so you might have low prog. Clearly I'm not the best source, but that's what I've heard. But I also know there are so many different scales used for each type of test, so 6 on a scale of what?


----------



## TTC74

I'm super annoyed. I had pos OPKs the day before yesterday. I felt O pains yesterday. My temp is not up today. I just want to scream at my chart and body.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Huge giant anxiety ridden rant in 3.... 2.... 1.........


Well the last 24 hours sucked :( On Wednesday, I had my Gestational Diabetes Educator appointment and I let her know my blood sugar levels have dropped dramatically over the last few days. She said keep an eye on them and email her if it continues. So it did, and I emailed her Thursday night, and then Friday morning I get a call from the hospital asking me to come into Pregnancy Assessment and oh btw bring an overnight bag... so we go in... not convenient at all btw! Literally in the middle of having all the bedroom carpets replaced (workmen at the house), someone coming over to check the stove and the dishwasher (new rental place - lots of problems) and then I had to do all the laundry and then go shopping for all the baby shower food to spend Saturday cooking and preparing. But we go in about 11am and they do a CTG where they have a monitor strapped to my belly for baby's heartbeat, and another monitor strapped for any uterine contractions. Both results are awesome. No problems. We go for an ultrasound to check the cord is still working correctly, as sudden low blood sugars in GD can mean placenta deterioration. But everything is perfect. She measures 5 lbs 15 / 2.6kg and right on target. She's breech with her feet up in front of her face, but happily hanging out. So back to the CTG for 3.5 hours! Again, perfect results.

So everyone is happy that bubs is doing well, I am doing well. Weird that my blood sugars have dropped but let's just run it by the boss and then I can go home. Nope! I am admitted to stay overnight for 'observation'. So I am not too keen on this idea... but I go to the ward and settle in. My husband stays with me, of course. By this time it's 6pm, I get my vitals checked, baby's heartbeat - all good. By the time 10pm comes, no one has monitored anything for 4 hours, so I ask a passing midwife when I am next getting monitored (so I know when to expect them) and she said probably 9am. WHAT? I am just hanging out in hospital overnight and you're not even monitoring me?? So I am like... well no. I have shit to do at home. I can come back at 9am for the monitoring. The midwife goes and tells whoever that I want to leave (the midwife was supportive) and I get dressed and wait for the word. Then an Obstetric Registrar comes in and she is just a bitch. 'You know why you're here, right? You know what gestational diabetes is, right? You know what happens if the placenta fails, right? Your baby dies." and proceeded to basically tell me that if I leave the hospital tonight, I have a good chance of my placenta failing within seconds, and the baby dying within seconds and there's nothing anyone can do. I, of course, argued that not monitoring me from 6pm until 9am means the exact same thing can happen while I lie in a hospital bed. What's the point of me staying if they aren't even bothering to monitor me?! 

So my argument was 'If it's such a dire life or death situation, that I can't even go home for a few hours, then it's urgent enough that we need to start prepping me for delivery. Start me on the steroid injections to help baby's lungs etc... but she said no. The risks associated with prematurity outweigh the risks of my placenta failing and baby dying. Right... so it's not life or death then. But she made me feel so guilty for even daring to want to go home. I got the midwife to check me again at 5am... everything is perfect. again at 9am - everything is perfect. But they decided they were going to keep me in indefinitely and not even let me go home for an hour to gather some more clothes, have someone look after the dogs... I have my baby shower on Sunday I need to cancel... meanwhile I have had maybe 2 - 3 hours broken sleep because when you're told 'the only thing we can go on is baby movement, so if your baby isn't moving, she might have died suddenly. Okay sweet dreams!' and I'm left to wonder if my baby is even still alive when she's quiet for a few minutes. 

So come lunchtime Saturday (today) I am basically just sitting on the bed waiting to hear any news. Hoping to feel kicks from my baby (which I do, but of course not every minute so I wonder...) and then finally someone comes in and says they spoke to the GD head honcho, who said this kind of thing happens all the time with GD, the blood sugars start dropping close to the end and you're fine to go home but come back on Monday for some more ECG monitoring. And I could all of a sudden leave. WHAT!?! You seriously put me through that 24 hours of hell wondering how I am going to cope with a stillbirth and how I tell everyone my baby shower is cancelled because my baby died. Wondering how I can tell if she's still okay... 

So now I am home, my belly is tight as hell from all the stress and anxiety. I took a bath hoping to relax but it's the same now. I have had maybe 6 hours sleep in total the last two nights... feeling very overwhelmed and I HATE that that bitch tried to use scare tactics to make me feel like I was going to kill my baby if I dared go anywhere.


----------



## TTC74

Sorry you went through that. I'm glad you and the LO are okay.


----------



## Hopethisyear

CB - What a stressful experience. Hope you get some rest and enjoy your shower tomorrow.

TTC - Sorry your body is not cooperating - Just keep BDing

PJ - sorry about AF. That does sound a bit low for progesterone, but it depends on when you were tested and when you O'd. What did your dr say about it?

Rain - nausea is good, yay!!!

AFM - Had endo biopsy yesterday (horrible!!!!) and then first acupunture session after. I highly recommend the later if you haven't tried it.


----------



## terripeachy

Hey ladies!!

Wish2-I had another chance to swing by your place, and I think we did. We went through Dover (crazy, traffic filled, weird roundabout town), and stopped for the night near Concord. Baseball playoffs, so then we stayed in Manchester. Was I near you? I honked. hee hee.

Overall, I put 2325 miles on the bike and in the end, AF showed yesterday, so no Mexico baby. hee hee. It only rained for about 20 minutes prior to arrival in Moncton and that was it. Love a rain free motorcycle vacation. 20 minutes is rain free in the grand scheme of things. 

I go in for bloodwork tomorrow morning. I'm worried because I still have that fibroid. Hopefully, again, it's not big enough to be an issue, but I'm curious as to what they say in the morning. I'm patient and just hanging out.

Hi to everyone. I'm still really exhausted because I rode hard to make it home at a reasonable time last night and then I had a friend over and hubs had a friend over, so I had to put toothpicks in my eyes to stay awake and keep all entertained.


----------



## TTC74

I just posted an interesting post on the possibility and costs of IVF abroad if anyone is interested. It's in my TTC journal.


----------



## Fezzle

My friend was just telling me about IVF in Greece- she was trying to get her brother to go there since he and his partner have had several unsuccessful attempts in the UK, but I think he's given up. She has a work colleague who got pregnant there through that though- she said instead of being conservative and just putting in one or two, they'll put a bunch in. It was a lot cheaper than the UK too. 

Hi all, by the way! I just realised I hadn't stopped by here to say hi even though I posted in the testing thread! Cautiously pregnant after what happened last time, but so far things are going well- still very early!


----------



## Taurus8484

Great to see you again Fezzle and big congratulations to you xx


----------



## TTC74

If we reach that point, I'm thinking Turkey is a good option for us. They won't do things like donor egg or sperm, but they will do IVF with ICSI and they specialize in women over 35. Plus, you can't beat the price. It's about $3K from what I've seen. So, with airfare and room and board, I figure it's about $6-$8K which is a HUGE savings. 

Having said that, it looks like we are a little ways off from that option. DH shocked me this morning by telling me that he wasn't opposed to IUI with donor sperm. So, we may go that route a couple of times to see if we can find success that way. That's all assuming that his new SA comes back as bad as we anticipate after my 1st IUI attempt showed his count as really bad.


----------



## Wish2BMom

caribbean - holy cow, that SUCKS! I'm so sorry you had to go through that!! What a total biatch! Seems she flunked out of the 'Bedside Manners 101' class in college. I'm really glad that overall, everything is ok for you the the LO. 

terri - yep! Manchester is right next door to Bedford, where I am. You were prob about 10-15 mins away from me! Thanks for honking! :wave: Glad you had a great ride, sounds like you did. Wonderful way to see some countryside. Good luck with your blood work today. 

TTC - wow, that's a big thing for DH to say! I hope you don't have to get that far, but it's great to know he's open to such options.

fez - congrats again!! :happydance:

Happy Monday, all!


----------



## terripeachy

We went through Bedford and I thought about Bedford Falls in it's a wonderful life. Aww..I was close.

So I went in for my bloodwork today although I don't think I really had to. :shrug: Whatever. I just don't want anything delaying this next cycle. All looked well. I asked about my fibroid again and the doc said 'It's so far away, I'm not even going to pay attention to it.' I said 'ok.' So..I think tonight/tomorrow morning I start my BCP and get my schedule soon. yay!! Game on!


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOOOO!!! I'll already get my fingers and toes crossed for you, terri!


----------



## Vonn

Fezzle--thanks for coming back and sharing your amazing news!!:yipee::bfp::yipee: Congrats on your bfp--may this one be sticky, and happy and healthy!

Terri--welcome back! It sure wasn't the same without you, we missed you! The arrival of AF coincided nicely with returning from your trip, so you could get in to the dr first thing Monday morning. Can't wait for you to get started again!

Lanfear--I love the bump pic! Always feel welcome here, you are part of our group! Taurus (thanks for doing this, Taurus) created this thread for people in all phases of the process to join, share, and support. If someone doesn't want to hear about and see the successes then maybe this thread isn't for them. 

Unfortunately, some of us without bumps or kids may complain about others who seem to have it so easy or seeing so many bumps/strollers/families with 5 kids out in the real world. I'm sure I've done that and made those of you who are pg feel bad about what you've managed to accomplish--I'm sorry for that!! It is truly how I feel sometimes, but that doesn't mean I'm not happy for you or want to be able to feel like you belong here & deserve to share, too.

Caribbean--sorry you had to deal with such drama! Thankfully, someone who knows their shit stepped in and got you out of there in time for your shower. How was it?? Any balloon arches??

TTC & Jean--good luck!

Wish--any sign of AF?

Hope--how do you have to prep for your FET? Any meds at all?

Nikki--how are you doing? Feeling good? Do you go back in soon?

Rain--how's the nausea?

AFM--I am having a totally bizzaro cycle. I am now on CD 20 and I still don't have any mature follicles! I have two 14s and a 10 on my right & one 10 on my left. I have to go back in two days and check again. I started out on follistim and menopur, which totally suppressed all growth. On CD 11 I they had me stop the meds and when I went in on CD 17 things were starting to grow, so they put me back on the meds and today I'm getting close. Yay for 2 follies growing at the same rate!! My first time for this, which is my goal. I have some prescription coverage, but not full & this has been really expensive. We've spent over a $1000 on meds this cycle. It would be probably 3x as much if I had no rx coverage.

On a different note, my grandma turned 93 on Saturday. DH and I went to visit with her, which was fun. She looked at me at one point and said, "I am so glad you married him." Awwwwwww. DH is wonderful with her, it makes me so happy. Afterwards he and I were talking about how she's like a 5 yr old child in some ways, and DH said, "See, I'll be a great parent to our 5 yr old one day." I really, really hope I get to see that one day! It's good motivation to imagine that!


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - wth! I'm glad they finally started growing, though. They aren't nervous about the meds stopping the growth again?
That's wonderful about your DH and your grandmother. :) So sweet.
And no AF for me for at least another 2 weeks, I believe. I'll start to be on the lookout around then. I'm kinda hoping for a free 'in-betweener' but chances of that are probably really low. Which is fine - not going to stress and not going to temp or OPK or anything. Zennnnnnnnn


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-Sorry you're having such a wackadoodle cycle. I remember reading that they told you to stop the meds...but I guess now you're back on them. Assisted conception is no joke when it comes to the wallet. The crazy thing is that the nun pee (menopur) is my most expensive drug, and that's from nuns! hee hee. You would think they would be more charitable in their giving. I'm going to call the fertility pharmacy and see if I have any refills. I did that last time and was able to spend only about $10 for whatever it was I needed, so I am HOPING I can be so lucky again. If I only have to spend $1000, I will be so happy, but it will probably be more than that. That reminds me to check my medical HSA money.

Wish2-Zen is the way to go.

Lanfear-You're a jerk for not posting. Guilty schmilty, too bad. We're all worried about you, so keep checking in. hee hee.

:wave: to everyone else!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Fezzle - congratulations hun!!!! 

Vonn - YAY For 2 follies growing! Hopefully they will continue so you can get this crazy cycle on it's way. That's so sweet about the conversations with your grandma and your hubby. And, yes I have to take meds for FET, but not nearly as many as ER. 

Terri - Welcome back, we missed you! Yippee for starting your next cycle!

TTC - wow, that's huge that you hubby is open to donor sperm.

AFM - We are getting this FET cycle going. I start estrace tomorrow and I go for labs tomorrow. If the cysts on my ovary are not producing hormones then I get to stop BCP Saturday, wait for AF and then just a couple weeks of meds and monitoring and then transfer. I'm getting so nervous.


----------



## Fezzle

Vonn- that is so sweet about your DH and your grandma! Good luck with your follicles!

Hope- hope all is good with your tests to get it all going!


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats, Fezzle!!!

I'll try to be less of a jerk after this week, Terri.

My grandma passed away this morning. I'm glad she's not suffering anymore, but still a little sad even though the Nani I knew left us many years ago.


----------



## TTC74

So sorry to hear that Lan. Grief is so terrible. I know what you mean, though. I lost my grandma in spirit a couple of years before her actual passing. It made it a little easier to deal with in a strange way.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm so sorry, Lan. This has been a tough year for you, and it's only July. Do you have to travel as a result? :hugs: Grandmothers hold a special place in our hearts, regardless if they are 100% present or not, so I know how upset you are. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, Lan. Mine passed away last year. I feel lucky to have been able to know her as a child all the way up to an adult, unlike all of my other grandparents who died when I was a child.


----------



## Wish2BMom

i'm so sorry for your loss, Lan. :hugs:


----------



## AugustBride6

So sorry, Lan! I'm sending hugs from Indy :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

I'm sorry for your loss Lan :hugs:


----------



## somedayisnow

Lan- I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Spudtastic

Lan - I'm sorry for your loss. Big hugs x x :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Fezzle - WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP - COngratulations. Bouncing boobs for you :holly::holly::holly: :happydance::happydance:

Hi Everyone - I have bee stalking but not posting. WE are really busy with work. I work in the morning, all day and night.....anyway, it means we are making some money which is great.


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks, Spud- can't remember if I said congrats to you too (it looks like you got your BFP when I was on my honeymoon) but if not, big congrats!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Just a quick update before I head to bed... I have the flu so I am exhausted and sore and feel like utter crap!

So I went to my endocrinologist appointment on Wednesday ready to put up a fight for what I wanted but I didn't have to as she told me their plan was to have me admitted on Friday and start the steroid shots and monitor my blood sugar levels over the weekend, and depending on how that all goes either get her out on Monday or send me home and come back to get her out on Friday.

Either way.... she will be here next week!!!


----------



## terripeachy

That is great news, Caribbean!! Sorry you have the flu though; that's not so great. Next week is finally here. How excited are you? Why do you have to take steroids?


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW, Caribbean!! 4 days from now?? That snuck up on me a little too fast, slow down!! :) I can't wait to see pics of the little one!!

terri - how did your appt go the other day? I'm too lazy to click back a few pages now that I've already started typing, if you did post. ;) are you cleared to start BCP again? Do you have to have another planning appt with the RE, in case they want to change anything up? I was wondering if they would do anything for me. Are you doing anything yourself to prep for this? Like still staying off the caffeine and other stuff? I'm on another assisted conception thread and the diets some of these ladies are on are NUTS. Though I know they have additional hormone or chemical issues they are trying to control as well. I'm really trying to lay off caffeine but I'll have it 2-3/week. The other times I'm having decaf. I started taking a new prenatal and added in come CoQ10 as well.


----------



## terripeachy

I went in on Monday and had bloodwork/ultrasound. Everything was good and I started bcp on Tuesday morning. I need to call my nurse and get my preliminary schedule since she hasn't e-mailed it to me yet. I don't even know her last name to guess at her email address.

I'm back to my one cup a day coffee habit. And..my prenatals are really expensive so I'm holding off on taking them until my injection cycle starts. One of my friends said that the fertility place offers cheaper ones, so I may ask about those. I'm still taking Vitamin D. Oh..one other thing that I thought of and hate that I am thinking this, but they made me change my blood pressure meds when I found out I was pregnant. It was the same classification as my current blood pressure med, and I just wonder if it did something. Now I just want to stay on what I have. If I get pregnant again, I'm going to tell my doctor that I don't want to take that big white pill, and to let me try something different or stay on what I am currently on. I don't care about changing EVERYTHING to get pregnant when people who have sucky lifestyles get pregnant easily. It's the only way I can keep my sanity.


----------



## Wish2BMom

got it - so exciting! how long are you on BCP? guess you probably don't know yet b/c you need that schedule...
I think one cup a day is still fine, right? I mentioned to a coworker that I was trying to ditch caffeine the other day (think I was babbling nonsense around 9am) and she asked why I would give up the nectar of gods. I told her I was TTC and she immediately said 'ditch the caffeine.' She said she has 4 kids, she ditched it with the first 3 and they were fine. She had some with the 4th and he had epilepsy until he was 13 and grew out of it. The ONLY thing she did differently was allow herself coffee with the 4th. Crazy, huh?? But I don't think having coffee before pregnancy has anything to do with that. Maybe while, but then we'd have tons of kids with epilepsy running around the place.


----------



## terripeachy

Who knows..docs say two cups are fine, some say limit it..whatever. My coworker had *coffee cravings* when she was pregnant, and she never drank it otherwise. She was like addicted to Starbucks during her pregnancy and as far as I know her kids are fine. I just can't go overboard, but that's me. You do what you think you need to do, and maybe it'll work. I can't remember exactly, but I know I switched to decaf hot tea either during stimming or after transfer, and that didn't work, so.....who is really to say.

In the past, I've been on BCP for three weeks, so that would put me at August 04 off BCP, and then I probably start stimming a few days later. I'm probably slated for end of August/beginning of September. Maybe she'll let me be on BCP for only two weeks. That would be cool. I'm going to Seattle at the end of September, so I need to get this done before that vacation. I may do the express/overnight PGSjust because I do not want to wait another cycle. If I can do express, I can transfer on Day 6 or 7 and then go into my TWW and not worry about taking any more meds.


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Carrib! 

Glad you're well on your way to another treatment cycle, Terri!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, I'm sure there is no direct correlation of caffeine to epilepsy. And I don't think it much matters before you get preg, but maybe when you do. Who knows. I know my friend who lives off of Dunkins was psyched when her doc said she could still have a small every day. Her kids are fine, if not excessively cute, so maybe there's a correlation there!
No meds while in TWW? lucky girl. I look forward to my progesterone gel inserts for 10 weeks again...


----------



## TTC74

You know, I've never been given progesterone. If I get to go through another medicated IUI cycle, though, I'm going to ask about that because it just seems to make sense that if you're going through all that trouble, why not go all the way to ensure a sticky bean at all costs?


----------



## penelopejones

Hi everyone! 

CArib, so sorry about that sucky hospital experience. That sounds terrible. BUT, it is exciting that your baby will be here soon! Can't wait to hear your news!

Fezzle - congrats! So exciting. 

Vonn, it has been so useful to hear your experience with medication/IUI. I'm right behind you. I started Femara five days ago and had a saline ultrasound and scan today. I think I had something like 13/6 follicles but the biggest ones were only 10/11 mm so I have to go in again on Monday. I feel like I should just move in there until this is done. 

Lan, I'm sorry for your loss. :( 

Good luck this cycle, Terri! I'm back to drinking caffeine again too, after my 28 day cleanse. I didn't get pregnant during that cycle but I did have way more EWCM than usual so maybe it was doing something. I'm trying to at least get back to drinking tons of water as normally I'm horrible about that.


----------



## Fezzle

I wonder if I need something like progesterone too. I asked my FS if there was anything I could do to try to avoid another mc, thinking like progesterone or baby aspirin, but she said all I could do was wait. If I have another mc this time, I think I can get them to do some tests at least (not that that's much consolation!).


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, i was all about the progesterone - my LP is really short on its own (9-11 days) and most of the time I spot a day or three before that. So there was clearly something wrong on that end. I'll take 10 weeks of it if it helps the nugget stay where it is.

penelope - that's so exciting that you've started towards IUI this time! keep us posted!!

I had what I hoped was my last preg test this morning to follow the HCG all the way down but it's still at 19. So I have to go in again next Friday and hopefully it'll be below 1 at that point. Ugh. Morrrrre waiting - AF's not going to get here soon enough. And I guess this blows my hope out of the water of conceiving this weekend, a night in a hotel after the concert! Body's just not ready yet, I suppose.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi ladies.
what an interesting chat about caffeine. I was about to say caffeine and epilepsy ....
what nonsense but then I remembered my aunty used to be addicted to coffee (like a really strong one every hour) and her daughter has epilepsy. However I couldn't say if she drank whilst pregnant so I don't know.
With dd I drank a very strong coffee twice a day (like four espressos) before I was pregnant and up till 6 weeks when it began to smell like rotting meat/dog poo. Dd seems fine. Then my last two miscarriages I did everything I was supposed to. No caffeine full stop.

With this pregnancy I'm drinking weak tea. I gave that up completely for my mmc and it made no difference.

I guess there are two many factors and variables to ever know.

I agree with what a Dr Libby writes about though. In that if there are too many toxins (including caffeine, sugar alcohol pesticides etc) in your body then this disrupts the sex hormones and your body is working hard to detoxify. 
So a little bit of caffeine (not too much though) should be ok if you're not getting too many other toxins. But once again there are always other factors and variables at play too.

I think at the end of the day we are all doing what we think is right to have a baby and sometimes it just doesn't make a difference either way. I certainly get jealous of those people who eat from the deli, eat soft cheeses, and eat prawns whilst pregnant and everything is fine.


----------



## TTC74

What an interesting conversation, indeed! 

I didn't think to cut back on caffeine at all with my 2 DDs. Both of them are perfectly healthy. That's completely anecdotal, though, and I was a young, healthy chap at that time. So, who knows? 

This is definitely something I'm going to look into further!


----------



## Wish2BMom

spud - I like that theory and it just falls into 'everything in moderation is fine' (except crack and heroin, people should probably stop those if they are TTC :haha:). A glass of wine a day is supposed to be fine in some camps too, but who knows. 
thankfully I have my own caffeine governor - my belly gets upset if I have too much real coffee. But seems I can have endless cups of decaf! I just trade off the alertness.

TTC - do share what you find! I am the worst at internet research. I was way better when it was just reference books and encyclopedias....ah the good OLD days. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-When I said meds, I meant no shots. Only inserts and estrace pills. They are still meds for sure. 

Hi Penelope. Glad your taking the next steps (Femara). Im sure you'll be pregnant again very soon.


----------



## TTC74

RE called today with DHs SA results. I won't know more until Monday but morphology is 1%. :cry:

I suspect that we will be moving on to donor IUI, but we shall see.


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, TTC74


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry TTC.


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry TTC


----------



## terripeachy

TTC-what's the point in calling if they are only going to give you one part of the puzzle? Morphology usually has a lower number and if you do IVF, morphology doesn't matter because they find a good one to fertilize the eggs. Is your husband ok with a donor? I think you mentioned something about it when I was on vacation, but I can't really remember. Think positively! You'll make the right decision.


----------



## TTC74

DH is okay with donor but of course we will figure out what's going on with him 1st. I would love to have a bio child with him. I just don't know how much of an option that's going to be. DH has had 2 SA in the past 2 months. One showed low count. (Morphism and motility were fine). Now this one shows terrible morphism. So, I'm really confused. Obviously, I won't know our next step until we talk to the RE Monday. And maybe even not until they do additional testing on DH to figure out what's going on with him. I'm just guessing what our next step will be based on partial information, and I probably shouldn't do that. I was just devastated by the results.


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTC - Like Terri said, if you are doing IVF morphology doesn't matter, especially if you decide to do ICSI also. You shouldn't need donor sperm if you go that route. Good luck with your appointment on Monday and I hope you get some more information.


----------



## Lee37

Hello ladies! 
Been a while, still dealing with issues from mmc. I spotted for almost 5 weeks and am now on day 12 of AF..so heavy too with flooding and all! The midwife said this is in the normal range for a first AF for being as far along as I was. So just waiting until its over, will be nice so just to feel normal again. :)

Fezzle BIG congrats to you!!! :happydance: 

Yay Spud! Looks like you're doing great!! :thumbup:

Terri, so happy you're on your way to getting a BFP again soon! :flower:

Wish, sorry its taking a while to get down to 0, can take a while and its so hard waiting when youre trying to move on and forward. :hugs: The last hpt I took had a very faint line, a week and a half before AF came (arrived 30 days after my mc, and picked up to full flow a couple days later) 

Wishing everyone a great weekend!


----------



## TTC74

I woke up to a pleasant surprise this morning. A very faint positive on a super sensitive test. Still negative on FRER. I don't think the pic captures it well but I'm posting it anyway.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 38


----------



## TTC74

the inverted version of my tests this morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, TTC! I couldn't see it on the first pic, but can see the little glowing lines on the inverted one. I hope it keeps getting darker!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

So of course I get into hospital on Friday and they change their minds yet again and say they won't be doing steroids (Terri - steroids would have been for the baby's lungs to mature) and they would rather wait until 37 weeks for cesarean. They told me to stay in hospital all weekend just to check my blood sugar levels 4 times a day, which I do from home anyway... so I said absolutely not! I have the flu, I am not staying in hospital for 3 days so I can monitor my own levels 4 times a day. So the OB said she would call me on Monday to schedule my c section. Kinda over this whole thing. That's the last two weekends I have gone into hospital on their request and both times I've gone home because they've changed plans.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

TTC good luck! I can't see anything on my phone from the pics as I can't zoom in and I am also sick as a dog and my eyes are all blurry.. crossing fingers for you though!


----------



## Lee37

TTC that is soooo exciting! :happydance: FX it keeps getting darker

Carribean hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

I don't know if you guys will be able to see it . . .
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Hopethisyear

Ttc - I can't see it on my phone but in sending you loads of sticky :dust: :dust:


----------



## Spudtastic

TTC - I CAN see lines on all of those. I can see it on the HCG stick and FRER. I hope they get darker. however I did have terrible lines on my One Step HCG sticks and frers and I had false hope a couple of cycles.
I am hoping hoping hoping for you. You deserve a BFP.

Carribbean - sorry to hear about your really crap time. You must be so frustrated right now. Once you have that little girl in your arms she will melt your heart and all this stress will be worth every moment. 
I hope it gets better and you get your caesarean soon.


----------



## Jennaleigh

TTC I can see it on the inverted pic... 

The FRER... idk maybe a shadow... kinda in middle part of wh r e second line would be


----------



## penelopejones

TTC - That is exciting! Fingers crossed for you. It would be great to get this news after the SA results. 

Carib, sorry the process has been so crappy for you! Hopefully you'll be meeting your little girl too. 

AFM, still taking Femara and going in again tomorrow for another scan. Ho hum...


----------



## TTC74

My middle of the night much more clear result (I think). What do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Hopethisyear

I see it!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - that's really obvious. I'm on my phone and I didn't even need to zoom in. Yay. Congratulations. Bouncing boobs for you too :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
please keep posting those lines. I love to see them.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Gosh I love those bouncing boobs!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

I can see it too....congratulations xx


----------



## TTC74

And finally . . . FMU.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Taurus8484

Definitely BFP.......xx


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats TTC!


----------



## TTC74

Beta was drawn a little while ago. She says the results will be available for the RE at my 9:45 appt. the next hour is going to be brutal!


----------



## Lanfear333

BTW, I drank caffeine with my first. He was healthy and had no long term issues. I'm also drinking my allowed 200mg of caffeine a day with this one. Coffee tasted bad during the first tri, so I didn't start drinking it again until week 13. I drank it every day while TTC, though.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Guess who is having a baby Friday afternoon??? (Aussie time)

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hooray, TTC!!!! I can't wait to hear how the appt went!!! I can see lines on all of the non-FRERs - WOO!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:

and hooray for you too, spud!!! baby girl is on her way!!!! :wohoo: wohoo:


----------



## Fezzle

Yay, Caribbean! You're so close to meeting your baby girl!

I've decided not to drink coffee, though usually I'm not a big coffee drinker anyway (usually about 2x a week on average). But- I feel like a nice cup of coffee would be really helpful in the bowel department right now!


----------



## Wish2BMom

lan - that you for the info on the caffeine! I am figuring that having coffee a couple of times a week isn't anything terrible. Esp since we're sorta NTNP right now.

lee - thank you so much for noting your timing - this is weird just kinda waiting for AF. I am hoping she comes by the end of next week, that would be a month since the D&C. But didn't know if I should even be counting on things to be from the D&C or from when I hit zero. A month after I hit zero would be torture!

hi to everyone else!


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats TTC. It's about time!! Can't wait to hear the results from your office today.

Caribbean! Yeah for a Friday baby. :happydance:


----------



## Lanfear333

How exciting Caribbean!!! Can't wait to see photos of your little one!


----------



## TTC74

Beta = 9.9/Early pregnancy. I go in for my doubling rate Friday. :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful1479

Hi all, I was on this site for a long while back in 2013 when I was TTC and frinally successful on having my first! She is not about 20 months and we are looking to add a second. I was terrible the first time around trying to figure out ovulation and all that stuff and I am stuck the rut again now as I still don't know my body after all that the last time through! I actually have been tracking my cycles now for the last 6 months and it turns out I have a 30 day one. I just wanted to stop by and introduce myself, I am Brittney 36 from Buffalo, NY. :flower:


----------



## scoobybeans

Hi ladies, I'd love to jump on here if that's ok :flower:

I'm 37 and TTC #1. I'm just wrapping up with cycle #8 and about to start cycle #9. Which is no fun, as you all know! Only good part is the :wine:


----------



## Fezzle

Welcome, scoobybeans and hopeful! :hi:


----------



## TTC74

I'm so nervous after seeing other people's beta numbers. is 10 really low at 10 DPO?


----------



## Lanfear333

Welcome Ladies!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Welcome Scoobiebeans & Hopeful!!!

TTC - 10DPO is super early, most clinics won't even test until 14dpo. Don't be concerned about #'s at this point. What you want to see is doubling every 48 hours. You have to wait until Friday for your next lab? I would personally see if I could get in tomorrow. Just keep POAS in the mean time and watch those lines get darker. I'm so excited for you hun, especially after the news about the sperm. It would be great if you don't have to do donor sperm after all.


----------



## Wish2BMom

so excited for you, TTC!!! yeah, I have no idea about numbers before 14dpo :) I'm sure it's just fine! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:

welcome scoobybeans and Hopeful!


----------



## Spudtastic

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Guess who is having a baby Friday afternoon??? (Aussie time)
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> :dance: :dance: :dance:


Whoop whoop. Yay for babies


----------



## Spudtastic

TTC74 said:


> I'm so nervous after seeing other people's beta numbers. is 10 really low at 10 DPO?


TTC - This is not low at all. Some people don't even see a bfp at 10dpo. Say implantation happened at 6dpo your hcg would be 2...8dppo it would be 4...so 10dpo would be 8. 
It's looking good. It's the doubling time that matters


----------



## Spudtastic

Welcome hopeful and scooby. Do either of you use opks or chart? I struggled this second time to get pregnant ntnp until I started using opks and discovered I had wacky ovulation so I wasn't bding at the right time.

Wish - take cd1 as the day of your d&c. I poas three weeks after mine and I still got a positive. Af arrived 4 weeks 3 days and I heard of some ladies whose af arrived before their hcg went below 5. I honestly think that first af 'tidies' things up for your womb etc...but that's just my thoughts on it. 

I am having small amounts of caffeine in this pregnancy too. I'm not drinking my homemade super strong Italian style coffees but I am drinking tea and hot chocolate. My midwife recommended hot chocolate too when I couldn't eat breakfast or dinner.


----------



## TTC74

Spudtastic said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so nervous after seeing other people's beta numbers. is 10 really low at 10 DPO?
> 
> 
> TTC - This is not low at all. Some people don't even see a bfp at 10dpo. Say implantation happened at 6dpo your hcg would be 2...8dppo it would be 4...so 10dpo would be 8.
> It's looking good. It's the doubling time that mattersClick to expand...

Thank you, Spud. That makes me feel better. I was looking at the beta doubling chart and it scared me.


----------



## Spudtastic

Oops double post.


----------



## Spudtastic

TTC74 said:


> Spudtastic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so nervous after seeing other people's beta numbers. is 10 really low at 10 DPO?
> 
> 
> TTC - This is not low at all. Some people don't even see a bfp at 10dpo. Say implantation happened at 6dpo your hcg would be 2...8dppo it would be 4...so 10dpo would be 8.
> It's looking good. It's the doubling time that matters Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Spud. That makes me feel better. I was looking at the beta doubling chart and it scared me.Click to expand...

that chart shows a wide range of hcg levels (yyes I looked myself too lol) Everyone is so different.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, spud! that makes sense and I feel a whole lot better knowing when i can count from.


----------



## terripeachy

TTC-I agree with the others. Wait until your next beta. But why are you going in on Friday? I guess they want to make sure it's really doubling. I guess by Friday it should be around 40 or so. I'll keep everything crossed. 

Hi new ladies and welcome!


----------



## Taurus8484

Welcome to the newbies.

TTC its got to start somewhere....doubling time is what matters


----------



## Lanfear333

I'm sure it will be fine, TTC.

I'm so confused. I created a FB event for my baby shower at the end of next month and invited my friends and former teammates/coaches/etc. Then today, I get into FB and see a "friend recommendation" of someone whom I was friends with yesterday that I invited to the shower. She unfriended me after I sent the invite. I don't get it. I guess she doesn't really like me, but it's weird that a shower invite was what caused her to hit that unfriend button.


----------



## scoobybeans

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome! :flower:

TTC- Congrats on the BFP!!! :happydance:

Spud- I use OPK's and chart BBT too. :) That's actually what helped me realize that I had a short luteal phase (about 8-9 days). I've gotten it balanced out with vitamins/supplements now, so for the last 4 cycles or so it's been about 12-13 days. 

I've gotten the usual tests done (bloods, ultrasound, HSG) and everything is all good on my end. DH had his SA done yesterday (and let me tell you, he's been dragging his feet on that for _months _lol) so we'll know soon if there are any issues with him. Sort of nervous that there's a problem with him, but trying to stay hopeful that it's all good.


----------



## AugustBride6

Oooh TTC! Congratulations, how exciting!!!:happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

lan - that's bizarre, I'm sorry! someone you thought you were good enough friends with to invite to a shower. Could she be having some TTC issues too and maybe got jealous and in a fit of rage, removed you so she didn't have to see the fun stuff you're going through?
though I thought we couldn't see if someone unfriended us? would that just mean they won't show up in our friend list anymore? I can barely navigate around that thing - I heard a story this morning of how someone's biological parents in China found her on FB. How does this happen??


----------



## Hopethisyear

Lan - That sucks. Maybe it was an accident or maybe like Wish said she is also TTC and it's to hard for her to see all the events. I actually did that to a girl who I was "Facebook Friends" with that I hadn't seen in almost 8 years. She invited me to her baby shower and was posting baby to come updates a lot and it just frustrated me. I unfriended her as I don't think I was going to see her again. Now you can unfollow without unfriending someone and they will never know and you don't have to see their updates.

Wish - It's pretty easy to find someone now if you have their legal name. Have you ever googled yourself? One of the first things that comes up is your Facebook page, not to mention all the other random stuff. I work in Social Media so I deal with all this every day LOL

AFM - AF showed today...woo hoo!!!!! Getting my updated calendar and transfer date today!


----------



## Lanfear333

It was a stupid FB glitch, as usual. I was able to invite her to my shower since she was on my friends list yesterday, but when I logged in this morning her name came up in the "recommended friends" area. When I went to her page, it said "add as friend". But then I got out of FB, went back in, and magically we were friends again. So stupid.

Usually we don't get to say this, but Yay for AF, Hope!


----------



## TTC74

I don't know if you can see it in the pic, but I got a faint line on a Walmart test! This is the first time. So, hcg is on the rise!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Vonn

TTC--A huge congrats to you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: for your :bfp:! I can't believe you got it on your natural cycle, that is so awesome. Can't wait to see the line get darker and the next beta result. Woo hoo!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Lanfear--I'm glad the fb confusion got figured out. And you have a shower this weekend? Fun!

Hopethisyear--Yay that AF has arrived. FET is just around the corner!! So, is your plan to transfer 1 & save the other for your next try? So excited for you!

August--you've been MIA lately, how are things going for you?!?

Spud--has the nausea lessened?

Terri--I can't recall if you've started bcps, but I hope so since that's the first step (I think)!

Wish--this wait for AF is just about interminable! It's amazing how long that hcg just sticks around in your body.

Penelope--I'm so excited to see what happens for you on the femara!

Taurus--thanks for still hanging out with us, even though I am sure things are crazy with those 2 little boys!

Caribbean--It's almost time to meet Elizabeth!!! We will be thinking of you on Friday, can't wait!

Someday--anything new going on with you?

Scooby & Hopeful--Welcome to our group! 

AFM--I had lots of catching up to do since I have been silent for several days. Things have been very busy for me, so I've only been able to do a little lurking here and there, but no posting. I missed you gals! I finally had my IUI on CD 25. Crazy. Things progressed once I went back on the menopur & follistim for the 2nd time. I am very happy to say I had 2 mature follicles and couple more just behind. Yay for multiple follicles!!! Hopefully that has increased my chances. This IUI was the most comfortable yet; I usually feel pretty tender and crampy afterwards, but nothing on Saturday, which was good because we had a wedding to go to an hour away later that day. The med costs really added up this time, though, coming to just under $1800. It's scary to think what's coming next if the IUIs don't work (I have one more left after this cycle...if I need it...fx I don't).


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed for you, Vonn!!! This is your time!!!


----------



## penelopejones

Hi everyone, 

Welcome to Scooby and Hopeful! 

Scooby - how did you lengthen your LP? Did you use Vitamin b6? I took that with my daughter (now 23 months) and should probably do it again. I think my LP is like 10-11 days maybe. 

Hope - good luck with the transfer! Now we have two hopes! 

TTC - this is so exciting! Keep us posted

Carib - can't wait to see pics of the baby! Best wishes for a smooth delivery. 

Vonn - Tell me about IUI. Does it feel sort of like a saline ultrasound or HSG? (Just had the saline ultrasound this week and it was worse than the HSG, but not that bad). 

I'm set for IUI on Friday. My scan on Monday showed that my left ovary is kind of on a break (follicles there but not big ones) but my right ovary was working it. The two biggest ones were around 15 mm so they figured I'd do the trigger shot Wednesday. Nervous about this part but I'm glad we'll have some extra help this month. I'll be interested to see what they say about DH's "deposit" since his first SA was not so great.


----------



## Wish2BMom

YAYYYY for you too, PJ!!! so many great opportunities this month!!! I hope TTC just lead the way for a bunch of you! :wohoo:


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Everyone

Vonn - Good luck this IUI. Fingers crossed. My nausea is better during the day thanks though today it's worse again and I just realised I forgot to put my sea bands back on after dd's bath last night.

Penelope - Good luck with your IUI too. Fingers crossed for you too.

Lan - I'm glad that the thing abut your friend was a fb glitch 
I have to admit though that even though I am pregnant now I still can not talk to an 'acquaintance' whose little girl was due the same time as my mmc would have been due. I find it very hard.

AFM - life is too stressful. I don't know how to find some balance whilst we own this business.
On a positive note I have thought of a girls name I like if this one is a girl and DH liked it too. That's very usual. We can't agree much on names. So I like Seren. It's a Welsh name that means Star. Dh is still set on Clyde if baby is a boy which I'm not too keen on but he's always wanted a boy named Clyde.


----------



## Vonn

Nikki & Rain--I just realized that I neglected to check in with you two in my previous post. How are you beautiful pregnant ladies doing?!?! We need to hear from you every so often! Any new symptoms or dr visits? Wishing you both the absolute best. :kiss:

Penelope--some people have no discomfort at all during or after an IUI, so I hope that's what happens for you. I tend to have a little tiny bit of discomfort during, although this most recent one was the easiest by far. Then after, I tend to feel heavy/bloated, tender, and crampy. I can still go to work, but it's not very comfortable and I'd rather be lounging. Again, I will say that the one on Saturday gave me no troubles afterward. Aspirin helps (no Advil once the TWW officially starts). IUIs are nowhere near as painful as the 1 minute or so of dye injecting during my HSG. But some people have no pain during HSGs either, so everyone's different. Don't be scared, though, it won't be that bad! Fx, fx this is what u need!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Vonn - I'm glad you got mature follies and were able to do the IUI! FX'd this worked for you and you don't have to move on to more expensive treatments. Yes, we are transferring 1 this time and saving the other for another try.

PJ - Good luck with your IUI this Friday. I have never had one so I can't comment on how it goes. I did have to trigger for my IVF and it was no big deal.

Spud - I love the names you picked. I forget, are you waiting until baby is born to find out the sex?

AFM - My nurse sent me my calendar today. I have a scan this Friday and if all goes well, my transfer date is now August 10th :)


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks, Vonn! That sounds reassuring. Do they have you relax a bit after the procedure or do you just get up and go? 

Spud, I lover Seren! That's really pretty. I actually sort of like Clyde, too, I think.


----------



## Vonn

PJ--when I did one in my gyn office they had me lay there for 20 min. The RE's office sets a timer for 10 min. Since the sperm are put up in the cervix, there's less chance of leakage, so you don't have to wait for too long, but they definitely don't want you to just hop up and go!


----------



## Fezzle

Vonn- your IUI sounds like it went perfectly! Fx!

PJ- good luck with your IUI. I hope the sperm is great!

Lan- glad there was no awkward FB defriending! I'll admit, I've hidden a lot of friends with babies over the years- not because of jealousy but because for most of my adult life I didn't care about babies and found the onslaught of photos boring!

Spud- I know someone called Seren and really like the name! 

AFM- still pregnant which is good! Yesterday I was having horrible bloating from being constipated but that's been resolved for now. Symptoms are mostly sore boobs, though I've had a few fleeting occasions of nausea and gagging. With my mc in Dec I started bleeding on 5w6d, so I'm hoping to make it past that milestone. Scan is on 3 Aug.


----------



## Taurus8484

Vonn fingers toes and everything else crossed xx

And yes, life is pretty hectic lol


----------



## Taurus8484

Ttc anymore line porn?


----------



## TTC74

Yes ma'am! FRER at 12 DPO
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTC74

Clear Blue at 12 DPO
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lanfear333

This particular friend is a lesbian who is currently planning her wedding. I don't believe she and her lady are planning on trying to conceive, so it wouldn't have been for jealousies sake.

Vonn-my shower isn't until the end of August, but since it's summer and people are vacationing I wanted to get the invites out early. Oh, and FX for your IUI!

Spud-maybe Clyde will grow on you (if it's a boy)? Or you just come up with a sweet nick name for him and use that?

Hopethisyear-glad you got your transfer date!

Nice to hear from you Penelope!

Fezzle-FX for you making it past that milestone. I'm sure it's nerve wracking.

I have my week 24 appointment tomorrow. Don't expect it to be much other than testing my pee, taking my weight (which I'm dreading) and checking to see if I have any questions. I've entered the heartburn and swollen feet stage.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Spudtastic said:


> Welcome hopeful and scooby. Do either of you use opks or chart? I struggled this second time to get pregnant ntnp until I started using opks and discovered I had wacky ovulation so I wasn't bding at the right time.
> 
> Wish - take cd1 as the day of your d&c. I poas three weeks after mine and I still got a positive. Af arrived 4 weeks 3 days and I heard of some ladies whose af arrived before their hcg went below 5. I honestly think that first af 'tidies' things up for your womb etc...but that's just my thoughts on it.
> 
> I am having small amounts of caffeine in this pregnancy too. I'm not drinking my homemade super strong Italian style coffees but I am drinking tea and hot chocolate. My midwife recommended hot chocolate too when I couldn't eat breakfast or dinner.

Hello!! I have been tracking my cycle now for the last 3 months in preperation for TTC, but this is the first month we got at it. I have never charted or used OPK's, but I just ordered some for next month as I think I am out this month. My body sucks at letting me know anything is going on, I did not even know I was pregnant my first time for a few weeks when I realized my period was only one day :haha:... So I may ask a lot of questions about using OPK's, AF is due August 3rd...


----------



## AugustBride6

Hey ladies, I hope all is well. I have been stalking but haven't had as much time as I'd like to chat with you!

We are in the tww. We didn't do another IUI this month, we actually weren't going to ttc at all this month but I couldn't bring myself to waste a whole month. So, guess we will see what happens :shrug:

Vonn....isn't it crazy how quickly the dr appt's add up? It still blows my mind that most insurances don't cover fertility treatment.

Lan....wow...I can't believe you are 24 weeks already! It wont be long!


----------



## Taurus8484

Looking good TTC....will be stalking for hcg update


----------



## Lee37

YAY TTC! So exciting!!! :happydance:

Carribean Goodluck on Friday! :baby:

Wish, I feel for you..the waiting feels like forever. I agree with Spud that first AF helps flush anything left over. I have also read that the first AF can be different and mine has been. I can see why they tell you to wait a cycle. Im still spotting now cd16...wondering if I will O or not this month..but just happy to be done with the :witch: 

Welcome Scoobie and Brittney! :flower:


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTC - lines are getting darker for sure...YAY!

August - Good luck!


----------



## Taurus8484

Best of luck for tomorrow Caribbean xx will stalk for pics


----------



## TTC74

Today's is much darker (today on bottom/yesterday on top). Plus, I turned a Digi pos!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Taurus8484

Those lines are great TTC


----------



## scoobybeans

penelope- I use Femaprin, a vitex/B6 combo. But I know lots of people who had success just using B6. (I know vitex isn't for everyone.)

Does anyone here have experience with male factor infertility? My DH's SA did not go well :( Count is fine but abnormal morphology is high and motility is VERY low.


----------



## Vonn

TTC--that line is getting darker, so fun to see!

RE: B6--I looked into B6 a while back. Adding it (ideally by taking a B complex vit) really seems to solve the problem for some ladies. There is/was (can't recall if it's still active, I think it is) a thread all about B6 on BnB. I read the whole thing, it took many days, but it was fun to watch ladies come on the thread, add B6, and get pg. There were also a couple who took it, got pg, then stopped taking it and mc. A few things I learned: it is important to take a B complex vitamin that has a high amount of B6 in it. B12 and some others, I think, are needed to balance things out and help the B6 do it's thing. Ones that have at least 50 units of B6 and up to like 200 units are the ones you want to get. 6 units or something like that is not gonna give the results. Also, stay on it into pregnancy if you get pg while on it, it won't hurt anything. As I said, this can really do the trick for some; however, I've been on a B complex vit for many months with no change in my status, so it clearly isn't solving my problem.


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - this line porn is making me SMIIIIIILE! I love seeing the lines get darker! I'm also chuckling at the amount of money you're spending on these tests, but it's so cute to see. :) It's so 'you', I feel! :hugs:

lee - this waiting is for the birds. I was thinking of how cool it would be to go into my last blood pull tomorrow and have them call and say 'um, you're back up to 100....'! ahhh, wishful thinking

scooby - we didn't have the most stellar results for DH's SA either - low testosterone so his urologist put him on clomid. The SA came back with low numbers and low motility. I thought it was interesting b/c DH is so laid back and not really ever in a hurry to get anywhere, apparently so are his sperm. I don't really know that the clomid helped or not b/c we went straight to IVF and ICSI, so they just choose a sperm that looks the best and fertilize the egg manually.


----------



## scoobybeans

Vonn- The B6/vitex combo definitely worked for me! It's added about 4-5 days to my luteal phase since February. It's a pretty high level of B6, I think 1,000mg. I was really worried about it being too high but I haven't had any adverse effects so far :)

Wish2BMom- Thank you for sharing :) Lol at your DH's lazy sperm. Same issue with mine, except his are SUPREMELY lazy. The count was actually decent but the morphology is screwed up too. So he's got weirdly shaped swimmers that don't want to go anywhere. Sort of not sure what to do next.


----------



## TTC74

Lol Wish. It's true. It is me. Having said that, I intend to lay off tomorrow for my second beta. I probably would've been less possessed about the progression if the Dr hadn't scared me to death about a CP. I know that what will be, will be. After trying for 15 months for a BFP with nothing, though . . . Now that I finally got one, i could've stood a little less cautiousness on the part of the Dr and a little more hooray!


----------



## TTC74

Scooby - a colleague had similar SA results with her DH. They with through IVF and were successful on the first cycle.


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - totally get it - about the same timeframe for me too! try to enjoy it, but I know it's hard. So looking forward to seeing your HCG hopefully quadrupled by tomorrow!

caribbean - good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## penelopejones

TTC - Great lines! I didn't want to say anything but I couldn't see the lines you posted first - probably because my screen resolution or something - but I definitely see these! Yay! 

Scooby - My DH's sperm is also pretty subpar for everything, esp. morphology and motility I think. We are doing IUI so hopefully that will help. I know they work sometimes as I have gotten pg twice (one baby, one mc), but I guess most of the time they aren't too eager to do their job. 

Vonn - Thanks for the b6 info. I did take it when I got pg with my daughter and I don't know why I've been so lazy about it when I've been trying again for over a year! I'm going to buy some today. It can't hurt, right? 

More IUI questions. So I have to take more HCG after the procedure on days 3 and 6. So at what point do you test? Do they bring you in for any other follow ups after that? Just thinking ahead... 

The HCG trigger shot left a sore, red area on my tummy. Not looking forward to two more shots but I guess it isn't that bad. DH is a pharmacist so I made him mix the solution and do the shot. I don't think I could have done it myself but I might have to because he'll be working on one of those follow-up shot days. Does it get easier?


----------



## terripeachy

Penelope-I always did he trigger in my backside. Are you sure you're supposed to be taking it in your stomach? I never heard of follow up shots after IUI. Interesting process though and if it works, nice!

TTC- I've been waiting patiently for Friday. Can't wait for your results!! 

Scooby-I'm also in the bad sperm camp. I can't remember now which part(s) were bad, but there are ways to get around it. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTC - So great to see your lines getting darker!!! 

PJ - I did my trigger in my belly, but I only had 1, I've never heard of having to do more than 1 trigger. It wasn't bad for me at all but by the time I got to trigger I had already given myself over 25 other shots in my belly the weeks prior. I hope it gets better for you.

Vonn - Thanks for the B6 info. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

PJ - I know I did IVF and not IUI, but I did my trigger in my belly too. The trigger was the worst one out of all of my hots, it was still sore the day I went in for my retrieval. I think it was a bigger needle. And i've never heard of more than one - inquiring minds want to know why!


----------



## Vonn

I also did the trigger shot in my belly. It was the first one I ever did, but now having done three different shots, it stung less than the others. I have also never heard of taking hcg after an IUI. Did they explain how this helps?

As for testing, my clinic has me come in for a blood test before having me stop the progesterone suppositories. I don't usually bother to poas, maybe once if I can't wait. Some people start testing not long after the IUI to see the hcg level go down to nothing, and then hope to watch it show up on its own.


----------



## elliecain

Hi everyone. I'm looking for others in the same boat and have been posting on another thread, but thought I'd check in here too. I'm at 7dpo and driving myself insane this cycle! It's great to see posts from those of you who have had bfps too- I could look at positive lines for hours, "line porn" is a great description... My dh describes my internet history as porn at the moment: my beautiful cervix, fertility friend, ttc forums and Google for symptom spotting!!! Then again, he's always looking at guitar pedals, so each to his own!!!


----------



## penelopejones

Welcome, Ellie, and good look with this cycle! HOw long have you been trying? 

About the trigger shot, I was prescribed Pregnyl and the directions say to take 1 cc before ovulation, then 1/2 cc on day 3 and 6. I just googled "hcg after IUI ovulation" and found this study suggesting it can improve success rates, so maybe that is why?https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2838901/


----------



## penelopejones

Although... in that study people were inseminated and THEN took the HCG, the theory being that conception rates are higher when the sperm is there before you ovulate...

From what I'm reading on other boards, they prescribe an HCG booster after IUI either to prolong the luteal phase or to sustain a pregnancy (by boosting progesterone) if the IUI is successful. Going to try to do some more research but my university library site is down!


----------



## Vonn

PJ--this hcg info is very interesting! I hope it does the trick for you. I may ask the nurse/dr about it at my clinic.

Caribbean--Thinking of you as Friday is rolling around in this part of the world in not too long! I wish you an uneventful c-section & lots of love to your baby girl. :pink: I'm sure your whole family will be on :cloud9:

TTC--GL at your 2nd beta tomorrow. Can't wait to hear the results! Keep that line porn coming!

Wish--you have an hcg test tomorrow, right? I know you want there to be a miracle baby growing in there, so I'll hope for the same. :winkwink::wacko: No really, here's hoping for zero so you can start cooking babywish! 

Lots of stuff happening tomorrow!! All good news, I hope!


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck to everyone doing stuff today! My girlfriend is having her first egg retrieval today, so today is really a banner day for TTC and babies!! Report back everyone. 

I took Fun to the beach with my nephew this morning. He was SO excited to go back. The other day, with my niece, he was scared but today he ran right into the water. I love my dog! Ha ha. We're leaving the beach tomorrow morning. It's been a great week.


----------



## Fezzle

Glad you're having such a great week, terri!

My morning sickness kicked in this morning. I threw up three times, then took a nap. I'm still in bed with two cats, trying to gather motivation to shower and try to find something to eat that doesn't make me feel sick. I'm comforted by it though- I had nausea and a few gagging spells/food aversions with the first pregnancy, but nothing like this.


----------



## Lanfear333

Terri-I love that your dogs name is Fun. It just seems so appropriate.


----------



## kfs1

Just jumping in to say congratulations to Caribbean on her big day!!!

Always here stalking ladies.


----------



## terripeachy

Lan-his real name is Funyun, but when we were fostering him, I did NOT want to call him that. At his dog camp they have been calling him Funny, which I think is hilarious, but we just call him Fun and when he's in trouble it's Funyun Thomas or FT, but he doesn't get in trouble too often. 

Fezzle-yeah for reassuring sickness. I hope you can find something to munch on. Did you join the February or March baby thread? Your baby may be later than that. I am on vacation so not doing the math. Hee hee.


----------



## Fezzle

My EDD is 19 March- I've joined the regular March thread and a March rainbows one. A friend of a friend just had a baby and they told her that they would induce her by 39 weeks because she was over 40. As far as I know her pregnancy was completely healthy and uncomplicated. I'll be 40 in Feb, so wonder if that'll be the case for me too.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Go Caribbean!!! Good luck today!!! We're all thinking of you!!

kfs - 1 week for you? is that right??

terri - so glad you're having a great week! hell, a great month! :haha: 

vonn - hahaa, I know, I'm nuts to think of a miracle baby in here. I've just been lightheaded again all week and my stomach has been going nuts no matter what I eat. So I was hoping....but it would be a TOTAL miracle b/c we only BD'ed once (ish, not drunk so DH could, ehem....finish), and it certainly wouldn't correspond with my regular O timing, but I don't think much is 'regular' after a mc. So I'll expect the zero in my call this afternoon!
when are you testing again? how are you feeling?

PJ - very interesting stuff, thank you for posting!

hi ellie! :wave: welcome to this thread!

TTC - good luck today! I'm sure that beta is nice and strong!


----------



## penelopejones

Fezzle - Morning sickness sucks but it is good I guess. I subsisted on plain potato chips and macaroni and cheese when I was pregnant with dd. I didn't throw up but did feel queasy a lot. 

So I had the IUI this morning, but first they presented the results of the sperm analysis they did and it wasn't great. Low for everything. Even after washing, the concentration was less than 1 million (I think .8 mil) so they wanted to know if I wanted to go through with the IUI. I did it anyway. The doctor said since I've been pregnant before it is possible, but basically dh needs to see a urologist and if they can't help, it's looking like IVF is next. 

I'm inspired by TTC's recent success though. Has anyone else had success conceiving without IVF with a low sperm count? Anything dh can do to boost it?


----------



## Fezzle

PJ- You're the 2nd person to mention macaroni and cheese to me regarding 1st tri diet! It's funny because I made a big batch of it last week because I was craving it. I'm craving BBQ potato chips right now so now while I'm feeling a bit better I'm off to the shop. 

One of my BnB friend is pregnant and her DH has sperm issues- he was taking Clomid which seems to have done the trick for them!


----------



## TTC74

I was looking into it, and there are lots of things they can do depending on the issue.


----------



## scoobybeans

ttc- Good luck today! Your lines luck great, I'm sure your numbers will be excellent. That's encouraging news about your friend, thank you for sharing. IVF would be a financial burden on us (not covered under our insurance, unfortunately) but it's always good to know there are options. :)

penelope- His motility is so poor that I think IUI may be out for us unless things improve. That's awesome that you had success! When is your next IUI? Good luck!

terri- First off, I love your avatar ;) Also, I have two dogs and we gave both of them middle names so they know when they're _really _in trouble. :winkwink: So what's your plan of attack for getting your BFP? I was looking into ICSI. That sounds promising (but expensive).

Fezzle- Ugh, I'm sorry about the MS! Saltines and herbal tea always help me with a wonky stomach. At least there's a good reason behind it and it will be temporary. :)

Ellie- Hi! Good luck this cycle! My browser history looks similar to yours lol. I'm also addicted to BFP stories on TWW.

AFM, I don't know if it's going to help or not, but I ordered maca, royal jelly, L-arginine, L-carnitine & COQ10 for DH. Also upping his vitamin C to 2,000mg a day. He's not super jazzed about all of the pills he has to take but assures me he's on board. Trying to get his counts into IUI range, which IS covered by our insurance. It takes 3 months to produce new swimmers, so the plan is to test again in October and then go from there.


----------



## penelopejones

Scooby - It looks like our odds aren't so great for IUI either. Really, the doctor sounded like it probably wouldn't be worth the cost, but it wasn't beyond the realm of possibility given his count. 

I'm going to see if I can get DH to take those supplements too! It is so hard to get him to take anything besides a regular multivitamin.


----------



## terripeachy

Scooby-Thanks! I've been on the site a while and I'm going through my 222nd IVF so this time I'm planning on getting chromosomal testing done prior to transfer. If we have any viable embryos I think it will have to work, but if we don't have any viable then that's the end of the road, unfortunately.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Here she is!!

Elizabeth Idalia, born 4:10pm 24th July weighing 2.7kg or 6 lbs 2. She is 48 cm / 18 inches long.

https://i61.tinypic.com/1zeay3q.jpg

Sorry if that is huge! I am doing it on my phone so not as easy!


----------



## TTC74

She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Fezzle

Big congrats! She is lovely!


----------



## penelopejones

Beautiful, Carib! And I love her name, especially the middle Idalia!


----------



## TTC74

Beta - 46! That's a doubling time of 1.8. I'll take it.:happydance:


----------



## scoobybeans

penelope- There's always a chance, it only takes one! Good luck :) DH complains a lot about the pills and I have to remind him literally every day to take them lol. I try to make as many chewable as possible, so the C, D, B complex and COQ10 are all chewable. He's only doing this many for 3 months and then we'll see if it's made a difference. I'll let you know!

terri- I'm so sorry you've had to go through so many procedures :( FX your test goes well!

caribbean- She's beautiful! Congratulations!!! I love her name :)

ttc- Numbers sound great!


----------



## Fezzle

Great beta, TTC!


----------



## Vonn

Welcome, Elizabeth Idalia!! You are beautiful little girl!:baby::baby: Caribbean--she is perfect, congrats! I hope you are feeling well. Thanks for sharing so quickly and not keeping us in suspense! :happydance:

TTC--great news on your 2nd beta!

Fezzle--sorry for the ms, though it is reassuring!

Penelope--congrats on your first IUI. I'm sorry the news on DH's sample wasn't great, though there are definitely things that can help with sperm issues. Clomid, supplements (I've heard CoQ10, zinc, vitamin e are all good for sperm), acupuncture & chinese herbs. You've gotten pregnant more than once, so you'll get there!

Terri--my DH can be a bit cynical about the world, but he loves dogs. One of his favorite things in the world is seeing dogs playing in water! We live near a few lakes we go walking around and every time he sees a dog in the lake he goes, "dog in water, dog in water!" It's very cute. We'll have a dog as soon as we don't live in a 4th floor condo. I want to open a door to let a dog go potty, not shlep down 4 flights!


----------



## terripeachy

Caribbean-I love her!! Congratulations. She is perfect and so beautiful. 

TTC-40 was the magic number so congrats!! When do you go back?

Vonn-schlepping is tough in the mornings and late at night, but when you move it'll be great. Another DH will be saying 'dog in water!' Hee hee. 

Scooby- I really haven't done that many but it feels like it!


----------



## TTC74

I'm not sure when I go back in yet. They are going to consult with the Dr and then get back with me.


----------



## TTC74

Fezzle said:


> My EDD is 19 March- I've joined the regular March thread and a March rainbows one. A friend of a friend just had a baby and they told her that they would induce her by 39 weeks because she was over 40. As far as I know her pregnancy was completely healthy and uncomplicated. I'll be 40 in Feb, so wonder if that'll be the case for me too.

Where do I go to find the March thread?


----------



## Wish2BMom

caribbean - congratulations and welcome to the world, little Elizabeth!! We've been waiting so long to meet you!! :flower: (I'll admit, i got a little tear when I saw you already had her in your arms and posted a pic for us!)

TTC - awesome beta, so happy for you!!! 

ahhhh happy days! :)

afm - stupid HCG is still above 1 (3.55). Have to be pricked again next week. Positive note - I get to call to schedule our appt for the next plan.


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTC - Great Beta! 

Carribbean - Congrats, Elizabeth is beautiful!

Wish - Sorry about lab results but yay for a new plan.


----------



## kfs1

Congratulations Caribbean!!! She's so adorable!

Congrats on the great beta TTC.


----------



## Vonn

Kfs1--We need an update from you! You are so close, can't wait to meet your little one, too! Are things progressing for you? I can't recall if you know what you're having. Have you decided on the name(s)? :happydance::baby::happydance:


----------



## Gypsey4

Congratulations Carib! She is beautiful! I hope you are recovering well and getting lots of rest.


----------



## Vonn

Gypsey--I can't believe you are already 22 weeks, where has the time gone?!? You and Lanfear are bump buddies. How about an update from you, too? How does this compare to your pregnancy with DD? Hope all is well! :flower:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Vonn - You are so good at keeping track of everybody, so sweet!


----------



## Gypsey4

Vonn, you ARE so sweet to keep track of everyone. I can barely keep up :)

This pregnancy is going great. I have done most of the major tests and everything looks normal. A major relief with my AMA. 

This pregnancy has been different from my daughter. With her I was sick but not super sick. But I was really emotional. I cried all the time at the complete bewilderment of my husband. I was 34, got a nap everyday and felt great. 

I was much sicker this pregnancy. Good times. Thankfully it finally eased up. No naps with my daughter running around so I have been much more tired. I am not feeling overly emotional this time which is nice. I am 38 now and I can definitely tell the difference in my body. Sometimes I think my pelvis might be disintegrating. 

We are leaving in a few weeks for a funeral in Germany. I am pretty nervous about the strain of a along haul flight. Caribbean, I don't know how you did it!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi ladies....ive been away so no internet for 4 days.

Big congratulations bean...she is beautiful xx

TTC74 great rise xx

Kfs1 you are so close.....cant wait to hear xx

Hi everyone else....


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Caribbean!! She is beautiful!


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-Where did you go? We missed you!!


----------



## TTC74

Thanks Taurus! I was pretty shocked to get my :bfp: on a natural cycle after they'd all but told me IVF was going to be my only chance!


----------



## Wish2BMom

you know, this is supposed to be when I can relax and NOT focus on TTC but that's all I want to do right now!! ARGH!! 

vonn - I think keeping up with everyone is your super power! great job on that. You make everyone feel so unique and special!

gypsey - that's so interesting, the differences in the 2 pregnancies. Each one is a like a snowflake! :) I hope your long flight isn't terrible for you. Remember to get up and walk/stretch when you can, for your legs and veins' sake.

caribbean - I hope you're home now and everyone is getting settled with Elizabeth! 

hi to all! I hope you have a fabulous Monday!


----------



## kfs1

Hey Vonn!! You're so sweet to ask. I'm almost at my due date but so far, no changes that I can feel. I have the doctor today so we'll see what they say! I'm still working but from home full-time now so it's not too bad. I'm team yellow! :) Our girl name is Adeline Ellene and I'm 90% sure our boy name is Thomas Joseph (Thomas is my DHs name and is huge on his side). 



Vonn said:


> Kfs1--We need an update from you! You are so close, can't wait to meet your little one, too! Are things progressing for you? I can't recall if you know what you're having. Have you decided on the name(s)? :happydance::baby::happydance:


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy - hubby had Friday and Monday off so went to beach house.....in the middle of winter lol...cold and wet but it was nice just to get away for awhile. He has been working so much lately so Jaxon really enjoyed having him around a bit. So excited you are on another cycle....stalking as always 

TTC - i have a girlfriend who did 6 rounds of IVF and it didn't work. They gave up and then she fell pregnant and is now 36 weeks. And she is 47. She was also told it would never happen naturally.

Kfs1 - stalking stalking stalking


----------



## Taurus8484

Where is Spud???? She has gone quiet....


----------



## terripeachy

Kfs1-I just had a realization that you and your sister may have babies on the same day. My bestie has two nephews born on the same day. It's so fun because they always celebrate together! Of course, her family is close (nearby and they like each other) so it works out well, but what do you think of that? Might be cool. Or not! Ha ha.


----------



## Spudtastic

Taurus8484 said:


> Where is Spud???? She has gone quiet....

Hello Taurus - I'm here  thanks for thinking about me. I keep meaning to reply to everyone but I don't as I'm on my phone/doing lots of work at work so I haven't posted  

Caribbean - Elizabeth is just beautiful. I hope you are recovering well. You must be proud as punch.

Kfs - not so long now. I'd love to see a photo of your little one. Do you have any boy or girl feelings? 

Vonn and Penelope - how many days until testing? 
Penelope - it could work. Look at TTC  

Ttc - awesome beta last Friday? Do you have any more betas? Do you have any more line porn? 

Terri - I'm so glad you are giving it another go. X

Everyone doing ivf - I really admire you guys. All the injections and meds you have to do. It sounds do tough. 

Gypsey - Sorry to hear you have to go to Germany for a fuberal. Who is from Germany? Are you German? And where are you going to? 

Wish - hello. What are you doing to keep your mind of TTC? It's hard not to think about it when all you want to be is pregnant. 

Nikki - how are you doing? Do you have any sickness yet? Did you get sick with your son? 

Fezzle - I'm glad the symptoms are kicking in. How are you feeling? 

Rain - how are those twins?

Hello everyone I have missed.

Afm - I have an anterior placenta but I think I can feel my baby moving. It makes me very happy. I'm still super nervous though. I still don't feel like my stomach is big enough yet. 
My dd is so cute. I was vomiting earlier and she says 'mum. I take you to the doctors to make you feel better'. She understands the baby in my tummy is making me sick though.


----------



## Fezzle

Kfs- I am so excited for you! And I think it's even more exciting that you are team yellow!

Spud- I am ok with the nausea as long as I don't let myself get too hungry and avoid the smell of cooking meat. I've been doing a lot of grazing and haven't had any vomiting since Friday. My main symptom now is sore boobs and being a bit bloated/gassy.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Spud - you daughter is so cute, I'm sure she will be a great big sister & helper to you.

Fezzle - Grazing is good, at least you are getting nutrients.

Kfs - I like those names a lot. Will you call the boy TJ for short?

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## TTC74

I don't have any additional betas. The RE was comfortable enough with my doubling rate to just schedule my 6 week ultrasound. 

I actually did take a test over the last couple of days! I had a couple of ICs left and didn't want them to go to waste. LOL. So, here you go. Yesterday is in top. Today is on bottom.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Taurus8484

Those lines look great xx


----------



## terripeachy

TTC-The link to your journal isn't working. Womp womp. But, your lines definitely look strong. What is DH's response? Is he excited/nervous/scared? hee hee.

Spud-Good to hear from you. Your daughter sounds really cute. She'll help you! Sorry you're so busy with work. Feast or famine!

Fezzle-Glad you're not getting too sick. keep grazing.

Vonn-You are too kind to think of everyone else. When are you testing? 

I finally got a chance to talk to my nurse yesterday and I told her I was interested in the overnight chromosomal testing and doing the transfer immediately afterwards. She told me that the facility hasn't had good results with that because the women's uterine's linings were too thick (I guess after two more days) and the pregnancy rate wasn't very successful. So...I will wait another cycle or two before I actually do my transfer. I can't think about that now, though. I just want to have a good number of eggs fertilized and some chromosomally normal embryos to transfer. If it turns out that none are normal, I will understand why it took so long to get pregnant, and why I won't be having kids. :shrug: I guess I'd rather know than not know. But..I certainly don't want to cross that bridge at all!

:wave: to everyone else.


----------



## TTC74

Hopefully, I've got the links to my journal fixed now! 

DH is beside himself excited. He keeps asking me stuff like, "how do I handle when the baby . . . " and "how do I not worry constantly when I'm not with the baby?" lol


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all!

taurus - a beach house even in the winter sounds dreamy. Even more romantic, if you ask me! and you probably had the place to yourselves, yes? so nice.

kfs - good luck to you in these next few days/couple of weeks! please post a pic of the LO if you'd like! you know we love to squeal! :) I love the names as well and immediately thought of TJ like Hope did

caribbean - hope you can pop on soon and share the delight of the first few days with your new bundle! HA! I say that now and if/when I get to experience it, logging online is probably the last thing I'll be able to do. :)

spud - so glad you are feeling the LO move around! that's wonderful! I can't wait for that feeling. To answer your question - I'm not doing much to keep my mind off of TTC. I am trying to kick myself in the butt to get back to exercising but it's those dog days of summer where I just want to be lazy and hang around. So I'm trying to watch what I eat and keep weight off that way, but then there's wine.... :wine:
_(btw - thank you for the long individual posting - it helps me remember what the stalking girls are up to!!)_

TTC - love the porn, thank you for indulging us!! DH sounds so cute, that's great that he's onboard so quickly. 

rain/nikki - how are you both holding up?

fez - glad you've found a way to somewhat control the nausea

terri - there have to be some that come out normal - it will work for you!! 

Hope - how are you feeling?


----------



## penelopejones

Hi everyone! 

Spud, that's so cute about your daughter. It's nice that she's at the right age to know what is going on! 

TTC, nice lines! 

Wish - I know what you mean about it being hot and not feeling like exercising. It is hard to get motivated when you could be relaxing and enjoying the summer. 

I'm on day 5 post IUI. Do I count the IUI day as O? I guess I'm 5do. I did an HCG booster on Sunday and will do another one today. This last one was better than the first--no redness this time. I'm glad DH has the skills to do it though! I don't think I'd be able to do it myself. 

DH had a check up with his doctor (regular doctor) yesterday and the doctor said his thyroid seemed enlarged and is going to run some tests. Apparently low thyroid can lead to male infertility so I'm hopeful this will give us some answers. I think they can treat it with drugs. It would be great if we could get his count/motility/morphology rates up. I also ordered some Fertilaid for him to see if that will help. 

Terri - about the tests, it would be nice at least to have some answers. If it is a chromosomal issue, can they test the embryos and then implant? Is that what you were getting at in your post?


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-I'm right there with you. I want to run and exercise but the lazy bus has completely STOPPED at my house and I'm in the front seat waiting for it to get moving so I will at least be doing something! :rofl: AF should be here any day now, right? Mine took 33 days past D&C. I heard between 30-35 days, so I was smack dab in the middle.

penelope-Hopefully the doctor can help your hubs. So yeah...normally, the lab makes the embryos and then you transfer them three or five days later. Most people don't get the embryos tested. The cheap way is to just put them back in and hope for the best, based on the growth in the petri dish. That is what I have been doing. Now that I've had several unsuccessful transfers, I figured I might as well get the chromosomal testing done after they have made it to Day 5, but before they are transferred (if they are normal). In the past, some places would freeze/ship the embies to the testing facility, dethaw/test, freeze/ship them back to the clinic, and they would be transferred. My place is saying that the women's linings were too thick during that two day testing process to maintain a successful pregnancy, so they make you wait another cycle where they can monitor your lining/progesterone and all that other good stuff that's important. Does that make sense? Don't worry your pretty little head about it because you won't have to go there. hee hee.


----------



## Vonn

Hi ladies, thanks for all the kind words! And for all the updates, when I get nosy and ask you to spill the deets.

Terri--a couple weeks back I watched a webinar done by Dr. Geoffrey Sher. It was about Fresh vs FET for IVF. He went into specifics about timelines when you do chromosomal testing. It was interesting. If you are interested to hear how he does it, search this: "Webinar With Dr. Sher &#8211; Fresh vs. Frozen Embryo Transfer."

Everyone who is not exercising: I am with you! Ugh.

Penelope--I am 5 days ahead of you, 10 DPO/DPIUI. If you ovulated on the day of your IUI, then they are the same. I can't recall if you triggered ov? When that happens, then I believe 99% of the time ov and IUI are the same day. If not, then they may not line up exactly the same.

Hope--how long now til your transfer?

:kiss: to all the pregnant ladies

:hugs: to those of us still trying

AFM--I may POAS tomorrow, 11 DPO, only because DH and I have a consult with the RE tomorrow morning. I would LOVE nothing more than to walk in there and say, "Give me a blood test, I think I'm pregnant!" Highly unlikely. I am not scheduled for my beta until next Monday because they don't do those over the weekend and Saturday is 14 DPO. They always tell me I can schedule the test for 14 days past the trigger or 12 DPO, but I don't trust that. Everywhere I've read that implantation can happen up to 12 DPO. So what if I get my blood tested on the morning of 12 DPO and the little bean was about to snuggle in in the afternoon? They give me a negative result and I stop the progesterone and--poof!--no more little bean. Has anyone else been told to have blood tests done only 12 DPO?


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - I'm blowing all my good luck "I'm only going to test because I have an appt with the RE today" vibes your way!


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - :haha: so funny! send it on up here b/c I have my bus ticket in hand! glad I'm not the only lazy one of the bunch! I'm literally sitting here in my workout clothes, dreading going out for a run in 90 degree weather. But I'll do what I can and walk some too, just to get moving as Mrs. Obama says to do! Oh, did you ever send for results from the D&C? We did, but I guess I don't get the results until we have our mtg with the RE, and that's not until 8/24. Boo. I would like to do the PGD but it's not covered. So we go with the cheapy, au natural way.
And 7/30 will be a month since my procedure, so AF should be right around the corner. Creamy cm right now and not a ton of it, so typical pre-AF stuff. I still have one more blood draw this Friday to confirm I'm down to 0.

Vonn - eeeeee!!! I'm excited for you to test but if the LO hasn't implanted yet at all, it still wouldn't show on a stick, would it? are you getting your bloods tested tomorrow? I'd think they wouldn't stop your progresterone until after your beta on Monday.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Vonn - I think you should test tomorrow for sure, I have seen + at 12dpo before. 

Terri - I haven't heard of freezing and shipping the embies for testing, that sounds super dangerous with all the freezing and thawing. My clinic just removes cells from the embryos and ships those for testing.

PJ - FX'd for you!

TTC - Your hubby is so cute...Let him know the worrying will never end,

AFM - My transfer is in 13 days and I'm getting so nervous. I'm only on estrace and baby aspirin now (as well as all my vitamins) but I'm not having any side effects. I fly over for a scan on Monday 3rd and if all is well I started PIO and other meds on the 5th, then fly over for transfer on the 10th. We are half way through redoing our bedroom so our house is a wreck and I really want to get it done by this Sunday, though I'm not sure that is going to happen. Acupuncture is such stress reliever right now.

Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-I can't wait to hear about your BFP on this morning's test. Have you had an suspicious symptoms? :hugs: Love ya!

Hope-Don't be nervous..it'll be great! I can't wait until you're PUPO. hee hee.

Wish-Thanks for joining me on the bus. hee hee. I'll head north in a few. Actually, a week or so ago, I rode my moto. into work, but I had about 6 priority mail packages that I needed to go to the PO. I decided to walk so I didn't have to get all dressed up in leathers, helmet etc.. I only took my license and my credit card. The PO is about 1/2 mile away. I got there and found out their credit card machine was down. I was not happy because those packages were getting heavier and heavier, so I just walked back. If I had my purse, I could've gone to the convenient store and used the ATM, but I didn't. So, I started walking back. Luckily, my coworker saw me and picked me up. HA!!HA! Of course, I could've said 'nah, I'll just walk' but I was sweating like crazy and that's not cute. I ended up riding back to the PO in the afternoon.


----------



## Gypsey4

Hello everyone, It has been a couple of crazy weeks around here. 

Spud - I am not German but a California girl. My husband's younger brother met a German girl while in the army and has lived in Berlin ever since. My brother in law was hit and killed by a car two weeks ago. Not only are we so shocked and sad, but there is a criminal investigation going as well. The driver fled the scene... It all just seems so unbelievable. He has two young sons, no life insurance. What a mess. 

We will spend a week in Berlin for the funeral and then a week in Amsterdam to decompress. We cancelled our August anniversary trip to attend the funeral and will try to make Amsterdam a nice mellow week. My daughter is super excited because they are famous for pancakes and chocolate sprinkles on toast for breakfast. I can't even have a beer or a special coffee shop treat. :winkwink: Guess I will be drowning my sorrows with chocolate sprinkle toast.


----------



## Fezzle

Gypsey- so sorry to hear about your BIL.

Amsterdam is a great place for chilling out. I like the bitterballen- they're like tasty little croquettes.


----------



## Spudtastic

Gypsey - I'm so sorry to hear about your borther in law. What a tragic mess. My condolences to you and your family. 
What a good idea to spend a week in Amsterdam afterwards. I used to be a tour manager on coach trips for 18 to 35 yr olds and they always used to end in Berlin and then Amsterdam. I love food so I had my favourite food places in both and things to buy. I loved the galleriea and museums too.


----------



## Vonn

Gypsey--I'm so sorry to hear about your BIL. Tragic mess is right. My condolences. :cry:

AFM--I didn't test this morning, mainly because I am lazy. I forgot that I didn't have any tests and didn't bother to leave home to get some. I may test tomorrow or Friday morning as my DH is going out of town on Friday and I'd like to know/for him to know before he leaves. This is all wishful thinking, I'm afraid. Don't really have much hope that I'll have a positive.

Had a consult with the RE and he basically said his recommendation is IVF with donor eggs. Doesn't think I can be stimmed to produce enough mature follicles to give IVF with my eggs a good enough chance. I didn't cry this time, which is better than last time...more prepared to hear that news, I guess. My DH stood up for my crap eggs, though, and made him talk through all the options using my eggs--stimming in multiple cycles to batch eggs to get more, doing chromosomal testing, etc.

I'd love to try with my eggs and then move on if it doesn't work. But I am so concerned about having money for multiple cycles. I just don't know how we are going to make this happen. The RE clinic I go to now is expensive. I've researched and found a couple drs that are much cheaper, enough so that it would still be less even if we had to travel out of state to do the collections and transfers: Dr Paul Magarelli (CO) and Dr Rob Kiltz (NY). I also read somewhere that Dr Simkes at Fertility Partnership in St. Louis has affordable IVF but I haven't seen a cost. Anyone else know of other less expensive clinics/drs, aside from traveling across the world (which I guess is not completely out of the question)??? 

One final gripe. RE said if I were to get all my ducks in a row for IVF I should probably have the 3mm polyp in my uterus removed. There was never a conversation about this previously!! I would have had it out before doing any of my IUIs as it could impact implantation since it's "taking up real estate." GRRRRRRR:gun::gun::grr::grr: I'm gonna get it out now, before my last IUI, to get us the best shot before having to spend mucho dinero. Anyone had a hysteroscopy polypectomy???

That's my book. :wacko:


----------



## terripeachy

Gypsey-So sorry to hear about your BIL. That is really a tragic accident. :hugs: Have a safe trip and definitely try to make the most of it, as best you can.


----------



## Wish2BMom

gypsey - I'm so sorry about your BIL, that's horrible. My thoughts go out to you and his family. That's so nice you're able to divert to Amsterdam after, I'd love to go there. Chocolate toasty sprinkle deliciousness sounds wonderful.

vonn - well what the heck. So hopefully you'll just have a BFP tomorrow and be done with it. But if not, it sounds like there are still options but I understand wanting to obviously use your own eggs. I hate that money has to be a factor for all of us. It's just crap. 

terri - i'd have walked too but I live about 1/2 mi from a grocery store and I can't bring myself to walk there and back when I need only a few things. I really should - save the world on some gas and all that. And, yanno, exercise too. Though - no need to send the bus up here anymore! I signed back up for kickboxing and took my first class since mid-April and remembered why I loved it. I knew I just needed to rip the bandaid off of the first time going. It was 93 degrees today too - sweating like crazy but it felt phenomenal! :bodyb:


----------



## Fezzle

Vonn- Fx this is your cycle and you don't have to worry about IVF!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Vonn - I can't believe they didn't have the polyp removed before you started IUI, I would be extremely frustrated. I had one about that size and my RE had it taken out before I even started clomid treatments. He did a Hysteroscopy, Polypectomy & D&C to clear everything out & I was asleep for the procedure. I had light period bleeding for about a week after but no pain. The worst was the anesthesia, I always have a couple groggy days after it. I totally think you should do it though. Hopefully though you will have a BFP tomorrow and you won't have to worry about any of this.

Gypsey - I'm so sorry to hear about your BIL. Have a save trip and enjoy all the yummy food.

Wish - I don't know how you run in 90 degree weather!! I get up early in the AM so I can beat the heat with my dog, he hates running in the heat too. I hope AF shows for you soon so you can get the next steps started.

Terri - That walk sounds brutal and frustrating...yay for coworker to the rescue.


----------



## Wish2BMom

no more running for me in 90 degrees - almost died yesterday!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish2BMom said:


> no more running for me in 90 degrees - almost died yesterday!

That would not be good for your next step TTC :winkwink:


----------



## Spudtastic

Eeek all you running ladies. I am impressed. I can't run. I love swimming and walking though.

I'm just popping in to say I just had my 16 week midwife appointment this morning. We got the results back from the combined screening (bloodwork and ultrasound) and I got a low risk for downsyndrome and the other trisomies. We also heard the little munchkins heartbeat again. I can't wait to see little squidge on the ultrasound again which is 2 to 4 weeks away. I should get a date for the ultrasound through next week.


----------



## Vonn

Spud--yay for the reassurance, good news with the tests, and getting to hear the heartbeat!! So happy that things are going great with lil' squidge!:thumbup: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spudtastic

Vonn - sorry to hear about the frustrating crap you had to go through at the REs office. Ttc is frustrating enough. I also really hope you get your bfp this cycle. I keep thinking about TTC being told ivf is the only option and boom, bfp. Your husband sounds very sweet standing up for your eggies.

Kfs - any signs? A show? Anything? I hope you don't mind me having a gender guess but I think maybe girl


----------



## Spudtastic

Ex-errrrr-size? What is this thing you speak off? I have hazy crossfit memories in my past but I think they are just nightmares.


----------



## Fezzle

Great results, Spud!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Fabulous news Spud! I much prefer swimming too.


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-I too hope you get a positive test this weekend and tell that doctor to shove it. But...you do have other options, so just look them over and see what works for you. It probably is cheaper to fly somewhere else for DE or your own eggs. That's what Rain and many others did. She didn't like the place she was going, so she went somewhere else and now look at her/them!

Spud-Glad everything checked out perfectly. I like swimming too, but I don't like it enough to pay for a gym membership w/pool, so I'll run and I only have to pay for new shoes every couple months.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Anyone want some baby pics of Ellie?? Cos here they are! 

You can click on each photo to open in a different window for a better look :) 

And yes.. she's only 6 days old! Most of these pics she is 4 or 5 days old.. 

https://s8.postimg.org/ak7vmcqip/Ellie_Eyes.jpg

https://s8.postimg.org/yww80kls1/Ellie_pose.jpg

https://s8.postimg.org/6lao3j1vl/Ellie_sleep.jpg

https://s8.postimg.org/4i08vv22p/Elliepout.jpg

https://s8.postimg.org/gz6wj0x8h/Ellie_Sleep.jpg

I am absolutely in love with this little bub.. she's so beautiful! She's so placid, just chills out and only cries when she's hungry. Otherwise she lies there with her giant eyes (already a very dark brown!!) and watches the world around her quietly. On Monday, her weight had dropped to 5 lbs 9 ounces! (2.5kg) so she really is a teeny tiny little bub.. but she's perfectly healthy and it was still under a 10% drop in weight so the midwife was happy with that!

My friend is a newborn photographer so we visited her studio today. I took a few 'behind the scenes' photos so they aren't even good pics... but OMG my baby just looks so gorgeous in them! I can't wait to see the finished product!

(Not sure why the thumbnail shows as upside down!)
https://s2.postimg.org/kdrvuubjp/Ellie_Tutu.jpg


----------



## Fezzle

Aww- she is beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh, Caribbean..she is just beautiful. Purple is my favorite color, so I'm really liking the tutu behind the scene photo. She has so much hair too..pretty little girl. Enjoy every minute because she'll be growing fast, and probably not so serene soon. hee hee. <3


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I want her to stay like this forever! Except I have just discovered she has two sets of dimples like me.. so adding dimples to the mix when she starts smiling will just be a killer! I am surprised she doesn't have super curly hair like her daddy, but I am guessing when her new hair grows in, it will definitely be curly! I am very surprised she was born with such dark eyes... usually babies are born with lighter eyes and gradually go darker but not this bub! Daddy's genes are a lot stronger than mine. She was pure white when she was born.. not a hint of Caribbean caramel latte like we thought! But she's already getting her very gorgeous tones coming in. I am in love with her more every minute! *gush gush gush*


----------



## Lanfear333

Gypsey, so sorry about your BIL. I hope the time to decompress helps.

Caribbean, she's adorable!!!

Spud, glad your checkup went well.

kfs, any news?


----------



## TTC74

Carribean - she is absolutely adorable! Congratulations on having such a cutie!


----------



## Wish2BMom

caribbean - I can't even take it! She's adorable! and dimples too, just stahp it. LOVE the 'pose' in pic 2 and, um, is she already making 'kissy duck face' in pic 4?? The tutu pic is awesome as well (purple is my fave too). LOVE seeing you just gush over her! I find it interesting that so many people are nervous to bring child #2 into the world b/c they love child #1 so much and can't fathom having any left for another. And just look.....:hugs: so wonderful. 

spud - I'm so happy to see your great results! Squidge is doing such an amazing job in there!! :) oh ok I guess you're pretty amazing yourself being the whole 'pod' and all! ;)

lan - how are you doing?


----------



## Vonn

Caribbean--OMG! :baby:Ellie is just the most precious little thing ever. :baby:I love her. The pic of her in the pink pillow-thing is my fav--she looks like the wisest baby in the world there! Can't wait to see the dimples. What does DH think, how's he doing? And what about DD, she's got to be over the moon!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Carribean - She is beautiful and so are the photos!

Vonn - Did you test today?


----------



## Taurus8484

Bean - gosh she is beautiful....they grow up so quick so take as much as you can in while she is little....even the sleep deprivation 

Vonn - did you poas???

Wish - when you have another child i was a little worried about how i could possibly love another so much but your love doesn't get shared you just love twice as much...


----------



## Wish2BMom

taurus - <3


----------



## penelopejones

Caribbean - OMG I love her! I think my uterus just did a back flip or something looking at her. She reminds me of my dark haired dark-eyed baby girl! Enjoy these newborn days. So glad you have a mellow baby! 

Vonn: Well, I'm glad your hubby stood up for you. There have been so many miracle stories on this board! Let's hope the good luck keeps rubbing off on us. 

Spud - Glad the tests are all good! 

Sorry for your BIL, Gypsey. That's just awful and tragic. 

Hi to everyone else! 

AFM, ho hum, boring old 6dpo.


----------



## Rainshiny

Golllly!!! I was trying to catch up but the news kept coming. Lots going on in bnb land!! I was on vacay last week too.

Fezzle and TTC- belated congrats on the bfps and betas!!!!! Wishing you a long and healthy pregnancy. Fezzle do you have a scan soon?

Carribean- Ellie is breathtakingly gorgeous! How are u feeling? No more GD, hooray!

Gypsy- sorry for your loss. I hope they find the driver. I've never been to Amsterdam. I wish u could have been there under better circumstances.

Vonn- I really hope UR up the duff now but I'm sure there are good price comparison sites online for ivf. I think I heard Spain and czech republic are good too if u go that route.

Spud- Lovely results!! 

Taurus- you are so sweet!

Terry and wish- glad things are moving along!

Hope- so excited for your transfer! Not long now!

Afm-sheesh, I'm going I give my update tomorrow cause I ran out of time! Hugs to all- welcome newcomers.


----------



## Vonn

Rain--you are killing me! New rule here: if you are a pregnant lady carrying twins who has not visited us in a while, you must give your own update first so as not to run out of time and leave us all in suspense. Ha! :haha: Good to see your name & can't wait for an update, whenever that may be. Hoe you are feeling well!

No poas for me today. I plan to tomorrow with fmu as DH leaves out of town tomorrow night. I hope I remember. I forgot this morning. Still not feeling anything, so don't think it's gonna be positive. But I am having crazy conversations in my head that go like this: "I am not pregnant. But I could be, right? It's possible that I'm pregnant. But not at all likely. I could be, though. Don't get your hopes up too high. But don't be negative either. It's possible that maybe I might be pregnant." Ugh! :dohh:


----------



## TTC74

I just took a cb digi weeks estimator in hopes of seeing it change from 2-3 to 3+ weeks. To my surprise, it had dropped to 1-2 weeks. Guess I should start tempering my expectations. I'm freaking out.


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTC - I'm sorry. Did you used FMU? Maybe your urine was really diluted. I forget, have you had lab work done yet?

Vonn - Don't forget to test tomorrow! I have those conversations in my head every month.


----------



## TTC74

Hope - no. I didn't use fmu but I used diluted urine for my 2-3 week test too. I should be so solidly in the 2-3 week slot that I can't imagine a 1-2 week result. 

I had blood work to check doubling very early on (10 & 14 DPO), and it looked fine. I haven't had blood work since then.


----------



## Fezzle

Rainshiny- scan is Monday but I'm trying not to think about it!

Vonn- good luck with your test! My main symptom was not feeling anything- as in not feeling like AF was coming. 

TTC74- good luck- I don't like those digis. I got another 2-3 at 5w2d.DH made me stop testing. One of my BnB friends whose at the same place as me got a 2-3 the same day as me but then got a 3+ later that day (and she's had 2 good scans), so I just don't trust them other than as an estimate.


----------



## Taurus8484

I second what Fezzle said. I never used the digi ones for this exact reason. Maybe get a couple more blood draws and then you will have an answer xx


----------



## TTC74

A second test showed me back at 2-3 weeks. So, I'm hoping something went wrong with the first test.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - thosr digis are terrible. I read so many posts from people who had a different reading like you did and everything was ok. Even clearblur admit that there is a huge range for them and the odd one can be completely wrong. I did a couple in the hope that I would see a 3+ and after paying out for a couple that never got to 3+ I decided I was torturing myself and wasting my money. 

CAaribbean - my goodness Ellie is adorable. You must be a very very proud mum. 

Vonn - I totally agree ......what's Rain thinking not updating us on her twinnies.

Rain - do you have a 12 or 13 week scan of those babies? Also see Vonns note.

I'm on my phone and now I can't remember what everyone else wrote. Sorry ladies....hello anyway


----------



## terripeachy

Rain-Triple ditto to what Vonn said. We don't want to hear from you, we want to hear ABOUT you. HA!!HA! Love ya. Glad all seems to be going well. Any Vaccaro's cravings yet? I'm home for the rest of the summer.

TTC-I don't know what to say. I never used a digital test. When is your first OB appointment again? Monday? Maybe just try to hold out until then. Are you feeling nauseous or any other symptoms that might reassure you? I'm sure it's fine. Stop testing and start your baby's college fund with that money.

Fezzle-Oh wait..your scan is Monday. Not sure when TTC has her appointment. I can't wait to see that first picture.

Vonn-I watched one video by Dr. Sher yesterday about failed cycles. It was pretty interesting although I don't want to hear why cycles fail. Maybe I was feeling masochistic yesterday. I tried looking for the fresh/frozen, but it seems one is coming up soon, so they probably want you to sign up for that. I'll keep looking. Fridays are a good day to sit at work with my headphones in. :) Did you remember to test today? No pressure from me. I'll be here whenever you test or get your beta. I am still PRAYING this is it for you. :hugs: :coffee:

AFM-I take my last BCP on Monday and after that I'm going to be caffeine free from that point on. I have to give these eggs the best chance. No wine, no caffeine. I'm on a strict cocaine and oxycontin diet from then on. And yes, I'll make sure I run as well. hee hee. :flower:


----------



## TTC74

No worries about more tests. Once I saw that test go back to 2-3 I swore off them!

My u/s is a week from today. Fortunately, I think I can hold out with the fuel of the many stories I've found of women who've had this exact same thing happen to them.


----------



## Rainshiny

TTC that's the most zen you've ever been! Taking it as a god sign!

Sorry- here's my quick afm: all of us are super healthy and doing great!! 12 week scan was perfect (altho a little uncomfortable cause I have a fibroid somewhere), screen for downs and the fancy genetic blood test all negatives!!!
And we know that at least one is a boy cause they found a Y chromosome!!! We are thrilled cause there are a lot of girls in my family and DW wanted a boy in the mix. I saw baby a cross its legs and swallow and baby b turn all the way around and kick at the 12 week scan. So happy to be in 2nd tri with nausea much lessened and I think my appetite started kicking in yesterday- only gained 5 lbs so far, all in my boobs and tummy. Getting ready for some feasting and growing!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

we need some bump pics when you start getting a bump, rain!! so happy things are going so well for you!!

terri - :rofl: good luck with that diet! should you fall preg, you certainly won't have trouble keeping the weight off! so when you end your BCP, then comes stims, yes?

ttc - wow, I am impressed with your zenness!! good job! also glad you got a digi that cooperated with you. I can't wait for your scan, it'll be so wonderful!

vonn - um......:test: I had that conversation so many times with myself as well. 

hope - you're up next, right? transfer in a week or so?

afm: not too much. hopefully last blood draw in awhile this morning - better be down to zero or sky-high with a new pregnancy! nothing in between, please! So that means zero b/c i'm certainly not pregnant. If I was, it would be ninja baby. It's so weird, though - I've had these slight waves of nausea this week, lightheadedness last week and sometimes this week. Even not _really _TTC'ing, I'm looking for clues. It's a bad habit!


----------



## terripeachy

Rain-Yeah! That's the kind of update I like to hear, and congrats on at least one boy. Woop woop! Do you already have names picked out? Spill.

Wish2-I hope your hcg is down to zero today too. It's been SOOOOOOO long. What is your next plan? I can't remember. Yes, all drugs, no chaser for me in a few days. hee hee. 

I think Hope flies in on Monday to get a check up, and then starts shots to prepare for transfer. Time is flying!


----------



## Vonn

I'm in a rush this morning but wanted to share the results since you are all so nice and hopeful. FMU HPT = BFN Not a shock, but it always stings, a little, doesn't it? I'm not too down & will hold out a little hope that Mindays beta will have a different result. :dohh:


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn- :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, Vonn :hugs:


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry Vonn.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yup, one giant group hug for Vonn :hugs:
my FX'ed for Monday too.

I'm finally negative (down to zero!)!! let the games begin....well, hopefully in 5-6 weeks anyway...
so yeah, now I wait for AF. Then another AF, b/c I need one full cycle to start again.
Appointment on 8/24 to discuss next cycle, if anything should change. If AF gets here soon, then all should hopefully start in Sept. 
I hope she comes soon b/c I'm also trying to plan a trip down to NC to see my family and I really would like to not have it be on a weekend I need to retrieve or transfer eggs. I'm still keeping this quiet from everyone so the longer I wait to make plane reservations, the more annoying everyone is going to get. As soon as I get AF, I should be able to rely on having my 28-day cycle (I feel a little naive saying that) and plot out how the next couple of months look.


----------



## Vonn

Rain--in the 2nd tri already? Holy cow. Seeing those babies move around has to be amazing!

Wish--soooo glad the hcg is out of your system. C'mon AF, show up already! It's got to be just around the corner. Then just one more cycle to go.

Terri--I haven't read about that diet on any of the fertility websites I troll. Ha! You crack me up.

TTC--I didn't know the digis were crap, I won't waste my money. Hope you are reassured by all the other horror stories out there.

AFM--Thanks for all the virtual hugs! I'm sort of emotionally moving on to prepare myself for the next big step of IVF, so even if Monday's beta is negative, I won't be completely broken up, at least I don't think I will. Every new thing does always give me lots of hope, though, so it is hard: The first IUI; the first IUI with meds; the first IUI with 2 follicles, etc. . . I have 1 IUI left, so we will see what happens. I actually think I will take this next cycle off to have the polyp removed. I was able to get a consult for next Friday, so depending on how hard it is to get the procedure scheduled, I may get it done within a few weeks. I hope so.

Have a wonderful weekend everyone!:flower:


----------



## smithco

hello ladies,

spent some times reading over what has been going on with everyone. I have two jobs at the moment and free time is at a minimum - so I have missed coming on and chatting. But its late now and I can't sleep, so a quiet moment to read all your posts.

I don't know what is going on with me - 40 is coming so fast and I feel so stressed. I don't feel 40 and I certainly don't look 40 ( i get mistaken for 29/30 all the time) but there 40 is sitting there waiting for me. And I am childless.

I just got in a fight with my bf - he doesn't like being forced to BD. I might be ovulating today and just started bawling. What if it doesn't happen. How am I going to cope. I have a bunch of friends coming over next weekend talking about partying and drinking - my bf can't wait. I don't want to party at all. I want to be pregnant - not party.

some days are diamonds. some days are stones. - john denver 

Apologies for just talking about myself. Will be a better forum mate next post.
xoxo


----------



## TTC74

Smith - sorry you're feeling so stressed and down. I hope you get your rainbow baby soon!


----------



## terripeachy

smithco-I, too, am sorry your bf isn't where you are emotionally and mentally. My hubs is 40 and I feel like he feels the same as your bf sometimes. Are you sure he's ready to have kids? I know it's on your mind, but what does he say? When we were trying naturally it was often a chore to think of creative ways to get him to not drink a lot and be prepared for bd. I cried a lot too thinking I missed my chance. 

Luckily/unluckily we moved to IUI/IVF and there's only one time he needs to perform so it's not bad. The rest is just 'fun.' I hope things work out and you catch that egg!! :hugs:


----------



## smithco

Congrats to you ttc74. Such wonderful news. Wishing a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Terri - he is ready and we have talked about it at length over the last year. He just doesn't get how i feel sometimes. His attitude is "it will happen" - he likes his beers after work and on the weekend. (And so do I.. But I have partied it up for last ten plus years. So I can skip it for the sake of ttc) Her sees me as a party pooper now. Good luck with your next steps! I really hope that it's your time.


----------



## Spudtastic

Vonn - I'm so sorry. Big hugs to you.

Wish - happy hcg is 0 day. I hope af comes quickly.

Caribbean - those new born photos are just divine but you have a divine creature to work with. 

Smithco - feel free to rant away. That's what this thread is for, so we can support each other in our bad times and celebrate with each other in our good times.

I also got/get frustrated with dh. He drinks every night and enjoys weed too. He still drinks every night and will smoke a few joints if he has any. 
When I was pregnant with dd - from 37 weeks onward I asked him to only have two beers at night. It is/was his job to drive me the 3.5 hours to the nearest hospital with a delivery ward when I went into Labour. He refused. We argued and argued over it. Luckily we left for the hospital at 3pm so he hadn't had a chance to have a drink. This second time though the drink drive limit has been dropped so he's going to be real pissed when I ask him to only drink one beer bottle per evening.
Then when we were ttc for this one I asked him to stop smoking pot, cut down on beers, eat better and exercise. This was after our two losses. He always said the right words and he would start tomorrow but tomorrow never happened.

In the evening he gets home and is more interested in having a beer and going outside for a fag or a joint rather than playing with dd who he hasn't seen all day. Last night (after dd was in bed) he went outside for his first joint of the evening. I was doing work on the laptop. When he came in he stunk of weed. It made me wheeze and I had a rant at him. I told him to go somewhere else (as in away from me) because I can't drink, eat certain things and I am working at the lap top and here he is drinking and smoking and I'm not breathing in pot fumes because he wants to do it.

Wow well I've really been doing some dh bashing. Guess I'm a bit annoyed. It's been brewing for a while and I'll continue to be grumpy as I pick up all his beer bottles this morning. I don't think he's ever thrown one of his beer bottles in the recycling bin. Hmmmpfff I had better shut up now before this becomes a thesis.


----------



## Gypsey4

Big hugs Vonn :hug:


----------



## smithco

Spud - I'm sorry you are also feeling annoyed. It sucks. I feel for you.
We all get annoyed from time to time with our partners. The added stress of ttc makes the once small things much bigger. At least in this household. I have had to text my bf when on the way home from work ( he gets home before me) to hold off on his after work beer please until we BD (otherwise he gets comfortable and falls asleep on the couch and bding is harder to get done) - I get an annoyed ok in response. So you are not alone. 
And then he is all horned up and ready to go on alll the wrong days. haha. I can't win.
Is it so hard to ask to have a few days of sex on the right days. sheesh.


----------



## Spudtastic

smithco said:


> Spud - I'm sorry you are also feeling annoyed. It sucks. I feel for you.
> We all get annoyed from time to time with our partners. The added stress of ttc makes the once small things much bigger. At least in this household. I have had to text my bf when on the way home from work ( he gets home before me) to hold off on his after work beer please until we BD (otherwise he gets comfortable and falls asleep on the couch and bding is harder to get done) - I get an annoyed ok in response. So you are not alone.
> And then he is all horned up and ready to go on alll the wrong days. haha. I can't win.
> Is it so hard to ask to have a few days of sex on the right days. sheesh.

Smithco - hopefully you guys will conceive soon and things become easier. There's so many added pressures. I remember ntnp with dd. We wanted to give it a go but were so so scared too which didn't help.

Having said that....this little baby is the result of me saying yes when dh was all horny on a day that I thought didn't count. I was going to say NO. Thank goodness I didn't. I thought I was on 4 to 6 dpo. Turns out I ovulated really late this cycle that I got pregnant. We bd sooooo much when I thought o was and I was ready for a break he he. So you never know 
I'm feeling better today. Sometimes a rant just needs to escape and I know I'm very lucky.


----------



## Spudtastic

So a very very Christian acquaintance has named her new born daughter with the initials H.E.L ......I wonder if she realises. It was the first thing I noticed. But the actual name is beautiful (Harper Eden)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Vonn - I hope your beta shows something good tomorrow!!!

Smith - Sorry your BF does not seem to be on the same page as you right now.

Spud - Make that man of yours pick up his beer bottles LOL. How are you feeling these days?

Rain - I can't believe you are in second trimester now. I forget do you know the gender of your little ones?

AFM - Yes, you are right Terri. I fly over for my scan tomorrow morning and if all goes well I start all the rest of my meds Wednesday and then transfer the following Monday. I can't believe I could be PUPO in 8 days!!! I'm starting to get super nervous and excited.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Thank you everyone for the lovely compliments about my little baby :D She is just SO freakin' cute I want to eat her. <3 <3 <3


Second tri Rain??? What?! When did that happen?? I am SO happy to be past the GD thing.. sometimes I forget and I start eating and think whoops! I forgot to take my insulin! And then I remember... haha!! And then I eat more cake. 

Vonn - My husband is just absolutely head over heels in love with his little girl. He's always cuddling her and loves when I express milk so he can feed her and get some bonding time in! I think he's regretting his choice to be very hands on now that he had the worst poo explosion diaper so far :haha: It was so shocking, 3 diapers later (she just kept on going) and she was handed to me to finish the job! Poor daddy. My daughter absolutely loves her new sister too. As soon as she's home from school, she's swept Ellie up into her arms for cuddles. I even noticed after about 10 minutes that she still had her school bag on her back! She hadn't even set that down yet. So Ellie is definitely not lacking attention and love. 

Wish - Hope AF finds you soon!

Smithco - I hope your husband will start getting on the TTC train with you. It is a very scary thought to men knowing their lives will change so dramatically. Most parents I know were scared even after the baby is born about whether or not they are ready! 

Terri - I hope your new no caffeine / cocaine & oxycontin diet works out for you :haha: I guess if it doesn't help, you will be way too high to even notice!

TTC - I remember getting the 1 - 2 weeks on the digi and I was 4 weeks and I didn't like that too much! But it's turned out well ;) 

Fezzle - Good luck with your scan!

Lan - 25 weeks! Any movements yet?? Almost into third trimester!

AFM - Just being a mum to a newborn :) Lots of bed time, sleeping, snoozing, cuddling, kissing, boobs out, diapers galore. Who ever said babies weren't glamorous!? My c section wound is healing very well. I had a special battery operated vacuum suction dressing on for 7 days, and that really seems to do wonders for healing! Although the wound is very tender and a bit stingy, it looks like it's a month old rather than only a week! Still in pain when I walk but honestly, this pain compared to last birth when I tore from cervix to bum and had more stitches than I cared to ask about, I have to say c section wins over vaginal! 

More pictures of my little bubba... 

With daddy: (You can make out one set of dimples right next to the edge of her mouth)
https://s12.postimg.org/vuyql5g49/Ellie_Daddy_Arm.jpg


Smiling in her sleep: (You can see the second set of dimples in the 'normal' dimple spot on her cheeks)
https://s12.postimg.org/ikk2j44bd/Ellie_Smile.jpg

Looking pretty!
https://s30.postimg.org/ydqoozg31/Ellie_headband.jpg


----------



## Lanfear333

Thanks for asking Caribbean!

I've been feeling him since 13 weeks, but I'm finally starting to be able to see his movement from the outside. I set my tablet on my belly over the weekend so that DH could see the movements a little easier. He likes to randomly reach out and tickle my belly when I'm not expecting it, and Rand answers back almost every time.

Finally finished up the baby registry over the weekend so people can shop for the shower at the end of the month. I'm excited for this, because it has taken a lot of willpower not to buy things myself. I am starting to feel that nesting instinct and want to have all the things before it goes away!


----------



## Wish2BMom

smith/spud - I'm sorry you guys are having man troubles. There are times when DH just aren't on the same page about a lot of things and it scares me a bit. But I guess that's what you get when you have 2 individuals trying to stay together for life! My DH is actually, VERY recently, cutting down on the drinking. He and his dad would stock up on the weekends with different beers to share with each other and put back at least a 6-pack each per day/night, I wouldn't be surprised if it was up to 9-10/night sometimes. He went for a physical last week and the doc told him he needs to lose weight. And last weekend, we had a great night up one night but drank WAY too much and he was basically useless the following day. So he determined on his own that it's time to stop that nonsense. And cutting back on drinking will definitely help with his losing weight. 

caribbean - if you were near me with Ellie, I'd be tempted to take a bite out of that little dimpled cheek too! She's scrumptious! I'm so happy to read all about the love your family is showering her with! <3

lan - I love that the little man responds to his daddy when he's tickled! That's so cute!!

vonn - FX'ed for your beta today!! if it's negative, we're here for hugs and your ticket on the IVF train. I have to say that making that leap for me was really exciting too. 

spud - I do love that name but that's funny! good find!

nothing here - just cheering you all on! :hugs: to all!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Did you say that your hcg was finally down to 0? I can't remember, although I think I remember seeing someone cheer for 0 day or something. Hope AF gets here quick, fast and in a hurry.

Caribbean-Scrumptious is right! She is just the cutest. How much longer is your DH staying before he has to get back?

Vonn-Hope you get a surprise BFP this morning. :hugs:

Spud-I like the name Harper, but the initials are pretty funny for a really, super religious family. Oh well. Its too late now.

AFM-Went in today for bloodwork/ultrasound. The doc had trouble finding my right ovary. Maybe it's getting tired of all this nonsense. However, the left was looking good, so the right one can suck it. HA!!HA!! I went for my weigh in, and apparently, I need to increase the coke dosage. :rofl: i'm seriously back on the exercise train, for real.

Hope everyone else has a lovely Monday. <3


----------



## Fezzle

Just an update- scan was great! Everything looks good and we saw the heartbeat!


----------



## Spudtastic

Fezzle said:


> Just an update- scan was great! Everything looks good and we saw the heartbeat!

Whoop whoop. Congratulations Fezzle. Such a good feeling. Is your OH getting excited?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Great news Fezzle!

I had my scan and labs today and it looks like my Transfer is a go for 1 week from today.


----------



## Wish2BMom

fezzle - that's awesome!!! congrats!! I'm sure you feel a bit of a weight lifted off.

hope - WOOHOO!!! countdown is on til you're with your blasts again!

terri - yup - Zero is here-o! :haha: oh and I went to my 3rd kickboxing class in a week today. Running tomorrow if I have time. Kickboxing on Wed....feels awesome to finally get moving again. DO IT, just rip the bandaid off! Then maybe think about kicking right ovary's butt and tell it it needs to play at least one more time. Or, whatever - we'll all just root for Leftie!
(I somehow keep putting on 3lbs a weekend and then take it back off throughout the week. Someone stop me from eating treats on the weekend!!)


----------



## Taurus8484

Kfs1 - any baby news yet???


----------



## Taurus8484

Great news Fezzle xx


----------



## Vonn

Good call, Taurus! Kfs1, we want to meet your baby!

Fezzle--yay for the good scan! Did u get a pic?

Hope--one week from now you'll be PUPO, can't wait!

C'mon Terri's ovaries, cooperate! But, if I remember correctly, you stim well, don't you? Is one always more productive, or is this new (and hopefully temporary)?

Wish--you turned a switch and became a workout maniac! 

AFM--thanks for the positive vibes, but got an official negative today. Stopped the progesterone and now just waiting for AF. On Friday I have a consult with the dr who will remove my polyp. Not sure when they can get me in for the procedure, hopefully this cycle so I don't have to lose more than one. Then last IUI, and then on to IVF.


----------



## Fezzle

The printer was broken so DH took a photo with his camera, so not the best quality! We're both a bit more excited but still being cautious with the optimism.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TTC74

Yay Fezzle! :happydance:

They moved my scan up a day. I'm ridiculously happy about that!


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-Yeah, I'm an ok stimmer. I usually get about 10-15 eggs. Whether they are good or not, who the heck knows, but I am pleased with that number. i was telling one of my friends yesterday that it would be nice if my doctor changed one thing. I'm on the same dosage every time, over and over. I guess the difference this time is the PGS/PGD testing, so that will have to be change enough. I start stims on Friday, go back in on Monday for bw/us.

Hope-Glad everything went well yesterday.

Vonn-Official :hugs: I'm glad they were able to get you in for a consult and hopefully they'll move quickly on scheduling your procedure. Phew! I hear you about taking cycles off. That's for the birds. Play the age card!! Have no shame!

Fezzle-Your baby is in jail! hee hee. thanks for sharing the picture with us. Baby is looking good!


----------



## AugustBride6

Fezzle....that is a beautiful sight! How exciting!

afm...CD1 and ready to get these next two IUI cycles going. Momma want's a summer baby!:baby:


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - :hugs: you sound like you're doing ok. I'm glad you're going to get that polyp removed - anything in the way, get out of the way!

fez - love the scan pic!! congrats!

ttc - that's great it was moved up. Get to see LO even sooner now!

august! we've missed you, welcome back!

terri - oh boy, things are going to kick into gear now! I can just hear your determination - love it!

:hugs: to all! have a great day!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

terripeachy said:


> Caribbean-Scrumptious is right! She is just the cutest. How much longer is your DH staying before he has to get back?

He goes back on 6th October but Ellie and I go back too! Then 2 months in USVI and then back to Australia for Christmas and my birthday. 




Ellie news! :flower:

Ellie had her 10 day (but at 11 days) checkup today!

Birth weight - 2.787kg / 6 lbs 2
4 days - 2.54 kg / 5 lbs 9
11 days - 2.88 kg / 6 lbs 5

So yay!! She's gaining a good amount of weight! My boobs are working!


----------



## Fezzle

TTC- that's great your scan day was moved up! Fx!

terri- lol it does look like that! Or maybe already in a crib. I hope you get some fantastic embryos this time!

Vonn- I hope all it all goes quickly and you don't have to waste too much time getting back to business!

August- good luck with the IUIs!


----------



## Fezzle

Caribbean- yay for some nice weight gain!


----------



## Rainshiny

Hugs Vonn!! It's never easy to get that bad news. I hope they fit u in soon for the laproscopy. I think it's supposed to be in the first half of the cycle, so the schedulers are hopefully on top of things here!

Hope- so exciting- PUPO in a week.

Yes we only know one gender so far- at least one is a boy cause they found a Y chromosome.

Fezzle- hooray for a heartbeat!! That's a huge hurdle.

August- sorry for cd 1 but yay for an iui this cycle! FX FX!

Lan- after you said you could feel movement at 13 weeks I tried to pay attention and -- maybe I feel something? Does it feel like bubbles moving or twitches or something? Holy guacamole, it's a little freaky, right???


----------



## Hopethisyear

Rain - One boy, that's exciting!!! I've heard movement feels like bubbles from friends. 

August - Welcome back & good luck with your IUI

Fezzle - I love your new signature!!! How did you make that?

Vonn - :hugs: Let's get this polyp out of you now.

Terri - Yay for starting stims. Will you be doing a FET cycle since you are doing PGD or does your clinic do it there? I think it's good you are doing that. Just remember to let them know if you don't want to know the gender when you get your results. 

:wave: to everyone else!!!!!!


----------



## Fezzle

One of my BnB friends (kwynia) made it for me!


----------



## terripeachy

I like that siggy too Fezzle. Fancy-mama! hee hee.

Hope-Yes, I have to do a FET. I was disappointed at first because I need to get this show on the road already, but I also want the best possible chances, so I'm fine with butt shots for a month+ if it's going to work. I'm not sure they would tell me the gender, but every day I go back and forth wondering if I should find out. hee hee. #thestruggleisreal. :rofl: I kill myself with my stupid jokes. Are you going to find out?

Rain-I bet you're feeling stuff and you just don't know it. Yay!!

Caribbean-Oh, October! I'm glad he's sticking around for a few months. I wasn't sure what the plan was once Ellie arrived. And glad her stats were good this morning.

Wish2-Good for you for exercising so regularly now. I promise as soon as I get home, I'm going out. My stomach fat is getting on my nerves. hee hee. I used to be so good. Rain or shine, I was pounding the pavement, and then I just stopped when all this fertility stuff came along. It'll be good for me to get out there even if I am huffing and puffing.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Go, Terri!!! that's when i stopped too and now I'm just going to play through. I think it'll be better for mind, body and soul. Do what you can, when you can. Huge follies? take it easy on abs. Preggo and can't breathe? bring it down to a walk instead of a run. (this is all me talking to myself, not coaching you!)

caribbean - Ellie's numbers look great! she's still such a peanut!

I love the sig too, Fez. Kwynia has some good work, I liked her page on FB.


----------



## Taurus8484

Rain - movement is a strange feeling. Mine always felt like bubbles at first and then grew from there until they become obvious kicks and punches.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri - LOL you crack me up, yes you are funny. I think you will be happy you are doing PGD, plus it gives your body some time to recuperate after ER and all the meds. We did not want to find out the gender of our little embryos but my nurse sent them to me in an email...GRRR!! Dh doesn't want to know the gender so I haven't told him. I really wish I didn't know because if I don't get pregnant, it will be that much harder.


----------



## penelopejones

Wow, a lot going on this week! 

Vonn, sorry for the BFN. :( Hopefully fixing the polyp will make a difference next time, though! 

Rain: with my dd her first movements felt like bubbles. They get gradually more obvious as the baby (or in your case, babies!) start taking up more room. 

Wish: I need to start working out again too. I was doing okay earlier this summer but have gotten busy with work and just haven't made it a priority. Good for you! 

August: Maybe we'll be IUI buddies! 

Hope: Fingers crossed for you! 

AFM: 11 dpiui. I'm testing on Friday and feeling somewhat optimistic despite DH's poor sperm quality. I've been feeling some pinches and cramping which I don't usually get before :af:, but who knows. DH's tests all put him in the "sub-fertile" category, which means basically he may be able to conceive every couple of years but his numbers are pretty bad. For the sample he gave at he IUI, post-wash, motility was something like 23%, concentration was low, like .8 mil, and NONE that they tested had normal morphology. I did get him to start taking FertilAid which has COq10 and l-carnitine in it. He has to go in for some tests this week. 

Carib: Way to go boobs! Now is the occasion for some bouncing boobs! :holly:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh yes! I remember the dreaded email with the answer. Grrr. You think you'll be able to not say anything to DH about it until birth? That would be amazing. I think that if I knew, I would want to keep it a secret but I would probably slip up so I don't really want to know. I'll just cross that bridge when I get to it. And yeah, I hear you about knowing if it didn't work out. This stuff is just so frustratingly good and bad at the same time. 

I'm happy to report that I found my not so tight running clothes and hit the road. About a mile in, the rain started lightly and then poured!! I got so soaked. It was fun though because I looked like I was a hard core runner! I was just too far away from home to turn around. So, I ran the next mile and a half in the rain and then it stopped for the last little bit. I felt good even if I was slow.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri - I've almost slipped several times, it's so hard. I think he will eventually want to know before the birth. He just doesn't want to know now before I'm even pregnant. Too much "What if". Your run sounds awesome, good job!

PJ - Finger crossed for you too :dust:

We are waiting to see if Tropical Storm Guillermo will hit us tomorrow. Hopefully we just get a little much needed rain. Got my flashlights out though just in case, so I don't have to do PIO injections in the dark LOL.


----------



## Fezzle

Well done for all you exercisers! I haven't done any exercise since I got my BFP :blush: I think I'm going to start going for walks. I walked around loads this past weekend when my friends were visiting and all seemed fine. I am still signed up to do a 5K colour run at the end of Sept, though can walk it!

terri and Hope- that is so strange thinking you could know the sex beforehand! Fx for both of you- hope you are PUPO and then just P soon!

PJ- Fx for testing! Stay away AF!

Rain- so excited for you feeling the bubbles!


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - GREAT JOB on the run!!! way to get yourself out there! I love running in the rain - I mean, what better than a constant sprinkler on you while you're dying?

pj - FX'ed for you!!! :dust:

rain - eeeee!! that's so exciting to start feeling your little twinnies!

(speaking of, has anyone seen clips from the new show Twinning? oh boy, these people...)

fezzle - you'll have the cutest colorful bump after the Color Run!!

hi to the rest!

afm: after my run/walk yesterday, I had some brownish cm, so AF is on her way! this morning I have a lovely chin zit, so I'm sure she's not far. 

workout update: I can barely walk today, my legs are shot. So maybe kickboxing can wait until Friday :)


----------



## AugustBride6

Penelope....As much as I would love to be your IUI buddy, I would much rather you get your BFP this week! I am rooting for you!

Wish....I have a chin buddy too! Aren't we too old to have these problems? ugh. I am not a teenager, I shouldn't get pimples!

To all the exercisers....way to work it!:happydance:

I just sent my baby off to her first day of her senior year. Momma might be a little bit emotional this morning:cry:


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! I have my 6 week ultrasound tomorrow, and I'm quite anxious!


----------



## Fezzle

TTC74- good luck with your scan! 6 weeks is still early for a heartbeat so don't worry if there isn't one yet! Fx for you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

august - for real! that's what my DH asks me every month - 'aren't you too old for that?' Nice, huh? ;) keeps me grounded, if nothing else.

ttc - that's so exciting!! please post pics of the nugget! but remember what Fez said too - just as long as all of the measurements are in place, you're good. :)


----------



## terripeachy

TTC_I'm sure tomorrow will be great. Have you had any glaringly obvious symptoms yet? Spill it.

Penelope-You never know, your BFP could be right around the corner.

Wish2-yeah for AF, but boo for chin zits. I say it's better than a hairy chin. HA!!HA!! It can always be worse.

Hope-So what meds are you on for the next 10 weeks? PIO shots once a day and that's it? Hopefully the storm won't get you. I can't imagine literally doing a 'shot in the dark' but I know you'll find a way. Go to the nearest building with a generator. hee hee.


----------



## Vonn

Fezzle & Rain--great news from both of you, love those updates!

TTC--I'm sure it's nerve-wracking, just keep those positive vibes going to that little bean! Can't wait to hear what you learn.

Wish & Terri--you are both excellent inspiration for the rest of us! I'm not up for running yet, but I will walk. And I did about 3.2 miles yesterday and hope to do the same again today. There's a lake just down the street. I need to get back into yoga. Truth be told, what I really need is some heavy-duty weight training. I have lost all muscle definition & everything is just sort of there.

Penelope--I loved reading that you are optimistic! I hope you are experiencing some female intuition and that you get positive confirmation soon.

Caribbean--good news on Ellie putting that weight back on. Is DH able to do some work remotely? That's a long time for him to be away from the law office, so glad he was able to do that!

Hope--be safe in the storm, but keep those shots coming! You are so close now, just days away from PUPO.

Hi everyone else!

AFM--AF arrived this morning, so on to the next cycle and, hopefully, polyp removal.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri - "Shot in the Dark" :haha: I swear you should write funny Hallmark cards or something. Thanks for the AM giggle. Today I start PIO injections, Doxycycline, Medrol, Crinone (1x today) and Endometrum (1x transfer AM). That's on top of the Estrace, aspirin and other 100 supplements I'm already taking. Is that similar to what you did?

Vonn - Hope they get that polyp out soon. 

August - Aww, time flies. Was your daughter excited for Senior year?

Wish - Good job with the workout!

TTC - Hope to see pics tomorrow!

:wave: to everyone


----------



## TTC74

As far as symptoms go, it hasn't been too bad. I didn't have morning sickness 20 years ago with my first pregnancies, and I haven't really had it in this one yet, either. I have had some heartburn. I have definitely made the bathroom a frequent fixture in my life. Also, I am having frequent hot flashes. There is lots of pinching and cramping going on in my abdomen. The RE assured me that it's completely normal - growing pains they say from expanding uterus, increasing blood flow to the uterus, etc. Finally, a not so great symptom, my blood pressure has been elevated (no doubt from the additional blood flow through my body). I'll get that treated right away. So, I'm not terribly worried about it.


----------



## terripeachy

Hope-Your laughing makes me laugh (even though I'm laughing when I'm typing half the time!). Oh, you have a lot going on. If I recall correctly, the last time I did a frozen transfer I had to take del estrogen shots every 3rd day in the beginning, and then a few days before transfer, I started PIO shots every day. It was hard remembering which day I had to do the del estrogen. Then I had a beta of 5, so I continued those for another week or whatever, and my hcg went down to 0. I will be doing the same this time around. No estrace or endometrin. Yeah! The one good thing about the shots is that there's no goopy nastiness.

Vonn-Sorry about AF getting here, and here's to polyp removal. C'mon luckiness.


----------



## Lanfear333

Rain-Yes, it feels like bubbles. Kind of like you might have to fart, but then don't. Sometimes, it would feel like someone tickling me from the inside and I'd have to scratch my belly.

Wish-You mentioning walking for the preggies made me laugh. I would LOVE to go for a run, but everything is too jiggly :holly: and I get winded too easily. Hope you get AF soon so you can get going again.

Terri-WTG on getting back out there for a run. I love running in the rain. The last time I tried to run I got downpoured on, too.

TTC-Hope all went well with your scan!

Vonn-I hope they get you scheduled soon for polyp removal and it doesn't interfere much with ttc.

August-Senior year is a big deal. It's ok to cry.

AFM, not much. Next appt. is on the 19th and I have to go get my Gestational Diabetes screening beforehand. I am crossing my fingers so hard that I don't have to deal with this, like Caribbean. I really love food, especially sweets.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--I was just going through some stuff and came across the notes I took during Dr. Sher's webinar. Sorry you couldn't get to it when you looked. Anyway, about PGD he said this: 1) NGS is the PGD of the future (NGS is next generation sequencing); 2) biopsy the embryos on day 3 so they have time to recover before being frozen on day 5 or 6. He says always freeze on day 5 or 6, that if a blast can't survive in culture til then, it won't survive in utero either. (My dr sort of said the opposite in our most recent consult, that conditions are ever so slightly more ideal in the uterus.) Who knows...but there it is for what it's worth!


----------



## Rainshiny

I second everything Vonn said :)

Hope- yikes I hope Guillermo stays away and you don't need the flashlights! I was on medrol, aspirin, estrace, and PIO for my transfer. 

Wish- hooray for AF finally. I used to get zits at that time too. Pregnancy has temporarily cured it but I'm sure acne will come roaring back in February. 

TTC good luck for the scan! Sounds like good symptoms!

Lan- FX for no GD!! I have a feeling you will be all clear.

Penelope (sorry I put August by mistake) Fxfxfxfxfxfxfxfx and baby dust for your test Friday!!!!

I've been trying to walk, hike, swim, stationary bike here and there. No spotting in weeks and it feels so good to move again although I get breathless easy.

Ya know I'm really not sure if I felt something now- could have been the tofu I'm eating this week causing gas bubbles, lolol.... I guess you aren't sure until you are in this situation!

I'm fretting a little about gaining weight. They say gaining 20 lbs by 20 weeks reduces premature delivery for twins. I have 13 lbs to gain in less than 6 weeks-- I really hope my appetite kicks in harder cause I get full/ acidy so easily.


----------



## Lanfear333

Rain-I found drinking a little milk with my meals keeps the heartburn away. Not too much, like 8 oz. or so. Hopefully you're not lactose intolerant.

Just noticed my ticker says I have 100 days to go!


----------



## Rainshiny

Lan- you're almost in the third tri!!

I usually drink soy milk or almond milk but maybe I should try cows milk and see if it helps. Did u drink whole or 2% or skim?

I'm a pescatarian- but maybe I should nosh a hamburger here and there... Lol


----------



## Lanfear333

Rainshiny said:


> Lan- you're almost in the third tri!!
> 
> I usually drink soy milk or almond milk but maybe I should try cows milk and see if it helps. Did u drink whole or 2% or skim?
> 
> I'm a pescatarian- but maybe I should nosh a hamburger here and there... Lol

We drink 1% milk. If I drink it with my meal, it usually prevents me from having to take tums afterward.

How are you handling being pescatarian with the restrictions on how much fish you should eat due to mercury?


----------



## TTC74

Looking like a CP. they're checking betas to confirm.


----------



## Vonn

Oh, no, TTC! I hope the beta numbers prove otherwise. Thinking of you and hoping for the best. :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Big hugs TTC....please let us know when you get your numbers.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - I'm hoping it's not a cp. I'm sending positive vibes your way and I hope to see rising hcg levels too. Big hugs x x


----------



## terripeachy

What did the scan show?? I hope it's not a cp. I'm so nervous now. Let us know how it goes tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Oh no TTC, I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## smithco

Ttc. I am so sorry. Ugh. I'll be looking for your update tomorrow.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Fingers crossed TTC!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I caught her dimples in a smile while she was sleeping! SO CUTE!!!

https://i57.tinypic.com/282gpiv.jpg


She's such a good baby. Doesn't cry too much. Happy to sit there and watch everything still. She even slept for FOUR hours last night... Yay! This mama is very happy :D


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Vonn said:


> Caribbean--good news on Ellie putting that weight back on. Is DH able to do some work remotely? That's a long time for him to be away from the law office, so glad he was able to do that!

Yeah he and his mum are the two partners in the law firm, so there's a bit of nepotism there! Paternity leave for 3.5 months! They have an associate at the firm who has taken over his current cases for court appearance, but he's still going over the ins and outs for each case with the associate... he maybe does 10 - 15 hours a week, and the rest of the time, he's lazier than I am  Luckily we hired cleaners here, because I can't do it all, and he is way too lazy so at least the house is clean and tidy! :thumbup: I am pretty bad at not doing anything though... my nesting has kicked in post birth! I couldn't do much before as I was in a fair bit of pain with my hips and pelvic joints, but now, even though I have cesarean pain, I am up and doing laundry and really wanting everything done! Thank goodness for pain killers :haha:


----------



## penelopejones

She is so adorable Carib! 

TTC, :hugs:. Fingers crossed though.... 

AFM.... I tested this morning and got a strong positive on a FRER. DH says not to get too excited given what happened last time, so I'm happy, but trying not to get ahead of myself.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150807_073200_067.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Vonn

Penelope--you are staying so calm!!!! A big congrats to you on your :bfp:!! The first step to getting that baby. We'll get excited for you! That's a great line, can't wait to see it keep getting stronger!! :headspin::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance::loopy::loopy:

TTC--still holding out hope for you. :flower:


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Penelope!!!!

Thinking of you TTC.

Caribbean-she is so cute. Glad you're able to get to your "nesting" now!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, PJ! That is a very strong positive! How many dpo are you? Fx!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations PJ!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - holding out so much hope for your beta. Stay in there, little bean! :hugs:

penelope - ditto all the dancing that Vonn is doing!!!! CONGRATS!! that's NICE and strong!! I'm positive that's how my DH is going to be as well - cautiously optimistic. And if it happened once, hopefully that means chances of it happening again are pretty rare (though I know it does happen - not discounting those with multiple occurrences). 

carib - please keep posting ALL the pics you want to of Ellie - she's so damn cute. I was watching the newest season of True Detective the other night and noticed that Rachel McAdams has double dimples too! I thought of you 2.

afm - :witch: is here! oh this horrid cramps and bloating, how I've missed you. But don't stick around for too long, now, y'hear?


----------



## Gypsey4

TTC - I'll be sending positive thoughts out to the universe for you and your little bean. 

Penelope - Woohoo! Beautiful strong line! This is it!

Carib - Super duper cutie pie.


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks everyone. I'm 14 dpiui. I did think this line looked pretty strong, too. But I'm wondering whether there might be residual HCG in my system from the booster shots? I took them 3 and 5 days after the IUI and the doctor said to wait to test for 2 weeks, which I did... I'm going to go in for a blood test on Monday hopefully and then again during the week. I think I'll be more ready for the happy dance once I get those results. 

Wish, yay for :af:! I know it seems like forever to get it back. Here's hoping for a short one so you can get the show on the road!


----------



## Vonn

Penelope--any notable symptoms? :happydance:

Wish--so glad AF showed up! One step closer to the next step... :winkwink:

TTC--have you heard anything yet? So curious about what showed on the scan. Thinking about you & hoping you are okay! :flower:

AFM--had my consult for the polyp removal & will have it out on August 18, so yet this cycle. That makes me happy, I don't have to lose a cycle. In the meantime I am working on a chart with different costs for IVF & donor IVF at a number of places so DH and I can hammer out next steps, if the final IUI doesn't work. Once I finish this research I start on the two appeals I have to file for various health insurance denials I've received. I won the last one I did, so I hope I still have the magic touch! It's amazing how much of my life is spent dealing with insurance. I'd be so much more zen if I didn't have so many coverage hassles to deal with. :dohh:


----------



## terripeachy

penelope-Awesome line!!! I can't EVEN believe it, but I'm super happy that it's arrived. I think as strong as your line is you have a really good chance at being successful with baby number two. :happydance:

TTC-We're all rooting for you and waiting for an update. Did you even get bloodwork done yesterday? I thought it was strictly an ultrasound.

Wish-Oh yeah, I forgot to tell you that I had REALLY bad cramps. Normally, aside from seeing red for two days, I really wouldn't have any clue the witch was coming so last month when I had cramps really bad, it was just crazy. I don't know how some people live with that month after month. But...you get through it and come out on the other side feeling positive and ready to try again. Do you have to wait a cycle or are you doing IVF straightaway? Just so you know, I just finished my bcp the other day, and I'm cramping bad today. I'm still going to try to run when I get home though. Power through.

Caribbean-I agree with the others..love seeing pics of Ellie.

Vonn-Sorry you have to deal with all the insurance BS that is insurance. But..you appealing it is probably why you get your $ back because how often do people really appeal things? First of all, no one even understands most insurance bills, so it's easier to just let it go than try to fight someone about something you don't understand. I am really happy that you have polyp removal very soon. Phew! Sucks that your doctor never said anything.


----------



## TTC74

They decided to do blood work after they didn't see anything on the ultrasound. Beta was 152. So CP was confirmed. :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh crap..I'm so sorry TTC. I hate that this happened, and sorry to make you tell me every detail. I'm kind of annoying like that. I don't even know what else to say, except that I totally feel for you. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

So sorry, TTC :hugs: I hope things are uncomplicated now as your body resolves things. 

Vonn- glad you don't have to waste a cycle! Good luck with the insurance.

Wish- I hope she exits swiftly!


----------



## TTC74

No worries, Terri. I have to move past this. It's just so hard to imagine going back to TTC. And, now I'm going to be fearful that this will happen again. DH and I have decided that we will probably go back to the IU.i route. It took us 15 months the first time and we aren't that interested in waiting that long again. Plus, something clearly went wrong on the natural route.


----------



## Taurus8484

So sorry to hear TTC. I had 3 losses before the birth of my first son so know what your going through. Please allow yourself to grieve and your hubby too....it wasn't until my 3rd loss that people actually started to ask my hubby how he was doing too..its his loss just as much as it was mine....stay positive and keep remembering it can happen xx


----------



## Rainshiny

TTC I'm so sorry....
One thing you know now is that you can get pregnant, which is good. I hope you get your baby soon!


----------



## penelopejones

So sorry, TTC. :( It really sucks to get a BFP and get your hopes up and then have everything go wrong. So many of us have been there, though - we're here to support you. Take good care of yourself and spend some time on you. I found myself really tired the month or so after my mc. 

Vonn: I'm glad they're able to fix the polyp quickly. Hopefully that will make a big difference for you. Insurance does suck but I"m impressed that you fight back. I tend to just accept my fate because there's nothing I hate more than dealing with bureaucracy. 

I've had a few symptoms over the past week--hunger, some mild cramps, boobs that just feel extra boobly (tingly, I guess). It definitely feels different from the last pregnancy (MC) - already I think I'm having more symptoms. 

Thanks for the encouragement, Terri. Like TTC just said, it is hard not to worry that a mc might happen again, but I'm trying to be zen about it. It is hard not to check due dates, of course, and want to POAS obsessively, and start browsing Nameberry and so on.


----------



## Taurus8484

Kfs1 - there has to be baby news????


----------



## Hopethisyear

Vonn - Glad you don't have to miss a cycle and they are going to get that polyp out of there

TTC - Sorry hun

PJ - Glad you are having pregnancy symptoms :thumbup:


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - I'm so so sorry to hear about your loss. Big hugs to both you and your husband. X x x x x


----------



## TTC74

I wish I would start bleeding already so that I could move on.


----------



## Spudtastic

TTC74 said:


> I wish I would start bleeding already so that I could move on.

Do you have a timeframe to wait to bleed? Will you be able to get an erpc/d&c if it doesn't happen in a certain time?


----------



## TTC74

Spud - they haven't given me a timeframe. I go in for a follow up Thursday.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Thanks ladies :) I wasn't sure if I was posting too many pictures of Ellie! I didn't want to step on any toes but I also didn't want you to miss out on my bubba! 
She's going through a growth spurt and nursing every 1 - 2 hours at the moment.. boy am I tired :cry: I think my boobs are about to fall off. I am so unbelievably tired. (did I already mention that??). I am basically sleeping (but only for an hour or two at a time), nursing, changing diapers.... rinse and repeat and repeat and repeat!

Another photo.. this has to be one of my favourites so far:

https://s21.postimg.org/dq04j078j/Beautiful_Peanut.jpg


----------



## terripeachy

TTC-did you tell your daughters that you were pregnant? I bet everyone in your house is pretty sad. :hugs:

Caribbean-another great shot of Miss Ellie. Thanks. 

Pj-yay for symptoms. When do you get your beta? Monday? I'm getting everyone's days mixed up. 

A girlfriend of mine did her first IVF this past month and she's pregnant!! Her beta is Tuesday and she and her hubs were unexplained so I'm really happy for them. Hopefully my next cycle will work so I can join her. That's my goal. Hee hee. I go back Monday for my first checkup since I started my injections. Fxfx I have growing follicles and they can find my right ovary.


----------



## TTC74

Yes. My daughters and my mom knew. So, we are all very sad. One of my daughters lives in ATL. The daughter who lives locally has been visiting a lot to keep me company. I'm blessed to have good kids.


----------



## penelopejones

TTC - Hopefully it will start soon. I'm really sorry this has happened. :( It just sucks. 

Terri - My ovaries have a habit of disappearing too. What is up with that! Let's hope things are rolling right along and you'll be able to get going again soon! 

I don't have my beta set yet. Unfortunately the office closed early on Friday and I didn't call in time as I was in meetings all day. And I have to lead an orientation workshop all week so I guess I'll have to try to get in super early one day this week for my beta. I took another FRER this morning and it showed up right away, and I'm still feeling tingly nipples and such. 

Carib - Those newborn days are exhausting! Especially with the marathon nursing. But at least you get lots of cuddles with that sweetie pie. 

Spud, how are you doing? 

Vonn, how are you? 

And Hope?


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Ladies

TTC - I hope it's over soon for you and you can grieve and move on to TTC again.

Penelope - I forgot to say YAY CONGRATULATIONS. I'm so excited for your bfp. PLease more line porn if you have it. I'm well thanks. I'm just busy with work and trying not to worry about everything.

Terri - I really hope you get to join your friend and be bump buddies together. I hope your right ovary starts playing ball.

Caribbean - Ellie is beautiful. I love the photos. babies are why we are all here so it's nice to see some happy adorable cuteness.

KFS1 - How are you doing? Any updates?

Hi Wish, Hope, Rain, Fezzle, Lan, taurus, August, Gypsey, 
Hi Galvan and Comfy if you still stalk now and then.
Hi to anyone I've missed.

AFM _ Yesterday I was asked to leave a cafe. There is whooping cough here at the moment so everyone is a little on edge.
My dd has a cough but it's not whooping cough. We have been to the doctors so we know. 
The cafe owner told me that my dd had whooping cough and that she didn't want me and my dd at the cafe because she has pregnant staff. I understood her concern and told her that we'd been to the doctors, it's not whooping cough and it is just a winter cough. I thought that would be it.
But she disagreed with me, adamant that I was spreading whooping cough, and made it clear we could stay to finish our drinks if we didn't touch anything, stayed in our seats and then we had to go. I said 'I'm not coming back here' so then she got angry with me because a comment like that was uncalled for.
I was so upset as I didn't like being called a wreckless liar.
I really like that cafe too because it has a sandpit and sells yummy homemade fudge.

Yes my daughter has been vaccinated BUT it is possible to get whooping cough when vaccinated. This is the reason why I've decided to get the vaccine at 30 weeks pregnant and I'm making dh and all the grandparents get theirs before the baby is born too.

Dd just has this long cough and is otherwise fine. We can't stay home for two months. 
I'm feeling a bit better about it now though as I know we all have our bad days.

Are any other pregnant ladies getting the whooping cough vacaccine? They offer it to pregnant woman here for free between 28 and 36 weeks so the baby is born with some immunity. I didn't get it with dd as I was worried how she would react to it in the womb. But this time I have read a bit more (there's a great study from the UK done on 200,000 woman) and have decided that any risk from the vaccine outweighs the risk of baby catching whooping cough before he or she is fully vaccinated.

Still, it's never nice to feel like a leper so I had to buy a cinammon bun today.


----------



## Taurus8484

So sorry Pen. I forgot to say congratulations also xx got anymore line porn?


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks, ladies! I took another test today but didn't take a pic yet. It looked the same as the other one though so not too exciting! I have one more FRER so I figure I'll take it in a couple days. 

Spud, that is ridiculous. I mean, I know there are crazy non-vaxxers around but to accuse someone of spreading whooping cough is silly. I got the vaccine when I was pregnant with dd but only because my hubby was doing his research. The midwives i was seeing didn't even mention it!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Spud - I can't believe that waitress! Seriously I would call and complain to the manger or owner.

Terri - That's awesome for your friend. I hope your appointment shows lots of follies. Things are moving fast for you.

Carribean - Beautiful little girl!

PJ - yay for symptoms!

AFM - I have my transfer tomorrow and I'm so nervous and excited.


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi everyone :wave:
TTC - I am so sorry about the chemical :hugs:. I hope you get your rainbow baby soon. 

Penelope - congrats on the bfp :happydance: Your lines look good and yaay for symptoms. 

Caribbean - congrats on the birth of your little girl. She is so beautiful and I love her dimples. I have a dimple on my left cheek and when I was younger, my sister used to tell me that as a baby I had fallen off the bed and thats why I have a hole on my left cheek. 

Hope - good luck with your transfer tomorrow. Cannot believe that you will be officially PUPO tomorrow. 

Terri - I hope they find lots of follies on monday as well as your right ovary :haha:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks Nikki! How are you feeling?


----------



## Fezzle

TTC- I hope you can start moving on soon. The disappointment of the pregnancy not working out is heartbreaking enough, but the worrying about conceiving again and it possibly happening again, especially when you're older, makes it harder. To me, a comfort was talking to friends and knowing how many of them had mcs but went on to have healthy pregnancies.

Spud- that is horrible! With you being pregnant, did she really think you'd be taking the risk yourself? I haven't looked into the vaccine, but will ask about things like that when I have my appointment with the midwife in a couple weeks.

terri- sending you lots of follie vibes! Good luck! 

Hope- good luck to you! So excited for you!

Caribbean- loving the pictures! 

PJ- all sounds great so far! Hope the betas are good!


----------



## terripeachy

Nikki!!!-I was wondering how you are doing. Good to see you. 

Hope-I can't wait to hear how everything goes today. Wishing you the best this morning. 

Spud-that is pretty crazy. Especially since it's a place you like and frequent. I would call the manager and complain about the waitress. What a jerk. I hope you got your food for free. 

I just got back from the doctors, and I had 10 follies; three on the left, and seven on the right. Now I wish my left ovary was also hiding. hee hee. Ten is about average at this point, so I'm feeling good.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Lanfear333

Yay for Terri's follies!!!

So very sorry TTC.

Very excited for you Penelope.

FX for you, Hope!

Hello to all!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!

TTC - i'm so sorry that it's a CP :( I hope you're taking care of yourself. I know what you mean about 'let's move on already'. I hope you have a chance to have a D&C if things don't move quickly enough. I found that closure to be really helpful. :hugs:

terri - great follies!!! I didn't even reach 10 so you're doing better than me! Good job on the running still too. I worked out again last Friday but haven't since, had a girls weekend in Boston this weekend and I think I gained a few more lbs. Ugh - AF didn't help in that area, but this week will be all about losing it again. I think I need to cut back on sodium, I feel so bloated!

PJ - still so excited for you!! 

Hope - good luck today!!! PUPOOOOOOOOOOO!

carib - that picture is just angelic!

nikki - how are you feeling? glad you popped in, but we need an update!

spud - that sucks. I wish this world was honest enough where she could have believed you, though. I imagine from her standpoint (and I think you said she was the owner?) that she has to draw a strong line on something like this b/c people would just lie to her face and say they had been checked. Sucks - I have a fave place too and would not like to give it up!

I think someone else has something going on today? I forget. If so - GOOD LUCK! :)

AF is on her way out, so SEE YA! I have to set up an appointment for a sonohystero(?)gram so they can make sure there's nothing blocking future implantation. That's all that's new for me. Only cd4 today. 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Wish2BMom

and yeah, these cramps are the PITS!


----------



## Taurus8484

Yay Peachy!!!!


----------



## penelopejones

Peachy, that's great news! 

Hope, fingers crossed for you! Let's hope those little embryo(s)? really dig in! 

I had my beta blood test today and the result was 619. Will do a follow up on Wednesday. My doctor said "Congratulations, you have a placenta!" which I thought was funny. 

Wish, I had the hysterosonowhatever too and it wasn't bad. Just a little cramping. 

Hi to NIkki, and yes, give us an update!


----------



## Rainshiny

Great beta and hooray for a placenta, PJ!

Great follies, Terri- 10 is awesome. Maybe more will come out of hiding too!

TTC- I'm hoping for a quick new cycle refresher and new beginnings for you...hugs

Nikki- I forgot you're just a few weeks behind me! Do u have a scan coming up?

Hope Fxfxfx to your embryos coming back home and snuggling in tomorrow!

I agree spud, that lady was ridiculous about whooping cough.

Afm just found two deer ticks on me, but they were attached less than 36 hours so I'm retaining my zen non-panic mode (sort of). I'm trying to remind myself I need to relax and enjoy not being huge yet.

On another note, I just read that women's brains are more prone to making connections and worrying, but it helps us make better decisions and multitask better than men. Ha Ha! I feel like the men at work don't take my ideas as seriously as they should. I'm not sure if I unrealistically want everyone to do as I say or if they look at me differently as a female.


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations Penelope!! That is awesome and that weird hcg trick worked. How about that??!! Hee hee. 

Rain-shew!! Glad you got the ticks off of you. Were you camping or cleaning the backyard or something? Take it easy mom! Hee hee. You sound really good so thanks for checking in. They increased my meds today so maybe they want more follies since I'm doing the chromosomal testing. I'm fine with that because the more I have, the more likely one or two will be normal. Not sure if that's the most logical thinking but it works for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Nikki1979

Penelope - congratulations. Thats a great beta. 

Terri - awesome news on the follies. 

Rainy - I am 5 weeks behind you. Are you due end of January? When is your next scan?

Wish - good luck to you in the next cycle. 

AFM - I had my first scan today. Baby is measuring a day behind but makes sense as I got a positive OPK on cd 15 instead of my normal 13. Baby had a heart rate of 171 bpm and the tech showed me his/her arms, legs and tiny little fingers. I was so nervous going in and the second the tech put in the ultrasound wand, I saw a little baby kicking his/her legs. I am so relieved.


----------



## Vonn

Hope--I am thinking of you!! Have a great transfer and chill out so that little bean can snuggle in! :kiss:

Terri--you are doing fantastic! Nice job, right ovary. Now the left one has to play catch up. I think your logic makes perfect sense. Get as many of those eggs as possible to increase your chances. How many more days of meds are you anticipating?

Nikki--Yay for a great scan! I hope seeing all the little baby parts put your mind at ease. Was DH able to go with? So happy to see you are at 10 weeks!

Rain--same for you! When's your next scan! Keep those ticks away. My FIW was just diagnosed with Lyme Disease & it's wiped him out. He lives in the north woods, however, so he's practically bombarded with deer ticks. For me, it's one positive side effect of being cold all the time: ticks hate me.

Wish--yay for AF coming and going! I hope you can get that hyster... scheduled quickly.

TTC--still thinking of you, my dear. :flower:

Penelope--congrats on having a placenta! I wonder what number indicates a placenta has been formed. Can't wait to see what the second beta is, 619 is high, can't recall how many DPO you are. Did you have multiple follicles?

Taurus--it's so nice of you to stick around and give support!

Spud--sorry for the drama at the coffee shop/cafe. How uncomfortable and rude! They were more concerned with perception than truth. They cared more about how they'd lose business if people left because they thought your DD had WC.

Fezzle & Lanfear--hi gals!

AFM--just going through the list, I'm sure I missed some people. Sorry! But I am realizing that I'm the only one my list of names here that has never had a positive pregnancy test. Oh dear. Sometimes I definitely feel like it is never going to happen. Doesn't do any good to be negative Nancy, though, so shrug it off, girl.:wacko: Have my polyp removal on the 18th, basically a week away. Gonna deep clean the ole' uterus!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi Ladies! 

Terri - Great follie count! I think the more follies to test the better tool

Wish - Have you done a saline sonohysterogram before? I've had 2 and they aren't bad. Yay for AF heading out.

PJ - Congrats on your placenta and great #'s!!!!

Rainy - That makes sense about women's brains. That is scary about the ticks, do you live where there is lyme disease? I'm glad you found them. I was at the store the other day and saw dried seaweed and thought of you, are you able to eat it again yet?

Nikki - :happydance: for seeing fingers and toes. I hope I see that one day.

Vonn - Buck up little camper, no sitting in the corner :cry: You are going to have a BFP as soon as they get this nasty polyp out of you :hugs:

AFM - I'm officially PUPO as we transferred 1 little embryo today, it's really surreal. It was a super fast procedure and I have a photo of my little opihi that I was able to show DH since he couldn't make the appointment. My clinic was running late so I missed my flight home and had to catch the next one, oh well. Beta is scheduled for August 19th, but of course I will test early, so nervous.


----------



## MsRipple

I've been lurking. Ttc for the first time and just turned 37. I did freeze my eggs 2 years ago so I am, however, knowledgeable about fertility drugs and the first half of the IVF process! Hoping I won't need my frozen eggs!

I was hoping to try last month but I had a weirdly short 23 day cycle. Not sure if that was from going off bc several months prior or just random.


----------



## Rainshiny

I was hiking in maryland with sandals and no bug spray on my feet. I thought about ticks but forgot to check until I found them yesterday! So tiny. It's unlikely I'd get sick since I caught them before 36 hours. The antibiotics are ok to take in pregnancy if needed (but unlikely). Yeah I'm suddenly an expert on Lyme- dumb move!!

Nikki- amazing scan!! So glad.

Hope- no I still can't eat seaweed. I don't even want to think about it! Hahahaa. Aug 19 is so close!!

Vonn- so glad you are getting the polyp out fast!

Ripple- good luck this cycle!

Don't tell the vegetarian police, but I ate a cheesesteak sub yesterday...!!! I couldn't help it; I gained only like half a pound in the last two weeks -although I'm showing more and more--and I'm sick of dairy and peanut butter!! Lol!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Rain-HA!!HA!! Dairy and peanut butter. Not sure why that's your diet, but that's hilarious. Hope you enjoyed that cheesesteak. Yum, yum.

Nikki-I'm so happy you had a good scan. I was scared for my first one too. Phew!! I love hearing good news. And having body parts to boot makes me super excited.

Vonn-Don't be sad..I'm not too far from where you are, and it can make you feel down in the dumps if you really start thinking about it, but big deal? A BFP doesn't equal a baby, so you're in the same place as a lot of us, really. :hugs: You're our number one cheerleader, so we're sad when you're sad. Chin up, buttercup.

Hope-Isn't it crazy how after all these shots, and appointments and such, the transfer is like a 20 minute in/out procedure? I guess the storm didn't knock out your power, huh? Thank goodness. I would've been so scared trying to get a flashlight on my stomach while injecting myself. hee hee.

Penelope-I'm curious too...what beta means there is a placenta? I didn't realize there was a certain number for that.

Wish-Hi there! Yeah, let's get this procedure scheduled, stat!

Taurus-Hi twinnie. how are you and those handsomes doing? <3

AFM-So..you guys know that aside from my oxycontin and heroin (oh wait, cocaine?) diet, I've been running, right? Well, a while back my coworker said he saw me and my husband running down the main drag in town (we never run together). I found out he lives near me, blah blah. So this morning I was working in his dept., and he was like 'Were you wearing pink yesterday?' I said 'yeah.' He said 'I saw you and thought 'Look at Terri.'..you looked really strong while running.' I said "Well, where was I?" He told me where I was, and I was a block or two away from my house! Can you believe that after 3.8 miles I still looked strong? That made me really happy. In the future, I'll try to keep looking strong just in case he's driving down the street again. People watching me is my motivation. I won't stop if I see a car or someone walking down the street. :rofl: I'm feeling good ladies, feeling good.

Welcome Ms.Ripple and :wave: to everyone else.


----------



## terripeachy

I wanted to be like Caribbean. hee hee. Here are two pics. One of me and my nephew showing off our muscles, and one of my niece and Fun at the beach. Hope you like them!
 



Attached Files:







beach.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 9









beach2.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - love the pics!!! thank you for sharing! GREAT job on being able to whip out at least 4mi after having not run for a bit! I die around my neighborhood and it's only a 2.5 mi loop. I blame the hills. Please don't tell me you have hills too. ;) It's actually rainy right now so I want to go out and run. All ready to go, just need lunch to digest. I'm super pumped for all your follies. Random thought - since they are extracting so many eggs out of us at once, does that mean we'll hit menopause earlier than we would have? I guess there's no way to know but.....deep thoughts by Wish...

vonn/buttercup/little camper - I agree with everything Terri said. It was pretty cool hearing I got a BFP but it certainly didn't solidify things. So there's not too much difference between us. And I didn't even get to take a test! Another thread of ladies on here made me take my digi after a couple of weeks just to experience it. :) You'll get one - so glad your polyp is coming out next week. 

hope - congrats on being PUPO!!!! snuggle in little beaner! no, i haven't had the saline hysterowhatever yet. I imagine it'll be fine. The HSG was seamless. Just wish the chick would call me back to schedule it so I have something to look forward to!

ttc - still thinking of you :hugs:

rain - man, my statement would be backwards! don't tell the meat police but I went all vegetarian today. Nothing like a good steak 'n' cheese...mmmmmm.....I feel like Homer Simpson

nikki - SO happy that everything is going well and you got to see pieces & parts!!! strong heartbeat too!! :flower:

Ripple - welcome! good luck in your upcoming cycle. What do you have to do for your egg transfer now? just the latter half of the IVF stuff?

PJ - incredible beta!!! that's amazing!

hi to lan, gypsey, someday, taurus, and any other lurkers out there! :wave:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-I'll just say that the last stretch of road to my house is slightly downhill. :winkwink: Aww..your other friends made you take a digi? hee hee. That's pretty cool that you at least got to see the words pregnant. I never took one of those because they are a little insensitive, I hear, and I may start worrying if it said the wrong thing. I'll stick to the FRER. Easy to use, easy to read. Plus, I'm :jo: I can't be squinting at stuff.


----------



## Rainshiny

I like your running story And cute pics Terri! You're such a bad a$$.

Dairy and nuts and peanut butter are my main calorie dense foods was trying to eat more of. Ugh after a while.

I have an appointment on Friday for 16 weeks, no sono. I guess they will look at me, and confirm I'm still alive. Maybe check urine too since they love doing that.


----------



## Vonn

You ladies always make me feel better, thanks! And you are all are cracking me up today. :haha:

Terri, you are just the cutest. Love the pics. 

Wish, have a good run. You all are making me feel guilty. It is a perfect day here and I am not going to exercise at all. We have our annual meeting & election for my condo association tonight. I'm the president right now and will probably still be after tonight. No one else gives a crap. And of course I don't think anyone else will do as good a job as me. The joys of being type A. :winkwink:

And Rain, did the meat taste good to you, or did you have to choke it down? It sounds wonderful to me, but it's part of my diet. Are you using lots of olive & coconut oil? An avocado a day... Just sitting here trying to think of good fats. We want to see a twinnie bump in Rain's belly!


----------



## Wish2BMom

run down and I lasted MOST of the time - walked about 15 ft of it turning the corner towards my house and then said 'eff it - terri would do it! pick it up!' so I ran the rest of the way home! Thanks for the motivation, T!

good gravy (mmmm....gravy......rain, try gravy too) - my sonohystrogram is TOMORROW at 9am now. Guess it has to happen on cd5-cd12, today is cd4 and my doc is on vacation next week. Her only opening was tomorrow. Love the communication in this place. I called Friday and yesterday and the girl was on vacation. So I left message. Got a call yesterday from another woman checking PTO-girl's messages but I was unavailable. So I waited to call today in case PTO-girl was catching up. Waited til 4 and called, mentioned my name and expected to hear 'oh yes, I was just about to call you' but nothing. So whatevs - apparently I have to take an antibiotic with breakfast, 600mg of advil beforehand.....usually I just get up, shower and walk out the door and breakfast is after all of this. Anywho - guess I don't have anything but my RE appt on 8/24 to look 'forward' to since this is happening so quickly.

vonn - I didn't know we were among a president! I can tell you do a bang up job already, just with how you present yourself on here. They probably prefer you and no one else.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri - Good job with the running you strong woman you! I love the pics! Is Fun peeing :haha:

Rain - Your cheesesteak sub sounds awesome! I cheated yesterday at the airport when I missed my flight and ate a Quizno's sub, so yummy, but so not on my meal plan. Dairy and peanut butter sounds like you can make some pretty amazing shakes :)

Vonn - That's awesome you are president. I can't stand going to our HOA meetings. 

Wish - Awesome job with your running. Good luck with your appointment tomorrow.

AFM - I woke up with a headache, sore throat and runny nose and just feel run down today. I'm only allowed tylenol which isn't helping at all. Starting from Friday it was a crazy weekend, My car died, a water line broke in our town and we had no water for 36 hours, I missed my flight yesterday afternoon, finished painting my bedroom and bathroom but didn't finish the floors, got my car back ($900 later, oh and had my transfer. I went to work this morning and pretty much had a melt down and they sent me home and told me to take it easy. Thank goodness. I think i just need to sleep off this bug I'm getting and hope it doesn't affect implantation. Sorry for the poor me rambling....


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-I also believe you would make a great president. No one wants the job because they couldn't hold a candle to you. Glad you're feeling a little better. Sometimes it helps to just vent your frustrations and that's allowed here so it's perfect!

Wish-way to step up your running game. The end is he hardest part. Power through!!

Hope-eek. I'm sorry to hear about your car troubles. Quiznos was well deserved. Sometimes people get sick prior to their bfp so it may run a symptom! Hee hee. Oh, Fun broke his right leg, so when he sits it looks a little strange. He also didn't want that sand on his bare butt most likely. Would you? He's a spoiled brat but we love him!

Oh and I think you asked about how long I have to stim and it's usually about 12 days so my retrieval should be between 20-22 of August, I imagine.


----------



## MsRipple

Hope- the body suppresses the immune system so as not to reject the embryo, so sounds like you are just getting a head start!


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi all,
Wanted to share my scan pic from yesterday. Really hope this is my rainbow.
 



Attached Files:







babypic.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## penelopejones

Those pics are awesome, Terri! And your niece and nephew are adorable. 

Nikki, that is an awesome scan! I haven't seen a 4d scan picture that early on. Cute little muppet. 

Hope, I was a bit sick last week too. Just like a mild cold. Maybe it is a good sign? 

I had my first beta at 17 dpo which may be why the number was a bit higher. Had the second one today and will have a result this afternoon! I think after this I will feel a bit more confident. And then the 6 week scan should be end of August. 

Vonn, I'm rooting for you!


----------



## terripeachy

Nikki-I am impressed too that you got a 4d scan so early. Did you have to pay extra for that, or it's common? Either way, love it!


----------



## Wish2BMom

nikki - that scan is so cool! it looks like a little drawing!

hope - I was thinking the same thing as Ripple and PJ - I hope it's a good sign!

My sono this morning sucked as far as comfort, but was perfect in results. Thin lining and no polyps or any other surprises that would impede implantation next time around. And she did tell me that the lab results from cycle 1 showed an abnormality/extra chromosome - trisomy-16. So it's good to know that my body knew something was wrong and was able to take care of things itself.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-So, good and sad results today. Sorry to hear that your had an extra chromosome going on, but yay for your body knowing what to do. Isn't that crazy how our bodies know when something's not right? Glad that your procedure showed that everything is ok, and you're ready to go again. Yeah! Now what, now what? hee hee.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HA! yeah, I think it's cool that my body knew. And it's VERY rare for that to happen again, though I realize it could be an extra-other chromosome next time. Hopefully none of that nonsense! And I did read a little about it and it's something that can be caught at conception with testing, so you'll be able to avoid this stuff with your PGD, right?

So now I'm just waiting for my appt with her on 8/24 to go over the next cycle. I wanted to talk about it today!!! But I assume I'll start BCP on cd1 of my next cycle, be on that for 10 or so days, then bleed like no tomorrow, then start my stims around the middle of Sept. I went over a hypothetical calendar with one of the girls at the office and if it's the same protocol, I should have my next transfer the first week of Oct probably. EEEEE!! I want it NOW! Thankfully I have a pretty busy calendar between now and then, so it should go by quickly. Not to wish the summer away but....!


----------



## Vonn

Nikki--thanks for sharing your little gummy bear with us! I have never seen a scan pic like that so early. Amazing!

Penelope--Please post your second beta as soon as you get it, I want to know! So glad you are feeling more optimistic.

Wish--I'm glad they got back in touch with you just in time to not miss your window in this cycle. Boo for pain, yay for excellent results. And, I'm glad you were able to find out about trisomy 16. Generally speaking, our bodies are amazing!!

Hope--keep taking it easy, big work is going on in there!

Terri--10 days or less 'til retrieval. Eek!

AFM--Update on the election: I was reelected to my condo board & am still president! This is actually not much of an accomplishment since no one new ran. In a 52-unit building 6 people came to the meeting. Luckily, enough had turned in proxies, so we had a quorum. There are 3 board members & one didn't even show up. Not sure if he forgot or what. He was still reelected. When the 3 of us decide we are done, I'm not sure what will happen. As long as I live there, I'm interested enough to be involved. But if we ever decide to rent it out, I think I'll be done. Out of sight, out of mind, I hope. It's been a fair amount of work. We'd lose money every month if we rented it, so I hope when the time comes we can just sell it and move on. We'll need to make enough on the sale for a down payment on a house, so not selling anytime soon. Selling prices in the building have been very slow coming back from the recession, so many foreclosures. Anyone else stuck with a property they bought when every finance talking head was saying the smartest thing to do was buy real estate?


----------



## Wish2BMom

yup, right here! :wave:

we bought a 1940 duplex in 2007. We are renting it out but we don't cover the mortgage with the rent, so we still pay $200 towards that one. And we have PMI, which, if we were able to refinance and get rid of that, we'd THEN be able to cover the mortgage with the rent. But the chances of us being at 80/20 value just yet are slim to none since value tanked so badly (especially on old duplexes). However, paying $200 for an entire other property is ok by me. We have a property management company running it as well, so they get all of the headache calls and deal with gathering the monthly checks. It's not bad at all but we really just want to get rid of this property altogether. Hopefully someday soon.


----------



## penelopejones

Wish, I'm glad the sonohysterogram (sp?) went well! I actually think it is cool that you found out about the trisomy 16 from the tests. I really wish I would have kept something from mine so I could find out. I just like to know things, you know? 

Vonn, congrats on the reelection, I guess. Someone has to do the work. With condo associations it really makes a difference who is running it. People should appreciate what you are doing for them! 

My 2nd beta was 1411 (it was 619 on Monday) so things are good so far... I'm going to call and schedule an ultrasound for the end of the month.


----------



## TTC74

Good morning ladies. I've been away for a few days for a work conference. Now that I'm back, I have an appt this morning to see the RE to find out what's going on with my body. I still haven't started CD1. Also, I want to discuss what's next.


----------



## Rainshiny

Welcome back TTC- hope u get some answers. 

Wish- a lot of people get pregnant in the cycle following hsg- it cleans out the pipes I suppose. 

Hope- I had a fever and felt crappy after both of my transfers- one worked one didn't. Anyway it's normal! Hopefully a good sign.

Nikki- very cute LO. It's funny when I see sono pics now I think- where is the second one? Lol...

The steak sub was ok but I smothered it with veggies and catsup. I totally had a peanut banana ice cream milkshake on weds for dinner- haha. I think I gained a pound! Glad it's starting to work. And yes, avocados today.

I'm so frustrated- I found a fully engorged tick on me today. Gaahh we either missed it or I got it from my clothing. I read they might do antibiotics preventativly for preggos. Definitely talking to a nurse today.


----------



## Vonn

Rain--darn ticks. I'm sure it will be fine, but important to get it taken care of. And do one more body inspection!

Penelope--great beta increase! A huge congrats to you!

Happy Thursday, which I keep thinking is Friday for some awful reason. :dohh:


----------



## TTC74

I just came back from the dr. They gave me a shot to clear up my pregnancy of an undetermined location. Then, they dropped the bomb. No more trying to conceive for 3 months due to the medication.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello ladies.

Well it is Friday...well for me anyway.
You all have been very chatty lately and I am on my phone.

Vonn - sorry to hear you were feeling a bit blue. We all need those moments from time to time but I hope you're feeling better now. You always say the perfect thing when I'm feeling blue. I'm sure that bfp is going to happen for you. 

Penelope - great beta  

Nikki - lovely scan. I had a 4d scan at 13 weeks but it was nowhere near as clear as yours. They have a 4d scanner at the local radiologist. 

Rain - I guess it's more important to put on weight when you're thin and having twins. That aside I haven't put on any weight yet either. I find it really hard to eat veg when pregnant too because just the thought of anything green makes me gag. 

Hope - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. I hope your little one is snuggling in and getting cosy.

Terri - I'm glad that despite a hidden ovary your body is playing ball. I also love your photo. You all look so cheeky. What beautiful nephews you have.

Wish - I'm sorry to hear about the t16 results. At least though you know it wasn't a healthy baby and your body was doing something strange. I feel bad writing that to you though because I got annoyed when people said that too me (but I hadn't had any results they just assumed).

Ttc - I hope you had a good few days away.

Afm - we have the opposite here. We didn't buy a house because the father in law kept promising we could build on a piece of their land. He's been promising for 7 years. So we didn't buy and they still haven't let us build and house prices have doubled. Still I want to go back to England for a few years so I'm not worried and I actually don't want to live next door to the in laws so that's another positive and it's only been in the last few years that we could even have afforded a mortgage. 

I have my anatomy scan on Tuesday. I'm feeling very nervous because I don't think I look nearly 19 weeks pregnant just a bit fatter. I hope dh will make it to the scan this time. He didn't make the 13 week scan because he couldn't find anybody to cover for him but I honestly don't think he tried hard enough. I think he waited until the day to ask. This time I've been nagging him to find someone since we got the appointment. I've put it in his diary too. I asked him yesterday who he has but he said noone yet but he's sure someone will. Men huh. So frustrating. 

Anyway other than that all is good. As long as the scan goes well that's the main thing. It doesn't matter if it's just me there if the baby is all healthy.


----------



## Wish2BMom

PJ - Excellent beta number!! re: the labs, yeah, that's how I feel. Good to know what it was, learn a little something and also to know that it's rare for that exact issue to happen again. I told DH about it last night and of course, Mr. Logical was all 'right but that doesn't mean other things can't happen'. Yes I know but one down!! gah.

rain - thank you - this wasn't an HSG, i had that last year. This was saline that they flush into your uterus at the same time as having the sono wand inside to make sure the lining looks good after the D&C and make sure there are no polyps or anything else potentially hindering implantation next time around. But I'd assume I'm clean as a whistle right now! :) As for you and ticks - stay inside!! :)

TTC - good to see you. I hope you get some answers soon, hon, and that your body moves things along swiftly.

nothing new from me, not that there will be for about a week and a half. :) doing a TRX class this afternoon - anyone done that before? look it up if you're curious. Damn good workout, I'll prob die.


----------



## Rainshiny

Omg TTC I can't believe they gave you the shot before telling you it puts ttc on hold for 3 months!!! Totally uncool!!! Maybe it's not really 3 months somehow? Maybe it's a precaution? Arrrrgh.


----------



## terripeachy

TTC-sorry they duped you. I am pretty shocked too because usually with a chemical you can go back to trying the next month. Maybe they really did see something on the ultrasound. Sorry for all you're going through. 

Spud-that's sucky about your inlaws and the property issue. But you might be right. If you move, you'll be glad you don't have the house next to the inlaws. I hope your DH can go with you to the scan. 

Wish2-have fun doing your workout. I only ran half my route yesterday but I didn't realize it. Looking at my time, I was like 'there's no way I'm this fast!' And then I realized I was supposed to do the loop twice. The good news is I did run the entire way and I ran up a really big hill without stopping so that was a kudos I gave myself. 

Rain-that's too cute that you look at other ultrasound pics and automatically think two sacs should be there. You're the cutest. Give your pretty wife a hug for me. I miss you guys. 

Penelope-glad all is going well with your numbers. 

I drove two hours north today to evict one of my dads tenants via the court system. When I got there, a note was hanging on the door saying all of the judge's cases were postponed until next week. :growlmad: I consoled myself with doughnuts and hoagies but now I have to take another day off next week. I sure hope my retrieval isn't on Thursday. I can't catch a break sometimes.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - sorry I missed your post. I was writing at the same time. Sorry to hear about the shot. Does this mean they think you could have an ectopic?


----------



## TTC74

It could be an ectopic but they can't say for sure. They just know that they can't find a sac anywhere. They know it's not viable at this point. So, the shot made more sense than an invasive D&C with a scope of the tubes. The shot works for this situation 96% of the time.


----------



## Lanfear333

I need to vent and this seems like safe space.

I should preface this with the fact that I HATE taking medications. I'd rather even have pain than take tylenol or ibuprofen.

When I did my first blood tests, I found out this pregnancy had created a thyroid issue, so they put me on a daily medication. Seems like no big deal, right? Then I discovered I can't take my prenatal with the thyroid med, so two different meds two different times a day.

Easy enough to put up with, I suppose. Then my allergies got so bad I had to add Zyrtec daily along with my prenatal.

Just got a call from the office with my most recent blood results. I'm now anemic and have to add Iron and Vitamin C to the mix, but I can't take those at the same time as my prenatal or my thyroid. So now I'm up to 5 different meds, 3 different times a day. 

She is kind enough to add that the Iron may make me constipated. I'm already having to take miralax in order to be able to go at all, simply because of the prenatals. So now what?

I'm sorry to complain about this, knowing so many of you would love to be in my shoes. I'm just annoyed at having to take so many damn medications, and may have to add Zantac for my heartburn taking me up to 6 different meds 6 different times a day.

One positive note. I don't have gestational diabetes. Not as excited as I thought I'd be about this, but glad I don't have to blood monitor on top of all these meds.

Please cross your fingers that I can still poop after all this. And thank you for reading my pity party.

I don't know how you IVF ladies do it. I really don't. Much admiration.


----------



## terripeachy

Lanfear-I hate taking pills too. I'd probably rather take shots over pills, but I've been taking prenatals for a couple years now and blood pressure meds, and then most recently my Vit. D, but I can take them all at the same time, so it's like once I get past the first pills of the day, I'm done. Glad you passed the glucose test, but that does stink about all your other medications. Maybe once they're under control you can stop...that's what I'll hope for. :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - aorry to hear you have to take the drive again next week. That sounds very frustrating. 

Rain - any tic updates? I'm sure all is ok. Are the checking you out? 

Wish - you are such an exercise inspiration. I'm the laziest exercise person in the world right now. 

Lan - I hate taking pills too. I honestly don't know gow ivf ladies do it either. 


I'd like to share these amazing prenatals I'm taking. There have been so many bugs going around this winter and everyone has been so sick, except for me. I should have been as I'm tired and run down but I think my prenatals have kept the bugs away. The are garden of life KIND organic raw vegan whole food prenatals. Folate is used instead of Folic acid and I've just bought dh some mens multi of them.


----------



## Lanfear333

I'll be on everything for the next three months or so until he's born. Hopefully then I'll be able to stop them all, except the prenatal while breastfeeding. My thyroid was fine until I got pregnant, so I'm hoping it returns to normal once I'm not anymore. 

Sorry for being a downer on a Friday. I hope you all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry, Lan. I don't mind taking pills but I wouldn't be too good at keeping them all straight and would probably forget half of them. 

TTC, I've never heard of that shot but it sucks that it puts you out for 3 months. 

Hope, how are you feeling? 

AFM, not much. I made my ultrasound appointment for August 27 so I'm looking forward to that. Feeling hungry still and I've been eating a bunch of crap as it was my birthday and my daughter's birthday yesterday and I made cupcakes. And I've been sneaking chocolate at work from a stash left over from a promo we did last year.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Happy Aloha Friday ladies!

I'm on my phone as I broke my com outer this week so I apologize if I don't respond to everyone.

Lan - Sorry about the pills. I take up to 15 everyday at different times, it sucks. Pill organizers are a God send.

Rain- How are your pet ticks?

Ttc -Sorry about the shot and wait.

AFM - 4dp5dt and lots of cramping the last couple days. Tested this am and BFN. Not feeling to hopeful...sigh.


----------



## Rainshiny

Hope- it's still early! I didn't get even a faint bfp until 8dp6dt. Frosties take some time to warm up by the fire...very funny - pet ticks lol... I'm a tick magnet haaaahaaahahaa. (Get it- chick magnet?)

Lan- yay for passing the glucose test! Maybe u could stop the Zyrtec in October too. Pills are such a pain. But if that's all and no shots, that's good, right?

Penelope- yum, cupcakes. If you get twins like me you can add milkshakes to your diet too. Did u have more than one follie?

Spud- I think you dodged one not living next to inlaws...I think our babies are in sync- they are very efficient with absorbing our resources without us gaining a lot of weight. I should have a bump about the same as you in development stage. Shall we compare?? &#128512;

Terri- ugh, I hear it can be a long arduous process to evict tenants, even when they don't pay rent. Maybe u can make DH go next time?

I saw the doc today. I should watch for a rash and get tested for Lyme every two weeks for a couple months. They would treat it if I did and that would be that. I think I'll be just fine. 

But I have to switch practices, because the current obs don't have privileges at a hospital with a NICU. I made my next appt w/ new docs. They have more specialized experience dealing with your high riskers like yours truly, so that is good. I wasn't that impressed with current group for twins anyway. They were ok. I hope the new docs are nice and they don't parade students around me too much (it's a university hospital).

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hope - that's the same as 9dpo right? So many people don't get a bfn that early. 

Lan -so you're the local drug lord lol kidding. I'd struggle remembering that lot. I have trouble remembering if I've taken my prenatals.

Rain - eek does comparing mean a bump photo? I'm a little fatty at the moment even if I haven't put on any weight. I'll show you mine if you show me yours he he. I'll work on a photo. I'm feeling a bit paranoid at the moment because I feel like my bump is too small. 
I know someone who had triplets and she was full term size (if she had just one) at 25 weeks. Tough stuff.

Pen - hmmmmm nothing wrong with a few cupcakes. Yum yum. I have a very sweet tooth unfortunately.


----------



## Spudtastic

So my DH just scared the sh!t out of me. So DH went out this evening to a last minute comedy night with friends. I didn't go as I get tired easily and would have struggled finding a babysitter. So when I took DD to bed I locked the doors and pulled the curtains over the doors to keep the heat in. DD had a nap this afternoon so she didn't get to sleep until 9pm (and she had a vomit) so I needed an hour relaxing before bed. At 10 pm I decide to stoke up the fire, unlock a door and turn the outside light on for dh. 
So I turned on the outside light switch and pull the door curtain aside and the first thing I see are these glowing red eyes dimly lit as the light is just warming up and a swaying drunk guy. I screamed so loudly I mafe myself jump again. And I didn't think I was a screamer...turns out I am. I almost pooed my pants. My very drunk husband had turned up at the exact moment I pulled back the curtain lol and he looked like a crazy man in the dim light. Lol.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Just popping on to say hello! I read the last few pages but to be honest, I can't even remember what I read (sorry...), other than Terri wanting to challenge me in beach photos! Oh it's on, girl!! Except not right now :haha: trust you to pick a time I can't get out to the beach! But it's ON! *rolls up sleeves and accepts challenge*

My current life consists of poo, wee, breastmilk, spew, crying, and not much sleep. Yay for newborns! I am savouring every minute as I know it doesn't last and even though I long for a full night's sleep... it's worth every minute. 

Sorry I am being a crappy threadmate! Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## penelopejones

Good to hear from you, Carib! That sounds like an accurate description of the first few weeks. Funny how you look back on it and forget how tiring and stressful it can be and just remember the cuddles. 

Spud, that's hilarious.

Rain, sounds like a good think to switch practices. 

I did have multiple follies. I'm not sure how many would have actually been released. They were just measuring the two biggest ones all along but the scan showed lots of them. 

I'm hoping for just one baby but I guess if we got twins we'd have to figure it out! Have you started planning and purchasing stuff? Two of everything....


----------



## somedayisnow

Hello everyone! I haven't been on for a while but I'm just stopping by to say hello to all you beautiful ladies. I'm reading backwards so I honestly have no clue what's going on with all of you but CB I literally said aww out loud at the photo of Miss Ellie. Congratulations on your amazing daughter.

Penelope - Congratulations on your BFP. I'm super late to the party but oh so happy for you.

Now back to reading.


----------



## Spudtastic

HI Someday - great to hear from you? What's going on in your life at the mo?

PJ - do you think you may have two in there?

Caribbean - I get more sleep than I did when dd was born but roll on two and a half years and I can't remember what a full nights sleep is or a lay in. Still I don't mind, all worth it though.

Rain - I hope your new docs are nice. The whole student thing made me recall my first smear test ever. (Pap smear) The doc/nurse had a student there too and pointed out everything. Seriously, EVERYTHING. THere are some things you just don't want to hear about your girly bits.

AFM - I'm feeling a bit depressed today. DH works every single day (this affects him too, it's hard) but I hate being alone all the time. Of course I have dd but sometimes I wonder what is the point of being married and living so far away from my family just to be on my own. I have my in laws who are nice but we are from different worlds so I don't want to hang out with them. I have friends but they have their own lives too. 
We have been trying to sell our business for a while and finally we have a couple of options. There are a few interested people so the potential for an offer is there, but there are two other people who are interested in becoming partners so we would keep our business but own a third with two others. However, the nature of our business is that it runs from 7am to 3am every day. I reckon DH will still be working lots and I'll be on my own and stuck doing something I have no love for. DH reckons things will change.
So do I give the partnership a chance? Or encourage selling? Without going into too much detail there are pros and cons to both because frankly we need income but if nothing changes I don't want to be on my own any more. I want to be near my family.
It doesn't help that my husband is soooooo messsy and I'm constanly clearing up after him.

I don't expect any advice ladies...I just needed to get this off my chest.


----------



## penelopejones

I hear you, Spud. My hubby works 12 hour shifts plus a commute during the week (2-3 days a week, plus 8-6 every other weekend). With the commute, he is gone from about 8 until 10 p.m. the week days he is on. It makes for some lonely days. And I get fed up with doing everything else to keep the house up on top of my job and caring for dd. It is a lot. No advice except to see if there's a way to free up some time for your DH to be home more. 

I know, it is hard to make or maintain friendships while working, raising a child, and trying to take care of a home (let alone oneself). 

I don't think it is twins, but it is possible, I guess. Because of the Femara I'm a bit worried that it could happen. Which would be great, but also pretty scary because I'm not sure how we'll handle one on top of what we already have going on.


----------



## Lee37

Hi ladies, just popping in to say hello. TTC is on hold for now as the recovery from my mmc has take a while and now I have shingles! :dohh: Taking it one day at a time and hope to be back here with you all soon. Wishing you all blessings and :dust:


----------



## Vonn

Lee--so sorry to hear you gave shingles. I've heard it is really painful. I hope you are not in too much agony. And it's not like you didn't have enough to deal with, what with the mmc. You poor thing! Take care of yourself. 

Someday--so good to hear from you! I know you needed a break. Are you back or just briefly popping in? I hope you are feeling better. Give us an update when you feel like it. 

Hope--you have to keep hope alive, it's in your name!! There is still plenty of time to get that bfp so I will keeping hoping and believing for you. C'mon, Baby Hope, show us you you are in there!

Spud--those are really hard decisions. GL to you & DH on deciding what to do about the business. I do think it is really impt for DH to be around more once baby #2 arrives because you will not be able to do it all, or at least, you shouldn't be expected to. Right now, my DH and I work opposite schedules, me standard daytime hrs and he evening hours. We basically only see each other on weekends. I'm alone a lot in the evening & he's home alone during the day. This isn't forever, but it's still hard. 

Lanfear--I hear ya on the pills. But I am proof that you absolutely can do it & not forget. You can do it! I take pills 8 times a day. I hope you don't all think I am a crazy person. I promise, I'm not! 3x/day for my thyroid meds alone, and they require 1hr on either side with no food or caffeine. I do not enjoy this, but I trust the results I've gotten from my dr. I have much more energy & a lot fewer symptoms since starting the regimen. It's freaking expensive, though, about $180 a month in vitamins/supplements. 

It's late and I am too lazy to look back, so I'll just say hi to all my ladies! I go in Tuesday for polyp removal. That is what is up next for me. I'm a little nervous about it, but not too much.


----------



## somedayisnow

Spud and Vonn - I'm almost ready to begin TTC again. May God have mercy on my eggs. :wacko: The plan was to begin at the first sign of my next period but now I think I'll be out of town when my next period starts, so October will be my next IUI.

The break has been nice. It's allowed me to get my mind right and to finally lose the last few pounds of the 20 lbs I've been struggling to get rid of since February. Of course losing weight doesn't mean I'll get pregnant but it definitely won't hurt. :shrug: My goal is to lose at least another five by October 1st and continue to lose while TTCing. :winkwink:


----------



## terripeachy

someday-So nice to see you again. October is a great month! The temps are getting cooler, and all of our summer running around is over. I wish you the best this time around.

Lee-Sorry to hear your MMC was causing your troubles, and shingles! My coworker had them and they were pretty painful for her. Hope yours aren't as bad and they clear up soon so you can get back on the TTC train. :hugs:

Spud-Wow...how scary about your husband coming in at the middle of the night. I would have peed too. HA!!HA!! I hope you can figure out what's best for your business, be it partnership or the sale. And I hear you about lonely nights too. My husband usually gets home at 8p every night, but I get home at 4, so I play with the dog for four hours, and when he gets home, I'm just tired. But, I'm happy I get to see him everyday and he doesn't work hours like your and penelope's hubs. 

Vonn-You do have to spend a lot on medicine, but it will be for the best when you get that BFP. No wonder you're a good HOA president too. If you can keep that pill schedule straight, you can do anything. You're superwoman! :friends:

Hope-Did you test again today? It's still probably too early, so don't get discouraged if you have a BFN today. 

AFM-My bestie had a bday party for her husband last night that lasted all day/night. We got home around 11:30p but we went early for setup around 10:30, but the setup was all done. I took my meds with me so I wouldn't have to leave early. This girl HATES to leave a party early. hee hee. That's one good thing about being childless. There were about 50 people there at least. And...we get to see all of our friends again in two weeks for our football draft party. Woop woop.

I had my follicle check today and I had about 9 follies, and the largest is 13. I'm hoping my retrieval ends up being on the weekend because I have to go back to court again on Thursday to evict my dad's tenant. Other than that, just plodding along..another day, another injection or two. :winkwink:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Spud -that's so funny about your husband scaring you. I would have smacked him lol

PJ when is your first scan?

Rain -Thank you for making me laugh....tick magnet :haha:

Vonn - thanks for your always positive vibes.. I hope all goes well for your polyp removal and you can get on to ttc.

Terri Your party sounds fun. Good luck evicting your dads tenant. Yay gor awesome follies, I've got a good feeling for you.

Afm -6dp5dt and another bfn :( that would make me 11dpo. All the charts I've read most people have bfp by now. Posting daily poas photos in my journal.


----------



## smithco

Hi everyone. Wanted to say a quick hello. Been stalking a lot but no so much posting. 
My sister in law is pregnant again. First month trying, again. Today she asked me if I was going to adopt - she knows we have been trying for awhile. I wanted to punch her as I smiled and said. "I don't think we are there yet." There are lots of options. " I kinda feel like it was a passive aggressive stab at me. Sigh.


----------



## terripeachy

Hope-like I said, I still think it's early for you. Do you go back for a beta, or you only return of you get a positive hpt?

Smithco-sorry to hear about your SIL taking a jab at you. Not sure why people broadcast how easy it is for them to get pregnant to others they know are having trouble. It's so rude. Hopefully you'll have your turn next and you can take jabs at her. 'It's the hormones!' Hee hee.


----------



## smithco

Thanks Terri. It was just totally off side comment. I mean we haven't done anything but try ttc naturally. It doesn't mean I am baron!

Good luck with your retrieval and the next steps. And I agree staying out late is a benefit of being childless!


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry, Smith, that is insensitive. My sister is like that - got pregnant the first time both times. So far she hasn't said anything rude but still. It kind of sucks. 

Hope, I think it could still happen! Fingers crossed. I've never gotten a BFP before 12 days and even then, they were weak. (This time I didn't test until 14 dpo so I'm not sure when I would have seen it). 

My scan is on August 27. I really want that day to come soon so I can have a bit more reassurance. I'm feeling some symptoms (fatigue, random dull aches, tingly boobs) but not nausea or anything yet. With my mc, my symptoms were really mild too so I'm actually hoping to feel a bit queasy soon.


----------



## terripeachy

Things were looking good at my checkup this morning. I'll get a more detailed report in the afternoon, but the doc and nurse seemed pleased. They keep asking me questions that I don't know the answer to. hee hee. "What cycle day is it?" :shrug: does your R ovary always do better than your left :shrug: I have blocked this whole process from my memory. Actually, I never kept track or wrote down the results. It doesn't matter enough for me to remember that stuff. Just get me a baby. hee hee.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! sounds like everyone is doing fairly well, at the very least! :)

spud - you should rent out your DH to Lan to make sure that she can poop! he can scare it out of her just in case her new iron pills stop her up. :)

lan - I cannot stand taking pills. I actually just went back to my 'worst' chewable prenatals b/c I could not remember to take 1 pill 3x/day. At least I'll finish out this bottle of chewables, then go back to the 3/day ones. And I'm taking CoQ10 in the morning, but that's it. When doing IVF, I only had injectibles, which i think i would prefer over 8 pills/day too.

pj - I'm excited for your scan too! I'm glad you're feeling little things.

terri - great job on the follies! i'm glad the docs had good things to say, paired with some dumb questions. Not long until you're PUPO! glad you had a fun weekend. We'll have to compare draft teams after we each have our parties. My all-female FF league has a theme for team names every year (yup, totally girlie) and this year's theme is 'Mobsters/Gangsters'. I'm going to be Bloody Knuckles - for the kickboxing and all! :) What is your team name?

hope - yup, just wait for your beta! Mine was on 14dpo and was strong. It'll be here in 2 days! FX'ed so hard!

someday - good to see you back, girl! maybe we'll be bump buddies! My hypothetical IVF Round 2 calendar says I'll have my next transfer sometime in the first week of Oct. FX'ed for both of us!

smith - ew. i don't like that comment. Though my FIL asked it a couple of weeks ago, but clearly that wasn't coming from anywhere of ill intent - he doesn't know we're doing IVF and all of that, so I think he was just thinking 'can't get preg, what about adopting?' 

vonn - good luck on the removal tomorrow! I'm sure it'll be a breeze!

lee - I'm sorry for the shingles! my DH had them a few years ago and i don't think his were as painful as they say, but they were still awful. I hope you have a quick recovery.

nothing going on here, of course - appt with the RE next monday, can't wait. AF should be here the week after that so then we'll start BCP!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-I love fantasy even though I'm a pretty terrible drafter. I'm choosing 2nd this year which means I almost came in last! I am also happy to say that i will be happy to tell you my name this year. I play with my high school friends and we usually have a nasty sex/genital related disgusting names, but this year I went classy with Blanche Devereaux, Old Nana. Hee hee. Love me some golden girls. 'The slut can get married, but everyone knows what's in her heart!' :rofl: We'll definitely compare teams. 

Vonn-hope all goes well with removal tomorrow. How are you feeling?

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Vonn

Terri & Wish--you ladies crack me up. Good for you doing the fantasy football thing. I bet you all have so much fun with it! I enjoy watching football with my DH, though I do feel guilty about it for a number of reasons. 

I'm not really worried about the procedure, hoping it's not going to be that big of a deal. I'll probably get a little nervous when I am there waiting alone. 

Hope--I am still believing a bfp is possible for you! :hugs:

Hi everyone!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Ladies

Lee - I'm sorry to hear that you have shingles after your mmc. I have heard that shingles is very painful. I hope you are not having too terrible a time.

Smithco - Ahhhh you're sister-in-law sounds quite insensitive. Why do people not think before they speak.

Vonn and Pj - sorry to hear you and your SOs are also very busy too and work long hours. I hope things change for you soon. We've been doing these tough hours for well over two years now and I can do say another year if I know things are going to change. 

Wish - you crack me up. Lending my DH to Lan though could work because I definitely nearly poo'ed my pants.

Terri - I'm glad to hear your follies are growing. I honestly don't know how you stay up late. I think I should be the Golden Girl because I like to be in bed around 9pm. In fact, staying out to is a shockingly late night for me.

Hope - I am still hoping for your bfp for you. 

Vonn - I have good feelings for you getting your polyp out. It could be the start of the process of getting a bfp.

Sorry if I've missed anyone. Hello to you all.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ok, so now for my update.

We had our anatomy scan today and it went really well. We have a healthy baby GIRL.
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:

I had to go to the toilet about three times and jump around some more so we could look at the heart properly but we managed and everything is fine.

I'm very excited to be team pink but I know my husband really wanted a little boy. He seemed a little disappointed but then he told me later he was actually so nervous and scared before the scan. He said he's really excited to be getting another little girl.

Baby is also really stretched out which is why my bump isn't so big and she's also breach so I hope she changes position before birth.
Overall we're all really happy.


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations, Spud!!! I'm so happy all is well with your little girl and that your DH could make it to the scan with you. :wohoo:

I really don't stay up late. The party people kept me going and I try to stay up in the fall for football because I love it and I'm sad when it's over so I try to watch as much as I can. Hee hee.


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats on the baby girl spud. You have plenty of time for her to turn around, yet.

Vonn-good luck with your procedure. I really hope this is what does the trick for you.

Hope-I'm still crossing my fingers for you.

Terri-You're a terrible drafter. I picked Adrian Peterson last year as my first round. The news still hadn't come out about his court issues at that point. I think I finished 7th out of 10.

Wish-You're cracking me up with talk of Spud's hubby scaring the poop out of me. I've been taking miralax to help things along.

PJ-I feel like your scan is going to go well. My fingers are crossed for you, too.

Smith-some people just suck, and sometimes they really have no clue how insensitive their comments are.

AFM, I have been doing ok with all the pills. I set alarms on my fitbit to help me remember when it's time to take them. It's not as cumbersome as I thought it would be.

My co-workers let me know this morning that they planned me a baby shower. It's very nice of them to do so, but it's only a half hour long in the smallest conference room we have. Clearly I'm not popular around here :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Lan-I was going to ask you if you were playing again this year. I heard the news about AP early last year, so I immediately swept up his backup, Asiata. I didn't have AP (obviously) and that is why my team was terrible. hee hee. They blocked all sports websites from my work computer, so I have plans this evening to do a couple mock drafts. Hopefully it'll help when draft day gets here. Glad you're keeping track of your pills. Yay, Fitbit, for coming through!

Vonn-Why do you feel guilty watching football? You're not a Vikings fan like your DH, so when you cheer for the other team you feel bad? My hubs is a Cowboys lover, and that hurts my heart. HA!!HA!! No, I just don't like how everyone LOVES them so much. I don't get it. I blame his dad for not being around to tell him who to love, so he went with "America's team." Ugh..

Wish2-Oh, and at work we play pro pick'em and my name on there is purple panda. I exhausted all lucky charm marshmallows (i.e. yellow moons, orange stars, green clovers), so I picked something that I thought sounded nice and made me think happy thoughts.

Hope-I've been thinking about you...:hugs: Check in when you're up to it, pretty.


----------



## Vonn

Spud--yay for girl #2! Baby Seren is just long and lean, that's why your bump isn't too big! (Seren was your girl name, right?) I'm so glad the scan went well and DH got to be there with you! I'm so happy for you. 

Lanfear--you will have to open presents fast! Half hour isn't very long. Well, maybe that means no time for awkward shower games. It is fun that baby shower time has nearly begun. Fun celebrations of Rand!

AFM--just hanging out in my hospital gown. I got in my room and looked across the hall and sitting there in a gown was someone I know, an aquaintance. Guess she's having a little same day surgery herself. That was a little weird!


----------



## Vonn

Re football--I really enjoy the sport & strategy of it. I like watching it with DH and cheering on the Vikes, though they usually disappoint. The violence of it & terrible health issues dealt with by former players bothers me. As does the economics of football, and pro sports in general, what with the demands for public financing for stadiums. But I still watch it and appreciate the skill and drama!


----------



## Neener

Hi ladies.
Would it be ok for me to join?

I must confess that I found this thread months ago and I got so invested in each and every one of your stories that I read every page! Talk about creepy stalker! My husband thinks I'm a little crazy/obsessive, but I keep trying to explain to him - it's like reading a book and I have to know how the stories end. Terri - I'm still cheering for you and will keep reading until you get to hold your little baby! So many ladies have come and gone since the beginning, but here are some things that stick out in my mind the most:

Taurus - thanks for starting this thread. I was so happy to hear your story and I think it's great you're still active while managing your family!

Terri - I live in Fairfax and my DH still has his home in Columbia, MD where his parents live. We are trying to sell his home and he's having the hardest time. We love FB too, but I'm a Houston gal, so I cheer for the Texans. When DH moved to this country the Bears were amazing and he has been loyal to them for 30 years (loyal to a fault as long as Cutler is their QB). I've never done fantasy FB but we will pick winning teams every week on his Bears forum and it's a fun "couple" thing for us to do.

Spud - Congrats on girl #2! So happy for you! This must be such a relief after your previous mc :hugs: Also, you mentioned you and your hubbie met on a tour company for people 35 and under? By any chance was it Contiki? I took a European tour when I was 23 and met so many Aussies on that trip that were so fun and sweet! I still keep in touch with some of them 13 years later!

Caribbean - your posts always made me laugh, esp the one about your hubbie asking for the vitamins at the drugstore! Congrats and your sweet baby! She's adorable. I'm still not sure I will ever spell Caribbean correctly without spellcheck!

Rain - I think it was you whose finger kept accidentally slipping and making phone calls? I always got such a kick out that phrase. congrats on your twinsies! If you are still having trouble packing on weight I have about 40 pounds extra you can have. :sad1: Can we arrange that?

Vonn - best of luck with your polyp removal today. I think it's so sweet that you keep everyone's timelines straight and cheer everyone on. I'll stay on this thread until you get your rainbow too!

Lan - excited for your baby showers and your little one to arrive! I adore your announcement pic! So cute and clever!

PJ, Hope, Wish, Someday, Fezzle, TTC, Smith, Lee and anyone else I have missed, I'm cheering you all on and I'll try to be better about getting everyone's timelines in order 

AFM - DH and I were married in Nov. Only started TTC in Jan. Not in panic mode just yet, but I'm 35 and DH is 47 soon be 48 (although I must say he looks 10 years younger than his age and is very fit and in good health). We are at a crazy point in our lives. I just completed a PhD program and we are both looking for jobs so we can move. DH and I really want to go to SF Bay area bc we both work in tech, but the competition there is so fierce and the cost of living gives me heart palps. I'm from TX so we are also looking for jobs in Austin. So both of us looking for jobs and him trying to sell a house is already a lot of stress/transition wo the TTC stress. I had 3 onsite interviews in SF that didn't lead to offers so I was traveling a lot to boot. 

So short story long, my body freaked out in the month on June and I didn't have a real period (3 days of very light spotting which is unusually light for me). I then started spotting the entire month of July. My Dr. ran some blood tests and said everything was normal and that the stress may have just caused my uterus to get confused so he gave me 10 days of progesterone to stop the spotting and get a full period. The spotting definitely got better but never disappeared completely. Now I'm day 5 or 6 of what I think is my period and it's incredibly heavy. I read that can be a side-effect, so if I don't stop bleeding by the end of the week I'm gonna call and ask for an ultrasound to see what the heck is going on. Needless to say BDing has been put on hold with all this spotting, so I'm sure DH would like to get this whole issue resolved quickly too. I've been off BC for for about 5 years and I used be super regular every 27-28 days, so this is very disconcerting. Can I please know why my body freaks out the minute I decide to TTC? UGH. Anyway, I hope to find a job soon bc it will be super awkward going to job interviews with a massive bump. I know it shouldn't matter, but the truth is that it does. The other thing that worries me about TTC is that I'm overweight and have been my whole adult life. I feel like I have been losing and gaining the same 30 pounds for 20 years! And I would love to start working out again but that's also hindered by this bleeding issue! 

Thanks for listening! Sorry it's so long, but should be shorter from now on.


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Neener and welcome. You're so sweet to read through all of our nonsense. HA!!HA!! I bet you have random/weird ideas about all of us. I can't imagine going back and reading this thread. *sigh* Oh, and my mother in law still drives me crazy (or whatever we posted first). Funny about the 85 Bears being your DH's inspiration and that's as good as it gets. I do love me some Matt Forte, though.

Hopefully you'll get this bleeding thing sorted out quickly. What a pain. Welcome and I hope your stay on the TTC side of the line is short.


----------



## Neener

Hahaha...oh yes, how could I leave out the MIL stories? 
My MIL is incredibly sweet and doting, so I can't really complain. Although whenever I go over to visit I feel like she kinda hovers and watches my every move to make sure I'm comfortable....not too hot, not too cold, and she stuffs me with food and drink at every opportunity.:laugh2:


----------



## somedayisnow

Vonn - Good luck today! :flower:


----------



## penelopejones

Neener - Welcome! That is cool that you have been reading. It is fun reading everyone's stories and following along with their lives. I hope you get your period sorted out soon! That's annoying. Congrats on getting your PhD! That's no small feat. 

Hope, thinking of you, and Vonn, too. 

Terri, sounds like your ovaries are doing their job, so that's good! 

AFM, dealing with MIL stuff myself. My mother was here this past week and she has this thing about the fact that my daughter sees my MIL more often, and my daughter is going to be closer to her, and blah blah blah. Like it's a competition. So what does she do? My mom invites my inlaws to dinner at my house. Then she got all upset because she saw my daughter running into my MIL's arms and such. I'll admit, it was kind of like my MIL was rubbing it in. My inlaws create this circus environment where my daughter is start of the show, and I don't really like that because I don't want her to get spoiled. Does anyone else have this kind of stuff going on? How do I deal with it? I just don't know what to do because my parents live far away (in another country), and my inlaws live 20 minutes away.


----------



## TTC74

They checked my blood sugar levels today for PCOS. Results to follow.


----------



## terripeachy

penelope-I'm sorry I don't have those troubles, so I don't know what to tell you. I'm sure your mom does feel a little left out because she's so far away and can't visit as often, but I'm really surprised that she invited the in-laws over to rub in the fact that your DD knows her paternal grandparents better. I feel sad for her. My dad has been a grandpa for 6 years now, and he's a new man. It's so bizarre. hee hee. Grandparents can get nutty/freakishly obsessive, is my point, I guess. :hugs: Just make sure little p and your mom spend a lot of time together this week and next.

Vonn-How did your procedure go yesterday? Hope you're feeling great today.

My follies are still growing. I had a few in the 20s, and lower. I think the smallest was 11, maybe, so that was pretty good. I asked the doc what Estradiol/progesterone levels I needed in order to trigger and she said 'well, it's a combination.' My thought was 'Ugh..I realize that, miss. I wanted a specific number.' :wacko: So, I'll just have to wait for the phone call.


----------



## Lanfear333

Welcome Neener! Thank you for your well wishes. I hope you get things cleared up with the spotting soon!

PJ-as hard as it is to set boundaries with in-laws, now is the time. For me, it was actually my mother that I had to set straight. DS would break something and she'd just go buy him a new one, even if we were trying to use him breaking said item as a lesson. I just sat her down and said, that while I understood she had good intentions, she was undermining my choices as a parent. Find some kind but strong words and have a conversation. As far as your mother being concerned about the bond not being strong enough, have you tried skype or anything along those lines? Seeing her face while DD talks to her might help the bond along.

Vonn-wondering about you as well. Hope all is fine.

Terri-yay for growing follies! I'm super glad to know that you get to try again and that your body is cooperating.

AFM 28 week appointment this morning (a few days early). They gave me the Tetanus/pertussis vaccination today, listened to heart beat (which he would not stay still for), measured my belly, and asked me if I had any questions. All is well with Rand for now!


----------



## Nikki1979

Neener- welcome and I hope your cycle sorts itself out and you get a BFP soon.

Vonn - How did your procedure go? Hoping that it went as smoothly as possible and brings you one step closer to your BFP.

Terri - when is egg retrieval?? Fxed that your follies are growing nicely. 

Penelope - I know all about the competition. My mom does the same thing. Whenever I put a pic of my son on FB, my mom makes a point of commenting right after my MIL does and she tries to write a few extras. I have talked to her about it but she doesn't seem to listen. Sometimes I get where she is coming from as my son is her only grandchild and my MIL has 4 so she feels my son should give her more attention. I agree with the skype thing. When my dad was alive, we used to skype with him everyday and my son instantly recognized him at the airport and went and gave him a big hug after not seeing him for 3 years. Unfortunately my dad died when my son was 5. 

Spud - congrats on team pink. 

AFM - I got the results for my harmony test yesterday and the doctor said its the best result you can get. Very low risk for the major chromosome abnormalities. I also found out the gender and I am having another little boy :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: . I am so happy and DS is over the moon. He was worried that if baby was a girl, she wouldn't play xbox and wii u with him. He was more concerned that she would be into dolls and tea parties. I told him he still has a good many years before baby will be allowed to play xbox with him. He is happy nonetheless.


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks for the advice, everyone! I'm going to try Skype and laying down the boundaries when needed. I don't want to end up with a spoiled brat! 

Nikki, congrats on the blue bundle - and did I say congrats to Spud for pink? 

Lan, glad your appointment went well. Is Rand a wiggly baby? 

Hi to Vonn - thinking of you too! 

Hi to everyone else. 

AFM, wiped today after a long day at work. I went out with a friend who I haven't told yet and had to talk abstractly about having another kid when she asked.... Last time I told people too soon and then had the mc, so this time I'm playing it closer to the vest.


----------



## Vonn

Hi ladies! Just a quick post to say thanks for all the thoughts. The procedure went fine. I've had a little spotting but not really any pain except right when I woke up from surgery. Less discomfort than some of my IUIs, even. In two weeks I follow up with the dr who performed it. 

Things have been a little hectic as I am finally giving up on my car. It is a total junker at this point, and completely embarrassing, but I had hoped to drive it long enough to get through paying for an IVF. But something keeps blowing out the windshield wiper motor and guess when that happens? Only when the wipers are needed! 4th time this summer and they can't figure out the cause. I just can't deal with it anymore. Time for something different...new to me, at least. 

Nikki--congrats on the boy, I CANNOT. wait for him to be your rainbow!!!! 11 weeks already! Eek!

Terri--what sid you hear, are you close to retrieval day?!?!

Neener--welcome! I believe you intro is just about the same as mine was! I read the whole thread and got so interested in everybody's stories I had to join in. That was probably almost a year ago, so I know you had quite a read! GL to you!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hi ladies! remember me?
Just popping in to say Howdy. It's been so long and I think of you all often but it's been hard to keep up here. I'm mostly on fb if anyone's in a group there or wants to connect.

Amelia is 6 mos old on the 6th- can you believe it?! She isn't the easiest baby and is hell bent on being an only child based on her high needs naughtiness but she is cute. good thing or she would have been sold to the gypsies ages ago. 

I see that I have lots and lots of catching up to do (congrats BFPers!). xoxo


----------



## Taurus8484

About time you checked in again Book lol.....we would love to see pics of her

Congratulations Nikki....and Spud

Sorry i have read everything but cant remember. Im living on limited sleep as James has been admitted into hospital with bronchilitis. He seems to be a little better today so hoping we can go home soon.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Oh I hope he's feeling better and you get some rest, poor little lamb!

Got tons of photos and videos here
https://baby.rocksolyd.com/aaron-jenn-and-babys-pre-birth-adventures/


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri -Your follies sound great, when is your retrieval? 

Vonn - Glad your procedure went well. Sorry about your car.

I'm sorry I'm not responding to everyone but my computer broke so I'm on my phone. I got my beta results today snd as I thought it was a BFN. My nurse told me to continue meds and retest Friday, but with a bfn already at 9dp5dt (14dpo) that seems pointless to me.


----------



## TTC74

So, I just got a metabolic panel back. My glucose was pretty high. I guess that's why they decided to do the hemoglobin A1C to check my blood sugars over the past 3 month. I hope I don't have diabetes. Now, I'm incredibly anxious to get the results (hopefully today).


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats on the boy, Nikki!

PJ-Rand is a wiggly baby. They had a really hard time getting his heart beat yesterday because he wouldn't stop moving.

Vonn-Glad to hear your procedure went well. I'm sure you'll find a replacement car that fits all your needs.

So nice to see you, Book. Amelia is adorable!

Taurus-hope James gets better quickly!

I'm sorry it didn't work this time, Hope. Maybe you'll be wrong and get an unexpected bfp on Friday.

Funny story. My husbands step-grandmother is a bit senile. She sent the diaper raffle ticket for the shower with $10 to the place where we're having the baby shower addressed to my SIL. Luckily, it's at DH's work so he was able to open it and see what it was. I'm cracking up.


----------



## terripeachy

Nikki-Congrats on the little boy. I'm so happy for you and your family. What a great miracle story!!

Vonn-Glad you're not having any issues today. Onwards and upwards!

Lan-HA!!HA!! at the stepgrandmother. I think it's cute. I hope she wins the diaper raffle. hee hee.

Taurus-I hope you and James can go home today. Aww...poor baby.

Hope-I am soooo sorry. Do you want me to HOH for you, or just admit it didn't work and think about the next go round? It's so hard...I can't even say I know what you're going through because I haven't had as many losses as you, and this should have been your golden ticket. Ok, now I'm really mad. Why didn't it work? You know you have our support no matter what. I wish I could give you a great big real, life hug. This sucks. :friends:

Book-Hi!!! Thanks for stopping by. I was checking your blog periodically but didn't see any updates. I guess I should have checked the photo section. But..now my work has blocked your site completely, so I'll look for pics tonight when I get home.

TTC-Keep us posted. I hope you don't have diabetes either.

AFM-I also went in for my checkup today and my doctor did my ultrasound. He said he wants to stim me for one more day and probably trigger tomorrow night. I wasn't focused on the sizes because I was thinking about hurrying and getting out of there so I wouldn't be late for court, but since I still have meds (phew!), I don't care if I stim for 20 more days. Just kidding. I can handle one more day. Last night I took my shots in the stadium bathroom and I felt like a druggie. Luckily the toilet paper holder had a flat surface to hold my gauze and alcohol pad. I'll report back with my levels, but I need all the chances I can get to have better quality eggs of the right size and maturity. And I won the eviction case because the tenant didn't show up. Too bad I'll never see any of that $ that she owes.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all! :wave: I've missed you!

book - thank you for dropping in!! So good to see you! I have to check those pics out. 'Sold to the gypsies' - I love that saying!

neener - welcome to our craziness we call home! I hope you get your cycles figured out soon. That's crazy! I think my cycles started becoming nutty when we started to finally focus on TTC too. What a funny girl Mother Nature can be, huh? Oh, and my DH is a diehard Bears fan too, from the 85 Super Bowl when he was a kid. Now, mind you, he grew up in New England, who they played. But everyone here was rooting for the home team and the little 8 yr old that was him thought that made the Bears the underdog, so he rooted for them. So cute. I got him a 'Smokin Jay' tshirt for Christmas - have you seen all of the online jokes about Cutler smoking on the sidelines? so funny. I also heard that Bears fans were hoping the Bears would sign the guy that knocked out Geno Smith. :haha:

Vonn - so glad the procedure went well! On to makin' a baby! and YOU crack ME up with your guilt about enjoying football. :) 

speaking of - terri and lan - yeah, i'm not so good either. One year I came in 2nd but we do a winner takes all so I got nada. Bull crap. In my other league, I ended up changing my name halfway through the season to 'Injured Reserve' b/c it didn't matter who I picked up or had, they got injured. I say a silent 'I'm sorry' to all of my picks before the season starts. PS - love 'blanche devereaux'!! A league that I'm not even in had a theme of 'dirty chinese food' last year and I got in on the ideas for names - PuPu for Threesome? Chicken Humplings? ahhhh i crack myself up. :rofl:

terri - your follies sound awesome!! they aren't worried they'll get too big or, well, I guess you're doing the ovulation blockers too, so you won't spit any out. So triggering tomorrow night? Then retrieval should be....Sunday? EEEE!!! so exciting!

lan - have fun at the shower! That's so sweet that they are doing that for you. I work from home so my work gals wouldn't even be able to. Or if they did, it would be one helluva pulled off party! And love step-nana's raffle purchase - do a 50/50 and send her half of the diapers? :haha:

TTC - thinking of you. I hope you test negative for diabetes, hon.

Hope - :hugs: I really really really hope you have different results tomorrow but if not, we are here for you to scream and shout.

taurus - how is baby James? I hope he's feeling better. Poor little guy.

spud - congrats on Team Pink!!!!

nikki - congrats on Team Blue!!!!

sidebar - did you know that people have 'Gender Reveal' parties now?? are any of you having these or have you been invited to them?? before I start in on my diatribe...

PJ - I can totally see that happening and I agree with the girls on the Skype option - great idea. My folks live far from us now and my FIL lives WITH us, so he'll obviously be closer to our child then my folks. Which actually kinda pisses me off b/c we moved here, like 4 miles from their old house, and then they up and moved to NC! DAMMIT! But besides that, they are going to have to deal with the fact that my FIL is in the child's everyday life and they are not. It's how the cookie crumbles, as they say. But there are ways to bridge that and we'll cross that bridge when we come to it too. Let me know how it goes! ;)

I feel like I totally missed some good things but I can't remember back that far. But know you made me laugh as usual. 
Pretty talkative for someone who has nothing going on herself! :) I enjoy you all so much. Thank you for being your awesome selves.


----------



## penelopejones

Book, I'm glad you checked in! I was actually thinking about you a couple of days ago. Your little girl is adorable, and just remember that the feisty babies are the most interesting (even if they are also the most tiring). 

Taurus, sorry to hear about baby James. Sending good thoughts your way. 

Terri, that's funny about "shooting up" in the stadium. Haha. Hopefully know one saw your syringe and was wondering what you were doing. 

TTC, hopefully it isn't diabetes, but the good thing is that they are getting much better at helping people control it with meds, from what I've heard. Keep us posted!

Vonn, I'm really hoping removing that polyp will do the trick for you! 

Nothing new here. Just waiting for next week's scan. I think I'll feel better if that goes well. My symptoms haven't really intensified--just feeling somewhat tired and extra hungry sometimes. Hope that's not a bad sign.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Welcome back!! You were missed. I like chicken humplings. I'll mention doing themes next year, and maybe everyone will get on board. I've been doing mock drafts like crazy. One issue is that my friends do such random things during the draft, you just never know who will be available when and can't really plan ahead. Plus, you have the alcohol factor too. HA!!HA!! I can't wait, though. Oh, and I would LOVE to hear your thoughts on the gender reveal. I don't have enough friends to have one, but I may stay team yellow just to annoy everyone. :)

penelope-I hope your scan next week goes well too. I'm sure everything is just fine.

Hope-:hugs: my lovely.

AFM-I have a good update today. My largest follicle is now 25 (I think). They are all getting really big. I asked the doc if there is a size that's too big and she said 'no.' I don't know why they lie to my face. From what I've read, follie size is like the mountain climber on Price is Right. It grows and grows, but you don't want to take that last step and send it over the cliff. Plus, I haven't even triggered yet, and that boosts them a little too. I will trust them, regardless, but she could say 'yes, 30mm is too big.' hee hee. So...trigger tonight (finally!), and then retrieval sometime on Sunday. 

I also talked to a nurse from another office (that is new to me) that said I could start my injections for the frozen transfer as soon as AF arrives instead of going on BCP for a few weeks. I'll email my nurse and see if that's the case. I'd rather get this party started sooner rather than later, as long as it doesn't interfere with my Seattle trip. The PGS/PGD testing takes 10-12 days for results and that's around the time AF should be here. fxfx.

Happy Friday to everyone!


----------



## Lanfear333

Nice to hear from you Wish!

I'll be honest. The hubs and I do a spreadsheet of the top players in each category, with different rankings and how well they scored in the previous year. Then we sort so the top picks are at the top of the list. As they get picked, we "gray" them out so we know they're not available, but that way, when it comes time to choose who we want we can pick the best option. It worked for him last season, not so much for me. But that was due mostly to Adrian Peterson. Our draft is on the 30th. Hoping to get a few more people to join our league. We don't do a draft party, though, just set a time and people can draft from the comfort of their own homes.

Terri-I'm so excited that you're so close to retrieval again. Hopefully the test results come back with a few good ones and you get a sticky one this time!


----------



## TTC74

I use an app called fantasy guy's draft dominator to assist me in the draft, and I love it. I won my office league last season. Obviously, some things come down to luck, though (like injuries).


----------



## TTC74

My test level was within normal range. So, they aren't concerned about diabetes!


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's fantastic news, TTC!!! so now what are next steps for ya? besides enjoying the weekend and some cocktails, I hope. :wine:

draft ladies - you guys are intensity in 10 cities! I just pick up one of those draft mags as close to draft day as possible (ours is on the 29th) and check them off as they are drafted. Our Commish prints us all off a copy too, usually from yahoo. We like to all get together for this one (again, girls) - we'll have pizza and drinks and then we are going to go out after. We now have one girl in Japan who will skype or text in, another in Philly who will skype in. It's fun!

terri - that's awesome about your follies! Better the mountain climber than Plinko! :) I'm so excited for your transfer, my fingers are blue from crossing them so hard for you!


----------



## TTC74

I have an appt with the RE for Aug 31st (next Monday) to discuss our next steps. The RN told me we would be on "no go" status for 3 months. I'm hoping that the RE will say that waiting that long isn't necessary, but we shall see!


----------



## terripeachy

Ten eggs retrieved. No motile sperm found with first sample after my hubs had a rage out night with friends. Second sample had sperm. I told the embryologist 'good luck'. I think this is the end of the game for me after exactly two years. I'm so pissed off. Hubs and I are not speaking and he's not invited to transfer should anything appear normal. I'll know in about ten-twelve days.


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry, Terri. I'd be pissed too. :hugs: Why can't men just listen to us and cooperate when they are supposed to??


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Ladies

I have been MIA as last week dd had a nasty virus and a high fever for four days. This week it's my turn eghghghghghghghg.
Anyway, I will do my best to try to remember what everyone has written through a haze of sinus pain and runny eyes and nose.

Neener - I LOVE the name and welcome. It tickled me that you have read all the pages but you are right, we have so many different and interesting stories on here. I hope your husband enjoyed the updates  Thank you for thinking about my story. I can't wait to hold this little one in my arms.
I used to work for Top Deck which is the rival company to Contiki. Pretty much the same thing though and a lot of fun.
I completely understand about the losings the same 30lbs. I have too. If you take the total lbs I have lost I am probably in the minus weight range. I am determined to lose weight after this baby is born though and keep it off.

Vonn - I'm glad the procedure went well. I was thinking about you. I hope this is the start of your successful ttc.

Taurus - I hope james is doing much better now. Is he out of hospital?

TTC - I'm glad you don't have pcos. I hope the RE appointment goes well.

Nikki - congratulations on Team blue 

PJ - I facebook (video chat) my parents all the time and my daughter talks about her grandparents alot. It is tough for them though to see the other grandparents closer. I think though that because my in-laws don't look after dd that much (they do 2 hours per week, they can't manage any more than that as they are getting old) dd is as close to my parents as they are to dh's. BUT my MIL is annoying when my parents are here. When my mum is around she puts her arms around me (which I hate) and talks about my 'favourite' things which she just makes up. They are not my favourite things. She is a bit strange though.

Terri - Sheesh, I would be so pissy with your dh too. I don't think they realise what we go through. I bet if men had to do injections and retrievals and transfers they'd expect even more from us than what we expect from them. I hope it works out and dh apologises profusely.

Eeek - my memory is struggling.

Wish and Lan - hello 

Gender Reveals? - I had never heard of them before I used this forum. We don't do them in the Uk or NZ. They are not my cup of tea. Having said that I love hearing whether someone is having/has had a boy or girl whether it's at birth or before with a scan or blood test. I happily tell people we are having another little girl  but having a party to do that is just not me.

Well, I have sooooooo much work to do from last week because I was at home with dd. She's better today so is at playschool. 
I need a sticky bun but I may have to watch That Sugar Film to scareme out of eating sugar. I know all the facts about how it causes cancer etc but sometimes I need it rubbed in my face with pictures.


----------



## Lee37

Terri, so sorry to hear that! :hugs: I know you're disappointed and you've been through so much, but the second sample is ok, right? It only takes one, so if it is meant to be there is no force in this world that will stand in the way of your dreams coming true. I'm believing that its going to happen for you! :flow: :dust:

Hope, so sorry about neg beta, that sucks! So unfair! Sending big :hug:

Bookwrmgal, Hi! I remember you, so nice to see you on here! :flower:

Neener Welcome! I hope you get to the bottom of your bleeding/spotting issue soon so you can focus on TTC :dust:

Congrats Spud!! :pink: Congrats also Nikki!! :blue: So exciting!!!! :happydance:

TTC glad you will not have to worry about diabetes, that is a relief Im sure! :thumbup:

Vonn glad you're doing well after the procedure :flower:

Taurus hope your little one is better soon :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Hope - Sorry for for BFN :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I really hope that next time we see your BFP.

Lee - good to see you :fish: (I was looking for the wave and just liked the fish).

Book - I'm glad you popped in. It's good to hear from you. I can't believe Amelia is 6 months old already.

Nikki - Wow, you are nearly into the second trimester. Are you having another scan done at 12 or 13 weeks as you had the blood test done?

Rain - Where are you? I hope wifey is taking good care of you. If you get another scan of those twinnies I'd love to see.

Kfs1 - I know that you will be having your hands full but I am thinking about you. I hope everything went well at the birth and you have a beautiful baby. I can't quite remember, were you team yellow?


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri. dude. I don't understand how men (or we, sometimes the ladies too) think that we're just invincible. That one night out won't determine our future. I hate it. I'm so sorry. I hope he sees the err of his ways. But honestly, if they can't find ONE GOOD SPERM in the 2nd sample, then that's just crazy. My thoughts and wishes are solely yours right now - it'll be there and all will be well and there will hopefully have been a lesson learned. :hugs:

we went to a 30th bday party for a friend yesterday and met another couple for the first time. They are 28 (guy) and 35 (girl) - asked if we had kids yet. They have one and he's 2. We said 'no, not yet' and the guy goes 'you're lucky....they are nuts'. Ugh. I know he's young but it's just funny the different perspective you get when you go through LTTC. I'd have never thought... I didn't hold it against him, what does he know? He has a boy and he's 28. They only want one so they'll never know.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

:ninja:

I am lurking. If I ever got more than 12 minutes of sleep per night I might even be able to string a sentence together. :coffee: 

Thinking of you all :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - it's amazing how people think without speaking and will never know. I'm sure you will get your little one soon Wish. Big hugs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Caribbean - Aghhhh I remember the no sleep. In fact dd just had three sleepless nights with her fever and I was reminded so well about the zombiness of those early days. No pics of Ellie lately? I bet she is still just as cute.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi everyone....

Peachy - please do not give up hope yet xx

Kfs1 had a little girl....will let her update you more when she gets back here.

Afm - james is home and doing much better


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks Taurus. I'm glad James is at home and doing much better.

I'm trying to remember where kbrain was in her pregnancy? has she had her little one too?


----------



## Spudtastic

Yes I'm chatty today...

Lan - I was thinking about you a few days ago. I have an olive addiction at the moment. They are currently selling some beautiful big fat green olives in the supermarket at the moment and I have put them in olive oil with fresh rosemary, fresh lemon and sundried tomatoes. I've been eating these with a really good balsamic vinegar. I ate a whole jar the otger day and in the morning, whoosh, lets just say there was a clear out.  fancy an olive?


----------



## Nikki1979

Taurus - I am glad your little one is feeling better now. Hoping he is back to normal soon. 

Terri - Congrats on 10 eggs but I am really angry with your DH. All men have to do is hv fun and do their stuff in a cup and you have go through hormones being injected into you. I am still hopeful that they find atleast 10 healthy sperm. Are you doing ICSI? Sorry if you have said that before but my memory is really bad these days. 

Spud - I think Kbrains baby was due first week of May. I am guessing she is really busy with her new born. I hope she checks in some time. Yes, I am having my NT scan in 2 days. Even though we saw the heartbeat at 10 weeks, I am still scared about a missed miscarriage. I don't think I will relax until the little one is in my arms. There are so many hurdles that we have go through during pregnancy. 

Vonn - I am glad your surgery went well and you are recovering nicely. Whats the next step for you?

Penelope - when is your scan? 

TTC - Glad you dont have diabetes. One less thing to worry about. I hope they allow you to start ttc as soon as possible. 

Hi Wish, Neneer, Rainy and Lan :wave:


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - how are you doing?

taurus - so glad that James is home and doing better. I'm sure that was scary!

nikki - good luck with your scan! I can understand how the worrying never ends, esp after a loss. You're almost there! 

afm - we had our follow-up appt this morning to talk over the next cycle. We're going to follow the same protocol, no change. So next cd1, I hope on my BCP again. Should be the first week of Sept. We talked about PGS testing and we're going to forego that again since I don't produce a whole lotta eggs. She said if we did do that, the best way to do that would be to do 'batching' - multiple fresh IVF cycles and batch the eggs together and test them at once, rather than per cycle - less thawing/unthawing, more cost-effective, etc. But given that my mc was due to one of the most common reasons, we're not going to do the PGS. I don't want to go through multiple IVF cycles, I don't think we have the coverage for that and I kinda don't want to feel like a machine pumping out eggs. She was totally onboard with this and thought that we were still ok going without the testing.


----------



## terripeachy

Nikki-Yes, we are doing ICSI, but if nothing is moving, ICSI certainly can't help. The embryologists can only do SOOOo much. ha!

Wish2-Sounds like a good plan moving forward, and you're right about just going for it! At my place, it costs the same for PGS/PGD whether you do 8 embryos or 1, so if you can't produce a lot, it's probably best to stick with what you've been doing. I'm feeling better today, even though I'm scared to check my phone and get the report. 

I emailed my hubs first thing in the morning telling him what an a$$hole he was for doing that to me/us. When I try to talk to him about why I'm mad, he gets defensive and shuts down, so there is no point talking if he is going to be like that. He said he wants to talk. I think he just doesn't want to sleep in the other bedroom. I don't have much to say though. He was the one that was foolish and wasted MY time/body/insurance money and cash. Not me.


----------



## moni77

Hey ladies~

While sitting at my desk pumping away I figured I would do a quick check-in!

Lots has happened since I was last on B&B - yay for the BFPs and the births and the upcoming transfers! (Ididn't get a chance to go back too far - trying to be more productive during the day so I can leave earlier to spend time with Oliver.)

Anyway, Oliver is doing great. At his 4 month check up he was 10lb 5ozs and 23.5 inches tall! 

I'll try checking in more often...but as many say - facebook is just easier to handle one-handed, on the phone while feeding in the MOTN... I also created an Oliver page - look up Oliver Max Root for photo updates related to him. It is a closed group so you have to ask to be invited in.
 



Attached Files:







Oliver Happy.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## terripeachy

Hey Moni!! So good hearing from you (aside from words with friends!). Oliver is the cutest!! Thanks for sharing the picture. 

AFM-out of ten eggs, six were mature and three fertilized. :shrug:


----------



## Vonn

Moni--Hi! Thanks for checking in & sharing pics of Oliver with us. What a cutie! Looks like he decided to show up early, huh? Hope it wasn't too stressful. It seems like you are doing well, pumping away at work. :thumbup:

Terri--I'm so sorry your DH made such awful choices. In situations like this I always want people to learn their lessons and feel terrible...but in this case, I hope that doesn't happen because it could mean lack of success for you and I want that more than just about anything! Grrr. Ice him out for a while. Focus on you and getting ready for transfer, hopefully it can happen right away next cycle. Your %s of mature and fertilized are exactly normal I think, so way to go. C'mon little embies, test normal and divide!

Wish--awesome that you have a plan. You're next after Terri! Let's go IVF ladies!

Bookwrmgl--you posted a while ago, but I took a little break, so Hi! to you, as well. Amelia is cutie, too! I hope she is doing well health-wise. It looks like surgery will be coming up soon. Take as good a care of yourself as you do of her.

Taurus--I hope James is better and you are able to rest easy. That sounds awful! Thinking of you both.

Hope--Huge hugs to you. I am so sorry that your beta was negative. Take time to be angry and grieve. I'm confident that embie #2 is your rainbow baby. 

Spud--your olive dish sounds really good. My mouth watered when I read about it!

AFM--I just had a weekend of anxiety as I've been dealing with my insurance company and thought I had denied claims that I was going to have to pay totalling $4,300. On top of needing to buy a car. I was devastated and have been really down dealing with it all and trying to get to the bottom of it for a week. But I just found out today that I owe nothing. I feel so light right now, like a 1000 lbs has been lifted off my shoulders! I haven't wanted to come on because I feel like all I do is bitch and moan and complain. I'm just trying to do too much, and I feel like my general health is just not where it ideally should be. And the fact that we are contemplating out of pocket IVF that will use up our savings because my body is uncooperative leaves me feeling very scared and guilt-ridden. But we aren't there yet and I know this stress won't help anything. Here I go complaining again... Sorry ladies. You are all so supportive & good to me. I would seriously lose my shit if I couldn't confide in all of you! :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Since some of you have asked next steps for me, here's the latest: I am trying to get a few more tests done before I move on to my last IUI. I think I will need to take another cycle to get that done and sorted, so I'm not exactly sure what my time frame is. I meet with the dr who did my polypectomy a week from Friday, not even really sure why, but they told me to make an appt so I did. I've had zero pain from that procedure, but discharge constantly since last Tuesday. Not a ton, but enough for a pantyliner. I oughta invest!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Moni. He is gorgeous. Thanks for checking in. I have a big boy too. At 5 months he is 13.5 pound and 28 inches. 98 percentile for weight and 99 percentile for height. Me and hubby are tall so no big surprise. 

Peachy, thats still good though...

Vonn, thats why we are here. Vent away xx


----------



## penelopejones

Peachy, that's still good, right? 3 fertilized? Make dh do some serious groveling to make it up to you! 

Vonn, that must be a huge relief. This TTC stuff is crazy expensive. You're lucky to have those IUI cycles covered. 

Moni, i don't think we "met" when I joined this board but thanks for posting those cute pics! 

Nikki - I have good feelings about your baby--I think it will be fine! 

AFM, my scan is on Thursday. I have to take DD with me because she is not in daycare that day, but hopefully she will be okay. I've taken her to two appointments so far and she has been surprisingly good--just sat on a chair and looked at a book. She NEVER sits still otherwise!


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - 3 is good!! c'mon little guys, be healthy and growwwww! when is your next call? And when is your transfer? I forget, i'm sorry. I hope you and DH can talk this through but yeah, this is a big screw up. Tell him all the girls online are pissed at him too!

vonn - yeah, girl - vent away! That really must feel incredible to know that you don't have to pay anything. Our big bills haven't started rolling in yet, I'm a little nervous. I believe most, if not all, is covered at 90% after deductible, but I don't trust insurance companies and all of the little tiny things they can nickel and dime you over. But I'm glad that stress went away for you. Any thoughts on jumping straight to IVF for your last try under coverage or is it that your insurance only covers IUI and not IVF?

moni - Oliver is gorgeous and I love his smile!! he looks like he keeps you entertained! :)

PJ - so excited for your scan. How are you feeling?

hi and happy Tuesday to all! :wave:


----------



## terripeachy

I'll get a call every day, so this afternoon they will call again with the report. We're have chromosomal testing done, so once AF gets here (about the same time as the chromosomal results), I will start taking BCP for a few weeks and then shots to get my lining where it needs to be, so I'm thinking either end of September or early October for transfer should things go well.

Vonn-I'm so happy you don't have to pay anything. Phew! That's so great. What kind of cars are you looking at buying? What kind of tests are you having done this time around?

penelope-Hope everything goes great on Thursday! I guess it's too early to find out if it's a boy or girl. Are you finding out?


----------



## Wish2BMom

omigod, we can be bump buddies! :friends:


----------



## penelopejones

Keep us posted, Terri! 

I'm excited for the scan on Thursday mostly because I want to make sure there's only one peanut in there! I'm feeling fine--a bit tired and sore boobs, but not really nauseated or anything yet. 

I'm a bit pissed at my DH too. (Background: I work full time but go into the office 3 days a week while DH is in daycare. The other days, Tuesdays and Thursdays, I work from home, but DH is off on one of those days each week and I count on him watching DD so I can get stuff done). So last night I'm 100% sure DH said, "are you working tomorrow"? and I said yes. This morning, I'm in the bathroom getting dressed, putting on my makeup, etc. DH is brushing his teeth while I take DD downstairs for breakfast. Then DH comes down in his work uniform and is like, "Ok, I'm off to work." "What??" "I told you yesterday". I hate how he assumes that since I have the more flexible job it is fine for him to take extra shifts whenever he feels like it without checking with me first. UGH. So now I'm late for a deadline and of course procrastinating while I work during DD's nap. Anyway, that's my rant. ;)


----------



## Neener

Thanks for all the well wishes and warm welcome ladies :flower:

TTC - so relieved you don't have diabetes. That would just throw a wrench into everything I'm sure. Best of luck at your RE appointment next week.

Spud - sorry you and DD were sick - hope everyone is all better now.

Terri - needless to say we are all irritated with your hubs. Why are men like that??? You can tell him there's a whole forum of ladies that are NOT happy with him. But, I'm so happy to hear you got 3 fertilized! Sorry that I'm so ignorant about the process, but does that mean that the 3 that didn't get fertilized can't be saved for a later time?

Also, I wonder if in a parallel universe there is a forum of men complaining about us???:shrug:

Nikki - congrats on team blue and so happy to hear about your harmony results.

Vonn - so glad your procedure went well and you were able to strong arm those darn insurance companies. I used to be the administrator for my father's practice and I swear 80% of our staff (and most of my time) was spent trying to collect money from the insurance companies. Sorry about the car troubles. My poor car is about 14 years old and although she's running fine for the moment I always hold my breath that she's gonna go kaput any second.

Book - it was go good to hear from you! Amelia is adorable. Sending healthy thoughts your way :hugs:

Taurus - so sad to hear that James was in hospital but so happy he's home now! I can't even imagine how stressful that was for you.

Hope - sosososososo sorry about your BFN. I'm disappointed/upset/angry for you. Wish I had some wise words for you. :hugs:

Wish - thanks for sharing your hubby's Bears love...DH got a kick out that. :haha: Sending your good juju for your next cycle!

PJ - Best of luck on your scan! Can't wait to hear your good news :happydance: Sorry about DH taking extra shifts. Tell him you plan on buying something special with that extra money he just earned :haha:

Hi Moni! Thanks for checking in. Oliver is so handsome!

Hi Lee, Lan, Smith, Caribbean, and anyone else I missed!:wave:

I've been seeing more and more about gender reveals these days especially on Pinterest, FB and YouTube. I have always wanted to be team yellow, so don't think that would really be for us. I would love to plan a reveal for a friend though - so many cute ideas! Cakes, Water balloons, etc... 

AFM - Last week I had an ultrasound just to check on everything and rule out fibroids or cysts causing the bleeding. Everything looks okay anatomically speaking and the bleeding FINALLY stopped yesterday. I'm so happy I could hug a stranger! And Vonn - talk about investing! I think I supported the tampon and pad industry singlehandedly last month! I guess we go back to BDing now, but I haven't the slightest clue what cycle day I'm on.

As for the SO's I understand about feeling lonely at times. DH works from home and when we are both here all day he irritates the crap out of me. But then he leaves for 3-4 days at a time to tend to his house that he's trying to sell and spend time with his parents. So when he's gone I feel super alone here. Feast or famine I guess.

Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh right - the gender reveal parties....

so the person I was talking to that brought this up was saying how she thinks there are just some things that she'd like to keep special between her and her husband. My feelings are that, but more that people are making EVERYTHING into a production these days. You can't even have a simple bday gathering for a kid, it has to be an annual EVENT. Mini zoos, renting cotton candy machines, renting out indoor places, themes and allllllllll of the details that go into those themes, etc. It just seems like a lot of work for something that shouldn't necessarily be so big of a something.

anyway, just my thoughts. So much pressure, I feel, to be creative and outdo either yourself from last year or your friends.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies! I have missed everyone. We took a much needed break from TTC for a long time! During tis time, we moved back to the States and just bought a home. The house is a major fixer upper, but we are starting back TTC next cycle. I don't think I will temp or anything for a while, but we will definitely BD more often which at the rate we have been BDing, it will be a major improvement. LOL

I have to read back to see what has been going on with everyone! I know there has to be some babies here now!


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-welcome back to the U.S. and back to the boards. We've missed you!!

Neener-if the eggs don't fertilize they are no good or don't have a chance so we're hoping those three stay strong. I like your idea of a gender reveal for a friend. My bestie always wants to know what she's having and she was disappointed when I said I'd stay team yellow. I would consider going all out for her! It's much cheaper that way. Ha ha. She could bite into a piece of chocolate cake that has blue or pink icing! She loves chocolate. 

Wish2-I hear you on everything being a production. It's too much. Engagement party, huge gender reveal, etc. I think because of shows like housewives (my guilty pleasure every now and again) that everyone goes all out all the time. But newsflash, they are rich or credit card rich. I'm not. 

Penelope-it is be mad at husband week. My coworker told me a story about how her husband made her mad yesterday. They are too much. And no, they don't do wrong so why would they be on a forum complaining? It would be a macho forum about how their wives stick around even though they are dicks. Hee hee. 

Gah! I'm on my phone so I can't go back a page but hope everyone is well. 

Hubs just listened to the call and all three embryos are dividing properly. They are supposed to be two cell today and they are all at four cell. I still don't have my hopes up, but I will smile a little.


----------



## Nikki1979

Galvan - Welcome back :wave:

Terri - so happy that your 3 embryos are doing well. Keep growing little embies :thumbup:

Penelope - Good luck with your scan. 

Sorry, I am really tired and stressed to reply to all. I started spotting dark brown/dark red blood 2 hours before my NT scan this morning. At the scan everything looked good and baby measured right on track with a HB of 153. I had a very long ultrasound as baby was not cooperating and being difficult. I had to go out and wait for 20 mins and drink something cold and come back again. After another 30 mins of scanning, the tech was able to get the measurements. She said everything looks good. I am still spotting so worried. I have been told to stay off my feet and rest a bit more and see if it goes away. Why is TTC and pregnancy so difficult?? :cry::cry:


----------



## Wish2BMom

nikki - I hope you're able to calm your nerves and get some rest. The worrying starts so soon and I fear, never ends. So says current moms!

welcome back, Galvan! where in the US did you land?

thankfully I am NOT mad at DH (yet, I'm sure it's lurking) but my sister is taking that cake for the both of us. She is at the beginnings of a divorce and HOOEY is it not going well. :nope:


----------



## Wish2BMom

and I'll have my hopes up for you terri. I know you're still pissed but you already have overachievers! Maybe they are making up for daddy's misgivings. ;)
I'm excited for your developing embies!


----------



## Neener

Welcome back, Galvan! And congrats on your move and new house!

Thanks for educating me, Terri. I feel like a dummy now. I just assumed all your mature eggs were perfect and the fault had to be the spermies :blush: I'm so happy to hear your embies are ahead of schedule! So excited for you.

Nikki, so sorry about the spotting and anxiety that creates. I have heard many women spot in early pregnancy with perfectly healthy babies, so I'm hoping that's all it is for you. Take the time to rest and I'm glad the scan and vitals were great!

Wish sorry to hear about Sis's divorce. Those are rarely smooth and pleasant. Hugs to your sis. Keep a large supply of wine nearby.


----------



## terripeachy

So today's update (hubs has been getting home earlier than usual every day) is that all three have 8 cells!! They are supposed to have between 6-8 on day three. I'm getting a little more excited with hopes that one will be normal. No update tomorrow but Friday they will biopsy them for PGS and then we wait for the results. Scary mama. Another small success.


----------



## penelopejones

Nikki, I hope you can rest up and that the spotting goes away. It is really common. 

Terri, that sounds like so far, so good! Will be thinking of you. 

I'll let you know how the scan goes tomorrow. I feel like I already look pregnant. Maybe not visible in most clothes but definitely in anything form-fitting like workout gear. I guess that's how it goes with the 2nd baby...


----------



## Vonn

Galvan--so good to hear from you! Congrats on the big move, house purchase, etc. How are the kids liking it? It's like a regular reunion on here, with Book, then Moni, now you popping in. Fun!

Nikki--that just sucks that you are having spotting. I'm sure it is so anxiety-producing. At least you also had a scan that showed everything was good. It's a good reason to slow down and take care of yourself. I'm sure it'll be okay.

Wish & Terri--soon to be bump buddies! Re gender reveal parties: my DH had never heard of them until my sister was recently telling us about her SIL's. DH looked at me in absolute horror and sort of questioningly said, "We're never doing one of those." That's okay by me, I think I'd be embarrassed by the attention. I'd love to share that news with people (if we decided to find out), but I'm not so sure there needs to be a party thrown specifically for it.

Terri--I am so happy to hear your embies are right on track...high achieving, actually. They take after mama, right!?!?

Penelope--can't wait to hear about the scan results. Fun!

Neener--there is a ridiculous amount to know/learn about TTC. No feeling like an idiot for asking questions. That's how you'll learn; that's how we all learn!

AFM--just waiting. I don't even know where I am at in this cycle, just gonna wait til it ends. Terri, you asked about what tests I am having done. I asked my RE about any tests that could indicate problems related to immune reactions, implantation problems, etc. I would love to figure out if there are issues that just haven't been uncovered yet before out I start shelling out lots of moula. I've read on here about ladies who struggled for years and often had multiple IVFs, often recurrent losses, etc. They had immune testing done, found an issue, treated it, and boom! pregnant. Stuff like natural killer cells. There's a whole field called reproductive immunology but apparently it's considered fairly experimental/investigational. Some REs agree, others don't. Anyway, I asked my RE to run some tests. He agreed to a few, but not nearly as many as I wanted: antinuclear antibodies, antiphospholipid antibodies, beta 2 glycoprotein, and one of the thyroid antibody tests (which I've already had done, he must not have noticed). I called my insurance company to make sure they are covered. One person said yes, then when I asked another person they just weren't sure. So I am trying to get my RE's office to submit a request to have them pre-approved so I can know for sure. Trying to avoid the stress I had last week regarding coverage. No thanks to surprise bills for thousands!


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's a great idea, vonn! the costs of a few tests is better to get out of the way before the costs of the IVFs. 

terri - wow, they are doing great!! what will you do if they all pass? transfer them all or freeze one/a couple? I know they all have to freeze since you're doing FET but how many will you transfer next?

penelope - good luck at the scan today! i'm so excited for you! Glad you're already feeling a little bigger too. :)

neener - thank you. Unfortunately, my sis lives in NC and I'm in NH, so the case of wine would be for me. :) And ditto on what Vonn said - no feeling like an idiot. None of us knew this stuff at the beginning! I'm still learning from everyone!

lan - I think of you 3x/day now, when I take my prenatal. I switched to a better brand and instead of my tasty chewables, I'm now trying to swallow these huge but light (as in weight, as in they FLOAT when I put water in my mouth) pills. It's torture to get them down my throat b/c of the floating. ugh......I can still feel it there.....


----------



## Lanfear333

I'm getting the hang of taking all these meds. Thyroid, Zantac, Iron/Vitamin C, Prenatal/Zyrtec, and Zantac again. 

However, just as they suspected, I can't poop very easily. So I added some Miralax. This morning, my stomach/intestines were making noises like an alien. I wonder what that sounds like on the inside to Rand?

My sister doesn't think I'm going to make it the remaining 11 1/2 weeks. Her bet is 9. Apparently we're now taking wagers. 

Getting excited for my baby shower this weekend. Hoping my sisters can all get along, since two of them (plus one niece) are feuding.


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-Oh ok..that's a lot of stuff, but I'm sure it can never hurt, AND since you're paying out of pocket, why not do the cheap(er) stuff first and rule it out. Hopefully it'll be covered. fxfx.

Wish2-I'm not really sure what I'll do. Most people transfer one if they are normal, but most people are young and have better chances of having a live birth. I can't really find anything about how many to transfer if you're old, so I guess I'll have to a) cross that bridge when I get to it and b) talk to my doctor. I might be crazy, but I might want to put all of them back in just because I feel like this is our last chance. We'll see what happens on Friday and then what happens when we get the test results back.

Lan-I hope you have a great shower this weekend. Why does she think you won't make it? You haven't been having many problems, have you?

My husband FINALLY apologized to me for not making me feel secure. I guess he's getting tired of eating on his own and sleeping alone. HA!!HA!! I think he just wants to be invited to the draft party on Saturday (I considered skipping it and drafting from home and/or driving separately), but I'll never know. We'll talk tonight and see what happens after that. Thanks ladies for all being mad at him with me. :friends:


----------



## TTC74

I can relate to Vonn. I have no idea where I am in my cycle. I'm just waiting it out. I have an appointment Monday to find out what's next. I'm guessing that it will be a 2.5 month wait but I guess I'll know soon enough.


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - glad you and DH are on your way to making amends. and ps, i'm on Team Two Transfers ;)

TTC - good to see you :hugs:

lan - have fun at the shower this weekend! I hope everyone can put everything aside and celebrate you and Rand, who may end up with an unnatural fear of alien noises when he's older.


----------



## moni77

Yay terri - excited for the overachievers!! Keep me posted on words, because I don't know how often I can get back here....


----------



## penelopejones

Lan, wow, baby shower time already! Hope you have a great time. 

Terri, glad your hubby is seeing the light. I think I'd be tempted to put all 3 embryos in there.... and then I'd be worried about having triplets. What does your doc say? 

Vonn, hopefully those tests will give you some answers. 

AFM, the scan went well! The baby is measuring on track and I heard the heartbeat. I have a couple pics but the resolution is pretty bad so you can't really see much. Mostly, I was just relieved to see only one in there! Now I have to figure out what ob/gyn or midwife to see. There are lots of choices in my area, but I'm just not super thrilled about the usual approach--big practices with lots of providers. I want another natural birth and I'd love to go to a birthing center but I'd be afraid of complications. So that leaves the hospital providers--mostly OBs, some nurse-midwives--and they tend not to be as holistic.


----------



## Lanfear333

PJ-I hope you find the perfect doctor for you and am really glad your scan went well.

Moni-It was nice to see you. Thank you for stopping back in to say hello!

Terri-OK, first off, sometimes I go to type TP for your name and realize you may not want to be called toilet paper. Second, so glad the hubs finally apologized to you and I hope those embies are doing their stuff. 

The picture below is why my sister doesn't think I'm going to make it the full 11 weeks. I took this yesterday at 28+5. My innards have NO room right now.
 



Attached Files:







Bump 28+5.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Wish2BMom

PJ - so happy you had a good scan!!! and a HB - you must be feeling relieved! 

lan - yay for bump pics! I don't know much about that phase of pregnancy but I'll side with your sis on this one. Or Rand is just going to be giant. Is he measuring bigger already?

happy friday to all! 
one more week and hopefully i'll be starting my BCP for cycle 2! or getting a natural BFP but who am I kidding? I don't even know if I O'ed this month b/c I'm not feeling any progesterone-type symptoms. la la laaaa


----------



## Lanfear333

My office doesn't do ultrasounds every appt. unless you're high risk, so I haven't had one since week 20. He was on or ahead of schedule for all measurements at that point. I've always been measuring 1-2 weeks ahead, though. Won't be surprised if he's huge, though. DH was a big baby. I was not, but I think I got lucky with my first. He was really long but only 6 lb 13 oz. I had to evict him though, so I don't know if I'll go early.

Happy Friday to everyone. Hope the weekend is fabulous.


----------



## GalvanBaby

We moved back to Georgia about 30 minutes from Atlanta. The kids and Miguel love it here, but I am having reverse culture shock. I hope I get over this soon. LOL

Moni, Carribean, and Book the babies are gorgeous! COngratulations!!

Terri, how many embies do you have? I must have read over it because there is a lot of catching up I have to do. When is your transfer?

Lan, love the bump!!

I got some interesting news the other day, I am going to be a grandma! I have an 18 year old who was adopted when I was a teen. Well, his girlfriend is pregnant! They are saying they want to get married, but he just started college. I want them to wait. They have only known each other for 6 months more or less they say, so I don't think marragie is the smart thing. A pregnancy isn't the smart thing for them either, but te baby is on the way. So now I need to figure out what I want to be called. LOL God I didn't want this for at least 5 more years.


----------



## terripeachy

Lan- you look great!! Not sure if it's big or small but you're all baby. Enjoy your shower. 

Galvan-what? You adopted a baby when you were a teenager? I think I'm missing something. Anyway, congrats!! Hope everything goes well with all of them. I'll be doing a frozen transfer next month, hopefully. See below. 

I got my report and two embryos are at early blastocyst stage which is good. One is at cavitation which is a smidge behind but they will check on them again tomorrow and determine if there are enough cells for biopsy. I hope so and I know they freeze at day 6 so really tomorrow is the moment of truth. You guys know I would have transferred those three in a heartbeat so I hope I am not regretting my decision even though I promised I'd get the testing this time. Eek. 

No results until after the draft party tomorrow. I don't want anything bringing me down when I have a fun day with friends planned.


----------



## Rainshiny

Greetings friends,

Terry- I'm cheering on those suckers!!!

Wish- I hear u on the sister's drama. My sis broke up with another boyfriend yesterday but it looks like she's finally realizing she needs therapy, thank goodness.

Hi galvan, Moni, book!!!!

Pj- glad u had a great scan!!

I am finally gaining weight steadily- phew! Almost on target. Yay milkshakes! I saw the new OB practice today- they seem nice. Next time I'll see the maternal fetal medicine specialist to keep an eye on things. Great news is the anatomy scan is Tuesday! They like to do it 18-20 weeks so yay for not waiting. I've felt new symptoms lately- racing heartbeat after breakfast, some swelling, and this occasional weird rolling sensation like my tummy is seasick. I'm told it's all normal of course. My theory is the twins are rearranging the furniture. Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - good luck in your draft! mine is today too. Guess no Jordy Nelson for anyone - evens out the playing field. Fingers and toes crossed for your embies!

rain - I'm glad your sis came to that realization too. My sister is now in therapy and I think it'll be great for her. Thank goodness my mom kept pushing her.

Happy weekend all!


----------



## TTC74

Good luck Terri! 

And GL to all with their drafts. My office draft is Thursday.


----------



## Rainshiny

I meant to say congrats to Galvan on your future grandchild!! That must feel wild, for sure. When is the baby due?


----------



## terripeachy

Well, we had one embryo able to be biopsied and it was the best quality. 1AA rating. I'm a little disappointed that only one made it this far, but again that's probably why I haven't really gotten pregnant yet. So now we will just have o wait for the chromosomal testing results. I know, I just need one, but it sure would have been nice to have two or three make it.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--I'm so glad there's one able to be biopsied, but I can totally understand why you'd be disappointed. All three seemed to be doing so well, so it is pretty surprising that they didn't make it, too. I bet you have one perfect one! :hugs:

Rain--glad to hear you are putting on some weight. Keep those high cal drinks coming!

Lanfear--hope the shower is fab. Love the bump pic!

Galvan--I'm confused too about this teenage adoption! Congrats!

Nikki--how are you, has the bleeding stopped?

Wish and Terri--have fun drafting!

AFM--this evening DH and I are gonna talk through the IVF options chart I made when doing days and days of research. I included some clinics in-town, along with some lower-cost clinics out of state, plus the cost we use my eggs versus donor eggs. I think it's gonna overwhelm DH, but it's the only way I can feel prepared to make such a big decision. At least one place has a wait time of about a month and a half before we can get our initial consultation, so I want us to get on the list if that's our choice.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Aloha ladies. Sorry I havent been by in a while, my computer broke and am posting from my phone. I apologize in advance for not responding to everyone and any typos. 

Terri - are you going to have the one biopsies now or do another stim and batch test? Or just transfer and see what happens?

Vonn good luck with your talk tonight.

Rain I saw seaweed again at Costco yesterday and immediately thought of you.

Galvan congrats on being a grandma to be

AFM Looks like we will be doing our last FET in October. I want to either be pregnant or move on before the holidays and my 40th bday. I have a follow up app with my Dr in a couple weeks to discuss my failed FET. Pretty much know how that conversation will go "sometimes it just doesn't work and we don't know why and there is nothing else we can try." I really want to try prednisone since I have so many skin allergies that I think can be messing up implantation, but he doesn't believe in that.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Oh....and I forgot to mention, we are surrounded by hurricanes right now and 9b storm watch again
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1440926805373.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## penelopejones

Hope - Stay safe! That's pretty scary. 

Terri - Keep us posted. I'm hoping that one little embryo is your golden ticket! 

Vonn - You sound so organized and on top of everything. Hopefully you will find the right option for you. At least you have several options nearby! 

Rain - Definitely let us know how the scan goes. It will be exciting to see those two little babies!


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-I, too, hope your discussion with DH proves to be useful. With so much information, he'll probably just say 'whatever you think is best, dear!' hee hee. Well, that's what he should/needs to say. 

Hope-I hear you on the follow up conversation. It's always the same, and often, a waste of time and a parking fee. hee hee. You never know though, so you still have to do it. I am not doing another stim cycle. This is it for me, so should the embryo come back normal, we'll do a FET. If it doesn't work, that's the end of the line. I thought about changing my avatar pic thing, and not be so negative, but with only one, I still feel the same, so I didn't change it. I hope those storms dissipate or move on past you. I'm not sure when I hear the results so I'm just being patient although a little crampy. I thinK AF is coming soon.

AFM-I think my draft went pretty well on Saturday. Of course, we had a fun day with friends and their kids. My high school/my bestie's college group is really tight knit. It's funny because 6/7 couples have 2 kids and we have none. Two couples have twins, and the others just have two kids. There was only one boy for the longest time but both sets of twins are b/g twins so now there are three boys in the group. Anyway..I had second pick, and I'm happy with my choices. Now they just have to perform the way I expect them to. I'm looking forward to football now that the Os have been sucking on a regular basis. hee hee.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hola everyone! 

meant to congratulate Galvan as well on the new grandbaby! and please do explain the teen adoption mystery!

Hope - I hope you're safe from those storms. One is scary enough, let alone 3 hanging around. I like a good storm but that's nutty. Good luck with your convo. I really hope these last chances take hold.

vonn - how'd the talk go? I am already overwhelmed by the data you have on your choices, but it's good to have it all there and the legwork on the research having already been done by you. Perhaps it'll take him a day or 2 to digest and then you guys can decide. Good luck!

terri - I'm sad that only one embie made it but it sure knocked it out of the park for you! I can't possibly cross my fingers and toes anymore for you than they are. I hope this is it. Will you consider adoption at all if it doesn't work out? I'm reading a pretty cool blog and I guess there is also an option to adopt an embie, transfer it and carry it yourself. So interesting, the options out there.
Glad you had a fun draft and are happy with your team! We had a good one too - everyone except our friend who is stationed in Japan came over and then we headed to dinner and out to a speakeasy for a couple of drinks after. So great to see everyone. I was first pick and was cranky about that b/c we do the 'snake' picks - so I go once and then not again for 23 turns b/c we go to the end and then climb back up to 1. Ugh. So I got Stafford as my QB. But DH looked at my team and said it actually wasn't that bad. Here's hoping!

cd1 for me today (explains why I was so hungry and tired yesterday) - that's about 3 days earlier than expected, but I'll take it. I go in for my day 3 preg test on Wed and start my BCP that night. Let the Cycle 2 games begin!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-We also do the snake draft, so I hear you on waiting, but back to back picks are always fun. My main QB is Cam, but I have Eli as my backup. I hoarded them in whatever round. Eli is a good fantasy QB, but I just HATE looking at his face (unemotional, one note), so I can't bear to watch the Giants on TV. I've had Stafford before and he can be hit or miss, like anyone, so don't feel too bad about that. I was able to pickup Jimmy Graham, and Adrian Peterson. I think I'm all set. HA!!HA!! And yay for AF!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Jimmy Graham was my #1 pick (don't laugh - I thought he was a WR) so I'm happy about that. I can't pick Eli unless someone has a gun to my head. I cannot stand him and I know that's stupid to go with my emotions but I can't root for him! And yes, I call it his 'stupid Duh face' and call him a mouth-breather. When I see him on TV on the sidelines, I'll text my friend who is a Giants fan and say 'see - you can hear him breathing from here!' ;) I'm mean.


----------



## terripeachy

Not to take over the thread with fantasy talk, but I'm going to do it. Not much else going on over here. HA!!HA!! Well, a lot of people like Jimmy Graham, so it's ok to pick him first pick. And bc my hubs is Cowboys, I usually watch the Giants twice a year, and I'm torn because I'm a fan of neither team. I'm anti-Steelers, so I never pick anyone from that team, no matter how good they are. I just can't cheer for them. Funny at your texts to your friend. Eli is the worst. His directv commercials give him a little bit of emotion, but I still don't buy into it. He's just a blockhead.


----------



## Lanfear333

You have me starting to get excited for our draft on Thursday, ladies. My husband has had Stafford for the past two years. Two years ago he was happy about it. Last year, not so much. We do the "snake draft", too, and I was first last year. I'm hoping I'll be somewhere in the middle, and that not too many people use auto draft this time.

My shower went well this weekend. Neither of my step-sisters or my niece even showed up, so while there wasn't arguing or tension, there is now some bitterness. My niece was supposed to co-plan the shower originally. She asked if she could plan it, and then asked if she could also use the clubhouse for her daughter's 1st birthday. Guess who has to find a new venue for a birthday party? Otherwise, I had great turnout and got to see plenty of faces that I was actually happy to see. I only got one duplicate gift, but can easily exchange it for the high chair I didn't get!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hey ladies

I'm on my phone so short posts...

Nikki - how is your spotting? I'm glad you had a healthy scan. I have read so many posts in the first and second tri forums from ladies who spot and their babies are fine. Erm sometimes it's because of all the hanky panky too. I agree it would be so worrying though. I hope you are resting and taking it easy.

Terri - I'm sending good vibes to your little peach. When do you find out if the embie is good? 

Hope - eek storms. I hope they have passed now.

Wish - fingers crossed for your fresh cycle. 

Galvan - congratulations grandma. I'd love to hear your adoption story 

Vonn - is your hubby the kind that likes to give input or is he happy for you to make the choices? My dh is happy for me to make the choices but I like to hear his thoughts. 

Pj - yay for a great scan  when will you tell everyone? 

Lan - your bump is gorgeous  

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Afm - the midwife was a little grumpy with me as I still haven't put on any weight but I think that's about to change as I've just got my appetite back and all tjis baby wants is a pie.
My bump has popped in the last few weeks and now I'm feeling about 28 weeks.

I've been watching breaking bad on netflix. It's normally not my kind of thing (drugs and death etc) but it's written really well and I'm enjoying it. Because of you guys I understood a reference last week to fantasy football and drafts


----------



## Spudtastic

Lan - sorry to hear your step sisters and niece didn't even turn up. Glad to hear that otherwise your shower went well


----------



## TTC74

I had an appt with my RE this morning. He said we can try IUI with injectables again in my October cycle.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HA!! spud - enjoy all the pie!! thank you for the well wishes. I feel like I've been called off the bench and am back in the field.

ttc - that's AWESOME!!!! I'm so happy for you!!

lan - that does suck about the step-sisters and niece. People are just so strange. Weddings and deaths make people the strangest but I never thought babies would. I guess anything having to do with family. 

nikki - I keep meaning to ask about your spotting too. I hope all is going well again.


----------



## Lanfear333

Wish-the death of my step-dad was what started all the beef to begin with. It's a bummer, since they've been in my life since I was 6, but they've made their beds. I guess I don't have step-sisters anymore.

Nikki-I am also wondering about you.

Spud-what kind of pie are you craving? I'm looking forward to apple season.


----------



## Spudtastic

Lan - I hope things do eventually get better for you and your family. After my grandmother died my mum and her sister fell out. I was 14 at the time and I wasn't allowed to communicate at all with my aunty. My mum and her sister made up after ten years and are close again but now my parents wonder why I'm not close to my aunty. I like her and we get on but my parents expect me to contact her with my announcements and I ask 'why?'. I would actually be happy to be closer to her because I like her but I live in nz and she lives in Sweden so it's difficult. I've been living in nz since they made up.

Hmmmm pies - it would have to be chicken and cranberry. I had one the other day and then realised I probably shouldn't be eating them as they aren't made on the spot and sit in a warmer so no more pies for me :-(


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh lan, that's terrible. When my grandmother passed about a year and a half ago, 2 of the 6 kids turned into total a-holes (well, one already was and was ousted before my grandmother died). Same happened with DH's family when his last grandparent died. Horrible - the time you need family the most is when there is the most turmoil. I hope things mend for you.

spud - I'm not a fan of pies at all but I would dive right into a chicken and cranberry one!


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - that's exciting news about October  it's only a month away.

Terri - when do you get the test results for your embie? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Afm - I have a first world problem.... so for dd1 I bought a second hand old mountain buggy. It's big and bulky, the wheel likes to slide off occasionally but overall it's been good. However now I can afford a new buggy. I'd love a new model which folds up smaller and is much lighter. We may go to England with it so it would be good for the plane. I'd also like a carry cot which is an attachment like an old style newborn pram so the baby can lay flat. Plus they havr limited edition colours. But I can't help feeling guilty because Isla didn't get a flash new buggy and plus I keep wondering if I'm wasting my money because really I could survive with the bulky old thing.


----------



## Lanfear333

Spud-I say spring for the new one! I bet once you get it, you'll wonder why you ever questioned yourself in the first place.


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-If the wheel is falling off occasionally, I think it's time for a new one. Plus, it's too bulky. I doubt your daughter will hold a grudge against you for the rest of her life for having a used stroller. How would she even know, anyway? Treat yourself and your new baby!

Lan-Sorry about your family issues. People are so strange, but you have more important things to worry about than their attendance and what they did instead.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Wish2BMom

question for the IVF ladies (who I think are just terri and I at this point?) - did you have to do any creative research to find the best place to get the cheapest drugs? any tips? I got the call from our regular Rx provider last night and almost puked and called off this cycle. With my first cycle, we've almost already hit our annual max. So now I have to go through a few places and piece this together. There is an overseas (London) place that some people are swearing by online (though of course that's just hearsay) and they do look like they have wayyyyyyy cheaper prices, but of course that makes me nervous. But that's not to say that the US isn't riddled with ridiculous things like overpricing. I'm working with Apothecary by Design right now and she is working to get me the lowest prices she can, but just so I can do some work on my side too - I thought I'd reach out for tips and tricks.

Thanks!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## terripeachy

I know some people on my IVF thread went to like www.fastivf.com or Walgreen's and such and asked their places for discounts, but most just pay out of pocket or take a loan from 401ks or whatever. I got lucky this time because my insurance and stuff reset and I had still had prescriptions on hand from the last time, and they let me just reorder as long as I was within a year from the prescription, so call and call again and talk to different people. I have Caremark now vs. Express Scripts and it sucks. I am so mad our company switched to them.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you for the tips!! I think I may have been lucky enough to figure all of this out today and not have to call off the cycle. :happydance:


----------



## Neener

Hi ladies -
Lan - sorry to hear about the family drama. Just focus on your own growing little family :thumbup: Love the bump pic, ps!

PJ and Rain - so happy to hear the scans went well! :happydance: Yay for milkshakes, Rain!

Terri - my fingers are super duper crossed for good results and a swift and happy transfer. 

Vonn - hope you and hubs were able to come to a decision you feel excited about. I'm glad your condo association has you - I can tell how detail-oriented you are. Our complex has a gazillion units so there's usually enough people interested to serve on the board (I hope).

Wish - so glad you got your drug situation figured out!

Spud - Breaking Bad was the reason I reactivated my previously canceled Netflix account. Big mistake because once we finished that we started binge watching way too many shows. Can't help it though because cable tv in summer time is so awful! 

Hi Hope, TTC, Galvan, Nikki, and any one I missed.

AFM - nothing new here, still not sure what cycle day I'm on and no signs of ovulation yet - I really hope I O this cycle. I'm already mentally and emotionally exhausted from my job search and constantly getting rejected, so that doesn't leave me with much energy to BD on command. (pity party for 1, please) Just gonna keep chugging along. On a fun note, my cousins have started a Fantasy League that I'm excited to be a part of. I've never done one before and we haven't drafted yet, so I just hope I don't embarrass myself. I tend to be competitive :haha:

I'll leave you with this super random article I saw. Talk about the advancement of science and the wonder of the human body! A mother donated her uterus to her daughter! That means her grandson was born from her own womb!!! how crazy is that?! Happy hump day reading :flower:

Well apparently I haven't posted enough to leave a weblink for you. But it's on the iflscience page and the headline is "Baby Born To Woman Using Her Mother's Transplanted Womb"


----------



## Neener

Oh, one more thing. I'm thinking of getting back to my vitamin routine now that my cycle is supposedly back to normal. Do you ladies mind sharing with me which vitamins you found to be most helpful?

I was taking a once-a-day prenatal with DHA, a vitamin B complex, omega-3, and a chewable vitamin D. I just pick mine up from Whole Foods, but I feel like I should be doing more researching regarding dosages/brands/chewables vs. pills. Any advice is appreciated.

Also wondering if I should start DH on vitamins too?


----------



## terripeachy

Neener-hope you have fun in your draft. I love fantasy and if you're competitive, you'll love it too. The nurse called and said it'll take about two weeks for results. I guess there is more waiting for me and I guess I'll be having an early October transfer. The only bad thing is that I have a lot of vacations planned for July. Eek.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--I hope you'll be able to time everything out perfectly so none of the vacays get interrupted! That would be a bummer. 

Neener--I take 35+ vits. I think the company is Rainbow Light or something like that. I also take a b complex and fish oil. I take a million other supplements, the only other ones specific to TTC are CoQ 10 (ubiquinol) and vitamin e. I have DH on a multi, fish oil, zinc, and vit e. His numbers are good, just trying to compensate for me. He only takes them when I set them out and then still sometimes lets them sit for a day...or two...or until I beg. 

Wish--glad you got the meds sorted! Where'd you end up going? I have 80% med coverage, but even so I paid $2000 out of pocket for meds for my last IUI. It makes me wonder if there are discount programs out there that have better prices. My costs seem high. 

Spud--when I think pie, I think sweet ALWAYS. When you wrote chicken, I had to read twice. We would call it a pot pie to differentiate. I like the cultural differences I learn about on here. And ab the buggy...buy the new one! Everyone does the best they can with what they got. If you can improve on something then do it. DD1 will not begrudge you and you should not feel guilty ab it!

Lanfear--I'm glad the shower was drama free and a good time! Sorry that it was tinged with negativity over the family. Family dynamics are so complicated. All you can do is control how you approach it and not give it too much of your emotional energy. Hugs. 

AFM--well, we did come to a decision on the IVF clinic we will move on to. It is CNY Fertility in Syracuae, NY. Gonna go the cheaper, long-distance route. They have holistic philosophy and I really like the Dr. It was my #1 choice and DH basically did say whichever one you want is fine. But of course, we still had to get into an argument about it. Ahhhhhh. I made this pretty in depth chart, well, charts actually. I wanted to explain what I did and then give him time to read it through, but he just wanted to look it over. He refused to let me show him. And I didn't think he looked it over very thoroughly so we got into it. Then, when he asked if IVF with my eggs was my preference and I responded that I feel conflicted about it (because of the high cost and low chance of success), he told me he thought that was a disingenuous answer. That made me livid and I went off. In the end, it was a good conversation and we worked through each of our poor reactions. Best of all, we will be using the clinic I like. I called and got a free 30 min phone consult for Sept 23. That was earlier than I thought was gonna be possible. I don't think we'll be on to IVF until Nov/Dec, though, but I am still excited to talk with them. It's with a nurse practitioner, not the dr, but I'll still be good. I dislike my current RE quite bit, so I'll be happy change.


----------



## penelopejones

Hi everyone, 

Vonn - I'm glad you came to a decision. So will you be trying with your eggs?

Wish, I don't know about IVF drugs except that my RE recommended a provider for some of the IUI drugs--in New Jersey I think. My dh is a pharmacist and was able to get them at a comparable price so we didn't go with that route. But it sounds like it is worth shopping around. 

Spud - get the cool stroller! I wish I would have sprung for a certain one with my DD. I'm definitely into ones that look cool but are also lightweight and easy to fold with one hand. I have my eye on a particular double stroller but I've only ever seen it online, not in person... 

Neener - Are you using OPKs or a fertility monitor or anything? Helps when you can't bd consistently.... 

As for vitamins, I take a daily multivitamin and Coq10. Iron when I remember. I put my DH on a supplement with L-carnitine in it although I guess he has stopped taking it now. But I've tried various things while on my TTC journey, including vitamin B6/B12, evening primrose oil, dong quai, and I forget what else . . .


----------



## Wish2BMom

Neener &#8211; I giggled a bit when you called it my drug situation! Let&#8217;s call it what it is, a drug problem! :haha: for my vitamins, I actually only took prenatals up to cycle 1. I took Vitafusion chewables. But then someone in another thread posted an article on the rankings of prenatals and how true they were to their ingredients and best value for the $$. So I changed to #2 on that list &#8211; Gardent of Life Vitamin Code Raw Prenatals. Not as tasty and I have to take 3x/day vs 2 yummy chewables once. And I added in CoQ10 &#8211; my RE didn&#8217;t &#8216;recommend&#8217; it, per se &#8211; she only recommended prenatals b/c nothing else has been PROVEN to help. I figure it&#8217;s supposed to promote healthy cell generation/healthy heart &#8211; can&#8217;t hurt!

Terri &#8211; I cannot wait for the results of your embie. Early Oct transfer here too. As long as all goes well with my stims &#8211; I hate to get ahead of myself and just ASSume.

Vonn &#8211; my RE office is affiliated (newly) with Apothecary by Design now. They were affiliated with Freedom but they just switched. This place has a fertility group that actually takes it upon themselves to hunt for the best prices for you. And b/c they are affiliated with Boston IVF, I get their discount. You should give them a call &#8211; you don&#8217;t have to be with an affiliated office to get Rx through them. And they helped me by figuring out how to best use the rest of my annual max with caremark vs what would be the best value they could give to me. So we sliced it like this &#8211; I&#8217;ll get 10 vials of nun&#8217;s pee through Caremark and then I&#8217;ll do the rest through samples from my RE&#8217;s office and them. Have you asked your office if they have samples? I didn&#8217;t know that existed until yesterday. 

I feel like I&#8217;ve said &#8216;affiliated&#8217; enough for the rest of the year&#8230;

I&#8217;m also so happy for you that you guys had that tough conversation but were able to come to a decision!! Welcome aboard the IVF train! 

Spud &#8211; I say you spring for the new stroller too! And if DD1 does happen to notice and think she got the shaft &#8211; just tell her she got the first of everything else. DD2&#8217;s entire life will be hand-me-downs! And quite honestly, Mama is going to need things to be as stable as possible with 2!

Hi to everyone else! Nothing doing here &#8211; started BCP last night, I think I was skipping around. So excited to get this cycle started!


----------



## Vonn

It's quiet on here today... :coffee: I hope everyone's having a good day!

PJ--Thanks for asking, I didn't make that very clear! We are going to try IVF with my eggs 1x. If I don't respond to the stims enough to make a retrieval and transfer worth it, we can cancel & save some/most of the money to use on a donor cycle. How are you feeling, btw?

Wish--Thanks for the med info! I may look into it when the time comes. I get exhausted thinking about researching one more thing, but it is all important and I don't want to waste thousands of dollars when there's a better option. The cycle of your rainbow baby has begun!

AFM--I got an email from my insurance company saying I had a new message. Usually it's just those "statement of benefits" claims, so this was different. I logged on and looked at it and it was about getting care/treatment if you have uterine fibroids. It was weird. I could imagine generic messages going out about getting pap smears done, etc., but fibroids seemed very specific. I had to call for another reason so I asked if this message was sent to me because of some info they had received from one of my drs, or if it was a generic message that went to all women. The person said both types of messages get sent & she couldn't tell which it was. She transferred me to talk with a case manager, but they haven't called me back. Luckily, I have my follow-up appt tomorrow with the dr that removed my uterine polyp, so he will have the answers. I hope I don't have more crap taking up shop in my uterus!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man, vonn - I hope it was just a random notification too. Good luck today - please keep us posted!


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-Sometimes I think those messages are supposed to be randomly generated because of something going on, but like google, you think it's random, but it all relates to your previous searches (i.e. uterine), so I hope it truly is random, and your doctor can explain what's up. And :dance: for making the decision to go out of state for your IVF should it come to that. I'm sure your research was very thorough, and hopefully it works on try #1. It's been a long time, and you deserve it!

Wish-Yeah for starting BCP. It sucks being on them, but at least you're moving forward, and can get excited about your next chance.

Neener-I forgot to comment on vitamins. I take a prenatal and Vit. D. My D was low, so my primary doctor said I should start taking it again, so I've been taking it every day. I think it helps.

AFM-It' will be CD1 within the next hour or so. I called and left a message for my nurse asking if I should start BCP or come in for bloodwork or whatever. She has been getting on my nerves because I'm ready to go, and she seems to be just taking her sweet time. I want to be ready as soon as those results come back so if I need authorization to go on BCP and get started, let's make it happen. I'm worried they want to wait for the results before they start my protocol. If that's the case, I would have to wait another month for AF to start, and then I'd be on BCP for a minimum of two weeks, etc..etc...newsflash..I'm ready to get this done because I'm FREAKING OLD and on my 132nd try!! Can someone please have some sympathy for me and get me started?? I was patient before, but now that AF is here, I'm on a rampage. To be continued...hee hee.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--I look forward to the update! I think rampages are important sometimes, because they remind these ppl that we are not numbers and that their "job" is our life. And that happens to matter quite a bit to us! Give 'em hell!


----------



## penelopejones

Yes, get on their case, Terri! This is your life we are talking about. I hate it when other people don't have the same sense of urgency about these things. 

I'm feeling pretty ok, Vonn - thanks for asking. No morning sickness yet, although I feel full a lot of the time alternating with being starving. And I'm already sort of showing. I feel like my uterus has pushed all my organs up. With dd I didn't get a cute bump but was more of an egg shape for most of the pregnancy and I can see that happening again. I called myself an egg on legs. I've also gained weight already which didn't happen last time because I was a bit queasier. I'm going to try to get an exercise routine going. I found some good prenatal workouts on youtube so I'm going to try to do those at night because getting to the gym has been tough. I did sign DD up for a mommy and me gymnastics class so I do get some activity in there. 

Hi to everyone else. Happy Friday!


----------



## Vonn

Can't wait to see bump pics of your 2nd egg-on-legs look, Penelope!

AFM--had my dr appt. Things are good post-polyp removal, according to the dr. I asked about the fibroid message from the insurance company and he basically blew it off. Then, after the appt, when I was changing clothes, he knocked and told me through the door that he looked back at the post-op notes and saw that he had removed a small fibroid as well as the polyp. What?!?!? So he hadn't even bothered to look at my file before meeting with me? That seems crazy to me, and super unprofessional! I would have liked to have had more of a conversation about this, but he just told me quickly through the door and that was it. He said something I didn't catch and then that it was maybe acting like an IUD. Well, that would certainly make getting pg difficult!

I also tried to ask him if he would put in orders to do the immune testing I want, but he just kept telling me to talk with my RE, that he is a caring dr. Darn, I'll have to try my primary care dr. I'm just blabbing away here, clearly I don't want to focus on work! :winkwink:


----------



## penelopejones

Vonn, that sucks. Completely unprofessional and not a way to indicate that he is a very "caring" doctor. Hopefully this changes things for you, though! So it was your regular ob/gyn who did the polyp removal? Or the RE? I'm confused...


----------



## Vonn

My RE's office has someone they recommend most of their patients to for surgery like mine. So it was a dr I'd not gone to previously. I don't really have my own ob/gyn. I have a primary care dr who can do the basics. If/when I get pg I will def need to find an ob/gyn. It would be a lovely problem to have!


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - yay for this BCP cycle. i can't wait until you're PUPO.

Terri - how did you get on with the medics? I'd be soooooo frustrated. I hope you managed to get on their case successfully and you are preparing for things to happen this cycle.

Vonn - Also how frustrating with your doctor. It's even more frustrating because I just know you are the kind of person who would have read your patients notes forwards and backwards before an appointment. On the really positive side I'm getting excited for you, because if that fibroid was acting like an IUD then your BFNs could become a BFP soon. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Penelope - I'm excited that you have seen a little bean with a heartbeat. yay.

Neener - I didn't take too many drugs but I did take a raw wholefood organic prenatal from Garden of Life. It has folate instead of folic acid too. Folate is the natural form of folic acid (the latter being the synthesised version) and is more readily absorbed by your body. Also there are some studies that when you are pregnant folic acid causes other issues like tongue tie in the baby, though in the big scheme of things tongue tie is much better than spina bifida. I also took/still take a prenatal DHA, or just a good quality cod liver oil.

AFM - Netflix updated itself and Breaking Bad is no longer on it...I'm gutted as I haven't finished it yet.
And I've decided to splurge on that buggy. Why not....this is going to sound quite sad but i think not having that nice buggy experience with my newborn would actually be a regret of mine when I'm older. I know that sounds so materialistic but I don't care.

I had a good interview today for someone to replace me doing my accounts and administration work for our business. Her CV just seemed right and I had this feeling beforehand that she is 'the one'. I will interview a few more people just to make sure but at the moment this lady is looking like our person.

The news at the moment in the world is making me sad. The refugees in Europe for Syria are on the news a lot at the moment. I just wish, instead of reposting photos of drowned children on FB people would donated to the Red Cross instead. 
I guess pregnancy hormones don't help though.


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-hey there! I forgot to update but I am starting bcp tomorrow! My nurse is also going to send me a schedule on Tuesday so we can figure out how this is going to work with my vacation and if my embie is a good one. If it's no good, I'll just stay on bcp for a month and then throw them away forever!! I'm still hoping for the best possible outcome though. 

I set up my tent in the backyard and Fun and I are going camping in a bit. My hubs says he won't be able to sleep if he stays inside, but I don't think he'll be camping with us. He's also a little bit nervous because he's never been camping before. We are in our backyard!! Hee hee. What a baby. 

Vonn- sorry your doctor's visit was a nightmare. So what's next? When do you go to NY?


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all! :hi:

I've been reading along but there always seems to be so much to catch up on, I end up just lurking!

Bookworm- glad you popped in with an update! 

Galvan- congrats on the grandbaby!

TTC74- glad you'll be back on the TTC rollercoaster again soon! 

Spud- I say go for the new pram too!

Neener- Hi! With vitamins, I took Pregnacare Conception which has a lot of different things in it- I think it's just a UK brand though. My DH took the Wellman Conception too. I also took a high dose of Vit D. I was taking a high does of CoQ-10 too but when it ran out, not long after I got my BFP, I never got more. I was also on Metformin for PCOS (and taking Clomid).

terri- I'm following you elsewhere too so have my eye on you for some good embryo news!

PJ- I'm only now starting to do any exercise again. Before I got pregnant I was doing karate twice a week and going for the occasional run, but with sore boobs and nausea, I haven't done anything! Since I hit 12 weeks, the nausea is better and I'm less tired, so I'm going to start walking and just ordered a pregnancy yoga DVD. I'm signed up for a 5K in a few weeks so want to at least be able to walk it!

Vonn- sorry you're having crap experiences with that Dr!

Nikki- how are you doing? Did the spotting go away?

AFM- I have my 12 week scan on Thurs. I got a doppler on Fri and have been able to find the heartbeat (checking mornings and before I go to bed) so that's helped with the scanxiety a bit! I'm still nervous about the combined screening test for chromosomal disorders though which they'll do at the scan (the NT measurement and a blood test).


----------



## Spudtastic

Fezzle - wow 12 weeks already. I'm glad I have a ticker otherwise I'd lose count. Some days I pop onto bnb to check how many weeks I am. 
I'm sure the combined nt test will go great. After two miscarriages and a later than normal ovulation I had totally convinced myself news was going to be bad. I even brought tissues out at the scan when I climbed onto the bed before it had begun. I'm sure everything will be great and these fears are only natural. 

As for exercise I struggle with all my work, an early rising toddler and a husband who doesn't do dinner/bath/bed routine with dd and works sat and sun. Even though I feel a lot better I'm still nauseous and vomiting, and the boobies are huge. I'm hoping to walk/swim at 30 weeks when I start early maternity leave.


----------



## not_so_easy

Hi ladies - I see you have quite a few of you on here so I hope you don't mind if I join.

I am ttc #2 and it isn't going as smooth as the first. I am on cd45 and no sign of o or AF since I got off Yaz. I am trying some of the natural stuff but giving in to call doc tomorrow.

Congrats to those of you that have conceived and best wishes for those trying.

I didn't go back and read all the posts but noticed that someone was coming to NY? Welcome! :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Spud/penelope-Let's see some bump pics! I'm especially curious about an egg on legs. hee hee. I can only imagine, but I bet you don't even look like that.

not-so-easy-Welcome! Hope your stay here is short and successful!

Spud-I don't have Netflix anymore, but that is terrible that they would remove Breaking Bad. Everyone loves that show! I watched a few episodes from the first season, but I didn't want to get super hooked, so I stopped watching. Hopefully people will write to Netflix and they'll bring it back.

Camping was not the success I had hoped for. I have a medium sized two-man tent, and when one man is moving around a lot, showing up late, and fumbling for the zipper to get in/out, one dog cannot sleep on his bed (which took up quite a bit of space) and one woman cannot sleep. Fun and I ended up going inside at 5am. I was a little cold and exhausted. I didn't put the rainfly on because no rain was predicted, but it might have kept some of the heat inside. Next time it will just be me and Fun. :wacko:


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - I love that you camped in your backyard! how fun. I'm sorry it didn't turn out as well as you'd hoped, though. And yay for BCP!! I still have a week left on mine. 

vonn - wow, that's weird that it was just an 'oh, by the way, I also took out this thing that might have been the source of all of your infertility woes. Thanks and have a good one!'!! how is that ethical?? I'm glad they got it, though!! 

spud - good to hear from you! I'm glad you're splurging on the new buggy. I'd assume it'll make your life easier having 2 LOs!

NSE - welcome!

fez - so glad you popped in! I'm so happy that you're doing well!

PJ - me 3! can't wait for the egg on legs pic! :haha:

nothing doing here - 2 more days until I receive my box 'o' science. Some family friends are coming in for the weekend, getting here Thurs as well. I'm going to have to somehow hide the Gonal-F in the fridge, that's the only one that needs to be refrigerated. I should be safe hiding them under veggies, but not behind the wine, if you know what I mean....:haha:

today is day 1 of no caffeine. Drinking my Bengal Spice like a good girl instead of 2 cups of joe. I am going to allow myself some coffee, but more like 2-3x/week.


----------



## TTC74

Crampy, crampy today. Come on CD1!


----------



## KBrain3377

Hello ladies! I'm still around and checking up on all of you, but it's been so busy since my little girl was born that it's been so hard to actually post! A bad excuse, I know, so I'm sorry. I'm so glad to see some BFPs on here, and I'll congratulate you ladies all individually as I catch up here more. 
To sum up the past few months, my baby girl Allison was born on May 7th and the delivery went amazingly well - so much better than with my son. By the end I was pretty huge size-wise, though I had gained the same 15lbs as with my son. It was definitely harder on my body though all around. She's amazing - such a good baby, started sleeping thru the night at 6 weeks like my son,and since then the hard part has been to just balance my very needy 2 year old with her needs. It's a balancing act most day, but she is very tolerant and very patient (so far) and basically gets dragged along to whatever her brother's day entails (the life of a 2nd kid - its so true!). Overall it's much easier the 2nd time around, and but I do wonder how the heck I thought that having 1 was hard work - having 2 is more than twice as hard. 
Looking forward to catching up with all of you! And Taurus - how are you doing with your two LOs? Any tips for me? :winkwink:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you so much for checking in, Kbrain!! Glad to hear all went well with the delivery of little Allison! Please post pics if you want - we so love to gush!!! :)
Did you work beforehand? are you going back to 'work'? and I use that term lightly b/c it sounds like you should be earning a paycheck for being the mom of two that you are!


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi Wish! Best of luck to you, and hope the box of science brings you the BFP you want!!
I left my position a month before DD was born - I figured with 2 under 2 it was just too hard to manage it all. I have a part time nanny and my mom helped out when it was just my DS and it all worked out but I always felt like I wasn't there enough and we were running around all the time like crazy people. My hubs was also in school at night getting his MBA so it was crazy. This time around we decided to slow it down and really enjoy the kids, and I know we're lucky to be able to do that. My hubs has a great job so we kept our part time nanny so that I can get all the household/grocery, etc stuff out of the way and leave the weekends for family stuff. We're still tired but it's been wonderful so far, I'm not complaining y any means. Staying home has been a complete change of pase for me but not in a bad way as I expected. I am worried about staying professionally relevant but I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Lee37

Hi Ladies! :flower: Just getting up to date on everything and looks like September and October are going to be exciting months for IVF ladies! Looking forward to seeing some nice BFPs! :dust: to you all.

Terri - FX and TX (toes crossed) on your embryo. So excited for you! Also love your camping story! If we camped in a tent I think my three dogs would likely keep me up all night barking :dog: Did you have a bon fire too..I can't wait for cooler weather here in Fl so we can have a camp fire now and then. 

Vonn - good thing you asked about the fibroid..wow! Glad they removed it and hopefully all will go smoothly from here on out.

Fezzle, Yay for 12 week scan!! :baby:

Kbrain - Congrats on baby Allison, what a blessing! :pink:

Neener- best of luck on the job search! 

Welcome Not So Easy! When I came off BCP many yeas ago I had been on it a long time and I remember several 40+ day cycles. Hope your cycles regulate soon. 

AFM - Think I'm having first O since my pregnancy & loss. I have pain on both sides and strongest O signs ever. I am wondering if that means both ovaries are trying to release? Ive never had both sides hurt before..anyone experience this? We have a couple sets of fraternal twins in the family so made me wonder...


----------



## Hopethisyear

Aloha Ladies!

Sorry I have been kind of MIA lately, just needed some time after failed FET and also with my broken computer it's hard to stay updated on just the phone.

Vonn - I'm glad you made a decision with your RE. Did you decide on your own eggs or not? Any results from that email?

Terri - Sorry camping didin't turn out like you hoped. We used to do that all the time as kids. I can't wait to hear your results on your testing.

Wish - I love Bengal Spice tea too!

Fez - Keep us posted on your scan!

AFM - I have a disuss options pre FET appointment with my RE this Friday which will be one month since failed FET. My next FET will be with my one last PGD normal embryo. This will be our last chance so I want to really do everything possible to get our THB. My RE really bothers me though as he doesn't seem to like to find why I keep having miscarriages. He doesn't believe in NK cell testing, autoimmune or antihistimine protocol. I really want to talk to him again about letting me take prednisone since I have so many skin and allergy issues. From what I've heard, it can't hurt. He also has me take baby aspirin for 1 month before transfer but stop during TWW which is opposite of what most people do....lots of questions for Friday's appointment. Anyway, if all goes well FET will be Oct 14th. I'm trying to stay positive, but it's really really really hard.


----------



## Taurus8484

Kbrain - good to hear from you. Have no advice lol....life is hectic beyond crazy with 2 littles ones....each day is survival mode but they are both good night sleepers so that helps....i do enjoy 7.00 though when they are both in bed and its jack daniels time!!!

Hi everyone else....stalking you all as usual


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus/KBrain- :hugs: So glad you guys checked in. We miss you and your updates.

Lee-Thanks! I have everything crossed too. I hope this cycle is a successful one for you. How great would that be? And fraternal twins too! Awesome. hee hee.

Hope-I am just as frightened as you are, but we have to just do it and pray for the best, no matter what happens. I got a phone call yesterday from a number I didn't recognize and I was freaking out that it was the testing center with my results. The voicemail was only 20 seconds long and I was just going over in my mind what they could say in 20 seconds. "Sorry...no abnormal embryo. Take care." Or.."your embryo is normal. you can move forward." It was driving me crazy and finally, I googled the phone number and found out it was one of the nearby theaters! I listened to the voicemail and they just wanted to see if I was interested in subscribing. UGH!!! hee hee. All that anxiety for a theater call. 

Not much else going on here...one day until fantasy (NFL) football starts, so I'm being very patient. My second RB is out because of an injury, so I hope my backup does ok. I'm more nervous about my fantasy team than anything else. hee hee. Luckily, the guy I'm matched up with this week also has a mediocre team. At least a blowout is not predicted (but I hope I blow him out of the water). Adrian Peterson, don't fail me now!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Lee - I hope your body is in super-ultra-ovulation mode!! catch that egg!!

hope - welcome back! hmmm - I almost feel like you should shop around for a doc that agrees more with you and your goals, especially if this is your last shot. But there can't be many options out on the islands, and I know we feel this pressure of time... So I'm glad you have a list of questions ready to nail him with. Good luck with the meeting - please keep us posted. All that said, i'm very excited for you to start your next cycle!!

taurus - your post cracked me up :haha: survival mode, jack daniels! If you like bourbon, I've been into Blanton's lately. Holy cow is that smooth. Straight up, delicious.

terri - my work started a league that will draft tonight too, so now I'm in 2! can't wait for the first game tomorrow night. I have a friendly wager with someone at work who is a Steelers fan. Should be a good opener. 

day 2 of no caffeine...I'm much more awake than I thought I would be!


----------



## Taurus8484

Wish - dont know ive heard of Blantons....will have to see if they sell it here. I normal have a jacks or glass of wine each night after kids have gone to bed. Wind down time lol


----------



## terripeachy

Is everyone snoozing today? It sure is quiet around here!


----------



## penelopejones

It has been quiet! Sorry I haven't been posting. I've been reading but then usually am so tired at the end of the day that I have no energy. Today I got to take a nap as I was home with my daughter, but on work days I'm just wiped. 

Terri, camping sounds fun but it can be hard with a dog! I camped at a beach once with my former dog (now living with an ex-bf) who spent the whole time sitting upright, looking around, like she was on guard duty. Neither of us could sleep because she was just projecting this anxious energy. Then when she finally would lay down she'd choose the cushiest spot (my sleeping bag) and edge me out, but then she'd hear something and bolt upright again. It was the worst. 

Hope, your RE doesn't sound like the most empathetic doctor in the world. Are there any other options for you? 

AFM, I missed my appointment this week just because I was running around with my husband and daughter and it completely slipped my mind. I hadn't been looking at my calendar because I was in mini-vacay mode due to the Labor day weekend. I rescheduled for next Wednesday. I'm hoping everything is still okay. I feel like I've probably already gained 5 pounds and my tummy is sticking out. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all- the scan went well and my due date was moved up earlier because he or she was measuring ahead. It was an amazing experience! I'm waiting for the results of my combined tests now (for Downs and other chromosomal issues risk). The NT measurement was good, but they still need to combine that with results from my blood test and things like my age to come up with an estimated risk. If it's 1 in 150 or higher risk, I'll get a phone call, but if not, I'll get a low risk letter in a couple weeks- so I'm hoping the phone doesn't ring!
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Fezzle....are you finding out if its a boy or girl?


----------



## Fezzle

DH wants to stay Team Yellow. I want to discuss that decision further though!


----------



## Taurus8484

We found out with the first but not with the second. I loved not knowing....extra incentive to push lol


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations Fezzle on a great scan. It looks so cool. What was your initial due date? You changed the ticker so fast, I didn't know what you thought the date was/or where you thought you were in your pregnancy, rather.


----------



## Fezzle

Based on when I think I ovulated (due to the positive OPK and CM), I thought my due date was 19 March. When I had my scan around 7 weeks, I was measuring a day behind that, so on my maternity notes, they had my EDD as 20 March. With the measurements yesterday, my new official EDD in my maternity notes is 13 March- so a week earlier!


----------



## AugustBride6

Congratulations on the great scan, Fezzle! So exciting!!!


----------



## penelopejones

Beautiful scan, Fezz! Looks great! Are you happy about the new due date? The sooner the better, right? Although babies do tend to come when they damn well please.


----------



## Neener

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't posted in a while but the truth is things have been uneventful over here in snoozeville. 

Terri - your camping story sounded straight out of a sitcom. The idea of camping always seems so nice and then the reality of sleeping on rocks and listening to the weird nature noises all night makes me appreciate my cozy bed and AC :haha: Otherwise, I'm impatiently waiting for your results right here with you!

Vonn - I'm cheering for your eggs over here! Sorry about your Dr's terrible bedside manner, but glad the fibroid has been evicted. Is it possible to ask for a copy of your labs/procedure notes before each appointment so you can read it yourself and be extra armed with ammunition? 

PJ - I would love to see an egg on legs. I have a female friend that is very tall with a barrel chest build. She jokes that she has an ice-cream cone shape which makes me laugh every time. I'm such a visual person that I just see a literal version of these descriptions in my head  Sorry you missed your appointment, but kind glad you have other things on your mind. I'm sure everything will be great next week! To answer your question, I try to use OPKs although I'm not as consistent as I should be. I have a hard time with the color ones because the test line comes out with a dark edge but lighter surrounding it so it's hard to tell if it's really as dark as the control. I try to stick to my Clear blue advanced which are foolproof but much pricier. I purchased both kinds this weekend so I'm thinking I'll use some combination of the two...digis with FMU and regular ones for afternoon?

Spud - I'm glad you're getting the stroller you want. I can personally tell you that I have absolutely no idea what strollers my sister and I had growing up, so no long term effects there. Also DD2 will get enough hand -me downs the rest of her life, so the stroller upgrade seems warranted  I'm also so happy you've found someone to take over for you at work! And yes, the news is just awful these days. I'm unconsciously avoiding it because I just get too upset. (but then I feel guilty for not caring about the plight of others) 

Kbrain - thanks for checking in! Glad to hear everything is going well with your little ones.

Hope - I can only imagine what you're going through. I know it's hard to stay positive, so just let us know what ever kind of support you need. i can ask Positive Polly to make an appearance. Or if you find that annoying, I can keep her at bay :hugs:

Lee - Thanks for the job search encouragement! I've never heard of O pain on both sides, but your twin theory sounds totally legit and exciting!

Wish - You've motivated me to back off caffeine again. I've gone 3 days without and then had a cup today. Overall I was feeling okay except for a slight headache the first two days. Thanks for the positive inspiration! Crossing my fingers for you!

Fezzle - what an amazing image! So clear! Congrats and wishing you a happy and healthy rest of the way 

Taurus - always good to see you! Not sure how you can do Jack. That's my hub's and sis's drink of choice and I just can't join them on that. I'm a tequila girl myself, but don't indulge often because of the calories. Glad you have something to take the edge off at the end of the day, though!

NSE - welcome!

Hi to everyone else!

Thanks to all of your tips regarding vitamins. I spent most of my Labor Day weekend researching vitamins for DH and me. I settled on the Garden of Life one-a-day men's for him and Coq10 and Fish oil for both us. I need to add up all the vitamin D in those and decide if it's enough or add a separate pill for that. Previous docs have told me my D levels are super low, so don't want that to be a problem now. I'll finish up my current brand of prenatal which is one a day and then start on the Garden of Life 3-a-day. That kind of worries me because I'm really good about taking vitamins if I can take them in one fell swoop. So I'm not sure how compliant i will be if I have to add 2 more times. 

The rest of my weekend consisted of researching for the fantasy draft (exciting life I lead, ain't it?). I ended up with first pick which was nice. I snagged Eddie Lacy and Gronk. Needless to say I was so happy to have Gronk last night with his 3 touchdowns (almost 4). Gave me some ammunition for some smack talk which is fun considering the league is mostly my 20-30 year old male cousins. I've never played fantasy before but I can see how it's addicting. Very clever marketing scheme by the NFL.

Other than that hubs is traveling to CA Sunday for 4 days for an onsite interview and he just sold his parents car already, so it seems like a move for us is quickly approaching. I heard that one of the companies I'm interviewing with is interested and they asked for my references, so I hope an offer is coming soon. I've been let down so many times that I won't get my hopes up until I see an offer in writing. Kind of weird to juggle the hope/disappointment roller coaster of TTC and job search at the same time. It's oddly similar.

I don't know what CD I'm on bc of the weird spotting fiasco last month, but my guess is that AF is due next week. I don't feel any pregnancy symptoms, so I'm not holding my breath. I did purchase more OPKs though, so at least I'm ready for a new cycle.

Hey, I said it was snoozefest but that obviously has no correlation to me being chatty :blush:

Happy weekend to you all!


----------



## Wish2BMom

neener - I gave into the caffeine this morning too b/c I was up late watching the Pats win last night (heehee) and it actually made my stomach gross. So perhaps I'll stick with tea for the foreseeable future! Glad you're inspired to drop the caffeine too! Good luck on the job offer, I hope it works out for you. And cheers to you for keeping up with all of us!! your posts make me smile. Re: the vitamins 3x/day - I'm terrible at it but I've been much better actually having the bottle at my desk. So they are staring me in the face for breakfast, lunch and then I usually only have to remember before I go to bed, which is when I'm currently taking my BCP anyway. Help me when I stop that! 

Fez - GREAT scan!! it almost looks fake, it's so clear!!! congrats on being a week earlier too, I hope it stays that way and baby agrees! My DH is also Team Yellow and I, too, would like to have more of a talk about that. Though I know the more I say I want it a different way, the more he'll dig his heels in just to push buttons!

terri - I have Steve Smith and Flacco on my bench....going to watch them this weekend to see if I can tag them in. :)

To all of the lovely ladies on this thread - have a wonderful weekend and see you on the flip side!


----------



## Fezzle

penelopejones said:


> Beautiful scan, Fezz! Looks great! Are you happy about the new due date? The sooner the better, right? Although babies do tend to come when they damn well please.

I'm happier to be pregnant for less time and meet the baby sooner- but only as long as that's enough time for him or her to cook! They'll induce me if I haven't gone into labour by then (that the policy in my trust for women over 40), but I assume they'll be measuring things and monitoring things that that point if s/he doesn't seem ready or behind at that point.


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies. 

Fez - congrats on the great scan! 

Née re - jealous! Lacy AND Gronk?! Wow! 

AFM - I'm still waiting for CD1 after last months ectopic. Hopefully it will be soon since its been 29 days since I started bleeding from the methotrexate.


----------



## Neener

TTC74 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Fez - congrats on the great scan!
> 
> Née re - jealous! Lacy AND Gronk?! Wow!
> 
> AFM - I'm still waiting for CD1 after last months ectopic. Hopefully it will be soon since its been 29 days since I started bleeding from the methotrexate.

hahah...kind of loving autocorrect's spelling of my name. I'm all French now :coolio:

here's wishing the :witch: makes her appearance soon. We may become AF buddies. Gosh, the things you thought you'd never type.

Speaking of brooding, DH and I went to Home Goods tonight to browse and I was thiiiiissss close to buying my dog a halloween costume.


----------



## TTC74

DH doesn't like dog clothes. Sometimes I buy them anyway, though! I think they're adorable!


----------



## terripeachy

I love Neé. Hee hee. I may have to start using that one! My doG would probably like clothes but a) he's a boy and b) I'm too cheap to buy them. We went walking this morning and we passed by a man at the bus stop and Fun was scared of him. How is my scary pit bull scared of a guy at the bus stop! So, no, he won't be getting clothes. Hee hee. Oh and great picks for your league. All I know is Gronk better not keep showing up like he did on Thursday or everyone else who doesn't have him is doomed. I have other Pats players that want the ball (Edelman)!

Ttc-I hope AF arrives soon for you too. The wait is torture. 

Wish-great job with your coffee. I am going to cut back this coming week and I'm going to start taking my blood pressure medicine that was recommended for pregnancy. My dr. friend told me that my current bp med is a diuretic and while I like it :wacko: I don't want to change once I find out I'm prego. I blame the change in medicine for my mc although that's totally stupid. I need a specific reason for it happening and that's what I'm going with. 

In other news, the Os came back and beat the Royals 14-8 and we missed the hoodies by about five minutes but I'll take a win over a hoodie any day. 

I got the bill for my PGD testing on Thursday night and then yesterday evening the nurse sent me a schedule and said 'have a great weekend!' But, no one called saying everything was ok so I'm freaking out a little. The schedule works great with my vacation because I would only have to take one shot while away. I'm starting to get a little excited but I'm also nervous to get too excited. Everyone keep your fx!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm going to start looking like a contortionist with as much as I have crossed for all of us! :)

Gronk can keep doing what he's doing, esp if they keep opening up the field like that for him. Watching Pittsburgh must have made you excited for when they play the Ravens, terri. But yes, my man Edelman needs some TDs too. I don't have any Pats on my teams (I don't want to jinx them into getting hurt as my FF teams are wont to do) but they are my home team so I love them all. 

I know what you mean about not wanting to get too excited. I'm already trying to figure out how to get out of drinking wine around the fire at my folks house the weekend I go down there (first weekend in Nov) b/c I'm assuming everything is going to take off right like it did last time. HOLD YOUR HORSES, WISH! Let's get some positive reactions to stims, first! sheesh...


----------



## penelopejones

Will be thinking about both of you, Terri and Wish! 

Here's a bump picture. Not looking egg-like yet, but trust me, it will happen.
 



Attached Files:







9 weeks small.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Fezzle

Cute bump, PJ!

Speaking of dog clothes, I bought some Christmas "collars" for the cats yesterday. They're like like red velvet scrunchies with bells on them and will no doubt be hated!


----------



## terripeachy

penelope-Look at that picture!! You're definitely not egg like at all. That's what I look like on a normal day (minus the blonde hair and fair skin)! HA!!HA!!

Fantasy update-I need Adrian Peterson to get a lot of points tonight. I'm down by ten, and I left over 23 points on my bench so I was not a very good team manager this week. I also intend to pick up James Jones (Green Bay) if I can. I was second to last in the standings last year, so I think I get pretty good dibs on picking up waivers, but I'm not sure if the standings last year determine the waiver selections or standings each week. Either way, I have players that need to be dropped.

AFM-I decided to be super positive today because I'm going to call my nurse and ask her why she sent me a schedule without telling me my results. And since I'm positive, I can't really be like 'F-it.' HA!!HA!! I may change my avatar back but time will tell.

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## TTC74

Sigh. Started back temping again yesterday. It doesn't look like CD1 is within sight based on my high temps.


----------



## terripeachy

TTC-Do you have to go back in for bloodwork to check your hcg levels, or did they say just wait for AF? 98 is the lowest it should be for pregnancy according to my doctor, so this week maybe they'll start dropping. What's the point of taking that pill if it's not going to bring your hcg down. Medicine can be so frustrating.


----------



## TTC74

My hcg had dropped to 5 by August 19th. So, now I'm just waiting for a fresh regular cycle. The RE said I should be good to go after I get AF but that he wants to wait for one full cycle (i.e., my Oct AF) prior to trying IUI again. I think I'm allowed to try naturally my first cycle though (after Sept AF).


----------



## Wish2BMom

super cute bump, PJ!!

yeah, I could use like 40 pts from AP tonight!! And Matty Ice to choke. 
Can't wait for the phone call results, terri!! I hope their lack of info just means that there is nothing to worry about!

last BCP tonight!! suppression check in the am.


----------



## Lanfear333

Dog Clothes ladies- my dog is so tiny that she gets cold if we don't put a sweater on her. I was having a hard time figuring out where I put them at the end of last winter, but finally found them this weekend. I showed Daphne that I found them and she immediately ran over for me to put one on. When we try to take it off to wash it, she grabs it with her teeth and tries to keep it on.

Fezzle-I don't know if I could keep those collars on my cats. They'd probably take them off each other since everyone has all their claws.

Cute bump, PJ!

FF Ladies-I still have a WR for tonight, but I left 40 points on my bench. I'm so mad because I played against DH this week and hate losing to him! Stupid Payton Manning totally screwed me over. I think I may need to do a couple trades already.

Love your new avatar, Terri.

AFM, work baby shower this afternoon. It's so nice they decided to throw something for me. DH is actually going to come to this one. He has been so great with helping get everything ready. Rand's room is painted and ready to go, minus me having to shorten the curtains we bought, get new rocking chair pads, and hang a few decorations. He had a mini freak-out after the first shower. Said all the stuff made things "more real". As if my huge belly weren't enough! :haha:


----------



## Lee37

Hi Ladies! Hope you all had a great weekend

Fezzle - WOW!! What an awesome scan, so perfect and clear :baby:

Lanfear- Hope your shower was nice today! :crib:

Wish- happy last day of bcp, on to getting that BFP!! :dust:

Penelope - Pretty pic! :)

TTC hope CD1 comes soon. I know the feeling, its so frustrating! :hugs:

Terri, I love your new avatar, such a happy pic! And yay for super positive! Wishing you lots of :dust:

AFM -a little family drama. I spoke with my brother for the 1st time in a while last night. He'd had a few and seemed to want to argue. When I wouldn't engage he posted some not very nice comments on social media. :cry: I wish he would get some help. 
Other than that not much going on as I felt like shingles was trying to come back again during O this month :dohh: so waiting another cycle to ttc after all. Instead I will be here to cheer you all on! :friends:
Wishing you all lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TTC74

yay! Huge Temp drop this morning. AF should be here within a couple days. I'm looking forward to getting the show back on the road.


----------



## terripeachy

I called the nurse yesterday afternoon and left a message. She called me back and said she hadn't heard anything yet. She was sending me the schedule to save my spot. The agony!! :growlmad:

Wish2-Hope everything is looking spectacular for you this morning.

TTC-I'm actually learning a lot in this process. Glad I could predict the future of your body/hormones. HA!!HA!!

Lee-I hope you don't get shingles. Scary...that sucks that you have to take another month off though. Booo...And sorry about your brother's immaturity. I know that story all too well.

Lan-Hope the shower went well. You probably won't have to buy anything at this point, will you? hee hee. 

Fantasy update-My team sucks..AP sucks..HA!!HA!! I lost. :brat:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man, terri - how damn long do you have to wait?? And yeah, I lost as well. In both leagues. Stupid FF.

lan - how was your shower? I hope you got a lot of goodies!

TTC - wooo!!! welcome back to the games!

lee - I hope you don't have shingles again! my husband had them, I think a mild case but it was on his neck. He said they were pretty painful. i'm sorry about your family drama too. I hope the stress of that doesn't help to bring on the shingles even more.

nothing incredibly exciting here - suppression check was a success this morning, so I think I'll start stimming probably on Friday night. We'll see what the nurse says when she calls this afternoon. By my own calcs, I will probably be going in for retrieval on or around 10/1, as long as everything responds the same.


----------



## AugustBride6

Quest for Baby C update......went in for an IUI this morning. I am ovulating on the side with no tube....AGAIN! The nurse is suppose to call later today to discuss our next step. I just don't know if I have it in me to keep trying any longer. Definitely feeling frustrated this morning. September was our deadline we set last year and here we are. Plus I'm feeling a little nervous because I saw the ultrasound tech measure something before she measured the follicles. Hopefully I'm just being a worry wart.


----------



## Lanfear333

Lee-I am all too familiar with the family drama. I hope, for everyone's sake, that he realizes what a turd he's being and gets some help. I hate when family goes to social media to air out business.

TTC-Yay for your temp drop!

FF Ladies-I had AP last year and had to trade him. Now I have Dez Bryant with a broken ankle. WTF?!?! I lost by over 80 points. I also have Gurley who was supposed to be back after week one, and now it's looking like October. Sammy Watkins got me ZERO points as well. I have already put in for two trades.

Terri-I really hope you hear something soon. I'm feeling anxious for you!

Wish-I hope everything goes as you have figured it to be scheduled.

August-I'm sorry for the frustration and that things aren't working out for you. Sometimes it takes longer than we hope. I told DH I didn't want to get PG after 35, and of course it took until I was 36. I hope what she measured was something good, and not something bad.

The shower was nice. It was simple, cake and punch and presents. I have a couple things to return, one from each shower. You're right, though, Terri. I don't have much left to buy for big items. Not surprisingly, no one got me breast feeding supplies, but I have a slew of gift cards to take care of those purchases. When I first got pregnant, I was a little nervous since I have NO baby stuff left from the first time and wondered how I was going to afford it all. Thanks to great friends, family, and co-workers, we have a few tiny gaps to fill in but we're otherwise all set! Two(ish) more months to go! The impatience is starting to set in.


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome back, August! I'm really sorry you're feeling frustrated. It CAN happen, though!! My fingers are crossed for you. I also hope they didn't measure something bad. 

lan - sounds like shower time was a success! and FF was not. Guess we're all in the same club. I have AP this year too - had first pick in both leagues so went with him in the 2nd. Though I had a sneaking suspicion he wouldn't do as well as expected. However, it sounds like the Vikings just didn't give him enough chances last night. So we'll see what the season has to bring. oh, and I have Sammy Watkins too. Wtf.


----------



## Lee37

Terri - Hope they get you the results soon. Talk about keeping you in suspense! FX & TX all is good news.:dust:

Wish - I dont know what suppression is, but glad it went well and you're on to retrieval soon. Hope this is the one!! :dust:

TTC, Bring on CD1!! new cycle :thumbup:

August, I'm so sorry. It is truly a miracle each of us is here, so many things have to line up in perfectly in perfect timing. I'm believing that it's going to happen for you soon :hugs:

Lanfear- only 2 months to go WOW!! :baby:

AFM -Tks for the positive thoughts ladies. Luckily my nerves have settled down again I think it may be Post Shingles neuralgia. Been reading that its pretty common as nerves take a while to heal. Think stress can bring it out, so I need to work on relaxing more. I think I am a few days from AF yet, my cycle is a little all over the place but I'm feeling hopeful for next month!

:dust: to all


----------



## TTC74

Lee - years ago, I had shingles twice about a year and a half apart. I definitely had post shingles neuropathy. So, that could definitely be it.


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi ladies! 
Terri- gaaahh the suspense is crazy!! Crossing everything 4 your embie!!
Lee- I hope shingles stays away!
Wish- hooray for passing the suppression test. Does that mean you didn't ovulate?

August- hopefully they were just measuring your cervix or something. They should tell you!
Penelope- u r not an egg at all! Totally elegant bump.

We just got back from a lovely trip to CA. I managed to snorkel and kayak although the babies were a little cozy in my wetsuit, lol. My scan two weeks ago went well although it was 1.5 hours! They are going to redo a couple of measurements cause babies weren't cooperating. The pics weren't very good so I won't bother posting. I hit the 20 week milestone, have met my weight goals, and passed the 30 day incubation for Lyme disease, phew!! While congratulating myself, I wore kitten heals to a conference yesterday and sprained my ankle a little. Boo. Now I'm a hobbling egg with legs, haha. I'm hoping I can walk normally in a few days. DW is getting advanced practice waiting on me.

Speaking of costumes, for Halloween I think I could be a snake that swallowed a hedgehog! Here's my respectable bump, although it's sideways.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Ladies

Just popping on quickly as i'm at work so sorry I can't reply to everyone. 

Terri - sorry no bump photo yet but I am feeling very very fat. I hate photos at the best of times. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your embie.

Everytime someone writes FF I read Fertility Friend and I confuse myself, which is actually not hard at the moment.

I have been stalking everyones posts. Nikki - I am hoping you are all well since we haven't heard from you in a while.

Rain - have you had your anatomies (plural for two) scan and do you know if there is one boy and one girl or two boys?

TTC - Yay for temp drop. Roll on AF.

Wish - yay for stimming 

August - I hope next month you can an egg from the ovary with a tube. Start giving it a serious talking to to buck up it's ideas. Big hugs.

PJ - cute bump already.

lan - yay for all the shower gifts 

Lee - boo, I hope the shingles stay away. I have heard they can be quite painful too. :-( 

Er er er I'm going to have to re read posts.....My brain is forgetting things.

AFM - I'm feeling quite well as my daughter has started sleeping until 6am and is only waking two or three times in the night. That combined with 8pm bedtimes I have been getting lots of sleep. I still feel sick but it's only slight so I am feeling overall pretty good.
We also found someone to replace me at work which is a relief. Hopefully she'll be good. I'm also starting to feel the baby kick slightly.
AND SPRING IS HERE...whoop whoop. Winter is my least favourite season, then summer, then Spring and Autumn. So I'm happy it's warming up.


----------



## Spudtastic

Rain - good to see you. Are you going to have a natural birth or book in a caesarian (I'm not sure what they do for twins in USA)? Your babies could be here before mine.


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi spud! We posted at the same time. No, the anatomy scan didn't confirm the sex of Baby B, but Baby A is definitely a boy :).

I'm hoping for a vag birth but all will depend on their positions and everyone's health.
I was just thinking our effective due dates are the same since twins are term at 37 weeks! We are bump buddies after all. My 40 weeks is Jan 29; yours is around the 8th?


----------



## Spudtastic

Rain - yay, I'm stoked to have a bump buddy  My due date is 11 Jan and I went over with dd by 5 days so I'm guessing on a mid Jan arrival. it's nice to have one surprise as well as knowing one is a boy. How exciting


----------



## penelopejones

Yay, 3 babies due in January! That will be an exciting month! 

Cute bump, Rain! Glad the scan went well. 

Spud, glad you have been getting some sleep and have less to worry about with work! 

TTC - It's fun to actually be looking forward to AF for once! Good luck this cycle. 

Wish, I don't know what suppression is either but keep us posted! 

Lee, shingles do not sound like fun, nor do annoying siblings. :( Social media can be such a bad thing for families and close relationships in general. 

Lan, I'm glad you got some good shower gifts and are close to being ready for this baby to come! Anything you are really excited to set up or use? 

AFM, I feel like I'm getting over being completely exhausted (knock on wood), but maybe that's just because I slept in the guest room last night. DH has the most annoying alarm in the world and he was getting up extra early yesterday. He's one of those people who lets the alarm go off a bunch of times before actually waking up, so instead of getting 20 minutes of extra sleep I get 20 minutes of alarm. :( Also, he tends to snore. But then he gets mad when I want to go to the other room to actually get a good night's rest! 

I'm going in for my first midwife appointment tomorrow, but today I met up with a friend who just gave birth at a new birthing center. It's kind of a "boutique" style place that looks like a spa, but apparently it ends up being cheaper than the hospital because you don't stay for 2 days afterwards and go home as soon as you want. Also, the midwives stay with you the whole time and are more open to natural birth options. I'm going to check it out as well and then make a decision. 

Hi to anyone I missed.


----------



## Taurus8484

How did you have your DD? Natural or cs?


----------



## Spudtastic

Pj - ah husband's are funny. 'I'm going wake you up alot but I'll get grumpy if you try to get a better sleep". Lol. I'd be in the spare room too. The boutique place sounds nice. Is it near a hospital in case you need emergency treatment? 
I am really lucky here because I have the same midwife all through my pregnancy and six weeks after birth and throughout labour. So you can go to hospital with the same midwife.
We have a birthing centre which is an hours drive away (this is the closest maternity/birthing unit). It's classed as a hospital but it's not really. If you need emergency treatment you will still need to be airlifted to hospital in the rescue helicopter and I find that potential option rather stressful. Instead I'm opting to drive over three hours to hospital but hopefully I'll have a natural birth there. I'm going to try hypnobirthing too. However if I need an epidural again I'll have one.


----------



## AugustBride6

Thank you ladies for all of the encouraging words :hugs: The ultrasound was normal. The doctor suggested we start Clomid our next cycle. We are taking the next 2 months off because we have a vacation planned towards the end of June to Hawaii. I don't want to be that lady you read about on the news who delivered a child over the ocean:haha: Silver lining: I can party like P-Diddy in Chicago next weekend for the hubby's big 40 and I won't pick up a thermometer for 2 months :wine:


----------



## Rainshiny

Wow, a spa sounds nice right about now. I won't be able to do a birthing center due to the higher risks with twins. I heard they even put in an epidural port when you're in labor just in case they have to do a c section, which is so common. I'll be starting to talk to the specialist about all this soon. I hope they will do whatever they can to try a vag birth.

Lee- that is really whacked that your brother would try to 'teach you a lesson' in social media. Can u unfriend him? I'm sure all your real friends will see his behavior for what it is.


----------



## Fezzle

TTC74- that temp drop is looking good! I hope your AF is finally coming!

Lanfear- sounds like you did well at the baby shower! So exciting about it feeling 'real'!

Lee- I would just block and ignore your brother too, but I hope whatever his problem is, he sorts it out! And hope you can relax and have a nice O too!

Wish2B- glad all was good with the suppression and you're on your way!

August- the break sounds nice; I'm sure you'll have a great time at your DH's birthday! I'm a big fan of Clomid as it's worked well for me!

Rainshiny- great bump! Do you have an opportunity to dress up for Halloween? I was so excited to be pregnant and probably showing at Halloween, but we're going to a (non-Halloween themed) birthday party that night.

Spud- glad you're feeling good and feeling some baby kicks! I love spring too, though I'm enjoying the change to autumn here as well now.

PJ- that birthing centre sounds nice! We have a really nice sounding birthing centre that's less than a mile from our house, but I've been told I need to go to the hospital's birthing centre because I'll be over 40 when I deliver. One of my friends who was over 40 with hers though said she was told the same, but another of her friends who was over 40 was pushier and got to go there anyway! But, even though the hospital's birth centre is further away (20-45 min drive depending on traffic), it sounds nice as well, and the hospital is right there in case medical intervention is needed.

AFM- despite everything looking great at the scan last week, including a good NT measurement, I've still be classed as high risk for chromosomal issues. My chances are 1 in 76 based on things like age, the NT measurements and blood test results. I was told by someone (I can't remember who- possibly my FS) that it's typical for women over 40 at EDD to be high risk because of the age factor, but it's enough of a worry for us to get the Harmony test done. That's scheduled for Monday- but the good news is, there will be another scan so we get to see him or her again!


----------



## TTC74

Fezzle - Fx for you and your LO!


----------



## terripeachy

penelope-Hope your appt. with the midwife goes well.

Rain-Look at you!!! You look great, and don't be afraid of the stripes. hee hee.

Wish2-How did your first injection night go? Hope it's as easy as last time.

August-I'm a little jealous you can decide when you want to try and when not to. Sorry the IUI didn't go as planned though. That is so traumatizing, emotionally.

Spud-Glad you checked in. We missed hearing from you.

Vonn-Speaking of missing...yoohoo!!??

AFM-I cried this morning and emailed the nurse asking her to please call the testing place and find out about my embryo. I told her that I am falling into a depression because I can't wait any longer. I was patient for however long I've been waiting, and I can't do it. Plus..layoffs at work today. :growlmad: I'm not in a good place (yet, I'm still surfing the web. What is wrong with me?!).


----------



## TTC74

Fx for you embie, Terri! 

It's funny you mentioned Vonn. I sent her a message this morning wondering about where she's been, too.


----------



## Wish2BMom

busy busy today! love it!

first off, a little IVF 101 b/c I forget that i'm using terms that not everyone knows!
So my protocol for my IVF cycle requires that first, after AF, we suppress the ovaries from doing their normal thing and plumping up for the next ovulation cycle. So I started BCP the first day of my last AF and took it for almost 2 weeks. Then you go in to check your bloods and get a sonogram on the ovaries to make sure they did what they were supposed to - absolutely nothing. This is what was confirmed yesterday.
Now, with the meds I'll be shooting into my belly come Friday, we'll be manually stimulating (stimming) the ovaries and pushing the follicles as far as we can to generate as many eggs as we can (I have DOR so it's not a ton - last time I had 7 follicles that produced 6 eggs). At some point, we'll start injecting an antagonist as well to stop me from naturally ovulating so the follicles can continue to grow. Then we'll trigger 'ovulation' and manually retrieve (egg retrieval = ER) the eggs 36 hrs later before my body lets them go. 
Then we inject them each with a sperm (this is ICSI), watch them develop in their petri dishes, and transfer a couple after 3-5 days depending on who is developing best (egg transfer = ET). And if there are more than 2 developing well, we'll freeze the leftovers. Then I'm PUPO again! :happydance:

rain - cutest bump!! for being preggo with twins at 20 weeks, you're tiny!! I'm so excited that you have one you know the gender of and one you don't. Good combo! Love the idea for a Halloween costume too.

spud - love that you're feeling baby kicks!! I love the feeling of moving from winter to spring too. I feel like you were just getting winter kicked off, but I guess we were just getting summer kicked off and now we're one week away from Fall starting. My how time flies. January and 3 babies will be here before we know it!

nikki - wherever you are, I hope you're ok

TTC - fx'ed for AF soon!

PJ - midwife convos already, I love it! that's so interesting about the 'spa' birthing center. So many options these days, I wonder if it adds stress or helps? funny about DH and his alarm. My DH is pretty good about that stuff and has stopped snoring somehow but we had an incident last night with one of our cats - she got sick around midnight and then basically danced around the bed and on top of us until we fed her....around 2:30. Ugh. Had to go with the real coffee today.

august - wine in Chicago for a 40th bday sounds right up my alley! have a BALL!! And sounds like timing will be right to get the proper ovary if you wait 2 months, right?

terri - I'm so glad you called to push them. Please update us when you can. And the layoffs - are you impacted? is it a big one? word is that we're having one in October and I've heard a few names on the list. Just so happens to be about 1/2 of the FF league that we started - great. Not awkward or sad AT ALL. I'm really sorry that you're not having a good day so far. :hugs:

afm - stimming will start on Friday so no injections yet. My first appt to check everything out is next Tues in the am. I have dinner plans with 2 good friends on Friday night - guess I'll be lugging my needles and meds with me and injecting in her bathroom! I have to do it between 7-9pm, so there's no real way around that. Though one has to stay refrigerated until a 1/2 hr before, so I guess I'll be coming clean about IVF!!


----------



## TTC74

Got a glimpse of AF. CD1 is here!


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy - i hope you find out soon xx


----------



## terripeachy

Well, I just got another invoice from the testing center and it said 'results won't ship until payment is made.' So, of course, I paid the bill and then asked when and how I'll get my results. He said 'your embryo was received on the 9th and processing takes 5 days so you should have your results tomorrow or the next day. We'll call your doctor.' SERIOUSLY??!! The 9th!!??? My nurse called me on 8/31 asking me if I wanted to do another batch or have them sent. I called her back on the 1st saying send them and they don't arrive until the 9th?! Unbelievable. I've been worried all this time and testing only takes 5 days?! They are really killing me slowly!! Chinese water torture is nothing compared to TTC with infertility. Gah!!


----------



## Spudtastic

terripeachy said:


> Well, I just got another invoice from the testing center and it said 'results won't ship until payment is made.' So, of course, I paid the bill and then asked when and how I'll get my results. He said 'your embryo was received on the 9th and processing takes 5 days so you should have your results tomorrow or the next day. We'll call your doctor.' SERIOUSLY??!! The 9th!!??? My nurse called me on 8/31 asking me if I wanted to do another batch or have them sent. I called her back on the 1st saying send them and they don't arrive until the 9th?! Unbelievable. I've been worried all this time and testing only takes 5 days?! They are really killing me slowly!! Chinese water torture is nothing compared to TTC with infertility. Gah!!

:dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :nope: :nope: :nope: :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::brat::brat::brat::brat::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,):-k:roll::roll:

Uggghghghghghg terri - I am really really really really frustrated for you. My goodness I've been getting nervous for you when I log in to read your posts to find out about the embryo. I can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling.


----------



## Spudtastic

TTC74 said:


> Got a glimpse of AF. CD1 is here!

YAy :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lee37

Terri - Sounds like one of those days today :hugs: I cant imagine how you feel waiting for such important news like this. Here's hoping for great news that was worth the wait tomorrow! :mail:

TTC - Shingles 2X is 2X too many. How long did the neuralgia last for you? And woo hoo for CD1!! :happydance::dust:

Spud - baby kicking is soo exciting and your due date is my DH's bday! Capricorn baby :baby:

Rainshining - 2 babies!! :happydance: Double blessing and a surprise yet too.. :blue::yellow:

August - Having some fun and taking your mind of things sounds like a good plan!:dance:

AFM - tks for all the support re my brother, I appreciate it. I hoped for an apology but nothing. DH was livid and unfriended him. I haven't responded and won't until he treats me with some respect. He did the same sort of thing with my Dad and they haven't talked for yrs. Praying he gets some help.


----------



## penelopejones

Wish, thanks for the explanation! I get it now, I think. 

TTC, I'm glad AF came! Bring on the next steps. 

Terri, how annoying. UGH. I hate bureaucracy. BTW, I love your new pic though and I must say your man is very handsome. You two make a cute couple! Great smiles. 

August, it does sound nice to take a couple of months of and enjoy yourself! 

Wish, good luck with stimming! 

Fezzle, they offered me a test today since I'm over 35, but said I could take it anytime after 10 weeks. It's also the one where they can tell the sex. Is that the Harmony test? How do you feel about the risk/odds they gave you? Are you worried or just going to see how the tests go? 

Neener, how are you? 

The midwife appointment went well, although I didn't like the clinical feel of it all. The midwife was okay. They checked for the heartbeat using the doppler and couldn't find it, and that gave me a heart attack, but then she found the baby and saw the heartbeat with the ultrasound so all is well. I think I'm going to check out the spa place and then decide for sure what to do. The spa place is 5 minutes from the hospital where I had DD so it should be okay if something goes wrong. With DD, though, the last thing I would have wanted would have been to be moved, even 5 minutes away. So I'm also thinking of going with the hospital but getting a granola, soothing, type of doula. Has anyone used a doula? 

I wish the midwives would stay with you here like they do in Canada and the Commonwealth. Here they just pop in a few times while you are giving birth, like an OB would, so in my experience they were somewhat more supportive of natural methods but not really there to help implement them. (I had DD naturally but she did have to be vacuumed out). 

Vonn, any news? We miss you!


----------



## TTC74

Lee - it was years ago, but it seems like it took a good 6 months for the neuralgia to subside.


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi, sorry for not updating earlier but I have been extremely tired these days and I have all sorts of aches and pain.

TTC - Glad that AF showed up so you can move forward with conceiving your rainbow baby. 

Terri - I hope you get some answers soon. I know how frustrating it must be waiting but I am sure all will be well. 

PJ - Hearing the heartbeat is exciting isnt it? I also took the harmony test. I got the results in 6 working days but I am guessing it will be sooner for you as they had to send the bloods to US from Australia. My odds were 1:10,000 for everything they tested so I was happy with that. I planned on staying team yellow but caved in in the last minute :haha: Cute little bump by the way..I don't have a bump yet :(


----------



## Nikki1979

Sorry I am posting in batches as going back and reading everyones posts.

Rainyshiny - yaay on team blue and team yellow :haha: You have a cute little bump. I don't have a bump yet..all I have is flab :(

Lee - I am so sorry about the shingles. Hubby had it a few years and it was not pleasant at all :( Hoping for a speedy recovery for you. 

Spud - I must have missed this but can you feel kicks now? I have felt a few flutters and I think I felt baby roll over once but nothing constant. Can't wait to feel regular movements. 

Hi to everyone else :wave:

AFM - I had a scan few days after my brown spotting stopped and all was well with the baby. I had my 16 week appointment at the hospital yesterday and we heard the heartbeat on the doppler. I have a few decisions to make as the doctor has given me the option of having a c-section. With my son, I had a 3rd to 4th degree tear and the doctor said I have a higher chance of having another and it might damage my pelvic floor and bowels and cause incontinence. I really wanted a drug free vaginal birth as I did with DS but on the other hand I don't wanna lose control of my bladder. Why can't everything be straight forward.


----------



## Fezzle

PJ- the test I've already had is the combined test, which takes into account the nuchal measurement, a couple levels in your blood but also age. At first when they said high risk, I was worried, but when I read more about how it's calculated, it seems fairly normal to be high risk when you're 40 at term, which I'll be, even if the NT measurements and blood results are normal. So someone with my exact results could be low risk, just because they're younger. I don't know what my blood test results for that was, but my NT results were normal, so I'm hoping that means I just have the typical odds I was already considering for anyone my age. 

I'm having the Harmony test on Monday- with that one, they're able to look at the foetal DNA from blood they take from me, so it's much more precise where they can give clearer odds (and don't use a formula with age in it). One of my friends had it done when her combined test gave her a 1 in 3 chance of a chromosomal issue (and I think she's only 35), but the Harmony test gave her 1 in 10,000 odds- though there might still be a heart issue. They can tell the gender from that too since they're looking at the DNA, but I think we're staying Team Yellow!


----------



## Wish2BMom

nikki - so glad you checked in and all is well. We were worried about you and the little avocado! :)

terri - what a circus! did you make it through the layoffs ok yesterday? I hope things start calming down for you now and you get the answers you need and start to prep for transfer! 

PJ - I'm glad you were able to get some information to start to get to the direction you want to go in for your birth. Good luck on the test! that part really worries me.

lee - :hugs: unfortunately we can't pick our family but you can choose whether they are a part of your life or not. I hope your brother gets the help he needs soon, or at least realizes he needs help. 

Hello to everyone else, posters and stalkers alike! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Thanks for asking. Yeah, they fired the managers (big money/big decision makers), and the word on the street is that they want "fresh eyes" looking over our processes and trying to improve them. My 70 yo coworker was spared too, so I guess I'll be in training with him for another year (or until I find a greener pasture). I think all layoffs are completed, but you never really know. 

Thanks for the IVF lesson. You did a good job explaining. 

Nikki-Hey!! Glad you checked in. 

:wave: to everyone else.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh good, glad you made it through unscathed. I remember those days at my last job. Seriously from 2008 until I WAS laid off, we would hide every first Tuesday of the month b/c you just never knew. 
ha - I realize that IVF is different for everyone, so it was just an example. But I realize it's gibberish to anyone not going through it! It certainly was for me!

i'd like not to have to work the rest of the day please....


----------



## Vonn

Hi, ladies! I ended up taking a little break since I am in waiting mode & have had a bunch of other stuff going on. I hadn't really planned on not doing b&b, but it just sort of happened. I've lurked a little. Thank you for asking about me, it is very sweet to be missed!

Terri--I do not blame you at all for just about being at your wits end. We are all getting impatient along with you (although of course not to the same degree). How totally maddening that the sample didn't get shipped immediately. It can't really be any more than about a day longer, can it? Hoping soooooo hard your embie is perfect in every way. We are here for you. Btw, your new pic is ADBORABLE. You are the cutest and DH is a handsome guy!

Wish--I hope all the injecting goes well and you respond like you did last time. For DOR, 7 eggs seems great. Can't wait to see how you respond!

Nikki--I'm sure things are super hectic for you, but thank you for popping in and giving an update! It is so good to know everything is going well and that you are already 16 weeks. Amazing. Just keeping popping in from time to time so we don't worry about you.

Rain--looooove the bump! And it's sorta crazy that you know 1 gender but not the other. What do you and DW think it is? Do you have a preference?

Fezzle--love the new siggy pic. What a great image, you are indeed growing a human in that belly of yours!

PJ--love your bump pic, too, thanks for sharing it! Big decisions ahead.

Spud--so glad you went for the new stroller/buggy, and that you hopefully have someone to cover your time. And how fun that you can feel the baby!

Lee--I hope you can take good care of yourself and keep the stress level down so that it doesn't impact the shingles. Getting that sounds just awful. It's amazing how much comfort and how much heartbreak family members can cause. Hugs to you.

TTC--congrats on the new cycle! Are you trying this cycle naturally, or just waiting for Oct?

Neener--how's your cycle coming along?

Lanfear--glad the work shower went well and you are (nearly) all stocked up!

Hi to anyone else I missed!

AFM--Still waiting to have the insurance company approve some tests I want to have done. Now I'm not sure the clinic actually submitted the form. It gets so confusing, every time I talk to someone at the insurance company they give me different answer. Just a message at the clinic to double check, but haven't heard back. I also hoped my GP would run some add'l tests this RE won't do, but I haven't heard back from her, either. A lot of waiting. We don't want to do the last IUI until I have test results back and know whether there are any other lurking problems. I want to give that IUI the absolute best shot at succeeding!!!

In the meantime, I began my uber-restrictive diet. Trying to heal my leaky gut and get rid of the candida overgrowth. The sugar/carb cravings have not been terrible so far and it's a little over a week in. I can eat meat, fat, cooked veggies so long as they are not high in sugar or starch, small amounts of certain fruits, coconut milk, and herbal teas. In about a month I can add back in some nuts, eggs, raw veggies, and fermented foods like sauerkraut and kefir. If I can do this for 4 months I will be super proud of myself! It's brutal, though. It also takes much more time, actually having to cook all the time, can't really go out to eat or just grab something quick. It is killing the candida, though, I can see that in my you-know-what. Sorry, TMI!


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - Great to have you back with us! I am trying naturally this cycle (and probably next due to finances). If we are unsuccessful, we will turn back to IUI in November.


----------



## Neener

Greetings ladies - 

Terri - I'm about to drive over to the testing center and steal your results and free your embie once and for all. Enough with this madness! That sounds like a good plot of a movie though, huh? Also, your avatar pic is gorge! So glad you're safe from layoffs! 

Nikki - thank goodness you and your avocado are all good. You had all us worry warts worked up in a tizzy. That's a tough decision about delivery options. I'm sure you'll make the best decision for you and your little one. Try not to let outside influences weigh on you too much. I'm so over people judging other people about how they freaking give birth. Ugh, so not anyone else's business! We don't judge people about any other medical decisions they make. Sorry....tangent....

Vonn - Thanks for checking in. We almost sent out the search patrol  Kudos to you on maintaining your restrictive diet. You have the focus of a laser! Best of luck with your testing. FX for you! 

TTC - Yay for AF. Mine's not here yet. She comes and goes as she pleases now. :wacko: I was expecting her this week. If I don't see her by the weekend I might test, but I have no real symptoms. Although I'm starting to symptom spot and I'm driving myself nuts!

PJ - I'm going to need to educate you on what an egg looks like. Your bump is adorable and you're one of those cute pregnant ladies. I'm pretty sure I'm just going to look like a huge blob. Best of luck with your birthing decisions. 

Spud - good to see you and happy for Spring for you. I'm embracing Fall here. It's my favorite time of year. :flower: So exciting you are feeling some kicks!

Rain - Love your bump as well. I can't believe there are 2 humans in there! I love that you are team blue and yellow. I second the halloween costume; that sounds awesome!

Fezzle and Lan - I'm gonna need to see pics of these cat collars and tiny dog sweaters in action ASAP! We have a coat for dog for winter time, but I've not yet bought other clothes for him. I see a football jersey in his future though. I just know myself and I'm worried I'll go down the slippery slope and buy him a whole wardrobe. 

Fezzle - FX for all your testing 

Lan - so happy you had successful showers 

Lee - sorry about misbehaving bro and shingles! That's a lot to deal with besides all the ttc stuff. :hugs:

August - thinking of you! Glad you will get to have a fun break before you start up with Clomid. 

Wish - thanks for the IVF lesson. It's all French to me. I never know when to cheer for suppression or growing follicles and the timing of it all. Can't wait for you to be PUPO!!! :happydance:

As for fantasy football - I did win last week, but my team in real life lost! I'm worried I jinxed them because Texans defense is supposed to be amazing this year and we looked awful last week! I'll keep them for now, but I've got my eye on other defenses. DH ended up scoring the most in our league this week. Brady/Forte/Witten/STL Rams Defense all had amazing weeks. What are the odds of that??? Luckily I have no injuries on my team, but Calvin Johnson didnt get me many points last week so I may consider trading him. Wish - I don't appreciate the bad juju around Matt Ryan. He's my starter for now. I have Romo on the bench because I just don't trust that he won't choke. But he's definitely doing well right now.

As for real life updates- DH got the job in Cali! So it's great news and he's super excited. It's slightly less than he's making now but a really great opportunity with a startup. He's leaving HP and they just announced 30,000 more layoffs, so he's relieved to not have to deal with all that anymore. I have two solid job leads. The company I really like says they are super interested in me but they want me to do TWO more video interviews next week (keep in mind they wanted me to start Oct 5). I feel like I should just submit blood samples for these interviews at this point. I was hoping to have an offer this week so DH and I could settle on a place to live and I can solidify a moving plan. Hard to call movers and motivate to pack boxes when I don't know where I'll be working exactly. So much hurry up and wait. Not sure we will be able to TTC next month while we are moving cross country on different schedules. And it seems like every possible article about TTC over 35 (for both men and women) is popping into my feed lately.

We have a lot to be grateful for, but I'm a control freak and seems like I don't have any control of anything at the moment. :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

My doc just called me at work! He said 'You had three chromosomes that were at 1.' i said 'what does that mean?' He said 'You can't get pregnant with that embryo.' I said 'Ok, thanks for calling.' That's it for me girls. :cry:


----------



## Taurus8484

Oh Peachy....im so so sorry....i was so hoping for you....i hate that im around the other side of the world.....i just want to hug you xx


----------



## Fezzle

Oh, terri- I'm so so sorry :cry: :hugs:


----------



## AugustBride6

Dang it Terri! I am so sorry. Your doctor sounds like a terd! You would think doctors & nurses who deal with infertility would be a little more informative and sympathetic. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

preemptive sorry for the swearing but f*ck, terri....my heart is absolutely tanked for you. there is nothing I can say to make this any better for you so I'll just send as many hugs as I can through the few states that divide us. :cry: I'm so sorry.


----------



## Lanfear333

Terri, I'm so sorry. :hugs: I wish I could give you real hugs, too, but that will have to do. That doctor could have been way more sensitive and compassionate.


----------



## Justme43

Hi there :hi:

I am 43 years old and three weeks to the date I lost my first baby. I was told long ago that I could not have children due to ovary issues so I accepted and refocused my energies. 

Let's fast forward about 20 years.. Shortly after meeting the man of my dreams:flower:, getting engaged and looking forward to planning a wedding - I got pregnant:baby:! I was in shock but pleasantly surprised. GOD had a plan for me all along and was waiting for me to accomplish many of the things I set out to do (Ph.D, the dream job and a good man) then he changed my life. 

Unfortunately that dream ended in less than two months when we realized that there was no heartbeat:cry::cry:. So after weeks of waiting to see, we finally had a D&C. 

Now that I've experienced the miracle of pregnancy I do not think I've ever wanted anything more. So as my heart mends and my hopes soar - I am looking forward to embracing GOD's blessing and try to have a child of my own:pink:. 

I've joined a few groups and I can not say enough just how beautiful and supportive you women are to each other. It warms my heart:hugs: and I would be honored to be a part of this community. 

Well that is my story in the nutshell!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Hi, Justme- welcome and sorry about your loss!


----------



## TTC74

Dang Terri. I'm sorry. I know you've been on one heck of a journey. Prayers that it works out for you super soon. :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

Terri--Oh dear, I am so mad and sad for you. This just blows. Please take care of yourself, we are here for you to vent, cry, question, yell. :growlmad::growlmad::cry::cry:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## penelopejones

:( So so sorry Terry. :hugs: This is so crappy. I'll be thinking of you and hoping for a miracle baby! And I agree, I want to punch your doctor in the face. 

Justme: welcome, and sorry for your loss. As you can see we've had plenty of bad news on this thread and good news as well. We're all hear for each other!


----------



## Justme43

Peachy - I am sorry to hear that. I know you were at work and a phone call may have been the best option at the time for the doctor - BUT news like that is a bit much to handle in the course of a day at work. The doc could've showed a little more compassion and perhaps scheduled a later call or asked you to come in. Any other way that wouldn't make it seem so routine. 

Really sorry honey.


----------



## Rainshiny

Terri!!! I texted you but wanted to say how crappy the doc is to be so technical and that I'm falling to pieces for you!!! Let us help in any way we can... There's no words for situations like these. I know in some time you'll find peace and a new plan like u always have before.. You are so strong!!! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128144;&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## Neener

:cry::cry::cry: Noooooo! So sorry, Terri! It's not fair at all. My heart breaks for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I wish I could make things better for you. I'll be thinking of you and your DH. Take time to process and heal this weekend and treat yourself to whatever you can find solace in. We are all here for you. :flower:

JustMe - welcome and so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks girls. I'll be rooting for you from the sidelines.


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - my heart is aching for you. I'm so sorry to hear this. I could also give the doctor a left hook (he'd never see it coming). I wish I could be there to give you a real hug too x x x


----------



## Spudtastic

Just Me - Welcome. This is the best place for support as pretty much everyone here knows what you are going through. I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you get your rainbow soon.

Fezzle - I meant to say before because I am a crazy research/google person I looked through so many threads etc before I got my combined nt scan/blood results, just so I knew what I could expect. From my searching it seemed that ladied around the 40 mark were automatically given a higher risk ratio due to there age. I hope it's the same for you. I'm sure that Harmony test will be just fine and that they get the results to you quickly.


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi all, I've been periodically popping in stalking and always rooting for you all.

Terri, I'm just so sorry to see your news:hugs:. Wishing you all the best and lots of love. Although I know you'll be just fine, your attitude is simply amazing, IF is just a bitch and I'm so sorry this has happened to you. :hugs:


----------



## Lee37

Oh Terri my heart just sank! :nope: :sad1: Im so very sorry to hear about the news and the way you received it! :hugs: You have been through an awful lot in a short period of time, this is just not fair!! Having been through losses around the same I know how tough that was, alone, without the process of IVF, its ups n downs and now this news. Ugh! :dohh: 

I hope you will be able to have some fun this weekend to take your mind off of things. I will be thinking of you and praying for you. :flower:


----------



## Lee37

Welcome Justme. So sorry for you loss. :hugs: Hoping that your dreams come true soon! :flower:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Oh Terry. I'm am so sorry hun :hugs: I don't even have any words except that F%@#/*$ sucks. I wish I was there to give you a big hug.


----------



## Fezzle

Spud- that's what I've been seeing with my research as well so thanks for backing that up!


----------



## Vonn

Thinking of you, Terri. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry Terri :hugs: I was hoping for better news. Please take care of yourself. Thinking of you and your hubby :hugs:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

That was a lot to catch up on! I read it all and promptly forgot what I read. Serious mummy brain.

Ellie likes to sleep all day and grumble all night so I am extremely tired and my life revolves around the bed and the couch most of the time.

I wish we had our group on FB! I feel so bad I keep forgetting to log in here and see how everyone is going! 

Ellie is almost 2 months now. She smiles and gurgles and makes cute noises. Is starting to favour her mum over everyone else... all in all she is a very good baby! I just wish her sleep patterns were aligned better as I can't sleep through the day unless it's sleeping in. 

I will put up a photo shortly. Just hard to on my phone to upload to a third party and link back.. but I will!

:flower:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Ellie is 8 weeks old, over 9 lbs now! 

https://oi59.tinypic.com/2duxu1l.jpg


----------



## Fezzle

Great pics, Caribbean! She's a doll!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Caribbean - Ellie is just beautiful. I can't believe she's two months already.

Neener - I hope you don't mind me asking but where did you get your user name from? Also I meant to say, I never take my three a day prenatals three times a day. I usually take them all at once. I had such bad morning sickness until 20 weeks that if I took them in the morning or evening they would be vomited back up so I just had to take all three at lunch time.

Terri - I'm still thinking about you every day and I'm sending 'cyber hugs' with my thoughts.


----------



## penelopejones

Adorable pics, Carib! She's just too cute. 

Thinking about you too, Terri. 

How's everyone else doing this weekend?


----------



## TTC74

Adorable pics Carib! 

AFM - I moved into a house from an apmt this weekend. VERY exciting. I also had a very light 3 day AF. That concerns me. Hopefully, it had to do with methotrexate or something. I don't know. I'm praying that we are successful this month in TTC. I can't really afford much more in the arena of assisted reproduction. If we're not successful, though, I'll start trying IUI with injectables again in November (which is the earliest I can come up with the cash).


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all, happy Monday (grumble grumble)

caribbean - Ellie is so adorable! that smile must melt you each and every day!

TTC - I hope things can happen naturally for you too before going down the IUI route. Good luck!!

penelope - how are you feeling? when is your next scan or test date again?

FF girls - how'd you do this weekend? I'm winning in one but he has Luck and someone else going tonight. I just hope Luck has the same kind of week as he did last week. the other one, I suck and should just throw in the towel now - my team is horrible. Maybe I can make some key changes based on the injuries from this weekend....that's my only hope.

afm - day 4 of stims tonight with my first follicle scan in the morning. Hopefully things are going in the right direction. I'm not feeling fuller or more bloated just yet, just sleepy and slight headaches from the meds. It's still early, though. I think I stimmed for 10 days last time.


----------



## Lanfear333

Wish-my team sucks and I'm currently losing this week by almost 78 points. I benched Manning in favor of Foles and am kicking myself for doing so. I still have one more player for tonight, but it's impossible for me to come back. I'm hoping I got enough points to get me out of last place in the league, at least.


----------



## AugustBride6

Did any of you ladies catch the interview with Trya & Chrissy Teigen on Fab Life? If you didnt, you can watch it on youtube. They talked about infertility and their own struggles. :thumbup:


----------



## TTC74

I'm super paranoid about these 2 months that I'm going au natural TTC. When the RE was looking for the fetus at my 6 week ultrasound, he mentioned that my lining was thin. My periods have gotten super light over the past year or two. So, now I'm afraid that my body just cannot sustain a pregnancy without injectables. I hope that's not the case, though. I'm so broke, I'm really praying for another miracle BFP - this one in the uterus.


----------



## Wish2BMom

august - tyra is in this week's People and said something about going through IVF. Just a one-liner, though. I'll look up the interview - thank you!

TTC - are there any known supplements that help with uterine lining plumping? I bet Vonn knows!! VONN??


----------



## penelopejones

Wish - Good luck with the scan! Keep us posted on those follies. 

TTC, congrats on the move. I bet there are some supplements you could take for the lining. I just googled in and of course there's a ton of information to sort through. One site recommended raspberry leaf tea, dong quai, royal jelly--stuff I've seen listed for fertility in general. Of course those supplements get expensive too.... 

I'm going to the "spa" birthing center tomorrow for a tour, but I'm sticking with my current provider for this week at least because I have the harmony test on Friday morning. I figure I can decide after that whether to switch. I've been sneezing and have a stuffy nose a lot and can't figure out if that's a pregnancy thing or if I'm getting sick. I had pretty bad pregnancy rhinitis and allergies with my daughter.


----------



## Lanfear333

TTC-I took Vitamin E to thicken my lining. My periods did get longer and heavier. It's worth a try. It actually helps with egg health, too. Double bang for your buck.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning all - just an update on my scan. We only showed 2 follies so far but it's still early, so she wasn't concerned at all. I stimmed for 11 days last time, I only have 4 days under my belt so far. I didn't expect a large number. I get the call this afternoon with my next instructions, but I'll probably go back on Fri morning.

PJ - good luck with your Harmony test. I'm sure you're worried but you'll pass with flying colors. 

august - I don't cry much about this infertility junk, I try not to let it take over and get me down, try to take an 'it is what it is' approach but that little snippit of Tyra choking up got me.


----------



## TTC74

Lanfear333 said:


> TTC-I took Vitamin E to thicken my lining. My periods did get longer and heavier. It's worth a try. It actually helps with egg health, too. Double bang for your buck.

Thanks! I read just a little while ago that Vit E and a B Complex was good for lining. So, I placed an expedited order for both. Fx!


----------



## Neener

Hi friends! :dance:

Terri - You have been on my mind all weekend. You're tough as nails and I know you will be ok, but you're in my thoughts. Here's some puppy hugs for you :dog::dog::dog::dog:

Fezzle - thinking of you for your testing. I'm sure your embie will pass with flying colors, but I imagine it's nerve-wrecking in the meantime.

Caribbean - Ellie is gorgeous. So happy for your family.

Spud - Thanks for the prenatal tips. I have 2 more weeks of my one-day before I plunge into 3-a-day world. I'll give it a solid effort for a while but I'm almost certain I will take them all at once after a few weeks. Although I don't have the MS/nausea justification you do. Neener is a nickname given to me about 20 years ago. My real name is Haneen...my little cousins (yes, the ones I play Fantasy FB with now) couldn't pronounce my full name so they would call me Neen. In high school I had a friend that would add and -er to everyone's names and Neener stuck. I used it as a screename and email for many many years 

TTC - congrats on the move! I'm mid packing at the moment and hubs starts driving to Cali next week. I abhor moving! I'm praying for a rainbow baby for you this month.

Wish - Cheering for your follies :yipee:

PJ - Good luck with your testing. Sorry about the rhinitis. It very well could be allergies too...they are awful here at the moment. Just hope it's not a sickness.

August - yes! I saw the clip of Tyra and Chrissy and i thought of you girls immediately! I'm so glad it's being talked about more openly now. Last weekend I went to a BBQ and I overheard a lady say "I went through 5 pregnancies to get my 3 kids" and I really admired her openness.

Hi Lan, Taurus, Vonn, Nikki, and everyone else.

As for Fantasy FB I won again this week...but it came down to the wire. I won by less than half a point! I was the top scorer too and I should have had a lot more points but Lacy was injured and I had Torrey Smith and Amari Cooper on my bench who brought in 43 points! Thank goodness I didn't start Tony Romo this week! Gonna need to research some replacement players. I just wish my real team would actually win a game :brat:

AFM - I'm so confused and frustrated by my cycle. TTC I feel like we are cycle twins. I had very light spotting Thurs - Sunday but nothing like a normal period. In fact it was more like what I hear people describe as breakthrough bleeding. (And I've tested with 2 BFNs). So now I'm nervous I didn't ovulate this month. Of course I wasn't temping or using OPKs, so I have no idea. I hope this is a side effect of taking provera last month to stop my crazy cycle? But now I wonder if this is how it all started? Breakthrough bleeding from an anovulatory cycle followed by crazy bleeding the next month due to old blood needing to come out. Goodness I hope that's not the case. Since we are in the middle of moving I'm going to wait one more cycle and see if my body sorts things out and then just try to find an RE in Cali if necessary. I've never had this many issues with my cycles.


----------



## Vonn

TTC-- ditto what the others said, plus I've also read that red rasp leaf tea can be helpful. I hope you can get pg naturally, the money stuff is such a huge bummer.

Wish--glad you are feeling good about the follie check! Did you have an antral follicle count done before you started stims? I'm curious about how they compare. Can't believe the retrieval is so close. I can't remember if you are having the chromosomal testing done.

Penelope--I hope you are just getting a short-lived cold. They are certainly going around here. DH has had one and I have been a hand-washing maniac, trying to avoid catching it. I totally nag him to wash his hands when he's sick, I wish he would just remember.

August--thanks for the heads up on this, I watched it too and got a little teary. It's good reinforcement that this stuff is emotionally stressful and a lot of work. We have to be good to ourselves.

Terri--still thinking of you everyday. I hope you are okay, I can't bear to think of you over there in MD heartbroken and angry. :cry:

AFM--DH and I have a consult with CNY Fertility tomorrow morning. It's 30 min on the phone with a nurse practitioner. I am coming up with my list of questions, excited to talk with them! We are still a ways off of going there. Still waiting to have some other immune tests done & none of my drs will respond to me. I was hoping not to waste another cycle waiting, but it looks that way. Then the final IUI, and if that doesn't work, then on to IVF. I am really hopeful that with getting the fibroid & polyp out, healing my gut and getting rid of the candida, and treating any issues that come up in the tests (hopefully there will be none), my final IUI will be all that we need. Fx, Fx, Fx. But gotta keep waiting first.


----------



## Vonn

Neener--we were writing at the same time. I hope your move goes well, sounds stressful but really exciting! Bummer about the weird cycle. I hope it gets sorted. I sometimes wonder if weird things happened in my cycles before I was watching everything going on down there with an eagle eye & I just didn't even give it much thought. It's hard to imagine, but I obsess so much more now that I can't imagine not wondering/worrying!


----------



## Neener

Thanks, Vonn! Ya, I'm pretty sure my cycle wasn't perfect before I noted every little variation, but this is absurd. Is it too much to ask that my brain and body be on the same page?

So excited for your call! Also hoping you get a natural (and cheap) BFP before you bring the big guns out!


----------



## Wish2BMom

neener - good luck on the move! perhaps all of the stress of looking for a job and moving cross-country has affected everything? maybe your body is just sending you the signal to 'don't worry about me, we'll skip this month - go find us a nest and income and we'll get back to me!' ;)

vonn - I looked up what candida is and wow - that sounds really....annoying? Very interesting, at the same time, though, how you can figure it all out with foods and such. I'm really sorry you're having to clear that out, though. "Leaky gut"?? can they name it something else?? Good luck at your intro appt! I really hope you get those additional testing appointments squared away ASAP so you guys can start up again. To answer your question on me - we had a suppression check last Tuesday morning to make sure I didn't have any plump follies before starting stims. Is that what you mean? 

Yeah, I mean, I'm not psyched about 2 but as long as everyone at the office is happy, then I am too. Hopefully more decide to blossom over the next 3 days. :flower:


----------



## Vonn

Wish--I thought it worked the same with IUI as it does with IVF, but maybe not. For IUIs you get your AFC done on day 2 or 3 to see how many antral baby follicles are waiting on deck. (Young, healthy ladies can have 10+ follicles on each ovary...I always have between 2-5 total.) It's an indication as to how well you will stim, though I have read about women whose ovaries recruit more follicles once being stimmed, so their final count can be a lot higher than the AFC. I always hope that's what will happen with me.

As for the candida, it is SUPER annoying! Luckily, it's not debilitating, though it can be if it's really severe. Gut health impacts so much, so if it's out of whack that spells trouble. Ladies, if you need to, take probiotics to keep your good & bad gut bacteria balanced -- esp if you have to take antibiotics! I'm pretty sure that's how my issue started years and years ago. I really hope I can get things balanced out. I'm trying to stay on the diet for 4 months really strict. The candida feeds off sugar, so it makes you want to eat anything that turns to sugar in your body, sweets and dairy (ice cream...), carbs (a baguette...), alcohol (red wine...). I should not be writing these out, it's making me want them! I haven't cheated yet & want to stay strong. :wacko:


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - I'm thinking of you and your follies and i'm sending through good vibes. I really hope they do well for you this cycle.

Von - Am I right in thinking candida is the same as thrush? I've been tested (again) recently because I get frequent bouts of itchiness but it came back negetive. I have had other tests too so for me the cause isn't really obvious. I always wear cotton, wash correctly and with natural products only and use non chemical toilet paper.
Even without the positive tests I have found a connection between itchiness and diet. The exact foods you mention above cause a flare up. Unfortunately my favourite cinnamon rolls are the worst culprits. 
I need to take a probiotic. I suspect a leaky gut too. Once this baby is born I need to be strict. I can't at the moment with the nausea and the limits on what I can or can't eat.

Vonn - do you make kefir water or kombucha? I try but I'm super busy or have been sick so my brews get forgotten and I have to start again. They are good for gut health.

One writer I really like here in New Zealand is Dr Libby. 
This is just a general comment because I've been caught up in the moment of the post but Dr Libby's site is worth checking out. She promotes real food and balancing sex hormones and healing a leaky gut, amongst many other things.

https://www.drlibby.com/


----------



## TTC74

After a little research, I've decided to follow a vitamin and herbal supplement regime. I will be taking all 3 fertileaid products (fertileaid, fertile CM, and OvaBoost), Vitamin E, and a B Complex Vitamin. Hopefully, that will boost my chances on all fronts.


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - interesting! that might have been my first appt before my first cycle. And I don't know what the lady saw - she said I had 11. But then after stimming, I ended up with 7. Soooooo no idea where she saw the extra 4. But I didn't have that one this time - just went straight from suppression to stimming. Maybe at my supp check, they did this but I think she was just making sure I wasn't plumping up.
Good luck on keeping that strict diet - that would take an act of god for me not to touch at least one of those things. 

spud - thank you for your thoughts! I said in another thread that I'm going to be really crushed if things don't work out this time. I'm already in love with what's to come, if it's to come. And since we started this stuff, I had a sneaking suspicion that it would take 2 tries. So I hope I'm right!
that stinks that you have thrush! That also sounds very annoying!! Glad you can curb it with diet, too, though.

TTC - great news! good luck on taking all those pills. I'm still struggling to take these 3-a-day prenatals.


----------



## Vonn

Wish--I love that you are already in love with what's to come, that's very sweet! Excited to see what's on the next scan.

Spud--yes, thrush is the same as candida. Damn yeasty fungusy thing. I don't have issues with vaginal yeast infections, mine is a digestive tract thing, but it can be in any of those places. Sorry to hear you've struggled with something, either that or something similar. I looked at the link you sent and Dr Libby seems great, I love practitioners like that! I have never made my own kefir or kombucha, but I have taken both. Right now I can't have fermented but I'll be adding it back in in a week or two. I might try to make my own coconut milk kefir. I have used cow's milk kefir in the past in my smoothies & tried goat's milk kefir once (no thanks!), but haven't ever found one made with coconut. Some places say dairy kefir is okay, but others say no dairy at all. There's a lot of inconsistency so I am trying to sort through it all and do what feels most right.

TTC--I just thought of something else that can help increase blood flow to the reproductive organs: yoga. There are a number of yoga poses that are supposed to be helpful, Legs Up the Wall is one I can think of off-hand. And of course, yoga is good for stress reduction, which we all need help with! I need to get back into that.

Hope everyone else is doing welll! Terri--:kiss:


----------



## penelopejones

Hi everyone. I had a little scare today. I was at work and went to the bathroom. When I wiped, there was blood. I went straight home (about a 20 minute drive) and when I got out there was a gush of blood. So I called the midwife (I've transferred to the new birthing center I told you about it), and they told me to straight in. The midwives checked me and found the heartbeat, but got me an appointment for an ultrasound at the clinic across the street. Thankfully the ultrasound showed the baby to be just fine--it was wiggling around and measured a day or two ahead (11 weeks, 2 days). But they did see a subchorionic bleed and said we'd just have to watch and hope it will clear up. I'm on "pelvic rest." The worst thing is my husband is working until 9 tonight and then all day tomorrow, until 9 again. I wish I could just put myself on bed rest for a day but I have to take care of my daughter. I feel awful but I put her to bed at 6:30 because I just wanted to lie down. (Poor thing got out of bed and was playing for a while before I went in and put her down again.). Anyway, send some good vibes my way if you can! I'm really hoping everything will be okay. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Vonn, that diet sounds tough, but you can stick with it! (Sort of like the cleanse I did, although I was allowed some whole grains. Can you eat any grains?) 

Good luck with the move, Neener. Hopefully your cycles will even out after the stress of the move is over. 

TTC, your vitamin regime sounds good. I hope that will fix the problem!


----------



## Justme43

penelopejones said:


> Hi everyone. I had a little scare today. I was at work and went to the bathroom. When I wiped, there was blood. I went straight home (about a 20 minute drive) and when I got out there was a gush of blood. So I called the midwife (I've transferred to the new birthing center I told you about it), and they told me to straight in. The midwives checked me and found the heartbeat, but got me an appointment for an ultrasound at the clinic across the street. Thankfully the ultrasound showed the baby to be just fine--it was wiggling around and measured a day or two ahead (11 weeks, 2 days). But they did see a subchorionic bleed and said we'd just have to watch and hope it will clear up. I'm on "pelvic rest." The worst thing is my husband is working until 9 tonight and then all day tomorrow, until 9 again. I wish I could just put myself on bed rest for a day but I have to take care of my daughter. I feel awful but I put her to bed at 6:30 because I just wanted to lie down. (Poor thing got out of bed and was playing for a while before I went in and put her down again.). Anyway, send some good vibes my way if you can! I'm really hoping everything will be okay.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. Vonn, that diet sounds tough, but you can stick with it! (Sort of like the cleanse I did, although I was allowed some whole grains. Can you eat any grains?)
> 
> Good luck with the move, Neener. Hopefully your cycles will even out after the stress of the move is over.
> 
> TTC, your vitamin regime sounds good. I hope that will fix the problem!

Thank GOD things are looking good and your little baby is okay. I know it is hard but please try to get some rest and take it easy. 

Thinking of you and sending prayers:hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Penelope - thank goodness that everything looks okay. I'm keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks guys! I think the bleeding seems to be lessening so that is a good sign. And I found this article and it made me feel a lot better: 

https://www.obgynnews.com/home/arti...ematoma/a0ee81fab6bef4e34d68d815eadc9cda.html


----------



## Fezzle

PJ- how scary! I've seen a number of women on here with SCHs and all their babies have been fine. It's good when they can find a definite reason for the bleeding and that it's one that doesn't affect the foetus.


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, penelope! I'm so glad things are ok but that is so scary. I'm glad you saw the little one wiggling on the screen!!

I'll update in the morning after my next u/s. I'm about to fall asleep on my keyboard...:sleep: and it's only 4:30!!


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks everyone. I think the bleeding has mostly stopped so I am just taking it easy and resting up. Here's a pic from the ultrasound. Does anyone believe in the "nub theory" of gender? My daughter says she would like a baby brother but is saying "no, thank you" to the idea of a baby sister.
 



Attached Files:







11 week scan.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi pj.
I totally believe in the nub theory. I had all girl guesses for mine on the gender prediction websites. But you can't see a nub in your ultrasound and it's too early too. You need a sideways ultrasound (saggital) around 13 weeks. 13 to 14 weeks is the most accurate. At 11 weeks boy and girl nubs look the same.
Cute ultrasound by the way. Sorry to hear about your scare and I'm glad it's all ok.


----------



## penelopejones

Ya, baby was actually upside down and dancing around. I'm going to get the Harmony test anyway and maybe find out the sex early... There's another picture with a nub, I think, and it's pointing down, but like you say, probably too early to tell.


----------



## Fezzle

I can never figure out those nubs, but that's a great picture! The best part is when you see all the moving around during the scan!


----------



## Wish2BMom

pj - love the scan! looks like you have a little robot in there b/c you can see where everything connects! :) I mean that in the cutest way possible!

what eez dees nub theory? I could google but that takes away from conversation :)

2nd scan this morning didn't show any growth. I'm deflated. I assume they'll have to change up my protocol somehow. At least I hope that's what we do and we don't cancel altogether. Money down the tubes, as well as hope. I just hope it hasn't been anything i've done or not done. I'll get the call this afternoon from the nurse after she gets my blood work results back and looks over everything.


----------



## Lanfear333

PJ-Glad to hear the bleeding has almost stopped. Cute pic.

Wish-I hope you are able to move forward.

Just stalking along. 33 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## terripeachy

Hey everyone. 
Vonn-never worry about me. Even though my thing on the side says 'angry' I'm not angry not heartbroken. I'm fine. It's been a long road, and I wasn't expecting much, but in the grand scheme of things, I've been childless for 38 years, what's the difference if I'm childless forever? I have a fab life. And speaking of my life, my besties and I are sleepless in Seattle!! We're going to Vancouver today and then we have a few more sightseeing days in Seattle so I'm happy. My bible verse of the week is Matthew 6:34. In summary, no sense worrying about anything. 

Penelope-glad all is well and I agree with Fezzle. There are plenty of people with sch and they are fine/babies are fine. 

Wish- :hugs: it's still early, Sunshine. Don't be deflated just yet. It's such an arduous process and each day yields a different emotion, but just think positively and it will work out either way. 

Lanfear-yeah, 33 weeks!!!

Neener-it's so crazy that our cycles become wonky when we start TTC. It's probably always been wonky, we just didn't know. Hopefully things will clear up soon and you can get a fresh start. And good luck with the move!

Justme-hey!!

Hi to everyone else. Sorry I'm a little self absorbed at this point.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks lan and terri - of course I'm googling immediately. DH came in and saw me with an article up and goes 'there's no sense worrying - can't do anything about it'. Ugh, I KNOWWWWWW but I WANNAAAAAA research!' :grr:
But yes, nothing we can do so I need to shake it off and deal. Eat well, keep skipping caffeine (though I have had 3 cups of coffee this week, maybe) and alcohol. 
And terri, you did pop into my mind when I was leaving the appt this morning - I've been child-free my whole life, and I have a pretty awesome life, so I guess I have to remember to keep that in mind as well. 
Good thing things at work are slow right now. I can't concentrate very well.

terri - I hope you're having an absolute blast in the PAC NW!! Make sure you get some cheeeeeeese from Beeeeecher's, down near the Market. Some of the aged cheddar and gouda and the curds and then......ahhh I feel like Homer Simpson......

lan - I can't believe you're 33 weeks already. Holy cow.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--a girls trip sounds soooo fun! Have a blast and be a little self-absorbed, you deserve it! So good to hear from you. :flower:

Wish--ughhhh, sometimes even the hard parts are extra hard. For my last IUI when they were trying to stim me for multiple follicles, I did not respond initially to the meds. Nothing, even my lining got worse. So they had me stop for a week, come back in, and then they had me start over. The second try at stimming in the same cycle worked to get me two follicles. Not that this is what will happen for you (certainly not the measly 2 follicles, you crush that), but an example of how things can go wonky and then get back on track. Try not to analyze too much, I know it's soooo hard!

Penelope--so glad things have settled down & the bleeding has stopped. What a cute pic of the baby! I don't know what the nub theory is, either. I also don't know about what caused your bleeding. I guess I know a lot about TTC and random, weird health issues, but practically nothing about pregnancy. (I hope I get to learn some day.) You all are teaching me!

Lanfear--it's official, time for another bump pic!

Fezzle & Spud--bumps to share yet???? Hope you are both well!


----------



## penelopejones

Wish, hopefully they'll figure out the right protocol for you! Hang in there. 

Terri, Have fun in Vancouver. Such a beautiful city when it isn't raining. Seattle, too! 

So does anybody know about guidelines for SCH (subchorionic hematoma) once it has healed? I'm on pelvic rest right now but I'm wondering about exercise. I was all set up to sign up for one of those barre classes but I cancelled for this week. I paid for the month though. I have an appointment in two weeks so I guess I'll ask then. I was hoping to be more active throughout this pregnancy but I don't want to risk any more bleeding... 

Vonn, what's new with you? 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## terripeachy

We had a fantastic time in Vancouver. We went to the public market on Granville Island, Stanley Park and we did this awesome Interactive ride called Fly Over Canada. It was such a great day!

Today we're doing the Pike Place Market tour, Harbor Cruise, probably going to the space needle and then dinner. My bestie and I have been up at 4am almost every day, so we just get our showers and chill at Starbucks until my sister and other bestie wake up. Loving my birth city, that's for sure. I didn't realize how much I missed the west coast.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Good Morning ladies! Sorry I haven't been by in a while, I have so much to catch up on.

Terry - I hope you are enjoying your vacation. 

PJ - sorry about your scare, but I'm glad you are doing better. Sorry I don't know about SCH, but I think Mommylov had that a couple months ago and she us doing well.

Vonn - I'm on my phone so can't read back to your update, but I think you are getting ready to start ivf right?

Wish - I hope they figure th I ngs out for ya soon. 

AFM - just waiting for AF to start and then I get my transfer date. I started estrace 1 week ago and took my last BCP Tuesday so AF should arrive any day. I had a bad allergic reaction to something about 2 weeks ago a swelled up like a blowfish. Since then I have been on prednisone which is hell. Always hungry, no sleep, it's alwful. I tapered off to my last pill today do hoping I get back to normal. I've gained 10 lbs this past week. 

Anyway, I'm really freaking out about this FET as its our last chance and last frostie.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you for your thoughts, all - the office doesn't want to switch things up just yet so we're still a go. I had to shoot up in a House of Blues bathroom last night and will tonight, but at least I'll be on the right schedule. I've stopped spotting from my BCP-induced AF so hopefully I'm on the upswing now. I'm clearly looking for any sign that these meds are finally working. Another ultrasound tomorrow morning at the main office an hour away. I really hope they see something growing and the lining thickening. My estrogen was only at 45 yesterday and it needs to be over 1000 for it to show any maturation. 

vonn - have you gotten the insurance stuff figured out yet? are people finally responding to you?

hope - so excited for your transfer. I am keeping everything crossed that it all works out!

PJ - I don't know of any guidelines since I haven't gone through it but the barre classes, I didn't feel, were too strenuous on your body (twisting/cardio/bouncing-wise), so I'd think that is probably safe for you. I'm sure you'd want to check with your doc, though, since...yanno...i'm not one. ;)

terri - glad you're having such a great time! I'm sure it's very refreshing and healing to be with your bestie having a ball in your birth town. :) Remember - cheeeeeese...heehee!

hope everyone is having a great weekend! Good luck tomorrow to the FF ladies!


----------



## Lee37

Penelope that mustve been so scary! I'm so glad everything is going to be ok.

Wish & Hope - I've got fingers and toes crossed for you both! 

Terri- nice to see you here and glad your vacation is going good. Hope the rest of the trip is great!


----------



## TTC74

Terri - so glad you're enjoying yourself. 

AFM - Just waiting for that positive OPK. I'm getting closer based on today's OPK (see my journal for a pic if you're interested). I also finally got EW CM this morning. So, O must be just around the corner. I'm so excited about this cycle since I know that I can get a fertilized egg. I just need it to implant in my uterus rather than my tube like last time.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hope - I completely missed your allergic reaction! Do you know what it was? that's crazy!! i'm sorry you had to go through that. If it's not one thing, it's another, huh?

TTC - here's to O coming soon! i'm sure your timing will be just right.

my scan yesterday wasn't great - still no follies over 11, but one was coming in at 10.2. So hopefully tomorrow's scan will show one or two getting up there. The nurse that called said there was a rise in estrogen, the lining thickened from 3+ to 6+ and we had that one follicle bordering on 11. He did say that I was having a 'slow burn' but the doc didn't want to change anything since we were now starting to see a rise. Sooooooo....fingers crossed for tomorrow!

I hope you're all doing well today! Any new yummy fall recipes planned? I love fall food - cozy and warm!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--glad to hear there is growth. It's a good sign that the estrogen is increasing. It is interesting how things can vary so much from cycle to cycle. When do you go back??

As per your recipe request, here's a link to one I just made and loved! It's a little odd, but turned out great. Now, mind you I am on a crazy diet and grasping at straws for ways to veer off the cooked veggies and meat path. I was skeptical about this, but it actually turned out amazing, rich , creamy, and cinnmon-y. I used apples instead of pears. YUM.
https://healingfamilyeats.com/roasted-cinnamon-pear-oatmeal-aip/

TTC--good luck!

Hope--I totally understand your ramped-up emotions, it makes perfect sense. Just try to do some calming things to balance them out. As for the allergic reaction, yikes! Hope you are recovering.

Penelope--I hope you aren't on bed rest. How ya feeling?

Lee--And how are you doing?

Hi to everyone else!

AFM--I am still waiting for my clinic to submit the tests they agreed to do to my insurance co for prior authorization (just to be sure about coverage). It has probably been about a month since I asked for this. I left a message a week and half ago and again today with the insurance liason at my RE clinic. She is completely ignoring me. I am sooo peeved. I'm not interested in moving forward if I can have these tests done. And I have an appt with my primary care dr tomorrow to rejigger thyroid meds and talk about the other tests I'd like to see if she will run for me (since the RE won't). Waiting, just waiting. 

And I spotted for 4 days in the middle/2nd half of my cycle, which doesn't usually happen. Hoping it's not residual consequences from the polypectomy/hysteroscopy. I'm not temping so I don't really know where I am at. Have had very little cm, esp ewcm. I think I will temp again next cycle just to see if anything has changed post-surgery.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you for the recipe, vonn! That does sound weird but delicious. Is spaghetti squash the same as acorn squash? I'll have to try to find this.
Man, your office is aggravating me! You'd think they'd want to get on it and get you paying the big bucks for the IVF treatment. Good luck with all of that - I really hope it wraps up soon. Not like any of us have a ton of time, here.

lee - how are you feeling?

TTC - how are all of those new vitamins doing?

I feel like we've lost quite a few of this crew and it makes me sad. Though I realize nothing can stay the same forever. We're on here for support during our TTC trials and once we finally get one, life changes forever. Or if it doesn't work out, it's still time to move on. I'm glad we're all here for each other during this rough time - just know that I'll miss you all if and when you or I move on. 
<sappy moment DONE>

I had another scan this morning and I still just have the one follicle that's growing - up to 12.4 today. But my lining is still thin, in the 6's. Nothing really to measure on my right side and my left only had one more measuring at 8.8. So I have a feeling we'll be canceling this cycle by the end of the week. Which means we'll have to wait until next year to try again. By then I'll be 40 and I know my chances will be that much lower. This whole thing just sucks.
Sorry to be a total bummer today!


----------



## TTC74

I'm so sorry Wish. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that your follies spring to life and your lining plumps up. I'm going to be 41 in December. So, I can totally relate to the aging issue. 

AFM - The vitamins and supplements don't seem to be hurting at the very least. I'm waiting to O currently. My OPK was fairly dark last night (see my journal or blog for a pick). So, I'm hoping to pop a positive OPK tonight. If not, I'm sure it will be positive by tomorrow night. I usually don't get much warning. Usually, once I start getting darker, I turn positive right away. With all the supplements, though, who knows?


----------



## AugustBride6

Sorry you are having a such a rough time Wish. Why can't our bodies just cooperate? It can be so aggravating! Hang in there, you aren't out of the race yet!:hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Vonn - thank you so much for that recipe! I just cooked a spaghetti squash last night, so I have a bit to play with. Keep on your clinic and make sure they listen to you and follow up. If you don't feel like you are getting the right attention switch clinics. I wish I had before I got Neck deep in all this.

Wish - sorry things aren't moving along well. Its so frustrating, I'll be 40 soon too.

Ttc - FXD for o.....get to BDing.

AFM - I got my transfer date of 10/14 if my lining cooperates. They are hoping by lining is ready a few days early because my Dr goes away for a week and if my lining isnt ready, we will have to cancel this cycle. That would mean postponing till the new year and when I'm 40 :(

Hi to everyone else, it seems likecwe need lots if hugs and PMA out there.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh Hope - :hugs: for both of us!!! I hope your lining cooperates and you don't have to push this off.

August - I know you just had a hell of a time with your body not cooperating either, so here are some for you too :hugs:

ttc - yep, get to :sex:!!

got the call from the office and we're going to continue for a few more days - the doc is hoping that the few on my right get into gear and pop. I guess I'd have to reach 3 follicles measuring at at least 17 for us not to cancel. Another u/s tomorrow and I'd assume daily throughout the rest of the week. FX'ed!!!


----------



## TTC74

Wish - Fx!


----------



## terripeachy

:hugs: to all the ladies feeling down in the dumps. You know I've totally been there, and you just have to think positively and being 40 isn't all that bad. ha! It sucks when it comes to fertility stuff, but don't waste your chance this time around if things are right. Next cycle or next month, they may be more optimal, so spend wisely. it's frustrating that we're in this boat to begin with, but you don't want to waste eggs, meds or money when things aren't where they should be.

:hugs: to myself for feeling refreshed and revived! Seattle was amazing, and I already want to go back. If you ever get the chance to do a food tour, totally do it! That may have been my favorite part of the trip. Well, that and walking through Stanley Park in Vancouver, and catching up with my old middle/high school friends, and hanging with my sister, and winning fantasy football (week two for me being 'Manager of the Week'!, and going on the harbor cruise, and waking up early and drinking coffee while I watch all the early morning runners pass by, and having more fun than kids at the pop culture museum (EMP), and making a music video and watching the replay, going to the top of the space needle etc...etc...HA!!HA!!

:wave: to everyone else!! Tonight...my bestie and I are going to see Kinky Boots at the theater. It's true, we can't get enough of each other. This just happened to be the date of my show ticket. hee hee.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--you do sound refreshed! Good for you. I've never been to Seattle and you are making me want to go right now. With you, actually!:haha: Where are you off to next?

Wish--oh, girl, so sorry this cycle is not as productive. I hope your ovaries (esp rightie) wake up a little more and produce a decent number so you don't have to cancel. How many follicles were retrieved last time? Fx for you! I agree that our community has shrunk some--well said. 

Hope--exciting that you have a transfer date! But, geez, why do they have to put so much pressure on you to produce a lining pronto? Have you recovered from the allergic reaction? And I know what you mean about moving on to a different dr if yours isn't responsive. I will for IVF, but that place will be out of state. And I have to have these tests done while still undergoing IUIs for them to be covered, so I'm kinda stuck with 'em for a minute.

TTC--hope the vits help. Get some good bd sessions in!

August--any more IUIs happening (if you are ovulating on the correct side)?

Lee--what's happening with you?

AFM--Well, I just got a message from the woman at my RE clinic & she said she did submit the prior auth & it just came back stating that prior auth is not required for these tests. She was confused by that because it didn't actually indicate whether the tests would be covered or not. She said I could call the insurance company and talk with them about it. ARGHHHHHH....:grr::grr: The insurance company CONSTANTLY gives me the wrong information, I don't want to call them! Yesterday, they told me this prior auth hadn't even been turned in yet, but somehow today it's already completed. They are also the ones who told me to do a prior auth in the first place to clarify if there is coverage for these tests. And then the answer comes back opposite of that. They make me sooooo frustrated. :gun::gun:

I did have a wonderful experience with my primary care dr this morning. She is the absolute best! She helped me submit another prior auth request for the tests the RE won't run. (This prior auth will probably return the same results as the other one, got that news an hour too late.) She was flabbergasted that they didn't automatically run all these tests before moving to the big gun IUIs/IVF. Good care is out there, sometimes it's just hard to find. :flower:


----------



## Lanfear333

I'm stalking, but had to catch up on so much I'm forgetting what to comment.

Vonn, Hope, Wish-keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies

TTC-It took three months for all my supplements to really make a difference.

Terri-I'm so glad you've had a lovely vacation. You really deserve it.

I will post a bump pic again soon. I've been taking them all in Rand's room, but the mirror I was using is no longer there. Going to have DH take one. I like seeing the changes happening in the room behind me as I get bigger.


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry for all the bad and so-so news this week! Wish, I hope your ovaries get into gear soon! Vonn, sorry you have to deal with all this insurance crap. It is such a pain in the butt. And Hope, that is exciting and also annoying that they've put you on such a strict timeline. Talk about stressful! 

Phew! Maybe we should all go to Seattle like Terri. I wish I could. 

The bleeding has thankfully stopped and I'm not on bed rest, thankfully. I've been taking it easy and will check in with my midwife next week before we head to Canada for Thanksgiving and to visit family. We'll be driving. We can break the trip up but it will still be a long haul for my daughter. I hope she'll do okay. 

As for recipes, I've been sort of into cooking lately (which isn't normal for me), so I've made chili and cornbread muffins, pulled bbq pork in the crockpot, and apple and pear crisp this week. I also bought some beef short ribs to put in the crockpot on Thursday. Tomorrow my husband is off so I'm hoping he'll make dinner but let's face it, we'll probably end up with take out.


----------



## Fezzle

:hugs: to everyone- I agree- let's all go to Seattle!

PJ- glad your bleeding as stopped. All of your food sounds delicious! I've been in an autumn food cooking mode lately too.

Lan- looking forward to the new bump shot!

Vonn- your insurance sounds so confusing! I'm glad you have some helpful people on the case though!

Wish and Hope- Fx both of your bodies behave and you can keep your cycles going!

TTC74- have you ovulated yet?

AFM- I feel like this pregnancy now is just revolving around waiting for these Harmony test results. It's been over a week now, so I could still be until the beginning of next week, but I'm still hoping they come earlier as the waiting is torture. The pregnancy itself seems fine though- I'm starting to get a more noticeable bump and hearing a nice heartbeat when I check with the doppler. I still haven't felt any movement yet though so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## TTC74

Fezzle - I sure hope your harmony test comes back quickly to help ease your peace of mind. 

AFM, I'm CD14 and waiting to O. My OPK turned pos last night and continues to be positive this morning. So, I'll likely O either tonight or tomorrow morning. Only time will tell!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I have set up an Instagram page for Ellie and her adventures if anyone is on there and would like to see her photos!

The username is ellie_ellie_bo_bellie


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning, all! 

vonn - I am having visions of dealing with my insurance carrier in the future on all of the bills that have not reached us yet...Sounds like you're getting close, though! Keep up the good fight! I'm so glad you're holding out and not doing anything TTC-related until you get these tests done. You're my Type-A Hero! To answer your question - last time I had 7 follies with 6 eggs.

fez - I'm sure your harmony test will come back passing with flying colors! Do the docs do any of the other 'regular' tests first and then that one just as a cherry on top b/c you're over 35? Do they suspect anything or are they thinking it's just status quo and you're good?

pj - so glad your bleeding stopped and you're doing well. Your family trip sounds wonderful - I just pictured the Charlie Brown Thanksgiving where they go through the snow to his grandmother's house (I think?) haha - don't know why that popped into my mind.

lan - looking forward to your next bump pic! What a great idea to have them all done in the baby's room!

terri - your trip sounds AMAZING! way to fit all of that in. I am always down for a food tour. Seattle is so beautiful - I've been twice but only for work so the only sightseeing I got to do was go down to Pike's Market. That was just wonderful, though. This is one of my fave pics I took (didn't take many and it's just with my phone). I just love the market with all of it's smells, colors and sights.

And you're right - DH smacked me with reality last night. I'm losing my mind to this TTC stuff and it's taking over my life. I need to take a step back and stop obsessing so much. It'll happen if it's going to happen and there's not much I can do about that (except not smoke crack). My scan this morning still only showed the one follicle, it's up to 13 now. My lining is almost at 8, which is the min thickness for things to happen. But if I don't have 2 more follicles measuring at 17 by Fri or Sat, then we'll cancel. So I'm pretty sure we'll cancel. Perhaps we can just BD all weekend, then, and the the one mature follicle's egg au natural. Doubtful but what else can we do. 40 is going to be great, with or without children. Maybe we'll get a puppy. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0501.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TTC74

Wish - A friend of mine told me to get a puppy and I would get pregnant. I got a puppy and 2 months later I was pregnant! Unfortunately, it was an ectopic. Still may be worth a shot! :haha:


----------



## Lanfear333

Had my 34 week appointment today. I've kind of stopped gaining weight, but he's still growing and is spot on. He appears to be head down and getting ready to go. Had my first painful contraction yesterday after having to walk a longer distance to my car. Getting so close. Can't wait to see his face! I will try to get DH to take that picture tonight or tomorrow, depending on which night he goes and hangs out with his brother.


----------



## Fezzle

Wish2BMom said:


> fez - I'm sure your harmony test will come back passing with flying colors! Do the docs do any of the other 'regular' tests first and then that one just as a cherry on top b/c you're over 35? Do they suspect anything or are they thinking it's just status quo and you're good?

It's both- basically it is just status quo for my age, but I'm labelled as high risk. The risk for any chromosomal abnormality when a woman will be 40 at term (as I'll be) is 1 in 66. My risk came back at 1 in 76, so slightly better than average. But, they consider 1 in 150 as the high risk cut off, so that is why I've come back as high risk. My NT measurement and other scan measurements have been fine according to those who have done them, so it all depends on the Harmony blood test now, where it will either say high risk is 99% that there's an abnormality and low risk is a 1 in 10000 chance. If I get pregnant again after this one, I'm going to skip the NT combined screening test completely and go straight to the Harmony test earlier.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Ladies

I haven't been popping in much lately because I'm a bit of a Debbie Downer at the moment. Many of you ladies are going through such tough times and I didn't want to be the sad pregnant lady.

Sadly though, I'm still a debbie downer today as we found out our beloved furry moggy friend has renal failure and the vets recommend he be put to sleep. We adopted him five years ago when he was about 10 years old so he has spent his retirement with us and is the most soft hearted cat you'd ever meet.

Hugs to everyone here. I will be on again when i'm feeling better and I can write individual replies. x x


----------



## AugustBride6

Oh Spud, my heart is breaking for you! Our furry children are our family too.


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-Sorry to hear about your cat. I like how animals live long lives, but then when they are ready to move on, it's always so sad because they've been a part of our lives for so long. :hugs:

Wish2-What a great picture. The flower markets were really cool and so cheap! I don't know how they can sell those beautiful flower bouquets for $5. The chili decorations were really cool too. I didn't take a picture of them like you did. My pics are of the fishmongers (ha ha), and the salmon/lobster. I hope more follies grow for you, but then again I still think that if I were in your situation, I would want MORE MORE. Definitely try naturally. That's what I'm doing. :dohh:

Lan-You ARE getting so close. It seems like just yesterday you were announcing you got a BFP. Crazy how time flies (and how long I've been on this site!). Are you feeling ok? How is your fantasy team doing? You would have loved the EMP museum. They had a room dedicated to Nintendo, and there were all sorts of games you could play. The only problem is that a lot of people hunkered down and you had to wait for someone to leave.

Caribbean-Glad Ellie is doing well. :)

AFM-Now that I'm back at work, I actually have work to do. Booo...Nothing else to report except I want to go by the fertility place and give the phlebotomists thank you cards. I'm actually out of thank you cards, so I have to get to the store first, and going to the store is never in my top ten list of things to do.


----------



## Fezzle

Spud- I'm so sorry about your cat. It sounds like you gave him a him a good retirement! 

I have good news- I had missed a call from the hospital where we had the Harmony test, so phoned back and got our results- all low risk (1 in 10000)! I'm definitely not doing the combined screening test again next time if we have another one.


----------



## Vonn

Fezzle--that is great news about your risk, congrats & enjoy the pregnancy! Also, good to know you feel the other test wasn't that necessary. I have no idea if things are done the same way on this side of the pond, but if/when I am in your position, I will keep all that in mind!

Spud--oh, I am so sorry about your sad pet news. Feel free to come on here and share all your feelings, both good and bad. Lord knows, I complain enough and no one has made me feel like a loser or told me to scram yet. Maybe we can help cheer you up!

Terri--welcome back to the working world, or the avoiding work world as is the case when I am on here.

Wish--how are you feeling today? I can't remember if you were getting another scan today or tomorrow. I hope a whole lot pop all at once, or that no more show up so that it's easy decision to either move forward or cancel. Why does it always get so complicated?!?!

Hi everyone else! :hi:

AFM--got nothing to report. Still just waiting on others. FF says I should get AF tomorrow, but I have no idea. My SIL gets married this weekend, so it'll be a Fri/Sat/Sun of wedding festivities. DH is not super close with her (neither am I). She can be confrontational/negative & she and her fiance tend to get into it, so I just hope there's no drama.


----------



## TTC74

Fezzle - That's wonderful news! 

Vonn - Sounds like you're likely to have AF for the big festivities. Ugh. Hope all is nice and calm. 

Spud - Sorry about your kitty. :hugs:

AFM - I'm waiting for O still. I expect to get my temp spike tomorrow based on my OPK and O symptoms. So, I'll fit in one more BD tonight to cover all my basis. Then, hopefully, I'll slide right into the TWW. 

Also, my car is in the shop. I've been having transmission issues. So, naturally, I'm terrified of the bill. They called me this morning and said they think they will be able to fix it for $250. I am SO hopeful that all goes well with that. I can handle that bill. A new tranny, I couldn't handle.


----------



## Vonn

TTC--a transmission fix for $250, that's a dream come true! I hope it works out. Cars can be so stressful.


----------



## AugustBride6

Fezzle- great news, now you can put that behind you!

Vonn...we are almost cycle buddies, AF came into town today. She is NOT being nice either. I'm blaming it on the Blood Moon. I hope you have better luck!

AFM...time files. My sister (who should be allowed to have children) had her baby this morning. Im excited to hold and smell that tiny little baby, I just hope I can hold my act together long enough while I am there. Oh well, life goes on. 
In other news....we are starting the process to adopt through the foster care system. Our first class is November 5th. Maybe a Baby C isn't in our deck of cards but a Little C is? We have a few cycles before we are going to start the clomid and figured we might as well use our free time to get the process going. DH calls it getting "pre-approved" :haha: 
It should be an exciting couple of months! :thumbup:


----------



## Vonn

August--what a blessing your family would/will be for some Little C whose been kicked around and not loved enough. Good for you guys, amazing! And I don't recall why you are waiting to start clomid. Did you tell us about this and I just don't remember?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri - Welcome back!!!

Spud - I'm sorry about your cat. I'm sure he was lucky to spend his last years with you. Not many people adopt an older cat.

Vonn - Hope you have some fun at the wedding and can hopefully just stay away from her as much as possible. Maybe because it's her wedding she won't be so negative.

TTC - Get to BDing :dust:

August - congrats on starting the adoption process. We have been thinking of that too, but it's hard to figure out where to start.

AFM - It's my BFF's babies 1st birthday this weekend. I watch him a couple times a week so we are super close, like a nephew. They are having the typical baby luau. Baby's first bday's are HUGE here in Hawaii with all the friends and family usually getting together for a luau/party. It's going to be a great weekend with lots and lots of people, food and fun. As for my FET schedule, I have labs on Monday, scan next Friday and then if all is good transfer will be the following Wed (Oct 14th). I'm oddly not nervous at all right now. Not to be a negative Nancy, but I think it's because in the back of my head I'm really not expecting it to work. Anyway...it's almost Friday yay and I'm so excited for the weekend!


----------



## AugustBride6

Vonn....We have a family trip planned to Hawaii at the end of June. We would like to be less than 8 months along to avoid any issues on the plane.


----------



## Lanfear333

Spud, I am so sorry about your cat. It is so hard to have to say goodbye to them.

Terri-This pregnancy does seem to be going by pretty quickly. My fantasy football team blows goats. I'm 0-3 and have 4 people on my bench that are hurt for this week. There's no one to trade for that's any good, and all my injured are supposed to heal quickly, so I'm keeping them for now. That museum sounds fabulous. I think DH and DS would have loved it, too.

Fezzle-I'm so glad the test came back with such great results! It's nice to be able to breathe easier about that.

TTC-Hope your timing is good and that your car is a cheap fix.

August-How exciting prepping for adoption! I'm sure, if things don't work out for your own baby, that there will be a lucky little one out there who needs you.

Vonn-I hope the wedding goes well for you all, and that you don't have to put up with too much drama. I totally get sister drama.

Hope-Still crossing my fingers for you. Maybe it is better not to worry about it?

AFM-finally got that bump pic. I'm making a wedding cake this week and keep forgetting to not change into PJs as soon as I get home so I can keep working on the cake. Cakes are baked and frosted, just need to make the fondant and actually decorate now. It's going to have to be after bowling tonight. Also, Happy Plaidurday!
 



Attached Files:







bump 33+6.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Hopethisyear

Lan - You look adorable!!!!! I really like your room color.

August - is this you first time coming to Hawaii?


----------



## TTC74

My car repair ended up very affordable but I still have to do several things to make sure all is well. (The radiator needs to be replaced under warranty and then the transmission shop needs to look at it again at no charge). 

I had a tiny temp shift today. Hopefully it continues to go up. I must've Od late yesterday or something.


----------



## terripeachy

Lan-Yeah, you look like you're all baby! thanks for sharing the picture with us, without your nighties on. hee hee.


----------



## AugustBride6

Hopethisyear said:


> Lan - You look adorable!!!!! I really like your room color.
> 
> August - is this you first time coming to Hawaii?

It sure is! I am so excited! We will be there for 2 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all!

terri - welcome back! work = blah! but glad to have you on here. Thank you cards are a great idea - I was even thinking of sending to the Apothecary by Design team b/c they found the cheapest drugs for me! haha - it SERIOUSLY takes a village. 

TTC - glad your car troubles weren't costly. I already have to bring mine in for a transmission issue too - guess it might need a software update or something. So weird that that's what it could be. Thankfully, I believe it's still under warranty.

Hope - we'll hold out hope for you, you just relax. :) I am keeping my fingers so crossed for you that your frostie wants to stay snug and tight in your uterus!

spud - I am SO sorry for your loss. My kitties are my babies and it'll devastate me when we lose them. I'm so happy to hear, though, that you got yours late in his years. Whenever I go into a pet store or wherever they have cats up for adoption, I feel so, so sad when i see the older ones being passed by. And they're there a lot of times for dumb reasons, like a family moved and didn't want to take the cat or something understanding like their owner died or something. :( Just makes me so sad for them.

lan - loving the bump! you look fantastic!! 

august - what wonderful news about the 'pre-approval' steps!! I'm so excited for you to add to your family in either way!

vonn - oh dear, I hope there is no drama at this woman's wedding. You'd think she'd try to avoid it at all costs and just enjoy the day! hopefully that's how it goes. Have a great time!

fez - congrats on the happy results!! phewwwwwww :)

afm - so we're actually going to go with an IUI this time around! The doc called me the other day and gave me the option of continuing to see if more follies would grow in 3 days (nah - didn't see that happening), canceling and next time we'll go with a Lupron/Gonal-F protocol (and what do I do with my boxes of menopur then??) or continue only the menopur and go for an IUI. After discussions with my insurance carrier and DH, we figured we'll go for the IUI. So I should be triggering tonight or tomorrow, with the procedure on Sunday or Monday. Hooray! Can't get too excited about it b/c we didn't originally go this route b/c of DH's swimmers not being terribly grand, but it's a better shot than naturally. So we'll see! Keep those fingers crossed, please!

Everyone have a fab weekend - talk to you on the flip side. :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-I'm going to HOH that the IUI works and all this drama ends up positively! So if you trigger tonight, you'll be PUPO by Sunday. Yes!!

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## penelopejones

Good luck with the IUI, Wish! Fingers crossed! 

Lan, you look adorable! Getting so close! 

Great results, Fez! 

Have fun at the wedding, Vonn. Hopefully no drama! 

Sorry about your loss, Spud. 

And I'm tired so hi to everyone else and I hope you are all ready to relax this weekend. Phew. It's been a long week. 

We've been getting rain for the past week as part of Hurricane Joaquin. Thankfully he looks to have veered away from making landfall, but of course everyone was freaking out and buying bread and water today when I went to get some stuff at the grocery store. 

I found some results about the SCH from my ultrasound--they were on the online portal for my provider that I hadn't checked yet. It said "2 subchorionic bleed areas= 3.7x1.0x3.8cm and 5.4 x 3.7x1.7cm. The larger one appeard more like a thicker bleed/debrifilled." They didn't tell me there were two. It also said "threatend abortion" in my patient notes. Yikes. Now I'm worried again. I haven't had any more bleeding and I think I've felt some flutters from the baby. I'm just hoping that they resolve and I don't have to switch back to a regular provider due to being high risk. But I guess better safe than sorry, right?


----------



## Nikki1979

Penelope - don't worry about the "threatened miscarriage" bit on the notes. When I had brown spotting at 13 weeks, my doctor said that anytime there is bleeding/spotting no matter how small, they have to write threatened miscarriage even if there is very little possibility of the baby miscarrying. They must have written it because of the bleeding. 

Fezzle - congrats on the great harmony results. Now you can rest easy and enjoy the pregnancy. They scare us unnecessarily because we are over 35. 

Lan - beautiful bump. I have sort of a b bump right now which I hate. My belly button is really inside and I am hoping it rounds out soon. 

Spud - sorry about your kitty :hugs:

Wish - sorry about your follies not responding. I hope the IUI does the trick. After all, it just takes one.

Hope - positive thoughts for your FET this month. 

Hi to everyone else. I am so shattered. Its 8.20pm and I am usually so tired by this time.Most days I go to sleep before my 8 year old. I am feeling the little one moving almost every day now especially in the mornings and evenings but no strong kicks yet. DH and DS are waiting eagerly for the day when they can feel the kicks from the outside.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all! 

terri - :friends: thanks!!

PJ - that is scary to read, I hope you're ok after what nikki said. 

nikki - soooo awesome to hear things are going well and you're feeling kicks!

just a quick update that I'm triggering tonight, IUI on Monday morning. Is it PUPO with an IUI? :) I'd like to say PUPO but that will get my hopes up even more than they need to be. 
yeah, I'm really hoping this whole twisted little cycle proves to be a lesson in patience because at the end of it, we got our little gift. Even the nurse who took my blood this morning was like 'once the little one gets here, you can now hold this over its head for the rest of its life too!' :haha: I'm really starting to look like I have heroin-addict arms.
Looks like I'm showing potentially 2 follicles that could rupture, but probably just one. 3 total but one was only at 10 this morning. We have a 13 and a 16.7 as well. So one more injection of menopur along with trigger tonight and I'm done with injections for awhile. Whew!

PJ - that is scary to read, I hope you're ok after what nikki said.


----------



## Lee37

Wish, FX for your little gift! HOH for you that everything will fall in place.

Hope - best of luck with FET! 

TTC - glad your car was fixed for 250 and that you didn't need a new transmission..that could've been pricey. 

Spud- so sorry for the loss of your kitty. So hard to lose our pets, they are our fur babies and they sure get in our hearts :hugs: 

August, best of luck with all, nice your considering adoption too and preapproval is a great idea!

Lan - great bump pic! :thumbup:

Vonn - Gad you've got a good primary care doc and hope that all the confusion is sorted out for you soon. Also hope theres no drama and you have fun at the wedding. 

Fezzle- Congrats on the great results!! That must be such a relief. 

Hi Nikki, glad youre doing well! 

Penelope- glad youre doing good. Hope the rest of the pregnancy goes great for you and your fall cooking sounds delicious.

Carribbean, I love Ellies page name..so cute!

Terri, your trip sounds amazing. Im so glad to see your doing good and sounds like you're still ttc, that's great! 

AFM - Tks to those who were asking how Im doing. Shingles did not reappear thankfully! I still have some nerve stuff going on, I guess nerves take a while to heal. Im taking vitamins and supplements as I think my body got depleted through the long mmc. Hopefully the supplements will help with egg quality which seems likely to be my issue. Ive been a little nervous to ttc again after everything, afraid this could all happen again. I know many of you can relate. However my 39th bday is this Thursday so I think its time to move forward. I believe im due to ovulate around then..so maybe we will get a special gift.

Wishing you all a great weekend. Hello to anyone I missed. :flower:


----------



## TTC74

Crosshairs! My first set since my loss. I'm so hopeful!


----------



## penelopejones

Good luck TTC. Get to bd'ing! 

Nikki, thanks for the reassurance. I'm still having a bit of brown discharge but I guess that is old blood, so maybe my body is just cleaning out from the SCH. 

The b-bump - hah. That's totally what I had for a while with my daughter. Then I was egg shaped. It would be nice to have a cute round bump! Hopefully you will soon, and glad you are feeling the baby move. I'm feeling some flutters, I think, but of course nothing major. 

Lee, hopefully you will get a special birthday present this year! 

Wish, I haven't heard "PUPO" with relation to IUI either. It does kind of raise the stakes. I thought of IUI as a cheaper alternative to IVF, but with the lower costs comes lower success rates. BUT I do know plenty of people who have conceived with IUI so who knows? Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - that's great! hope you get in some solid sessions!

vonn - how are things going? weekly check-in on the insurance junk. They better have it figured out by now.

lee - so glad the shingles didn't come back for you!! I'm sure the vitamins are doing wonders all over your body - can't be a bad thing, for sure. Happy pre-birthday!! Any fun plans for the weekend for it?

pj - I used to think the same but the nurse this morning said that with our first success with the IVF and the way we did it (she must have seen my protocol in my file), she's seen a lot of success in a following IUI. So I guess conceiving that way vs this way was fairly equal in her eyes. I don't really know about that b/c we did ICSI, but I'll take her positive words. DH's sperm looked hella better than I thought it would - motility and numbers were great!! So with our slow-cooked, CoQ10-infused egg, my 'gorgeous' lining and his good-looking sperm, hopefully we have a winner this month. What a rollercoaster it's been!

terri, neener and lan - my teams SUCK A$$. I should be done with FF forever, seriously. I'm NO good at it! :growlmad:


----------



## terripeachy

Happy early birthday, Lee. I hope you have a fun day.

Wish2-We are doing ESPN fantasy this year, and it's split into two divisions. I'm currently first in my division, and will have a two way tie with my husband after tonight's games. As of tomorrow, I will be number one overall because I'll have the most points. It'll be great if Jimmy Graham actually does SOMETHING tonight, but even if he doesn't, I'm still in good shape. Now the problem is remaining close to the top, if not the top position. So, I'm pretty pleased with my team. Sorry your team is so bad. I thought you had a 10-man league, so there should be people you can at least pick up. Make that team better!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Vonn

Nikki--thanks for checking in, always good to see an update from you! Lanfear gave us a bump shot, you should too! How fun that you can feel the flutters.

Speaking of bumps--where's Rainshiny gone??? Rain, how are you doing?!? And Spudtastic, come back to us!

TTC--so nice to see those temps shoot up!

Penelope--glad to hear the fresh bleeding has stopped, I hope it stays that way!

Lee--happy almost birthday! I hope this one brings you a special gift, too!

Wish--I don't think of IUI getting you PUPO, either. I'm excited it worked out for this cycle to be "saved," in away! Into the TWW. Maybe that second follie plumped up enough to mature it, so you just may have gotten two follies. Fx.

Terri--1st place, woohoo!

AFM--I did get some answers late last week and was able to get in for blood draws at my RE's office on Friday. Now I'll have to stalk them for results, not sure how long it will take. And I was able to get some of the tests my GP will do set up as well. I go in for blood draws Tues am for those. There are some that the insurance folks are researching to make sure they aren't investigational. My guess is that if they don't approve them immediately, it's not a good sign, but we shall see. I am thrilled I am able to get some of them done asap!! Progress. Now I just have to figure out what's up with AF. It's very weird this cycle, have no idea when to expect her to come. I'll have to temp next cycle so I have some clue. :dohh:


----------



## penelopejones

Wish - I think the "success rates" for different procedures can be misleading, too, because there are so many different reasons why something might work for some but not others. When I went in for my IUI they were sort of discouraging because my husband's sperm sample was so bad, but with a good sample the odds could be much better! Interesting that she could predict better success after IVF, too. When will be your testing date? 

I had some brown bleeding last night and spotting again today. I spent some time running around and cleaning the house, folding laundry, etc. so now I'm trying to rest up again. Ugh. I just want this bleeding business to go away so I can stop freaking out. I have a midwife appointment on Thursday so I'll be looking forward for them to find the heartbeat again. Makes me think about buying a doppler just so I can reassure myself. 

Vonn, glad things are moving along. Hopefully these tests will be informative!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi ladies.
Thank you all for your well wishes for my kitty cat. 
I think we found each other. I actually randomly decided to go and look at the kittens at the vets needing homes. There were lots of kittens there but in the corner there was this lovely black long haired cat. His tail went through the cage into the wild kittens cage who were playing with it and our cat just let them. I went over to see Elvis and he purred and purred and purred. So we got our older cat that day instead of a kitten.
We have buried him in the garden and planted a Black Boy peach tree over him. Dh chose the black boy peach because Elvis was completely black. He was our black boy.
Then today we found out Dhs aunty has a brain tumour. 
Sheesh what a week.

I have been stalking. And I'm reading with interest what everyone is doing. I keep meaning to reply to everyone but I've been so busy with everything and training a lady at work I just haven't. 

I will get a bump photo too. I am huge now and am measuring two weeka ahead. I can feel this little girl from the outside now too.

I will hopefully get on and message everyone soon.


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - so glad you got everything going and now get to have your blood drained! progress is right! 

terri - that's awesome about your team. yeah, i'm on a 10 person league for one of them and I pick up someone each week. The problem is that the ones I have that I shouldn't let go of aren't doing enough to overtake my opponent's team. Or I bench the wrong person b/c he hasn't done anything so far this year and then has an incredible week. Oh well. It's fun anyway.

pj - I can see how that bleeding would become really annoying - just to make you worry constantly! I hope your midwife has some answers and maybe, yeah, get the doppler. The money spent will be worry saved.

spud - I'm so sorry for the week you're having. Sounds like you're getting it from every angle. I love the story of the tree for your black boy. He sounds like he was a sweetheart. And DH's aunt - ugh. Is it operable? Yes please, on the bump pic!

and ditto on the Rain shoutout! do we need to do a rain dance? :happydance:

hello to everyone else!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Spud - sorry about your week. That is,a sweet story about your cat and the tree.

PJ - I hope you midwife appointment gives you some reassurance. Sounds like the brown blood is old though.

Wish - good luck with the iui!

Vonn -Doesn't it seem like there are a million steps in this process. It can be frustrating but you will get there. Hope AF figures herself out. Are you on meds?

Terri - I'm not much into the football pick things at all, so I'm sorry if I don't respond, I just don't know what it's all about. I just always root for the 49ers as that's my team that I've always loved. 

AFM -we are getting much needed rain here..yay! Will try and send it across the ocean to anyone who needs it when we are done ;) As for my FET, I have an appointment Friday for a scan and if all is good, transfer will be next Wed 10/14 though I have a feeling it might be delayed a couple days.


----------



## Wish2BMom

so exciting, Hope!!! I hope everything just looks great and how they want it to be so nothing has to be delayed. FX'ed for you!


----------



## somedayisnow

Hello gorgeous ladies! :flower:

I've been lurking off and on and have a vague sense of your respective stories but I won't even dare try to address each of you one by one. I do understand that everything hasn't been all rainbows and butterflies for everyone but the beautiful photos of your baby bumps and babies bring much needed positivity. 

I did have my 4th IUI a few weeks ago and unfortunately it didn't take. Now I'm on BC pills to get rid of two large cysts. Sigh... I have one kinda cool and funny story that came out of that cycle: The night before I was to take my blood test I had the most vivid dream. I gave birth to a bouncy 13 lbs baby boy! Yep, THIRTEEN pounds via vaginal birth. Ouch!!! I swear I woke up with my hoo hah hurting. :haha: Although I went into the blood test with no other symptoms, I had this new found hope that my dream was a sign. It wasn't meant to be but maybe it's a sign for the not so distant future? He was definitely a boy and I named him before I woke. It seemed so real. Anyway, I'm hoping to be cleared next week for my 5th IUI.

Baby dust to us all. :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi someday!! so glad you popped in!
I'm sorry about all of the IUIs that haven't worked so far but FX'ed that #5 is the winner!
That's crazy about your dream (esp the size of him!). I'm sure it felt so real. I had a dream last night that I was newly preg but started bleeding like out of a Texas Chainsaw Massacre movie, but was assured by someone that I was still preg. It was awful. Dreams are crazy.

it's a gorgeous fall day here - everyone got their fall decorations out and such? 
Or spring if you're Down Undah (or close like NZ) :flower:? 
Fall is my fave season by far. I may have to work outside a little today. :)

vonn - meant to ask, how's the leaky gut? are you sticking to that hellish menu?


----------



## TTC74

Okay. I'm delusional. I swear I see the shadow of a line developing on this test, but I know it's too early for that. Wishful thinking? I think so!
 



Attached Files:







10-7-15 hpt.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Wish2BMom

sorry, TTC - I don't see anything. I think you'd physically be an enigma to see something so early!! Your dip today looks really promising, though! Test again in a few days and I'll prep my eyeballs :)


----------



## TTC74

Wish2BMom said:


> sorry, TTC - I don't see anything. I think you'd physically be an enigma to see something so early!! Your dip today looks really promising, though! Test again in a few days and I'll prep my eyeballs :)

So true! And, I know that. Yet, I can't resist testing. I'm such an impatient wuss. :haha:


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTC - I'm sorry I don't see anything, but hopefully that is an implantation dip today and you have a nice strong BFP in a couple days :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

and her temp rises just as it should! :dust: ttc!!!


----------



## terripeachy

I hope it works TTC.

Wish2-When do you go in for your beta?

AFM-I stopped by the fertility clinic yesterday morning with a thank you card for the techs, and the main one started crying when she saw me. So of course, I started crying. And she was like 'try again, try again!' I passed her my email so she can find me on FB or send me a note here and there. I told her I don't think I'll be back. She was so sweet. I know the other ladies in the waiting room were probably like "Who is this @sshole who cut in front of us?? I need to get my hcg tested STAT!" hee hee. Actually, they probably didn't see me because they are all just staring at their phones, normally. I thought I'd be fine going back in there, but it was a bit much. Glad I'm not going back anytime soon. On my IVF thread, I'm on serious babywatch. There are two babies due any day now, but their due dates are next week, so I can hold out until next week, but I'm super excited for them.


----------



## Wish2BMom

awww, terri - I'm sure they were just as upset that they couldn't give you what you wanted. That would be the hardest part about working in that office. You just want to make everyone's dreams come true. So, so nice of you to drop by the thank yous.
My beta is 10/19. I've got plans this weekend to look forward to but nothing next weekend. Not testing early but totally on the lookout for symptoms. I can't help myself. But it's only 3dpiui right now so nothing - except this nagging sneeziness and randomly stuffy/running nose that literally started Tuesday. ;)


----------



## penelopejones

Wish, allergies and such have always been a sign for me but it is very early... 

TTC, post again in a few days! We all love looking for lines. 

Someday, thanks for popping in. I'm sorry the IUI didn't take but maybe the 5th time will be the charm. 

Terri, it was super nice of you to stop by your office. I'm sure I'd end up bawling too. 

AFM, I had a midwife appointment today but it was pretty uneventful. They found the heartbeat no problem and suggested that I get another ultrasound in another week or so, when I'm back from my trip, to see how things look. And I will schedule the harmony test, as well as the 18-20 week anatomy scan. Suddenly there's a lot going on. The midwife did say that the bleeding areas seemed large (9cm). I hope that's not a bad sign. Still feeling worried about this peanut and hoping it will stick around.


----------



## Vonn

Someday--I'm sorry IUI #4 didn't work for you. Here's hoping for lucky #5! I got cysts when I was on clomid, too.

Terri--that would be very emotional to go back to the clinic. How amazing of you to send thank yous in the first place, and then to hand-deliver them. I'm sure they love you!

Wish--the symptom spotting is impossible to stop, I agree! And we all sort of encourage it by wanting to know everything that's going on, so share away. Then it's less likely you'll overburden the DH with TMI (we really don't want them thinking we are craaaazy). Personal experience. :wacko:

TTC--I hope that temp keeps on rising!

PJ--great that you got to hear the hb again. It seems like the midwives aren't too concerned that the area is "large." Did they explain what that means exactly? Just take it as easy as possible--no kickboxing for you!

Hi to everyone else. :hi:

AFM--I got sick. I had an itchy nose that turned to overnight congestion/dry throat that turned to the absolute worst sore throat. It hurt so badly. Nothing helped. I went to urgent care and then the next day to my regular clinic, though I couldn't get in to see my dr. Both drs said likely some kind of throat infection & I should take antibiotics. Strep came up negative. Since they weren't sure I really, really didn't want to take the antibiotics because I know from personal experience how badly they can mess up your gut flora. And that is what I am working so hard to repair. But I had to because it hurt so badly. I just really hope I am able to repopulate the good gut bacteria without too much trouble. I added a strong probiotic since I started the antibiotic. I am concerned that I'll have to totally start over on my crazy food regimen. It's only another month, but I was feeling like I'd been so good and was looking forward to adding a few things in soon. My throat is feeling better today, but now I am having loose stools & not sure why. Maybe the additional probiotic. Time will tell.

A few test results have come back from my gp, all negative. Yay for that! I got a message from my dr that the hospital lab affiliated with my clinic couldn't run some of tests & couldn't find any other labs to do it either. She said this is where an RE would have better access and it's not easy for a regular clinic to do some of these. I had mentioned this very thing in an earlier message to her & had included contact info for a reproductive immunology lab that takes outside samples. But she must not have paid attention. We'll see if I am able to redo those, or if they just say it's too much work. I'll take what I can get.

Meanwhile, I am on CD 35 and have no idea where AF is. It's not possible that I am pg. I don't think I oved this month, usually I have really sore bbs and break out, but nothing so far. I don't know if it's cause I got sick, or something from the surgery. My cycle is usually 30 days, even the cycle in which I had the surgery was 30 days. This is officially weird.

Sorry for the novel, ladies!! I guess I had a lot to share. :wacko:


----------



## Rainshiny

Hello friends! 
Vonn ugh I'm sorry you're sick! There are so many things that can throw us off, but FX you recover fast w no issues and AF comes. Yay for good test results so far.

Pj- yay for good heartbeats. I think I've heard of women who spotted their whole preg, with healthy babies. Nerve racking tho!! Hope it clears up.

Terri- you're phlebotomists sound so wonderful, makes me want to come up and find an excuse to have them test me.
Wish, TTC, and soon hope and Someday--I'm sending happy embie thoughts your way!!!

I'm ok but i had to go to womens center at hospital Monday for monitoring- I had weird mild cramps sun and mon. They did a bunch of tests and I was not in any real labor thank god. They gave me a bag of fluids w IV, and the contractions went away after a few hours. They said my uterus was irritable. I have to make sure I don't overdo it (sat we had run all over doing errands) and stay very hydrated. Also my OB said I can't fly to wedding in denver this weekend :( but I know it would have been uncomfortable. DW is going without me! Sniff. No more fun for me until babes are born ... hopefully they wait til Jan so they are nice and big. I have to be strong to get through the next few mo!!


----------



## TTC74

Little temp bump today. Keep on rising temp all the way to a BFP!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Rain - yikes. What a scare. As tough as it is, take it easy the next few months. I'm sorry you are missing the wedding this weekend. Get a bunch of good movies to watch and have some me time.

Vonn - I'm glad your tests as re comin back good. Sorry you are sick though. 

Pj - Im glad the scan went well but I hope they figure out the bleeding. 

Terri - you are do sweet hun. You must be an amaxing and wonderful person to know in real life.

TTC - Keep rising temp! Did You Test again? It's still pretty early. 

AFM- I have my scan later this afternoon to check my lining to see if it's progressed enough. If all good I start PIO tonight and transfer will be Wednesday. Its only 5:30 am now, so I still have to go to work before my appt. Its Friday though, yay! I'm looking forward to some beach time this weekend. Anyone else have fun plans?


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all! happy Friday!

Hope - Hawaiian beach time sounds awesome, any time of year. I'm soooo excited for your transfer next week!! it's finally here! good luck at your scan, keep us posted. My plans for the weekend - going with a friend to dinner and a movie (maybe The Martian or Black Mass) while our respective DH's go to a Beer Fest with their friends. Fun times ahead. And Sunday, football watching all day and I'm going to make mozzarella-stuffed meatballs for either subs or pasta. 

vonn - ugh, so sorry you got sick. Tis the season! I hope it didn't mess with your gut too much but your sore throat doesn't sound like something you wouldn't have wanted to treat. So great to hear your tests are all coming back negative so far! And yeah, I don't even bother breathing 'symptoms' in DH's direction or he'd think I'm more nuts than I am. Have to keep that belief at bay, right?

rain - so good to hear from you! I'm sorry you have to stop fun things now but in a few short months, you'll have a TON of fun right in your lap!! Save your strength, lady!

pj - I'm glad baby is doing ok and glad they are now going to watch her roommate, the blood pillow. I hope it's just more of an inconvenience and doesn't impact anything baby-related. Sounds like you're doing well otherwise, though!

no updates - only 4dpiui. But I am curious and watching something - last time I was on Crinone, I figured that was what was giving me the killer boobs. But I've been on it since Wed and nothing in my body has changed. Now methinks it may as well have been due to being preggo! So we'll see if next week brings any bodily changes. Let the S4 begin (Super Secret Symptom Spotting)! :coolio:

I hope everyone has a great weekend! I have a long one, apparently we get Columbus Day off this year. Wahoo!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--you absolutely crack me up!! :haha: I love S4 (can I be a member of this club??), and the blood pillow is pretty dang clever. You are so funny.:haha::haha:

Rain--thanks for popping in! Sorry that you had a bit of a scare, but so glad things are okay. No more running errands all day for you. That's not an awful thing to give up...but it's a bummer you have to miss the wedding. Do something special for yourself instead.

TTC--I'll be watching those temps over the weekend.

Have a wonderful weekend everyone! I hope to be going on a hot air balloon ride at sunrise on Sunday. It will be a year exactly, and five tries later, from when I got it as a gift from DH. It's my birthday on Sunday and he gave it to me last year, on my 40th. If we try 5 times within a year and it's cancelled every time, then we can get a refund. So, we'll either go up and it will be great, or we will get our money back. It's a win-win. Ha!


----------



## Fezzle

Vonn- I hope you get to go! DH is keen to do a hot air balloon ride someday, but I am too scared of heights! It's a popular thing in our city so there are often balloons in the sky in the mornings and evenings as long as it's warm enough.

PJ- uneventful is a good thing! Good luck with the rest of your tests and appointments!

TTC- hope that temp keeps rising! 

Rain- that is scary! Glad all is ok even though you have to take it easy now. Not too much longer- even though I'm sure it feels like ages away!

Hope- Good luck with your lining. I wish I was going to the beach in Hawaii this weekend! DH and I are not doing much- we looked at our weekends, and only have about 10 right now with nothing planned until the due date, so we're making the most of our lounging around, reading, etc time for now. We are planning to get the kitchen redone asap, so our only plan is to start looking into options for that.

Wish- please share you symptoms with us! 

Not much interesting with me right now, which with pregnancy I guess is a good thing! I might have started feeling some movements- occasionally I get a squirming feeling inside. I'm still regularly using the doppler, so feel that things are ok. My bump is starting to show now too- I'll take an 18 week picture on Sunday. My next scan is almost 3 weeks away though and no appointments until then, so just in a bit of a waiting period now.


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - happy birthday, love!! :cake: That hot air balloon ride sounds AWESOME! Please post pics if everything goes well. I will prob never do that b/c of the same reason Fez says, except DH is the heights-hater. And of course you're in the S4 club!! we'll be undah covah, like they say up here in New England.

fez - ooooooh a kitchen redo! I love those and would love to redo ours in the next 5-10 yrs. I need to start slowing unscrewing some hinges or something b/c until it falls apart, DH won't think of dropping the money I probably will want to. ;) I look forward to your bump pic too.

Happy weekend!


----------



## TTC74

Evap? It was taken w/I 10 mins but there's no color.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## terripeachy

Happy early birthday, Vonn!! Have fun on the hot air balloon. 

Rain-yikes. Sorry you had a scare but those babies are more inportant than errands. That sucks you can't go to the wedding though. Boooo. 

Wish2-I like the S4, even though I was never a symptom spotter. You can of course share with us. Hopefully your boobs will get sore very soon. 

TTC-good luck. 

Fezzle-no more appointments for a while? Booo. Hee hee. I like a lot of updates. 

Hope-c'mon lining. We need a Wed. transfer!! I'm keeping my fx that this all works out for you. 

I'm in NC for the weekend for my husband's friends birthday party. This was the friend that was in town the night before our last retrieval so I kind of hate him. J/k. He's pretty nice and I don't fault him. I'm not eager about a weekend of drinking but I'm here. Tomorrow morning I have plans to do a walking tour of a coffee cup exhibit that they have around town to recognize and remember the Greensboro Four. For those that don't know, there were four black students who sat in the Woolworths waiting to be served a cup of coffee. I think black people weren't supposed to sit at the counter and they did. Anyway, there are 8 different coffee mugs around town that some local artists made. I can do this while my husband is still sleeping, and then go to part two of the drink off. :wacko: 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Lee37

Happy early birthday Vonn, my libra sister! :cake: Hope your throat is better by sun and you have fun on the balloon ride! 

Wish the S4 club is hilarious! :haha: I want to join..will be doing the same in a few days! FX for you!!

Rain - Glad you and the babies are ok! Sorry to hear you're not able to attend the wedding but hope rest and relaxation will have you feeling better. :hugs:

Penelope - Hope the spotting clears up soon, so you can enjoy this time without that worry. :hugs: 

Terri sounds like the techs adore you and wanted this for you so much. I would've been choked up too! :cry: It was really sweet of you to bring them thank you cards personally.

Hope -good luck with the 10/14 transfer!! So exciting!!

TTC- FX and TX for you!!

Hi Someday! Best of luck with the IUI #5, hope that boy in your dreams is in your near future! :blue:

AFM: Thanks for the bday wishes! :flower: we were both working yesterday and one of our dogs needed dental surgery so was a busy day. DH and I will likely get out somewhere tonight together. I get bad nausea now prior to O (really reminds me of pregnancy) and yesterday and this morning I thought I felt really ill :sick: so probably happening soon! 

Wishing you all a great weekend!


----------



## penelopejones

TTC, I think I see something but then again I love squinters. Fingers crossed! 

Terri, you're pretty close to my neck of the woods... but I'm not there! :( The coffee walk in Gboro sounds fun. The Woolworths protest definitely gets play around here, sort of a local claim to fame for the Civil Rights movement. BUt it was a big deal nationally, right? I still haven't been to the newish Civil Rights Museum there and have been meaning to go for ages. 

Fezzle, yes to bump pics! What kind of doppler did you get? I'm thinking of buying one for peace of mind because this bleeding business has me freaking out. 

Rain, that sounds scary! So you are basically supposed to take it easy, but not bed rest, right? Sounds like a good excuse for some relaxation. Keep those babies inside for a while longer!

Happy birthday, Vonn! 

Looking forward to updates this week from everyone transferring/waiting for tests! 

I'm more than halfway done our roadtrip and DD was really good in the car. We turned her carseat forward for the first time and let her watch a dvd when she got cranky and she made it through an 8 hour trip, plus stops! Now this has inspired DH to plan a trip to Orlando in March to go to Disneyworld. I told him there's no way I'm standing in those lines and marching all over the place at 36 weeks prego. It would probably put me in early labor!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Well my scan didn't go great today and my transfer won't be Wednesday. My lining is still to thin at CD13 so I am increasing estrace and going back for another scan Wednesday instead. If all is good we will proceed with PIO and schedule transfer from there, if not we will cancel this cycle.


----------



## Fezzle

Hope- sorry about your lining. :hugs: hoping you don't have to cancel this cycle!

PJ- My doppler is a Sonoline B- I've been using it with no trouble since 11 weeks so it seems like a good one. I don't really pay attention to the rate it gives me- I just find the heartbeat. Also, your DH is crazy! I don't even think I could handle walking around Disney World now at 18 weeks! 

Happy birthdays to both of you, Lee and Vonn!

Lee- sounds like good O signs. I get nausea before O too. 

TTC- keep those tests coming! Fx!

terri- hope you're having a great time in NC! I did my PhD at UNC-Greensboro so know about the Woolworths story, but have never done a tour! I hope it's good. So hard to believe things like that we happening not that long ago. 

Wish- my DH is really motivated by the fact that although we have the space in the kitchen, right now the way it's laid out means we can't eat in it. He wants us to be able to by the time the baby starts eating to avoid destroying the dining room carpets!


----------



## TTC74

My chart has me super excited. My only triphasic chart to date was a BFP. As for now, though, still a BFN.


----------



## Rainshiny

TTC- your chart looks really good! Looking forward to more tests!!

Vonn and Lee- happy birthday! I am a little afraid of heights but I would do a hot air balloon ride someday.

Terri- that's so neat about the cups exhibit. I did my masters in chapel hill, Fez! I will have to check out the museum when we are down there visiting my sister next -- in like a year!

Wish- every time is different but I hope you get some juicy symptoms to report to the club ASAP!

Hope- I bet your lining will cooperate! It just needs a few extra days!! FXFX

PJ- hooray for dd doing well on trips! Maybe you could stay in a spa near Disney if u r 36 weeks!!

Fez- I was thinking of getting a Doppler but the bubbas are such partiers that I feel them boogying every few hours which is reassuring. We are redoing our kitchen too- installing a dishwasher- I am not having babies without a dishwasher! DW wants to paint the cabinets sea foam, but I'm not sure that is a good kitchen color.

Afm- the doc said no flying now, but just to follow what feels comfortable as far as activity. Yesterday I felt so tight I didn't feel comfortable walking or standing much (other preggos do you feel that too sometimes?) but I feel more normal today. Like Lan, it's a struggle to keep all the diet and supplements straight- balance acid, constipation, iron separate from dairy, yet still gain weight. But I think I have a system now. I'm determined to do whatever I can to keep these bunnies cooking for at least 2 and hopefully 3 more months! I'm going to just lightly dust the house tho because it's really bad. And I have a brunch and prenatal yoga lined up, which is amazing. I feel more comfortable at yoga than anywhere else!


----------



## Fezzle

Rainshiny- I think once I can feel some consistent, unambiguous movement, I'll use it much less. I love the thought of your twins partying it up in there! We are hoping to fit in a dishwasher now too. I can't really complain because DH does 90% of the washing up, but I still want it! My parents think it's crazy we don't have a clothes dryer, especially with the baby coming, but I don' think we'll fit one of those in at this point. Sea foam might be nice- but not sure about it for cabinets as it might be a bit much; maybe a good splashback colour or a few cabinets!


----------



## Lee37

TTC your chart looks so good!! Woo hoo..more TESTS!


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - test test test again (sorry I'm a poas addict). I see lines in both those tests


----------



## Spudtastic

Pj - I got a doppler. Sonaline b is supposed to be the best but I ordered a cheapie angel sounds. I would have ordered the son b but I was having a panic and needed a doppler right that minute. There was a nz website that would send it the next day. I couldn't find the son bs in nz so I would have had to order from overseas. 
I only used it once in the end but will keep it until baby girl is here.
Sorry to hear about the bleeding. There are many ladies on here who also have bleeding and have healthy babies 

Fezzle - congrats on the harmony test 

Rain - I also had a lot of tightenings and braxton hicks. I was also told to take it easy but it's a bit hard when you have an acrive two year old and a messy husband and a busy job. Lol..but I guess when you have twins perhaps it's worse and you need more rest 

Hope - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your next scan.

Terri - I'm glad you've been having some fun. Your trips sound good. Also your trip to the clinic sounded hard and the medics there (plebobywotsits) sound amazing. Shame they can't throw you a free round through some loyalty scheme. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a natural bfp. 

Wish - I have my fingers crossed for you too


----------



## penelopejones

Wow, didn't know there's a UNC connection here. I teach at UNC-Chapel Hill. Fez and Rain, what did you study? 

TTC, this is exciting. Keep testing! 

Hope - Thinking of you and hoping you'll be ready for the transfer soon! 

Rain, I had minty green kitchen walls in my old condo and I liked it. I wasn't sure about the seafoam cabinets until I googled it and saw some really cute ones, like these: https://dorkiecottag.wordpress.com/2010/11/02/kitchen-renovation-and-more-design-ideas/. It would look really cute in a vintage-y kitchen. 

We made it to Canada with no problem. I'm still passing some brown blood but trying not to worry about it. I'm going to order that Sonoline just for peace of mind!


----------



## Fezzle

PJ- I did my undergrad degree at Meredith in Raleigh, then my masters at UNC-Wilmington. All in psychology. I had friends at Chapel Hill- I mostly went there for Halloween on Franklin St! Have a good trip!


----------



## TTC74

Temp dip with bfn at 10 DPO. Feeling out.


----------



## somedayisnow

Lee and Vonn - Happy Birthday!!! :kiss:

TTC - You're not out until you're out. :hugs:

Hello to everyone else. I'm just sitting over here in SoCal waiting- not so patiently - for my period to start. I have an appointment with my RE tomorrow to check to see if I can start my next cycle.


----------



## Fezzle

TTC- don't give up! Any more tests?

somedayisnow- hope your period comes soon! Any signs?


----------



## TTC74

11DPO BFN. I can't afford to do an IUI cycle this month. So, I'm going to make an appt to do one in November.


----------



## terripeachy

someday-I hope AF shows up quickly so you can get started on your next round ASAP!

TTC-Sorry it didn't work out this time around. Here's to a natural BFP.

Lee-Happy belated birthday! Hope you did something fun.

Vonn-Tell us all about the balloon ride. How fun! My sister is in NM, and I think in the fall they have some kind of annual balloon festival or competition or something, but the whole sky is decorated with hot air balloons.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Terri &#8211; I hope you had a great weekend in NC! I&#8217;ll be going down in less than a month to see my family but not headed to Gboro, otherwise I&#8217;d look up those coffee mugs. The Greensboro 4 protest was a scene in that movie Lee Daniels&#8217; The Butler, it was a very strong scene. I&#8217;m glad you got to take in a little local culture during Drink Fest :)

Lee &#8211; a week of the 2 of us symptom-spotting, hooray! :)

PJ &#8211; hahahaha Disney at 36 weeks. Madness!! :wacko: Glad you made it to Canada, where in Canada are you? I didn&#8217;t realize you worked at UNC &#8211; my family lives in Clayton, that&#8217;s where I&#8217;ll be headed in less than a month.

Hope &#8211; FX&#8217;ed your lining thickens up quickly! We need that transfer to happen! Good luck on Wed.

Fez &#8211; that&#8217;s one of the better reasons I&#8217;ve heard to redo a kitchen! Function over form. My wish is more for form reasons, it functions just fine. ;) Maybe when we&#8217;re done fixing gutters, replacing windows and doing those necessary things, someday I&#8217;ll get a new kitchen.

Rain &#8211; thank you &#8211; trying to keep in mind that every pregnancy is different and I may not feel a darn thing this time and still could have a BFP. And I&#8217;m feeling nothing so far so hoping that&#8217;s true! Glad to know you&#8217;re loving the yoga. I&#8217;ve got that in the back of my head as something to do, should the time come.

Slight UNC connection here too, though I&#8217;ll probably be shunned admitting this &#8211; I went to Western Carolina for 3 yrs! :)

Someday &#8211; hope AF shows quickly for you!

TTC &#8211; you&#8217;re not out just yet!

Vonn &#8211; yes, please tell us about the balloon ride! I hope everything worked out so you could do it. 

Afm &#8211;I&#8217;m the only person I know with Columbus Day off so I&#8217;m going to do &#8216;me&#8217; things. Hopefully I&#8217;ll be able to get to one of those paint your own pottery places. I want to paint a dish for my folks to hang with all of their prints they got in NO. I thought a dish with a fleur-de-lis and a background list of NO-related things behind it might be a nice touch, if it comes out right!
No symptoms yet, we&#8217;re 8dpiui. One week til testing.
Have a great Monday, everyone!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Oh, and a fantasy update. I'm beating my hubs 137 to 72 or so. He has Keenan Allen tonight, but he's not going to get 60 points, so it's a win. I remain in first place. The scary thing is that so many players are hurt, and none of mine have gotten hurt. I just hope they all remain healthy for the rest of the season.
What's wrong with Western Carolina? Enjoy your day off! I'm pretending I have a day off, but I'm sitting at work. :rofl:


----------



## Fezzle

Wish2B- didn't David Sedaris go there? I only know one person IRL who went there- he was a guy I went on one date with and he was so awful! :lol: I wouldn't judge people who went to Western Carolina based on him though!


----------



## Lee37

Hi Ladies! Hope you all had a great weekend. :flower:

Penelope- have fun in Canada and safe travels.

Terri - glad you found great stuff to do on your vacation

TTC - I hope you're not out, HOH for you! :hugs:

Wish - hope you have some awesome symptoms to spot soon! 

AFM - Tks again for the bday wishes. Friends took us out for dinner which was super nice. I was feeling nauseated at times over the weekend so figured I would ovulate soon. Since my mmc I have had that nausea and spasms where my ovary is vs the cramps and aches I used to get. Anyone else experience changes in O after mc/pregnancy? Im hoping Im still ovulating..just a different symptom? I haven't had painful AF cramps like usual either, however that has been a nice change!


----------



## Fezzle

Lee- I couldn't say because my mc was my first Clomid cycle, so I had stronger O symptoms and OPKs since that mc, but it might be from the Clomid too.


----------



## Rainshiny

Lee- I hope u got in some good bday bd-ing, chicka bowow

TTC- sill HOH on your cycle

Pj- yeah maybe a light green might work. Our kitchen is more ikea meets 2000s chic - not too vintage, but maybe the green would help. I don't thin of green as a kitchen color- I like yellow, browns, pumpkins- but maybe if it matches the briccoli that is ok!

I studied city planning at UNC-chapel hill. My sister lives near there and now I feel another special connection with the area since it's where our magic embryos came from.


----------



## somedayisnow

Terri- I became so jealous of your travels that today my friend and I decided to do Thanksgiving in New Orleans this year. Yippee! How was your tour?

Wish- I hope you had a wonderful day doing "me" things. Did you make it to the pottery place?

Penelope - Where in Canada are you? Didn't Terri just get back from there? Hope you're having fun!

I feel like I'm the only one without a Carolina connection. I was/am a Yankee for most of my life, now I'm an aging pseudo SoCal hipster. :coffee:

AFM - Aunt Flo is taking her sweet time but my doc thinks she'll show up tomorrow. Also tomorrow I'm having an Hysterosonogram, I think. I mean, I know I'm having water/saline blasted up my hoo ha but I'm not sure what it's called. I'm already anticipating the pain. :nope: If all is clear then my doc is going to amp up the menopur and I'll start injecting myself on Wednesday. 

Funny story: The doc asked me if I've reached my copay maximum for the year - which I have, I think. I figured I had because my last cycle of menopur I paid $0. This included 3 vials per night for 5 nights, the Ovidrel shot, and two boxes of endometrian. The cycle before that cost me maybe $2, and that also included these little blue pills to help thicken my lining before my IUI. Completely unexpected but of course extremely welcomed. Here's the funny part - the reason I and all the other patients in his practice have been charged so little is due to a computer error in the larger hospital system. As of today the error has not been fixed and until it is we're all getting a huge break on the prices. I don't know who is happier, me or my doctor. He's trying to put together a large prescription order for me to pick up tomorrow before the mistake is fixed. Without the error my prescriptions would be in the $700 - $3000 range. :laugh2: I asked him if I'm going to get some crazy bill later on for past owed and he said no. The hospital is considering the accidental price break an early holiday gift and will resume the normal payment fees asap.


----------



## terripeachy

someday-How much fun would NO be for Thanksgiving?! Have a great time!! My bestie and I went there (we did a Road Rules trip, so we went to many other places too) on our very first girls' trip when we were 28. We got tattoos! hee hee. Driving to the tattoo parlor was the quietest we have/had ever been because we were both so nervous. We rushed out of Emeril Lagasse's restaurant because we had to get to the parlor before close. We had a blast, and our tattoos look pretty awesome too. hee hee. Too bad you weren't doing IVF with computer glitches. That would've saved you a ton, but count your blessings and hopefully this $2 will be the most you have to spend to get pregnant. Well, $2 + a $5 FRER for us to see. HA!!HA!! fxfx. :dust:

penelope/Rain-My cabinets are mint/seafoam and I hate them. But..they are really cheap, probably 1970 cabinets, and I don't even think it's real wood. That's probably why I can't stand them. But..I'm not doing any renovations until the house is paid off. So...I will suffer a few more years. Even though, I'm not really suffering because I'm not a designer/fancy person anyway. I have cabinets, they open and close properly and that's fine by me. hee hee.


----------



## Wish2BMom

someday - that's awesome!!! can you put in an order for me too??? if this IUI doesn't pan out, that will actually be the reason we don't do another IVF for awhile. THOUGH -we've hit our med max, so everything non-Rx related is covered at 100%. Sooooo, we'll see. Hopefully we don't have to have that conversation altogether!
And I LOOOOOVE NO! We went in April for my early 40th bday present and it was the 4th time we've been. In fact, I did make it to the pottery place yesterday and I was going to make a gift for my folks (hopefully it turns out ok) - a long skinny plate (like a cheese plate?) and I turned it vertically and drew a NO gas streetlight on it and behind the streetlight I listed the names of places and things as background. So like 'French Quarter', 'Bourbon Street', 'Pirate's Alley', etc. I might have to make another one if it turns out ok! Anyway - love how I just turned that into being about me - have a GREAT time down there for Thanksgiving!!

terri - You are KILLING it in FF! well done! I actually won this week in one league and was tied going into Monday Night in my other league. I didn't have anyone left and he had Heath Miller, so I assume he got at least one point. I haven't looked yet...

rain - a friend of mine had minty green cabinets in her condo and it's not anything I would have chosen but it worked. Makes stainless steel appliances pop too. 

lee - I didn't notice anything with my O after m/c. Though I really didn't notice it at all before it and didn't notice after. I actually kinda wonder how big my follicles get on their own now that I think about it. Having one at 16.7 and another at 13 on a medicated cycle, I could totally feel them.

fez - thank you for not judging! :) I had to look up David Sedaris - you're right! he went there in 1977 and dropped out and went to Kent State, and then dropped out of there. I know there are a couple of NFL players that have gone to WCU but not many. 
And Terri - it's kinda the ugly stepchild school of the whole UNC family hahaha. I didn't know when I applied there, I just thought it was pretty, far from home, no essay required to apply and it was south (= better winters). I aimed high :nope:

9dpiui today - no real symptoms again. A couple of cramps down near where I implanted last time so FX'ed. And my uterus hurts when I sneeze! hahaha that happened last time too but I know it could be anything.


----------



## Lee37

Wish- the first time I got my BFP I had no clue..it was the one month I wouldn't have thought to test..so no symptoms can be a symptom! Ha! Fingers and toes crossed for you. :dust:

AFM Im starting to think its possible that Im not back ovulating yet.. last time when I had the early loss I don't think I O'ed for 3 months so its possible that's why Im not feeling the cramp/ache im used to. Hard to say since im not charting/temping, but if not this month, hopefully things will be back to normal next month.


----------



## Vonn

Someday--What an amazing break on the prescription costs! And Thanksgiving on NOLA sounds amazing. DH and I will be there the middle of November, first time for both of us. Can't wait! I have a conference & we are staying a couple days extra. 

Wish--we need your suggestions for NOLA! And the plate sounds so cute, neat idea. I really hope this IUI works for you.

Terri--your NC trip sounds like quite the mixed bag. The sit-in, coffee mug tour sounded really cool, but the drinking drama not so much. Sorry for that. I've never been to NC & would really like to visit.

Lee--hope you had a good bday! Mine was nice, it was the most beautiful day in MN. Some cities got to 97 degrees, but not Mpls/St. Paul. DH and I went to an art crawl in a cool part of St. Paul & then had dinner with my family. But then I had to change my age on my siggy.

Rain--I definitely think of mint/seafoam as a kitchen color. Martha Stewart uses it a lot in her kitchenware sold at Macys. Cabinets in that color is a lot, but mint as an accent seems great! Hope you are feeling better.

PJ--Hope your time in Canada is relaxing & your bleeding/spotting stops.

Fezzle-- do you use the doppler everyday? Just curious.

AFM--thanks for asking, but we didn't get to go on the balloon ride. Booooo. It was the most gorgeous day so we were so bummed. We said we wanted a refund & the guy responded that we have to try 5x in a season, not a year. I guess we just have to schedule them and assume it won't happen. It's just disappointing & we have to schedule around it so it's kind of annoying. But all we can do is keep trying. The guy told us that one couple just got up after 43 tries & had a blast. 43. WTF?!?!?!? I cannot imagine! 

It is now day 40 and no AF. I called the clinic I had the surgery through and the nurse called me back and told me that's normal. That after a polypectomy it can take upwards of 4 months (or even more) for the cycle to get back to normal, and that we should wait for the last IUI until I have a normal cycle. I am flabbergasted that no one thinks it important to tell me ahead of time or even at the talk-through-the-door follow-up that it can take months and months before TTC is possible! Again, WTF. blew. my. mind. And DH was not happy. He's now seeing the light and keeps saying that our window for having a kid is getting smaller and smaller. If only he would have had a little sense of that back when I was 35. At least he's caught up now. Anyway, I hope next cycle is normal & we can start after that. I think we'll try again on our own next cycle, whenever that happens, so I'll be temping again & tracking ov by peeing on stick, not by ultrasound.


----------



## Fezzle

someday- that is a great about the meds! Your trip sounds great too! I've only been to NO once- when I was 24 for a conference, but it was still a lot of fun! 

terri- your trip when you were 28 sounds awesome! Reminds me of my 20s too!

Wish2B- good luck! I've had the 'no symptoms' as a symptom as well. Fx!

Rain- I've been seeing more green kitchens lately; or maybe I've just noticed them more! I'd like to go for mostly white with pops of aqua and orange for colours. Not sure what DH thinks about that!

Vonn- that is crazy about all that's involved with getting on a balloon! 43 times is really insane. I hope you get to go! With the doppler, I was using it twice a day when I first got it! I felt like I wouldn't be able to concentrate during the day, or sleep at night if I didn't check it. That was before the 12 week scan. Once we had the scan and things looked ok, I gradually tapered off. Now it's usually on the weekends with DH and then maybe another couple times during the week. I usually find it right away though so then stop when I hear it. Now that I've started feeling movement, I'll probably use it less.

AFM- I've booked a night away in North Devon for me and DH in Nov. I think it's going to be our only real little holiday before the baby comes. This weekend we're visiting DH's mum, in Dec we're visiting friends in Sheffield, and we'll be seeing DH's family again for Christmas, but otherwise we have so much to do here on the weekends and also want to just hang out at home enjoying the peace and calm! 

Random question- I've noticed lately, as a lot of my friends and their friends are turning 40, lots of big trips, like to Caribbean islands, renting a beach house, etc of all women celebrating someone's 40th. Is that a thing? I think I just want to know if I'll be missing out on something! I told DH that for my 40th, I want my BFF from the US to come visit. Not for my actual birthday but later in the year some time (she'll be 40 too next year, in July). Fx that will happen!


----------



## Lanfear333

Fezzle-enjoy your final vacation just the two of you! And yes, turning 40 does seem to be a big deal. I don't have a lot of close friends, so I don't anticipate mine being extravagant, but I do see a lot of people planning big events or taking trips.

Vonn-Sorry about your Dr being less than informative and you not getting to go up on the balloon yet again. Keep trying!

Lee-I hope everything regulates soon so you can get back to ttc.

Wish and Terri-I finally won a week in fantasy football! I was about to give up if I went 0-5, but things finally went my way thanks to Todd Gurley and Arizona's defense. Peyton Manning still sucks.

Someday-I hope AF shows for you soon and that you are able to get everything you need for the $7 that Terri mentioned!

Rain-paint whatever color your heart desires. If you like it, that's what matters.

AFM-36 week appointment this afternoon. We got some excellent news this morning as well. DH interviewed for a better job and got an offer this morning. It's going to be so much better for him, and us, as a family. He won't get paid for it, but they're even willing to let him have some time off when Rand is born. We have some money saved up, so we should be able to pay bills during the no pay. I'm so excited!


----------



## TTC74

I didn't have an FRER this morning so I tested with a cheapie. After picking up some FRER, I took one and immediately got what looks like an Evap. Is it possible that this could be the start of a late BFP?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Vonn

TTC--I don't see anything, but I hope that it is! Btw, I wouldn't consider 12DPO late for a bfp. My understanding is that implantation can happen up to about about 12DPO & if that happened, a bfp wouldn't come til about 13DPO. There's still time! :winkwink:


----------



## Lee37

Woo hoo O pains cd21! So late in my cycle, I thought I was out this month! DH is going to think it was his birthday this week! :winkwink: :haha: 

TTC - if you see something keep testing, maybe you Oed later than you thought. FX


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi everyone.....been awhile since ive been on.

Ive read back but sorry i can't remember much....

Good to see you still here Peachy!!!

Lan you are so close now.

Fezzle that's gone so quick....

Fingers crossed for everyone else.

Afm James is sitting up now and has a real little personality. He is such an easy bubba. Cant believe he is nearly 7 months old.

Wow.....this thread is now the biggest in here.....woo hoo....who would have thought when I started it.


----------



## somedayisnow

terri & wish & vonn & fezzle- I haven't been to NOLA since 2009 so I'm excited to go back. Wish, where should we eat? What should we do? What should we see? Since Terri mentioned Emeril's, I'm definitely going to make a reservation. I've only been to his restaurant in Florida and the food was to die for.

Wish - I love what you did with the "cheese plate". I have no artistic ability whatsoever so I'm always impressed when people can create with their hands.

Vonn - Boo to not being able to go on your balloon ride. If it was such a beautiful day why didn't they let you go up? And sorry about the lack of communication by your clinic. It amazes me how they conveniently forget to tell us the most important things. 

Fezzle - Yes, some people like to take a special trip for their 40th. For my best friend's 40th, a bunch of us took her to Vegas but for mine I celebrated at home. It all depends on the person. A baby-moon (I think that's what it's called) with your husband sounds like fun. I googled North Devon and it looks beautiful.

Lan- Congrats to your hubby on his new job.

TTC- I'm horrible about seeing lines but I have my FX for you.

Lee - Bow chicka wow wow!

Taurus - I can't believe you're James is 7 months already. Holy moly, time does fly.

AFM - the saline sonogram was easy peasy and my uterus is clear of polyps and fibroids. And yes, I was able to get my prescription for free: 8 boxes of menopur, a box of endometrin, and the trigger shot. I practically skipped out of the pharmacy. Something tells me that this will be my last free scrip so hopefully it works.


----------



## terripeachy

Such exciting news this morning from everyone. I love a ton of updates.

Lan-Woohoo on your fantasy win AND your husband's job offer. Everything is turning out great. And that's awesome that he is going to be able to spend time with Rand. So, does he start the new job after the new year? So happy for you.

Vonn-Who knew a balloon ride was similar to TTC? 43 tries is too much. I think 5 tries is enough, and then if it doesn't happen, you can try later on. I had no idea. But, I'm glad the weather was great, and you had a nice day. 

Fezzle-Yup..I like to do fun things. For my 40th, I treated my friends and sisters (guys and girls) to a crab feast last year. My bday is in May and the crabs are really good then, so I just had a restaurant party. I obviously like eating, so that's my type of party. My best friend's husband had a crab party this year, and my best friend did a dinner party at a fancy restaurant. Another friend is doing his party at an even fancier restaurant. Birds of a feather flock together, so we all like great food. hee hee. Long story short, I wanted to treat my friends. My mom loved treating people and I do too. I used my inheritance money and even so, the crab feast didn't break the bank. I think for people who go on a trip, everyone pays, and while that might be cool, I don't know that I'd want to pay for a trip for someone else's bday. I'd rather stay close and eat better food. :rofl:

someday-And speaking of food, Emeril also has (or used to have) a less expensive restaurant called Nola, so if you can't get into Emeril's, try Nola. You won't be diappointed. You also have to go to Cafe du Monde for beignets and coffee in the morning. Other than that, just rage out. It's ok to do that there. HA! Are you into touring/sighstseeing? 

Taurus-I really have no life and have no place else to go. I haven't found a fun girls forum for people who can't have kids, so I'm stuck here. hee hee. Plus, I want to keep up with everyone. <3

Lee-Time to start the parties. yeah!

Wish2-:hugs: We're getting closer to testing day. I can't wait.

I'm sure I missed a few, so :wave:

AFM-Nothing exciting going on here. My husband got me some anniversary presents out of obligation, so I'm not pleased with them. He finally emailed me today after having the day off on Monday, and not sure what he did yesterday, and so i guess he went to work today. The last time I talked to him was Monday night when he asked if I was mad. I said 'yes.' Duh...


----------



## Lanfear333

Terri-He'll start on the 2nd of November, but they'll let him take time off when Rand is born. I don't know exactly how much, but some is better than none.


----------



## TTC74

BFN this morning with FMU at 13 DPO. Disappointing to say the least. 

I'm also extremely aggravated. I normally get a touch of PMS the day AF starts and maybe a day after. This month, I started getting pretty moderate PMS pain at 12 DPO. AF usually comes at 15 DPO. Don't know what my kooky body is doing.


----------



## Lee37

Hi Taurus! Nice to hear from you, and yes this is a wonderful thread, tks for starting it! :flower:

TTC - Sorry about the bfn and disappointment :hugs: 

Terri - That's sweet that you like to treat others on your birthday and that your Mom did that kind of thing too! :thumbup: Nice tradition to carry on for sure. 

Wish - how are you doing..Any new symptoms for the S4club?


----------



## Fezzle

terri- that sounds so fun! One of my fondest memories was visiting a friend in Baltimore, sitting on a rooftop with a big box of crabs and tucking in! I think if I do anything else for my 40th I'm going to wait until I can drink again. We still have friends who want us to have a post-wedding party since we eloped, but I don't see that happening any time soon either! Maybe we'll wait and have a big Christening party and just combine all those things. I do like throwing a party or a dinner- DH is less keen! :lol:


----------



## TTC74

I posted a pic of my test from this morning on countdown to pregnancy. Of 12 voters, only 3 have said negative. 3 have said positive and 6 are unsure. Now I'm confused! :wacko: Guess only tomorrow's test and temp will tell.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello.
I'm popping in to say hi.

Fezzle - where in North Devon are you going? You may (or may not) remember that I'm from East Devon so I love love Devon. 

Ttc - I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I didn't get a bfp until later on in my cycle this time.

Terri - a crab party sounds like fun. Treating friends and family is a very nice thing to do.

Errrrrr I'm on my phone and have a mind blank. I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for all ladies testing soon.

Afm - yesterday I realised I hadn't felt my little baby move much in two days and they try to make you aware now of reduced fetal movements. So my lovely midwife let me stop by and we listened to babys heartbeat. The midwife thinks that she was just in a position with my anterior placenta (at front) which meant I didn't feel much but she was actually moving. Now she hasn't stopped kicking me since then. I'm here mummy


----------



## Fezzle

Spud- we're going to Clovelly. It looks like a charming little place! I've never been but DH has done the coastal path walk so has seen a lot of the Devon coast. Glad you're getting some nice, reassuring kicks now!


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - hahaha to what terri said, when you first mentioned 'tried for a year', it sounded so much like TTC. I'm sorry that it didn't work out. I think I remember reading that, that all the stars basically have to align for it to be a safe time to go in a hot air balloon. That's fine, we don't want you blowing away to Oz! As for your doctors, that whole staff needs a slap upside the head. 

fezzle - great babymoon excursion!! And yes, everyone here does something for your 30th bday, 40th, 50th....all of the decades! So we had our Yellowstone trip in Feb as a vacation/anniversary trip/christmas present to each other and then New Orleans in April was my 40th bday. But since only my folks went to that with us, we'll do a dinner locally with friends. 

terri - I love your idea of treating everyone! We love to invite people over and do the same, but it's not very often. You crack me up about your anniversary gifts (Happy anniversary by the way! how long?) - I felt the same about my Christmas presents a couple of years ago. I'm about to throw in the towel on stocking gifts altogether b/c neither one of us have a clue what to get the other anymore. 

someday/vonn - we've never made it to an Emeril's but I chose Muriel's for dinner in April as my bday dinner and that did not disappoint! That's the fanciest dinner we've had there. Go to Mother's for breakfast and get the egg sub with 'debris and au jus gravy' on top. You'll die. And then when you come back to life, get some crawfish somewhere. We've actually only been to Cafe du Monde once and it was really no different than other beignet places and they have HUGE ASS LINES. So we go to a place on Bourbon called Cafe Beignet - a little outdoor place that has jazz musician statues and palm-like trees. Much more laid back. seriously, just eat your way through. The Red Fish Grill at the beginning of Bourbon was delicious. Ummm.....Acme Oyster House, for sure. 
For what to do - if you love the architecture like I do, take a Garden District walking tour and see the mansions. So pretty. If you like music, head over to Frenchman's Street and go to DBA or the Spotted Cat for a show. If you love art, walk down Royal St in the French Quarter and pop into the different galleries and antique stores. Really, just walk up and down every street in the French Quarter and take in the sights, sounds, smells&#8230;ahh I just love it there. You can go on gator tours in the swamps, head over Lake Pontchartrain (longest bridge in the US, I believe), go to the Abita brewery on the other side of the lake. So many things to do, that&#8217;s why we&#8217;ve gone down so many times!

TTC &#8211; I&#8217;m sorry your body is being kooky. Wonder if this is stuff we should start expecting in our 40&#8217;s&#8230;?

Taurus &#8211; thank you for popping in and for starting this thread!! I&#8217;m sure baby James is going to be moving and shaking quickly to keep up with his older brother!

Lee &#8211; go&#8217;on git it!

Spud &#8211; so glad the LO is back to kicking the crap out of you! 

Afm &#8211; 11dpiui here. I&#8217;ve been having internet problems all week so I&#8217;ve been a little quiet. But no real huge symptoms to speak of. I do feel a little &#8216;odd&#8217;, I got a load of wet/creamy CM yesterday which I never get at 10dpo. In fact, I usually start AF on 10dpo. No sign of her, but then again, I&#8217;m on Crinone, so that could definitely stop AF. Slight lightheadedness when I&#8217;m just sitting or laying somewhere but nothing out of the ordinary. Boobs are fine, no cramps, no nuthin. S4 is a BUST! I did do something weird last night that would coincide with &#8216;preg brain&#8217; that I had in June &#8211; I went to bed with my contacts in. When I went to take them off, I didn&#8217;t realize I forgot my glasses until I looked at the TV. This is standard stuff I do every night &#8211; brush teeth, take contacts out, put glasses on. Duh.
3 more days til testing day. I really want to test early.


----------



## Lee37

Light pink spotting this morning CD 22.This is very early for AF spotting and pretty early for IB too so Im confused. I also had spasms in my hip area again last night..I don't know if this could be early pregnancy symptoms, a cyst or O spotting.. :huh:


----------



## Spudtastic

Lee37 said:


> Light pink spotting this morning CD 22.This is very early for AF spotting and pretty early for IB too so Im confused. I also had spasms in my hip area again last night..I don't know if this could be early pregnancy symptoms, a cyst or O spotting.. :huh:

Lee - I meant to say that after my mmc my cycles were a bit different. I didn't o at all after my erpc. Then after that I had ovulation spotting. I had never had it before. And the first time I did o is was really painful with some spasms. That first cycle I ovulated on cd 18 but af arrived cd 29. The cycle after that I had o spotting cd16 to 20 (can't remember exactly) and ewcm from cd16ish but o didn't happen until cd27 and I didn't have any pains whatsoever at that time just a few aches the week before. I got pregnant that cycle. I didn't realise I od that late because I ran put of opks around cd20. 

Good luck


----------



## Spudtastic

Fezzle - I haven't been to Clovelly but I love all the little Devon towns/villages. I'm homesick for a cream tea in a cute little cottage cafe mmmmmmmmm. I miss real clotted cream. Have fun.


----------



## Lee37

Tks Spud, sounds like O spotting could definitely be it..I felt like my body geared up a week ago, had ewcm and nausea but then no aching. Being that last month was a 35 day cycle, cd22 would probably be about right for O.


----------



## Lee37

Wish- FX for you!! :dust::dust:


----------



## penelopejones

Just popping in to say hi! Driving back home today, finally. It's been a long week! 

Am waiting anxiously for news from Wish and TTC! 

More later.


----------



## TTC74

Just a quick update. No AF yet, but with my temp dip, I anticipate it will be here today.


----------



## Lee37

Hmmm..I had little needle like cramps/pains last night and still today, sort of lower left, more spasms too same side and light brown spotting again this morning. Spud did you have these pains happen when you first began Oing again? I realized Im a day later in my cycle than I thought so today is cd24, maybe early preAF? This would be pretty early. Confusing. I guess we will see what happens I a few days. 

Wishing you all a great weekend! :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed Lee - you need to start getting down to business!

vonn/someday - TOTALLY forgot 2 of my favorite things to do in NO (preg brain strikes again?? heehee) If you like history, you should take a plantation tour. A little pricey but totally worth it. My favorite one is Oak Alley - it's just plain gorgeous. I wanted to get married there. You'll fall in love. And then, on Bourbon, but more towards the end where it's starting to get a little normal again, go to Jean LaFitte's Blacksmith Shoppe - it's a bar where the only electric light is over the serving end of the bar. The rest of the place is lit via candlelight and you can just picture the pirates coming up off the river and heading there for some rum. :) Every place else that's awesome, you'll come upon just walking up and down the French Quarter - Pirate's Alley, Jackson Square. And in Jackson Square, there are 2 museums on either side of the church. One is a Mardi Gras history museum and I forget what the other is. 

PJ - hope you had a great trip! can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## somedayisnow

Wish- How are you feeling today? FX crossed. Also, thanks for all the great tips. Where did you end up staying while in NOLA?

Penelope - I hope you had a great trip. Be safe traveling back home.

TTC- I still have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Vonn

TTC-- I just looked back. Sorry to see AF arrived. Just like you knew it would. Things looked so good! Ah, well, you just got another chance. :hugs:

Penelope--hope the trip was good and little P got lots of time with her grandparents!

Wish--you rock! Thank you for all the great suggestions. I am getting pretty excited. And fx, fx for you on this cycle, it sounds very promising. Hurry up, Monday! Or, you could test. It'll be our little secret. :shhh:

Lee--I hope you are ov-ing & got some good bd in. I'm with you that a normal cycle would be nice!

Someday--enjoy those low cost drugs! I wish those types of mistakes happened more often.

Hope--what's the latest? Remind me when the transfer is happening.

Spud--thanks for popping in. I'm sure it's super reassuring that you are feeling lots of movement.

Fezzle--a babymoon sounds terribly romantic!

Terri--of course you treated everyone else on your birthday! 

Rain--feeling good?

Lanfear--getting close! How ya doin?

AFM--still waiting for AF, day 43. The not-knowing drives me a little bonkers. Ladies with PCOS must just about lose their minds dealing with this all the time! Totally fell off my diet wagon. Been eating sugar and lots of goodies like a maniac. I have to get it together, but I just know I won't be able to maintain while in NOLA. We had our consult with the RE in NY & they recommended a low inflammation diet low in sugar, carbs, etc. DH just looked at me like, well, you are sort of doing that... The consult wasn't very helpful (just a lot of the general stuff I've already heard/read) because my current clinic hadn't sent my records, even though they had a month. So we have to wait until the records get there to find out what they recommend in terms of protocol.


----------



## Spudtastic

Vonn - day 43. You must be going insane. My cycles go all over the place so I know the feeling. I hope that witch shows soon. I have also eaten badly this weekend. I had a food hangover this morning. It was horrible. A slip is ok. It's getting back on the eating plan that counts  

Afm - we're in Dunedin to see Dhs aunty with the tumour but she said on the phone that she's been in contact with chicken pox. So dh said he's not going to see his aunt. But I'm thinking it should be ok if he went and that dd and I don't go to see her. I mean how likely is it that his aunt will get chicken pox, then dh then me? Also I had chicken pox as a kid....does this mean I can or can't get it? I would feel terrible if dh didn't get to see his aunt but he doesn't want to do anything silly either.


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - when do you test? 

Ttc - how are you getting on?


----------



## TTC74

Hi Spud! CD2 for me. I can't afford to do injectables this month. So, it'll be another round of natural TTC with supplements. Next month, I'll do a round of injectables with IUI.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls - happy weekend!

vonn - day 43 I would be in an asylum!! i'm so sorry things just seem to be dragging for you. I hear you on the food slips. I've somehow recently become addicted to breakfast sandwiches! And then hear comes Halloween, then Thanksgiving, then Christmas. And NOLA in between all of that for you! I do really want to test this weekend but I'm sure DH would be mad at me for 'breaking the rules', so I'll wait. What's one more day? tomorrow is going to be packed with making beef stew, snuggling in and watching some football in front of a fire b/c it's going to be in the 40's! And then the Pats are on that night, and then the next morning it's test time!

someday - we've stayed at a couple different places. The first 2 times, we booked the 'mystery hotel' through bookit.com - they keep the name of the hotel under wraps until you book b/c of the low price and it turned out to be the Crowne Plaza on the corner of Canal and Bourbon - prime spot. Then we stayed at the Intercontinental the year we got engaged. And this last time, we stayed at the Queen & Crescent, which was a cool little boutique hotel. I recommend them all! Q&C is a close walk to Mother's, that breakfast place I recommended.

ttc - :hugs: FX'ed for this natural cycle!

Lee - hope you're busy getting busy! :haha:

lan - how are you feeling? so close!!

rain - how are you and the twinnies doing? You better be taking care of yourself and relaxing this weekend.

terri - how are you doing? I love reading about all of the fun things you've done. You're my kind of people! 

afm - feeling FINE. S4 - totally open to being crazy and symptom-spotting like a champ and NOTHING to look for. I posted on another thread about the crinone maybe causing my runny CM and another woman said she's on it and is seeing the same. So my one thing I was looking at is out the window. Still no sore boobs or cramps and the little 'tug' I thought I felt the other day is gone too. I even did the yoga 'cobra' stretch and didn't feel anything. So....blah. Monday morning we'll see. Or afternoon when they call.


----------



## penelopejones

Wish, I never felt anything out of the ordinary with my bfps. In fact the months I *thought* I had symptoms were always bfn. So who knows? 

Spud, I think if you've had chicken pox before you should be okay, no? But I don't know if I'd risk it while pregnant. 

Vonn, have fun on your trip. My favorite thing about NO is shopping in all the little boutiques on Canal St. I wish I could eat beignets or that would be my favorite, I'm sure, but I'm gluten free. I stayed at the Intercontinental last time, too, and it was good. Can't remember where I stayed the other time. I think I've been there twice. Maybe? I traveled for conferences both times so they start to blend together. 

Lee I've heard of some people who have had spotting and definitely stabbing pains with O. But then again it could be implantation bleeding. I forget, are you using OPKs? 

The trip to Canada was good but tiring. We stayed for a few days at my parents and then drove 2.5 hours to my sister's house so my daughter could spend more time with her cousins. My sister has a little girl who is just 9 months older and they are starting to enjoy playing together. Then we spent one night in Niagara Falls on our way back. We weren't there long--just got to see the FAlls and then DH went to the casino for a bit when DD was in bed. He won $75 on a slot machine, so that was good. We used it for gas on the way home. ;) Then we stopped in DC--that's like an 8 hour drive I think. It seemed long, although it was pretty driving through New York and Pennsylvania and seeing the fall colors. WE met up with some friends there and then finally made it home yesterday. Phew! DD was pretty good on the trip, all things considered. 

I got my fetal doppler and used it last night. I was glad I could find the heartbeat! Definitely $25 well spent for some peace of mind. My next scan is Tuesday and I'm hoping the SCHs will look a bit better. Still bleeding brown blood but no fresh blood since the big bleed. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## terripeachy

Hey ladies! 
Wish2-I hope everything goes as planned today and this afternoon we hear about a great surprise! Yes, this cold weather is making me crazy. We turned on our heat on Sunday morning. My dad came into town last night and he'll probably be here for about two weeks. The stupid court in PA is making him wait and wait to evict his tenants. I went to court for him in August, and I thought everything was all set for him to clean out these people's junk, but apparently not. I may lose this week in fantasy. I'm down by 30 points and have Eli playing against the Eagles tonight. I'm hoping he does well and I win, but if I lose, it's ok. My opponent is in 11/12 place, so he'll be happy with a victory and I'll still be near the top. But, I still want to win!

Vonn-Sorry AF is holding everything up. I had some cramps last night and a few today, so I guess she's stopping in Bmore first. Too bad your consult wasn't very helpful. Why do we spend so much $ going to these REs and they can't even fax over paperwork in a timely manner? Ugh..

TTC-Sorry the witch got you.

penelope-Your trip sounds fun, but tiring is right. Especially when you're driving through all the big cities to get home. Glad you're safe. And that's cool that you found the heartbeat using the doppler. Peace of mind is definitely worth $25. hee hee.

Lee-Are you feeling better today? Do you think you finally O'd?

:wave: to the rest of you lovely ladies.


----------



## Lanfear333

It's payroll week, so I don't have a lot of time to respond, but wanted everyone to know how I'm doing since a couple people asked.

I had to do settlement for Jersey Boys last night, and took a spill on my way out of the building in the dark. Thankfully I had an appointment this morning. They hooked me up to the monitor where they watched his heartbeat, checked if I was having any contractions, and I had to press a button every time he moved. We passed that with flying colors.

DH had all his references respond, and his drug and background checks came back so he's been officially offered the position. He puts in his two weeks today. 

I will check back later this week when I can respond more fully and chit chat a bit with what everyone else has going on.


----------



## somedayisnow

Lan- I'm glad everything is okay. That must have been scary at f*ck! Congrats to your hubby on getting the job!

afm - My body is weird. Had an u/s today and my follicles are ridiculously small. I just spent the past six days on 6 vials of menopur per night (which is twice as much as I took last cycle) and my ovaries are on strike. The nurse will call me later with plan B but had me pick up four more boxes of menopur just in case. :dohh:


----------



## Vonn

Someday--I had a weird cycle like that with my last IUI. I was on both follistim and menopur and I didn't stim at all. They had me stop for a week and then go back in for an ultrasound & estrogen check. Because my lining and estrogen had started to go up on its own a little bit, they had me restart both injections. They worked the second time around & I got two mature follies with another close behind. Maybe this is what you will need to do, too. Our bodies can be so confusing!

Lanfear--congrats to the hubby & glad to hear all is well after the fall. Reassurance is impt!

Wish--waiting for your test results... Sorry you aren't feeling as positive anymore. I'm still hoping for you!!

Terri--I hope you win ff every week! Stay warm. It's actually been nice here. The heat's on, but it always is by mid-October.

AFM--CD46. :growlmad: I have acupuncture tomorrow & am going to ask for needles and herbs to specifically move this along. C'mon AF!!


----------



## terripeachy

someday-Ugh...6 vials a night? Are you completely bloated? I think the Menopur is what made me bloated. Freaking nuns. :growlmad: I hope something starts getting your ovaries moving. And thank GOODNESS you have that awesome prescription plan. Otherwise, you'd be refinancing your house or selling your bloated body on the streets for pennies. :rfol: i'll keep my fingers crossed that your body gets back on track.

Vonn-Yeah, it would be cool to win every week, it's not very likely. Thanks for the well wishes. Hopefully acupuncture can help you out tomorrow too. Now you have me singing that song 'the heat is on-Woo!, the heat is o-on.' hee hee.

Lan-Yikes! I'm glad everything is ok. I hear about a lot of people falling. Is it because your center of gravity has changed, and you can't balance? I can't even imagine just walking and then falling down. I haven't been THAT wasted in a long time, and even then, I can't remember it. :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello my lovely friends!

just got the call - BFN. It's ok - I got AF a couple of hours ago and after yesterday, was expecting it so I'm good. We're going to start the next cycle right away if I can get the finances to work out with the meds. If not, guess we'll wait until next year after we can save up a bit for them. Sighhh

vonn - day WHAT? enough is enough here.

someday - ugh, so frustrating after sticking yourself with so much medication and your body not cooperating!! I hope they can figure out the mystery and get your follies growing. I like vonn's anecdote about her time - gives hope.

terri - I'm winning in one FF league right now but he has Eli going too. And I think someone else. I personally hope the Giants get smoked, but I always do b/c of the history between the Pats and Giants. :) I think I'm tied in the other league and all of my players have already played, she still has 5 to go or something stupid like that! my whole team is tied with a few players on hers. Ugh.

lan - SO glad you are ok!!! that's so scary, I'm so glad you happened to have an appt today and everything looks good. Phew. Congrats to you and DH on his new job!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello.

Ttc - sorry the witch came. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for this cycle for you.

Wish - sorry to hear about the bfn. I'm really hoping that this cycle works for you and you and ttc can be bump buddies.

Someday - bloomin follies. Well I hope they bloom for you soon. 

Lan - I'm glad you're ok. But what a scare.

Terri - I hope that court case/tenant gets sorted soon.

Vonn - I hope acupuncture and herbs work and bring on af. Have you had a cycle this long before? When I was young I used to love long cycles but they are the pits when ttc.

Afm - we're back home. Dh went to see his aunt. I figured since we've all had chicken pox it would be unlikely to get passed on from the hospital. And I just knew that the inlaws would be straight around to see us anyway which would have defeated any purpose of dh not visiting his aunt. 

I'm so excited because I'm getting a cleaner in this morning. Ooooh clean bathroom kitchen and living room. I can't wait  oh how my life has changed. 

I stepped on the scales this morning and they've gone down slightly. Oh dear I don't know how. I eat lots and when I want. But in total from start weight I've put on 3lb. I have a midwife appointment Thursday. But I started this pregnancy slightly overweight according to bmi and Internet searching says I may only need to put on 16lb in all. I still have 12 weeks to put on lots of weight. Normally I struggle with not putting on weight.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-:hugs: I know you don't want them, because you were "expecting it", but I'll still give them to you anyway. :hugs: I hate that you didn't get a surprise this afternoon. As the other nice ladies say 'do something great for yourself today' and get ready to get back on the horse. Love ya!


----------



## somedayisnow

Vonn- Do you even feel af coming at all? I'm praying for the period gods to bless you with aunt flo post haste.

Terri- Nope not bloated at all. I'm lucky that I have absolutely no side effects with the nun pee but when I was on clomid...oh boy, I wanted to bite the head off a squirrel. That stuff's brutal on my system.

And I'm so lucky for that computer error or I'd be selling my body on the corner of Hollywood & Vine to pay for my meds. I got the four boxes for free this time too. 

Wish- I'm sorry it didn't work out this time. :hugs: When an IVF cycle is switched over to IUI does the clinic charge you less or give you back any of your money?

Spud- I've actually heard of women losing weight during their pregnancy and then going on to have healthy babies so please try not to worry. :hugs:

afm- the nurse called and wants me to do four vials twice a day for the next two days. Then she wants me to go back in the office for an u/s on Wednesday. Hopefully, the added drugs (holy crap 8 vials per day!!!) will do the trick.


----------



## Lee37

Hi ladies, have any of you ever had a negative pregnancy test turn positive later? Felt a little off on sat so I tested and got a bfn. I figured that made sense as it was early anyways. Later when I got home from work I saw it had turned positive?? Same thing happened today, turned positive after a couple hrs, the test is below. I googled dollar tree tests and some women say this happened early on when hcg was low but Im skeptical, especially since this is our first month trying. Anyone experienced this? https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=904493&stc=1&d=1445283285
 



Attached Files:







test1019.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wish2BMom

:hugs: terri - right back atcha, hon and <3 you too. Thank you, it's been a bit of a rollercoaster month, glad that one is over. I hope your Dad's tenant issues hurry up and get over with too. We have a rental and I'm really hoping we can sell it before we have to deal with any of those shenanigans.

And thanks for your :hugs: too, someday. 8 vials - holy hell. Next time you see a nun, just hug her and don't tell her why.

lee - I have not seen that at all, though I rarely test. Overall, i don't trust the dollar store cheapies anyway! And I've read before that you're not to trust any test beyond like 10 mins or something. Try a clearblue digital - that would definitely tell you!

so besides these horrid cd1 cramps and my GD comcast internet going in and out ALL DAY LONG FOR THE LAST WEEK, I'm doing well. RE called and we're already getting back on the IVF horse as of Wed. I'll start my BCP then, end on 11/1, suppression check on 11/2, and then start injections after that. I don't even think i'll get antsy this cycle, I have so many things going on that I have to keep track of instead - dinners for adult bdays, parties for baby bdays, work travel, personal travel to see my family, etc. This BCP TWW will be over before I know it! oh, and I can have wine during all these things and not have to hide secrets. That's a load off.


----------



## penelopejones

Lee - test with a FRER! I don't trust the cheapy tests either, especially at first. 

Lan, glad you are okay. You are getting so close! 

Wish and TTC, sorry for the bfns. :( :hugs: 

Spud - I've read posts too from women who gained very little to no weight and had perfectly healthy babies. I actually wouldn't mind that if it meant the baby was harvesting some fat from my thighs! Hahaha. 

Vonn, I had a cycle like that this past year. I think it must have been due to a cyst or something. Of course I was convinced that I was secretly pregnant and it just wasn't showing up. Couldn't your RE speed it up? Mine offered to do that once... 

Tired after DD took forever to go to bed tonight. She was crabby and trying to lie down with her blanky at 6:30 so I thought she was ready to go to sleep. But then she woke up asking to eat (she has basically skipped her dinner and just ate a cheese string and a bunch of grapes). Finally she fell asleep after two yogurts and a cup of milk, an hour and a half later. Toddlers. ;) 

Scan tomorrow. I've finally stopped spotting so I'm hoping that is good news. DH is coming with me. He hasn't been to any of my appointments yet so it will be good to have him there.


----------



## Spudtastic

Lee - I get that when I'm first pregnant. It doesn't show after ten minutes but when it dries there's a decent line there and that's with a frer. In fact with this pregnancy I took a frer on the Thurs which was a bfn. I threw it in a cupboard. Then in the sat morning I saw the frer again and there was a second line. So I went to the shops to buy a frer and a digi and they were both obviously positive. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 

Pj - please let us know how your scan goes. I'm on the wrong page but I think you are 14 something weeks. If they can't tell the sex maybe try for a nub shot? That's if you're finding out. And if only babies took fat from thighs. That would be great  

Wish - I'm really really hoping this is your cycle. Xx x big hugs. I haven't done ivf but everything you have to do doesn't sound easy. I'm sure your rainbow baby is on the way. X x


----------



## Lee37

Tks ladies,Im going to buy a frer today. Im cd27 and last 2 cycles have been 35 days so still pretty early.

Spud - Wow, this happened and you were pregnant! Your story gives me hope! I had never heard of this happening before but once I googled it I was surprised to see similar stories. Heres hoping! :flower:

Lan - Glad youre ok, scary! Nice you had an appointment, must've made you feel much better to see all was well. :flower:

Wish- So sorry to hear:hugs: Wishing you lots of luck this cycle! :dust:

Someday, hope your ovaries start to cooperate. :hugs::dust:

Vonn - that IS a long cycle...how frustrating! Hope the acupuncture works so you can start a new cycle soon. :dust:

Penelope - I haven't been using OPKs but think I may start doing that. Nice to hear your spotting has stopped, hopefully its all cleared up, good luck with your scan with DH! :baby:


----------



## TTC74

You know how I've been taking all these FertileAid supps? Well, I think there may actually be something to them. I'm on my 5th day of AF. It's been light, but still - I usually only get 3 days of AF. So, it seems like at the very least it's helping some with lining.


----------



## Vonn

Lee--OMG! :test: and report back ASAP!

Wish--Sorry for the bfn, but at least you were prepared for the result. Surprises like that suck. I'm glad you are starting up right away. I hate all the hurry up and wait that I am dealing with. Any word on the meds yet?

TTC--what all is in the fertile-aid? Are you taking it specifically to boost the lining?

Penelope--can't wait to hear about the scan!

AFM--thanks for being sympathetic about my stupid cycle. The clinic I had the hysteroscopy through says it's normal for cycles to be off after this surgery & it can take several months to normalize. Of course I can find nothing about this when I check Dr Google. I've wondered about getting some provera from my RE to jump start a new cycle. I may call them, but I sort of feel like I need to let my body get back to normal & medically forcing the next cycle doesn't promote healing. TCM (acu + herbs) is much more gentle & can _help_ things happen, but doesn't really _force_ things to happen. What would you all do???? :shrug:


----------



## TTC74

I'm taking the fertile aid, the ovaboost, and the fertile CM. So, basically, I'm taking it for everything! As for what all is in it, check it out - https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/ttc-boost-bundle.html


----------



## somedayisnow

Lee- I don't know but that test looks good. Hurry up and test again. :happydance:


----------



## penelopejones

Vonn, yeah, I hear you about the natural approach. When I had that supercycle I figured AF would just show when she wanted to...once I gave up on the idea of a secret pregnancy. 

Lee - need update!!!

The scan went well today. I had previously had two SCH spots and they have consolidated into one long and skinny one. Still 7 cm by 1 cm but I'm hoping it is healing. The ultrasound tech looked at the nub from below (between the legs view from below) and said she thought it was a boy, but I'm wondering how accurate that is at 14 and a half weeks. Aren't the sex organs still developing? However, I have been feeling rather testy and aggressive these past few weeks and maybe that would explain it. 

I'll post a pic later....


----------



## Spudtastic

somedayisnow said:


> Lee- I don't know but that test looks good. Hurry up and test again. :happydance:

Yes Lee....I'm struggling with the antici........pation. I keep logging on to check. plleeeeeeeeeeease test.


----------



## Lee37

Hi ladies! Sorry about the wait, (Spud.. :haha:) was a busy day yesterday, however I think Im out..I tested with the frer today and bfn, unless it morphs into positive Im assuming the other tests were flukes or maybe a CP. What a strange cycle this has been so far. I had some water brown cm today so maybe AF coming a week early? That or spotting started 2 weeks before Af and maybe that's a new thing my body is doing..so confusing!:huh:


----------



## somedayisnow

Lee- Too bad but just maybe...maybe you're not out yet. I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed just in case.

afm- Had another u/s today and my body is betraying me. I only have one okay sized follicle (14.5). Yep, my body is flooded with nun pee and my body is telling the meds to go kick rocks. It just doesn't make any sense. When I was on only 1-3 vials a day, I produced two, if not 3, ready to go baby making follicles. :shrug:


----------



## Vonn

Lee and someday--I'm sorry there wasn't better news for each of you today. :hugs:


----------



## Lee37

Tks ladies, A BFP wouldve been lovely I'm not too surprised being our first month back to TTC. 

Vonn - how are you doing? Any sign of Af? 

TTC - that's great about your lining! sounds like a good sign for next cycle!

Someday - Im sorry to hear... :hugs:

Penelope- that is exciting..any name ideas? .:blue:


----------



## somedayisnow

Penelope - I forgot to congratulate you on your baby boy. :wohoo:


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Pen....little boys are awesome!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Someday - I'm sorry to hear that your body is being stubborn despite the nuns pee. Big hugs x

Lee - and I'm sorry to hear you didn't get those two lines. It's always so disappointing.

Ttc - I am really happy to hear that the fertilaid is helping. Maybe next cycle your lining will be getting an A+. I hope so. 

Vonn - did you make any decisions on forcing af? Or has she shown? I'm hoping she's already here.

Afm - well dh gave up alcohol for two weeks at the start of the month because he's giving up smoking but now he's back to drinking at 5pm and falling asleep on the sofa at 8.30pm every night. It's really frustrating. I used to forcefully wake him up when I went to bed a d make him go upstairs. It was a bit of effort. But after me falling asleep on the sofa a few times recently and him not putting in any effort to wake me up (he just left me on the sofa) I don't bother trying so hard now. So most nights I go to bed on my own but I can read and I don't have an elbow in my face. I feel terrible for enjoying this. (Don't worry about romance ha ha we still fit that in).

I had my 28w midwife apt today which included the glucose drink and blood test for gestational diabetes. The drink was disgusting. It's the equivalent of 19 teaspoons of sugar in one small bottle (150mls). It made me feel drunk. The good news is that baby is now measuring exactly according to fundal height rather than ahead (they measure your belly) and midwife isn't worried about my lack of weight gain because I have ample padding. 

Dh has decided that whilst he still likes the name Seren he thinks it sounds too much like the iphone Siri. It is true kiwis pronounce e's as I's so would pronounce Seren as Sirin. So the name Alana is also a contender and we'll decide when we see her.

We got an offer for our business which I'm happy to accept but now dh doesn't know if he wants to sell because he's worried about finding another job with a decent wage. Sigh. I'm stuck too.


----------



## terripeachy

Lee/someday/Vonn_Sorry your bodies aren't doing what they are supposed to do. :hugs:

Spud-I am happy you were able to find a buyer for the business, so I hope your DH can hurry and find something else so that the sale can go through. I like both of your name choices.

Penelope-I won't cheer just yet for a boy, so keep us posted on any further developments.


----------



## Wish2BMom

PJ - good news on the blood pillow! i'm also not going to cheer for a boy just yet. But hopefully soon!

spud - congrats on the offer on the biz! I know you were really wanting to get rid of that, so that's great you have an offer. Hopefully DH can find something suitable and it can be out of your lives. Also so cool you've already reached 28w!!! And I love your name options too. We have to stay away from names that have an 'er' sound in them. My sister wanted to name her 2nd daughter 'Carly' and I immediately reminded her that her husband has a strong Boston accent and all we'd here is CAHlee all the time. Nope. She's now Aubrey. :)

vonn - ugh man. So frustrating knowing your body has to do what it needs to do to heal and you don't really want to introduce any unnecessary meds into the picture, but HURRY mother nature! Time's a-wastin!

lee - I'm so sorry you got a BFN now. Still HOH until AF arrives, though. 

ttc - that's awesome about your lining! good to see progress in any shape or form.

someday - that's what happened to me last cycle and why we had to downgrade to an IUI. I was using 2 vials of menopur a day plus Gonal-F and only one follie played along. I've heard of 'overstimulation' so if they cut back, maybe then? I'm not using menopur this coming cycle. Moving to a Lupron microdose and Gonal-F 2x a day. i'm hoping this change-up works.

terri - AF show up yet? Do you get to do any sort of medicated cycle, even if it's not IVF? something to help with ovulation or whatnot? That's how a friend of mine finally got preg after 3 failed IVFs, a couple failed IUIs... Sometimes they can bill the meds under a different code than fertility and it'll be covered. They did that to half my order this time.

taurus - good to see you!

lan - I hope your busy days are getting lighter!

i'm sorry if I missed anyone. :flower:

afm - started BCP last night. Calculated this morning how things will go and I think, if we have zygotes (?) that make it to Day 5 blasts, then we'd transfer on Thanksgiving I think! YIKES. I'm supposed to be hosting that day! 
re: the meds - they were still pretty expensive but my RE office was able to save me one sample and I still had 2 leftover from last cycle, so that helped. So we're going to use a little savings and a little HSA for it and we're good. 
The one thing I am pretty excited about is that the various 'waiting periods' between now and then are riddled with plans or work stuff, so I have other things to take my mind off of the cycle as a whole. So it should fly by! Maybe I'll get a nice bday present this year - my test should be right around the first weekend of Dec and my bday is 12/7! WOO!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Yay for getting started again! I'm not doing anything but waiting for you all to get pregnant and have babies and such. So no, no medicated cycles, no OPKs, no BD. HA!!HA!! j/k. But other than that, nothing. I'm paying back my credit card debt, and chillin'. Not sure if I told you guys but the fertility place called me and said I had a $3000+ credit on my account. Can you believe that? So..they have processed the check, and I should be getting that in the next few weeks, so that will make a nice dent in my credit load. That stupid embryo freezing for a week while I waited for my results costs $1800 right there, the PGS was either $2100 or something like that, so once I looked at how basically they were raping me (with no baby), I'm glad I'm done with this process. It's just too much everything; emotionally, financially, bodily :haha: Just too much. I'm a bitter fatty, can't you tell? hee hee. :hugs:


----------



## penelopejones

Terri, I totally get it. This whole process is so draining in every way. It just sucks. 

Spud, I hear you about sleeping alone. Lately DH's snoring is either a) worse or b) I'm just noticing it more, so half the time one of us ends up sleeping elsewhere. I secretly kind of like having the extra room. Even if it is in the tent in my daughter's room because she's been sleeping in her pack n'play, which is in the guest room. Since our trip she has refused to go back to sleeping in her toddler bed. 

Thanks everyone for the boy wishes/not wishes yet. I'm trying not to count my chickens, but I did go through my daughter's old clothes and pull out all of the gender neutral stuff. I have quite a lot, including some stuff I got from my sister who had a boy first, so actually if it is a boy I won't need to buy much new stuff. 

No names yet. My husband just refuses to be serious about it. So far he has suggested Cam, Rugned, and our fathers' names. For my daughter his suggestions included Beason and Noshawn. Too much watching sports and not enough thinking of names! He eventually came up with Breanna (after Breanna Stewart) and Ariana (as in Grande). Sigh. I like Elliott but DH's family is Chinese and will pronounce it Erriott. 

Speaking of accents, huh Spud? I do like Seren either way, and Alana is nice. You'd pronounce it Ah-law-na, right? 

Wish, hopefully you'll end up cooking your own little turkey on Thanksgiving rather than a big one for everyone! 

TAurus, Someday, thanks for the congratulations! I think I will come around to the idea of a boy but I secretly wanted another girl. I guess I've just had more experience around girls but a boy would be sweet too.


----------



## Wish2BMom

pj - you killed me with your in laws' pronunciation :rofl: I'm sure you guys will come up with an awesome name either way. 'Penelope' already knocked it out of the park, I love that name.

terri - I am with you. This is all so, so much. And this is where my DH comes in and is like 'you are making this take up way too much of your life'. Yup, it's true - so easy to keep focusing in on each and every step to try to make it perfect and for what? no guarantees either way. So I'm really trying to keep that balance, which is a lot easier when i'm busy at work and we have a lot of social plans. We've already said that we're not buying more meds to extend this cycle. If it doesn't work by the time we hit 12 days of stimming, then we'll cancel. And I'm good with that. No more extending out a few days to see if my follicles magically respond. I'm sure you're feeling so much relief and space in your day to think about other things.
btw - thank you for sticking on here and continuing to cheer us all on. Means more than you know.

big plans for the weekend, anyone? we have a dinner to go to tonight, a wrestling match with a comcast guy tomorrow if he doesn't fix my GD internet, and a 2 yr old's bday (read: adult reason to get together) tomorrow and then football sunday. 

I hope you all have a wonderful one!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-It's not that I care about you guys, I just have no life. Just kidding. :rofl: When you're entrenched in people's lives for almost 3 years, you really do start caring. Crazy how it works. Good idea on the 12 day limit, and good for you for having a DH that can keep you grounded on what is, and is not important.

penelope-I laughed too at Erriott, but I also think it's kind of cute. Of course, if his friends hear that, they will probably start calling him that too, and that's not cool. Better pick something else (or hope for a girl). hee hee.

I am going out for happy hour for a little bit tonight, and then I'll just be chillin' at home with my dad, Fun and my husband. No big plans, but I do want to watch the Greensboro video that I bought, so we may check that out in the evening. Saturday my goddaughter is having her 5th bday party at Chuck E Cheese (groan). It smells there and I have been there so many times in the past two years that I'm almost to the point where I can't stand it. On Sunday she's supposed to get her ears pierced, so I may go to the mall with the family for that special occasion. Sunday, we usually just go to church and then watch football. The Ravens play Monday night, so I'm actually free on Sunday, but I still like watching the other games. 

Hope you all have a great weekend. :flower:


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all! Hope everyone's cycles are moving along!

vonn- are you waiting on AF?

Lee- sorry those last tests never turned into a BFP! Fx for next time!

TTC- it sounds like your lining has improved- hopefully those supplements do the trick! 

Spud- Good luck with the next step if the business sells! I like your names- I know a Seren (adult) and have always liked it. We have pronunciation considerations too with my family being in the US, DH's family and us being in the UK. I've only recently realised Clara, which is one of my top girl choices is typically pronounced differently in each place!

PJ- a boy would be very exciting! Good that you still have some gender neutral things!

Wish2b- I hope this one works and you have a pregnant Christmas!

terri- I have a (probably masochistic) wish to some day take my future child or children to Chuck E Cheese. We don't have anything like it here that I know of, but I want to give them a taste of those things when we visit the US!

This weekend we're going to Ikea to look at kitchens, then have a 40th birthday meal, then Sunday we're going out for lunch and to see Inside Out which we missed the first time it was out but now in theatres again because of half term.


----------



## Vonn

Funny stuff with all the names and accents! Fezzle, what are the different ways to pronounce Clara?? 

We have such a group of international movers! 
Penelope--from Canada, now living in US
Fezzle--from US, now living in UK
Spud--from UK, now living in NZ
Nikki--from Canada, now living in Australia
Am I missing anyone? I'd love to hear how you all came to live in different countries.

Wish--uggggghhhhhhh, Comcast. Can't stand 'em! The best you can do is just try to maintain your sanity. And, yay that you are moving on to the next cycle right away. 

Someday--anything happen with your cycle?

Hope--will you be having your FET anytime soon?

Terri--I hope you and your dad are able to deal with his renters soon, it feels like it's been hanging over your heads for quite a while. Lots of boys in your house, btw!

AFM--CD50. WTF. Now left a message at my RE clinic to see if they recommend waiting or what. I'm hoping they want to do an ultrasound so we can see if anything is going on in there.


----------



## TTC74

My pre-O temps are super low this month. Wonder what that's about.


----------



## penelopejones

Hi everyone! 

Vonn, the international connections are interesting! It's fun to be in a group like this. I hope you figure out what's going on with your cycle. The not knowing is always the worst part. 

Wish, hopefully your ovaries will get going but I can see not wanting to keep taking drugs if they don't seem to be working... 

TTC - who knows? I'm no temping expert though. Could it just be a change in weather? 

Terri - Ugh. Chucky cheese doesn't sound too fun. :( I thought it was funny how you said it smelled. Ha. I hate places with that kind of offputting smell. Is it like pizza mixed with Lysol? 

So I got a call from my midwife and they say that the last scan I had shows I have placenta previa. Sigh. The tech didn't mention that at the actual ultrasound. They are still just recommending pelvic rest and taking it easy, which is good. I'm worried about what I'd do if I had to go on bed rest. I guess call in the grandmas. ;) They are just going to monitor it and hope that it moves up as my uterus grows. If it doesn't, I'll have a scheduled c-section which isn't my plan but would actually be okay. It would mean DH could arrange for time off work and I could arrange for my mom to come to look after Penelope (and me). 

This weekend we are heading to the mountains, but just for one night, to see the fall leaves. No hiking for me, I guess. But I do have some work deadlines so I'm sort of thinking DH can take Penelope out to explore and I can cozy up in a coffee shop with my laptop.


----------



## TTC74

PJ - that stinks! Hope you don't have to go on bed rest.


----------



## somedayisnow

Wish- Cable companies are the boils on the butt of humanity. 

Terri- I agree with Wish. I hope you never leave us. Besides, you have the coolest stories.

Fezzle- Your weekend sounds like fun. Happy Birthday!

Vonn- Will this be your first period after surgery? Hopefully your RE will have some answers.

Penelope- Sorry about the diagnosis but hopefully you'll be able to relax this weekend - well, around your work deadlines. 

Hello to all everyone else. I hope you all have a great weekend.

afm- Some of my other follicles are starting to respond so in hopes of making them battle ready in time for my IUI, my doc has me on this shot to stop ovulation. I think it's named Gargamel or something...no that's the loner dude from the Smurfs. Anyway, it begins with a G. So three more days on the G shot :haha: along with a buttload of menopur, and I'll trigger on Sunday night for IUI on Tuesday morning. I can't wait to get off all these drugs. :wacko:


----------



## Lee37

Happy Weekend ladies! I had no idea so many of us we're international travelers, we're from Canada and living in the US, so us too!

Vonn- day 50.. frustrating im sure. Hope AF comes soon.

Penelope - sorry to hear, hope no bed rest/c-section for you, but glad you have a support system should you need help.

Someday -wishing you lots of luck! :dust:

Terri - Im with Wish, so glad you've stuck around. Wouldn't be the same without you. Glad you got a credit back from the IVF too!

Wish - your striving to keep balance is smart, like you said we have no guarantees, important to make sure to enjoy life in the midst of ttc. 

AFM - Cd1 today, just enjoying a relaxing Saturday :coffee: Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## terripeachy

Someday-ganirelix will stop your ovulation. It's not a bad shot. Gargamel was a blast from the past. Hee hee. I am glad you have a date set and you're going through with IUI this cycle. Phew!

Penelope-I'm not sure if kfs1 was on this thread or not but she had placenta précis and didn't have to go on bedrest. I think in the end the placenta moved and she had a regular delivery so it still early but I wouldn't push yourself. Have fun in the mountains. Oh and I wish Chuckee Cheese smelled like Lysol. It's like pizza and feet! Appetizing, huh? 

Lee-sorry for CD1 but at least you're onto he next cycle. We could all be waiting for AF like Vonn. 

Vonn-did you call the re? Can they give you provera? This is so frustrating.


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning :coffee:

lee - I'm sorry for AF but I'm glad you're not questioning tests still. On to the next! any new plans for this cycle?

fez - how was your bday meal and movie? Happy birthday!! 

vonn - AF make an appearance over the weekend, perhaps? way to go in putting together all of the international connections. It's very cool to see on paper. I'm from NH and in NH - I've gone so far. I've actually lived in a few other states but made my way back here. And then my family all left and went to NC. Do I offend??

pj - oh man, not the news you wanted but at least it's workable. I hope what terri said about kfs1 happens to you and you don't have to have a c-section. My folks were in the NC mtns this weekend! actually, Pigeon Forge in TN but you gotta go through one to get to the other! I'm sure it's beautiful right now.

terri - you can't lie, i know you love us! and maybe have no life but I find that VERY hard to believe. You do have the coolest stories. And ideas for 40th bdays - I need one! I'll be in my TWW wait by then and I've really been thinking about your crab dinner. It'll be Dec so crab dinner doesn't quite fit the mold but I'm trying to think of something else. We may just go to a cool speakeasy bar that opened up around here - they are starting to come out with some yummy eats. But again, me = no alcohol, so I don't want people suspicious.

someday - aww, Gargamel! I loved the Smurfs. Yeah, I have a few of those shots in the fridge. So glad you're triggering soon! Get this TWW going!

lan, rain, nikki, taurus, caribbean, spud, neener, ttc, galvan, hope....I know I'm forgetting some.... have a great Monday!

comcast :haha: - they FINALLY fixed my issue. And granted, it actually wasn't their signal, but it took 4 visits and about 6 of their guys (a few supervisors) to help figure out that it was the connection in the wall from the wiring in the basement that was wrong. So they put the modem in the basement and gave us this wireless thing that talks to it and all is well, bypassing the wall connection. The manager dude was NOT happy that it took so long to figure out. I'm just happy to not be going completely mental anymore when I want to receive my work email!!

Also, i think I'm going to call my RE office and see if I can stay on BCP for an extra day. I am freaking out a bit about starting my shots while I'm in NC at my folks' house. I would have to hide the shots in their fridge. If I'm supposed to start them the day before I leave, maybe I can just hold off another day and start them when I get home. Then, everything else went according to plan, I'd transfer the day AFTER thanksgiving.


----------



## kfs1

Penelope - Terri's right. I had previa pretty much my entire pregnancy and never had to go on bed rest - only pelvic rest. It cleared up toward the end. Fx for you!!

Hi everyone else! Still stalking and hanging around. :)


----------



## terripeachy

ha ha kfs1- Glad you heard your ears ringing! How is our sweet Adeline doing?


----------



## Wish2BMom

right? that was like a Bat signal!


----------



## TTC74

Hi kfs1! :wave:

My fertility monitor went to high this morning. I'm really nervous this month about being out before I even get into the TWW. I normally O on CD15 but occassionally O as early as CD14 or as late as CD17. Well, I'm leaving town on CD15 and won't be back with DH until CD18. We get one shot on CD14. Obviously, I'm praying for a CD14-15 O this month. Come on eggie! Get your butt ready to go!


----------



## Fezzle

Haha- it wasn't my birthday- I still have until Feb to turn 40. Let's not rush things! :haha: on my phone now so will catch up properly later!


----------



## Lanfear333

Someday-"boils on the butts of humanity" :haha:

Lee-Glad you at least get to move on for another try.

Terri-Also really glad you're still here. At least we get to talk fantasy football.

Wish-Glad your comcrap (that's what we call them round here) issue was fixed. They sure can be idiots.

Vonn-I hope they figure out what is going on with you very soon, or AF just finally shows up on her own.

Had another appt. this morning. Measuring spot on. Decided to actually ask what the procedure is if I go into labor on my own. I was induced with DS, so I had no clue if I was supposed to just go to the hospital or if I needed to call the office first. Also, we decided to let both of our mothers be in the room. DH has all brothers, so his mom won't get to experience this unless one of us lets her. It might be a little weird, but I have a feeling that I won't be too concerned about it when the time comes.

I'm beating my FIL pretty badly right now in fantasy football, but he still has 3 people playing tonight including his QB. I only have my defense. But I have Ingram, Gurley and Diggs to thank for an awesome week, so far. How are you doing, Wish and Terri?


----------



## terripeachy

That's nice that you are letting your mom and MIL in the room with you. I'm sure DH's mom will love to have the experience. The countdown is on..do you feel any braxton hicks contractions or anything at this point?

I'm pretty sure I'm going to win this week, but I don't know if I have enough points to get back into 1st place. My best friend is in 1st currently, but she'll probably lose (even though she has Flacco and Forsett tonight), and the two guys in my division are right on my tail, so they may overtake me. I have Chris Johnson tonight, and my opponent has Michael Floyd, whose best was 11 points, so I think I should be ok. Cam made me so nervous last night and I was scared to check my score today, but he got ~14 points, which isn't TERRIBLE, but it's not that good. We'll see how tonight's game goes. Go Ravens (even though I picked against them in my other pool)!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, i didn't even mention FF b/c my team is SO BAD. The one in the league for money, anyway. I benched Jordan Reed, who had a kickass game. Randle was held to 1 pt, Jimmy Graham sucks this year b/c apparently no one introduced him to Wilson, 2 of my players got ZERO points. It's just terrible. I have Flacco going tonight but he can't make up for the almost-40 pt difference I'm in right now. My other league - I have Reed there as well and he was benched there, as well. I'm only down by 22 pts there and I have Palmer going tonight - he could cover that but my opponent has Fitzgerald and the Ravens D. So - calling it a loss. And then I'm in this thing called 'squibpicks' where you pick a winner and a loser every week (not the same game) and you can never pick them again in the season. So I picked the Chargers to win against the Raiders and they got smoked. My loser was the Jets and thankfully that panned out, on a lot of levels.

also, looks like I'll be smuggling drugs to NC when I visit next week. Sigh. I even need a letter for TSA stating I can travel with needles. Apparently this protocol is very strict with when we start things so I must abide.


----------



## Lee37

Hi ladies, I am now thinking I may have had an early CP this month. I had early spotting and cramps, which Ive had with previous BFPs and then 2 tests that become positive after the time limit, the second much darker than the first. Then I started spotting watery brown cd28 and tested negative, AF came 3 days later. That is what happened with my CP last year followed by negative test and AF 2 days later. I'm having a really heavy, crampy Af and some large clots so that is what made me think that's likely what happened though I guess I'll never know for sure. On a positive note, if it was CP I got pregnant first cycle trying again, and that would be a good sign as it has taken at least 7 months to get both previous BFPs.


----------



## Taurus8484

Good to see you kfs1.....she is gorgeous....how is it all going?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hey everyone! :flower:

I am still here.. stalking, but pretty busy these days! I have made some new friends with babies here in the USVI and now my days are filling up with playdates, beach visits, mom and baby group get togethers and I have also found a (sort of) new love for crochet! So I have been keeping myself quite entertained. 

Little Miss Ellie is now 3 months old! Can you believe how fast time flies? It's just crazy. She's doing great, about 12 lbs now, grown 4 inches since birth but only *just* barely starting to fit into her 0 - 3 month clothes! Weenie little peanut. She's just a great little baby. I am more in love with her every single day. 

Here are some photos of her to keep you from missing me too much (ha! Not sure anyone noticed..:cry:) 

https://s21.postimg.org/tuoturlev/20151016_113821_1.jpg

https://s12.postimg.org/ys7i0q8rh/20151025_113052.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/d8qvsdhbn/Ellie_Oct_2015_tummytime.jpg

She's a very happy, sweet, relaxed baby. I am VERY lucky! 

I am not sure if anyone is on Instagram, I put up my username a while ago if anyone wanted to add me, but not sure if anyone did! Anyway it's ellie_ellie_bo_bellie where I post a lot of Ellie's pics :) (I have put a link in my signature!)


----------



## terripeachy

Caribbean-Don't cry! Of course we miss you! We know you're busy though, so no pressure to say 'write to us, write to us! show us pics!' hee hee. Love Ellies' dress that you made. I learned to crochet in elementary/preschool, but never kept up with it. She is a little peanut, so glad you still have plenty of clothes for her to wear and I'm glad you made some mom friends. How fun.

Wish2/Lan-Guess who is back in 1st place?? hee hee. Chris Johnson did well and the Ravens couldn't compete, even though they tried to at the end. I stayed up for the whole game HOPING they could come back and win, but an interception in the end lost the game for us. 

Have a great day all! <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

caribbean - I definitely keep you in mind when posting! I'm so thrilled that things are going so well for you and Ellie! Your days sound dreamy.
I'm not on instagram but thank you for sharing that. She's just so darling!

terri - I didn't even look at last night's scores yet. I'm assuming I lost my girls league that only had Flacco going. But I might have pulled it out in the other league. 
I am going to the Pats game this Thursday!! So excited!!!

it was 25 degrees this morning when I left to come into the office. Brrrrr. Used the seat and steering wheel warmers!!


----------



## Lee37

Kfs1 & Carribean - your girls are adorable!! :flower:


----------



## somedayisnow

kfs1 and CB - Your girls are gorgeous. Positively gorgeous!

Wish- I don't miss New England winters...nope...not even a little bit. Bundle up!

afm- Insemination #5 is now complete so from now until test day I am pregnant until proven otherwise. :baby:


----------



## TTC74

Carib - just adorable. 

So, my chart is really wonky this month. It looks like I already Od, but my OPKs and fertility monitor suggest otherwise. Also, my "post-O" temps are consistent with my normal pre-O temps. So, I think I just had several days of unusually low temps at the beginning of my cycle and O has yet to arrive. Truly bizarre.


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry about the temp confusion, TTC. I never really got into temping so I don't know much about it.... 

Carib, she's a sweetie! So cute. 

kfs, thanks for sharing your experience! I talked to the midwife the other day and she said it was a partial previa--otherwise I'd have already risked out of the birthing center. So hopefully it will move up. Still just taking it easy. And now I have these constant headaches. The midwife said maybe it's sinus headaches or maybe it has to do with my vision. I'm thinking maybe the latter. I'm on the computer a lot for work and then obviously for fun too. She said eyesight can change during pregnancy so maybe that's it. Although... I still get the headaches when I wake up in the morning, not just after being on the computer for a while. Who knows. Hormones?


----------



## TTC74

Thanks PJ. Fortunately, I got a pos OPK yesterday, a peak fertility monitor reading today and a temp dip today. Im super excited! FF even took back the crosshairs it had given me.


----------



## Lanfear333

Carribean-Ellie is so cute! I do have instagram but never use it!

Terri-Congrats on moving back into first! I'm slowly moving up, but my record still sucks, so I'm only in 9th place. I watched the whole game Monday, and saw the interception. It helped my defense, so I was kind of excited about it. I had Braxton Hicks contractions from week 20 until just a few weeks ago. They've now switched to false labor where I only cramp in one place but the whole uterus doesn't harden. I've started to slowly lose my mucus plug as well, so my body is getting ready.

Wish-It's starting to get pretty chilly in the mornings here in MI, too. I just hope the daily warm ups hold out for trick or treating on Saturday.

Penelope-I had headaches often in earlier pregnancy. It was hormones, for sure. I often would put something cold on the back of my neck, and something warm on my hands and feet and that gave some relief.

TTC-Glad your chart straightened itself out.

So DH and I are having some issues. We've both worked it out to go see a therapist, but we have to go separately as my insurance won't cover marriage counseling. Nothing like your hubby freaking out when you're about to have a baby, right?


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed Someday!!!! I think the dust is a little cheesy but here's some for ya! :dust: can't hurt right?

aw Lan, that sucks - not being on the same page with DH on a normal day blows, I can't imagine a few weeks before having baby #2. I really wish the best for you both and that you're able to work through things and come out solid on the other side. 

PJ - ugh - I had a friend who had killer headaches all throughout her 2nd pregnancy. They still managed to host New Years that year, not sure how. I like Lan's idea - that sounds wonderful. Maybe a pregnancy massage too, to work out some kinks?

TTC - glad you got the temp shift you were hoping for today! Get to BD'ing!

hi to everyone else! nothing new here! :) picked up my 'Dear TSA, Wish can travel with needles' letter today for next week and some ideas about how to smuggle the drugs past my parents.


----------



## terripeachy

Lan-:hugs: My hubs and I just went to see a counselor a few days after our anniversary, so don't feel ashamed. It's better to go now than later so you can hash out things related to your relationship BEFORE Rand is born. That will bring on a whole new set of issues, so I don't blame you for going now and getting things sorted. Plus it's always good to have an outsider look in and help you figure out what's good/bad/ugly and ways to cope. That kind of sucks that your work won't cover marriage counseling, but if you have an HSA, you can get reimbursed for it if you end up paying out of pocket. That's what we did, but I have to find out whether it's covered for us. My husband didn't think to look at insurance coverage. :dohh:


----------



## kfs1

Thanks Taurus! We're doing well. I just love her. 2 1/2 weeks until I start work though which stinks. :( How are your little ones?



Taurus8484 said:


> Good to see you kfs1.....she is gorgeous....how is it all going?


----------



## Taurus8484

They are great thanks kfs1. Life has settled down. The most few months were a blur. 2 under 2 kept me busy. Good to hear you doing well. After Jaxon was born the first few months was a bit of a struggle. Complete life change. Dont know how you handled it all but always remember, it gets easier and it too shall pass lol.

That sucks about work. I dont go back until April luckily.


----------



## penelopejones

Good news, ttc! Fingers crossed. 

Lan, sorry to hear that. It sounds like so many of us have our kinks to work through. Relationships are just tough, and even tougher when pregnant, and then with kids... it's just hard. 

Thanks for the headache tips though! Going to get a cold compress now as the headache is kicking in again. 

Wish -- just tell your parents it's heroin. Haha. Say it is a vitamin B shot? 

Glad things are going well for the new moms! I hope you are all getting plenty of precious sleep! 

AFM, nothing much. I've been using my doppler for reassurance as I've seen a few stories of late-ish miscarriages on a facebook group I'm on and it freaked me out a bit. 

Still struggling with names but I guess we have plenty of time. 

And Lan! So close! I bet you can't wait to be holding little Rand in your arms!


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA thanks, pj - the power of distraction! I have a heroin problem....JK I'M PREGNANT! FOOLED YOU! :rofl:

ugh - I need to find someone to go to the game with me tonight! DH is down and out with a horrible cold. No one likes to text at 8:30am apparently...terri - quick flight up to Manch from BWI? ;) 2 teams you could care less about but fun, nonetheless!


----------



## TTC74

Temp spike. Woot! Woot! Let the TWW begin!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-You don't know how badly I want to take you up on that offer. This is why I have emergency savings right? hee hee. Too bad the cold weather would make me so miserable. And I do care about your team. I have Edelman and Gostkowski. hee hee.

TTC-Yay for a spike.


----------



## Wish2BMom

it's in the 70's today... :) 
i found my cousin and he's coming with me. I was ready to go by myself!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--have fun at the game! I hope the weather's nice out there. Not to lovely, here, you New England is a long ways from Minnesota.

Terri--ha ha about spending emergency savings on trips! Not what it's for, I don't think, but we are probably gonna spend some of ours on NOLA... We haven't gotten to the point of having an emergency savings + a regular savings & I'm sure it's only going down from here, what with likely future IVF being an out of pocket cost. Emergency or not, better to have any kind of savings, some aren't in a position to have saved much at all.

Someday--GL with the TWW, I really hope this IUI does it for you.

TTC--same goes for you, glad the temps finally cooperated, or at least stopped confusing FF.

Penelope--I'm sure it's hard to not internalize horror stories that happen to others. Just keep finding that hb and reassuring yourself.

Lanfear--so sorry that there's marital drama right before the big event. It's really good that you both are willing to work on it & communicate about it. That is what it takes. Stress can come out in so many different ways. I hope you can get to heart of it and do some work before Rand arrives. It is impossible to be married (or in a long-term relationship, married or not) and not have big and small rough patches. We all can relate to some degree, so feel free to vent however much you need. :kiss:

kfs1 & caribbean--little Adeline & little Ellie are both adorable, thanks for stopping by and sharing pics of cute little girls. And we always have Taurus to share cute little boy pics!

AFM--Now on CD 56. Had some blood work done and progesterone was 9.2, so at some point I did ovulate. My bbs are tender, so I figured as much. I didn't chart when my bbs got tender, though, that would probably have helped pinpoint ov. If I did ov around when I last had ewcm, then AF should show within the several days. Without progesterone supplementation, my luteal phase is usually pretty short. The drs office said to expect AF sometime in the next 7-10 days. They were not inclined to jumpstart with provera because of ovulation. We shall see how long this "tww" lasts!


----------



## alihill1109

Hello everyone - I hope you don't mind if I join your group? I've been looking for a lovely group of women to be in touch with through this journey - and it seems like you all are so nice. I've been reading a few of the last pages and will try to get to know you over time! 

Congrats to all of you with new little ones, BFP's, and babies on the way :) 

A little about me - I'll be 39 in a week or so, and just got married about 6 months ago, so we really felt we couldn't waste any time getting pregnant. I've been on the pill for pretty much my entire adult life, and was eating disordered prior to that, so I really had no idea what my "normal" cycles would be like. I came off the pill and proceeded to have very long cyclesso my Dr recommended we try clomid. My DH had a SA which came back ok, and my initial blood work was also good. I don't have PCOS, or anything that would really prevent me from getting preggers (that I know of right now..)

So I'm currently on my 3rd cycle of Clomid 50mgshould be ovulating in a few days. Hopefully the third time is the charm :thumb up:

I've found it kind of tough to be this age and not get pregnant yet..although I guess realistically I knew that it might not be that easy. But then you hear of all these people who got "oops" pregnant, and you wonder why it hasn't happened for you AT ALL, even peeing on every stick in sight and chomping down vitamins every day, giving up wine :cry: Bla bla blapatience is not my best quality, for sure. 

Anyhow, I wish all of you the very best in your journey!


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all :hi:

I've been trying to keep up, but keeping having to do things every time I settle in for a longer post!

Wish2B- I'm glad the shots are cleared with the airlines. Parents are a different issue with hiding them. Maybe if you have things in a container where they can't see in and tell them it's some special diet you're doing? I don't know what they look like or how big there are. You reminded me of last year when I was doing that ClearBlue trial and keeping my pee in the fridge!

kfs- glad you checked in! Love the photo of your avatar too! Sorry you have to go back to work soon. What is your child care arrangement when you do?

TTC74- good luck this cycle. I hope your TWW goes by quickly!

Lan- I would never have my MIL in with me, but she is also a very high strung, anxious woman! That's really nice you're giving her the chance to be there. I hope the issues with your DH get worked out- and before the baby comes! I'm glad you mentioned getting Braxton Hicks from 20 weeks as I didn't realise they started that early so if I get some I won't freak out.

Caribbean- thanks for the update and sharing the photos. She has such a great smile!

someday- excited that you've inseminated- when is test day?

pj- sorry to hear about your placenta but it sounds like something that might change and not affect things too much. Sorry this has been a nice straightforward pregnancy so far! When is your next scan?

Vonn- that's good news that you ovulated at some point, especially if it means AF is coming soon to end the cycle!

alihill- Welcome! Another one of you in a nice, sunny location while some of us freeze in dreary rain! I got married about 6 months too. Good luck- I hope the Clomid works for you!

AFM- I had my 20 week scan yesterday- all looked good with all the anatomy. She did say the head circumference and femur were measuring on the small size, but still in the normal range, so we shouldn't worry- it might just be a smaller baby. We have the sex written down in an envelope and will be taking it out on a hike on Sunday to open it up and find out! I don't know how we're resisting :haha:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi and welcome alihill xx

Fezzle will be stalking for an update xx


----------



## somedayisnow

TTC - Yay on the temp spike. Now you're cooking with gas.

Vonn - At least you know aunt flo is right around the corner. This whole ttcing is weird as hell. We alternate between not wanting to get our period and hoping it will hurry up and get here.

alihill - Welcome! :flower:

Fezzle - Now that's what I call willpower. I would be holding that envelope up to a light desperately trying to make out three letters or four.

afm- I'm 3dpiui and I'm still pregnant until proven otherwise. My blood test is scheduled for the 9th.


----------



## Taurus8484

Best of luck someday...fingers crossed xx


----------



## Fezzle

lol I had already wrote boy and girl on the index card and just put a tick box, so just need to look for a tick! But I am resisting...


----------



## terripeachy

Ali-welcome!! Hope your stay here is short. 

Fezzle-I can't wait until Sunday's report. Hee hee. You can wait a few more days. It's really exciting!

Wish2-hope you had fun at the game last night. I fell asleep after halftime and woke up with doing a happy dance. Edelman is my man! 

Someday-you are still PUPO. I'm looking forward to your update in a few days too.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! 

welcome, ali - nice to have you! congrats on getting hitched and welcome to the wonderful world of TTC. Ups and downs all the time, but we're in it together.

terri - I had a FANTASTIC time at the game!! I'm feeling it now, though...didn't get home until 2. Sooo sleepy and foggy. Yes, Edelman is the Edel-MAN! And I got to see my first Gronk Spike in person! he's a beast.

vonn - I'm glad there is an end in sight!! 56 days....no thank you.

someday - FX'ed for you!!! on the other side of the weekend, maybe you'll start feeling little niggles or sore boobs! Let's go ta-tas!

fez - so looking forward to your update on Monday!! and smaller baby hopefully = less pain during delivery! 

hello to all other lovelies. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend and if you're in the US, are doing something fun for Halloween! And cute baby costumes must be posted - I'm talkin' to you kfs, taurus, caribbean and whomever else is lurking out there...:)
Do the folks in other countries think we're weird on this holiday?


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry Wish......we don't really celebrate Halloween over here. Its starting to become more popular but I've never had anyone knock on my door trick or treating.....i do have chocolates stashed though just in case......


----------



## penelopejones

Welcome, Ali! It is so frustrating not getting pregnant right away, especially when others seem to get pregnant at the drop of the hat, like you say. BUt all of us have been there! 

Fez - Glad everything looked good on the scan! Keep us posted on the big reveal tomorrow. 

Someday - how soon can you test? 

Here's a photo of my little unicorn. She didn't want to put her costume on until DH got home from work, so we went trick or treating in the dark just for a short while. Thankfully she didn't get too much candy AND we got rid of almost all of our candy. Otherwise I'd end up eating most of it I'm sure. I did binge on some dill pickle chips and three mini chocolates and now I feel like crap. I've been trying to eat healthier... 

I have the Harmony test on Tuesday and then should get results on that in about a week. I feel it is actually kind of late to do it but figure I might as well.
 



Attached Files:







12191862_10103115772154448_7457732539328974177_n.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Spudtastic

HI everyone

Welcome Ali.

Someday - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and I'll be stalking for your update. 

Fezzle - do you know if you have a boy or girl yet?

It's 6am...I'm a bit tired but I had a lovely girls weekend away for two nights. I did nothing but relax and read. It's been the first time in three years since I've had any time to myself to actually just relax so it was amazing

Everyone keeps saying why would we sell our business..what are we going to do for work? It confuses me. It's true what are we going to do. But really dh does work 7 days and there is lots of risk in a business etc. I'm just very confused. I think I would be sad to keep it because we're continuing to work so much and it just means time on my own all the time but at the same time it's hard to say goodbye to an income.

Anyway...I am stalking for updates all the time. I do have a terrible photo of me with a bump shot. Bad hair no make up and very fat etc but I promised so I'll post it shortly.


----------



## Spudtastic

Pj - you have a very cute unicorn.

Wish - haloween is an old celtic and old irish holiday so it's celebrated in the UK. I guess though it's not celebrated in such a big way with all the dress ups and parties etc.

When I was a tour guide I read a lovely story about how the pantheon in Rome was made into a church on 1st Nov at the start of the 7th century. Previously it had been a roman temple dedicated to the pantheon of romance gods. On the day it became a church the Devils of the old religion left the pantheon through the roof leaving a big hole in the roof (it was built with a hole) and then the church was dedicated to all the saints hence all Saints day.

It's a nice story but one just really to tie in with the religions and festivals of the time.....

Sorry...love history and stories and the origins of things. I think halo ween goes back even further though.


----------



## Spudtastic

Sorry I can't upload at the moment I will try again when I'm home.


----------



## Fezzle

Yep- it's a girl!
 



Attached Files:







12191727_10152781595082824_1981677575361816008_n.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Fezzle xx


----------



## somedayisnow

Penelope - Your daughter is so darn cute. I love unicorns.

Fezzle- Congrats on your little girl. :pink:

Spud- Thanks for the history lesson. I love learning new things about architecture and culture and rituals.

afm- I'm 5dpiui and I'm staying positive because my usual negativity never helped in the past. :haha: So far the only thing different about this cycle is that my symptoms, usually caused by the ovidrel shot and endometrian suppositories, are pretty much none existent. Test day is the 9th.


----------



## penelopejones

Yay, Fezzle! Girls are so much fun! 

Glad you could have some time to relax, Spud. That sounds lovely.


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations Fezzle. I'm excited to be team pink again &#55357;&#56832;

Someday - I was going to say try not to symptom spot but I just love symptom spotting. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ali - have you ovulated yet?? I guess you'll be busy bd-ing:thumbup:


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Fezzle!

Welcome Ali!

I'm feeling crunched for time at work since I have no idea how much longer I'm going to be here so I'll keep it short and sweet.

I have my second to last regular appointment this afternoon with an ultrasound. They're checking fluids to make sure things aren't low. If they are, I will probably be scheduled to be induced this week. If not, it's just the usual waiting game. Had DH take a bump photo this morning. This may be the last one I capture, so I thought I'd share.
 



Attached Files:







Bump 38+2.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!

Fez - Congrats on baby girl!!! love the new ticker/banner thing!

spud - that sounds like a lovely weekend away. I get what you're saying about selling the biz. It will definitely be a big jump from being your own boss to working for someone else but it's not like you'll be without income, I'd imagine. And if it brings more work-life balance to your lives, then I say go for it. You will figure it out. And yes, thank you for the history lesson! that's really cool! 

PJ - your little unicorn is adorable! I'm jealous that you got rid of all of your candy. We had 6 kids total all night. I actually chased down the 2nd group as they walked by the house again to give them more candy so we wouldn't be stuck with so much.

someday - PMA is the right way to go! FX'ed for you! 5 days is still way early. I hope you start feeling things soon, though. I'm all about the symptom spotting now, however nutty it makes us. Something to do to while (sp?) away the time until test day.

afm - I caught DH's cold this weekend and am feeling a bit wishy-washy. Went in for my suppression check this morning and will start my first injections Wed morning. Turns out I really only need to refrigerate the little vial of meds and not the pens too - so I'm going to look for a disguise box I can use and just plop it in my folks' fridge. Maybe back behind the old jelly or something in the back so no one is the wiser. :)
OH and I actually WON one of my FF leagues this week! The other one, the money one, I got spanked in again. I had picked up Fitzpatrick as my QB and BOOM - out he goes in the first quarter with a thumb injury. ARGH I can't win!! Had I just played Flacco, I would have won!


----------



## Wish2BMom

lan - we missed each other! Good luck this week!! Thank you for posting the last bump pic - you still look amazing. I hope you're able to get everything wrapped up at work so you can leave with no pressure. If you are induced this week - GOOD LUCK!


----------



## alihill1109

Hi all ! Hope you had a great Halloween weekend, if you celebrate that in your part of the world! 

Spud - unfortunately, haven't ovulated yet..on CD 17. Hoping it's soon - last month I did on CD 18 but this month seems to be delayed. And congrats to you on your upcoming little girl's arrival, how wonderful! And I also understand the business thing - my DH owns his own business and I have in the past..there's just no line between when you work and when you have time off, it seems. I hope that you figure it out soon :) 

Fezzle - congrats to you too on having a baby girl too, and for your marriage 6 months ago. Believe it or not my husband is from your area, I think - he grew up near Plymouth, but has been living here in Cayman for the past 6 years. 


Wish2b - hope you feel better soon, and that your injections are helpful this cycle :) 

Penelope - what a cute little unicorn! I hope she had a fun evening! 

And thank you everyone for the warm welcomes, I really appreciate it :) 

Afm - as noted above, STILL waiting to ovulate on CD 17. Tick tock, tick tock. Ugh. It's my third cycle on Clomid 50 mg and each cycle has been different. The first one I ovulated on CD 15, the 2nd of CD 18, and right now, no signs of it at all on my CBFM (low readings) and OPK's are still negative (although getting a little darker..) So we're bd'ing every other day at this point, might start with every day today or tomorrow in case I just have a very delayed ovulation this month. My BBT chart is pretty much identical to my chart last month, no temp rise yet - so I am sure I didn't ovulate. I know sometimes with Clomid your ovulation is delayedmine was already very late in my unmedicated cycles too. I think I'll ask to be monitored next cycle, no matter what happens this time around. So frustrating to not know what the heck is going on sometimes, even with all the ways we try to predict it on our own. 

Anyhow, I hope everyone is having a great day, wherever you are in the world :happydance:


----------



## Spudtastic

Ali - I'm from exmouth...which is only about an hours drive from Plymouth.


----------



## penelopejones

Ali, late ovulation is the worst. I always ovulated around day 19/20 and it just seemed to make things drag on forever. Hopefully it will happen soon. 

Lan, you look adorable! Keep us all posted on what happens! 

Wish, I'm trying to think of a fridge disguise no one will be interested in. Sauerkraut? 

Well, nothing exciting here except DH brought home two giant bags of candy that were on sale today... I might as well just put in a sugar IV if that's going to be sitting around. Not to mention that P. had a lollipop and a yogurt for supper tonight because it was late, I didn't have the patience to fight her, and I wanted her to eat SOMETHING before bed time and she had already refused her beans, rice, etc. from a Mexican food restaurant we went to. Is there any worse combination than Hallowe'en + daylight savings time? UGH.


----------



## Vonn

Fezzle--a little girl!! Awww, so cute. Can't wait to hear name ideas (if you care to share). Does it make it more real?

Someday--I'm hoping for symptoms for you. :thumbup:

Wish--sorry you've caught a bug, feel better soon, esp if you have to travel. And, third time wil DEFINITELY be the charm for you!

PJ--time change has just got to wreak havoc on the schedule for a while with a little one.

Lanfear--love the bump! You are soooo close! 

Alihill--hope you ov soon.. I agree that being monitored lessens the anxiety and lack of certainty. Push for it next cycle...if you need a next cycle!

Spud--selling the business is a huge decision, so you and DH should feel sort of conflicted about it. Just keep reminding yourselves of why you came to this decision. Can't wait to see the bump shot!! You are not getting off the hook.:winkwink:

AFM--I am about to get my period!! I think CD 60 will be the last day of this cycle. Now please let this next cycle be normal. I need one normal cycle before I can do my last IUI. I am gonna try really hard to get 3 follicles. I stimmed and got 2 on my last IUI, which was all the way back in July. It's been quite a break. I'm eager to get back to it. We will try on our own this cycle, and anything is possible, but I really think we need the big guns, so I don't have too high of expectations. It is good to be thinking about trying again, though! Bring back the bits. 

Also, I've looked into buying private insurance as it was suggested on another thread as a way to lower overall costs if you need IVF & can find a policy that covers it. It had never crossed my mind that I may be able to save overall by paying out of pocket for insurance, but not having to pay out of pocket for IVF. Heard back from one broker who said there are no policies with any fertility coverage. I am waiting on another one and I also want to look on the MN health care exchange, but those options aren't posted yet since it's not open enrollment for the Affordable Care Act.


----------



## terripeachy

Hey ladies-No time to write to all since I took a day off yesterday to hang with my dad cleaning up the tenants house, but I am following along.

Wish2-I eked out a win last night by two points. I had Cam, my opponent had Gore. Considering it was raining, they kept passing/running the ball. I think overtime is what sealed it for me, but a win is a win, and I'll take it. Had I played Eli, I would've won with no quetions asked, but who wants to play Eli? hee hee. I'm in first place overall and first in my division. My bestie is first in her division and next week we play each other. Grr...Talk about stressful.

Finally, I leave you with the closest thing to kid pics for me. My nieces and nephew! They are Elsa, a SWAT guy, a watermelon and Doc McStuffins. Have a great day.
 



Attached Files:







cichy halloween.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TTC74

Well, my temp went up a bit today at 6 DPO. Praying for it to keep on rising!


----------



## Lanfear333

Glad to hear AF is around the corner, Vonn!

Ali-I got pregnant on a late ovulation cycle, so there is just no telling what could happen!

Just checking back in real quick. Fluids are fine, so they're sticking with letting him come out on his own. I still have my fingers crossed that he's born on Friday, the 13th. Sounds odd, I know, but the number 13 has a lot of meaning for us!

Also, I beat DH in Fantasy Football this week. Yay me!


----------



## Vonn

Terri--those kids are the cutest things ever. That little watermelon baby is so damn adorable. Holy cow! So cute. 

TTC--I hope that temp keeps going up.

Lanfear--double good news about the fluids & everything + beating DH in ff!


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi friends!

Someday- less than a week til testing!!! Fxfxfx!

Ali- welcome and hope you catch the egg ASAP

Lee- I think you're in the tww too- how's it going??

Wish- exciting that stims start tomorrow! 

Fezzle- congrats on the girl!

Spud- I guess you'll have a cushion from the sale so that will give u time to find new jobs, right? Do you have a deadline to decide?

Pen- GL wih the harmony results! Very cute unicorn. Did she gallop like one for a bit?

I'm almost done taking my glucose tolerance test- I failed the first one. It's 3 hours of waiting and blood tests! I really hope I don't have GD! FX for me. 

For Halloween I wore an orange dress w a jackolantern on my belly, haha. We had at least 40 trick or treaters. My roommate dresses up in a robe and face paint and welcomed kids to the porch with a scary/fun voice. We had a good time.

Twins are moving so much! They are moving more while I'm slowing down! Can't believe 3rd tri starts Friday. Then, two months left as far as I'm concerned! Also, DW got her citizenship interview at end of nov, which is exciting. Best wishes to all!!


----------



## somedayisnow

Vonn- please keep me posted on your search for private insurance to cover IVF. IUIs and home inseminations are my only options unless money or private insurance falls out of the sky and lands on my head.

Rainy- OMG 3rd trimester, already! In about 2 months your little family of two is going to double. :wacko: :baby: :baby:

Terri- your nieces and nephew are adorable.

afm- this whole stay positive thing I'm trying definitely has it's ups and downs. Maybe I'm not built for this whole glass full attitude stuff. But I'm trying and try I will to the very end. I keep telling myself, "I'm pregnant" in hopes of speaking it into reality. Today is 7dpiui with no unusual or out of the ordinary symptoms (yes, I know I shouldn't symptom spot but let's face it - I'm gonna symptom spot. :haha:) I've had some minor pms symptoms but read that these can still appear before implantation. Hopefully, this is true because if not I'm screwed. :coffee: Nope...I've got to get myself back into my positive thinking mode. Chants: I am pregnant, I am pregnant, I am pregnant. :winkwink:


----------



## penelopejones

OMG Terry how do you even stand it. Such adorable kiddos! 

Vonn, interesting about the private health insurance. I've never heard about that either but it makes sense, especially if you are on a crappy state health plan like I am. They give us three choices and they all suck in different ways. It is so hard to figure out which one sucks the least. Our enrollment period is now so I'm having to decide whether to pay higher monthly premiums but lower deductibles and co-pays or vice versa, given that I'll be having more procedures this year. UGH. I hate health insurance. Just give us universal health care and put us all out of our misery! 

Lan, glad everything is fine and they'll let the pumpkin appear in his own good time! 

Fezzle, can't wait to hear name ideas! 

I'm still digging Elliot for a boy. My husband has suggested Rugned and Cam. Last time (with my daughter) he suggested Noshawn and Beason and then during women's NCAA basketball season Brianna. At least he is getting name inspiration from somewhere, I guess! I tried to suggest Campbell or Callum for Cam but he just likes plain Cam which sounds too choppy for our last name (one syllable Chinese name). I'm hoping I can sell him on Elliot with Eli or Li (proncouned Lee) as a nickname his family can pronounce. For a middle name I might use my dad's middle name (James) or my step-dad's name (Robert) for inspiration but would maybe do something like Jameson or Robinson.


----------



## terripeachy

penelope-I stand it because they live 2k miles away. :shrug: But I do love when I see them, and I'm seeing them at Christmas, so not too far away. Glad you are deciding on names.

someday-It's tough to be positive throughout the entire TWW, but you don't have too many more days, so just do your best, drink your decaf and stay busy! You can do it!

Rain-Cute halloween costume. Thanks for checking in. Glad you and baby girls are doing well.

Lan-So glad all was alright with baby and nice job with the fantasy win! That is one of my six things on my 'things that make me happy list' lately, so ^5 to ya. I also bought two new pairs of shoes this week. This is what happens when I'm not spending buckets of $ on IVF. hee hee. Shoes...and more shoes...

afm-Not much is going on here...still enjoying my 2 foot hoagie from PA (item #3 on my happiness list) and chillin'. No Bible study tonight, so I'll be running. Not sure if I told you guys that I signed up for a half marathon in the spring in DC. I am looking forward to it. The weather is in the 70s this week, so I'm soaking in all the warmth I can.


----------



## alihill1109

Spud - how funny that you are also from the Southwest UK area - so beautiful there. How are you liking New Zealand? My DH and I sometimes discuss where we want to move to next and NZ has been high on the list. Congrats on the rugby win, if you're into that :) 

Vonn - Hope AF will show for you soon, if she hasn't already!And fx for you in your next cycle! 

Terripeachy - your niece and nephew are super adorable! I'm also a runner and have done a few half marathons. Good luck in your training - I'm so envious, you must be having great running weather right now. 

TTC - hope your temp is on the up and up still! 

Lanfear - thank you for the encouragement, and glad to know that you got pregnant off a late ovulatory cycle, that gives me some hope !Hope you are feeling great at this point in your pregnancy :) 

Rainshiny - wow, twins!! Congrats!! 

Someday - I hope so much for you that this is your lucky cycle!

Penelope - I love the name Elliot!! Hopefully your husband will agree with you on this :) 

Afm - well, CD 19 and STILL no sign of ovulating on monitor, OPKs, BBT is still low, etc. A little disheartened but trying to distract myself with work, etc. I'm feeling a little ovary pain (I think?) We are still bd'ing every other day, just in case. I know there's still a chance I could, but I've kind of given up hope on this cycle and just need to start looking forward to the next step, whatever that is. 

It's a lovely rainy day here on the island&#8230;lots of thunderstorms rolling through, makes for a cozy day working from home. Hope everyone is having a great day :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all! I hope you're all doing well!

vonn - did AF officially arrive? I hope to hell so. enough is enough. Good luck with the new angle on the health insurance. I hadn't thought of that! Oh, and the meds are in the fridge right now in the same box as my under-eye cream. The cream is on top in case anyone opens it and I'm going to say that I read that having your eye cream in the fridge just makes it feel better when it's applied. And it should be applied morning and night, so no one will second guess why I keep taking it out!

rain - so happy you popped in!! not long now!!! do you have any names you'd like to share?

ali - I could dig living in the Caymans, that must be so nice. I'm sorry about the late O, though. EV-ER-Y-THING is a waiting game with TTC!!

lan - glad things are still looking good with Rand! that would be cool to have a Fri the 13th baby! 

terri - your nieces and nephew are RIDICULOUSLY cute. I would want to eat the watermelon's cheeks! Great smiles, you can tell they are just happy kids. And congrats to you on signing up for a 1/2!! no gracias! DH and I actually just made plans to come down to DC the weekend of 12/12 for a concert at the 9:30 club! I'm psyched, my first time spending any quality time in the capitol!

someday - loving the (attempt at) PMA! You can do it!! 

TTC - temps are looking great!

PJ - I do love the name Elliott, as well as Jamison. Well, there you have it. I like Cameron, and would probably call the child Cam, but 'Cam' by itself - I agree with you. I actually like Cameron for a girl too.

So I'm a complete f'ing moron and am so pissed at myself. My protocol this month, if I haven't written it ENOUGH throughout this entire website over the past 2 weeks, was to be that I start Lupron microdoses yesterday and then join in with Gonal-F on SATURDAY. SATURDAY. Not at the same time on WEDNESDAY. But what did I do? I took both yesterday. I have a call into the RE's office as of 4:30 this morning asking what to do. The nurse has no idea, she has to wait for the doc to get into the office and call me back. This protocol is so specific that you're supposed to start the one on day 3 of no BCP, and then the other on day 6 of no BCP. So we'll see if I just screwed everything up. DH is psyched that I'm such an idiot too. Sigh...


----------



## Lee37

Ahhh Wish, don't be hard on yourself. What a process to keep straight, accidents happen. Hopefully the doc says all will be ok and hope you are feeling better from your cold soon :hugs:

Fezzle Congrats on your news..team pink!! :pink: :cloud9:

Rain- Yay for 3rd trimester!! :thumbup:

TTC - FX, temps keep on rising!!! :dust:

Someday - the 2ww can be tough, FX for a nice BFP! :dust:

Welcome Ali! :flower: Hope O comes soon for you! :dust:

Vonn - CD60 Wow! Glad AF is finally showing and hope this cycle will be much better :dust:

Terri - That's awesome that you're going to run a marathon. Ive never done it before but love jogging! Also your nieces and nephews are adorable!! Mine are far away from me too, nice you will see yours at Christmas. I hoped to see my nieces but doubt it as my brother and I are still not talking. 

Penelope - I like the names you've picked out! :thumbup:

Spud - your relaxing trip sounds good! I love reading too, need to find more time for it. :coffee:

AFM - I got a dental xray done, it was a digital and gather its very low dose radiation but Im thinking Im going to wait to TTC until next month! Kind of sucks to wait but on the bright side I guess I can indulge in a few drinks with friends when we visit them next week.


----------



## somedayisnow

Somebody hold me! I'm 9dpiui and I feel af coming on. :growlmad:


----------



## Rainshiny

Oh no someday! Hope it's a false alarm, hon!! Big hugs to stay positive...!

TTC any updates?

Wish- hopefully the meds can be sorted out! If you're coming early to dc and I'm still walking lol we could meet up b4 your concert.

Lee- one X-ray is no biggie but I understand your caution.

Phew- I don't have gest diabetes! Tg. We are tossing around Juliette, lily, Joseph and August. DW likes the nickname Gus but in French it sounds like 'goose' so I'm not sure about that one.


----------



## TTC74

Yes ma'am. I got a second line on a wondfo tonight but I'm scared to death it's an Evap because the FRER is bfn.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## penelopejones

Could be promising, TTC! Test again and keep us posted. 

Rain, that is good news. And I like those names, especially August. It's on my list too. Juliette and August... July and August... maybe it would have to be Lily and August. Lily is pretty too (or Lilia or Lillian or any of those variations). 

Someday--how can you tell? You never know because the symptoms can be so similar... 

Wish, I messed up something too. I think it was the shot I was supposed to take after the IUI. I called the doctor and they told me what to do to get back on track. I don't think it will be a dealbreaker! 

Ali - don't give up! I got pregnant on day 22 once (unfortunately it ended with miscarriage). But it can happen. Spud, didn't you O late when you got pregnant this time? Or you could have missed it on the OPKs. I don't think they are 100% reliable. Sounds like you have been bd'ing enough to cover your bases! 

AFM, just waiting on harmony test results... ho hum.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ali - yes I gave up on the cycle I got pregnant with my little lady (current pregnancy). I usually o cd17 to cd21. I had all my other symptoms like spotting, cramps and ewcm pointing to cd21 for o. I was on holiday and ran out of opks on cd19. All were negative. Dh and I were doing it like bunnies...seriously we were putting in a fantastic effort and I guessed o was cd21. Roll onto next week after the holiday. I was a bit sore and needed some bd break but my husband was keen for more so I reluctantly said yes. I'm so glad I did because that was the lucky bd. I o'd cd26. So it can happen.

Am - I'm laying in bed in a motel. Dhs aunt with the brain tumour has died so the funeral is tomorrow. I was going to reply to everyone tonight but the eyes are drooping together.


----------



## Fezzle

Rain- glad you don't have GD! I love those names. Juliette was a favourite of mine for awhile (before I met DH!) but with his surname (which will be my surname if I ever get the paperwork in), it's too similar to a famous person's name. My best friend is Julie so really wanted a Julie- like name but that is out! I love the other choices too. I was just reading a book with a boy called August in it and thought it was cute.

TTC- Fx for the future tests!

Spud- :hugs: hope the funeral goes ok

PJ- good luck with the test results! My DH kept naming Liverpool football players' names as suggestions- I'm glad it's a girl!

Ali- I ovulated on CD19 with this pregnancy- which isn't as late, but was late when you consider I took Clomid CD2-6! Good luck!

someday- I hope it's not AF coming! Fx!

Lee- enjoy having a cycle off and some drinks!

Wish2B- I have no idea about protocols, but I hope things work out!

terri- well done with the running!

AFM- baby kicks have increased :cloud9: I feel like I'm starting to get some energy back, but also my busy teaching period is almost over too, so that is helping. Now that we know it's a girl, it's really changed things with our excitement and how real it all seems.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - that looks very promising. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and will be stalking for updates.

Someday - I really admire you. It's so tough to keep going through these cycles and stay positive. I'm hoping so much that you get your bfp this cycle. My pregnancy symptoms this pregnancy were 'I feel like a is coming'. I'm also stalking for your updates.

Pj - elliot is cute. My friends in England have a one week old baby boy and they have named him Elliot. My cousin also has a girl called Elliot.

Rain - I'm glad you don't have gd. I just passed my test too. It's a good feeling. I really love Juliette and Augustus. So do you have a boy and girl? They would be named after the first two Roman emperors. Is Dw French? Do you visit France much? Lots of questions sorry. 

Ali - nz is amazing. The people are friendly and welcoming. I love the country but I miss home a lot. 

Von - did a arrive? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a successful cycle. 

Lan - you look amazing. And little Rand will be here any day now. That's exciting. How's the relationship with dh? Having a baby is such a stressful time (as you know). I know you already have one child but I can't remember if this is your partner's first child. My dh freaked out at the thought of all the responsibility. Now he loves it.

Fezzle - have you thought of any names? I do admire those who are team yellow but for me funding out gender makes it really exciting too. Oh the shopping.

Wish - how did it go with the meds? Did you get it sorted? 

Terri - wow a marathon. I'm impressed. I've never been a runner (tho my brother is really good and wins marathons etc). Your nieces and nephews are adorable.

Lee - I understand sitting this one put. I'm sure it would be fine though. Fingers crossed for next cycle.

Afm - we did sell our business and it feels great. We have 5 more weeks. Dh finally realised that spending time with family is more important and that working every day is bad for his health. I'm really happy.


----------



## Spudtastic

OK I promised but it's a terrible photo. This is me at 29+5.
 



Attached Files:







2015-11-07 05.59.43.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Fezzle

Lovely bump pic, Spud! Thanks for sharing! 

Right now my favourite girl name is still Clara. Probably Clara Daisy or Clara Dorothy. But I have a much longer list to consider if DH hates it!


----------



## Spudtastic

Fezzle - I just love Clara Daisy. It's an adorable name.


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-That is not a terrible picture. It's beautiful, and so are you.

Wish2-Um..what happened with the meds? I've been waiting all day to hear that everything is fine, so check in please.

Lan-How are you doing? I'm really sitting here on baby watch, so check in when you can, even though I know you don't check in much on the weekends. Maybe you still have one more hour of work. :shrug:

AFM-Not much going on except I dropped my phone in the toilet on Wednesday and yesterday all was ok. Today, my phone won't even charge. Grr..I wasn't ready for a new phone. :hissy:


----------



## Spudtastic

Awwwwww Terri - you're too sweet. Thanks. I'm glad you're phone is OK. I've dropped mine in the toilet before too...there may have been alcohol involved.


----------



## somedayisnow

Rain- Whoo! Glad you don't have GD. :thumbup: I love all the names. I know a 5 year old August and he's perfection. The name has always been in my top 2.

Spud- Congrats on selling your business. You're almost free! And both you and your baby bump are freakin' adorable.

Fezzle - I love Clara.

Terri - Phone + toilet gives me the heebie jeebie but you better believe I would've stuck my hand down there too to retrieve it.

afm- Today is 10dpiui. I freaked out yesterday because my ovaries felt like rocks which is one of my major pms symptoms. And since I have to take those suppositories twice/day I keep trying to interpret what having a high vs low cervix means. Honestly, I haven't regularly checked my cervix so I have no idea what is normal or abnormal for me. I'm supposed go in for a bloodtest on Monday but I don't know if I'm brave enough to do it. Ugh! *quietly and unconvincingly chants: I am pregnant, I am pregnant, I am pregnant*


----------



## penelopejones

Fez, I love Clara, too! That was one of the names I had in mind for Penelope and I suggested it even after she was born, but DH thought she looked more like a Penelope. 

Terri--did you try the trick where you put your phone in a bowl of rice to dry it out? 

Spud - that's a great photo! I think you look wonderful. Sorry about your husband's aunt. And good call on selling the business. Sounds like it is just too much stress. 

Nothing new here. My mom is coming to visit for a week and hopefully nothing will go wrong. Usually DH inadvertently offends her or something and it doesn't go too well.


----------



## terripeachy

Yes, my phone has been in rice, and sometimes it charges, sometimes it doesn't. This morning my alarm went off, and I got super excited; sent a few texts. Then I thought I'd unplug it and see how it goes. The battery immediately died, so it's back on the charger until my appt. to get a new phone. So....so much for that. I also have a mac, and checked to see if my photos had transferred and this is bizarre because my pics from my trip to Greensboro transferred, but none of my Seattle pics did. Womp womp. Luckily, I uploaded a lot of them to photocircle (an app), so hopefully I still have them on there when I get my new phone.

someday-You're pregnant!! I can't wait until Monday when you check in.

penelope-I hope things go ok with your mom/DH. There's always a chance things will be great. You can't predict the future, and that's why we wake up every morning. Every day we get a new chance to start a new page in the book of life.

Hi to all.


----------



## TTC74

Hi all! Pretty sure I got a BFP this mornng! It's still very faint. It's there though.


----------



## Spudtastic

TTC74 said:


> Hi all! Pretty sure I got a BFP this mornng! It's still very faint. It's there though.

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## somedayisnow

Terri- I love your confidence in my womb. :thumbup: :flower:

TTC - Congratulations! Sticky baby dust to you. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Lee37

TTC74 said:


> Hi all! Pretty sure I got a BFP this mornng! It's still very faint. It's there though.

OMG!!! BIG CONGRATS!!! :happydance: Pics please, we need some line porn around here! :haha:


----------



## TTC74

The lines are so light, I tweaked them. Here's the IC.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TTC74

Here's an upside down FRER. Look at the top right corner for the beginning of a line (you should see some pink).
 



Attached Files:







image.png
File size: 136.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Vonn

Terri--my DH's phone was in his pocket one time when he went in the ocean on vacation. He tried the rice thing and it didn't work at all for him. What a pain! Glad you have at least some of your pics, hopefully all.

PJ--I totally hear ya on the DH-mom stress. I have that problem sometimes and it's super awkward & makes me feel like I have to pick sides. I also hear ya about the universal health care...

Someday--just a few days, now, stay positive!

Lanfear--Has Rand arrived yet?!?!?!?! :baby:

Spud--you look beautiful! Thanks for sharing your bump with us. And I am really glad the business has been sold. You will need DH to be around more once #2 arrives.

Wish--how's visiting the parents? Keeping the meds hidden? Everything work out with the injection mix up? You shouldn't feel badly about doing that, btw. It's easy to just get in your head, "I'm doing these meds this cycle," and jump into all of them.

Rainshiny--so glad you don't have gd. And cute names! I have a colleague who just had a boy and named him August. She said they haven't gotten to deciding on Auggie or Gus for short version, she's just calling him honeybear. 

Fezzle--Clara Daisy is super sweet. Clara is my great-grandmother's name so I've thought about that or Claire.

Alihill--did you ov yet? When I'm not on medicated, triggered cycles, I tend to ov late, and have a short luteal phase. Make sure yours isn't too short, it could prevent a fertilized egg from implanting. Ideally, it's 12-14 days; 11 is not great; 10 is questionable, and anything below that is absolute trouble.

TTC--I could see a line on the previous test you posted, but I'm struggling with this one. I hope it's there, though!

Lee--I'm not sure I would have thought about ttc and x-ray. I can't imagine it's a good combo, though.

AFM--I've been busy, thanks to everyone who asked about my AF. Just about through it. Hoping, hoping that this cycle is a normal one! Heard back from the two insurance brokers I called & there are no insurance policies with any fertility coverage available in my state. My employer coverage is as good as it's gonna get for me. We have another consult with our future IVF clinic (if it's needed) next Wed. They do have my records now, so we can have a much more specific conversation. I will be very curious to hear what they suggest! Then, the next day we leave for New Orleans. Woot woot! :happydance: Anyone who's been there--is a swamp tour a must? I would only want to go if it was really cool looking with lots of spanish moss hanging from live oaks. I've been on an airboat in the everglades, so I don't feel like I need to do it if it look about the same.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - I see both of those lines without enlarging the photo. 

Terri - shame your phone isn't going to make it. And sorry you lost your pics. Does your friend have any she can let you have ? Now I have a new phone.....and the predictive text on it keep's changing your name to Terrible so I erm apologise in advance for any errors.

Pj - yes now dh and i have signed the sale contract he's very happy. Thanks.

Am - the funeral was simple but lovely, looking back on dhs aunts life then drinks afterwards. She was one of those people who are the life of the party and her presence was missed greatly.


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - can you see the pink spot in the bottom left side of this test?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Spudtastic

Von - thanks for your lovely comments. Yes dh is just realising he needs to be spending more time with the kids so he's happier now.

I'm glad af arrived. I guess your body needed a while to heal itself. I'm still hoping that now the fibroid has gone you'll be up the duff (pregnant ) in no time and will have no need of ivf.


----------



## Lee37

TTC - I see the line on the first one!! :happydance: 

Terri -That sucks. I once accidently dipped the phone (barely) in the sink and after that the only way I could use it was with the speaker on. Ugh! 

Penelope- GL with the harmony test! 

Spud - Congrats on selling the business! 

AFM -wondering if im being overly cautious. I had a digital panoramic xray of my teeth/head a week ago to look at my wisdom teeth. The tech didn't give me an apron as she said it is only as much radiation as you get from a day in the sun. I figured fine, Im not pregnant afterall, but I started to wonder after if this could affect egg quality. I asked my midwife and she said there is no suggested waiting period for ttc after such an xray but they suggest you wear an apron when ttc..confusing! :huh: What do you all think?


----------



## TTC74

My for sure BFP from tonight. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations TTC xx


----------



## Lee37

TTC74 said:


> My for sure BFP from tonight. :happydance:[/
> 
> TTC - :happydance::happydance::happydance::baby:


----------



## Vonn

TTC--yep, I can see this one!!!:bfp:


----------



## penelopejones

TTC - Congrats!!! So exciting! It's funny, I can see the lines much better on the cheapies than the FRER. Maybe just my computer. 

Lee, I probably wouldn't worry too much about the x-ray--I mean, not enough to do anything differently this month. If it is as little as the tech said, it shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Fezzle

Fx, TTC!


----------



## TTC74

My lines are fading. I'm going to call the dr for a beta but I'm afraid it's a chemical.


----------



## TTC74

I'm on an emotional roller coaster. I must just not get good fmu samples bc I just tested with smu and got this - clearly darker.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 11


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats TTC!

I ended up getting a new phone and I was able to get the seattle pics from phoocircle. My phone will turn on and off, so when I see that it's on, I've been trying to quickly transfer/save pics before it cuts out again. The new Iphone is pretty cool, but I wouldn't pay full price for it if you don't have to. :)

Vonn-that's too bad about your state not having any standalone fertility coverage, but at least the place in NY has your files and you can have an individualized consult. I'm eager to hear what they say.


----------



## TTC74

Digi! Plus, I had my blood drawn this morning. So, I'll have a beta by this afternoon and a doubling rate by Wednesday afternoon!
 



Attached Files:







11-9-15 digi.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh TTC - I hope not!! FX'ed!!! you've been through so much

someday - any news?!?!?

vonn - so glad you got AF and it's just about over with. FX'ed for a good old normal cycle this time. That stinks about the insurance. The money bit of all of this is the pits.

rain - I'd love to meet up! I don't know what time we're getting in, but it'll be early afternoon, I believe. Are you around Union Station? LOVE the names by the way. My friend's son is Augustus and they call him Gus and he's a TOTAL Gus. I am the one that calls him 'Goose' and I plan on getting him a big Canadian goose stuffed animal some day. Their last name is French, I just love it. GOOSE! Also - so glad you don't have GD!! phew!

lan - is Rand here? is Rand here? :)

spud - that picture is adorable and beautiful - thank you for sharing! I'm so happy to read that you guys sold the biz and that DH's outlook has changed. That's so wonderful, everything is falling into place. Now maybe suggest that the babies would like him to clean up his own beer bottles too...? ;) heehee

fez - Clara Daisy is adorable!!!

lee - I am sure you're ok with the xray, especially if it = sunshine. I did tell my dentist that we may not be able to do my bitewings next time, if I am preg. They thanked me for warning them about that. But for those, you wear the apron. Standing near a microwave might give off more radiation than what you just did.

terri - ugh, the phone. I'd be beyond frustrated!!! I can't get a new one until March so i'd be even more pissed to have to shell out the $$ for a new one before then. 

ok - so my protocol was not lost but we definitely called an audible!! I just continued on the way I started, as if last Wed was actually last Saturday and kept doing both meds, both times a day. Soooooo - I hadn't brought that much Gonal-F with me, so DH had to overnight it to me at my folks' house. Soooooo - I ended up just telling my mom was what was going on. She was sorta asking how things were going in that area of our lives anyway so I just spilled. 'There are meds hiding in your fridge right now, not eye cream. And I'm getting a package overnighted here b/c I messed things up and now don't have enough meds.' She was surprised, to say the least. But it was really good to get it off of my chest and bring down that little wall I had built up. What's better is that the way I presented it was logical and factual and not all emotional so she doesn't feel the need to constantly have to check in with my feelings and worry about me. It's IVF, I'm old, I have old eggs, hopefully it works, we're doing what we can to make it work, and when it does and after the first 13 weeks, we'll tell people. Until then, just know we're going through it - here are all of the details of what I have to go through. And if I have a bad day, now I can call my mom. :hugs:

oh, and I had my first scan this morning and we have 5 follicles playing along this time, so far! Still early, so hopefully a couple more pop up and the ones that are there continue to grow! WOOT!


----------



## Lanfear333

Due date is less than a week away, but he's being stubborn so far and not wanting to come out. I have my last regularly scheduled appointment and an ultrasound tomorrow afternoon if nothing happens today. I had 6 hours worth of contractions on Thursday, but they spread apart and went away so it was a no-go. Having some contractions right now, but they're sporadic, so I'm not expecting much.

DH and I are working on things, but I don't feel like we're any better yet. We've had issues and swept them under the rug. When the rug gets removed, we just find another rug. But now it's like someone's removed all the rugs from the room, gave us a trash can and a broom, but no dust pan. So I'm hoping the therapists can help us find one and throw this shit in the trash once and for all.

Patience is a virtue of which I do not possess. Trying not to let myself go crazy while I wait for therapy to work.


----------



## Lee37

TTC - I think lines can be a darker/lighte depending on water intake time of day you test, etc FX for you! :friends: Will be checking in to see how your beta went. 

Lan - one week..WOO HOO!! :baby: and good for you and Dh for working on things. :thumbup:

Wish- Good for you! Now you can enjoy your holiday and don't have to stress about hiding this, and in this journey we need all the support we can get. Im thinking of my Mom today as she had to have surgery and Im waiting to hear how it went. I don't know what I would do without her. Moms are the best!


----------



## TTC74

Ugh! My hcg is just under 10 because it's so early. The Dr won't let me come back in until next Monday to give it time to build up. This is going to make me bonkers!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man, TTC - I don't know what's worse - waiting with no idea or waiting WITH one! FX'ed that everything sticks!


----------



## Rainshiny

Congrats TTC!!!!! That's an awesome BFP!! You will make it till next week cause u still can monitor by watching the tests getting darker all week. Looking forward to more good pics!!

Spud- yes we r having a boy and a girl &#10084;&#65039; So great! And DW is from France.
That's neat that so many of u like Augustus or August. It might be growing on me. I guess 'goose' is a cute nickname perhaps anyway... Hmmmm!

Wish that's so great you can talk to your mom about TTC now. I'm curious were you worried that she would be weird about it and drive u crazy? Or u didn't want her to have to go thru the roller coaster too?

Vonn- FX for a perfect cycle and a uterus that's got a huge welcome sign out now that mr polyp moved out! 

Lan- it does take a little time and some work to get things ironed out like u said... DW and I saw a counselor last summer and it did wonders. I think just going showed us we were both in it to win it and helped us grow deeper trust. Relationships are not always easy but so worth it.

Terri- poor phone! Glad u r happy with the new one!

Someday- thinkin about ya!!

Afm I'm getting big!! Gained 35 lbs total... It is starting to feel like there are some huge aliens inside me. I'm wondering when I will feel too huge to commute and to work. I calculated that the babies will gain a pound each every 3 weeks to reach 6lbs in the next 9 weeks! Amazing. I'm going to have to find some strength and stamina to make it through, but I'm sure I have some buried in me somewhere!


----------



## penelopejones

Way to go, Rain! I bet those twins will be perfectly cooked. 

TTC - keep testing! The FRER looked great and of course the digi is good confirmation! 

Wish - glad you got it off your chest. I think it is good to let your mom know what's going on. I'm not sure how close you are but like you said, it's a fact of life that people our age often need help.... I'm glad your protocol is still on course and your follies are cooperating! 

Lan - hang in there. Glad you and DH are working things out. Relationships are so tough. 

DH and I mainly fight about our respective mothers. It's like the only thing (or the main thing) that we argue about. So frustrating. Both of our moms are anxious (highly anxious) and tend to want things their way.

Anyway, nothing new here. Waiting for harmony results. Feeling twinges more often so I think that's a good sign. And then I have my anatomy scan in a week!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I wasn't telling my mom b/c my mom, sister and I tend to be pretty gossipy (at least I admit it, right?) over wine and such and get ourselves involved in other's lives a little too much sometimes (them more than me a bit here). So DH's concern was that they would want to know WAY too much, talk about it all the time, and be completely judgmental or even hurt if/when we had to make a tough decision at any point if the baby has something wrong with it. I just tend to let them in way too much for his taste. He does NOT want to talk about this with anyone - it's no one else's business. So out of respect for his/our privacy and the good point about tough decisions, I just hadn't told them we took this step. 
However, I'm super close with my mom and tend to tell her everything (hence, above) so it was killing me to keep this from her. I am glad the circumstance came up this weekend where I was almost forced to since I was getting mail at her house. I think it would be unfair of DH to think i should continue to keep things under wraps if it's gotten to that point. 

lan - writing the above made me think of you and what you're going through. I really hope you and DH are able to make some solid strides. I like your analogy - on point.

PJ - when are the results expected? I am keeping my fingers crossed that everything is ok. I'm sure they are.

ttc - new test pics today?

lee - I hope your mom's surgery went well!

afm - got the call yesterday afternoon that hormone levels are looking good and I have a 'few on each side' - hopefully that increases a bit. Going in again Thurs morning for my next scan. I already feel bloated and full down there. Not sure how some women have room for 27 of these suckers!


----------



## Lee37

Wish - my DH is very private about TTC too, understandable. Tks for asking re my Mom, she did well under anesthetic but they couldn't get everything out so she will need more surgery or radiation. Wasn't the news we had hoped for but hoping she wont need too much more treatment. 

TTC - How are you doing? Got everything crossed for you!


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! I had some IB today which scared the bejesus out of me but then I started doing a little research and I'm pretty convinced that it was just a single episode of implantation spotting. 

Here's my progression from yesterday to today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Wish2BMom

looks good! :thumbup: keep getting darker!


----------



## Rainshiny

TTC that is awesome!!

Lee- I'm sorry your moms surgery didn't have the ideal outcome. It sounds serious. Thinking of u and your family through this difficult time. I bet she is stronger than she knows.

Wish- that must have been hard to be between your husband and mom. Although I found that it was easier to keep a lot of the TTC process between me and my partner but I did tell my mom a lot. I'm sure there's a way to talk to your mom about it while setting boundaries that make sense for everyone. It is great to have a supportive ma!!.


----------



## penelopejones

The tests look good, TTC. I had IB with my daughter and was sure it was my period coming, but then it just went away. 

I got the Harmony results today! It's definitely a boy, and the risk for trisomies 18, 21, or 13 was 0.01%.


----------



## Fezzle

PJ- yay for good low risk results! It's such a relief!

TTC- hope those tests keep getting darker! I had some IB when I was 8dpo and thought it was AF coming super early, but it was just there for two wipes and that was it. I'm sure it's just snuggling in! Good luck with the next beta!

Lee- sorry they didn't get everything this time. :hugs: Hope they're able to get the rest without too much trouble.

Wish- glad all is looking promising with this cycle so far! Fx!

Rain- I can't imagine what it's like having two babies growing in there! 

Hope everyone else is doing well! Nothing much new with me!


----------



## TTC74

I don't know what to make of my tests this morning. The FRER is about the same as yesterday but I turned a dollar store test positive for the very first time. Hopefully, I'll see some nice progress on my FRER tomorrow.


----------



## Lee37

TTC - Sounds like things are progressing!!:happydance::baby:

PJ - Yay for your great results and official congrats on team blue!! :blue:

Tks re my Mom - Rain and Fezzle :friends:

AFM - I ended up sitting this month out so I'll be cheering you all on from the sidelines! :flower:


----------



## penelopejones

TTC - I remember it took two days at first to see a big difference on my tests. HCG doubles every 48 hours, so that sort of makes sense. 

Also the different tests have different thresholds so that would explain why the dollar store test would show up today for the first time, but not earlier. 

It all sounds very promising to me!


----------



## alihill1109

Hello everyone! Yikes! I guess I have some catching up to do, I took a little break from TTC stuff for the last few days as it was driving me a little crazy and I wasn't getting much done with my work, haha. I'm prone to obsession. 



Rainshiny - Love the names you're thinking about! All so classic and lovely. Juliette and Lily are on my favorites list too. I hope you are feeling well :)

Lanfear - hope you are doing well in your final stretch, looking forward to seeing the first pics. I also went through a lot of therapy (prior to my meeting DH) and found it so helpful - I really hope the same for you. 

Someday - How are things going? the TWW wait is so tough. So hoping that this is your lucky cycle. 

Terripeachy - how's the training going? I am so envious! 

Vonn - FX for you that this cycle is normal and you won't need the visit to the specialist, really hoping it's a good one for you. Thanks for the advice on luteal phases - I have a feeling that mine are short too when not medicated (I'm on clomid) and they are 10 days while medicated, which I know is on the short side. My dr thinks I'm fine as I don't have any spotting between cycles, my period cycles are verrrry long, and my temps are usually at a high level after I ovulate. But it still concerns me tbh&#8230;Have a great time in New Orleans too, amazing city. I have no advice on the swamp tour, but it does sound like fun. 

TTC - CONGRATS!!! SO excited for you, happy and healthy 9 months! :baby:

PenelopeJ - Congrats to you too for those great test results - and how lovely to be expecting a little boy. 

Wish2b - you're so lucky to have a mom you can chat to about all this, I hope DH understands your wanting to share with her. Mine is of a similar stance (but I am not close to my mother&#8230;I just like to chat with friends sometimes about all this.) It's a tough spot to be in sometimes. Good luck with your scan tomorrow - fx for loads of follies ready to pop :) 

Spud - you look fantastic in your pic! What a cute bump. And congrats on selling the business, sounds like it was the best choice for your family. And thank you for the advice on the late ovulation, gives me some hope! 

Fezzle - hope you are feeling well, must be fun to feel those sweet little kicks. Clara is a beautiful name too, vintage and elegant. 

Well, AFM - I am on CD 26, with what I think is the darkest line on an OPK today that I've had since last month's ovulation. Not quite positive, but very close to it. I had pretty much written this cycle off so it was a total surprise (gave up using the fertility monitor after 10 days of low readings - and I also ran out of sticks, which are hard to find on this island! #islandprobs.) So, we are just giving it our best shot in the next few days and then hopefully headed into the TWW. Luckily I will be traveling to Colorado for work so it lessens the symptom obsession during that time. 

I'm being bumped up to 100 mg of Clomid next month if this one fails. Turned 39 years old on Monday too - which is probably making me even more impatient with all of this! :wacko: 

Also, does anyone else get WAY more hungover now that you're older? I don't even drink much but I was in bed all day Saturday recovering from a few drinks on Fri night (and seriously, about 3 over several hours.) My party animal days are so over. 

Hope you all have a great week :thumbup:


----------



## somedayisnow

Hi beautiful ladies. Unfortunately, I'm not pregnant. womp womp

I'm not giving up though. :flower: Since I'm heading to NOLA for Thanksgiving, I'm going to wait to December to go in for my 6th IUI. Hey, maybe the 6th time is the charm. :flower: I hope y'all having a restful day.


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry someday. :( That really sucks. Sounds like a break and then another try is worth a shot though!


----------



## TTC74

Sorry Someday. 

Here's my progression from Monday to today. I'm getting super optimistic about Monday's beta!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## terripeachy

someday- :hugs: I'm so sorry it didn't work out this time around. I'll scream and kick leaves on my run this afternoon. Hopefully the leaves will dry out a little so they actually move when I kick them instead of being wet and making me slip. hee hee. Have a great time on vacation and come back swinging!

ali-It's always reasonable to take a short break and come back. The same stuff is going on around here, as always. Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ali - happy belated birthday! :cake: I hear ya on the impatience. When I turned 38, I was like 'ohhhhh!! THAT'S the ticking clock everyone has been talking about!' I think I was deaf to it until then. And yeah, I totally get hung over now. I had 2 glasses of wine last Thurs (the first night at my folks' house) and I had the WORST headache the next day, for all day. I had to take a nap midday. Awful. Could have been the mix with the meds too but sheesh.

vonn - meant to answer you about the swamp tour - so I think they are SUPER fun and you'll def see the Spanish moss and all of the gorgeous things the swamps have to offer. You may or may not see a lot of alligators, though - I don't know when they go into 'hibernation', which means they sorta shut down their bodies and don't come out much. If you do see them, they are kinda just floating there and just aren't as active as they would be mid-summer. We've only gone on them in March and that's how they've been. But you can still see bald eagles and other wildlife. HAVE A GREAT TIME!! Give NOLA a big hug from me!

someday - booooooo. I'm so sorry, hon. :hugs: I hope you have the best time in NOLA too, I can't wait to hear all about it. Will you be O'ing while there for Thanksgiving then? Maybe the magic of the Big Easy (oh the name!) will be all you need! if not, 6th time will be a charm. It better be. 

TTC - looks like this one is a good hanger-on!

lee - thank you for being a cheerleader this month!! rah rah sis boom bah!

terri - no slipping on wet leaves! do you have trails you can run on? I love running trails, so much more interesting than the road. It's a nice dreary day here today, would be nice for a run/walk.

hello to everyone else! lan - little Rand here yet? :)

afm - had my 2nd scan this morning and I'm already getting nervous. All 5 follies were there but only one plumped up to 'measurable' (over 10) at 11. The other 4 need to kick it into high gear in order for me not to run out of meds this cycle and have to cancel. I have enough to make it to Monday morning and then that's it. So either we trigger by Monday night or we're done. That's not far from today so I'm nervous. I'm actually being weird and I'm not going to take CoQ10 anymore - I didn't take it the first time and was fine. I have been taking it since and I don't know if it's affecting the follicles or not but they are just not responding the same. So I'm done with that. Only prenatals from here on out.

I hope you all have a lovely Thursday!


----------



## Lolita18015

Hello.
Just a little background info about myself. I am a 41 year breast cancer survivor of 2 years. Fortunately we found it on my first mammogram ever! It was a stage 0 but after losing my sister a month before to breast cancer I decided to be aggressive and had a literal mastectomy.

Anyway. This is my 2nd cycle ttc. First time, I have to admit I let my mind get the best of me. Too early for that. I am on my 7dpo and just had a dip on my bbt. Has anyone here had a previous pregnancy and had a dip on their 7dpo or 8dpo? 

I am trying to be cool and not get over excited. Not doing so great on that.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi lolita and welcome! I like your hair! :) 
congrats on beating that horrid disease and now welcome to the torment of TTC. It's hard not to let it go to your head.
As far as your question - I've seen lots of ladies have a dip and BFN or a dip and BFP. I hope yours is the latter!!

just an update on me - I'm not going in again until Sunday for a scan. As you can prob tell, running out of meds Monday morning is too close for me to feel comfortable about this cycle but it is what it is. Going to just try to put it out of my mind.


----------



## Taurus8484

TTC74....where is the more line porn??????


----------



## TTC74

Taurus - lol. 

Here is today's test. I'm committed to watching my progression until Monday's beta! 

If you're interested, check out my blog for a comparison of my test with some tests with known hcg levels.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Wish2BMom

line porn......ahhhhhhhhhhh......(a la Homer Simpson) :haha:


----------



## alihill1109

Thank you for the birthday wishes :) 

Wish2b - Good luck on Sunday! 
Someday - truly sorry it didn't work out this time. Fx for lucky December. 

Lolita - your hair, awesome. Welcome! 

I hope everyone else also has a great weekend too.


----------



## penelopejones

Welcome, Lolita! 

Great line, TTC! Looking good. 

Nothing new here... I've got a cold and am feeling like I wish I had a snuggie because I just want to cozy up and relax with a cup of tea or something.


----------



## Taurus8484

Looks great TTC74.....xx

Feeling for Paris &#128546;


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

TTC! That line porn is amazing.. really getting dark! 

Welcome Lolita - love the hair too!

Way too many posts to catch up on! I hope everyone is doing well :hugs: :dance:

We are fine over here.. just plodding along nicely. Ellie is now 16 weeks old (WHAT?!) and she's giggling and babbling away. Not rolling over yet but she's trying! Any day now. I have nothing exciting to report at all.. just sitting at the computer looking at houses for sale (again) and decided to see how everyone is doing and catch up on 3987311 pages :haha: 

We almost put in an offer on a house - actually we DID but they came back with a counter offer.. and we also had the place looked over by an electrician and a plumber and there's just too much work to be done before we move in. Also we miss out on the FHA (first home application?) because there is a room that is only half completed... which means instead of an initial 3.5 - 10% down payment, we have to pay 20%! That's a huge difference just because the current owners added a room to a totally complete house, but didn't quite finish it.. so we'd have to find an extra $40k - $60k upfront? Keep your damn house then! :nope: 

Here is a picture of Ellie in a bunny suit. So cute! (You can click the photo for a better view)

https://s27.postimg.org/dbr2utghb/Ellie_Bunny.jpg

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## penelopejones

OMG that bunny suit is toooo cute!!! 

My mom and I packed up my daughter's baby clothes today. :( This little boy peanut will complete our family so there's no use for all the cute stuff I saved. I guess I can be happy that some other little girl will enjoy it all.


----------



## Taurus8484

TTC74 - any more news???

Vonn - you still around....you've gone quiet.


----------



## TTC74

I'm incredibly anxious. I go in in an hour to get my followup beta. I should get the results by afternoon. Hopefully all is well and they'll go ahead and schedule my first u/s since that's the next step to ensuring my sanity (given that last time the baby didn't make it to my uterus to implant).


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck today TTC. Your temps look great so I'm sure all is well.

Caribbean-Cute pic! Thanks for stopping by.

Lan-I know Rand has to be here by now, so drop us a line and let us know how things are going. :hugs:

Wish2-How are you doing? Did you go through with retrieval? Please give Gostkowski hugs and kisses for me. I won again this week by the skin of my teeth.

penelope-I'm sure giving the clothes away had to be bittersweet. Make room for boy clothes!

AFM-AF has come and is on her way out. She barely gets her nose in the door and then she's leaving. It's good she doesn't stay long because with my dad being here, there's no food/drink in the house as it is for long term unwanted visitors! hee hee. Hope you all had a nice weekend.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning all!

TTC - good luck today! thinking of you. Your temps look sweet!

caribbean - thank you for sharing those adorable pictures. ellie is just so sweet!

PJ - I hope you're feeling better today and got in some cozy time this weekend.

terri - i'd give the whole team a hug right now. Crazy game last night and I just HATE the Giants, so I was going a little nuts. I've all but given up on FF. My team either has a stellar week or seriously just doesn't show up. And my opponent had Langley (Bears) and a few other guys that had ridiculous days. WHATEVS.

afm - all 5 follicles are measurable now! 16, 13, 12, 12, 12 - so staying on the meds for another couple days. Another scramble to get more meds as I ran out of Gonal-F this morning. My next scan is tomorrow morning and if they are behaving and growing at 2mm/day, then I should have a 20, 17, 16, 16, 16 and hopefully I'll trigger tomorrow night, for retrieval on Thursday.


----------



## penelopejones

Wow, exciting Wish! Sounds like you've got some good eggs baking there. 

TTC - keep us posted! I have a good feeling about this for you. 

Thinking about Lan and wondering if Rand is here yet! Can't wait to hear. 

I had my anatomy scan today and everything looks good. And the subchorionic bleed has healed, and the placenta has moved up! I feel like I can breathe a sigh of relief now. He was sucking on his hand in the ultrasound--so cute. 

Terri - how long is your dad staying with you? Sounds like it's going okay. There is something to be said for a short AF!


----------



## TTC74

485 hcg!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## terripeachy

I knew those temps looked great! Congrats TTC!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's fantastic, TTC!!!! I hope this is the sticky one!! :ninja:


----------



## terripeachy

penelope-No idea how much longer my dad is staying. I did ask him if he plans to be here for Thanksgiving because I'm making plans to go to my bestie's house OR cook at home if he is here, and he said he plans to be gone, but I just don't know, and I don't want to keep asking because he's busy working on his rental property every day and since I haven't been up there in a month, I don't know how much there is left to do. I also don't want to be super annoying because he's my dad and he can stay as long as he likes. The carpeting is going in today, he replaced the piping in the basement and I think the electricity is on. He mentioned something about the toilet not working (gross), so that may be one of the last things. :shrug:


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, terri - does he do all of that work on his own? or is he just in town to oversee all of the fixes? I know you love your Dad but that's a lot to have him around so much. I've been thinking about my FIL being here - he lives here full time. Granted, he basically lives in the area over and around our garage (we put an addition on out there to add a full bath and 4-season porch as his living room) but still...we haven't had much time as a married couple with just ourselves. I've been thinking about how much it's potentially impacting our relationship. Do you think your Dad being there puts any stress on you and DH?

Vonn - where arrrrrrree youuuuuuuu?

PJ - how are you feeling? hope your cold is gone. I still have a lingering cough from mine a few weeks ago. I hope yours doesn't linger. Also - meant to comment on your scan - so glad everything looks good and the blood pillow is gone! Smooth sailing from here on out, I hope!

lan - I hope you and Rand are snuggling and bonding!! :hugs:

rain - how are the twins? I can't wait to hear the final decision on the names. How are YOU doing, most of all?

someday - how are you doing? oh wait, I think I just realized - aren't you and Vonn in NO right now?? If so, then you guys are A-OK! HA!

hello to everyone else!

afm - had my 3rd scan this morning. Not a whole lot of growth from the other day, like I'd hoped, so more meds. I can't take these needles much longer! My belly is so sore! I think we're at about 17, 15, 14, 14, 13. Up from 16, 13, 12, 12, 12 on Sunday. So I'll prob have to go in tomorrow morning. We are really creeping up on a Thanksgiving Day transfer here (should we be so lucky to get that far!).


----------



## Lee37

Wish- sounds like some great eggs there..WOOT!! :happydance:

TTC - CONGRATS!!!!!! :bfp: :baby:

Penelope -Great news that the bleed has healed fully! Such a relief, im sure. :thumbup:

Nice to hear great news from a few ladies. 

AFM: our friends who came to visit us just left, it was a great few days and was really nice to have some long girl chats. My Mom is recovering well from her surgery and sees the DR again in 3 weeks to figure out the treatment plan.


----------



## penelopejones

Finally some good news on this thread! 

Glad your mom is recovering, Lee! 

I'm recovering from my cold, Wish--thanks for asking. Still feeling tired though--just can't seem to shake it this time. 

I saw this news piece: https://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/13/...men-in-the-us-become-pregnant.html?ref=health . Sounds pretty extreme (and expensive) but it's pretty amazing what they can do.


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's great news about your Mom, Lee! and I'm glad you got to have some girl time. So refreshing. That's how I felt after having some time with my Mom a couple of weeks ago. I don't get to talk like that to anyone much anymore. 

PJ - glad you're on the mend. That is a CRAZY article! and to think it's only a temporary thing. 

well I had a great scan this morning!! follicles have bumped up to 19, 18, 17, 17, 14! So we are a go! Even the doc, who was in the office earlier than usual, popped her head in to say that things were looking good and we'll either trigger tonight or tomorrow. :wohoo:
so if we trigger tonight, retrieval will be Fri, transfer back (if we get some good fertilization) will be either Sun, Mon or Wed. If we trigger tomorrow night, bump all that out by a day and we could end up transferring on Thanksgiving. YIKES!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Yeah, my dad can do almost everything!! hee hee. He's so great. Um...as far as bothering me and my hubs, he doesn't really bother us. The hardest part is me having to cook every day and then on Sunday mornings we're all rushing to get in the shower first. We have one full, two powder rooms, so that's the trickiest part. Not sure how much more work he has to do. Great news about your retrieval, and hopefully the timing of your transfer will work out the way you want. Thanksgiving is good only because you'll already have the day off work, and you can "eat for two!" hee hee. 

Lee-So happy to hear that your mom is recovering nicely.

AFM-One more 40 year old bday party has been scheduled for early December, and I'm so excited! The parties for my friends the past two years have been awesome. This party will be the last until 2017, when our youngest friend turns 40, and guess where she wants to have her party? Vonn, Someday, Wish2? Any guesses? YUP. NOLA!!! Even though it's a way off, I'm super psyched. Turning 40 is the bomb.com. :wohoo:


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA the bomb.com - excellent
That's awesome that your Dad can do all of that work himself. We own a rental and we have a property management company taking care of it and they call in all the experts. We can screw in a lightbulb, that's about it. Though DH is learning things as he gets older. I think he can install a toilet and a dishwasher by now! 

is it mine that you're coming to in early Dec??? mine is scheduled for 12/5! ;)

well your friend who chose NOLA sounds like she makes great decisions in life! :haha: so glad we got to go there earlier this year for mine. You will all have a ball, but methinks you can have a ball in a paper bag.

so one more scan tomorrow morning, then hopefully triggering tomorrow night. WOO!


----------



## Vonn

Lanfear--thinking of you and little Rand. Can't wait to meet him! :blue:

TTC--Amazing news!! :bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance: Do you get another beta? How are you feeling?

Wish--I am soooooo glad this cycle has cooperated & you have a bunch of plump follies!!! Can't wait for the final scan results and then it's trigger time!

Penelope--great news that the bleeding has healed! Hope u r feeling better.

Lee--anything going on ttc-wise for you?

Terri--all this work your dad has to do is exactly why I don't want to have to be a landlord of my condo! 

Taurus--you're a sweetheart!

AFM--had another consult with potential IVF clinic right before we left for NOLA. I had gotten some new tests done prior, FSH was 7.2, AMH was .149 (so terrible). The NP we spoke with said donor eggs was the way to go, but they'd do whatever we wanted (it's our money, right?). DH didn't want to talk ab it too much since we were leaving the next morning and he didn't want everything to be a downer. I actually was able to mostly put it out of my mind. He did seem to indicate that since 2 Drs have said chances are terrible with my eggs we have to consider donor. This NP said we have ab 5% chance with my eggs & 50% chance with donor. I was hoping the donor % would be well over fifty-fifty. I'm glad I've been trying to come to terms with this for months. I think it's about to get real. It would be amazing if my last IUI would work!!!

And New Orleans was great! My conference went well, we had good weather & walked a ton. Saw cool stuff, ate yummy food, listened to music, had some cocktails. It was really nice to combine a work trip with a short vacay. And DH walked me to the convention center every day, then rented a bike a road all over. Sorry for being MIA, just to much going on! Someday & Terri, you'll have a great time!


----------



## penelopejones

Terri, it's so great that you get along with your dad and he doesn't bug you. My mom was here for a week and let's just say I was glad for the peace and quiet today! 

Great news about the follies, Wish! I conceived P. right around Thanksgiving and she was born on my birthday... hopefully you'll have a little turkey in the oven!


----------



## penelopejones

Oh, and Vonn, I'm glad you had fun in NOLA! My good friend from grad school just posted a pic of us from a couple years ago at a cafe there. So fun. I just wish I could try beignets. 

When is your last IUI? Next month? And good luck with the decision about donor eggs. I'm sure it's really hard.


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all!

Caribbean- thanks for the update and cute pictures!

TTC- congrats on a great beta! Fx this is a sticky one!

PJ- so glad your scan went well and you don't have to worry about that SCH anymore!

Vonn- glad you had a great trip! I'm hoping your IUI works, but if not, good luck with the decision about the donor eggs.

Lan- hope all is well!

terri- hope your dad's visit is going well. That 40th in NOLA sounds like it'll be a blast! My 40th is going to be so lame :lol:

Lee- glad your mom's recovering well. Good luck to her for the treatment.

Wish- Fx for a good transfer soon! It sounds like you've got a lot of great eggs growing in there!

AFM- DH and I are going away this weekend. We haven't been away together for ages since our last holiday was with my family! We're going to visit friends for a weekend in Dec, and going up to see DH's mum for Christmas, but otherwise, this might be our last trip away before the baby i here! We're just going to a little fishing village in North Devon and staying in a hotel by the sea, so it should be nice and relaxing. I'm hoping it'll give us a chance to start discussing names!


----------



## TTC74

Vonn- I don't get another beta. My first u/s is scheduled for Monday 11/30, though. I'm feeling pregnant. Im bloated and gassy. My bbs hurt. And, I'm getting waves of nausea (fortunately no full on ms yet). Then there's the newfound lack of patience . . . It's impossible to be annoyed by all the symptoms when you've been waiting so long for them, though!


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - so glad you had a ball in NOLA! She delivered! :) I applaud you for even thinking of the donor egg option. There are so many different ways to try to have a baby these days (see PJ's article that she posted!), not all of them fit for everyone. I'm sure you and DH will come to a comfortable point with things. And I really just hope your last IUI works and you don't have to take that step!!

ttc - glad you're feeling pregnant!

fez - your weekend away sounds just lovely. We have one coming up - heading to DC to see a lesser-known band that DH loves and will take in the sights for a few days. I'm excited about the museums and monuments!

afm:
Follicle #5 made the jump last night!!! So today's scan showed:
R: 21, 20.5
L: 22, 20 and 18 - it jumped up 4mm in one day!!
Lining is around 10.5 or so (she said she might have just mis-measured yesterday but anything over 10 is perfect)
Most definitely triggering tonight for a Saturday morning retrieval. We have a dinner party to go to that night and I can have some wine guilt-free (if I'm not still feeling the anesthesia)! small wins! 
If all goes well and we can transfer, it'll at least be a very busy TWW for me, which will be nice. Thanksgiving and then a business trip the following week.


----------



## penelopejones

Wish, "conditions" sound perfect! That's such good news. Hopefully the stars are all aligning for you. 

Fez, a trip to a little seaside village sounds so perfect and cozy. 

TTC, yay for feeling prego! Hopefully the morning sickness won't be too bad for you. 

Had my midwife appointment today but it was pretty uneventful. Blood pressure, heartbeat check, the usual. I don't have to go back for 7 weeks because they wanted my next visit to align with the gestational diabetes test and I can't do that until 26 weeks. I'm so glad they are flexible about it.


----------



## penelopejones

If you think a uterus transplant is a little too extreme, how about roundworms? Any bets on how long it will take for people to start trying this as a fertility treatment? 

https://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/24/...-influence-fertility-in-women.html?ref=health


----------



## Wish2BMom

HA! is that the same thing you get from wrestling mats?
Seems like it would be hella cheaper than drugging ourselves up, and treatable after you're done having kids. I can't see the FDA approving this, so would women be purchasing roundworms in the back alleys...? hmmmm
Wonder what it does to the babies themselves? 

on that note - I hope you all have a fab weekend! Anyone doing anything fun before the bustle of Thanksgiving is upon us? Anyone (in the US) traveling for the holiday or sticking close to home?
I think I've mentioned, we are hosting a good portion of my family (which a good portion of that is now my one cousin with a bf and 4 kids - yikes). Football and good food all day. But alas, no vino to buffer the chaos this year...


----------



## terripeachy

My hubs is going out of town for the weekend, so I plan to get up and go running in the morning and then sit in my lounge clothes and either read or watch tv or both. I can't wait! Tonight I'm not sure what I'll get into, but I'll find something.

Yeah for no shots for you today/tonight, and then retrieval in the morning. Please check in when it's all said and done. Are you planning for a 5 day transfer, or do they do whatever is best at the time?

Has anyone heard from Lan? 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you! I can't wait. I would love it if a bonus follicle or two popped up but let's not get greedy, right?
I'll let you know how it goes. My office just does a transfer when they feel it's right - hold out until Day 5 if you can but if it's a Day 3 and they want to get those suckers back into their natural habitat, then we do that. I actually forget - is retrieval day Day 1 or is that the next day? I could be off on my days and we could potentially miss Thanksgiving altogether...

enjoy your uber-relaxing weekend!!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--yay for triggering & gl with the retrieval. Can't wait for the reports on how the eggs do once fertilitized. I'm hoping they all make it & you have options and frosties!!! :thumbup:

Terri--have a great quiet weekend doing just what you want. We need those sometimes! Will your dad still be around?

Penelope--that worm story is crazy! That is some interesting research going on. I wish they'd do a little more research about making the treatments that are available either more affordable or have better coverage in insurance policies. Ha! Wishful thinking on that front.

TTC--yes, you just have to embrace the symptoms! It'll probably get hard if you are totally sick or in some way miserable. But the appreciation will help during the tough days, for sure.

Fezzle--have a wonderful get away. Sounds romantic! Will you be sharing a bump pic anytime soon?

Speaking of bumps, Spudtastic, where have you gone???? And Lanfear, we are thinking of you!!!

AFM--I think I am having a pretty normal cycle. Fingers crossed that is the case, and that in just a couple weeks time, I'll be starting my last IUI cycle!! Fx, Fx for me. So ready to get this show on the road. I need to call my IVF clinic in NY and start asking some serious questions about their DE program. Gotta get it sorted. In the meantime, trying to get my condo refinanced.


----------



## Rainshiny

Terri- that sounds like a divine weekend!

Pj- why can't u eat beignets? It's great that the docs aren't making u come in too much. It's a good sign too.

TTC- awesome beta... Me I was so nauseous in the first tri that I didn't have time to be anxious, so it helped in a way, lol... Either way I know it can be hard to let the time pass. Do u have big holiday plans?

Wish- that's some excellent follie growth!! Waiting for reports in the next few days! When r u in town again? I tried to private message u.

Vonn- welcome back from Nola! Glad u had a good trip. It takes some soul searching, but once u turn the corner to donor material, you're playing a game with a whole different set of odds...in your favor. I mean, check me out, anyway. 

Fezzle- have fun on your trip!

Someday- my heart is still broken for you for the last bfn. Are you thinking about what's next? TTC can be so hard...Any fun nights out planned with friends? I could live vicariously cause I'm dying for a beer and some dancing but that won't happen for a while!

Afm- I had another sono yesterday and twins are over 3lb each! I'm the size of a 9mo singleton pregnancy. I'm a bit daunted at the prospect of growing bigger- it kinda freaks me out. I'm not sure if my body can handle it I guess. So far alls healthy, just a bunch of little discomforts and it's harder to move around but no big pains, but I know the next few weks will get harder. Some days I'm so tired i wish I didn't have to work. Babies are kicking in a way that is quite something- more like jabs and karate kicks all over. I think (hope) they will slow down when it gets tighter in there. It's fascinating though. Only 5-10 weeks to go! We still haven't decided on names! I'll post a couple 3d pics.


----------



## Rainshiny

Here is shy little boy with an arm and a knee in front of his face, and little girls face.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Rainshiny

My phone is only showing one image at a time, oh well! And the pics are both upside down, lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Fezzle

I'm on my phone so will catch up more later but here's a bump pic from Monday!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Spudtastic

HI ladies.
I have been stalking you all (isn't that what friends do right?) I've been super busy still. Thank goodness I have this lady in the office otherwise I would be panicking. I thought maternity leave had started but I've had lots of work. I also think my iron is low as I've been so exhausted I can hardly move from one spot. 

I'm really excited to be selling our business. We told the guy who wanted to go into partnership with us about a good offer we have so if he wants to be a partner he should actually come up with something. We've only been talking about it for a year so he's had plenty of time but he decided we hate him and has gone of the rails a bit sending us nasty emails . So we think we had a lucky escape from this man.
As long as due diligence goes well (we've been honest) takeover will be 16th Dec. Oh yeah I can't wait to get my husband back and have some family life.

I'm starting to feel real really big. Rain - I don't know how you do it. I could just stay in bed all day.


----------



## Vonn

Thanks for all the updates, preggie ladies! Glad to hear of all the progress & see beautiful pics. Now we just need to hear from Lanfear. And it'd be lovely to get an update from Nikki, haven't heard from her in a while. 

Wish--hope retrieval went smoothly.

Have a lovely weekend, lovely ladies! I am seeing a friend who moved to Texas and is home for Thanksgiving & celebrating my husband's and brother-in-law's upcoming birthdays tomorrow with my family.


----------



## Lee37

Loving all the awesome pics and updates Penelope, Rain, Fezzle & Spud!!:blue::oneofeach::pink::pink:

Lan..thinking of you and can't wait to hear how you and Rand are doing! :baby:

Vonn - Im so happy to hear this cycle is looking better, feels great to be able to move forward after a cycle like the last, Im sure! 

Wish - I am beyond excited for you.. you so deserve this to be the one! I have everything crossed for you and will be saying special prayers!:dust:

TTC - how are you feeling today. So happy youre feeling preggo! :baby:

Terri - Enjoy your relaxing weekend! :flower:


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies. Thought I would pop in and see how everyone was doing! 

AFM - I had my first gnarly case of nausea this morning. I'm hoping it's not a sign of worsening things to come. Frankly, though, I'll live with whatever my body dishes out. I am beside myself happy this morning. With my ectopic pregnancy, my hcg level never got above a few hundred. Well, I just turned a weeks estimator 3+ which means I'm probably over 3K! I'm so excited to finally believe that this is my sticky bean!


----------



## penelopejones

Yay for a sticky bean, TTC!


----------



## penelopejones

Terri, that sounds like the perfect cozy day! 

Vonn, I'm so hoping you get your BFP soon--IUI, IVF, or otherwise! 

Good job growing those twins, Rain. Those ultrasound pics are so cool. It must feel really neat having two of them in there swimming around. 

Spud, glad things are going well with the business. It will be good to have it all settled before your little bundle comes, hopefully. 

Great bump, Fez!

Hoping for news from Lan... 

Nothing new here. Had a relatively low key weekend with DH not working, so we did some errands. Nothing too special. Christmas stuff is everywhere already and DD isn't too keen on Santa, so that's kind of funny. There seem to be Santas everywhere. I thought Thanksgiving was supposed to be a bigger event here in the US and A but it's being eclipsed...


----------



## alihill1109

Happy Monday, ladies! yet again I'm catching up :) Had a long business trip last week. 

Wish2B - so excited for you this week! I sincerely hope this is your lucky cycle :) 

TTC - I can only imagine the nausea - but it's a good sign, right? Hope it doesn't get too severe - and that you are feeling well otherwise :)

Lee37 - I hope your mom continues to recover, and that she's feeling better. 

Vonn - Sounds like you had a much needed trip to NOLA. All fingers crossed for your last IUI, and whatever decision you may have to make after that. It sounds like you are in good hands with your doctors. 

Fezzle - hope you have a lovely trip, sounds cozy and romantic. How fun it must be to start deciding on baby names :) 

Rainshiny - great pics of your twins! So amazing now, the technology they have to be able to see them in 3D like that. 

Everyone else - hope all is well, and if you're American - Happy Thanksgiving this week! 

Afm - well, this has been another strange cycle. I finally ovulated on CD 27, but started spotting (not red, just very light brown&#8230;sorry if TMI) on 5 dpo, and every day after that. This has happened to me before on my unmedicated cycles so I'm still thinking that this isn't my lucky cycle. I have 10 day LP's though, and today is 11 dpo and no real sign of AF yet&#8230;and my boobs are really sore. Temps have been over the cover line but kind of all over the place, probably because I traveled to another time zone. I'm not going to test today, I'll give it until tomorrow and see what happens. 

I will start 100 mg Clomid on this next cycle, so looking forward to that! I've been reading some great books on fertility too, thinking of starting acupuncture. Has anyone had any experience/success with that? 

Anyhow, I hope you are all doing great and have a super week ahead of you. I won't be celebrating Thanksgiving due to being away from the US, but I will be envious of all of you that are, I will certainly be missing some stuffing and mashed potatoes :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

hola girls! wow, some exciting updates on here!

rain - I didn't get a PM from you! we'll be in DC 12/12-12/15. I know that's still 3 weeks away or so, let me know if you want to try to meet up. It is totally ok if you're not up for it too - 3lb babies, I'd assume, can put on some weight in those weeks!! Good job on continuing to give them a snuggly spot. I'll be honest, no clue what I was looking at in the first pic, but I definitely made them out in the 2nd! <3

vonn - glad you're having a normal cycle with no surprises! I really hope this works for you and you don't have to venture further, but I'm so glad you have a plan that you're comfortable with.

ttc - glad you're nauseous! I fully believe that's a great sign, so get to pukin' or gaggin', girl!

lan - thinking of you!

fez - love the bump pic, thank you for sharing!

ali - ohhh I hope that was all implantation spotting and such! FX'ed for you!!! I'll eat some turkey and taters for you. ;)

spud - totally sounds like selling the biz was the best idea ever. I'm so happy for you and your growing family. Priorities, right?

pj - a nice relaxing weekend before the hustle and bustle of the holidays. Ain't nothing wrong with that.

terri - I hope you enjoyed your Weekend a la Loungewear! 

afm - welp, I'm PUPO! The retrieval only yielded 3 eggs, only 2 were mature and 1 didn't fertilize. So we got one out of the bunch that fertilized and b/c there was only one, we did a Day 2 transfer a couple hours ago. It was graded a 4AF, which means it split to 4 cells (they hope for 2-4 on Day 2), grade A for fragmentation (the best grade) and F for Fair global quality (no idea what this is but it's the middle range). So - we've got the little embie that could all tucked inside now. We did assisted hatching too, so they nick it with a lazer or acid so it starts to hatch - this helps the implantation process.
Beta day is on my bday - 12/7. :) The nurse was just tickled by that and basically called it fate. Let's hope we can start my 40's off right!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--so glad you are PUPO!!!! It has to be a great sign that the beta test date is your birthday! One of my best friend's is a Pearl Harbor baby. I haven't done IVF before so sorry for being dense, but I have a question. What usually happens when follicles that can be seen on ultrasound can't be retrieved? I'm really glad that you were able to have a transfer & just know this little bean will stick!

I ditto everything Wish said to everyone else!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I hope so but I really need to stop looking for 'signs' b/c I tend to read into EVERYTHING, hoping the universe is sending me a sign and it's really not. Color me skeptical! haha!

And you're not dense at all, it's all part of the learning process!
So the follicles actually hold/develop the eggs. Not all mature follicles will have eggs in them, or even mature eggs in my case. So 5 follicles sprouted to maturity but 2 were empty. Most often, you'll collect less eggs than the number of follicles you have and the numbers dwindle from there, as you can tell. 
# of mature eggs
# of those that fertilize
# of those that then develop well and don't fragment
# of those that make it 2, 3 or 5 days (5 being the most preferred b/c the longer they can stay out of you and continue to develop, the stronger it will most likely be)

So b/c we only had one, they don't just sit and watch to see if it'll make it to Day 5 since the overall belief is that it's better in its natural habitat. We did ask about defrosting the Frozen Ace and adding him into the mix, but they froze him at Day 5, so a Day 2 and Day 5 would be weird. And we could have tried to let this one grow to Day 5, but...see what I wrote before. So we just went with the one. :flower: I hope he/she decides to stick around and start giving me cramps, lightheadedness and sore boobs soon!

I realize this is all way more than what you asked!! Sorry!! haha


----------



## Vonn

Thanks, Wish. You're a good teacher! Sometimes it feels good to share/unload information that is rattling around in ones mind. At least that's why I write so dang much sometimes! :wacko:


----------



## penelopejones

Best of luck, Wish! I learned a lot from that post too! 

Ali, could be IB, right? It's kind of unusual to spot like that (that soon) without AF starting, no? Fingers crossed for you too! 

I kind of dislike Thanksgiving in the US, being Canadian. I always feel sort of like a fish out of water. It's been better now that I'm married, because we just go to his parent's house. His parents don't quite get the concept, though--they are originally from China--or maybe that get it too well. They usually cook a turkey but don't stop there--they add a fish dish, chicken, beef, pork, basically one dish of every kind of meat, plus a salad, soup, fried rice, stir fried greens... it goes on and on. But no classics like sweet potatoes with marshmallows or apple pie or green bean casserole unless my sister-in-law or I bring it. I usually handle the pie.


----------



## Taurus8484

Sweet potatoes with marshmallows???? 

Im intrigued....tell me how you cook it??? 

Never heard of it from this side of the world


----------



## Taurus8484

Best of luck wish xx


----------



## somedayisnow

Hello beautiful ladies,

Just thought I'd pop in and wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving (if you celebrate it), sticky beans for TTC and everyone else who is expecting, and a grand howdy-do to everyone else. I'm heading to NOLA tomorrow, actually today, to eat great food and swill tasty cocktails. :happydance: After a few days of debauchery I'll be back to start cycle #6. 

Talk to you all soon!


----------



## Fezzle

Wish- congrats on being PUPO! Fx!

I made sweet potato casserole with marshmallows for our Thanksgiving party for the last couple years, but we rarely actually have it in my family! We have some of the traditional things- turkey, corn, mashed potatoes, cranberries, green bean casserole- though because my mom's family is Italian American, we usually have an antipasti spread first, and a pasta course, and with the pies we have things like cannolis. My mom's cousin's husband (they usually host the dinner) is Puerto Rican so we have pork sometimes along side the turkey.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-I was wondering what happened to you yesterday, but now I know. Congrats on being PUPO, pretty! And a birthday beta to start your 40s off right! Keep your socks on and drink warm stuff. What an awesome birthday present. :hugs:

Fezzle-Can I come over? I love cannoli! 

Someday-Have a great time in NOLA. Drink a hurricane for me!

Now that I go to my bestie's house for Thanksgiving, since my parents moved, the menu is always different, but at my family's thanksgiving, we have turkey, a prime rib roast, sweet potatoes (sliced), mashed potatoes, rolls, apple, sweet potato and pecan pies, cranberry sauce (I love the canned, but now I learned how to make fresh cranberry sauce and it's really good too), stuffing, macaroni and cheese, green beans with almonds, sparkling cider and I can't even remember what else, but the table and our plates are full with food. Before and after dinner we watch FOOTBALL and/or nap!! I love Thanksgiving.


----------



## Fezzle

You'll have to go to Northern NJ- I won't be there, but I'm sure they'll be happy to have you!


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-Um..I'm not going to NJ with that traffic!! I'll stay home and dream about cannoli. hee hee.


----------



## alihill1109

All fingers crossed for you, Wish! So exciting, I hope it's the best birthday present you'll ever receive! 

Penelope - I imagine that must be strange, being Canadian in the US around this holiday. That's plenty of food though, my goodness. Impressive! I kind of have a similar problem as my husband is British&#8230;so it seems odd to celebrate it with him, for obvious reasons. So he goes to work and I head to the beach, and Skype my family in the US later. ;) 


Someday - enjoy NOLA! All those tasty cocktails, and beignets&#8230;mmm..sounds like a fantastic time :)

Well, 12 dpo and no sign of AF and my boobs are huge. Not going to test until 14 dpo, if I make it that long without AF showing up. We'll see :) 

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Americans, and have a great week to everyone else !


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning girls! Thanks for all of the well-wishes. It feels weird not having a test or sonogram to look forward to every 3rd day. 

T - Socks aren't on but slippers are - it's one or the other now with this fall weather. And warm drinks aren't a problem for that reason either - having my Bengal spiced decaf tea right now! :)

vonn - thanks for understanding my brain dump! You should have seen how much I unloaded on my mom when she finally found out. I sprayed knowledge all over her.

PJ - aww - I love your in-laws' 'attempt' at Thanksgiving, I think that's great! Just having family over and eating tons of food just about covers it.

someday - have fun in NOLA!!! <3

ohhhh I just love Thanksgiving. Though hosting now, I don't get to actually watch too much football, but it is on in the living room and I can see it from the kitchen. We have turkey (put it in the brine last night!), mashed potatoes, peas, corn, rolls, green bean casserole, canned cranberry sauce (gross - I prefer my MIL's recipe for a cranberry chutney - SO GOOD but it makes a couple cups and no one else eats it), stuffing, gravy, tons of appetizers like a bread bowl, cheese & crackers, buffalo chicken dip, clam dip, shrimp and then my aunt usually brings an array of stuff for dessert, plus I have a chocolate caramel coffee bundt cake that I bought off my friend's daughter's fundraiser this year. So we don't have a ton of traditional stuff or the stuff you see in movies b/c my family is pretty picky. But I'll still gain approximately 5lbs. Hey! but i'm eating for two! :haha: prob can't use that excuse on day 5, huh?? haha


----------



## Vonn

Wish--when I accidentally spilled the beans to my parents, I then did the same thing. Just totally unloaded & shared so much that they probably couldn't recall any of it afterwards!

RE: Thanksgiving meal--we tend to have all the basics: turkey, gravy, mashed potatoes, dressing/stuffing, green beans, salad, rolls, pumpkin & pecan pies. We also have scalloped corn, not sure if that's normal or not. And we also have lefse because my mom's family is Norwegian. It's like a potato-based crepe that you put butter (and sugar) on. It's very bland. How Scandinavian & Midwestern of us!! And my mom always wants to have pickled herring for an appetizer (also Norwegian), which, although I like pickled things, I just can't get myself to try. And we always start every extended family gathering with Asti, which I love, love, love. My grandma, who is 93, will be there and we are just pleased as punch that she's still kickin'! She's not all there in the mind anymore and she's pretty weak, but Grandma Elaine is doing amazingly well and I'll be happiest to see her.


----------



## Lee37

Happy Thanksgiving ladies! Love hearing all the different versions of dinner everyone has, depending on family background, in-laws etc. So cool! We are Canadian and the last 3 yrs or so we have fully converted over the US holiday date (Canada celebrates in October). The only thing that is different is we never did yams or watched football but I do enjoy both! Its great that we all make it our own, its all about family and food, full bellies and full hearts! <3

Wish - sending more sticky dust :dust:

TTC - how many weeks are you now? :happydance:

Hope to hear from Lan soon!:baby:


----------



## TTC74

I'm 6 weeks. My first ultrasound is on Monday. I have a ton of nervous excitement! I'm really optimistic that this is a sticky bean. 

Hope everyone has a happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Rainshiny

Happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Spudtastic

HI everyone.

I'm feeling a bit bad because I haven't replied to everyone but I am so excited for the great news here.

Ttc - I can't wait to hear your ultrasound results. Don't panic though if you don't see anything. When I was 5w4d we saw a 4w gestational sac and nothing in it at all. Not even a fetal pole. Things can vary so much. 

Wish - I have a good feeling about this cycle. 

Lan - I hope everything has gone well and you and rand are having lots of cuddles.

To all those that celebrate thanksgiving....happy thanksgiving.

To all those Ttc - I am sending lots of cheesy baby dust your way.

I have midwife appointment this morning. I'm still umming and erring over names. I don't think I want Alana now and dh doesn't really want Seren. So I need to get some baby name books out from the library. I ask dd for some name ideas and she just says 'girl'. Well you can call a guy Guy but I may pass on girl.


----------



## penelopejones

Fun hearing everyone's thanksgiving traditions! Here's an example of a sweet potato marshmallow casserole dish. https://www.marthastewart.com/336694/sweet-potato-casserole

To be honest I find it a bit too sweet but my mom and grandma always used to make it for Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## Fezzle

TTC- good luck with your scan!

Spud- 'girl' is a great name :haha: Our plan now is that we've found a long list of girl names (top 500 girls' names in the UK, but it's from 2012), and we're going to go through it to cross out all the names we definitely don't want to see what we're left with. Then we're hoping we'll end up with a long list of about 50 names and will individually pick our top names from there and see what we have in common.

Happy thanksgiving to those who celebrate it this week! 

I had a little scare this week- I thought there was a decrease in movement, so listened to the heartbeat on my home doppler and heard an irregular heartbeat, like it was skipping beats. I went to the midwife to have it checked out, and all seems fine except she does have an ectopic heartbeat. The midwives have said it's not unusual for foetuses to have one and they usually correct themselves before birth, but I have appointments twice a week now to monitor the heartbeat.


----------



## Spudtastic

Aw Fezzle - sorry to hear about your scare. How horrible. It sounds reassuring that ectopic heartbeats sort themselves out before birth though. 
I like your idea with the list of names. Perhaps I shall get dh and I to give it a try.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Fez and Spud - look at you guys ready to name the babies!! I heard a pretty one the other day, it's french -Karine. Pronounced Kah-REEN. Or I guess like Karina without the 'a' on the end. 

Thanks for all the sticky dust, Lee!! :)
I'm in my phone so I didmt 'thank' on each post but thank you!
Vonn - Asti Spumante or what's Asti? Sounds like you have a great spread!
Ttc- good luck with your scan!

I hope you all had a great thanksgiving if you were stateside. I certainly did but damn it was hard not to have a glass of wine! Next test is at my bday party next Sat! Hopefully my boobs will be sore or something by then to remind me of why I'm not drinking.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh and Fez - I'm so sorry about your scare. What is an ectopic heartbeat? I hope it fixes itself quickly to put your mind at ease. Baby girl will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## DLP

Hi everyone! I'm pretty new to this site. I'm wondering if any of you have taken DHEA, royal jelly, and/or CoQ10 to try to boost your fertility? If so, what dosage did you take each day? And what do you think about these supplements?

I had my first IVF retrieval a couple of weeks ago, but the transfer is being postponed until next cycle because I ended up with only one good embryo (after having 5 eggs retrieved), and it had to be frozen because it matured in the lab a day after retrieval.

I'm going to do another round of IVF (with a slightly different protocol) in hope of getting more embryos. My issue is low ovarian reserve, so I'm now doing everything I can to improve my chances: acupuncture starting tomorrow, wheat grass, DHEA, royal jelly, and CoQ10. I'm probably going overboard, by my RE said it can't hurt!

I'm not sure how many mg of royal jelly and CoQ10 I should take daily. Any advice? My RE said to limit the DHEA to 25 mg a day.

Thanks!


----------



## Wish2BMom

DLP - I think my doc said the max CoQ10 is 5000mg. I started to take it after my first IVF cycle and then I had poor response on the 2nd and 'eh' response on the 3rd, so I actually stopped taking it midway through my 3rd cycle. That was the only difference in all 3 cycles for me, so I'm not saying it was causal but it was enough for me to give it up. But many women swear by it. I just take prenatals now. Good luck to you!


----------



## Fezzle

Hi, DLP! I took CoQ10, though I don't remember the dose! It was higher than the ones you get in the supermarket (I remember I got them off amazon), but also not super high. The other thing I was taking other than the pregnacare conception vitamins, was a high dose of Vit-D. 

Wish- an ectopic heartbeat is where it skips a beat occasionally. I've since found out there are a lot of people who have it even as adults and it hasn't affected them, but it also seems common with foetuses and will correct itself by birth so that's what I'm hoping happens! Thanks for the name- I find myself drawn to French sounding names!


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - I meant to say a while ago I laughed at your comment about my dhs beer bottles. I decided to have a serious chat with him but it came out as a jovial '...now that you're a big boy and know where the recycling bins and the dishwasher are I expect you to be using them and throwing your beer bottles away and putting the dishes in the dish washer'. He laughed but it's working
He does it 50%of the time now which is a huge improvement.


----------



## penelopejones

I took CoQ10 upon my reproductive specialist's recommendation, but I forget how much, too. I know the regular kind you get in the store is pretty low dose, so I was taking 2 of them several times a day (they were gummies). He had a brand he recommended but you had to order it online and I didn't get to that point. Not sure if it made a difference. He recommended that my husband take it too, but you know how that goes... 

Carine or Karine is pretty. I knew a Carine in college but since we were in Ontario, she pronounced it the Quebecois way (Ca-RIN). I like French names too. I think Delphine is really pretty as well, but would probably get mangled here. (Same with Amelie - I like it, but people pronounce it all sorts of ways)... Oh, and Amandine is another name I liked from someone I knew at college. . 

I asked my daughter about my name choices and she liked Franklin best because Frankie rhymes with Blankie. (Or she thought I was saying Blankie). She's obsessed with her blankie. 

Hope everyone's having a nice weekend! I could really use a drink, too, Wish!


----------



## Spudtastic

They are all pretty names. A friend's daughter is Elodie (El - oh - dee) which is French too.


----------



## penelopejones

Elodie is cute too!


----------



## TTC74

If I end up having a girl, I'm going with Bellamie which is also French.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh I like Elodie! and Bellamie!

How was everyone's turkey day?

spud - I'm glad DH is improving!!!

PJ - I love your daughter's reasoning. I like Franklin a lot too. My DH and I were coming up with names to go with our last name b/c it's Parrish and in the South, counties are called parishes. One in Louisiana is Jefferson Parish - I thought Jefferson was a pretty cool name, DH did too.

ttc - good luck at the scan today!

fez - that's interesting! I wonder if that's what I have (and my Dad has). No one has ever given me a name for it. But every so often, it's like my heart pauses for a second and then doubles up to make up for it. It happened more when I drank a lot of Diet Coke. It just makes me cough a sec.

hello to everyone else! 3 more Mondays until Christmas - everyone start your shopping? were any of you in the US nuts enough to go out on Black Friday?

nothing much going on here - I couldn't feel more normal. sigh. Unless I get a solid sign this week, I'll be prepping for bad news on Monday. I realize it's still a little early (7dp2dt) but I feel silly cheering on my belly when the embie could have knocked off at day 3. :shrug:


----------



## alihill1109

Hi girls! Hope everyone is doing well this week. 

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you who celebrated! Hope you had lovely tryptophan dreams and loads of mashed potatoes!

Wish - So, so excited for you! Lots of baby dust and all fx for ya!

Fezzle - Sorry to hear of your scare - and I hope everything is ok with baby girl. 

TTC - so happy all is going well for you, how has the morning sickness been? Good luck with your scan :) 

DLP - I've read a lot of books on egg quality and they all mention DHEA, CoQ-10 and Royal Jelly as being significant helpers with egg quality. I did some of my own research on the sources they provided and it does sound like they are helpful. I haven't tried DHEA or Royal Jelly yet, but I do take 200 mg of Ubiquinol (the more bio available form of CoQ-10) daily, as well as fish oil, a regular prenatal, and calcium.

If you're looking for a good deal on Ubiquinol (which can be a bit $$) Walgreens seems to have 2 for 1 deals every time I go in there when I travel back to the states. 

I'm also giving acupuncture a try this week - has anybody else tried this and felt that it helped?


AFM - Well, AF did arrive last week on CD39. I really didn't think I had a shot last month though so I was more relieved than disappointed that it didn't end up a BFP, so I could just move on. I've started 100mg of Clomid this time (hoping for no major bitchy mood swings:brat:) 
I also went back to my OB to check in. There are no RE's here on the island, so until I feel like I need that (which I will have to fly to Miami for) but luckily, she is pretty no nonsense and aggressive with how she is managing my situation. So she scheduled me for a HSG this week. I'm not really nervous about it but I have heard that it can be kind of painful. Any tips or advice on this would be much appreciated!

She also took a look at my DH's SA and mentioned that although he produces good quality spermies, the count is only a hair above the threshold for "normal." So that might be a contributing factor as well. My DH took the news well but immediately started taking men's fertility vitamins and wearing looser boxer shorts and bought himself a few baggier pants to wear to work, poor guy. Not sure if this will help, but at least he's putting in a good effort :) 

So we are going to go from there. We may end up having to do IUI, all things considered - which I wouldn't mind at this point, to be honest. Seems like it might up our chances quite a lot and much sooner. 

I hope everyone is doing well, have a great week !


----------



## TTC74

Hi all! I had my 1st scan this morning. Baby is in there, and he/she is measuring 6+2 with a visible heartbeat that we couldn't determine the rate of yet. I have another scan in 2 weeks. Dr says we should be able to clearly see everything then.


----------



## Vonn

TTC--congrats on the great scan! Everything sounds great, so happy for you!

Wish--loads of ladies don't have symptoms but end up with a bfp, so you keep giving pep-talks to that embie!! I hope you get some reassuring nausea or incredibly sore bbs, too. Well, maybe not too sore, or else you won't want to hug your DH.

Ail--I love my acu dr, she's the best! I know acu is good for me, but it's hard to quantify since I haven't magically gotten pg and I've been going for over a year. You should try it and see what you think. And it's great your DH is so on-board & willing to try things. I know lots of DH's are resistant to being as proactive as their wives.

DLP--I have been taking 600 mg of CoQ10 (ubiquinol form), that's the highest recommended dosage I've found. I actually just dropped it down to 450 as it is really expensive if you get a good one, it's hard to know if it's actually helping, and my newest dr said about 300 mg is what they recommend. 

I have also been taking DHEA, just dropped down to 20 mg after having been on 30 mg & my most recent lab showed me just over the normal range so my dr has me reducing the amount. DHEA can increase testosterone so watch that number if you decide to take DHEA. Also, some people say it's not good to mess with DHEA since it is a hormone, so there's mixed thoughts on that supplement. (The DHEA is prescribed by my integrative dr, but the others I take/dose on my own.) 

I have taken royal jelly off and on because I am trying to reduce sugar to get rid of a candida infection. I have read good things about it, though, so take it if you can. Put it in a smoothie with some powdered greens!

Good fish oil with DHA is important so get that, too. And a good prenatal multi. Vit D, vit e, zinc are really important for fertility, too, so checking them is helpful to see if you need to supplement.

Fezzle--I hope you are feeling more reassured about baby girl's hb. I'm sure that was really scary!!

Penelope & Spud--"Blankie" & "Girl" seem like solid baby names. Ha!

Hi to everyone else!! I'm just waiting for AF, should be arriving shortly. Then on to final IUI. I'm ready for success!!


----------



## penelopejones

Vonn--I was thinking about how Michael Jackson named one of his kids Blanket. I think if my daughter had her way that's what we'd end up with! Good luck with your IUI cycle. 

Ali - Your husband is a sweetie for taking those steps. My DH's sperm analysis was abysmal but he didn't get on board with the vitamins or anything. We just went on to IUI. 

TTC, glad the scan went well! 

Wish, I feel bad for not supporting local businesses but I just logged onto Amazon and did pretty much everything in one swoop. Then again, I live in a suburban wasteland so there's not much difference between Amazon and going to Target or something, right? 

Jefferson is a cute name! (I like visiting West Jefferson, NC - a cute mountain town). I like Bellamie too. 

Nothing new here. I don't have an appointment until early January. Peanut is moving around some. I'm not feeling him all the time, but I think I'm feeling quite strong kicks for having an anterior placenta.


----------



## Fezzle

Wish- I'm cheering you on! Fx!

Ali- good luck with all the vitamins! I hope they do the trick!

Vonn- Fx for your IUI!

ttc- great news about the scan and the heartbeat! 

PJ- I hate having an anterior placenta! I keep thinking she's really low, but I think it's because that's the best place for me to feel her. 

I had my first heartbeat check yesterday- still ectopic but the heartbeat was ok and she was moving around a lot while the midwife was trying to listen to it. My next one is Thursday- they'll be twice a week unless the heartbeat goes back to normal, but at least my GP surgery where the midwife is is only a 3 min walk from my house, and I'm getting plenty of monitoring if anything does go wrong! I turned in my MatB1 form to HR yesterday, so things should move ahead with planning maternity leave more now too which is exciting; I feel like now that it's Dec, things are going to go more quickly!


----------



## Wish2BMom

fez - I'm so glad you're getting so well-cared for. I hope the ectopic thumper goes away!

Lee - how are you doing? haven't heard from you in a few days.

lan - still thinking about you, hon! and little Rand! I'm sure life is absolute chaos right now.

hi to all! :wave:

so as 'meh' as I was the other day, my hopes are a little up or at least I have a bit more PMA back. Cautiously optimistic, right?
I've had quite a few bouts of dizziness, even when just sitting down. I get this sometimes, but it's been pretty frequent lately. And I have this tiny little twinge right around where they inserted the LO. I'm just hoping it's not gas. ;)


----------



## Vonn

Fezzle--I'm glad you'll be getting lots of monitoring, hopefully it will be reassuring for you and DH.:flower:

Wish--I am getting EXCITED for you!! Last time you were pg, you were having more dizzy spells than usual, so fx fx fx that this is a great sign. :happydance:

AFM--just got AF. On to final IUI. Woohoo!!:thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, vonn! I hope so too. The CP is pretty low right now but that hopefully shouldn't mean too much at 9dp2dt (11dpo). I know it rises and falls on its own calendar. Only a few more days...

And YAY for your AF coming! On to the last one and hopefully this is all you need!!


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-So good (?) to hear that AF is here and you can get your final IUI done! This is going to be the one, I just know it. :hugs:

Wish2-Patiently waiting over here...hee hee. What's the club you and Lee were in? The 4S club? What have the notes said so far?

Fezzle-Thanks for checking in, and good news about the ectopic heartbeat resolving itself over time.

penelope-Hey there!

Hi to everyone else. :wave:


----------



## Vonn

Thanks, Wish and Terri! How was your Thanksgiving, Terri?


----------



## Taurus8484

Good luck Vonn xx

Wish have you poas?


----------



## Lee37

Wish - Getting super excited for you! Looking forward to hearing more Symptoms ..(Terri think your right..S4 or 4S club lol) 

Vonn - will be crossing fingers and toes for you on the next cycle! 

AFM: About a week now until O, so testing would be Christmas eve. Heres hoping for nice gift!:xmas10: 

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all enjoying the holiday season!


----------



## Spudtastic

Lee - oh imagine a Xmas eve bfp. I'd be tempted to wrap that test up and put it under a tree as a gift for dh lol.

Wish - I'm keeping my fingers crossed and stalking for the update. 

Ttc - congrats on a good scan. 

Von - I love how you remember wish''s symptoms from last time. Oh to have your memory. I used to have a good memory. Fingers crossed for your next iui cycle.

Terri - how are you doing? Any exciting holiday plan's? 

Afm - I'm trying to tidy up the house and throw stuff away. We have too much stuff. I need to declutter.
The inlaws are driving me barmy as they just pop round three to four times a day. Please leave me alone. They just walk in. I can't relax.


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry about the inlaws, Spud. That would drive me nuts. Just saw your ticker though and suddenly it seems so close, with the icon of the baby head down. How are you feeling? 

Fingers crossed, Wish! That would be a great holiday gift. Same for you, Vonn--hopefully the season will bring good luck. 

Terri, hope you are doing well! 

I got to work this morning and was parking my car and there were sirens going off on campus--an emergency warning that there was an armed and dangerous person on campus. A bunch of us in the parking deck just got in our cars and drove off campus. It turned out to be a false alarm, but campus was in lockdown for an hour or so. And then there was a real mass shooting in California. I'm just feeling shaken by it all. I don't want my daughter to live with that. I don't want her to have to do lockdown drills at school. Maybe it's the pregnancy hormones but I found myself wanting to cry just thinking about it all. Makes me want to move back to Canada! Something's got to change. Anyway, feel free to ignore if you disagree, just thought I'd get it off my chest. 

Hope everyone is safe and doing well. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Penelope-glad you got out of dodge. There is no reason for all this madness, but you still have to live your life hoping and praying that you and your family will be safe. I believe in God, so if I die tomorrow, I'll be just fine. I lived a good life and when he calls my name, I'm ready to go. You can't shelter your babies from everything so just do the best you can with them. 

Thanks for asking how I am doing. Not much to report. Working, reading books for book club, and ready for Christmas parties and traveling. Honestly, I'm just following along because I like you ladies. I did read something the other day saying that it's so much easier to get pregnant once you've been pregnant, which I know, but it's a terrible statistic to read. Then I see a girl at work who just had a baby is pregnant again. So, I'm not really upset with her, I'm just over these pregnant people in real life. No plans for a BFP for me. I'm just a weird stalker of pregnancy boards with no intent to have kids. Oh, and I'm probably also a little salty because if I stayed pregnant my baby would be due in a few weeks. :shrug: not sure if it's affecting me or I am just allowed to say it is.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all! :wave:

hahaha - S4 and dammit, as soon as I started this club (Super Secret Symptom-Spotting), I virtually haven't had a symptom in 2 cycles. So booooo on that.

vonn - you seriously do have an amazing and envious memory. I can't remember my own name sometimes. Too flighty in my old age. 

spud - I feel the same as PJ - baby's head is down now?? ahhh!!!

PJ - I just posted on another thread about the SB shootings yesterday. Makes me so scared to continue to bring children into this world. But seeing Zuckerberg's announcement the other day is the flip side of that and we have to have faith that there are actually good people doing good things for the planet as well. And, clearly, we have to bring our children up to be one of those people as best we can.

lee - I hope you get to unwrap that awesome present too!!!

terri - i'd be the weirdo stalker too! hahaha this board has become a part of my life and I just want to see how everyone does. 

so yeah, no real symptoms to speak of. A little niggle/twinge in the area the embie was transferred to (as far as I know - where she was pressing the U/S wand into while the transfer was going on so we could see), left boob is a little sore but only when I squish it (but the right one isn't so there is something there...). And over the last 10 days, I've had some serious dizziness, but then it goes away for a couple of days. Could be low blood sugar or whatever. If I'm not preg, i should probably get that checked out! And my CP feels kinda low, which isn't a good sign. But then again, that's probably numero uno on the list of things not to trust as an early preg sign. But mine was really high last time around this time.
(trying not to compare b/c everyone says each time is different but it's hard not to!!)

i'm not testing early - though i'm going to call the RE's office today to see if I can on Saturday. That'll be 12dp2dt or 14dpo - i'd think that's safe enough! But if they say no, then i'm not b/c I don't want a false positive and break DH's heart if we then get a BFN on Monday.


----------



## Fezzle

Wish- I'm excited for you having testing soon! Wishing you the best of luck! 

terri- sorry about thinking about the due date- that's so hard :hugs:

PJ- I'll admit, I feel a lot safer living in the UK with random shootings, but especially university ones (since I work at a university). Even we are planning to bomb people now so who knows what things will be like in the next few years.

lee- Fx for a Christmas BFP!

Spud- that would drive me crazy too! Or if my own parents did that! 

I had good news today- the heartbeat was normal at the check today, so hopefully the ectopic heartbeat has sorted itself out. My next check will be Monday. And DH finally saw and felt a kick last night! She's been really active yesterday and today.


----------



## Spudtastic

Pj - that's scary. It's one thing to see it on TV and another to potentially be a part of it. Would your husband move to Canada? I try to tell myself these things can happen anywhere in the world. Take the shootings on the island at Oslo 5 years ago. I never thought it would happen in Norway. I hope you're OK. Such a shock to the system.

Terri - as usual I love your outlook on live. To be happy to die tomorrow is a great way to have lived in my opinion. Also big hugs with your due date coming up. I remembered my little ones on their due date. They will never be forgotten. So if you need to, take some time out just to remember. I found it very healing for myself. Big hugs.

Wish - with this pregnancy my boobies didn't get sore until 13 weeks which only lasted about 6 weeks. Before they've been sore from the start. 

Afm - I'm feeling OK. I keep thinking baby is due next year so it seems crazy that she could be here in 5 weeks. I also have an anterior placenta and even now it can be hard to feel her kick. I have a great midwife who has been happy for me to stop by to check everything is OK.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I can test on Saturday!!! oh boy...


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish2BMom said:


> I can test on Saturday!!! oh boy...

Oh yay. The only downside is I have to wait until Sunday for your update since I'm way ahead in the timezone lol.


----------



## Spudtastic

Fezzle - congratulations on the heartbeat sorting itself out. Yay. :happydance:


----------



## alihill1109

Wish - so exciting, I have all FX for you that this is your lucky cycle!

Vonn - yay for AF arriving! I'm glad you had a good experience with your acupuncturist too, it wa reassuring to read what you wrote about it, so thanks for that. My OB is not really "on board" with TCM stuff (I admit, some of it does sound a little farfetched at times)But if it's relaxing and helps your mental state, then how can this not help? Good luck for you in your last IUI cycle!! 

TTC - congrats on a great scan - here's to hoping the next one will be just as fantastic :) 

Penelope - That's great that the IUI worked for you - might just be easier in the long run to take that route for us, but we'll see what this cycle brings. I also have the same fear with guns in the US - and somewhat relieved that I don't live there anymore, to be honest. It makes me nervous for my friends and family, though, and for when I do visit. I completely understand wanting to leave. Not sure what it will take for the government to finally do something about it, every new shooting produces no changes, no results. 

Fezzle - yay for a great heartbeat, and some healthy kicks! Sounds like you've got some great monitoring support going on, which is great. Must be nice to be 3 mins away from your midwife. 

Spud - Having in laws nearby must be simultaneously good (babysitting?) and bad (frequent visits, other intrusions, etc..) It must be really good lessons in tolerance, haha. 

Terri - I haven't been in the same position, but I understand what it's like to keep seeing pregnant women&#8230;it just seems unfair, especially the ones that had no intention of getting pregnant. Or people who tell you, "When you're ready, it will happen!" Ugh. 

Afm&#8230;well, had an HSG today and everything is clear and good to go, so I'm relieved about this. Last day of Clomid 100mg too, so let the POAS fun begin! My Dr confirmed that you are more fertile for 3 months after an HSG, so I'm hoping that this is true in my case. I have no other reasons that I can't get pregnant beyond my age and potentially my DH's sperm count, as far as I know. We'll give it our best shot this month. 

It's unfortunate, though, that I may not be able to drink any wine this year while visiting my mother this holiday season, as I won't know if this cycle was successful or not until after I see her. :wacko:


----------



## Vonn

Wish--can't wait for Saturday's test!!! Will you still go in on Monday, too?

Ali--glad the HSG showed no problems. Hope it didn't hurt too bad. Someone on this thread (Jessiecat) got pg the cycle after her HSG. I hope it happens for you, too!

Spud--it's gotta be hard to have the in-laws not recognize boundaries. It'd be different if it were your parents, you could more easily be honest. Glad you are feeling good, you are close!

Fezzle--good news that the hb was normal today! I hope it stays that way.

Penelope--how scary for you to have a lock down at your school. I just can hardly believe the regularity with which these mass shootings keep happening. It is so sad and scary, and the worst part is how I feel myself getting numb to the horror of it. So many things need fixing...

Terri--I'm glad you hang around here, I'd miss you if you weren't on bnb! I'm sorry for the sad anniversary, it's very possible that it's making you feel off.

Lee--I'm with you on the BFP xmas present this year. Best. Gift. Ever.

AFM--gave myself a shot in the belly tonight for the first time since July. The months just slip by, can't believe how long it's been. As of now, doing follistim and menopur & hoping for 2 or more follies to mature. My AFC was 3 today, sadly typical for me & lining was 4. Ready to go!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ali - I meant to say that I have a few friends who swore acupuncture helped them get pregnant. So glad your HSG came out well!! Just a note that it can knock your cycle out of whack too - I got AF a whole week early in the cycle I had my HSG. I hope you started BD'ing last night!

spud & vonn - I don't know if I'm actually going to test. It would remove the dreaminess of being able to get a BFP on my 40th bday. But who knows, i woke up this morning wanting to test!

vonn - good luck on the shots. I really hope I am done with those! 2 shots 2x/day for 16 days was enough for me. (but of course I'll do it again if I need to).

i'm a little crampy today but not like AF-crampy. More like tugging and pulling when I stretch up. I haven't had dizziness in days now. Bah - whatever. It either is or isn't, right? :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Yay!! I'm excited you can test on Saturday, but I don't want you to be disappointed if it doesn't work either. I don't know, I don't know. I want so badly for it to be positive, but then I don't want you sad on your birthday if it doesn't work. As you can see, I'm no good at this. Do you have cheap tests? Maybe test with those so you're not wasting your good money on FRERs. hee hee.

Ali-Glad your HSG turned out well. You're on your way to a BFP!

Vonn-You do have an amazing memory. You remember Jessiecat's BFP? HA!!HA!! that was a blast from the past. Hope this cycle is it for you, and be thankful you only have to do stomach shots. 

I'm ready for the weekend! Have a great one, everybody!


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - you may appreciate this - yesterday, before I knew I could test early, I woke up with the song 'Wait' by White Lion in my head. WTH! Signs from the universe or some internal need to be back in 1985 with a jean jacket for a few moments??


----------



## Vonn

Wish, did you listen to White Lion or did you test???? Thinking of you! And now I have to go find that song, so I can be taken back to a time when my bangs were hideous. Just absolutely hideous.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHAHAHA - weren't all of ours?? Mine were envious of others who had the best blossom on their foreheads. Oh the amounts of Aquanet... :rofl:

I did test this morning with fmu and it was a BFN. It was a long shot anyway with only 1 embie transferred and it being a Day 2. Still have the beta on Monday but I'm pretty sure the results won't change from 14dpo to 16dpo. 
DH and I talked this morning and we think we'll give it one more shot. It's to the point where you have to start weighing the $$ going into it, our (my) age, etc. If I got preg sometime after the next couple of months, I'll be 41 giving birth. 59 when my kid turns 18. 
The headline about Sandra Bullock adopting her little girl from the foster system got me intrigued. We may look into that too. Just going to get through the holidays first, though. :)

I hope you're all having a good weekend!


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
Bug hugs. I'm still hoping that because it was a day 2 embie that it's just a later bfp.


----------



## Vonn

Dang it, Wish. I'm so sorry. I hope Spud's right and Monday gives you better news. For the time being, huge hugs to you!:hugs::hugs: I hope you have amazing birthday party tonight. :kiss:


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry, Wish. :( But it could still happen. 

Terri, I hear you about what it feels like when others seem to get pregnant so early.. and thinking about what your due date would have been. If the pumpkin would have held on I would have a newborn right now. I think I would have been due mid to late Nov. I'm glad you are hanging around though--it's so great to read your posts. 

Ali, I got pregnant right after an HSG, although it ended in a miscarriage. It happened to a friend of mine too, and she gave birth to a healthy baby. So hopefully it will be good for you! 

Glad the heartbeat sorted out, Fez! That must be a relief, even if wasn't a major issue to worry about. 

Vonn, good luck this time! I really hope this one is it! 

Spud, glad you are doing well and feeling the baby move around. She'll be a great New Year's present! 

As for Canada, I dont' know if my husband would move. He would have to recertify for his job (in a healthcare field), and he keeps saying the taxes would be so much higher and blah blah blah. I really don't care about that--although when I go home to Canada now I look at the prices for things and it is sort of a shock! But I think overall quality of life would be worth it.. except for all the snow. Haha. 

For those of you who celebrate holidays this time of year, are you getting ready? We put our Christmas tree up today and I decorated inside a bit. I made my daughter an advent calendar and realized it was actually a great idea--it is made out of little stockings strung over the fireplace, and she was counting them and then pointing out the numbers she knew. DH put up some outside lights. He keeps buying stuff on sale after Christmas so we have a blow up snowman thing, two reindeer, a light up tree, and a light up snowman. Not necessarily what I would have picked but at this point I'm embracing it and figure we should just go full Griswold. Will have to see what he gets on sale this year.


----------



## Lee37

Wish -I am holding out hope and praying and crossing all my fingers and toes and will be checking in. 

Terri - I am so feeling the due date thing to.. :cry: it is tough. Sending hugs to you. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-it's not over until your nurse calls you with results. :hugs:


Lee- :hugs: I hate when I'm so self-centered. It sucks, huh? I have a coworker who is due around Christmas. I saw her in the hallway on Friday and saw her big belly and said 'oh wow, I didn't know you were pregnant. Congrats!!' She got really excited and said she guesses she did a good job with maternity clothes. I already knew she was prego, but I don't see her that often and we're not really friends. She has not been wearing makeup for months and she is white but has darker blotches on her face. Not sure what's going on there but she does not have a glow. Hopefully she'll wear makeup next year. She might have always had them but makeup covers it. Hmmm. 

Anyway, it just wasn't meant to be for us, Lee and hopefully your Christmas Eve BFP does just the trick. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, girls! Keep holding out hope - I have none. Trying to be realistic.

bday party was a blast!!! 

terri - I am thinking about you and this time of the year. It sucks for the festivities to be overshadowed by what might have been but you will work through it, i know it. Strong lady, you are. :bodyb: :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy.....big big big hugs xx


----------



## Lee37

Tks Terri. I think when it comes to grief, we feel however we feel and its ok.:hugs: These reminder dates can be tough to deal ith, we just do the best we can. We still have lots of great things to look forward to in life regardless of whether or not we have babies...we have lots to offer and I believe God has a great plan for all of us.


----------



## terripeachy

Well, I can just drink my way through the holidays....Spud, Rainy, Penelope, etc..here's to you ladies!! :drunk:


----------



## penelopejones

Have one for me, Terri! I'm thinking I'll sneak a little sip of wine or two around the holidays. I mean, that's what they do in France, right? Are they more laid back about these things in Australia and the UK? 

Terri, I think the woman you know must have the "mask of pregnancy" - the splotchy spots. According to Dr. Internet it is pretty common but I've never seen anyone with it...


----------



## Fezzle

People here in the UK- a friend I met up with last week, my coworkers at our work Christmas party on Fri, and our friends this past weekend- have all asked me if I'm drinking. Not as a judgement thing, but more like it's just a choice. I think most of them who have been pregnant still had the occasional drink during pregnancy. It used to be the case that you could drink 2 units a week I think, but now the official advice is to not drink any. I haven't really missed it though so I haven't had any alcohol since June, and probably won't even for my 40th! The only think I really miss are the cheeses I'm not supposed to eat!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--happy, happy birthday!!!:xmas10: I hope you get surprise good news today. But, if not, we love you and are here for you!

Happy Monday everyone!

I had an ultrasound & E2 draw this morning. I have 1 follie that's 17 & a few others that are less than 5. My lining is at 5. I go back in tomorrow and have a feeling they will have me trigger tomorrow night. Grrrrrrr... Only 1 follie. This just pisses me off. I don't need to do all this injecting to get 1 damn egg, I do that on my own. It's just confirmation that I do not stim well. Sorry to be negative. I need to stay positive! \\:D/


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry, Vonn. At least that one egg is nice and plump. It only takes one!


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Vonn- I hope that one egg is a very special egg!


----------



## TTC74

Fx for you Vonn!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Gah! I forgot to say happy birthday!! I know you had a good time over the weekend, but I hope your DH also treated you to something special last night. You're 40 and fabulous!! 

Vonn-One egg is better than none, and like Fezzle said, it could be just the one you need, so be positive. I know this is the last one, but as many IUIs as you have done did your doctor even _consider_ changing your meds? They say gonal-f and follistim are the same, but you could have different/positive reactions to them. I think they kind of screwed you over if not..but what's done is done. fxfx.

In other news, I beat my opponent in fantasy and I thought sure he'd end up in 4th place and I'd have to play him for the next two weeks, BUT...he didn't make the playoffs with this loss, and I play someone in my own division for two weeks. I think I may have a chance to win it all, but I need my husband to knock out his opponent (whom I've lost twice to), and I beat my hubs this season, so I think I can win if I focus on my lineup. hee hee.

:wave: to everyone else. Hope you are all doing lovely.


----------



## Vonn

Aww, thanks ladies, you always make me feel better! The dr office called yesterday afternoon and pushed back my appt by one day, so I go back in tomorrow morning. Probably a Friday IUI now if things keep progressing. This morning I accidentally injected follistim, which is my evening medication. As soon as I pushed the injecting button on the pen, I knew it was wrong. Oops! The dr office told me it was okay, that the follistim and menopur aren't that different, so I should just flip flop for today and go back to normal tomorrow. 

Terri, I've had 5 IUIs with this dr. 2 with clomid, 1 follistim, and 2 with follistim + menopur. He has changed it up somewhat, but not as much as I've wanted. He doesn't have much patience for me, which is part of why I'll be moving on to someone else if this doesn't work. 

Wish--how are you doing?? Thinking of you.

Penelope, Fezzle, Spud, Rain--pregnancy updates, bump shots?!?!? And promise you will let us meet your LOs once they arrive.

Terri--you better have a family meeting with your DH and come up with a plan for him to help you win fantasy. He needs to do his part :winkwink:. Is there a big winning if/when you do come in first?


----------



## Fezzle

This was my bump shot from yesterday- as long as I'm not wearing something baggy, it's definitely noticeable now! I had my heartbeat check yesterday and the midwife measured my fundal height and it was 27cm, so a bit on the big side, but I read that it's not concerning unless it's more than 2cm than where it's supposed to be (the cm should match the weeks). The ectopic heartbeat was still there yesterday, but the skipped beats weren't as frequent, so hopefully it's going away now. My next check is Thursday. My GTT is Monday morning- not looking forward to it!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0281.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - happy 40th birthday x x I hope you were spoiled on your big day.

Pj - they advise no alcohol here but I saw a recent study on alcohol and pregnancy. I can't remember the exact units but they found that approx 3 units per week and absolutely no affect on the baby whatsoever. We find out if the business is actually selling tomorrow and we have a bottle of verve cliquot champagne which we will open if it does. I intend to have a very small glass.

Fezzle - cute bump. Your pregnancy seems to be zooming by.

Terri - I love how you are staying on this thread. It wouldn't be the same without you. I feel as if you are all my friends and I come on here to catch up with my friends.

Vonn - fingers crossed for this egg. Maybe this is the one. It does just take one egg. Let's hope it's big fat and full of baby goodness.

Afm - I promise to show you a pic of this little girl when she's here. I'm still nervous about everything and I just want her here now in my arms.
I have my b day on Sunday. I didn't do anything last year except mope and eat cake so this year I plan to go out for brunch with friends.


----------



## alihill1109

Hi ladies, hope everyone is having a nice week so far :) 

Wish - all fingers still crossed for you for this cycle - or next, if that's what it takes. Happy birthday as well - I hope the coming year is full of great things for you. 

Vonn - all the luck in the world for you on Friday, so hoping that is is it for you too. I think we'll be enduring the same TWW. Hopefully it will go by fast with all the holiday activities. 

Fezzle - looking great, lady! 

Spud - I hope you have a great birthday brunch. Definitely beats cake and moping. And what a great year you have ahead of you! 

Hello to everyone else! Thank you all for the advice and info on HSG's, it was really helpful and inspiring to me! 


Afm - Just waiting to Ohoping the HSG cleared out some cobwebs or whatever, and went to acupuncture today. Not sure if it will help, but it does seem to make me feel relaxed about everything. 

Watched my husband run a half marathon this weekend, with equal parts envy (I am not supposed to run a lot right now per my Dr.) and happiness that I was NOT running (it was absurdly humid the morning of the run, and most people were passing out left and right.) I love to exercise, and it's been tough to slow it down. I know it will be worth it but I just miss it a lot sometimes. I just don't feel quite the same after yoga :nope: 

Anybody traveling for the holidays? We are going to RI, Boston, and Maine..hoping for a white Christmas this year. Christmas in the tropics just seems like a Christmas in July. And don't get me started on Christmas reggae.


----------



## jadzia36

Hi ladies, I'm new. I am waiting to TTC in the new year but I thought I'd say hi. We have 2 boys aged 8 and 10 years old, and 4 angel babies, and I'm about to turn 36 next month. My AF is MIA this past month but no idea why since no symptoms and all BFNs. Going to the Dr Thursday to try to figure out why, since I've never been late before.

Vonn : fx for you!

Fezzle : nice bump!

Hope you're all having a great week.


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - FX'ed for your one strong follicle!! I hear you on the frustrations, though. That's why I'm a little hesitant to go through another fresh cycle. 

fez - loving the bump!!! 

spud - yes! go out and enjoy your bday! The one time of year you can just be all selfish and it's ok! :)

terri - I'm so out in FF. I came in 11 out of 12 in one league and 6 out of 8 in the other. Stupid. 

ali - you may not get a white Christmas while up here in New England! it's going to be in the 50's and 60's this weekend. They are saying that El Nino is going to keep this area of the country on the warm side this year. After last winter's constant snowstorms in Feb, I'm ok with that. I don't mind going outside to play on Christmas!!

welcome, jadzia! I'm sorry for your multiple losses. Good luck at the doc's - I hope you get some answers!

My bday was great and honestly, DH had a basketball game the night of my actual bday and that was ok. I had leftover bday cake and a glass of wine and watched Jeopardy and was A-OK with that!! :) My kitties and I hung out. He spoiled me already by bringing me to NOLA, surprising me with seeing the singer of our wedding song down there, threw me a fantastic bday party over the weekend. I'm a lucky lady. <3

I don't remember what I've posted so here goes again - negative results from the beta. My RE called and left me a message saying she recommends going with our frozen Ace next time but if I wanted to do another fresh cycle, I could. Either way, we're going to wait until after the holidays to pick this back up. Starting to come to terms with maybe not having a child of our own and what we would do next. Vonn - this is where I'm like 'well, if I'm only going to get one friggin egg out of stimming for 16 days, then what's the damn point?' And it's a lot of friggin money for that one egg too. If I knew I would respond to the stimming like I did the first time and get one more frozen out of it, I would definitely do it. I still might, considering I actually screwed up this past cycle and started the Gonal at the same time as the Lupron. If I did it right, maybe I would have ended up with more eggs. Worth one more shot, I think. Then frozen guy. I don't know. But I'm reeeeeeally not looking forward to sticking myself 4x/day again. :nope:


----------



## TTC74

Wish :hugs: - I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Vonn

TTC--I hope things are going well for you, pg mama!

Wish--:hugs: I'm so bummed for you that this last cycle didn't work. It's so tantalizing to keep going since you did get a + the first time, but you also have to stay sane AND not go completely broke. I'm sure you will come to the right decision, one more stim cycle sounds good! Do you think they'd adjust any of the meds this time around? 

Jadzia--Welcome! So January will bring TTC and a birthday...I hope you get what you want!! :winkwink:

Ali--Get in some good BD sessions so you can make that HSG really work as a fertility enhancer. Then I hope you get what you want for Christmas!

Spud--Happy, happy almost birthday. :headspin: What an amazing turn around from last year to this. A year ago you were so sad, and now you are about to have your rainbow baby. Truly inspirational for all of us!

Fezzle--thanks for the bump shot, soooo cute!! It looks perfect. 

AFM--had an appt this morning. My lining was 7 and my one follicle (hopefully filled with "baby goodness!") is at 17.5. Don't know my estradiol yet. Not triggering, go back in tomorrow morning for another check.


----------



## TTC74

My fingers are crossed super tight for your special eggy, Vonn!

AFM - My back started spasming Sunday. It's been hurting ever since. The Dr said it was a classic back strain. I am a little concerned that it's pregnancy related (due to a shifting pelvis and whatnot), but I'm hopeful that it just a short-term strained back. 

Also, I have my 8 week ultrasound on Monday. I can't wait! We should be able to see the little peanut quite well by then and that will give me SO much more reassurance than the 6 week scan did when we could barely see anything because of my blasted tilted uterus.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, ladies - it's weird. I feel like I've failed somehow. I know I need to get that out of my head b/c it's really nothing in my control, and I will, but right now it feels like I can't do that successfully so go do things I can do successfully, yanno? I think one more stim cycle sounds good too. If that doesn't produce, I'll know it's not just a wacko cycle and I'm seriously close to menopause or something.

ttc - good luck at your scan!! please post a pic of the beaner if you want!

vonn - excellent on the one follie!! everything will develop overnight and you'll be perfect for tomorrow. Drink a TON of water! And I don't know if they would adjust the meds again. I have to be at least maxing out on the amount of Gonal per day - 600 units or whatever! Maybe she'd keep me on the same since I screwed up just to see what a correct cycle would do. 

I'm about to hop on a plane - prob won't post til Friday. Hugs to all!


----------



## penelopejones

Hi everyone, 

Fez - cute bump! I'll try to post a picture soon. I'm in what I consider my "egg on legs" phase. Part of it is that I carry sort of high, and I also have larger boobs, so I feel like I just look sort of chunky. At a meeting the other day someone told me that I "still didn't look very apparent" yet but I think it is because I haven't been wearing the more form fitting or empire style maternity clothes yet. I'm still wearing some of my regular tops and sweaters and they just make me look thicker around the middle. Pics to come. 

Wish - Glad you had a good birthday, and fingers crossed for one more round. 

Vonn - I'm pulling for your eggy! 

Spud - a little glass of champagne sounds lovely. I feel like I'd be happy with just a little taste. I spent all day today working on getting a grant submitted and dealing with the same stupid budget spreadsheet for hours, so today is the kind of day where I could use a little sip. 

Welcome, Jazdia! 

Hi to anyone I missed... I'm wiped! Was Babyandbump down for anyone else yesterday? I couldn't log in.


----------



## penelopejones

TTC - looking forward to the ultrasound pics. 

And happy birthday, Spud! 

And Ali, no travel for us over the holidays, thankfully. My family is coming here which should be fun. I have a bunch of stuff to do to get ready though--some baking, some rearranging of furniture to make room for everyone.


----------



## Lee37

Wish - So sorry about the negative beta:hugs: Glad you had a nice birthday despite this and really hope the next round will be the one for you!

Vonn - I have everything crossed for you!!

TTC - Sorry to hear about your back..hope Mondays scan will make you feel more reassured. Cant wait to see pics!

Spud- I cant believe how far along you are..where does the time go, so happy for you!

AFM - getting ready to fly to Canada in a couple days for work and a visit. It will be just around O and during the 2WW. I would imagine its ok to fly when TTC if it is when youre pregnant.. but does anyone know if its ok to walk through the security scanner thing?


----------



## alihill1109

Vonn - all fingers crossed for you!! And yeah, we are taking advantage of the HSG situation :) 

TTC - looking forward to that ultrasound pic! Good luck!

Wish - I won't hold out for a white Christmas this year then, lol. As long as it's colder than here, which it will be&#8230;it will be more festive. Fx for you on your next cycle..I know it's hard to feel like we have no control over this process, and so frustrating too. 

Lee - I looked into the scanner thing when I was starting TTC, as I travel a lot - and those scanners are such low levels of radiation, etc that they are not supposed to be harmful at all. But you can always ask for a pat down if you're concerned about going through it. Safe travels ! 

Jadzia - welcome! And all fx for you :) 

I'm still waiting to ovulate, story of my life lately. The irony is that I am an extremely punctual person, but apparently my ovaries and hormones did not get the memo. 

Hope everyone else is having a great week!


----------



## jadzia36

Hope everyone is doing well, the week's almost over.

I went to the Dr today and he just ordered a blood test for HCG. I'm pretty sure by now it'll be negative or the HPT would've been positive too. I'm 23 days late for AF. Would just like to find out why I'm all the sudden late so I can rely on regular cycles again.


----------



## Vonn

Jadzia--will they be checking your progesterone, too? You may want to ask for that. When my cycle went wonky after polyp & fibroid removal I finally went in for an hcg & progesterone test. My progesterone was high, meaning I had finally ovulated, just like 48 days into my cycle. Then I knew I'd get AF within 2 weeks and did. If you haven't ovulated, I think the dr could then jumpstart your AF and see if the next cycle regulates. Sometimes we just have weird cycles, but if it happens again, you know there's a deeper issue that needs attention. GL!!

It's a little slow on here...everybody busy with holiday stuff or wanting to go to bed at 7 pm because it gets dark by 5?? Hope you are all well & have exciting weekend plans!

Mine involve an IUI tomorrow. I had already scheduled a massage for the afternoon, so this works out nicely. Massage and acu are supposed to increase success rates, so I hope this is just what I need! I alternate between feeling entirely pessimistic and entirely optimistic about this cycle, depending on the moment. Pessimistic because if I was told IVF has about a 5% chance, it must mean that this IUI has about a 1% (or less) chance of success. On the other hand, two weeks out from the IUI is Christmas day, so the BEST.GIFT.EVER. just might be in store...that must be a sign that it's meant to be, right!?! :wacko:


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, vonn!!!! FX'ed for you!!

been a super busy week at work so i've been quieter. Off to a long weekend in DC with DH this weekend and maybe a hookup with Terri!! WOOOO!!!!

have a great weekend all!


----------



## penelopejones

I've been busy too--wrapping up the semester and feeling super tired. I think I'm getting sick . . . again! I was hoping to have some downtime but DH unexpectedly got next week off and he wants to go to Colonial Williamsburg... so we are going for a four day trip. I'd really just rather be home and have some time to relax! 

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, Vonn!


----------



## terripeachy

Hope everything goes great today Vonn. Enjoy your massage afterwards!


----------



## Taurus8484

Best of luck Vonn xx


----------



## Vonn

Thanks for the well-wishes, ladies! My 6th and final IUI is in the can. Feels final knowing that if it doesn't work the next step will be a dramatic one. It would be a dream come true if it worked!!! Let the TWW and progesterone suppositories commence. :thumbup:


----------



## TTC74

Fx for you Vonn!


----------



## Spudtastic

Vonn - I'm keeping everything crossed for you. This thread needs a good couple of bfps. 

Jazdia - welcome. I hope af comes soon. 

I just saw that Jessicat has her birth story on the birth stories thread. 

Afm - the business buyers pulled out at the last minute. So dh and I are both gutted but it's not the end of the world. 

Lan - I hope you and rand and dh are all well.


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Vonn!

I just had my glucose tolerance test- yuck! I'll find out in the next couple days if I passed.


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-Oh no!! Selling anything can be such an emotional roller coaster. Hopefully they'll tell you why and you can fix whatever it is for the next buyer. What a pain. I'm sorry to hear your news today.

Fezzle-This was the one hour test, right? I am sure that if you don't pass, a lot of people pass the three hour, so it's definitely not the end of the world. :hugs: I am sure you'll do fine, though.

Vonn-It's in the can! Yay progesterone. NOT hee hee. I'm glad I don't have to do that anymore. I think those "bullets" were worst than the shots. Shots don't leave goop all over the place.

AFM-The weather here has been great, and I had a really fun weekend with lots of activities. This evening I may meet up with Wish2. She's in DC and I think she leaves tomorrow, so we're going to try to catch up. Yay!


----------



## Fezzle

We only have one test here- a 2 hour test. Must be the compromise instead of separate 1 and 3 hour ones!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh, so then you'll definitely pass! hee hee.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--how fun that you get to meet Wish (maybe)!! Take a pic just like you and Rain did so we can see you two sweeties together! And awesome that you have lots of fun stuff going on. We've had amazing weather here, as well. In the 40s in December is just crazy, probably won't have a white Christmas.

Fezzle--good luck with the glucose test results, I really hope you don't have any issues.

Spud--I am soooo sorry that the sale didn't go through. How cruel that it had gotten so far along and you really believed it was happening. I hope someone else will come along soon and take it off your hands. Thanks for the heads up about Jessicat's birth story. Sounds traumatic, so glad she's got a healthy little boy! And how was your birthday???? I hope it was wonderful and not overshadowed by the business news.


----------



## TTC74

Looks like the pregnancy has arrested. No heartbeat at 8 weeks. I have a Followup scan on Friday to confirm. I'm devastated.


----------



## Vonn

TTC--:hug::hug: I am so sorry. This is heartbreaking. :hug::hug:


----------



## Taurus8484

Im so sorry TTC.....ive been through 3 losses so understand how you are feeling....always here if you want a chat xx


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - I'm so sorry. My heart breaks for you. I know nothing I write can take away the pain but I wish it could. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh no TTC! I did not plan to read this at all. Just this morning I was thinking about how far along you were. :cry: I am going to only think and send positive vibes your way. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Oh, TTC, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

I'm really conflicted. The doctor is giving me the option of waiting up to 2 months to miscarry or taking a pill. I don't want to be reminded for 2 months as I wait, but I also don't want to intervene until I'm 100% sure and it's so hard to accept. So, I don't know what I'm going to do.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - it seems like an option of two extremes to me. My personal opinion is that I like to wait a week or two first to make sure it's 100% correct. Can they take your hcg and see where it's at and again in a few days? Can you get another scan in a week?

I have personally waited 7 weeks to miscarry (9 weeks after my baby had died) and I spiraled into a depression. When I went for the erpc, the scan they do just to make sure, showed that nothing had budged and the surgeon who did the procedure said I would never havery miscarried on my own or with the pill. I'm not saying this will happen to you, just my experience. So having waited that long I don't think I would ever wait again. 

I really hope you have a supportive doctor with other options. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## TTC74

I really don't want to wait. It's really miserable to think that I'm carrying my deceased child. It's heart-wrenching. I do have another scan scheduled for Friday to make sure that there has been no growth which the RE says will confirm that the pregnancy has arrested. Like you said, though, there is no good option. 

I am going to ask him to do a progesterone test, though, to make sure that it wasn't an issue. He's never offered to give me supplements and I don't know if that's because I don't have any issues with progesterone or if it's just because he's making a faulty presumption that I don't need supplements.


----------



## Taurus8484

I miscarried naturally all 3 times but I was a lot earlier than Spud.

Honestly dont think I would get a progesterone checked now. It would be low because of the miscarriage. Unless you have a history of short LP or spotting before AF they normally wont give you progesterone as it doesn't stop you having a miscarriage if its a non viable pregnancy. In fact it just lengthens the time it takes to start bleeding. I know your looking for answers as I was but I think its just an age thing. 

As I did you have to look for the positives. You have gotten pregnant twice so it xan happen. Just gotta get that one good egg.

Sorry and hugs again xx


----------



## alihill1109

TTC - I am so very sorry to hear this :( 
:hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

I would wait for Friday and then make a decision from there. My friend miscarried, got a D&C shortly afterwards, and she is still waiting for her period and it has been SEVERAL months. 

In my case, I got the D&C soon afterwards and had my period a month or so later, so it wasn't TOO bad, so I understand the decisions you'll have to make if Friday doesn't turn out well. I'm still hoping for the best.


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy - does your insurance start again the calendar year.....will you try again?


----------



## penelopejones

Oh, no, TTC. This is heartbreaking. I'm so sorry you are going through this. :( I think if it were me I wouldn't want to wait either. I forget. Are you seeing a specialist? I have a friend who had 5 miscarriages in a year before carrying a baby to term. She's due any day now. I know she is now with a specialist group because of that. 

Spud, sorry about the business sale not going through. That's got to be a real wrench in your plans. 

Wow, kind of a bummer of a week, huh? 

Vonn, hopefully we will get some good news from your IUI.


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-not sure and doubtful. Ha ha. I'm just a stalker here mostly but I do keep up with my journal if you miss me and want some cooking tips. :winkwink:


----------



## Fezzle

TTC- it sounds like a hard decision, and completely up to you, but if it was me, I'd probably want some earlier intervention as I think I'd find it traumatic still knowing the foetus was inside, and also I'd want my body to get back to normal quicker to try again. Are they able to do any testing, like for possible chromosomal issues? :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

I find that I've slipped into a state of denial. What do I do if the baby has grown some even if there is no heartbeat. What if he's just wrong? This is the most excruciating thing that I've been through.


----------



## Rainshiny

Oh TTC I'm so sorry...!! Fridays scan will give some answers... Big hugs to you as I can imagine it's excruciating to wait or not wait. I would wait a couple weeks and reassess. My DW had a miscarriage at the same stage. She took the pills and ended up in the ER. But I know it works for some. Big hugs....

And belated hugs to Wish as well. I'm sorry I missed you ladies in DC.

Vonn- go swimmers go!!

Spud- FX u find another buyer ASAP 

Alls well w me and twins except 3 weks ago my hip muscles starting being so painful I can only walk w a crutch and even that hurts. PT helped one side but not the other, at least yet. I'm swelling up- gaining 15 lbs in last month isn't helping. I'm really worried after all this pain that labor pain will be too much to cope with and I'll start the train of medication and interventions early on...which I'd like to avoid if possible. It's been really hard. With every whine I can hear my grandfather remind me to be grateful, suck it up, and soldier on...

Preparations are coming together tho- DW has been an incredible support. Our roommate was a sweetie and put up our tree for us too.


----------



## Rainshiny

Here's the tree.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh TTC - :hugs: I hope you have a miracle on Friday. My fingers are so crossed for you.

vonn - FX'ed for you as well!! Glad this last one is in the can. HAHA

penelope - I hope you're feeling better

rain - love the tree! hopefully not long now for the babies. When is your 'safe' week that you want to make it to?

so, super bummer, Terri and I did NOT get to meet up! it's ok - we have a plan for next time we're in DC or she is in NH. Both are probable! We had a super long day of walking and walking and walking and I was pooped, plus it started to rain and things just weren't lining up. But definitely next time!! 

I hope everyone is well. TTC - again - thinking of you and hoping for the best for Friday and if not, then a swift resolution to things.


----------



## Rainshiny

Yeah wish it just started pouring at some point.

If we make it to Christmas that's 35 weeks and a very decent goalpost. I feel like they want to stay as long as they can...they seem rather happy to not budge so far. They will think about induction at 38 weeks (mid jan) if they are still inside babies then.

Terri- FYI we were on the regular adoption waiting list for only 3 months before we started getting contacted. Just a thought... Pregnancy is not all it's cracked up to be (but who am I to talk, it's completely my fault, haha).


----------



## Vonn

TTC--are they checking your hcg? I feel like they do that and can see it slowly doing down in a pg that's arrested. I'm so sorry. You could maybe see another dr if you are still unsure after Friday to get a second opinion to be totally reassured. Hugs to you. 

Rain--what a bummer that your hip is causing you so much pain. Can you work from home at all so you don't have to move as much? Thanks for sticking with us, I love knowing how you are doing. 

Terri--the problem is that we all think you'd be the BEST mom!!

Hi to everyone! I'm just waiting. Nothing exciting happening. Just those little things that are 99.9% nothing, but when you are in the tww you can't help but wonder about.


----------



## alihill1109

Vonn - I think you and I are around the same time in our TWW :) Are you testing xmas day? All the best to you this cycle - 

Rainshiny - beautiful tree! I'm sorry to hear about your pain issues though. You're totally entitled to whine, I know I would be!

TTC - thinking of you, I am heartbroken for you. 

Not too much to report here, just waiting to see if this was our lucky month. I'm going to try to wait until Christmas to test, which should be 13 dpo for me (if I make it that farmy usual LP is 10 -12 days) But then I think, what if it's negative? I don't want to be a Debbie Downer that day. But on the other hand, it might distract me from being too down about it too. Maybe the decision will be made for me though, if I get my period before then. I suppose it's not worth worrying about it now. 


I want to say thank you to all of you - it's very inspiring reading your posts and seeing the courage and amazing attitudes of the women on this board - it's been really helpful!


----------



## Vonn

Ali--I'll probably test myself on the 24th as that will be 12 dpiui. Don't want to hold on to false hope & don't want a bummer result if I test on Christmas day. Official beta doesn't happen until the 28th. Too long to wait!


----------



## penelopejones

Good luck to the Christmas Eve testers! Hoping for some special bundles under the tree! 

Rain, carrying twins must be rough on your body. Can you get a prenatal massage or anything like that to help? I found a Swedish ball really helpful toward the end too--for sitting on or for sort of leaning over onto. 

TTC, I agree with following up to see if anything has changed. I think I've heard a few stories from these forums where people thought the baby had stopped growing but then it turned out to be okay. Did they do an ultrasound last time? 

AFM, I'm starting to feel stronger kicks from Peanut. DH felt him for the first time last night, so that is exciting. We are in Williamsburg until tomorrow and I'm pooped. We've been to Busch Gardens for their Christmas Town, which is really cute if you are ever in the area around the holidays. Today we did a children's museum and the Virginia Aquarium. Last night we both went to sleep by 9! DH is snoring next to me as we speak and has been since 8:30.


----------



## TTC74

They did an ultrasound Monday. They are doing another ultrasound today to ensure that there has been no growth.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck today, TTC - still hoping for that miracle and that all is ok. :hugs:

PJ - that sounds so fun and cheerful! what a great holiday for little PJ before baby comes! :)

vonn - Are we on S4 yet?? ali too - whatcha feelin' down undah?? twinges, pulls, cramps? I need to live vicariously!

rain - as much as I secretly hope for twins so I can have my 2 children, I don't wish it on anyone's body. There's a woman on the assisted conception thread that just found out she's having triplets!!! I can't even imagine. Have you landed on final names yet?

fez - how about names for you yet?

spud - I can't remember if I commented on your business not selling but that rots. I'm so sorry. I hope that you did get good feedback like terri (I think?) said so you can turn it around and sell quickly to the next taker. Besides all of that - how are you feeling lately? names for your LO?

Hello to all of the other mamas and stalkers out there! Is everyone ready for the holidays? Or if you celebrate Hanukkah, I hope you had a great one!!


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck with your scan today, TTC :hugs:

rain- that sounds really rough on your body. Not too much longer to keep them in there! Fx!

PJ- hope you're having a fun trip! My first husband had family in Newport News, VA, so we used to go to Williamsburg and Busch Gardens a lot. 

Vonn and ali- keeping my fingers crossed for you!

No names here yet- still a 'shortlist' of about 40 names! I bet we can get it down more soon. I'm tempted to leave it long until after Christmas so we can legitimately tell my MIL at Christmas that we have no idea still. Last time we saw her, which was before we knew the sex, we mentioned we liked Ben as a possible boy name, and she made a face, so we've decided we're not saying anything until after she's born! 

I'm all ready for the holidays- a few more gifts to wrap, but everything is bought. Today's my last day of work until 4 Jan, though I'm working at home marking papers, and will probably do more next week even though I'm technically off work.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - I'm thinking about you today and I have everything crossed for you.

Wish - Yes, I think that once DH thought he was going to be finished he's finding it very hard to be continuing to work every day. We have a transport business, and even though the figures look very good, it's quite an intimidating field. Bars and motels go very quickly even when they are losing money. We provide service transport, like cabs and shuttles, so it's quite mundane. THe buyers really want to do tourism transport like four wheel driving, wine tours and coach trips so it was the wrong field for them in the end.

Vonn and Ali - I hope you are both pregnant. IT would be such a great Christmas present. I will be stalking over Christmas.

PJ - sounds like a lovely holiday. 

Fezzle - I'm glad you are narrowing down the names. 

Rain - My hips hurt but I only have one in here so I can't imagine two. Have you tried swimming? Not long now  Great Christmas tree too.

Terri - Shame that you and Wish didn't get to meet up. Is your Dad visiting for Christmas?

AFM - I had a scan and a midwife appointment this week. Baby is average size which is great and she has dropped a little so I'm hoping not to go overdue this time.

The lady I hired to replace me has gone on holiday to Australia for three weeks and will be back just before my due. She told me this in the interview but she was the right person for the job so I was happy with this. It just means that I have to work now until my due date. Ugghhhh. At least it's less work than what I would normally have done.


----------



## TTC74

There was further deterioration. So, I'll have to take medicine Sunday to flush the pregnancy remnants.


----------



## penelopejones

So so sorry, TTC. :hugs: :hugs: That just really really sucks. :(


----------



## Vonn

TTC--I am so sorry for this loss. Please take care of yourself during this completely sucky and heart wrenching time. Hugs to you.


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm sorry Ttc. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

So sorry, TTC :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

So my greenhouse is overrun by weeds. I did some weeding yesterday but it hurts to do it and there are places I can't reach. I will do some more today. I was hoping someone else would do it or I'd pay someone but it's getting dire. 

Feeling motivated diet wise so I made some raw chocolate ice cream sandwiches which are full of nutrients (has avocado and cashews in them). 
2016 is going to be a healthy year.....once I've eaten that box of chocolates sitting in the cupboard.


----------



## Lee37

Oh TTC I am so very sorry! :cry: Will be keeping you in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry TTC. My heart is heavy for you. Please take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Thanks for the love. As of today, I have another angel baby. The Dr says he's going to run a few tests and then we'll try again.


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry, TTC. Hope you can do some things for yourself to rest and heal. :hugs:


----------



## Lanfear333

Very Sorry for your loss, TTC.

Also very sorry for being MIA. Things haven't been easy here, but I wanted to share some pictures of Rand and say hello. I tried to post from my phone last week, but it wouldn't upload the pictures.

After 36 hours of labor, and an emergency cesarean, Rand made his appearance on November 12 at 1:58am. He was 6 lbs 15 oz and 21 inches long.

The pic with him smiling in his sleep is from just last week. I will be here more after a couple weeks when I go back to work. Miss talking with you ladies.
 



Attached Files:







Rand & Jeff.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 14









Rand1.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 13









Rand2.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 12









Rand3.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Fezzle

Aww, Lan- he's so cute. Love the smile! Hope you're doing ok :hugs: Glad you stopped in!


----------



## Vonn

OMG, Lanfear, sooooo good to meet adorable little Rand!!! He is beautiful and big brother Jeff looks so proud. I'm sorry to hear delivery was stressful and it sounds like there are other issue(s). Big hugs & much love to your family!


----------



## Lee37

Hi Lan! So good to hear from you. Sorry to hear you had to go through all of that but glad you are both ok. Rand is adorable, Congrats! :baby:

TTC - Im so sorry :cry: Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Lee37

PreAF spotting has arrived right on time today so looking like Im out for this month.


----------



## Fezzle

Oh, boo, Lee :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Lan - Rand is adorable. Sorry to hear that labour and birth was rough. I hope you're managing to rest easy.

Lee - another boo to spotting here. Maybe the new year will bring new things.

Ttc - I'm still thinking about you. X x


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - I'm so so sorry, hon. :hugs: it's just not fair.

Lan - thank you so much for sharing the pics of baby Rand! I'm sorry things didn't go so well but I hope you're both doing great now. I'm sorry of any surrounding issues going on as well. I really hope you're able to find peace during the holiday season and before you get back to work. 

total boo, Lee...:nope:

vonn - how are you holding up? anything going on?

afm - saw the RE this morning and got a plan in place. Going to go with the Frozen Ace next cycle. She's also good if we want to keep trying for another year. We are just battling diminished ovarian reserve, so some cycles may yield more than others. It's really up to us as to how long we want to carry on. And she did mention donor eggs. I just told her we would probably go the route of adoption if it comes to that.
So, depending on when my Day 1 is of my next cycle, I'll start my estrace then and baby aspirin. I only have 3 days of blood work and 1 ultra sound! No pricks in the belly and no multiple days of ultrasounds! My RE's nurse was SO EXCITED - they've seen so much success with frozen cycles. The doc even said that the way they freeze them now, they've seen the same, if not more success with implantation of the frozen embies. Lots of pressure on this little one already!


----------



## Fezzle

Ooh, Wish- good plan! Go Frozen Ace! How much longer do you think you'll have to wait until AF comes?


----------



## terripeachy

Lan-so good to hear from you!! And yay for Rand making an appearance after so much work. He's beautiful. I hope you are able to enjoy your time at home and things aren't too stressful for you. We'll be here when you get back. 

Lee-gah! No spotting! Sorry to hear. :hugs:

I have my girl doctor appointment in an hour or so. I kind of hate going there knowing it all started here telling her I was ready to stop bcp and get pregnant. Now, it's just an ordinary visit. I hate that she has so many patients that even when I'm on time I still sit for 30-45 minutes to have a three minute exam. #fml 

:wave: to everyone else


----------



## penelopejones

Lan, thanks for posting! He's such a cutiepie. Life with a newborn can be so stressful--I hope you are able to get some rest at least. Big brother looks very proud. 

Lee, that sucks. :hugs: 

Wish, good to hear you have a plan in place. Go Ace! I don't know what an ace is but I like the name. 

AFM, just dealing with a crabby and hyper toddler lately. I tried calming lavender massage oil tonight to help her relax, but she maybe was still for 2 minutes while I rubbed her feet and legs and then was up and jumping on her bed the next minute. I have had her on a gluten free diet but over our holiday I let her have some wheat a couple of times. It is hard when traveling and sometimes options are limited. I'm wondering if that's part of it. After I picked her up from school today she was just in total metldown mode all evening and then resisting bedtime. Sigh.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hope this works. Me at 37 weeks. Yes I'm in a public toilet.
 



Attached Files:







20151222_125024-1-1.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - Frozen Ace sounds incredibly positive. Fingers crossed it works for you too. It could also be a yummy cocktail...like a fruity granita . 

Terri - how did your girly doc appointment go. I'm sorry that reminds you about ttc etc. 

Pj - sometimes when my daughter is very crabby and tired I wonder if she's going through a developmental stage. Sometimes she's just tired. Sometimes I think it coincides with the food she eats for example when we've gone to a party. We don't do gluten free but I certainly limit gluten and opt for lower gluten alternatives like spelt sourdough. 
Are you gluten free for dietary reasons or just general health?


----------



## Fezzle

Great bump, Spud- happy full term!


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks Fezzle : - ) can't believe you're third tri already.


----------



## Fezzle

I know! Though it doesn't feel like I'm as far along as when I saw other people this far along for some reason! But- less than 3 months to go now!


----------



## Spudtastic

Same. I still feel like I have ages to go but my ticker says 19 days. Any decision on names? At the moment I'm thinking Anya (new) or Seren (still).


----------



## Fezzle

We seem to have shelved it for now! I'm sure my MIL will be asking when we see her in a few days. We still have a list of about 40- I know my top ones now but I don't know what DH thinks! My top two are still Clara and Tabitha.


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Lan.....he is gorgeous xx


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-you crack me up, and your picture looks like you are determined to get it right. Your bump doesn't look big at all for being just about ready to pop. :) :hugs:

penelope-Hopefully it was just the altered diet that is affecting your daughter. Plus, everyone is antsy around Christmas!

Wish2-Yay for the golden ace. Do you already know if it's a boy or a girl? I can't remember if you had it tested or not. I'm :jo: cut me some slack.

Vonn-any S4 updates for us?

I forgot that I made an appointment with the PA instead of the doctor so I didn't have to wait as long. She asked if I was planning any future family planning and I told her no, and that I was on break. She poked, prodded, and I was on my way. Much better than expected. I don't know why I work myself up so much sometimes for the dumbest things. 

OH, and in GREAT NEWS, I made it to my fantasy SUPERBOWL!! My opponent needed 27 points or so, and he only got 8, so I won. :happydance: Now, I play my nemesis, who has already beat me twice. Let's hope I can win these next two weeks. Odell Beckham, the guy who is really good, got suspended for a game. It's really too bad my opponent for this week had him, and not my nemesis. That really would have lowered his score, but I think I still have a really good chance anyway. <3


----------



## Fezzle

terri- glad your appointment wasn't bad! Good luck with the Superbowl! I hope you beat your nemesis!


----------



## Wish2BMom

LOL Spud, you kill me - your bump is gorgeous! The public bathroom had me laughing. 

PJ - oh boy - she sounds like a handful right now! Do you use the Elf on the Shelf trick around this time? So my frozen Ace in the Hole is what I'm calling him. Frozen Ace for short now and yeah, Spud - good cocktail name! i'll have to come up with something. :)

terri - haha, I hate those appts too. I try to just be so matter-of-fact about it but I have to fight to do it. No, no testing on the embie so we don't know gender. I just keep calling it my little guy. Congrats on the Super Bowl!! It was down to the wire for me last night (yep, after all my crankiness, I actually made it to the playoffs in one league!) - I had Tate and Johnson on the Lions and he had Abdullah on the Lions and Brees. I went to bed at halftime and I was winning but then Brees threw 2 more TDs and I lost. Boo. 

today is my last day of work until Monday! So excited to have some extended time off again. Though I do have to attend 2 meetings tomorrow but whatever. I have to finish my shopping and wrapping and shipping!


----------



## penelopejones

Both DD and I get skin rashes when we eat gluten. For DD it's eczema, for me it is dermatitis herpetaformis (itchy bumps that are pretty much a dead on symptom of celiac). No nap today again! I guess I'll just stop fighting it and let her do quiet time. We don't do elf on the shelf--I'm not sure she's old enough to get it. And she is afraid of Santa so I don't think I can invoke him either. 

Cute bump, Spud! You look great! 

Fez, I can't believe you are 3rd tri too! 

I love all the names you two have in mind - Seren and Anya and Clara and Tabitha are all great. 

Any boy name suggestions? We're kind of stuck.


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - yep I had to concentrate hard. It's lucky I didn't have my tongue poking out from trying lol. I had to get the right angle because my arse seems to be pregnant too. 

Wish - it's nice to have finished. Shame about the meetings. I'll be rooting for frozen ace in the hole. 

Fezzle - I love both those names.


----------



## Spudtastic

Pj - I tried it for dds eczema too. For her it's mild and a little bit is OK but when she's had too much it does flare up.

Hmm mm - you got me thinking on the names. What type of names do you like? Short, long, traditional, no l's


----------



## Lee37

Spud you look great! Can't believe you are so close now. So happy for you! 

Love the name choices both of you are considering. Tough choice since all are good. 

Terri - happy fantasy superbowl!

AFM - have been a little sad since this is the week our Christmas baby was due and no BFP once again but just going to make the best of the season and see what the new year brings. I have a cold so won't be hosting dinner for friends and neighbors this year. Kind of a bummer because we enjoy doing that but glad we got home to Canada for a Christmas visit and some fun.

What are everyone's plans for the holidays?


----------



## penelopejones

My family is coming to visit us for the holiday--they will be here on Christmas Day. I played the pregnancy card because I just didn't want to deal with another trip home to Canada over the holidays, especially since DH gets 3 days off so I'd have to do one leg of the trip on my own with DD. I think I made the right decision, given how crabby she has been lately! I thinks he's going through a sleep regression--either due to potty training or just due to being 2. I don't think I could have handled a flight solo with her! 

As for names, I like traditional but not too common--something people will recognize and be able to spell. And something spunky to go with Penelope. So far none of the names we have considered and both sort of agree on (Elliot, Benedict) really fit the bill.


----------



## jadzia36

We're going to my mom's for Christmas as we do every year. We're opening presents on Saturday though as my husband is working Christmas eve thru to the morning of the 25th. We do his family Christmas in January on the 7th, so luckily we don't have to worry too much about both families getting a visit. My mom is about an hour away and his family Xmas will be about 2 hours away, so at least we don't have to go too far.


----------



## terripeachy

We're going to NM to see my sister and celebrate with my family and my nieces and nephew. It will be a quick trip but I'll be happy to see everyone. 

Lee-I totally know the feeling. All of December has been a little somber for me, but I'm trying my best to be in the spirit. 50-60 degree weather doesn't feel like Christmas at all either. 

Penelope-what about something cool like Xavier, Alexander or Benjamin? Those are kind of funky, cool,easy to spell names. :shrug:


----------



## Vonn

Spud--love the bump, you look beautiful! You have really lovely skin. I like both your names. 

Names are fun to think about, but I bet when you get right down to it, it can be stressful. My DH and I are so different, I imagine it will not be easy for us to decide. When we've thrown around names for fun we haven't been in agreement. Funny story, when we first started dating, somehow having kids came up (I was probably dropping hints about my age). His only "requirements" were that the kid has to get vaccinations and if it's a boy it has to be a junior (named after him). That cracked me up, partially 'cause it is totally out of character for him. I asked him about it more recently and he wasn't as adamant about it, but still seemed in favor. I'd consider it, but I'm not completely sold on the idea.

Fezzle & PJ--I love how not long after Spud, Jr., we have Fezzle, Jr. to look forward to, and then Penelope, Jr.! Can't wait!

Wish--I'm so excited for Ace to get called into action! Have a great few days off. I'm off too.

Terri--Good thing that the appt wasn't all that bad. And woohoo about the Fantasy Superbowl, girl power! Have a great time with those gorgeous niece/nephews.

Lee--double bummer that you are feeling down AND feeling sick. I can understand how it's hard to get all pumped up for the holidays with two downers hitting you at once. It's impossible to not think about "what ifs" when it comes to ttc & something we want so badly. Hugs to you.

Jadzia--it's nice to not have to drive too far for all the get-togethers! 

AFM--The only real S4 that I can report happened several days ago. I was woken up by a strange uterine/abdominal pain that flashed up my midsection. Didn't happen again and I went back to bed. There are always those little feelings that you just know are nothing, but you can't help but think "maybe, just maybe, this is something." I've had a few of those, but again, wouldn't admit they are legitimate symptoms. I'm now considering not testing until after Christmas. I think a negative will bum me out right at the holiday (and knowing it's my last covered service) and I don't want to be sad on Christmas. On the other hand, I want to drink if I can. So, I guess I've got to figure which is more important, my emotional state or being able to have a wine or five. Oh, man! :wacko:


----------



## Spudtastic

Lee - I'm so sorry hun. Due dates of angel babies are so hard. Big hugs.

Vonn - I am hoping so much that you get to see two little lines. If you do (I know it would make your Christmas) but it would make my Christmas too. You too Ali and Lee. 
Lee - I'm hoping your spotting is implantation bleeding.

Terri - enjoy your trip to see your family. I also like your name suggestions for pj.

Jazdia - enjoy Christmas with your mum. It sounds wonderful.

Pj - it's also nice for family to come to you. I hope you don't have to run around after everyone and they look after you.
A few name ideas from me - zebastian, daniel, Nathaniel.....

Afm - obviously my parents wont be here for Xmas (they are coming in a month). So we have dh''s parents but also some friends with their three kids. They come on Xmas eve and will probably stay about 5 days. It sounds awful but it's not. This couple are so good. My house is cleaner when they are here and the Mrs cooks dinner frequently. Dd also loves their kids who play with her (the youngest is 6 years older than dd). So dd is bust playing with them and I don't have to run around. So yep it's awesome.


----------



## Spudtastic

Oh and thanks for all the lovely bump comments. You guys are wonderful and very sweet.

Rain - how are you? Any babies?


----------



## TTC74

Well, I'm back in the TTC game. My doc wants me to wait 2-3 months but the mayo clinic says it's unnecessary to wait. I don't want to wait and at 41, who has time? So, I'm waiting to O.


----------



## Lanfear333

Fantasy Football update to those that participate. I started my season 0-5, but managed to make it to the playoffs. Now, I'm in the final game against my BIL. Really hoping I win. Best of luck to you, too.


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - omg, i HOPE TO GOD that was implantation or something!!! Please please give Vonn a double line for Christmas, Santa!!

TTC - woah, what?? you don't have to wait, even a cycle?? rock on, sister - go get it!

lan - awesome job!! I missed my SB by 20 pts. Friggin Brees.

PJ - I love terri's names and here are a few from me - Timothy, and I recently fell in love (blame the trip to DC) with Hamilton. Though I don't know about that one b/c nicknames include Ham, Hammie...terrible. Hey wait...Timothy Hamilton sounds pretty good...
Oh and I love Lincoln too, but I blame that one on MARVEL Shield. :)
spud, I love your name suggestions too but I know too many Dans and Nathans! :)

Lee - I hope you feel better before Christmas Day!! :hugs: to you

jadzia - enjoy your holidays with family near and nearer! ;)

to all who are traveling for the holidays - stay safe!

afm - we 'travel' about 7 miles up the road to my aunt's house where we'll spend the day with the portion of my family that is still talking to each other. I'm going to make those 'slutty' brownies (maybe mentioned them here? and oh-so-Christmas sounding, eh? choc chip cookie dough, oreos, and brownies all in one...heaven), a punch and maybe an appetizer to bring. We'll have a Yankee Swap (similar to a White Elephant) and eat and booze and play games into the night. Should be fun if no one picks a fight, but I think we'll be ok. :)

ok, I have to get my butt away from this laptop now and go finish wrapping and shopping!! Toodles, ladies!


----------



## Taurus8484

While I have some free time.....

Merry Christmas and Happy new year ladies.....may all your dreams come true xx


----------



## Lee37

Tks everyone. I know most of you have been through this, (or are going though this..:hugs: Terri). Just trying to get through..I think next Christmas will be easier. 

Vonn - that sounds promising!! :dust::dust::dust:

TTC -Wishing you luck with this cycle! :dust::dust::dust:

Wish - I needed that laugh..."Slutty brownies" :haha: They sound amazing by the way. Also I can relate to the whole family dynamic stuff.

Wishing everyone Happy Holidays! :xmas9:


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks for the names suggestions everyone! DH says "maybe" to Sebastian and Xavier. I like Timothy but I have an uncle with that name so it would be a bit awkward. DH just suggested Darius but wants to pronounce it Dar - EYE - us, after the Persian Darius the Great. I don't think anyone would think to pronounce it that way though. Not sold on that one. 

Sounds like holiday celebrations are ramping up for everyone! Wish, booze, games, and a yankee swap sounds like a lot of fun. Sigh. I would really like a drink and might sneak one. I had one here and there when I was pregnant with DD--like maybe 5 times total. 

Vonn, that does sound promising! I felt a couple twinges after my IUI. 

TTC, I'm glad you are back on the wagon! Maybe a surprise will be in store for you in the New Year. 

DH and I are finishing up prep for my family to visit. He has put up a ton of lights and we are turning into the Griswolds. Presents are wrapped, snacks and Christmas cookies are made. Now I just have to finish some laundry, freshen up the bathrooms, and DH is going to vacuum the floors (hopefully). We have Christmas dinner with his family tomorrow night (another interesting spread of Taiwanese/Chinese dishes) and then I'm making a rib roast for dinner on Friday. 

I know it can be a tough time for many of us, whether for TTC-related reasons or for others (like getting along with family). Hope everyone finds some peace this holiday season.


----------



## Fezzle

Happy Christmas Eve!

We're off to my MIL's today and coming back Boxing Day. It's weird not being with my family- my brother keeps sending me Glide videos and I'll talk to them tomorrow on Facetime. 

I hope everyone has a great Christmas, safe travels and a good time with family :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

merry christmas to you and yours, as well, Taurus!! Thank you for continuing to pop in!


----------



## TTC74

Well, I woke up cramping this morning (I took misopristonol Sunday). DH convinced me to call the Dr bc he said I shouldn't still be hurting. He was right. I had a clot that was having trouble passing. So, I'm home with meds to pass the remainder of the tissue. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## Lee37

TTC - Im so sorry youre having trouble, that really sucks and is not fair!:nope: Especially at this time of year. :hugs: Will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## penelopejones

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas! 

I'm enjoying a rare moment of my quiet in my house full of people. Grandma, grandpa, and the two little girls are napping and the rest of us are occupied by our devices. ;) 

I found this article and thought it would interest some of us, on IVF success rates: https://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/23/...ys-off-study-suggests.html?mabReward=CTM&_r=0. It basically says many are successful after 5 or 6 cycles who might otherwise be discouraged to continue (if told they are not likely to conceive if the first few cycles don't work). Of course, paying for 6 cycles of IVF would be no small feat...


----------



## Spudtastic

Happy Christmas everyone.

Ali, Von and Lee - how did you get on with your Christmas testing. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Ttc - I hope you are feeling better now and the clots have all gone. After my mmc I was told by an obgyn, two docs and a couple of nurses there is absolutely no reason to wait to Ttc. I'm a believer in your body will conceive if your body is ready. (I didn't ovulate after my mmc so my body wasn't ready). 

Wish - those brownies sound amazing. I ordered a yummy Xmas cake. Chocolate of course.

Pj - I just love Asian food, apart from the gut and bird feet stuff if that's what you mean by interesting. 

Fezzle - I hope you enjoyed time at the mils. I find it weird not to be with my family too. I also find the summer at Xmas weird.

Afm - our guests are still here. They are the best guests because they have kids that play with Isla, they cook and clean and are good company but I'm ready for some quiet.

Got annoyed with mil who had the biggest whinge about dh and I to our friend. I was having a rest on the sofa and overheard them in the kitchen. It wasn't real nasty but made us out to be unpleasant and lazy and most of it was untrue. I was truly shocked. 

Then I'm really upset with dh because I'm 38 week's now and as you know we have a 3 hour drive to hospital. I've asked him to stick to 2 beers a night since Xmas and he won't. Last night he had beers and whiskey. We had words early in the evening and he still had whiskey. I'm extremely annoyed. He's still asleep. Not sure how to handle it as he doesn't think my wishes are important enough. I don't ask him to do much. I've been off alcohol for 9 months and he can't do a few weeks so I feel confident he can drive me.
Sorry for the rant. Just very upset with him aND his family at the moment when mine are so far away.


----------



## Spudtastic

From his point of view he's having one drink an hour so he''s under the limit (his words not mine) and is annoyed that I don't think that's reasonable but yesterday that was 6 beers and two whiskeys from 4 to 10pm.


----------



## TTC74

Spud - I can understand your frustration since you can be ready at any time!


----------



## Lee37

Spud - I would be annoyed too :hugs:

TTC - Hope you're doing better today :hug:

Vonn- how are you doing? :dust:


AFM - I'm CD2 and happy that the new year is on its way...only 4 days left of 2015! Im hopeful that all of us TTC will see our dreams come true in 2016! Cheers to that! :wine:


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, girls!

vonn - did you test?? I don't know what to think about no updates!

lee - I'm with you. 2015 can go away. Bring on the new year, though it's looking like it could be a sad one for us in the fur baby category. :(

spud - oh boy, I'd be pissed!! it's not like he can just start guzzling water when you're ready!! ugh, I hope he comes to his senses soon and realize the importance of all of this. I'm sorry for the MIL comments too. That's crappy. 

ttc - I hope you're feeling better and you were able to at least enjoy a little bit of Christmas!

PJ - I hope that article is right! I don't know how many we'll do but we said we'd give it the next year. I hope it doesn't take that long. 

so yeah - I took one of our cats to the vet on Xmas Eve b/c her urine was very dark. She hopefully just has an acute UTI - they couldn't even tell if there was anything other than blood in her urine b/c there was so much of it. So they gave her a shot and I'll see how she is in a couple of weeks. She wasn't showing any signs of discomfort or anything so it's tough to tell. But she's also starting to go deaf. So all just signs that she's getting older. She'll be 14 in March but you'd never know it looking at her, except in her eyes. Those are getting cloudy too. 
Then my FIL's dog, my handsome boy Jake, may have lymphoma. Again, Xmas Eve night we were hanging out on the deck and I was rubbing his throat and chest and I could cup his throat in my hand it was so swollen. FIL took him to the vet the day after Christmas and all of his glands are swollen so they think it's cancer. They took bloods and we'll get those results today. The bad news is that lymphoma isn't curable. The good news is that we probably caught it early enough where his prognosis on chemo is pretty high and he can live for another few years. He's 6.5 right now, so I guess that's somewhat around a full life for him (he's a German Shepherd). 
And then just wondering what else might hit, all of the fur babies in the house are seniors so who knows what's to come. Makes me so sad to think about!!


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies. I'm doing better emotionally. I'm still bleeding with high temps, though. So, it's looking like I'll be waiting a month to TTC again per my body's orders. I asked my Dr about progesterone after the MMC. He said that he wasn't opposed to it and would give it to me if I wanted it. Guess what? After the statistics I've seen, I DO!


----------



## Vonn

Spud--that is so awful that your mil was talking negatively about your family while in the same house as you. And that your DH is being a knucklehead about drinking. I'm glad your house guests are nice, but I wish you a couple weeks of peace and quiet before baby girl #2 arrives.

TTC--I am glad you are feeling better emotionally. I hope there's not a lot of pain with the bleeding.

Wish--I'm so sorry you are having furbaby problems. How sad, and on Christmas. Boo.

Penelope--Thanks for always sharing interesting articles! It is good news that chances over time don't dramatically diminish, which I have read before. It gives hope that eventually, it will work. If you don't go broke first.

Lee--you have a wonderful attitude about the year's end! I hope it rubs off on me! 

AFM--Sorry for being MIA, feeling massively sorry for myself. Got AF on Christmas Day while on progesterone suppositories. I guess it really wanted to arrive, as if it was a gift or something. Ba humbug. 

It is 3 years since we started, lots of stops and starts, of course, but for 3 years I have been in the mindset of TTC. It exhausts me to think about it. Time to move on to IVF -- way overdue actually -- but here we are. I think we will be going with donor eggs, but it still makes me cry, so I'm not quite there yet. I think it will help that DH is finally ready to look at it seriously. We'll get there together.


----------



## Wish2BMom

:hugs: Vonn
I'm so sorry, dear. Welcome to IVF Land! I hope and pray you have much success here - I really think this is your answer!
Our doc suggested DEs in my meeting with her last week too. I think we'll go the adoption route instead of egg donor. I think if/when we make the call on IVF, my body will be all set with going more rounds. And little Ms. Sandy Bullock has inspired me. :) Lots of time between then and now, though.

Update on the pup - his bloods came back clear so far (waiting on the cyto...something). However, b/c of his swollen glands and no other signs, the doc still thinks he has lymphoma, just EARLY stages of it so we caught it quickly!! His prognosis should be great! knock on wood!

rain - are you still holding those babies in??

ttc - i'm glad your emotions are healing and you're already plotting out next steps. Quick recovery!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hugs Vonn xx


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-I'm so sorry AF arrived on Christmas. Did you end up testing the day before? I'm so sorry, but I agree with Wish2 that IVF with or without donor eggs is the way to go. Here's to 2016!

TTC-So glad your doctor is finally going to give you progesterone. It's about time.

Wish2-So sorry to hear about your fur babies. Why is it all happening at the same time. Losing one pet is bad enough, but several being ill at the same time is so not cool.

Lee-Yes, 2016 is bound to be better. Cheers, babe.

Spud-Sorry about your husband woes, but you can drive yourself to the doctors if it really comes down to it. Not ideal, but you have to do what you have to do, and if you're not safe, it's better to just be in pain and go on your own. Your hubs can stay home with your little one, or you can call your neighbors to watch your dd. :shrug: Sorry you have to go through all this so close to baby time.

AFM-I had a great time in NM, but it was way too short. It snowed on Saturday and our flight home was delayed for several hours, but we were able to get home safely, although there was a ton of turbulence. I'm ready to ring in the new year, that's for sure. I'm looking forward to a new year, as always.


----------



## Lee37

Vonn - sorry AF came on Christmas... ugh! :hugs: I really hope that IVF is the solution to make your dreams come true this year. 

Terri - glad your trip was fun! :flower:

TTC - Sorry you're having to sit out a cycle. I know how hard that is after a loss :hugs: I hope the progesterone does the trick for you next time and that next time comes soon! :hug:

Wish - Hope your kitty :cat:and FILs dog are going to be ok. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hola mi amigas!

terri - welcome back! cheers to a bright, shiny new year. I'm all for it. I'm glad you had fun in NM! we're getting some snow and freezing rain right now - first time all year so I guess I can't complain. Yeah, the fur babies need to settle down. Though I think kitty is feeling better - she was chasing her tail yesterday. She is definitely going deaf, though. I can sneak up on her now. And Jake has the best prognosis he could have, so all is not lost. I just have to keep in mind - all animals besides Jake (my FIL has 2 kitties too, we have 2 kitties) are all over the age of 12. It's feasible to think we'd lose them all within a year of each other, but we'll see.

I exercised for the first time in months yesterday - 2.5 mi on the treadmill and some abs. When doing IVF, it's advised not to do anything strenuous, so I haven't been doing anything at all. I stepped on the scale yesterday and HOO BOY! Since I'm not in a cycle right now, decided to get something done. Lost 2 lbs in a day by just eating way better and doing that, so phew on that front.

Spud - how are you feeling? are you tightening up or anything? I don't really know what happens except the baby turns over, hopefully.


----------



## Vonn

Wish--you need to be my inspiration, getting back on the exercise wagon! I need to start exercising. It's sad to think ab losing the furbabies. I hope they beat the odds and stick around for a long time. 

Terri--glad your trip was fun!

Spud and Rain--how are you both doing a few weeks out???

AFM--We are trying to get refinanced & have the appraisal on Thursday. Cleaning like a madwoman!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ok here's hopefully some motivation for you! it's super slow at work with half our company being out on PTO, so I'm going to head back to my boxing gym for a kickboxing class at noon. I haven't been since Sept. Pretty sure I'm going to die and I'm still sore from my loooooong 2.5 mi run the other day but I'm kicking myself in the butt to get out there. The scale has only budged .2lbs since yesterday! :) I wouldn't mind losing at least 4 more by transfer day. I'd think that's attainable.

good luck on the refi! we've done both of our houses (we have a duplex that we rent out) in the past couple of years and it's made a world of difference!


----------



## TTC74

I have a TON of weight to lose. So much so that I've lost 10 pounds in the past 4 days. I know that's a ridiculous amount, but when you have a ridiculous amount to lose, it comes off fast. 

On a less optimistic note, I'm STILL freaking bleeding from this misopristinol (or whatever it's called). It's been 10 and a half days. It's really getting on my nerves. I called the doctor just to check up, but the new nurse doesn't seem to ever return calls. So, I'm sure I'll have to call back.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello everyone. I'm still here.

Wish/vonn - I think this baby is going to be in for at least another week or so yet. I've had lots of Braxton hicks the whole pregnancy but in the last few days they have been very period paid like. Fingers crossed it's soon.

Wish - I'm loving the exercise routine. I'd already planned a new year healthy eating (once baby is here I'm hoping my food aversions will go away). And gentle exercise to start with. Good luck on your health kick though those Xmas brownies sound amazing. Sorry to hear about your fur baby but glad to hear he's on the mend. When is transfer day?

Vonn - sorry af arrived on Christmas day. That really really ducks. Our bodies just like to rub it in our face sometimes. I hope this new year is the year for you. When do you start ivf?

Terri - I hope you had a good short break. How's fun doing? I told dh if he has that much to drink again I'll get the midwife to take me in her car. She follows us down to the hospital - apparently she has a few babies born on the side of the road each year. 

Pj - how was your taiwanese/Chinese Xmas? Are there any different traditions you do with your daughter? 

Fezzle - do you get to visit home much? It's hard being away at Xmas. 

Lee - I hope you have had good holidays.

Afm - our friends left yesterday (a couple with three kids). Mrs visitor was amazing and the day before she left she scrubbed and cleaned the bathroom, toilet, and kitchen. She mopped and cleaned put the fridge. She said she remembers finding it hard to do so thought I'd like it. I really appreciate it. Amazing. 

Summer has been hot hot hot so I've spent a lot of my time at the lake swimming with my daughter.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - sorry to hear you are still bleeding from the misoprotol. I hope it stops soon for you.
Congrats on the weight loss.

I have a ton of weight to lose too. With my mmc, comfort eating afterwards and this pregnancy I've put on 18kgs (nearly 3 stone, about 40lbs). 

At the beach a couple of days ago there were a group of teenagers drinking beers. I was walking out of the water (it's a very shallow bay) and the girl says 'oh look how big she is. I'd be ashamed to be seen in a swim suit if I was her'. 
I actually laughed because I have a 7lb baby in my tummy. 
(I am not bagging teenagers here because yesterday it was a teenage girl who told me to sit down and she'd keep my place in the queue at the bank, and it was a young lad who let me go in front of him at the supermarket queue - this small towns turns crazy at new year). 

But yes, once my aversion to vegetables and leafy greens disappear I'm getting on those green smoothies.


----------



## TTC74

Spud - been there! I actually had some guy see me walking down the road on my cell phone scream out "get off the phone fatty!" Sadly, I was not carrying a 7 pound baby, but I also don't put a lot of stock into the comments of random morons.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - Me too. I completely agree. I have to know someone first to know if I value their opinion or not.
Someone once said a nasty fat comment to my cousin one night and she quickly said back 'I can lose weight but you're always going to be ugly'. I can never think of things like that to say to people until at least 24 hours later.


----------



## TTC74

Crap. I'm so scared now. I just started bleeding heavily again. I don't know what to make of it. I hope it's just AF or something, but since I never stopped bleeding from the misoprostonol, I have no way to know. I've got a call in to the Dr. I'm sure they'll have me come in. I just don't know what they're going to do.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh geez, ttc - I hope you can get in quickly. I wouldn't know what to do either. Hopefully this is the last push or something.
Also, wtf with the moron yelling out those things to random people on the sidewalks! He must have some SERIOUS self-esteem issues to have to try to knock down perfect strangers.

spud - not long now! that's great you have a plan in place for getting back on the health train when baby comes. Are you planning on breast feeding? That would prob be my #1 reason to be healthy after giving birth - knowing full well that I'm passing everything down to him/her. Including those brownies, though! :haha: I made them with mint Oreos this time - holy crapola. I may make one more batch for our NYE party tomorrow night and then I'm DONE! I only eat one each time anyway. Oh, and I should be transferring at the end of Jan.

Kickboxing class = DONE! I almost passed out a few times and my thighs were yelling at me after 30 secs of jump rope, but I made it through the whole class. Sucking wind so bad and not being able to hit as hard as I could in August is motivation enough for me to go again and again so I can STOP sucking wind so badly. The gym is having a Fitness Challenge for 8 weeks too, with special classes, nutrition counseling, etc. I want to do that but if I'm transferring at the end of Jan, I won't be able to push myself as much as I'd want to.


----------



## Fezzle

I hope everyone has a good 2016 with all our stages of TTC/pregnancy/motherhood!

Spud- I usually go back every Christmas. This is my 12th Christmas since moving to the UK- the first one here, my family all came here, but I've been back there every year since then except this year. I've had some other trips back for conferences, weddings and birthdays too, but haven't been there since Christmas last year. I saw my family (parents, brother and brother's girlfriend) in Aug though when went on a cruise, and then my parents visited for a week, and then my parents will be here again in April. My brother's still deciding when he's going to come over to see the baby- my mom is heavily hinting that having a baptism in early autumn would be good and a good time for a visit from all of them. DH is still unsure about a baptism though (as we are not religious at all). 

TTC- hope the bleeding slows down and finally goes away! 

Wish- well done with the exercise! I went for a 30 min walk yesterday and my lower back was hurting by the end of it! I start yoga in a couple weeks though at least.


----------



## alihill1109

Hi ladies! 
I've been taking a little break from the TTC boards while traveling for the holidays, it was too hectic to get online much (and frankly, it was kind of nice to not obsess for a bit, lol.) I'm going to try to catch up...

I hope everyone had very happy holidays, wherever in the world you celebrated! 

TTC - I hope you are ok :( 

Wish - Hope your kitty is feeling better, and the pup as well. It's so hard when they get older, ugh. And hooray for getting back into exercise - I don't think there's anything that makes you feel better than that. And how exciting about your frozen Ace!! 

Penelope - I love the names Sebastian and Xavier. Good luck with choosing - my DH and I seldom agree on names

Spud and Fezzle - hope you girls are feeling well :) Good luck with your DH Spud, that's just silly that he can't stop drinking that much right now :( 

Hello to everyone else :happy dance:

Afmwell, I do have some exciting news. I got my BFP this morning! I tested on Christmas day and got a "No" on a digi (lesson learned, I guessalways try more than one test? Oops.) Anyhow, I wasn't too bummed and had a few glasses of wine. That was 13 dpo for me, and my usual LP is 10 days, so I thought there was still a chance but I wasn't counting on it. But..then no AF, and my boobs started to hurt, and I was really tired and super irritable for no reason. I told my DH we would wait until today to test, just so there was no ambiguity..so while he was showering for work, I took a FRER and the line popped up right away (I took 2 other tests just to make sure, haha.) We are both overjoyed but I think still in complete shock. I did have the HSG this month, and started going to acupuncture, took Ubiqunol, etc so maybe that helped. Who knows. 

It seems as though the pregnancy symptoms have also hit me quite hard - nausea, food aversions and extreme fatigue. Going to go take a nap. 

Happy NYE to all of you - and all the very best with new babies, TTC, IVF's, etc in 2016. A new year always means new hope and new beginnings, so cheers!


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats ali!! Great news for a new year. :happydance:


----------



## Vonn

Ali--wow, wonderful news!! :baby: I'm really happy for you!

Fezzle--you are nearly 30 weeks. Amazing! Aside from sore back, are you feeling well?

Wish--congrats on getting out the door to the class! It can be esp difficult in winter.

Ttc--I hope the dr can give you some answers. Be sure to take it easy since you are losing a lot of blood.

Terri--hi, my friend! What's the fantasy update?

AFM--I don't know if I've mentioned on here that my sister has gone to a new ObGyn & this cycle took femara (got 2 follicles), had one IUI yesterday and is having another today. I sooooooooooo hope this is all she needs!! :happydance: 

My sis has a short cycle (like 22 days) but ovs the normal time (around day 15), so she has a crazy short luteal phase. The dr gave her femara since it usually moves ov up, though it didn't for her this time. She'll be on progesterone to help lengthen her cycle, too. Her DH has normal sperm. 

She is 34, so 7 years younger than me. She's so much younger because my mom had trouble getting pg after me. She thinks she took clomid (so long ago, she can't remember for sure) & got pg with twins. They were born three months premature and didn't survive. Then, 3 or 4 yrs later my sister was born and was spoiled rotten for being the golden child. :haha: 

Maybe if I use donor eggs, I will not pass on the infertility problems women in my family have!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## Wish2BMom

congratulations, ali!!! :wohoo: that's phenomenal! 

vonn - good luck to your sister, I hope it works for her too! 22 days - wow, that is short. That's a positive take on using donor eggs too, I like it! 

fez - nice job in getting out for a solid walk! 30 weeks already, that's so nuts. 

I'm still working tomorrow so i'm sure I'll be on. For those that are not for a few days - happy new year to you all. May the new year bring us all a bunch of good times and good fortune, in whatever form that may be.


----------



## Fezzle

ali- yay! That is amazing news! A happy and healthy 9 months to you! :happydance:

Vonn- my main physical complaint is heartburn. I am carrying Gaviscon and Rennie around with me always and just swigging the Gaviscon out of the bottle! I've always had heartburn issues (since before being pregnant) but never this bad. Though my diet hasn't been amazing over the Christmas period either and I've been having things that I know trigger it, like chocolate. Other than that, I feel ok. I don't feel that uncomfortable, but it's a struggle to get up off the couch sometimes! I think not being very active now has helped- I got back to work on Monday, but since it's the exam period, I'm not teaching until 18 Jan which is when I think I'll get really tired out- but I'm aiming for 26 Feb as my last day of work. 

Good luck to your sister! My parents tried for 3 years to conceive me including all the Clomid she was allowed to take. I was conceived the cycle after her last Clomid cycle when she was waiting to talk to the Dr about next steps (not sure what they would have been since there was no IVF back then). She said once she had me, her cycles were normal and she had no trouble conceiving my brother. I hope that's the case for me too, but my mom was in her late 20s when we were born!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ttc - how are you doing?


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - how are you getting on? I've been thinhking about you. I hope you don't need a d&c aswell. :hugs:

Ali - whoop whoop congratulations.:happydance: what a great way to start the new year. 

Wish - yes I'm planning on breastfeeding if all goes well. I breastfed my daughter until she was going 27 months old so I only stopped in April last year (that's 2015 as it's now 2016 where I am). Yes I'm very keen to get healthy. It was mainly because she was such a boobie milk junkie but I'm hoping to do at least 18 months this time.

Fezzle - it's nice that you get to see your family a lot. I need to take my daughter home as she's only met my mum and dad. 

Vonn - your mums story about the twins made me cry. I really hope that your story is successful in the end like your mums. And good luck to your sister too. Wouldn't it be great if you and your sister conceived at the same time.

Afm - dh has stopped so much drinking after that night and I was really grumpy with him the next day. He's only had two beers a night after that and then he worked all night the 30th aND 31st Dec. That's the 5th year in a row he's worked NYE and I've been by myself...well dd was in bed early. 
I've also convinced dh to lower the business sale price. I just want it gone. Even though the price that we want for it is accurate it seems nobody wants a transport business. I feel health and work/life balance is more important. 

Happy new years everyone. And for those of you still in last year...come on catch up :coffee:


----------



## Spudtastic

Ali - please can we see some line porn?


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats, Ali! That's great news for the new year! 

Spud, I hear you about the business. It sounds like it is just too much stress, and it will be a weight off your shoulders if you can sell it. 

AFM, Christmas is over but my family is still here until tomorrow. We had a busy week and I'm sort of wiped. We did go to a Chinese Lantern Festival which is really for Chinese New Year, coming up, but they put up the displays in December. This is the second year they have done it--the displays are brought in from China and are really beautiful. 

TTC, please update us! 

I plan to be asleep well before midnight as long as people stop lighting firecrackers. Someone was lighting some in my neighborhood and it was really loud. 

Vonn, I hope things work out for your sister. That is a crazy short cycle and LP.


----------



## TTC74

Fortunately, the bleeding lightened right back up to spotting within 2 hours. The Dr wasn't concerned at all. DH and I are taking a vaca to DC next Thursday to get away from things. Hopefully, the bleeding will have stopped completely by then.


----------



## Wish2BMom

glad things are ok, ttc - that was scary. DC is so fun!!

spud - SO happy to hear that DH has calmed his drinking ways, at least for now. How are you feeling? not long now!!

PJ - that must have been so cool to see. Do you have any in-depth info on what animal this is the year of and what it means? I am sure I could google it but yanno - conversation instead. :)

afm - had a good time last night, feeling the ill effects now. Just wishy-washy but that was the last hurrah! now it's time to be good. :blush:
I hope you all have a wonderful start to your new year!


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - I'm glad the bleeding slowed down again. 

Pj - yes I really hope it sells within six months but I'm not banking on it. The Chinese lantern festival sounds lovely.

Wish - my ticker says 9 days to go. I'm a bit nervous now about birth but I just really want to hold this little girl in my arms.
I hope you enjoyed your last hurrah. I was so happy not to wake up with a hangover on new years day.


----------



## Spudtastic

Grrrrrrr dh is passed out on the sofa. He's had too much alcohol for how tired he us. He's has 2.25litres. He either doesn't respect me or he has a problem and I think he does respect me. So frustrated.


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry Spud. Hopefully tonight isn't the night you have to go to the hospital, but if it is, i am positive you'll be fine. :hugs:


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry, Spud. I hope the birth goes smoothly and we get to meet this little one soon! What a great way to start the new year. 

This year is the year of the monkey, and the Chinese New Year is on February 8. I'll ask my inlaws what they think of monkeys... haha. My daughter was born in the year of the snake, which is an okay year because the snake is a "little dragon." Dragon is the best year, apparently. 

TTC, glad the bleeding is slowing again, and a mini vacay sounds great! 

AFM, nothing much. My DH got March Break off and wants to go somewhere. He is always planning vacations. I'd sort of rather stay home because at that point I'll be 35/36 weeks and I think I'll just want to get the house in order, you know?


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks Terri/Pj. No labour yet and I had a serious talk to dh. Inside I was so angry on the inside but outside I was so calm I was so proud of myself. 

Pj - I have to agree. I wouldn't want to go far at 35/36 weeks. Could you plan going away somewhere close by? Or havin a staycation as they call them. Some quality dd time with daddy would be good before ds arrives.

I really must pack my hospital bag today. I'm nearly finished. The baby's seat is in the car, the baby has a bag packed and I have a pile of clothes in my bedroom. I just need to put it together.

I'm currently reading (well I've made it to page 10 so far) a book by David Gillespie called Real Food so I'm encouraged to sort my eating out this year. It's very interesting. It talks about how sugar is so cheap as an ingredient that food manufacturers use it to bulk up their product and decrease sale price. I'm hoping to scare myself into goodness lol.


----------



## Spudtastic

Pj - is it currently the year of the monkey or will it become the year of the monkey after Feb 8th? 
Chinese new year is really busy here in nz with lots of Chinese and Taiwanese tours. We sometimes do a couple with our business as overflow for other companies.


----------



## penelopejones

It will be year of the monkey on February 8th! It's making me think of monkey-inspired names for my little one (Just kidding). Maybe Darwin though?


----------



## TTC74

Spotting has mostly stopped. Still no LH on my Ovulation test strips 16 days after my MC. Annoying.


----------



## Fezzle

PJ- I was born in the year of the dragon! I like that this little one will be a monkey though. I don't blame you for not wanting to go anywhere. We're not taking anymore trips. My 40th birthday will be around 36 weeks and the most I'll be doing is going out for a nice meal with DH! I already feel really eager to have everything in the house sorted.

Spud- that is terrible behaviour- do you have a back up person who can get you to the hospital just in case DH lets you down?

TTC- glad the spotting has mostly stopped! I hope your cycles get back to normal soon!


----------



## Wish2BMom

awww, I love it! I'm not a huge fan of monkeys, per se, but I love little kid/baby monkey stuff.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - after my erpc I didn't ovulate the follow cycle. I used opks until after showed. It sucks but I think my body needed that cycle to heal.

Fezzle - my midwife follows us down so if dh does let me down I can go with her I suppose. He stuck to two beers last night after our chat but then yesterday a work colleague says he has a few at work when he's finished. I'm going to have to think of something on general to deal with his drinking as I don't want my daughters growing up seeing that it's normal to pop a drink every day.

39+1 for me. No signs whatsoever.


----------



## Wish2BMom

spud - i'm annoyed that DH is annoying you with this but maybe it's starting to sound like something more serious? I hope not, but then again I do b/c hopefully he's not just disrespecting you but perhaps has deeper issues than that. I hope you both can work together to uncover it and get him the help he needs, if it comes to that. I agree with you about having your daughters grow up like that. :hugs:
Come on out, little spud!! we want to meet you!!!


----------



## TTC74

I'm still testing pos on HPTs. So, I guess I won't O for a while (if at all this month).


----------



## Lee37

Sorry TTC :hugs: I know how hard it is to wait to ttc after a loss. It took a while for the hormones to leave my body after my mmc too. Hope you're cycle regulates soon. 

Spud, can't believe you're in your 39th week!!! :baby: :happydance:

Ali - how are you feeling? Any line porn..:haha:

AFM - After going through my mmc and shingles this year I've been feeling less than fit so decided to make some changes. Im super happy that DH is on board too. We are jogging, juicing and taking vitamins and supplements daily and plan to stick with this regimen. Looking forward to a healthy 2016. :bodyb:


----------



## terripeachy

Lee-That's great news. I found a scale at work and weighed myself this morning so I have something to measure my "health" by. I don't have a scale at home. I usually measure by the tightness of my clothes and this past year, they have definitely gotten tight where I want to go home and put on leggings in the evenings. Usually I never change my clothes until bedtime, so something was definitely up. And thankfully I haven't had to buy new clothes (I hate shopping). But..I'm doing something about it, and so are you, so here's to good health in 2016. yeah!


----------



## Wish2BMom

nice job, Lee!! I only worked out 2x last week, I need to at least get down to my basement for a run or something today. It's just so hard!!!
terri - that's so funny you mention shopping. i actually love shopping but I started to do that last year and realized I was only shopping b/c I didn't have any work clothes that fit (I needed to go to a client). I actually have an entire closet of perfectly fine work clothes so why spend money when I should just lose a few?? diet commenced and I lost around 10lbs. :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - ah thanks for being annoyed for me. I sometimes think I'm extra grumpy from the hormones lol.

Lee - I can't believe I'm here either. I just want this girl here safe and sound. She doesn't move an awful lot so I worry but the whole pregnancy she hasn't moved much.
Well done on the health kick too.

TerrI - I also hate shopping. I like to go to three clothes shops max. I have to admit to going overboard with maternity/breastfeeding clothes though because I don't feel so fat in them. I just bought them online. 

My plan is to do a real food lifestyle change and drop eating sugar.
I'd like it if dh gets on board too but if we do juicing etc I'm the one who organises it all so I get a bit over it quickly. 

Wish - you maDE me laugh about little spud. I want little spud to arrive to.
It's funny because I chose spud as a name back use when I was signing up I had brain block and all I could think about was how we nicknamed my little brother spud.

Well I have to go to work now. Dd is in day care. At least my lady is back from Oz next week so little spud can arrive then.

Oh and i was going through middle names I'd thought of, with dh. They are Marie (my middle name), Gunilla (my grandma), Rose (grandma) and Eloise (after my sister Louise - dh had previously screwed his nose up at Louise because he thinks my sister is strange). 

So he decided he really liked Eloise as a first name. I like it too but there is the potential for a nickname to be Ellie/El/Ella etc and we have many Ellies etc here where I live. I thought Lulu maybe but I remember my sister hated that.


----------



## penelopejones

I love Eloise! So cute. Would Lola work as a nickname? 

Glad everyone is getting into the New Year's Resolution spirit. I wish I could say the same. I'm still working on the mounds of Christmas cookies leftover. ;) Feeling tired a lot still--I don't think I ever got that 2nd trimester energy boost and I'm almost in the 3rd. When I think about it, though, I did get a lot done this past month or so, including Christmas baking and decorating.


----------



## penelopejones

And here's a bump pic (25 weeks).
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151225_231409369.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## terripeachy

penelope-I'm still not seeing an egg on legs. :rofl: Thanks for the picture. Cookies are treating you right!

Spud-I like all of your name choices. Gunilla is a new one to me. Is it familial or regional? I have heard of a lot of names, and that one I have never heard. 4 more days!!

Have a great day today everyone. I have kind of a busy one, so I'm hoping it goes by fast. That's the only thing I like about being busy..the busier I am, the sooner I can get home. HA!


----------



## Spudtastic

Pj - Terri is right. No egg on legs. You're looking amazing.

Terri - my mother is Swedish and Gunilla is a traditional Swedish name &#55357;&#56832; Dh said no to that one anyway.
So very true about busy days.


----------



## Wish2BMom

spud - I love Eloise too! sounds very English. I know 'Weezy' is a nickname for Louises too, but I'm assuming that one won't fly! haha

pj - you look great!! thank you so much for sharing the bump pic. I cannot believe you are already almost in the 3rd tri. Time flies.

Lee - you inspired me yesterday and I got in a workout! thank you!!

afm - looks like AF is arriving right on time. Started spotting this morning and it's only just getting darker, so I assume we'll call tomorrow Day 1. I'll start on Estrace and baby aspirin tomorrow then. Which means transfer of the Frozen Ace will be 1/27. Right in the middle of when I'm supposed to travel to Pittsburgh for work. Woo.


----------



## penelopejones

For your viewing enjoyment, here's my "egg on legs" picture from when I was pregnant with DD--this was also 25 weeks. I think my boobs were bigger last time which led to the egg effect. Either that or my belly is bigger this time?
 



Attached Files:







eggonlegs.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Wish2BMom

I dunno, hun - looks the same to me but your hair is down!


----------



## alihill1109

Hi ladies!

Sorry I've been off here for a bit - I've had friends visiting from London and had to work as well, so it seems to leave lithe time for anything else :) 

I hope everyone had a great New Years! And thank you all for the lovely congrats, I really appreciate it :) 

I do have some line porn! I took three tests to make sure - so here they are :)

Wish - Eek! I hope you can change your work trip - what rotten timing! Work trips are truly the bane of TTC efforts, no? 

Penelope - you look fantastic, girl! :thumbup:

TTC - So glad you are doing better. I hope the getaway to DC is a nice and welcome getaway. 

Spud - so sorry to hear about DH drinking and the issues you are having with it - my ex was a drinker too and it was not that easy to get through to him. Love the name Eloise - so pretty and unique! You must be getting so excited to meet this little one, so close now :) 

Hello to everyone else! 

Afm - I'm doing ok, but having typical prego symptoms (which I would rather have then not, I guess!)Super sore boobies, very tired, insomnia, lots of things smell gross, and I have to pee during the night, which really annoys me (hence, the insomnia.) Nausea has been coming and going and I'm not very interested in eating. And bloated - I look like I ate a huge meal all the time, haha. I have been running 3 miles every other day and keeping up with weights and yoga, though, and that seems to help the nausea a bit. We have our first scan and appointment next week - so I think it will be more real thenand I can relax a bit! I guess there is nothing to really be nervous about but given my ageI will feel better knowing everything is going ok. 

My DH is so excited, he's downloaded some apps on his phone just for expecting fathers and he keeps sending me emails about stroller options (must be a guy thing?) 

Anyhow, I hope you all have a wonderful weekend ahead of you!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1552.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi there, friends,
As you might have guessed from my absence, we have our twins now! It was crazy- I went in to a drs appt one day at 34.5 weeks and had to have a csection that night due to preeclampsia out of nowhere and low platelets. Scary, and babies were in nicu for 10 days, but they were both quite healthy and big so they got home pretty quickly. Both around 5 lbs! They are wonderful. We named them August and Jeanne. 

I didn't read back too far but congrats Ali, have a great labor Spud, and Fxfxfxfxfxfxfxfx Wish!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats, Rain! That must have been scary to go through but what a great reward at the end! I'm glad both babies are healthy and doing well. Such a cute picture, too--we'll all want to see more! 

Great line pron, Ali! And it is cute that your husband is so excited about it.


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Rain! They are so cute! It sounds like it all came about quickly!

PJ- you look great- in both pictures!

ali- Great lines, and good luck with the appointment next week!

Wish- I'm glad AF didn't make you wait, but hope the timing works out!

Here is my latest bump pic (from Tues). I feel like things are really getting close now. We've made some progress clearing out the room for the nursery, and I've started buying things and getting things together for the hospital and the first few weeks. I start yoga next week and the weekend after this one we start NCT classes.
 



Attached Files:







30 Weeks.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kfs1

Creeping out of the shadows to say Congratulations Rain! They're beautiful.


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations Rain!!
What a quick surprise, but glad all is well. Woohoo!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations Rain. You and dw have two beautiful babies. Sorry to hear it was a scary birth but they sound like they are strong babies heading home early. 

Fezzle - love the bump.

Afm - I get slightly painful Braxton hicks every day and have done since about Wednesday. Before that they were just achy like a period. I keep hoping they are going to get worse but nope. I'm still hoping for little spud to arrive this weekend. Having said that my work lady is back Monday so one day off actual maternity leave would be nice before little one arrives.


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, congrats, Rain!!!!! they are beautiful!! Love the names (my maiden is Jean, so I'm partial ;)) 

fez - love the bump pic!! thank you for sharing. not long now! you better figure out a name, girl!

spud - little spud, hurry up!! Mama's gettin' antsy!

ali - thanks for the porn, ahhhh! hahaha I'm glad you're feeling sick, I'm sure your appt will go just fine. i'm now a firm believer in sickness = healthy baby. Keep us posted!

afm - travel was canceled for the week I'll have my transfer, yippee! Ain't no stoppin' us nowwww...(hopefully, let's not jinx again...)
First blood draw is this Sunday so I gotta get up early for that. That's it here. So boring. :)


----------



## Rainshiny

Thanks for the congrats! It was a rough last few weeks, with having to work, my hip pain, breech baby a at te last minute, then c section where I had big tremors in response to meds, magnesium treatment which required I stay in bed and only saw my babies once in the 24 hours after they were born, and then getting through nicu time--it now feels so nice to have them home, away from the poking and prodding, tubes and wires, and to be recovering physically. 

Fezzle- so exciting! Getting closer! 

Spud- we r ready to meet u, lil spud!

Terri- crazy, right? Amazing. Also, I can't wait to exercise again like you.

Kfs1- hi hon! I bet Adeline is super fun now.

PJ- cute bump, girl!


----------



## penelopejones

Cute bump, Fez! You are getting close too! 

Spud -- are you trying any of the natural remedies to get things going? I honestly don't know if any of them work but with DD I did a lot of walking the week before, and going up and down the stairs. Oh, and bouncing and leaning on a swiss ball. 

I was feeling achy the other day so I got out my swiss ball and was leaning over it with my knees on the floor. My cat jumped up on my back and decided it was a good place to sit for a while! It actually felt good though, like someone walking on your back. 

I had my GD test yesterday and met one of the midwives I haven't met yet. Nothing much new at this visit. I'm measuring fine but she said I have a very long torso so my bump isn't as bumpy as it might be. She tossed out some numbers (how I was measuring) but I honestly didn't take it all in. I think she said something about 20 and 28 but that makes no sense to me... Are you supposed to measure the same number of cm as weeks along you are?


----------



## Spudtastic

Ali - thanks for the line porn. We're they the first tests you did because they are super duper lines.

Pj - you know, I thought about the natural stuff but this time I can't be bothered. I'm in a lazy mode. Plus I talked to my midwife and she said she only recommends red raspberry leaf tea and semen. (Not mixed together of course ha ha). She said she's seen other natural herbs cause too many contractions and put the baby in distress. I've been doing a lot of walking though but I couldn't be bothered to order a Swiss ball (are you starting to see a theme here lol). Dd was born 5 days overdue and at 3.1kg (6lbs 14) so not a huge baby. Me and my siblings were also overdue and 6 or 7 lbs so I figure I bake my babies longer. 
Yep fundal height is supposed to measure how many weeks you are but 2cm either side is also normal too. Did the midwife say what you measure? I start pregnancy measuring ahead, then it equals out and then I measure behind.

Wish - I'm hoping that you not having to travel is a good sign and that the universe is organising a successful cycle for you. Great news.

Rain - hip pain etc is bad enough for one baby in the tummy let alone with two. 

Afm - I'm craving cake and a thai panang curry so I'm going out for takeaway tonight.


----------



## Spudtastic

Perhaps I'll ask for extra spicy.


----------



## penelopejones

Yeah, sounds like your babies need to say in there a bit longer! I think I'll be lazy this time too. I don't want to go early because I'm planning to work right up to my due date. 

I think she said I was measuring 28cm, so I guess that is normal for 26 weeks? I think with my daughter I was always right on the dot so this baby is measuring a bit bigger. Maybe he'll be a big boy.


----------



## Spudtastic

Pj - I was 2cm bigger around 26weeks and my midwife was joking about a 9 lb-er. I wasn't impressed. But now I've been 1 to 2 cms behind since 32 weeks. My last midwife told me she'd seen people measure big have small babies and visa versa.


----------



## Fezzle

I'm usually either at the same cm or 1 cm more than my weeks, but I think it's also a way to make sure things are growing from the previous time they check too. 

We'll find out next week when the kitchen will be installed but I have a feeling I'll be doing everything I can to keep this baby in as long as possible (or at least not have her come early) to get the kitchen done first!


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Rain....they are absolutely beautiful xx


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Rain! 

AFM - 3 weeks post MMC and I'm still spotting. I can't wait for AF!


----------



## Lee37

Congrats Rain! What beautiful babies!! Sorry to hear about all what you've been through but nice you're all home and hope you're healed up soon!

TTC - :hugs:

Wish - That is great news! Wishing you lots of :dust:!


----------



## Spudtastic

TTC74 said:


> Congrats Rain!
> 
> AFM - 3 weeks post MMC and I'm still spotting. I can't wait for AF!

Sounds like my cycle after mmc. I'm not surprised I didn't ovulate and I won't be surprised if you don't either. I also had a positive hpt three weeks after (though faint). Then af really cleared everything out. It's horrible to wait especially after two losses in a row but I really think my body needed it. I hope af arrives soon for you and you can start trying again. Hugs.


----------



## Spudtastic

Due date today. Come on baby. Dd says not today but she'll come tomorrow. I hope she's right lol.


----------



## somedayisnow

Rain- Congratulations! They're beautiful. I'm so happy for you! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## TTC74

My temp spiked today. Hoping its from my cycle leveling out and the progesterone pumping away. Come on AF! If I Od, I've got a shot, but I doubt I did.


----------



## penelopejones

Happy due date day, Spud! 

TTC - hope you get AF soon. It does really suck waiting for it to come back...


----------



## Fezzle

Spud- happy due date! Will be looking forward to a labour/birth update soon!

TTC74- I hope you get a fresh cycle soon!


----------



## terripeachy

Hope you're in the hospital now, Spud. fxfx!


----------



## Wish2BMom

me too! me too!! I hope you're pushing out that little spud for us to meet!

ttc - I hope AF arrives for you soon. So frustrating.

Welp, my office now has a new (2 actually) coat of paint on it and I'm ready for my new desk to arrive tomorrow. It may actually look like an office of sorts after this! WOO! 
Then I get to look forward to next Monday night - I got DH and I a cooking class at an Italian restaurant to learn how to make our own pasta. I'm so excited! We're going to make butternut squash ravioli. It's a 3-course deal with wine and such, should be a good time. Then it's only 1 week until transfer! another WOO!


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks ladies but I'm laying in bed. Quite comfy. Just relaxing. No sign of little spud.

Wish - when dh and I had more time on our hands we used to make pasta all the time. Nothing fancy like your ravioli, just spaghetti or tagietelli but it was really the best pasta I'd ever had because it was sooooo fresh and made with good ingredients. Enjoy your night. It sounds fun.


----------



## TTC74

Negative hpt tonight! So excited. The clock has been reset.


----------



## Spudtastic

TTC74 said:


> Negative hpt tonight! So excited. The clock has been reset.

 :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## penelopejones

Great news, TTC! On to a fresh start. 

My sister got a pasta maker for Christmas and said it works really well. She eats gluten free but I guess she found some good recipes. Sounds kind of intimidating to me... or maybe I'm just lazy.

Come on Little Spud! 

I started classes today and told my students I'm pregnant and would be making my exit sometime in April. I was planning on working right up to the due date, but one of my colleagues popped in to my office today and said he'd be willing to cover for me if I wanted to stop teaching a couple weeks before. That sounds pretty great, actually... I told him I'd see how I feel but he insisted that it wouldn't be an imposition. So I could have a couple of weeks of down time to myself, provided Peanut doesn't make an early appearance!


----------



## Vonn

Rainshiny--a huge congrats to you on the birth of August and Jeanne! I'm sorry that things got a little scary, but now you are at home bonding with DW and two new additions. The pic is precious. Much love to your family!

Spudtastic--I hope you are still comfy, but then again it's time for baby spud's arrival, so a quick trip to the hospital is just about in order! Glad your help at work is back.

Fezzle & Penelope--do we have 2 pregnant professors on our thread?!?!? That would be amazing! I have trouble keeping track of some of these details, so maybe this has already come out and I've already exclaimed over it. Love both your pics!

Wish--you are officially next!! Can't wait for your transfer, not long now. And the office redo sounds fun. 

Ttc--yay for no more hcg in the system!

Terri--anything fun happening?

Who'd I miss??

AFM--Think I just oved & got one bd in. Tried another time but too dry and too much pain (sorry tmi). Bd is not fun when it hurts! I am taking vitex this cycle for the first time, I'm excited to see if it balances hormones & lengthens my luteal phase--that would be great! I know it can take time to adjust things, but I thought I'd give it a shot since its an adaptogen so it's pretty gentle. Have to do a mock cycle next cycle, so no IVF for awhile. Plenty of time to get the diet right, but I am really struggling and now the weight is piling on. I think I'm gonna try to go to a nutritional therapist.


----------



## Spudtastic

Vonn - sorry to hear the bd is painful. That's no fun at all and I hope it gets better soon. Fingers crossed one bd is all it takes. Good luck with the vitex though sorry to hear you have to wait for the ivf. A nutritional therapist is a good idea. I'm going to start a real food lifestyle once baby is born. I'm going to stay away from sugar and vegetable/seed oils. I've been reading how seed oils eg canola and soybean and sunflower oil is in a lot of packaged food (bread, pesto, hummus included which is supposed to be healthy). There's a lot of science behind it but causes many diseases in our bodies. I've started a journal in the dieting journal section if anyone wants to join but I will be slightly food/health obsessed so may not be to everyone's interest.

Afm - midwife today said she thinks I have a sizeable baby. I just can't imagine her being bigger than 8lbs but there is a chance she's a chunky monkey.


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-Don't worry about your Spudette's size. I'm sure she's exactly where she needs to be. I may check out your journal here and there. :)

Vonn-Hi stranger! Have you used/tried preseed? It works wonders, but don't use too much as it's super slippery. It's been a Godsend.

Penelope-That is so nice that your coworker offered to teach for you. My bestie works for the fed gov't, and they can pass on their unused vacation time. When she had her baby, so many people from all over the country were offering her their time so she really got to spend a good amount with her babies. It is so thoughtful, and if you use it, fine, if not, fine. But you owe him a giftcard. hee hee.

Fun is my middle name, I mean, my dog's name. I'm heading out tomorrow for Orlando, so if I'm MIA, that's why. My moto group has their winter meeting, and since I'm membership sec'y, I have to clean up the books and it takes a while. But, at least I'll be having fun with the girls and in warm weather so I can't complain about that.

:wave: to everyone else!


----------



## Fezzle

Vonn- yes, you can call me a pregnant professor (in the US "professor" is used more generally, in the UK it's only used for people who are full professors, so my title here is senior lecturer which would be like associate professor in the US). I have 5 weeks of teaching starting next week where I'll have 2-3 seminars three days a week, plus other things to keep me busy like meetings and supervision and all the things I need to hand over. I'm hoping being busy isn't too tiring but makes the time go by quickly! 

Good luck, Spud! Some of the people on my March due date thread are saying their babies are already like 4lbs!


----------



## Vonn

Terri--yeah, I was a slacker, got lazy for a few days. Ha! I do use preseed and would absolutely not be able to have sex without it. I do struggle with just how much to use, as we usually don't use quite enough (pain), but one time I used the injector thingy and it did not turn out well. Holy crap, gross! I have to find the happy medium. The problem this weekend was that we went to my parents' house for an overnight "getaway" (checking on their house as they are gone to warmer climes) & forgot the preseed. I was horrified and scared when I realized that & it turned out as bad as I thought it would. Which means it was impossible. DH was nice about it, at least.


----------



## Wish2BMom

have fun in FL, terri!! enjoy the sun and warmth!

vonn - I agree with terri on the preseed and not using too much. i used the recommended amt the first time and really couldn't feel anything b/c it was TOO slippery! I use about 2, not 4. I'm sorry things are painful right now. Looking forward to your mock cycle! getting closer to real life!!

spud - I hope you're on your way to the hospital! :)

fez - that's great that you have so much upcoming to speed things along for you, time-wise. Not long now for you either. Any closer on a name?

rain - how are things going with the family? more pics please, when you have a moment to breathe and post some. :)

ttc - that's awesome, let the games begin again!

pj - i'm totally intimidated on trying to make pasta from scratch on my own, that's why I got us this lesson for xmas! may as well learn from a pro

not too much going on here - got my new desk today and it's giganto. At least it seems that way to me, compared to the writing desk that was in here. I need to re-hang my curtains and junk and really make sure this is where I want it. The moving guys really struggled getting this thing upstairs! But it looks great so I'm happy! it's the little things, right? :)

here's a pic in case anyone is curious! new wall color, new desk and new filing cabinet on the left. heehee! I don't have line porn or a bump pic but I have office do-over porn. ;)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1896.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## penelopejones

I love that desk, Wish! I need to redo my office too. It's a mess. I have an Ikea desk that I bought probably 10 years ago because I thought it was cool and sleek, but that translates into no storage and junk everywhere. 

Spud, don't worry about the size! I was just reading something about how doctors/midwives are really inaccurate about estimating size, and that often leads women to choose interventions that aren't necessary (mainly c-sections). They just can't really predict how big the baby will be with any accuracy!

Oh, Pre-seed. Good times. I also liked Conceive Plus--I think that's what it is called? Not available in the US but I could get it on Amazon. 

Terri, my co-worker definitely deserves a gift card! He's being super supportive because he says he loves babies. 

Have fun in Orlando, Terri! 

Fez, titles are so confusing! They've started using the terms "lecturer" and "senior lecturer" at my university to refer to people who have teaching-focused jobs (aka fixed term or adjunct faculty). I think it's great to give people better titles and job conditions but it does confuse matters. Then again, I think the terms "assistant" and "associate" professor are also confusing, especially "assistant." Like you are helping another professor because you can't do it on your own.


----------



## Fezzle

Wish- I love your office! I'd like to use a colour like that for our living/dining room. 

PJ- that's what I remember from the US too when I did part time teaching while I was doing my PhD- I think I had a title like lecturer or something with adjunct in it. We used to have "HPLs" here, which were hourly paid lecturers, but now we call them "ALs" which is associate lecturers (mostly PhD students who fill in for seminar teaching for us). For full time permanent staff it goes lecturer, senior lecturer, reader, professor (sometimes there are some different grades within those though). 

We've used preseed and conceive plus before, but usually just to get things started first. If I put it inside me, DH said it's way too slippery and he can't feel anything!


----------



## alihill1109

Hello!

Rain - CONGRATS!! Jeanne and August are gorgeous, so happy for you! Glad that you and the babies are all healthy and adjusting!

Fezzle - looking good lady! How exciting that you can start your nursery soon :) 

Wish2b - wow, one week until your transfer? So exciting! So glad you could cancel your trip to do this. And that butternut squash mention made me kind of hungry for a momentI love that stuff. Enjoy your class :) 

Vonn - Preseed can be a blessing and a curse, no? We used it sometimes but my DH didn't like it too much as it made his uh, member itchy ;) But you've got to do what you've got to do, right? Hope the vitex works for you with your lp's as well. 

TTC - all fx for you :) 

Spud - hope you are headed to that hospital very soon, if you're not there already! And yes, the tests I took were 18dpo so there was no mistaking the positive. I took only one before that at 13dpo (a terrible digi) and it was negative. So I thought I would wait until my period was really late, just to make sure. I'm not crazy about squinting at lines and all that - it needed to be a clear and unambiguous. Anyhow, can't wait to see the pics of your little one - all the best to you for a healthy delivery :) 

Terri - have a great time in Orlando! I spend a lot of time there for my job as well, always a fun place to visit :)

Hello to everyone else!

Afm - well, we had our first scan this morning and now things are a lot more "real". The little bean is measuring in at 6w2d, strong heartbeat and looking good! Our due date is Sept 5th. Was a relief to see it was all going ok. I'm doing well too, just very tired, bloated, emotional, with some bouts of nausea that seem manageable. Oh yeah, and my boobs are crazy painful and up a cup size already?! I already had C cups so I feel like I'm going to tip over. I really had no idea that would happen so quickly!


----------



## Spudtastic

TerrI - enjoy your trip. I was thinking of Funyun the other day and wondering how your dog is. (Funny what we think about). I also read your post incorrectly and thought that you were the membership sexy (ie the sexy member) of your moto group. I think I just need this baby out. Clearly I can't think straight.

Thanks Fezzle - I think no 2 is easier to push out so it doesn't matter if she's bigger. 

Pj - I'm really lucky here in nz in that they will only intervene if really necessary. We go to hospital (or a birth centre or at home) but I still have my midwife with me for the whole birth. I think two people must be present at the actual final push out in case 4 hands are needed but otherwise it'll just be me, hubby and the midwife. 

Wish - I forgot to say i love that desk. I'd love to do up our house. It was dhs parents and their taste is completely different to my taste.

Ali - I'm glad the scan went well. Sept 5th...exciting. 

Afm - miss 'I'm too comfy to come out' is taking her time. Dh has decided he's unsure about Seren and now we're thinking about Heather. The only thing is where I come from everyone pronounces th as an f (I used to do this too as a kid as I knew no different - Fezzle - you may have come across this living in Devon). I think it would annoy me. But I think ow we'll see. We don't need to name her straight away.

I also have a chest infection and have been feeling terrible so it's not a bad thing little one is late. It gives me a chance to actually have a few days of rest as dd is in daycare today and yesterday and I ended up working until my due date. 
Which reminds me Pj - it's rough working to your due date with a toddler. I'd accept your lovely colleagues offer. What a nice chappie.


----------



## Fezzle

Spud- I can understand the issue of the West Country accent and "He-fer". I can sympathise with having to think of multiple places and accents for a name. There are a number of names that are out for us because DH pronounces them so strangely to me (Mary sounds like Murray). And I'm still not sure about Clara as I think it'll be different in the US and UK.


----------



## Spudtastic

Fezzle - that's so true about names. Even the regional accents change things up, like Claire.....to my ears northerners say it as Clurr. I think Pj has these problems too with her husband's side of the family.

When I first encountered Australians, when I was working as a tour guide, I remember being asked
'Can we have dinner after sex?' It took me a while to realise they meant 'six pm'.


----------



## Vonn

I am SURE Terri is the sexy member of her moto group! No doubt about it. :winkwink:

This names and accents discussion reminds me of a American friend who married a Japanese man who had immigrated to the US. When their daughter was born he wanted no "L" or "R" in her name, so they named her Nina. A few years later they had a boy and named him Lucas. The husband had a very good friend he wanted to name his son after & his English had improved and "L's" weren't as hard!


----------



## Taurus8484

Like your fish and chups Spud lol

We do talk a little different down here


----------



## penelopejones

After six. Ha. 

Fez, I can see the Clara issue but I think both pronunciations are pretty. 

We've been thinking about Xavier but I just realized it can be "Ex-avier" or "Zavier" and that sort of bothers me. Oh well, I guess no name is perfect. Apparently people have quibbles about pronunciations of Sebastian as well (Sebast-i-an vs. Sebast-chen). Oh, and I like the name Callum but I read one post that says you'll get "Kay-lum" in the US. Sigh. I guess very few names are foolproof. 

I don't mind if there are different international pronunciations though... my daughter gets Pay-NAY-low-pay at her daycare (Spanish pronunciation) and I think that is cute. One of her teachers calls her Penelopina. It's a Spanish immersion daycare.


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi guys, i just wanted to give a quick update. Am in the hospital from the last 4 days. My waters broke without any warning at 32+2 but the doctors hv manged to stop the labour. I m still leaking fluid but luckily hv got the 2 shots of steroids to mature babys lungs. They wanna hold off till 34 weeks. Lets c how things go. Am so nervous and scared.


----------



## Fezzle

Woah- Nikki- good luck! I hope that baby stays put for a bit longer!


----------



## TTC74

Fx that baby stays put, Nikki!


----------



## Vonn

Nikki--how scary! But I am glad you are getting the attention you need. I have no doubt that in this day and age your baby can be born this early and be just fine, maybe just a little longer time in the hospital. Please take care, I'll be sending positive thoughts your way for some restful hospital time before baby comes.


----------



## Spudtastic

Nikki - sorry to hear about your waters breaking. I also hope baby stays put for a little while longer. What a scary time. I'll be thinking about you. A lady who works for us had one baby at 25 weeks and the other at 33 weeks and her daughters are teenagers now. Also last year a lady I know had her triplets at 33 weeks exactly. They were on hospital for 6 weeks after but are doing well now at nearly a year old.

Pj - your post made me realise that any name could be pronounced differently. I never even knew sebastian could be pronounced with a ch. I like the Spanish sound of penelope.

Afm - I've had achy braxton hicKS for 8 days now and they have been hurting slightly for the last two days. Come on baby. Though I'm slightly worried as the pain is centred around one spot near my appendix and not all over.


----------



## Lanfear333

Thinking of you Nikki! I have my fingers crossed that everything will turn out fine.


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks for letting us know, Nikki! We'll be thinking of you--and you too, Spud! Hope to meet these new babies soon (but not too soon!)


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh dear, i thought I posted here yesterday but I probably shut down for a meeting without submitting.

nikki - I hope all has turned around and is going well with you. Please update when you can, we're all thinking of you!

spud - I love 'Heather' but 'hefer' sounds like what we call a cow (I'm sure that's not just here?)

pj - I love Xavier, pronounced either way actually. And yeah, i've always said 'Sebas-chen'. Dating back to The Neverending Story! ;)

lan!! out from the shadows - how are you doing? I was just thinking about you and Rand this morning. i hope all is well.

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend - spud, baby comes out. nikki - baby stays in. 
GO PATRIOTS!!! ;)


----------



## TTC74

Does anyone know if hcg fluctuates as it leaves your system after a MMC? I'm 7 DPO and my hpt from this afternoon is darker than my hpt from this morning.


----------



## Wish2BMom

home pregnancy test at 7dpo is darker? is this what you mean??


----------



## TTC74

Wish2BMom said:


> home pregnancy test at 7dpo is darker? is this what you mean??

Yes. That's what I mean. Th test on the right is from the afternoon. The test on the left is from the morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## penelopejones

TTC could it just depend on concentration (how long you held it and how much fluid you drank)?


----------



## TTC74

penelopejones said:


> TTC could it just depend on concentration (how long you held it and how much fluid you drank)?

That's absolutely possible. I guess I'm just hopeful bc the first test was with fmu but at 7 DPO, it seems really unlikely that it's due to pregnancy. So, I'm probably just getting my hopes up.


----------



## Spudtastic

Good luck ttc.

This is a slow labour. Days of bh. Contractions getting more painful. But not progressing too much. I'm out shopping at the moment.


----------



## penelopejones

I've lost track, TTC.... are you testing to see if the HCG from the MMC went away? Are you thinking you could be prego again? 

Sorry, Spud! Walking is always good, though!


----------



## TTC74

Well, I think I've got a shot at being preggers again and that's what I'm hoping for. It's probably a stretch, though.


----------



## penelopejones

It could happen--maybe you got lucky right away!


----------



## penelopejones

Don't they say you can be more fertile after a mc?


----------



## Spudtastic

Little Spud arrived two hours ago.


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Spud! Looking forward to hearing more details! Hope you're doing ok!


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Spud xx

Looking forward to pics


----------



## TTC74

Yay! Can't wait to see pics of little spud!


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats Spud. My little one arrived yesterday too via emcs. Doctor said he looks great and will probably be in NICU for the next 3- 4 weeks. Attaching a pic


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Nikki!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omigosh!!! Congrats to both of you!!! :wohoo: so wonderful!! welcome to the world little spud and baby boy!! <3 <3

pj/ttc - that was my confusion! I hope the lines mean good things!!! keep us posted, ttc!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Nikki! Glad he's doing ok!


----------



## Lee37

Congrats Spud & Nikki!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lee37

TTC - I have definitely heard that its possible to be more fertile right after mc so will be crossing fingers and toes for you! :dust::dust:

AFM - Not feeling like I'll need to test this month, seems like usual pre Af stuff going on, but if not this month there's always next month. Keeping the faith! :flower: And speaking of, My Mom called me yesterday after her apt with the cancer Dr and she is cancer-free! Our family has a lot to be grateful for in 2016! Woooooo hooo!!!!!!! :happydance: :yipee:<3


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Nikki.....glad to hear everything is ok.....he is beautiful xx....name???


----------



## Vonn

Spud--Thanks for popping on quick to let us know little spud arrived! A huge congrats on the arrival of Isla's little sis! Can't wait to hear more & hopefully see a pic. :pink:

Nikki--I am so happy to hear baby boy #2 is doing well. He is perfect-looking & will have a nice home for a few more weeks before he goes to his forever home with mom and dad and big brother! :blue:

2 babies in 1 day, wow!!

Lee--I am thrilled to hear that your mom is cancer-free. It's gonna be a great year for your family!


----------



## Spudtastic

So little.spud is doing well. I had a good birth. I was at hospital but did it only with gas and air in the birth pool. Little spud was born in her amniotic sac which is seen as very lucky and on 16.01.16.
The start of labour dragged on for days and my midwife thinks that her being born with the cord around her neck was the reason it took a long time to get going. I'm very happy I didn't have my waters broken to start active labour.

My efforts to upload a photo aren't working. I'll try again when I'm on WiFi rather than mobile data.


----------



## Taurus8484

Name and weight Spud?


----------



## Spudtastic

Nikki - congratulations on the arrival of your little boy. It sounds like he is doing well and will be out of nicu soon. I wish you a speedy recovery from your cs.

Lee - congratulations that your mum is cancer free. What a great start to the new year.

Vonn and Everyone thank you for your well wishes.

Terri - she was 7lb 7 Oz (3.3kg). 

We haven't quite decided on a name but will probably be Seren Eloise.


----------



## penelopejones

Two babies! Congratulations, Nikki and Spud! 

Nikki, he looks adorable and sweet. Have you decided on a name? 

Spud, I think my daughter would have been born that way ("in the caul") because my water never broke, and she had the cord around her neck too. They broke my waters and after that it was crazy--I wish I would have let her come out the way she wanted to! 

Seren Eloise is a great name! Congrats! 

Lee, congrats to your mom, too! 

Lots of good news lately!


----------



## somedayisnow

Congrats to both Nikki and Spud! :happydance: Hugs to both of you.


----------



## terripeachy

Sexy checking in. :haha:

I was hoping for one baby and I get two! Congrats Nikki and Spud!!! This is a banner day for us. Well, Rain had two babies on the same day too. Hee hee. 

Lee-congrats to your mom. That is such awesome news and a huge relief. 

TTC-good luck!

Ali-great news that all is going well with your little bean. 

Hi to everyone else. There are a lot of storms in FL this week, but I've been managing. As an officer, I don't get to leave the hotel much, but I did go running one day and did some geocaching later that same day, so really, I could be in Minnesnowta and it wouldn't matter. Hee hee. 

I'm more happy to not be at work! Hope you all are well.


----------



## TTC74

Terri - I live about 75 miles north of Orlando. Tell me about the storms! My dogs are going stir crazy! 

AFM - hpts almost negative. Can only see the faintest of lines. I'm cramping a little this morning. AF? Implantation? Likely the former sneaking up early as the hcg leaves my system, but stay tuned!


----------



## Fezzle

Spud- I think that's a great name if that's what you end up with! Nikki- looking forward to hearing yours' name too! We have our list down to 11 names now, so lots of progress. 

TTC- sorry your cycle is still being so confusing!

Lee- great news about your mom!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Lee - congrats on your mom being cancer-free! What a relief for you all and definitely a wonderful way to start the year! :ninja:

spud - looking forward to pics of Serene - I think her whole name is beautiful as well! So glad the birth sounded like it went fine. 

ali - updates? have had scans and tests and such?

vonn - how are you doing? where are you at with things?

ttc - if it's AF, I'm hoping she comes swiftly so you can get the next show on the road!

terri - glad you got to get away from the regular hub-bub of life for a bit and have a little fun with your bike peeps. 

not much going on here - tomorrow is my day 14 scan and more blood work. Hopefully things are a go and we're clear for a transfer a week from now. If all looks good tomorrow, we just need little Ace to thaw nicely!


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Nikki and Spud!

Just wanted to pop in, say hello, and share a picture of Rand. We've made it through our first week of daycare. My boss is going to let me work from home on Fridays, and we start that this week. I'm super excited about it, and not having to pump 5 days a week. I hope you're all doing well!

Wish and Terri, I ended up winning our Fantasy Football league, and forgot to tell you!
 



Attached Files:







Rand 1.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh yay!!! thank you for popping in, lan!! sounds like all is going really well for you (I hope). What a handsome little guy you have there! So happy!

and congrats on the FF win - seems I'm the only loser of the pack. :haha: s'ok, though, still fun!


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks for popping in, Lan! Time to go back to work already! Sigh. Pumping is the worst, but it's good that you'll have one day at home. Rand is super cute! 

Wish, glad you are gearing up for the transfer soon! 

I got my test results back--well, they were posted on the online system--and I don't have GD. So that is good news. I can't say I've been eating super healthy this pregnancy given Halloween and then Christmas. I've been feeling some lower pelvic/thigh pain and can figure out if it is from walking across campus on Thursday (including a ton of stairs) or if it is more pregnancy related. I did some stretches/yoga stuff last night and it seemed to help. 

Home today with DD for MLK day--no school for either of us and it is freezing outside so we're pretty much hanging out. I'm trying to work on potty training with dd but it's not going so well. I put her in underwear to see if she'd start telling me if she went, but she doesn't seem to notice. She'll pee if I put her on the potty but doesn't tell me when she needs to go. And she won't go #2 on the potty yet. She'll be 2.5 in February so I thought she'd be ready by now.


----------



## Taurus8484

Aaawwww Lan he is gorgeous xx

Pen - ive just started potty training DS1....its difficult. He seems one day to go well and then the next back to weeing in his underwear....frustrating especially with DS2 crawling around everywhere


----------



## Vonn

So many babies in the last little bit with Lanfear, Rainshiny, Spud, Nikki! And then we have Fezzle & Penelope just around the corner. Exciting times in BFP Chasers-land.

Taurus & Pen--GL with the potty training. I can't imagine how that will try my patience!

Someday--how are you doing?!?!

Terri--Minnesnowta, haha. You would not have gotten a quick run in if you were here! We haven't had too much snow this year, but damn is it cold right now. -6 when I left for work this morning. Should start warming up, thank goodness.

Wish--can't wait for your FET. You are next, lady! 

AFM--I think my refinance closing will be on Monday. Yay! Currently on CD 26, just waiting for a miracle or for AF so I can start my mock cycle & they can see how my lining responds to Estrace. If the check on CD 13 is okay, then we will be able to reserve a donor.


----------



## Taurus8484

Vonn - so you have decided to go down the donor route?


----------



## Vonn

Yes, we have decided. It's been a process, that's for sure. DH has been absolutely wonderful about it. He's a darling. The chances were so low & the money so much that the thought of using my own eggs just left me with a sick feeling. I'm not saying that it wouldn't have been possible, but realistically, I would have needed more than one cycle, and we just don't have that kind of money. Now, I feel like when I do the DE IVF cycle I will actually GET PREGNANT!! That is just thrilling! And because the eggs will be so much better, there's a much better we will get multiple embies & be able to have an FET or two. I am not confident at all that would have been possible if we used my eggs.


----------



## Taurus8484

Well for what's its worth I think you made the right decision too....how exciting!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats on the big decision made, Vonn!! I'm excited for you too! that is, as long as you need it after this cycle!

lining check and bloods today were on target - 8.8 (they look for 8 for the lining today) and she said the hormones were also 'awesome' so we're good to go for Monday transfer. Took the morning off b/c I won't find out exactly what time until Sunday sometime. They better not call during the Pats game... :)


----------



## penelopejones

Vonn, sounds very promising! I'm sure that must have been a tough decision to make but it does sound like a good way forward. 

Wish, good luck to you on Monday! 

We were about equal on potty training today--3 hits and 3 accidents. (I put her in regular underwear to practice). At least she is realizing when she is going, unlike in a diaper or pull up where she can't feel it. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Fezzle

Vonn- I hope you get a surprise BFP this cycle, but if not, that's exciting about your new path and new chances. How do you pick/get a donor? 

Wish- good luck! Excited for you too!

PJ- good luck with the potty training!

AFM- We've started NCT classes now (three done so far) and it's making me feel calmer about the birth, just having more info about what to expect. DH said he feels like it's made it feel like we're really getting close now- which I guess it is! We have a breastfeeding class on Saturday, then a few more NCT classes over the next few weeks. The other couples in our class are really nice, so hopefully it'll be a good support network after the babies are born (the due dates range from late Feb to late March and all are somewhat in our area). 

Also, we decided that unless the installation company can give us an earlier date than they estimated, we're going to put it off until May. It'll still be a hassle then having the kitchen redone with a very young baby, but less stressful than wondering if it's going to be in the process of being done when I go into labour or right after we bring her home, which would be a nightmare. So I'm more relaxed about the idea of her possibly coming earlier than her due date now too.


----------



## Taurus8484

You hoping for a natural birth Fezzel?


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - congrats! I'm looking forward to that BFP announcement! 

Wish - same to you. GL! 

AFM - I'm 11 DPO and testing more and more faint everyday. So, at this point, I'm just waiting for AF. I have another consult with the RE tomorrow afternoon. So, we'll see what he has to say.


----------



## Fezzle

Taurus8484 said:


> You hoping for a natural birth Fezzel?

If I can do it with just gas and air, I'd be happy, but I have no idea what it's going to be like. I am still open to the idea of an epidural depending on the pain! 

I've had so much conflicting information regarding my age. There are guidelines for mothers over 40 years old, but some of them are for if you're 40 at booking (so the appointment you have around 10 weeks), and some for 40 at term. I'll be 40 next month, about 4 weeks before my due date, so since my pregnancy has been otherwise healthy and it's so close, the midwives have been mixed about what I should do regarding the guidelines. 

Overall though, they've recommended that I go to the consultant-led delivery suite rather than the midwife-led birth suite, though it sounds like that's still an option I have, and they're located at the same site if there is an emergency or change of mind. We're going there for a hospital tour of both on the 31st. 

They also recommend for women over 40 to have a sweep at 38 and 39 weeks, then induction at 40 weeks, but again, that's optional and if I decline, they'll do extra monitoring (daily heartbeat checks, scans twice a week). NCT has been really useful in learning about the different options, so I think once we have enough info to make a birth plan we'll figure out what we want to do.


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck with your appointment, TTC74!


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-I'm so glad you guys finally made a decision. I think you can't go wrong with DE. And multiples may be on the horizon, but of course, if one is all it takes, that's awesome too! So happy for your next steps.

Wish2-Yup..you're next chica. C'mon Monday!

:wave: to everyone else. Just sitting here at work with my winter cap and cowboy boots on. My skinny jeans are getting looser and looser, and it's not cute. I wasn't even big when I bought them, so not sure what's going on, but I look like some pathetic emo boy with saggy skinny jeans. :rofl:


----------



## Spudtastic

Vonn - that's exciting that a decision has been made regarding donor eggs. It's 3am and I can't remember but when do you start?

Wish - I'm really happy things are looking good for you. This is your and Vonns year. Ooh yeah I'll be thinking about you Monday. Too exciting. 

Pj - I'm glad you are GD free. It makes things so much easier. I was super happy to bit have strep b also. 

Lan - work time already. I hope it all goes well. Being at home Fridays sounds lovely too.

Taurus - good to see you. 

Fezzle - 32 weeks already. How time flies. Though those last two months feel so long. 

Terri - what's your secret to your skinny jeans falling off? Is it all the running? (Or did you buy three sizes too big ha ha ha - no that's how I get my jeans to fall off). 

Afm - little spud is officially Seren Eloise. Seren really suits her. Though yesterday morning FIL stopped by and the first thing he said was 'so have you changed the name yet'. I said 'no, why?' He just thinks he's being really funny sometimes when he's not really. I just ignore those comments. 

So my midwife has been a midwife for many decades. I asked her how many births are in the caul (baby still in the amniotic sac on arrival) and she said it's very uncommon. She's only seen 3 or 4 in her career and considered lucky too in many cultures.


----------



## terripeachy

Yay for Seren! I like it a lot Spud.

I'm on a fast with my Sunday school class so basically I can only eat fruits/vegetables/plain Triscuits/a little of oil/spices. When you can't eat, pounds just melt away. It's been two weeks, and I'm down about 6 pounds. I get to eat meat/dairy/sugar again next week. Yeah! Oh, and where is your journal? Can you add a link?


----------



## Taurus8484

Fezzle - i was induced both times. DS1 because i developed pre eclampsia. Went for Doctors appointment at 2pm was in hospital at 4pm.

DS2 was because of age. They wont let you go passed 40 weeks here once you hit 40.

Had epidural with DS1 and it made complications. Went with gas with DS2 and had straight forward birth. But I loved it. Wish I declined epidural with DS1.

TTC hopefully AF comes and body sorts itself out. After each of my losses my body would play havoc until my next period when it would sort itself out.

Spud...i love the name.

Hi Peachy!!!!!


----------



## somedayisnow

Vonn- I may be joining you on your IVF journey and maybe even with donor eggs. I'm in the tww of my final IUI and if this doesn't work I'm heading to IVF. How I'm going to pay for it, I have no idea but I'll figure it out. I always find a way when I want something bad enough. 

The road we're taking may not be the way we originally wanted to go but as long as it get us to our destination, who cares, right? :winkwink:

To the rest of your beautiful ladies and beautiful babies, I hope all is well. :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome back, someday!! FX'ed that you don't need IVF but if you do, I'm here and there are some good threads too.

PJ - glad your tests came back ok

ttc - good luck at the RE appt tomorrow - I hope you are able to get a good plan in place for next steps

terri - so awesome about your cleanse and falling jeans. Love the emo boy vision!

spud - I <3 the name!! please post pics of little Seren when you can. I still like the nickname 'little spud' ;)


----------



## TTC74

Guys, DH told me this morning that today's hpt looks darker than yesterday's. I didn't see it. Now I'm spotting and I don't usually get pre-AF spotting. Guess I'll ask the RE for a beta tomorrow!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm so confused, ttc!! good luck either way!!


----------



## TTC74

Me too, Wish! My head is spinning! I seriously doubt that I'm preggers, but I've never had this kind of spotting except for implantation. Having said that, I've read about wonky cycles post MC. So, who knows! Also, I was looking at my test results currently, and thinking they just aren't getting darker fast enough to be an indication of pregnancy. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=506875

But then I looked at my 10-11 DPO hpts from my MMC and they are SO light that I just don't know. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=478566


----------



## TTC74

Dr is recommending IVF for me now. I'd love to travel out of country to get it done, but I can't afford it. Frankly, I can't afford IVF in the states, either. I'm going to look into financing and see if that's an option with my not so hot credit. I'm just so confused at this point. With my super low AMH, I'm not so sure about my own eggs. And the mc doesn't boost my confidence. I don't know what to think or do.


----------



## somedayisnow

TTC - Even with my low AMH, .6 more than a year a go so god knows what it is now, my doctor thinks I can use my own eggs. One thing to help with the cost of IVF is to find a way to get either free or low cost meds. I'm just now hearing about fertility support groups where women trade meds. Now this may not be something you're comfortable doing but it's an option. 

For me, I'm going to get a 2nd job to pay for my IVF plus I have 3 boxes of Follistim left so that will help with the cost. Since I'm single, if push comes to shove, I'll move to a state where insurance is required to cover IVF. My home state of Massachusetts is one of them. 

Also let us not forget the wonderful ladies here who have gone through IVF and probably have some great ideas about how to pay for it. We'll figure it out.


----------



## Vonn

RE IVF--I did a lot of research and found there are two clinics in the US that offer truly more affordable IVF. One is where we are going, CNY Fertility in upstate New York. The other is Dr Magarelli in Colorado at the Reproductive Medicine & Fertility Center. I really like CNY Fertility's holistic approach. We will save thousands of dollars by going there, even with airfare and having to stay for 5 days or so. I know some folks have gone to Mexico for less, though my research didn't uncover cheaper than these two places, but I wasn't exhaustive, as by then I'd found CNY and felt good about them. There may be other lower cost US clinics, but this is what I found. Googling is tough because every clinic claims to be affordable, so it's hard to actually find low cost options! 

Also, donor embryos tend to be cheaper than using donor eggs.


----------



## penelopejones

TTC, the spotting could be a good sign! The fact that you have conceived naturally a few times is good news, no? 

Fez, I didn't know that they'd induce at 40 weeks if you are 40. What is the reasoning behind that? I hope things go the way you plan! 

Terri, that cleanse sounds pretty strict! Is it for health reasons or spiritual ones (since it is with your church group?). 

AFM, we are all gearing up for Snowpocalypse 2016. Classes cancelled, everyone making a run on the grocery store for bread and milk (why that's what you need in a power outage is beyond me), etc. I did make DH go get milk but only because we have a toddler who drinks cups and cups of it every day.


----------



## Fezzle

PJ- there's some evidence that the risk of stillbirth can be higher for women over 40 after 40 weeks- I've read that it has to do with the placenta stopping to work as well then, but when my midwife was telling me about the scans they would do to monitor me if I declined the induction, she also mentioned they'd be checking my amniotic fluid levels, so I guess that's affected too. 

Good luck to those of you starting IVF considerations and journeys. A friend's brother and his wife did IVF in Greece which was cheaper, but he lives in Norway, so the cost to get there wouldn't have been as much as from the US. 

Good luck to those of you with the storm coming too! I think my parents will be too far south to get it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

PJ - good luck in the storm! It was supposed to nail us but now we're not getting a thing - partly cloudy all weekend. It always confused me, too, why milk is one of the items. The key is stocking up for a power outage! milk goes bad, people. 

fez - that's just scary, but I'm glad you'll be monitored the whole way. not long now, Papa Smurf!

ttc - it's overwhelming at first, for sure. Take your time and work through things little by little and don't be afraid to learn along the way. My doc just offered for us to choose donor eggs too since my AMH is low as well. She said I could still carry on with my own too, totally up to me and she's fine with either. She should be - she's getting a paycheck either way. Sounds like you can tap into our own little wiki, Vonn, if you have any other questions on that stuff. I'm sorry I can't help you with cheaper clinics - my insurance does cover IVF and they have their own 'Centers of Excellence' that they go through that makes things hella cheaper. I'm so thankful. But the meds....oh the meds. Those are out of pocket for us now. Let me know when you get to that point. Do NOT just go to your local pharmacy. same to you, Someday!

someday - I'm sure I knew this before but I didn't remember you were from MA! come on home, little lady! :)

spud - hope you and little spud are doing well! please post pics when you can!

hullo to everyone else :wave: I can't wait for Monday! PUPO once again. :flower:


----------



## Vonn

Wish, Terri, Penelope & anyone else in the storm's way--stay safe and warm!

Wish--nearly PUPO. Little Ace is gonna knock it outta the park, I'm sure of it!

Fezzle--things are getting very real. So exciting!

Terri--amazing work with the fasting diet! How much longer? I cannot stay committed on my diet, which makes me so mad at myself. 

Spud--how's life with two little girls? How does Isla like being a big sister?

Taurus--you are wonderful for sticking around and cheering us on!

TTC & Someday--it's rough to make that transition to IVF. It was a big emotional hurdle for me as I just always thought it would all get sorted before that was needed. And the fact that I have no insurance coverage for it made it/makes it a really hard pill to swallow. Take a little time to let the idea of it roll around in your mind and heart. Soon enough, you'll know what's right.


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-My 21 days are up on Tuesday morning. First stop-Panera bread. hee hee. I actually might get a healthier parfait instead of a souffle that I love, but we'll see when that morning rolls around. I also want to get a crabcake for lunch or dinner. I lost another 0.8 pounds. This is out of control. hee hee. I told my husband that I wished I had known about this fast prior to my wedding! I don't have a scale at home so I have no idea how much I weighed when I got married. 

penelope-I'm fasting with some of the members of my Sunday school class. I think 3/6 have already dropped out, even though I'm not really sure how much they were really doing, but three of us are still hanging in there. I think it's like anything, mind over matter. If you know you can't eat sugar, you just don't do it. I have certainly been tempted, but then I just leave the area, or go upstairs/outside or eat a piece of fruit and think about something else. I even had a dream about meat, so..i'm not infallible. hee hee.


----------



## Vonn

AFM--RE Diet: I am pretty sure that I am not able to stick to my anti-candida, no-sugar diet (no sugar, no alcohol, no bread, no dairy, no starches) for emotional/psychological reasons. I think I am sabotaging myself, creating a situation where there continues to be one more thing I can fix to give myself the feeling that I have control. On the surface, I feel like I am totally fine with everything, but I am now realizing that below the surface it may not be so clean cut. I am going to talk with someone (therapist) because my eating is not healthy at all. I am totally gorging on sugar and have gained a lot of weight over the last several months and I've just come to terms with the idea that it's not only physical (cuz sugar cravings are def real), it's also psychological.

I am currently on 12 DPO with no spotting or sign of AF, which is the absolute longest my luteal phase has been since I started tracking years ago!! I decided to try vitex this cycle since I'm not on any fertility meds and I think it has worked wonders. I know it is gentle and takes several months to really have an effect on balancing hormones, so this is shocking! I usually break out terribly during my luteal phase, but no acne at all right now, it's amazing. My boobs are killing me though, which is normal for my luteal phase, so I do have at least one normal symptom. Still, this is great! I don't really think I am pregnant, though if no spotting or AF by tomorrow morning, I will probably test.

Happy Friday!! Or whatever time/day it is where you are!


----------



## Spudtastic

Just a quick pop in because I've worked out how to resize photos on my phone.

Here she is...Seren Eloise.
 



Attached Files:







2016-01-23 09.57.31.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Vonn

It's lovely to officially meet you, Seren Eloise! Spud, she is gorgeous. Those little baby lips are sooooo sweet. Hope you all are doing well. :baby:


----------



## TTC74

She's beautiful Spud!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Spud, she looks like a little angel. Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## penelopejones

She's adorable, Spud! Just perfect! Congratulations. 

The snow/freezing rain has been coming down off and on all day. I haven't really been watching the news so I'm not sure what kind of mayhem is going on out there. DH had to go to work today and gets off at 9:00, so hopefully he'll get home safely. Meanwhile it was a good day to work on potty training with DD and I think we made some progress. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay--especially those closer to the DC area!


----------



## somedayisnow

Spud- She's gorgeous! And I love her name. :cloud9:

Wish- You're in NH, right? Next time I'm in your neck of the woods, we have to meet up. Sorry about the whole freezing cold snow storm thing. That's one thing about NE I do not miss.

Vonn - Thanks for the tips on IVF. I'm not financially ready for it but I think the emotional part might be the biggest hurdle.

Fezzle- Thanks for the well wishes. I'm going to look at the price of going abroad vs staying in CA.


----------



## Fezzle

Lovely picture, Spud- thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lee37

Spudtastic said:


> Just a quick pop in because I've worked out how to resize photos on my phone.
> 
> Here she is...Seren Eloise.

She is beautiful!!! :cloud9:


----------



## terripeachy

Checking in. We're safe and we have over two feet of snow. Now the shoveling begins. I went out for an hour this morning and it hardly looks like I made a dent. I'll be shoveling until football starts at 3 because then I want to chill out. I feel like Pioneer Woman doing all this work before sunrise, but it'll payoff when we're finished. I hope to get out of the driveway by tomorrow mid morning. That's the plan. 

Fun doesn't like the snow because he's skinny and he gets a cold but he did like the little area I shoveled for him today because he can actually run around. Before he was just peeing where he could stand and there was no room to play. 

Thankfully our power is still on so we're warm and have TV and food. It's the little things. <3


----------



## Fezzle

I hope you stay nice and cosy, terri!


----------



## Wish2BMom

someday - yep, I'm in southern NH, even, so close to MA. My company is based out of Burlington, too, so I go into the office sometimes. And we didn't get a lick of snow or ice, it all pressed south. The Cape got slammed, though. 

spud - she's simply angelic!!! I love her chunky cheeks!!

vonn - your temps have me over the moon!!! and now the longer LP and the killer boobs - eeeeee!! When are you testing???
also - good for you for being so self aware. I hope that a therapist can help you sort through what it is you're going through. 

ugh, I'm actually logged on to do some work before the games start. I need to clean the house a bit too, and shower. HA! Some friends are all meeting out for the game today but we decided to just stay in. As much as I LOVE the energy of being out amongst a hundred other Pats fans, today we'll just stay in and I'll be the only one (DH is a Bears fan, my FIL doesn't much care either way). So I'll just go mental and shout at the TV myself. :haha:

enjoy your Sunday everyone! Vonn....:test:


----------



## Vonn

Wish--glad the bad weather stayed away. Thanks for being excited for me. When you do expect to hear about Ace?? So excited for you! Oh, and I got on the computer to do a little work as well, I'll get to it in a minute... :winkwink:

Terri--that is a LOT of snow & would be even for us (and we have many, many plows). It is supposed to get warm soon? Maybe some of it will melt. Otherwise, it will be a giant pain to get around, park, etc. for awhile. But since it's so unusual maybe people will enjoy and not be super annoyed. I usually think it's beautiful for a minute and then get annoyed!

AFM--I tested yesterday and start white. I think yesterday was 13 DPO, but I guess it's possible that actual ov date was once day later than FF shows & maybe today is really 13 DPO. 12 DPO could have been too early to test for a super slow implanter. But, I really think it's all just the vitex. I read it can initially make cycles go long or short as it balances hormones. I really hope if I'm not pg that I just get AF soon, I don't want it to drag on too long, ya know? But this is kind of an interesting experiment.


----------



## TTC74

The Dr thinks I haven't Od this cycle. Looks like I may be gearing up to do so.
 



Attached Files:







lh 1-24-16.jpg
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Wish2BMom

dang it, Vonn! But yeah, you're not out until you're out, so let's hope this is a slow one. Else, yeah - just AF come already! such a conundrum. :)

I hear about Ace tomorrow morning, I think they thaw it then, right before the transfer (or the morning of). I'm supposed to get a call today with the time to come in for the appt.
I can't fathom getting to this point and getting the call tomorrow morning that it didn't survive. I'll be so incredibly bummed.

ttc - still confusing me!! haha your temps look like you did!


----------



## TTC74

Wish2BMom said:


> ttc - still confusing me!! haha your temps look like you did!

Wonky miscarriage cycle!


----------



## Vonn

TTC--Did the dr test your progesterone & that's why he doesn't think you ov'ed? I'd probably be at the point of just letting this cycle play out and wait til the next one to pay attention, but you are extremely dedicated!


----------



## TTC74

Vonn said:


> TTC--Did the dr test your progesterone & that's why he doesn't think you ov'ed? I'd probably be at the point of just letting this cycle play out and wait til the next one to pay attention, but you are extremely dedicated!

No. He's just doubtful that I would've Od with quite a bit of hcg still in my system. 

And frankly, if I think I'm going to O, I'll take a swing at the ball, but you're right. I'm ready for AF already!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm surprised they don't have you coming in for bloodwork every week or every other week to watch your HCG back down to zero.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-whats the word? Is Ace ready to go? Sorry, not sorry, about your team yesterday. They had some great plays but I don't think they were all in emotionally. Brady kept making random throws to the ground and that's not like him. Gronk, Edelman are still amazing. I'm rooting for Cam this year. We are also having a Superbowl party. Yeah!!

vonn-ugh. I hope the Vitex didn't mess things up for you but I do hope AF gets here soon if you are not pregnant. Then, when do to go to NY? Day 3?

We finished shoveling the driveway yesterday and my plant is closed today so I'm super happy. I still have to dig out my car but I'll do that later. My fast is also over tonight. I can't believe I did it! I will weigh myself at work tomorrow since I don't have a scale but I bet I'm down at least another pound with shoveling. It'll be interesting to see. 

Hope the rest of you are doing well for a Monday. Blah!! :kiss:


----------



## Wish2BMom

the bird is the word!
Ace is good to go!! just got the call, I'm so excited!

vonn - any signs of AF yet?

t - so proud of you for sticking with the cleanse the whole time! Did you learn anything that you're going to roll into your own habits?

yeah - the Pats were not together yesterday. Starting with the missed PAT, the O line couldn't keep Denver D off of Brady for him to make a good throw (they touched him 23 times!!! 23!!!), when he did have time he threw it into the ground, Denver D had great coverage all over Gronk/Edelman/Amendola/White...on and on. It was a fantastic season, though!! 
I think Cam is super cute but I feel like he just has this air of arrogance about him. And he needs to stop dabbing or whatever. I'm kinda rooting for Peyton - hope he gets to end his career on a high note. But I have a feeling they'll be more embarrassed in this Bowl than the last one they were in when Seattle WHOOPED them. But who knows? Everyone thought the Pats were going to whoop them yesterday and ain't nuthin more dangerous than a team with something to prove.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--shoveling is excellent exercise, especially if the snow is really wet. Keep it up and you will really love what the scale says tomorrow! Is it too deep to make a snow angel?!? Did DH have to go to work? 

Wish--Thinking of you today. Can't wait for Ace and mama to have a reunion! 

RE football, 23 touches was what always happened to the Vikings QB Bridgewater. Poor guy, the O line was just brutally bad. They better fix that in the off-season. I just learned what dabbing is yesterday. I had no idea. I agree, Cam is a cutie & can come off a little arrogant. But the shine has kinda wore off of Peyton for me after the HGH revelation. I don't doubt his injury was terrible, but still...

AFM--no sign of AF, though temp dropped a little today. Hard to see a pattern, though, since I haven't taken it too much. I also have a little bit of breaking out happening, but still nothing compared to the usual. My mock cycle will just require taking estrace & having a couple ultrasounds & blood draws, so I don't need to go to NY. In other news, my sister had her 2nd IUI yesterday. It'll be the last for a few months if it doesn't work because her DH is an accountant and she wants to make sure she has a baby 2-3 months before tax season insanity & definitely not during. It limits the amount of cycles they can actually try. Since they have to pay out of pocket & they have a lot more money than we do, I may suggest she look into IVF sooner than later just to save time.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Ace and mama are together again! I'm so thrilled! <3
And the embryo's grading was actually better than I thought - AB, and it thawed at AB (so it didn't get weaker or worse with the thaw) - the doc said you can't get much better than that (I think AA is the best). If it's going to implant, it will in the next 3 days. Beta blood test is 2/5. 

My fingers are so crossed for you, Vonn! I hope this is it and you don't have to go down the IVF road. Not that it's a bad one, but best if you can avoid it, of course. I think that's sound advice to give to your sister, though. But hopefully she won't need it either. That stinks to have to work around different times of the year. As if the process isn't annoying enough!


----------



## Vonn

Fx Fx Fx for Wish and Ace!:dust:


----------



## terripeachy

:wohoo: I am really hoping this is your last cycle, Wish2. That would be so incredible. Eat well, exercise lightly and enjoy! 

Vonn - neither of us had to work today so he's job hunting and I'm reading my sad book. It's about a boy from the inner city of Newark NJ that gets accepted to an ivy league school and then gets killed at some point. I don't know the details yet but it's tough reading a book knowing the boy is going to die. It's a true story which makes each page even more heartbreaking. His dad went to jail when he was in elementary school and he was raised by his mom. 
You really think Peyton used Hgh? I don't but the media portrays him as such a good boy you never know. I have to say if I was Cam, I'd probably be arrogant too. I do like that he always gives the touchdown balls to the kids so that shows some heart. I'm cracking up about you just learning to dab. YouTube for the win! There are some really funny videos of there of people doing it. 

TTC-good luck with that temp rise. Looks promising.


----------



## alihill1109

Hi Ladies!~
Eek, I missed a lot! I had a business trip to CO all last week and I was just completely exhausted at the end of every day so really didn't go online, save to check email. 

But WOW! What an exciting few days !

Spud - huge congratulations to you!!! Seren Eloise is so beautiful, as is her name. So thrilled for you! I'm happy that the birth went well, and I hope you are doing well too. :) 

Lee - Hooray for your mom being cancer free, that's so great. I hope 2016 is the best year for you yet. 

Wish - Sorry about the Pats (I'm a fan as well.) So close. But at least you have the news of your Ace to cheer you up! I hope the transfer goes well and that this is your lucky cycle!! come on Ace!

Vonn - sounds like you are making the right decision with a donor. Very excited for you too - really hope for you that this does the trick.

Lan - Rand is absolutely adorable :) 

Hello to everyone else! 

AFM - no more scans since 6 weeks, I have another one at 10 weeks. I'll also be doing the Panorama blood test at this time. Has anyone done this or something like it? We aren't going the amnio unless the blood tests are questionable ( no CVS on the island.) My OB also doesn't think the Nuchal Fold sonogram isn't very reliable so she isn't recommending this, just the blood test. 
I'm really exhausted and my boobs look like Dolly Parton, but other than that, I'm doing well. Some nausea here and there, but I think I dodged a bullet with that. Some weird smell aversions (dill, chicken, garlic, and greasy fried foods..) Craving only fruits, veggies, and cottage cheese. Really missing my occasional glass of wine. DH had some the other night and I literally smelled his wine breath to get my fix, lol. 

I'm also dealing with a bit of nervousness regarding the Zika virus.it's not here yet but I am taking precautions. Luckily I will be traveling for most of my 1st and a lot of my 2nd trimesters so while this will be a bit intense, it's also quite a relief. 

I was chuckling while reading your posts on baby names - my husband and I don't agree on ANYTHING, me being American and he British. We have totally different opinions on names. I bought a baby name book with 100k names in it the other day, hopping that would be enough for us to choose from! 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you!! me too - sheesh!

what is the name of that book? My husband just read one with that plotline, I wonder if it's the same. DH's college roommate/good friend grew up with that kid in Newark, went to the same schools and such, and knew his whole history. Crazy stuff.

I don't know if Peyton used the HGH - I tend not to think so b/c he does seem like such a good ole boy.
I do LOVE that all of the Panthers give kids a football when they get a TD. So adorable! And I love how he just has a good time playing the game.


----------



## penelopejones

Hi everyone! 

Wish, good luck with Ace! We'll all be waiting to hear. 

Ali, I didn't get the Panorama test but I did the Harmony test. I'm assuming they are similar. I didn't have to do a nuchal screen or even the superduper ultrasound (the one for us oldsters) at 18 weeks because the results were good. 

Terri, glad you are digging out! We really only got a few inches here but with the alternating freezing rain and snow, and then the melting and refreezing, the roads have been bad. I stayed in for three days straight! Finally the roads were okay today. 

Ah, football. I'm not a huge football fan myself but I watch enough of it with DH around. My husband is a Panthers fan so it is sort of exciting to see them go so far this year. This is why he has suggested "Cam" for the baby's name (and just Cam). DD suggested "Blankie" tonight for a name. ;) 

I want to know the name of Terri's book, too! I'm always looking for something good to read and a tearjerker can be cathartic... 

I hope you figure your cycle out, TTC! 

Vonn, still hoping this could be your cycle--and if not, glad the vitex is working. I used it to help conceive DD as I had a short luteal phase and kept spotting after 10 or 11 days past O.


----------



## terripeachy

The book I'm reading is called The Short and Tragic Life of Robert Peace by Jeff Hobbs. Jeff was his roommate at Yale (I'm getting through it=more details). I really can't stop reading it. Wish2-That is probably the same book.

It was on the NPR Best of 2014 list. They have a really neat navigator on NPR, where you can search for the type of book by genre. Here is the link: NPR Best of 2015

This is the one for 2015, but if you change the 15 to a 14 you can find last year's list. I like the 2014 list because the books are usually in the library when I feel like reading them. The newer books are usually on hold or all checked out.


----------



## Fezzle

ali- I did the Harmony test which was similar to the Panorama one, though that was after getting a high risk (1 in 76) from the NT screening. But, apparently the NT result is so heavily influenced by age as a base rate, you're likely to get a 'false positive' once you're a certain age, you might as well just go to the blood tests (though if they're only available privately the cost is something to consider too).


----------



## Wish2BMom

ali - so glad things are going well for you! good luck with your testing. 

terri - yep, that's the book. I think he enjoyed it.

Pj - sounds like someone is already going to have the nickname 'blankie' regardless of his actual name!


----------



## penelopejones

Lol, Wish... it just reminds me of Michael Jackson's son. Maybe that's how he got that nickname too.


----------



## Taurus8484

Oh she is gorgeous Spud.....hows it going with 2???

Gosh I cant even remember the first few weeks with a newborn and a toddler...its a blur lol...just remember it gets better xx


----------



## penelopejones

Terri - Thanks for pointing me to that NPR Best Books page! I just checked it out and it looks great. I usually read on my Kindle but I find Amazon isn't very good at recommending interesting books after you've read something. This should keep me busy for quite a while!


----------



## Spudtastic

HI ladies.

Wish - I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Frozen Ace just has to make him/herself comfy in there. 

Terrible - oh that book sounds sad. I couldn't read it at the moment. My dad would tell me to not be so silly but I'd be in tears. 

Vonn - I'm hoping that your longer luteal phase is good news. So even if it's not a bfp this cycle I hope it will help you get one soon. I've been hoping for a bfp though.
Ali - I didn't do the harmony test or equivalent but that's because I didn't believe my munchkin would make it to the 13 week scan. When she did I decided to wait for the result which was 1 in 5400 for downs. As the test here is expensive I decided I was happy with that ratio.

Pj - blankie is sweet lol. My daughter wanted to call her sister 'girl'.

Taurus - I'm loving having two and seeing the differences already but the logistics are a challenge as dh works too much. My parents are here which us great too. IsLA is loving being a sister.


----------



## Spudtastic

Another cute photo....
 



Attached Files:







2016-01-28 17.13.52.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - I almost forgot. Here's my journal link..
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/d...e-join-me-no-diets-just-healthy-lifestyl.html


----------



## terripeachy

Spudtastic said:


> HI ladies.
> 
> Terrible - oh that book sounds sad. I couldn't read it at the moment. My dad would tell me to not be so silly but I'd be in tears.

I'm going to blame autocorrect. HA!!HA!!
Seren is the cutest. Thanks for sharing that picture with us, and your link. I'll check it out. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHAHA was that deleted?? that's awesome!

spud - serene is just gorgeous!! she looks so...serene! :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - oh my. Yes EVERY time autocorrect changes your name to terrible. I think I should start calling you peachy instead.


----------



## penelopejones

Such a sweet pic. I love the little knitted romper!


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks peachy, wish and pj. I was lucky to win a new born photosession so I have some lovely photos of seren and Isla.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ah sorry - I added an extra 'e' on to the end of her name. I was just lulled by how peaceful she looked! 
that's an awesome win!

vonn - how are you doing? any sign of a BFP or AF yet?

interesting plans for the weekend? I'm going shopping with some friends tonight and then dinner while the hubbies head to a basketball game. Maybe I can pick up some cute new boots or shoes! I'm always on the hunt for the best pair of jeans ever, too. Though I think I found them in the skinny long jeans at Gap. At least best skinnies.


----------



## Lee37

Hi ladies, dropping in to let you know I got my:bfp: today! :baby: :happydance: It came as a total surprise as i did not think it was going to happen this month. The test line was dark before the control line appeared!! Hoping that's a good sign! :yipee::yellow:


----------



## somedayisnow

Lee, that's wonderful. Did you have any symptoms?


----------



## alihill1109

Wohoo Lee!! Congratulations!!!! This is so exciting, I hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months!:happy dance:

Thanks for all the advice on the blood tests, really appreciate it. My insurance actually covers most of it so we're going to do it - and my ob/gyn thought that the NT was not as accurate as the blood test so I think we may skip that. I'm really not that worried about it at the moment, but that might change after I give the blood sample. 

Wish - I have all fingers crossed for you and Ace!!! 

Spud - Seren is just beautiful! How nice that your parents are there to help, and that she's got a great big sister too. I'm sure they will be great friends :) 

Ugh this zika virus panic is making me a bit crazy! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, Lee!!! Congratulations!!! :wohoo: :ninja: :happydance:
I hope for a sticky one for ya!! Yes - symptoms please!

ali - thanks so much! I have to look into this zika virus thing - I've seen it all over the place but don't really know what it is. 
How have you been feeling so far?


----------



## Vonn

Lee--congrats on your bfp!!! That is so exciting! Why didn't you think it would happen this month? What dpo did you test on? Here's wishing you the stickiest bean possible!

Ali--the zika virus is pretty scary. I haven't learned a lot about it, but the fact that birth defects can be so severe even most don't even know they've been infected is very scary. 

Wish--how are you feeling?!?!?

Someday--anything happening with you? 

Spud--adorable pic!

Terrible Terri--is the snow gone yet?

AFM--got AF this morning. Been having some cramping all day, which I don't usually get. Yuck. I can go in on day 4 for my mock cycle baseline, which I am thankful for cuz otherwise I'd need to get blood draw at hospital & ultrasound at a radiology clinic on Sunday. This way, on Monday I can go to the ObGyn clinic I am using for monitoring. One step closer!


----------



## terripeachy

Lee- congrats!!! What a complete surprise. So glad the line is dark. This is it for you, babe. I'm overjoyed. 

Vonn-sorry AF is here but it's the little things that count. This is it for you too. I just know it!

Wish2-have a great shopping weekend and I hope you find he exact boots and skinnies you're looking for. Have fun!

AFM-the schools have been closed all week and the roads are pretty much clear. There are huge piles of snow remaining at driveways and intersections so it's still a bit dicey if you aren't familiar with the neighborhood. I'm happy it's the weekend. We have day drinking planned for tomorrow with friends and bunch on Sunday. It'll be good to be outside. Oh, I finished my fast and lost 8 pounds. Crazy, but ok. I'm gaining them back with meat and cheese. It's all good.


----------



## Lee37

Tks ladies! :flower: I was sure I was out as I felt the worst I have ever felt around O and figured we had missed BDing at the right time. I also had preAF spotting arrive right on time, but it was a little different as it was very red then tapered off over a few days, vs getting gradually heavier. I've also had cramps (now more like a squeezing and stitching) sore bbs, weepiness and fatigue. Just figured it was due to pms and working doubles. Nice surprise for sure! :baby::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats, Lee! That's great news. 

The zika virus thing is really scary. I've been reading conflicting information about whether or not it might take off in the US. Some say it is less likely to be a huge problem because we have air conditioning and most people leave their windows closed... but that's assuming you don't spend any time outside! Here in North Carolina we get tons of mosquitos in the summer. It's to the point where I don't like hanging out in our backyard once it gets warm. One more thing to worry about. :( 

Glad things are moving along for you, Vonn!


----------



## somedayisnow

Lee- sticky dust for you :dust: 

Vonn - sorry about af. I was hoping we'd both get lucky this time but I'm pretty sure I'm following you into IVF -land. I'm 11dpiui and I think the only thing keeping af at bay is the progesterone I'm on. I find out for sure on Sunday when I get my blood drawn, so until then I'm going into the denial mode and dreaming of a surprise bfp.


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Lee xx


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Lee! That's a great line! Fx for a healthy and happy pregnancy, birth and baby!


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Lee! 

AFM - I'm 6 weeks from the MMC and still no AF. I'm so ready.


----------



## Wish2BMom

On my phone so will be brief - someday, you're not out yet!

Terri - shopping was too successful, though no skinnies. Going to stick with Gap. Got boots, though. :)

Vonn - I'm sorry AF showed but I'm excited for your new plan to start!!

TTc - the worst test of patience is waiting for something of which you have no earthly idea about when I will show. I hope soon!!

Not too much going on here - slight this and that (same cramp in same spot, sore left boob, chin sorta breaking out, slightly scratchy throat, etc). Nothing I can count on!!


----------



## somedayisnow

Unfortunately, I'm out. Even the progesterone couldn't keep my period at bay. Onto plan B: get a second job and save up for IVF.


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry to hear Someday. I think your plan is a good one. Do you have any ART coverage or is it all up to you?


----------



## somedayisnow

No coverage beyond IUI so it's all up to me. The bright side, if I can find one, is that I have about $5000 worth of follistim sitting in my fridge, so that leaves me to raise about $15K for the procedure. I'm also going to check out a place in Mexico which is about $7000.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Aw someday, I'm sorry. What happened with moving home??


----------



## somedayisnow

Moving home is still an option and it's not the worst option but honestly I'd rather not. I was on the phone with my NP and she thinks I should give it one more IUI but I don't know if I'm up for it. It's not really a money issue since I've reached my out of pocket max for the year. This failed cycle was my first on follistim, produced 5-6 mature follicles and lots of small ones (clomid only produced one, and menopur produced two max), so they think follistim is "my" drug. I honestly don't know what I'm going to do.


----------



## Lee37

Someday- Sorry to hear :hugs: 

Wish - if that sore left boob isn't usual for you then it sounds very promising!! FX :dust::dust::dust:

Vonn - wishing you lots of luck and :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

someday - I gotcha. At least they know that they can use follistim with IVF as well. That'll get you lots of good ones to harvest! :) Then maybe you only have to do one round of IVF and freeze some and use those if you need to.

lee - thanks! it's not really sore like it was last time. Only when I poke it in certain spots. Seriously, I don't have much for symptoms to speak of, yet my brain is still like 'I think we got this'. I hate that b/c Friday is going to come and I could be really disappointed.
Though I do have to say that I couldn't keep straight whose piece was whose playing Trivial Pursuit yesterday. It was like I had a bottle of wine or something. Last time I was pregnant, I was doing the same flaky things.

Facetimed with my mom yesterday. She's so cute about all of this stuff now, now that I've let her in. She's taking me by surprise - she's actually getting into the science of it all and keeping her emotions at bay really well. She asked what comes next for me and I told her we have the test on Friday. But I said I was caught between telling her if it was positive, b/c I don't want her to be busting at the seams to announce that I'm pregnant. And if anything happens between now and 12-13 weeks, I don't want her heart to break. But she was REALLY good and said that she totally understands that a positive test is only the first step and that there are so many other things that need to happen before announcements are made. I'm so happy!! So I CAN tell her and there's no additional pressure, but support instead! <3


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-I like the flakiness of your game playing. I can't wait until Friday. That's cool that your mom is being super supportive with you. I know it was such a relief when you told her.

Someday-I agree with Wish2, at least you know that you have success on follistim. It's seriously the little things that can make a difference.

Vonn-How did your scan/bloodwork go?

Lee-nice to see you get that ticker up so quickly. You're back in the game!

AFM-Had a fun Saturday in Annapolis 'day drinking' with my high school homies. They were telling me that I was in the rich part of town growing up, and blah blah. I was like 'huh?' They all had cars, and I was riding the bus, so that was news to me. hee hee. Sunday, my hubs and I went to church and then we went out for brunch, and then we just took it easy after our day out. Now I need to clean the house because we're having people over on Sunday for the superbowl. I can't wait to eat and cook, and cheer!

:wave: to everyone else! Hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## Vonn

Lee--I'm so excited for you! Do you go in soon for an appt or beta?

Wish--I love your positive attitude, you got this! And having mom on board is huge. Glad she's being awesome. 

Terri--it's kinda weird to explore the perceptions we have growing up. Or even revisit places from our past. I recently was back in the high school I went to & it was a pretty crazy feeling. I loved high school & am so grateful I had a good experience. I know some have a terrible time. You are livin' the life!

Someday--I'm sooo sorry this IUI didn't work. It's always a blow, every time. I love that you responded so well to follistim, that is a great sign that you would stim well if you wanted to try IVF with your eggs. Are you considering that? Obviously, it's much cheaper than DE. But more risky, of course, since those eggs need to be good. Doing chromosomal testing would ensure that, but would add cost. Decisions, decisions!

AFM--picked up the estrogen pills yesterday and the pharmacist asked me if I knew that the instructions say use vaginally even they are meant to be oral. 3x a day. Ugh. Bring out the panty liners! 

I am at dr right now. Got to meet the same dr my sister is going to, that's kinda crazy! After being here for an hour, I now find out they can't do even close to same day lab results. WTF! I am so annoyed, I know I explained what I would need and they never told me it would up to three days for all the results. This is not good, glad it's the mock cycle, not the real deal. I just hope it doesn't push us back a whole cycle.


----------



## Wish2BMom

now THAT is annoying, vonn - ugh. Must we be patient at EVERY step in this process?? I hope it doesn't push you out a cycle either. So you do this mock cycle and then it's the real one?

time for some S4 - hold on to your hats...

I just looked up my symptoms from last May and I guess I'm feeling sorta similar, to a lesser degree:

1) head rushes if I would get up too quickly or move my head too quickly - happens anyway but seemed to happen much more often and with lesser 'swift' movements - I guess this was the biggest one and I really CANNOT attribute it to this, completely, b/c it seemed so slight and i've felt some when i got AF too.
2) mild AF cramps all this week, mostly at night. Again, didn't know if this was the progesterone or bfp or what. It really felt like my body wanted to have AF but the crinone wasn't letting it.
3) SORE boobs, came and went. Actually 'went' this morning when I woke up and I was pissed! But they are back now. Hugging will make me want to punch someone. Again, figured this was the progesterone.
4) I did check my CP the last couple of days and it's been high, but it also feels hard. i think it's supposed to be soft. CP isn't really something you can depend on anyway, but I was dying for hints.

This time:
No real AF-like cramps yet. Just one little niggle on my lower right side, same spot every time. 
Boobs are not severely sore yet. They might be getting there, though.
Had a weird dizzy spell the other day when DH and I were driving, rounding a corner and we were both looking left and he stopped short - that sent me into a spin. Weird.
My CP is definitely high, though. 
Also, as I mentioned earlier, my brain is already thinking that it's positive. My heart doesn't want to pay any attention to that. It thinks my brain is nuts.


----------



## penelopejones

Sounds promising, Wish! Can't wait until Friday! 

Vonn, I hope you can stay on track despite the labs issue. You've gone through so much red tape already with this process! 

Someday, I'm sorry the IUI didn't work out. But it sounds like you've got a good attitude and a good plan in place. 

I just got a book manuscript in the mail to review that's a cultural history of fertility in the last century. I'm sure I'll be learning lots of interesting tidbits to post here! I agreed to review it mainly because the topic hit home. 

Terri, I downloaded the kindle version the book you recommended and started reading it last night. I like it so far! I just wish I could read more than a chapter of a book before I pass out these days. :) Mostly I read while DH is puttering around on his phone and delaying getting ready for bed, and I have to prod him to get up and brush his teeth so I can go to sleep!


----------



## Lee37

Wish - Boob soreness coming and going sounds promising..are they more sore at night..? Mine have been doing that, and did that last BFP too! Im so hoping this is it for you!!! 

Vonn - :hugs: Hope this doesn't throw the timing off.

AFM - We have house guests and are super busy with work right now. Im hoping to get a few min alone to call the midwife tomorrow and see about getting a first ultrasound scheduled, not sure how soon I can do that but the sooner the better. Also I tested again and the test line was dark before the whole test was even wet..definitely different from last BFPs!


----------



## Vonn

Penelope--that is so interesting about the book you have to review! What is your area of research/teaching? Any name decisions? I don't know if I actually wrote this, but at one point I thought of Tristan. Did I already share that? I can't keep track!

Fezzle--what's happening with you? You are getting close!

Wish--I love how organized you are ab your S4! I would be the same way. I'm sure you have changed your mind 5 times since you wrote that. It's so hard to feel certain--we want to be positive, but also protect ourselves from disappointment. Not long until you can smile with relief!

Lee--awesome line porn! Settle in, sticky bean.


----------



## Wish2BMom

:rofl: Vonn, you know me so well!! as of yesterday afternoon, I was already like 'dammit, I'm out' - I was (TMI alert - if we have that amongst us anymore...) cleaning out the Crinone in the shower and a bit of it was tinged. Not red, not pink, just not white. So just from THAT, I assumed I was starting to spot and that AF would arrive on time. I don't know how that would be possible b/c I'm completely jacked up on progesterone right now - double what they normally have me on. And when I'm on a single dose and not preg, I make it to 14dpo. So I'm just off my rocker and yes, trying to guard myself from being to optimistic.

when is your first scan for the mock cycle? today or tomorrow?

soooo, preggos - question on when you start feeling fatigue. Is it like you are exhausted earlier in the night and could fall asleep for the rest of the night until morning, or falling asleep early in the night for a cat nap, but then are awake later in the evening?

Lee - love the line porn! That's a strong line, you must be elated! The boobs - actually I feel them more during the day, so far. They are just now starting to get sore. Well, the right one is catching up. But it's not to the point where I need to squeeze my pillow close to me to sit up in bed yet (that was so bad last time). Could be from me squishing them to check all day too! Good thing I work from home! :haha: I'm going into the office tomorrow, I'm going to have to remember I'm in front of people! The small cramps, i feel more at night, though. Probably b/c I've stopped moving around so much.

PJ - wow, how interesting! so this is a manuscript = not published yet? You'll have to let us know how it is!

someday - do you already have plans for your 2nd job or what are you going to look into?


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-A few more days now and we'll ALL know. I'm still liking the dizzy car ride and the forgetting people's game markers. What about dreams/nightmares? Those are my faves. 

Lee-Wow, that is a dark line. And you know I'm not good at seeing lines, but that one is coming in loud and clear!

penelope-Which book? Pretty Girls, Robert Peace, Perfume Collecter, ISIS? hee hee. I know it's not the last one, but that is on my book list after I finish Robert Peace. I've had a lot of success with books lately, surprisingly.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I typically have pretty vivid dreams on a regular basis anyway, so it's hard to tell. I think last Friday I had a dream that my Mom fell from this high brick tower in this run down building - I watched her just fall and fall so I jumped after her to meet her down there. That was HORRIBLE. It ended when I landed softly near her, like I could fly and land at will.
Then Sat morning I awoke to a dream with...um..go ahead and laugh.....Gronk. Doing dirty things. :blush:
I DEFINITELY remember feeling a ton randier last time I was preggo!


----------



## terripeachy

That's it. You're prego. HA!!HA!! Oh wait..I have those same dreams of Gronk. BWAAHAAA!! J/k.


----------



## Vonn

You ladies are cracking me up today!! Love it. :haha::thumbup:

I was so stressed out/irritated/nervous yesterday. The clinic I was at for US & labs at 9am called me at 2:45pm to say they couldn't find the clinic name or fax # for where they were supposed to send results. WTF. At that point I was livid. I had given the dr the order form with everything explained on it including that results need to be sent in the morning. And on top of it, the CNY-F people did not get back to me all day. No reassurance, no new plan, no confirmation that my vmail & portal message even got through. They are gonna drive me to be a total stalker! This morning I got a call that I can still move ahead with the estrace suppositories. I was on my way to work, so I was glad I had put the bottle in my bag. So after all that stress, I can still move forward with the mock cycle. WHEW!!!!!! Damn, this process can be stressful...even when I'm not counting on my dumb eggs. Time for me to chill out. Thanks for reading my crazy..... :wacko: Love you gals!


----------



## Wish2BMom

that is Grade A annoying!! How is it possible that these offices can't keep things straight?? Especially when you spoon-feed it to them?
Glad you can move forward, though! March is right around the corner for your REAL cycle!!!

can you imagine if dreams about Gronk were the 'key' to knowing you were preg?? hahahaha


----------



## Vonn

Wish2BMom said:


> can you imagine if dreams about Gronk were the 'key' to knowing you were preg?? hahahaha

I'd (happily) take it! :winkwink:


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello ladies.

Lee - congratulations.:wohoo::holly::holly: nice line porn .

Wish - I popped on to see if you had any results yet but I see Friday is the day. 
As for sore boobs I didn't get any sore boobies until 12 weeks with Seren. With Isla they were doing their own thing before I got my bfp. So one sore boob must be a great sign ......one boob in each camp so to speak. 

Someday - I'm sorry the iui didn't work. Could you be tempted to do another one on follitism? 

Pj - it sounds like you have a great job. 

Vonn - sorry to hear the clinic was frustrating. I'm super excited for you this year.

Terri - what is gronk? My guesses are sex or wine. 

Afm - I think I have to go to the doctors today with a chest infection. I've had it 4 weeks now and it hasn't got better.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Spud-I hope you don't have a chest infection, but going to see the doctor is the best way to know. Thanks for stopping by.

Gronk is a man, I mean, tall drink of water. His name is Rob Gronkowski and he's an amazing football player for the NFL, New England Patriots (Wish2's team). I'm sure she can find a picture of him and post it. I'm a smidge busy this afternoon.


----------



## Wish2BMom

spud, meet Gronk:

https://cbsboston.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/rob-gronkowski2.jpg?w=262&h=316

and

https://www.eonline.com/eol_images/...029-634-Cover_Gronk-Rob-Gronkowski-kitten.jpg

maybe this just cured your chest cold too?

and good call on the boobs! thank you!


----------



## Taurus8484

Ooohhhh I like gronk


----------



## somedayisnow

Spud- I hope you feel better soon.

Wish- I'm so excited for you. Things are looking up.

Lee- that's some beautiful line porn you have there.

Vonn- I'm sorry you're dealing with even more unneeded stress. Is stress ever needed? I hope the clinic gets its act together.

Terri- How's my boy, Fun? :dog:

afm - I spoke with my RE yesterday and he definitely thinks I need IVF. So I contacted the fertility clinic at USC and got a quote of $15K-ish. I'm also going to put some feelers out to clinics in Barbados ($6000), Mexico ($7000), Barcelona (I have no idea $$), and Canada (again no idea $$). Please let me know if anyone has any recommendations about the places I listed or others.

I'm looking for a part-time and evening and weekend job. The more hours the better. It doesn't have to be glamorous, just brings in as much extra cash as possible. Last night I started to google, "jobs no one wants to do but pays well" :haha: but got distracted by a call from my boss (we're in grant hell right now). So at this point I'm open to anything as long as I don't have to 

1. take off my clothes (no one wants to see that!) :flasher:
2. smuggle drugs on *OR* in any part of my person :coffee:
3. cause the death of anyone or anything :gun:


----------



## Wish2BMom

:rofl: someday
where's your sense of adventure??


----------



## TTC74

somedayisnow said:


> Spud- I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Wish- I'm so excited for you. Things are looking up.
> 
> Lee- that's some beautiful line porn you have there.
> 
> Vonn- I'm sorry you're dealing with even more unneeded stress. Is stress ever needed? I hope the clinic gets its act together.
> 
> Terri- How's my boy, Fun? :dog:
> 
> afm - I spoke with my RE yesterday and he definitely thinks I need IVF. So I contacted the fertility clinic at USC and got a quote of $15K-ish. I'm also going to put some feelers out to clinics in Barbados ($6000), Mexico ($7000), Barcelona (I have no idea $$), and Canada (again no idea $$). Please let me know if anyone has any recommendations about the places I listed or others.
> 
> I'm looking for a part-time and evening and weekend job. The more hours the better. It doesn't have to be glamorous, just brings in as much extra cash as possible. Last night I started to google, "jobs no one wants to do but pays well" :haha: but got distracted by a call from my boss (we're in grant hell right now). So at this point I'm open to anything as long as I don't have to
> 
> 1. take off my clothes (no one wants to see that!) :flasher:
> 2. smuggle drugs on *OR* in any part of my person :coffee:
> 3. cause the death of anyone or anything :gun:

Try this thread for info on out of country IVF. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/2233749-inconceivable-beyond.html


----------



## Vonn

Taurus8484 said:


> Ooohhhh I like gronk

Cracking me up!!

Someday--My guess is the best money in part-time jobs is in waitressing (or bartending, if you have that knowledge). I worked at a department once as a part-time job, and decided retail is a terrible idea because all you do is look at things to buy all day long. I did not have the discipline required. I also worked at a gym as a part-time gig in grad school. That pays crap, but you get a free membership (money saved if you currently pay for one) & you are in a gym, which means you might work out more since you'll be around it. Right now I have a part-time gig that's perfect for me. I got it from someone I met on a grant through my job, so it's more "professional" work, which means I make $35/hr rather than $10/hr. I don't work a ton of hours, so it's not a ton of money, but it's also some money without having to work a ton of hours, if ya know what I mean. 

I don't know how inclusive the prices are you've mentioned or if they are for OE (own egg) or DE (donor egg) & I don't want to be pushy about the clinic I am using, but here I go...sorry, can't help myself!! CNY Fertility charges $3,900 for OE IVF. That does not include medication. They also charge $825 for monitoring (which is way cheaper than I can find to pay out of pocket near me). They have a clinic in Albany, which would be a long but not impossible drive if you are from western Mass & came home for a couple weeks. But maybe you can find cheap monitoring near you now. One thing that's really nice about their cost is that they will store any remaining embryos & do FETs free for a year (not including meds or monitoring, which are both less with FETs). This is a great feature for those who may require more than one try to get a sticky bean. 

https://www.cnyfertility.com/financial/

Also, RMFC in Colorado Springs has a program for 35+ where you pay as you go. $2000 for stimming (not including meds), $2000 for retrieval & growth, $1,000 for transfer. If at any point something doesn't work, you don't pay for the next part(s). https://www.rmfcfertility.com/fit-ivf-info.html 

By the way, can you order medication, saying it's for an IUI ('cause those are covered for you, right?), then cancel the IUI and then use the meds for IVF? That would be awesome!

AFM--I started my estrace vag suppositories. They are green pills, which makes for an interesting, ahem, situation.


----------



## somedayisnow

Wish- I've watched to much _Locked Up Abroad_ and _Life Behind Bars_ to suddenly get "adventurous." :argh:

TTC - thanks for the link. I'll check out the thread. So far the initial costs of IVF is low (or lower compared to the US) but then add the cost of travel, hotel, car rental, etc., it starts to add up BUT it still might make better financial sense, especially if I end up needing multiple cycles.

Vonn - I'll check out both clinics. I live in SoCal but I'm from right outside Boston, so I'd have to stay in Albany. Do you know how much they charge for chromosomal testing? I also like the idea of the pay as you go clinic in CO. Why did you end up choosing the on in NY? Ideally, I want to try with my own egg but donor embryo is definitely not out of the question. I just need to wrap my mind around it first.

Re: Part-time job. I've never done waitressing or bartending before but years ago I was on call staff for a catering company. Honestly, I love the idea of working from home but I want both a great hourly rate PLUS as many hours as I can get. People in hell want slurpees so I'll settle for what I can get. :haha:

I'm also going to cut back on non necessities like cable, and scale back on my cell phone plan. No more eating out, and no little extras. Every penny counts.


----------



## TTC74

Someday - I know what you mean bc I've looked into it to. On the thread, a lot of people go to Czech Republic but some people go elsewhere. Some go through reprofit. Others not. So, it's just a wealth of information. Good luck regardless of your choice!


----------



## penelopejones

Wow, lots going on today! 

I had to look up Gronk, too. I thought it was a slang term for :sex:. Not sure if Gronk is really my type... but I will say people can say what they want about Cam Newton but I wouldn't mind having a preggo dream about him and his pants. :rofl: (Did you all see these? https://img.washingtonpost.com/wp-a...01-31/AP/Super_Bowl_Football-0cc1e.jpg&w=1484). 

I'll let you guys know how the book is. So far I've just read the boring academic introduction but I hope it will get more interesting. It's already been accepted by the press but they want me to write the blurb on the back for it. 

About fatigue in early pregnancy.... all of the above! I would sometimes pass out early and then be up a bit late, but other times I'd just crash early. I'm still feeling sleepy a lot--I never really got over it this time around, although it's not as bad as the first trimester was. 

Vonn, my husband actually suggested Tristan! It's on my maybe list. Our last name starts with Ch- and I feel like the Tr- sound makes it kind of hard to pronounce. At this point I feel like I'm just being too picky because I have minor issues with all the names we've sort of listed. DH's latest suggestions have been initial names and I'm not a big fan of those...

Terri - I'm reading the Robert Peace book. I'm always impressed when writers can take actual events and make it into a compelling narrative, like a fiction book. Of course I just googled Robert Peace and found out how he died and now I've kind of ruined it for myself. ;(


----------



## Spudtastic

Ha ha ha OK Gronk dreams are a good sign.

I've been to the docs. I have mastitis too so I generally feel like crap. Temperature, nausea etc.

Would dreaming about this be a bad sign?.....
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1454466692662.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Spudtastic

Sorry.....should have added a tmi warning.


----------



## Fezzle

This thread has been busy! I've been busy at work- I have 3 more weeks to go after this one. It should taper off, but right now I feel like I'm working more than usual just to make sure everything is taken care of before I leave and especially if I ended up leaving sooner for some reason. I'm definitely feeling more tired at work now and also have a lot more weight on my pelvis. I've been getting 'lightning crotch' occasionally where I thought I might have a UTI, but all was clear at my 34 week appointment yesterday.

Outside of work, all is chaotic as well. Our kitchen is set to be installed 22-26 Feb, so hopefully the bulk of that will be done before the baby comes. But, we also have to arrange other people involved with the kitchen like the electrician, gas man and flooring guy so that's been stressful. DH has been painting the nursery and that's looking good now. We should have the furniture delivered tomorrow but need to wait until the electrician is done putting things under the floor there and the new carpet is down to set up the furniture. We also still need to get a new (used) car- that's the plan for this weekend- and a car seat and base. So, it's all coming together but still so much to do in the next 5.5 weeks, and that's if she waits until her due date to come out! We have done the hospital tour now and have most of what needs to come with us to the hospital together- I just need to wash the baby things and repack it all into a few smaller bags.

Hope you're all doing well- we have a careers event for the 3rd years today and I'm one of the organisers, so need to go but will catch up with everyone and your IVFs and your pregnancies and your Gronks later!


----------



## TTC74

Desperately waiting on AF. Praying that the tiny remnants of hcg in my urine won't hold her back. They're almost not enough to see anything on an FRER but def there on a wondfo. The wait is excruciating.


----------



## terripeachy

penelope-Why, why did you read about him? I purposefully avoided it because I didn't want to know. I'm a little more than halfway through and still chugging along. Keep us updated on the names decision.

someday-So much research to do...it's exhausting, but I have also heard that the thread TTC mentioned is a good one. I've never gone there, but it can't hurt to scope it out.

Spud-See...why did you have to go and ruin our happy Gronk thoughts with that scary picture? You're killing me. hee hee.

Taurus-Fun is doing well. He was kind of nervous about the snow during the big snowstorm, but once we shoveled the driveway, he was happy and running. Now that it's melted (and hopefully will be gone today since it's 60 and raining), he likes walking on top of it and eating it. Thanks for asking. How are your boys getting along?

Lee-when is your appointment?

Wish2-We're one day closer to Friday. Yeah!!

:wave: to everyone else.


----------



## pirate1974

I'm 41 trying for #2. I'm like clockwork, i never have a late period and today I'm 2-3 days over but BFN!! I'm starting to get worried i'm going through menopause because I had a weird light period for my last AF, and now it's late (which it never is) and a BFN. UGH!!! i hate being old.

UPDATE: AF just came, 2 days late. so, I'm out. booo! The good news about AF being (uncharacteristically) late is that it pushed my ovulation back this month and I'll be back from my business trip to get it done! Silver lining!


----------



## Lee37

Welcome Pirate! :flower: Wishing you lots of luck with ttc :dust:

Someday - Im still laughing!! :haha:

Wish - you too! :haha: Btw, I think being randy is a great sign :thumbup: has been for me! Need some more S4 club details..any more symptoms..are you testing soon?

Terri- trying to decide where I want to go this time as Im not sure I want to go to the same place as last time or not.. I guess once my house guests leave I will get a chance to do some research, talk with DH and figure it out. What kind of dog is Fun? I love the name btw!! We have 3 shih tzus! :dog::dog::dog: 

TTC - Hope AF comes soon :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome, pirate! yup - old = sucks!! good luck with ttc - how long have you been trying? how old is #1? what's your story, morning glory? :)

spud. That's just not nice. I hope you feel better soon but sheesh.... :)

see?? vonn's our own wiki! you're awesome!

fez - you sure do not sit still, do you?? so much going on AND an impending baby!! take it easy, girlfriend!

lee - ugh, driving myself nuts with the 'it is/isn't' watch!! 
new:

Was watching a Vice special with DH on the couch the other night and HAD to fall asleep for a few mins in the middle of it. My eyes would not stay open. This was around 7pm at night (hence my question about fatigue). Got sleepy around the same time last night but managed to stay awake.
Stabby pains in my crotch for a few secs while driving into work today. 
No real 'cramps' but these really slight radiating soreness like near my hip flexors or groin joint or whatever. Almost like maybe I need to stretch.
Boobs are still very slightly sore - like, I'm aware of them and if I press them in directly from my nip, they are sore. And the left one from the side. But I can still hug.

sighhh....

I definitely don't feel 'normal' but not far from it.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi ladies! Popping in to say hi and catch up with everyone as I haven't been by in so long. So much has happened on here with you lovely ladies in the last few months. 

Off to read a proper catch up on you all, but wanted to say hi!


----------



## TTC74

Drum roll, please . . . AF is here! :yipee:


----------



## 5Miracles

SO happy to have found this site, and particular forum area for ladies in my age group! Wishing much healthy babydust to all!!!

:dust:


----------



## terripeachy

Wow...lots going on today. I go out to lunch for once and I come back to new people, old people (that's you Hope-J/K. <3 <3. I've missed you sooooo much!), everyone else. :haha:

Wish2-Dum dum dum...I can't take it anymore, and it's only Wednesday. this process is definitely making me practice patience for you. On Friday when you tell us you're prego, I'm drinking a glass of wine. I haven't had wine in a long time. When I went day drinking, I had cocktails or cranberry-sprite. You know that's my fave non-alcoholic drink. 

5Miracles/pirate-Welcome. Yeah, give us the scoop on everything!

TTC-Yes! You're lucky. My gf waited 5 months. I didn't want to say anything until you were in the clear.

Lee-Ok...I'll wait for your guest to leave as well. Now that I'm not doing fertility treatments I always wonder where I'm supposed to go if I were to get pregnant. My OB/GYN is no longer an OB, so I guess I'd just have to call someone out of the blue. Random. Fun(yun) is a pit bull mix. He's 40 pounds of spoled rotten, and he's brindle. Our two year anniversary together is coming up. We picked him up right after Valentine's last year, and surely didn't think he'd be staying with us. We adopted him in May when I realized the foster lady wouldn't let us return him. I kept trying! hee hee. I didn't know you had three dogs. Are they all the same age?


----------



## 5Miracles

Hi Terripeachy (and ladies! <3)

41 years young here :D Tossing our proverbial hats (back) into the TTC arena now that my husband has worked hard, and a 51 pound loss has effectively and drastically changed his overall health, including a low SA count/motility assessment he received last year...I'm a mom of two kids and 1 furbaby, an 80 pound golden lab who is also spoiled rotten ;)

Having some 'interesting' symptoms for over a week now--gonna test Friday :D...already had 3 BFN, but AF still hasn't arrived so I'm keeping hopes up! Speaking of which, I am an overall optimist and will be anyone's cheerleader--if that gets sickening, let me know!

I would also like to toast BFP's in this group--a cranberry-Sprite sounds _FABULOUS_!


----------



## PeasnCarrot

I sneaking in too, I've posted a hi in the wtt threads but it seems busier here. I'm 36 and DH is 38, we're planning to start trying for our first in either August or September this year. Until then I'll be a good girl and take my folic acid/conception vitamins and lurk here haha xx it's good to meet you all xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, no kidding! welcome new girls!

5 - i'm a cheerleader at heart too, as are many of us. So you're in good company. Especially when you find it hard to be your own, we're here for ya!

terri - I know, it's killing me. My whole ride home from the office (an hour's drive), I was having some slight cramping.

ttc - that's great news!! on with the next, get the show on the road, all that!

pj - what the heck with Cam's pants?!?! and his kid's name too. Yikes. The Chosen. Saying he is walking already at 1 month.

that is all. I'm sleepy.


----------



## 5Miracles

Wish2BMom said:


> 5 - i'm a cheerleader at heart too, as are many of us. So you're in good company. Especially when you find it hard to be your own, we're here for ya!

LOVE LOVE LOVE this! Thank you all:hug:


----------



## terripeachy

Hi peas and carrots. Welcome to the group! Can I ask why you're waiting? As an old girl, I would get started now, but I know people have things going on in their lives and they want to wait. I'm also pretty nosy too. ha ha.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, girls! :coffee:

5 - yeah, I was literally a cheerleader from 6th-12th grade. Even tried out in college but I'm not a peanut (5'8") and you need to be peanut-sized for college cheer. Oh well! :) I wasn't that good anyway, but I WAS the loudest!! and maybe the happiest! :)

lee - how are you feeling? I'm getting that 'things are worse at night' thing now... 

my brain was basically thinking last night that the test tomorrow is just red tape and things are happening. I was having cramps, radiating through my hips and boobs were a bit more sore. However exhausted I was at 4pm didn't seem to mean a damn thing when my eyes popped open at midnight and stayed that way for over an hour. Bad sleep the rest of the night so plenty of time to feel the aches and pains. I will be so shocked if tomorrow is not a positive. I really, really hate saying that b/c I'm ALL ABOUT hoping for the best but preparing for the worst, but my brain is already on to 'ok, hang on tight little one!'


----------



## Fezzle

Welcome, new people! :hi:


----------



## Vonn

Hi, peasncarrots, 5miracles, and pirate! Welcome to our group. 

Spud--I'm sorry you are so sick. Yuck. But you still have your sense of humor!

TTC--yay for AF!

Fezzle--you ARE superwoman! That's a lot going on. A new kitchen will be amazing, though. 

Wish--I LOVE what's going on with you! The cats seal the deal. They know, for sure. Can't wait for the result tomorrow afternoon to confirm. 

AFM--had my first appt with a therapist today ab my sugar addiction. It was very helpful and I will go back. I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Spudtastic

Welcome new ladies. I'm a cheerleader / perpetual optimist/see pregnancy symptoms everywhere person too. Technically I should leave this thread now because I've been lucky enough to conceive and birth my beautiful rainbow baby. But the ladies here are my friends and I'm sticking around until everyone else gets their little babies. It will happen. 

Wish - it's Friday here in nz. Can you test already?

Afm - been sick all week. Throbbing headache. Yesterday morning I was getting dd1 breakfast, feeding dd2, putting laundry on and cleaning the kitchen and my dad asks me why I'm not getting dh breakfast. 'But he'll go to work hungry' says my dad. Well wouldn't it be nice if everyone who was sitting down got their own breakfast. 

Oh yeah - 10 year wedding anniversary yesterday. Wow. Time flies.


----------



## Vonn

Sheesh. Welcome to the 21st century, dad! DH didn't make Spud breakfast and she doesn't go hungry all day. &#128521;


----------



## Spudtastic

Vonn - thanks he he. I'm glad the therapist went well. Sugar really is addictive. I'm trying to stop too. There are some great books by a couple of Australian authors (if you have time). 
David Gillespie - the sweet poison - the facts about what sugar does to you. I've just got it to read myself. But I know what it does and I know it's bad. I just need to scare myself. I also need to watch 'that sugar film'. 
Not sure this is helpful because I do realise that it's the therapy bit that is important. I'm glad the first session went well.


----------



## Lee37

Wish - these symptoms are great!! :happydance: I can barely stay awake once I sit down the last while, fatigue is good! Cramps are definitely good with no AF, especially if the cramps are different for you. I am crossing fingers and toes and praying for you! [-o&lt;

TTC- Yay!! :thumbup: On to a new cycle! 

Terri - Regarding where to go..I have no idea where I should go this time. Not sure I want to go to the same place...memories and all. I guess once our guests leave I can make some calls and see how I feel. Fun sounds super cute! Our oldest dog is 12, one is 5 and not sure totally on the other as he was a stray. 

Everyone looking forward to super bowl?


----------



## TTC74

This stinks! It was only short term heavy spotting. It lasted 2-3 hours at most.


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - that's great about therapy! I'm glad that it seems it will be helpful. Thankfully I don't have a sugar tooth but put some popcorn or Doritos in front of me and I'll basically bite hands if they try to take it away from me.

spud - Thanks for hanging around and rooting for us! I don't want you to go! :friends: I'm sorry you're still feeling crappy. Yes, I almost tested today. But I held strong and basically thought about how nervous I get holding that stick waiting for it to turn colors and it never does...
that's sorta funny about your Dad but my Dad would have received the most confused and pissed look from me! 

lee - great! thanks for weighing in. Yeah, still mildly crampy all day today but not too, too much like AF. Just a buzzing/pressure sensation with little cramps mixed in. Not normal PMS stuff - I never feel anything until AF actually gets here.
And I've been yawning since 2pm. I can't blame a caffeine crash anymore b/c I am only having 20% of the caffeine I usually do. I started this about a month ago and I love it b/c I never get the afternoon crash anymore! This just started this week...

ttc - ugh, more mysteries! maybe you'll start more later.


----------



## penelopejones

This all sounds very promising, Wish! 

Terri--I was googling to remind myself of the title of the book, so I searched for "Rob Peace," and then I saw an article about it and read the first paragraph and :( :( :( I guess I knew it was a sad ending but now I'm just trying to forget about it. The book is still good though so I dont' think it wrecked it. 

Welcome to Pirate, Peasncarrots, and 5miracles! 

So much going on on this thread I'm not sure what I've forgotten. TTC, could the spotting be implantation bleeding? Maybe? 

Vonn, I'm a total sugar addict too. And I've been terrible about it lately. I had a package of Sour Patch Kids and three chocolate turtles today alone! But I get hungry and I never plan ahead and then I just grab a snack while I'm running from one meeting to the next. Ugh. 

Glad you are sticking around, Spud! Don't leave us. 

AFM, I have my next midwife appointment on Tuesday and aside from that nothing much is going on. Suddenly I'll be 30 weeks and 10 weeks seems like awfully little time all of a sudden!


----------



## Taurus8484

So I get 5 minutes to myself today so turn the tv on and entertainment tonight is on and who is on there.......Gronk!!!! Never heard of him 2 days ago and there he was.....in all his shirtless glory....i did have a laugh out loud


----------



## somedayisnow

Wish - Good luck tomorrow :dust:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Hope everything goes great today. I guess you won't get your results until afternoon, though. this will be me, except it's hot tea. :coffee: 

Taurus-That's hilarious. It means you were in the right place at the right time. Not sure why they are still talking about him now that the Patriots are out of the running, but it's a nice visual.

AFM-I had literally two drops of red in the toilet and a smudge on the TP on the 23rd of January. I still haven't gotten a proper AF and I'm not sure what's going on. So...just the same report as usual, meaning nothing going on over here. Maybe I'm starting menopause. Who the freak knows, but it's not ruining my Superbowl party. I'm in two football pools, and my numbers are so-so. I would be happy to win even $50 but if not, friends, food and football are fun no matter what.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I went for my bloods this morning and then stopped at a drug store to get a test. I got the FRER with both the lines and the digi - both were BFN. Sooooo......I'm pissed/upset/confused/sad for my little Ace. 

terri - i am truly hoping you have a little surprise waiting for you. When is AF expected? 

taurus - that is a gift from God right there!! hahaha! yeah, he's been taking part in pre-Super Bowl shenanigans, he's just a big, fun-loving guy. His family has a party bus that they take to each home game and they tailgate like the best of them!! They even have fundraisers to 'party with the Gronkowskis' where you can win a chance to go on the party bus with Gronk and his brothers and party for a night. A true NE Patriot fan's dream!


----------



## TTC74

Sorry Wish. Was SO hoping for a BFP for you.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-:hugs: I don't know what else to say. 

This process is so gut and heart wrenching. You hope and you pray and you do everything you're supposed to to come up with a blank space staring back at you. I don't know how we (all of us) do it, honestly. I've never tried at something so many times to end up with nothing. But...there are people in worse situations than me, and my life is not bad, so I just keep chugging along. Hopefully you can do the same once you get your tears and anger out. Maybe your DH has two tix to the Gronk bus party and he was waiting to share with you tonight. Love ya! :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

Wish--I hate to cling to false hope, but could your urine not have been concentrated enough? I am holding out a little hope that the blood test will be different. But still want to give you huge hugs right now!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks, TTC. me too.

vonn - thanks. I mean, I guess - it was smu, though, and I made sure not to have anything after fmu (coffee or whatnot). I only had some water with my pills.

thanks, t, for always being there with a laugh! Can you imagine? "Just in case the results was negative, I got us tix to the Gronk bus!" :rofl:
I'll be ok. I don't know if there will be any tears. I'm honestly just stymied and angry. I'm done paying any attention to S4! S4 is retired!! And unless my boobs feel like they are being ripped off of my body, I'm not including that as a sign ever!
And yeah, i feel the same way about trying at the same thing so many times and failing. I feel like a fool, kinda. Not to say that we should, I just feel duped right now. I'm even pissed that I have a backache right now - I never do and I have no reason to so STOP!

But yes, I DO have a fantastic life otherwise - we are happy, healthy, good job (with a promo coming up in a month or so!!), we have tons of fun, we are financially comfortable so I could not ask for more. Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## Lee37

Oh Wish this is so unfair! I have had cycles where I was certain I would get a positive test, and didnt but I have been taken by surprise on my actual BFPs. I'm sorry :hugs:

Terri - I had drops of red blood in the toilet 7 days before AF was due, and then a little brown spotting which tapered off. Have you considered testing?

TTC - sorry to hear it was spotting. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks - yeah, i'm quite stymied. Just got the official call - it was 'completely negative'. So now we just figure out the next protocol and try again. I think I can start immediately. Yay for belly shots again! :hissy:


----------



## somedayisnow

Wish- I'm so sorry. I really hoped that this would be your time. :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

Wish--Damnit!! I am so ticked off for you right now. I thought for sure it would be a CP, if not a positive. I am sooooooo sorry this didn't work. I love your determination, though! Please do something nice for yourself this weekend. Retail therapy...wine therapy...massage therapy...all three!:kiss:

TTC--sorry it was just spotting. Your temps are headed in the right direction. Shouldn't be long now.


----------



## Taurus8484

So sorry wish xx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi ladies! Sorry I have been MIA lately and I still haven't caught up with all of you. I have had so much going on. Biggest on the agenda is we transferred our last frozen embryo on 2/1/16 so today I am 4dp5dt. I'm super confused about this photo the nurse sent. When I met with the Dr. before transfer he said the embryo was still expanding. Then when I got an email from the nurse with this photo she said the embryo had hatched already. From the looks of it though, you can see the Zona around it which means it hasn't hatched. I can't find any photos of embryos that look like this.

I have had lots and lots of cramping the last few days and of course started testing early yesterday but have been getting BFN. Today the cramping stopped and I had some EWCM which I always get at 9dpo before AF so I'm not feeling to hopeful. Yesterday I was walking with DH and got really dizzy and nauseous, but it must have been something else.

Anyway, I'm hoping and praying that we somehow get a BFP in the next couple days as this is our last embryo and our final chance with IVF. 

Wish - I'm so sorry about your results today. You sound so upbeat though and ready to jump back on that horse :)
 



Attached Files:







Embryo.jpg
File size: 124.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Vonn

Hope--I am so hopeful for you that this time is it!! All the signs sound great, I wouldn't discount them. But I know it's hard to be really, really deep, deep down optimistic when there have been so many disappointments. But if you didn't have hope you wouldn't have even tried, so hang on to that and test in a few days! :thumbup:

Sorry, can't help on the picture, though. If no one else knows, maybe call/email the dr's office and ask them for an explanation.


----------



## penelopejones

So sorry, Wish. :( We are all rooting for you! Same to you, Hope! 

The process is just so heart-wrenching... so many ups and downs. I think one of the worst feelings to go through is to get your hopes up about something and having them dashed time and time again. And I hate the blame women get for waiting too long to get pregnant or whatever... like you can just orchestrate your life perfectly and have everything happen when you are 25. Or when people suggest adopting as though that is an easy process (obviously that can take people through the wringer too)... Ugh. Anyway, I hope everyone enjoys the weekend and has some time to relax. 

I have a busy weekend as I'm cleaning out DD's clothes and I have two different friends coming to pick them up... and going to the farmer's market tomorrow morning to meet up with other friends. I'm usually not this social and as a major introvert it is unusual for me. We aren't doing anything special for Superbowl though. DH is working until 6:00 so he will just come home and we'll watch together.


----------



## Fezzle

Wish- I'm so sorry about your frozen ace! :hugs: I'm glad you have so many positive things to focus on. 

Hope- I have no idea about that picture. Fx for you!

Hope all of you football fans enjoy the Superbowl! I usually just enjoy the snacks that go with it. I'll be long asleep for it tonight though.

We got a new car today- a SEAT Leon. Bigger and newer than our current car which is a 2002 2 door Toyota Yaris, so once I get it on Wed., I can go get the car seat and then at least we'll have everything we need if this girl comes early. Hopefully she'll stay put until her due date though- we're still hoping the kitchen is done first! I have two more weeks of teaching work, then a week where I'm technically working but have no teaching or meetings so far, so I'm hoping for a few weeks of a break before she comes too!


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - I'm so sorry. Big hugs for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I really wish I could wave a wand for you and Ace.


----------



## Lee37

FX for you Hope! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## terripeachy

Hope- I think they take pictures first thing in the morning so by the time you have transfer something else us going on. To me, it looks like it's starting to hatch and that's why part off the shell is still there. No sense worrying about it at this point but I'm glad you wrote the letter. There is so much to be concerned about in general and the docs/nurses don't think the patients care enough to know the truth or exactly what is happening. I will keep my fx for you though. A few more days. So glad to have you back. 

AFM-the witch showed up this morning. No biggie. I'm drinking my wine with Wish2 and getting ready for the party tomorrow. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## TTC74

GL Hope! 

Sorry wish and Terri. 

Still waiting for AF over here. Sigh.


----------



## Lee37

Sorry Terri :hugs: Enjoy the wine and Super bowl

TTC - thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Hope - I'm keeping my fingers, toes and legs crossed for you. It was interesting to look at your photo knowing what it is. When you get your little one it can be the first photo in the album. Not many people can say they have a photo that early.

Ttc - I'm doing the aunt flo dance for you.


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - Sorry about af. I was secretly hoping for a surprise bfp for you.


----------



## Spudtastic

Taurus - I love your gronk story. You see him once you see him everywhere.

Fezzle - 35 weeks already. New car sounds great as does the kitchen. 

New ladies - thank you for your stories. I'm on my phone with a brief few minutes. I wish you swift and speedy bfps.

Lee - any more scans recently? When is your next one? 

Afm - life is busy. My parents are here which is really nice. I don't want them to go. Then winter is on it's way. Having said that the temp is in it's 30s (degrees celcius) and it's far too hot right now. Yep I'm typically English with my live for the weather.
I'm feeling better today too which is superb.


----------



## Spudtastic

And thank you everyone for saying you don't want me to go. I feel very wanted &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;.


----------



## Wish2BMom

happy weekend, ladies

hope - :dust: for you!!! good luck!! I asked about the hatching too, b/c on my day 3 transfers, we've had assisted hatching. I asked if that was necessary for the day 5 frozen we transferred and she said nope, they are already starting to hatch at that point. That looks like what is happening in the lower left side of your pic. Good luck to you!! nausea and dizzy spells sound promising!

thanks everyone for your thoughts. Wine was had, but not too much. Dinner at an Oyster Bar last night with hubs with some prosecco - we had a great time. I'm not entirely upbeat, still feeling a little frustrated and whatnot but what can you do? My choices are to continue or not. So I shall. My feelings have shifted - I'm not excited about the next cycle, but I'm determined. Not that any amount of determination has any impact on the outcome, but the belief in the magic has faded a little.

I do have a few notes from this cycle, though:
My cat just loved to sleep on my head last week. No other reason than she loves her mama ('s face???)
I was just plainly a flake when I couldn't keep my game piece in order!
I get slight dizzy spells in the TWW.
There is no chemical that is sent to your brain telling it you're pregnant.

like I said, S4 is retired. Someone please remind me of this next time around!!


----------



## Lee37

Wish - Im glad to hear you're staying in the game :thumbup: :hugs:

Spud - glad you're staying with us gals too! :flower:

Tomorrow I will make an apt for a first scan..I think they told me I had to wait until 8 weeks last time. I think the 2 weeks will go by quick as aside of a couple days off we will be very busy at work. 

Hope you all are enjoying the Superbowl!


----------



## Wish2BMom

well I can't say that I actually enjoyed the Super Bowl - it wasn't terribly exciting but I am glad that Peyton got one more win and hopefully he'll retire now. I actually fell asleep with 5 mins left to play! woke up at the 2 min warning and saw that Denver basically put the game away by then and fell back to sleep. I think Gaga was the highlight of the night! and the Denver Defense.

Hope - when is your beta again? too lazy to get in the middle of this post and go back to look. :) not sure if you noted that anyway, but when is it? are you going to test early? how are you feeling? eeee!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-The game was not what I expected at all, and the commercials weren't that great either. There were a few good ones, but I didn't mind missing them. Our party turned out pretty well. The food was amazing, and hanging with friends is always fun. I had a few ciders, and today I have a small headache, weird thing going on. hee hee. I'm probably a little dehydrated because I was cooking all day, but I wasn't drinking anything. So glad you're going to try again, and can get started right away. Don't give up on the magic. It'll work for you. :)

penelope-Did you finish the book? I'm getting close to the end, and I don't want to keep reading. I am going to continue, but I just hate knowing the ending. This is tough.

Hi to everyone else. They are predicting snow again tonight/tomorrow, so I'm looking forward to another day off. I'm getting as much work stuff done today that I can so I don't feel bad tomorrow when I'm not showering and wearing my PJs all day. :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

agreed!! Von Miller was probably the most exciting one to watch in that whole game. Cam just looked confused. I'm not a Coldplay fan but was looking forward to another dose of Beyonce and Bruno, and then it was obvious that Bruno was lip syncing. And then Beyonce almost fell dancing in those heels all pregnant. Sheesh. Yeah, the commercials weren't great but did you ever watch The Wire (being from Baltimore and all...)? The Sabotkas!!! That was awesome. We actually JUST watched season 2 of the Wire recently and that was their season. So random.

other observations:
Poor Scott Baio - in ads for avocados!
WTF is a puppy-monkey-baby
pokemon is making a comeback?
The Jungle Book movie looks cool
Doritos needs to stop being so weird
I love Helen Mirren and Anthony Hopkins
Where was my heart-tugging Budweiser horse/puppy ad?
I did like the Jeep commercials

that's all I remember.

we are getting snow here today too, but nowhere near as much as MA. I'm already in my jammies and not showered, but that's a daily occurrence (until I shower in the afternoon - I'm not a complete slug)


----------



## terripeachy

Wait...so is Beyonce' pregnant? My coworkers mentioned it, but then they said she wasn't. I have no idea, as I missed most of the halftime show. I do know I'm over her rhythmnation/bikini bottom look. Let's try something different for once.

I watched The Wire, but were they in a commercial? You lost me there. My favorite commercials were the Doritos (ultrasound baby was funny and the dogs in the store were cute). I thought the Helen Mirin commercial was a little odd (I'm not a big curser, so the #giveadamn kind of turned me off). I couldn't really hear what she was saying though other than something about not drinking and driving. I was also looking for a cute/tearjerker Budweiser commercial and didn't see that. What else...um...the singing sheep for Ridgeline was ok.


----------



## Lee37

I agree Gaga was the highlight for sure! 

Booked in for first ultrasound Feb 23..excited and nervous already!!


----------



## penelopejones

I didn't pay much attention to the SuperBowl and missed part of it while I was putting DD to bed, but DH was pretty upset that the Panthers lost. It was an exciting season but they just didn't seem like themselves. Pretty boring game overall. 

Terri, I think I'm about 3/4 of the way through the book? I liked the first part but then found it kind of weird how half way through the book the author reveals that he was Rob's roommate--like before that happens it is written from a neutral perspective and then suddenly he's in the narrative and it becomes more about him and his own perspectives... and then he's out of the picture again after they graduate. I guess I wish he would have been open about his perspective from the start--maybe in a preface or something--how he's telling this story from the perspective of a rich, privileged white guy and how he was able to put the pieces together about Rob's life (who he interviewed and such). Maybe he does that at the end? Anyway, yeah, I can feel the sad ending is on its way... I'll probably end up binge reading once I get close to the end.


----------



## terripeachy

The author's note (preface) says that he interviewed tons of people and the story is from everyone's perspective. I didn't realize it was the roommate until later, but I kind of like that it's someone who REALLY knows him. I have about 50 more pages, and I wanted to finish it before my hubs came home last night, but he was home early and started watching Criminal Minds and I couldn't focus, nor did I want to go upstairs so I stopped reading. Hopefully today at work I can read a few pages. 

Awesome news, Lee.


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, how did I forget "Ryanville"?!?! Ryan Reynolds comes way before Gronk, just to give perspective. So that commercial...loved it!

ok, enough about the Super Bowl.

Lee - that's fantastic! Good luck to you and the LO. Post a pic if you remember!

I was rearranging things yesterday and I saw my DH's copy of that book. Maybe I'll pick it up. I have so many half-read books lying around, I should finish one of those first. I have a trip to CA next week so that should be prime reading time since the flight is going to be looooong from Boston.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Yes, Ryanville. hee hee. I was going to mention that you forgot about that too. So there were a few great commercials, and I saw the people from the Wire in the Prius commercial last night on the local news. I briefly saw a Prius fly by during the game, but I wasn't paying that much attention. Are you going to be in Cali all week? Yes, you have a long flight ahead. Time to get reading..or snoozing.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh right - forgot to respond to that question! yeah - it was funny - I kinda recognized them but didn't put it together. Then DH goes 'is that the Wire family?' I was all confused...Who are the Wires? But then it clicked and we laughed. Apparently people are put off by that commercial b/c it glorifies outrunning cops, they had to explain to their kids that you shouldn't outrun cops, blah blah blah (like that doesn't happen in EVERY movie nowadays??). Um? it's a Prius. It's not going to outrun cops. Or a helicopter.

nah, only in Cali for 2 days. I should be nice and messed up jetlag-wise by the time I get home. And my flight home lands after midnight, so that's fun. At least I can fly out of NH and not Boston. Shortens the additional drive home by about 35 mins.


----------



## penelopejones

Terri: Argh! The Kindle always skips the preface and goes straight to the first chapter. I wish I would have read that first! Will go back and read that part next.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hope - any news???


----------



## Vonn

Hope--I second Wish's question. Thinking of you and hoping for a celebration!

Wish--when do you go back in? Have they spoken with you about protocol informally at all?

Lee--super excited for your first ultrasound!

Fezzle--Are you gonna share details about the kitchen renovation with us? Please do! I love, love, love home makeover shows!! I don't have access to full cable so no HGTV, but we do have a limited on-demand option, so I have a few of these types of show I have binge-watched. When I am at my parents' house or at a hotel, I try to sneak in some remodeling shows. I'm kind of obsessive about it!

AFM--I was maybe gonna visit my parents in FL as they are there for 2 months in the winter, but they told me the weather hasn't been great + I'm kinda freaked out by the zika virus. I heard on one news report that FL officials were saying enough people had returned to FL carrying the virus, that it was only a matter of time before the right kind of mosquito got it from an infected person and began spreading it. So I told my parents no, even though it was 3 degrees farenheit when I left for work this morning. I have enough cards in the deck stacked against me, I'm not risking a super long-shot chance of zika if I can help it.


----------



## terripeachy

It is the 10th..Hope?? We're waiting patiently. Hopefully you're just soaking in all the good news. Check in when you can. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ahhhhh Hope!! let us know!!

terri - the nurse that sets everything up mentioned that we're going to do a Patch protocol next time and that they've had good success with that. We'll see. The other nurse (the lady that I love that takes my blood) was stoked about the FET b/c they have good success with that. Methinks the bar stops here on success stories. (WOW, how cynical of me!). I was supposed to go in on 2/18 but now b/c of that trip to CA, that has to be moved to 2/29. I believe I was supposed to start the patch around O time and since I can't get in until after that now, I have to wait a cycle. I actually JUST called to see if we could do something creative and maybe just have a phone consult and I can come in separately to sign the consent forms. I feel like, we've been through this now, we know what we're shooting for - just give me the instructions and I'll be on my way. Yanno?

I was thinking about the Zika virus too - we're booked to go to AZ at the end of April and who knows if it will reach there by then. If you go to FL now, less chances of meeting up with a mosquito than later! But if the weather's not great and that's really the only reason to go to FL, then forget it. Stay safe and zika-free.

vonn - you've been quiet! how's the mock cycle going?

someday - any further research completed on your options? new job yet?

ttc - did you say you got AF? still waiting?

how's everyone else doing? I'd love a kitchen remodel update too - I love that stuff as well.


----------



## Spudtastic

This is for my American friends.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1455143088223.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Spudtastic

Hope - I'm thinking about you.


----------



## somedayisnow

Hope - Good luck. I have my whole body tied up like a pretzel for you. 

AFM - I'm waiting to hear back from the clinic in Colorado Springs. They sent me a pdf with a break down of prices but speaking with a representative will give me a better picture of what I'm facing. Everything adds up quick. I may have to sell a kidney. :coffee:


----------



## TTC74

I just found out my ex-husband's girlfriend is pregnant. I won't go into the history I have with him that is making me wish him dead, but I think you all can probably understand the immense jealousy that I am feeling. I feel just terrible today. I'm having to take medication to get through the workday today.


----------



## Lee37

Thinking of you Hope!
TTC - :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC that totally sucks. Try to remain focused on you. They could be spawning the devil for all you know. ;)

Hope - UPDATES PLEASE!

someday - yup. I may be down one kidney by the end of the year as well.

spud - that's great! how are you holding up? feeling better?


----------



## Vonn

Wish--that was me you were responding to yesterday about protocol, zika, and remodeling! :winkwink: I would hope they would work with you to get started right away. That makes perfect sense.

TTC--Huge bummer. Boo.

Spud & Taurus--do you notice kid #2 being a lot different from or similar to kid #1?

Someday--I hope you are getting some good information! Good luck on your decisions & on finding the perfect part time job.

Terri--did you say at one point that your DH got a new job or was looking for one? How's that going?

Hope--hoping for the best for you.

AFM--going to my therapist today about the emotional side of sugar addiction. Yes, I do realize how lame that sounds. But since I went to her last week--7 days ago--, I have not had sugar, grains, dairy, alcohol. Did I mention no sugar? DH keeps telling me how great I'm doing and how proud of me he is. And when I say I want to eat something or look longingly at him as he gulps a coke, he says that I don't really want that, it's just the addiction talking. (The therapist told me to have him help me with that.) The cooking is just so much damn work. Everything fresh and homemade. The only thing that's fast is a fried egg! Oh, and nuts. I eat almonds and brazil nuts for breakfast.


----------



## Wish2BMom

:rofl: sorry! see, still a flake. Guess I'll just have to accept that. Totally thought that was Terri.

I'm glad your therapist is working and DH is helping too! Ew, yeah - you don't want Coke. Watch one of those videos where you can see what it does to bones or something and you'll be all set.


----------



## Fezzle

I'll definitely share some before and after pics and details about the kitchen renovation! I need to take some before pictures of some of the shittier current features. Some of it will be done more gradually though so it'll be a little while before it's completely finished. The bulk of it, so the cabinets and new appliances, will hopefully be finished by 26 Feb., and the worktops are going in on 8 March, but then we still need to have the floor redone, new ceiling lights, decorating (splash back, painting, tiles) and new furniture. I think with the baby coming some time in the middle of all that it'll be May when it's all finally finished.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Vonn....similar and different. DS2 personality is just starting to come through so guessing i will pick up more as he gets older.


----------



## penelopejones

That's great, Vonn! I tried going sugar free during my weird diet last summer. I think if I would have stuck with it it would have gotten easier after the first couple of weeks as my body adjusted. I had a lot of nuts and celery for snacks. Can you eat fruit or is that excluded too? 

TTC, that totally sucks. :( :hugs: 

Terri, did you finish the book? I read it while taking a bath last night and then kept reading instead of going back downstairs to watch TV with DH. It's one of those books that sticks in your mind. I keep thinking about it. 

Nothing much is new here. Did I say that I saw the midwife this week? Nothing exciting except that the midwife I had was really great with my daughter and got her to help measure my tummy and listen to the heartbeat with the daughter. And DH was able to go too. It was his first time seeing the birthing center and I think he felt good about it. His only question was about what would happen if there was an emergency--would I have to take an ambulance to the hospital. NOT because he was worried about me, but because he didn't want to get charged for the ambulance!


----------



## terripeachy

penelope-Yes, I finished it on Wednesday night (it was due on Thursday). After all the nervousness I felt, I was really surprised about how he ended up dying. I also noticed that they never found the murderers. I want to know who did it (maybe now I should google it). It's really too bad that his life ended so tragically after all he had done in his few short years on earth. Glad everything went well with the midwife and that your DH got to see the birthing center. 

Vonn-Glad things with the therapist are going well. I didn't have processed sugar on my 21 day fast, and it was great. Now I'm drinking all my tea without sugar. It's an adjustment, but I don't mind. Since i'm eating regular food again, I'm sure I get plenty of sugar elsewhere, but I'm still making a concerted effort to keep my portion sizes smaller than normal.

I'm happy to have a long weekend although it's going to be pretty chilly around here. The temps for Sat/Sun are 18/22, but there is supposed to be a severe wind chill, so I'm pretty much planning on staying inside. I got another book from the library called 2am at the Cat's Pajamas by Marie-Helen Bertino. It's about a little girl (age 9) who wants to be a jazz singer or something like that, so she hangs at this club. It's fiction, so a welcome change from the other book. It doesn't seem that long, so hopefully I can start and finish it. 

:wave: to everyone else! Have a great weekend.


----------



## Wish2BMom

have a great weekend everyone! Super chilly here this weekend too but I have to leave the house. Lunch plans with a friend and her daughter tomorrow and then a concert down in Cambridge, MA Sunday night with DH. Fun stuff so I don't mind! Maybe in between I should crack open one of my many unfinished books lying around...


----------



## penelopejones

Terri--Yeah, I googled it but couldn't find out if they've made any progress on the case since the book came out. I thought maybe there'd be an update on the website for the book (https://www.lifeofrobertpeace.com/) but couldn't find anything--or maybe that some lawyer types might be inspired by the book to try to investigate the case. I'm going to go for a more lighthearted read next too.


----------



## Spudtastic

HI ladies.

Wish - I'm feeling much better thank you. 

Ttc - big hugs. It sucks. X X X

Vonn - dd2 is so very different from dd1 already. My pregnancies and births were poles apart. My girls look different too. Dd2 is a sleeper at night but dd1 wasn't. Dd2 is colicky in the afternoon too whereas dd1 wasn't. I will be interested in how dd2s personality develops.
I'm really impressed with your diet. I need to get back to it. I know I'm the only one who can control what I eat but my parents like sugar cake etc and I'm easily tempted. 

I'm on my phone and I need to reread posts so will wrote more soon.


----------



## Lee37

Happy Valentine's Day my beautiful friends! <3 Hope you're all getting spoiled today!


----------



## Fezzle

Happy Valentine's Day! 

We don't usually do anything for it, especially since today is my birthday. Today I've crossed over into the 40s- now officially old according to the NHS :jo::haha:


----------



## Spudtastic

Happy Birthday Fezzle Old Gal - the 40s are just an extension of the 30s. They have to pick a number. Why not 40.

My dh was away on a boys hunting trip for valentine's day. I don't mind. Every day is what counts. 

My brother and his family are very lucky. They flipped their car and all 5 of them are fine. Bruises only. So we're all feeling very blessed here that noone was hurt..


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks, Spud. Glad your brother and his family are ok- how scary!


----------



## terripeachy

Happy birthday, Fezzle!!!

Spud-glad your brother and family are ok. Scary for sure.


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks Fezzle and Terri - yes very scary. It makes me wish I lived close to my family.


----------



## Wish2BMom

happy birthday, Fez!!! :cake:

spud - that's awfully scary, for sure! Glad everyone was ok! 

lee - hope you had a good V Day! DH and I don't do anything in particular to celebrate - he hates the commercialism of it all and believes that you shouldn't be forced to be romantic on one day (not like he takes the 'every day' approach either...but I wouldn't be with him if he did!). We just do special things throughout the year. :)


----------



## Vonn

Fezzle--happy birthday!!:cake::cake: Did you do anything special for your birthday? Welcome to the club, btw!

Lee--thanks for v-day wishes! Bet your day was special with that little bean around. 

Spud--so glad to hear your brother and family are okay. I'm sure you want to give them a hug right about now.

Terri--did you and your hubs do anything special this weekend?

Hi to everyone else!

AFM--DH & I exchanged cards, but that's it. DH is a good writer & tells me such lovely stuff when he writes, so I think of every excuse I can to get him to give me a card. Ha!

My lining was great at my scan on Friday morning, 11-something. So I got to stop the estrace, which made me very happy! I feel so bloated & my boobs have been killing me, they are getting better now. At the scan I had two follicles, both under 10. The dr said maybe they wouldn't mature, so I may not ov this cycle. I didn't realize that was a side effect of taking estrogen. I looked it up afterwards and I think I read lower doses of it can slow follie growth but really high doses can stim follies. Weird stuff. Has anyone else been on it & gotten really bloated? How long did it take to go away?

Also, I've been on my diet for 12 days. I have discovered carob, which is a godsend. And I made my own cinnamon vanilla pecan butter, which goes nicely with carob powder. I ate some carob chips (actually I scarfed them down), but then realized they had some stuff in them I can't have, so I'm gonna have to make my own. Gonna make some soup right now, though. And then iron. Fun day off!! Kidding, I'm very happy to have it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Excellent job on the diet, Vonn!! I've never heard of carob, I'll have to look it up. Looks awfully close to 'carb', though, and I should stay away from those. :haha:

yeaaaaah, estrace can go to hell with the extra lbs I got! I stopped taking it when I got my negative test results on 2/5, and got AF 2/8, and then it dropped off around 2/11. I'm assuming that was it - I was having a hard time getting under 137 the whole time I was on it and then dropped 2lbs overnight on 2/11.


----------



## Lee37

Happy Birthday Fezzle!! :cake:

Spud- so glad your brother and family are ok. I know what you mean, I wish we lived closer to our family too.


----------



## penelopejones

Happy birthday Fez! 

DH got me the best present ever for Valentine's Day--he got us to laundry basket zero! Well, very close to it. Unfortunately it takes like one day for us to get back to having three giant full laundry baskets but still, I very much appreciated it. (We exchanged a small gift--I got him some light up lego to play with my daughter together and he got me chocolate covered strawberries). 

We had a "snow day" here today that was really just ice, so I got to stay home with DD and not get all the work done that I have on my list. ;) 

Spud, glad your family is okay! That's really scary.


----------



## TTC74

I had a great V Day present yesterday - my first pos OPK since my MMC on Dec 20th. Based on my temp dip today, I'm guessing an O day today. Hopefully I'll see that temp spike tomorrow.


----------



## TTC74

Looks like I got a temp spike this morning! :happydance: DHs SA is greatafter a 5 day hold but low after a 3 day hold. So, after years of trying, we figured out that we do better to obstain Until the time is just right to BD. So, I'm really excited we got the timing right. O-1 has gotten me preggers twice now. Third times a charm!


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-Thanks for asking. We went out to dinner on Sunday at one of my favorite restaurants in the city. I accidentally cooked quite a big lunch, so I was a cheap Valentine's date. We happened upon Barefoot Contessa after church, and she was in Paris in this episode and she had some bartender make her a whiskey sour. Well, I haven't had a whiskey sour since I don't know when (probably some wedding in my 20s when I didn't know what to drink), and my mouth started watering, so I made sure to get a whiskey sour. hee hee. My hubs got mussels and the broth that was with the mussels was SOoooo good. We got three small servings of bread to soak up the broth. I told him that next time I go back I'm getting 'two cocktails and mussel broth!' :rofl: Anyway, we had a nice dinner, and then came home and watched Criminal Minds. It was so cold most of the weekend. Finally yesterday afternoon it warmed back up to the upper 40s, and this weekend it's supposed to be in the high 50s/60s. Nice work on your sugar diet. Keep it up!

TTC-Let's hope all works out this time.

penelope-Yeah for a Laundry Basket zero status. That's really nice of your DH. Did I tell you that I started reading another book that I don't like that much? I just want to finish it and move on. My book club meets this Sunday where we'll be discussing The Perfume Collector. I think the next book on my list is called How to Be Both. I think this is on the NPR 2014 list. There are two versions of the book out there, so the story depends on which version you get. Of course, I want to try to get both and see how they compare/contrast.

It's been pretty quiet on most of the boards I'm on, so I wonder if everyone is having fun without me. Check in when you can chicas!


----------



## Lee37

Hi Terri! Glad you had a nice dinner with DH! 

Hope - Hope you're doing well. thinking of you..

TTC - I am SO happy for you!! Been a long, difficult wait, wishing you all the best of luck and :dust:

Hope you're all having a great week! :flower:


----------



## Lanfear333

Happy Belated, Fez!

Glad your family is ok, Spud.

Vonn, going to give you another pat on the back for that no sugar diet. I love baking, and can't do artificial sweetenters, so I would be SOL. Keep it up!

PJ-Envious of your Laundry Basket Zero. We have a pile of clean clothes sitting in a basket outside the dryer and we need to do laundry again.

Best of luck, TTC.

Terri-Cocktails and mussel broth :haha: Glad to see you're still here.

DH and I got food poisoning from our Valentine's Dinner :dohh:
Rand is 3 months old now and cute as can be. Thought I'd share a couple pic updates and see how everyone was doing.
 



Attached Files:







Rand 7.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 8









Rand 8.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Taurus8484

He is gorgeous Lan xx


----------



## penelopejones

Wow, 3 months already! I love the pics! Sorry about the food poisoning though. 

Well, laundry inbox zero lasted for like a day. You'd really have to do laundry constantly to maintain it. Incidentally, I got my email inbox to near-zero (like 5 messages) and that requires just as much maintenance. Sigh. 

Terri, I started a book I'm not crazy about either. I forget how I found it but it is about ballet. I used to dance so I usually read anything about ballet, but it is one of those books that flashes back and forth in time (the chapters alternate between the present and the 70s when the main character was growing up) and I just find that annoying. And it is the same character but the 1970s chapters are in 3rd person and the present chapters are in first person. And the main character is the same person but uses a different name in the present. I just feel like all that was unnecessary to tell the story. How to Be Both sounds interesting and kind of experimental--let me know if you like it! 

DH and I went to a birthing class refresher tonight. We learned a few new things and practiced some different relaxation techniques, but honestly, after last time, I doubt we'll be able to implement them in the moment unless someone cues us to them. I think the midwives at the birth center are around more than the ones I had in the hospital, but they still might not be there 100% of the time. So I'm kind of wondering about hiring a doula or asking a friend to be our point person. Or maybe we just need some other way to remind us of what to do?


----------



## Fezzle

So cute, lan!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! back from my trip to CA - it was a great trip. I told my SVP about how we're trying for a family and she did ask if I had yet tried fertility and I told her we were right now. So she knows. She's super cool about it (she's only like 8 yrs older than me) and said that she has friends that have gone through it and knows it tough, so if I need any time off or whatnot, to just let her know. I told her I've been dealing well with the appointments and stuff so far but then I realized she meant 'mental' time off. Very much appreciated!

PJ - yay for no laundry, at least for a day! Actual email inbox - I used to be a nazi about it but I have failed at that. I have no UNREAD ones, but the volume in the inbox is closing in on 2k right now... ugh. So glad you guys had a cozy V Day!

Lan - thank you so much for popping in! I LOVE the pics of Rand, esp the giant smile!! He's adorable, you must be having so much fun. I'm sorry to hear you got food poisoning from your V Day dinner but...I'm very glad to hear that you and DH went out for one. I've been thinking about you and hoping you guys have been able to work through the tough times.

TTC - good luck! sounds like you guys have the timing down by now - hopefully you get some good results!

terri - I agree, this thread seems to have quieted down. :( boo. 

terri/PJ - you guys inspired me to read on my long flight home last night so I started One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest. I've never seen the movie but, of course, seen clips. I was a Psych major so I've always been very intrigued by psych wards, etc. It's a good book! I may actually finish this one! I don't know if either of you missed the movie Shutter Island but if you did, READ THE BOOK. I loved it - one of my faves.

vonn - how's the diet going?? and the cycle?

someday - how's the job hunt going? 

afm - I was able to get my appt with the RE moved up to yesterday and have a phone consult since I was in CA, so that was fantastic. That means that we don't have to skip a cycle. I'm going to start a patch protocol in a couple of weeks, 7 days after I ovulate. So what this is - usually have to suppress with BCP before starting the stim drugs. This time I'll be suppressing with an estrogen patch before the stim drugs, which should be a lighter suppression. BCP is usually 10 days, this will only be like 6. I believe this is so my ovaries don't go completely to sleep and maybe we can maximize the egg production. I'm going back to menopur/Gonal-F stims, which is going to be costly but whatever, I don't want to stress about that. 
I'm also going to look into acupuncture. So many people swear by it and really, what can it hurt? NUTHIN', that's what. :thumbup:


----------



## penelopejones

It is quiet on here! Where is everyone? Hopefully enjoying their weekends. 

My parents are coming to visit today and my dad is going to help DH set up PJ's new bunk beds. I did a major clothing/house destash and have a bunch of stuff being picked up for donations on Monday. I think I am reverse nesting. 

So Amazon has a new service in our area called Amazon Prime Now. It's a phone app and you can order stuff and have it delivered within 2 hours. They have a random assortment of things--basics (diapers, toilet paper, etc.), some consumer goods, some groceries. Anyway--if they have it in your area it is totally worth it. I think it will be especially good when the baby comes, but right now I'm having trouble taking PJ anywhere because she is getting too heavy for me to lift in and out and wrangle into a shopping cart and drag to the car when she decides to throw a tantrum in the kids consignment store. Between that and takeout I may never leave the house again!


----------



## TTC74

Some 6 DPO spotting. I would think I was getting a period but it's brown spotting and my temp isn't down. So, at 6 DPO, I'm leaning towards IB. Stay tuned for updates!


----------



## somedayisnow

TTC - Good luck! I have my fingers crossed for you.

Fez- Happy belated birthday.

Lan - Cuteness overload. I don't know how you don't kiss those cheeks non-stop.

Wish - I'm still looking for a job. I've focused on some local hospitals but many of the customer service jobs requires that I be fluent in Spanish, which I am not. I'm seriously thinking of exploring crime scene cleaner (yep, it's exactly what you think it is) on nights and weekends. If the pay's good, then I have to consider it.

I'm also back to actively trying to lose weight. No more carbs for me unless they come from fruit and vegetables. I love bread so much though. If I could, I would make love to bread. :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

someday-Crime scene cleanup is one of the highest paid jobs around, from what I remember reading who knows when. It may be scary and gross, but it will pay the bills for sure. You might not even have to get a weekday job. 

penelope-A few of my coworkers have prime now and they love it. I can't decide if I want to get Amazon prime. I'm really just not a shopper. My husband would probably love it, but I feel like I have everything I need (except I do get clothes online via Stitch Fix sometimes, and Blue Apron). That's good that you're purging. It always makes me feel better to do so.

Lan-Rand is just the cutest. Thanks for sharing pics, and I, too, was glad to read that you and DH had a nice dinner, although you got food poisoning. I was wondering how things were going with you guys. I guess so far so good!

Wish2-I'm also a fan of mental health days. If people have kids and get to take off all the time for them, why can't we take off 'just because?' I'm totally in agreement and that's great that your supervisor said you could. ^5 for awesome bosses.

AFM-It's freezing in our building today and production is shut down for at least 1st shift. I have an interview at 11, so i'm here until at least then. I have considered going to get my toenails painted, but I'll probably pass on that, and just sit around. My brother called me over the weekend saying that he and his gf/fiance are expecting. I have no good feelings about it, so I'll be quiet. I also think I found a renter for my rental property in PA. I did a reference check on Saturday and one person for one woman gave a good reference. The other two people for the other woman didn't answer, so I think she's missing the boat this time around. The first woman currently lives above a condemned apt., so she needs to get out. The other woman wants to move a little farther away from her mom, so her move is not as critical.

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks for the birthday wishes. Today is my first official maternity leave day (since the weekend would have just been a weekend anyway) and it is way more stressful than work so far! The kitchen renovation is not going smoothly- they pulled out all the old cabinets this morning and the floorboards and joists underneath were rotten, so they need to be replaced before they can do anything else, and we're not sure all the various tradespeople are going to be still available once they are. Hopefully things won't get delayed too long. We went with Ikea because we thought they were going to project manage the whole thing, but they've contracted out the installation to another company who recommended we get our own tradespeople in for various jobs, so having to be the project manager when you have no idea about how long things will take and everyone is busy is too hard!


----------



## Spudtastic

Wow it is very quiet on here. 

Lan - Rand is so cute. What a great smile.

Ttc - I'll be stalking for updates.

Hope - I hope you are alright x x

Terri - sounds like the lady who lives above the condemned apartment may need it. Glad you have found someone. Big hugs to you for your brothers news. It must be the hardest thing right now. X x

Pj - I bought a hypnobirthing book. The relaxing methods helped me through birth. I also had a birth pool and it was amazing. The water helped with the pain a lot. No 2 is definitely a lot easier. It was also a lot quicker.

Fezzle - yay for maternity leave. I also love ikea. In new Zealand all you seem to be able to get is ugly white plastic/mdf units unless you go bespoke. 

Wish - the new protocol sounds exciting. I will also be stalking you for updates.

Someday - I love carbs too. Well done for doing it. I need to be doing this too.

Hi Lee. 

Vonn - I hope everything is OK as you've been quiet (but then I didn't scroll.back past lan''s post). Carob is good. I should try it. I do sometimes make real food chocolate caramel slices. The caramel is dates and the base is nuts dates and cacao and the Chocolate layer is cacao butter and cacao powder. I ate a slice a day when I did the shake it metagenics diet and still lost lots of weight.

Afm - I'm glad I've got my parents here. Poor dh just works all the time. My parents do help and are company. I'm not looking forward to being on my own again. 
I was pleased with myself yesterday. My mum suggested chocolate and I said NO. yay. And I made some sweets (gummies) using gelatin and lemon juice.


----------



## penelopejones

More pics, please, Spud! When you have time. I'm glad you have some help around the house. 

TTC - sounds promising! Keep us posted. 

Fezzle - glad your leave has started, even if the kitchen stuff sounds complicated. It will be worth it though! 

Terri, how do you like Stitch Fix and Blue Apron? If it can help me extend my ways of never going shopping/leaving the house I might be up for it! I've mainly used Prime Now for basic supplies (milk, toilet paper, etc.). The selection isn't great but I like it because it calls for less decision making. (They only have 1 kind of hand soap? Okay, that's what I'm getting). I find shopping for groceries and stuff tiring and end up getting decision fatigue. I will admit to using the regular Prime a lot, mostly for books and gifts. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Wish2BMom

this is the 3rd reference to Stitch Fix in a couple of weeks - how do you like it? is it worth the $20/month if you don't get things too often? I'm so curious about it but I don't want to spend the $20 right now.

pj - love the purge session. I started one the other day too but didn't finish. I should have 2 bags of clothes by the time I'm done. I'll get back to it soon. Amazon Prime Now sounds great!! especially for a mom with 2 (or almost 2) young ones! I bet you are their prime demographic!

spud - so good to hear from you! you are fancy with your sweets! yes, more pics please!

someday - wow, yeah, i'd think that crime scene cleanup pays a LOT! Good luck with that - I hope you get it!!

happy maternity leave, Fez! not long now!! that's crazy about the kitchen - it's NEVER as simple as they think it will be. I hope everything can still get done and no one bails on you.
Can you believe I've never set foot in an IKEA? The one we have around here is too far.

TTC - FX'ed!

Lee - how are things going?

Vonn - how are you doing, hon?

not much going on here - went in for bloods this morning, signed consent forms, all that. They are doing bloods now to catch my LH surge since that's when the clock starts on this one. As expected, even though I'm cd14, I'm not quite yet surging. I don't expect to until Thursday or so. 
Sorry so quiet - with nothing going on and 2 business trips back to back, I haven't had much to update with. :(


----------



## Vonn

Lanfear--thanks for sharing the pics. I love the one with the big smile, just precious!! Thanks for popping in. 

Penelope--I hadn't heard of Prime Now. I've been contemplating getting Prime, haven't done it yet, but should, I order enough stuff through Amazon. Once you have two, getting out of the house will be extra hard, so good for you for finding solutions.

Fezzle--remodeling is stressful, don't take on too much of the stress yourself, though I imagine that is hard if you are there. You need to be a zen mama! When I was remodeling the extremely outdated condo I bought, I got to the point when I just didn't want to make another decision. It was always my decision and that got exhausting. I remember bringing my mom to Home Depot because I just didn't want to make one more choice on my own. 

Spud--how long will your parents be staying with you? And inquiries into the business? It's a bummer that DH is so busy with work, but thankfully your parents are there to chip in.

TTC--I hope it is implantation bleeding!

Wish--just a few more days until you get started again. I can't wait. The business trips must have made the cycle go by quickly. I know what you mean about not having much to report, I feel the same.

Terri--share a pic with your fave item/outfit from Stitch Fix!!! I love the stuff they have on their website. It totally makes me want to try it. I really like the idea of having some event and having them put together some fabulous outfit for it. Did you say you have an interview? For a new job? Exciting, what's the story?!?!?!?

Lee--yes, how're things?? Symptoms?

Someday--I say what ever job gets you the $$$$$, go for it! I would definitely have an affair with sugar, if that makes you feel any better. Carbs are really, really hard to give up. The dr at CNY-F is now promoting the ketogenic diet, which is basically fat and protein. I'm not there yet. He was previously suggesting a paleo-type diet. Anyway, he says it is super hard to give up carbs because we are scavengers and really want to eat everything. I think of when I was desperate for sugar (not that it's magically gone now) and feel like scavenger is a pretty apt description. Not pretty.

AFM--Several days after I stopped the estrace I started bleeding. Too light to be AF, I think, but pretty heavy spotting for a day, then lighter for several more. I have no idea if that was a withdrawal bleed of some kind, or an early AF. Confusing! Not that it really matters, but I figured we'd try as much as we could for free. 

I am coming up on 20 days of no sugar, no alcohol, no grains, no dairy. The cravings are there but are not overwhelming. I do spend a fair amount of time searching for recipes of the sweetest things I can eat, and for other recipes, too, but replacing the sweet stuff is definitely a priority. It's quite hard to see people eating things I want, though. And I have managed to avoid restaurants, but the grocery store is a land of temptation.


----------



## Spudtastic

Well OK then......
 



Attached Files:







2016-02-23 20.13.15.jpg
File size: 97.3 KB
Views: 10









2016-02-23 20.12.16.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 12









2016-02-23 19.41.07.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Fezzle

Vonn- last night DH was asking me to decide what we should do for dinner and I told him I couldn't make another decision! 

Today should be calmer- I think yesterday was the most hectic because we now have 4 different trades companies (the kitchen installers, the electrician, the gas/plumber guys and now a carpenter and his team for the floor) trying to coordinate it all with each other and some jobs depend on others being done first. Today is just repairing the kitchen floor though, so I'm hoping that will be straightforward! 

Spud- great pictures!


----------



## terripeachy

I'll put a link to a Stitch fix referral in my journal and I'll talk about it over there so click on my journal link at the bottom of this post. I don't want to be blabbing about clothes on this thread. 

Vonn-I also just talked about my interview yesterday so go to my journal for that too. I have to do work this morning so I'll be back later with a proper update on here.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I hope things calm for you soon, Fez - there may be a project manager but you are probably the real one.

spud! what little angels! I love the 'WOO!' pic!!

vonn - so glad to see your name come up. You guys just made me put down my toast that came with my room service breakfast. Congrats on doing so well on your program. Have you lost weight? not that that was a goal of yours but giving up all of that must have resulted in some weight loss. Are you allowed to have sugars via fruits?
So what happens now that you're off of estrace? 

Someday - I'm totally with you on carbs and I haven't been saying No to a lot of things lately. I need to start again.


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-Thank you so much for sharing your pictures. Your babies do look like little angels. Aww.. When are your parents leaving?

Vonn-20 days! That's a long time, but they say after 21, it becomes a habit. i have been sticking to my hot tea sans sugar, and I've finished just about two boxes. I can really taste the flavoring of the teas now instead of just the sweet hot water taste that I previously enjoyed. You're doing great. Are you feeling any different? I'm with Wish2 wondering what happens next since you stopped taking Estrace.

penelope-I have been using Stitch fix for over a year now. I was at the mall when we had a mall shooting in MD January 2014 (right after I got married). Since then, I've been really nervous about going back and I honestly didn't go much before then either. It was a complete fluke, but I decided that I didn't want to go back. If I do go (I think I've gone to three malls since then), I'll just run in and out (free VS panties, anyone?). hee hee. So..that is why I started using Stitch Fix. i wanted to have someone random update my style. When I was in the throws of IVF, I stopped because I was already spending too much, but now I'm back to getting it about every other month or so. And they do have maternity/post maternity clothing.

Fezzle-Yes, construction is always more involved than you think, so having everyone over now is at least a good thing because they can talk and coordinate. There's plenty of time to get the kitchen done. They work fast once they start going, so I know it will be fine by the time little girl shows up.


----------



## Lee37

Hi ladies, just dropping in with good news! :happydance: I went for the ultrasound today and was told the baby is measuring perfectly, exactly 8weeks 3 days with a perfect heart rate of 176 <3 Apparently fast is a good sign at this stage. :cloud9:


----------



## penelopejones

Great news, Lee! That's wonderful. 

Spud --so cute! 

Vonn, that's amazing! 20 days. Can you sweeten things with stevia or birch xylitol? When I was on that crazy diet over the summer I was allowed those sweeteners, which honestly weren't great. And there was a weird mug cake that you could make with just eggwhite, cocoa, and stevia that got me through when I was really craving something sweet. (Kind of gross when you think of it). 

Fez, I get what you are saying about decision fatigue. I feel the same way about purging stuff -- after a while it just gets exhausting. I hope you'll show us before and after pics when it is done! 

Terri, I checked out your post and love the outfits. Especially the wrap dress with the jean jacket. You look fabulous! I may have to try it once my current tenant gets evicted, especially when I have to go back to work. I have a sort of "uniform" for work (dress + cardigan or jacket + boots), but after I had DD I had to get rid of many of my more fitted dresses because my shape just changed, and it would be nice to get out of the dress rut...


----------



## Vonn

Lee--amazing news!!! :cloud9: This little miracle just keeps on giving. I am so happy for you!

Wish--room service breakfast is amazing! I think of it as such a luxury, but it's actually not that much more than eating in a restaurant. I need to do it more often! When do you get home?

Terri--I will check your journal for the details about the job interview and Stitch Fix. So glad you found a renter. So, you and your dad both own rental properties? Are they near each other? I may need to rent my condo out if we get to a point where we don't fit & I can't sell it for what I need to get for it, but I'm apprehensive about being a landlord.

AFM--I haven't really lost much weight yet, just a couple pounds, and it's bumming me out a bit. The last time I went on this (actually it was more restrictive), pounds just dropped. And now I'm 15 pounds heavier, having been on a sugar tear for months. My pants are all really, really tight so I need to lose some pounds. I tend to wear looser tops since I have large bbs (don't want to bring any attention to them) & then more fitting pants, so my tops are still mainly fitting, but the pants are bad news bears. I'm beginning to wonder if I need to be more restrictive. I really don't want to be, but last time I felt really good and this time I still have weird muscle aches in my legs and am really tired. I may have to try eliminating eggs, nuts/seeds, raw veggies, one at a time. But I'll give it a little more time because I don't want to have less to eat! Sorry for spending so much time on a TTC board rambling on about my diet!! That's just my main focus right now, I guess.


----------



## Fezzle

Great news, Lee!


----------



## terripeachy

Lee-WOOHOOO!!! :wohoo: I'm so happy your baby is measuring on track and you have a nice strong heartbeat. It brings tears to my eyes. How are you feeling?

Vonn-Do you exercise at all? That might be a kick start that you need in addition to your restrictive diet. I was still running when I was on my fast, and I don't know whether it helped or not, but I was able to do it, even when I wasn't taking in as many calories, so it made me feel better mentally and physically. I still think you're doing great! Yes, my dad has about 10-15 properties all over the country (he's a hoarder), and I only have my grandmother's house. He has two houses down the street from my rental. My brother lives in one and some random military guy lives in the other. It's hard to be a landlord if the neighborhood is bad, or you have high turnover with tenants. My last tenant lived there for about 6 years, and never bothered me, and hardly paid rent so it was easy for me to let her stay there, but difficult in that I wasn't getting regular payments. So..I have neither good nor bad advice about it. :shrug:

penelope-Thanks! The real me would never put a jean jacket with a wrap dress. But..they give you a little style card, and put outfits together, and then you try it with the stuff you have and it works. hee hee. A lot of stuff on the style cards lately is mustard yellow. I like yellow, and have a few lemonade colored pieces, but I hope they send me something mustard next time. :) I used to get clothes every other month and then I stopped. Now, I just do it when I feel like getting something new. I haven't purged in a while though, so I feel like my closet is filling up (like a normal woman). That's so not me to have a lot of clothes. This thing has changed my life. I'm more dramatic after using Stitch Fix, apparently. :haha:


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! Just catching up. So thrilled for you Lee! Things sound fantastic. 

AFM - I finally Od and I had some brown spotting on CD 6 & 7. So, now, I'm tweaking a test from today on CD 8 swearing that i see a line. In other words, I'm praying the brown spotting was IB!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Lee37

Tks ladies! :flower:

Terri - Tks! I feel nauseated a lot this time. Like turning green..lol :sick: Also my boobs hurt a lot, Im weepy and I feel chilled when I get tired. The ultrasound tech I had yesterday was same as last time and she said Im glad you're feeling awful, that's good! :haha: This was such a nice surprise. I am wishing and praying for the same for you and everyone else here. [-o&lt; 

This baby is due on the birthday of my little brother who passed away 3 yrs ago, so feeling a special connection and help from above. <3

TTC & Wish - good luck and :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Taurus8484

Yay Lee....that's wonderful xx

Hi everyone else.....still here stalking you all

Amy news on Hope or did I miss it?


----------



## Taurus8484

TTC74.....i think i see something too....fingers crossed xx


----------



## penelopejones

Yay! Lines to squint at! My monitor isn't the best so I can't really tell, but keep posting us updates, TTC! 

Vonn, it sucks being on a restrictive diet and not seeing big changes, but slow and steady wins the race (and is probably easier to maintain). As for pants, they just suck in general and are so unforgiving if you gain or lose a little weight. I've just decided I hate pants--unless they are jeans with some stretch in them. I got rid of all my work pants. Hence my uniform of mostly dresses, which I find a bit more forgiving around the waist. 

The prego symptoms are great news, Lee! And so sweet about the due date... when is it?


----------



## Vonn

Penelope--I think we posted at the same time last night. As for sugar, there are mixed recommendations out there about using stevia on the candida diet and not much at all about xylitol. I may try stevia, but I haven't yet, and am really trying to wean myself off the sweet stuff. I felt I would be walking a dangerous line to eat stuff that is legitimately sweet, as if it would be easier to sneak real sugary treats. I also want to be as good as I can be on the diet and not feed my body stuff that's not helping.

TTC--I'm struggling to see the line, but I look forward to seeing it get darker in the coming days!

Lee-- that is very touching about the due date.

Taurus--love that you pop in to cheer us on!

Terri--having stable renters would be super important, but at the expense of not getting rent--yikes! We def wouldn't be able to afford that. The rent money would be covering the mortgage. Hope the mortgage on your grandma's house is either super low or already paid off. Mustard yellow is a color I am drawn to right now, too. It does not look good on me, however, so I'd have to indulge it in a skirt or something not close to my face.


----------



## Wish2BMom

lee - how exciting!!! thank you so much for sharing, I'm so happy for you!! :hugs: And I love the sweet detail of the due date. Just so wonderful all around. And thanks for the dust! ;)

ttc - I've always sucked at seeing squinters so I'm going to happily wait for a darker one too! Good luck!!!

vonn - keep on updating about your diet - I'm very intrigued. I think I've determined that no matter how well I eat, I need to run or keep up with exercise as well to get to the weight (and pants-fitting size) I feel most comfortable at. And yeah, pants suck and are too unforgiving when you go up a couple of pounds. Or maybe it's just my damn stomach that needs to stop expanding at a rapid pace when my body goes up a pound or two! 
So - I'm going out for a run later b/c it's 60 degrees in NH in Feb and I have to take advantage of it! I'll probably die b/c I haven't run in months, but it'll feel so good.

oh, and I'm home from my trip one day early - it was a good one and we were able to wrap it up yesterday. I have another trip on 3/6 going out to Cali again but this should be the last one for awhile. I think I'll have to take meds with me, though - what a pain. At least they won't have to stay refrigerated this time. 
THAT IS, if I actually ovulate this month. Wouldn't that suck? I had bloods drawn on Monday to check for my LH surge and I wasn't yet surging (as expected) but I've been doing OPKs since and haven't surged yet. Hoping tomorrow so we can get the clock going here.

oh, and on the renter thing - we have a duplex in another town and we have a property management company that takes care of just about everything. They find tenants, collect the rent, they deposit it into my account, they work with contractors to do any repairs needed and just deduct that from the rent, etc. They really make things much easier to deal with b/c I'm ready to just sell the place and get it out of our hair (well, my hair - DH is bald :haha:). But as long as things stay as they are now, I'm good with keeping the place. They cost about 10% of the monthly rent. Might be an option for you.


----------



## penelopejones

Vonn--Actually the xylitol and stevia were pretty nasty in most things so if you can wean yourself from the taste of sugar that's probably better long term. I was able to eat whole grains on certain days/weeks of the diet, so I could add stevia to plain oatmeal, but it didn't really make it taste any better. 

Mustard yellow isn't my best color either, but I have a top that I bought to get me through the 1st and 2nd trimester that I've been wearing anyway. I like the color because it goes well with a lot of neutrals...

Wish, hope things get into gear!


----------



## Wish2BMom

No surge today (cd19, ugh) either but on one hand, I'm actually ok with that. My trip in two weeks is going to mess things up if I surged today, but we might be ok if I surge tomorrow. I still have this niggling feeling that the CoQ10 is suppressing me somehow. I'm debating getting off of it again. 

for the sugar ladies - I've always had this question since all of the sugar substitutes started popping up - why is regular sugar so bad for you? If you only have a little? I know you have to watch for the high fructose corn syrup used in a bunch of other things, but is adding a teaspoon of sugar to your coffee TERRIBLE? I'm so curious - it just seems better than the lab-created other stuff. Unless this is also lab-created and I'm just fooling myself here. :shrug:


----------



## TTC74

Well, it must've been a shadow, indent, etc. 10 DPO BFN today. That really stinks. 10 DPO is when I start to feel out.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Honestly, I'd rather have regular sugar over Splenda or all the other things, but I have no idea if it's better for you. I think they say white sugar is bad because it's refined or whatever, so sugar in the raw seems like it's supposed to be better, but who really knows. The problem with regular sugar is that it takes forever to get a cup of coffee or hot tea sweet. I've been off coffee since my fast in January, and I'm so happy I don't even drink one cup anymore. I did just run out of tea though, so I'm anxious to get to the store and buy some additional flavors. I like the Stash brand. Their logo, packaging and flavors speak to me. :haha:

TTC-:hugs:

I hope you all have lovely weekends. It's supposed to be a smidge warmer up here, so I'm going to my rental property and a Brazilian steakhouse with friends on Saturday night (it's all you can eat meat), and then Sunday I'll run it all off, go to church and who knows what I'll get into Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Wish2BMom

t - that's where I was going too - I don't use much of it (none in my tea and I have 2 cups of coffee in the morning), and that's it. I try to stay away from things like ketchup and other toppings that have high fructose corn syrup too. 
Have a great time at the Brazilian steakhouse - I've been to a couple and I always feel guilty, like at a buffet, where if I don't eat my weight in meat, I'm not getting my money's worth. Don't get the meat sweats!! 

ttc - ugh, i'm sorry - hopefully your dip yesterday was something, though

not much going on for me this weekend - going out to dinner with DH and his dad tonight, potentially working a few hours on Sunday and that's it. Kickboxing tomorrow morning and maybe another run outside at some point b/c it's going to be a bit warmer here again as well (not 60's but high 40's/low 50's).


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - sorry to hear. Hugs x x x

I guess that sugar is in everything. I do have a teaspoon of brown sugar on my porridge each morning because I also try to stay away from sugar too. 
I just watched 'that sugar film'. The guy went from eating practically no sugar each day to eating 40 teaspoons a day which is what the average Australian eats in a 'healthy' modern diet. His breakfast of cereal and yoghurt had 20 teaspoons. And he did the usual blood health tests...put on weight, blood pressure changed, got the start of a fatty liver etc etc he didnt eat any so called junk food or sweets

I think with stevia the green stuff is less processed than the white stuff so I've heard not to use the white stevia.

I know all this stuff but I still eat cake and chocolate.


----------



## Vonn

Wish--If I were eating sugar, I would much prefer plain old brown/white sugar over high fructose corn syrup or any of the artificial stuff. The fake stuff is just terrible for you, chemicals & such. The real stuff is not great either. Of course for me it feeds this yeast/fungus so that's my main reason for stopping it (and for wanting it...damn candida has a mind of its own). But it is a carb, so like other carbs, esp simple ones, it's not great for you. The stevia and xylitol are maybe better for you, don't spike the blood sugar as much, but taste a little weird. I've read about Lakanto, which is monk fruit extract + erythritol (a corn sugar that is fermented, apparently making it better for you than other sugar alcohols). But it is spendy. That's my understanding of all of it!

Spud--I remember reading something about different types of stevia, I'll have to look into it again. 

Terri--enjoy the dinner out! And the run in the nicer weather. You asked me before about my exercise. I am doing a terrible job with it. I park a ways from my job and get some walking in to and from work. I sometimes do yoga. DH and I go for long walks (3+ miles) on the weekends, but not last weekend or this weekend because he strained a groin muscle. I have a gym membership I rarely use, but always think I will so never give it up. I need to lift some weights and build muscle tone, I have lost it all. It is not looking pretty under there.

TTC-- :flower:

Fezzle--how's the remodeling going?

Penelope--Did you feel better on your diet when you did it?

Lee--you're our latest triumph, still excited for you!

AFM--I think I am starting to drop some weight. Or it could be that the bloating from the estrace is going away. Whatever it is, I'm happy about it! Still have a ways to go, but at least there's some change happening. I'm gonna make a pumpkin coconut milk curry with turkey & zucchini meatballs tonight. 

I went to a donor conception support group a couple nights ago. It's a new group, only their 2nd meeting. Apparently there were enough donor folks in the IVF support group to split off and make their own. It was amazing to sit in the same room with others in my exact position. It was mainly couples, but since my DH works evenings he can never come. Two of the couples hadn't transferred embies yet; one couple was 16 weeks with twins; one couple had just had their 2nd confirming beta; and one guy came without his wife. Turns out the guy is one of my closest colleagues!!! My jaw just about dropped when he walked in the room. We both had shared with the other that we were dealing with fertility troubles & he knew I was moving towards IVF. But he didn't know it was with donor eggs. And I knew his wife is having a polypectomy next week, but I didn't know they needed donor sperm. It was more than a little weird. Overall, though, I think it will be amazing to have this group.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you for all of the info on sugar, girls! I knew you'd deliver! yup - carbs and I need to break up. Whatever lbs I thought I lost after estrace left the building have come back and I just feel gross. I am not as high as i was this time last year but I think it's time to really buckle down and get a good workout routine down, bring clothes with me when I travel to workout in, etc. Sighhh...
I say all of this and I'm like you spud - I still don't DO it. I'll have some Doritos at some point this weekend...

wow, vonn - definition of awkward! that's awesome that you have that group now, though!! Must feel so good to be with folks that are entirely in your same situation.


----------



## TTC74

I fully saturated my fmu FRER. I know it's silly, but I thought I might see something and wanted to see what I could pull out. I see the start of a second line. Especially at the top. Am I just insane or is this possibly a good sign of things to come?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## penelopejones

I think I might see something, TTC. But my monitor needs to be cleaned so I'm not sure! 

Ah, sugar. I'm a total addict. I try not to go overboard but I definitely have a sweet tooth. Vonn, I did feel better on my diet but also hungry all the time! I was traveling for part of it (at a conference, which I managed okay) but then at my parent's house and that was when I fell off the wagon. My mom always has desserts, lots of snacks, and carb-heavy meals so it was pretty hard to abstain. I might try it again at some point though. After having PJ, I lost the baby weight while nursing but then gained some weight back as soon as I stopped, and it just didn't seem to be budging. I think I lost 5-7 pounds on the diet before we conceived again. 

No big plans for the weekend here. DH wants to go look at cars. I think my car is fine, but he saw that they just released new safety videos and ratings for it (it wasn't rated for side impact or something when we bought it) and now he thinks it isn't safe enough for me to drive with two kids. I like my car and don't want to trade it in, but he's a worrywart and he keeps pressing the issue. What would you do? I told him I'd go look at some other options but I really don't want to spend the money or go through the hassle... (My car isn't fancy or anything; it's a Mazda 5, but I like that it has sliding doors on the second row, which makes it easier to get PJ in and out of the car. And it is sort of a wagon/hatchback so the back seats go down so it can carry a fair amount of stuff.)


----------



## TTC74

Guys! It darkened! I know it's light but can you see it?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - yes I can see it. The first one I thought it's just the new frer giving false hope but the second one is clearly there.


----------



## Lee37

Tks ladies! :flower:

Penelope- due date is Oct 1st, ultrasound dating was right on with the date. :happydance:


Darker is a good sign!! Fingers crossed! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TTC74

12 DPO faint line. I'm not sure how visible it is.
 



Attached Files:







FRER.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Taurus8484

I really want to say I see it but Im sorry I dont TTC.....sorry xx


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - any more tests?


----------



## Wish2BMom

i don't see it either, TTC - I'm sorry!! FX'ed that it darkens so my old eyes can see it!

I'm going to my first acupuncture sesh today - pretty excited. It's all out of pocket so I won't be doing it too much but I figure it's worth a shot. maybe an every-other-week thing, though not sure if there is a certain amount i 'need' to go for it to be effective. If effective is the right word - I know there are no solid test results that PROVE that this helps, but people sure like to claim it does!

PJ - what did you decide on for the car? did you go look? maybe an upgrade to the one you have/same model would be good, as long as it's better rated? I have to say, I looooove my Jeep Cherokee and we got it in the hopes that we'd be able to fit a family into it (and I just wanted an SUV vs a car) but it might be challenging for a little one to climb in and out of. 

surged on Saturday - I'm hoping I have an 11-day LP this time around b/c I won't be here for my cd2 scan (getting in that night from CA), so I don't know what to do. Chances of me having an 11 day LP is slim to none, so do I lie and tell them that I started a day later than I most likely will? Hate to bend the rules but if the protocol says I have to come in on cd2 and cd3 just won't cut it...what then? ugh, i have to call to talk to them.


----------



## Vonn

Wish--Why are they so picky about day 2? It seems like day 3 should be fine. I hope the timing works out fine so you don't have to think about fudging anything. I hope you like acu!

Penelope--ditto what wish said, got a new car?

Fezzle--how's the reno? And any symptoms happening?

Lee--9 weeks already, amazing!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM--just waiting... Still don't know if that bleeding was a new cycle or just spotting, so I'm confused about where I'm at. My sister is having some cramping and can't figure out if its pg or AF. She's 12 DPIUI (her 3rd IUI). I really, really hope this is it for her!!!!! She'll test on Wed if AF doesn't come, but on the last two IUIs AF has come on 13 DPIUI, so she'll know soon enough. Still driving her crazy, though. I just don't want her to have to keep going with all this, she's my baby sister after all (7 yrs younger).


----------



## TTC74

Rather than getting darker, AF rolled into town.


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all- I've been having Braxton Hicks contractions, usually more noticeable at night, since Friday, or at least that's when I started noticing them, but no real signs of anything. This baby is all ready though! We ended up going to the hospital on Saturday to get some monitoring as she seemed a bit more quiet than usual- all was ok, but they referred me for a scan today. At the scan, they said she's in the right position to be born, her growth is fine, the fluid and placenta look fine and they estimated her weight at 6lbs 10oz! I also had my normal 38 week midwife appointment today and that was all good too- my BP and urine were normal, the measurement of my uterus was where it should be and the midwife also said she's in a good position- head tucked in and she's facing back. Overall I feel fine, so I'm not in a rush to get her out, but I also feel like we're ready. Not that the kitchen is finished, but we should be in good shape by the end of the weekend now, so even if she comes really soon, we can manage. I'm having a sweep tomorrow, so maybe that will get things going if she's ready. I'm hoping the midwife will at least give me an idea of if I should be expecting anything any time soon though!


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, fezzle!! This is all happening so fast for me! :haha: so glad to hear everything is in place and ready to go. GOOD LUCK!!!

vonn - so i'm a new acu addict!! wow, was that amazing. I can't really believe it - I was a little skeptical going in and b/c you really can't tell what's going on, it's like magic. 

ttc - ugh, I'm sorry she showed. What's next for you?

I don't know how stuck they are to day 2 - I'll call them tomorrow. i don't want to fudge anything but I don't want this cycle to be a bust either. i'm thinking I can still start stimming on day 2 and they can just see me a few hrs later the morning of day 3 and see that all was suppressed accordingly.


----------



## Taurus8484

Gosh fezzle.....you are so close now xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry TTC 

Afm - sending in invites out for James birthday. Cant believe he is nearly 1....where does time go


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, taurus!!! I can't believe it either. Time certainly flies. What are you all doing for his bday?
I don't know if this is global but a big thing people do here is give the 1 yr old their own personal cake to dig into and take tons of pictures when they get it all in their hair/ears/eyes/nose :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-I hope the timing works out for you for this cycle. Day 2/Day 3 really shouldn't make that much of a difference but definitely call so you have a plan in place either way.

penelope-Yeah, what's the scoop with the car? I am cheap, so I wouldn't buy a car unless I absolutely needed it, but for some reason, people think that if they have a baby they need to buy a new car. I guess they're getting all the upfront expenses out of the way so they can spend on baby. :shrug: I hope that if you get a new car, you find something that makes you happy. I finished my jazz book. Yawn..the next book we're reading for our book club is called Eleanor and Park by Rainbow Rowell. It's a YA book, and Eleanor and Park are two, nerdy kids and I believe the story jumps back and forth from Eleanor to Park. That's all I know. And since Harper Lee died, we are also rereading To Kill a Mockingbird. I can't wait to read that book again as an adult.

TTC-Sorry. How much do you think you've spent on tests? As you know, I'm not a tester, but you love testing and I'm wondering if you have ever tracked the costs? Is your hubs getting tired of trying? Are you?

Taurus-1 year old already!? Wow..time has flown by. Hope the party is a lot of fun. What have you been doing? Do you go back to work soon? Do you work out of the house? I can't remember.

Fezzle-I can't believe it's March and it's almost time for you to have your little girl. I kept my vote for 3/12. I hope you have her on that day, but it might be sooner the way things are kind of sounding. Is your bag packed? hee hee.

AFM-Nothing to report except my race is coming up in 11 days. Eek. I think I'm as ready as I'm going to be. It's a Rock and Roll race, so there are bands all around the course. I've never run one of those, so it should be interesting. The weather seems to be cooperating, but it's a week out, so who knows. Hope you all are well. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh yeah - I called this morning and the nurse was basically saying 'has to be day 2', so we'll see. Any changes from that schedule would have to be run by the doc but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. I start the patch this Saturday and she said sometimes that delays AF a bit, so we may have nothing to worry about. And I don't have to take my antagonist shots with me like my print-out says - glad I called today! sheesh...

GOOD LUCK with the run, a little early on that...but GOOD LUCK! I have gotten out 2x in the past week and realized how much I missed it and how much I still hate it. HAHA! I just get so bored after about 1.5 mi, there's no way I could run a half marathon. I did make it 3 mi the other day with very minimal stopping (maybe 1/10 of a mi total walking) so I was psyched.
The rock 'n' roll part of yours sounds awesome, though! But I'd have my headphones on and have to mess with them to hear the music. I hate listening to myself huff and puff. 

fez - I hope you get things wrapped up with the kitchen this weekend so the little one can come into this world with a less stressed Mama!! :) You sound ready, though!

not much else going on here - been working a lot lately so my boss gave me a comp day, so I'm taking it on Friday. Yippee!!! kickboxing and a mani/pedi for this girl! And then some vegging taking place on the couch, I think.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-When you're in shape, you don't huff and puff. :rofl: I'm totally kidding. I hardly ever listen to music. I just look around or focus on what's hurting/not hurting/cramping/not cramping/when is it time for some water/etec.. 

It's going to be about 60 again today so I'm excited for my run this afternoon. I don't even have a jacket, and I packed my gloves, but I really don't want to wear them. Oh, and I'm so happy you enjoyed your acupuncture. I've never had that done, and I'd be skeptical too (hence, the reason I have never done it). Sounds like a cool treat to yourself.


----------



## Taurus8484

Inviting family and close friends which still adds up to around 40 people....cake smash parties are getting popular around here but he is getting a hand made winnie the pooh cake. I love it. Go back to work 3 days a week on the 18th April Peachy....our maternity leave here is really good. Ive been on half pay the whole time.


----------



## Lee37

Terri - That Rock n Roll Race sounds so fun!! :thumbup:

TTC - Im sorry :hugs: On to a new cycle! 

Wish - I hope they can work with you to make this happen, frustrating trying to work everything around this stuff Im sure.

Fezzle - That is so exciting!!:happydance: Not long now!

Vonn - Hope this is it for your baby sis! keep us posted

AFM - Trying to arrange for the cell free fetal dna test with companies that my midwife office deals with, as a self pay..whew its expensive! Im curious those who have had this test done, what was your experience?


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry, TTC. :( 

No new car for us. We test drove two different Subarus and I liked them, but I'm also on the more conservative side financially and would rather just keep the car I have for as long as possible. I need to stop letting DH persuade me into stuff like checking out new cars, but he has a one track mind and keeps bringing things up until I get worn down. (If it's not a car, he wants to talk about buying a kayak or going on a trip or what have you, and I get so tired of saying no all the time.) 

Terri, that race sounds fun! My brother in law and sister in law have gotten super into races, and they travel around a lot to cool different marathons and half-marathons and what have you. Sounds like a great way to have fun, travel, and stay in shape! I've read Eleanor and Park--will be curious to see what you think. I thought it was a fun read. Are you going to read "To Set a Watchman" too? I haven't read it yet because it was published against the author's wishes (I think..?) and it seems like sort of a violation for them to have published it. Then again, I'm curious because they say it makes it pretty clear that Atticus Finch isn't the hero he has been made out to be... I'll probably end up reading it at some point for that reason. 

Vonn, keep us posted (about you and your sister!). It is frustrating to be in limbo. 

Wish, sorry the process is so rigid. I know I didn't do IVF so it's not the same, but it is sort of amazing how much they want to orchestrate things down to the minute. 

Lee, I did the harmony test--is that the one you are talking about? The one you do before 13 weeks? I got a check for $1500 from the insurance company and then a bill for $1500 from the company, weirdly. I thought I was getting a lucky break! I guess I still don't understand how health insurance works.... 

Happy birthday to James, Taurus! I'm always surprised by the smash cake thing because my daughter really just poked at her cake and didn't know what to do with it, and that's usually how I've seen it happen at birthday parties at that age. We hadn't ever had cake before and it's not something we really eat very often. Even at 2, my daughter was not really interested in the cupcakes we made. Just recently she's started to like cupcakes and chocolate--I think because sometimes kids bring stuff in at daycare for their birthdays and now she gets it more.


----------



## Fezzle

PJ- sounds like my DH; not the buying stuff part, but the safety obsession part. We ended up with the car we did because of his safety research. I like it though. It sounds like the one you got is perfectly fine though! 

terri- I've always wanted to do a run with bands! I hope it's fun!

vonn- good luck to both you and your sister!

lee- glad all is still going well! I did the Harmony test (though we had to pay- it was expensive. About £500 I think). I had another scan with it with more measurements and a blood test. I think the blood test took a couple weeks to come back? It was all low risk- they called with the results and posted then later. We could have found out the sex then but chose not to.

wish- that sounds so specific with the timing but hope it works out!

ttc- sorry about AF coming. I hope this is your cycle! And that things are finally back to normal for you

Taurus- I can't believe he's already 1! I hope his party is great!

AFM- I think the worst of the kitchen is over now, though the countertops (and thus the hob and sink) won't be in until the 14th, so that's the main thing we think we'll still be dealing with post-birth. I had a sweep yesterday and the midwife indicated that things aren't really close to happening based on my cervix, so I think I've got awhile left to wait, but still feeling good overall and happy for her to stay in a bit longer.


----------



## terripeachy

penelope-I'm refusing to read the Watchmen. I like Atticus the way he is, and I don't want to hear him being a part of the racist mob, etc..Plus, yeah, I think Harper Lee had those manuscripts saved for a reason. If she wanted them published, she had plenty of time in her life to get it published...so, I'm taking a stand and not reading it. I have a zillion other books that I want to read.

Running races is ok. I hate spending SO much money to inflict pain on myself, but every now and again it's good to get a medal and to challenge yourself a bit. I really enjoy training with friends or by myself better than the races, because it only cost $100 for some shoes and maybe $100 on an outfit/sports bra/gloves/etc... HA!!HA!!

Vonn-Any update on your sister, you? 

I was listening to a recent TED talk podcast ("Keeping Secrets") this morning and they were talking to the owner of a website, www.postsecret.com. Not sure if you've heard of it, but it's been around for 10 years or so, and this guy in MD receives postcards anonymously from all over the world and people send in their secrets. Some of the postcards are funny, sad, interesting, scary, etc..but today they read one postcard that made me pretty emotional. I guess it just hit kind of close to home. So...I'm feeling a little mopey this morning. #pitypartyforone


----------



## penelopejones

Ok Terri--I'll join the No Set a Watchman team with you. Unless I'm trapped somewhere really boring for a long period of time and that's the only book available. ;)

Fez--by sweep do you mean that they swept your membranes. (I didn't do that with P - was it painful)? Sounds like the little nugget is cozy in there... but who knows? It could happen at any time. So exciting!


----------



## Taurus8484

Pen...they are quite uncomfortable and painful.

Fez - the Doctor gave me a bishop score of 1 when I went in to be induced with James. Had him 2 hours later....anything can happen but things tend to go slower with your first.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - big hugs. I really think those new frers have squinters most of the time. Whereas a line like that on the old frers certainly meant a bfp now they occur too frequently. Just check out the pregnancy test threads.

Fezzle - not long to go....I had strong Braxton hicks for weeks with Seren and she was in a good position. She arrived at 40+5 (same as Isla and both on a Saturday). Do you (and PJ) have any birth plans? I had a water birth with Seren. 

Pj - stretch and sweep didn't hurt me. I just felt like a cow at the vets with an arm up it's bum. 

Vonn - had your sister got a bfp? 

Wish - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for this (if very complicated) cycle.

Lee - will you find out the gender of the baby? I was going to have the harmony test with seRen but I couldn't bring myself to spend $1000 if I was going to have an mmc again (I'd convinced myself I had). Then when I found out I hadn't at the 13 week scan the nt results combined with blood test were good so I didn't bother. 

Terri - it must be over 20 years since I read to kill a mockingbird. Maybe it's time to pick it up again. You also crack me up. ...spend $ to inflict pain....there is no fun in run as far as I'm concerned. I did do crossfithe though before my babies. That hurt quite a bit. 

Hope - if you're reading this I hope that you are OK. I am guessing the last cycle was a bfn but I really hope it was a bfp and you're busy being pregnant. If not, big hugs and we'll be here when you're ready to come back x x

Taurus - 1 year old already. Congratulations. Do Jaxon and James get on well?


----------



## Fezzle

PJ- yes, it was a lot more painful and uncomfortable than I was expecting, but I think that's because I was too early for it. My next one is scheduled for the 11th, so I'm hoping that one will be better and will get things moving if they haven't already started. I'll be 39w 5d at the sweep and they want to induce me at 40 weeks (due to my age), so I'm hoping it'll delay the induction and I can go naturally. I want to try a water birth- there's only one pool in the delivery suite though, so hopefully it'll be available! I'm hoping to just have gas and air, but not having any idea what the pain will be like or how I'll handle it, I'm keeping an open mind about an epidural.

We read Go Set a Watchman in my book club- I don't recommend reading it. It's not really a proper novel; more like an early draft, so there are big chunks of it that are the same as To Kill a Mockingbird and the rest isn't anything amazing. I re-read To Kill a Mockingbird first though (I had only read it before in high school), and was glad I did.


----------



## Wish2BMom

You know, I've never read To Kill a Mockingbird. It's one of DH's favorites and I have a copy waiting for me. I should pick that one up next. 

spud - I did crossfit this morning - it was good! I guess it was a 'light' day for Buddy Day so they took it easy on me. I am not looking to leave my gym, though, but it was nice to do something a little different.

lee - good luck with the harmony test. I'm sure everything will be A-OK!

that sweep sounds terrible! Esp the description of the cow!!


----------



## Vonn

Hey, ladies, thanks for asking ab my sis. AF came for her on Tuesday. She's bummed, really feeling the roller coaster of it all since she's now had three IUIs using femara. And neither she nor her DH have any infertility coverage, so it's all out of pocket. I certainly feel for her. They are doing at least one more IUI. 

I'm still just hanging out. Ordered a bunch of essential oils and a diffuser last night after a load of research. I think I'm gonna get into making homemade cleaning supplies. I'd like to reduce our toxin load and use more natural products. DH thinks I'm going off my rocker. 

I have also been trying to learn ab the connection btwn candida and thyroid. One thing I read is that the candida can put up a layer of protein around cell walls making it hard for hormones to enter the cells. I think I found the connection cuz even though I have lots (way too much, really) of the active thyroid hormone in my bloodstream as shown by blood lab tests, it's not all getting into my cells! If it was I'd have hyperthyroid symptoms, but I feel fine. I really need to get this candida in check. Good motivation to keep going. And also cuz I'm scared because I had to decrease the med that's making me feel good because a fetus wouldn't have the same barrier to getting the hormone in his/her cells, so it would too much. Which means I don't have enough getting into my cells and low thyroid is bad for fertility. My body us such a circus!!! This so anxiety producing and, of course, I feel like I am up against the clock, so it's a little frantic inside my head. 

Gosh, sorry to unload. I'd meant to give a quick update on my sis but just kept going. Personals will have to come later. Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## Lee37

Spud - I don't think we will find out the sex yet, maybe down the rd.. And I hear you, I have had the same thought about the test. Every time I have a few hrs of feeling good I start to worry. I actually bought a Doppler online yesterday as 4 weeks in between apts without hearing/seeing the baby seems too long for me. 
Anyone use a sonoline 3mhz doppler...did it work well?

Vonn - Sorry about your sister getting AF, hope her next IUI is the one. What are your plans..? Sounds like your doing great with your diet and I totally get wanting to use natural products, so much better! :thumbup:

Fezzle that sweep sounds awful.. :hugs:

Wish - how did the acupuncture go, what was it like..


----------



## Wish2BMom

we should have a dopplar-sharing site somewhere. I know of so many women who have purchased there own - they can't be cheap, right? And if you only use them for a few months, might be worth it to resell it to someone else when they are newly preg or something?

the acu was awesome!! We talked for a good 20 mins so she could learn my history and then I laid on a heated table with pillows under my knees and head, fully clothed with just my pant legs pulled up and socks off. Then she went around and stuck about 10 needles in me - top of my feet, inside of my ankle, a few inches up from there on to my leg, in the pressure point on my hands in between my thumb/index finger, wrists and between my eyebrows. Then turned the lights off and I laid there for about a half hour. It was WONDERFUL! I felt like my feet went heavy first, then my hands, then my head and I was about asleep when she came in to check on me. I was in a fog for the next few hours. I don't even get that way after a massage! I can't wait for the next appt.


----------



## terripeachy

HA!!HA!! WIsh2-I was just thinking that BnB needs a marketplace where you can buy/sell/trade testing supplies, dopplers, other stuff that people use and then don't use.

Lee-Glad to hear you and baby are doing fine, and if you think a Doppler will keep you sane, go for it! 

Vonn-So sorry to hear that your sister isn't pregnant. That's really too bad, and especially since she and her DH are paying out of pocket. I hate that so many people have to pay for fertility when some states offer it, etc..Hopefully this upcoming IUI will be the charm. And as far as your candida, shew! Reading all that stuff is so confusing and I am sad that you have to deal with all the different things that are good/bad/inhibiting/promoting. It sounds like a nightmare, but I know you have a lot of it figured out, so hopefully all the beneficial combinations will do the trick this time around. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Taurus8484

Spud - mostly they do. Jaxon wasnt interested in him until he could sit. But its the same ole story. James cant have anything because Jaxon wants it....forever saying to him No your brother had it first lol

Fezzle - i had a epidural and then a natural birth and I loved my natural birth. Felt much more on control. Not going to lie.....hurt like ive never experienced ever though


----------



## penelopejones

I had a natural birth with PJ (although with some interventions that I'd like to avoid this time. They broke my water--I was in a hospital and felt pressure to "move things along"--and things went downhill from there. The contractions became too intense with no time in between, her heartrate went down, they gave me oxygen and something in an IV to slow down the contractions, and then they had to continuously monitor her internally, and then they berated me for not pushing properly and I ended up with her getting vacuumed out by an OB). But I did it without pain meds. Honestly, I didn't find the contractions that bad and it was more just tiring. The only part that really hurt was when she was actually crowning (the so-called "ring of fire"). This time, at the birthing center, I want to try a water birth (I labored some in the tub with PJ and it was really relaxing), or the birthing stool. MOst importantly, I want to try to remember the breathing techniques I learned from hypnobirthing and find ways to relax more throughout. I'm glad I won't be pressured there to move things along. They have nitrous oxide at the birthing center (which they do not have at hospitals here yet) so I'm open to trying that if I need it. Anyway, I'm preparing by listening to my hypnobirthing tracks before bed--they are really relaxing and I think they helped to shorten the early labor period with PJ. We'll see how it goes this time.

Hopefully the next membrane sweep will do the trick, Fez! Of course, there's all the other things they say to try. I find the advice about sex rather hilarious though. I, for one, was in no mood for that at 39 weeks pregnant! 

Vonn, sorry your sister is going through this too. It sounds like the candida-thyroid connection is worth figuring out though. It always annoys me how little most doctors are willing to investigate underlying causes and so quick just to prescribe meds... hopefully this will help your body to heal! 

Wish, that does sound awesome! I thought about trying acupuncture when DH and I were trying to conceive but I guess he's the one who would have needed it! 

Lee, I bought a cheapo doppler from ebay this time because I was worried due to the subchorionic bleeding I had. It worked fine! I gave it away to someone locally though, or I'd send it to you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - I'm sorry that your sister's IUI didn't work out either. This is such a struggle for so many. And I continue to be impressed with your researching abilities. It's a running joke that even with Google, I can't find anything accurately. Here you are linking medical issues! Go girl!

PJ/Taurus - you ladies sound like warriors. Holy crap. "Ring of fire"?!:shock:

nothing going on here, TTC-wise, so I'll chat about working out/eating. I went to Cross Fit with a friend yesterday for 'Buddy Day'. Between that and kickboxing the day before, I am having a hard time walking today (and apparently, CF was a 'light day' to take it easy on me!) so I'm bailing on KB today. I'll go tomorrow morning. Overall I'm down 2lbs from this weekend and I'd like to continue to go in that direction but I keep getting caught around this weight. I need to make a breakthrough. Might be tough with my trip coming up on Sunday but I'm determined! It's all about saying No and making better choices, right? AND packing workout gear. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Awesome on being down two pounds. Yes, pack your workout gear. I am THE MOST EFFICIENT PACKER, so if I pack it, I wear it. But, I don't really pack a lot, so no sense carting workout gear to Cali and back just for fun. hee hee. Oh, and don't forget your book either. One of your many books, that is. I took the night off running last night, and it snowed, but all the snow is gone now and we're supposed to be in a warming trend, so I have a few more runs before the big race. 

They have a family reunion area at the finish line so you can find your people. so I told my husband that we should meet up in a different letter last name than our current one. He was like "why?" I said 'Well, maybe there aren't as many people in the R section and it will be easy to find each other. We can pretend our last name is Rockefeller.' He seemed so confused. Then I said 'Well, there's plenty of time to figure out where we're going to meet.' Groan. He is so boring sometimes. Let's be fancy Rockefellers for once! sheesh! 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## TTC74

Wow, a BnB marketplace. I know we couldn't actually do it legally, but wouldn't it be nice for those of us who have to pay full price! If anyone sets one up under the table somewhere, pm me the link! 

I've had one natural and one epidural. The 2nd prob was a better experience overall. It's true. There is nothing like feeling your baby twist its way out of you. Having said that, it hurt SO bad (the actual birthing - not the labor), I think I plan to go back to the epidural next time.


----------



## Taurus8484

My ring of fire was extra painful as she cut me to get him out quicker as his heart rate dropped. I have memories of yelling at her "what the f##k did you just do....WHAT DID YOU DO!!!"


----------



## penelopejones

At least the ring of fire doesn't last too long, and then the baby is there! For me worst part was the part before that--pushing--not because it was painful. It was more like the feeling you get when you have to throw up and your body is acting on its own and you can't stop it.


----------



## Spudtastic

Taurus - :rofl:

My ring of fire was more a circle of warmth. For me that was the easy part. Contractions were unbearable. And I was worried about pooing in the birth pool but it was the puking that got me instead. Scream puke scream puke scream puke.

I had an epidural with Isla and natural with Seren. Isla was in the wrong position so contractions were intense and labour was long. 

With Seren I was trying to stay put of hospital as long as possible so dh and I were in the kitchen shop buying stuff when the contractions suddenly became intense. I think the ladies thought i was going to give birth on their shop floor. No such luck...it took 5 more hours after that.


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri Rockerfeller - it has a great ring to it. 

Vonn - I'm actually a hippy with a sugar addiction. I did try making my own cleaning products but then we had a really good reasonably price plant based brand here with no chemicals etc that does cleaning products for toilet kitchen laundry shampoo moisturizer etc etc. I order organic oils from the Internet. I also try to eat organic and wash non organic produce with vinegar to get rid of pesticides.

Then I eat a crap load of sugar and poison my body that way instead.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks!! Yogurt, fruit and a yummy trail mix for the flights - none of their salty snacks. Still feel bloated though. But I did pack gear for 2 workouts so I'll make myself!

You girls are scaring me!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish2BMom said:


> Thanks!! Yogurt, fruit and a yummy trail mix for the flights - none of their salty snacks. Still feel bloated though. But I did pack gear for 2 workouts so I'll make myself!
> 
> You girls are scaring me!!

Wish - you mention bloat. Do you get bloat? I've been drinking fennel tea (just fennel seeds in a strainer soaked in boiling water) for Seren''s wind and it also helps.
And birth only lasts for a short while and it's so so so worth it.


----------



## Spudtastic

It also helps bloat &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Vonn

OMG, "ring of fire" and "scream puke scream puke" -- you mommies are making me laugh and completely freaking me out at the same time! Women are warriors, be proud. You're beautiful for bringing precious life into the world. I want to be like you. :haha:

I think it's time for a final baby bump photo from both Fezzle and Penelope. Pretty please, they are so fun to see!

Wish--safe travels, give good ol' Minnesota a wave as you fly over us! 

Terri--get a good weekend run in? Hope it was as nice there as it was here. Today is unbelievable, over 60, so much higher than average. And, I meant to respond to the "let's meet in the R's" comment. You are so cute and goofy, I hope your DH appreciates it! You can just call me Mrs. Leo Dicaprio, or maybe Mrs. Stephen Curry. :winkwink:

AFM--I just got a "peak" on my advanced opks. Skipped the "high" and went straight to "peak." I'm still not sure if I've got my cycle correct. Either I'm about to ovulate really, really late after stopping estrogen, or my cycle actually restarted when I thought it was just withdrawal bleeding, in which case, I'll still be ovulating pretty late. One last chance before the DE IVF! 

Just heard back that the donor we want just had retrieval & they will contact her on March 14 to see if she wants to do her last cycle. Potentially only a week before we know if she'll go again. Then we need to figure out if we are first in line or second. Hopefully, we'll get her either way. The nurse seemed to think she'd want to cycle one more time, but she didn't know for sure. Feels like progress!!!

FYI, my sister's doing at least one more IUI with femara. They haven't talked next steps beyond that. She has a s-i-l who's younger than her & had to do 4 IUIs to get her 1st baby (for #2 the 1st IUI worked). The b-i-l has sperm issues, but I think my sis wants to do 4 just to be sure since her s-i-l needed that many. Neither my sis nor her DH have anything wrong (at least that they've figured out yet), she's 34/he's 35 or 36. I told her a bunch of add'l tests to have done (AMH, prolactin, vit d, etc.), but her ObGyn blew them off and my sis listened to her dr. and didn't push for them. I was annoyed, but her journey is not my journey.


----------



## Fezzle

Here's a pic from Saturday- so the day before 39 weeks! I'm feeling more pressure down low and the Braxton Hicks contractions seem a bit more frequent and intense every night, but there still hasn't been any clear signs of things happening soon. I have a sweep on Friday- I hope that gets things going to then go into labour without the medicinal induction that I assume they'll schedule for early next week. I'm feeling really ready now though! We still have some things that need to be done in the kitchen, but the worst of it's over now.
 



Attached Files:







39 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Fezzle

I am really hoping for a 'circle of warmth'! :haha:

Vonn- good luck with the donor (or this one last chance!). For your sis- I think I'd try every test possible before the IUI- I hope they have some success this time!


----------



## penelopejones

I'm going to make "circle of warmth" my mantra. I'm hoping a water birth this time might make things more relaxed. 

I'll post a pic soon--I took one the other day but never have my stupid phone charged or handy when needed. I'm starting to feel more pain in the pelvic region, too. And I'm still feeling sick (or feeling sick again) with yet another cold from DD. I felt so much better last time I was pregnant--I think mostly because I didn't have a toddler around to make me sick all the time! 

Looking great, Fez! Almost there!


----------



## Wish2BMom

lovely bump, fez! you look like you're lower and you're getting ready to go. Not long now!! can't wait!!

yeah - you guys are cracking me right up. 'I was hoping for circle of warmth and then...' Good LAWD! 

terri, or Mrs. Rockefeller - I, too, very much enjoy your goofiness. I envy those who are so silly and creative on their feet, but then I am just thankful that I'm on this side and get to enjoy you!! Too many people lose that fun side as we get older. I bet you are such a fun aunt! I'm pretty silly with DH and he just stares at me. But he got silly the other night, dancing while making dinner and such. It was good to see him let loose a bit.

spud - thanks for the note on the fennel tea. I don't get bloated a lot, but definitely when I fly. And then Southwest comes around with a box of salt (-y snacks) for everyone to choose from - you can just watch everyone bloating up like ticks. And not to mention having a large Starbucks and not being able to toot for 4 hrs!! :rofl:

PJ - looking forward to your bump pic too!! 

vonn - I'll wave on the way back!! on the flight here, they noted when we were over Wyoming, just about to the Rockies. SO EXCITING about your donor! Question, though - how does this work? What does her wanting to do another cycle have to do with the eggs retrieved this time around and your ability to get one?
Interesting about your sister - you already sound like me and my sister - polar opposites. After a few failed IUIs, I'd be looking for more answers too. Continued good luck wishes to her, though! 

not much going on here still - I'm on the patch now and hoping that it's pushed AF away and I don't get it today. It can come tomorrow, just not today please! I need for cd2 to be on Friday or later.


----------



## Vonn

Wish--I hope AF comes exactly when you need it to! As for the process, donors can do 6 cycles max. The donor we want was just doing cycle #5, she stimmed and had retrieval last week. She can do one more cycle if she wishes. The clinic will contact her ab 2 weeks after her retrieval (around March 14) to see if she wants to donate one more time. If she says yes, we are 2nd in line to get the eggs. Since they do egg-sharing cycles, we will likely get to cycle even if we stay #2 on the list. She produced enough eggs in all her previous cycles in order for two or three couples to do fresh transfers with her, depending on how many eggs each couple buys. Clear as mud?!?! :wacko:


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-Why can't you use her eggs this cycle? I think that's the question.

Wish2-I hope AF comes exactly when you need it to as well, and great job with working out. I have my last run with my friends today, and Thursday I'm on my own if I decide to run that day. The expo starts on Thursday, so the girl who bailed on me said she'd go to the expo with me to pick up my stuff, so I hope she follows through.

penelope-Yeah, bump photo!

Fezzle-I keep thinking I'm going to login and you'll have a picture of "maybe Freya" posted already. I'm sending you such positive baby watch dust I can't even stand it myself. hee hee. I know she's going to show up when I'm running. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Vonn

Terri--Ahhhhhh, sorry! It was timing. We had to do a mock cycle & weren't able to start that let alone finish it until she was already reserved for cycle #5.

Do you have a certain time you are trying to finish in, or is this race just for fun? I can't recall if this is a half-m, or what the length is. Weren't you a track star in college????

Fezzle--forgot to say, I love the bump! Thanks for obliging. And I can't wait to meet your little girl. She'll be here any minute! Decided on a name yet?

Penelope--just a few short weeks for you! Do you have a name finalized yet, or will it be "blanket"? (I feel like that's what DD suggested at one point.)

AFM--Got in one bd last night, planning for one more tonight. Fingers crossed for a free baby!!!! 

It is so wonderful here right now, 70 degrees and sunny with a breeze. There is no snow left so it warms much more easily. It's like 30 degrees above average. I am leaving work early to meet my mom and sister and go for a walk around a lake & then watch the Downton Abbey finale. I am making artichoke and herb stuffed chicken breasts.


----------



## Fezzle

No problem! I can't wait for her to get here now! I think her name will probably be Freya Dorothy but we're still holding off anything definite until she's here.


----------



## Lee37

Wish - Hope timing works out for you!

Fezzle - great pic! Not long now :baby:

Vonn - Sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust:

AFM - my morning sickness has switched to afternoon/evening sickness. Im lucky since I don't throw up, although sometimes I think it would make me feel better. :haha:

Hello to everyone else and hope youre all having a good week! :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks for the explanation, vonn! interesting stuff. Sounds so weird, being able to reserve someone. Also, I don't think I realized it was a fresh transfer - that's pretty cool. Though I guess you have to go down there anyway so DH can give his sample. Did you get to pick her or how did that process happen? did you pick someone that had similar features/background as you?

lee - thank you for cheering us all on! I'm glad you're feeling yucky!! ;) Only a few more weeks hopefully. When is your next appt? did you decide what to do about the Harmony test?

terri - I wish I could be there to cheer you on this weekend! How fun!! You'll do great, I'm sure of it. I actually had the idea to run while here, a few miles anyway. But then realized I didn't pack a long sleeve jacket or anything to run at 5am. Too chilly. I'll run when i get home.

I do have to say, I have not been great about alcohol this week. The team is so fried at the end of the day that we meet in the lobby for a drink and debrief. And I have had some wine. None tonight and I'll use my 2nd set of workout gear tomorrow morning.
Oh, and NO AF yesterday!!! Now she can come whenever, I just needed to make it through yesterday so cd2 wasn't while I was here and not home for my scan. I had some VERY watery pink spotting last night, only once, so she's on her way. But we're in the clear now - that's all I care about.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-I hate to hear that AF is on her way, but I'm so happy that you're going to be home to endure it and be able to start your next cycle. Phew! Thanks for the virtual cheers. I'm sure over the couse of my 13 miles I'll be thinking about all of you.

Vonn-No track star here! I did place in the state championships in high school, but college I was too busy studying/staying out late/flirting with boys and didn't really run as much as I would have liked. So, I'm running a half marathon. 13.1 miles. It's supposed to be for fun, but the competitor in me has a time that I'm HOPING for, but I'm not going to put it out in the universe just yet. I signed up with a running friend of mine and she bailed on me, so I'll be going by myself. She also said she was going to the packet pick up with me, and she bailed on that, and she mentioned cheering me on, but she stopped texting, so I have a feeling, it will just be me and my husband. I think he will like that better because he can find someplace to squat and show up at the end. My running friend would probably want him to go to different mile markers to cheer. HA!!HA!! I'll take either one, honestly. I'm going to run whether people are cheering or not. My Rockefeller family will be everywhere; there are so many of them. :rofl:

penelope-I am loving Eleanor and Park so far. It's an easy read and keeping me interested. I hope nothing bad happens in the end. I think their young love is so cute. I miss that.

Lee-Glad to hear you are still sick. That means good things are happening and baby is growing properly. 10w is a milestone for you, right? Keep on doing what you're doing!


----------



## Vonn

Lee--sooooo happy to hear you are still sick and pregnant! Keep updating us, please.

Wish--the least your body could do was cooperate with this only little thing, right?!? Esp when it struggles to cooperate on the one big thing... Well, I'm thrilled for you that this cycle can go off without a hitch! THIS IS IT. Did you do your first IVF about a year ago?

Terri--You made it to state, that's super cool! What did you run back then? I never got into running when in school, always played "ball sports." I did run a couple half marathons in my late 20s/early 30s. Then my thyroid went downhill and energy (& therefore exercising) stopped altogether. The second half-m that I ran was in the Black Hills town of Deadwood, SD. I went out there with several friends and my sister. It was a fun time, even though my sister beat me. It was her first so I guess I figured I'd win. In fact, I hadn't even given it any thought until she beat me. Then I was mad (for a little while) and realized I still have a competitive spirit. She even stopped along the way to go to the bathroom! She is 7 yrs younger than me, though, so I should have expected it.

AFM--Wish, Once we had a consult with CNYFC they give us a login and we could see all the donor profiles & pics and we got to pick. Some clinics match you and you don't ever see all the options, but not CNYFC. Our donor's somewhat similar (like we both have blue eyes and Master's degrees), but we don't necessarily look related or have everything in common. 

We just found out that couple #1 went with a different donor, so we will for sure get to use her, so long as she wants to do one more cycle. I am so pumped!


----------



## penelopejones

That's great news, Vonn! It must be interesting looking at the profiles and figuring out who to pick. 

Terri, glad you are liking the book! After Eleanor & Park, I've read almost all of Rainbow Rowell's novels I think. They aren't all as good, but they are always readable and fun. I'm usually pretty tired by the time I go up to my room and read before bed, so if I read anything too heavy it is slow going and I pass out after like 2 pages. I'm currently reading a novel by an author I usually like, Kamila Shamsie, but this book jumps around between characters and places and times and I've been confused half the time and end up falling asleep. 

Wish, glad the timing is working out! 

I had a midwife appointment on Tuesday and everything is looking good. I had been measuring about 2 cm above but this time I was measuring 35 weeks (and I was 34 weeks, 5 days--I think my ticker below is a couple days off--I should be 35 weeks tomorrow according to the dating scan). I'm not sure if that carries any significance or not, but I certainly feel like peanut is taking up more and more room. It's getting awkward to sit and move around because I feel like he's all up in my ribs, and at the same time I feel his head down low. Maybe he will be a long baby. I'll post a pic in a second.


----------



## penelopejones

Bump pic:
 



Attached Files:







34.5 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Fezzle

Great bump, PJ! I was always measuring a cm ahead until 34 weeks, then it stalled for a couple weeks and caught up again. I think it might have been from a change of position.


----------



## penelopejones

How are you feeling, Fez? Getting so close!


----------



## Fezzle

I feel fine, overall! I am really ready to meet this baby but regarding the pregnancy itself, I don't feel too uncomfortable or anything. I have an appointment this afternoon for a sweep, where they'll probably discuss induction, so I'll update later!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Lovely bump, PJ!! Thank you for sharing!

Vonn - very cool about how you chose. And yay for being a definite!! I just read an article in last week's People mag about surrogate situations gone bad. I can't imagine - the parents back out, the surrogate wants to keep the kid(s) and then the bio parents have to pay child support?! Crazy town. 

Terri - that's a track star in my book!! You'll do so great this weekend, have fun!! 

Fez - not long now, Papa Smurf!! 

Afm - suppression check went well this morning so I start stims tonight. I have the day off today - got back from CA after 1am so I'm tired. Heading back to bed in a few mins. Think I am fighting coming down with a cold too. Acu tomorrow - I'm sure that will help things!
Have a fab weekend everyone!! Bring home the gold, T!


----------



## Fezzle

My sweep was much less uncomfortable this time, but I think it'll still be as unsuccessful at getting anything started. But, I've got an appointment on Sunday now to get checked out for induction, so I might be going to the hospital on Sunday and not coming home until it's with the baby!


----------



## Lee37

Good luck Mrs Rockefeller!:winkwink: and Enjoy the music! :dance:

Wish - So glad AF cooperated with you, good luck!! :dust::dust::dust:

Vonn - Glad to hear your pick for donor is looking to be available! :happydance:

PJ - Beautiful bump pic :thumbup:

Fezzle - Good luck on Sunday!! :happydance::baby:

AFM - 11 weeks tomorrow already! We have company staying with us and since we haven't told anyone I'm trying to hide my nausea. 2X I have ordered food at a restaurant and not eaten it since it turned my stomach on sight. They probably think I've become pretty picky! :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-you'll do great today. Can't wait to hear the report!!

Lee-woohoo for 11 weeks. I think the nausea goes away soon, right? Maybe today you'll be ok. Thanks for the well wishes. 

I did my best ever at my race yesterday. My personal goal was 2:10. I finished in 2:09:35. :happydance: I started in a super slow group (ugh) and I saw the 2:15 pacer on the opposite side of the street around 3 miles. There are people that run with a stick showing what time they will finish (the pacer). I knew I had a lot of catching up to do, but I stuck with my 10 minute pace and just chugged along. At mile 10, a guy that was running near me said 'there's the pacer. Let's catch him!' I was looking for that pacer the whole time. Anyway, I ran a 9.5 mile to catch him and I did. I got in front of that pacer and never looked back. The last mile was tough but I powered through! The last time I could find my time for a half marathon I ran 2:20 and that was 6 years ago so I'm super stoked. I'm also happy I can walk easily today. Woop woop.


----------



## Wish2BMom

WAHOO!!! :wohoo: congrats, terri!! I was thinking about you all weekend!! that's awesome!

thanks for the cheering, Lee! :) I'm psyched AF stayed away one extra day too. Stims are on for tonight. I really hope we get one or two to freeze - I know I've said this before but we can't keep affording these stim drugs fully out of pocket. DH said that this might be our last time - we have other expenses as well (one of our tenants is moving out, we have improvements we have to make to that property, we have improvements we have to make to our house...) so we can't continue to just dump thousands into meds that aren't yielding anything. On a monthly or bimonthly basis.


----------



## Fezzle

Apparently in practice they aren't that worried about us elderly mums going past our due date- I've been bumped twice now for induction as no free beds and I'm not an urgent case. So I'll just be getting monitoring until there's an available bed.


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-My heart skipped a beat. Ok..we'll wait. :) Maybe you'll have a St. Patrick's day baby. Is Freya an Irish name?


----------



## Vonn

Fezzle--thank you for the update, I hopped on to hear from you! Glad there's no rush, medically speaking, but I'm sure you are anxious to meet Freya.

Wish--it starts today, yippee! I know what you mean about paying out of pocket. This stuff adds up so fast, it is such a HUGE bummer. I'm sorry you won't be able to do this indefinitely, but you won't need it because this cycle is gonna work! You have the law of averages on your side (is that what it's called?) and your dr has been able to adjust the protocol based on what's been learned so far. You have every right to feel super positive about this! We are getting some help from the in laws for the DE IVF, which is amazing & we are so grateful. It takes some of the burden off us. I would be soooooo incredibly stressed out if we were footing the entire bill on my non profit salary and DH's artist income. 

Terri--congrats on the race!! That is so awesome that you bested a record you set ages ago. The adrenaline must have been great! Hope you celebrated with a great meal. 

Lee--would you normally be drinking with these people? If so, they may have an inkling...:winkwink: If not, then your food issues may just seem like pickiness

AFM--we are impatiently waiting to hear if our donor wil go one more cycle. I've got butterflies! we are so close. . .close to paying a $10,000 deposit. Yikes, that's real. I just looked to see if they'd posted the results for this last cycle and they did, two positives! So far, in 5 fresh egg cycles, this donor has 8 bfps and 2 bfns, 80% positive rate. That's not a live birth rate (they don't list that), but it's a great start.


----------



## Wish2BMom

fezzle - GOOD LUCK!! I hope a bed opens up soon and you get to pushin'!! :ninja:

vonn - that IS so exciting!! wow, those are some stats this chick has! :haha: how old is she? 
And thanks for the positivity - I have very little right now. Not like 'woe is me' but way more prepared for a negative this time around. Realistic vs optimistic, I guess? We'll see. If my scan on Friday happens to show something more than nothing after 4 days of stims, then maybe I'll gain a little more optimism.
For now, just need to not mess up my meds at ALL this time!


----------



## penelopejones

Good luck, Wish! I hope this cycle is your time! 

Terri, that's amazing. Hope you are feeling okay today. I'm sure I'd have to sleep for a week after doing anything close to that. 

Vonn, those stats are amazing. It's cool that they post them. I have a friend who donated her eggs back when she was in college, and she told me back then all they told her was that they had been used--not how many times or if any of them resulted in a baby. I wonder if the donors know their stats now? Well, she must know she is in demand! Hope it works out for you! 

Fez, keep us posted! The waiting is the worst. 

DH and I (and PJ) just got back from our trip to South Carolina for a few days. We were able to spend some time yesterday and today at the beach! The water was cold but that didn't bother PJ, who got completely soaked and covered in sand. I stuck my feet in but didn't get in the water. I've become such a wimp for a Canadian! 

Lee - 11 weeks! Just a few weeks until 2nd trimester. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Vonn

Penelope--how are you feeling? Any indications things are changing to prep for delivery? I'm not sure what those things are, so educate me!

Wish--how's the stimming going? When do you get another check?

Lee--hope the nausea subsides soon!

Fezzle--thinking of you and Freya!!!!!

AFM--still no word... I contacted our nurse again today and asked for any sort of update, pleeeeeeease. I also sent over the records for the hysteroscopy from August that I guess hadn't gotten forwarded. I requested them and when I looked at them, I was confused. It seems as though maybe I just had a fibroid, not a fibroid and a polyp as I originally thought. It looks like what they thought was a polyp was instead a fibroid. That dr was a shit communicator, glad he's not my regular dr. I'll probably ask my nurse at CNYF to clarify, if she ever gets back to me. She's not being a great communicator either. I get that these people deal with this stuff all the time, so it's routine, but it is ALL a BIG deal to us patients!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - I hear you on the communication. If I hadn't called with a question about something else, i would have started using certain meds I didn't have to use this cycle just b/c the printout I got said I was supposed to! HELLO!!
I need for you to get a status soon!! :)

PJ - I 2nd vonn's question - any rumblings? baby turned the right way? Did you guys decide on a name yet? I believe a few were still up in the air. 

fez - hope you're doing well and Freya is on her way! if not already here!

lee - how are you feeling?

someday - did you find that 2nd job yet? did you go with the cleanup crew? gooey...

afm - stims are going fine. Of course, I messed up my first one and forgot to take it during the 7-9:00 timeframe they say to. I jumped out of bed at 10:30 and did it then. Thank god i remembered that night! But last night was fine and now i have an alarm set for myself. I went to acupuncture this morning too - how lovely. Big fan, I know I've mentioned that. It's cool how she's switching where she puts the needles in based on where I am with the cycle. I go again on Tuesday. Oh and my next scan with the docs is this Friday morning. Hopefully we'll see something but I'm not betting on it only 4 days after starting stimming. Though I did feel a little something on my right side today when I coughed or sneezed, so maybe something's happening already. 

work is pretty busy until then so I don't have much time to sit around and mull through the 'what ifs' and 'if nots'.


----------



## penelopejones

Hi everyone--thanks for asking. No updates for me, really. Baby is head down, but other than a few very mild cramps here and there (which I guess are Braxton Hicks?) I've got no signs that labor is immanent. With DD, though, I had absolutely 0 signs until the day I woke up with contractions 4-5 minutes apart! I figure it will just happen when it happens, but I've got a ways to go still... We are more or less set on Franklin for the first name (Frankie), but DH is fickle and could decide against it and we'd be back at square one. It is so hard to get him to talk about names too. But DD keeps saying it will be Frankie. 

Vonn, the miscommunication is so frustrating! Argh. 

Wish, the acupuncture sounds really cool! 

I remember when I went into labor with DD, I had an acupuncture appointment scheduled for that day. I woke up in the morning and told DH I was in labor and he thought it was okay, we could still go to the acupuncture appointment and it would all go really slowly. I was like, no--this is happening now! There's no way we could have made it to that appointment!


----------



## Wish2BMom

well Frankie sounds like Blankie so I'm sure DD is a big fan of the name!! I love it too - very cute. I often wonder how many current names are going to die out - Debbie, Brian, Donna - just names that aren't really passed down or anything.


----------



## terripeachy

HA!!HA!! I thought the same thing about Frankie, and I think it's a really cute name for a baby, little boy. I hope he's not Frankie as an adult, but whatever!

penelope-I hope your labor this time is quick and sudden too. That seems to be the best way to go.

Vonn/Wish-Best of luck this cycle ladies. I hope this is it whether the doctors tell you what to do or not. In the end, whatever is going to happen is going to happen, so we just try our best and hope for the best. :hugs:

AFM-Nothing to report except that I went running on Tuesday and now I can walk normally again. HA! I should have run on Sunday to get the kinks out but the couch was calling my name too loudly.

Hope the rest of you are well. :flower:


----------



## Spudtastic

HI ladies.

I haven't posted for a while but I have been stalking.

Fezzle - I hope labour and birth went well and you now have Freya in your arms.

Terri - i love all the running you are doing. I need to start exercising again so you are inspiring me with your running stories.

Vonn - wow your doctor is a terrible communicator and very frustrating for you. I hope you get to go ahead with your donor this cycle. Glad the oh came on board. How's the sugar free eating going?

Wish - I feel this must be your cycle too. I'm sure. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Pj - frankie is cute. Also if things went quickly with dd I'm sure they'll be even quicker with frankie. I have to admit once the real.pains started I was surprised how quickly things went (active labour 5 hours with 15 minutes pushing). 

Lee - when is your next scan? 

Afm - my parents have just left to go back home so I'm very sad. It was wonderful having them here for 8 weeks. 
I can't believe Seren is 2 months already. She's doing well and sleeping well. I'm so lucky she's not a terrible sleeper like Isla was (and still is).


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks, spud!! I sure hope one of you is a true witch and is able to see my future! ;) So happy to hear that Seren is doing well and sleeping well, most importantly!! I'm sure you will miss your folks and I'm also sure it's killing them to leave their newborn granddaughter behind for awhile. Any plans on when they'll head back? 

vonn - any updates on the egg lady??

pj - that's a good point by spud - you better have a bag packed and ready to go if things went that quickly before. I have a friend who barely made it to the hospital on her first go-round, let alone her next 2!

terri - I concur - your running/exercising is contagious. I went to TRX last night - 3rd workout this week. I stunned even myself. And perhaps one tomorrow morning but tonight is the Wine/Cheese/Chocolate Fest. Perhaps a run in the afternoon instead. 

I had my first scan this morning since starting stims and I have 6 follicles! I NEVER have 6 follicles showing this early! Only one is close to 'measurable' (read: 11mm, this one is like 10.3) but to have the possibility of 6 is great! the most I've ever had is 7 from my first cycle. Soooooo, lots of water for me this weekend and hopefully we will have some good luck next week. And my theory of CoQ10 impacting follicle growth is thankfully out the window. I'd love it if a few more pop up but I'm not going to be greedy. if we can get these 6 to all mature. I'll be psyched.

Have a wonderful weekend everyone! We might be getting a winter storm here on the first night of Spring. huh?? :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Spud! Glad to hear Seren is sleeping "like a baby" and you are doing well. How is your husband doing with your family around and the new baby? Lots of changes. What ever happened to the business?

Wish2-Awesomesauce!! 6 follicles is great, even when you messed up your meds. Woop woop! So exciting!

I don't know if I told you guys this (I know I told my oldie but goodie friends), but my sister had her second baby in the waiting room of the hospital. They didn't believe her when she said the baby is coming and told her to please sit in the waiting room. Luckily, an ambulance driver/doctor was walking by and had some forceps (or whatever) and delivered my nephew right there. My sis said that my BIL was crying, and the other people in the waiting room were in shock. HA!!HA!! Then the hospital had the nerve to try to charge her for a bed and anesthesia. No sir...she did not pay that bill. So...the baby is coming whether you're ready or not. :)

Glad you guys are getting on board with your exercise. I'm debating whether I want to run on Saturday morning or not. It would be nice to take the weekend off and sleep in (even though that's really hard for me), but I think I will run at least 5 miles. It's almost time to switch out my winter running clothes for my summer clothes, so it might be nice to wear my winter clothes one last time.

I have big plans for the weekend but this rain/snow is starting to put a damper on my plans. I have an Indian cooking class with my bestie tonight, brunch tomorrow, and church on Sunday. After church, hubs and I are planning to go to the Int'l Spy museum in DC. www.spymuseum.org I have wanted to go for years, and I'm hoping if it does snow, it won't be crowded. I think the cherry blossoms are supposed to be out this weekend too, so it might be cool to take pics of cherry blossoms and snow in the same shot.

Have a great weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

the Spy museum?? missed that one! it's now on the list for our next visit, for sure. That sounds fun. 

I can't believe that story about your sister!! that's CRAZY! 

omg, if you get a pick of cherry blossoms in the snow, please post!! or send to me - I bet it will be gorgeous.

Have a fantastic time at the cooking class and all of your other plans! how fun!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-There are so many museums in DC, it's hard to a) go to those where you have to pay and b) see them all. So...don't feel bad. After last weekend and running past all this stuff and not noticing anything but the person in front of me, I realized that I need to get back down to DC and go to museums again. I have also been wanting to go to the Holocaust museum since it opened, and I haven't done that either. I'm too close geographically to let all this stuff pass me by when all I have is time. And..my hubs hasn't even been to most of these places, and it's his duty as a US Citizen to spend some time in our Nation's Capital. hee hee. Especially before Trump gets voted in *rollingeyes*


----------



## Vonn

Terri--When you wrote about going to the spy museum, the thing that first came to mind is that it's like the holocaust museum in that at both you get a card with a person's details when you arrive. It personalizes your experience. So, it's funny that you then wrote about the holocaust museum as well. They are both good, the holocaust museum is super powerful (as you can imagine), though I haven't been in a long time. The last time I was in D.C. for a conference I went to the spy museum and also the newseum. I thought that was well done, also. It was a while ago, though, so I can't recall many details.

That is a crazy story about your sister. I would have been soooo pissed if I was her for them not listening. What doofuses. I know someone who delivered her 3rd child in the bathtub because labor came on so fast. Her mil was there to help, thankfully, as she's a nurse, and everything was fine. I wonder how small the percentage is of crazy birth stories like those. I bet it's really low, like under 5%.

Wish--yay for 6 follies! I bet more will show up since this is really early. Did they venture a guess as to whether it's the different protocol? When do you go back in?

Spud--I am so glad you have at least one good sleeper! It would be really hard to see you parents go, I know you miss them being so far away. I ditto the questions others have asked.

Thanks for asking, I am on day 44 of no sugar, starches, alcohol! Staying strong though I am seeing lots of things I really, really want. I've added some new probiotics in and something for low stomach acid, which I just did a homemade test for and think I have (can/often go(es) with candida, apparently).

Penelope--Frankie is cute! Are you to the point now where you have to get check ups every week?

Fezzle--:baby:!?!?!?!?!?!

Lee--feeling any better? Still have house guests?

AFM--the nurse told me a couple days ago that we are for sure #1 on the list & that others are asking about this donor and she's telling them she's reserved for this cycle. That for sure means we will have to coordinate with another couple. IF the donor goes again. She has not responded yet. I don't know for sure what day the nurse contacted her, maybe it wasn't on Monday. I pulled out my detective skills & since her profile says she's finishing grad school, I looked at area colleges and do see that a major one is on spring break this week, so I'm hoping she's just out of town and she'll respond as soon as she's back. Who knows???? I'm going a little crazy. And DH is about to lose it, he really wants to know.


----------



## Lee37

Vonn - Crossing fingers and toes for you and DH. Waiting to hear about something so important is so hard! :hugs:

Wish - Six..that is wonderful!! :happydance:

Terri - Congrats on your new family member! My SIL almost had her 5th in the hospital elevator lol. My brother barely parked the car and made back in time. 

PJ - I love the name Frankie! :flower: 

Spud- nice to hear from you and glad LO is sleeping so good! :thumbup:

AFM 12 weeks tomorrow! We have an apt on tues to hear the heartbeat. Nausea went away for a day or so but then returned. I weighed myself and have lost about 4 lbs. I gather that's not uncommon due to morning sickness, hopefully I will be feeling better and gaining a little soon. Hard to believe I could weigh less since my belly is bigger now. Will be doing some shopping this weekend for some pants with some stretch.

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Vonn - ughhhh, tell her to put down the yard drink and get her butt back from Cancun (is that even a SB destination anymore??) and get you some eggs! or at least contracted to get you some eggs! What happens if she decides not to do another round, do you have a backup? 

We went to the Newseum when we were in DC in Dec. That was a good one. I heard the Holocaust Museum is incredible, powerful and you shouldn't go on a cloudy day b/c you need sunshine when you get out of there. We didn't make it there - the only other one we hit up was the Smithsonian Museum of Natural History. I was a little let down by that one but oh well. It was pretty cool to see a T-Rex skeleton, the Hope Diamond and one of the bug guys had a tarantula out!

terri - I understand. It's always hardest to explore your own backyard. We are terrible at it! I've barely done any of the historical things to do in Boston!

lee - I can't believe you're 12 weeks already!! that's so wonderful!

just got the call from my nurse - they already want to start the every-other-day scans and blood work, so I'll be heading down to the main office in Lexington on Sunday morning. Oh well. I didn't think they'd want to see me until at least Tuesday. I don't see these suckers maturing enough on Sunday but I guess it's just for monitoring.


----------



## penelopejones

Terri, that story about your sister's birth experience is crazy! I'm hearing many of these stories lately. Someone on FB just posted about a 26 minute labor (I'm assuming once they got to the hospital)--but it sounds like the whole process was like 1.5 hours! I guess if it is going to happen that quickly there is not much you can do! But it is super annoying that they ignored her in the hospital until it was too late! 

It is awesome that you are so close to DC. DH and I have gone several times to visit friends and I always wish we could spend more time there. We went for the cherry blossom peak last year and it was insane, but we still had a good time. The only thing is that the museums on the mall always seem to be super packed--I guess it would be better to go during the week if we could? 

Vonn, glad you get your #1 donor! Hope you get confirmation soon! And great going on the sugar free diet--is it getting easier overall? I remember when I went gluten free it was hard at first, and then I just got used to not being able to eat wheat and I don't really crave it anymore.

I'm hoping to start eating healthier after baby is born. Right now I don't have much appetite so I'm just eating small meals of whatever seems appealing. 

I switched to once a week appointments now, but I had to reschedule mine on Monday because I had work commitments, so it won't be until Friday which is almost 2 weeks from my last visit. I don't have any high risk signs though so I think it is okay. I got a notice today that a kid in PJ's class got chicken pox, and they made a point to mention it to me when I went to pick her up today since I'm pregnant and there's apparently some risk involved. However, PJ has the vaccine and I had it when I was a little kid, so I think it is okay. 

I'm glad everyone likes Franklin/Frankie! It's a little old fashioned and not too popular anymore, but I like that it is still a name everyone will have heard of and that doesn't have any obvious alternative spellings. We are maybe thinking of Xavier for a middle name, but I still want to find something that has some meaning from my side of the family. I mean, he'll have DH's last name for his whole life (unless he decides to change it, I guess), so I'd like him to have a connection to my side too. 

Spud - 15 minutes of pushing sounds awesome! I could totally go for that this time around. I think last time it was 3-4 hours but I lost track of time so who knows...


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry- I am always just on my phone and sporadically online! Freya arrived quickly on Wed- more details in my journal! Will try to get more photos up soon!


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Fezzle....cant wait for pics xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

Congratulations Fezzle!! Welcome baby Freya!!!


----------



## Lee37

Congrats Fezzle!!! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats Fezzle!! So happy for you and DH. 

Lee-my nephew is 5 now. All is well with the world and my sister had two other non-eventful birth stories. :winkwink:


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats, Fez! Can't wait to see pictures, and I'm glad it went quickly--I hope that means smoothly as well!


----------



## TTC74

Yay!!! Fez! 

Sorry for my absence. I was having neck surgery. I'm Feeling better now and the anasthesia halted my O. So now that I'm off narcotics I'm about to O. The timing couldn't be better!


----------



## Lee37

terripeachy said:


> Congrats Fezzle!! So happy for you and DH.
> 
> Lee-my nephew is 5 now. All is well with the world and my sister had two other non-eventful birth stories. :winkwink:

Oh! I mustve missed that. :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ttc - neck surgery?? was that expected? what happened? that sounds crazy.

vonn - did you hear yet? or should you hear this week since school's back in session? meant to also give you props on the sugar-free diet! GREAT job, that's such will power!

afm - I had to go in for scans yesterday and this morning - they are keeping an eye on me surging. I only have 4 follicles now that are showing any signs of life and only one is 'measurable' still. It plumped from 11 yesterday to 14 today but the others stayed as they were at 8, 9 and 10. I need for those to get going. Doesn't look like we'll have all of the original 6 they saw since some aren't joining in. Oh well.


----------



## TTC74

Fx Wish! 

The neck surgery was far from expected. A few weeks ago, I woke up with neck pain. The next day, it was running down my arm with numbness in my fingers. I went to a dr who ordered an MRI. As soon as the results were in, he sent me to neurosurgery with a terrible herniation of the C6-C7 disc. I saw the neurosurgeon on a Monday and he literally operated one week later due to the severity of this herniation of unknown origin. Crazy! I'm doing better now though. So, it was a blessing to find a surgeon willing to clear his calendar so that I would be out of pain for my daughter's wedding.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good LAWD! That's crazy!! I'm glad you were able to get it taken care of so quickly and everything seemed to go smoothly.


----------



## MsRipple

Hi ladies, I've been lightly stalking this thread for a bit and hoping I can join you!

I'm 37, my husband is 41, and we have been ttc #1 since the fall. We are often apart during the week, which can make timing a bit more difficult, but we have generally been able to make it happen, albeit with no success thus far! Since we are 35 plus, we decided to start the process of drs visits/testing in the the next few months. I had a basic blood test with my obgyn and the one issue that came up is subclinical hypothyroidism, which the obgyn recommended that I be referred to an endocrinologist. I froze my eggs a few years ago (as I like to plan things and was fortunate to have bonus $ before I left the private sector). While I am hoping we won't need them, that could be a Plan B (or C, or D).


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome, msripple! cheers to you for freezing your eggs! I wish I had thought of that but I didn't think it was going to be a big deal. Boy was I wrong!
That dang thyroid can be a tricky one too. What looks 'normal' when you're not TTC'ing can still be too high/low for when you are, so that's good they caught that.

good luck on the rest of your tests! it's good to get those under your belt too so you know if there are any issues that you need to tackle, instead of continuing to go thru this process blind.


----------



## MsRipple

Thanks Wish2B! I am a worst case scenario planner (for better and for worse!) I have gained a ton of weight this year, which I mostly attribute to too many snacks and stress, but I'm wondering too if the thyroid changes played a role. Regardless, I am working on adapting to dietary suggestions for pregnancy by the midwife group associated with my doctor, which calls for 8-10 servings of fruits veggies a day, plus some other stuff, and limiting processed foods. I love fruits and veggies, but I also have a major sweet tooth and I am a classic emotional eater! I am hoping by committing to eating the 8-10 servings a day, I will have less room for processed and sugary foods and it will be easier to slowly phase them out. If not, I may have to go cold turkey. Vonn, I hope I have your willpower and planning if I need to do that! :)


----------



## Vonn

TTC--so glad the surgery went well and you got some relief!

Wish--it's good they are keeping a close eye on things. Have they made any changes mid-process? I know follies can come out of the woodwork, so you still may get 6! You seem a little down. I'm sorry, I know how hard it is to maintain positivity. :hugs: to you, my friend.

MsRipple--wow, you froze your eggs?!?!? That's amazing. It was not on my radar at all, not that I could afford it, but it sure would be an amazing back up. Subclinical hypothyroidism was uncovered when I first started getting tests. I was actually going to my reg dr about symptoms related to it, but she hadn't put it together. Then I went to an RE's office and just in chatting the NP thought the symptoms lined up and had me tested. All the weird symptoms that I was making excuses about made sense, it was like a revelation. But it can be complicated. It's still a process for me, nearly three years later. I suggest reading a lot of different websites related to thyroid problems and familiarize yourself with the symptoms so that if you go on meds you will know if it makes to feel better. Blood tests don't tell the whole story (though some endos think they do). Because the thyroid impacts so many other functions, there can be a cascade of problems...taxed adrenals, infertility... Do you track your cycle? If you spot for several days, have a short luteal phase, you may have low progesterone, which could be caused by the thyroid problem. Mary Shomon and Hypothyroidmom are two great resources. GL!!!

AFM--Still no word. GRRRRRRRRRR. I am annoyed and DH has practically given up. And now I've gotten AF -- I just want to have a next step. I emailed the nurse today but didn't hear anything.


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn/Wish2-:hugs: You girls are really going through the valley now. I hope you both come out successfully. That would really make my year(s). fxfxfx.

MsRipple-Welcome. I hope you can get on the right track quickly. I'm also a little jealous that you froze your eggs. When did you do it, and how did you hear about it, and then decide to do it? When I was in my late 20s, my coworker and I watched a story on 60 minutes about egg freezing, and we were both fascinated by the idea, but neither of us thought to actually go through with it. In the end, both of us went the IVF route, and she has three daughters now. One single and one set of twins. I'm sure both of us could say 'If we knew then what we know now.' I could go on blabbing, but I won't.


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, msripple - did you come to the right thread! if there is anyone who is VERY well-educated on eating correctly for what ails you, it's Vonn! she's our own little wiki! see - she even cites sources! :)

vonn - tell DH no giving up! I really hope you hear soon. They should really just call this process 'Waiting While Trying to Conceive' b/c that's all we bloody do. (yep, I just turned Brit for a sec). 

thank you vonn and terri - I'm not down, per se, but anticipating getting frustrated this week, i guess. There were 6 still that they could see, just a couple that aren't growing. Then don't tell me about them!! grr. Oh well, the girls are just giving it to me straight. 
Acu in a couple of hours, I can't wait! Gimme some of that Eastern voodoo magic!


----------



## MsRipple

Vonn - Do you have another donor option in mind? What an exciting stage in the process. I have a friend who did Donor Eggs after some reservation and years of ttc and she is now the mom of a gorgeous toddler!

I don't have any indication of a progesterone deficiency - I have tracked on Fertility Friend since September. I have a 12 day LP and don't usually spot. I will definitely ask the endocrinologist about it once I can get in for an appointment, particularly as the Fertility Clinic my doc referred me to has a 2 month wait to even make an appointment for me- (which, wth, that is crazy, right ?!? However no other clinics in my metro area seem appealing to me so I'm going to wait it out a bit.) 
Working on my eating - got my 8 fruits and veg in yesterday, but still lots of snacking! One step at a time. This week I am focusing on getting the good foods in and getting back to a regular exercise routine.

@ terri re: egg freezing, I did it 3 years ago when I was 34. I had heard about the procedure from a woman I met on vacation who was a reproductive endocrinologist and just happened to be discussing egg freezing at dinner. While I had heard about it before, I had never given it much thought until then. I did have a few friends with trouble conceiving, and that probably pushed more a bit further to doing the procedure. After some research, I did the procedure about 6 months later and now have 21 eggs sitting in a nitrogen tank. I am glad I did it and fortunate I had the resources to do it, but I really don't know if the eggs will work (for lack of a better word at the moment). And I hope I never have to find out :).


----------



## Wish2BMom

sorry vonn, missed your question - no change up in my meds. :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi everyone....still here....still stalking

My baby is 1 today....sniff sniff....where does time go


----------



## penelopejones

Wow, Taurus! Happy birthday to James! 

Welcome MsRipple! It is fortuitous that Vonn is on here with all of her knowledge. Good going with the fruits and veggies! The two month wait is crazy--but worth it maybe if you get to see a really good RE. 

Wish, rooting for your follies! It just takes one good one, though! 

Nothing new here. Feeling tired and not very hungry. I have a bit of a feeling peanut might be a tad early, but no real signs yet. I looked into an emergency doula in case I go into labor while DH is at work, but it doesn't seem like a good solution for me. They'd charge the same amount (like, $900!!) that they would if you were just signed on as a regular client, and they wouldn't be able to drive me to the birthing center (which is sort of the whole point), but would just help me to get an uber or a taxi. Um, okay, I can do that myself. So I'm not sure where that leaves me in terms of an emergency plan. I'm really hoping I'll go into labor on a day DH is off!


----------



## TTC74

Hi Taurus! Happy birthday to your LO!


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-Happy birthday to James!!

penelope-Ooh, exciting...I hope little boy does what is best for you. hee hee. That's crazy about the emergency doula. Your DH can always meet you at the hospital if he's at work when you need to go in, right? Could a neighbor or your best friend be on standby?

TTC-Glad your neck is better. Random things happen when we age. It's discouraging.


----------



## penelopejones

It's tough! I have some friends willing to be on stand by, but they all live 20 minutes away. (We moved to a suburb about 2 years ago for DH's job, but I've found it tougher to make friends here. It's one of those non-place places where everyone works and just drives into their garage at night and no one is out with their kids playing or barbecuing in their backyards or what have you). Our neighbors are friendly but have older kids and always seem to be ferrying them to soccer and basketball and what have you. So I don't know if I could call on a neighbor to drive me. :( I still miss where we used to live--near the university, with more of a small town feel. And my friends were within 5 minutes from me. 

Anyway, I realized my sister-in-law would be a good person to call on. She's a nurse and actually works in a labor and delivery ward (though she's not usually the one helping with deliveries), and she's really gentle and calming. So I'm going to see if she'd be able to take me in an emergency. I think if I have 4 people on my call list someone should be able to help me out!


----------



## terripeachy

penelope-Just remember, people are more than willing to help out if you ask, and they want to help. It may seem daunting, but your neighbor with the kids at least knows what it's like to be pregnant and have kids and making plans and such, so if you can't find anyone, I'm sure she'd be more than willing to at least drive you if you're in a bind. If someone asked me (as a DINK) I'd be like 'what?! no way. That's frightening' J/k. hee hee.

That's great that your SIL can help you too. One can never have enough backups. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA you made me LOL again, terri!

PJ - that's great that you have your SIL. If you do use a neighbor, take the time on the way to the hospital to get to know each other! :rofl: friends for life now over the bond of bringing your new son into the world! 

scan today showed all 6 follies, finally. Though 2 are still below the 11 mark, but not by much:
17.5, 12, 12, 12, 10, 9. Continuing my shots and I go in again on Friday. I only have meds to last me through Friday so I guess I have to suck it up and purchase more, most likely. UGH! DH is not going to be psyched. Maybe they'll all plump enough for me to only need Friday night and we can trigger on Saturday! please please please... I don't see the 12s reaching 18 in 2 days, though. They'll be 16 if I'm lucky. I need them to be at least 18 to be considered mature enough for the retrieval.


----------



## TTC74

Wish - glad to hear follies are getting in line! 

Question. Can evap lines have color. I left a 10 miu IC longer than 10 mins and came back to a def pink line.
 



Attached Files:







image.png
File size: 141.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## penelopejones

Wish, getting there! Hopefully they will plump up without you having to buy more meds... 

TTC, not sure, but I think I can see a faint line--but the ICs are of course unpredictable... Test again!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks for cheering on my follies, girls!

ttc - I'm confused - your chart says you're only 3dpo. You're testing already or is your chart inaccurate? I'm squinting and I can't see anything just yet. Looking forward to darker lines for my old eyes. 

Vonn - hear anything yet?


----------



## Lee37

TTC - I think I see a line!! 

Wish - Those numbers look good to me, sorry to hear more $$ involved though. Crossing fingers and toes that this is it for you! :flower:

Taurus - Happy Birthday to James!:cake: A year already, WOW! 

Vonn - Sorry to hear you two are still waiting.. :hugs: hope you get some great news soon!

Ms. R - Welcome! I'm with everyone else..super impressed that you froze your eggs. That is really smart. Good for you! :thumbup:

AFM - had my 12 wk apt. All blood work was good and listened to the baby's heart beat! <3 So amazing!! :cloud9: The midwife said the babys pulse was about twice as fast as mine and that was normal. So was happy to hear that everything seems to be going good. :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Lee-Great news!! Every time I read your update, my heart skips a beat because I'm just so happy for you.

Wish2-triggering helps plump up follies too, but I'm not sure if it makes them produce mature eggs. You may want to consider asking your nurse about donated meds or samples that they get from the pharmacies. For one day it's not worth it to have to buy a whole new set. I know if i had extra and got pregnant, I would've donated mine, but my dosages were high, and I didn't have that many extras.

It's about 75 degrees outside, and I'm so eager to finish my day. My boss is off tomorrow, so I really just need to make it through today. *sigh*


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, totally forgot to wish Sweet Baby James Happy Birthday!! :cake: 

lee - SQUEAL!! congrats! I'm so glad everything is going well and you're already almost in the 2nd tri!

terri - good point about the triggering! if anything, it's another 36 hrs for them to grow. And yeah, I actually got 2 night's worth of gonal from the doc already. They are good at giving me samples when they have them. They know I pay out of pocket for all my meds. 

You gonna go for a run in the nice weather? I think it's supposed to be super nice here tomorrow, I can't wait. I just worked my way out of a 1.5 hr meeting today and cancelled one that was from 4-5 tomorrow!

Today is DH's bday - I got him a propane BBQ smoker for his present but it's not going to be here until Monday. Boo. So I went a couple of towns over on my one little break today and picked up his favorite pizza for dinner. :) I think we're going to go to a German restaurant that is a few towns over in the other direction on Saturday night too. I surprised him a few years ago with a weekend trip to Bruswick, ME and there was a German restaurant in the little quaint downtown area there and he LOVED it. So I thought we could do that too.


----------



## Vonn

Penelope--did you get your back up rides figured out yet?

Lee--so glad to hear things are going well! Please keep updating us.

TTC--have you retested?

Wish--having to buy just a few extra meds would be a pain in the @ss, I hope it all works out! Can't wait for the next update.

Terri--75 degrees??? I'm jelly. It snowed here yesterday. Good suggestion about asking if there are any samples or donated meds, I would think that does happen.

Taurus--awwwwwww, James is 1! Does that mean he's not a baby anymore? Is he walking yet?

AFM--I got a message this morning that our donor is ready to move ahead with this cycle!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I was sooo happy this morning. Now I have a million questions & the nurse didn't call me back, but for a moment this morning it was just pure relief and excitement. That felt so good. Yesterday was a shitty day and I had the low feeling of, "This is just never going to happen. There will always be something out of my control that comes between me and a baby." I kept seeing babies and pg women at work, my mom was a butt-head, found out a cousin is pg. It was just a really bad day. Then, last night, I had my donor support group, which was good. Then I talked with my sister for an hour. Then I took a bath with epsom salts and essential oils. When I finished the bath I felt very calm and knew I would hear something good today. And I did. Whew!


----------



## Wish2BMom

AWESOME, Vonn!!!! I'm so excited for you and DH!!!

(that bath sounds amazing too...)


----------



## MsRipple

Wish - follies sound good! From my one experience stimming I believe they took more eggs than counted "ready" follicles in my last pre-trigger visit. So it's not uncommon for follicles to grow/come out of the woodwork! Will you trigger in the next day or so?

Vonn - so exciting! Will you be able to do the transfer this cycle? 

AFM- not much to report. I've been committing to eating 8-10 fruits and vegs a day plus adding in chia seeds and exercise 5x/week. Next week I'll work on curbing a bit of the junk food, but I feel pretty good even in just the last few days. Going to try to get some well-timed ttc in, but I'm just not feeling like bending my schedule into a pretzel this cycle (we are in a somewhat ldr, as we work in cities several hours apart so we often don't see one another during the week unless one of us takes off or I can telework).


----------



## Taurus8484

Pen - your so close now xx

Wish - best of luck

Lee and Vonn - fantastic exciting news for you both xx

TTC - any further POAS


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Yup..I went running and my friends and I were struggling because it was so warm, and we're not used to such warm weather, but we survived. :) We average about 4 miles on Tue/Thursday and then they participate in a weekend running program, and I just sit around or run on my own. I'm going to get back to it this weekend. Hope your checkup went well tonight and you can trigger.

Oh, and the presents for your DH sound great. Wish him happy belated if he keeps up with us. hee hee.

Vonn-Another sigh of relief for your donor wanting to do another cycle. :happydance: Sorry to hear you had such a sucky day, but you wake up the next morning and things turn around. 

MsRipple-Great job on your fruits and vegetables. TTC and living in the same house is hard enough, I'm sure it has to be crazy trying to get your body's schedule on a weekend plan, but you stranger things have happened, so do what you can!

AFM-No updates over here...except Easter is coming! Instead of spending tons of $, my hubs and I decided to just have a nice brunch. We're making omelettes and Belgian waffles. Oh crikey..I forgot to pick up some strawberries/fruit. I have to go back to the store on Sunday for some other things I forgot. Then for dinner we're going to have grilled lamb chops with a mint pesto and mashed potatoes. I rarely eat lamb, but Easter is the perfect time for it, so we're doing it up this year.

Happy Easter for those who celebrate. <3 Not sure if you heard, but He has risen!! hee hee.


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - sigh - I'd love to get back up to 4 mi. If this cycle doesn't work out, that might be a goal of mine. It's not a lot but it's more than the 2.5 I do around my hilly block and that's a struggle right now. Yes, I'm going to include 'hilly' b/c that's part of my challenge!
Your brunch sounds awesome! We have plans to go over to my aunt's house. Well, I do, anyway. DH is going to sit this family party out. We have SUCH picky eaters in my family that we're going to have the typical ham, mashed potatoes, peas (ugh) but then this year we're spicing it up with Brussels sprouts and roasted sweet potatoes too. Watch out now!!

hahaha i'll let DH know about the birthday wishes! We are going to go to the movies tomorrow too. Kinda bummed there's not something out that I'm dying to see, like when Sicario and the Whitey Bulger movie were both out a few months ago. We might see Deadpool but DH thinks I only want to see that b/c of RR. He is dreamy but I certainly do NOT want to see is 33rd movie about taking over someone's body/switching bodies with someone. Have you seen those previews? I think he's being typecast as the 'body switcher guy'. stop that. :rofl:

yeah - TTC - anymore POAS?? what's going on?

msripple - wow, that's amazing will power! I am constantly trying to incorporate more fruits and veggies into my life. This week I branched out to clementines (I had my first one ever 2 weeks ago), and remembered that I liked red grapes so I bought some of those too. Plus bananas and oranges, though i'm out of oranges...
Oh, and what did you mean you and DH are in 'a somewhat ldr'? that's crazy that you guys work so opposite that you don't see each other. I agree with terri - timing TTC when you're together is hard enough! You should make a sexy, mysterious night out of it and meet in a hotel in downtown of one of the cities you're in. Oohh lala! ;)

afm - scan went really well! Might trigger tonight, but if not, definitely tomorrow night. I'm at 20, 17, 16, 13, 13, 10. I wish that 10 would catch up so we could have a good 1/2 dozen going into this but oh well. Beggars certainly cannot be choosers. Either way, hopefully this means that I do NOT have to buy anymore meds. In fact, if we trigger tomorrow night, I'll ask that I don't stim OR I just use my last dose of menopur. But I don't have an antagonist for tomorrow morning. I'd have to bum one off of them (like a cigarette??) or have one shipped overnight. Anywho - starting to ramble again...

Talk to you girls later!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--I'm so curious about how all this is going to play out...when you'll trigger, need more meds or not, when retrieval will happen.... It's exciting. This feels very positive. How many will you be transferring?

Terri--your meals on Sunday sound so yummy & sophisticated! I can't have a good amount of it, but I want to. Belgian waffles...mmmmmm

Msripple--good job on the fruits and veggies! It's hard to make dietary changes (that is a major understatement). Be proud of yourself. How do you eat the chia seeds? My DH works evenings (4p-midnight), so we see each other in bed during the week, but don't really spend time together. That sounds sexier than it is; it's usually I am out cold when he gets home & he is snoring away when I leave in the morning. That's hard enough, I can't imagine actually being apart, esp while TTC, that would be super hard. 

AFM--just waiting to connect with the nurse to ask my millions of questions. Yesterday morning was such a wonderful feeling...then it's on to the next step & more questions and more waiting. I don't want to be whiner, though, I am really grateful to have gotten that terrific news yesterday.

We are going to my in-laws for the weekend, nearly 3 hours away. My mil had hip replacement a week and a half ago and she is in a lot of pain. It's not going as well as she thought it would. The first week she wanted no one to visit/check on her. I think that's a little strange, but to each her own. So, I am going to make something for dinner tomorrow night and then brunch on Sunday. It will just be the four of us, the extended family is getting together elsewhere. And my sil and her family will be with her dh's family for the holiday.


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha thanks for being excited with me! welcome to the rollercoaster!

so I just got the call - I'll stim again tonight and go in again in the morning for scan/bloods. Most likely will trigger tomorrow night for a Monday morning retrieval. I asked her if they had anymore samples of gonal and she said they didn't. But if I didn't have it/didn't want to purchase more, then that's fine. So late in the cycle and they ARE growing, it's ok. So I just called for another antagonist that I'll need in the morning and hopefully that is all. 
aww update: the nurse just called me back and said that she called the vendor guy and asked him to bring one dose of Gonal to the MA office tomorrow where I'll have my appt and she'd give that to me! So nice!

so if all goes well and we end up with 3 embies, we'll transfer all 3. I can't see that being possible if we only have 5 follicles as of now, so we'll transfer as many as we can get, up to 3. Now that I've turned the big 4-0, we can do that.

enjoy your Easter everyone, if you celebrate! vonn, i hope your MIL heals quickly - perhaps the visit with family will do her some good!


----------



## penelopejones

So, big news! Just before going to bed on Wednesday, my water broke right around midnight! Franklin Xavier arrived at 4:40 a.m. on Thursday., 7 lbs and 1 oz. and 20 inches long. I was able to have a natural water birth with just 40 minutes of strong contractions and pushing. He's been sleeping and nursing pretty well and PJ is very excited.
 



Attached Files:







frankie.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG_20160325_170949132.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations.....gorgeous xx


----------



## Vonn

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Penelope! Congratulations & thanks for sharing little Frankie with us! It sounds like things went really well, that's amazing. I was about to post that you hadn't been on in a couple days and it was making me wonder :winkwink: And then here you go with your big news! :baby: Awwww, so happy for your family.

Wish--I hope your appt tomorrow goes well!

Happy weekend, all.


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, PJ!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, PJ!

Edit- sorry for the double post! Still getting used to rarely having both hands free and being able to do something uninterrupted!


----------



## Spudtastic

My goodness...two babies. Congratulations Fezzle. Welcome to the world Freya. Congratulations Pj. Welcome Franklin. You said you thought he'd been early. I'm glad the births went well for you both.

Ttc - any more tests?

Ladies I'll be back on because I'm so excited reading wish and vonns posts. I'm so positive for you both.

Hello Mrs ripple. Hi terrI. Hi Lee. Hi Taurus.

Thanks for asking about the business. Now my parents have left I feel so lonely again. Seriously what's the point of being married and living on the other side of the world if I never get to see my dh. I don't tell him how lonely I feel because he has to get up early and start work every day at 7am and I admire him for doing that. Bloomin sodding buyer pullouts.

And in the words of Arnie. ....''I'll be back".


----------



## Spudtastic

Easter Sunday here....happy easter everyone.


----------



## terripeachy

What a surprise!! Congrats Penelope and welcome Franklin!! I'm kind of in shock. Ps. You have his birthday a month from now in your signature. He's so precious. 

Spud-hi and glad you're back. Sorry about feeling so lonely. I wish I could come stay with you. :hugs:

Wish2-I'm glad you got some free Gonal F but sucky that you have to wait one more day. Does your place only do 5 day transfers? Either way I'm super psyched. 

Vonn-pretty excited for you too! I love a good news week on this thread. It makes me so happy.


----------



## Spudtastic

Aw Terri you are so lovely. You made me smile.


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-I understand. Even though you have two babies, it's not he same if your husband is away and you don't have anyone to have an adult conversation with. And you know I hate winter so I'm not just saying that because of the weather. :hugs:


----------



## Lee37

Tks Terri! Your brunch and Easter dinner sounded amazing!! Happy Easter my friend! :flower: 

Congratulations PJ, Welcome Frankie!!!!! :happydance: :baby:

Wish - Super excited for you! Sounds like some great numbers. Fingers and toes crossed! Hope your DH gets a nice Bday gift this year. (It looks like I got pregnant on my DH's bday so hope its a good sign for you too!)

Vonn - I'm soooooo happy for you!!!! So exciting! :dust:

So many Easter blessings!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Did you have retrieval this morning? How did it go?? Check in when you can. You're probably resting from all the early morning activities.

I had a busy day at work today and I'm just about to leave. The one good thing about coming in even earlier than usual is that I get to leave earlier than usual. Yeah! I have to go to the PO and run some errands so I hope I don't get stuck in any traffic. I think most kids in our county are on spring break so it should be a light traffic day. ta ta for now!


----------



## MsRipple

Congratulations PJ!

Wish, hope your retrieval was smooth sailing. 

I'm just monitoring, looking to see if I am o'ing soon and need to head home earlier in the week than planned to be reunited with dh :). It's so silly, I keep thinking well maybe I don't need to kill myself to make it work this month, because a due date would be around Christmas and that could be less than ideal. Is my motivation flagging? J/k I know it's not, I think this is me trying to disengage a bit from the emotional roller coaster that is ttc. DH scheduled for a sperm test in a few weeks. He is not looking forward to it. I think he is hoping that this is the month simply so that he doesn't have to do the test.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! :wave:

PJ - CONGRATULATIONS!! Frankie is beautiful, what a lovely early surprise! I'm so glad things went well for you during the birth. I'm sure you'll have your hands quite full for awhile. We'll be thinking of you and your new family of 4! :happydance: :wohoo:

spud - welcome back! I feel horrible for you too. I'm sure you both are doing what you need to do to keep everything afloat until you can sell that business of yours. I hope it's short-lived and someday you'll say 'remember when...?' How's little spud? :)

vonn - so what is next for you now? do you have to go on any meds to prep your uterus for the DE? is she already starting this next round?

terri - let's make a road (sky?) trip to NZ to hang with spud. I'm totally in.

ttc - anymore updates?

msripple - I hope this is the month for you too and you guys can make it work!!

sorry for the delay on my update - I had the retrieval yesterday morning at 10:30. Everything went very well. I think I was even in a little early. They were able to retrieve 5 eggs. I'll get the call soon with the fertilization report. We're hoping for at least 3 but odds are there won't be that many. But if there ARE, we'll transfer all 3. 
I have a '2/3/5 flex' transfer plan where they watch how the embies are developing and decide each day on when to do the transfer based on that. So I could transfer tomorrow, Thurs or Sat. We hope for Sat b/c that means they are very strong since they've been able to stay outside of their natural habitat and still develop well.
So - hope for 3 that make it to day 5!


----------



## Wish2BMom

i'm so mad right now. Only 3 of the eggs were mature and only 1 fertilized. Same situation as November. I think this is it for us - if this doesn't take, we can't continue to just dump $$ into this. If it happens naturally, it happens. 
Since there is only one, we'll transfer tomorrow as long as it develops well overnight. If it doesn't, then that's it. 
I don't even know what to feel right now. I'm just disappointed. You go through all of this positive mindset and cheering on the follicles and everything and that's it. One fell swoop, you're brought to your knees again. 
I know it only takes one, so here's hoping this little one can handle the weight of all of our hopes and dreams overnight tonight.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Wish2, I'm soooo sorry you only had one egg fertilize. The odds are so against us that it's not even funny. The doctors make these grand promises about the right protocols and this and that, when I'm thinking they probably know that it's not going to work. But, if you could get thousands of dollars for blowing smoke up someone's hoo-haa, why wouldn't you?? I understand the disappointment/devastation completely, and I wish I knew what to tell you.

So now that that's out of the way, it seriously only takes one. I know from this site that one fertilized embryo made their baby and now they are happy moms, so it can happen. I will definitely keep you and your embie in my prayers tonight and hope that the transfer tomorrow goes off without a hitch. <3 :hugs: And I'm all for flying to NZ. C'mon! hee hee. You know, DINKS can do what they want when they want (but we'll wait for results before we brag about that). :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you, thank you. :hugs: Yeah, it's all a bunch of BS. HAHA! I'm crankypants right now but I'm slowly getting over it and trying to remain positive for the little one.
So yes, i know it can happen but the realization of being DINKS is becoming clearer and clearer. There are pros to it, for sure. My friend with 3 yr old twins says she curses DH & I at least once a week while she's trying to herd them into getting into the car for something or just doing something that was SO MUCH SIMPLER when it was just she and her husband. 

So i'll tell you in 2 weeks (or tomorrow) of we're going on a Spud-cation!


----------



## MsRipple

Sending you hugs and lots of luck wish.....


----------



## Vonn

Wish--why does this infertility thing always have to come with so much [email protected] bad news?!?! Ugh. I am so sorry that you didn't get a higher fertilization rate. That just blows. Vent, scream, and pound your fists against the wall. But then tomorrow, remember all is not lost. All my baby vibes will be going your embie's way tonight. C'mon little embie that could! This CAN happen. Big hugs to you, my dear Wish, as you navigate the insane range of emotions infertility throws your way all in the span of one day. :hugs:

Hi, newborns! How are Freya and Frankie doing? And the veteran Seren, what's she up to?

Afm--we finally heard from the nurse & got some questions answered. Whew! It feels real. I'm on bcp as is the other couple. The donor has to call in when she gets her period. I think it will be in about a week. I tried to get a sense of how long everything will take, but the nurse wouldn't give me too many specifics. I've still been trying to map it all out, with major guessing and assumptions, and think we could be heading out to CNY early May.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello.

Wish - I am praying for your egg tonight too. Grow embie grow.
I think it was really thoughtless of your friend to say that (unless she doesn't know you're trying). £I have to admit when I'm having a hard day i think about you guys and I am so grateful and happy that I got my two little ones. I hope you don't mind me writing that but I feel so lucky to have mine and i wish the same for you all on here too. Sometimes I 'make a wish' and I'm wishing for baby dust for you ladies. 

Absolutely come and see the spud family. I'm pretty boring ha ha but can be persuaded to climb trees. A spudcation sounds great he he. 

Seren is doing so well. She's so cute (yes I'm biased). 

Wish - I was so excited to read your first post and then I read your second. I really really hope that embie grows.

Terri - I'm not a winter lover either. Perhaps a trip to Hawaii is in order as well. I've put the winter duvet on and started lighting the fire in the evenings.

Vonn - it's creeping closer and closer. It must be strange waiting for someone else to get af. What an amazing lady to donate eggs. 

Seren is 10 weeks old already and she gives me the biggest smiles.

Hmmm my post is a bit erratic. Sorry. It's 9.50pm and I said I was going to be in bed by 9pm. See pretty boring.


----------



## MsRipple

Wish- thinking of you and your growing embryo! Fingers crossed.

I got a surprise somewhat early smiley on my advanced OPK (no blinking this cycle). Hoping I can get home and make some magic happen tonight :)!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies!! Wish, praying that you embies keeps growing!! Congrats to everyone for their babies that were born.while I was gone. 

We are back in the Georgia now. I have been feeling weak, tired, and having joint pains for a while. I finally found a doctor who referred me to a rheumatologist. They did blood work. The results were posted, but I go to the doctor Friday for my official diagnosis. The results show an antibody that is present with inflammation in the body. Google and a couple of friends who have autoimmune issues say it is either inflammatory arthritis or fibromyalgia. I have also found that autoimmune diseases can cause infertility. This could explain a lot. Now, for the EXCITING news, we are going to a new RE on April 9! I am so happy to be starting treatment again. I hope that knowing about my other issues, the RE can figure what is going so we can have a baby. AF came 4 days early, so I go for cd3 bloods Friday. Praying for good levels!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Any update for us this morning? Are you PUPO?

MsRipple-Fxfxfx

Galvan-Welcome back to the US, and welcome back to the boards. I'm sorry to hear that you've been having troubles with whatever, but at least the doctors are getting close to figuring it out and can get you on the mend. How are your kids doing?? I bet they are really getting old and full of themselves by now. :haha: :kiss:


----------



## Vonn

Wish--how'd it go???? Thinking of you and hoping your little embie made it through with flying colors! Let the tww commence. 

Galvan--awwwww, so great to hear from you! Yes, welcome back to the US. I hope Friday gets you lots of answers & the new RE can turn things around. Exciting times!


----------



## GalvanBaby

terripeachy said:


> Wish2-Any update for us this morning? Are you PUPO?
> 
> MsRipple-Fxfxfx
> 
> Galvan-Welcome back to the US, and welcome back to the boards. I'm sorry to hear that you've been having troubles with whatever, but at least the doctors are getting close to figuring it out and can get you on the mend. How are your kids doing?? I bet they are really getting old and full of themselves by now. :haha: :kiss:

Thank you!! I can't wait for tomorrow, I am so over feels my like this. I also go for cd3 labs tomorrow Morning. I haven't had then done in 4 years, so I'm a little worried about them, but not too much because AF is usually right in time if not a couple of days early or late.
The kids da are driving me CRAZY!!! DD is 14 now! She starts high school in the fall, and we are planning her quinceañera which is a Mexican coming of age party. It is for next April. DS will be 13 in July. He is all preteen, full of hormones and attitude! He was diagnosed with ADHD a couple of months ago, and therapy is working great so no meds!



Vonn said:


> Wish--how'd it go???? Thinking of you and hoping your little embie made it through with flying colors! Let the tww commence.
> 
> Galvan--awwwww, so great to hear from you! Yes, welcome back to the US. I hope Friday gets you lots of answers & the new RE can turn things around. Exciting times!

Thank you! I'm excited to go to a new RE. I am hoping with my new diagnosis he can get something done. Lol


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all! sorry I didn't post yesterday, I wanted the day to be as zen as possible. :)

I'm PUPO - the little one survived overnight on Tues, so we transferred yesterday. I told the ladies (doc, nurse, sonographer) that I was 'PUPO' and they didn't know what that was. I told them and they all flipped out, they loved it!
It was a grade 4AF, which is 4 cell, grade A for fragmentation (best), F for global quality - Fair, which is what the vast majority of embryos are (the best is one step up - G for Good)

I also had an acupuncture appt Tues night and then again yesterday after my transfer. I was all keyed up Tues night so it wasn't terribly relaxing but yesterday, I fell asleep and when I woke up, it felt like I had been there for hours. 

I also had a REALLY good talk with my sister yesterday, who is going through an entire life upheaval. It was good to talk with her, we never do that. I actually updated her on all of my IVF stuff too. So THAT was a lot of positivity. 

welcome back, Galvan! Good luck at the upcoming RE appt. I hope they can make things work with your newly identified obstacles. 

vonn - that's so exciting that you're on BCP now!!! eeee!!!

spud - boring is fine! I was asleep by 9:05 last night! :)


----------



## MsRipple

Congats on being pupo wish! Sounds like a strong embryo!

Hoping that my smiley ov test was on the mark and that I will o today. Also hoping that we can get one more try in tonight (2 days in a row doesn't always work out for us, so fingers crossed). In other news the Fertility Clinic with the long wait called and I have a consultation mid May. 

Question for Vonn- my obgyn referred me to an Endo for the hypothyroid (subclinical) issue - do you think it's worth going to the Endo or will the fertility clinic be able to address that issue?


----------



## penelopejones

Hi everyone! I'm settling in and feeling generally okay. Frankie has been to the doctor every other day it seems. His weight went down to 6 lbs, 9 oz. and then has been hovering around 6 lbs, 11 oz. for several days. They want to see him start to gain more. At my last appointment they suggested a supplemental nursing system. So I'm supposed to pump in between his feeds, put the breastmilk in a tube, and then feed the tube in while I"m nursing so he gets extra milk. It is a huge hassle and the milk ends up everywhere and he ends up spitting up half the time or the extra milk just pools in his mouth. Poor little guy. Really I think he just needs to nurse for longer each time, so I'm focusing on that for the most part (and making sure he doesn't go more than 3 hours without feeding). He's a really sleepy one and ends up falling asleep at the breast quickly, so I'm trying to keep him stimulated so he takes both sides. He is so different from my daughter, who was super alert, fought sleep, and (we know realize) basically traumatized us for life. I can't believe this one will go to sleep on his own lying in his little bed, or that he can go back to sleep after having been moved or startled, and won't wake up at any little noise! I hope he stays this easy going... Anyway, that's life. Oh, and of course I have a dissertation proposal to review, a full dissertation to read and comment on, and a letter of recommendation to write and I just want to sit around and nurse my baby. UGH. 

Wish, I'll be thinking about your little embie! Like Terri said, it only takes one. 

I love my babies, but I sometimes am jealous of those I know who are empty nesters or DINKS because there are definite advantages. I miss having that freedom for sure, let alone the sleep! 

Welcome back, Galvan! Hope they can figure things out for you. 

Ms. Ripple --that must be so tough with your work schedules! I hope you can get the timing right. Too bad there isn't a way for you to collect dh's sperm and in-home inseminate yourself when he's not around. ;) Is there a way to do that?? 

Vonn, glad to hear things are on track! Keep us posted.


----------



## Wish2BMom

sounds like you're going to be spoiled with little Frankie!! And sounds like PJ made you earn it! :) That does sound like a more-than-necessary complex feeding process. I know he's still really young, but could you not supplement with formula? 

msripple - forgot to send you a note before - that's so great that you got the timing right! I hope you can get in another one tonight. Maybe in the morning? ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Congrats!! I'm so excited and happy. I was about to hit the panic alarm, but I'm glad you're feeling PUPO and zen. hee hee.

MsRipple-fxfx Let's hope two days in a row is the charm for you this week. Boop boop. As Vonn says, let the TWW commence!

penelope-Oh, I'm so glad Frankie is so chill. That's awesome, and it's normal for babies to lose weight. I'm sure being on the outside is quite a shock to their systems and having to feed..the humanity! hee hee. Hopefully he picks up some weight, but continues sleeping like a baby. 

Tonight, hubs and I are going to this new event downtown called Light City. There are exhibits and concerts and different artists performing "light" art, basically. There are also some interactive events (I'm all about participating!), but most importantlly DJ Jazzy Jeff is going to be there at 10p!! Will we be able to hang to hear/see him? I'm not sure, but we probably won't get downtown until about 8, so I'm hoping so. It's a free "festival" and if it's as popular as they are hoping, they will continue having it. It's all around the harbor and a few of my friends have already gone, so I'm super excited to get down there and check it out.


----------



## Vonn

Wish--so glad you got a good one! Now, the hard part: staying zen for two weeks. Def easier said than done! 

Penelope--I hope little Frankie starts to pack on the ounces soon. The double feeding sounds terrible. What's suggestion no. 2? Haha, I think you are right that feeding longer is prob the real answer. Glad he's sleeping!

Mrsripple-you may get a great endo, so I'd suggest going. I don't know that a FS will want to be in charge of thyroid meds. Maybe, wouldn't hurt to ask. With thyroid stuff it's so hard to know if a Dr's philosophy will match what you need/want, you'll just have give them a shot. Move on immediately if they don't work for you, though, no wasting time on idiots!

Terri--that festival sound so cool! How warm is it there? Generally, it's not warm enough here yet for an outdoor festival so I'm a little jelly. I guess there are winter events but I rarely go to them cuz it's too damn cold!

AFM--just waiting that the donor got AF, then we will get the plan. DH and I had our two year anniversary on Tuesday. I was out of town for work, just got back tonight, so we are going out at a fancy steak place on Sat. If I can get a super cheap room on Hotwire, maybe we will go to a hotel for the night. I told him he had to buy me flowers & he said he was already planning on doing that, but I'm not sure I believe him. Doesn't matter, I am getting flowers!


----------



## terripeachy

Happy Anniversary Vonn!! I hope you have a great time at the steakhouse and you'll have to show us pics of your flowers. Flowers are always really pretty to me, but I rarely buy them, get them. hee hee. Yesterday it was about 72, and in the evening it got down to about 50 something, but this morning it's already 66. Another cooler front is coming through and it'll be in the 50s/60s, but earlier in the week, it was pretty cold, and that's why my husband and I went to the festival last night. I wanted to stay out dancing all night, but we left at 10:30. The show ended at 11, so we almost made it, but if it was up to me, I would have stayed the whole time. He was playing so many 80s/90s songs I couldn't even stand it! I was just scream-singing and dancing..hee hee. It's been a while since I've been to a concert. I'm paying the piper a little bit this morning, but I don't care. I'd rather be tired from doing stuff than boring. :haha:

Galvan-I hope everything goes well today. Report back on your results.


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - that concert/festival sounds RIGHT up my alley, I'm so glad you had a great time! Did you get to see DJ Jazzy Jeff?? I heard 'Parents Just Don't Understand' a couple of weeks ago and was jamming in my car. 
It got into the 70s for us yesterday too, and today, but then we have a chance of snow on Sunday or Monday! :shrug: dang cold fronts. I think there's another chance of snow later in the week next week too but it's way too far away to know that for sure. My budding flowers are going to be so confused!

vonn - Happy anniversary!!! :flower: :flower: :flower: (here's a small bouquet - pretend each is holding 4 :))

We are going to a lovely steakhouse this Saturday for a Jack 'n' Jill for some friends of ours who are getting married at the end of the month. I'm stressing a little over what to wear. I might have a dress, but I don't want to be TOO fancified. Black jeans and a nice top/sweater? blazer? or do you think that's too casual?

yeah, zen for the next 1.5 weeks is going to be killer, i'm expecting. But I have a few other things going on in life that are distracting me. My sister is moving forward with her divorce and my BIL is being (or has stated that he plans to be) a GIANT a-hole; my closest cousin just found out he has cancer and is just starting that journey, plus he just got engaged; my kitty isn't doing so well right now and being that she's 14, I'm expecting the worst may be near... I think that's it. Oh, and we're losing people left and right at work but I am going to be getting a promotion. So there are a lot of yin-yang things going on!


----------



## terripeachy

The harbor area where they had the concert (club light city) wasn't that large of an area, so yes, I got to see him. He looked old, but I guess I'm no spring chicken anymore either. I always think of him as a teenager or early 20s. I'm telling you guys, everyone was jammin'. All ages, races, etc.. I want to go back in time and relive it. hee hee. He played tears for fears, al green, depeche mode, mary j. blige, jackson 5, lisa fischer, Montell Jordan, House of Pain, drake (ugh) etc..All the greatest songs.

Wish2-Wear a dress! Especially since it's warm outside. I'm sure you have a dress that's not too fancy, but it's always fun to dress up when you can. I know I don't have that many opportunities, so I try to take them when I can. I was telling my husband that I used to get very dressed up for the Hippodrome, but everyone else was just wearing jeans/corny Christmas sweaters, so I decided to take it down a notch. I did love winning the self-proclaimed best dressed awards those few years. HA!!HA!!


----------



## MsRipple

terri- I too immediately think of Jazzy Jeff as a teen. But, yeah, I guess that was 25 plus years ago! crazy!

TJ- minus the feeding frequency, sounds like you hit the happy baby jackpot :) On the insemination, it's definitely something I've thought about. Have decided to wait to broach with dh until after do his semen test next month or the initial fertility consult the month following. It would take some of the pressure off for sure.

Vonn- Have a great anniversary and thanks for the endo advice

Wish- Hope that embie is settling in nicely

AFM- we tried but ultimately failed (sorry if tmi if such a thing exists on a ttc board) to do the second day in a row. it's a bit frustrating to be so close, but I think with intercourse on what appears to be the day before O, we are pretty ok timing-wise. We'll see how temps progress, but for now I believe I am 1dpo.


----------



## TTC74

I've been lurking and keeping an eye on you all. 

I was out from go last month because I had to have neck surgery. I'm trying to stay optimistic for this month, but it is certainly hard after my 9 week mmc a few months ago. 

On a more positive note,my dd got married last Friday night. It was such a moving experience. I only hope my childless dh can experience it one day.


----------



## terripeachy

Tomorrow is opening day for the Orioles so I'll be out sitting in the rain watching baseball. Hope you had a nice weekend and see you on Tuesday! Go O's!!!


----------



## penelopejones

Lurking here too. I have time to read posts during 3:00 a.m. feedings but typing on my phone is a pain in the but. 

Frankie clusterfed last night for 5 hours straight! I just couldn't get him to settle. But I swear he weighs like a pound more today so that is good. DH woke up with a pounding headache and achey body, and then came home from work today with a fever of 102. I'm worried that it's the flu and he will spread it around the house. We are keeping him in a separate room but I fear any exposure may have already happened. I just hope the kids don't get it, especially little Frankie! I'm hoping breastfeeding will help to keep him from getting it--hopefully I won't either! 

Ms., I totally get it about the failed attempt... TTCing is so stressful, tiring, etc. It happens. ;) Is a babymaking vacation a possibility--I mean, you both get time off work and go someplace nice and just bd a ton? 

Thinking of you and your little embryo, Wish! 

Hi to everyone else--Terri, now I'm remembering all those club hits from college... that Montell Jordan song always makes me think of "No Diggity" as well... did the play that? Sounds like so much fun. I haven't been out dancing in ages and ages. Not something my DH is really into, unfortunately. :(


----------



## Spudtastic

Ditto pj. Currently just finished a 3am feed. OK so it's 2.52am.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!

PJ: glad Frankie is getting his eat on! gain some weight little guy! I hope your house isn't flooded with the flu and DH gets better soon. I always hear of entire households just submitting to the flu. Sounds awful - I don't want to move when I'm sick, let alone take care of other humans.

msripple - I totally get it too. Sometimes you're just staring at each other and so tired and just like 'eh...hopefully last night was enough.' It'll all fall into place for you, I'm sure of it.

I went out and got a new dress and shoes for the event on Saturday night - glad I did b/c all of the ladies were wearing dresses. It was a pretty fun night. We just relaxed around the house, had a fire and played Trivial Pursuit with my FIL yesterday. It snowed. and it's snowing again. BOOO!!

thanks for thinking of my little embie! beta is a week from today. keep sending those positive thoughts! I am even doing the pineapple core thing this month - going all out! :haha:


----------



## penelopejones

Fortunately DH was fine this morning! So no flu. DD had a day this week where she just wanted to lie on the couch and cuddle with me, so I think maybe that's what DH got as well. Phew! I was worried. 

I took Frankie to be weighed today and he was 6 lbs, 15 oz., up from 6 lbs, 12 oz. on Friday. I thought that was good but the nurse said he should be over 7 lbs by now since he was 6 lbs, 14 oz. after I fed him on Friday. I thought that was unfair as a measurement and at any rate, it's kind of subjective. I mean, I could have fed him and then weighed him today and he would have been a couple ounces bigger. Sigh. Going back for another appointment on Wednesday.

Wish: Hold on, little embie!


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi everyone :wave:

Sorry, I have been lurking but not posting. I hope everyone is doing well. 

Penelope - congrats on the birth of little Frankie. He is gorgeous!!

Lee - Congrats on your pregnancy. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

Wish - I am praying that your little embie sticks and grows nicely. Wishing you all the best.

Spud - your little one is adorable. How is your older dd coping with having a little sister?

Taurus - Happy Belated birthday to your little darling. How was his birthday party? 

Terri - How are you doing honey? 

Vonn - How amazing about the donor eggs. I know that 2016 is lucky for you and everything will work out. 

AFM - my little monkey has been home for the past 8 weeks. The 3 weeks he spent in the special care nursery was really stressful but am glad that he is home. He is nursing well but only problem is that he is more of a snacker, so I have to feed him frequently. Luckily he is a fast nurser. When he was released from the hospital, he only fed for 15 minutes every 3 hours and was gaining more 1 oz per day. Now he feeds only 5 minutes but his weight gain is good so the nurse is not too worried. He was 3lbs 11 oz at birth and now he is close to 10 pounds. We are getting little random smiles but not expecting much from him as his adjusted age is only 1 month old.

Sorry if I forgot anyone :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - how was the game?? so fun. It was snowing here so I was pretending I was with you at a ball field.

nikki! Hi!! thank you for checking in! Sounds like you've had quite the whirlwind but I'm so glad your little guy is doing so well. Sounds like he's thriving. Must have been so scary to go through that. Was there anything that caused his early birth or just felt like joining the world a little early?


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-I wish you had been with us yesterday even though I would have forced you to wear orange and black. I teased a St. Louis cardinals fan, and he said I was the first person to say anything to him. I told him that on Opening Day all we care about is (are?) the Os, and I'm just a jerk. :rofl: He laughed. We snuck into a party on the third floor of a bar. Our friends were up there and they only had one extra pass. I put the pass in my purse, and when we got to the person doing registration I was fumbling around in my purse showing her the one pass, and she said 'go on up.' hee hee. They had free rail drinks (blech), and bud light (blech) and food. My hubs and I had already had lunch (we got downtown around 11), so we were just dancing and being social. Did a few shots and talked to strangers. I really enjoy talking to strangers about random nonsense and making them laugh. Kind of like this site. ha!

nikki-Glad you and baby are doing well. Thanks for stopping by.

Vonn-How is your bcp treating you? How long do you have to take it? I always had to take it for 3 weeks, but your protocol might be different.

MsRipple-Your chart looks amazeballs. Hopefully you did time things right!

TTC-Congrats to you on gaining a son. I bet the wedding was nice.

penelope-Yes, he was playing every song that is your favorite. You think he's playing your favorite song and he mixes in the next one and you're like 'THAT.IS.MY.JAM!!!' He went on like that for the whole 1/2 hour we were there. Every song I kept screaming out. HA!!HA! If you didn't know, I really am a complete spaz and it's hard to keep it tempered in certain situations.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh if I was there for a non-Sox game, I would have no problem wearing the team's colors. It's the Ravens purple I can't wear ;) which sux b/c I love purple...

That concert sounds amazing.

Oh yes, sorry, TTC!! Congrats on your DD getting married!! How did everything go? I hope well and anything that didn't, it was a minor glitch. I like weddings. :)


----------



## MsRipple

Congrats on the wedding TTC!

Wish and Vonn - hope those eggs and the embie are doing well!

PJ- sounds like some nice weight gain by the little one! Clearly the feeding plan is working! 

Not much going on here. Trying not to symptom spot. And failing, of course. Because even though the little cramping and flutter feelings ended up not being symptoms the last 5 out of 7 months, that doesn't mean they are not symptoms this month, right ](*,) Not that one would have any symptoms other than progesterone symptoms at 6dpo.


----------



## Wish2BMom

i hear ya on the symptom spotting Msripple. I'm trying not to as well. Not that I have a lot coming through. Sore boobs, that's really it. Some cramping at night but I think I've had that before. Some small waves of dizziness, had that before too. So trying to just discount everything.
When are you testing? Are you a POAS addict or do you wait?


----------



## MsRipple

I try to wait till the morning af is due (which for me is 13dpo). I might test earlier if I'm feeling optimistic. What about you?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm deciding on testing this weekend to take the sting out of a BFN call on Monday. Otherwise, I'll just wait until Monday's beta.


----------



## Vonn

Wish--you are over halfway through the tww! I've just got everything crossed for you that this is it. That damn progesterone is a trickster, so good for you for trying to not symptom spot like crazy.

MsRipple--your chart is looking great!

Terri--you'd be a fun date :winkwink: I think your Orioles played (and beat) my Twins on opening day. No big surprise there, the owners are just milking that team for all it's worth; taking state money to build a stadium, jacking ticket prices to an insane degree, and not spending $ on the players that would turn things around. It's hard to get excited about them, though I do have a colleague who loves the Twins, wore gear on opening day to work & has a board in her cube with the wins/losses/games out of play-off contention. I find it cute, not annoying, though I can't muster the same feelings.

Speaking of music, my DH pointed out one time that we are now the prime demographic being targeted in stores, based on the music they play. When I go to Macy's I am always taken back to school days. The last time I was there I heard a Taylor Dayne song! I loved her and totally had at least one, if not more, of her cassettes. I haven't heard "Parents Just Don't Understand" at Macys, but it's probably played somewhere! And, PJ, I danced A LOT to "No Diggity" and "This Is How We Do It" at the small bar/clubs in my college town.

Nikki--so glad to hear DS2 is home safe and sound. Must have been some scary times, but as he gains weight, those times will fade away. I bet DS1 is thrilled!

PJ & Spud--middle of the night feedings scare me because I am old and I need a lot of sleep as it is. Cluster feeding sounds terrifying, but I'd rather know than be surprised.

TTC--good luck to you!

AFM--I have been busy, distracted, and not feeling well. For a few weeks I was feeling light and energized, but I am back to feeling low energy, which is frustrating. I've also had a killer sore throat, runny nose, aches the past day. I gargled with some essential oils and now the throat's feeling better. I don't know if that's why, but if it is, essential oils are amazing. I have stayed on my diet, it's day 63, but I really just want a straight line to feeling great, not all the ups and downs that always happen. I have such tension in my shoulders, neck, and upper back, and now go for massages regularly. I buy them on Groupon to get them cheaper, but the down side is I don't have a person who knows my situation/body. Anyway, I went for one yesterday and the lady found all this crap in my neck, it was so painful. When it was done she told me I have clusters of knots and adhesions from where knots didn't heal themselves properly. She said, "I don't know what's causing the stress in your life, but there's a bunch of it and it's all going straight to your neck." That makes total sense. I wonder where the stress is from..... Speaking of that:

Today, I finally got a message with a tentative schedule!! Woo hoo! I stay on bcp until Aprill 27, start lupron on April 22 and go in on May 2 for baseline tests. They've estimated the retrieval day as Monday, May 16. It feels so good to have a plan. I'm working with someone to find the best deal on meds. I do have some rx coverage, so it may be through that. I'll find out in a day or two. Progress. :thumbup:


----------



## TTC74

That's great news Vonn! I'm so hopeful that this will be it for you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

excellent update, vonn!! I'm so excited for your plan!! I have everything crossed for you!!
I'm sorry you're feeling so yucky, though. Great job on the diet but i wish it would do more for you as well. Or at least in a quicker manner. Is there a timetable of things the body needs to work through to get to the 'good' point? 
That's crazy about your neck knots!! adhesions?! yikes. I didn't know that could happen. Do you do yoga at all? Maybe that would help? Just keep things a little loose and flowing. 

Also - I knew there was something up with the music being played in places!!! I was JUST wondering 'hmmm...am I old b/c I now love the music at the grocery store?' And I was at Macy's this past weekend and I think "My Prerogative" came on and I wasn't the only one singing!! Well I tell ya, I'm loving being the key demographic then. It's like your own little soundtrack following you around all day. :)

So I say I'm not symptom spotting but I'm totally lying. S4 is in full effect. And I don't really believe that the progesterone is doing anything b/c it totally hasn't the last nth cycles, since my BFP. So I'm totally falling for anything I am feeling, like the massive cramping I'm having right now and the still-sore ta-tas. Though - today is 10dpo and typically when I start AF and that's what the cramps feel like. Yesterday I had my typical 'eat everything in sight' day b/c my stomach would growl 30 mins after a snack. Again, typical of AF. So who knows. Just driving myself batty over here. 

msripple - your temps are remarkable! No chance you didn't ovulate, huh?? ;) FX'ed for you!!! may those temps stay nice and high!


----------



## MsRipple

Vonn - sounds like a great schedule! I'm really impressed with you sticking to your diet. I'm hoping I can channel your willpower. I have definitely been getting more good food in (especially chia and the 8 plus servings of fruit/veg), but I have not curbed any of my overeating. 

I typically have more vivid dreams during the tww (I assume this is hormonal?) and one of my dreams involved me being "late" to have sex with my husband (in the dream there was a time limit) because I wanted to buy ice cream at the grocery store. A not so subliminal concern that I am sabotaging our ttc attempts? Or am I too hard on myself, even in my dreams? :winkwink: I don't know. I've also had some bizarre dreams that involved going to a fertility discussion group that got very oddly sexual. Plus a dreams involving my currently married bff's second wedding and that a coworker had died. So who knows what it all means.

Wish - I am so keeping my fingers crossed for your beta!

And yes - I typically do have a pretty pronounced biphasic shift in temps- here's hoping they stay up this time!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--you're such a sweetie! As for the timeline for candida killing, there's no definite path or length of time. Some are the diet for a few months, others for years. There is soooo much conflicting evidence out there, I don't know what' to believe. My goal initially was 4-6 months. We'll see. I want to run my supplement list past the dr at CNY-FC & see what he says about continuing them once/if pregnant. Stopping supplements would def slow the killing off process. I'd like to stay on the diet for as long as possible, esp if I have to stop some/all supplements, though I am not quite sure about staying strong through nausea, food aversions, cravings, etc. that happen when pg. Awww, the things I would LOVE to worry about! And, yes, I NEED to be exercising more, esp yoga. I'm going this weekend with my sister, hopefully that will kickstart things for me.

I know it really is impossible to not symptom spot when you get this close. Just try not to let it make you totally insane! Are you testing this weekend, or waiting 'til Monday? What plans do you have this weekend to keep you busy?? 

MsRipple--good for you for starting part of your diet changes! For some it works to go all out at once, for others it's better to slowly make changes/eliminate/add. Just know what works for you! Maybe the next step is to remove one item, rather than cutting out all the bad stuff? Maybe it's chips, or ice cream, or soda pop. 

Terri--going to any Orioles games this weekend? I remember when I first joined this thread, the image you had up was of you and your DH in Orioles gear at a game. It was the absolute cutest photo, you both looked so good!

Lee--time for an update, how's our only pg lady doing?!?!? Into second tri!

Hi to all the mamas of big and small kiddos!

AFM--I am feeling much better. And because of that feel more excited about our schedule and tentative date. It's getting real! Of course, at the same time we are paying up front for that (to get a small discount), car trouble hits to the tune of $2700. Ouch. DH's parents gifted us very generously to help cover the IVF costs, so I am not nearly as stressed out as I would be if this was all coming out of our pockets. I am so grateful to them for their help. It is snowing here. Hard. Spring always comes and goes in Minnesota and today it's flown the coop! 

My sister is on her way to IUI #5. I am trying to be really positive for her, but honestly, it's a little false. I really think they need more testing done. She's never had AMH, vit d, prolactin, progesterone checked, or even a baseline US to see what her antral follicle count is. She does not want to move on to an RE (I think then she has to admit there's a real problem), so she's just going to an ObGyn and the Ob dismissed the list of tests I thought she should have done. Thankfully, (IMO) the Ob will only do 6 IUIs, then they'll need to find an RE; I hope that won't be necessary, but I think it would be better. I am working hard to stay out of it and let them have their own journey not dictated by the bossy older sister! I know I've vented before about this...thanks for being a safe space where I can unload.

Happy Friday, or whatever it is where everyone is!! :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw I feel bad for your sister, in the way that they are probably making this harder on themselves than maybe it needs to be. Not even an AMH test?? I totally get your false optimism for her - you're a trained veteran in this stuff by now. But yeah, it's probably good to let them have their own journey. Hang in there. :hugs:

msripple - :haha: about your dreams! I had a funky one right before I woke up this morning but I forget it now. My dreams are always fairly vivid so I discount that as a preg symptom. 

well, this weekend consists of a jewelry party tonight that I don't really care if I go to or not b/c I don't wear a lot of additional jewelry other than my wedding/engagement rings and the studs my DH gave me on our first Christmas. But I did already order a bracelet that supports HollyRod Autism Awareness, so there's that. I'll go to support my friend and see if there is anything else that strikes my fancy. I'm always in the market for a cool ring for my other hand.
Tomorrow we may head to Lowes and pick up a raised bed kit to make another garden. The house came with one already and we love it, so we want to make another one. We SHOULD be in the clear now with snow (knock on any wood I can find!) so time to start thinking about planting!
Then Sunday will be a relaxing day and I'll stew around the house wondering if I should run a mile down the road and get a test and put myself out of my misery. :rofl:


----------



## MsRipple

@ Vonn, kinda mind boggling that they wouldn't even do some of the basic blood test, especially for the stuff that is easily fixed (vitamin d, etc.) I would feel your frustration as well if that was someone I loved. The good thing is that no matter what happens is that she will either be pregnant or making better progress to getting there after visiting with the fertility experts!

@ wish, my husband built five raised beds this spring (he is a construction maniac who can often been found bounding down the aisle of our local lowes or exploring new local hardware stores with unmitigated glee). We've put three of them in the ground and hopefully will get one more in this weekend. 

I'm also pretty excited because we finished our chicken coop and I will be getting some baby chicks to raise in a few weeks! 

No symptoms to spot here, unfortunately, try as I might! (Ok fine, some very intermittent light stabbing pain in my chest/breasts. Not a heart attack).


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHAHA! "not a heart attack" :rofl: good thing, thank you for noting! 

that's awesome about your raised beds. DH and I are quite the opposite from your husband so it may take us all weekend to put in one. I'd love a little chicken coop too. My cousin has over 20 chickens, though, so we just get our eggs from him.


----------



## terripeachy

I had to go to a funeral in PA today so I was MIA. my cousin lived to a wonderful 78, so there were no complaints. The church was packed and it was difficult to find my other cousins/relatives in attendance but I saw most of those I know well. I also stopped by my tenants house and there is just drama after drama so I quickly left and headed home. 

Vonn- so excited about next steps. And sorry about your sister. No, you don't want to be the bossy sister, but it's also hard to zip it. She or her ob will figure it out, but why would he let her do 6 IUIs? She'll be mad/ upset soon and then you can root her on once she goes to the RE. my ob did a sperm test ( I forgot the term, but we BD prior to the visit and she took a sample) and she said everything was fine, but when we went to the RE, everything was not fine, so....you just never know. 

Hubs and I are supposed to go to the game tomorrow night. They are calling for snow/wintry mix and the high is only 43. I would love to have club seats, but we don't. I'd like to go for a hot second and then have a snow delay where we can trade in our tickets for another game. We'll see. 

MsRipple- glad you're not having a heart attack and I too hope your temp stays up. Dreams are good though. 

Wish2- I know you want to RUN one mile to the store so I say go for it. I should have sent you my cheapies so you could test your heart out. If anyone wants them, let me know. They may be expired at this point but I'll check before mailing. #infertilegirlproblems 

Have fun at the party tonight and I'll be sure to check in on Monday. I'm so rooting for two lines. 

Hugs and kisses to everyone else!


----------



## TTC74

Just had to share. 

I'm never optimistic about my chances. Don't get me wrong, I POAS a LOT in the TWW, but I've been let down for 2 years this month. Well, I'm jazzed about this month. I'm just so darned optimistic. I'm taking all my supplements, and today I have a TON of egg white CM. AND my OPKs are darkening up. I think tomorrow will be the big day (pos OPK)!


----------



## MsRipple

Woohoo! Have fun getting busy ttc!


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - sorry to hear about your cousin. As you said 78 is a wonderful age and I will be happy with that. Did you get to go to the game?

Wish - I'm stalking. It's Monday morning here but I know Sunday where you are.

Ms ripple - my husband built lots of garden beds in spring a day we just had an awesome garden with lots of different veggies. I think it's super important for my daughters to help and see things grow and eat good food that hasn't been sprayed with crap.

Vonn - well done on the diet. The last time I went into the local hippy shop (just the organic shop. I love it but I've always called it the hippy shop) there was a bottle of a herb medicine which was called candida. I'm assuming it's not a bottle of candida (did you know that's a girls name) but a tonic to fight it. I thought I'd mention it but as the knowledgeable lady you are you probably know all this anyway.

Pj - my first daughter is a terrible terrible sleeper. She took 30 to 45 minutes to feed and then another 20 minutes get to go her back to sleep after that. 45 minutes to an hour after that she'd wake up to start the feed again. She was like this until 9 months old and then she slept for two hours at a time until about 2 years. She woke up for the day between 4 and 5am every day until 2.5years when she changed to 6am. Seren is such a good sleeper. She wakes me up 3 to 4 times a night, feeds for ten minutes and is asleep straight away (90% of the time). This morning she didn't get back to sleep after her 4am wake up because everybody else was awake but bless her she fell asleep on her play mat at 6.30am. Lol

Well I am outside a coffee house (not the Amsterdam kind) about to go in there to meet my husband. We were talking about cake and coffee this morning. Trouble is he rang me just after I'd been in there for takeaway but I'm not caring about going in twice. I'm just doing it ha ha.


----------



## Spudtastic

Galvan - welcome back. We missed you x x


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - have fun with the bd-ING


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck today, Wish2!! I can't wait to hear from the nurse with your great news later today. 

Spud-The game was postponed, and they have a make up game sometime. I asked both neighbors if they wanted tickets to the game, and they said 'no.' Of course, it was snowing when I asked them. HA!!HA!! Hopefully the makeup game will be on a nice spring or summer day and there will be no rain! Thanks for checking in. You sound so happy.

MsRipple/TTC-Things are looking good. fxfx


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks ladies. Negatory on the home test this morning. But I guess my actual beta was for tomorrow, not today, though they wrote today on my paperwork. Either way, I guess there's a sliver of hope that the test was wrong but I'm assuming it's correct. DH said we can financially swing one more time but I am not sure if I want to. I feel like we're beating our heads against the wall trying to get a good egg out of me. 

I think we may look into donor eggs. I'm going to call my insurance today to see what's covered. I remember the doc suggesting this last time b/c my insurance might be one that covers it. Might be less OOP for meds too, higher success rate with a young egg...I think the clouds on my rainy morning are parting...

TTC - hope you got busy this weekend and caught that egg!

msripple - how are you feeling? what dpo are you now?

spud - WOW, DD #1 put you through the ringer!! I am a complete mess if I have less sleep than needed, I am really nervous about how I'll function should any of this TTC stuff come to fruition. I'm so glad Seren is a good sleeper for you. You've earned it!! What kind of cake did you get? Cake at a coffee shop in NZ sounds so lovely...

terri - ugh, when will this winter end so we can just enjoy spring already?! The O's are in town today for our opening day. DH is going to a game with his buds next week. I hope it's nicer for them!


----------



## MsRipple

Wish - I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! I think donor eggs (or another IVF, depending on your situation and what the doctor says) is such a wonderful option (for baby one or baby 2:winkwink:). Also seconded what terri says below, which is that you guys would be amazingly blessed if insurance will cover all or part of a DE cycle. But regardless of all that, I am mostly sending positive thoughts for your beta tomorrow!!!!

AFM- I'm 11 dpo or maybe 10dpo (if I don't time adjust my bbt 1 dpo for waking up and temping 1 hr early). If I'm 11 dpo I'm feeling hopeful as my temp is a bit higher than it has been 11 dpo in past cycles. Feeling hopeful (for me anyway, though you may all relate) is such a mix of joy, fear, and caution, grasping for little signs even as I'm trying to talk myself down from relying in any way on those little signs that have not been predictive in the past. As if I'll feel embarrassed to admit to myself and the internet that I really thought that this was the month, when I should have known better. 

Physically I feel fine, nothing out of the ordinary for the tww except maybe a bit of gas (which, ok, is not _so_ out of the ordinary for me!), and actually maybe even fewer symptoms than normal (which of course I'm grasping at as a sign lol).


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Wait..so did you go in for your beta, but you have to wait until tomorrow, or they took your blood anyway? Sorry your home test was negative, but I'm glad your rainclouds are parting. If your insurance covers donor eggs, you really are lucky, and if this time doesn't work out, maybe that IS the way to go. Why can't we know the route before setting out? GAH!! I just want to scream. I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for either/both paths. :hugs: In the meantime, maybe you two should go on a cool vacation. For all the money you've spent TTC, you should spend some on something that would make you guys happy that you can enjoy now. Hope your DH has fun at the game. The Os are on a tear lately. I love it!


----------



## TTC74

Fx for you Wish! It sounds like DE might be just the thing if the beta doesn't work out the way we'd all like to see it. I hope it's covered by your insurance. That would be incredible! My insurance doesn't cover fertility treatment at all. BOO!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks girls - sorry I wasn't clearer!! I DID go in for my beta today and she was confused b/c she didn't have me on the calendar. They were laughing saying that I really just missed being stuck in the arm so much, I came a day earlier. 

I have an appt set up with this Reproductive Nurse service that DH's job offers to talk with a nurse who is an expert in the donor egg field. That's set for Friday at 9am, so I'm looking forward to that.

msripple - your temps look amazing!! I hope they stay up there nice and high! When are you testing?

ttc - thanks, yeah, I don't know where we'd be if insurance didn't cover this stuff. I guess no different from where we are now - childless! :haha: 
I just need to make sure we're not creeping up on our lifetime max, though. 

terri - seriously!! why did I just have to go through alllll of that to get to here? I guess I didn't have to go through all of it. My doc did start suggesting donors before last cycle. Re: vacation - we do have a couple coming up. Heading out to AZ at the end of this month for a week to see a Diamondbacks game, Antelope Canyon, Grand Canyon and visit with DH's uncle. Should be a great time! And then Bar Harbor, ME at the end of July with 2 other couples and their kids.


----------



## penelopejones

Hi everyone, 

I'm lurking still... 

Spud, that sounds rough with your first daughter! My first was tough but not that tough. Once I got her into a routine it was okay, although she was very alert and always fought sleep. Frankie has few problems going to sleep, but grunts and burps and poops all night long. I think it's gas or maybe a reaction to dairy, so I've tried cutting that from diet for a few weeks to see if it helps. 

Wish, I'm still rooting for you for this cycle, but it is good to know that donor eggs are an option. 

TTC, my insurance sucks too. Hardly anything was covered out of the tests and procedures I did--I think maybe a few hundred dollars of stuff, but other than that it was out of pocket. I hate dealing with insurance. Ugh. Just got two more bills to handle from Frankie's birth and first doctor appointment. 

MsR - hopefully no pregnancy signs is a good sign! I don't remember having any specific symptoms for any of my BFPs either. Hope your temps stay where they should be! 

Hi to everyone else! 

Here's a pic of Frankie - I took him to a studio last week for a newborn session. Don't ask how much work it is to get those shots--I had no idea!
 



Attached Files:







prof shot.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Vonn

Wish--just hopping on quick to tell you I have everything crossed for you that today's beta result will surprise you in the best way!! If that ends up not being the case, then I am #2 hoping, hoping that you get some good news about DE IVF insurance coverage. We could all use a little good news on this journey, and I definitely want the best for you :flower: I'd love to have you as a partner on this even crazier ttc path....but I hope you are pg and don't need it...just know I am thinking of you and will be checking back in tomorrow.

Oh, and Penelope, PRECIOUS photo!

I'll check back in for realz tomorrow, ladies. :wacko:


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning girls! 

so yesterday was fun...not
Yesterday's beta was actually positive, but very low (11.82). So it wasn't able to be picked up on the morning home test. I go in for another test tomorrow. It can be one of 3 things:
- ectopic
- chemical
- late implanter

Soooo - if the #s double tomorrow, I think chemical can be thrown out. But then we have to wait 2 weeks for an ultrasound to be able to see the location b/c it could still be ectopic.
Granted, I did go in a day early for the beta so hoping things change a lot there too. Not many success stories out there of really low first betas, but they are there. 
However, my right boob no longer hurts, so I think I'm losing symptoms. I went to acupuncture this morning to relax, it did the job. 

Vonn - I have a feeling we may still be in the same DE camp together. I haven't cancelled my appt for Friday yet. I might just have it anyway even if #s are doubled. Doesn't hurt to have backup info of what will most likely be the case.

PJ - what a precious picture (to use Vonn's description)!!! That is the most adorable thing I've seen in a long time. 

I'll keep you all posted. Thank you for your support.


----------



## terripeachy

penelope-What an adorable picture of Blankie! hee hee. I thought the newborn studios were just really warm causing the baby to fall asleep so you can put him in whatever clothes and position you want. That's not the case? Well, nice job on your hard work because it seriously paid off!

Wish2-Oh..11? This is my thinking..if you had gone in today, it would've been 22, so maybe that's reasonable for the first beta. I can't remember what they wanted my first beta to be, and I'm not going to look for it. So...I think you do still have a chance, although with your symptoms lessening, who knows...Either way, I'm still hopeful. And yes, I would go to the appointment on Friday too. Just go and see what they say so you have the information you may want for next time. <3

Vonn-That would be great if you and Wish2 are together on the DE experience. I will definitely be reading and trying to keep up with how it all goes that's for sure. Hope you're doing ok otherwise. Looking forward to your update.

AFM-It's almost spring here, even though it snowed on Saturday. This week is supposed to be sunny and we have a warming trend, so I'm getting really excited about being/going outside and doing stuff. I'm just about finished with To Kill a Mockingbird, and reading it again reminded me why I love it so much. Our meetup is on Sunday over Mexican food (Tequila Mockingbird :haha:), so I'm really looking forward to that. Tomorrow night, my hubs and I are going to a play/musical called Detroit '67, and it's a preview show, so it's cheaper than opening night and the shows thereafter. They had a BOGO sale, so we're only paying $20 a piece for it. Can't wait. Oh, and I applied for a job in the financial industry. I'm an engineer, but I want to try something else now that I got my MBA. Well, I have a second interview tomorrow afternoon and I'm freaking out a little bit. I am not sure when you can 'bail' on future interviews, but we'll see how this one goes tomorrow and then I'll decide. I don't think I'd be a good salesperson, and that's really what the position would require. I can talk to anyone, but selling financial products? I don't think that's my favorite thing to do. I would like to be in more of an advisory role, not saying 'YOU NEED LIFE INSURANCE! GET IT FROM ME!' hee hee.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks! yeah, my brain is right where yours is - the #s need to start somewhere and if it was a late implanter and yesterday was 'too early' than where would it be today? 22 is still way too low - they look for 100 or more for your first beta. So I'm WICKED LOW, kid! 

LO-VING 'Tequila Mockingbird'!! have a great time at your show and book club (I almost wrote 'boob club' :haha:). 

when are you getting the Peach Machine out for the season?


----------



## MsRipple

Wish- Fingers crossed for a big multiplying beta! I am surprised to hear that the normal beta is 100 especially so early. Seems like there is a not small percentage of ppl who don't hit the right marker to get a pos on a commercial hpt til 1 day after af is due and those levels are only 25! 

Loving that gorgeous pic of Frankie. I too thought they took them while sleeping!

AFM- I had a biggish temp drop this am and am not feeling nearly as hopeful as I was yesterday. Ugh. Not much else to say about that. AF due tomorrow or maybe Thurs.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I hope it's just a blip, msripple!


----------



## penelopejones

Hoping for you, Wish! 

The newborn studio was really warm--she had two space heaters in there, plus a white noise machine and another machine playing a heartbeat sound. Baby boy was asleep, but for each pose the photographer would put him in position and sort of hold him there and rock him a bit until he'd relax and stay in that position, and then take photos. So each pose took like 20 minutes at least to get in place. 

When are you testing, Ms? Or will you just wait to see if AF shows?


----------



## Spudtastic

HI 

Terri - sorry your game was cancelled but spring will be more fun. Yep I was feeling pretty happy yesterday. Well I was about to eat the best cinnamon bun ever. 

Wish - oh I'm praying you have a late implanter and praying your betas double. Come on embie. Stick and grow. 

Pj - blankie is beautiful. I spent a lot on our newborn photoshoot too but ithe was worth it.

Vonn - That was very generous of dhs parents to gift you money. I often day dream about what I would do if I won a lot of money on the lotto. It normally includes a personal trainer, a cook, a cleaner, the dream house etc etc all the normal boring things but if I did win the lotto I would pay for all the treatment you ladies on this thread wanted.

Ttc - I hope you have done so much bd-in you have wobbly legs ha ha. I have to admit I'm a possibility addict too. I've been poas on my opks even though it took a year to get af back after dd1 so I don't really need to do it yet.

MrsRipple - when do you test? I like looking for squinters so please share if you are happy to.

Fezzle - how is Frey doing? Are you getting any sleep? 

Rain - how is life with the twins?

Afm - dh has been doing some parenting and housework which is awesome. 
My little brother is getting married in summer 2017 so I'm going home for that, which I'm super excited about. He and his fiance are also expecting a baby at the end of September.


----------



## Spudtastic

So wish.....your beta at 13dpo (equivalent )???? Was 22? And when is your next beta?


----------



## MsRipple

I may test tomorrow, but may try to wait it out til Thursday. Or save my tests if AF arrives tomorrow. I can only hope I have a squinter to show.


----------



## TTC74

Spud - you say you're going home for your brothers wedding. where is home?


----------



## Spudtastic

TTC74 said:


> Spud - you say you're going home for your brothers wedding. where is home?

My home is Devon, South West England. I'd like to go back for a few years.


----------



## Wish2BMom

naw - my first beta was 12dp2dt = 14dpo, and it was 11.82. Super low for that date, I'd think. But I KNOW that something was going from the end of last week into the weekend. I don't know how long implantation takes but I had a big cramp Thurs morning with mayyybeee a little spotting, bad headache/hungover feeling all Sat and into Sunday. So if I implanted that late, Monday was really early to test. I just went in for my 2nd one this morning, I'll hear this afternoon.

My blood nurse told me that they just released someone to their OB about a month ago (so if she miscarried by now, they'd know) who started out with a beta of 20. So it's entirely possible, albeit the chances are low, that this will work out just fine. 
The soreness in my boobs has subsided a lot, though, and I feel really normal otherwise. I know that things come and go, though, so I'm really just trying not to read into things and just let the blood work speak. I'll keep you all posted.

spud - you're so sweet to even think of that as a lotto expenditure!! :friends: Also, i could go for a 'best cinnamon bun ever' right now. Do you have Cinnabon down there?? makes me drool when I go to the mall - they pump that smell out from a mile away!

ms - I'm sorry about your temp drops but I'm still hopeful! You're still above cover!

lee - how are you feeling?

I love how everyone is calling Frankie 'Blankie' hahaha <3


----------



## TTC74

I'm keeping my fingers crossed about your 2nd Beta, Wish!


----------



## MsRipple

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you Wish!!!!

AFM- temp drops are not looking good for me, nor is the bfn I got on an expired Wondfo this am (not sure if it being expired matters). I got a bunch of wondfos this fall with my opks so I figured may as well use them. TMI alert - The one weird thing is that for the cycles where I've checked my cervix I always have some brown or blood there at least the day before or morning of AF. This time I a good amount of EWCM yesterday, some tinged slightly pink when I checked my cervix which was a bit unusual, but no blood. Then my cervix was totally clear this am. Guess I'll just wait AF out and hope she doesn't arrive.


----------



## terripeachy

MsRipple-I'm still hoping your temp jumps back up, so I'll be :ninja: 

Wish2-I hope your bloodwork results come back super high so you can rest a tad easier. That would be so awesome. I'll also be :ninja: for you too. hee hee. Oh, and sorry again about the Sox. The Os are on fire and it's crazy being so early in the season. The thing that kills me is that people around here are STILL complaining about them. I tell them, 'until we lose, put a smile on your face and go talk to someone else!' And this is why I have no friends...:rofl:

The peach machine (actually it's silver) is sidelined temporarily. I'm going to have a friend come over either tomorrow night or this weekend and help me sand out the contact points near the battery. At the end of last year, my bike was cutting out randomly, and that is NOT safe at all, I am kind of nervous to go riding. My big trip this year is to NM, and I really can't ride to New Mexico with a wishy washy bike, so I need to get on the ball and figure out if I need to get a new one. It's 9 years old, so getting up there in age, but I don't really think the problem is serious enough to drop another XX, XXX on a motorcycle at this time. Sigh...


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks ladies! got the call - beta dropped to 3.9 so I'm out. Twas a chemical. Boooooo

Going to set up a consult to talk about donor eggs. She said she is a proponent of that route, as she's not sure she can help us more than we could do naturally at this point. I'm sure that will take some time so i guess we can continue to try naturally (HA!) until then.

Oh! I thought you said that your name on here was your name plus your bike b/c it was peach! der. Yes, that sounds very dangerous. Do you know what the cutting out is related to? Does it happen at a certain distance or time running? I'm wondering how you can even test that out once you try some fixes. 
Meh - Sox aren't supposed to be any front runner this year. In fact, our local big furniture store has these 'deals' sometimes based on what our teams do. This year's deal is 'buy furniture now and if the Sox play the Yankees for the pennant, you get it all for free'. So they would send you a reimbursement check for anything you buy now if that happens. We did do this one year and they actually won (I think it was 'if the Sox win the World Series' and it was the 2007 year they won).


----------



## Spudtastic

Aww Wish big hugs hun. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry, Wish. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-oh no. I'm so sorry. I'm sad but I'm actually happy it wasn't an ectopic. That really scares me. Anyway, my old bike is(was) peach and it has the same issue so it must be the operator. Ha! Anyway, I got a new silver bike in 07 (the year the Red Sox won, apparently. Ha!) and that's what I ride now. We have a deal with Papa johns where if the O's score more than 5 runs and they win, pizza is half priced. Bmore is probably running Papa Johns out of town! It's so exciting.


----------



## TTC74

Sorry Wish.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks everyone

yeah, I'm a) glad it wasn't ectopic, and b) glad it ended now and not a few weeks from now. 

ohhhh - Papa Johns. We have those up here, but they aren't very prevalent. I'm not a huge fan - sweet sauce. I like saltier sauce, i guess. But the rest is good!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--aww, nuts. I am so sorry the number didn't go in the other direction. But at least the disappointment wasn't long and drawn out with days/weeks of uncertainty. I hope that's not insensitive to say. 

I hope your conversation with the nurse goes well on Friday. And that you get amazing news about DE IVF coverage! I'm excited for this possible next step in your journey. If you'd like to join or stalk a thread that's nearly all women using donor eggs or donor embryos, then check out "Inconceivable and Beyond" on the Assisted Conception page. 

MsRipple--I hate it when temps and other symptoms don't match up. It's so nerve-wracking! We shall see what the next couple days hold.

Terri--Will this summer's trip from BMore to NM be the longest trip you've ever taken? How long does it take to get there? That's far! When I was in college, I went on a short motorcycle ride (just side streets) with a guy I was dating. I didn't have a helmet on or goggles or anything, and my contact lens flew right out of my eye! So many poor choices there...the no helmet, the guy...

AFM--not much happening right now. Still trying to get the meds order finalized. I start lupron next Thursday, so I have a little time still. I made my lab and US appts for my baseline on May 2. And I am feeling a little frantic about what else can I do to give myself the best chance, and I know it is calming the [email protected] down and getting zen, but that's just not happening. We've had an extra high tax bill, extra high car repair bill, DE IVF bill, so we are just bleeding money at this point. And we didn't have a lot to start with. And DH absolutely cannot talk about money. It is the single biggest stressor for me in our marriage. I knew it would be going in and I was right. Sometimes I wish I wasn't right so often. :winkwink: Or that I didn't actually really enjoy what I do because it pays crap. But I can't imagine leaving a good, meaningful, and rewarding, but low-paying career, to find something with a higher salary. Such a tough trade off.

Yikes! See what I mean about being a stressball?!?!? Ladies, I feel like I'm going a little crazy with how big the upcoming stakes are & how much my body has disappointed me the last 3+ years. Maybe it's the bcps. Are there enough hormones in those to make you crazy? Doubt it. I think it's just life and I need to get a handle on it all. Om.


----------



## terripeachy

MsRipple-Sorry about AF. I see it in your chart. She sucks a big one. :hugs:

Wish2-It's best to keep moving forward, but I know how badly it hurts. So close every time. Makes me want to scream. The only pizza I can say I don't like is Chuck E. Cheese, but I still eat it if the parents offer it to me. I love pizza and I love pizza. that reminds me that I need to go post on my journal about Sunday's pizza. hee hee. :wacko: I'm all over the place.

Vonn-I think my longest trip-Well, I don't really know because I stopped tracking, but I've ridden from Bmore to the pacific coast, then to Oregon and back. That was probably my longest trip. We booked it to the west coast and it took us ~4 days to get there. No sightseeing along the way. The girls and I wanted to ride through the drive through Redwood on our way to Bend for convention in 2013. We did it. HA! I'll have to see if I have a picture on my phone. I also rode up to the UP of Michigan and then across to SD. That might have been a pretty good distance ride, and then I also had a ride where I needed to get to IA for an event, and I got there like two days early, so then I rode up to Minnesota, and visited friends and such. I'm not sure of the mileage on that one either. HA!!HA!! I have stories written on my computer though and it says how many miles I rode. I also did the Iron Butt contest where you have to go to 50 national parks/sites/monuments in 25 states in one year. If you count that as all one ride, I don't know how many miles I covered to get a stamp in my National Parks passport. the idea of that contest isn't hard, but most of the parks/sites are only open from 9-4, or 9-5, and you can't just take a picture of the sign. You have to enter and get a stamp. I visited so many parks/sites/museums where I couldn't even watch the film because I had to be in the next state by close. Pathetic, but a really cool experience. I still love my home park of Ft. McHenry though. As an American, how can you not love the site where the Star Spangled Banner was penned (maybe penciled/quilled) :rofl:?


----------



## MsRipple

Thanks Terri. Yup, AF bites the big one! She arrived just before bedtime last night. Feeling bummed about it but relatively ok (last month I took it particularly hard). My dh is going in for a Sperm analysis next week and I have a few doctors appointments coming up, so maybe we will get some guidance.

Those trips sound amazing. I assume by bike, it's motorcycle? I have never ridden on a motorcycle. I would love to try it just once.

Wish, sending you lots of hugs. DE sounds like an amazing next step to explore and I'm very excited to hear more about it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - thank you for the thread!! I'm definitely going to stalk for a bit. So it sounds like you're doing a fresh cycle and you have to align your cycle with the woman's, right? I assume you've done research on fresh vs frozen, or does your office only offer fresh? I've only just started to research and haven't met with the RRS nurse or my doc yet (that mtg is 5/4, so I have a bit of a break), so tons more to come.
I'm sorry you're so stressed but I have no idea how you wouldn't be right now! That's a lot going on. Try to take it one bit at a time - one bill, paid, done. Next bill, paid, done. Take your meds. Try to relax. Do you do acupuncture? I can't remember. If you haven't yet, maybe look that up? Though I guess that's another bill. 

terri - yeah, I'm basically the same with pizza. Hell, I came down into the office today b/c we're having a pizza party for the rollout of our new website! 45 mins for something I can get at home! :haha:
Your trips sound amazeballs, though my butt hurts for you! I grew up riding on motorcycles - my dad had one basically my whole life. I have a flashback memory of riding sitting in front of him with my hands on the tank and a giant helmet on that made my head wobble b/c it was so big. But I loved it! But then my folks got into an accident over 10 yrs ago and we all said that was enough. Nothing fatal but it did the job of making my Dad sell his bike. His favorite one he ever had was this gorgeous cherry red and chrome Iron Horse.
vonn - I made similar bad decisions re: boy and bikes, you're not alone. 140 (I think? maybe higher?) on the highway (but we did have helmets on).

msripple - I'm so sorry for AF. that blows. I hope your DH's test results are either spectacular or start giving you some answers to things.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--whoa, you are true biker babe! You have been all over on your motos! What great way to see the country. I bet your DH thinks you are sexy on your motorcycle :winkwink: Does he ride?

MsRipple--sorry to see AF arrived, but glad you are handling better than last time. Every cycle is different. And it's good to know answers just could be on their way!

Wish--yes, we are doing a fresh cycle. If this donor wouldn't have done another fresh, we would have done a frozen cycle with her banked eggs. They told us there wasn't much difference in the success rates, but that fresh is a little higher. Can't recall the specifics, but at the time we decided we would do fresh if we could. Even though we are egg sharing and will likely only get 7 eggs, we still hope enough fertilize and make it to blast that we get a frostie or two out of it for another try if the fresh cycle doesn't work.

Yes, I have been doing weekly acu for a long time (2 yrs in August). (Kennedy, my acu practitioner, says I'm a tough case. DH is terribly disappointed that it's a progressive white woman and not an old Chinese man. Ha!) I also do the herbs most of the time. Those I have to pay for, but acu is covered. I do have to fudge and lie a little about "symptoms" and "pain" but I'll get as much as I can out of the crooked health insurance companies. No guilt at all.


----------



## Wish2BMom

gotcha! I have my call with the RRS nurse in a few - going to get some of these questions answered. Hopefully she has good news for me. 

HAHA! All of the nurses and doc that were doing my last transfer said they totally envisioned some old Chinese woman doing it and I had to burst that bubble. "Nope, just a regular middle-aged (my age) white woman!"

AF is starting today so that's good. 

Plans for the weekend? Spring has sprung finally here. I would like to get out for a run (cough)/walk at some point. We are doing this cool thing with a few other couples tonight called an Escape Room. Have you heard of these in your areas? www.escapenh.com. It's a puzzle room that you are locked in for an hour and you have to figure out clues and puzzles to get out. Should be a great time!

How's everyone else doing? Lee, Taurus, Spud, PJ, Galvan :flower:
Any stalkers? Lan, Caribbean, Nikki?


----------



## TTC74

Sorry about AF for you ladies although I know you were waiting for it Wish. 

AFM - I'm 5 DPO now. I am a little concerned about my low post O BBT but it went up a tiny bit today. So, hopefully it keeps rising. My anniversary is next Friday. So, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP this month.


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed for you, TTC! an anniversary (+) would be the best gift ever!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Well, how did the phone call go? What did they say?

TTC-fxfx

Vonn-You do have a lot going on, but as Wish2 says, there is a lot you can't control, and trying to meditate or just let your mind rest can do wonders. Take a walk, appreciate the simpler things (a bee happily buzzing around some flowers), the sun making people happy etc..and just take it all in. A few deep breaths probably won't hurt either. It'll be ok. I just know it!

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## TTC74

terripeachy said:


> Vonn-You do have a lot going on, but as Wish2 says, there is a lot you can't control, and trying to meditate or just let your mind rest can do wonders. Take a walk, appreciate the simpler things (a bee happily buzzing around some flowers), the sun making people happy etc..and just take it all in. A few deep breaths probably won't hurt either. It'll be ok. I just know it!

Meditation can absolutely do wonders. Go on youtube and find a nice guided meditation if you don't normally meditate - maybe a healing meditation. I like the honest guys. Here is a nice healing mind and body meditation from them if you are interested. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3-GzHzklT4&feature=em-subs_digest


----------



## Lee37

Hi Ladies, family just left, we had 4 members staying with us over a couple of weeks which were also super busy at work so im just starting to catch up on things.

Wish - I'm so sorry :hugs: You handle this all so well, you are a tough lady!:thumbup: 

TTC - FX for you! :dust::dust:

Miss Ripple - Sorry AF arrived :hugs: 

Terri - I love that you ride and that you go with your girls all over the country. That is so cool. :coolio: I bet youre happy spring and summer weather is on the way! 

AFM- 16 weeks tomorrow :happydance: Sometimes I can't believe it. I have felt the odd poke or flutter which is exciting! I still have morning sickness off and on but not too bad. I am definitely showing, though still keeping it a secret from anyone other than family and close friends. 

Wishing you all a great weekend! :flower:


----------



## TTC74

Great to hear from you Lee. SO happy for you! Are you going to do a big FB gender reveal, a gender reveal party, something like that to make the announcement? Just curious what others are doing. I'm living vicarious through all you lucky ladies. :winkwink:


----------



## penelopejones

Yay for flutters, Lee! That's so fun. 

Vonn, so sorry this is such a stressful process. I hope it works out for you! 

Hi to everyone--lurking still mostly and reading during feedings. My mother is here for another three days and it has been rocky between her and dh.. again. She has confronted him several times over minor issues, and then he gets angry and either stomps off or says something insulting, and then she gets super weepy and upset, and then whenever they try to talk through it things just get worse. The only solution for her is for DH to take all the blame, and while he has been angry and has said mean things, she has also called him a *******, stomped down the stairs and yelled at him to take his damn headphones off so she could talk to him, and basically yelled at him as well. They are both just being awful and I can't stand it. And I also don't know what I'm supposed to do. I can't play peacekeeper and I can't just stay out of it. She is actually staying in a hotel these last few nights and just coming during the day while DH is at work. This is the worst it has ever been and she is basically convinced my husband is an asshole and that he and I need marriage counseling. ARGH. Thanks for letting me vent. :(


----------



## TTC74

PJ - I hear that about mom and dh! My mom lives with me and dh, and things are far from smooth between them. It's a real pain. I hope things smooth over for you soon, though.


----------



## Taurus8484

Im still here Wish....still stalking....

James has started walking now....my baby years are over and Im struggling a little with that. I would love another but hubby says no...and I start work on Monday....sigh


----------



## TTC74

Is 6DPO too early for a triphasic shift? I know they usually say at least 7DPO.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! happy weekend. I want to get out for a run (I did yesterday, terri! though more like jogging/walking/gasping again). I'm a little sore today and it feels good. It's 60+ degrees! But....i'm stuck testing something for work for a bit. Booooo

ttc - temps look good!

terri - the conversation went ok - she didn't have a boatload of info b/c a) she doesn't approve claims and b) sounds like my RE's office/clinic may have their own individual way of doing things that would impact how things are billed. She did make a request to have my Lifetime Limit audited so I know exactly how much we have left to use. And she did explain the different situations that could impact cost - may have to pay a compensation fee to the donor (then how is it a donation??), may have to pay for her prescreening testing, may have to pay for her meds...who knows. So that's all of the stuff that I'll need to see how they handle at IVF NE - can I just align with someone who is going through IVF herself who produces a lot of eggs so I don't have to pay for her meds? Is it just easier or cheaper to go frozen? I'm not even sure my doc can take those questions so I might call the finance dept at IVF NE. Soooooo...more to come. 

taurus - that must be so hard. As tough as babies can be, I've never heard a mom (well, maybe one) say that they wanted their babies out of that stage!

pj - i'm so sorry you have that additional stress in the house! as if this time isn't stressful enough for you with a new baby and a toddler. I hope you feel relief in a few days, yet i'm sure your mom is a huge help for you right now too. 

lee - happy 16 weeks! still unbelievable but so great! that's awesome that you're starting to feel flutters and showing a little. I'm with TTC on her questions - are you going to do a gender reveal or anything? or find out the gender yourself?

So things here are ok. I'm getting a bit pessimistic. I just have a feeling this whole DE thing is going to cost a lot of money and we won't be able to swing it. I have a dinner planned for Tues night with a friend of mine who had multiple failed attempts in so many different ways (blighted ovum, mc at 7 weeks, 10 weeks, CP) but has 2 beautiful girls. She's kinda 'been there, done that' so it'll be good to talk with her. 
Meanwhile, maybe I'm more fertile now b/c of the CP, so maybe we can make our own this month. HA!!! :rofl:


----------



## Wish2BMom

so just hopping on to let you all know that I'm going to be taking a bit of a BnB break. Just a few weeks until after we get this DE stuff squared away, one way or another. I need my brain to not think about TTC for a bit and to be able to concentrate on other cool life stuff like working out, enjoying spring, and enjoying our trip to AZ. I think I need it for me and I am pretty sure I need it for my marriage. 

TTC - hoping you're knocked up properly by the time I get back. Good luck!! :dust:

vonn - you're up next. I cannot wait to hear about how your DE process went and when you're PUPO!


----------



## TTC74

Can you all give me some feedback? I tested yesterday and today. (I know I'm a mad woman). I got vvvvf 2nd line on both fmu tests (but not tests later in the day). You can see the tests here. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2386694-update-pink-no-2.html

Do you see them? Do they look pink?


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Awww...we'll miss you, and if you have updates on DE stuff, I hope you check in briefly if you have the time and DH doesn't get upset. Enjoy your spring and see you soon! <3

TTC-I'm not really sure. Keep testing!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--awww, sweetie, you do what you need to do! We will miss you terribly, but I certainly understand the need to step away. Especially right now, at a time of transition, it's important to get out of the traffic jam and see the world for a bit. What's most important will become clear. And you need time to heal the hurt that happened (how many disappointments are we supposed to bear?) and create some happy, lighthearted times in your marriage. Have a wonderful spring and a fantastic time in AZ!! Much love to you! You'll be in my thoughts. :hugs:

TTC--I can't see the line, but everyone else seems to. GL!

Penelope--I am so sorry to hear of the issues with your DH and mom. That sounds just awful! And so not what you need at an already hectic and stressful time. I'm just shaking my head, thinking how horrible this must make you feel being stuck in the middle.

Taurus--transition times in the Taurus household--baby walking, back to work...exciting, scary times, I'm sure. Thanks for sticking around and checking on us!

Terri--Hi! Good weekend?

Lee--16 week point, amazing!!! When will you be telling the world?

AFM--Got my box of meds this weekend. It came to $574, which was less than I expected, so that was nice. Of course the first thing I did was look at the progesterone in oil needle and start hyperventilating. DH is not good with needles, but I asked him to look at it so I could share in my suffering, and he got quite upset. He's terrified I have to get stuck with that everyday and he is 100% certain he cannot do it. That's a month off, though, first I start the Lupron on Thursday. Eek!


----------



## TTC74

Good Luck, Vonn! Hoping this is it for you!


----------



## MsRipple

TTC - I would definitely keep testing. I have terrible line eye, so I see nothing, but your temps look great!!!!

Vonn- this is very exciting! I am really looking forward to hearing more about this whole process.

Wish- wishing you lots of relaxation as you start working through this next exciting possibility!

Lee - flutters sounds amazing! :) :) :)

Penelope- ugh. I have no helpful words to be honest. Is either your husband or mom more reasonable such that they can do things to deflate the tension? Can dh just ignore your mom? Even if he doesn't want to? I love Captain Awkward and the Carolyn Hax advice columns for issues such as these; they have some helpful ideas and "scripts".

AFM- Endo appointment tomorrow for me and DH going in for his SA. 
Plus we're getting our baby chicks this week, and I'm so excited!


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks for the kind words, everyone. My husband ended up manning up and basically apologizing to my mom and taking 95% of the blame. I owe him big time. It came down to him realizing that the only way forward (that wouldn't lead to us and our kids stopping visits with my parents) would be for him to do that... since my mom doesn't see herself as part of the problem and considers herself a victim. Sigh. 

Vonn - wow, the box of meds makes it real, huh? I'm sure the shots will be no big deal after a few times! I know my sister used to give herself B12 shots all the time and she said you got used to it. 

Wish - of course we'll miss you, but we understand the need for a mental break! 

TTC - I can't see the line either, but keep testing and keep us posted! 

MsR - baby chicks! how cute! Can you post pics? 

Lee - That's so fun, feeling the baby move. I'm sort of sad that I won't experience that again (we're pretty sure we're done with 2). One of the coolest parts about being pregnant, for sure!


----------



## MsRipple

TTC - any updates?

Penelope - kudos to your dh :), he's doing best for the family

Not much going on here. I went to the endocrinologist, who said she is going to run a few more tests but sounds like she thinks I have Hashimoto's disease and will put me on thyroid medicines (pretty sure synthroid). I'm really glad I went as she was really nice and seemed on top of things. Feeling a bit concerned about Hashimoto's - it seems reasonably common, but the fact that its an auto immune issue is concerning from a ttc point of view.


----------



## terripeachy

MsRipple-Would love to see pictures of your chicks. Once again, I have heard of people with Hashimoto's that get pregnant and have happy babies. When do you hear about your DH's results? That could be very telling...

Vonn-You will do what you have to do, and even though that needle for PIO is scary, you're still going to do it. :) I watched tons and tons of videos, and had people draw circles on my thigh/butt so I would inject it in the right place, etc..I have three tips (take it or leave it), heat a wet washcloth in the microwave for a minute, and after your shot, massage your hip/butt. It seems to get the oil moving around and the pain wasn't as bad knowing you had a nice warm cloth coming..the other tip was that you should inject it slowly. That oil is pretty thick, so it's not like these other meds that we've taken that flow easily and go right in. Oh, and the needle won't hurt when you inject it for some reason. It looks scary, but it's not as bad as you imagine. <3 You'll do great. 

penelope-Glad your DH took one for the team. How much longer is your mom going to be in town?

TTC-Any updates?

AFM-I finally got my bike fixed (melted insulation, causing exposed wires, and when touching metal my bike would short out), so I've been riding to work this week. The air/sun on my face feels so good. And now it's harder for me to want to work my full day because the sun/fresh air is calling my name.


----------



## penelopejones

My mom left Monday morning, and I think DH taking all responsibility made her feel better. Of course, that means she is able to discount the various things she did to exacerbate the situation. Oh well. Other than that I'm trying to enjoy one last week with DH off before I'll be on my own some days with both kids. I think I'll be okay if I can just get to bed earlier at night and get a few hours of extra sleep that way. F. is relatively happy as long as he is either in the carrier or sleeping on someone. I've been a bit wary of trying to get him to sleep on his own these past few days, though. I think I need to keep trying though--just hate putting him down and having him start to fuss 1 or 2 or 5 minutes later. The good news is he is usually easy to put back to sleep when he does that (either by rocking or nursing or whatever). 


Any news on the potential new job/career change, Terri? That sounds exciting. 

MsR - I hope you get good news from the test results. Or, at least, if it is Hashimoto's, hopefully they'll be able to treat it and that will help you conceive.


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! I'm 10 DPO and am now officially prepared to admit that I had a couple of nasty indents bc as of this morning, I was getting a BFN. Tomorrow, I'll probably be declaring myself out.


----------



## terripeachy

Well your temp is still good so you never know. Fxfx.


----------



## MsRipple

Ttc- fingers crossed. 10dpo is still quite early

I think I may be on track for an early ovulation this month. Hoping so just to get the tww started again but also to start a new cycle earlier with hopefully better chances if my thyroid needs an adjustment


----------



## TTC74

11 DPO and quite crampy with a BFN this morning. I'm wondering if AF is going to make an early appearance.


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-How are you doing?

I have a busy weekend ahead...my brother is getting married this afternoon and my dad came into town last night; my sister should be touching down at BWI any minute, and my hubs and I have 1.5 more hours of work! We're going to the ceremony and then to a waterfront restaurant for dinner. I hope everyone is happy. I'm looking forward to seeing my future SIL's kids. I kind of miss them since I haven't been going up to PA every weekend to work on my house.

Tomorrow I have a 50th bday party for my bestie's sister to attend. I bought this funky, short, strapless red dress to wear to the party. It's nude with a red lace overlay and then it has these arm cover things that look like sleevs, but they go from like forearm to mid tricep. It's not really my style, but I'm going to work it as if I was born to wear it! Her party is at a hotel and it's LIKE a wedding, so I'm really excited about this party. That's the latest! 

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## MsRipple

Sounds like an awesome weekend Terri! Back to back parties, I'm jealous :)


----------



## penelopejones

So cute, Ms.! I hope the hormone treatments will help you get that BFP! 

Terri, post pics of the dress! It sounds awesome. 

Hanging out here with Frankie in the carrier while P. plays with play doh. Frankie was up to eat every two hours last night but I did get a 2 hour nap today while DH took P. to the park.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--what a social weekend, lots of fun! i def think you should share a pic of your snazzy red dress, sounds like a great party dress. And congrats to your brother. Weddings are so fun! What'd you wear to that?

MsR--what cute little chickies. Have you done this before? And as for the Hashi's, I hope even though your numbers are subclinical, they will give you some meds. Some folks say subclinical is just borderline, something to watch but not treat. Since you have the antibodies, hopefully that will help make the case & def play the infertility card. GL!

Penelope--Will you have to go back to work anytime soon? I suppose not until after the semester ends. Do you teach summer classes?

AFM--started my lupron shots, really low dose, so the injecting is easy, it's just the sticking in the needle part I need to get used to again. It always takes me a bunch of false starts. I've also started low-dose aspirin. I stop the bcp on Thursday, so should get AF sometime after that. Then go in for baseline on May 2. I'm still struggling to feel confident my body will cooperate. I have been so fatigued lately, leaving work early because I am so tired. I'm not sure if it's candida die-off reactions or emotional exhaustion or what. I just cooked a whole bunch of food yesterday and today, so hopefully I can be ready for the week....Indian butter chicken, crockpot beef short ribs, poached eggs with canadian bacon, asparagus & homemade hollandaise sauce (and no english muffin...boo), kinda weird shortbread cookies, pumpkin mousse. Whew, no wonder I'm tired!

Any Prince fans??? Being in Minnesota, it's about all we can talk about here...


----------



## TTC74

I wasn't a hardcore Prince fan, but I was certainly a fan in the 80s and early 90s. He seemed like a genuine guy with loads of talent. What a tragedy.


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-It's almost official that my sister and I will be in MN for the marathon. I have to register, but she said the other day 'oh, when we're in MN, we can go see Prince's house.' I said 'Oh, you were really serious about the marathon?' :rofl: I am sad that Prince died. I'm super curious to find out if he was on drugs and OD'd. That's the word on the streets out here. Why, why does everyone have to be on drugs? I don't understand, but obviously, I'm not a druggie. hee hee.

I tried to post a picture of my dress from my phone yesterday but the file was to large, so hopefully I can post it from my work computer. I worked it! hee hee. The wedding was at the courthouse, so I wore a simple black and white flowered baby doll dress with a coral colored cardigan. Easy enough for a 10 minute ceremony and lunch.

That's so exciting that you're about to go in for your baseline. Woop woop. Things are going to start moving quickly. And awesome about all the food you cooked. I love butter chicken. But really, there isn't much I don't love so any food is yummy to me.

Hi to everyone else! Enjoy the spring weather.


----------



## MsRipple

My dh received results of his analysis and its azoospermia- basically no detectable sperm. Devastated. I know there are ways to maybe address medically and that there are other options, but I just can't focus on much right now other than emotion.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--Fun! I hope you do come to Minnesota! That would be awesome & I'd love to connect. Paisley Park is in an outer suburb, so it's a bit of a drive west of Minneapolis. It was on it's own when it was built, there wasn't a lot of development in that area. Now it's kinda surrounded by the ever-expanding suburban landscape. I just drove by it a few weeks ago.

You totally rock that dress! The color is great on you and you have legs that go for miles, girl. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Vonn

MsR--We cross-posted, just seeing this now. I am so sorry to hear there are sperm troubles. I know you and DH just need some time to absorb and process this news, we are here for you. I am a firm believer that it's always best to know & I hope you (come to) feel this way also. Big hugs to you right now. :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

MrsR - Sorry to hear your news. :hugs:

AFM - CD1 right on time.


----------



## terripeachy

MsR-Oh crap..I'm so sorry..I do know that they can do procedures and stuff, but I'm not sure if your DH is into that. I agree with Vonn that it is best to know, so you can either continue on this path via other avenues (donor sperm, adoption) or just continue on naturally knowing the odds are kind of against you. Either way, we totally get that right now, it's all about emotion, so take it in, read stuff online and keep your chin up. We'll be around good or bad, ok? :hugs:

Vonn-I'll keep you updated re the visit, and thanks for the compliments. I'm turning into a 40 year old 16 year old trying to wear stuff that's not really appropriate. But..since I didn't wear short, tight stuff when I was 16, I'll just do it now. I'm worth it.

TTC-Ugh..sorry about AF. I'm feeling my own stomach cramps as I type. Booooo...


----------



## penelopejones

Awesome dress, Terri! Looking fab as always. 

MsR, sorry about the test results. My DH had horrible SA results (although not undetectable - just really low for motility, morphology, and concentration) and we did IUI. Are there any treatment options you guys will consider? 

The news about Prince sucks. I wondered about drugs, too. So sad either way. I was never a huge fan (more of an MJ fan in my youth) but Prince had so many good songs. My favorite is When Doves Cry. 

Vonn, I have this summer and next semester off from teaching! This semester is technically not my leave because colleagues are covering for me (I owe them big time). Summers don't count because we are technically on 9 month appointments with summers unpaid, so my actual leave is the Fall semester. I'm glad I'll have lots of time before having to worry about going back. I'm super lucky with the timing on this one. 

Keep us posted on how things go, Vonn! I'm really hoping this will do the trick for you! 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## penelopejones

Oh, and here's a sibling pic we got done this week. The photographer did it for free when she found out Frankie had a sibling. It took hours to get them both settled and you can see how Penelope feels about having a baby brother in her face...
 



Attached Files:







penelope and frankie.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls - I can't stay away from you too long. :friends:

msripple - hoo boy. I'm so sorry. Please do take your time to absorb, then you'll have the proper view into what to do next. Big hugs to you both. :hugs:

vonn - shots already! woo! how much longer? that is a TON of cooking!!! I'm tired just reading that! And hungry...

terri - yup, legs for days! I LOVE that dress! I actually saw something like that this weekend when I was out looking for a dress for the wedding we had yesterday but I can't rock that (and it prob wouldn't be good for a wedding! HA!) I love the dress I got but didn't get any pics of my own - forgot my phone at home. Oh well. 

Glad you're out riding again too! I'm sure it feels wonderful!!

I loved Prince but actually don't own any CDs or songs. He was just one of those solid, always there, loved (almost) anything I heard, know all the words to the 80s songs, etc. I am so sad he's gone. I hope it wasn't drugs. I thought word was that he lead a very clean lifestyle b/c of his religion. 

anywho - nothing really new here. Got a promotion and leaving for AZ on Wed. :wohoo: I can't wait! TTYL!

editing to add this: PJ, your kids are so cute!!! I love the look on mini PJ's face! priceless <3


----------



## Vonn

Wish--I was so excited when I saw your handle! Good to hear from you, I hope your break is going well. It's gotten you a promotion, so nice job on that front! :haha:Have a wonderful trip to AZ. I have to take Lupron for 10 days, so I finish on May 1 and go in on May 2 for us & labs.

Penelope--Such a cute pic! That's a great leave, with good timing & help from generous colleagues. Nice. We have a bill in our state legislature to provide 6 weeks paid maternity/paternity leave for state employees. The Gov wants the state to take the lead on providing this. My organization has an interesting relationship to the state in that we are officially a nonprofit, but take part in the state employee's benefits program. So, I would qualify for this if it became law. I am SOOOO hoping this bill makes it into law, but I have heard nothing about it since it was announced at the start of the leg season. I tried to search for it, but have found nothing. Guess I have to wait and see and cross my fingers.

TTC--sorry about AF. Fresh start...


----------



## terripeachy

penelope-Awww..your babies are just the cutest! thanks for sharing their picture with us. Are you going to be on the photographer's website and that's why it was free? that is a great bonus either way. Thank you for the compliment.

Wish2-Welcome back!! even if it's just for a bit. I missed you. You could totally rock that dress too. I'm sure your running/kickboxing legs are in great shape. You might even have something up top to hold it up. HA!!HA!! Have a safe and fun trip and don't forget your phone (meaning your camera!).

Vonn-I'll keep my fx for your state to vote the new law in for 6w paid leave. That would be wonderful although I know once they agree to the law sometimes it takes a while to go into effect. Maybe they will make this one happen pronto.


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - I hope they get that law passed. That would be incredible! If I ever get pregnant - when . . . I mean when I get pregnant (positive thinking), I'll have to take my hard earned leave for maternity leave. I guess it's better than some people have. So, I shouldn't complain too much. It'd still be nice to have a nice cushy "paid maternity leave" law, though. :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA terri - nope, lacking in that dept. :rofl: I have long legs but yeah....need to get them into shape a bit more. Super psyched, though - my gym is having a May Challenge to attend as many classes as you can for prizes. I just signed up for 14-16 - somewhere between 3-4 classes/week. I can do that, right? Plus some running on the side, but that doesn't count towards the challenge. oh well - I'm hoping to be in much better shape by 5/31!

vonn - woop!!! bring on the positive labs and us next week! so does that mean your donor is stimming at the moment too? When is her retrieval going to be set for, or when do you find out?
that would be awesome if that bill got passed. I think all states need to start following suit. We have such terrible maternity time off compared to the rest of the working world.

TTC - good job on keeping that PMA up and running!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--that's a lot of exercise, good for you! The plan is that the 2nd is the baseline for everyone, donor included. Then she starts stims and they anticipate a May 16 retrieval date. The nurse said the last two times the donor has been right on time, so I hope that happens again! The not knowing for sure definitely makes planning hard. Have a fantastic vacation!!!!


----------



## Vonn

MsR--how are you and DH doing? Are you talking together about this, or processing separately? Thinking of you.

AFM--Stopped bcp yesterday (yay!); finish Lupron on Sunday; go in Monday morning for baseline labs and scan. The donor does too, so we will know Monday afternoon/Tuesday morning if I'm set to go and if the donor can start stims. Next step is getting close!

Had my donor conception support group on Wed night. That is a nice group to be a part of. It's amazing to see people in person in nearby communities who are going through this specific journey. 3 ladies currently pg using donor eggs. Seeing them reminds me that it really is possible that this will work. Helps me break out of my negative thought patterns.

Anyone have big plans for the weekend? I don't. Target, grocery store, cook, relax, yoga. I'm still looking forward to it, though!


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo Vonn...I'm excited that you go in Monday for your baseline scan. Then it's time for things to start getting real. So happy you found a group of people to talk to as well. That's a nice service.

No big plans. My dad left this morning around 4am. he woke me up out of a sound sleep, and then Fun started barking and going crazy, so I'm pretty tired today. I am almost done working for the day, so I'm going to read my book and chill out the rest of the weekend. No big plans at all, and it's going to be rainy and yucky, so a good day for watching movies/hunkering down. 

Have a great weekend everbody!


----------



## TTC74

So happy for you Vonn! Can't wait for you to get a transfer date! 

I've got my bestie coming over tomorrow to do my hair. I'm getting a fresh new look. Then, on Sunday I'm going to a birthday party. So, nothing overly exciting but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## MsRipple

@ Vonn - getting close to baseline day!

DH and I are processing separately in a way as we are generally not in the same city during the week. I haven't seen him in person since we got the news Monday, which was difficult as he was the one I wanted to see the most after that! But we have talked about it and though I can't quite explain why, I feel very much like we are in it together. We have an appointment with a urologist at a really good hospital in two weeks and I happen to have our initial fertility consult scheduled a few days after that (not sure if it makes sense to keep it until we hear from the urologist and get more results on that end). From what I understand from my internet research we need to determine the cause of this (physical obstruction versus hormonal issue) and there is a small chance that this can be fixed and have a return of sperm naturally after 6 month and a reasonable chance that we can try ivf coordinated with an operation (and if we don't want to or can't do that, then perhaps we can think of donor or something else).

Thanks for the support ladies!


----------



## Vonn

MsR--I hope you have a comforting weekend together. I'm really glad that you feel like you are in it together and on the same page.

AFM--I just had a total freak out. I have been taking the WRONG DOSE of Lupron for all 8 days!!:growlmad::dohh::nope::shrug: The dosage listed on the medication says 5 units, so that is what I have been taking. The instructions in my message portal says 10 units. I somehow didn't notice the difference & since I look at the medication every day, I just assumed the correct info was on the box. I called the nurse triage line at the clinic and the nurse seemed to think it would be okay. I just need to increase now to 10 units and may have to stay there a little longer, when usually people would taper down to 5 units. She didn't seem too worried, I HOPE that is the case & I haven't totally ruined my chances! WTF!!!!!!!!!!! I asked her why the rx says the wrong dose and she said the dosage changes & they just listed one of the dosage amounts I will likely take. I have learned my lesson...double check, triple check... UGH! :hissy:


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - I bet you'll be fine. I'm keeping my fingers crossed super tight that you get your rainbow baby.


----------



## MsRipple

@Vonn, I can't imagine how frustrating that is, especially when everything is so planned out! It does sound like it's quite early on so it makes sense that it would not really matter or can be adjusted as you get closer to trigger (thinking of it as a comparison to adjusting the salt in cooking versus baking ;) )

Spending the weekend relaxing with dh, our many cats, and the new baby chicks. A little bit of sperm chat, but not too much, haha.


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn - I agree that since you just stopped your bcp you are still in the early stages of anything happening. I think Lupron is also a suppression drug so taking 5 or 10 units probably doesn't matter too much, but it would have been nice if they said to check your prescription and be prepared to double up depending on the units given. I'm sure it's ok at this point, but when you get to the lining building stage you want to triple check. &#128512; you'll be ok. 

Msripple- sounds like a nice relaxing weekend and your chicks are super cute. I'm glad you and DH are feeing better about things. Knowing is most of the battle. :winkwink:


----------



## Vonn

Thanks for the love & for keeping me off the ledge, ladies! :winkwink: I'm gonna stay calm and maybe go shopping. :wacko:


----------



## Lee37

Hi Ladies! Hope you're all having a great weekend.

Just catching up as Ive been out of town for a week and a half.

Wish - Nice to see you're back! :happydance::hugs: 

TTC - Sorry about AF. :hugs: Hope the party is fun and will keep your mind off things.

Terri - I bet you looked beautiful in the dress Age is only a number, if you look good in it why not wear it!:thumbup:

Vonn - Excited for you! Wishing you lots of luck and :dust::dust:

Ms Ripple - Hope you two are enjoying your weekend and glad to hear you can move forward together with a new plan and new hope! <3

Hello to everyone else! :hi:

AFM: I'm 18 weeks and can't believe its just a couple weeks until the big 20 wk scan. Time is flying!:plane:


----------



## TTC74

Hi all! The party was great! Plus, the birthday girl gave me a new hairdo (color, highlights, and cut) which I LOVE! So, overall I've had a fabulous (and distracting) weekend! Here's my new hairdo. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Taurus8484

Its quiet on here ladies....hope everyone is well xx


----------



## TTC74

CD10 here. So, just waiting to O. Nothing eventful.


----------



## terripeachy

No pregnancy here to announce! hee hee.
All is well. :wave: to everyone else!


----------



## penelopejones

Dealing with a crabby fussy baby here. I have a chiropractic appointment for him today to see if it can help with his reflux/colic/gas/whatever the F is bothering him. Little guy was up basically all night last night grunting, spitting up, etc.


----------



## esmemuppet

Hello all! I'm 39, DH is 47 and we have a beautiful DD aged 4...just decided to ttc in the past 1-2 months...we were sure we just wanted one and she is fabulous (!) but just recently we both had a real desire to try for one more. Used opks this month with positive opk on day 16 and dtd on days 6,9,13,15 and 17...think in around 9 dpo today and bfn...usually a 29-30 day cycle...honestly do you think we are fooling ourselves to think it might happen again? Took 2 cycles at age 33 with opks...any advice would be great and good luck to you all xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!

vonn - how was your scan? I'm sure the lupron snafu was fine too, but I couldn't help but laugh b/c I'm the #1 fan of messing up my dosages, days, whatever!! You're good! 

terri - how are ya, love? been out on the bike anymore yet? it's been kinda yucky out so probably not. I hope your weekend of hunkering was a good one.

ttc - I don't know what your 'do looked like before but you look fresh to death! 

pj - ugh, I'm so sorry! I hope the little guy can get things figured out soon. Frustrating for both of you, I'm sure. And painful for him.

Hi taurus!

Hi Lee! I cannot believe you're at 18 weeks!! :saywhat:

afm - not much going on here. AZ was wonderful!! a much-needed break! I'll attach a pic below. We just had our appt with the RE to go over donor eggs. She didn't give much more information on it than I had already found on my own. I don't know that we can afford fresh, though I realize that's how we'd get the most eggs. But I honestly don't know how many more cycles I can endure. If it were last year and I could get back all that $$ and time, maybe. But as of now, maybe 1-2 rounds. So I'm thinking going with frozen where it'll be around 1/2 the price but only 6 eggs. We are guaranteed at least one transfer out of that batch. If not, we get a new batch for 'free'. Also, we can do this in about 4 weeks' time after we choose our donor. We don't have to pay for the donor's testing, screening, meds which is what we'd have to do if it were a fresh cycle. BUT - i still have to call the financial coordinator to get a better idea of the cost compares. So...more to come.


----------



## Wish2BMom

esme - I think you have as good of a chance as anyone - your timing looks great. Have you done any testing to see your AMH, FSH or anything? Being 39, you may want to get those tested to get a better idea of your chances now.
Good luck to you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

forgot the picture!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1058.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TTC74

Esme - I'm 41 and have gotten pregnant twice. Sadly, I have lost both pregnancies, but I have extremely low AMH for my age (i.e., old eggs). Not everyone has this problem at my age, though. And even among those of us who do, there are success stories. So, roll with the punches. You've got a real shot at getting another DD or DS. GL!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello 

Taurus - how's it going being back at work? That's come around quickly.

Ttc - I love the hair. You're looking good.

Terri - looking good in that dress too.

Vonn - how's the diet. Have you had much weight loss? 

Wish - love the pic. It looks beautiful. I hope the costs aren't too much for the cycle x x

Pj - poor little frankie. I guess you've tried giving stuff up in your diet (having done that for dd). I found that diary left Seren crying.

Mrs ripple - love the chicks. I wish you many bountiful years of eggs.

Esme - 39 isn't too old. I hope you get pregnant quickly.

Lee - it can't be long before you find out gender? When is your big scan? 

Afm - not much here. Dh is going away for five days (including mothers day hmmmpf ). He still works too much. My in laws have finished their house and so now live next door and walk in and out of my home constantly. I'm still eating too much sugar and still getting no sleep. 
I did get my eyebrows done the other day so I'm not a hairy monster any more. 

Love to you all.


----------



## TTC74

I can completely relate to dh working too much! ARGH!


----------



## Wish2BMom

msripple - I forgot you in my personals, I'm so sorry. I hope you and DH are doing well and had a good weekend together. I'm really hoping that you guys can find the cause quickly for his sperm issues and they are easily remedied. Hugs to you both.

spud - so good to hear from you!! I'm glad you're not a hairy monster anymore, but maybe that could have helped scare the inlaws from constantly barging in?? ;)


----------



## Spudtastic

Not even having my boobs out feeding my little one deters them lol ha ha ha.


----------



## PearlD

But wanted to join in and get some advice, as well as offer any support I can. Long story short, I am a single mom by choice. I started trying for my first at 39. After 3 years of trying, which included 20 IUIs (with 2 chemicals and 1 ectopic resulting) and 2 completely failed IVFs (one didn't get to transfer, the other didn't even get to retrieval), I took some time off, went through a grieving process, and then with quite a bit of fear (but also hope), went the path of using donor eggs. It was an exhausting process and the Lupron killed me (I have never had such headaches), but I would do it all again because the result is a beautiful little 8 month old boy who is the light of my life. 

My plan was always to have 2 kids, so now that he is approaching 1, I am trying to decide my next move. I am going to be 44 in November, so I don't have a lot of time to waste, especially since I won't have anybody to help me on a daily basis with responsibilities.

So here is the question I wanted to pose to you, since I really don't have anybody in my life that understands what the TTC journey is really like. Any advice, thoughts, etc. (and please be honest) would be so helpful.

I was lucky enough to get two, good 5 day blasts from the fresh cycle that I did. The first one resulted in my DS. The second one is frozen and waiting. But in the back of my head, after hearing so many stories about how women who had so much trouble getting pregnant all of a sudden have much success after giving birth to their first, I am seriously considering trying once or twice more with my own eggs through IUIs. Does that seem crazy to you? What would you do? Try the IUIs or just go ahead and do the FET with the 2nd blast from the donor eggs. I just don't want to be wondering "what if" years from now. But at the same time, I know the heightened risk of birth defects with older eggs, and I don't want to seem selfish trying with my own eggs.

Any thoughts would be great.

Good luck to everybody on this thread as they continue their journey.

Vonn, I hope your baseline went well and the donor is on for the May 16th retrieval date. I know it is so nerve wracking waiting for the calls from the RE with news on the donor's cycle. I know you are doing acupuncture, and I have to tell you, doing it before and after the transfer helped me relax so much ... I truly believe it helped with the successful implantation.

And Wish, I hope your continued research into the subject goes well and you come to a decision that's best for you. I went through the same fresh v. frozen struggle ... but there was no guarantee of another batch if I didn't get at least one good embie to transfer out of the first set of frozen eggs, which is why I eventually went the fresh route.


----------



## MsRipple

@ spud - I love getting my eyebrows threaded! And the in-laws, that has to be maddening. worth setting up more boundaries before this becomes engrained ?!

@ wish- great pic, amazing vacation!

@ PJ - so sorry. I have no specific advice to give but am sure this will pass for the poor little guy.

@ vonn - updates please! :) 

@ Esme - sounds like there is a definitely a chance! when will you test

@ ttc- love the hair! is it blonde with blonder highights? you are inspiring me to make an appt. for my unkempt mop!

AFM- things are definitely as good as they could be. Nah, screw that I actually feel fine without much of a caveat. I am wondering if synthroid could have an impact on my mood? I've been on it only 1 week so likely not.

As DH has to travel for the urologist appointment, the urologist gave us some test orders before the appointment (at the request of DH's proactive semi-type A wife, aka me). He's going to do some blood work and hopefully an ultrasound. 

I talked to a few friends who have experienced fertility issues who I trust to keep my confidence and that was good I also talked more generally about it with my mom. While I've always known it took some time and tinkering to get pregnant with me, my mom told me for the first time that she had been trying for almost two years and actually been told that she would never have children (and at that time I don't believe most assisted reproduction was really an option). Of course they were wrong and a specialist provided needed advice to reverse the problem. She started going to fertility support groups. I really had no idea. I feel like some of this is really dh's information, but I really need a non-dh outlet to discuss this with and talking to friends who I know have been there is nice. But I think I don't want to discuss it with anyone else at this point. Other than you guys, of course!


----------



## MsRipple

@ Pearl- Can you arrange for some baseline testing from your obgyn and RE to see how successful you might be with fresh eggs? I don't see the harm other than lost $ in trying IUI or maybe natural cycle IVF. Your frostie will still be there in a few months if you decide to do FET.


----------



## Spudtastic

Pear - can you do some tests for the quality of your eggs? I am lucky to have my two babies so I've never been in your situation but I think if my levels for good egg quality and reserves came back high I may be tempted to do a couple of iuis. If they were low I'd go straight to egg donor. Having said that this process is so tough. I was at breaking point after two losses in a row so maybe going straight to egg donor could avoid more heartbreak. Just my thoughts anyway.

Mrs Ripple - dh plans on planting more trees between the houses. Perhaps I'll start locking doors.
My mum was also told she'd never have kids and she had 4 babies (quote a few mcs too).


----------



## Vonn

Hi, ladies. It was nice to read the updates, though I don't have the energy to write individual replies. Sorry for that, I am thinking of you all and so happy to have you sharing my tortuous journey. My cycle has been cancelled.:cry::cry: 

A couple decided to use my 24 yr old donor's frozen eggs and chose to have them genetically tested (I don't know why). It came back that the donor is a carrier of a genetic disease. They wouldn't tell me which one. She apparently did not know this. Now that the clinic has this information, they can't allow her to cycle this last time, nor can anyone use her frozen eggs. I am devastated and in shock. I feel like I have been punched in the gut. Even though I get older every damn day, this experience of pregnancy and motherhood just doesn't seem to get any closer. I am grateful that I found out now; I can't imagine the anxiety of receiving this news once pregnant. Probably about a dozen pregnancies have happened with her eggs, so I'm sure those people are even more heartbroken. She was our number 1 pick by a long shot. I hate the idea of having to go back to look at 2nd and 3rd best, etc. I need to just grieve this and be sad and pissed off, not try to plan the next step immediately. :cry:


----------



## MsRipple

@ Vonn - i can't even imagine. Of course it's good they know now. But holy hell, you are not catching a break. I am so sorry. I know it's going to happen, just so frustrating to have to go through the selection again. Take care of yourself the next few days.


----------



## Spudtastic

Aw Vonn. That's so bloody tough. I really thought this was happening for you. I agree with Mrs Ripple, you don't seem to catch a break. It's heartbreaking and I'm truly sorry to hear this news.


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - my heart hurt at hearing your news. I, too, thought this would be it for you. I'm so sorry that after your already arduous journey, you got dealt yet another setback. :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

I saw this and had a laugh. It made me think of the runners here...I'm clearly not a runner.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1462426694105.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Taurus8484

Oh no Vonn.....massive big hugs to you xx


----------



## TTC74

Think I might O on CD12/13 instead of Cd14/15 based on OPKs. I anticipate a pos OPK tonight based on a quite dark OPK this morning. Wondering if it's all the supps I'm taking in action. Regardless, I'll get in more BD. Then, bring on the TWW!


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - well sh*t. I'm so upset for you. I swear some of us are here to go through every. single. hoop. of this TTC process. I don't know why, I wish I could explain it. A large part of me is extremely pissed off that the clinic you're using did not screen this woman first - unless this happens to be something that can only be caught in testing an embryo? I'd doubt it. 
And a not-so-small part of me is really happy that they found this BEFORE you got pregnant so you can have the most perfect little human being in your arms without anymore complications. You'll have it, I know it. Another donor is right around the corner and will line up perfectly for you. All my love to you <3

spud - you're too funny. i gained 3lbs on vacation, which was already around 2-3lbs more than I wanted, and they haven't budged so far. Guess I actually HAVE to exercise and can't just will them away. 

TTC - good luck

msripple - I hear you. I am so glad I started talking to my mom. She actually has no idea what I'm going through but she's researching every acronym and process so she's fully engaged. That's very cool that your mom can relate so well. I have a couple of friends who have gone through tough TTC but I don't talk to them often b/c we are so far and yanno, life. This is my outlet, you LUCKY ladies! :)

pearl - first off, my hat is off to you for taking this on on your own! 2nd - I agree with the girls on getting tested first to see where your egg reserve is at. If it's low, which I guess I would expect at 44 (hell, I'm low now at 40 and have been for over a year at least, but I know everyone is different), then I'd go with the frozen guy. As far as being more fertile after having a baby, I guess you never know. I don't know how carrying one from a donor egg impacts that, though - if it's the act of being pregnant that makes one more fertile or if it's the act of conceiving naturally and carrying the pregnancy together (womb only vs ovaries, womb, etc). My only concern with trying naturally for a few cycles again is the time it takes and your age. If that isn't a problem for you, go for it - there's no harm. Either way, I hope you stick around! We're here to support you no matter your decision. :thumbup:


----------



## Lee37

Hi Spud! We go forth 20 week scan on the 16th! We're excited!! Hope that having your in-laws close means you have lots of help and hope youre going to get spoiled for Mothers Day when DH is off work.


----------



## Lee37

Vonn - Im so sorry to hear this :cry: so frustrating but knowing is for the best. :hugs: 

Wish - Do you now start looking at choosing a donor... must be excited!!

Welcome Pearl & Esme wishing you both lots of :dust::dust:


----------



## PearlD

Vonn, I am so very sorry to hear your news. I can only imagine the disappointment and pain. You need time to grieve, but I truly hope that you can move on once it is time (which I am sure you will -- I can tell from your posts what a strong woman you are).

Thanks to everyone for their thoughts. I guess I will reach out to my RE and schedule a consultation to discuss -- I just didn't want to look like a loony tune going in their with the thought of trying again on my own. We tested my levels multiple times throughout the process and my FSH was always stellar and my AMH was so-so. We'll see how that has changed and let that inform my decision.


----------



## Wish2BMom

pearl - good luck!!

lee - well, I still need to talk with the financial coordinator to see if it's even something we can afford. THEN we decide if we want to move forward and yeah, I guess choose a donor. I'm entertaining the thought of adoption a little more too. 

vonn - :hugs: I hope you're well, my friend


----------



## TTC74

Good luck Pearl! 

I should be O today (had a nice strong pos OPK yesterday afternoon that turned neg this morning - I've got to test a couple times a day not to miss those pos tests due to them changing so quickly!). Anyway, I am hoping for a nice strong O. [TMI ALERT] I will say that I had a ton of EWCM (far more than usual). So, hopefully that's a good sign. I've been taking my supps for long enough for them to have some impact.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, TTC! I hope you catch that egg and it sticks!

I O'ed 2 days ago and we BD'ed last night. Clearly I'm not thinking anything works at this point, but crazier things have happened. We BD'ed last Saturday too, so if I O'ed on Wed, and sperm can last 5 days...hahahahhaa what am I saying?! :rofl:


----------



## MsRipple

@wish - you never know :). 

@vonn- thinking of you and hoping you are doing all right.

@ttc- I am kinda missing tracking my tww, so I will track yours (and wish's, though it's less exciting without temps :) ) vicariously!

@lee - best of luck on your scan

DH going in for his bloods and scan today in advance of our drs appt. Feels like we are making progress. I am very glad I asked the dr. to order testing ahead of the appointment, since they are already know the issue and just need to know the cause to determine treatment.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, I gave up temping when I found that I obsessed like a crack addict...:wacko:
I'll go by the soreness of my boobs! My bra-metric readings??


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all! I don't think I ever shared pictures- they're always too big when I try to post them from my phone, and I'm almost always on my phone lately. Freya is having a nice long snooze, so I got out the laptop and am trying to catch up with things (and procrastinate writing thank you notes!).

It'll probably take me awhile to properly catch up but Vonn- that is such gutting news! It is good that you didn't find out further down the line, but so disappointing. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0315.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 8









IMG_1006.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 7









FullSizeRender (4).jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-What a cutie! Thanks for sharing pictures.

Vonn-Sigh..I just don't even know what to say. Super big :hugs: I'm also surprised that they hadn't tested her embryos or whatever sooner because I thought you said that this her 5th cycle. That's just crazy. And...why did they suddenly do it now? I'm so, so sorry, but I know you, and I know you will find a way. When you think about it though, you THOUGHT she was the perfect egg donor, but now, you honestly just need anyone that has good eggs. They don't have to have blonde hair, or two master's degree. They honestly just need to have good eggs, and I'm assuming your preference is Caucasian. :haha: So two things are easy to come by. When you have that baby, you are not going to remember what color the donor's eyes were, or that she is left-handed. It's all going by the wayside when you see your beautiful baby girl or boy in your arms, so chin up, pick someone else, and keep moving forward. You can do this! 

Hi to everyone else. I thought I would get a chance to hang today, but it's not looking like that will happen. <3 to all.


----------



## Wish2BMom

welp - I just got off the phone with the DE financial coordinator to get an idea of costs for DE and it's outrageous. 17-22k for fresh, flat fee of $18500 for frozen. I know that adoption isn't going to cost much less than this but man, we have a lot of thinking to do.
We could go another round on our own too if we wanted - we'll still have about 10k left in our lifetime limit. Maybe one more shot is the answer. Who the heck knows...

anyway - Fez - Freya is ADORABLE!!! What a peanut! How big was she when she was born? Thank you so much for popping on and sharing. We miss you!


----------



## TTC74

Wish - I know that a lot of ladies consider international DE IVF due to the insane prices in North America. I don't know if that's something you would ever consider (it is highly regulated in some countries to ensure that it is safe, accurate, etc.). If it's something you'd like to chat about with other ladies who have or who are doing it, jump over to this thread. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/2233749-inconceivable-beyond.html#post37270424


----------



## penelopejones

Wow, so much going on and I'm sure I won't remember everyone, but.. 

Vonn - So sorry about this news. You can't seem to catch a break, it's true. How extensive is the list of choices for donor eggs? I mean, are you choosing from 5 or 50 or 500 people? 

Pearl, welcome, and I hope things work out for you. I don't think 39 is too old at all--I'd give it a shot! 

Ms., hope they figure things out with your husband's spermies. 

Fez, what a cutie! It looks like she is a happy baby. 

Wish, you never know! Hope things happen for you and you get a wonderful surprise! 

AFM, I've taken Frankie to the chiropractor twice for adjustments and it seems to be helping, maybe. I've always been a bit skeptical of chiropractic but in this case we seem to have no other choice. The chiropractor did show me a spot to massage him today, between his shoulder blade and spine, and it chilled him right out, so if anything, I have a trick to use when he is crabby. She said some stuff about slight torticollis or muscle imbalance in his neck, and something about his C1 vertebra, and did some stuff gently to his neck and back. Hopefully it will work.


----------



## PearlD

Vonn, I wasn't going to say this at first, but I have to agree with what Terri said. I know it sucks big time now. I remember all too clearly the pain and disappointment that each failed cycle brought. But when I hold Ethan in my arms now, or just look into his eyes, I truly forget about everything that happened in the past. And I also think, that everything that happened was meant to happen exactly how it did, because otherwise I wouldn't have Ethan, and he was the one that I was truly meant to have. I wish you all the best as you move forward. 

AFM, I have an appointment with my RE on May 18, so we'll see what she has to say. 

Fezzle, your daughter is beautiful.


----------



## Neener

Hi ladies! :wave:
Remember me??? Last time I posted DH and I were still living in the DC area and I was on the job hunt. We've now moved to N. California and are both at new jobs. Needless to say, life has been a bit crazy/hectic/stressful. We are spending a fortune on rent and to make things worse neither one of us have been able to sell our East Coast homes (definitely wasn't anticipating that). I also started working at an education software company that I really love, but found out that my manager was a dramatic nut-case. She was actually fired a month ago so at least things at work are more manageable - still busy but much less drama and micromanagement. On the TTC font, DH and I have been trying a little over a year. My cycles were always 26-28 days and last summer my cycles went totally wonky. Random spotting, some months I had 2 heavy periods that each lasted 10 days, other times just light spotting for 60 days with no real period. I went to obgyn back in August who did pap and blood-work and ordered ultrasound. Everything was "normal" and I was hoping things would regulate after we moved and got settled in. Well they never did and I was waiting for Jan to come so I could start seeing a fertility specialist under my new insurance. Come to find out that the 2 practices covered by our plan both had 3 month waits! I made an appointment and saw an RE end of March. Ran more blood-work and performed another ultrasound. There was a cyst on my right ovary, but she wanted to watch it and said it didn't concern her too much. I was spotting before the ultrasound and of course after all the poking and prodding AF started although i was only on day 24. Next step is to go in for a hysteroscopy to see if there are any polyps or fibroids causing the irregular bleeding and infertility. She told me to call to schedule after my next period and now I'm on day 42 and don't think I've had a real period yet - just the random spotting again. I guess if the bleeding gets heavier over the weekend I'll just call this my cycle. When I do go in for hysteroscopy she also wants DH to drop off his sample so we can get him checked at the same time. 

So hard to be patient as every day that passes I feel my chances are shrinking. Also, I'd really just like my cycles to regulate as life is super annoying when I have to wear a pad or tampon almost every single day - not to mention that it makes BDing tricky. I actually kind of hope that there is some sort of polyp/fibroid/low grade endo going on because it would explain so many of my symptoms and the Dr. can clean everything out in the same procedure. I'd much prefer that than having to go on meds. Also terrified to hear that it's something much more serious like severe endo, cancer, early menopause. The possibilities are endless.

So much has happened with you ladies since my last post - so many beautiful babies - congrats to Lan, PJ, Fezzle, Rain and Spud. Can't wait for Lee's rainbow baby to join the clan. Some gut-wrenching moments too that I've shared with you in stalking mode. :ninja: TTC, Wish, Vonn, Terri - I was cheering for each of you from the side lines and cursing each time you had disappointing news. You ladies are an inspiration. Especially Vonn with your clean eating. With all the stress and change in our lives lately my eating has been horrendous :pizza: and I sit at office desk all day long and come home too exhausted to do much of anything. Hoping my posts here will start to make me accountable.

Welcome to the "newbies" and thanks for letting me post. I know things have gotten quiet lately, but wanted you all to know I'm still here and I'm hoping to kick the TTC into high gear now.
Happy weekend, ladies! :flower:


----------



## TTC74

Great to see you Neener!


----------



## Fezzle

Wish2BMom said:


> welp - I just got off the phone with the DE financial coordinator to get an idea of costs for DE and it's outrageous. 17-22k for fresh, flat fee of $18500 for frozen. I know that adoption isn't going to cost much less than this but man, we have a lot of thinking to do.
> We could go another round on our own too if we wanted - we'll still have about 10k left in our lifetime limit. Maybe one more shot is the answer. Who the heck knows...
> 
> anyway - Fez - Freya is ADORABLE!!! What a peanut! How big was she when she was born? Thank you so much for popping on and sharing. We miss you!

Wish- she was 6lbs 10oz at birth. We had some feeding issues so she's been slow to gain, but we switched to formula a couple weeks ago and she's put on loads since then. I'll find out how much she weighs next week at her 8 week appointment but I'm guessing close to 9lbs. All the babies in the NCT group are so much bigger than her except the one who is 3 weeks younger! One baby is already a stone (14 lbs)!

Good luck with your decision. I was going to suggest looking into foreign options as well.


----------



## TTC74

Wish - here is a link to average prices abroad 

https://fertility.treatmentabroad.com/costs 

it's something that I've seriously considered myself.


----------



## Spudtastic

HI

Fez - Freya is beautiful. I'll have to see what Seren is but at her 3 month weigh in she was 12 lb 6 Oz and 61 cms. Her weight was 50 percentile and lent about 8th. She was 7lb7oz when she was born at 40+5. 

Hi neener - has it really been that long since you posted last? It seems like so much has happened in your life. Fingers crossed for the ttc.

Vonn - yes I'd be interested to know how big the list of donors is too. I feel sorry for your donor too because I bet she thought she was helping so many couples and to find out about the genetic issue must be terrible too. 

My friend from the UK was a single 41/42 year old. She went to a clinic in Barcelona and used someone else's egg and sperm. She had an embryo put in. I think the fee was quite high (but I had nothing else to compare it to so I don't know if it's high or not) but she got three tries for that price. If she did not have a successful pregnancy after three trues I think they would give half her money back. Her first try ended in Mc and her second try resulted in her son. 

Afm - Ive put my weight on after pregnancy aghhhh. I feel terrible yet I can't stop eating. I've signed up for a 6 week boot camp starting Monday. It's 2 or 3 times a week when Isla is at playschool and I can take Seren along. I hope Seren doesn't mind. I haven't done any proper exercise in 4 years. My goal is to be Fiji ready by spring. I'm not going to Fiji but if I'm Fiji ready then I could put on a bikini at a moments notice. I have 2 kids and no stretch marks so I'd like to show that off.


----------



## Spudtastic

Lee - ah yes I remember your scan date now as that's when Seren turns 4 months. Do you have a boy or girl feeling? I kind of knew I was having a girl.


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm on my phone so sorry if I haven't replied to everyone.

And here's my littlies ....
 



Attached Files:







2016-05-07 23.43.22.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## penelopejones

so cute Spud! And you are lucky not to have any stretch marks. With my daughter, I got just a few on one side, below the belly button. With this guy, I got some ont he other side, I guess to even it out. Ugh. No bikinis for me anytime soon. I hope they'll fade eventually! I hope to start working out at some point, but can't figure out how to do it right now. My little guy pretty much sleeps, wakes to eat, and has about 10 minutes of awake time before he's off to sleep again. Wearing him in the carrier all day is the extent of my workout. I hope eventually I'll find a way to put him down to nap so I can do a workout or something.


----------



## Spudtastic

Pj - they do kangatraining here. It's where you work out with your baby in the front pack. Sadly seren dislikes the front pack. I'm not sure how this will go. Of Seren doesn't sleep. She's not really a day time sleeper.


----------



## TTC74

I'm loving my chart so far. I never get such a significant temp shift. Plus, I had tons of EWCM (which is unusual for me) and increased drive during the fertile window. Fx super tight.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello my lady friends!

neener - so glad to have you back! WOW, you've had a lot going on, never mind your wonky cycles. I hope you can get that taken care of too. The only good thing about AF starting is that it usually ends in a couple of days. I can't imagine it just going on and on. Good luck with your upcoming tests - I hope they can find the culprit too and your DH's analysis is either clean or something workable.

spud - your girls are so gorgeous! I imagine trying to find time to work out is tricky. Either you have to get up at the crack of dawn before the rest of the house (not me, thank you - not a morning person) or you have to figure out something else that works. I saw a video on FB before of a mother using every little chance she had to do some sort of exercise. I'll see if I can find it. For you too, PJ. It was like she was doing lunges while vacuuming, etc.

TTC - thank you for the information. Those prices do look awesome but I'm also sure getting there and any undefined fees are lurking. DH wouldn't go for this anyway and I'm ok with not going to that extent. 

We are going to try medicated IUIs, i'm going to ask for Letrozole. A good friend of mine had fertility issues also and this worked for her on her last try (she tried twice, mc'ed the first time and carried to term the 2nd). I figure we can use some of what's left in our lifetime max for the 'natural on steroids' way - less invasive, same shot we'd have if we were doing IVF at this point, etc. And I'm going to broach the subject of adoption to DH as well. I had a great conversation with my mom this weekend about it and maybe all of this is happening so we can find a baby that needs a loving home. It's worth checking out, for sure.


----------



## Vonn

All the cute babies, they're just too much! Freya, Seren, Isla...just beautiful little things. 

Fezzle--Glad to hear things are going pretty well and Freya is starting to gain.

Spud--there's gotta be a way to get the so close in-laws to give you an exercise break & some "me" time. It's much harder when they aren't your parents.

Penelope--I hope little Frankie is feeling better with the chiro care. I've been thinking about going myself.

TTC--that is a mighty nice chart!

Neener--well, hello there, welcome back!

MsR--I feel like you have an appt sometime soon, or maybe bloodwork soon and an appt in a bit?

Pearl--I think getting things checked out is a good idea, then you can make the most informed decision.

Terri--been to many Orioles games? I think they are playing the Twins again. More wins for you!

Wish--good for you for considering adoption! Donor egg IVF is no joke, cost-wise. Of course, I picked the clinic I'm going to in large part because they are lower cost. They do egg sharing, so you don't get all the donor's eggs, which is the main reason why it's cheaper. It's under $11,000 for 5-7 fresh eggs (not including meds and recipient monitoring). There are different packages and options. They also have lower success rates, they say because they turn no one away. It's one of things I have apprehension about. They have about 100 donors. I am not trying to pressure you, this is not for everyone, but I wanted you to be aware of a lower cost, different type of option. If you are jazzed about adoption, I think that's awesome!

AFM--I am feeling better, day by day. Ready to get back to looking for a new donor. I'm going to ask some questions about options for genetic testing, that's got me spooked a little. It sounds like some clinics do it, others don't. Just another thing that costs money. Still on my diet, almost 90 days. I lost about 7lbs or so. Had a bunch of cooking fails this weekend, so that's pretty dang annoying, but I'm learning: 1) don't blindly follow recipes, esp when I read it and think, "That seems like too much salt"; 2) do not make bread/cake recipes that call for only coconut flour...not my jam. I'm currently eating my second-try zucchini bread, much improved over the first attempt!


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - I was so happy to see that you were the most recent poster on here! You sound like you're doing well, little by little. I think it's a really good idea to ask about genetic testing. Who knows what the donors are introducing into the picture? And if your DH hasn't been tested for genetics, and they haven't - DH could be a carrier of something you didn't need to worry about b/c you weren't a carrier (I don't know if you've been tested or whatnot - I was tested and wasn't a carrier so they didn't have to test my DH for anything. Going the DE route, they would have.) 

I love zucchini bread! I didn't think to make any last year b/c I only got one or two dinky zucchinis from our garden. Clearly we have grocery stores in the area...
Thank you for the info on your choice clinic. I think I'm good with the route we're going. I've changed my attitude a little from this 'will' happen to 'let's just hope and if it does, it will be a wonderful surprise'. But adoption gets me back closer to 'this will'. :) 

PJ - I did mean to mention the chiro. I can't imagine being a doctor working on a newborn!! I hope it works out too and gives the little guy some relief.

Here's a good video of working out with and right after having the baby:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfQRD8O_Uo4
this chick even had a C-section! Baby seems to love it too!
Turns out there are tons of these videos - good to know...

terri - speaking of the O's, the Sox aren't doing so badly now! I don't think, anyway. Round 2 may be interesting!

spud - you should turn the tables on your in-laws and start popping in on them ALL THE TIME. Then they'll ask YOU for some space. :)

have a good day, ladies!


----------



## penelopejones

Right now my workout is bouncing Frankie on a swiss ball to get him to calm down! I thought the chiropractic was working, but he's had another bad flare up of reflux so we are back to square one. I'm taking him to the pediatrician tomorrow. Someone on another thread showed me this: https://www.kangatraining.at/country/dk. You wear the baby in a carrier while doing the workout--that would be good for us since Frankie pretty much lives in his! 

Vonn, I hope you find another good donor! How much information do they give in the profile? What kinds of things do you look for? 

I guess it is good to keep all your options on the table (adoption, donor eggs, etc.). Has anyone heard of anyone adopting embryos? I read an article recently about a couple (white, conservative Christians) who decided to adopt African-American embryos--it was rather problematic (white savior complex, etc.): https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...why-we-chose-to-give-birth-to-black-triplets/. I didn't know embryo adoption was a thing, though.


----------



## MsRipple

@wish. Those sound like great options. Have you tried letrizole before- what does it do? I have friends who had great luck with spence Chapin, although I think that may be a ny/northeast based agency. Would you also consider embryo donation (thinking of pjs post)

@vonn so glad you are on the hunt for a new donor. I too am curious about what info they provide

@ everyone posting baby pics - they are all super cute! Babies have such scrumptious little cheeks :)

Afm- had a nice weekend but anxiety is just through the roof and I feel physically tied in knots. Not sure why - could be fertility, work, or nothing (common issue for me). Dh going in for testing today and Tomorrow and we have the urologist and fertility appointments next week. I may now have a meeting at work I can't miss 2 hours after my fertility appt that took two months to get. I'm hoping they are not going to run too late so that I don't have to reschedule.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I have heard of embryo donation - I read through a rather lengthy blog where that became the answer for a couple. That's interesting, the spin that you provided. I actually said to DH when we were at our DE appt - 'well, maybe we could get an Asian egg!'
Ultimately, I don't think we'd go that far either - I'm sure that is also pricey. DH's sperm is fine so would just go for DE if we had the money. 
I'm actually cool with the options we have in front of us. I'm making peace with potentially not carrying a baby. 

MrsR - I'm so sorry you're having anxiety. I hope after you get some answers you'll be able to invite some zen back in. Acupuncture? We're sure fans of it 'round these parts...I think you said you've done it before, though, right? yoga? meditation? I'm sure I'm not suggesting anything new if anxiety is something you frequently battle. 

oh dear, looks like the end of my previous post was included in the overall hyperlink of the video. Sorry about that!


----------



## Lee37

Spud- Wow! 4months already!!! Your babies are beautiful :flower: I originally thought it might be a boy since I was due on my brothers birthday, but then the midwife listened to the heartbeat and said sounds like a girl. My SIL as well as another friend have guessed boy due to how I'm carrying, which is low and seems to be all in front. DH has said its a girl from day 1 so we will see..


----------



## terripeachy

I have really been busy at work. It' no fun at all.

Vonn-The Twins game was rained out yesterday, so no losses for either team! Tonight I'm hoping for an O's win. By the way, I just registered for the October marathon. It's on Sunday the 9th, so hopefully you'll be around that weekend. We may fly in Friday, and you can come to Prince's house with us, if you want. HA!!HA!! If you kill me, it'll be ok because I don't REALLY want to run the marathon anyway. :shrug:

Wish2-Lots to think about. I'm like you, 'it'll be a nice surprise' but I'm definitely not even thinking about it anymore for myself. People at work keep asking, and I just want to yell out 'My husband has sucky sperm. Leave me alone.' But I'm already the 'angry black woman' apparently so that wouldn't be very nice to go yelling out about my fertility problems to an unsuspecting coworker.

Neener-good to see you and sorry you've had such a long and winding road. It seems like you were gone a long time. Welcome back!!

Spud/Fezzle-Cute babies!!

penelope-That is so neat that Frankie can go to a chiropractor. I know it's not ideal, but if it is helping, why not? How is penelope dealing with him? Does she care, love him, notice him?

Pearl-Hello.

MrsR-Anxiety is completely normal. We've all been there. It's probably a combination of everything. Maybe you can get a massage or something, that will take you rmind off of things for a little bit. Breathe, breathe.


----------



## TTC74

Temp dip and spotting at 6 DPO! Lord, hear my prayers!


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's one helluva dip! good luck!


----------



## penelopejones

Terri - Penelope is sometimes sort of jealous, sometimes mindful of Frankie, and more or less indifferent the rest of the time. I think she will be more into him once he can interact with her some more. She has started carrying around a baby doll, pretending to breastfeed it, etc. which is pretty cute. She never showed any interest in dolls before. I got her a little carrier so she can carry her baby around when I'm wearing Frankie. 

So I just got off the phone with a friend whose sister just found out she is pregnant. She has had 3 babies through IVF and believed she could never conceive naturally (I think a tube issue? not sure), and also thought she was done having kids. Anyway, she is in total shock, obviously. My friend asked me to save maternity and baby stuff for her since she'd given all of her things away. Anyway, I guess nothing is impossible! 

Lee, are you going to find out the sex? 

Good luck, TTC! 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I love those stories, thanks for sharing! 

right now I'm pretending that the horrid smell of something potentially dying somewhere in our fridge is me being overly sensitive to smells right now and I'm preg :rofl: I've cleaned everything out, there should no longer be a trace of anything in there, but I still smell it!


----------



## terripeachy

Penelope-congrats to your friend. From thinking she wouldn't have any babies to four is amazing!

Wish2-woop woop. I'm keeping my fx for sure! I cooked cod tacos last night and I thought I threw everything away. When I came home today I still smell the cod. Too bad I'm too early in my cycle to pretend. Hee hee. Hey, did you hear that Gronkowski is on the cover of Madden 17? Well done! Don't get hurt. Hee hee. 

TTC-that is a huge dip. C'mon huge jump tomorrow!! We are on a line porn drought around here. 

Vonn-did I tell you I'll be there in October? Columbus Day weekend. I think we'll be flying in Friday, running Sunday so if you want to come see Princes place with us it will probably be on Saturday. I hope you'll be in town that weekend. Sorry the O's kept beating the twins. Bmore is getting fat off the half price pizza deal. &#128077;&#127998;


----------



## Wish2BMom

no! I didn't see that! he was up for it last year but it went to the other guy (I can't remember who). Good for him, but yeah - Madden Curse, don't be real!


----------



## TTC74

Well, ladies - I got an evap last night that was SO clear. I was so excited when it appeared. Then it lightened with time and I couldn't repeat it. There is a pic of it in my journal if anyone is interested. It was kind of weird, though. Out of that particular batch of urine, every test I dipped skipped over the test line when the color washed over the strip. With my OPKs, the only time that every happens is when they are positive. idk. I'm sure it was an evap. It was just a weird experience - and a huge letdown.


----------



## TTC74

I don't care for my temps the last 2 days. I wish they were a bit higher. Only time will tell, though.


----------



## oldermomdad

I'm 38 and DH is 46. We've been TTC basically since we got married in March 2014 - if not before!! Gone thru 2 cycles of IUI both have ended with bfn &#128533; About to start 3rd cycle (1st on clomid, 2nd and this one on femara) with hcg trigger. This time going to try times intercourse. In the meantime, going for a "talk" appt with the dr to discuss injectables. We don't have a money tree unfortunately but desperately want our own child together. Not sure if it's gonna happen and I know this is only 3rd cycle with assistance but we're already running low on funds and insurance only covers "diagnostic" not treatment. &#128533; Anyway - looking forward to being pet of this group! GL to you all!!


----------



## penelopejones

Hi, Oldermomdad! Have your other tests been okay? (Sperm analysis, AMH, all that other good stuff?) It sucks that insurance doesn't cover this stuff...


----------



## TTC74

Oldermomdad - I can really relate! I can't afford med intervention either. If I could, I'd have moved onto IVF as recommended by my RE.


----------



## oldermomdad

penelopejones said:


> Hi, Oldermomdad! Have your other tests been okay? (Sperm analysis, AMH, all that other good stuff?) It sucks that insurance doesn't cover this stuff...


SA showed some morphology and motility issues but DH was instructed to take co Q 10 600mg and men's vitamin and vit c. He's been doing it faithfully and the two iui's washed sperm were around 10 mil and 2nd was 12 mil (what they used - apparently washed count was higher but they didn't use it all??) I had the hsg which shows no blockages and all was normal. I had to look up AMH level - they actually haven't checked that or if they did I don't recall them specifically saying anything about it. The blood tests they've run on me have all been super great. Just seems odd and frustrating that I haven't gotten pregnant when all my tests come back as normal. Sigh &#128533;


----------



## oldermomdad

Yes it really does suck - insurance should cover fertility treatments. It's not right they don't imo. I guess it's just too much money in the long haul. The pessimist in me thinks that the dr's don't want them to bc then they'd have to accept smaller payments for things like Ivf - well that's my DH talking ha! 

oh - my periods were generally about 35 days apart, and I could always tell when I ovulated. But the dr said I was not ovulating bc my periods were too far apart?? I got preg at 22/23 with my other 2 with my periods being 35 days apart. Anyone else been told that? They've gotten my periods down to about 30 days now and I've done well with the clomid and femara (better w clomid but lining was not great) so maybe this month will be it. Losing hope a little bit bc I really thought this month was it. But I know lots of other couples have gone thru a lot longer tx period of time than this and been successful. Just tough esp bc of the &#55357;&#56504;&#55357;&#56496;


----------



## TTC74

Well ladies, my temp went back up. I did have a BFN this morning, though. However, there seems to be a colorless evap line on every test I take this morning. So I'm hoping it turns pink for me soon! One can only hope anyway, right!


----------



## MsRipple

TTC - it's quite early, all looks good temp wise! fingers crossed

Older- I can't imagine why dr. wouldn't think you are ovulating simply because your periods are 35 days apart. It's a bit longer but still in a normal range. Have you ever done bbt charting to check ovulation? All you need is a thermometer (ideally, a basal body one)

AFM- it has been a super emotional couple of days. DH's urologist said that they can do a surgery to look for sperm and estimated there was a 60% chance they would find sperm. She also prescribed drugs to help as the cause of DH's azoospermia has been determined to be hormonal (non-obstructive). I just felt emotionally overwhelmed and exhausted the last couple of days. 

DH and I had some tough but good conversations about options (adoption and donor sperm) and money. He very much wanted to set a limit as to how much we would pursue before moving on. I'm not willing to go into debt at this time to do fertility treatments (and we are fortunate enough that we do not need to), but I also told him that I couldn't say now, ok, two cycles and if it doesn't work out then we are done. 

I am quite happy that we are talking about this stuff.


----------



## oldermomdad

MsRipple said:


> TTC - it's quite early, all looks good temp wise! fingers crossed
> 
> Older- I can't imagine why dr. wouldn't think you are ovulating simply because your periods are 35 days apart. It's a bit longer but still in a normal range. Have you ever done bbt charting to check ovulation? All you need is a thermometer (ideally, a basal body one)
> 
> AFM- it has been a super emotional couple of days. DH's urologist said that they can do a surgery to look for sperm and estimated there was a 60% chance they would find sperm. She also prescribed drugs to help as the cause of DH's azoospermia has been determined to be hormonal (non-obstructive). I just felt emotionally overwhelmed and exhausted the last couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I had some tough but good conversations about options (adoption and donor sperm) and money. He very much wanted to set a limit as to how much we would pursue before moving on. I'm not willing to go into debt at this time to do fertility treatments (and we are fortunate enough that we do not need to), but I also told him that I couldn't say now, ok, two cycles and if it doesn't work out then we are done.
> 
> I am quite happy that we are talking about this stuff.

MsRipple - I did bbt charting when I got pregnant at 22 with my first child. I'd thought about it this time so maybe I will start again! I thought like you, just bc they were 35 days apart doesn't necessarily mean I was not ovulating...


----------



## Spudtastic

Older mummy - my average cycle length is 35 days. When I got pregnant with dd2 who is 4 months old today I ovulated cd26 to 27. I used opks generally. 

Ttc - good luck. I hope those evaps turn pink.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--I can't wait to hang out when you come to Mpls! It's a lovely marathon, goes around a lake that's a little over a block from my condo. I tried to go to watch/cheer on my sister once and got down there right when she was running past...cut that a little close!

Wish--what's the verdict on the smell? Figure out what it was or get a positive yet?

MsR--It's really hard to hear all that news from a dr, very emotional. Setting limits is really hard. Just keep talking, that's great that you can have those tough conversations. This shit is tough.

Older--Welcome! I, too, think it's crazy that the assumption would be you aren't ovulating because your periods are 35 days long. That is crazy stupid, imo. Mine have tended to be 30 days long, ovulate around day 20 (dumb short luteal phase); my sister's is around 23 days long, and she ovulates around day 13/14 (also dumb short luteal phase). But we both ovulate. You can't really do anything unless you know your cycle, so I'd suggest starting asap with opk and bbt.

ttc--the temps looks really good!

AFM--Sorry I've been MIA, ladies. Been busy with full and part time jobs, cooking, and taking a break from donor stuff. I went over the active donors this weekend and made a short list that DH and I talked about over omelettes (one of the few things I can easily get at a restaurant) at a local diner-type restaurant. We are basically on the same page, but have only narrowed down to our top four. I sent some questions to our nurse. I don't want this to take all summer, but we may end up doing some genetic testing & that may slow things down. 

I've contemplated whether we should try to go to a local clinic, which would be way more money (that we can't afford on our own). I think we will stick with going across country. DH wasn't keen at all with the idea of "starting over" at a new clinic, since we wouldn't go back to the clinic where we did our IUIs. It's hard to give up selecting your own donor, seeing adult pics, being able to move forward quickly--all of which we can do now, but not at a local clinic.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi! Quick post since I'm on my phone and about to pass out - no dice on the preggers. Guess I have to scour my fridge now. :grr:
DH said we could swing DE if I really wanted to but like you, MrsR, I don't want to kill all savings or go into debt over this. He also didn't freak at the overseas DE option. And adoption is on the table. So - lots to figure out. Doc also approved IUI w/Letrozole. But I need a mammogram first??? Ahhhhhh! How did we lead full time lives AND figure all of this out?? Probably why my fridge smells...:haha:


----------



## Vonn

Wish--seems like there is always something! Sorry it wasn't a magical pregnancy. Boo. But yay the doc approved what you wanted to try. What's the deal with Letrozole? I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## TTC74

At 11 DPO, I had a huge temp dip. I usually don't get them until 13 DPO. So, praying that it's an implantation dip and not early AF (which I've never had). I feel like I'm probably out, but of course I have been looking up charts with implantation dips at 11 DPO just to keep my hopes up.


----------



## Cookieb

Wish2BMom said:


> Hi! Quick post since I'm on my phone and about to pass out - no dice on the preggers. Guess I have to scour my fridge now. :grr:
> DH said we could swing DE if I really wanted to but like you, MrsR, I don't want to kill all savings or go into debt over this. He also didn't freak at the overseas DE option. And adoption is on the table. So - lots to figure out. Doc also approved IUI w/Letrozole. But I need a mammogram first??? Ahhhhhh! How did we lead full time lives AND figure all of this out?? Probably why my fridge smells...:haha:


I had an opened container of beef stock in my fridge. Im pretty sure the last time I used it was January. I had the whole fridge emptied and was scrubbing everything, shelves and drawers were out getting washed in the sink, all the door shelves were emptied getting washed in the sink. All except that one bottom door shelf with the beef stock. I thought the container was sealed. Lucky for me my DH did the honors of dumping it down the sink. The kitchen literally stank for an hour, even after putting lemon scented garbage disposal cleaner things and burning a candle. 

Very relieved once we finished putting the fridge back together and the smell was gone cause it was seriously stressing me out.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA cookie - glad I'm not the only one! I left on a Friday and came home Monday morning and it smelled like a fish died in it a month ago. I have no idea what happened. I've cleaned the shelves and thrown out anything past date. There were some melting veggies in there (total EW) but they've been gone for almost 2 weeks now! I need to scrub it all again or something. Ugh.

Vonn - where is your clinic again? I'm sorry you have to start over. You sound so busy otherwise, too! I'd want to just continue with the same clinic too. I was thinking of maybe looking elsewhere to see if the DE process was cheaper WITHIN the US, but it just sounds even more overwhelming to get things going again, get insurance approval, etc. On the other hand, I feel like an idiot sticking with the office that hasn't really done a whole lot for me, but I'm assuming it's not their skill level that's keeping me unpregnant.

Letrozole, I believe, is actually used in treatment for breast cancer. But I have a friend who had fertility issues as well and used it - you take it day 5-10, track your own ovulation, sometimes take Ovidrelle to induce O and that's it - go for your IUI. She got preg on it twice, one ended in a mc, one in her daughter. There is another friend of mine on another thread who had low AMH like me and she got preg on it. I don't know the details of what it does, I forget. But I figured it was worth a shot.

TTC - i'm sorry for your big dip!

mrsr - I hope the Rx that your DH gets helps quickly. I understand the emotion of everything. Ups and downs, sometimes on an hourly basis. You'll get there, though -just working through the bumps to get to your bump! 

so I go in tomorrow for bloods for my baseline tests again - they expired a month ago so those have to be done, as well as an SA for DH. And a mammogram. So this month is out. Ugh.


----------



## Vonn

Wish--GL with theletrozole, it is definitely worth a shot! Hopefully, u can get in soon for the mammogram. 

I am going to CNY Fertility Center, upstate NY. DE IVF: under $11,000 for 5-7 fresh eggs, not including recipient meds or monitoring. They have other DE programs, too. By far the cheapest I've seen...but they have lower success rates (they say cuz they turn no one away). They are why we can afford to try. And cuz we are getting family help, we just don't have very big incomes. 

TTC--if it wasn't implantation on day 6, then fx it is on day 11.


----------



## TTC74

I think I just got a VFBFP on a wondfo!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-It could be another magical month. :) Hope you can get your tests/mammogram done quickly and then hang back at home or whatever your plans are for today.

Vonn-Glad you and DH had another conversation about things. It's nice having someone willing to listen and explore options with you. It takes the burden all off of you.

TTC-fxfx

AFM- I went to a club/bday party for my gf on Saturday night and I'm still tired from staying out so late. HA!!HA!! My hubs' birthday was Monday and he had a small cookout. Last night I went to bed around 8, because I have to get pumped for my bday on Thursday. Tonight we're going to the Os game, and then another game tomorrow day . The Mariners beat the Os 10-0 last night, so I'm hoping the next two games they can turn it around. I'm also planning my trip to NM for the summer, so I'm staying busy. Hope everyone is well. :wave:


----------



## MsRipple

ttc - I see a faint line too! fingers crossed for you!

Terri - sounds like a very fun week!

Vonn - out of curiousity, how did you pick your fertility center?

AFM- started a little of bit of testing on my end - did an ultrasound of my uterus, ovaries, etc. and they said all looked good. Will do CD3 blood testing in a few weeks. Once we get the results, we may work out a plan to do DH's surgery coordinated with a fresh IVF cycle on my end.


----------



## PearlD

TTC - Can definitely see a line! fx

Wish - Good luck with your IUI. I've heard some great success stories with the letrozole.

Vonn - Good luck with choosing a donor. That's great that CNY has a program that is somewhat reasonable and so great that your family is on board and willing to help.

MsR - Hope all of the testing goes well.

Terri - Hi. I have to say, reading your posts makes me feel like such a slug. I wish I had the stamina to get out and be so active! Are you a big baseball fan? I went to a couple of Orioles games - loved the park. Being from Philly, I'm enjoying that we are finally having a pretty good season, given that its usually one disappointment after another with our teams.

Hi to everyone else!

AFM, I had my appointment with my RE today. Just a week ago, I wasn't sure this was going to happen, as I did a mammogram last Monday and got a call back on Wednesday morning that they saw something on the films. Talk about having the crap scared out of you. Luckily, they got me in for a follow-up on Friday and everything turned out fine -- but I have to tell you, I spent those 2 days in between shedding a lot of tears worrying about what would happen to my son and how I could miss him growing up. It really put things in perspective. As for the appointment, the RE amazingly didn't laugh me out of the room when I asked about doing an IUI with my eggs before moving on to the FET. She said the chances are very slim, but we took blood to run my FSH, E2 and AMH (fortuitously, today happened to be CD4 for me), and we'll go from there. On the good side, she did an ultrasound and said everything looked good for the FET. So onward and upward (hopefully).


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - I see something too, which means it ain't so faint! WOO!

terri - WOW you have a fun life! hahaha DINK! ;) I would be so tired too from being out so late over the weekend. We are literally down for the count for an entire day if we're out late (or up late, b/c we don't choose to stay out very late anymore). I'm super jealous of your baseball life - I wish we were closer to Fenway but then again, we couldn't afford to go all the time. I think it's one of the most expensive ballparks. 

Vonn - thanks for the info. I don't know why but I'm thinking DE isn't the way to go for us. If we had 50k in the bank, sure. But there just seem to be way too many complications that go along with it (all of the legal things scare me the most). Maybe it's a piece of cake b/c I haven't REALLY REALLY looked into it or researched it. But the thought of juicing myself up for another transfer and such doesn't make me feel good. Letrozole for 5 days makes me feel great! as does looking into adoption. So I think that's where I want to go. 

Ugh, i'm so tired - I've been going straight at work all week and I'm also going to try to get in a KB class at the gym tonight. I've lost 1.5 lbs this week - for some reason, i really gained this past month. I'm at the highest weight I've been since before I started IVF last year. I guess vacation and just having the inability to say no to bad foods. So I'm watching it this week and getting back into working out AGAIN. I worked out 5x last week. Tonight will be my first this week but hopefully the first of 4 or 5 as well. 

TTC - post pics tomorrow too! GL!

hi to everyone else!


----------



## Taurus8484

Happy Birthday Peachy!!!!!


----------



## Lee37

Hi everyone! Just letting you know that ultrasound went great, the baby looks perfect, however we couldn't get a pic of her as she was very busy!! lol. I have to go back for another ultrasound for a pic. Oh we did find out that we are team pink!!


TTC - I see a line, how many dpo are you? Crossing fingers & toes! :dust::dust:

Terri - enjoy your week! Sounds like fun!

Wish - Sorry no BFP :hugs:... yet. Hoping this comin cycle it will happen! :dust: :dust:

Hello to everyone else! :flower:


----------



## TTC74

I'm 13 DPO and got BFNs this morning when I totally expected to see something darker/more obvious this morning. SO disappointed.


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - that's baloney!! I'm so sorry

Lee - CONGRATS!!! :pink:

terri & taurus - HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GIRLS!!! :cake:


----------



## Lee37

oh TTC I'm sorry!:cry::hugs:

Happy Birthday Terri and Taurus!!:cake::cake:


----------



## Vonn

Terri and Taurus--HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TWINNIES!! :cake::cake:

Wish--you have to go in the direction your heart leans, it's too damn much work to bother with forcing something. I thought you were looking into it again when you made the comment about DH saying it might be possible if a lower cost option was found. That's the only reason I mentioned the clinic I'm using again. I'm really not trying to be a pusher! 

TTC--boo!

Lee--a little girl, awwww, how precious! Of course, now we will be bugging you about names for the next trimester!

Pearl--Yikes, glad nothing came of the mammogram scare! I'm glad the dr was open to the idea of starting with an IUI. That's a good sign. Hope the bloodwork comes back in order.

MsR--I chose my clinic mainly cuz of cost. Could find none that were less expensive. And the dr has a very holistic approach. They have acu, massage, yoga onsite & talk a lot about systemic inflammation, etc.

AFM--Two of the donors we are considering are just starting stim cycles, so we probably couldn't use them for at least a month and a half. Two others are available, including the one we are leaning towards. She's new, hasn't cycled before (so no proven donor success), though she has two kids. On the other hand, since she's new, they will do the genetic screening on her at no cost to us. They are now gonna do this on all new donors, after what happened with ours. Decisions, decisions. First, I have to get DH to talk to me again. He got really mad at me about money concerns I shared with him last night. Fun times.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh no, I'm very glad you shared your cost with me! That's why I was asking. But since, I've thought about it and I just think DE isn't the way to go for us. 
Do you know if your clinic is going to add the testing as an additional charge on top of the 11k? I'd think so. Not for you guys but for new orders.
And how does it go - you would have to be in upstate NY for about a week right? for DH to give his sample after retrieval, then wait out to day 5 blast and transfer back?

we aren't terribly far from upstate NY so maybe this could be an option...ugh, see? I'm everywhere...


----------



## terripeachy

Happy birthday Taurus!!!! I hope your family is treating you well. 

Thanks ladies!! The O's lost today but won last night so I'll take a win and a loss. And in even bigger news, the sun finally came out. It's been raining for the past three weeks so everyone has ready for some sun. It's so nice here today. Just for me and my twin!! 

TTC-sorry for the bfn. It's so hard month after month. :hugs:

Vonn-I'm sure your DH will come around. He just processes thugs differently. I'm happy that your place is offering free screening with the new lady but do you want her? That's the tough part. You'll make the right decision. 

Wish2-don't get mad at me but I laughed when you said you're all over the place. I can totally understand. Time's ticking but you want to be sure you're doing the right thing, but time's ticking. It's the never ending cycle of thoughts. We're here for you no matter what. :flower:

I'm on my way to bday dinner. Round 2 of my birthday!! Game on! 

Oh and whoever said that they wish they had energy like me (Mrs. R or Pearl), I figure I can rest when I'm dead. No sense resting now! 42 going on 32! Love to all.


----------



## TTC74

The temp drop of doom. Bring on June!


----------



## bumbleberry

Hi :hi: room for one more?

I'm 37, 38 in august and my OH is 40 next month. Just at the end of cycle #2, had a massive temp drop today so just waiting for AF to show up then onto the next cycle. Bit gutted as I thought it was looking good. 

Good luck everyone, look forward to catching up with everyone x :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome, bumbleberry! there's always room for more :)

terri - I couldn't be mad at you, especially for that. I feel like I have split personalities lately. :dohh: Have you and your DH ever considered adoption? I can't remember, but I don't recall you mentioning this.
I'm with you on 'I'll rest when I'm dead' - as much as I can, I try to stay active and we do/see as much as we can. 

ttc - ugh, I hate seeing that drop. Next month, hon. Fresh starts.

vonn - I'm sorry you're fighting with DH - it's remarkable how we can think so differently on different topics. When we were talking about adoption the other night, i didn't even think it was a question that we'd get a baby. DH wants older than that, like a toddler! He was asking why we'd purposely sign up for diapers and all that. I was like 'why WOULDN'T we?? we want to start out with a toddler who may actually somewhat understand what's going on and be tougher to bond with?' Besides, I'm not great with toddlers. I do much better with babies. Anyway - it was like he was in left field and I was on the 50 yard line - not even playing the same sport.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-We went to a couple adoption seminars, and then I started getting a scammy vibe, and didn't think it was worth it. You have to go on the list, and then wait for x amount of time, if after so long they don't choose you, you have to pay another x amount. It started getting out of hand, and even with my work benefit of paying for a portion of it, and getting tax money back, etc..my lifelong dream of adoption was dashed. I always wanted a toddler too, probably because the wait is longer for babies, and babies don't talk/walk. We're not having kids. Maybe that will be the statement that I need to say out loud get pregnant. :haha: I just hang out to be nosy and cheer for the rest of you ladies. hee hee.

bumbleberry-Hello. Sorry AF is here. 

And...as if you guys want to see any more stupid pictures of me, here's another! I'm at the Jackie Robinson statue that we have at Camden Yards. I thought it was appropriate even though almost every picture I have of me at Camden yards is next to this statue. Just a different outfit and the same pom-pom. I've had this thing for a million years. Have a great weekend everyone!
 



Attached Files:







birthday.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## PearlD

TTC -- So sorry about the temp drop. I was so pulling for you.

Happy (belated) birthday to Terri and Taurus.


----------



## TTC74

Cd 1 . . .


----------



## SamerSue

Hello everyone! My name is Samantha, and I'm pretty new to the forums. I'm recently married (4/24/16), and my husband and I are trying to conceive our first child. I'm 36 (will be 37 in August), and he turned 35 two months ago. 

I was on birth control, but quit when the last pack ended earlier this month (I didn't want to risk having my period come due to stress on the wedding day, otherwise I would have stopped earlier). 

So far, my body seems to be behaving as usual, even though I'm off BC now... I received my usual pre-ovulation headache this week (I get menstrual migraines around 2-3 days before ovulation and again 1-2 days before AF). I was tracking my temps, but it had me so stressed out earlier this week that I decided to hold off and start again with my next cycle, if we are unsuccessful this month.


----------



## TTC74

Welcome Sue! GL to you! I also started TTC upon getting married to DH. It was my second marriage. So, I have 2 grown DDs, but DH is childless. So, I'm praying for our rainbow baby soon!


----------



## Lee37

Welcome Bumbleberry and Sue! :flower:

Terri - Love the pic! :thumbup:

TTC - GL this cycle! 

Wishing you all lots of luck and :dust::dust::dust: this month!


----------



## SamerSue

Thank you! This will be the first child for us both... Hubby and I are apparently a bit of a rarity... First marriage for us both, and TTC the first child for us both, and both of us in our mid-30's. 

Until he met me, he was pretty committed to the bachelor lifestyle, and had no interest in kids. Then I walked in the door and as he got to know me, that changed. When we first met, I brushed him off as a non-option for a relationship as he was very firm in the bachelor aspect of his life and didn't want kids - and I wanted a spouse and children. Then as we got to know each other and developed a friendship, he realized that he didn't want to wake up next to anyone else but me. And he started to realize that maybe being a parent wasn't such a crazy idea - especially if it was next to me. And here we are... Married for almost a month now, and trying to start a family together. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome Sam - that's a great story!! I wish you both the best of luck. My DH and I are the same - first marriages and no kids and we got married in our mid-30's. I'm 40 now and we're still somewhat trying. Most likely looking into adoption b/c my eggs are now old and crusty. 

ttc - sorry

terri - I love that pic of you! You just look like you're about to have or just had a fantastic time. I am convinced you don't take a bad picture now. Jerk! :haha: 
Thanks for answering the adoption question. Yeah, that sounds like a racket! I hope that's not what I find...ugh. I hadn't thought of that so I hadn't prepped for it to be a possibility.

Here's a pic of a really happy me - when I went to NC a couple weekends ago to see my family, my parents' equestrian community announced they were bringing in pygmy goats that weekend. If you know me on FB, you know that I am in love with pygmy goats. We couldn't find them all weekend and finally, we did - the night before I left. here's me and my nieces in the stable with them:
 



Attached Files:







goats.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-whatever!! I only post the good pics. hee hee. If you want to see a pic of me asleep on my honeymoon, I don't look cute, but I doubt you'd like to see that picture. HA!!HA!! I hope you don't find the adoption thing to be a racket either, but being reasonable about your options definitely helps things more quickly, I would assume.

Sue-My story is similar to yours except we got married in our late thirties. Looking back, I probably would have wanted to start trying sooner, but I would've had a kid with a deadbeat, so in all honesty, I think I made the right decision. I'm on Team DINK now, and I'm fine with it. 

Lee- Congrats on finding out about your baby's gender. Yay for girls!! Thanks for the compliments as well.

Today's funny-Yesterday my hubs was like 'When is the most optimal time for getting pregnant?' I rolled my eyes as I was about to get into the shower, and I said 'About a week after a period.' Then I got in the shower. Really?! He's asking me that now? He knew all the details when we were trying, so I'm not sure why he forgot, or why he was asking. He's cute for asking, but in the grand scheme, it's a little too late. I should have said 'when it's time for you to give a decent sample at the fertility clinic!' Oy vey.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, I logged on to a couple adoption websites today and almost vomited at the cost. This may not be an option for us either. Good lord. 
More research to be done.
In the meantime, one of my furry babies is sick again so I have to take her to the vet today. :(


----------



## TTC74

Wish2BMom said:


> ugh, I logged on to a couple adoption websites today and almost vomited at the cost. This may not be an option for us either. Good lord.
> More research to be done.
> In the meantime, one of my furry babies is sick again so I have to take her to the vet today. :(

One of my friends from BnB is on the list to adopt. She's super organized and could help with your questions. Hop on over to her journal, and send her a private message if you'd like questions answered. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/adoption-fostering-surrogacy/2389406-my-journey-meeting-next-love-my-life.html


----------



## MsRipple

Wish and Terri - great photos :) :) :)!!!

TTC- hugs, lady.

Sue- Welcome! DH and I married later as well and are still in our honeymoon phase :). Unfortunately ttc is not going smoothly for us but I have many friends who started trying mid thirties with no issue.

AFM- no big news. Waiting to do my CD3 bloods in a few weeks. Waiting to hear about timing of dh's surgery and if we will also do an ivf cycle at the same time. Trying, but only somewhat succeeding in avoiding what-ifs in my mind and more so with DH. And, to be honest, though I know we have a reasonable chance, I have just been feeling down in the dumps about the whole thing. Kind of moving about my day, doing my job, but with a big emotional cloud around me.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Don't feel too sick. A lot of companies offer adoption support, and you get a tax break from the government too. I'm not sure if you have to meet certain financial criteria for that tax break, but don't give up all hope just yet. I would certainly ask around or read people's journals and see what they have to say about it. 

MrsR-hey there! No sense thinking about the what if's, but try not to be discouraged. Whatever is going to happen is going to happen, so no sense moping now. You haven't even started! hee hee. Hopefully once you get your bloodwork and see how things are progressing you'll feel much better. And I know, easier said than done, but many of us have been there and know exactly how you feel. I think I was probably in an emotional trance over the whole course of things, even though I tried not to let it get to me. That's why we're here though, so just keep your chin up and plod along. Do you have anyone in real life that you can talk to about this stuff? That also helps too. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - you're so right. And it's not like we have to fork it all over at once. We'll figure it out.

ttc - thank you SO much for passing along that thread. I'm totally going to follow her. I'm trying to PM her right now with some questions but her inbox is too full! :haha:

msripple - i echo terri's thoughts. I know it's hard to realize or accept that you'll have more difficulty than you thought making a baby, but that doesn't mean your chances aren't still high. Just in a non-conventional manner! But you'll adjust soon, it'll be your reality and you'll face this challenge head on. And we'll all be behind you cheering you on and ready to catch you if you fall one day and need support. Please take this one day at a time. Or one procedure at a time, anyway! :) You can do this!!!

vonn - any updates on new donors? how's it going?

pearl, bumble, sam - how are you all doing?

pj - how's little Frankie feeling? 

spud - how's your world going?


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks for asking! Things are more or less better, but it is hard to tell really! I think his reflux is better, for the most part, but he still has episodes and he still wants to be held or carried for naps so I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed, especially on days where I have Penelope solo all day. 

Sue, I'm another first marriage/first kid in my mid-30s case. I think it is actually pretty common! I'm with Terri--I could have had children earlier but would likely be a single mom stuck with a loser ex. 

About adoption, does it depend whether you go with a closed or open one? I have friends who have tried the open route and it was a ton of work--I agree it seems like a racket. They spent tons of time getting professional pictures taken and creating a website to make them appear in the best possible light. I have no idea how much money they put into it. It was all very scripted by the adoption agency, like, you need pictures of yourselves playing with kids and doing outdoor activities, and you need to talk about all the wonderful things you will do with your future child and why you live in the perfect house in the perfect place and blah blah blah. In my friend's case, they were chosen by a woman who wanted to give up a slightly older baby, and they went through this whole process with several home visits and were getting attached to the baby, when the mom pulled out at the last minute. They were heartbroken. I don't mean to dissuade anyone but just to say it can be as wrenching a process as TTC. However, I will say that people I know who have done closed adoptions (often by going to another state) or international adoptions have had things work out. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## MsRipple

In a way I think open adoption is the way to go (though obvious this is a personal opinion and varies with each circumstance). I have four friends (2 gay male couples) who did open adoption and it was relatively a smooth process and they have pretty awesome relationships with the birth moms. But I am still a bit scared of the emotional and financial toll of the adoption process, so I'm putting it on the back burner for a bit.

Thanks for boosting me up ladies. Feeling better today (despite getting the cost estimate for dh's surgery -12k! - and that doesn't include any of the ivf stuff which will be another 12k or more). I think sometimes I just need to be with my emotions and not avoid them, but also not wallow for too long. It's a fine line :). I have spoken to three friends - all moms -- two who went through ivf and one my bff who had a few issue with ttc. I am not ready to talk about it with other friends, even close ones.


----------



## Vonn

Terri and wish--love the pics! You both look super happy, so cute. I have one ill post when I'm on a different device. DH took it of me when I tried to golf last weekend. I'm looking very serious though, not carefree like you two.

Samer--welcome and good luck! You've come to the place with lots of others in the same situation. I was 38, DH was 37 when we got married. We had started trying more than a yr before getting married. We had known each other in college, now 20 yrs ago...what a long and winding road this relatonship has been. 

Wish--good luck with the adoption research. I'm so curious about what you will end up doing. 

MsR--hope you are better today! I know the feeling you are describing, we all do to some extent. Hugs to you. 

Thanks for sticking around, Penelope!

AFM--we did decide on a new donor! I'm not as in love with her as I was with the prev donor, but she is a solid choice. DH and I were on the same page about her. And the clinic is doing the genetic screening on her at no cost to me. Blood was drawn last week, so hopefully less than two weeks for those results. Not sure when my period will return, my nurse said this cycle could be messed up from the meds. So, it's a little tough to estimate timing, maybe a month and a half since everything always takes longer than I think it will. I'm ready to get this party started!


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - I'm glad you and DH chose a new donor and that they are doing the testing at no charge. GL with your upcoming cycle!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm so excited for you, Vonn! And SO happy they are doing the testing this time around, especially at no cost to you!
Any fun plans for the summer?

So I basically have to redo all of my lady tests b/c they expired. They had to redo my baseline bloods and it looks as though my FSH has gone down (from 10 to 7) and my AMH has slightly risen (.34 to .51 - still horrid). SO weird!! My e2 is fine at 46, my LH is fine at 5.23, and my thyroid is fine at 2.08. So everything still looks pretty good, except that dang AMH. Oh well, not like it's going to rise back to where it was 10 yrs ago!

Anyway, I thought that was an interesting tidbit. I had my first pap in 3 yrs today. I was so embarrassed. So the last time I had AF, last week, I must have forgotten that I put a tampon in one night, got up in the middle of the night and thought I changed it out and put another one in. Today, I HAD ONE IN THERE. She pulled it out. How did I not die of toxic shock syndrome???? Ugh, I kept apologizing for putting her through that. She was sweet, she said 'it happens sometimes'. I mean...I don't know what happened!! So embarrassed.


----------



## Vonn

Wish--so scary and horrifying!!! Good thing you had to go in for the test. It may have saved your life. Yikes! We don't have much planned as of right now, except for going to Syracuse at some point. Hard to plan around that when we don't know the timing for it yet! We need to build up our emergency fund, so we will probably try to avoid having car repairs (not that you can actually do that...) and save money.

Here's a pic DH took of me that I don't completely hate! I'm trying to look like I actually know what I'm doing, but I am a novice golfer, and a terrible one at that.
 



Attached Files:







golf pic.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Wish2BMom

I love it, thanks for sharing!! I can't blow your avatar pic up so it's cool to see what you 'really' look like! :)


----------



## MsRipple

wish - that's horrifying, but i must say thank you for making me laugh ;)

vonn- love the pic! so excited you guys have chosen your donor

Question for you ladies experienced with ivf - my july cycle is estimated to start July 1-5. For scheduling reasons and to have the best timing for my husband (mature and grow sperm cells!!!), I was aiming to do ivf late july (so 1-2 weeks after estimated egg retrieval day if I went natural and then stimmed). Is it possible to delay my cycle 1-2 weeks (like through birth control, how ironoic) and if so, how and when does one start?

I'm going to ask my nurse/doctor as well, but I am curious.


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-That's how you're supposed to look when assessing your next shot. HA!!HA!! I love that pictures. And the colors are so bright. Thank you for sharing it with us. It makes me want to go outside. And awesome news about choosing your next donor. I'm ready for you to get the party started as well. Yeah!

It's been so nice having a day or two off here and there. Which reminds me that I have to put in my vacation time for the end of June/July. I work all winter so I can take off huge chunks of time during the summer, and now that it's warm, I'm ready to get out of this place. hee hee.

MsR-I'm a little confused about your dates. So..if they say your cycle is starting from July 1-5, does that mean you'll be starting BCP or Lupron, or does that mean, you'll start stimming for retrieval on those dates. At my clinic, I had to take BCP for 3 weeks to suppress my ovaries, but I know some people take different meds for shorter periods of time. Depends on the clinic. Then, once you have retrieval, if you plan on doing a fresh cycle, your husband would give the sample the same day, and you wait 3-5 days for your embryos to grow, and put them (I always did three) back where they belong. If you don't want to put them back in after 5 days, you can have them freeze the embryo(s) and you can put them back whenever you want, but you'd have to go through not stimming, but a meds cycle to get your body ready for transfer. I'm also not sure what you mean by natural cycle either, so kind of confused about your wording. At my place, if the schedule didn't really work out, they could keep me on BCP for a shorter or longer period of time to get the timing right. I was too cheap to pay for freezing/dethaw, so I only did that when I had PGS/PGD testing performed. Of course, time wasn't on my side either, so I didn't want to delay anything. I hope you understand what I wrote. hee hee.

Wish2-What a crazy story! I think about TSS sometimes, and I wonder if it's just something that they say as a precaution. I've never heard of anyone actually getting it (of course, I'm not interested in googling to find someone either). Maybe it's a conspiracy theory so you have to keep changing tampons. I'm grossing myself out writing about this, but yay for your doc finding it, and glad you didn't die. :haha:

I hope everyone has a great holiday weekend. Once again, I'll be all over the place, and the weather is going to be great, so hopefully I'll be outside more than anything. <3


----------



## penelopejones

Lol... I've definitely lost a tampon before and it wasn't pretty. I'll spare you the details. I do have a friend who had TSS before... she had it when she was younger, I think in her 20s, and then had trouble conceiving and had IVF twice... 

That is a great picture, Vonn! I love your profile pic though, too. DH and I didn't get professional wedding shots done (his brother volunteered to do it) and I totally regret not having cool photos like that. 

DH is bugging me to go out to his family's lake "house" this Memorial Day but I don't think I'll go. It sounds fancy but it is really a lot on a lake where they have a boat house and a small hut with a bathroom in it. His parents are in the process of building a house there now that they have retired. Ok, I guess that is sort of fancy. DH is really obsessed with the house (floor plan, exterior paint colors and so on ) because he figures we will eventually inherit it and I'm like, really? I can't care less about the house when I have a screaming baby strapped to my body 24/7. 1st world problems.


----------



## TTC74

Agreed about the professional photos. I so regret not having professional photos, that I bought my daughter a professional photographer as a wedding gift. The photos were totally worth it!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, I'm SO glad we spent the money on photos. I had heard that, the food and the DJ/music are what you want to sink your money into. No one remembers the flowers...

msripple - I echo everything terri said. :)

I hope everyone has a great weekend too! We don't have a whole lot going on so I'm just going to enjoy not thinking about work for 3 whole days! Layta potaytas!


----------



## Vonn

RE Photos--Thanks, ladies. I like some of my wedding photos, but I feel like to photog didn't really take advantage of the location at all. We hired someone who had shot a lot at the location of our wedding, and because he had a package for a shorter time (we did a small evening wedding). We got married in an old boat club on an island in the Mississippi overlooking downtown St. Paul. The photog didn't like the light on the downtown side of the island & didn't want to put up any lights to fix the problem, so he did all our family pics against a really ugly backdrop, a dingy old wall. DH was super unhappy that downtown (in the evening with city lights) really didn't showcased at all as he had asked the photog for that specifically. My DH is actually a photographer, so we decided to save money by having him do the editing and make a photo book. Still no book and very few edited photos. We have been married over 2 years. I am really disappointed. I want to just hire someone else to do it, but DH says "No" & that he will do it. But he never does. So frustrating!!!

The genetic screening results for our new donor should be in late next week or early the following one (I hope). We are just waiting on that and me getting AF for us to get started with the new donor. My nurse told me my cycle may get messed up after stopping the lupron and estrogen, and that seems to be the case. I am currently on CD 30. I stopped my meds on CD 6, spotted CD 8-12, and now have had nothing. My boobs are usually super tender post-ov, so I don't think I have ovulated as bbs are not sore. I have no idea how long this cycle will drag on. All the waiting drives me :wacko:!

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!! Enjoy the extra day (if you are in the US & you get it off)!


----------



## Fezzle

Our wedding was just us, two witnesses that we hadn't met before that day, the registrar and a photographer :haha: We both hate having photos of us taken but it was worth having a professional photographer there, especially for our parents. 

Vonn- good luck with your donor!


----------



## TTC74

You're wedding sounds like mine, Fezzle! We got married alone in New Orleans with two witnesses we'd never met. The wife of the guy who married us took pics.


----------



## Fezzle

Our witnesses were friends of a friend of mine- actually one of them contacted me recently to say congrats and to tell me they'd had a baby recently too. She said she was pregnant at our wedding but had just found out and hadn't told anyone yet. Granted I was pregnant too and didn't know it at my wedding, but it was a CP...


----------



## Wish2BMom

Fez! how are you doing?

ttc - so jealous you got married in NO!! :) I wanted to get married down there at Oak Alley.


----------



## Spudtastic

HI ladies.

Wish - thanks for asking what I'm up to.

My poor baby is sick. She's had a chesty cough which turned into a chest infection. The antibiotics don't seem to have cleared it up and we're going back to the doctors tomorrow. I'm so worried and anxious about it. 

I had a wedding photographer for our wedding. I looked for a long time to find someone who did photos I like. I booked a year in advance. Then (even though I'd confirmed 6 months prior) when I did my 2 weeks prior she told me that she hadn't heard from me so booked on someone else. She didn't even contact me. I found out she'd doubled her price so i think she just dumped me. I struggled to find someone else last minute. I did find one lady but her photos could have been yours or mine. She had no creative flair. 
I love the newborn photos I have of Seren. I wish that I had some proper newborn ones of Isla.


----------



## penelopejones

Wow, I guess I'm not the only one with wedding photo woes. Oh well. I got a few good shots, and really, I just have a few up in my house and then made up a photo book with some of the more candid shots. 

Sorry your little one is sick, Spud. That is so hard when they are in pain and you feel helpless to make them better. :(


----------



## Wish2BMom

spud I hope Seren feels better soon!! For your and her sake!


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks Pj and wish.

Wish - your tampon story really cracked me up. Oh my I would have been mortified. I bet the gyno has seen a lot worse though. I had a friend whose nickname was 'Mango'.... well no explanation needed there. 

I spent two hours at the docs with Seren yesterday since antibiotics haven't helped. Then last night Isla came up with a rash. I think it's chicken pox so off we go to the doctor's this morning. My poor babies.

Vonn - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the genetic testing. I am popping on here to find out. I really have my fingers crossed. I hope af comes soon too so you know where you are in your cycles.

Terri - I live vicariously through you. You get up to so much fun stuff.

Fez - great to hear from you. 

Ttc - where are you in your cycle.

Oh god measles is going around too. I hope it's not measles. My youngest is sick already and we don't have a measles vaccine until 15 months here. It's on the north island so I'm hoping it's unlikely. Let's hope for chicken pox. I don't think it's measles.


----------



## TTC74

CD13. No sign of a pos OPK - which is very unusual for me. I'm going out of town tomorrow and will be back Sunday. I'll get in a BD tonight and then Sunday night. Maybe O is just running later this month? I dunno. I'm worried it's going to be an anovulatory month.


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - this joke is for you. It's supposed to be someone's embarrassing smear test story!

I was due later in the week for an appointment with the gynaecologist. Early one morning I received a call from the doctor's office to tell me that I had been rescheduled for early that morning at 9.30am. I had only just packed everyone off to work and school, and it was already around 8.45am.

The trip to his office took about 35 minutes, so I didn't have any time to spare. As most women do, I like to take a little extra effort over hygiene when making such visits, but this time I wasn't going to be able to make the full effort.

So I rushed upstairs, threw off my dressing gown, wet the washcloth that was sitting next to the sink, and gave myself a quick wash in "that area" to make sure it was at least presentable. I threw the washcloth in the clothes basket. Donned some clothes, hopped in the car and raced to my appointment.

I was in the waiting room only a few minutes when I was called in. Knowing the procedure, as I'm sure you do, I hopped up on the table, looked over at the other side of the room and pretended that I was in Paris or some other place a million miles away. I was a little surprised when the doctor said, "My, we have made an extra effort this morning, haven't we?" but I didn't respond. When the appointment was over, I heaved a sigh of relief and went home.

The rest of the day was normal, some shopping, cleaning, cooking, etc. After school when my six-year-old daughter was playing, she called out from the bathroom, "Mum, where's my washcloth?" I told her to get another one from the cupboard. She replied, "No, I need the one that was here by the sink -- It had all my glitter and sparkles in it."


----------



## terripeachy

Spud! :rofl: That is hilarious! I love that story. hee hee. 

Wish2-Something happened to the Sox the last two nights. My best friend and I have been texting maniacs during the games, and last night our good friend, who is a Sox fan, was at the game. We were all texting and he was sad/happy/sad/happy. Now we all have a date to go to the game on 9/20 when they come back to town at the end of the season.

I don't want to be a braggart, so I won't say too much, but for my wedding I paid big bucks for photography and food. I'm not a picky person though, so I went to a bridal open house and picked the caterer/cake maker, venue, florist and DJ all at one time. They were all available on the date that we got married (I wasn't even picky about a date), and that was fine with me. My dress was inexpensive, we made favors, not a lot of people, bought the alcohol separately, etc..Someone actually just stopped by my desk and saw my wedding photo and asked what kind of flowers I had. I don't know the answer. I said to the florist, 'My colors are purple and grey, my dress is off white, and I just want something pretty that kind of matches.' She did that. HA!!HA!! To me, photos are worth it, but everyone has different priorities.

My best riding girlfriend and I are planning our moto. trip to NM this summer. We leave on the 25th so it's coming up fast. We'll be staying with my sister in Albuquerque as our home base, and doing day trips from there until it's time to go to Santa Fe for our convention. I can't wait. I just hope this rain eases up in the midwest. But, if it doesn't, we'll totally suck it up, put on our raingear and keep going west until we're out of it.

I was offered a new job, but I won't be starting until either August or September. It's in a different field (I'm currently an engineer), and I'm really looking forward to starting. It makes showing up at my current job so much nicer knowing my time is limited. I haven't told anyone yet, and they will probably be surprised because I seem so content here, and blah blah. I'm just a friendly person and NEVER let work get me down. I'm just bored with my job and I can't see myself being bored for the next 10-15 years or so. Ponds stagnate, rivers flow. I'm a river. Well, in TTC terms, I'm an old, almost dried up creek, but in my life there is a small trickle so there is always hope.

On that note, I want you all to have a great weekend. Hubs and I are going to the game, and we're playing our #1 rival the NY Yankees. It's bound to be a good time. <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

spud, I love it!! :rofl: I am pretty sure I think of that story every time I go for my exam!! 

terri - best quote of the day/week, "Ponds stagnate, rivers flow. I'm a river." I love that. I haven't been following the Sox too closely but I keep hearing that Mookie Betts has been eating his Wheaties! We wanted to go to the game tomorrow but it's insanely expensive so we're not. Going to paint our bedroom instead. :shrug:

spud - I hope your girls heal quickly and it's NOT the measles, only chicken pox. Keep us posted! And yikes on your friend, Mango!! :haha:

Got all of our tests, labs, boob-squishing completed and results over to the RE, so next cycle for Letrozole IUI is a go. In the TWW right now for au natural cycle - pretty sure we BD'ed in time. I think I O'ed around Tuesday and we BD'ed Mon and Wed. So I guess I'm in a pseudo TWW right now. 
My folks come into town for a week on Tues, so this weekend will consist of cleaning the house, painting, hanging drapes, and getting in some exercise at some point. I've been doing well in that area for a month now and although I haven't lost any weight as I'd like to, I am feeling stronger already. Push-ups and burpees don't suck as much as they did 4 weeks go!

Happy weekend, everyone! Terri - have fun at the game!


----------



## Taurus8484

Lmfao Spud xx


----------



## penelopejones

That's an awesome story, Spud. I'm actually surprised someone hasn't marketed glitter gel for the vajay. (Remember glitter gel? When that was a thing you wore out? Or was that just me?) 

My mom is coming back for another visit tomorrow... hoping DH can just suck it up and be on his best behavior and that I can keep my mom in check. Frankie is finally sleeping on his own for a stretch at night, so I suggested to DH that we should bd for once. But I asked him what we should do about birth control, and he said "Don't worry about it. We won't get pregnant." It's not like we haven't conceived naturally before though (albeit with a lot of effort)... so what would you do? I know since I'm bf'ing and haven't gotten my period back it is probably not an issue now. But in the long run...


----------



## TTC74

My OPKs is getting dark but isn't pos yet. I'll be returning to show tomorrow. So, the timing should be perfect! An O on CD17ish sounds perfect for a good healthy egg. At least that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Wish2BMom

pj - eh, I wouldn't worry about it either, but maybe even just pullout to be safer? not that pregnancies haven't happen with that method either, but might be a good compromise. 

that's great that Frankie is sleeping better!! is his reflux getting under control now? and I totally remember glitter gel, though I never took part in it. I had friends who did.

ttc - what's up with that giant drop?? looks like you finally got a + though, so is it just a fallback?


----------



## TTC74

Wish2BMom said:


> pj - eh, I wouldn't worry about it either, but maybe even just pullout to be safer? not that pregnancies haven't happen with that method either, but might be a good compromise.
> 
> that's great that Frankie is sleeping better!! is his reflux getting under control now? and I totally remember glitter gel, though I never took part in it. I had friends who did.
> 
> ttc - what's up with that giant drop?? looks like you finally got a + though, so is it just a fallback?

I think it's an O dip. I had my positive OPK yesterday, and I had a whole day to day and a half of O pain yesterday. So, my guess is that my temp will begin to shift tomorrow. We shall see!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ahhh ok - good luck! fingers crossed!


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks for asking, Wish--I thought the reflux was getting better, but then he's had a rough couple of days with more spitting up, gas, poor sleep, etc. I'm hoping maybe it was something I ate and he will get over it, but who knows? 

I hope you've gotten everything ready for your family's visit. That is so stressful! Way to go with the workouts, too. Who cares about the number on the scale if you are feeling stronger? 

I need to start figuring out some little ways of working out a bit. It is hard when I'm pretty much wearing Frankie all day--that's my workout for now, but I feel like my core is weak.


----------



## Vonn

Penelope--I hear ya on the weak core situation. But I haven't had a baby, so no excuses for me! I can't imagine how you can have time. I hope the visit from your mom is more peaceful than the last one.

Wish--speaking of parental visits, yours are showing up soon. Will you be doing any fun things with them? How long will they be around? Are you taking any time off when they are here? Okay, Ill stop with the 20 questions! I hope your "pseudo tww" turns out to be a wonderful surprise.

TTC--that is a major drop! We'll see if it shoots back up tomorrow.

Terri--a new job...how exciting! Congratulations.:happydance: What field are you moving into? That would be a fun little secret to keep at your current job. It's fun to hear about all your O's games.

Spud--that story was hysterical! I hope all the sickness is gone from your household & didn't spread around to others. Any movement on selling the business?

Taurus--always nice to see you pop in!

MsR--anything happening? How are you?

Who am I missing??? Sorry & Hi!

AFM--still waiting......... I hope the genetic screening results for our donor come back soon. Should be any day now, I think. But no real rush because I still haven't gotten my period. The meds really messed my cycle up. I have no idea what to expect. I've had some ewcm, so maybe I am going to ov. Or, maybe my body is just confused. :shrug:

The donor thread on the "Assisted Conception" page has been going gangbusters. The two ladies I was supposed to cycle at the same time as both got positives, plus another woman who just had frozen transfer also just got a bfp. And there's someone who just passed the 12 wk mark. I'm glad there's all this success because my in-person donor conception support group has had two recent fails. Most recently, a donor produced 18 eggs, but no embies made it to transfer. The couple is heartbroken. Then, a couple weeks before that another couple had to freeze two embies (the only ones that made it, from a retrieval of 13 eggs) because the recipient had a crappy lining and they couldn't do the transfer. Hopefully, she will still get her happy ending. I'm glad there are successes to balance out the failures; it helps keep me sane and hopeful. I want my turn! 

I've got drama going on in both my full-time and part-time jobs. It's draining and I'm not used to it. Plus, I really gotta figure out how to make more money. I don't want to leave my job or the institution I work for, which makes it hard to achieve the statement in my previous sentence! Money tree, anyone? Lottery ticket, maybe? Ha!!


----------



## TTC74

My temp shot back up today. Bring on the TWW! 

Vonn - I hope AF shows for you soon and the genetic tests come back perfect so that you can proceed!


----------



## terripeachy

TTC-fxfx

Vonn-Yes, the good definitely cancels out the bad, so I'm also glad there are some success stories. And I can't believe those meds messed up your cycle. Double grrr...I hope you just O'd and AF will be here in a few weeks. I hate to say that, but you know what I mean. :hugs:

penelope-I don't know what to tell you about your BD time. Maybe Wish2 is onto something, although I (capitalize, italics) wouldn't worry, but you see my success rate. Three kids are the charm. :winkwink: How long is your mom staying in town?

We're planning on buying tix for the NY food and wine festival today. I thought tickets went on sale on the 13th, so I was patiently waiting. Then yesterday I saw one event was sold out, so I was pissed. I called them, and they said 'oh, tix are on sale today for Citibank MC holders.' Well, it would have been nice to know that because I could have ordered a Citi card eons ago when I decided I wanted to go to the festival. Luckily, my best friend has a Citi card, so she's going to try to get tickets today. If she can't, tickets for regular MC owners go on sale next Monday and then the general public on the 27th. We're totally blowing our wad on this event, but it is the weekend of our anniversary AND it will be amazing! You can't take your $ with you, so live while you can! One cool thing we want to do is the rooftop Chopped show. I love chopped, so it would be really cool to taste the food that the chefs make and pretend to critique it. Yes, I will totally do that.

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hola mi amigas! 

terri - you would judge their food like I judge singers a la American Idol (though I haven't watched that in years). 'little pitchy, dawg'! :haha:

ttc - woo! you were right! fx!

pj - ugh...could it be anything like he's lactose intolerant? can he be tested for that or would it just be switching him up to a non-lactose formula to see if that helps? poor little bugger. How's PJ doing with all of his fussiness? I can see her being like 'send him back! he's a lemon!' ;) I know she loves her little brother Blankie/Frankie!
I hope your visit with your mom is less eventful than last time. Hopefully DH just sucks it up and outlasts any annoyances he feels.

vonn - you know, I JUST was chatting with one of my friends from here about patience and how this entire process has NOT lengthened mine whatsoever! Your AF better get here PRONTO! Hmmm and how to make more money. I have no idea. It's either you work for the paycheck or you work for the love, but hardly is it ever both. What is your PT job, did I miss that? I remember someday was looking for a PT job, but I don't recall what yours was. 

Yep, so the folks are heading up today! I am excited, and a little anxious but that's just b/c it's me and I get that way. And b/c my DH can be easily annoyed by them and isn't afraid to speak up either. And it's not with their presence, more their 'head in the sand'ness about some things. But hopefully things will all go well. My dad and DH aren't on the same page personality-wise - my dad is all about the 'man' stuff, ie 'man card', 'man town', etc. DH just isn't - he thinks that's dumb, juvenile, neanderthal-ish. I think he's calmed down from that a bit, though. The last few times we've hung out with my folks, things have been fine. My mom and I, on the other hand, are like best friends. So we have a ton of fun together all the time.

So yes, everything is ready (house cleaned, parent-specific foods purchased, new drapes hung in the spare room, even a picture hung in the spare room AND spare bathroom! after almost 5 yrs in this house!)
We are both taking Friday off and I'm taking Monday off as well. We are heading out to the coast on Friday where there is this awesome town (Portsmouth) everyone loves to putz around in, eat lunch waterside, do a little shopping. We are having a BBQ with some family members on Sunday and I think that's it for 'big' plans. Going somewhere to watch the Sox game on Saturday.


----------



## MsRipple

Hi ladies. I've had a terrible week. Among other things, my beloved cat appears to have been run over by a car a few days ago.And I say appears because we have some horrible neighbors (who are generally not respected or liked by our neighbor group) who we had an altercation with a few days before my cat disappeared (our other neighbors found her the next day near the road). While there is not evidence that anything happened other than she was hit by a car, we are very suspicious given the timing and their overall behavior. So given both circumstances, I feel both heartbroken and enraged. I just cried looking at pictures of her last night. I've never lost a pet other than from old age.

We are in our waiting period with ttc with my husband's procedure scheduled in 2 months. We are not going to do IVF coordinated with that but will wait and see how his procedure goes. 

Then yesterday I was talking to my mother and teasing her about the things she is "worrying" about regarding my brothers new girlfriend and she said "you're not a mother, you wouldn't understand." Just in an offhand way. Something she has always said when we tease her about her worrying tendencies and nothing I would have taken notice of before. But either because this ttc journey has hit me or cause I am super emotional after this weekend, I thought "ouch" and realized that that comment now packs an emotional sting for me when it never would have before. 

Vonn - sounds like you are getting closer! Genetic testing takes so long!

PJ- sorry about the reflux :( Re; birth control, would FAM work (and then maybe condoms or something else when you are in a FAM no-go zone)? Or does breastfeeding complicate?

TTC- enjoy your tww, can't wait for updates! 

Wish - hope you have a great weekend. I have never heard of the "man card" or "man town" before - are those variations on "man cave"? If so, I'm with your husband....ugh ;).

Terri- enjoy! I miss NY so hard sometimes.


----------



## Vonn

TTC--quite a temp jump.

Terri--the food and wine fest sounds super fun! I feel like an idiot for not knowing what "Chopped" is. Is it a tv show or a restaurant, or a tv show about a restaurant?

Wish--well, you sound ready for guests. Have a nice visit! Now that I am married, I also feel a little anxiety about DH & parents spending a lot of time together. It definitely changes the dynamic, for me at least.

MsR--I'm so sorry about your cat. You have every right to be sad. Off-hand motherhood comments and random pregnant women have impacts now that they never had in the past for me. Hugs to you, feel better!

AFM--I'm also in a bit of a rut here. Too much negativity & bad news. Sorry to be such a downer. Just found out that donor #2 also tested as carrier for some genetic disease. Back to the list AGAIN. Grrrrrrrrrr.......... I didn't even cry this time, just felt a sense of resignation. Determined to move forward, though; will look at the list again tonight and select donor #3. Third time's a charm, right?!?!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh msripple - I'm so so sorry. I can't even begin to think what I would do to someone if they purposely ran over my cat. They are the scum of the earth. 
Also, I'm really sorry for what your mom said - that stung me a bit reading it! I'd have to slap a ho for saying that, and it would really just be a reaction!! (not saying your mom's a ho, I'm sure she's a lovely woman!) What a week you're having. I feel so terrible. 

yeah, so Mantown = Man Cave. Man Card is what all members of the gender 'carry' to pull out and prove to anyone that they are man, hear them roar. So if someone emasculates them in anyway or they do something 'feminine', then someone could 'lose his man card'. My neanderthal BIL has said that 'someone grilling on my grill is like someone sleeping with my wife - that's taking your man card'. :shrug:
I hate even writing everything above!
I'd like to say that my Dad isn't that bad but he can be, in a joking manner but whatever. DH wouldn't even think to say those things.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man, vonn - I wonder if the donor place will change its policies now b/c of this!! What torture!! 3rd time is a charm and this woman will be wonderful and perfect and....ugh, hell, just be genetic disorder-free please!!! :wacko:


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm sure that 3rd time is a charm, but dang! I can't imagine what you've been through. With you're persistence and strength, you'll be a great mom soon.


----------



## penelopejones

Vonn, that's terrible luck! I can't believe it. :( I hope #3 will work out. 

Terri, tell us more about the rooftop Chopped show! What is it? I watch the TV show obsessively and it annoys my husband. ;) 

Sorry about your cat, MsR, and the insensitive comments. I hope your kitty finds its way home soon. Has he/she ever disappeared before? 

good luck with the TWW, TTC! 

Penelope is tolerating Frankie, but I think she is stressed out by how much he cries. It often makes her start acting up, too! Things have been better this time with my mom. My husband has been running around like a crazy person doing jobs around the house so she doesn't think he is being lazy, and today my mom said that she realized that she should not make comments about our house or our relationship or how we raise our children. So that is a win! Frankie is still having a rough time. I tried giving him formula yesterday for a few feeds to see if it would help, and it seemed good after one feed, but then today he was back to his usually fussy self. I was wondering about lactose intolerance (or milk protein intolerance), but the formula I gave him was for allergies to milk, and I've been eating dairy free anyway, so who the F knows. At this point I'm resigned to just having a fussy baby until he grows out of it.


----------



## Neener

Hi ladies!
Terri - Congrats on the new job! I love hearing about all your adventures. My foodie self is living vicariously through you. We are penny pinching at the moment so our food adventures are unremarkable these days. There's a cool series on Netflix called Chef's Table that I've really enjoyed watching.

Spud - how you doing? Hope Seren is feeling better!

PJ - hope Frankie gets to feeling better soon. Poor guy. Glad your mom's visit is going smoother this time.

Vonn - So sorry about the genetic results. Is it just bad luck or are we all unknowing carriers of genetic disease that we just don't know about? Love your golfing pic!

Ms R - so so so sorry about your dear cat. Thinking of you.

TTC - yay for a temp spike. Fingers crossed for you!

Wish - OMG re: lost tampon. That's one of my biggest fears/anxieties. Glad it was promptly and uneventfully resolved.  Your weekend plans sound so nice. Wishing you nice weather. 

Hi oldermomdad, bumbleberry, and SmerSue - welcome 

How you doing Lee? Congrats on team pink!


AFM - Things continue to be and up and down roller coaster. I had a really nice weekend in Houston visiting over Memorial Day and attending my sister's high school graduation. (Although there was a flight snafu due to weather that complicated things a bit). DH is finally closing on his house this weekend and I got an offer on my condo so I should close next month. I was so looking forward to the financial relief and less stress. But then last week DH gets laid off from his startup company :-( I think it will be for the best in the long run bc he wasn't happy there and he took a pay cut to go there. He already has some leads for a new job so hope he'll land something soon.

On the TTC front, I'm scheduled for a hysteroscopy on Thursday. Hope to get some answers about the spotting and why we havent fallen pregnant so far. This was actually my first normal cycle in months! Go figure! I haven't talked to my Dr. since she ran all my blood tests and a different Dr. is doing the procedure, so I'm eager to find out what she thinks and devise a plan. My AMH was low at .69 but thyroid was good. Hard to interpret my Estrogen and Progesterone levels when I have no idea what cycle day I was on when I did the blood work due to my wonky cycles. I'm not really convinced I'm even ovulating. I tried tracking temps and OPKs and temps are usually all over the place and OPKs very look like a definite positive. DH is also supposed to drop off his sample on Thursday so that's making us both a little nervous although DH isn't talking about it. His sample is supposed to be given 3-5 days from last time he did his business, but bc of the schedule change with my procedure it's now going to be 2 days....I also had to request time off with short notice for the procedure and wok has been really busy lately..so much coordination just to be poked and prodded!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi Neener! That's great news about the sales of the house/condo! I'm sorry about DH's job, though. What does he do?
Yeah, it's so hard to coordinate everything - we just had to go through it all again b/c all of our stuff expired. It's like trying to herd cats sometimes! Good luck, I hope all of your test results come out ok but you start to get a good plan in place.

PJ - that's AWESOME that your mom came to that conclusion!! I am so glad things are easier during this visit. You have enough going on with little Frankie. I was wondering if that's how PJ was reacting to him. Yeah, maybe he's just colicky and that's that. Hopefully he'll feel some relief soon from whatever is bugging him. :(


----------



## MsRipple

@Vonn - does being a genetic carrier automatically disqualify the donor or is it ok if the trait is recessive and your husband is not also carrier? I'm so sorry for the delay, I can't imagine how frustrating it is. Do you have someone else in mind or lined up?

Spud- delayed reaction but I was laughing at your glitter bomb

AFM- still mourning my beloved kitty. We are trying to keep the other cats indoors a bit as at least one of them appears to being going to the road or to the neighbors looking for her. It breaks my heart because he is clearly looking for his mama. 

I did blood for my CD3 and genetic testing yesterday. Should have some of the results by the time of our follow up appointment with the RE next week. We ended up deciding with our doctors to not coordinate an ivf cycle with my husband's procedure, which is now scheduled for the end fo July.


----------



## Vonn

Neener--good to hear from you. how'd the hysteroscopy go?

MsR--so is your DH's procedure the next step, or might you do something else in the next month and a half?

Wish--where are you at? BFP or letrozole?

Penelope--I'm so glad your mom is being more understanding & DH did the fam a solid by keeping busy with chores when your mom was around. I'm afraid mine would push back even more.

Terri--did you get your tix to the NY fabulous food fest?

AFM--CD 41. When will this cycle end? Well, not as much of a rush anymore since nothing is currently set up. I have gone through the donors again & narrowed down. DH and I will look at profiles and decide this weekend since we aren't really awake together during the week. I'm pretty sure we are down to one because DH was nicknaming some of the others not super positive names, but still saying he was open to them. I said that I couldn't really envision using eggs from a donor he was referring to negatively, even in jest. I'm good with the one he seems to like best. She's been on my short list the last two times.


----------



## beekay

Hi Everyone - Not sure anyone remembers me, I haven't posted in ages!! But I've been keeping on eye on this thread and staying updated on you all whenever I could :) I think the last time I posted was when Lanfear had her bundle!

It has been a very slow progression of events for DH & I. DH found out he had testicular cancer late last year and so there were months where TTC went on the back burner (for surgery, recovery and assorted other reasons). The good news is, everything went swimmingly and he is fully recovered and all his follow-ups have been stellar!

AND.....I just got my first ever BFP on Wednesday (OMG!). I really can't believe it....and I'm definitely cautiously optimistic at this point, but it's exciting just to see two lines for the first time!! I assumed we were out this month because I never had a single positive OPK (on either digital CBFM, nor on regular strips) and also my temp dropped significantly just when I thought it should for AF.....right down to coverline for two days. But our BD timing was coincidentally just good I guess! I never even bothered testing until I realized that AF was actually a day or two late.....so my first test was at 16 dpo. I go for a quick Dr. visit tomorrow to see what next-steps are. I don't know how any of this works really - blood test I guess?? My DH is 36 and I am 39.....so maybe they will monitor things more closely because of my age. My brain is in overdrive :p

I hope everyone is doing well - I have some catching up to do!

Vonn - I have kept an eye on your journey in particular and I am so hopeful that donor #3 is your lucky fit!!


----------



## beekay

Oh and.....LINES!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0956.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0958.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0959.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TTC74

Beekay - that is great news! I'm so happy to hear that you got your BFP. After everything you must've gone through with dh, you deserve it!


----------



## terripeachy

Busy week around here. Sorry I've been MIA.

beekay-Congrats! 

MsRipple-So sorry to hear about your kitten, and I'm going to agree that the neighbors probably had something to do with it. Stupid neighbors. I feel really bad for your other little kitten. I have two kittens living under my shed. I fed them twice, and then they were gone for a while and there was a dead bird near the shed. I thought their stray mom moved them to a new location, but I saw them playing this morning. They are cute, but I really don't need stray cats around. There are plenty of owned cats in the 'hood that can kill any disgusting, dirty rodents that might be lurking.

Vonn-Well, at least you and DH have one donor in common. Why is he giving them bad names? Can you give an example? Fatty patty? That's not cool, either way, because she may be your ticket to parenthood. You just never know.

penelope/Vonn-Yes, the tickets were purchased on Tuesday morning. it's official. Chopped is a cooking show where they have four contestants. The show gives them four random food items and they have to make an appetizer. For example, they could give frog's legs, gummy worms, marshmallow fluff and chicken in a can. They make their meals, and whoever has the worst meal is chopped and doesn't move on to the entree round. Then they receive four new ingredients and make dinner, then four new, and they make dessert. I love it because the food usually looks pretty good, even though I can't imagine what it tastes like. BUT NOW I CAN!! They have four chefs cooking at this rooftop restaurant (apparently), and the participants get to judge the food, and see who gets chopped. Because I'm fancy, we get to enter 30 minutes in advance. Not sure what we will be doing in that 30 minutes, but who cares?! I'll get to see my favorite tv chefs. I can.not.wait.

neener-Hopefully you can get some answers regarding your fertility in the upcoming weeks. That's great that you guys were able to sell your properties. A lot of people put their houses up in spring/summer. A new beginning!

Wish2-I think your parents are in town this weekend, so have fun!!! The man-card/man cave thing was confusing to me at first too. However you worded it didn't make sense, but after the explanation I get it. Men are so random in their behavior. Sometimes they are the biggest wusses, and other times they are so into being a man. Whatevs...

Have a great weekend, chicas. <3


----------



## Taurus8484

Congrats Beekay xx nice strong lines too!!


----------



## penelopejones

Yay, line porn! Congrats, Beekay! Ahh. Nothing better than line porn. ;) 

Terri, that sounds awesome. I've been watching Chopped continuously while I'm at home with Frankie (it's either that or HGTV) and I always wish I could eat the food! Do you know what chefs are going to be there? Are they celebrity chefs or just random chefs from around town? Like will you see Aaron or Alex or someone? 

Vonn, I hope you find a donor you like. I guess the thing to keep in minds it that genes are part of the picture but they aren't everything! I sometimes look at my daughter and I'm like, where did she come from? Not just in terms of looks, (although I don't think she really looks that much like me or DH), but personality wise she is definitely her own person and is nothing like DH or I. Your little one will be his/her own person and you will love him/her regardless! 

Little Frankie is 11 weeks and (knock on wood) I think I'm finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. I had his tongue tie re-revised today as it had partially grown back. I've gotten him sleeping on his own at least some of the time instead of wearing him, and he just generally seems a bit happier. DD has taken advantage of these months and has basically gotten used to ransacking the house and doing her own thing while I'm nursing Frankie or otherwise preoccupied with him. Time to build some structure back into our lives!


----------



## Vonn

Beekay--you have had some drama in your life! From cancer to :bfp: Congrats to you on that! Enjoy every minute. :cloud9: Thanks for coming back to share the good news. H & H 9 months to you! And thanks for the nice wishes...I hope to end up like you sometime soon.

Penelope--that's great that Frankie is starting to adjust/feel better!

Terri--that event sounds so cool. I love that you said, "Because I'm fancy..." Ha! That cracked me up. In terms of examples of donor negativity, DH said one donor seemed to have a little white trash in her. Yikes, not nice!

Wish--how's it going with the visitors?

AFM--well, today I went for a walk with DH. He was yammering away and kinda missed a turn we normally take as we walk around a lake near our condo. I pointed (as in turn left) so I wouldn't interrupt him. He looked that way but didn't actually start walking in that direction. I did, and our feet got tangled up. I fell hard on the asphalt. I scraped up my wrists, knees, and elbows. My thumb hurts, as does my toe. Apparently, I did not brace my fall very well because I hit my face...scrapes on my cheekbones, chin, and little spot on my nose. Can you imagine?!?!?! :haha: I felt like I was 100 years old; I wasn't sure if I was going to be able to get up. I was able to walk home, it really wasn't that bad. Humiliating, of course, because we were close to a beach filled with people. :blush: DH felt horrible and cleaned all my wounds when we got back. He's been very sweet about it. It was only a little bit his fault. LOL. Then, I stupidly had plans to go to yoga with my sister & I did. Couldn't do anything using my wrists, my knees, or my toes. DUH, that's almost everything!:dohh:


----------



## Neener

Thanks for the well wishes, everyone!

I think the hysteroscopy went well. The Dr. said that the lining was thick and they removed it and sent it to pathology. Crazy considering the fact that I was on day 10 of my cycle and I had a full 7 day period before the procedure. Seems like there could have been polyps inside the lining. I've read about women on the forums with thin lining, so now I'm searching Dr. Google for answers about thickened lining. Seems like it can be caused by estrogen dominance - which makes sense considering my progesterone level was abissmal the last time it was checked. Would also explain my recent weight gain, fatigue, headaches, and hair loss that I just assumed was due to older age/stress. Have a followup in a couple weeks to review hormone levels and the plan with my regular Dr. (as well as find out about DH's analysis). The good news was that the cyst they found the last time was gone. Looks like we start trying naturally starting next week. I'm excited to reorder some OPKs and see if I actually ovulate now that we are off to a fresh start. Wonder how long I've had this issue and if the last 12 months of us TTC was for naught.

Wish - DH works in IT - does system admin kind of stuff. He's had lots of leads/interviews already so hope he lands something in the next couple of weeks. Hope you're enjoying your weekend!

Vonn - hope your cycle comes soon. I can totally relate to sitting around waiting for the witch to show. So sorry about your fall :-( Glad the injuries were minor (egos recover quickly) 

Beekay! Welcome back and a million congrats on your BFP! Thanks for sharing with us. So glad DH is doing okay - I can't imagine the stress and worry that put you both through. 

Terri - I'll be crossing my fingers that you get to meet your favorite judges. DH and I watch chopped from time to time...we love Zakarian and Samuleson the most, but they are all really good.

Tomorrow DH and I are traveling to LA to for his 2nd cousins college graduation party and, coincidentally, I have a cousin in LA and her birthday is Sunday so we will get to see her too. Looking forward to nice road trip get away. Would be nice if we could actually TTC, but alas that will have to wait. 

Enjoy your weekend ladies!


----------



## terripeachy

Penelope-yeah the chefs that are on tv will be there. I'm not really sure if some of them are competing or some other chefs but it'll still be amazing I'm sure. Glad Frankie is getting better at 11 weeks. It's an adjustment for all. 

Vonn-oh no! Scratches on your face as an adult are the worst. Glad your DH helped you clean them up and I hope you can get back to using all of your vital limbs soon. When I said 'because I'm fancy..' That means I had to pay extra to go in early. No gen pop here. I'm above the fray. Oh, and the comment your DH made made me laugh a little, BUT, the people who are always pregnant seem to be those type of people, so that might not be a bad thing. Ha! 

Neener- glad your cyst was gone and everything seems ok. I'm sure you and DH will find sometime to BD if you want to. :winkwink:

Enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## penelopejones

Just a quick photo of Frankie, who finally seems happy! (Most of the time). 
Hope everyone has a good weekend! It is one million degrees here so we spent the afternoon playing with the kiddie pool and hose on the front porch. Penelope, Frankie, and I all managed to take long naps, too! Yay for sleep. 

Sorry about the accident, Vonn! It is always funny to me how much more those things hurt as an adult. Are kids tougher or just used to getting scraped up a lot? Last time I had a skinned knee I was in pain for a week! 

I hope you can figure out the hormone stuff, Neener! I know that makes the difference for a lot of people with TTC.
 



Attached Files:







happy frankie.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lee37

Beekay - Congrats!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


Terri - you are always doing the most amazing and fun stuff! Have a great time at chopped, hope the food is awesome!

I'm still getting caught up on everything but wanted to say a quick hello. I'm 6 months (as of sat) and gained 8 lbs this month..woah!! :haha:


----------



## PearlD

Hey all. Know it's been a while, but things have been crazy. Ethan went from not crawling to crawling like a speed demon, to pulling himself up on the furniture, to standing up in his crib, to now cruising the furniture in less than 3 weeks. My hair is turning even grayer than it already is. And then we found out about a week ago that my Mom has cancer, and she had to undergo a 5 hour surgery to remove part of her bowel and to have a complete hysterectomy. We're waiting on a 2nd opinion about what's next.

But I finally found some time and just wanted to stop in and say hi.

Vonn - So sorry to hear about the 2nd donor. The right one is out there for you, I know it! Good luck. And sorry to hear about your accident - it's nice that your hubby took care of you afterward.

Spud - I know this is totally late, but your glitter story made me laugh so hard. I think my co-workers were wondering what was wrong with me.

PJ - Frankie is adorable - love the smile.

Terri - Congrats on the new job. Have fun with the Chopped experience.

Beekay - I'm new here, but I always love looking at lines. Congrats and H & H 9 months.

MsR - I am so very sorry about your cat. I don't have a cat, but I have 2 dogs, and I know that if someone intentionally hurt them, I would probably wind up in jail.

Hi to everyone else!

AFM, my FSH and E2 were great, but after 2 weeks of waiting for the results, my AMH came back at .221 - which is less than half what is was before. I thought I would be upset, but at this point, I don't think I was surprised, so I was able to make my mind up right away that I'm not going to waste my time trying with my own eggs and am just going to move on the FET in the fall. 

Take care everybody.


----------



## TTC74

I can understand that, Pearl. I'm in a similar boat. I have AMH of .23. I'm going to try one more medicated IUI cycle. After that, I'm going to start a special savings account and start stashing money away for donor egg IVF abroad. It will be tough on DH and I financially, but not nearly as tough as accepting that there will be no LO in our future.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all!

real quick...

vonn - glad you're able to narrow down your options pretty quickly this time. I hope this one turns out to be the one!! Today (b/c it's cyclical apparently), i'm rethinking the DE decision. I kinda want to do it now. But I know it's too expensive for us. I'm just really sad about most likely not being able to carry our baby. It's something I need to accept and get over and I thought I was closer than I guess I am.
Also, i'm sorry about your digger! That's totally me!! I'm beyond clumsy.

terri - you so fancy! that show sounds great so I can see it being really cool live and being able to participate by tasting stuff. I'd love to do something like that for Masterchef.

beekay - welcome back! congrats on the strong lines and BFP! I'm so sorry about your DH's cancer but it sounds like you both are doing well now. Woohoo!

neener - ohhhh, keep us posted on the results. I hear you about the low AMH. I don't think medicated IUI will help us but it's worth a few shots. We are also looking into adoption as an option to create our family.

PJ - Frankie is adorable!! look at that smile!! I'm glad you're turning a corner with him and his uncomfortable belly. 

My visit with the folks was great - we packed a lot into the week they were here. DH was wonderful - did all the cooking and such for the BBQ we had with family and friends on Sunday, made an awesome potato salad and dessert. He was a machine. 
Oh, and no BFP. On to Letrozole as soon as it gets approved by the insurance company. Which hasn't happened yet and I need to start the meds either tonight or tomorrow. So if it's not approved by then, we have to skip this cycle. I'm so tired of the uphill battles...ugh.


----------



## MsRipple

Hi ladies, just touching base. Wish, sorry no bfp, looking forward to hearing about your medicated cycle!

We had our RE appointment and all but my thryoid hormones looked pretty good (AMH and FSH were both good and FSH was lower than it was when I last tested 3 years ago - but I know FSH can vary quite a bit). My thyroid is still a bit off so we will be upping my synthyroid dosage. And I keep putting on weight. I've gained a ton of weight this year. Ugh, yeah, that's probably the worst part. 

No plans for us to try anything ttc wise before my husbands surgery next month - the likelihood of anything working is zero or as close to zero as it could be and the medicine my husband is on has killed his sex drive. So fingers crossed that tese procedure in july works. If it does then we are planning to do an ivf cycle a month or so later.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Ugh...sorry about the BFN. What a bummer. At least you had a nice time with your family. Sounds like you got a lot done. Fun times, fun times.

MrsR.-Sorry about your thyroid, and hopefully your husband's surgery is just the ticket.

penelope-So glad Frankie is turning a corner. i'll keep my fx that his happiness remains. Love the picture.

AFM-not a whole lot going on. The countdown to NM is almost on, and I haven't done one bit of laundry, put out my tanks for traveling, etc..In fact, the stupid moto. shop wouldn't return my calls for an oil change, but finally I called the service manager and he called me back, finally. He told me that a lot of people have left the shop and the phone system hasn't been upgraded so no one can check messages. What a mess. Anyway, my appt. is early next week, and I leave Saturday. That is cutting it super close, so hopefully my bike will not have any issues when they change the oil and do an inspection. That's the latest..have a great evening everyone. :hugs:


----------



## beekay

Wish2 - Sounds like such a nice family weekend :thumbup: Sorry to hear about the BFN.....sending lots of positive vibes for the Letrozole!!

Penelope - Frankie is absolutely adorable! <3<3<3

Terri - I can't wait to hear the details about your CHOPPED experience - that sounds like such a blast! :happydance:

MsRipple - Wishing you and your husband all the best with the meds and surgery :thumbup::flower:

AFM - First ultrasound later today....I'm anxious. I think I'm only about 5w2d (calculated from Ovulation).....Dr., using LMP, thinks I'm more like 5w6d. But I'm pretty confident about the conception/ovulation dates......so I think my estimation is closer. Guess we wait and see what the scan shows. We plan to tell our parents this weekend if the scan goes as well as can be expected - but won't be telling any other friends/family for many more weeks. I never thought I would be so on-edge....any tips for learning to RELAX during this trimester?! :dohh:

Have a great day everyone! :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

so fun!! I'll be thinking of you as you are traipsing across the US! just be freakin careful!!

oh no worries on the BFN - I mean, come on. :) reality.

vonn - AF yet? did you decide on #3 yet?

ttc - how are you feeling? any hope for this round?

msripple - eh, enjoy this next month then! I hear you on the weight though - I gained 3lbs over vacation and could NOT get rid of it!!
I found the key, at least for me - not eating after dinner! I've literally lost 4lbs since Monday. And eating well throughout the day and such.


----------



## Wish2BMom

beekay - we posted at the same time! no tips for relaxing - just try to enjoy it b/c regardless of what things show later, you're pregnant right now! :) good luck, keep us posted!

also - I watched Chopped - pretty cool! That will be fun to be a part of, terri!


----------



## TTC74

I am actually thinking that I had a vvvfpl this morning. I am having some symptoms like dry cm (symptom for me), very emotional this morning, my temp actually came above 98 for the first time this morning, and sore bbs (but what does that ever mean given that it's also a symptom of progesterone). So, I'm hopeful. I'm REALLY hopeful.


----------



## Wish2BMom

fx'ed! I've learned that sore boobs are my go-to b/c they aren't sore at all in a BFN cycle. I hope it's the same for you!


----------



## babyangel38

Hi. I am 10 days past ovulation atarond 7dpo i noticed clear stuff leaking out of my nipples now its more white like milk when i squeeze them. They are real sensitive. I did breast feed with my first Son six years ago for a month is this a pregnancy sign?


----------



## Vonn

babyangel--:test:

ttc--darker today?

MsR--have you been symptom free previously on synthroid? If so, hopefully just an increase needed. I need mainly T3-meds to feel really good. 

Wish--I think it's expected that there's a lot of back and forth in decision-making about this, but it does make it emotionally exhausting. I have no doubt you and DH will land on what's right for you two. Is DE IVF a lot more expensive than adoption?

Terri--is the moto all in order now?!?! And you leave this Sat? I hope you have good weather! I'd love to go to the southwest. I hope you will share some photographic documentation with us! We had both cars in the shop this week. Luckily, we got out of there under $400 total, so nothing too major.

Beekay--Congrats! :bfp: Woo hoo! Awesome news!

Lee--what's the latest with you? How's the preg feeling? How are maternity clothes, do lots of strangers want to touch your belly?

AFM--I got AF after a 45 day cycle. :happydance: For some reason having it up in the air when AF would ever come back was super annoying. Probably cuz it's the only thing I had to focus on. Hopefully, this cycle will be more normal.

We decided on donor #3. We both feel good about her, but I've become less excited about the process each time we pick, for good reason, I think. Self preservation. She's currently in-cycle & will be done in early July. I have to contact the clinic again then. They won't "reserve" her for us. If she says "yes" to cycling again, then she'd get the genetic screening done. They won't do it on her now, only if she says yes to us. That will extend it two more weeks. The nurse thought we'd potentially be in Syracuse mid- to late-August. Of course I have some work obligations right around that time so I think we'd have to push it to early September. At least that's easy to do by extending the time we are on birth control pills a little bit.


----------



## TTC74

Yes. Darker today. Still not dark, mind you, but I am only 11 DPO. So, fx. I've contacted the RE about maybe getting some progesterone supplementation - just in case. I don't want to deal with yet another loss.


----------



## terripeachy

TTC-fxfx

Vonn- I leave next Saturday. The bike goes to the shop on Tuesday for last minute check up and oil change. I'm getting my clothes and supplies together this weekend so we're getting close. 

Hi to everyone else. The weekend is here and I'm ready for it. Yeah! Have a great one, ladies!


----------



## TTC74

The RE's office never got back to me which is very frustrating. All I can do is pray at this point.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Vonn

Congrats, TTC!! You could buy your own bio-identical progesterone cream and supplement in your own. Not sure how fast you could get it or if you'd be comfortable researching and self administering, but it is a possibility.


----------



## TTC74

I drove over this morning and bugged the RE. They took my beta (19) and called in my progesterone script. :thumbup:


----------



## PearlD

Congrats, TTC!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations Beekay and Ttc. Whoop whoop. It's very exciting.

Beekay - I had an early ultrasound too. By lmp I was 7 weeks. By ovulation I was 5 with 4 days. The ultrasound showed a gestational sac 4 to 5 weeks. Sorry to hear about dhs cancer. 

Neener - how are you? Thanks for asking about Seren. We ended up in the hospital with her breathing. She had a partially deflated lung, an infection on her lung and behind her heart. We've just finished a course of strong antibiotics and she is sounding better. We get her checked again on Monday. 

Vonn - yay for donor three. Third time lucky. I'm sure.

Terri - so have you quit your job? What kind of new job are you looking for. A change is great. I'm actually very envious. 

Hi Mrs ripple and wish and everyone. I'm on my phone so trying to remember what I read. Heck I'm always on my phone. 

Dh wants to keep the business. Whilst I love the income I hate being a 'single mum' because that's what I feel like. I wish I was closer in distance to my parents. Sometimes it gets me down. Sometimes I love being my own boss for 7 days a week.


----------



## Lee37

Congrats Ttc!! I'm so happy for you!!!! :cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hi Vonn - Best of luck with the new donor and glad to hear AF came along! :thumbup: 

AFM- Things are going good but apparently I have developed PUPPS, its a pregnancy rash thats like an allergic reaction. Its on my belly and is SOOO itchy! Ive got some natural things that are helping with the itch for now. Belly is getting big, 25 weeks today!


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats, TTC! 

Post bump pics, Lee! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I went with DH and the kiddos to the lake where DH's parents are building a house. We hung out on the boat dock and it was fine, except for Frankie screaming on the car ride there and back. I hate hearing him like that--makes me want to not go anywhere!


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats TTC!!

I won't be starting my job until September. I have vacation plans I need to participate in before I even tell anyone at work. Plus, I always take time off before starting a new job. Yes, I'm a brat but I'm a saver so I have that luxury. :thumbup:

I'm going to the fertility clinic tomorrow to take my extra progesterone. It's been sitting in my closet and I obviously don't need it, so I'll give it to someone who does. I hope my favorite phlebotomists are there so I can give them a quick hug and be on my way. 

My hubs and I went to the holocaust museum in DC today. I've been wanting to go since it opened and we finally made it. So sad. The people were so unsuspecting. Even the Jews that got on a boat for Cuba were not allowed entry and had to turn back. A few hundred were able to get off in other countries but the majority were killed. The museum wasn't that crowded (I guess because of the holiday), so we got to take our time and see almost everything. We're definitely going back to DC to do more sightseeing this summer/fall.


----------



## TTC74

terripeachy said:


> Congrats TTC!!
> 
> I won't be starting my job until September. I have vacation plans I need to participate in before I even tell anyone at work. Plus, I always take time off before starting a new job. Yes, I'm a brat but I'm a saver so I have that luxury. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm going to the fertility clinic tomorrow to take my extra progesterone. It's been sitting in my closet and I obviously don't need it, so I'll give it to someone who does. I hope my favorite phlebotomists are there so I can give them a quick hug and be on my way.
> 
> My hubs and I went to the holocaust museum in DC today. I've been wanting to go since it opened and we finally made it. So sad. The people were so unsuspecting. Even the Jews that got on a boat for Cuba were not allowed entry and had to turn back. A few hundred were able to get off in other countries but the majority were killed. The museum wasn't that crowded (I guess because of the holiday), so we got to take our time and see almost everything. We're definitely going back to DC to do more sightseeing this summer/fall.

I love DC! Seeing the bill of rights and constitution moves me. And, the holocaust museum touches my soul. The room of shoes killed me!


----------



## Spudtastic

Lee - oh how frustrating. Do they keep an extra eye on you now?

Terri - I find anything to do with the holocaust so heartwrenching. When I was a tour guide in Europe I visited Auswitch Birkenau, Mathausen and Dachau. I visited Warsaw and went to the old ghetto. I also got to go to see Anne Franks secret amnex. I cried every time I went to these places. I got books too, stories of survivors. I'm extremely grateful I got to go. It's such an important thing to remember. 
Ah now I'm sad.


----------



## beekay

Hi All,

Terri - We spent our honeymoon travelling around Germany/France and as much as I wanted to see the Dachau memorial, I just couldn't force myself to make the trip - I'm not sure I would have been able to shake the feeling for weeks afterwards!

TTC - We might be bump-buddies!! :) Yay for your BFP!! Fx for you!

AFM - Had my first ultrasound (as I mentioned, VERY early at 5w2d). They saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac - I wasn't expecting any more then that, so I wasn't disappointed. I will be back for another scan on July 7, when I will be 8+weeks and we should get to see baby and heartbeat......really can't wait for that one! Still feeling great today (5w6d)....no nausea, just some fatigue and really sore boobs *ouch* :D


----------



## terripeachy

After going to the museum, well, beforehand as well, I can't believe that some people think it never happened and is a government conspiracy theory type thing. The hardest thing for me was when we went in the section where they had the survivors explaining their experiences. I'm glad they survived, but I cannot imagine living through that. The heat, the cold, no starvation, the treatment. It was really terrible, but they are very, very lucky. I'm not sure how many survivors are still around today, but I'm thankful they made a museum and people can see/read about what happened, and I pray that it never happens again. Genocide is no joke.

beekay-Great news! I'm a huge supporter of doing the hard/right things, so even though it's tough for you, some things just have to be done, good or bad. Maybe next time.

Lee-Sorry you have that weird rash, and hopefully your natural remedies will work. At least it looks normal for pregnant ladies to touch their bellies, so you don't look like a freak rubbing your stomach all the time. How does it come about and why?


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - congrats!! Stick, little one, STICK!!! I'm glad you were able to get the progesterone too.

beekay - so happy everything is looking good and you're feeling great!

vonn - yay for choosing lucky #3! She better work! I want this part of the process to be over for you!

terri - we are definitely going to that museum the next time we get down there. I agree with you - some things, no matter how hard, you just HAVE to do. 
I'm so excited for you for your trip this coming weekend! Yes, we'll definitely need some photographic documentation! :) :bike:

lee - YES! bump pics please!! :) ttc fulfilled our digi line porn needs :) that's awful about the rash - does it just stay on your belly or does it spread?

spud - I'm so sorry about Seren's poor little lungs! I hope she's on the mend now. Poor pumpkin!

pj - sounds like you had a great Father's Day, minus Frankie's serenades ;) 

afm - last dose of Letrozole last night and had a scan this morning. I have 2 measurable follies at 18 and 13.6. I would think we'd trigger soon but I don't know if they'd want the smaller one to catch up or what. I reeeeeally hope DH's swimmers choose to embed themselves in an egg or two this month!


----------



## TTC74

Beta hcg = 70 (19 - 48 hours ago). I'm thrilled with this number. I have my first ultrasound scheduled for July 11th!


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's great!!
are you going in for another beta in 2 days? I'd think they'd want to see it reach at least over 100, right?


----------



## TTC74

I guess not. The nurse said that I was done until the first scan.


----------



## MsRipple

Congrats TTC - that is awesome!!!!

Terri - I am so envious of your summer off :)


----------



## Vonn

TTC--great beta increase!

Beekay--awesome that you got an early scan, I'm sure it was very reassuring!

Terri--the Holocaust Museum is one of the most powerful museum experiences I have ever had. Anyone who hasn't been there and goes to D.C. really must make it a priority. Auschwitz and Anne Frank's house were both incredibly moving also, maybe slightly more so because of the power of those haunting places.

GL with all your final preparations! What is the weather forecast looking like for you?

Wish--I'm glad letrozole/femara got you 2 follies! I hope they both release mature to give you the best chance possible. When do you trigger, or have you already?

Spud, Penelope, Taurus--thanks for hanging with us!

Anyone else have anything going on?

AFM--Nothing's happening for me. Just waiting. First, for the donor we want to finish her current cycle and (hopefully) agree to cycle again. Next, for the genetic screening to (hopefully) come back clean. Then, for cycles to sync. Finally, to actually start. That's a lot of waiting. But in the scheme of things it's really not that long, it just feels that way right now. More time to kick out the candida from my gut. 138 days on my diet so far! I'm proud for sticking with it this long and most of the time don't feel as though I'm going to cheat, though if it stays in the 90s for very long, I will have serious issues avoiding ice cream. Man, I love ice cream. :winkwink:


----------



## Wish2BMom

how are you feeling on the diet, vonn? I know it was taking awhile to notice any real difference in how you felt. I hope you're on the upswing now! That would help keeping me motivated.
That is a lot of waiting. Not even waiting but things, once again, have to go right. Do you have a 4th picked out just in case this woman doesn't want to do another cycle? or she fails the genetic testing?

Had another scan this morning - my lining was actually only at 4.something yesterday and it's up to 6 today. The lead follie is at 22 and the other is 14. It could definitely grow to catch up and hopefully release an egg. I hope so!! So we'll probably trigger tonight with the IUI on Thurs. I'll get my official call this afternoon, though.


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi friends!! I was excited to have a moment to read and catch up with so many of you.

Our twins are doing great! Six months old now. Boy is wiggling across the floor a bit now. We started some solids. I'm still partial breastfeeding which is hard bc they refuse a lot during the day and I have to pump. It's so challenging but lots of cuteness payoff now. I can't wait to sleep a full night one day... Going on vacation near Asheville in two weeks- a big adventure!

TTC and bk- huge congrats! Stick beans stick!

Vonn- glad things are moving forward- the waiting will be over before I know it.

Terri- that memorial is so sad but def worth it- we should not ever forget that that sh-- happens


----------



## Rainshiny

Here is some juicy cuteness... I have to admit I'm sometimes jealous of my child free friends lol...if u have free time now take advantage because all that control over your life vanishes for a while when the babes come!! Hugs to u all:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Wish2BMom

total cuteness overload, rain!! so good to 'see' you!! I'm so glad to hear that things are going well.
Yes, despite my want for a child, I do get nervous about all that we'd be giving up too. Probably why it took me so damn long to decide I was ready for a kid. I guess it's worth the sacrifice!

no trigger for me tonight - going to see what one more day + estrace does to my lining and then I'll either trigger tomorrow night for IUI on Friday OR I'll end up ovulating on my own and we'll be worked into Thursday. Hum dee dum... :coffee:


----------



## Lee37

So excited to see a couple of nice BFPS ladies!! :happydance::happydance: More to come yet and I will be here checking in to see them!:dust:

AFM Im blessed to have a mild case of this rash and I think I will be fine dealing with it naturally as is bothering me less now. It kind of feels like eczema and hives and my midwife said its a result of the stretching going on, and theres been a lot..I gained 8lbs in 4 wks :haha:.. Hope you're all having a great week!I will post a bump pic soon :flower:


----------



## penelopejones

So cute, Rain! 6 months is a fun age--but would be more fun if they slept through the night, lol! 

Good luck, Wish! 

Nothing new here. My little guy has gotten super chubby--I'm always hungry because he's eating a lot! Oh well. 

Vonn, way to go on the diet. 138 days is awesome!


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-That is amazing that you've been on your special diet for 138 days. Has it gotten easier? Do you still crave stuff or are you just not used to eating it? I really hope this donor steps in line and does what you want. hee hee. My motto towards my boss is 'just do what I say and all will be fine.' :haha:

Rain-O.M.Goodness. Those babies are just the cutest!!

penelope-I love that Frankie is fat. Babies are supposed to be chubby. Hug and love all that squishiness and fat rolls for me. <3

AFM-Saturday morning can't get here fast enough. :coffee: The weather is supposed to be great all weekend, and once we hit the midwest it's going to be hot hot, and I can't wait. I'd rather be a sweaty mess than freezing.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ditto on the hugs and kisses to the squishiness!

terri - so do you prep for your ride by listening to 'Cool Rider' from Grease 2, 'Born to Be Wild', or 'Kickstart my Heart' by Motley Crue? ;) I'm so jealous - have a GREAT time!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Hi Ladies!!! Popping in just to see if there are any more BFPs since the last time I checked in. I pop in and read every now and then, but don't ever post. Rand is 7 months old and too stinking cute. I hope everyone is doing well and is having a nice summer, so far.


----------



## Wish2BMom

geez, it's Old Home Week! Hi Lannie!! :) 
how's everything going? So glad Rand is doing well - pics please!!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--I love "old home week," ha! Have you triggered yet?

Rainshiny--beautiful, gorgeous kiddos! Thanks for popping in.

Lanfear--good to hear from you, too. I'd love to see little Rand!

Terri--safe, safe travels to you! Have a blast, you cool girl.

Lee--I'm glad the rash isn't totally driving you crazy. Bump pics soon, pls!

Penelope--chubby, happy babies are the best.

AFM--thanks all, for the cheers on the diet! It's still hard, and each season brings new things I can't have but want really badly (like ice cream or a glass of good rose in summer). I want sweets the most, but a cheeseburger on a bun with french fries (and a malt) sounds soooo good. It's really hard to measure progress. There's a lot of coming and going with symptoms and I don't know to what to attribute many of them, so it's hard to know how quickly the healing and rebalancing is taking place. I lost some weight when I started, but some pounds have crept back on. Could it be the hormones I was taking? That's sort of what I have chalked it up to, but who the heck knows, really. I know not eating the stuff I'm not eating is good for me (and for most people), so I will keep doing it as long as I am able. That's my plan now, to just keep going with it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

the hormones can definitely add on the pounds - my thighs and butt have busted out like I've already had a kid. 

triggering tonight at 9pm, IUI on Friday at 10am in MA. Then we'll leave for some fun at a concert in VT that night and a hike through NH mountains on Saturday. 3 states in two days! Yay New England! :happydance:


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish- yay for being ready for the trigger, and I'm so jealous of your upcoming trip! Our babie are taking four nap a day so it's hard to fit in hikes, although they will snooze on our daily neighborhood walk.

Vonn- your willpower is admirable. You go girl!

Lee- gla the itchiness is getting better. I didn't have that but it sounds maddening.

Spud- poor Seren! Sounds like a serious infection. How's she doing now? 
I'm a little not surprised your husband didn't want to give up his 'baby' , the business, after all...lol but I can see it's frustrating for you. Also my parents are 45 min away and that seems far sometimes. 

GL on your ride Terri! And congrats on the job!!

TTC I'm praying for you that this is the one that stays for 9 mo.

Omg well yes the babies are so worth it... Let's say my joy bucket is full! It will also be nice when they sleep more at night (I'm getting up 4 times a night to nurse them which I can sometimes sleep through) and take fewer naps so we can get out more. In another six months everything will be different all over again! Can't wait to go hiking and camping with them.


----------



## penelopejones

Wow, Rain! It must be so tough with twins. Are they on synchronated schedules or do they kind of do their own thing (especially at night?) Way to go nursing them! I remember with my daughter I loved that she napped a lot because it gave me time to get stuff done. I actually did work with her. With Frankie, I'm just not mentally able to get into it so I've done 0 work (but that's what maternity leave is for, right), but I look forward more to the times when he will be awake longer so I can get out of the house more. Thankfully he naps in his carrier and doesn't seem to mind being woken a bit and then falling back asleep if I take him out and he falls asleep in the car, but I hate disrupting his naps like that. I feel like it's not good for him. 

Good luck with the IUI, Wish! 

And hello to Lan! Was just thinking of you. 

So the BFPs/currently pregos are Lee, TTC, who else?


----------



## Rainshiny

I wanted to add that this group has been so meaningful to me and such a wonderful source of support in the TTC journey and I want to thank you all warmly for your words of encouragement the last couple years... I sincerely hope each and every one of you finds the joy you are looking for one way or another because you deserve it!!


----------



## Rainshiny

Pen- we feed them one after the other and they nap at about the same time. At night I sometimes wake one up to feed after the other but sometimes let them sleep cause I feel bad to wake them. 
It's just we rarely have them both awake and not feeding for a solid hour during the day and they don't sleep super well on the go. We do sometimes nap in the car or stroller or we'd never go anywhere. We feed a lot of formula during the day but nursing calms them down at night. I'll be weaning to more formula soon since I'm going from PT to ft next week. 

That's nice yours is still portable!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies. I haven't been on here in a while. I was told that my AMH was super low and FSH was high, so I was referred for IVF with donor eggs. This was in the beginning of April.
Well, last week AF was late and I was nauseous. I made an appointment with my OB for this past Tuesday even though I knew my risk of ectopic, but I was more scared of a BFP and MC. I didn't think I would have an ectopic. Well, Friday I start vomiting. I felt a strong pain in my right lower stomach and rectum area. I thought appendix, so we go to the ER. They confirmed that I was pregnant and betas were 12000. They sent me to u/s. She wouldn't tell me anything. I go back to my room. I was spotting, so I thought I was MCing. The doctor said it looked like a ruptured ectopic so he called in an ob surgeon who confirmed it. I had surgery early Saturday morning to remove my only open tube and my baby. The ob pre-op said she believes I was at least 6 weeks with my levels. May's AF was very light almost just spotting which I thought nothing of given my hormone levels in April. So I assets I got pregnant the cycle the doctor said I would only get pregnant with donor eggs or maybe with Gonal F. If I go by that cycle, I was 8 weeks the day of my surgery. I am going tomorrow to the ob because I feel really dizzy and nauseous when I am not laying flat. I will ask her how far along I was.

Ladies, please learn from me. Do not trust low or high hormone levels pointing towards infertility. I did, and almost lost my life because of it. My ectopic did not hurt like what I expected it to hurt.


----------



## penelopejones

Galvan, I'm so sorry. That sounds like a harrowing experience. I'm glad you are okay. Where does this leave you in terms of ttc? 

Rain, it sounds like you've got it down, managing twins!


----------



## GalvanBaby

penelopejones said:


> Galvan, I'm so sorry. That sounds like a harrowing experience. I'm glad you are okay. Where does this leave you in terms of ttc?
> 
> Rain, it sounds like you've got it down, managing twins!

Thank you. We want to try IVF as we had planned next year. We are considering donor eggs, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Lee37

Oh Galvan Im so sorry!!! :cry: Wishing you a speedy recovery and hope you will be feeling better soon. Sending big hugs :hugs:


----------



## MsRipple

Galvan - I'm so so sorry for your loss. Take care of yourself 

Wish - trigger? fingers crossed for you!

We are headed to NYC this weekend to visit my family. Have a pre op appointment and another sperm analysis in a few weeks (just in case ;) )


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-I'm so sorry to hear about your emergency surgery and that you lost your baby. I'm glad you're ok physically, but I know emotionally you must be devastated. Take care of yourself.

Rain-So nice to see you checking in on us. I think I already said it before, but it's great to see that all is well and that you are getting the hang of things. I'm sure after the next six months you'll wish you had babies again. :)

AFM-I'll try to check in from the road. In reality, I'll probably :ninja: from my phone late at night. hee hee.


----------



## Vonn

Galvan--what a terrible, heartbreaking story! :cry: Thanks for updating us, but certainly not the news we'd wanted to hear from you. To give you some kind of hope I can tell you that on another thread I'm on with ladies who are using donor eggs, there is a lady who had a double ectopic pregnancy & lost both tubes. She just had her first scan & is pregnant with a little bean settled in to the uterus. There is hope and possibility, but first you need time to grieve and heal. Take care, sweetie!

Rain--thanks for sharing the kind words. I'm so happy that your life is full of babies. It sounds hard, but also worth it. I still can't decide whether to transfer two or one. There are pros and cons both ways. I know it will be partially determined by quantity and quality of the embryos, so I'm not spending a lot of time thinking about it, but whenever I do, I have no idea which way to lean.

Wish--have a great IUI...piece of cake compared to IVF, I'm sure. My sister is doing an IUI tomorrow at 11. Her 6th and final one at her ObGyn. In my mind you two will be bump buddies!

Heading to the in-laws for the weekend. Have a good one, everyone!


----------



## Rainshiny

Oh Galvan how awful!! I'm so sorry for your loss and so glad you found it in time to save your health... That is so hard....


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thank you ladies. I went yesterday to sign to have the remains tested. I was torn between bringing the remains home with me and burying or having them tested. I really wanted to know if it was a boy or girl. The nurse requested genetic testing so I can find out. That way I can name him or her. I begged and begged God to let me get past 5w4d. He did, but this isn't what I meant. I just don't understand. I had resigned myself to using donor eggs and doing IVF next year and this happened. It just doesn't make sense and breaks my heart.


----------



## Taurus8484

TTC  congratulations xx cant wait to see scan photo

Beekay  congrats to you also

Vonn  still stalking your journeystill have everything crossed for you

Rain  beautiful.

Hello everyone else..still here and still stalking all of you

I havent posted pic in awhile..here are my cheeky monkeys
 



Attached Files:







20160625_172001.jpg
File size: 69.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## beekay

Good morning ladies :flower:

Galvan - I am so very sorry to hear of your terrible loss. I am so hopeful for you with your IVF cycle next year. Sending many positive thoughts to you in advance and wishing you all the best as your recover from this loss. :hugs:

Rainy - So nice to hear about the twins! Hope you have a great vacation and adventure with them!!

Lee - Can't wait to see your bump! Rash sounds like a nuisance - good that it's getting slowly better :thumbup:

Lanfear - So nice to see you again on here - love to see a pic of Rand!! 

Wish - Yay for trigger-day! Hope your concert and hike was a blast! :happydance:

Terri - Hope your ride was breathtaking and the weather cooperative!

TTC - Hope all is still going well for you - looking forward to your update :thumbup:

AFM - Spent three nights in a cozy little cabin in the woods in Jasper, Alberta (middle of the beautiful Rocky Mountains) - it was awesome. Had some rain, but we made the best of the non-rainy time we had with some hiking, sightseeing, etc. Wonderful to get away (back to the grind today, but I'm still basking in the pine-scented memories!!). I will officially (well by my calculations at least) be 7 weeks tomorrow :happydance: Next scan is next Thursday on July 7th. I will feel so much better once we get to see something and hear a heartbeat! Still feeling pretty well overall, definitely more tired than usual and some small bouts of nausea, but I'm practically giddy whenever I have symptoms anyways! LOL :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

galvan - I'm SO sorry for what you had to go through. What a confusing and scary ride. I am so glad that you're doing ok now and have some options for the future. I have the low AMH too so I'll definitely be on the lookout. Thank you for sharing your story. 

ttc - how are you doing?

beekay - what a great weekend! it sounds so picturesque! And I love it when it rains when camping (for a little bit). You cannot beat the sound of a rainstorm in the woods. 

terri - hope you're having a great trip! You should almost be at your destination, I think. Or at least halfway there. Enjoy!!

vonn - good luck to your sister! Does she have a plan for what's next if this IUI doesn't take?

taurus - your boys are scrumptious!!! thank you for sharing the pic!!

afm - triggered last Wed and had the IUI Friday morning before heading out for our weekend. It is NORMALLY less of a thing than IVF but hell if my cervix decided to slide up and to the left this cycle and the nurses had to try numerous times to get the catheter in! Apparently there are 2 holes in the cervix to get through and the 2nd one wasn't opening for them. They had to call in backup to get it in, but they eventually did so all is well. 
I've said on a couple of other threads - I'm going to assume this didn't work. I'll be pleasantly surprised if it did. At this point, I guess, it just feels like 'it hasn't happened yet, why would it now?' TERRIBLE, I know. And I was way more optimistic last week. Maybe b/c each scan was a goal of increasing size and there was data - now there's nothing but a test on 7/8 that will result in either true or false. I dunno.


----------



## MsRipple

Galvan - how are you doing? Thinking of you.

Beekay - sounds like an amazing, relaxing weekend!

Wish- fingers crossed! At least this is something to do while you consider other options (and hopefully you won't have to consider those other options!) Did doc give you any sense of likelihood of success?

Had a nice but hectic weekend visiting friends and family in NYC. Got a few, so when are you guys having kids from friends. The first question hit me harder than I thought it would - my cheery "I hope so"! almost gave way to some random tears but I held back. Many people who haven't struggled a little with ttc don't get how barbed this question can be, but I wish it was not the standard question to ask new couples in their thirties.


----------



## TTC74

I'm doing great. I had a teensy bit of spotting Thursday. So, I freaked out and called my RE. They had me come in for a beta and moved my US up to Thursday to make sure our little bean is in utero. They were very happy with the 409 hcg result since it was 70 just 4 days prior. I'm optimistic! They think the spotting was probably due to the progesterone suppositories.


----------



## penelopejones

Sounds promising, TTC!

MsR, I hate that question. It is like asking a single person if they have a boyfriend. 

Good luck with the IUI, Wish! 

Hi to everyone else---about to go to bed to try to squeeze in some sleep during Frankie's longer stretch. He likes to wake up between 2-7 a.m. a lot (but is getting better).


----------



## terripeachy

Checking in from ABQ!! We made it with no issues, but boy are we tired. Today we may go to the ice caves and do some sightseeing. Wherever the road takes us is where we are going!


----------



## Vonn

Terri--good to hear from you!! Glad you've made it. Have a great time. How many of you are there?

Taurus--your little guys are adorable! James has the best little squeezable cheeks. He looks like you, right? I remember seeing your pic once. Thanks for the support. I WILL get there!

TTC--only one day until you get to see your little bean!

Wish--staying sane so far? Are you doing progesterone this time? 

My sister doesn't have a plan yet for what happens if IUI #6 doesn't work. I hinted she should check out the CCRM satellite that opened in Mpls about a year ago. It's actually in the same building as her current Ob. She asked her doctor about that clinic and her Dr said good things about the Dr there. Hopefully, she'll look into going there. There are a few other clinics in town. I don't want her to go the one I went to. She's actually had some of her IUIs there because her Ob's office doesn't do them on weekends. We'll see how quickly they move. She's not as impatient as me. She's also not as old as me. :blush: Do you have a plan, if needed, beyond this cycle, Wish?

Beekay--I hope "when" I get pg I am giddy over nausea, just like you. 

Lee--I don't think we've gotten a bump pic from you yet!

AFM--I am supposed to check in with my clinic the first week of July to see if the donor we want is done with her current cycle & if so, request to cycle with her. I wish they would just put us down for wanting her and ask her if she wants to go again, but they won't do that; they make the recipient responsible for requesting once the donor's current cycle is done. Of course that means I just keep bugging them to find out if retrieval has happened yet. I just messaged my nurse to see if the donor is still set for retrieval next week. Hopefully, all is still on track.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, what a linear process! just do it all, will ya??

msripple - I hear ya, those questions hurt. We met new neighbors (or new to us) this weekend and they were talking about their kids who were graduating high school this week and asked us if we had kids. Harmless, I know, but I just said 'nope' and looked down to get my drink. DH actually was the one to pick it up and say 'not yet, if it happens, it happens' so he filled in the void that I made. Thank goodness.

ughhh, gotta go to a meeting now!

i'm sane, not reading into anything. only 5dpo so blah.
no idea what we'll do after this - adoption or another letrozole cycle.
Oh, and yes, I'm doing Crinone again. AFTER asking if I should. The nurse said I didn't have to this time b/c in IVF, there is no corpus luteum formed around the egg and that's why they have you use it then. Being that I O'ed on my own, I will have a corpus luteum. However, I had to state that I have a short LP so maybe that would help - she just said sure. So basically, I've asked for everything that I'm on this cycle. God, please let me have the biggest 'I told you so' in the history of 'I told you so's'!! :rofl:
I'm pretty sure the doc is like 'do whatever you want' at this point b/c IVF can't help. Why not try other stuff!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--I'm glad they are open to letting you make suggestions. The prev clinic I was at always acted like I was crazy when I wanted to have a say in my treatment. [email protected] idiots.

Ladies, I am going to lose my mind. I just found out the donor we wanted (3rd choice, mind you...) has decided she doesn't want to cycle again. I am just pissed. Excuse the language.
WTF!!! :dohh: WFT!!! :dohh: WTF!!! :dohh: WTF!!! :dohh:
I called DH to tell him and we chatted for a couple minutes. Then he was like, "I just need to process this a little. I'll call you later, okay?" Poor guy, he doesn't even know what to do any more. I am quickly losing confidence in this clinic. But everywhere else is more money and (generally) longer waits. I don't know how much more of this I can take. We haven't even gotten to try.


----------



## terripeachy

My riding bestie and owe t to Four Corners monument today. That is where four states meet in one spot. I have now ridden in the lower 48 states of the US. It only took me 14 years! Ha ha.

Vonn-I just want to give you a big old hug. I am so sorry, sweetie. I don't even know what to say. So, I won't says thing else. :hugs: <3


----------



## Taurus8484

Oh Vonn.....i wish i could give you one of mine....hang in there hun xx big hugs


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn :cry: wtf indeed. I'm so sorry for you and DH. :hugs: 
how much more would a different clinic be?
Have you looked at Donor Egg Bank USA? I read through their website and it seems like a pretty good deal. They seem to have a really good 'guarantee' program and financial plans to go along with it. From their site, "All egg donors undergo a rigorous screening process to ensure they are a qualified donor." May be worth checking out.


----------



## MsRipple

Ahhh Vonn so frustrating! Are the donors associated with the clinic? Do you have more backups? Maybe there are some local options?

Ttc- woohoo :). Congrats lady! 

Happy fourth all. Off to a relaxing country weekend!


----------



## penelopejones

Vonn, that sucks. :( :hugs: :hugs: It must be so frustrating (and that's an understatement).


----------



## Lee37

Oh Vonn, sorry to hear!! :nope: :hugs:
Galvan- Sorry for your loss, hope your recovery goes smoothly and you are feeling better soon. :hug:
Terri - your trip sounds like so much fun! Have a great time.:thumbup:
Wish - when Ive had all 3 BFPs its been when I was SURE there was no way, so crossing fingers and toes! 
TTC - I am so happy for you and am wishing you all the best! :happydance:

Hello to everyone else and Happy 4th of July Weekend to all of you!


----------



## beekay

Vonn - I am so sorry to hear about your donor - I can't imagine how frustrating this must be for you and DH :(


----------



## Neener

Hi ladies - Man o man the last month has been a whirlwind. Hope everyone's having a fun and relaxing July 4th.

PJ - Frankie is such a cutie. I love those cheeks! Thanks for sharing!

TTC - A million congrats to you! I was stalking the thread to see how things were progressing for you. So happy for you and DH! Wish you a happy and healthy nine months!

Galvan - so so sorry for your loss and for such a traumatic experience. Grateful that you are okay. Hope you can take some time to heal physically and emotionally. :hugs:

Spud - that's so scary to hear how intense Serene's infection was. Poor baby girl. Hope she's all better now. So many mixed feelings about keeping the business. I know how time consuming and challenging it can be, but also rewarding to work for yourself. Hope you can find a good balance sometime soon.

Beekay, Lee and other Pregos I've missed - how are you feeling? Hope you have enough symptoms to feel reassured but not so much as to be bothered by them.  Hope your rash is feeling better, Lee.

Rain - talk about adorbs! Such cuties you have! Thanks for stopping by while you've got your hands full.

Hi Lan! So nice to hear from you. It's a nice reminder of all the success stories from this thread.

Taurus - your boys are so cute! Can't believe how big and grown they are - especially compared to your avatar pic. So sweet of you to track this thread after all this time.

Wish - so excited for this medicated round! Fingers and toes are all super crossed for you. You're so close to testing!

Ms R - glad to hear you had fun in NYC. I totally hear you on the "kids" question. Now that DH and I have been married almost 2 years it seems like everyone thinks its fair game to start asking.

Terri - Thanks for checking in from your road trip! I've been to Albuquerque and Santa Fe - beautiful cities. How's the weather - is NM affected by the crazy heat wave the SW is having right now? Stay safe on your rides - enjoy every minute of it!

Vonn - I just don't even know what to say. So heartbroken for you. It's just really not fair at all. :cry::hugs: 

AFM - take a seat ladies, this is going to be long - and probably boring, but I really appreciate the outlet and you "listening" and providing support. So after a lovely weekend in Los Angeles 3 weeks ago, we came home to find out that my SIL had a severe headache and a strange episode that sounded like a convulsion. She had been having issues with her left leg/foot for a few months to the point that she developed a limp and had weakness and tingling. We thought it was a herniated disk or pinched nerve but when I heard about the convulsions/headaches I knew it was serious. She went to the ER that night and the next morning we find out it's brain cancer. After several more tests and a biopsy they confirm its lung cancer w mets to brain and adrenal glad. Talk about devastating. She's only 45 years old otherwise healthy and never smoked a day in her life. She's a canadian citizen working at the university with a J-1 visa and living on graduate student housing. Her work contract expires in 3 months so now in addition to sorting out all her health issues, DH and I are trying to figure out her disability benefits, immigration status, insurance coverage while also finding housing for her and my in-laws. Needless to say DH is overwhelmed. SIL completed 10 days of radiation therapy for the brain tumors that her doctors were feeling optimistic about and she'll start targeted cancer therapy medications in 3 weeks. I lost my mom to lung cancer 3 years ago so this is surfacing up some emotional baggage of my own through all this. I want to be positive and supportive, but having seen what my mom went through, it's hard not to be jaded :-(

During this time DH landed a job at one of the big tech companies (I have no idea how he kept it together during his interviews). They completed the background check so in the next couple of weeks he should get the written offer and official start date. I'm glad he's had the time off to be with this family, but it makes me nervous that we are betting on a verbal offer.

Also at the same time of all this was our follow-up with RE after the hysteroscopy. DH's sperm count was ok, but motility was only 8%. This could have been a bad sample because of all the stress DH was under that week and he wasn't really sleeping or eating during that time. He's supposed to follow-up with another sample and urologist to find out more about what's going on, but we are going to wait for his new insurance to kick in. In the meantime he's taking his vitamins. RE suggested we move straight to IVF but because I think DH's new insurance offers fertility benefits and my current insurance doesn't we decided to do one round of IUI with Clomid and trigger and then move to IVF. I also just wanted to try a more conservative route once before committing to IVF. RE doesn't really know why I don't ovulate on my own because she doesn't think I have PCOS - so could be due to my weight or low AMH, or maybe both.

So I've taken the 5 days of Clomid - RE started be at a higher dose of 100mg. We went in this morning for my scan and I had 3 follies: 19, 16, and 10 with a few more under 10. Supposed to OPK tomorrow and if it's not positive, trigger tomorrow night and go in for IUI Thursday. (If it is positive, no trigger and IUI on Wednesday). So crazy to go from not ovulating to PUPO in 3 weeks. Originally Dr. said there was only 10% chance of this round working which I'm ok with. But today when the Dr. saw 3 follies, he was obligated to tell us there was very very very low chance of triplets and DH's eyes almost fell out of his head.:haha: Little nervous about OPK bc I haven't actually seen a true positive before so I hope I don't misread it. Dr. specifically told me to use Clearblue which is strange because they didn't tell me to start on a specific day so it will be the first day testing this cycle. And of course I have important work meetings both Wed and Thursday so need to figure out a good excuse to move some meetings around. Hope people at work aren't getting suspicious.

Phew - thanks again for reading if you stuck around to the end. After everything we dealt with the past couple of weeks things have been put into perspective. Hug your loved ones extra tight.


----------



## TTC74

Neener - sorry about all the stress your family has been through. That is fantastic news about the 3 follies, though! I'm keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## penelopejones

Neener, so sorry about your SIL. That's such devastating news. I hope for the best for her and your family. 

The three follies sound promising though! I think I probably already mentioned that my DH's sample was crap and when I went in for the IUI they asked if we even wanted to go through with it. Low motility, concentration, and morphology... but we did it anyway and that's how Frankie was conceived. So the odds don't tell you everything. Good luck!


----------



## Neener

Thanks, TTC & PJ! Really appreciate the kind words and support.

Yes, PJ - I thought of you and the other IUI ladies from here when the Dr. told us our odds. It would be great if this does the trick!


----------



## Wish2BMom

neener - wow, girl - you've gone through the wringer lately!! You sound like you're keeping your head in a good place, though. I'm so sorry for your SIL. My cousin is going through cancer treatment right now from skin cancer that met'ed to his neck lymph node. And we lost my MIL a couple yrs ago from breast cancer that ended up metting to the brain. It's such a shitty, shitty disease. I hope she comes out of it successfully - she's lucky to have you all supporting her. 

ttc - how are you feeling??

lee - thank you! I'd love to have a pleasant surprise. :flower: how are you feeling? 

vonn - how are you doing, hon? :hugs:

spud - how's little Seren feeling? I hope tons better. 

everyone else - always wondering how everyone is doing! PJ - little Frankie Blankie? ;)

afm - today is 11dpo and I'm feeling fairly normal. I'd normally start AF today but I'm on Crinone so I'll probably last until Fri. Over the weekend, I wasn't feeling 100% normal, some cramping and localized pains in the uterus, hoping it was implantation. My boobs are fine, though - not really sore at all. Since that's my been my tell-tale sign, I'm a little torn in thinking this could be positive. But I know some people have had completely different signs for different pregnancies, so we'll see. 
As zen as I was last week, now this is the crazy week. :)


----------



## penelopejones

Wish, when do you test? I never felt any symptoms that early myself... who knows? 

Frankie was doing a lot better for a bit, but then he got a bad cold and has been feverish and fussy. I took him to the doctor Sunday, and his fever was 102, but they couldn't get a good look in his little ears so didn't want to diagnose an ear infection... He is still feeling hot off and on and isn't sleeping well due to his stuffy, runny nose. If it's not one thing, it's another! But P has adapted to being a big sister and is starting to interact with him more. Overall, things are getting a bit easier.


----------



## Wish2BMom

My test is Friday morning at 7:35. I'm not going to test early (I say that now...). I hope not much means something. We'll see!

oh those wonderful little newborn immune systems! takes time to build up! poor little guy!


----------



## Vonn

Neener--what tragic news about your SIL. But, good news on your end with the 3 follies. I hope the timing and the IUI work out perfectly and you can have some wonderful news.

TTC--hope you are doing well!

Penelope--poor Frankie. And poor you, I'm sure you are exhausted! Good to hear Penelope is warming up to her lil bro.

Wish--not too long until Friday morning, just a couple days! Your cramping/pain sounds promising (!), but I will try not to encourage the symptom spotting too much. You are doing great!

AFM--thanks for the support, ladies. It means so much to be able to share my constant bad news with you all and just get love back. :kiss: You are all life-savers to me. I'm torn about what to do next. I called one local clinic to ask more questions, but they haven't called me back. I started looking foreign clinics up, but I'm hesitant to jump back into the feverish research mode. I had felt so good about our decision and it exhausts me just thinking about opening it all up again. I checked a couple clinics in Czech (Reprofit and Zlin) and it seems like they give you almost no info about the donor, only their birth year and blood type. I also looked at Serum in Greece and they provide more info (height, weight, hair color, eye color, cultural and education background). None of them seem to provide pics, esp not both child/baby and adult, like CNY-FC does. It's hard to give that up. And the opportunity to choose your own donor, not be assigned. I should look more into US egg banks, but the info I found previously indicated higher pricing. UGH. I'm so tired of all this. But then I see a baby remember what it's all for! :wacko:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Vonn, I totally hear you. I really hate that money is such a driver in this whole thing, but it is what it is. I think about that every time I go to start looking into adoption. It can just rake you over the coals financially. And there are SO MANY children that need a home, I don't get it. So I feel you - this whole process is daunting at so many turns. I'm totally here for you. :hugs:

In fact, I've been entertaining DE yet again - the cost could be a fraction of an adoption, I'd get to carry my own, 1/2 DH's, baby and have all of those experiences. I may float this by DH again. I'm not ready to let go of trying with my own body just yet.

speaking of - I think I'm out. I have no symptoms at all and it's 12dpo - I couldn't possibly feel more normal. I almost didn't use my Crinone this morning but figured it's only another 2 days, why not. And I have a girls weekend this weekend so I would prefer to get AF after that!


----------



## TTC74

Vonn and Wish - I totally get the financial concerns. I've been struggling with those myself. As you know, I was en route to DE IVF if I hadn't had this BFP (and hopefully this little bean sticks!) 

AFM - I'm doing well. Having a few symptoms like sore bbs and a touch of nauseau (so far I've been blessed by relatively ms free pregnancies). I am nervous about my upcoming US on Monday, though. I will be 7 weeks. In my last pregnancy, the baby stopped growing at 6+1. I'm hoping, begging, and praying for a good outcome this time.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ttc - I hope that your ongoing symptoms mean good things!! FX'ed that everything looks lovely on Monday! btw, I love your ticker re: the size of the peanut - so clever!


----------



## Vonn

TTC--I look forward to you having a great scan next week!

Wish--Here's to hoping Friday morning turns into the best day ever. Regarding DE IVF, I could never get out of my heart the strong desire to carry a baby. Thank goodness donor eggs exist! I hope your DH can be on the same page with you, when you make your final decision.

AFM--DH and I talked last night. He isn't quite ready to find a new clinic yet. He really doesn't want to lose the opportunity to select our donor. I can understand where he's coming from, plus I am not keen on starting the research process again. the options are either keep taking a chance on this clinic, or pay more money and/or get less info about the donor. I asked our nurse about a couple more donors. One has decided not to cycle anymore. The other may cycle again, she needs to call in and confirm. We are once again waiting. Hopefully, we will get an answer within a couple days.


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - DH and I were watching 'Vice' last night, have you ever seen it? They were talking about a new procedure that helps people with gut problems and they are doing it at the Mayo Clinic! They said 'gut' and 'Minnesota' and I thought of you! :) It was actually pretty cool, but sounds disgusting - it's a Fecal Transplant. They take other people's poop, process it and put it into your colon or intestine. The thought process is that though we excrete bad bacteria, we also lose a lot of the super good bacteria when we BM. And if we can turn that around and reapply it to the body, it is like a probiotic for them and helps with certain gut issues. They have like a 90%+ success rate of it helping people!! 
Anyway - your weird gross topic for the day. Like how I thought of you? :)

I'm glad you and DH came to an agreement to move forward. I'm sad you're still waiting. The right one will come around, everything will fall into place and you'll be PUPO. We just need for that to happen sooner than later!


----------



## Lee37

TTC - MS is a good sign!! Ive had it off and on throughout since about the same time frame. :thumbup:


----------



## Vonn

Terri--we miss you, how's the trip going?!?! Hope you are having a blast!

Lee--bump pic!!

Wish--how are you feeling on test day? Leaning one way or the other? Can't wait for your results!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, it's a negative. I haven't had the call yet but I started spotting last night, more this morning. And I took 2 tests - one last night and one with fmu at about 3am and both were stark white. ah well...on to DE!


----------



## Vonn

Aww, dang it! I'm sorry, hun. It may not be a shock, but it always stings. :hugs:

I am excited for you that you seem sure of next steps, and I'm THRILLED that you'll be joining me on the DEgg IVF route! We WILL get there. I've gotten some interesting recs from the ladies on the Inconceivable and Beyond thread, so let me know if/when you are ready to dive into clinic research and decisions. :flower:


----------



## Fezzle

I'm so sorry I haven't been keeping up with everyone- I do pop in some times but don't post often.

We've been NTNP- AF came back last month and we've BDed three times, but not at any particular times or with any ovulation kits- and I just got a faint positive today! My boobs have been feeling pregnant all week so decided to test since we're going on holiday today. This was just an afternoon wee- I have no idea how many dpos I would be since I don't know when I ovulated so I don't know if it's a good or bad line! I am going to try not to freak out about testing, but only cautiously optimistic since we had an early mc and a CP before Freya. The good news is that I'm ovulating though, and without Clomid, or even trying, so hopefully that means if this one doesn't work out, we have a good chance of having another baby.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2115.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Fezzle

Also-

So glad to see picture updates of the babies! 

Congrats to all the pregnant ladies!

Good luck to those of you going the DE route :hugs:

terri- hope you had a great trip!


----------



## TTC74

Fezzle said:


> I'm so sorry I haven't been keeping up with everyone- I do pop in some times but don't post often.
> 
> We've been NTNP- AF came back last month and we've BDed three times, but not at any particular times or with any ovulation kits- and I just got a faint positive today! My boobs have been feeling pregnant all week so decided to test since we're going on holiday today. This was just an afternoon wee- I have no idea how many dpos I would be since I don't know when I ovulated so I don't know if it's a good or bad line! I am going to try not to freak out about testing, but only cautiously optimistic since we had an early mc and a CP before Freya. The good news is that I'm ovulating though, and without Clomid, or even trying, so hopefully that means if this one doesn't work out, we have a good chance of having another baby.

Great news! Congratulations. I'll be keeping positive thoughts for you. 

I've got an US on Monday. I'll be 7 weeks. Praying for a good steady heartbeat. So far I haven't gotten that far. So, if things go well Monday, I'll feel super optimistic.


----------



## Vonn

Fezzle--that sure is a :bfp:! Congrats! Hope all is going well with little Freya, she sure is a cutie. Keep us updated.


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Fezzle.....13 month age gap.....your a brave woman lol....Freya is gorgeous xx


----------



## penelopejones

Wow, Fez! DH and I haven't even done the deed since Frankie was born, to be honest. I mean, he is up every few hours still and I'm exhausted all the time, and he is sleeping in our room so we'd have to go have a quickie in the bathroom or something. (99% sure we are done with 2 kids at any rate). You are brave indeed! 

Ugh, sorry about the BFN Wish. And Vonn, so sorry that you are still playing the waiting game. So frustrating, but I hope it will work out soon. 

Good luck with the scan, TTC. Will be thinking about you!


----------



## Lee37

YAY Fezzle!!!!! :bfp::happydance: What a blessing and awesome surprise!

TTC - I am so excited for you for monday. Nothing like hearing that heartbeat for the 1st time! <3 Im sure you cant wait!!! :happydance:

Wish- Sorry to hear about the BFN :cry: Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Checking in I'm in Arkansas trapped in a storm system. Yesterday we rode in 7 hours of lightening and rain for three. This morning it's already storming so another day of rain I suppose unless we can get in the middle and stay there. 

Wish2-sorry about the bfn. :hugs:

TTC-looking forward to your scan

Fezzle-thanks for stopping by!

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--stay safe! Have a great rest of the trip.

Fezzle--is the line getting darker??? This is exciting!

ttc--have a great scan tomorrow.

Wish--good weekend getaway?

AFM--just waiting to hear back if the donor we are interested in is going to cycle again. Trying to cheer my sister on to the next step she needs to do for her infertility. She did 6 IUIs with Femara at her ObGyn's (that is all they will do). Early on I had suggested a bunch of tests I thought she should have done, but the Ob brushed them off and told my sister that she seems healthy and can't figure out why she's not getting pg. This has made my sister feel like an RE won't be able to help her anymore than her Ob could, which is totally wrong. I'm so annoyed, but am trying not to be the bossy, overbearing older sister (which I can totally tend to do). I want her to move on already and get a Dr that really knows infertility. She shouldn't have stuck with this Ob for so long and now she's reluctant to move on and I just want to tell her that she didn't do herself any favors by doing the same exact thing 6 times & not insisting on basic tests. The Dr didn't even check her AMH, do a baseline ultrasounds to check ovarian reserve, test prolactin or vitamin D....really standard checks... I am getting all worked up! I need to chill out about her situation, but I want to fix it. :wacko:


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - ugh! I'd be frustrated too. I'm sure you want to infuse your sister with all the knowledge about infertility that you've acquired. I hope she changes her mind and moves on to an RE soon! 

Fx your choice for a donor decides to cycle again and they notify you quickly!


----------



## Lee37

Hi Ladies! Hope you all are having a great weekend. Here is my 28 weeks bump pic. Officially in my 7th month and 3rd trimester!


----------



## penelopejones

Cute bump, Lee! 

Vonn, I can see why you'd be frustrated, especially knowing what you know about infertility... hopefully your sister will get moving and find an RE who can help. It would be awful if something relatively simple and fixable were the culprit and she'd wasted so much time! Hopefully she'll figure it out.


----------



## Vonn

Lee--sooooo cute!!! Perfect little beach ball!!!! Thanks for sharing the pic. 

Penelope--thanks for sticking around for all the support. It means a lot.


----------



## Fezzle

I got a 'Not Pregnant' on a digi this morning so I think it's another CP- we're a but disappointed but it's not like the fear of wondering if we'll ever be parents and we're encouraged for number 2 now!


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry to hear Fezzle xx


----------



## beekay

Good Morning All :flower:

Fezz - I do hope the digi is just slow on the result and it's not the CP you suspect - fx for you!

Lee - You look fantastic! Happy third trimester! :thumbup:

Vonn - Hope your sister gets things sorted out with the RE soon and you hear back from your donor about her next cycle!

Terri - Hoping you get some clear skies soon :thumbup:

TTC - Thinking about you today.....you WILL hear/see that amazing little heartbeat :happydance::flower::happydance:

AFM - Had my second ultrasound on Thursday....I was so very anxious! My calculations put me at 8w2d on the day of the scan. I measured at 8w5d - what a relief! :happydance: We also got to see the tiny fluttering heartbeat which measured at a strong 178bpm - it's so amazing how FAST those little hearts pump in these early stages! Just waiting to hear back from my Dr. now with regards to setting up my next appointment and finding out when next scan will take place, etc. Really pleased that things are looking good so far - fx for rest of this first trimester!


----------



## Wish2BMom

lee - super cute bump!! you look awesome!! 

beekay - that's so wonderful that your scan was so good! congrats! 

pj - yes, so many thanks for sticking around and cheering us on!

fez - WOW! I want to congratulate you still, I'm hoping the digi just didn't catch up yet. Will you test again? Either way, I'm glad you're now encouraged to have #2. And Freya is adorable! you must be having so much fun. 

terri - glad you got home safely!! peachy needs a break! :) what's your next adventure now? prepping for the marathon or something in between?

ttc - good luck at your scan! I hope everything looks amazing and you can finally make it past this stage!

vonn - I hear you on wanting to fix your sister's situation. What is her hesitation with calling an RE? b/c her doc hasn't outright recommended it? or does she just not think b/c they didn't say anything was wrong, then no one else will? Perhaps stating it in a not-too-'fix it' way to her like "they don't test for XX at a regular OB and that's a pretty common and fixable issue that you could potentially have - why not give these folks a call and see?" Maybe hearing that her blocks could be easy to fix will at least get her in the door. THEN they can determine what's finally going on and her eyes might open.
When do you expect to hear if your choice is going to have another cycle? not to pressure her, but we need some eggs here. And thank you for the research offer. My current clinic does DE as well, so I'm setting up appts to talk to my RE. I would like to stay with them since my insurance considers them a Center of Excellence and I get a big discount on the bills. We still need to figure out if we'll go fresh or frozen. Again with the choices. 

Fresh = may give us more eggs to work with but we have to find a lawyer, pay for screening, compensate the donor (which can vary in cost), hire an agency, pay for her meds OOP (which should be minimal, definitely way less than my cost), and I'm pretty sure you can't finance this since the costs are all going in various directions

Frozen = don't have to line up my cycle with anyone, find lawyers, pay for her meds OOP, and we can finance it. The donors have already been screened and provided their eggs. But I only get 6 for a flat rate. Though I guess that big discount I mentioned above doesn't apply here b/c insurance doesn't cover squat for frozen.

Even if we had more to work with, though (fresh), i'm not sure how many rounds I want to try out, yanno? Mama's gettin' old! :) So if we have 6, and maybe they can do ICSI to ensure at least the sperm get in there, then maybe the fertility rate could be high enough and we'd have a couple of blasts to work with. 

I'm setting up the conversations with the doc now, so we should be able to get some answers soon. :) I'm excited!!


----------



## TTC74

Heartbeat solid and strong at 129!


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats, ttc!!


----------



## terripeachy

Yup..just wanted to let you all know that I'm home safely. 5061 miles or so, but who's counting?

I have a family cruise next Saturday and I'll be gone for a week, so I have this week to catch up on work/home stuff, and then I'm off again. THEN, I can prepare for the marathon. hee hee. 

:hugs:


----------



## Neener

Hi Ladies!
Thanks so much for all your support and kind words. I don't get online often to post although I stalk daily on my phone. I spend all day staring at my computer so sometimes the thought of coming home and opening my laptop to respond makes me delay writing back. But you gals are always in my thoughts! :hugs:

Wish - sorry to hear about your cousin and MIL. Cancer is just so freaking prevalent these days. Really wish we could find a cure soon. Also super super super sorry about your BFN. I was really feeling this was it for you. But I'm excited for your DE journey and think it's super sweet you and Vonn are on the journey around the same time :) Lots of decisions to be made but everything sounds so exciting. Best of luck! Also hope you had a lovely girls weekend.

By the way I heard about the fecal implants before. They were started for people who were unable to fight c. deficils infections and they found that it could also help people with weight loss. Something to do with the variances in microbiomes each of us have. My bestie and I often joke that we would love to do a fecal transplant - but I'll wait until it's been tested further. :haha:

PJ - Glad to hear P is coming around to being a big sister and things are getting easier but so sorry to hear about Frankie's cold :-( It's so hard when little ones are sick bc you must feel so helpless and have to guess how they are feeling. Hope he's all better now.

Vonn - I can totally relate about your sister. I'm a "fixer" personality and its so hard for me not give unsolicited advice to friends and family. In your sister's case I would think she would be more receptive considering you're our go-to expert here. You should tell her we always come to you with all our complicated TTC questions. :thumbup: I liked Wish's suggestion on how to maybe broach the topic with her. Glad you and DH are on same page about staying with your clinic. Hope this round goes easy breezy!

TTC & Beekay - yay for a healthy heartbeat! So excited for you both!

Lee - you are too stinking cute. Happy last trimester to you!

Fezzle - that's exciting about potential #2. I'm holding out hope that digi was just slow. Even if chemical nice to know it can happen naturally. I'll keep fingers and toes crossed for you!

Terri - glad you made it home safe! I always see your old lady emoji in your siggie and chuckle - Even though you might be a few years older than me your life is way more exciting and daring than mine! We need to find your a moto emoji 

Hi to anyone I missed!

AFM - Had the IUI last Thursday! Still can't really believe it. Trying super hard not to symptom spot as I haven't ovulated in so long my symptoms could just very well be from actually O'ing. I had a few tinges and some light cramps/bloating/gas the first 3 days and yesterday I was struggling to keep my eyes open I was so tired. Today I feel totally normal except for a bit of bloating and this morning while brushing my teeth i noticed my gums bleed a bit. Other than that no nausea or sore boobs. Trying super hard not to get my hopes up but it would be really nice to not have to spend bigger bucks for a rainbow baby. 

We had a nice weekend - my new coworker is originally from Italy and he invited us all to his house for some homemade pizza. Yummy! Upon entering his house we were all given a glass of wine and I took the first sip totally forgetting about 2WW. I nursed the rest of the glass all night and DH finished it off for me. Then on Sunday we had free tickets to the Giants game and we had a gorgeous view of the field and the SF bay. The pitcher was super close to a no-hitter up until the 8th inning. DH and I have been so consumed with his family and boring adult responsibilities that it was nice to get out and socialize a bit. I also had a chance to cook this weekend which was a nice change - made a yummy pasta-free lasagna and a peach blueberry crumble we took over to my in-laws.

In other good news, DH starts new job on Monday. In sucky news, my stupid condo sale fell through due to some issue with the AC unit and a difficult impatient buyer that didn't want to wait for us to rectify the problem. UGH! Not sure I want to stick with this real estate agent so seriously considering switching. One more thing to research and become consumed by.


----------



## Vonn

ttc--great news!

Neener--your symptoms sound promising. I forgot to respond to Wish's post about fecal transplant. So fascinating! I have read a little about it. I'm not sick enough to warrant that, but sometimes (who am I kidding...all the time) I wish I could just do one thing and fix the mess that is my gut. That microbiome is super important to our health and I did (unknowingly) lots of things to get it out of whack. Getting it back into balance is a slooooooowwwww process.

Wish--excited to hear you have a plan. You have such a good connection with your clinic and the nurses there, so I'm glad you can go there. I kind-of said something to my sister along the lines of what your recommended, but I like your phrasing better. Next time, I'll try to remember that, it was very positive & not critical of her current Ob.

Terri--welcome home for a short time. Fun vacations! Where is the family cruising?

Fezzle--any more positives?

Hi to everyone else!

AFM--donor choice #4 has agreed to cycle again and had the blood draw for the genetic screening. 2 weeks and we will know if we can move forward. I was relieved to get the message from the nurse, but wasn't excited at all. Now, a couple hours later, I am feeling a little hopeful, a little excited. But it's certainly tempered with the knowledge that I've been here before with poor results so I'm not thinking it's all set. But my mood has actually improved, for which I am thankful. 

I had a bad several days, feeling very down. It was my grandma's 94th birthday party on Sunday and it made me feel terrible. My cousins' cute kids running around and all the adults (I felt were) wondering why I am childless just made me feel like a total loser. I haven't had a family event make me feel that badly since before DH and I started dating; I was the constant single 30-something, while all my cousins 10 years younger than me kept getting married. That was tough...so many years alone...though it probably toughened me up and helped me prepare for the torture that is infertility. But, I am feeling better right now, a glimmer of hope has crept in!


----------



## Lee37

YAY TTC!!!! :happydance: :baby:<3 So happy for you!!

Terri - Welcome home! :flower: You have so many great things going on, the family cruise sounds so fun!!

Neener - Wishing you lots of luck! :dust:

Wish - So happy to hear you are happy and excited about the next move! :thumbup:

Beekay - Congrats!! I had an ultrasound around the same time and had similar hb rate. We are having a girl. Will be excited to see if youre team pink or blue!


----------



## Vonn

Lee--you are getting so close! Decided on a name for your little girl? Any other exciting stuff happening?


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh how I can relate, vonn! I feel like there is this constant '...' at the end of anything child-related, any conversation or even presence around kids. Like there are those talking bubbles above everyone else with 'my kid started crawling!', 'oh, Suzy's teacher did THIS the other day!' and then there's me with a '...' bubble. 

neener - sounds like things are going pretty well for you. I just got a letter in the mail yesterday from someone that wants to buy our rental duplex for cash. Um...maybe. Though it's so random, I'm pretty sure it's a scam. Anyway, i'm sorry your deal fell through and you're still dealing with your condo sale. And happy TWW!

Here's my latest plan, attached to DE: if DE doesn't work, then we are going to sell this house, get one of those tiny houses, live in that for 6 yrs (DH actually thought of this but 'knows' I wouldn't do it), bank our decent incomes and retire early, and go travel for the rest of our lives. DONE DEAL. :) Wait until DH hears what I've cooked up. :rofl:


----------



## MsRipple

@ fezzle - fingers crossed digi is just not sensitive enough. have you tried another non-digi. Wishing you the best

@ Vonn- fourth time is the charm I just know and hope it for you! I recently got my genetic tests back - I thought they were going to test for a ton of things as the testing center mentions about a hundred genetic diseases on the family prep screen I got. Instead they screened me for three diseases? And then tried to change me $450! I'm not terribly worried as I don't know of any genetic issues in my family or my husband's but I will still follow up at some point.

@ wish - very excited to hear more about the next phase of your journey

@ ttc: :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

We had my husband's pre op appointment last week! I can't believe his surgery is in a few weeks. we are so anxious, but we are both happy it will be over with so that we can have some answers (and sperm, please give us sperm with those answers! ) and so that my husband can stop taking the medicine that is giving him negative side effects.


----------



## Wish2BMom

msripple - i'm so excited for your DH's surgery! I hope lots of answers and sperm are found too!! FX'ed!!


----------



## Lee37

Vonn said:


> Lee--you are getting so close! Decided on a name for your little girl? Any other exciting stuff happening?

Hi Vonn, cant believe it..its crazy how fast the time goes! We had an appointment today and all is going great. Only not so fun thing is my PUPPS rash came back so hope it goes away again..sooo itchy! Picking a name is taking us a while, hopefully we have one before going to the hospital. Maybe I will post a few and see what you girls think..


----------



## Lanfear333

Argh. End of fiscal year had me so busy. This is the first chance I've had to pop on here in a while! I saw some requests for a pic of Rand and am happy to oblige!
 



Attached Files:







Rand 7.5 months.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wish2BMom

Lan - he's flippin' adorable!!! that smile can light up a whole city!


----------



## Vonn

Lanfear--he looks so happy, how precious. What a cutie!

Lee--I can imagine baby name choosing is hard work. It's fun to think about in the abstract (I have done this for many years :winkwink:), but it'll be a whole different ball game when there is an actual little being to provide a name for AND there's a DH who gets to have a say. 

Very early on in my and DH's relationship we had a light-hearted conversation about children. He said he had two requirements: that the kid(s) will be vaccinated and that if it's a boy it will be a Junior (using his name). The Jr thing threw me for a loop as he didn't seem at all like the type that would want that (not sure what that even means, but I was surprised). I've asked him a couple times since TTC if he still wanted that. Once he wavered a little, but more recently he said he did. I'm not opposed, he has a good name. It's actually become much more popular than it was when he was born. I'm not crazy about very common names since I have the most common name of my (our) generation & really don't care for it at all. Who knows what'll happen!! It's kinds fun to think about. Hope you are having fun imagining all the possibilities, Lee.

Neener--how are the symptoms?

ttc--what about you, symptoms?

Terri--getting ready for the next trip? When do you leave?

Wish--have you told DH about the DE and beyond plan? I loved it! You have a great spirit.

MsR--are you doing anything special ttc-related while waiting for DH's surgery?

Hi to everyone else! :hi: Happy Friday.

AFM--AF arrived. I think I will be able to do this cycle without having to take BCP, which would be great. The fewer estrogenic hormones the better, IMO. I will check in a week from today to get the genetic screening results (which they call the "good start panel"). She's got to be clear, right?????? I am feeling so much better with a possible plan in place; I don't want to get ahead of myself, but I really don't want to consider the alternative. I have a friend coming in from out of town this weekend and then it's my dad's birthday on Sunday. Busy weekend!


----------



## terripeachy

Lanfear-So cute!

Vonn-Yup..I leave tomorrow for our cruise. Yeah! It was a pretty quick week at work. I evicted my tenant yesterday morning, and I've just been catching up on work stuff and social stuff and showing everyone my forearm tan. I have two bands that look like cuffs that go from my wrists to my forearm and then stops where my jacket hits. It looks pretty funny.

The cryogenic place that works with my fertility clinic sent me an email this morning saying they were going to charge my card at the end of August for another year of freezing something. Um...what do they have of mine that's frozen? I don't know what they're talking about, but today I don't have time to get into it. I emailed asking what they are talking about, but I'll worry about it when I get back. If they were supposed to unfreeze and use something of mine and they didn't, I'm NOT going to be happy. They can just thaw whatever it is they have and trash it. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Vonn

Terri--Weird. Depending on what "it" is are you tempted to give it one final shot??? Have a GREAT vacation! Even out that tan line!


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - yes. yes this HAS to be it. Gosh, i really really REALLY hope that it is. And no, haha, I haven't told DH just yet. His brother got into town on Tuesday so we've been hosting again. 

terri - HAVE FUN!!!

everyone have a great weekend! mine is busy too - bday party for kids (bowling, at least), engagement party and then lunch with a friend and her daughter.


----------



## Lee37

Terri - Have a great cruise! :flower:

Ms Ripple - Hope DHs surgery goes great and his recovery is speedy.

Vonn - super excited for you and crossing fingers and toes all goes well with this donor! 

Beekay and TTC - how are you two feeling? Hope all is going great for you both!


----------



## TTC74

Terri - have a great trip! 

Vonn - I'm so hopeful for you with this new donor

AFM - I'm feeling okay. I have had waves of nausua over the past week, but that's to be expected. I have my followup ultrasound next Thursday, and I can't wait for that. If all is well, then I will be referred out to my OB.


----------



## Rainshiny

TTC- I'm so excited for you! Every milestone is a blessing. Glad u have some nausea to reassure you along the way altho it sucks. I used sea bands and ate a lot of sour candy. Can't wait to see u graduate to ob!

Terri- ride on, girl!! Enjoy the cruise. Where are u sailing?

Lan- omg cuteness ad more cuteness! 'Wave'!

Wish- I'm sure de will work, but if not, love the plan! We could live vicariously through each other cause u can't choose both.

Vonn- what a relief to be so close to cycling...if the panel is good would you transfer in August??

Lee- u r adorbs

Jeannie has a TOOTH! That's our earth shattering news... I like our news better than the real news lately.


----------



## Neener

Hi lovelies! Sound like everyone had some busy and exciting weekends. Hope you're Mondays weren't too painful 

Vonn - Sorry you had a down moment at the birthday party. It's not easy especially when you want something so bad and you're doing everything possible to make it happen. Just keep hanging on to that hope. I'm so excited you are moving forward with your donor. Wishing a smooth journey for you this time. This just has to be it!

Wish - your plan sounds excellent and I'm inviting myself along as a third wheel if our ttc plans doesn't work. I've often told my friend that I want to just run away to Mexico and go off the grid for a few years. Responsibility is overrated!

TTC - best of luck for your ultrasound on Thursday!

Rain - yay for baby teeth - they are so cute although poor babies are miserable when they come in. And you're right that news is so much better than what's happening in the world right now. I don't even have the strength to watch the news right now bc I become too upset. Can only handle it in small doses when I'm in the right mindset.

Fezzle -any news?

Spud - where've you been hon? Hope you're off enjoying your lovely girls.

MsR - wishing the best for hubbie's surgery! It's so close now. I'm sure you'll both be relieved to have it behind you. Sometimes the anticipation is worse than the actual procedure.

Lee - you're so close now! Would love to hear your name options!

Lan - Rand is too cute for words! Gonna be a lady crusher in no time!

Terri - hope you're enjoying your cruise (I'm pretty positive you are)  What cities are you stopping in? I started seeing commercials for the food and wine event in NYC I think you are going to? It looks great!

Hi PJ and Beekay and Galvan and anyone I missed! 

AFM - I'm in 2ww purgatory. Every time I think I might have a symptom I have another symptom that I convince myself is PMS. And then I go through waves of no symptoms at all so I'm like, "maybe no symptoms is a symptom?" :shrug: ](*,) For the most part it's just been some bloating and gas, slightly sensitive nipples, and general fatigue. Although today I did have what feels like O pain on my left side on and off all day. I've read that can be a sign - although a small part of me worries about ectopic. I'm super tempted to test but not sure how I'll react if it's negative. Also not sure if I would want to tell DH right away or figure out a cute way to tell him. So basically I'm gonna wait until tomorrow or Wednesday to test. I'll be 12dpo tomorrow so if AF doesn't arrive by then I'll at least feel reassured that my luteal phase is ok (do you see me grasping for a silver lining???). I think I would definitely like to test at home and prepare myself for the blood work one or the other so I don't get the news Thursday morning from Drs office while I'm work and I'm trying to get my composure all day. Mergh. This is what crazy feels like.

Not much else going on here. Bit the bullet and replaced AC in my condo which hurt my savings account substantially. So annoyed with the whole condo saga! I just keep thinking about a million other ways I would have rather spent that money. At least it's back on the market now and hope to snag a buyer before summer ends.


----------



## Wish2BMom

neener - you're welcome to come along if your TTC plan doesn't work, I think we should build a compound! But your plan will work out, so no worries. :) Yes, yes, that is EXACTLY what crazy feels like, I'm convinced. And to try to hide it from DH, in my case, so I don't send him to crazy town too! Rough stuff. But GOOD LUCK!!! :dust: Since you posted so late last night/this morning, this means you'll be testing today!!!

vonn - how are you doing? have you heard back from donor #4 yet? should be soon, I think

ttc - good luck at your last scan! can't wait for you to graduate!

spud, fez - need updates please!

msr - when is DH's surgery set for?

nothing going on here - appt with the RE re: DE is Thursday and other than that, been busy at work prepping for a week off in Bar Harbor, ME. Can't wait for that!! So my brain is trying not to coast out the door yet. :shipw:


----------



## Vonn

Neener--it's Wednesday....have you tested?!? Hopeful for you! I know the feeling of a property weighing you down. I hope the replaced AC does the trick and it sells quickly. I may have to rent mine out until the value comes up enough that I can get out of it what I need for a down payment on a house.

Wish--Can't wait to hear about your appt tomorrow. Next steps are always helpful. And vacation in Bar Harbor sounds fabulous. What are your plans? I am having a terrible time focusing at work. I should be taking vacation hours for like half the day, it's really awful. I hate working in the summer!

Rain--exciting news about Jeannie's tooth! Is her brother far behind on having one pop through? 

Lee- how's the rash?

Hi to everyone else!!

I am going to check in tomorrow with my nurse about the genetic screening results. Hopefully, they will be in. She'd originally told me 2 weeks (which would be next Tues), but then she'd mentioned I should check in this week, so I decided to ask on Thursday. Really hoping this is it...


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed for some good results, Vonn! I wonder how shocked the other ladies were to learn they were carriers of specific genetic disorders. Kinda puts their own reproduction in a different mindset too, I'd think. 

rainy - meant to say something about little Jeannie's toof! love it!! I hope you're not nursing - ouch! :) 

pj - you've been quiet - how are you doing?

galvan too - I hope you're well. And beekay! :wave:

Bar Harbor plans - not too much in the books. We just booked a harbor cruise on a lobster boat, rather than a whale watch, b/c we'll have little ones with us and their mom wasn't sure how they'd do on that long of a trip where it can get quite rocky. So we'll stay closer to the coast and check out the seals and lobster catching! Then, b/c we'll be right near Acadia National Park, we'll do some hiking, go up to the top of Cadillac Mtn, go to the beach. I'm going to bring some running gear and hopefully get out a couple of days. And I'd like to see if DH wants to catch the sunrise one day on Cadillac Mtn - it's the first place you can see the sunrise in the US! :)


----------



## Neener

Well ladies - it appears I'm out. Took a test last night and this morning - both negative although my eyes tried playing tricks on me, but I'm pretty sure they were white as white-out. Today I came home and found out I was spotting so looks like AF is on her way tomorrow. I'm supposed to go in early tomorrow for a beta and I really don't feel like going especially having to deal with morning commute traffic and paying OOP for a blood test just to tell me what I already know.

Then today was like a triple whammy at work. I work in an office with about 10 people - one lady delivered about 3 months ago and another is leaving this week for her maternity leave so we had a baby shower for her. So lady #1 comes by the office and brings her baby to work so we are all gushing over the baby. Then we sit around to play baby themed games. I was genuinely happy for her but I was feeling sorry for myself. That was like the first time I really left that kind of feeling. Also found out that my friend and his wife are expecting their THIRD kid in about 4 years time. They are on a roll!

Ok - enough of that - thanks for letting me whine. I know that our TTC road is really just beginning and that other couples have dealt with much more difficult journeys with less resources, but I'm impatient and frustrated. Guess we are officially moving on to IVF. Need to get DH's new insurance all lined up and talk to clinic about next steps. I guess that means I can actually have a massive cup of coffee and some wine this weekend.

Wish - your vacation sounds storybook perfect! Enjoy every minute!

Vonn - I'm anxiously awaiting your good news!

Hi everyone else!


----------



## TTC74

Neener - I know IVF is a big step, but it is going to be your saving grace! 

Vonn - eagerly reading your updates to hear that your new donor is genetically sound. 

Wish - have a great vaca!

AFM - baby looks great at 8 weeks. Heart rate solid at 171. I've got an appt for next Thursday for intake with my OB.


----------



## Neener

Great news, TTC! Congrats and so happy for you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

awesome news, TTC!!! fingers so crossed that everything continues to go well!! High hb = pink, yes?? :) 

neener - I'm so sorry. With my last BFN, I didn't want to make the trip 10 mins up the road for something I already knew (2 BFNs on a stick and spotting started the night before), let alone in morning traffic. I feel you. 
Yeah, it gets so frustrating and if you're not someone who typically feels sorry for themselves, like me, it's a weird place to be. I'm ALWAYS happy for everyone who is having good things happen in their lives. But lately, my entire being sometimes just wants NOTHING to do with the baby stuff going on at the moment and part of me wonders if I was only interested in it before b/c I assumed it was a sure thing for myself and I'd have my time someday. I still am happy for others but I can't relate as much anymore, I guess. I dunno - stream of thought...hahaha
However, IVF is a great option and I hope that you'll feel some relief from that decision. Having all of the 'trying' be in a structured, laid-out plan somehow takes it out of your hands and at least I felt relief. All of the monitoring and specific-to-you protocols, plus a team of people helping you get there, make it feel not as daunting. I hope you feel that too. :hugs:


----------



## MsRipple

Neener - sending you hugs and best luck for the next step or cycle, whatever it may be!

TTC- nice strong heartbeat, wow! :) :)

AFM- have gone from being semi-anxious/excited to move forward with surgery to total head case. my husband is getting really anxious - not that he'd ever admit it, but he has been extremely irritable, not doing some of the things that need to be done administratively prior to surgery (which I have handled to the extent it's possible for me to be the one to do things, as he doesn't really have any interest in such chores), making disparaging comments, avoiding talking about anything. I told him it's ok if he changed his mind about the surgery - b/c I can't tell if this is a way to signal that or just general jitters- but he said no.


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw msripple - I'm sorry you're both so agitated. Surgery is definitely a big thing - you just have to keep the end goal in mind. I'm sure it'll go swimmingly and quickly - then you're off to the races of TTC. DH deserves some good spoiling when he gets out of the OR!! :)


----------



## TTC74

Wish2BMom said:


> awesome news, TTC!!! fingers so crossed that everything continues to go well!! High hb = pink, yes?? :)

High hb DOES = pink - which I would be THRILLED with, but my first ultrasound the hb suggested blue (it was slower). I'm guessing that my first ultrasound at 7 weeks was just less accurate because it was early, though. At least that's my theory and I'm sticking to it! lol 

Fortunately, the gender guessing game only lasts so long. I'll have my genetic screen within the next couple of weeks, and then DH and I will know!


----------



## Lee37

Vonn - any word on your results? Crossing all fingers and toes for you! [-o&lt; Tks for asking re the rash. It seems a little better than yesterday. Only 10 weeks to go! Woo!! :happydance:

Wish - that sunrise on Cadillac Mtn sounds gorgeous!! Hope you have a great time! :flower:

TTC - So happy for you!! And the fast heart rate was definitely right on for me! :pink:

Neener - I totally get it, Ive felt that way too. :hugs: Good luck with your next step to IVF and enjoy the wine and coffee! :coffee:


----------



## Vonn

Lee--nearly 30 weeks, amazing! We will need another bump pic before long :winkwink:

TTC--great news on getting released to Ob, another milestone you have passed.

MsR--it is really hard to not let the anxiousness take over...the stakes feel/are so high. No surprise that you are having to take care of details. Our DHs all too often seem to think all they need to do is show up, whether it's to give a sample or for their own surgery. Keep taking care of yourself, whether that's semi-regular massages, watching Real Housewives, or having a glass of wine with dinner; doing stuff for yourself is good for you. Remind DH to do the same. This can be all-consuming & self-care only happens if you are paying attention to your little ol' self.

Wish--how'd the appt go today?!? Excited to hear your process!

Neener--so sorry that spotting started. Still spotting or has AF shown? See above about taking care of yourself. Enjoy that wine!

PJ & Spud--it's been awhile, how are ya both & your little ones?

AFM--The nurse messaged me back this morning. She started her reply with "I'm sorry but..." and my heart sank for a split-second until I went on to read that the results were not in yet. Whew! :wacko: It would be really nice to know before the weekend. Give me a little time to compose myself if the results are bad news. That can't be the case, though, can it? I certainly hope not!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh yes, my appt! It was actually much more informative than I thought it was going to be.
So we are going to go with Frozen - 6 eggs only. That should hopefully give us 1-2 tries. DH's sperm better fertilize!!
I have to get a new sonohysterogram, I'll set that up on my next Day 1. Then we have to also get appts with the DE team, a psychologist to go over any questions/concerns/make sure we understand how to tell the baby that we're making it this way, etc. We have to sign the consent forms and then who knows what other appt. But then we'll get the keys to the Donor kingdom to make our choice on donor. I have to go on BCP and then Lupron to stifle ovulation, then estrogen to plump up the lining, then PIO shots for progesterone (ouch!!). They thaw the eggs, get DH's boys lined up and do ICSI into each egg and we wait to see fertilization rate. Then hopefully we have more than a couple make it to blast and we'll transfer 1-2 and freeze any leftovers. They guarantee at least one transfer, so if none make it to blast, then we start over with another batch. But if we only have one, we only have one...
I really think I need this finite # of attempts. The doc said that the only benefit, really, of going fresh was that the # of eggs available could be higher than 6, so more attempts. But I think having the end game in sight is the way to go at this point. We've been trying for so long, and I'm almost 41, I don't want to keep this up if it's just not meant to be. And quite honestly, I don't want to go through the rigmarole that a Fresh cycle entails. 
so that's that!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--Ooo, exciting!! It seems like we might be on a similar schedule, if my donor passes the test. We can console each other about the PIO shots. My plan gets me 6 fresh eggs, so I am with you on hoping that we get a few embies to develop perfectly. Do they have their own egg donor bank or do you buy the frozen eggs from an outside company?


----------



## Spudtastic

So last night I wrote a long post on my phone and then my phone had a hissy. So now it's 4am and I'm wide awake. 

Seren ended up at the hospital with her bronchiolitis and had an infection behind her heart. Nearly 2 months later she is just better. Now she has another cough poor girl. But she's doing well.

I've convinced dh to sell our business. We're taking less money. Dh is still not sure because it is good wages but I think if we continue it will break him and us. He works 7 days a week. I solo parent and have no company. He's so tired and wrecked and I want to do something else other than look after kids on my own. I want to study.

I have no idea what's going on with my body. I've put on so much weight since having Seren. I've been following a plan for 3 weeks and have lost 3kg but it's coming off so slowly. Yuk.

Ttc - with Seren her hb was always in the boys range. Islas was always in the high girls range. What I have fLund is that Seren is very chilled out. She sleeps well too and is happy in the front pack. But Isla never stops moving, never slept and was a wriggler. So my hb theory is how active they will be.

Vonn and Wish - I am rooting for you. I was sorry to hear about the donor Vonn but I'm really hoping the next one comes through. 

Fezzle - any more on that bfp or was it a chemical? If it's a chemical I'm sorry to hear. I'm sure Freya will get a sibling soon.

Lee - 30 weeks &#55357;&#56832; what we're the name suggestions?

Galvan - I'm sorry to hear about your ectopic. I hope you are making a good recovery.

Beekay - congratulations 

Neener - I'm sorry to hear about the cancer. Cancer is such a terrible thing. 

Rain - a first tooth already wow. Isla didn't get her first till she was nearly a year. 

Taurus - how are you enjoying being back to work? 

I have to admit I havent read back many pages since a few days ago! 

I've decided to


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - I hope you are enjoying your cruise. Can we have some holiday photos when you're back.

Mrs R - has dh had his surgery yet? I'm wishing him all the best.

Lan - Rand is a cutie. 

Pj - how are your little ones?


----------



## penelopejones

Hi everyone, 

I'm still reading but seldom have the time/energy to post these days. Little Frankie is doing much better but has decided he only wants to nap for 30 minutes at a time, so I'm quite busy during the day. He's an active boy and is already sitting (using his hands to prop himself up) and rolling over, and now he is trying to figure out how to crawl and gets terribly frustrated that he can't. Penelope has good days where she plays sweetly and bad days where she is into everything and basically trashes the house. That's life, I guess! 

Anyway, I'm cheering everyone on and hoping for good news to come, especially for those ttc'ing. Will post some pictures when I get a bit more time.


----------



## Lee37

I have posted some names here that we like.. Would love your thoughts ladies..:flower:

Josephine 

Adalynn

Brinley

Harlynn

Lariah

Memphis

Cecelia 

Lerabelle

Tyla 

Linnie

Tiralynn

Harmony


----------



## Vonn

Spud--I am so glad you have convinced DH to sell the business. Good for your family. Poor little baby Seren, what a rough go she's had! Thanks for popping in with the update!

PJ--same for you, thanks for the update. Your life sounds exhausting...in a good way! Love to see pics.

Lee--Ooooh, names, fun!! I really like Josephine, there are so many cute nn for it. And I think Cece is a cute nn so I like Cecelia. Adelynn and Brinley are nice, too (I have a friend who named her daughter Brynn, which I think is simple and unique).

Terri--Back from vacay? Can't wait to hear about it! What's next, a little time off between jobs, maybe?

Neener--how are you doing?

MsR--is DH feeling any better or still pretty anxious? How about you?

AFM--my nurse was out today but I messaged another nurse and she send me back a response: "Her results came back negative for everything." 'Negative' sounds bad so it took me a second to realize that was good news. We have a donor! I'll have to get the specifics from my nurse when she's back, but I think baseline will be last week of August & we'll head to NY mid-Sept. Sounds great!


----------



## TTC74

That's great news, Vonn! Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Neener

Vonn - spotting turned into full blown AF on Friday and was mostly over by yesterday. So excited for your good news! No one deserves it more!!! One (big) hurdle out of the way!

Wish - thanks for the pep talk, hon. I was having a moment (ok a day) but feeling much better now. Your appointment was so informative! Nice to have the steps all lined up. 

TTC - so exciting! That's fascinating about high hb = pink. I'd never heard that before! Can't wait to hear your gender reveal (if you share with us).

Lee - I enjoyed coffee and wine all weekend  now back on the TTC wagon. Picking names seems like so much fun but I know it must also be a little stressful when it's for real  I'm particularly fond of Josephine, Adalynn and Cecelia but they are all lovely. Getting so close now!

Spud - So sorry to hear about sweet Seren:-( Hope she's all better now. How exhausting for all of you. Glad to hear that you guys will sell the business. 

PJ - thanks for checking in! Can't wait to see pics of your dynamic duo!

MsR - when was the procedure? Has it happened already? Hope everything went well and he has a speedy recovery. Men are a little high maintenance when it they are sick/going to Dr. so I understand his nervous energy. Hope that's all behind you guys now  I agree with Wish - guess he deserves some spoiling now.

AFM - I still haven't gone into Drs office for my official beta and to discuss next steps. DH and I enrolled in his new insurance tonight so I hope to get a temp card in the next day or two and have the clinic verify our IVF benefits. I'm not sure if we will be able to proceed this cycle or need to wait until next cycle. Kinda eager to get started with next steps although nervous the stakes are so high now. So many unknowns at every step (how many follies will be stimmed, how many eggs retrieved, how many fertilize, are they healthy, does it implant) - just too many opportunities for disappointment and heartache but grateful for the science to be advanced enough to have that as an option. 

Speaking of science - did you hear about the study they did where they injected plasma into ovaries of menopausal patients to stim their own ovaries to release eggs??? Effectively reversing menopause??? Amazing.

https://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/scientists-claim-to-have-reversed-menopause/


----------



## Taurus8484

Yay Vonn.....so happy for you xx

Sorry Neener xx

Adalynn Harlynn Lariah my favs


----------



## beekay

Hello Everyone :flower:

Vonn - That is fantastic news! Progress!! Very happy for you :thumbup:

PJ - Keep on keepin' on....you're a trooper! :haha:

Neener - Sorry to hear about AF :growlmad:

Lee - So many pretty names....I love Josephine & Cecelia

Spud - Hope things settle for you once the business sale is complete! Glad to hear that Seren is feeling better - that must have been exhausting! :flower:

Wish - FX for you!! Please keep us updated! :thumbup:

TTC - Everything sounds like it's moving along perfectly for you - you deserve an obstacle-free journey this time around! :happydance:

AFM - Still feeling great. Not much nausea or any other complaints (other than peeing every five minutes! Ha!). Have my next scan (Nuchal Translucency testing) on Friday. Looking forward to seeing baby's progression - will be almost 12 weeks by then....so should be able to make out some of baby's head/limbs/features this time around :happydance: Nervous about NT results, but I guess those nagging fears just never completely go away.....you just move from one fear to another....I'm sure that continues for a child's lifetime come to think of it :haha: Can't wait to find out gender - DH is convinced it's a girl, but I'm leaning towards boy. Still have some time to wait to find out that!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm back!! We cruised out of Galveston, TX and went to the western Caribbean, so Costa Maya, Mexico, Roatan, Honduras and Cozumel, MX. We all had a great time. This was for my family reunion and about 21 of us were able to make it. My family is much bigger, but a lot of them are super cheap so they don't experience awesome things like cruises, so they missed out. I'll have to send some pics later, but I will post a few.

Lee-I love looking at names too, and your options are certainly unique, if that's what you were going for. I like Lariah and Linnie. But all of them are great. My least favorite is probably Harmony. Not sure why, though.

Vonn-Awesome news about your donor being negative for all the bad stuff. Onwards and upwards!

Spud-Yay about selling the business, but boo for Seren feeling bad. I hope she gets better soon.

Hi to everyone else..since I just got back, I haven't really had a chance to read everyone's updates, so I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## TTC74

That's awesome Terri! Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Vonn

Terri--welcome back, can't wait to see pics! That is some cray-cray :wacko: news that you still had one embryo. How in the world did they mess that up?!?!?! So exciting that you have one more try, though. Can't wait to follow this.

ttc--can't believe you are 9 weeks already. Way to go!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm deleting the end of my other post...be back later for explanation.

Ok..so my nurse just called me. She was like 'well, I was so excited that you were going to come back and work with me, and we were going to be successful, that I spoke too soon. I realized that the frozen embryo is the abnormal embryo from when you guys did your last IVF with PGD. For whatever reason they saved the abnormal embryo and didn't trash it even though it's in the paperwork to throw it away.' That's the latest. Booo...


----------



## Taurus8484

Well thats just crappy Peachy.....


----------



## Lee37

Vonn - Sooooo happy you have a donor!!! :happydance: 

Terri - Welcome back! Sounds like the cruise was fun!! Sorry you got that news on your return. :hugs:

Beekay- Goodluck with the scan! I know what you mean about the worry. Its all out of our hands so try not to stress and enjoy every minute! 

Neener - Wow! The study results sound promising!! :thumbup:

Thanks ladies for your thoughts on names! :flower: The nursery is pretty well together and just over 9 weeks to go!


----------



## penelopejones

Lee, I like Josephine (nickname Josie or Posey) and Cecelia (nn Cece) best too! 

Terri, sorry about the news...

Vonn--awesome! Can't wait for you to get started. 

Looking forward to more news soon... and hi to everyone else! 

Should go to bed here but I'm watching Billy C at the DNC... haha.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--that is rotten and it sucks. I'm really sorry this happened. I'm sure it opened up a glimmer of hope and then to learn it's not what you thought it was would sting, to say the least. I am so annoyed for you!


----------



## terripeachy

Penelope-I stayed up late last night too. That Bill Clinton sure does give a great speech. I'm hooked. Hee hee. Well, not really, but if he was running again I'd vote for him again. Hee hee. 

It's ok girls. I'm not too sad about it because it was kind of a pipe dream, honestly. I loved spending time with my nieces and nephew but in the grand scheme of things I feel like having kids is not really for me anymore. The ship has sailed, but I'm not a hater. I'm fortunate that my hubs and I have a fab life and when people invite us to do fun things we never have to question it. We can participate without having to worry about a sitter, using vacation time, etc. I'm ok with it. 

Now I have to start preparing for my new career and getting my current workload off my desk and I can chill out for the next month or so. I got mad at my boss yesterday because he's such a slacker, but today I have turned over a new leaf and I won't spend any time commiserating about how awful he is. He's not a bad person, just super lazy and always lies about things he plans on doing and says he will get stuff done when i know the truth. It's his life and his career, not mine. Today is a new day.


----------



## penelopejones

I had to walk out on Bill... too late for me. I need to get sleep when I can! But I thought the part about how he met Hillary was cute. I've missed most of the speeches as I've been going to bed early but am going to watch some of them on Youtube. As DH said, better watch Michelle Obama's speech so we can see what the next Republican first lady wannabe will be saying 4 years from now! (Sorry to any Republicans... don't mean to get partisan on here.)


----------



## MsRipple

Terri - what a crazy thing. glad you are feeling ok about it.


Well, as for me, I don't really have good news. My husband had surgery yesterday and they did not find any sperm. It was a long day - especially for my darling husband with a three hour surgery and some post-op issues -- and very hard to hear. Waiting for him to come out of surgery was tough - in part waiting to hear the answer about sperm and having to reassure myself that he was not in physical danger (I had a minor internal freak out every time an emergency response team was called to the OR room). 

We talked for a long time yesterday and both said that we had thought as of a week ago that this is what would happen - perhaps this is just a way to keep expectations low. 

I had initially wanted to table our discussions about plan b til next week but my husband brought it up and I think we are both learning towards using a donor (most likely through a sperm bank, but tbd).

There is so much more I could write, but it's all a bit of a jumble so I'll leave it there.


----------



## TTC74

Sorry to hear about dh's surgery but it's great that you two were so quick to embrace the possibility of a backup plan. I can't wait to hear about you teo's success after you have time to digest all of this.


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry, MsR, that must be hard to hear, especially after going through such a long procedure. :( Hopefully you'll find a good donor that you both like.


----------



## terripeachy

MsRipple-I'm glad that your husband made it through surgery ok and while it is disappointing to hear that there is no sperm a) at least now you know b) there are worst things that could be wrong and c) even some people with sperm end up using a donor, so in the grand scheme, it's really not the end of the world. One of my besties used a donor and they had like 6 chances or so with the same guy, and now she has 2 beautiful girls, and you would never even know they came from different sperm. So...it's relative, I suppose.

Just hard to hear, I know. I'm looking forward to reading up on your ttc success down the road too. You got this! :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

Terri--per usual, you have THE BEST attitude. I'm glad you are not distraught over the clinic's mistake. Exciting times ahead with the new job! :thumbup:

MsR--dang it! :cry: I know you've been waiting a while for this & it is a big disappointment that no sperm were retrieved. It seems like you both had been preparing yourselves for this outcome, otherwise you wouldn't have been ready for a next-steps conversation so quickly. Deciding to use a donor is not easy (I know!), but it really doesn't feel weird to me at all anymore. Since you both seem open to it, my guess is before long you will both be totally comfortable with it. I have a RESOLVE in-person donor conception support group in my area that meets monthly. It's for those using donor sperm, egg, or embryo & I've found it to be super helpful and supportive. Maybe there's something in your area, too? At any rate, take time and love one another. :kiss: You'll get there! 

AFM--well, it seems my nurse is out all week, so I've gotten no more details. I'm glad to know the donor is a-go, but it's hard to have to wait another week to get all the follow-up questions answered. Ahhhhhhh!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Lee37

Vonn - Hope the wait isnt long for news for you. And I agree Terri is awesome!!!:thumbup: 

Mrs R - so sorry to hear but glad DH is ok. :hugs: Wishing lots of luck ahead!!

TTC - are you 9 weeks aleady?! WOO!!! :happydance: With the last heart rate you mentioned my guess is that youre team pink! :cloud9:

AFM 9 weeks to go - a couple more name ideas Sierra and Annabelle


----------



## Vonn

Lee--Sierra and Sienna are both pretty, IMO. I have a colleague who has an Annabel and a Scarlett (and a Lachlan and Simon). Can't wait to see what you decide. Pretty soon we will need another bump shot!


----------



## TTC74

I can't believe you're so close Lee! I can't wait to see the LO in a couple of short months!


----------



## Neener

Beekay - glad to hear everything's going so well. 

Terri - Welcome back - your cruise sounds lovely. So sorry about the snafu at the clinic. You're so strong and positive. I have so much to learn from you. I'm excited about your new job. Fresh beginnings are always motivating.

MsR - so sorry to hear the news about your DH. :hugs: I can't imagine what you both have been through. Take time to solace and comfort each other. It's great to hear you guys are talking and keeping things in the open. Much better than avoidance although that's usually the more tempting route to go. Support and hugs whatever you decide the next step will be. 

Vonn - I'm ready for your nurse to return - let's get this show on the road. You deserve some forward progress!

AFM - I could use some advice from you lovely ladies. As usual, today I received both good news and bad news. Our new insurance has kicked in so I went to my Dr.'s office to officially give blood for the beta (still seems silly, but ok). While I'm there I give them insurance information and ask them to verify IVF benefits. Good news is the policy does indeed cover some infertility - $18,000 medical and $12,000 drugs. Bad news is that although my Dr. is in network for nonfertility services, the clinic isn't considered one of the plan's Center of Excellence so they won't cover ANY infertility treatments. I really like my Dr. and the facility even though it's a 45 minute drive from my house and I was feeling like we were finally moving forward with a plan. There's a Center of Excellence two minutes from my work that I can go to (in fact, I almost went with them initially, but found out they had a 3 month wait for new patients). So I've called and left them a message to see if I can get an appointment and have my medical records transferred over. However, I'm just nervous that 1) I'll have a long wait to be seen 2) I won't like the Drs. as much 3) the Drs wont be as willing to treat me as I'm overweight and have low AMH numbers. These are all "what if" situations that may not even be realistic, but it's all I can think about right now. I knew we were going to wait out this cycle due to the insurance situation and that was already making me anxious but the thought of sitting out 2-3 more cycles to be seen by a new practice has me feeling a little defeated. What would you ladies do in this situation - should I try a couple more IUIs with my current Dr. and pay out of pocket or even an expensive round of IVF to keep the ball rolling or just be patient to see when the new clinic can schedule me in? I don't have the luxury to not do anything bc my hormones are out of balance and I don't O on my own, so us trying naturally is futile and if I don't O there's a good chance I could start having irregular periods and thickened lining again and i don't want to go through hysteroscopy again.

Thanks for letting me think through the scenarios out loud with you gals. DH is understandably preoccupied with SIL's cancer treatment tonight and so I'm waiting until the weekend to discuss with him. I would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## MsRipple

Thanks for the support ladies. We are still very much in discussion phases re: next steps. My husband has discomfort about using donors - the whole "shopping" aspect of it for lack of a better term disturbs him and the idea that we may be getting sperm from someone who was donating to make money. I think underlying a lot of this is a fair amount of sadness and concern about not being a bio dad. For me I am less concerned about genetics and the other issues, but I am worried that this feeling of a lack of connection may persist if and when I do get pregnant and once the baby is born (he has jokingly referred to any baby as "your" baby). We decided to go see a counselor recommended to us. I am so grateful that my non-therapist attending husband had no objection to us doing this. 

Neener- I understand your concerns (especially about them not treating you- I have gained so much weight this year, and anxiety about discussing this with doctors has led me to postpone making appointments). It sounds like you should at least get an appointment on the books. If it doesn't work for you, or if you are not happy after the consultation, you can always make the decision to proceed with the clinic you are with now. But wow a few minutes from home and covered by insurance sounds like a dream - and you may like the doctors just as much or as more. 

Vonn - thank you for the words of advice. I am planning to attend a resolve meetup in my area. Hoping to do this next month! 

Lee- I like most of those names! Will come back with a more detailed opinion!

Everyone else- hoping everything is going well.


----------



## MsRipple

Oh and Neener as for your actual question ;), I would make the appointment by your house, see when they can fit you in and see what they say when you have your consult. Also I would call them every week or so if the initial appt is far out and see if they have any cancellations you can take. The rest depends on your financial situation - if you can afford it and it's worth the money to you I would spend the money now with your current doctors. But if doing so will put you into debt I might not do that. 
Do your doctors think a few months will make a difference?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Vonn &#8211; YAYYYYY FOR A DONOR!!! FINALLY!!! :happydance:
I believe they said they work with a few egg banks but she recommended a specific one to us b/c their freezing process/thawing process is highly successful out of all of them. MBC or something? I forget the acronym. I have to start making those calls now that I&#8217;m back from vaca!

Spud &#8211; omigosh, I&#8217;m SO sorry for all you and Seren have gone through! Poor little thing! I&#8217;m so happy she&#8217;s on the mend now, though. Except for an annoying little cough. Also very happy to read that you and DH are going to sell the biz. Money isn&#8217;t everything &#8211; your health and happy family are. :hugs:

PJ &#8211; :wave: so glad little Frankie is feeling better! Ah the life you have of 2 little ones right now! 

Lee &#8211; ohhhh I love name picking! My top 3 faves are Adalynn (though I guess there are a lot of Addisons around these days), Brinley, and Cecelia!!

Neener &#8211; definitely a lot going on in IVF but we&#8217;re here for you!! Re: your last post &#8211; I&#8217;d have to say that the less stress (money-wise) caused by going to a COE for us has been great. Each IVF costs around 11k and going to a COE usually results in a huge discount from that. So you can use your lifetime maxes to the fullest extent. So I would definitely look into them but maybe, yeah, continue with the IUI out of pocket until they are able to see you, if they have such a long wait. And maybe ask about things you can do in the meantime to be in the best form when they do see you &#8211; maybe weightloss or something? You clearly can&#8217;t get your AMH numbers up but you can work on the other things!

Beekay &#8211; so glad you&#8217;re feeling so good! Good luck on the NT scan &#8211; I&#8217;m sure everything will be wonderful.

TTC &#8211; good to see you&#8217;re still going strong!!

Terri &#8211; forget my question on your other post on where you want. Got it here! And still BS on the embryo thing. Super BS.

Msripple &#8211; what a gut punch, I&#8217;m so sorry. I know there are options such as the one you&#8217;re leaning towards but it&#8217;s still tough. I hope you&#8217;re both doing ok. :hugs:

Afm &#8211; back from vacation! It was WON-DER-FUL, but back to the grind. And back to gearing up for our next turn in TTC &#8211; I have to make those appointments and am just waiting on cd1 so I can schedule my sonohysterogram or whatever the hell that thing is. I&#8217;m traveling for work this week and next so that&#8217;s going to cramp things up a little bit. I hope it doesn&#8217;t push out anything. I have to say, though &#8211; I&#8217;m trying to keep my brain level. Terri &#8211; I am just about ok with us not having kids too. Trying to stay positive for the process but realistic overall. I love being flexible and being able to go to things on a whim, travel where and when we want to, etc. Watching our friends this week with their kids was kind of an experiment &#8211; they are GREAT kids but even great kids are trying sometimes. So, we&#8217;ll see what happens.


----------



## Rainshiny

Ms ripple- I'm so sorry- how devastating for your husband. Counseling sounds helpful. It sounds like it will take him some time to process. Don't worry tho- we used donor embryos and we feel like our babies are just as much a part of us. We love them the same as if they were genetically related.

Neener- waiting is not the best if u can help it, but maybe the COE is really good and worth the wait! If the money causes stress it might be better on that front too.

Wish- if you use DE, you will get pregnant :) I think it's good to embrace all possible outcomes, but I get the feeling you are not done trying in your heart, love. Is that right? These decisions are huge but one can be happy no matter what happens, right??

Terri- what's your next trip/adventure? I saw a beautiful sophisticated black lady with no hair in the metro and thought of you :)

Vonn- can't wait to hear when u get the calendar! Launch this puppy!

Lee- I like Cecilia and Adelaide an Annabelle and Sierra.

Ttc--just a couple weeks and you're out of the first tri!!!! So exciting. When do u get results back? Amazing. Grow baby grow! How do u feel? Are u eating well? Any little bump yet? (I showed at 10 weeks but that was twins so I might off schedule).


----------



## TTC74

No showing yet, but I did get a fetal monitor last night. I couldn't find the baby's heartbeat but DH swears that he did for a couple of seconds with the headphones. I'm not terribly worried. I have a tilted uterus. So, it isn't much of a shock. 

I go in for my qnatal genetic screen on Friday or Monday. The doctor said it would take about a week to get the results back. I cannot wait to hear that baby is healthy and to learn the baby's gender!


----------



## Wish2BMom

rain - I love that you're back with us! :) I love your optimism too about DE. I'm not getting very good feedback on another thread re: our decision to use frozen vs fresh but oh well. I think it's right for us and if it didn't work, why would they offer it? And why would my doc say that it's basically the same success rate? Everyone's opinions and experiences are different, I suppose.
I'm certainly not done trying yet but I'm getting close. I had the thought the other night, it just came over me, about not really 'leaving' anything or anyone behind. Seems weird. While we can have all the fun we want without kids - travel, etc - it just seems odd to not have a family to share those times or stories with other than each other. I would not take it for granted, that's for sure. But it was just a feeling that came over me.

Here are some pics from our trip - I thought you might enjoy! Cadillac Mtn in Acadia Nat'l Park is the first place in the US to see a sunrise (in the fall and winter, but in the spring that belongs to a mountain a little north of here). So we got to be the 2nd! :) though it was a skotsch cloudy :haha:
 



Attached Files:







cadi sunrise 2.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 1









sand beach rocks.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 1









Sand Beach Seaweed.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Vonn

Wish--gorgeous pics! I'm glad your vacay was great, I'd love to spend more time in Maine. What am I saying? I'd love to spend more time just about anywhere. Not that I don't want to live in MN, I do, but I wish I could travel more.

All the mixed info about frozen eggs IS really confusing. I personally think with vitrification now the difference in frozen and fresh isn't all that different. A slight difference, but not like 50%. But some other ladies claim otherwise, I feel like that info is more from clinics in Europe, but they do all the same stuff, so I don't know why they'd have such poor thaw rates. IDK. Go with your gut! If you trust your clinic, then go for it and it will work.

Neener--what'd you decide to do?

MsR--any more conversations between you and DH?

TTC--you've made it longer than any of the other recent pregnancies. Has to be a good sign!

Beekay--when's the nt scan, again?

Terri--wrapping things up at work?

Hi to everyone else! 

AFM--I received word from my nurse that everything is a-go. It turns out the donor is not too busy in August, so we can start. I did my first Lupron injection last night! That's a crazy thing to have an exclamation point after, but we do get excited about the weirdest things in this process. :wacko:

I go in on the 11th for ultrasound and labs. The donor will start stims shortly after that. Estimated retrieval date is August 26 and ETA for transfer is August 31. THIS MONTH. This could all be done in less than a month! :happydance:


----------



## Taurus8484

That's fantastic Vonn................I'm keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you xx


----------



## TTC74

Excellent news Vonn! I'm keeping everything crossed for you!

AFM - I ended up getting an ultrasound yesterday after panicking that something was wrong (mostly because I'm ridiculous). Everything looks great. Baby is safe and sound and growing big and strong in there. I'm thrilled of course! Since my last loss was an MMC, I was terrified of that wand. Fortunately, there was no need to be this time!


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-Yeah!! Now all of a sudden things are moving at warp speed. Your transfer date may even be sooner if your donor is a good responder. Woop woop!! When you say 'go in' does that mean to NY? Then you go again for the transfer? I guess this is your travel time. Hopefully you can visit the city (I'm assuming it's downtown) while your there and that will be your summer vacation. So excited for you.

TTC-Also super excited for you. Great news!

Rain-Aww..thanks for thinking of me.

Wish-Great pictures..they look like they're from a calendar.

AFM-My dad is in town for the week, although my husband asked how long he was staying and he said 'I'm not sure.' Last I talked to him, it was one week (Sunday-Sunday), so who knows. We went to Ellicott City yesterday to check out the flood damage. For those that watch the nightly news, the town next door to us got ~6" of rain in one hour, and the historic part of town is severely damaged. Cars washed down the street and into the river, and they are stuck there. My city is ok because we're on a small hill, and not near the water. I will upload pics in a few. Training for marathon and getting my desk cleaned up a bit. I still have about a month or so to work here, so no huge rush. What else...going to the Os game tonight, and seriously training for my marathon now with a group. We ran 15 miles on Saturday, and I thought it would be too much for me, but I was fine. I was able to run faster at the end, so I was pleased. This weekend we're running 7, so it'll seem like a breeze. I'm telling you, running races is mostly mental. HA! I love it. That's the latest, I suppose.

Hope everyone has a great day today. :hugs:


----------



## beekay

Vonn- :happydance::happydance::happydance: That is GREAT news! Finally!! August is going to be a busy busy month for you :thumbup: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

TTC - Glad to hear everything was nice and normal with your unscheduled scan - it's very easy to get worried unnecessarily (I know!). I am jealous that you get to find out the baby's gender so early - we don't have that test in Canada (they only do it if you're at high risk for chromosomal issues following NT scan, etc.). I won't know until 18+ weeks - the wait is already killing me! :haha:

Terri - You are so right about the running being a mental game! I have never worked up the courage to tackle the Full, but I have done many many Halfs.....but race-day always gives you that little extra mental boost and adrenaline-bump and those first miles just FLY by (we won't talk about the LAST couple of miles though - haha!). I am actually going to be doing a 10k/Half (10k Sat, Half Sun) in October of this year in Vancouver when I'll be about 5.5months pregnant. I have decided that I will walk it rather than run....but I still really need to keep my cardio and general fitness in line to be sure I'm ready to tackle it :thumbup: Best of luck with your training - sounds like you're already killing it!

AFM - Had my nuchal scan last week.....I was sooooo nervous.....but all was well. It was amazing to see the progression of our little Appleseed from last scan. It was wiggling around and kicking like crazy :haha: The technician didn't "officially" tell me my NT number, but she took that measurement MANY times and I could see the results on the screen....it averaged about 1.6mm - so I'm very pleased with that. Hoping my risk calculation with that number is low (even factoring in my age). I will get my risk assessment number next week at my follow-up Dr. appointment. 

Here is a quick pic of our little Appleseed mid-kick!
 



Attached Files:







us-Jul2016-crop.jpg
File size: 53.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wish2BMom

beekay - awww! so glad everything went well!! haha the pic looks like the little appleseed is laughing while kicking! :)

terri - you're such a rock star. I want to be like you when I grow up. And i'll take that 'calendar' compliment!! :)

vonn - I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU COULD BE PUPO BY THE END OF THE MONTH!!!!! :happydance:

TTC - so happy your freakout wasn't warranted and everything looks good!! 

afm - AF is starting now-ish. So either today/tomorrow will be day 1 and I'll call to have my sono scheduled for day 3. I'm assuming it'll be tomorrow and then the sono on Sunday. Which is fun b/c I have to travel an hour away for it on the weekends. Woo!


----------



## terripeachy

Great scan beekay!! Yeah!! Kudos for doing a half while pregnant. That's awesome!!

And here are some pictures of the flooding.
 



Attached Files:







EC1.jpg
File size: 67.8 KB
Views: 0









EC2.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 0









EC3.jpg
File size: 64.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Vonn

Terri--so glad you are on higher ground & didn't get the flooding. I did think of you when I heard "outside Baltimore" on the news story. Time does go by so much faster when stuff is happening! We will be in upstate NY, not the city. That would have been fun. We are renewing passports to go to Niagara Falls for a day (I've been but DH hasn't). We also plan to have an overnight in western Mass, where I lived for a couple years when in grad school. It will def be a vacation, albeit one with a lot of nerves!

Beekay--it's amazing at 12 weeks that little appleseed looks like a real baby. Blows my mind! Good news on the results.

Wish--that's a bummer you will have to travel further for the sono. But, whatever it takes to keep things moving along, right?!?!

TTC--sorry for the scare, but so glad the scan was reassuring!

Rain--remind me of your procedure with the PIO shots? Didn't you use heat and ice in some combination? I won't start them for a bit, but there's someone on another thread I'm on who's just started them and I was going to tell her what the pros do to make it easier. :winkwink:

AFM--3 lupron injections so far. No problems, just that when I went to do the injection last night my belly was REALLY bloated looking. I'm assuming it's the lupron, but who knows. Fun times!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yup, whatever works! 

we had another layoff at work yesterday and this was a biggie. We are down to a really lean team, truly becoming the startup we need to be. But it's scary. If we don't make some sort of turn by the end of the year, we're toast. So then I think about the $$ it's taking to do this DE stuff. Do we sink savings into this and then I get laid off (with no severance)?? I can't hold back on life b/c of the potential of something happening, but it's just scary.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Since you've been traveling, how do they do layoffs? Just send a mass email and tell you that it happened, and then your friends call you and give you the specifics? I never really knew how that worked when people are away from the office. It is super scary...Ours layoffs are usually in mid September because that's the end of our fiscal year. I hope they don't have any more for the near future, and yes, you have to keep doing what you're doing, and if they choose you, you'll find other means to get your baby. Focus on things you can control for now.

Vonn-Oh..upstate NY. It also has its highlights, but not as busy as the city. I know you didn't ask me about PIO shots, but I always heated a washcloth in the microwave, and after my shot, I would massage the area with the warm towel. It's supposed to also get the oil flowing a little because it's thick, yucky stuff. After a while, your thigh/butt/hip hurts from constantly injecting oil in there, but we do what we have to do.


----------



## Vonn

Wish--that is scary. Because of your recent promotion, you felt safe, though, right? Money sucks. It is really stressful to think about the future when something about it feels up in the air. But you are right that you have to keep on living in the meantime cuz you just never know what will happen. I am really stressed about money, as I have complained about before. But I am trying to have faith that we will just figure it out. Yikes. :hugs: to you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

i was actually down in the office yesterday, back from my travel. But one of those that WAS laid off was on vacation with his family. So freakin sad. But yeah, if i was not affected and was on vacation, my boss would call me while on vacation and let me know what was going on.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--somehow didn't see your response...oops. Thanks for pointers on how you did PIO! Sorry, I hadn't remembered you did it. I only remember Rainshiny did because I recall there being some debacle with her DW trying to help out.


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - it was on the news here and i thought about you. I'm glad you are safe.

Vonn - I'm so excited. I can't wait to see you pregnant. 

Wish - I think go for it still. I know it will be tough if you do lose your job but anything can happen in life. Give it a go. Follow your dreams.

Ttc - I'm glad the u/s went well. I bought a doppler in the end after a massive freak out or ten. I only used it about 5 times because I don't believe in the extra ultrasound waves but it really eased my stress when I needed it. 

Fezzle - just out of interest are you full time breastfeeding and ttc? 

Rain - I hope life with twins is settling down a bit now. Does dw help much? Are you breastfeeding?

Lee - I loved a few of your choices but I'm on my phone and can't remember them on the top of my head.

MrsR and Neener - just saying hello as on my phone and can't peak back easily but I am thinking about you ladies.

Afm - I can't wait for spring/summer. I'm over bugs. The kids are sick again. I'm sick and trying to look after sick kids. Dh is just working so can't look after the kids for me. 
The contract on the business sale is signed. It hopefully will go unconditional in mid Sept and takeover will be the end of October. In time for summer.


----------



## Fyren

These are the symptoms I've been getting since Day 1 of being late to Day 10 (will be 11 days late in the morning)..

1 Day - Nothing out of the usual.
2 Day - Itchy nipples, sore when pressed, tender side-boobs, creamy/lotiony cm.
3 Day - Creamy lotiony cm but not a lot.
4 Day - Creamy lotiony cm but not a lot, minor cramps here and there, soreness of breasts increased, tender side-boobs increased.
5 Day - Creamy lotiony cm but not a lot, soreness of breasts the same as Day 4, tender side-boobs the same as Day 4, increased saliva.
6 Day - Same as Day 5 except veins are more blue around the nipple and areola has gotten a little darker gradually.
7 Day - Nausea but not bad, twinges near belly button, stings near both ovaries for less than a second, increased saliva, temperature increased.
8 Day - Same as Day 7.
9 Day - Minor headache, nausea but not bad, increased temperature, increased saliva, when little pressure is put on breasts it's sore.
10 Day - Same as Day 9. Minor backache, minor headache, stings near belly button for less than a second on the left side then itchy on the right side, AF cramps when I have a bowel movement (suppose everyone gets that), full after 2 bites of food, temperature increased, saliva amount decreased.

Those are all of my symptoms that I can remember as of yet, are they good or do they mean nothing?

I'll be testing tomorrow.


----------



## Lee37

Welcome Fyren! Hope this month is the one for you! Wishing you lots of luck testing :dust:

TTC - Glad all is well!! Btw I have my bet on team pink! 

Vonn - I am so over the moon excited for you!!! A donor AND moving forward right away this month! Crossing fingers and toes and saying prayers for you!! [-o&lt; 

Wish - I hope all continues to stay stable at work for you. Love the Cadillac Mtn pics! :thumbup:

Terri - I saw the footage on the flood. That is so scary. Glad you were not affected. I feel for all the folks who were. 

Beekay, great scan, so happy the testing is looking great. :thumbup:

Spud - Congrats on the sale of the business!

AFM - 8 months now (32 weeks) will post a new bump pic soon! Tks for all your thoughts on names. :flower:


----------



## TTC74

I had my blood draw for my genetic screening done on Friday. I anticipate getting the results on Thursday or Friday (at least I am praying to get the results prior to the weekend!). I've got to say . . . now that the wait is on, I am incredibly nervous.


----------



## Vonn

TTC--it always seems that there is something to nervously wait for, even once the hurdle of pregnancy is achieved. Hope the week goes quickly for you!

Fyren--did you get a positive?

Spud--so good to hear from you! My heart surged a little when I read, "I can't wait to see you pregnant." So sure, so hopeful. Awwww.... I'm really glad a contract has been signed to sell the business. Does DH have any ideas of what he'd like to do next?

Terri--is your dad still around? Do you like having him for extended periods, or does it drive you crazy? I know he comes to check on his rental properties. That reminded me about yours, how's that going?

Wish--did you have the sono this weekend? Where are you at?

Anyone else have anything going on?!?!?

AFM--almost forgot to inject lupron last night...well, I did forget, but DH asked about how it went when he got home at 12:15 am. I was sound asleep, but had to get up. So annoyed that I forgot! I have my labs and us on Thursday morning & I think donor goes in Friday morning. Hopefully still on track at that point. Fx, fx, fx, fx. I'm not doing bcp this time, only lupron, and I'm not at all sure when I will get AF. I'm CD28, 12 DPO, so any time now, but maybe lupron delays it. I have to ask the nurse but keep forgetting.


----------



## Neener

Hi Ladies!

Hope you're all doing well  Just wanted to share a cool story about a family friend of ours. A couple of years ago she decided to freeze her eggs bc she was 37 or 38 and single at the time. I believe she only had 3 eggs that round. About 6 months later she met her now husband. A few months ago they fertilized the eggs - Only 2 fertilized and they transferred them both (she's now 39 soon to be 40) and both embies stuck! Pregnant with twins! Love hearing stories like this so wanted to share with you all. 

MsR -I'm so happy to hear DH is open to counseling. Hope you both are healing together through all of this. Thanks for your advice about our situation - my updates below.

Vonn - I'm so excited for you. My heart skipped a beat for you when Spud said she could see you pregnant already! :hugs: I'll be stalking your posts even more than normal bc I'll be doing the meds about 1 month after you (hopefully) 

Wish - Your vacay pics were gorgeous! Sorry about the layoffs at work. I know it's scary, but I think you have to continue down your path. Hopefully you'll be safe for the foreseeable future, but we can't live by the "what-ifs," right? I just found out a week and a half ago that my boss was fired. I thought he a good SVP and I don't think he had any idea it was coming They already hired the new guy. Kind of unsettling, but grateful we don't have large rounds of layoffs.

Thanks for your advice. Really hoping that with the CofE discount we can get 2 or 3 rounds of IVF if we need them (or if we want to bank eggs/embies). We do have 30% coinsurance so will still be an investment but we are so grateful for the coverage.

TTC - I have a tilted uterus too so good to know about the heartbeat! Glad you decided to get an extra scan - the peace of mind must be so worth it. Hope you're enjoying every moment of the pregnancy (even the uncomfortable ones) Good luck with the testing :-D

Terri - Glad you are safe from the rain and flooding. We saw some of our friends' pictures from the area - super scary! Best of luck with your marathon training. You're super woman!

Spud- sorry to hear you are sick. Get well soon! Congrats on selling the business. I'm so excited for that to go through 

Hi Rain, Beekay, PJ, and Lee!

AFM - Thanks (AGAIN) for your kind words, support, and patience. I swear I'm normally a calm and rational person normally but this TTC business seems so high stakes that every decision makes me an anxious wreck. I think I was being dramatic about a Dr. flat out refusing to treat us via IVF. If my insurance pays for it why would they turn away easy money? I know their stats are important, but at end of day they are running a business. 

So about 10 days ago when I found out of the Center of Excellence business, I updated my original clinic and told them how concerned I was about missing a cycle. They were very understanding and my Dr. suggested we could do a natural cycle IUI (no Clomid). I went in for an US on CD12 and there was a nice size follie at 18mm just sitting there (makes me wonder why and how I don't normally ovulate on my own if my follies seem to grow?) So Dr. ordered me a trigger shot and we did IUI. Today I'm 6DPIUI but don't really have high hopes. No symptoms to report at all. I think I just did the IUI to make myself feel better mentally. I guess they weren't completely wasted effort because at least we learned my ovaries respond to meds? If this round doesn't work we will just wait to get started with IVF. (Nice side note though is that I found out my insurance actually paid for my baseline and CD10 ultrasounds although i don't have any infertility coverage. So our 2 IUIs didn't actually cost that much - just meds and coinsurance.)

In regards to the Centers of Excellence - the clinic next to my work never called me back after 2 voicemails! So I did a little research and found out that another CofE actually had the highest success rating in California Bay Area according to SART.org. They are about a 30-45 minute drive away so about same distance as my current clinic. Called them and the phone was actually answered by a human. Why is that so rare for IVF clinics??? Even my current clinic is frustrating about that - they respond well if I leave a message but sometimes you just want to hear a human on the other line. So anyway - we have an appointment on the books for Sept. 9. Hoping that they can review everything we've already done and move straight to IVF - maybe even start BC that same week? I'm thinking of calling them as soon as AF arrives to see if they have any cancellations and can fit us in even earlier. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Vonn

Neener--Feeling any more hopeful about this cycle? Glad you were able to get with a clinic you feel good about. The financial benefits of going to a center of excellence seems definitely like something to take advantage of. And you don't normally ovulate on your own, but you did this month? That's encouraging!


----------



## gaves99

Hi ladies. Thought I'd say hi! Currently ttc #2. I'm cd27 and 12dpo (literally just tested and :bfn::nope:) been off the pill since January with several months of not trying but not preventing either. I assume I should go to the dr soon just to get checked out for no obvious issues this time around. With dd we conceived the first month so I was super lucky and didn't have to keep trying or deal with negatives. Look forward to chatting more!


----------



## beekay

Good Morning Everyone :flower:

I just got my NT results last night and, even though my risk calculations were better than my "baseline" risk for a 39 year old (which is 1 in 92 risk).....my calculation of 1 in 212 for Down's still puts me in the "positive"/"high risk" category. I was a little surprised, as my Nuchal measurements were about 1.6mm - which is well below the 2.5 that they consider problematic in general. And evidently, anything greater than 1 in 300 is high risk. My family Dr is referring me to a high-risk OB. Not sure when I will hear from that OB as wait-lists can be long from what I understand.

Anyone else experience a "high risk" calc for Down's/other chromosomal defects? Did you opt for Amnio or CVS? I know that the Amnio test comes with risks of its own - we are really leaning towards not going that route, but I would really appreciate any input/advice.

Thanks ladies - hope you all have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Beekay....with DS2 I had a 1:250 chance purely because of my age. We decided not to.pursue any further. You can do a blood test rather an amino or csv these days. TTC just had it done.


----------



## Neener

Thanks, Vonn. I'm not really sure what's going on. Dr. seemed to think that my irregular periods were due to annovulation. So even though I had an 18 mm follie on CD 12 all on my own this round blood test for LH was low so maybe my surge is never enough to release the egg although the follie is growing? That would explain why I always got faint lines on OPKs but never a true positive on my own. I asked Dr. if that was possible and she said "Anything's possible but that would be very rare." Just hope it's not a sign of early menopause or low quality eggs.

8DPIUI today and no symptoms.

Vonn - how's your cycling coming along? No sores from all the shots, I hope. Can you remind me - did you guys try IVF with your own eggs after moving on from IUIs? I don't see any mention of that in your siggie, but I thought you had tried a round first.

Beekay - sorry i can't be of any help. Best of luck- I'm sure you'll make the right decision for you and your little one


----------



## Vonn

Gaves99--welcome!

Beekay--good luck, dear! It does seem like there are some different options for checking, if you decide you want to do that. 

Neener--the shots aren't bad, so far. Only a short needle in the belly. The bad ones come later! We did not do any rounds of OE IVF. We may only get one try & being told we had a 5% chance...that was a chance I couldn't take. 

Wish--where'd you go?? Miss you!

AFM--I'm not sure what to make of my appointments today. I haven't seen lab results, but the scan results were confusing. The dr in the local clinic who saw me after the scan said that the stripe in the endometrium was disconnected, which concerned her. She said if it was her, she'd want me to do a sonohystogram (or something along those lines...wish, I think what you are having done). I have no idea if my IVF clinic will say the same or interpret the image differently. I also had what was probably a corpus luteum in one ovary (normal since I think I oved a bit ago) and a 10 mm follie on the other. The dr thought that was prob because I've only been on lupron for 9 days, it hasn't shut my ovaries down totally yet. 

I sent a message to my IVF nurse that I was anxious to hear their take on it, but never heard from her. Part of my confusion is that I'm not sure what should be going on as I'm cd30 and I've done lupron for 9 days. When does AF come? How are things going to sync? How shut down should my ovaries be at this point? 

I hope all the results actually got to them. I asked her to let me know a half hour before they close if she didn't have my results and I would harass people, but since I didn't hear from her, I assume she got everything. Maybe she's waiting to see the donor's scan and lab results before getting back to me. I'm kind of wreck, trying really, really hard not to think the worst! :wacko:


----------



## Neener

Fingers crossed so tight for you, Vonn!


----------



## Spudtastic

Beekay - I'm wondering if your age is a factor. I remember Serens NT was 1.7 which is higher than yours but I was 36 so I got 1 in 5400. I remember Fezzle had a low NT measurement but because she was 40 she had a really high chance. If Fezzle pops on here I'm sure she'll tell you. And her baby is fine.
I had already made up my mind to do the Harmony test if my NT chance was high risk. I would have had to pay the 1000 nzd for it but it tells you yes or no to downs with 99.9% certainty. I personally decided beforehand not to do an amnio because of the risk of miscarriage and if the baby had downs she was still my baby. 
Perhaps the Harmony test will just put your mind at ease. It's a simple blood test.


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-I hope you heard back from the clinic before closing. Let us know what they said. I hate that the doc said she was concerned. That is NOT what you want to hear when getting a scan. I am going to pray that it's a concern but not a stop. 

I'm swamped. My rental property is almost ready to go. I'm renting to someone through a Catholic charities type organization. It's like Section 8, but not. The org will pay rent every month and the housing is supposed to be temporary, but the caseworker thinks this woman (and her three kids) will be in the program for at least a year. And surprise, she's also prego SO.... I'm hoping she's in the program for more than a year. Apparently, ghetto life leads to excessive fertility. Why didn't I connect the dots sooner? Anyway, my dad has been a huge help as far as fixing up the house this time around and hopefully this woman won't ruin it. Im showing the place to two other people this afternoon but I'll be renting to the pregnant woman. I can't afford to risk having someone rent it on their own. Too many bad apples that don't pay rent, unfortunately. No business in the city will take a check; money orders or credit cards only. No debit, no ATMs nearby because they don't have bank accounts. 

I told my 70+ coworker that I'm leaving and he said he is considering retirement. I hope he does because he is being taken advantage of because he's a good worker and had a been for 42 years. He comes in at 5a, leaves at 2 and works the full day every day (even Fridays). I honestly think that he worked the past few years because he liked working with me, and now that I'm leaving, he'll be all alone. He doesn't have a wife or kids, so he works. We'll see what happens. He's treating me to lunch on Monday. Yeah!

Wish-yeah, where are you?
Beekay-I'm sure thugs will work out whatever you decide. I'd definitely get bloodwork only if that's an option. 
Lee-another picture please! Have you chosen a name for good yet?
Neener-thanks for the kudos and I hope you get a surprise BFP. 
TTC-glad your scan went well. 
Taurus/Spud-:hugs: love you guys! 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## Lee37

Welcome Gaves! Wishing you luck and :dust:

Vonn - Hope you dont have to wait long to find out what is happening..Sending positive vibes your way! :flower:

Beekay - The nurse at the clinic we go to told me that due to my age, regardless of my results, my numbers would be averaged out to high risk on a NT scan so i didnt bother. All looked good at the 20 week anatomy scan. Whew!

Terri - sounds like a new adventure in your near future on the work front..thats exciting!!:thumbup:

AFM 33 weeks and baby is sideways.. hoping she turns on her own. I have gained 19lbs total so far and experiencing the usual stuff, heartburn etc but all is going good and cant believe how fast time is flying!


----------



## beekay

Thanks for all your advice on the NT results ladies. The Harmony (blood) test has only very recently become available in Canada, but is not covered under any insurance.....so it would be over $1k out-of-pocket expense here. If I thought my risk was "truly" great (by that I mean, not artificially skewed because of age), then I might bite the bullet and get the test anyways. I am really hoping to avoid amnio - at any cost. However, I am hoping that my high-risk OB will have some further advice - I just don't know how long it will take for me to actually get an appointment with him/her. FX that I hear from them soon!


----------



## TTC74

Good luck Beekay! 

My qnatal results are in. I'm having a healthy baby girl!


----------



## MsRipple

Congrats TTC!!!! 

Beekay sounds like it's a pretty normal result for us over 35ers - hoping you get more info at the high risk ob.

Vonn/Wish- how's DE stuff? Hoping all is going well.

AFM I've just been a bit stressed and down. We are going to see a therapist about our next options. But my husband, who shows no emotions basically, seems really unhappy. He feels like he will not be the child's "real" father - if we do something like open donor (which I thought was a good idea, but maybe not) that our child would look up the donor and think of the donor as a father, with my husband as some fatherly stand in for the first 18 years of life. It's just heartbreaking to me the idea that he would feel this way now, but more so after we have a baby. Normally I would hope this would change, but my husband can be so stubborn and good at masking his emotions, that I worry that he would feel like this is "my" baby. I want so much to have a family with him and thinking that he will just play a part and not feel like a family is so heartbreaking to me. I would be totally willing to do the Donor embryo route if that would solve any concerns, but it sounds like it wouldn't? And same with adoption - although I would like the ability to try to carry a baby, plus to be honest adoption - with the ups and downs and costs and home visits and interviews and people changing their mind - scares the shit out of me. So, yeah.........we need therapy.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all! sorry I've been quiet - so much stuff going down in my life in the past couple of weeks, it's been tough to manage emotionally (for me). 

msripple - I hear you loud and clear. I had my own similar thoughts about DE and it not being 'my' baby. But then we looked into adoption and you're right - there's SO MUCH TO IT and the risk of going broke for something that may or may not be a sure thing (if you're chosen or not, if the mom doesn't change her mind last minute, etc). Adoption shouldn't be that hard - too many kids need a loving home. And really, the urge to carry my own child started to become more important than the child having my DNA - the child will have my blood coarsing through it's veins and that's good enough for me. You definitely have to have a suspension of what reality you thought you were going to have, though - it's not the typical, "normal" way to get to where you want to be but if you truly want to be there, at least there are these options. Good luck to you and DH - it's such a rough ride but I know you guys will come out on top.

Vonn - starting Lupron on day 21?? For some reason, I thought you were starting it around day 5! Are you still on track with everything?

terri - so glad you're renting through that Church group. We have Sec 8 folks and I think it's made a difference - you get your money. I hope this time around is vastly different from last time. And YAY for almost starting your new career!!! Your coworker sounds like one of mine, see below...

spud - how goes the sale of the business?

ttc - CONGRATS!!! :happydance: so happy for you that things have finally worked out. 

beekay - I hope someone calls you back soon! You sound like you have a balanced thought process about everything. It's certainly scary to hear all of that, though.

neener - feeling anything yet?

taurus - hi!! :wave:

lee - I hope baby girl turns around soon too!! so close!! 19 lbs - that's great!!

so, yeah - layoffs at work, culture changes at work, just TONS of change there - that was 2 Thursdays ago. Then I found out that a dear coworker of mine had 3(!) heart attacks at work and was having open heart surgery the same day we were having the layoffs. To compound that, I found out he doesn't really have any family so he has us and his neighbors. And he's in Canada so I can't go see him. So that made me sad. Then, we had to put down my FIL's (and mine, really) dog this past Friday. Though it was done by the time I woke up Friday morning - he had to do it at the emergency room at 4am. The week leading up to it, he wasn't doing well at all - no longer responding to his chemo (lymphoma). So it was obvious things were going to happen soon. At the same time, one of my kitties wasn't doing well so we had a few vet appts and an ultrasound for her. But she's ok now and we have meds for her. 

So TTC has taken a bit of a back seat up until today - had my sonohysterogram (with saline) and all is well. Had my bloods last week - all is well there too. I made my appointments with the DE nursing team and counselor for next Tues and then the consent form appt with my RE the following Monday. So THOSE are all set now. THEN we can start to choose our donor. 
Also, we are getting a new pup from the local shelter - my FIL met her on his own on Friday but wasn't terribly impressed. She's shy, jumpy, but super cute. She was a breeding dog, so comes from a life of living only outside and not really being someone's pet. So I went to see her yesterday and we bonded a little bit. She is so sweet, LOVES 'fetch' and was letting me pet her head, face, ears, etc. She just needs some love and to get used to quick movements, people, and a home. I can't wait until she's here. He's going to pick her up tomorrow. <3

So that's me and my world!! I hope you're all doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## Lee37

TTC74 said:


> Good luck Beekay!
> 
> My qnatal results are in. I'm having a healthy baby girl!

I new it!!!! YAY!! :happydance: You had almost same hb numbers as me. Healthy and a girl!! So happy for your TTC :cloud9::pink:


----------



## Lee37

Wish - happy your results are good and youre able to move fwd, that is awesome! :happydance: Sounds like youve got a lot going on at work and home..hope your coworker is going to be ok and sorry about yours and FILs dog..so hard.. :cry:. The new pup will warm your hearts and will come to trust you all soon with all the love and care. 

Mrs R- i feel for DH and you. Hope youre able to work out a plan that makes you both happy :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

Terri--good luck with the new renter. I have a friend who was renting a townhome to someone in the section 8 program. The money was on time so that was good, but she signed a lease for less than she really needed because she wasn't getting many requests for showings. Not getting enough money ended up being bad for her. Just make sure you don't settle for renting it for less than you need! 

MsR--I'm really sorry you all are having such a rough time. Therapy would probably help quite a bit. I know it took me a long time of rolling this idea of using DE around in my mind before I was ready to accept and embrace it. It was a slow process of understanding what it was (through others on BnB), thinking I wouldn't need it, thinking what if I did need it, accepting I did and wondering if I could be okay with it...blah, blah, blah... It may take DH awhile to come to terms with this and of course it's possible he won't. But I think most do. It was helpful for me to read about others going through this. Maybe it would help him to do this? IDK. Just keep working through it and don't forget to love each other. :kiss:

TTC--OMG, a HEALTHY baby GIRL!!!:pink: I think I recall you wanting a girl, is that right?!? I bet your daughters a super excited. And what does DH think? Now he'll really be outnumbered!

Wish--what a shitshow. Yuck. Sorry to hear it, my friend. I hope things settle down at work and that your coworker is okay. Please share a pic of the new furbaby whenever he is adopted into your family! How was the saline sono? I think I'll have one done next week. So glad you now have appts...let the fun begin! FYI, someone on another thread just got a BFP on a HPT with frozen eggs and frozen donor sperm. She transferred two and has one frostie.

Lee--Bump pic! And baby name?!?

Beekay--Hope you can get in soon to this hi risk ObGyn. Gotta get some peace of mind!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM--Still no AF. :growlmad: I am royally peeved, but all I can do is wait. I had my weekly acu appt tonight, so hopefully it helped move things along. I am on day 14 of lupron injections and I read in one place that AF usually comes 10-16 days after starting lupron. So maybe she'll show within a couple days? I can't even remember what I posted on here about this & I'm too lazy and tired to go back. I hate it when the plan goes to shit, but I just have to maintain sanity and be resilient. It won't ruin the cycle, so that's good, it just gets delayed by however long it takes my bloody period to show up. :wacko:


----------



## Rainshiny

Vonn- sorry you have to wait again! You know you'll be PUPO in a few weeks one way or another now!! 

For pio shots, we made sure to alternate sides and rotate injection sites. We drew a small circle at the site and I held an ice cube on it for a minute. Then we did the shot (I warmed up the syringe on the heating pad beforehand). Then DW massaged then I put on the heating pad for five or ten min. It helped. U r right about the debacle- on transfer day at the hotel, DW explodes the heating pad in the microwave (then misplaced the car keys temporarily). Boy did it hurt wo the pad!! It was kinda funny in a three stooges kind of way tho...


----------



## Vonn

Thanks, Rain!

Guess what?!? AF showed up today. Thank goodness. My mood improved immensely as soon as I saw spotting this morning. :thumbup:


----------



## TTC74

That's great news Vonn! I'm so happy you can finally get started. everything crossed!


----------



## terripeachy

TTC-Glad to hear you're having a girl. Yeah!

Vonn-Woop woop for AF finally showing up. Just when you think you can't take another day, something great happens (like spotting). hee hee. Onwards and upwards.

Rain-Hey there!!

Wish2-Ugh..so sorry to hear about your pooch and the layoffs and all that other stuff. But great news on the fertility front. I thought about what you said about your blood coursing through that baby's body and that's a good way to think of things.

MrsR-sorry you're having such a tough time. I hope therapy works for you. And men never want to talk to other people about stuff. I'm sure if he looked online (since they're such pusses), some dad has a blog out there that felt the same way he did and now the dad is so happy with his babies and no one would ever know they're not biologically his. His feelings are valid and 100% male, but when it comes down to it, does he want a kid or not?

AFM-My place is officially rented!! I passed the corrupt city inspection and met with the case worker yesterday. We shook hands and the check is in the mail! Luckily for me, this house was my grandparent's house and they bought it in the 40s, I believe, so, it's paid for. The house next door had a for rent sign on it and they are asking $900, so I think $800 is plenty. In a normal neighborhood rent would be way higher for this place, but in the ghetto most can't even pay 800 so it's enough for me to supplement my income. I get a prorated check and security very soon, and then the September check gets mailed on the 25th, so my credit card will be paid off in a few months. It was sky high after fixing up the place this past winter. This time around I didn't have to charge too much because I had supplies. It took more labor than anything. All in all, I'm doing well...<3


----------



## Neener

Hi lovies! :wave:

Can't believe summer is almost over already. 

Lee - You're so close to meeting your little girl! So excited for you and hope she turns all by herself.

TTC - Congrats on the good news! :pink: You and DH must be over the moon. 

MsR - :hugs: I hope time and therapy help you and DH come to peace with whatever you decide. Wish I had some advice to offer, but since i have none, please remember we all here for you when and if you would like to vent or need a little extra support.

Wish - Nice to have you back. So sorry for all the life stress you've endured lately. So sorry about your pup and your coworker. Would love to see a pic of your new furry family member when the adoption goes through  Happy to hear things are progressing nicely on the TTC front. Best of luck picking a donor. I wouldn't even know where to start with that. Do you have some criteria of what you're looking for already?

Vonn - so glad AF finally showed. Waiting for her is the worst. You and I actually turned out to be cycle buddies now. (more on that below). What are your next steps now? Can't believe transfer is so soon. It's finally happening! :yipee:

Terri - Congrats on renting your house! So glad to hear you are doing well. Has Baltimore just gone crazy watching Phelps this year? The guy is amazing. I saw they stopped the Ravens preseason game to watch one of his races which was pretty neat. My coworker is married to an Olympic swimmer and he brought in one of her gold medals and we all got to wear it and take pics with it. Pretty neat!

AFM - AF showed up yesterday. I'm not terribly dissappointed because I didn't have high hopes and there was a small part of me that worried that if i did get a bfp now that if we ever wanted to try for #2 my eggs wouldnt be an option the next time. (I'm already having a hard time now.) Hoping that with IVF we can get at least one and hopefully bank a few embies. I know that's getting greedy, but can't help thinking that way. Any how - the most annoying part of all of this is that the 2ww this time was pretty normal the first 10 days...just some sore breasts and vivid dreams, but Im starting to think those are just things I get when I ovulate now. But Sunday day I was moody and was hungry but didn't have any appetite to actually eat. We went out for dinner finally and I couldn't finish my meal....and was nauseous as soon as we left the resturatant. That night I had TERRIBLE insomnia - tossed and turned all night. Monday the nausea and lack of appetite continued and I couldn't wait to get home to sleep. When I got home I was feverish and not feeling well at all - all I could muster to eat was a piece of dry toast. So i actually started to think I might actually be working towards a BFP. But no, when I woke up from my nap I started spotting and AF showed up full force yesterday morning. She arrived a full day early too which was obnoxious. I hope this isn't going to be my new normal in regards to PMS symptoms becasue the symptoms wiped me out physically and then also emotionally drained me a bit.

So I guess now we are off to IVF. I'm more optimistic bc I know our IUI chances were low to begin with, but also nervous that it won't work at all. DH and I haven't really talked much about what options we have if IVF doesn't work out. He doesnt seem open to adoption and I'm not sure how I feel about DE, but I guess we will cross that bridge when we get there.

On the work front there's a possibility I'll be traveling to our NYC office next week which would actually be a nice little get away and it's timed out perfectly that I'm not going to be in 2WW or stimming in a new cycle so I dont have to worry about refusing alcohol at dinner or hiding medications in my hotel room or bathroom! Our appointment with the new clinic is Sept. 9 so I think we are just going to try naturally and take it easy this cycle.


----------



## Vonn

TTC--your are 12 weeks and have your awesome results, so are you telling everyone?

Terri--what sorts of repairs did you have to do? Keeping that up would be some work, but it's so great you don't have a mortgage to pay as well. And you keep the house in the family. 

Neener--some of those symptoms were totally convincing! I hate that. It's impossible to not pay attention to every dang thing & when they are that obvious it feels like it must be true. Sept 9 is just a few weeks away. Enjoy not having to pay attention for a bit!

Wish--new puppy yet? Things settling down at work? First appt coming up?

MsR--how are you holding up?

AFM--bad news for me, I think. I had a saline sonohysterogram today and the dr who did it says there is debris on one side of my uterus and a possible polyp on the other side. She recommends a D&C and then a cycle off after that to heal. Hopefully, the results have now been sent to my IVF clinic, though they close early on Thursdays so I have to wait until tomorrow to find out if they see & recommend the same. I am super disappointed. I cried alone in the exam room, pulled myself together and walked out to see a hugely pregnant woman and her doting husband, and then a cute mom pushing a baby stroller with a cute baby. Just keep piling it on, universe, that's so lovely of you. :gun:


----------



## TTC74

That stinks royally, Vonn. I'll be thinking of you. 

We are telling people at this point. Yesterday's scan went beautifully and my OB said we were pretty much out of the woods at this point.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ah, shit, Vonn....I'm so sorry. Seriously, Universe??? What the hell could you possibly have 'debris' from? And to have to go through a D&C... cripes. I'm sorry. Another friend of mine (I think you know mdc?) had a crappy turnout yesterday too. This TTC stuff can take a hike sometimes. Middle finger emoji!!

neener - sounds like your cycle might be working out well, though - that's great. And a trip to NYC without having to fake things - awesome! 

terri - :hugs: SO happy that you got that place rented out and you're good to go!! paying of the card is a bonus!! You must be counting down the hours until you leave your job now. Try not to skip out as you go! heehee! I about did that when I was laid off 4 yrs ago (not the layoffs happening at my place now) - if they didn't kick me out, I wasn't leaving, but I was shackled to that big company. Best thing they could have done for me. 

anybody got any cute bump pics for us??

MsR - thinking of you hon - hope you and DH are finding peace and answers

afm - I feel like I left everyone hanging with my shtuff!! I'm sorry. So my coworker is doing well! He got out of the hospital the following Wednesday and actually logged on to send an email to all of us who had been asking about him. I got to see an actual picture of him holding the flowers I sent (I'd never seen what he looks like - cute old man, really!!). He saw that I was online at the same time so he IM'ed me and we chatted a bit. Awesome stuff there. 
Kitty is on new meds, though she was doing fine immediately after all of her doctor appts last week. But she's on the meds for her kidney stuff so hopefully she'll stay 'good' for awhile. She's also no longer turning her nose up at the kidney food, so that makes us happier that she's cooperating!
Work still sucks. :) 
And finally, we did adopt a new little girl, Sophie. :) She's a little bit of a project b/c she was rescued, along with 11 others, from a 'breeder'. They think this person was making black lab/golden retriever 'designer' dogs, but they were NOT treating them well at all. She's only known an outside life, living in a cage or something. She doesn't know a home, home sounds, and human affection. She's VERY timid and skittish but she's coming around. You can tell she kinda likes the feel of having her ears scratched but when you go up to her, she stays at least 10 ft away. So you have to have her come to you. Hopefully with lots of love, kindness and patience, she'll come around to know that this is her new life and no one is asking for anything from her!
here she is (kind of a dark pic, need to get a better one):
 



Attached Files:







sophie.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Vonn

Wish--cute pup!! She's big already, how old is she? I'm sure she'll come around. It sounds like you are being patient, which is probably exactly what Sophie needs. Awww, hugs to the puppy! :hugs:

AFM--IVF nurse agreed it looks like a possible polyp & if so, gotta get it out of there. She wasn't as sure about the "debris," said it could be leftover lining. But the polyp is enough to stop me from moving forward. The donor will still start stimming, though. They aren't going to hold her up anymore. This means DH will either have to ship a sample or fly out there on retrieval day and provide a fresh sample. We will decide this tonight. Estimated retrieval day for the donor is Sept 2. They will fertilize the eggs and freeze any embies that make it. My surgery is August 26. We will have to see about how long we wait to do the FET (provided there are embies to freeze), that hasn't been decided yet. Depends on how the healing goes and if we want to wait for my cycle to come back on its own, or go on bcp to shut everything down. That would allow us to move forward more quickly. I don't want to get ahead of myself, there are A LOT of what ifs in the above scenario.


----------



## Wish2BMom

well selfishly, I'm pretty excited that it sounds like we'll be cycle buddies!! But I'm sorry that you HAVE to have this. But best to get it out of there and not mess things up for when you become preggo. Slow and steady wins the race, I suppose. And you and I are the absolute SLOW-EST!!!

Sophie is around 5 yrs old. Isn't she cute? :) I'll give her your hugs when she can handle arms being around her!! :haha:

So we're going to this this weekend - should be hysterical:
https://www.redbullflugtag.com/usa-boston/en/


hello to all other lovelies!! Rainy - any new pics of those adorbs twins you got there?


----------



## penelopejones

Hi everyone! I'm following along and still rooting for you all. 

Vonn, I really hope everything gets on track following your procedure! It would be fun for you and Wish to be cycle buddies, despite all the crap you've both gone through. 

I'd love to see some bump pics--Lee! Beekay! TTC--I guess nothing to show yet, but soon! 

We just got back from a week in Canada, which was nice and cooler than here, but busy with my sister and her husband and kids and my parents all together. So we are back to our normal routine. PJ turned 3 so we had a party for her in Canada. She was well behaved overall and I was proud of her. Frankie had some rough spots and still has eczema all over--he seems very sensitive and reacts to things I eat, I think. He's still keeping me up at night--sometimes every 2 hours or so, like last night. So I'm tired! Will post pics some time when I get around to it. 

Hope everyone else is doing well..


----------



## MsRipple

PJ - Canada sounds nice and cool right about now! Jealous!

Vonn- You are just going through it, I am so sorry. I'm very excited that the embryo process is in motion though! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for all aspects of this process for you.

Wish - Hope you are having less eventful week starting today. I'm so sorry about all of the job and pet stress and sadness.

Neener & Terri - thanks for the support! 

TTC - Congatulations :)

AFM - We are going to move forward and use donor sperm. Speaking about our options helped and I think we are in a pretty good place right now. And I think we can deal with any additional emotional issues as they come. Feeling very lucky to have such an awesome husband who loves me. The counselor, who specializes in infertility, said she thought I would end up having to be IVF given my age (37), which I thought was a bit of an assumption! Who knows, myabe she's right.

So the plan is to search for a donor (we have the banks we are using narrowed down to 2, and to be honest I've already started the online search). And then, depending on what my doctor says, likely start with an IUI next month.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm SO happy for your, msripple!!!! Good luck in your pursuit! We have our appointments tomorrow, one with the counselor, to talk about all of that. It'll be interesting. I still have thoughts in my head about not carrying 'my' baby but like you said, I'll just deal with those. And once I fall pregnant (hopefully), I'm sure different thoughts and feelings will happen but that's part of the process, right?

pj - so good to hear from you!! I'm glad your trip to Canada was fun and cooler for you. Sounds like a whirlwind trip with all of those folks! Happy bday, little PJ! :cake:

vonn - how are you doing, hon?

neener - have fun in NYC! When are you going to start your IVF journey? also, I meant to comment on your horrid PMS symptoms - that sucks. Mine have been pretty weird too lately, I don't know what is going on. I refuse to believe ANYTHING now, though. I shall not be duped by any lightheaded spells or queasiness!


----------



## Vonn

Penelope--so good to hear from you! Sorry that little Frankie is still struggling with sleep. C'mon little guy, mama needs to catch some zzzzz's!

MsR--oh, yay! DH came around really quickly to the idea of donor sperm. I'm so glad. Needing IVF for sure at 37 is a bit of an assumption. Here's hoping you don't!

Wish--appointments are starting, woo hoo!! Can't wait for your show to get on the road. And I love that we might be cycle buddies! :hugs:

TTC--congrats on being virtually in the clear!

AFM--I am having the hysteroscopy/D&N this Friday. My IVF nurse confirmed it looked like a possible polyp and no one wants to take any chances (me included). They will move forward with the donor, so we either had to take frozen eggs, or provide a sperm sample so they can create embryos to freeze. We are opting for the embryos, so DH will fly out for egg retrieval (tentatively Sept 2) to provide a sample. We could have shipped a sample, but we were too nervous that something would go wrong. We want to give ourselves the best chance possible, which means an extra trip for DH. At least we don't lose the donor, keeping her was vital at this point as there are no others we are very interested in.


----------



## Taurus8484

Vonn - do you get to use all the eggs she has at retrieval or is there a limit of how many eggs you get to use??? Im guessing the more eggs you want, the more it costs???


----------



## Vonn

Taurus--this is an egg sharing program, and in it 6 eggs is the standard purchase so that's what we are getting. Each additional egg, if we wanted to purchase more, is $2000. We are planning on just going for the 6. I hope it's enough!!! This donor is pretty new, has just done one freeze all cycle. Someone bought some of the frozen eggs and got a bfn. She did have twin boys "when she wasn't even trying to get pregnant" in her early twenties, so she's "proven" in that sense.


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - how old is the donor?


----------



## Vonn

She's 24...well, I only for sure know she was born in 1992. That was my junior year of high school. Ha!


----------



## TTC74

Ha! DD1 was born in 92. Makes me feel so old! I'm very hopeful for you, though! 24 is a good childbearing age.


----------



## Taurus8484

How many are you planning to put in Vonn??? Twins an option??? Im so excited for you....been on this thread for a looooong time with you xx


----------



## Vonn

We will take recommendations from the Dr, based on embryo quality, etc., but our plan is most likely to transfer two. I need to ask if the donor had identical or fraternal twins & how that might increase our chances for multiples. Also, DH's grandfather was an identical twin, so I want to look into how that might effect the odds for identicals, too. Still lots to learn about!

Taurus, it has been a long time on this thread! Thanks for starting it, it's been a great resource and source of support for so many. What are your boys up to now? Do they get along well with one another?


----------



## Taurus8484

They are good thanks Vonn...yeah they play well but they fight well too lol. James is just starting to talk a lot more and actually come out with proper words now as he is such a cheeky monkey and very adventurous. Jaxon is a bit more reserved but a lovely natured kid.


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - We'll have 6 eggs too - so similar. I'm loving that we're basically lining up together too!! :hugs: How long is your recovery? 
I told your story to the counselor yesterday and her jaw was on the floor when I said that they didn't do the genetic screening for you until after the fact. 

taurus - your boys sound wonderful! A house full of monkeys! :) I, too, thank you for starting this thread. It's been SUCH a great resource of info and support for me too. 

We had our consult yesterday - talked for 1.5 hrs about how DH and I met, family history, our journey to get here, how we feel about DE, if/how we'd tell the child they are from DE, etc. It was DAUNTING. I was having a physical reaction to the whole thing by the time we left (we had to then talk to the nurse to discuss the whole process, meds, timing, etc). We were there for almost 3 hrs. It was good, though - having the counselor ask about things just confirmed that we're on the same page about 98% of things. 
Next up - we sign our consent forms next Monday and we can then get access to the database to choose our donor. Once chosen, they have to send for the eggs if they are not local. I'll order my meds and probably start next cycle (AF should arrive next week for this one, so too soon). So I guess we'll be starting at the end of Sept, for hopefully a transfer at the end of October/beginning of Nov.

Still a ways to go but football starts soon and Fall is my favorite season, so all good! :) I don't know what one has to do with the other but it made me feel better. HA!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for checking in Wish2. I was wondering how it went. What kind of physical reaction did you have? Glad everyone there thinks the same as you and everyone agrees. Plus, you're so much more knowledgable about this stuff because of bnb they probably really liked you. 

Taurus-glad things are going well. 

Afm- I put in my notice so happy hours and goodbye lunches have been scheduled. It's been an exciting time, albeit a little sad too. I'm ready for a change. 

Hope everyone is doing well. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Vonn

Wish--I'm so glad today went well! What kind of a physical reaction did you have to all the info today? Like anxiety? Are you super excited to get access to the donor database? It's a little like being a kid in a candy store. . . but, of course you feel more pressure to make the "right" choice than a 10 year old does when trying to decide between smarties or gobstoppers! :winkwink:

Well, thanks to the genetic testing debacle we went through at my clinic, they now do test all new donors. They won't test any more donors already in the system, though, so thank goodness we found one we are happy with.

I've been on the phone and messaging my primary care clinic to get them to submit the referral for the hospital I have to have the surgery at. I don't know why this is so dang hard for them to do correctly, but it is a giant hassle. I have to check in with the insurance company again tomorrow to see if it's in. Even if it is, they (insurance co) will still try to bill me and tell me it wasn't, which they did last year. That's why I now write down names of people I talk to every time I call and dates/times.

Terri--congrats on giving your notice. Is it two weeks? Were people shocked? I'm sure you will be missed A LOT.


----------



## Lee37

Morning ladies! Stopping by with a bump close up pic.. 37 days..woah!! :crib:

Vonn and Wish - super excited for you both!! :dust:

Terri - new chapter and excitement ahead! :) :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

lovely bump, Lee! I swear it was just last week when you told us you were preggo!!!

terri - have all the fun over the next 2 weeks. I'm sure you'll be missed immensely as well - I'd miss you!! :) but on to bigger and better things! WOO!

vonn - that's excellent that the clinic now does the testing. Horrid that you guys had to go through what you did for them to get there but whatevs. Can't change that. 

haha - my physical reaction - well, something ended up coming out that DH was mad at (me telling my mom/sister about us going DE) so I started turning colors and then I think the anxiety from that and then hammering about how to tell the child how they were made - I ended up feeling a little nauseous/lightheaded/stomach blah-ness by the time I got to the office. Just a LOT of discussion about my family, DH's feelings about my family, DH's brother getting pregnant right when he MEETS his fiance, etc etc etc...it was a lot.


----------



## Vonn

Lee--so cute!! Love your bump! How are you feeling? Anything happening yet? Does baby girl have a name?

Wish--I totally understand. Things can come out in ways that they wouldn't normally. Plus, it's nerve-wracking, so there's a little bit of an on-edge feeling to it all. When DH and I had our psych consult, he was nervous AND he bristles at authority, so when he felt like the therapist was telling us what we needed to do or consider, he acted like a butt-head. I hope it's all smoothed over for you two.

AFM--the surgery went fine. I feel good. The Dr says it was residual stuff leftover from the surgery from last year. Because they don't want to dig too deep and cause scarring, she thinks the Dr last year didn't quite get the whole polyp/fibroid out. I had a monitored IUI cycle last December with multiple ultrasounds and two ultrasounds in May, and no one noticed this before. Not sure if it's because it didn't show up or if no one else was as conscientious as this Dr. I'm glad it's all out now. The Dr. that did the surgery said to wait one complete cycle before the FET cycle. My IVF nurse said she'll have me start Lupron on day 21 of my next cycle. I'm CD12, so hopefully this cycle stays on track and doesn't go all whacky.


----------



## Lee37

Hi Vonn - Glad surgery went well and crossing fingers and toes your cycle cooperates fully!:flower:
Im 35 weeks now and the nursery is done, other than a closet that needs sorting. All has been good, although i have a lot of pain in the public bone area, from the separaton that has to happen..owch. Ive got our bags packed and we have a few names with which to decide from. DH will be installing the car seat and we will be doing a tour of the hospital this week. Thats about it here. 

Hope you all are having a fantastic weekend! :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - I'm so glad the surgery went well and you'll be ready to go come the end of Sept!! That should be when I'm ready to go as well - going to sign consents today, pick out a donor soon (hopefully) and get the financing in place. Cd1 today, oddly enough. I think the saline sono prompted an early O, as I only had 24 days in this last cycle. I think I O'ed on cd14 b/c I felt the pains, then plus my awesome LP of 10 days. Weeee!

lee - so close now!! ouch, separation from the pubic bone?? I hadn't heard that one!! I can't wait to hear the name you pick out! Is your hospital relatively close to you or do you have to drive far? Are you doing just a regular old birth or water birth or anything different?

how is everyone else?

msripple - I was thinking of you when we were in our counselor consult. We were talking about differences between DS and DE and how DS is actually pretty lopsided for the husband. I really felt for you guys b/c it was a perspective I hadn't fully thought out. I hope you guys are doing well.


----------



## TTC74

I'm glad the surgery went well, Vonn, and I love the new avatar. 

Congrats on 35 weeks, Lee! That bouncing baby will be in your arms in no time!


----------



## terripeachy

Today's funny:

My fil asked me the other day if something was in the oven. I told him I think my oven is turned off! :rofl: He got a good laugh out of that. 

Hi to all.


----------



## Wish2BMom

:rofl: terri - excellent answer!!

how's the last week of old work going? or are you out already and in your transitional vacation? have you gone shopping for some power clothes?? :)


----------



## terripeachy

This is my last week. Today I'm having lunch with my girls' lunch table, and then tonight I'm hosting a happy hour at a bar near work. They have $5 burgers on Tuesday nights, so it's a popular place. I reserved some tables for all who wish to see me off. 

I went shopping after I got the job, but I may need to go again for more fall/winter colors. My outfits are pretty summery/springy. I hate shopping, so I'm not really that excited about it, but I was able to find several pairs of pumps (everyday) for just hanging around the office. You know I have my fancy shoes for special occasions. I'll see what the other ladies are wearing and go from there.

The biggest hurdle for me now is transportation. It costs an arm and a leg to park (~200/month) downtown, and I don't think I'm willing to pay for that. There is an express bus (nicer than a city bus) that runs only during peak hours and that's $85/month. That's more my speed and hopefully the people riding the workers bus aren't trashy/ghetto. This new worker bus program just started in June, and I haven't seen many of the buses around town, but during peak hours, I'm not anywhere near the city. When I have next week off, I'll go scope it out and perhaps ride it.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--congrats on the final week! Have a great lunch and happy hour. Good idea to "practice" transportation. Are you looking forward to being in the city? Will you be right in downtown? Downtowns can have such a vibrancy, but they can also be exhausting to get in and out of. There's always a trade-off.

Wish--did you get the "keys to the kingdom" after signing your consents yesterday? Can't wait to hear about your selection process!

Hi, everyone!

AFM--donor's ultrasound was good yesterday, she has a final one tomorrow to confirm, then retrieval on Friday (so long as things still look good on Wednesday). DH is getting nervous about doing his part. I was super obsessive yesterday checking the message portal to hear about the ultrasound. I had asked the nurse to let us know the results yesterday, but she didn't respond until this morning. First thing, at least, before we were even up. They really know how to make you crazy! I can't imagine what I nervous nelly I will be waiting on fertilization/embryo growth reports. Yikes! :wacko:


----------



## MsRipple

Hello ladies!

Vonn, so excited your surgery went well and things are moving forward!

Wish, how are you? How are you finding counseling?

Terri, have a great celebration!!!! :)

TTC - second tri! Mazel :) How are you feeling?

My doctor wants us to try unmedicated IUIs. He is also referring me to a high risk ob due to my weight (gain this year. I was hoping we could move forward next cycle, but it seems like it might be difficult because the dr wants me to do a HSG and it's hard (though not impossible) to do the IUI in the same cycle. But if anyone is going to try to make it work, it's me ;)~


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!

Happy Last Week, terri!! I wish we were closer, I'd go shopping with you! I'm a terrible shopper for myself (see all grays, blacks, navy blues...) but I love to dress other people. I'm no fashionista by any means, but stuff just looks better on other people! Excellent idea scoping out the transportation too.

vonn - yep, got them yesterday! My FIL is away tonight at a volunteer thing so DH and I will be alone. I suggested we start looking tonight. :) I'd love to peek while I'm at work today but I'm in back-to-back meetings all day long. Boo. How are you doing? Do you know how many follicles the donor has or do you just hear how many eggs are retrieved? So exciting!!

msripp - we don't have to continue to go to counseling, just that once. Unmedicated IUI is great! less stress on your body, hopefully. And if you're O'ing fine and all that, why mess with it? Good luck!!!

TTC - how are you feeling? 2nd tri, i can't believe it!!

spud - you still there? 

PJ - how's Frankie doing?

taurus - I hope your little munchkins are doing well. We need an updated pic!

lee - are you nesting yet? nursery ready to go?

beekay - how are you doing, hon?

neener - what's new on your end?

any other of our lovely stalkers out there - I hope you're well!


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - good luck with your embies! 

Terri - enjoy your last week (and your transition period!). 

MsR - I am hopefull that the IUIs will work out for you! 

AFM - I'm doing well. I can now hear the baby's heartbeat on my home doppler which means my extraordinarily tilted uterus must've straightened out by the weight of my little girl. Further proof of that . . . my once ever 3 hour bathroom trips have now become once an hour bathroom trips. So, baby girl must be on my bladder now! Regardless of the few unpleasantries, it's thrilling to finally be on my way to holding our LO!


----------



## Lee37

TTC, 2nd Tri!! Woo hoo :happydance: Nice milestone and I found 2nd trimester went by fast!

Terri - happy last week! :happydance:

Wish and Vonn - Super excited for you two cycle buddies!:thumbup:

AFM - Think I forgot to mention that the midwife is pretty sure that baby girl is in the right position, head down, now. Think thats why my ribs on the right feel so sore. I gather this coming week or two she should drop and maybe the ribs will feel a bit better. No appointments here until the 8th, when i get my strep test and last ultrasound to make sure position is good then i go weekly. 31 days! Cant believe it!! :crib:


----------



## penelopejones

I'm here, still stalking. Wish and Vonn, I'd love to know what it is like going through those donor lists. Is it sort of like online dating? I mean, with profiles and all? How much information do they give you? 

Terri, LOL about the oven. And I'm sure you will rock your new job (stylewise and professionally). How fun to get to dress for a new career and sort of reinvent yourself. In another life I'd become a hippie professor and dress in long flowy skirts and unusual jewelry. 

Frankie has had a cold so that has meant more sleepless nights with him coughing. For a few nights he couldn't settle to sleep so I brought him into bed and slept with him on my chest, like when he was a baby, only now he weighs 17 pounds! He's a chubby bum for sure. Hoping he will start sleeping better once his cold is gone. He started sitting in the last few days (for a few minutes at a time, at least) so I'm hoping that will make him happier to be able to play with stuff. (Edited to add: He also has eczema pretty bad and I think that makes him crabby. Poor thing has had a rough time so far). 

Lee, you are getting so close! Enjoy these last few weeks and sleep. as. much. as. you. can. (I know it can be hard toward the end). 

TTC, second trimester is fun! Soon you'll be able to feel baby move which I loved (before they got too big/strong to start the serious punching jabs, haha). 

Good luck with the IUIs, Ms.R! Hope that does the trick for you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

We haven't quite yet started our online egg shopping yet! :haha: But from what the nurse said, here's what they tell you:
physical features
ethnicity
heritage
school background but no specifics like 'went to Harvard' - but they will say 'college - prestigious school' if applicable
medical history
mental history
I think family's medical history
up to 4 baby photos
And I'm not sure if they give you the answers to the survey questions they had them fill out during the interview processes. They said that they weed out A LOT of women. The majority of them, really. They also say not to look for someone with no medical history or no diseases in their families - that doesn't exist so what is the person hiding.

I'm sorry Frankie is having a rough time again!! 17lbs on your chest - ah! my cat weighs over 11lbs and tries to sleep on my chest and I can't take it after a few mins!


----------



## Vonn

Wish & Penelope--That's similar to the info I received, though we did get adult pics, too. That's not very common, though. It did feel a lot like looking at dating profiles, which I did plenty of (and had terrible luck with). It was exciting. I actually did the searching and made recommendations to DH (up to about 10 the first time). He picked from my favorites. He was the one who wanted to do it this way, and I was okay with it since it gave me more control (which I happen to like having :haha:).

Thanks for the update, Penelope! Little Frankie's had a tough time. Hope he's all smiles soon!

AFM--DH is many states away, about to help make "our" baby, while I sit at home letting my stupid uterus heal. It's exciting and a little sad all at once. The retrieval got pushed back by one day, so it's now tomorrow. Scary!! Thrilling!! We will get a fertilization report on Sunday. My heart starts racing when I think about it. How many will fertilize? What if none do? How amazing would it be if all 6 did? (This is an egg sharing program, so we get 6 eggs, unless we buy more, which we have not done at this point). This is not for the faint of heart. :wacko:


----------



## TTC74

Can't wait for your fertilization report, Vonn. You deserve this.


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi ladies! 
Ttc- I'm so thrilled for you that u r sailing through all your milestones! 

Vonn- I was going to ask how many embryos, how long do they grow them, etc. If u have AA embies develop, you will have twins if u transfer both. Twins are amazing but they are a much higher risk level for u and them. One is a really great option, in my opinion :) But if u told me that before my transfer, (w donor embies from a couple in their 20s) I would not have listened and transferred two, I'm sure!! Does your deal include multiple transfers? If u have twins you'll probably do fine but something worth thinking about. (You too, my dear Wish).

Ours had a cold too last week. They did much better sleeping after they figured out how to breathe w a stuffy nose. They are sailing thru milestones w our amazing new nanny- crawling, pulling to stand, waving. Very cute, and lovely, but I'm tired already thinking about 3 days taking care of them this weekend, lol! I'll post a pic.


----------



## Taurus8484

How exciting Vonn..cant wait to hear xx


----------



## Rainshiny

Here's a pic from two weeks ago. Have a great weekend all!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 10


----------



## penelopejones

They are so sweet, Rain! That's such a fun stage when they start picking up so many new things at once. 

Interesting to here more about the donor process. Vonn, do you think you'd go for twins? I'm sure it is tough but I remember secretly hoping for twins when I did the IUI. (Now my hands are full with just Frankie and a toddler so I can't imagine how you do it, Rain!).


----------



## MsRipple

@Rain - adorable! :)

@Vonn- many fingers crossed for a great fertilization report!

@Wish- your self restraint not looking at the database is way more than mine. I tore into it, got very overwhelmed, but couldn't resist going back. My husband has not looked - the plan is (as conceived by me) that I will give him info about the top 5-6 donors I identified and get his thoughts. I was planning to do that this weekend. I am mostly worried about making him feel weird about the process, but I don't know if there is a better way or time to do it. 

For sperm donors they have: donor answer to essay questions (not helpful to medium helpful). 1-3 baby photos, adult and lifetime photos (for just a very few donors), genetic info, ethnicity, staff impressions, physical appearance, medical and family history, educational background including standardized test scores, and background info such as interests. One of the things I found most interesting and surprisingly helpful in making a decision were audio interviews with the donors - each bank has a 10-20 minute interview with the donor that you can listen to. It just helped me "see" who they were as people versus a description on a page. I also paid for an opinion on "matching" my husband's photograph. Do they have either for the egg donors?



I found out I am CMV negative, which limits our donor pool but fortunately only 2 of my 8 selected donors were CMV positive.


----------



## Maturemama39

Hi all!

Turning 40 this year and want to try for #2. Dr says I am good to go so here goes nothing!


----------



## Vonn

Rain--gorgeous little babies! So cute and alert. Do they enjoy each other's company? 

Rain & Penelope--I am REALLY torn on twins. While I know there are more risks and it's harder during pregnancy and certainly more work/expense once they are born, I can't help but feel this might be my only chance. If this works I will be 42/43 when s/he/they are born. Could I go through another pregnancy around age 44? Could we afford to try again? Not sure on either front, plus I get concerned about having to jump back into the emotional rollercoaster of TTC. I really want two kids, though DH seems more okay with one. There are more conversations to be had. And it will help to know the quality/grading of any embryos we get to freeze. If average, we'd almost for sure transfer two; if excellent, we'd need to be prepared for twins if we put two in, as you said, Rain. Wish, I'll be really interested in what you and your DH decide to do on this front! 

MsR--happy hunting! I know sperm banks offer much more information, like audio of the donor, than egg donor banks do. At least at this point. The sperm donor industry is much more developed, the egg donor industry is much newer and less open--just like adoption and sperm donation was when it was newer. I don't know what CMV negative means.

Welcome, maturemama!

Thanks, Taurus. :flower:

AFM--just heard from the clinic lab about fertilization. They collected 7 eggs and 6 successfully fertilized. YAY! :happydance: (They recently changed from offering 5-7 eggs to now offering a flat 6 eggs, but I think they grandfathered us in and gave us all 7. At least that's what I am assuming.) We are beyond thrilled! Starting with what could be a small number, I was nervous about how many would get past the first hurdle. I know we still have the torturous wait until day 3 (Tuesday) and then day 5 (Thursday), but we can at least breathe easy about fertilization. I actually haven't been as anxious and nervous as I thought I would be, so that's good. 

DH just kept saying "Wow" when I told him over the phone. He was in shock, in a good way. Of course, he hasn't done as much research and doesn't have a support resource like BnB, so he said he was hoping for 1 to make it. Silly boy, if we only had 1 fertilize using a 24 yr old's eggs, that would be very bad. I've talked with him about fertilization & growth rates, but some of it goes in one ear & out the other. Poor guy is hanging out in NYC with a pounding migraine. We just got off the phone because he said he was going to look for someplace to throw up. He only gets 1 or 2 migraines a year, so he's refused to go to the Dr about it to try meds. Maybe now he will if it ruins a vacation day in a city he loves. 

One other thing...DH saw the donor. I don't know if she showed up late or what, but he said she was in line behind him checking in and when she checked in, they took her right back. I would hope the clinic would actively try to avoid that from happening. I will ask our nurse about it. He thought she didn't seem to recognize who he might be, but that the woman with her who waited in the waiting room after she went in was eyeing him up. I was very curious about her, but he didn't want to share much aside from she was "normal looking." He felt super uncomfortable on the ethics front and wished he hadn't seen her.

Sorry for the long post! Writing about all this is apparently therapeutic for me. . . :wacko: I hope everyone's having a great weekend! And to those in the US, happy Labor Day. Hope you don't have to labor on it. :thumbup:


----------



## DarkWildWater

Hi, my name is Marisa and I live in Cape Town, South Africa

I am 36 and my husband and I have been TTC for 2 years. 

My last gynae checkup was 3 months ago, he says I'm perfectly healthy and no reason to think I won't get BFP again but it's been a year since miscarriage so we just keep trying and waiting and trying again :)

Signed with love, hope and exhaustion <3


----------



## MsRipple

Vonn, I am beyond thrilled for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance: That is a great start. Is it weird that I am so eagerly anticipating your next update :)? I can imagine how weird that run in must have been. Did they only retrieve 7 eggs total or is that the amount that was allotted?

Mature and DarkWild- Welcome!

AFM- it has been an emotional weekend. When I brought up the sperm donor selection my husband was super uncomfortable and said that he still felt neutral or slightly negative about using a donor. But he thinks we should proceed as we have no alternative (since his concern is about genetic connections, adoption doesn't solve the issue for him) and we are both getting older and just do not have the biological time to give a few years to see how he really feels. We talked and talked and I cried of course. He's not sure what will make him more comfortable and how long it will take. We did end up looking at a few of the donor profiles together and picked one out of the few I selected. 

On the one hand I don't want to wait and feel like he will be an amazing father. And from what he has said waiting a few months won't necessarily change things. On the other the hand what if he is never comfortable, not even after our child is born? Is this uncertainty fair a child? Will it ruin our marriage? What is funny to me is that I asked him how he would feel if we needed to use donor eggs and he said he would feel almost the same - that from a biological point of view he selected me as a mate (got to love scientists) and that to have a new biological mate would be distressing. I don't feel nearly as strongly about this.

Would love to get any perspectives out there from others who have had similar issues come up.


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - Awesome fertilization report! I'm so happy for you! 

DWW - try not to concern yourself (much easier said than done, I know). I am 41, and DH and I tried for 2.5 years for our rainbow baby. The first 1.5 years, I got BFNs. The last year I had one ectopic, one MMC, and this rainbow baby. Sometimes it just takes some time.


----------



## imphope

Hi. Can I join you ladies? I really benefitted from the BnB board when TTC our first, which was a rocky road ( at 33) and now at 35years old, trying for our second child. We have ntnp for 2 cycles and tried with perfect charting/ tracking for three cycles to no avail. I am not a patient person. This is so hard. I hope this second TTC journey isn't as difficult as the first, but sharing with others is a comfort to me.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, girls! :coffee:

vonn - that is a GREAT fert report!!! I'm so happy!! Did they do ICSI or just let 'em ride? That is very weird about having the donor right there in front of your DH. I'd feel odd yet super curious about her too. I'm sure he was on edge the entire time. Poor guy, I'm sure that didn't help the onslaught of migraine.
This is all so fascinating to read, I'm so glad you're a few steps ahead of me! :) So they will now freeze them and wait for you to heal, right? and then you'll transfer around the end of Oct?
I hear you on the twins thing - I think it would be our only shot at 2 kids as well. That said, DH has only ever said he wants one. And the doc recommends transferring only one since the egg should be so much more reliable. So...guess we're going with one. At this point, I think I'm ok with one as well - I DID want 2 kids, but yanno, I'm getting older and probably don't have enough stamina for more than one now! And this road has taken so long, I'll feel blissfully blessed with one and we can move on from all of this TTC. I say that now but once I have a newborn in my arms, ask me again (hopefully!!). 

msripple - I think DH and I are just weirded out by the fact that you CAN adopt eggs/sperm from someone else and make your own baby, but we're ok with the egg not being our own. When we were in with the counselor, we talked about how it's a somewhat different scenario using donor sperm. At least with donor egg, the woman is still a huge part of the process by carrying the baby. But with donor sperm, it's much easier for the man to feel completely left out b/c he doesn't even get to provide the sperm. It has to be very tough and I think all of those questions you have in your head are legit - I'd be concerned too. It's easy to say 'oh, he'll love the child like his own as soon as it's born' but that's also unfair to put those expectations on him if it's not in his heart. Ultimately, genetics aside - you're both sacrificing something to bring this little soul into the world, to be able to give birth to and raise a wonderful little human being. He or she may not be genetically linked to you, but if you raise that little person to be the best person they can be, then you've still left a legacy in my book. <3

rain - those little munchkins are so ridiculously adorable!!! Thank you for all of the advice - keep it coming, please!

welcome, dark, mature and imp! good luck to all of you on your paths. This is a wonderful group of ladies - lay it on us!

terri - done with the old and in with the new now, right? wahoooo!! new chapters - love it!

nothing going on here - didn't even peek at the donors this whole weekend. I looked at the preview profiles last Friday and mentioned that to DH, but he didn't really give any inkling that he was interested in taking a look himself. Ugh. Looks like I'll probably have to do what you all did and look myself, then show him my thoughts. I think we're on the same page anyway. And 2 people looking at a laptop at the same time might get annoying. :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

This is all so exciting! 
Yup, today is my first day off and I'm loving it. I went for a moto ride on Sunday and it eased my anxiety about riding on a holiday weekend. I was the leader of a Labor Day ride a few years back and one guy on the ride fell down and broke a few ribs and an arm. We were about two hours from home and I had nightmares for a week about it and said I wouldn't ride on a holiday again (save for 4th of July when I go on my yearly trip). The ride the other day was great and the weather here has been awesome. 

Today I'm cleaning the house a bit and getting new curtain rods. I've had curtains in a box for years so now I'm getting a fancy rod and putting them up. Yeah! 

Funyun doesn't understand what's going on because I'm home, but he'll get used to it. I also stalked the bus that I'll be taking in a few weeks. I just can't justify $200/month for parking. I'll slum it for a while and then I'll work my way up to driving. Hee hee 

Hi to the new ladies. I'm just an old grouch hanging around to satisfy my voyeuristic pleasure and root for my friends! 

Keep the updates and pics coming!


----------



## Lee37

Morning ladies, a warm welcome to our new friends! :flower: Hope you all had a super labor day weekend.

Vonn - Exciting! 6!!!!!! :happydance: Seeing the donor is kind of strange, but she looked normal so thats a plus! :thumbup:

Ms R- wondering if their are any resources/books about men who have been in the same situation.. Maybe reading how fulfilled they were once their little ones are born could help... :hugs:

Terri - enjoy your time at home and bike rides and GL with the new job.:thumbup:

AFM - 36.5 wks and hard to believe that the countdown is on to having our little girl. Im super excited! Been having cramps, back aches lots of braxton hicks and feeling in general like i wont make 40 wks. Will keep you all posted! <3

Hello to anyone i missed and wishing you all a great week.


----------



## gaves99

Currently at cd24 and 10dpo. Going to my obgyn tomo for an appt just to discuss next steps if needed. It's been many months and just starting to wonder so I'd rather ease my mind. Ill be 36 in a few weeks and hes almost 39 so dont want to keep pushing pff conversions and any testing. I was able to get this appt a week out due to a cancellation, it's usually months to get it, so maybe it's a sign! I'm nervous though


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, gaves - hopefully this is your month and you don't have to look for any answers!


----------



## Vonn

All the new ladies--welcome & good luck! 

Wish--Now that you have access to potential donors, how are you feeling about it? Any apprehension? Excitement? It does always feel a little like the DH's are being dragged along. How far would the process ever get if they were in charge, right? I feel that way oftentimes...

MsR--There's no straight line on this journey, just a lot of highs and lows. I just watched the movie "Juno," which is about a high school girl getting pregnant and finding a couple to adopt her baby. The adoptive mom quotes a baby book and says something like, "All the baby books say that women bond during pregnancy, but it's not really real for the father until the baby is born." I know it feels like a lot to risk...wondering will he actually come around and feel comfortable with the situation when the time (baby) comes. If there's scientific research behind men feeling this way, maybe that would make him (and you) feel better. I'd probably do a little checking to make sure that wasn't a made up line from a movie, though it feels truthful to me. You know, gut feeling. 

Terri--do you have a couple weeks off in between jobs? That sounds fabulous! Fun will get so used to having you around! How are the curtains looking?

Lee--you are getting so close! When is your exact due date?

AFM--we FINALLY heard from someone and got a day 3 update today, on day 4. I was so irritated. Didn't hear from anyone yesterday, despite leaving voicemails and portal messages with both our nurse and the embryology lab. :growlmad: A receptionist did look at our file and give me a little info right at the end of the day, though she couldn't explain it. She said we have:
2 -- at grade 4
2 -- at grade 3
2 -- at grade 2 
I researched online and every site I looked at said "1" was the best and "4" was the worst. I also read the number of cells in each was just as important, and I didn't get that info. We weren't sure what to think. DH went from really pumped when I told him all 6 were still going to downright dejected when I told him what I thought the grading meant. Thank goodness someone from the lab just called. She said they use "4" as the best and "1" as the worst, so it looks better now!! She also said all 6 were between 6-9 cells, which is what they want. This is a much better scenario than what I was thinking! I think we have a legitimate chance at getting 4 blasts. They will freeze ones tomorrow that make it to blast/expanded blast, and there may be some that need to go to day 6 to get there. We probably won't have a final count until Friday. :coffee:


----------



## Wish2BMom

what an awesome update, vonn!!! I can't wait for the full report on Friday!!! SO CLOSE NOW!!

ummm...how am I feeling? 
still feeling like I'm in Bizarro World, having to use someone else's eggs to get pregnant. 
I am annoyed at myself for even thinking 'if we can time BD'ing this month, mayyyyybe...??'. 
I feel thankful that this is an option and we have the means to take advantage of it. 
I feel frustrated that I'm still having to coordinate everything for this whole process (but I see I'm not alone in that). 
And b/c of this, I feel like I can't quite be excited for it just yet b/c I need for the timing to work out. End of October would be perfect b/c then we're getting into the end of Nov (Thanksgiving) and end of Dec (allll the holidays), so I'd prefer to do it now and not have to work around any of those schedules.
And I'm too hesitant to even get excited b/c of the very things you're going through right now - what if they don't fertilize? what if they aren't of good grades? what if...we all know there are so many things that have to happen right. It's hard to get hopes up these days.

I guess, it's complicated? :rofl:


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-yeah! That is an excellent report and those grade 2s may come around. Just give them time. I can't remember, but are all six yours or are you sharing with someone? I hope they are all yours. Woop woop!

Wish2-all valid emotions and I totally hear you. I'll be excited and you can worry. Ha ha. We should trade emotions. I'll worry and you do your thing! My primary worry these days is about the Orioles! Hee hee. I want so badly for them to make it to the playoffs again. We already bought our tickets so now we just wait and watch all the AL East teams. It's so exciting. 

Penelope-our book club book this month is The Traitors wife. It's historical fiction about Benedict Arnolds wife being behind all the drama. So far so good. Our previous book was Where did you go, Bernadette? That Bernadette was nutty, but it was a great, easy read. 

Hope everyone else is having a spectacular day. The weather is nice so get outside and enjoy!


----------



## Vonn

Wish-- Yes. Just yes. To everything single thing you said. :hugs: Also, don't know if I mentioned this to you, but someone on another thread used frozen donor eggs and is now pregnant with a singleton! Her stats: 5 out of 6 fertilized, the best 2 were transferred on day 3, and 1 blast embryo was frozen on day 5, so she's got 1 frostie. It can work, my friend, there's reason to hope. :hugs: 

Terri--GO ORIOLES! easy for me to say, my team is a total joke, I mean embarrassingly bad.


----------



## Rainshiny

Terri- in DC, all the cool people ride the bus. Like me. I ride it everywhere, lol. I guess bmore is different? Do u feel unsafe? Is funyun pacing around you or just looking at you sideways? Glad u got in a ride as the weather turned out great this weekend.

Yes, twins are two at once but they are harder work than I can shake a stick at. I have a friend who's pregnant w twins and we agreed we can't tell her what she's in for. No point. Having grandparents nearby helps. But if it makes you feel like it it increases your odds of a pregnancy, don't worry, you'll find your strength if it's twins!

Vonn- sooo excited for you!! I'm sure you'll have several to freeze. Mine were two grade 4aa day sixes.

Wish- hubby will get more excited as it gets more real, I bet! 

Dwd- it might be a good time to see a reproductive endocrinologist- they are more specialized than an ob. They can do more tests and find solutions- sometimes it's as little as getting enough vitamins. 

Donor set- I think it helped my DW feel bonded to feel my belly when I was pregnant and talk or sing to the babies every evening.

Lee-did u have a shower?

Hope- where are u in your cycle now? 

I'm struggling with stopping pumping/breastfeeding. I pump three times a day because I'm working and also they almost always refuse to BF during the day. They will overnight, but are starting to sleep through the night. I know I could put that hour and a half to better use- exercise? Read? Go out? Research child development? But I feel guilty to stop- I guess the BF extremists got in my blood...DW thinks I'm obsessed. I don't know any other twin moms that made it this far. It's hard to let go. Maybe I'll wait til they both are consistently sttn... Anyway I guess it's kind of a first world problem.


----------



## Rainshiny

Forgot to add that someone asked about them interacting. They happily steal each other's toys and sometimes pacifiers, and a few times like yesterday eve they make sounds to make each other laugh which pays off some serious cuteness dividends (they have to earn their keep somehow!).


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you for validating me, ladies. It is very, VERY much appreciated! :hugs:

really good to know that someone used frozen and is preggo! I'm really not that concerned about it - it even seems that most of the literature we've been given nudges people in that direction. We are using ICSI so those sperm will get in there definitively (freezing hardens the shell a bit). 

rainy - I wish I had some BF advice for you but it sounds like you will do what you need to do when you need to do it. Or the twins will make that decision for you!!

Go SOX!! hahaha I have no idea what they are even doing right now. I know last week they had an important series with Tampa Bay but that's it. I assume they are close to choking as they always do in September!

update on our little Sophie - she's getting braver!! She had a spell last week where she decided to run down the back of our yard and hang out there - it's shielded from an 'upper level' of the backyard where we all hang out, I guess. So she was hiding. But now she's realized that it's kinda fun to hang out with us, so she's back to that. She has even made it to the 2nd level of our deck, when we're hanging out there. She had zero interest in coming up there (it's only 3 steps up from her walkout area on my FIL's side) 2 weeks ago and now she's ok with hanging with us. We've been able to go on 3 out of 4 successful walks but I have to avoid people and busy car times b/c it's too much for her. Each day, we become more and more attached to her and, I think, she to us! <3


----------



## gaves99

So I've been feeling a weird lightening pain off and on down there today. Also super weird boob twinges. Think I'll cave and test in the am... told myself I'd wait until sat BUT we all know how that goes. 

Based off my app charts and opk, the dr thinks I sound ok in the whole sense. DH is heading in for a superm count and after that having my tubes cleared would be next step. We shall see. Fingers crossed we don't need to even get to that!


----------



## Neener

Vonn - so happy for you! Glad the surgery went well and your embies sound so promising. It's all happening!:wohoo: And I love your new avatar by the way. Way to channel that positive mental attitude! I'll be stalking more than usual for your Friday update 

Wish - love that you and your pup are bonding. So adorable. We adopted our family dog from my little sis and he's been with us 2 years now but in the family for 7 and I swear I still grow more and more attached to him everyday. :dog: You're right - it is complicated and all your emotions sound completely normal. Bringing a life into the world is already emotional and scary and exciting so the added TTC dimensions make everything so much more heightened. Sounds like you've got a great attitude and reasonable approach. And don't forget your cheering squad here 

Lee - you're bump couldn't be any cuter. So soon now! :pink:

Rain - your twins are gorgeous. So fun to watch them interact and entertain each other. Sure they are such a handful, though!

Ms. R - I'm sure there has to be some research about how men start the bonding process during pregnancy and how Oxycotin levels rise the more time the father spends interacting with the newborn. I know there are no guarantees, obviously but maybe if he's science-minded that research approach would help. Might be worth searching for forums from a father's perspective too. I can totally relate to your DH's genetic rationale, etc. That's where I am right now and I'm really torn about what I am going to do/how I'm going to feel if IVF doesn't work for us. You are so brave and I really admire you. 

Hi to PJ, Terri, TTC, and the newbies! 

Spud - how are things on your end?

AFM - I'm on CD 23. Not really sure if I O'ed this month. As usual I never got a positive OPK, but I did have some O pain, EWCM, and nipple pain which was happening when I was on Clomid and trigger so if I had to guess I think I'm 8dpo right now. No symptoms and I would die of shock if we got a natural BFP but we BDed for good measure. Appointment with new fertility clinic is Friday. So nervous. Hope to get the IVF ball rolling - don't want to hear any bad news...not sure DH or I could handle with all the other life stuff thrown at us lately.

In other news we took advantage of the long weekend and explored the northern california coast. Hiked out to the lighthouse on a cliff in Point Reyes Seashore and hiked in some Redwoods. We really needed the trip to recharge so glad we did it. Wish - crazy to think we were on exact opposite points of the US! Fantasy FB draft was Monday so glad to have that distraction. This year there are 12 people in our league as opposed to 10 last year. Will be more competitive for sure.


----------



## Wish2BMom

so good to hear from you, neener! how is your SIL doing? how goes the house sale/job hunts? did your DH ever get that job? Your weekend sounds amazing, I'd love to do that. And will, just a matter of time!
We are all here for you too if/when you have to make that jump beyond IVF. I really hope you don't have to, though. I think it usually works well! :) 

thank you to all for being our cheerleaders! Terri - I'll keep my worry, you can enjoy your O's! You've had enough worrying about this bologna for a lifetime! :)

we looked at donors last night! WOO! It was kinda slim-pickins but I guess that was expected. Narrowing down caucasian, brown/brown or hazel got us to about 20-25 donors and then from there, I looked at heritage (not sure why), baby pictures, height and then looked into their medical history. That part was pretty cool - you get to see all of their 'real' answers to things and at the end they ask them why they are becoming a donor. Some simply just know that they are fertile and need to pay off college, others have already had a child and want to be able to give that gift to someone else who is struggling. And one has a close friend who had an ectopic and several miscarriages and wants to help others like her.


----------



## beekay

Good Morning Ladies :flower:

Vonn & Wish - I am so happy to hear both your updates....things sound like they are progressing for both of you. Can't wait to hear about your next steps :thumbup:

Lee - Any day now?? So exciting!! :happydance:

And hellos and good wishes to everyone else as well!!

AFM - I've been completely MIA for a while....waiting for what felt like forEVER for Harmony blood test results (was really only about 16 days, but there were a few of those that felt like they had at least 72hrs each!). They draw two vials for this blood test and we had the unfortunate result that vial #1 did not work (not enough fetal DNA in the sample for a result). But I am SOOOOOO happy and relieved to say that vial #2 result came back yesterday and was a success! :happydance: 

We are having a HEALTHY BABY GIRL! :cloud9::baby::cloud9::pink::yipee:


----------



## TTC74

Yay Beekay! You and I are both expecting healthy baby girls. What a lovely blessing. :baby: and I know what you mean about those test results. It felt like it took forever!


----------



## Vonn

So many interesting deliveries to happen! Lee is gonna have a :pink: watermelon; Beekay is gonna have a :pink: onion; and TTC is gonna have a :pink: Sponge Bob! :haha: Lot's of healthy :pink: Keep us updated with bump pics & name possibilities, ladies!

Beekay--huge congrats on the healthy baby! Enjoy being on :cloud9: 

Wish--exciting!! did any one or a few leap out at you? What's your process from here? I know the first time I seriously looked, there was 1 I really, really wanted right from the start. All others fell by the wayside almost immediately. But the other times I was torn a little between a couple/few. I always sat on it for a bit and let the choices roll around in my head & heart.

Neener--good luck with the appt on Friday. Can't wait to see what comes out of it. I'll be hoping you get an IVF plan and a quick turn around to getting started!

AFM--Good news for us. So far 5 out of 6 have been frozen and the 6th is still growing & hopefully will be frozen tomorrow. I am thrilled! And relieved! :happydance: Here's what we have so far:
4AA -- excellent
4AA -- excellent
4BC -- good
3AB -- fair
3AC -- fair


----------



## TTC74

That's fantastic news Vonn! Can't wait till your little emblems are snuggled inside you. :kiss:


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hi girls,

I hope to be joining you in a few weeks.
Until then have any of you uses ovulation strips (cheepies v. clear blue)
I am looking for something to help me identify when I ovulate.

Thanks everyone.
And is there a learning curve with these strips?


----------



## TTC74

JB - some people swear by CB but I used cheapies. My peak came and went very quickly. So, I had to test a couple times a day once it started to darken. There is a slight learning curve (or there was for me) but that was largely in terms of learning that my peak comes and goes quickly. In other words, I had to learn the best time to test. It wasn't hard to figure out, though, and the boards will help you interpret your tests until you're a pro (which won't take long). Are you going to temp to confirm O?


----------



## Jenny Bean

TTC74 said:


> JB - some people swear by CB but I used cheapies. My peak came and went very quickly. So, I had to test a couple times a day once it started to darken. There is a slight learning curve (or there was for me) but that was largely in terms of learning that my peak comes and goes quickly. In other words, I had to learn the best time to test. It wasn't hard to figure out, though, and the boards will help you interpret your tests until you're a pro (which won't take long). Are you going to temp to confirm O?

No I won't be temping, I have a 14 month old so my sleep is very disruptive at night so I don't think it would be accurate.


----------



## Taurus8484

Best news ever Vonn xx


----------



## MsRipple

So much good news here!

Vonn-YEEEEAAAHHH! Great news! So excited for you and keeping fingers crossed for six out of six! Any idea when you will do the transfer?

Beekay- Congratulations on a healthy baby girl!

Wish- isn't it so overwhelming but interesting at the same time? We picked our donor and I think he is a really good match for us. Originally I was fixated on finding someone with my husband's eye color so I almost overlooked this donor (who has my eye color). Is your husband looking with you?

AFM - CD 1! I've never been so pumped to get my period. I did a silent fist pump in the bathroom at work today then I called and scheduled my HSG for next week and I am going to see if I can do my first iui this month (maybe not if I ovulate too close to the HSG date). Hope my doctor is on board, if not I am going to ask to see if he will sign off to allow us to get sperm at home and do an ici (much less successful, but I just don't want to miss a cycle - am i insane?).

My husband has been chatting about planning for baby stuff so I hope that means we are doing well.

We ordered the book "Building a Family" by Ken Daniels, which the counselor we saw recommended. It focuses on building a family with donor sperm.


----------



## MsRipple

@ Jenny - internet cheapies and bbt charting (after getting the hang of a few cycles) worked for me.


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - that's EXCELLENT news!! omg, I'm so excited for you!!!

beekay - congrats on the healthy baby girl! or onion! or something! :haha:

mripple - sounds like you and DH are in a great place right now. wonderful!! and yes, DH is looking with me! :thumbup:

I've bookmarked a couple but I want to try to go online this weekend. There is one that stands out in my head out of the 2. I'll see if she's still available this weekend and maybe she'll be it! oddly enough, she's the one that said 'I'm doing this b/c I'm fertile and I need to pay off my college loans' hahaha - the least mushy one!


----------



## TTC74

Wish - how exciting that you might have picked a winner! I'm with you. As long as they don't say "I'm doing this to supplement my heroin problem" I don't care what their motivation is!


----------



## Vonn

Ha ha! I agree. I feel like we have gotten to a pretty damn pragmatic place in this TTC process. . . using someone else's eggs to have a baby is in no way romantic (in my book, at least), so I can appreciate the honesty and practical nature of responses like that! Can't wait to hear what you decide. :thumbup:

AFM--Embryo #6 made it to freeze as a 4AC, so we have 2 excellent, 2 good, 2 fair. I am so glad we have multiple tries, it takes a little of the pressure off me. Now we just wait for AF so we can plan the cycle. Please be on time, but who knows. :shrug:

Have a great weekend, ladies! :flower:


----------



## Lee37

Hi Ladies! Im so happy to see all the wonderful news here on the forum lately! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wish - hope the donor you want is available! Exciting!!:happydance:

Vonn - This is wonderful news, multiple chances! Woo hoo! :happydance:

Breekay - Congrats on a the news that youre having a healthy baby girl! :happydance: :pink:

TTC - how are you feeling in 2nd tri, I bet youre excited to feel the first movements!! :cloud9:

Ms R - Happy to hear DH is planning, sounds like hes getting excited! Hope the book is helpful too! :)

AFM had my 37 wk apt and the the ultrasound est our little one at 7lbs 2! The midwife thinks she will be smaller, we will see.. We were told that baby is at Station 0..very low and head down. She can come anytime now, since Im 37 wks. Lots of cramps, back aches nausea and other stuff that suggests I'm getting close!:crib:


----------



## Vonn

Lee--this is SO exciting. Keep us updated, can't wait to follow along! :baby:


----------



## TTC74

Lee - yay for a new baby OB this thread soon! :baby:

I'm feeling great. Feeling little tiny move,nets sporadically which is super exciting. People are starting yo give us baby gear and we're scouring craigslist. So, we are starting to amass some good stuff. This is a super exciting time!


----------



## MsRipple

Wish - have you guys decided on a donor?

Vonn- Such great news! Will do you the transfer next cycle? Decisions on whether to transfer one or two?

TTC and Lee- glad you are both feeling well! Lee, you are getting so close!

My doc gave the ok to try IUI this cycle (!) if my hsg is clear. I am scheduled for the hsg on Wednesday. Please, please, please be clear. I am going in for monitoring tomorrow (CD 5) for a baseline assuming we can move forward this cycle. The plan is to do an IUI with a trigger shot, but no other meds. I am so hoping things go smoothly.


----------



## Wish2BMom

we picked a donor!!! I'm so excited - just submitted the paperwork a few moments ago. Hopefully we locked her down. Financing is locked down too, so just need to order my meds and hopefully wait for AF to show and we can get this show on the road! WAHOO!!!

ttc - that's so awesome you're starting to feel the flutters! gosh I really hope I get to experience that.

lee - SO CLOSE!!! Good luck! I'm sorry you're already feeling so uncomfortable. Maybe she'll make an early showing so as to give you some relief!

vonn - I'm so excited for you that all of your eggs made it to a good grade. Definitely takes a load off. Ours better perform well too! When are you expecting AF? I'm cd14 today and I've been O'ing right around then lately (not sure what's up with that - it was always cd 16-18!) so I guess AF should be here in 10 days.

msripple - good luck with your HSG! I hope your tubes are clean as a whistle. And just a note - temp or OPK immediately if you can. The HSG can cause ovulation to come early for some reason and I didn't believe it. I only had a 3 week cycle that month!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--Yay!!! What sold you on this particular donor? I'm so excited for you to get started. AF is due this week for me. Breasts are hurting, which is a good sign, because ewcm has been a little crazy; had it the right time, but then it came back. I don't know what to think about timing because of that, though I do feel confident that it's less than 10 days away because of tender bbs.

MsR--GL, FX for an all-clear HSG! Have you had one before? Some have pain, some don't, so I'm hoping it's a breeze for you. As for me, I think we will transfer 2. As of right now, I am set to start Lupron on CD21 and take it a few days into following cycle & that's the one I have the FET on. I am asking about taking norethindrone acetate to help prompt AF while on the Lupron because this last cycle, AF was delayed by 4 days. Since Lupron can (but doesn't always) have this effect, it makes it really hard to nail down travel dates very far in advance. We want to do this this time around to save money and stress. So I may opt to take norethindrone acetate if they do that, or bcp, to regulate the timing of AF. 

TTC--what a fun time! What's been your fave purchase/gift so far?

Lee--any contractions starting?

How's everyone else?? :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

She just seems really smart and driven (going for advanced degrees in Chemistry, good grades in school), seems similar to my shape, though about 25 lbs heavier. But that's neither here nor there - she's tall, brown/brown, Eastern European descent, played the same sports I did, works out about the same amount I do (WHEN I'm working out, that is), seems into many different things so is well-rounded. Minimal medical history issues in the family (though one grandmother had Alzheimers, so that's a little worrisome). I just liked the way she answered her questions too - seemed well thought-out. 
What about you? I don't think I asked what stuck out to you with your donor(s) that you chose. 

I thought I started Lupron early too - my calendar they gave me says that on day 1, I drop my Lupron to .5mg. So I must be doing something higher before day 1. 

this is all so crazy! I can't believe we're finally getting started! :wohoo:
What did I say about not being excited just yet? haha


----------



## terripeachy

Great updates everyone, keep 'em coming. One more week of freedom for me, so I'm just enjoying my time off. :hugs:


----------



## MsRipple

@Vonn- I've never had an hsg. With my husband's condition, our only possible option was IVF, so the condition of my tubes was not at issue. I hope it is not too uncomfortable after - I have to be in court that day for work- I have a colleague taking the lead on our case that day, but I still need to be involved and be present. 

@Wish - the donor sounds great!

I feel pessimistic about any of this working for me for some reason. I know it's not a good attitude to have.


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's understandable, msripple - we'll have faith for you! :hugs: 
this is all so rough, it's tough to think that there could be a positive to it all.


----------



## Neener

Hola chicas!

Wish! so happy you picked a donor! She sounds wonderful! So excited you're moving along on the TTC train. What a long journey it's been. Thanks for asking about SIL. She's doing okay - the good news is that she's regained the ability to walk on her own now. We hope that means her brain tumors are responding to the radiation and medications. The medications are targeted and not systemic chemo so it doesn't wipe out her whole immune system, but the drugs still have strong side effects. She rarely has any appetite and has a lot of nausea so she's weak and sleeps a lot but that's to be expected, I suppose. My condo sale should close one week from tomorrow - counting down the seconds to that and DH has been at new job for 2 months- he likes it but it's super intense and always tough being the new guy and having to learn so many systems/processes/people.

Vonn- Such great news that all of your embies made it! And so exciting you're transferring 2!!!! Twins would be so exciting...albeit lots of work. Fingers crossed for no delays for transfer.

MsR - best of luck with the HSG! how's the book? Is it helpful? 

Beekay - congrats on the good news! hope you can enjoy the rest of the pregnancy (relatively) worry free.

Hi TTC, PJ, Rain, Spud, Lee, Terri and anyone I missed. 

AFM - had the appointment with new Dr. in new IVF clinic. She was really great so that made me feel much better. Had a really long consultation with her and she had reviewed our medical chart before we arrived. The COE has a database of their success measures and she entered my age, BMI, AMH, AFC, DH's age, his motility count, etc and was able to populate a statistics chart personalized for us. If we only transfer 1 embryo each cycle our stats are 29% for cycle 1, go up to 47% for cycle 2 and 60% for cycle 3. She did an US and there was an obnoxious cyst on the left side so she couldn't get a good antral follie count on that side, but there were 4 on the right (previous Dr. said my count was 9). Dr. was receptive to me potentially doing another cycle before transfer to bank extra eggs. She said that if we an get 8 eggs, she thought we could get up to about 3-4 of them making it to 5 day embies (they don't transfer/freeze 3 day embies for some reason). She also said that since I just did a hysteroscopy in June, I could skip the HSG and just do the mock transfer. So that originally meant a timeline of Sept cycle to get paperwork in order, do mock transfer, and order meds and start IVF in OCT.....BUT....

Just found out today that I'm still covered under my primary insurance - which doesn't cover IVF and my Dr. is not in the plan....so my husbands medical plan with the fertility coverage has to be billed as secondary. Because primary doesn't cover anything everything would be rejected and go to patient responsibility and secondary wouldn't cover anything. So unless my employer let's me cancel my plan early (unlikely), we have to wait until Jan 1 when I can drop my primary plan via my employer and make my husband's plan the primary (sole) insurance. How annoying and frustrating is that!!!! So i have 2 policies and can't benefit from either. I really despise the insurance bureaucracies. So that means we are delayed ANOTHER 3 months. I'm trying really hard not to make a big deal about it but I'm pretty upset truth be told.

The only silver lining is that my Dr. told me about a diet that several of her patients have had success on - called Fast Metabolism Diet. I'm on Day 2 of it now and it's pretty intense but maybe I just focus on that until Jan. It's super strict - no wheat, corn, sugar, caffeine, alcohol and it requires a lot of food prep and planning because I have to eat every 3 hours, but maybe it will help me take my mind off not being able to proceed. We were planning to see my family over winter holidays and I was hoping to be pregnant by then....i know we are going to get questions about TTC and I don't know what to answer anymore.

Oh and today was supposed to be CD1. Not sure where AF is but I'm guessing she's delayed bc maybe I didn't O on my own? Dr. says I don't have PCOS or DOR and my hormone levels appear fine so doesn't really know why I don't O on my own other than "ovarian dysfunction."


----------



## MsRipple

Neener - that is a crazy insurance system. I thought the point of secondary was for additional coverage- how could it then not cover stuff that your insurance doesn't cover? Sorry you have to deal with the waiting, I know how frustrating it can be (and I too always have these hopes to be pregnant by certain points in time).

We have not received the book yet, slowest shipping ever! 

I had my HSG today and it was all clear! Slightly painful during the procedure but not more than expected. I am going in for monitoring at the RE this Friday (CD 9 for me). When they looked at CD 5 there was not much going on, though I believe that is to be expected as I am doing a natural cycle (with the exception of using an HCG trigger shot). If my follicles grow at a good rate I could be doing an IUI next week! I just ordered my trigger shot and arranged for our sperm shipment.


----------



## penelopejones

Just popping in... 

Neener, I did the Fast Metabolism Diet before we conceived Frankie. Granted, the issues were on my husband's side, but maybe it helped things! It is a tough diet, for sure, but I stuck it out for 30 days I think. Need to cut down on sugar again--totally craving it these days, maybe because I'm still nursing. 

MsR - I know a lot of people who have conceived during an HSG cycle or the next one--happened to me (although unfortunately ended in a mc)... But still--it is supposed to "clean things out". Good luck! 

Vonn and Wish - so excited for both of you!!!

Still sleep deprived here. Frankie will be 6 months next week--can't believe it! I can't say it has flown by though exactly, although it is hard to remember that 3 months ago I was wearing that little baby in a carrier and sleeping with him all night. I'm trying to be hopeful that he'll start sleeping better soon--he's still up 3 times a night most nights, sometimes more.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi everyone . Thanks for asking about me. I'm still here stalking you all and following your journeys.

Seren is 8 months today (this evening). She's fully recovered from her winter illness. 

And yes, the offer on the business we talked unconditional yesterday so we're definitely finally selling. I've only been harping on about it forever. Dh already has plans for a new business. Oh dear. That's just him. But a little break would have been good lol.

Terri - love you too :hugs:

Life just carries on doing the same old thing. I'm in bed right now. It's 3am and there's 4 of us in this bed so sleep has seen better days.

I have a fitbit (a fatbut I think it got called at the start of this thread) and have been having walking challenges. But I need to kick sugar. The addiction is huge. I have discovered dandyblend a coffee substitute but without cream it's like a really bad cup of instant! 

I am reading everything. I am always thinking about you all and I really hope to see some bfps soon.


----------



## Wish2BMom

spud - so glad you popped on and were able to post! I am so glad Serene is feeling better now. And SO happy that you guys were able to sell the biz. DH is a bit of an entrepreneur, huh?? 

terri - break is almost over! are you ready for this new job? can't wait to hear about it! How's the marathon training going? that's next month, right? So cool you and Vonn are potentially meeting up (or are you?)!

neener - ugh, damn insurance. Yeah, I think there has to be SOME coverage from the primary for the secondary to 'help' out - if it's not covered by the first, the second isn't going to cover the whole thing. "Ovarian Dysfunction"?? That seems like quite the catch-all. Glad your levels look good and you don't have DOR but dang. Answers, please! I understand the frustration about having to wait - at least this is the time of year that flies by with the holidays and such. That diet sounds excruciating. Though I'm sure I could stand to go on a much cleaner diet. I'm not heavy by any means but I don't eat too cleanly. I really need to start saying 'no' more than 'yes please!!'

PJ - glad you popped on too!! Oh I hope that Frankie starts sleeping better soon. A friend of mine from BnB that I'm FB friends with posted the other day (she has a 7 week old) - 'When you coin the term 'leg sleeves' b/c you can't come up with the word 'pants' #sleepdeprived'. :haha:

vonn - what's new in your world? 

ttc - thinking about names yet? doing a nursery? updates! 
beekay - same!
lee - SAME!

nothing new here so I shall just wish you all a great weekend!


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - yeah he just can't help himself! Someone actually rang him up and asked if he wanted to go into business. Also where I live there are many minimum wage jobs but we have high living expenses compared to the rest of the country. The only way to get ahead/support a family is have your own business. Next time I just want it to be less time consuming and more enjoyable. I always had wanted to start another business, I had just expected a years break to do something easy.

I love you friends saying wish. I had fb remind me of when I made a post when Isla was 7 months old. I was cleaning up and I put an open tin of tuna in the cupboard, some plates in the oven and dirty dishes in the fridge. I was so sleep deprived. Seren is much better at sleeping but I cosleep with her too so I wake less.


----------



## Vonn

MsR--how'd the scan go today? Still on for an IUI next week? And don't beat yourself up for feeling pessimistic. Just honor your feelings and know that they will change. You won't always feel negative, that's just how you happen to be feeling at this moment.

Neener--there is SO MUCH hurry up and wait in this ttc business. Ugh! I hope something wonderful gets figured out with the dang insurance. Not likely, but still I hope. Good luck with the diet. I've been on mine since Feb. You can do it! Congrats on the condo sale, less than a week away. :happydance:

Penelope--I hope Frankie's settled in to longer sleep patterns by the time you are back at work/school. You're a champ! 

Spud--that's great that the sale of the business is going through. Yay! Does it seem like this new venture will have a more family friendly schedule?

Terri--just a few days away from the new gig! Are you excited, nervous, both?

Lee--do you have a baby watermelon yet?!?!? :baby: Any contractions or other signs?

Beekay & TTC-- what's the latest in your pregnancies?

Wish--have your eggies arrived?? Where are you at in your cycle? The "leg sleeves" bit made me laugh out loud. So funny, yet horrifying when it's happening to you. I had some of that when my thyroid was really bad, they call it "brain fog." I remember looking at a motorcycle and for the life of me not being able to remember what it was called. I can't think of any funny ones, though...so it's kinda just depressing sounding. Sorry for the downer!

AFM--CD 32 and no AF. It's officially delayed and I'm annoyed. My nurse did agree to put me on a progesterone-based bcp so I get a little less estrogen but still can control the timing of the cycle more. But gotta wait for new cycle. I did acu yesterday & got a disgusting herbal blend called RELEASE. Here's hoping it helps!


----------



## MsRipple

My monitoring went well - cd 9 and the dr said I am beginning to have a dominant follicle emerge at 12mm and a bunch of others at 10. They said all is good/as expected and my lining looks good. I am going back for monitoring again in 4 days. I've read that 1 to 2 mm per day of growth is standard- I think (?) mine grew 1.5mm/day the last 4 days. if all goes well I would guess I might do an iui next thurs to Saturday.

I had a massage after monitoring. While the massage itself was great I was totally embarrassed/annoyed/irritated that the masseuse started giving me unsolicited weight loss tips while I was on the table. Getting irritated once again as I type this

@vonn- isn't it frustrating that when you want your period to arrive she takes her sweet time?


----------



## TTC74

I had a dr appt today and all is well. I'm starting to accumulate baby stuff too, which is awesome! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for all you ladies waiting for your BFP!


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning!

vonn - come on, AF! Get here!! I don't know if my eggs are here or not. They could have been local for all I know. My instructions were to just call whenever AF got here. THEN they'll call in my meds (weird). Though I guess maybe that's b/c they don't want to order anything just in case. HA! just in case...
So AF should be here for me by the end of the week. We are totally going to be cycle (and hopefully bump) buddies! Thanks for waiting for me, that's so kind of you! :haha:
So, speaking of acu, I wonder if this is something I should go back to doing for this cycle? Is it supposed to assist when you're not trying to grow follicles and such too? I should send my acupuncturist a note - though why would she say no to more business?

ttc - that's GREAT!! not long now until 1/2 way!

msripple - that's wonderful that you're showing some great follicle growth and lining! However, that masseuse - sheesh. If you want to give feedback on what I actually hired you for, then tell me how to get less knots in my back. 

Hello to everyone else!! Terri - GOOD LUCK on your first day at the new gig!

I had one of those annoying dreams where I get a BFP last night. It was a total surprise, it was on 10dpo. But then I started bleeding the next day, like right after I had told DH about it. So in my dream, I started googling 'bleeding after BFP' to see if it could still stick. Googling in my dream!! ugh. I haven't had a BFP dream in a long time.


----------



## MsRipple

@Terri - hope you have a great first day today!

@TTC- great news! I love, love, love your baby size ticker :).

@Wish- start of your cycle is getting close! How does timing work with the embryo transfer.

AFM- my emotions are everywhere, you would think I am doing a medicated cycle (I'm not)! I started crying today on the elliptical thinking that I would probably be alone when I did the first IUI. And while I get that my husband is not totally on board emotionally, I feel sad and a little angry about it. This whole process feels very lonely sometimes.


----------



## MsRipple

And we may not be moving forward this cycle......

Dr. called and said my hormones look like I will be ovulating too soon but that my follicles look small for ovulation (I'm not sure what size they are - maybe 17x12mm? but guessing). He says it's likely a fluke (in which case he wouldn't want to have me waste money on this cycle) or it's just what my body does (in which case we would proceed). I am going back in tomorrow for another scan. Each cycle is costing us about $1500 out of pocket, most of which we get back if the actual procedure is cancelled.

It's probably just emotions talking, but there is part of me that feels like I just want to take the financial risk unless the likelihood of success is miniscule. There is this part of me that just wants to have that flash of "maybe" hope instead of just waiting for my period to start so we can start again.


----------



## Vonn

MsR--I hope today's scan shows a leap in follie growth. That's too bad, but if this is something your body does regularly, then it's good to find out on the front end so the Dr knows to manage it in future cycles. GL with the decision on whether to move forward!

Wish--has AF shown up yet? (Hasn't for me.) I'd love to know your protocol once you've started. I hope you haven't had any more stupid bfp or bfn dreams. I rarely get those. Has the drama slowed down at your work?

Terri--how's the new job?!?!?! And, I can't wait to meet you when you come to Minnesota for the TC Marathon!

Lee--have you had your little girl yet???

Hi to everyone else! 

AFM--still no AF for me. I'm concerned a little about the timing because I have a big event I run at work on Nov 14. It is going to be hectic and look really strange to my colleagues if I head out of town for several days a week or two before it. I'd almost prefer staying on the bcp for a few extra days and flying out the 15th. Not sure what DH thinks of that, haven't run it by him yet since there's no use in planning anything until I get AF.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!

msripple - I know how you feel but try to think with your head and not with your heart! 12mm follies aren't going to be mature enough, so you would most likely be wasting money. And to Vonn's point, it's great to find this out now and maybe take a mild stimulation next cycle to plump those puppies up a bit more to maturity! Good luck - I hope the scan gave you answers today!

vonn - what cycle day are you on now? maybe the anticipation of wanting AF to come is holding her off. No AF here either, though today would have been the earliest she would have shown. Left boob hurts like usual and I'm bloated to the gills, so she's not far. I assume Fri. I did get a big glob of lotiony cm today, though. Oh will that little bit of hope never rest??

my protocol is (and follows what I did for my FET):
BCP for 2-3 weeks I think (and I think there is some higher dose Lupron in here too)

after that, cd1:
Estrace pills, 2x/day
Lupron .5mg/day
Baby aspirin daily

continue this for 5 days and then increase estrace to 4 pills/day, keeping the rest of the dosages the same

day 15:
increase Estrace to 6 pills/day
stop Lupron but start the PIO shots (UGH!)
continue baby aspirin

day 16:
DH provides sample, thaw eggs and ICSI

day 21:
embie transfer

continue PIO and baby aspirin until told otherwise

what's yours?

I also have an appt to start up Acu again tomorrow! can't wait!


----------



## MsRipple

Well follicles at 16mm and the doctor said that while he could schedule an iui tomorrow (he thinks that's going to be my ovulation date), he thought it would be best to wait and see what happens next cycle. So that's what we are doing. Bleeeechhhh. I do think this doctor is totally on the ball so I know it makes logical sense, but it feels so hard to keep going on every month without any chance at all of getting pregnant.


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's not a bad size, if you were going to hold off ovulating for a day or 2! better safe than broke, that's my motto! :) 
I understand completely, though - if it were a week, that would be fine. But a whole month?? ARGH!!!


----------



## Vonn

MsR--at least in this whole process you feel good about your Dr. That counts for a lot! :hugs:

Wish--I'm on CD 37. Had acu today and think that's probably gonna help AF show up in the next day or so. That's my guess, at least. I don't have a schedule/protocol given to me yet, but I think it will be close to the same as yours. DE FET buddies! Then. . . . bump buddies! :happydance:


----------



## MsRipple

Vonn/Wish - has acupuncture helped you and how? Wondering if I should start?


----------



## Lee37

Morning Ladies! Happy first day of fall!

MsR- sorry you have to wait..Waiting is sooooo hard!!! :hugs:

Wish & Vonn - super excited for you both! Not long now :happydance:

Terri - How is the new job?

AFM: yes Im still pregnant! :haha: 39 weeks on sat, I dont feel like too much is happening although I think I lost some of my plug about a week ago. Ive been having quite a few braxton hicks but nothing else that makes me feel Im having her soon. I woke up this morning from having a dream that my dad called and said I was having the baby tomorrow.. Guess we will see what happens at my apt tomorrow. Im ready to have her in my arms and know she is healthy and happy.:crib:


----------



## Wish2BMom

lee - so exciting!! I can't remember, have you decided on a name? did you do fun things to the nursery?

msripple - I did acu back in the winter for my last regular IVF. I had a chemical. I don't know if the acu helped it implant or what, but I do know it made me happier, and more regular!! :haha: I would typically fall asleep on the table, it was wonderful. I had an appt today and wasn't AS relaxed (couldn't shut my brain off) but I was still a little woozy when I got off the table. I'll be going back weekly and if preg - through early pregnancy at least. A lot of people swear by it - just puts your body into balance, if you believe in that sort of thing.

vonn - I'm so pumped we get to be DE IVF cycle buddies!


----------



## TTC74

So much is happening on this board! 

Good luck to Wish/Vonn! 

Lee - you're getting so close! 

AFM - I got my AFP (birth defect blood test) results back today and all looks good. I was worried because of my age and some meds I have to take. So, I'm celebrating now! :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Hey everyone!! 
Lots of good updates to read about. My job is going well so far. I missed my bus yesterday and had to wait half hour for another one. Luckily I had my headphones and the weather was nice so I just hung out at the stop. I'm learning a lot and busy and too nervous to get online so I can't really read or post until I get home. 

Vonn-can you pm me your number? I don't think I have it. I'm so excited that you still want to see me. I can't remember what we're doing about transportation but I will ask my sis and my friend and we'll figure something out. We fly in Friday and leave Monday. The race is on Sunday. I'm so ready to get this marathon in the books. My miles have tapered to 7,9 so I love that part of training. See you soon. 

Wish-I love that dream and I super excited for you natural or DE. Ha!

MrsR-sucky news but your doc knows best so just follow the plan. 

Lee-so close!!!

TTC-great news on your results. 

Taurus/Spud/rainy-hey!!!! I hope that's everyone. 

Oh and one funny-I've been wearing dresses to work with matching dusters (long sweaters because I get cold) everyday. Today I had a meeting with new advisors and they were all wearing blazers with their dresses. I'm not really a blazer girl so I'll continue bucking the trend until I hear otherwise. I just look like a :jo: and don't care. :rofl:


----------



## Wish2BMom

excellent news, TTC!! I wish I could say 'now sit back and relax and enjoy' but I know the worrying never stops. 

terri - awesome news about the new job! week one, done! I'm already jealous of what you're wearing - I have one, maybe 2 dresses that I could wear to work. But they are way fancier than the youngins' at the office. 
I can't believe you're so close to the marathon already!! GOOD LUCK! When is it again? In Oct, I know that.

So I just got my schedule for the whole process and if AF comes sometime soon, then I won't be transferring until 11/13!! That's so far away!!! crazy talk.
BUT - the reason I asked for a tentative schedule is b/c DH found this cool trip package on Southwest.com for a 3-day trip to Napa, with concerts, tastings, good food - all paid for with points. And we have enough so we're going to do that 11/3-11/6!! YAHOOO!! Well, hopefully there are enough packages left this morning for him to get one. :)


----------



## Lee37

Wish - so excited for you, although that seems far away it will go fast and your trip to Napa sounds amazing! Also we have a couple names picked out, will wait and see which she looks like <3

Terri - that marathon sounds awesome, glad youre settling into the new job so well. :thumbup:

TTC - glad to hear your results all came back great. That is such a relief!:happydance:

AFM - Cant believe Im 39 weeks and having a baby so soon! Will let you all know how it goes at my appt today. :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, today, Lee!!:crib:


----------



## MsRipple

Lee that baby is getting ready to walk on out of there :)

Terri, glad you are liking the new job! Do you listen to podcasts? I have been travelling a lot and am now addicted to various news, American life-type series, and advice podcasts.

Wish - let the countdown begin :). I will be not-so-patiently waiting with you! Is the plan that the eggs are fertilized 5-6 days prior to transfer or does the schedule work differently?


----------



## Vonn

Lee--can't wait to hear the update!

TTC--congrats on a healthy baby! :baby: That is such wonderful news! Now you can really enjoy the pregnancy.

Terri--I will message you my phone number, can't wait to make plans! The Twin Cities Marathon is often called the prettiest urban marathon in the nation. It's a really nice route that starts in Mpls, winds around the lakes there, crosses the Mississippi, goes down beautiful Summit Ave in St. Paul, and ends at the State Capitol. 

Wish--I think I will end up transferring right around then, too. The trip to Napa sounds fabulous! I really want to go there sometime. It'd be a good trip for my mom, sister, and I to do. But I have to be able to drink some wine or it's not happening! You've been before, right?

MsR--I have been doing acu for a couple years. I think it helps me overall, though it is really hard for me to quantify. My acu practitioner is wonderful and each week is like a mini-therapy session, so that's great. There has been research showing improved pregnancy rates when acu is done before and after IVF transfer (as in the same day), so there is some evidence to it's helpfulness.

AFM--CD 39. Boo.


----------



## TTC74

Lee - are you dilated or effacing at all yet?


----------



## Lee37

Hi ladies! Just to update after my appointment - The midwife said I am 2-3cm dialated and my cervix is soft. After I came home and I think I lost my mucus plug, so hoping things are going to move forward now. Will keep you all posted!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I hope everything goes smoothly for you, Lee!! can't wait to meet the LO!

msripple - yep - so they'll call in DH on cd16 so he can give his boys and they'll use ICSI to fertlize. Then they go out to day 5 and we'll transfer 1, if we have one, and keep the rest on ice, if there is a 'the rest'. 

vonn/terri - that sounds gorgeous! I wish you could take pics sometimes while running. We have a beautiful 10k here that goes through winding country, farmland, etc. It's HILLY, though, and I was swearing the whole time. :haha:
I did run 3 mi in 26 mins yesterday, though!! I was pretty proud of myself for breaking the 10 min barrier. Oh, the things we can do when it's only 65 degrees out!


----------



## beekay

Lee - Thinking of you this week / (today?!) :happydance:

TTC - Such great news! Have you felt LO move yet? I'm just starting to feel some fluttering recently (just over 20 weeks now). They told me I have an anterior placenta at my last scan - so I may not feel full kicks, etc until later than usual. 

Vonn/Wish - Still eagerly awaiting your transfer dates.....start the count-down! :thumbup: Excited for your both! :happydance:

Terri - Happy to hear your new job is going well so far! Happy Marathon-ing!! :thumbup:

Hello to everyone else I've missed :flower:

AFM - Still chugging along! :haha: Our anatomy scan went great and they confirmed that our little girl managed to put all the correct number of bits in all the right places :haha: She was SUPER active during our scan and the tech had a hard time getting clear shots because she kept up the wiggle-dance for the entirety of the scan. DH says she's already an athlete in training because mommy inadvertently ran two back-to-back Half Marathons less then a week after she was conceived (so he says she doesn't know any better and thinks she has to run everywhere already!). :dohh:

Quick pic from our last scan:
 



Attached Files:







september15_3.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wish2BMom

what a lovely update, beekay!! that's so wonderful (for her, probably not you!) that she's so active! I love DH's analogy on her. :)

so I was a little nervous all weekend b/c I thought that AF was supposed to be here sometime last week. Latest, over the weekend. But alas, seems she's here today. Cramping and spotting has begun. So either today or tomorrow will be cd1 and we'll start BCP on cd3. I'll be on that for 3 weeks so nothing exciting for awhile.

Vonn - AF come for you yet?


----------



## Vonn

Lee--this baby is gonna be right on time! So excited for you!

Beekay--great news!! I love the Chuck Taylors. Lanfear did something similar but I can't remember what kind of shoes she used. Have you been able to continue running (if that's your thing)?

Wish--nice job on the running this weekend! I've tried to jog while out walking and it was terrible...ugly, painful, and slightly humiliating. I'm not in good shape, though I am feeling the best I have felt in years, so I shouldn't beat myself up too much. Anywho, AF came on Saturday! I messaged my nurse for her to call in the BCP script, but she didn't respond. Annoying. I messaged her again this morning so I'll keep bugging people all day if I have to. I'm supposed to start today as its CD 3. The Dr who did my surgery also wants me to come in on CD 3 for a follow up, so I have to call them right now since the open at 8:30. I hope they can get me in. 

Have a great Monday, everyone!


----------



## TTC74

Yay for AF, Vonn!


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm stalking for all the news.

Beekay I had an anterior placenta both times.

My brothers baby is due tomorrow and will either be called Freya, Enid or Margot

Tired. ..eye rub. ....

We just bought tickets home to England for next year in May and will probably stay for Christmas. It's only now I've realised how much I've missed home. I'm reminiscing and lovingly thinking about my old life and places. I can't wait to show my kiddies to family. And fish and chips and clotted cream and the seaside...oh I do like to be beside the seaside. I have really really really missed home. I haven't been back in 5 years.


----------



## Spudtastic

So I don't actually know how I feel about going back home. I had a great upbringing but I was a depressed teenager and that was really the last time I was there and I associate it with depressed feelings. So I fluctuate between very happy and quite depressed. Ah well I should go with the flow. 

Taurus - how's work going?


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish and Vonn- y'all gonna have more than turkeys in the oven this thanksgiving!!!! (Lmao) aahh I couldn't help making that connection... It totally going to happen you know! Ripple you might be right there with them (I don't remember your timing).

Ttc and beekay- congrats on healthy babes! So excited for you!

Terri- I'm jealous of your running and freedom to travel! Sounds amazing.

Spud! Wave! Maybe when u go back to England you can rewrite your impressions and create a new state of mind there.

Lee- you'll have her in your arms so soon!!


----------



## Vonn

Spud--so good to hear from you! Share a pic of the cute little sisters when you get a chance sometime. As for returning home, my take is that you are in a totally different place in your life now as compared to when you were a teen & that will make a huge difference. I think it will be a thrill for you to see all those familiar scenes and smell the smells and eat the treats. How did you feel when you went back 5 yrs ago? And will you really be there from May-December? That's awesome!

Rain--aww, thanks! I really do feel confident that one of our embies will work. I hope it just takes one try! How are you hanging in there?

AFM--I got in to see the Dr that did my surgery yesterday afternoon. She said my uterus looks "beautiful," we are are set to go! They checked my ovaries, too, and I had no antral follicles on either ovary. Sheesh. I've never had zero before. The Dr asked if I had started BCP yet, which I hadn't. I said I guess it's reassurance that I made the right decision and she said, "It sure is." I don't have a final schedule yet but I have started BCP and we will be transferring somewhere between Oct 31-Nov 3. We decided not to delay due to my work thing on Nov 14; there is enough time in between so I won't feel stressed. I'll be PUPO in like a month. Bring it!


----------



## terripeachy

Rain-hey there! I'm a pro at taking he bus now and there are friendly people (regulars) that all know each other. It's pretty funny/interesting. Another thing is that the men are always gentlemen. So random, but unique for people on the bus and to the bus system, unfortunately. Things are going fine here. 

Vonn-excellent update. I can't believe it's time!!! Of course, I know, I know, it seems like it took forever but now your day is almost here! Woop woop. See you soon.

Wish2-awesome running! Vonn is going to be our uber when we're in MN and we're going to Paisley Park!!! I can't wait. Three exciting things to do while in the north; meet Vonn, see Prince's digs, run a marathon. I am more excited about two things. Hee hee. 

Spud-I agree with the others. Your hometown will be totally different and you can make new, happier experiences. Plus, you'll have your two babies to show around. No time for thinking about where some kid knocked you down, or the cafe where you found out bad news. Make it great for your girls so they will want to go back. So is your hubs going with you? I'm jealous of your long vacation. 

Hi to everyone else! :wave:


----------



## Wish2BMom

spud - :wave: always so good to hear from you! I'm jealous of your extended vacation too - that's so wonderful. I echo the ladies - I would almost internally think 'oh yeah - I'll show you what/who I am now!! I'm this successful, rockin' mom of 2! you didn't beat me!' and then enjoy the rest of the time!! :bodyb: you got this!

vonn - EEEEE!!! :happydance: I'm so happy you're starting up!! I start BCP today too but I'll be about 2 weeks behind you. You'll be transferring as we head to Napa and then we transfer about a week after we get back. But yes, hopefully some turkeys in the oven for both of us a few weeks later!! 

terri - SO FUN and I'm SO JELLY that you get to meet Vonn! That's nice that chivalry isn't completely dead. And I figured you would become part of a little community of bus-goers - why not?? enjoy your mornings. I see you all trading up on who brings the coffee and donuts :haha:

Nothing going on here - I'm up in Ottawa right now, heading home tonight. Came up to see my team who is being let go by the end of the year (they are closing this office). We still have some work to do while I have them and it was interesting to 'feel' the state of the state up here. Makes me really wonder if I should stay with this company or not. I know it's different here b/c they are actually closing the office, but still - my entire team is here. Why would they replace them all in the US and keep me, rather than just lop me off and displace all of the work? Things to think about. I really just wonder if I need some stability right now - especially with the upcoming DE stuff. Though maybe precisely NOW is not the best time to look for a new gig! And if I got a new job AND got preg, is that not right to go out on maternity leave 9 mos later? Much to think about...


----------



## Vonn

Terri--can't wait to meet you and I'm pumped to tour Paisley Park! You'll get the "privilege" of riding around in my Hyundai.:haha:

Wish--I love that you are getting a sweet vacay to Napa right before you are PUPO. It is interesting that the company kept you on in that situation. I think it shows how much they value you, which they should because you are awesome!

Lee--thinking of you and wondering if you have a sweet little bundle yet. :baby:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Spud.....Im still here. Yeah work is going well. Finding it a nice balance between home and work doing 3 days a week.


----------



## Vonn

Taurus--working 3 days a week sounds fabulous! I'm glad it's going well. I'm sure those two boys keep you busy.

Lee--still thinking of you!

Wish--does it seem like your company is settling in to more stable times or do you feel like there's more uncertainty ahead? It's true that when pg you don't need the stress of constant lay-offs & restructuring, but it's so hard to know what's ahead or what changes a new job would bring. Life can be so complicated!

Terri--how do you like the new work itself? Are you starting to get the hang of it?

Lots of job stuff going on! I just applied for the manager position for my team. Our manager is now the head of the whole department. My team has 6 people on it. 3 of us applied and at least one other person who works super closely with us (me esp) also applied, maybe more. I've been on this team for 11 years. I think my boss is going to promote someone on the team and not look to other teams/departments, but I'm not 100% sure. Of course, being at a non-profit the pay difference is stupid. The minimum salary was like $2700 more than I currently make (which is also crap). And my boss said HR is going to stick pretty close to the minimum because if someone on our team gets it they don't have any management experience.


----------



## Lee37

Hi Ladies! sorry I havent had a chance to update..our daughter Lily Belle was born Sept 27 at 1257pm 7lbs 2 ounces. Shes perfect and all is going great. She is living proof that dreams do come true! <3


----------



## Vonn

Oh, sweet baby!! :cloud9: Welcome, Lily Belle, it's nice to meet you. Mommy Lee is going to take good care of you. Dreams do come true! :cloud9:


----------



## TTC74

She IS perfect, Lee! Congrats!


----------



## beekay

Lee - She is absolutely beautiful!! Congratulations :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Lee, she's gorgeous!! Congratulations to you and DH!! <3

vonn - ooooh, good luck!! I can completely relate on the promotion money discussion - that's how my old company rolls. A huge conglomerate and when they promote you, you get the minimum or 5%, whichever comes first. I was there for 12 yrs so I was always at the lowest or even below the lowest grade point b/c of cost of living increases. So stupid. 
My company isn't quite hitting its stride yet. I think when we land a new client or by the end of the year, we'll be able to see if we'll keep our heads above water. I did have a good talk with my boss on Friday, told her about my paranoid thoughts. She assured me that the new guys (CEO/COO team) regard me highly and there are currently no plans to get rid of me. So that's good, but of course that could always change depending on where the business goes. She thinks that this is all definitely risky but what do we have to lose by sticking around at this point? if it fails, then we're all just looking for a new job later rather than now. And if it does take off, we're all in some seriously good spots. So - I'll hang in there a bit longer. :)

taurus - yeah, working 3 days a week sounds amazing. Though I realize I don't have 2 little ones to care after on the other side of that! I just want to work 3 days/week! HA!

Is this weekend the marathon/MN meet-up? this weekend is ComiCon in NYC, I can't wait!!! Going to be so fun to just be me and my good friend in the city. We're so starstruck and love food and yummy drinks, so we're definitely going to be fat and happy when we return Sunday night. 

TTC and Beekay - how are you feeling?

msripple - how are you doing?

rainy - how's it going?


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - I totally forgot to say this. Good luck! I can completely relate. In my office people usually get promoted at about 2 years. I was here for 8 before my promotion came. It was insane (and not related at all to job performance but rather to some intangibles that I didn't care for). The point is - I stuck at it because I love my job and now I'm in the advanced position. And, I work public interest, too. So, I can also relate to the miniscule paycheck (and pay raise). Ugh! 

Wish - Thanks for asking! I'm feeling pretty well. I am having some issues with needing to eat small meals often (or else I get sick or dizzy). I am also having vivid dreams (which is fine when they are pleasant but with anxiety, they often are not). Finally, I must have pregnancy rhinitis because I wake up at night unable to breathe through my nose and coughing like crazy. Since it took so much to get pregnant, though, these seem like minor complaints. I'm almost half way there!


----------



## MsRipple

@Lee- she's gorgeous! And I love the name Lily Belle :). Glad you are both doing well :)

@Wish - that sounds a bit stressful! Though I agree, if they wanted to get rid of you they definitely would have done it with everyone else. My guess is you are all good :)

I had the opportunity to apply for a 6 month position that I am really interested in doing that starts in the spring. The down side is that I would be about half an hour further away and I would be required to be in court many or most days with little control over my schedule. I have no idea what is going to be in the spring, but I feel like holding off on applying for now might make the most sense - what if we need to do ivf or something and I need a more flexible schedule? On the one hand, I feel like this may not be the right time, I would be stressing myself out, and Hopefully I could apply again in the next couple of years. On the other hand, how much stuff do/should I put on hold while ttc? 

@Vonn - good luck with the promotion :)! I am hoping for a season of good news for you!

Waiting for my period - expecting it in the next couple of days. Of course I'm like, what if I'm pregnant! Even though I know there is zero chance. Funny what conversations/delusions our mind has. And having stronger PMS symptoms than usual so that's fun. It's so funny my emotions are all over the place still - not sure if it is about having use donor or what. But right now I am just focusing on moving forward even if I feel overwhelmed or sad or uncertain.

I'll call into my RE's office on CD1 and get a schedule for an IUI cycle. At least I already have the trigger shot chilling in the fridge and our donor sperm chilling (well, freezing) at the RE's office :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

msripple - it is crazy how our minds try to find a way, that's for sure. I was thinking the exact same last cycle. Oh well. 
You know, I have often gone back and forth on the whole 'hold things up for TTC' and 'just live life, it'll happen when it happens'. It's tough, esp when you're having to introduce IVF and that whole schedule. You could maybe get in a couple of rounds (if needed) before then, but then if you did get pregnant, do you want that kind of stressful schedule? Women have done it, so it would probably be fine. It's just so tough...:hugs:
And I totally hear you on the feelings going up and down. I think it's b/c it's just an unnatural way to make a baby, certainly not what we envisioned as little girls when we said we wanted to be Moms. It takes some adjusting to, for sure. Hang in there!


----------



## Taurus8484

Congrats Lee.....she is beautiful xx


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats Lee!!!
I love the name and she's just too precious.


----------



## penelopejones

She's adorable, Lee! Congrats!

Hi to everyone else. Still stalking and following all your news. And still sleep deprived although it has gotten slightly better in the last few weeks.


----------



## Lee37

Vonn, Wish, Mrs R - Wishing you all lots of :dust:

Hi to everyone else!:flower:

Will be checking in so I can celebrate all your BFPs with you! <3


----------



## MsRipple

@ Lee - thanks! How is everything going for you? How's little Lily?

I am now CD3. Went in for monitoring yesterday morning and everything looks good so we will continue on with this cycle (doing IUI - natural except for trigger). I also went to my first accupunture appointment - I don't know if it's related but I really slept a lot better last night! I typically have trouble staying asleep. The plan is to do acupuncture four times during the cycle.


----------



## meldmac

Can I join you ladies? I am 41 hubby is 37 and we are trying #3. Our first boy was Devin who was born sleeping at 36.4 and we have Colin who is 6. Not sure if we are crazy to want to try now but I really want another baby.

Currently in the tww and this is out 1st cycle trying. Got a Drs. Appointment on Monday just to discuss ttc with her.


----------



## Vonn

MsR--where are you at now? Do you go in for another monitoring appt soon? I think the idea of doing acu several times during the cycle is a great idea!

Lee--how are the first few days of parenthood going? What kind of maternity leave do you have?

Wish--where are you at now, cycle buddy? I'm thinking still on BCP. And how was ComiCon?!?!

Meldmac--Welcome to the group! We've got people at every stage of the journey & trying every-which-way. So sorry to hear about your loss.

Hi everyone else! Any updates or interesting stuff going on?

AFM--I started Lupron last night & still on BCP. A week from today I have my baseline appt, so long as I get AF after stopping BCP. 

But the more exciting news is that I met Terri!! She was in town for the marathon and I got to do dinner with her, her sister, and her friend. It was great to meet them all! Terri is darling and a total sweetheart, as I'm sure you all can imagine. The awesome plans Terri had come up with (to tour Prince's Paisley Park) fell through because the city PPark is in denied the permit and only allowed tours on a couple of days before shutting it down completely to tackle traffic/pedestrian safety issues. I walked down to the marathon (it's about a block or so from my condo) Sunday morning to cheer them on but somehow didn't see any of them. It was cold the morning of the race, with quite a bit of frost, but the sun came out and that helped. Not my kind of outdoor exercise weather, but probably okay for a marathon, at least by the end!
 



Attached Files:







Pic.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## meldmac

Thanks Vonn! That is awesome you got to meet Terri! I havd read back on the thread and all you ladies sound wonderful!


----------



## terripeachy

We are in the airport now waiting to go home. The race was great. My score was 4:40:48. Not bad. It was freezing in the morning but we found a medical center hallway to sit in until almost the start time. I think they said that there were 13,809 runners. The scenery was great and there were a ton of spectators. 

The best part was meeting Vonn!!! You guys think she's nice online, she's really super nice in person. And just the cutest pixie ever!! I wish I had known you were really going to be out there to cheer because I would have been looking. I was still fresh at 5 miles! :rofl:

Welcome meldmac. Hope things work out for you.


----------



## MsRipple

Getting close Vonn :). Sounds like an awesome visit minus the failed trip to Paisley Park! Congrats on the marathon Terri! I miss running, I used to run long distances, but after my second marathon I vowed never again :). 

Welcome @Meldmac. I'm very sorry about your loss and sending you best wishes this time around.

AFM- I will go back in for my next monitoring appointment on Wednesday and suspect that they will then be a bit more tightly spaced until I hopefully ovulate.


----------



## Taurus8484

Awww........you are welcome to come and meet me Vonn and Peachy xx

Vonn - hurry up and get pupo will you...........its killing me.....

Hi everyone else...........welcome meldmac


----------



## meldmac

Had a Dr. Appointment today was a bit worried my dr would not be supportive but she said all systems go! Now that it is becoming real I am a bit nervous!


----------



## TTC74

That's great news meldmac! I found my OB to be super supportive when I went in to consult about pregnancy. Now that I'm actually pregnant, when I go in she says "40 is the new 20!"


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all! been MIA for a bit - just busy at work and such.

Vonn/Terri - I'm SO jealous you guys got to meet up!! I love your descriptions of each other - they seem so on point. 

msripple - good luck today at your scan!! I hope this is really it for you! grow, follies, GROW!

ttc - well that's a damn lie! hahaha! but of course I'm glad it worked out for you. 

NYCC was so fun - my friend and I had a blast. No boys, just us. We did NOT dress up but it was so fun seeing all of the cool costumes (cosplay) people had. We also ate our way through Manhattan - cheese plate at Thalia's, asian fusion at Buddakahn, french at Balthazar, 2 different places for pizza (I NEEDED THIS), french for breakfast at Maison Kayser (pain au chocolate...ahhhhhh)...thankfully I only gained 2lbs! Lots of walking typically followed those meals! :) Also, if anyone watches Stranger Things, my friend had signed up for a photo op with the Police Chief and Eleven so we had that done. That was fun! Except I look WAY too excited!! pics below (keeping my friend's face out of it since this isn't her site)

for my cycle - yep, still on BCP! I start Lupron this Friday, I can't forget!! I stop BCP next Thurs, then have a scan on the 24th. So still on the 'pre' schedule - they handed me a paper calendar with different color highlights for what I'll be taking, when and I haven't even made it to that sheet yet. That starts on the 24th so that's when it will feel more real. 
How's the Lupron treating you, Vonn?
 



Attached Files:







headless horseman.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 6









military mosquito.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 5









queen of hearts.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 6









predator.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 5









stranger things.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Spudtastic

Lee - congratulations Mumma. I love those newborn snuggles. 

Vonn and Terri - what a beautiful photo. You are both gorgeous ladies. 

wish - love the photos

Meldmac - I'm sorry for your loss. 

Afm - I've been trying to get a pic of my girls together that's good but usually one is doing something crazy. I'll keep on trying.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-i thought the stranger things photo shoot was random! I'm glad you scheduled that. I'm not into all the cosplay add stuff but you guys looked like you had a great time!

Yay for getting started and a color coded schedule. As Rupaul says 'don't %#^* it up!' Hee hee.


----------



## MsRipple

Love all of the pictures ladies!

Wish, CC sounds awesome, but I am most jealous of Maison Kayser. Mmmmm, just thinking of those baguettes..

My scan today was good. CD 8- I had one follicle at 11 mm on one side, and a few at 10mm on the other side. They don't want me to come back until CD 13. I'm a bit nervous that is too long as last time I surged pretty quickly on CD 13 and ovulated on CD 15 and I have ovulated CD 13 in the past. Assuming it's based on my blood tests, hormone levels, etc. so it should be all good.

Of course I am supposed to go out of state for work on CD 13 (known to normal people as October 17) - my only option is to get to monitoring before anyone and then run, run, run to a flight. Worst case scenario my colleague is already there and can cover for me, but still.

I also did a second day of accu today- they did heat lamps and needles to help with blood flow.


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha nope - my friend purchased the opportunity for us to photo with them. Took all of 30 secs - they are basically props in a picture. Was really weird. Millie Bobby Brown (the little girl) was so cute.

msripple - maybe use OPKs and if things get really dark, give them a call to scoot up your appt? Good luck!!


----------



## Lee37

Hi Ladies! Everything is going great with Lily. She is 8lbs now and has gained over a lb in less than 2 weeks. She is sleeping through most of the night which is amazing! My husband and I are self employed and we planned for me to take 6 wks off so im at home right now and enjoying every minute with Lily! :cloud9:

Great pics Vonn & Terri & Wish!

I am getting so excited for you Ms R, Vonn & Wish!!!

TTC - 21 weeks already!! Hope youre feeling well.


----------



## Vonn

Lee--I'm so happy to hear that things are going well! Are you BFing? I know that can be really tricky sometimes, so hope it's going well if you are doing it.

MsR--where are things now with you? I love the "October 17 for normal people"...this ttc process definitely defines our lives at time (or maybe all the time...) I guess Oct 17 is today! Hope you got your monitoring done before heading out of town.

Taurus--thanks for the support! I think I'm about as ready to be PUPO as you are for me to get there! :winkwink:

Terri--I didn't realize you ladies were leaving Monday. I would have totally taken you to the airport and gotten breakfast somewhere. I didn't ask when you were flying out. :dohh: Dumb of me! Were you very sore afterwards? After my half marathons, I was incredibly sore, but I tend to get really, really sore muscles (I think it' thanks to the underperforming thyroid). It was quite warm here this weekend and I kept thinking how it would have been so lovely for you have this weather rather than the frost you all had to deal with. But, as much as Minnesotans like to talk about the weather, we can't control it!

Wish--my oh-so-close PUPO buddy, how are ya? Have you started Lupron yet? Getting excited for the next get-away? You look so cute in the pic...really happy and excited to be there! 

Pregnant ladies--time for a bump pic!

Hi to everyone else!


AFM--I have my "baseline" appt today, even though I haven't gotten AF yet. I checked with my nurse on Friday and told her I didn't think I'd have AF by Monday since it's only 3 full days off BCP. She said it was fine if I still went in on Monday since the BCP would keep my lining pretty thin. She said if I felt better I could cancel the appt and reschedule once AF comes. That's what I was leaning towards, but DH said we should keep the appt if the nurse said it was okay because if she says things are progressing fine then we can book our tickets (which we haven't done yet and are anxious to do since prices are increasing the closer we get). That was a good point, so I will be going in in a little while. I hope, hope, hope nothing weird is uncovered. It's weird enough my baseline is happening before AF arrives. Of course, last time I went in for this it resulted in a saline sonohystogram and a D&C/polypectomy. Please, smooth sailing this time!


----------



## beekay

Hello Ladies :flower:

Lee - It sounds like things are going wonderfully with baby Lily! :baby: Enjoy every moment :thumbup: I can't believe that she's sleeping through most of the night already - yayyyy!! :thumbup:

MrsR - Hope you managed to squeeze in that monitoring before today's flight (and didn't have to SPRINT to make it!!). Hope your CD13/Oct 17 was a good one in any event!! :haha:

Wish - We hit up the comic expo in our city each year - we had a photo op with Dr. Who (Matt Smith) a couple of years ago (because I'm a big Whovian!). It was fun - but definitely very rushed :haha: I didn't dress up or anyting....but I wore a t-shirt that says "bow ties are cool" and my husband wore a shirt with a Dalek on it :haha: Sounds like you had a great time :thumbup:

TTC - Hope all is going well for you - can you believe we've past the halfway mark already?! Crazy!

Vonn - Keeping EVERYthing crossed for you today at your baseline appointment! :thumbup::happydance::thumbup: Hoping you maybe saw AF before your appointment today! But it sounds like it shouldn't be a problem if you didn't. Wishing you NOTHING but good news so that you can book your tickets!!

AFM - Everything seems to be progressing nicely - baby girl has certainly started moving about more and more often! It's reassuring to feel her periodic kicks and wiggles! 

As requested....time for a bump pic....just a quick selfie from my office this morning - I'm 23w2d today :flower:
 



Attached Files:







23weeks.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## terripeachy

Quick check in. Heeeeeyyyy!!! Glad to see all is going well for the most part!

Vonn-no worries about Monday. A friend took us out on Sunday night and we ate at Mickey's diner. Then we rushed to get my sister to the airport and then Ann and I just slept. Monday we took it pretty easy because we were both sore and just slow poked around until our plane ride. I was very sore. I had to go to the medical tent after the race because as soon as I crossed the line I had super bad cramping. I e never had that before and didn't know what to do. I certainly wasn't going to try to run/jog it out. I got a quick, free massage so I could at least walk back to the light rail/metro or whatever it's called. I feel great now!

This past weekend my bestie, her hubs and my hubs went to the food and wine festival in NYC. If anyone gets to do that, totally go! I ate so many free samples it was ridiculous. They probably had 200 vendors with beer, wine, cocktails and food. Anything you ever wanted was there and the samples were unlimited. We saw 4 demos with our favorite chefs (emeril, morimoto, etc.). It was awesome!! Now I'm back to work for the rest of my life! Ha ha. 

That's the latest. I'm definitely reading along so wishing all of you the best especially beekay. youre next up!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hola mi amigas!!

beekay - you're adorable and so is your bump! I love your sweater too - good color on you. I'm so happy things are going so well for you! Not long now - crazy!!

lee - pics of baby Lily (if you don't mind exposing her to us)! I hope all is going well at home too. That's great you're able to take the time off. I really just don't feel like 6 weeks is enough for anyone, though. Stupid US labor laws!

terri - I've been wanting to hear how the marathon went! did you feel like you trained enough? That is terrible about cramping up but I guess that's why they have those tents there to begin with. Is there anything you could have done to avoid that? As usual, you have the best attitude about everything.
That food/wine fest sounds directly up my alley - so funny you're there the weekend after me doing basically the exact opposite! :haha: Though we did eat our way through the city, it just wasn't free samples. :)

vonn - how'd the scan go? I hope they found NOTHING and everything looked read' to go! What's next for you? Yep, I started Lupron Friday night, my 20 units/night. Still on BCP, last one is this Thurs night. Scan on Monday and that's when I drop my Lupron units and start up Estrace and baby aspirin.

So yeah, just kinda going with the flow and trying not to forget anything right now. It's very strange - I'm not really feeling overly positive or encouraged about things. Maybe it's b/c I'm just prepping my body to receive something I'm not making, and I'm so used to urging my body along to do what it's supposed to? I'm typically tapping into my cheerleader self right now and pushing and hoping for the best. But right now, I'm just injecting stuff... Are you feeling anything like this Vonn?


----------



## MsRipple

I made my monitoring appointment and my flight with relative ease! Even though I was turning around and coming back that evening, I brought the Ovidrel with me in case I needed to trigger and something happened with my flight. My monitoring was good - one follicle at 17mm- and I will be triggering tonight for an IUI Thursday.

As we have gotten closer to the actual procedure I am feeling a bit weirder about it. Like, who the hell is this person whose cells I am merging my own with. Plus, I am also really excited, which is understandable but also kinda makes me feel like a jerk because I am getting excited about this intimate thing that my husband isn't physically giving me. I am 100% confident in this decision, yet I still feel strange about it. @Wish, maybe this is similar to the mix of feelings you have.

@Vonn- how was the baseline? 

@Terri- how's your recovery?


----------



## Taurus8484

Vonn, wish and ripple......wishing you all the best of luck with your upcoming procedures.....ill be here still stalking and have everything crossed for you.

Lovely bump beekay....


----------



## terripeachy

Wish- I trained properly. I started getting a cramp in my quad at mile 24, and I thought, 'I'm too close to the end to think about this. I can do two more miles. Keep it moving.' It went away and then when I saw my sister and ate my banana I was just hurting. I picked up my tshirt and then I thought about waiting for my friend Ann and didn't think I could stand there waiting so I decided to go to the tent. I never had cramps before and I didn't know what to do, so I went to the medical tent. No biggie. Ann had finished and picked up her food/prizes so we were ready to go afterwards. One thing I did differently was only drank water from day mile 15 or 16 on. I didn't have my Gatorade with me, and maybe I needed electrolytes. They were offering Powerade, but I don't like that, so I thought water would be fine. That's the only thing I can think of. :shrug: mind over matter had worked in all of my life's challenges, so I stick with what works. 

In other news, my SIL had her baby yesterday. 5 kids. Blergh. We'll visit them on Saturday. If they'd paid rent since March, perhaps I'd be happy about spending money on them, but I'll do what I can. Yes, I'm snarky and mad about those who abuse the system and good people's hearts.


----------



## Vonn

Wish--I am not feeling a lot of emotion right now, either. What I am feeling is more positive than when I was doing this back in May. I think then I had a lot of anxiety about my body cooperating, much of which was coming from not knowing how many embryos (tries) we would get. Now, knowing that we have 6 embryos and that not being an unknown, has given me a fair amount of relief. But it's definitely not the same as prepping yourself for a retrieval.

MsR--Good luck with the IUI! I think your feelings are very, very normal. And it's good you recognize and acknowledge all the emotions you are experiencing. This is weird shit we are doing! It's not what we imagined doing. . . hardly anyone in our in-person lives is doing this. . . It would probably be unusual to NOT feel a little weird about this.

Beekay--thanks for the bump pic! Love it. You look great and so happy! 

AFM--did not get the go-ahead to start the estrace because AF still has not shown up. Grrrrrrr. :dohh: Today is 5 days past stopping bcp. I've had a few twinges in the uterus area, so maybe AF is actually on her way. I have acu in the morning, hoping that will help if AF doesn't arrive overnight. I'm assuming this means our timeline is off, though I haven't actually heard that from my nurse. Good thing we hadn't bought tickets yet.


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - the more you're delayed, the closer you are to my cycle!! :) that does stink, though - even with all of this, there is still the wait. Hopefully acu can get things moving. Speaking of which, I had to cancel my appt last week and have yet to make a new one - need to call now!

msripple - I'm with vonn - this is totally weird and unexpected shit we're doing right now and if you were 100% good with all of it, I might ask what drugs you're on! It's a means to an end and there are now many ways to make a family, this is just one of the newer ones. 
Someone was recently saying 'why doesn't Janet Jackson just come out and say she had a donor egg?? there's no way she could have used her own (unless she froze them long ago...)' and I said 'there's no possible way she's letting the world know that this child is not an actual Jackson'. It made me feel hypocritical, in a way, b/c here I am talking myself into thinking that my DE cycle doesn't totally determine that this will be my child. But when you get down into the facts, and when the facts unfortunately mean more to some than others (like perhaps an heir to a family fortune, that which I do not have), I guess maybe those details shouldn't be let out. Anyway, just illustrating that I still have back and forth thoughts on the whole thing too! But ultimately, I am excited to potentially get preggo and raise a child with my DH! :)

taurus - thank you so much for sticking around and cheering us on!

terri - you too! Wow, I can't even fathom running 24 mi and THEN getting a cramp and having to push it 2 more mi. So proud of you!!! Do you think you'll do another one? Some people get addicted and others are one and done. Have you thought about triathalons?
Congrats (...?) about the new addition to the fam. I say that somewhat tongue in cheek b/c I know how you feel about all that. They haven't paid since WHEN?? ughhh...yeah, i'm not keen on folks that take advantage of things like that. And keep. having. babies. You should get them a vasectomy as a gift! :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

This is my brothers first kid and I'm surprised he actually waited this long, so I am happy for him. His wife on the other hand NEEDS to get her tubes tied. Ugh. Yeah, tax season was their last payment and you know, people who don't have money file as soon as they can, so they had their money in Feb. 

This was my 4th marathon. I took a few years off for 'babymaking' and then my sister wanted to try a marathon, so I really did it for her. I doubt I'll do another one, but I do like training with the group. The problem now is that with my new hours, I don't feel like running on the weekdays and training on weekends isnt really enough, so I'm probably done. I'll never beat Oprah! She finished in 4:30. I hate it! 

So back to my cramp, I felt it and then it went away, so it was a baby cramp. The remaining two miles were purely the mental struggle. When I saw the capitol bldg. in my view, I knew I could finish. It was amazing! 

Vonn- I'll do an af dance for you. C'mon!! Good thing you didn't book tickets. There are some silver linings around here!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ahhh I didn't remember that you'd already done a few marathons before - well done! I went to a running clinic last night and got myself some new (more expensive than I normally spend) kicks. Asics, I believe. They are nice and cushy but don't feel heavy. I like this place - this is one of those specialized places where they watch your gate, how you land, etc and fit you for the right shoe. The clinic was cool but kinda common sense. Good to have that reassurance of things, though - form, pace, how to increase speed, etc. And now, back to my once a week, 3 mi runs...HA!

vonn - AF yet?? I hope she's here. Today is my last day of BCP! one medication checked off. Still with the Lupron at 20 units, then that will drop down to 10 units on Monday, and I'll probably start my Estrace and baby aspirin then. But I was forcibly told not to take ANYthing else until I get the call on my bloodwork from that morning. Sheesh!

I also found out yesterday that I have an onsite sales demo that I have to do the day after my transfer (if it happens). I was originally asked to fly out that night (on a sunday!) to be there for the 8am meeting. I have a hard time saying no, but said no. So we switched the meeting to 10am and I have to catch a 5am flight out of Boston to get there. Which means I have to leave my house around....ugh....who the hell knows. Probably 3. So I'm not sure which is worse - I should have just flown out Sunday night. But if we only end up with one embie, that's going to be one hell of an expensive try and I'd prefer to not mess things up hours later.


----------



## MsRipple

@Wish - scheduling is just so frustrating. Is there anyway someone can cover for you? If not, I guess it's a matter of personal preference but maybe it would be more relaxing to not have to get up so early?

AFM- I had a lot of anxiety last night - woke up with a middle of the night anxiety attack, which I haven't had for a while. Possibly because I went off my anti-anxiety meds about six weeks ago in preparation for treatments. 

Then I did the IUI this morning. and burst into tears when the doctor brought the sample out. I just felt so many emotions and it just hit me all at once. But I am feeling better now and hoping that it this worked! I wrote a letter to my nonexistent baby and why I love his/her dad and all of the reasons we picked the donor we did. Now I hope to have reason to save that letter!


----------



## Vonn

MsR--good luck with the IUI & TWW!! I love that you wrote a letter to baby about daddy DH. That's very sweet. :flower:

Wish--I hear ya on the timing stress (see below). I agree that neither traveling on Sunday evening or uber early on Monday is ideal. I doubt you'd want to do this since the time has already been adjusted, but any way they could have the meeting at 2pm instead of in the morning to give you more time to get there?

Terri--congrats, auntie! Did they have a boy or girl? (I think maybe I should know this, but can't recall...) That's a tough situation, it's complicated to be happy for someone and completely annoyed by the situation at the same time. Yes, we are very glad we didn't book anything yet.

AFM--Still no AF, despite trying all kinds of stuff. My nurse estimates we will be transferring a week later at this point, maybe longer. The whole point of going on the bcp was to regulate everything and avoid the delayed AF, but it happened anyway. 

This is not good news because I have a big event at work that I run on Nov 14. I had agreed to do the transfer before the event only because I'd still have a week to finalize everything. Now, I'll potentially be gone right up until the event or maybe even miss it. Not good. And everyone at work will be wondering why the hell I'm gone right before my program. I don't know if I should wish for AF to hurry up and show or to be delayed super long so I wouldn't leave until after Nov 14. :growlmad: Sorry to vent. I'm super grumpy about this.

On a lighter note, go Minnesota Lynx! I'm wearing green for the final game of the WNBA finals tonight. My parents, sister, and I are going to the game--we are a basketball family--just like we did last year when we wore white and saw them win the WNBA championship. As a former basketball player and coach, it warms my heart (makes me teary-eyed, actually) to see a packed arena cheering for women athletes. Girl power!


----------



## terripeachy

MrsR- it's good to cry and it's even better to cry in front of the doctors. They are so robotic about this stuff, I think it's good that they see raw emotions sometimes. I feel like crying reading your post. Wahhh! It'll be ok. I just know it. 

Vonn-ugh! Yes, bcp is supposed to regulate thingns and make Hingis easier. Sorry for the delay and I hope the timing works out so you can get to NY and have your work event. Fxfx. Have fun at the game tonight. I'm also wearing green but it's totally random. Hee hee. Oh oops. Your post was yesterday. I hope your team won!

My brother and SIL had a boy. I don't talk about them much and don't think I mentioned that they were pregnant. She already has four kids. She texted me last night saying that my brother hasn't helped because he's scared. I told her that all new fathers are probably scared, but any other baby issues/complaints she needs to take to my younger sister who also has four kids but has a nanny and can afford kids. I'm so snarky about this whole thing. No baby sympathy from me. I am taking pulled pork to them tomorrow so that is making me happy. It's in the crock pot now!

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Wish2BMom

msripple - yeah, I thought about that. I'm no better off. 

I'd love to ask to push out the meeting more but it's like I'm not important enough to ask for a 2nd push. It's already been reestablished with the client and would most likely be an annoyance and impact our credibility or whatever. I didn't tell my CEO all that was going on, just said I was having a procedure on Sunday and couldn't fly that day. Didn't really make it clear that I couldn't get up at the crack of dawn the following morning either. I'll figure something out...

vonn - that sucks that AF isn't playing along AGAIN. This scheduling stuff is for the birds - we are busy people!! 

terri - I'm sure you're the easiest to talk to about almost anything but yeah, she's gotta be a little sensitive to who she's complaining to about baby stuff. Know your audience, huh?? That's so nice of you to cook up a bunch of pulled pork. I, ummm,...what's a good reason....I have a splinter! can you make me some?? :)


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2- I don't fault her because I did ask how things were coming along and she has NO idea what we've been through. I just had to set the boundary. I'll see them tomorrow. Sometimes living close to them is kind of a pain, but it's not the end of the world. 

If I could send you pork, I totally would! You know it!


----------



## Lee37

Hi Ladies! just dropping in to say hello. Vonn yes Im BF Lily. I had a couple blocked ducts and a BF rash but is going better now. She feeds often late in the evening and then usually sleeps for several hours, sometimes 6 hrs!! She has gained almost 2lbs since leaving the hospital so shes doing well. Pretty awesome :cloud9:

I am super excited for you Wish Vonn and Ms R. You all have been through so much and so deserve those BFPS!! I have such a good feeling about it.:thumbup: I will be checking back often until i see those happen! :dust::dust::dust:

Terri - Congrats on the marathon and you are such a sweet person, heart of gold!<3 I know how you feel too re your SIL, my brothers wife had 6 babies and she got pregnant with 2 of them while on BCP. She got her tubes tied because she gets pregnant so easy!! :huh: Also Im with Wish that pork sounds good!!


----------



## penelopejones

Hi ladies -- still lurking here. 

Here's a photo of my chubby Bumbo (Frankie). This was from a few days ago when it was still in the 80s here. It's gotten cooler so we are finally having some fall weather. Still having a lot of sleepless nights here. We had one miracle night a few days ago where Frankie slept from 11-6, but otherwise he is usually up a few times at night. He's been feverish the last few days, maybe he's teething. I'm jealous of Lee's newborn sleeping 6 hours! Those stretches have been very very rare for the last 6 months--maybe he's done that a few times total. 

Anyway, hope everyone is doing well and I hope to hear more good baby news soon!
 



Attached Files:







FF2A6B66-4F5D-4702-A8A4-29CF446387BE.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh PJ, Frankie is such a handsome little boy! He's going to be quite the heartbreaker! I'm sorry that you're still not getting too much sleep. I'd imagine he would be growing out of that soon! Are you still BF'ing?

vonn - AF come yet? Mine arrived right on time overnight, so I hope you're with me! We can both transfer on 11/13, right before both of our work things! I went in for baselines this morning, so I should get that call later today with the green light to change up the meds. 2 more weeks until the PIO shots. That's the thing that is on my radar now. Not my trip to Napa, not the fertilization...starting those damn shots! Well...j/k, totally the other stuff too. :)

Lee - glad Lily is being a good girl and sleeping for her Mama!! That's great that everything is going well. She's your first, right? How has it been with life just completely changing?

terri - what the hell happened to your Ravens this weekend?! bah...


----------



## Vonn

PJ--what a cutie! I can see some similarities between you two! Do you think that he takes after you at all? It's been rough with his sleep patterns, you are amazing for dealing with it so well. Keep it up mama, you're doing great!

Wish--yay for AF! You are on your way. Those darn PIO shots are always in the back of my mind, too. Someone on another thread said she got something off Amazon called Numb Master (I think...I haven't looked it up yet, but plan to) that seemed to help. She put it on, then covered the spot with saran wrap for 30 min, and that seemed to help. 

AFM--no AF for me. I'm in the dr office having more labs and another ultrasound. I'm on CD 31 and am about to ovulate 2 follicles. I can't f-ing believe it. I could hardly get 2 follies when I was injecting stim meds and now, when I have been on BCP + Lupron, I magically produce one follie on each ovary. This is insane. At least I don't have to worry about missing my work event.


----------



## Wish2BMom

wait, :saywhat:
you've got to be kidding me!! are you going to do a quick UI or would it not be worth it b/c the BCP and Lupron would have messed those eggs up? or just get to BD'ing tonight?? wow, our bodies are BIZARRE sometimes!! good luck - keep us posted!


----------



## Vonn

"Say, what?" is exactly right. I am waiting to hear from my nurse later today once everything is sent to her. I'd be tempted to BD at least, but I don't think that will happen. DH isn't talking to me at the moment and I am 99.9% sure that asking for forced BD isn't going to make him any happier with me. It's just about his least favorite thing. Except at the moment, because right now that's me. I had to bring up something I knew would make for a very tough conversation. I even read a book called "Crucial Conversations" to try and help. It went as poorly as I had imagined it might. I tried to use the strategies in the book, but it's really hard to go step by step in the heat of a tough conversation. The authors did say that if one person in a crucial conversation does not want to engage in dialogue (the free and honest flow of information on a topic), then dialogue can't happen. Well, I can report back that that is definitely a true statement. :sad1:


----------



## Taurus8484

Oh he is beautiful Pen............

Vonn - I dont know what to say hun.........I'm feeling for you xx


----------



## MsRipple

Oh Vonn I feel you so much on this. Is the crucial conversation fertility related (if you care to share of course)? If not, I wonder if there is any way you could communicate with him (maybe by e-mail if talking is going to lead to a fight) to ask for a a time out to fighting and ask to do an IUI (unless angry/make up sex is his thing). 

@PJ- Frankie is a total cutie

@Wish- so excited that AF is here and the cycle has begun!

AFM I'm counting down this two week wait, currently 4 DPO. Definitely feel some side effects that I assume were from the trigger. Oh, and I'm going to Paris this weekend! I booked a super cheap flight with my friends over the summer and it's here. I'm excited about the trip but not the travel to get there. I hope the stress of the longer travel (particularly the overnight flight) doesn't mess up my tww.


----------



## Taurus8484

MsRipple - at least the holiday might help you take your mind off things??


----------



## Neener

Hi ladies - sorry I haven't posted in so long. The thread has been so busy and so glad to see it's been mostly good news. I'm sure I'm going to miss some updates, but just know that I always stalk even when I can't find the energy to post.

Lee - congrats on your beautiful baby girl! She's so precious! 

Vonn - so sorry about AF and your follies have left me speechless. Sorry to hear about your rough patch with DH. Hugs to you and I hope you're able to find the space to have a healthy dialogue together soon. Is there a small silver lining that you don't have to worry about the work trip now?

Wish - so excited for you but hope you can get the scheduling stuff figured out. Are you excited for Napa? Have you been before? Do you know which wineries and restaurants you'll be going to? I'll be in Sonoma 11/25 and 11/26

Terri - congrats on the marathon and meeting up with Vonn! NY Food Festival sounds amazing. That's so gracious of you to take food to your SIL when I'm sure you have so many mixed emotions. Hope you're loving the new gig and I'm sure you're rocking it!

Ms. R - yay for Paris! I think it will be a great break to have some girl time and it will def make the 2ww go by faster. 

PJ - thanks for the pic, Frankie is adorable!

TTC - congrats on the blood results! Hope the rest of the pregnancy is stress free 

Beekay - thanks for the bump pic. You are so cute and look so happy. hope it's smooth sailing from here on.

Babies seem to be everywhere right now. My cousin's wife just delivered their first (no epidural, btw) and a good friend of mine from college is expecting his first with his second wife. We are heading to LA in a couple of weeks for their baby shower. I'm super happy for all of them so I'm managing my emotions okay for now, but i've noticed I've had more snarky feelings for pregnant ladies in my FB feed that I'm not as close too.

I took a brief break from posting because my period never came last month (I'm on CD 60-something except for some intermittent spotting.) I was so frustrated that I lost so much time sitting around waiting for AF. And I don't have any diagnosis as to why I don't ovulate/have irregular periods. I went to the lab 5 times in 2 weeks checking on estrogen levels and trying to get all my PRE-Cycle work done. I was also on the stupid Fast Metabolism Diet all last month which required so much food prep and was so strict and I probably lost 1-2 pounds that whole time. UGH. At least I wasn't posting while I was hangry  I finally caught a break though and Dr. said that my hormone levels are low enough that I can start an IVF cycle. I'm on day 4 of BCP right now and my nurse emailed me a tentative schedule. The original schedule shows a potential transfer date of 11/22 which is the Tuesday before Thanksgiving. And as much as I'm eager to get this show on the road, that's the day my sis and her husband come to town for Thanksgiving. I'm hosting at our house and we have a full wine country weekend planned - including reservations at French Laundry! I've been looking forward to their trip all year and I don't want to have a transfer right before a high intensity holiday week. I was hoping to rest 1-2 days after the transfer. I emailed and asked if we could delay the whole schedule by 5 days. Hope they aren't annoyed by me since I was antsy to get started this whole time. Crazy how we go from sitting around waiting and twiddling thumbs to full court press with meds, labs, ultrasounds, work schedules to coordinate, etc. I'm so excited to finally give IVF a try and super anxious/nervous at the same time.

If you'd like a laugh I'll tell you about the most bizarre dream I had last night. JLo was going to be our surrogate and she came to tell us that she had a positive pregnancy test. DH and I were so happy. Then a few minutes later she said that she recalculated her last AF and realized she was pregnant with her ex-bf's baby and it wasn't our surrogate baby after all and I was crushed. I would have woken up more upset but it was too comical and bizarre to have strong feelings about it. :rofl:


----------



## TTC74

Neener - that's a funny dream! Reminds me of the movie baby momma. 

MrsR - my fingers are crossed for you! 

Vonn - bring on AF! 

AFM - I spent Friday night in the hospital. No big deal. It was just pain caused by a swollen kidney vein. It was either a kidney stone or baby pressing too hard on my kidney. Now I'm eager for Thursday. I'm having my level 2 ultrasound. :happydance: On Wednesday they threw the ultrasound on me briefly and baby was breech. I'm convinced she's in the traditional position now, though. Guess I'll know Thursday!


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - I'm so sorry for the tough conversation/argument. DH and I got into it a couple weekends ago and it was over something stupid (to me, not to him, I guess). I hate when we are just on completely different pages. And I feel like we are more and more lately - even about just cleaning up the house. This past weekend, he was just in on the couch watching TV after just getting home from the gym, while I am AUDIBLY sweeping, doing dishes, emptying the dishwasher, cleaning out the litter box....if you can hear me, can you help me?? I didn't say anything, mainly b/c if I said anything at that time, it would not have been the right words or tone. But I really feel like he needs to do a bit more around here. But then I know he'll come back with something he does that I don't do and I don't see it. So I end up just keeping quiet. I feel like this is a 'crucial conversation' that we'll need to have at some point, esp if I get pregnant. But I was just trying to pick my battles since we had already fought the prior weekend.
Sorry...not to make it about me...but I know how you're feeling.
I hope everything heals between you two soon. :hugs:

neener - welcome back! Ugh, that diet sounds awfully frustrating. Your weekend in Sonoma sounds amazing, though - I've heard so much about French Laundry, you'll have to report back how it is. They should be able to just keep you on BCP a little longer, I'd think! Yeah, this scheduling around life is nutso. As it is, I have a business trip in less than 24 hrs after my transfer. 

ttc - ouch! that sounds terrible! I'm glad all is well, though. Is it ok if baby is breech right now? at 22 weeks, that's plenty of time for her to turn around a few times over, right? Now what does the level 2 tell you?

msripple - omg, have FUN in Paris!!! what a wonderful trip with your girlfriends! yes, take that mind off of the TWW in style, my friend. Eat all the cheese and drink all the wine (maybe not ALL the wine but sips here and there) b/c hopefully this is the last time you can for awhile! :)

afm - bloods came back all fine and suppressed, so I cut my Lupron dose in half and added in Estrace and baby aspirin last night. Does Lupron cause weight gain?? B/c the damn scale keeps going UP and the only thing I'm doing differently is EXERCISING!!! GAH!


----------



## TTC74

A level 2 ultrasounds is just an extensive ultrasound where they look at and measure absolutely every inch of the baby to make sure there are no problems associated with my "advanced maternal age." And, yes. You are right that baby being breech right now is not necessarily telling as to whether she will be breech at birth. I'm just paranoid. LOL


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

Wish--Yay on next steps! I hope Lupron causes weight gain or at least major water retention/bloating because that's what's happening to me! I feel so fat and gross. Being married can be really, really stressful. I think the infertility & IVF process also take a major toll and the stress of it tends to come out sideways, i.e., not in arguments about infertility or IVF. Sorry that you guys have been on different pages, it's hard for resentment not to happen when that's the case.

TTC--you are moving right along, 22 weeks already! So you are saying that the stress does not magically disappear once you get pregnant? Reality check. :wacko: I gotta give up on that dream.

MsR--Paris will be a wonderful distraction & won't cause undue stress, IMO. How awesome that you get to do this in the middle of your tww!! Have a total blast and come back pregnant!

Neener--congrats on starting the IVF cycle, very exciting! I totally hear ya about wanting to just go and then wanting the timing to be perfect. We want both! Do what you gotta do to keep the stress level down. Keep us updated!

Taurus and Terri-- Thanks. :hugs:

AFM--even though the ultrasound showed all systems a-go for ovulation, my LH level was not very high, indicating ov was not imminent. Yesterday my nurse called and told me to take one shot of PIO to get a big surge of progesterone, which, when followed by a major drop in progesterone level, should induce AF. We chickened out last night and couldn't do it. I have been calling all the clinics I go to to try and get in to have a nurse do it/help us the first time. Call...wait for someone to call back...they have to ask someone else, so wait...then they have to call back...then transfer me a different location...repeat...gahhhhh!!!

On the marriage front, I don't know where things stand really. DH finally started talking to me last night, but it wasn't good. Major issues that I'm not sure how to resolve and he's not sure either. I said maybe we should stop the IVF hassle for the moment (just to let this cycle play out), but he said (in frustration, I think) that if we stop again he doesn't want to start again. So we continue even though I don't really understand where we stand. Complete pity-party statement ahead: this all just really sucks right now. All. of. it. But I keep trudging on. And meanwhile, I have the manager position interview on Friday morning. I have to create a statement about my philosophy for managing people. Any suggestions?!?!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man, vonn - nothing seems to be cooperating for you right now. I'm so sorry. Marriage really is tough, and then to add all of this extra HORRID stuff on top, it really adds up. Is there somewhere one of you could go to take a break for a bit, like your folks' for the weekend or something like that? I dunno...sometimes absence makes the heart grow fonder and allows you two to think while not also in each other's faces.

re: the manager interview - good luck!! philosophy on managing people...hmmm...I guess my philosophy has always been that you can't expect respect, collaboration, etc unless you lead by example, but also empower the team to do things their way or in a different way other than the way you may come up with. So work collaboratively on coming up with the problems and what's needed to fix the problems but ultimately allowing them to solution. I have no idea if this applies to your situation at work or not! And granted, I'm only now managing a team after quite a few years of not, and only really a team lead b/c we are so small now that we all roll up to my SVP.
But that's how I've always felt about my bosses that I've loved - they've never been scared to let us do what we do best or to roll up their sleeves and help us dig in. But they've also been more knowledgeable than me about the industry or whatnot and been a wonderfully nurturing guiding light that makes me want to make them happy and myself succeed.

Boom. Done. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn- YouTube is amazing for videos on PIO shots. Just jam that thing in there. It's scary, but once it's in, you don't feel any stinging or anything. You can do it! I always heated up a moist cloth in the microwave and then applied it afterwards because that oil is pretty thick and I love heat, so it was a reward to get to put that washcloth on my hip/butt. Aah, warmth. Sorry to hear about all the undue stress too. Everything about marriage is stressful. It's hard for each person to give 50%, and more often than not, we are the o es going above and beyond so I totally feel you. A break may be good too even if it's just for a few hours to do something that makes you feel better. 

As far as management philosophy, Wish had some great ideas. I like bosses that make me check in with them periodically. It keeps me on task and they force me to do my work. Ha! My last boss was so lazy, I couldn't stand it. It led me to not doing any work and becoming totally complacent. It was fun getting paid to sit around, but that gets old. I also like bosses that trust me to get my work done without micromanaging me. I know what I need to do, but it's nice if they have an open door where I can ask for guidance if need be. You'll do great. 

MrsR-have a great trip and definitely have some fun. The tww doesn't have to be boring. &#128512;

Neener-yes, you can always stay on bcp longer. No worries there. The iming is always suspect no matter what. I don't remember if you were around when I did my IVFs, but I cried one time in front of the nurse when she said I shouldn't go to the Os playoff game. One of my many mantras is always have fun, so that was a total kick in the pants. I didn't go, but I had a great time watching at home. Yes, I was very emotional during my ivf cycles. Don't be afraid of your emotions. 

Wish2-yeah for the next steps. Woop woop!!

That's all for me girls. It's getting cold here and I'm sad. I had to wear tights to hang out at the bus stop this morning. Blech. Winter feels like it's here. talk soon!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi ladies! I haven't been by in so long, I need to stop by journals to see what's new with everyone.

It's been a crazy year for us. Obviously, the 2nd FET didn't take back in February which was a disappointment. We did do another round of IVF this month and ER was yesterday. We only had 5 eggs retrieved, but found out today that 3 of those fertilized. My Doctor wants to wait to see until day 8 to see what they do. I've never heard of that before. We may do PGS depending on how many make it to blast, but we are doing a freeze all cycle for sure.

I think our next step will be looking into donor embryo or donor egg. Hi ladies! I haven't been by in so long, I need to stop by journals to see what's new with everyone.

Since we are both in our 40's now, I think our next step will be looking into donor embryo or donor egg. Would love thoughts from anyone who has done or thinking of doing this.

Well I'm off to catch up with all of you now.....


----------



## TTC74

Hope - pop over to this thread where almost everyone is doing DE IVF. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/2233749-inconceivable-beyond.html


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - those are good management points too. While I don't want to be micromanaged, I prefer my boss to check in with me (which my new boss actually doesn't but it's ok b/c we're structured weirdly and doesn't have the time to check in with everyone, but DOES have an open door policy). 
Your note about tights made me chuckle - I JUST found out about these things the girls call 'leggings'. HA! I refused, basically, to purchase any b/c I don't feel like I look good in longer flowy shirts or sweaters, and I'm certainly not 20 and going to trapse around in normal-length shirts and leggings. BUT, we have a costume party to go to this weekend and we're supposed to dress like we're from the decade in which we were born. So I bought a long, flowy, hippie-like shirt and some leggings to go with it. I never want to wear regular pants again! :haha:

Hope - I'm doing DE right now and so is Vonn. Vonn is over on that other thread. I tried it out but felt I didn't fit in over there. But clearly, give it a try! But you have us too! Hopefully you don't need to do go that far and this is the cycle for you!! I've never heard of going out to day 8 either - that's around when they can start to implant?? i guess that sorta concerns me but I'd assume they know what they are doing. The longest I've heard is day 6. Good luck, though!! Glad to have you back and keep us posted!!


----------



## Lee37

Hi Hope! So nice to hear from you!!! wishing you all the best with your 3!! :dust:




Hopethisyear said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't been by in so long, I need to stop by journals to see what's new with everyone.
> 
> It's been a crazy year for us. Obviously, the 2nd FET didn't take back in February which was a disappointment. We did do another round of IVF this month and ER was yesterday. We only had 5 eggs retrieved, but found out today that 3 of those fertilized. My Doctor wants to wait to see until day 8 to see what they do. I've never heard of that before. We may do PGS depending on how many make it to blast.
> 
> I think our next step will be looking into donor embryo or donor egg. Hi ladies! I haven't been by in so long, I need to stop by journals to see what's new with everyone.
> 
> It's been a crazy year for us. Obviously, the 2nd FET didn't take back in February which was a disappointment. We did do another round of IVF this month and ER was yesterday. We only had 5 eggs retrieved, but found out today that 3 of those fertilized. My Doctor wants to wait to see until day 8 to see what they do. I've never heard of that before. We may do PGS depending on how many make it to blast.
> 
> Since we are both in our 40's now, I think our next step will be looking into donor embryo or donor egg. Would love thoughts from anyone who has done or thinking of doing this.
> 
> Well I'm off to catch up with all of you now.....


----------



## TTC74

Thinking of the 3 of you forging forward in your IVF cycle. 

AFM - I had my level 2 ultrasound today, and my little girl was so active they could barely get done what they needed to get done! In sum, though, they said she was perfect. Measuring within 2 days of my due date. 1 lb 3 ozs.


----------



## Vonn

Hope--I wondered what happened to you! Thanks for popping back around & GL, FX this IVF does the trick! I, too, think an 8 day transfer is unusual. Never heard of it before, in fact. You may want to ask for the reasoning & evidence of this method working. Yes, Wish and I are both on the donor egg train, so we have talked about it plenty on this thread. The Inconceivable thread on Assisted Conception is also a good resource.

TTC--great news, so happy for you! Have you started talking about names?

Wish--ahhhh, the loveliness of leggings! I'd wear 'em every day if I could. Sometimes I do on the weekends, though DH is not much of a fan since they tend to be accompanied by potato sack tops. Because I am petite but have an annoyingly large chest, I tend to wear tops that are not very fitted/slim fitting to begin with, so I just wear longer ones with leggings. No showing my rear, either. That's a fun idea for a costume party! 

AFM--I'm just emotionally exhausted. All I want to do is sleep, but I have a ton of work to do getting ready for my interview tomorrow morning. Thanks for the manager quality suggestions, Wish & Terri! I agree with everything you both said. For me it's about finding the balance between micromanaging and completely ignoring. One of the points I'll mention is figuring out what level of interaction is ideal for each team member. Maybe one person wants to be checked in on more often or wants the opposite. I'd like to create a manager/employee relationship that is unique to needs and wants of each person--so long as productivity & efficiency don't suffer--while at the same time maintaining consistency with some things. That's just stream of consciousness babbling...got a ways to go before my philosophy is finalized.

We drove across town yesterday and got a nurse to do the PIO shot. I put some numbing cream on the general area about 40 minutes ahead and I didn't even feel the shot, which was quite a relief! I started getting sore later in the evening, turning in my sleep was painful, and it's very tender today. I can't imagine getting a shot in the same side every other day. I think it will help immensely to massage and put heat on the area after the shot. I asked the nurse about it, and she said that it probably would help, but didn't really give me time to massage the area in the office and then I got in the car and drove. I will do that part differently next time. DH was put at ease seeing the procedure in person. Now we see if it actually works and brings on AF. :coffee:

RE the marriage. I basically get a break from DH 5 days a week, at least from being together while awake. He doesn't get home from work until after midnight, and I'm usually in bed by then, so we don't actually have any hang-out time except for on the weekends. I'm afraid he's going to feel like he got everything out of his system, "deals with it" his own way (whatever the hell that means), and then won't commit to working together to make changes & addressing the issues. He basically shot down a marriage therapist even though I think it's crucial. It's crazy that I am writing all about this online. TMI. I need to stop. 

Anyway, it's all worn me out. I'm sad, frustrated, and energy-less. Not a good frame of mind to be in when trying to knock the socks off the interviewers tomorrow! I'll recover, I know I can do it. :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-:rofl: I can't with leggings! I need something on my feet plus, I'm always at least two years behind a trend so it's not time yet. Hee hee. It took me forever to buy those stupid skinny jeans and now I like them a lot! I also can't wear them to work, but I do have long yoga pants that aren't really tight, but fitted. I wear my workout clothes to work out, not for everyday wear. I'm no athleisure queen. 

Hi Hope. Welcome back!!


----------



## TTC74

We have picked out a name, Vonn. It's Bellamy.


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - don't worry about TMI, I don't think you lifted the covers on anything. I get what you mean, I try to keep my DH issues close to the chest. But I think you probably could have been describing most any one of our relationships at one point in time or another. Stay strong, hon. I hope today's interview went well!! And what you said hit the nail on the head - the last time I was an official manager, that's exactly what I did. I had a needier employee than others, so her 1:1 would take the full hour, while others would take 5 mins b/c that's all they needed. GOOD LUCK!!
I hope you get to get some rest this weekend too.

terri - :rofl: you've got a bit of time, then. I thought I was behind! I found the skinny jeans later than others as well and now that's all I wear. I tell ya, I will not become one of those LulaRoe girls, though!! those leggings are expensive!! I don't wear my workout gear out either, only to the gym. Except the pullover/jacket with thumbholes things - I could live out of those and they go with jeans, so that's my go-to. I'm so fancy.

ttc - I believe I've said it before, but I love that name! I love that she was so wriggly and perfect!! <3


----------



## Vonn

TTC--I must have missed the name, sounds like you've shared it before. How unique! I really like unique names. How did you come to choose Bellamy?

Wish--Thanks, my friend. Your words mean a lot. I'd never heard of LuluRoe, had to look them up. 

AFM--the interview went well. I think I had fairly solid answers, just hope there wasn't too much speaking in generalities. None of the questions totally took me by surprise, so that was good. I didn't have any deer-in-the-headlights moments. One of the people even said she appreciated my management philosophy & that it was making her think about her work. The 3 other people are interviewing on Mon & Tues and then my boss leaves for out of town meetings, so he said no decisions until the following week (week of the 7th). I wait. Still waiting on AF, too. I'm hoping it will show by the middle of next week. Today was the day we were supposed to fly out. Sigh. Luckily, I'm not feeling like as much of an emotional wreck as I was a few days ago, so I shouldn't have a meltdown because of it. Gonna try to come up with something fun to do with DH...gotta lighten things up a little. Happy weekend!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-an acquaintance told me about Lularoe about a month ago and she said she would never pay for those leggings. I can't even tell when people have them because there are so many decorative leggings in all the stores. That brand is lost on me. Are you flying out tonight for your testing? I got confused with all the different scenarios you mentioned. 

Vonn-yeah!! Glad your interview went well. Even better that someone commented on our philosophies. We rock! Hee hee. I'm also super happy that you are in a good place today with DH. That makes me happy. Oh, and I laughed about your big chest only because I didn't think that at all. In fact, I didn't even notice. I was all caught up in just hanging with you and sightseeing. Hope af shows up soon. What a pain in the patooty. 

It's going to be 75 degrees today. Yeah! I'm hoping to get my bike out and get gas and put him away for the winter. No riding anytime soon. All studying, all day.


----------



## Wish2BMom

T - one of DH's cousins sells LulaRoe so I did check out her FB party one time and I got a pencil skirt. I do love it and it's great for work, so there's that. But leggings - I can't. I'll do the Target kind and keep it at black or just plain whatever - I can't do the funky patterns. And like I said, I don't wear long tops (I'm already long and do not have the Vonn chest to even out the hip curves so I look weird in tunics and such). I think I'm saved.
Glad you got the bike out for another spin before hibernation. Even if it was just to get gas. :)

Vonn - YEAH on the interview!! Sounds like you knocked it out of the park! I'm also happy to hear that things were lighter with DH. Did that last the whole weekend? Either way, glimmers of friendliness sometimes goes a long way. 
WTH is up with your AF? I guess your work thing is well taken care of now - no worries there. 

how is everyone else doing? preggo ladies - feeling good? did you dress up as pumpkins or anything fun this weekend? 

afm - bloods came back a little under the estrogen level they wanted last Fri, so I started to double the Estrace that night instead of the next day. Going in again tomorrow for more bloods, so hopefully the levels are where they need to be. Then just getting ready for Napa this Thurs. I can't wait. Trying to not let my brain go sideways all week. :) :wine:


----------



## Vonn

Terri--where does the bike get stored? At your place or somewhere else?Hope you had a nice final ride!

Wish--ooh, almost Napa time! I'm super jelly. I hope the estrogen level bumps up. When do the eggs get fertilized? Getting close, just a little wine and then it's transfer time!

MsR--Good time in Paris?!?! When's your tww over? Excited for you!

AFM--Still no AF. Will contact my nurse on Wed if I still don't have it since that will be 7 days after the PIO shot.


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - ughhhhh, come ON, AF! just get here!! When are you supposed to hear about your interview? FX'ed for you!!

msripple - oh yes, Paris!! please do tell all about it! and how you're doing in your TWW!

afm - more bloods this morning. Hopefully my estrogen levels have gotten up to where they want to see them. I'll get the call/email this afternoon. Fertilization will be next Tuesday. We get back on Sunday, DH has a day to fix his time zones and then he heads down there the next morning. :)


----------



## beekay

Good Morning Everyone :flower:

How did Halloween treat you all? It was our first time being home in 4 years, so we weren't sure how many trick-or-treaters to expect.....let's just say we have a LOT of candy left! I may have a Ziploc bag full of leftovers in my desk drawer for the rest of the week :haha:

Wish - Napa! I'm not a wine drinker at all, but I absolutely loved it there - so pretty and the tours are really interesting even if you're not into the tasting part (most people just have to take my word on this - I think I may be one of the only people left who just doesn't do wine!) :dohh: I am sure you will have a wonderful time :thumbup: How did your second set of bloodwork turn out??

Vonn - Sounds like you rocked that interview! :thumbup: I was hoping that you would have a visit from the "right" kind of :witch: last night!! I really hope your AF gets her butt in gear soon :growlmad:

TTC - I love the name - I must have missed it when you mentioned it before....it's lovely!

Terri - I'm with you on the leggings. But I'm starting to wonder if I might be forced into conversion soon - even my maternity pants are becoming less comfy (yikes!). One of my previously-pregnant girlfriends gave me a couple of pairs....I have already been eyeing them dubiously in the mornings as I get dressed :haha::haha:

AFM - Still cooking! :baby: We haven't actually announced our baby name to anyone yet.....but DH and I came to a consensus pretty quickly (and I love that I can tell you gals so I don't burst!) :haha::haha: Baby girl will be Chloe Thea-Marie (not sure about hyphen or no hyphen for middle name). We just both really liked Chloe - though it is evidently quite popular and I wish that wasn't so. Strangely, I don't know anyone with that name (so maybe it's not as popular around here??). My MIL's first name is Althea - so the "Thea" is for her. And my mother and my own middle name is "Marie" - so that's for us. :D 

We carved some pumpkins - and did a nice little girly skull & bones. Here's a quick shot!

Hope you're all having a great week :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







pumpkinshirt.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MsRipple

Hi everyone! I'm back! @Beekay- your Halloween sounds lovely!

Paris was tons of fun - we did some touristy stuff (including the catacombs, which I haven't seen in previous visits and were pretty cool), some shopping, and lots of eating and drinking. Mostly it was really fun to spend the time with my friends - we have all known each other since we were kids. That said I don't think I will do a quick turnaround trip to Europe like that again - just too exhausting for someone who has trouble sleeping in planes and in new places.

One of my friends told me/us that she was pregnant in Paris. I knew she was trying this past year so it's not shocking, but I did have that emotional pull of being so happy for her and a bit sad for myself. And then irritated because I just want to feel pure joy for her without bringing me into it. Mostly it was good, but I kinda got really sad when she started buying a few bebe related items and it a struggle not to cry (but very happy I pulled it together and did not cry). I told her later that day about most of the issues we had been dealing with just so she knew (mostly so she would understand any weirdness from me and maybe hold off on going totally baby love in my presence). My other friends already knew about our issues. I also made a point to ask her about baby things and pregnancy and make sure to take care of her the best that I could. 

I am 12dpo with my period due tomorrow. I started spotting a little bit of brown blood yesterday before we got on the plane which was unusual for me and I was super bummed putting my two euro coin into the tampon machine at the airport as I thought I was getting my period a few days early. A little more spotting this am only when I wiped, but nothing more. I temped this am and my temp was pretty high for 12dpo compared to past cycles, but that might also be due to disruptions in circadian rhythm due to passing time zones. So the tww continues&#8230;..

@Beekay and TTC- very excited to hear about Chloe and Bellamy

@Vonn- congrats on the interview- when will you hear? And to comment on your earlier posts - please don't worry about TMI. I think we have all had those struggles with our partners and the fertility struggle can definitely test a marriage. I know I have and I have felt better just doing a small of venting/discussion on here, particularly. And come on AF&#8230;..

@Wish - have an amazing time in Napa!!!! Remind me of your timeline - when do you guys do fertilization stuff?


----------



## TTC74

MsR - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that your temp remains high for good reason and that spotting was IB!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeahhhhhh msripple!! I'm hoping the same as TTC!! 
Your weekend sounds amazing and I'm so glad you handled your friend's situation the way you did. Remarkable, and well done. It sucks feeling frustrated or a little sad for ourselves. I found out that a couple is pregnant last weekend - I KNOW they've had issues!!! they lost twin boys at 20 weeks or so!! They've since had a little girl who I know they consider a miracle (I think she was one of those 'this is our last try before going to IVF....BOOM, preg') and I know they were going through IVF for this one, so they've struggled, for sure. But I still couldn't help but feel a little frustrated for myself. It happens.

So we get back from Napa on Sunday and DH goes in for fertilization on Tues, 11/8. So a week from today. :)

Beekay - i love your picture, your carving AND the name!!!! What a lucky little girl!


----------



## Vonn

Beekay--love the t-shirt, pumpkin, and name. Yes, we are good secret-keepers! Will you share the name with people ahead of time?

MsR--sounds like a wonderfully exhausting trip! You handled the situation with your friend perfectly. You were supportive and honest. Well done, it couldn't have been easy. I have gotten incredibly judgmental when I see large families. I almost roll my eyes and smirk right in front of them as I think, "Why are you so great that you deserve 5 kids under the age of 10?" This exact scenario played out as I left work just today. It's not good.

Wish--how's the estrogen looking? Only one day 'til you leave! We want a pic of wine swilling. :winkwink:


----------



## Neener

Hi Lovlies :flower:

TTC - sorry to hear about the kidney pain - sounds pretty painful. Congrats on a wiggly one and on good measurements. Does that mean she's all flipped right side down now? Great name choice, by the way!

Vonn - so sorry to hear about the all stress you're under - especially with DH. This process has worn my nerves down and I know that I'm particularly impatient and jumpy with DH. He can be so self-absorbed sometimes and I wish he could be more empathetic. I wish he showed more vested interest but I understand he has a lot on his plate too. Not saying any of this directly relates to your situation, just that I completely understand the strain TTC has on a relationship. When we are able to step out of our daily routines and focus our energy on a shared experience I rediscover all the good gushy things about him. Your idea of lightening things up sounds great and I hope it helped you recharge. I can't imagine having such different schedules. DH and I work similar hours but we are so tired in the evenings after work that we are usually just zombies during that time, anyway. Your management philosophies sounded great and I'm sure you knocked their socks off. Hoping AF comes quick.

Wish - so excited for your Napa trip. Can't wait to hear all the details. Do you have the restaurants and wineries all planned out or are you planning on winging it? I'm going to be in my TWW if all goes well when we are in Sonoma so no wine for me :-( Guess I'll be designated driver. As for the weight gain question the nurse told me to expect 2-9 pounds of weight gain from the meds. Last thing I need, but if this works I know it will be worth it.

MsR - So glad to hear you had a nice time in Paris. You're so strong and handled your friend's announcement with such grace. I'm totally rooting for you and hoping your spotting was IB. FFX!

Terri - I do remember your Os playoff miss - you always know how to put a positive spin on things  Thanks for the inspiration and advice. As for the leggings, I have a couple of pairs that look like black pants or jeans that I can actually wear to work. The crazy prints look too much like pajamas on me so I haven't ventured in that territory. I hadn't even heard of LuLaRoe. I'm not really a fan of all the social networking sales things out there these days. Feels like everyone is pawning something off on their friends (nothing personal to anyone who does) just a statement about what my social media feeds look like at the moment.

BeeKay - you are too stinking cute - you aren't even showing! And your pumpkin is so creative!

AFM - I spent a good part of my afternoon chasing down my big 'ole box of meds from UPS. Stupid pharmacy didn't put my unit# on the address! Even though my phone number was printed in big bold numbers on the label Mr. UPS man didn't bother calling me. Any way - glad to finally be starting! I went for a injection class at the clinic yesterday and the nurse walked me through all the medication mixing and injections. I was really grateful for that. It's a lot of info and all kind of overwhelming. Couple of interesting things I learned is that when my vitamin D was low in March/April my AMH was .69. When the new dr. recently tested vitamin D and AMH again (after 5 months of daily vitamins) my D levels are normal and my AMH went up to 1.92. Now granted the measures were done at different labs and I'm sure there's measurement error, but that's almost 3x as much. Still not a great number but I'm looking for any silver linings I can find. Also, my clinic does not suggest baby aspirin prior to transfer bc it was causing too many ladies to have spotting in early pregnancy which created a lot of anxiety for not enough benefit. I'm currently slated for a potential retrieval in 2.5 weeks and transferring around 11/21. I go in for my baseline tomorrow so hope there are no cysts and the BCP did whatever it was supposed to do. Guess I'm supposed to start AF soon. I need to try to find some relaxation techniques because work is a little hectic now and I'm trying to manage my schedule with all these monitoring sessions. Plus just all the nerves of going through my first cycle. I admire all you ladies for the TTC journeys you've been through (still going through). I wish I had known all of this 7-8 years ago. :hugs:


----------



## MsRipple

I feel like I am dragging this tww drama out. Temp still up today (about 0.7 degrees over cover in my post-o range) when it usually falls on 12dpo and then again the day my period is due (today) to below or close to my cover line. But my spotting was more noticeable this morning and includes a bit of pink so I figure my period is coming. A test could have sorted this out, but I just didn't want to see a negative so I didn't test.

@ Neener- I find yoga (even just a few poses if time is an issue) to be relaxing. Meditation is also supposed to be relaxing, but I've never actually tried it! They do have lots of apps and stuff for meditation though. My absolute favorite thing to do to relax is to get a message, but that's definitely more of a time commitment.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! last post before our mini-vacay! 

neener - you're so right about our relationships and this TTC stuff! I can't wait for our trip so we can have some fun together-time. I really need it. I was thinking back too - we have never really had a chance to just be a married couple. I know it's life, but DH's mom passed away a year after we got married and his Dad moved in with us shortly after that. So it's been the 3 of us for 3 yrs and will continue to be until, I dunno, his Dad needs to go to a home or something. Again - it's life and it's what happens, but I wonder how we'd be if we were by ourselves and able to walk, talk and act like a married couple at any time of day. 
Anyway - i'm so happy that you've gotten started! let the fun begin! You'll be transferring about a week after me!
Oh and I've found acupuncture to be amazing for me when it comes to relaxation. I can't get into yoga, as much as I want to. And meditation is that much farther of a reach for me. 

msripple - ok, I'm going to stay calm and think that AF may just be a little late from all of your travels but SECRETLY I'm hoping that your high temp means AWESOME things!!! .7 is a pretty good swing in the right direction! Do you know how long you'll hold out to test?

vonn - AF yet? AF yet? I'm assuming no. Wasn't there some other drug they can give you that starts with a P that induces AF? ugh. sigh. boo. 

afm - my estrogen was good yesterday - 126 and they look for over 100. So now I'm still on 10 units of Lupron (that I get to travel with - yay) and 2 pills, 3x/day of estrace, plus the one baby aspirin in the morning. And that will take me out to Monday when I have my next bloods plus an ultrasound. 

oh, and I get that look on my face too when i see a family of more than 3 kids...


----------



## MsRipple

This can no longer be called spotting - so I just called it - into the dr's office that is so I can go in to get monitored for the next cycle. No clue why my temps are high - maybe some minor infection that elevated my temps just a bit or maybe due to travel/time changes.


there is only a 12% chance of succeeding each cycle, but I can't help but think that it should be higher than that when everything seems to be on track.


----------



## Vonn

Neener--nice work on the supplements improving levels. And for tracking down your box-o-meds. I think we will be cycle buddies! (See below.)

Wish--yay for good estrogen results! Have a blast & safe travels!

MsR--sorry to hear about AF. Temping is usually so helpful, until it's not. Then it confuses things terribly. Gahhh... Yeah, the percentage chances are just not great at our age, even with IUI. It's a bummer. But remember, healthy young things timing everything perfectly only have a 20% chance of success each month.

AFM--I got AF! I was shocked. Did a little dance on the toilet when I saw the first spotting (sorry if TMI). I scrambled around this morning to make baseline appts for Friday. Have to go to the alternate locations of my clinics across town, but was able to get in and that's what counts. My nurse estimated if all goes according to plan (we know how that's worked out so far :dohh:), that transfer would be on Tuesday, Nov 22. Busy time of year to be flying, but I'll take it.


----------



## MsRipple

Well, on the plus side I will be cycling in good company with you three :). I'll do my baseline tomorrow and then IUI 2ish weeks later if all goes well. Hopefully good things come in fours for us in November.


----------



## TTC74

That's AMAZING news, Vonn! SO happy that you're well on your way! 

MrsR - Sorry for AF, but as you say, maybe you all will be bump buddies!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Vonn - YAYYYY FINALLY!!!!! here's you on the toilet: :happydance: :haha:

msripple - ugh, well I'm sorry but I'm glad you'll be cycling with us!


----------



## Vonn

Haha, Wish! That totally was me! :happydance: Or, maybe it was more like this one :dance:

Welcome to the November club, MsR!


----------



## boopin4baby

:rofl: You girls are so funny. I needed a good laugh!!


----------



## MsRipple

Well, not much of an update, but it's all I've got - went in for my baseline and everything is looking good. I'll go back next Friday (CD 10) for monitoring, so yay for a week off. I am headed up to NY that Friday, but if needed I will rearrange my trip if I need to do monitoring etc over that weekend.


----------



## Vonn

Boopin--fun to see you pop in here!

MsR--it's always nice to have a schedule!

AFM--baseline this morning. I get to move ahead. Yay! My ultrasound tech said something about a cyst on my right ovary. I was concerned not knowing what that might mean. But my IVF nurse called and said I could keep moving forward. I asked about the cyst and she said the previous scan showed two cysts and now I'm down to one. What?!? No one mentioned that to me at all. Oh, well, doesn't matter at this point. I am starting estrogen and prednisone and go back on Nov 15. FET estimated for Nov 22. 

Question for IVFers--Did you/will you take antibiotics before transfer? Is there really a serious risk of vaginal infection with transfer (or retrieval, too, I guess)? I'm really curious about everyone's thoughts and experiences. Thanks!

I am supposed to start antibiotics today to prevent a vaginal infection. It's 500 mg Azithromycin on day 1 and then 250 mg for 4 more days. That's a serious amount of antibiotics. I do NOT want to take them. My nurse said I didn't have to when I questioned it, but DH wants me to. I have a candida overgrowth (systemic yeast in the gut) and have been on the super strict diet and supplements to get it back in balance since February. I am really afraid that taking antibiotics will kill the good bacteria in my gut and get me all out of whack again. Not having a healthy gut microbiome is bad for mama and baby.


----------



## MsRipple

Vonn- I remember taking antibiotics prior to my egg retrieval - no idea about embryo transfer of course. Maybe ask your doctor what is the best course of action. Or ask the nurse about the risks of not taking versus the risks (to you specifically) of taking them? 

Currently researching health insurance plans and this is the first year (of course) they are canceling all plans with IVF coverage. I am debating moving to the one plan that has IUI (plus meds!) coverage. It's an HMO though, which I am not familiar with.


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-yeah!!! I took antibiotics the night before my transfer but that was it. I'd ask too. 

MrsR-glad you had a great trip and I think you handled your situation with grace. Good for you for talking to your friend. 

Wish2-hope you're having a great time/honeymoon. Hee hee

Beekay-such a cute pic. Glad things are coming along. 

Ttc-love the name!

Hi to everyone else. Have a great weekend!!


----------



## MsRipple

So now my other very close friend (same group as the friend who told me she was pregnant last week - we are all very good friends) told me that she is 3 months with baby 2. She called to tell me - I think because I am going to see her at a birthday party next weekend and she didn't want to tell me at a big event, which, if it's because of our fertility issues, was super thoughtful and sweet. And I'm thrilled for her. And I told her. But..part of me wants to throw myself on the floor and cry and wail "why not meeeeee" 
Somehow imaging them being pregnant friends together makes my heart hurt a bit more.


----------



## Vonn

MsR--oh, that's a lot to handle. You are doing great to be honest ab your feelings. I think all the emotions you are having are totally normal. I think, "Why me?" too. I also think about how far I've come, how close I am, and how resilient I've become. All those things are true for you, too. So long as pity isn't your only emotion, you will be okay. When do you go back in?


----------



## MsRipple

I'm going back in for monitoring this Friday, CD 10. Will have a sense if things look good for an IUI and when they might do the IUI.


----------



## Vonn

Wish--thinking about how your embies are doing! I think today was fertilization day, right? Just a few days 'til you are PUPO! :thumbup:

AFM--Nothing much going on on my end. Just taking my drugs and getting ready for my big work program on Monday. Then back to the Dr on Tuesday. Oh, yeah, and my pants don't fit. :nope:


----------



## Taurus8484

To my Americans friends....happy or not about Trump???


----------



## MsRipple

@taurus From where I am it feels like standing on the edge of a lion pit on a very bleak day. But apparently 50 mil or so of my fellow citizens disagreed


----------



## TTC74

The majority, including myself, agree with you MrsR. Clinton is winning the popular vote. I've been saying it for years. Down with the electoral college!


----------



## Vonn

I agree with MsR and TTC. What are people in Australia saying? Maybe I don't want to know. It feels like the US version of Brexit.


----------



## Taurus8484

People in Australia are flabbergasted....kinda wondering how the hell he got in and what damage he is going to do.....front page of every paper...


----------



## Neener

Ms R - your description of the election results is exactly how I feel. Never in my wildest thoughts did I think we would end up here. Feel like we went back 50 years. The rest of the world must be as dumbfounded as we are. Thanks for your meditation advice. I've been listening to meditation tracks on spotify while at work and trying some mindfullness apps. Also thinking about getting a diffuser for some lavender oil. I tried my first acupuntucre session on Friday and it was fine, but I can't say I really felt much of anything, but I'll continue with the sessions. So sorry to hear about the news of another friend. Your turn is coming up and you'll be prego right along with them! And I'm stoked to be cycling with you. I go back for monitoring on Friday too (more below).

Wish - how was Napa? Can't wait to hear all about it! Hope you and DH got to escape real life a bit and just enjoy each other's company.

Vonn - so exited to be cycle buddies with you gals! Yes, my Dr. does prescribe antibiotics right before retrival and up until transfer. I got a whole Z pak. DH actually has to take 2 pills too. I totally understand how you feel about the antibiotics, but I'd rather risk a yeast overgrowth than an infection. I would raise your concerns for your situation with your Dr. and see if there's any wiggle room there. At the very least maybe he/she can offer some super duty probiotics to help? How's the work event you have going on? Have you and DH been able to patch things up?

AFM - AF started on Sat which was super HEAVY. Finally finishing that up now. Started stiming on Sat and had my first monitoring appt yesterday. Looks like I have 3 on the left and 5 on the right. There's actually 1 more on the right that's decent size but they think that might be a cyst that is resolving from my basline. Largest follie was around 8 but most were in the 4-5 range. Go back in for another monitoring session Friday. Luckily I haven't really had many side effects so far. I had a cold this weekend so glad that's over. Although now DH is sick and he's being the biggest baby about it! I haven't gained weight yet, but halloween + election = lots of cholocate :-( I'm sure it will catch up to the scale by this weekend.

So happy we are all cycling together! T minus 2-3 weeks for PUPO and testing!


----------



## Spudtastic

HI Everyone 

I realised I hadn't been in here for a long time. I've had a bit to catch up on, I wanted to see if Vonns Af had arrived and how MrsRs cycle went. I find it a bit strange to be thinking about a period thousands of miles away. Sorry your cycle didn't work out MrsR. I want to give you lots of hugs. I know I'm one of those annoying people with two kids but there was a time I was heartbroken and surrounded by pregnant friends and it was hard. I'm sure your baby is waiting for the right time to find you.

Yes I'm just sick over this year with Brexit and Trump. I just can't believe either happened. And to think Obama was such an awesome president with a great family and he gets followed by Trump. 

Beakey - you look great and I love the name.

Vonn - if you decide to take antibiotics can you take a probiotic of up probiotic food like saurkraut and coconut yoghurt? Or are fermented foods not good for candida.
My little baby (not so little anymore) is having constipation issues. I think it's because of all the antibiotics we've had this year but sadly they were necessary. I don't like taking them but I had mastitis and Seren had a lung infection and an infection behind her heart. So I've just realised I've got to be trying harder with gut health. 
What are the pros? Does taking them increase the success rate of successful transfer? 

Ttc - do you have any name ides? Maybe you have mentioned it and I've missed it..

Terri - I have visions of you and your crew catching the bus. I know what you mean about camaraderie of the bus though. I used to catch a bus with the same people for a few years.

Wish and Neener - I'm also checking on here for your cycle's. I really hope you are all baby buddies. Neenar - I hear man flu is really really bad (wink)

Hi everyone else.
Well our last day with our transport business is Tues 15th. It feels strange. I'm not sure the new guy will run it efficiently. I have a feeling it's going to go backward which makes me sad. I don't want to see our hard work ruined. He's a nice guy but I don't think he realises how much work it is. He says he's going to have 2 days off a week and not do any driving at all. If he makes that work I will have great admiration for him but we never managed it. 

I can't sleep tonight. I fancy cleaning out the fridge at midnight but Seren needs me.


----------



## terripeachy

Spud-hey!!! You can come visit me and I'll watch Seren and you can clean my fridge. :rofl: The bus was alive yesterday after the election. Everyone here is pretty shocked too. The news coverage leans left, so even when the results were coming in, you could see them sinking deeper and deeper into depression/amazement. 

Taurus-not happy but I guess people who didn't want either candidate were apathetic and didn't vote. I think Hillary didn't have enough of each group to vote for her, so her voter pools were split. And plenty of people were on the 'tell it like t is' train to vote for Trump. He's an idiot, but there's nothing we can do about it now. I'm curious to see how Melania stops cyber bullying. What a lame platform. I'm disgusted, honestly but I voted and did my part. I'm no super Hillary fan either, but she's better than the orange cheeto. Hee hee. 

Neener, Vonn, Wish2-glad you guys are on the same cycle. That'll be so nice when you are all pregnant together too. The countdown is on for sure. Turkies in the oven!! 

MrsR-I can't believe another friend is pregnant. She drank in Sonoma with you guys and no one suspected a thing? She's slick. Glad she called you and told you though. You're definitely next. It'll actually be a good thing when you have your baby because their babies will be out of baby phase, and they'll want to hang with you and love on your baby. Aww. I can just imagine it now. Good luck with your upcoming IUI. 

No updates here, unfortunately.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all!! sorry for the long absence! 

spud - so good to hear from you! Sounds like little Seren has been through quite a bit in her short little life so far. Poor little pumpkin. And hopefully that guy doesn't run your biz into the ground. Did you and DH figure out your next endeavor? Are you making a little something off the deal to be able to relax for a little bit?

election - GRRR!! I'm in the same boat as everyone here. I'm shocked that this happened. Completely shocked. I was reading an article last night about the 'Ivanka voters' - suburban women who didn't admit they were going to vote for Trump but were voting for him, overlooking his idiot statements (read: racist, misogynistic, bullying, etc) and hoping he picks his daughter for ANY role in the cabinet. WHAT?? So yeah, the theory is that there were a lot more supporters for him than we knew about (clearly) b/c they didn't want to admit it out loud and be ridiculed. I'm now morbidly excited to see what happens when he DOESN'T deliver ANYTHING he promised b/c he CAN'T do any of those things as President! People don't understand that the Prez is more or less a figurehead and the lobbyists and special interests lining his/the government's pockets are the real leaders... Though he did already appoint an anti-climate change 'expert' as the head of the EPA, so we're already taking steps backwards there.
anyway...
rant over. :)

vonn - I had to take antibiotics too but it was about 4 at once, the morning of my procedure I think. Just b/c they are poking around there. Though I think it was only for the retrieval, not the transfer. I'll let you know if I have to take anything this weekend for my transfer. I hear you on the weight gain - ugh. How's the prep for the work thing going?

neener - so happy to see you're in the thick of things now!!

terri - no updates?? how's the studying going for your tests? when are those again? soon, right? Oh I bet the bus was all a-twitter yesterday. All of the millenials at my work were buzzing, ready to throw themselves out windows. One of the girls was saying 'I may be bringing a child into this world in the next 4 yrs!' I silently was thinking the same...

yeah, so - things are going REALLY well, knock on wood!! I had my last blood work/scan this past Monday (after getting in REALLY late Sunday night) and all hormones were where they needed to be and my lining was at 10.71. So I stopped Lupron, stayed with the Estrace 6 pills a day, and started the dreaded PIO shots. DH went in on Tuesday for his sample. All 6 eggs survived the thaw, so they were all inseminated. And got the call yesterday that 5 fertilized. I'll get daily calls from now until Sunday, Transfer Day! Hopefully a few of them hold on, but at least one!

And Napa was incredible. It was soooooooo nice to just relax and explore another new town with DH. We were definitely treated like VIPs -this whole thing was through Southwest Airlines, where you had to sign up quickly for a package that only had 52 openings. So it was an exclusive little group, but the 'Live at the Vineyard' event happens 2x/year. So people can buy tickets to it too, or at least some of the events. So the whole weekend was basically filled with buses off to vineyards that hosted us, sometimes just our little group, sometimes with all of the other people who bought tickets. We'd go to a vineyard that would have a tasting, some food, a concert, and then we had concerts at a theater Fri and Sat night to go to too. We got to see so many cool artists - some not so well-known, some we have been going to their concerts since our first date (OAR). The first night there, we went to Stag's Leap Cellars and had a private dinner in one of their caves, tasted their $260 wine with dinner, and had a private showing by The Rua, this cute little family trio out of London.


----------



## terripeachy

No updates because my new life is pretty much riding the bus, studying all day, riding the bus, home stuff. I can hardly even watch tv. Good thing the Os aren't playing anymore. My work is full of Repubs, so yesterday was full of cheers and happiness except for a few quiet ones. I'm sure everyone assumes I'm a democrat, but no one bothered to ask, nor am I the type to be obnoxious about politics so it was more of an annoyance than anything. The one thing I worry about is the R house and senate. They will all be behind Trump no matter what. We' will see. 

Vonn-when do you find out about your new job? I meant to ask earlier?

Wish2- my exam is next week. I feel ready but you just never know. I have been taking practice exams and doing well, so fxfx. Awesome fertility report and great news on everything going well. Sunday it is. Yeah!! Glad you had a great time in Napa. I like small group tours. Perhaps I should be on the lookout for that next time. My husband has never been to napa. Of course, he would prefer the bourbon trail so maybe I'll have to do a girls trip to Ca instead. :shrug:


----------



## Wish2BMom

as of yesterday, the 5 are still going strong! :)

I want to do the Bourbon Trail someday too - I'm sure we will. Now that I like bourbon and all...hahaha! That would be something my Dad would enjoy so maybe we'll have to make it a family trip.

GOOD LUCK on the test!! I'm sure you'll do great. And then you can concentrate on making the real moola!


----------



## Vonn

Just have a minute to pop in....Wish, I am thinking of you! Will u update us this weekend? I hope so! How are those embies doing, still have 5 going?


----------



## Vonn

Spud--lovely to hear from you. Congrats on finishing with the business! I'm sure it will be hard to let go of something you both spent so much time and energy building. On to better things! What's on the horizon? How long until you leave for your long England trip?

Terri--exam next week?!?! GL! It sounds like you are uber-prepared. I am SURE you will do great!:thumbup: How long does it take to get results back? I hope you'll do something fun to celebrate the end (hopefully) of all this studying!

Neener--how'd the Friday appt go? How many follies? When you do go back in? Sorry to hear of the sickness. My DH is sick, too. I really, really don't want to come down with anything. I keep asking him to wash his hands. He's sleeping on the couch, so that's nice. But we do live in a one-bedroom condo, so it's pretty dang hard to avoid the germs. I've been diffusing an immune blend of essential oils into the air and putting a couple drops on my toothbrush when I brush. Maybe. . . hopefully it's helping. Well, at least it's not hurting. And it smells good. :haha: 

MsR--didn't you have an appt on Friday, too? You WILL be just behind your already preggers friends. It's about to HAPPEN! :baby:

Wish--your trip sounds fabulous. Such a cool package deal and I love that there was a lot of music, too. It's awesome you were able to take advantage of it right before you get pregnant! I've never been and so want to go to Napa. I've not been to San Fran either, so would love to do all sorts of stuff out that way. Soon, I'll be headed in the other direction, though. What's the bourbon trail?

So, tomorrow is the day! Have you gotten any more embie updates? I just know you will end up with more than 1. You've been through transfers before, do you have anything you like to always do, any rituals? Is this time feeling very similar or different? 

And, how are the PIO shots going? You have to tell me how you guys are doing them. Is DH doing it, or are you? I'm still nervous about them, but greatly relieved after having the nurse do that one.

I will be thinking of you all weekend!! Can't wait to hear about it! :kiss:

AFM--been quite busy getting ready for my work thing on Monday. Got everything set, so feeling ready. Yesterday was actually a holiday for us, but I worked it and will take the comp day for our trip (I'm thinking optimistically). One more vacation day I can save up. Now I have to do some part-time job work. Tomorrow morning I have a massage & am looking forward to that!


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck today Wish2!! How many are yo transferring?? This is it!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! I had to come into work for a bit today to prep for the demo tomorrow so I figured I'd hop on here and give you a status update if you were curious. Seems you are! haha

All 5 embies are still 'growing in culture', oops except one is IN me now! I'm PUPO!!! It was a grade 4AB, and she said the picture of it looks textbook, just beautiful. Apparently, as I just found this out at my, what, 6th transfer - AB means 'advanced blastocyst', BB means just regular blastocyst (maybe basic blast?) and so on. So 4AB is where we want to be and I have another one leftover that is also 4AB. Then there are two 3BBs, and one 2 (not a blast yet, so no letters). 

No, no rituals I go through and just so you know, Vonn - I didn't have to take antibiotics for the transfer. I got up, showered, left, went to pick up breakfast with a coffee that was 75% decaf ;) and headed on in. DH didn't come with me since, a) this isn't our first rodeo and b) I had to head into work afterwards. I was going to try to get in acu before and after but it ended up being too early for before and my office is 5 mins from the IVF office whereas Acu is closer to home, so I couldn't do acu until later. And it's not really my acupuncturists day to work, though I know she'd come in for me. But we're going to hopefully just do it on Tuesday to hopefully promote implantation.

The PIO shots are going fine - the nurse today actually checked my sites, where I've been injecting (b/c I'm doing them on my own, DH hates needles) and she said I'm actually a little too far in and low. Should be almost closer to the hip and higher than your crack. So that's good - I told her I could have sworn I was hitting a nerve the other night and she said yeah, the sciatic is right in there so that's why they say don't go so far in (towards the spine). Other than that, I lay on a heating pad afterwards each time and that seems to help. I've also had DH massage the 'night off' spot and that seems to help too. The nurse recommended maybe doing it an hour or so before I normally do so I'm still up and moving around (little does she know I'm on my butt watching TV, not really moving much more than I am an hour later...). 

Overall, this time feels a little different. I have a little more optimism b/c of it being a donor egg from a younger woman, having had the embies go just about as well as they could have, etc. Seems like things are just going smoother this time. My lining has been great, my hormone levels are where they need to be...hopefully this is just how it should be and things will continue to go well.
My blood test is the day before Thanksgiving!

I hope you enjoyed your massage!! I could go for that!! Good luck at your work thing tomorrow - I hope it all goes well and without a hitch!


----------



## terripeachy

Amazing results. Can't wait for S4!!!


----------



## TTC74

So happy for you, wish. Fingers crossed super tight!


----------



## Taurus8484

Yay Wish.....everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Vonn

Yay, Wish! I'm so glad everything went well and that you are feeling positive. So are we! Can't wait for you to get your Thanksgiving gift. :cloud9: Have a great work trip.


----------



## beekay

Wish - Thinking about you! Sending uber-positive vibes in your direction!! :D


----------



## MsRipple

Wish- Yeah :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Amazing news! 

Spud- Thanks for the kind words, they are totally appreciated! I hope to be where you are someday soon!

Vonn/Neener - how is your timing looking?

CD13 and monitoring is ongoing. I had a dominant follicle at 15mm and I am going back in for monitoring tomorrow morning. If all goes well, my guess is that I will trigger tomorrow or Wednesday and do the IUI later this week. I'm a bit worried that my follicle growth rate is not very high (went from 12.5 mm to 15 mm over 3 days), but my doc said its normal for an unmedicated cycle.

I did however have the pleasure of someone I know asking me if I was pregnant this weekend (while I was holding a glass of wine). Then when I tried to laugh it off and say "no just fat", asked me several more times and acted like they didn't believe me when I said I was not and pointing out that I got married somewhat recently. By the third time I kind of lost my shit and had to run off to the restroom for a good cry. He was apologetic, but man what an unintentional asshole.


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, does that guy have Asberger's or something?? can't quite read the crowd he's talking to? that's awful, msripple, I'm so sorry. Esp with ALL you are going through right now. Maybe he's just psychic and is working on his messages he's getting and he was reading the future! :shrug:

vonn - how was the work thing? Catalina Wine Mixer? :haha:

so all 4 embies made it to today and they were frozen! yippee! 
I've been on the road today but heading home now. Sitting in the Philly airport. I can't wait to get home and stay put, kinda. My internet at home is still hosed so I have to travel into the office until that is fixed. Blah. I hate the technology stuffs sometimes!

beekay - how are you feeling?

terri - good luck on your test!!! WOOOO!!! Bring it HOME, mama!


----------



## Neener

Spud - so lovely to hear from you! You're so right about man flu. It's for real! Luckily DH has survived his cold and I'm actually grateful we both got sick and recovered before retrieval/transfer/guests in town/thanksgiving. Congrats again on selling the biz. I'm sure it's bittersweet to be done with it. Can't wait for you to get a chance to be with your family and hopefully get some R&R in England.

Wish! So happy to hear you're PUPO and you've got 4 on ice! That's so exciting! :wohoo: The cheering squad is in full effect. :happydance: Your Napa trip sounds incredible and I love OAR! It'll be nine months of no more wine for you, so glad you got to sneak in a last hurrah!

Terri - sorry I must have missed it - What is your exam for? Good luck and I'm sure you're going to crush it! Like you crush everything else. If there was a prize for winning at life, pretty sure you'd be winning it right now 

Vonn - hope your work event went off without a hitch and that you got to enjoy your massage. Well deserved! Its looking more and more like we are going to be transfer buddies! Eeeekkkkk!

Ms R - What a jerkface! I'm going to embrace my new found positive attitude and give the moron benefit of the doubt and say he was noticing your pre-pregnancy glow. How can people be so clueless and lack empathy and social skills so badly? Your follie growth sounds good to me for no medication. What day did you normally O? I would think it would get between 17-20 mm around your normal O day. FX for you!

AFM on Friday Dr. said follies are growing but really SLOOOOWWLLLY. She said although I had stimmed for 7 days by that point she was going to subtract 3 days from my schedule so I was really looking more like a day 4 stim. So she didn't want to see me again until this morning. That allowed us to not have any monitoring over the weekend so we were able to travel to LA for my friends baby shower which was nice. Today I went back and the follies are growing steadily, but still slow. I only have 7 follies - 2 on the left (14, 13) and 5 on the right (16, 14, 13, 11, 10). I'm trying not to be discouraged and just hope for quality over quantity at this point. My estradiol level was only 600 today. I've been googling that each mature egg is about 200 - so that means I only have 2-3 mature eggs right now. Dr. wants me to keep stimming and check again on Wed. I think that means we will trigger Wed or Thursday for a Friday or Sat retrieval. That means I had to order more meds which was a whole to-do. Found out that I've already reached my $12,000 lifetime max of drugs with just this cycle. Pretty crazy considering if I was self-pay they would have negotiated the cost to around $5,000. I really hate pharma and insurance companies some times. REALLY trying to stay positive and hope we get some good mature eggies that fertilize and we won't have to go through stimming again and can rely on a fresh and hopefully frozen embies to get us a rainbow. Phew. Deep breaths.


----------



## penelopejones

Hi everyone, 

I've been preoccupied with various things so I just finished reading up for the last two weeks. Glad things are starting to get in motion for Wish and Vonn and everyone else who is trying. 

Honestly I've gone through the stages of grief after the election and am in the stage where I'm royally pissed off and am not going to stand for any crap. Today I called our state senators and am planning to call our state reps tomorrow to speak about a few key issues. It was my first time doing this but it took about 30 seconds each so I'm planning on making it a habit. I saw that a number of organizations have had a huge surge in donations after this so that is at least a good thing. I've set up monthly donations to a few. I feel like I need to do more though. 

UGH. I just look at the children playing in my street and am wondering what they are dealing with at school. How the hatred is spreading and little kids are repeating what they hear at home and telling kids they are going to be deported etc. We might not be able to change the election results but they made Obama's life hell for 8 years so I'm planning to do the same. 

Anyway, I know we don't usually get political on here but I'm glad you all don't support the cheeto.

I do need to take my mind off of my constant petition signing, article reading, Internet trolling, etc. so I'll be checking back in more often!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Neener - I hope your follies start kicking it into high gear. Your cycle sounds so much like how mine went, down to maxing out outlet lifetime RX limit!! I hope you get your retrieval by this weekend. Can't wait for the egg report!!

PJ - so glad you're still hanging with us. Yeah, I am struggling with the election too. I think I have too much faith in people to understand that, just bc we have a new President-elect that has a weak character and says horrible things, that does not suddenly make it ok for all other humans to do the same. A hate crime is still a hate crime. A mean word is still a mean word. I see people posting about how others need to get a thicker skin, not be so offended so easily (including my Asian SIL!!!) I really think I'm going to haul off and start listing out the things that they could be called (BY TRUMP HIMSELF!!) and see how long it takes til they're offended.


----------



## MsRipple

PJ (edited from Taurus sorry!)- I am right there with you. I go from feeling sad, to mad, to mobilizing to action, back to sad and so on. I have done what I can do by contributing to causes I think are important - trying to stay involved to see how I can contribute. I am feeling the stress of this change even more as I work for the federal government with an agency that will almost certainly see a great deal of change.

Neener- I'm joining you in the slow growing follicle club :). Follicles went from 15mm yesterday to 15.5mm today. Back to monitoring tomorrow. I usually ovulate around day 15, but it has varied in the past from days 13 to 19. 

Wish- :happydance::happydance::happydance: More happy dancing! Amazing that you got to freeze so many. You and Vonn have had such success getting to the embryo stage.

Vonn- any updates on timing for you?


----------



## Wish2BMom

with eggs half my age, anything is possible!! :rofl:


----------



## MsRipple

Haha Wish :)

Just got a call from my RE who says I am doing in IUI on Friday without a trigger as I am just beginning to surge. Follicle was at 18mm this am. I have to admit I am a bit hesitant about this as I don't really know how it will be possible to get the timing totally right, which is particularly important as the frozen guys don't live so long. I trust my doctor, but I am nervous that the timing of this is going to be messed up.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ohhhhhhh, GOOD LUCK!!! I get your apprehension, but I'm sure they know the timing just based on what 'beginning to surge' looks like - probably just means that your LH just went up a tiny bit but it's on its way so they'll time it just right!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--I couldn't agree more about these spry, young eggs "I" have ( I mean "I" _bought_ :haha:) that have allowed us to get 6 embryos. I feel like I would have needed to do an infinite number of stims and retrievals to get enough of my eggs to make 6 blastocysts.

Neener--what was the verdict at today's appointment?

MsR--I think you've got a great shot with this timing! You've been pretty closely monitored so they have a really good idea of where your follie/ov is at. GL on Friday!

Penelope--good to hear from you. Sorry to hear you, too, have really been struggling with the election results. I feel a little guilty that I wasn't involved at all in the process and want to engage more in our democracy in the future. Good for you for already jumping in! I hope it's cathartic. 

Wish--how's it going so far? Any S4 to report? 

Hi to everyone else!

AFM--my work event went well on Monday. No problems and the attendees seemed happy so I'm pleased. I had Dr appts yesterday morning but didn't hear back in the afternoon like I had hoped. I could not concentrate at all at work yesterday once I got in, I kept refreshing the portal and checking my phone. I did have a message when I woke up today--thank goodness--and we are moving ahead! Transfer scheduled for Tues the 22nd. Woo hoo!! We've begun planning in earnest now since it's real. Booked our hotel for Syracuse and one for Niagara Falls. We are gonna road trip and drive & be gone 7-8 days in total. Can't wait to get going but I feel like there's so much to do! Also, I got the manager job! My boss called me up to his office yesterday at the very end of the day. I knew what it was about, but was terrified he was going to tell me someone else got it. But then he offered it to me. I am scared and excited about both of these big things in my life happening at the same time. It's pretty crazy right now. :wacko:


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - congrats on the promotion. AND, I am THRILLED that you have a transfer date! You've been through SO much. Have fun on your trip. I'll be thinking about you. :flower:


----------



## MsRipple

@Vonn- so happy for you! And the trip sounds pretty nice - some couples honeymoon at Niagara, you get to do your embryo transfer there :)

@Neener- any updates?

@Wish- You are very PUPO by now :). Are you going to test at all or just wait it out?

@TTC - your "size of" is awesome. But Thor's Hammer would make me nervous :).


----------



## Wish2BMom

:wohoo: vonn!!! congratulations on the promotion!!! You totally deserve it!!!
I agree with TTC - you've been through so much, it's about time things turn your way! Ohhhh and you transfer the day before my OTD which is also the day Boopin is transferring her DE!! Fx'ed for all the DE stuff going on next week!
So glad your work thing went well too - always good to hear that feedback.
I am so happy you guys are taking an extended vacation next week in NY too. Enjoy yourselves. :hugs:

No S4 to observe just yet. My left boob is sore again, my right one might be a little bit, and I do have a scratchy throat but I was encased in 4 planes in one day on Monday, so I fully expected to not feel great. I actually took a sick day on Tuesday b/c I was SO rundown - I worked for a few hours after my transfer on Sunday and then had a 21-hr day on Monday. Tuesday was necessary. 

msripple - tomorrow's the day!! FX'ed!! I guess I'll test if I start feeling strong symptoms but most likely not. Who knows, the closer to OTD date I get, the crazier I get. :wacko:


----------



## TTC74

Can't wait for your test date, Wish! Fingers crossed! 

And, fingers crossed for you, too MrsR. 

SO much going on in this thread! It's very exciting!


----------



## battyatty

New to thread, just wanna ask if anyone here had a BFN with a FRER at 12dpo and then got a BFP later? 
Just clutching at straws.... with symptoms lol


----------



## TTC74

battyatty said:


> New to thread, just wanna ask if anyone here had a BFN with a FRER at 12dpo and then got a BFP later?
> Just clutching at straws.... with symptoms lol

It's certainly not impossible. I always get my BFPs later than most. With this LO it came at 11 DPO. So, 13 DPO can't be too off the wall.


----------



## battyatty

Thanks for reply TTC74

I haven't been TTC for nearly 3 years, not since my 2 MC's 
I haven't POAS in years.... :dohh:

Just that at 5dpo I got a metallic taste and smell, only ever got that when pregnant before, but never that early.... It got me thinking.... I still have it, even now as I type!

Only other symptom is that certain smells I am getting in last few days are making me queasy... 

BUT no other symptoms, no more than usual, sore BBs and cramps.... so no real classic signs....

I didn't test today, have another FRER, Thought I'd wait 48hrs to see if my level are just low..

If I am, it will be a HUGE shock... *I am very very old!*:jo:


----------



## terripeachy

Atty!!! Hey there chica and welcome back. It's so good to see you. I hope this is your rainbow baby. 

Vonn-awesome report and huge congrats on all your great news. You, Wish and MrsR are next up. Woop woop.

Wish2-I love S4. I can't wait to hear more in a few days. Those young eggs are amazing. 

I have to get back to the books. I passed my last practice test so the real deal is early next week. Eek. Whoever said I'm passing at life made me laugh. I try my hardest. We only have one life to live so why not?

Hi to everyone else. <3


----------



## Neener

Hi gals :flower:

So much happening! Glad to see all the progress on the thread!

PJ - I'm glad you're turning your reaction to the election into productive and meaningful action. I'm waffling between anger, disgust, hurt, embarrassment and then apathy and hopelessness. I want to donate to some of the causes I feel strongly about and make them in the name of Pence and other wackadoos. 

Wish - thanks for cheering my follies on -- looks like they needed the encouragement  Also, I thought I knew all the TTC abbreviations but I had to look up OTD :book: Glad you were able to take a day off on Tuesday - your Monday sounds brutal.

Ms R - I'm one day behind you! I'm sure it must be nerve-wrecking but if you didn't have issues Oing on your own I would think you'll be a-okay without the trigger - 18 mm sounds ready to go! I totally understand the nerves though. Fxed for you and we'll be thinking about you tomorrow! Sorry you're going to feel the impact of the election at work. It's hard enough to deal with the personal and social implications. Having to deal with it at work too...uff!

Vonn- congrats on the promotion! You deserve it! Tuesday is right around the corner! How exciting. Glad that you and DH get to spend some time away together. Hope you do lots of cheesy touristy stuff. 

Hi Terri  That was me that said you're winning at life  I meant it and sticking to it  Best of luck to you next week!

AFM - Had monitoring yesterday and today. My E2 went from 1140 to 1440 today so I'll be triggering in 30 minutes. Final follicle count is still at 7: a 21 and 14 on left and on right a 21, 16, 15, 14, and 12. I'm glad I got 2 in the 21mm range but I was hoping some of the smaller ones would have grown more. Hoping that the trigger and next day and a half gets them where they need to be. Seems like my sis and her husband will be in town when we have our transfer. Glad to have the extra support but hope I'll be able to partake in our fun touristy activities. Glad they will be able to keep me distracted and not symptom watching so much. Really hope we get a handful of healthy mature eggs to fertilize. I don't have insurance coverage for more meds so another round will hurt the pocketbook a lot more. So hard to resist the temptation to compare my numbers to other ladies and see how many eggs they got. I go in for my second accu tomorrow and I'm going to practice a positive mental attitude for the next 15 days.


----------



## battyatty

HI Terri OMG Are you still here? Last time I was on here I think you were having IVF, How did it go? Or shouldnt i ask? Are there any of the rest of the old gang still around?


----------



## terripeachy

I'm only a cheerleader. I did a million IVFs and none worked so I just keep up with the others. Plus it's expensive and emotionally I couldn't keep trying when I felt like I was doing all the work and my husband wasn't mature enough to see the seriousness of it. Oldies but goodies kind of faded out but if you post I'm sure others will see the alert. It's so good to see you.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls - real quick S4 update before my laptop dies:

BOTH boobs are sore, though the left more than the right. But the right is there!
scratchy-ish throat, a little nasally still
woke up with a kinda icky stomach

That is it!! nothing crazy except I'm watching my boobs like a hawk!! :)

welcome (back?) atty!! any friend of terri's is a friend of ours! :)

terri - you're completely winning at life and don't forget it! 

Neener - WOOHOO for big follies!!! A couple of the small ones can totally catch up. Good luck at the ER!

thanks for all the cheers!! I hope everyone has a great weekend - I may hop on to update S4 if I have anything else.


----------



## MsRipple

Terri - I second third and fourth with Wish says and I don't even know you that long :)

Wish- sounds promising! I am going to keep checking back for news, if that's not too stalkerish!

Neener- those sound like good follicle sizes- I believe I read that most follicles over 15 will typically release mature eggs in an stim cycle and you have time to get not most but all of them there!

Hi Atty :). Fingers crossed for you.

As for me I did my IUI a few hours ago. I did not cry like the last time, so victory!


----------



## TTC74

Fingers crossed, MrsR!


----------



## Wish2BMom

wahooo, msripple!!!! I'm so excited for you!

yeah, so I had that icky feeling in my belly for a few hours and I never have a bad belly until later in the night after I eat too much pizza or mexican! :) 
trying not to get too ahead of myself here...


----------



## TTC74

Super optimistic wish! When is your beta? You said you were going to wait for it and not POAS, right?


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah MrsR!! 
Wish2-definitely check in when you feel lightheaded. That was my first clue. And then I started feeling really hungry. When I stopped feeling hungry that was all she wrote. 

Needed and all-see, this is why I can't leave. Whenever I need an ego boost I just come here. :haha: you girls are just the greatest. I'll be stalking over the weekend too!


----------



## battyatty

Hi Terri, sorry to hear about the IVF's, can't even imagine what you went through....

Just thought I would pop back in and update, 15dpo, and yet another BFN.. 
Truly don't think I am, can't have 3 BFN with FRER and be anything other than a crazy old bat! lol

Still have the funny taste and smell... 11 days of it... so off to doc on Monday to find out what it is...

I wish you all baby dust and that you all get your rainbows soon... lots of love. x


----------



## MsRipple

Batty, how long is your normal LP and are you sure of of your ovulation date? Best of luck to you!

AFM I've somehow decided that I feel like this round worked. Worried that I am just setting myself for a bigger disappointment, but guess I will just go with this for know. So I'm like super PUPO :dohh:


----------



## battyatty

MsRipple, my cycles are always 25 days, with around 13/14 LH, so yesterday I should have started AF, I did start bleeding in the afternoon, as expected... but here's the weird thing it started off brown and now is red, but only when I wipe, nothing on my liner, 24 hrs of this.... 
I think my hormones are just wacky, I am getting on in age and even though I am very regular I think this could all be the start of me being premenopausal? :jo:
These wacky hormones could also be the reason for my extra sore BBs and my funny smell also.....


----------



## Neener

Hi ladies - no good news here. We retrieved 5 eggs yesterday.
Dr. called to tell me that only 1 was mature and it didn't fertilize with ICSI. At a loss of where we go from here. Back to the drawing board, I guess.

Cheering you on, MsR, Vonn, and Wish!


----------



## battyatty

Oh Neener.... I am so so very sorry.... Dont give up.... sometimes the darkest hour is before the dawn....


----------



## TTC74

I'm so sorry neener. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Dang it, neener - I'm so sorry. We are here for whatever you want to do next. You can do this!!!

Msripple - ain't all that bad to be super positive!! FX!

Atty - I'm sorry about AF :(

Afm - nothing much really going on. Stomach has been fine since Fri until now, but I ate some crappy snacks during the Bears game. Boobs still hurt - less so in the morning, more by the evening. And I had a headache that lasted all day yesterday but it's gone now. Oh, and I was wiped out by 8pm last night, lights out by 9. You'd have thought I ran a marathon but all I did was clean the house for Thanksgiving and walk the dog. So who knows. 
TTC - won't POAS until Wed morning, if at all. 
Terri - I'm waiting to feel faint but I haven't yet! 

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## battyatty

Well ladies I'm just out of the doctors.... he's testing for prolactin. I mentioned that I only got the smell before when pregnant. Pls with my sore breasts he said that could be the case....? Gonna take a week to get the results....


----------



## Wish2BMom

what??? that's crazy!! please keep us posted. Good luck!!

neener - how are you doing?

beekay - how are YOU doing? been awhile since you posted!

TTC - almost at the 3rd tri, right? or are you in the 3rd tri now? crazy...

nothing really new here - boobs still sore but that's really it. I want to test, but then I don't. I guess I don't more than want to - just so scared to see that BFN again. Going to just try to stay busy. Unfortunately, my schedule lightens up tomorrow afternoon through Wed!! I'll have nothing to do except either do ACTUAL work (instead of meetings) or Google the crap out of everything!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Neener-I am so sorry. A lot of times we think that IVF with ICSI is ginalky the answers to our prayers and then it's not. Take some time, consider your options and keep on keepin' on. I know how you feel when the sperm doesnt donuts job even with assistance so try, try again. We're all behind you and whatever you decide 100%. Hugs, gf.


----------



## MsRipple

Neener I am so very sorry. How are you doing?

I caught a really nasty stomach flu from some visiting family and I'm feeling pretty bad. Spent the day alternating between sleeping, moaning in bed and running to bathroom. Have not had a stomach bug in 15 years or so. Worried that this will mess w my IUI plus not sure how i am going to finish all of the work i have due before thanksgiving 

Vonn- are you doing your transfer today?


----------



## Vonn

Neener--I'm so sorry to hear that this try wasn't successful. Big hugs to you. I'm sure it was a huge blow to the heart. We are here for you!

MsR--your bout with the stomach bug sounds awful. I hope it's only a 24-hr thing. Yuck! It'll keep your mind off symptom spotting, though!

Atty--I hope you get some resolution soon to your crazy cycle and symptoms. There is truly nothing more crazy-making than to be confused about early pregnancy. Gaaaaahhh!

Wish--it's a great sign that you we're lights-out so early! C'mon little bean, stick around and settle in! Can't wait for the good results.

Hi to everyone else! 

AFM--we have made it to Syracuse! Stopped in Detroit and in Niagara Falls. It's has been really cold. And some snow to contend with on the drive today. Counted 8 cars in the ditch and one semi. Turns out when you are driving halfway across the country, it takes your mind off of what you are driving to do. I haven't been thinking about the transfer all that much, but now I am getting nervous and excited! How will I be able to sleep tonight??? Tomorrow morning we transfer one 4AA embie. It was REALLY hard to decide between one and two. I'm still not certain, but the decision is made and that is that.


----------



## terripeachy

You drove?! That was a surprise. Glad you got to enjoy some of the sights and hopefully you'll have safe travels tomorrow. And a nice drive so you and your little one can get to know each other! I can't wait until tomorrow afternoon. There's more than a turkey in the oven! Hee hee. Hope you can get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Vonn

Ha! Yeah, we just couldn't seem to pull the trigger on airfare and decided to make it into a road trip. The plan is to stop in Cleveland and Chicago on the way back.


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck today. Just relax and breathe. It will not take long for transfer but the setup may take a while. I'll think you'll be out of there in an hour. Hopefully you can get a picture of your first day being PUPO. 

as far as sightseeing goes, I wasn't impressed with Cleveland but Chicago is fab. It's like a mini NY. It's on my top 5 cities list. Have a great day!


----------



## TTC74

Thinking of you today, vonn. Fx!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thinking of you today, vonn!! good luck!!!

I agree on Chicago too - DH and I did have fun in Detroit as well, but we were there for the Thanksgiving Day game a few years ago when they played the Pats. But it was fun to roam around the city for a couple of days. But Chicago is #2 fave city for me, after New Orleans!


----------



## TTC74

While we're waiting on hearing from vonn, I thought I'd offer a quick update. I failed my 1 hour glucose challenge test pretty substantially (they don't want to see it higher than 135 and mine was 187). So, I'm going in next Thursday for the 3 hour glucose tolerance test to determine whether I have gestational diabetes.


----------



## MsRipple

Sending you a million positive sticky baby vibes Vonn!

Wish- got my fingers crossed for you too.

Neener - thinking of you and hoping you are doing ok.

AFM- stomach virus feels still not great but a world better than yesterday.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh msripple - I meant to comment on that and wish you well!! get better before turkey day!!!

ttc - ugh!! that stinks!!! good luck on the next one. Do you have to fast or anything or watch what you eat/drink between now and then or it's just something that comes on?


----------



## TTC74

I have to fast before the next test which is next Thursday. They didn't say anything about eating differently, but obviously if the results aren't good, I'll have to go on a strict diet (for starters).


----------



## Vonn

TTC--what a bummer that you may have GD. I'll be hoping you pass the three hour test with flying colors. I love your baby ticker! Poor Yorick. 

MsR--glad you are feeling a little better. Hope you are fully on the mend by Thursday!

Wish--big day tomorrow! I'll be thinking of you!

AFM--thanks, all, for the well wishes! You all rock. Everything went really well today. The transfer itself was really fast, but they were running behind because Syracuse got 25 inches of snow in the last two days and they were sort of digging out. Yes, we drove into the first major storm of the year. Yikes! Good thing we are familiar with winter weather. Anyways, with the acupuncture before and after and some waiting, we were there for four hours. That didn't bother me, but DH got a little nerved up with the whole experience. He's the one taking a nap at the moment! Both of us will be relaxing the rest of the day.:haha:


----------



## TTC74

Yay! Vonn is PUPO! You've struggled so long and overcome so many obstacles. I can't wait until you get your bfp! Fx super tight! 

Wish - can't wait for your results tomorrow! 

What an exciting time!


----------



## Taurus8484

Vonn and Wish - eeekkkk pupo!!!!


----------



## Rainshiny

Been stalking but lost my pwd! Twins are 11 months and pulling up and super cute. We are taking a short flight tomorrow- will be a ton of work but hopefully a fun adventure!

Ttc I failed the first test- a lot of people do- and passed the second. Fx it's nothing.

Wish -
-&#127800;&#127800;&#127800;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808; for your testing soon!!

Neener- that is so hard I'm so sorry...

Vonn- u r pupo!!!!

Terri- and u do it all with finesse and style :) I love Chicago too.

Ripple- fxfzfzfzxxxxx!!!


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish, did u poas?? I'm pretty sure we r all dying to know here,lol!! I had a positive 8 days post 6day embryos transfer.

And trump- God it's some horrible nightmare that I keep hoping we can wake up from somehow..


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, I POAS this morning and it was negative. I hate my body for sending me signals otherwise, I assume it was a chemical. Logically, it can't be PIO side effects b/c i didn't have any for the first 10 days I was on it, since I started before the transfer. So the changes in my body really only point to hormonal shifts. 
I'll get the call this afternoon from my blood work. I can't wait for them to say 'you're preg, but it's really low and probably a chemical, but you shouldn't drink tomorrow anyway and come back for bloods on Friday'. UGH! 

Vonn and Ripple - it's all you!!! DUST!!

I hope all US'ers have a wonderful holiday with your families. Rainy - good luck with the travel with the little ones! please post another pic when you get a chance!


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish- how frustrating. Maybe the test lies. fx you get different news than u r expecting!!


----------



## TTC74

I'm so sorry to hear that wish. Darn, I was hoping for better news. I know you were too. 

AFM - I saw the fetal maternal medicine specialist today for a followup level 2 ultrasound and she said that she'd be surprised if I didn't have GD with that initial number. The good news, though . . . baby is growing right on schedule. She's an ounce shy of 2 pounds. She's in the proper position now. Plus, she was sucking on her toe during the ultrasound!


----------



## beekay

Hello Ladies :flower:

Neener - Sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you - hope you are managing okay :hugs:

TTC - That's rotten news about the test - but maybe you will be pleasantly surprised by the 3hr result. Keeping FX'd for you. But it sounds like Bellamy was being extra-cute for your ultrasound! :happydance:

Wish - Still holding out hope for your bloodwork! :thumbup:

Vonn - :happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny: (YAYYY!)

AFM - Still feeling pretty well. Having some really crazy heart-pounding episodes (particularly at night) where it feels like my heart is pounding out of my chest and in my throat. My OB has requested that I have a heart monitor hooked up to me for a 24 hour monitoring just to be sure that there isn't anything out of the ordinary with my heart. But she seems to think it's fairly normal, as palpitations are common at this stage in pregnancy - they just don't normally last as long as I seem to be experiencing them (sometimes several hours!). It's really disconcerting!

I had a 28 week scan a couple of days ago and baby-girl is HUGE. She is 3lbs3oz (which puts her in the 90-95th percentile!). I asked Dr. if I should be worried about that, but she said it is just indicative of a nice healthy baby at this point because my glucose test came back fine (so no GD to worry about). Still - I hope she cools it on the growth side just a BIT over the next 10 weeks or so! :haha:

Also, she is fully breech right now (and spends most of the day kicking or sitting on my bladder!). So I'm hoping to see her head-down at our next scan!

Hellos and good-wishes to everyone I missed. Hope you are all doing well. Looking forward to many more updates! :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

My stomach was in knots prior to checking in on you Wish2, and then those stupid pop ups kept popping. I am devastated. Well, probably not as much as you are, but I'm so so sad and heartbroken. I wanted this so badly for you and your DH. DE was supposed to be the answer!! :cry: I will look on the bright side (next week) and make my comments then. I hope you can still enjoy your thanksgiving. Cry tonight so you have fresher eyes in the morning. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks girls - got the call and it was completely negative. Going to do an ERA test next month, which tests out the uterine lining at the time of what would be the transfer and make sure that it's properly ready to go by then or it's the right time of cycle. So we're going to do a mock cycle in Dec, and then do the next FET in Jan. It's something - I don't know if it will tell us much but we'll see.

Beekay - what a big pumpkin you have!!

ttc - good luck on the 3 hr test! I hope you don't have to go on a specific diet, esp around the holidays with all the goodies!

terri - you're the sweetest :hugs:

I'm logging off of work soon and will be out over the long weekend. Take care and eat lots of goodies everyone!


----------



## Rainshiny

Oh wish I'm so sorry to hear that this round didn't take. Hopefully the testing can help and you'll get a valentine bfp. Many many hugs and pamper yourself over the holiday! 

Happy thanksgiving all!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--My heart breaks for you, too. &#128546; I'm so sorry the first try with DE didn't work. I have NO DOUBT it will, but am really bummed for you it didn't happen the first time around. I like how proactive the clinic is in trying to nail down what's going on. I have read some good things about this lining test. But that doesn't really help the pain and disappointment you have to deal with during a holiday called Thanksgiving. Ugh. Please care and drink a bunch of excellent wine. I'm thinking of you, my friend. &#128535; 

Beekay--you will love those chubby cheeks when little miss is born!! I hope the racing heart settles down, that sounds scary. 

Rainshiny--good luck travelling with little ones. Everyone will love seeing your twins!

AFM--we are going for a nice dinner tonight, then will come back and pack. We are gonna drive as far as we can tomorrow, just pass through Cleveland and keep on going. We love Chicago, too, and want to maximize our time there. In fact, DH is always telling me we should move there. I'm not quite ready to do that, but I love visiting whenever I can.

Happy Thanksgiving, all! Many thanks to you all for helping me stay sane. &#128521;


----------



## Spudtastic

WIsh - I am so sorry to hear. I logged on specifically to check in on you today. Big hugs to you and DH. x x x x x x x x


----------



## MsRipple

Oh Wish, I am joining the chorus of heartbreak for you. I'm so very sorry it didn't happen this time. Sending you many virtual hugs.


----------



## marquess78

I'm jumping back into TTC. My twins are 6 now (tried 10 yrs with ex, did IVF), and I've remarried a wonderful man. We've technically been TTC for about 15 mths and sadly we have quite the deck stacked against us. I have relatively regular cycles since the twins but have a major LPD. He has intermittent retrograde ejaculation. I'm 8dpo today and this is the first cycle I've actually felt different in a positive way, and I've had a bunch of potential symptoms. I'm charting temps and trying not to test til I get to 13dpo.
Best of luck to all


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry Wish xx


----------



## Lee37

Im so sorry Wish :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Neener

Ugh, Wish! I'm so upset and frustrated for you! I was pretty certain this was your rainbow. :cry: So sorry hon. :hugs: Particularly obnoxious since you had symptoms. I hope the ERA test gives you some answers and you feel good about your next steps. Maybe we can be cycle buddies again in Jan? I hope you were able to process the mix of emotions and focus on family time with good food and drink over the holidays.

Vonn and Ms. R - it's up to you gals, now. You can make us 2 for 4 and Wish and I will get our BFPs next cycle. Any symptoms? Are you gals planning on testing prior to your testing dates?

TTC - hope you pass the second glucose test. That would be such a bummer to have to deal with GD especially so close to the holidays. FXed for you! 

Beekay - sorry to hear about the racing heartbeats. That sound disconcerting! Glad to hear baby girl is growing and nice and healthy. Can't wait to see the chunky monkey!

Thanks so much to all of you lovely ladies for your support and well wishes. It means so much that I can share this journey with you. There aren't many people we've told about our TTC and it can be so isolating. The Dr. called me on Tuesday and spent about 20 minutes on the phone with me. She was as surprised and disappointed as we were. She felt that maybe that protocol just wasn't the right one for me and that maybe my follicles need to be larger than other women's average before the eggs are mature. She suggested we try a mini flare protocol for the next round and maybe supplement with human growth hormone. I hadn't heard of the growth hormone before for IVF but she said it had good results and the reason they don't recommend it for everyone is because it can be a lot more expensive. I asked about the 1 mature egg and why it didn't fertilize with ICSI and she said it's almost impossible to know with a sample of only 1 but she said we could try a more advanced spermanalysis to see if there's something going on there. DH's last couple of SA's only indicated low motility, but that shouldn't be an issue for ICSI. After a couple of good cries and the talk with the Dr. I felt much better and ready to try for another round. We are going to take Dec off to travel to see my family and enjoy the holidays. When we come back in Jan we can start fresh. It's probably going to be pretty pricey this time as our drug benefits have been used up and i'm worried most of our medical benefits might also be gone. 

But in happier news, Sis and BIL were in town and we had such a wonderful time with them. French Laundry was amazing! Thanksgiving was a success and on Friday we went out to Tomales bay for fresh and grilled oysters. The restaurant serves the oysters on picnic tables right next to the water. Yesterday we went to Sonoma and checked out 5 wineries and had another decadent meal for dinner. So nice to spend time with them and I let myself enjoy the wine and food without worrying about TTC. Tomorrow is a new week and I'll try to focus on healthy living again.


----------



## MsRipple

Hi ladies, Neener glad to hear things are moving forward for you! No symptoms here. In fact, the only symptoms I am having are the ones I have had other cycles. So, don't know if I'm being a pessimistic, but well, I'm not feeling optimistic. 9dpo now, not sure if i will test early. 

I think there is something about the holidays where I feel like this will never happen and that most people in my nononline world don't get. I just hear pregnancy chatter and see baby photos. It feels so unfair sometimes. God, ok, rant over I hope.


----------



## terripeachy

Neener, I'm so glad that you got a chance to talk to the doctor and she/he? Made you feel better and is willing to try other things. At my place, the doctor tried and then just pushed DE because my eggs were old. It doesn't make sense when all the other measurements are healthy and good, but supposedly they know best. I hope after Christmas break things will be better. Does your insurance reset in the new year or you have a lifetime max insurance? You guys will find a way. 

MrsR-don't give up yet. A lot of people don't even have symptoms so you could be in for a big surprise! I hope so anyway. And just so you know, most people don't get it. 

I was watching Lisa Ling'a show the other night and it was about parental rights for rapists and how the rapist pleas to a lesser charge so they can see these kids that they have as a result of rape. My thoughts were, 'first of all, that's just disgusting, but secondly, what are the odds that these women/girls get pregnant?' It's a sad story, but just goes to show how most think it's so easy to get pregnant when in reality, it's super freaking hard. Keep your chin up. 

Have a great week everyone. It's back to the grind.


----------



## TTC74

Neener - I'll be following your continuing journey with fingers crossed. 

MrsR - try not to be pessimistic. I didn't get any symptoms until about 6 weeks and I don't think that's uncommon. I'm hopeful for a pleasant surprise for you.


----------



## MsRipple

Sorry for my pity rant. I have been feeling more envy than usual the last few days. It's not a great feelings so I'm hoping to shake myself out of it!


----------



## Wish2BMom

neener - I'm so glad you're feeling better. Your holiday sounds like it was amazing. I can't wait to be cycle buddies with you in Jan! We got this!! Also, I can't remember if I told you about them but look to Freedom Fertility or Apothecary by Design for your meds next time. They're discount plus they'll work with your insurance to get things covered under other things than 'infertility' so you can get some coverage. 

msripple - girl, I hear you. I read a FB post today that said 'I used to think being a kid was the best part of Christmas. It's having one that is.' UGHHHHH EFF YOUUUUUU J/K B/C YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME BUT DAMNNNN... - that's what went through my head. And then I got up and got coffee and tried to revel in the fact that I just got a good night's sleep, or something that pertains to the childless society that is us for now. Hang in there, we can do this!
And I'm with the girls - hold out hope until AF proves otherwise (but I get that too - hope for the best, prep for the worst).

vonn - you're like a week in now!! 12dpo?? feeling anything??

terri - test this week? last week? how'd you do? also, what a bizarre topic for a show. I'm with you - disgusting. I used to know a girl growing up and there was a rumor about her being a product of a rape. Her mom was like 16 when she had her. 

ttc - did you have your glucose test or is that this week?

anyone get their Christmas tree yet? we are going to go this weekend. I can't wait. The Christmas spirit is hitting early this year.


----------



## Vonn

Wish & Neener -- you both sound so optimistic. I love it! I also love that your doctors really want to uncover any possible remaining issues. That is great. It really instills confidence that this WILL succeed!

Neener--your list of recent restaurant visits and experiences sounds amazing! I have a colleague who's married to a chef and they went to French Laundry. That was the first I'd heard of it. I'd love to go but it would be totally wasted on my super-tasting, bland-eating husband.

Wish--I am into Christmas this year, too! At least the decorating part so far. I haven't thought about gifts yet. We actually got our tree yesterday. We put the lights on it (red and white -- so pretty with the green tree), but haven't done the ornaments yet.

TTC--hoping you pass your glucose test!

MsR--I think the holidays can definitely make emotions feel stronger. Just keep being honest about what you are feeling, don't feel shame. It's normal. Your turn is just about here! :hugs:

Terri--Yes, it always amazes me when people get pregnant when they try, get pregnant when they don't try, and/or get pregnant in the absolute worst of situations. I simply can't comprehend how people just get pregnant.

Marquess--welcome and good luck! 

AFM--We got back on Saturday, spent the last two nights in Chicago. DH drove 12 hrs from Syracuse to Chicago so we could get all the way there and enjoy a full day there the next day. We Hotwired a hotel and got The Drake for $80/night (+ taxes). I guess there are good deals on hotel rooms on Thanksgiving evening! We stayed on Michigan Ave on Black Friday. It was pretty crazy. I couldn't help myself and had to go to Zara, a clothing store I love. The lines were insane, but I got some cute stuff on sale. I was texting with my sister about it and she told me that a Zara store just opened at the Mall of America. This is very dangerous (but exciting) news!

I am 6 days past 5-day transfer today. I had progesterone (37.5) and estradiol (1542) tested this morning. I have no idea if these numbers are good indicators. I go in Thursday for the beta hcg. There's been a couple things that could be good signs. On Saturday night I was in bed and I sneezed and it was a super intense pain in my uterus/pelvic area; very unlike a normal sneeze feeling. I have also had a few instances of a mild shooting pain in my bb. Overall, though, I don't "feel pregnant"...but I know that doesn't really mean anything, that people can feel all kinds of things or nothing at all. I am trying to not think it's a failure, but I'm certainly leaning more in that direction than in the direction of unbridled optimism. I started tearing up in the Dr office when I saw a pg lady, so there's definitely some emotions going on. Only a couple days and I will know. :wacko:


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - I'll be stalking you, Thursday! 

MrsR - I'm stalking you too!


----------



## Taurus8484

Really dont want to get your hopes up Vonn but the shooting pain in my boobs and the pain when I coughed or sneezed is how I knew I was knocked up before I tested with DS2 as I had them with DS1.....omg exciting!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

How are you not poas already!!!!! I wouldnt have such self control.


----------



## MsRipple

You guys are all so awesome! Thanks for being there for me.

Wish - thank you for describing my train of thoughts when I see cute fb babies. Unless I don't like the parents much and the posts are too cutesy, then I usually eye roll

Vonn, I am so hopeful for you!!!! 

10 DPO. No symptoms here, unless acting kind of b**tchy is a symptom, in which case I am definitely pregnant. :wacko::wacko::wacko: The one non-symptom bumming me out is watery CM, which I normally get before AF. But maybe I would have it regardless, who knows.


----------



## TTC74

MrsR - how long is your lp usually? Mine were 14-15 days and the watery discharge came about 14 dpo. Is it the same for you or different? I am just curious since you are getting it at only 10 dpo.


----------



## MsRipple

ttc-Mine is 12 days (?) - I always get AF 13 DPO. Usually I get watery cm the day before AF is due or day of, but I think I've had at least one other cycle where I have had it earlier.


----------



## TTC74

MrsR - I see. Well, I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for you nonetheless. Some women get weird CM while pg, too!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ohhhhh tomorrow is OTD for vonn!!

msripple - when is yours? are you going in for a test or just have to poas at home on a certain day? the only time I've had watery cm has been when preg, but I was also on Crinone so that may have been the reason too.

super busy week again - I hope everyone is doing well! starting my mock cycle tomorrow but i'm already on estrace. Biopsy is scheduled for the afternoon of 12/19.


----------



## MsRipple

Hi Wish- I didn't realize they actually do a biopsy. I don't know much about the test - what are they looking for? Are you under anesthesia?

My period is due tomorrow, haven't tested yet and don't believe I will. My doctors office said test at home if I want and then if I don't have my period the day after it's due to come in for a blood test even if at home is negative. I did break down and check my cervix earlier today, and I had a small speck of blood which I don't think is a great sign. 

Vonn- are you doing a blood test only?


----------



## terripeachy

I passed my test!! Yeah. I'm in decompression mode now after hitting it hard for the past few weeks. Sigh. Also, my dad is in town for a few days so tons of cooking time for me. I think he's staying until Sunday. Who knows?

Good luck tomorrow Vonn. fxfx.


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Terri! 

Vonn - I am so eager to hear your results tomorrow! Fx! 

MrsR - I'll be checking in on you tomorrow too for (hopefully missed) AF.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--Congrats! :bunny: (That's my congrats dance!) That is so great that you can get results quickly. Waiting for test results of any kind is always a bummer. So, what changes now? Do you get clients assigned to you?

MsR--Here's hoping that speck was a GREAT sign, not a bad one. :thumbup:

Wish--it's great that you are getting started right away with the mock cycle & test. Doing something always feels better than waiting. What are you hoping for with this?

TTC-thanks for the cheers! How'd the GD test go?

Taurus--soooooooo......I _may_ have tested on Monday (6dp5dt) because it was DH's birthday and I thought a BFP would be the best gift ever. :blush: It was not a positive, BUT the test line was pretty light, only about halfway dark. I have tried to convince myself that it was either a faulty test, my urine wasn't concentrated enough, or enough volume, or it was too early. Slight possibility for any one of those, but I'm also a realist. I will try my hardest to NOT test tomorrow morning and just wait for the blood result in the afternoon. Less than a day before I know if I will be celebrating or wrapping my brain around going out to New York again. Ahhh!!! :wacko:


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - 

My 3 hour GTT is tomorrow. So, I will know next week. 

That really may have been too early. The earliest I've gotten a bfp was 11 dpo and I think I got this one at 12 dpo. So, I'm holding out hope for you!


----------



## Taurus8484

Suspense is killing me Vonn....its nearly Friday over here....and from what I understand about IVF thats way early to test.....eeeekkkkk you better post the minute you know


----------



## MsRipple

Terri - congratulations on your test!

Ttc - good luck on your test!

I did my own poas test and sadly BFN. No Period yet though

Vonn, I've got fingers and toes crossed for you! (Edited when I realized that my autocorrect changes Vonn to Vonnegut!)


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry ripple xx


----------



## TTC74

MrsR - Sorry for the bfn. :( Also, my autocorrect used to change Vonn to vonnegut! Crazy thing! 

Speaking of vonn, anyone else going a little batty waiting and hoping for vonn?


----------



## Vonn

I am a blubbering mess right now, so I'm thankful I can type this, and don't have to speak: I'm *PREGNANT* for the first time in my 42 years! I can't believe it. I had a positive beta. :bfp: I was crying too much to write down the beta number but I think she said it was about 118. Today is 9dp5dt. I am totally gonna POAS tomorrow morning so I can see a positive hpt real and in person! :cloud9:

A nurse from the clinic where I had the lab drawn called me with the good news, so I haven't even heard from my IVF nurse yet. I know there's a long way to go, but I can't have a take-home baby without this first step. Ladies, your support has meant so much to me. Thank you for helping me get to this point.


----------



## TTC74

VONN! I'm over the moon happy for you!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo:

I'll be stalking for that doubling rate and then your scans. H&H 9 months, lady!!!!


----------



## MsRipple

Vonn!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so excited for you! Is it weird to say I'm also a little proud of you :)? 

This is amazing news. I actually was stalking you on my phone and then had to log back into my work computer so I could type a response to your awesome message more efficiently.


----------



## Taurus8484

I KNEW IT!!!!!! When you said the pains in the boobs and the pain when you sneezed......

OMG.......so happy for you and hubby!!!!!!!

Happy dance.....happy dance.....

What did hubby say


----------



## Taurus8484

118 is nice strong number too


----------



## TTC74

Looking forward to that line porn tomorrow, vonn! :winkwink:


----------



## Taurus8484

Oohhhh yes TTC.....line porn


----------



## Rainshiny

Hooray VONN!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!! Yes how did hubby react? Did you tell anyone else? I have tears of joy for you bc I know how long and hard you've worked for this... looking forward to hearing your progress!! Do you have any special diet plans? There's not much to it really- all that stuff about soft cheeses etc is a little overblown I found. Anyway-- I'm overjoyed for you!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Vonnegut - I logged in to check your news and there are tears of happiness streaming down my face. (Admittedly it doesn't take much to make me cry these days). Congratulations. I can't wait to see your line porn.


----------



## Spudtastic

MrsR - I'm really sorry x x

Marquees - welcome. Did you poas yet?


----------



## terripeachy

I was scared to check in. Congrats Vonn!!!! This truly is a great day. I'm so happy for you, as you know. Do you go back for another beta or is one plenty?! Everyone's asking a million questions, so I'll just revel in the fact that you're officially pregnant! Woop woop!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

And MrsR-I'm sorry for the bfn. I could never stand testing because the white space is the starkest white ever. :hugs:


----------



## Neener

VONNNNNN!!!!!!! Such wonderful news! :happydance::yipee::headspin: A million congrats to you and DH! You deserve this so much. Can't wait for the line porn. Wishing you a H&H 9months  :cloud9: It was so nice to see all the ladies pop in to congratulate you.

Ms.R - so sorry about your BFN. :hugs: You're not really out until AF starts though? I completely feel you about the signals in the world right now. Seems like everyone on my FB feed is pregnant or sharing pics of babies right now. The ones I love genuinely don't bother me, but every once and a while a distant acquaintance or two pops up pregnant in my feed and I'm just irritated. But then I remember they were seeing all my amazing food journeys in Sonoma this weekend. I think social media distorts reality a little bit so I try to take it all with a grain of salt. At any rate.....Wish and I would love to have another cycle buddy if you don't get a happy surprise tomorrow.

Terri - Congrats on your test! 

TTC - best wishes for your glucose results

Wish - how you doing? Thanks for the pharmacy recs. I actually used freedom for this first round but they managed to use up all my lifetime max in just one round. They priced it out and said it would have been ~$5K had I paid cash which seems like the average. 

Nothing new here. AF started yesterday. Should I could retrieval day as O date? If so I think my luteal phase was 11 days. My cycle was only 26 days last month (and before that it was 80 days). If it comes again in 26 days it will still be on vacation when next cycle starts so I need to call dr. to see about bc and next plan. Also went to the gym for first time in forever. I didn't die - so that's good news


----------



## Nikki1979

Omg Vonn!!!! I am so so sooooo happy for you. Congratulations and such a strong beta. 

Hi everyone, sorry I have been missing in action. My little one had developed positional plagiocephaly (aka flat head syndrome) from the time he spent in the hospital lying on one side. Had to get him into physical therapy when he got home and being dilligent about not letting him lay on his flat side took up all my time. Now that he is mobile and rarely stays still, I am back to cheer on my special ladies. 

I hv to go back and read everyones updates and reply. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## beekay

Vonn - I am over-the-moon excited for you! :happydance::hugs::happydance: I am so looking forward to all the upcoming updates. Wishing you nothing but smooth sailing (as you so rightfully deserve!!) :boat:


----------



## beekay

MrsR - I'm so sorry to hear about the bfn :nope: Hoping that you and Wish and Neener have a *triple *BFP next cycle...wouldn't that be incredibly exciting? :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Crap! I have to get on a call so I can't write the long-winded response I want to write but CONGRATULATIONS VONN!!!!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR AND PROUD OF YOU!!!! :ninja: :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance:
OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!
:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MsRipple

Vonn- any pregnancy updates :)

Thanks all for the kind words! My period arrived this morning, one day late. Makes me wonder if I ovulated a day later than dr. thought and my non-trigger IUI was too early. No point in speculating, but I am going to ask to use a trigger next time if they tell me I don't need one.

Wish- is that a dancing ninja? Love it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha, it is! i love it too - type in colon-ninja-colon :ninja:

vonn - I'm SO beyond happy for you. This little one better stick! do you go back another beta tomorrow? I know this is step one but it's such an important one!!! and actually, it's like step 4,343,213,231 for you (us)!! anyway - I could gush all day but just know that I'm over the moon.

Msripple - ah, stupid AF. We'll get this next time - I'd agree, start taking stuff into your own hands if you can.

neener - yep, we got this, cycle buddy. Though I did just find out that the test results, receiving them in time, could hold up my next cycle. So we're going to put me back on BCP after I get my next period so I just stay in that holding patter, rather than having to wait an entire cycle. So I'm not sure exactly when I'll start.

nikki! good to see you!! i'm sorry for the troubles your little boy has been going through. Is he ok now? how are you doing? 

taurus, spud, pj, rainy - anyone going to start trying for #3 soon?? :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Great to hear from you Nikki....glad things are going better

Nope Wish.....2 is it. If I were younger maybe but financial its enough also.


----------



## Vonn

I am so touched by all the love and joy you all have expressed about my news. It really means the world. At one point in the night I was awoken by strong cramping in my uterus. It thrilled me! And then I couldn't go back to sleep. It was the most wonderful feeling to wake up pregnant. I have to keep pinching myself. I've attached some proof, though I was a little bummed when I realized I had bought a digital pg test, not one with lines. Oops. But it still shows I'm pregnant. :cloud9::cloud9:

I have another beta tomorrow morning and one on Monday morning. My first number was 118.
 



Attached Files:







Dec 2.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Taurus8484

How is hubby handling it Vonn??? 

Cramps are good. Means its snuggling in xx


----------



## TTC74

I was in a car accident today. After 6 hours of monitoring and an ultrasound, they have declared the baby safe and sound (as was everyone else).


----------



## Rainshiny

Oh my gosh, TTC! That must have been so scary for you! I'm so glad u and the baby r ok and everyone else is too.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc how nasty. I'm glad everyone is ok and they did some decent monitoring of your little girl. I hope you get some rest and relaxation now.

Vonn - I love the digi but let's see some frers pretty please.

Wish - 2 is it for me too. Hubby needs to get the snip.


----------



## Neener

TTC - so sorry about the accident but so relieved to hear everyone is in good health. Hoping you have a restful weekend.


----------



## Rainshiny

And two is it for us too! At least for 10 years. I've dreamed of adopting an older child from foster care someday.

Ms R- IUIs can be frustrating. Did the docs talk about stronger stim meds or anything? 

Terri- congrats on your test!!! Does that mean u get a raise?

The flight to SC went pretty smoothly, and babies behaved well. The only annoying times was when the airline had to seat us far away from each other since u can't have two infants next to each other, and then we were stuck on a hot shuttle on way to plane - babies fussed at that. They loved great grandma and the beach tho. Since my sister joined us, we got a little extra rest, thank goodness! I can't believe they are turning 1 in three weeks!


----------



## Vonn

TTC--I'm so sorry to hear about the car accident. I'm sure it was terrifying, but it's wonderful everyone is fine!

Rain--sounds like everyone handled the travel like champs. Almost 1?? How fast time flies!

Nikki--so nice to see you again. Sounds like it hasn't been super easy with DS2. How is DS1 with his little brother? I know he wanted a sibling so badly.

Wish, MsR, Neener--I'm hoping so hard that each of you will have success this next cycle. Thanks extra much for your enthusiasm for me, I know it's hard to see others have the success you want so badly for yourself. :kiss:

Taurus & Spud--thanks for hanging with us, even with 2 little ones keeping each of you busy!

Beekay--how are you doin', mama?

Terri--any sense of how long your dad will be with you? Does your DH mind your dad's extended stays? Seems like they get along pretty good.

AFM--Still pregnant! :happydance: I had my second beta today and it was 319. The first one was 118, so the doubling rate is great. I'll have one more on Monday. It was lovely to get that reassurance.


----------



## MsRipple

TTC- that is so scary. I'm so glad you and baby are ok. What a scare though. Hope you are relaxing!

Vonn- How are you feeling? That is a nice strong upwards movement :). And I have no mixed emotions about your wonderful news- not sure why it's different than with my in person friends or perhaps for those who have also struggled, but it just is. 

Rain- I am not doing any meds/stims right now. Doc said 4 cycles of unmedicated then switch to medicated. I'm willing to go along with that. Hopefully I will get a bfp in the next two cycles! But yeah a 12% success rate per cycle is just not that overwhelming.


----------



## TTC74

MrsR - I posted this on FB after learning of vonn's bfp. Sounds like you can relate! 

There is a woman in one of my over 40 fertility support groups online who just got pregnant for the first time after years of trying. The reason I mention it is bc I was so overjoyed for her and it feels really good to be able to feel genuinely happy for other fertility challenged women who get pregnant. For a while there, it just made me bitter. If you are struggling with infertility or have struggled with loss of pregnancies and find yourself struggling to be happy for pregnant women who you genuinely WANT to feel happy for, know that you are not alone.


----------



## terripeachy

TTC-glad you're ok. 
Vonn-yeah for strong doubling. Excellent news and then after Monday I guess it's time to find a doctor nearby to take over. So exciting!! I can't say it enough. 

I think my dad is leaving tomorrow. I heard him mention it to a few people but he's retired so his plans can change anytime. I think my husband doesn't mind too much, but it's still weird having an extra person around for a week or so. Fun is scared to pieces of my dad. Still! One time my dad was here for almost a month and Fun still can't get used to him. Last night he was smelling his legs and arms and as soon as my dad looked at him, Fun jumped because he was scared and barked! My dad was like 'what is wrong with your dog?!' Hee hee. 

I'm meeting a friend for brunch today and then I'm going to a play tonight. This is my catch-up weekend with all my friends since I've been AWOL for the past two months. 

Oh and one funny-everyone is wearing flannel now and I want to go to Old Navy and get a flannel shirt. I rocked flannel in high school (I guess it was grunge time then), and I kind of miss it. Time to bring it back. Unfortunately it's not work appropriate, but I can wear it after work and on weekends. Yeah! C'mon Wish, buy some flannel with me before the trend leaves town. Hee hee.


----------



## Vonn

MsR--I've felt the same, where ladies on here I could be happy for, but people in "real" life not so much. 

TTC--that's great that you are open with with people in your "real" life about your struggle.

Terri--Yay for having a social life!! I'm sure that was hard for you since you are always doing so much fun & cool stuff

AFM--Here's a FRER with lines! 12DP5DT. I thought maybe the pg line would be darker than the test line, but not quite yet I guess. One more beta tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0860 (1).jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## TTC74

Yay for the FRER! Can't wait for your third beta number!


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - love the porn, thank you! and ditto what the girls said, i couldn't be happier for you and no mixed emotions whatsoever. It gives me hope!!! All you've gone through and it can still happen. I love the beta numbers and the cramping - I can't wait to hear today's number. <3

ttc - SO glad you and the baby and everyone involved in the accident are ok! Just a little bit more to go, now go get in your bubble! :)

terri - oh, I already have my flannel and I could use a couple more! I LOVED flannel my freshman year of college! Totally the grunge era, though I more rocked out to Snoop and Dre that year (93/94)! :haha: See, I can't dress myself well when we're talking about trendy leggings/tunics/scarves but give me some flannel, a tank top underneath and jeans and I'm happy. 
What play did you see this weekend? I've been wanting to see Aladdin since someone mentioned it - they said it's just like the Disney movie.
What kinds of yummy things did you make so far during your Dad's visit?

rain, taurus, spud - understood that 2 is enough! I actually giggle a little at our friends who have 3 (and many of them do, surprisingly - 3 seems to be the new goal number) b/c I remember my sister said 'any more than the # of arms you have is signing yourself up for trouble'!

msripple - my fingers are crossed for you for this cycle (as they are every cycle, really) - I hope you don't have to go down the medicated path but if you do, it's just one more step closer!

afm - had a GREAT weekend with DH! <3 my FIL was on vacation so we had the house to ourselves and got to do 'us' stuff. Not that we don't usually, but always with the mindset to be inclusive, of course. We got our tree, DH made dinner on Sat night while I decorated the house, we went out to lunch, had fires in the fireplace. Just nice. :)
Tomorrow night I'm doing a crafty night with my aunt and her friends - there is this wine bottle project we saw on FB, where you remove the label, spray paint the bottle white or silver or whatever, wrap rope around the neck and then decorate it with 'J', 'O', 'Y' wooden letters or snowflakes or something. Then you have a centerpiece you can put cat tails in or something! I can't wait, I hope they turn out nicely.


----------



## TTC74

A bit of good news after the car crash - I passed my 3 hour GTT! No gestational diabetes for me! Given the number I received after my 1 hour test, I was shocked but thrilled!


----------



## terripeachy

My dad left this morning. Wahhh. His visit was too short this time around (less than a week!). I didn't cook that much because either I was on the go or he was. I did make chicken marsala his first night and on Friday I made a blue apron carmelized onion/balsamic vinegar burger with Monterey Jack cheese and potato wedges. He loved it and ate enough for two. This portions are so small sometimes. Thanks for asking and ok I'll get on the flannel train this week!

Vonn-yeah for line porn. Honestly, I don't really care about the lines but I'm just happy there's a baby inside. :hugs:

Oh, I always heard if you have two kids, you can have a million. I guess the transition from 1-2 is significant and after that, you just do the same stuff for all the rest. 

Oh, my brother actually paid a little rent last week and we went up to see him on Saturday so my dad could meet his newest grandson and they paid a bit more. I'm glad he is trying, but it's still not even one month'/s worth. Ha. My dad was like 'when they get their tax check of $10k they need to send it all to me.' We all know that's not going to happen. I'll be lucky to get two months rent out of them again. 

Oh, we saw Dangerous Liaisons last night. It's racy! There were even women with nip slips. It was weird and I didn't really like it. I have to read up about it because it took place prior to the French Revolution and I couldn't keep the characters names straight, etc. sorry my post is all about boring me. 

Hope you all are well.


----------



## Vonn

ttc--yay for passing the test!

Wish--you have to post pics of the crafty project. I want to see your cute centerpiece! Sounds fun.

Terri--you are one of the least boring people I know. I even like hearing about what you eat. :winkwink::haha:

MsR--will the next IUI be #2 or #3 out of 4? I'm blanking for some reason. Maybe I'll blame it on pregnancy brain. Haha, just kidding. 

AFM--below are my 3 betas, each done 48 hours apart. This little nugget is growing totally normally. My body has been so cooperative for so long, that it's hard for me to believe this is actually progressing. But it is so far.

118 -- 14 DPO
319 -- 16 DPO
909 -- 18 DPO

As for symptoms, not much really. I've had some tightening/pinching/cramping/weird sensations in the uterus area. The main thing is that my bbs are killing me. They have been hurting since I started the Lupron*, so for weeks and weeks. But now it's at another level. Hugging has to be very gentle and sleeping hurts. I have taken to sleeping in a bra, a light one with no wire or anything. It's just too painful to let them be free (remember, I am a seriously busty girl). Oh, and really thirsty. But that's really it. 

*I've decided I hate Lupron. Between the sore bbs and the weight gain/bloating (about 7 lbs, I think), I was sick to death of that stuff long before I got to stop. Stupid weight gain has me a little bummed, but it's peanuts in the whole scope of things. :cloud9:


----------



## TTC74

Yay for your third beta, vonn! So happy for you!


----------



## Taurus8484

Great news for you Vonn and TTC xx


----------



## Taurus8484

How many did you put back Vonn???? Was it only 1???


----------



## Vonn

Yep, just 1. I cannot imagine what my emotions would be like if I was wondering if there's twins in there. Complete insanity! One doubling calculator I found gave a "chance of multiples" percentage and mine was like 3% so I'm not sweating it.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hahahaha..........and the boobs will slowly calm down in the 2nd trimester then come back with a vengeance before and after birth....


----------



## beekay

Vonn - I was incredibly thirsty throughout the first trimester (and I'm a habitual water-guzzler by nature!). I peed almost as much during Tri #1 as I am during Tri #3 (almost! Ha!). I seriously can't get 2 hours of consistent sleep without having to pee now :dohh: I think I have the additional curse of a small-ish bladder - but in better news, I'm slowly learning what it's like to never have a good night's sleep! :haha::sleep::haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - those numbers are fantastic!!! very strong, I have such a good feeling about this!! :cloud9:

ttc - awesome!! Congrats for passing the 2nd test!! :thumbup:

terri - yeah, seriously - I have always thought you should blog, if even to share what you had for dinner. DH and I have been wondering about the Blue Apron stuff. We keep getting a $30 gift card in the mail off of our first order or whatever. Is it something you HAVE to sign up for and decline on a monthly basis if you don't want it, or what's the catch. Would be nice to have a healthy meal that someone else thinks about sometimes. :)
Are you seeing your Dad for Christmas at all or was this it for awhile? SO glad your brother is paying you something, even if it is a little bit. He doesn't realize how lucky he is to have you and a roof over his head. There is a special place in heaven for you, right next to your mum. :flower:

spud - have you guys figured out a new biz to get into? must be spring there, right? 

pj, nikki, beekay, lee, taurus, and any rando stalkers or potential newcomers - hi! :wave:

it snowed here yesterday, we got about 3". Sophie LOVED it, I've never seen her so spry! Prancing, bounding around, running, pouncing on her tennis balls, playing keep-away with me, it was awesome to see her so carefree. My FIL returns today, though, so she'll put that side of her away for a bit. :(


----------



## beekay

Thought I would share a few pics of our nursery (as it's almost complete now!) :thumbup:

Going into Chloe's room actually makes me teary-eyed sometimes - there are so many days that I still can't believe it's real. :cry: DH and I are fans of fun and whimsy....so I wanted to reflect that in her room. I am really happy with the result :thumbup:

The quilt, toybox and giraffe coat-rack are all extra-special because they were hand-made by the grandparents <3<3<3

And the monkey-decals took DH hours to put up....there were just hundreds of pieces....each applied by DH so patiently one-by-one! <3<3<3

I'm especially fond of the "wall of a thousand books!". Almost all of these are treasures from DH's childhood that his mom has kept in storage for all these years - amazing!

I am just so very grateful for all of it and wanted to share with you all - hope that's ok! <3 :cloud9: <3
 



Attached Files:







crib wall.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 10









books.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 10









monkeys.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 7









toybox giraffe.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 8









wall hanging.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Wish2BMom

that room is ADORABLE!!!! I love every little bit about it!! Chloe is going to love growing up there - how fun!!! All of the additional special touches really made me melt. :) well done, beekay!


----------



## Taurus8484

Gorgeous beekay


----------



## TTC74

Great room Beekay! My LO's nursery is pretty much complete too and we love it!

Also, I got a new car today! I could've lived without the new car payment but I guess I was due a new car. Plus, it's going to be great for the baby! It's a compact SUV (Mazda CX-5).


----------



## Vonn

Beekay--LOVE the nursery pics! Esp the one of DH putting up the decals. Little Chloe will have such a special room when she arrives. Thanks for sharing! 

I think it's time for another bump pic :thumbup: You, too, TTC.


----------



## Taurus8484

When is your first scan Vonn?


----------



## TTC74

Bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5141.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Vonn

Beautiful bump, ttc!

Taurus--my first scan is this Friday! Super early at 5w2d. They hope to see a gestational sac, but no more than that. I think my IVF clinic told me they want ultrasounds at 5 and 6 weeks and then they release me to my Ob. I need to find an Ob. I have two different Ob clinics: one where I get my ultrasounds and another that does same day labs (long story), but I'm not crazy about either one of them, so I'm on the hunt for a new one.


----------



## Wish2BMom

great bump pic, TTC! Thank you for sharing! I'm just picturing an eggplant in there now :haha: I love those references!!

vonn - so exciting!! I can't wait for you to see your gestational sac! good luck on your hunt for a new OB. I'm sure your friends with kids would be happy to refer you.

Yesterday was my birthday and I had a good day. Nothing really dissimilar to a regular day so I guess it's good knowing that a regular day is a good day. :) I'm 41 now, still feel like I'm 27. Wish my eggs felt the same way!! I'm so ready for this mock cycle to be over and get to the next cycle. That clock is freakin loud now!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MY FRIEND!!! :cake::wine::cake::wine::cake: (I'm not sure if wine and birthday cake go together, but they both sound good to me!) Did DH do anything special for you? I'm glad to hear you had a good day & esp that you feel 27. That's amazing! You share a birthday with one of my besties.


----------



## Lanfear333

I popped back in to see how everyone is doing and see some great news. Yay Vonn!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!!!

Terri-go ahead and buy some flannel. I also wore a lot of flannel in the mid 90s and was super happy to see it return.

I guess I'm the random stalker that Wish referred to a few pages back!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Wish2BMom

lannie! I was going to put your name down but we hadn't heard from you in so long, I didn't know if you still stalked! GREAT to hear from you! How are the boys?

vonn - thank you! Wine & bday cake is a fine, fine combo. ;) Nothing in particularly special for my bday but we've done SO MUCH this year that I cannot complain about him not doing one more thing for my bday. We are going to the Monday Night Pats game this upcoming weekend so we can call that my present. Especially since he actually hates the team! AND we've already gone to one game this year, so he's on the 'Nice' list for me.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-happy belated birthday!!! Your husband can root for the Ravens!! I'm ok with that. 

TTC-yay for pics. Thanks for sharing. 

Beekay-love the nursery and I know Chloe will love it too. 

Lanfear-what a surprise!! How are you? I made the playoffs in fantasy this year. I am in 4th place in my league and I just barely made it in. I guess my name #lastmanin was foreshadowing. Hee hee. Hope you are well. 

Vonn-you have time to find an ob you like. Can't wait to hear the update tomorrow. :hugs: I just want to give you a million hugs all the time. HA!!HA!!!

I am going to Va this year for Christmas. It's not my favorite but you can't always do what you want when you're married. Booo. I'll miss my family but I can take Fun with me so it won't be too bad visiting with a nutty buddy. Hee hee. 

Hi to everyone else. Smooches!


----------



## Taurus8484

Great bump TTC

Good luck with scan Vonn....looking forward to hearing how it went

Happy Birthday Wish.....hoping 2017 is the year your dreams come true xx

Hi Lan.....good to hear from you

Hi everyone else......


----------



## TTC74

Enjoy your scan today Vonn! I'm sure everything will be perfect.


----------



## Wish2BMom

happy scan day, vonn!!! keep us posted!!!

terri - VA for Christmas with Fun sounds fun! :) Do you have an alternate time set up to see your family or not b/c it's the family in NM?

thanks for the bday wishes - I hope 2017 has something special in store as well!


----------



## Vonn

Today is 5w2d and I got to see the gestational sac and a little dot, which is the start of the yolk sac. It's growing in the uterus and looks terrific! Dr says we aren't out of the woods for miscarriage yet (of course), but everything is progressing totally normally so far. :happydance: We got a pic, but DH took it home with him, so I'll post it later. Happy Friday!!


----------



## TTC74

So happy for you vonn!:happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hoorayyyyy!!!! :ninja:


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi everyone :wave:

Vonn - :happydance: Am so happy that your scan went well and you got to see your tiny baby. I pray that its all smooth sailing for you from here. Thanks for asking about my older DS. Yes, he is thrilled to have a younger brother and my little one loves his older brother so much. Always has a big smile for him whenever he sees him. 

TTC - Glad you and the little one are okay. So scary. Nice bump pic. 

Taurus - Hi :wave: Hows things with you? 

Wish - Happy Birthday :cake: I wish 41 is your lucky number and you all your wishes come true as a birthday gift.

Terri - You should post a pic of the flannel. I used to love them too. You are hot so will rock anything. 

Beekay - Adorable room. Which part of Canada are you from? 

AFM - trying to lose the baby weight is a pain but I havent been serious. Am planning to breastfeed bub until his one and then get serious about my diet. Attaching a pic of my lovies..its a couple of months old.


----------



## Taurus8484

Happy for you Vonn........lovely pictures Nikki xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw nikki - their smiles light up a room!!! Thank you so much for sharing!

I don't even want to talk about weight right now! You have a great excuse, nikki! for me, the scale has gone up steadily the past week! This is typically when it does - right when winter gets started. I'll get tired of my pants fitting tightly soon and get back to the gym. Too much pizza and beer around my bday and football! :)


----------



## MsRipple

Congrats on the scan Vonn! Looking forward to week 6 :)

Wish- happy happy Happy Birthday!!!

Cheers to everyone else! Sorry I've been a bit absent- super busy at work and feel like I just can't shake this cold I have. Had monitoring this am and looks like we will be doing an IUI in a few days. I'm ovulating on my left side again- I read a study that said that ovulating from a different side and from the right are positive correlated with pregnancy, so left side part II is maybe not ideal :). I switched my health insurance effective next month to get coverage for IUIs.


----------



## Lee37

YAY VONN!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::baby:


----------



## Vonn

Lee--how's mamahood going? Any pics of Lily Belle you'd like to share?!?!

MsR--are you feeling any better? When will the IUI happen?

Wish--the biopsy has to be coming up soon, right?

AFM--I forgot to upload my pic at 5w2d, so here it is! The black circle is the gestational sac and the dot in the middle is the start of the yolk sac. I get to have another ultrasound this Friday. It will be 6w2d. After that, I will be released to my Ob. DH is excited for another chance to see "Raisin" as he has called our bebe since before we even had any embryos. He's been very protective and sweet since we got the news. I regret a little that I called him as soon as I got word from the nurse. Part of me feels like I should have just left work, hopped in the car, and drove home. But I was so antsy to tell him and I had some meetings later in the day that would have been tough to miss...but geez, what's more important than this? A meeting? Sheesh. It would have been a lovely moment in-person, but oh, well, it didn't happen. Hopefully, we've got lots more lovely moments related to Raisin to have in-person! I'm still thirsty and my bbs are still killing me; I'm waiting for nausea and extreme tiredness to kick in anytime now. (Though it'd be lovely if they didn't.) Sometimes I wonder if I'm still pregnant, but I am calm most of the time and haven't had any freakouts thinking I'm gonna miscarry, so that's good. I don't have any reason to think this pregnancy won't stick, other than my past track record of failing miserably at everything related to getting pregnant. My body seems to know what to do, which is very reassuring. At acu yesterday, my doc said that my pulses were great for a pregnant woman, very smooth; whereas, my pulses before getting pg were always wiry, which is apparently not as good as smooth. I'll take it!
 



Attached Files:







5w2d.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## terripeachy

Gah! I accidentally scrolled down on my phone too far and lost my response. 

Vonn-great pic. Our bodies are amazing so think positively always!

Wish2-hope the game was fun. I went to bed and then woke up and saw the score was close. 

Nikki-your kids are so cute. Thanks for sharing your pictures. 

MrsR-don't listen to superstitions. You just need a good egg from wherever. This is your time!

I have another test either at the end of this month or early next month. We'll see how my studying goes. My brain is on overload. 

Hi to everyone else. Smooches!


----------



## Vonn

Terri--another test?!?! Kind of a busy time of year to have to be studying. Is this one as big as the last one? GL!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all!

vonn - thank you for sharing the pic of Raisin! :) love that nickname. Yep, you have no reason to doubt your body now - the only thing that was really failing before was the age of the egg. So now that that's fixed, you can have babies until you die of old age! :haha:

terri - ugh, more studying? blah! esp around the holidays. Maybe that'll be a good excuse to leave the area in VA when you're there for Christmas. I had a great time at the game, thank you. Yeah, i went to the bathroom when it wasn't close and then came back and it was! I missed those 2 botched plays by the Pats! 

msripple - I hope you're feeling better! good luck with this month's IUI - fingers crossed that it's the last!

hi to all!

nothing new here (broken record) - all bloods are fine, ultrasound showed no follicles to speak of and biopsy is on Monday. I start PIO shots tonight.


----------



## MsRipple

Hiya ladies- glad to hear everything is going well :)

Terri- what part of VA do you go to for the holidays (if you don't mind me asking of course)? 

Had my IUI this morning. Still feeling a bit negative if I'm being honest. The success rates of unmedicated IUIs using frozen sperm just aren't very high and getting the timing right seems tough. I think that's contributing to my negativity as it seems like we may just be throwing time and money away. But of course I am hopeful that it works and I get a BFP for Christmas/the New Year!


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-yes, this test is just as big as the last one but I'm happy to be only studying every day versus trying to find clients on my own when I'm not even sure how to go about doing that, but they have training for me once I pass my tests. 

Wish-maybe it's for the best that you missed those plays. No one wants to be sad when their team is screwing up in the freezing cold. Speaking of freezing, tomorrow high here is supposed to be low 20s. I'm going to try my best to stick it out at the bus stop. It's going to be tough but if others can do it, so can I. I may sit in my car until I see the bus coming down the street, but that's so risky. #busriderproblems. :rofl: 

MrsR-my MIL is in Williamsburg. Tell me you're nearby so I can escape! Anybody??!! Random internet, please help me! Hee hee. I think the first post Taurus had on this thread was a question about how we feel about our MILs. I may have to go back and reread for a laugh but I already know my feelings haven't changed over the years, unfortunately.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA, terri! is this for the 63? you passed the 7, right? yeah, you'll get all the training you'll need and then you're OFF! 

yeah, it's going to be FREEZING here today too. I've already informed Sophie that there may not be a whole lot of playing outside today. Not to mention I have a pretty full schedule but I try to find 10 mins here and there b/c she loves it so much and she really cracks me up bounding through the snow and pouncing on her tennis balls. 

Started PIO shots last night. I'm pretty excited that I only have to do them until Sunday. Then I get a break over Christmas and New Years from meds, except maybe BCP, and then we can start this new cycle. Hopefully, barring any serious issues they find with my lining! I hope they get the results back to us fairly quickly but I'm assuming not since a) that's the way things go and b) it's the holidays, so who knows who takes breaks in labs! They celebrate the holidays too!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--can Sophie run around in the yard by herself or does she need you to be playing with her? If I had a dog on a day like this, they'd be on their own for outside time. It was -6 when I left for work. Negative six degrees. YUCK! :xmas21: This weather does not put me in a Christmas-y mood.


----------



## Taurus8484

How did the scan go Vonn??


----------



## Vonn

Thanks for asking, Taurus! The scan went great. The little raisin has a heartbeat; it was 106, a little low because it's just getting started. Could see the gestational sac and yolk sac easily, but it's right up against the side of the endometrium so kinda hard to measure. I wasn't sure we'd see/hear a hb yet, so that was magical.

How aware/excited are Jax and James for the holiday?


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats wonderful news Vonn...time for a ticker I think.

They are driving me crazy. Either fighting or laughing at each other. Jaxon is excited. He is on countdown mode and I can do the whole Santa wont come if your naughty lol. James has no idea. Doesnt undetstand yet.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! ugh, the site was annoying with the Disney ad being everywhere I clicked the other day so I couldn't log on (no time to monkey with the phone).

vonn - that's AWESOME that you could hear/see a hb!!! omigosh, I'm still overflowing with happiness for you!! 
to your question re: Sophie playing by herself - she's a weirdo and though she doesn't want anyone to really touch her a lot, she def does NOT want to be alone. So she doesn't just go play by herself. Fetch is the all-time greatest thing in her eyes and that's all she wants to do when we go outside. If you put her out on the deck by herself, she just stands at the door waiting for someone to come out with her. Alas, I do and it's worth it. Even if only for a few mins. She won't even 'do her business' without someone out there with her!

taurus - your home sounds wonderfully giddy for the holidays! :)

today is my biopsy - I'm sure my cervix won't cooperate and my RE will have to wrestle with it again. I intend on taking 800mg of Advil before I go. I need to pick up a Yankee Swap (White Elephant) gift while I'm out too, and probably the fixins to make a dessert for tomorrow - party in the office. Booze will be the gift and Almond Joy/Mounds coconut macaroons will be the dessert!


----------



## Vonn

I hopped on to wish you a good biopsy today, Wish, but you beat me on here! I hope all goes smoothly and it isn't too uncomfortable.


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - so happy you got to hear your LO's hb! :happydance:

Wish - good luck with your biopsy. I hope it goes smoothly and painlessly!


----------



## Lanfear333

Wish-The boys are good. Jeff is being your average 11 year old. Moody, going through puberty, and testing my patience. Rand is cute, smart, and hilarious. Good luck on your biopsy today!

Terri-I made it into playoffs this year, too. Congrats! I lost this week, though, so I'm playing for 3rd or 4th next weekend.

Hi Taurus-Glad to hear your babies are well.

Vonn-Yay. I'm so excited for you and happy that you got to hear a heart beat!

Hello to everyone else! Hope your week is fantastic.
A pic of the boys is attached.
 



Attached Files:







The Boys.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MsRipple

Wish- best of luck on the biopsy today! I hope you are not in any/too much pain and that, if you are, the booze is enough medicine! When do you find out the results? 

Vonn- so exciting to finally hear that heartbeat! Are you released to a regular OB at this point?

AFM, not much going on. 5dpiui. I meant to eat pineapple core (which I love so no hassle). I did it days 1-3, but forgot yesterday. I've noticed I've become a bit more lax about remembering to take medicines, supplements. Including my thyroid medicine which I just now realized I forgot to take this morning.


----------



## TTC74

Terri & Lanfear - happy to hear I'm not alone in the playoff magic! I finished 2nd at the end of the regular season. Next week I will be competing for 1st or 2nd overall.


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-yay for a nice heartbeat!! That's amazing!!

Wish-hope you're doing ok after your biopsy today. Smart move on the Advil. 

TTC-my team hasn't been that great this year so now I have two weeks of playing for third place. I hope I win because I would like to get my entry fee back, but whatever. The guy I'm playing won one game against me and I won one against him so we'all see. 

MrsR-fxfx for

Taurus-your house does sound like tons of fun. I can't imagine having Christmas while wearing shorts. Hee hee. 

LAN-thanks for the picture. Your blond babies are too handsome. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Taurus8484

Perfect Picture Lan............

Good luck today Wish....

Fingers crossed Ripple

Yes Peachy.......xmas in forecast to be 40C here which is about 104F.............lucky we have a pool!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessiecat

Coming out from (occasional) stalker mode and sending *Vonn* a big internet hug and congratulations!!!!!!! So absolutely thrilled for you. <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

I love that you're stalking us, Jessie! <3

omg, a POOL at Christmas??? that's just crazy talk! We're psyched when we get 50 degrees here - that's a balmy spring day. Not happening this year, though I don't think it'll be that bad. Maybe 40's. 

vonn - how are you feeling? any new symptoms popping up now that you're past 6 weeks?

I made playoffs this year too - no clue now. I was in last place at one point. BUT, I didn't make it past the first round. I had to play the first place girl and she had Le'Veon Bell who BLEW IT UP last week. Ugh. No one on my team decided blowing up was a great idea. Fine. 

Biopsy sucked - hurt like hell for the few seconds she had to jab me to get material. She had to do it twice for 2 samples and then it was done. The first time, I yelled an expletive, not really expecting that pain. I quickly apologized for my language. Thankfully the whole thing only lasted a couple of minutes. I wasn't in any pain afterwards either, so that was good. Minor bleeding, so needed a little pad.
Now we wait about 3 weeks to get the results back. I'll get AF whenever - no telling when that will be b/c I'm suddenly off the estrace and PIO, so body will respond accordingly. Then I'll go on BCP while we wait for the results, rather than skipping a whole cycle.

do-do-dooooo :coffee:


----------



## TTC74

Fingers crossed for your results Wish!


----------



## Lanfear333

Good to see you again Jessie!

Hopefully the odds are ever in your favor, Terri. 

Hoping for the best results of your biopsy, Wish.

Us trolls up here in the LP of MI are jealous of your temps there, Taurus. Enjoy your pool!

GL with your playoff position TTC!

FX for those in the TWW.

The hubs and I wrapped our presents for each other on Saturday, but suck at waiting. We've already opened two presents each. :haha:

:flower:


----------



## beekay

Good Morning :flower:

Jessie & Lan - Nice to see you both again! Glad that you're doing well. Lan your boys look so handsome and happy :thumbup:

Vonn- LOVING the new ticker! <3<3<3 How are you feeling? I remember WISHing that I would get some morning sickness during the first Trimester - just for peace of mind. But I never really did and all was well - so I wish the same for you :thumbup: :)

TTC - You must be over 30 weeks by now right? This third trimester business is no joke huh?! Hope you're feeling well :thumbup:

Wish - Glad you got that biopsy over with - sounds truly uncomfortable! Ugh! Wishing you nothing but good news with the results in a couple of weeks :flower:

AFM - Just getting geared up for Xmas. Working for the next couple of days, then off until the New Year :happydance: Folks and in-laws are coming to town in a couple of days....really looking forward to that :D I don't have to do ANY of the cooking, as mom is bringing and cooking turkey and MIL is doing all of the sides. I was just in charge of the desserts (which I love doing anyways and I have made in advance and froze). Mini cherry cheesecakes, banana bread, chocolate mint brownie cookies.....yummmmmmm!! :xmas4::xmas9:

Happy Holidays to everyone! :xmas6:


----------



## TTC74

No kidding beekay! I am uncomfortable and often having excruciating pelvic girdle pain. I am SO ready!


----------



## Vonn

Taurus--sounds hectic and hot! Have fun with it all. I'm sure a pool helps!

Wish--that's too bad that the procedure was painful. I felt the same way about the saline sonohystogram. I wasn't expecting so much pain and sort of yelled out. I feel like they don't give much of a heads up about what to expect in terms of pain. Same situation with the hsg. I knew about it from ladies on here, but the dr didn't give much warning. And now the waiting begins....Always so much waiting.... At least there are a couple holidays to keep your mind off of it!

Lanfear--what a cute pic of the boys! And I think it's hilarious that you and DH can't wait to open your presents. Were you happy with one another's gifts?

Jessiecat--how fun to hear from you! Thanks for the congrats. How's mommyhood going? From your siggie, it looks like you are at least contemplating #2. Any ttc action happening?

Terri--do you leave soon for VA?

TTC & Beekay--you both are getting so close!

MsR--you like pineapple core??? Just by itself??? Good for you! That stuff is incredibly sour, not to mention tough. It makes me shiver just thinking about it. I could handle it with other pineapple in a smoothie, but that's the only way I could take it.

AFM--my first pg ticker is up! I REALLY hope it lasts. The nausea has kicked in, though it's not terrible. It's mainly in the morning and later at night. I get pukey feeling, but haven't actually thrown up. We (I) made a roast on Sunday and the rest of the night I couldn't stop smelling it and it made me so sick to my stomach. Even the next morning I woke up smelling it. DH said he couldn't smell anything but proceeded to walk around the condo spraying air freshener. I can't get back on my diet because the healthy food I should be eating is super unappealing. I want buttered toast. And french fries. And cookies. I'm going to try and eat some lentil and sausage soup for lunch that I made over the weekend. We'll see how that goes! I'm also getting more tired & going to bed earlier. Not like 4 hours earlier or anything, just an hour or two. I'll take whatever symptoms come my way! I'm just happy as a clam to be pregnant, though it still feels surreal. I'm going to "White Christmas" tonight at theater in St. Paul with my mom and sister. Should be fun! :xmas9:


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - it sounds like all the right and awful/wonderful things are happening to you! I know you're enjoying every single bit of it. Enjoy the play tonight!

lan - meant to say that I love the pic of your boys too! I'm so glad you've been on the past few days! You and DH are funny already getting into your presents. We don't even put ours out until the day before. I still have to get DH some stocking stuffers.

ttc/beekay - home stretch now!! in a couple weeks after it turns 2017, you'll feel it whisk by, I'm sure!


----------



## Taurus8484

Best of luck Wish xx

Vonn - Loooooovvvvveeeee this ticker!!!! And the 3D nose is something I dont miss. Everything smelled hundred times more than it did before...........funny about the air freshener........with DS1 I couldnt even put deodorant on without dry retching and gagging


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hopped on to say Happy Holidays to everyone! I know Hannakuh starts tomorrow too so best wishes to all!!


----------



## terripeachy

We leave tomorrow for va. Wish me luck. Ha ha. 

Vonn-I too love the ticker. Making it is super exciting. 

Merry Christmas to all!! I'll be :ninja:


----------



## Taurus8484

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone......may 2017 bring all your wishes true xxxx


----------



## Vonn

Happy any and all Holidays, my dear bnb friends!! I hope everyone has wonderful celebrations and/or time off! :xmas3::xmas6::xmas9::xmas14::xmas15:


----------



## TTC74

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Spudtastic

Happy Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone.


----------



## Rainshiny

Happy holidays everyone, to you and yours! Here's wishing for a phenomenal 2017!

Hi Nikki, Lan and jessiecat! Nice that you popped in. 

Ttc and bk- I'm sorry you're feeling the third tri. you're coming down the home stretch! Every day, every week counts. U can do it!!

Wish- fx for your results. Glad that's over!

Terri- will you get to take some time off for merrymaking?

Ms r- feeling anything?? Did u test?

Vonn- did you find an ob? When's the next appt? Are u feeling ok? Could u eat the Xmas roast? &#128515;Did u tell anyone besides hubby yet?

Our twins are 1 year old!! They are cute and delightful and a handful. I'm taking a day 'off' today to go to work! It's so nice, haha. I know! I'm pathetic. I miss them but they've been so clingy and whiny at my parents house- I'm exhausted from carrying their 20lb selves around...Relatives are helping DW. I really should start a workout routine or I won't be able to keep up with them!


----------



## MsRipple

Happy holidays all!

I'm due for AF today - late in evening and no sign. Last month I was one day late. Have not yet tested. Not feeling super confident but will keep fingers crossed


----------



## MsRipple

I took a hpt and got a faint but certain bfp this morning!


----------



## TTC74

Oh MsR! That's fantastic news! Fx for a super sticky bean!


----------



## Wish2BMom

mrsripple - WOW!!!!! omg, show us a pic!!! Congrats!!!

happy holidays to everyone - last week totally got away from me, I was barely keeping my nose above water! (and I want to throw the additional responsibilities of a child into the mix?? yikes!) Had a wonderful holiday, great long weekend. Back at it now, though I should have the whole week off. Stupid deliverables. 

Vonn - how are you feeling? must have been so elated all holiday!

rainy - ohhhh, we are due for another Rainy Twins pic!! please? :)

terri - did you survive VA? I hope you were able to have some fun. With Fun, if necessary. :)

any fun NYE plans? I know none of us are the partying kind anymore but I'm sure there are some fun things going on. We are going down to our friends' house in RI for the night. They always come up here for various events so we're going down to them this year. Very small, only 3 families. It should be nice.


----------



## Rainshiny

Ms r!! That rocks!! Fx for a hh 9 mo. What did dh say?


----------



## MsRipple

Ok my 14dpo pic if anyone has opinions :). Please pardon the *ahem* yellow

I didn't know if dh would have emotions he would want to feel without me as I know the donor thing is still new so I left him a note to read when he got up while I went on a walk and bought us coffees. He kissed me, seemed happy, made jokes about what we could now spend fertility treatments on. Not a made for tv moment but sweet and very much my husband.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MsRipple

Ok my 14dpo pic if anyone has opinions :). 

I didn't know if dh would have emotions he would want to feel without me as I know the donor thing is still new so I left him a note to read when he got up while I went on a walk and bought us coffees. He kissed me, seemed happy, made jokes about what we could now spend fertility treatments on. Not a made for tv moment but sweet and very much my husband.


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Ripple......thats a definite BFP!!! xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Have you done a frer???


----------



## Vonn

Wow, MsR!!! Congrats on your sneaky :bfp: You kept saying you weren't really feeling it, so this is a great surprise! Have you had any symptoms? Do you go in for a beta? OMG! Yay!!

I hope everyone had a nice holiday! Mine was nice, I felt good on both Christmas eve and day, so I didn't have to fake feeling good. Now, on the other hand, I feel like garbage. I spotted light red blood on Monday and of course got really nervous. Called the after hours Dr number and the doc called me back and told me to come in the next day for a scan. The spotting stopped that night so didn't last long...thank goodness! On Tuesday we got to see little raisin, doing fine, heart beating at 153 bpm. :cloud9: The Dr thinks all the suppositories just irritated my cervix. Whew. Then I got a bad headache that won't go away, have felt totally pukey for a day straight, and this morning threw up my vitamins in the sink and toilet when brushing my teeth. I'm grateful for all these fun times! :winkwink:


----------



## Wish2BMom

mrs R - that's DEFINITELY a positive!!! LOVE! I'm so happy for you and I love DH's reaction!! H&H 9 mos - stick little one, STICK! 
I echo Vonn - have you been feeling anything the last few days? are you going in for a beta? so exciting!

vonn - ugh, you've got all the things now! I'm glad! :) I'm happy baby V gave you a reprieve for Christmas, that was awfully nice of the raisin. Now to gross you out so you don't feel bad missing anything about NYE! 

rainy - are you trying to tell us something with your sig or have you just not changed it in a year? ;)

taurus and lan - how were the boys on Christmas? crazy as ever, I imagine!

spud - how were the girls?

pj - how were mini-PJ and Frankie?

bee and ttc - heading into the home stretch, how are you feeling?

terri - are you finished with your tests yet and ready to make the big bucks??


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats MrsR!!!! Yeah for me that came out of nowhere too. I forgot what was going on with you. Now I know!! Woop woop. I echo the others' questions. :happydance:

Wish2-I'm alive. Still studying and my MIL is still nutty. We went down Saturday, came back Monday so it wasn't too bad. For New Years we are going out to dinner (of course) and then visiting with a few friends. We'll be home way before midnight. Our reservation is early enough that we should be able to get in and out with good service. 

Oh, for Christmas my hubs gave me three matching bra/panty sets and for 2017, my resolution is to always match them. I went to VS on Monday to get matching panties so I'm kind of excited. Then it made me curious: do you guys match, not match? Let's dish.


----------



## Spudtastic

Mrs R - congratulations. Whoop whoop. What a brilliant Christmas gift. What happens now? When do you get a scan? Do you take anything?

Vonn - I read your post and my heart dropped. Then I read the rest and I'm so happy your bean is well. I have to admit I've been stalking this post to hear about your pregnancy and symptoms. It must have been lovely to see bean again and I'm so happy everythjnf. And even though sickness is not fun it's reassuring. I had some spotting with Seren. The reason is a bit tmi and my own fault. Every time I went for a wee I had a thorough investigation to make sure I wasn't bleeding etc and I made myself bleed because I irritated everything. 

Wish - my girls loved Christmas this year. My eldest was so excited. Her favourite present was the cheapest lol. 

Terri - yes are you getting bigger bucks after all these tests? I hope so.

Rain - I'm so hearing you about going to work for a break. Now I was going to write something else and now I can't remember. I'm on my phone so can't go back.

Hi everyone else.

Omg I'm soooooooooo fat. I've just got fatter and fatter this year. No more hiding behind my busy mum life serving everyone else. Time to get rid of it for 2017. I just need to stop eating food and start walking. Time to brush off the fitbit. I'm starting today because Jan 1st resolutions don't work as well.


----------



## TTC74

MsR - SO happy for you! 

AFM - I threw my back out a couple of days ago. So, that meant lying on my back in a recliner for a day and a half of pain. ARGH! I'm feeling much better now, though. Otherwise, all looks great. I go in for my followup 3D/4D ultrasound Tuesday afternoon. Then, my next appointment is on January 18th and the doctor said we will pick a mid-February date to induce at that appointment. EEEEK!


----------



## Wish2BMom

so exciting, ttc!! I can't believe it's already here! sorry about your back, ugh. I get the tiniest tweak in my back and I'm a huge baby.

spud - your christmas sounds awesome! I hear you on the fattiness - these GD meds keep giving me 2lbs to hang on to. I need to lose them. Not to mention I've stopped exercising since before our Napa trip! HAHA on just not eating food. I should get on that bandwagon. I can easily lose 2-2.5lbs in one week just eating better. I'm going to sign up for some 5ks and such too and I've already committed to doing this race with a team called 'Reach the Beach' where we relay from the mountains to the beach. I think it's 200 miles the whole way but you have a team of 12 that splits it up. It's 24 hrs too, maybe more, so you can get a leg in the middle of the night. That one isn't until Sept and I'm REALLY hoping I'm knocked up by then so I can bail! HAHA!

terri - :rofl: soo...I kinda try to match but it doesn't always work out b/c sometimes the undies are way more colorful than the array of bras I have. And sometimes the bottom is a light color and the top is a dark color and I have to match my under-attire to that so I don't show through anything!


----------



## TTC74

Terri - So, on work days, I'm all about comfort. Nude or black bra with whatever undies I am wearing. I only match if I know it's going to be a sexy night. :winkwink:


----------



## MsRipple

Thanks ladies! 

Wish- anything ttc related going on with you?

Vonn - I'm sorry you have been feeling so sick but I am glad your little bean is nestled in.

AFM- I did a FRER and it seemed lighter than the wondfo. But then I got the blood beta results my dr ordered (14dpiui) and it was 144, so I felt better. I'll repeat test on Monday. Fingers crossed. As for symptoms during the tww overall I felt quite good - sore boobs went away earlier than usual. The only things that seemed different were a few shooting pains along the side of one of my breasts and a really sharp pain several times when I rose from laying down to standing. Not sure if that was ttc related but it was unusual.


----------



## Lee37

Hi Ladies! Hope your holidays were great:xmas9::xmas7:

BIG Congrats Ms R!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Vonn - SOOOOOO happy little bean is settling in nicely!!:baby:

LOVING the great news here, well deserved!:happydance: :thumbup:

Terri - Lately I just wear anything clean :haha: One day I will match again! Good news is I have lost all baby weight so i will be able to wear my cute stuff again once i get time to dig it out. 

AFM Lily is doing great 3 months old now and growing fast.<3

Wishing you all a Happy New Year and may all the dreams in your hearts come true in 2017! :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

so good to hear from you, lee!! already lost the baby weight - great job! 

mrsripple - that's a great first beta!!! i'm sure things will go well in the next one. Fingers crossed for Monday!

nah, nothing going on with me. Just on BCP while waiting for the ERA results, then we'll do the next FET. Results should be in around 1/9. I don't know what that means for a start date, but hopefully soon after that which means PUPO around the first of Feb, I think.

I went back to the gym today for the first time in 2 months and didn't die! I consider that a win. May try and go again tomorrow morning but I'm already getting sore! :haha: Going out to dinner tonight for our anniversary dinner (was yesterday) and then down to RI tomorrow. Fun weekend ahead!

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## ms sunshine

Hey can i join. We are ttc no 2 had 3 cps and trying nearly 2 yrs. I have had bloods and everything looks ok i just need to go back and have another test done to confirm i o but since i temp i know i do just looks like its one of those things. Felt a bit low earlier on with it being another yr and its not happened but onwards and upwards and all that going to eat a bit healthier loose a bit of weight and who knows. 

Happy new yr everyone


----------



## TTC74

Welcome msSun! I TTC for 2.5 years with 2 losses prior to getting pregnant with this little rainbow baby!


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish- very funny about my sig... no ttc for us! I'll post some pics whe I get to my computer for five min. We've all been sick w a stomach achy bug that lasts for a week apparently.

Hi lee!!

Sun- did u check out the book Taking charge of your fertility? A lot of folks like it. It helped me feel more in charge (although i had other fertility issues it couldn't solve).


----------



## Wish2BMom

rainy - ;)

sunshine - welcome! we all can relate all too well with your timeline. Frustratingly, my DH and I have been trying for about 2.5 yrs now with a couple of losses. We've moved to Donor Egg and I have my 2nd try at that coming up sometime this month. We have 4 frosties, so 4 more shots. 
Good luck to you!! 

Happy New Year everyone! I wish everyone an amazing year - it's got to be better than 2016, right? (even for those who got their BFPs - you'll have your BABIES this year!!)


----------



## MsRipple

Terri- I'm impressed with your underwear matching. 

I am not much of a matcher at all, and lately find myself reveling in slightly granny panties :)

@Sun- Welcome! I second the rec for Taking Charge of Your Fertility (although like Rain, we had issues that the book couldn't really help with)

@Everyone- Wishing you all the best New Year!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi ladies.

How are you all?

I'm feeling a bit weary today. We've had soooio many people staying with us. Currently at my house or camping in the vicinity of the house there are 8 adults and 7 kids. The wives are awesome and are good guests and the kids love playing together but it's been a week (tomorrow) and I'm starting to need a little space.

My sister is here. I hadn't seen her in nearly 5 years so it's amazing. It's like I saw her yesterday. She has brought a friend with her. A friend who my sister has had many falling outs with in the past but my poor sister feels she needs her becausethey are both single and they otherwise have couple friends with kids.her friend is hard to describe. She's pleasant enough but she's an energy sucker. She makes remarks that make a person feel small and she does it to my sister all the time. She's also been here two weeksand doesn't buy food (just a couple of items), eats all the food I make for the girls and drinks everybody else's wine She even said things to me about my sister like 'i like to go to a bar in the afternoon and drink a bottle of wine. (Your sister) doesn't like it and if she does come she doesn't drink anything and doesn't pay for the wine' .
Basically my husband and I have paid for two weeks of her holiday. My sister feels really bad. They are going travelling around nz together for a month so I don't want to ruin anything for her. They are coming back for a week before my sisters friend goes back home.

Well that turned into a rant. It is what it is. Not expecting advice etc. It's just nice to get it off my chest. I am a generous person and I like to help people when I can but this lady isn't short of money and my husband and I don't have an income at the moment so I guess it bothers me.

Anyway......I'd love a spa bath, a decent sleep, wake up to a quiet clean tidy spotless junk-free house with a kitchen slave who brings me fresh coffee, a comfy seat and a good book and a healthy breakfast. Mmmmmm.

I'm reading a book about how to lose weight without needing will power and completely changing what you eat. It's actually really good. It's about detoxifying and gut healing through dry brushing, drinking a tea, broth, juice and added fibre to focus on re-teaching your gut. Supposedly you detox and your gut brain is being retrained to not crave those sugary fat foods. you naturally just start to make better food choices as your gut is healed bevause the gut no longer expects or wants the crap food. it's ayurvedic and is about treating the cause (bad gut health) rather than the symptoms (eating junk food and putting on weight) though probably badly explained by me as initial bad food choices (as well as stress and medicines) lead to bad gut health in the beginning. There's also some ayurvedic herbs which I won't take because I'm breastfeeding.

Dh has been really sick since Christmas eve. He's on his 2nd lot of antibiotics. I'm really glad we don't have our old business at the moment where he had to work about 18 hours a day for these 3 weeks. 

Seems like I'm up for a chat. 

I hope you are all well. I like to read about your ttc, pregnancies and life in general.


----------



## Wish2BMom

spud - sounds like you've had the proper whirlwind of activity going on over the holidays! I'm sorry about the energy-sucker - some people have no awareness of themselves. That stinks that your sister feels the need to hang with her even though she might not totally be her cup of tea. I'm glad you got to see your sister, though! 5 yrs is a long time! Is she younger or older than you? Do you have other siblings or just each other? Where does she usually live? 
(sorry for the 50 questions!)

I'm kinda sad the holidays are over, but glad to get the house back into normal shape. Though now it's just boring January and Feb and won't see signs of spring until mid- to late-March. Blah.
DH and I are going to try to eat better too - not really a NY resolution but just a general awareness after the holiday grossness! haha
And drink less. Much less. NYE was the last hoorah for me for awhile and that's fine with me. Hopefully for 10 months but HAHAHAHA we've said that before!


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - thanks for asking. I have my older brother (4 yes older), my older sister (3 years older) and my younger brother (7yrs younger ). My mum was told she'd never have children at 20 and after 5 years of trying my older brother was conceived.
My brothers both have kids. My sister doesn't. She's wanted them but has never met the right person. Which is sad as it would make me so happy to see her with a partner who can look out for her. My sister usually lives in England as does my little brother. My older brother lives in Sweden. He married a Swede. My mum is Swedish so I've spent a lot of time in Sweden. 

Yes I need to be healthy now. I'd like to go to the gym for a week (obviously not camping there but you can just pay for a week here and a week there ) and encourage healthiness.


----------



## Spudtastic

And wish - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you
I hope this cycle is the one.


----------



## MsRipple

Spud, wow do you have a full house! Regarding your sisters friend is she someone that does better when asked to do a task or be responsible for something? 

Wish- I so have my fingers crossed for you this cycle and for your results. 

AFM- I am doing pretty well. I got my second beta back and it went from 144 at 14dpo to 1150ish on 19dpo, so that is good news. I'll do an ultrasound later this week (I believe they are looking for the gestational sac) - not sure if they are doing a third beta. I am having a reasonable amount of cramping and weird feelings in my abdomen, which I am assuming and hoping is standard uterus stuff.

My brother and his fiancee are planning a wedding and they said they are close to setting a date for a wedding 8 hours a way to month a baby would be due, so I had to tell him our plans in the hope they can give a bit more wiggle room for us to make it to the wedding. I want to tell everyone but I know it's too early and the risk of miscarriage is looming in my mind. So instead I've told a few totally random people (e.g. my Uber driver this morning).


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha msripple - doesn't it feel good to tell randos? I told one coworker when i got pregnant, simply b/c we had a business trip together and I wasn't having wine with dinner and I felt like crap. 

spud - do you have a good area where you can even just walk? taking the girls out for strolls everyday might help some too! I need to get our dog out more - we have a fenced in backyard and I play fetch with her a lot so she gets HER exercise but I get nothing out of it.

thank you for all the fingers and toes crossed, everyone! I hope it works too. I said a few days ago, though, that I haven't even allowed myself to think of the 'what ifs' this time. So far, anyway. We'll see how crazy I get by 2/1.

vonn - you've been quiet. I hope you're ok?


----------



## Lanfear333

Thank you for all the compliments on my boys. They adore each other, and it's great.

Vonn-DH did very well shopping for me this year. The gifts I opened early were these cozy onesie type jammies and Smartwool socks. I love seeing your ticker and hope everything is going alright.

Wish-We were able to keep it to two presents and not open any more. A bunch of my presents went together, like a new fitbit Blaze and a bunch of accessories for it.
The boys loved Christmas. Rand still doesn't give a rip about opening presents, but he sure loves all his new toys. We probably spoiled Jeff a bit too much, also, but he doesn't get much at his Dad's.

Rain-it is nice to hear from you also and our babies are close to the same weight. Rand just reached 21 lbs.

Congrats MrsR!!!!

Terri-generally I pick out my undies in the dark so I have no idea what I'm wearing until I get into the bathroom to shower. Then I try to pick my clothes based on the undies. Sometimes the bra matches, but most of the time not. I certainly don't have any sets, though.

I hope everyone had a lovely holiday and new year! We hung out with DHs family as we always do and had family Christmases since his brother and SIL came into town for New Years. Next up, my birthday!


----------



## TTC74

Sounds like everyone is doing well. I love all of your holiday updates! 

I had a 3D scan yesterday but she wouldn't take her arm out of her face!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5197.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wish2BMom

I cannot believe how close you are, ttc!! crazy! love the 3D

lan - sounds like you had an incredible Christmas, that's wonderful. 

msripple - when is your scan? good luck!! also, so glad to see those amazing numbers!!!

vonn - where are youuuuu?


----------



## MsRipple

Lanfear - I just got a FitBit Charge. Not from Santa, just a present from myself :). I have gained a ton of weight in the last year and a half and my guess is my doctor will want me to gain very little weight. 

Wish- my scan is tomorrow. I wish I could be totally relaxed about this, but I can't stop googling things like blighted ovum.


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck MrsR. Think positively!! Don't put negative into the atmosphere. 

TTC-thanks for the scan pic. Yeah!

Vonn-miss you, sunshine. Hope you're just falling asleep as soon as you get home from work! 

Spud-sorry to hear you're having so much drama with your sisters friend and al your visitors. Booo. People should really only stay a weekend. More than that, and it throws everything out of whack. 

Wish2-ok. I'll wait patiently for a month and keep my head in the books. Nothing much to report here. Oh, I placed third in fantasy with a comeback win. I had roethlisberger and tyrod for QB all season. Well they sat Ben and tyrod got hurt so I had to make an emergency pickup. I picked the eagles QB because the Cowboys were already in and they basically sat down. Therefore, my QB did ok and I won! I get my entry fee which isn't much, but I'll take it. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## TTC74

MsR- totally understand going into scans scared to death. Until I could feel my LO moving regularly, I was terrified at every scan. Nonetheless, I am optimistically waiting on your update tomorrow!


----------



## MsRipple

TTC- love the pic! Even with the "no paparazzi" arm pose :)

Made some lentil soup and sauteed spinach for dinner- dousing Future Baby in folate


----------



## Wish2BMom

how'd the scan go today, msripple?? I hope nothing but good news!

terri - 3rd is great and you essentially played for free! we actually changed our schedule for FF to end a week earlier specifically b/c of that - all of our starters were going to be benched in the last week! Smart move, though. I was really rooting for Cleveland to beat the Steelers, not that it would have mattered at all.

I ended up in 5th place! I didn't expect that high, especially when I was in dead last at one point. I didn't win anything but I'm still happy that I was on the upper side of the 12 that played! I don't have to wear any signs! (we implemented that rule for the loser last year - we all go out to dinner and loser has to wear a plackard, front and back, created by the winner. We got a lot of good laughs last year!)


----------



## Spudtastic

Vonn - where are you? I hope everything is ok. 

Mrs R - how did the scan go?


----------



## MsRipple

My scan went well! Saw the gestational sac and yolk sac with everything measuring what it should and in the right place. Hcg came back around 5500, doubling time still less than 2 days. My sore boobs seem to have disappeared - maybe just my body adjusted to hormones?

I go back in two weeks.


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome news MrsR. This is so great. When are you going to add a ticker? I love that you and Vonn are going to be bump buddies. Woop Woop.


----------



## Spudtastic

Awesome news MrsR.


----------



## Vonn

MsR--Yay for the perfect scan! :cloud9: I'm so happy for you that Future Baby is growing and not giving you too much trouble. Enjoy those lentils and spinach...it may not be long until all you can stomach is buttered toast! :winkwink: (I may be speaking from experience here.) :wacko:

TTC--I love Wish's "no paparazzi" assessment of Bellamy's pose. Haha! It's always cute to see what babies are "doing" in utero, once their little body parts can be made out.

Spud--Just having your sister and her not-so-gracious friend stay for an extended time would be hectic enough, but then having all those other people nearby (and probably popping in constantly) would make life feel like a 3-ring circus of activity! Don't be so hard on yourself about exercise & whatever, you've been a ringmaster with no time outside the ring! Give yourself a little time to recover. The stuff your reading sounds really interesting. I know you can do it! (Whatever you decide "it" is.) :thumbup: 

Terri--I love how everyone has taken your matching bras and panties question so seriously. I must say, I chuckled to myself when I read it. I think I own perhaps one matching set, bought years ago & hasn't been worn in years. The bras I wear are not fun at all, with the cup size being so many letters deep into the alphabet! If I wore panties to match, it would be a totally granny situation. Yikes! I do wear a little sexier panties, just to balance it all out. I may coordinate, but don't ever really match. I love that your DH gave you matching sets as a gift, I think it's very sweet (and sexy). GL with your next test!!

Wish--Only a couple days until you have your results and your team can make a plan. Exciting! I don't blame you for not thinking too much about all the what if's, there are too many rabbit holes you can start going down...better to avoid, if possible. (Though sometimes we just can't help ourselves, either.) And good for you for getting back to the gym. What's your favorite type of exercise? I know you do a lot of different things.

Lee-so glad to hear Lily is doing well! And mom is doing well, too, losing the baby weight in three months. Wow! Did you do anything special? Start exercising/running again? I know you were in really good shape prior and during and just had a beach ball belly. Three months is still impressive, though.

Beekay--how are you doing???

MsSunshine--I hope this is your year!

Hi to Lanfear, Rainshiny, Taurus and anyone else I missed! 

AFM--Ugh, sorry it's been so long! I am "fine" and most importantly, Raisin is doing well, so far as we know. I am in the midst of feeling really crappy, sometimes all day long. I wish it was just one time of day sickness! I've thrown up a few times, including last night. Taking my vitamins is hard, brushing my teeth really gets the gag reflex going, and not having food in my stomach causes trouble. It's hard to eat when I just can't find anything appealing. Last night, on my way home from work, having an egg salad sandwich for dinner sounded amazing. As soon as I hard-boiled the eggs, though, it sounded like the most disgusting thing ever. Peanut butter has been helpful, getting me some protein and fat to fill me up. With all the carbs and sugars I've been eating, the candida is back, which is very frustrating. I know I'll probably feel less queasy in a few weeks and will be able to eat more healthy foods and anti-candida ones, so I'm just trying to give myself a break, but it's hard to not feel really guilty about all the crap I'm eating. Snickers bars almost always sound good to me. :dohh: The tiredness has crept in, too, so I have no energy to hop on the computer at night. My new job is busier, of course, so I have little extra time during the day to pop on BnB, either. Those are all my excuses! :blush:

We go in next Friday, 10w2d for a blood test that pulls out fetal dna and analyzes it. It's called "Verifi" and it checks for 6 different syndromes. A little after 11 weeks, I'll have an in-depth exam and a couple ultrasounds, one checking for neck skin-fold thickness (a possible indicator of problems). After having scans at 5, 6, 8 weeks, we now go for a bit without seeing Raisin. The little nugget will look a lot different next time! It's yet to be determined if I will get extra attention since I'm an old lady.

Since my first appt at 5w2d, I have gained at least 3 pounds. They say about 5 lbs during first tri is normal. The weight gain since I started appts that track it isn't too much, but of course I keep adding on the 10 lbs I am up from what I consistently weighed for several years before starting fertility meds. Because of all the weight, my pants are all tight. I tend to wear looser tops to hide the boobs, so I'm doing better on that front, even though I am up a bra size (oh, boy...). I am REALLY hoping that some of it is bloat that will go away when I stop the extra hormones. I get to stop two of the three at 10 weeks, including the PIO shots. That's next week, yay! So that's my long update. Have a great weekend, friends! :flower:


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - someone gave me a great toothbrush tip that has worked out great for me! Try some bubblegum toothpaste (kids). It's so much less repulsive to my tender tastebuds.


----------



## MsRipple

Vonn- So happy to hear that everything is going well for you, despite your terrible morning sickness. I've heard that often subsides around week 12. Are you taking anything like Zofran or the homemade version of Benedictine? My friend swore by Zofran when she had terrible morning sickness. 

Terri, TTC, Wish and Spud - thank you for the good wishes. I am too superstitious to make a ticker before at least hearing a heart beat. I have this idea that by doing things that accept that I am pregnant I someone will tempt fate. It's so silly (my husband just reminded me that there is no correlation between miscarriage and buying a pregnancy book on amazon). Even in whole foods the other day with their super sale on the expensive prenatal vitamins I like, I worried about buying an extra bottle for a two month supply. It's weird, I know. Perhaps some of it is a bit of leftover emotional stress related to ttc? 

I did however take a plunge a buy a Women's March on Washington onesie. My first item of baby clothing purchased. I bought t-shirts for myself and a friend who is coming down to the the march, so that I thought it would be cute to have a shirt for "everyone" who attends. I'm likely going to tell this friend early, so that would be a cute way to do it.

I am having some issues with my husband. He's just being detached. I think some of this is his general non interest in pregnancy and a lesser part is issues about using a donor. This is speculation on my part. I really want him to come for the next ultrasound. I'd have to see if we could reschedule it for a few days earlier so he could attend due to work, but he just seemed so noncommittal, I haven't brought it up.


----------



## Vonn

MsR--sorry you guys are still struggling with this. I have heard a lot of women complain ab men not being super engaged with pregnancy, so even though it's frustrating and a little sad, I don't think it's unusual. You are right that it's a more sensitive issue due to the sperm donor situation. You are doing great to keep this in mind. Try to keep communication open about it so you are stuffing/hiding/covering your emotions too much. I do think it's smart to include DH in any experiences that make pg feel real, like ultrasounds. My DH has enjoyed going, even though his reactions haven't always been as excited as I'd expect, like when we first saw the heartbeat, I was freaking out and he just kinda sat there. I was like, "Do you know what that is?" Weirdo.


----------



## Spudtastic

Vonn - I'm glad to see you on here and that everyone is ok. I know what you mean about tastes and what you can and can't eat. I was a vomiter. I have so many hilarious vomit stories that go along the lines off 'and then I just projectile vomited over the wall and was late for work because I had to clean up' or just the word spinach made me dry wretch. 
Sorry to hear about the Candida back. That was quick. But it's only for a little while. Will you find out gender with the verifi test?

MrsR - I think men find getting excited in pregnancy really tough generally. Woman feel the pregnancy and I think it's a bit alien to men. I know my dh said that it was after our 13 week scan when you see the baby looking like a baby that he felt excited. And then his emotions went back to nerves/terror. He worried about being a dad and a provider so wasn't really showing excitement. Then when babies are born they seem fragile and eat, poo and cry and it's been shown that's it not until the baby starts to get interactive that men get more interested.


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi all! I'm 9 months shy of 35, so I hope you don't mind me joining. DH is 47. So many of the ladies in the ttc forum are in their early 20s and I feel like I'm in a different boat! This is our 10th cycle ttc. Did 3 months of clomid (though I ovulate on my own) to no avail. Had an HSG this cycle before I ovulated and tubes are clear. Had a CP our 3rd month of trying but nothing since. Decided to try natural progesterone cream this month after O. Anyone else use it? 5dpo today.

Babydust to all!


----------



## Vonn

Ask4joy--welcome! I've never done the progesterone cream, but have used progesterone just about every other way possible. Do you know you have a deficiency or are you self treating? No judgment, just curious (I've been in both boats a number of times).

Spud--regarding good vomit stories, my "best" one happened yesterday. I have a fish oil supplement I have been taking for years. It's oil flavored like lemon, which has always tasted like lemon to me, so I've just taken a teaspoon-sized swig every day. I went to do that yesterday and of course all I could taste was fish and I threw it up right on the kitchen floor. Gotta go get some fish oil capsules today! :haha:

Yes, we can find out the baby's sex with the verifi test. Thanks for the reminder, I'd forgotten about that! DH and I have to decide if we want to know. I think we will.


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - I'm so eager to find out what you're having! I'm still so thrilled for you! 

Ask - I've never done the progesterone cream, but after a couple of losses, I was prescribed progesterone suppositories, and this pregnancy took. So, if you want to give it a shot, go for it! 

MsR - I totally get the fear. I don't think I settled in until I could feel her moving constantly. I think others have given great advice about dh. Some men just don't feel it until they can feel the kicks (or even until after birth!). Try not to let it concern you. He'll get there!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks for the replies! I have not been diagnosed with a progesterone deficiency. My OBGyn who has been treating me says she doesn't even test progesterone and said research doesn't pan out regarding progesterone supplementation and decreased miscarriage rate. But what about conception rates? She said if I wanted to try it, it wouldn't hurt. I held off for awhile but finally decided to give it a go this month. I see a RE in a few weeks.


----------



## mikihope

Hi all, Im new to the thread and new to ttc in general despite being a very ripe old 45! DH is 32, and the love of my life. I always wanted children, but I had terrible partners in the past. Even though weve been trying for a short time (about 4 months, or 4 sets of BFNs!), it feels like a very tough journey so far for me due to my advanced maternal age. I have never felt so old in my entire life! I feel like time has run out for me a long time ago, and I feel pretty desperate and alone. DH is very positive and supportive, but I sometimes feel like he doesn't quite understand what I am going through. So here I am joining this thread in the hopes that I can feel less alone in this journey. Hopefully, as time goes on, I can be of help to others as well!

We have only been trying naturally as we have been waiting for an appointment with an RE. We will go for our consultation in 2 days. AF just showed yesterday, and even though this is only the 4th time since trying, it is soul destroying to me as I have never been pregnant. I have never seen two lines on a HPT, and I really doubt that I can ever be pregnant with my own eggs. Due to my age, it looks like we have to consider jumping straight to DE. We feel like we are eager to go down that road, but Im not sure if Ill feel some sort of regret as I never had fertility treatments before.

So CD2 now and going to see an RE in a couple of days. Im excited and afraid!


----------



## Lee37

Hi Ladies, hope your weekend was great. Tks for the comments re the baby weight loss. I believe breast feeding is the reason. I have actually lost an additional 8 lbs from my prebaby weight. 

Vonn - sorry to hear about your morning sickness, its no fun, great sign though!:thumbup: Mine went away and came back again later but the heartburn/reflux was harder for me.

Ms R - TTC is right, men can take a while.
Also sore bbs coming and going away happened to me a lot and I had a totally healthy pregnancy.

TTC - I cant believe how close you are to meeting your little girl! :cloud9:

Welcome to the new gals! :flower:


----------



## MsRipple

Welcome @Ask4Joy and Miki

@Miki- if you really want to get a move on :), you might consider calling your RE today and asking them to order bloods for you to do tomorrow. A lot of the tests that REs do can or should be done on CD 2, 3, or 4. Just a thought if you didn't want to wait til next month. But not necessary of course!

@Joy- sounds like your husband got a sperm analysis as well? I wonder if you guys might just need to do a few rounds of IUI. I'm sure you will got lots of info and advice from the RE

AFM, I am a bit of a mess. I've just been super anxious the last day or so and worried something has gone wrong with the pregnancy in the last day or so, despite everything looking good on Friday. I cried about it a bit this morning. There is no logical reason for this, just emotions. I think transitioning off of Zoloft (on a lowish dose then tapered once I got the positive hpt) may be contributing to this as well.


----------



## MsRipple

Question for you ladies, particularly who have done an early look for a heartbeat using a transvaginal ultrasound. My RE wanted to do a second ultrasound at 7w 1 day - they would hope/expect evidence of a heartbeat. I want my husband to come - in part to involve him, in part bc I'm a terrified crazy lady, but with his travel schedule he can only make it for an ultrasound 2 days earlier - at 6 weeks and 6 days - and only by doing some painful maneuvering on his end which is willing to do for my sake. My RE said no problem, but there is a chance it may be too early to see what they want (assuming a hb?). I guess then I just need to go back?
I guess a few qs:
1- is that first ultrasound a huge deal? Can you actually hear a heart beat or just see it? I'm starting to think maybe i can get his support by phone and save the schedule maneuvering for when its really necessary.
2- is 6w6d likely too early (will ask dr of likelihood tmrw, more curious about experiences and opinions). 

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## TTC74

You can hear it. They will even tell you beats per minute - which might be kind of low that early.

I would anticipate hearing a heartbeat at almost 7 weeks. I would just try not to panic if they don't find one and RE says it's fine. I know that's easier said than done, though!


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, for the welcome and advice MsR! That is a very good idea, but Im quite intimidated by the whole thing and am currently afraid to ask for stuff. I think Ill wait to see how the appointment goes. Im such a scaredy cat about this. DH was actually the one doing the phone calls to the clinic to make the appointment :blush:

:hugs: Im sure your pregnancy is going wonderfully, and its just your emotions playing tricks on you, just like you mentioned.


----------



## Vonn

MsR--you poor thing. I'm sure it's your emotions causing you to question things, but emotional health is as real as physical health. You have a better chance of a hb at the later scan, so you have to weigh the benefit of DH being there compared to the lower chance of hb. Even you are being told it's possibly too early, will it make you doubt even more if there's not a hb yet? That'd be my concern for you. We had a hb at 6w2d. I wasn't expecting it & was shocked. So you could see/hear it at the earlier appt, but in plenty of normal pregnancies it's not detected that early. 

Welcome, mikihope! There's a few of us with donor egg experience, and happy to help if/when it comes to that for you.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Vonn! It's great that there are so many helpful women here, and it's comforting that there are a number of you with donor egg experience.


----------



## beekay

Hello Lovely Ladies :flower:

MrsR - Hope you are feeling better - it is so very easy to get lost in the uncertainty and emotions that early pregnancy bring about. Not sure if you will hear a hb or not at that early stage (it's certainly possible but really nothing to worry about if you don't!). Just seeing the flickering was quite a site when we first went - I didn't even think about not having the actual hb sound! Take care and keep us updated! :hugs:

Vonn - Hope that morning sickness subsides for you soon! I love seeing your ticker progress - still so happy for you :happydance:

Hello mikihop and ask4joy (and any other new people that I've missed!) - welcome! :thumbup:

AFM - Had a 35week ultrasound yesterday - as we all thought that baby-girl was breech and we were anticipating a scheduled C-section. But the very night before the u/s she kept me up almost ALL night with her constant wiggle-dancing.....and.....I guess she decided that this was her night to FLIP! She is now head down - yayyyy! :) 

However, we also found out that she is growing like a WEED!! She is definitely going to be tall like her mama! (I'm 5'10"). She already weighs 7lbs3oz and that puts her in the 97th percentile for weight - yikes! I guess we'll be having additional ultrasounds and perhaps inducing early if she continues to grow so quickly!

Hope you all have a great week :thumbup:


----------



## Vonn

Beekay--good girl, turning for you! Also, as a short former basketball player, I'm jealous of how tall you are. Ha! Terri's tall, too. 

Wish--have you gotten your test results???? I'm impatiently awaiting your next steps!


----------



## Taurus8484

Beekay.....Im 5'10' also and hubby tall too. Both my kids were off the charts.....DS2 came out 8 pound 10


----------



## TTC74

So, I went in last night with contractions. They were registering on the monitor and were coming every six minutes but not causing dilation. So, I'm back home. Apparently, it's called prodromal labor. Very annoying.


----------



## mikihope

So we went for our first RE appointment. I was very anxious beforehand, but I think it went pretty well. 

RE almost couldnt find my right ovary in the transvaginal U/S, I guess because there werent visible follicles in there. There was only one obvious one on my left. I said Hi follicle! when I saw it. Oh well, at least I had one, and I am ovulating and have regular cycles. Sadly, we were told that our chances of conceiving naturally were probably something like 1%. 

Due to the extensive research I had already done, I was prepared for that, and so was DH. So we are probably going to donor egg. Deep inside, we still are hoping for that miracle with my OE, though. Im afraid that I will feel some sort of regret jumping straight to DE because I dont get to try other options with OE due to my age, but I don't think we have any other choice.

DH said that it would be wonderful no matter what, and that he would still be so happy to have a baby with me, even if we had to use both donor sperm (we probably wont need to as his SA was good) and donor egg. He also said that the baby would grow up to be sweet and caring, like me :blush:

So, not the best outcome, but we are still very excited! Not sure what the next step is, but we will be talking to the case manager by the end of this week, I think.


----------



## Spudtastic

mikihope said:


> So we went for our first RE appointment. I was very anxious beforehand, but I think it went pretty well.
> 
> RE almost couldnt find my right ovary in the transvaginal U/S, I guess because there werent visible follicles in there. There was only one obvious one on my left. I said Hi follicle! when I saw it. Oh well, at least I had one, and I am ovulating and have regular cycles. Sadly, we were told that our chances of conceiving naturally were probably something like 1%.
> 
> Due to the extensive research I had already done, I was prepared for that, and so was DH. So we are probably going to donor egg. Deep inside, we still are hoping for that miracle with my OE, though. Im afraid that I will feel some sort of regret jumping straight to DE because I dont get to try other options with OE due to my age, but I don't think we have any other choice.
> 
> DH said that it would be wonderful no matter what, and that he would still be so happy to have a baby with me, even if we had to use both donor sperm (we probably wont need to as his SA was good) and donor egg. He also said that the baby would grow up to be sweet and caring, like me :blush:
> 
> So, not the best outcome, but we are still very excited! Not sure what the next step is, but we will be talking to the case manager by the end of this week, I think.

I'm in love with your husband. He's so sweet.


----------



## terripeachy

Hi to the new ladies. 

A quick hello to everyone else as well. I passed my second licensing exam yesterday (#winningatlife) and I will be going to Vegas to celebrate! Not really. Hee hee. I had this trip planned for a while for my moto. group and I wanted to pass the test before I go off for a week of debauchery and mayhem, so my plan worked! It's nice to be able to control some things. Ha. Anyway, I'll be :ninja: 

And I never bought a flannel shirt but I have been matching my bras. The key is laying them out the night before when I have a moment. 

Oh and speaking of emotions, last night Obama gave his farewell address and I cried when he cried. I'll miss that guy. The best part was when he said 'out of all my accomplishments, being your dad is the greatest.' awww. My heart melted and I still get watery eyes when I think about it. 

Beekay/TTC, hope this next week goes well for you. I'm excited to see these little bugaboos.


----------



## Lanfear333

Hi to all the new ladies.

Terri-I'm going to miss that guy so much, too. I didn't watch because I knew I'd cry the whole damn time. I do every time he or FLOTUS speaks.

Glad to see that all the pregnancies are going well!

Super excited about my upcoming birthday and present from the hubs. I have a tattoo with Jeff's name on it, but I don't like it. I went and had someone look at it and she's drawing me a few designs to cover it. I get to go see them tomorrow, and then am hoping to get an appointment on my birthday.


----------



## MsRipple

Terri- Congrats on passing your exam! Remind me- which series was this? And have fun in Vegas- where are you staying? what are you doing? 

Lanfear-I've put off watching both POTUS and FLOTUS' final speeches for the same reason. 

Beekay- yay for a nice bit healthy nonbreach baby!

TTC74- glad you are not in early labor! Do you need to modify activities at all? 

Miki- Your husband sounds awesome. As Vonn mentioned many of the ladies on this board have gone through the donor egg process and can give some advice. I have had two friends use egg donors and from everything I can see and they have told me, they are thrilled, happy mamas. My husband and I needed to use donor sperm due to a medical issue with him. It was an emotional time for sure (some of the same concerns as egg donation, some different). Also, as for antral follicles, having trouble finding the ovary doesn't necessary mean low follicles. I have an average number of follicles and my ovaries are always hiding on ultrasounds.

Vonn- thank you for your kind words. 

Wish- any updates? 

AFM not much to report. I decided to keep the ultrasound on 7w 1day and go solo. Dr said if all looks good they will do another one around 9 weeks then hopefully release me to OB. Feeling a little less emotionally crazy (just a little, lol). I've been fairly lightheaded with some dizzy spells and started to get some nausea off and on the last few days (none today though- is it weird that I am hoping for some more).


----------



## TTC74

No modified activity level. They just said to stay hydrated to ward off (or at least slow down) the contractions. :shrug:


----------



## Spudtastic

Terri - congrats on the exam. Enjoy your weekend of debauchery. 

Ttc - ugggh those contractions. I'm glad everything is ok though. I love how midwives prescribe water and a lay down for everything. It works though.

I'd never heard if FLOTUS or POTUS before. Not hard to work out though. I'm sad to see them both go. I still can't believe that old orange head got in.

Seren is 1 year old on Monday. She's walking around everywhere.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks for letting me join in, ladies. Reading all of your posts gives me hope! Anxious to see what RE will say in a couple weeks. Need to have all my info faxed over from my OBGyn. Anyone know about success rates of IUI for unexplained infertility? DH has normal SA (13% morph but good count so doc said it shouldn't be a problem) and so far I check out ok too. Don't want to waste money on rounds of IUI if it would be better to go to IVF. 

Speaking of big babies, my niece turned 1 in November and is already wearing a 2T! She was 9.8 lbs when she was born! Both my brother and sister-in-law are tall people. I got the short gene somehow.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks for the welcome, Terri and LanFear!

Spud - Hehe, thanks, he is super sweet. I finally found a great partner, but now we cant have a bio child together. Such is life!

MsR - I hope that you are feeling much better today. Thanks, my husband is really wonderful. Thanks also for sharing your experience with donor sperm (Im so happy for you that you are now pregnant!), and relating how your friends are happy mamas. I never knew that ovaries were so hard to find on ultrasounds! I was consoling myself about my lone follicle by telling myself that at least I had a follicle and apparently 2 ovaries!

AFM - I went to look at the clinics donor registry, and I instantly found a donor that I really liked. Ive heard that it is very hard to find Asian donors, and I would like to find a donor of the same ethnicity as me. I couldnt believe that they had an available donor who is not only Asian, but from South East Asia, where I come from. Shes only 51, whereas Im 59, but Im not holding out hope that I will find an Asian donor as tall as I am.

She seems so sweet and caring (from her answers), shes a nurse, and wants to donate to help infertile couples. But she has not donated before and has never been pregnant. Argh, I dont know! I already sent the clinic email to let them know were interested, as I dont know if we will be able to find anyone that is a better match...


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies... 11dpo and another BFN on a FRER. I swear if one more person gives me unsolicited fertility advice I might punch them. My husband is lecturing me this morning on the power and importance of positive thinking and thinks if I just think positive I'll get pregnant. He knows how upsetting and insulting it is to me when people give me fertility advice yet he's doing the same thing. I know everyone has good intentions but they don't realize that when they do that they are basically implying that you are doing something wrong and that if you just do x,y,z you'll magically fall pregnant. I have a feeling my RE is going to want to do a laparoscopy and check for endo. My OB recommended it but I wasn't ready for that step. I do have some of the symptoms. But wait...if I just think positive, eat yams, drink lemon water, get drunk and relax, get a fertility massage, stop trying so hard and use OPKs I'll get pregnant! (*eye roll*)


----------



## MsRipple

Ask - 11 dpo is still early, but yeah i get your disappointment. After a while I stopped testing early - hated seeing bright white test after bright white test.

Yeah, people are crazy with the advice. I was fortunate not to get too much, although even people inquiring if were having kids would be enough to bring me to tears. Many people who haven't struggled to get pregnant or been close to someone who has struggled have no idea how comments they think are helpful can just pile on stress and grief. I did just get a comment from a super sweet woman who has worked for my mom forever and known me since I was a little girl inquiring if I was pregnant and then telling me mom to tell me to try putting my legs in the air after sex - because that is what finally worked for her after a decade of ttc. My mom laughed and passed this on - I told her I would let our RE know ;).


----------



## Vonn

Terri--congrats on the tests & have a great time in Vegas! I realize I'm a little late to the game on this...

TTC--I hope everything's settled down and Miss Bellamy just chillaxes a little longer!

MsR--so when is 7w1d? I'm having trouble keeping track. :wacko: Reassurance is nice, but nausea and throwing up is not! It's hard to know what to wish for.

Ask4--the thing I always hated about unsolicited advice was the notion that these people really thought I didn't already know/hadn't considered or tried what they were saying. "Um, thanks, but you aren't living this everyday...I tried that a year ago... Dealing with ignorance & insensitivity is just part of the emotional rollercoaster of infertility. Try to remember that most of the time, these people are coming from a place of love and concern. I think they truly don't realize they are being the opposite of helpful. If you are feeling snarky, you could always have a patronizing response, like patting them on the arm and saying, "Oh, bless your heart, isn't that nice of you to suggest," in your most syrupy sweet, I'm-treating-you-like-a-child voice. I've never done that but even typing it was weirdly satisfying. :haha:

Miki--on the Assisted Conception page there is a thread called Inconceiveable and Beyond, which is basically all women who are using/have used donor eggs. I think it's great you already found a donor you connect with. You are right that finding non-white donors is more difficult. Having proven success is reassuring, but all donors have to start at some point. No need to commit immediately, just keep considering.

Wish--whatcha up to?

Spud--have things settled down with all the visitors? How long until you all head to England?

RE: POTUS AND FLOTUS--:cry: sad to see them go, just as others have said. 

AFM--I have felt better the last couple days after having a terrible Wednesday. I felt so bad I had to stay home from work, threw up three times that day. I kept thinking I'd feel better and would be able to get in by my next meeting, but then I'd throw up and go lay down and give it an hour or two. That just kept happening until the work day was done. Thankfully, there's only been one day like that so far. We had an appt about the Verifi (now called Innatal) test, a first tri screening test. I thought they'd have more information on paying for it, but they didn't, so we left without giving my blood sample and I spent a bunch more time on the phone afterwards. Still no solid answers on how much my insurance will cover. Hopefully, someone will get back to me in a few days. The test company said the average people pay out of pocket is like $230. That would be fine, but it's not helpful if my insurance company doesn't cover it at the same rate as is the average. It's rarely simple. :dohh:


----------



## Lee37

TTC - I had early labor at about 36 weeks, was very painful. It settled down after a while but I think that early labor was her dropping as the midwives said she was very low after that. My delivery was fairly quick for a first time Mom so maybe some of the early labor helps!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Vonn and MsR - I like your comebacks! I think I might just use them the next time I receive some "friendly advice". ;)

Question for you ladies - what are your thoughts about alcohol when TTC? As a rule I've abstained during the TWW but will allow myself some drinks before O. I've cut out caffeine almost entirely aside from some green tea here and there (before O). Do you think that hinders my chances?


----------



## TTC74

I think it depends on how much you're drinking. A couple of glasses of wine (or whatever) a couple of times a week is probably fine. I know that heavy drinking can impair fertility though.


----------



## MsRipple

I didn't cut back too much on either. I focused on not drinking too much at one time (more than 2 glasses of wine) and keeping total alcohol consumption to fewer than 5-7 drinks per week (only wine as a matter of taste). I also didn't change my habits much during the tww versus pre-O. And the one cycle that did work for us I definitely had more to drink than usual post-o because it was the holidays. Luckily you don't share a blood supply with baby until 6/7 weeks. 

As for coffee I used to drink 2-3 cups per day. I cut back to 1-2 plus maybe a tea while ttc. I'm still drinking the equivalent of one cup of coffee a day now. 

I definitely think that cutting back on excessive drinking and caffeine is worth doing. Not sure how much the rest matters.

FYI- re green tea. It does interfere with absorption of folate. Something to be mindful of.

Editing to add: Vonn- 7w 1 day ultrasound on Thurs

Also adding - Wish where are you?


----------



## Wish2BMom

HELLO!! omigosh, life has been a whirlwind lately - mostly work-related.

I just caught up on everyone - Vonn, so glad you were able to make it back to the boards! I'm sorry you've been so icky, though #sorrynotsorry b/c it gives ME reassurance, as I'm sure it does you! :friends:

terri - I hope you are still enjoying the hell out of Vegas right now! I had a quick layover there last week, as you know, and I wanted to go out and play. I assume you have some fancy pics of your gorgeous self to show to us?

ttc - glad all is well with Bellamy and you didn't go into early labor! drink and rest, drink and rest. Not long now, Papa Smurf!

beekay - samesies - glad baby girl got into position! It's going to be raining babies soon!

spud - have you recouped from your busy busy holidays? Have you started exercising and working towards that weightloss?

msripple - so glad things are going well for you too! I echo the ladies about DH not being really engaged just yet. As with most of TTC, it's all happening to us so they don't have anything 'real' to cling to just yet. And I'm sure he's still working through his emotions about the DS stuff. He'll come around!

hello to the new ladies! Ugh, I'm so over all of the advice. I think someone recently just said 'just stop trying and BOOM, it'll happen' - she has NO idea what we've been going through, though, and she's younger so I gave her a pass. But in my head, I was like 'you really have no clue and will never have a clue what it's like to struggle to get preg' (she has 2 - not even sure if they were both planned). I sorta feel smug and wiser than other people, I guess, if I'm being completely honest. I feel like it's just so naive to think 'hey, I'll just be positive and I'll get preg'. We all know there is just SO MUCH MORE to it than that and they are the very lucky ones to just get preg so easily. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to be that naive!!! 

yep, I'm one of the DE chicks in these parts - tried for 2.5 yrs on our own, from 37-40 and I have DOR (diminished ovarian reserve), tried IVF quite a few times, were successful the first time but lost it around 7 weeks, had a CP around a year ago and that's been as successful as we could be. So we decided to give DE a shot - going with frozen, we got a lot of 6 eggs, 5 fertilized and we had our first transfer in Nov but it didn't take. So I did a mock trial in Dec for an ERA test (endometrial receptivity assessment) to make sure we're transferring on the most optimal day, or to see if I need one more day of progesterone or maybe one less day. 
Soooooo....got my results back actually around the 5th of the month - they want us to do another mock cycle. They were 80% certain that we should push out by a day but that 20% uncertainty could mean it only has to be pushed out by 12 hrs. So to get to the most optimal time possible, they want to do another mock cycle. SO, dammit, I had to wait until AF arrived (this past Saturday) and start my estrace/baby aspirin AGAIN. We'll figure out which day we're calling Cycle Day 1 and schedule the 21-day biopsy again from there. Another 3 weeks for results after that, then we'll start the next real cycle to transfer the first of my frosties. So probably not starting that until the last week of Feb or something. Guess my race plans will NOT be thwarted by being pregnant. Booooooo....

other than that, I've been working a TON - had to go on a last-minute trip out to CA and then went down to NC to see my family for the first time since last May. Went for the long weekend and just got home yesterday, so I was gone for a week. I may have to go back out to CA for next week as well. 

vonn, I think you asked about my gym preferences - I love my kickboxing classes the best, but I get antsy to get out and run sometimes. My sister is now a fitness trainer and does sessions out of her garage, so we did one while I was down there. She definitely kicked my butt!! I haven't been going as much as I've wanted to b/c of work but I really hope to try to make it even a little more. I should suck it up and just go to the 6am class but even then, if I have to get into the office, I usually LEAVE the house around 7am to avoid traffic. If the class goes until 7am and then I still have to shower and drive an hour, it's too late. Sigh.

anywho - hello to anyone I missed! I wish you all very well and hope to be able to check in sooner than 2 weeks!


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish- was stalking for your results! Glad it sounds like everything is ok but they are being careful to ID exactly the right timing.

Ttc and BK - how are u hanging in there?

I'm trying to cope with the change in White House residents this week- I think I'm trying to bury my head in the sand. It sucks that he has to come to my city. At least we are all sleeping well. I need another activity in my life- maybe I'll try kick boxing!


----------



## Lanfear333

Rain-I'm sorry you have to live right there. I'm struggling right now with plans for the next day. It's my birthday on the 21st, and I couldn't afford to go to the march in DC, so I think I'm going to march in Lansing instead. My governor sucks almost as much as the orange one, and I think he needs to see that we will not tolerate this crap. 

Our house has been sick, it seems, for the last 3 months. It's one thing right after the other. Rand had pink eye this week and Chris had a stomach virus. So far, I've had neither and intend to keep it that way. The stomach virus may have other plans, but I think we're all safe from pink eye now.


----------



## Wish2BMom

do it, rainy!! it's SO FUN!!!

happy upcoming bday, lannie!

in other news, I did find out that my next biopsy will be on Feb 3rd AND I'll be able to hopefully just jump on estrace after that (or stay on progesterone another few days and have a naturally-timed AF as if it were a real cycle and I wasn't jacked up on false hormones). Then start up - so basically, not going on BCP for 3 weeks, having to wait for AF, then start estrace after that - I can just go right into the cycle and we should get the results around the time we'd transfer and we'll either keep it as scheduled or push out a day. BAM! So hopefully PUPO by the end of Feb.


----------



## TTC74

Barring an unexpected early arrival, Bella will be joining us on 2/14!


----------



## Rainshiny

Ttc- valentines baby!!!!

Wish--thanksgiving baby!!! 

Happy birthday Lan and Seren too, right?


----------



## MsRipple

Happy Valentine's day TTC & Bella :)

Wish - so happy your test got some useful results, but argggh the waiting. Don't they know there are people on the internet waiting for you to become pupo and then pregnant ;)?

Rain Shiney- did I miss/forget that were are neighbors in the DC area? I've been ducking inauguration blockades today ....sigh. Lanfear- I'm Going to Women's March here

AFM- have my 7 week ultrasound tomorrow. And while I am feeling generally good about things, wow have I been tied up in knots today about this ultrasound. Please send some positive thoughts my way tonight and tomorrow am.


----------



## mikihope

Vonn- Thank you so much for mentioning the thread. I didnt know that it was for women who have used donor eggs, couldn't tell from the title! Yeah, both my husband and I really connected with her profile as she seems so caring and kind. This is important to us. Its good to know that its not too bad to be a first time donor. Well see if she is still unmatched after my mock cycle.

MsR- Good luck on your ultrasound! I hope all goes well for you :hugs:
My current alcohol consumption is a lot like yours, averaging about a drink a day (wine or beer, but I prefer beer). Ive been feeling so guilty because everyone online seems to have cut out alcohol almost completely.

Wish- Im just starting on this DE journey and its interesting to read about your experience with the mock cycles. Im starting one soon (I hope) after AF arrives before the end of January, and then we get to choose a donor. It will be my first ever time on hormones for fertility treatment, so I dont know what to expect!

TTC- exciting, your baby is almost here!

AFM- we are going full steam ahead with this DE thing. I somehow suddenly turned a corner and became really excited about the prospect of finally being a mom. I told my sister I was going to try DE a few days ago, and she immediately was really happy for me. She said she was excited to have a niece or nephew, and she was already planning to fly over (Shes in my hometown, and its a 17 hour flight to where I am) to help take care of him/her. It was such a relief to let her know, as I haven't even let anyone know that I was trying to conceive, let alone going with donor egg. She was so supportive and cool.Im so happy :cloud9:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ttc - that's wonderful!! The countdown is ON!! hearts and pink and love <3

msripple - right?? sheesh - how inconsiderate to keep these women waiting! :) Good luck at your scan today!! I hope everything looks great and you can see a HB!

miki - that's wonderful!! I told my mom and sister too, that's it. And DH wasn't even happy with me doing that but oh well. We are over that hump. My mom and sister were PSYCHED b/c they know that this should alleviate a lot of the frustration and the chances of getting preg with a 23 yr old egg is MUCH, MUCH better than a 41 yr old one! And don't worry about the hormones - what will be, will be. Actually, the hormones on DE are much better than a regular medicated IVF - you're really just trying to simulate a regular cycle with drugs, while suppressing your own ovulation. If you have any questions at all, just shout!

Well, i have to go back out to CA this Sun-Wed, which will make time fly faster. So I'm fine with it. I get in before the Pats game starts and I'm home before dinner on Wednesday, so that makes me happy.


----------



## MsRipple

Popping in to say we have a heartbeat measuring at 141 bpm!!!! :) Could not hear it but I could see it and they could measure it. 

I also have a smallish hematoma in my uterus (I think she told me what kind but I was so all over the place that I can't remember), which may not be a big deal but could also increase the risk for the pregnancy. I'm waiting for my doctor to call me with his report later today.


----------



## mikihope

Yay, MsR! That's wonderful news! :happydance:

And I hope that your doctor will come back with the news that the small hematoma is nothing to worry about!


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Wish! It's wonderful that your mom and sister are happy for you. It really was such a relief that my sister was so spontaneously happy for me that I don't care what my mom will think. Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure she'll have an issue with it. Oh well, I'm now old enough to be ok with that.

It's good to hear that the hormones on DE are not as bad. I'm willing to suffer, but I'm worried about being unable to work and other silly stuff like that.


----------



## Wish2BMom

nah - you'll be fine! they don't have to stimulate your body to produce as many follicles/eggs as possible for a retrieval like they do in IVF, they just need to mimic a normal cycle. So you'll just be on estrogen, pills usually, which is a very natural hormone for us. Then progesterone, also natural doses, to mimic post-O. The ONLY thing that I've seen with the meds is a little weight gain. My butt and thighs are on their own course right now. I imagine b/c I have more estrogen in my body than I normally kick out and those are the more 'fertility-showing', rounder parts of our bodies.

vonn - i never remarked on the candida being back, that's awful. I thought of you when I was in NC - we went to the Museum of Science in Raleigh the first day I got there b/c they had an exhibit on 'Meet your Microbes' - all about the bacteria and other microbes living on or in our bodies that make up our own ecosystem, and how foods we eat play into that. Things like gut health, mental health, etc all impacted by how much we wash, what we eat, etc. It was so interesting!
How are you feeling?

msripple - CONGRATS on the HB!!!! so exciting! are you going to find out the gender at any point or keep it a surprise? I hope that hematoma is nothing at all and you don't have to worry about that. When is your next scan? I hope DH can go with you this time!

terri - how was Vegas? :hugs:

nothing new here! Been enjoying having the house to ourselves for a bit as my FIL was visiting his new (first and only) grandchild in Vegas this weekend (it's where my BIL lives) and his new daughter-in-law. He'll be back tomorrow. So I've been taking care of the Soph-ster and she's been great. Knock on wood, she hasn't had any accidents in the house, but I keep her on a pretty tight schedule overnight that I don't think my FIL does (he ends up taking care of 1-2 accidents a week). Take her out at 9, set alarm for 1 and take her out again, then set alarm for 6 and feed/take out again. Typically I can go back up to bed after the 1am bathroom break but last night she started to bark and howl - she does that when she has her separate anxiety. So I preemptively set up a blow up mattress in her living room (my FIL's side of the house) and slept on that the rest of the night. 

Who needs kids??


----------



## Ask4joy

Saw my RE today. Was supposed to go in on Tuesday but they had to reschedule me. Was rushing around trying to get all my records faxed over but made it happen!

Summary of the appt:

- Try naturally 2 more months (not technically "infertile" until 1 full year of trying). HSG I had last month could increase fertility. In 2 months will be dx with unexplained infertility if not pregnant.
- Still considered "young" in their eyes. 
- If still not pregnant in 2 months do 3-4 rounds of clomid + IUI. Then IVF.
- 60-70% chance of success with 1 round of IVF.
- symptoms not really indicative of endo and even if I had endo it is probably early stages given my age and surgery wouldn't change my chances much.

He sent in my script for clomid and gave me the semen collection cup and told me it's up to us but he thinks we should try a couple more months. He said he thinks we just haven't gotten lucky yet. I think we will try this cycle and next then start IUI in March if we need to.


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Thats good to know! Putting natural hormones into my body sounds ok to me. The weight gain on the butt and thighs not so much :nope:

Ask- I think its great that you have a plan! Sounds like you had a productive RE appointment.

AFM- We got matched with the donor we wanted :wohoo: We have sent in the signed donor match agreement, but its the weekend and I have yet to pay the first installment. Its moving so fast, sometimes I wonder if Im crazy for moving things forward at this speed. I was surprised when the clinic called to let me know that they were going ahead with the match, as I havent done my mock cycle. I think that they saw how serious we were, and how quickly we got everything moving along. Plus the counselling session went well.

I dont seem to have too many misgivings, which worries me sometimes. Maybe its because my husband is so supportive. In my past daydreams about my life with my child, I never thought of how theyd look or what sex they were. I just imagined things like reading/singing to them, playing ball with them in the park and other outdoors stuff like hiking/cycling, doing fun crafts and science experiments with them, and most of all listening and talking to them, and raising them up to be happy and well adjusted. Since I didnt give much thought to how theyd look or what theyd be good at, maybe letting go of the dream of a genetic child is easier.

AlthoughOnce we had put in the signed agreement, I did worry whether we had chosen the donor wisely. Hopefully thats a normal thing. I did feel excited after that feeling of worry passed


----------



## TTC74

Miki - great news about the match! Hope everything sails through smoothly for you! 

Ask - sounds like a really productive re appointment! Hopefully you'll get your bfp soon!


----------



## MsRipple

Wish- you are one amazing dog mommy! 

Miki- so exciting that you got matched with a donor!!!! Woohoo- so what's the next step? I don't think it's weird that you don't have misgivings. And you may have additional emotions as the process goes on (or you may not), all total normal. Does your RE ask you or DE to speak to a therapist to discuss the process?

Ask- that sounds like a pretty reasonable plan! It does sometimes take up to a year! Fingers crossed for you this cycle.

AFM- the march on washington was amazing!!! A bit of a logistical nightmare, but such positive experience surrounded by amazing people. I am generally pretty ok with crowds but after a few hours packed in I did start to feel a bit lightheaded so I got out of the main crowd for a bit.


----------



## TTC74

I didn't realize you were going MsR. Good for you! I would have loved to go, but I figured neither flying nor marching was in the cards for me right now. So, I followed along with all the pics and videos on FB from the many women I know who did go.


----------



## Lanfear333

So glad to see that you went MrsR! We marched as a family at the Lansing March for my birthday for a little while and I had to fight back tears a couple times. I wore my youngest and my oldest and DH came along, too. 

We also finally went and saw Rogue One. It was good, but I didn't like it as much as I thought I would based on others reviews. It did seem like a rather oddly timed movie, given our current circumstances.

I hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## beekay

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick check-in to let you know that baby-girl will be here earlier than anticipated! Blood pressure has been elevated for a couple of weeks, so my OB has advised that we induce on Friday (at 38 weeks).....so we should have our girl by this weekend!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I think I am excited and terrified in almost equal measure!! :haha:

Baby pics certain to be coming soon :thumbup::baby::thumbup:


----------



## Vonn

Beekay--how thrilling! I can't wait to meet mini-Beekay! Happy and safe delivery to you. :cloud9:

Lanfear--happy belated birthday :thumbup:

MsR--huge congrats on hearing a/seeing a hb!! :cloud9: That's a major hurdle crossed. How did DH react? 

Marchers--good on you all! I love hearing about people who marched. I had to go to a funeral, otherwise I'd a been out there, too. St. Paul had a huge turnout, very inspiring. Terri, they marched from the Cathedral to the Capitol...you are familiar with that route, though by the time you did that, you had already run 25+ miles. :winkwink: 

Miki--congrats on getting a donor match! I think it's great that you guys are ready to do this, many ladies who have donor conception babies say afterwards that they wished they hadn't waited so long, hadn't hemmed and hawed over moving to donor. If you both feel ready, then no reason to wait. :happydance:

Ttc--what a sweet birthday for Bella. :kiss:

Ask4--sounds like a good plan :thumbup:

Terri--Thinking of you & life after all those tests :hugs:

Wish--congrats on your Patriots. They are a winning machine. (Written with a certain amount of jealousy, coming, after all, from a Vikings sorta-fan.) You are a good dog-mommy. Are you tempted to tell FIL about Sophe's lack of accidents on your watch? I hope the time is flying until your next biopsy.

Sorry to anyone I missed!

AFM--It's been awhile, sorry! This little Raisin has got me pooped. Still throwing up a fair amount, though it's now confined to mornings, so I guess it's good that it's predictable. It does make it hard to go work when I just want to crawl back in bed. I'll be twelve weeks on Thursday, which blows my mind. I have two appts tomorrow & will finally do my blood draw for the Innatal/Verifi screening. It will be lovely to see Raisin again, it's been about three weeks, which feels like forever. I think she (both DH and my acupuncturist think girl) will look like a baby now, not a little blob. Can't wait! I've had multiple insurance issues causing me serious headaches. The latest is that the lab my OB office uses for their blood draws bills differently than the OB clinic does, so I needed to get my primary care dr to put in a referral for me to have lab work done by/for my in network OB clinic. Somehow that got figured out almost by accident. In one phone call I asked the OB office receptionist what the name of the lab was so I can get a referral for it and said, "I don't think it has a name. It's just called the lab." It took way more phone calls than it should have to figure that out. ](*,)


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, TTC, MsR and Vonn! Im so excited, I feel like theres hope for my dream of being a mother.

Kudos to the marchers! I wish I went for the local one near me, but I had doc/clinic related stuff to do at the time...

TTC- I hope that all is going really well with you and Bella!

MsR- I hope that you are feeling better and more relaxed these days. Thanks, Im definitely feeling happier, despite my initial misgiving. We spoke with a therapist last week, and she gave us some great resources. Next step is the mock cycle, when AF shows. I have the meds already Its starting to feel like something is really happening!

Vonn- Poor you, I hate feeling nauseous, so I dont envy you. Sounds like its a good sign of a strong pregnancy, though! Yup, I feel so ready, and DH is too. Maybe its a good thing that I was already basically too old for OE when we started on this TTC journey.

AFM- I wish I werent so busy at work all of a sudden. I want to feel more excited about the upcoming cycle (even though its a mock one) instead of stressed out about work stuff.


----------



## terripeachy

Beekay-great news and I guess if she's ready, no sense waiting. Woop Woop. I know you're so ready for this. Can't wait to see pictures. 

MrsR-glad you were able to see the hb. Now did your hubs end up going with you this time or are you going again when he is available?

Wish-your dog tales(tails?) are the cutest. I'm sure she likes having a break from your fil. He should be back soon, huh?

Ttc-how do you feel about a Valentine's baby? Maybe she'll wait one more day so she can get two presents. 

I've been MIA because my younger brother died of a heroin overdose last week. I know some of you knew that he and his family were not in the best place financially, and that is the reason why. We always encouraged him to get a job at a regular store so he could get benefits and stuff, but he couldn't pass a drug test. We just thought he was super lazy. He was constantly getting fired but it was because he was stealing from everyone. It's sad because he's my baby brother for one, he has four stepkids and the three month old will never know him, and he's not a bad guy. He was friendly and funny and tried his best to raise his family. My older sister(BiL) and dad are here and my other family members are coming in today/tonight. 

Anyway, that's the latest here. My dad talked to my SIL and told her he would do everything to help her and her babies including internet, cable, and all the other necessities that she can't afford but needs so the kids can have tablets, watch the news and learn things. My sisters and I will help her and the kids with wants. We also set up a GoFundMe. I thought they were kind of cheesy, but it's a great way to reach out to people that want to help. So, we're rallying. Funeral is tomorrow. Hugs to all.


----------



## TTC74

Terri - I'm so sorry about your brother. Addiction is brutal. I'm an alcoholic (2 years sober) who is involved in the addiction community. Every loss to this disease is a tragedy. 

AFM - I actually don't mind a Valentine's Day baby. It would be different if it were Xmas. I figure for Valentine's Day, you only get gifts from your parents and your significant others. So, it should be easy for her to kick some butt if anyone tries to get stingy. :haha:

Beekay - so excited for you! Can't wait for pics of the LO!


----------



## mikihope

Terri, I'm so sorry for your loss. It is so heartbreaking, and your brother sounds like he was a good guy. It's great that your family is rallying together to get your SiL and their kids get the help that they need. I hope that you and your family are able to stay strong :hugs:


----------



## Lanfear333

Terri-So sorry for your loss. Was wondering why you hadn't posted anything but this makes it very clear. It's good that you and your family are pulling together for the kids. Love and hugs. Unexpected loss is so difficult to deal with. Don't be afraid to find someone to talk to. I know it has helped me.


----------



## Spudtastic

Oh Terri. That is heartbreaking. I'm really sorry for your loss. Addiction is so cruel. Hugs to you and your family. X x


----------



## MsRipple

Terri- I am so sorry about your brother. Addiction is such a cruel, secretive disease. Thinking of you and your family.

Editing to add as I read further back- Good luck Beekay - sending you best wishes as you wait for the little one


----------



## Rainshiny

Terri, there's no words to say how sad I am to hear of your loss. The sh&@heads that sell these drugs are selling potent, toxic versions that are causing an epidemic of drug overdoses. It's just a tragedy. No one deserves to go through this. Especially you, my dear friend.


----------



## Rainshiny

Ms R- I thought maybe u said something referencing D.C.! We four went near the rally but didn't get caught up in the big crowd. Dd wanted to toddle with the flow of people on the sidewalk. Ds was a little overwhelmed. It was amazing to be there. Now we have to figure out what's next.

Ask- that sounds like a great plan! Are u using opks or temping?

Mikki - congrats on the donor!! So exciting!!

Beekay-- do u have people coming to help? Is everything ready? You'll be a great mom!!


----------



## Vonn

Terri--This is just so tragic. I'm so sorry for your family's loss. Thinking of you today, I'm sure it was a tough one with the funeral. It's got to be really hard to see those kids struggle. That's great that your family is going to help support them. I'm sure your SiL is extremely grateful. :hugs:

AFM--the ultrasound screening came back normal; baby had the right amount of fluid at the back of the neck & nasal bone looked good. Yay! And DH was relieved that there were not six legs or two heads (he had some pretty irrational fears). We even got to see our little raisin stretching and kicking his/her legs around. It was pretty sweet! Now we wait for the blood screening results, which should come back in 1-2 weeks. Those will hopefully provide us with additional reassurance. Please, no positives or false positives. So long as those results are good, we will probably start telling people. 

In other news, my 35 yr old sister had egg retrieval today for IVF. They'd done 8 IUIs (6 or 7 with femara) previously. At monitoring appts, they were measuring about 10-12 follicles, but 19 were retrieved! Most of those extra ones probably won't be mature, but DANG, 19 is a lot. I'm so nervous to hear the fertilization report tomorrow. They are doing CCS testing, so they will only test those that make it to blastocyst. It's so nerve-wracking! :wacko:


----------



## Spudtastic

Beekay - I hope it all goes smoothly for you this weekend. I look forward to seeing photos of your baby.


----------



## Lee37

So sorry Terri :cry: Thinking of you and the family :hugs:

Vonn - glad all is going great! :happydance:

Yay beekay,wishing you and baby a safe delivery, cant wait for pics :baby:


----------



## Neener

Terri - so very sorry for your loss. My heart aches for you and your family.
Hugs and thoughts for you during your difficult time.


----------



## mikihope

Rain- Thanks, I'm really excited!

Beekay- All the best and may your delivery be a smooth one!


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri :hugs: my friend

beekay - so exciting!! today, right??

vonn - that's so great all came back normal!!! WOO!! and your sister - jelly over here of her egg retrieval numbers!

miki - congrats on the donor! are you doing a fresh or frozen cycle? 

ask - sounds like a great plan! you are 'young', I promise!! :) hopefully it's as the doc says and you just haven't gotten lucky yet.

I'm a little overwhelmed at work, whereas it's 2:36 and I haven't done squat yet today. So I'm going to get back to that. Good catching up on everyone's posts!

nothing going on here - all tests came back normal yesterday for lining and estrogen level check, and i'll be doing biopsy #2 next Friday. Then hopefully and finally starting the next FET. I can't even get excited about it yet.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Wish! I'm doing a fresh cycle. Well, that is, if we can proceed... I got a call at work towards the end of the day telling me that I need to get the chicken pox vaccination done. I didn't know I wasn't immune! Looking online, I saw that it could result in a delay of 4 months :cry: I'm waiting for the clinic to confirm the timelines for when I can get the cycle started.

Good luck with your biopsy:hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks everyone. It's been a long week. The funeral was beautiful. I wish my brother knew how much he was loved. Waahhh. There were tributes and music and a wonderful, catered meal afterwards. Now we take care of those babies. My dad had really stepped up. He told us to expose them to add much as we can and he'll for the bill if need be. He sees how advanced my sister's kids are, who are mostly younger than Lee's kids so he feels bad and doesn't want them to be so far behind educationally because of their environment/parents. This will be a blessing to all of us. 

Beekay-good luck this weekend. 

Vonn-I'm so happy you're results were great. Those two headed babies are so common these days that I'm glad your husband's fears were allayed. :winkwink:

Hope the rest of you have a great weekend. I can finally take it easy today. Sigh.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--you are amazing for seeing the blessing in a tragedy. You're the best. 

Wish--hope you get to relax over the weekend after so much work travel and general hecticness (don't think that's a word...). And only one week til biopsy, then the countdown can start in earnest! 

Miki--It may be totally fine to just push back the whole process until your body is ready as it would be nice to do a fresh cycle. The only thing that would concern me is the donor. You know you will have all your ducks in a row when the time comes, but something could happen with the donor. She moves away, changes her mind, gets pg accidentally, etc. It would be good to check what the consequences are for her if she backs out, depending on what the contract says (if they would even have her under contract until you can commit). You know our situation. I didn't even mention that one option for us was to wait altogether and try to do a fresh cycle with that donor when I was ready. The clinic wouldn't/couldn't guarantee that the donor would still be interested/available and that felt way too risky, esp since we'd had three previous donors fall through. It was very reassuring to have those embryos waiting for us, one less thing to worry about. There's no one right answer, just wanted to share our decision process. You and DH have to do what's best in your situation. Good luck deciding!


----------



## TTC74

TMI alert - I'm having my bloody show. I feel like I'm on labor watch now!


----------



## Vonn

TTC--I don't know what that is, but it sounds scary! Little miss will be here soon!

AFM--forgot to mention that my sister had only 3 eggs fertilize out of 15 mature. She is devastated and feels very unsure that they will have any that make it to blastocyst and then test chromosomally normal. I'm trying to be positive for her, but I'm nervous, too. She's my baby sister and it's so hard to see her so upset.


----------



## mikihope

Vonn- Thank you for sharing your experience, hearing these stories does help calm me down and make better decisions. I would like a fresh cycle, as at this age I just feel like my time has run out and I dont really want to be taking chances. I am indeed afraid that the donor may not be around if I have to wait for too long. So much to think about Wow, I cant imagine how upsetting it was for you to have 3 donors fall through! Im already stressing out about this one.

Oh, and I hope for 3 great blasts for your sister!

Terri, that must have been so painful, but it sounds like it was also beautiful to see the outpouring of love for your brother. Youre so strong :hugs:

Wish- I hate to say it, but maybe having work to do is a blessing. The week will be over before you know it!

TTC- Are you doing ok? Sounds like your baby is eager to meet you!

AFM- The nurse got back to me and said that it is possible that I only need to wait one month after the 2nd (booster) shot. So that would make it a 2 month wait, and not 4 months. She has to confirm this with the RE. Am waiting with bated breath


----------



## terripeachy

Beekay- I'm so excited for you to check in! Enjoy that little bundle. 

Ttc-I think tmi was an understatement. Ha! That does sound scary but I guess it's good, right?

Vonn- I feel sad for your sister too but at least three fertilized. It could be 0, so yes, we wait. This process is so emotional. 

Miki-a two month wait is much easier than four months. Welcome to the waiting game. I agree with Vonn in that it's best to be as healthy and in the best position for yourself before spending a ton of $ and then having something happen. Waiting isn't the worst thing to happen. And if you end up having to choose another donor, so be it. You'll get that baby soon. Fxfx. 

I went to a fashion show yesterday. I didn't think I had plans and then I checked my calendar. It was pretty cool. Most of the fashions were summery tank tops and such, but I got to try on some of the looks. Thank goodness for my matching bra/panty sets (ha ha). The other women were jelly that I have long legs and am thin, so most of the stuff looked good on me, but a lot of it wasn't really my non-descript style. I bought two sleeveless tank blouses for spring/summer that I can wear under my suits or wear to a happy hour afterwards. Meh.


----------



## gingmg

Terri- I don't know if you will remember me, I was on the acupuncture thread a few years ago. Saw this thread and scrolled through, I am so sorry to read of the loss of your brother. I can't imagine how you are feeling. Just wanted to send massive hugs and condolences to you and your family. I'm so sorry.


----------



## terripeachy

Hi gingmg, yes I remember you. :hugs: Thank you so much. I believe that God doesn't make mistakes and He knows what's best for everyone so if he needed my brother in heaven, or my mom was missing him and wanted her baby boy, so be it. They're happy, so I am too. Life goes on, ya know? 

I never left bnb. Ha ha. I'm hooked and always keeping up with old friends. I snuck a peek at your spoiler too. Exciting times ahead.


----------



## mikihope

Terri- Wow, youre truly a strong woman. What a beautiful way of looking at things in such a trying time for you and your family. Hugs to you all. And thanks for your support! So true, 2 months is better than 4. I really hope they get back to me with the good news that the delay is a mere 2 months. DH and I really like the donor because of various reasons, and now I found out that shes not too far from my height (she's 5 ft 5 to my 5 ft 9) and she has donated once before and had a decent yield (no news on pregnancy as the couple froze the embryos at the time). So I keep feeling that it would be a great loss to have to move on! I agree, though, that it will work out if I have to choose another.

AFM- AF showed today, a day earlier than I expected. So thats great news for me. I now feel like Im moving forward, and I take the estradiol pills starting tomorrow. Yay, my first med on this journey!


----------



## Wish2BMom

first off - terri - my goodness, you are an angel here on earth. The way you're looking at things...I am amazed. I'm not shocked, b/c that's how you roll, but just in awe. 
Your fashion show sounds really fun and yes, I'd be one of those jelly women b/c estrace has attacked my thighs. Though to be fair, I've barely worked out in the past few months. 

miki - ahhh, I had the SAME setback a couple years ago! Right before I was going to start IVF! And yep, I was able to just wait 2 months instead of 4. I hope it's the same for you. And don't worry, as much of a bummer as it would be to lose this selection of a donor, you'll get another one. What will be, will be. And we're here for you to throw pillows at when you run into those annoyances!! :)
That's another one of the reasons we went frozen - no one can back out!! :haha:
and you're right about work - things have been going by really quickly lately.

ttc - what does THAT mean??? I hope baby Bella is ok!

beekay - do you have your gorgeous baby in your arms? <3

vonn - are you guys thinking of names yet? I forget - are you going to find out the gender? I think you're a planner, so I'd assume so. I'm also sad for your sister - that's a lot of hope to have up for 15 and then be let down to 3. And your position knowing all too well how much all of that hurts, esp the rest of the attrition after this. :(

Oh! We (my FIL, but the house) got another new dog yesterday - a rescue 2-yr old German Shepherd from a place in TN called 'Imminent Danger German Shepherd Rescue' - they have shepherds who come from awful backgrounds or as strays, fix them up and adopt them out. Our little Phoenix was put through the wringer his first 18 months here on earth - lit on fire (?!?!?), carved up - 1/2 of an ear gone, the other is notched up, 1/2 his tail gone, and who knows what happened to his toes but they are gnarly. I cannot even believe there are humans that walk the earth that could do this to a living being. However, he is the HAPPIEST puppy in the world right now. Sophie, on the other hand, isn't psyched. But we're hoping she comes around and sees him for the buddy/comrade we got him for.


----------



## TTC74

It's basically the loss of the mucous plug that keeps the cervix closed throughout pregnancy. It means my cervix is starting to dilate and efface. So, it's definitely a good thing! Bella is doing great. I'm just counting down the days until the 14th and wondering if we'll even get that far before she makes her arrival!


----------



## MsRipple

Terri- Agree that you have such an amazing way at looking at these things. I'm sure your brother must have known how much he was loved with such an amazing family.
I'll admit to some jealousy on your ability to model clothes. At my best, the most clothes-horse body I had was slightly chubby runner :). 

Wish and Miki- getting excited as both of your cycles get closer! 

Wish- I so admire your work with dogs. It's amazing that a German Shepherd that has been abused can still be a good companion to humans. I'd really like to get a dog again. Is it weird that I think now might be a good time?

TTC- good luck!!!

Beekay- any news?

AFM I'm just cruising along, alternating between feeling somewhat ill and, when not ill, worrying a bit as to why I feel better! Ah, anxiety, my constant friend. 8 weeks 5 days today. Going in for an OB's appointment on Thursday. If all looks good, we will tell our parents about the pregnancy. 
I'm also doing reasonably well on food and exercise. Been exercising most days except those when I feel extreme fatigue. I have been tracking food and have only gained half a pound despite feeling quite a bit of bloat. My eating probably could be better, but I'm finding it hard to always eat the "best" foods when feeling extremely hungry or nauseous. So overall I think things are good.


----------



## mikihope

Wish, I cant believe that you had the same setback! I was blaming myself for being the rare person who had to get the chicken pox vaccine done. You must have been so frustrated too. Anyhoo they have told me I can wait 2 months, so Im happy again:happydance: Thanks for the support. I really appreciate the pillows, what a lovely visual.

Haha, how true, frozen is more reliable that way. Guess those frosties cant run away. :wohoo:
Well, now it looks like you not only have work but a young doggie to occupy your mind! I love German Shepherds, I had a super sweet one when I was a teen. It breaks my heart to read what happened to Phoenix. Its so sad that people (they dont deserve to be called that) can be so cruel to helpless animals.

MsR- Thanks! Im getting excited again. Im so glad that things are going well (except for your anxiety, poor you!) now. Kudos to you for exercising most days, that takes dedication. Heres hoping that your appointment on Thursday goes great!

TTC- Ah, I see. Im glad that its a good thing! I cant wait to hear the good news about Bellas arrival. 

AFM- Its kind of exciting to me that Ive started the estradiol, even if its for a mock cycle. Im on the pill type, 3 times a day. Im interested to see what happens, but Im dreading side effects!


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - oh! you reminded me to go get my pills. I really haven't noticed any side effects from it, I hope you don't either! I don't think I've asked - why are you doing a mock cycle first? I'm doing one (my 2nd one...grr I love waiting) b/c I am doing an ERA test - endometrial receptivity analysis - to make sure that we are transferring these precious embies on the most receptive day.

ttc - thank you for explaining! was it messy?? :blush: I literally know nothing about that whole end of the process. Good luck! I hope we get to see Miss Bella soon!!

msripple - I'm so glad you're feeling normally bad! :) Can't wait for your next appt updates! DH can go this time, yes? Is he coming around anymore?
I don't know about 'working' with the dogs, but thank you so much. I think it's funny you said now is a good time to get a dog - those hormones are talkin'!! :)
Great job on the exercising!

I started indoor softball last night and we had a doubleheader. I couldn't have been more clumsy and awkward - you play with a somewhat squishy ball, on indoor turf with the rubber pellets embedded in it, in a tight space, with netting on the ceiling and all around. That ball, when hit, was doing its own thing! And I'm not entirely graceful in normal circumstances - I slammed into the concrete wall over-running first and bruised my hand, I tripped another time trying to slow down after running to first and fell, and then trying to field the ball (I'm a pitcher), the bounces off the ceiling and floor were crazy so it was hard to look like I had any sort of skill. Oh, and I'm 41 and haven't played in 4 yrs! :dohh:

vonn - how are you doing? anything new there?

beekay - thinking about you!

everyone else :wave: I hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## mikihope

Haha, Wish, that softball game sounds like it was super fun. I hope you don't feel too battered from your falls!

I'm not sure if I feel any side effects from the estradiol, but I seem to have lost my appetite. This morning, I sat down and opened the bottle, but all of a sudden I couldn't remember if I took and ate a pill from it! I decided to count those little pills, thinking I could see how many had been eaten from the supposedly 90 that were dispensed. I counted 96! So I just took one in case.

Wow, I hope the ERA test yields great results for you. It's amazing to me what they can do. My mock cycle is much more boring... they just put me on the estradiol pills and then they measure estrogen levels and the lining at various points, as well as doing a saline sonogram and a mock transfer. The clinic requires this for all donor recipients.

Oh, I got my Rubella and Chicken pox vaccines today! They say the transfer can take place 2 months from now. Feels like things are moving forward again...


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's great miki - at least you're able to continue doing SOMETHING while you wait (your mock cycle) so it'll really only feel like a little waiting.

TTC - any updates??

terri - are you still running? any cool races this year?


----------



## TTC74

Bella is about 6.5 lbs with a week and a half to go! Dr thinks she'll be 7-7.5 lbs at birth.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-i hate to say this but I was dying laughing at your softball story. You crack me up. Hope you're not super store from all that falling and such. Good for you for playing an active sport. 

Miki-yeah on keeping things moving. The worst is when you're just waiting with nothing else to do. 

Beekay-:hugs: hope things are going great. 

No races for me anytime soon. I have been such a lazy bum but it's because of the cold weather and dark nights. Maybe in the spring I'll feel like running again. In the meantime, I'm busy doing other work related stuff and moto. stuff. A lady at my work just found out she is having a baby girl. She didn't tell.me so I haven't had today anything. I saw her belly poking out a little but maybe I'll catch her in the bathroom one day and say congrats. A lot of the younger new hires are having kids too. Meh. Hee hee.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Wish and Terri, it does feel good to be doing something. Plus it's the first time I've done any sort of cycle, so I'm excited even if it's a little mock one.

I'm feeling inspired by you both to get more active again. I want to be able to run like I used to (badly, but better than now) before the crash. I still can't climb stairs properly as I have a very bad knee. But I can jog slowly, so no more excuses!

TTC- That's great! Almost time for Bella to show her little self!


----------



## TTC74

Miki - I'm glad you don't have to wait 4 months. You'll be PUPO before you know it!


----------



## MsRipple

TTC- you are getting so close!

Wish/Miki- so glad things are moving forward so efficiently for both of you!

Terri- am I right you are in NYC? The NYC Half was my first and one of my favorite halfs. As a former Brooklynite I always thought I would prefer the Brooklyn half, but due to the time of year and the long stretch of open road, I never did :). I would like more than anything to get back into running. Although I have to wait I am still doing a few jogging intervals and trying to get mileage in by walking with sparse jogging intervals!

Vonn/Beekay- any updates?

I had my first OB appointment yesterday and it went really well. I could hear the baby's heartbeat for the first time, which was cool! I almost wish I had a recording so I could hear it again :). Everything is measuring where it should be. The first time they measured the heartbeat it was 139bpm, which seemed to slow to me. But doc said it varies quite a bit and is in normal range. They measured again and it was 169 bpm. The standard exam stuff all came up as normal. Next stop is to do the NT scan and genetic risk blood tests.

DH could not come, but I knew that. It's impossible for him to come to anything except for potentially very late Friday afternoon appointments. It's ok with me. I am hoping I can do maybe the NT Scan on a Saturday and he could do that with me, but I'm not sure if that's possible. I can tell this is definitely getting a bit more real for him - I even caught him researching baby safety related items!


----------



## Four2Five

Hi ladies! I'm a newbie here :) Just posted an into on the main board but wanted to say hello!! Let's Go February BFP's &#10084;


----------



## terripeachy

MrsR- I'm in Baltimore. I don't know about a NY race. They seem so crowded. I'm not thinking about any though, so it doesn't really matter. Ha ha. Aww I'm so happy you heard the heartbeat. I bet that was amazing. I'm sure you had your phone. Maybe next time they will let you videotape the screen so your hubs can see the heart beating. I never got that far when I was pregnant for a week (ugh) or whatever it was. 

Vonn-check in when you can please. 

Miki-you're smart for jumping right in. Good thing you have us to tell you to go big or go home. Hee hee. That's all experience. 

Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## MsRipple

Terri- Hmmm, I don't know what I was thinking! But of course Baltimore makes more sense given your road trips down to VA! I'm so sorry to hear about your experience. This is one of those questions that you should just ignore if you don't want to answer (well, I guess that's all questions), but please also tell me if I am being intrusive- are you guys thinking of pursuing options or are you headed down a different path?


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello ladies!

terri - :haha: that story was purely for enjoyment so I'm glad you got that out of it! Next game is this coming Monday so we'll see what pitfalls happen then. Turns out one of the other girls (lots younger than me, so :tease:) ended up with soft tissue damage in her ACL from overrunning first base and locking up her knee or something. So it wasn't just me!
I'm with you on the winter hibernation. Work isn't allowing me to do anything other than work, it's so insane. So I can't break away midday to workout there. The ONLY time I possibly could is the 6am classes but I like sleep. And if I have to go down into the office, I can't even make those classes and get into the office on time. Soooo...looks like I'll have to stick with my new One-Smoothie-a-Day diet and just eat better. I've lost a couple of pounds since I started that a week ago. 

miki - 'the crash'??? thrown in so delicately! did I miss this story? what happened??

msripple - so wonderful you got to hear the HB!! :) I forget - are you going to find out the gender? I'm so happy to read that DH is starting to get into it too. I just read a story in People about a couple that did IUI and ended up with quints!!! How in the world???

vonn - hoping you're just as busy as I've been and all is good in your world :hugs:

ttc - not long now, Papa Smurf!

four - welcome! what's your story, morning glory?

afm - had my biopsy yesterday and it was fine. Painful but I had all my 'girls' in there with me - my blood nurse that I LOVE gave me a hand if I needed to squeeze it, and the office manager who is finally back from her own maternity leave kept me talking while the doc went in and did the quick aspiration. I love them all dearly at this point - blood nurse (Brenda) and office manager (Sarah) and I were all in there before the doc (me pantsless, mind you) chatting away and laughing our butts off b/c of this horrid procedure and the doc comes in and is like 'All i can hear is laughing down the hall!'
So all went fine, quickly, and the doc was down with starting the FET cycle right away instead of going on BCP while waiting for the results. So for the next 8 days (the rest of my 'luteal' phase), I'll downgrade from the PIO shots to Crinone and mimic a real LP, get AF and on Day 1 of AF, I'll start the estrace for the FET cycle. Then when we get the results in about 3 weeks, we'll adjust the transfer date as needed. Boom, done. So transfer should still be around early March, I'd guess.


----------



## Vonn

MsR--I'm so glad to hear everything is progressing perfectly. Hearing the hb is super cool. I love that your DH is researching baby safety, very sweet. 

Miki--I hope all goes smoothly with the mock cycle. I had to do one, too, just to check that the estradiol does it's job the way they expect. You get to take yours orally? Lucky duck. I had to take the green pills as vaginal suppositories. Very strange results, if ya know what I mean.

Wish--biopsy yesterday?? As for your indoor softball, that sounds pretty fun, but it reminded me of high school softball early in the spring season when we had to be in the gym. (In Minn, spring can come pretty dang late.) I was always terrified because we were using regular softballs and they ricocheted off the walls all over the place and people got hit. 

Terri--Everyone, I can vouch for Terri's long legs! My short self was def a little jelly :winkwink: 

Gingmg--Congrats!! I'm thrilled -- H&H 9 mo to you!

TTC--we are on Bella watch.

Beekay--are you on :cloud9: with your new baby :pink:? 

AFM--goodness, it is hard for me to get on here during the week. Work is just too busy and I have no energy to get online once I get home. Weekends are much easier for me! I threw up a couple times this week, including once in my bed. Luckily, it was before DH got home from work, so I didn't horrify anyone other than myself! 

We got our genetic screening results on Thursday and everything came back normal. Woohoo! That felt really good, esp for DH, who was more nervous than I was about it. We also found out the gender. I'll share, but first I want to know what you ladies guess! :winkwink:

On a sadder note, my sister had zero embryos make it to blastocyst, after starting with 15 mature eggs. One of the three that fertilized made it to day three, but that was as far as any of them got. She called me as soon as she got the news and was completely hysterical, couldn't even talk. It was so upsetting. And of course, there are no words. She was scared to call her DH because he was at work and she knew he'd be so upset. The Dr was able to get them in the next morning before she headed out of town, so that was nice. The first thing she said was, "Well, I certainly wasn't expecting us to be in this situation," because the stimming and retrieval had gone so well and they seemed like a "slam dunk" case. Long story short, they think there's a little bit of a sperm problem and a bit of an egg problem, too. They decided to change up the protocol and try it again. Last protocol was pretty standard, this one is "the kitchen sink."

Even more drama because I told my parents I thought they should have a better idea of what happens in the IVF process. They did not take that very well, were very upset (my mom said she was "devastated" :dohh:). I was shocked at their over reaction. It wasn't like I was saying that I think they don't love or support us (and I told them that multiple times). I just feel like it's their second child to go through all this, why wouldn't they want to understand what is actually happening? Their cluelessness comes off like an insult, like they think it's not that big of a deal. (Alert: It's a huge deal. It takes over your life.) We've been pretty open with them and told them not to be afraid to talk to us about it (me especially, because, as you can see, I'm quite the blabbermouth), but after awhile, always having to be the one offering information to people who seem to have no clue about what's happening gets old. I'd just had enough and had to say something. I was annoyed but also felt I brought it up in a sensitive way & wasn't mean to them about it, so I was thrown off by how poorly they reacted. I have to remember they are of the generation where people don't communicate honestly because it could result in recognizing an area of conflict. Heaven forbid we be open about something when being passive-aggressive could get the point across. Excuse the sarcasm. :wacko:

Whew. Thanks for letting me get all that off my chest! 

Anyone got fun super bowl plans?


----------



## Wish2BMom

well done on kicking your folks in the butt on this, vonn! I'm so proud of you! You can't just make cookies for people who are going through tough times and hope that helps (analogy, not saying that your mom just makes you cookies!). I thought it was really cool that my Mom starting doing her own research when she found out what we were doing - she know has quite a sense of what we're striving for, what each step of the process means, and is with me on 'ok, the BFP is JUST step 1' (well....really step 3484 but who's counting all the pre-steps?? :haha:).
I'm so sad for your sister - it's even that much worse when you do everything by the book, you get great egg retrieval results like that and it can still not get you to the next proper step as it 'should' be. She will grow that next layer of thick skin and go into the next round with more experience and adjusted expectations now. I'm glad they are doing the 'kitchen sink' in the next round.

hmmmm....what are you having??? I think....man, i'm on the fence on this one. And I've been 100% incorrect in my last few guesses so my first thought was girl, so it must be a boy!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--you posted while I was writing my novel... I'm glad the biospy went "well" and that you can keep things moving. I'm sure everyone loves you at your clinic, you've got such a warm and funny personality! YOU were probably making Brenda and Sarah laugh while pantsless and waiting for your painful procedure to take place. Also, forgot to say congrats on the new doggie, it's so good of your family to give needy animals like Phoenix and Sophie the love they deserve. Excited about the Patriots?


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi ladies......it's been awhile.....

Peachy - so sorry to hear of your loss hun xx

Vonn - cant believe your 13 weeks already!!!!! Wow thats gone fast....Im guessing boy

Ripple - congrats

Wish - best of luck

Sorry can't remember everyone else and cant go back on my phone.....thinking of you all xx


----------



## wantingagirl

I don't know if it's far too late to join on here? 

Nearly 36 and ttc my #4 with not much luck at all waiting for my rainbow!


----------



## MsRipple

Wish- so excited that you are moving forward- February is such a short month and March is just around the corner. It is so lovely that you had all of your nurses for support. 

Vonn- I am guessing girl! Based on the morning sickness. 

I'm so sorry about your sister's cycle. As for your parents, do you think they are just the type who don't really ask questions? I know my dad is like that - very supportive but laid back. Kind and offered financial help when I told him about husband's medical issues, but has never once brought the issue up himself. My mom on the other hand has tons of questions. Which can be engaging but also a bit annoying. She has spent so much time in the last 6 or so months wondering that they do IUIs the day of ovulation because she has always heard that its important for sperm to already be there when you ovulate. I swear we have discussed the same issue multiple times. So much so that when I told her I was pregnant today she was excited and then immediately asked a question about why they only inseminate once per month.....I'm not totally sure what my point is, just maybe different strokes for different folks?

Four and Wanting- Welcome!


----------



## mikihope

Wow, exciting, this thread has gotten very active! Hi Four and Wanting! :wave: 

Thanks, TTC. I'm looking forward to finally being PUPO! Hope you&#8217;re doing well&#8230; it&#8217;s almost time!

MsR- Wow, I&#8217;m so happy for you! Strong heartbeat and good measurements. You must be over the moon! Too bad DH couldn&#8217;t be there, but it&#8217;s cute that he&#8217;s already researching baby safety items.

Terri- Hehe, so true. It certainly helped me a huge amount to read everyone&#8217;s stories and to see and feel the support. I went from being doubtful and afraid to really excited to embark on this journey.

Wish- I was about to ask about your biopsy! Sounds like it went very well, and it&#8217;s so lovely that you had the nurse and office manager there to help you through it. You are so brave. Such great news, early March will be here soon! I can only do the booster shot at the end of Feb, so earliest transfer for me will probably be at the beginning of April.

Oh, I think I may have related the crash story on another thread. It was a cycling accident. I used to do a lot of road cycling, and was quite into triathlons (except that I suck at the running leg). Anyway, I ended up bedridden after a horrible cycling crash on the road last May. I was on my road bike going downhill at high speed, and this cyclist in front turned suddenly into my path. I broke my elbow (of my dominant arm) into two, and my pelvis in three places! It was a horrible time in my life. I was in a wheelchair and in so much pain for so long, but I stubbornly forced myself to move and do massive amounts of rehab, and I made ridiculous progress. I remember dreading going to bed for the first 3 months because my whole body was wracked with pain. Anyway, I was lucky that my body bounced back and I&#8217;m now even trying to get pregnant at this advanced maternal age! 

Vonn- Thanks, I&#8217;m hoping it goes smoothly too! Seems like they do the mock cycle for the same reason at my clinic too. Yeah, I get to eat the pills rather than insert them up the&#8230; ahem. Ah, so I&#8217;m guessing you got all colorful down there? Seems difficult to do as well.
Poor you, I hope you feel better soon. But then, I guess it&#8217;s a &#8220;good&#8221; thing that you are feeling morning sickness. Sorry for wishing that miserable feeling on you!

AFM- I had the saline sonogram and mock transfer done on cycle day 6. The mock transfer went well, but my uterus didn&#8217;t seem happy with the saline introduction bit, as I experienced a few painful cramps. I thought it was supposed to be painless! Other than that, it felt pretty good. The lining was 6.9 mm and triple striped, and my estrogen level was good (no idea what it was, though). So it looks like the pills are working, I guess. I have never done this before, so I can&#8217;t tell! Still, I was pleased that all I have to do right now is to continue taking those pills 3x a day. Then I go for the day 12 check on Thursday... slowly moving forward...


----------



## terripeachy

My guess is a boy. Your husband will be so happy. Sorry to hear about your sister. Her story is my story. Your parents probably just don't know what to say, so cut them some slack. People don't understand when they don't have to, so it can be difficult. 

My dad swears he didn't know about my brother and his drug use but we figured my mom told him. Maybe he was in denial X years ago. We can't ask my mom at this point, so who knows? My sisters and I didn't think it was our job to tell him so he's kind of mad at us. I don't know what else to say to him. What's done is done and now he knows. 

MrsR-my next step is stalking you guys. I went through the kitchen sink several times and it didn't work. My husband was excited on the outside but he couldn't get it together physically (I'll leave it at that), and I felt like I was doing everything without him so I made the decision to stop. It's expensive and I saw where my future was headed so that was the end of the road for us. He still thinks it can happen. You can ask me anything anytime. I'm sure it seems weird that I come on here almost every day and just chit chat, but I have taken a liking to many of you so I keep coming back. :rofl: I've been on here since about August 2013 so it's been a while. 

Wish2-glad everything went well and you get to start right away. Can you show a pic of Phoenix?

We have had a superbowl party the past few years but I'm really not excited about this game. We're making chili and my neighbor will probably stop by but that's it for this year. I'm tired and have no desire to cook and entertain this year. We'll watch and I'll cheer for my fantasy players (Edelman, Freeman) but that's the extent of it. This :jo: is really feeling her age this weekend for some reason. after a moment of thought I realize it's probably because I can't stop reading the news and stupid tweets from our stupid president and I think it's wearing me down. Ill have to stop getting news updates on my phone. It leads me into a news article hole for which I can't stop reading. Bad things are happening here. No president has ever affected my day to day life as much as this one. i cant understand how the people that voted for him are happy now. It doesn't make any sense. 

Gah-I posted before I caught up with everyone. Miki-omgoodness. That story sounds so scary. Glad you're ok and we're a beast at rehab. I think when you are in good shape it's easier to get through rehab and be a star at it so good for you. Would you go back to cycling again or has that ship sailed? 

Taurus-thanks lovely. How are you doing? 

Hi to the new ladies.


----------



## Taurus8484

Good thanks Peachy.............updated photo of my little devils
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0418.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MsRipple

Terri - that's awesome and I think it makes sense to be sticking around - no reason to go! Male stuff can be so frustrating and.....dare I even say annoying. Like just pull it together guy! Definitely had a lot of that, but then the whole azoospermia thing made it a non-issue. In a weird way having a definitive "nope no way this can work right now" feels like it might be easier than "well maybe if you do x y and z, but still maybe not" I don't know. My husband has started wearing boxers more and there is part of that me wonders if this is the reason. Perhaps I am overthinking things, as I have been known to do!

Miki- I found the saline sonogram really uncomfortable and I'm pretty sure I had some cramping afterwards. Sounds like everything is going well! Will you be coordinating a fresh cycle with your donor?

Curious as to what you guys think about this. I mentioned that I had two close friends that got pregnant around the same time. I have not told either of them that I am pregnant yet, but they both know we have been trying for a year and a half and have had many struggles. On a group text with them and some others and 98% of the chat is not related to pregnancy. But I get irritated when one of them brings up pregnancy without imparting any actual information. For example - discussing pregnancy dreams, complaints, and food cravings. I feel like they are being insensitive. I generally just don't respond to those parts of the convo. Which sounds even crazier as I am now pregnant (it bothered me prepregnancy more, now its more of an eye roll thing). I don't want to not hear about how they are actually doing, but I feel like I don't need the fluff. Am I being irrational?


----------



## mikihope

Terri- You seem to have a lot on your plate at the moment, so I'm not surprised that you (wrongly) feel like youre getting old. But you're not --Youre still young and active!:happydance:

Thanks for your concern! Sadly, I havent been back on the road bike, just been on the bike paths with my mountain bike. DH now is afraid of me riding alone, so he insists that we ride together. The days got dark and I couldnt cycle with DH as he works weekends. He is paranoid now about me riding solo, as I was alone when I crashed. He didnt know I was in the trauma ward until he got a call at work from the a hospital worker 4 hours later.

I'll get back to cycling on the roads, but not right now. I used to be so fearless, I used to love cycling by myself on the roads, and now I feel everything has changed forever. The idiot whose callous actions and lousy riding skills cause the accident tried to disappear. How could someone do that to another person? I am determined to get back on that road bike and ride like the wind, but unfortunately DH would be extra worried about me flying around on the roads if I ever get pregnant.

MsR- I dont know why my uterus decided to cramp! But it stopped the moment she stopped injecting the saline. Too bad you experienced discomfort too. Thanks, it does look like things are going well, and I should be able to coordinate a fresh cycle with our donor. Still some time to go before we start maybe beginning of March?
Regarding your friends, I dont think your feelings about their texts are irrational. And I think they do sound like theyre being insensitive, considering that they know you were struggling to conceive. How are you feeling (physically) these days?


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - I feel you on the prez. I still can't even believe that he is in that position, I literally cannot believe EVERY SINGLE THING that he's doing. He hasn't done ONE thing that makes any sense. I just read there is a bill to terminate the EPA!! WHAT?! What sense does that make AT ALL? That's what is killing me - nothing makes sense. On a related note, I found funny - his fans are now trying to boycott Budweiser b/c of their SB commercial. My evil thoughts..."what will they drink now??" It's snarky but I'm ok with it. I can't handle what's going on.
Though I secretly wonder if he's doing all of these outrageous things in order to get impeached, b/c he really didn't want to be President after all. Just wanted to win the race. He'd rather continue being CEO of his empire and be able to SAY that he also could win a presidency if he tried. This position is not his bag.

msripple - I don't think you're being unreasonable thinking that. I have a friend who could get pregnant looking at her husband and she got frustrated (and is no longer friends with) one of her friends who treated getting pregnant like she was the first one to ever do it - constantly complaining or trying to commiserate over every little ache and pain. Some people are just over the top. You're not the first, you're not the last, and you're luckier than you know to even be in the position you're in and blissfully unaware of the issues you could be having, so shut it! :)

miki - holy crap, that's a story! I'm so glad you are doing better and I love that you were stubborn in the right way to get through rehab like a champ. I agree with Terri - if you're in good shape already, that helps healing SO much. My folks were in a motorcycle accident and my Mom got the brunt of it. But she healed quicker than normal (per the docs' opinions) b/c she had been working out and taking care of herself. But my Dad sold the bike and they've never gone back out. I'm fine with that. :)
Good things are going to come for you soon, I believe it without a doubt!! I'm glad the saline sono wasn't completely terrible and glad it's over for you. 

taurus - your boys are going to be heartbreakers, they are SO cute!! they look like trouble together! :haha:

afm -

SB was the best night of the year so far but that's b/c I'm a Patriots fan. :wohoo: I about lost both my mind and my lunch watching that game. We didn't have a party to go to either and then DH came down with the flu Sat morning that he still has today, so I just went over to a friend's house and the 3 of us watched the game and had goodies (with her DH). We were bouncing off the WALLS, no exaggeration. I stood for the entire 4th quarter and half of the 3rd, when they started to turn things around. Whewwww - you can tell i'm still on a high.

softball week #2 ended up with 2 pulled quads. And I actually pulled one of them the day before bowling with friends before the SB. Sheesh - this is what it feels like for your brain to still believe you are 27 but your body to remind you that you are not. Constantly. 
I just need to get to exercising more again - for the note above about just being healthy enough to heal if something goes wrong and for this little experiment in indoor softball - I shouldn't be hurting myself so much!! :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh, here's Phoenix! The blurry one was an attempt at a selfie but he's psycho and wanted kisses instead.
The other one, you can see his butchered ears and the scars on his side from the lighter fluid used to set him on fire. I can't even believe there is a situation out there in which I have to write that... :gun:
 



Attached Files:







PHX 1.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 9









PHX 2.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## terripeachy

I love him!! Thanks. 

Taurus-your boys are too cute and getting so big!

MrsR-other people are annoying. That's my sage advice for tonight. &#128512;


----------



## mikihope

Wish, I love Phoenix!!! He reminds me of my German Shepherd when I was a teen. I cant imagine how someone could do something so monstrous to him. At least hes happy now, and well taken care of! 

I love how youre having fun being active, and I do envy you as I have become a sedentary log in comparison. I need to get back into activity too. Its so true that having a strong body helps you heal. I was very strong before the battering that my body took, and it was so amazing how my body bounced back from the trauma. I spent the 1st 3 weeks after I got home on the living room couch, with plastic under me so that DH could pull on it and I could painfully slide up to sit up. I forced myself to sit and to stand far beyond what I felt I could withstand. Then, at the month mark, I was able to get out of the wheelchair and painfully walk 700 meters with a cane. Obviously I put in blood, sweat and tears to get there (and I had to continue to work at it for months and months), but the big improvements astounded me. The doctors were always shocked to see my progress too!

Im so sorry that your mom had a motorcycle accident. I cant imagine how painful and tough it was for her, the impact on the body from motorcycle injuries is so great. She obviously is a tough cookie!

Oh, and I'm with you on the prez... what on earth is he doing? I hate seeing and hearing him on the news, and I'm confuddled and disgusted and shocked by what he does. I work in Berkeley and the university is my alma mater, so I'm definitely not happy with his actions. I like your theory, and I think it does make sense (unlike him).


----------



## Spudtastic

Beekay - when you're ready id love to hear how you got on. I hope you are well and are enjoying baby cuddles.

Vonn - I'm guessing girl.
I hope you and your parents get everything sorted. I got mad at my parents once when they weren't sympathetic when I had a d&c but they were in their own way. They found those things really uncomfortable to talk about. Perhaps it's the same with your parents. 
Please share the gender. I can't wait. And do you have any names?

Ttc - is your baby still snug in your tummy? The only reason I ask is that with Isla my bloody show and plug was the start of labour for me and she arrived 36 hours later. 

Wish - I think you asked how my fitness was going? I joined bootcamp and I'm really enjoying it but I have to put in more effort in the eating department. 

Terri - from your posts I think you need a big big hug so I'm sending you a virtual one. I just get the feeling you are the one who looks after everyone else all the time. 

Taurus - cute boys


Mrsr- I agree with Terri. People are very annoying. My pet pregnancy peeve is when everyone else has it so much harder (in their minds) but knock anything that I found hard.


Hi hi hi to everyone. Good luck to those ttc-ers.


----------



## Taurus8484

Vonn.......when are you going to share what your having???? 

Waiting...waiting lol


----------



## Wish2BMom

spud - good job on the exercise!! re: the food - I've started having a smoothie a day. I bought the Nutribullet and it's the best purchase I've made in awhile. I love concocting new drinks everyday and every single ingredient being something good for you! I never eat enough fruit so this is a great way for me to get it into my diet. And it takes the place of a meal (for me). I lost 3lbs in a week and minus the slight bump up after Super Bowl, I've been able to maintain that while also eating smart meals for the other 2 meals. I hope to lose a couple more just by doing this. 
I also made my own granola and snack on that if I'm hungry in between meals. Again, ALL good stuff (except maybe the chocolate chunks...) and so much better than the salty bags of crap I have in the cupboard that I would normally snack on.

miki - still astounded by your story. I'm so proud of you (and we just met!) for how you pushed yourself through your recovery. It's inspiring. 

ttc - yes, updates on little Bella!! I hope you're both ok!

beekay - I hope you can check in soon and everything is ok :)

hello to all other lovelies!

AF arrived in full force yesterday so trying to start this cycle. Minor (potentially major) setback - apparently there is an additional fee for the FET transfer each time we go through this. So even though we were told Frozen DE is a flat fee, no one told us there are additional costs if the first one doesn't take. So I'm rolling up my sleeves right now to duke it out with the finance person, but I'm hoping it was just misinformation provided by the DE nurse. It's not a small charge, obviously, but it's nothing that was discussed or planned for. Hopefully lawyers don't have to be involved.


----------



## TTC74

Bella seems to be holding out for her 2/14 bday (induction date). I was having tons of contractions last night but had a dr appt this morning and my cervix hasn't changed. So, they have me coming in Monday night to prepare my cervix for induction with some sort of medicine. Then, they will start the induction Tuesday morning.


----------



## mikihope

Wish, thanks, it&#8217;s so kind of you to think so highly of me and my recovery. And congrats on AF (hehe)! Bummer on the extra charges, I really hope that there are none and it&#8217;s just a miscommunication.

TTC- Bella really wants to be a Valentine&#8217;s baby! Hope you're feeling ok!

Had my day 12 lining check for my mock cycle, and it was THINNER than on day 6! How?! I was afraid this would happen, and I&#8217;m crushed. The person told she measured 6.07 mm (it was 6.85 mm on day 6) :cry:


----------



## Vonn

Wish--note to universe on behalf of Wish: NO MORE WRENCHES allowed to be thrown in the mix. Wish is done with problems, only good news ahead, please. Sheesh. I'm so sorry & I hope you don't have to pay another red cent. Good luck sorting it all out! 

And congrats to your Pats. I generally go for the underdog when I don't have a strong connection to a team, but it was impossible not to be super impressed with that comeback. I had turned the TV off after half-time (DH was out of town or the game would have been on the entire time), but thought I should check to make sure there wasn't some major comeback underway & wasn't disappointed when I turned it back on. 

Miki--Sorry about the lining situation. This is exactly what the mock cycle is for. They'll get it figured out.

TTC--I hope everything continues to go smoothly!

Terri & Wish & Miki--I'm with you all RE the prez. The news tonight from the worse-than-bad-high-school-students-judges will certainly set off a new round of insults. For someone who has lived in the "it's not personal, it's business" world all his life, Trump sure takes everything personally.

MsR--sorry to hear you've got some friends royally annoying you!

Taurus--those are some super cute boys! Thanks for sharing the pic.

Spud--good for you for getting into a bootcamp. One step at a time, the food improvements will come next (they ARE harder).

AFM--Thanks for playing along with me, friends. Well, it's a :pink:GIRL:pink:! DH and my acupuncturist were right. I got a terrible cold. Have been out of work for a day and a half & I am not happy about it as I want to save up as much time as I can. It has been a long time since I had a whopper of a cold. I feel like a big baby; so much congestion and sinus/headache pressure. Ugh.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Vonn. I hope my stubborn lining starts to grow well. It turns out that it was only 5.6 mm at day 6. So it has actually grown a miniscule amount!

The nurse told me to add one more pill at bedtime, inserted vaginally. I was hoping that I had escaped the need to do that :wacko: I really hope this helps my poor thin lining. We find out in 3 days if it made any progress!

Happy to hear that you're pregnant with a baby girl! Poor you, I don't think you sound like a big baby. It sucks having a terrible cold. Get lots of rest :sleep: and get well soon!


----------



## terripeachy

Yay Vonn!!!
I guessed a boy but I was really thinking you would have a girl. I'm thrilled to hear your news. Woop Woop!


----------



## TTC74

Congrats on your baby girl, Vonn!


----------



## beekay

Hello Gals!

Sorry for the long delay! We were working through some jaundice issues for the first week, but Chloe is now back above her birth weight and no more jaundice (yayyyy!).

I was induced on Thurs morning and she was not born until Saturday evening (it was a long, long process for sure!).

Chloe was born (perfectly happy and beautiful from the first breath!) on Jan 28th, weighing 7lbs 9oz, 20 inches :happydance::cloud9::happydance:

Our Cavalier Spaniel has decided that he is Chloe's "official designated guardian" and watches her closely at all times (whereas our Cocker doesn't seem to realize that we have even brought anything new home!).
 



Attached Files:







20170204_124722.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 7









20170209_175559.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 7









20170211_104705.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mikihope

Congrats, Beekay! :wohoo: Welcome, Chloe!

Chloe is so adorable, and that photo of your Cavalier Spaniel watching over her is so sweet :cloud9: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vonn

Beekay--congrats, mama, you did it!! :thumbup: Chloe is a beauty and looks very content. I love that the cavalier is her guardian. They will have a special bond, for sure. Thanks for the sweet pics and for letting us know all is well! :cloud9:


----------



## Taurus8484

Congrats Beekay.........she is beautiful....

Congrats on the girl also Vonn


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations beekay!! She's beautiful. Thanks for the pictures and checking in!!


----------



## MsRipple

Beekay - gorgeous and I am loving baby's best guard dog :). Funny that the other dog doesn't notice her. 

Vonn- Congratulations :). How are you feeling? Is DH excited?

Everyone else- what going on?


----------



## TTC74

Beekay - congrats! She's beautiful! 

AFM - I go into the hospital tonight for cervical ripening medication. Then, they will induce tomorrow morning! I'm so excited to meet her!


----------



## Vonn

TTC--meet Bella day is almost here! All the best to you both on your first meeting!


----------



## mikihope

Wow, TTC, it's almost time for you and Bella to meet! Here's wishing you a smooth delivery!

Wish, have you started your cycle yet?

My poor thin lining has grown 1mm in the past 3 days, from 6.1 mm to 7.1 mm. Still not 8mm, so I have to add another estrace vaginally in the morning, and go back for another lining check in 4 days. At least there is some hope for my lining, I guess!


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck today Ttc. I'm so glad your day is finally here. Enjoy everything!

Miki-you want everything to be perfect so if it's another day of smurf pills so be it. 

Vonn-how are you doing?

Not much going on here. I passed ALL of my tests so now I have to start my business. Exciting times ahead. Thank goodness I have good friends that want to be on my company's email list for webinars. Hee hee. My hubs and I went out to dinner last night to avoid crowds and bad service. It was wonderful. We're exchanging gifts tonight. I can't wait. Gifts are my love language so today is a good day for that. Happy Valentine's day to all!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy V Day and welcome to Bella!! Can't wait to see pics! Hope everything goes smoothly, TTC - we'll be here waiting! <3

beekay - Chloe is gorgeous and I love her guard dog! :) Congrats!

vonn - a little girl!! squeeeeee! :cloud9: congratulations to you - cannot wait to hear names (if you want to share), hear nursery plans, college plans...hahaha

miki - yep, I 2nd what vonn/terri said - this is why you do the mock, so it can be straightened out now and your plan for the real cycle will be sound and ready to go! 

msripple - how are you feeling? any new experiences? how's DH doing?

terri - CONGRATS on finishing and passing all your tests!! you'll get a quick book of business together, I just know it. I see more Labous in your future!! :)

afm - had a talk with the financial coordinator and here's the scoop - apparently, they don't talk about other cycles, only the cycle you're in. And an FET cycle with a DE is basically the same as a regular FET cycle. Um...so I've had one of those, why aren't we pushing it through insurance then?? So she got that bright idea when we were on the phone. I told her that, if I have ANY leg to stand on after being with them for almost 2 yrs, here is my recommendation - that they cover ALL potential costs when a couple is making a decision on going DE. I said it was NOT clear in any of the paperwork that we went over and now it felt like my embryos were now being held for ransom. Whatever. So she is pushing it to insurance, it has to go through pre-authorization, blah blah. I'll get that answer around the same time I'll get my biopsy results back. I don't see how they wouldn't cover it since they covered last year's FET. Sigh.
Otherwise work is hellish and I'm working long hours lately. Hopefully that will be over by the time this week ends but we'll see.


----------



## beekay

Thinking of you and Bella today TTC! Hope everything is going well and you get to hold your sweet baby girl today!


----------



## TTC74

Bellamy was born tonight at 7:21 weighing 6 lbs 12 ozs.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0959.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MsRipple

Gorgeous TTC - Congratulations! How are you feeling?

Wish, I am sorry that this financial issue is piling on top of everything. It's so frustrating! Do you have a contract with the RE that makes anything clear?

Not much going on here. Work is super busy. I've started the process of the end of first trimester testing (cell free dna test plus the nt sono and associated blood test). Both blood tests have been drawn and sono will be at the end of next week.


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome to the world, baby Bella!!! She's adorable - so chubby and sweet!

msripple - good luck with the tests! and no - what we have is all of the DE stuff, which is clearly 'over' now and we're just on to FETs for the remaining embryos from the DE lot that we got that fertilized.


----------



## mikihope

Congratulations on the birth of Bella, TTC! Shes so adorable!

Terri- Wow, how exciting, youre starting a business. I hope it does really well! Happy belated valentines day! I hope it was a wonderful romantic day for you and your husband. Smurf pills hehe. I guess I can take more of them, if they help me get to my goal!

Wish- Oh no, I hope the finance issues get straightened out. Why is there always something to deal with? And your workload is obviously not helping. I hope everything sorts itself out really soon! Thanks for the comforting words, I cant wait for the real cycle to start.

MsR- I hope your heavy workload not been preventing you from getting adequate rest. Good luck for your tests!


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats TTC!! Now you can change your sig to say that your DH has one beautiful baby girl. Awesome sauce!!

Wish2-why, why does everything have to be so dramatic? Luckily you have a few days to get it straightened out before the next cycle. I think that's your saving grace. 

MrsR- end of first tri stuff sounds exciting. Work stuff does not. boo. Hopefully the results will take your mind off things. 

Yes, it's time to start building my business. Hopefully I can make some really good contacts in the next few weeks and get moving. It is scary, but exciting. I'm feeling a little confident for now and I'm ready for a chill holiday weekend. 

Hi to everyone else. I've had a long week and have chores to do. Boo.


----------



## TheWishfulOne

Join Date: Feb 2017
Location: South East England.
Posts: 1
Thanked others: 0
Thanked 0 times in 0 posts
Older mum (45) trying for a baby.
Hi there, newbie to online forums but getting confused by my body at the moment so hoping the lovely folks on here may have advise or info that could help me work things out.
I'm 45, mum already to a 20yr old, but don't remember much about what happened in my early pregnancy back then! 
His father passed away 5yrs ago and 2yrs ago I met someone new but younger than me (34) who has no children of his own yet. We've been engaged for a year & have chatted about things, given my age etc & decided to try.
After months of tracking my cycles & using opk's we think we got our timing spot on this time around.
My last period was (day 1) 24/1/17, ov'd 7/2/17 according to a strong line on the dip strip. So we made sure we did the deed around that date & have been hopeful we got it right.
A couple of days after we dtd I got suddenly REALLY sensitive nipples & they have been ever since in varying degrees. After Ov the cm usually disappears before AF makes an appearance but this time it's been pretty consistent, quite thickish & creamy (sorry if TMI). 4dpo I had a sudden sharp pain on my right hand side one evening, very sharp but fleeting. Hasn't happened since.
5 or 6dpo there was a hint of pink to the cm then it went back to whiteish later in the day.
I've been getting some cramps similar to the AF types since then but also different ones that I don't recognise, specifically just below my navel; kind of pinching, pulling ones, along my lower abdomen too.
Now I'm 9dpo I'm still getting mild cramps and again this evening there has been some pinkish cm/dc, not lots though. Not sure if AF is threatening to appear early or could it be IB? (Fingers X'd!!)
Will admit I've been desperate & Impatient & done a couple of 10mIU hp dip test strips but both negative.
Think it'd be too early to tell yet anyway?
I've been ridiculously tired this part week & a tad moody on & off when I'm not normally.
My OH agreed that the veins in my boobs are looking more visible too...another early sign?

I also recently got told I have a 2 x 2.5 x 1.8cm Intramural Fibroid which has been causing heavier bleeding the past couple of months, so a bit worried that could be affecting things, even though my doc has said it shouldn't do & to go ahead & try to conceive as normal.

So sorry for such a long post but trying to work out what my body is up to...&#55357;&#56872;


----------



## TTC74

Wishful- it would be too early even with a 10 miu strip. I think the earliest I've seen online is about 8 dpo. I always test pos late myself (11-12 dpo). Good luck! 

I'm doing great. Last night was Bella's first night home. So, I'm on cloud 9.


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - right? I hope I'm not making it more dramatic than it is. I called the insurance carrier yesterday to see if the code(s) submitted for approval were covered by my plan or to see if there was any foreseeable reason it would be denied. I have a phone appt with one of the RNs in their Fertility Group today. We'll see. I also told on the finance lady to my blood nurse this morning - she was pissed too and said she'd talk to my RE about it. I'm a tattletail! We both agree that at the very least, the documentation needs to be updated. And she said 'I know we don't want to be negative and talk about this cycle not working and future cycles, but someone needs to be given a heads up. So maybe talk about THIS one and then the next one, and that there would be a cost associated.' YES, exactly. Just give the person a head's up. Sheesh. 
I hope your enjoy your long relaxing weekend. Get those chores done quickly so you can do fun stuff the rest of the time!

TTC - is it weird having a baby in the house again? Your daughters must be so excited about their new baby sister! I imagine your daughter that just got married will prob be pregnant soon too? how fun for you both to raise children together!

msripple - I hope work is being nice to you. When do you get your test results back?

wishing - seems like it would be too early, esp if you just implanted - takes about 3 days to show up on any test. This TWW will drive anyone mad!!

miki - how're the smurf pills going? :haha:


----------



## MsRipple

Wish- ugh, I am still so frustrated for you. This can be such a stressful process and having surprise financial issues and then the weird awkwardness of these types of "disputes" with your doctors is just piling on. I know that it's all going to come together, one way or another.

Terri- what's the plan for the business going forward? That's very exciting!

Work is still busy, but I think a lot of that is because I am not able to commit as much time to doing what I need to do because I'm distracted, I'm exhausted/feeling sick, and I've been gone for what ends up being half a day for a doctors appointment! So I'm going to cut myself some slack and try to pull it together all in the same breath. On top of this, my husband managed to get named in some really stupid lawsuit. And while it's stupid, as the lawyer in the family I need to be the one to file a motion to have the whole thing dismissed. Just not what I really need to be doing right now!

I've submitted blood work for both sets of test - one cell free DNA test where we should get the results next week or early the following week. This should tell us with some degree of certainty that the baby will or will not have certain chromosomal problems. Then we are doing the Nuchal sonogram and related blood test that gives more of combined view of your risk of Trisomy 21 (downs), 18, and 13 (more rare). The sonogram is next week. I was a bit uncertain about doing the full nuchal test with blood and risk factors as my obgyn said that many women get a finding of elevated risk simply based on age, causing a lot of undue anxiety. But sometimes it's just so hard to resist what appears to be more information.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, msripple - appreciate the empathy! and same goes for you - can normal life take it easy a bit so you can focus on being tired and exhausted??

speaking of - vonn, how are you doing?

I had my discussion with the RN yesterday and she said that once the donor eggs are in our possession, insurance kicks back in. So while they don't cover the acquisition of the eggs, they cover everything else as normal. Which means the FET should be covered but ALSO, things that happened TO the eggs after purchase could also be covered, like fertilization, first transfer, etc. Sooooooo - going to get an itemized list of those procedural codes and submit for some reimbursement to help pay off our loan!! WOOOOOO!!

I hope you all have a wonderful long weekend!


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - checking back in. Onto cycle 12 now. RE said he thinks we just "haven't gotten lucky yet" and to try a few more months then go to IUI. My depression/anxiety has come back full force and I made the decision to go back on my anti-depressants. The stress can't be any good for TTC. I have a family history of mood disorders and have been on and off meds since I was 18. 

Do you think we should keep trying naturally or start IUI ASAP? We are in the "unexplained infertility" category.


----------



## mikihope

Ask- Sorry you have been going through depression and anxiety, and I hope that you are feeling better. I dont have advice for you as I dont have experience with IUI, but I hope that the wise women on this thread can help you :hugs:

MsR- Poor you, feeling the effects of your pregnancy, coupled with all that stress and work! Im glad that youre cutting yourself some slack. How maddening to have to deal with one more thing on top of it all, I hope you get the lawsuit issue settled soon. Good luck on your tests, and try not to worry too much in the meantime. I know, easier said than done!

Wish- Woohoo! Great news about your insurance. Im glad that things are moving well again for you. Hehe, I hope that the smurf pills manage to do their job. I think theyre helping, but boy is my lining growth sluggish! I think it would have probably been negative growth if not for those pills.

Had my lining check on Friday. My lining inched up from about 7.1 mm to 7.5 mm in the past 4 days, and they instructed me to continue with the estrace pills and go in for another lining check in 4 days. That would make it CD24, or 23 days of estrace. I feel like I am doing so much to try and grow my lining, and it doesnt want to reach 8mm :nope:


----------



## MsRipple

@Miki - have you thought about trying acupuncture to help increase blood flow to the uterus? Might be worth looking into for your actual cycle. I tried it a few times. Not sure if it works, but it couldn't hurt if you have the time and a little bit of money.

@ask - I think you could go either way, but I think it's worth moving on. TTC without success can be emotionally draining - why not give your chances a boost? Do you have any insurance coverage for infertility?


----------



## TTC74

Ask - that's such a difficult question - one that only you and oh can answer. I can tell you that we moved on to medicated IUI and it was actually a little more stressful bc of how much money we were spending and our lack of success with the IUI. We were actually saving for donor egg IVF when I got pregnant with Bella (naturally). I think it's absolutely possible that you just haven't gotten lucky yet. However, I also wonder if the fact that I had pretty much given up on natural pregnancy contributed to my luck somehow. (That whole - when you stop trying . . . Phenomenon). Just know that whatever decision you make, it can happen and at your age, it probably will. It's just a matter of time (and perhaps money for fertility treatments). Fingers crossed you have your LO sooner rather than later! 

Miki - I read that vitamin e helps with uterine lining and I know it helped me! Good luck!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ask - I'm with the girls. If I were 34, I'd probably just keep trying naturally for a bit. Someone gave me a statistic the other day that said it takes an avg of 2 yrs to 'get lucky'. I can't remember - have you had DH's sperm analyzed yet? May want to check that out and make a determination on that.

ttc - how's Bella doing?

vonn - you've been quiet, I hope you're just busy being a manager! :)

how's everyone doing?
hope you all had a great long weekend, if you had it off. I didn't, I had to work a lot of the weekend and I'm on the road again today heading to Pittsburgh. I'm in BWI right now - hi terri and rain! :wave:
ERA results should be back this week, preauth should be back this week, monitoring was pushed to Saturday thankfully b/c I might be flying back from CA on Friday. Then we'll schedule the transfer for sometime next week. My, how Feb has flown by! I dig these short months when I gots sh*t to do in the following one! :haha:


----------



## Alleke

Hi Ladies... This looks like the place to be!

A bit about me... I'm 39, and had an adventurous earlier life. Then I met DH and we married a year ago. We're interracial, intercultural, etc. We met and married while living in a different country, and then moved again last summer, so we're getting started with jobs, healthcare, etc. in a new place. I work in education, so we're planning on starting TTC in a couple of months. That would place maternity leave just before summer break. One of the things I'm doing to prepare is read and get involved, which is how I landed here. Do you think my old body will behave and produce offspring to perfectly time the leave? If my offspring are anything like me, they will not. Let the battle of wills begin! :haha:

Nice to meet you! 

BTW, I'm private... If you want details that might identify me, I don't mind sharing, but PM is better.


----------



## MsRipple

Welcome @Alleke

Well got my genetic test results back. Except the results are there are no results - there was too low of a fraction of fetal dna for them to do any testing. Which more common as your weight goes up (but still not that common, only about 7% in my weight range have insufficient fetal dna for testing) and being earlier in the testing process. And yes, other things that can reduce the percentage of fetal dna are trisomy 13 and 18 (damn you google searches). I know this is not bad news, it's mostly no news, but I'm feeling emotionally raw and not connecting to the logical side of me.


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome to the new people. 
Alleke- i would start now if I were you. Summer break will be here soon and then you'll be off and pregnant. In hindsight I wish I had started earlier but you have to decide. I got married at 39 as well and things didn't go so well for me. But, it's your decision. 

Wish-hi!! Hope bwi treated you kindly. Hee hee. 

MrsR-sorry about the results. I'm not sure why they don't take enough stuff that they need. What a waste. 

Sorry I've been mia. Work is keeping me busy and being the closest to my brother's fam isn't doing me any favors. The burden is all on me and my husband and it's just a lot. I got a massage gift certificate for Valentine's and I scheduled it for Sunday. I'm not really a fan of randos touching me but I'm going to try to relax and enjoy it. I also scheduled a facial so my face will appreciate that. I'm just a little overwhelmed at this point but I will power through and get it done. 

Love to all. Xoxoxo.


----------



## mikihope

Hi Alleke!

Wow, Wish, things are now moving really fast for you. How exciting! I hope it all goes as smoothly as possible. Too bad you had to work on the weekend, though.

MsR- I&#8217;m sorry you didn&#8217;t get results for the tests. I&#8217;m very ignorant about these things, but do you get to retest? I hope that you can reduce your worries somehow.
I&#8217;m now considering acupuncture for my sad lining, but I&#8217;m still not entirely sure&#8230;. We&#8217;re paying for basically everything out of pocket (so, money is a consideration), and I heard that it can expensive.

TTC- I&#8217;m glad you mentioned Vitamin E. I bought some and I started a few days ago. My lining didn&#8217;t grow since then, but I&#8217;m going to keep taking it.

AFM- my lining did not grow AT ALL in the last 4 days! It was 7.4mm. I was crushed, but I was also not surprised. I spent the entire day sad and stressing, and then my RE called. He said that this cycle was done (also said he would prefer 8mm, but women have gotten pregnant with lining thicknesses similar to mine), and asked if I would like to try a new one with a different protocol (patches). When I asked about the delay, he said we could also just proceed with the real cycle, and it was what he was leaning towards. So we decided that we would proceed!

I have yet to receive a call from the nurse about starting Provera, or any other instructions&#8230; I guess there&#8217;s always a wait for something or other. At least I know that the donor passed the genetic testing and is cleared to cycle.


----------



## MsRipple

The genetics counselor called last night and said that she believes the test likely came back with not enough dna because it was done on the earlier side and because my weight is on the higher side, but it could indicate other issues with fetus/placenta or a higher risk of chromosome issues (with increased risk if second test comes back with a low fetal fraction). She is going to give us expedited risk results after the NT sono this Friday and we will decide from there what tests to do. I am really nervous, just going to try to breathe through the next few days and hope for the best.


----------



## Lee37

Congrats TTC!! Shes beautiful! <3


----------



## mikihope

I'm sorry it's been so so nerve wracking for you, MsR. :hugs:I hope the genetics counselor was right, and there are no issues. Stay strong, I know it seems like an eternity right now, but Friday is almost here. Hopefully all will be well after that!


----------



## jsquared

Ms.Ripple--I've never posted in this thread and am only butting in now to offer you hope because that's what I would have wanted in your shoes--hope you don't mind.

Same thing happened to me. Now, we had transferred a PGS normal embryo and so felt nearly certain all was well, but we did the testing (I think ours was called Panorama) just for confirmation. They took the sample at 10 weeks--at which time the wonderful and also pregnant herself nurse warned me that this seemed too early and that because I was, like her, on the heavier side, results would likely be inconclusive (happened to her, too!). She was right, they were, and if she hadn't given me the heads up I'd have worried myself sick, PGS embryo or not. 

They reran the rest at 14 weeks I think, everything came back fine and my son will be one next month. I know how nerve wracking this all is, and I know you're going to worry anyway (who wouldn't?) but now you know of 2 more stories where everything worked out just fine. 

Best to you and all the lovely ladies here. I'll leave you to it. :)


----------



## MsRipple

Thank you for the lovely butting in J-squared :) Very much appreciated. It definitely makes me feel better to hear from those with the same issue! Wish I were not such a pessimist. Cruising message boards I see a mix of people freaking out and a then a second group of people who are just annoyed they spent money on the test or just irritated about not finding out the gender. Oh how I wish I could feel more of the casual irritation of the second group, but it's so not in my nature. 

Lovely dh knew I did not want to be alone for meeting with the genetics counselor and the sono so he rearranged his schedule to come up.


----------



## Rainshiny

Good luck w your scan today Ms R!!

Belated 'hi!!!' Wish!

Gorgeous baby, TTC! How are u getting on in your second mommyhood phase?

Terri- excited to see how business planning goes! I know you'll be an excellent entrepreneur.

Alleke- r u temping or using opks? I agree on getting started asap, taking supplements, the works. Me and my spouse had trouble conceiving at 39.

Hi J-squared! We r two moms as well. We ended up using embryo donation which is amazing. We have 14 mo twins.

Mikki can't believe it's almost transfer time!


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - I'm so happy you can do a regular cycle too! I agree with the doc - a few mm below 8 won't be a big deal. 8 is just preferred. Good luck!

alleke - welcome! I agree with the others, I'd get started. I can almost guarantee (and if this means I'm 100% wrong, then so be it!!) that it won't work out exact way you plan, but it'll work out one way or another! :) good luck to you too!

msripple - ugh, this limbo - I am glad they can expedite your new results. Fingers crossed it's nothing.

terri - I was wondering about how your brother's family was doing and how you were doing with them. Remember it's not all on you - sounds like you are doing good things for yourself and taking some time away. I have a gift cert for a spa too that my work gave me and I am DUE for a massage by a rando and a facial or something. And maybe a pedi...and a mani....and I just won't leave.... :haha:

rain - hi! I'm back in BWI so good timing :) so good to hear from you. Pics of the twins?

lee - how are you doing, you pop-in'er!!

so ERA results back the other day - all is fine with the current transfer date we go by, I am receptive on that day. Insurance came back as approved, so that's FANTASTIC. So I have my last monitoring appt tomorrow morning, then transfer next Friday at some point. WOO!
I'm so tired - another loooong week of work. This team works hard and plays hard, but we got our acceptance for Go Live from our client! So it was a great week in that sense, frustrating with another client in another sense. All in all, we'll be in good shape, but unfortunately that doesn't mean we can take the foot off the gas. I just need a normal weekend!


----------



## TTC74

Wish - that's great news that your transfer date is approaching. So excited for you! 

MrsR - I'm glad DH did that for you. The unknown factor of those appts is scary! I'm sure all will be well, though. 

AFM - things are going great. DH is helping a ton at night. So, I'm not even sleep deprived!


----------



## mikihope

It was lovely of DH to go with you, and I hope that your scan went well, MsR! 

Wish- I cant believe its almost time for your transfer :happydance: Everything came together at the right time, Im so happy for you. Work sounds so draining, I really hope you get some down time. What is Go Live?
Thank goodness you said that 8mm is just preferred. Right after I made the decision to go ahead, I got a bit nervous about my decision to go ahead. It's silly how I'm doubting myself at every step of the way :dohh:

Rain- Thanks, Im hoping that things will go decently smoothly. I have no idea what to expect as its my first cycle!

TTC- How wonderful that DH is helping out so much. Its amazing that youre not sleep deprived! All the better to enjoy your time with baby Bella!

AFM- Im on my 3rd day of Provera, and hopefully AF will show by about the end of next week. Its feeling more real, but I guess it wont really hit me until I get the calendar!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you for the responses, ladies. DH's SA was normal. I read a study that said men over the age of 45 take an average of 2 years to achieve conception with their partner, even if the partner is 25. I wonder if that holds true if SA is normal. DH has 2 boys (12 and 14) but things can change. I also read a statistic that women over 35 take 1-2 years, on average, to conceive. I guess DH is right and I need to work on my patience.


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - if it helps at all, I got my call from my day 15 monitoring yesterday and the nurse (on the voicemail) sounded all confident and reassuring and said 'everything looks great! your estrogen is at 249, your progesterone is low and your lining was at 7.87 so you're good! tonight you start...' and just carried on. So, this is the lowest my lining has ever been and no one seemed to bat an eyelash. :)

TTC - that's wonderful DH is helping out so much!! lucky girl!

ask - that's good! yeah, patience is the worst part of this whole thing. it's all just waiting and waiting and waiting... good luck to you! I hope your BFP comes soon!


----------



## MsRipple

So after my two day worry fest, everything looked great at our NT sono and the sono results combined with blood tests say we are low risk for downs and the two other trisomy disorders. It was very awesome to be there with DH and see the sonogram. Baby was super active - looked like he was doing dance moves and using my uterus as a trampoline. I feel so happy and relieved. It's still a bit of a question re: the cell free tests but I'll repeat that when my doctor says to (I guess within the next few weeks). 

TTC- How's Bella?

Wish and Miki - it's so exciting that you all are moving forward in the next few weeks! Miki - definitely think about accu. I know it's expensive, but they do have these needles that they can use to put electricity through (not painful) that can improve uterine blood flow. Anyway, just throwing it out there. 

Everyone else- what's going on?


----------



## Wish2BMom

awesome news, Ms!! did I miss that you found out it's a boy???


----------



## MsRipple

Wish, I just keep referring to baby as "he" with no real basis other than intuition (and a half-assed guess based on the ramzi method, which purports to determine gender by which side of the uterus the placenta attaches).


----------



## mikihope

MsR- Thats great, what a relief! Im super happy for you. And how wonderful it was that DH was there with you to see your bouncing baby and to receive the good news. Thanks for the pitch for accu, I am definitely considering it. Not sure when or where, though.

Wish- Thanks, that helps tremendously! I hope your nurses confidence translates to a BFP for you this cycle. Transfer day is almost here, Im really excited for you!

Ask- Good luck, I hope that your patience pays off really soon!

Vonn- How are you doing? Seems to me like its been a while since you posted.

Is it strange that I am already trying to prepare my mind for a BFN or miscarriage, before Ive even started my first cycle? Ive already thought of possible dates that I would start my next cycle. I keep thinking that I have never been pregnant, Im 45, and this is my first donor cycle. So I dont dare to believe that I would be so lucky. Sigh, need to keep those useless negative thoughts out of my mind and just try to enjoy the present. Easier said than done!


----------



## MsRipple

Wish- are you planning to transfer one or two embryos?


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - I hear you and no, it's not bad or unreasonable to think that way. I think there's a certain health to remaining 'realistic' but having some hope. That's how I roll, anyway - hope for the best, prepare for the worst. Helps keep my head in check.

ms - I hope that's your intuition talking! me - transferring one at a time! with these youngins, I gotta be careful. Though i was considering doubling up if insurance wasn't going to pay for it.


----------



## veny29210

Hi B&B family, LOR="Magenta"]

My name is Juel. I'm 37 years old. I had my first boy angel September 8,2016 at 5 months. Its been 6 months and now we are trying again. Today I am 19dpo. AF was suppose to come 4 days ago. I tested on 13dpo and got a bfn. Im kinda scared to test again. 

[/COLOR]


----------



## Alleke

Hi again, ladies... 

I'm reluctant to jump into the middle of your conversations, since I still don't know exactly what is going on. But, I wanted to say that I appreciate your advice and candor; it's educational for me! 

I wish you all the best!


----------



## TTC74

Miki - I don't think it's strange at all. Until I felt my LO moving constantly, I was sure I wouldn't make it to the finish line.


----------



## mikihope

Wish- You have just turned my thoughts from neurotic to sensible! Thank you :laugh2: I do try to strike a balance, but Im finding that its easy for me to slip into overly negative thought processes. Im very excited for your upcoming transfer (whether its one or two embryos) and I hope its successful!

TTC- Thanks for your support. It must have been so hard for you to worry constantly until late in your pregnancy. Im so glad that you made it through, and are now enjoying life with your darling baby Bella :cloud9:

Alleke, arent these ladies so supportive and knowledgeable? I joined not too long ago, and I was intimidated at first. But everyone has been so lovely and welcoming, and so free to share their experiences and knowledge.

Hmm Im going a bit crazy waiting now. I take the last Provera tomorrow, and hopefully AF will show soon after. I will go on BCP on day 2. According to the nurse, transfer will only be a minimum of 5 weeks from cycle day 1! I dont know why a fresh cycle takes so long, but it works out for me as I have to do the chicken pox and rubella booster shots this week anyway.


----------



## Wish2BMom

alleke - I understand your hesitation but jump on in! ask whatever you want (a lot of us have been around here for years, unfortunately) or just jump in with whatever you're feeling at the moment. We're here for you to celebrate with, commiserate with or just listen. :)

miki - I'm glad you're feeling more comfortable! :) That is weird that the cycle takes so long, but it'll be here before you know it. Breaking down the entire cycle into which med you need to remember to switch to on which day makes it easier. I personally cannot believe it's already March tomorrow! Thank you for the well-wishes on this transfer. I'm starting to get excited.

And I have to brag a little - I'm becoming quite the little pro on the PIO shots! No blood at all afterwards, except with a little drop of the oil that comes back out. Watch out, here's the new Dr. Wish, Medicine Woman!


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Wish! That's good advice re breaking it down by meds, gives me something to do and look forward to.

Wow, do you do the shots yourself? I'm so impressed! I'm not looking forward to that bit, seeing as DH is terrified of needles. I'm not, but I've never given myself a shot, except for Lovenox (and that's super easy). I'll probably be asking you for tips when the time comes.

Yeah, where did February go? It's March now! I'm excited for you too :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish- yeah for March!! Are you alternating your shots from side to side? The worst part for me was the hip/butt soreness after a while. The scariest part was looking at that big needle, but luckily it didn't hurt once you shot it and that oil is thick! I always massaged with a warm hot water compress afterwards. That made it worth it knowing I had a warm pad to put on. 

Miki-time will fly by once you start doing stuff. But your emotions and hormones will be all over the place. 

Alleke-obvuously we're not going anywhere so jump in or not. We'll be reading! Hee hee. 

Ttc-how is your little bundle?

Hi to everyone else. No reports here except I'm seeing the musical 'the bodyguard' tonight. It will be great I know it. &#128156;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi T! I love when you pop in! ohhhhh, will they sing 'I Will Always Love You'?? I hope so but I hope they have an ounce of what WH brought to that song. 

Yep, I switch side to side so it's a little tougher to do on the left b/c I'm right-handed. And yeah, that needle is crazy long but I haven't poked my hip bone yet! :haha: I don't even use ice or a heat compress after, yet at least. Once I start building up the lumps, I'll probably use the heating pad.
Miki - My DH doesn't like needles either. I had him plunge my left side one time b/c see above, and he HATED it. My biggest tip is to put it in and pull it out STRAIGHT and SLOW. Then you get very little bleed (I've gushed before) and it doesn't sting either. Easy peasy, I'm not sore yet and I've done 4 so far. Hopefully only 8 more weeks to go! ;)


----------



## Rainshiny

Ms R- what a relief! It's so amazing to see the little wiggler inside of you, isn't it?

Alleke- feel free to ask whatever question about us! I had twins a year ago but still follow along to see how my buds are doing.

Veny- sounds promising! Sorry for your previous loss- it's so hard.

T- wave!!! How is your sister in law doing? I had a fantasy about you taking on one of her kids. I know that's probably crazy. 

Wish- the transfer is third or fri?? So exciting... you'll be pupo in no time.

Twins are walking and have a couple words and are as cute as ever! Enjoying this time before the twos come. My wife said something about a third, and I said haha. If we did, I'd only adopt an older child. In several years. We will see.


----------



## Wish2BMom

rain - :haha: like, 17.5 so they are off to college after 6 months?? hahaha I kill me

yeah! transfer in 2 days! got the call today - 9:45am on Fri woot!


----------



## TTC74

My LO is doing great! She has her two week follow up tomorrow. I know she's growing, though. Last night we put her in a previously used footed sleeper and it was too small for her. She had a newborn photo shoot on Monday, and it went great. The pics should be available within two weeks and I can't wait! 

Also, DH and I have decided not to go back on birth control. We tried so hard for almost three years to conceive that it seems incredibly unlikely that we will get pregnant on accident. Having said that, we feel like the fact that god blessed us with this LO, we aren't going to question what decisions god makes about our future at this point.


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Wow, Friday morning is almost here! I can't believe how excited I am for you! Thanks for the tip, that's so helpful. You make doing PIO shots sound really easy. Too bad our DHs can't do the shots, though.

Terri- Thanks, I'm looking forward to actually doing stuff. AF better come soon. Have fun watching "The Bodyguard"!

Rain and TTC, it's wonderful that you are enjoying time with your adorable LOs :cloud9:


----------



## MsRipple

Good luck tomorrow Wish!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Going to be sending positive thoughts your way.

Edit to add: Welcome Juel. I'm so very sorry to hear about your loss and wishing the best for you. Any updates on your testing?


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, all! I'm ready to be PUPO again. More accurately, I'm ready to have a damn day off from work! :haha:

TTC - that's great things are going so well with Bella! I hope you post her newborn pics, I can't wait to see!

miki - you got this!! :bodyb:


----------



## TTC74

Fingers crossed for a smooth and successful day tomorrow Wish!


----------



## Taurus8484

Good luck wish.....

Where are you Vonn...hope everything is ok...its been a long time since you have posted


----------



## mikihope

Good luck, Wish! So exciting that you're almost PUPO :happydance: Plus you get a well-deserved break!


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish , sending you some warm fuzzy snuggling in vibes for your little embie!! 

Enjoy your weekend, all. I'm by myself w the Twins (and some help from family) this weekend--wish me luck too!!lol...


----------



## mikihope

How did it go, Wish? I hope you're happily PUPO with a sticky embie!

Rain, have a great weekend with your twins!

AF came today like she was supposed too, so I start birth control pills (!) tomorrow. I'm not sure what the next steps are, but the nurse did say earlier that it would take at least 5 weeks till transfer day. I'm guessing I need to stay on bcp for a while... then Lupron at some point... then... I'm in the dark, but I should get my calendar soon, I hope.


----------



## TTC74

Good luck Rain! I can relate. I'm with my newborn alone for the weekend too! 

Wish - can't wait to hear your update!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-how did everything go? I'm so excited for you. Being pupo is so great!

Rain-good to see you stopping by. I hope this weekend is easier than you think. 

Miki-hopefully you'll only have to stay on BCP for about three weeks then AF will show and you do shots for the next two weeks. It's really not that bad because you'll be getting monitored and things will start growing, etc. I'm looking forward to how this all works for you. 

Ttc-glad you're still doing well. I bet you'll be pregnant again in no time. Especially because your body is fertile and ready to go. I'll be :ninja: hee hee. 

Vonn-i feel like I'm in the same boat as you without the symptoms. New job, new schedule, these stupid ads on my phone make me frustrated when I sit down and am ready to read, BUT, if it keeps the site up and running I don't mind too much. Hope you're ok either way. We do miss you. 

The show was amazing, of course. Do I ever say anything bad about what I'm doing? Of course not. Hee hee Deborah Cox was Whitney. She's a famous singer so although she's not Whitney, she did a great job. People in the audience were singing along and that made it fun because we all know the songs. When 'Whitney' would change up the breaks/pauses that weren't like the real song, you'd hear people singing. It was hilarious. At the end they had a stand up singalong to 'how will I know.' it was lovely. 

I had my first client meeting today with a woman I run with. Unfortunately she only had a little bit of money but she's had an advisor for five years. Maybe I can convince her to leave that dude and come to me. I was pretty nervous going in, but considering I've been talking about finances most of my adult life, things started rolling pretty easily. Yay! We'll see what happens next week when I meet with her again to see her statements. I'm definitely feeling motivated to start cold calling and talking to others. I have lunch plans in a bit and then my church has a bowling event later tonight so I'm pumped for that. I haven't been bowling in eons. 

Oh and finally, maybe I'm at menopause. AF was supposed to be here Friday according to FF. I had cramping Wednesday night so I thought that Thursday would be my day. Nada. Do not get excited because this is crazy. I can see why women are in bad moods when menopause strikes because you have to be prepared at all times. Not fun. And you know my two day periods aren't eventful at all but I am usually in sync with FF so who knows? Don't you love my #notttcdrama? :rofl:


----------



## Spudtastic

Beekay and Ttc - congratulations. I love the photos of your baby girls.

Terri - have you poas? 

Wish - I'm keeping everything crossed for you
Literally.

Hi everyone else.

Afm - my excitement is that DH met Oprah. He was driving people around who were working on an upcoming film A Wrinkle In Time. 8 minutes of it is set in new Zealand near where I live. On the wrap party Oprah wasbehind the bar serving drinks and thanking everyone. It takes a lot for DH to be star struck but he was really impressed with Oprah. He said she was friendly and down to earth.
I've also decided to learn photography, mostly for fun but I'm hoping it will lead to something more (like a lonely hearts as he ha)


----------



## TTC74

Spud - I'm into photography too! I've got a dslr but I barely know how to use it. Lol. When Bella had her newborn photo shoot on Monday, the photographer said she was about to offer a course. I'm so in!


----------



## Spudtastic

TTC74 said:


> Spud - I'm into photography too! I've got a dslr but I barely know how to use it. Lol. When Bella had her newborn photo shoot on Monday, the photographer said she was about to offer a course. I'm so in!

This is exciting ttc. I'm going to do a distance learning course. Which dslr do you have? I'd love to do a newborn pgotography course.


----------



## TTC74

Spudtastic said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Spud - I'm into photography too! I've got a dslr but I barely know how to use it. Lol. When Bella had her newborn photo shoot on Monday, the photographer said she was about to offer a course. I'm so in!
> 
> This is exciting ttc. I'm going to do a distance learning course. Which dslr do you have? I'd love to do a newborn pgotography course.Click to expand...

Nikon 5000. Unfortunately, she actually just touches on baby photographs. She says as a beginner, it's better to start with fixed objects. I'm sure she's right!


----------



## TTC74

Spud - tonight you can register for an online baby photography class for $19. https://www.creativelive.com/courses/newborn-baby-photography-sandy-puc?via=class-list-collection_5


----------



## Vonn

Wish--I can't wait to hear how the transfer went and for you to be PUPO! This is it. Hopefully, you are just relaxing this weekend. It sounds like work has been crazy for you lately. Plus the stupidness of the insurance & clinic financial stuff. Ugh. 

Terri--My guess is it's just a wonky period, not menopause, but I guess it could be the start. That's pretty early, though. Of course. . . it could be pg, as Spud thought. . . I bet The Bodyguard was fantastic! Deborah Cox is a really good singer so I bet she was great as Whitney. It's true that nobody can really do her justice, but on their own the songs are just so good. Good luck getting clients set up. You are so personable, I'm sure you'll be great at it.

Miki--It will be nice to have a schedule, it helps you feel like you know the plan & not clueless about what's going on. Seems like things are moving along for you.

PIO shots--My DH is scared of the Dr and the Dentist & terrified of needles, BUT I basically made him do the PIO shots. We had a nurse do it the first time for him to watch, then he did it. He was a champ. I had kind of an involved process because I was really nervous about it. I put a numbing cream on & iced the area before and then put a heating pad on after. I heated the oil, too, just wrapped it in the heating pad for a few minuted before the injection. That helped it go in much easier since it's so thick. I give massive kudos to everyone who does the shot themselves & just injects without any of the helpers I used!! Amazing warrior women. I'm just a wuss, but we got it done. That's what really counts, hopefully. 

MsR--Yay for excellent first tri screening results! And DH got to be a part of it, too, that's great. Will you be confirming your intuition about him being a boy? I had no idea myself, but my DH just knew it was a girl and he was right. It was fun to find out, but I know not everyone wants to know in advance. Are you starting to look/feel pg yet?

Rainy--I hope the weekend parenting alone wasn't too stressful. Glad you had some help coming by.

TTC--I'm so glad to hear Bella is doing great. How are you feeling?

Spud--that is so cool about DH meeting Oprah. I just heard a story about Oprah for president since it's all about celebrity now. She said no, but that doesn't shut rumors down. Ha!

Welcome new folks and hi to anyone I missed!

AFM--Sorry I've been a bad BnB friend. Been thinking of you all! Things are going well on my end. Threw up on Monday night, but otherwise have felt pretty good. Had a check up on Friday and got to hear the heartbeat. It is just amazing that there is a little person growing inside of me. We have our anatomy scan on next Friday, where they use ultrasound to measure all the parts to see that everything is growing correctly. That will be 18 weeks and we haven't seen her since about 12 weeks, so can't wait for that! My belly is getting bigger, but it still just looks kinda fat. My boobs are huge and uncomfortable, so no changes on that front. :haha: I am in almost all maternity pants at this point, but I've got a lot of regular shirts that still fit since my belly isn't bigger than by boobs yet. I am heading off to yoga now, gotta start exercising and eating better since I feel better again. No excuses! (Actually, I am really good at making up excuses. Haha. But I need to stop. Yoga's a start. :thumbup:)


----------



## TTC74

Great to hear from you Vonn! So glad you're feeling well. I'll look forward to hearing your wonderful anatomy scan results! 

AFM - I'm feeling pretty good but I'm still bleeding more than I'd like for two and a half weeks out (sorry for TMI). I'm going to call my OB tomorrow just to make sure it's okay. I'm also having some lactation issues. I just don't think I'm producing much. We've been supplelementing with formula which I think is both keeping her from starving and exacerbating the problem. So, I'm going to call a lactation consultant tomorrow too.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all,

Vonn!! so happy to hear from you and hear that all is well. 17 weeks already?!?! that's nuts!! I can't wait for your scan. I hope you'll post a couple pics of the little one! 

TTC - yikes, i hope you stop the bleed soon and can figure out the lactation issues. I was just talking to another friend the other day and she said she bled for 6 weeks afterwards. Holy moly. 

spud - so glad you're doing well! Cool story about Oprah! yeah, I just read that she's there with Reese Witherspoon anddddd someone else. I can't believe she was behind the bar!! 

terri - yaasssss, git that book of business! That's great the play was so good! I love the finale sing-and-dance-along! I totally love hearing about your #nonttcproblems And yes, have you poas?? crazier things have happened, yanno...

miki - yeahh!! you've started!!!

everyone else - hullo! :wave:

Transfer on Fri went fine - the embie made the thaw and was in the same shape as it was going in - 4AB. I'm all PUPO now. Day 8 or 3dp5dt. Hopefully some implantation happening this week! I'm having DH bring home Thai for dinner - a friend said that eating sticky rice with mango right now is a good thing! :thumbup: DH hates supporting old wives tales so I also said that I'd been craving wanting to try this since I was out in CA and everyone was talking about how good it was. Other than that, my mind is actually in check this time around (do I say that every time??) I've actually forgotten a few times that I'm PUPO. PIO isn't doing a number on me yet and I'm ready to blame anything on it this time instead of insisting that I'm preggo. So basically - hoping for the best but assuming the usual. 

Thank you all for your well wishes, crossed body parts and overall positivity!!! one week until test day. I doubt I'll test early. Hopefully we can line up some fun things for this coming weekend to take my mind off of things. But at the rate I'm going, I'm hoping not to forget to go to the RE's office for the test next Monday morning! :wacko:


----------



## TTC74

Don't worry wish! We won't let you forget! We'll be harassing you for your update well before Monday! :haha: in all seriousness, though, I'm super excited for you!


----------



## mikihope

Vonn, so glad to hear from you! Its great to hear that you are doing well (except for the throwing up, hope you feel better on that front). Yes, it would be nice to get a calendar. Im still waiting with bated breath

Lucky you, your DH managed to give you the shots. My DH wants to try, but Im not sure he can. He actually fainted a few months ago when we were getting a few shots and some blood tests. Im not sure I want him fainting over my waiting butt! Err that came out wrong

Terri- Thanks for the encouragement. I hope Im not too long on the BCP too. It will be nice to feel like Im doing something, instead of just sitting there preventing pregnancy! Wow, the musical you went to sounds like it was so much fun! I love Whitney Houstons songs, brings me back to my old schooldays. A close friend of mine loved Whitney so much she wanted to look like her. For some reason, she instead bore an uncanny resemblance to Prince. I thought that was really cool, but she didnt!

Rain, how was your twin-filled weekend?

Wish!! Youre PUPO! :wohoo: Im glad that your mind is in check right now. Well do all the excited hoping for you! Hmm mango with sticky rice is good for implantation? Im going to get me some after transfer, I love that dessert!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-woop Woop. Thanks for checking in. Once again we won't let you forget about your appointment next week and I hope you and your dh can plan some fun stuff for the weekend to keep your mind busy. And yes, Thai sounds so good. I haven't been able to eat it in years because I'm scared they will put shrimp paste on something that's not even shrimp paste related, so I just avoid it. Better to have loved and lost than to have never loved before. Bwaaha. Not. I miss you shrimp!!!!!

You ALL (well, the longer term members in the group) know full well I am too cheap to buy a test for missing a few days. I'll wait to see if ANYTHING happens. Maybe a dream or feeling faint. Right now I feel like it's the middle of my cycle and I'm chillin' except I have a liner in my bag just in case. This is so bizarre. I don't want to tell my hubs because he would be excited. The sad thing is that I'm not excited at all. I was resigned to stalking you guys and being a dink and taking care of my nieces and nephews, etc. I just don't know. The good thing is that I don't have to think about it until something happens so I'll be in the corner just hanging tight. On Thursday af will be one week late so I'll check back in then. Nobody get excited. I thought you might want an update.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HA! thanks, everyone! I appreciate you all being my calendar reminder! :)

miki - you're just promoting suppression, try to think of it that way. In order for the big guns to come in and take over! it is a pain to have to wait again but it's definitely step one of the process, so you're in it! I try to do Seinfeld time - do you have fun plans this weekend to look forward to? Well, then it's already the end of the business day on Monday, which is essentially Tuesday, so your weekend starts in 3 days. Then fun stuff to do and the 2 days will fly...so in 3 days you're already a week in! :rofl:

terri - ohhhh, far too late, hon! I can get excited about you, if I'm getting excited about anyone! :ninja:

oh - PUPO - so I told my doc and nurses about that acronym and they sorta gave this nervous laugh! hahaha! the doc goes 'I believe I'd get slapped across the face if I did this and then called someone Poo-Poh!!' :haha:


----------



## Taurus8484

OMG Peachy......Ill send you the money to buy one......i know you said dont get excited but Ive been BnB friend for years now so Im allowed lol.....stalking you my friend


----------



## terripeachy

Well that was short lived. I think AF is here. Very light drops this morning. I'm ready for my next cycle. 

Thanks Twinnie! I appreciate your excitement. We'll see what the day brings.

It's official. AF is here. I guess that witch wanted me to be conflicted.


----------



## Wish2BMom

BAH!

so I had sticky rice with mango and coconut milk last night for the first time - where has this been all my life??? my friend who knows about the transfer and our struggles (and who just got her 2nd BFP after about 3.5 yrs of trying for her second, that took them 2 yrs to concieve...) texted me yesterday and said that it was good for this time of the TWW so I had DH bring home Thai with that included. I was in heaven. I couldn't eat it all b/c I had far too much Pad Thai and other goodies but that just means more for tonight!


----------



## MsRipple

Yum Wish that sounds really good right now. While my cravings have been fleeting, I did have somewhat consistent cravings for grilled cheese sandwiches and now for kiwis, which I never ate often before. Now might move on to sticky rice and mango ;). I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you all week!

Vonn- I am so glad to hear that everything is going well and that you are feeling a little better.

Miki- you are on the way! I know the waiting is tough, but things are moving for you!!!! It's not weird to envision bad news. As an anxious pessimist I always do this. As long as I don't dwell on it, it helps me feel more in control - like what is the worst that could happen (realistically) and how would I feel if it does happen. 

TTC- how's little Bella?

Terri- grrrr AF, she is so fickle. I know you were not holding your breath for anything, but still....

Things are going well here. We redid our NIPT test and got results this time- the doctor said everything came back low risk! The test should have also returned the baby's sex, but I asked him not to tell us as I wanted to find out at the same time as my husband in person. Since I am travelling this weekend that may not be for another week and a half. Not sure if I can hold out!


----------



## TTC74

MrsR - I am eager to hear your baby's gender! 

Bella is great. And, she is 3 weeks old today!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5551.jpg
File size: 70 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Wish2BMom

she's adorable, TTC!!!! Hello, little Bella! :wave:

msripple - YAY for good news on the results!!!!! fantastic!!! and thank you for having things crossed. I'm literally feeling nothing, so I'm with you. Trying to keep it real. :friends:


----------



## Taurus8484

That sucks Peachy.....&#128541;&#128543;&#128550;


----------



## mikihope

Hehe, Wish, I like your term Seinfeld time. Its one day, really it will go by like that! But so true, chopping out days does make it seem shorter. Mmm I definitely need to get some of that mango sticky rice thing. Its been a long while since Ive had some. May it be your good luck charm :thumbup:

Terri- Oh, too bad the witch showed this time. Maybe another time

MsR- I am so relieved and happy for you! What great results. Time to eat Mango and sticky rice to celebrate!
Thank you for setting my mind at ease. The weird thing is that I'm usually a positive person, but negative thoughts have been creeping in. It's interesting how you describe your thought process, because I think that's what I've been doing. I guess mulling over not-so-positive scenarios could be a good thing :shrug:

TTC- Bella is adorable!!

AFM- I got my calendar :wohoo: Tentative transfer date is still far off, almost exactly a month away, but still so exciting! What looks scary is that I am supposed to do both the PIO shots and the suppositories. Seems so involved to do both daily. And they strangely have me on the estrogen patches, when I did estrace orally and vaginally for the mock cycle...


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - hooray for getting your calendar!! it's exciting, for sure! a month will fly by, I promise.

msripple - how's DH doing with everything? any more involved lately? how far along are you now? almost in the 2nd tri, right? Have you started to tell people yet?


----------



## MsRipple

@Miki, I was thinking "Seinfeld time" too ;). 

TTC- Bella is adorable! and I love her outfit :)

@Wish, I'm 14 weeks today! So depending on how you calculate trimesters I just started or am one week into the second trimester. We've told our immediate and somewhat extended families. I've told most of my close friends, though I am waiting on a few who I will see this weekend. Not sure if DH has told anyone other than family, but he's kind of like that. This is definitely much more real to him. My heart melted a little when he told me I couldn't go on any unnecessary plane trips because of radiation. Plus I caught him sneaking a peak at our ultrasound printouts randomly ;). I have not told work yet, but I am guessing I will do that soon. Not sure if there is any real reason to wait.


----------



## mikihope

Wish and MsR, hooray for Seinfeld time! I'll see if I can make this month pass by fast. 

MsR, it's sweet that your DH was worried for you and baby!

I'm currently very worried that they have me on patches instead of the pills. I was already a poor responder during the mock cycle, I'm afraid I'll be even worse with this completely changed method. Does anyone know if patches are supposed to be better than pills? 

I'm a researcher by profession, so I'm used to running tests and dry runs. But I generally would use the same method for the real thing. Of course, there are exceptions, if I have a good reason to change it, and I presume that the RE has his reasons...


----------



## Vonn

Terri--our bodies can be confusing and cruel. You just keep living your fabulous life!

Miki--I did both PIO and progesterone suppositories. I think you should just ask the nurse/dr ab why they are switching forms of estrogen. It's a legitimate question and you you need to do what you need to do in order to put your mind at ease. 

MsR--congrats on excellent results! I was def craving grilled cheese for a time, too. 

TTC--Bella is such a cutie! So wide awake, love it. 

Wish--mango and sticky rice is so yummy! I've only had it a few times but it is delicious. Is the week flying by for you? I know you are trying not to symptom spot so I won't ask you ab the S4. Ha!

AFM--I think I'm getting close to when ladies start feeling baby, but I have an anterior placenta so it will take longer. I'll prob feel kicks on the sides before the front. Can't wait for that! All of a sudden I'm noticing a couple weird sensations, but I think I've tricked my brain into imagining something is happening. I gotta go to bed.


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - yeah, I'd call and ask too. My doc didn't seem too concerned about switching up progesterone/estrogen methods for certain things. i'm on the pills right now but I have patches to augment if that was ever needed. And i've been on PIO and Crinone for progesterone but PIO is more concentrated. So I'd def ask.

msripple - 14 weeks already?!?! where has the time gone! I swear you just got knocked up! :)

vonn - HAHA! kills me that you guys remember S4 (for the newer ones, this was Super Secret Symptom Spotting)! Yeah, trying to be zen and yes, this week is going by at a good enough pace. Stuff to do after work Mon/Tues and then busy days yesterday and today. Tomorrow might be more of a snail's pace but that's ok b/c it's FRI! And we actually have plans tomorrow night that I don't really want to go to (30th surprise bday party at a bar...not up my alley right now). 
No real symptoms to spot anyway, which is weird. Boobs hurt and nightsweats but that's progesterone and I know it. I've definitely felt SO many more things before when I wasn't preggo! :haha: I actually feel quite fantastic. 
How soon did you have symptoms you could rely on? I know you ended up getting nauseous but can't remember if you felt anything in the TWW.


----------



## Charley80

I will be 37 next month, DH is 48, we have been married for 2 1/2 years and have been ttc the entire time. I have a 17 year old son from a previous relationship, DH has a 22 year old, 18 year old and 14 year old from a previous relationship. We had a m/c last February and I just started using clearblue fertility monitor and got a smiley face today. We are hoping for a bfp by the end of the month. Say a prayer for us


----------



## Vonn

Wish--I didn't have much for early symptoms. Once, when I sneezed, it felt like my uterus totally contracted. I remember mentioning it on here and Taurus saying that happened to her early in one of her pregnancies. So that was something different. Otherwise, I basically chalked everything else up to hormones. My boobs were killing me but that started with the progesterone and continues to this day. And the nausea didn't start right away. It's Friday...you basically have just a weekend to go! 

Charley--GL!


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Wish and Vonn! It&#8217;s good to know of your experiences with the protocols. I took your advice and I tried to call the nurse. Turns out she was not in today, and I think she may have been out yesterday too. I have been waiting since Tuesday to get answers to a couple of questions regarding the calendar, as well as to set a time to discuss it with her. I have been constantly waiting and looking at my phone and email, I need to learn to live in Seinfeld time!

Wish- Haha, S4&#8230; I love it! Feeling fantastic may be a symptom :winkwink: I can&#8217;t believe it&#8217;s been a week already. 

Vonn- Wow, it would be so great when you start feeling baby move around!

Welcome, Charley! I hope that this is your lucky month!

AFM- The pharmacy called at the end of the day about my meds, and I found out they don&#8217;t have a prescription for Lupron. I am supposed to start Lupron shots on Tuesday, how am I going to get them on time? Argh, I left a message asking the nurse about that too :wacko:


----------



## TTC74

Wish - I didn't really have any symptoms to speak of either. 

Vonn - I had an anterior placenta, too. No worries. Before long she will be kicking you up a storm! :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks Vonn and TTC - I keep reminding myself that most women NOT in our position would have no clue they were pregnant right now. I've got twinges going on down there but I've sneezed plenty of times and no sharp pains. But I did remember that the other night I had a...ummm...'randy' dream. That happened the last time I was preggo. Here are the other symptoms, for those that love it:
- more 'wet' CM than creamy normal stuff, but only for a part of the day, then nothing
- eyes popping open at 2am the past 3 nights
- feeling fantastic (wonder if this could be the lack of caffeine, though? I'm completely off of it)
- vivid dreams (I always have pretty clear dreams but these seem more creative lately!)
Zennnnnnnn, right?

charley - good luck! I hope your BFP comes quickly!


----------



## TTC74

I forgot about the vivid dreams! I had those my whole pregnancy. Can't wait til Monday!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi. I'm stalking too. Seren woke me up at 4am. It's 6.20 and she's gone back to sleep. My tww pregnancy symptom was a stuffy nose. I had it every time.
With my mmc I knew on day one that I was pregnant. With Seren I thought I was out. 
With Isla I knew something was up (I was ntnp) when I went to a gym class and the cool down music made want to cry. That's one symptom that's never left.

Ttc - I'm going to check out that course at some point. My new canon80d just arrived. 

Vonn - I also had an anterior placenta and hardly felt Seren move. I spent alot of time harassing my midwife for heartbeat and baby wellness checks. She was quite happy to see me though.

Mikihope - I'm following. I'm hoping this is your cycle.

Terri - I can still get excited too for you at possibilities. But I'm sorry that AF was late and maybe getting hopes up.


----------



## MsRipple

Vonn- I'm so glad things are going well!

Miki- if you can't reach your nurse try calling the main number/front desk for the clinic to inquire. Someone really should be getting back to you - if your nurse is away, someone should be covering for her.

wish- I had definitely fewer "symptoms" than I've had during my bfn cycles. The only symptom I had that stands out as I have never had it before was I had what I know recognize as round ligament pain when getting up from sitting to standing a few times around 11-13dpo. You normally don't get that til the second tri, but I had it prior to testing positive and during the first tri. And I had sore boobs, which is not unusual, but they went away a bit earlier than usual. I didn't get any other pregnancy symptoms for another few weeks.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi spud!! :wave: I'm so glad you're sticking around! You and Taurus and whomever else is lurking. :)

oooh msripple - is that like in the groin-ish area? I had that the other night and I was actually having it frequently maybe about a year ago but that just seemed to be b/c I was out of shape or getting old or whatever. But I haven't had it in a long time (not that I'm in shape right now).


----------



## TTC74

I had terrible pelvic girdle pain in the groin! I don't remember when it started though.


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish- sounds promising, secretly!!

Terri- boo. &#9785;&#65039; Well that means you'll have less work and more fun at home!!! I crack myself up.

Vonn- glad things are coming along quickly! 

Ms r- that's so cute your hubbs is getting excited. So happy to hear the test results!

Miki- that's so frustrating your nurse is out. My understanding is the patch provides more continuous dosing so it probably more effective.(and expensive).

Charley- best of luck for a bfp!! Sorry it's taking so long. We are all in that boat.

I had a 'twin weekend alone' hangover for three days, I swear! I was so sore in every muscle. Time to teach them to carry themselves!!

Now we are flying to sc for a week. Wish me luck being on the plane w two squirrely wigglers!! Should be a good break cause we will have 6 adults on vacay with us- might be actually restful. Hope it doesn't snow too much here! Have a great weekend, all.


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Oooh.. interesting symptoms secretly? Next week is almost here!

Spud- Thanks for your well wishes on this cycle!

Rain- Thanks, it makes sense that the patches dispense the estrogen in a more consistent and continuous manner. Luckily, my nurse finally answered the phone today and allayed my fears a bit.
Your muscles are growing stronger! Sounds like youre going to have an awesome break, and good luck with your wriggly ones on the plane!

MsR- Thank you for giving me the courage to call one more time this morning. I find it very hard to ask for things, I feel like I'm inconveniencing others. I finally got my nurse on the phone  she had been ill the past couple of days. So I finally got to talk to her about the calendar and to set up the appointment for her to show me how to do the Lupron shot.

Well, it did turn out that Lupron was not on the list for the meds to be shipped, and it was a good thing I noticed. My nurse put in the order immediately, and hopefully Ill get it in time for my first Lupron shot on Tuesday. Im very apprehensive about the shots, because Ive read about the possible bad side effects.

Its really starting to happen! Im now more nervous than excited, as I suddenly have a ton of forms to sign for the cycle. Its making it feel even more real. Im also stressing over things like PGS testing, one embie or two And of course, Im super nervous over my thin lining.


----------



## Greensboroug

TTC74 said:


> MrsR - I am eager to hear your baby's gender!
> 
> Bella is great. And, she is 3 weeks old today!

What a beautiful child! Congratulations!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I just sneezed and it hurt ;)

Rain - I love the word 'squirrelly', it's not used enough! I hope you have a great time on your vaca!! Where in SC are you going? Hopefully beachside!

Miki - it is overwhelming at first. I had also heard horror stories of Lupron side effects but I had none. Maybe a headache once but I also had some wine the night before and I don't think Lupron likes wine. I'm glad you got in touch with your nurse finally! She might become your best friend. I sent my RE's office some chocolate covered stuff for Christmas my first year!

I agree with Rain & Vonn, Terri - boo on AF's arrival but you have a fab DINK life so keep on keepin on! Life's a garden = dig it. (Courtesy of Joe Dirt)


----------



## mikihope

Promising sign, Wish :thumbup: 
I'm glad to hear that Lupron did not have much of an effect on you. I hope to be so lucky too. I'll see if I get a headache when I have some alcohol while I'm on it. So nice of you to send the office chocolatey things!

I'm now worrying over PGS testing. I was thinking that we weren't going to do it, even though our donor is on the "old" side as donors go (she's 29). But then I wonder if it makes sense to test later on, if this cycle (or the next) is unsuccessful. Anyone have experience with PGS testing?


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-I can't wait until tomorrow. Are you serious about your sneeze or you're just teasing us with S4? You're silly. Oh and can I tell you that when I saw Joe Dirt it was my favorite movie for a while even though I've only watched it once? Well maybe once and a portion of it when flipping channels. David Spade cracks me up. I love comedy and I don't watch enough stand up for my tastes. 

Miki-I would try one thing first and then add on. We didn't do PGs until the end because it's freaking expensive and after all the meds and such, we didn't think it was worth it. Then we did it and none were good. It was stupid but I can understand why people do it. Your donor should be fine even if she is 29. 

I'm sure I have more to say but I don't feel like scrolling back. We are supposed to get a snowstorm on Monday night/Tuesday. We have had a really mild winter so everyone is getting excited. I'm not BUT we leave Friday for New Orleans so if the snow is coming it better come on and move out. Our last friend in the group is turning 40 so this is the ultimate party. See why I couldn't be pregnant? Hee hee. God knows what's up. Not that I would rage out anyway, but I want to have a hurricane or two while in the 'city of something'-flashing tits perhaps. Hee Hee. Oh yes, the big easy. That's what it is. 

Have a great Sunday all!


----------



## mikihope

Wish, is your beta test tomorrow? So exciting, I hope for a fantastic outcome for you!

Terri- Thanks for the advice. You have really allayed my fears about not testing the embryos this cycle. 
It's great that you have a big party to look forward to. Lucky you, I hope that you have an awesome time! I lead a very "boring" life now that I moved from Singapore to the States a couple of years ago, and I kind of miss hanging out and partying with our friends back home. But I tell myself that this subdued life (with much less alcohol) is more conducive to a successful cycle!

I don't know if this is normal, but my mindset has switched from excited about things moving in this cycle, to really apprehensive that there is something wrong with my body. I'm googling like mad for immune issues, and it's driving me crazy! :wacko: 
I have hayfever and allergies, terrible asthma as a kid (don't use my inhaler now), eczema, IBS, often feel flu-like fatigue symptoms. I have been worried that this means that I will have immune issues. Are these cause for worry? I guess I shouldn't think about this possibility unless I have a history of losses or BFNs? Argh, why can't I relax already!


----------



## TTC74

Wish - eager for your results tomorrow!


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck today Wish2!! I'm thinking only positive thoughts for you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, everyone! ok, i'll post with beta results later but I can't hold this in anymore. Tested on Fri and Sat and here is the progression!
(tested Sun and this morning too, of course...)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1767.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - it's perfectly normal to start thinking about all of that stuff, but try to keep those questions to conversations between you and the doc. It's best if she/he knows all of that history but they'll be able to tell you if you have anything to worry about or something to test for. Please please try not to self-diagnose!! I think it's great that you have all of those questions, though. Definitely self-advocate, but let the docs deal with the worry about all of that stuff. Try to keep your mind as zen as possible - you've crossed that important bridge of handing over everything to the experts. :hugs:

terri - ahhhhh NOLA. How long are you going for? Where are you staying? I know you all know my love for NOLA. <3 We get to go there in May for a 40th as well, cannot WAIT!! Though I guess if things progress, I have to ask a doc about Zika virus cropping up down there. Since it's the sticky icky bayou and all.


----------



## TTC74

Wish! :happydance: I'm SO happy for you! Definitely check with your doc, but I think NOLA is zika free so far. I actually got married there. Of course I wasn't pregnant then!


----------



## MsRipple

OMG Wish!!!!! This is the best news :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I knew it! That looks like a great progression- can't wait to hear your beta #


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo!! My positive thinking worked!! Congrats Wish. How did your happy hour go knowing you were with child? Hee hee. I hope it was easy to avoid drinking/questions about drinking. Is your DH so excited? I'm just over the moon excited for you. 

We are staying somewhere In the quarter. I have been totally absent when it comes to planning because I can't freaking use the internet at work! I used to just look at nonsense all day and now, I only feel comfortable on news sites. So... No idea where I'm staying. We are leaving Friday returning Sunday. Just long enough to have a little fun.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you!!!! I'm over the moon too!! Trying to keep it cool, though - miles to go, right?
I actually originally tested with an OPK I had in my drawer. I remember reading that you could use those too and in lieu of having an actual HPT, I took that. Well, the wand gave me an empty circle so I thought it was negative. HOWEVER, when I reported to my FB BNB messenger group that it was negative but I had a line on the stick, they insisted I drive to the drug store immediately to get an HPT, b/c the OPK was picking up SOMETHING. Apparently, the structure of LH and HCG is similar, so the OPK will pick that up. But it won't register as a positive b/c it's not really LH. Soooooo...needless to say, I got my BFP when I got home and was completely floored.

DH is uber-cautious so I don't know if he's excited just yet. We'll let that come after we get over a few more hurdles. But he was entertaining the idea of it lasting by saying a few things over the weekend (like talking about upcoming hormotional times, etc). 

Happy hour was fine - it was actually a 30th bday party that started at 8. I just got a couple of shirley temples and all was good. Looked like a mixed drink. And we only stayed for a little bit. I haven't been hit with fatique yet either so I can still hang. The only additional thing I've had is some minor cramping and VERY minor spotting in my cm yesterday to go along with the cramping. My guess is that little one was snuggling in more.


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - CONGRATULATIONS. I am so happy For you. I've been logging in as often as I can to check your update. I'm super excited for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mikihope

:happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Wish!!! Congratulations, I'm so happy for you!
Such beautiful lines... I can't wait to hear back about your beta results.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Beta came back at 166 - they want to see between 100-200 so that's good! Maybe a little lower than some but they said they see lower with FETs for some reason, than fresh, so I'll still take it. :) 
I go back Wed to see if things doubled.

Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## Just1MorePlz

Hey Ladies! I'm 35 with two sons (6&4) and live in North Carolina. Had the Paragard IUD removed August 17 and my cycle and symptoms ever since have been out of whack. We are not trying, nor not "Not trying," just kinda letting nature take its course. in the past months since August my cycles have been 36 days, then 38 days, then 32, 36 and lastly 33...I was due to start on March 9th, and still no AF. There have been several months I "felt" pregnant. (sore boobs, bloating, odd twinges, nasal congestion, you name it.) I used to never get the boob issues unless I was definitely pregnant. Anyhow, after months of quasi-disappointment, now I am officially 19-20 DPO, but still getting BFN. I'm only using the internet cheapies (Clinical Guard - not sure I like them), and did a dollar store test. I dont want to run out and spend a ton of money on the FRER just yet, but my anxiety is getting to me. I want one more (think pink this time lol), but I'm worried maybe my body is playing tricks on me now the older I get. :wacko: Any advice would be great!


----------



## MsRipple

Wish, that number sounds really good to me! I think anything reasonably above 100 by day 14/15 is a good sign. 

Welcome justonemore- have you tried confirming ovulation by temping?

Miki- I definitely get the anxiety, but lots of people have various autoimmune issues and no issues getting pregnant. I have Hashimoto's disease and eczema and other than the issues with my husband, got pregnant reasonably quickly. I think you have to wait and see. I would recommend a test for Anti-thyroid antibodies at some point (maybe once you get pregnant) to make sure a thyroid auto-immune disorder is not lurking somewhere.


----------



## Vonn

Wish--OMG, Yay!!!!!! And more YAY!!! I am so so happy for you! All that work paid off. And that's a perfect beta number. Can't wait to see the doubling number (and follow your pregnancy).


----------



## Taurus8484

Yay Wish.....congrats luv xx

Keep the line porn coming


----------



## Wish2BMom

vivid, weird-ass dream #23:

DH and I were at a conference where a tired, old, haggard Pam Anderson was doing an exposition dance for the crowd and apparently they were selling whatever kind of plastic surgery you wanted afterwards. We were chatting on the floor after and she asked me 'so what kind of surgery are you going to get??', excitedly. And pointed to the area over her knees, like lower-thigh surgery to suck the fat out of that area.

wut? :wacko:

hahaha taurus, I knew you'd love the line porn! I think I'm done for now - I took 4 and could see the progression so I'm going to chill for now. Maybe a digi over the weekend to confirm I've jumped to 2 weeks. :)

thank you everyone for your support! :hugs:


----------



## mikihope

That's a great beta, Wish! I hope you see a great doubling number tomorrow! Thanks for the support and great advice regarding my immune system worries. It's true, I really should be trying to relax and leave it in the hands of the capable people. I guess it's hard for me to trust my body when it comes to this.

MsR- Thank you, hearing your experience and how you and others have had success makes me feel a lot less worried! Thanks also for your recommendation of the Anti-thyroid antibodies test, I would not have thought of that. How are you feeling these days?

I did a mock Lupron shot with saline solution yesterday. I was surprised by my temporary inability to jab my belly with the needle. It was like my arm didn't want to move! But then I did it, and I was so relieved. I felt great, and I had no problem looking at the needle the entire time as it is so small. I don't have issues with needles, but then I saw the PIO injection needles in my box of meds last night and I felt so terrified. Argh, I don't know how I'm going to jab that into myself!:wacko:


----------



## Nikki1979

Congratulations wish :happy dance: I am so so happy for you <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, nikki! how are things going with your little one?


----------



## TTC74

Wish - did you get your beta?


----------



## Vonn

Wish--wondering how today's beta went...thinking of you!


----------



## mikihope

Wish, how are you? I hope your beta went well!

I'm going for my acupuncture consultation tomorrow. They don't let you start as a new patient until you have a free consultation with them. So much money and time spent on this IVF journey...

And the PIO shots! How on earth do ladies do this yourselves? I started reading up, and all I saw were people wailing about how horrible PIO shots were! I am getting super anxious, even though those are 3 weeks away. I wish they could be as easy as the Lupron shots.


----------



## terripeachy

Double post. Opps


----------



## terripeachy

]Miki- you do what you have to do. It's really not that bad once you do your first one. 

Helen Keller said 'Life is an adventure or its nothing.' Think on that for a while.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi ladies

2nd beta wasn't great - only 215. Didn't even rise by 30%. Hopefully it's just a slow-rising FET embie but we'll see. I have another one on Saturday now. Trying to remain confident but it's quite waned now. Though i've seen a TON of success stories online about initial slow-rising betas. We'll see. 
I'm traveling again today/tomorrow so thankfully I have little time to stew and google. I get home after midnight tomorrow night and have to be down to the main clinic an hour away by 9am, so once I catch my breath, I'll just be waiting for the results. Thankfully they call earlier on the weekends. AND I'm going to try to at least get a pedicure, and maybe a massage, before I get that call AND my BIL and his family arrive that afternoon! :dohh:

miki - my first round of doing them myself sucked, but I was too far in and too low, so I was almost hitting my sciatic, I was all bruised and lumpy. If you stand facing forward with your hands on your hips, where your thumbs land (under the love handles if you have any :haha:) is just about where you should poke. Take a good grasp of some meat (helps with the first pinch) and once you break the skin, just go slow. Then when pulling out, go slow as well and straight. Have a bandaid ready to put over the entry point b/c some of the oil will come back out, perhaps with a tiny bit of blood. Sometimes you get a gusher but after you get the hang of it, you have less of those. Easy peasy, I promise!

...butt meat. :rofl:

terri - great quote, I dig it.

also, these ads that keep popping up can suck it.


----------



## TTC74

We'll be waiting for Saturday's beta with baited breath.


----------



## MsRipple

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Wish! In the last year of stalking infertility/ivf boards I have seen lots of posts re: success with slower rising betas. Hoping for the absolute best for you.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you! I hope we are one of those stories. Seems pretty common.


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - i hope you are one of those stories too. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Vonn

Wish--those FET embies are finicky. Can be slow to implant & slow to rise. Dang, though, no stress would be nice. Still excited and hopeful for you!

Miki--I had the exact same anxiety about the PIO. Have a nurse do the first one, then maybe see if a nurse can help YOU do the second one. That will help. Make you feel less on your own. Lidocaine & ice before numbs the area. Heating the syringe with oil ahead helps it go in smoothly and not cause lumps. Having a process was helpful physically, but really helpful psychologically because I had a lot of anxiety about it, too. Maybe DH will come around eventually.


----------



## mikihope

I've read a lot of success stories with non-ideal betas too, Wish. I really hope that you are one, and I'll be thinking of you for your Saturday beta :hugs:
Thank you for the detailed and helpful tips for the PIO injections. I especially like "butt meat" :haha:

Terri- Thanks! Yeah, I'll have to suck it up and do what I have to do. I love the quote you posted -- I do try to live my life that way, but sometimes I have to be reminded!

Vonn- That's some great advice, thanks for allaying my fears (or at least trying to)! I'll see if I can get the intial shots done with that sort of progression, it really makes sense. DH was eager to do this for me, and he's always very sweet and supportive, but I am quite sure he will chicken out. I have to go ahead as if I'm doing this myself!

The acupuncture consultation went great! They're going to help me with my lining, and I somehow believe that it's going to do me some good. I'm also planning to have a session before transfer (and maybe after). I'm feeling more hopeful again.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-i'm thinking of you and I hope the results were a fluke. I'll be checking in on Saturday. :hugs:


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish- I'm so excited for your positive beta and am sending lots of stickiness energy towards that bean-- peanut butter, caramel, and honey!!!

Mmmm sounds like a good sundae topping...

Miki-there are some helpful videos on pio shots online. We set up the shot and rested it on the heating pad, drew a small circle on the target area (you want to rotate the injection site around the area) put on an ice cube for a sec, did a quick jab of the needle and slow discharge of oil, pulled out straight, put on bandaid, massage for two min, hold on heating pad for 5 or ten min- not too bad!! You will get through it. The key as wish said is to get the placement right- it's more the hip than the butt. 

Also, accu was my favorite part of ttc besides the conceiving part. It is so relaxing and centering.

Happy st party's day! I'm trying to focus on that and not all the gutting of environmental and community programs in the news.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Yes I loooooove acupuncture. I wish I could feel good about the $$ spent on it though! 
Thanks for sticky thoughts everyone!! Little turkey and I appreciate it. 
I'll let you all know how it turns out. :)


----------



## Vonn

I love "Little Turkey" &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mikihope

Rain- Im glad to hear that you liked the acupuncture, I hope I do too. And thank you so much for the detailed description of your PIO injection method. It makes it sound so much less scary than the stuff I was googling. I'll look up the videos too.

Wish- Little turkey! Thats hilarious and adorable! I see wild turkeys every day outside my building at work, theyre extra funny these days as the males are now very noisy and displaying to the females. Now Ill think of you and your little turkey when I see them. I agree with you, accu is expensive. And were having issues with insurance covering anything, so I doubt wed be covered. DH does the calling, and he is dedicated to trying to get insurance to comply. Hes much better at this stuff than I am.
GL for your beta tomorrow! I hope the number is nice and high. Stick around, little turkey!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Not good news ladies - beta is down to 81. :(
No more meds and I'll go back next Fri to see where levels are. Poop.


----------



## TTC74

I'm so sorry Wish. :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry Wish xx its a terrible feeling....big hugs to you


----------



## mikihope

Oh Wish, I'm so sorry :cry: I hope you have lots of support around you, especially this weekend :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

I think there is another site for you. Go find it because I reported you as spam.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-I'm so sorry. I thought sure this was it with the strong progression and everything. :hugs: I think you said you're going to talk to your doctor; please kee us updated on what he/she says. I'm super curious if they have some type of guarantee or whatever. I know some places have that. One of my college friends had some deal where she had 6 chances and then if she didn't get pregnant she got her money back. I just can't remember if that was a donor sperm deal or a 'mature age' deal. I'll be home tomorrow night if you want to call. NOLA is fun, but not that fun with your news. *tear*


----------



## MsRipple

I'm so very sorry Wish.


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm really sorry Wish x x x


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish- I'm so sorry...I was sure this was the one but guess this one wasn't meant to be it. Seems so unfair. Big hugs and more hugs! Take care of yourself.


----------



## Nikki1979

Wish I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Wish - have you checked out this thread? It's mostly women doing DE IVF. They can discuss issues that we may not be all that informed about like certain types of testing for inflammatory testing and whatnot. Just a suggestion. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/2233749-inconceivable-beyond.html


----------



## terripeachy

Nothing to see on this post.


----------



## terripeachy

Nothing to see here. I was trying to delete my previous post to the spammer. Oh well.


----------



## Vonn

Wish--WTF. I am so sorry this little bean didn't make it. With the good lines and strong first beta, it was so promising. What a heartbreaker. I am/we are here for you, so give us your anger, frustration, and sadness and we'll keep trying to fill you up with love and support. My heart goes out to you, my friend. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi all - thank you so much for the thoughts everyone. The doc said it's just that 'luck' piece that we're missing. We'll try again next month and perhaps transfer 2. 
TTC - thank you but I started to post there but didn't feel comfortable. 
I'm doing ok - letting it settle in. DH is on travel right now which sucks but he'll be home at the end of the week.


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish- hoping that 'sucks' turns to 'luck' next time around. Can they throw more of the kitchen sink at it? I took a steroid for five days for my transfer. Can't hurt.


----------



## Wish2BMom

What did that do? I'm sure they'd do most anything I'd ask for at this point...
What steroid was it?
I'm also going to not drink any alcohol or caffeine in this cycle. I usually just carry on normal life up to a day or 2 before transfer, as they've never said to do anything differently (and in fact have said stuff like 'enjoy Napa! You'll have to stop wine soon!')


----------



## mikihope

Wish, it sucks that DH is away right now :hugs: Maybe it really is just luck, and the next time will be your time. I think it doesn't hurt to do what you can for success, as long as you don't find it too hard to give up or do! I still haven't given up alcohol, and DH and I have a drink every night. Maybe I'd better start to cut down...


----------



## mikihope

So I went for my baseline ultrasound and my lining is almost 8mm thick! I took my last bcp 3 days ago, and I havent had AF yet. Im now worried that my lining is not cooperating again. When I need it to be thick, its thin. And now I need it to be below 5mm, and its nice and thick :wacko:

Ever a beacon of positivity through this whole process, DH said, At least now you know you can grow a thick lining.


----------



## Rainshiny

They had me on a low dose aspirin and methyl prednisone 8mg, 10 doses (I think it was 8mg twice a day).


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm already on baby aspirin but I'll ask about the prednisone. Thank you!!

Miki - dang uncooperative lining!!!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--I was on baby aspirin, prednisone, and naproxen. The naproxen is supposed to be a great inflammation reducer. My clinic believes that bodily/systemic inflammation (from specific food sensitivities/toxins & pollution/basically from living in the world today) is a big cause of fertility challenges today. Of course, I loved this holistic attitude, given my weird variety of health problems. The other thing I looked into in advance of moving ahead with DE IVF because I was so freaked out over the cost, was to have as many reproductive immunology tests done as I could get my RE and primary care dr to run for me, in order to rule out any potential immune issues. I know I can be over the top with researching and what-ifs, so feel free to ignore what I did. Just wanted to share. Thinking of you!

Miki--I wouldn't expect the lining to reduce until AF comes. 

**For some reason, sometimes when I try to click on a thread it will only take me to Walmart. Over and over. This is driving me crazy! BnB, make it stop!**


----------



## TTC74

Vonn- I'm totally with you! I'm having to use the mobile view of baby and bump to click on a link and NOT get Walmart!


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Yeah, my lining has been so unocooperative! I'm glad that you're gathering information and ideas for things to try for your next cycle. You sound strong and determined, that's so great!

Vonn- Ah, I think you're right about AF and thinning of the lining. And AF showed up! So I think I get to start the estrogen patches tomorrow. I think that's what the RE said... to wait until AF shows, and then start estrogen. I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Wish2BMom

agreed about the ads - need someone to test it out after they put one up and see if things work right. they'll get less traffic if they keep doing that. 

thanks for the ideas, ladies - ugh, I wish I had the stamina for all of this. I can call to ask, though. I give blood to them on a regular basis anyway, right? may as well check for other things.

miki - glad you got AF! let the fun begin!

I'm still waiting for mine. Usually comes 5 days after I stop the PIO so it should be here tomorrow. I HATE this space - boobs still hurt, but AF hasn't shown yet. Almost makes you think about crazy what-ifs. I remember doing this last year too after my other chemical. That said, I've done EVERYTHING you shouldn't do while 5 weeks preg (with a healthy one) this week anyway - wine, dental xrays, pedicure, massage - HA!


----------



## TTC74

Good for you for taking care of yourself Wish! Self care is important during difficult times. :flower:

Immunology testing! Thank you, Vonn. I couldn't remember what type of testing was so highly recommended by ladies who have had issues with IVF. That was exactly what I was thinking Wish should consider looking into!

Miki - good luck! 

AFM - I got AF two days ago. Can't believe it's back so quickly!


----------



## Wish2BMom

just called - my doc doesn't recommend the prednisone/naproxen b/c there isn't enough scientific evidence to back it. But she is going to present my case to the Board on 4/4 and see what the meeting of the minds would recommend. So I have a follow up with her on 4/7 to go over their recommendation. They could say that they all feel that we've done everything and it's still just dumb bad luck.


----------



## MsRipple

Does seem likely it's just bad luck. Isn't the likelihood of a non-PGS-tested (Wish - I think yours aren't tested right?) embryo successfully implanting only 30-40%? 

I'm sorry Wish. I've been thinking about you the past few days. I'm sending positive thoughts to your uterus for the next cycle....(which sounds potentially creepy, rest assured I mean it only in a non-creepy way).


----------



## Wish2BMom

yep, you're correct, msripple. Thank you for sending my uterus thoughts - it appreciates it!! :)

how are you doing/feeling?? where are you at now? No interest in a fancy little ticker at the bottom of your posts? :)


----------



## mikihope

It's great that your doc's going to present your case to the board, Wish! I hope that something good comes out of that. Like MsR, I'm thinking positive thoughts for your uterus.

Thanks, Wish and TTC! Things seem to be moving faster now, and I imagine that it will fly by after next week. 

I put on my first two estrogen patches today, and I got super nervous that they would fall off, that I didn't put them at the "best" spot, etc. I hope I'm doing it right!

The RE said that we won't worry about my allergies/eczema or possible immune issues yet, as we don't know how it will affect my ability to get pregnant. That makes sense to me, so I'll try not to worry about it.

He also said that we should do ICSI. DH's SA turned out fine except that the percentage of live sperm after one day was a little bit lower than they would have liked. DH is only 32, so we were hoping that we would not have to resort to ICSI. But then we agreed that anything that helps our chances would be something good to try...


----------



## mikihope

Argh! DH just contacted me to tell me he probably has shingles! He has been having this painful rash for a few days. He's going to get it checked out now.

I'm really depressed now. I'm at work and I feel like I need to leave, and I can't concentrate. I feel so selfish for feeling sad about the cycle when I should be worried about DH, but I really have been putting so much hope on it.


----------



## Vonn

Miki--did it turn out that DH does have shingles? That would be a huge bummer for him (because it's so painful) & for the extra strain it adds to an already stressful situation. As you are quickly learning, the one guarantee there is in this TTC business is that there WILL be hurdles. I lost a lot of time at work because I would have days/hours where I could not focus because of the infertility and my other weird health issues, so I don't think that's unusual.

Wish--love the massages & pedicures, keep it up! One of the things I hate the most about infertility is that there is so much unknown...so many protocols, etc, etc. You have to push drs when that feels right & trust the process and professionals when that feels right. I lean pretty heavily towards the not-trusting and pushing, but that is not for everyone (my sister included) & I am under no illusions that that is the "right" way to deal. There's no one right way, of course. I'm just saying all this because I don't want you to feel like I'm being pushy. 

MsR--what's the latest?

AFM--I am getting a belly. And apparently I am also getting bigger in other areas. DH said to me over the weekend that I "looked pregnant from behind." I told him in no uncertain terms that he should never say that to me again! Dude, you have to know that is basically saying that my hips and/or ass look big. Thanks a lot, dear hubby. :growlmad:

I don't think I ever shared the results of our anatomy scan. Most things looked great...however, there were two "soft markers" that showed up. One was that baby has a choroid plexus cyst on her brain. This can be found in about 1-3% of normal pregnancies and on its own causes no problems at all. But, it can be a marker for Trisomy 18 (Edward Syndrome). The other issue was that there is an echogenic cardiac focus on baby's heart. This is a calcium/mineral deposit that occurs in 1-5% of normal pregnancies (and higher in certain ethnic/racial groups), and again, on its own causes no problem. This can be a marker for T13 (Patau Syndrome) or T21 (Downs). Luckily, the issues are markers for different problems, making it less likely that baby actually has any of the possible trisomies. It's when the markers for a certain syndrome start piling up that an actual problem becomes more likely. We also had a normal result for our in-depth first trimester screening (the Innatal/Verifi test, same thing as the Panorama, Harmony, etc.), which is 98-99% accurate. Plus, our egg was from a 24 yr old. 

The only way to know for sure is to have an amniocentesis, which has its own risks. Not an easy decision. The maternal-fetal medicine dr who talked through the results with us gave us the stats and shared options, but wouldn't explicitly say no to worry (probably because of liability & wanting to cover her bases). So, of course, we've been worried. Basically all of the annecdotal info that I've found online from other ladies who had similar findings was that their babies were fine and their drs sometimes/often told them one soft marker for a problem means just about nothing. DH talked with a friend's spouse who is a PhD level researcher in genetics and she said not to worry...and she has an adult son who has a severe genetic disability, so I don't think she'd be flip about it. It's frustrating, though, because none of our actual drs will be so frank. We've basically come to the conclusion that, chances are, raisin-girl is just fine and has none of those trisomies. At the moment we are not planning to have an amnio. Most of the time, I feel great about the baby, but every once in a while I catch myself and remember that there's a super small chance there could be a serious problem. There's a chance both of these markers just go away...that would be wonderful, if on the next ultrasound neither showed up. Fx for that!!


----------



## mikihope

Thanks for your concern, Vonn. Yeah, DH has shingles :wacko: Poor him! He was stressing out earlier, trying to get a doctor's appointment. The doc told him that it was a mild case, and prescribed antiviral pills and some sort of ointment.

Soon after I posted the whiney post above, I looked out at the beautiful view I see every day at work. My workplace is on a hill, and San Francisco and the Golden Gate bridge were so clear today. I realized that I loved my life here with DH, and things were going to be ok. Then I got a call from the nurse, who said that we didn't have to worry about his shingles, it wouldn't affect the cycle :happydance: DH is now trying to rest, and he's quite cheerful! Thank goodness I got the chicken pox vaccine, it was definitely worth the trouble!

Vonn, my thoughts are with you. It sounds like your little girl is perfectly fine, and I hope that the markers go away for your next ultrasound. It would be such a relief for you and DH!


----------



## Taurus8484

Vonn my girlfriend had twins and one of the girls had a cyst on her brain that disappeared on its own.


----------



## Taurus8484

And its my babies birthday today....2 years old.....where o where did that time go...


----------



## TTC74

Taurus - happy birthday to the babies! 

Miki - yay for continuing the cycle! Hope DH feels better quickly! 

Vonn - praying those markers fade before your next scan so that you can rest at ease.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Vonn - that's crazy that you guys are going through all of that. I would tend to agree, not that my 'expertise' has any leg to stand on, but I'd be more concerned if there were a couple of signs that pointed to the same thing. But since they are separate and different, i'm sure they are nothing to worry about. When is your next scan? :hugs: to you - I hope you're doing ok. And, um...we'd all love a bump pic!! :D

taurus - happy birthday, baby boy!! wow, 2 yrs already...I cannot believe that!!

miki - oh, poor DH!! My DH had them as well, quite a few years ago. He said it was very painful. And see - varicella shots saved you from having to worry about anything!! WOO! 

afm, starting AF last night and I head to the doc's tomorrow to see if bloods are down to zero. I imagine they are if AF came. So hopefully we can start this next cycle right up again. To go along with all of my self-pampering, I holed up in my bedroom last night (the onslaught of AF was more than I could take yesterday) with a meatball sub, coffee oreo shake and doritos, kitties and a movie!! HAHA! I haven't collectively eaten that badly in forever, but I really had no say in the matter. Hormones took over completely. But I was in the happiest place I could be for the night. :) (DH has been over in India all week and his brother, wife and child have moved into our house temporarily until they move into their actual apartment tomorrow - so it's been a 'fun' week)


----------



## Wish2BMom

sorry, i think I missed someone's question too - rainy??

The only guarantee I have with the frozen DE route is that at least one egg fertilizes, or else we get a whole new lot. I think next step would be a guaranteed positive, which I now have, but they do not guarantee a full-term pregnancy. So this is it for us - our last 3 embies, of which we'll transfer 2 next time around. So 2 more shots completely.


----------



## MsRipple

Vonn - It does seem like these things will not end up being an issue, but I'm so sorry you have to go through this additional stress. It does seem like - particularly for 13 and 18, you would have more than one marker. Plus the NIPT is extremely reliable. But wouldn't it be nice to get to exhale completely at some point? Hoping that happens by your next ultrasound. How is DH handling everything baby-related? 

Miki- so glad the shingles ended up being no big deal (well, except for your poor dh). When will you do a transfer? Are you going to transfer one or two?

Taurus- happy baby birthday :)

Wish- How are you feeling? What is your timeline this cycle? I'm very excited to hear all about it! And now that my meat aversion is waning, you've got me in the mood for a meatball sub.

AFM- I was so convinced that we were having a boy, that I was pretty happily surprised to find out that we are having a girl! I had envisioned a boy for the last few months, and it's taking some time to shift my thoughts to girl. Things are otherwise moving along! Dealing with some crazy hormone shifts during I seem to be embracing anger and irritation rather than tears.


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Yep, I was sooo glad that I got the Varicella shots done! Thanks for your concern for poor DH! He&#8217;s being pretty cheerful about it, he was taking and sending me funny photos of our cats while I was at work. I help apply the ointment, but I can&#8217;t do much more to help him, poor thing. 
Hooray for starting AF! Hope your bloods are down to zero. You&#8217;re going to be cycling soon, how great is that! You&#8217;ve got two more rounds, but hopefully you need only one.

Taurus- Happy birthday to your baby!

MsR- Thanks, it was such a relief. But yeah, poor DH! Transfer is supposed to be in 2.5 weeks. I actually haven&#8217;t decided how many to transfer, but I have this feeling that they will make me transfer one. The clinic advocates transferring only one embie. I secretly think I want to transfer two, though. DH may be on board with that. He&#8217;s mostly afraid of my health, if I were to have complications during pregnancy.
Glad to hear that things are going well for you, and congratulations on having a girl!


----------



## Spudtastic

Vonn - I'm no doctor but from what you wrote I think.your little girl will be fine. I always said I'd never do an amnio and if the scans came back that it was recommended I would have then done the harmony/verifi blood test. 98 to 99% is really high. They haven't found any problems in the rest. I really think it will be ok.
I'd love to see a bump pic too.

Wish - I'm thinking of you. Sorry that DH has been away and you have visitors. 

Ttc - is af back already a good thing? Will you ttc another? Seren is 14 months now and no sign of af. I'm not in a hurry to get her back.

Taurus- wow 2 already. I remember the line porn. Happy birthday.


----------



## TTC74

I wasn't looking for af just yet! We aren't going to TTC again, but we are going to NTNP. DH says he has a slight preference to keep Bella an only child (with the exception of her grown sisters of course!), but that a blessing is a blessing. I would kind of like one more, but I'm fine with pouring all of my attention on her, too. Thus the decision to NTNP. At 42 and having had to go through so much to get pregnant, it's doubtful that it will happen for us again, but only time will tell.


----------



## yayamama

Hi ladies, I'm new to this part of the board! I had a CP last month :( after an oopsie that we got SO excited about, so DH and I have decided we want to continue this TTC journey. I'l be 40 in July and have a 9 year old son. I would adore a girl, but at this point would just be happy to fall pregnant at all. Cycles are getting shorter and less predictable and we are now torn between trying ASAP or waiting until July when we have a big trip planned for my birthday. I'm also concerned about getting pregnant now because I don't want to be huge in the summer when it's so hot down here, and I have concerns about Zika.

Anyway, I hope this is our year for baby #2, we will likely start trying in July for a few months, then hold off around the holidays because of travel. If it doesn't work out by spring of next year for us, it will be the end of our journey.

So nice to meet you all!


----------



## TTC74

GL yaya! Are you in FL? I ask because you mentioned Zika and I live in FL. Every OB appt I was asked a set of Zika exposure questions! Fortunately, I'm not in the heavily affected areas.

Edit - 

I can't believe I forgot to congratulate you on your little girl MrsR! You're going to have a blast with her. I love raising girls!


----------



## Spudtastic

MrsR - congratulations in your little girl x


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats MrsR. Girls are great and you'll have a lot of life lessons to share with her. Maybe you'll have a boy next time! 

Were your friends super excited when you told them you were pregnant. I know you were made at first when you couldn't share and they were baby talking all day. Have things gotten better? 

Wish-great news on getting ready to cycle again. I think it's good that you have another chance. I'm still so hopeful for you. You've worked hard at this and I know you're next. 

Afm, I visited my friend with two young girls and they were sick and I got sick and now everyone in my house is being super needy. Please just leave me alone, boys. I'm needy right now and I can't breathe properly. Sigh.


----------



## mikihope

Welcome and GL, yaya!

Ugh, poor you. Get well soon, Terri!

Went for my first ever acupuncture appointment today. I didn't really feel anything, but it seems like I fell asleep without realizing it. Time just flew by, and I thought I was awake the entire time. I hope it helped my lining along.

I'm now on 3 patches because my E2 level was a bit low on 2 patches (93 after 2.5 days), and I move on to 4 next change. I'm stressing out about where I place them, as I don't want them to come off, but I'm not sure if I'm getting the best absorption. Argh, I'm questioning everything now!


----------



## Wish2BMom

msripple - congratulations on Team Pink!!!!

aw no, terri!! the spring cold!! torture, especially when others are needy around you. Shoo them away. Shoo! I hope you're feeling better by now. 

yaya - welcome! you're in the right spot - good luck to you and your TTC journey! I'm sorry about your chemical, though. I'm coming off of my own as well.

miki - you should be placing them where you would do the PIO shots, I believe - kinda upper, outer butt cheek/hip? I think that's where I put mine. Like below or around the waistline of your pants. I think. Oh that's EXACTLY how I feel during acupuncture, and I walk out with a buzz. Speaking of which, I want to start that up again.

yeah - i'm not cycling again right away. I have to take a month off. Which, just calculating here, may make my next transfer be right when I'm in NO for my friend's bday. So I'll have to work with them to hopefully do it the day after I get back.
Now that my holiday bills are back under control, I think I want to get back to acupuncture too. I think... I miss it, it's good for me and my psyche. But I know April is going to be another busy month work-wise, so it might actually be stressful trying to get to the appointments. And I really don't need the added bill since I just got expenses under control. Sighhh. I need to do something to take better care of myself and be in the best shape possible for this upcoming cycle.


----------



## mikihope

Wish, glad to see that you're planning for your next cycle, even if you have to take a month off. I hope that working on getting your body healthy and receptive for the next embryo is helping lift your spirits!

Oh, I put my estrogen patches on the belly, because my nurse said that this is where most people put theirs. I did read that the best spot for absorption is on the butt, probably in the location where you put yours. I think I won't shift mine just yet, since I already started putting them on my belly!

I think the donor has started stimming on Saturday. So many worries are starting to surface now. I hope that's normal. I'm normally a laid back person, but this DE IVF journey is turning me into a neurotic mess :wacko: My current big worry is about my work conditions.

Unfortunately, I spend almost all my time in a lab environment, working with chemicals. There are a ton of solvents in my work environment. I can't escape it, as this is what I do for a living. I also have to lift and move heavy stuff every now and then. I don't want to tell my boss that I'm doing IVF, so I'm nervous about trying to make up excuses for not carrying heavy stuff after ET. I guess I can always say that my bike crash injuries are acting up, which isn't entirely false (my arm is still stiff and painful).


----------



## MsRipple

Welcome @yaya. Sorry to hear about your loss.

Wish- I'm glad you are getting a much needed cycle break (and apologies for assuming you were diving right into the next one). How are you feeling? Is DH back form his trip yet?

Terri- hope you are feeling better and avoiding people as needed!

Everyone- thanks for the girl congratulations! I'm really excited, just mentally shifting from my conviction of "it's a boy, I can just feel these things" ;). I'm excited for baby to wear her Women's March on Washington onesie to celebrate her in utero activism! 

Vonn- how are you doing?

Miki- can you ask your doctor what is and isn't restricted and tailor something around that? I never got any restrictions on lifting anything - I think that comes along later on. But of course I never asked and my profession doesn't really every require that. How exciting that your donor starts stims - do you get regular updates on the progress?


----------



## mikihope

Vonn- how are you?

MsR, how are you feeling these days? I hope that you feel upbeat and energetic! I think I don&#8217;t get any donor updates until Friday ( written in my calendar).
Thanks for the suggestion, I have been holding off asking about restrictions as it still seems a bit far away. I guess I am still not certain that the cycle will proceed, so I am afraid to ask! For the lifting, I&#8217;m mostly worried about the few days post transfer. I don&#8217;t want to suddenly be a wimp in my job, but I&#8217;m trying to keep the IVF a secret. For the chemicals and fumes, I think I just have to try to minimize what I breathe in.

I decided last night that I am done with trying to read up on what I need to do/avoid in order for IVF success. I have never been good at eating healthy, I like drinking alcohol, I like exercising beyond moderation, and it just makes me feel awful to see what I am doing &#8220;wrong&#8221;. And I was very depressed yesterday reading about how bad &#8220;fumes&#8221; and chemicals are. I know they are, but I work (and have worked in this sort of lab environment for over 15 years) in a lab full of them, and I love my job. 

I was feeling bad about my chances, and feeling lousy that I wasn&#8217;t able to be as wonderfully disciplined and healthy as many other women on this IVF journey. I decided that my body is used to certain &#8220;not good&#8221; things anyway, and I would be ok as long as I try my best to be as healthy as possible, and breathe in as little fumes as possible. I&#8217;m trying to think as positive as I can under these circumstances!


----------



## Vonn

MsR--welcome to the girl club! I hope you are feeling well. Showing much so far?

Miki--yes, this process makes most people who go through it fairly obsessive and neurotic. That's how we all find our way to BnB! Any news on the donor?

Terri--how are you feeling? Did DH get sick, too, or was he being needy for other reasons? I got sick with a cold this winter for the first time in a long time. It wasn't fun. I hope you are on the mend!

Wish--I hear ya about feeling conflicted about what to spend/not spend money on. I think the #1 goal right now for you is to be feeling as good, zen, and healthy as possible. Whatever gets you there is worth it, IMO.

AFM--We had a good heart ultrasound and the pediatric heart dr who talked with us was reassuring about the spot on the heart seen on a prev ultrasound. She said without any other problems/markers she believes that was a normal finding at that gestational age. We have decided raisin is just fine and we aren't going to do an amniocentesis. DH says she's already grounded for causing us so much worry.:winkwink: BTW, we were told to do the heart ultrasound because apparently IVF babies have a slightly higher risk of heart problems. I have no idea why, it doesn't really seem to make sense. I do not remember my IVF clinic telling us that. Maybe it was in the paperwork and I just forgot.

My sister went through her second stim and retrieval. This time 13 eggs were retrieved, 6 fertilized, and 4 made it to blast. They are doing CCS/PGD (can't remember which) testing and should get the results any day. She's going a little bonkers, as some of you probably recall from experience. So far it's a great result compared to last time, when something like 20 eggs were retrieved, only 3 fertilized, and none even made it to day 3. She did totally different meds, they both took lots of vitamins, were strict on eating nourishing food, no alcohol, no dairy, no caffeine, and my sister started 2x weekly acupuncture. It all seemed to help, so far at least. Please let them have some chromosomally normal embryos!!! 

We are gonna put my condo on the market and see if it will sell. I've got a lot of deep cleaning and some purging and organizing to do as quickly as possible so we can get it photographed and listed. We are going to start looking for a house, too, which feels equal parts exciting and overwhelming.

Here's a pic of me at 20 weeks with a onsie my sister gave me.
 



Attached Files:







the snuggle is real pic.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mikihope

Vonn- I'm so glad your little raisin is happy and healthy! You look great too! Oh yes, I remember your sister's heartbreaking cycle. It's wonderful that this cycle is going so much better. Fx for chromosomally normal embryos!
Yeah, I certainly have become more obsessive than usual during this process. As for donor updates, I'm supposed to get those starting tomorrow!

Wish- How are you doing? I hope that you manage to squeeze in some time to relax and take care of your mind and body.

Terri- Are you and everyone recovered now? Being sick is no fun :nope:

AFM- My lining after less than 9 days of estrogen patches measured 7.1mm today. I think it took 15 days the last time to reach this point! I'm so relieved, but then I'm afraid that my lining may not get thicker than this. The RE wants me to go in again on Monday for a lining check. I'm so nervous... what if it's the same... or thinner :wacko:


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-my husband just started feeling sick today. He caught my cold I think but he's better about taking meds regularly. I do it if I think about it and I have too many other things to think about so my cold last longer. Your onesie is so cute. It is real! And I'm glad your sisters cycle is better this time. Yay!!

Miki-good luck with your lining. I'm sure everything is fine. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all doing great. Opening Day for the Os is Monday but I have a three day workshop that I have to attend so I'm missing it. Boo. I hope I can catch a bit of the game during a break or something. Hugs to all!


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - you look great! I hope this cycle goes well for your sister. As I recall, it took her a long time to even see a fertility specialist, and then the 1st cycle didn't work out. So, It's definitely her turn! 

Miki - I think your lining will be fine when the time comes. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! :wave:

sorry been so quiet - work, yanno? sheesh...speaking of, had a great convo with my boss yesterday b/c things started to get a little nutty for me (started??) and I have been feeling the pressure to work around the clock. I'm just not cool with that being my career. I can do it for a push but it can't be the expected timeframe. And DH is really starting to hate this place b/c it tends to come before everything - 'let's take next Thurs and Fri off' and my answer is 'well I have to see what's on my schedule'. But it's CONSTANT. We have another big push this month and hopefully that's it after that. I'm going to stick it out until after then and if things don't change, I'll start looking to go elsewhere. Such is the life of a startup company but if it stays this way, it ain't for me.

Acupuncture - I need to call...

alcohol/caffeine - not really been bowing out of that yet but I've been doing the half-caff thing for awhile now. Only now if I have a bad sleep (kitty issues), I'll go full caff. But still only one.

food - been doing ok, not terrible but not over-the-top great. I have switching my prenatals, though and am also including DHA. My pee has never been so electric yellow! :haha:

so that's me in a nutshell. It needs to stop snowing for good so I can get back on track of running. And if my schedule eases up, maybe I can get to the gym again.

vonn - i am in love with your picture, you're so gorgeous and your bump could not be cuter!! That onesie too - awesome. You're just glowing!! I really REALLY hope your sister gets some good news. I still hate that attrition rate but 4 is a great start. And given that naturally it's only supposed to be one mature egg at a time, 4 is actually probably pretty awesome. Keep us posted on her progress!!
And I'm SO happy and relieved that the last scan made you all feel better about little raisin! <3 She's going to be just perfect!

miki - I am so glad you realized now vs later that this process can suck you right in! I swear, there isn't much more than keeping yourself zen (and taking the right vitamins) that you can really do to help things out. And not do crack, probably. But take care of you and your mental state. Do the acu, do the yoga, do the meditation, do the wine if you want (but not after transfer!). My office has never said, even after all this time and all our failures, to do anything other than that. In fact, they laugh at me when I've told them about the pineapple core I ate and the heating pad I used here than there to make things plump or stick or whatever. Eat well, remain calm and happy. :)

msripple - how many weeks are you now?

terri - oh man, I wish you could call out sick and go to the game!! I know how much you love it. I am making it to a Sox game this year, come hell or high water! My boss was telling me he has season tix about 3 rows up behind the visitor dugout. He was explain-a-bragging as to where they were so I've already offered to take any tickets off his hands if he needs that favor! ;)

I hope everyone has a stellar weekend. We're getting ^&*%%^& snow again tonight but at least it'll be warm on Sunday to hopefully melt it, or most of it.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Terri and TTC! I do hope you are right, and my lining will do fine. Im doing all I can, so it will have to do! Terri, I hope you get to see your beloved Os.

Wish- Thanks for the comforting words. Its good to hear that one doesnt need to go all out and follow all the advice you read about on the internet. What you wrote really rang true for me. Plus I like what you said: Eat well, remain calm and happy. Ill follow those wise words! 
Sorry that work is so hectic. I hope that things settle down soon, or if not, that you find a great new (less stressful) opportunity. I hope that you find the opportunity to go running, and the gym! Working out is so much fun. Im enjoying running again after a hiatus, but I guess that Ill have to stop after transfer. Stay warm and cozy this weekend :coffee: <- that's hot chocolate, not coffee

AFM- I got an update that my donor has 23 follicles. Im not sure if thats great, and I realize that we dont know how many eggs they will retrieve, but Im really relieved! Ive been imagining the worst (i.e. donor not responding at all to stims), and now I can finally start to imagine that we will have some embryos come transfer day!

SoThings look like theyre really happening! Im nervous about the upcoming PIO shots. DH realizes he probably cant bring himself to do the shots, but he wants to help out by doing all the prep and and giving me emotional support while I attempt to inject myself. Hopefully I wont need his help after the first one or two. Although.Im not sure how far I can twist, my arm still is sore and stiff from the bike crash last May. Its taking a long time to return to normal as it was a very high impact crash, and my elbow broke into two pieces. I've been doing some twisting exercises, hopefully that will gain me enough flexibility to do the shots myself.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOOO!!! That's a FANTASTIC number of follicles, miki!! I'm so excited for you - this is going to be so great! Those youngins really got something good going on, I'm so thankful that we have the option to share eggs with them. I just imagined a little village of women helping each other out - the older ones help the younger ones mature and learn life stuffs but the older ones, now that they are established, need to share a few eggs from the younger ones. HA!


----------



## MsRipple

Wish- I finally added a ticker, just for you ;). I'm almost 18 weeks now. Had a doctor's visit on Friday and everything looked good. Blood pressure is high, but I get anxious when I go to the doctor so it's always a bit on the high side. I bought a monitor to check at home and also took my bp at the drugstore and it came out as normal/slightly high the three times I have checked. My moods had been kind of off lately, not totally sure why, but I am feeling better the last few days.

Terri - you asked earlier about my friends and their response. They are awesome and so over the moon for us. To be fair to them, they weren't very much in my face about pregnancy, but it was hard for me to hear what I deemed nonessential comments re: pregnancy given our situation. More my issue than theirs, I think that people don't always understand how to react or share with friends struggling with fertility - and different people need different things. 

Question also for the group similar to the above issue- I have a good friend in my hometown who I will see when I go back to visit at the end of April. She's been married for a while. I have no clue one way or the other whether she and her husband want or have been trying for kids. Thinking about it now, it's weird- never one word from either of us (question from me or statement from her) on the issue at all. I am going to tell her via text that I'm pregnant just in case there is an issue and she wants time to process it. Otherwise I would ordinarily wait and just mention it in person (we are old friends, but not in touch that much when not in same city). Am I overthinking this?

Miki- that is a great number! Any ideas when retrieval will be?

I am somewhat showing - just from my side. I don't see a difference in the front - I was fairly fluffy/fat before. I thought the fluff would conceal any bump for a while, but it turns out it's just pushing my fat out! Well, at least the baby has a nice cushion....


----------



## TTC74

MrsR - that's too funny! Bc I was so overweight when I got pregnant, I was sure I wouldn't look pregnant- just more fat. Boy was I wrong! This was my last bumpie.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0954.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mikihope

Thank you, Wish! I've never done IVF before this, so I don't know if that's a good number. The RE sounded very enthusiastic over the phone, but I'm sure that they do this for their patient's peace of mind. It's good to hear that it's a good number. No idea what that will translate to in the end, but I hope it's good! I love your village imagery, with women of all ages helping each other along.

MsR- I love your ticker! Wow, 18 weeks. That's really great! I'm so happy that you are doing well, and it sounds like your blood pressure is actually within a normal range. Thanks, I hope that we get a decent number of embies. Trigger is tomorrow, and retrieval should be Thursday!

AFM- My lining measured 8.3mm today! I was so relieved... things are really moving along :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

msripple - WOO!! I love the ticker!! I'm so happy all things are going well for you. As for your friend, I'd think that if she's a good friend, she'd want to hear things in person. Though my good friend texted me too but we hopped on the phone right after I got the cute text ("guess whose heartbeat we just saw?") I think there are good ways to phrase it though and based on her reaction, open the convo to 'I wasn't sure if you guys were trying or whatnot and with how quiet people are about infertility, I didn't want to make any assumptions', or something like that. But I'm sure she'll want to celebrate and hug you immediately!

miki - awesome lining!! not long now!! What comes next?? when is the donor's retrieval?


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Wish! I'm so relieved that it's all moving forward, and not held back by lining issues. Retrieval is in 2 days! Work has suddenly picked up, so I can't relax or savor the excitement :growlmad: How about you, have you found the time to start working out yet? How about acupuncture, are you going to make an appointment? I'm finding that I like it!


----------



## terripeachy

MrsR- I love your ticker. I would tell your friend and bade the conversation on that. Maybe she's struggled with infertility too and didn't want to say anything and you can share your story. A text is pretty impersonal if you're going to see her in a few days. Good luck!

Miki-I'm so excited for tomorrow! Keep us posted. 

AFM- The Os won in extra innings. It was such a great ending and I was able to watch it in my hotel room. I'm glad it was a long gameso I could see the best part. My husband had a fun time and my training was also fun. We had ppl from the mid/eastern US in attendance so I made some great connections and we learned a lot. I'm ready to go find lots of clients. Hope you all are well. :hugs:


----------



## mikihope

Yay, glad you managed to catch your beloved Os, Terri! Are you and DH feeling well now? Glad you both enjoyed yourselves, and your training was fun! 

Thanks for being excited for my donor's retrieval, that's so nice of you! I'm actually starting to be really worried about the (self administered) PIO shot tomorrow, and it's putting a damper on the excitement for me. How on earth do people get through that first PIO shot?

I hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## mikihope

Was told today they retrieved 36 eggs from my donor! I was astounded, and asked the RE if my donor was doing ok. It seems like a lot of eggs, I was thinking after I hung up the phone that maybe it was 26, and I misheard. But the RE was also surprised with the number, so maybe I heard right. Either way, that is way more eggs than I expected!

I did my first PIO shot :happydance: Thanks to the support and advice I got on here, it went really well! I warmed the injection area and the oil in the syringe first in the hopes that it would help the medicine disperse. Then, standing with my weight on one foot, I did the shot. I hesitated for about 3 seconds, and just went for it! I think I was really lucky, because I didn't feel a thing. Am now sitting on a heating pad. Lucky me, I also get to insert the progesterone pills "up there" twice a day as well!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## TTC74

Good job on the PIO miki! I never had to brave them out myself. I only had to do the ones in the belly and the first one terrified me! Lol.

38 eggs?! That's insane! I have a good feeling for you. When is your transfer date again?


----------



## Rainshiny

Miki- way to go! Shots- check. Lining-check. Retrieval- amazing. Things seem to be falling into place! Are they fertilizing later today?

Ttc- you had a beautiful bump!!! What a great photo of u in the nusery. Is bella letting you sleep at all? Any smiles yet?

Vonn and ripple- so glad u have healthy baby news!!! Von you are so stylish. Are u going to have to move far? What type of place do u want? Backyard, etc? 

Ms r- crazy weather here yesterday, eh? 

Wish- did the snow melt?

Terri- glad u got to catch the game on tv at least.

I'm going to go dance this weekend- third time in two years. Too long!!


----------



## mikihope

TTC- Thanks! Haha, I only did one so far. What I&#8217;m happy about is that the 1st one went so ridiculously well that it&#8217;s taken the fear out of the equation. Transfer date is in 4 days, so it&#8217;s Tuesday 4/11. It&#8217;s so close now, I feel like I&#8217;m about to take an exam that I&#8217;m unprepared for. You and Vonn have inspired me with your lovely bump pics, I&#8217;ll keep my fingers crossed that I&#8217;ll be lucky this cycle!

Rain- Thanks for the support! I got my fert report from the RE today. Only 25 eggs were mature, which I expected. But&#8230; 24 fertilized! I have 24 embies now! I know anything can happen between now and transfer, and I don&#8217;t even know if we&#8217;ll get any to freeze, but I think it&#8217;s a good start. I&#8217;m hoping that DH&#8217;s age (he just turned 33 a few days ago), and the fact that he&#8217;s been so good about taking a bunch of supplements 3x a day since October, will help. Enjoy dancing this weekend! :happydance:

Wish- I hope you&#8217;re not buried in work (or snow?)

Yay, the weekend is almost here! Everyone enjoy! Sadly, DH works weekends, but he took this Sunday off. I&#8217;m looking forward to spending time with him!


----------



## Vonn

Miki--amazing news about the number of eggs you got and the fert rate! You will definitely get a bunch of tries. Can't wait to see how many make it to blast. Is the donor in her 20s? I hope she's feeling okay, I'm sure they'll watch her closely for OHSS. I'm really glad you got through the PIO shot. That's terrific! We can truly do anything we put our hearts and minds to. 

Rain--Have a blast dancing this weekend! You deserve a night out. 

MsR--Love the ticker and a huge congrats on having a GIRL! Are you adjusting to this news after having thought it was a boy? We've got a run of girls going on this thread. Can't wait to see what's next.

Terri--glad you got to see some of the O's opener! (FYI, the Twins won their opener, for the first time in years. Everyone was shocked.) When do you get to go to your first game? I hope the training helps you get a bunch of clients.

Wish--I hope things even out at work soon. Work stress is a huge bummer. Is the weather finally turning more spring-like? We've turned a corner here and will probably see 70 tomorrow. That's not the norm, of course, so people are just giddy.

TTC--definitely a baby in there! Haha. Cute pic.

AFM--My sister had two normal embryos come back from PGS testing. We are all pleased that they've got multiple tries, but it's still frustrating to think that two normal blasts is all that's good after starting with 13 eggs. She's only 35, after all. Probably transferring early next month. They haven't decided if they will do 1 or 2.

I am not feeling optimistic about buying a house. I'd like to go from a 1 br condo in a fairly desirable area to ideally a 3 (or 2) br house in a good, centrally-located neighborhood. It's such a seller's market here right now that anything slightly affordable in neighborhoods I like goes instantly and for asking at least. I see those homes and think, "That'd be great if we could get them down by $10,000." Nobody is having to drop prices like that, though. I am having to adjust my thinking that, if we are able at all, we won't be able to buy in the areas I prefer. DH was just telling me this morning about a house he saw in a neighborhood I have not been looking at and am not at all excited about. He's being realistic, and I have my head in the clouds. I am feeling very sorry for myself today. Boohoo! Sorry for being a downer. 

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## mikihope

Vonn- I can imagine that it&#8217;s nerve wracking for you and your sister, but it seems to me that she has a great chance with 2 PGS normal embryos. Fingers crossed that there are one or two sticky beans in there! About finding a house, it always seems to happen to me that I get down about not finding one that I completely like or losing &#8220;my dream house&#8221;, only to end up with one that I like the best. I hope that house is around the corner for you! How are you feeling physically these days?

Thanks for encouragement. I&#8217;m so nervous about tomorrow&#8217;s day 3 update! My donor is not very young as far as donors go, she&#8217;s 29. It&#8217;s so nice you&#8217;re concerned about her welfare. I asked the docs who called me with the retrieval/fert updates how she was doing, and they said she was doing great. I really hope so.

For my 2nd PIO shot attempt, I went left handed! As it is my non dominant hand, and I had more trouble twisting that way, I had a bit of trouble with it. I messed up and put weight on my leg, plus after I pulled out the needle blood came running out. It&#8217;s a little sore now, like I worked out one side of my glutes. Ah well, I hope I do better as time goes on.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! sorry I've been MIA - I had a trip to Pittsburgh last week and then DH and I took off Thurs and Fri just because. I loved it! I NEEDED a 4-day weekend like nobody's business, especially to really just do nothing. We had our follow up appt with the RE on Friday and she said that the Board agreed with her - no more testing, especially for random things where the evidence is all over the board (immunology testing for people who aren't already known to have something). They all just think we've been on the bad side of luck, and with only one transfer after the ERA(s) and it actually implanting, we're just going to move forward as is. I'm relieved, actually. I'm sooooo tired of stopping to test for this or that. So we are going to transfer 2 next time and though the likelihood of twins jumps up by 40+%, we gain another 8% in success rate overall. I'm excited.

miki - holy COW that's a lot of eggs!!! That's incredible! You have SO MANY chances!!! Keep us posted on the # that make it to blast. Are you transferring one or two tomorrow? TOMORROW!! AHHH!!! crazy. And well done on the PIO shots!! It's like leaping off a cliff and realizing the fall was only 2 feet :) I'm not great with my non-dominant hand either. I tend to bleed more out of that side. Though at the RE's office the other day, DH did say that he could help with the plunging on that side. Just not the insertion of the needle. 

Vonn - I'll tell ya what my realtor told us when we were deciding on houses. A few of them were 10k or so more than we wanted to spend and she said 'what's 10k across a 30-yr mortgage? not much'. So if you find the house you want and they are only able to come down a few thousand or whatever, or if it's 'only' 10k more than you think you can budget, but you REALLY WANT THIS HOUSE, I say go for it. You'll figure it out. :) 

terri - that's awesome that you had such a great training conference!! I love when you can be inspired by them and they aren't just super cheesy. You'll be kickin' arse and takin' names very very soon. 

ttc - I meant to comment on the bump pic too - I can't believe you didn't share when you were preggo! :) I love the nursery - how is little Bella these days? My niece that just moved here (my BIL, SIL moved from Vegas) is 4 months old and my favorite thing to do is get her smiling and squealing - it's the best!!

oh and my fave thing from the RE's office the other day - my fave nurse went into the doc's office before we got there to get the scoop on what the plan was and goes 'Michelle is coming in today - what's the plan?' and the doc slams her hands on her desk and goes, "we're going to get her pregnant!" :wohoo: they better!


----------



## mikihope

Wish- So great to hear from you, and it's wonderful how positive you sound! I'm really excited for you, and I bet your next cycle will be your lucky one! They WILL get you pregnant!

I love your description of the PIO shots... 2 foot fall, indeed. I was sooo relieved. Yesterday's left handed shot went super well, no different from my right side now. DH also did offer to push the plunger, like your DH :haha: Anyway, I'm so thankful that it's been a lot better than the horror stories I read online.

Thanks, I was really excited to hear how many made it to day 3. We shall see tomorrow (!!) how many made it to day 5. I'm hoping that I at least get a few to freeze. I was told by the nurse that it is extremely rare that people transfer 2 for a first DE IVF, so I didn't try to push it. I think they would have tried to talk me out of it. But now I'm really anxious. I'm 45, and don't have much time for multiple failures, plus we would like to try for two kids. I'm second guessing transferring one instead of two. Argh!!


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck today, Miki!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Good luck today!!! Thinking of you!!! omg, you're going to be PUPOOOOOOOO!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Rainshiny

Good luck with the day 3 update today Miki! 

Vonn- you should suggest to your sister that she not be like me and research more than just the pregnancy odds w two embies (not much higher really) and also find out about increased risks to babies and Mom of a twin pregnancy, and talk to someone raising twins to find out their perspective!! She could even call me. Of course she is younger than me so maybe she's up for the long term marathon.

Our twins are super cute and we r so lucky they are healthy, but still so much work. They are starting to show behaviors...lol. I'm not sure how to get them to understand what no means!! They eat dirt and take out the dirty diapers. Argh! Lol...

And dancing was amazing last weekend! Nice to go out sometimes! :)


----------



## Rainshiny

Vonn-I hope u find your dream home!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

HA! maybe I should call you Rain! I've always said I'm up for the task, as I'm 100% sure you and DW were as well, but dang it can be exhausting. I do have a close friend who had twins naturally and she has acquired a maniacal laugh whenever they start going nuts on her. It's hysterical and scary all at the same time! But I feel if she can do it, I can do it.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Wish!! I still can't believe that I'm ... PUPO! I'm going to revel in this feeling as much as I can, before the neurotic worrying sets in.

Rain- Thanks! Aw, your twins sound adorable and a barrel of laughs! I was thinking I'd transfer two embies as I was quite open to the idea of twins, but I chose to transfer a lone embie instead.

AFM- I had such severe sinus issues the night before my transfer, but I didn't dare take antihistamines for it. At the clinic, my nose was dripping like a faucet, so DH asked an RE if I could take a Zyrtec. She said yes, so I ate one pill, but then my RE showed up and said that I shouldn't! Argh! Anyway, no more Zyrtec for me. Anyway, I'm not sure if it's allergies or I'm having a cold. I hope that doesn't jeopardize anything. I did do acupuncture before and after transfer, so I hope that helped!

My clinic is very relaxed regarding activity level, which is a relief. I didn't have to lie down after transfer, and I can resume normal (non strenuous) activity tomorrow.

As for the blasts.... drum roll.... We had 15 to freeze today! :happydance: We had 6 5AA hatching blasts (which is their highest grade), so they transferred one. The rest were above 3BB, but I don't know what their grades were. They will keep an eye on the other 8 embies and see if there are any more to freeze tomorrow. I am floored by the results! DH said that the donor must have been diligent about her meds, as well as taken extra supplements or stayed healthy. I agree with this, and I think DH also helped as he was very diligent about taking his supplements and trying to stay healthy.

DH took photos of the embryo and sent them to my phone, with the title "our baby". Aw... He's now out buying stuff for me to eat during the tww. He has a very caring nature, so he normally does these things for me. But still, it's nice to have an "official" reason to be pampered!

I am so happy to have gotten this far! Thanks everyone for your support through this process, you all are such wonderful women :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Best of luck miki xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - wow! jackpot!! that's a lot of embies and I hope a few more trickle in today!

your DH sounds like a sweetie - I agree, revel in the PUPO-ness now and just enjoy it. I really hope this is it for you! Sounds like you're killing it so far, I hope it continues. :)


----------



## Rainshiny

Congrats, miki!!! The tww will be more like 10 day wait so that's one other good thing about transfers! Your hubby sounds like a peach. 

I'm happy to message my number if u want, as soon as I get to my laptop...remind me if I forget haha!


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Taurus, Wish and Rain! It does feel good to finally get to this point. Sometimes it feels like a dream...

Wish- Thanks, DH is really sweet. So, the RE called, and the number of frosties is now 17! They only freeze blasts above 3BB, so I guess they are all of decent quality. 5 of them are 5AA blasts. The RE said that my donor is a rockstar:happydance: I am so grateful to her! Now I will try to revel in PUPO-sity and be as zen as I can.

Rain- Yeah, thanks, I'm really lucky that DH has such a caring nature. Thank goodness it's only like a 9 day wait (test day for my clinic is 9 days after transfer). I feel that I will probably test early, in case it's bad news. I will try to stay positive, though!

I'm going to take a stroll by the bay (we live almost next to the SF bay) with DH today. I know some clinics will have you on bedrest on the second day, but since mine doesn't, I think a very easy stroll should be fine.


----------



## Spudtastic

Good luck Miki. I don't post much but I will be stalking. 

As for those who are debating two embies or one and if you want two I say go for it. Children come with their own challenges and yes it's hard work and life changing. But having two separately is also really hard (and brilliant). My eldest slept like a newborn for two years. It was hell. I had no help. My husband worked12 to 14 hours every day, seven days a week whilst I got 4 hours of broken sleep at most and up at 4am every day for two years.
So yes twins will be hard but having two separately can be too. Or just even one. 
Either way you do what you do and get on with it. It is of course the best thing ever too. 
And if you do get twins you're not spending time money and energy trying to conceive another later on if you are wanting two.


----------



## TTC74

Congrats miki! I wouldn't worry about the Zyrtec. I had terrible pregnancy sinusitis. My OB actually told me to take a Zyrtec a day. I did and I have a perfectly healthy baby. 

AFM - we're doing great. Bella has been very clingy and fussy the last couple days but I found an article on Google that said that this is a normal (and short) phase at 8 weeks. On the upside, we are getting many more social smiles these days!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1097.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1095.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mikihope

Bella is so adorable, TTC! What a smile! Thanks for the well wishes, and for allaying my fears... I feel so much better about that Zyrtec. Sorry about your terrible sinusitis during your pregnancy.

Thanks, Spud! Interesting about the choice between having kids spaced apart vs together. DH and I felt ready for twins, but were worried about issues that might arise during the pregnancy. If this cycle is unsuccessful, we are planning to request to transfer two embies!

How is everyone? Vonn and MsR, I hope you're both feeling great and pregnancy is treating you well!


----------



## Lee37

Hi Ladies! Sorry its been a while, life has been so busy. Lily is 6.5 months old and starting to put words together, crawling (backwards:haha:) and growing like a weed! Im still breastfeeding and might try for a yr, we will see.

Vonn - how far along are you now? So exited for you :flower::baby:

Wish - you could totally handle twins..wouldnt that be amazing!:baby::baby:

TTC - How is your sweet girl doing..are you breastfeeding?

Im still getting myself updated on the latest, so sorry if i missed anything important. 

Hello to everyone else and Happy Easter! :bunny:


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - Bella is SO adorable! Look at that smile and those curls! happy baby :)

lee - so happy you popped in!! I love seeing all of the stalker names, makes me so happy. Lily sounds like she's sprouting like crazy, that's awesome! 

spud - love when you stalk! <3 thank you for the notes on the multiples. I was thinking the same thing when my friend had twins. She'd never had a singleton and swore her life was 2x as worse as anyone with a singleton. But if it's all you know...how do you know? she tends to hyperbolize everything anyway, not to diminish how hard it really is but she has a wonderful husband who not only split things 50/50, but probably took on more b/c she had PPD. So basically, I match us up to them and think we can handle it too. And it's the only way I'm getting myself 2 babies! :) I've said that from the start!! 

miki - how's your PUPOsity going? love that term! :) I was thinking about your wait too - it's SO MUCH EASIER when you don't have to wait the whole 14 days!! I feel like it really helps the zen-ness b/c it takes a couple of days for it to even sink in that you're PUPO, and then you only have a couple of days left until test day.

terri - are you still out running? did you see the Sox beat the O's the other night? ;) j/k - I don't care about the Sox as much as you care about the O's, I just wanted to jab ya! I started running again (if you can call it that) this past weekend and I sucked so bad. It turned into interval training, though, b/c I had to stop and walk a bit, then i'd start running again, then walk, then run. Fine with me. But I did sign up with a team to do the 'Reach the Beach' race this Sept which is a relay over a either 36-or 48-hr period, 24 hrs a day, to get from the mountains to the beach or something like that. Kill me now! 

vonn - hope you're doing well!

taurus - did you have a fun party for James' 2 yr bday?

spud (again) - how are things going in NZ? anymore cool celeb run-ins?

nothing going on here - I think I'm about 4-5dpo and we did BD this weekend but I'm not expecting miracles. Really, I'm less than a week to AF (since I have such a short LP) so I'm expecting to start this next cycle next week. WEEEE!


----------



## MsRipple

Popping in to say a quick hi to everyone, wish Miki luck on her Puposity, and say congrats to Terri on those Os :)! 

I will do a more detailed update this weekend. Things are going well pregnancy-wise, but are bit chaotic, though not necessarily bad, in other areas of my world.


----------



## Rainshiny

Ttc- aaaaahhhhh she's soooo cuiuutteeee!!!!! She gave me a cute attack!! Yes ours screamed for a couple weeks around 6-8 weeks- we did a lot of baby wearing. They just do that.

Ripple- glad your hot dog is doing great!!

Terri- how is Fun??

Hi Spud! True dat, everyone has their own journey /challenges.

Wish- weeeee transfer midmayish??

Miki- shots going ok?? Feel anything?

I'm trying out a new ticker but I don't know if it works yet.


----------



## Rainshiny

Looks like my ticker doesn't work. I was going to add to comment to Spud that we all find ways of coping/shortcuts. We sleep trained which helped me avoid starting a cocaine habit. We were lucky that they like to sleep mostly.

And lee- she's talking??? Wow!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-the Os came back last night so it's all good. Hee hee. My first game isn't until next weekend when the Sox come back so I hope it's still warm outside. Yay for short LP and getting started again. You really are one persistent mamma jamma. I admire that in you. :hugs:

Ttc-bella looks so happy. Thanks for the pictures. 

Miki-yay for being pupo. Your donor is a rock star but I hope you can freeze those embies for someone else. I guess hey probably don't do that but it should be an option for someone who can't afford the entire process. 

MrsR- I'm nervous for your update so I hope everything is ok. Fxfx. 

I'm supposed to be off work tomorrow but I'm going in anyway to do some computer training and get some other random stuff out of the way. My previous church has a fish fry on Good Friday so I'll be leaving early to get some fish (but not going to church). I'll do that on Sunday. Weather is warm so we are all happy here, except Funyun. He's started getting very ornery so his butt might have to get spanked soon. Ex.he started eating food out of his food bag when we were downstairs and he put his paws on the kitchen counter like he was looking for some food. I was in the next room! Oh, he spent some extra time alone that evening. Terrible twos I guess. 

Happy Easter all.


----------



## mikihope

Wish- I revel in my PUPO-sity! I drew a doodle of my snuggling embie snuggling in my lab book at work today, and I am using it as my temporary avatar, for good luck! Im so glad that I dont have to wait so long to find out, I think Id go crazy if I had to wait for two whole weeks.:wacko:
Wow, I admire that you signed up for that endurance race! I hope you have fun training up, as well as doing the race. I miss my days of triathlon and bike races (running was my weakest leg, though), I hope Ill get to return to that sometime. Fingers crossed that you get your miracle BFP! Or maybe twins in your next cycle!

MsR, so glad you checked in! Im happy that your pregnancy is going well, but I hope that your other life stuff isnt overwhelming you at the moment :hugs:

Rain- Thanks for asking. Amazingly, I almost enjoy doing the PIO shots! Well, it gives me something to do. So far, Ive managed to dodge the aches, lumps or bruises. I cant even find the injection sites unless I really know where they are; theyre just teensy little dots. I think crazy deep massaging helps a lot!

Terri- Fish fry sounds really yummy, and Funyun sounds like he's a blast! Yes, Im PUPO, and Im amazed that I got this far. Im trying to enjoy it! Yeah, DH and I both wanted to donate our leftover embies, and now it looks like well have a bunch left over.

AFM- Ive been very uncomfortable and crampy since the day after transfer. Its obviously too early for symptoms, and I hope I dont fall down the rabbit hole of symptom spotting, but I think I will start testing early! I have never had a BFP before, so I feel that just seeing two lines, even if it turns out to be a chemical, would be so amazing. Also, I would want to know if it were even possible for an embryo to implant in this uterus of mine...


----------



## TTC74

Miki - can't wait to see those early tests!


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - yeah, they came back with a vengeance!! haha! Oh naughty Funyun! our Phoenix is naughty too, but consistently naughty. He's going to get weekend training from a family friend of ours and then go to a bootcamp daycare (my term for it) where they train while at daycare. He needs it so badly - a 2 yr old, badly abused for the first half + of his life, trying now to live out his puppy years but with adult teeth and strength = bad behavior all around. He really just wants to love and be loved but he needs to 1) stop jumping on/lunging at me when I walk through the door, 2) stop biting and nipping me when he gets overly excited that I'm patting him, 3) stop barking at the neighbors, 4) stop jumping on the furniture to look outside or bark at our contractors like a mad man, 5)... you get the picture. But my FIL needs to follow up on all of this training and I think that's the biggest hurdle.
Have a wonderful Easter, my friend! What yumminess are you guys cooking up on Sunday? Are you seeing your SIL and all the kids?

mrsripple - a hotdog!! HAHA I love that!! So glad things are going well, though I hope regular life gives you a break soon.

rainy - ticker?! for what??? and yep, if I get AF next week, around Wed, i think transfer would be around 5/9 or so. We are going to NOLA for my friend's 40th on 5/20 so I'm either going to be drinking my face off b/c of another failed cycle, or dancing around not drinking in the most drinkingest place all weekend. :shrug:

miki - so happy you're reveling! :) I was thinking about your frosties too - that would be awesome if you could donate them. How big of a family do you guys want?

I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday weekend. My BIL, SIL and baby niece are coming down tomorrow instead of Sunday and we're having ribs. HA! Sunday I'm trying my hand at chicken shwarma and actually avoiding my family this year. They decided to have it at my cousin's house 2 hrs away (with a drive through Boston) - I'm all set with that on a Sunday. I'll see them in June for another cousin's HS graduation party.


----------



## mikihope

Woohoo, won't be too long to transfer day, Wish! Either way, I bet you will have a great time at NOLA! DH and I are thinking of two kids, or even three. It sounds almost greedy, especially when I once thought that we could only dream of one. DE IVF has opened up opportunities for us to become parents, and to try for siblings.

TTC- Thanks! I'm very nervous, but I'll try to have fun with the excitement and intrigue (is that a line or my imagination?) of testing.

It's Easter weekend! I hope that everyone has a great one. My family is back in Singapore, so I'll have to make do with Skype to spend time with them!


----------



## Alita

i am joining again , had 2 boys at 38 and 40 and now 41 going on 42 would like to try for a girl ..i know i should be thankfull for what i have but i would like to die knowing that at least I tried to have a daughter , if i dont get what i want I will accept it and be happy 
will try naturally , husband is supportive , took me ages to admit to him i wanted to try for a third.
good luck to everyone 
&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## TTC74

Good luck Alita! I got preggers last year with my 2 year old at 41 and had her on Valentine's Day at 42!


----------



## MissN8

Hey ladies, can I join y'all? I am 37 and on cycle 1 ttc #1. Nervous and excited.


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome Alita and MissN8! Alita - I hope you get the little girl you're dreaming of! MissN8 - I hope things happen for you quickly :)

miki - meant to say that I love the avatar! :) And I don't think it's greedy at all - that's what this whole thing is for - to open up those possibilities that were previously closed upon b/c of our age or whatever reason. Those are NORMAL thoughts! look at me being all greedy, asking for twins! HAHA!

man, I know I've said it before but I hate the non-pregnancy symptoms I get during a natural TWW. Clearly it would be a damn miracle (probably shouldn't swear about miracles around Easter, huh??) if anything happened for us naturally, but my body still decides to send me faux signals throughout just to tease. Just hurry up and get here, Wednesday, so we can get AF and get the show on the road.


----------



## MissN8

I will have to get to know all your stories. How long has everyone been trying and what number are you on? I just got a positive opk today. Been on the pill for years though.


----------



## TTC74

I'm a little freaked out today. DH and I decided to NTNP after Bella was born since it took us 2.5 years of trying hard to conceive her. We figured it wouldn't happen again for us and if it did, we could live with that. Today, about a week before AF is expected, I had some cramping that I blew off as nothing. Then, a few hours later, I had some brown tinged mucous discharge that looked a lot like IB. SO, while I wouldn't mind another child, the thought of two under a year old scares the bejesus out of me. I haven't told DH bc I don't want to get him all worked up until I know. Maybe I'm just being paranoid and am putting the cart before the horse here. I really needed to get this off my chest, though.


----------



## mikihope

Welcome and good luck, Alita and MissN8! MissN8, I too am trying for #1. But since I'm already 45, I am now doing donor egg IVF.

Wish- You may get your miracle BFP.... it could happen! Thanks for your perspective, it's nice to hear that it's not greedy to dream of more than one child in our circumstances. Oh, and thanks for liking my oh-so-perfectly-drawn avatar!

TTC- I'm so sorry you are feeling bad. I can imagine how scary it must be to you right now. I hope whatever the outcome, it is the best one for you and your family :hugs:

AFM- I want to test, but I'm trying to make sure that I'm going to stay strong and not overreact to any BFNs I may get. BFNs or BFPs, I want to continue to revel in PUPO-sity :happydance: until I get the blood test results. And if it turns out negative, we can always try again ASAP, the RE said we could. So let the testing fun begin! Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## TTC74

Miki - Do what feels right. Having said that, I hope we get to see some line porn tomorrow (other than my own which i have such mixed feelings about - none of which are terrible- just a little anxious).


----------



## mikihope

Hehe, TTC, line porn :haha: I'll see how it goes, and if I chicken out or not! I'm glad to hear that you are not doing too bad, and I hope that things get better for you.


----------



## TTC74

I started my period today. Lol.


----------



## Wish2BMom

geez, TTC - was starting to think you're a 40+ baby machine!

miki - keep us posted!

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## mikihope

Glad your situation was resolved, TTC!

Well, Wish, your wish is my command! I did try to test with FMU today, even though my FMU sucks and it was a few hours before 5dp5dt. I work in a lab, so its kind of enjoyable to do experiments in my own bathroom :haha:

So I thought I dreamt a squinty shadow of a hint of a line on both the Wondofo and FRER, within the time period. But I wasnt sure it was my imagination, so I dont consider that a BFP. I was curious how they would look a half hour later, and very faint lines did appear on both in that time frame. I know these can be evap lines, so Ill test again. In the meantime, I'm attaching a pic of the FRER after half hour...

Ive never seen a second line, whatever the line is, so Ill just continue to revel in my PUPO-sity as planned! Happy Easter to all!
 



Attached Files:







Picture.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## MsRipple

Miki - that looks like a very promising second line to me!!!! Are you going to test again tomorrow? As a bfn veteran I've never seen a second line (evap or otherwise) until I actually got a bfp. 

TTC - that would have been quite a whirlwind. How are you feeling?

Wish- sounds like an amazing easter plan. I am spending Easter by myself doing some spring cleaning and lazing about. Symptom spotting is such a beast. Well either way this cycle I guess the outcome is good? You either get a bfp or you get to start your next cycle. Fingers crossed for the first option though

Vonn- how are you? How's baby Vonn?

Alita and MissN- welcome!

Terri- I didn't mean to sound ominous with my last update! Husband has been involved in this ridiculous lawsuit that is stressing me out, but the weird silver lining that has emerged is that it has motivated him somehow to the decision to put into motion a long term plan to end our two city living arrangements. So lots going on, but I'm feeling mostly really good about stuff! 

Anatomy scan is scheduled on Tuesday, one day shy of 20 weeks. My husband couldn't make it due to work, so my mom is coming instead. It's cute how excited she is to come to the appointment! Looking at my ticker has me craving a hot dog&#8230;.

As another question- are the ads on this site getting more and more annoying? It's really hard to constantly navigate past them.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, MsR! I tested again this afternoon, which was my original planned test time. I don't do well with FMU for some reason.

I have attached the test results. The lines for the wondofo (5min )and the FRER (3min) both showed up before their time frames. They're very very super faint, but I'm only 5dp5dt, so I'm hopeful... The only thing that is putting a damper on things is that I've been having these period style cramps since about 2dp5dt. I haven't taken any Tylenol because I'm afraid that it's not good for little embie!

It's a relief to hear that something good seems to be coming out of your stressful crisis. I hope the lawsuit issue gets resolved, or at least gets less stressful soon!

Wow, 20 weeks. That's so wonderful! Good luck for your anatomy scan!
 



Attached Files:







5dp5dt_frer.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 16









5dp5dt_wondofo.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## TTC74

Miki - you're preggers! :happydance: I know it's hard not to worry, but I bet the cramps are just implantation.


----------



## Spudtastic

Miki - I can see those lines. It looks promising.

Rain - I just wanted to say I hope you weren't offended with my thoughts on having twins. I didn't mean any. I know it is super hard. Yes ticker for what???

Oh Ttc - do you feel disappointed or relieved? 
I have been having af like cramps on and off for 6onths now. Still no af.


----------



## TTC74

Spud - mostly relieved just bc I think two tiny ones would be really hard (especially if they aren't twins who shared a womb). I was disappointed by my husband's decision that we should be careful from now on to avoid another scare. We did have a conversation about a sibling, though. We will begin TTC again in May 2018. While I doubt my body will cooperate, you never know!


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki!!!! You're totally PREGNANT!!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :ninja: congratulations!!!!
yeah, the cramping is part of it and all of my paperwork says that implantation with a 5-day blast takes place over the next couple of days, so that matches up with your 5+2 - enjoy it, it's one way your body is telling you things are ok! :) SOOO happy for you!! sticky dust and all that - stick, little one!

mrsripple - ohhhh, anatomy scan! I'm sure your mom is honored, tickled, etc to go to the appointment! Mine would be too. She's willing to step in WHEREVER DH cannot. HA! I'm glad you get to share it with her. Sounds like your Easter was great too - I need to do some spring cleaning too but it's going to drop back down into the 50's this week so my spring fever may take a hiatus.

I hope everyone had a great Easter weekend, filled with friends and family if you wanted, not if you didn't want! HA! 

afm - I'm not preg so we're going to stop this S4 silly business and be happy that AF should be here Wed or Thurs and my new cycle is starting! Miki - you're giving me new hope, though I know yours is a fresh cycle so there is a bit of a difference. But I'm excited.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh and 2 more things:

miki - Tylenol is ok to use, but you can't use Advil

mrsripple - these ads can go to hell! :haha:


----------



## Rainshiny

Congratulations Miki!!!!! So excited for you :) :) :)

Oh just a ticker for the babies birthdays. 

Welcome newcomers! I had twins 16 mo ago w embryo donation. 
Ttc- phew!! You'll have more time to enjoy your sweet girl for now! I imagine it's still mixed feelings on af tho.

Spud- no offense taken hon! You're totally right- we all rise to whatever challenges life brings us. I shouldn't be a bubble burster on the twin dream. For me, this weekend we had a lovely time hiking, looking for plastic eggs I put in the front yard (ok it was mostly their balls cause we didn't have many eggs) and eating dirt (lol- it's part of their diet now...). I didn't feel overwhelmed a bit!!! I think I tend to be easily overwhelmed so that was a good milestone. 

My gay sister is about to start ttc with donor sperm. She's 37 and wants to start at home. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## mikihope

Thanks for the well wishes, TTC, Spud, Wish and Rain! Wish and TTC, it&#8217;s nice that you think it could be implantation. It&#8217;s really hard not think the worst when feeling so crampy.

Rain- Your twins sound so adorable! Fingers crossed for your sister!

Wish- Thanks, the nurse also agreed that Tylenol is ok to take. I normally don&#8217;t take stuff for pain, but these cramps are very uncomfortable. I&#8217;m so glad that you&#8217;re excited about your next cycle! Although&#8230;You still could be pregnant if AF hasn&#8217;t showed, right? Either way, it&#8217;s going to be a great outcome for you!

The lines from yesterday got much darker as they dried. But now I&#8217;m worried that I will get lighter lines, or BFN, when I test today! It&#8217;s ridiculous, but silly doubts still creep in. I should be over the moon happy with my first ever BFP, and not worry about outcomes. 

And yesterday I texted my sister about my cramps, and (she doesn&#8217;t know I had a positive HPT) she texted back &#8220;could be an ectopic pregnancy&#8221;. Whaaa? She&#8217;s a very sweet person, but she sometimes lacks the ability to realize what others could be thinking. She easily popped out two children one after another soon after she got married, had super easy pregnancies and fast smooth deliveries. She was worry-free throughout her pregnancy, went about her life with no changes (except no alcohol), so she doesn&#8217;t quite get that I am a neurotic bundle of nerves right now! And yes, I did a fair amount of searching on ectopic pregnancies last night. I had to stop myself and start reveling again. I&#8217;m PUPO!:wohoo:


----------



## MissN8

Congrats on your bfp miki!


----------



## MsRipple

Miki- cramping is pretty normal! I wouldn't worry about cramping- I had it throughout the first trimester. Congratulations:):):)! You're not pupo girl, you're pregnant! :)


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - haven't checked-in in awhile. Miki - congrats! That is so exciting! Those are definitely not evaps!

I ended up having my 2nd cp on a natural cycle last month. We did our first IUI this cycle and it's my first time using progesterone. I got the flu at 8dpo (hence the crazy high temps) and kinda freaked out because the same thing happened last cycle with my CP. What's up with that?! BFNs so far - 10dpo / 11dpiui.


----------



## terripeachy

Even I can see that Miki and Im terrible with line porn. Congrats!! Your sister is going to be so excited. My sister had four easy pregnancies and she has no compassion at all. But, she's like that in general so no surprise there. Enjoy!!

Wish2-you don't know until the witch arrives (or not!). Always rooting for you, pretty. 

Hi to everyone else. I finally filed taxes this evening. There was a lot of drama related to my W2, but the crisis is now solved. I'm happy we're getting money back too so I'm pretty excited. Now I can focus on my birthday week and my husband's birthday (we are three days apart according to the calendar days but not year) but I go all out and he usually has a cookout so his laid back bitrthdays make me happy for mine. Baseball, eating out, and I asked to go to a cooking class this year so I hope I get it! 

Have a great week all! :Hugs:


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, MissN8, MsR, Ask and Terri! I took a pic today at 6dp5dt (at the 3min mark, like I did yesterday). Both this FRER test and the wondofo test are darker than yesterday. I am feeling more hopeful, but still afraid to think that I am pregnant.

MsR- thats good to hear! I meant that its normal, not that you experienced cramping, poor you! I'm pregnant? I still am not used to that idea...

Ask- So sorry about your CP. From what Ive read and what Ive observed with my own, peoples cycles vary from one to another, so your current cycle doesnt reflect your last one. I hope that this is your lucky cycle!

Terri- Thanks, my sister will definitely be so excited! I hope your sister gets more compassionate with time. My sisters problem seems to be that her life has always been too easy for her to understand others struggles. Shes compassionate and non-judgemental in general, and that is why she is the only family member that knows I am TTC, and with DE IVF. Happy birthday! I hope that you and your husband have a great birthday week!
 



Attached Files:







6dp5dt_FRER.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats a bfp!!!! Congrats xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - you're killing me! YOU. ARE. PREGNANT!!! That line only tells you one thing, let alone multiple lines!!! I know it is a lot to wrap your head around but that's what's going on there! cramping is that little one snuggling in tightly and your uterus getting the vibes from it that now it needs to grow and expand to accommodate what's to come. That's "it"!!! WAHOOO!!!! Have you shown DH the tests??
last month when i got my BFP, I was in shock as well, so I get it. It felt very weird to have 2 little lines of my own (well, 8 b/c I tested 4x :haha:) but I was definitely pregnant.

ask4 - welcome back! i'm so sorry about your CP. I had one too last month and out of the 3 times I've now been preg (whaaa?), that one hit me the hardest. I hope you're doing ok. I hope you're feeling better too! Your chart looks amazing - I love looking at charts. 

terri - well done on getting the taxes done! and extra bonus for getting money back! I love that, though ours goes straight into the next home project every year. Happy almost birthday (and you, Taurus!!) - what cooking class are you doing this time? I should look into another one again, that was fun. 

AF is right around the corner - started slightly spotting this morning and my middle section seems to have a mind of its own right now, all the way around. Belly has been messed up since the middle of the night, my lower back hurts, I'm a little crampy. Good times!


----------



## TTC74

BFP Miki! Congrats!


----------



## Vonn

Miki--wow! That second line is clear as can be, you are pregnant! Congrats! What has DH's reaction been! When's your blood test?

Wish--I always love your attitude and your energy! Can't wait for you to be next. What's your house project for this year?

Terri--yes, what type of cooking class do you want to do? That sounds fun!

MsR--fx for perfect anatomy scan!

Hi, everyone! On my phone so I'm not going back very far. 

AFM--our place went on the market on Friday and we had 6 showings in 2 days. Nothing on Easter Sunday, and on Monday morning an offer came in. I countered back and my counter offer was accepted today, full asking price. Can't believe it, I sold my condo! Closing's not until July 10, so we've got some time to find something. I'm still not convinced we will find something, but at least we've hopefully jumped one hurdle (pending inspection, of course)!


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Taurus and TTC!

Wish- Aw, thank you for shouting the fact Im pregnant! It even feels weird typing it, let alone actually saying it out loud. I hope the cramping is the little embie snuggling in. DH has been duly updated as I test, and hes very excited. But like me, hes cautiously excited. I hope you get two lines again soon, and may this be your sticky bean(s)!

Vonn- Thanks! Blood test is on Thursday (9dp5dt). I am terrified that it will be a super low number. DH is excited, and weve been talking as if embie is another person, but he knows that its early days and anything can happen. Woohoo, congratulations, you sold your condo! And for full asking price!! Im sure youll find something great, how exciting for you :happydance:

Todays tests are darker than yesterday, but only slightly. Does the new photo (7dp7dt) look ok? Im now really worried! Beta day will be so nerve wracking! Unfortunately, Ive looking at stories of people getting low betas after promising positive HPTs, and I started to convince myself that I will have a low or non-existent beta on Thursday :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







7dpdt_FRER.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - haha! welcome for the shouting! I know it's weird and new and no jinxing is needed. If it helps - I don't have to click on the picture anymore to see the 2nd line - it's clear as day just as the little pic!! FX'ed for Thursday and a stellar number!

vonn - CONGRATS!! that was painless!! our friends experienced the same thing - they put their house on the market and had an offer that same day for full asking price. Crazy town out there in the real estate market right now! 

AF is here! :wohoo: I have BEPs in my head - Let's get it started, HA! let's get it started in here! runnin runnin AND runnin runnin...:haha:


----------



## Taurus8484

Is that the equivalent to 12dpo??? If so I think that test looks perfect!!


----------



## TTC74

Good luck this cycle Wish! Do you know when your transfer date will be? 

Miki - I'm looking forward to hearing a great number for you tomorrow!


----------



## MsRipple

Miki - that test looks fine. If you are so inclined, I think I posted a picture of a the test I took 14dpo around the end of December this year (using an opk) and it looked the same maybe even lighter than that. So a visible line but not nearly as dark as control. Took a beta hcg that afternoon and it came back around 140ish (which is good for 14dpo). 

Vonn- Congratulations on the condo! Asking price, wow :)! 

Terri- Jealous of your tax return, apparently our withholding was too low this year, so I just transferred a big chunk of funds from our savings to cover it. The tax man cometh...Well baby may just have to sleep in a cardboard box lol.

Ask- So sorry to hear of your chemical pregnancy? How are you feeling?

AFM- we had our anatomy scan yesterday. My husband couldn't make it up, so my mom came instead - so cute, she was so excited. They said everything looks fine/good - yay :), but they want me to come back in 2 weeks because they couldn't get a good enough look at the heart and some portions of the face due to baby's position.


----------



## terripeachy

Great news MrsR. I know your mom was super excited. I'm so happy for you. Last year I transferred money out of my IRA abd had to pay taxes so our refund was piddly. I'm happy to get something this year even if it is higher than I thought. My audit risk was low so I'm not too worried about missing stuff. 

Wish-yeah for AF!! Time to get started. 

Vonn-they are saying it's a seller's market so I'm super psyched that you got asking price and you have a little bit of time to find something that you love. Plenty of time, so don't rush it. 

Miki-you better stop with the negativity or it's going to get you. Can you get acupuncture now? Maybe that would be a good idea; or you should go on a nice walk. Having a BFP is a special thing so enjoy it! As far as my sister and her compassion improving; I'm not holding my breath. She is who she is. 

For my cooking class, I like surprises, so I told my husband to just schedule a class at a certain shop. They have different classes from homemade pasta, Spanish tapas, taste of Normandy, paella, French desserts, etc. I'll let you know if he gets it for me! The surprise may be an Os tshirt, and I'll take that too. Ha ha. I'm so easy.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks MsR - I've been a hot mess the last few days. Been sick with some kind of sinus infection / flu and fever. Fever finally broke yesterday but still feeling crappy. Between being sick, clomid and progesterone I am a basket case. I'm a teacher and this morning we watched some of the older students perform "The Lion King" and I could barely hold back the tears as they sang, "can you feel the love tonight?". Oh boy! I know I'm going to be pretty heart broken if AF shows in the next few days...was hoping I'd be a lucky one that got a BFP on my first IUI. Good news is the progesterone seems to be holding up my lining and no spotting yet at 12dpo.

Glad your scan went well! That's gotta be so cool to see!

Terri - cooking class sounds like lots of fun! All that food you listed is making me hungry! :)


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Yay for your punctual AF! So exciting, you get to start your cycle! Im thinking very good thoughts for you for this cycle. Thanks, Im glad you can see the 2nd line in my picture. Im so nervous about tomorrow!

Taurus- Thanks! I guess it is equivalent to 12dpo, if I add up the numbers.

TTC- Thanks, I hope so!

MsR- How wonderful that your mom was so excited, and that the anatomy scan went well! Just reading your positive news has put me in a much happier space. I was kind of descending into negativity this morning Thanks for the endorsement of the darkness of the 2nd line, I think Ill refrain from peeking at your test as I went down the rabbit hole of looking online at test line darkness last night. It drove me crazy!

Terri- The cooking class sounds divine! Too bad about your sis, I think I understand how it is as I have that issue with my mom. She is not compassionate and never will be. 
Ah, thank you for being the voice of reason! I really needed a jolt back to reality. I am generally such a positive person, I cant believe how ridiculously worried and down Ive been over nothing. You dont want to know what sort of crap I googled last night and earlier this morning! I did make an acupuncture appointment, but its on Saturday! I told them that I would cancel if Thursdays beta was negative or too low. Anyway, Im going to stop these awful thoughts. DH and I are so happy and have so much fun together, and that is something to be so grateful for. I feel happy every single day of my life, looking at all the beauty of the world around me. Whatever the beta number is tomorrow, it will be what it is. I cant change things by worrying about them!

Ask- Hope you get your BFP!

Im going to look at my badly drawn picture of my snoozing embie. That picture makes me smile!


----------



## TTC74

Miki - I googled worse case scenarios too in the early days (frankly until I felt baby moving regularly!). It's natural to worry. Try to focus on your little bean snuggling in, though. Stress isn't good foe either of you.


----------



## Alita

Dear ladies 
I wrote a few days ago about wanting to try for my third , hoping will be a girl ( have 2 boys already ) I am 41 going on 42 ..:wacko:
I think i might be pregnant ! 

I didnt have a pregnancy test handy but only an OPK , I red that they do detect HCG the same though , please take a look at this picture and let me know what u think .It was taken this morning .

I was feeling strange the last week and now my period is late for 2 days which is rare.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 58.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Alleke

Hello again, ladies! I'm still lurking... 

Miki... congrats! That's awesome!

As for me... We moved to a new country 6 months ago. I got insurance through my job, which took some time. Then, I found out that it's not really good coverage - only for public hospitals, which have mixed reviews. I'm okay with that for normal things, because I so rarely need care. So then I started looking for a different insurance policy, but all of them required a minimum of 6 months wait before getting pregnant. I would fucking pay for an extra 6 months instead of having this rule. Finally, after asking a lot of people and checking with many insurance companies, I found a policy that has no wait period. It's not as flexible and good as the others, but it works with many private doctors and hospitals, and it appears to be my best bet. I've sent out some questions to the insurance agent who found the policy for me, but we're pretty sure about it. 

On that note, I do have a question for those of you with more experience. This policy covers only 10 doctor visits, if I understand correctly. How many visits do you normally have during a pregnancy? Birth and inpatient care are covered, but it seems like even with the policy, I should plan on paying for 5 or so visits in addition. I could use my work insurance at the public hospital for free for some appointments. Alternatively, the work insurance I have will pay a portion of the visits at the private hospital, so it wouldn't be full price to stick with one practitioner/hospital. In that case, I'd have 10 free visits and the rest discounted. Any thoughts or ideas?

So, I feel like I'm finally making it through the swamp of a foreign system in a foreign language, and the first time I'll be Oing, DH will be out of town. Such is life.

But at least I feel that I will be able to TTC soon! Until then, I'll probably keep lurking.


----------



## terripeachy

Miki-good luck today!! Can't wait to hear your number. 

Alita-that's a positive opk. I hope it means your pregnant!

Alleke- I wouldn't know. I would just keep trying to get pregnant. Maybe there is a public hospital you can go to once pregnant. I wouldn't think a doc would turn you away. Many ppl have babies without insurance so they must do something. You have to find the ppl without insurance to talk to and see what they do. It's draining though, I'm sure.


----------



## TTC74

Alleke- in the US OBs see their patients once a month for the first 28 weeks. Every other week until week 34. Then, they start weekly visits. 

Alita - I can't wait to see what an hpt reveals! 

Miki - you e got us all on pins and needles waiting for your first bet! Good luck but I don't think you need it.


----------



## MissN8

Alita - hope it's a sign of your bfp. I am now at 4dpo. Roll on next week.


----------



## Wish2BMom

alita - that's how I found out I was pregnant 2 cycles ago. I didn't have any HPTs laying around, but I had some old OPKs and had read/heard the same as you - that they pick up on HCG. It's totally true! Looks like you're duffed, hon! Congrats!

alleke - I'm with terri - I have no idea but I'd doubt you'd be turned away. Sounds like you've got the best bet going, though, with 10 free and the rest at a discounted rate. The US is worst for insurance so perhaps there is something there that just covers pregnancy altogether. There may be less monitoring and appointments, but again, the US tends to overdo things sometimes. What country are you in? What brought you there?

terri - how fun to be surprised re: the cooking class! Any of those sound fun. Pretty sure you'll have a ball no matter what. Maybe you'll wear a new O's shirt TO the new cooking class! ;)

miki - can't wait for your results today!! 

mrsripple - love the ticker this week! HAHA! hotdogs last week, root beer this week - is it the MLB ticker?? hahaha

Not much going on here, but I need to call for acu. I will make time for it. I'm starting to get stomach pains - small radiations that happen every now and then. I think I'm internalizing a lot of stress, and mostly around my kitty who is closing in on the end stages of renal failure. It is ripping my heart apart to think about having to let her go potentially in the coming weeks. I'm up with her numerous times throughout the night, simply b/c they are nocturnal so she's already chatting away, but now she's deaf and mostly blind so she somewhat screeches b/c she can't tell where she is and such. I have to give her different medications 3x a day (syringe of meds in the mouth) and she has a very wobbly walk and loses her balance sometimes. I even had to administer a home enema last weekend and might have to tonight b/c she's not defecating like she should be. So I'm constantly worried about her, but I don't think it's time just yet. She still seems pretty happy, but I'm losing her quicker than I want to. She's 15, she's basically been my first 'daughter', and I'm going to be completely broken when she goes. :cry:


----------



## Wish2BMom

and der - mrsripple - I'm SO glad that your scan went so well and your mom was so tickled!! love it!!


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish- so sorry about your cat! Hope she feels a little better and gives you more time. Poor thing. And poor kitty mama.

Congrats, Alita! Fx that it's a sticky bean and a hh 9 months!!

Ask- glad u r feeling better. Mood swings sound promising! Fx for a bfp very soon.


----------



## Rainshiny

Mikki did you get your beta results?? I hope everything is peachy and you're busy googling pregnancy diets.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, TTC, Terri, Wish! So I finally got in touch with the nurse for the beta results, but it took a while. My cell reception in the lab at work is terrible, and I only just noticed it today! The signal was shifting between one bar and no signal at all. I was a nervous wreck. Somehow the doc managed to leave a voicemail, even though the phone didn&#8217;t ring. So, on 9dp5dt, my beta is 215! I know that the second beta is more important, but I was so relieved, because I was worried that my first beta would be below 25!

Wish- So sorry to hear about your sweet kitty, it must be so terribly difficult for you. You&#8217;re taking such good care of her, that must help alleviate her suffering. She&#8217;s so lucky to have you as her &#8220;mother&#8221;. My cat Miki (yes, that&#8217;s why I chose this screen name) is 11, and she&#8217;s been with me since she was a tiny kitten. I can&#8217;t imagine going through what you&#8217;re going through now. Please take care of yourself, and I agree that you should call to make an acupuncture appointment :hugs:

TTC- Thanks! How true, I should be focusing on the little snuggling bean. Googling worst case scenarios does us no good!

Congratulations, Alita, looks like you&#8217;re pregnant! Are you going to confirm with a pregnancy test?

Thanks, Alleke! I hope you get to start trying soon!

Good luck, MissN8!

Rain- Thanks! I&#8217;ve been overwhelmed most of the day, no time for googling! I was so anxious about the beta number, and stressing out about missing the call and the terrible reception.


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Miki! So, is your next beta test on Saturday?


----------



## Alleke

Thank you all for your answers!

I'm so sorry to hear about your kitty, Wish. I know your feelings all too well. Love her and love her some more.

Just when I was feeling comfortable with my plan, I got new information. The hospital I had chosen is not covered for maternity purposes. They only accept the insurance for cancer or cardiology cases. I spent all day yesterday translating a forum like this for local women. They, too, are confused by insurance. I learned that hospitals offer "birth packages" which cover birth or prenatal care and birth. I emailed the hospital I had chosen and they said they would call me with answers. I also contacted another insurance company that women on the board had gotten insurance through without waiting. The third interesting thing I learned was that insurance companies have these rules about waiting 6 or 12 months before getting pregnant AND the second year, the policy price goes up substantially - sometimes double!

Wish, you asked where I am... Turkey, because I accepted a job here. I am having a blast, and there are many nice benefits... Good paid maternity leave and the right to work part time until the child goes to school. But, I'm terrified of the c-section rate. There are different figures depending on the source, but it's supposedly 3rd highest in the world. I've read 50-70%! That is why I'm overly cautious with insurance.


----------



## Taurus8484

Yay Miki....great number!!!!


----------



## Rainshiny

Miki- you are very pregnant!!! The little bean has been busy making itself at home and building all its supporting infrastructure. 

Alleke- sounds like a very confusing health care system. what a great idea to find a local board. Do they have midwives or birthing centers?


----------



## Vonn

Miki--CONGRATS!! That is a great number. Can't wait to see the doubling number! What a wonderful feeling. I remember it well.


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - YAYYY!!!! I'm so happy for you! You have a perfect little bean in there. Now try to sit back, relax and enjoy a bunch of sticky months. :)

alleke - how exotic! sounds slightly overwhelming at the same time, trying to figure everything out including insurance.


----------



## Ask4joy

Hey ladies - I'm going nuts! Got a vvf line on a FRER this morning...attaching pic. Called RE's to see if I can get a blood test because I think I'm supposed to stop the progesterone if no bfp...im 14dpo.

Congrats Miki!!! You give me hope!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7154.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 12









IMG_7153.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Wish2BMom

i see something!


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, all you wonderful ladies (TTC, Taurus, Rain, Vonn, Wish, Ask)! 

TTC- Yes, my second beta test is tomorrow (Saturday). I'm nervous again!

Rain- What a cute description! I love the imagine of the little bean building infrastructure!

Vonn- Thanks! How are you doing now?

Ask- I see something too! 

Wish- Thanks, I hope so! We are at least trying to enjoy the moment.

AFM- I'm nervous about tomorrow's beta test, even though I'm trying not to be! Luckily it's a Saturday, so I don't have to worry about being at work and waiting for that call...


----------



## Ask4joy

BFNs on 3 different brands this morning and another FRER last night (after 8 hour hold!)...it dried with an evap and I confirmed no color when I broke it open this morning. 15dpo. Zero pregnancy symptoms other than my temp staying up and no bleeding but I'm taking 200mg progesterone twice a day. I won't know my blood results until Monday...but I just want to stop the progesterone now and move on to my next cycle. Do you think it's safe to say I'm not pregnant?


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats Miki. My phone has been acting crazy when I use google and I couldn't get on the site to wish you congratulations!! Today's news will be even better. I'll be reading in case I can't post! Yay!!!


----------



## mikihope

Thanks so much, Terri! So sweet of you to try to get on the site to congratulate me. Are you enjoying your birthday week yet?

My beta went up to 545 (11dp5dt)! I was so relieved to hear that it had doubled. They don't test again, so I have to wait for the first ultrasound on May 9th to see if there has been any progress. Argh, it looks like more worrying is in the cards for me! Oh, the RE said that my estrogen and progesterone levels were good too.

Anyone know if there's anything I can do between now and then to make sure all goes well? I guess there's probably nothing, but just thought I'd ask!

Woohoo, I'm still pregnant :happydance: I can type that word now, but I still can't say it out loud...


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry Ask but it would seem your not. The progestrone would be keeping your AF away.

Congrats miki xx


----------



## TTC74

Woohoo! Congrats Miki!


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus and I are birthday twinnies, but it's not until mid may. I just like to plan ahead. What do they say, 'Those who never plan plan to fail?' Ha ha. I don't know if that's really a saying but I think I've heard it somewhere. 

Congrats on the doubling beta! There's not much you can do but wait a few weeks and see that lovely heartbeat! I'm so thrilled for you and so glad you listened to our sage advice to go balls out with DE. It worked!!!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Taurus - stopped progesterone and just waiting for AF to show...no signs yet.

Miki - great to hear your numbers are good! Was this your first attempt at IVF? Looks like I may be heading that way in a few more months if IUI is unsuccesful. Any advice is appreciated! We are in the unexplained infertility category though I've had 2 cps.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Taurus, TTC, Terri and Ask!

Terri- Ah, I see! You must have lots of fun planning ahead for you and DH's birthday week! Not sure if that's a saying, but it should be. Thanks so much for your excitement and well wishes. Yeah, going with DE has been a wonderful experience for us! What a beautiful gift these donors give to people who dream of having kids. Guess you're right, I have been doing what I can for a healthy pregnancy, and I can only wait and hopefully see that heartbeat in a couple of weeks!

Ask- Thanks, I was so relieved to hear the beta numbers. DH and I are finally relaxing and enjoying my pregnancy a bit, though it is early days. It is my first attempt at IVF, but I did donor egg IVF. I am 45, we started trying naturally for a little while and when we did some tests and went to an RE, we realized our chances with OE were less than 1%. So it was very easy for us to move to DE! Sorry, I don't know about OE IVF, but there are knowledgeable folk here who will be very helpful. Sorry about your CPs, I hope the IUI or maybe IVF will be successful for you.

AFM- I am still cramping and now there are more weird sensations in the region of my uterus like pulling and pinching. I'm surprised by the amount of "activity" in these early days. I'm happy something seems to be happening, but I really don't know what to do or not do, as this is so new to me! 

I really really want to start exercising again, is it advisable to start back up again if I do this very very slowly? If I start a very easy walk/jog routine, would that be detrimental at this point in time?


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning girls! 

ask - ugh, I'm so sorry it turned out to be an evap. I hope AF shows up quickly for you so you can move on to the next cycle ASAP. Yes, there are quite a few of us on here that went through OE IVF (I'm doing DE IVF now too), so ask away!

miki - congrats on the wonderful #!!!! YEAH!!! I'm so, so happy for you. I'm with terri - there's not really anything you can 'do' from here on out except continue your vitamins, eating well, not drinking, etc. I'd say that going for walks would be great, but I've heard to not start up a new routine if you weren't already doing it beforehand. But call your doc to see what they say - a slow-starting, walk/jog may not be harmful at all.

nothing new here on the TTC front - just taking my estrace like a good do-bee. :) enjoying the spring weather, reading books on the deck, getting ready to plant the garden in a couple of weeks.


----------



## MsRipple

Walk/jogging should be good Miki- will help blood flow to baby :). Just make sure you don't get too overheated. Excited for your ultrasound!

Ask- sorry about the latest tests :(. Any updates?


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks MsR. Beta was negative (0.8) last Friday. Still waiting for AF to show. Literally the longest cycle of my life. Cd 37. :(


----------



## mikihope

Hi everyone! I hope everyone had a good weekend!

Wish- Thanks! I guess you ladies are right, and I just have to be healthy and smart about what I choose to do. I&#8217;ll definitely ask my doc about the exercise, but I think I&#8217;ll wait until the ultrasound to see how things are progressing before I ask. I was running up to 5k before transfer, so I hope that I will be ok to run (with a very careful and slow ramp up). Before my cycling crash, I was really fit and used to do stuff like triathlons, but I have struggled to get strong since then. Yay, take your Estrace like a good do-bee and grow a nice cushiony lining. I really hope that this is your cycle! It&#8217;s really great that you are doing nice things and enjoying life, I love how positive you sound!

MsR- Thanks, I&#8217;m so nervous about the ultrasound but trying to stay positive! Yeah, I&#8217;m hoping that walk/jogging will be considered a good thing, I&#8217;ll ask my doc before I start doing that.

Ask- Sorry about the negative beta. I hope AF shows really soon!

AFM- I&#8217;m still in shock and not used to the thought that I&#8217;m pregnant! I&#8217;m still cramping a fair amount, have all kinds of twinges in various body parts, and even have been queasy (probably from the huge amounts of gas I seem to be producing now). And today I was so tired I had no idea how I would make it through the work day. How can I be feeling all this when I&#8217;m only 4.5 weeks along? Or does IVF accelerate symptoms?

Sometimes I wish that I were blissfully unaware of the things that could go wrong, so I could fully enjoy the fact that I&#8217;m now pregnant! DH is so happy, and he&#8217;s reading up about good pregnancy food and going out to buy those and all sorts of stuff for me. We&#8217;re trying to stay enjoy the moment and stay positive, but I sometimes have moments where I&#8217;m terrified that it&#8217;s too good to be true and it will all be over. Argh, I want to be more positive! We've been given this beautiful gift, and all I can do at the moment is worry.


----------



## TTC74

Miki - when I was in early pregnancy, I asked my RE about all those cramps and weir sensations. I was sure I would lose another baby and hated that I knew all about everything that could go wrong. The RE said, "Welcome to pregnancy! It's normal to have cramps and weird sensations in your uterus as it stretches and expands." I was terrified before every ultrasound until I knew she was okay because I could feel her moving. So, I'm going to tell you to relax and enjoy your pregnancy. However, I think what you're feeling is very normal.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ask - I hope AF gets her butt here for you. What's next for you? another IUI?

miki - oh if you were already running prior to transfer, then things should be fine for you. I understand being cautious though. If we did this thing the natural way, you wouldn't yet know you were pregnant (though you are getting crazy signs early!!) and you'd be running your little heart out. :) 
and I totally think what you're feeling is natural. It's so hard to have come this far, reached the BFP, and not wish/hope/beg to hold on to it for good! Try your best not to worry and enjoy. :hugs:
Thank you for being positive for me too - I hope transferring 2 is what we need. I haven't transferred more than one since my very first IVF 2 yrs ago. That one was a BFP too but alas...so hopefully this one works out. We shall see. 

mrsripple - how are you doing? coming up with any names yet?


----------



## Ask4joy

AF arrived. Never been so happy to see her! The good news is I had zero spotting with the progesterone. Full AF started today. That's a first since I was in my 20s! 

We are going to do a natural cycle (going to take vitex and EPO which I conceived on in March) and adding progesterone after O. Then back to IUI in June when school is out and I won't be teaching.

Miki - I can imagine how nerve racking it all must be! If I ever get a sticky bean I'm sure I will be a worry wart! Sounds like everything you are experiencing is totally normal and means a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## terripeachy

Ask-sorry for a low beta but you sound ok with it, so then, am I. Hopefully your vitex and epo works this time and you save tons of money. Wouldn't that be the best?

Wish-yup, be a good doobe a d do what you are supposed to. I didn't realize you were transferring two. That's great. I saw your twin talk but thought it was general. I've been spacy. I transferred two or three almost every time and there was really no difference as far as the process or time. They just suck those bad boys in a straw and shot it out! Hee hee. Of course, I hope they are more gentle than they were with mine because obviously that was the issue. Boo; I forget the code for the crazy eyes. Oh well.


----------



## Ask4joy

Ok ladies...this is way TMI but I need some input. AF started today and when I went to the bathroom about an hour ago I passed two big clots that looked fleshy (same thing happened last month with my CP). In the second larger clot there was this little white ball - I've never seen anything like it. It felt kinda hard and was attatched to the clot/tissue. It was about 1/4 inch or less. Any idea what this could be? Did I have another cp? My beta was 0.8 this past Friday and I stopped progesterone on Saturday and started AF today.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I was assuming you had a CP with something other than 0 as your beta. Is that not the case? I don't know if you'd actually SEE anything, though. Far too early for that. Maybe a cyst you didn't know you had? Polyp?

oh yes, terri - we're going for GOLD this time! HA!


----------



## Ask4joy

I read that it's normal for men and women to have low amounts of hcg in their blood? But the clots/tissue looked exactly the same as last cycle when I had a confirmed cp except for this little white mass. I was thinking maybe a polyp too? It was about the size of an apple seed. Really gross but I saved the tissue in case my doctor wants to see or test it. If it's a CP it will be my 3rd in a year. What's wrong? :(


----------



## mikihope

TTC- Thank you for sharing your experience. It must have been so hard for you to ignore the weird sensations. I asked my sister about the cramping, and she apparently never experienced them in her pregnancy, and that was why she suggested it could be ectopic! Sigh. I will try to relax and enjoy my pregnancy when I can.

Wish- I think its good that youre transferring two! Well, that was going to be my plan if this didnt work. Im sorry about your losses, you so deserve this cycle to work :hugs: Im thinking good thoughts for you!
Thanks, Im trying to enjoy being pregnant, even though its hard to fight the annoying negative thoughts. Oh thats a good way of thinking about the allowable activity level, that it should not be a problem to do activities that my body is used to. Although, I seem to be suddenly overcome by narcolepsy these days. I am barely able to think and type now, so forgive me if I dont make sense! Or less sense than usual, anyway

Ask- Im so sorry that you are going through this. I hope that they can test the tissue as well as help you figure out what your next steps to success would be. Its great that AF came, though! Thanks for your support, I hope you get your sticky bean soon!

AFM- I was worried this morning when I woke up feeling much better than the day before. I know symptoms come and go, but they are also comforting! I decided to come up with a list of things to do when not at work, to occupy my mind, but I was way way too tired today after I got back home!


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha miki - so your list is short - 'sleep'. That's one giant symptom so hold on to that one! Thank you, as always, for your support and positive thoughts for me. 

ask - you could definitely be right about the HCG, so perhaps it was not a CP and just a late AF from having the flu last week. I hope you're able to talk to your doc and get some answers too. I know the percentage of women having miscarriages is high - it happens to almost all women. But if you feel it's time to start looking into things, then i'd call up for a 'wtf' appointment with your RE. It's the not-knowing that makes us nutty!!

I was up until 1:30am last night working! had a 7am deadline. I've now treated myself to an Almond Joy iced coffee and a bagel sandwich. So there.
I need a new job. :haha:


----------



## mikihope

Haha, Wish, I you're right that sleepiness is a giant symptom! My sister told me that she realized she was pregnant when she was 6 weeks along, because she felt ill and very tired. Wow, your work is crazy. I remember that you were hoping that things would let up a bit, but work still seems to be very busy for you. I guess it&#8217;s great for taking your mind off the 2ww, but it won&#8217;t be good when you&#8217;re pregnant and need your sleep! Do you have a transfer date yet?

Question for anyone&#8230; How does one get through the long wait to the first ultrasound? Mine is in 2 weeks. I have planned stuff to do when I&#8217;m at home, to get my mind off things, but my thoughts seem to get very negative at night before I fall asleep. I start to feel that it will all be over when I go for that ultrasound and get bad news. And last night I read something that made me remember that having symptoms isn&#8217;t even a &#8220;sure thing&#8221; :dohh:

I have to stay positive when I don&#8217;t know whether things are going well or not. I&#8217;m up and down, sometimes very happy and positive, and sometimes very afraid and negative. I almost regret doing so much reading up as I don&#8217;t think knowing what can go wrong helps. I&#8217;m not sure it has prepared me for a bad outcome, as I imagine I&#8217;d still feel bad anyway. I try to tell myself that this is a good, strong embie, and there are many things about this cycle that have been positive. It works sometimes, but negative thoughts creep in when I feel tired. Boo to those useless thoughts!


----------



## Rainshiny

Miki- mood swings at so natural with all the hormones raging through your system right now. I struggled w anxiety too and what helped me was acupuncture and then doing things like visualizations of happiness - like imaging myself floating in pink cotton candy clouds or something. It also helped to talk to my baby(s). Tell your baby that you have faith that it knows exactly what to do. Welcome it and imagine it nestling in on soft warm pillows. Tell your body that it's strong and capable of creating and supporting life. Imagine you can talk to your organ systems reassuring them that your heart is pumping nourishing blood, your lungs bringing oxygen, your muscles ready to carry a child... breathe, listen to calming music, try calming scents like lavender, vanilla, cinnamon.... making myself fall asleep already!! Have your husband talk to your belly before you fall asleep. You are capable of more than you ever imagined, my friend!!!

And with donor eggs the odds are really good too, so that helps put ones mind at ease. If all else fails, watch reruns of Friends!!


----------



## mikihope

Wow, thank you for your wonderful advice, Rain! I'm sorry that you struggled with anxiety too; it really is tough to deal with as it seems to follow you around in your mind. I found what you wrote so inspiring. Ill definitely implement those things in my daily routine. DH already talks to embie before I go to sleep, hehe. Yes, donor egg is such a wonderful gift. I feel so lucky to have been given the chance to embark on this journey!

I have thought of a couple of things to try out starting today. One is a simple celebration type journal where I just type a few words or sentences per day, to celebrate another day being pregnant with embie. Im horrible with journals and thats why Im keeping it to short entries. Im sure Ill stop doing it halfway, but Im hoping it will help me in the beginning. Another thing I want to do is to list all the positives regarding the cycle and my chances, and also to list the negative thoughts that I have. For the negative thoughts, I will write down at least one rebuttal or counter example that is positive. This way, I hope to have positive thoughts ready to replace those negative ones as they come up. I doubt Ill end up sticking to the journal, but I like the idea of the list.

Thinking backI have had such a positive experience with my entire cycle so far, and I am very grateful for that!

I hope everyone is doing well! Vonn and MsR, how are you feeling?


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh rain - you almost put me to sleep too, and that's not an insult! ahhhhhh... I love all of that!
what do folks think about miki using a digital HPT to see the '3+' on it? I know that calmed some ladies' nerves to still 'see' they are pregnant. Almost as nerve-wracking as not knowing for sure, but if that's up your alley, there's that. 

my transfer date is 5/12. 
First blood draw on Monday, 5/1. Hop on a plane after that for a trip to CA until Thurs. Fri another blood draw and u/s. I think a quick trip to PA week of 5/8, Mon-Tues or -Wed. Then transfer/day off on 5/12. Then a week of work and trip to NO on 5/20 and taking the whole next week off. Then a wedding on 5/27. Holy moly. 
(not that you all needed to know my schedule for the month of May - that was more for me! :))


----------



## MsRipple

Rain, I never watched Friends that much, but when I was exhausted during the first tri, I watched Friends all the time! For hours over a period of days. Baby might be soothed not by my voice, but by playing Friends reruns.

Wish- that sounds like a wonderful way to pass the tww! :) Transfer is coming up very soon!

I think the CB weeks estimator for Miki could be good, but my guess is you will just take it and just go back to anxiously waiting for your ultrasound :). Plus, when I looked around for them in the store in January, I could never find any.

Oh, and AFM, I could feel baby move from the outside the other night! It was super awesome. Plus I am in general feeling kinda ungainly, but good. Moods have evened out, which has made a huge difference. Now getting into the stage where we have to actually start planning (cue the making of excel spreadsheets).

Edited, to add: Yum, burrito


----------



## TTC74

MrsR - congrats on feeling the baby move on the outside! That's such an incredible feeling. 

Miki - I wouldn't take the weeks estimators. Mine took forever to change to 3+. That just added to my anxiety. It was at 2-3 for so long, I was sure something was wrong but nothing was.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks for asking about the CB weeks estimator for my anxiety, Wish! I did consider it, but then I realized that I would be even more anxious if it somehow didn't read the "correct" number of weeks! Wow, May is a super busy month for you! How exciting, I can't wait for your cycle to start!

TTC- Thanks for your experience, that scenario is what I was afraid of. I'm sorry that you were so worried, I'm glad everything turned out wonderfully in the end!

MsR- Thanks, I think you're right. I may get a moment's reprieve if the weeks estimator reads the correct number of weeks, and then I'd be anxious again! It's wonderful that you can feel baby burrito from the outside now, how amazing!

AFM- I had another thought today, that I could think of my sister's two easy pregnancies to help ease my anxiety. She had no worries about the ultrasounds, and everything went super well. I don't know what my own outcome will be, but at least I can try to replace the dread of the ultrasound with some nice thoughts! It seemed to help today, as I felt pretty upbeat and happy about my pregnancy after I thought of her pregnancies and the adorable ultrasound pics that she showed me.


----------



## mikihope

Im now feeling really depressed just when I was doing so well yesterday. I was so upbeat, joking around and back to my normal self. Then I woke up in the middle of the night with very bad cramping. It felt like menstrual cramps, but it was so severe that I kind of felt like I needed to use the bathroom. I was panicking that something was happening, and even felt flow down there. But when I checked, there was no blood. The bad cramping went away after maybe 10-15 minutes, but now I have a kind of pulling/throbbing/stitch-like feeling on the right side of my lower abdomen.

I was really beside myself last night. With the pain and the horrible cramping sensations, I was sure something bad was happening. DH was fantastic and helped me through it. After he gave me a Tylenol and a fizzy drink (I have been having a lot of bloating), I felt fine again.

But now I feel awful. I tried to google (bad girl, I know) to assure myself that this wasnt a sign of something bad, maybe an ectopic pregnancy. Instead, I felt much worse. I now cant shake the feeling that it could be an ectopic pregnancy, or something else thats bad news. I think Im also exhausted as it took me an hour to get back to sleep, plus I was really freaking out. Ive dropped an email to my nurse. I dont know what else to do. 

Sorry for the selfish post, I really am struggling. I remember how I felt after my bike crash almost exactly a year ago, where my severe pain took me to a very dark place. I actually believed that I would never walk again. Now this scary experience has once again taken me back into a dark place, and I am afraid that it will take me a while to get out.


----------



## TTC74

Please let us know what the nurse says.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh miki, i'm so sorry you had such a scare!!! Please do keep us posted on what the nurse says or if you go in for an early ultrasound. My thoughts are with you that this is just a crazy little uterus thing. i think it's a GREAT sign that there was no blood. All I've ever heard is if there is blood AND bad cramping, watch out. And even then, it's not bad all the time.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, TTC. The nurse called me and said that she wanted to set my mind at ease. She said my beta numbers don't point to an ectopic pregnancy, and that cramping and twinges can happen in a normal pregnancy. She said it could possibly be bowel related too. Also, since the cramping was for a short period of time and Tylenol seemed to work to stop the pain, it wasn't anything to worry about.

Thank you so much for writing, Wish! I really appreciate your support. I am mildly relieved that the nurse didn't call me in for an early ultrasound, as it would seem that they consider this sort of cramping "not unusual". Still, I remain afraid and generally down. Maybe my bad feelings stem from the exhaustion and the trauma of last night's experience. Plus I have this constant muscle pull feeling on my right side. I can't wait to go back home at the end of the day to rest! Hopefully I'll feel more upbeat after that!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm sure you'll feel like a new woman after a good night's rest. I actually liked the little muscle pull when I had that. It was like my own little secret sign from 'embie' that it was there. Enjoy the little messages. :)
Remember that these emotions are hormone-driven as well. Try to give yourself a break. I know it's hard b/c it's all going on in your head but hopefully there is some calm, ice cream and netflix in your future for the night, followed by a good sleep. :hugs:


----------



## mikihope

Thanks so much for your uplifting words, Wish! You have a knack for that!

Hehe, I know what you mean about "embie" reminders. DH and I say that "embie" is working hard. It was nice... before that horrible traumatic experience. Now I'm on edge when I feel stuff happening in there! Hmm... I guess it's true that hormones could be causing me to feel this gloomy/doomy way. It's so not me! Mindless TV and nice food are definitely in the plan for tonight!


----------



## Spudtastic

Miki - it's easier to say than do but try to relax and not worry. I'm the last person to do this however. I worried so much when I was pregnant with Seren. Every time I had stretching cramps I convinced myself I was miscarrying. When I had no symptoms I convinced myself I was miscarrying. When I was 12 weeks I thought my baby had died but happily the midwife found a heartbeat (we both cried. I'd convinced her too). 5 days later i went to my 13week ultrasound and expected the worst. I had my tissues in my hand so I could blub into them. I googled every story. It's not easy when you've been through so much to get pregnant. I have lots of hugs for you and I know its cheesy but I'm sending you lots of happy and healthy baby vibes. Seren is now 15 months and was a strong baby through the whole pregnancy and birth.

Ask - I'm sorry that this was not your cycle. Good luck for your next one.

Wish - I haven't found your post but from reading others I see you're transferring 2 embies. Yay. I'm excited for you. 

Afm - I'm enjoying the photography. After a month I'm still mediocre. I really hope I improve soon.


----------



## TTC74

Spud - I had forgotten you were learning photography. I'm 3 weeks into my basic photography class. About a week ago, I started project365.org (a photo a day).


----------



## mikihope

Thank you so much for your comforting and caring words, Spud! I am so sad that you suffered so much with your prior losses and your fears when you were pregnant with Seren. I am so happy that Seren turned out to such a strong baby! Enjoy your photography, you must have some great scenery to practice with over in New Zealand! I enjoy photography too, but it has taken a back seat in my life these days.

TTC- I hope you're having fun with the photo a day project!

I hope everyone is having a great weekend! I have just come home from my hike, which I used to do weekly until just before transfer. DH works weekends, so I hike near his workplace, and meet him for lunch. My spirits lifted the moment I was out there walking. I wish I could do this more!

I actually had a great night last night, despite waking up with a crampy stomach. I was prepared, so I didn't feel afraid, and after a little while I realized the discomfort was bowel related. It was the kind of discomfort that I get with an upset stomach. It was a bit bad and crampy, but nothing that I couldn't deal with. TMI, but I felt a lot better after I "went". I went back to bed happy. I wonder if the cramping I felt the night before was also (at least partially) bowel issues related. It seems that the previous night's scare has made me more relaxed and zen about things, and may have been what I needed!


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's wonderful to read, miki!! i'm glad you're zen now! remember, too, that gas, constipation, diarrhea - all symptoms as well. All those hormones are doing a complete number on you, not just your brain! :)


----------



## TTC74

I agree with Wish! Those are totally symptoms! Your uterus begins stretching quickly. It just takes a while for it to outgrow your pelvis. Early on, though, it begins to invade on your intestines which can affect your digestive system.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Wish and TTC! Its nice to know that digestive issues are part of being pregnant, haha. Seriously though, it is comforting, since I have been suffering quite a bit on that front. I spent the entire morning with a painful and bloated stomach, trying to go and just not managing to. Finally, I drank some soda, and that helped ease my discomfort. At some point, I let out a long and satisfying burp on top of the cats head, and she had such a silly and surprised look. Yes, Im childish :haha:

I hope everyone has been having a good (and non gassy) weekend!


----------



## Ask4joy

Miki - sorry to hear about your scare but glad the nurse assured you it was nothing to be worried about. I hope you are feeling a little more relaxed.

Cd 6 for me and had a bunch of ewcm (never had it that early and I usually only get 1 day of it, if that). Opk wasn't positive but bd'd just in case. Maybe the EPO is helping out. I remember having more ewcm 2 months ago when I used it but not this early. Wondering if I could ovulate early after a long cycle last cycle due to progesterone holding off AF for 5 days past normal?


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Ask, I'm definitely much more relaxed now!

Good luck, I hope this is your month! I don't know about the early ovulation, but I think the EPO does cause more days of EWCM. It happened to me when I tried it. I did some reading up then, and I remember people mentioning that their ovulation date shifted when on EPO. I don't remember if it came earlier or later, though...


----------



## terripeachy

It's pretty quiet around here. What and how is everyone doing?? Nothing exciting to report?

Well, if you're bored, the Os/Red Sox games have been exciting. People getting pegged with the ball, people attempting to get pegged, anxious dugouts ready to start fighting, etc.. two more games so stay tuned!


----------



## Ask4joy

Just waiting to O! Cd 9 today...thinking I might O early this month. Opk was slightly darker today and I've had ewcm for the last 3 days. I'd be happy to have a short cycle after a 37 day cycle last month due to late O on clomid and delayed AF on progesterone! That was the longest of my life!


----------



## TTC74

I guess I have something to report. Because I'm psychoticly sadistic and 42 years old, DH and I are SORT of TTC again. Nothing extreme- just OPKs. I'm not going to get into all the temping and stuff again. If we aren't successful, that's absolutely fine. We were blessed with a beautiful baby, and I'm thrilled with that. I'd like to give her a similar age sibling and since the time is ticking on my body(and it took us 2.5 years last time), we decided to get started trying again right away. After all, I certainly don't have another 2.5 years.


----------



## mikihope

Good luck, Ask and TTC! Ask, short cycles are so great, they give you more chances! TTC, it would be so awesome if you could give your little miracle a sibling!

Wish- where in your cycle are you now? Have you had your lining check yet? Are you going to do acupuncture this time around?

Terri- Thanks for livening this thread up with your updates, even if they are baseball related! Isnt your birthday week coming up? I bet that will be a blast! 

AFM- Embarrassingly, today is DH and my wedding anniversary and we both forgot, as usual. Weve been together 10 years, but married for 3. We have forgotten every single anniversary! But every year, we remember the anniversary of our first kiss. Hehe.

Well, I originally thought my battle with constipation and the enema last night would be my update for the day, but then I started spotting brown this morning! (TMI) I saw some light brown on my panty liner this morning, and there was light brown when I wiped. I started to worry, so I googled to allay my fears. Bad idea (obviously). While most people said it theirs turned out to be nothing, there were a lot of horror stories as well. And then I started cramping! I was really freaking out as Im at work. I popped a Tylenol and it immediately took the edge off. Now I have these on and off discomfort, like light menstrual cramps. I want to remain upbeat, but I am really afraid :nope:


----------



## TTC74

Have you called the nurse miki?


----------



## terripeachy

I agree, I would call the nurse. They should be your first go to when you have concerns. They know better than I do, that's for sure. Hope you're feeling better by now either way.


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki how did today turn out?

ttc - go for it, girl! git yerself another lil one!

terri - haha I saw highlights of those games. Children, I swear.

vooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!! where arrrrrrrrrrre youuuuuuuuuuuuuu?

things here are fine - I'm in CA again on a business trip, heading home tomorrow. That's why I haven't been on - literally NO TIME to get on here throughout the day and night. But I leave tomorrow so I'm taking a break now. 
Got my first bloods done this past Monday and E2 was fine, 142 and should be over 100. But also, they tested my thyroid and it's a little elevated. It was before too but we didn't do anything about it. So it's 3.3 or something. Anything under 5 is normal in normal cases, but with TTC, they don't want to see over 2.5. So I have 'subclinical hypothyroidism'. I go in on Fri for ultrasound and more bloods and they'll test it again, and if it's elevated again, they'll put me on a low dose of some thyroid meds. Fun. But it can attribute to miscarriages so maybe that's the damn small, teeny tiny issue. 
anyway, that's it for me! I'm on..I dunno..cd11 or something. I just know I go in for bloods/us this Fri and transfer next Fri. :) This is what helps keep me zen.


----------



## Vonn

Miki--I hope everything has settled down. Thinking of you. 

Ask & TTC--GL with the ttc. Exciting times!

Wish--sounds like you are keeping busy! I hope all the meds are going well and I'm so excited for your 2 embie transfer. On a related note, my sister's transfer date also happens to be May 12. That's just gotta be a good omen, right?!?! I think so!

Terri--hopefully, you've had nice weather for your games. It's been so rainy and cloudy here, not great for outdoor baseball. Birthday is coming soon for you and Taurus!

MsR--feeling baby is pretty cool! Hope all's well. 

Hi, rainshiny, spudtastic and everyone else!

AFM--I am just about down to three months to go. Eek! Things are going well. I'm starting to get a little more tired now and I can really feel my belly. I can't help but grunt when I bend over, which sounds pretty pathetic and cracks me up sometimes. The newest thing is that I am already swelling up. My feet, ankles, calves, fingers, and even wrists are totally puffy. Not attractive or comfortable. My Acu gave me a safe spleen tonic, we shall see if it helps. Still on the hunt for a place to live.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, TTC, Terri, Wish and Vonn! I did call the nurse, and she said that it was not unusual for patients to spot brown, pink or even red. And she said that menstrual-like cramps were normal. What a relief! I didn't see more spotting after this morning, but my cramps continued the entire work day. I ended up taking Tylenol twice. It seems to me that I am experiencing a combination of constipation cramps and uterine cramps. Bleargh.

Wish- Wow, transfer day is almost here! Its great that they monitor your thyroid, even if it isnt high. Anything to give you that extra chance at success. Are you doing acupuncture this time around? Im thinking good thoughts, and sending good vibes to you!

Vonn- Amazing, only 3 months to go! I hope that you get relief from the swelling, and find a lovely place to live soon!

AFM- Ive been so uncomfortable the past week, especially with the cramping and constipation. I try to stay zen and happy, but sometimes the hormones seem to get to me. It doesn't help that I am now constantly exhausted. I have to drive almost 40 miles to work, in horrible rush hour traffic with crazy drivers. I have to crawl up a lot of slopes in stop and go traffic, and I drive a stick shift. The situation is far from ideal, but we live here because DH works about 40 miles in the opposite direction! I wish I could feel less exhausted, I am barely able to function these days!


----------



## MsRipple

Hi ladies, I have been watching the board, but haven't updated as, well, I don't have that much to update on usually!

Vonn - it's good to see your name pop up! Glad that everything is going well. Are you guys going to do any kind of shower or baby party?

Terri- Congrats on your Os :)! Husband and I will be doing some househunting between DC and Baltimore in a few weeks - neither of us are baseball fans, but perhaps we will have to become fans if we move closer to Baltimore!

Wish- Keeping my fingers crossed before transfer day!

Miki- My cramping didn't hurt as much as yours, but I had cramping on and off (mostly on) through at least 10 weeks. May 9 is coming up! Basically it's one day away if you factor in the weekend ;). Are you able to telework any days for your job? I ended up taking a few sicks during the first tri to deal with nausea and exhaustion - if you can do that, I'd recommend that as well. No need to be a hero.

TTC- exciting news! 

AFM- had our follow up anatomy scan. Everything looked fine, but they still couldn't see most of the views of the heart that they wanted so they are referring me to get a fetal echocardiogram at the local children's hospital. I think it will be good to check, though it does seem like possible overkill.


----------



## mikihope

MsR, glad that you popped by with an update! I'm glad that all was seen to be well from the anatomy scan. I didn't know there was such a thing as a fetal EKG... I hope yours goes well!

Thanks for your advice and support! Cramping for that many weeks must have been so uncomfortable for you. I hope that my cramps settle down or subside soon. Haha, it's true, May 9 is almost like a day or two away... love that "Sienfeld time"!

Unfortunately, I can't telecommute for my job, as I do basically all of my work in the lab. I was trying to hold off telling my boss that I'm pregnant until after I was very sure the pregnancy was viable, but I think I will have to let him know pretty soon. Besides the fact that I work with chemicals and toxic gases, I am struggling to keep up my usual level of work. I have to move around a lot, use equipment, lift stuff, pour chemicals, etc. I am slower than usual as I often feel super tired and/or queasy. He is a reasonable person, but I feel apprehensive letting him know. Almost exactly a year ago, my bicycle crash took me completely out of work for a couple of months, followed by a period of part time work. I felt really bad about it, even though he was super understanding and told me not to rush back to work as healing was most important. But that is why I feel bad about telling him that I'm pregnant, and basically that I can't perform my job to my usual level.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all!

vonn - wow, almost third tri already! that's crazy town!! I love the grunting, so funny. I'd giggle too. Stinks you guys haven't found a place yet but I'm sure it'll happen soon. Things here are going like hot cakes. We have friends who sold theirs almost same day and everything they are going for in the 2 towns they are looking in are gone almost same day as well. Total sellers market right now.

miki - wow, I don't know how you're doing it! I feel any fatigue and I have to go to sleep right then and there. I call it 'powering down' b/c I can nod off for 20 mins and feel awesome. But I can't/don't do that during my workdays, only the weekends. I'm exhausted right now b/c our ailing kitty had us up around 5-6 times throughout the night, for food or getting sick. I'm kind of a zombie right now.

mrs - that's great that all looked good at the anatomy scan! when is the EKG? I'm sure that will be fine too but it's great they are taking the extra step to ensure all is good. Keep us posted!

afm - had my 2nd bloods today and lining ultrasound - lining is looking awesome at 9.something already, triple-lined. That's already better than last cycle. I'll get my TSH and E2 results later today. 
It's rainy and gray here today, we're supposed to get 2" of rain. I'd like to just go binge-watch terrible shows and lay in bed or on the couch with a fire please. My trip to CA this week zapped me.


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Thanks, its awful, being so fatigued but not being able to sleep! I forgot to add that parking at my workplace is terrible, so after the crazy commute, I end up having to walk at least 10 minutes up and down slopes to get to my office as my workplace is in the hills. Its taking a toll on me. Im even more afraid of nausea and what to do about it while at work. The worst is when I work together with people in the lab or cleanroom, where I cant just suck on a candy or eat stuff. Plus I seem to be having constipation and stomach distress, which means extra bathroom breaks. AnywayTurns out I felt a lot better today at work, which was a relief! DH will drive me and come with me to work on his off days twice a week, so that will help.

Im so sorry about your poor sweet kitty. It is so heart breaking to see our precious companions suffer, Im so sorry that you are going through this. I hope that your kitty feels better, and that you can at least get some much needed rest. Wow, awesome lining! I hope your E2 and TSH are great too! Only a week till transfer!


----------



## Wish2BMom

so my thyroid came back even higher than it did on Monday, so now I'm on thyroxine to get that under control. No change in transfer date, though - still on for this coming Friday. Day off for me too!
and to answer your question, miki - I never got around to calling for acu. I don't know if I would have had time to break away anyway. Depending on if DH is coming with me this Fri, I might see if she can get me in before, after or both.

have a good weekend, everyone!


----------



## Ask4joy

Miki - I have a similar drive (40 miles each way in construction and rush hour traffic). On good days it's an hour each way. I've been doing it for a year since being married and it's taken a toll. I let my school know I won't be teaching next year (hopefully I'll be pregnant!). I feel for you! Are you having any morning sickness?

My RE wants me to double my clomid to 100mg next cycle. Hope it gives me more follies! I've been only having 1 mature follie on 50mg and that's what I get on my own anyway. Unexplained infertility is so frustrating.

I guess DH's ex wife heard from the kids that we are ttc (they are 13 and 14 and I guess they caught on lol)...she sent him some crazy message about how she hopes to be pregnant soon with her new boyfriend. She is 42. I told DH, "if she gets pregnant before me I will lose my mind!!!" She's quite a head case and I really try to not let it get to me...yesterday she told him that she is being evicted and the boys need to stay with us...DH shut that down real quick. They are with us half the time and he pays her a ludicrous amount of child support and alimony. Oy!

Wish - did you have thyroid issues previously? I had mine last checked about 2 years ago and all was good but wondering if I should ask to have them checked again after 2 early losses in the last year.


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Fx for next Friday! I think it would be great if you did the acu before and after transfer. I managed to do that for my transfer. Before was kind of uncomfortable as I felt like I needed to pee, but after was sooo relaxing!

Ask- Im sorry you have horrible commute too. It really does take a toll. DH has a horrible commute in the other direction, so were always tired. I have to cross a 7 mile bridge, and change 5 freeways. One of them is full of trucks and crazy drivers. The saving grace is that I love to drive, so I was managing before I got pregnant. Im so exhausted all the time -its in my bones- the kind of tiredness you feel when youre very ill. I have bowel issues, which seems to be a combo of constipation and diarrhea. I keep having cramping from what I think is intestinal distress.

And I feel queasy for a lot of the day, seems to be worse from around noon. I have resorted to eating loads of nuts constantly in between meals, to try to stop the nausea. Its harder at work, as I have to keep leaving the lab to sneak in bites of nuts, or pop in a lemon candy. Im actually deathly afraid of the nausea, as Im not used to it. I dont really have a gag reflex and I dont throw up. I usually have a hearty appetite, and basically eat everything that is vaguely edible! I eat anything at anytime (like eating spicy fish for breakfast) so I dont ever feel queasy about any food. Luckily I still manage to eat a lot for meals, even though nothing sounds good, I just start eating anyway and it is generally fine. 

Anyway, this queasiness is really making me feel down. Im only 6 weeks +3, and I am really afraid that it will get much worse. I think the nausea and feeling so generally physically crappy is making it hard to enjoy the pregnancy or to stay positive. Ive noticed that when I don't feel as physically horrible, I feel happy and positive. But then once I feel physically bad again, I feel down and negative. Ugh! 

I hope everyone else is having a great weekend!


----------



## MsRipple

Miki - ask your dr about talking 25-50 mg of b6 combined with half of a unisom sleep tab. Really helped me with nausea. Nuts may also make nausea worse given their high fat content. You might try something with nuts and something else (e.g. Peanut butter granola bar)


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all,

miki - sounds rough but I hope you can find some enjoyment from the signals your body is constantly sending to you that you're still preggers. When is your next scan?

ask - yikes, the ex sounds like a peach! why on earth would she be trying to get pregnant while getting evicted? get your life in order, lady.
And re: my thyroid - it was tested awhile ago (I can't remember if it was 1 or 2 yrs - probably 1 yr b/c they were just going through my chart to see if I needed anything updated and came across this) and it was slightly elevated and nothing was done about it. I'm glad they retested it.

I will not be able to get acu in this week before/after transfer - DH is taking the day off and coming with me so I won't make him sit around for 2 hrs of acu, plus all of the stuff at the clinic. So I'll just make my own little zen nest in my head. HA! I don't know what I"m more excited about - having a day off or the transfer itself!


----------



## mikihope

Thanks so much for the suggestions, MsR! The nausea is really bothersome. I did get DH to buy unisom and B6 when the nausea started, but I haven't asked the doc yet. I plan to do so if my first scan goes well. I added string cheese to my repertoire of foodstuff I cram into my pocket, and will buy peanut butter granola bars too!

Yeah true, thanks for the positive thoughts, Wish! Feeling crappy may be a good sign :haha: But then again, I've read all sorts of stories where a scan showed nothing there, yet the person had morning sickness. Darned internet!
Oh, too bad about the acu. But great that DH is accompanying you! Hope he brings you good luck! My DH came with me too, and when I went for the session after transfer, he decided to try out acu for himself! He saw how much it relaxed me, so it piqued his interest. My scan is tomorrow... I'm so nervous!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck at tomorrow's scan!


----------



## terripeachy

Hope all goes well today Miki!!


----------



## Rainshiny

Miki - looking forward to hearing about your scan! I had a ton of nausea but no puking like you. The pressure point bracelets they sell at a drug store worked wonders- I wore them day and sometimes night. And back away from the google, girl!!! Hugs.


----------



## mikihope

Thank you so much, Wish, Terri and Rain! I'm so nervous. Plus I'm so tired this morning because I woke up with very uncomfortable cramping. And I was queasy almost all of yesterday. The uncomfortableness has taken over my thoughts so much recently that I almost forgot to feel nervous about the scan!

Rain- I haven't thrown up yet, but I have a fear of it. That's why I'm doing whatever I can to make sure I don't get to that point! Thanks for the pressure point suggestion, I've been hoping that it will work for me. I ordered Sea Bands two days ago, I think they arrive today. I have tried pressing the pressure point myself when I remember to, and it seems to quell the nausea each time. Oh yes, I learnt my lesson and stepped away from google!


----------



## Spudtastic

Sea bands were brilliant for me. I still felt sick but noticed when I didn't have them on.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Spud, I'm "looking forward" to trying out the Sea Bands! Obviously I don't actually wish nausea upon myself, but I have them if I need them. For some reason, I was completely non queasy today. But I've been very crampy since the middle of last night!

Sooo.... we saw and heard the heartbeat! It was 128 bpm. And the little blobby embie was measuring 6weeks 4days (I'm 6weeks 5days). One more hurdle passed :happydance:


----------



## Spudtastic

Congrats Miki. That's really exciting? How's the oh? Is he openly excited?


----------



## Rainshiny

Wonderful new Miki! That's a big hurdle passed. And of course it's normal for symptoms to come and go -there's pauses in the construction and the organ system takeover process ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Fantastic, miki!! so happy for you!!


----------



## TTC74

Great news, Miki! Maybe that misery you've been going through will feel a little more bearable today! :winkwink:


----------



## Vonn

Miki--Awesome news! So glad the ultrasound went well! And as for nausea making you feel down, the same happened for me. I wanted to be so happy and grateful, but I really felt pretty miserable a lot of the time. It can't help but impact your emotional state, that's what I decided. I beat myself up about it but eventually figured that wasn't making things any better so I just ate whatever I could stomach and accepted the situation. The sea bands didn't help me, but it sounds like they have been helpful for lots of ladies. Enjoy the great news!

Wish--thinking of you as Friday nears! How are you feeling, emotionally and physically? My sister was nervous about the PIO shots, but was also grateful because the progesterone balancing out the estrogen made her feel like less of a "raging bitch" (her words)! Those hormones can really do a number on you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, v!! how are you feeling? still grunting? :haha:
have you guys found a new house yet?

I'm doing fine, albeit a little sleepy. I fell asleep on the couch around 6:15 last night, but only for a few mins. I couldn't stop myself. Then I rolled over from TV in bed around 9 and slept straight to 7 with only just one time up with the kitty. So I think it's either the PIO that makes me sleepy or it's just crashing from work slowly down finally.
Estrogen doesn't really do a number on me, though, like it does for some others. And the shots are going ok - I'm not as expert in them so far, I've had 2 gushers out of 4 shots, so I have to get better. I think it's been my placement - a little too low.

10:45am Friday morning! Just got the call! Emotionally I'm trying to keep it real - they are BBs so lower grade than the others. But I know BBs happen all the time and make it so here's hoping. Also looking for a new job and basically giving hospice care to my cat, so I have lots of other things on my mind too. So I'm a little all over the place emotionally to begin with! HA!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--sorry to hear that there's so much that you are dealing with. Sick kitty and job search, those are enough, but then there's the transfer on top of it. Sounds like your job is not settling down enough to want to stick around. Do you have any leads?

MsR--I meant to respond to your post about the fetal echocardiogram. We had one done because my clinic says there is slight research showing a higher rate of heart problems in IVF babies. This is something I had never heard of prior & don't recall it being disclosed at either of my IVF clinics...probably in the small print somewhere... At any rate, the results were normal and the dr was reassuring about the spot seen on baby's heart in the anatomy scan, saying in light of no other heart issues she felt that the spot was not a reason for worry. 

AFM--no house yet, losing my nerve about making a big investment at the same time as having a baby (another big investment). Feeling pretty good, just dealing with lots of swelling and really sore feet. Have to go get some compression stockings. Talk about sexy! I just hope it helps.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks Spud, Rain, Wish, TTC, Vonn! I was in a very bad state yesterday with nausea and extreme exhaustion, I was almost unable to function. So I havent really been in a celebratory mood. Its so nice of you ladies to feel happy for me!

TTC- Yep, seeing that heartbeat definitely helped me appreciate my super uncomfortable pregnancy symptoms!

Wish- Im so excited about your transfer! I hope for a sticky bean (or two!) for you this time! Definitely get some rest, relax and prepare yourself for the transfer. Then you can revel in the wonderful pampered feeling of PUPO-sity! Oh yes, and good luck on your job search!

Spud- DH is super excited, thanks for asking! He cant get over seeing the embryo and heartbeat, he still talks about it.

Rain- Hehe, construction. I still remember how you described the little bean building its supporting infrastructure. What a cute image!

Vonn- I feel bad that you felt miserable due to how bad you felt physically. I hope that you feel good now! It is hard to feel good when you are in a world of discomfort. I havent mastered the art yet! Oh, and I hope that your sexy compression stockings help :haha:

AFM- I tried taking a half tablet of 25mg Unisom and 25mg of B6 the night before, and I think that I was completely knocked out by the unisom. I couldnt function the whole day at work. Im not sure if it was the unisom that did it or just my usual pregnancy symptoms, but I tried cutting it down to ¼ tablet last night.

I finally told my boss yesterday. He was so happy and excited for me, almost more that I was for myself! I had to let him know, as it was now getting impossible for me to work like I did before. Im stuck in the lab most of the time. Also, I work with chemicals and toxic gases, so I have to be careful.


----------



## Wish2BMom

def be careful with those toxins, miki! I'm so glad your boss was excited for you. Hopefully that means all the help and understanding you need to carry through.

vonn - yeah, I have one lead. When my company divested almost 2 yrs ago, my boss and a few others I love went over to the new company and have been asking when I'm coming over. Well....I knocked on their door and they are trying to make an opening for me. So I wait. Though I did text DH today and said that I was either going to get fired or quit in the next hour as I was being pinged while at the vet to hop on calls and fix things that went bump right before I left. NOPE. Here I am now, still on the phone at 9:24pm, not really doing anything to help fix things b/c I've done what I can so far. Just supporting the others on the call, I guess...I need rest before tomorrow!


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Wish, I hope so too!

Ooh, your lead sounds great, I hope they make an opening for you. And I hope you're relaxing now and not being bothered by annoying work calls! All my fingers and toes are crossed for your transfer tomorrow!


----------



## TTC74

SO, I've been trying to keep quiet about all that has been going on in my life. Here is my dump. 

My brother is dying. He has cancer of the liver. He was given 3 weeks to live 3 weeks ago. He doesn't live in town and it's been very stressful on the family. 

And then there is this . . . It's both wonderful and stressful.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6067.JPG
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 18









IMG_6068.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## terripeachy

Thinking of you today, Wish!!!

Ttc-Are you going to see your brother? Has he seen Bellamy? You better get going! Hope you're pregnant again. How exciting!


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - big hugs. That is so tough for you and your family. X x (congrats on the line)
wish - i hope you find an opening for a new job. The old one sounds stressful. Im sorry abput your cat. We lost ours too in a similar way.
Miki - I confess I hated being pregnant. It was like having flu for 9 months.


----------



## mikihope

TTC, so sorry to hear about your brother. It must be so hard for you and your family :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I can see that second line, congratulations! You must be overwhelmed with so much going on in your life. I hope you are managing to cope.

Terri- Are you enjoying your brithday week yet? I remember it was in May, but I forget when! Blame it on pregnancy brain!

Wish- You're PUPO by now, I presume! So exciting!

Spud- How awful for you to feel so bad for 9 months :hugs: I too compare this feeling to having a really bad flu all of the time. And I don't get queasy from the flu, instead I have a gigantic appetite and enjoy food, so this is a lot worse for me.


----------



## TTC74

Looking forward to hearing from you wish! 

AFM - even lighter light today. I'm thinking CP.


----------



## Rainshiny

Ttc- I'm so so sorry for your brothers Illness- that's just awful. Big hugs from here. And I hope you get some strong lines soon. Please let us know how he's doing and how you're doing &#128546;&#10084;&#65039;

Miki- my favorite thing about pregnancy was the cute clothes (besides the babies at the end). It was hard!

Wish- hope u have a nice pampering weekend ahead of you! Will you test before NO? You are so gonna be nauseous soon too!!! Nauseous and fulfilled, with cute clothes :) and with a new job and everything.

Terri- I am so lane I haven't even planned anything for my bday. Can you plan mine too? My sister is getting married this weekend. We r gonna party tonight cause we have a babysitter for the first time in a while!!

Vonn- I'm sure you'll find the right balance of house vs saving money. You're always a thorough decision maker!! Yup, time for sexy comfortable shoes too &#128095;


----------



## Rainshiny

Jesus, this is the second sibling this group has lost in a few months &#128554;&#128554;&#128554;


----------



## Vonn

TTC--oh, goodness, that's a lot to deal with. Sorry to hear about the cp; ttc-ing is such a rollercoaster, even when you try to be chill about it. And what tragic news about your brother. I hope he is not in a lot of pain. I'm sure it's really hard to be so far from him. 

Wish--can't wait to hear how the transfer went and how resting is going. Are you binge-watching something fun?

Rain--have fun on your night out & at your sister's wedding. How fun!


----------



## terripeachy

Enjoy your night out, Rain!! And congrats to your sister. 

Taurus and I have our birthdays next Friday. I'm in NC hanging with my high school friends. It's been quite dramatic but we're headed home tomorrow. 

Wish-hope you're still enjoying movies and a fire. This weekend has been chilly willy.


----------



## Vonn

Terri--you've piqued our collective (okay, at least mine &#128521;) curiosity about hs friend drama! Did DH come with you? Let the birthday week commence. You, too, Taurus. 

Happy Mother's Day to all the human and fur/animal baby moms out there. And to all those wanting that status.


----------



## terripeachy

Our friend is an alcoholic and moved to NC a few years ago. He's gay and thinks everyone is out to get him so no matter what happens he always thinks whatever happens is an affront to him. so he goes on and on about how he was wronged and can't get over it. Then, when we go out for drinks it's all she wrote. My bestie and him were in the street screaming at each other and he told us to leave his house and go home. We were fine with leaving last night except they have DUI checkpoints on the highway AND he wouldn't give us his house key so we could get our stuff and go home. My bestie apologized, we called his nephew to drive us home and we slept and got up at 5a and left. My bestie thought he wouldve grown up since he moved away from his drama filled friends but nothing has changed. I knew it was going to be a nightmare but she wanted to go see him so I took one for the team. This morning he was like, 'see you in June!' we just agreed and rolled out. We won't be seeing him when he comes to town. It's too much and we're too old for nonsense. 

I'm glad I didn't have to go see my MIL though. Not sure which is worse. Ha ha. 

Happy mother's day to all moms and dog moms.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ttc - I'm so sorry for what you are going through, I can't imagine. I, too, hope he's not in too much pain and that he is just filled with love from you and your family. Also - congrats? how's the line coming? I realize I'm a little late here... big hugs to you :hugs:

terri - oy, that IS a drama-filled weekend! Where in NC were you? Man, that boy has to grow up. Enough is enough.

miki - scan week? when is your next scan? I keep forgetting, i'm so sorry!

vonn - new house yet? :)

rain - ooooh, I hope you and DW enjoyed the night out partying!! What did you do? cute shoes, clothes, and nausea all sound great right about now. HAHA!

afm - successful transfer on Friday, albeit an hour and a half late, so my bladder wanted to pop right in the doc's face. And he insisted on walking us through EVER-Y-THING. I really wanted to give him the 'wrap it up' signal b/c I seriously had to go that badly. 'This isn't our first rodeo - I see the catheter - it's too grainy to see the marker - the screen for the sonograph is up over my right shoulder so I'm cranking to see it anyway - let's just go!'
The rest of the weekend was nice and relaxing - good food, fires in the fireplace, a great day with my kitty but followed by a bad night, movies/TV Shows (we finished Billions - anyone watch that?), grocery shopping (hadn't done full-on shopping in months) and that's it. Oh and one nap. HA!

I don't know if I'll test before NOLA or not - I would like to but if it's negative, I'll want to have drinks. But I'd think if it's negative by this Friday (which would be 13dpo), then it's a negative. OTD was supposed to be Monday but b/c we're traveling, it's next Wed. 

I'm trying not to obsess again but we all know how successful I am at that. I'm doing ok for now though so no S4 updates. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh - but it did hurt when I sneezed this morning ;)


----------



## terripeachy

&#128514;&#128514;
Bwaahhaaa!!!


----------



## MsRipple

Miki- so happy you had a great ultrasound and a nice, strong heartbeat!!!! Woohoo :). What are the next steps?

Wish- I'm crossing my fingers for you and your painful sneezes ;). How are you feeling?

Terri- Ugh, that is just a lot of drama. I tend to cut people too much slack when it comes to that stuff, but at some point you just give up. 

TTC- I'm so sorry about your brother. How is your family coping? I hope you are getting some good or better line news.

Had our fetal echo today and it looked good. Even my anxious self was not particularly worried about the test however as they only did it because baby's position has made it difficult to visualize the heart. Otherwise, we are working on arranging for some larger home renovations (getting all floors upstairs redone, redoing basement, and fixing up garage).


----------



## TTC74

Actually, it was a CP. line faded nothing and then af showed. Fortunately, having a LO smiling up at me the whole time made it much easier to cope with. 

Wish - I'll be following closely!


----------



## mikihope

Rain- I hope you had a fun weekend! Haha, it does seem like there isnt that much to love about how hard pregnancy can be. Im not sure if my hideous commute is adding to the difficulty, it can take me almost 1.5 hours to get home! I dread work nowadays because I find it so hard to function at work. Im hoping that Ill get used to things, and that it gets better!

Terri- Sorry your drama-loving friend tainted your night out. Youre wise to keep your distance from him right now. At least youve got your birthday fun to look forward to!

Wish- Yay, youre PUPO! But what a nightmare, enduring an hour and a half extra wait with a full bladder for transfer! Anyway, Im glad that you got some good rest and some nice times with your kitty. Ill be watching to see when you test! And waiting to see if you provide more S4 updates :haha: Oh, my second scan is in one week, next Tuesday. I'm so worried!

MsR- Thanks, Im just awaiting my second scan, and trying to stay sane! Im so glad that your fetal echo looked good. I hope that your renovations are going well!

TTC- I'm sorry that it was a CP this time. Thank goodness for your LO! I hope youre ok. Im keeping you, your brother and your family in my thoughts :hugs:

AFM- Just hanging in there, trying to cope with the nausea, constipation/diarrhea and associated cramping, uterine cramping, dizziness, extreme exhaustion It seems that I am experiencing everything at once, just that each symptom ebbs and flows in strength. Its a struggle functioning at work. Im useless lump on the couch at home. Thank goodness for DH, who does basically everything at home, including cooking (he's a great cook!).


----------



## Vonn

Wish--ooooh! It hurt when you sneezed. Yes. So yes.

MsR--I'm glad to hear the fetal echocardiogram went well! Good luck with the renovations.

Miki--Sounds like first trimester. Unfortunately, it may last for first trimester. Good news is you will almost certainly feel better in second tri. Be safe driving, that's a long time on the road when you are exhausted.

Terri--that is nonsense drama. Ugh. I hate drama like that. What a good friend you are to go with your bestie even though you knew something like this might happen. She owes you one!

Rain--how was your sister's wedding?

TTC--hugs on the cp. :hugs:

Taurus--what plans do you have for your birthday?

Spud--how long until you go on your big trip to the UK?

AFM--I ordered a bunch of maternity clothes online. Very few places carry clothes for prego ladies in stores, so it's necessary to order & return online. Now I have to get to the medical supply store to buy my compression stockings. In talking to the insurance co about coverage, I did find out I can get an electric breast pump covered at 80% (they will cover a manual pump at 100%), so long as I get a prescription for it. I'm pretty "pumped" about that!


----------



## terripeachy

MrsR-glad the fetal echo was ok. The doctors always try to scare people so they can order one more test or one more thing. Hopefully you'll be in the clear the rest of your pregnancy. 

Vonn-its no wonder all the stores are going out of business. They don't have much in stock. Its prom season and Nordstrom's didn't have any gowns in the juniors section and most of the gowns in the women's section were very 'mother of the bride.' I found one for the military ball that I'm going to on Saturday but I only had a selection of two. Plus, they didn't have many in my size (hence shopping in juniors). Glad you found some clothes. 

Our friend in NC has been our friend since high school and we cut him so much slack. I was actually happy he moved so he could take his drama elsewhere but still-it was just too much. 

I went to my doctor yesterday and he told me I could stop taking my blood pressure meds (I've been on them for >7 years). He noticed that I lost weight since my last visit (when I was prego), and I told him those shots made me fat and this is my normal weight. I'm happy to be off them but it's weird. He also wants to check my thyroid but I'm 99.9% sure everything is perfectly fine. Just another test. I'll have to go back in a few months but I need to buy a blood pressure cuff. Booo. #firstworldproblems 

Have a great day. I'm having lunch with a friend today and it's going to be 90 degrees. Yeah! No more hats for my bald head. Booop boop.


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - I'm sorry for the cp :hugs:

miki - sounds like you're being put through the wringer. I'd HATE that commute on a regular day, let alone every day and while nauseous and/or exhausted! I hope it eases up for you soon. So excited for your next scan!

mrs - YAY for an excellent scan!! I keep reading it as 'fecal cardio..' nope. Just nope. I hope you get to ride out the rest of the pregnancy in peace as well! Enjoy that little bump!

taurus/terri - what are the solidified bday plans??

vonn - where did you end up buying from? shopping is fun no matter where it's done. Though I don't actually enjoy going to the mall anymore and trying stuff on, etc. I work up a sweat, my hair gets all disheveled - I'm good. Just can't always trust online sizing.

I'm still feeling fine - nothing crazy going on here. My lower back hurts today but my kitty sleeps on one of us all night so that can knock the hips outta whack. I'm assuming it's just that.


----------



## Taurus8484

Happy Birthday Peachy!!!!!


----------



## MsRipple

Happy Birthday Terri!!!! Can't wait to hear about the celebration(s)!

Vonn- also curious to know where you are shopping. I've found shopping online for maternity clothes to be a real pain, as I need to return lots of stuff that doesn't fit quite right. Shopping for outfits that I can wear on days with a strict business dress code has been another problem! 

Wish- it hurt when I sneezed last night and I thought of you ;)


----------



## Rainshiny

Target, old navy, and h &m have some maternity basics, believe it or not. Around here there are some second hand stores where I found nice things- Ms r check out wiggle room. For really nice clothes, there is this place my friend used- I forget but I'll ask her.

Omg wish I nearly died laughing picturing you about to blow a gasket and the doc going on and on getting philosophical about the magical science of conception , which you've heard ten times before and wanting to deck him!!! Lol...but I'm sorry he didn't get where u were at because u were miserable at the time. And I'm psyched your lower back hurts!!! Jk/njk 

Terri- congrats getting off bp meds!! I hope u at least got some quality time w bestie. Yeah, rock that glorious head!!! 

Miki- sounds exhausting!!! A lot of women feel much better the second tri... I was going to ask, is there a special respirator u could wear? Sometimes I see pregnant ladies in the hardware store w a special mask or something. You'll get through it hon!!!

Ask- haven't heard from u in a while- how r u?

Hi Taurus and Vonn!!

Ttc- thinking about u and your family

The wedding was a blast!!! My kids are finally ok wandering w relatives and not attached to me crying in such places so that was awesome. After they went home w the sitter We danced for a while and it felt great! I'm not completely sure about my sisters wife tho (yeah, this one is also gay). She seems aloof. She always looks away when I try to talk to her. Oh well, if my sis is happy, I am too!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

rain - so glad you had a wonderful time!! That stinks that you're weary of the new wife, though. Hopefully she's still just shy and making her way into the family? How long have they been together?

yeah, so my sneezes haven't hurt since which is why the winky face. I think I might steal over to the Dollar Store today and get some cheapies b/c I'm not going to be able to last the weekend. Zero other obvious symptoms - sleepy but that could be multiple times up at night or PIO. I know it's super early, though. I'm 6dp5dt today, there's a chance I could see something and I think if I don't see anything, there's a good chance there won't be anything.


----------



## LULU80

Hi everyone

This is my 3rd cycle TTC no 2 with my partner. I already have a DS 8 and he has a DS 6, we would love one of our own.

37 now and worried it may never happen :cry:


----------



## Rainshiny

Welcome lulu! You're in good company. I had twins w donor embryos at 41. youve got a good chance it will happen naturally for you since you're so young!! :)

Wish- with twins I only had a squinter at 8dp5dt. Even if you have a double macchiado it might be too early so don't take the test too seriously :) But u prob don't want to find out mid NO either... that's a toughie, because then u can't drink yet!!!

I so want this to work for you!!!!


----------



## mikihope

Hi Lulu! I think 37 is young and it could definitely happen naturally for you!

Happy birthday Terri! Have a wonderful day (week!), you deserve it! Sounds like youre good and healthy these days, which is great.

Wish- Thanks! Youre excited for my next scan, and Im excited to see your BFP! I think it would be good to test, and like Rain said, dont take it too seriously as its still early enough to have a false negative!

Rain- So glad you enjoyed your sisters wedding! Interesting about your sisters wife wonder why she behaves that way. As Wish suggested, she could be shymy sister used to look down when people talked to her. At least your sister is happy! Thanks for the respirator suggestion. I am keeping it a secret until the results of my second scan on Tuesday, so Ive been trying not to draw attention to myself. But I definitely will do my utmost to minimize risk after I let others at work know.

Vonn- Urgh, its hard enough for me to get through each day, let alone an entire trimester! The tough part is trying to function at work, and it is really stressing me out. My boss is wonderful and understanding, but I feel so bad, like Im some sort of useless fraud at work. Thanks for your concern, Ill try to drive as safe as possible. I realized the other day that Im getting motion sickness from driving myself to work, which is a very alien feeling as Ive never been motion sick in my life!

Its good to know that people usually feel better in the second tri (if I make it that far)!


----------



## shamlet96

Hi all - I'm 38 (almost 39) and this is my first month of TTC #1 with my SO. I have been waiting years and years for this so I am so excited (albeit cautiously because I know it may not work out for me, at this age). I live in Los Angeles and my boyfriend lives about two hours north of me, so I'll need to take off of work during my fertile week (thankfully I have a very flexible job so it shouldn't be a problem - one of the few perks of TTC at this age, I guess - I'm established in my career). I've caught up on all 780+ pages of this thread (read them over three days) and can't wait for this journey to begin. Stocked up on OPKs (practiced with them last month) and preseed. Waiting to buy HPTs so as not to jinx myself. :thumbup: The only other thing of note about me is I froze 19 eggs three years ago, so they are there if I need them. I'm hoping not to use them (if I do need to go back to my RE I'd attempt a fresh round of IVF first since I'm really hoping against hope to somehow have two children if at all possible). I've also had my AMH/FSH/AFC checked about six months ago and they were still decent (AMH at 2.3, FSH at 9, AFC 15) so I'm hopeful I have a chance naturally. But I've been taking CoQ10 and Vitamin D to benefit my eggs the past few months as a preventative measure. Lots of baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## terripeachy

Happy birthday Taurus!!

Hi to the new people. I'll have to catch up later. Love to all.


----------



## TTC74

Good luck new ladies! I'm 42 and had a LO on V Day. It was a natural pregnancy (and I have incredibly low AMH). So, it definitely could happen naturally for you both!


----------



## terripeachy

Shamlet-wow. I can't believe you read this entire thread. I thought I had no life (just kidding!). Welcome and I wish I was as smart as you about freezing eggs when younger etc. I think you'll be in good shape and like the docs say, 'dont over think things.' it's totally easier said than done. 

Well, my husband prepared my birthday station in the living room so I'm about to get out of bed and see what's waiting for me. Have a great day everyone. I'll be at the Os game tonight. Yeah!


----------



## Rainshiny

Happy birthday Taurus and Terri! 

Welcome shamlet!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy birthday lovely ladies!!! <3 <3

I got you something for your bday... :wohoo:

welcome to the new ladies! I cannot believe you read the whole 730 pages!! ain't nobody got time for that!!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Rainshiny

WISH!!!!!! Wish wish wish!!!!!!!
I'm sooooo happy for you!!!!!
&#127752;&#127752;&#128514;&#128514;&#128131;&#127995;&#128131;&#127995;&#128035;&#128035;&#128035;&#127868;&#127868;&#127868;&#127930;&#127930;&#127930; (I don't know if the emojis translate- there's a lot of them!!)

Omg that is so wonderful!!!! 

Dang thats some strong lines!! When is your blood test again? 

Can't wait to see your triplets on ultrasound, heh heh.

What did dh say? Did u tell your mom? 

Gaaaaaahhhhhh I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks, rainy!!! hahahaha - it comes through as a bunch of blocks, a couple little chicks in eggs, more blocks and then some trumpets! I love them all!!!

you bite your tongue, lady!! triplets - that would be some serious karma. I laughed and laughed when this douchy woman I know was doing IVF and she transferred 2 -both took and one split. I said she deserved it. Well now...

so now that that's out - here are my symptoms:

a whole lotta nothing until last night, which is why I ran to get a test this morning!

seriously though - I made myself a huge salad for lunch yesterday and was hungry 2.5 hrs later (around 3). Like, starving. So I had a little snack b/c I knew we'd be going to dinner for 5. So I had some Triscuits with avocado and a kiwi. Well I was starving immediately after that, like I hadn't eaten anything. But I lasted until I got to dinner. It was just DH and I at first (we were meeting friends) so we got the table bread and ordered an app of tuna tartar wontons. I had one piece of bread and one wonton and I was instantly stuffed. I ordered dinner just to order it and only ate about 1/3. I was so stuffed and bloated. My friend and I were going shopping for our little jaunt to NOLA this weekend and I hated basically everything I tried on. 
Then I almost fell asleep driving home, at like 8pm. Lights out by 9:30.
Then my eyes popped open at 2:30am like I'd had a great long sleep. Took over an hour to get back to sleep. Up again at 5:30 before my alarm to check in for our flights at 6 - probably took another 1/2 hr after that to get back to sleep. 

So starving-to-stuffed in a blink of an eye, slight fatigue (mentioned I could have fallen asleep in my hair dresser's chair the other night), BLOATED, and insomnia. Oh and my brain is frazzled again, I have been saying idiot things all week. But I chalk that up to desperately needing this vacation.

I'm so happy to have this upcoming week off - it'll be great to just relax and let these little ones nestle in (hopefully). Long way to go but hopefully, this is it.

thank you all, once again, for your continued support!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh and my freakin back still hurts!! not even just my lower back but the middle too, like I've been slouching for days. I don't know if this is a thing or what. I've only ever heard lower back.


----------



## Rainshiny

Have a fantastic vacay, Wish!!! Hope your back doesn't bother you too much. Virgin hurricanes for you, WHOOPEEEEEE!!!

Have a great weekend, everyone!!


----------



## MsRipple

Omg omg omg!!! Woohoo Wish!&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55356;&#57214;&#55356;&#57214;&#55356;&#57214;&#55356;&#57214;&#55356;&#57214; So happy for you. And that's a nice looking line!!!

Shamlet- welcome fellow egg freezer ;)


----------



## mikihope

Wow, wow, wow, Wish!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:
I am so happy for you! Thats a strong line, Im guessing twins! Dang, this is exciting news. I actually forgot I was queasy! Nestle in, little embie(s). Youre going to be so happy during your NOLA trip. Enjoy!

Terri- So. What was waiting for you at your birthday station?

Welcome, Shamlet! Im impressed by your dedication :haha:


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - I'm so happy to see your lines congrats.

Terri - well done on getting off bp meds. That must be an awesome feeling.

Von - thanks for remembering. We leave NZ tomorrow. And it's snowing. Omg. 

Rain - it's such a nice feeling when the kids get a bit independent. Hopefully your sil will warm up


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks, all!!! I'm still smiling! I just hope the outcome is different this time. :) 

happy travels, Spud!! I was going to ask how the fall weather was going but GEEZ - here comes winter!!!


----------



## shamlet96

congrats wish!! so happy for you!!! :happydance:

And yes, I am that crazy that I read all 784 pages. Fortunately I'm a speed-reader so it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Wish2BMom

784!! I could have looked up :dohh:


----------



## TTC74

Congrats wish! That is the BEST news! :happydance:


----------



## Vonn

Wish--YAY YAY YAY. Best news ever!! I am beyond happy for you! &#10084;&#65039;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#65039;&#128118;&#128118;&#10084;&#65039;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#65039; Absolutely can't wait to know what you got going on in there...my guess is twins! WooHoo!

Terri & Taurus--Happy birthday! &#127874;&#127881;&#128144;

Spud--safe travels to you all! Sounds like a great time to head out. 

Shamelet--welcome and good luck. I read the entire thread before my first post, too, but that was like 3 years ago! Ttc is such a roller coaster and can get so drawn out, I wouldn't wait too long to use your frozen eggs (if money isn't an issue). That's exactly why you froze them. Why would you do a round of fresh IVF instead of fertilizing some of your frozen eggs?

AFM--have all day birth class tomorrow. Should be cool/fun/interesting. Today, I passed my glucose challenge test (no gestational diabetes). I'm happy about that.


----------



## shamlet96

Terri and Taurus -- happy birthday!!

Spud - safe travels.

Vonn - good question, my SO asks me that all the time. The main reason is that I'm hoping to save those eggs for a second child, and thinking I would try one IVF cycle now, while I'm still in my late 30s and maybe can get a PGS normal embryo. But that may be wishful thinking and I should thaw all the eggs out now and see how it plays out. I have no idea if I have any natural fertility so I do want to give that a brief try, maybe three months. Congrats on no GD! I'm pretty sure I'll get it since both my parents are diabetic.


----------



## terripeachy

Best birthday news ever!! Congrats Wish!! I meant to tell you that those lines are so strong, but I forgot. Now that you have pregnancy brain I have it too!! I hope you can still have fun in NOLA even if you aren't drinking. You can do that announcement photo with 3 (or 4) people in the pic. Priceless!! I'm so so excited. 

Spud-safe travels!!

Taurus-happy birthday, again!! What did you do?

Vonn-nice job passing the GD test. Yeah!

My birthday station was great. I had three makeup bags( I only have enough makeup for one bag, but I needed it), some gift cards, regular cards and we went to the Os game and met up with friends. We had two rain delays but they won so i was really happy. Tonight I'm going to a military ball with my dad and I have a formal gown. I'm tired but super pumped to hang with my pops. He's always here around my husband and my birthday, so it makes it extra special even if he doesn't say 'happy birthday.' ugh. Hee hee. 

Thank you all for the well wishes. Even though I'm not in the mom club with you guys you always make me feel so loved and appreciated. Hmm. Now I have pregnancy emotions like you guys too. I'm a part of the group for real! 785 pages worth! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-ps. I hope you stay on this board to talk about everything. Don't leave and go to the monthly forums. I mean, you can go there but copy your posts here so I can follow. Love ya!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Omg.....congrats Wish.....what wonderful news.....xx

Not much Peachy.....cleaned the house lol

Mother in law babysat last night so we went and had a nice dinner with friends.


----------



## Alleke

Wish, congratulations! :yipee:

As usual, I'm lurking, but I need to share... I finally got the insurance issue solved, so I'm covered and ready to go! :happydance: I made an appt with DH "for contributions" in two weeks.


----------



## Rainshiny

Terri- how was the ball? That sounds so sweet!

Shamlet- if all your levels are good, maybe you'd get pregnant naturally or with little intervention the first time and save a bundle! 6 mo is the standard, but it makes sense if want to get things going faster! Good luck!!!

Alleke- hooray that insurance came through!! When would you cycle?

Taurus- glad you got to go out!! How was it? I went dancing w a friend to kick off my birthday week.

I don't know if my sil will thaw... I think she's the type who either turns on her charm or not.

Vonn- any houses yet?

Lulu and ask- how r u??

Today is two years since I got my first bfp!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi all! Back from NOLA, had so much fun as usual. A little odd not drinking but we weren't with big drinkers anyway so that made it easier. I was getting antsy to cone home and test again though! lol I did and it's still positive and darker - phew!!

Alleke - wooo!! Congrats!! Get yer BD on!! :sex:

Terri - yes, how was the ball?

Rain - happy bfp anniversary!!


----------



## mikihope

Vonn- Congratulations on passing the GD test! How was the birth class?

Terri- Wow, your birthday station sounded so great, lucky you! And the ball sounded wonderful too I hope you had a ball!

Alleke- Great that you can start now! I hope you get your BFP soon!

Rain- Wow, 2 years! Happy anniversary!

Wish- Its great that its darker. Stick, embie(s?), stick!

AFM- Im still struggling with the nausea, even though the unisom/B6 seems to be helping. I dont throw up, but I hate the feeling of constant queasiness. I still eat a ton, as I always do, but nothing sounds good. I just have to eat it to find out. DH has been cooking and buying food when he has no time to cook. He is still doing everything around the house, hes an angel! Its all I can do to keep up with work. My boss has to present our poster at a conference next week, and I am far from finished with it. I get nauseated when working on the computer, so I have to keep taking breaks. Oh, and I am selling my condo back in Singapore, so Ive had to deal with that long distance sale too. Tomorrow is my second scan, and I almost havent had the chance to be nervous!


----------



## TTC74

Miki- has the constant, overwhelming exhaustion hit yet? 

Wish - are they doing another beta? If so, when? When will your first scan be? 

Vonn - getting close! Eek! 

AFM - DH and I are going to have a discussion about trying for a sibling for our little rainbow. He has legitimate concerns about genetic issues and the financial pressure it would add to our family. Having said that, neither of us would mind expanding our family to four. Obviously, this is SUPER time sensitive. So, I suspect this discussion will take place this week and we will reach some sort of decision.


----------



## terripeachy

Here is a picture of me and my dad from the ball.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3054.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Lee37

WISH-OMG!!!!!!!!!!! Im so happy for you!! YAY!!!! :cloud9::happydance:
Congrats my friend, you deserve this so much:hugs: I have been thinking about you. Had such a good feeling about this time. 

Terri - Great pic! You two look amazing :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi all! Back from Nola - had so much fun!! I simply just love it there. 

Miki - so glad your husband is carrying everything. What a saint!! 

Vonn - congrats on passing the test! What's next? How was the class?

Terri - you and your Dad looked amazing!!! Was it fun? That's awesome that he could take you both. Do your sisters get jealous? Heehee! Oh and I'm not going anywhere! :friends:

Lee!! Thanks for the well wishes and positive thoughts!! How's your little one doing?

So I had my first beta today (was supposed to be yesterday, but Nola): 845
Holy. Crap. 
I go back on Thurs, hoping for (gulp) doubling!! 
I'm pretty easily wiped out now but taking advantage of the times I have energy to get things done around the house. I get a little nausea or more like an icky bubbly stomach every now and then. I have to go stock up on healthy small snacks I can pick at. 
Small headaches every now and then too, but daily. 
This is craaaaaazyyyyyyyy


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi Lee!!!!

Terri- I love the pic!!!! you are so gorgeous and your dad looks like a sweetheart. Anything else planned his week?

Miki- I'm sorry it sounds like a lot to manage for you! Hope the nausea let's up soon.

Wish- ok, holy guacamole, sister!!! Aren't you about 16dpo ish? When is your scan?


----------



## MsRipple

Terri - you both look amazing!

Wish - Wow! Ummmm..........twins? Perhaps? Or just a really great number ;)

Miki- maybe ask your doctor about other meds? I've had friends who had good experiences with Zoloft and have read on various board that diciglas (sp?) has been a lifesaver for some.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yup - 16dpo
I go back on Thurs for another beta and then next Thursday for the last one. Then the first scan will be at 7 weeks.


----------



## TTC74

Wish - Didn't you only implant one embie?


----------



## Wish2BMom

nope - we transferred 2 this time


----------



## TTC74

Wish --- oooooh! I bet you're growing twins inside that belly! Can't wait to find out!


----------



## terripeachy

Wow Wish-845 is ridonkulous, but I love it. Now I wonder if it's because you had two embies or that thyroid medicine that you took. Eek. That reminds me that I was supposed to go in for blood work. I'll do it tomorrow morning because I'm going to a late breakfast. I'm so excited for your upcoming scans. How was the trip? Did you tell your friends?

Thanks everyone. The ball was a lot of fun. My dad hadn't seen some of his friends in 20-30 years because they are all over the country but many had great stories to share. Our bday week is over and now we are just catching up on things that went by the wayside the past few weeks. 

Ttc-any update on your brother? Did you go see him? You kind of dropped that info and never updated. How is your family doing as a result?

Miki-when is your next scan?

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## TTC74

Thanks for asking Terri. I'm going to visit Thursday. My understanding is that he's not well at all. sometimes he gets so confused as to what is going on that they have to assure him that he's not crazy - just sick. He actually forgets that he is sick and dying. So, they think it has gone to his brain. :cry:

Our mom just left to go stay with him and his wife until he passes so that she can shop and whatnot without worrying about leaving him alone.


----------



## mikihope

That's an incredible beta number, Wish! I'm so happy for you! Twins? So exciting! Yeah, DH is a saint. He also cleans the litter box of our two cats. Wish I weren't a lump around the house, but it's been so tough. It sounds like you are already getting the nausea and exhaustion too. Poor thing, I hope it remains at manageable levels.

TTC- I'm so sorry about your brother. I hope that his suffering is kept to a minimum. It must be so difficult for you and your family, I can't imagine what you're going through :hugs:
About the exhaustion, thanks for asking, because it has been crazy bad! At the 4 week mark, I was basically incapacitated by exhaustion at work. But now I seem to be more used to it!

Rain- Thanks, I hope the nausea lets up too. I am so not used to this. I 
normally don't get motion sick and I am super greedy and everything always looks delicious to me. This is so hard for me to get used to.

MsR- Thanks for the suggestions. I haven't heard about Zoloft, but the RE suggested Digeclis (sp? I can't spell it too!). I think the Unisom is helping for now. I think I'm more bothered by the nausea than I should be, because I'm simply not used to being queasy, and I'm afraid of the sensation. Also, I work in the lab, and I have to constantly move around and concentrate on stuff that I'm handling. I also have to focus on microscopes and computer screens. All this just makes me more nauseated! I do think I'm getting more used to it, though. And my boss is very understanding, so that helps!

Terri- That is a lovely photo of you and your dad! It's so sweet, and both of you look gorgeous! I'm glad you had fun. Oh, I had my scan today!

I saw my gummy bear on the screen, and I laughed so hard when I saw the little nubby arms. So cute! :cloud9: DH was delighted too. Gummy was measuring 9 weeks (I'm 8 weeks and 5 days, so yay!) and the heartbeat was 172 bpm. I'm so glad the scan went well, now I can "enjoy" my nausea :happydance:


----------



## Vonn

Wish--that number looks like double trouble to me!! Can't wait for the second beta and esp the scan. Glad NOLA was fun. What was your favorite thing that you did this time? What part of town did you stay in?

Terri--love the pic! You look beautiful, that dress is perfect. And your dad, so dashing. What a lovely evening for you both. I've never heard of a birthday station before; it sounds fabulous because it implies multiple birthday goodies!

Miki--yay for the great scan! 

TTC--I hope the conversation goes well. Thinking of your family and esp your brother...so sad. 

Rain--I love that you know the anniversary of your bfp!

Lee--what's Lily up to?

AFM--biggest news for me is that my sister is pregnant! They transferred one embryo (only ended up with 2) & she had her second beta today, with good doubling results. I am so happy and relieved.

We've put offers on two houses so far and lost out on both. The market is so tight. Everything seems to go for like $10,000 over asking, or more. When we look at houses that are $10,000 less so that we can overbid, they are just crap houses. We are starting to look into renting for the short term. The rental market is super tight also, but at least there's not the pressure of a long term commitment.


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - Yay for your sister! The housing market situation stinks. Hope you find something.


----------



## Taurus8484

Oh how pretty you are Peachy!!!

Wish...mine with James was 771 at 16pdo so on the high side but Im guessing there are 2 in there.

My oldest turns 4 tomorrow.....have no idea where that 4 years went lol


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm wondering about twins too, but could have just been an early implanter. I had a strong dizzy spell the night of transfer but that would be impossible, right?? Anyway - best thing in nola this time - 2 things. Segway tour and there was a musicfest going on called the Bayou Boogaloo. It was so fun, even though we just walked around. Oh and we saw John Boutte again and I bought these awesome pieces of art. Tough to nail down which I loved most!! <3

Miki - congrats on the awesome scan!! I'm thinking girl for you!! Are you going to find out gender or wait?

Taurus - whew, thanks for that! We'll see. Though I told DH that a high number could mean twins and he went into 'freaking out about money' mode. :(

TTC - gosh I'm sorry about your brother. That sounds awful to watch him go through. I'm sure he'll find so much comfort in your visiting when you get there. I hope you do too. Hug him tight. :hugs:

Terri - we didn't tell friends but it was clearly obvious. I had told my bestie that I will have just gone through another procedure and couldn't drink so she knows something is up. And her husband found a wine bar for me and I didn't have any. Which is SO not like me. But they were respectful and didn't ask any questions!

Vonn - omg congrats to your sister!! Finally!! And the cousins, is all goes well for her, will be so close in age!!
That stinks about the houses but I'm not surprised. From what I understand, it's nuts out there!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Vonn I never answered your Nola questions - The Saint hotel is right on Canal, closer to Rampart, the top border of the FQ. It was perfect and super cool inside. Had a saint/sinner theme. And we did a Segway tour that was fun and went to this free, huge music fest called the Bayou Boogaloo. It was awesome!

So 2nd beta was...2282!!! I believe Rain said it best with 'holy guacamole!!' Progesterone is at 25 so that's fine. Next test is next Thurs. first scan will be in about 2-2.5 weeks. Then we'll finally get to see if we're growing 1 or 2. 
I'm in shock and not feeling as connected as I'd like or expect. Is this normal?? I guess being LTTTC, I'm just expecting things to go wrong. So I feel like I'm talking about someone else when I'm giving these positive updates.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Omg I'm an idiot. I did already respond about Nola!! I thought I had. Oh well, double dose :)


----------



## mikihope

Wow, Wish, that is a super high Beta!! Congratulations! Maybe its shock, and the reality hasnt sunk in? Its ok, we can be super excited for you! Are you thinking it could be twins? Funny you should mention girl for me, because DH said two days ago that he hoped for a girl for me. He said that he felt I could bring up a girl to be sweet and wonderful like me, haha. I told him a boy could be sweet too. So he agreed that any gender would be a blessing!

Happy birthday to your eldest, Taurus!

And congrats to your sister, Vonn!

I just got an invite to go to a friends house for a small gathering of a bunch of friends. Normally Id be happy, but I was stressed out as I cant imagine socializing these days due to feeling so crappy and nauseated and exhausted. Luckily we managed to push the date to a month from now, where Ill be (if all goes well) already done with the 1st trimester. Id have to let them know Im pregnant because it would be completely out of character for me not to drink!

We dont socialize as much since we moved from Singapore to California over 2 years ago. Back in Singapore, we would be with friends at a pub at least once a week, plus gatherings for beer/BBQ/sports very often. And we used to go for sporting events and concerts. Plus my family and relatives are in Singapore, so I would have tons of family commitments and gatherings. Here, its mostly just DH and me. We both have long commutes and he works on the weekends (which sucks, but hes still looking for another job), and so we dont get to do the things that we used to do. Im actually kind of glad were way more mellow now, it seems to be a good time for that, now that Im finally pregnant!


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - I'm thinking about you and your family x x 

Wish - oh yay so many congratulations. I really hope you have twins he he. At 17dpo my hcg was 880. I never tested my hcg again after that.

Miki - im waving from singapore. what's your favourites thing to do here? We've had 3 nights already and have 5 more. I've been here before and we've done a few things. Though I've never been to sentosa so we are going there tomorrow. My husband's cousin lives here.

Vonn - I'm super stoked for your sister too. It will be so nice for your kids to be close in age.


----------



## Vonn

Wish--great increase on the beta!! Have the nurses said anything about how high those numbers have been when they've called you? NOLA sounds like it was a blast, you did lots of fun stuff. I think it's natural to be cautious and sort of feeling like something just might go wrong at any moment. I know I've mentioned this before (probably multiple times...sorry for being the repetitive bore!), but the therapist who runs the support group I used to go to calls it reproductive trauma. It just clicked for me, hearing that the first time. That idea just made sense. I will say that I fully expected to feel that way all throughout my pregnancy, but I've been pleased and surprised to have been able to relax and not constantly expect something to go wrong. I hope the same for you!

Miki--what brought you and DH from Singapore to Cali? 

AFM--thanks for all the well wishes about my sister. It would/will be awesome for there to be cousins close in age since there's a decent chance we only end up with one. It's kind of ironic we may/will have our firsts so close together given that my sister and I are 7 yrs apart. I'm older, but she's been married 10 yrs, while I've only been married 3.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Miki - thank you! Yes, shock and YES, Vonn - I agree with the 'trauma' assessment as well. Totally and completely. 

And yes, the first nurse to call with the 845, after I went 'woah...' goes, "yes, that's on the high side but it doesn't point to multiples entirely...and your OTD was really yesterday so you're a day later...oh, but even if it was half yesterday...Well, don't fret about twins just yet. Can't tell until the ultrasound!"
All of my home office nurses are giggling at me and said they'd babysit (I told them to keep it up or they'd be helping to). 
And the nurse that called with the 2282 said 'it may not be multiples but...well, you get what you get and you don't get upset!' 
So sounds like there is validity to the high #=multiples, but they've all also said not to think about it til the u/s. 
my blood nurse said to just not encourage education with both of them! Lol just send them to Tech schools. She kills me!


----------



## mikihope

Wish, it's all so exciting, I'm so encouraged by your super strong betas... I can't wait for your ultrasound!

Spud- Wow, you're in Singapore! Interesting that you have a relative living there. Well, my favorite thing to do there is typical of the locals -- EATING! I highly recommend eating the food in the hawker centres. I like the East Coast Lagoon food centre by the beach. I used to do a lot of road cycling near the East Coast and Changi beaches. Maybe you all could rent bikes at East Coast Park and cycle on the bike paths by the beach. I do think the zoo is worth visiting. It's in a tropical/foresty setting, and the animals are housed in large and open areas. My sister is a vet there, and she says that the monkeys actually leave their islands when visitors are not around and roam the zoo. And the local wild monkeys in the surrounding area actually choose to go in to the exhibits to join the zoo monkeys! The night safari is quite interesting, I think. My gripe about Singapore is that it's sooo hot during the day. So doing things at night is good. Oh yes, there is a little stretch of beach on Sentosa that has a couple of bars on the beach. DH and I used to like to go there to have dinner and drinks. I hope you're enjoying your stay in Singapore... what do you enjoy doing there?

Vonn- It's so cool that you and your sister would have kids close in age! I am close to my sister, and it is a regret of mine that I had to leave her and her kids back in Singapore. I actually lived in the Bay Area back in the 90s, when I came here for college. I fell in love with Berkeley and San Francisco and the surrounding areas. But I went back to Singapore to see if I could stomach living back in my home country, because my family was there. I met DH (who's from Mauritius) while I was back in Singapore. Both of us couldn't imagine living the rest of our lives there, so I applied for and got a job here. Two months later, we had brought our belongings and our 2 cats over here with us. That's the long-winded explanation! We're deliriously happy to be here, even though we're sad we left our friends and my family behind.

I hope everyone is having a fabulous weekend!


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - you get what you get and you don't get upset - isla taught me that one and now I use that on her at dinner time ha ha. I'm really looking forward to your scan. 

Miki - dhs cousin married a Japanese man and they have a 4 year old through ivf. 3 years ago they had a job opportunity here but may be leaving at the end of the year.
The lagoon hawker stall is right up my alley. We went to la pau sat last night and I'm still stuffed. We used to enjoy staying at the changi village hotel and eating at the hawker stall there. We've been to palau ubin a few times too which is my favourite. We took the kids to the zoo already so I can't wait to tell them about the monkeys. It's a really good zoo.


----------



## Spudtastic

Miki - I've just googled the east coast lagoon hawker. Oh yum it looks amazing. Sunset beers there would be great.


----------



## mikihope

Oh, so it might be your last chance to eat in Singapore, Spud! Sunset beers and food at East Coast Lagoon should be great, I hope you enjoy that!

It's great that you're already familiar with where to eat nice hawker food. Lau Pa Sat (old market) is definitely a good place to go! They renovated it but kept its old look, so it's still nice and nostalgic when I go there. Changi village food rocks! I used to eat at the coffee shops with the cycling gang, we would cycle from East Coast Park to somewhere past the village, and stop there to eat on the way back. Oh yes, how could I forget Pulau Ubin, it's lovely and much like old Singapore. I hope they never try to modernize it, like they did to the rest of the island! I used to enjoy cycling there, you can bring your own bikes on the boat or rent over there. I bet your kids would love the monkey story. Monkeys are great fun, and they're one aspect of Singapore that I miss.


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats Wish! At this point I think I'd be thrilled to find out I was having twins...thrilled and terrified lol! I feel like it would be nature's way of saying, "since it took so long and you tried so hard, you get two for the price of one!" DH is hoping for twins but I'm just hoping to get and stay pregnant! So happy for you!

We are onto our 2nd IUI this cycle. My RE double my clomid dose from 50 to 100mg which I started today. We will do 2 more IUIs then move onto IVF most likely.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Wow, Singapore sounds so exotic and adventurous!! Have a great time, spud!! 

Ask - I am definitely thrilled and freaked about the prospect of twins! Good luck on this cycle!! I hope it's the one for you, esp with the increased clomid.


----------



## terripeachy

Ask-i hope the double clomid works for you this time around. Fxfx


----------



## MsRipple

Wish - amazing beta and doubling! So happy for you and can't wait to hear about your scan. How are you feeling?

Ask - best of luck this cycle! Does an increase in clomid usually attempt to produce more eggs?

AFM - had a pretty good (though hectic as we prepare for home renos) until I freaked myself out by shocking myself on our electric garden fence. Gave me a good shock, but didn't otherwise harm me (the power on those fences is designed to give a warning jolt but not to harm). However, I freaked out about possibility that somehow baby was hurt and I just could not tell (getting on the internet and reading case stories about fetal exposure to electric shock) was not the best idea - although I also read tons of stories in forums about pregnant women who shocked themselves on horse fences without issue. My husband knows a fair about electricity and current and felt strongly that baby could not have been harmed by this particular type of jolt and I later felt reassured that baby has been moving about just as usual since the shock. I debated calling my OB on the emergency number, but wasn't sure if this was a true emergency and just left a message with office.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks, ladies. Yes I think the increased clomid is in hopes to produce more follicles. I ovulate on my own but was still only ovulating 1 at a time on the 50mg.


----------



## TTC74

Good luck, Ask! 

Can't wait to see those twins, Wish! :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ohhh that sounds promising, Ask!! when is your IUI?

mrs - ouch!!! I'm glad it looks like everything will be fine with baby! I forget - did you find out the gender?

ttc - how's things with you? how was your visit with your brother?

afm - I'm feeling great! in that I'm feeling little things here and there that seem to be increasing. I hope i'm not just imagining it and I'll get bad news on Thurs. (sorry, still the trauma thing). But I actually had to take TWO naps yesterday and ate a bowl of cereal at 9:30pm b/c I was STARVING! I love it all. My boobs hurt, I'm bloated, I'm sleepy but not terribly so yet (except those naps - I was twitching HARD). Not queasy really at all. Yay! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-when is your u/s? I can't wait. 

MrsR-prrgnant women get shocked by horse fences enough for it to be a thing? Yikes! Glad you and baby are fine. 

Afm-tenant woes again. I want her and her four kids out! Her lease ends at the end of July but I want her out at the end of June. She's terrible. 

Ttc-hope you are doing as well as can be. Hugs.


----------



## TTC74

Thanks everyone. I saw my brother Thursday. He's not doing well, but he's still conscious. It's become a bit of a problem. He's so out of it that he wants to get out of bed and wander in the middle of the night. Unfortunately, he's not strong enough to walk unassisted. My sister in law is exhausted from caring for him around the clock. Hospice in his area is understaffed. So, they don't always have a nurse. His BP has dropped to 60/50. So, we think it will be any day, but we thought that last week, too. It's a mess.


----------



## mikihope

TTC- Im so sorry about your brother. What an ordeal for him and your family, just so mentally and physically draining. You sound so strong, I hope that you are coping ok. My thoughts are with you and your family. :hugs:

Good luck with this cycle, Ask!

Wish- Sounds like youre doing great! I really like how positive you sound. You deserve to be happy! Is your scan on Thursday?

MsR- Ouch, poor you! Im glad that youre doing ok, and that you are reassured by babys movements. Im sure your husband is right, and theres nothing to worry about. Its good you put in a call to the office, just to have more reassurance.

Terri- I hope you get that bad tenant out of your life soon!

AFM- Still feeling so ugh, unable to imagine what glow people are referring to when they talk about pregnant women. I imagine myself as a shuffling Quasimodo-like creature, so unattractive and just so uncomfortable. I can barely function. DH decided that were moving close to my work so I dont have to suffer through that horrendous almost 40 mile commute. This means that he will have to spend at least 1.5 hours commuting to his work! Were renting, so it wont be too difficult to find a place, but I feel really bad putting him in this situation.


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - that's a good solution to the current problem, but it stinks that DH will be so far away, though - is that ok for when baby comes? You won't be exhausted forever, it should only last the next few weeks, right?

terri - oh no! this isn't the same tenant you've had since last year, is it?? I thought you were rid of her awhile ago. Grrrr....people, can you just be responsible???

ttc - oh boy, that's such a tough situation. I'm so sorry, and sorry for your sister. My grandmother was pretty rough in her last days but she HAD hospice care and 5 kids to help take care of her at different hours of the day. I can't imagine doing all of that on your own 24/7. 

no scan until 1.5 weeks from now. Tomorrow is just my last bloods - they'll test the HCG again (though I know anywhere after 2k, the doubling isn't necessary, so I'm just hoping it's really high!), estrogen to see if I can come off of one of my doses, progesterone and thyroid (see if that is ok or if my Rx needs to be increased). I'm feeling really good today, just sore boobs really. Fell asleep at 8:30 last night! Not terribly hungry just yet. I want everything to be constant but I know it ebbs and flows.
Maybe i'll go for a walk today.


----------



## mikihope

I bet your HCG will be super duper high, Wish! Nice to hear that you're feeling mostly good. I have heard that it ebbs and flows too, but some lucky people do mostly feel great during their pregnancy. It would be nice if you're one of them! I hope you went for a walk. Luckily walking is good exercise, as it's the only exercise I'm managing to do these days!
Yeah, it's true, I might start to feel better in a few weeks... but we'd decided that we do want to move in that direction anyway. DH is still looking for a job that will be closer to our new place.

AFM- I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow. I went for my first prenatal appointment at the "regular hospital". I was so unprepared! There were all sorts of blood and urine tests. I did a one hour glucose test. And... I didn't know they would do a scan. So I got to see little gummy embie moving around and to hear that heartbeat again. Everything is supposedly ok, measurements are fine, but I forgot to ask what the heart rate was. Then the OB shocked me by saying that they don't do any more scans till around the 19th week!

I'm now trying to decide between the NIPT, and the package with first and second trimester tests (I guess they are not as accurate as the NIPT?) plus Nuchal scan. I am worried about choosing just NIPT, as I don't get another scan until the 19th week! If I go with the package, at least I get a scan at around 13 weeks. Argh :wacko:


----------



## TTC74

Miki - you'll decide which testing to do based on what's best for your family. I went with the NIPT. With my age, I wanted to feel pretty confident that there were no genetic issues. As a bonus, I found out baby was a girl super early! Also, I bet you'll be feeling better soon. For most women, the second trimester isn't bad at all. You suddenly feel better. You aren't so massive that you're miserable. So, you get to basque in the reality of your coming LO.


----------



## Rainshiny

Miki- I'm sorry u feel so yucky! Did u ask if there's anything else u can take? That's so sweet of dh to offer to move. Glad to hear gummy bear is doing fine (even tho she's tiring out her mama)!!! I did the old blood tests in two trimesters plus the nuchal scan and the genetic blood test- the kitchen sink!

Terri- didn't u have a tenant with vouchers for a while? Sorry it is such a pain.

Wish- glad u r doing well! Is DH hanging in there as u wait for the scan?

Ms R- glad u r ok after the shock scare. Do u have some names picked out? 

Ttc- your sister is a hero for helping so much. Thinking of your family.


----------



## TTC74

Wish - waiting for that beta!


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Rain and TTC! It's interesting to know what you did in your pregnancies. I am quite confused, as I am "old", but my donor was 29. I tried to choose NIPT plus Nuchal scan, but I was told it was not allowed. So I have to choose NIPT + 2nd trimester blood test, or 1st+2nd tri bloods+Nuchal scan. Even though NIPT seems to be very accurate, I'm leaning towards the second choice.

TTC- Thank you for the reassurance! I sure hope I get to enjoy my second trimester!

Rain- Hehe, yeah, DH is caring like that. I guess I reciprocate by being a very mellow and cheerful wife. I feel awful physically, but I don't suffer from mood swings and irritability, I'm generally cheerful and laid back as per usual. The doc asked me if I wanted a prescription for my nausea, but I declined, as I'd prefer not to take strong meds.

Wish- Hoping for that huge beta number for you!


----------



## MsRipple

TTC - thinking of you and the family. How are you feeling?

Miki- is it that your insurance won't let you do both or the provider? If it's just insurance, most NIPTs (which are insanely expensive) will agree beforehand to do a cash pay for about 250/350 dollars. I think they have arrangements with specific providers. I skipped insurance and ended up just paying $250 out of pocket with Panorama/Natera.


----------



## terripeachy

Rain-yeah, my tenant had a free ride until May 01 and she has subsidized rent until the end of her lease. She hasn't paid her 150 for may and June is 300. I've called the social worker. She's a hot mess.

I need some good juju tonight ladies. I have my first advisor event at a nearby cooking class. We're making Spanish tapas and I'm super excited and nervous. A lot of planning had gone into it so I hope I get a client or two. Wish me luck!!


----------



## mikihope

MsR- It's my provider that won't let me, unfortunately. Thanks for the advice, anyway. After asking around more, I found out that I will get a scan done at my appointment in 4 weeks time. So that's ok with me. I think I'll opt for the NIPT plus the 2nd trimester blood test, then.

Terri- Good juju to you! Here's hoping that you get a few clients tonight!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ohhhhh terri! I hope last night went well for you and you got a couple of clients! How's that all going? Are you slowly acquiring clients or is the well dry?

miki - I hope you feel better soon. You've had a heck of a first tri. 

rainy - anymore fun date nights coming up soon? how are the twins? they must be blossoming with personality now. 

msripple - I've literally wanted to write your name as 'ms' this whole time but thought it was wrong and you were 'mrs' - holy moly. I'm sorry! How are YOU feeling these days? enjoying the 2nd tri? close to the 3rd tri soon, right? 2 weeks?

afm - I didn't get the call on my beta until after 5 last night so my apologies for the delay. I was freaking out that it was so late but I guess they just had a lot of calls to make b/c everything is fine. If doubling stayed as is, we'd be looking for around 16k+ and I was at 23,675. I think since it would be 3 doubles + a day (in a week from the last beta, doubling every other day), we'd look for 24k, so that's right where we are! Still feeling really good - took a little midday nap yesterday (yay for working from home) but felt great the rest of the day. My back was killing me, but it's my mid-back and not lower like all of the googling says should be the early preg symptom. Oh well. Boobs are still sore, I imagine that will stick around for months. Otherwise, that's really it!


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish! Amazing doubling!! I don't think I got more than one beta so I didn't know my numbers. When do u start going to an OB? You will want a maternal fetal medicine specialist since you clearly have quintuplets. 

Yes they are so cute- they are playing with each other more and more- hiding and chasing and making each other giggle. Little girl is speaking in two word sentences and boy is not far behind. We r looking into more babysitting so we can have more time too. We r finding if we go out then we need more recovery time the next day or we stay exhausted and that's no fun! We also need help when returning from a trip. The going is ok but coming back unpacking getting ready for the week last Monday was tough. 

We have another wedding picnic for my sister this weekend so that should be fun. Oh, we just moved to one nap a day! Easier to schedule around and fewer nap struggles, hopefully. I'm just rambling and avoiding work now...can't wait to get outside/ 'ahhsigh' as boy says. 

One more cute thing to add- boy is obsessed with his sisters pink jelly sandals! Won't go anywhere without them. Too funny. They will be 1 1/2 in a few weeks.


----------



## Wish2BMom

squeeee! they sound so adorable!! I assume you've seen that video that was on AFHV with the twins that were babbling in their own language about their socks and were cracking each other up?

quints!! AH! hells no! mayyyyybe 2. I really have no idea, not that I would or should. Ultrasound with RE office scheduled for 6/15 - soooo farrr awayyyyy. I think maybe they'll release me after that if all looks good? I have no idea.

having more cramps today, love to feel them. :) And it's National Donut Day. I need to take advantage of this. I wonder how many Dunkins are in my radius I can hit up quickly...?


----------



## TTC74

What DPO would you be with that beta, wish?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I was 25dpo yesterday, or 20dp5dt


----------



## mikihope

Wow, amazingly beta number there, Wish!! Congratulations! I'm laughing at what Rain said about quintuplets :haha: I can't imagine that you only have a singleton in there... it's got to be twins!

Rain, your twins sound so adorable! Hmm.... now I'm wishing that I'm having twins :wacko: Ok, maybe not.

AFM- I think I'm finally feeling a bit better. I've had all sorts of weird and wonderful pregnancy symptoms since the 4 week mark (except the cramps, which started soon after transfer): all day nausea, shooting boob/uterus pains, dizziness, exhaustion, bloating, heartburn, cramps, etc. I've never thrown up, and I still eat a lot, but I just hate feeling so queasy and lacking in appetite. I normally have a humongous appetite and iron stomach, I eat everything that is on any menu of any culture, and I live to eat. So I feel like I'm missing a big piece of myself when I feel so queasy.

At work, I walk around with sour gummy bears and a peanut butter granola bar in one jacket pocket, and pieces of spicy beef jerky in the other. I have Tums and Tylenol in one pants pocket, and mints/lemon drops in the other. Well, it seems to me that I need all of those less and less each day now. Nausea is better and I don't really feel cramps these days. I'm feeling hopeful!

And I think that the terrible commute also makes things worse. So hopefully I'll feel much better after we move. Just realized we have to move in just over 2 week's time! Eek!


----------



## TTC74

Wow wish! Have you checked beta base with that number?! Looking forward to seeing that first ultrasound result. Thursday, right?


----------



## Rainshiny

Ttc, wish's scan is the 15th. A week from Thursday! Can you believe we have to wait that long??? &#128556;&#128541;&#128555;&#128539;


TTC74 said:


> Wow wish! Have you checked beta base with that number?! Looking forward to seeing that first ultrasound result. Thursday, right?


----------



## TTC74

OMG! That feels like forever! She must be SO eager to see those little babies! :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hahahaha I am very eager!! I can't believe they scheduled it so far away, I'll be 7+3. At least we are sure to see something then. 
What's the betabase? I've looked up a few things and plenty of women have had high betas and still only a singleton. We'll see!!
I had my first bad belly day yesterday. Not nauseous really, just gassy/bubbly and like a brick was stuck high in my stomach/diaphragm. Blegh. But I'll take it! Haven't been overly tired and my boobs are killing me. ;) 

Miki - glad things are slowly getting better for you!! That's a load of stuff to be carrying around in your pants pockets. :haha:


----------



## mikihope

Hehe, Rain, how true that WE have to wait so long for Wish's scan results. I kept logging on just to check her betas! Let's hope for the best news ever for Wish's scan!

Oh, I see you have posted at the same time, Wish! 7+3 does seem like a long time to wait. But it's almost here! Oh yes, I forgot about the ridiculous sore boobs. So uncomfortable! I wonder if your brick feeling is actually some sort of acid reflux. I had that after my cycling crash last year. Hehe, I look ridiculous with the full pockets. Go away, annoying nausea!


----------



## Spudtastic

Yes we have ages to wait until wish's scan. I was thinking the same thing. It's ages away. I keep checking in for it.

We are now in Devon, England. The kiddos flew really well but now they have terrible jet lag. Seren is grumpy and just wants to sleep but Isla is loving being with her grandparents. It was so cute. She was so excited to see them.
It's 3am and I'm wide awake.

I'm just loving the berry season yum yum.


----------



## mikihope

Spud, how lovely that your kids are spending time with their grandparents, and that Isla was so excited to see them! 

I have a long gripe about my mom, I hope you all don&#8217;t mind me unloading here. DH is the only person I get to talk to about her, as my sister is completely oblivious to my mom&#8217;s issues. My mom is all about appearances, and she makes sure she looks good to everyone. My sister is taken in by my mom&#8217;s façade, so I can&#8217;t confide in her.

So I finally told my mom I&#8217;m pregnant. I&#8217;ve been dreading this day for a while. She was completely unable to sound happy after I told her I was pregnant with donor egg IVF. She was silent and did not congratulate me. When she spoke, she sounded upset and asked me if I thought it through. She kept asking me why I couldn&#8217;t use my own eggs (I&#8217;m 45). All she could think about was that this child would not be related to her. When I told her that DH was happy, she said, &#8220;Of course, it&#8217;s easy for him.&#8221; Now, DH is open minded and he was all for adoption, so it had nothing to do with biological ties for him. I told her that my happiness was imperative to him, and that he was happy because I was too. She is ashamed of him, because he is from a &#8220;humble background&#8221; (in her eyes). She doesn&#8217;t care that after a string of horrible abusive men in my life, I finally have married a wonderful man who is beyond caring towards me. We click so well, we&#8217;re both crazy about each other, every day is full of laughter and happiness. It gets better each day, and we&#8217;ve been together for over 10 years.

Before we ended the conversation, my mom told me there was no need to spread the word I was pregnant. It is so obvious that she doesn&#8217;t want her friends to know, as DH isn&#8217;t a famous/rich guy that she can parade around. She is ashamed of him and me. I&#8217;ve never seen any happiness from her about things that make me happy. She&#8217;s only happy when I do stuff that she can boast to her friends and family about. She just wanted me to have a trophy husband with trophy kids. I&#8217;m so sad that my own mother isn&#8217;t able to be close to me, and that she has never supported me but instead made me feel like there was something wrong with me. 

Well, I don&#8217;t really need my mom to be involved in my life. At least DH is very involved in the pregnancy.He&#8217;s insisted on coming with me to almost all of my testing and scans, and he was sad when we were released from the clinic. He said that we&#8217;d gotten to know the staff and become close to them, and it was sad to leave. DH is the best!

I have been depressed today, though. Even though I expected my mom's reaction, a little part deep inside me was hoping that she'd surprise me and at least sound happy for me.

Sorry for the long and depressing post, I don&#8217;t want to bring the tone of this thread down. I am generally a happy person, but I feel down whenever I talk to my mom. I hope everyone has been having a great weekend!


----------



## TTC74

Wish - the beta base is a website that tracks betas singleton vs twin vs triplet pregnancies. https://www.betabase.info/

Miki - how horrible for you! I'm so sorry your mom reacted that way. It sounds like you knew to expect it, but still I'm sure it was crushing that she was so unsupportive about you and dh's baby - her grandchild. It's insane that people have such antiquated idea about biological ties. You are carrying this baby. Many people don't even have that connection to their child. It doesn't make it any less their child. :hugs:


----------



## Alleke

Miki, I'm sorry that your mom reacted that way. I hope you can let her be her and you be you. It's not your job to fix whatever is going on with her, and kudos to you for making your life what it is in spite of that influence in your upbringing.

I love hearing about all of the symptoms! I hope to be having some of my own soon. I had a check-up last week, and the gyno was impressed by my right ovary, which makes me optimistic. The TWW is now beginning...my first one ever! I'll actually O tomorrow, but we are swaying girl with timing, so we BDed last night and this morning, as soon as my CM was looking good. We shall see.


----------



## Wish2BMom

spud! so happy when you come on to say hi! I'm glad you all made it over to England safely and soundly. Now stay put and don't go to London, please. It's sickening what is happening right now. 
Ugh, I'm with Serene, I HATE jetlag!! makes me grumpy too!! :haha:
How long are you there for?

good luck, alleke!! I hope you nail it this month! :thumbup:

miki - holy cow, I'm so sorry. This is supposed to be one of the happiest times of your life and all it takes is something/someone like that to bring you down. It does sound like you know how to handle her, but I'm sure it was still shocking to hear all of those things. Please do not let her spoil this beautiful time for you and DH. She's the one with the problems, clearly. I like how Alleke said it - you be you and let her be her, and you don't have to interact very often. In fact, i'd be nervous about having her around the baby, honestly. Is she going to give it a complex about not being biologically related to her? or you? That's some dangerous waters there...

TTC - um. I went on there. Holy cow. I def beat the highest betas on the singletons and just about beat the betas on the twins. Dear god...

I'd think I'd be whacked with some serious symptoms, though, and I'm not yet. I had my first icky belly this Saturday but Sunday was much better. Took a little catnap yesterday and while DH was making dinner, I NEEDED a snack or I was going to get icky belly back. So I had a few cheese & crackers and that tided me over. I'm definitely eating more and I haven't gained a pound - that's fun!! hahaha

Speaking of - haven't had breakfast yet and my stomach is growling!!

terri - what's going on with the tenants? you kicking them out?


----------



## Rainshiny

Miki- that's so devastating that your mom was so unsupportive... I agree that u probably can't do much to convince her. Just need to manage your expectations of her...sigh. It may be the case that she surprises you and comes around even a little over time. It takes a while for something that big and probably out of her realm of experience to sink in. It took my mom about ten years to fully accept I'm gay (she is more socially conservative and cares about moral appearances in a way I guess). Now she acts totally normal even if she doesn't agree on the inside. Draw your boundaries where you feel comfortable. You and your family are the priority right now, more than ever! Still sucks tho. I'm so glad you are feeling less nausea anyway!!

Wish- my nausea was on and off at the beginning of week six but settled in around the end of the week...hope u r one of the lucky ones who sails through. 

And of course my lamenting the wait until your scan is parlty tongue in cheek because I imagine you and DH are anticipating it the most.

That's awesome alleke!! Do u have any tww distraction plans?

Hi Spud!!!!

We got a potty this weekend! Don't know if it will get much action for a while, but for now it's a good conversation piece.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahaha conversation piece - that's awesome!

yeah, I say I'm not feeling {insert symptom here} and it usually sneaks up on me. But the newest one might be queasy - I just had lunch and I'm not feeling really well. Soup and a protein shake too, so nothing crazy. Here's where the fun starts!


----------



## TTC74

Wish - Agreed. We are only teasing about the ultrasound wait as a conversation piece. Feel free to chime in. :winkwink:

You may get lucky. I had some queasiness early on but it was never full blown morning sickness. In fact, I can now say that in three pregnancies, I've vomited twice in each pregnancy- and in each case it was later in pregnancy (second to third trimester). Weird but true.


----------



## mikihope

Thank you all for your wonderful, kind words! I love you all, you made my day :cloud9: Sorry I dragged the mood down, this thread is so lively and funny, I love reading it! Conversation piece hehe.

TTC- Thank you for understanding. I guess it was crushing after the fact, but it was like I didnt mind while she was talking to me. I know how she is, but it still hurts somehow. I tell myself that I dont care what she thinks, but I guess I must care. 

Alleke- Thank you for your wise words. That is exactly what I do these days, let her be her. I used to argue with her when I was younger, but one day I just let go. I had to work really hard to fix the damage that was done in my childhood, but Im happy to say that I have moved past it all and I know my life will be good.

Wish- Yes, thank you, that is exactly it. She has this way of taking away the joy in the happiest times of my life. She doesnt think much of DH either, because of his humble family background and his ethnicity. Shes not really racist, shes just very shallow and worries about what others think of her. Well, shes a narcissist. It took me most of my adult life to finally figure this out. Youre right, we are nervous about having her around the baby. Im sure shell act like the best grandmother ever when people are around, but when alone Ugh. Anyway, I like hearing about your symptoms. Sounds like things are going well!

Rain- Thanks, Rain. Its sweet of you to hope that my mom will come around, but Im sure she wont. She really doesnt care about my happiness. When I was a kid, she used to tell me that I was cold hearted and selfish, and I was lucky that my family didnt disown me. I thought I was a bad child, but now I look back and realize my only crime was that I had my own ideas and opinions. As I mentioned, shes a narcissist, and she tramples on all my boundaries. Luckily she cares so much about what people think of her that she is actually rather charming. But it makes me ill to see how fake she is. Anyway, she is who she is. I disappointed myself by secretly hoping for more. Im sorry that your mom took so long to accept that youre gay. I hope that your happiness is important to her, and that shes happy for you now even though she is worried about moral appearances.

Today was my last PIO shot! Ive been super lucky, no bruises or lumps or aches. I still have those twice a day suppositories to deal with, though. Boo!


----------



## Alleke

Rainshiny said:


> That's awesome alleke!! Do u have any tww distraction plans?

Hmm... I hope to be tough, or at least pretend that I am. On that note, I already have symptoms. :dohh: 

I will be misbehaving this week, and that only leaves one week for me to overthink. Any pregnancy books, videos, etc. you would recommend?


----------



## TTC74

Alleke - gl! There are several great pregnancy apps! When you're ready, I'll give you a list! 

Miki - you must be incredibly strong. I have mom issues too. Mom lives with me but has significant mental health issues and she often says things that really upset me. I try to let it go, but it can be really difficult. For example, she has been living with me for almost 2 years and is still not contributing to the household. I'm going to discuss that with her but with my brother dying, it's just not a good time. She is going to flip out, though. So, I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm so sad for you ladies that have the Mom stuff. The one person in life you're supposed to be able to depend on and she's letting you down. 
Miki - sounds like you had a really rough and unfair childhood. :hugs: I'm so glad you've found happiness now. I hope you continue to rise above and enjoy your life with your new family.

TTC - that is rough - a tough conversation to begin with, but let alone the timing of it all right now. Good luck to you when the time comes.

alleke - how are you misbehaving? you mean by googling symptoms and such? I actually recommend NOT reading pregnancy materials right now, I feel like that drags on the time even more!! :haha:

re: my scan - I cannot wait either. I have to find ways to pass the time as well! DH left for a business trip this morning and returns Thurs night so that takes me to 1 week from scan day. I'm going to trivia night with friends that night too. And we have a kids bday party this Sunday but that's really all I have to distract me for now! GAH!


----------



## Alleke

My misbehavior centers around wine. Until my bloodstream could be important, I plan to enjoy myself. After that, I'll abstain until testing. Since summer break just started, I've been enjoying the weather and freedom. I've been taking a class, and I think I'm going to start another. Also, I read a novel and plan to go on a quick getaway with a friend. There are tons of options, so I'm happy. I won't get impatient until after my wine week.


----------



## mikihope

TTC- Thanks for your kind words. You must be so strong too, having to deal with your difficult mom, together with the difficulty of your brothers situation :hugs: I hope that your discussion goes better than you anticipate. I think youll be relieved after you talk to your mom, even if she does flip out.

Wish- Thank you so much :hugs: I was lucky that my dad is a super wonderful person and father. I also somehow grew up really positive (helped me overlook all the crap my mom put me through), loving life/people/animals/nature, and with a huge capacity to be silly and laugh. So my childhood seemed kind of great to me, except for the times I ran away from the house when I couldnt deal with my mom. Nobody in my family knows how badly my mom treated me as a kid, shes good at pretending in front of people. I had a truly difficult time as an adult, when I chose one abusive partner after another. But I made it through, fixed myself, and life is great! I also have my mom to thank for helping me see that DH and I would love any child that we raised, whether he/she was our bio child or not. I saw how unable my mom was to truly bond with me, and it helped me see that genetics is not everything. 
Argh! I thought that your scan was THIS Thursday! I was getting so excited, and now I have more than a week to wait! Hehe.

Alleke- Oh, you have symptoms already? I hope thats a good sign! It does sound like you do have tons of fun options to pass the TWW, hopefully it will go by fast for you!

AFM- Im wishing my symptoms would get easier to deal with! Im lying here with a throbbing headache. The nausea came back with a vengeance, and the exhaustion never left. I havent been able to start packing, and we move in less than 2 weeks. Panic!


----------



## TTC74

I hate to bring the mood down, but my brother passed last night. I'm doing as well as you might expect - not well but have been trying to brace for this. 

Bfn today at 9 DPO. I'll give it 2 more days before I call it. The truth is I'm much more laid back about TTC now that I have a rainbow baby. If she gets a sibling, great! If not . . . Well, at least we were graced with her.


----------



## Rainshiny

TTC- So sorry for the loss of your brother. my thoughts are with your family...

And I hope you get some double lines soon.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh I'm so sorry, TTC. I hope you and your family are able to find comfort in his being at peace now. Big hugs to you, as I know it's tough no matter what. :hugs:
I hope you see your next BFP soon too.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm sorry to hear about your brother, TTC. Even if you brace for it, there's nothing like the real thing. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## mikihope

Im so sorry for the loss of your brother, TTC. You and your family are in my thoughts. Do remember to be kind to yourself, and take care :hugs:

Even though youre ok with either scenario, I really hope that you get a BFP soon!


----------



## TTC74

I have this weird desire for a BFP this month just because my brother's soul will have departed about the time that the baby was being grown. I know it's weird. At any rate, I tested today at 10 dpo and thought - well I'm out. Then, I looked at my chart from Bella's pregnancy and remembered I didn't get that bfp until 11 dpo. So, I guess I'll just be patient and see what happens. And, of course, I'll remember, it's all God's plan.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - I'm really sorry for your loss. X x x x x x x


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's a lovely thought, TTC. Especially if it turned out to be a boy!
I think that's similar to what happened with Lanfear, right? Didn't her father or stepfather pass right before she got her BFP? i love those stories...<3


----------



## TTC74

That really would be incredible. I've never wanted a boy and have never gotten one. After Bella was born, it occurred to me that I wouldn't mind one. So, a bfp with a little boy in the near future really would be incredible.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I hope this is all good stuff to feel like I ran a 10k every morning? Achy and sore in different spots. Still not queasy but afternoons seem the 'worst' so far, like things take a bit to get rolling in the morning and then all afternoon I'm starved, full, cranky, tired, unsettled. 
It could be my hatred for my job too...:haha:


----------



## Alleke

TTC, I wish you and your loved ones feel peace and comfort from memories and knowing that your brother is no longer suffering.

afm, not much to tell. 3 dpo. Still having "symptoms". Have decided that my body will be a temple starting from 7 dpo to af/bfp.


----------



## mikihope

TTC, that's lovely. It would be wonderful if you got a bfp with a little boy, I hope you do!

Wish- I'm still new at this, but from what I've been told and what I've been experiencing, crazy tired is a strong symptom! I have felt achey and exhausted from early in my pregnancy, and my sister said she felt the same. Sorry that you hate your job, though. Hope things improve on that front!

Good luck, I hope you get your bfp, Alleke!

AFM- I was hoping that my symptoms were getting more bearable, but I've still been unable to do much when I'm at home. The nausea and exhaustion are just so hard to deal with. I asked the OB if my Thalassemia (which gives me mild anemia) made things worse for me, but he laughed and said that it's normal to feel really horribly exhausted. I hope so! But I feel terrible that we have to move next Monday and I basically can't pack much. DH keeps telling me that he will do the packing and cleaning (he doesn't want me to touch the household chemicals), but we've always been a team, and it makes me feel bad I can't do more.

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha miki - CRANKY, tired. Though I haven't really been tired. I'm still functioning normally. Come around 8:30/9pm, though, and I'm lights out, where I would normally last until maybe 10. So not a huge difference.
Symptoms were light yesterday, I"m wondering if that can be attributed to the 3mi hike/walk I took. I was starved in the morning and ended up having 3 breakfasts between 5-11am, but then things evened out for the rest of the day. No naps, no nausea and no more crazy hunger after dinner. :shrug:
I'm going to be a basketcase by this Thurs, though. I just want things to be ok, no matter how many are in there.

miki - I'm sorry you're still having a rough go of it. What week are you now? 2nd tri yet or is that still days away?


----------



## terripeachy

Miki- I hope your move goes well tomorrow and yes, you definitely need a ticker. When is your baby due? 

Vonn-how is the house buying coming along? 

Wish 2- I can't wait for Thursday!! Glad you're feeling pretty good. I've been tired a lot lately too. I'm living vicariously through you. :rofl:

Hope everyone else us doing well. Hugs.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA thanks for the physiological support, terri!! how's the tenant catapulting going?

vonn - where are youuuuuu?? i hope everything is going well!

miki - oooh yeah! ticker!

msripple - how are you doing?

heck, how's everyone doing?


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Oh, then cranky AND tired is a good sign! Thursday is almost, here, I hope you&#8217;re not feeling too anxious. I&#8217;m excited for your scan! Thursday will be my 12 week mark. I&#8217;m really hoping that things magically get better at that point!

Terri- Thanks, but the move is next Monday. We haven&#8217;t even started packing! I was given a due date of 28 December. I&#8217;m afraid to think so far ahead, that&#8217;s also why I&#8217;m afraid to put in a ticker!

Oh yes, MsR and Vonn, how are you both doing?

AFM- I&#8217;m just recovering from some sort of stomach bug. I had diarrhea and nausea, coupled with extreme dizziness and exhaustion, the entire weekend. I did some googling, and then I was convinced I could have listeria! That really scared me, but I guess it&#8217;s really rare. I took half the day off work today, the first time I&#8217;ve taken time off work since I&#8217;ve been pregnant. After a good rest, I think I&#8217;m feeling better. So, hopefully it was just some mild food thing.


----------



## Alleke

Ladies, I have a question. I'm an avid herbal tea drinker. I've been poking around the internet for a good list of herbs safe for pregnancy, but finding little bits and pieces on various sites, sometimes conflicting. I know there are pregnancy teas, and I have some, but I want to check my other favorite teas, as well. So, do you know of any good sources for this information? If I can't find one, I guess I'm stuck compiling my own. Thanks!


----------



## TTC74

Alleke said:


> Ladies, I have a question. I'm an avid herbal tea drinker. I've been poking around the internet for a good list of herbs safe for pregnancy, but finding little bits and pieces on various sites, sometimes conflicting. I know there are pregnancy teas, and I have some, but I want to check my other favorite teas, as well. So, do you know of any good sources for this information? If I can't find one, I guess I'm stuck compiling my own. Thanks!

I just found various lists of unsafe teas. I never did find a list of safe teas. My OB had an amazing book with all kinds of drugs and herbs and their effect if any on pregnancy. So, that's my suggestion. Call your OB with a list.


----------



## Wish2BMom

alleke - I hadn't ever looked but I should. I have piles of tea at home that I'd like to drink. I stick with mint for now but I have an apple chamomile, lemon ginger, and a few green teas. Let us know what you find!

miki - oh, you're exactly a month ahead of me! my due date will (hopefully) be 1/28, if it's a singleton. Ugh, i'm sorry you had such a rough weekend. That doesn't sound good at all. I'm glad you're on the mend.

man, so i'm at my client right now, which means I'm wearing work clothes. High-waisted pencil skirt, tight cami under a blouse. I feel like I'm about to POP! I am so uncomfortable right now. I am tired, I just want to go back to bed. Not happy to be here at all!! Counting down the hours until I can go back to the hotel, and then tomorrow when I can go home.


----------



## Rainshiny

I have huge news- my girl went peepee in the potty yesterday!!! I guess all that talking about it worked! Now I have no idea what to do cause it's so early I'm not prepared, lol. They'll be 18 mo next week. DS was intrigued, but no dice yet. If this means fewer diapers, it's life-changing.

Wish and Alleke- I think most of the on the shelf teas are safe (the uncaffeinated ones). Doesn't the fertility diet book or tcoyf book mention teas? I think so.

Yikes mikki that sounds like u felt miserable this weekend. Did u run it by your doc? There are so many pregnancy symptoms that they just say don't worry about them but might be good to check in.

Alleke- what are your symptoms? I forget, are u taking progesterone?

Wish- awwww maybe time to find some stretchy clothes, hon!! Hope your day goes by fast. What time is your scan Thursday?

Terri- I'm pooped also. Go figure!!!


----------



## mikihope

Rain- That is wonderful news! Now the potty is so much more than a conversation piece :haha: Thanks, I finally did run it by the doc via email, and talked to an advice nurse this morning. Both agreed that it did not sound like Listeria. I&#8217;m still worried, but at least that did help me quite a bit!

Wish- That&#8217;s so cool, we're one month apart exactly! I still wonder if you&#8217;re having twins&#8230; we&#8217;ll see on Thursday. Which is now pretty soon! Poor you, you have the bloating too. I have been using rubber bands to hold my pants since maybe week 5. It makes me feel so &#8220;unfashionable&#8221; and makes me feel kind of crappy, but I hate shopping, so I am avoiding it for as long as I can. I hope that you&#8217;re at the hotel right now, having a good rest!

Alleke- I agree with Rain, that the off the shelf teas are probably safe. I did a bunch of reading to find out, when I was trying to decide which teas I could drink. I was shocked to see how many herbs were considered unsafe, but then I read other stuff that said the amount of herbs in the off the shelf teas (Celestial Seasonings was one that was mentioned a fair bit) are in very small amounts, and are considered safe. But definitely clarify this with your doctor.

AFM- I&#8217;m lying on the couch today! I woke up so dizzy, exhausted, achey, that I could not think of getting into the car to drive to work. For the first time since I&#8217;ve started work here 1.5 years ago, I had to tell my boss that I was too sick to come in to work. I felt so bad, but I think my body was telling me that I really, really need the rest. Poor DH is packing now, and I can&#8217;t help him :cry:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh my, miki! I'm glad you listened to your body and took the day off. Rest up, girlie - you still have to actually MOVE. (I hate moving, but I love new places - quite the pickle!)

rain - HOORAYYYYYY little girlie!!! way to fall to the power of suggestion!! come on, little blue - hop on and don't be stubborn!

so still feeling like a stuffed cow but my mood is a lot better since about 11am. I'm less queasy and have more energy, so no, not at the hotel. Still at the office. I'm loving it all though - just reading all of that as confirmation things are still going well! :) It's so weird how things change almost hourly.
I do wonder if we're having twins too. When I think about 'it', I actually think in the plural pronoun (them, they). Seems more natural than the singular form. :wacko:


----------



## terripeachy

One more day, Wish!! I cannot wait. 

See, I spelled out cannot with hopes that it would take longer to type which means I'm that much closer to getting to Thursday! Ha ha.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHAHA terri - I <3 you!

i'm sitting in BWI right now - pick up Rainy and come visit.


----------



## mikihope

Wish, I cannot wait as well! It's basically tomorrow already... so exciting!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh I didn't see your post. I totally would have and we could've driven you home and then it would be Thursday by the time we got you to you clinic! I'm sorry I missed you. Hee hee. 

I don't know if I told you guys but I have my first speaking engagement in two weeks. It's for a group of women engineers and I'm getting pretty excited about it. I have my presentation ready. I just hope I don't blab for too long. 

On the rental front I have you wait until the end of July. Catholic charities will beer posting me what she owes thankfully. She's terrible. Once again, I feel bad for her for kids but that's life in the ghetto. You can't feel too bad for irresponsible people that never had a chance at a good life. You just count your blessings and move on. Shrug.


----------



## Vonn

Ttc--I am so sorry to hear about your brother. How sad. :hugs:

Miki--I hope you are on the mend. You are so committed to your job so I.m sure it was hard to miss some time. I had the same thing happen a couple weeks ago where I felt increasingly crappy one Saturday, until I was throwing up and had diarrhea. It wasn't fun, but didn't last. I know we are more susceptible, so probably just chalk it up to a weakened immune system because of all the other important work going on in your body!

Terri--How is your family doing, your brother's kids? Any luck dealing with the tenant troubles?

Rain--amazing news that your little girl used the potty! I hope she continues, maybe it will help your son. I know boys generally take longer to potty train, but perhaps the twin connection will make a difference. :winkwink:

Alleke--I don't have any info on safe teas, sorry. I used to drink lots of teas, but when I got pg it was so unappealing that I stopped and I haven't ever gotten back into it. 

Wish--I love that you are loving & embracing all the symptom craziness! It's the best possible attitude to have. You can't control it, things will come and go, so all you can really do is not be driven batty by it. The clothes tightness and bloating are sooooo uncomfortable" Hopefully, with working from home a lot, you can be in comfies quite a bit. Can't wait for tomorrow!

MsR--how're things?

AFM--I'm 32 weeks tomorrow & the third trimester feels like it's really settling in. I'm more tired again and am having a number of not so fun symptoms. I have tons of broken capillaries on my face, chest, and arms; just little red dots everywhere. That's a more unusual pg symptom, but I also am experiencing many of the standard issues. Worth every minute and every penny, but not for the faint of heart at this age!

With less than a month before we close on the sale of our condo, we have nowhere to live. Except my parents' basement, which has been generously offered. We are looking at 3-4 more houses tomorrow. We're also looking at rentals, but they are either more than I think we can afford for something decent or really crappy for what we want to pay. This is getting quite stressful. While it is amazing to have the option to stay at my parents' (which I think is unavoidable for at least a bit, even if we do find something), DH will really struggle with the situation and I'm not crazy about the idea of starting a family, bringing a baby home from the hospital straight to my parents' house. It also takes up so much time, either looking for houses/rentals, talking with DH about them all, setting up and going to showings. I'm trying to work longer hours to make up for when I leave for showings & its all wiping me out, physically and emotionally. I'm afraid that's why I've been such a bad BnB friend. Sorry for being a downer.

On the positive side, my sister is still pg! She had her first ultrasound last Friday, got to hear hb, everything looked good. Since they had done ccs testing, the clinic gave them an envelope with the little bean's sex identified. She's having a boy! She's exhausted, getting headaches, and struggling with nothing sounding good to eat. All very reassuring!


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - how exciting that you're 32 weeks! I'm thrilled to hear that your sister is progressing, too! I'm sorry about your living situation. That stinks and I hope you find a new place quickly. 

Wish - yay! Today is the day. Can't wait to hear/see the news!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, vonn - I can't believe you're 32 weeks!! WOW that time flew by!
I'm so sorry for all you're going through with your house hunting. I know that you were so excited to get the condo off your plate but I wouldn't have anticipated this. I'm glad there IS a fallback plan, but I realize it's not the best plan. Though do you think you'd feel a little relieved having the support and potentially time to bank some decent money for a down payment on one of those houses that you want that is currently out of range?

miki - I hope you're feeling better hon

terri - speaking engagement!! YES!!! Gosh, you'll knock it out of the park, for sure. I hope it works out for you. I applaud you for being so creative in your networking.

sooooooooooooooooooooo....drum roll.................we have TWINS!! I'm beside myself, I can't believe it. DH and I were already talking about how we have to look at our budget and save. I think the single biggest worry is the price of daycare. It's just so outrageous - more than a mortgage.
anyway - they are perfect little gummi bears, measuring a day apart at 7+4 and 7+5 (I'm 7+4 today). Their little heartbeats were crazy to see - doesn't seem real. They were at 157 and 164. Beautiful, surreal, :wacko:, :cloud9:
I told the sonographer that it just seemed like she was showing us someone else's video or something. My RE was soo happy for us, she said 'especially' for us. I know they love us there and the feeling is quite mutual. I've 'graduated' from there and now I need to find an OB. All of the nurses said they are going to miss us and we need to keep in touch. I will definitely be going in with my bump and babies if we are so lucky for everything to keep progressing well!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh and alleke - I got a pamphlet and I talked to my doc about the tea - she said most everything is fine, in moderation (so 1-2 cups), but try to stay away from the St. John's Wort, Ginseng, etc kinds. But chamomile is fine, etc.


----------



## Rainshiny

Wwwwwhhhhooooooooooopppppp!!!!!! Aaaahhhhhhhh!!!! Tttttttwwwwiiinnnnsssss!!!! 

I'm so happy for you, wish!!! It's wild when u first see them. I'm so relieved it isn't triplets since your hcg was so high. Phew!! That would be something else again.

They are di/di right? 

Welcome to the twin parent-to-be club!! I'll pm you the secret handshake haha.


----------



## Rainshiny

Oh and you might think about an au pair if u have an extra room- I think they are cheaper. Several twin mom friends have them and most had good experiences. Although your FIL lives w u already, if I recall.


----------



## Vonn

Wish2bmom, guess what? YOU ARE A MOM!! :happydance: You have two precious babes growing inside you. This is wonderful, amazing news! I am so excited for you and DH. The heartbeats are perfect. :yellow::yellow: Thank goodness Rainshiny is here to give you the scoop on being a twin mommy! 

AFM--I realize I was super negative last night, so I wanted to mention that feeling my girl stretch and dance and even throw a mean right (or left) hook is amazing and so weird. It makes it feel real in the best way. :cloud9:


----------



## mikihope

Wooooooooooooohoooooo, Wish! Twins! Im so happy for you! I knew it, I knew it! :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance::happydance:
How great that they are growing well and have nice, strong heartbeats :cloud9: And Rain can give you all sorts of advice on being a twin mom!

Terri- Good luck on your speaking engagement. Im very impressed that you already have your presentation ready!

Vonn- Thanks, I think Im on the mend. Its hard to tell whats from the pregnancy and whats from being ill! Poor you, your stomach thingy sounds like it was bad. I ended up going to the doc, who assured me that the way I was feeling was very normal for that point in the pregnancy. He didnt think it was Listeria, and unfortunately they dont have a test for it. We heard the heartbeat on his Doppler, that was reassuring.
Wow, how amazing and wonderful that youre 32 weeks already! Sorry that youre having not-so-fun symptoms. I have red dots too, DH first noticed them on my arms.. why do those appear? Great news for your sister! Its so wonderful you both are pregnant at the same time!

AFM- I am so sick of feeling nauseated and exhausted (and a whole host of other icky and uncomfy symptoms) . I miss being greedy and living for food. I feel like Im not myself anymore. I used to want to eat everything in sight, and now nothing looks good. Im hopeful that the nausea is getting less intense these days, but I seem to be even more dizzy and have bad headaches. Gah, I sound so negative. I think I need more rest!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Rain - :hugs: happy to be in such good company!! I will look into an au pair. My FIL is NOT going to be a primary caretaker, it's just not what he's about. He has his dogs :)
I will most def hit you up for advice. The RE was telling us about the hospitals in the area that have MFM consultants, best nurseries for twins and I realized I'm in the high risk category automatically. Hopefully nothing happens and it just means extra attention :)
Oh and both the sonographer and doc were immediately looking for more than 2 as well. 'Making sure one didn't split' was the statement. Holy hell can you imagine?!

Vonn - chills. Just chills. Thank you <3 and that is what we are here for - vent away. You have a LOT going on right now with what can be perceived as a tight timeline. 

Miki - ugh hurry up and get into the 2nd tri and feel better!! ;) I hope you get to enjoy some of this!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

And I think di/di? 2 transferred and both took so fraternal?


----------



## terripeachy

I was having such a rotten day yesterday and kept checking back and kept checking for good news. Finally, doubly good news!!

Wish, your dream had finally come true. I'm so thrilled for you. Ecstatic even. Congrats, congrats. :cry: those are happy tears.


----------



## Alleke

I'm so happy for you, Wish! :happydance:



Wish2BMom said:


> oh and alleke - I got a pamphlet and I talked to my doc about the tea - she said most everything is fine, in moderation (so 1-2 cups), but try to stay away from the St. John's Wort, Ginseng, etc kinds. But chamomile is fine, etc.

Thank you!

There is so much mixed information on websites. I don't know what to believe. I agree that a cup of almost any herbal tea is better than a coke. I read that 2-3 cups of herbal tea a day should be your limit, even if it is pregnancy tea. Also of interest, ginger in large amounts is an emmenagogue!

This is the safe list, from what I've read. These are from different websites, so I don't know how trustworthy this info is. It's a pretty short list. :growlmad:

Capsicum
Citrus/Orange Peel
Dandelion
Garlic 
Ginger
Lemon Balm
Nettle
Oats/Oat Straw 
Peppermint
Psyllium (black or blond)
Red Raspberry Leaf
Rooibos	
Rosehips
Slippery Elm
Thyme

AFM, I'm now 9 dpo. I've started testing in the mornings. Negative. But, it is my first time. If it stays stark white, the positive aspect is that DH and I have planned a little trip, and it would be nice to drink during my vacation... oh, and I will o on the trip! Who knows if my "symptoms" (unusual discharge and sleepiness, mostly, but I question every twinge, twitch, and burp) are psychosomatic. 

My blood tests all came back normal. I wish the doctor had tested my hormones. I'm slightly concerned about progesterone. My cycles are regular with good temp changes and sufficient LPs, but my concern is that when I was younger, my period would be 3-4 real days plus 3-4 of spotting after. For the past year or so, the 3-4 days of spotting are before the 3-4 days of period. Other than that, I have no symptoms of anything hormonal.


----------



## Rainshiny

They should call it not 'high risk' bc your pregnancy may well be wonderful and long and as healthy as anyone. They should say 'slightly higher risk' with the understanding that they can fix almost anything and that's why they see u more. You'll get lots of heartbeats and sonos! 

Vonn-- hope u find a good interim place soon and can hire lots of help moving.

Mikki- hope u feel better stat!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Terri - :hugs: :hugs: i hope you have a better day today. Fun plans for the weekend? O's in town?

Alleke - thanks! If I've learned anything from this process, it's the progesterone is a sonofabitch. I've felt sooooo pregnant so many TWWs, I can't count. And BFN. My pregnancies - I've felt amazing. I still don't have loads of cm, I'm not terribly fatigued. I think even the day before my BFP, I checked my cervix and it was low and hard! I know everyone is different but really - just hang in there. Your body can really fool you into thinking things but sometimes it's thinking your not when you are!! 

Rain - I like your thinking. I'm not going to let the label make me neurotic. I'm going to continue to sit back and enjoy the ride. :)

TWINS TWINS TWINS
(I have to say it more for it to be real :rofl:)


----------



## TTC74

That is AWESOME news, Wish! While I suspected it, I'm still ecstatic for you!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Taurus8484

Fantastic news Wish......congrats xx

Yes still here stalking


----------



## mikihope

Wish- It's so awesome you're having twins, I bet it will take a while to sink in! I agree with Rain, getting more monitoring and care due to the "high risk" label would be great, even if you are not high risk!

Alleke- I think 9dpo is still early, so there's still hope!

Rain- Thanks, I will try to get more rest and see if that helps me to feel better. Plus I have Thalassemia, which means I have weirdly shaped hemoglobin, which reduces its oxygen carrying capacity. That could be making me more tired, but I can't do anything about it. I guess all I can do is to get more sleep :sleep:


----------



## Alleke

Thanks for your support! I have not given up hope, but I need a consolation prize so I won't dwell on a negative.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, everyone! Happy Kidney Bean (8) week! HAHA!
I'm still a little too nervous to add a ticker or update my status. 

Taurus - thank you for continuing to stalk!! :) I love the support from afar when you and spud chime in :friends:

ttc - thank you!! how are you doing?

msripple - are you still around? How's everything going?

Nothing really new here - felt pretty good all weekend, though I do feel nauseous when I'm on the verge of being very hungry. Usually not the morning, but the rest of the day I need to make sure I have food on deck. DH and I were hemming and hawing about what to have for dinner on Saturday (we need to do groceries badly) and I said 'well, we have pasta and broccoli, but no sauce, so i'll run to the store'. I had to text him from the store to ask him to start everything b/c I was getting nauseous fast and wasn't going to be able to wait too long when I got home!! 

I kinda get why updates start waning - I don't want to provide so much of the same thing. I think next milestone, for me anyway, is having my first appt with my new OBGYN. That'll be next Tuesday - exam and all that. Then we get to hear the heartbeats on 7/12! <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

no more line porn but here is scan porn :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







us.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MsRipple

Wish - OMG I am over the moon about your lovely looking twins!!!!! This is the best news. And "high risk" for these purposes really just means you get more monitoring and will get to see your babies a bit more often! Double the fun:) Yay, yay, yay, times a million!

Vonn- I am so happy things are going well for you. Well except for the rash. And the housing situation. Man that sucks. I'm hoping for a light at the end of the tunnel for you. Is living with your parents a possibility? Or a leaseback on condo? Or a slightly too expensive rental?

Miki- sorry you are feeling so poorly. I do think it will get better and nausea is a good sign of a healthy pregnancy (which helps to hear only a little bit when your passed out on the couch or back and forth to the toilet). Things got a bit better for me around week 11 and much better around week 14. 

Rain - Hi :) Your babies are growing up! Hope you are staying cool in this dc humidity fest :0

Everyone else - still catching up, but hi!

Sorry I have been a bit out of the loop all, just been busy with family visits, home renovations, and my job. We got the top floors of our house redone and (my husband and my 70something mil) painted the upstairs bedrooms including baby's new room! I helped a little, but no one wanted me there too long, even with low/no voc paint. After about an hour I felt sick and my hands went numb, so I'm not as useful. I am feeling pretty good though definitely.....larger. People who have no idea I'm pregnant and random people on the street feel comfortable commenting on my pregnancy, so I'm definitely looking the part :). I have a fair amount of swelling in hands (cause of numbness/tingling last week or so) and feet and my bp is a up just a smidge so I'm getting referred to a visit with the high risk doctor next week. I couldn't go to our house this weekend because of the fumes from the floor, and I was secretly excited about it because I got to spend the weekend relaxing in our city apartment, seeing Wonder Woman, going to prenatal yoga, and hanging at the pool on the roof of our apartment building (a disappointingly shallow 3 feet, but a joy to sit in nonetheless).


----------



## Lee37

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
WISH I am over the moon for you! Congrats X2! :yellow::yellow:



Wish2BMom said:


> no more line porn but here is scan porn :cloud9:


----------



## terripeachy

What a great picture, Wish. I like the updates either way. Got nothing else going on. ¯\_(&#12484;)_/¯. J/k.

PS. Did you tell your FIL?


----------



## Vonn

Wish--I love that pic! Two of everything is so so cool. And only one week away from getting to see them again. Sweet. It does tend to be best if you don't let yourself get too hungry. 

Terri--you've been quiet about the Orioles. Been to many games lately?

MsR--glad things are going well. It's sort of fun for people when people (strangers/acquaintances) start to notice and remark on your being pregnant! Nice work on the renovations. It must feel great to get all that done and ready. 

AFM--had a check up today and had high blood pressure. They sent me to the hospital for monitoring. Ugh. Blood and urines tests for preeclampsia came back negative. Thank goodness. But they are keeping me overnight. They want to do a fetal growth ultrasound to make sure my high blood pressure is not causing baby's growth to suffer. If things are okay, I will just have twice weekly monitoring the rest of the way. If it gets worse we basically have to induce. There's no treatment to bring blood pressure down. Ironically, we were supposed to go on a tour of the hospital birth center after our appt....and then we ended up admitted there and saw the tour go by!


----------



## Taurus8484

I had high blood pressure with DS1 Vonn and monitoring every 2 days from around 34 weeks. I did end up with pre eclampsia and was induced at 38+4. Unfortunately not a lot you can do about it but your in the best hands.


----------



## Taurus8484

Love the pic Wish....how adorable!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-i hope you can go home today. I'm sure the only part of the tire you need is the delivery room and you'll see it soon enough. Hopefully not for a few weeks though. 

The Os have been struggling lately. We went to the game on Father's day with my SIL and nieces and nephews. We had a good time although five kids sure are a handful. Not sure how single moms do it. The youngest boy has been stealing and I had a candy bowl in the basement and we got to the game and found out he had taken two small candy bars. They were melted when we saw them. My husband had to have a special talk with him telling him that he better apologize and that he won't be allowed in my house if he continues to steal. Same story I had to tell my brother. Ugh. I think all the kids want attention. We will have to do 1-1 stuff with them when they move down her in a few weeks. They have away baseball caps but the kids still wanted more stuff. I asked them if they brought their money but they didn't have any. We provided tickets and food and company, so that was they're gift. Hubs gave them money afterwards for their report cards. 

Mrs R-thanks for checking in. You sure did get a lot done. It's OK to not be so helpful at this point. It's fine and everyone understands. 

Miki- how is your move coming along? Yesterday was the day, right? 

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Terri - you are both so generous with your time and money. Those kids are very lucky to have you. How far will they be from you when you move?

Vonn - what an exciting week for you, sheesh! I hope everything remained ok and you were able to be released. 

Msripple - I second what the girls say - sit back and relax. You'll have plenty to do soon enough. Rock on with all those renovations though!!

Miki - how was the move?

Rain - has little boy followed in sister's footsteps with the potty yet?

Afm, today was a downer day. We finally decided to put our cat to rest. Thankfully the vet made house calls so we just had him come here. I miss her so much but I'm so happy she has relief now. I'm so exhausted, I fell asleep on the couch at 6:30. It's only 8 now but I wouldn't mind dropping off soon. 

Oh and no, haven't told FIL yet. Will wait to do that at 12-13 weeks I think. When it comes to who DH wants to tell early, that equals no one! He's so cautious, he wants to be somewhat sure. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh and Lee!!! So good to see you!! I'm sorry I missed you, I'm on my phone. How's Lily?


----------



## Alleke

Well, ladies, it's day 14 dpo. Still negative. AF is due today, possibly tomorrow. Yesterday I was so sure that AF was coming that I bought a bottle of wine. Today the indicators are gone. So... I'm continuing to develop my patience. I am not that skilled at it.

Wish, I'm sorry about your cat. I understand.

Terri, it sounds like the kids need love and attention... exactly what you are giving them!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ohhh I hope it's just a late implanter, alleke! good to have that wine on standby, though. I haven't had a drink in 5.5 weeks and I haven't craved it. I point this out only b/c I'm a little bit of a wine lover myself. It's weird noticing how much in life revolves around it though - people joking about putting nips in their coffee, talking about 'that's why god made tequila' when we're having a stressful day at work, etc. 

I woke up not feeling too much today. It's so weird. I feel like I should be hung over a toilet b/c of the mass amounts of hormones running through my system. I know it'll come and go throughout the day though. I guess my uterus is the size of a grapefruit right now! fun fact! :haha:


----------



## Rainshiny

Alleke, I'm so sorry this cycle didn't work. Will you try the same protocol again? It's so hard to be patient!! Hope u get two lines soon.
 
Vonn- oh my goodness!! how are u?? Did you get discharged? I hope you get a few more weeks. That sounds scary. 

Wish-- heaven just got more wonderful with the addition of your kitty. I'm so sorry for your loss. Pets are so important in our lives. 

Do u think your FIL will guess? Do u have any more work travel coming up? When might you tell your boss? Mine figured it out at ten weeks! A bit early but it all worked out.

Ms R- that must be so weird/annoying to have your hands go numb. When are the final touches going to be completed? Do you feel lots of kicks from your basket of wings?

Terri- awww little one- maybe he thought candy in a candy bowl was fair game- is that really 'stealing'?? Lol...I'm sure he will learn to ask :) sounds like an adventure, anyway! Do the older ones help w the younger ones some?


----------



## TTC74

Alleke - Fx for next cycle. 

Wish - wow! A grapefruit already! That's crazy. Don't worry about the nausea. While I've never carried twins, I have carried 3 babies to term and gotten sick exactly 2 times with each pregnancy. Every body reacts differently to the hormones. 

AFM - My 25 year old daughter closed on her first house yesterday. I can't believe how well she's adulting! My LO had her 4 month old shots yesterday. So, she isn't feeling particularly well today. The Tylenol helps, though. Hopefully it will pass quickly! The process of getting her shots was incredibly traumatic for DH. He held her while she got her shots. She cried during the shots and for a good bit after the shots. He swears that she will never trust him again! :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

awww, TTC - poor DH! she'll forget all about it and he'll be her super hero again in no time. That's good to know about your reaction to pregnancy hormones, thank you for sharing. And YEAH for your daughter!! I love those stories. I am one of...wait for it...4 grandchildren out of 19 that actually owns my own home. That's it. 

rain - thank you, my friend <3 we will miss her terribly but i'm glad she's no longer in pain. I don't know if my FIL will guess. He's not terribly in tune with all that goes on around him. He's kinda in his little bubble with the dogs. I've already told my boss, basically b/c they are always like 'it's Thursday and we need you to go to Pittsburgh on Monday - cool?' Eff that noise. I said I'm grounded for AT LEAST the next 4 weeks. I'm also trying to figure out how to say 'I'd like to not work past 9 anymore on nights we're having fire drills'. I'm SO DONE with this place. I applied to 5 jobs yesterday. I realize my window is probably coming close to shutting on that, though - regardless of discrimination being illegal, who is going to want to hire someone who will just be going out on maternity leave in a few months?


----------



## terripeachy

Rain-the 'little one' is 7 or 8, and yes, he steals money and knows what he's doing. I'm glad he only took candy, but this cheapskate doesn't have a spare penny out of place. 

Wish-sorry about your cat. It's sad but it was time. I hope you feel better in a few days. We've all been through it. Yay for a grapefruit uterus. Hee hee. Is that weird? I'm glad you put your foot down to your bosses and hopefully they will be understanding. 

Ttc-congrats to your daughter and your other daughter. Big news for both of them!

Alleke-hopefully you won't get to drink that wine! Fxfx.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA it's totally weird but my style. So funny!
My work sent me a sympathy plant b/c of my kitty. They are so bipolar.


----------



## mikihope

MsR- Thanks, I really hope that nausea is a good sign as it doesnt seem good for anything else! I hope that I too will feel much better around week 14. I do notice an improvement in the nausea, but now I have dizziness and low blood pressure to contend with. Im glad that youre doing so well, and that you are leading a fun and full life. Your city apartment sounds great!

Vonn- I hope that your blood pressure goes down, or if not, that baby continues to do well!

Alleke- Hopefully AF doesnt come, and you dont have to drink that wine!

Terri- The move went great, thank you for remembering! DH has been amazing. Were living amongst boxes now, but Im glad that the move part is over! Sounds like you and your husband are doing great with your nieces and nephews. 

Wish- Wow, that scan pic is amazing! I love looking at scans of twins so adorable! So sorry about your dear cat. That is so sad, but Im glad that you are doing ok and feeling glad that she has relief. Good luck on your job search! I really hope that you find something soon. My ex boss was 8 months pregnant when she applied for, and got, her current job. Oh yeah, thanks, we managed to move on Monday, and I am still in shock that we did it!

Sorry for those whom I missed, I have been quite busy and also struggling with dizziness these days! I had a scan yesterday at 12+5 weeks, and little gummy was measuring 12+2 weeks. Also, he/she did not move at all during the scan! I think the doc only scanned for a few minutes, and she reassured me that it was normal for them to be sleeping, but Im still a bit worried.


----------



## Rainshiny

Mikki - I'm so glad you got to see your 'gummy'! You're about out of the first tri, depending on how you count! I'm sure gummy was snoozing away, with all that growing it's doing. Do you know when u get nipt results? Are u going to learn the sex? Or did I miss that already?
And that dizziness sounds like it's no fun at all! Hope you have some better feeling days coming up soon. You're a trooper!

Vonn-- how r u doing, hon?


----------



## Rainshiny

I wanted to respond to Terri and wish but I have to share this- this is wild. I have a friend, pregnant w twins with number 3 and 4 - she has a two and a five year old. They were trying for number 3 and with ivf, the one embryo they transferred split and she has identical boys. She is 34 weeks and started going into labor, she's 5cm dialated, but has managed to stay pregnant on bedrest in the hospital for almost another week! She could have them any day. 34 + 5 is pretty good but every day counts! Amazing.


----------



## MsRipple

Vonn- any updates? How are you? Free from the hospital? Can I ask what bp levels sent you in? I'm currently monitoring bp on my home monitor with instructions to call with two readings over 145 systolic or 90 diastolic (or as I like to refer to them as a non medical person, the upper and the lower numbers).

Rain- that is crazy news about your friend! 34 weeks pretty close to term with twins! Oh my basket of wings (now a jug of milk) is reasonably active, but nothing crazy. Maybe she will be a chill baby? Some days are pretty active and others more quiet (which tends to worry me, then I poke her or drink some juice and she usually gives me a deserved kick or punch)

The big stuff on renos is done, but my husband is a tinkerer and likes projects so it's pretty ongoing (for him though, not for me!). I'd like to start ordering some furniture and curtains for the baby's new room in the next few weeks. 

Terri- you are doing a great job with the kids. I probably also would have thought the candy was fair game if it was in a bowl. MMMM, candy ;)

Miki- I can't believe you are almost out of the first tri! Such great news. What did you end up doing with the first tri testing? I think babies do sleep quite a bit. Ours was disco dancing during one screen, but seemed more quiet during other scans. 

Wish - I'm so sorry to hear about your kitty. That is so rough. 

good luck with the job stuff. I think you are right to do those applications. If something works out great. Keep in mind you have to be at an employer for a year to qualify for FMLA (though of course some employers might allow non-FMLA leave regardless). Just something to think about.

Alleke - good luck with this cycle - has AF stayed away? -or with the next!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ms - yeah, I keep thinking that. That's clearly not going to happen, but my current company might be OOB by the end of the year anyway, so it's a gamble I'll take. For my mental health now, i need to get out. Sounds like most of us want to right now too, and there are only about 30 in the whole company! 
a jug of milk just sounds like too big for 29 weeks!! 

vonn - I hope you're well

ttc - how are you doing? how were the ceremonies for your brother? I hope you and your family were able to find comfort with each other.

miki - I hope your dizziness has cleared? so glad the move went well. and 2nd tri already?? I feel like you are crawling your way there for some relief, poor thing. 

rain - that's incredible about your friend! I'm sure she's glad she could keep them cooking for another week! keep us posted!

I guess this is about the time for pants to start being less fitting, eh? I thought this was supposed to be more of a late night bloat but it started early today and I'm in workout capris! stretchy stuff! I haven't been eating terribly either, I don't think. Banana bread for breakfast with 2 decafs, homemade granola for snack and now just 2 scrambled eggs and most of one piece of toast with PB. Sooo doesn't seem to matter what is crossing my lips!


----------



## TTC74

Wish - I suspect you'll show early with two on board! 

AFM - the ceremony for my brother was nice. All of my siblings (who are actually his step-siblings) came. We were raised in a "there's no such thing as half or step siblings" family. I was still impressed that they all showed up, though. It was a great comfort.


----------



## Wish2BMom

what's early, though? now? 2 weeks from now? I learned yesterday NOT to google '8 weeks pregnant with twins bumps' b/c all those skinny b*tches out there posted their still-flat tummies and here I am with mounds of bloat. 

I'm so glad that your brother's ceremonies were comforting and well-attended. :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

Wish--with all the added hormones, we start out with a disadvantage in terms of bloat. Be kind to yourself and your body, it's doing amazing work! (Easier said than done, I know from experience.) I'm so sorry about your kitty. You were so devoted. And good luck with this job hunt. I hired my first team member in March and when she accepted she told me she was pregnant. I figured she was due after me since I hadn't noticed. Nope, she was due in mid-May! She wore a flowy shirt with a blazer over it and carried a bag/briefcase in front of her belly. I had no idea. 

Terri--you and DH are so good for those kids. How close by will they be when they move? Even though you know acting out probably comes from a place of pain and need for attention, it's still really disheartening. It's so cool you took them all to an Oriole's game. That is not cheap!

Miki--congrats on your move! I can't recall, is it closer to your work? I hope all the nasty symptoms start to fade soon. 

TTC--I'm sure the memorial/ceremony was a very hard time. Hugs to you. And congrats to your daughter on buying a house. What was her trick? Haha. 

MsR--are you and DH coming up with names for your girl? We are not making much headway. 

Rain--those stories of single embryos splitting into identicals always blows my mind! I've come across a few of them on bnb. I hope your friend can keep those babes cooking a bit longer, though they should be fine if they came soon/now. 

AFM--I go back in for a check up tomorrow. DH made me pack a bag in case my BP is high again and they re-admit me. MsR, my first BP was like 146/95 or something like that. They got higher before dropping down to 120/? (cant recall) range, very normal. After the appt, we have two house showings lined up, so still trying to find a home. Starting to pack and gonna take stuff to my parents' house since it seems unavoidable that we will be there for some time, at least.


----------



## mikihope

Rain- Thanks for your support! Not sure if Im out of the first tri or not, but at least I should be close! I just had blood drawn for the NIPT test on Saturday, so I guess I still have some time to wait for the results. We are choosing to learn the sex, because DH looked so thrilled when we were told we could find out :haha: Yeah, the dizziness is awful, and it seems to come with a headache as well. I hope it goes away soon too!

MsR- Thanks! Im waiting for the NIPT test results. Wow, that sounds so cool, I would really have loved to see some dancing on the scan.

Wish- Sigh, my dizziness is a constant companion. Thanks for your concern. I was told by the doc that my blood pressure is low. Im hoping that its a good sign pointing to increased blood flow. Poor you, you shouldnt torture yourself with those photos of skinny twin-carrying women. I guess theyre young? Plus it seems to me that the IVF drugs seem to increase bloat. I have such a bloated stomach that I look pregnant in the wrong place (around my middle)! Im sure youll have a cute twin bump!

TTC- Im glad that the ceremony for your brother was nice, and all your siblings were there. :hugs:

AFM- Were having a heatwave, and it is absolutely horrendous at work now. My building air conditioning is turned off on hot days due to overloading issues with the chilling system for several buildings. It has been this way since February, and will continue until August. This was caused by a stupid mistake that facilities made, which really annoys me. So its sweltering and stuffy in the building, and worse in the lab. We wear gloves, and usually have to wear lab coats. And we have to move around a lot, during the course of our work. I could barely withstand 5 minutes in the lab, and my dizziness and nausea was made worse by the heat. I am thoroughly dreading work tomorrow :cry:


----------



## mikihope

Vonn, fx for your check up tomorrow! I hope one of those houses is the one for you! Thanks, I'm very happy that we moved much closer to my workplace. It should help me with the fatigue, but I feel so bad for DH, who now has a horrendous commute.


----------



## Wish2BMom

well I got on the scale this morning and I've barely gained a pound, and then I looked in the mirror from the side and I have no bumps. So this is all bloat, ladies. And yes, agreed miki - it's in the middle and not below! 

vonn - good luck with your checkup and your house hunting! I chuckled when you asked TTC what her daughter's secret was. I'm sure it's just comical at this point that you haven't found anything. I really hope you get it soon and you have to spend minimal time at your folks'.

oh yes, msripple - have you landed on any names?

terri - friends of mine went to an O's game last night. Did you see them?? :rofl: i kill me

any fun plans for the first weekend of the summer? we have a grad party to go to tomorrow but that's about it. DH and I are fighting right now so maybe a bout of fistacuffs too. :grr:


----------



## Alleke

Miki, I abhor heat. You probably do this, but take frozen water bottles and a fan. I've at times resorted to rolling a frozen water bottle up and down my body. We don't have AC, and since it warmed up for summer, we've been too warm. Usually there is a cool breeze, but not now. I've been downing juice popsicles. I also made some from lemon/ginger tea.

AFM, I've been drinking the wine. :nope: Next O should be on 7/4, and we'll try again. We're postponing our trip a couple of weeks, because it's taking time to get a visa, so hopefully travel will distract me. This cycle, I had spotting for 8 days leading up to AF. I've never had that before, and I don't know what to make of it. At first, I thought it was implantation, and then it kept going and going. We'll see what happens next cycle.


----------



## MsRipple

Yup the bloat is real. I shed the bloat around 10/11 weeks, then started packing on more bump around week 15. so that's 4 magical weeks when your pants will fit :)

No names yet - we made some headway into a smaller list but my husband doesn't seem satisfied. Then nothing has happened since.


----------



## Wish2BMom

alleke - I'm sorry :( I hope it was some good wine. Where are your travels taking you to?

msripple - ahhh, can't wait to hear if you want to share! I know some keep it close to their chest until baby comes. What are you doing for the nursery, anything special?


----------



## Alleke

Wish2BMom said:


> alleke - I'm sorry :( I hope it was some good wine. Where are your travels taking you to?

It was cheap wine, but no complaints! We're hopping to Greece. Since we live in Istanbul, it's about an hour flight. I feel very fortunate to have cheap and easy access to such places!


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW that's amazing!!! That is very fortunate!! are you from there or has your life just taken you there? Did you already tell us this and I missed it??


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies...I've had very very faint positives within the 10 minute mark yesterday afternoon and this morning. Feeling pretty nervous as I'm 13dpo and the lines are so faint but definitely positive. Hoping it gets darker and I can breathe a sigh of relief. We started the ball rolling with the IVF process so I'll be over the moon if this is a sticky baby!


----------



## TTC74

Everything crossed for you ask! I started saving for IVF right before I got my bfp. So, it happens!


----------



## Alleke

Ask, woohoo!!!!

Wish, I just accepted a job here about a year ago. I'm an adventurer! I adore Turkey. It's gorgeous with lovely, friendly, happy people. The produce all tastes like it's from the farmer's market, and the cuisine is excellent. On the other hand, there is a bit of the Mediterranean hot temper, the private insurance system is atrocious (like in the US), and the government taxes things quite heavily. Despite these things, I feel like there is a high quality of life here.

Since we're in this forum, I should add... I've heard a lot of negative things about doctors, although my 2 experiences (1 public, 1 private hospital) were fine. They also have one of the highest c-section rates in the world. eek!


----------



## terripeachy

Alleke-most things you have to experience yourself because you never know where the complaints are coming from. That's great that you booked a trip to Greece. It's on my list of places to go. One day. 

Ask- congrats!! I hope you have more great news in the coming days.


----------



## Ask4joy

Tested again this morning and the line is still pretty faint, only a tad darker than 2 days ago...anxious!


----------



## mikihope

Ask- Congrats! Fx that the line gets darker!

Alleke- Sorry that it wasn&#8217;t your cycle, but hopefully the next one will be it! Yeah, isn&#8217;t heat the worst? Thanks for the suggestions, I may be able to use those when I&#8217;m in the office. I might get desperate enough to roll the bottles on myself, but I&#8217;m afraid my coworkers will think I&#8217;m going crazy! Unfortunately, I spend almost all my time in the lab, where I can&#8217;t bring bottles of water. My boss brought in a portable air conditioner to the lab on Thursday, when I told him it was unbearable. It couldn&#8217;t chill the lab, but I managed to take breaks to sit in front of it.
Wow, how amazing that you live in Turkey! I had a piano teacher who loved to travel to Turkey. She would take 3 weeks off each year to travel there. Since she is a person of good taste, I assume that Turkey is a wonderful place.

Wish- Boo to bloat! I want to look pregnant in the right place!

MsR- I&#8217;m 13.5 weeks, and I still have that nasty bloat. Looks like I won&#8217;t experience that magical window of time where my pants fit :cry: I hope that you think of some good names for your baby soon!

AFM- I finally managed to venture out to socialize yesterday, and I had a blast! We spent the whole afternoon at a friend&#8217;s house near the beach, and left at 8pm. It was great to catch up with friends (these are ones I had from grad school), and to finally tell them I&#8217;m pregnant. My food aversions almost became non existent, and I was chowing down on steak, sausage, cheese (hard), fruit and loads of whipped cream. We walked to the beach, said hello to the llama who lives around the corner, and had fun just chatting and watching their kids play in the sand and water. We walked up and down hills, and I felt energized and not exhausted the whole time. I had discomfort on and off, but it was very bearable. It was a great day!

I hope everyone has been having a great weekend!


----------



## Ask4joy

Well it's not looking too good for me. I had a faint line on a Walmart cheapie this morning and took an FRER this eve when I got home and the faint line I had on one yesterday was totally gone. It was only a 1 hour hold but I still expected to see something. Can't stop crying. I wish I knew what was wrong with my body. :cry:


----------



## Alleke

Ask, :hugs: I would expect different brands to react differently. It's still so early that it doesn't mean much. Hang on another day.


----------



## terripeachy

Ask-your chart is looking really good and I agree with Alleke; it's still super early. A one hour hold in the evening is probably not concentrated enough at this stage so I would try again tomorrow morning and see what the results give (if you want to buy another test). I hated testing because I'm too cheap and it's too emotional.


----------



## Wish2BMom

i agree with the girls, Ask - hang in there! when is your OTD? fingers all crossed for you!

miki - what a wonderful weekend! how was the dizziness? i hope it held off, sounds like it did.

alleke - that sounds amazing!!! what a great situation to be in!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks ladies. Had a blood test today and should get the results soon. OTD was yesterday. Faint line on frer this morning...darker than last night but lighter than 2 days ago.

So far all RPL panel bloodwork has come back normal. Still waiting on the parental karyotype tests.


----------



## Ask4joy

I'm so confused. The nurse called to say my blood hcg test was negative. I said I wasn't surprised as my chemical in March was 6 and I was still getting faint lines for a day after the blood test (I guess it filters out of your blood first then urine). I asked what my hcg level was and she said "there was no level"...I said, so it was 0? And she said "yes". Now that seems impossible. I had faint positives for 3 days on 2 different brands! Maybe she just saw that it was negative (below 5) and the actual number wasn't listed? I've tested every month for 15 months and I know a bfn from a bfp.

Here are my tests from the last 3 days...all very faint but all have lines (they are dried now obviously and it makes it harder to see bc my prenatals make my pee really yellow - ew!). Am I crazy??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8123.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 17









IMG_8126.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## TTC74

Maybe it just dropped rapidly? I know that the month of my bfp, I called when I got my first pos test and went in for a blood test. My hcg was only 3! They thought I was crazy when I called the next day claiming a positive digital, but alas, I was indeed pregnant. My point is . . . FRERs pick up incredibly low levels of hcg. So, it's entirely possible that you saw a line but your hcg just hit 0 again bc it was a CP.


----------



## Ask4joy

I think that is what happened. The first signals from Walmart are actually really sensitive too but can take 10-20 mins to develop. My last 2 CPs I got faint positives on them which took a little while to develop and then faded and I had no lines a few days later. I'm guessing the fact that I'm losing the pregnancy right after/during implantation means it's an egg or sperm quality issue as all immunological tests have come back normal.


----------



## TTC74

I have low ovarian reserve. Like almost nonexistent. I started taking maca root, ubiquinol and DHEA 2-3 months before I finally got pregnant with my rainbow baby. Have you considered supplements?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies! I haven't been on here since my ectopic last year, and it seems I remember BnB when something happens. Lol How are you?

Well, I had another issue come up. My AF was 2 weeks late, and it started very heavy. I was changing huge overnight pads every hour to hour and a half. I went through the doctor, and the wanted to do a D&c. My insurance wouldn't cover it, so I was stuck for a week trying to find a way to pay for it. Everyone wanted either half r full payment upfront. I went to the ER twice during that time due to horrible weakness and heavier bleeding. The second time, the same doctor was there. She contacted her supervisor, and they both called my gynecologist. They convinced her to do the procedure then, so it would be billed, because my hemoglobin had dropped from 12 to 7.4. After surgery, they gave me 2 units of red blood cells, and my hemoglobin went up to 9. They sent me home Friday evening with bedrest orders. 

Our Chihuahua woke up breathing heavily and lethargic this morning, so I spent the entire day in the vet's office. I now feel week, nauseous, and some pain. I was under the impression that I would feel great the next day, but that isn't so with me. Has anyone had a non-ob d&c?


----------



## ttcmuch

Hi!Just been reading all of the messages in this thread. It really does give me hope to see so many whom have been ttc with many ups and downs do finally get their take home baby!
I am currently in TWW after a FET of 5 day hatching blastocyst.
I had a MMC in August at 8 weeks which was from my first IVF cycle using one fresh 5 day blastocyst. Had ERPC on 29 April. My first period after that didn't come for 5 weeks but when it did I was in agony for a few days and it was so heavy, I soaked through pads and onto the mattress (sorry TMI). This is very unusual for me as I normally get very light periods. Anyway...
I only got two that made it to day 5 from that cycle so if this doesn't work it will be another full IVF cycle.
Having read sooo many positive stories from FET I am quite optimistic about this one. My husband keeps on saying this will be the underdog that gets up in the end. I keep fantasizing about getting to tell out baby one day that they were the one the doctor said wouldn't even survive the thaw but you did and became our miracle baby.
I am 36, nearly 37. Husband is 37 nearly 38. We've been TTC since Sept 2015.
First IVF March 2017, 9 eggs collected, 6 fertilized, 2 made it to day 5 Blastocyst.

THank you to all for sharing your stories and wisdom. I've learnt so much and gained so much comfort from reading B+B forums.


----------



## terripeachy

Ask-my guess is that it was another chemical and I'm so sorry. It stinks, I know. 

Galvan-ouchies. Welcome back. I've only had the fertility clinic d&c and I felt a little bad but obviously more sad than bad. I wonder if you were actually pregnant. Can you tell? I hope you and your dog start feeling better soon. 

Ttcmuch-welcome. I hope this cycle works for you! That would be amazing.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ask - sounds like a chemical to me, I'm so sorry. I did see a line in a couple of the pics but not all of them (or not all tests, rather). 

galvan - I second what terri said, what an ordeal but I hope both you and puppy feel better soon. I've only had the regular D&C as well.

ttcmuch - welcome! I'm sorry about your loss last year but yes, there is plenty of reason to have hope!! Good luck to you, I hope you don't have to go through as many rounds as some of us had to get your take home baby!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I had tons of negative hpts and 2 negative blood tests, so no pregnancy. I've read that most are put on bedrest after this type of D&c, so I'm just going to take it easy for the rest of the week. Snickers seems to be ok today other than coughing here and there. So hopefully he'll be better in a few days. Poor thing gave us a huge scare!


----------



## TTC74

I'm not feeling optimistic at all this month. No idea why. :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Huh? What's up?


----------



## mikihope

Wish- How are you? Symptoms getting stronger? Bump appearing in the right place? :haha: laughing aside, I am so tired of my flabby bloat, and I want a bump in the right place! I was not really dizzy that day, thanks for asking. It seems that my dizziness is much less, but I do still feel a bit "off". I was so exhausted and feeling so bad today that I took half a day off work!

Galvan- Hi! I think I joined after you were active on here. Sorry to hear about your bleeding and weakness, I hope that you are feeling much better today. And I hope Snickers is doing much better too!

Ask- I'm sorry about your cp. Maybe the next cycle will be the one! 

TTC- Maybe your lack of optimism is a way of protecting yourself? We can be optimistic for you!

ttcmuch- Welcome! Sorry to hear about your loss, and I hope this TWW brings great news!

And hi to everyone else! I hope that you all are doing well!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you Miki! I hope you start to see that cute bump soon!

Anyone here have multiple MCs / CPs and go on to have a successful pregnancy without IVF??


----------



## Taurus8484

Yep.....3 miscarriages in 7 months and then 2 successful pregnancies all natural.


----------



## TTC74

Ask4joy said:


> Thank you Miki! I hope you start to see that cute bump soon!
> 
> Anyone here have multiple MCs / CPs and go on to have a successful pregnancy without IVF??

I don't know what counts as multiple but during my 2.5 yearns TTC my rainbow baby, I had an ectopic and a MMC. 

Here is my rainbow baby with her first teacher!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6288.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## TTC74

Cramping at 4dpo. I don't know what is going on. I know it's too early for implantation but it's too early for AF, too. Bizarro.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning!

ttc - are you guys actively trying again now? omigosh your little girl is SO adorable!! She looks a lot like my niece. <3

miki - man, still feeling bad enough to take time off of work? I really hope that clears for you soon and you can go back to feeling normal! I'm glad the dizziness is going away, though. How are the new digs?

any fun 4th plans for the US'ers on the thread? My work is giving at least my little team Monday off to bridge the gap between the weekend and the holiday. We've been working our tails off - long nights and weekends. 
We have 3 parties between Sat and Mon and then family coming to visit on Tues. I'm tired just writing that.

I've been feeling really good still, though FUH-TEEG hit me HARD yesterday, around 2pm. I couldn't shake it!! Nowwwwww I get it! :haha: I don't know if it was just a yesterday thing or what, guess time will tell today. Other than that, no real bump that I'll admit to, though there looks like maybe something's growing there. I only count if I can see something in the morning, since I am not bloated just yet. Other than that, just little things - felt like my hips were starting to loosen a little on Tues, boobs still hurt, still feeling heaviness/twinges in the old uterus. I love every minute of it. <3


----------



## TTC74

Wish - We are TTC again. It's all very complicated, though. I want a sibling for the LO that is close in age, but obviously the clock is ticking on my ability to produce one. DH already misses the newborn phase and says he wants another one but is terrified of the financial implications. So . . . whatever happens, happens.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you TTC and Taurus! That gives me hope! I've conceived twice naturally and once on 100mg clomid (last cycle). I'm thinking of trying the 100mg clomid again as I think it may have sped things up. IVF is going to cost us $18-$20k out of pocket just for 1 round (with PGS/ICSI/freezing) and if I can get and STAY pregnant naturally it sure would save us a lot of money!

TTC - your baby girl is such a cutie! Good work! And good luck with #2!

Wish - it's great to hear that you are loving every minute of your pregnancy, even the uncomfortable parts! I keep saying that when I finally get there I'm going to be puking with glee! Lol


----------



## TTC74

Ask4joy said:


> Thank you TTC and Taurus! That gives me hope! I've conceived twice naturally and once on 100mg clomid (last cycle). I'm thinking of trying the 100mg clomid again as I think it may have sped things up. IVF is going to cost us $18-$20k out of pocket just for 1 round (with PGS/ICSI/freezing) and if I can get and STAY pregnant naturally it sure would save us a lot of money!

I actually started taking supplements about 2.5 months prior to my rainbow baby BFP. Plus, I insisted on progesterone suppositories once I got my BFP. The supplements I was taking were Ubiquinol, Maca Root, and DHEA. 

GL!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, ask! yeah, I'm really just so grateful to be pregnant now, after so long of trying. I'm sure not being bent over a toilet is helping a little, allowing me to enjoy things! But I basically had said the same thing. :)

ttc - well good luck again!! I hope you guys can catch the rainbow a 2nd time! like...skittles? :haha:


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks TTC - DH and I have been taking ubiquinol for 4 months but only 100mg a day. I ordered more a few days ago so we can start taking 400mg/day. How much did you take? I've used Maca on and off but ordered the capsules for both DH and I too. I also take Omega 3 Fish Oil and EPO until O. And we both take whole-food based prenatal/multivitamin. I want to ask my doc about DHEA as I've read it's not generally recommended for women my age and could actually be detrimental if you don't need it. I'll be 35 in October so maybe? Oh, and I've also been put on progesterone suppositories starting after O the last 3 cycles but it didn't prevent another CP. It has stopped me from starting to spot at 10dpo though and AF doesn't show until 3 days after my last dose.

Any other changes you/anyone made before conceiving?

Also ...did anyone have your DH's sperm checked for DNA fragmentation? My doc hasn't recommended it (yet) but I've read that it can be a cause of unexplained infertility / early losses. DH has 2 children from his previous marriage (ages 13 and 14) who were conceived easily (argh!) and his SA was good (morphology was borderline low at 13%) so the docs seem to think it's not a male factor issue.


----------



## Rainshiny

Isn't COQ 10 supposed to be another good supplement? And maybe red raspberry leaf. It's been a while so I forget. Ask, I hope it works soon! Maybe next cycle is the one!!

Wish- so great that u feel good :) glad u can enjoy yourself. Hugs of joy to you my friend!!

Galvan-- hey lady!!! How's Texas? I'm sorry u feel so awful. Speedy recovery!!

Alleke- I keep hearing some rights issues in turkey but it sounds like life on the ground is pretty normal? Sounds like a beautiful place anyhow.

Mikki- I worry about you, hon. Do u think u could get a drs note and go in disability part time? Or do some admin work at HQ? It must be hard to work in your situation and worry about your health. Are there any other options?

I'm having a fight w my boss cause I feel like he's not hearing me, considering my viewpoint or taking me seriously. They gave me this project to work in but in the meantime, assigned me a ton of other work, including a project that is clearly much more far-reaching and important for our members. Then they wonder why I haven't finished the original project which is an internal sort of optional task. they seem to be assuming I'm procrastinating but I have too much to deal with -- plus if I hadn't put in the time on the bigger project the company might have lost vast amounts of grant matching funds. Something isn't adding up. Plus I feel that sexism plays a part in how they see me. Anyone else deal w this crap?


----------



## Taurus8484

Ask - I have all the testing done through fertility clinic to try and find reason for losing pregnancies. They couldn't find one except for my age. The last conversation I had with Doctor little did I know I was pregnant with my DS1.......but he did tell me in the beginning to stop the fish oil. Apparently it does more harm than good.


----------



## Ask4joy

Rain - Ubiquinol is the more potent form of coq10, hopefully increasing our dose will help us! 

Taurus - I didn't know that about the fish oil! Thanks for sharing! Everything I've read says it's beneficial to ttc / fertility. I'll def ask my doc about it! So glad you got your rainbow baby. Maybe we've just had bad luck but it concerns me that I keep miscarrying right after implantation...


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man, rainy - that's a crappy situation you're in at work. I'd feel like something was fishy too - giving you all that work to set you up to fail, basically, and then calling you out when you can't meet these unrealistic expectations?? Sounds similar to my case but I don't think anyone is setting me up and I've said numerous times that I need to be taken off of things b/c I can't give 5% to many things - I'd rather give a larger % to fewer things and be successful. Whatever you do, go into the convo with facts and not emotion. :hugs: good luck!! keep us posted


----------



## mikihope

TTC- Bella is so adorable! Thank you for sharing that photo.

Wish- Oh no, the unbelievable fatigue has hit you. Hope it was a one time thing! You definitely need loads of energy for your multi-day partying and family visiting! It's really great to hear that you are enjoying pregnancy, and appreciating even the uncomfortable and crazy things it does to your body. I did feel bad taking time off work. I wonder if I'm just not getting enough sleep... I get less than 8 hours of sleep each night. Despite that, I think I'm getting better, I managed to not be repulsed by the smell of the BBQ at our work party today at lunchtime. I had 2 cheeseburgers and a humongous bowl of ice cream, and it all tasted great to me. Yay!

Rain- I'm so sorry that you're going through a bad situation at work. It sounds awful, and I wish I had advice for you, but I have never been in this situation. I've been in the opposite, where abusive/crazy bosses have taken away responsibility to punish me. I hope that your situation gets better. Thanks for your concern! I wonder if I'm just feeling worse because I'm stressing myself about doing a bad job at work. My work in the lab entails a lot of moving around, standing, doing stuff and operating equipment. My boss is actually very understanding, but I feel like I'm letting him down by being less efficient in my work. I have a spot in a shared office, so I can't escape there to get some rest. I wish I could stop feeling so bad and guilty about my crappy performance at work. Or maybe my Thalassemia is causing extra fatigue, my mom said that hers did for her during her pregnancies. I also wonder if the trauma and injuries from my cycling accident last year are partially to blame for my fatigue. My arm and knee are still painful... I guess I'm not fully healed from that.

Thanks, Ask! I keep hoping for the bloat to go away. Whatever you end up trying, I hope it's the secret to your THB!

AFM- NIPT results came back low risk, so we're happy! And we are team :blue: DH and I are excited! My daydreams of what I would do with my future kid were always gender neutral, so I wasn't hung up on a boy or a girl. I was a tomboy when growing up, and my mom was the one who taught me and my sister to climb trees and ride bikes. Weirdly, somehow knowing that we're having a baby boy makes it more "real"ÂÂ to me!


----------



## Wish2BMom

wonderful news, miki!!! congratulations on Team Blue!! 
you know, after you listed your thoughts, i do agree with you that your feeling badly is probably a combo of all of those. I had to bow out of work after my last meeting at 12:30 yesterday b/c I literally had no more steam left. Too many late nights, early mornings, round-the-clock weekend work, supporting my 2 guys I manage, supporting my client. I literally hung up the phone with my boss asking to shut down (she agreed profusely) and went to the bathroom to get sick (my prenatal attacked me - I didn't take it with food). But I haven't felt as bad as i did then and I'm SURE stress had a lot to do with it. Try to take care of yourself as much as possible - are you able to take hourly breaks from the lab and go out to get some fresh air for 5? get to bed a little earlier maybe? Are you staying hydrated enough?

All that said, i'm glad it sounds like things are slowly coming around for you, at least in the food area!! A burger sounds awesome. I'm trying to watch what I eat so much b/c with 2, I really need to watch my iron (though I guess red meat is good for that so bring on the burgers!!). So we went out to dinner at a local Mexican joint last night and I had salmon, cilantro rice, mango and spinach! HAHA so Mexican! I WANTED a burrito but thought better of it. But then I have my bowl of ice cream every night, that i also know I'll have to reel in soon b/c of the glucose test.

Speaking of stress, but the good kind - I'm off to make a giant mac 'n' cheese for one of our parties today. Hopefully I make it through the day. I already took an hour nap on the couch and it was only 9am!
I hope everyone has a great weekend and if you're in the States - stay safe!


----------



## TTC74

Have I lost my mind? Can someone go to the top hpt on this page and look at it lightened, greyscale, and inverted and tell me what you think? 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images176284


----------



## Wish2BMom

it's saying 'unauthorized access' for me, no pic


----------



## Rainshiny

Mikki- congrats on team blue!! It totally makes it more real. That's wonderful!! You are a bada$$ and will get through it all... but don't feel guilty if u have to take extra time off. You are doing your goshdarn best!!

Wish- I also took a nap at 9am yesterday. I think my pregnancy two years ago is still catching up w me!!! Hahaha.

Ttc- I can't access the images. I really hope it works! That would be incredible.

I don't think I can say anything to convince anyone at work of my competency... it's feels like the more I argue the less effective my points are. I'm going to keep doing what I'm doing, and doing the right thing. I finished drafts of the projects that had been on hold, so that's good. I just needed to have my schedule cleared for a few days! I'm thinking of starting a women's leadership circle at my work. 

We hired nannys for many hours over the four day weekend, and managed to clear out a lot of stuff and do an incredible amount of errands and paperwork! Also had a massage and went out to lunch. I feel fantastic now. Managing the stuff is constant but I feel like we finally got ahead of it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm so jealous of your uber-productive weekend, rainy! And a massage...I could use one now but I heard not to get one in the first tri. 2-3 more weeks...ugh!
Also, sounds like you have a fantastic work ethic, so you'll get what should come to you and THEY will get what's coming to them. 

now I'm sick! I caught a cold, I assume from being rundown from f'ing work, and I'm trying to fight it going into my chest. Taking the approved meds but trying not to take too much. 
I think we both need out of our jobs. Let's start our own company!


----------



## terripeachy

I hope everyone had a nice holiday. 

Miki-yeah for team blue. It's been a while since we've had a boy in our group so that's super exciting. Do you have any names picked out? Glad the results came back well. 

Ttc-i agree with the others; no access and I certainly wasn't going to join the website. Hopefully today you have official good news for us. 

Rain-good idea on starting the women's group. There's no way you are alone in this situation at your workplace. That never happens. 

Wish-oh I just saw you posted. Sorry youre feeling a bit under the weather. I think that's something you'll have to get used to for a bit too. If you and rain start a new company, you should move down here!!

We had a nice picnic yesterday with three of my nieces and nephews. They spent the night and hubs is supposed to be taking them home today. I haven't heard from anyone so who knows what is happening, but when I woke up this morning everyone was knocked out. The neighbor bought fireworks and was shooting them off well into the night. We watched fireworks downtown and they were really good. I wasn't expecting having to listen to another show outside of my window. Ugh. 

Vonn, MrsR-hey!!!


----------



## Ask4joy

I'm really having a hard time and don't know what to do. DH was supposed to have his SA today and surprise, surprise, he couldn't do it. He even "practiced" 4-5 days ago and succeeded. I don't know what to do. If he can't give a sample "under pressure" we will never be able to do IVF. This has happened 4 times now. With his first SA he had to cancel his first 2 appointments. Then last month we had to cancel the IUI. Now today we had to cancel his SA. How bad do you think it would be if we BD and he pulls out at the end? I honestly think that is the only way this will work. He was able to do it once with a collection condom for IUI but then couldn't last month. And even with pulling out I'm not sure because the time-limit seems to make him unable to do it even though we are fine the rest of the time. This whole journey is hard enough and to have to deal with this on top of it is making me depressed. I know this makes him feel horrible but this is the 1 single thing he has to do in this process and he can't.


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - sounds like you had a great holiday!! you'd clearly have to open the business with us. Our financial planner.

ask - couple of different options - are you close enough to the drop-off office where he could do it from home and drive it in? I think it has to be within the half hour or something. We did that, so DH was in the safety of his own home. Or can you go with him and 'help'? they do allow the spouses to go in with them. I don't know about the pulling out, only b/c of all of the other stuff that could be included (your excretions - sorry!) and I think saliva kills sperm?


----------



## terripeachy

Ask- I can hear your frustration and I totally get it. You have one job!!!! Makes me want to scream when we have to do freaking everything else and something as simple as jacking off into a cup is your 'hurdle.' can you tell I have PTSD? Hee hee. 

Now that I have taken a breath, I'm with Wish. See if he can do it at home, keep it warm and bring it in. If not, he's going to have to find a way or donor sperm it is! Maybe that will give him the kick in the pants he needs OR maybe he doesn't really mind. So my vote is to ask the clinic if he can bring it in our have a come to Jesus meeting about this. We don't have time for cancelling appointments and not producing in a timely fashion. Hugs. I'm here all week. Ha.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Wish and Terri...we have tried all of these things! Even in the privacy of our home with "visual aids" he hasn't been able to do it the last 2 times we had appointments. Once he was able to with a collection condom but last month that method failed. After we called to tell them we wouldn't make it we BDed with no problem and I conceived but as you know it ended in a CP. Me "helping" almost seems to make the pressure worse. It's a total mental thing and I don't know how to help. I guess we just have to keep trying and making appointments until it works.


----------



## TTC74

I have no good news. I'm not counting myself out quite yet, though. I'm 10 DPO and with my LO, I went for a blood test at 10 DPO and only had a beta of 5. I'll give more credence to tomorrow's test. 

Ask - I don't think saliva kills sperm. My RE actually recommended it as a lubricant when we were TTC. :shrug:

Rain - I totally get it. It took my 8 years to get a promotion that everyone else got in about 2. It was all related to the fact that the boss's best buddy in the office didn't like me. It had nothing to do with my competence. It was awful. When the best buddy quit, I celebrated. Less than six months later, I was promoted. The process really sucked, though. It started to affect my self-esteem in a massive way.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Rain, Wish and Terri! We havent thought of names, but Im sure well come up with really silly ones as time goes on. DH and I are rarely serious! But yeah, wed better put our tiny brains together and think up some nice and non-silly names for little gummy.

TTC- Fx for you!

Ask- I'm sorry you're going through all that stress. I don't have any suggestions that haven't been mentioned already. I really hope that your husband manages a successful collection the next time. For IVF, maybe they can freeze the sample and have it available for retrieval?

Wish- Poor you, I hope you recover from your cold soon. It really does sound that your job is sapping you, and it has taken its toll. I really feel that it would be good for you to move on to greener pastures, I really hope it happens for you soon! I do agree with you that the stress and tiredness make us feel even worse. I have gone backwards with respect to nausea and exhaustion again, but I think its partly due to the stress Im feeling due to worries about work performance, worried about DH having to deal with most of the unpacking, not having much time together with him because hes still working weekends (was supposed to be short term, but its been almost 2 years). Argh!

Rain- What a tough time youre having at work now, kudos to you for moving forward and doing the right thing. I think youre the bada$$ ! I think the womens leadership circle is a great idea, and youre so strong for being able to start things like this. And thats great that you had such a productive weekend! I want one of those!

Terri- Sounds like you had a great day yesterday! But too bad your night was marred by the noise from your neighbor.

Ugh, Im sooo bloated, I dont seem to have any relief from it except for first thing in the morning. I think Im going to have to go shopping for pants, but I truly dread clothes shopping. DH would do it for me if it were possible. Hmm Anyway, I wish I could wear dresses in to the lab, but since I cant, it looks like pants shopping is in the near future for me!


----------



## TTC74

Looks like I may have a late implanter. I'm 11 DPO and I have the faintest of lines. Here is the original, the saturated, and the inverted pics.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6484.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 15









IMG_6487.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 17









IMG_6488.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TTC74

Cannot replicate with SMU and feeling crampy like AF is coming. Time will tell . . .


----------



## Wish2BMom

i def see it on the last 2, TTC! Cramping is sometimes good, right? And how the heck are you getting blood tests at 10DPO??? I'd be turned away flat-out! :haha:
Hang in there - it may stick!

miki - can you wear yoga-ish pants to work? I've been living out of mine that I picked up a few years ago at Target. Easy, simple shopping - they are Champion brand, black. I found a size that fit and bought 5 pairs. That way you aren't killing yourself shopping, not dropping a lot of $ and there's little decision making involved. And they're stretchy!

ask - good luck! maybe the repetition of trying will normalize the process for him and he'll be successful soon. FXed

terri - you are SO allowed to have PTSD on that very subject. Preach.

afm - trying not to work myself into a tizzy by reading into things, of course. This cold is adding in variables that I don't like and I can't aptly analyze myself and symptoms daily! My boobs aren't hurting as much lately, but I just read last night that the acute pain will leave after a couple of months, so that's now. I was terribly fatigued last night around 5:30 (and Tues night if I"m honest) but is that b/c I'm sick? or b/c of the pregnancy? I'm not as hungry anymore throughout the day either - not like crazy, endless pit hungry like I was. Guess I'm just feeling more normal and it's scary! I'm not even close to out of the first tri yet! Next scan is next Wed and it can't come soon enough. Just constant worrying here...


----------



## Ask4joy

I see it TTC! Hoping it keeps getting darker for you! Cramps could be due to early pregnancy as I'm sure you know!

We got the sample done today but we broke the rules and had sex using preseed and he pulled out (sorry TMI). I guess we will see how the quality is...hopefully it won't make much of a difference! We will try the collection condom again next time (didn't have one this time) for the sample that they will freeze. Hopefully we didn't just blow $200!


----------



## TTC74

I got some sure predicts and I see nothing. So, I'm thinking the frer was a fluke.


----------



## terripeachy

Ttc-when were those first tests from? I'd wait until tomorrow and see. Don't give up yet. 

Wish-maybe you're just adapting. I don't have any advice, but maybe Rain will pop on and reassure you. 

Ask-phew! I hope everything is OK with the sample. And get some spare collection condoms. Preseed should be safe I would think. 

Two days until I leave for IL. I'm trying to pack tonight and take it easy tomorrow. Many of my friends are on the road so I'm getting excited.


----------



## TTC74

The FRER was fmu. So, it's conceivable that the later tests are just dilute samples. I'm just not getting up my hopes. 

Enjoy IL!


----------



## TTC74

12 DPO. Just waiting for AF now.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6585.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Ask4joy

I'm still seeing a shadow of a line TTC. Hate to say it but may be a CP. Still hoping AF doesn't show for you!


----------



## mikihope

Wish- yoga-ish pants might just work, thanks! I told DH about your idea, and now we're going to go to Target (and maybe some other stores) next week on his special weekend off. He managed to take time off for that week, which is super rare. I wish we didn't have to waste our precious weekend, but I hate shopping and prefer to have DH's company, and DH likes shopping a lot more than I do!
I'm sorry you're not feeling well, and are anxious about your symptoms. I read up a lot about symptoms as I was inundated with them in my first tri, and what I found is that they come and go for many (most?) women. It did for my sister too. Many women were already losing symptoms by week 8-10. And a number of women with twin pregnancies said that they were very easy and basically symptom-free. I guess what I'm trying to say is that less symptoms shouldn't be anything to worry about, but I know that it's impossible not to. I'm glad that you have a scan coming up soon!

TTC- I hope AF doesn't show for you too!

Ask- What a relief, I hope the sample is good!

Terri- Have you left for IL yet? I bet you're going to have a blast, as usual :happydance:

AFM- Am trying to get back my lost fitness, despite my exhaustion. Someone at work told me I looked very tired, and I do. No pregnancy glow for me, just dark circles around my eyes. I don't wear makeup, so all my tiredness is out there for the world to see! Anyway, I've started walking easy trails, but it's discouraging how weak I am now, huffing and puffing on easy short walks. I used to be fit, playing lots of basketball, doing triathlons, etc. Those days are long gone, but I hope to at least be able to get back to a bit of running!


----------



## terripeachy

I made it to IL yesterday around 7:30 local time. It was chilly in the morning but it warmed up a little and I had an almost perfect ride. My back tire is worn out so I made an appointment to get a new one on Monday. I definitely got my money's worth. Eek. I probably shouldn't have ridden it here with it being almost worn but getting it to the shop and getting a ride home is so complicated at home with our work schedules and such. So I'll do it here while I'm mostly socializing and that will be that. 

Hope everyone is doing well. I think I will take two days to ride home instead of one long day. Sometimes it's nice to enjoy the scenery and not be on the highway the whole time.


----------



## TTC74

AF got me this morning and DH was sad about it. It really threw me for a loop bc while he is on board with TTC, he is terrified of the financial implications of a second day care bill. DH's can be baffling!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Terri - have so much fun in IL! are you in chicago or elsewhere? is this your moto-mamas group?

miki - thank you for sharing your research. I'm not too worried anymore, or at least trying not to concentrate on it. I just think I'm lucky. I'm not having any cramps or bleeding that would cause me to think they are anything but healthy and growing, so I'll go with that! :) 
Glad you're going to Target! I hope you found some good stuff!

11 weeks tomorrow! almost in the clear!


----------



## Lee37

Yay Wish- Woo hoo! Bring on the 2nd Tri!:happydance:



Wish2BMom said:


> Terri - have so much fun in IL! are you in chicago or elsewhere? is this your moto-mamas group?
> 
> miki - thank you for sharing your research. I'm not too worried anymore, or at least trying not to concentrate on it. I just think I'm lucky. I'm not having any cramps or bleeding that would cause me to think they are anything but healthy and growing, so I'll go with that! :)
> Glad you're going to Target! I hope you found some good stuff!
> 
> 11 weeks tomorrow! almost in the clear!


----------



## Wish2BMom

we have an appt this Wed to hear the heartbeats - FX'ed everything is ok!! I said I wasn't nervous but I am again. Hopefully that'll go away a bit more after the appt. 

terri - how did that women's night go? did you get any clients from it? I'm sure there were other benefits in just bringing like-minded women together. Share!!

any fun summer plans out there? We are going camping this weekend - we haven't gone camping in years, so I can't wait. A big group of us are going and we plan on telling folks then. :) I'm also trying to set up strategic dinner plans with people so we can tell everyone in their own special setting! I don't really want to do a FB post for some reason.


----------



## Rainshiny

Ttc- hugs to you- sorry it didn't work this time. Sounds like DH has one reaction from his heart and another from his head. He's a sweetheart.

Terri- where will u stop on the way back? The ride sounds lovely. DW wants a bike but I'm drawing the line at electric bike. But I don't worry about you for some reason- seems like u ride w a lot of others and are safe.

Ask- how did the SA go?? That must be so frustrating- hopefully u found a way or will figure out a way soon.

Wish- camping sounds so fun. I'm looking forward to when our kids have enough sense to go camping. Not near that yet :) 2nd tri, r u getting ready for thanksgiving every day?? Bring on the growth!! U can do this.

My friend w identicals managed to have her boys at 36 weeks (term for twins)! She stayed in the hospital on bedrest for two weeks, 5cm dialated, w periodic contractions!! Amazing. She had them via labor and all went home together healthy.

Mikki- you could feel guilty about your work, or you could choose not to. Everyone has times when they have things going on and aren't working as hard. You have very good reasons to need more rest right now. Plus I'm sure you made up for it before and after. U could take your boss at his word that it's ok. I think I asked before, but could u work part time?

Thanks for the sympathy about my work. I'd love to work w Wish and Terri! My boss is back from leave today. I hope he apologizes for going behind my back.


----------



## Rainshiny

Testing testing... I'm trying to see if this new ticker will work...


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Wow, 11 weeks! Time flies, youâre almost out of the first tri! Not gone to Target yet, weâll be going this weekend! Iâm so glad that youâre not so worried now, and are feeling positive about their health. I too find that I get nervous before scans, I think thatâs normal. I hope it goes great! Iâm jealous that you get to go camping. I love camping, but DH has never been, and heâs so afraid of snakes that heâs convinced that one will join us in the tent. Hopefully weâll get to go sometime!

TTC- Iâm sorry this wasnât your month. Itâs nice, though, that DH is secretly on board.

Terri- Your trip sounds amazing! DH tells me how nice it is to ride a bike, and Iâve always wanted to, but didnât find the time to learn. All I have is road cycling, and now I canât even do that for a while. I wish I could get back on my road bike and be on the road again, either solo or in a pack of riders. Itâs too dangerous in my condition right now, though.

Rain- Thanks, you are so right. I know I can choose not to feel guilty, and Iâll try. I have had abusive and/or pushy (sometimes yelling) bosses in the past, so I have a tendency to be afraid of my bosses. My current boss is so great, but I still imagine that heâs not happy with me. I also feel bad for him as I was hired to be a second pair of hands in the lab, as he does the lab work himself. When I first started work, his part time staff member was off work for a while as he had a broken pelvis from being hit by a car. 5 months later, I had my bike crash and broke my elbow and pelvis. I felt so terrible and guilty. And now I feel that Iâm struggling at work, so I think that Iâm letting him down. I have to change my mindset somehow. 
I hope that things go well with your boss, and he apologizes to you!

The bloaty/fatty big around my middle still goes down in the middle of the night, but it does seem more pronounced. It also seems firmer. I think that my uterus has come up enough that everything above is squishing out!


----------



## MsRipple

Sorry I have been such a lazy lurker, but I have been checking in and glad to hear that everything is going generally well for the group! TTC, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Terri- I'm beyond envious of your trip. When do you head back? 

I'm generally good - going to start doing weekly baby monitoring due to my somewhat elevated blood pressure. Sleep has also become way more elusive the last few weeks - some nights I just can't fall asleep until 3 or 4 am. Random feelings of anxiety wait to manifest themselves til I get into bed. Took some unisom and melatonin to knock myself last night w drs ok, but now am feeling still sleepy ;).


----------



## Alleke

Terri... I'm a bit jealous of your riding around like that, but I'm too chicken... :(

I've been laying low this month. Like TTC, I just had a bad feeling at the beginning of the month. Then, on CD 13 (I O on 13/14), I started getting sick, and ended up with a fever and spending 6 days making friends with my toilet. Finally went to the dr on Monday and was given antibiotics. Feeling quite a bit better, and now I'm 8 dpo. I feel ambivalent, because I'm afraid of the effects of the meds. Also, DH was denied the visa, so the trip to Greece is off. It's been one of those months. Friends are visiting in a week, though. Things are looking up. And I have an interesting medical story (if you want to know, ask, but it's probably TMI).


----------



## Wish2BMom

alleke - let 'er rip, I like interesting medical stories! I'm sorry your month has been full of suck. Hopefully your visit with your friends turns things around and DH gets his visa approved soon. Throwing TTC into all of that is bound to make things feel much harder! I hope you get reprieve soon.

Terri - how's the trip going? 

vonn - how are you doing? find a house yet? are we on baby watch?

mrs - so good to hear from you! that stinks that things are getting tougher and your blood pressure is going up. I'd imagine that impacts sleep as well. Are you nesting yet? I forget if we asked - do you have names picked out yet?

ttc - how are you doing?

rain - I love the ticker. I'm going to add one now too! :) Do you have 2 potty users yet? anymore fun plans scheduled? how's the work situation?

lee - :hugs: thank you! how are you doing?

galvan - you came and went - are you doing ok?

afm - heard the heartbeats on the doppler yesterday and they were perfect!! now I know why people buy those things. How reassuring! Though with 2, I'd have no idea if I was listening to the same one each time or different ones. I asked the doc how he knew the 2nd one was different and he goes 'I'm in a different spot!' Oh...:blush: it felt like the same spot to me! Guess they are much closer IRL than they look on the u/s! 
I also asked the doc if we can relax now, if they're here to stay. He said with a huge smile, 'Yes! Relax!' I know anything can happen at any time but I also want to let myself just sit back and enjoy so I'm going to work on that. It'll be easier when we tell everyone too and it's no longer a secret. I swear that's a big part of my anxiety!

I'm off to find a ticker! :)


----------



## TTC74

Wish - you will feel much more calm once you begin feeling them move - at least that's what I found. 

I'm doing well. I'm just waiting to O. Nothing exciting to report. The only thing new with me is my diet. I've been doing keto for about 3 weeks now and think that I am finally "fat-adapted". I cut the artificial sweeteners out of my diet which was hard but not as hard as I expected! I'm also doing intermittent fasting but only when my body will allow me. If I get to be starving, I don't do it that day. I've read that is the best way to go to keep your body in perfect nutritional ketosis. :shrug:


----------



## mikihope

Yay, Wish, I'm glad your scan went great! It is wonderful to hear those heartbeats, isnt it? I was going to suggest that you get a Doppler if you needed some reassurance. Actually I bought one! I use it maybe a couple of times a week, for 1-2 minutes at a time. I love it! I think youre right, telling people was a big part of the anxiety for me. I think you might feel less anxious after you tell people. Then, hopefully, you can enjoy your pregnancy even more! Im really loving the fact you have two in there. Thats so cool!

MsR- So glad you checked in, and you and baby are doing well! I hope that your blood pressure stays down, and its great that youre getting weekly checks. Sorry to hear about your anxiety, I hope you feel better soon, and sleep comes easier for you.

Vonn- Hope youre doing well, and hoping to hear from you!

Alleke- What an unlucky beginning youve had this month. Your illness sounded awful, poor you. I hope that good things are just around the corner for you! Im curious about the medical story too

TTC- Good luck with your diet, I think its admirable that youre staying on track and resisting temptation. I have zero willpower when it comes to food, so Im in awe of people who can keep to diets.

Im now at week 16, and feeling a bit better. I wish I could wake up and suddenly feel great, but alas, I need to be patient. I do think my "fat roll" is now much firmer, and it is starting to look more like Im pregnant rather than gaining weight. Or maybe thats just wishful thinking!


----------



## Alleke

Okay... This is what happened. Monday was my 6th day of diarrhea. I didn't want to go to the doctor until the weekend, so I just waited it out. On Sunday, I gave up on eating. I had an appointment at the public hospital for Monday morning, and before I went, I didn't drink for a couple of hours, just so I'd be able to make it to the hospital. 

I saw the doctor, and he said he needed a "sputum" sample, so we went to the lab. They gave me a little plastic vial with a scoop in it. I had seen one of those before, so I pulled out my phone and translated what was written on the vial. It was for a stool sample. They gave me JUST the vial. I looked around, wondering how to accomplish this. There was nothing; it's a public hospital. I checked the bathroom; nothing there. DH and I sat there and thought about it for a minute. DH mused that maybe they expected me to just shove the tube (1" diameter) up there. We decided to go find some water and snacks, since I hadn't had anything in quite a while. We also bought a paper cup. Eventually, I went back in the bathroom, which reeked of urine. There wasn't even any toilet paper and the seat was sprinkled on, of course. I managed to hit my cup some (and my hand some) while hovering. Luckily, I had tissues and hand sanitizer in my purse. Then, I got it in the vial and carried it through the crowd to the lab. This is why I got insurance for pregnancy. I'm okay with diarrhea in a paper cup, but I'm not okay with pregnancy and delivery in such conditions.


----------



## Alleke

p.s. I lost about 10 pounds as a consolation prize.


----------



## TTC74

Ugh Alleke! That sounds awful. I had diarrhea for about a week after I started eating keto. Right when I was ready to give up, I discovered that I'm supposed to be taking a supplement because of my lack of a gallbladder. Since then, I've been all set. I've lost 8 pounds in the past month. A little disappointed with the speed of the loss but slow and steady wins the race, right?


----------



## terripeachy

I'm home! 1820 miles. 

Rain-just because you ride in a group doesn't mean it's safe. On the way home, I was riding with four others. A trike was at the back and I was in the third spot. At our first (first!) stop light the front two bikes ran a yellow. I saw it in time and stopped. I put my hand down telling the bikes behind that I was stopping. The bike behind me (next to me when riding staggered) stopped. I looked to my right and here comes the trike right between us. She thought we were going through the red because she wasn't paying attention. Her fender hit and bent the footpeg of my friend's bike and hit her foot. Her big trike could've taken both of us out just like that. I wouldn't have known what hit me. She just want paying attention. My other friend and i had to go to the Harley dealership to make sure the footpeg didn't mess up the frame of her bike. All was well, but my point is that group riding isn't always best. I ride out alone and had a great trip. I rode alone from Columbus, OH this morning because my friends tire had a nail in it and she had to get it replaced. The shops don't open until 9 or 10 and I like to leave early. We stopped last night with friends so she stayed with them for the day. I got home around 1p. The weather was good. In IL it stormed a few nights but not when I was out riding. Peoria is kind of in the middle of the state, so not near Chicago. That is one of the worst riding cities because of traffic all.the.time. I will ride the long way around if I need to go near Chicago for any reason. 

One of my Motor Maid friends got married the same day I did and she was pregnant at convention a few years back. This week I heard she's having her second. Woop de doo. I told her mom 'congrats' and then changed the topic. I'm really good at that. 

Glad you all are doing well and I'll catch up later. I'm sleepy.


----------



## Vonn

Hi, everyone! Sorry I have so absent lately. Things have been incredibly hectic with moving, looking for a house, dealing with the increased dr visits and preparing for an early delivery. We finished moving everything into my parent's basement a week ago Friday, cleaned the condo over the weekend and closed on the sale of our condo on Monday. On Tuesday, we went in for a dr appt to check on blood pressure and baby. Baby looked good, but BP was too high. We got sent back to hospital. Once there, the labs indicated I had protein in my urine, which meant I had developed preeclampsia. Inducement required that day. I was super overwhelmed and not prepared at all. Nothing was ready. But baby was coming no matter what. The first part of inducing took a full day, then things started moving a little more quickly. 

Our little girl arrived at 6:09 am on July 13. She weighed 5lbs 4 oz and was 18.5 in long. She came 4 weeks early. I'd love for you all to meet Sailor Elizabeth! She is the most adorable little thing I have ever known. Her dad is completely smitten, which makes me love them both even more. 

It is Sunday and we are still in the hospital. Me, because my BP is not coming down. They increased my med and are waiting to see if it starts to drop. Baby Sailor dropped too much weight and developed jaundice. She is now undergoing photo therapy for 24 hrs, so we have to see how that improves. She's got to wear goggles and looks like our baby from the future. 

The preeclampsia and magnesium they give to prevent stroke and seizure can impact milk production. Mine still hasn't come in and we are supplementing entirely with donor breast milk. I am doing everything I can to produce and hope it happens. That is my biggest personal concern right now, how we will feed little Sailor when we leave. 

It's been quite a ride so far!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Vonn

One other pic of Sailor under the lights.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mikihope

Wow, what wonderful news! :happydance: Congratulations on the arrival of your precious baby, Vonn! Sailor is so adorable :cloud9:

I'm sorry you had preeclampsia, how scary for you! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that your blood pressure comes down, and that you are able to start producing to feed your wonderful new baby!


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations!!!! She's gorgeous!!! I cant believe you moved just in time. Wow wow!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Vonn xx Im so so happy for you xx she is gorgeous....


----------



## Alleke

Congratulations, Vonn! She's beautiful!


----------



## Wish2BMom

AHHHHH VONN!!!! :hugs: :happydance: :ninja: :wohoo: I'm SO HAPPY for you!!! Sailor is GORGEOUS, I love the name and she's just perfect! I hope your BP drops to normal soon. Will they monitor you until it's low enough to go home, I assume? omigosh and you got everything you needed done DONE. Phew!! Oh I am so happy for you - I audibly said 'Vonn!' when I saw your post!


----------



## Wish2BMom

all - yikes, that sounds HORRIBLE!! Do you know what caused it? a bug or bad water or something?

miki - 16 weeks, that's crazy!! I don't think I'll get a doppler (I actually didn't realize they were so small! HA!) as I'll probably drive myself nuts trying to figure out if I'm listening to the same baby each time, or a different one. I need to have more faith in this pregnancy so I'm going to work on that. :)

terri - glad you're home safe and sound! I agree - biking with a crowd isn't always the safest. Depending on them to pay attention to you and themselves is a lot. I'm glad you and your friend are ok!! When is your next big ride? Do you and DH have any vacation plans this summer? How's the biz going?

rainy - where you at?

msripple - how are you doing? 3rd tri yet? I think so, right?

ttc - good luck on that diet! that sounds crazy!

afm - NT scan tomorrow. I'm oddly not nervous about it. I think I'm finally sinking into relaxation mode. I'm excited to see them again tomorrow, though. Hopefully DH can come. It's been a few weeks for me and he hasn't seen them since the first scan! They should look a bit more like babies tomorrow I think, than the turtles he originally thought they looked like. Or giant-headed aliens. :haha:
Overall, still feeling great. Went camping this weekend and told our friends we were with. They were all just as stymied about it being twins as we were! HA! But it was great to let that out and be able to talk about it. Almost all of them have kids, ages ranging from 9 mos to 8 yrs old and another couple who just got married who wants to wait and another singleton who is still figuring out her life. So all walks - and we love them all. I can't wait to tell more people and just let it out! no more secrets!


----------



## Rainshiny

Congratulations Vonn!!! Sounds like you're in good hands. Birth plans don't always go the way you imagine - between the surprise induction and the magnesium, it sounds like you both went through an ordeal. Hope you both get to go home soon! I had magnesium too- I pumped around the clock for a while. Breastfeeding (when they were strong enough- mine were 5.5 weeks early) and massage did the trick. A good lactation consultant knows some tricks too! And fenugreek- try fenugreek or some of the other herbs out there, and lactation cookies :) I'm sure you'll get there!! If you have to use some formula, that's ok too!

So happy for you!!

More later...


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish- that's fantastic that u went camping and are feeling great! You're friends sound so fun. Did they all bring their kids? Glad u get to see the turtles weds. Will they be able to see gender? I forget. Do u want to know gender(s)? Any preferences?

Alleke- sounds like a fiasco. Did they figure out what it was? Do u feel better? 

I was wondering - do u see signs of the political oppression over there- it sounds wild from here but maybe it's under the radar there.

Terri- yikes, that is scary that u almost had a bike accident. I guess leaving early helps a bit. Glad u had a good time anyway. Yeah, I used to hate people who had just had kids (bnb members excluded of course) and now it's the ones without them im jealous of - in moments... I guess it's poetic justice. Lol...I'm also jealous of people w only one child. I'm a mess! I'll go count my blessings now (and pray that a good nights sleep tonight is one of them).

I read the potty training books and I'm doing it all wrong! You can't do it casually... I put the potties away for now. We will probably try in late September. Girl tot now can jump- very fun. Nothin much else!


----------



## Rainshiny

And I'm still so excited that there's a Vonnlette thats joined the world!!! She is adorable.


----------



## mikihope

Alleke- Wow, what a horrible experience! I did laugh at your DH&#8217;s idea regarding the vial, though. And you lost 10 pounds! You must have been very ill. I hope that you&#8217;re feeling much better now.

TTC- Congrats on losing 8 pounds through your determination!

Terri- What a great trip! You must be exhausted, I have no idea how you managed to type all that when you got home! Luckily you got home safe, and that woman didn&#8217;t cause an accident with her trike.

Rain- Jumping tot, how adorable!

Wish- How nice that you managed to share your good news with your wonderful friends! Oh yes, now I remember the reason I didn&#8217;t suggest the Doppler to you. I was thinking it would be really tough with multiples! I hope your NT scan goes great, and your DH can be present with you to see your twins once again. I&#8217;m glad that you&#8217;re relaxed about it and looking forward to it. Yup, I&#8217;m now headed towards 17 weeks, suddenly that number looks really big!

AFM- I tried taking a photo of my belly and I&#8217;m posting it here with apologies... I don&#8217;t take selfies and so this isn't a very good photo. I must be doing something wrong, it was so hard to turn sideways and take the photo! Sorry also for the unclean mirror. Anyway, I&#8217;m hoping that the bulge around my middle is not only bloat/fat but also the beginnings of an actual baby bump!
 



Attached Files:







me_16weeks_shrunk.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn- I hope you and Sailor can go home today. It must be so frustrating to have your baby but you can't go home. It's best that she's under close scrutiny while you focus on getting your milk in. Hugs! 

Rain-sorry the Pty training isn't really working just yet. They'll know when it's time and will probably run to the bathroom! I hope so, anyway.
Oh, I was watching the daily show and they did a segment with interpreters. They were saying it's hard to repeat what the Cheeto sets because a lot of countries don't have the same words so they say something else that didn't sound as pathetic. Instead of 'write, you're in good shape' they would say 'you look well.' it's not the same condescending, old man, creepy, disgusting statement.

Miki- you're so petite. I bet when that belly pops it'll look like a basketball. I think your selfie looks great. 

Alleke- are you feeling better now? 

No more troops for me for a while. I'm not really sided to take vacation, so I'm stuck to local weekend trips unfortunately. I wanted to go to my family reunion this year but I can't. It's sad but I do have a few client meetings so that's positive. I sure did have fun with my moto girls so that will have to do for now.


----------



## Wish2BMom

rain - I hope the same as terri and the kids just run to the toilet all of the sudden! I wonder if you can make it a competition between them? hmmm 

terri - weekend trips or shorter ones are kinda our MO too. It's fine - we get to do a lot of different things in the year then, rather than one or two trips. I like it!

miki - love the selfie! You look like me and I'm 4 weeks behind you! HAHA! I took one yesterday after lunch and my stomach is already further out than my boobs! 

vonn - I know you prob won't be on for a bit but I hope you're feeling better and your BP has come down. How's Sailor? <3 

afm - NT scan went really well! both are looking perfectly fine and no markers to speak of! Twin A was chilling and Twin B was shifting and dancing around, stretching arms overhead. SO COOL. Will get the blood results in a week.<3 <3


----------



## Ask4joy

I guess I finally found out the cause of my infertility. I have abnormal chromosomes. 10% of my blood cells tested showed a missing X chromosome (45X instead of 46XX). My doctor thinks this is the cause of my recurrent early miscarriages. Part of me is relieved to have an answer but the other part is terrified that we will have to undergo multiple IVF cycles just to find one normal embryo. DH has a small chromosomal issue too but she didn't think that was the cause of our difficulties. We are meeting with a geneticist next.


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, Ask - that's a lot to take in. I am with you - good to have answers and now you can plan your attack. But yeah, daunting. :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - She's absolutely beautiful. Congrats!!!


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Hooray for your great NT scan! How wonderful that you got to see one of the twins moving around, that must have felt so amazing! Gummy was completely still for my last scan, I wish I could have seen him moving. How cool that you are already at the same belly point as I am, yet you are 4 weeks behind. Your twins are growing well!

Rain- I hope that potty training in September goes well for your little tots! I wish I had advice to offer, but my only experience with "potty training"ÂÂ is with housetraining my dogs or training my cats to use the toilet!

Terri- Thanks for saying that Iâm petite! When I was growing up and living in Asia, I was considered big due to my height (5â9) I wore large or extra large sized pants. Sigh, right now Iâm wishing that I actually had a proper bump. It would be so cool if my belly really did end up looking like a basketball, Iâd like to draw seams on it to make it look even more basketball-ish!

Ask- How worrisome for you, but at the same time it looks like you have your answer. I hope that you have a good meeting with the geneticist, and that your doctor can help you come up with a good plan to move forward. 

Vonn- How are you and Sailor doing? I hope that your bp is down and the light treatment has worked for Sailor :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I smell a Halloween costume, miki!


----------



## Wish2BMom

seeing if my ticker worked...had to go with the food!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks ladies...still kinda in disbelief. I feel lucky to have Mosaic Turner Syndrone and have NO symptoms aside from repeat pregnancy loss. Most women with this condition are infertile/sterile or go through POF and my egg supply is above average for my age. Hoping IVF does the trick. 

Miki - you are too cute! Love the pic and growing bump!

Wish - your chicken nuggets are adorable ;)

Vonn - big congrats!!!


----------



## Rainshiny

Ttc-8lbs in a month is a lot!

Ask- wow... that is a lot to process! It's sort of lucky/not lucky/lucky. What's next- are you looking into ivf? Whatever u decide, you made it this far, and can do whatever u need to to follow your dreams.

Wish- so great to hear your ny scan results were perfect! Scan time is so precious isn't it?? Any clue on gender(s)? Are u doing the harmony test too? And surely there's a food ticker for twins - discrimination!!

Mikki- your bump is adorbs. R u feeling good? Hope this is the time u can enjoy being pregnant.

I did get several good nights sleep this week! Got my wish. I think we will train one and the other later since we have a nanny and she can only train one at a time- probably in September. Today, little girl is into a book about construction trucks and wearing hiking boots, while boy wants his pink jelly shoes. It's fun. I'm trying to be gender neutral- it's harder than I thought. Someday I'll read more about that.

Sad to read about John McCain. One of the republicans with character and integrity.


----------



## MsRipple

Wow, so much going on!

Vonn - Sailor is so gorgeous. Please update us when you can about how you guys are doing. Hopefully you are both reading this from home :)

Terri/Rain- I used to hate it when people (usually my mom) would randomly name drop people recently pregnant (oh, did you know Katie's daughter is having a baby.) My response: didn't know, don't care. Which was pretty accurate - I mean I'm theoretically happy for this person I barely know, but Why would I want to hear about everyone I don't know who can just apparently randomly have a baby when I couldn't. I'll be honest it stings less now.

Wish congrats on the good scan! Any more pics?

Miki- you are gorgeous. And you look somewhat like I pictured you, though I think I would have guessed shorter hair!

Ask- wow, I'm both sorry for that diagnosis and glad you got one earlyish on. Do they think PGS testing will do the trick?

With the exception of insomnia, anxiety, and big swollen feet doing well over here, though overwhelmed with work for the next week or so. We are getting kind of close to baby time too- 6 or 7 weeks to go?! I started going in for extra monitoring due to elevated bp prior to pregnancy- all looks good so far.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-love the ticker! I was just about to ask you and Miki to consider putting one up because I can't remember your weeks. Thank you!!

Mrs R-welcome back. Glad to hear things aren't going too bad. Did you pick a name yet? I can't remember. 

Rain-i think it'll be good to potty train one at a time. When the boy sees the girl going, he'll want to try it too. That's the beauty of twins, right? They have each other to learn from. 

Ask-would you consider donor eggs? It seems like a lot of $ and time to wait for one chromosomoly good egg even though I guess 10% doesn't seem too bad. I'm just impatient, so don't mind me. I agree with the others as far as it being lucky/unlucky. I'm glad they were able to find it instead of simply unexplained. 

Hi to everyone else. Orioles have been winning lately so I'm excited again. My bestie Andy u went to the game last night. I love going to the games with her. We just talk and eat stadium food the whole time. it was super hot though. We were sweaty, sweaty girls.


----------



## Ask4joy

My doctor seems confident we will find a good embryo but the only way we could do more than 1 cycle is with some kind of grant. I'm not ready to give up on having a biological child but I'm totally open to donor eggs if that doesn't work out. I've talked to some Turner Syndrome women who have conceived naturally a healthy baby after several miscarriages so that's still a possibility!


----------



## Alleke

Thank you, ladies. I&#8217;m all recovered now. I had some sort of infection, but I don&#8217;t think they tested for the exact one.

Miki, you look lovely! Your bump is and will be very cute!

Ask, I&#8217;m sorry about your news. But, it&#8217;s always better to know what you&#8217;re dealing with, so you know how to deal with it. It&#8217;s great that you&#8217;re working with doctors who can help you make the right decisions for you going forward. 

AFM, I&#8217;m writing this as my guests catch up on a bit of sleep. They arrived yesterday, as did AF. So, I will probably not even be lurking for the next 10 days. I will be drinking and gallivanting, instead! When they leave, we will start BDing all day every day. We had been trying to sway pink with timing, and we have decided to stop that this month.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi all!

ready for the weekend? I am and I haven't even been killing it at work this week. I had an interview at a new place this morning and I think it went really, really well. I had to meet with a panel of 3 people but all were very engaging and not intimidating at all. Fingers crossed!

rain - that sounds like a great PT plan and I bet what terri says will happen. Boy will be so curious and hear all of the praise girl is getting and want in on that. Hopefully!! Glad you're getting some sleep too! Sleep is NOT overrated, I love it and it loves me and I'll miss it terribly in a few months!

terri - oooooh a ball game and stadium food sounds AMAZING right now! I don't even care about the heat! Glad you had such a good time. You're welcome for the ticker! :thumbup:

alleke - have fun with your guests, gluttony and gallivanting! HA! Have one for me! 

ask - I wish you nothing but luck in continuing to try for your own but am here if you ever want to start asking about DE. Truth is, I'm still wrapping my head around it but it's given us this shot at a family so I'm forever thankful that there is such thing as this process.

msr - so glad you're feeling good, besides those little thing! :haha: omigosh,YES - baby watch is ON! Yes, do you have a name yet?

thanks for all of the well wishes - I am so happy. I told all of work last night at an outing we had. A few people already knew so it was more letting them off the hook of the secret. But there were a couple that I consider friends that didn't yet know so it was fun to tell them. Then my boss started joking about how the babies would be hired and they are 'Company 2.0' or whatever. Nope nope nope nope. I gotta get out of here... :)

have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## mikihope

Wow, so much going on! It would be great if we got some BFPs on this thread, Iâm keeping my fingers crossed for those who are TTC!

Ask- Thanks! You have such a great attitude! Iâm sure youâll be successful in your TTC journey, I hope it will come real soon for you.

Wish- I love your ticker! Too cute, you have two nuggets now! What a promising interview you had, I hope you get the job! Oh yes, thanks for the great Halloween costume idea --basketball belly!

Terri- Iâm sorry to hear that you couldnât go to your family reunion, I hope you can go the next time. At least you get to enjoy watching your Os play, and spend time with your bestie. How wonderful! The heat didnât sound wonderful at all, though. Eew, sweaty!

MsR- Thanks! Iâm impressed that you managed to imagine what I looked like. Great to hear that you are doing well, but too bad you have to deal with being overwhelmed with work as well as the other issues. I hope you feel better soon, and your bp stays in a good range. Wow, 6 or 7 weeks to go! How exciting, almost time to meet baby! :cloud9:

Alleke- Thanks! Wow, sounds like youâre in for a "hedonistic"Â time... enjoy your drinking/gallivanting/BDing! Good luck, and may this be your month!

Rain- Thanks! Hmm... yes, I am in fact feeling much better (except for the extreme bloating!). I have much less nausea, even if I donât have all my appetite back. Iâm so glad, I hated feeling so queasy! I am definitely enjoying the pregnancy much more, and feeling much more like my old positive self.

So Iâm feeling a bit more energetic, and I tried to break into a little jog during my walk yesterday. And I reeeaally sucked! I felt little pains in my boobs and other parts of my body, I was so slow, and I felt like a clumsy hippo. It was embarrassing :cry: Luckily DH has set up some gym equipment and put his road bike on the trainer, for me to try to get fit in the comfort of our home. Oh, and Iâm not sure... but I think Iâve been feeling some pops/flutters that may be gummy moving around in there. Iâve been feeling the fluttering for over a week, wondering if itâs gas or my imagination, but I think theyâre getting stronger!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ohhhhhhh feeling flutters!!! it's just about that time!! I'm so excited for you!
yes, I need to get on this workout thing - the owner of my gym (it's a small boxing/martial arts gym) was messaging me through FB last weekend and said that I could come in for the rest of July and August for free since I barely got to use my membership earlier this year. I had put the membership on hold when I found out I was preg to save the $100/mo, knowing I wouldn't come in during the first tri. Maybe I'll get some energy to go a couple of times. I feel like fatigue is hitting me late, though. 

I can't wait to see which craving food my nuggets are on Monday!


----------



## TTC74

Wish - What kind of cravings have you had thus far?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Definite sweet tooth! ice cream has been on the top of that list but if a cupcake passes my way, I have zero ability to say no. I'm making sure I balance it out with lots of good stuff, though!

how are you doing? we in another TWW yet?


----------



## mikihope

How was everyone's weekend?

Wish- That's great, 2 months free at your gym! I hope you get your energy back so you can make use of it. I have a sweet tooth too! Sounds like you have more willpower than I have, though. Yep, I've been feeling flutters and I hope it's from little gummy moving around in there!

I went for a prenatal checkup today, but it was a very quick one. There was no scan, and DH was so disappointed. But we heard the heartbeat, so that was good! I asked the doc about the possibility of a vaginal delivery, given that I broke my pelvis a year ago, and apparently it is possible as long as my pelvis doesn't start hurting beforehand. Hmm...

I've been reading stuff on the net written by women who are 17 weeks along, and they have already bought a bunch of baby stuff. I haven't bought anything, except for some maternity jeans. The Target (thanks for the suggestion, Wish!) I went to had a Maternity section, so that was convenient. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to be looking at baby stuff now, or it's still early...


----------



## Wish2BMom

So glad your appt went well! You look like you're really healthy and I'm sure you're all healed up and ready for birth. You still have a few more months too, so I'm sure you'll be great!

Yeah, I'm not sure when to start looking either! It's actually not even on my radar, oddly enough. I think it might freak me out and make it too real or something, even though the most real thing should be that they are growing inside me! I don't think 17 weeks is too early, though. Maybe ease yourself into it and pick up a cute onesie somewhere you and DH go to visit sometime soon? I also plan on accepting any and all hand-me-downs, since we're just about the last ones in our groups of friends to have children.

I've been feeling little things too, very rarely but I've read that it's completely possible to feel them now with twins. Feels like a tiny little muscle spasm. I only feel it when I'm laying in bed at night. :)

Vonn - I hope you're doing well and can hop on soon to give us an update!


----------



## TTC74

Wish - that makes perfect sense! Babies are more active when we lie down for bed. As a matter of fact, when babies are born, their sleep schedules are backwards because of it. Apparently, they are soothed to sleep by our walking around in the daytime. 

Miki - I don't think it's too early to start looking at baby stuff! I totally get the weirdness of looking, though. I don't think I was comfortable truly shopping until I could really feel the movement in a major way on a regular basis. 

AFM - I am 1 DPO today. BD last night. We'll see if anything comes of it. Also, baby B is doing great! She slept in her crib for the first time last night! She slept awesome! She's been waking up in the middle of the night (which is weird since she started sleeping through the night by 2 months but stopped again at about 4), but last night night, she slept like a rock. So, we think she may just be sensitive to light and sound. We have the terrible habit of sleeping with the TV on.


----------



## Ask4joy

Ladies, I'm struggling and need somewhere to vent! I don't like sharing marital problems with close friends and family so I guess this is a better place that anywhere. DH lost his job 3.5 months ago. A company is in the process of making him an offer this week but the stress we have endured the last few months is enough to tear our marriage apart. DH has become an uptight, irritable, negative a-hole. I understand it's a result of the situation but I feel like I can't take it anymore. Lately I feel like we truly hate each other. I wake up hating him and go to bed hating him. This will sound selfish but I feel like he has ruined my summer. This time was supposed to be a time to relax and recoup and GET PREGNANT. He is too stressed and irritable to care at all about my well being. Our relationship has become a constant power struggle and shouting match. He won't compromise anymore. I feel like running away. I feel like the man I married is nowhere to be found. Honestly, he was the least sympathetic of anyone after my Turner Syndrome diagnosis last week. I'm at the end of my rope. Please tell me it will get better! In the past when we would argue we would make up and all was well again but lately it seems we aren't getting over it and are both developing major resentments.


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed, TTC!!!

ask - oh man, that's so hard. Marriage BLOWS sometimes!!! Especially when we are on complete 100% different pages. I am no expert but I would say to hang in there - I'm sure he feels like he's under considerable pressure right now not having a job (esp, and maybe looking at his age maybe he feels like he should be the breadwinner/supporter/etc) and feels like a failure there, and then maybe feels like a failure b/c he can't get you pregnant, and then potentially even more of a failure if he knows or senses you feel this way about him and there's nothing he can do about it. I'm not saying you're wrong, maybe he is just a d*ck. But usually a person doesn't just change into one. And men are OH SO GOOD at sharing their feelings...not. Just TTC, without all of the other stuff, can send a shiv into the middle of a relationship. You guys have considerably more going on.

I really hope that this job works out for him and maybe that will give him a sense of belonging/responsibility or whatnot (not the right words I'm looking for but thinking you get my drift?) again and maybe his attitude will ease up again. I would say, if after that it doesn't, then maybe reassess things. Tough to base anything on your current situation b/c things, from potentially his perspective, really need to get better. All that said, I think it's also enlightening to know how the other responds in tough situations. I've learned that my DH and I don't do well in tough situations either and definitely build resentments. A lot of that happens b/c we choose not to communicate to each other b/c we know it'll be a blowout or the other won't listen. So we silence ourselves and stew.


----------



## Lee37

Congrats Vonn! shes beautiful! :happydance::cloud9:


Vonn said:


> Hi, everyone! Sorry I have so absent lately. Things have been incredibly hectic with moving, looking for a house, dealing with the increased dr visits and preparing for an early delivery. We finished moving everything into my parent's basement a week ago Friday, cleaned the condo over the weekend and closed on the sale of our condo on Monday. On Tuesday, we went in for a dr appt to check on blood pressure and baby. Baby looked good, but BP was too high. We got sent back to hospital. Once there, the labs indicated I had protein in my urine, which meant I had developed preeclampsia. Inducement required that day. I was super overwhelmed and not prepared at all. Nothing was ready. But baby was coming no matter what. The first part of inducing took a full day, then things started moving a little more quickly.
> 
> Our little girl arrived at 6:09 am on July 13. She weighed 5lbs 4 oz and was 18.5 in long. She came 4 weeks early. I'd love for you all to meet Sailor Elizabeth! She is the most adorable little thing I have ever known. Her dad is completely smitten, which makes me love them both even more.
> 
> It is Sunday and we are still in the hospital. Me, because my BP is not coming down. They increased my med and are waiting to see if it starts to drop. Baby Sailor dropped too much weight and developed jaundice. She is now undergoing photo therapy for 24 hrs, so we have to see how that improves. She's got to wear goggles and looks like our baby from the future.
> 
> The preeclampsia and magnesium they give to prevent stroke and seizure can impact milk production. Mine still hasn't come in and we are supplementing entirely with donor breast milk. I am doing everything I can to produce and hope it happens. That is my biggest personal concern right now, how we will feed little Sailor when we leave.
> 
> It's been quite a ride so far!


----------



## Lee37

Wish so happy all is going great and you can share the news!! So wonderful :happydance: Lily is 10 months old now, cant believe I will be weaning her soon. It goes so fast! Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy! Excited to see scan pic and bump pic updates!! 


Wish2BMom said:


> Hi all!
> 
> ready for the weekend? I am and I haven't even been killing it at work this week. I had an interview at a new place this morning and I think it went really, really well. I had to meet with a panel of 3 people but all were very engaging and not intimidating at all. Fingers crossed!
> 
> rain - that sounds like a great PT plan and I bet what terri says will happen. Boy will be so curious and hear all of the praise girl is getting and want in on that. Hopefully!! Glad you're getting some sleep too! Sleep is NOT overrated, I love it and it loves me and I'll miss it terribly in a few months!
> 
> terri - oooooh a ball game and stadium food sounds AMAZING right now! I don't even care about the heat! Glad you had such a good time. You're welcome for the ticker! :thumbup:
> 
> alleke - have fun with your guests, gluttony and gallivanting! HA! Have one for me!
> 
> ask - I wish you nothing but luck in continuing to try for your own but am here if you ever want to start asking about DE. Truth is, I'm still wrapping my head around it but it's given us this shot at a family so I'm forever thankful that there is such thing as this process.
> 
> msr - so glad you're feeling good, besides those little thing! :haha: omigosh,YES - baby watch is ON! Yes, do you have a name yet?
> 
> thanks for all of the well wishes - I am so happy. I told all of work last night at an outing we had. A few people already knew so it was more letting them off the hook of the secret. But there were a couple that I consider friends that didn't yet know so it was fun to tell them. Then my boss started joking about how the babies would be hired and they are 'Company 2.0' or whatever. Nope nope nope nope. I gotta get out of here... :)
> 
> have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Thanks so much for the encouraging words! Thatâs a good idea, maybe buying a onesie might be a fun way to start. DH likes to buy stuff, so maybe heâll get into the choosing and buying of baby stuff and take a load off my mind. Do you start feeling movement earlier with twins? I think I feel the muscle spasm type feelings too! Itâs like a light twitching for me. 

TTC- Fx for you! And itâs great to hear that your little baby B is doing so well! I think I feel the same way you did about buying baby stuff, I would feel much more comfortable buying something if I felt regular movement. I hope thatâs coming soon!

Ask- Iâm sorry that your husband is being irritable and negative. It does sound to me that he is very stressed and unhappy at the moment. Unfortunately I donât really know what to suggest to make it better (I think Wish had some wise thoughts). I do think that since he was not like this before he lost his job, that it is just situational and should go away once he gets a new job. I hope that is just around the corner! Unfortunately, itâs tough that both of you need each otherâs emotional support at the moment, and I think that is adding to the resentment. Itâs tough, but I think it will pass :hugs:


----------



## mikihope

Finally trying out a ticker...


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah Miki!!

Ask-i agree with the others. Marriage is hard. Making babies is hard, raising children is hard, losing a job is hard and you have two out of three going for you. Maybe you should try doing something nice for your husband and explain how you are feeling. He doesn't have to explain himself but maybe having you open up will allow him to see how his situation is not only affecting him but you as well. Be the bigger person. We always have to do that and it sucks, but men have no concept of communicating their true feelings and so if you do it first he may get a clue. I'm sorry you're going through this, but you're not alone. My hubs and I had many issues when we were TTC and I figure it's just how things go when people are not on the same page. Everything is still not perfect but it's a lot more manageable at this stage of the game. I hope by now things are a little better. 

Afm-headed to pa to deal with landlord-tenant stuff. Why, why is this such a trying process? Hopefully my tenant will really get out when her lease is up in a few weeks. I'm serving her teeth day notice today. I should have dinner it in May but I was trying to give her the benefit if the doubt even though she's been plucking my nerves since day 1. No more ms. reasonable landlord. I will do as much as possible to get these people out the day after their rent is late.


----------



## Wish2BMom

love the ticker, miki!! 

terri - ugh, I hope it went well for you this weekend. I have to say that our property management company has been a lifesaver. I could NOT deal with tenants on a daily basis. Or weekly, or monthly...no thanks. We actually looked into selling our duplex this year since the market is so good but nah. Not yet. Sigh.
Sox are out of #1 spot - told ya they always blow it!! :haha:


----------



## Vonn

Wish--I love how happy you are. It's so wonderful to see your success and positivity. You're going to be an amazing mom! How's your bump coming?

Terri--I really hope your next tenant is amazing. It seems like the past few have caused nothing but stress. 

Ask--I'm so sorry you are having marital troubles. Infertility put a huge strain on my marriage. They say it's as stressful as having cancer, so it's no wonder marriages suffer. I found going to a therapist was extremely helpful. I wanted to go to one with DH, but he wasn't interested, so I went to one myself and it still made a big difference. I think for many of us, relationships suffered while TTC. Know that you are not alone in having this issue. I hope you and DH can work through it. 

Miki--I feel you on buying baby stuff. I looked a bit, but was hesitant to buy anything for a long time. 

TTC--what was Bellamy sleeping in prior to using the crib? Any tips for how you fit her to sleep through the night so early? We are a ways from that, but it sounds absolutely glorious!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM--checking in as I pump, which I am doing every two hours to try and stimulate milk supply. I am also taking supplements and tea and eating foods that can help. So far it hasn't really improved. I am trying to be patient and not get down but it's hard. I will be so disappointed if I can't breastfeed but I am trying hard not to dwell on it. 

Sailor is doing really well! She is such a sweetheart. She was up to 6 lbs at her appt on Thursday. She still mainly sleeps, but was awake for about 3 hrs between feedings this morning. That's a record for her! She fusses a little when she's hungry but rarely cries. She's changed a lot already. 

We've started having visitors and it's so fun to have ppl meet her, but it seriously messes up our schedule. DH is back at work now so it's nice to have my parents around to help when feeding and pumping happen to be at the same time.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh I was so excited to see Vonn made an update!! :)
So happy that Sailor is doing so well and you're both home. I'm sure it's a bit of a blessing in disguise to have had to move into your folks' place for a bit. My mom and sister have already offered to come up for however long we need them to after the babies are born. 
How are you doing? besides all of the pumping - are you ok? I hope you're really doing well and just loving being a Mom! :hugs:

oh, and miki - yes, I've read and been told that you can potentially feel twins earlier than a singleton, simply b/c there's less room! I still can't really pinpoint that YEP, I've felt them, so I'll still say no at this time. Muscle spasms, gas bubbles...that's probably been what I've felt.

My bump is coming along - I feel bigger than I am and it depends on the clothes I'm wearing as to how 'big' I actually look. If you didn't know me, you wouldn't think I was preg, I don't think. I just ate yet another bagel breakfast sandwich so I think I would be inaccurately bigger right now if I took a pic so I'll post something later this week. :)


----------



## mikihope

Yay, Vonn! So glad to hear that you and Sailor are doing so well! Sailor sounds precious :cloud9: I hope that breastfeeding works out for you, but whatever happens, I hope you will feel upbeat and enjoy your time with her! Yeah, I'm still not looking at baby stuff yet, anyway I figure that baby wonât be too critical of the merchandise I end up buying for him.

Wish- Yay, I can't wait for your twinny bump pic! Yeah, don't cheat with that bagel breakfast sandwich in there! Interesting how you not only will be bigger with twins, but should also feel movement earlier. I bet you've been feeling your little ones already!

Terri- I hope that your tenant doesnât give you a hard time any more. Like Wish, I also had someone look after my property for me. Not a property management company, but my agent. She has always been great at choosing tenants, plus she deals with fixing things and buying things that tenants ask for, I just pay her back for those things. When I moved here from Singapore, she continued to deal with my property, and when I wanted to sell (for DE IVF) she took care of that for me too. I would go crazy trying to deal with tenants myself, so I donât envy you!

Iâve finally started my "exercise" regimen! I do some exercises at home, and Iâm doing more work on my bad arm (my elbow broke off during my bike crash and was pieced back with a plate and screws). On my walks, I now break into a very slow run for a few minutes at a time. It looks silly, and I find myself wishing that I had a bigger bump so I look like I have an excuse for my terrible "running"!


----------



## TTC74

Anyone else bought FRERs recently? They've abandoned the curved handle! :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

awesome job, miki! I woke up thinking I needed to get on that horse. It's so good for you and baby(ies) that I really need to. Gosh, your 'elbow broke off'?! OFF??? that's crazy!! That really must have been one hell of a crash! I'm so glad you're better and able to hold a life inside your body!

terri - how'd it go this weekend?

ttc - I didn't mind the curved handle as much as others! does this mean you're testing again soon??

well - ask and ye shall receive. Here's a bump pic, first thing in the am. Don't mind the concentrating crossed eyes haha
 



Attached Files:







14w.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TTC74

Wish - yes, I'll test again soon. As a matter of fact, I have some OSOMs coming in this afternoon. I'll probably test with one of those tomorrow morning just because I have read that they are so sensitive an 8 DPO BFP is not uncommon. I suspect that it wouldn't be true for me since I seem to get late BFPs, but you never know!


----------



## MsRipple

Vonn - so glad all is well! :) 

Wish - you look great - those filet mignons are settling in nicely ;)

TTC - I've got some extra frers (I think the box may even still be sealed - if you want them - or if anyone on the board does pm me a shipping address).

Not much going on here, while at the same time it feels like everything is going on. My amazing fabulous husband built a crib from scratch and we have mostly set up baby's area in what is still kinda doubling as a guest room! I'm working a reasonable amount, but hoping to start taking some more time off here and there this week. We decided to hire a doula and met with them last week. This weekend we will do some childbirth and childcare courses, as a well as a tour of the maternity wing of the hospital. I've been going weekly appointments with my ob the last two weeks and will start bi-weekly next week. I did have one bp spike, but generally all looks good with this large bag of potato chips ;)


----------



## TTC74

Getting close, MrsRipple! 

Wish - so happy your little nuggets are thriving. Will you find out their sex or wait?


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-great picture!! Thanks for sharing. 

Vonn-yes, glad you and baby are doing well and are at home. Don't beat yourself up over breastfeeding. I could never get it to work either. Ha!

Mrs R-yeah, a big bag of chips. Awesome and yummy. Too bad they don't have sir cream and cheddar. Those are one if my favorites. I never liked plain chips. Too great tasting for me. 

I didn't find a tenant this weekend. Everyone sucks and right now my options are a parolee or a prostitute. I may have to go with the woman because at least she can pay. Ugh. No one in this city is awesome so my hopes are very low. My current tenant got her first notice (notice to quit) but I need her to get out beforehand. She and her kids needed up the house. Crayon on the walls everywhere. And holes in the wall. You live in a place for free and still can't take care of it? Yet every other day you claim the shelter is better. Then get out! I do not understand. I also got a card in the mail saying that someone wants to buy the house. You know those random people with signs that say 'i buy houses.' I'm considering calling. I networked the rest if the weekend and net some nice people. Maybe they will be clients. I have a busy week and I plan to go to the movies! I haven't been since st Patrick's day 2016 so it should be fun. We are going to see "girls trip." Time to do laundry. Ta ta for now.


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Wow, you look so great! Seems like my belly is about the same as yours now, but I look far less glamorous than you do. Yeah, exercise is good for us and the babies, so get going! Yup, it was a hard crash, going fast downhill on a big slope on the road. The @ss ahead of me decided to swerve for a u-turn without looking. Worse still, he didnât help me at all, even though he was able to walk around. My right elbow broke off, and the right side of my pelvis was broken in 3 places. This was on my dominant arm too. It took a lot of perseverance and hard rehab to be able to be able to return to a semblance of normal life.

TTC- Iâve never tried the older non-curved style FRER, but I read that theyâre much better if you want to look for that faint second line. I hope you get yours this time around!

MsR- Wow, how wonderful that you husband made the crib from scratch! Things are moving along really fast for you now. Iâm glad your bp is behaving except for that one spike. Oh, I just hired a doula too! I hope yours ensures a great birth experience for you.

Terri- Youâve got so much going on, as usual! All sound like good fun, except your battles with the tenant and finding new tenants. It sounds exhausting, and I hope that all this craziness ends for you soon. And I hope you get some new clients from the bunch of nice people you met through networking!

So, I just hired a doula to help with the birth. Iâve been worried about my ability to go through a vaginal delivery as I broke my pelvis in 3 places only 1 year and 2 months ago. The OB recently confirmed with the orthopedist that I can go ahead, as long as my injuries donât act up and cause pain. So I decided to try to go for it, but Iâm very apprehensive. I also worry that with my narrow frame, my baby may be too large! DH and the donor are from ethnicities who have larger babies than my own. So those are the reasons that I wanted to find a good doula to help me through...


----------



## Wish2BMom

We finally ripped the band aid off and told the rest of my family yesterday. Now all but one couple that we want to tell in person have been told and we have plans with them tomorrow night. THEN I can make it 'Facebook official' at the end of this week. WHEW! 

terri - YES CALL!! I'd personally love for you to get out of the headaches of your place. You have so much that you have to put so much energy into in your life. Something like this is such a drag.
Speaking of energy into stuff - how are the kids doing? Awesome job networking this weekend!! Has your BoB started to grow more lately?

msripple - omg from scratch?! that's AWESOME!! what a keepsake! I'm glad you're feeling better and BP is cooperating now. Sounds like you're getting everything quite lined up. Did you have names picked out yet?

miki - look at you! Can't purchase a onesie, but got the doula! :haha: I'm teasing!! :hugs: I'm sure your body will know exactly what to do with the growing baby inside of you. Tons of teeny Asian women have babies every day - you'll do great! And if it turns out the baby gets too big, then they'll just c-sec it! Are you nervous about that?

rainy - how are things going with you?

alleke - what's up?

ask - how goes it?

vonn - thinking of you! <3


----------



## Wicky78

Hi everyone,

I am new to posting on this thread, but have read a lot of the history and have been touched and inspired by all of your stories, so far. I am so happy to see that ladies on this thread have successfully conceived and even delivered healthy babies, and yet the thread continues. I hope it's okay if I join in the fun, since I am on this journey trying to conceive, as well. Sorry that this post is long, but I wanted introduce myself and give my history...

I am 39 1/2 and my wife and I are trying for our first baby using IUI and donor sperm. We tried in 2013-14 using a known donor for about six months, and I had a CP in early 12/2013. Unfortunately, our donor moved away and then while we were trying to figure out what was next for us, I was diagnosed with a dermoid cyst on my right ovary and had to have surgery. After I returned to work post-op, I got laid off, so we put everything on hold until this spring. It took a couple of months to get all the testing, etc from the RE. Mostly, things look good for me - no signs of additional dermoid cyst, tubes clear, uterus looks good, no endo - except for low AMH and likely DOR. So we proceeded with a medicated and monitored cycle, with clomid CD 3-7 and ovidrel trigger. We had the first IUI this morning and I am now in the TWW! 

I am feeling kind of nervous about everything, because I know too much about the million things that can go wrong. So I'm pretty much afraid to get too excited or optimistic about the process, but it also feels so close and realistically possible that I can almost reach out and grab it ("it" meaning being pregnant/a mom). Since we are a same sex couple and my wife is much older than I am, I feel a bit isolated in my journey, as none of our friends are at this point in life. Even my best friend, who is a year younger than me, has a kid off to college... here I am trying to start a family. My wife and I have been married since 2012, so we found each other later in life, but both wanted to start a family. I just wanted to be able to share what's going on with SOMEONE so I don't feel so much like my head is going to explode! We have chosen not to tell our parents that we're trying, and after the last time trying, we don't really want to tell a bunch of people because of all the questions and let downs. I get the feeling many of you know what this is like, and I hope that it's okay I'm "crashing the party" by joining in. 

Also, I wondered if any of you who did IUI had major sweat- and nausea-inducing cramping in the first 30 minutes after IUI. I keep hearing that cramping is normal, but just wanted to get some others' experiences. I have felt like I got kicked in the uterus and/or my uterus got stretched out from the inside all day and nothing seems to help. Anyway, thanks for "listening" and thank you especially for being here and creating this amazing community for 35+ mommy-hopefuls!


----------



## TTC74

Welcome wicky! I didn't get that feeling with my iui. 

I was successful in getting pregnant with extremely low AMH (I think the tons of supplements helped!) 

Good luck to you and your wife!


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome Wicky!!

I never felt anything after my iui. It could be a reaction to the trigger shot but who knows. Definitely keep us posted!

It's so nice talking about your worries online. We're here for you! Best of luck.


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome wicky! good luck to you and your wife. I didn't feel that with my IUI either, except for the fact that they had to wrestle with my cervix openings (did you know we have 2?!) to even get the catheter in. But yea, could just be a reaction to the overall process, the trigger, etc.

I'm sorry about your loss and the loss of your job and I'll you've been through in the past couple of years. Hopefully your luck will turn around soon!!

miki - I went to a kickboxing class today!! it felt so good!


----------



## Spudtastic

Vonn - congratulations. Sailor Elizabeth is a beautiful name for a beautiful baby. Well done. Sorry to hear about the pre-eclampsia but I'm glad you're home now.

Wish - I don't think I ever congratulated you on your twins. If you have a picture of your nt ultrasound that you're happy to share I'd love to see it. I love to see twin ones.

Wicky - welcome. You will find such a supportive bunch of people here.

Hi to everyone.

Afm - I got AF back last week 18 months post partum. It lasted only 2 days and was very light. I was surprised as my first post partum AF with dd1 was at 10 months and was very heavy and painful and lasted a week. So happy with this one. 

We are currently travelling in our motor home which we bought in England. We've been to the Netherlands Germany Denmark Norway and Sweden. I'm currently at my brothers house in Sweden with my family. After the weekend we are heading back south to Germany Italy and Croatia France and Spain. It's a lot of fun and the girls are really enjoying it.


----------



## Wicky78

Thank you all for the warm welcome! 

Wish - I had no idea we have 2 cervical openings?! I was worried they would have to use the "torture device" to get to my cervix, but they didn't... thankfully. Sorry you had to go through that, though! Oh, and I forgot in my history to explain that I did get a new job after 3 months looking, and I love my job. Very supportive environment and my boss already knows we're TTC and is really great about it all. Congratulations on your twins! I kind of secretly want twins, but DW is nervous about my health if I conceive multiples...

Spud - I am envious of your traveling in Europe! I was born in Germany and lived in Germany as a child and then in France in college and I miss being able to hop on a train and get to all kinds of beautiful, historic, and fun places all over the continent.

Terri - hmm... I hadn't thought about the trigger being a possible player in this weird cramping. It might be part of it. I'm just relieved to know it's unlikely to be signs of an infection!

TTC - thank you for sharing about your AMH. I am so relieved to hear there's hope :thumbup: I know it's the total picture that's the real issue, and I'm told everything else looks good. Fxd!

Vonn - I know I'm new, but I've been trying to catch up and have read the first year of the thread and the most recent year, and I'm so happy for your LO joining your family!

Miki and MsR - It sounds like you are in an exciting phase of being preggo and it's just fun to hear what you're doing these days. So excited for you both!

:wave: to everyone else

AFM, I ended up calling the RE this morning because I was still pretty uncomfortable, but they put my fears at ease that cramping is normal even for a few days after and they only worry if they are so bad you can't stand it, even after Tylenol. Mine are not that bad at this point, so I feel more hopeful that my utie isn't going to be an inhospitable place for any potential blastocyst to make a home. LOL I think I just have a sensitive utie, as I had cramping and spotting for 4 days after my HSG in May. DW is working tonight, so I'm batching it for dinner... Which means eating crap and lounging on the couch while I continue reading this thread from back in 2015. :haha:


----------



## Wicky78

I forgot to say that these craving food tickers really crack me up!


----------



## Spudtastic

Wow Wicky - reading the whole thread. That's amazing. I have to say there's some stories in here and all different.


----------



## mikihope

Welcome, Wicky! Thank you for sharing your story with us. Sorry about your past CP. It sounds like your body is all prepared now, I hope that this is your lucky cycle! 

Spud- what a fabulous holiday youâre having! Iâm jealous. Congrats on your light AF!

Wish- Woohoo, you went for a kickboxing class! Iâm so impressed! Thanks for the encouragement regarding childbirth. Iâm just worried that the size of the baby will not match my frame. But yeah, Iâm not averse to a C-section... whatever it takes to get baby here and healthy. Iâve been through surgeries and am ok with that, but the recovery is such a big pain! I donât do so well with the strong painkillers, so Iâm always on them for maybe a couple of days before I switch to Tylenol. Tylenol doesnât really take the edge off major surgery!

Well... I just had a crazy day at work. First, I got a text that the entire site was on security lockdown and not to leave our buildings. I was nervous as I was alone in the lab. The lockdown was lifted after less than an hour, but then I immediately received a text that the power company was going to shut down the power to the entire site. I was trying to figure out how to power down all the sensitive equipment by myself, when they announced on the PA system that power was going off in 3 minutes. So I just shut down what I could, and then I received a text saying that everyone was to evacuate/leave work and get off the hill. This meant that 4000 people were trying to get out at the same time. As the workplace is up in the Berkeley hills, cars were stuck in a gridlock on the narrow winding roads. 

Turns out there was a large brush fire near my workplace, which I could see up the hill in front of me as I was stuck in the traffic trying to get out . As we had a huge fire in the vicinity back in 1991 (Oakland hills fire, it destroyed almost 3000 homes), this brush fire was being taken very seriously. Anyway, I was glad to get out and down the hill. Itâs very beautiful working up there, with the wildlife and all, but itâs scary when there is a fire up there!


----------



## Alleke

Hi Ladies...

My friends were here for 12 days, and I am just now recovering. It was fun, but exhausting. I did enjoy seeing all of the famous places again... the shopping...not so much. Next time, I will find a way to say that they can't stay that long. 

Last month, I had a bad feeling and got sick, if you recall. This month, I have the opposite feeling. I haven't spotted before or after periods for a couple of cycles, and my CM has been plentiful with a nice progression. Yesterday (CD14), I had EWCM and today my temp went up. I just feel like everything is working together this month, so I'm very optimistic. (Oh, and I'm going to the dentist today, and that's the last thing on my pre-pregnancy to-do list... surely finishing my list is good for something!)

Wicky, welcome! It seems we are TWW buddies. When are you planning to test? I have been a wimp thus far, testing too early. This time, I haven't yet set a goal.

Ask, I've been thinking about your post. I think it's normal to have such feelings when going through difficult times, and you certainly have many challenges at once. Is there any update on the job? That would work wonders, I think. But, it can also be tough depending on the market and competition. One thing I do when I'm having a hard time is making a list of little things I can do to improve the situation. Then I try to do something from my list maybe once a day or a couple of times a week. Stay strong!


----------



## Taurus8484

Cant believe this little thread I started has been going for 3 years!!!!!

Hi everyone and newbies


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Taurus!! It's a good one!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

it's like home, Taurus!! thank you so much for starting it!! :)

spud!! so happy to see you pop on! and yes, I'm SOOO jealous of your travels this summer! That absolutely sounds amazing. I bet you're seeing some gorgeous sights. I'll post scan pics if you post scenery pics! ;)
How are the girls doing?

miki - woahhhhh scary day!! that's just crazy! I'm glad you got out safe and sound. Did the fire end up reaching your buildings at all? I'm glad they all took the proper precautions. Yikes. I think you need to take a sabbatical! ;)

ttc - how's your TWW?

wicky - haha I love the ticker too! It cracks me up and I look forward to every Monday to see what the new food is. My niece is following my pregnancy online on her own and looks up the fruit size we are each week. She's 10 so it's super cute. I'm glad the docs said that your pains are nothing to worry about. I hope a sensitive utie goes away when you get all knocked up!! :)

all - so glad you had fun with your friends. Yeah, 12 days is a LOT of company time! I'm glad you're feeling so positive about this cycle! I hope it means good things! I always seemed more zen when I had a positive cycle for some reason. Less bothered me, I obsessed a little less...was just happy with the world.

Speaking of happy with the world - I'll be getting an offer from a new company soon!! AHHH!!! I can't wait to give my notice here. I'm giving up a few things (working from home, not so 'by the books' and can leave for appts whenever) but I think I'll be gaining more (work life balance, potentials for bonus, 401k match...). I talked with the hiring manager a last time yesterday and she told me that she wanted to extend an offer to me, and thought this was going to be an exciting move for both of us. I couldn't agree more!


----------



## TTC74

I can't believe it's been 3 years! I think I've been around most of that time, too. Crazy. 

TWW is kind of cruddy. Yesterday I tested and got a vvvfl. Must have been a nasty indent based on the bfn this morning. I know that I've had 11 DPO BFPs and others have had 12 DPO ones. (I'm 10 DPO). Still discouraging.


----------



## TheBear

Hi everyone!
I'm new here but had to sign up after reading some of the amazing stories on this thread.

I'm 37 and my husband is 40 (41 next month) we've only been TTC since last month so a Really short period of time, but I stupidly got my hopes up and was so down when af arrived yesterday.
Neither of us have any children though I had a very short pregnancy in my early 20s and I'm worried that things don't 'work' or that we e left it too late.

But this thread has made me feel more positive!

Congratulations to all of you that have your bfp and/or babies! X


----------



## TTC74

Welcome Bear!


----------



## Wicky78

Welcome, Bear! I'm new here, too. So glad I'm not the only one "crashing" this thread hahahaha!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi Alleke! 

Having a TWW buddy is awesome... I am not supposed to test until 8/15, but I don't know if I can hold out that long. I don't have any hpts at home, so maybe I can keep myself from testing early. It's so hard to not symptom spot. gaaaahhh! I don't want to make myself crazy.


----------



## TheBear

Wicky78 said:


> Welcome, Bear! I'm new here, too. So glad I'm not the only one "crashing" this thread hahahaha!

Haha good to know! What cycle are you on? Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Vonn

Taurus--this thread has been such an important place of support for me over the years. I am really grateful you started it & that I've met so many wonderful ladies. So happy you are still with us! 

Wicky & Bear--welcome. When I started, I read the entire thread first, too. I loved following all the stories and then meeting the ladies. It's A LOT longer now, though. 

Wish--love the pic! You look terrific & I can't wait to see your twin bump grow. Also...congrats on the coming job offer! Will your current place be surprised when you give notice?

Miki--scary! Glad you got out safe. I hope you were able to relax after all that anxiety. 

Alleke--having visitors is great, but finding the sweet spot of how long they stay can be tricky. I'm even finding that with ppl coming to see the baby because I am supposed to be pumping so much. 

Terri--what a bummer that there aren't better candidates to rent the place you own. That sounds so stressful. It might be nice to sell it and invest the proceeds in some other endeavor. But, if I remember correctly, it's been a family home. Is there family/sentimental value attached to this place? 

Ask--how are you doing???

TTC--GL with the testing!

Spud--so good to hear from you. I hadn't realized you were going on a grand Euro vacation. Sounds amazing! What's been the favorite for you? For your girls? How was it going back home with your family?

AFM--Wish, you asked if I love being a mom. Yes, I do. I love my little Sailor girl so, so much. I could literally stare at her for hours. Have I mentioned that we bought a house? We did! DH went and looked at it the day after we got out of the hospital. I share more details, but baby is letting me know she's hungry...gotta run!


----------



## Wicky78

Bear - I am on my first IUI cycle (medicated), but we did 7 home AI cycles a couple of years ago, before I found out I had a dermoid cyst on my right ovary and uterine polyp in 2014. It took awhile to recover from the surgery to remove those, and then all kinds of wacky things happened in my life to postpone TTC for awhile. Sorry to hear your bfn was so difficult. This group seems like the perfect place to get some support, though!

Taurus - I cannot thank you enough for starting this thread, which has developed into a vibrant community of ladies!

Miki - thank you! I agree that my body feels ready for this now... I'm hoping that some of the things I am currently feeling are not just ovidrel side effects, but I'm trying not to obsess!

Spud and Vonn - yeah, I started at the beginning and felt drawn to join in, but didn't want to just jump in three years into things without knowing some of the history. So I jumped forward to this year and caught up, but I'm still working on the middle parts! I find all the stories so helpful, even the heartbreaking ones. It is a very long thread, but I love the richness of it. I am so glad that there are so many on here who stay, even after they get their BFPs.

Wish - my cousin's daughter just turned 11, and she loves kids, so I am kind of excited to see how she is if (when?) I get my BFP. I love when kids get interested in what's happening and find ways to participate!

TTC - I hope you can hang in there and that you'll get a BFP soon. I remember getting really discouraged from testing and just seeing nothing or wondering if my eyes were playing tricks on me with super faint lines. It is no fun, but it's also so hard not to test!

Hi to the other ladies out there!

AFM, today wasn't nearly as crampy as yesterday, for the most part. I did have a really strong cramp when I was leaving Walgreen's tonight and almost had to stop walking to catch my breath. However, it wasn't very painful, just a lot of pressure, so I think it's still within the "normal" range. In the back of my mind, though, I wondered if it might be implantation, but I don't really trust anything I'm feeling right now, due to the trigger. Ugh... am I really just 2dpIUI?! I never had this many "symptoms" when doing natural cycles, except the one I had my CP, so it's hard not to think something's happening. I want to be hopeful, but I'm afraid I'll just get a BFN and be devastated in a couple of weeks. Do the trigger related symptoms wear off at some point before AF, or is this just the way it's going to be, I wonder... Anyway, all in all, despite the anxiety, today was a pretty good day. I had my annual performance review at work today and it was all very positive, so I can rest easy about that. And my :cat: is very happy to have me home tonight, so I think I'll go snuggle with one (we have five) and continue catching up on 2015-16 in the thread. LOL


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn- the house is probably only about 10k if that so while it is stressful the rent I receive (sometimes). Makes it worth it. I'll try one more time I suppose and hope I can get a long term tenant. Glad Sailor us doing well and you got your house. Yippee!!

Wish-congrats on the job offer. I'm sure you will love it and they sound totally accommodating, which is nice. 

Alleke- I agree with the others. Twelve days if visitors us a long time. Enjoy your break! 

Bear-welcome!!

Miki-the fire sounds totally scary. Glad you were able to get off the hill. How come you were working by yourself?

The bus was late bringing me home tonight so I didn't get to the movies. I'm so tired. I've been running around every day after work, so I enjoyed having the night off, but I'm so sleepy. When Monday gets here I'll be able to rest. Can't wait for that.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## TheBear

Aww thanks for the welcomes everyone!

Wicky - sounds like you've been through the mill, sorry to hear that. Fingers crossed the break and fresh start will help. 
I think I just got too invested and excited last month, it being the first month. I feel calmer now and taking my few af days as a chance to have a couple of glasses of wine!:haha:


----------



## Alleke

Wish, congrats on the job offer! Balance is a wonderful thing, and I hope you can find it with this job!

Vonn, I&#8217;m so happy to hear of your experiences and joy! It gives me hope! ...and also a touch of realism, such as how I&#8217;ll have to learn to manage visiting friends. (Although these were international visitors, so they wanted a bang for their buck, which I understand.)

Terri, it sounds very frustrating. I hope you can find a good tenant this time. A lot of my relatives have rentals for income, and I know how it can go. Sometimes it's worth it, and sometimes not.

Bear, I get it. I&#8217;m 39, and this is our 3rd cycle trying. The first cycle, I was seeing and feeling things all of the time, but laughing at myself for it. Second cycle, meh... I had a bad feeling and then got sick. I halfheartedly tested. Third... well, luckily my company left a couple of days before O!

Wicky... is it bad that I first typed wiki? ha! The 15th!?!? Sounds torturous. I think I&#8217;ll start at 10 dpo. It&#8217;s still ridiculously early, but I doubt I&#8217;ll resist. 

AFM, rather blah (mercifully), but I did book a quick trip back to the States. Turkey loves taxing things, and I figure it&#8217;s a free visit with my friends with all of the money I&#8217;ll save by shopping there. I&#8217;ll mostly just order what I know I want (vitamins, makeup, a few cooking things etc.) online, so I don&#8217;t have to stress. I&#8217;ve been considering how much bad luck it would be for me to buy a few maternity/baby items there. DH&#8217;s sister just had a baby, and when shopping for a gift, I discovered that they don&#8217;t sell nice, soft receiving blankets here. I hope I get a positive test before then, so I don&#8217;t have to worry about it.


----------



## mikihope

Yes, this is a wonderful thread. Thank you so much for starting it, Taurus!

Itâs great to see new people here! Welcome Bear! And so much good news on this thread now! Massive congrats on your job offer, Wish! And on your new house, Vonn!

Wish- Thanks, the fire was contained quickly this time, after lessons learned from the 1991 firestorm. So it didnât make it to the work compound. Part of the fire was on land owned by my workplace, but it was still a bit further up the hill and not within the work compound. Yeah, it would be great to take a sabbatical! I hope you're feeling great and getting enough rest these days.

Vonn- Itâs so heartwarming hearing about how much you love being a mom, and how much you love Sailor :cloud9: Thanks, I was so glad to be safe after all that anxiety, but I was so wired after that I couldnât rest or relax. I did sleep really well the following night, so that was good!

Terri- Thanks, I was glad to make it off the hill, Iâm familiar with the footage of people stuck in the roads during the 1991 firestorm and was nervous! Oh, my boss was not at work that day, and the lab is basically run by us and a part time staff member. My boss and I do lab work, but we also troubleshoot the equipment and take care of them, as well as the lab. So I do sometimes find myself alone in the lab.

Wicky- Itâs great that you are so positive now! I know itâs so hard to not symptom spot, so hereâs hoping that the symptoms youâre feeling are real!

TTC- I hope it wasn't an indent...May there be a darker line as time goes on!

Alleke- Poor you, glad you have some respite from your tiring guests! Fx for a BFP for you this time!

The fire has just finally been fully extinguished, and I think the road may be opened today. Iâve been reading about it, and they think it might be arson, set by a person who was involved in a 3 car crash by the fire site. He came out of his car brandishing a gun at one of the people involved. He then apparently drove off, but returned later, abandoning his car at the scene. He then entered my work site, triggering the lockdown. Scary! No idea how or why he was supposed to set the fire, so maybe that was just an accident or a coincidence.

Iâm glad the weekend is here! I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - holy cow, the full story is so scary!! I'm so glad you're ok! How have you been feeling otherwise? is your dizziness all gone? fatigue?

vonn - CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm so happy you finally found a house!!! Great things happening for you guys right now, everything is falling into place. When do you move? how far will you be from your folks?

terri - giving it one last go sounds like a good idea. I hope this is the lucky one! I laughed when you said you could sleep on Monday - who says that?? hahaha I want to see that movie too - it looks so funny. Hopefully it's better than Rough Night or whatever the ScarJo one was in June. That was awful.

Bear - welcome!! I do remember diving into TTC and thinking 'this'll be a cinch!' and then having that let down at the end of the month. Hang in there - I hope it happens swiftly for you but if not, we're here for you! 

wicky - (I totally want to write 'wiki' too HAHA) I'm sorry you're still crampy! I only had 2 IUIs and didn't really experience much from them so I can't give any advice. I just hope maybe your uterus is all 'yay! sperm! let's match you up with this egg that just came down here, and I'll get a nice cushy spot ready for you!' :)

ttc - updates on the rest of your tests?

afm - feeling fine! Seems I've gained 9lbs total so far, not sure if that's good or bad. I want to see if I can get to the gym once or twice more this week. My bum looks bigger! HAHA! My sweet tooth is waning now, I think, thank goodness. Actually, my appetite as a whole is just whacked - I am hungry at odd times and not really ever sure of how much I'll be able to take in. 
Anyway - giving my notice tomorrow and I cannot wait. I think someone asked if they will be surprised - yes, I think they will be. I've been continuing to be a team player (worked until 4:30am the other night with the team to get things ready for a demo with a HUGE prospect the following day) so haven't really shown signs that I'm checked out (at least to me, maybe I have to them). 

Speaking of food, time to go make breakfast and watch some taped So You Think You Can Dance! :)


----------



## TTC74

Hi all! 

Yay for Vonn's house! 

Love to hear about all you preggos doing well! Waiting for bump pics! 

Wish - are you going to find out gender? Do you know if the LOs are fraternal or identical twins? 

New ladies (there are several of you which is exciting!) - I hope your journey in TTC is quick but just like Wish said, we're here for you regardless! 

AFM - I had the one single test that looked positive yesterday and none of my other tests did. Same thing today! Here is today's positive looking Test. If I don't get AF by tomorrow, I'll call about a beta to figure out what's going on!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7234.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Wish2BMom

Good luck, TTC! I'm still the worst at squinters so I'll have faith in your in-person judgement! :) 

We have a scan this Wed and I'd love to find out genders then but I think we'll have to wait for the next one. It's probably still too early. But yes, we're finding out. I won that little battle. :) They are fraternal, there was never any doubt. Transferred 2 embies, both of those little rock stars stuck! I still chuckle when I think back to when I first saw their Day 5 blast pics and was like 'oh....um...these aren't gonna work' b/c they looked so different and 'worse' than the 4AB blasts we had transferred before that looked so textbook. How wrong I was!

OH and keep meaning to post - my NT blood results came back and we're low risk for Downs. So scan and bloods all look good! :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

Good luck at your scan Wish! Yay for your NT results!


----------



## MsRipple

Happy anniversary thread!:)

Wick - I've definitely had minor cramping post-IUI! 

Wish- haven't quite sorted out the names yet - have picked out a few and will save the final decision for when we meet baby. Katarina is a strong contender as are some family names.


----------



## Wish2BMom

That's beautiful, msripple!! <3


----------



## Rainshiny

TTC- I do see a line. Fx it sticks! Do u think u would ever try additional measures? I really hope you get your second rainbow!

Alleke- sounds like an awesome trip to the states you have planned!! How long will you be here? Do u get questions about our leadership abroad? We r going to Europe and I know I'll get grilled on our weird White House situation.

Wicky- welcome! Im in a same sex couple too. Any more symptoms? (Lol, the spell checker wanted to put 'wacky' and 'same sexy couple')

Mikki- glad u r ok!! Still feeling pretty good? We never bought a single onesie- we got so many given to us. 

Taurus-- I'm forever grateful you started the thread!!!

Vonn- congrats on the house. How much time off are you taking? Don't stress too much about breastfeeding if possible... I spent too much time worrying, myself. I found that they fed a lot better near their due date. Then I did a nursing vacation for one day and that really brought in the supply.

Bear- good luck this cycle!! Are u doing opks?

Ms R- do u need a boppy or a baby ktan or a medela batterypack? We r selling some stuff cheap, lol!

Wish- congrats on the NT results!! Have you signed up for all your classes? Infant CPR is a good one to think about (even tho one doesn't want to think about using it!!).

If u gain about two lbs/week for the next few weeks you can make 20 by 20 weeks! Bon appetit. It's so good to do your growth in the second tri since the third might be shortened. I hope u don't mind my twinnie advice!

Ask- I hope u can find some help... job searching is so stressful, and maybe more so for men if they feel like they are supposed to be providing- do u think that's the case for you? And then ttc is hard too on top of everything.

Ours have a little cold and have been teething bad but this weekend we chilled out and they are feeling better and sleeping better. Little boy is telling his sister to sleep when she cries going down. It's so cute. We had a lot of family come this weekend and I cleaned out some more stuff which feels amazing. I left to a conference overnight last week which felt like I stepped into my old world for a minute. Weird and fun at the same time.


----------



## Rainshiny

Ms R- I like Katerina too. 

Terri- hope u got a good rest day in the monsoon season with all this rain!


----------



## Wish2BMom

rainy - of course I don't mind your twinnie advice! classES?? what else?? I haven't signed up for anything! I heard we should start checking out daycares soon, though. We'll have to get that on the books. Will be tough starting a new job and then having to do that stuff as well. 

I LOL'ed at your spellcheck! hahaha
And your little boy sounds so sweet. I'm sorry they are having a rough time of it but hopefully those little teeth will break through and they'll be good.


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish- Well it's up to you what you feel might be helpful. We did infant first aid/cpr, a basic newborn care class (u could also get this info from a post partum doula or sister or parent), a breastfeeding class, childbirth basics, and a yoga mindfulness childbirth class. I didn't end up going into labor but the breathing exercises helped me stay calm during c section. There's also the hospital tour. Also, encourage your friends to do the baby shower earlier than normal. Mine ended up being two weeks before they were born, just made it!

Did u consider an au pair? Or nanny? It's so nice not to have to get everyone out the door in the morning. Aupairs might be cheaper. The Nanny costs the same as child care since that is double for two babies, but a nanny gets just a couple dollars more an hour for the second child.


----------



## TTC74

Wish - You definitely want to get that daycare locked down. I can't speak to your area but here, there are terrible wait lists to get into day cares!

Rain - no. I don't think I would consider additional measures. We have our rainbow baby. If God blesses us with another, we will be grateful. If not, we are still grateful. 

AFM - Well, the spotting has begun. So, I'm out.

Also, life at home was exhausting last night! The LO is sick with a head cold. She's actually been fairly happy despite that. Last night, though, she woke up screaming bloody murder. We gave her some tylenol and she settled down about 30 minutes later. Best I can figure is that she is cutting her first tooth.


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - just checking in! Getting nervous and excited as we get ready to start the IVF protocol next month. I'll do birth control next month then my stim cycle in October (I'll just be turning 35) then the transfer will be 6-8 weeks after the retrieval (so November-December?). We will be doing PGS. 

I'll have to catch up on all the posts but hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## TTC74

On a side note, I saw a woman with a little boy not much older than Bella who was crawling. I want one! :baby: I have three girls. And, I LOVE girls. I only realized I would enjoy raising a boy very recently.

Pic for attention! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7333.JPG
File size: 34 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wicky78

Hi everyone!

I've been lurking for a couple of days while I continued to catch up on posts from 2015. I am up to Feb 2016 and have already read all of 2017, so just a few more months of posts left LOL

Rain - thank you for the welcome. It's nice to have other SS couples here. I am still cracking up about your spell check changing my name to Wacky and same sex to same sexy... :haha:

TTC - omg, your comment about daycare made me nervous and I'm just in the TWW! Sorry about AF.

Ask - sounds exciting! FX for a BFP in a few months!

MsR - thank you for sharing your IUI experience. I'm still crampy today, which is 6dpIUI (almost 7, since it's after midnight), but I can't tell if it's like a sore pulled muscle at this point, or a sign of something better. Do you recall how long your crampy feeling lasted? I like Katarina, too!

Wish - good luck with the scan. I hope everything is going well and the embies are super snuggled in. So funny that you and Alleke wanted to type Wiki!

Vonn - I forgot to say congrats on the house!

Miki - that sounds so scary! I'm glad you're okay and your workplace is okay, too. I hope it didn't cause you too much distress in the moment...

Alleke - I know, the 15th still seems like a million years away. I am trying to stay strong. Not having any tests in the house helps, but I think it will be difficult to wait if I'm having lots of "symptoms" by the weekend. I hear you about the possibility of "jinxing" myself with buying anything baby related before I'm actually pregnant. I feel silly avoiding it, but worry that it somehow makes a difference. I hope you have a great trip, in any case.

Bear - I'm glad you're feeling calmer this month. I think it goes in cycles, some months make you crazy and others are more zen.

Hi to all the rest of the lovely ladies here!

AFM - Still symptom spotting (or trying not to, and failing miserably) because I'm still feeling crampy at 6dpIUI and now I have daily/frequent dizzy spells, throbbing/pinching sensations in my utie area, weird whiffs of smells my wife can't perceive, cm that looks like snot (sorry, TMI), serious hot flashes, and mild nausea if I get really hungry or smell something foul. While I realize this could all be other things, it's hard to keep telling my brain that when these things are happening so often and are not usual for me during the LP. I think the only thing that keeps me from testing early is that I didn't test out the trigger, so I wouldn't know if it was a BFP or just the trigger without testing twice, and I think that would be a more difficult 24 hours than if I just keep waiting. If I get past 12dpIUI, though, I think I will have a harder time convincing myself not to test. Someone else on this thread - Vonn, maybe - said the TWW and symptom spotting is like getting a one way ticket on the crazy train. I'm totally there LOL :loopy:


----------



## Wicky78

Oh, TTC, that picture is so sweet! She is adorable!


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - little Bellamy is ADORABLE! I'm so glad she's such a good baby for you, even with a cold! I hope she gets better soon.

Rain/TTC - ahhh yes, all that. We have friends around us who have taken their kids to different places so we have different price points and references on them. And yes, they told us to start looking around soon b/c of the wait lists. Craziness. So we'll start to do that soon. Probably after I get squared away with this new job. I'll definitely ask my doc's office about those classes and when we should start getting into those, if they offer them, when, etc. Thank you!! 
And yes, my Mom and sister are going to be putting on my shower with probably some help from my aunt. They want to hold it on 11/18, the weekend before Thanksgiving, so they can all come up and potentially spend the holiday here. I want it in October for the very reason you said, Rain - I don't know what shape I'll be in at 7 mos but I'm guessing not ready to be having a shower AND Thanksgiving all in one week. And I need to think of other family members or friends who might be traveling to their own holidays over that weekend. I just think it's rude. But money is an issue for my sister b/c both of my nieces want to come too and 3 plane tickets is a lot. So DH and I will pool our miles and get a couple of tickets for them. Then we should be able to make Oct work. Sigh. Why isn't this about me??

ask - good luck with your upcoming protocol!! it'll be a breeze, don't worry. There's a lot to learn but if you just take it one day at a time, you'll do great. Try not to think of it all as a whole. You got this!

wicky - ooooh that dang TWW! It's the absolute WORST! I remember Vonn saying that. So true. Do you have something fun planned for this weekend? it helps the most when you have OTHER stuff to look forward to. I actually didn't test a lot in my TWWs. Moreso when we went DE and really b/c I was having NO symptoms at all and felt great. Those times I had symptoms - who knows. Could have been early CPs that fizzled out quickly or just my damn mind playing tricks on me. 12dpiui is a great threshold, though - trigger is out and any lines seen would be legit. Are you on any progesterone? I couldn't make it to 12dpiui on my own so that in itself would have been a sign!


----------



## TTC74

Wish, I had two baby showers. One for family and friends and one for colleagues. Is that potentially an option for you? You could have a "nuclear family" shower the weekend before Thanksgiving and a "other family" and friends shower in October? It might be nice to know that for your November shower, it will primarily be your very close family anyway given that you might not feel well and they will be more understanding (hopefully!). I'm sure you'll work it out one way or another. Big picture I guess is that you have lots of loved ones who want to celebrate you and your LOs big upcoming day!!!!


----------



## Wicky78

Wish, this TWW is practically killing me... ok, so not really, but I am feeling very impatient today! I am not taking progesterone, as my LP is usually 14-15 days. I am trying to drum up something to do this weekend, since a distraction would be really good about now. :help:

TTC - I like your suggestion for Wish and wondered the same thing.

Hi to everyone else! :flower:

AFM - today has been challenging because I felt the crampiness a little less strongly for a couple of hours in the morning, but then it came back again. I am really impatient and DW is actually making it harder to wait. Waiting sucks. Plus I feel all judgy about my antsy feelings... I can see why the memory wipe from "Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind" might be useful... or a distraction of major proportions. I am pretty sure I'll test on Sunday, since it's 12dpIUI and 14 days after the trigger. I was telling my therapist about the way I've been feeling and she was encouraging me to test early... I thought therapy was supposed to help you resist temptation! LOL


----------



## mikihope

TTC- I saw a line did AF eventually show? Aww, Bella is such a cutie! Thanks for sharing her photo with us.

Rain- Thanks! I do feel a lot better now, everything has reduced in intensity except for the bloating and round ligament pains. How nice that you had so many onesies given to you! Your twins sound adorable!

Wish- Yes, the dizziness seems to have gone, thanks! Congrats on your great NT results. Things are moving along fast for you now! I think your weight gain is awesome, it sounds like your little twins are nice and healthy. How wonderful that your family is already planning a shower for you, except for the timing thing. I hope you get it worked out soon!

MsR- I like the name 'Katarina' as well! You are getting close now... you must be excited to meet baby!

Wicky- Thanks, it was scary, but all turned out ok. I hope I dont add to your impatience, but I think crampiness is a good sign! I cant wait to see your test results! I know, Im not helping :haha:

I feel so unprepared, I havent done or planned anything, except for hiring a doula! While trying to get to sleep last night, I suddenly realized that I was almost 20 weeks along, and I felt really afraid and couldn't fall asleep. I wont be having a shower, as my family is far away in Singapore. Also, DH and I havent been in one area long enough for the (almost) 3 years weve been here. Im on my second job and we recently moved into our 3rd apartment. We never got to settle down, its been one crisis after another. First, it was trying to escape from my evil sociopathic ex boss, then when I found a nice new job, I had the bike crash 5 months after I started it!

My parents and my sister are probably flying over in December to help out a bit, so that should be a great relief. Although I dont like the fact that my mom has kept my pregnancy a secret from all friends and family in Singapore, just because she is not proud of DH and because I used donor egg. I think part of my stress comes from the fact that not that many people know Im pregnant. Maybe I need to tell more people at work, I've only told 4 people so far...


----------



## TTC74

Yes, Miki. AF showed. Boo! Also, you're almost 20 weeks. Start shouting from the rooftops that you're preggers! Sorry to hear about your mom keeping mum because you used donor egg. I don't want to speak ill of your mum, but to heck with that! YOU are carrying this baby. It IS your baby. So, yeah. Tell the world that you and DH are having a baby in about 20 weeks! Celebrate. Buy stuff. Create a registry and send the link to all your friends and family with your announcement. Get excited!!! You're out of the first semester red zone. Woohoo!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I could NOT agree with TTC more, miki!!! You have to celebrate what is so very special in your life right now! I agree - find a roof and shout!!! It is still a little weird thinking about DE - I've had DH's family say funny things like 'boy I hope they look like you!' and stuff (yeah, me too!! :haha:) It's a little bit to get used to or wrap your head around but do NOT let anyone lessen what you are doing to get your family. Even if it's mum. She doesn't have to tell all of the details about your pregnancy! Just announce you're pregnant with her grandchild and that's it!! :hugs: Also, someone said to look up 'epigenetics'. Take a look...
And I do have to agree with you, once I started to tell people, my level of anxiety went WAYYYYY down. The secret was out and it's so, so nice to hear all of the congratulations and get asked questions and all of that. :) Go share, girl! 

ttc - you're the 2nd person that said that about the 2 showers. I'll have to think about that. I think that'll depend on how involved my immediate family wants to be with the overall celebration (one big one) or if they are cool being separated out. There was an issue with my wedding stuff - my sister was my MOH and I had told her that I didn't need a bach party so she followed my orders. One of my closest friends, though, said 'you ain't goin out like that' and threw me a bach party in Boston but did not invite any of my family (mom, sister, aunts, cousins) so now there is bad blood. Still. So the separation thing may be right up their alley or they'd want to avoid it at all costs. I'll think about it and talk about it with my mom. Thanks!!

It's scan day today!!! at 1:50, I can't wait! And I think I was feeling kicks last night! Though it felt like a lot of little flutters, so I'm not sure. But I think I actually felt a couple OUTSIDE with my hand - is that even possible?? Didn't feel like I had gas and it didn't feel like a muscle spasm b/c it only happened once in that spot. Made me smile :D


----------



## Wicky78

I just have to say, Miki, that you're a terrible influence on me with regard to symptom spotting (j/k) hahaha! Hiring a doula is a good first step for meeting your LO, but I totally understand feeling a bit like the clock is ticking faster as your baby's due date gets closer. I have a friend who said that people kept telling her "oh, you have plenty of time" whenever she started to panic, and then just after she moved into the 3rd trimester, people started saying "wow, that's soon!" She thought it was funny because the change happened in a day - one day people thought her due date was way in the future and the next day, it seemed around the corner! I hope that you can use the help that's being offered by your family and friends to help you feel more settled before baby comes. TTC is right - telling people is a good idea at this point :thumbup:

Wish - I am so excited for you that you are feeling the babies now! I hope your scan goes well. Will you have pics to share?

AFM - I am turning into an emotional wreck today. I had a patient yell at me and afterwards, I could barely keep from crying before I got back to my office. Then I didn't think I would ever STOP crying. :cry: I'm feeling very sensitive today - this is not usually like me. Maybe it means something, or maybe I'm PMSing early. :-({|= Okay, enough pity party for me. I think I'll eat my lunch and see if that helps me feel a little stronger for tackling the rest of the workday.

Hi to the ladies I didn't mention. I just want to say how glad I am that there is a place where I can vent and people don't judge me or think I'm a big wuss/drama queen. It's just so uplifting to have this safe space!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I lied - no scan today. I was mistaken. Next scan is 9/1. But heard the heartbeats and they are great! one was moving around SO much, it's nickname is now 'Swoosh' b/c of all the swooshing on the doppler!! <3


----------



## Wicky78

Wish - sorry you didn't get a scan today, but I love the Swoosh nickname :) Maybe that baby will be a bball player, you never know! Glad they sounded good today


----------



## Alleke

Miki, I can relate to your story, and I imagine that I would be in the same situation. I move quite a bit, and some of my closest relatives disapprove of my marriage to someone of a different religion. I think you should announce it yourself to your friends and family &#8211; via facebook, email, whatever. It&#8217;s not your mother&#8217;s decision to make, and you shouldn&#8217;t allow her that power. As for a shower, special occasions have never really bothered me, but it&#8217;s nice to do something symbolic. If you have a friend or two, you can plan a shopping trip for the baby&#8217;s room or some type of pampering. You could also have a virtual shower. We could come up with games and ideas for this - it could be really fun! I think because you&#8217;re newer in the area, you have to be a bit more proactive, if it&#8217;s important to you. At the same time, you have plenty of time and you don&#8217;t have to do anything at all, if you prefer.

Wicky, 1 more day until I start to test. 10 dpo seems reasonable. Still, it&#8217;s pretty early, so low expectations. Let&#8217;s play the symptom spotting game! 
&#8226;	At 7 dpo, while drinking my last glass of wine, I suddenly started feeling crampy. Googled it, of course. Check. Then, I started feeling nauseated. Googled it. Uncheck. I remembered that I went out with friends and ate a hamburger that was not fully cooked. Usually hygiene is okay here, but I don&#8217;t trust it fully. Went to bed and felt better in the morning.
&#8226;	At 9 dpo, there was brownish cm. I sometimes spot a bit before my period, but this is too early for that.
Am I pregnant? Am I pregnant?

Rain, as far as politics go, Turkey has its own woes. People I talk to disapprove of Trump, but they empathize rather than criticize. Years ago, in the era of W, I was frequently asked, &#8220;Why did you vote for him?&#8221; and my response was, &#8220;*I* didn&#8217;t.&#8221; Depending on where you go, you might get some heat. I respond to that in a joking manner, &#8220;On behalf of the American people, I apologize for...&#8221;

AFM, I have been tending to a young street cat. Istanbul is full of street cats (and dogs) and people love them and take care of them. One in my neighborhood got a wound on its face, and the next day, it looked worse. I thought he would be a typical street cat, but he ran up to me when I called, and I carried him to a vet clinic. While I held him, the vet cleaned his face, and the kitty just purred the whole time. It was heartbreaking. Since then, I&#8217;ve been feeding him and giving him medicine. I really want to adopt him, but the thing is... I&#8217;m allergic. If I adopt him, I am condemning myself to Allegra daily for the next several years. Do I want to do that, especially given that I&#8217;m in this forum? I&#8217;ve already posted on a FB group and asked some friends. My willpower is in decline. 

p.s. There is a new movie out called &#8220;Kedi&#8221; (&#8220;cat&#8221; in Turkish). It&#8217;s about the street cats of Istanbul. I haven&#8217;t seen it yet, but I heard that it&#8217;s good!

I think I&#8217;m heading out to buy some litter.


----------



## Wish2BMom

alleke - sounds like you've already adopted the lucky bugger! just a note that cats also purr when they are stressed, so the vet trip may not have been as dreamy for him as you think but I'd like to think he was reveling in the attention and care!! My heart would absolutely break and I'd probably have taken in 10 of them by now. I'm SUCH a cat person, thank god I don't have allergies! 
That's so interesting about the politics - and I laughed at your response. I'd be the exact same. 
As far as the symptom spotting and testing - go for it!! I used to called it S4 - Super Secret Symptom Spotting. Trying to avoid it at all costs but how can you ignore that pang you just felt or the massive headache you woke up with?? It's sooooo hard!! 

miki - I like all of Alleke's suggestions! I have a friend from BnB who I'm closer with now who actually had a girls weekend instead of a shower. She went home to AZ and she and some friends just did a spa weekend. She loved it!! 

well, speaking of showers, we finally nailed down the date for mine and I feel SO MUCH BETTER now that it's done. 10/21! now that's all I'll have to do with the planning. :) except maybe say that we'd love a book (I always thought this was cute touch instead of cards) and hand-me-downs are WELCOME!!


----------



## Alleke

Wish, we&#8217;re not planning on having him here forever. As much as I would love to, it&#8217;s a tradeoff in overall health for me. Even with drugs, I&#8217;m more prone to colds and other minor illnesses. I love kitties, but it takes a toll on my quality of life. 

I didn&#8217;t know that cats purr because of stress! He was definitely stressed, but he also is genuinely appreciative of attention.

As for the cat, he&#8217;s not very comfortable here. Yesterday, he hid. Today he is wandering and jumping on things. I think he misses his friends. On the bright side, the injured side of his face is healing some. The swelling has gone down, and he can open his eye, so now he walks instead of staggers, and he can jump on things (windows with screens that easily push out and our TV table...hmm). He&#8217;s neither graceful nor well, but I&#8217;m amazed at the difference a couple of days of medicine is making. 

He is snuggly and loving. I think that the peace has helped, also. (He just fell off the windowsill and huddled up in a ball as I was typing.) He peed on the floor next to the box I prepared for him. 

In all honesty, I think the best course of action is to host him a few days and take him back out. At the same time, I feel guilty for thinking this. I do want to have him neutered, and I posted an ad for a home, but I&#8217;m skeptical, due to the number of cats here. What do you think? I love cats, and I have traded having one for health before, but after bringing this guy in, I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s a good fit for him. I guess we&#8217;ll know more in a day or two. 

---

I tested this morning, but I used the br in the night, so it wasn&#8217;t concentrated fmu. Pure white.


----------



## Vonn

Alleke--how sweet you are for taking in the injured street cat! I must say that I think compromising your physical health in any way is not a good idea while TTC, esp if you are putting in the time, effort and money for ART (assisted reproductive technologies). You want everything lining up in the best way possible. That's my (apparently) cold-hearted opinion. Have you seen the cat movie yet?

Wish--so glad the baby shower situation got figured out! And I can vouch for wanting to get things taken care of early. I am still working on thank you notes for the showers that were just before I went into the hospital. It would have been nice to get all that done, but luckily people are very understanding! I can't recall if you have answered this question yet, but are you finding out babies' sex?

Miki--I love all the celebration ideas people have thrown out. And I totally agree you should be proud of your pregnancy and share it widely, if you want. It's a bummer that your mom is caught up on your use of donor egg and that prevents her from wanting to share your pregnancy news. My immediate family, some close friends and my boss know about our use of donor eggs, but no one else does. Some more know we struggled for years and used ART. We aren't ashamed, but it also doesn't feel like the most important detail. I truly hope for your sake and for your mom's that she comes around and decide even if the donor egg thing is a little weird, she can still get pumped for a sweet and much-loved and wanted grandchild. I know you have a complicated relationship with her, so this just might be her way. I hope not, though.


----------



## mikihope

TTC- Boo to AF! I hope AF stays away for you next month. Thank you so much for your kinds words and advice regarding my mom&#8217;s attitude. I wish I could dare to announce it to family, but really, my mom controls that. Luckily, my sister is super excited, and she says that she is going to buy us either a stroller or a crib, plus she&#8217;s checking to see if she has any hand me downs to give us. Yeah, so true &#8211; it&#8217;s our baby and not hers. We&#8217;re excited, and DH will announce to the rest of his friends and family next week (we&#8217;re waiting for the results of our anatomy scan on Monday)!

Wish- Thank you for your support, cheerful as usual! I agree, epigenetics is really an amazing thing. I accepted the fact that I had to use DE early on, because of my age, but it&#8217;s still something that isn&#8217;t common and requires some getting used to. My mom&#8217;s issue is beyond DE, she also doesn&#8217;t like DH&#8217;s &#8220;humble&#8221; family background. It doesn&#8217;t matter to her that he is an amazing husband and that we are so happy together. Oh well, too bad she wants to wrap herself up in negativity instead of being happy for her daughter.
Yay for hearing your little ones&#8217; heartbeats! Swoosh is such a cute nickname! Too bad there wasn&#8217;t a scan, but 9/1 isn&#8217;t too far off. I&#8217;m glad your shower date is set, and now you can relax and enjoy yourself.

Wicky- Hehe, sorry for being a bad influence! Oh no, I&#8217;m so sorry that you had such an emotional day at work. But then&#8230;. Being emotional is a symptom :haha: I&#8217;m so glad that you feel happy and safe here, I feel the same, it&#8217;s such a great place with caring people! Oh yes, it suddenly feels like the clock is ticking. For some reason, it&#8217;s suddenly feeling a lot more &#8220;real&#8221; 

Alleke- Thank you for your support and ideas! Sadly, my mom does control the channels of communication with relatives back home, and I will be the &#8220;bad one&#8221; if I dare announce my pregnancy. The pampering is a good idea, I&#8217;ll look into that. Virtual shower is another great idea, but I think I&#8217;m already overwhelmed with what I need to get done!
Like you, I have moved around a bit, and it seems to make it harder when family feels far away and not on your side. It sucks for you that some of your close relatives disapprove of your marriage, just because of religion. I&#8217;ve been through situations like this, because I don&#8217;t follow the norm back home. Even if your relatives never come around, at least you are happy in your marriage, and you have each other! And kitty at the moment&#8230; how sweet of you to take care of him.

Vonn- Nice to hear from you! You must be floating on a cloud of euphoria these days! I hope you are getting enough rest, though. Thank you for your support, and for sharing your story. It&#8217;s nice that you managed to tell people close to you without being made to feel guilty or ashamed. Sadly, my mom is who she is, and there is no changing it. She really only wants me to be someone she can show off, and she is obsessed with rich and famous people. I feel super happy with my life choices&#8230; until I see how she reacts to them. It&#8217;s a trigger for me. DH and I are very open-minded, so we&#8217;ve been super happy with our DE journey, and we don&#8217;t mind letting people know if the subject comes up.

It&#8217;s sad that my own mother can&#8217;t be happy for me or even care much for my feelings, and yet the kind people on this thread can do that. As always, she makes me feel kind of ashamed of my life choices, unable to tell family my news. This has taken away a chunk of my excitement and joy. She did the same thing for my wedding. Anyway, I&#8217;m not letting her &#8220;win&#8221;. Her shame is her own -- I love my life, and I am very happy with my choices, and with the person I am! And it&#8217;s super cute to feel little gummy kicking around in my belly :cloud9: Phew, this was long. I struggle to keep up with this thread, it&#8217;s moving fast (which is a good thing)!


----------



## MsRipple

Off and on third tri insomnia is here! Dr. tells me he won't let me go past my due date given my highish blood pressure (which is on the higher side of average but holding steady for now) and baby's size, which notoriously inaccurate growth scans have estimated to be ginormous (96% head size....ouch). Dr. seems to be preparing me for the possibility of a c section, which I really do not want. I cried about it last week, but I we will just have to see how things play out.

Miki- I'm sure I'm totally overstepping boundaries here, but perhaps your currently as big of a swingline stapler baby will help you set firmer emotional lines with your mom. Sometimes allowing people to control things like telling family about pregnancy can insidiously influence our own emotions about a situation. You should shout your pregnancy from the rooftops if you care to do so :). 

TTC - Bellamy is so cute :). Sending positive little brother/sister vibes as well;)

Alleke - My husband and I have adopted a number of strays that have just showed up at our house. I do try to impose a maximum total number of cats however.

Terri - how's the house - any renter update?

Vonn - I'm so happy things are working out for you in the total chaos of having a baby and moving at the same time :)


----------



## terripeachy

I called a property management company and I'm meeting with them on Tuesday. Hopefully after I sign a client in PA. yeah! With has been super stressful and I'm not sure I made the right decision in leaving. I'm not the best saleswoman but I do like going it and talking to people. It's tough transitioning into'do you have $ yours like me to invest for you?' that doesn't come as naturally. 

I hosted a sip and paint on Thursday and that was a lot of fun. Hopefully I can get one or two clients out of it, but these things take time and I don't have a lot of time. 

Sorry I'm not more upbeat but I am reading and I'm happy for everyone. 

Miki-have you considered taking to a professional? You are a grown woman and to have your mom still ruling your life while you are in another country isn't helpful. It's bringing you down big time and that's not how you should feel now. I'm sure your co-workers would be so excited if you told them and they showed you how great America is when we find out someone's pregnant. Please invite me to your virtual shower. 

Time to get to work. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - you're so cute! I'm so happy that you're meeting with a prop mgmt company!! Hopefully you'll like what they have to offer and they can take some of this off your shoulders. Ours is a godsend. AND they find new tenants and evict the bad ones. Worth the 10% of the rent a month!!
I think you're brave for giving your industry a shot. There is a lot of money to be made. I'm sure you just have to find your right 'elevator speech' that feels real to you and is impactful to those listening. I'm positive it's a learned skill, and you sound like you're making all of the right moves to better yourself at it. 
Perhaps polling a few of the ladies that chose not to invest with you? Maybe ask what about your pitch was not striking enough? Any feedback on that might be worthwhile and help you shift where you need to. Just an idea...

vonn - so happy when you're able to hop on! how are things going? b-feeding going well? when do you guys move?

miki - I get you, and I'm so sorry she rules with such a heavy iron fist from so far away. I'm glad you're happy with your life decisions. I don't think I could have someone like that in my life, though I understand the conflict of it actually being your Mom. Sigh. :hugs: to you! I love that you're feeling gummy, though!! I'm still a little in the 'is it? or maybe it's not...' phase of flutters. I put my hand on my stomach when I feel them to see if I can feel from the outside but nothing yet. Can't wait for that! How are you feeling otherwise?

alleke - yeah, I'd agree with Vonn that if your overall health will be compromised, then a short stint with kitty until he's better would probably be best. And if you're willing, I think neutering him would be a blessing. There are so many b/c none are fixed! Though that might make him more of a homebody! :haha: Overall, though - I think what you're doing is awesome. And I'm sorry for the white stick. Boooooo for that. 

mrsripple - you're so close!!! a foot long sub?? I've got 2 cans of soda to go along with it! :) How's the house - are you all ready??


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh and yes, vonn - we'll find out the genders hopefully on 9/1 at the anatomy scan! DH caved!! :)


----------



## Wicky78

Hi, ladies! Glad Monday is in the books and we're on to Tuesday (or some of you have been on Tuesday for a while already LOL)!! A lot has happened since I last posted, so this is a long one... sorry!

Alleke - I totally hear you on the testing and wondering if there's a bean in there or not. I finally broke down and tested, but it was stark white. Even though I know that doesn't mean I'm out, it's hard not to feel some sadness/disappointment at a BFN, even if it's early. I hope you still get your BFP and it doesn't require too many more pure white tests :hugs:
Also, I love that you are helping the kitten and keeping mindful about your own health. I've heard that feeling drawn to other baby mammals can be a sign of early pregnancy - in fact, one of my friends adopted a kitten while she was pregnant, but before she knew it!

Miki - I am sorry to hear how difficult your relationship with your mom is, at this time when having a supportive mom can mean so much. I struggle with my mother, but for the opposite reason (she can't keep her mouth shut and tells everyone everything!), so I don't have any great advice for you. I'm sure that you will find ways to be happy for your growing family and cope with your mom's way of being right now. I'm so glad your sister is excited! Also, I love the idea of a virtual shower for people in your life who aren't necessarily local or able to travel for an in-person shower! I am considering doing something like that, since I have friends and family all over the place... it might be fun for them to feel like they get to participate. Is your OH getting excited, too? 

Vonn - I love that you come back and visit, when you must be so busy with the new LO and your upcoming move! I hope being a mommy and getting to know your LO is a wonderful experience for you and you and your family can be on :cloud9: together!

MsR - Third trimester already?! Congratulations! But sorry about the insomnia. That sounds like no fun :nope: I hope you can find some ways to get rest, even if it's not all in one chunk at night. Maybe the universe is preparing you for being a new mom in a few months? I don't think that's a very nice way to do it :haha:

Terri - good call on the property management company. I hope they can help you by taking care of the pesky parts of rental properties! How are things going with getting clients? I am in awe of your courage to step into that role, as I think any kind of job that requires self promotion with an actual sales pitch would be my worst nightmare. It is just so opposite to how I am that I can't imagine doing it every day, but I respect anyone who can do it honestly, and do well! Funny that you mentioned a sip and paint - my DW just discovered these and is champing at the bit to go to one. The funniest part is that she doesn't drink and wants to find one that is alcohol free... I had to explain that the whole premise is that you sip (an adult beverage) while painting, so she probably isn't going to find one without alcohol unless she hosts one herself LOL. What did you paint? I hope it was as fun as it looks!

Wish - I'm still giggling about your 2 cans of soda and MsR's footlong sub. Can you send those over here? Haha! I'm so excited for you about your scan on 9/1. Do you or DH have any preferences about the sex of your babies? 

Hello to TTC and others I didn't mention! 

AFM - I've been quiet for a bit, while I wrestled with symptom spotting and whether or not to test. I am glad to be back - I realized that it was silly to try this on my own, when there's a wealth of experience right here! The symptom spotting got a bit out of control - not so much from spotting too many symptoms, but obsessing over whether they are signs of impending AF or of pregnancy. DW convinced me that I needed to start testing, so we did that over the weekend. I've tested three times now, all with stark white results :growlmad: Okay, so I know it's still early and I'm not out, but it is a bit soul crushing to see no change on the tests day after day. But DW seems unfazed. 

This morning, when I tested, I just knew it was going to be a bust, but I wasn't as disappointed. I did, however, begin getting a little dismayed that many of the "symptoms" seemed less today. Then around lunchtime, I visited the bathroom and had EWCM-like mucous tinged with pink on the toilet paper. I am not sure if this is an unusual start to AF (two days early), or implantation bleeding. Dr. Google's responses make me lean toward implantation bleeding, but I am really worried AF will strike in full force tomorrow. I don't really know what to think, and being patient is getting more difficult, now that I'm at the end of 13DPO/IUI. I am also feeling a bit down because DW is going out of town tomorrow, so if AF shows, I'll be here alone to deal with the disappointment. On a more positive note, my co-worker gets back from vacation on Wednesday, so only one more day of flying solo at work!


----------



## Wicky78

Just a quick update/vent... AF is due today or tomorrow. Tested today, BFN. My RE said to test at 14dpIUI (today) and call with results, so I did, and even though AF hasn't come yet, the nurse said I'm out since I tested negative and that she's ordering my next cycle's meds today. I am really disappointed because I thought I still had a chance, but she said that if it's negative at 14dpIUI, there's no way I could be pregnant and AF is on the way. Meanwhile, the spotting has stopped and I still have twinges and stretchy feelings in my uterus area, so it just makes me feel worse. :cry: Maybe AF will come tomorrow and I'll be able to move on. Right now, I'm just really sad. I know you ladies know how that is...


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm so sorry for your disappointment, wicky. :hugs: it totally DOES suck. That progesterone, as I think i've said, can be a total mindf*ck during the TWW!! Sorry for the language but that's basically it. 
Perhaps this might help for next time - jot down all of the 'symptoms' you felt this time and next month, when potentially you're feeling them again, it might help even out the obsession a little bit. 
But I do know EXACTLY where you are right now and it completely rots. Chin up, sweetie - you'll get that BFP and I guarantee you'll be SO surprised at what you're feeling (or not!!) at the time!!


----------



## Alleke

Wicky, I&#8217;m sorry to hear your news. (I must say though... I don&#8217;t have any experience with IUI... but I never believe it&#8217;s over till it&#8217;s over.) 

Vonn, it&#8217;s not cold-hearted. I think your views are quite realistic, and I cringe at the thought of all of the unnecessary allergy meds. This is my 3rd month ever TTC, so no ART yet. My troubles were with finding the right guy. I agree, though, that if I were putting more money and effort into TTC, it would impact my cat decisions. I haven&#8217;t seen the movie yet.

Mrs R, your baby might be a genius! But for allergies, I&#8217;d be a cat lady, for sure! 

Miki, intercultural things can be really tough. DH and I have an agreement &#8211; he handles his family, and I handle mine. We don&#8217;t always agree and are sometimes suspicious of how and why things go down, but in hindsight, it&#8217;s best to work within the confines of cultural expectation. I think you should do whatever you think is best in your situation.

Terri, I&#8217;m all for property managers! Make sure you choose a decent one, but it will be well worth it to not deal with the stress. I agree with Wish about the new career. It takes time to develop skills, even for a &#8220;natural&#8221;. Paying attention and trying to learn certainly helps. Have you thought of recording yourself (video or audio)? I&#8217;ve found it horrible but useful, because my perception from the inside doesn&#8217;t always match what I see from the outside. 

Wish, I do plan on neutering him. I&#8217;m still not sure what the future holds, but I&#8217;m working on it, and it&#8217;s okay to have him here for a while in the meantime. I think I&#8217;ll go see another vet tomorrow and ask the prices for neutering and see if they have a carrier I can borrow. There are a few pics on google, and it appears that this vet is kind-hearted. Maybe he/she can help find a home.

Kitty update &#8211; He&#8217;s comfortable here now and pees in a box, so long as it has clay litter. Pooping... yesterday was a failure. Today, we&#8217;ll see. He is much cleaner and seemingly an indoor cat after adjusting. I don&#8217;t want to put him outside, but it&#8217;s an option. His eye is getting wider every day, but he still cleans his face and scratches the scab in the process. I&#8217;ve been cleaning up blood spatter every morning. I feel like it&#8217;s a quick training course for parenting. Hopefully I get to use what I practice.

AFM, not much. White sticks. DH is out of town. The kitty is a nice distraction. Another friend came through for a day, so we did the quick tour and had fun. For my upcoming trip, and I have a 16 hr layover in London. I&#8217;m considering just sightseeing all night instead of getting a room.


----------



## TTC74

Sorry Wicky. It really is awful, isn't it? I am a terrible symptom spotter, too. It makes no sense, though. The only times I've gotten BFPs, I had fewer symptoms than usual! 

Wish - Can't wait for your ultrasound! I'm eager to find out the gender of those babies (hopefully!). 

AFM - I'm just twiddling my thumbs as I wait to O. Someone pointed out the other day that I could O on the day of the eclipse. That would be kinda cool! 

On another note, DH has a terrible fear that one of us will forget the LO in the car on our respective date to drop her off at day care. We bought a bluetooth cushion that is supposed to alert if you walk away from it with the baby in the car seat. It's an ingenious idea, but the darned thing was completely unreliable! So, I returned it. When Amazon asked me to review it, I wrote an honest review. Now the owner of the company won't stop pestering me about what a terrible thing I've done seeing as he hasn't sold any cushions since my review. I wrote the guy back and told him that DH and I are prosecutors and that we have seen terrible situations in which children were left in cars and that it concerned me that people may blindly trust this faulty cushion. So, I don't regret the honest review. I am not kidding - the guy wrote my back again! I'm not going to respond of course, but I can't believe what a freak this guy is!


----------



## terripeachy

So many updates!!

I drove 2 hours to meet the prospective client and she and her husband want to think about it. Grrr. The good thing for them, is that it's play money so they really have no desire to change what they are doing until the market tanks. I told them they were doing well, but they have to think about the risk. If the market tanks they don't have time to recover. We'll see if she can convince her hubs. Long story short, we can still be friends. 

The property management people were cool. My tenant, who said she was leaving Tuesday hasn't left. I filled for eviction since I had the day of and I was kind of in the neighborhood. The mgmt people can go to court next month. I'm going to sign with them. Now I just have to get my dad to sign papers while he is driving all over the country. He's currently in Seattle. Hopefully they (he and his lady friend) will stay over place long enough to get it and email it back. 

Yes I have taken videos of myself. I'm confident, but there is no reason for people to leave their advisor and most have them already. The struggle is real! I'm just not a pushy person or a liar, so it's more difficult for me to make up some reason why people need me other than the obvious. 

Wicky, stay positive and keep trying we've all been there! 

Alleke-enjoy your sightseeing!

Wish2-can't wait for the update. I hope you have one of each. That would be fun. 

Vonn-i agree with the others; thanks for checking in. We heart you. 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## mikihope

MsR- Your advice is very welcome! Im sure that little Swingline will help me set the needed emotional boundaries with my mom. Ive had to set a gazillion boundaries with her, shes one of those that keeps trying to overstep them. I learned to become very firm, and cutting off contact seems to be the only thing that works. Until the next time she tries, that is Anyhoo, Ill try to start telling family about my pregnancy!
I hope that you get the birth you want, but if not, may you have a wonderful and smooth one. And I hope that you get more sleep and your bp remains well-behaved.

Terri- Im glad that you called a property management company, and I hope that this one pans out. Yeah, thanks, I have been for therapy regarding my issues with my mom. I did a lot of work on myself, and as a result, I generally deal with her pretty well now. But once in a while a situation arises where I manage to let her get to me. Well, no longer! And yes, I can imagine that my co-workers would be so thrilled for me! Ill let them know! And Id definitely invite you to my virtual shower, if I have one.

Wish- Thanks, Wish. It is ridiculous how she can rule from so far away, but really it is partly because I feel conflicted as she is my mom. I have lived a very different life from what she wanted, and from how my sister lives, and so she would guilt and shame me. I stopped letting her do that, or letting it get to me. But now Im far away, shes not so young anymore, and shes the only mom Ive got. Sigh.
Anyway, on to more fun stuff baby kicks (and punches)! I bet thats what youre feeling. Mine started out like that. I guess you'll have twice the number of kicks!

Wicky- Thanks for understanding. Yes, I agree that this is one time where a supportive mom can mean so much. Your struggle with your mom sounds ultra frustrating too! Yeah, it really helps that my sister is so excited. And she tells me that her kids are so happy and excited too. Oh yes, DH has been happy and very involved from the beginning. He went for almost all of my fertility clinic appointments, and my prenatal appointments, and he was the one who insisted. His positivity and enthusiasm has really helped lift my spirits!
So sorry that you are feeling down about your BFN. I hope you get your BFP soon, so you can get to plan your virtual shower!

Alleke- Yeah, thats true about intercultural issues. Part of my obedience to my mom is due to the expectations of my culture. DH doesnt have this sort of issue with his family as the society he grew up in does not think that way. Luckily, he is very understanding and really helps me. I have found that I cant conform to the cultural expectations, unlike my sister. But I may find a happy medium, just to get my mom off my back. Since I pretended to give in, shes already pretending to care about my pregnancy, which is fine with me for now.

TTC- How awful that you had to deal with that crazy company owner! 

My anatomy scan went well, except that little gummy would not cooperate and remained snuggled in one position very low down. He seems to be always in that same position, as I can feel where he kicks and where he punches. At one point, the tech had to tilt the table so that my head was lower than my legs. I was in that position for quite a while. She tried other tricks to get gummy to move, and he eventually turned but then slowly turned back to his favorite position! Anyway, the scan did not turn up anything worrisome, except that his kidneys are a bit swollen. The OB said that it was nothing to worry about, as the size was not large enough to require more scans. I googled the term she gave me (Pyelectasis) and it was kind of scary. But Im telling myself (and DH) that since theyre not worried, we dont have to worry as well. I am trying to be aware of what complications could arise, so if they do, hopefully we will be mentally prepared. We will talk to the OB in a couple of weeks at our next prenatal appointment.


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - sounds like you're dealing with the Mom Stuff quite well then. It's never easy, it's never uncomplicated, so you're doing great! :hugs: So glad the anatomy scan went well! That's so adorable that he's got a little snug position that he prefers, even if it was a pain in the butt for the scan. I am with you - I wish they wouldn't say such things if they are actually NOT worried about something, though I guess they have to. I dunno - I'd want to know, but yes, we need to train ourselves to follow their footsteps when worrying about stuff.

Terri - so GLAD you got a Property Mgmt Co!!! It'll give you back years on your life, I swear it! GL with that prospect, I hope she comes around. I completely hear you on the 'how do I sell to someone that's happy where they are' conundrum. I've been there - you just feel like the words coming out of your mouth are slamming to the ground. Selling ice to eskimos!!

alleke - have fun with your friend in town!! 

ttc - oooh O'ing on the eclipse!! YOU could have twins!! :haha:

No real updates here - getting my invite list together for my mom for the shower before I leave my job (so I can bang out a non-work thing on a work computer! :haha:). Only 2 more days left!! WOO! Everything else is status quo! I wish I could feel the babies more, just for reassurance. It's still just more of a flutter phase and most times it's my own heartbeat/pulse I feel. Or gas. Or whatever.
I'm slacking again on exercise so I have to go out there and walk. Today looks like a nice day for it!


----------



## terripeachy

Are you taking any time off between jobs or are you jumping right in? That always made me happy about changing jobs-unplanned vacation to do what I want. That's great that this is your last week. It seems like time had flown by. I hope they do something nice for you; you worked really hard for them and I'm sure you'll be missed. 

Oh my sister's nanny had her retrieval today. She's in her mid 20s and she was slated to have 23 eggs. We both hope this is there only time shell have to go through this. With all those eggs, I hope so!


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW!!! That's like, almost 2 dozen!!! that's crazy!!!

no, not taking any time off, planned anyway. Though I think if all of my paperwork, background check and drug test results aren't back by today, we'll have to push my start date from 8/21 to 8/28. So a forced week off, which is fine by me. We have a vacation planned for Wed-Sat of next week anyway - going to Chicago! Cannot wait! But I'd kinda love to have Mon, Tues off too. :)

And there is a lunch planned for Friday so I'll head down for that. Should be fun! But I think that's it. We'll see. :)


----------



## Wicky78

Thank you, everyone! You have been so supportive and helpful in this crazy TWW. I'm feeling a little better, though still in limbo, as AF hasn't arrived yet and I'm not going to test again until Friday, if AF doesn't come first. At the very least, I'm chalking this up to a weird cycle... spotting twice for a very short time on two different days, and no AF is something completely new for me. However, I am more able to accept that AF is likely on her way, so I am not nearly as upset as I was earlier this week. :coffee: 

It's so great to see how life goes on and others survive this crazy TTC process. I love that some of you have your LO already, some are expecting, some are still in the "game," and others are finding other ways to move forward. It makes me realize that even if this doesn't happen now or in the next few cycles, I'll be okay. 

Miki - I love that your little gummy showed some personality during the scan, although I'm sorry that meant you didn't get to see much. 

Alleke - I agree with you about it not being over until AF shows up. I think that's why I got so mad about the way the nurse responded to me. My DW said, "She doesn't know everything. Let's prove her wrong." LOL I wish it were that easy, as if it's in my control :haha: How's the kitten doing?

Wish - you are so not kidding about the way these hormones play with our minds. And I'm not offended by your language.

Terri - thanks for being supportive. I'm glad the PM seems like a good one, and they are going to earn their keep very quickly by going to court next month!

TTC - I think that's what is so crazy about the TWW - symptoms can mean something, not having symptoms can mean something... how can I not drive myself nuts thinking about it? :wacko:

I hope everyone is doing well. I'm looking forward to next week's eclipse - are any others near a prime viewing areas? I can't get off work to go to SC or western NC, but I hope to see a decent view outside my office... now I just need to make a viewer so I don't hurt my eyes!


----------



## Wicky78

:blush: Oops, forgot to say hi to everyone I didn't mention, specifically. Hi!!! :wave: :D


----------



## Wish2BMom

wicky - I'm glad you're feeling ok about things and feeling so supported! we're doing our jobs!! :)
That is a wacky cycle you're having - wonder if it's stress about a BFP that is putting AF off altogether. Our bodies man...right when you start paying attention, they go crazy. I distinctly remember that happening 4 yrs ago when we started trying and I got on this site. All of the sudden I'm having 30 day cycles, spotting for 3 days before AF, etc. Guess I just started paying closer attention but it was WEIRD!


----------



## MsRipple

So thrilled about the good scan miki :)

Wicky - I'm so sorry. I know that disappointment. When I did IUIs dr said we would reevaluate if the first 3-4 unmedicated cycles didn't work and then move onto either medicated or IVF. This may have been in part due to age, but also because of studies that say you see the most success in the first 3-4 cycles. We had one cancelled cycle and two with bfn and a bfp on the third (or fourth, if you count the cancelled cycle).


----------



## Vonn

MsR--I really hope your BP stays just mildly elevated and no other preeclampsia symptoms show up. You are getting so close to meeting your little girl!

TTC--good for you for actually writing a review. I read a lot of them but have never actually written one myself. It's a bummer the owner is harassing you; he should spend that time improving his product. 

Wish--congrats on finishing your job! I hope they have a little party for you and not just a lunch. 

Miki--you and your DH seem so happy together. It's very sweet. 

Terri--that cannot bean easy line of work to get into. You are so cool, I bet you'd do great with millenials fairly new in the job market. Not sure how you meet them, though. Continued good luck with the house renting. I hope a PM company is the answer. 

Wicky--this process for sure makes you crazy. Trying to find the balance of maintaining hope without it being false hope is very hard. 

Alleke--I must have missed it, but what big trip are you taking?

AFM--Sailor was awake for about 5 hrs in a row today. It's fun to see her alert! I'm hoping that helps her to not wake up so much tonight. She now wants to be held all the time and doesn't want to sleep in her bassinet. On a funnier note, she's losing her hair. Usually, I think of this happening on the back or sides of babies' heads, but my girl is losing hers from the forehead back. Total male pattern baldness. DH has taken to calling her his "little Costanza" (from Seinfeld)!


----------



## Wicky78

Wish - thank you for sharing how wacky it was for you. This was the weirdest cycle I've ever had. I've noticed that when TTC, this is becoming par for the course, as I had some weird cycles when we were doing home inseminations. With the medications and monitoring, I think it makes things even weirder. :wacko: More hopeful, too... I think.

MsR - yes, my RE is planning 3 IUI monitored cycles and then we see her again to reassess if we aren't pregnant by then. I'm feeling okay about going forward this month, but I can see myself feeling a bit desperate if we have to do cycle #3... feeling like that would be the "last chance." Thankfully, the RE is paying attention and has already upped my clomid for this cycle, since I only had one follicle last month. My baseline is tomorrow, so I hope everything looks good. I'm not sure how I feel about having a canceled cycle... delays make me sad, but I also want the best chance to get pregnant if we're spending all this money!

Vonn - I love your stories about Sailor! :happydance: She sounds adorable - even with the "male pattern baldness" creeping in :haha:

TTC - the owner of that company seems more interested in making money than in actually helping families. Otherwise, he would fix his product and make a big deal out of how it's all new and better, instead of harrassing a safety-conscious mom! I would report his behavior to the BBB or other oversight group, if I were in your shoes. :growlmad: I hope you find a better product - I am afraid of accidentally leaving a baby in the car, although I don't yet have real life risk.

AFM - all is well again in TTC-emotion-land. I'm totally blaming the eclipse for the weird cycle :haha: I am feeling okay about the new cycle and ready to try the larger dose of Clomid. Picking up meds today after work and will be all set to follow doctor's orders tomorrow. Praying that the new protocol and knowing what to expect will help this be a calmer cycle that culminates in a BFP. 

Happy Friday to everyone! Have a great weekend and make sure you're ready for the eclipse - no looking at the sun with naked eyes!!!


----------



## TTC74

Speaking of blaming the eclipse for a weird cycle, I'm hoping to do the opposite! I've got an almost positive OPKs today. So, I anticipate O on the day of the eclipse! It would be an awesome time to fall preggers!


----------



## mikihope

Wish- I&#8217;m excited for you, leaving your job for a new one! And how nice that you are going on holiday, and possibly have a week&#8217;s break in between jobs. I bet the fluttery gassy feeling is probably your little babies. So sweet! Yeah, it was cute and frustrating that little gummy was &#8220;stuck&#8221; snugly in his favorite position. We finally got him to spin around on his long axis, which helped tremendously. But as we watched, he slowly spun back again, like a little rotisserie chicken. Yeah, if the kidney size turns out to be a non-issue, I wish I hadn&#8217;t been told. Oh well, I guess the docs never know if the parents prefer to hear about potential issues or not. At least I&#8217;m not worrying about it anymore&#8230;

Terri- Fx for your sister&#8217;s nanny &#8211; that&#8217;s a lot of eggs!

Wicky- Has AF arrived yet? If not, I hope that you get a surprise BFP! If yes, then I hope that this is your cycle. I&#8217;m glad that you&#8217;re sounding much more upbeat now! Hehe, yeah, little gummy was being cute yet annoying during the scan. 

MsR- Thanks, it was quite a relief! You&#8217;re so close to meeting your little half medium pizza. Wow, that sounds big&#8230;

Vonn- Thanks, we really are happy. We're like people in a fresh new relationship even though we've been together for over 10 years now. Sailor sounds so adorable! I love hearing stories about her, and the wonderful time you&#8217;re having with her. How are you feeling physically these days?

TTC- Oooh&#8230; I hope that the eclipse brings good luck to you. How cool that would be &#8211; an eclipse baby!

AFM- I seem to be having a lot of round ligament discomfort, and stitch-like pains. My belly isn&#8217;t that large yet, but I get those pains running downhill. It gets much better when I hold my belly while running, but that looks silly. So I&#8217;m going to try to buy a support band! I sometimes forget that my belly is expanding, and find myself thinking of sucking it in. Oops, poor gummy needs his space! And I have a silly fear that my belly button will pop out someday, for some reason that thought freaks me out :wacko:


----------



## terripeachy

I forgot to update. The nanny had 15 eggs and 3 have made it so far. I can't remember how many were mature but her stats are very similar to mine. Of course I told her that she only needs one, but she's sad that they were telling her they had 23 and then ended up with 15. I have decided that it's best to be quiet on the number of eggs. The docs should just look and measure and say 'good, keep meds the same or change it up. ' I feel for her because this is her first time doing this and she's mid 20s, just married, etc. I hate that I didn't have better results either so she can't see success through me, but there's nothing I can do except stay positive. 

Hubs just got home. I guess my silent time with Fun is over. Later gators!


----------



## Alleke

TTC, Im glad that you wrote an honest review. It helps all of us when we can hear the positive and negative aspects.

Miki, it sounds so fun to have these experiences. I hope I get to have the same feelings!

Wish, how is the new job? And your trip to Chicago?

Aww, Vonn, how sweet Sailor sounds! Hair comes back, and it makes for a good story!

Wicky, did AF show? 

Terri, its sad to hear about the nanny. I hope things work out for her.

AFM, its CD4. Im a bit bummed that my plan for timing didnt work out, but its not all bad.

Ive been reading, and as I mentioned before, I think my progesterone is low. I spotted early (7DPO and 10DPO) the two real months we tried (not the cycle when I got sick). That is my only real symptom; my thermal shift is strong. My exam (no hormonal tests) showed that all is well and seemingly in working order. So, I started looking into progesterone. Natural support includes vit c, which I stopped just prior to TTC, because pure ascorbic acid can inhibit pregnancy, but vit c with bioflavonoids can promote it. The one I have is the former, which is why I stopped. Essentially, I probably accidentally lowered my progesterone levels, hence the very early spotting. It never crossed my mind that stopping it would have this sort of effect. 

Kitty is great! Hes neutered and will have shots, etc. this week. Hes comfortable and snuggly now, although the closet is still his happy place. He seems grateful to be in a safe, peaceful environment. 

Vonn, my trip is back to the US for a week, but I have 16 hours overnight in London. Its not terribly exciting  shopping and seeing people.

I'm off to do a webinar on cycles and what you can learn from them. I hope to learn something!


----------



## Wish2BMom

On my phone, so brief:

Terri - big bummer about that attrition rate :( I know it's hard to be positive for her since you know reality, but I'm sure you're doing a great job. 

Vonn- :rofl: "little costanza"!!! 

Miki - wonder if you're carrying low. Another friend of mine on here, due 1 day before me, is having a boy and has had hip pain for weeks now. As she's grown, she realizes she's carrying low, hence the pains. 

Alleke - glad your fur sorta-baby is doing so well!! Warms my heart!

Wicky- good plan to up the Clomid. FX'ed!!

New job starts today (can I pleeeease get back to sleep???), Chicago is Wed!


----------



## terripeachy

Hope things go great for you today Wish2!! How exciting.


----------



## mikihope

Wish, how was your first day at your new job? So exciting!
Your poor friend, I hope that her little one moves and gives her some reprieve. Yup, I'm carrying low, and today gummy seems to be even lower! How is that possible :wacko: I think I just felt some punches to my cervix. Ouchie. I get all sorts of pains and stuff low down, I wish that gummy would shift higher!

Terri- Oh no, that's so sad for the nanny. I hope that it works for her, but it must be so hard for her to go through the disappointment at her young age.

Alleke- It certainly is kind of fun to feel some of these things, and I hope that you get to experience them soon! But I worry about the big punches and kicks later on! How interesting about vitamin C with bioflavonoids, I didn't know about that. Hopefully staying on those the next time will help you get your BFP! Glad kitty is doing so well!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Eh first day was first day. It's a job, really. I certainly did not move to anything exciting, at least so far. I traded a little passion and expertise for balance, so that will take some getting used to. I went to one meeting just to listen and it was so frustrating. Too many cooks in the kitchen. I'm used to working so lean now. We'll see, I'm sure it'll be fine. 

But I did have some fun feeling tons of flutters while in my long orientation! I forgot to ask for decaf in my smoothie so the babies were jamming out! :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Two of the three embryos made it to blast so I'm assuming she will freeze those two until transfer. She had an infection in her vein from the IV. Luckily the plan was to freeze anyway. I'm excited for her. 

It'll be OK wish. New friends and more balance will be great.


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi all! We are starting IVF next month but go figure I'm 8dpo today and got a vvf line on a FRER. I had a few drinks at my friends engagement party on Monday eve and got violently ill and still feel queasy 2 days later so I took a test. Do you see the line? I had to tweak it a bit but it was within the time limit. Obviously I'm terrified with my CP history. I'm only 8dpo and this was with smu.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3199.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 11









IMG_3205.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## TTC74

Ask4joy said:


> Hi all! We are starting IVF next month but go figure I'm 8dpo today and got a vvf line on a FRER. I had a few drinks at my friends engagement party on Monday eve and got violently ill and still feel queasy 2 days later so I took a test. Do you see the line? I had to tweak it a bit but it was within the time limit. Obviously I'm terrified with my CP history. I'm only 8dpo and this was with smu.

I see it on the original one and the tweaked one. Fx for a sticky bean this time!


----------



## terripeachy

I see it so wait two days and test again!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Hello all! Hope it is OK to jump in, CD 1 for me.....


----------



## Vonn

Ask--I can def see the line! Congrats and fx fx it sticks. Like Terri said, test again in a couple days and share. 

Wish--congrats on starting the new job! What is the job? I may have missed that, sorry if I did. 

AFM--I go for my 6 wk check-up tomorrow. I hope my BP has dropped and I can stop the BP meds. Can't believe it's been 6 wks. Time flies when you are sleep deprived! Haha.


----------



## Alleke

I see it, too, Ask! Woohoo!

Hi, Castaway :hi:

Vonn, hooray for 6 weeks! The hardest part should be over now. Relax, sleep, love.


----------



## Taurus8484

Stalking Ask.....fingers crossed


----------



## CastawayBride

Alleke said:


> I see it, too, Ask! Woohoo!
> 
> Hi, Castaway :hi:
> 
> Vonn, hooray for 6 weeks! The hardest part should be over now. Relax, sleep, love.

Hello to you too :)


----------



## Ask4joy

Well it looks like that test yesterday was a dud! Took 2 more this morning (one straight and one curved FRER) and both negative. How annoying! It showed up immediately and has color. Argh! First Response is on my $&@# list! Only 9dpo today though so I guess I'm not out yet. Off to our last IVF consult this afternoon.


----------



## TTC74

Ask - ugh! Well, good luck with your consult!


----------



## Spudtastic

Popping in to say hi. Stalking for bfps too and updates in pregnacies and new little ones.

I'm in Italy. We have just been to Croatia. It's hot hot hot. I cant sleep properly. We are staying at a campsite on the Venice lagoon. Tomorrow morning a are taking a boat to the old town for a wander. Because it's so hot we'll take an early vaparetto (boat) and come back to the campsite around lunchtime and spend the afternoon in the pool.

The girls are loving the trip. We have about 3 weeks left before we are back in England and 4 weeks until DH flies back to NZ. The girls and I are staying in England until after Christmas so I can spend some time with my family. Im looking forward to it but im not looking forward to bring apart from DH for so long, especially for thr kids. I keep wondering if I've made the right choice to stay on but I really need the family time as I still get so homesick.


----------



## MsRipple

Hoping you get a positive in a a few days ask- 9 dpo is still really early!

Well looks like my blood pressure if succeeding in its aspirations to reach new highs. I narrowly escaped being admitted to the hospital today - instead the plan is now to induce me over the weekend. Lucky this big bucket of fried chicken is pretty much fully baked!


----------



## Spudtastic

My phone frustrates me. I'm trying to upload a photo of my two girls but the photo size is too big. I have a cheaper phone that does not let me edit the photo size. I need to download an app. But I don't have enough memory for that.


----------



## Wicky78

I've been :ninja: ever since AF arrived, but haven't posted in awhile, so I thought I'd say hello today.

My TTC updates aren't very exciting. AF arrived on Friday (8/18) so I am just finishing up my Clomid and have my next ultrasound on Tuesday to determine when to trigger and do the IUI. Clomid was evil this cycle, but I'm hoping that means it actually did something. If I only have one follicle this time, I am going to lose it (irritation is high this month)!

I haven't shared this before, but my brother was diagnosed with high-grade glioma in his brain stem in May. We just learned that he is not responding well to the treatment and has taken a turn for the worse, with swelling in his brain. They are trying to stabilize him, but the prognosis is not good regardless of that. I have been kind of expecting this, but it's still hard when you get the actual news.

Spud - Your trip sounds amazing, although I don't envy the heat. I hope you get some cool breezes soon! 

MsR - I hope your BP stays under control, but if not, it sounds like your providers are ready to act. You'll have your LO in no time!

Ask - that really stinks about the negatives after the VVF positive test. FX that it's just too early and you'll get your BFP soon. :hugs:

Alleke - sorry about AF. It looks like we could be cycle buddies again since I'm one day behind you. I hope you can learn what's going on with your progesterone levels and get it taken care of if it's low. Glad to hear the kitty is doing well!

Miki - round ligament pain does not sound fun... I hope you can find a good belly band to help with carrying low. I wonder if that would help with the round ligament pain - just because the area would be less irritated?

Terri - hope you are doing well. The nanny sounds like she's had a time of it with IVF so far, but I'm glad she got some embies to keep on ice until she is well enough and ready for transfer :happydance:

Vonn - how did it go with your BP? I hope it had returned to normal. And yes, that was a very quick 6 weeks!

Castaway - Welcome! This is a great group - very welcoming and supportive. Good luck this cycle!

:wave: to all the stalkers and anyone I missed above!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks for the encouragement ladies!

MsR - sending you positive vibes for a smooth delivery! 

Spud - I'd love to be in Italy right now...or anytime! Never been. Enjoy your trip!

My IVF consult went really well! My AMH is 4.8 and FSH is 6.4! Woohoo! They expect to retrieve 16 eggs...which is good because we need numbers to defy our odds! I'll start birth control on CD 3 of next cycle...getting so close!


----------



## mikihope

Wicky- Im so sorry to hear about your brother. What devastating news; I wish I knew the right words to say. You and your family are in my thoughts.
Fx for your scan on Tuesday  may there be lots of follicles! Yeah, round ligament pain isnt very wonderful. And its even worse when you want to stay active! I did end up ordering a belly support band for running, and I hope it works. Thats a good idea, I didnt think of putting it on for daily use. In the meantime, Ive been trying to coax gummy to move further up.

Spud- Wow, it seems like youve been travelling the world! How fun, and how wonderful that your girls love it! It sucks that you are so homesick, though. I hope that spending time back home will help.

Ask- Oh no! I think theres still a chance, I hope you test again. Fx for you! Oh, just saw your update wow great numbers!

Wish- Even though your new job seems a bit meh right now, I hope that it will provide you with just the right amount of fulfillment and balance. It seems that now is a good time for balance, so yay for that! And double yay for your dancing twins!

Terri- Great news for the nanny I hope the frozen transfer works for her!

Vonn- 6 weeks! I cant believe how time has flown. Sailor must be super adorable now. I hope your BP has dropped and you can get off the meds.

MsR- I hope that your BP behaves too! Wow, its almost time to meet your big bucket of fried chicken! Thats so wonderful :cloud9:

Hi Castaway! :wave:

Gummy is still a low rider these days. I think he affects my bladder and cervix by punching or kicking, and the other day I felt a weird feeling in my ahem rectum :wacko: DH still hasnt managed to feel gummy moving, even though Ive seen my belly move from his kicks/punches. DH tells me he can't wait to see the cats getting startled by a kick from gummy when they rest on my belly!


----------



## terripeachy

MrsR-i hope everything goes well this weekend. We're all routing for you and can't wait to hear about your little girls birth! KFC is on her way!!


----------



## RawrGirl

Hi all. New here. I've read the last 20 or so pages, so I'm sorta caught up with you all, lol. A little about me: DH and I have been TTC for 6 cycles now. I think I had a CP last cycle as I had a faint line show up on a FRER, but then AF showed up 3 days late. *sigh*

Starting to feel rather desperate as I only have 2 more cycles to conceive in time to have 3rd trimester/delivery before age 40.


----------



## TTC74

RawrGirl said:


> Hi all. New here. I've read the last 20 or so pages, so I'm sorta caught up with you all, lol. A little about me: DH and I have been TTC for 6 cycles now. I think I had a CP last cycle as I had a faint line show up on a FRER, but then AF showed up 3 days late. *sigh*
> 
> Starting to feel rather desperate as I only have 2 more cycles to conceive in time to have 3rd trimester/delivery before age 40.

Is that just a deadline you and DH have set for yourselves? Just wondering because I gave birth on Valentine's Day to a healthy baby girl at 42, and now we're TTC again for a little boy.


----------



## terripeachy

Wicky-i forgot to say that I'm also sorry to hear about your brother. I hope you are able to spend some time with him soon. Hugs. 

Welcome new people. 

MrsR-what's the latest?


----------



## Wish2BMom

wicky - I, too, am so sorry to read about your brother. That's so terrible, I cannot imagine. I hope you get to spend some good quality time with him soon as well. :hugs:

vonn - I'm a Sr Business Systems Analyst working in IT. From what I can tell so far, my little group helps other groups either upgrade their systems, set up new areas with the right tools/software, or helps to fix systems. Meh. How'd the BP check go? How's our little Sailor girl?

welcome Castaway and Rawr! Good luck to you both. I had the same question, Rawr - is this a self-imposed timeframe or just freaking b/c of the big 4-0? I mean, I did too but then quickly threw that out the window b/c it is what it is. I'll be 42 when I give birth to my twins in a few months. :)

miki - argh, DH needs to hurry up and feel them! the twins were going nuts the other night when I went to bed but DH had stayed up downstairs for a bit longer than me. I could feel them on the outside too, I wanted him to be there but oh well. HA! I was also enjoying having the bed to myself and kitty for a little bit so I didn't call him up. In due time...
is that round ligament pain like, below the uterus? or is it in your joints? I was feeling a little pain kinda where the roundness ends, below the babies. I'm going to ask about it in my next appt. Since I still feel the wiggles, I'm not too concerned. Just don't like pain to be a part of this!

spud - wow, i'm SO envious of your travels this summer! And your ability to take so much time with your family! I know it'll be hard without DH for a few months but so happy that the trade-off is family time and support.

ask - any new updates? 8 & 9 dpo is def early so I hope the tide has turned!

alleke - sorry about AF but good luck on the new cycle! Always new wishes of good luck around the corner!! :)

mrsR - you're SO CLOSE!!! Baby watch is SO on!!!!

terri - :wave: hi hon! so happy for the frozen for your sis. Bad about the IV infection though. I hope it was quick.

afm - Chicago was awesome and MUCH needed for DH and I. Definitely some renewed bonding occurred and it was SO necessary. We got a LOT of walking in, some great food, great sites. We packed it in - Navy Pier, Soldier Field tour (DH is a Bears fan), aquarium, Lou Malnati's (pizza - the best Chi pizza I've ever had), a White Sox game, Green Day concert at Wrigley. Even went to the movies on the last night!

other than that, still waiting for my next scan - 9/8. Can't wait!!


----------



## RawrGirl

Wish2BMom and TTC74,

Yes, it is a self-imposed deadline based on the amount of pain I was in with my DS in my third trimester. And I want the age difference between DS and his sibling to be under 2 years. I read that sibling rivalry is the least between kids who have less than a 2 year age difference or more than 5. 

If anyone has stories to share about kids 3 years apart who get along great, please share, lol.


----------



## Wish2BMom

gotcha! well I wish you luck in your next 2 cycles! hopefully you only need 1!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I felt the babies clearly from the outside this morning!! it was super early but I wanted to wake DH up. I resisted, though - hopefully I'll get 'em tonight!


----------



## Wicky78

Just a quick update today, as I'm at work :winkwink:

Went to the RE this morning for my post-Clomid ultrasound and there were multiple decent-sized follicles! They still need to grow, as most are around 12-16 mm and need to be at least 18. But I am so relieved that the evil dose of Clomid did what it was supposed to, and that I didn't suffer these side effects for no good reason! We go back Thursday (8/31) to check again. FX!

Also, thank you, everyone, for your kind thoughts and words about what's going on with my brother. We are all struggling right now, but it looks like he might come to my town for a clinical trial, so I think that's giving a tiny ray of hope. 

More later...


----------



## Wish2BMom

Awesome news on both sides, wicky!! FXed for your brother and the trial.


----------



## terripeachy

All good news today. Yeah!


----------



## mikihope

MsR- I hope youre doing well. I cant wait to hear from you with your good news!

Wish- Hooray for feeling the twins from outside your belly! Hopefully DH will be able to feel them soon too! I can now see my belly move quite easily, but DH still hasnt felt gummy move :shrug: Oh yes, what you described does sound similar to my pains. I get these stretching pains under the roundness, more towards the sides, and I think those are round ligament pains. What a wonderful holiday you had, life sounds sublime!

Welcome Rawr! I hope you get your wish, and are successful very soon. Im turning 46 in a months time, so I feel very old in comparison!

Wicky- What wonderful news about your multiple follicles! Fx for your scan. I hope that the trial works out for your brother.

I just got really troubling news about my health benefits. They will be changing on Jan 1, and my current HMO is no longer an option. As it is Kaiser, there is no other option to continue with them. My EDD is 28 or 29th December! I have already planned to deliver at a Kaiser hospital, and my prenatal appointments have all been there. Although we were informed 2 weeks ago that our benefits would be changing, it was only revealed today that Kaiser was no longer an option after Jan 1. Argh!


----------



## Vonn

MsR--thinking of you! Can't wait to hear about the arrival of your little girl!

Wish--that is so awesome that you can feel the babies from the outside! It is really cool. Some evenings I would just sit on the couch or in bed and just watch my belly. It'll be even more movement with two in there. 

Miki--sorry to hear about the insurance situation. The entire insurance process/system just sucks, IMO. Good luck sorting through it all. 

Spud--thanks for checking in! So glad your family is having a blast. What a wonderful trip. Even though you'll be separated from DH, video chats can help. 

Hi to everyone else!

AFM--I have to stay on my BP meds and have my primary care Dr take over monitoring of it. Meh. Hopefully it goes down over time. In more exciting news, we close on our house tomorrow! We want to do a little work, so we aren't moving right away. It's exciting. And I finished my thank you notes for baby gifts (got way, way behind on them). That feels incredibly good!


----------



## MsRipple

I'll post a longer update when I have time but wanted to let you know baby girl joined us on Monday, 9 lbs and 21 inches, totally healthy. Thanks ladies for your support so far on this journey


----------



## Taurus8484

Congrats Ripple xx will be stalking for pics


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations Mrs R. I'm so happy for you and your family. What great news!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

CONGRATS, mrsr!!!! xoxo SO happy for you and your new family!!! :wohoo: :happydance:

vonn - congrats to you all as well for closing on the house!! What kinds of updates/fixes are you going to do first? That stinks about the BP meds continuing but I'm glad you're being monitored. Can you feel that your pressure is higher than normal?

miki - well doesn't that just throw a wrench in the whole process?? How annoying!! So being that you're going to Kaiser facilities now, you can't really change that NOW to future places, though, right? b/c your current insurance (I'm assuming Kaiser) wouldn't cover those? I concur with Vonn - our insurance system is out of control awful.

Hello to everyone else! :wave:


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats MsR! Welcome to the world baby girl! :)

15dpo and bfn for me so I'll stop progesterone then start birth control on day 3 of next cycle (in about 6 days) then stims about 3 weeks after that! Egg retrieval should be early October. Just sliding in under my 35th birthday (October 7) lol. Here we go!


----------



## RawrGirl

Congrats MsRipple on the baby girl!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg Ask, you're making me feel old!! :haha:
I hope your stimming goes extremely well and you only have to go through one round of all of this!


----------



## mikihope

Congratulations MsR on the arrival of your baby girl! :happydance: I can't wait to read your update and hopefully see pics!

Wish and Vonn, I'm definitely finding out that the health insurance system is fraught with difficulties. Yeah, I believe I wouldn't be able to shift away from Kaiser until Jan 1. Not that I want to, but I don't know what my choices are at the moment. I am trying to contact the right people to let me know what I can do.

Vonn- congrats on your house! Too bad your bp is still being stubborn, but hopefully it will go down soon.

Ask- hope you have a successful cycle!


----------



## Vonn

MsR--Wonderful news! I'm so happy baby is healthy. I, too, look forward to pics! I hope you are feeling well and that your BP goes down. I'm really glad it didn't turn into preeclampsia for you. Enjoy your beautiful baby!!


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats on your new house, Vonn. Hope things at your parents are going well. I'm sure it's nice having additional help. How is your dh hanging in there? It's probably tough being at the In-laws house.


----------



## Wish2BMom

^^:haha: my husband would DIE before living with my folks! :rofl: 
as you all know, my FIL lives with us. But DH has said numerous times that he couldn't do the same. Bothers me a little bit b/c this clearly isn't what I dreamed of but I'm sucking it up, but I know there are different personalities and such at play if the tables were turned. Oh well. 
Ramble ramble ramble - I hope your living situation is WAY better, Vonn! :)


----------



## TheBear

Hi Everyone! Haven't manged to get on here for ages! Between my job, family issues, the gym, walking the dog and TTC I haven't had much spare time. I've just been reading through and catching up with everyone's news.
Congrats on your arrival MsR!

Cycle 2 AF arrived yesterday, Disappointing as had used OPKs this time to try and pinpoint O more accurately and we really thought we'd nailed it with the timings. So onwards to cycle 3. Hopefully October will be the month!

Hope everyone is doing well. xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

sorry about AF, Bear - good luck on catching that egg this cycle!!

I'm not sure how I'll ever go back to regular jeans/pants. These maternity thingies are INCREDIBLE!!

Oh, I told my boss, finally, yesterday, that I'm pregnant. She literally jumped for joy, screamed, asked to hug me and said I made her week. I thanked her profusely for having that reaction!! She's really an angel in my life right now - hiring me out of that ridiculously demanding job, being a completely trustful boss/hands off, and now this. I'm SO GLAD I made the decision to leave. The job itself might be boring right now but I'll figure out something I like about it, and it'll be more interesting the more I learn.
Life is good. :) :cloud9:


----------



## TheBear

Thanks Wish! and congratulations!

Glad your boss is being so great and supportive, it makes things so much easier and less stressful


----------



## TTC74

Congrats MrsR.

Does anyone know about cervix firmness? At 12 DPO with a bfn, I assume I'm out but my cervix is low and soft. I've read it's supposed to be firm prior to AF and soft after conception. Anyone know anything about this topic?


----------



## Ask4joy

TTC - I researched that awhile back and read that the cervix is not a reliable indicator of pregnancy in the very early stages. Hoping you still might get a bfp!


----------



## TTC74

Yep. I'm out. AF got me. I just ordered more DHEA, maca, and ubiquinol. I got pregnant my 3rd month supplementing with them last time. So, it can't hurt, right?!


----------



## RawrGirl

TTC74 said:


> Congrats MrsR.
> 
> Does anyone know about cervix firmness? At 12 DPO with a bfn, I assume I'm out but my cervix is low and soft. I've read it's supposed to be firm prior to AF and soft after conception. Anyone know anything about this topic?

I was convinced I was preggers last cycle...AF was a no show, and cervix was high and soft. Then AF came 3 days late. I'm no longer symptom spotting. Too frustrating. FX for you!

UPDATE: Sorry, just got to your last post. :( FX for next month.


----------



## terripeachy

I have an update on my sister's nanny and her first IVF trial. Two embryos made it to day 5, but none made it to day 6 for freezing. She is sad, understandably. She took a loan to do this and now she doesn't know that she has any additional options. She goes in tomorrow to see the doctor but I know they are going to tell her that they'll increase her meds for better quality eggs. Same story, different day. I know the first time is not likely to be successful but I wish she could afford to try again. &#128546; what really sucks is that my sister has four kids, all natural, no issues and 0 empathy. Hopefully she'll get a natural surprise. She's young enough where that could happen. I can't remember what her 'medical issue' is. Poor girl.


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - ugh, that's so sad. Serious PTSD over here reading that, down to the loans. I hope they can give her some answers OR that she gets a miraculous natural surprise, like you said. I read an article this weekend on a couple that went with a surrogate and a couple months after having their son, she got pregnant naturally. Allllll after 'unexplained infertility'. So it definitely CAN happen.

ttc - yeah, I no longer put any stock into cervix state, amount of CM, veiny boobs, etc. All of those things that people had posted about having as their signs didn't happen to me until WEEKS later! I totally get it, though - you just want that ONE OBVIOUS SIGN, DAMMIT! :) I'm sorry AF got you but I am on board with your new vitamins and supps!! I agree - worked last time!! How long do you think you'll keep trying for?

miki - how are you?

mrsr - how's baby girl?? I hope we get to 'meet' her soon!!

everyone else - status please!! :wave:

afm - 3 more days until we find out gender!!! EEEEE!!! The babies have been going crazy, I feel them all the time now. I love it sooooo much, makes me smile. :cloud9: DH even got to feel them! Didn't seem as jazzed about it, haha! He gets easily grossed out by body things, and he hasn't seen them since our very first US, so I think it's just weird for him to envision things right now. He's coming with me on Friday so hopefully it all comes together a bit more for him. But I try to keep him included in things and say stuff randomly when the babies are karate-chopping me or doing gymnastics or something and say 'your children don't sleep very much!!' :haha: I hope these little monkeys cooperate and show us the goods!


----------



## Wicky78

Wow, a lot has happened in the last few days, here! I have been lurking but hadn't had time to post. 

MsR - Congratulations on the baby girl! Can't wait to hear more when you have time. Hope you are enjoying your little bundle! :cloud9:

Miki - insurance issues suck. That is all. 

Vonn - yay on the new house! Do you have a timeline for when you can move in? I hope you love the space and that moving with an infant isn't too stressful!

Terri - So sorry to hear about your sister's nanny. I'm glad that you have the empathy to make up for your sister's lack thereof. It just sounds heartbreaking. 

TTC - evil AF... sorry she got you. FX for this to be your month!

Wish - So excited for you to see your little beans again. I think you're right that your husband just can't envision what's going on right now, and so feels disconnected/surreal to him. I hope this next appointment will help him feel more connected to his kids. I love how you randomly include him in updates about "his children." Great idea! I'm also thrilled to hear about your new boss's reaction to your news. My boss is super supportive and I know that makes a huge difference!

Bear - sorry this cycle didn't work. I hope that now you've got the timing worked out, it'll do the trick (and soon!)

Rawr - Welcome! I hope you find this group as wonderful as I do... such a sweet bunch of ladies :hugs:

Ask - your numbers sound great! FX for a good outcome :baby:

Sorry if I missed someone - hello to you, if I did... and also to anyone lurking!

AFM - it's been a rough week of highs and lows. I found out Friday morning that my brother's cancer is multifocal and therefore not treatable through any drug trials. This means he has no options left and we will lose him sometime in the relatively near future. I am mostly sad that I won't get to see him again before he passes, due to our financial situation. My other family members are all making plans for whenever he does pass so that we can all go to the funeral. I don't know if I will be able to go - unless another family member helps us out financially. 

Saturday, I had my IUI, and it went well. Sooooo much better than last time! I didn't have any cramping or spasms, so I am feeling much better and less stressed out about this month. Also, I had at least 2 mature follicles, so a better chance to get at least one fertilized and implanted properly. FX!

After riding a happy weekend high and enjoying the long weekend with DW, we were completely gutted to find our kitty, Lexie, had passed away sometime in the evening. We went to check on her, as we hadn't seen her in a little while, and she had gone into her favorite corner hiding place to sleep and had passed away peacefully. :cry: DW was very distressed about the fact that Lexie had died alone, without us being there to comfort her, as DW had never had a pet die at home. I have, and I explained that it's normal for pets to go off by themselves to pass peacefully. I had to reassure DW that Lexie was probably very content to pass in her own home, surrounded by familiar sounds and activity. While I knew Lexie was old and frail and would likely pass soon, I think DW was caught by surprise because every cat she's had before has given more of an indication that they are not well, so she thought we had more time.

On the upside (silver lining?), all of this stuff going on with Lexie and my brother has made it easier to avoid symptom spotting and stressing about whether or not I will get my BFP this month.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh wicky!! my heart breaks for you and DW - you've got so much going on right now, I'm so sorry. You sound like you're taking it all in stride but that's some heavy stuff. 
1) good luck on the new IUI!! I hope it takes!!! FX and dust!
2) I'm so sorry about Lexie - we had to put down one of our kitties, our absolutely beloved, this June and it was horrible. She had kidney failure and I kept somewhat wishing she'd pass peacefully by herself in our closet or something - like you said, surrounded by her favorite stinky shoes and all our smells and such. I'm sure Lexie was quite happy with her situation. My Morgan was looking to me for comfort in the end and it absolutely broke my heart. I haven't had to choose to put down an animal until her. :cry:
3) Your brother - holy cow. I'm so sorry - I hope the family can get you there to say your final goodbyes, either before or after. I'm sure that will help with your healing. How far away are you? Ugh, I'm sure you feel so helpless. :hugs:
4) just to round out with a high - GOOD LUCK ON THIS IUI CYCLE!! I know that was #1 but it warranted being said again! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-so excited for your scan. What are you secretly hoping for? I'm torn (for you). I know you are kind of a tomboy, so two boys would be super fun, but two girls are also really cute. One of each would be cool too. I just can't decide. Hee hee. Then are you going to tell us, or you're going to make us wait and guess? I'm super excited, if you can't tell. Thanks for the thoughts on the nanny. When I have an update I'll give you one. Oh, and my hubs was talking about a kid the other day asking if I would still want one. Seriously??!! First I'm freaking tired and second, when you go to your college football games and don't get home until 3am when the game started at 7:30p? Give me a break!!
I think he's delusional and forgetful. 

Wicky-I'm so sorry about your brother and your cat. Someone in your family will pay for you, right? That's a tough spot to be in if you can't go see him. Closure is nice and often super necessary. I'll keep you in my prayers. 

Glad your IUI went well too. First you do a mock transfer? My IUI was like nothing so I'm glad you feel nothing this time. That's how it should be added far as I'm concerned. 

Ooh, I gotta go. Hi everyone. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - that's some sort of cruel and unusual punishment bringing up having kids again by hubs!! slap him for me!! When you've put all of those thoughts away for good, it hurts to have them brought out again. And to have to be the one to remind him of current lifestyle choices. Sigh.
I promise, I will not make you all wait. I mean, maybe until Monday b/c I'm off on Friday and try not to come on to BnB over the weekends, but that's it! I might open a pool for everyone to guess! HA! What does everyone think? I honestly would love one boy and one girl but we'll be happy with any combo. 2 boys stresses me out a little bit since I'm just so familiar with girls (we basically only have girls in my family - me & my sister and she had 2 girls). 

also ^^ 'subwoofer' :rofl:

how's everyone else doing this week? quiet bunch.


----------



## terripeachy

I fixed subwoofer like three times!! I fixed it again. Hee hee. 

Oh I didn't say much to my hubs except that I'm old and don't have the time with my new job and such. He seemed to buy it. I'm not going to remind him of his terrible lifestyle choices. Only he will have to remember that. You know, in my old age I've decided that it's pointless to say mean things to people you love. So, I sit in silence. 

I can wait a few days to find out, so don't break the rule. I'll be on here spying just in case. Hee hee

It is really quiet. What's up friends?


----------



## mikihope

HELLO EVERYONE!! Howâs that for non-quiet :haha:

Wish- Hi hi, Iâm doing pretty great, thanks for asking. Glad to hear that youâre doing so well, and that your boss reacted in such a positive way to your news. Iâm so excited about your scan! Iâve been thinking a boy and a girl for you. I think that would be so great! Yay for feeling the little ones, and that DH can feel the movements too. My DH has finally felt gummy's movements, and he loves the adorableness of it. Heâs given gummy a personality from the start, and he speaks for him. Gummy has an attitude!

Wicky- Iâm so sorry to hear about the sad news in your life. I really wish for you to be able to see your brother somehow. And itâs so sad about Lexie, Iâm sorry for DW and your loss. Take care of yourselves in this difficult time.

Terri- How upsetting for the nanny. I really hope she gets a natural surprise or somehow manages to get enough funds to try again. And how upsetting for you that your hubs brought that up, I hope youâre feeling ok now.

Bear and TTC and others currently trying- Good luck for this month!

I found out that I can apply for something called "continuation of care"ÂÂ (or close, I canât remember the term exactly). I need to fill in the form and send it out. I hope it solves my insurance issue! Went for a checkup today, and we only got to hear gummyâs heartbeat. OB said heâs doing well! My blood pressure was a bit low, but she didnât say anything about that. We signed up for classes today...things are moving along! Oh and my co-worker and his wife gave us a bunch of baby stuff that they had left over (and a very nice card) after he found out I was pregnant. That was super nice.


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi all! I'm on day 4 of 2 weeks of birth control. Ordered my IVF meds. I'll be on Follistim and Ganirelex (and micro dose hcg and pregnyl). We go in for our consent signing on the 18th of this month. It's all so close!

Miki - that's so exciting that your DH can feel the baby now! And that you've started birthing classes. What is your EDD again?

Wicky - sending big hugs! Life can be so tough sometimes. My 36 year old sister in law was dx with stage 4 lung cancer almost 2 years ago, 2 weeks after her 2nd daughter was born. Never smoked a day in her life. In fact, she's a doctor herself. It is a miracle she is still here. It recently metastized to her liver and she did a 2nd round of hard hitting chemo and is starting a trial drug next week. My heart breaks for her and my brother and their 2 little girls, my sweet nieces, every day. Cancer sucks. Thinking of you and your family. :hugs:

Terri - what can I say...men! Clueless! I should follow suit and bite my tongue more often too...that's a tough one for me!

Wish - can't wait to hear your update on the twinsies! Sooo exciting! My vote is 1 of each! :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - that's probably the best plan. I'll just complain on here for you then! :) How's the job going? getting any better leads lately?

miki - hi! :wave: so glad you have a potential option for your insurance! I'm sure that takes a load off. And so happy to hear that DH can now feel gummy! I'm literally obsessed with feeling them, I love it so much. I say that now, until I have 4 feet in my ribs...

ask - GOOD LUCK!! Your party is starting!! 

I hope everyone else is doing well! T-25.5 hrs until we get to learn the genders! :)

thanks for all the guesses!


----------



## Rainshiny

Two girls is my guess.


----------



## Wish2BMom

The results are in...

2 baby boys!! Two very healthy baby boys!! Great heartbeats, all anatomy is accounted for and correct totals of each :rofl:
They are even head down (for now). Hopefully they stay that way. 
My cervix is also closed and the placenta is away from it so no previa. 
Happy news all around!


----------



## mikihope

Woohoo! Congratulations on your two very healthy baby boys, Wish! :happydance: We're both having boys! It's fun feeling them move, isn't it? But... I'm a little worried about the future hard kicks and uncomfy movements. Both cats do like to rest on my belly, and gummy gives them little kicks when they do. But they don't react at all, much to DH's disappointment.

Thanks, Ask! My EDD is now 29th Dec. How exciting that you're starting your cycle. I hope that you have a very successful one!


----------



## terripeachy

We needed some boys on this thread. Yeah!! Congrats Wish. I'm so happy all parts were accounted for. That was a funny comment. 

Miki-glad things are going well for you too and your coworker was so sweet to offer you some things. See, people do care. Your family is just weird. J/k. Hee hee. I'm still waiting for my virtual invitation to your shower. 

Oh and TTC, aren't you in Florida? Hope you are inland and not affected by the upcoming storms. Scary mama.


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats Wish!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Congrats Wish, boy mumma. Any name ideas? Will you get induced early or carry as long as possible?


----------



## Spudtastic

Wicky. I'm so sorry to hear about your brother. Big hugs.


----------



## Wicky78

Wish!!! So happy for you and DH :twinboys: How is DH feeling now about being a daddy to twins? I hope this scan has helped him feel more connected. Also, great that all the anatomy looks good!

TTC - I hope you and your family are okay and will be safe during Irma. I've been wondering how Caribbean is doing, since Irma presumably went right over her home. 

Miki - that's so cute that your cats sit on your belly. I am with your DH in wondering when the kicks will get a reaction from them :haha: I hope everything works out with your insurance and isn't too difficult.

Ask - yay! That's so exciting to begin the IVF treatments. FX for a great success!

Terri - subwoofer... I read that about 10 times trying to figure out if that was some kind of euphemism for a wealthy relative before I realized it was probably an autocorrect typo! :rofl:

AFM, thank you for all your kind words and support about my cat, Lexie, and my brother. I am feeling a little better about everything now and am beginning to accept my brother's condition and declining health. I spent the day today with my mom, my sister, and two of my cousin's kids :icecream:, and that definitely helped me see the bright side of life again. 

I'm halfway through the TWW and feeling much more relaxed compared with last month. I have noticed some differences in my body, but I'm just observing them and not trying to say they are a sign of early pregnancy. Maybe they are, maybe they aren't. The odds say they probably aren't, even if I end up getting a BFP, so I feel pretty good. :-=


----------



## Spudtastic

Afm - we are in the south of France. We have about 9 more days of our trip. We have a couple of nights in France and then head for Spain. Then we get a ferry to England. 

So a few weeks ago we had an email from our ( DHs) business partner saying he wanted to buy our half of the business as he did more than DH. So we said ok we'll sell. In reality DHs heart was not in it and neither was mine. I'm calling it out rebound business and the split 'our divorce'. Anyway it means that we are free. I asked DH to stay in England for a year as I really miss home and want to live near my family. DH said no at first but now he will (I just let him think on it). 
I've been studying photography. I'm enjoying it alot. Maybe I can start my own business but my self confidence is low.

And last night I found out my aunty was found dead sitting on her chair. Suspected heart attack. 

We weren't close. I think I saw her 5 times at the most in my life. But it's a shock anyways.


----------



## Wicky78

Spud, I'm so glad to hear the weight is off your and DH's chests from the "rebound business." I'm especially happy to hear that he's going to stay in the UK with you.

I'm so sorry to hear about your aunt. I hope you and your family are able to comfort each other, even if you weren't close to your aunt. :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Congrats Wish.....welcome to the 2 boys club....its mad and crazy and hectic but I wouldnt change it for the world xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, ladies! We are doing great! I think the 'twin' thing has sunk in, for now at least. Until 2 babies pop out!! :haha: DH hasn't said much about them being boys, I think he's just excited that they are healthy. And I think he's a bit more tuned in - he doesn't talk about his feelings that much, he prefers to stay as even-keeled as possible and not put too much into one thing over another if, in the end, it doesn't 'matter'. So healthy kids, either gender, was good with him. But I asked him if he wants to come to the next scan, which is just the monthly check, or skip it and he said he'll see. I actually expected him to be good with this scan for the time being and come to one later, so I read into that that he's more keyed in now. :) ahhh my husband - complicated soul, he is.

spud - that is WONDERFUL news about the company and DH coming to be with you!! Sounds like things are really aligning for you. And go ahead and try to start your own thing with the photography! What have you got to lose! I bet you'll keep gaining confidence, the more experience you get. But jump over that first hoop to get your name out there. Maybe do some pro bono stuff first to get experience working with clients and get your name out there? Make business cards? I'm excited for you - I think this is just fantastic.
That said, i'm really sorry to read about your aunt. I know you didn't 'know' her but yes, still a shock and something people you are probably closer to in your family are affected by. :hugs:

taurus - thank you! I'm envisioning different things now - boys running around thinking they are dinosaurs/robots/aliens, jumping off of things they shouldn't be on in the first place, mud, mud, mud, but hilarious little creative minds. Also thinking on my own history, it's probably going to be more of a fit for me with boys - I'm more tomboy (as terri said, i think?) - sportsy, grew up with my male cousin as more of a brother so played cops & robbers and flag football and such with him. I never took too closely to girls - I never got into Barbies or dolls or princess stuff. Couldn't be bothered with it. So I would probably be more lost with girls!

miki - that's great that your work friends gave you some things! I agree with Terri - see? people care! HA!

wicky - wow, you have my admiration - you are handling things so well and have a positive perspective on things. I love where your mind is at on the TWW - that will get you far if you can maintain that level of sanity. It'll probably waiver, mine totally did. But the months I was zen were actually my BFP months! :) I just felt happy and content and calm. My best to you. :hugs:

hello to everyone else! where are you in your cycles?


----------



## Wicky78

Wish, so glad to hear your DH is starting to feel more connected. I hope this means you can both get excited now!

I wanted to pop in to update on me... I took a FRER last night and got a very faint line, and same this AM (no change). I am cautiously optimistic that this could be a BFP, but I'm also aware that by testing at 9 and 10 dpIUI (11 and 12 days after trigger), I could potentially just be seeing the last of the trigger. However, when I tested at this point last cycle, I got stark white tests. So I'm trying to be positive but am still uncertain if this is really IT because I tested before my RE said I should. Only time will tell, so I'll keep you updated!


----------



## Wish2BMom

it's the ZEN!!!! it strikes again!!! fingers SO crossed for you, wicky!!


----------



## Wicky78

Thanks, Wish!


----------



## Wicky78

Since I've never had line porn to share before and it seems like it's been awhile since we've had tests to ogle on here, I thought I'd share the test from this morning. It's a really faint line, but definitely pink. Too bad I won't know if it's the trigger or a BFP for at least another day. It's still fun to share, though! FX that this month's zen is all the baby dust I need... Oh, the test was FMU on a frer at 10 dpIUI/12 days post trigger.
 



Attached Files:







20170912_183516.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## terripeachy

Ooh Wicky, I hope this is it for you. Baby dust and fxfx.


----------



## Wicky78

Thanks, Terri! 

Quick update - DW convinced me to test again tonight and it was definitely darker. I think this is my :bfp: and it's starting to sink in. The picture is attached, so you can see the progression. Since it's darker, I am fairly sure this isn't left over from the trigger. AHHHHHhhhhhh!!! I will, of course, feel better when I see some darker lines and get bloods done, but I'm not sure if my RE will order bloods until after 9/16, since that's when she said I should test. I'll keep everyone posted, but it's looking really good! 
:wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







20170913_000631.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mikihope

Wicky, I think it looks like thatâs a BFP for you! So exciting :happydance: Hehe, Iâll be sure to post when the cats react to gummyâs kicks.

Terri- Yeah, you were right... people do care! Hey itâs true, my mom is weird. The rest of the family is ok. Good thing my mom is very concerned about keeping up appearances, so even though she is not excited at all, she tries to seem like she is. Thatâs good enough for me! Oh yeah, virtual shower...Iâd definitely invite you if I had one! Howâs your job going these days? 

TTC- Are you doing ok?

Spud- Wow, lots going on. What an amazing trip you're on, and how wonderful that DH has agreed to stay in England for a year. And youâre free from your business now! Iâm so sorry about your aunt, I hope that you and your family are coping with the loss.

Wish- Thanks, itâs nice that people do care! It sounds like youâll have a blast with your twin boys! I too grew up a tomboy and never had any dolls. I had a big collection of cars and lego bricks instead. I grew up with my male cousin too. I think that if I had a girl, she might be a tomboy too. How are you feeling physically these days? How does your belly feel, is your bump very obvious now?

MsR, Vonn- How are you and your babies doing?


----------



## Wish2BMom

OOOOOOOH WICKY!!!! THIS IS IT!!! :wohoo: :ninja: :happydance: I'm so excited for you!!!! You guys need this happy news right now!! YAHOOOOOOO!!

miki - oh yes, the bump is quite obvious now! Mentally I'm feeling great. Physically - starting to get a little uncomfortable at times. I can't sit in my normal spot on the couch at night anymore - I've moved to the loveseat where I can lay back and put my feet up to see the TV. And still waking up just about 6 hrs on the dot from when I fall asleep every night, which is early (around 9). So I toss and turn trying to get comfortable. I can no longer lay completely flat on my back b/c of that vein thing - I feel nauseous. That all goes on for about 2 hrs until I fall back to sleep. Every night. Lastly, sitting at my desk is getting to me - I am going to try to adjust myself ergonomically to see what works best but I think it just is what it is!! 
Note that all of this is NOT complaining!! I still love every second of this entire experience! :) <3

How about you, miki? Are you feeling ok? Is being on your feet all day getting to you at all? Were you able to manage through the chemical smells and such?

rainy - haven't heard from you in awhile besides your WRONG guess on the twins ;) :hugs: how are you?

terri - updates on your Bal'more life please! how's your Dad? is he out gallivanting around the country with some lady friends? Did you end up getting a property mgmt company for your rental yet or did you say you were going to wait until one more time with your tenant?

ask / all / bear - how are you ladies doing?

and yes, mrs and vonn - how are the little girls doing?

spud - if you have any gorgeous pics of the french countryside or other drool-worthy shots, please share!! 

taurus - if you have any tips on how to understand little boys, throw them at me! :) But everyone seems to say they are the snuggliest little sweethearts until about 7. And I've been 'studying' my friend's 5 yr old son (part of boy/girl twins) and he does stuff like FULLY believing he turns into a velociraptor and ROWRRRRRRing at us. I have to say - I give it a 10 for impressions!

anyone I missed, I'm sorry! I do hope you're well and look forward to updates! :wave:


----------



## Wicky78

:wohoo:

Thanks, Wish and Miki, for the positive vibes and excitement. I have labs scheduled for tomorrow morning, so I'm hoping I'll have my first beta results tomorrow afternoon sometime. I am trying to keep a level head, but after the last 48 hours, it's not very easy to do! I really appreciate having this forum because, without it, I probably would be completely stark raving mad by now! Watching everyone who has gotten their BFPs has given me hope and also showed me that it's not the end of the world if I never got my BFP. This has so helped me to be more zen about this process and made this month so much easier than prior cycles. 

It is bittersweet since my brother is going down hill more quickly than we originally knew. My SIL is not big on communicating and has limited her updates/information to Facebook, but doesn't give much detail because it's a public forum. So we only learned last night that he is really weak, confused a lot of the time, and in a ton of pain. Thankfully, they agreed to Hospice, so he is under their care and maybe can get some relief. Sometimes I feel a little guilty being so happy about my own news when my brother is nearing the end of his life and his wife is barely coping. Yesterday I had the thought that my brother is likely to "meet" my baby before I do, which was somehow comforting and heartbreaking at the same time. :cry:

Wish, I'm so excited for you with the twins. I am looking forward to hearing about their antics when they get bigger! :haha:

Miki, you seem to understand your mom's MO and are working with it. I love your perspective that she is so concerned with appearances, she is trying to look like she's excited and supportive, which is a bonus for you and the baby. I hope that all the other people who really care about you and your LO show tons of love and support to make up for your mom. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I understand how you feel, wicky - not that I've gone through it but I think if I had, I'd feel the same. I'm so sorry about the state your brother is in and I hope he gets some relief soon. I do love that idea about him 'meeting' the baby first. I feel like my boys spent some quality time with their grandmother (DH's mom) before coming to us. :hugs:


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Hooray for your obvious bump! I bet you look great! You dont sound like you are complaining to me from talking to people and from my own experience, Ive discovered that pregnancy is very uncomfortable for most women! I seem to be facing similar issues as you are, with my inability to sit comfortably in my spot on the couch, and being very uncomfortable sitting at my desk. Unfortunately, no chair is working for me at the moment, so sitting in the lab is also getting to me. Standing is not so bad these days, but thats up and down. Sometimes I feel pretty ok standing around, and sometimes I really have to keep sitting down. Im now having very bad tightness in my upper back and around my torso, it feels like Im doing a massive workout even when Im just sitting down! I think I overdid it with the exercise the past few days. Im ok with the chemicals now, thanks for asking! I just do what I can to maximize safety, and minimize breathing around them.

Wicky- Fx that you get a very good result from your labs tomorrow! Its so sad about your brother; I really hope that he gets great care at the hospice and they comfort him and alleviate his pain to the best of their ability. I hope that you have good support to get you through this difficult time too. Yeah, I think that my perspective about my mom actually helps me see the positives, and it helps us to have a pleasant (albeit very shallow) relationship. The only way to keep my mom happy is to give in to her, so I have to find ways to feel happy about doing that!

Im lying down a lot at the moment, I actually took the afternoon off work because of my back/torso issues. It feels like my whole torso is in a giant spasm. I hope lying down relieves it!


----------



## Alleke

Hi Ladies! It has been a while. I took my little trip and jet lag got me pretty good this time. 

I read through what I missed, and the ups and downs... whew. (Hooray, Wicky!)

AFM, DH and I were apart during the window, so no chance this cycle. It's CD3 anyway. We are planning to not try for the next two months. While I was in the US, I bought some good vit C and vitex. I am going to concentrate on prepping my body. 

While in the US, I bought some maternity clothes. It was stressful and a bit embarrassing, so luckily my friends were there for support. I didn't want to tell the whole story, so I said nothing. At Destination Maternity, I agreed to sign up for coupons. I wasn't expecting them to ask my due date. There was an awkward pause as I tried to calculate a logical date... I'm sure the clerk knew I wasn't pregnant yet. Oh well, she can go ahead and think I'm crazy. Then, I found a clearance rack at Target with several good things. I had those and a bottle of wine in my cart when I realized how bad that looked. My friend was with me, and she said she'd get the wine. But she has recently gained weight all in her stomach, and she found a pair of maternity jeans on the clearance rack that were so comfortable that she bought them! So... we ended up going through the self check-out and not drawing too much attention. Regardless of that stress, I now feel like I will survive wardrobe drama here. 

On the kitty front, my baby has become quite ill. I don't know when it started, and I feel guilty for leaving him alone, even with a friend checking on him. We have been going to the vet for daily treatments. The vet suspects he has an underlying condition, but we won't know until he recovers from this crisis. He is responding well, but it's hard to see him suffering. I already love him so.


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - could that be Braxton Hicks? or is it more constant than that? Make sure you're drinking enough water - I've heard just that simple things can cause some great strain on the body if you're not getting enough. I'm forcing myself to get through my water bottle (24oz) 3 or more times each day. I'm glad you're taking it easy when your body says to, though. It's good to listen!
I can't believe you're almost in the 3rd tri!! Where has the time gone already? 3 more weeks!

wicky - cannot WAIT to hear results!!! did you test again this morning?? anymore line porn for us? :) (taurus LOVES line porn :haha:)

all - so glad you had a great trip to the US! glad you were able to find some clothes. I went out on Sunday to find some pants/leggings b/c my regular ones are just too tight around the belly now. I went to Kohl's and Marshalls and neither had maternity sections! So I went to Target and they had like 3 racks and no idea if they had clearance b/c if they did, it was thrown in with the Plus Sizes and not organized, and I didn't feel like hanging out. So I just got a pair of jeans, leggings I wasn't thrilled with and a tshirt with the rouching on the sides. All full price - blah.

afm - I have a craft night tonight at my aunt's house, I can't wait. We are going to make these pumpkin decorations out of wine corks. They almost look like they could be trivets but I guess they aren't. Then it's FRIDAY! We are going to register this weekend, see "It" and then pop over to a friend's party on Sat, and then go hang out at a 5k our friends are running at a cool brewery in MA on Sunday and then watch football. And then next week I get to go to NC to see my family, leaving Thurs night!! I can't wait! Let the bump-rubbing begin! :haha:
Ohhh speaking of which, these little buggers would NOT go to sleep last night! They were rolling around in there for hours! This better not be indicative of their sleep patterns outside of me! :)


----------



## Alleke

Wish, the lady at Destination Maternity told me that all stores are removing maternity sections and only selling online. It seems they don't sell much in stores, so it's not worth the space. Also, almost all pants there were skinny! I hate skinny jeans, and I can't imagine wanting to wear them if/when I'm pregnant.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I was not on the skinny jean bandwagon for awhile and then I got on. So I miss mine! My 2 pairs I have now are just straight leg, though. Fine with me. But I definitely needed to try them on! I have longer legs and my friend's pair she gave me are a bit loose, so I wasn't exactly sure of my size. Annoying they are all going online only! if there is ONE time you aren't so sure of your size and your size changes with the wind, it's during pregnancy! 

I forgot to say how sorry I am your little fur baby is sick! I hope it clears up quickly! I'm sure being a street cat for so long, they just pick up and share so many things, you never really know what you're going to get. He could have missed you too - my other cat would get so stressed if we were gone for a long time (a week or whatnot) that we'd have to deal with a little something when we'd get home.


----------



## TTC74

I've been on a bit of a hiatus. I've been waiting for my fertile period. Plus, I had a busy week at work the week before last and then there was Irma . . . I'm a FL resident. So, things have been crazy. 

Also, skinny jeans during pregnancy?! I don't think so! Comfort is key!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi TTC! how did you guys do with Irma? I hope no major damage. Where are you at? I have a friend in St A and they were still w/o power (and AC) as of last night, but I don't think they had any major damage to their house. I hope you're in a similar sitch.


----------



## Wicky78

I'm with you, Alleke and TTC on the skinny jeans thing. I don't like them any time, but in pregnancy?! No way! Also, I will be doing some maternity shopping soon because my bra barely fits and the waistband on my pants makes me want to hit someone by about 2 in the afternoon, just from the bloating and utie cramping!

So, the information we've been waiting for... blood work came back this afternoon at 34 and I go back Monday for 2nd beta. We are officially, honest to goodness, pregnant! :happydance: And, since Taurus loves line porn and Wish asked, I'm attaching a photo of my progression on Frers. They are all 12 hrs apart beginning 9/11 in the evening, ending with last night, top to bottom. I am out of frers, so it'll be IC from here on out (which, by the way, showed positive last night, too, with only 25miu sensitivity).

Okay, going to make my pregnancy ticker :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20170913_212226_resized.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TTC74

Congrats again Wicky! 

AFM - We are in Gainesville. So, we technically got hit dead on with a cat 1 hurricane. LOTS of people around here still without power. I have a friend whose house flooded and know of several other areas that flooded. We didn't get anything but a bit of a mess. We never even lost our power. So, we were blessed.


----------



## TTC74

My temp spiked last night. I hope it's just because it was warm in my bedroom or something. I have no other symptoms of O. It would be early for me. Plus, I've checked OPKs for the last few days and haven't gotten a positive.


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations Wicky!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months. Do you go back on Saturday?


----------



## TTC74

My body heard my concerns and started to darken my OPKs tonight. O is on its way! I anticipate it on Sunday, Monday, or Tuesday.


----------



## Alleke

TTC, I'm glad to hear you are okay. IMO, don't overthink your cycle this month, because the stress can make it wonky. 

:yipee: Wicky! I am thrilled for you!


----------



## Taurus8484

Congrats Wicky!!!! Fantastic news....

Advice Wish....hhhmmm.....Boys will be boys and once they are toilet trained get used to cleaning toilet floor multiple times a day as they cant shoot straight lol


----------



## Wish2BMom

wicky - WAHOOOO!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance: that's so wonderful! Yes, when do you go back in? FX'ed for some gooooood doubling! Oh I'm just so happy with this news!
PS thanks for the porn!

taurus - omg, have you seen the video online of the Mom freaking out over that very thing? I'll have to find it...
here is it. She absolutely KILLS me - you should watch her other videos too. The Birds and the Bees is the absolute BEST.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JdcLE2NGCo

TTC - so glad you're ok AND you made it through unscathed! You may not have specifically a hurricane baby but maybe Jose will come in just in time for O! :haha:

SO happy that it's Friday! AND I found out that I only have to work 8 hrs today! (I work a bit of a different schedule where it's 9 hours M-Th, 8 on Fri, then 9 hrs Mo-Th of the following week and Friday off. So every other Fri off).

I went over to my fave aunt and uncle's house last night and did a craft with my aunt and some of her friends from work. So cute! I'm ready for Fall!
https://i.pinimg.com/736x/8c/34/32/...799--diy-halloween-decorations-wine-corks.jpg

It was fun and so easy! I made a big one and a little one for our mantle. :)


----------



## Wicky78

I can always count on you ladies for a smile. Wish and Taurus... now I'm a little nervous about the possibility having a boy :shock:

So I noticed yesterday that my vision was suddenly worse. Like I couldn't read street signs and highway signs were blurry, as if I weren't wearing my glasses. I had some other concerns, so I started testing my blood sugar (I have type 2 diabetes) regularly and the numbers were crazy high for me. I ended up at the doctor this afternoon and she was also concerned. So now I get to give up/seriously limit bread and increase my medications. If that doesn't bring my sugars down to the correct range, I'll be put on insulin injections next Friday. Argh. I knew this was a possibility and is one of the biggest risks for me in pregnancy, but didn't expect to get this bad so fast! Of course, the fact that it's bad this early could me multiples, which would be even more stressful to my body, but I don't want to get ahead of myself. FX that these adjustments will do the trick, at least for a couple more months.

Alleke, how is the kitty doing? It is so hard to watch them suffer, once you become attached. My cats are my "babies" and it's gut-wrenching when they are not feeling well, especially when we don't know why. DW is very tender-hearted and always takes it hard when they need to go to the emergency vet (24/7 vet = way more scary + lots of extra money). I hope yours begins to improve soon. Have they considered herpes? A couple of ours had it (very common in cats) and if they got a small cold or were under the weather at all, the herpes would flare up and they would get much sicker. Thankfully, l-lysine works great to ward off the flares.

Ask, Miki, Wish, and anyone I missed - thank you so much for your words of support and understanding with my brother. He's gotten worse in the last 24 hours and is now becoming confused, trying to wander in the hospice center, and is combative and irritable. They have him on morphine and another pain medication, but I am betting they will add Ativan for his agitation, to help him rest. They told us earlier this week that he has 4-6 weeks, but I'm not sure if he will make it even that long. My dad is stoic, but he seems depressed. My mom (my brother's stepmom) is kind of a basket-case, she is so upset. It's all so hard to watch from afar.

Now, on to good things: TTC, glad to hear you're okay and that you are nearing the next TWW!

Taurus, Terri, Wish, Alleke, TTC, Miki, and I'm sure I've missed someone... thank you so much for being all happy and excited for me. It helps me to feel these positive emotions and makes everything seem more certain (even if it isn't really!). I go in for my next beta on Monday, so if it's doubling adequately, it should be 136 or higher. That seems totally doable :haha: I'll probably take another IC test tonight to see if it has darkened. Since my symptoms are still here and my diabetes is worse, I think this bean is going to do okay. 

I told my best friend last night and it was so good to have someone to talk to who knows me and my family and pregnancy/children. I just wish she lived closer. But we've made plans to get together at Thanksgiving time and she is planning to come visit me in the spring (maybe around my due date?). Now to figure out how to tell my dad so I can tell my mom (she's a blabbermouth crossed with drama queen, so this would be news she would NOT be able to sit on). I know it's early to tell people, but we want to celebrate this baby, no matter what happens. And, since DW has told everyone at her work and they are on Facebook and might say something before we're "ready," I decided the important people in our lives need to know very soon. DW thinks it might help my SIL to see that not everything is bad (maybe give her hope?), but I think it might make her angry/jealous that we're having good things and she's losing her husband. I guess time will tell. Families are so complicated!


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats Wicky! I completely understand what you are going through. Sometimes I feel selfish focusing on my fertility and this whole IVF journey when my brother's wife is dying of cancer at 36. She enrolled in a new trial but it's the kind of thing you do when there are no options left and the only other choice is to give up. She is on oxygen. I just read her most recent blog post that she posted today and it's obvious she is preparing for her death...leaving behind a 6 year old and not even 2 year old. My heart hurts so much. I am so sorry you are losing your brother. I've known my sister in law since I was 16 and she was 18 and the truth is she will probably not meet my children. She has told me numerous times "you have to be there for the girls...they are going to need you." I'd do anything for them and for my brother. Feel free to PM me if you wanna talk. This stuff is so hard. Hugs.

Big box of IVF meds arrived today. A little daunting!


----------



## mikihope

Congrats on your beta result, Wicky! Heres hoping for a great doubling number. I love your tickers! Im sorry about your brother and what hes going through, its so hard for him, your SIL and your family. My thoughts are with you all.

Ask- The big box of IVF meds has arrived! Things are moving along for you! Sorry to hear about your sister in law. Its so heartbreaking.

TTC- Glad that youre ok, and that you escaped damage to your property. I hope that you manage to get the mess cleaned up soon. Good luck for this cycle!

Wish- Wow, lots of fun stuff going on for you! Ill live vicariously through you :haha: I dont know what the tightness/tired torso is, but I think its not BH as its constant. It also seems to be getting a little better as the days go by. Ill try to find a more comfy chair at work next week. Wow, you drink a lot of water! Now Im wondering if Im drinking way too little water I should increase my intake. Wha Im almost in the 3rd tri? Argh, thats so scary to think about. Im not at all prepared!

Alleke- Its great you managed to buy maternity clothes, despite the stressful situation. Poor kitty, its not your fault and its very sweet that you love him so much. I hope he gets well soon.

Hmm I do have a pair of maternity skinny jeans. I do admit that they are the least comfy of my maternity jeans, but I dont mind them! DH surprised me with a snoogle body pillow when he came home from work yesterday. He wanted to try to alleviate my back pain, so he did some reading and found out about the Snoogle. The thought was very sweet, but unfortunately the pillow didnt agree with me! Its so big and unwieldy. I feel so bad that he has to return it.


----------



## Rainshiny

Miki- sounds like things are humming along for you...you could try physical therapy. It helped me initially. And the snoogle was great at first, then it worked better to nest myself in pillows. It is a little unwieldy. Also, it's really OK to go with the low impact workouts now- you don't want to injure yourself. I hurt my hip walking too much/too fast (of course that was w twins tho). Honestly there needs to be a new profession- occupational therapy for pregnant ladies, postpartum ladies, and new parents. I could have used it!!

Ask- I'm so sorry about your Sil and hope your brother has a lot of support- cancer sucks. Life is full of ups and downs so feel free to live yours fully and get excited about that big box of meds-- whooohoooey!!!

Wicks-- CONGRATULATIONS on the BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you and DW!!! FX FX FX for this being the start of a happy healthy nine months!!!!! Guess the blood sugar issues are a sign of a strong pregnancy, but hope they can be managed without too much trouble- shots sound like a pain. R u doing PIO too? 

Also, I'm so sorry to hear about your brother's turn for the worse. That must be so hard... are u able to Skype or anything or are we past that point?

Spud- I was in France the week before. I'm so glad u get to be in England for a year! I know how homesick you've been. Will u be a SAHM or do some other work?

All- glad you got some shopping done. Is it hard to find maternity clothes in turkey? I hope your cat feels better. Especially with all he's been through!! 

Wish- TWO BOYS!!!! Whooooppppeeeee!!!! Congrats, and so glad the scan was perfect. You must be relieved and trying to enjoy every moment. One advantage is, if u wanted two kids, you only have to get pregnant once!!! Toward the end I drank almost a gallon a day - literally four 32oz bottles. That warded off some troubling cramping. I'm so glad u r able to still have fun and enjoy some time out. Soak it up!!! And make sure you get your quota of vegging out, if anyone is, you're entitled!!!

Hi Taurus and Terri!!!

Omg, it's been a crazy busy end of summer for us. Travel to Europe w tots was a nightmare, but we all had fun while there. Planes and airports are not set up very well for toddlers, let alone twins w two old mamas. I'll leave it at that. Also we had to scramble I mean scramble to find daycare cause the nanny found a new job closer to home. I'm so lucky because I found an amazing center very close by, but the can't take both of them til December, and we would not want to split them up, so we found a temp nanny to tide us over. All within about a week. I had to take time off work, which isn't good, cause I had a soso review this year, but oh well. I have more stuff to grouse about, but will spare u the details!! At least we r all mostly healthy after a stomach bug and a cold this month. Ah, I said I'd stop complaining, didn't I? Really, we r all fine and I'm grateful. Lol...

I had a start when I realized my tots will be two in only three months! They r super cute (other than the usual toddler antics).


----------



## Wicky78

Ask, Yay on the big box of meds arriving!! I'm so excited for you. Thank you so much for sharing about your sister. I am so sorry to hear what she's going through and your family, too. I would love the support, so I'll send you a pm and we can connect. I think having support is so needed, and my SIL is making it hard for our family to come together to support each other. I did learn this weekend that my brother has less time than we were told. Maybe 2 weeks, probably more like 7-10 days. :cry:

Miki, your DH sounds so sweet. I hope you find something that's comfortable for you for sleep. Thank you for the support with everything going on with my brother. I really appreciate it.

Rain! Sounds like you've been through a hectic summer with toddlers and travel :haha: Thanks for the congrats. We are so excited and I can hardly wait to hear my beta numbers tomorrow. I have this feeling I'll be more settled if I see the numbers are doubling appropriately, but I kind of feel that I'll just find something else to worry about. I am going to ask my RE tomorrow about my glucose levels because they've only gone down a small amount since increasing my meds. I'm mainly worried because the ADA says that the first 7 weeks are important to have controlled blood sugars because of organ development. I am worried too long with high glucose levels will hurt our little bean. Thankfully, if I have to do insulin shots, they will be my only shots, as I don't have to do PIO. 

AFM, I had a roller coaster weekend. The ups included going shopping for maternity bras and underwear, as well as some pants I can wear. I'm not any bigger, but my waistline is crazy sensitive so I can't stand anything with a normal waistband right now. It was fun and made everything seem more real. I also told my Dad that we're expecting and he was really happy for us. I didn't plan to tell anyone quite this early, but since DW has told everyone at work (and several random strangers), I am trying to tell the important people as soon as possible so no feelings get hurt by hearing about it from someone other than us.

The lows this weekend were mainly related to my family situation and my brother's illness. He is now in Hospice and we were told 4-6 weeks on Tuesday. However, based on his rapid decline this week, they are now saying 2 weeks. I am not sure that he will make it that long, as he is mentally "gone" and cannot swallow, so he is not eating or drinking anything and sleeping most of the time. I think he is nearing the final week of his life, if not in it. My SIL thinks he might pass tonight, but since he's still trying to get out of bed, I think it'll be at least a couple more days. It is very surreal to be thinking of the end of life and the beginning of life at the same time. Thankfully, family members are going to help me with costs of travel, so I should be able to attend the funeral. I don't think there is much point in going any sooner, since he's not aware and my SIL is asking for privacy at this point.

To end on a high note, I have my second beta tomorrow morning and should have the results after noon the same day. Yay! :yipee:


----------



## Wish2BMom

wicky - I'm so, so sorry for your brother's rapid decline. I agree with you that it's probably not best to go now, but be there with your family for the funeral. We saw my grandmother go from seemingly healthy to not, to hospice, to passed in about 6 weeks a couple of years ago. Different b/c you 'expect' grandparents to pass away, but it was all very surreal actually thinking about someone's end of life. I'm so sorry - I hope you and Ask are able to be a good support for each other.
also...WHAT HAPPENED WITH THE BETA?? :)

rainy - sounds like you have a regular old crazy life with 2 kids going on!! Happy upcoming bday to the little ones! Noted on the airports, they are barely accommodating for adult humans, let alone little ones. I'm glad you haven't stopped your travel, though and are continuing on doing fun things together with the kids in tow. We'll have to figure out how to do that too. If we don't travel for a bit, I might go nuts! Maybe just more road trips first off! :)
Oh and I do remember you giving me the advice on allllll the water intake. I'm really trying to do that. I'm close to 4 x 24oz per day now, if I include what I sip throughout the night too. I'm good with that.

ask - it is COMPLETELY daunting but exciting at the same time!! I'm so excited for you to start up! Also, I'm very sorry to hear about your SIL - cancer DOES suck, agreed with Rainy. I wish for so much peace for its victims. :(

all - how's kitty?

miki - oohhhh I'm glad that's the review you gave about the pillow. I was looking at pics online and that's what I was thinking too. I already have one of those 'special' pillows that is a little harder and more structured for my neck - DH and I were having neck/back issues a few years ago and those fixed it. So I'm just going to build that nest around me with pillows rather than buy something I won't want after 4 months from now. Super sweet that DH got that for you, though!
Ohh, I'm also getting a prenatal massage tonight! I'll let you know how that was. My back has been a little out of whack lately now too, I'm hoping this helps. 

Hello to everyone else! I hope your day is as lovely as you are! :flower:

afm - we tackled registering this weekend! Glad to have that done, or done-ish. Thankfully, I downloaded the Babies R Us app, which is so easy to use, and I keep adding or taking things off of it that my friends say are either necessary or not. I love all of the practical 'hacks' that I'm getting - all of the gear that is basically out there for naive first time parents is enough to make you crazy and think that this whole process will be MUCH harder than it will be. Not that it won't be challenging, but you do not NEEEEEED a wipes warmer! That doesn't help anything! :)
Other than that, chilled for basically the rest of Saturday, got up early yesterday to go with our friends and their twins to a brewery that was hosting a 5k and watched the kiddos while they ran. Then went out for a delicious lunch, home to watch our football games and we both passed out for naps VERY early. Thus a nicely disrupted sleep for me overnight but whatever. :)

Happy Monday! Go out and enjoy a Chipotle burrito! :)


----------



## Wicky78

Just got word from the RE that my 2nd beta was 180, so more than doubled every 24 hours. I go back Wednesday for another one, but everything looks good so far. 

I am just totally freaking out about my glucose levels and that everyone seems so nonchalant about it when I am reading from the American Diabetes Association that uncontrolled glucose levels in early pregnancy can lead to brain, spinal chord, and heart defects. I am trying to find someone who will at least answer my questions and put me at ease even if they won't do anything about my levels yet. My RE says they don't handle it, my PCP says she will handle it but isn't her area of specialty so she's not super proactive, and I have never had an endocrinologist, which is who should be handling this. Maternal-Fetal Medicine told me at a pre-pregnancy screening that they would handle my Diabetes, but now they say not to worry and they will adjust my meds when I see them at my 8-week scan. But the ADA says birth defects like I'm worried about occur by week 7, so the damage will have been done. I feel so helpless and worried just because no one seems to be able to tell me that the ADA is wrong but they also don't want to help get my numbers under control. Gahhh... and I thought TTC was nerve-wracking! I am just so worried that my baby will have a defect and I'll feel like it was my fault because I couldn't control my glucose levels, even after cutting out every feasible carb. Okay, I'm done venting and spazzing out. Thanks for letting me go nuts for a minute so I can get it out of my system!

UPDATE: my PCP's office took me seriously and offered to see me today or tomorrow. The MD covering for my PCP then let me know that this isn't so urgent and I can wait until my doctor is back tomorrow to figure out what to do next. So at least someone was willing to say this is okay and not an "act right now or else" situation. I can rest a little easier knowing that, but I'm still worried.


----------



## RawrGirl

So last night, while on holiday with DH, AF showed as we were leaving a restaurant after dinner. I was obviously disappointed, and texted family, told DH, and posted here on my BnB TTC journal. Anyway, I put in a tampon and we went back to enjoying the sights. At bedtime, removed tampon, and it was white. I was very stunned as it usually would have been saturated. Went to bed, assuming body was being weird (and fearing perimenopause). 

Lo and behold, still no AF upon waking this morning. It being our last day of holiday, I saved some FMU in a water bottle and took it home to test.

I am so shocked!!! Implantation bleeding is not usually bright red. I am wishing I hadn't texted/messaged everyone last night that AF had come because they didn't believe me at first today when I told them I got my BFP, lol.
 



Attached Files:







B2a.jpg
File size: 150.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MsRipple

Hi ladies, sorry for being so absent. I have lots of time to read posts and catch up with you all silently while browsing the internet in the middle of the night, but was having a hard time finding time to actually write in myself. 

wicky - so over the moon for your positive result! I would phone the MFM and ask for an earlier consult - your blood sugar levels changing so rapidly might cause them to bump up your appointment. But hopefully you noticing the changes now and adjusting meds/diet will suffice! 

Ask - wishing you the best of luck as the ivf meds roll in!

Hearts going out to you ladies dealing with the illnesses of loved ones and beloved pets.

Miki and Wish - boys! 3! OMG! Glad to see all of your awesome updates.

Everyone else - I'm reading and loving hearing what's going on with you.

AFM attaching a photo of our beautiful daughter born 3 weeks ago! While we had originally planned to induce at 39 weeks due to high blood pressure, even higher blood pressure readings at my appointments bumped that date up by a few days. I was in labor for about 13 hours, but ultimately baby girl was just not totally ready and we decided to have her delivered by c section instead. It was a totally over the top emotional experience that I can and probably should for my own and baby's memories write out. But bottom line is that everyone is doing well! Hormones and stuff have been all over the place (think random crying jags- apparently normalish), but seem to be evening out. C section recovery is tough, but still easier than i thought. Life is good, though to be honest staying home with baby is busy but potentially tedious at the same time. Part of that may be due to being in a more rural area where driving is required (not what I'm used to). Sleep deprivation is a thing, though I'm honestly sleeping way better than I did when I was pregnant. Not having to pee ever 10 minutes is a dream. And I'm wondering if I'll ever stop checking on baby in the night just to make sure she's okay.

Ok that's my ramble for now.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Wicky78

Rawr! Congratulations!!! :yipee::wohoo: 
We can be bump buddies. Yaaaaay!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats Rawr!!! What an awesome surprise!

MsR - what a beautiful baby girl! Precious! 

Thanks to all for your sympathy. Every day is a gift! Love with all you've got!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh MrsR. She's beautiful. Thanks for sharing the picture. And I know I'm not a mom.and have no idea what to do, but I would write out the story if you can. I'm sure baby would love to hear it over and over again. Please, I wouldn't mind hearing it over and over and we're not even kin!

Rawr-congrats!

Wicky-glad someone is taking you seriously. It's about time! Squeaky wheel gets the oil. You're not being overly dramatic either. This is serious stuff. 

Wish2-yay for a registry. How fun. 

Rain-yikes. Traveling with the tots sound like a lot, but you did it and it can only get easier! I can't wait to hear that they have their own backpacks and travel suitcases. Adorbs. 

Wicky-sorry your brother is declining so rapidly, but I'm glad your subwoofers will help you get to the funeral. Yes, that's on purpose. 

Ask-sorry about your sister in law. Cancer is the worst! I'm so sorry. 
It's exciting getting that box, but you'll be sick of all that stuff by day 5. Ha ha. 

Hi to everyone else. 

AFM- My husband's dad (my fil) passed away last week (kidney failure, uncontrolled diabetes with amputated legs, old age) so we went to the funeral over the weekend. I only met him for a hot minute at our wedding, but it's still sad to lose a parent. I was nice to my MIL when we arrived after the funeral (she didn't go; they were never married) and helped her pack up 10-12 bags of stuff for goodwill. She has an apartment full of clothes. Almost to the point of hoarding but they fit in the closets so no one would ever know, but one 100 pound lady does not need 5 closets and several dressers full of clothes, shoes, sandals and boots that have never been worn. Ugh. #firstworldproblems. Other than that, nothing exciting going on here.


----------



## RawrGirl

Wicky78 said:


> Rawr! Congratulations!!! :yipee::wohoo:
> We can be bump buddies. Yaaaaay!!

That sounds lovely!

Have you started a pregnancy journal?


----------



## RawrGirl

Congrats MsRipple, she's beautiful!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW, Rawr!!! Congrats!!!! What a wonderful surprise!!! :happydance: I love that you and wicky can be bump buddies!!

wicky - as the girls said, well done on being your own advocate and finally getting someone's ear. I'm sure it'll make you feel tons better. I think we had mentioned something to the docs about me getting the flu in the first tri causing autism or something, we found it on a Pediatrician site, and they scoffed at it. Things like that I think are so hard to prove causality, but the people get published so...I dunno. Anyway - I am sure things will get under control soon and you'll feel tons better. Are you feeling any symptoms yet besides sensitive belly skin?

msripple - she's GORGEOUS!! Thank you for letting us meet her! I def think you should write down your birth story too. I plan on writing mine down in a notebook or perhaps a memories book or something. I would online but I have this weird thing about a) it being out there forever and b) what if something happens with the internet and it's wiped out? HA! I'm nuts.
I read a birth story on someone's blog yesterday and was almost in tears. And yes, she still posted after her babies were born and the postpartum crying seems very normal!

ask - :hugs:

terri - I'm sorry about your family's loss. I know you didn't know him well but you're right, still sad to lose a family member. HA your MIL sounds like a trip - 5 bags?! how did you talk her into that??

miki - how goes it?

vonn - if you're reading, miss you!

afm - had a prenatal massage last night. Was good but not as good as a regular one. Have to lay on your sides, obviously, so I think her balance was off too on what she could dig into. I asked if I had knots in my shoulders, b/c I usually do and they kill me but they haven't been lately, and she said yes, I was riddled with them. Hmmm... Then she dug into my periformus - my butt muscle! HOLY HELL! I need to stretch more! But then, no head rub. Booooo. Oh well, it was essentially 'free' b/c I had a gift cert leftover so whatever. 
anywho - 2 more days until I get to go see my family for the weekend. I can't wait!


----------



## Wicky78

MsR, congratulations on your LO. She is beautiful and it sounds like you are really, really happy. I can't wait to hear more about her! :cloud9:


Wish and Terri, thank you so much for making me feel less spazzed about this whole glucose level thing! I was worried I was being overly dramatic or nutty, but I finally got my Dr. to say that she thinks everything will be okay if we just reconvene on Friday. If numbers haven't gotten in range (70-120) by Friday, she will put me on insulin. I think you are right, Wish, about the information on the ADA website being overly cautious to encourage women to do the best they can for their babies. The downside is that those of us who would do that anyway are left feeling like we are failing our babies if we aren't keeping our sugars in the tight range recommended for pregnancy. 

Terri, I'm sorry to hear about your FIL. It's always hard to lose a family member, even if they weren't close. Your MIL sounds like quite a lady! I hope you enjoyed spending time with your husband's family, even if it was for a sad reason. Oh, and subwoofers :rofl: I love it! I think I'm going to use that forever!

Wish, after your description of the prenatal massage, I am not sure I would want one! :winkwink: I hope your sore muscles get worked out from it, though! Oh, and I haven't really had any other symptoms besides the sensitive belly and some minor cramping/stretching in my lower abdomen. I had some hints of nausea, but can't tell if it's in my head or the beginning of MS. 

Hi Alleke, Rawr, Vonn, Taurus, and anyone else who might be lurking/reading! :hi:

AFM, I am feeling a little better today. My blurred vision has corrected some, but my glucose is still high. But yesterday I had one reading ALMOST in the right range, so that makes me hopeful the medication and dietary changes are doing SOMETHING. :shrug:

We are planning to tell my mom tonight at dinner. I'm excited because this is the only parent we get to tell in-person because everyone else lives too far away. We got a cute onesie and will fold a card with it that says something to the effect of "Arriving May 2018" and wrapped in a box. Since she's going on a trip later this week, we can tell her it's a going-away present when we give it to her! 

Oh, and I can't remember if I said I'm supposed to go in for another beta on Wednesday or not. In any case, the nurse called back and said she made a mistake because I'd already had 2 betas, so I don't need to come in and she canceled the appointment. I'm a little disappointed because I'd love to see the numbers double again, but I also don't really want to miss any more work than necessary. I guess I'll just keep POAS until the lines get super dark :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg I can't even believe I didn't respond to your WAY-MORE-than-doubling beta, wicky!!! I'm so very excited for you - I want that little bean to keep on sticking! 
Love the idea of your gift to your Mom! I hope she flips out!
Sounds like your glucose is listening to you and the meds and getting under control. I'm so glad. You don't need this stress right off the bat. Yes, there are plenty of other things to worry about, for sure!
re: nausea - I only ever felt nauseous if I didn't eat in time. My hunger was out of control and it would come on like wildfire, so I had to make sure food was within reach at all times. Once I got that down pat, no nausea at all!
Are you already on prenatals and such?

rawr - do you go in for a blood test too?


----------



## flashy09

Oh wow, I can't believe I am on this. I am 39 and 3 DPO. I have a 5 yr old and 3 yr old and we have been on the fence about a 3rd, but after a few glasses of wine during a "date night" out we gave it a go and here I am!


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome, flashy and good luck!


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome flashy. Can you tell us more about yourself?


----------



## Wicky78

Welcome, Flashy! This is a great group of ladies :flower:

Wish, thanks for the vote of confidence with my mom. It was actually really great and SO FUNNY. My mom opened the package and read the card but it didn't sink in right away. So she was showing me the card and then all of the sudden, the words she had read reached her brain and she was in total shock. DW was able to sneak a video of it on her cell, so we have footage worthy of America's Funniest Home Videos. :rofl:

I've been taking prenatals for ages, as my RE had me go on them at my very first visit with her. I think that may be why the nausea hasn't been terrible yet - I've got good levels of all the needed vitamins. I seem to only feel a little nauseated after I eat, but I'm pretty sure that's just the beginning.

Blood sugar levels have been much lower in the evening, so I'm hopeful that things are headed in the right direction. Still high in the AM, and very few readings within the guidelines, though. I am still prepared to be put on insulin on Friday, although not quite as prepared for the injection part of it! :help:

Any updates, Rawr? Also, I forgot to answer your question - no, I haven't started a pregnancy journal yet. I plan to get cracking on that this weekend. I bought a journal that has lovely prompts as well as weekly entries and is nicely gender-neutral on the partner (no mentions of hubby, only partner). 

I hope everyone else is doing well. It's been quiet in here today.


----------



## Wicky78

Oooh, oooh, I almost forgot to tell you all! My first ultrasound is scheduled October 4. I am so excited!!! Now to keep busy for this TWW until the scan :haha:


----------



## mikihope

Wow, so much to read since Ive last posted! Im struggling to keep up! Ive been reading, but Im having a hard time keeping up and writing. Sorry about that. 

Rain- Sounds like life with toddlers is a blast, even though it is sometimes tricky! Thank goodness you found daycare for them. Thanks for the advice as well as your experience with the Snoogle. Im giving it another chance, as I realized that I will be getting more uncomfortable and it might work for me better later on. Hmm Im jogging a mile about 3 times a week. Its on a trail, so its lower impact. I guess I could be aggravating things uterus-wise, but it's such a short distance, and I really hope that I can continue to run for at least a few weeks more!

Wish- Well, Im giving that snoogle another chance. I tried piling pillows and it wasnt so easy or instantly comfortable either. I think Ill probably be changing things constantly, and there wont be a simple solution! Its an expensive pillow, so I do agree with you on not rushing out to buy it if you can get regular pillows to work. Too bad your prenatal massage wasnt as good as you hoped, but its great that you got one! I hope that your back is better. If I were still in Singapore, Id probably be getting one a week. These massages are so cheap, and the massage therapist comes to your house.

Wicky- Yeah, thanks, DH is very caring and sweet. Hehe, your moms reaction to your announcement is so funny! Im so excited for you, great second beta and an upcoming scan! And your glucose levels seem to be cooperating, so thats great. Sorry to hear that your brother is not doing well. How hard it must be for you and your family.

Rawr- Congrats! How wonderful to get that BFP, and after such a disappointment too.

MsR- Your baby girl is so adorable! Thank you for sharing. Im so glad that you are doing well too!

Terri- Sorry for your familys loss. Its definitely sad to lose a family member, even if you didnt spend much time with your FIL.

Flashy- Hi, and good luck!

AFM- I was very depressed and struggling physically on Sunday, and the bad feelings continued into Monday. I think that talking to my mom on Saturday brought it on. She and my dad are coming to help after the birth. First off, I know that she is putting up a caring mom and actually wants to leave as soon as she can. Shes been asking me if DHs relatives will be helping us. She wants to go back ASAP for the socializing and parties back home. Im more annoyed by that than hurt. But she has also been sneakily trying to persuade my sister not to come visit for the birth. Shes asked me a few times if I really want my sister to come, and given me some reasons why she doesnt need to come. Each time, I told her that I REALLY want my sister to be here. Then I find out from my sister that my mom told her that I didnt want her to come. ARGH! I want my sister here so much more than I want my mom here. Shes my only sibling, and we are very close. I dont try to understand what drives my mom to do the things she does, and I know that my feelings mean nothing to her, but it still bothered me that she was somehow trying to sabotage my sisters plans to visit. Ah well, at least I feel a lot better about it now.


----------



## Wish2BMom

wicky - HA! I wish you could post that video here (I love myself some AFHV) but I wouldn't ever ask that for privacy reasons. But you HAVE to tell us if you do submit it! 10k for the baby wouldn't be terrible! :haha: Excellent work on the glucose - I hope you don't need to do insulin but if it's what makes things safer, then I'm sure you'll be fine. :)

miki - oh man, your MOM. She's a piece of work! Why start unnecessary drama between your girls?? I'm mad at her for that. :growlmad: I'm sure you're probably used to her shenanigans by now but sheesh. I can see why you were still so bothered for a few days. 
Yeah, I'm not counting out the pregnancy pillow just yet. I seem to sleep like a log still for the first 6 hrs of the night, then my eyes are open. Doesn't matter when I went to sleep - 6 hrs later I'm up and that's when I get uncomfortable.

I'm starting to get a little anxious now, worrying that they'll come super early and not make it to V Day, which is still 2.5 weeks away. I assume this is a common concern but it's freaking me out. I'm getting on a plane this afternoon and I don't want it to affect them. 
I think I just start to freak as it gets closer to a milestone, because it seems so close yet so far. I've been having some pains in my right side a little more lately - most likely still round ligament pains but I'd prefer they weren't there! And other things are a bit more sensitive now too (ahem..down 'there' :blush:) and I'd think it's a little early for that?? I'm completely basing that assumption on nothing, and I know there is a ton of blood in my system right now so maybe that's it. I dunno, I just need to not stress about it. 
So yeah, heading down to NC tonight to spend a long weekend with my parents, sister and her family and my cousin and his family. I can't wait. Oh and goats. There are goats and horses at my parents' subdivision. I love me some goats! :haha:


----------



## Rainshiny

Congrats again wicky!! Glad u feel better about your blood sugar. Um, with those numbers, do you know how many mature follicles you had this round?? Needless to say I WILL be stalking for your oct 4 scan results...&#128516;

And such a cute baby reveal idea w your mom. We wrote this riddle poem on Facebook and no one got it except my sister. It was fun anyway. 

And congrats Rawr!! Can you tell us your story too?

Wish/ Miki-- did u try a foam mattress topper? I had a 3 inch one from Costco and it did wonders (along with the pillow nest).

Wish- what comes early? What is vday? Which milestone? Sorry hon you lost me for a sec. sleep deprived so that could be part of it, lol.

Miki- I echo wish. Your MOM. So obnoxious and unnecessary. Are u planning to say something to her or does that make things worse?

Terri, what fun antics are u up to this weekend??

Ms R- she's so wonderful!!' I had just been thinking about you. Thx for sharing and hope u r doing well.

I'm so strong since carrying toddlers around in Europe all day for two weeks that I've since gone to the pool to do laps for the second time in two years, and biked home from work for the first time since before pregnancy. Hhoooo-ahhhh. It would be fun to take the kids on a ride with those little carts but I probably won't get around to finding one anytime soon. Too sleepy to plan anything new. FX FX my angels sleep all night again soon...


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish.... oh, viability day! Right, duh &#128580; 

Wish wish, maybe try to focus on this thought instead: you are so strong and your body knows exactly what to do and your babies are going to get everything they need to grow and thrive for another at least 10-14 weeks, hon!!! You are so capable!!! Flying is the safest way to travel, too. If you are eating and drinking all the time, you are doing your part &#128512;. Those little pains are most likely just mechanics and have nothing to do w how the pregnancy is going. I know it's super nerve wracking. you should ask whenever you have the slightest concern- it will put your mind at ease. (Actually that goes for all pregnant and postpartum women). When's the next appointment? Have a blast in NC!! Hope they pamper you.


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Enjoy your weekend with the family and the goats! I hope that you are dealing ok with your worries. I bet its a very common concern. I was actually filled with anxiety a bunch of weeks ago about this, because I started to feel pressure down there and other odd twinges. Im sure the anxiety must be so much more with twins. I hope that being with your family for a long weekend will help tremendously. Your pains and sensitivities seem to be similar to mine now. Ive been sensitive and kind of uncomfy down there, and I think (hope) that its just blood flow and gummys position affecting it. So I think your assessment is right!
Thanks for your support regarding the drama with my mom. Luckily, I dont bite and I always quench the drama before it can truly get going. She has no power over me, and my sis and I are fine. Still, I live an easy-going life and I really wish I didnt have to add my moms ridiculous antics to it!

Rain- How nice that you got to swim laps and ride your bike! DH and I are already talking about the different ways each of us could bike with gummy (carrier or trailer), and we havent even started to buy anything baby related yet! Thanks for your suggestion of a foam mattress topper. We actually bought a new mattress with a nice cushiony top on Labor day as I was so uncomfortable on our old hard mattress. We tried adding our mattress pad on top, but it was too hot. Maybe well revisit that when the weather gets cooler! As for my mom, I dont bother to say anything anymore. She has her own agenda and will simply manipulate me to do what she wants. So the only thing I can do is set boundaries, and watch her trample on them. This is why being far away helps!

Hmm I now have the urge to get back on my road bike. Its now set up on the indoor trainer, but DH doesnt want me to try using it unless hes around, as hes paranoid that Ill fall off. Im really non-clumsy, but he gets so worried. He works on the weekends, so I have to try it at night, when I always feel too tired and bloated.


----------



## Wish2BMom

My goodness I love me some rainy <3 thank you so much. And thanks to you too, miki - it really helps to hear that you've felt the same physical things in starting to feel. :hugs:

I'm having a great time down here and definitely getting pampered!! A make-your-own donut place, pedis, nap, empanadas, and family around a fire yesterday. More family joining today, BBQ, swimming, relaxing and laughing today. And I saw the goats yesterday!! :D

It's all good for the soul. Everyone wants to feel the babies kick. My 10 yr old niece has hugged my belly no less than 10 times and whispers 'hi' to them. <3 she's such a love and is so excited. She got to feel one kick and her face lit up like a Christmas tree!! She's had a ton of questions about the whole process of development so I didn't hold back but she was freaked out at the early week 'alien' look!! :rofl:

Once again, for the thousandth time on this thread, thank you all for your support.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh and rainy - :bodyb: go get it!! I'm so impressed by your taking advantage of what you gained while on vaca!!!


----------



## MsRipple

Terri- I'm so sorry to hear re: your FIL even if you weren't close. How's your husband doing? I have a sense of you in your family as the bad ass restoring order - not sure if that's totally right but I like the idea!

Rain that is awesome and your trip sounds amazing. And with young twins, I can't even imagine. I feel like that's harder than Iron Man.

Wish - I was thinking vday as in Valentine's day - then my sleep addled brain thought oh she's worried about them coming before their valentine's day due date ;). Duh! I think it's totally normal to worry about that. All of the feelings don't mean much - twinges are normal. And I had lots of extra sensations from pretty early on (my sex drive was low, but when it happened, oh boy) :wacko::thumbup: Anyway.....It's rare for babies to come anywhere near that early and most people - especially those that are doing as much monitoring as you - have some inkling of a problem. So I feel good for you! And I'm glad you are having such a good trip.

Miki- just some advice from someone who recently went through the birth process. For me, the first two weeks out were like nothing I could have anticipated. My hormones were crazy, i emotional and crying, I had lingering physical issues from the delivery and the c section, super sleep deprived, overwhelmed. From what I understand from my friends, none of this is unusual. I found it difficult to be surrounded by family that I got along with - and it was worth it to have them there because they helped and we do actually get along, but there were parts that were rough. I wouldn't want to have anyone around too much (more so than say a few curtailed hospital visits) who wasn't totally in my corner. Think about having your mom move the timing of her stay or if that's not possible set up some boundaries now that will make it more manageable - e.g., do you want her hanging around labor and delivery (probably no), set limits on visits, ask her to help in ways that she might be able to do (if possible), ask sis or dh to be a buffer.

Baby slept for two four hours stretches last night! wahoo :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you for the extra support, msripple! I needed that! And great notes on the 'after' - I need to prep DH for what may come re: the hormones and breakdowns! 
I'm glad baby girl is sleeping well so far. Heck I can barely make it 4 hr stretches lately - that's incredible! :) How are you feeling physically?

yes, I think I'm better now and trusting in my body. My boys are snug as bugs in rugs and there's no need to think anything otherwise. Though sometimes it feels like they are prepping a jailbreak!

Just going to look forward to what's to come in the near future - next scan is next Thursday (10/5), then leaving for NYC the following day for NYCC. Then 2 weeks after that will be my shower and my sister, mom and nieces come in for it. Then 2 weeks after that is the 3rd tri!! HOLY MOLY!


----------



## TTC74

I was twiddling my thumbs last week and not surfing the board. Looks like all the preggos are doing as expected. So happy for you all! 

I'm 6 DPO today. Fx I join you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's a nice dip yesterday, TTC!! FX'ed!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

wicky and rawr - any new updates??


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Sounds like you had a wonderful time with family! And the goats! Aw... your niece sounds adorable. My niece is 11 years old and she is dying to hug my belly and talk to the baby. She made me show her my bump on Skype! Anyway, so glad youâre now confident that your babies are safe and snuggled in there.

TTC- Fx you get a BFP this time!

MsR- Hooray for baby girl sleeping so well! Thank you so much for your advice and for relating your experience. I did suspect that Iâd be struggling with all sorts of strong emotions after the birth and would rather my mom not be adding to my struggles, but I know that she will simply force her way into things. My parents will be staying with us when they come over, which I can accept, but I do not want her in the delivery room with me. I think DH can be a buffer, but my sis is oblivious to my momâs manipulative nature. My mom has started to tell her that she doesnât need to come over, and that she should save her money. She also told my sis that I donât want or need her here. I donât know what my momâs hidden agenda is, but it really angers me that she is once again trying to manipulate us to get what she wants.

Iâve had anxiety attacks in bed at night several times over the past few weeks, and it was pretty bad 2 nights ago. What happens is that in the middle of the night, I find my heart racing and I am suddenly convinced that I canât breathe properly. I get really afraid, I canât catch my breath and I have to get up. I start thinking that things can only get worse, and I start thinking that I canât cope with not being able to breathe. It took a long time for me be able to calm down and get back to sleep that night. I think that the trauma I experienced last year during and after my cycling accident is coming back to haunt me. And I believe that the stress of my momâs future visit is also another cause. I know she will come over and take control, and stomp all over my boundaries, and I am not looking forward to it. Other than that, Iâm feeling pretty happy most days. Itâs so fun feeling gummy embie move around, and even the uncomfy kicks can be pretty cute :cloud9:


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw miki - do you have any coverage to maybe go talk to someone? Sounds like you have so much swimming around in your head that you're trying to just handle, it may help to just chat with someone to get it out of your head. When the coping mechanisms start coming out physically, that's when I get concerned. 

Do you get to talk to your sister separately and square away the truth? Maybe that would help open your sister's eyes a bit. Hearing what your Mom says and then hearing what YOU say being 2 different things...one can only make the connection.

heehee! I love that you're enjoying the kicks and punches as much as I am! :cloud9: I do wish there was a way I could rub my belly/their backs or something to calm them down at some points, though. Like right when I'm ready to go to sleep!

omg you're one week away from 3rd tri!!! Have you looked into any classes?


----------



## TTC74

I woke up at 3 am last night and had a temp of almost 98.6. I was so excited. Then, DH adjusted the temp in the house (it was hot) and I woke up at 5 with a temp of 97.78. :( 

I took an IC today and swear I saw something, but it wasn't clear in the least. 

Can you tell I'm getting impatient? :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha back to the old crazy TWWs!!! FX'ed for you!


----------



## terripeachy

What's going on everyone? You know I don't have any updates so I wait for you guys.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ttc - any updates?? your temps are messing with me!

terri - any exciting fun plans for the weekend?

rawr/wicky - updates??

nuthin much here, though I'm chatty Cathy lately anyway b/c of my sloooooow start to this job. I'm actually working from home today since my boss is out and my teammate decided to work from home. And I have zero meetings. Soooo - cleaning, baking and relaxing, it is!
Nothing new with the babies here. They are still moving around like crazy and I love it. I'm trying to see if I can sooth them at all by rubbing my belly. Not sure if they can feel it or not. I felt some kicks above my belly button recently - they are inching closer to the ribs!!
Next scan is next Thurs, 10/5 - can't wait!


----------



## TTC74

I had a very faint line on an IC this morning but i haven't had another. SO . . . Too early to say.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm leaving early today to volunteer at a fun run and I have brunch tomorrow with my college friend but nothing too exciting going on. I have a lot of reading to do for an upcoming exam, so the rest of the weekend I'll probably be doing that and/or watching football. 

Ttc-Good luck. 
Wish 2- that's funny that you're already working from home. The weather is too nice to be in the office anyway. Enjoy your long weekend. So happy the boys are kicking kicking. Have you thought of names yet? Was your family getaway your shower? If so, what did you get?


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi all! Day 6 of stims today. Went for a scan yesterday and they measured 11 follicles but they were still small - between 5-8mm. RE said it's still very early but she expected them to be popping more by now. I go back tomorrow. Lots of EWCM today and starting to feel pretty emotional so hopefully that means my estrogen is rising and follicles are growing! Hard not to worry!

Miki - I woke up in the middle of the night last night screaming and my heart racing. Woke DH up and he pulled me close to him and I fell back asleep. Is there something about these hormones that make us have wild dreams / anxiety?

FX for you TTC! Those faint lines make me crazy! Hope it darkens for you!


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Nice that youre able to relax and work from home, even if work is sloooow! I hope your little ones are allowing you to get adequate rest. I had the same thought, its so strange that we cant rub and soothe them to sleep! Thanks for your concern regarding my nighttime anxiety attacks. I havent sought therapy, but I found out that the woman who shares the office with me has them. So I talked to her about it, and she had some great suggestions. Besides that, I think I have to just try to get through them, to teach my body that they are nothing to worry about.
Argh! I cant believe Im almost in the 3rd trimester! We havent done anything to start preparing at all, but we have at least signed up for classes.

Terri- Your weekend sounds pretty exciting to me! Well, except the reading for exam thingy. Good luck with that, I hope you get a fair amount of studying done!

TTC- Fx for darkening lines!

Ask- Poor you, it must have felt terrifying to wake up screaming like that. Its nice that DH managed to calm you back to sleep. I think its some sort of hormonal thing too. Ive never had these middle-of-the-night scary anxiety attacks before. Good luck, I hope that your follicles grow well!

AFM- DH and I are leaving for a little trip to Monterey and Carmel tomorrow morning. We havent planned anything, but we love it there so much that well be happy just going with the flow once we get there!


----------



## TTC74

11 DPO! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8126.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Ask4joy

Eeek! Congrats TTC! FX it keeps getting darker!


----------



## Kerist

Hi all. I'm 38 TTC #1 since 2014 (finally got married Feb 2014) DH is 33. We have been going to a fertility clinic since Aug 2016... so over a year now. Taking Clomid & Prednisone every cycle since then except June & July. My first IUI was April of this year and got BFP on my 2nd IUI in May. Unfortunately, the numbers showed high chance it was ectopic (and at the very least not viable since the HCG levels stated falling week 5 but not fast enough) So a not so lovely 10 hour ER visit and methotrexate injections (chemo drug to stop cell growth) later along with every other day blood tests til my numbers were negative... end result miscarriage. And, because I had to get methotrexate we had to wait 3 months to start trying again. Now I'm in my first TWW since then and 12dpo. I've been having tons of symptoms but I try to downplay them as much as I can so I'm not completely crushed if it turns out I'm not preggers. Symptoms have included... nausea, cramping & pinch/pulling feeling, headaches, extreme fatigue, sleeplessness, stuffy & runny nose on & off, lack of hunger, increased urination, backache, to name a few... but the worst of all was last night when my legs and hips started aching like crazy. To the point my eyes were tearing and had to take Tylenol to stop the pain enough to sleep. 
I did break down and tested early yesterday... got a BFN so I'll test again on Sunday. (Monday is the end of the 2 weeks) 
Hope to find some ladies to chat with here.


----------



## TTC74

Welcome kerist!


----------



## TTC74

The crazy thing is that I bought a brand of tests that once before picked up my bfp before any other brand. Same thing this time. FRER is still bfn. I'm sure it will turn by tomorrow or Monday. Good thing this has happened to me before or I'd be pulling my hair out with confusion!


----------



## mikihope

Congrats, TTC! I hope it keeps getting darker!

Welcome, Kerist! So sorry about your miscarriage. I hope that you get your BFP soon!


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck TTC!

Welcome kerist. So sorry about your miscarriage and having to wait three months. I hope this time you get a BFP. &#128512;


----------



## TTC74

Lighter today. Praying for a miracle.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8152.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wish2BMom

Good morning, dearies! :wave:

terri - good luck on this next exam - which one is it? brunch with a friend sounds divine. Did you enjoy? Whatja have? No, my trip to see my family wasn't my shower - they are coming up for that in 3 weeks. But we did get some stuff from my cousin and his family who are not flying up for the shower - they got us 10 onesies (2 5-packs and all ridiculously cute), a pack of 24 wash clothes, 2 dinosaur PJs with dinosaur FEET (I died!), 2 5-packs of socks (died again) and 2 winter coats from the Gap. So generous!! 

miki - interesting about your coworker also having those dreams! 

ask - woooo for being on stims! sorry about your crazy dreams too. I think yes, though - the meds make for some crazy dreams! Not on meds, obviously, but I have had some REALLY crazy dreams lately - like murderous or hypersexual or both. 

ttc - I see it! I see it!! I don't feel like the 2nd one is lighter, though, but you obviously see them in person! What's the update today???

kerist - welcome! I'm so sorry about your LTTTC journey and your MC earlier this year. I hope your luck changes in the near future finally! That's a lot of symptoms you have going on there! Keep us posted!

afm - had a busy weekend but it was fun. Friday I got so much accomplished around the house that I was ok taking any spare moment over the weekend to relax. Not that there were many! Sat morning, we drove 3 hrs round trip for a last minute baptism for my niece, which took all of 10 mins. Oh well - we were the only ones there so I was glad for my BIL/SIL that we were able to make it. Then a coworker of DH's held an Oktoberfest party that afternoon that we attended for a little bit. Home by about 6, so not terrible. Had a fire in the fireplace that night b/c it was chilly. I love having fires! Then yesterday, went to another coworker of DH's to watch that horrible excuse of a Patriots football game. They had a lovely dinner ready for us when we got there - lasagna, meatballs, salad. Delish! 

I'm starting to get pretty uncomfortable these days. DH suggested we go look at recliners and I emphatically said YES! If I sit straight up, like pin straight, I'm ok for a bit. But I have some organ that is pushed up under my right rib that hurts if I slouch slightly. And then if I relax or sink into the couch, my back feels the pain. So laying down with my feet raised and head raised a bit is the only comfortable position. I know I'm 23 weeks today but I think I am measuring around 27 (if I have two one-pounders in here, I think that's about right). Sleeping at night is getting a bit worse and my cat is bugging the #$&* out of me by constantly wanting to lay ON me. Oh and then the babies wake up and move around for a bit too. A whole party going on on the other side of the bed from DH that he blissfully knows nothing about! So I'm a little cranky today! :haha:


----------



## TTC74

CP. AF. :cry:


----------



## Ask4joy

Oh I'm so sorry TTC. Big hug. So heartbreaking. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh TTC, I'm so sorry...:hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry TTC. :hugs:


----------



## Wicky78

So sorry, TTC. Lots of hugs... :hugs:


----------



## Wicky78

Hi ladies,

It's been a couple of weeks since I last posted. I've been able to catch up on what's going on with everyone a couple of times, but wasn't able to post. Since so much has happened since I last posted, I thought it was high time I updated you all.

The big news is that my brother passed away on September 22. It wasn't unexpected, as you all know, but still sad. His wife is beside herself with grief and angry at God for taking my brother at such a young age. I totally understand and it's still heartbreaking to watch. My whole family went for the funeral, which was last Friday (9/29). It was healing to get to spend time with family, plus everyone knows I'm pregnant so they were very happy and supportive of that news.

In the middle of all the funeral planning, I came down with a cold. It didn't seem too bad and I was able to fly without being miserable. Well, all that travel made the cold come back with a vengeance on Sunday, so I've been miserable and exhausted this week, so far. On top of that, I started spotting on 9/24 and it didn't stop until yesterday. Even though my RE said it was normal and not to worry, it was definitely unnerving.

Happy news, though, I had my first ultrasound this morning. We couldn't see much, but what we did see was the heartbeat!!! The RE could hear the heartbeat, but DW and I, not having trained ears, couldn't tell the heartbeat from random noise. I felt better knowing the heart is beating away and there's only one baby in there (for the sake of my health). I'm trying not to worry, but they dated our bean at 6+1 or 6+2 depending on what they measured. I should be 6+4 so I'm a little worried, but they also said it was a very grainy image and they weren't 100% certain they measured the embryo's size correctly. But I have to go back in a week for another scan and dating measurement. 

All in all, I'm doing okay. Things have been stressful and sad, but there have been good moments in between and lots of quality family time. My sister lives about an hour away from me, but we hardly ever see each other. She is all excited about the baby and wants to throw me a shower in early spring, so I'm glad to have her (local) support. 

I have to say, knowing that you all are here and going about your regular (and not so regular) lives really helped me when things got tough. I enjoy the mixture of happy news, complaints/rants, supporting each other, and sad news here. So I'm really glad to be a part of it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

wicky - I'm so glad to have an update on you. I assumed you were going through your brother's passing and all the family stuffs that go with it. I'm so happy you were able to attend and join your family in celebrating his life, while also being able to get little glimpses of happiness about your own new blossoming life in between. :hugs:

A couple of days off on measurements isn't a big deal at all, especially with something so small. I think usually the 'threshold' is 5+ days off. So you're well within that range and you could even measure ahead next time! Overall, though - :wohoo: for the little heartbeat!!! I'm glad that the spotting wasn't anything your doc was worried about. I'd have been going a little nuts too but phew that things are good and you had that heartbeat in there. :) I bet you'll be able to hear it next week!


----------



## Wish2BMom

afm - I have my 23/24 week scan tomorrow! YAY! DH can come too so that's awesome. I'm going to have them check again that they are both boys! :rofl:

other than that, heading to NYC this weekend for NYCC - should be fun but a bit challenging. But the friend that I'm going with both had twins and loves food and sleep, so she fully respects whenever I'll have to rest or eat. I'm hoping to get quite a bit of walking in too, which shouldn't be a problem. And pizza. NY pizza. mmmmmmmm :pizza:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Great scan this morning! The boys look wonderful, though they are both breach now. Buggers. Twin A's feet and legs were tucked under him and he was face down, 1lb 7oz, HB of 148 and stubborn to give us a profile pic but we finally got one. Twin B's feet were up by his head, he was facing up, 1lb 5oz, HB of 140, more than happy to give a profile pic. He'll be my snuggly, calm Mama's boy 
Now I know what the punches/kicks directly on my bladder and cervix have been - their little feet! They were so cute to watch move around. 
I asked her to measure my uterine growth, just to see where my body actually is - 31 weeks. I'm only at 23+4!! 

next scan is 11/3 and glucose test the week after that.

oh and they are definitely both boys! :haha:


----------



## mikihope

Wicky- Im so sorry for your loss. Im so glad, though, that you managed to attend your brothers funeral and spend time with your family. And Im so thrilled that you (or at least the RE) heard the heartbeat, and that your little embie is measuring well!

Wish- Woohoo for a great scan! It sounds so adorable, to see those twins moving around. Gummy is breech too, and that is why I get so uncomfortable down there so often. Its those downward kicks! Wow, you're measuring 31 weeks! No wonder youve been uncomfortable. Your description of your discomfort in sitting down is similar to mine, Ive been trying to find a way to feel comfortable, but I guess that all we can do is to minimize the discomfort.

TTC- Im so sorry :hugs: I hope that youre doing ok.

AFM- Our babymoon was fantastic, everything about it was great! Then I come home to more rubbish from my mom. Shes still trying to trick my sister into not coming. I received a text from my sister that said our mom had told her that I hadnt mentioned I wanted my sister to come over. I think my mom asked me at least 3 times if my sister needed to come. She asked it in a negative way (Oh, you dont really need her to be there, right?), which I know always means that she wants to manipulate me into saying no. Each time, I emphatically said YES! I really want her to come over! Unfortunately, my sister never sees through her lies. First of all, my mom covers them up by pretending that she has good intentions, and secondly she pretends that she doesnt remember things when it suits her (i.e. that I told her that I wanted my sister to be here). Argh! Its so annoying! Anyway, theres nothing I can do, and I believe that my sister is still coming over. I hate drama, so Ill distance myself from this for as long as I can.

On a much more upbeat note, we went for a breastfeeding class yesterday and every time I held the plastic baby, gummy kicked/punched the baby. It was so cute! DH said that gummy was jealous :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

So glad your class went well, miki!! AND your babymoon!! how fun!! I'm sorry about your Mom, though. I'd probably just try to keep all communication with your sister separate from your Mom. Like if she asks something like that, just respond with 'I'll talk about that with her directly, thank you.' What a pain to have to keep navigating these waters!!


----------



## TTC74

I'm doing ok. Just baffled by the light bleeding. Normally I bleed for 4-5 days. This time I had one day of moderate bleeding and two days of light bleeding. Bizarro.


----------



## Ask4joy

TTC - I tend to have lighter bleeding after a CP. it usually starts with passing a couple clots then a shorter lighter period. Again I&#8217;m so sorry - it sucks. :(

Egg retrieval tomorrow morning - Wish me luck!


----------



## TTC74

Good luck, ask!


----------



## terripeachy

I hope all goes well today, ask. Exciting times ahead! Keep us posted.


----------



## Wicky78

I'm so excited for you, Ask! FX that all goes well and you get lots of little eggies today!

Wish, thank you for all the support and for being so excited about the heartbeat :happydance: I also really appreciate the information about the dating at such an early point in the pregnancy. I had heard they are MORE accurate early on, but it makes sense that even a small mistake in measuring something so fuzzy/grainy and tiny could make several days' difference. Also, congrats on the good scan! I bet it's reassuring to see the boys doing well, even is space is at a premium in there :haha:

Miki, I'm so glad to hear you had a great babymoon. I'm not sure if DW and I will be able to take one, so I'll just live vicariously through others' :winkwink: Sorry that your happy bubble was burst as soon as you got home, though. Moms are such a pain in the you-know-what sometimes. :hugs: I'm sure my mom-drama will reach a feverish pitch in a few months, since I have three moms (one bio, an ex step who raised me, current step), but I'm trying to pretend that it will all be fine. I hope your sister does come - it sounds like you need her with you more than your mom.

Welcome, Kerist! Sorry to hear about your loss, but hoping things will begin going in the right direction for you soon. This is a great group!

I hope everyone else is doing well. Happy Friday! Oh, and here's my scan picture. Sorry the quality is so bad - had to take a photo of the printout and the shiny paper caused problems.
 



Attached Files:







scan 10-4-17 6w4d.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks all! Egg retrieval went shockingly well...they retrieved 33 eggs! Won&#8217;t know until tomorrow how many were mature and fertilized. I was in a lot of pain afterwards but it&#8217;s slowly improving (with the help of Vicodin and my heating pad).

Wicky - I see your little bean! How exciting! How are you feeling?


----------



## TTC74

33?! That's great news. Can't wait for the update!


----------



## Ask4joy

Just got the call...we have 22 embryos! 24 of the 33 eggs were mature and 22 fertilized normally with ICSI! I&#8217;m in shock! Couldn&#8217;t ask for a better birthday present!


----------



## Rainshiny

Ask- thats incredible! 22 embryos! Are you planning to test all of them?

Ttc- sorry hon- in to the next cycle!

Wicky- so sorry for the loss of your brother. It must have been heartbreaking. A very different situation than my grandmothers recent passing - she was close to 100 and had dementia. I hope to live as long as her that I dont leave anyone in pieces when I die. 
On another note- hooray for the heartbeat!!- that is a major milestone. Glad for you that its one :) I was worried for a hot minute! Lol...

Rawr- any updates? 

Wish and Miki- I hope you find the perfect easy chairs!! 
Congrats on the great scan wish!!!
Miki- I hope your mom butts out of your relationship with your sister. My theory is that your mom is jealous of how close you are since she doesnt know how to have a close relationship with anyone.
I wonder if you, Miki and wish, will have your babies around the same time!

I took one twin with me to my grandmothers funeral last weekend- we were surprised that they did just fine without each other! As long as one mamma was there they didnt seem to miss each other too much. They did give each other a hug when we got home which was super cute. It was nice/different being a single mom for a while, but tiring to travel with a wiggly octopus!

We had a horrible falling out w our past Nanny- she thought we owed her vacation for the rest of the year, but she had only accrued 12 hours and took that, plus we paid her 9 days for our trip to France (and she worked on top of that). Its really sad bc I felt she was a friend in a way and it seemed like very close to the kids. She was really mean about it. So awful when someone shows their ugly side like that. Boo. 

And kiddos are sick again- were up off and on from 7pm-2am.


----------



## terripeachy

Rain and Wicky-so sorry to hear about the losses in your family. It's so sad when we lose our loved ones; no matter how old or young. Hugs ladies. 

Ask-that is really impressive that 22 were mature and all fertilized. Are you planning a fresh transfer or are you freezing then and getting them tested? Does your place have a particular method that they prefer? I hope you and your hubs are back to feeling good about things and each other. &#128578; Oh and happy birthday. 

Wish-glad your scan was great and confirmation that both boys are doing well. Did you pick names? I can't remember. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Journeyof1

Just miscarried and I'm doing this alone and feel like I'm running out of time and money. What protocol did they use to get 33 eggs? Looking for hope.


----------



## Journeyof1

I am new and apparently did not post correctly.


Journeyof1 said:


> Just miscarried and I'm doing this alone and feel like I'm running out of time and money. What protocol did they use to get 33 eggs? Looking for hope.


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi Journey - I responded to your message on my journal. :)

Terri - 22 of the 24 mature eggs fertilized normally, but yes, that&#8217;s a great fertilization rate! We will freeze all (however many make it to day 5/6 blasts) and do PGS then hopefully a FET in December. FX!


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Thanks, life is good except for the occasional mom-drama. I definitely need to try to keep our conversations separate. Your suggested reply is great, maybe Iâll try that. Knowing her control freakish nature, I think sheâd be extremely offended. Sheâd be able to make me doubt myself and feel guilty about that in the past, but not anymore. I hope you get more comfortable, and are soon lounging around in a new comfy chair!

Wicky- Hehe, cute scan of your little embie! I hope you and DW can take a baby moon sometime, even if itâs just a little one. Wow, you have 3 moms! I hope for your sake (and growing little embie) that they donât cause any unnecessary drama. Thanks, my sister and her family are coming, so Iâm happy about that!

Ask- Congrats! Thatâs an amazing number of embryos. I hope that you get a lot of 5/6 day embryos to freeze.

Rain- Thatâs an interesting theory, and I think youâre right. She controls my conversations with my dad, making sure that I only Skype through her. When weâre having too good a time talking politics or other stuff we enjoy talking about, sheâll cut it short and say weâre being too negative. Sheâs always claimed that she and I are very similar, and kept claiming that we were close, but I really donât feel similar or close to her at all. So sorry about the loss of your grandmother. And to add to that the falling out with the past Nanny who showed her ugly side. And your poor little sick kidsÃ¢ÂÂ¦ I hope they get well soon, and you all get some much needed rest.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ask - WOAH!!! That's AMAZING!! Congrats on the huge number!! I hope this is the only IVF you ever have to go through and your little one (or two, or three!!) are all in the bunch. Good luck on the testing! wahooooo for you! :wohoo:

rain - I'm so sorry for the loss of your grandmother but I agree with you - what a long, wonderful (hopefully!) life. And your nanny - that's baloney. I hate when you feel you get close to someone and then they pull something like that. Do you have a new nanny now?

wicky - love the pic!! man, I can hardly believe any of us were ever that small! I was saying the other day at my scan that it's funny ours don't fit into one pic anymore - we have to scan the whole belly to get the full picture. I can't wait to watch your little one grow!! 

miki - very interesting about your mom's behavior with you and other members of your family! AND saying that you're close! Wow, she must really wish that you two were closer but just doesn't understand how to make that happen. And it must drive her right up a wall that you 'do you' and go your own way, rather than her way. How have you been feeling?

afm - V Day today! Glad to have this milestone under my belt, but babies - stay put at least another 10 weeks please!! We did go out last week and purchased a new recliner, that'll be delivered on Wed. Went to NYC this weekend with my friend and the train rides there and back were very uncomfortable. Not only my back now but right below my right rib KILLS, like a bad bruise or tear or something, but only in certain positions. I don't know what's going on and I'm assuming no one can look into it b/c I can't have x-rays or whatnot, so I'll just deal with it. If it gets worse, I may ask about it.


----------



## Rainshiny

Thanks for the sympathies for my grandmother. 

The littles slept all night the last two nights!!! And I got naps over the weekend so I feel much more like myself. Its always the first night of a cold that they are like mommas, wtf is happening to me?? Then they remember how to sleep w a stufy nose and they are fine. Yes, we have a new nanny until daycare starts in November.

Miki- thanks. Wow your mom is a piece of work! Sounds like u r doing great compartmentalizing her nonsense. Is she sort of borderline do u think? Its so hard when people are so ill that you cant really communicate with them... just protect yourself as best you can :(

Wish- glad u had a good trip! Im sorry its hard to travel. I couldnt go far after 5 or 6 mo. Do u have an advice line? You (and all those who are preggers) have free reign to be high maintenance right now, and ask away. Any little thing. 
You know, I used to lie quietly and try to talk to my twins in utero. I would ask them if they were ok and cosy. They always said yes. That helped get me through. Happy V day and heres to many more weeks cosy and comfy!

Welcome Journey, I hope u get your thb soon.

And Happy Birthday, &#127874; &#127880;Ask!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh yes, Happy Birthday, Ask!! :cake:

rainy - <3 I love how you talked to them! And congrats on the littles sleeping through the night! WAHOO! I've chatted with the boys a few times haha. Yes, I can call whenever. I actually did just call b/c googling 'right side rib pain' brought up some lovely things that it could be. However, looks like my OB office is closed today for the holiday! I don't really feel it if I sit straight up. I'm sure it's nothing but now I want to have it checked out, or at least talk about it. Could be gallstones, bruised liver from being squished by the uterus/diaphragm/baby's head or HELLP (I have yet to look up what this is...) or just general discomfort. Blah.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Helloooooo! 
I can't believe this thread is still going over 2 years later!! &#129315;&#129315; I have been reading and reading... does anyone remember me? I see some familiar names... Terri, Vonn, TTC74.... 

I'm here again... in the "wonderful" world of TTC..... ready for baby #3... I think.. lol

I will update after I hear from everyone! Excited to be back &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Wish2BMom

Carib! I was thinking about you through the storms! I'm glad you're ok! Where are you now? Welcome back!!
Baby #3?! CRAZY!! I love your bio hahaha :haha:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hey Wish! &#128522;&#128522; you have twins on board??? 

Oh those hurricanes.. honestly... They just about totally destroyed the USVI. It's just terrible :( we are in Australia at the moment but my husband was there. Our apartment was damaged but he was okay. A bit of flooding throughout. So many friends lost their homes though. 80% of the island is destroyed.. its just an absolute mess and of course most media places were too busy worried about Florida to realise Americans are also in the "US" Virgin Islands.. so they feel very overlooked. 

Yes baby #3! Crazy I know... But I would like a closer aged sibling for my toddler and a 17 yr old doesn't cut it. Especially one with a car and a job! She's never around! And hates babysitting... so... there goes that brilliant idea I had. 

Once (If??) we have another baby I will be moving to Tampa, Florida! I went for my US visa interview 2 weeks ago in Sydney so that should come through in the next few weeks. Exciting stuff! Hubby got out of the VI via private plane to Puerto Rico before Hurricane Maria destroyed that island, and was able to get out and down to Australia to make the interview as well. It was a very stressful week! I didn't hear from him for almost 2 days.... I tell you..... not pleasant. He just left here to go back on Monday :( 
Thank you for thinking of us xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

girl, it's TRUE! TWINS!! 

Oh I'm SO glad you guys are ok and DH was able to make it out of both places in time. Tampa! I used to live there back in the day!! Just for a short while - turned out to be TOO much fun for a 21-yr old ;)
HAHA sounds like thwarted plans with the 17 yr old, so I'd probably try for a sibling for your toddler too. How fun! Good luck with it all! I hope it happens quickly for you!


----------



## TTC74

Welcome back Carib!


----------



## Taurus8484

Welcome back Carib......


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi Caribbean!!


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Thanks for your thoughts. I notice her odd behavior much more than anyone else in the family because I look at people's actions and not their words. I think being in abusive relationships in the past has honed my skills in this respect. I used to think she wanted me to be close to her because she's my mother, but now I'm certain she has always thought of me as a "possession" or "trophy". I don't want to be that, I want to be my own person. And I want gummy to be brought up in a well-adjusted home, so I can't be too close to my mom. I'm feeling generally pretty great, thanks. How about you, I hope you're not worried about your rib anymore. I think it's probably a muscle pull or a baby's fault, and not anything to worry about. Try not to worry!

Rain- Hooray for more sleep! Hehe, your little ones sound so adorable, even with their poor little stuffy noses. Thanks for your validating words. I don't know why my mom is the way she is, but I definitely see narcissistic traits in her. I think it's sort of a mild form, so it's really hidden to the rest of the family. Once I realized that everything is about her, and I let go of having a close relationship with her, it's been pretty good. I worry more about my sister and her kids, since they live with her!

Hi Carribean, I joined after you were active, and it's nice that you are back and trying for baby #3! I'm sorry about the devastation to the island and the damage to your apartment. How scary about your DH, luckily he's ok.

AFM- I just got the shocking results from my 1 hour glucose test. 195! I passed easily when I took the test earlier in my pregnancy. This time, I was afraid that I'd fail, as I don't have much self control when it comes to my diet, but I didn't expect that high a number. I did have a sweet breakfast with cereal, but that was 3 hours before the test. I'm at work now, and I could barely keep it together when I found out about my results. I've been feeling positive and happy these days, and this is a severe blow. I think I'm going to be taking the 3 hour test, but I don't hold out much hope, given the high number I got for the 1 hour test :cry:


----------



## Ask4joy

Miki - I&#8217;ve struggled with my relationship with my mother pretty much my whole life, so I can relate. She suffers from major depression with features of bipolar disorder. She tends to be very negative and it can be emotionally exhausting. She has good intentions and I know she loves me very much but I often end up feeling so yucky after we talk. I&#8217;ve distanced myself over the years as a result which only makes it worse at times. She told both my brother and I to &#8220;f*#% off&#8221; a few months ago when we didn&#8217;t respond to her text within 24 hours. It&#8217;s tough. On a positive note she has been very supportive as I am going through IVF though she always says things like, &#8220;it&#8217;s not God&#8217;s time yet&#8221; or &#8220;hopefully it&#8217;s God&#8217;s will&#8221;...ok, so if I don&#8217;t get pregnant God doesn&#8217;t want me to be a mother? 

I&#8217;m sorry to hear about the glucose test...what does that mean going forward? Hoping you get better results next one.

Tomorrow I&#8217;ll find out how many embryos made it to biopsy and freeze...so nervous!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi everyone and happy hump day!

Welcome back, Caribbean! I joined after you were active, but read the thread all the way back, so I am excited to see you back. I was worried about you and the family with the hurricanes and am relieved everyone is safe. The devastation must be hard to witness and live through, though. :hugs:

Miki- I'm sorry about the glucose test results. I hope that the longer test isn't too bad and that you pass with flying colors. If not, though, I am sure your doctor will help you navigate this new situation. I'm here for support, having already gone off the charts with my blood sugar at 3w5d!!

Wish - I hope the rib pain is subsiding and turned out to be nothing. Pulled muscles can be really painful and in the rib area :nope:

Ask - FX for great results tomorrow. I hope tons of embies are nestled in the cooler for you!

Welcome, Journey. This is a great group. Very supportive and helpful. I hope you find what you need here.

AFM - I had my "8 week" scan today (I'm 7w4d) and everything looks good. Measuring 2 days behind but they kept the same due date and think everything is fine. The best part of the appointment was that the nurse took my blood sugar seriously, immediately took my log to an MD and got recommendations for me and a follow up just for the diabetes next week. So I have a plan to increase my insulin some, add BACK IN the carbs my PCP told me to eliminate (because in pregnancy, that's not healthy, apparently), and come back in a week to adjust the insulin again. They also clarified that I only need to call for urgent consult if I have several readings over 200 in a row, so I can relax a bit. I am just so relieved to have someone take this as seriously as I thought was needed! And they will actually do an extra scan at 22 weeks to look at the baby's heart (most likely congenital defect caused by high sugars), so we can address it if needed. I am over the moon about being able to eat some healthy carbs again, especially with morning sickness beginning to creep on... there is literally nothing carb-free that settles an upset stomach. :happydance:


----------



## mikihope

Ask- I&#8217;m so sorry about your struggles with your mom. I&#8217;m almost grateful that mine is so careful to keep up appearances. This means that she does back off a bit when I set boundaries, even though she tries hard to step over them in a sneaky and manipulative way. And she will leave me alone for a bit if I don&#8217;t jump to answer her calls/text. Maybe it&#8217;s because I started distancing myself from her years ago, and she&#8217;s now used to it. Plus she has an extremely full social life. I hope that you find a way to have a less stressful relationship with your mom, I know how it is to feel yucky after talking to her, I do after talking to my mom too. Sorry about your mom's remarks about your IVF success, it is hurtful even if she doesn&#8217;t realize it. Good luck for tomorrow... I hope you get a great number of embryos!

Wicky- I&#8217;m so happy that your scan went great! That&#8217;s wonderful that they are taking your blood sugar seriously, and that they have a plan to monitor things. Thanks for your support, I hope I pass the next test too.

Even though I haven&#8217;t been the best at keeping carbs and sugar out of my diet, I have been trying hard to eat well. It was such a blow to see such bad results for the glucose test, I felt that I had let poor little gummy down. I dunno, maybe it&#8217;s my age. I just turned 46 and now I feel like I&#8217;m a million years old. I was so down at work, I constantly felt like breaking down in tears. Luckily DH was so understanding. He kept up a stream of texts with things that I needed to hear, like how I was a good mommy to gummy, and comforting things on gestational diabetes that he read about (i.e. it&#8217;s not so bad if I do end up having it). The OB&#8217;s reaction to my results was also comforting, she told me they were a little high and that she wanted to test further to see if I had GD. She also said that it was common in women over 40, and it was likely that I would pass the test this time. And if not, they had a lot of options to help me have a healthy pregnancy. I feel much better, but I still feel sad somehow. Anyway, DH bought a bunch of healthy foods today and we&#8217;re going to try to eat even healthier from now on. He cooked a tasty yet healthy meal for dinner tonight, so that was a nice start!


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - first off, I'm loving that your baby is the size of Gizmo right now!! <3 secondly, I'm so sorry about the first GD test! I think it's kinda hard to pass the first one anyway and lots of women have to take the 3 hr one. But still a blow. I've asked numerous times if I needed to curb my diet and they've said no, so I have no idea what I'm in for. And you're 46?! man you are looking GOOD, lady!! :)
I believe that with the changes you're making now, you'll pass the 3 hr one no problem. And even if you don't, I've had a few friends that had GD (one with each of her 3 girls) and all of the babies turned out absolutely healthy and gorgeous!

I'm so sorry to read all about the Mom issues. :sad: I'll count my blessings and give my Mom an extra big hug next week when they come up. I truly feel that you all will be that much better of a mother because of the ways you've been treated. You know how much it hurts to be treated like that. Hugs to you both :hugs:

wicky - awesome scan results!!! And so glad to hear that they are taking your blood sugar seriously as well!! 'bout time! :)

ask - good luck today!! I hope you have a ton to freeze! Do you go right into a transfer cycle after this? Report back ASAP!!

carib - so where are you in your cycle/trying? are you tracking anything?

afm - thank you for the thoughts on my ribs - I did call and they said that it sounded musculoskeletal, so to take Tylenol and see if that helps. It's not really accompanied with swelling (though my feet HAVE been swollen this week but I think from walking so much in NYC, and they finally went down this morning) or headaches, so didn't seem like anything serious to worry about. I haven't yet taken Tylenol b/c it hurts at work and my Tylenol is at home, so I'm just trying to sit right. I think it's part baby B too - he must be leaning on that muscle or something.

miki - did you say if you guys have settled on a name yet? I think we MIGHT have agreed on one name. It's one that I love, but the biggest issue is that we have a friend named that. However, we only see this friend maybe 1-2x a year. So I think it's fine and I love the name, so I think I'll win this battle. :) No idea for the 2nd name though!


----------



## TTC74

Miki - I failed the one hour test significantly. Then, on the three hour test, my one hour draw was still high. I passed the other three draws, though. So, I was good to go. Try not to worry too much about it until you get the three hour results back.


----------



## Ask4joy

Update: 16 of our 22 fertilized embryos made it to blasts and were biopsied and frozen today! Feeling very grateful!


----------



## terripeachy

Can't talk long. My four year anniversary was yesterday. Wow!! Seems longer than that but I'm happy we made it another year. We are having a staycation in Baltimore so I have to finish packing for the weekend. Looking forward to being a tourist. 

Wish-glad your ribs are ok and the swelling has gone down. Phew! I always say Terry is a nice name (boy or girl. Ha ha). No one ever believes me though. 

Ask-sorry about your mom issues. Mental illness is no joke! Read page one when I talk about my mil. I can't remember what I said, but she's cuckoo for cocoa puffs. 

Carib-welcome back!! It's always nice to see old friends. And by old I mean long time. Hee hee. I hope number three comes as easily as number two. 

Miki- I'm sure the next test will be fine but it is sad to hear that you have you take the three hour. I can't imagine. Do you know if gummy is a boy or girl? I can't remember. 

Vonn-yoohoo?

Have a great weekend everyone. I have to find some clothes to wear!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy anniversary, terri!!! I hope you guys have a blast in Baltimore this weekend. I know you live there but it's fun to explore your own backyard. We don't do it enough here. What are you going to do while in the big city? When we went a few years ago, we did Ft McHenry, the aquarium, walked around the port and there was a visiting catamaran from the US Navy, I think, that was giving tours. That was cool. And the Pats/Ravens game, of course! ;)
Thank you for the name option! That name now reminds me of Ray Donovan - one of his brothers is Terry. 

ask - AWESOME!!! Wow, that's so many!! Your baby is in there!! OMG! So what's next?? do you have to wait for the PGS results first or can you start your transfer cycle immediately?

ttc - how are you doing? gearing up for another O soon?

fun plans for the weekend (besides terri)? We don't have 'fun' plans, per se - cleaning and organizing the upstairs, including nursery, for when my family comes into town on Wed. My shower is next weekend so they will be in from Wed-Mon. Our vacuum broke last week so we have to go get a new one of those, we have to hang curtains in the nursery so we can set up a blow up mattress for my nieces in there, and then just get rid of donations and clear the way for baby stuff. I'm so ready to dive on in and get it taken care of.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I remember when I was last on, I had all day to luxuriously scroll through the site and respond and it was all nice and relaxed. These days I barely get to blink! So I'm sorry if I miss anyone or don't respond. 

On an unrelated note, I have a 2 yr old up for sale. Very cheap. Comes with own attitude! 

Thanks for the concern over the hurricanes. We were very lucky! I just feel so awful for the devastation to the VI and the rest of the Caribbean. It really hits you very hard when it personally affects you and your family/friends rather than seeing something on the news and thinking oh that would suck and then flicking over the channel. The stories from my friends about them holding their babies in bathtubs while the hurricanes literally ripped the roof off above them.. just unbearable to think about. What Irma didn't destroy, Maria came in and finished. Two Cat 5's in 14 days when people have lost everything.. words cannot describe it really. 

Wish - I am in my 2WW, I think?! Who knows when I am due. I have tried tracking the last 3 months but since I had weight loss surgery in February 2016, my cycle has been ridiculous. AF for 3 weeks a month, on and off. I didn't realise it was that bad until I started tracking it! So I am trying to go by the charts but when it's all over the place... who knows. Been cramping for 5 days now but not a witch in sight. We will see. I hope you are having a relatively good pregnancy with two!! 

:flower: :flower: :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow yeah - I cannot even imagine that devastation. how are your friends fairing now? 

I :rofl:'ed at your 2 yr old for sale! 

that's nuts about your cycles! how'd the surgery go? did it work? how much have you lost? Ok, well consider fingers firmly crossed that your cramping means good things!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

My friends are still in recovery mode. No electricity other than generators and they ration the supply of diesel to run them... they still have a curfew so the few hours they can get out, it's lining up at the grocery store for a couple of hours and hope they haven't run out of whatever they need! 

Weight loss surgery was very successful! Lost over 100 lbs (have gained 15 just through maintenance) so dipped a bit low and trying to find my balance. It isn't for the light hearted! Some people think it's a quick fix but they don't know what they're in for.

The crazy train has got me good and proper! Nausea, slightly sore boobs, the cramping and dull heavy ache... But still BFN! I just wanted a nice casual TTC journey but my body won't let me forget!

I wish it was easy to post photos on here from my phone... although my 2 yr old is a little monster, she's a very cute little monster. Sometimes. When she is sleeping :rofl:


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Oh, hehe, I didn&#8217;t notice that gummy is the size of Gizmo! Thanks, it was quite a blow when I got the results, but I feel better about it now. I was feeling so guilty for not eating well enough for gummy, but looking back, I did try my best to eat right. I&#8217;ll just have to see what the 3h test says -- if I have GD or not. Don&#8217;t worry about the test, I&#8217;m sure it will be uneventful for you, it looks like you at least have your diet under control. Thanks so much for the kind words, I've been feeling so old since I embarked on the TTC journey. You look great too!
It&#8217;s great that you have a good relationship with your mother. Yes, give her a giant hug! I guess I can have a nice and civil time with my mom, even though it&#8217;s so superficial and filled with her manipulative words. She is a "controlling caregiver", so she actually can come across as very caring. When I was growing up, I had bad asthma, and she was always looking after me. I was very confused, because she would seem so close to me while taking care of me, yet she was emotionally unavailable. And she would throw me off and make me feel bad by saying things like, "You&#8217;re lucky that we haven&#8217;t disowned you"&#8364; This was because I preferred to daydream or read books rather than be forced to study. Anyway, when I feel guilty that I&#8217;m not closer to her, I have to remind myself of her hidden and not-so-charming side.

Ask- Wow, that&#8217;s a lot of frozen blasts! I&#8217;m so happy for you, your THB is in there! 

TTC- Thank you so much for sharing your experience with the glucose tests. I&#8217;m sorry you had to go through the 3 hour test too. You&#8217;re right, I&#8217;ll just see how I fare with the 3 hour test. I&#8217;m trying to come to terms with having GD, in case I do have it.

Terri- Happy anniversary! A staycation sound fabulous. I bet you&#8217;ll have such a good time! Yeah, the 3 hour test is such a drag. Oh, gummy is a boy. He&#8217;s very squirmy of late!

Carribean- I&#8217;m so sorry you and your family and friends are experiencing such loss and devastation from the hurricanes. Good luck in your TWW, I hope the cramps mean something good!

Oh yes, Vonn and MsR... how are you and your little ones faring?

AFM- Just trying to relax and not stress about the upcoming glucose test on Monday morning. The air quality here in the Bay Area has been atrocious for the past few days from the fires up north. I constantly smell burning in my home and in the building at work. I really hope that gummy is not affected by it.


----------



## TTC74

Pos OPK last night into this morning! Almost on to the TWW!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Wish & Miki! I&#8217;m back on birth control while we wait for the PGS results then they will start prepping me for my FET cycle! 

Miki - good luck with the test tomorrow! Whatever happens, your docs will support you and help you maintain a healthy pregnancy!

So last night I had a 27 year old little shit tell me that 35 is too old to have a baby and my ovaries are all dried up by now when he asked if I had kids and I said we&#8217;re working on it. I slapped him. Oops. I didn&#8217;t bother to inform him that I actually have 16 embabies. Sorry but not sorry. 

Terri - hope you had a nice staycation! Happy anniversary!

Carribean - welcome back to the joys of symptom spotting! Hoping they are good signs for you! Wouldn&#8217;t that be great!

TTC - happy bding! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Ask-that's awesome!! How did that randomly come up in conversation? Did you know him? 

Miki- hope things go well tomorrow. I'll be checking in for the update. 

Our vacation was pretty fun. We didn't have that much time to do too much but we are at a few great restaurants that we hadn't gone to and we did a heritage walking tour. As much as I loved this city there is a lot of history that I didn't know about so that was cool. We picked up Funyun (or dog) from the boarders and all of us are completely exhausted. I need another day off!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Terri - long story short, we were at my husband&#8217;s high school reunion and a bunch of us decided to go to the bar afterwards and someone invited the bartenders from the reunion reception to come out with us. He was one of them. He was sitting at the table next to me and I joked that we were the youngins in the group (it was my husband&#8217;s 30th reunion). He asked if my husband and I had any kids and I said I have 2 step-sons but we are working on more! At which point he proceeded to tell me I was too old which obviously is ridiculous but I had a few drinks in me at that point and let him have it. My husband was chatting with someone else and didn&#8217;t hear the conversation or he may have punched him himself! I&#8217;m sure he has alll the luck with the ladies...not.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ask - that's the best story I've heard in awhile! Good for you!! Stand up for us!! WTF does HE know?? haha I'll chuckle about that all day long. 

terri - glad you had a good weekend filled with yummy foods! Anymore bike trips coming up or are you done with that for the year?

carib - ohhh I want to see pics of the monster! I can't figure out how to upload pics from my phone either. Hence no bump pics. That's just crazy how your friends have to live right now but I'm glad they are well. The Cheeto just amazes me - glad he was able to meet with the 'President' of the USVI. :dohh:

miki - good luck today!! I actually haven't been doing an awesome job with my diet (I've read others on BnB that are killing it) - I let myself have cravings when I want them - 2 Oreos after lunch yesterday and ice cream before bed last night, for instance. I've still only gained about 26lbs and being 25 weeks today, that's still only averaging almost a pound a week. So THAT'S good, but it's not like I'm watching carbs or eating tons and tons of fruits and veggies. I think my metabolism has just skyrocketed. We'll see what happens. How much have you gained, if you don't mind me asking?

vonn/mrsripple - how are things going?? we miss you!

I did see that rawr is still expecting - saw her on another thread. 

wicky - how are you doing? feeling good?

afm - so 25 weeks today! And this week should fly - family in town Wed night, I'm off Thurs and Fri, shower is Sat (more family in town overnight that night), we are hosting everyone after the shower and the following morning. Then my family flies out on Monday. Quick path to 26 weeks! HA! Tonight I'm going to a wine glass painting thing at a local paint bar. Should be really fun. Prepping the glasses that I can use in approximately 12 weeks! ;) :wine:
physically I'm doing ok - had a good day on Saturday so busted butt and cleaned the house, ran errands with DH (groceries, Lowe's) but I think I paid for it yesterday b/c my lower back felt like it seized up. So I just relaxed mostly yesterday, but just needed extra back support and such.


----------



## mikihope

I just saw my glucose test result for the 2 hour mark, and it is horrendously high. My fasting level was normal, so I was initially hoping that I just had a mild form of GD. But no, my 2 hour reading was so bad that my diet will have to be severely restricted and I will have to do glucose monitoring. I am beside myself right now :cry: I am otherwise healthy, and I didn't gain a huge amount of weight. Wish, you were asking how much I gained so far... I've gained about 13 pounds. 

Sorry for my downer post, and not being able to be upbeat and supportive to you all. I'm just so blindsided by the results. I hope to feel better soon and see the positive side of having GD.


----------



## terripeachy

It's ok Miki. A lot of women have to do monitoring prior to having their baby. You're not alone and if that's what it takes to have a healthy baby, so be it. I don't want to say 'at least you're having a baby' but you have to look at the bright side of things. We are fortunate to have testing and to find it now so that things can go right as a result. I love to eat whatever I want and I would be sad too, but if I had to do monitoring for only ten weeks, I'd be overjoyed. I'm not trying to make you feel bad but turn that frown upside down, chica. It will be fine. Power through. Hugs.


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw miki - that does stink b/c, I'm sure being a scientist, it just doesn't make sense. Your BMI sounds fine, you look healthy, you're eating ok. I think some women are just prone to it. Don't beat yourself up, it could be nothing that you did. Not like you're in a closet every night chowing down on some Snickers bars (...are you??). Like Terri said - just means extra monitoring and following a list of things to eat for the next 10 weeks. I know you got this - just a blip in the whole picture! And of COURSE you know DH will be right there with you following the same diet! He seems good like that! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Sorry Miki.


----------



## Ask4joy

I&#8217;m sorry Miki. My mom and SIL have type 1 diabetes (mom had late onset at age 25 after having both her babies but SIL had onset as a child which is the norm with type 1 and both her babies were healthy through both her pregnancies and still are). Yes you will have to be strict with your diet and monitor everything you eat but it will be ok! :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

1 DPO for me (presumably). 

Also, I kind of have a deal going with my husband where I run all purchases by him before I click buy - not for approval but just so we can chat about it since I've been on a bit of a spending spree lately. I ran a purchase by him today that included a bunch of my favorite cheapie tests and he said I should place the order without hesitating! Of course, that's probably to keep me from ordering FRERs. What he doesn't know is that I have 11 of them under my cabinet! What he doesn't know doesn't hurt him. ;)


----------



## mikihope

Thank you all so much for your support, I really appreciate the care and concern from this wonderful group :hugs:
I have been having many emotions running through my head since I found out that I spectacularly failed all but the fasting blood draw. But most of all, I feel like I have let gummy down. I was so positive, thinking that gummy was happy and healthy in there. Now Iâm not sure how heâs faring. I hope heâs doing well.

Terri- Youâre right, a fair number of women do have to go through monitoring prior to having their baby. And I do have to look at the bright side, that I have a baby that is growing and active in my belly. I feel sad that I have subjected him to my GD, but I have read that itâs not really something I did that caused it. True, itâs only 10 weeks. And itâs eating healthy, so thatâs not actually a bad thing! I might learn a few things...

Wish- You hit the nail on the head, it almost doesnât make sense. I feel like my body let me down, and now gummy has to suffer for it. I havenât really succumbed to bad cravings, I tried so hard to eat properly, and I exercise. I still manage to run a mile on a trail near my home a couple of times a week, so Iâm not terribly unfit (although I feel like I am!). But then... I read that GD is not caused by bad eating and stuff that I did/didnât do. My body just has reacted this way to the pregnancy hormones. I just hope I can keep it in check, as I already exercise and I have restricted my diet to the best of my ability. Hopefully I can dig deep to ensure that gummy is happy and healthy.
And yes, you guessed it, DH has been ensuring me that he will be eating the same diet and following me on this journey. Heâs already bought a diabetic cookbook from the maternity store at the hospital, so heâll be trying out those recipes! 
Take care of your back and enjoy your fun week!

Thanks, TTC! How great that your husband was so supportive of your cheapie test order. I hope you're successful this time!

Ask- Thanks for sharing about your mom and SIL. It is heartening to hear that your SILâs babies were healthy throughout her pregnancies and beyond.


----------



## Wish2BMom

sounds like you and DH are taking the bull by the horns, miki! I wouldn't expect anything less from the Dynamic Duo! :) And yes, baby gummy will be FINE. Like I said before, i think - I have a friend that had it with each of her 3 girls and they are absolutely healthy and thriving. There's no 'difference' or lasting result in them from other kids, if that makes sense. One's active in sports, they are all in dance, the youngest one may be part pirate...jury's still out on that one...:haha:

and I'm simply amazed that you're still running! I enjoy but have a hard time walking at a fast clip and I pay for it the next day or two later (see NYC trip!). But it does make me feel good. 

ttc - that's good that DH doesn't balk at your stock! :)

ask - how long are you on BCP for now? when do you expect your PGS results?

wicky - how are you doing?

my family comes in tonight!! I hope it all goes well. My sister can be a bit of a wildcard. It'll be mayhem for sure, esp with my nieces in tow, but I'll enjoy it. DH is DREADING it. But the weekend will include his family as well, so that'll be a bit of a buffer, and then my family leaves on Monday. So he *should* have minimal time with them. I have tomorrow and Friday off so I most likely won't be back on until next Mon.


----------



## Wicky78

Hi everyone!

Sorry I've been so quiet lately. I have just been exhausted all the time and can't seem to muster the energy to do anything other than what I absolutely have to do. But I have been able to read and keep up here and there, so I'm all caught up with the thread now. 

Wish - I hope your family time goes well and you don't get completely overwhelmed. Sounds like chaos, but hopefully FUN chaos :haha:

Miki - Your talk of feeling like you're letting gummy down is so familiar to me. I felt the same way when I couldn't control my blood sugar through diet anymore. I was so upset that I might be harming my baby, but had no control over the process at that point. After lots of talking with my OB providers, I feel much better that the chances of having harmed the baby are pretty low, given the blood sugar levels I had versus what some untreated diabetics can have. Also, since the heart is the most likely place for a defect when someone has diabetes during the first 8 weeks of pregnancy, they offer an extra scan at 22 weeks just to look at the heart, so we'll know what's going on. Now that they are really amping up the insulin and letting me eat like a normal person again, I feel SOOOO much better and much less like I'm hurting my baby. I hope that once you get into the routine of testing sugars and carb counting, you'll feel better, too. I also find that it's not as hard to do as I feared, even the 4 shots a day plus 4 finger sticks a day aren't that bad. I just keep reminding myself that it's all for a good cause :hugs:

TTC - good luck in the TWW! Glad your DH agreed to the IC purchase :happydance:

Ask - I am so excited for you with all those embies!!! I can't wait to hear the next update. Also, you go, girl, standing up to that jerk who said 35 is too old to have a baby! :growlmad:

Caribbean - I hope the TWW has improved and you're not too crazy. It's so hard not to be, though, when we want something so badly! At least having a 2 yr old can help distract you from all the symptom spotting... maybe?

Terri - your staycation with DH sounds like fun. DW and I were near Baltimore this weekend, as we drove from Frederick, MD to Solomons Island, MD. I should have waved as we went by! I hope you are feeling nice and rested after time with your DH.

AFM - I'm hanging in there. Yesterday I had some nausea bad enough that I delayed going into work so I could just let everything settle after breakfast. Still felt queasy all day, but today I am ok. Saw a PA at the OB office and she upped my insulin and added in mealtime insulin. Then we got a quick surprise ultrasound because she needed to document the fetal heart rate, but because it's so early, they can't use doppler yet. Baby looked fine (or what we could make out, at least!). I see the OB for my first real appointment on Monday and I'm looking forward to it. Other than that, I'm just trying to rest as much as possible and waiting for the exhaustion to pass. :sleep:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ohhh wicky!! the heartbeat!! so, so cool - I can't believe you're almost 9 weeks already! So happy for you that everything is looking good. Enjoy alllll the sleeps!


----------



## Ask4joy

Hey ladies - I&#8217;ll catch up and read in a bit but wanted to share our update: we have 5 PGS normal embryos (11 abnormal). I&#8217;m very happy with 5!


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Ask! 

AFM - just dredging through the TWW with a cold.


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats Ask!!
I'm so happy for you. Are you transferring one the first time?


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks TTC and Terri! Pretty sure the plan is to transfer 1...my clinic really pushes for 1, especially with PGS tested embryos. I&#8217;m thinking start with 1 and if it doesn&#8217;t take maybe try 2 the next time. I do want to know my clinic&#8217;s stats before making the final decision though.

Wicky - sorry you have been feeling sick! Very exciting you got to see baby&#8217;s heartbeat! I can&#8217;t wait for that day! 

Good luck with your family Wish!!


----------



## Rainshiny

Ask- thats a great result!! 5 embies. When is the transfer? Youre so young Im sure 1 is a good bet. So happy for you!

Wicky- did u try the tricks like sucking on candy etc? I loved the pressure point bracelets. Glad u got to see the heartbeat again!!

Wish- have fun this weekend!! Im sure youll get a ton of loot!! Yes, you do need that much stuff, lol. And definitely go for a wipes warmer. Saves some serious wailing in the middle of a winter night. :) 

Ttc- hope u feel better!!

Miki- r u feeling better about dealing with GD? I think Caribbean had it. Youll be fine, hon. Theres so much in pregnancy that you dont have much control over. Dont focus on the word fail. You got a positive test result. Hope u r feeling better about the whole thing.

Afm- we are going to tackle potty training, goddess willing!! Wish us luck cause Im scrrrrd!


----------



## TTC74

Rain - I didn't find potty training that horrible. I actually switched the kids to padded panties with a plastic liner over them. Because it makes them "feel" wet when they have an accident, they trained very quickly.


----------



## mikihope

Ask- What wonderful news! I canât wait for your transfer!

TTC- Get well soon!

Wish- I hope youâre having a blast with your and DHâs families! Haha, thanks for the vote of confidence for us (Dynamic Duo, indeed!) Itâs nice to hear that your friendâs kids are all doing so well. I hope gummy is doing ok... I am starting to feel better about the GD diagnosis, and Iâm ready to keep my glucose levels under control for his health. 
Iâm really barely running, itâs just a mile a couple times a week, and I donât find it easy! Youâre pregnant with twins, so itâs different for you. Walking fast is challenging enough for me most days!

Wicky- Iâm so sorry you had such a scare in the beginning with your blood sugar. It really is great that your baby is doing well, and you got to see the heartbeat! Youâre doing all you can for your little one, youâre a wonderful mommy :hugs: Iâll be doing the finger sticks starting next week, but they already have me walking 10 minutes after meals. I did my first walk during lunch at work, and I was very happy to do it for gummy!

Rain- Good luck with the potty training! Thank you for the encouraging words, and for reminding me not to focus on the word 'failâ. I am feeling better about having GD. It was a big shock at first, and I felt like a failure. But now Iâm embracing this as part of the journey. I can make sure that gummy is happy and healthy, and there are people to help me along the way.


----------



## TTC74

6 DPO with temp above 98.4 today. I haven't seen a bbt that high in forever! Fx!


----------



## JLObytheBeach

Hey! 37 here and on month 7 of trying. Went I the Dr. For some testing and currently 9 DPO. Waiting to test since my cycles were short this summer (24-26) and last month was 30...so just patiently waiting.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck to both TTC and JLo!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

my shower went so well this weekend - everyone was so generous. I was overwhelmed a little at a couple points and almost cried. I just never thought I'd get to have one. It was so wonderful - I know these boys will be so loved. <3 <3


----------



## JLObytheBeach

wish2bmom - awww that's so awesome!! I am so happy for you!! :)


----------



## TTC74

Wish - that's so great. I'm so thrilled that you finally got your baby shower! 

AFM - 2 high temps in a row! This is totally new for me since I usually have "high" temps in the 97.9-98 range.


----------



## Ask4joy

Good luck TTC and JLo! 

Wish - that is so lovely that your shower was so special for you. You deserve all that happiness!

Just found out our embryo transfer date is December 4th. I&#8217;m so nervous!


----------



## JLObytheBeach

Ask- that's exciting the date has been set! 



Ask4joy said:


> Good luck TTC and JLo!
> 
> Wish - that is so lovely that your shower was so special for you. You deserve all that happiness!
> 
> Just found out our embryo transfer date is December 4th. Im so nervous!


----------



## TTC74

:happydance::happydance::happydance: ASK! I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## Wicky78

Ask - that's awesome! I can't imagine how excited you must be... and how hard it will be to wait. I hope this is IT and you get your BFP! :flower:

TTC - your temps look promising. FX for you!

I'm getting ready to go to my initial OB appointment. I had the intake a couple of weeks ago and this is the first "real" appointment. I am not sure what to expect - I've just heard it's a long one. I'm sure we'll be doing some more insulin adjusting... I'm excited and nervous LOL

More later!


----------



## JLObytheBeach

I'm out for this month, basal temp took a nosedive this morning. Waiting to hear on progesterone levels and next step is an egg count. :/


----------



## Wish2BMom

could be implantation, JLo! wait it out! keep us posted!

ttc - your temps were looking awesome. Anything out of the norm happen last night? When will you test?

ask - that's GREAT!!! That's not long at all!! I love when things get set in stone like that. 

wicky - good luck at the first OB! It's not bad at all, they kinda just go through what the rest of your pregnancy will look like, review all meds you're taking, etc. Mine was actually kinda quick. We didn't have many questions at that time so I think it was less than an hour. AND I was able to get a scan (they were nice enough to fit me in that day b/c I had waited from week 7 to week 9 and was so nervous b/c of my history). 

well my hormones are kicking into high gear! I have much less patience with things now and also was crying early this morning b/c I miss our cat we lost in June, and then my thoughts moved to my shower again. Oy!

Anyone doing anything for Halloween this weekend? We are going to a party for the first time in forever. I'm dressing up as a pregnant unicorn with 2 horns popping out of my belly (and all bloody around the openings - yanno, b/c it's Halloween so you have to be a little gross! I got the idea online, you can probably google it) and DH is going as Erlich from Silicon Valley. Rando as hell but those who get it should find it funny.


----------



## TTC74

I'm sick. :(. I would think that would raise my bbt but what do I know. I've been testing. Nothing so far.


----------



## JLObytheBeach

Wish - Hehe you sound like my DH he said until AF comes you don't know! It is 11 DPO, could be implant but would be a late one. Just gotta wait and see.

TTC - your dip could be an implant dip I would think you are right around the right DPO I think.

How do I add a pic in? I use Ovia and have an image of my temps


----------



## JLObytheBeach

Wish - I love the costume!! You are going to have to share pics! We are just handing out candy, next yr DH ants to turn the backyard into a haunted path for people to walk thru.


----------



## TTC74

Anyone see anything? Inverted, there is a line.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8582.JPG
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 14









IMG_8584.PNG
File size: 91.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Wish2BMom

ttc - I'm sorry, I don't see anything just yet. FX'ed!!!

haha thanks - I'll see if I can share pics. I'm still a little nervous to upload them to this computer (my work one) and haven't figured out if there is a way to add them straight from my phone yet. Oddly enough, we don't have a home laptop! How weird are we??


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Im so happy that you had a wonderful shower! How Your Halloween costume sounds great but scary

Welcome, JLo! And good luck to you and TTC!

Ask- How exciting, transfer day will be here before you know it! I hope you get your BFP then.

Wicky- I hope you had a good experience at your first OB appointment. Did they adjust your insulin? I have my appointments with the nurse (to teach me how to use the monitor) and the dietician on Friday. Im so nervous! 

Went to watch Blade Runner on Saturday, and gummy squirmed like crazy for most of the movie! I was very pleased that I made it through the (very long) movie without needing a bathroom break. Little victories!


----------



## TTC74

That's a huge victory Miki! I went to see a movie when I was 7 months pregnant and couldn't make it to the end of the movie. Hats off!


----------



## TTC74

I don't know if bnb will eat my line, but I swear it's there. Send me all your good vibes for a sticky bean!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8595.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 10


----------



## terripeachy

Wish 2-glad the shower was great and I think it's awesome that you're getting so emotional. So cute!!

Jlo-welcome!! Hopefully the dip isn't AF on her way. Time will tell. 

Ttc-i never see anything so I'm not going to comment. 

Wicky-so where's the update? Hee hee. I hope everything went well today and you don't have much to report other than your baby is doing well. 

Ask-yay for a transfer date. I'm still so excited for you. December is not that far away and knowing you'll be pregnant soon is super exciting. 

Hubs and I are going to a roaring 20s costume party this Friday. I've ordered multiple pairs of shoes and multiple dreses. I want to look cute in my flapper dress and knowing most things don't fit properly I had to go above and beyond. I got this really cute cigarette girl style hat with a feather on it to go on my bald head. I was going to wear my wedding fascinator but it's off white and my costume is going to be black with some other accent color and cream won't match. My laptop hard drive crashed at the fantasy football party a while back so I no longer have a home computer either but I'll still try to share pics using desktop mode from my phone. I haven't dressed up for Halloween in ages so this will be fun. The party is a retirement party for one of our city's football players. Maybe I can get a new client or just do some free body shots. I'll take either one.:rofl:

Hasta mañana chicas.


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - that party sounds so fun!! You're going to look awesome, I can't wait to see pictures! ours is just a regular costume party, no theme, but it should be a good time. And it's only until 11:30! I should be able to maybe even stay awake the whole time! :haha: We have a concert this Friday, the night before, too, so hopefully I can get a good sleep in between. Seeing Fallout Boy in Boston. Umm Jaden Smith is opening?? :saywhat:

miki - definite hooray for small wins! how was the movie?

wicky - updates please!!

ttc - I'm sorry, still don't see anything but I'm like terri - I never do unless it's painfully obvious. Good vibes sent!

caribb - where'd you go? what's your status?

afm - not much going on here. It's raining like an SOB here and I forgot an umbrella today (or thought there was one in my car and was mistaken) so that was a fun walk in from the parking lot. Oh well. I'm also getting a bit swollen in the ankles/lower legs and sometimes my hands. I'm trying to keep my feet up at work but obviously I can't throw them high enough over my heart while I'm at my cube! 

oh wait, there is something! We finally landed on names!!! :wohoo: my heart is full, I can refer to them as their names now, at least in my head. We aren't sharing until they are born. I know I'm going to crack a little. I'll have to tell the grocery store clerk or someone random just to be able to say it out loud! :haha:


----------



## Ask4joy

TTC - not seeing anything on here but I know when they are faint sometimes they don&#8217;t show up well in a photo. Those faint lines were the bane of my existence the last year and a half. FX for you that it keeps getting darker!!

Wish - what a funny and creative costume! Looks like I won&#8217;t be pregnant next Halloween if this transfer works (due date would be mid-late August 2018) but I will have to keep it in mind for the future! We don&#8217;t have any party plans but did decorate the house a bit...we have a 100+ year old Victorian and made it very creepy looking with a black light on the porch, hanging skeletons and spiderwebs, some gravestones in the yard and a flickering candle up in the attic window. I do love Halloween!

JLo - sorry you are feeling out. Hopefully things will move quickly once you see your doctor and start on a plan! 

Miki - good luck with the appointments! I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;s all overwhelming but you seem like a very responsible and intelligent person and will do great! Like I said, my SIL kept her blood sugar on lock down during her pregnancies (she&#8217;s actually a doctor herself) and all went well! 

Terri - the party and your costume sound great! I dressed as a flapper girl several years ago. What will your husband wear? Post pics if you can!

DH and I had a lovely weekend in a cabin in the mountains in WV. Hot tub, champagne, delicious food, beautiful scenery. Everything was perfect! And was much needed! We have been really re-connecting and feeling in love again lately after dealing with a lot of stress over the last year and it&#8217;s so good to feel happy again!


----------



## terripeachy

Ask-i didn't realize that you know the gender of your embies. Do you know which one you'll transfer? I think that's a first for this board. That makes things even more exciting. Your house does sound creepy. I don't like to be scared so I'm not big on Halloween but I love seeing kids' costumes. My hubs is going to be a gangster. Who isn't when it comes to 20s costumes for men? He's wearing generic black and white pants, black shirt, white suspenders and a white tie with a hat. I am really excited and I hope others don't dress up so we look cool and fun. Hee hee. Nah, I hope everyone dresses up. Just waiting for my costumes. My shoes actually fit, which is amazing. They are suede Mary Jane's with a heel. I love them!!

Wish2- sorry about your rainy walk yesterday and congrats on picking names. I already know one name and you're welcome (ha ha). Let us know who you tell and make it a fun story. How is your dog doing? Does she know you're pregnant? I think your dog is a girl. I can't remember. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, I really can't wait to see pics of you!! I'll share some of me and hubs too. 

ask - I didn't realize that either! SO cool and definitely a first!

I got so much done yesterday - signed up for all classes we need in Nov and ordered my pump. Phew! And also scheduled a chimney sweep and septic pump! :haha:

Sophie is fine with me - not sure how much she understands but she's still working on her own progression, which is going great. She's super sweet and even greets me at the door when I get home now! No wagging tail or anything, but her just being closer to the door when I walk in and not running away is HUGE! I've told her I'm having 'puppies' and we'll have something in common. :haha: 
We have another dog (they are both my FIL's dogs, not specifically 'ours') who is a bit more psycho. He just wants to give allllll the loves but doesn't know how. And he was severely abused so he's awful with strangers. That made for an interesting weekend and some arguments between my FIL and DH. I think we'll board him for Thanksgiving, I can't take that stress.


----------



## TTC74

There really was a line. It was clear as day irl. It's not there anymore though. So, I'm thinking another CP. I have an appointment with my RE next Thursday to see about progesterone supplementation.


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed next round is the one, TTC!


----------



## Ask4joy

Sorry TTC :( I know those lines all too well and now after our PGS results and having 70% abnormal embryos make it to blasts, I see why I kept having CPs. Hope you get your sticky baby soon!

Yes it is crazy that we know the genders! We could have not found out but DH really wants a girl since he has 2 boys and therefore I really want one too (I always wanted at least 1 of each and I&#8217;m ok with a girl first). DH was very happy that we have 3 girls! :)

Terri - your shoes sound so cute! I&#8217;m seeing those everywhere lately - back in style! 

Wish - my dog has some anxiety issues too and it can be really stressful when strangers are around or even if I raise my voice at my husband. She is so anxious. It drives DH crazy - he is not a dog person but I&#8217;ve had her for 9 years. She is a rescue and I do wonder if she was abused. I feel bad for her! She can&#8217;t help it...but it can get annoying.


----------



## Wicky78

Hi, ladies!

Sorry for not updating you all sooner after my OB appointment Monday... it has been a crazy week. The appointment went fine and DW and I both loved the MD. We were there for almost 2 hours! It was great to get all our questions answered, plus the MD went over all of the things that they will monitor, and what the risks are that are associated with each thing. She also reassured me that my blood sugars aren't in the range that causes her concern for congenital defects... she said that levels in the 300s are what "make my blood pressure go up!" So mine hasn't been anywhere near that high EVER, so I'm feeling much more optimistic.

We also got to have another ultrasound because they still can't hear the fetal heartbeat with the doppler at this stage. This was a much better image for us, as it actually looked like a BABY and not a smudge or blob :haha: Unfortunately, it was on the crappy bedside machine, so no pictures for the happy mamas. I also have my 12-week scan scheduled for Nov 14, which feels like it's right around the corner, especially with these weekly impromptu scans at the OB (I go back on 11/3 for a follow up). 

I also told my closest co-worker today. I wanted to tell him before anyone else since he and I work directly together as a 2-person team. But I was really, really anxious about it. Of course, I was just making myself nuts because he was super supportive and is excited for me/us. I'm so relieved! I probably won't tell anyone else at work for another couple of weeks, though.

Ask, I'm so excited for you and your transfer! Your pre-baby-moon sounds lovely. I am glad you enjoyed it!

TTC - sorry for your news... on to the next cycle.

Welcome, JLo!

I'm still catching up on posts, so I know I missed several of you. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## mikihope

Haha, thanks, TTC! I know what you mean, it was a huge victory to me too! Plus the movie was almost 3 hours long. I think I lucked out big time and gummy wasnt resting on my bladder during the movie. Im sorry about the line, I hope that next cycle is your lucky one.

Terri- Your party sounds like fun! Im looking forward to your pics from the party, bet youll look really cute! 

Wish- About the movie, I loved it! The director stayed pretty true to the original feel of the movie. Ive been a Blade Runner fan since it first came out in the movie theatres. I was very into sci-fi as a kid, because of my dad. He had a giant collection of sci-fi books, which I started reading when I was 9. How great that youve decided on their names already! Sorry to hear about your swelling ankles/hands, I hope that keeping your feet up keeps the swelling at bay. HmmmIm now wondering if Im starting to have swelling in my legs too. Ive had such sore legs that I have trouble standing up to work in the lab. I think I need to sit with legs elevated, but its hard to do in the lab. 

Ask- Thanks so much for the vote of confidence! I will do my best for little gummy, and try to keep my sugar levels down. Im so happy that you had such a magical time with DH. How awesome that you can choose a girl embie for your transfer. Fx you only need one!

Wicky- Wow, another scan! Baby must have looked adorable! What a relief that your blood sugars have always been in a safe range. Im sure that youll continue keep your levels at a good level!

Wow, Im envious of all the fun things people are doing for Halloween! We used to dress up for Halloween parties, and for all sorts of other occasions. Our friends loved to have fun, and we hung out at least once a week. I do miss the crazy social life we had back in Singapore, but then maybe our new life is preparing us for gummys arrival. My belly seems to have grown so much bigger all of a sudden. Im so worried about my belly button popping out! I may have to remove my belly button ring soon. I got it over 20 years ago, so its not going to close up, but I somehow feel sentimental about having it in :shrug:


----------



## Wish2BMom

wicky - thank you for the update! great news you had such a good scan. I love when you can start to tell it's truly a BABY in there! I just looked at my 9w scan and swooned all over the place :) :cloud9: I'm just so happy for you and DW. That's awesome you have a coworker to confide in too!! I slipped a few times but those that I told didn't tell each other, so everything was cool. I think by the time I "could" tell, I had told most people individually. I'm terrible. :haha:

miki - Oh I bet you do miss Singapore! Sounds like you guys had a really fun life there. That's awesome! Perhaps you have some swelling, I wouldn't be surprised b/c it seems par for the course. But things are just achy too, I think. With the progesterone and relaxin causing muscles to soften and stretch, it's taking more of a toll to move around.

terri - have fun this weekend! I'll show you mine if you show us yours! :)

ask - your pup does sound like our Sophie a bit :) poor things. I'm absolutely baffled at how anyone can abuse an animal. Takes a certain kind of evil.

not much going on here - working from home today so I can put my feet up. DH is too and we're heading to a concert tonight - Fallout Boy. Hopefully it's good. It was one of those 'hmm - I bet they'd be a good concert' but we're not big fans of them or anything. Just seem to have good songs on the radio. Jaden Smith is opening for them...:saywhat: I didn't even know he was a recording artist. Perhaps we'll stay at the restaurant or bar a few mins longer and skip that part!


----------



## TTC74

Called my OB. Shes giving me progesterone to begin at the first whiff of a bfp.


----------



## Ask4joy

TTC - I&#8217;ve read that starting progesterone after a bfp can sometimes be too late...are you able to start it after ovulation? When I was going progesterone suppositories after my CPs my RE had me start 4 days after ovulation. Unfortunately I had another CP even on progesterone so it was an embryo quality issue for me. It did stop my premature spotting though!


----------



## TTC74

Ask4joy said:


> TTC - Ive read that starting progesterone after a bfp can sometimes be too late...are you able to start it after ovulation? When I was going progesterone suppositories after my CPs my RE had me start 4 days after ovulation. Unfortunately I had another CP even on progesterone so it was an embryo quality issue for me. It did stop my premature spotting though!

Ill probably start the progesterone around 4-6 DPO just to play it safe.


----------



## terripeachy

The party was really fun. I was dancing machine. I got mad at the main Ravens player because he was being a total jerk. He was supposed to come out and say some words of thanks and then the dance party was to begin. I told the DJ to start the dance party because he was taking too long to come out. People paid good money to dance and have fun and if the guy we were celebrating couldn't show his face, who needs him? The player finally came out at 10:10 (the party ended at 10) and of course everyone wanted their picture with him. I yelled out 'what about me?!' he said some words, as if to say I was rude, but then I just said 'well, can we get a picture?' he said ok. Ugh. I didn't really want a picture anyway but I was drinking and loud. Hee hee. Whatever. I tried uploading a picture of my outfit but I don't have the patience right now to wait for it. 

I spoke to another player when he was standing alone and just told him to keep up the good work. I'm really not starstruck. They are normal people but when everyone puts them on a pedestal, they get bad attitudes and I don't like that. Oh, and with my heels I was taller than both players I talked to. I'm only 5'6, so that was comical. I'll try to load a pic later.


----------



## mikihope

Wish- How was Fallout Boy (and Jaden Smith!)? Concerts are so much fun, I bet you enjoyed yourself! We used to go for concerts quite a bit in Singapore. Yeah, I miss the fun we had back there. I had circles of friends from playing basketball and cycling and triathlon. The main circle of friends I had all were regulars at a pub, and the owner became our friend too. We had so much silly fun together. After he closed the pub, we still hung out in each others houses, went to watch rugby and Formula 1, etc. But other than having family and friends there, I actually really couldnt stand being in Singapore! I couldnt stand the hot tropical weather, the mindset of people back home, the work culture, the idiotic drivers, etc. So really, the only thing I really miss is the social life, oh.. and the food. I love my life here in the Bay Area, and spending time walking outdoors.
I think youre right, I examined my ankles and I realized that I have less definition. I didnt notice the swelling until I read about yours! And I feel twinges around my pelvis when getting up or moving around sometimes. Moving around definitely is getting more challenging.

Terri- Im glad you had fun at the party, despite the jerky behaviour of the main Ravens player. Wow, how high were your heels?

TTC- I hope the progesterone does the trick!

Ask and Wish- My last doggie was a rescue, and she showed signs of neglect and abuse too She was such a sweetheart. Sigh, I can't understand how people can abuse animals either. Your pups are very lucky to have you in their lives!

I met the perinatal nurse and the nutritionist yesterday. I was relieved to hear that I could still eat carbs (only juice is a no-no), I just have to control the portions. AlthoughThat is really difficult as I am new to this, and it seems like a full time job at the moment! I have to get used to eating 6 smaller meals a day, and I also have to get used to doing the 4 finger pricks a day. I like that exercise is encouraged, but its tough for me to make sure to walk after meals. I will get a call from the perinatal office once a week, so that I can give them my readings for the week. Its really stressful for me right now to try to keep my readings down to acceptable levels. Im supposed to take readings 1 hour after the first bite. Sadly, I was 4 points over acceptable for lunch, 2 points over for dinner and exactly at the maximum acceptable for breakfast. Its such a tense moment before the reading pops up on the monitor! My fasting blood sugar was fine. I ate out for both lunch and dinner yesterday and didnt walk after, so its possible that Ill get better numbers from now on. I tried to be very careful about what I ate, but Im still learning! I already cut down and restricted so much for my pregnancy before my GD diagnosis, I wonder if Im going to succeed in keeping my blood sugar low enough to not need medication


----------



## terripeachy

Miki-i didn't think the heels were that high but I just looked online and it says 4 inches. Hee hee. They are Sofft brand Mary Janes. I believe the style is called Monique. They are super cute and they have this really nice padding inside so they didn't hurt my feet at all. I think I'm going to wear them to church tomorrow. 

Glad you met with your doctors and they are monitoring you frequently. It's ok if you're a little off with your readings. Like you said, your still learning. I bet by the time you figure it out gummy will be here! Yeah.


----------



## mikihope

Terri- Wow, 4 inch heels plus you were dancing away! The shoes do sound super cute. Still waiting for your pics... I don't/can't wear heels as I'm not used to them (how on earth do you dance with them on?), but I'm always envious of how nice heels look.

Thanks for your support, I'm learning indeed. I feel like I'm taking a crash course on super healthy eating, and I'm cramming for the exam. There's barely any time, gummy's almost here! I hope he's happy and healthy :cloud9:


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - so glad you had fun!! I get a little starstruck but when it comes to actually meeting the person, I treat them as a regular old person. Like I'd LOOOVE to meet Gronk and I'd be nervous but once I calmed down, I'd want to actually talk about football, his injuries or whatnot. And I can't stand the idea of an autograph - who cares about someone's signature! So glad you had such a great time - sounds like so much fun. And I believe the height difference! That would be like me meeting Edelman!! :rofl: I would TOWER over him!

miki - sounds like you are meeting the challenge of changing your habits with gusto - great job!! I'm sure you'll get the hang of it quickly enough. Gummy will be just fine. Speaking of 'gummy', I can't remember if you guys figured out a name yet? Not asking you to share, just wondering if you've covered that challenge yet? Your life in Singapore sounds like it was awesome. I do believe you though that your life now in the Bay area is probably just as awesome, but in a different way! :)

TTC - I was immediately wondering the same thing as Ask - whenever I've taken progesterone, granted it was for a fully medicated cycle so it was all 'fake', I started it right after trigger/"ovulation", b/c that's when the body is supposed to start creating it. 

How's everyone else doing?

We had a busy busy weekend again - concert on Friday. Fall Out Boy was great, we skipped Jaden Smith but got duped into a 2nd opener - "blackbear". Holy hell, I literally said 'I don't know what is happening right now...' - he was AWFUL. He looked like Beiber from afar, walked around, expected everyone to be freaking out over him, actually ASKED why so many people were still sitting down, used the F word far too frequently (for the crowd that had a ton of kids in it too), and at one point, got down on one knee to pose for a pic and had to tell the crowd on either side of the catwalk to throw their arms up for the pic and then said 'that was for my Instagram'. So basically had to fake a pic that looked like the crowd was into him. What a loser. His Dad must be high up in the biz and made FOB put him on the ticket or something. 
Our Halloween party on Saturday was fun, though - the costumes were so great to see. Everyone liked mine and I even met someone new who is giving us our 2nd crib!!! So we don't have to buy either one (I have a friend giving us hers too)!! SCORE! They don't match whatsoever but who cares - one is brown, the other is white. It might bother me a little b/c I like for things to be in order but oh well. Free is free. 
Then yesterday was just football day! :) And last night we had a storm with the force of a nor'easter (almost category 1 hurricane winds) and lost power. So I'm a bit out of sorts today - have to shower here at work, came in late b/c I wanted to work from home but then realized no power = no internet. Sheesh. 

no updates on babies but they are moving and shaking so much - I'm actually getting sore. Today marks the last week of my 2nd tri! CRAZY.

Sorry for the book!! hope everyone is well!


----------



## yushirley

Hello, I am new here. My DH (40) and I (37) are TTC for over 2 years, did 4 IUI all failed. I stopped going to the clinic since May this year, too depressed after my 4th failed IUI. 
My last period started on 9/22 and my cycle is usually 26 ~ 28 days, I usually O between CD11 ~ CD15. I was away for a week in early Oct so I didn't track my O with OPK this cycle. Now I am on CD39, no AF, 3 BFN. I checked my BBT yesterday and today both 98.0, but I haven't tracked my BBT since May so I don't think this means much.
I am very confused and frustrated, should I keep waiting until I get my AF or BFP?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi yu - welcome!

first off, I'm sorry about your challenges so far. This TTC stuff is not easy sometimes!! Keep your chin up, though - there are many, many additional ways you can get your rainbow baby!

secondly - I'd probably call a doctor to talk about the extra long cycle. They may give you another timeframe to wait until before coming in for tests but at least you can get the call in.


----------



## JLObytheBeach

Hey! So into November for me. The positive is 2 cycles in a row at 30 days. :)
I am having a FSH test tomorrow and sending DH for one as well. Has anyone ran into low counts for DH due to taking pre workout ? Curious...seen mixed info online.


----------



## JLObytheBeach

I would say maybe a quick call to the Dr. If your temps aren't dropping it seems AF is not yet on her way however 24-28 days past O..I'd just call and check. Maybe they can do a test or 2.



yushirley said:


> Hello, I am new here. My DH (40) and I (37) are TTC for over 2 years, did 4 IUI all failed. I stopped going to the clinic since May this year, too depressed after my 4th failed IUI.
> My last period started on 9/22 and my cycle is usually 26 ~ 28 days, I usually O between CD11 ~ CD15. I was away for a week in early Oct so I didn't track my O with OPK this cycle. Now I am on CD39, no AF, 3 BFN. I checked my BBT yesterday and today both 98.0, but I haven't tracked my BBT since May so I don't think this means much.
> I am very confused and frustrated, should I keep waiting until I get my AF or BFP?


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Oh no, do you have your power back yet? Too bad you couldnât work from home today. I knew youâd enjoy the concert! And that "blackbear"Â guy sounds super annoying. Wow, Iâm envious, a fun Halloween party and a free crib to boot! That was so awesome. Maybe you can paint the top half of the brown one white, and the top half of the white one brown :haha:
Yeah, my life in Singapore was really fun, but I am so much happier here on many levels. A big thing for me is being outdoors and in nature, so Iâm in my element here. Hehe, 'gummy' isnât a suitable name? Well, naming him is a work in progress. Weâve agreed on a couple of names, but we havenât committed to them yet.

JLo- I hope your FSH test and DHâs test go well tomorrow!

Welcome, Yu! Iâm sorry that youâve had a hard time with your past IUI attempts. I hope that you find success soon... maybe a BFP this cycle!

AFM- Iâve been up and down regarding my attempts to deal with my gestational diabetes, and sadly itâs been more down than up. I have had to eliminate so much food and drink (I now just drink water, or sparkling water to simulate soda). And for what I can eat, I have to figure out how much, so I am forever checking the portions and the amounts of carbs in everything. I canât just eliminate carbs to get a nice and low number on the monitor, as gummy needs enough carbs. So I have been spending the entire day reading up, planning what to eat for the next snack or meal (6 snacks and meals per day), and I have to walk after each meal, and then test exactly at 1 hour after the first bite.
I was in tears a few times over the weekend, it has been very hard. Iâve been trying hard, and Iâm often hungry. I feel like a failure every time I have a high reading, and Iâm so afraid each time before I test. I almost broke down in the grocery store when I couldnât find anything much I could buy to eat. I have only recently been able to go to a grocery store and not feel food aversions, so everything looked yummy to me again, but I couldnât buy anything that looked good. I was actually rather averse to sweets and desserts before, but then I suddenly developed a huge craving a few weeks ago! Itâs been so draining, but Iâm keeping a food diary and hoping that I figure out what works for me. Oh, and eating out seems almost impossible, Iâve had a high reading every time no matter how I try to choose low carb options. So now weâre having to spend time figuring out what meals to prepare, and itâs time consuming. I feel like quitting work, because Iâm now left with no time to do anything other than deal with GD, and I havenât done anything with the baby prep stuff (except for going for a couple of classes).

Sorry for the big whine. I hope to be more upbeat soon!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck with your tests, JLo! I haven't seen any evidence either way on the SA for DH being impacted by workout. My DH did his in the morning before going to work so pre-workout as well. His was fine, but never had one post-workout so couldn't compare.

miki - ugh, GD sounds so complicated! Are you able to use something like a pita pocket or wrap for a sandwich, and then fill with yummy goodness like avocado, deli meat (after heating up!), and veggies? how about hummus and a veggie like carrots? Can you make smoothies? I totally agree - eating super healthy takes SO MUCH MORE work! I'm really trying now too - I've prepped a whole rotisserie chicken into chicken salad for lunches, with some red grapes rolled in, on multigrain bread. I picked up some small V8s to drink as well - that might count as a portion for you? Then some clementines, kiwis, yogurts. Trying to keep the sweet and savory sides going too so my taste buds don't get bored. I don't know if any of these things work for you but thought I'd throw them out there. Oh, and I have a bag of trail mix that I keep close too and munch on for one of my portions of the day. 

yup, we got power back yesterday around noon. Thank goodness! Haha, good plan on the crib painting! or I can just paint them both gray to go with the rest of the room. Yikes, the thought of painting each spindle of a crib sounds daunting! never mind!! :haha:

wicky, ask, all, carib, yu, rainy, terri, taurus and any other lurkers - :wave:


----------



## yushirley

Thank you all for the advice. I plan to call the doc next week, but I just moved so I am still debating if I should go back to my old doc or find a new one in the area.
Question, if my temp went up to 98 (my coverline was 97.4 when I was charting BBT), that means I did O this cycle, correct?


----------



## JLObytheBeach

I would say yes. They say as long as it's an increase of .5. 



yushirley said:


> Thank you all for the advice. I plan to call the doc next week, but I just moved so I am still debating if I should go back to my old doc or find a new one in the area.
> Question, if my temp went up to 98 (my coverline was 97.4 when I was charting BBT), that means I did O this cycle, correct?


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi all- more later but quickly dropping in to respond to Miki- I dont know a lot about diabetes, but it seems like your body is super sensitive, and your blood sugar is not easy to manage. Youre trying so hard. I dont like that youre hungry either. My cousin has diabetes and he watches what he eats overall, not weighing anything or whichever, and tests his blood and if its high he whips out some insulin and voila (one time he did this while we were in the car on the highway- and he was driving! Hes a pro.) I wonder if going the insulin route might make things so much less stressful for you! Are you talking to your docs again soon?


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Glad you have your power back! Now you can see properly to paint your cribs :haha: Thank you for your suggestions! I've been using calorieking to check the carb values of stuff, and pita bread takes up almost the entire allocated carbs for one meal. Avacado seems to have a fair amount of carbs too. Sadly, fruit also tends to be full of carbs. It's actually shocking to me how many non-carby seeming things contain a fair amount of carbs. That's the headache for me, even things like the regular amount of bread in a sandwich can be too much for this diet. I like rotisserie chicken and I like v8, so I'm going to get those. Thanks!
It turns out that I can't eat much carbs for breakfast, which I've read is normal. Once I figured that out, I managed to keep my breakfast level nice and low. And our home cooked lunch and dinner yielded great results too. I even snuck in a spicy crispy leg from Popeyes in my otherwise super healthy dinner and the blood sugar was low. Luckily DH and I are pretty good cooks, and we like cooking. We haven't had enough time or energy for a long time to cook regularly, but I guess it's a good thing we're forced to now.

Rain- Thank you so much for dropping by for support, and thanks for letting me know about your cousin and how insulin worked for him. Yeah, it surprised me that I was so sensitive. I guess that's the weird thing about gestational diabetes -- one moment you're fine, and the next moment your blood sugars spike easily. Plus they are strict about the blood sugar levels for the sake of baby. I checked and the maximum acceptable level is actually less than for someone WITHOUT diabetes. So those readings where I was a few points above max were actually kind of expected. I had chinese take out and a slice of pizza for those. Bad me, but those were leftovers, and I didn't want to waste food :wacko: It seems that I'm starting to figure things out, and hopefully they'll let me continue to try to use diet to control my GD. I'm trying to not go on insulin if possible, but I'll accept that I need it if it comes to it! I have a phone call each week where I give all my readings for the week, and I guess they'll know if I'm managing or I need meds. My first call is Thursday!

Yu- I agree with JLO, that is a big enough temp increase for O! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man, miki!! I would have thought pita was only a little bit of carbs!! geez, I must be carb-loading on a daily basis then... how's about some celery and hummus for 3 of your meals of the day?? SHEESH!! :wacko:

I got a GREAT sleep last night! I want to skip along the mountains and sing about it! It's like I almost have to work myself into a state of zombiness and THEN I'll be able to sleep through the night. So I'm expecting not to be able to sleep well tonight. Though I have a few things going on after work until 9 so maybe I'll just be butt-tired and have the same experience. FX'ed! HA!

wicky - did you have your next appt yet? 

ask - when do you start your meds for the transfer cycle? it's about a month from today, right??

rain - always with the awesome advice. :hugs: New advice for twin mom going into 3rd tri?? I think I might have had my first BH last night, though I wonder - if I'm not sure, could it have been or is it much more obvious? My stomach got tight and I had what felt like mild PMS cramps. But it was all so mild that I could have been making it up b/c I recently looked up what they are supposed to feel like since I haven't had them yet.

mrsr and vonn - I hope you're both doing awesome with your new littles!!


----------



## mikihope

Wish- I know! It's been a huge eye opener for me. Obviously, eating pita bread is fine for those without gestational diabetes, so I hope I haven't caused you to worry about it. Oh, congratulations on a full night's sleep! May you be butt-tired more often, so you can sleep well :haha:

Rain- I forgot to mention, the reason I am afraid to go down the road of needing meds is that I read they might induce early and intervene a lot. If I need meds, I'll be fine with it, but first I'm trying to see if I can control my levels with diet. I'm also trying to not eat things with artificial sweeteners, which makes it very difficult when I'm craving sweet stuff!

Bleah, my bad sore throat has turned into a cold. I'm hoping that it affected my blood sugar, and my numbers will get lower when I'm well!


----------



## Wish2BMom

eh i don't eat pita bread anyway, I just figured that was much less than a bagel so it HAS to be good! :haha:
I'm sorry you're sick, hon! I hope it goes through you quickly!

Thanks for the butt-tired wishes! I kinda hope I can work myself into that daily too. Yesterday was pretty close and I had almost as good of a sleep last night. WOO! We went to our first Prep for Birth class, out of 4. It was pretty good but a lot of it was what I've already found online. DH said it was just 'meh' - they showed pics of a couple's birth story (rather than a video) and it was still a little too graphic for him. The mother used a birthing stool so they showed her in all her glory (somebody got waxed for the big show! :rofl:) and the baby coming out, etc. DH is most definitely staying up by my head and I may have to be fanning him throughout the whole thing. There was also a woman there who asked quite a few questions - she obviously has not been scouring the internet b/c they seemed pretty basic. But overall, it was good. A big room with couches lining the walls so we were all comfortable! And snacks! :)
We have our 'Newborn Care' class this weekend. I am sure most of that will be common knowledge too but I signed us up so DH could practice changing a baby, we could both get proper bathing techniques and see if there are any other tidbits we can glean. 

miki - are you filling out a birth plan? or birth 'wishes' as they called it last night, b/c nothing really ever goes to plan.


----------



## Wicky78

Hi, ladies!

I have been following, but haven't been able to post lately. I am glad to hear our soon-to-be-mamas are in the home stretch and doing pretty well. I seem to be a late bloomer with morning sickness, as it hit in full swing this week. I missed work Monday and have been miserable all week until today. I got Zofran last night and it's like a miracle drug. I'm so relieved even if a bit groggy from the sedative effects. At least I can work again!

I have my next OB appointment tomorrow, but my 12-week ultrasound isn't scheduled until Nov 14. I'm hoping the baby's still too small to get the heartbeat by doppler so I can get another quickie ultrasound tomorrow. I love seeing the changes at this point, although I am sad we don't get any printed photos from it. Maybe they will let us take a picture of the monitor? :haha:

Miki - I am so sorry that GD has been so challenging for you. I can definitely relate to feeling like I'm letting down my baby if my numbers are high. But please be kind to yourself and remember that you're doing your best! Getting sick can definitely impact metabolism, so it's possible your high readings were from that. Unfortunately, you won't know until you're feeling better. It is so challenging to manage blood sugar while pregnant because it's a moving target. The more hormones the baby/placenta make, the more insulin resistant you get. Which means what works today might not be enough next week. I hope you can stay off of medications, but if you have to go on them, it's not as bad as it sounds. It's in the category of "you do what you have to do" and then when the baby comes, you can go back to normal eating :flower: I'm here if you have questions or just want to vent... Lord knows I've done enough venting of my own about what I want to eat versus what I'm allowed to eat! 

Wish, it sounds like you are gearing up for the big day. So exciting! I'm glad to know the birth prep classes might not be very exciting. As a first time mom, I'm definitely going to sign up for DW and me, but I also have wanted kids so long and been around babies/births and know some of the basics. I hope that at least one of the classes is interesting and useful new information!

Rain, it's good to hear from you! I agree with your assessment of how hard Miki is trying, and that her body is just being "difficult" right now. I am, however, a bit shocked that your cousin can do an insulin injection while driving :shock: I have a hard time doing them under normal circumstances!

Welcome JLo and Yu! Hope you are doing well!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck tomorrow, Wicky! I was able to take a video of the monitor one time during a scan so I'd think you could too :)


----------



## Wicky78

I really hope so, Wish. They have signs in all the rooms saying no photography or video recording, but maybe if they know we're just taking images of the scan and not the staff, they will allow it! I can't wait to see baby again :baby:


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies...I had my hysteroscopy today which I was SO nervous for because my HSG and saline sonogram were so painful. It was painful, but not as bad. I held the nurse&#8217;s hand and breathed through it. RE found a cervical polyp at the opening to my uterus which she removed. I just googled it and read cervical polyps are a common cause of infertility! I wonder how long it has been there! Glad it&#8217;s gone now!

Wicky - so sorry about the morning sickness but glad the zofran is a miracle drug! So exciting that you are almost through your first trimester! Are you planning on finding out gender?


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Oh, haha. I dont normally eat pita bread too. But my diet has changed massively overnight, so pita bread may find itself in my food choice rotation! Hooray for starting your classes! I found that I knew a lot of stuff they went through in the birth prep class too, but it was still fun for me and DH. I think having other couples was very nice, and my anxieties seemed to mostly go away after meeting others going through this process of being first time parents. Hehe, I love the image of you fanning your DH. We already decided a while ago that DH would be staying by my head, he knew hed be too squeamish. He was surprised that they showed actual births in the videos we saw, he thought they would be animations!
No birth preferences yet. I think we get a check list a little closer to the delivery date.

Wicky- So sorry youre experiencing morning sickness! I too had trouble working when I had it, and it was basically all day sickness. I used the wrist pressure bands and also took unisom/B6. It was still pretty bad, but I got used to it. I was thinking of trying Zofran as I had heard that it works really well; glad it worked for you! I hope you get to take a photo of your adorable baby at your OB appointment!
Thank you for your support and your advice. Its great to hear from someone with experience. Im definitely calming down about the whole thing, now that I know more and we now have a lot of food at home to prepare the proper meals. Ive seen my numbers get down to nice low levels, and Im starting to learn what foods trigger higher levels for me. I agree with you, the moving target of pregnancy makes it hard. I know that it will get harder as time goes by, and I may have to go on the pills or insulin. Now that Im eating well and doing my best, I think I wont feel like a failure if it gets to that. 

Ask- Im glad your hysteroscopy went well, and that they found and banished that cervical polyp! Things are moving forward for you!

Im at home nursing a bad cold. My head is exploding and I can barely think! The annoying thing is that Im craving sugar and carby stuff, which I think I tend to do when Im sick. I also tend to be ravenous when sick. Ill try to be good and not give in! 

I got the first of the weekly calls last night, and I gave my blood sugar numbers for the week. What the person did was to look at the times I had highish numbers (~140) and ask me what I ate then. She pointed out my trigger foods for breakfast, and gave me some advice for the other couple of higher numbers. She told me that what she will be doing is to help me find what works for me and what my trigger foods are, and work together with me to keep my blood sugars to good levels. I was told to stay on the diet as my numbers are fine. It was an encouraging session and such a relief!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ask - awesome that your polyp was detected and removed! Hopefully that little bugger makes all the difference. And glad it wasn't as painful but was quick enough to get through. 

wicky - how'd your OB appt go? did you get a scan? How's the MS? I hope it's ok and manageable. And yeah, you're close to 2nd tri so hopefully this is just a short stint of MS that you have to deal with!

miki - ugh the dreaded cold! I hope you're feeling better already. I was SO hoping that I didn't catch DH's cold and I didn't. Thank goodness! I think prenatals are a miracle drug of some sort. That's awesome you have an analyst on your side to help out figuring out the best diet and triggers to steer clear from. I'm sure you're doing awesome. A couple more weeks and we'll be putting you on Baby Watch!! Do you feel ready??

afm - our checkup on Friday went really well! The boys are measuring at 12.12 and 12.7, A and B respectively. HBs were 141 and 147 respectively. Everything looks awesome. Baby A has flipped and is head down now, but B is still head up. Unless he flipped over the weekend - he had some crazy dance moves a few times. I'm measuring at 34 weeks so that explains all the discomfort! All docs keep saying that we're looking at 38 weeks so that's what we're shooting for - only 10 to go. 

I got my flu shot as well. This week - GTT on Thurs morning, TDAP, RhoGAM shot, and bloodwork to check Thyroid and Iron. We are increasing to checkups every 2 weeks now, so next Friday I have another, though it's only a doppler. I've gained around 30lbs now and it's seriously all in my belly and maybe some in my boobs, thighs and bum. 
The boys' kicks are SO strong now, it makes me make little grunts sometimes! And they are responding to me when I poke them :haha:
At my next scan appt (12/1), if B hasn't flipped or if A happened to flip back to breech, we'll discuss a scheduled C-section b/c around then is when they run out of room to make any drastic flips on their own. 

Until then, the countdown to Thanksgiving, my 2 appts, our classes, plans with friends so I can soak in as much 'me time' as possible. I think my next personal milestone of 30 weeks will come quickly!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I just realized I wrote that the boys are weighing in at over 12lbs each! Can you imagine?!?! 2!! 2lbs 12oz, 2lbs 7oz!! yikes...

how's everyone's week going?


----------



## Rosie B

Hi Lovely Ladies

I am loving this thread. I am 37 and TCC for the last 2 months following a miscarriage 3 years ago. It has taken me a while to build up the courage to start the TCC journey again..but here I am 8/9dpo today and obsessively symptom spotting. I had watery CM on 4 to 6dpo, creamy CM now and twinges in the pelvic area yesterday as well as dizziness. I am not sure if I could be pregnant as my DH was ill with flu during my fertile window and we only bd 5 and 2 days before O. How are you ladies doing? Baby dust to all


----------



## Ask4joy

Wish - 12 pounds each, oh my! And you&#8217;ve only gained 30! Haha! I&#8217;m wondering if I should get the flu shot before my transfer? I&#8217;m worried it might mess things up (probably not a good idea to spike my immune system before a transfer) and the only years I&#8217;ve gotten it I seem to GET the flu!

Welcome, Rosie! I am so sorry for your loss. TTC (and the TWW) is some crazy making business! Hope you get your bfp soon!

Miki - it sounds like you are figuring the GD diet out and making good progress! I&#8217;m sorry you are sick! I also get very hungry when I&#8217;m sick with a cold. Hopefully you are on the mend now!

AFM...day 4 of Lupron injections. DH does them for me and they are easy peasy. Worried about the PIO (progesterone in oil) shots I start in a few weeks. They are 1.5 inch needles and pretty thick. They go in my bum! Anyone else do this and have any tips / advice? My IVF nurse said I can ice the area before but heat and massage after so the oil doesn&#8217;t get stuck in one spot and I end up with lumps. Ugh! If I get a bfp I&#8217;ll be on these the whole first trimester. But I&#8217;ll be so HAPPY that I won&#8217;t care anymore!


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome, Rosie! I am so sorry about your loss but glad you found the courage to start again. You'll get your take home baby and it'll all have been worth it! Oh how I do not miss the TWW obsession - I was the worst! All of that sounds great but I've been duped so many times before. What I found was that the TWWs that I didn't have much to obsess over, I was preg! Try to find that zen! <3

ask - HAHA right?? magical weight gain! :dohh: I haven't quite gotten to putting the milk in the stove or anything yet but I think the pregnancy brain is sinking in. The flu shot didn't do a thing to me so you should be fine if you wanted to get it now. If you get preg, they'll make you get it anyway. I'd just ask your doc on the timing. 

And yup - I had 10 weeks of PIO (or up to the 10th week of pregnancy) - VERY VERY surprisingly, that gigantic needle doesn't hurt. My advice:
Make sure the spot you're entering isn't too far down or inwards towards your butt crack. I hit nerves doing that and my hips were numb/itchy up until recently (actually, I think I just realized that's finally all healed!!). If you stand with your hands on your hips, where your thumbs are is where you should inject. 
Switch sides every night. 
I would pinch the area while inserting the needle - seemed to help. 
Pull the needle out SLOWLY so it doesn't jiggle around and cause unnecessary bleeding. 
Have everything unpacked/open first b/c if you're trying to undo a band-aid after the injection, you get either blood or PIO everywhere! :haha: 
Just be methodical and slow and you'll do great. I only used heat a few times afterwards b/c I did get a little lumpy sometimes.
Good luck!!! And yes, if it all works, you'll be so happy that you're willing to keep going to do whatever it takes to keep that bug snug in his or her rug!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Wish! Good tips! My IVF nurse said they will draw circles on my bum to show us where they go. You aren&#8217;t the first person to tell me they don&#8217;t really hurt so that&#8217;s a relief! I&#8217;ll show your tips to DH since he will be my nurse! :)


----------



## Wicky78

Hi, ladies!

I hope everyone is doing well. It's been a crazy week for me, so I've been lurking but haven't had time to post. 

Ask- I am so excited for you that you're nearing your transfer date! Those PIO shots sound like a hassle, but like Wish said, we'll do anything for a baby, right?! I think Terri might have some great advice on PIO use, as I recall she had to do them, too. The only thing I remember her saying was to take the weight off the leg on the side you're injecting into. I do that for my "big" insulin shot at night and it makes a HUGE difference in pain level and in bruising. Good luck and I've got my fingers and toes all crossed for you!

Wish and Miki - I cannot believe you two are in the home stretch! Miki, how are you feeling these days? I've heard many women are ready to "get the baby out" by the end. Are you to that point yet? I hope all is evening out with the blood sugars for you. And Wish, how did the babies get to be so big?! :haha: Actually, I didn't know what you meant when you wrote 12 because I just knew that couldn't be a weight. I thought it was some other OB measurement that I hadn't heard of yet :rofl:

Welcome, Rosie! This is an awesome group of ladies. Sorry to hear of your challenges thus far, but FX you get your BFP with a sticky bean really soon!

Hi Rain, JLo, Terri, and anyone else who is :ninja: or that I just missed (sorry!)

Any updates, Carib and TTC?

Vonn and MsR, I hope you two are enjoying your little ones!

Anyone heard from our great European traveler, Spud? I hope she is enjoying family time and soaking it all in with her DH and girls.


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg you're almost in the 2nd tri, wicky!! see how quickly it goes!

:rofl: on my 12 pounders! :dohh:


----------



## Wicky78

Hahaha! I think pregnancy brain is setting in. I completely forgot to include my updates! :wacko:

Baby seems to be doing well. We had another appointment on 11/3 and did get to have an ultrasound to check out the heartbeat. DW was too mesmerized by the images to ask about taking a photo of the monitor, so no new images to share yet. Baby was moving its arms and legs and we could see its profile a bit. It's so much bigger than it was on 10/23! Plus, the OB told us the bedside U/S machine is really crappy compared with the regular one, so she said the next scan on 11/14 should be much clearer and amazing to us. Yay!

On the not-so-great side of things, we got a call on Friday morning that MIL was rushed to the hospital with confusion and inability to speak coherently. We thought it was a stroke and raced up to MD right away. Thankfully, it wasn't a stroke, but all of her electrolytes were dangerously (life-threateningly) low and she was out of her mind. Apparently, low sodium causes dementia-like symptoms. She is better now, but they still can't figure out what caused it. We are not sure if she will be able to live independently immediately, although the doctors think she will return to baseline and be able to live independently in the near future. But she may be going home tomorrow from the hospital and she isn't quite ready for no supervision/assistance yet. Not sure what we're going to do, as DW needs to get back to work at some point and I'm kind of going crazy being home alone with 4 cats (and not being able to do litter duty). I'm really glad it wasn't more serious, but there are some concerns about long-term repercussions/prognosis since they can't find the source. We're getting tired of all the bad news lately. It's a darn good thing we have this baby to look forward to! 

Other than that, life is hum-drum. Blood sugars are still wacky, but I am feeling more zen about it. Just a bit lonely with DW out of town this week! She's actually pretty worried about me being alone in case I have super low or high blood sugars and need medical help. She wanted me to get my mom to stay with me. But since my mom is petrified of cats, that might be more stressful than being on my own! :haha:


----------



## Wicky78

Wish2BMom said:


> omg you're almost in the 2nd tri, wicky!! see how quickly it goes!

I know! My OB told us she considers me 2nd trimester at 12 weeks, which is Saturday!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

and now I shall reply to your updates...!

wow, I'm so sorry about your MIL. I'm glad they figured it out quickly, though. Seems like one of those things that could be ANYTHING. You wouldn't think that sodium would be tough to control - seems like it's in everything, and too much of it! Has she been independent up until now or has it gotten dicier recently?
I'm so happy you have baby to look forward to as well. Are you going to unveil the gender or keep it a surprise? How's the MS going?


----------



## Wish2BMom

GTT done this morning! I didn't find the drink to be terrible at all. I had orange and i usually hate orange anything but it did taste like orange soda. Which I like. So there. I get the results hopefully either tomorrow or Monday. 
I also got the RhoGAM shot - if my blood is negative and partner is positive, then you have to get it in case the babies are positive. 
And I got weighed again - another 2lbs in a week! YIKES! I'm not even eating anything different or more, so I blame the babies.

How is everyone? TTC updates, everyone in the US getting ready for Thanksgiving...?


----------



## JLObytheBeach

Hey ladies!! Looks like everyone is doing well in here. All my tests came back normal, DH goes in Dec but I think he's trying extra hard this month so he doesn't have to go. Lol! +OPK and 3 days in a row, planning 1 more and then the tww begins.


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed JLo!! another TWW for us all to watch! sounds like you're doing everything you need to as well - good luck!


----------



## Wish2BMom

welp, failed the first GTT. Awesome. So now going in for the 3 hr one next Friday. I'm so annoyed.


----------



## JLObytheBeach

Wicky - any update on your MIL?

Wish - thanks lady!! I feel good about this time around so fingers crossed I'm right. It sounds like you are doing good!

I have a surprise 40th birthday party for my DH tomorrow. I'm excited, 35 people and still a surprise. The best part is he started planning a 40th party for himself! I hope you both have a nice restful weekend!


----------



## mikihope

Seems like a lot has happened since I last posted Wicky is in the 2nd trimester, Ask has started Lupron injections, and Wish has 12 pound twins :haha:

Wow, this cold was a doozy. I'm just barely recovering. I normally dont fall ill, and if I ever catch a cold, its very mild and I feel well in a couple of days. My coworkers told me that this cold that was making its rounds at work was a bad one, but I think my pregnancy exacerbated it. It was agony for a long time! Plus it was really hard not being able to just eat my usual comfort foods, or home remedies because of my restrictive diet. Recently, Ive been extremely short of breath when working in the lab. I dont know if its the cold or gummy pressing on my diaphragm. My lab work requires that I move around a lot, alternate between standing and sitting, bending over and squatting, and its getting very hard. I am getting slower each week, and I feel bad, as I am usually a multitasking maniac and fast worker. My boss is very supportive, but I feel like Im letting him down.

Ask- Thanks, I seem to be doing quite well with my diet now. Ive heard it gets harder as time goes on, though! You get hungry when youre sick too so you can imagine how hard it was to not be able to gorge myself on tons of pasta or all the other carb rich foods that I seem to crave when ill! Dont worry about the PIO shots, even though everyone worries about it before they actually do it. Like Wish said, it amazingly doesnt actually hurt when the needle goes in. I used a heat pad both before (I know some use ice before) and after the shot, injected straight in and slowly, took the weight off the side I was doing the shot in, and I made sure to massage the area after the shot. I had zero lumps, no residual discomfort, and there was no sign of where I did the shot the next day. I think the post-injection massage is very important! I got the nurse to draw circles on my butt to show where I should do the shots, and I just redrew the circles whenever they looked faded. Dont worry, youll do great!

Wicky- How is your MIL? Thats really scary, especially not knowing what caused the electrolyte crash. I hope they find the cause soon. Youre in your second tri! So wonderful! Im glad that youre zen about your blood sugars. It sounds like youre getting great care on that front, so things should be good. Im glad that Im receiving good care to help manage my gestational diabetes, and hopefully Im more zen about it now! Im not yet at the point where Im wishing the baby out, but I can see myself getting there! One weird thing is that my belly is getting visibly bigger, but my weight gain this whole pregnancy has been pretty stagnant at around 10 pounds for quite a few weeks.

Wish- Oh, it sucks that you have to do the 3 hour test. I know how that feels. A large percentage of women go on to pass the 3 hour test, and I hope youre one of them! I was unlucky, and it seems that just being Asian was a big risk factor. Hopefully youre one of the lucky ones. Im so glad to hear that your babies are doing so well, and quite relieved to hear that theyre not actually 12 pounds! Isnt it cute and fun to play with them through your belly? Gummy is responding to outside touch too, and hes making some very uncomfortable movements, especially at night when I lay down to sleep!

JLo- Good luck with your TWW!

How is everyone else? Vonn, MsR how are you and your sweet babies doing?


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-sorry you failed the test. Maybe you enjoyed the drink a little too much. Hee hee. You're actually the first person that said it tasted good. That made me laugh. 

Wicky-hope your MIl is getting better and drinking lots of fluids. 

Miki-you're getting so close to due date. You won't remember your carb woes in a few weeks! Are you scheduling a c-section? What happened with your mom and sister visiting? Did you get it all straightened out?

Ask-things are on there move! Hope you are doing well. 

Ttc-where are you?

JLo-fxfx. Hopefully this is your turn! 

Not sure if I told you that I went to see Trevor Noah a few weeks back with my former co-workers. We had such a good time. We went to dinner at an Italian restaurant in the city and hubs and I treated everyone. It was so nice to see them and hang. I really don't care about money and I'm so fortunate to feel that way. I just wanted everyone to have a fun time. 
I was never able to upload my picture from the retirement party. You'll just have to imagine me as a cute flapper with a pillbox hat and a feather. 

Today we have a fantasy football party. I finally moved out of last place so I'm thankful. In our league the person in last place gets an ugly trophy that no one wants. I refuse to get that trophy. My team is pretty bad but I'm still beating people periodically so hopefully I won't be near the bottom anymore after this week. I'm tied for 9th with two others. Only two points separate us so if I can win and get more points I'm really be in good shape. 

All right, I've blabbed enough. Not pregnant. :rofl:


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - you crack me up! :haha: Your FF league sounds similar to my girls league but we've recently tried to instill the following rule - you lose, you get publicly humiliated when we go out to dinner after the next year's draft. That has only happened once, though, as we weren't able to get together this year. But the year before, we had a huge placard that the loser had to wear around the bar/restaurant and up and down the main street we were on for the whole night. Hysterical. And what happened?? you usually win yours! I'm clinging to 2nd place right now in one league and the other league is divided into 2 divisions - I was 2nd in that one too until my FIL bumped me to 3rd after last week (all of my good guys had bye weeks).

miki - ooooh sorry about the hard-hitting cold!! Glad you're on the mend now, though. Your job does sound like it would be tiring with all of the movement. I'm measuring about where you are right now and it's tough for me to move around a lot too. It's also tough for me to sit in one spot for a long time and get up and walk after, so I don't know what the best answer is! I asked my boss if I could WFH a couple days a week and she's totally fine with it. Even the walk in from the parking lot is getting to be a lot more laborous than I ever thought it would. I hate it! I am usually completely fine with any type of physical activity! So I know you feel like you're letting your boss down but please try to give yourself a break. You're not failing, you're not lazy, you're not falling short. You're pregnant and have wacko physical things going on right now that are taking over! It's only for a short time longer, so take it slow and think about the vessel that is holding gummy for now! :) 
Are you working right up until you give birth or leaving a little early?

JLo - how goes the TWW??

Wicky - updates on you and your MIL please! hope all is well!

all others - :wave: miss you!

afm - had a great weekend basically relaxing all weekend. I did some cleaning but also binged Stranger Things 2 from the recliner. It was heaven. DH made a beer run to Maine for a special release with some friends on Sat so he was gone all morning and into the afternoon. An early dinner with FIL for Veteran's Day and then Sunday DH had bball in the morning so I finished ST2 before football started. WOOP! Also found out that we are not getting EITHER of the free cribs!! Oh well, the thoughts were very generous. One, they couldn't find a main screw and I guess Home Depot doesn't sell that exact one. And the other was ruined in storage by moisture. :shrug: what can you do? So we'll go crib shopping when my folks get into town next week and they can buy us one, we'll buy the other. Easy peasy.

I actually can't wait to get those - I feel like the nursery is on hold until then and I really want to get going on it so we are ready for these munchkins to arrive at any point. I really really at least want to make it to Christmas! That will be week 35.


----------



## mikihope

Terri- Great update, as usual! Fx you don't get the ugly trophy. Although... sounds like something I would want :haha: Your night out to see Trevor Noah with your former coworkers sounds like so much fun. Ah, to be able to go out to eat Italian food! Thanks for your support, it's true that my carb woes should be a distant memory in a bunch of weeks. For now, it's almost impossible for me to eat out, especially Asian food. And I can't eat sweet stuff such as cake, which sucks since I'm craving that stuff :cry:
Oh yes, my sister is coming to visit, along with her family! They'll be here for a week, and the kids and her husband will return to Singapore, while she remains here for about 2 weeks more. My folks will be here mid December, till... no idea when.

Wish- Oh no, so sad that the cribs didn't come through! Luckily your folks are getting you one. My folks are getting us one too! Thanks, I'm so glad that cold is more or less gone! Haha, you hit the nail on the head with the moving around/sitting situation. Moving is tough... sitting in one spot is tough... And yes, walking is tough. I still park in the usual spot instead of getting a special parking pass for pregnant women which gets me a closer spot. I have to walk about 10min to my office, and most of it is uphill! It's great you get to work from home, I wish I could bring my lab work home with me.
I have no idea when I'm going to stop working, it seems like I'm going to keep working until it's almost Christmas! How about you?

We went out for dinner with DH's cousin, husband and kid on Saturday, and I managed to keep my glucose number down. I was so pleased. And they gave us a video baby monitor. Yay! My sister is getting us a stroller and my folks are getting us a crib. I'm very happy, but now I have to go through the stress of choosing those items. I tried looking online once, and the sheer amount of choice was too daunting!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh I can relate to the stress of the research! If you want, here's what I ended up doing with most things - 'best ___ of 2017' and then see what you want from there. I know it's all subjective, but you can usually see what add-ons you would want or not need. Yesterday I googled 'best convertible cribs' and the brand Sorelle came up as the top. I clicked in the image that was from Toys R Us and they had a gray one (our nursery color) without a changing table (already have this separately), I think with some drawers underneath (who doesn't love extra storage) for under $200! And it's a convertible so it can be used as a toddler and regular bed later - $200 for years of use! Done and done!

That's awesome you got a monitor and were able to control your glucose!! I'm starting my extra-carbs diet right now for my 3 hr test this Friday. Did you have to do that? stress your system with carbs 3 days beforehand to see how it panned out on the test day?


----------



## mikihope

Thanks so much for the tips, Wish! It makes me feel much less anxious about having to pick out things like strollers and cribs.

I didn't do the carb loading thing as I wasn't asked to do it, but I read about it. It seems that it actually can help in having a good outcome for the test. I hope that's true for you! Funny thing, I also kind of liked the glucose drink. I didn't like how I felt the first hour after I drank the 3 hour one, though! I felt like I was about to pass out several times.

Well... more bad news for me. They found protein and ketones in my urine at my appointment yesterday. The doc ordered a bunch of blood and urine tests to check if I have pre-eclampsia, even though I don't have high blood pressure. And I have to do a 24 hour urine test for protein. This means I have to collect urine into a huge container over the space of 24 hours, and keep it cool somehow. It will probably go in the fridge! Since I've kept live meal worms in the fridge and a dead snake in the freezer in the past, I told DH that this isn't the worst thing we've had in the fridge. He agreed :haha:

I went after work, some of the results have come in, and I have an elevated number for some liver function test. I don't know what it means, but I'm feeling really down. It kind of looks to me that I may have pre-e :cry: I was feeling so down about the prospect, and gummy kicked me cutely and lightly, which made me feel so sad for letting him down. Sigh, I guess I'll know after my 24 hour urine test (planning to take it on Sunday) whether I have pre-e, and how bad it is.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh no, miki!!! that's terrible - I really hope you don't have it. But I'm glad they are finding it and taking care of it now if you do. That's no joke, so please rest up. You're not letting gummy down, this isn't anything of your doing.

...dead snake?? :shock:

today's my last day of the working week - I love this schedule! Every other Friday off and we have next Thurs/Fri off for the holiday too, so we have 3 short weeks in a row. Love it! my 3 hr GTT is tomorrow morning, along with a regular appt with a doppler. I thought I felt Baby B flip last night, I swear he was sideways while we were at our Birth class. Alas, i still think I feel a head up near my ribs this morning. Sigh. 
The rest of the weekend will be spent cleaning, prepping for my folks to arrive on Sunday afternoon, cleaning for hosting Thanksgiving...cleaning. HA!


----------



## Ask4joy

Miki - I&#8217;m so sorry you are going through all of this. You are doing everything you can for a healthy pregnancy so try not to beat yourself up - it&#8217;s not your fault! Hoping the other test results come back better than you are expecting. :hugs:

Thank you all who shared PIO shot advice! I had my baseline ultrasound 2 days ago and was sufficiently suppressed. Lupron was reduced and I started Estrace yesterday. Transfer is in 2.5 weeks. Eek! 

Wish - that crib sounds awesome! My brother and SIL are giving us a nice crib and changing table but I don&#8217;t love the color...I want white or gray furniture for the nursery (we already have a set of white dressers in there) and they are a dark stained wood, like cherry. DH said he can paint them...hopefully SIL won&#8217;t be offended.

Terri - sounds like you&#8217;ve been having a lot of fun! So nice of you to treat everyone - I&#8217;m sure it was appreciated. 

JLo - how did the surprise 40th go?! Was DH surprised? 

Very good news...my SIL is responding very well to the trial drug! She was able to come off of oxygen support and the scans showed that the masses in her lungs have DECREASED and some of the tiny mets in her liver are gone! She said she feels great and can even carry her two year old up the stairs without getting winded. We have no idea how long this will last as this is a first in humans trial. Eventually the cancer cells will mutate. Hoping this lasts a long time...long enough for another breakthrough treatment to come around.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh wow, Ask - that's amazing about your SIL!!! I hope it lasts too and this is the miracle she needed!
Hooray for suppression and starting to prep for transfer! SO FUN! everything crossed for you!
Ok, so I'll be honest that I cringed a little when you said DH could paint over the cherry (I LOOOOVE cherry wood) but you gotta do what you gotta do! And free is best! :) And I totally get that it would look weird with the other white furniture already in there. We have a maple set already in the room so that's what I'm trying to work with. But all of the decorations and such are going to be white and gray, so white or gray cribs only makes sense to me! :)


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks, Wish! We have 100+ year old dark oak woodwork all through our downstairs which I love but one of the previous owners painted all of the woodwork upstairs white. The nursery is upstairs and Im not sure how the cherry would look? I do feel bad painting it - especially since SIL is giving it to us. And they are such nice quality. Im attaching some pics. I like light colors for a babys room. Maybe Ill look to pinterest to see how to make them work as is.
 



Attached Files:







71D7931A-DFE2-4B19-8385-C9432CF62ACA.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2









5D981B66-852A-4513-A059-3DD550DFC2A1.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh wow, they're gorgeous!!
actually looking at the changing table against your stairwell with the light paint and white trim doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## TTC74

Went offline for a bit to take the LO to Disney. Im 3 DPO today.


----------



## cameobelle

New here...we having been trying for just two months. A little happy that I am not this month as we are having to make an emergency trip to family I don't quite get along with so LOTS of stress. Thinking we will wait until Jan to truly try again but not going to prevent it the next few months either. DH had VR in Sept and we are having some issues with it so won't know until early dec if everything is still good like first test.


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome cameo!

Ask- so happy to hear about your SIL. I hope the treatment works for a long time! I agree with Wish on the furniture. Pinterest had a lot of great ideas and I think you can make it work. I also like cherry furniture. 
Also 2.5 weeks is right around the corner. Yay for transfer. 

Wish-good luck with your test today. It's nice you get a few short weeks. That's probably so nice when it's hard for you to walk around a lot. 

Miki-sorry about the news but again, at least the doctor's can test for it and help you. Like Ask said, it's not your fault. I hope your 24 hope test shows overall everything is fine and the test was a fluke the other day. 

Welcome back TTC. I hope Disney was great although when people go to Disney you don't really have to say that. It's always great!!

Have a great weekend everyone! I'm going to a couple's paint and sip with church tonight. I'm sure it'll be fun, but I really didn't want to spend the money. My house is getting overrun with these amateur random paintings. I should try to sell them on etsy. Hee hee.


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Thanks, I hope I dont have it too, but it looks like I might develop it :cry: The doc called to tell me that since I have elevated liver enzymes and protein in my urine (I had to give a urine sample 3 times so they could be sure it wasnt a false positive), it is likely I will develop it. They are not diagnosing me right now with preeclampsia because of my normal blood pressure. I have to take more tests on Sunday and drop off my ginormous urine bottle. On Monday morning, I will see another doc, as my doc will not be around next week. They are taking this very seriously, which I guess is good, but it makes me nervous.
Yep, dead snake! It was a beautiful one I found lying across my path on a hike, half brilliant blue and half bright red. A blue malayan coral snake, very deadly.
Its great that you get some short work weeks coming up! How can you tell which twin is which? I still cant really tell which way around gummy is most of the time. How was your 3 hour GTT? I hope your results come out good.

Ask- Transfer day is almost here! How wonderful! And how great that the treatment worked so well for your SIL. I hope it lasts a long time for her. Thanks, Ill try not to beat myself up too much! Sadly, the test results arent so good so far, but at least theyre doing a good job monitoring me.

Terri- Thanks, Im taking the 24 hour urine test today and the other tests on Sunday. I really hope I dont have pre-E, but if it turns out that I do, I trust the healthcare team to take good care of me and gummy! I hope you enjoyed the paint and sip last night!

TTC- How fun, welcome back from Disneyland!

Hi Cameo!

WellI was getting adjusted to my gestational diabetes, managing to keep my numbers down quite well and feeling more positive about it. The silver lining: It makes me even more excited about giving birth -- not only do we get to meet gummy, but I get to eat good stuff again! I told DH to get a milkshake and a beer ready for me in the delivery room. Anyway, now that Ive gotten used to having GD, I may have to adjust to having pre-E. Its scary! First, I was worried about gummy, and then I had to deal with the prospect that I might be told all of a sudden that I would have to deliver. I guess its good that Im already 34 weeks along.


----------



## Wicky78

Hi everyone!

It has been a rough couple of weeks between MIL being in the hospital, morning sickness, and having to be away from DW. I've caught up and it sounds like lots has been going on. 

Ask-I am so excited for your upcoming transfer! And such great news about your SIL!!! :happydance:

TTC - Disney sounds like fun. How did LO like it? 

Miki - wow, 34 weeks! It seems like time is really flying now, although maybe it doesn't feel like that to you. I hope you can get some answers about the pre-e, but I'm glad you trust your providers. It seems like a lot to worry about, but you're right - it's only a few more weeks. Stay safe!

Wish - are the twins 12 lbs yet? LOL I was sorry to hear your cribs fell through, but at least you found out before the babies came along. I think we're leaning toward IKEA for the crib - $99 convertible crib? yes, please! Now to pick out the other gazillion things! 

Terri - no need to cut your stories short just because you're not preggers... I personally love your stories and hearing what's going on with you. FF sounds like fun, but I've always been too overwhelmed by the process to get involved. FX that you stay away from the ugly trophy :haha:

Welcome, Cameo!

Okay, now for my updates. It's a lot, so brace yourselves! MIL is doing well, but still not able to return to independent living. Her electrolytes are back to normal but the neurologist thinks she still has some swelling from the trauma, which just needs time to heal. On top of that, we found out a little over a week ago that she had a herniated disk that needed surgery fairly quickly. So she had back surgery on Monday to remove it and fuse the vertebrae. It went very well and she is tolerating physical therapy well, too. We finally got her out of the hospital on Wednesday after nearly 2 weeks, and she is in an acute rehab facility for a few weeks. So I've been driving back and forth to Maryland for the past two weekends while DW stays with her family. DW came home for a couple of days this week so she could be with me for our 12 week scan on Tuesday, so this weekend, I'm home, but flying solo (well, as solo as one can be with 3 cats under foot!).

The 12 week scan went great and baby measured just 1 day behind. We got to see lots of movement - arm waving, kicking, and even jumping around. It was really cool. I've included the three best images from the scan. My favorite is the one with the arm up by the head... it makes me think the baby was trying to hide from paparazzi :haha: We also had blood drawn for cell free fetal dna and will know the baby's sex sometime in the next week or so - just in time for either Thanksgiving or DW's birthday on the 27th. 

I had an OB appointment on Thursday and they still couldn't hear the heartbeat by Doppler, so another u/s. This time, the OB turned on the sound so I go to hear baby's heart for the first time. It was so amazing, but I was really sad DW couldn't be there this time. The diabetes is still an issue, as I have not yet gotten my sugars under control despite 72 units of insulin per day and a ton of metformin. The OB isn't too worried because it's not totally out of control, but she is a bit worried about the future, as it will only get harder to control. I also lost 5 lbs in the last two weeks due to morning sickness. Even with the Zofran, I was still really sick in the mornings and had a lot of trouble eating enough food out of fear of throwing it all back up (I figured eating a little less and keeping it down was better than eating more and not keeping it down). The OB wasn't too worried, since I am a big girl to begin with, but she was adamant that I not lose any more. So now I'm on B6 and Unisom to try to quell the nausea so I can eat. 

It's all so much! Sometimes I get overwhelmed because I'm only 13 weeks today and it seems like an eternity ahead of me. I know it's all worth it in the end, but it really does get overwhelming from time to time, especially when I'm hungry but can't really eat or can't find anything that sits well and isn't just carbs. Anyway, I'm actually doing well and happy about the baby, but I needed to vent a little, too. I think it's harder because I'm home alone and DW is under so much stress but far away. We're going to my parents' for Thanksgiving, so I'm really looking forward to 5 days together!
 



Attached Files:







2017-11-18 15.09.45.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2









2017-11-18 15.05.07.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 0









2017-11-18 15.08.46.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow wicky - 3D at such an early stage, i've never seen that! So cool!! And happy 2nd Tri!! You're 33% of the way there. You are certainly going through quite a lot all at once right now, I hope it eases up on you soon. Plus what you've already been through in this pregnancy. :( I hope you and DW have an absolutely wonderful Thanksgiving and get to sit back and take a little breather together. 

miki - I'd be nervous too, pre-e is nothing to mess with. I'm glad they've caught your symptoms early and can watch it, and that your BP isn't up there yet. Hopefully they can head it off at the pass, if that's possible! Hang in there - not long now!! A beer and a milkshake - sign me up! though mine will be a bottle of wine! HA!

terri - I giggled at your notion of being overrun with amateur paintings! I recently went to one of those places but painted wine glasses instead. I can USE those, and as I looked around at the regular paintings on the walls, I realized I didn't actually want to come to one of the regular easel painting nights. What the hell would I do with those?! Etsy it is! :haha: 
Whatcha doing for Thanksgiving? How's your SIL doing with all the kids?

TTC - welcome back! Disney, so fun around the holidays (I assume, but as terri said, it's always wonderful!)

ask - 2 weeks! 2 weeks!

afm - not much going on! So happy I've hit the next mental milestone of 30 weeks. Phew! I think my brain is happy with every 2 weeks as milestones. If we can make it 6 more weeks (yikes), I'll be stoked! And so far, the boys haven't given any reason to think otherwise. And still no BH even! I think, anyway...nothing painful.
GTT results today - ugh, I hope I passssssss! Doppler on Friday showed the babies' HBs still going strong, Baby B is still breech. I think we'll discuss scheduling a c-section at my next appt (12/1) if he's still in that position.
Other than that, cleaned all weekend in preparation for my folks arriving last night for the holiday, and for the holiday itself. Did grocery shopping, DH raked leaves, etc. Mom wants to shop for baby this week and get a crib or two as well, plus the little odds and ends that we haven't gotten yet.


----------



## Wish2BMom

passed the 3 hr GTT test, all is good. So happy, though I know it wouldn't have been a big deal. I still should probably adjust my eating habits. With the carb-loading for the test last week, I had gained 6 lbs in 2 weeks!! I'm assuming that's what it was. So today I've had a protein shake for breakfast, a banana, lettuce/chicken salad wraps for lunch, clementines for snack and salmon/veggies for dinner. We'll see how long this keeps up!


----------



## JLObytheBeach

Hello ladies!! I need to arch up on the thread later.

AFM the surprise party for DH was great, he had no clue. His 40th is this Friday and I'm hoping I am tell him he's on a be a daddy but we'll see. Temp dipped today but hoping it's implant dip at 10/11 DPO. I guess I'll know tomorrow when I temp. If not, he goes and gets tested next month and of course it's right during the main days. *sigh* I felt so confident on this cycle but a dip like that now has me a little nervous.


----------



## mikihope

The past few days have been such a whirlwind. So many blood tests, so much peeing! I went in to drop off the big orange bottle of pee on Sunday and take more blood tests. One thing I like about my health provider is the results come in really fast, and I can check online. The results were all back on the day itself, and I saw the doc this morning. The 24 hour test showed elevated proteins, but I think it was less than before. Still, she was worried and sent me for a non stress test. I got to sit in a recliner and listen to gummyâs heartbeat for 20 minutes. They also did a scan to check the fluid level. Everything was fine, so that was good.

As my uterus was measuring slightly small (seems like itâs about half week behind), I will be getting a scan for them to check gummyâs size. Tomorrow, I have to see a high risk doctor. I was told that I might have cholestasis as my bile acid level is elevated as well. I was told that I could also be getting HELLP. Argh! Itâs so stressful and scary, and it seems that I will be spending the next weeks (if I make it that far) being monitored closely. I guess itâs good they take these things so seriously, and Iâm happy that gummy is still doing well. He was punching the monitor that they placed on my belly. So cute!

Wish- Yay, you donât have GD! Itâs really hard to stick to the diet, Iâd prefer to just be able to eat healthy instead of going low carb. Iâm actually losing weight on this diet, despite still eating a lot. Oh, and itâs hard for me to look at your ticker! DH and I love eating cheesecake factory cheesecakes :cry: Iâm so glad that your little boys are doing so well, and I hope baby B turns around soon! Hooray for the 30 week milestone, I hope you make it to your final goal of 6 weeks more and meet your little guys (and milkshake and wine). Thanks for your continued support, I really hope that everything turns out ok. I think it will, considering how seriously they are taking it. 

Wicky- Thanks, itâs true that itâs not too many weeks left. Time is flying, even for me, since so much seems to be happening! I love your scan pics, so adorable! Iâm sorry that you still get so sick in the mornings, that is tough to deal with. I gagged a lot but never threw up, so at least I managed to eat and not lose weight. I used unisom and B6 too, but it sounds like you need something stronger. I thought Zofran was stronger? I canât imagine how hard it must be to deal with your diabetes and try to eat the right foods. Itâs so much harder for you, and Iâm already struggling with dealing with my situation. I really hope that your nausea goes away soon and you have that magical 2nd trimester that Iâve heard so much about! Poor you and DW, I hope that you both have a great thanksgiving together and enjoy the excitement of finding out the babyâs sex!

JLo- Good luck, I hope you get your BFP and get to surprise DH once again!


----------



## JLObytheBeach

Temp went way up this morning!!! Used a cheapie and got a BFN but still 11/12 DPO and if it just implanted yesterday may take a day or so to show. May get more tests today!! :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

JLo - great spike today!! just peeped your FF chart. WOO!! Yeah, it takes about 3 days after implantation for anything to show on a stick. Stay patient and just watch those temps soar, hopefully!!

miki - my goodness you can't catch a break!! I am SO glad you are getting monitored so closely. I'm sure these things have caused complications when not found in women. If those complications can be prevented, then you're all good. And I actually feel REALLY good that you're 2 days away from being 35 weeks. Gummy will thrive if he's born soon, and you'll all be fine. A girl in my pregnancy classes just found out she has pre-e yesterday. She's a teacher and yesterday now has to be her last day of work. She has to be off her feet and take care of herself. She's 34 weeks as well. They are inducing her at 37 weeks, so her schedule just got moved up! Have your docs talked about inducing you at all yet? I'm sorry about the cheesecake :) couple more days and it'll be something else that's super tempting! 

wicky - ugh, so sorry you're still having MS. I hope it wanes very soon and yes, you get that magical 2nd tri high! 

Not much more going on here - took my Breastfeeding class last night. So interesting. And I realized, duh, that I'm not going to need to pump constantly. Just one session per day. You have to get your body on a schedule too, not just the baby(ies). It'll be an interesting ride, for sure, but I feel better about it now. I took my mom with me and she was like 'man! I wish I knew some of this stuff 37 years ago!!' (she b-fed my sister, not me) :haha:


----------



## mikihope

JLo- Good luck! I hope you see that second line in a few days!

Wish- Reading your account of your class, I just realized I don't remember what I learnt when I took the class! It was interesting, though. Thank you for your support. You're right, it is good that I'm this far along. What happened to that girl in your pregnancy class was what I feared would happen to me. But now things seem to be taking another turn... and yes they are talking induction.

I went for an appointment with the high risk doc today, and she told me that they are now considering cholestasis. My bile acid measured 10.4 (forget the units) and the maximum of the normal range is 10. Even though the elevation is really small, and I don't present with the symptom of itching, they are treating it as if I have it. It sounds like they've never seen a patient like me, who found out that they had elevated bile acid, but had no itching at all. So I get to take meds for that. But they are also asking to induce me at 37 weeks! This is very scary to me, and it seems a bit unnecessary since I don't even seem to have cholestasis. We're so unprepared, and none of the members of my family can make it here in time.

They still don't know if I am developing pre-E or HELLP, so I am to have weekly blood tests and twice-weekly non-stress tests. I would prefer to try to get further along before being induced, especially since both me and gummy are being monitored. Oh, they did a quick scan for some measurements today, so we got to see him :cloud9: He's measuring fine, so that's great!


----------



## Wish2BMom

holy cow, miki!! that's about 2 weeks away!! Do you still need to prep nursery and such or are you good there?
Maybe ask for one more week? Seems 37 is the one to go with though, considering both you and the girl in my class have the same week. Try to remember, though - they are inducing b/c the risk gets greater, either on you, Gummy or both of you. 2 more weeks is some good cooking time, especially if there really isn't much going on in there. But to be safe for BOTH of you, please remember they are doing what's best!! I don't want any harm to come to either of you! :hugs:


----------



## Rainshiny

Miki, you are doing really well given all the challenges! 37 weeks is great- youll likely be able to bring the baby home with you. Its really good u dont have to be on bed rest and that you can wait a little longer. Hang in there, hon!

Wish- my docs could all deliver twins vaginally as long as baby a is head down. Baby b breach is no big deal if its the second one out. Heck, he might swing down on his own once he has some room! Ask around if other obs are willing to deal w baby b breach. Otherwise, try calling them pansies for not offering it!!! Just kidding, haha. 

I have a breastfeeding multiples book I could mail you if u want.

Where did Alleke go?

Happy thanksgiving all!!


----------



## terripeachy

Lots of exciting things going on. Yay!!

If some of you recall, my sister's nanny was going through IVF and it didn't work. She had a good number of eggs/fertilization, but none of the embryos made it to blast so she never went through transfer. Well, she texted me last night and told me she's getting divorced! Her new husband has a girlfriend. She's been married a little over a year. I felt so bad but I told her that God works in mysterious ways and although she wasn't able to get pregnant, at least now she doesn't have to worry about keeping that loser in her life for 18+ years. I'm saying it now, but I bet when she finds someone knew she's going to get pregnant immediately. I can't wait to see how this story turns out. She's young so she definitely still has time on her side. Heartbreaking, though. 

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## JLObytheBeach

For the moms expecting..did you also get a weird metallic taste in ur mouth? Temp stayed high today, even had some morning sickness but still BFN. Guessing if implant was Monday still too soon to show. Patiently waiting... Lol...


----------



## JLObytheBeach

And...AF came today. Maybe next month


----------



## terripeachy

Oh no. Sorry JLo. Ugh.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh no JLo!! Im so sorry!!! For the record, I did not have a metallic taste. Fxed for next month!!

Terri - thats crazy!! I agree with you - all things happen for a reason. Bullet dodged, I say. 

Rain - did the book help you? Good tips? Id love it if you think its worthwhile! Thank you!! And with vag birth vs c-sec - Im completely on the fence about preference so whichever way is the best for me and the boys, they can do. Just as long as there are drugs! 

Miki - how are you feeling?

Wicky - how was your holiday?

I hope everyone had a great thanksgiving! We did - my folks were up all week and it was wonderful. My mom did all the babies laundry, we shopped, got the cribs ordered, and then everyone helped thanksgiving day. I basically spent the day in the recliner watching football bc I was swelling easily. 
We finished our Prep for Birth classes too! Only one more class - infant cpr - and the hospital tour. Then building the cribs and getting the car seats in and we are ready! Logistically anyway!


----------



## mikihope

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!

Wish- Thank you so much for your concern for gummy and me :hugs: At least hes still doing very well during the non-stress tests, and fluid looks good. I now go every Tues and Fri. From the research that Ive done, I think Ill try to move towards a 38 week induction, as long as my levels are good and I dont have itching or high blood pressure. Ill listen to what they have to say, of course. Oh, Im so not ready, stuff-wise! DH and I have been spending the Thanksgiving break reading stuff on the net, and making online purchases. On Thanksgiving day itself, we bought the crib and associated stuff, stroller and car seat, baby necessities and clothes. We went for a newborn care class yesterday. Its getting very real! Looks like you may be even more prepared than I am, with all your classes done and stuff bought!

Rain- Thank you so much for making me feel better. I do hope to let gummy bake in there a little longer, but I will go with 37 weeks if they really think that my situation requires it.

Terri- What sad news for your sisters nanny. But better earlier than later, I guess. I hope that this is a new beginning for her, and as you said, maybe shell meet someone great for her and manages to get pregnant then!

JLo- Sorry it wasnt your month. I hope next month is!

AFM- Its been crazy dealing with the recent twists and turns, but Im also getting quite excited to meet gummy. DH is too! Im so glad for the extra monitoring, as I was so sick with worry. 

I managed to stay clear of silly mom stuff for a while, by simply avoiding talking to her. Once she found out I had gestational diabetes, and supposedly preeclampsia, she said that she had those too. This is something she has done to me throughout my life. Somehow she always has what I have, but worse. I was very sceptical, because back in the early 70s, Singapore was kind of backward and akin to a 3rd world country. How did they know she had these conditions?

During our last conversation a few days ago, she again feigned surprise when I mentioned that my sister was staying on after her husband and kids leave (the kids have to start school after New Years). She was still trying to force my sister to go home. She pretends to be ok with things, then she tries to force/manipulate you to do what she wants. I told my sister about my moms reaction, and she said that she tends to forget things nowadays. Sigh, shes still unable to see the kind of person my mom really is. And this is after my mom brought her kids for a haircut without her knowledge, after the 100th time that my sister told her that she was never to do that again. To make things worse, they were horrible haircuts!

I really hope that she doesnt drive me crazy during her stay here! Im excited that my family is coming, but she does annoy me with her meddling and boundary stomping.


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - I'm so glad you're getting so much monitoring now. It's probably going to make the time go by quicker too now that you have something scheduled every few days! Gummy will be here before we all know it!! YAY!! Sounds like you got some great preparation in too, that's wonderful.
Yeah, the last thing you need is your mom adding even more stress to your 'new mom' situation. I feel for you, for sure. Send her home if she causes you too much angst!! :) (easier said than done, I know...)

I'm currently online trying to take advantage of cyber deals plus the closeout % off for closing our registry but my closeout coupon code isn't working!! GAHH!! If I can get the last 2 car seat bases and the stroller for way cheaper than I thought, I'd love that but this stupid code is blocking me!


----------



## terripeachy

Miki-three more weeks!! Exciting times. I find it somewhat comical that your mom says she had the same thing you do. Nice of her to tell you now. Look how great you turned out!! Hopefully it's a little reassuring even if it isn't true. 

Wish-hopefully your coupon went through by now. Good for you for getting everything together. I'm so excited for the boys' arrival. 

I needed 4 points last night from the Steelers defense in order to beat my opponent. I figured against the packers it would be a shoe-in. I watched the game with bated breath until the fourth quarter and the Pack kept coming back. I woke up this morning and guess how many points I had? Four!!!!! Im so lucky. Now I will not be receiving the ugly trophy and I move up in the standings. Phew!! We have one more game remaining until playoffs and I'm not even a contender so my fantasy season is over next Monday. That's a love/hate because I do find it very fun. 

I did some Christmas shopping on Saturday since the weather was nice and I hate being out in the cold and with others being obnoxious so things worked out. All in all, I had a great weekend. 

Can't wait to hear everyone's updates. Check in ladies!


----------



## Ask4joy

JLo - so sorry about AF. It never gets easier, does it? Hoping you get your bfp soon!

Wish - that&#8217;s great that you got so much accomplished and are feeling ready! Exciting!

Miki - sorry to hear about the mom drama. I get it! Glad to hear you got some baby shopping done! I&#8217;m going to need all of your input on this stuff (hopefully) so don&#8217;t disappear once the baby is here! :)

Terri - I admire your love of football! I wish I were a fan but maybe it&#8217;s because my city has the worst team in NFL history. I&#8217;m sure you can figure that one out! Lol.

AFM - 1 week away from transfer. Lining check tomorrow morning. Hopefully everything is on track!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ask - good luck with the lining check!! report back! we love all the numbers! :) that SUCKS about your football team! 

terri - WOOOO no ugly trophy!! :wohoo: hahahaha! I'm actually IN the playoffs in both of my leagues! I can't believe it! I'm in 2nd place in one of them but I think that's the league where only first place gets something. Booooo. 
Oh and my coupon never went through, I think b/c you probably can't use it WITH the Cyber Monday deal. Whatevs. I still got the dang stroller.

So I had to go to the doc yesterday - Sunday/Sunday night I had a few AF-like cramps and some, ermmm, bathroom issues. What I read online said to call and tell the doc so I went in for a quick check. Uneventful, thankfully - everything is fine. Cervix is still long and closed so we're good! And apparently I have been getting Braxton Hicks and didn't know it - my belly turns into a tight, hard basketball sometimes but with no pain. I guess that's it! I felt a little silly going in but they reassured me that we'd prefer to check on things at 31 weeks rather than go on a 'probably fine'. I'm glad I went in! Next up - appt this Friday to scan the boys and check growth, etc. And probably talk c-section. The doc yesterday literally was maniacally laughing at me when he saw they were in the 50th and 62nd percentile and one was still head up. He said 'yeah, you're not growing small twins, they are 2 full-sized babies'. Literally the only thing he didn't do was point at me when laughing! It was comical, I was laughing too. And maybe crying a little inside. HA!


----------



## terripeachy

Ask- well there are two other teams that are almost as bad so at least your team isn't all alone. Some first round draft picks can be great though so don't give up. How did the lining check go today? I hope all is well for next week. Eek, next week!! That rhymes. 

Wish-better to go in and get laughed at then have an emergency where you are not prepared at all. I'm glad everything is fine and that's great that your boys are super healthy (sized) at this point. And congrats on your fantasy teams. Can you at least win some money?


----------



## Ask4joy

Haha thanks Terri! I don&#8217;t know if the Browns are actually the worst team in NFL history but it sure feels like it! At least we have basketball and baseball. Lol

Lining is great! Doc said it looks &#8220;gorgeous&#8221; - 9.7mm today so transfer is ON for Monday! Must have been all that wine I drank over Thanksgiving...helps the blood flow, ya know? Lol :wine:


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Im glad that your boys are doing so well! What a relief that the cramps turned out to be nothing to worry about. Strangely, I had bad AF-like cramps yesterday. I think I overdid it at work moving and fixing stuff. The cramps went on for quite a while, and I was worried, but I neglected to call. I should have, though. You did the right thing going in to check on your babies! Glad that theyre snugly in there. I too have had BH and didnt know it. We found out during the non-stress testing.
Thanks, Im glad for the monitoring. I tend to feel bad about asking for things, so its good that theyre making me go in so often. Yeah, Im starting to feel more prepared. Im so glad its so easy to buy online. And my mom it will be good to have her here for help, and I enjoy her company for short periods of time. I just dont know how Im going to feel when Im trying to deal with hormones and being a new parent, AND dealing with her!

Terri- Thanks, thats a refreshing way of looking at things. I still doubt that she knew she had those conditions, though. Shes not the sort to keep silent about things like this, she likes drama and sounding like she went through tough conditions. Glad you avoided receiving the ugly trophy!

Ask- Wow, thats a great lining! Monday is so close, Im so excited for you! Thanks for your support on my mom drama. Im planning to stick around after gummy is here, hopefully I can be of help then!

Ive never played fantasy football, but I used to play fantasy basketball. I then gave up when I went back to Singapore. I tried playing the first year I was back in Singapore, but it was tough keeping up. First, I was asleep during the live draft picks due to the time difference, so I was left with a team of people I didnt want. Next, they showed almost none of the games in Singapore, so I was reduced to reading up instead of watching. It wasn't as fun, and I didnt do too well!

So my liver enzymes went down, and my blood pressure is still good, and I now have only trace protein in my urine (i.e. normal). I dont have itching, but because of my slightly elevated bile acid level at the last test (10.4, when the max is 10), they are treating me as if I do have cholestasis. Im waiting for my latest results, as well as to hear from my OB about delaying induction a little bit. If they dont agree, or if my bile acid level is high, I will have to be induced at 37 weeks! Argh, so close!


----------



## terripeachy

Ask-great lining! That is super exciting. Did you decide which emby you are going to transfer? Do you want a surprise? No your team is not the worst in history, yet. Ha ha. The dolphins have that record and have had it for a long time. Rest easy. And yes, you have basketball. 

Miki-your chart says that tomorrow you are 36 weeks so one more week to go. Yeah!! When is your family coming in? I hope they take care if the baby stuff so you can relax and enjoy this time.


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - I almost choked on my breakfast when I just realized you could have Gummy next week!!! EEEEE!!! So exciting!
Sounds like your body might be evening out a bit, which is awesome. I hope your last test comes back normal and you can let things ride for maybe 2 weeks. EEEE still soon!!! I can't believe it!

Ask - Monday!! omg!! another EEEE!! so many fun things happening in the next week or so!! I can't take it. That's a gorgeous lining, your embie will snuggle in so nicely I hope!


----------



## Ask4joy

Miki - so glad some of your numbers are improving! Hoping Gummy stays put a little while longer but I&#8217;m sure either way all will be well!

Terri - Shows how much I know about football! I do have to say that Cleveland has some die-hard fans despite our team&#8217;s poor record year after year! 

Wish - thank you! I am hoping and praying! 

DH just did my first PIO shot! I hardly felt a thing! I heated the area with my heating pad for 5-10 mins before and heated the oil for 2 minutes on the heating pad then massage and heat after. I can&#8217;t believe that huge needle and I only felt a little prick!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ask - it's crazy, right?? good job to both of you for such a painless first experience!!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi everyone! 

I am back from my trip and have all kinds of news. Plus you ladies had all kinds of news while I was away!

Ask - I am so excited for your transfer... I can't believe it's only a few days away. FX for you to have an excellent outcome! :happydance:

Miki - I can't believe you could have your baby in just a week or two! I hope that all is well and you can coax them to 38 weeks, but if not, it sounds like you are in good hands and you and gummy are getting great care. If it's any help, my OB said that they consider 37 weeks "full term" but I think they call it early full term. So the difference between 37 and 38 weeks isn't nearly as big as between 36 and 37, if that makes sense. I hope you're feeling okay!

Wish - I can't believe the babies are "normal" sized instead of smaller twin-sized babies! Still relieved they aren't 12 lbs, but they are about that combined now, right? :haha: Are they talking about a date that they would induce if you haven't gone into labor yet? I know it's common for twins to be born early, but wasn't sure if that was because of induction or just nature. Ahhhh!!! in any case, it's so close!

Terri - so sorry about the news on your sister's nanny's marriage. But like you and others said, she has plenty of time to find the right partner and try again. I hope she is doing okay, though. That's got to be super stressful on top of failed IVF cycle :hugs:

Joy - sorry about AF. FX for next cycle to be the one!

Hi Rain!

Okay, on to my updates. So, first off, I am still super sick with morning sickness and miss about 1/2 of my work time each week. In fact, I was so sick last week that I ended up not working the two days prior to my vacation time. Ugh. I'm hopeful that this part will be over in a couple of weeks, but a bit worried since I didn't start having real issues until week 11. I'll be 15 weeks on Saturday, so FX that I only have 1 more week of this nausea. I've lost like 7 lbs in the last three weeks because of it!

On the happy front, we got the cell free fetal DNA results back and no abnormalities were detected in any of the chromosomes, including sex chromosomes. They also said that we are having a girl, but all of this is with a 95% confidence level, so we aren't sharing the news widely until after the anatomy scan on 12/27. My mom is a very concrete thinker and would be so confused if we told her girl now and boy in a month LOL. She's already trying to float the theory that I'm not as far along as I am because my morning sickness didn't start until week 11. I tried to explain that with IUI, there isn't that much wiggle room in the dates... it can only be off by about 2 days, max. 

And on another happy note, DW got to hear the heartbeat for the first time on Tuesday. She was so excited. I was happy that they could find it with the doppler, so that means the baby's getting bigger! I'm still not showing, although I can feel the top of my uterus just below my waistline, so I know it's only a matter of time until I show for real. 

MIL is still in rehab, but is supposed to be discharged to home with home health next Friday. I'm not too happy about Friday discharge, as HH doesn't usually start until the next business day after discharge, which makes it Monday. So two whole days with no assistance right at the time she will need it most. Ugh! But the good thing is that she has returned to her baseline cognitive abilities, so she can go back to living at home. She will not be allowed to drive, though, unless she can pass the driving test. She also needs a follow up with neurology to see if they can provide help/answers for her short term memory loss and general difficulty with simple tasks like telling time on an analog clock. So still worried, but we're on the right track. 

Okay, enough of an epistle from me. I hope everyone is well today and I can't wait to hear more updates on the baby-watch front!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Everyone

How are you.

Wicky, thanks for thinking about me. I read a while back that you were wondering about me. I have to admit that I haven't caught up with recent pages though.

I am keeping an eye on bumps though. wish, I can't wait until the Twinnies arrive.

I am still n England and my DH is currently in New Zealand. he has been there for over two months now. He will be back in England next week. The girls are so excited to see him and I think he has really missed us all being apart.

However I feel sad. I don't want to live so far away rom my family. My mum tells me she will never see me again and it makes me very sad.

Actually I'm probably not in the right frame of mind to be writing. Sadly last weekend my close friend in New Zealand took her own life. I had been feeling lost already and am even more lost now.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Excellent update, wicky! So glad DW got to hear the heartbeat finally! And that your MIL is doing well enough to go home. Sounds like she still might need a level of attention though. Im sorry youre still feeling sick, though!! I really hope that goes away soon so you can enjoy the rest of 2nd tri. 

Spud - :hugs::hugs: Im so so sorry for your loss, sweetie. You are going through so much right now. I feel like thats unfair of your mom to say to you. Is she not mobile? What does DH think about moving there permanently? I wish I could give you a hug irl. Please remember, you can come here to feel lost and well try to help! 

Scan today was great! Boys are both head down now but I think Im still going to go with a c-section bc its less risk to them. So well schedule that for week 38, mid-Jan. However, boys are measuring at 4.07 and 4.02 so who knows if theyll make it that long bc of their size! If they keep gaining a 1/2lb per 2 weeks, then theyll be around 7lbs each at birth!! 14lbs of baby in me!! :shock:


----------



## Lee37

Wish, sooooo excited for you..jan is coming soon and i see youre having boys? Awesome!!!!! <3 <3


----------



## MsRipple

Wish - January is so soon! Woohoo! Miki and Wicky - glad to hear things are progressing!

I've been checking in with everyone - silently stalking :)

Everything here is going well - gearing up for the holidays and trying not to tear my hair out trying to find decent available daycare for baby (Rain- any ideas?)


----------



## mikihope

Terri- Thanks! Hopefully its more like 2 weeks and not 1, as my bile acid levels came back at 5.5. They are allowing me to go to 38 weeks max. My parents should be coming at the 37 week mark. I think they should be of great help, and Im so glad theyre coming, I just have to try to let my moms controlling ways not bother me!

Wish- Thanks, my body does seem to be evening out. Even the gestational diabetes is not so bad, and Im getting better blood sugar readings. And my bile acid level was good enough for them to consider waiting until 38 weeks. So I have 2 weeks! Wow, I cant believe that your boys could be 14 lbs total at birth! Im so glad for you that theyre so healthy and such a good size, but it must be uncomfortable for you.

Ask- Its almost Monday! Im so excited for you! Isnt it crazy how little the actual needle entry hurts? I used the same protocol as you for the pre- and post-shot treatment, and I had no lumps or marks. Thanks for your encouragement, hopefully gummy gets a chance to bake in there until at least 38 weeks!

Spud- Im so sorry for your loss. And it must be so hard to be so far away from home. Having alternated between living in Singapore and here in the States, I can sympathize with the feeling of being far away from loved ones. But Im not homesick for Singapore, and I can only imagine how hard it is for you when you miss home so much. I wonder why your mom said something like that, it seems very thoughtless and hurtful, unless she had good reason to. I hope that you continue to check in, we are here to help you not feel so alone :hugs:

Wicky- Thanks, Im hoping to get to 38 weeks, but youre right  37 weeks is considered full term. I just want to try to get close to when gummy is ready to come out! I cant bear the thought of kicking him out way before hes ready, plus that could mean complications for him. Poor you, your morning sickness sounds really tough to deal with. I really hope that it goes away and you get to truly enjoy your 2nd Tri! Glad that your little girl? is fine and healthy, and your DW got to hear the heartbeat! And Im glad that your MIL is getting better, even though her condition is still worrisome. 

Hi MsR! Ive been wondering how you and baby are doing. Im glad you checked in to let us know that you are both doing well. I hope you find good daycare for baby soon!

AFM- I tested positive for Yesterdays non-stress test turned into a long ordeal as gummy was moving like crazy from the beginning. One hour later, they gave up as he was too active to give them a baseline heart rate. I was so sore from his constant big movements. They transferred us to Labor and Delivery to get extended monitoring for another hour. Luckily, he calmed down a little from the walk across the street, and they got a baseline and good readings. I dont know why, but I was in a lot of discomfort after that and my belly was tight like a basketball for hours after. It didnt matter what position I was in, I was really uncomfortable. I seem to be much better this morning, so thats a relief. I had started to wonder if gummy was preparing to come out early!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Lee & MrsR - hi!! :wave: so glad you both popped on!! I know - I literally have 6 or less weeks now until I get to see my boys!! <3 <3 its pure insanity to try to wrap my head around. 

MrsR - I hope you figure out daycare quickly. Such a worry but youll feel so much better theme its figured out. We have daycare but no chosen pediatrician yet!! Gotta get on that!

Miki - thats wonderful that they let you push to 38 weeks!!! Im so happy for you! Everything is just going to fall into place. Folks will be here in time, your body is getting better, gummy will be perfect! Sooo happy for you!

I hope everyone is having a great weekend! Football Sunday today, Im getting sad that the season is already coming to an end. Though I guess Ill be busy enough soon! Making some gumbo today, the house will smell great! We got the cribs too. We might save building those until next weekend now. Went to Infant CPR yesterday, that helped my nerves quite a bit. Choking is my latest fear for the babies. 
Thats all for me! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-true, you'll definitely be busy and not even thinking about football. Ha! I won last night. Rams defense is amazing! I think I'll end up in ninth place but that's OK. I thought I might have enough points to move up even more but that isn't the case. And yes, I calculated everyone's score! 

Such good news from everyone. Hi Mrs R and Lee! Good to see you guys for a hot minute. 

Have a great week all.


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - I have to catch up on posts but just wanted to report back that I&#8217;m officially PUPO! Transfer was easy! Doc said everything looked great! FX FX FX!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Awesome, Ask!!!! PUPOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Rainshiny

Spud- Im so sorry for your loss. Maybe u could work something out where you get to go home more often? Thats so hard to be homesick.

Miki- glad you are doing better. Now listen lady! If you feel any type of crampiness or anything weird you call you doc, hon! Dont make me come out there!! Kiss kiss

Terri- whoop!!

Ms R - daycare centers, in home daycare, Nanny share, au pair? Have you looked/posted on neighborhood parent list servs? Im sure there are a ton.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ditto what rainy said, miki! how are you feeling? omg, the countdown is ON!!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you, Wish! It was kind of a whirlwind of a day (they thawed the wrong embryo but easily corrected it) - you can read about it in my journal if you want all the juicy details. Lol.

I love that you are taking all of these classes. I&#8217;m definitely going to do that! Honestly I&#8217;m so afraid of infants because they are so tiny and fragile! I need to boost my confidence! 

Miki - you are so close! Sorry to hear about the soreness! Sounds like Gummy is starting to say, &#8220;let me out!&#8221; How do you feel emotionally - are you ready for this baby boy?! So exciting!

Spud - I&#8217;m very sorry for your loss. Heartbreaking. :hugs:

Wicky - I&#8217;m sorry you are still feeling sick. Boo! But happy to hear everything else is going well with baby and the free cell DNA test came back normal! Exciting that DW got to hear the heart beat for the first time! Yay!

Hi Terri, Lee, MsR and Rain (and anyone else I missed)! :)


----------



## Rainshiny

And congrats on being PUPO, Ask!!! What is your testing philosophy? Will you test in a week or wait?

Wicky- yikes you all have a lot on your plates!! I really hope the puking subsides and your mom settles back into relative independence quickly.

Wish- if your docs recommend a c section, thats important. Its too bad bc otherwise its seems sort of drastic to have surgery when you have both head down. But I understand its a personal choice of course. (Im just jealous of your two heads down positions). Im sure you feel gigantic- Ive been there. Im pretty sure the growth will slow down here! Glad u got all your stuff! Exciting times. How much time can you take off? And hubby?

Afm- Ours are almost two!


----------



## mikihope

Woohoo, Ask! You're PUPO :happydance: Fx for you! Hehe, thanks, I hope that gummy is really getting ready to come out. At least I won't be kicking him out before he's ready! We're emotionally ready and excited to meet gummy, but I feel so unprepared for the birth part.

Thanks, Wish! I'm afraid of the (early) induction, but at least I have a doula to help me. I've been informed that induction can take days, and I will be confined to the hospital bed due to the constant monitoring. Argh! It's extra scary for me because just last year, I was confined to a hospital bed after my bike crash. It was a very traumatic experience and I'm now afraid of being confined to a bed while in pain :cry:

Rain- Thank you so much, you're so kind :hugs: And you and Wish are right, I really should call the doc when I feel anything crampy or weird. How are your adorable twins doing?


----------



## Wish2BMom

ask - YES definitely take the classes!! They are worth it, even if you've done all the research you think you need. It's good confirmation of what is going on right NOW. Like, DH and I have had CPR training many times in the past but the trainer said that what we learned 5+ yrs ago has changed. So it's a good refresher and way to learn new techniques. And you have a new reason to pay attention!
Thawed the wrong embie?? ooooh, def going to your journal! That's crazy but I'm glad they course-corrected quickly!

rainy - oh so their growth will slow?? here I was calculating a 1/2 lb per week and thinking I"m going to be giving birth to 7-lb babies! I mean, maybe still, but yikes. And don't be too jealous of 2 head down - I think B flipped back up the other night. I have a rounded lump by my ribs again! He had his feet up to his face in the last scan, now I'm just picturing him doing backspins in there! M'boy's got moves! :haha:
Also, the twins are TWO?! Where did that time go?! What are you and DW doing for them this year?

miki - yeah, I don't know if there is much that can prepare us for the birth!! I am nervous about it too, it's almost all I can think about. I'm positive you'll be fine. That's awesome you got a doula! I was thinking about it - simply b/c I want DH to be able to freak out a little too and not have the pressure of calming me down. But I guess we don't need one now with a c-section! unless I want her to take pics :)
How have you been feeling this week? I hope that your past haunts don't harm too much and they can be washed away with this new and positive experience. Will you be at the same hospital?

Spud - how are you doing, friend? I hope you're ok. Been thinking about you.

terri - I am in both playoffs!! WHAT?? I'm never in playoffs! But I have Gronk in one of my leagues and he goes and takes that cheap, dirty shot and is out this week. Now I have to find a TE, this late in the season, that's going to help me?! Impossible!

Have a happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh and rain - my new place of work doesn't have a formal 'maternity leave' (awesome...) so I'm cobbling together sick time, excused time, personal holiday time and STD to make hopefully 11 weeks. DH has 6 weeks of paternity plus a TON of PTO. I don't even start accruing vacation until Feb, I think!


----------



## Rainshiny

Miki- the good thing about giving birth is u can finally have good pain meds! Also, the nurses really know what they are doing and with a doula too you will do great.

Wish- wow you have a lot of kids of times! Thats great you can pull them together. I remember the movements towards the end- so bizarre right? Like squirrels and then like cats!!

We had a doula who forwarded our time to post-Partum help and did a few night shifts for us. Consider looking into night Nanny services cause they are a lifesaver! I think we did just once every couple weeks- expensive but worth it.

Ask- how u feeling? Hows your sister doing?

We r doing a little cupcake party for them. Been dealing w some poop issues and daycare issues which have been really trying.


----------



## Rainshiny

Ttc- how r u??


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh yeah - this company is a little archaic in some of the things they have (or don't). They are moving to a PTO policy in 2019, thankfully.
I will have my mom and sister up for a bit after the babies are born too, so hopefully that will help. Depending on how the feeding goes, of course. 
omg, totally like squirrels (which, your timing is funny b/c we are currently catching and releasing flying squirrels that are getting into our attic! we've caught 6 so far!)

Last night I was laying there trying to fall asleep and the babies were so rambunctious, they were moving the blanket on my belly. I could hear the swishing, like my cat's tail was moving or something. It was kinda creepy since no one else was in the room (I'm sleeping in the spare room now) but it made me laugh too.


----------



## mikihope

Thank you so much, Wish and Rain! I'm sorry I can't really write a personal reply right now as my head is exploding and I'm in shock... they want to induce me 2 days from now! That would be at noon on Friday.

My bile acid level came back at 12.1, which I was hoping was ok as it is still borderline and I still don't have any itching or any hint of symptoms. Instead, the doc immediately made an appointment for me to be induced on Friday. DH and I really want to postpone it at least a bit, but I don't really hold out much hope that we can ask for that. I really don't think I have cholestasis, but if I do, I know it can be scary.

I'm having a hard time now, as I just got the news on my voicemail not long ago. It's so weird that I've been getting worse and worse news as time goes on. Each time, I deal with things and feel happy and hopeful, and then I get hit with more bad news. It's really hard :cry:

We'll talk to the doc face to face tomorrow morning. We'll see if we can push the date to at least Monday, but if not, Friday it is. I'm so afraid and sad. I have no idea why I'm sad, maybe it's because I'm worried about gummy and how ready he is. I think it's also the fact that I've been really enjoying my time with gummy in my belly and how adorable his movements are. I wasn't prepared to lose that so soon. I'm excited to meet him, but I was unprepared for such an early date.

Sorry if this sounds incoherent, it's been quite a shock...


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw miki :cry: I'm so sorry you're so emotional right now. I completely understand, though. I almost cry when I look at my belly and think of when they won't be there anymore. I'm going to miss it so much. But you will have your gummy in your ARMS!!! looking up at his Mama finally!! 

I have to say that personally, I'm happy they are inducing you on Friday! Then you won't have to worry about how your body is holding up for gummy. Gummy will be out in the world!! and 37w+ X days is GREAT! I HOPE to make it that far, but I don't see it happening. 

Please let us know how it's all going today. And if you can't come on today b/c you're prepping and whatnot - GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!!!! And happy early birthday to Gummy!!! :hugs:

PS - my bday is today so if you wanted the doc to actually move you UP a day, I'd be ok with that! :friends:


----------



## Rainshiny

Holy cow, Miki! What a whirlwind the last couple weeks have been for you. Sounds like your doctors are really on top of things! Youre in good hands and baby will do great. And so will you! Congratulations in advance And cant wait to see some cute baby pics and happy mama pics after you give birth.

happy birthday wish!!!! You are going to get two little lovelies soon for your birthday.  If your mom and your sister are coming thats perfect because you need one adult per baby and a third to take care of you and a fourth to give the other three a break. Its a village! LOLRemember to PM me your address so I can send you the books. Do you have what to do when you are expecting two?


----------



## Ask4joy

Oh Miki, I&#8217;m sorry this is all happening so fast for you! I&#8217;m sure the doctors are doing what they believe is best but I can imagine how overwhelming this all is for you. You&#8217;ve been through a lot! I am sure all will be fine and you will forget about all of this once Gummy is in your arms! :hugs:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WISH! Any fun plans?

Thanks Rain, I&#8217;m feeling ok. Was having constant mild cramps/twinges/pinches the last two days but not much today aside from a random cramp here and there. Breasts are somewhat sore but that started before the transfer due to the drugs/hormones. I feel like an emotional basket case. I&#8217;m trying to be positive but I&#8217;m so scared this won&#8217;t work even after all the testing and all we&#8217;ve been through. Doc said over 70% get a positive pregnancy test after transferring 1 PGS normal embryo but live birth rate is more like 60%. Please please please let me be in the 60%. For those of you that did IVF/FET, did you have any early symptoms?

My SIL is doing great actually. She is on the new trial drug and her last scan showed smaller tumors! She is off of oxygen and feeling really good! We know it&#8217;s not a cure but hope she can stay stable for a long time. Cancer treatment is really having so many breakthroughs. If this were 5 years ago, she would have already exhausted her options.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks, girls!

rain - I'll PM you my address. I do not have that one, I don't think, but I can check when I get home. My friend who had twins gave me 4 books, but I can't remember which they are...

ask - I did IVF/FET and the times I was pregnant, I actually had less symptoms than I did when I wasn't! I felt so content and zen. My boobs hurt but I figured it was the meds too. This time, I had a wave of faintness actually the night of my transfer and then nothing, I don't think. It was weird b/c I was like 'that's way too early for implantation' but turns out, it could have been. Mine were BBs too, like yours, and looked like your picture. So my fingers are SO crossed for you!!
I think I've actually learned that during the TWW, it's kinda early for obvious symptoms to start. At least that's what I believe. I didn't have the heavier CM, the veiny boobs, any nausea (though I didn't have any of that at all!), the fatigue - all of that hit weeks later.
Just my humble opinion!!

oh and no fun plans, really! DH is picking up pizza from a yummy place around here we never get to and that's it. Dinner out tomorrow night with another couple but I don't think that's really for my bday. Just to get out before babies!


----------



## terripeachy

I miss one day and all the excitement happens! 
Miki- things will be great today! I can't wait to see pics and hear your birth story. Congrats!! I'll be checking in later tonight. 

Wish-sorry happy belated birthday!! I'm sorry I missed it. I'm glad you're enjoying your last few weeks with the boys dancing in your belly. And more importantly, why are you catching squirrels? It can't be safe, but I guess it's better that they are out of the house. Yikes! Congrats on playoffs!! In an winning this week so far but it doesn't count now! Grr. I saw the game where Gronk jumped on that guy. It was so late and intentional and dumb. These boys! Sigh. 

Ask- won't get a chance to read your journal but there only symptom I had was that I almost felt like I was going to faint when I went upstairs. Once I found out is pregnant I was hungry all the time and a smidge forgetful. And then it was gone. :cry: when are you planning on testing? 

Rain-congrats on the twins' birthday. And thanks for asking about TTC. I was thinking the same. 

Hi everyone else! Happy Friday!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - that's usually me with the late winning streak that doesn't matter! I'm sorry you had a stinky season. Every year when I end up like that, I'm like 'i'm tired of losing money! going to bail next year' but I never do. It's too fun.
squirrels - they are getting into our attic through the vents up there and chewing through the screen, looking for warm places for the winter. We've caught 10 now!! flying squirrels - they are actually super cute, but man are they abundant! And DH is doing all of that, I just look at them when he brings them down. We have humane traps he's setting up up there with peanut butter and sunflower seeds. :)

miki - THINKING OF YOU TODAY!! I hope all goes incredibly well and you have gummy in your arms soon!!

yes, TTC - where y'at??

afm - just scheduled my c-sec for 1/15!! CRAZY! a month and a week to go, if they don't surprise us sooner! My aunt said 'there's no way in hell' I'm making it to January. I will be surprised if I do too but hopefully even just that first week would be great (36 weeks). The less time in NICU, the better.


----------



## Ask4joy

Wish - 10 squirrels?! Oh my! I thought squirrels were fine outside in the winter...they seem to be here in Ohio! Congrats on setting your c-section date! It&#8217;s a good goal! ;)

Miki - Happy delivery day and happy birthday to Gummy! Thinking of you!

Terri - Thanks for sharing! I&#8217;ve noticed a couple of times that I have felt winded going up the stairs but it had to be too early to be a symptom for me! 

4dp5dt. Resisted the urge to test this morning. Breasts are very sore but normal for me when progesterone is high. No major cramping aside from the random twinges so far this morning but that could change. Seems to come in waves. Yesterday morning I woke up convinced it didn&#8217;t work then by yesterday evening I felt sure I was pregnant.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh the fun psychosis of the TWW!!! it's enough to drive you off a cliff if you thought it would help!!

I think squirrels are fine outside, they end up nesting and huddling together. But these buggers found a nicer home so they are trying to stay indoors at Chez Wish for the winter while the other squirrels slum it outside. :)


----------



## Ask4joy

Haha Wish - those squirrels are living in the lap of luxury!

Update (Wish already knows this)...caved and tested this morning after an hour hold and got squinters on three different tests! Super early but baby girl implanted! :yipee:

Oh and I had a crazy dream last night that I tried cocaine for the first time (what?!?) and then started freaking out saying, &#8220;what if I&#8217;m pregnant?!&#8221; I have no desire to try cocaine, for the record. LMAO.


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish are you sure you didnt catch the same squirrel 10 times?? Haha, they are rascally and oh so cute. Are u getting the creepy crawlers now with squirrels inside you and out??

I just sent off a couple books. I would have sent sleep books but I seem to have given them away. 

Ask- I only got a faint positive even at 8dp6dt. May be too early anyway. I did feel like something was different that month- my cm was different- watery, and I had a feeling something was up, but not til maybe 6dp6dt. Just a few more days and youll know!!


----------



## mikihope

Thank you so much Rain, Wish, Ask and Terri! I'm so grateful for your continued support, it has helped me tremendously :hugs: We decided to go with the docs' recommendations, as they were quite serious about the risks to gummy. I leave for the hospital in half an hour, and I'm so incredibly nervous! My folks arrived last night, everything has been a whirlwind.

Congratulations on your squinters, Ask! Fx for darker and darker lines!

I've attached a photo DH took of my bump last night, one last one before I go in to hospital.

That's all my brain can handle for now... still packing some last minute stuff. Apparently early induction can take days to work, or if it doesn't, it will be a C-section at the end. So I've been packing as if I'll be in there for a week. Argh, I'm so afraid of induction!
 



Attached Files:







37_week_bump_resized.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Wicky78

OMG!! :wohoo: OMG!! :wohoo:

I was away for a couple of days and SO MUCH EXCITING NEWS! 

Miki- I know you won't see this until you have your baby boy in your arms, but I still want to say how excited I am for you to be induced today. I'll be thinking good thoughts and sending lots of energy your way. I hope all goes well (and quickly!) and you can begin enjoying having your baby on the outside of your body :happydance:

Ask - I am over the moon for you that your little girl embie implanted and is making herself cozy right now. I was like you when I got my BFP - there was a moment where I just thought for sure I was pregnant, but I couldn't really point to any definitive symptom that gave me that impression. I am so happy for you! :cloud9:

Wish - C-section scheduled for my MIL's birthday :thumbup: We'll all be waiting to see if you make it that far, but either way, I'm excited for you, too! By the way, Capricorns are great kids (okay, maybe I'm biased because I am one LOL) :haha: Oh, and I almost forgot that you're going to the playoffs in FF woohoo! On another note: the squirrels... we had some in our attic and they kept getting in over and over again until we found and patched EVERY hole. So I would recommend doing what you can to block their entry, or else DH will be trapping and releasing the same squirrels for the next 6 months. Also, if you can release them somewhere far away from your home, that helps, too. 

MsR - glad to hear you and LO are doing well. Happy to hear from you!

Spud - so sorry to hear about your loss and the homesickness. I'm so sorry about the guilt trip your mom is placing on you. I hope you and DH can work something out to be able to spend time in NZ and in the UK so you don't have to feel so torn. I hope the girls are enjoying their time, but I bet they miss daddy, too. :hugs:

Hi terri, hi Rain, hi Lee, hi everyone I missed!

AFM there's been a whole lot of status quo going on. Still sick a lot this week, but things are maybe looking up. Last night I had 2 hours of no sickness and today I only had morning sickness until about 10:30 am and have been feeling pretty good ever since (knock on wood). Since tomorrow I'll be 16 weeks, I'm hoping this is the last throes of the HG/Morning sickness stuff! 

DW is back in MD with MIL. She is super stressed out because her mom was her rock, the healthy one who was going to live independently forever, but now it looks like she may need assisted living. Unfortunately, MIL doesn't believe that she needs help and also says she can't afford assisted living. So it's going to be a battle all the way and DW isn't really emotionally ready for that, although she is already planning to do whatever is needed to keep her mom safe. I feel terrible that I can't be there to support her and she feels guilty that she's not here to help me with all the pregnancy stuff. It's tough. 

On top of everything else, DW's aunt (MIL's sister) had some kind of event on Wednesday evening where she stopped breathing and her heart stopped. They know what caused it, but aren't recommending treatment because of her age and health, as it would be surgery. So she's been in the hospital for two days and DW has had to handle that, too. I feel so bad for her. She doesn't know when she will be able to come home again, which is hard for me emotionally, but we both have missed so much work lately that we've exhausted our paid time off and are going to have smaller paychecks for a while. That is totally stressing me out, but there's nothing I can do, so I will make the best of it in terms of keeping up with bills, but Christmas presents may be super sparse this year. 

Okay, sorry to be a bummer there, but I feel better after venting a little. I am still super hopeful that the morning sickness is on the way out and happy pregnancy is on the way in. I'm also very excited for Miki's impending baby and Ask's BFP. I'll at least be :ninja: to see any updates!


----------



## Rainshiny

Ask- I missed you newest post- hooray for early squinters!! Line porn, please?

Miki- so nice of you to update us amid all your preparations! Youll be in good hands - everyone will coach you through it. Smooth like butter...bring out your inner zen rock garden. You can do this, hon!!!

Ack, hi Wicky!! I looped another big post. I can respond to your post after work more, but for now, hope the nausea keeps staying away for you!


----------



## Wicky78

Rainshiny said:


> Ask- I missed you newest post- hooray for early squinters!! Line porn, please?

Yeah, line porn! There has been a distinct lack of it for a while now. :haha:


----------



## Ask4joy

Miki - you and your bump are adorable! :) Good luck today! 

Wicky - Thank you! I am sorry to hear about all of the family worries! I think it&#8217;s very common for people to resist assisted living at first but hopefully your MIL will come around. I hope your DW&#8217;s aunt is able to have a decent quality of life without the surgery. That&#8217;s gotta be scary. 

Thank you, Rain! Posting my squinters!
 



Attached Files:







479D7B86-4032-478E-9CB9-DB9BC83561D2.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 10









2E10DE2B-36D7-45B1-A73B-17E81D0C4773.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Wicky78

Those lines are clearer than mine were at 9DPIUI, Ask! That's awesome!

Also, thanks for the insight about resisting assisted living. I am hoping she'll come around, too. Now I don't feel like that's such a long shot! And yes, I am very worried about DW's aunt being able to live well with her condition, but if the choice is occasional syncopal episodes (brief) or being debilitated or life shortened by surgery, I guess I understand the choice. Since she lives in assisted living, I know there is quick medical help right there, so that's a relief. Whoo... it's been quite a year for us, from a family medical standpoint!

By the way, I forgot to say that it's great news about your SIL responding well to the experimental treatment. I hope this can give her some stability for a long time! Yay!


----------



## Wicky78

mikihope said:


> Thank you so much Rain, Wish, Ask and Terri! I'm so grateful for your continued support, it has helped me tremendously :hugs: We decided to go with the docs' recommendations, as they were quite serious about the risks to gummy. I leave for the hospital in half an hour, and I'm so incredibly nervous! My folks arrived last night, everything has been a whirlwind.

You've got this, girl! We are all here rooting for you and your gummy. Also, you look great in your photo. Gummy will someday be fascinated by this final photo of his mom before he entered the world!


----------



## Rainshiny

Wicky78 said:


> mikihope said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Rain, Wish, Ask and Terri! I'm so grateful for your continued support, it has helped me tremendously :hugs: We decided to go with the docs' recommendations, as they were quite serious about the risks to gummy. I leave for the hospital in half an hour, and I'm so incredibly nervous! My folks arrived last night, everything has been a whirlwind.
> 
> You've got this, girl! We are all here rooting for you and your gummy. Also, you look great in your photo. Gummy will someday be fascinated by this final photo of his mom before he entered the world!Click to expand...

I second that- what a cute pic of you and inside gummy, Miki, !!!!


----------



## Rainshiny

Omg!!! Ask, thats no squinter, those are full on BFPs!!!!!! You are PREGNANT, lady!!!! Congratulations &#127880;&#127881; &#127868; &#127802;!!!!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Ahh yay! Thanks Rain! :yipee:


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats Ask!! Yeah!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Ask - more hugs from me, Im so happy for you!!! :hugs:

Miki - ahhhhhh you might have gummy now!!! :wohoo: and you are TINY!!! omg you carried so well. I cannot even believe you had the troubles you did! I cant wait to hear how everything went!!

Wicky - so glad to hear the ms may be waning. Im so very sorry to hear that you and DW are dealing with so many family issues while youre trying to just enjoy your pregnancy together. You sound like a phenomenal team, though. I hope things fall in line soon. 

Squirrels - so yeah, we are releasing them over 10 mi away at DHs work ( gorgeous woods there, I run the trails). We were actually told not to plug any entryways yet bc the one we think it is needs a new screen but the ones that are already inside will create havoc if they realize they are trapped inside. Technically we should only be dealing with whomever is in the best that is already here. All other squirrels outside are packed up for the winter. The pest lace comes 1/3 so itll be all fixed by then. 

DH is doing his own nesting today! :) both cribs are built and hes rearranging to how I thought it should look in the nursery. Im just all laid back on the couch trying to bring my cankles down. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

And rainy - thank you so much for the books!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you, Terri!

Miki - hope you are doing well and have Gummy in your arms by now!

Wish - sounds like its time to start charging rent! ;) So sweet that DH was setting up and arranging the cribs for you. Cant wait to see nursery pics when its all ready (if you dont mind sharing)!

Lines are progressing! Woohoo!
 



Attached Files:







55F25337-2FDE-4A2A-A594-D9F4F644E01C.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Wish2BMom

I don't mind sharing at all! I need pics on the walls and a couple of lamps and then we're done I think. It's not exactly how I wanted it but it's fine. DH is a GD brat sometimes and just wants to argue for argument's sake and put the cribs in a 'fine' place, just not where I wanted them. Whatever. It works. 
I went in and got my part of the nesting done yesterday - moved out stuff we're donating, put the Diaper Genie together, got the changing table area all set up, sheets on the crib mattresses, etc. I feel wayyyy more prepared. DH asked why I did that when they could get dusty over the next month. I get that but they could also come tomorrow, sooooo - I feel better about this.

I'm a cranky girl today - 2 nights of waking up for a few hours in the middle of the night will do that to you! My whole legs are swollen down to my toes, shoes do not fit right now and I had to come into work today to give a presentation - meaning I need work shoes to fit! I'm literally wearing those little slippers you can buy at a drug store to use for when you're in heels all night and you needed to stash a pair of slippers in your purse. Those. Those are my 'black shoes' today. Ugh!! I had my feet up just about all weekend too - I just think this is how it goes for the rest of the pregnancy. Oh, AND my smoothie leaked all over my car this morning. Somebody's got a case of the Mondays! 
Though I did win both of my FF games this weekend, so i'm still in the playoffs!

anyway...

how are you feeling, ask?? anymore line porn?

miki - hoping for updates soon!! I know you're probably soooooo busy and overwhelmed but I hope you can hop on for a moment and tell us you're both ok!

hello to everyone else - hope you have a fabulous Monday! ~ Cranky Girl


----------



## Ask4joy

I&#8217;m sorry you are feeling cranky and have to go in and give a presentation today, Wish! In slippers, no less! Poor girl! 

Why do DHs argue with us? Don&#8217;t they know better? I tell my DH, &#8220;the less you contradict me, the better your life will be.&#8221; :)

Lines are getting darker! I think DH is finally convinced I&#8217;m pregnant. With several chemicals and faint lines I think he didn&#8217;t want to get too excited but we have never seen them progressively get darker so yay!

I woke up starving and your loaf of bread ticker looks delicious! Lol!
 



Attached Files:







9B141ED4-CFC7-4519-8EB9-849DF8FD0CAA.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Wish2BMom

ohhhhhh those are so good!! I love seeing the progression!!

hahahaha - starving is a GREAT sign! That was my biggest thing in the first tri. I ate like a football player!
yeah - slippers. They are more like those little ballet shoes so without staring at them, they look ok. :shrug: Maybe I can take off at 2 to head home and be done with this place for the day (but log in from home, of course...). Tomorrow is a whole offsite training thing so should be casual.


----------



## Rainshiny

Ask- fantastic progression!! You must be thrilled!!! Glad hubby is convinced now :) I need to use your line on DW, lol. Do you go in for a beta soon?

Wish- I found the sleep book &#128580; oh well. U probably have it anyway. Sorry you are having a cranky pants Monday. You are seriously coping great!! Did u tell docs if u had sudden swelling? Will your work let you telework full time soon? Its tough but youre hanging in there!! Im sure the squirrels will appreciate your efforts and express it vociferously upon their arrival (the interior squirrels that is).


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-i honestly lol at those slipper footie things. My husband was like 'whats so funny?' he wouldn't understand. A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do. Thank goodness for whoever invented those things. I have a pair in nude. :rofl: those wouldn't quite work for me in public. Bwaahaa!! And awesome that you're winning in fantasy. It was a tough week for many with two quarterbacks going out. And the freaking ravens are the worst!! I can't stand watching them. Luckily I didn't stay up all night watching. I went to bed with them clearly in the lead. Suckers. The only savings grace was that we had a wholesaler buy us breakfast from Chick Fil A. 

Ask-great progression. Thanks for sharing your pictures. And yes to being hungry. Awesome sign. Eat up while you can!


----------



## elmum

Those progression lines look amazing ask4joy!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - :rofl: glad you could relate to the slippers! damn things. But they did the job! Uh yeah, Ravens - could have used you to knock the Steelers down a peg but nooooo! And what the hell happened to the Pats on Monday?! I went to bed after Brady threw his 2nd interception. He looked awful that night. Maybe he had a cranky pants Monday too.

rainy - yeah, I can wfh 100% starting on Monday! but wait, plot twist - the contractor we hired that is covering for me while out starts that day so I still have to go in and train him. Hopefully I can do that Monday and then wfh Tuesday - on. 
I pointed out my new cankles to the nurse the last time I was in and just got an 'awww, yeah those are a bit chunky' or something like that. So she wasn't concerned. It's all in my legs/ankles/feet. Some in my hands, to the point where my rings don't fit but they still look like normal hands. I just feel like my hands are arthritic. And none in my face. So I don't think there is any concern. I'll point them out again at my appt this Friday. All of the apps and weekly updates say that swelled feet are common at this stage too. 

miki - still thinking of you and gummy!! hope all is well! I'm sure your world is a whirlwind right now. :) 

WFH today, trivia tomorrow night, cookie decorating at a friend's house (so really just adults mingling while kids decorate) Friday night, hospital tour Sat morning and maybe a Christmas party pop-in to our crazy neighbor's Sat night (though I don't want to go). Those are my upcoming plans that will get me to 34 weeks!! :) Anyone doing anything fun this weekend?


----------



## Rainshiny

Ask let us know about your beta today!! I saw your lines on your journal thread- awesome!!


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Ask! 

Can you ladies look at my chart and give me a more optimistic conclusion than, I geared up to O (based on positive OPK) but failed to do so (based on failure of my BBT to spike)?


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC! where the heck ya been??

oy, I cannot come to a different conclusion unless you happened to not catch the spike (if it was during the day or something). Were you sick or anything, throwing off your BBT?


----------



## TTC74

I don't have a clue where I've been! lol. I just kind of wandered off, but I'm back now. 

The only thing I can think of that MIGHT throw of my temps is that I've been waking up with it being a little chilly in the house, but I think that's a stretch.


----------



## Rainshiny

Ttc! Hiii!!! I think its the cold front that just moved in!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you TTC!

It might be a slow rise. Give it a couple more days. 

Waiting for THE call! (Beta results). Cmonnnn!


----------



## Rainshiny

Ask- I saw your beta post on your journal. 76- thats good news! Fantastic!!! Another step closer. Whats next? Beta Friday or a scan in a week or two?


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Rain. Beta Friday. I feel like 76 is kinda low...average seems to be around 120 for 9dp5dt but I guess I shouldnt worry.


----------



## TTC74

Rainshiny said:


> Ttc! Hiii!!! I think its the cold front that just moved in!

Its true! So, far Ive gottem a cold, been freezing, and feel a bit down (a touch of seasonal affective disorder maybe?). Its not fun. As a Floridian, I hate cold weather!


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome back TTC!!

Miki- hope everything is going ok. I'm sure you have no time to do anything but entertain so post when you can and just say everything is cool. It's been a few days so I'm sure Gummy is here by now. I've been trying to avoid the thread because I'm so excited. 

Ask-76 is good! When do you go back? Think positively especially with your symptoms. Are you still hungry? 

Rain-random snow tonight huh? I saw the roads were pretreated but I was clueless that we were getting snow. I'm officially over it except for maybe Christmas day. I had a good prospect meeting today. I hope the guy wants to become a client. Fxfx. Oh Lord, is that my new fxfx? Hee hee. 

Wish-yikes on the cankles. That is no joke. At least your face isn't swollen is be nervous if that was the case and thank goodness you can work from home. Keep those legs up. You have to make it to 2018! Glad the nursery is organized too. You and DH are getting it done. Woop Woop. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## TTC74

Temp went up! Hopefully thats indicative that it was just a slow rise.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ttc - yeah! nice rise there!! let's keep it that way!

ask - I'll post on your journal too but even though 76 seems low, you have had great progression this whole time. FX'ed for doubling or more on Friday!! :hugs:

terri - ooooh!! prospective clients!! FX'ed for you (and yes, this is a perfectly fine 'fx'!!) Good luck!! keep us posted. How much snow did you guys end up getting last night? I'm already over it too - I'm just annoyed when I have to leave the house in general. Putting on shoes takes an inordinate amount of time and I'm all pissed off by the end of it! :haha:

Anyone have fun plans for the weekend? Iiiiii - don't be jealous!! - get to renew my license tomorrow!! and register my car!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Yeah, there it is TTC! I had a bunch of cycles like that. 

Thank you for the reassurance, ladies. I&#8217;m such a worrier. DH and I did the math and if I picked up my hcg right when a FRER would detect a faint bfp (6.5 from what I read) and started doubling every other day then I&#8217;m right on target. Just crazy how some people can be so much higher and both turn out as healthy pregnancies! I also read varying stats...some places that said average hcg at 14dpo is 49, other places said 100, and another place said around 120. As you&#8217;ve said, it&#8217;s the doubling that&#8217;s important! 

We have gotten a lot of snow too. No school today for my DSSs. Kinda weird not teaching this year and getting so excited about a snow day!

Attaching my wondfo line progression. Not sure if it really means anything.

And yes, still starving! If I don&#8217;t eat every couple of hours I get a pit in my stomach and feel absolutely ravenous!
 



Attached Files:







BFBEF39F-5F5E-43F8-A105-E869643EBBBE.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Wish2BMom

looking awesome, ask!! I'd say for now, you have nothing to worry about!! there's not much darker those tests can go, from the looks of it.


----------



## Rainshiny

Terri- fxfx you get your client!! I didnt see the snow. Probably chasing after my little elves trying to get pajamas on them. There were some flurries this am tho. With the couple inches last week, I took them for a walk in the stroller and they were scared of the snow! They were happier the next day when it stopped falling. We played in it a bit. Still having child care issues erg.

Wish- how was your hospital tour? All set? Have fun w your license! Im impressed you can fit behind the wheel!!!!!!

Ask- true- betas have huge ranges. You are preggars, thats all I know.

Im sure Miki is fine, recovering and all!! Hope her mom is behaving herself.


----------



## SamRou

Hi ladies, I am new to all of this been stalking some threads though tehe:). Well at least the forums part. I have been TTC for over 2 years now. Been to the doctor, all is "fine" with my husband and I. So, no help there. Just looking for someone to talk to about all this weirdness that is called TTC. Especially that dam**d two week wait... Thank you in advance! And lots of baby dust to all:)


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome, Sam! we've all been driven off ledges monthly by that TWW and you have a plethora of different experiences on this thread. Feel free to moan, inquire, stomp around here to your heart's content! :)

rainy - HA! I almost don't anymore! That's actually another good case for me to start WFH fulltime. Getting INTO the car is a PITA. I just sigh when i'm finally all situated and try not to be frustrated. I hate this time of year anyway with all the coats and gloves and scarves and...:grr:
The good news is that my time to get out of the house to go anywhere has already started to increase (which clothes fit today? which shoes fit? sitting down to put on socks/shoes, getting myself into the car...) so that shouldn't be a huge change when the babies come! :haha:

that cracked me up that the twins were afraid of the snow! awww! they'll be catching snowflakes on their tongues in no time!


----------



## SamRou

Is anybody in the mood to help me nit-pick some symptoms? and maybe stand by and give advice while I POAS? I know, I'm jumping in on the deep end right off the bat... But ya know... I have come to terms with my crazed need to get two stupid (wonderful) lines... And if not, then is anyone in the mood to share some of their stories with me so i can nit-pick by myself lol thank you all so much.


----------



## Wish2BMom

what dpo are you? I think we all love a good symptom-spotting sesh!

however, I can say that those times I've had a BFP have been times when I haven't had as many symptoms. It played out like it was FAR too early to experience much. Maybe a slight faint spell (happened to me 2x out of the 3 pregs) and sore boobs but that's it.
what are you feeling?


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Rain and Wish! 

Welcome Sam! Feel free to share! I just got out of the TWW after a FET (got my bfp!) - I&#8217;m on progesterone though so it&#8217;s hard to know what was a preg symptom and what was the progesterone. I have been having cramps and twinges off and on which I attribute to the pregnancy. 

Rain - so funny and cute that your twins were scared of the snow! Hehe. Sorry about the childcare issues. Hope they resolve soon!


----------



## Ask4joy

Question for you IVF/FET ladies - did you have your progesterone checked with Your betas? My clinic is only checking hcg.


----------



## SamRou

well thats the thing! My only symptoms are being overly tired, slight nausea throughout the day (like right now). But it just rolls through for about 30 seconds then its gone. and then i feel as though something is flicking me from inside my belly every once in a while. Like when you get and eye twitch, but in your lower belly. IDK hard to explain. 

As far as DPO, I had a really (really) light bleed that started Nov. 16 and lasted until Nov. 19. but i mean it was light enough to no have to wear anything. Not even a panty liner. So i don't know how many days and if that even counted as AF. 

Another weird fact is that my mom didn't get a positive p test until she was 6 months along with me and both my brothers.


----------



## SamRou

Oh!!!! and Ask4joy, CONGRATULATIONS to you! i wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy and a perfect little baby with all 10 fingers and toes<3


----------



## SamRou

Okay so i have an update... kind of lol. Husband brought home pink box... but still Blue dye tests!!!!! I couldn't help it (but neither could he haha) and tested again. same result, just LOTS darker. I don't know whats up but i feel as though my head will pop off any second!!!-_-


----------



## Ask4joy

Can you post a pic Sam?


----------



## SamRou

the top is the most recent one from tonight. picture was taken within 4 minutes. Should i try putting water on them?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1040_1.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 7









IMAG1040_2.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ask4joy

The top is definitely darker! The water trick doesn&#8217;t work. I&#8217;ve tried it before. Best bet is to re-test with a first response tomorrow! Blue dye tests always give me a faint line but that top line is more prominent. Good luck!


----------



## SamRou

i will update in the morning! thank you ask4joy so much. you've kept me sane today!

Hope you're feeling alright and little peanut has sweet dreams!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you! Glad I could help! I know the feeling!


----------



## TTC74

I don't know why my post-O temp is so low. I'm going to start progesterone supplementation tonight.


----------



## Ask4joy

Mine were like that too, TTC. The highest they&#8217;d get was 98 after 7-9 days, but not always. I tried progesterone suppositories and had another CP so I&#8217;m not sure if progesterone was the problem (no spotting and didn&#8217;t start bleeding until 3 days after stopping them). I&#8217;m on the highest dose of PIO with this pregnancy - standard protocol for my clinic.


----------



## TTC74

Mine are never particularly high either - just below 98 usually. This is just lower than usual.


----------



## SamRou

UPDATE: I got a FRER test and im pretty sure it is negative... My heart hurts:'( but then this little voice in my head keeps telling me that it could have just been because i woke up dying of thirst and downed about 24 ounces of water first thing this morning... maybe its too diluted??? or i am grasping at straws...??? IDK...

I dont have many symptoms, but something keeps telling me i am pregnant. I just feel it more than anything in my life. I have been TTC for 2 years and i have never felt so strongly. And when my mom was pregnant with me she never got a positive result from a urine test. Only blood tests. But everytime i go to the doctor concerned about my firtility they just keep telling me i am young and that it will happen when it happens... Da*n-it!!! Ive been TRYING for TWO YEARS, very uncommon for someone so "YOUNG"!!!

Thanks for hanging in there with me today ladies...and for reading my rant. Lots of prayers (BFP's, and healthy pregnancies) to you all!


----------



## Ask4joy

I&#8217;m sorry Sam. :( Do you know how many dpo you are? Have you had any fertility testing done? 2 years is a long time. Personally I would switch doctors and schedule an appointment with a reproductive endocrinologist. For women over 35, fertility testing and intervention is suggested after 6 months of trying. For women under 35 it&#8217;s 1 year.


----------



## SamRou

9 weeks since the first day of my last period, and 6 weeks 3 days since i ovulated. And yeah i should definitely change doctors... and i guess a little, they did an ultrasound to make sure that i am ovulating and that i dont have PCOS. Both came back good. Then they tested my hormones, and they came back great. Then they tested my thyroid and it came back fine...


----------



## Rainshiny

Im sorry, Sam. They did some testing which is good. Maybe try a sono hyterogram or saline histogram or whatever it is? Test for any vitamin deficiencies? Then maybe ask for some clomid to see if it helps? Your husbands sperm was ok, I think, right? Although first you might go see them to figure out why you seem to have missed a period. Im sorry its been such a long ride...hope you are right and youre pregnant!


----------



## Ask4joy

And you aren&#8217;t having regular cycles - red flag! You may not be ovulating regularly. I hope you are able to find a helpful doctor! It might be as simple as trying clomid.


----------



## SamRou

my cycle has always been regular up until Nov. Never missed a period in my life. the latest i have ever been was by three days in may of 2017. Now i have entirely missed Nov, and am due again tomorrow for AF. If i don't start by Monday i will schedule an ultrasound and hopefully that will give me some answers.

As for ovulation, i know i ovulated Oct 30 because that is when they did the ultrasound when they were checking for PCOS and they confirmed that i was ovulating at that time and we were able to catch it in time. DH sperm is good. We had it tested as well. I am also dosing him up on vitamin 6 and no hottubs for him. 

Am i being crazy for setting up an ultrasound?


----------



## SamRou

you ladies are so amazing, wish i would have found you all sooner<3 and Rainy- i hope i am too! i just hate feeling like i am beyond cray cray! lol


----------



## Ask4joy

Sam - oops I&#8217;m sorry I didn&#8217;t realize you already had that testing done. That is good. And yes very odd that you are so late when you have never been late! I hope it means you are pregnant! Either way I think it&#8217;s good to figure out what next steps are. I tried 3 rounds of clomid per my OB&#8217;s suggestion even though I was ovulating regularly. When that didn&#8217;t work I had an HSG done. We ended up choosing to go the IVF route after 3 chemical pregnancies. Most likely it was an egg quality issue for me and IVF helped us find the good ones!

Update for me - hcg went from 76 to 250 in 49 hours! That&#8217;s a 28 hour doubling time! Woot-woot! First ultrasound is scheduled for January 2nd - we will see the heartbeat!


----------



## SamRou

Ask4joy- that is the single best thing i have heard all day! Congratulations! Are you hoping for a boy or a girl? (had to ask) <3

Just got off the phone with DH (Michael) and he says that he wants to go get the ultrasound ASAP. He is dead set that i am pregnant (because he is having more symptoms than me lol). His best friends mom works at the hospital so he is going to see if he can ask her to do a quick ultrasound this evening when he is home from work. i guess if she doesnt mind... it will erase all questions. What do you think?


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you Sam! Actually we know it&#8217;s a girl! We tested our embryos to find the ones that had normal chromosomes and found out the sexes. We had 3 girls and 2 boys and transferred a girl first (DH has 2 teenage boys and I&#8217;ve always wanted a girl)! The other 4 are frozen. :)

I say definitely get the ultrasound - if you can, why not? Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## SamRou

that is just beyond cool!!! If this isnt my BFP maybe ill just do what you did lol. I need a baby boy in my life<3


----------



## Wish2BMom

Ask - soooooo happy for you!! Cant wait for 1/2!!

Sam - I cant disagree with what everyone is saying. Cant wait to hear how the u/s went!!

TTC - your temps look awesome!

Appt yesterday went great. No concerns about my swelling, weight gain, etc. the boys sounded good and are both still head down. Not that that matters since we are scheduling a c-section but just good to know its a bum in my ribs and not a head! Baby B is a stinker!
Back again next Fri for a scan. C-sec is a month from yesterday!! Holy crap!!


----------



## TTC74

ASk - yay! Great doubling rate! 

Sam - Ill be waiting on pins and needles! 

Wish - why the c-section? I hope thats not a terribly intrusive question! 

AFM - I feel better that i just had a slow rise now that my temps have gone up some.


----------



## SamRou

UPDATE: went to the hospital due to bleeding last night. It was indeed a pregnancy. However it was a tubal but they think the reason im having such trouble conceiving is because there is a very large dermal cyst on my left ovary. Going in monday for a consult and to schedule surgery.
feeling super drained, but hopeful for BFP next month <3 

How are all of you??? Any good news? i would love to hear good news at the moment!


----------



## Ask4joy

Wow Sam, I&#8217;m so sorry. I&#8217;m glad they caught it and that you went in. Hopefully the cyst removal will speed things up and give you your bfp soon! Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## SamRou

thank you. just good to know i wasnt crazy you know? and i meant dermoid cyst, not dermal... oops. 

waiting for it to officially hit me... 

good night and baby dust to all!<3


----------



## TTC74

Sorry for your loss, Sam.


----------



## Rainshiny

Omg, Sam! That sounds scary. It must be reassuring to have an explanation for your symptoms but heartbreaking at the same time. So you had been pregnant sort of for two months. I think conceiving in any fashion is a good predictor you can conceive again at least, but thats still hard :( is your tube going to be ok? Do they think the cyst was harming your fertility? Is the surgery sort of minor like removing a polyp or something? Hopefully you sort some things out and get a hh 9 months soon.


----------



## Rainshiny

Miki, hope you are ok and just busy with gummy!!

Ttc glad your temps are cooperating. Did you say you were trying some hormones this round, a while ago?

Wish- hooray for a healthy appointment!!! How are you feeling?? 34 weeks! Another great milestone.

Ask - yay for awesome betas!! Have you told many friends or family yet?

We r having people over for cupcakes and drinks for the kids birthday today. I think we might get swamped but will roll with it! Im teaching them to say when asked how old they are two years old! They can sort of say it.


----------



## Ask4joy

Good luck with the party today, Rain! My niece just turned 2...so stinkin cute! I&#8217;ve told 3 of my closest friends that I&#8217;ve known nearly my whole life (met in grade school) - 1 is currently pregnant, 1 did IVF last year and 1 has a child through IUI. I also told my mom, Dad, brother and SIL. I will be hitting 2nd tri around Valentine&#8217;s Day and thought it would be cute to do some sort of Valentine&#8217;s Day announcement. I saw some cute ideas on Pinterest. 

Glad everything is going well, Wish, and that baby boys are healthy! Have you decided on names or do you have a few picked out and will wait until they are born? I already have a list of girl names going (ok, I started the list when we started TTC :))

How are you doing today Sam? How was the ectopic pregnancy treated? It doesn&#8217;t sound like you had to have surgery or your tube removed which is good news, though the whole thing is still traumatic, I&#8217;m sure. :hugs:

Thinking of you, Miki! Hope all is well with you and gummy!

TTC - your temps are looking good! Did you start progesterone?


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - your temps are amazing!! C-sec bc I got to elect it with twins since we are automatically high risk. So this is less riskier for them. I could deliver A just fine and then B could flip back or something else could happen. Its just harder to have to monitor the 3 of us. The whole c-sec will take about 20 mins they said, an hour total from beginning to end. Sounds good to me!!

Rain - you asked about the hospital tour. We just did it yesterday. It was great, I feel much more prepared now. Ill spend 3 nights in there bc of the section. And we found out that Ben & Jerrys delivers!!!
Have fun at your party today?? 2 is challenging but damn, so cute!!
Oh and I got the books!! THANK YOU!!

Ask - we do have names - Timothy and Malcolm! <3 we did not have any picked u til about week 28 or 30 I think. 
A V Day announcement will be so cute! Especially with a little girl!! Cant wait to see it!!

Sam - holy moly! Im so glad you are ok!! Please keep us posted on how things went and the cyst. 

So yeah - made it to 34 weeks!! Feeling very slow and big and doing things like running errands really takes a toll now. I took naps on Fri and Sat for 1.5-2 hrs each!! So Im trying to do what I can now bc I know itll just get worse. I could only make it through Target yesterday, DH had to do the rest while I sat in the car. I think its challenging on my feet weighing as much as I do right now. I weigh as much as a man but still have woman feet! And my feet are little for my height anyway. 
I got a few things for my hospital bag today so feeling really good there too. I might go pack that now...:)


----------



## TTC74

Im taking DHEA but no hormones, and i actually didnt start progesterone this cycle became i was so worried about how crappy my temps looked! Im not working with an RE anymore and my OB just wants me to start when i get a bfp (which i dont agree with). So, i have a limited supply of progesterone. Well see how tomorrows temps look.


----------



## mikihope

Our little boy, Kai Riley, arrived on December 10. DH and I are so in love with the little guy! Love doesn&#8217;t even begin to describe the depth of feeling I have for &#8220;outside gummy&#8221;, as DH has nicknamed him. I tear up when I look at him, he&#8217;s a bundle of perfection to me. And I teared up a lot in the initial days, when I thought about how he was bewildered by his transition from the safe and warm womb to the scary and cold outside world.

I&#8217;m so sorry for the long delay, and for being unable to reply personally to well wishers. It has been an incredibly exhausting (but so amazingly rewarding) ride. This is the first time I&#8217;ve been able to do something unrelated to taking care of gummy or eating. I have barely slept since I was initially induced on Friday the 8th! I think the most sleep I got was last night, about 2 hours total.

I labored for almost 2 days, and the pushing stage was 3.5 hours! Gummy and me had to be monitored throughout. I&#8217;m amazed that I didn&#8217;t have to have a c-section, especially given that I broke my pelvis last year in a bicycle crash. They started with a pill to dilate my cervix, as it was at 0 cm when we started. It got to 2cm after 4 hours. I was hoping to avoid the insertion of the Foley bulb, but then gummy&#8217;s heart rate had a couple of decelerations, so they stopped the pill and inserted the bulb. The insertion itself was not painful, but the first contraction I had after that was so sudden and excruciating, I actually jumped off the bed! The first hour was really tough, but it settled down. They started Pitocin after my cervix was ready enough.

It worked to dilate my cervix further, but things were proceeding a little slowly, so they broke my water bag. This is when the contractions became so bad that I asked for an epidural. For some reason, the epidural didn&#8217;t work too well on my lower belly. So I felt very uncomfortable contractions there. Needless to say I didn&#8217;t really get sleep during my entire induction period. They were ramping up the Pitocin all night, but then gummy&#8217;s heart rate showed decelerations again, so they dropped the dose. This stalled my labor for a bit. By then, it was Sunday morning. They finally increased the dose slowly again, and I was feeling some very bad pain. Since the contractions were still only 5min apart, same as the night before, I was thought to be still only in the start of active labor. I was starting to feel a bit delirious and unable to keep my eyes open, and the pain was pretty unbearable. I couldn&#8217;t imagine it getting worse! When they checked my cervix, I was almost fully dilated. Somehow, I had entered transition with contractions spaced far apart. This made pushing very difficult, as a lot the energy I put into pushing was &#8220;lost&#8221;. But I made it through, thanks to DH and the doula, and the incredible team at the hospital. The hospital believes in giving women a chance to labor for as long as it takes to have a vaginal birth, and it worked in my case.

Tough though it was, I loved my birth experience. DH did too, and he actually was cheering me on while watching for gummy to emerge, and he cut the cord as well. And now we are parents to adorable Kai/gummy! It&#8217;s a surreal experience, changing gears from going to the hospital for constant monitoring for my high risk pregnancy to going to the hospital almost daily for Kai&#8217;s checkups, lactation consultant appointments, and for his mild jaundice.

My folks are here, and my mom has been pretty atrocious, but that&#8217;s a gripe for another day. Examples include: telling me and the staff that I should really get a c-section the moment she walked into the hospital room, telling me that I didn&#8217;t need to tell people that Kai is the product of donor egg conception and that I should not affect her and my dad (i.e. don&#8217;t embarrass them by letting their friends know), etc. I&#8217;m now extremely hormonal and fiercely protective of Kai, so I actually told her off rather harshly.

Oh, here are some photos of Kai. He was really bloated at birth due to the IV fluids, and he weighed 7 pounds 9 oz, which shocked me since he was born at the 37 week mark. He has since slimmed down and no longer has a giant face :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Kai.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 13









Kai_birth.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 13









Kai2.jpg
File size: 55.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TTC74

Hes beautiful, Miki! Congratulations!


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations Miki!!! I love your birth story and I'm glad you are letting your mom know that you're the mom now!!

Kai is beautiful. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Congratulations, miki!!! I'm so extremely happy for you and your new family! Kai is absolutely gorgeous, I love his name. AND his chunky cheeks!! :) he's perfect. Your birth sounds so challenging but I'm so happy everything worked out so well. 
AND that you're letting your Mom know what's up - GOOD FOR YOU!! Mama Bear already! :)
I hope you get some quality rest soon and come back to us with more stories!! Until then, take care of yourself! :hugs:


----------



## Ask4joy

Congratulations Miki!!! Kai is sooo sweet. And I LOVE the name Kai (it&#8217;s actually on my list as one of my top names for a boy but we are having a girl first.) So happy for you! Congrats Momma!


----------



## Wish2BMom

rainy - how did your party go?

terri - did you land your client?

TTC - when are you testing? your temps are a crazy tease right now, including your cramping a couple days ago!!

ask - how are you feeling?

sam - how are you feeling?


----------



## Rainshiny

Miki honey he is so precious!!! Congratulations!!! Thank you for popping on to share. Amazing story- Strong mama! (And I agree w the others- your mom needed to hear it!)


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Miki....he is just perfection xx enjoy being a boy Mumma


----------



## SerenityBaby

Me- 35 DH-50! 
I have a 13yo from previous marriage. DH and I are married 1yr (friends7yrs), TTC and we are in 2WW! I am 5 DPO. New to forums/threads. Hello everyone!


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome, serenity! I hope you get your BFP quickly!


----------



## TTC74

9 dpo bfn today. Ive had terrible vertigo all day. I know its probably unrelated to TTC, but I have no idea what it is. I was at the doctor yesterday and he said my ears were clear.


----------



## Vonn

:xmas3: Happy holidays, everyone!

Miki--little Kai is perfect! Congratulations. Your labor experience sounds a little like mine. I'm so glad everyone is doing well. And I love the name, Kai was very high on my boy list. 

Wish--that's awesome that you've decided on names! They are very distinguished. Love them! Do they have a story or family connection, or are they just names you both like? How exciting that you know when they are arriving. 

Terri--hi, my friend! What's new in your world?

Rain--you have two year olds?!?! Seriously, where does the time go?

Ask--congrats on your pregnancy! Amazing news!

TTC--sorry to hear about the vertigo. Are you able to function at all? I know it can make people throw up. Not good. 

Hi to everyone else!

It's been a long time, sorry for that. Things have been, and still are, super hectic. We put an offer in on a house a few days after getting home from the hospital & it was accepted, so it's been crazy with the competing interests of house stuff and infant. We are still in the process of moving (I won't bore you with the details...), but I just had to see how everyone is doing. 

Our girl, Sailor Elizabeth, is over 5 months old. She is amazing! She is working on sitting up and drooling all over everything. DH adores her. He takes care of her during the day and works evenings. They play a lot of "Sheriff Sailor and Deputy Dad," galloping around solving crimes. It's so cute. I work daytime hours and have the baby in the evenings. She's a sweet baby. I feel very lucky. We joke about getting "the best baby money can buy." Infertility humor, I guess. 

I wish you all wonderful holidays and a great 2018. Thank you for all the support over the years.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1394.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## terripeachy

Vonn-its so good seeing your post and hearing about you and family. I'm sure things will get settled soon. Sailor is so beautiful. Those eyes!! I thought your joke was funny and so true. Glad everyone is doing well. Merry Christmas and happy new year to you!! :hugs:


----------



## Ask4joy

Welcome, Serenity!

Vonn - I love the name Sailor. And she is gorgeous! Good luck with your move!

TTC - looks like your temp is back up today! Did you test again? 

Wish - love the names! Curious how you chose them as well! You are getting so close! How are you feeling?

My step-sons are on winter break now and will be with us for the next week. They were supposed to be with their mother for Christmas Eve and us Christmas Day but she told them she wants them to stay with us for the whole thing. She did the same last year and for Thanksgiving this year when they were supposed to be with her (since they did Thanksgiving with us last year). Makes me feel sad for them. I know they prefer being with us on holidays because we both have big families and always have fun parties and I don&#8217;t think their mother has much of a relationship with her family but it&#8217;s still their mother and it&#8217;s still Christmas! She lives a few blocks away - no reason they shouldn&#8217;t spend Christmas Eve with her. Of course we are happy to have them! 

No new pregnancy symptoms. Maybe I&#8217;ll be one of the lucky ones who doesn&#8217;t get MS. But it&#8217;s still early!


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn! so great to see you!! :hugs: I agree with T - I'm sure things will be settling down soon for you guys. DH's shenanigans with Sailor sound adorable, they are going to have such a great bond. I love it! And yeah, your joke is SO true!! :haha:

ttc - maybe it was implantation!!! GAHH! great temp dip yesterday and rise today. I hope you're feeling ok, though. I couldn't do vertigo. I'd be so nauseous, like vonn said.

terri - what are your plans for Christmas?

ask - I feel sad for your DSSs as well, though I'm very happy that they have you two!! You two just sound like such a great team and great influence on the boys. They are going to fall so in love with their new baby sister. I dread her dating days for her!! :rofl:

So there's no real story to our names. I think I've always loved the name Timothy but never really had it on a list, oddly enough. And then when we went camping this summer (I was 11 weeks) with a big group of friends who are more like an extended family, one of them is named Tim. So I thought about it and was like 'wow, I really love that name!!' Of course his mother fully agrees with me! :haha:
And then Malcolm started off as a joke - we were nicknaming the babies funny combos and if anyone watches Always Sunny in Philadelphia, DH was calling them Mac & Charlie. So he extended the Mac to Malcolm (even though that's not the character's real name) but I kinda let it go as an extension of the joke. But after not really landing on a 2nd name for quite awhile, I remembered that and suggested it again. So it was, so it shall be! :haha:
Middle names are our fathers' middle names. And I love my father's middle name b/c it was his grandfather's first name, whom everyone loved.

Also, I'm still feeling pretty good! Since working from home this week, my swelling has gone down markedly. I basically sit in my recliner all day for as long as I can. I still do a few chores around the house and such, which is great b/c this week is the start of the slow time b/c of the holidays. But overall, I feel better. 
I'm not eating as much, which is probably also a little good. I'm still eating 3 meals a day with a snack but that's about it now. Not really the 6 smaller meals throughout the day anymore. Babies are still moving like crazy - I think they fight! And B, I think, pushes off of A and pushes his bum clear out the right side of my belly and the strain of it is STRONG. I have to push him back. Upside down, I have no idea how else he'd have the leverage to push outwardly so strong.


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - sounds like you've got a lot going on, but it all sounds quite wonderful. I love the "best baby that money can buy." :haha:

AFM - Tested today. BFN at 10 DPO but I'm still holding on to some hope for tomorrow because of the vertigo on the same day as the temp dip at 9 dpo (which is the most common day for implantation after all!). I don't know that vertigo is a sign of implantation but they say anything different is good, right? 

And, I'm feeling much better today.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks, Wish! Jumping into step-mom role with two pre-teens (now teens) hasn&#8217;t been easy but they are very good boys. It has taken time, especially because their mother made it very difficult at the beginning (bashing me/us and causing weekly drama). I know the boys like me and have liked me from the beginning but with their mother so openly expressing her misery to them, it&#8217;s a tough position for them to be in. She still refuses to drop them off at our house and will park at the corner of the adjacent street and make them walk over. It&#8217;s sad. DH was miserable for so many years. He is very excited to &#8220;start again&#8221; and create the family life he always wanted. He comes from a family of 8 children! 2 more years of alimony support (she made out like a bandit)...I can&#8217;t wait!

TTC - those symptoms sound promising! FX FX!

Wish - baby B sounds like a wild one! Ahh I can&#8217;t wait to feel my baby moving inside of me! I&#8217;ve got a ways to go! Glad you are taking it easy and putting your feet up, literally!


----------



## Wish2BMom

vonn - meant to also note how gorgeous Sailor is!! i love thay pic!!

ask - ughhh i hate hearing stories like that! I'm glad the boys came to their own conclusions about you.
and it wont be too long til you feel movement! it all flies by!

ttc - ooooooohhhhhhhh :ninja:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for the updates. 
My sister flew in Tuesday so we are having a ton of girls nights. Hee hee. My hubs got a new job and he's been working late almost every night so my sis and I cook blue apron and watch hallmark movies. It's pretty fun even though I've been working late too. 
I found out yesterday that my nephew, aged 10, got kicked out of school. My SIL was telling me that he had been great in school the last two weeks and then last night she said he got kicked out. Today is his birthday and she is having a family party. Who has a family party when you get kicked out of school? She has too many freaking kids and they all are going to have problems if they don't have them already!! I did have a sleepover with my niece last weekend and we had a ton of fun (just the two of us) so I hope she grows up to be ok. It's just a mess. My sis wants to take two of the kids out of the country with her and her husband to live/go to school but who knows if that will happen. I can't deal. Long story long, we will be going to my SILs apartment for Christmas and that will be that. My MIL is coming up on Friday and she's staying in a hotel down the street. Not sure how long she's staying but I'm glad she'll be down the street. 

In other news, one of my good friends had a minor stroke last week so he's been in the hospital and is just starting rehab. I hope he can recover soon. His job was supposed to end at the end of this month but his HR told him he could stay employed until he recovers. Thank goodness. My friend works every weekend both days and stays late every day. I always told him it's not worth it and now look what happened. It's so sad, so please just keep him in your prayers. Thanks. Hugs to all.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you for the update, terri - you've been going through a lot! Glad you have your sis there to have some fun with, though. I think about your SIL's situation a lot. I feel so bad for those kids. I'm glad they have additional family like you and your sister there for them but I know you're not what they experience on a daily basis.

I'm so sorry about your friend. I hope he recovers 100%. That's awesome about his job keeping him on until recovery is done! That'll help so much!

I hope you have a fun day on Monday with all of the family! is your Dad able to come into town too?

Just had my weekly appt - all is good! measuring as a full-term singleton now at 44cm. BP was higher than usual but still normal. Doc blamed driving in the snow we're getting right now. Fine with me! Said to make it to 36 weeks and we'd be golden, basically. Any baby born before then automatically goes into the NICU.


----------



## TTC74

Based on opk, I Od on CD15. Based on my chart, it looks like CD17. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Wish2BMom

i'd go with the OPK


----------



## TTC74

I guess if it was CD15, Ill know in a couple days when af comes. HPTs are still negative.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Wish and great news on your babies update. I am just hoping for January so if you can make it 9 more days you'll really be golden. So exciting. 

My dad is going to NM to see my younger sister and her kids. Our family decided to split up this year because there were too many people to get to NM and others didn't want to come to MD so we are in different places. It'll still be fun but it sure is a lot of juggling. I still have shopping to do. Grr. I hate shopping as it is, but I'm not an online kind of girl so we'll be going out with the crowds tomorrow. 

Sorry TTC. Maybe it's still too early. Remember last time...&#128077;&#127998;


----------



## mikihope

Thank you so much, TTC, Taurus!

Terri- Thank you for your kind words. I loved my birth experience, even though it was challenging. What a great birth team and hospital staff we had! I find that Im having an easier time setting boundaries and letting my mom know she has overstepped them. Glad youre enjoying time with your sister. Your SILs poor kids! At least youre looking out for them, and I hope that they turn out ok. Im keeping your friend in my thoughts, and I hope that he makes a great recovery.

Wish- Thanks, we love his chunky cheeks too! I could pinch those all day. Yeah, I think Ive started acting like a mama bear already or maybe its just those crazy postpartum hormones! Its almost time for you to meet your little twins! Im looking forward to that day for you. It will be love at first sight, and just unbelievable. Fx they make it past the magic 36 weeks.

Rain- Thanks! I think my mom needed to hear it too.

Ask- Thanks and congratulations on your pregnancy! Enjoy this wonderful time in your life. I loved being pregnant, despite all the uncomfortableness.

Vonn- Thank you so much! Yeah, I was wondering if you had a similar experience, since (if I remember correctly) you had to be induced early due to pre-eclampsia. That must have been so scary, and thank goodness everything worked out well for both you and Sailor. And Sailor is beautiful! Im so glad that you and DH are enjoying time with her so much.

AFM- Still struggling with lack of sleep. Ive had to see lactation consultants several times, and I am struggling with breastfeeding (have to supplement with formula and pump, in addition to regular breastfeeding). It started out really great, with Kai latching on and feeing well from right after he was born. But it got harder, and I basically have a couple of hours sleep total per day right now. My mom has become unbearable. She cooks meals and cleans, but she doesnt care that I have a schedule to follow for breastfeeding. She screwed up the early days for me, so that I was not feeding Kai often enough. I think it messed with my supply, which caused a downward spiral. She would insist that I had to eat what she cooked before feeding him, despite my telling her that I had to feed him on a schedule. Truth be told, she doesnt care that I want to be successful at it, telling me that formula is just as good.

She also barges in to the room at all times, which makes me so uncomfortable and embarrassed. I dont want her inside as she doesnt respect boundaries, plus she lets my sisters kids come in as well. Shes told me to cover Kai up while we were doing skin to skin. Or telling me to cover myself up. She does nothing to help with Kai, she just cooks meals and cleans, which is something she really likes to do for some reason. I finally got so angry at her when she came in this morning that I told her to stop doing that, and hasnt she heard of privacy. She immediately left the place with my dad, and DH heard her say that they were changing the date of their tickets to go home. I then got a text saying that she travelled all the way to help me out, and as a mom now I should understand. I told her not to guilt trip me and cross my boundaries.

Oh, and she has been asking me about the money I got from the sale of my apartment. And she tried to tell me that it is mine alone, and that DH doesnt have to know about it. I really hate that she treats him like dirt behind his back. He is an amazing husband and person, and the only thing he has done wrong is to not come from a family that is well off. I told her off and walked away. Ugh. Im already so emotional and hormonal and sleep-deprived, I dont need this nonsense.

Its been so surreal, the sudden switch from almost daily prenatal visits and all those tests and screenings for my suddenly high risk pregnancy, to almost daily visits for Kai (he was found to have slight jaundice on day 5) and with lactation consultants. I miss being pregnant and feeling gummy kicking in there. My belly is basically flat now, its almost back to where it was before, but kind of soft. It grosses me out a bit, but DH likes rubbing it! Time to get back to feeding Kai, a highlight of my day! I could cuddle and look at him all day :cloud9:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Wow miki, youre going through so much!! Im glad youre telling your mom like it is. I have a feeling if she leaves early, itll be better for everyone. She doesnt sound like shes being much help and is causing more grief than anything. Im so sorry about that - now what you need right now. 
I hope you have a wonderful Christmas- you AND your already flat belly! Haha you were so tiny, Im not surprised at all. Good for you! I got one of those belly bands to support mine after birth. I feel like Ill be cavernous!!

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## TTC74

Miki - I can really relate. My mom lives with us now and shes such a pain. Shes just mean! She loves the baby, but the rest of us get backhanded compliments at best. 

Terri- you have such a great memory! Youre absolutely right, though. After my late bfp with the LO, I should know better than to count myself out prior to AFs arrival!


----------



## Rainshiny

Terri- Im sorry you have to worry about your sisters kids, but so nice for them that you are there for them. I hope the school is taking into account that your nephew lost his father last year and that hes getting some support... sounds like not which makes me mad. Sounds like mixing it up for Christmas will have its good points and be fun on one hand anyway.

Ttc- I forgot about your mom having issues. Does she behave ok during the holidays? Fxfx for a late bfp!!!

Miki- well I guess you know your mom but it was probably still very hard and disappointing she couldnt just help and support you rather than micromanaging you!!! Erg. Btw I would think it might take outside gummy a few days longer to pull down the milk if he was a few days early- mine were not super proficient at breastfeeding until they were the age of their due date. Lots of feeding and skin contact and pumping and youll get there. Try to sleep if you can - can hubby do one or two feedings for you?
Also fenugreek supplements really helped me.

Vonn- good to see you!!

Wish- you are doing so amazing you might even make it to term! The longer the better of course- I found mine didnt do as well with sleep, and breastfeeding until they were at their due date. And colic lasted longer. They could breathe and eat and regulate their temperature by 36 weeks but other neurological milestones took longer. Now is a good time to read up on sleep strategies if you havent yet!!. I love the baby sleep site, and gentle sleep solutions, and healthy sleep habits. We took ideas from several places and modified them for what worked for us and our twinnies. You can start with good sleep hygiene the day they come home. (Stop me if you know all this already!!)

What happened with that gal who popped in and had an ectopic and was going to have surgery for a cyst? What was her screen name already? If youre out there, are you doing ok?

The kids party was really fun- they were singing happy birthday by the end of it. They got so much more out of it than last year.

Well now three of the four of us have stomach flu! I told relatives in town to stay away from us. Im ok... so far. I think the kids have a cold on top of it. Little boy is mopey but girl has some energy to make messes (haha) and her appetite is improving. Fx we feel good enough to join everyone on Christmas.

Our first daycare is still going through a licensing fiasco, and they lent us a teacher to watch our kids but she and another teacher quit so we put them in another center which is ok but not stellar. Im hoping we can go back to our beloved first choice soon! I hope she hires awesome teachers or we might have to keep them where they are.


----------



## Ask4joy

Merry Christmas to you lovely ladies! Wishing you peace, love and happiness.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks, rainy! I dont know anything about sleep strategies, I dont think. Ill start researching. 
Thank you for the encouragement too! Im wishing for at least one more week but I know itll be much better if we make it to 38. Ill try not to get grumpy bc its for the good of the kids!
Im sorry you guys got the dreaded bug too! SO MUCH going around right now!! Have fun with the littles today!

Merry Christmas, all!!


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish- feel free to stomp around and complain as much as you want! The last few weeks of twin pregnancy can be sheer misery (didnt want to dwell on that earlier &#128556; lol...) youll make it through- it will be over soon and youll have your walruses (upgraded from cats now) in your arms in no time! Oh, one discovery I made is a lot of stores have wheelchairs you can borrow!! I literally had DW wheeling me around ikea like the Kentucky derby (I think we took out a couple other customers along the way) the day before I gave birth.

Merry Christmas to all! And joy and love for whatever you celebrate this time of year.


----------



## Wish2BMom

walruses!! :rofl: I love it!

ok I'll complain a little - I had to come into work today to train the newhire contractor that will be covering for me. Silver lining - NO ONE else is here so parking was insanely good and I didn't have to walk a half mile. Grey cloud - the freakin escalator was out of order so I had to go up stairs. Just one floor but sheesh, took a lot out of me! I refused the elevator but maybe tomorrow if I have to come in then too. :)

I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday! Ours was pretty uneventful, which made things so much easier. Went to my aunt and uncle's around 12:30 and hung with the extended family until 3. Then picked up Chinese and went home to hang with my FIL, watch football, and put feet up. That's it!! Working 3 days this week and then a 4-day weekend. WOO!


----------



## Ask4joy

Sorry you had to work today, Wish. Do you have to stay all day? At least there is no one else there (besides your trainee). I can only imagine how you are feeling right now - 35 weeks with twins! You are a trooper!

So DH broke the news to his family last night. He was so excited he couldn&#8217;t hold it in. Just his siblings and mom but he is 1 of 7, so a lot of people! Everyone was so happy and did a champagne toast (I drank water, obviously). Being sober around DH&#8217;s big Greek family who drink a lot was not so fun - they are awesome but just being sober when everyone is drinking and being loud and crazy is never fun! Totally worth it though!

I&#8217;m in a wedding this weekend and have a bridal party to prepare for tomorrow. I have to make polish meatballs (never made them), a veggie tray and pick up polish cookies I ordered from my bakery. Both the bride and groom share some polish heritage so we decided to make it a polish-themed shower. I wish the wedding was st a different time of year - Christmas time is already so exhausting!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah I have to work my full days this week. I guess I don't have to stay in the office all day but new guy has no one else, so I'll stick around. Thankfully everything has gone well with him so far - badging, online access, etc. I'm going to send him a bunch of links to peruse throughout the day for tomorrow and Thurs and he should be good! I'm definitely walking a ton more today than usual, I don't know if that's good or bad at this point! 

I can concur with the opinions of hanging out with drunk people while sober. No es bueno!! 

Have a great time at your shower! This is quite the busy time of year but I can't throw stones - we got married on 12/29!! But all the shower stuff was complete in October so it wasn't that busy then.


----------



## Vonn

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas! Ours was good but very hectic. A lot of driving and overnights at both mine and DH's parent's houses. So much for the sleep routine! There were some meltdowns. And, of course at 5 1/2 months, little S has no idea what's going on. She has a good grip, though, so if we put a bit of wrapping paper in her hand and then turn the present, she could sort of unwrap it. 

Wish--you are doing so great! I agree with Rainshiny about both sleep and gestational age. Keep those buddies in for as long as you can! And reading about sleep now is a great idea. Several ppl swore by the book "Healthy Sleep Habits, Happy Baby" and on person gave it to me. I tried to read it after S was born and was having sleep trouble and it was really hard because things were so busy. I've tried to implement a number of suggestions from it. I also like the baby sleep site and there's a lady called the baby sleep whisperer, I googled her and read some interviews; got some good tips, like that when a baby turns her head from side to side repeatedly, she is trying to settle herself back to sleep. S was doing that and I thought it indicated a problem and was actively trying to get her to stop, whereas, I should have seen it as a good sign! Sleeping can be tough and inconsistent, even more so with twins, so you'd be super on top of it to read up a bit ahead of time, if you can. Or have DH do it! S was waking only once in the night but now has gone back to feeding twice. Sleeping through the night will be so amazing. 

Rainy--hope everyone was well by Christmas! Did you have to travel anywhere?

TTC--new month, new chance!

Terri--I hope you have had lots of fun girls nights! What all did you do? That is such a tough situation with your sil's kids. I hope wherever your nephew goes to school next will have a social worker that can really help him. It seems so likely that his acting out is related to his father and a need for attention. 

Miki--I wish your mom could just cook and clean and keep her nose out of the rest of it. The cooking and cleaning is stuff I just couldn't think about so it was nice to be at my parents' house to get that help. But it's no good if there's so much stress added. Stay strong with your boundaries. You are doing great!

Ask--Christmas newly pregnant is really special. Hope you enjoyed it even with the craziness.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, vonn! Yeah, I get it now - Rain, I already made it through 'What to do if You're Having Two' and I've bookmarked the sleep/schedule chapter for future use! I'll read into it more, though - thank you for the references!

is Sailor teething yet?


----------



## TTC74

No late bfp for me. CD3. 

My mom is off and on with her behavior. She loves the LO to death, but she throws temper tantrums like a child sometimes. My daycare was closed this week and did a very poor job of communicating that to the parents. So, I was scrambling to find someone to watch the baby. It didn't occur to me to ask mom. Every time I've tried to show her how to make bottles, she seems disinterested. She's never changed a diaper. She has pain off and on from various ailments. Etc. Yet, when she heard me scrambling and didn't ask her, she called my grown dd, crying, and told her that she wanted to go back to her hometown (which she hates and doesn't have any family there at all). I swear, it's like dealing with two toddlers.


----------



## Wicky78

Hi everyone!

I have missed you all these last couple of weeks. It has been a rough time for me, between the morning sickness and my MIL's issues, and I just didn't have the energy to come post. I did check in every now and then and wish I'd been able to respond at the time. 

Miki - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Kai is adorable and it sounds like you are a natural mom already, with protecting him and providing a safe, loving environment. I'm so happy for you and DH and wish your mom would be less judgmental, but I know that's a big wish!

Ask - I am so excited for you and your BFP! I can't wait to hear all about how things are going for you during your pregnancy. I was getting worried I'd be all alone once Wish has her babies, so I'm really glad you're joining the ranks of the pregnant group members. I know it's been a long road for you and I'm so happy for you! 

Wish - ACK! the babies are almost here (or should I say walruses?! :haha:) Glad you have had some relief with working from home, but too bad you have to be in the office again this week. Please take care of yourself. I can't even imagine having two babies, as this one is more than enough for me to handle now! I hope you have a chance to relax over this holiday weekend before your babies make their entrance. I'll be :ninja: for updates!

Vonn - it's so good to hear from you! Sailor is really cute and I hope you and your family enjoyed your first Christmas with the baby. You have been through so much since she was born, I hope the holiday was at least somewhat relaxing. Lots of changes for you this year - new baby and new house!

Terri - I was sorry to hear about your nephew. It must be hard to be so close and yet have so little control over how his parents respond. I agree that my family would have NEVER had a party for me if I had just gotten in major trouble at school (or anywhere, for that matter). It sounds like you have your eye on him, though, and I hope your influence can make a difference for him. 

TTC - sorry to hear about AF. Fingers crossed you'll get your BFP soon.

Welcome to the new ladies! It's fun to see new people join in and get support. This is such a great group and I have very much enjoyed my time here so far!

I'm sure there are a million things I'm missing, but I don't want to make this post any longer - it's already practically a missive! I'll post my updates separately. Happy New Year!!!\\:D/


----------



## Wicky78

Hi again! 

Since it's been so long since I've posted, I'm not even sure when I last updated you. Hopefully I won't overlap too much...

So the morning sickness has been terrible the last few weeks and I have had to go to the ER for fluids twice now (Dec 13 and 23). It helps a lot, but within a day, the effects seem to subside and I just can't keep up. I finally got Diclegis covered by my insurance so I could afford it, and I've been feeling a bit better since Christmas Eve, but still pretty crummy. The worst of it was the week of December 11-16, when DW was still in MD and the nausea was so bad, I felt completely hopeless. I was pretty depressed that week and some into the following week, but having DW home has helped a lot. She reminds me that there's a good reason for all of this and to be excited about baby, so I don't get so down.

Yesterday, we had our 18 week anatomy scan. Baby is confirmed to be a girl and looks to be developing fine with no physical abnormalities. We are very happy about that. I'm less happy about finding out I have an anterior placenta, as it means I probably won't feel much for a few weeks yet. Still haven't felt baby move, but at least I'm less worried about it after seeing her jumping around like crazy on the ultrasound! I'm just disappointed that it might be awhile before I can feel her, but I'll survive.

The doctor yesterday also suggested that half of my issue now isn't hyperemesis anymore, but rather diabetes-related complications that have impaired my gallbladder and intestinal functioning, exacerbated by pregnancy also relaxing/slowing these smooth muscles. However, there's not really anything they can do, he just said that it's not surprising to him that the anti-nausea meds aren't working, as that's probably not really the issue. Okaaaaay... So I'm still taking the anti-nausea meds (as they help somewhat), but not sure what happens next. I go back in 2 weeks.

On the MIL front, DW is pretty frustrated with the situation. She set up all kinds of services, like Meals-On-Wheels and assistance with transportation and her mom refused them when they came the first time, saying she doesn't need it. AHHHHH!!! So DW is incredibly worried about her mom, as there isn't anyone there with her during the week, typically, and no one is certain if she's even eating. She does have home health, but they only come twice a week for about 30 minutes, just to check on her. We go back the first weekend in January to check on her, but DW is out of vacation hours so we can't afford for her to stay any longer. It's a real bind. 

Anyway, I'm sorry this has so much complaining, but I honestly don't know who else to vent to, as DW is already stressed about everything and most other people in my daily life just don't understand (or care). Thanks for letting me vent here. Just a few days until the year my baby will be born :happydance: so there are some positive things going on, I promise!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Wicky! So happy to hear from you!! Im so sorry for all you are going through. Always vent here - thats what we are here for. 

Your nausea sounds exhausting, thats horrible. I really hope it subsides soon. You and DW are doing the absolute best you can do right now, especially with all of the MIL issues piled on top. Speaking of - does DW not get a new set of vacation at the beginning of the year? Not knowing what she does, can she work remotely at all? Theres also FMLA (though unpaid) for her to take care of a family member. What a terrible situation for you guys to be in right now. :cry:

Hooray for baby girl still being a girl and healthy!!! I cant wait til you feel the movements. It wont be long!!

Today was my last day of work for the week bc of my off every other Friday! So a nice 4 day weekend. And I cant complain about yesterday and today - virtually no one was at work so I got done errands done and worked from the living room again. Fine with me. 

I wish everyone a very happy and safe New Year!


----------



## SamRou

Sorry it's been so long ladies! its been a crazy 2 weeks. I did not have to get surgery. Going in for another ultrasound this week to see if the egg will maybe move out of the tube. (although very unlikely. But i have to try) I ended up changing doctors, and my new doc. is AMAZING. He stayed 45 minutes after his office closed because he said that he felt he really needed to see me. He says that sometimes doctors will diagnose a cyst of the ovary prematurely instead of watching it like they should. He said that in order to know that it is a cyst without a doubt, that a doctor should do an ultrasound every week for 4 weeks, because it could be a functioning cyst. They have taken LOADS of blood and have run every test possible to figure out why i am having such a hard time conceiving. The next step (if i choose) is to a minor surgery to look into my belly and see if i have endometriosis (sp). I will update with the results of the blood tests.

I have read through all the latest posts and i would just like to say that you ladies are an inspiration and congratulations to everyone:) 

How was everyones Christmas? XOXO


----------



## Wish2BMom

LAST (can you believe it) scan went really well today! Everything looked perfect. Boys are both measuring an ounce or so shy of 6lbs each. :shock: Fluids look good, haven't dropped yet, my BP/weight are good - everything is perfect. I am SO thankful!!! No reason to think we can't make it 2 more weeks. Course nothing is set in stone, they could come at anytime. But to know there would be no worries if they did makes me feel so good.

Sam - so good to hear from you, we were worried! I'm glad you love your new doc. I hope that egg passes soon and you can get going on your next cycle. Tons of luck to you!!


----------



## SamRou

so happy to hear that Wish:) love hearing about your babies. It gives me hope<3


----------



## terripeachy

Great update, Wish2! I'm chanting '2 more weeks!! 2 more weeks!' can you believe it? Hope you enjoy your last new year's as DINKS. I'll hate having you out of our club, but the moms' club is amazing from what I hear. Hee hee &#129505;&#10084;&#65039;

Sam-glad to hear that you have a great new doctor and are getting monitored regularly. 

Wicky-hope what an update. I'll just say that I hope everything turns out ok for your mil and your health issues. Quite the roller coaster. 

Afm- I went out on Thursday night to this cute restaurant in the city and had a wonderful meal. My friend and I left and that night there was a trash fire and the place burned! That's the second time in my life that I've been out somewhere and later that night it burned down. Don't worry, ladies, I won't visit! Crazy though. 

Latest update is that my nephew apparently only got kicked out of school for the day unless he's not to return in January. I'm not quite sure but my sis is definitely taking the two boys out of the country to live and go to school with them this coming summer. It will do them well. The anniversary of my brother's death is in a few weeks and that will be a sad day, but life goes on with our without him and we are all doing our best to move forward. 
Christmas was great and we hope to have a wonderful new years celebration. 

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:hugs: Terri for the anniversary. Youre so strong. And apparently flammable...

I hope I can remain an honorary member of the club? I feel like Ill always maintain the understanding of the infertile/kid-less situation. Ill never forget where I came from and what it took to get to where we are. I love you all and each and every story.


----------



## TTC74

Ive been sick all month with bronchitis. Its going to be the death of me! 

Wicky- great to hear from you! 

Wish - Eek! Two more weeks!


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - how exciting. Two more weeks. I can't wait to see photos and hear some names.

Terri - i can't believe it's been one year already. I like to think we will see our loved ones again at the end. 
Which country is your sister taking the boys to? 

Ttc - ugghhh get better soon.

Happy New Year everyone.
I am still in England with my family. 
We just had a lovely Christmas with my family. 
My eldest daughter has started school and she loves it. 

Not much else to say. I'm just plodding along same ol same ol.


----------



## Wish2BMom

everyone have a good new year?

sorry you've been so sick, TTC - i swear everyone has something right now. Rough Dec.

spud - sounds like you've really been able to settle in there!! is DH back with you yet? Any more perm plans to stay? oh and we have names! Timothy and Malcolm <3

I can't believe they'll be here in less than 2 weeks!!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--I need to see that bump!!!! It's sounds like the boys are big enough that they should do just great when they join you! Can't believe it's almost time. Am stalking now...

Terri--crazy story about the fire. Sheesh! What kind of food is your favorite?

Spud--your daughter started school in England?!? Are you staying there permanently? I'm out of the loop. 

TTC--rough go with the bronchitis and vertigo. And mom drama. Yikes!

Wicky--feel better, girl. So sorry to hear about your issues. Pregnancy can really do a number on your body. I had an anterior placenta, too. You will feel her and it will be amazing, but it is still a bit of a bummer. 

Sam--we haven't met yet; I'm Jen, an old-timer but first-time mom. Good luck with things. It's great that you like your doc. 

AFM--still trying to get unpacked... S was up for hours last night crying, crying, crying. Teething discomfort, I think. I'm going to bed in a matter of minutes, by 9 pm, because it's necessary.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I beat you Vonn and was in bed by 8! only b/c I was falling asleep in the living room at around 6:30. Terrible. I think the full moon on Mon had me sleeping like crap.


----------



## TTC74

Glad almost everyone seems to be doing well. 

AFM - I went back to the doc yesterday and was given more steroid injections, oral steroids, and steroid inhaler. They say it's just a ridonculous case of acute bronchitis that we've got to snuff out. I AM feeling better - just not fully on top of the game yet. 

LO has been sleeping horribly over the past week. After a lifetime of sleeping beautifully, the child suddenly pops her eyes open every time we lay her down! She's got a followup with the doctor today. So, DH is going to be asking about whether we should try Ferber Method or something else. Fortunately, our pediatrician is something of a sleep expert.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Glad you're feeling better, TTC. Bronchitis sucks. I had it a lot my freshman year of college. I have something now but it's vague. I got into a coughing fit so badly this morning I almost vomited. But then I'll be fine for hours. I dunno...

I hope the baby is just going through a growth spurt or something!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi all! Catching up on posts.

Wicky - its good to hear from you! I am sorry for all you are going through. I am also having MS now. Its pretty much 24/7. I had an awful stomach bug last Friday which surely cant still be the cause of my nausea. Im keeping things down now but feel pretty horrible most of the time. Im so exhausted. I just want to cry! I can only imagine how you are feeling. I hope things ease up for you soon.

Sam - Glad to hear you didnt need surgery and that your doctors are trying to take a deeper look as to what is going on. I hope you get some answers!

Terri - what a crazy story about the restaurant burning down! I hope everyone was ok. Sounds like your sister has a lot going on. Where are they going to move?

TTC - These illnesses are hitting hard this winter! I hope you have some relief soon! A friend of mine was in the hospital with bronchitis last week. :(

Vonn - I hope you got a good sleep! Sounds like you needed it! I hope S is doing better today too! Always feel so bad for those little ones when their teeth are coming in.

Wish - Yes, please stay! Did you enjoy your long weekend? Anything you still have to check off of your get-ready list? 

AFM - we had our first scan yesterday and saw our little peanut! The doc saw the heart beat right away and we got to hear it. She measured 119bpm and said they like to see over 120, but she wasnt concerned yet as its just getting started. Ugh, of course that gives me anxiety! It really bothered DH that she said that too. It was 119 and she only measured one interval! But at the end she said everything looks good. We go back in 2 weeks. Anyone have an encouraging story for me?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I think everything sounds perfect for your little girl, ask!! <3 sometimes there is such a thing as too much info - you're right on that cusp and they are taking a measurement of something soooooooo small. I'm sure everything is absolutely perfect.

checklist - I think we're ready for the babies but maybe not as much for me breastfeeding. I was going to see how it went first before investing in so many supplies. We got our car seats inspected yesterday, all clothes are washed and put away, we have a good stock of diapers and wipes (which, watch - will actually be a week's worth!! :haha:). I'm not sure what else needs to be done, really! now I'm just watching my body with a discerning eye, looking out for any signs of impending labor.


----------



## TTC74

That's SO exciting, Wish! I think you're being smart about investing in the breastfeeding supplies. I invested in all the supplies because I breastfed my 2 grown DDs. So, what could go wrong?! Well, I'm old now and my body didn't want to cooperate. So, then I had to invest in all the bottle feeding supplies on top of the breastfeeding supplies. And, to breastfeed twins! Hopefully, it will work out for you, I'm just saying that financially, I think you're making the right call.


----------



## Taurus8484

Got a bump pic Wish?


----------



## Wish2BMom

it's more a mountain than a bump...
let me upload the one I had from xmas. I don't have a more recent one yet.

thanks for the validation, ttc!! and you're right, money is tightening up A LOT already, I'd like to be able to breastfeed to save some. But if I can't, I'm not going to guilt myself. Fed is best, right? :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Heres my bump on Christmas Day! :)
 



Attached Files:







D7CF65AC-9E9A-4315-9B41-0C6A5EE92BD2.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Ask4joy

Aw Wish, what a cute pic! :)


----------



## terripeachy

I definitely don't see the crazy in your eyes, Wish! :rofl: That is an awesome picture. 

Ask-i think your update sounds great. You heard the heartbeat, it's strong and I'm sure you have nothing to worry about it. Oh and crazy about the Browns not winning one game this year. It's tough to be a fan when that happens. The sad news is that for all the Ravens did or did not do in their last game, we are also on the sidelines so you're no longer alone. Freaking ravens. Hee hee

Ttc-sorry you've been sick and baby has sleeping issues. Hopefully it's just a result of this cold weather and she'll get back to sleeping like a baby soon. 

Afm-i don't really want to put my sister's info out there but she wants to take the kids to South America. My sister in law will be staying in MD with her three other kids. That's the latest.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA exactly!! it's the realization of twins being here soon sinking in, plus 'woah, my belly is BIG!' :rofl: good job reading between the lines!


----------



## Vonn

You are so adorable Wish! And your bump is perfect. You have the best attitude about breastfeeding. If it's what you want I hope it works for you. I laid a lot of guilt on myself for S not nursing successfully. I still pump, even though I only produce about 10-15% of what she eats. Fed is best!

How're all my East Coast friends doing in the bed weather? It's been disgustingly cold here for weeks, but not that much snow.


----------



## Wish2BMom

:hugs: thanks, v! 

we are a bit chilly up here but we survived the BOMB CYCLONE! Got over a foot of snow but now it's the deep freeze part that we're getting. The 'feels like' temps are going to be down into -20's and -30's. That's super cold, even for here.


----------



## TTC74

I can't believe you're almost 37 weeks, Wish! Remind me - do you have a scheduled c-section or are they going to wait until you go into labor?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I really can't either - I didn't think I was making it out of December, quite frankly. Neither did my aunt - she was like, 'there's NO WAY!!' hahaha
Sunday is 37 weeks, then the boys can come whenever they want. But that said, I do have a scheduled c-section for 1/15 so if they don't come next week, the Great Extraction will be soon after. :wohoo:

I can't remember if I said this, but I've definitely hit the 'done' mark - I'm so tired of being swollen, really. It hurts. My thighs rub together for the first time in my life and it feels like there is just a ball of junk between my legs (TMI, sorry). I hate it. I'm literally swollen from the thigh down to my toes. Rolling over in bed is like making a 28-pt turn in a car and leaves me feeling like I just worked out. The boys' wiggles are so strong now that it takes my breath away sometimes!

I'm just taking it all day by day at this point, I'm SO VERY thankful for making it this far and hope that it does wonders for the boys' health and adaptation to the world. I can't wait to hold them and kiss them!! <3


----------



## TTC74

CD13 and not even a hint of a line on an OPK. I&#8217;m blaming it on all the steroids I&#8217;ve been taking but who knows. I could O late, it could turn suddenly, or I may not O at all. Guess time will tell.

Edit - finally have a line! I wouldn&#8217;t call it faint nor dark. So, I&#8217;m guessing it will turn positive within the next 2 Days. Yay!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Awesome TTC!! Fxed this is your month!


----------



## mikihope

I hope everyone had a great new year! It has been so wonderful spending time with adorable Kai, and we even have gone out with him on a couple of walks along our favorite trails. Hes 4 weeks old today. How time flies!

Wish- Wow, you look great! What a wonderful bump you have. Haha, my belly is already flat, but its also squishy and soft. It feels really strange :wacko: Im so happy that your twins are doing so well! Its so exciting that youll get to meet them soon :wohoo: It will be even better than you imagine! Savor those last days of pregnancy, though, as you might miss that after its gone. I really did miss being pregnant, even though it is heaven on earth to have outside gummy with me now :cloud9:

Wicky- Poor you, what a tough time youre having :hugs: I hate feeling nauseated, so I was a big baby through a lot of my pregnancy regarding the queasiness I felt. I cant imagine what you must be going through. I really hope it ends soon for you, and you get to enjoy lots of nausea-free days of pregnancy!

Rain- I hope you can go back to your beloved first daycare. Thanks, it was indeed disappointing that my mom couldnt just help out without bringing in all kinds of drama. I have come to expect her to be unable to give emotional support, but I thought she might be able to just do things like cook and clean, as she seems to need to do these things for people. You were right, were doing much better with the breastfeeding now that gummy has reached his due date. DH has been doing the bottle feeding portion of the feeds, but Im still supplementing a bit with the bottle and pumping, which gives me almost no time to sleep. Im taking fenugreek now, I hope it helps. 

Terri- What an interesting coicidence that 2 places burned down after you visited them! Hugs to you and your family for the anniversary of your brother's death. 

TTC- Ugh, how annoying that your mom is acting up that way. I dont envy you, having to deal with your mom while she lives with you. She sounds like a handful. I hope that you are feeling better these days! Fx this is your month!

Vonn- I hope that S is sleeping better, and that you are getting more sleep now. I think Ive forgotten what its like to get sleep at night!

Ask- I think its wonderful to be pregnant during the holidays. I agree, its totally worth it missing out on drinking and having to be sober at parties! Congrats on a great scan. I think the heartbeat is nice and strong. I had the same fears after my scans, wondering if the heartbeat was fast enough, and gummy turned out fine!

AFM- Im still very sleep deprived, as expected during this time, but Im feeling so much better! Gummy and I have gotten better at breastfeeding, so it is going a bit faster, but I still have to supplement with a bottle as well as pump. It has been physically and emotionally draining. I cried when I had to give gummy his first bottle of formula due to weight loss, but the silver lining is that DH gets to spend time with him and feed him the bottle. Sleep is a luxury that I rarely get  maybe 3 hours maximum per day - but one look at gummy and its so worth it. 

My parents left 8 days ago and things got a whole lot better. It was horrendous while my mom was around. She turned every day into a big party for the family, holding big lunches and dinners in my home and inviting my sister and family without consulting me. She knew that I have a strict feeding regimen, where I have to start a bottle feed/breastfeed/pump cycle every 2-3 hours. This meant that I was unable to be out of my room much as I was left with barely any time to sleep. My mom knew that I was determined to breastfeed, but she doesnt care about my success on this front, as she thinks that I should just feed Kai with formula. So she didnt care that I couldnt stick to my regimen. My sisters kids are not very well behaved and my 9 year old niece doesnt have good boundaries. So my sister and her would barge into the room uninvited to see the baby (sometimes waking him up) or talk to me. I was trying to do skin-to-skin while breastfeeding, so it was very embarrassing to have my niece come in while I was quite exposed. My mom would just allow or encourage them to barge in. Another thing that would happen was that my sister would swoop in to pick Kai up whenever he cried. This made me feel very stressed out and inadequate. Anyway, once my folks and my sisters family left, things got a whole lot better. It was sad that my dad had to leave, because I enjoy his company, and he loves Kai and helped bottle feed and carry him.

My sister still swoops in to pick Kai up when he cries, but she has been such an amazing help that I dont mind anymore. She leaves tomorrow morning, and I will be so sad to see her go :cry: She has started to respect my views on how I want to feed Kai, and tries to follow it, whereas she was pushing her opinions while my mom was around. I think my mom was poisoning her mind. My sister really adores Kai, and she takes tons of photos of him. Talking about photos, here are some more of Kai. I think the newborn stage is so precious, and I get overcome by how sweet and cute he is. And hilarious too!
 



Attached Files:







looking_up.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 8









ear_hat_smaller.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 7









car_seat_pacifier_smaller.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 7









father_and_son_smaller.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh my goodness, miki - I can see why you just melt for gummy! and I love how you still call him that! :) I'm SO glad your mom is gone and you're able to get a sense of normalcy back in your life. My folks are only staying the first week, 3 days of which will be in the hospital anyway. Not that they are intrusive at all - they even just offered to stay at a hotel for when we come home. NO! Haha! I want SOME help that first week! 
I'm glad your sister has backed off too. My sister and I got into it last week b/c she can't make it work to come up for the birth (needs someone to be with her kids to get them off/on the bus and my folks who would normally do it will be here). I told her that I didn't know for sure when the next window would be b/c we need to concentrate on figuring out our schedule with the babies here and I didn't know if someone else being here would be good or bad for that (similar to what you're going through). So it's a play it by ear thing here.

Thank you for the advice. I'm trying to savor but it's getting harder. When they wiggle around, I still love it but they are getting strong, so they hurt sometimes!


----------



## Ask4joy

Oh Miki - I love hearing how much you are loving being a momma, even if it means being sleep deprived. Kai is so precious! And so lucky to have you. I had tears in my eyes reading your post...darn pregnancy hormones!

Wish - glad you are hanging in there! You&#8217;re a champ! Those babes are lucky to have extra time on the inside. I know that these last weeks/days have got to be tough on you!

TTC - FX this is your month!

AFM - still dealing with nausea, fatigue, headaches and lack of appetite. I eat out of necessity and so I don&#8217;t get more nauseous. I&#8217;m getting better at that but I miss enjoying my food. Not complaining though! Still so grateful! 8 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## terripeachy

Miki- Kai is just the cutest! Thanks for checking in even though you have a million other things you could be doing. I'm glad you're sister is doing better now that you're mom is gone. How does your husband deal with your family? I couldn't take it, but I know he is very patient. 

Ask-8 weeks already? Awesome!!

Wish2- I keep thinking that the next time I check in you'll have an update that you're headed to the hospital. I can wait another week though. Hee hee. Hang in there chica. I have to go back and look at your names again because I think I know someone with those two names as a first and last name. That person is a gem so I know your boys will be as well. &#129505;&#128154;


----------



## Alf1982

Can anyone tell me why suddenly coffee grounds smell like a cat's litter box? I mean I usually kinda like the smell, I opened it today just to "check" and omg, it was like rotten chemicals in there. Bfp soon? Wishful thinking? AF due wedn or so


----------



## Wish2BMom

ask - 8 weeks!! that's awesome! I think that was one of my internal milestones. Not long now! I'm sorry you're feeling so crappy. You're really doing great - hang in there. Have you tried those pregnancy pops or whatever?

terri - haha, I keep thinking that will be my next post too!! GAH! I think the boys still have plenty of room to wiggle around so guess they'll be staying put.

Alf - oh that's interesting! maybe it does mean an impending BFP! Good luck and keep us posted. When are you testing?


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Terri and Wish! 8 weeks does kinda feel like a milestone. The good news is that all of these symptoms reassure me that baby is growing! Next ultrasound is next Tuesday @ 9 weeks.

Alf - my husband calls me she-wolf now because my sense of smell is so keen. He&#8217;s had to change his body wash and lotion because the smells were overwhelming. Hopefully it&#8217;s a good sign for you!


----------



## TTC74

Wish - still waiting and growing, huh? 

Ask - 8 weeks is a great milestone. Looking forward to your next ultrasound pic! 

Alf - it can definitely be a symptom. Fx! 

AFM - feeling much better! I think I Od yesterday but I will dtd tonight just to cover my bases!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yup, still here! 

good luck, TTC!!! FX'ed!


----------



## TTC74

Hmm. FF says I Od 3 days ago. I'm not sure if that's correct based on the fact that my OPK went positive that evening. So, that would be super fast and I know it usually takes 24-48 hours. Also, I'm hoping they are wrong because that would put my BD at 2 days before and 1 day after. I'm not crazy about my chances with that particular BD schedule.

EDIT - I just played with my temps on FF. If my temp continues to go up, FF will move my O date forward one day. Shew!


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi friends,
Terri- big hugs to you and your family!!

Ask and Wicky- I really hope you feel better soon. Wicky- you deserve a 2nd tri hiatus from symptoms! Hope you feel an uptick in energy and your MIL agrees to help soon. With my grandma, she needed help for years before we finally convinced her to move to assisted living when she broke her hip. Those situations are so hard. Would she agree to live in a retirement community with services?

Alf and TTcgood luck!
Ttc did you find good backup care over the holidays?

Wish- last-minute shopping suggestion: granny panties for post c-section!! Super comfy, haha. Im serious though. Nothin beats em. And do you have Bundle-Me type car seat covers? Super handy this time of year and makes it easier to leave the house in the next several months (since the seats presumably attach to a stroller frame too). Youre a champ!! Hang in there- its just a few more days and you can meet your sweeties!! 

TTC and Vonn and Mikino worries - my doc told me they get most of the benefits of breastfeeding in one meal a day. Any amount is good. And none works too! I feel that the pro-breastfeeding community exaggerates the benefits and downplays how hard or painful it can sometimes be. That given, it can be easy and fulfilling if all works out!

Afm- weve had so many colds and viruses! I hope we are at the tail end. Im trying to kick a sinus thing. Work is so busy. My sweet DW is leaving me to visit a friend and her new baby for the whole three day weekend!! The longest Ive had them on my own. Yikes!! Luckily they are a little more independent (but more impish) and I have a few visitors coming to help. I gotta get my nap in!! Pray for me that they dont drop and smear their food everywhere and that they keep their clothes on and dont color the furniture with markers, hahahahahahaaa...Ill let you know how it goes! Probably will have some funny anecdotes.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh I can't wait for the stories of the weekend, rainy!! Good LUCK!! My thoughts are with you :rofl:

yes and yes - thank you! I have some c-section-specific panties that I bought and yes, we have these awesome car seat covers that have wool on the inside. I actually bought the babies these super soft fluffy snowsuit-like things to wear home but with the covers, they'll be sweating. And those suits are too fluffy for the car seat buckles to be tight anyway, so I don't know when i'll use them. Makes me sad. So I just picked out a couple sets of pjs for them to come home in, and of course their little winter hats with the puffball on the top/name tag on the rim! Got them from Etsy - I can't get over them. 
But yes, we should be all set in both of those areas - thank you!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-do you have any signs of the babies coming? I know your scheduled for 1/15, but now I'm going for 1/18/18. That would be a nice day to remember (for me). Hee hee. 

Rain-I'm looking forward to funny stories as well. I'm sure you'll do fine for the days. Maybe in the spring you can bring the babes to Bmore and we can eat Italian desserts again. That would be fab. Hugs. 

Ttc-i hope this is your surprise month. That would be awesome. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you Ali are enjoying this great wave we are now having compared to freezing cold we had all over the country. And those in the southern hemisphere, hopefully you got a cool snap. Hee hee. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Wish2BMom

zero signs! I mean, I have WAYYYY more cm than I've ever had, loose stools and sleeping is actually a little painful now b/c my belly is so heavy when I turn on my side, but that is it. Even the BH seem to be less the last couple of days. :shrug: But I think things can change in an instant so I am just keeping an eye on things.

HAHA - if the c-section takes until 1/18, I'm screwed! That would be a nice date, though (I like the number 8), and I would have picked it if it was 3 days earlier...I literally picked the first day in the week that I could have them. OUT!


----------



## TTC74

Wish - Ha! I did the same thing for my induction! She said "the first day we can do it is Valentine's Day." I said "done!"


----------



## Rainshiny

Terri- that sounds fun!! I want to take them to the aquarium soon. Would be awesome for you to meet them.

Wish- lol!! Hooray for comfy underwear. And those hats sound adorable!! Cant wait to see the pics. Monday! Wow... just a couple more days of misery and soon enough you can have a glass of wine! And snuggle with some ittle wittles. Youre doing incredible! 

Sam- I forget- are you ttc again with the new doc?

Wow, after that, thats just about everyone on the list whos pregnant, had a kid or has taken the child-free and fancy free path... just Sam and Alleke and a couple other are trying plus TTC is trying for number four. Such amazing stories on the thread... I still think it would make a good book or movie.


----------



## Wish2BMom

it is a crazy, wild ride we've all been on, huh? I agree, I'd watch this movie!

thank you so much for all the twinnie help, rainy!! I have your number now too so you're screwed! ;) jk I'll try to hold off on middle of the night freak out texts! :haha:


----------



## mikihope

Wish- I cant believe how close you are to meeting your little boys! I'm so excited for you! Doesnt time fly? It almost seems like yesterday to me that we were newly pregnant. I cant wait to hear about your adventures with your twins! Hehe, I still call Kai gummy, just like my sister who still calls her kids blob and peanut (after their shapes on their first scans). Thanks, gummy really does make my heart melt. I fell in love with the little guy instantly, and since then Ive been wondering how Im going to return to work! Ive considered not going back, but I wonder if its the hormones making me feel this way.
Youre lucky that your family is actually helpful. I hope that your sister can somehow make it.

Ask- I know how you feel re the nausea and lamenting the lack of food enjoyment. It was very hard for me as I live to eat, and I eat everything. I didn't enjoy eating during my pregnancy. Right after I gave birth, my appetite returned in full force. Its amazing how it works that way. Thanks for your kind words. I truly adore Kai, its hard not to fall in love with such a sweet newborn! Newborn facial expressions and the noises they make are just so incredibly adorable!

Terri- Thanks! Yeah, its been hard to check in, but I try to as the people on this thread have been such a blessing in my life. Its also great that you check in with updates of your life. Yup, DH has been patient for my sake. But he has been very grumpy and short with me during the trying times with my family. I dont blame him, but it does suck that I cant have a more normal and well-adjusted family. It's not my fault they're that way!

Rain- Theres a three day weekend? Im so out of touch with the working world now. I hope that you have an easy (as possible, anyway) time with your little ones. Im looking forward to funny stories, though! Thanks for the encouragement regarding my struggles with breastfeeding, I really needed it.

AFM- I had yet another appointment with a lactation consultant yesterday, and I almost lost all hope after that. She told me I was doing way better than expected, given my risk factors, such as age. But she also made it seem that I had no hope of increasing my supply, and she also asked me to increase the supplementation to 2 oz per feeding. He had gained 4 oz in a week, and she said it was not enough. I started out supplementing 1 oz, and she has made me increase it to basically all bottle feeding. I was in tears when feeding gummy the first 2 oz bottle yesterday, because it felt like I had given up, and I was just asking for my milk supply to dry up. Gummy was such a wonderful feeder, latching on right after birth, and I received comments from nurses that I wouldnt have problems feeding him as he was so great. And now I may have to give up on breastfeeding him. I have put in so much work, and I love the closeness of it, but I will try to make peace with being unable to breastfeed him if it comes to that.

Even though I miss my family, and my sister was such a great help, it was good that they left when they did. My sister was rather controlling about certain things, like when she would barge in to the room when she heard gummy cry, and take him from me even if I were halfway breastfeeding him. I became so tense about him crying because of that. And she had very different views on breastfeeding, and she did try to force them on me, as I was a new mom and she has two kids. Anyway, I am thankful that she was here to help out, and that she adores Kai to no end.

And Im so thankful for my precious son. It has never mattered to me that he was conceived via donor egg. I have always felt such a strong bond with him, even when he was a perfect, round embie. The love I feel for him is so fierce. Ive waited for a lot of my life to be able to be a mother. Because of my mom, I had to wait far longer than most, making sure that I had my life in order and I was well-adjusted enough to properly raise a child. I was almost too late, but donor egg IVF and our wonderful donor made my dreams come true. Im truly lucky :cloud9:


----------



## TTC74

Miki - I couldnt breastfeed my rainbow baby even though I breastfed my two grown DDs. It was hard to come to terms with at first. I was literally only producing about a half ounce of milk, though. So, I decided - fed Is best. Almost a year in, I will tell you that formula feeding has worked out just fine since I got over the ridiculous shame our society puts on women who cant breastfeed. DH can and does do many feedings. As a result, I was much less sleep deprived than I was when I breastfed. That made me much more serene and available to my LO 24/7. Im not telling you to give up. Do what is best for you. Im just saying that there is no shame in not being able to produce enough milk for your LO.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I havent been there yet but I agree wholeheartedly with TTC. you are doing your very best in all cases for Kai, please please give yourself a break. There are many benefits to formula too - including what TTC notes re: less sleep deprivation and it affecting you mentally. Youre doing sooooo great, miki!
Also I love your note on DE. I am still struggling a tiny bit with it just bc of all of the genetic comments that come up - they have your genes so they are stubborn, I hope they look like you, etc. Its going to stab me every time. But this process gave me my boys and Im forever grateful to our donor and the science behind it all, and being able to afford it. 

Oh and yes, my sister is making it up! Much to do about nothing in the end. Sigh.


----------



## Rainshiny

Agreed. Formula is great too! Take care of yourself as a new mama.

Wish- call anytime other than 9:30pm to 6:30 am!!! 

Have a good weekend!!


----------



## mikihope

TTC- Thank you so much for your encouragement! Im so sorry that you went through the stress and shame with your beautiful rainbow baby. Deep inside, I do know that formula isnt a bad thing, especially since I was raised  as was the norm for the time  on formula. Thinking about things, I suddenly realized that Im not that far from producing enough milk. I know that gummy gets a bit of milk when at the breast, and then he gets the bottle from DH while I pump. I am up to pumping 1.5 oz (1 oz minimum). This is an increase from last week. I think I will try a little while longer, even though I have lost a lot of confidence. I do want to be serene and have an enjoyable time with gummy, so maybe I might give up ( I know I shouldnt look at it as giving up, but it feels like it right now) earlier than I plan to.

Wish- Thank you for your kind words! Both TTC and you are right, formula is not a bad thing. Im the product of formula, and I rock! Hehe. But yeah, it is already affecting me mentally, maybe due to the sleep deprivation.
Regarding DE, I know what you mean by the struggle with the genetic comments. Just before he was born, I was worried about how gummy might look like. The weird thing was that after he was born, he bore a striking resemblance to me as a baby! My sister mentioned it, and everyone in DHs family said that gummy looks like me (only his parents and brother know about DE at the moment). Gummy is long, and has long legs, and I was a long baby too. DH and our donor do not have the long gene in their families. All the nurses and docs who have seen gummy say that he takes after me, as he is long. Ive told them that he was a donor egg baby, and they have said that it is possible that I have influenced gummy in some way. I feel like a proud mommy and the thought of DE really doesnt cross my mind. I hope that your experience will be as good or better after your twins are born! I bet that youll be so delirious with joy and overcome with their adorableness that you wont give DE much of a thought.

Last night, I almost gave up on breastfeeding altogether. Gummy had a terrible and fussy night, and did not sleep from 12am to 10am. He was screamy and cryful from 5am onwards. Every time DH had to give him the bottle, I had to try to breastfeed and pump. I was so sore and so exhausted, I couldnt continue towards the end. Giving up isnt the end of the world, but it is so hard to do when you have done so much to try to make it work. I was in tears and decided at the end to just sleep instead of trying to balance out the bottle feeding with breastfeeding. 

In the light of day, I think Im not ready to stop trying yet. As long as my supply isnt bad, and seems to be increasing, I will keep trying. I have tried so many things, gone for so many lactation appointments with 3 different consultants. And all had a different opinion on things. The latest one is the most pessimistic yet. She told me that other moms she had encountered in my situation had given up long ago, and it was already amazing that I had gotten this far. But she gave the vibe that she thought I would not be able to move on to exclusively breastfeeding. From my observations, I can see that my milk supply is bordering on sufficient, its just that gummy isnt efficient at drawing it out. I feel that the more he is getting from the bottle, the lazier he is getting. Hes taken to mostly using me as a pacifier! Oh well, he is super cute, though :cloud9:


----------



## Spudtastic

Wish - I popped on to see if the twins had arrived. Now I see 15 Jan 18.
Seren will be 2 on the 16. She was 16 Jan 16. 

I can't wait to see a photo of the twins.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Not yet!! Looks like tomorrow will be the day. How punctual these little guys are. They are still moving a ton too - even right now. How lovely theyll be a day out from Seren! I cannot believe shes 2 already! Man weve been on here a long time...

Miki - I had a thought. Not sure if youre down with this but there is a trick of drinking a Guinness to increase your supply. The wheats and all that and would not be harmful to Kai. I even recently heard that men who drink too many IPAs are getting man-boobs and lactating!! 
Might be worth a shot if you are at your wits end.


----------



## terripeachy

So you want me to ship you a case of Guinness wish? :rofl: I can take a hint.


----------



## Vonn

Wish--what are you going to do today?!?!? Final day before meeting T and M! :baby::baby: So excited for you guys. :happydance:

It's the brewer's yeast that can help with milk supply. You can buy it separately, so Guinness isn't your only option. Haha! I have some, it's a powder and it tastes bad. I put it in steel cut oats cooked in the slow cooker. 

Miki--one lactation consultatnt I went to said that low by supply is way more of a problem than it used to be. She thinks it's mainly environmental impact. We don't have age on our side with this, though. I was also told that I kept trying for longer than most, though there was a woman one LC told me about who kept at it and it took until 3 months and then, bam, it was good from there on--enough milk, baby nursing well. It doesn't seem like you are ready to make any final decisions yet. Think of it as experimenting to find the best system--there are lots of options--and not about it as 100% success or 109% failure.


----------



## Ask4joy

Wish - tomorrow!!! So freakin exciting! 

Miki - some of my friends make lactation brownies/cookies? I&#8217;ve seen recipes on Pinterest. 

8w5d today. Next ultrasound is Tuesday! I&#8217;m feeling decent today. Woke up craving a bowl of cereal and actually have a little bit of energy!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Terri - :rofl: :rofl:

Vonn - ooooh good to know!!

Ask - SO glad youre feeling a little bit at least!! Not too long til 2nd tri - hang in there


----------



## mikihope

Wow, I cant wait for you to meet your twins, Wish! Sooo exciting! I hope you can get some rest beforehand, but I bet that youre too excited :happydance:
Yep, Ive heard of the Guinness thingy. I might just try it. Im a beer drinker, and I love Guinness, so its not difficult for me to try! Ive been drinking a beer some nights, mainly for relaxation. I hope it helps my supply as well!

Terri- Can you ship me a case of Guinness too :haha:

Ask- How great that youre feeling decent, I hope that this continues for you. You could be one of the lucky ones who have a good first trimester! Thanks for the suggestion for lactation cookies or brownies. I need to get enough energy or time to try it out.

Vonn- Thanks for the advice. I almost bought some Brewers yeast, then I read that it tastes bad. So Im on the fence about trying it. If Guinness works just as well, Ill definitely go for that instead! How interesting that low milk supply is more of a problem these days. I wonder if stress has an impact too? Youre right, I can think of it as experimenting to find the best system, and not stress myself out by thinking of success vs failure.

AFM- I seem to have turned a corner after gummys terrible night. He was an angel and perfect the next night, which helped, but what really changed was my mindset. I was in tears and about to give up on that bad night, and when I woke up, my mindset had completely switched. I realized that my priority should not have been to try to be successful at breastfeeding, but that I should be enjoying my time with gummy and helping him to lead a healthy and happy life. I started playing with gummy and talking to him instead of trying to constantly feed him or get him to sleep to prepare for the next feed. I let go of needing to have a successful feed, or have perfect time intervals between feeds. Ive noticed in life that I always have a time where I suddenly learn to let go, after I hit what feels to be rock bottom. I think that night was my rock bottom. I finally learned to let go, and focus on what truly mattered. Things have been so much better since then, and Im actually feeling happy and relaxed. Gummy is starting to look very animated and cute, and he appears to be smiling often, so its getting really fun!


----------



## TTC74

Wish - cant wait to see this twins! 

Miki - Im so glad to hear youve turned the corner! Continue to enjoy gummy. It goes Quick! I cant believe my LO will be one next month! 

AFM - not much going on. Packing up to leave my 25 year olds house. We came up for a quick visit over the long weekend. Im 7 DPO and plodding along.


----------



## Ask4joy

Happy birthing day, Wish! Can&#8217;t wait to see the twins! 

Miki - so glad that you are starting to feel more relaxed. Sounds like you are getting the hang of the momming business! :)

TTC - good luck this month! Hope you had a nice trip visiting your DD.


----------



## Vonn

Wish--you and your family are in my thoughts today. Much love to you all! <3<3


----------



## mikihope

My thoughts are with you and your family too, Wish! I can't wait to see pics of your twins!

Thanks, Ask and TTC. I'm definitely enjoying my time with gummy so much more now. TTC, it does go so quick. How amazing that your LO is already almost one!


----------



## Rainshiny

Omg I am so sick!! Stomach flu. Luckily the worst was last night after DW came home. More about my weekend later!

Miki- lactation cookies are sold online or at buy buy baby or maybe even Walmart type stores in the baby section. No need to make them! And did u look at the kellymom website? So many good tips. I started out w mere drops and built up to feeding more than one babys worth of milk by 3 or 4 months. But yeah, thats great youre lessening the pressure on yourself! Its not a big deal- a little goes a long way. Me I had an obsession with it I couldnt shake but wish I could have been more chill. Everything worked out fine in the end.

Ask- so glad youre feeling ok!

Wish!!! Hope mama and babies are doing well and recovering!! Cant wait to see pics. Im sure its a whirlwind right now. Hugs!!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi ladies!

Wish has been on my mind over the weekend and through today. I hope all is well and she is a happy mommy with her two little boys in her arms! I didn't have a chance to come in over the weekend, but I wanted to share that my MIL was born on Jan 15 and is a twin, too, so I think it's a great day to be born!

Miki, I am so happy to hear your stories since gummy was born. The love you have for him shines through clearly. Even with your tough family situation and challenges since bringing him home, you sound so happy! It gives me hope for my own crazy family situation, which I hope will be manageable when my little one arrives in May :thumbup:

Ask, I hope you are feeling well. It's amazing how quickly the weeks go by, and yet the time ahead still looks like forever! I am finally turning a corner with my morning sickness and can eat again. So even if you do get morning sickness and it seems like it will never end, it really does. I was getting really depressed about it and then I had two days in a row where I felt good and it was like bright sunshine in my life. I still have sick days/times, but it's flipped to mostly feeling well with a little sickness instead of the other way around. When is your next scan? I always love seeing my baby jumping around in there :haha:

Rain, I'm so sorry you go the dreaded bug! I hope it passes quickly and you feel better soon :hugs:

TTC - I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you. 

terri, feel free to send some Guinness my way in late May :winkwink: How have you been, with the anniversary of your brother's passing? I've been thinking about you.

Hi Spud!!! Hope you are doing well!

AFM - the main thing is that morning sickness is waning so that it's managed well with medications for the first time since early November. I haven't needed fluids since right before Christmas and feel decent most of the time. Nesting is beginning to set in, but I'm so exhausted, I haven't done much to act on it. DW is supposed to be working on making space in our spare room so we can begin setting things up, but she's so stressed, I haven't been pressuring her. I learned that she's MORE stressed about getting everything done than I am, so I'm just giving her space and support as needed. 

MIL is doing better and has actually had some cognitive improvements in the last few weeks. I think that as she recovers from the physical pain she was in after surgery, she is getting clearer - more like she was last spring. She definitely still has gaps, but we're not afraid to leave her alone for a few days at a time. She also began driving again but said it hurts her back, so she only goes about 3 blocks to the grocery store or her sister's assisted living place and then comes home. It's taken a lot off of DW to see her mom making improvements that the neurologist said were unlikely. But we know what is coming down the pike and eventually will have to deal with assisted living and taking away the keys to her car.

Now that I feel better, I'll try to post more frequently, so I can respond better to what's going on in the group and not have epistles every time :blush:


----------



## Rainshiny

Wicky, so glad youre feeling better. I was worried about you. And how fantastic that your mother-in-law is improving! The human mind and body is incredible. 

I still feel horrible but Im sure it will pass soon. I keep refreshing baby and bump for wishs update! I have a feeling Im not the only one!


----------



## terripeachy

I was so busy at work today I didn't get to check until now. &#128536;&#128536; hope everything is ok, Wish!!

Wicky-i an glad you're feeling better and your mil is feeling better. Funny that she's also a twin. Thanks for the week wishes for my brother's passing. I'm fine. He overdosed and it was his deal. I am happy that he's with my mother and super happy. I think of him often, but he told a lot of lies and you could never get a truth, so it was kind of easier not talking to him. I do feel for his family. They will probably take it hard tomorrow. 

Rain-sorry you have the flu. Seems everyone us getting it. 

I'll be standing by for wish' update. I think you have to stay in the hospital for two or three days when you get a c-section right? Hugs to all.


----------



## Vonn

Yes, Wish, can't wait to hear, but I know things are super hectic so no rush!

Terri--I'm sure you will be fine, but still take care tomorrow. It's a sucky thing to have an anniversary for. 

Wicky--so glad both you are your mil are doing better. It's been rough for you both!

Ask--congrats on the 8 week milestone!

TTC--your chart looks good. 

Miki--what a great attitude. Loving on that baby and enjoying those cuddles is so important and can unfortunately get lost in all the craziness. Way to prioritize! I struggle to be in the moment sometimes, so good for you!

Rainshiny--the flu while DW was away, yikes! Hope you can get some rest now. I look forward to stories about the weekend with the kids. 

I agree with what you said about be obsessive about bf and wishing you could have been more chill. I was/am the same. It was such a disappointment, but I should have been more accepting. I'm just so good at being hard on myself, esp when I feel like I can fix something by doing more or working harder. I think I am close to stopping pumping.


----------



## TTC74

Rain - sorry youve been so sick. I was sick for pretty much the entire month of December with the worse cold Ive ever had followed by the nastiest case of bronchitis Ive ever had. The doctors couldnt seem to get it snuffed out. Im better now, but I can totally empathize with feeling like garbage. 

Terri - sounds like youve come to accept your brothers passing. Im sending well wishes your way nonetheless. And, unlike the others, Ill pass on the beer since Ive been sober for three years. :haha:

AFM - little temp dip today. I temped about an hour early but I wouldnt think it would impact my chart that much. Its weird. Its weird. BFN today at 9 DPO. So, my immediate thought was, well Im out - even though my Hcg was only 56 at 12 DPO with baby B! How quickly we forget . . . 

I agree with what everyone is saying about Wish. Im SO eager to hear from her but I know her life is whirlwind right now.


----------



## Rainshiny

Ttc- it was a tiny dip - youre still in the running, girl! 
And congrats on 3 years sober. Thanks- Im starving now so I think thats a good sign. Im glad you kicked the bronchitis- there are a lot of nasty bugs going around this year &#128028; &#128027;

And I didnt forget I owe you stories, lol


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi Ladies! I am getting ready to go catch up on everybody as I haven't been here in about 1 year. DH and I are still childless. I found out I have a blocked fallopian tube and last month had a hysteroscopy & D&C to have polyps removed. Not sure what the chances of getting pregnant with one fallopian tube are. We are now considering Embryo Adoption as my clinic has donated embryos available. I think my over 40 year old eggs are just no good. My biggest concern is getting my lining thick enough as it never seems to get past 7 anymore and was always 9
+ when I started this journey. Maybe it's age or maybe all the medications, who knows...Anyway, looks like we are starting this TTC journey again after over a year break...we aren't getting any younger LOL. Off to catch up on all you ladies


----------



## terripeachy

Hope!! How are you, Sunshine?
I'm sorry to hear that you are not with child as of yet, but it's not the END of the world. I never had a baby so I hear ya. And if embies are donated, I say go for it!!

I'm so glad you checked in and I was thinking of you last week when the first alarm went off in Hawaii. How did that go? Trek us all about the news when you can because Hawaii is so far away from here and the news cycle later about a day and there was no more talk of the reaction. 

Hi Wish!


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi Hope! I think donor eggs is a great option. DH and I plan to donate if we have any additional embryos after we feel our family is complete (I&#8217;m currently pregnant after first transfer and we have 4 more PGS normal embryos on ice). 

Wicky - Hi! Great to hear from you! I&#8217;m glad the MS is finally waning and that your MIL is showing improvement - what a relief! I&#8217;ve been feeling much better the last few days or so. Eating is still kinda hit or miss but I&#8217;m definitely getting my appetite back. I hope you continue to feel better each day!

Rain - I hope you are starting to feel better! Being sick this time of year is just the worst. Get well soon!

Vonn - I worry about BF too. It&#8217;s somethimg I want so much and I feel like whenever I want something that much, it&#8217;s a struggle (like getting pregnant)! I know I shouldn&#8217;t think like that. DH thinks that because I&#8217;m somewhat &#8220;well endowed&#8221; (especially after becoming pregnant) that it will be easy - I told him I don&#8217;t think it works like that! :wacko:

Hi Terry, Spud, TTC! How are you all doing? Anxiously awaiting Wish&#8217;s update too! 

Had my 2nd scan on Tuesday and while I was a bit nervous as my nausea was dissipating, baby girl is right on target! Strong heartbeat of 180 and measuring a day ahead. She was wiggling around too! :) 9w3d today. My SS (13) is home sick with a head cold today. I feel bad but I&#8217;m going to try to stay away...after the stomach flu at 6 weeks I don&#8217;t want to get sick again. I have such little energy right now as is!


----------



## TTC74

:wave: all! 

10/11 DPO today. BFN. Needless to say, I'm disappointed. I did have some significant cramping this morning. It started off as light cramping yesterday. It's too early for me to get AF cramps (I never get them until 13/14 DPO). So, I'm hoping against hope that I've got a late implanter. I know it's unlikely, but a girl can dream!


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi Hope! We used donated embryos and it worked great, obviously! We also applies to be adoptive parents. Feel free to pm me if u want to chat about it! And as Terri says, child free and gorgeous is another perfectly good path too.

Congrats on your scan Ask! They get more and more fun, dont they? Glad u r feeling better!!

Ttc- fxfxfxfx!!

So one funny story from the weekend solo w two year old twins- I was changing the diaper of twin a, who was doing all sorts of antics to have me put the apple scented lotion on him (thats how he rolls) and turned around and twin b was sitting on the kiddie table (a big nono) completely pantsless just hangin out, looking at me. Hahaaaaa! Such goofballs!

I also tried to take them to the nature center but forgot it was closed. Being an adventurer we went for a short hike. It was freezing, so the main hike activity was pulling off their mittens and then crying because their hands hurt, then I put them back on, and repeat. Oh well thats ok. No one was lost in the woods and no coyotes came to carry one off (darn! Just kidding haha). Also twin b likes to copy twin a now, so twin a plopped down in the leaves and gave a hearty giggle of glee. Twin b plopped down next to him and smiled and gave the most fake forced laugh it made me laugh! 

I had enough help that the weekend was doable, and not too hard. In the beginning they were on their best behavior and went to sleep right away, didnt throw food, etc. I think they were like, one Mom disappeared, maybe Im next!! By the end of the weekend they felt much better and trashed the house like crazy flying monkeys. It was a zoo. Sigh! Cest la vie! Lol.

Any moms of older kids have tips on getting tots to clean up their toys???? Lol

Tg Im finally feeling better myself. Phew.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Terri - Thanks for thinking of me! I'm sorry you also haven't had a little one yet either. Are you still trying? OMG, last week and the Missle scare was seriously the most terrifying thing in my life. We all got alerts on our phone's saying a missle was going to hit in 10-15 minutes. There is absolutely NOTHING you can do to prepare. We don't have basements in Hawaii and there are only a couple hidden shelters left over from WWII hidden in the fields to far to get to. We called family and said bye and waited for it to hit...and waited...and waited....then thank God we got the message saying it was false. I guess Japan just had the same scare a couple days ago. So weird, but i'm glad everyone is ok. 

Rainy - I forgot you did embryo adoption. Did you end up with identical or fraternal twins? We are torn right now between adopting 1 PGD tested embryo or 2 non PGD tested embryos which would be transferred at the same time. They are both the same cost, but not sure what to do. Both parents have had healthy children previously and the PGD tested one had twins though I'm not sure if they were fraternal or identical. Sounds like they are fun though and keep you busy, I'm so happy for you all.

Ask - Congratulations, that's great you are going to donate your embryos


----------



## Wish2BMom

(I wrote thiscthe Other day and then got distracted so it prob looks old - Ill catch up!) 
Hello hello everyone!! My goodness what a week!! We have our boys - they are incredible. Both very healthy, very big boys - Timothy (A) was born at 9:10am, weighing 7.05lbs, height of 20; Mr Malcolm, my Mamas boy, was born one min later, 6.03, 19. No complications with them except just trying to get all amniotic fluids out of them. I, however, ended up hemorrhaging and lost about 1/2 my blood. Needed a transfusion, but my vitals remained stable the whole time. Thankfully they recovered me nicely and I was back in the room with everyone by 11:30 I think. But pretty out of it all day and night. Weve had the boys stay in the nursery all nights so we could get some sleep. Its worked out great. DH is a rockstar at this Daddy thing. 

Ill be back later to post more but those are the highlights. Heading home today. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and well wishes. What i used to think was too unbelievable to have happen, I now feel is unbelievable to have never happened at all. Im crazy in love and obsessed. 

Miki - so glad you stopped being so hard on yourself. Sounds like it made a world of difference. 

Rain- yuck Im sorry youre sick!! I hope it passes soon! 

Terri - thinking of you my friend

Wicky - soooo happy it sounds like things are turning around for you!!

Ask - sounds like things are coming around for you too! Awesome!


----------



## TTC74

Thanks for the update wish! Sorry to hear about the hemorrhaging, but it sounds like all is well now. SO happy for you!


----------



## Vonn

WISH!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#65039; So happy to hear things are okay. The boys sound just perfect. And it's wonderful you already have a mama's boy. &#55357;&#56845; What a scare, though. Sorry to hear things got a little dramatic for you. But going home today...the fun really begins! It's so beautiful to hear how in love new moms are. Those emotions are so strong. Much love to your family!


----------



## Ask4joy

Congratulations, Wish!!! So happy for you! The hemorrhage sounds quite scary but I am glad to hear you remained stable and are being discharged today! Your boys sound absolutely lovely. xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

Sorry was discharged on Thurs. been in the real world for 2 days now and HOLY CRAP IS IT TOUGH!! We feed every 3 hrs and the first night was an absolute disaster. We learned a lot though and got the cribs moved into our room, got all bottles and changing supplies into our room, including something to put on top of malcolms little guy when changing bc he inevitably fountains the room! :haha:
We are already sleep deprived and its day 3. I cant believ how tough this is but then you get some kangaroo time and it all fades away. :cloud9:

I hope you are all well!!


----------



## Rainshiny

Oh my goodness the boys weighed as much as full term singletons!! Thats incredible! I cant imagine how hard it must have been the last few weeks. 

Im so glad you are now doing better! Did you get extra days in the hospital? So smart to take advantage of the nursery. Now no more stories like that to freak me out!!! You be careful and take care of yourself very closely over the next few weeks. 

Consider getting one of those baby formula espresso machines (sounds like bf is not on the table if Im reading correctly).


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish we posted at the same time! 

Forgot to also say congratulations on the gorgeous healthy boys.

Set up a feeding station so one of you can feed both and you can go in shifts! And call the night nannies or postpartum doulas for a shift or two the first couple weeks (and beyond). They can give you rest and all sorts of tips.

We used the expensive premixed formula botttles overnight the first couple weeks. Then you could measure out the formula into the bottles and just add water at night (if u dont get the machine).


----------



## Rainshiny

Hope- Ours are fraternal- transferred two high quality embryos. We love our little munchkins, but twins are super hard. You can get through it, but talk to some people who had twins and do some research on the added risks. Could you transfer one of the non tested embryos at a time and pay extra if needed? What grade are they? Mine were not pgd tested.


----------



## TTC74

Baby espresso machines - we love our baby brezza. When we got out of town, we miss it dearly!


----------



## mikihope

Wow, wow, wow, I'm so happy for you, Wish! You must be so in love -- doubly! :cloud9: How scary that you lost so much blood. I hope that you recover fast and well. Enjoy your adorable twins!

Yeah, I found it tough too, so I can imagine how much more difficult it must be for you. But I found that DH and I learned fast, and now we're comfortable in our new lives. Unfortunately, BF is still incredibly difficult, as I found that gummy is barely drawing any milk from my breast. The milk is there, he just seems to view me as a pacifier and someone to snuggle up to and fall asleep on! I don't know how I'm going to reduce the supplementation by bottle. I've tried so hard, and the sleep deprivation is insane. It doesn't look good, and I've been close to giving up several times in the past few days, but the good thing is that DH is so helpful and supportive!


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats Wish!! I'm so happy this day is finally here!!! Love ya!

I was talking to a woman last night who had a successful IVF on her fourth try. I thought-maybe I should have tried four. Although now that I think about it, I can't remember how many I did. Doesn't matter. I'm happy enough where I am, but sometimes you have to wonder. 

Hi to everyone else and Hope, glad you understood my post. Autocorrect is the worst and it was first thing in the morning so excuse me.


----------



## Rainshiny

Terri- its so frustrating that we cant do two paths at the same time - like have kids and not have kids. One will always wonder about the other path.

Mikki- how frustrating! Babies are so funny. They are all so different. Have you tried a nursing vacation? Just do nothing but get skin time and breastfeed for as long as you can (if doc is ok and babys weight is fine). Make him do it until he realizes how yummy it is :) no bottles! See if u can make it for 3 hours one day, and six the next, even go cold turkey after he gets the hang of it. Maybe he will figure it out. Also do u have slow flow nipples on the bottles? Supposedly that helps.

So nice to go outside today for the first tine in ages!


----------



## Rainshiny

Hugs, TTC ...


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Rain! Yes, we use low flow nipples on the bottles. I have tried basically everything! I actually also got the idea to try out a nursing vacation, and I was to try it today. But I gave up almost immediately. It seems that gummy can't get milk from me fast enough, and he ends up very hungry. He also has the habit of being mostly asleep while nursing. He will nurse for a very long time, and (from weighing him) will draw close to no milk when in this sleepy state. Even when hes more awake, he doesnt take in much milk at all. Its available, I can pump it out after, but hes somehow not managing to get the milk. And I'm so sleep deprived I can't deal with this, all I want to do is sleep whenever possible. I usually get zero sleep at night. It doesn't seem that a nursing vacation could work in our case. 

I think I'm at a crossroads with breastfeeding, and am about to go down "give up" lane. I had a meltdown and almost gave up completely today. Almost 6 weeks of waking Kai up every 2 or 3 hours, breastfeeding, bottle feeding the supplement, pumping after, putting him back to sleep, washing bottles, etc ... As he takes forever to wake up or to draw milk from my breast, the sessions are marathon sessions (one hour or more of nursing, with a small amount of milk taken in). I often have no time to do anything before the next session starts. 1 hour of sleep at a time is a luxury, and I'm still getting only about 3 hours maximum of total sleep per day. I tried to look at things in a positive fashion and enjoy time together with gummy, but the fatigue is just too much its torture.

Because I was forced into supplementing so early, Kai seems to have become lazy at the breast. And my milk supply seems to be just a bit less than needed for him. The bottle feeding seems to have caused both issues, so I thought I'd try to only nurse today. This way, I could try to break him of the habit of using me as a pacifier! What happened instead is that he ended up waking and crying with hunger, and I gave in and got him a bottle. I couldn't stand to see him suffer :cry: I then had a meltdown when I realized that I probably had to give up trying to exclusively breastfeed. It has been too exhausting, mentally and physically. I regret listening to the negative lactation consultant, who sent me down the slippery slope of needing to bottle feed formula. I keenly mourn the loss of feeling the closeness and providing sustenance for my little guy.

On the other hand...If I stop breastfeeding, I think I will gain some sleep and some of my life back. DH has been supportive, and has done almost all the bottle feeds, but hes now getting impatient and grumpy with me. He's showing flashes of unsupportive behavior, and it's hard for me to take. He needs more sleep (even though he gets a lot more than I do) and hes going back to work next week. And gummy can have better sleep as well. He's such a mellow and good baby, and I haven't had the opportunity to enjoy that. I've told myself that giving up isn't a bad thing, but now that I'm faced with the reality, it's incredibly devastating :cry:


----------



## Rainshiny

Oh Mikki that sounds so heartbreaking and frustrating! I know how you feel- I had done the marathon feedings and pumping sessions and finally had a lot of milk and my little ones looked at me like- no thank you, wheres my bottle??? Argh!!!! In the end you cant force them and they have their own goofy opinions... 

Its sounds like everyone need s sleep and less stress! Quitting is a viable option and can be a huge relief. If you feel like it, there could also be a middle ground- you could do something like only pump 7am and 7 pm to make a little milk for him. Maybe try feeding him first thing in the morning, or not if its too much to deal with (been there)! If it made you feel better you could do something much more chill like that. Im sorry youre going through this!!


----------



## TTC74

Miki - I've been there. It is a very difficult decision that only you can make. The only words of comfort I can offer is that you do get over it if you decide to stop the fight and just bottle feed. My LO is now almost one and doing so well and, as you realize, no one suffers any long term harm from being bottle fed. Fed is best. Also, a sane, well-rested mother is best!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh miki Im so sorry youre having such a rough go! We certainly arent perfecting things here but its going fine. 
I dont havr to worry about T - hes a chunker and knows what to do. But Malcolm couldnt really care less about the breast after 2-3 tries to latch. Do while feed T, I just pump the other side for M and he gets that before supplement. Sometimes its 20mL, sometimes its over 1oz. (One boob is better than the other). T is eating so much he sometimes takes 2oz or more supp AFTER the boob!! Its all a mystery everytime but we are trying to let them lead us. I dont know if any of that helps you or not! But please know - I dont think its goving up at all if you stop breastfeeding. I think thats such a negative connotation. Its not your choice - its what you have to do for the positives on the other side. Sleep, sanity and absolute enjoyment of these early weeks!! Jump on that ship and try to stop letting the guilt get to you! Many hugs, my friend!! :hugs:

Rainy - thank you for all the tips! We are actually in a really good place right now. DH is incredible. He takes M after I pump and I have T. We each change them, feed them, clean up after them and go back to sleep for 1.5-2 hrs, then up again. And if DH needs a few more hrs bc he took a long shift, then Ill take both. The babies are so patient with us. And its amazing how 2 hrs can feel so good. But cumulatively we are getting a good amount of sleep each night which is great bc Im able to heal really well too! And Ive already lost 36lbs!! 
DH goes back to work next week but I think hell still participate at night and work from home a bit. Then hes going to take a week of PTO in another couple of weeks, then the last 4 weeks of his paternity after I go back and my Mom leaves from her 2nd visit, to stave off daycare a bit longer. 

Ask - how are you feeling?

TTC - Im sorry about AF again. Are you guys just continuing to try, leaving it in Gods hands or is there a plan of attack?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Here are my pumpkins!!! After first bath time at home :cloud9: M is in stripes, T is not. <3
 



Attached Files:







260DB4DF-A8CA-4FCB-B96F-2D34392E7BB5.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 12









A367C68F-78CF-48E4-B8FF-1938EA3413B0.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## TTC74

Wish - M & T are absolutely gorgeous! We are just TTC the old fashioned way with me taking a few supplements. If it works, perfect! If not, I'll be a little sad, but I'll take solace in our little rainbow baby - who I can't believe is turning one in less than a month! Enjoy every minute. It goes SO fast!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you!! Im a bit smitten!

Shes one already?? Man time does fly by!!


----------



## Ask4joy

What beautiful babies, Wish! It sounds like you and DH (and the boys) are already settling into some routines - that&#8217;s great! 

Miki - I am sorry you are feeling so down about BF. Whatever you choose to do won&#8217;t be giving up, it will be whatever is in the best interest of both you and Kai. I read something today that said while 85% of mothers plan to exclusively breastfeed for at least the first 3 months, only 30 some percent are able to. You are not alone and you most certainly are not failing. 

TTC - wow, almost 1! Are you going to plan a big first birthday celebration or do something more low key?

I&#8217;m 10 weeks today which feels pretty awesome! Only 14 more PIO shots to go! What do you all think of fetal dopplers? I&#8217;m debating whether I should get one?


----------



## TTC74

Im not sure yet about the bday party! I was thinking a big party initially but DH doesnt want to open up our home for a bunch of people (we have friendly but obnoxious dogs) and I dont want to spend a fortune for a first bday party! So, Im completely on the fence. Any thoughts on a location for a big bash? We have a jump house place but they charge $200 and that seems ridiculous for a 1 year old. Fast food chains have no play areas locally. Parks could be cold or rainy depending on the day. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I think all first bday parties weve been to have been in the home and are more of an excuse to have your friends over. I wouldnt blow a lot of money either. 

Youre doing great, ask!!


----------



## Wicky78

Ask4joy said:


> I&#8217;m 10 weeks today which feels pretty awesome! Only 14 more PIO shots to go! What do you all think of fetal dopplers? I&#8217;m debating whether I should get one?

Hi Ask! 

So exciting you're already 10 weeks... not long until 2nd trimester!!! As for the fetal doppler, I bought one and thought it was a silly "impulse buy," since I would only need it for a few more weeks, until I could feel baby moving. Well, it turns out I have an anterior placenta and even at 22w+4d, I still can't feel much in the way of movement. So it's nice to check on baby with the doppler. I will warn you that it's harder to use than you would think, so if you get one now and can't find the heartbeat, it's nothing to panic about. My OB couldn't reliably find the heartbeat with the doppler until about week 18 with me. I hope that helps!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Wicky!! 23.5 weeks already?? How are things?


----------



## Wicky78

Wish2BMom said:


> Wicky!! 23.5 weeks already?? How are things?

Hahaha! Oops - small typo; I'm only 22.5 weeks... but it is going by fast!

I'm doing better. I was afraid to post about my nausea being better last week because I was worried I would jinx myself, but the nausea is really still better. I have my moments where I feel terrible, but they are occasional instead of ALL THE FREAKING TIME. 

I'm just beginning to get uncomfortable from all the growth. While I was showing a small amount by the beginning of January, this week, I really am looking pregnant, rather than just a little rounder in the tummy. I could get away with wearing my regular pre-pregnancy pants and underwear until Monday this week. Monday night, all that went out the window. It happened so fast!!!

I can't imagine how uncomfortable you must have been in the last weeks of your pregnancy! Those boys are huge for twins :shock: I am so impressed with how you and DH are handling the feeding and general adjustment to doubling your family size! I have to say, though, now that you and Miki have your babies in your arms, I am getting a bit freaked out about how quickly the rest of this pregnancy is going to go :haha: I'm so glad Ask is also pregnant right now!


----------



## Wicky78

I have really enjoyed reading all the updates this week! It just makes me so happy to be part of this group and to be preparing for my baby's arrival!

Miki - I am so sorry to learn that you're having so much trouble breast feeding Kai and that this is causing you such stress and distress. I agree with the other ladies who have said "Fed is best." I know there is a lot of societal pressure to BF, but if it's not working for you and Kai, I hope you can feel okay with that and move on. My mom wasn't even given a choice and I was formula-bottle fed from birth. I honestly don't think it harmed me at all. In fact, it probably helped me to bond more closely to my dad because he could share equally in the feedings from day 1. Sending you so many hugs :hugs: as I know you will do what is best, and once you are able to get more sleep, things will seem better. It's just so hard when you're not getting any sleep!

Ask - Yay for 10 weeks! I am so excited for you. Do you know yet when your next scan will be? I'll be waiting for details, as I'm sure your LO is doing great! I hope you are still feeling okay and can enjoy this time!

Wish - AHHhhhhh! I am so excited about your boys and how you and DH are managing them. Both boys sound unique and adorable, and I am glad all three of you are okay, after that early scare after delivery. As I recall, you're a Pats fan... I bet you are happy about the SB but sad about Gronk. Or maybe not, since you have two little boys to distract you right now!

TTC - I can hardly believe you're planning a 1st birthday party already! I don't have any great ideas, but maybe something low-key would be easier. Do you have an indoor playground anywhere near you? That might be fun, if they have an area for toddlers. Ours can even be reserved for parties for a low fee ($50), so that might be an option. I can't wait to hear what you end up doing :thumbup:

Hope - glad to see you back! That missile scare sure sounds awful, especially the waiting and not knowing. I am, however, very glad it wasn't real and everyone is safe! Good luck with your next steps on the TTC journey - your decision sounds like a difficult one, but it's possible that there's no "wrong" answer, just what you and DH decide is best for your family.

Hi to everyone else I didn't mention! I am getting better at being able to keep up and post, but still not posting as regularly as I'd like in order to comment on everyone's posts in a timely (and relevant) manner...


----------



## Wicky78

Hi again! I just wanted to share a couple of pictures from our scan yesterday. It was focused on the heart to make sure my diabetes didn't negatively impact cardiac development, but they got several really good pictures of our "kitty" too. The heart checked out fine, so we are basically clear of any of the major issues we worried about like chromosomal abnormalities, congenital heart defects, and neural tube defects. They can't guarantee that everything's 100% fine, but at least the big worries are behind us. 

We're in the thick of trying to decide on a name. We're down to a handful and the middle name is probably set. We did the absolute "no-no" that many baby naming experts tell you to avoid: settled on the middle name first. But we're open to changing it or having it be the first name if we don't like the way it all sounds together. Here's our short list:

Agatha Elizabeth
Eleanor Elizabeth
Miriam Elizabeth
and maaaaybe Abigail Elizabeth (I hesitate because Abigail has gotten super popular and it would be similar to my mother's name, Gail, and I'm not sure I want to give her that much "power")

I'm surprised how quickly we got to a short list, as it seemed like we had dozens of names flying around before we got serious about it, and then it all became clearer and we eliminated a lot of names. I had fears about going to the hospital to deliver and still not having a clue (my first cat was not named until the day I got him, even though I had known I was getting him for 10 weeks and had been trying to pick a name all that time LOL)

Now that I'm feeling better, I am finally enjoying this time :cloud9: (although I feel the "deadline" quite heavily some days). The scan yesterday was really enjoyable, even if baby was a pain for the sonographer! DW has started nesting and it's encouraging to see. I can't believe my shower is in 6 weeks! I guess I'd better finish up the registry soon...
 



Attached Files:







3Dpic6.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 3









2Dpic4.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mikihope

Your twins are beautiful, Wish! Thank you for sharing their pics. Enjoy those early days with your adorable little ones, they are so precious at that stage, and the time passes so fast!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Wicky - I love all the updates and especially love that youre feeling better!! Its about time you got to enjoy this time. Its so precious. 
Love the unique name selection!! Miriam is adorable and one Id never think of! And I love Eleanor (Ellie). Ive always loved Elizabeth as a middle name too. Eeee!! I love when it gets so real!!
Thats awesome about the test results too - less to worry about. Im sure baby girl will be perfect!

Miki - thank you! We are totally savoring every minute. I know time is going to fly so Im enjoying having them as they are now. I realize this is actually going to be one of the easier stages bc they cry for only a couple reasons, sleep a lot, dont try to crawl around/away or talk back :haha: we enjoy all of the snuggles after feedings, for hours sometimes. Its all just so wonderful. Gush gush gush...sorry!!


----------



## TTC74

Love the name Eleanor! And I like Abigail, too! 

AFM - I think weve decided to settle on a place here with a preschool activity room. Im looking forward to hearing back from them. Its a little pricey at $126 for 10 kids, but were going to suck it up! 

Now, we have to decide on a birthday present for a child who has everything! Lol.


----------



## TTC74

Twiddling my thumbs at only CD8. Also, planning a big 1st birthday party for DD. Were going with a tinkerbell theme. She turns 1 on Valentines Day. Time really flies!


----------



## mikihope

Thank you everyone for your compassionate posts regarding my struggles with breastfeeding. I had read about how hard the emotional struggles can be, but it still surprised me when I experienced it for myself!

Rain- Im sorry you went through a similar situation. Its so hard when they reject you and prefer the bottle. Ah well, youre right, they have their own goofy opinions I shouldnt take it personally! I like your suggested plan a lot, Ill keep that in mind!

TTC- I hope you get the venue you want for your daughters birthday. What a nice date for a birthday! Thank you for your kind and encouraging words. I know youre right, gummy will be fine and happy no matter what. The only thing is that he has a lot more spit up when he drinks the formula we are giving him. We may have to change it if we plan to give him more formula in his diet

Wicky- Isnt it great to be feeling better and looking visibly pregnant? I miss my round belly! Its uncomfortable, but its so much fun as well! Great scans, and great that your worries are basically behind you. Thank you so much for trying to make me feel better about making the choice (if I do) to move away from BF. Its helping! I was formula fed too, as was the practice during that time. Like your dad, my dad also shared equally in the feedings. DH actually does basically all the bottle feedings, unless he has to go out to buy food or do other errands. Its really great to see him with gummy.

Wish- Thanks for your kind and supportive words, as usual! Im glad that things are going well for you, and its amazing that you and DH are dealing so well with 2 little ones! I agree, sleep and sanity are so important, plus I dont want to be too exhausted to enjoy the precious time with gummy.

AFM- I havent quite given up completely on BF yet, but what Im doing now is just doing a tiny bit of BF for each cycle, like maybe 10 minutes of it. Im just doing this so that gummy doesnt forget how to BF, or go to the bottle exclusively. Its sad that he was doing so great at the hospital, latching wonderfully immediately after birth.

I almost stopped trying to make it work a few days ago, when I was trying to get gummy to BF, and he was wailing. Something inside me broke, and I decided that I was going to stop trying. I had a good cry, and then I realized I was equally relieved as I was sad. But just as I was about to tell DH that I was letting go, he told me he had booked a session with a private lactation consultant. He meant well, as he didnt want to see me suffer. But now I feel like Im in limbo again. Im still so tired. And I had a horrible bout of food poisoning 3 days ago, and have only just recovered. It was torture keeping up with the 3 hour BF/bottle feed/pumping schedule during that time. Anyway, DH said to wait and see what the lactation consultant says tomorrow. Im currently still a bit hopeful, but theres a part of me that wants to be given the green light to move on from trying to make BF work.

DH returns to work on Friday, and Im dreading it. Hes been doing everything else around the house, plus running errands while I concentrate on feeding gummy. Gummys been getting cuter and funnier, and DH and I are even more smitten. DH says that it will be very hard when he returns to work as he misses gummy even when he goes out on an errand!


----------



## TTC74

I consistently O on CD15. I developed EWCM yesterday at CD7 and still have it today. WTH?


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish I am not sure I responded to your pics- they are soooo wonderful!!! How precious!!!

Mikki- yes, thats it- it feels like rejection! So bizarre. If they were living in the jungle they would have to bf. Awful survival instinct these bebes have!! Mine would still bf exclusively overnight- soon he might get big enough he doesnt need bottles overnight. Thats another possibility. Im so sorry its such a struggle. In a few weeks things will be more settled and routine...

Ttc- maybe its a shorter cycle or maybe youre having an amazing ovulation this time! Fxfx...


----------



## Rainshiny

And Wicky- I love the names! The scans are so amazing!!


----------



## terripeachy

Just a quick check in. Hi!! Glad to hear everyone is doing well. I love all the names Wicky. You'll know when you know. 

Ask- you're moving right along. Yeah!!

Nothing to report here except I am about to sign a few clients so I'm super stoked about that. I'm kind of just hanging until non-stop Olympics. Hee hee. Oh and we are not having a superbowl party this year. I like cooking tons of food but this year we'll probably get pizza and call it a day. I'll be watching just for you Wish. That doesn't mean I'm cheering for the Pats. I'll just be watching. &#128580;&#128521;&#128536;


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hahahaha Terri!! Thats the old college try ;) itll be a good game - them Eagles are scrappy and I havent counted Foles out yet. I actually hate not being the underdog - Pats seem to play better when they are counted out. 

Miki - you sound like your head is in a good place re: BF. M doesnt like to latch often but I just call him a stinker and pump for him so he gets the nutrition. Weve had to figure out how to feed him formula too - he spits up a lot of it. We had to regulate by # of sucks, pull the bottle out, let him breathe and let it sink into his belly. He was going to fast and it would come out his nose and mouth. We also now have to sit him up at a good angle for a time before putting him down so it all settles in the little belly. Everything has a process, I swear!!

Now we are dealing with diaper rash. Ms poor bum is so sensitive, its a little chaffed. Ts is less so but both hate having their diaper changed now. Again, just more changes to the process!!

TTC - thats so weird! A whole week early?!


----------



## Wicky78

It's so good to hear all the ideas everyone has for helping Miki with gummy's feedings! I am going to tuck away all these tips, because I know I'll need them in May :thumbup:

Thanks, also, for the feedback on names. I think DW and I are going to keep mulling them over and may try calling baby by one name for 24 hours and then trying another name for 24 hours, etc. and see if that clarifies anything. The good thing is, I think both DW and I would be happy with any of the names, so no matter what we pick, it'll be good. I am still kind of freaking out that I have less than 16 weeks left until the planned 39-week induction. It's starting to feel a bit panicky that our house is still in disarray and we have not even begun clearing out the space for baby's room!

Wish, it's so great to hear how you're doing with the boys. And the pictures!!!! So exciting! I, like terri, will watch the Super Bowl and think of you, but no, I'm not rooting for the Pats. I was really hoping the Vikings would make it in, but oh well. I'll just watch, not really cheering for one side or the other. I hope your boys' diaper rash improves soon. I am not looking forward to that piece of parenthood! Poor little guys!

Terri - yay for new clients! I'm with you on the Super Bowl food this year. Quick and easy is what I'm all about these days :haha:

Miki, I hope the lactation consultant is supportive and gives you "permission" to do whatever you think is best. I can't believe Kai is already almost 7 weeks old! How are you doing with getting ready for DH to return to work? I bet he'll be racing home every day to see you and gummy!

TTC - so weird about the CM a whole week early this cycle! Any other signs of Oing early? I love the Tinkerbell theme for the birthday party! Sounds like it'll be a great day!

AFM - just 4 days until V day! I'll be 24 weeks on Saturday. Yippee! My stepmom, dad, and two of my sisters are throwing a shower for me in March. I was able to get the guest list (with addresses!) to my stepmom on time. It's a small miracle and makes me feel like I'm making progress :happydance: I also basically completed my registry set up, so just a couple of tweaks and we're good to go. 

I had a little setback this week with terrible MS yesterday and today. Thankfully, it ebbed off this afternoon and I could go to work. At least the number of days I feel sick is significantly smaller than the number of days I feel well. That's a huge relief and it's definitely helping my mood. I'm batching it this week, as DW is in MD with MIL, but she comes home tomorrow. The kitties and I will be glad to see her!


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies!

Wish - you have such a good attitude about everything! I can only aspire to be as easy going as you. Thankfully my husband is like that, so that makes one of us! Sorry to hear about the diaper rash - poor babes! Hope it resolves soon!

Wicky - so exciting that you are nearly 24 weeks! Wow! And I love all of the names. I like your idea of trying each one out for a day and seeing how it feels. We are now on our 3rd favorite name. First it was Mila Alexandra, then Beatrice Kate, now our favorite is Kate Alexandra. 

TTC - I once Od on CD 11-12. Every other cycle in that year+ that I had been tracking was CD 14-18 (usually closer to 16-17). I guess sometimes it happens!

Terri - congrats on the new clients! Whats your favorite Olympic sport to watch? I think I like the Winter Olympics better than the summer olympics.

Miki - I hope youve started to get a little sleep and that things are getting a little easier! 

AFM - had my last appt with my RE today! Baby girl is doing great! And starting to look like a tiny human! Hehe.
 



Attached Files:







FAE46FA4-A638-451D-A87E-D94EAE69BD4C.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTC74

Glad everyone is doing well. 

The EWCM is so weird. I have no other signs of oncoming O. My OPKs are still quite light. So, maybe I will O on my usual CD14-CD16. We shall see soon enough!


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Wish....sorry its so late. Im not on here much anymore. They are truly gorgeous xx


----------



## Wicky78

Ask, she does look like a tiny human! Your scan is so much clearer than mine were at that point. I love it! I really like the names you are considering. It is such a weird process, picking a name. I can't wait to learn what your tiny human will be called, once you and DH settle on THE name!

TTC - and people wonder why getting pregnant is so difficult... it's hard enough when everything goes as planned, but then the body throws you a curve ball... :dohh:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls!

TTC - fxed!

Ask - I love your names too! Yes picking one is very weird. Naming the boys in utero was weird too, people asking how I knew the difference. I dunno! Just felt like Malcolm was the one sticking his bum out by my ribs constantly and turns out, hes totally a Malcolm! I absolutely loved hearing the doc announce Happy birthday, Timothy!!! When she pulled him out too, and then Malcolm. I get all choked up when I think of it!! :cloud9:
Also, awesome scan!! Its so clear!! What a little miracle. <3

Wicky - happy almost V Day!!! Youll get the nesting bug soon, Im sure! Then youll get it all done in short time and feel better. Excellent start with the guest list!!

Thank you, Taurus!!! Thanks for popping in!

Terri - meant to say awesome job on the clients!! Wooo!! Youre gonna kill it, become a wealthy financier, buy a gorgeous skyline apartment, eat caviar for breakfast and forget all of us ;)

Diaper rash is going away. The boys are awesome. I dont have much to report. Today is the first day I think we havent had a visitor which is great. People have been so sweet but it messes up our schedule sometimes, which stinks. So a breather is good. 
Physically, Ive lost all of my pregnancy weight already and now working on the IVF drug weight. I have a little pooch- like how Miki looked full term :haha: but its nothing. I cant exercise still 6 weeks though. Im still a tiny bit sore around the incision but its completely tolerable.


----------



## Lee37

Hi Wish! Congrats on your boys!!! So exciting. Feel bad i havent been around, Lily is keeping me soooo busy these days. I am looking forward to seeing pics of your little miracles! So happy for you. Ps all i use is coconut oil (making sure to put it on often, at least before bed and in the morning) and weve experienced very little diaper rash.



Wish2BMom said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> TTC - fxed!
> 
> Ask - I love your names too! Yes picking one is very weird. Naming the boys in utero was weird too, people asking how I knew the difference. I dunno! Just felt like Malcolm was the one sticking his bum out by my ribs constantly and turns out, hes totally a Malcolm! I absolutely loved hearing the doc announce Happy birthday, Timothy!!! When she pulled him out too, and then Malcolm. I get all choked up when I think of it!! :cloud9:
> Also, awesome scan!! Its so clear!! What a little miracle. <3
> 
> Wicky - happy almost V Day!!! Youll get the nesting bug soon, Im sure! Then youll get it all done in short time and feel better. Excellent start with the guest list!!
> 
> Thank you, Taurus!!! Thanks for popping in!
> 
> Terri - meant to say awesome job on the clients!! Wooo!! Youre gonna kill it, become a wealthy financier, buy a gorgeous skyline apartment, eat caviar for breakfast and forget all of us ;)
> 
> Diaper rash is going away. The boys are awesome. I dont have much to report. Today is the first day I think we havent had a visitor which is great. People have been so sweet but it messes up our schedule sometimes, which stinks. So a breather is good.
> Physically, Ive lost all of my pregnancy weight already and now working on the IVF drug weight. I have a little pooch- like how Miki looked full term :haha: but its nothing. I cant exercise still 6 weeks though. Im still a tiny bit sore around the incision but its completely tolerable.


----------



## TTC74

My OPKs are finally starting to darken - right on time. Guess the EWCM was a fluke.

FF gave me &#8220;questionable&#8221; crosshairs. Sigh. Guess that will straighten itself out when I actually O in a couple days. What a weird cycle!


----------



## mikihope

Rain- Haha, yes, these babies definitely are lacking in survival instinct. Theyâre so adorable and helpless. Thanks for the continued encouragement, Iâm still struggling a bit (darn triple feeding!) but itâs a lot better.

Terri- Congrats on signing new clients! Iâm glad that youâre doing well.

Wish- If you thought I looked small at full term, my sister was even smaller during both her pregnancies! Thanks for your support, my head is indeed now in a better place, but Iâm not completely happy with how things are yet. I need time to do stuff or at least sleep! Poor M, it must be so uncomfy to have milk coming out of his nose. We are finding out that everything is a learning process too, and things are ever-changing. Luckily, Iâm laid back and flexible in general (except for this breastfeeding dealy... strange!) and I simply adapt. DH feels the need to control things more, but he calms down when I remind him to go with the flow.

Wicky- Thanks, actually gummy is almost 8 weeks old! Where did the time go? I didnât have the time or energy to prepare for DH returning to work, so I was really anxious last night. The day went pretty well, mainly because we bought a rocking sleeper a few days ago. Thereâs no way I could triple feed and still get any sleep without it. Yeah, DH was so upset about having to leave gummy. He took 2 months of leave, and he wishes he could take more. He did race back home today!
I hope that you feel less panicky about being prepared as time goes on. If it helps, we didnât buy anything or clear space until 2 weeks before my induction date! And we still donât have child care, but I believe that weâll work something out. It somehow always goes fine. I think you have quite a few weeks left to prepare stuff, and I hope you donât spend them all feeling worried. And Iâm sorry that MS is affecting you from time to time. I can sympathize with how much it affects your mood. May your well days increase!

Ask- Iâm getting a little more sleep now, thanks! Your little baby is so adorable in that scan! My favorite scan of gummy is similar to that one. I thought it looked like a gummy bear, and that is how he got his name. 

TTC- Fx weird cycle means lucky cycle!

AFM- I now have to be home alone with gummy while DH is at work. Luckily, I have some easy-ish options for settling gummy like wearing him in a wrap, or setting him down in a rocker. Triple feeding (BF/bottle feed/pump) on a schedule is a massive pain, and I have decided that there is no way Iâm continuing for much longer. Especially without DHâs help with bottle feeding. Doing everything (including waking him up and putting him back to sleep) takes up most of the 2-3 hour interval. The lactation appointment was phenomenal, and I really wish that we had gone during the early days. Iâm convinced that we would have been successful with BF if weâd done that. Oh well, thereâs probably a next time! Anyway, the lactation consultant helped a lot, and there has been improvement in pumping output and gummyâs milk transfer. But itâs so difficult, and the improvement is not big enough for me to think that itâs worth continuing down this road. The consultant and DH are both very hopeful, but Iâm exhausted and ready to throw in the towel. I've tried basically everything, and today I realized that the most fun part of the triple feed was the bottle feeding. BF has become so hard, it's probably not worth continuing. It's hard to give up the hope of making it work, though, after putting so much into it.

Iâm thinking of working on a plan B with the lactation consultant. I would like to continue to be able to pump breast milk for gummy, but I donât want to do triple feeds all the time. I want to enjoy my time with gummy, who seems to be changing by the day. Heâs such an easy and happy baby, and I feel bad constantly forcing him to wake up for feeds. Ever since I let go of the thought of being completely successful at BF, heâs been getting basically all of his milk from the bottle, and heâs very happy and goofy. He smiles and laughs at me during diaper changes and quite often at other times, so I hope that heâs content these days. He makes sounds that sound like "ha" "ha" while breaking out into a huge toothless grin. Today, I swear he said "bwahaha!" in an evil voice. He's hilarious! Hereâs a pic of him chilling out on the couch.
 



Attached Files:







chilling_on_couch.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TTC74

SO excited to share this news! My 25 year old DD just found out shes pregnant! My LO will be a one year old aunt! Praying I join her in her journey in a more real way this month!


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - congrats!! I e honestly been wondering when one of your daughters would get preg since they just got married. How exciting!!

Miki - you sound so much better, Im so happy! I can totally empathize with the feeding taking up the entire 2-3 hr segment. When I have handled the boys alone - first feed of the regular morning while DH logged into work and had meetings - it took about 1:45 to do it all: BF Timothy, pump for M at the same time, change both, feed M his pumped milk and feed both their supplemental formula. Crazy! And maybe one or two more changes bc poop happens. :) I am not even attempting to try to get M to latch anymore. I dont want to get frustrated and in the end, hes getting the breast milk anyway, just via bottle. 

Lee - thank you!! Ive posted a few pics alreadynif you want to scroll back a page or two. :cloud9: they are the absolute best!! Thank you for the coconut oil tip - I actually thought of that and figured it would work since it seems to work for everything! We already had a tube of Boudreauxs Butt Paste so were using that first. I have coconut oil in the cabinet. :)
You sound like you have your hands full with Lily - would love a pic if you have time!! :)

Speaking of - Kai is so adorable!! I wish we were closer to be able to meet up and have a rainbow baby date, Miki!!


----------



## TTC74

Anyone gotten a bfp on ClinicalGuard ICs and found them to be exceptionally faint compared to other tests? After DD got a Digital positive yesterday, she took a couple of these today and barely saw anything. So, shes not sure if its a chemical or cruddy ICs. Shes going to pickup an FRER for the morning but until then, I was wondering about peoples experience with ClinicalGuard.


----------



## Wicky78

TTC74 said:


> Anyone gotten a bfp on ClinicalGuard ICs and found them to be exceptionally faint compared to other tests? After DD got a Digital positive yesterday, she took a couple of these today and barely saw anything. So, shes not sure if its a chemical or cruddy ICs. Shes going to pickup an FRER for the morning but until then, I was wondering about peoples experience with ClinicalGuard.

I used these and they not anywhere near as sensitive as the ones in the drug store. I used FRERs and Wal-Mart cheapies first, then switched to the ClinicalGuard at about 14 dpo and was uncertain if the line would even show up yet. It did, but was very faint. It didn't look like a strong line until somewhere around 21-23 dpo. I want to say they are sensitive to 40 units HCG. I hope that helps!


----------



## TTC74

Thanks wicky. Unfortunately, she got a negative FRER this morning and just started bleeding. So, it was definitely a chemical. Theyre young, though. So, hopefully they wont have any significant problems getting pregnant with a sticky bean.


----------



## Ask4joy

Aww so sorry to hear that TTC. It&#8217;s so hard when you see that positive and your whole world changes and then it&#8217;s taken away so quickly. I hope she gets her sticky baby soon!


----------



## mikihope

TTC- Iâm so sorry that your daughterâs good news was taken away from her. I hope that sheâs doing ok. I think it would be great if you and her got sticky beans at around the same time, and soon!

Wish- Iâm so amazed and happy at how well youâre doing with the two little guys to take care of! I think that youâre smart to not think of getting M to latch. I went down the slippery slope of trying hard to BF and getting frustrated, and it did taint my enjoyment of my time with gummy a little. Thanks for the kind words, I think gummy is cute, but thatâs because Iâm hard-wired to find him cute! It would certainly have been so awesome to live close enough to meet up along with our adorable little guys :cloud9:

MsR, Vonn, how are you and your LOs doing?

AFM- The last lactation appointment went so well! I had finally come to terms with not being able to BF gummy, and I was trying to come up with a plan which included pumping some breast milk for him and supplementing the rest with formula. The consultant was so incredibly validating and supportive, and she made so much sense. We came up with a plan, and I left the appointment with a huge weight off my shoulders and a spring in my step! That lactation consultancy is so amazing, I want to sing their praises to everyone! They are so compassionate and so knowledgeable. And there is no pressure, just support. They have a free clinic/social gathering once a week, where women gather to eat cookies and chat. You can weigh your baby, BF if you want, and see how youâre doing and get some feedback. It doesnât matter if you take out a bottle and feed, itâs a social sort of gathering. The consultant told me that there is a woman with a 6 month old baby who never managed to latch on, and she goes because she enjoys the company of the other women. I am so grateful that DH signed us up for a session with these folks, while I was at rock bottom. I thought that it would prolong my agony and they would keep making me try to get BF to work, but instead I found validation and support for my decision to move to formula/pumping for gummy.

While it is sad that I canât nurse in order to provide gummy with a source of nutrition, I am so happy and most importantly -- he is happy and chunky :cloud9: I finally am getting more rest, and I feel like I have finally climbed out of my depression. I spent the first 6-7 weeks with barely any sleep, I literally had a max of 2 non-consecutive hours of sleep per day. A block of one hour was like heaven to me. The issue was that I had to make sure that the bottle feeds didnât go faster than the BF, as I didnât want him to have a preference of bottle over breast. This made the sessions super long. Plus he was very hard to wake for the crazy feeding schedule, it often took half an hour to coax him out of his slumber. I was not producing enough, and he was an inefficient nurser. Trying to get things to work (I had tried basically everything!) was taking me down a path to madness. I didnât have enough rest to see how to get off that crazy train. Iâm so glad I managed to take that leap.

Now gummy is so hilariously charming. He laughs at everything. He even laughs at my boob as he approaches it, when I introduce it to him for comfort nursing. I do this for a short period of time a couple of times a day, just to keep the nursing relationship for as long as I can. Iâm so glad that heâs now happy about nursing, and it is no longer a forced thing. He sits still and laughs while I clear his nostrils with the nasty mucus clearing bulb. I had so much trouble when trying to take his passport photo because he kept laughing. He smiles and laughs when he sees me. Heâs happy, and Iâm happy! I pinch his chubby, well-fed cheeks and look into his adorable eyes while I hold him close while I bottle feed him, and I think to myself how true that "fed is best"!


----------



## TTC74

I'm 4 DPO and have a ton of creamy CM. I usually dry up during the TWW, but I know it should be too early for symptoms . . .


----------



## Rainshiny

Miki- thats fantastic that you found an acceptable approach to feeding your cutie pie going forward!! What you were doing before was not working for you and needed to change and Im so glad you found support and feel better about everything. It hard when reality doesnt meet our romantic expectations but all we can do is adapt as gracefully as possible ( or be drunk most of the time, which is also tempting, haha).

Ttc- fxfx that this cycle works for you, and your daughter too!!!

My girl decided she wants to pee on the potty a lot all of a sudden! Far from perfect track record, but we are doing our best to encourage it. Potty training is so messy. But its so neat to see how proud she is when she succeeds!

Anyone else still have Justin Timberlake in your heads? Anyone eyeing the Olympic s? The snowboarding kid from Colorado was so sweet- happy for him.


----------



## TTC74

Rain - yayforpotty training improvements! 

AFM - massive temp spike at 6 DPO. I know fertility friend looks for shifts at or after 7 DPO. So, its kind of weird.


----------



## terripeachy

Happy birthday Bella!

Happy Valentine's Day, ladies!!


----------



## TTC74

Happy birthday to my sweet girl, Bellamy Hope! We will be having a birthday bash on Sunday. &#127881;&#127880;&#128151;

On another note, does anyone else see anything here? Im 9 DPO.
 



Attached Files:







189EF73D-E93D-404E-813E-6874918C9F98.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Wish2BMom

Miki - you sound wonderful and like youve rebounded!! Im so beyond happy for you that you found the support you need!! What you said about inefficient nurser is kinda ringing true for me right now I think. Ive decided to just do formula all night for both boys with a few pumping sessions as well to stock up for M the following day. And then just BF T all day. Well T is either not getting enough at a time or is lazy about it and not taking enough and is not sleeping long stretches now. I cant tell. Its 5:33am and Ive had about 2 hrs of sleep total since 11:30 bc I have to keep getting up for him. Ive moved is to the living room with him next to me sorta cosleeping in the RnP. Well see how this works. He looks wide awake though!! 
Other than these sleeping woes (I hear DH with M upstairs right now...) everything is still pretty darn awesome. They are changing so much already, growing out of NB clothes, facial expressions and eye contact galore, starting to hold up heads. We love it!

Rain - thats awesome for little pink potty training herself!! That must be a load off. 
I didnt care for JTs halftime show, I thought it was forgettable. Though it has to be hard to carry that alone. The Prince part was cool. And yeah, Im watching some of the Olympics during the late night feeds. I think that kid was on Jimmy Kimmel the other night - he seems like a cool little egg. I watched Schiffer get gold in W Giant Slolam last night, and the carnage of the snowboarding races. They are all insane people going so fast down an icy mountain!!

TTC - I dont see anything but I hope its there IRL. good luck! And Im sorry about your DDs turn of events. Weve all been there...:(


----------



## Rainshiny

Ttc- I kinda thought I saw something but couldnt say definitively. Fx fx...!

Wish- I didnt think that much about the halftime show I guess- turned off my brain and enjoyed the throwback tunes. Made me feel old cause hes been around so long! True, the performance was not remarkable.

I think I like the sports with jumps more than the ones that go really really fast- altho its fun to watch for a couple rounds. Makes me hope we get more snow this year so we can play in it! They love the sled (but hate having cold hands ).

Maybe t is going through a growth spurt or about to reorganize his brain to a better sleep schedule!! Maybe hes pumping up your supply and will be satisfied tomorrow. Do u have a schedule at all yet? I guess they still sleep like all the time!


----------



## eemma37

Hi all

What a great thread. My name is Emma Im 37 from England,UK. DH and I are ttc #2 Im on cycle 4 currently 11dpo all sorts of crazy symptoms lots of BFNs but holding out hoping AF doesnt arrive. 

Ps my MIL is also driving me crazy ! &#128556;&#128514;

Good luck to everyone on here x


----------



## TTC74

Welcome eemma! 

Update . . . 11 dpo. Was sure I was out after a bfn this morning on my last IC. Planned to stop my progesterone tonight or tomorrow night. So, I got some first signals just to double check. Heres what I ended up with. Very faint. But its there.
 



Attached Files:







133803FB-B92A-4616-96E1-AEA3806D1FC7.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Ask4joy

Welcome Emma! FX for you this month!

TTC - I see it! Did it show up in the time limit? I once had my DH pee on a First Signal and an evap line showed up about 20 mins later so I only trust them within the time limit! Can you get your hands on a FRER? FX it&#8217;s the real deal!!!


----------



## TTC74

Ask4joy said:


> Welcome Emma! FX for you this month!
> 
> TTC - I see it! Did it show up in the time limit? I once had my DH pee on a First Signal and an evap line showed up about 20 mins later so I only trust them within the time limit! Can you get your hands on a FRER? FX its the real deal!!!

I wasnt 100% positive it was within the time limit. So, I took a second with no hold and a dilute sample and still got a faint line! Check in for the FRER update tomorrow.


----------



## Ask4joy

Yay! That&#8217;s definitely promising!!


----------



## TTC74

While I was hoping for a nicer line today, I definitely got a line that wasnt there yesterday. Woohoo! Now Im just praying it sticks. Here is the original and tweaked test.
 



Attached Files:







0E344C83-C044-4AD3-B3C1-8997D70180A7.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 10









B500311E-E88F-40DC-969F-0CD75EBA4870.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats TTC! Crossing everything for you!


----------



## Rainshiny

Any updates ttc? I hope everyone you know is safe- so scary. I think the tragedy was in your county, right? Just heartbreaking... and so tiring to keep seeing these events over and over &#128557; 

Hows everyone else? 

We had one sick kid over the weekend but took the time to help solidify her potty training, which is going great. DW is going nuts over all the stuff we have that we need to get rid of. Hard to keep on top of it when I feel like Im organizing stuff all the time... anyone else dying for warmer weather? Tired of winter :(


----------



## TTC74

It was not in my county, but even in the same state brings these tragedies into a horrifying reality. 

AFB - Be honest, three days after my vfl bfp, these should be getting darker faster, right. And tonights (on bottom) is actually slightly lighter than this mornings (on top), right? Afraid its another CP at this point.
 



Attached Files:







9CC5626D-51D7-4993-A082-1D563F2A4EBE.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TTC74

Freakin out. Was sure this was going the way of a CP but todays test is darker than yesterdays. So, Im still in it! Will keep you all updated.
 



Attached Files:







FD3BB871-B221-490C-BC57-3EE85B44CA8D.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Ask4joy

FX for you TTC! Comparing line progression in those early days can be maddening! And I found the First Signals to be the worst with progression compared to Wondfos and FRERs.

Officially in the second trimester! 14 weeks today!


----------



## Rainshiny

Congrats on the second trimester Ask!! Big milestone....How are u feeling?? Are you going to tell more people? Do your sons know? How did they react? 

Ttc everything crossed for you!! Hope this is the lucky cycle!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you Rain! We announced on Facebook at 12 weeks (I couldn&#8217;t wait anymore!) and my stepsons have known since the transfer - they seem to be positive about it and said they are excited and happy for us, but I&#8217;m sure there are probably a lot of mixed feelings. DH told his ex so the boys wouldn&#8217;t feel responsible for telling her and of course got no response - but that&#8217;s better than a psycho response which tends to be the norm from her. :)

I&#8217;m feeling ok! The nausea has improved a lot but I still have to eat frequently. I&#8217;ve had a lot of headaches the last 2 weeks which are really wearing on me! It&#8217;s beautiful out today though and I&#8217;m looking forward to spending some time outside!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mikihope

TTC- Thatâs a clear second line. Fx for you!

Ask- How wonderful, youâre already in the second trimester! Iâm glad your nausea is getting less.

Rain- Hooray for small victories in potty training! Iâm not looking forward to that, but 1) it will be some time before Iâll have to worry about that 2) I only have one baby! Thanks for your support, I do feel so much better. Iâm with you, being drunk most of the time does sound tempting.

Wish- Thank you so much. I definitely have bounced back and am back to my former cheerful self. It is wonderful to see that gummy has a ridiculously cheerful personality, I think itâs because DH and I laugh and joke around so much. We both have silly and jokey personalities, and gummy is now following in our footsteps. My sister remarked that he is very chatty, just like his parents :haha: I think that if I had continued down the road of trying to get BF to work, he would have been exposed to a far grumpier and less jokey version of me, and it would have had an adverse effect on him. Itâs so nice that weâre getting to enjoy each other, and he makes me laugh a zillion times a day! 
Sounds like youâre adapting as you go along, and youâre doing as well as can be expected. Itâs hard when theyâre newborns! Do you think maybe T is cluster feeding? It could be that he is getting enough after all. I know that gummy isnât getting enough because I weigh him before and after, but if I didnât weigh him, I wouldnât be able to tell if he was just being greedy or being inefficient. Glad youâre enjoying your twinsâ development. Isnât it amazing how much they change just day to day? I'm loving it :cloud9:

Hi Eema, and good luck!


----------



## TTC74

Feeling a little calmer today. Three days ago on top. Today on bottom. I wish it was progressing a little more quickly but Ive read from reputable sites that boys have a slower doubling rate. Eek! Im team blue this go around anyway!
 



Attached Files:







63CF640E-5346-44AD-A7BB-7E6C1FC4896B.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rainshiny

Ttc wow, thats a BbbbFfffPPPPPPPPP unmistakable!!! Congratulations and hoping and praying for you that the lines keep getting nice and dark...!!!! 

Mikki- gummy sounds like a peach!! Your stories sound so CUTE!!

Ask- glad the ex didnt respond as it were, and Im sure your boys will love their little sister. Provably a little hard to imagine for them yet. Glad you are feeling better!! Any scans up soon?

Little girl is doing great on the potty! We will focus on boy when shes a little more self-sufficient. Im so excited to put fewer diapers in the landfill. 

Terri- how r the new clients going? Any trips planned? Tell me some adventures please!


----------



## terripeachy

Rain- No adventures here. Just working all the time. Blah. My friends and I were supposed to have our fantasy football dinner on Saturday but we got snowed out. We're trying to reschedule for the end of March. 

Ask-congrats. Glad everyone is talking things in stride. 

Ttc-congrats!

Miki-thanks for checking in. Glad things are getting better. 

Emma-welcome!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi ladies,

I'm glad to hear all the good news:
Rain - yay for potty training going well!
TTC - that looks like a definite BFP to me! Congrats!
Ask - into the 2nd trimester already... woohoo!!!
Miki - Your decision to switch gears with BF and do what was best for you and gummy is so awesome and I love that it's had such a positive effect on you and him :happydance:
Wish - sounds like things are moving along with the boys. I can't believe how well it sounds like you and they are doing... makes me even more excited for my own baby to be born!

Welcome to Emma! This is a really great group and I hope you get your BFP soon :hugs:

I am so sad about the challenges some of us are facing, or our country/state...
TTC - so sorry for your DD's CP. It's so hard to see that line and then it fades. I hope she gets her sticky BFP soon.
The shooting in FL has really upset me, but I am so grateful that it seems people are finally (!) reaching their limits with this violence and calling for change. I don't really care what the change is, exactly, as long as it keeps our children safe (and adults!). :cry:

AFM, it's been a rough couple of weeks. Nausea has been worse again and I've missed a lot of work. I feel pretty dejected about the current situation because I feel useless and I'm worried about money (since I don't have paid time off at this point). Last night, I had a breakdown and just couldn't stop crying for a couple of hours. DW was super supportive, but I still feel pretty overwhelmed and useless at the moment. I am also not looking forward to DW going to MD tomorrow to see her mom. I want her to go and take care of what she needs to, but I don't really want to be left alone for two days. At least it's just two days this time. I normally don't mind, but it's been a difficult week. At least I made it to work today for part of the day. Ugh. 

On a happier note, I had another OB appointment yesterday with growth ultrasound. Baby is in the 18th percentile for her age, which I'm very happy about. Some might worry that's too small, but with my diabetes, I am happy for small, as long as she's not in the bottom 10%. I'm still fluctuating on my weight, so I'm not surprised she's on the petite side right now. Still haven't made it back up to my pre-pregnancy weight yet, but the doctor said it's not a problem as long as I'm less than 10 lbs down (I'm only 3 down right now) and the baby is growing within normal limits. But they do want to see me gain about 10 lbs above my pre-pregnancy weight before the baby is born, so about a pound a week from here on out. On Saturday, I'll be 27 weeks and baby is supposed to be born at about 39 weeks because of my risk factors, so just over 12 weeks to go!

Anyway, I'm feeling pretty anxious about my diabetes and its impact on the baby, as well as my whole stress level/feeling overwhelmed by everything. I am hoping it's just situational, from being sick so much lately, and that I'll bounce back to feeling happy/excited once I feel better. Plus, I have a shower to look forward to on 3/10... just a few weeks away. I can't believe how fast the milestones are coming up now... If we could just get our house in order before the baby arrives, we'll be okay LOL! I'm so glad to have you ladies to listen to and get advice from. You all give me so much hope!


----------



## TTC74

Hi guys. Ill comment on otherss posts later. Im feeling too bummed right now. I had a blood test last night. Hcg was 15. So, definitely a CP.


----------



## Ask4joy

I&#8217;m so sorry, TTC. How many dpo are you? Is there any chance? CPs are heartbreaking. :hugs:

Miki - I&#8217;m so glad to hear that you are enjoying this time with Kai and that you&#8217;ve put the breast feeding stressors behind you. I keep having dreams about our baby and in the dreams I am so in love with her - I can only imagine how you are feeling as a new mama!

Wicky - I&#8217;m sorry you&#8217;ve been having a tough time and that you are still dealing with nausea. :( It sounds like baby is doing just fine and you are in the home stretch! Be gentle with yourself - you&#8217;ve been dealing with a lot! :hugs:

Rain - congrats on the potty training! And good luck with your little boy! 

Terri - thank you! It&#8217;s still kinda surreal but my growing belly is definitely making it real! :)

Wish - how are you? I&#8217;m sure yo are busy busy busy with the twins!

My next appt and my first with my OB is next Wednesday. I&#8217;ll be just over 15 weeks. I&#8217;m not sure if I&#8217;ll have a scan? I hope so! We&#8217;ve been using a home fetal doppler once a week for the last 2 weeks to find baby&#8217;s HB, just for a minute or two. It&#8217;s a great reassurance until I can start to feel her! Still dealing with mild nausea here and there though it has vastly improved. Also dealing with daily headaches. Trying to drink a lot of water, but maybe I&#8217;m not getting enough protein? 

Here&#8217;s my most recent bump pic...it really popped in the last few days! I feel like at this rate I&#8217;m going to be huge!
 



Attached Files:







B1047F27-6C8B-43F2-8C97-E0F090C048A2.jpg
File size: 61.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTC74

Im going to get my doubling rate on Friday and Monday to confirm but my first hint of a line was 5 days ago. So, I dont see a realistic way that my Hcg would only be 15 at this point.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all!! sorry, yes - very busy with the boys. Even right now, juuuuust as I was going to start typing, Malcolm woke up!! I think he's just having his beginning fussings, though...let's see how far I can stretch this!

first off - TTC - my friend VERY recently just had an IUI and it came back as BFP but with an HCG of 9. They basically told her to go home and wait for her period b/c it was a CP. She hadn't gotten it in a week and took another test and it came back with a dark line, so she went in. It STUCK! She just had a scan this Tuesday and you can see her little gummy in there! Hang in there!!

miki - again, SOOOOO happy you're back to normal and you can enjoy your new family now without getting caught up in those rabbit holes. At least for now! HA! THere are so many to fall down into, right? They DO change so much, so quickly. I'm trying to savor every second and completely enjoy each milestone. We're getting real smiles now! 

ask - congrats on 2nd tri! your bump is ridiculously cute, I love it! Big or small, who cares - embrace it all! 

wicky - I'm so sorry for all you're going through. You do have a TON on your plate right now. Try to take things day by day and as someone else said, be kind to yourself. If there is a daily treat or something you can give to yourself, try that. I went for Starbucks decaf Java Chips with whipped cream ;) Course I know you have to watch your diabetes so whatever fits into that regimen.

Malcolm's blowing up - brb!


----------



## TTC74

Negative hpts. Temp dropped. Massive cramping. So ready to move on!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Ugh Im sorry TTC


----------



## Ask4joy

So sorry TTC. :hugs:


----------



## Rainshiny

Hugs ttc... Im sorry it didnt work this time. &#128549;


----------



## Wicky78

TTC, I'm so sorry about your CP. :hugs:


----------



## Wicky78

Hi ladies,

Just checking in to say hi to everyone! 

Ask, I'm so happy to hear you're already 15 weeks! I hope your first OB appointment goes well. At my appointments that early, they had to do a quick scan because they needed to document fetal heart tones and couldn't do it with the doppler yet... Fingers crossed they do a scan for you! How often will you be seen at your OB? I am high risk, so it feels like I'm there all the time LOL. At least in that case, you get to know the practice really well!

Wish, the boys sound like a handful, but a happy handful! I hope they let you get some rest every now and then...

AFM, after I posted last week, I was really struggling with feeling overwhelmed and hopeless. I decided to call my doctor and they diagnosed me with antepartum depression. The initial diagnosis made me feel like a failure or something, but now that it's had a chance to sink in, I think that it's helpful to know what's going on. Plus, my doctor now has a plan to help me with my low mood, which hopefully will improve things in the next couple of weeks. My poor DW was in shock because she knew I was having a hard time but didn't realize that there was such a thing as antepartum depression. She was all ready to be on the lookout for postpartum depression but had no idea about this. I still feel like crap warmed over, but at least there's a sense of hope now. I have also been told that the depression/anxiety aspect of this can exacerbate nausea, so there's a bit of which one is driving which - the morning sickness leading to feeling blue or the depression making me nauseated. Anyway, it doesn't really matter if it's being treated since things should improve somewhat in the next couple of weeks. Right now, my doctor wants me to focus on remembering that my job is growing another human and also to try to get as much nutrition as possible to make sure baby and I both stay healthy. That seems manageable. Everything else, not so much, but I don't have to worry about all things right now... Thank you all for being so supportive on this crazy journey!


----------



## TTC74

From my 25 year old DD. SO sounds like me! :haha:

Symptom spotting I think it's called? Had heart palpitations earlier for 30 seconds. Sore breasts, mild crampy feeling. I may test again tonight


----------



## mikihope

Im so sorry, TTC. Hugs to you. Fx for you and your daughter!

Rain- Glad that potty training is going well with your little girl! I hope that your boy follows suit pretty soon. Thanks, gummy is such a load of fun. He has so many different ways of laughin -- giggle, guffaw, coy, fake-sounding, evil -- so cute!

Wicky- Thanks, it really has had a wonderfully positive effect on us! I still have to struggle with pumping, but its still a lot less stressful. Im so sorry to hear that youre feeling so down these days. I remember how bad I felt emotionally when I was feeling queasy, I think it just adds to the horribleness of things. I hope that your nausea goes away! I understand how you feel about your babys weight. I was terrified I would have a big baby, and that my baby would have low blood glucose at birth. I believe that since you have been so aware of things from the start, and you have been working so hard at controlling your diabetes, that your baby would be super healthy! You are being a great mom! Oh, I just read your update Im so glad that you are getting help. I read up a lot about antepartum depression, as I was feeling down and queasy a lot in my pregnancy. It seems that it often goes undiagnosed as many people havent heard of it, so its good that youre getting help for it. I hope that you feel more upbeat and like your old self soon!

Ask- Yes, Im really enjoying my time with Kai, thanks! My phone is so flooded with pics and videos of him that I ran out of storage. Aw you are not going to believe just how much in love with your baby when she is born :cloud9: Your bump pic is so adorable! Enjoy your growing belly, it really is a magical time.

Wish- You must be so busy with the boys, I think you are a superwoman! Thanks so much, I am so pleased to no longer going down that rabbit hole. I think that BF is a biggie, because its the first thing we new moms are doing for our babies, and we want to do it well. Plus hormones and sleep deprivation drive us crazy Yay for getting smiles from your boys! Its so adorable to see them smile. Once gummy started smiling, his development seemed to accelerate by leaps and bounds. Hes imitating me when I say hello to him, and sticking his tongue back out at me. I love how cheerful he is. He was crying hard the other day while I had him lying on my lap, and I saw that his nose was clogged with stuff. It looked too tempting, so I got the mucus sucking bulb out and tried to suck the stuff out of his nose. He immediately started laughing. He chuckles when I spray saline solution up his nose too. Silly boy!

Terri- Thanks! I hope that you get more play and less work pretty soon!

AFM- Im soooo dreading going back to work and leaving gummy. I was in tears thinking about it recently, and wondering how I would cope with not only leaving him, but also putting him in daycare. I spend so much time with him, and he usually sleeps near me. It will be so hard, its really unbearable to think about :cry:


----------



## TTC74

Miki - I remember that feeling well. I was horrified by having to return to work and leave my LO to be raised by strangers (thats what it felt like to me!). I know that nothing I can say will ease your anxiety, but just so you know . . . LO and I both adjusted within a week or two (she adjusted VERY quickly. It took me a few extra days!). Now, DH and I are grateful shes in daycare. She learns so much from watching the other kids, and she is quite the social butterfly! At any rate, sending you support during this difficult transition. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Wicky - wow, Im so happy that your doc diagnosed you quickly so you can get ahold of this depression. Im so sorry youre going through it though! I hope youre able to feel a shift in mood soon. Ill be thinking about you. 

Miki - Im dreading going back to work too - 1.5 weeks from now. Ill be able to work from home for 4 weeks though which is great but I still dread it. And daycare - forget about it! Its like I dont want them having other favorite people hahaha! Im a little territorial I guess. But I know itll be good for them and I know itll be a huge help for us. 
I love your stories about Kai! He sounds so adorable!

Afm - things here are still good. Have had a couple tough days where my hormones took over and I had to cry, but Im ok. My sister and her family came up and that was a challenge hosting them while still being so sleep-deprived and my niece potentially coming down with a cold. My sister and I had it out after they left bc they all felt unwelcome in our house by DH bc a) he had to keep telling my niece to pull up her face mask (we had her wear one as a precaution) and b) he wasnt overly friendly to my sis and BIL (I didnt think he was unfriendly, just not going out of his way to talk to anyone. And to be fair, he doesnt really care for either of them). I told her that I thought it was pretty unfair to judge our behavior during a visit now, with 5 week old babies and being sleep deprived when they come to stay with us for 3 nights with a sick kid. But whatever. She blew it up to be a its been like this for years, which is not what I feel like tackling at the moment. Christ, we are trying to survive 2 new babies, like Im going to also tell my DH that he wasnt friendly enough to them during their visit they insisted on while the boys are still little. Sighhhhh. 

So other than THAT messing with my head for a full weekend, things are great! :)


----------



## Rainshiny

Starting in reverse
Omg Wish, that is so infuriating! No one who hasnt been on a battlefield or have multiples should judge twin parents!! I mean, you and DH are really really low in Maslows hierarchy now... the nerve! No one should come through the door who isnt willing to help or at least be understanding and supportive!! A plague on her house. Hope she has triplets heh heh heeeeehhhhh....

Wicky- I never heard of antipartum depression either! Im sorry youre going through so much. For some folks pregnancy doesnt live up to the fairytale version we thought it would. Arent you a few weeks away from your due date? I like that advice on your job being to grow a human and stay healthy. Sometimes you gotta narrow down to the essentials and muddle through as best as you can!!

Ttc- the Apple doesnt fall far... lol. Hope you both get to compare pregnancy notes soon.

Any other newcomers to the board have any updates??

DS decided he was done w diapers this morning- we will see if it lasts!!! Im not going to keep track of two peepee schedules though- they will have to pee in synchrony!!! Yay, everyone together...


----------



## Rainshiny

Forgot to respond to Miki thread- gummy sounds so delightful!!! I love how you describe him.

I was ready to work pt after four months, but I wish I could still work part time.


----------



## mikihope

Thank you so much, TTC! It really helped to hear of your experience. I feel the same way, leaving gummy in the hands of strangers. Im sorry you had to go through the heartbreak in the beginning, but it sounds like it gets better fast. Its so good to know about the socialization. I thought that this would be an upside of sending gummy to daycare, but I wasnt sure. 

Hugs, Wish! Ive been there before, where family came over and I was sooo sleep deprived and hormonal and not able to deal with their nonsense. The only difference is that I have this unhealthy way of never confronting my sister, and she too doesnt say anything to me. It sucks that you had to deal with your sister being ridiculous. Obviously you would be barely surviving with 2 new babies, and you would only have energy to give to your sweet babies. I hope she realizes that she was being less than understanding, and it all blows over. Anyway, it gets easier people were saying that to me, and now I can say that to you! Oh, youre also returning to work soon. Poor us! Nice that you can work from home, it may be a good way to transition. Wish I could do that.
Thanks for your compliments, I am so glad that I can now enjoy gummys adorable silliness, and be a better mom for him. I get to interact with him much more. We suck at tummy time, though! I couldnt bear to see him stuck there, making groaning noises, so I probably didnt do it enough. Hes progressed since then, but still spends most of the time lying there and sucking on his fist. Tummy time is both our least favorite time together!

Rain- I hope your little boy is following suit! Thanks, gummy is delightful indeed. Babies are a riot! I'm having so much fun, even if it is hard work. I have no idea how you moms with twins manage. You are amazing!


----------



## Wish2BMom

rain - yahoooooo for no more diapers!! did it last? :wohoo: that will be an amazing transition, for sure. Though again, I don't want to wish away ANYTHING b/c this is the only time it's happening. Trying to remain in the moment as much as possible. Though that's probably b/c I have a closet full of diapers and haven't had to buy any since they've been born. Once we start shelling out for those again (plus the formula), I'm sure I'll be pushing for toilet training!

miki - I knew you'd relate about hormones/sleep-deprivation and family visits! I thought of you. Oy, these families of ours!

thanks for the understanding everyone - seems everyone I've talked to about my sister agrees with me. WEIRD. I hope it'll blow over but at this point, I honestly don't care too much. I've always had a ton of pressure from my family to be this amazing sister to my sister and I've done what I could. But I can't seem to get that back in return. We are completely different people, see the world differently and react to it differently. Her 'concern' over my marriage and whatnot is misplaced and makes her out to be a hero of sorts, where I don't need anyone to be concerned over me and my relationship. She ended the call with 'well, I hope he treats you like a queen b/c that's what you deserve'. Well, you know what - I don't want to be put on a pedestal and treated like a 'queen'. I want to be treated like a partner in crime, like a best friend. So your wishes for me are off on what I want for me. Such a deeper conversation than I can handle at the mo so I'm good with not talking for a bit if that's the answer. I'll still send pics and videos of the boys so no one is left out but that's all I have energy for.

anywayyyyyy - the boys are still awesome, though getting more challenging. Home by myself with them during the day is SO challenging. DH has gone back to the office but still comes home early if he can. Yesterday I was going out of my mind - they would either be awake and needing something at the same time or one would wake and be needy RIGHT when the other fell asleep. So I got zero downtime. They are both napping now, I should be napping too!
Only another week doing this myself and I might have a little help from a couple of friends 2 days next week. Then I'm back to work and my folks are up so things should be more manageable.
We had some challenges at night this week with Timothy where he would have a witching hour (or 3-hrs - from about 7-10) where he was so fussy and just inconsolable. Turns out, it might be attributed to changing his formula brand during the day. I breastfeed him but sometimes that doesn't seem like enough for him so I'll still supplement with formula a bit. Well DH had bought a different brand by mistake. That did a number on T - went down to one poop/day and then this horrid spell at night. I changed back yesterday and, though I think this is a coincidence and more due to his not really napping for long yesterday, he was passed out by 8 last night. And was happy and normal when eating in the middle of the night. Hopefully the witching hour spells are done, though - we'll see tonight! Everything I had read online said switching brands was harmless. Apparently not for his system! I didn't want to use Enfamil anyway - they use palm oil. Anyway, hopefully all is good now. :) Such a learning process, every step of the way!


----------



## TTC74

DD got another :bfp:! Fx for a sticky bean! Todays test is on the bottom.
 



Attached Files:







BF79807C-71F8-4B07-9483-CACE4E75A532.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4









51B1DF84-1035-4566-B0C1-707ED5AB3845.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wish2BMom

FXed TTC!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi everyone! 
It's snowing here again. It looks so nice in the mornings when I take my dog out for his walk. Then he ruins it all because he has a cone on his head. He had an infected scratch on his toe. It's getting better but it's funny how he acts like his cone is his collar now and gets anxious when I take it off. :rofl:

How is everyone doing? Any updates? Have a great day!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh I laugh at dogs with cones only bc their personalities change so much!! Poor guy, I hope it heals quickly! What do you do with him all day - just crate him or does he go to daycare?
Youre getting the snow now that were getting in a few hours. Were expecting 12-18!! Man I hate these March storms just days before the first day of spring gets here!!


----------



## TTC74

Looks bad again for DD. I'm trying to get her to get her progesterone checked. She told me the other day lots of info suggesting that she has high estrodial and low progesterone. It explains the repeat chemicals.


----------



## terripeachy

Fun's personality hasn't changed. He forgets about his cube and bumps into everything! His cone had turned into a duct tape fine instead of plastic. He can't fit in his crate so he's been free for the may week and doing wonderfully. He dies like his crate though. When he's on my nerves I can't say 'crate up.' that's one downside. He is almost healed though. His growth looks like a scratch now so I'm happy about that. 

I hope the snow isn't too bad for you. We had a few inches but nothing terrible. 

Ttc- is your daughter on bnb? Sorry to hear she is having trouble.


----------



## TTC74

Actually, she is Terri! She is ttcteacher.


----------



## mikihope

Terri- How cute, I love seeing dogs with a cone, and Fun sounds adorable! Im glad his toe is healing. It sounds cold where you and Wish are. DH and I are already calling it cold here when its in the 50s!

Wish- Im glad that you have sorted things out with your sister, even though the situation is less than ideal. Im also the exact opposite of my sister! Shes the prim and proper one, but one thing I really like about her is that she doesnt judge how I live my life. Im sorry that your family feels that you need to be this amazing sister to her (Im sure you are already!), and that it isnt returned. But then youve got your lovely and adorable twins in your life now! Luckily youre going to get some help taking care of them, though. I am still in awe of you and how you manage to take care of two little babies on your own! How do you feel about going back to work? Im delaying my return by a couple of weeks, it makes me feel a bit better!

TTC- Im so sorry about your daughters chemicals. Its great that she has your support, I hope that she has a sticky bean soon!

AFM- Gummy gets funnier by the day! Hes easier for me to deal with alone, now that he can just chat and laugh to himself while I get some stuff done. Hes a very slow eater, and he is still very bothered by his farts. This means that it takes a pretty long time to feed him, and I am left with little time to do other stuff once I am done putting him to bed as well as pumping. He's going nuts mimicking my expressions and words now. Hes decided that his favorite words are now I love you. I was doing the I love you massage on his belly to try to get rid of his fartiness, and I realized he was repeating the words back. He especially enjoys saying love in different silly ways, most of them involving a long drawn out sound and changing it to two syllables  Luuuh.uuuuuh. Sometimes its a joyful shriek, and other times (his preferred method) its a crying voice. The first time I heard his crying version, I thought he was really crying. He really gets into it, with the sad and crying face. Hes not a cryful baby, so I wonder why he enjoys saying it this way! So hes taken to saying hello and I love you first thing when he wakes up and also when hes falling asleep while Im holding him. He looks up with these shiny round eyes and shyly says those words in a very sweet, soft voice :cloud9: Its like he knows it gets my attention, its so hard to ignore. Im not supposed to engage while trying to get him to fall asleep, but I always do. He greets me when he wakes up with the most amazing joy and excitement -- his arms and legs fly up and his face breaks out in this humongous wide grin. What a great age hes at, Im enjoying it so much! I hear that they learn to shriek loudly later on, and Im not looking forward to that


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg miki, your stories of Kai melt my heart!! the boys have started smiling and Timothy chats a lot and I love it so much. He's also a morning person and has huge grins for me. :cloud9:

back to work today and couldn't care less about my work. this is going to be frustrating.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Wish! Timothy sounds like Kai, chatty and smiley. Love the incredible smiles when they wake up and see you there :cloud9: Kai has now included an angry version of "I love you" in his repertoire. He likes mimicking so much that he'll repeat stuff even when he's feeling distressed from his fartiness. It's just done in a very upset tone. His latest thing he likes to work on is "Oh yeah!"

Wow, back at work. I'm so dreading that, how is it for you? But... you're at home, right?


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha - at 4am this morning, after waking up hourly for the past few hours, we had to get up AGAIN with them. I usually get up with Timothy and DH has Malcolm but we had switched this time. DH picks up Timothy and he has the BIGGEST grin for him. DH is holding him against his chest and just laughing and Timothy smiled even bigger from the bouncing and I swear he almost giggled too. It was incredible!

work - 2nd day is better, I have been able to concentrate more and figure out where projects stand/where I can jump back in. Seems like not a lot was completed while I was out so a) I didn't lose much ground and b) I can take the bull by the horns and hopefully start to get stuff done. Which will make me look good in the long run, right?? My boss and I also talked about potentially making a permanent work from home schedule. Yes, right now I'm home for the next 4 weeks unless it makes sense to go in for a meeting better off having in person or whatnot. But after that, she said having a permanent situation is possible and to figure out which days I'd want to do that. YES! So that doesn't mean less daycare, unfortunately, b/c who can watch 2 kids AND work fulltime? But it does mean that there could be a few days a week with less rushing in the morning, more thoughtful meals at night, laundry done during the day... that would be great.
Re: being back at work and the boys - it's hard hearing them squealing on their mats or crying when I can't get to them. But my Mom hands me T when he needs to eat, or if M is crying and they can't get him to stop, they'll pop in for Mommy. Truth be told, I'm a little relieved to have something else to concentrate on for a bit since having both of them is such a handful. I don't always feel successful with them (when they are inconsolable or just both need the same thing at the same time and I have to make one wait a few mins longer) but there are places at work where I can feel successful so that's good for the soul.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I've added my birth story into my sig if anyone is curious! I wanted to get it 'down on paper' before I forgot!


----------



## mikihope

Wow, what a birth story, Wish! I cant imagine losing HALF of my bodys blood. So glad you fared so well, youre so strong! M and T must be big boys by now. Isnt it so precious when they smile at you? A babys smile is just the most awesome thing. I think that giggle you heard was real. I too thought I was imagining it when I first heard gummy laugh. Turns out they can indeed start laughing quite early. Their laughs are just the most contagious in the world!

Sounds like your work is going great! Lucky you, having the option to work from home. Although, now that you describe it, I think I would find it tough too  hearing your babies cry when you cant get to them. Luckily you have help right now. Im inspired by how well youre managing with two little babies to take care of.

How is everyone else doing? TTC, Fx for you and your daughter for BFPs soon! Wicky, Ask, I hope youre both enjoying your pregnancies as much as you can. And MsR and Vonn, I hope you are enjoying time with your little ones!

AFM- Gummy has decided to be very awake in the middle of the night and sleepy during the day again. Argh! Last night, I finally got tired of his wakefulness and placed him in the rocker while I tried to rest next to him on the sofa. He then proceeded to talk to himself for almost an hour! So I took back out and I fed him, and he finally drifted off to sleep at 3:30am.
Gummy loves to talk to himself before falling asleep. The sounds are super cute, with squealing and different voices (sad, pained, happy) thrown in. He also works on his words du jour, which happens to be oh yeah right now. And when hes getting close to falling asleep, he gets gigglier, laughinger, and louder. And then silence.
He says hello when he wakes up and sees me, and when he wants to get my attention, and its the last thing he says in a soft and sweet voice if hes falling asleep in my arms and looking up at me. I love how much he interacts now. His expression of joy when he wakes up and sees me is priceless  mouth wide open in a big grin, shout of joy, arms and legs flying up. Its like his whole body is happy. I guess hell tone the joyfulness down as time goes on, especially after he goes to daycare and others look after him. Oh well, Ill enjoy it while it lasts. Its so fun and hilarious  makes my day! Uh oh, gotta gogummy is saying hello from his rocker hes woken up and he wants my attention.


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies! 

Wish and Miki - I love reading your baby stories! 

Miki - it sounds like Kai is going to be an early talker! I love how you describe his joy when he wakes up and sees you - that must be one of the best feelings in the world!

Wish - That is great that you get to work from home for the next 4 weeks and will hopefully have a permanent work from home schedule! Im glad to hear you are feeling generally positive about returning to work.

AFM - Im 17w4d today. BeeBee (as we call her) has been kicking up a storm. I just love to feel her kick or move! Last night I was lying on my back and felt movement on my left side - I looked down and my bump was lop-sided! Lol. DH hadnt felt her kick yet but he could feel how hard the one side of my bump was where she was hanging out which was cool.

Ive been feeling pretty good lately. Starting to get some back aches if Im on my feet for too long as I think my center of gravity is starting to get thrown off. Ive gained almost 8 pounds as of today, but it looks like Im still within a healthy weight gain range. I was on the petite side before starting all this TTC / fertility drug business. I was at my heaviest before my FET but still within a healthy weight range for my height - albeit on the upper end of that! Ive been slowly stocking up on maternity clothes and I must admit, Im loving how this little bump looks! My breasts have gone from a 34C (pre IVF) to a 36DD! I hope they dont get much bigger because Im only 55. Even my mom made a comment about them lol!

We are heading to Florida with my step-sons the last week in March and I cannot wait to plop my pregnant butt on the beach and drink some yummy beachy mocktails. :) I am so pale right now and would usually go tanning a few times before a trip like this but I guess Ill just have to try to get some rays while Im there! I go from being so pale in the winter to golden brown in the summer. I used to go tanning a lot in my 20s but realized I was probably ruining my skin so I cut it out. I do prefer being tan though! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## TTC74

3 DPO today. DD got a prescription for progesterone. 

AND . . . Were within 2 weeks from walking!
 



Attached Files:







9DCE19E6-D5E8-4FD2-B3F8-96CBDD8560E9.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Wish2BMom

what a crazy girl, TTC!! we are in trouble when our boys start walking!

ask - so glad you're feeling good! I LOVED - L-O-V-E-D - feeling my boys moving around and seeing my lopsided belly. I'm so glad you're enjoying it. You have the full anatomy scan soon right?

Had their 2 month appointment (complete with shots :cry:) last Thursday and the boys are measuring as such:
Timothy - 12.075lbs
Malcolm - 9.15lbs

T is about average and Malcolm is a peanut still. But he's starting to cluster feed and get grumpy so I know he's hitting growth spurts. They are only an inch apart in height but 50 percentiles apart?! weird. 
I think we've worked through T's witching hour issues - we head up to bed around 6:36/6:45 and get things done early, then he's asleep by 8 or 8:30. Seems to have worked a few times. Sometimes he'll still wake up and scream bloody murder but if I swaddle him with his arms in now (we have been doing it with arms out since we brought them home b/c he didn't like it -still hates it), he sleeps well for the most part and calms down quickly with me SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH'ing in his ear. 

Kai just sounds so amazing with his speaking and such now! I do love hearing T and M is starting to chatter a little bit. But T has the high-pitched squeals (along with his ear-piercing screech when he's PO'ed) that are to die for.

Work schmerk - I am going to apply for another job today, back at the company DH works at/where we met. It's one of the biggest around here and I was there for 12 yrs, so I know the culture and such. This role was made for me so hopefully they feel that way too. Fingers crossed I'll be out of this boring IT/government defense contracting job in the next couple months...:sleep: I just wish I worked there before I got preggo b/c their maternity is 16 weeks fully paid!! 

how is everyone else?

I do want to say that I think my time on BnB might be coming to an end or at least a drastic slow. It seems like this thread is very quickly slowing down anyway. I have been so thankful to have this outlet - I could not have stayed sane without the support of the INCREDIBLE women I found on this website. I even found actual friends for life!! :) <3 
I love you all and I hope you get even a fraction of the support out of this site as I did!! I'll pop in every now and then to check on things!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-i thought you were going to be able to work from home full time now but you aren't happy? I hope you get the job at your husband's place if that's what you want though. It's so hard finding the perfect workplace. Every job has its pros and cons. Glad to hear the boys are doing well and it's funny that T is such a big baby. Hee hee. I can't wait to see/hear how their personalities develop over time. 

Miki-Kai sure is an alert baby and so aware of everything. I'm glad he truly makes you happy. That's what babies do. 

Ask-you're getting there! Have fun on the beach over break. Enjoy. 

Today I'm snowed in, so I'm happy. I needed a break during the week so I'm enjoying myself. I didn't think this storm was going to be serious so hubs and I are eating junk food. I will be able to make dinner (thanks blue apron), but it's only 11a. Hee hee. Junk food it is. Opening day for the Orioles is next week and yesterday I had a flashback because I was pregnant during opening day a few years ago. Womp womp. 

Now I can say I'm glad it didn't work out though because I only have to worry about myself, my hubs and Fun. That's plenty. I'd be stuck in a rut at my old job because I'd have to care for baby and my fun adventures would be severely diminished. I am really good about living vicariously through others with kids so I'm ok without. Not sure how my day off story turned into melodrama about being a DINK but so be it. :rofl: Stay warm everyone.


----------



## MsRipple

Hi ladies - sitting reading everyone's updates. Well somewhat, I'm only up to early February and need to go back for more. I miss you guys and sorry I was so out of it. Moving and getting back to work was a major time suck, but it's done now. Enjoying a snow day at home with my 6.5 month old (!) little girl. She is a bit cranky have received her vaccines yesterday, but is generally amazing.

Edited to add that my ticker has baby as a 15 pound turkey! almost, she was 18.5 at the doctor yesterday!


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies. Glad everyone is doing well. 

Wish - I hope you check back in occasionally, but I agree that this thread has slowed down. 

AFM - I took a FRER this morning, and I'm not sure if what I see is an evap or a vvvfl. Thoughts? This is the original and a super saturated - because usually when I super saturate an evap, I get an obvious blank spot without a line. IRL it is very faint and I cannot tell if there is color.
 



Attached Files:







3-22-18 - 2.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 3









3-22-18 - 2 sat.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TTC74

Now that the test is several hours old, there is a noticeable line. Id say its an Evap, but it looks pink. Opinions?
 



Attached Files:







E1534C17-48A0-4475-92F1-54EAE0C9B219.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Thanks, Kais speaking is a constant source of entertainment in our home! Aw, I know what you mean about the adorable squeals. Too cute! Ill miss your posts so much, I hope that you at least pop in now and then to update! I feel that the energy of this thread was very much due to your posts and cheerful vibes. Im so glad that things are working out so well for you and your new family. Life must be so full right now with your awesome twosome. I cant get over how different your boys are in weight! Wow, I didnt know that you were looking for a new job. This one sounds so right for you, I hope you get it! DH and I also met at work, and now hes trying to apply for a job at my lab. Its a big research lab with many departments, so we wont be in the same building, but still! So both of us may be working at the same workplace as our spouses soon!

Ask- Thanks for reading about Kais antics. You can look forward to all this when your baby is born! I dont know if Kai will be an early talker, just that he loves to mimic speech and play around with it in hilarious ways. Im guessing its because I talk to him so much? I dont know if he could take after me when hes a donor egg baby, but I was an early talker and made many different voices/sounds like he does. He definitely doesnt understand what he says. For example, when hes feeling distressed from gassiness, he says oh yeah! in a pained voice. Its sad and hilarious at the same time. Its so cute that he says hello first thing when he sees me, and to get my attention, though. Im so glad that youre enjoying your pregnancy, and your bump! It really is a wonderful time, and feeling baby kick is so special and so fun. Im sure youll enjoy your time in Florida, even if you havent gotten a tan yet!

TTC- Such a cute photo of B! Soon youll be running around after her. Im no expert on evaps, all I can tell is I can see the lines in your pics. Looks very promising to me. Fx for you!

MsR- So happy to hear from you! I cant imagine moving house and starting work at around the same time, plus taking care of a baby. Wow, shes already 6.5 months, you must be having so much fun with her! Poor baby, those vaccinations are so hard on them. Kais 2 month vaccination messed up his sleep at night for over a week.

Terri- Thanks, Kai is indeed alert and observant. He likes imitating me, and is such a joyful personality. Im so glad that I chose to end the breastfeeding attempts and enjoy my time with him. Youre right, babies do make us happy. Maybe so that we forget how sleep deprived we are! Enjoy your time at home, and stay warm! Sorry you had that flashback, but Im glad that youre happy and lead an exciting life (when not snowed in)!

We'll be transitioning with our chosen daycare next week, and then I'll start work the week after. I'm going back to work part time for the first two weeks. Ugh, it's all happening too fast! I often feel depressed just thinking about it, so I can't imagine what a mess I will be when I have to leave gummy at daycare and go back to work :cry:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Well haven't I been incredibly slack in keeping up my appearance here! 
I did write a giant catch up and then accidentally pressed the back button and it's all gone. 
Very quick update: Got pregnant in December. Lost it at 10 weeks in February and currently in 2WW with my first cycle after mc. 
I haven't caught up on the last 40 pages but I will in the next couple of days! Very sick at the moment with a headcold.... stupid plane germs. It always happens!
Back in the USVI with hubby. It's still a big mess but the US has totally forgotten about it other than current cruise prices. It's very sad to see.... thousands of homes still have blue tarps over their roofs.. 6 months later! Just heartbreaking. 
Sorry this is a quick one - I spent all my spare time writing the previous post! Stupid back button! 
I hope everyone is well xx


----------



## TTC74

Im so sorry to hear that Carib! :hugs:

My line was an Evap or indent or some other such oddity. At 10 DPO now and feeling out due to tons of watery cm.


----------



## terripeachy

So sorry, Caribbean. Welcome back!


----------



## Wish2BMom

carib - I'm so sorry for the shape USVI is in. I really just don't get it. I hope the recovery is quick so tourism can start up again. I'm also very sorry for your loss. :( it's never easy, is it? I hope you get preggo quickly and get your sticky bean!!!

I hope everyone is well!!

miki - how was the first week of daycare? I popped into ours yesterday and feel good about it. Life is getting very hectic working and trying to also have the boys all day - I wish we were independently wealthy so I could just stay home with the buggers.

The boys are awesome and challenging - we're working through our one week with both of us 'working from home' but I keep getting called into meetings in the office, so it's really just DH. At least he's getting a glimpse of his next 4 weeks! He is taking the rest of his paternity in April and has them both all of the time. Though I did put in for WFH every Thurs and Fri (though I get every other Fri off, so it's not a huge deal). Not that I'll be able to 'care' for the boys but I can help on slow days.
T is all smiles when he wakes up and it's awesome. He really wants to walk - he may skip crawling altogether! Will be interesting to see. M is going through a stage where he's particular about how he wants to hang out - you standing, him facing out, you walking around. That doesn't make for easy emailing!!

miss you all!


----------



## mikihope

Carribean- I'm so sorry for your loss. And the state of the USVI is so sad. I hope that you are coping ok. I can imagine the immense annoyance at losing everything to that evil back button!

TTC- I'm sorry it was an evap. Are you testing again, just in case?

Wish- So glad to hear from you and that you're doing so well! It's selfish of me, but I was really hoping that you would pop in and update. I know you're super busy with your life now. Wow, T sounds like so much fun! Gummy is really crazy silly with his talking, but he's still bad at tummy time. Maybe it's his giant head :haha: I think he'd rather work on his social skills right now. He's winning the hearts of the daycare staff. Talking about daycare, I'm glad you feel good about your chosen daycare. I love the daycare we chose, only 4 babies and 2 carers, and they make sure they are the same age and grow together until they "graduate". I stayed with gummy for 2 hours on his first transition day, and it was so much fun. He was so happy, and he liked the babies he met! I think I will be able to cope next week when I start work. Yesterday was the first time I left him (for 3.5 hours) since I gave birth, and it was ok. Plus the carer sent such adorable update texts and photos!

AFM- DH is at his interview at my workplace. I so hope he gets the job. His commute is currently almost 2 hours one way, plus he works the entire weekend. He's been working weekends for 2.5 years, and the way we coped was by him coming to my workplace on his off days for lunch together. But this can't continue, he can't see gummy much, and we need our weekends together -- family life is so much more important than his current job!


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - I&#8217;m catching up on everyone&#8217;s updates but am feeling anxious and wanted to post quickly...we had our 20 week scan yesterday and baby girls looks perfect but my doctor is a bit concerned about my cervix. It showed funneling when pressure was applied, meaning opening a bit at the top near my uterus. I still have 3.5cm tightly closed despite the funneling at the top so she isn&#8217;t too worried but I will have to get it checked again in 2 weeks. From my googling it seems to be indicative of incompetent cervix. Anyone else experience anything like this?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I had a friend who had something like that and they sewed her shut. That may have to happen for you. (it sounds awful but I don't think it's any big deal). She carried 2 babies with having that done! Good luck! I'm so happy baby girl looks good!!

How's everyone doing?

Things are good here - getting a few more hours out of the boys at night. The best stretches are 4-5 hrs, feed, then another 3, then feed, then an hour or so and we're up for the day. Sounds like a lot of sleep but that was starting around 7 and we're not in bed until 8, so we get jipped (sp?) an hour. But still - WAY better than up at 10/11, then 1/2, then 4/5, then up. 
Both are pretty close to holding their heads up on their own, though don't do it a lot in tummy time. Timothy loves practicing walking on our laps while we hold him up. His chunky little legs just go!

My job is going better, I guess. I'm busier and getting more responsibility which also gives me visibility with a lot more people, which I like. I think I posted that I applied for a job at my old work/DH's work but I guess I'm ok if I don't get that. My boss loves me, I get to WFH Thursdays and Fridays (every other Fri off) and I have more visibility/responsibility. I also see a career path for me too, if I start to get the hang of this IT thing. 

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## TTC74

Work stinks. I was just passed over for a promotion that I thought I was uniquely qualified for. 

Bella is doing great but still just a hair away from walking at 13.5 months. 

DD is pregnant again and its looking really good this time now that shes on Progesterone. Here are 3 days of fmu tests. The darkest is today at 10 DPO. She got a beta drawn today. Well get those results tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







3FF8263F-E128-4B6B-B9D7-E2CB548A549A.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wish2BMom

Congrats on DDs pregnancy!!


----------



## mikihope

Ask- I hope that you feel better and less anxious. It sounds that your cervix is measuring well, and they are just being cautious because of the funneling. Its great that you are getting monitored, and as Wish says, they can sew up your cervix if it gets too thin. Im keeping you in my thoughts.

Wish- Glad youre getting more of that precious sleep! It helps you enjoy their precious moments more, and there are tons of those :cloud9: T sounds strong! And your job situation sounds great -- good outcomes no matter which job you end up in. Its wonderful to hear how well your life is going.

TTC- That sucks, not getting that promotion. I hope that a better opportunity is right around the corner. I like to think that things happen for a reason, and you were meant to get something better! Exciting... wonder when baby Bella will start walking. The line progression looks great, Im excited for your daughter!

AFM- Just done with the first week back to work. It was a teensy trial run, only half days from Mon-Thurs and Friday off. Next week will be the same, and then I return to work full time. It was hard, but kind of cheating because I knew Id see gummy soon after I dropped him off. The daycare is awesome, like a cozy home away from home, and they have 2 cats there (just like at home!). There are 4 babies and two wonderful carers, and the babies are almost exactly the same age. Yesterday, gummy was playing side by side with a baby girl on the play gym. At one point, they held hands! So cute!

Gummy is still happy and goofy and he has perfected many silly ways of saying hello. One of these is this ridiculously French sounding version hell-ooo-uhh. I think he is parroting me, Im probably saying it back to him in silly ways without noticing. Hes still bothered by his farts, but improving! And daycare is really helping. Not only do they help with his development through loads of play, they are great at troubleshooting baby issues like sleep and gassiness, etc. Hes a champ at tummy time now, and we both enjoy our time together while hes on his tummy. Im so glad hes in good hands, it really helps me when Im thinking of him at work. Im so glad that I survived the first week back, but Im sure that being back full time will be a whole lot tougher.

One other thing that made me sad was that Im the only mom out of the 4 who doesnt breastfeed. Sigh, it still stings when Im reminded that I cant bf. I do pump at work for gummy, though. Im glad Im able to do that!

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi, everyone! I know it's been awhile since I last posted. I've been keeping up weekly with everyone else's posts, but haven't been able to write anything of my own. 

I am so happy to hear that the newest babies in the group are doing well and Wish and Miki both sound like you are enjoying being moms. I can't believe how fast the time has gone since the two of you gave birth!

Ask, I'm sorry to hear about your cervix worries, but glad to see your doctors are pro-active. It's always tough when there's a bump in the road, but it helps to know that the "experts" are on top of it. I hope that it all works out and they give you good options for treatment/management. It's a really good sign that your baby is doing great! How are you feeling these days?

TTC - your daughter's progression looks good to me! I hope the betas are reassuring. Sorry to hear about that promotion. It's always hard to not get a job you want, but somehow, more painful when it's at your current workplace, IMO. Bella sounds adorable! I wouldn't worry too much about her walking... some kids walk early and others walk later... that range the doctors mention is just an average. She might just surprise you one day and be off to the races :haha: I can't wait to hear all about it when it happens!

Caribbean - glad to see you back. I'm so sorry to hear how difficult things are, STILL, in the USVI. I hate that our government acts like these islands aren't the US's responsibility!!! I was also sorry to hear about your loss. It's always hard. Fingers crossed you get a sticky bean soon!

MsR - I can't believe your baby is already almost 7 months old! Where did the time go? I hope you are doing well and enjoying mommyhood :flower:

AFM, things have been a real roller coaster these past few weeks, which is why I didn't post. The depression has finally started to ease up with treatment and longer daylight hours, but I still find everything (like getting up, choosing clothes, going to work... normal life) to be an uphill battle. The diabetes is mostly in check. I have about 1/2 of my numbers in target and the rest are out of target, but only by 20-30 points, instead of the wildly high numbers I had in the past. I've even had two lows, so I think things are going OK there. Still nauseated a lot of the time, but no vomiting (thank heavens!). 

And last week, we added gestational hypertension to my laundry list of complications. I spent two separate days in the hospital L & D triage having my BP monitored, getting every lab test known to mankind, and then being discharged with warnings to keep an eye on my BP. It turns out that my home BP monitor is inaccurate so it was telling us I had severe pre-eclampsia range BP when it was really in the gestational hypertension "pre pre-eclampsia" range. Unfortunately, it means that I have a lot of monitoring now - 2x per week visits to the OB for non-stress tests and BP checks. 

They also moved up my induction to 37 weeks, so I'm scheduled to go in to the hospital on May 5. I'm trying not to freak out that it's less than a month away, as I feel so unprepared, still! If my BP gets worse and/or my organs show signs of distress, they will induce me either right away or at 34 weeks instead. Since I'll be 33 weeks tomorrow, that is also freaking me out. But at least I know I'm in good hands and everyone is just trying to make sure baby and I are both safe and healthy.

On the fun side of things, we had our shower hosted by my family and another one hosted by my coworkers. It was really sweet and we got lots of amazing gifts that we can enjoy with the baby, when she comes. Now that I know she's going to be small (27th percentile at the last growth scan) and not the gigantic baby I expected, I'm feeling less annoyed about all the newborn clothes we got (which we didn't ask for). I'm also on the board for my community chorus and they gave us a little mini-shower and lots of gift cards, so I think we're set for being able to get everything we need and a couple of things we want, despite my abysmal income over the last few months (thanks HG!). So while I feel really unprepared, I think, realistically, we're in good shape. I think I'm still adjusting to the idea that we could have a baby any time now and definitely soon after May 5. 

I'm so glad you all are still here and still chatting it up. I will keep posting and I think that I will be more consistent for a few weeks, now that I've gotten over the depression hump. The serious countdown to baby is on! :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hey all! well I may start posting more again now - back to work and I love having the first hour of work to myself which is when I check in. :) I just can't stay away! I love hearing about Kai and the other cherubs and cannot wait for you to have yours, Wicky and Ask!! 

terri - I'm so glad you're enjoying your DINKness!! Live it up, sister, that's what I say. 

ttc - I'm sorry about the promotion too - when you feel you're logically the right person for it, it never makes sense when they go in a different direction. That's like the one I applied for at DH's work. I can literally do it, and do it WELL, with my eyes closed and I'm not entirely sure my stupid video interview was enough or on point enough to get me to the next step. There are also rumors going around that I'm going to be taking the place of my boss here who got promoted but I think that's just people hearing that I'm her replacement on certain projects and confusing that with being her replacement overall. We'll see. They'd be idiots to promote me here, already. I just started in August and I was out for 8 weeks!
Meant to ask - how's your DD and will this be your first grandchild?

Wicky - I cannot believe you're less than a month away!! So exciting! Very happy and relieved to hear that your depression has subsided mostly. You've had such a challenging time but man, you've been such a trouper. My hat is off to you. How is DW's mom doing? 
So let me tell you this and hopefully this helps your anxiety about not feeling prepared - you really only need diapers & wipes, PJs, a crib/bassinet/sleeping surface of some kind, and food for the baby (breast if you're planning on doing that, bottles/formula if you do that or supplement). That's it! To start, anyway, but really - a 37 week old baby is not going to need anything else - they literally only eat, sleep and pee/poop. So as long as you have all of that, everything else you'll eventually need will be an Amazon click away. You don't NEED a boppy, blankets, bottle warmer, activity mats, receiving blankets, (did I mention blankets?!!), etc. Oh, and you may want a swaddling thing of some kind - either the Aden + Anais ones or the SwaddleMe velcro ones. And THAT'S it. I promise. You've got this, girl!!!

miki - gummy's talking sounds so cute! T isn't parroting, per se, but he is trying out all sorts of sounds. His grin is so big, I can see his tongue just rolling around in there making different sounds. He smiles so huge after sneezing too - I always announce 'Sneezes are funny!' after - he just tickles me so much. And we finally got enjoyable bath times this week! M, our little sensitive guy, actually gave one of those 'ahhhhhhh' faces when we poured the warm water over him. I died laughing. He's also starting to talk and respond back to us now when we talk to him, I love it. He's a little bit of the runt of the litter, only weighing in the 3rd percentile right now. We're trying to feed him as much as possible so he starts to gain some ground. We'll see how he measures up at next month's appointment. He's such a peanut. They'll already be 3 months this weekend!

Ok - off to my first full day at the office, no going home until end of day. :( DH better send me some updates!! I'm gonna miss them!


----------



## TTC74

Yes. First grandchild. And shes freaking out. Shes waiting for a dr call with her first two betas and doubling rate. Shes convinced that the pregnancy tests are inconclusive (they look good to me!). So, Im eager for her to get the call.


----------



## Rainshiny

Reading up and will post more later, but first, TTC what did your daughter find out? And that sucks about the promotion- I tend to see a lot of gender discrimination wherever I look, but just in case did there was something else did you ask why you didnt get it? Could be helpful moving forward, although those conversations can be annoying. And Bella is a belle!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yayyy the return of Rainy! I hope you, DW and the twinnies are doing well!!


----------



## TTC74

DDs beta hcgs are great! Doubling rate of 30 hours. It looks like this one is a keeper! She is super excited and so am I! 

As for the promotion - no, we were told it was an "appearance of nepotism" issue. This makes zero sense for two reasons. First, our office blatantly engages in nepotism constantly. If you don't have a relative working here, it's because they haven't applied. Second, because we spoke with the head man in charge about whether it would be an issue for me to be moved into the same unit as my husband about a week before the announcement was made. We were laughed at and told "absolutely not. Since neither of you would be supervising the other, it would be no problem." The problem was that the unit's supervisor (who actually decides who he wants to fill the spot) prefers men and pretty, thin women.


----------



## Rainshiny

It has been a while, Wish!!

Miki- thats so sweet that gummy is having fun being social. Im sure he loves the new experiences but will be so happy to see you too. He just sounds like such a sweetie. I hope full time work transition goes smoothly and your worries are eased.

Wicky- gracious youve had such a rough time of it!! Only a month to go- giving birth will hopefully be a quick magical cure for all or nearly all of your health problems. The showers sound so wonderful- we used newborn size too and I didnt even know that was a size beforehand!! I agree with wish - youll be fine whenever she comes. Are you worried about having things set up or just being psychologically prepared? I guess she may stay in the hospital A little while if she comes early which is hard but gives time at home to set things up.do you have visitors planned yet? Are you taking a lot of time off?

Ask- how did your cervix issue get resolved? Are you feeling better about it? Not long now for you either! Just some more growing ...

Wish- Im glad your job is going well- thats fantastic! And the sleep too. Ours didnt stretch to 5 hours until after 4 mo!! Timmy sounds like a charmer. Maybe little M will show more personality as he gets older. I think they hit a growth spurt at 4 mo. Eat, little monkey! &#128515;

Carib- Ive been thinking about you and the usvi and PR - its such an awful mess. I hope theres progress soon... and Im soooo sorry for your loss. So hard...

Ms R- glad you popped in!

Phew weve had so many daycare bugs!!! Nothing real serious but ugh!! Our immune systems must be so strong by now that I could lick the poles on the metro and not catch a thing. Ew. Lol...


----------



## TTC74

Yes! The daycare bugs! Seems like LO is always sick - including now. Drives me crazy! LO is still not walking at almost 14 months but its clear she can. Shes just afraid of falling - which is the funniest thing! She can follow simple directions such as bring me the sock, though. Plus, shes always SO happy. We feel so blessed.


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi all!

TTC - congrats on your daughter&#8217;s pregnancy! Sounds like it is off to a great start!

Miki - that is nice that you are able to ease back into work and didn&#8217;t have to hit the ground running. That must make the transition for you and Kai a little bit easier. It sounds like you found an awesome daycare! 

Wish - glad you are sticking around! I&#8217;m glad to hear things at work are improving and you are feeling ok about staying if the other job doesn&#8217;t pan out. And yay for getting a bit more sleep! Hopefully the pattern continues!

Wicky - I am sorry that you&#8217;ve been having such a tough time with everything - you are a trooper with all of the things you are dealing with! You are in the home stretch now! May 5th is so close! Exciting and nerve-wracking, I&#8217;m sure. It sounds like you had lovely showers. What is still on your &#8220;to do list&#8221; before baby girl arrives? Have you settled on a name?

Rainy - I do not miss all of the germs I was constantly exposed to as a kindergarten teacher! It definitely toughens up your immune system but ugh! 

AFM - I went to L&D this past Monday after feeling kinda crampy and calling my doc. Because of the funneling she saw at my 20 week scan she wanted me to go get checked. Great news - the funneling was gone and my cervix measured 4cm closed! Yay! I was feeling so anxious and that took a big load of worry away! Overall I am feeling pretty good but notice that I feel achy if I&#8217;m up on my feet too long. Feeling baby girl kick and move all the time and loving it! We picked out nursery paint this past weekend. DH built this awesome white washed sliding barn door to separate the nursery from our bedroom (it is a separate room but connected by a short hallway and there was no door). Starting to get pretty real!


----------



## Rainshiny

Ttc- congratulations to your daughter!!!! So exciting!! 

O... M...G... the promotion circumstances sound sooo shady and illegal. No wonder youre steamed! Besides youre gorgeous and the perfect size. Their loss cause you would have done a much better job. The pigs are alive and well...especially these days. Im so sorry this happened.


----------



## mikihope

Wicky- Im so glad you dropped in with an update. Poor you, youve been through so much during this pregnancy  But youre managing so well! Im so excited that your little is almost here, but Im sure youre so nervous. I was too, and it has been the most amazing ride of my life! I too had to be induced at 37 weeks for cholestasis, plus I had gestational diabetes, and baby Kai did really well. I hope that you make it to May 5, but I think earlier is fine too as youre obviously in good hands! I think you sound pretty prepared, and Wishs list is so helpful (I love the aden + anais swaddle cloths, use those all the time!). I didnt buy anything until 2 weeks before Kai was born, and I sat down and bought everything online in one afternoon. I think its a learn as you go thing for first time parents, and newborns dont need that many things right away. Just prepare yourself to fall in love with your LO!

TTC- Great news on your daughters beta numbers! Your poor LO, I hope she gets well soon. And starts walking too! She sounds like a sweet and happy kid :cloud9:

Wish- Yay, great to hear from you! How nice to have that hour to yourself at work. Thanks, gummys talking, funny faces, and interactive nature is so much fun. He makes me laugh so much. Its so awesome to hear of your life with your twins! They sound so adorable, with their different personalities (and sizes!) Isnt it a wild and fun ride, seeing their day to day development? Its incredible how many things change in a short period of time.

Rain- So happy to hear from you, but ugh to the daycare bugs! I guess I have that to look forward to. Yeah, thanks, gummy is sweet and social. I do wonder if hell forget me as hes having so much fun, but then again Im relieved that he has such a great and fun daycare. I feel upbeat when I drop him off, its such a joyful and loving place! Thanks, well see if I do ok next week, when I start full time work

AFM- Gummy has managed to roll over from his tummy to his back several times now. Daycare has really helped improve his motor skills! He was behind before, but I think hes on track now. Or at least the doc said so. He had his 4 month vaccinations yesterday. He cried harder than for the 2 month ones :cry: but still stopped almost immediately after the shots were done. He was happy and laughing again. Except for being a bit more tired than usual, he's his usual cheery silly self.

Works going well so far. Pumping at work is a bit embarrassing as I work in an extremely male dominated field. I feel odd carrying my stuff to the lactation room to pump. And the room is immediately opposite this guys office. He keeps his door open and generally faces the room. The second time I used the room, as I was entering, we caught each others eye and we had to greet each other. So awkward. 

Oh, and were still waiting for news on DHs job application. He received email that he was one of the finalists. Im going crazy with the waiting now!


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow so many updates! Loving it!

rainy - yuck on the germy babies! I am not looking forward to that. Glad they are doing well otherwise, though! How's the rest of life for you? Any fun trips planned this year?

ask - oooooh, so happy your funneling closed up!! That's awesome! I'm sure it takes quite the load off your mind. :flower:

ttc - yeah, that promo situation sounds so shady. I'm sorry you had to go through that. 

miki - that's so wonderful you feel so good about your daycare! I'm also worried that the boys will forget me but I have to get over that and realize it's good for them and they can't possibly forget their Mama!! :) And great job rolling, Kai!! Our boys still have a ways to go with the rolling. T did once at 7 weeks but hasn't since. How long do you usually do tummy time for?
Glad work is going well too - I agree on the pumping! I even sent my sis and Mom a text yesterday with just 'pumping at work is weird'. They have nice enough Mother's Rooms and they aren't across from anyone's office (thank god, though they are right around the corner from the elevators). Whatever, I'm getting the good stuff for my kids - deal with it people!
FX'ed for your DH getting the job! I hope you hear soon!

any exciting plans this weekend? we just had more visitors in town for the past week staying with us, they just left this morning. We'd prefer no plans but we did say we'd do dinner with a couple. Should be fine but they'd also understand if we postponed. We've just had soooo many things going on since the babies were born -visitors just about every weekend, around those that have stayed with us. A little nuts. Thankfully, we're slowing down and don't have family coming until June now.

Pink played in Boston last night! I wanted to go so badly!!


----------



## Wicky78

Just a quick note but I'll try to write more tomorrow. I was admitted to the hospital after my NST this morning (Friday) because my BP is too high. Long story short, I will be induced Sunday afternoon or sooner, depending on how my BP behaves. I'll be 34 weeks tomorrow so may have a NICU stay. But baby looks great and is measuring 4.5 lbs. It's just my health and safety everyone's keeping an eye on. I feel like I'm in good hands, but a bit in shock that this is happening so soon!


----------



## mikihope

Big :hugs: to you, Wicky! I believe that you are in great hands, and they will ensure that your little baby girl will be happy and healthy. And of course that you are monitored and well taken care of. I hope that you are feeling excited to meet your baby girl, even though it is a scary time for you. I'll be thinking of you, your DW and baby!


----------



## TTC74

Thinking of you and your LO Wicky! Im sure youre in good hands.


----------



## terripeachy

How exciting Wicky!!! How all goes well on Sunday and your health improves as a result. :hugs:


----------



## Ask4joy

Thinking of you, Wicky and hoping you and baby girl are doing well! Can&#8217;t wait to hear your update! :hugs:


----------



## Rainshiny

Wicky- thinking about you! Just saw your update from Friday. Im sure its a whirlwind now and youre bonding with new baby, so take your time, but would love to hear how youre both doing and see a pic and hear your birth story (everyones experience is uniquely their own) when you have a chance in a few days!!


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish u asked about plans, we went on a little hike w the kids and my parents- we carried them in our packs for most of it. There was a slightly bigger hill than I thought I saw on the topo map- but I was fine. It was gorgeous- we saw wildflowers (bluebells), toads singing, a waterfall and the Potomac river. It made me so happy to be outdoors in nature!!!! Even if it was just an hour. I cant tell you how much Ive missed hiking, and the weather has been so bad for months. But DW was all poopy about it- she was tired and complained tre whole time. Bursting my bubble. :( Turns out she still has a cold and thinks part of it was a weird neagative reaction to NyQuil from the night before! Next time, we will wait til shes not sick, and Ill take the heavier child. I kinda hope she can increase her stamina too but I dont want to harass her about exercising.... I hope we get a few more nice weekends before its 90 again and maybe we do a nice flat hike next time and build up to longer ones. Kids will get better at hiking too as they grow which Im lookong forward to.


----------



## Wish2BMom

wicky!! I hope you're doing well, I can't believe what I missed! Happy birthday, baby girl!! 

rainy - what a beautiful day it sounds like you had! I'd love to take the boys hiking. We aren't big hikers - not b/c we don't like it but we just never really think to do it. We should do it more, we both love it. And we're in NH, after all - so many gorgeous places to go here. Bummer on Sick DW on the hike, though - that Nyquil can do a number on you!! 

I hope everyone is doing well! SUPER busy week here so missing you all. The boys are good - starting to get tiny giggles from M (he thinks Daddy is so funny) and T just cracks us up all the time. Both are starting to sleep a LOT better at night - usually the first stretch is anywhere from 4-6 hrs (M has slept 7 before, I think) and then the next ones gradually get smaller, so we could be up anywhere from 1x-3x in a night. But it's getting closer to just 1x and then the next, we are up for the day.


----------



## mikihope

Ask- Forgot to say that I&#8217;m so happy that you don&#8217;t have issues with funneling! I hope you can now relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. The whitewashed barn door sounds awesome, it&#8217;s so great your DH did that!

Wish- I guess busy is good! I&#8217;m so glad that you&#8217;re coping with work and twins so well. I&#8217;m now busy as well, juggling work and baby. I&#8217;m getting used to Kai being at daycare, plus he&#8217;s so happy there. Yeah, we&#8217;re being silly, of course they won&#8217;t forget who we are! Wow, rolling at 7 weeks is great. Way to go, T! I don&#8217;t do tummy time with gummy all at once, I do it after every feed, when he&#8217;s playing on his mat. It used to be just 3 minutes each time, and now it&#8217;s just however long he feels like doing it. I think he&#8217;s supposed to get 30 minutes total. Burping over the shoulder and baby carrying also apparently counts as tummy time, so now he actually gets plenty of tummy time and he loves it! I like that it gets out the farts :haha:
Mother&#8217;s room is a nice term! My work calls the rooms &#8216;lactation rooms&#8217;. So clinical. They have a poster up with cute baby photos, so I guess it&#8217;s ok. DH has been told that there is an offer coming, maybe tomorrow! We&#8217;re so excited. It will be a (giant?) pay cut, going from industry to a government lab, but the quality of life will be so much better. It&#8217;s beautiful here up in the hills, with a panoramic view of the San Francisco Bay, and such a great place to work. Plus no more crazy commute to Silicon Valley and entire weekends at work for DH.

Rain- Your hike sounded lovely! I think I know how you felt, DH has on occasion grumbled through a hike, which has dampened my spirits a bit. He has less patience that I have, and complains when he&#8217;s tired and the trail is harder than we anticipated. Your DW had reason to complain, though! I can&#8217;t wait to hike longer trails, but I need to build up stamina for carrying gummy in the ergo. Right now, we only do a very short trail near our home.

Wicky- I can&#8217;t wait for your update! I hope you and baby girl are doing well!

Gummy has started to put everything into his mouth. His mouth takes on the look of a baby bird&#8217;s beak before he &#8220;eats&#8221; the item of choice. DH and I call it &#8216;bird mouth&#8217;, as in, &#8220;Oh no, look out, it&#8217;s bird mouth!&#8221; Bird mouth appears whenever something gets too close to his mouth. So my hand is often fair game. He either brings his mouth to my hand, or lovingly grabs my hand and brings it to his mouth. Either way, it&#8217;s so cute and hilarious! His &#8220;talking&#8221; is still super funny, he has such a knack for saying the right thing in the right way to crack people up. Cheeky little guy! DH and I are very jokey people, and I was very silly when I was a kid (and still am). I hope gummy takes after us!


----------



## tw76

Hello everyone. 

A quick introduction: I'm 41, TTC #1 and on IVF cycle 5 (one ectopic, one early loss and non-starters). I'm currently on BCPs and will likely start my shots in the first week of May. I've been on babyandbump for a while but stopped visiting forums after the last ectopic, and just barrelled through the last two cycles on, I don't know, adrenaline maybe. In any case, I am back, and I wish all of you well, wherever you happen to be on your cycles. Looking forward to getting to know some of you.

TW.

Oh, and if you are happy to partake in more of my mindless musings, I also blog at almostpregnant.blog ... there aren't that many posts because I only really cranked it up/out a little over a week ago. But if there's anything in there that helps you because you face similar struggles with infertility/IVF, I'm glad.


----------



## TTC74

Been a crazy weekend. DH had emergency surgery for an intestinal thing called perforated diverticulitis. Hes going to be in the hospital for a few days. Bella is missing her daddy terribly and I cant take her up there because she wont underst why he cant hold her. Plus, medical rigmarole like IVs scare her. 

Also, 11 DPO bfn for me.


----------



## tw76

Nice to meet you TTC74. 

Get well soon wishes to him. And don't lose hope. 11dpo is still early. Sending many positive thoughts your way.


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome tw! I think I stopped at 3 or 4 IVF. It's been so long I blocked it from memory but I still hang and cheer. Best of luck. 

Ttc-yikes. I hope your dh gets better soon. Looks like different eating habits are in his future. 

Hi girls! I'm in DC for brunch. Yay!! It's a gorgeous day and I'm ready for mimosas. Hugs to all.


----------



## Wish2BMom

welll great - now I have to go purchase champagne and OJ for this coming weekend b/c mimosas sound insanely good!! I hope you had a great brunch, T!! Brunch in DC with mimosas on a beautiful day sounds so swank! :)

welcome, TW! Good luck on your journey - I hope it's swifter from hereon out. This is a great thread and I hope you find a lot of support from it. I've been on forever, I don't even know how long. 4 yrs maybe? I just had twins through DE IVF in January. We have quite the array of journeys on this thread, I really hope you find it valuable!

miki - oh man, we don't do tummy time that much but I'm glad that other stuff counts b/c we do A LOT of that! The boys get so fidgety after playing on their mat/being in swing/being in bouncer that we then have to walk laps around the house until the next naptime. So that's a ton of alternative tummy time right there. In fact, one of the fun things we do is have them 'walk' - they've started this little march that is so freakin cute. So they do that a lot too. I can't wait to buy them a jumparoo - that's right around the corner. They can put those happy feet to good use!

Off to pump at work. Still weird.


----------



## Rainshiny

T TC- yikes, is your DH feeling better and home recovering from surgery now? Is Bella able to be gentle with him? Poor daddy!! Diverticulitis sounds painful. Any updates on your older daughters pregnancy?


TW- welcome and best of luck to you for a thb asap!!!. Where are you in cycle #5? Sorry if I missed that. I gave birth to twins via embryo donation. It was a great way to build a family for us.

Ask- how are you feeling?

Terri- sorry I missed you!! I was probably stylishly cleaning pee off the floor or elegantly ordering groceries, lol...

Wish- I love the mental image of your boys marching around in footy onesies! Dont stress about tummy time too muchwith everything you have on your plate they are fine and will get there one way or another! Hope they keep up the good sleep patterns!! 

Miki/wish yay for hiking!! In a backpack its totally doable- think about regular backpacking where you carry 60lbs... 10 or 20 is nothing! Ours are around 27lbs and it feels fine. Ours are starting to get the whole walking to get somewhere thing too- although sometimes you have to pack them near streams or poison ivy patches. I heard about hikes where u can hike in to a comfort cabin that has breakfast and cots for your sleeping bags and hike out. I have to find some in our region!! Its been so cold for so many months- Im really looking forward to getting outdoors as my kids get more independent.

Im imagining that Wickys little girl has been in the NICU (healthy and growing) and they were rushing to get the baby room set up, and have lots of visitors in town and shes too busy to post. That way I dont worry too much. Wicky- hope youre loving your new baby and new family and looking forward to an update when you have a quiet moment!


----------



## Rainshiny

packs are even comfy enough to take a nap in!! (Yes, has still has a paci... we will tackle that soon as still as the other twin is done w teething which should be in a couple days!! Wish us luck...)
 



Attached Files:







AFAEBA1E-9559-4308-9897-E58A73A1F5C7.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tw76

@Terripeachy: Thank you! Sorry about the delayed response. Crazy week at work.


----------



## tw76

Hi, sorry about the delayed response! Mad week. I'm on my final few BCPs. If all looks well I start stimming next thurs/fri! And wow.... congrats to you!



Rainshiny said:


> T TC- yikes, is your DH feeling better and home recovering from surgery now? Is Bella able to be gentle with him? Poor daddy!! Diverticulitis sounds painful. Any updates on your older daughters pregnancy?
> 
> 
> TW- welcome and best of luck to you for a thb asap!!!. Where are you in cycle #5? Sorry if I missed that. I gave birth to twins via embryo donation. It was a great way to build a family for us.
> 
> Ask- how are you feeling?
> 
> Terri- sorry I missed you!! I was probably stylishly cleaning pee off the floor or elegantly ordering groceries, lol...
> 
> Wish- I love the mental image of your boys marching around in footy onesies! Dont stress about tummy time too muchwith everything you have on your plate they are fine and will get there one way or another! Hope they keep up the good sleep patterns!!
> 
> Miki/wish yay for hiking!! In a backpack its totally doable- think about regular backpacking where you carry 60lbs... 10 or 20 is nothing! Ours are around 27lbs and it feels fine. Ours are starting to get the whole walking to get somewhere thing too- although sometimes you have to pack them near streams or poison ivy patches. I heard about hikes where u can hike in to a comfort cabin that has breakfast and cots for your sleeping bags and hike out. I have to find some in our region!! Its been so cold for so many months- Im really looking forward to getting outdoors as my kids get more independent.
> 
> Im imagining that Wickys little girl has been in the NICU (healthy and growing) and they were rushing to get the baby room set up, and have lots of visitors in town and shes too busy to post. That way I dont worry too much. Wicky- hope youre loving your new baby and new family and looking forward to an update when you have a quiet moment!


----------



## Rainshiny

Tw- are you doing a special protocol and what tricks do u use to stay sane -cause you sound so level headed! I used acupuncture- its ironic I was remembering all those sessions relaxing so I could get to the result of having kids and being frantic all the time. But fulfilled!! Lol...I should teach my toddlers to meditate. Thats an idea...hmmm.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA trying to picture toddlers meditating! :haha:
That is the cutest pic, rainy - in love! yeah, I actually use the Baby K'tan sometimes to put Malcolm to sleep when he's uber-fussy/screaming face off. He falls asleep in 30 secs flat. I realize that's not really the same thing as backpacks and hiking :)

wicky - I hope what rainy said is what is happening and all is good in your world. I'm sure frantic but hopefully good. :friends:

ttc - I hope all is well with you and DH too

tw - good luck with stims! I thank my lucky stars I don't have to say that word for myself ever again. It wasn't terrible when it was happening but big sigh of relief that's over with.

afm - brought T to his first PT appt yesterday for torticollis - she said he's not bad at all and we should be able to fix things pretty quick. He has great range of motion and strength, just needs a little help. 
Also brought them both to my RE's office yesterday to introduce them to their first village - the one that made them be. My fave person there, the plebologist, just ATE them up. She could not stop kissing and loving on them. I'm really so lucky to have had them. Unfortunately the doc was on vacation this week so I missed her but I've been trying to get there for weeks now and either we've had a blizzard or the boys just haven't given me a good window of opportunity to run out with both of them.
And now they start daycare on Monday - yikes!! It'll all be good but I'm sad for them that they won't have the 1:2 care anymore. I know, I KNOW, it'll be really good for them socially and all that. Just sad that this phase is here. :hissy:

What else...I think that's it! They are just insane little boys and make us laugh all the time. 
More friends coming to visit this weekend that haven't made it over yet, so that's good. My 'friends who will never have kids' so they've been waiting for a pause in their busy DINK lives to come over. :) Should be fun.
I hope you all have a good weekend! The nice weather is finally here, rainy!


----------



## Wish2BMom

also, I miss the HELL out of acupuncture...ahhhhhhh


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-who told you I was coming up this weekend? :rofl:


----------



## mikihope

Welcome, TW! Sorry to hear about your losses, and I hope this cycle is the one&#8364; for you!

TTC- Is your husband doing better? I wasn&#8217;t sure what 'perforated diverticulitis&#8217; was, so I looked it up. Sounds very painful. I hope his surgery went well and he isn&#8217;t in much pain.

Terri- What a great day, and brunch and mimosas too! 

Rain- What an adorable pic! Your hiking adventures sound great, thanks for the hiking tips. We&#8217;re definitely going to start doing that, once DH starts his new job and he has his weekends back again. I&#8217;m dreaming of the time we can go cycling with gummy on my bicycle. I&#8217;ve read up a bunch on that because I&#8217;m so eager to start as soon as he is old enough, but DH is so overly cautious about stuff. Or maybe I&#8217;m just too laid back about things and don't worry enough.

Wish- Yeah, pumping at work never feels completely ok. I can hear the scientists standing just outside the door and talking, so they can hear me pumping. I just realized that they probably could see me as well, since the blinds on the door window point down at just the right angle to look inside. Urgh. Oh yes, your boys are getting lots of tummy time in those alternative ways. I was so relieved to find out how many things count as tummy time. Burping over the shoulder as well! Gummy loves tummy time and is now rolling both front to back, and back to front. Your boys sound like a riot! Aren&#8217;t babies so much fun? It&#8217;s so awesome that you brought them to the clinic. I really should do that too.
Oh yes, I know the feeling about daycare and returning to work. I think that the anticipation is actually a lot worse than how it actually turns out. I hope it will be much easier than you anticipate! The second week has been pretty easy for me, and the first week wasn&#8217;t even that bad. I love love love spending time with gummy, but it was nice to have adult interaction. On Wednesday, they closed the daycare due to a family emergency. I was actually sad for gummy because he has so much fun at the daycare, and he has blossomed through their loving care of him. I think daycare is great for him, and I appreciate the times we have together so much more. I'm sure your chosen daycare is great for T and M, and they will be really happy there. It will help you immensely, just seeing how great it is for them!

Wicky- I hope everything is going great, and you are basking in new mommy-hood :cloud9:

AFM- Gummy is nice and round these days, with chunky legs and arms, and a perfectly round head. He's so cheerful and patient. I didn&#8217;t think it was possible, but he gets cuter and sillier by the day! I often feel like I&#8217;m taking care of a goofy doll. Each baby at the daycare has their own skill that they&#8217;re really good at, and his is the social bit. He says the funniest stuff and imitates and laughs at everyone. He also smiles and says hello to all his toys, and the boppy pillow that he sees when he burps over my shoulder.

DH got and signed the job offer! We&#8217;re so excited. He&#8217;ll be working in another building, but at the same workplace. Our groups actually work together quite a bit, and I sometimes use the equipment in the lab that he'll be working at. The background check should be ok, but we&#8217;re worried about the start date. We have a big month long trip in June to return to our home countries. We planned this since January, mainly to go back to Mauritius for his brother&#8217;s wedding. His (hopefully) boss-to-be said he was cool with it, but is trying to find out if DH can take the vacation on unpaid leave or an advance on vacation time. If not, his start date will be in July. Fingers crossed this all works out. If it does, no more almost 2 hour commute (one way) for him. And no more working the entire weekend on this horrible shift. And more time together as a family :happydance:


----------



## tw76

Rainshiny said:


> Tw- are you doing a special protocol and what tricks do u use to stay sane -cause you sound so level headed! I used acupuncture- it&#8217;s ironic I was remembering all those sessions relaxing so I could get to the result of having kids and being frantic all the time. But fulfilled!! Lol...I should teach my toddlers to meditate. That&#8217;s an idea...hmmm.

Hey there, I'm not sure if my doc's going to change anything about the meds yet, but fairly standard cycle I imagine. Have done BCPs for a cycle, and then will jump straight into IVF-ICSI. 

Staying sane - I do acupuncture as well! And this time I'm going to try and keep the work levels on the low side (mind you, I say that EVERY cycle and have yet to accomplish that even once!!! Maybe fifth time lucky). Hoping also to be able to run/walk/swim for as long as I can. I forget if swimming while stimming is ok. I know it's not after ET.

Anyway, I'm a little bit more scared this cycle - my age, past (spectacular) failures etc, but let's just keep everything crossed (except the obvious bits) and hope for the best!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Rainshiny

Miki- congrats to your DH on getting the job! What a big lifestyle improvement that will be for you all.


----------



## tw76

I wonder why all my replies are vanishing. Anyone have any ideas???


----------



## Wobbles

tw76 said:


> I wonder why all my replies are vanishing. Anyone have any ideas???

It was sent to moderating queue due to you promoting your blog. You may place a silent link in your signature (as you have done). Hope that helps.

I have edited your post to fall in line with the forum rules and approved.

<3


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri - :rofl: I wish you would come up!! ya DINK, you!

miki - oooooh CONGRATS to DH on his new job!!!! That's WONDERFUL! I'm SO happy for your family. That will just make things a thousand times better. Everything is just falling into place for you, I'm so happy. Now if that mother of yours would fall in line...haha!

I hope everyone is doing well!

tw - excited for your upcoming cycle!

afm - the boys had their first day of daycare yesterday. Malcolm did amazingly well - they said he was happy and chatty all day, loved the mobiles and toys. Timothy, however, was 'sad' when he wasn't being held and he had an issue with the bottle nipples that we had brought with us. We thought we could bring a container of formula and they'd make the bottles on demand. Not so! We have to prep 10 bottles for them and bring them all pre-made. Well...we have ONE nipple that Timothy prefers and it's from the ready-made Similac packs that we bought. He doesn't like the Avent, Dr Brown's, and now not the MAMs. Soooo he started off very hungry b/c he wasn't taking the bottles. He only had one nap. Needless to say, he slept on the way home (4pm) until about 6:45 with a brief break to take the boob for a bit. Then we put him back down around 8 and he slept through the night. GREAT for us, though I was restless in anticipation of him waking up, but I hope he has a better day today. i'm going to call in a bit.
Otherwise, I was better about daycare than I thought I would be. They make it very easy to trust they are in good hands. And ultimately, I think it will be better for us too - like you said, miki. Adult conversations and just train of thought is good. I know I've been back to work for a bit now, but it's even easier on my brain knowing I don't HAVE to run home to help out DH with the boys, wondering if they are having meltdowns that I should be helping with but can't, etc. Let's leave them with the experts and feel good all around.


----------



## Wish2BMom

just called to check on them and they are doing awesome!! Timothy has come out of his shell and is babbling and giggling and both are doing great with their bottles. Phewwwwwwwww :)


----------



## mikihope

Thanks so much, Rain and Wish! We are so excited about DH's new job. He has been working at his current job for almost exactly two and a half years, and it has been really hard having no weekends together, and no common days off. Plus this workplace is awesome! Life is going to be so much better.

Yay, I knew that daycare would go great for you and your boys, Wish! I almost can't believe I was so depressed over it. Just seeing how much fun it is for him and how loving an environment it is makes all the difference. I'm glad it was the same for you. How great that T slept through the night, but too bad for restless sleep for you. I know the feeling. It will get a lot better, and you will be able to rest well and not worry about him waking up. And hooray for adult conversations, and not worrying about stuff in the back of your mind!

Argh, gummy is now rolling back to front A WHOLE LOT. So he kept doing it in the crib last night. Even when I tried to swaddle him with all arms and legs in. He seems to have forgotten how to roll the other way, so it's a pain to deal with! Seems like they always come up with some kind of sleep issue for us to tackle!


----------



## tw76

Thanks Wobbles! I wondered about that! 

Will note that for future posts. TW


----------



## tw76

So I've hit a road block. A terrible flu means I cannot start my cycle Friday. My BCP has been extended till Sunday in hopes that my immune system will step up and do it's job :(

Let's see where this lands.

@Wobbles Thank you! Noted for future posts!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ughhh tw - that sucks! I know how annoying that is to be set back a cycle. It's such a pain in the rear that each cycle is a whole month too. Just the timing of something so stupid sets you back an entire month. :grr: I'm sorry you're sick too!!

miki - I'm certainly not one to tell another mother what to do so I'll just say this - I've read lots of warnings and we were told in class that once baby rolls from back to belly, stop swaddling them b/c it's a suffocation hazard. Once they can get on their bellies, they need their arms to help get them into a position where they aren't just face down. That's harder to do with your arms strapped to your sides. I just wanted you to know what I've heard/read!! :hugs:
your pic of Kai is soooooooooooooooo cute on your avatar thingie!
I can't remember - were you guys going to try for more kids after gummy?

I hope everyone has a happy hump day! :)


----------



## mikihope

Thanks so much for the concern, Wish :hugs: You're so right, I shouldn't be trying to swaddle him with arms in now. I was thinking (stupid, stupid!) that maybe he wasn't yet able to roll over while swaddled as it required more strength and maybe a different technique. Well, apparently he's strong enough Right now he's been swaddled with one arm out, swaddle loose in the middle and legs completely free. So essentially it's not really swaddling. I will shift to both arms out now.

Thanks for the compliment regarding my avatar! And it's so sweet of you to be so concerned for Kai. I wish my own mom would actually care. Oh well, at least she's pretending to, which is the best I can hope for! And oh yes, we will be trying for gummy #2. It was always in the cards, but now that we've seen how great one is, we definitely want a second!

TW, sorry that you're sick. How disappointing. I hope your immune system steps up!


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - 24 weeks yesterday. I *thought* all was going well but I failed my one hour glucose test and now I have to do the 3 hour test. Feeling really bummed. I&#8217;m not overweight and my weight gain has been right on track my whole pregnancy. I know that&#8217;s not the only contributing factor but I was kind of shocked to get that call today. I *did* eat before the 1 hour test as I was instructed to eat normally but nothing super sugary. Anyone else fail the 1 hour but pass the 3 hour?


----------



## Wish2BMom

ask - yup! I failed the one hour and passed the 3 hr with flying colors. You'll do great - I was in the same boat. My weight was fine, I didn't eat badly. Keep positive! And happy V Day!! :)

miki - funny you say that about the different swaddles. We switched to one arm out a week or two ago and last night we did 2 arms out for both b/c Timothy is getting SO close to rolling. I was nervous they wouldn't sleep as well but they both slept like champs. This daycare thing just squeezes every ounce of energy they have! We could barely wake up T after his first day of daycare on Monday and last night it was similar for Malcolm. So funny - AND they still slept great!

our newest concern is that T isn't eating enough. He barely eats between 21-24oz/day and now that he's sleeping through the night, he's missing that feeding. He still pees and poops fine and often, he seems happy and healthy, so I don't know what's going on. We're keeping a sharp eye on it between now and their next appt on 5/16. I weighed him last night and he's still gaining (up to 15lbs) so hopefully he's just going through something. We woke him up in the middle of the night last night when Malcolm got up for his one feed and he ate 5oz. Which is great but he barely ate anything this morning. So we'll see!


----------



## tw76

Thanks all. Keeping my fingers crossed that the worst of it is over.


----------



## mikihope

Ask- Sorry you didn't pass your 1 hr glucose test, I didn't either, and I know it feels bad. I did a lot of research, and found that a big percentage of people fail the 1 hr test, and then go on to pass the 3 hr test. So... try to stay positive! And in the slim chance that you don't pass the 3 hr test (like me), it's not so bad! It actually made me more aware of what I ate and I felt that I was actually doing something really good for baby.

Wish- I think that taking care of babies takes a lot of experimentation, and swaddling is one of those things that we have to experiment a lot with! I'm glad that both arms out worked for you. About T's eating, gummy went through a stage where he was eating something like 20 oz or even less, yet gaining weight. He was getting chunky, and I had no idea how! I think T sounds like he's doing well, with the weight gain and good weight.

AFM- I decided that I'm going to wean off the pump from now on :cry: It's just not worth it being chained to the pump and missing out on bonding time, all for my low supply of milk for gummy. Also, I have a month-long trip to DH and my home countries starting in about a month's time. It's a good time to drop the pumping as it would be extremely difficult to continue pumping through my trip. Sigh, it's the last bf link with gummy, and I'm sad about it. Luckily, gummy is such a happy baby. He'll do fine, I'm sure.

Happy Friday, all!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I feel you, miki - I'm making less and less and I know the end is near. It'll be a relief on one hand, as I'm sick of having to time my day around pumping, bringing the pump into work and booking the room around my meetings, and not being able to just roll back into bed after the middle of the night feeding like everyone else. But yeah, it'll be my disconnection from T that I'll miss. I know he'll be fine, I know M will be good to go too. I just like that I can still provide at least a little bit to them. Sigh. 
And thank you! that's great to know about gummy's eating - I swear T has gained a pound in a week too and no idea how. I 100% agree with you that this is all experimentation and process of elimination. It's such a puzzle to figure out!

tw - how's it going?

ask - how are you doing?

wicky - thinking about you :hugs:

I hope everyone is doing well and has a great week!


----------



## TTC74

Ask - I failed the 1 hour and passed the 3 hour too! 

Wish - you&#8217;re doing great with such full hands! 

Miki - you are doing great, too. I know it&#8217;s tough to give up bf but I went through the same ordeal, and it was such a relief after a couple of weeks. 

AFM - Bella is doing great learning how to walk. Thought the day would never come! 

DD had her first ultrasound at 8 weeks today. Heartbeat of 180 bpm.
 



Attached Files:







C5A9B43E-FAA6-493B-A445-8F4F3A950B55.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tw76

Wish - Hello.... still waiting for AF to show, and STILL have the tail end of these sniffles... fate of the cycle still hanging in the air... :(

In other news, my acupuncturist coerced in into trying 'cupping' to try and suck this flu out of me... INSANELY painful. Let's see if it works, though.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I hope you feel better quickly, tw! sucking it outta ya or whatever!

Thank you for the support, TTC! How are you doing? That's so wonderful your DD's pregnancy is going well!! Congrats again!

I think little Malcolm has a cold - he was coughing a bit this morning and when we got to daycare, his little nose was leaking. :( He was still all smiles, though. The first of the daycare germs!! GAH! or it's allergies but I thought they were too young for that. I told the daycare lady that and she said she knows 'they' say that but swears her kids had them and asthma early.


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Yup, I too have a love/hate relationship with my pump. The worst pump times are during work and the middle of the night ones. Ive dropped the middle of the night one (yay!) and am excited about dropping the work one by the end of next week. Yeah, its so sad when the supply is dropping and we cant continue to provide for them. I guess its good that we did it for as long as we could, though!
I know what you mean, I have no idea how gummy gained so much weight when he was eating so little at one point in time. Now hes a greedy guzzler! Im sure T is super happy and eating what he wants and needs. AwPoor little Malcolm, I hope that hes ok and he gets well soon!

TTC- Thanks so much! Im sorry that you went through the same ordeal, it really sucks when youre going through bf struggles. Im sure Ill be super happy once its all over. Wonderful news of your DDs ultrasound, and such a strong heartbeat! And hooray for Bella walking!

Ask- How are you doing? I hope you pass the 3 hr test!

Wicky- I hope you and your baby are doing well!

Gummy has been so obsessed with rolling back to front. But then he forgot how to roll the other way to get back. I was actually happy when we woke up three nights ago to find him sleeping on his tummy. He slept on his tummy the next night too. I used to be so paranoid, but now I think hes strong and has matured enough. We put him to sleep on his back, and he seems to like to flip over in the middle of the night. Last night, he did start fussing after he flipped onto his tummy in the middle of the night, but it turns out he was hungry. I hope he remembers how to flip back, but its also ok if he enjoys sleeping on his tummy :sleep:


----------



## Rainshiny

Ask- I failed the one hour and passed the three hour too! They should call it a positive test or something- fail sounds unnecessarily harsh. 

Tw- did AF show? Glad youre feeling better.

Miki- I had to chuckle cause our DS did the same thing- flipped over and cried when he couldnt flip back, until he realized the wonder that is sleeping on your tummy with your bottom in the air, which hes done ever since!

Stopping pumping was super hard for me too- especially when youre doing it and the goofy baby wont meet you halfway. Its a big relief when you dont have to worry about pumping though.

Wish- Ours have gone through growth spurts and slowdowns. Its definitely not linear! Hopefully T has the sense to eat what he needs. 

Wicky- wishing the best for you!!

Ugh Im sick again w an annoying cough thing. I am supposed to go visit my new niece next week and hope I get better in time! At work, I busted a$$ last week on this project and was really proud of the report I put together but my boss saw a couple things he didnt want and was completely disappointed- I argued, I was like, I already am sick and still working on your changes, how much should I be asked to sacrifice? ...for an environmental non-profit?? I mean hey, its not like I left a patient in the middle of surgery, lol. I mean, ego, yall...I dont get paid enough for this. I should look for a new job but I have good bennies and mostly like what I do, so Im in the fence. Ill need to move on eventually I guess.

Kiddos are doing fine though! And so is DW. Dd is really a full on twonager- taunting her poor brother and being sassy then turning around and wanting me to hold her all the time. I guess shes trying to figure out how to grow up a little. They are finally going most of the time wo pacifiers and DS is so cute when he tells me about the wocket sip (rocket ship) hes building w a paci hidden inside.

Ttc- congrats again for your daughter as a great sono!! Are you getting excited??


----------



## Wish2BMom

rainy! I love when you pop on! omg 'wocket sip'! melted! <3
ugh your job sounds frustrating - I hear you! I've actually started a new endeavor on the side - an Arbonne Independent Consultant. I've been using the products for a decade and thought about becoming a consultant before but it wasn't the right time. I could use the extra $$ now and kinda want to use my brain in a different way, so why not? And I BELIEVE in the company and the products they create, the ingredients, their attention to health and the environment and their vision. And I tend to look at my Dunkins every morning and wonder why I don't have stock in Dunkin Donuts - it's time to invest in myself and my interests. And if I can make a little money too, bonus!
So if you have any interest in that and want to join me...;)

timothy rolled from belly to back last night during Tummy Time! WOOHOO! :happydance: they are doing so great at that, lifting their heads finally and able to look forward. And we had his PT appt too and he's REALLY improving his flat spot and torticollis. Hopefully only one more session. I was so happy! I took his chart home as a 'refrigerator paper'! :haha:


----------



## TTC74

Rain - Im 2 DPO today I think. Thats based on OPK rather than temping. Ive tossed aside temping. Its too stressful. Ive decided to be more laid back about TTC since Im really only hoping for another and if I dont get one, Ill be fine. Bella is enough to fulfill me. I just want to give her a sibling and am hoping for the opportunity to raise a little boy.


----------



## terripeachy

Happy mothers day to all!! I hope you were all treated like queens yesterday. I will officially say that mother's day is my least favorite holiday. Luckily my dad came into town on Friday and so we we went to church, made brunch and then took my SIL out to dinner. I got out of seeing my mil which was kind of nice. I always have to remember that it's just another day, but it's a long 24 hours without my mom and everyone saying happy mother's day to me. I've definitely gotten better about just saying thank you, but just because you're a woman doesn't mean you're a mom. Sigh. 

Aah, Arbonne. I like the fruit chews. I guess my only top is to make sure you follow up with people; let them know about the parties and sales and just because they say they're not interested doesn't mean 'no.' it just means not today. Hee hee. Tomorrow is a different story. I'm sure you'll do well. Oh and talk to everyone. I met my Mary kay lady in the post office. You just never know where you'll find someone looking to buy great stuff.


----------



## Wish2BMom

the wind blew so now I'm not sure about being a consultant. I got the starter kit and the #s don't make a whole lot of sense. For me to make any impact in my life, I'd have to hustle quite a bit, I think. I have to think about it more. I think I'm already discouraged b/c of that and b/c my first launch has not resulted in the excitement I thought it would. I know that's a completely unfair expectation to put on things, but it's there. Also I've reached out to a lot of my network already and again, the excitement isn't quite there. And I think the money comes from getting other people to sign up as a consultant 'under' me. While I might be successful in getting people to use the products, it's a different game to talk to people about joining the company. Sooo I dunno.

I was thinking of you yesterday. I'm so glad your Dad came into town. Did he visit any of his lady friends along the way? :) I just picture this smooth cat charming the ladies wherever he goes. :haha: 

I hope all the mamas in the US were treated like queens too - and Happy first Mother's Day, miki!
Saturday was a year from when we transferred our embies. I didn't post about it on FB - not everyone knows we did IVF and DH is private like that. But it is a day I'll celebrate in my head forever.


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies! I hope everyone had a happy mother&#8217;s day!

I passed by 3 hour GTT with flying colors (perfect levels on all 4 blood draws) - woohoo!

DH was so sweet and gave me a rose quartz &#8220;baby bonding bracelet&#8221; (rose quartz is meant to promote love/bonding/connection) and a baby handprint/footprint kit and frame for Mother&#8217;s Day...also a very sweet card and wrote &#8220;Mommy&#8221; on the front and of course I cried! 

Overall I am doing well. Some lower back pain here and there and sleep isn&#8217;t great but isn&#8217;t horrible. 14 weeks to go...I&#8217;m so excited to meet our baby girl! 

Miki - when will you be leaving for your trip? Sounds like an adventure! Will you be visiting family? I&#8217;m sure the decision to stop pumping isn&#8217;t an easy one but like you said, Gummy is happy and healthy and the time will be better spent bonding with him! 

Rain - so sorry you are/were sick. Hope you are on the mend! Your LOs sound adorable...attitude and all. ;) 

TTC - glad to hear all is going smoothly so far with your DD&#8217;s pregnancy! Exciting times!

Wish - yay for rolling during tummy time! Sounds like the twins are doing great! I just visited my friend who has 6 week old boy/girl twins (she also has an almost 2 year old!). Seriously, I give you twin mamas so much credit! Supermoms. 

Terri - I&#8217;m sorry about mother&#8217;s day. Holidays can definitely be tough when you&#8217;ve experienced loss. :hugs:

Has anyone heard anything from Wicky? Hoping she is just caught up in being a new mama and all is well!


----------



## TTC74

Ask - Great news about the GTT! 

Wish - I hear you about the consultant gig. Ive tried it. I hated it because of the pyramid structure. I dont want to nor can I convince others to sign up to be consultants! 

Terri - I hear you about Mothers Day. People need to be more sensitive about people who cannot or choose not to be parents. I saw many posts on FB saying such this year, and I thought that was really cool. 

AFM - nothing new to report. Unless. . . Did I tell everyone that Bella is now a full time walker? Took her long enough! Almost 15 months on the dot! Also, weve finally embraced her curly little locks! We kept trying to style her hair because they will brush out (just notwell!).
 



Attached Files:







D324D2AB-3AE3-45D5-B2CB-D91C6500F7AE.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wish2BMom

omigosh, TTC, she's SUCH a doll!! those curls are to die for! :) Congrats on walking, little Bella! 

ask - meant to congratulate you on passing the GTT!! Well done!! Your Mother's Day sounds lovely - how thoughtful of DH. 

The wind blew again and I'm back on track with the consultant thing. I don't want to give up after just a week. That's not me. (well, maybe it IS me but I want to change a bit). I talked to my coach and we are going to set a plan and not look at things so holistically, which was overwhelming me. If I can make an additional $500/mo to start - awesome. If that becomes easy and I want to set a next goal to $1k/mo, awesome. Little by little. It will take a long time to actually replace my current income so I'm not even thinking that far right now. Still seems unattainable. But I'll stick with it! 
Anyone want to host a party?? ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Wish- all sales take a while. You have to build up a network. You have to try it though or you'll never know. Get that extrovert cap on and don't take it off! 

And yes, my dad wasn't here long but he met up with a lady for dinner who he said 'was the most complainingest woman he's ever met!' I asked him if he dined and dashed. :rofl: that is still on my bucket list. Hee hee. He is a smooth cat for sure. 

Ttc-I'm not on a high horse over mother's day. It's just tough for me and I'm sure many others. Life goes on. Love those curls!

Ask-congrats on the test and the jewelry. So sweet. 

Have a great day ladies. Rainy here for the next week or so; not fun. Orioles suck and we play Boston tonight. Ugh.


----------



## TTC74

Terri - relating to the Rain! Weve been getting drenching Rain in FL all week. It stinks!


----------



## TTC74

Nerves on full alert. 9 DPO. Could be an Evap since I found the test this way hours later, but in my experience testing out CPs, it does take forever for these to settle properly in early days.
 



Attached Files:







D0380000-5192-4353-A506-24A8DF64F8E1.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Caseyface

Hi all, new here. Just a quick drop in. Mum to 7 year old boy TTC again since last month. Had a couple of maybes last couple of days trying not to get my hopes up. 

Wishing you all loads of baby news xxx
 



Attached Files:







710C0676-387E-4C57-BE5F-3E5E19938F5E.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Ask4joy

Welcome Casey! FX!!!

TTC - Bella is such a cutie! Those curls! Yay for walking! My experience with the Walmart First Signal tests is that they almost always leave an evap after they dry...I even had my husband use one because it was driving me crazy and sure enough, evap line. I hope it is a good sign for you though! FX!


----------



## TTC74

Mustve been an Evap. 11 dpo bfn. I tend to get 11-12 DPO BFPs but at 11 DPO, Im discouraged about this cycle to say the least. I did have some bleeding this morning (I dont normally get pre-af spotting) but it didnt look like IB to me.


----------



## Caseyface

Thank you. Got my BFP :cloud9: Will be calling the doctors in the morning.


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats Casey!!!

I&#8217;m sorry TTC. I know how frustrating those evaps can be.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all! did everyone have a good weekend?

ttc - bummer. I hope it's a late one for you but if not, fx'ed for next month.

casey - welcome and congrats!

ask - how are you feeling?

wicky - I hope you're somewhere out there loving on your baby! Hope to hear updates!

miki - how's our favorite little gummy doing? I can't wait to hear what milestones he's hit now! Please post a pic too - I can't get enough of him! :) Did DH start his new job? 

rainy - how are you doing? Work any less frustrating this last week?

terri - man, I thought the O's had the Sox. They were so strong in April and then pewwwwwwww they tanked! This is one of the reasons I have a hard time investing any energy in baseball until later in the season, or a game here and there. I cannot be a slave to it! Too many ups and downs with the 100+ games they play! I'm a football girl through and through - 16 games, everything is on the line each week!

our weekend was pretty good - the boys each had a bout of diarrhea on Saturday, due to the shots they got on Wed, we think. It was a rainy day so we all just kinda hunkered down for the day anyway. Yesterday, everyone was feeling better so we went to the local AA (or AAA, can't remember) baseball game. Our home team was playing Tim Tebow's team but we MISSED him b/c it was a double header and apparently he wasn't playing in the first game! Oh well. But the boys got to go to their first baseball game!! Timothy was more into it - Malcolm ate and passed out. Timothy sat on my lap and we practiced clapping, danced to the music, walked around. :cloud9:

oh yeah, their appt - so T is weighing in at just about 15lbs now, 2'2" tall. M is still a peanut at 12.5lbs and 23" tall. Big difference between these guys but the doc said that you still can't rely on these measurements to foretell how big or small they'll be as adults. And M's been putting away the food lately so we know he's eating! Could just be that his metabolism is faster or T just uses calories more efficiently. :shrug: But both are healthy and happy and good!


----------



## mikihope

Whew, was a wild week dealing with colds all around -- everyone at daycare, DH and I, and gummy (his first cold!). I was advised to keep him home for one day last week to recover after he had a rough day at daycare, not playing much and resisting his afternoon nap. He's now better, yay! But now the daycare lady closed the daycare at the last minute once again. We were almost out the door when we got the text. On a Monday morning. A few weeks ago she closed the daycare for a family emergency. Every single time, weve been informed at the last minute. We have no family here, no proper backup care, and both DH and I have no leave, and we both took a month of unpaid leave for our trip. The backup care provided by work is a string of daycare centers which dont seem to have any space when you call. I was in tears thinking about how bad it is for gummy. I dont want to move him to another daycare as he is so happy there and its really so great for him. I just dont know how to deal with the stress. Both DH and I have bosses that have agreed to let us take half the day off and pay it back later when this happens, but Im afraid that theyll get tired of us doing this every couple of weeks.

Rain- Hehe, Wocket sip so cute! Sorry that your hard work was not appreciated, even after you busted your a$$ while sick. I hope you find a better job situation. And I hope you are well by now! Haha, bottom in the air sleeping. My sis told me about it. Gummy discovered he liked sleeping on his belly after a couple of nights of being upset about it, but he doesnt stick his bottom up. Yet!

Wish- Good luck with your Arbonne consulant endeavour! I bet youll be great at it, it sounds like something you would shine at. Yay, for T rolling over during tummy time! I remember how fun and exciting that was. Until he forgot how to roll over one way :laugh: Im glad that Ts flat spot has improved so much. Oh, and Happy (one week late) first Mothers Day to you too! Wow, so much is happening that I cant keep up. Im so glad that your boys are doing so well!

Terri- Im sorry that you struggled on Mothers day :hugs: I hope that your rest of your week went great, to make up for that crappy day for you! 

Ask- Congratulations on passing your 3 hr test! I told you that many people fail the 1 hr and pass the 3 hr test. What a sweet Mothers day gift your DH gave you :cloud9: Oh yes, were going to be staying with family in both Singapore and Mauritius. Its such long long flight and big undertaking, bringing a 6 month old on his first flight and long trip. I should be super excited, but Im stressing out about it!

TTC- Bella is so adorable! I love those curls. Congrats on her walking! Im sorry about the evap. Fx still for you!

Welcome and congrats, Casey!

I bought a trailer for gummy, so I can bring him jogging, and eventually tow him on my bike! I cant wait to try it out! And I cant wait to really get back to cycling. I remember 2 years ago, exactly on Mothers day, when I lay on the road with broken bones after my bicycle crash. It was such a low point in my life. DH was working weekends and so he didnt even know about my crash until 4 hours later. Now DH has a great new job at my workplace, and gummy is enriching our lives. We brought him for a party at DHs boss house and he was happy for the entire 3 hours we were there. Hes such a happy baby!


----------



## TTC74

Oh! Mikis Post reminded me! I got a 4 in 1 trike to take Bella for walks (and eventually teach her to ride a trike)! We also got her a sports coupe. Woohoo for the toys r us going out of business sale!
 



Attached Files:







FFCFF5BF-8E3E-4992-952F-CD39EC7AF852.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mikihope

Wish, thanks for asking about gummy. He is now doing silly stuff like pulling DHs beard hairs and saying Hellllaaaa (one of several versions of hello) in a silly nasally voice. He gets cheekier each day, I swear he has a wicked sense of humor. But he started to lose a ton of hair in the past month! Did that happen to M and T? Do share pics of them, Id love to see what they look like now!

Here are pics of gummy, the one in the swaddle (in his rock and play) was taken a month ago and the tummy time one was taken pretty recently. You can see the huge difference in the amount of hair! I was so sad when it started falling out, but now Im used to his new look. Hes also become a butterball so round and chunky!

TTC- So cute... Bella's own sports coupe!
 



Attached Files:







Kai_and_friend.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 4









rock_n_play.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 6









kai_and_friends.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg he's SO cute, I can't stand it!! he's got T's hairline! Both of my boys had a lot of hair when they were born and they are losing it too and it's super patchy or old man hairline-y! They both have cradle cap too, T's is pretty bad. I don't know how it doesn't hurt. Any GoT fans out there - I've been saying he has grayscale! :haha:

here are some pics - I actually rarely get them together since once is usually in a Boppy while the other is in a swing, etc.

my two little hearts! <3<3
 



Attached Files:







T and Mama baseball.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 7









mini mayor of daycare.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4









mini Timothy tiger.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 5









mini board meeting.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTC74

14 dpo!
 



Attached Files:







A4F21FAA-B89C-40EA-A7A7-82C42922FD2A.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Wish2BMom

i see a squinter! What do you think? could you have O'ed later?


----------



## Ask4joy

Love all of the photos! What cute babes! Baby fever is really getting strong here! 13 weeks until due date!

I see it too, TTC! Did it show up before the 10 minute mark? FX!!!

Heres a pic of me and my baby. :)
 



Attached Files:







2EE4D005-3831-48D7-A09D-22FA03BB9E05.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wish2BMom

you look amazing, ask! I am oddly jealous since I'll never experience pregnancy again! :)


----------



## mikihope

Such adorable pics of M and T, Wish! The one with both of them together is just precious, you definitely should take more pics with both babies together :cloud9: 

Oh, and I loved that the "mini board meeting"! So cute! I call gummy "little businessman" when we give him a bath, because he gets all concentrate-y and kicks his legs and puffs out his chest like he's walking to somewhere important. So I say he's walking to his business meeting. And I sing "little businessman... with his business plan..." before his bath, and an upbeat "walking song" containing the words "the little businessman" during his bath.

Ask- Your bump looks so cute and perfect! 

TTC- I see it too! Fx for you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:cloud9: thank you! yeah, I know I need to get more of them together - gosh it's amazing just how happy they make me. Even just their pictures! 

such a cute bath time routine - I'm so glad the boys enjoy their baths now. T is growing out of the tub we put on the sink so we're going to have to come up with a new plan for him soon. He can't sit up on his own yet, though, so I don't know what the interim plan is between sink-tub and real tub. Google! 

ttc - more line porn please


----------



## Rainshiny

Love all the cute pics! Ask- congrats on starting your third trimester!

Wish, we used these big plastic wash bins and put each in their own- easier support for sitting up leaning against the side. We had a little bath seat for the more active twin to keep him from trying to swim for a while, although those are not approved. As long as youre right there its fine in my view.

Happy birthday Terri and Taurus! I know our birthdays are close together.

Thanks, Miki, work is better this week. Had a pretty good presentation yesterday. What are you thinking now about your daycare situation? 

Ttc- should I interpret from your day 1 chart that it was a chemical? I hope not &#128549;

Bella looks so proud of her new wheels!!

Wish- is totally host a party but I can barely do anything other than work and kids! I think you are superwoman. I need a lot of sleep.

Spray parks are opening this weekend- yaayayyy!!!


----------



## TTC74

Yep. The day I got the pos pregnancy test, I also got deathly ill and AF. Rough day.


----------



## Lee37

Wish - the boys are adorable!! Sooooo happy for you!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ttc - I'm sorry! I hope you're feeling better for the holiday weekend, though. 

rainy - ooh, thanks for the bath tips! We have a large kitchen sink - maybe we'll just kick it old school and fill that up for him! I'm glad work is marginally better. At least if it's tolerable, then...well, it's tolerable. 
An online party would take up 1 hr of your time after the kiddos go to bed :) think about it! I'm actually going to do the 30 Days of Healthy Living and kick my eating and nutrition into high gear. There's a whole month of goodies that is laid out for you and you only have to come up with dinner ideas. I like that - part of what makes me so tired is coming up with where I'm getting breakfast and lunch or what to order from somewhere. Just give me a delicious shake and if it's also packed with nutrients that I'm completely missing - BONUS!! I can't wait to start it but I'm looking for any buddies that want to do it too!

Lee - always wonderful to hear from you!!

Taurus & Terri - happy birthday twinnies ;)

I hope everyone has a wonderful and safe holiday weekend. Yay for spray parks!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi ladies! Stopping by to catch up as it's been a while. I'm getting ready to do FET #4 next week. 

Yesterday I had my day 12 scan and my Dr said we are good to go next week as my lining looks good and my ovaries are quiet. Tonight I am having pain in my ovary on one side that feels like ovulation and so I took an OPK and it's positive and I'm not supposed to be ovulating as I'm on estradiol. But now it's Friday of a 3 day weekend and I start PIO injections tomorrow. Should I be worried that I'm ovulating? I can't get a scan because if the holiday here in the U.S.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi Hope - good luck!! Id probably call to ask - they most likely have an answering service where someone can get back to you right? Keep us posted!


----------



## mikihope

TTC- Sorry for the disappointment, I hope that you feel better now.

Rain- Great to hear that work is going better now, and congrats on your presentation! Have fun at the spray parks with your little ones! About our daycare situation, DH and I will tag team and take a half day off whenever it closes. Luckily we both have understanding bosses. It's such an amazing daycare for gummy that I'll try to overlook the constant short notices. The daycare lady is wonderful otherwise! 

Wish- What an adventure it must be bathing twins! The 30 days of healthy living thingy sounds great. Hope it works well for you! 

Hope- Good luck with this cycle! I too think you should call, they should be able to at least answer your question over the weekend. 

I'm currently stressing out and preparing for our giant trip! We fly back to Singapore first, and it's almost a 20 hr flight :wacko: Then to Mauritius (8 hr flight) after a week, then back to singapore after 2 weeks. 1 week in Singapore and then back here. It seems like a crazy undertaking with a 6 month old baby! And in Mauritius, we're going for DH's brothers wedding. I have to be part of the bridal procession and get a saree done for me to wear, as it's an Indian wedding. Well, at least we get to meet our crazy friends from our DINK days back in Singapore. It will be so different with a baby, though!


----------



## Hopethisyear

So my doctors office said I should go to ER which I did. They did a scam and blood work and found nothing wrong and quiet ovaries and sent me home. I have no idea what's causing the pain.

During the scan they measured my uterine lining and it was 6, i even had them double check. My RE said it was 8.6 just 2 days ago. DO different machines measure different?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Miki- when do you leave? That is QUITE the adventure, cant wait to hear all about it!!

Hope - yeah I remember when friends on here would get their lining checked once at one number, then theyd shift and the doc would take it again and it would be different. Id trust your RE. 

are you feeling better now?

My folks have booked another trip up here - theyll be here from 6/7-6/14. Thatll help us out with one week of daycare and get them up here almost a month earlier than when they were planning. They missthe boys terribly. That said, DH has already started in on how painful its going to be for him (my mom gets really anxious around him I think and in an effort to not step on any toes, she stomps all over them :( )


----------



## mikihope

Hope- The uterine lining is only a few millimeters thick, so I imagine that a different machine or person could quite easily yield a different measurement. Hopefully your RE's measurement is the more correct one! Are you still feeling pain? How are the PIO injections going?

Wish- How nice that your folks will be visiting soon! Hopefully there won't be any tricky situations between your mom and DH. Oh, we leave on the 8th. Argh, it's so soon, I'm not prepared! I'm so worried that gummy's sleep routine will be so utterly messed up the entire trip. There's no way I can prepare him for a 15 hour time difference! And all that flying and more time changes in between...

I pumped for the last time yesterday, and I was sad as I put all the pumping parts and equipment away. I've been slowly weaning off the pump for quite a while, but it's still sad :cry: I'm going to give gummy more cuddles today. He had his 6 month vaccinations yesterday, a bit early as we will be in Singapore at the 6 month mark. I always feel bad for him as he is so happy and playful at the doctor's, as he doesn't know what's coming. He kicks and giggles happily. This time around, he rolled onto his tummy and scrunched up all the paper lining on the examination table. Then he took a big bite out of the paper mound. He did cry when he got his shots, but he recovered quickly and was sleepy and happy.


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw miki - I feel you. I am weaning off of nursing and pumping this week. I will be putting mine away soon too - I was able to nurse Timothy one last time last week and I cried. NEVER IN MY LIFE did I see that coming! You've done such an amazing job providing for Gummy - 6 months is awesome. I'm down to 4oz every other day now so I should be done by this weekend, I'd think.

Hope - how are you doing?

TTC = how are you doing?

Today is my 'friday' of the week b/c it's an Off Friday week AND my meeting schedule finally worked out so I can work from home today. I'm so excited! AND I barely have any meetings today (at least as of right now) so I can get some stuff done around this place while watching my email. Tomorrow I'm going to weed our completely-green mulch beds and hopefully afterwards, plant our garden. That's a lot of time in the dirt! Saturday - nothing going on but on Sunday, I have my first 5k in a long time. It's going to be a busy June for us - folks in, extended family on Jon's side in from Iowa/Chicago, another 5k, a concert, 2 baby/wedding showers, Father's Day. Whew! I might have to take a vacation in July!


----------



## TTC74

Im feeling much better. Were actually taking off after work tomorrow to spend the weekend at Disney. Fx for acceptable weather!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish - wow you are busy! I love yard work, it's so relaxing!

TTC - Hope you had fun at Disney

Miki - Thanks

So I had my transfer...now the waiting. Of course I am a POAS addict...this morning I either got an evap or a super early start to something good. I posted here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2463765-see-anything.html


----------



## mikihope

Hope- I think I see something... If I look away and look back, I think I see a squinter. Fx it's a BFP for you!

TTC- I hope you all are enjoying Disney!

Wish- Wow, you're so busy! Glad to hear that all facets of your life are going so well. Hope you had a great 5k! I envy you, I love gardening but we have no yard.
Poor you, it's so hard to stop nursing :hugs: I almost feel it was a good thing I had to stop early, so I could get the grief out of the way. 

Well, we're now packing for the trip and I'm stressing! It's so hard to pack for a baby, for the first time. Plus a big wedding. And a bunch of planned group activities in Mauritius. And I threw my back out on Friday night, it's really bad. I am struggling to get things done, and lying down doesn't even seem to help. Ice is my friend right now. 

We have been going to people's houses for parties the past 3 weekends. Gummy stays awake for the entire 4 or 5 hours, as he finds it all so interesting. He loves interacting with people. Luckily he seems to just fall back into his sleep pattern when we go home. I hope this bodes well for the trip, as he's going to be subjected to tons of gatherings and outings!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hope - I see it! How have results been since then?

miki - the little social butterfly in training! :) man, that WOULD be stressful having to pack that much. I'd pack all the clothes - ha! He could even have a growth spurt while you're gone! :shock: I'm sure you'll all do great. What's the weather like over there right now?

My weekend was fun! I got a lot done, so I feel good. Weeded as promised on Fri, got some errands done, bought the plants for the garden. Then planted those on Saturday while DH hung inside with the boys. I've come down with either bad allergies or a cold (who can tell??) so I didn't overexert myself. And then I had the 5k yesterday - kind of a bummer b/c I didn't run with a friend, DH was cranky and just hanging out with the boys inside the brewery b/c it was a touch too chilly outside for them so I basically just ran and we left. AND - get this - AF decided to rejoin my life SECONDS prior to the gun going off!! The icing on the cake of running my first 5k in a couple of years - to do it with my first AF in 14 months and with no preparation for it! :grr:


----------



## TTC74

Disney was fun but HOT! 

Bella started the one year old class today! She's technically 16 months old but they wait to move them until they are great walkers. She wasn't happy about being dropped off this morning since it's new to her. Hopefully, she'll adjust quickly, though. 

I'm gearing up to O.


----------



## Wish2BMom

glad you had a good time! did Bella love it? I have no idea when we'll get to Disney. We're going to have to cut off limbs or take out a loan for it, though!
aw Bella getting into the big kids' class!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi everyone,

I feel a bit embarrassed at how long it's been since I last posted. I haven't had time to catch up on posts since April, but I wanted to say hi and update you all on how things have been. 

First of all, it has been a wild ride since April 13! As I think I mentioned in a quick note around that time, I was admitted to the hospital due to dangerously high blood pressure. The plan was to induce as soon as possible, then my BP responded to medications and they allowed me to wait a few days before inducing labor. However, I had to be on magnesium (IV) to make sure I didn't have any seizures or a stroke. The magnesium basically counteracted any effects the pitocin had, so I didn't progress beyond the 3-4 cm dilation that they did with a catheter balloon, even after three days. So on April 19, they did a c-section and our little Miriam Elizabeth was born at 34w+5d.

She weighed just 3lbs 15oz, although the last ultrasound had estimated her weight at 4 1/2 lbs and she should have gained close to a 1/2 lb by the time she was born. So we were surprised. She stayed in the NICU for a week and then went to the step-down Special Care Nursery to feed and grow. I got a blood infection from having my waters broken for more than 18 hours before she was born, but it resolved fairly quickly after she was born (within 2 days). However, the fever meant I couldn't see Miriam until 2 1/2 days after she was born (at night on April 21). I got blood clots in two superficial veins and had to be on blood thinners for 6 weeks... it was no fun. However, I did recover better from my c-section than I did from laparoscopic surgery I had almost three years ago for an ovarian terratoma (dermoid cyst)! I feel pretty good now - but that first week was pretty awful.

Miriam was pretty healthy from birth and didn't need oxygen or much in the way of medical support in the NICU, which was great for her gestational age. However, she really took her time figuring out how to coordinate sucking, swallowing, and breathing to be able to eat. She lost weight and ended up at 3lbs 3oz before starting to rebound... very slowly. She finally got the hang of it and came home with us on May 21, just after she was a month old. She weighed 5 1/2 lbs at that point. 

Today, she weighs just 6lbs 1oz and is very petite, but has a ton of personality. She "talks" a lot during feedings and makes some of the funniest sounds while she sucks on her pacifier! DW and I are completely in love and it was definitely all worth it, but I don't think I'll be trying this whole pregnancy thing again... too much risk, due to about 20 different factors. In fact, one doctor I saw recently was relieved that I didn't plan to get pregnant again because she would have had to advise against it. 

On top of everything, while Miriam was still in the hospital, I developed postpartum depression with some signs of psychosis, so I had to get treatment for that. I am feeling much better now, but it was quite a rough experience. Oh, and my mom totaled my car the day after Miriam was born, so we had to deal with all the logistics of that. Ugh! At least everyone is okay and we have a second car (now our only car) to get by. 

Anyway, I hope you are all doing well. I will try to catch up soon, so I know what's been happening with all of you. Thanks for thinking of me while I was MIA!

PS: I don't know why some of the photos are upside down... They don't look like that on my computer!
 



Attached Files:







20180419_205503.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 11









20180427_152435.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 12









20180507_205454.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 8









20180520_232154.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 8









20180526_160449.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Wish2BMom

wicky!! I'm so glad you popped on!! Wild Ride, indeed!! Hooooooeyyyy!! 

first off - welcome to the world, little Miriam! You're absolutely gorgeous and I'm so happy that you're doing well, little one. <3
secondly - holy moly, that's a lot for you to have gone through, wick! Sounds like you came out the other side quite well, though, so that makes me so happy. I kinda figured there were things going on. So scary what can happen. Sounds like you're good with never doing it again, though! 
Little M's already coming up on her 2 month birthday!! I love it!
how's the postpartum now? is it still lingering or has it gone away? Are you on maternity leave? are you nursing?
so many questions! need more updates! :friends:

Hope - how are you?

ask - how are you?

everyone else - how are you? ha! 

doing well over here - folks got into town Friday morning so they've been snuggling babies pretty much since. My mom's already prepping herself for a good cry come Thursday when they leave. The boys are more like little people now so it'll be much harder. Timothy's been a little fussier lately, I think he might be teething. He's also doing this self-gagging thing, I have NO idea what he's doing but I hate it. Either he's testing out the limits of his tongue movements or he's gagging on saliva that he's not spitting out from teething. And he's back to daily or more than daily BMs, when he was at every 2-3 days for awhile. Some runnier than others. So crankier + more/different/runnier BMs + potentially gagging on salive = teething I think. 
Any moms out there ever experience this gagging thing?? it's driving me nuts! I was shining a light down his throat last night trying to see if one of my hairs got caught in there or something (my friggin hair is everywhere lately - I'm chopping it on Wed).

Malcolm is doing awesome - he's so funny with all of the noises he's now making. He cracks us up. When he gets up in the morning, I ask him if he grew - he just smiles and stretches his whole body out almost with a 'YES!' response. Such a peanut! <3


----------



## mikihope

Wicky! I'm so happy to hear from you, and that momma and baby are doing well :hugs: Miriam is so precious, and smiling in one of the photos too :cloud9: What a wild ride it has been for you. I'm relieved you and Miriam came through fine. I hope that you have good help for your postpartum depression. I'm sorry that you have so much to deal with. I hope little sweet Miriam brings you untold joy and helps you through your tough days. 

Wish- nice to hear how much your folks are enjoying your little ones, and I know how hard it's going to be for them when they leave too. I'm struggling with that myself over here in Singapore. Sounds to me like T is gagging on saliva
Hopefully it's just that. Malcolm sounds like so much fun! 

Gummy finally slept through the night here in Singapore! The plane ride was rough, 17 hours, and he slept for maybe 6. He had to sleep for 4 hours on my lap due to turbulence.one thing that was good was that asians love babies. Instead of getting the stink eye when bringing gummy on the plane, I got a lot of smiles! Gummy is so popular over here, he loves the attention. 
It's sweltering hot here, though. And the north Korean summit thing ruined our plans to a fair bit. Poor gummy is tired from all the socializing too. Still, it's good that we made the trip back home for him to meet everyone!


----------



## Ask4joy

So great to hear from you Wicky! What a whirlwind you&#8217;ve been through! So happy to hear that you and Miriam are both doing well now and are settled in at home. What a sweet, gorgeous baby girl!

Wish - glad your parents are having a good time with the babes! How is your husband handling their stay? 

Miki - yay for making it to Singapore and for a full night&#8217;s sleep! Sounds like Gummy is getting lots of lovin! 

I am doing well! 30+1 and going strong. Everything checked out great at my appt yesterday. At 32 weeks I&#8217;ll start weekly NSTs. Almost done with the nursery. DH has been working his butt off checking off our list of pre-baby arrival home improvement projects. Such a good man! Here&#8217;s the bump (or should I say bumps? Feeling very curvy these days!) :haha:
 



Attached Files:







FA3D1B75-5158-4E20-BDA2-38D42B19CF72.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Wish2BMom

ask - you look amazing! you're taking great care of yourself, well done!

miki - so glad you guys made the trip safe and sound and are having so much fun! gummy just sounds so awesome - you guys are so blessed.

my folks have eaten up the babies, it's been great! They are leaving today, though, so i'm expecting tears.


----------



## Rainshiny

Wicky- congratulations on the birth of your beautiful daughter!!! Im so relieved to hear from you and glad things are going so much better now and you can enjoy getting your health back and enjoy your sweetie more and more from here on out!

I hear you on how hard not seeing LO is  I saw them once (besides them floating by in the nurses arms after birth) in the first 34 hours since I had to be on magnesium too. It was hard to be separated after we had been together for 9 Mo! 

Sounds like youve been through a lot of scary stuff - from the pregnancy and birth- and might need some major TLC and time to process and get back to your old self again. Do you have supportive and fun visitors? Is DW being amazing? How is your MIL? Do you have postpartum doula help? 

More later!! -rain


----------



## TTC74

Glad everyone seems to be doing well. 

Wicky - sorry about what you went through but sounds like youre back on track now and ready to enjoy life with your LO! 

AFM - Im having a wacky month. I had a positive OPK on CD17. My temp shift didnt happen until CD21, though! So, now I have no idea when I Od and I need to catch a bfp early for progesterone supplementation. Any guesses? I had significant ovulation pain on CD18 but had ewcm on CD20. Im so confused! Slow rise maybe? Or just geared up to O earlier than I actually did?


----------



## TTC74

Finally got crosshairs. Woohoo!


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's quite a dip today, TTC!

how's everyone else doing?

I'm doing well over here - just loving every minute with the boys. We had a good Father's Day except DH came down with Malcolm's cold so he wasn't in the greatest mood. And it was hot outside so we're still enclosing ourselves inside until the boys are 6 mos old and can wear SPF. So it's kinda boring just hanging out inside while it's so sunny and beautiful out. But watch out 7/15!! we're going swimming!! :)
My fave new thing that Timothy does is when he gets really excited to see me, like first thing in the morning - I'll pick him up and he'll squeal and screech and grab my face/hair/neck and try to eat my face (I assume his version of kisses). He's so mental, I love it sooooooooo much. Malcolm gets excited too but not to that extent - he kicks his legs and stretches his whole body out so straight and coos as loudly as he can with his little lips together. So priceless.
We had a great visit with my folks. They drank in as much as they possibly could of the boys for the whole week. They are simply in love. It was funny, though - for people who usually go to bed at 11:30 every night, they were in bed around 8:30 when they were here b/c they were so exhausted!! :haha:

I hope everyone is great!


----------



## TTC74

No kidding Wish! And I got this crazy second line on a first signal but its so close to the control, Im sure its an Evap.


----------



## terripeachy

Im loving all the updates everyone. Congrats Wicky!!
Ask you look amazing. Those stripes really bring out the curves. Hee hee. 
Wish-glad you got to spend time with your family. 

AFM-my sis and BIL are here and they are taking my two nephews to Ecuador tomorrow morning for the summer. We went out to eat last night and one nephew is excited and the other is super quiet. I think hes excited on the inside. What an adventure. My sis said they could have Spanish names if they want. Hee hee. We were guessing different names for them. 
Im still working hard and getting many clients. Things are coming around and Im so thankful. Enjoy the summer ladies!


----------



## Wish2BMom

TERRIIIII!!! AHHH! That's amazing that you're building your BoB!! And I love that your nephews get such an adventure this year - how fun! Spanish names, that adds extra fun!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi everyone.

How are you? I'm still in England but planning on heading back to New Zealand in Sept/oct via Singapore.

Seren is 2 and a half years. She's doing well. She is a very determined young lady who doesnt want my help to do anything.

Isla is 5.5 and she is loving school.

So DH has been away for 3 months back in NZ. He got back a month ago.
We have been using the pull out method. I think we bd once when i had ewcm. Then a few days ago i had some spotting (just wiping). So yesterday i got a cheap digi and a clearblu digital. The cheap one said pregnant and the clearblue said not pregnant. A cheap midstream said bfn. 
I have ordered some frers for today.

So after all the babydancing and years of trying for Seren I may have just got pregnant on a pull out. Hubby is happy and I'm actually really excited though super nervous.
Or the cheapie was a false positive which I'm ok with too.


----------



## mikihope

Ask, your bump looks amazing! I'm happy to hear that all is going so wonderfully.

Wish- How great that your folks got to spend quality time with T and M. Its had when thy have to leave, though. I'm happy to hear that you're enjoying time with your little babies so much. Aren't they so precious and hilatious?

Terri- It's great that your hard work is paying off!

Spud, great to hear from you! And what exciting news...Fx for you!

AFM- What a trip it's been so far! Gummy has been out for many day trips or events that have lasted at least 5 or 6 hours. He either chills out and amuses himself, or he sleeps, or eats. We never noticed before, but DH's house in Mauritius is extremely noisy. It's in a residential area, but next to a church and a hindu temple, and loads of buses pass by. And the vehicles are noisy! It's a constant background noise of a developing country. Gummy has learned to sleep in various situations and places. I can just plonk him on a bed in a bright and noisy place, and he self soothes to sleep.

Yesterday's Indian wedding was sooo loud, and we sat next to the speakers. The chanting went on forever, and gummy was sitting happily in his stroller. Today, we went to a zoo thingy and safari and spent 6 hours there. He was happy too. He loves people and they love him! He was picked up and photographed and fussed over, and he laughed and smiled through it all. But it is tiring for him, poor thing. Tomorrow is a rest day for him. 

He's such a good traveler. The time differences haven't fazed him, he adapted almost immediately. He gets goofier by the day and just so happy. But he's starting to be really wriggly and it's now hard to change his diaper. He's now managing to move forward on his belly by plunging face down and inching forward like a worm. I hope he doesn't get to be a handful, my aching back cant take it!


----------



## Spudtastic

Quick update already.... AF just arrived. I do think a CP over a faulty test as i did two of the cheapies at different time with a bfp. I looked up the sensitivity ofthose and they were 20 whereas the others i uses were 50.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hey spud! good to hear from you! i'm sorry about AF showing up - I got really excited there for a sec. Think you'll start to try again now? did you guys want 3 kids? or more? how's England going? i cannot believe Seren is 2.5 now!

miki - sounds like you are having a wonderful trip! Gummy sounds just so stinkin adorable. Our boys are kinda like that too - they, so far, seem VERY easy to take to places as long as we have diapers and a bottle to change into. I brought T with me to a baby shower the other day and he was as good as good can get! Even started to look around and flirty smile with some of the ladies. :haha:
how much longer do you have over there? I think you said you left on 6/6 right?

The boys are doing well - they are both teething like crazy so they are drool buckets. M has a cold or respiratory infection or something. He's going to the Dr today b/c he's had a wet cough for over a week now. I'm sure there is nothing they can do about it and we'll have to bring him into a steamy bathroom or something to help get rid of it. But I just want to make sure it's not turning into pneumonia or something. He's still got a smile on his face constantly and wriggles, rolls and kicks up a storm. We put him in the jumparoo and got it to the right height this weekend and he goes NUTS! Like a little Russian dancer! It's hysterical!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi, ladies!

I finally had time to catch up on all the posts since mid-April. It was so fun to read all the updates and watch the progress with everyone. Having a LO myself, it's especially helpful to read about what everyone's babies/toddlers are doing, as I can begin to get an idea of what is in store for me :haha:

Thank you all for your sweet wishes for M and me. We have been doing well and she is now 9 weeks old. I cannot believe how fast the time has gone since she came home! We had her 2 month checkup last week and she did well with the shots. DW, though, didn't fare as well and ended up having to leave to throw up :blush: She came right back and was fine after that, but I felt so sorry for her. The room was really hot, so I think that had something to do with it, not just the stress of seeing the baby get 3 shots. M still weighs only 6 lbs 10 oz, which is the 3rd percentile for 34 weekers at this age. I guess I got a little peanut! 

Wish - to answer your questions, the postpartum depression is much better, but still lingering a bit. If I am (extremely) sleep deprived, the symptoms are much worse, but most of the time, I feel pretty much like myself again. The biggest change came last week when my PCP stopped my BP meds. They had been making my BP too low and sapping my energy. I am still on maternity leave but go back to work 7/6. I'm not looking forward to leaving the baby at home, but I am not dreading work, so I guess it will be okay. I also like that my first day back will be a Friday, so I can ease in. I am breastfeeding, but M doesn't latch well, so we use a nipple shield, supplement with formula, and I pump. It's a lot... she seems to eat forever and then I have to pump. When I was feeling really bad, I think I might have killed my milk supply, but I'm hoping that I can take a nursing/pumping vacation for a day or two next week to try to get it back up again. We go to MD to introduce M to DW's family Wednesday. I'm looking forward to it, but a bit stressed about traveling with a baby for the first time!

Rain - I am so glad to know someone else who had a similar experience with not seeing their babies in the first day or two. It's especially helpful to know that you and your babies are well-bonded, as that was my main concern at the time. I worry less now that M is home with me, though. We have had my step-mother here since April 25, but she goes home tomorrow. She has been super helpful and supportive, so we will be sad to see her go. My dad came to visit in May and is coming again in July. Other than that, our visitors have been minimal. My mom comes over sometimes, but she only stays a short time and is less-than-helpful. She doesn't have a car so she has to rely on the bus, which is a pain for her. She may come more often or stay longer when my step-mother goes home, but we will see. Thankfully, DW has been really great, despite having to work full time. She takes the early AM feedings so I can sleep in a chunk of time. Last night I was ill (accidentally ate something that I was allergic to) and DW took ALL the night feedings and let me sleep in, too!

Miki - I can't even imagine traveling internationally with a baby, but it sounds like you are doing great with gummy! The wedding sounds like it was quite an event, but I'm glad gummy enjoyed all the attention. I hope your trip continues to be enjoyable (and maybe a little relaxing?)!

Ask - you look amazing! Glad to hear you passed your GCT and are ready to begin NSTs. I enjoyed mine, as it gave me 20 minutes or more of hearing M's heartbeat. It was pretty relaxing, and I liked knowing that we were being closely monitored. It's amazing how fast it goes while seeming to crawl at the same time!

Ahhh, M needs to eat, so I have to go. I'll be offline for the next week or so, but will try to get back to more regular visits and posts after that!


----------



## Wish2BMom

so good to hear from you Wicky and i'm thrilled you're doing better! You DO have quite the little peanut! <3 I'm sure she's adorable and I'm quite positive she's bonded very well with you. 

DH took the boys to the Dr yesterday for M's respiratory cough and T's diaper rash that won't go away. They were weighed - T is coming in at 16.4lbs and M is 14.1! Closing that gap! (they have been about 2.5lbs difference since month 2 or so)
They just told us that M's cough should clear up in a few weeks and gave us an Rx for T's rash. Glad nothing was too serious! M has been rolling on to his belly so much lately and he sleeps that way now. They both only woke up once last night (thank GOD) - I think the sleep was good for Malcolm. 

Other than that - nothing new here! Still trying to get my Arbonne biz off the floor but I think it'll take awhile. I've had some sales and made District Manager qualification in my first month, but it's a little tougher to actually MAKE IT to DM. Fingers crossed I can do this in July! I still want to build my own team of super stars!


----------



## TTC74

Everyone seems to be doing well. Great news! Still BFNs for me. A little ray of light, though. DD came to see me at work today with a little surprise.
 



Attached Files:







FBBA4BF4-031B-4358-B785-43863B8EFBEB.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Wish2BMom

a granddaughter?? lovely! congrats, ttc!


----------



## Vedika

I am Vedika from UK. I have been trying to conceive past 2 months now. I seem difficult at times. :D


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats TTC!!

Wicky-hopefully it'll be a smidge cooler when you get here. The last few days have been almost unbearable. 97 today! Have a great and safe trip.


----------



## mikihope

Spud- Iâm sorry AF arrived, I was quite excited for you. I hope that youâre having a wonderful time in England. Seren sounds adorable!

Wish- Your boys sound really wonderful and hilarious! Theyâre at a really cute age now :cloud9: Gummy also does the flirting thing... a lot! Poor M, I hope his cough clears up soon. What a trooper!

Wicky- Well, my trip was never relaxing as we had to spend loads of time with relatives in both countries. But it was great fun! Aw... M is a little peanut! Iâm relieved to hear that youâre starting to feel like yourself again, and that your PPD is getting better. Glad to hear that DW is being so great, and I hope that her support helps you get over the bf challenges youâre facing. How was your first day back at work? 

We got back 3 days ago from our monster month-long trip to our home countries, and gummy has been kind of fussy. I canât tell if itâs jet lag or teething. Heâs now extremely wriggly and distracted when feeding, and heâs trying hard to crawl. He pops up on all fours and rocks back and forth, then tries to launch himself forward. It doesnât quite work. Right now, he can only worm forward by smashing his head on the floor, butt in air. Heâs a raspberry-blowing champ now, and more vocal than ever. I canât help but feel a bit sad that heâs growing up so fast.

Gummy had to adapt to a lot things on this trip. He had to drink different formula in both countries. I hated the Singapore (tropical) version of Enfamil, it was so ridiculously hard to dissolve. He had to sleep in different cribs and all sorts of different situations. He had to go to many gatherings and was constantly passed around from relative to relative. Everyone said that he was a very happy and mellow baby. He was really well-behaved in general, but he did get super fussy at the 2nd wedding ceremony (a beautiful one at the beach). Heâd only 1 hour of sleep all day. The wedding started at 4pm, and gummy was doing well until it was around 9pm, when he started making a big fuss during dinner. He was a well-behaved baby the rest of the time, so we went out with him a ton during our trip and didnât have to change any plans. The flight back home was hard on me as I basically had him on my lap for the entire 16 hours. Heâs become so wriggly of late, it wasnât easy keeping him there.

Gummy had his toes dipped in the ocean in Mauritius, and he was immersed up to his neck in my folkâs pool in Singapore. He was happily kicking the water. It was sad leaving our home countries, and leaving his grandparents behind. We live so far away from them, it will be ages before they see him again.

One thing that struck me while I was on this trip was that my side of the family was not genetically related to gummy. Nobody knows he was conceived by donor egg except our parents and my sister. I felt like I was a fraud and I was letting them down. Also, I felt awkward when people kept saying that he is the perfect mix of DH and I. We hear this a lot, actually. I think it looks that way because we are of different ethnicities, and gummy looks like a mix of those two. Many people congratulated us on how cute/handsome he is, and I did feel a twinge and thought, "Thatâs not from my genes"ÂÂ. I never think of these things unless people bring it up, but I guess I need to get used to hearing these things. Gummy is the light of my life, and it saddens me that I feel so awkward at these well-meaning comments.


----------



## TTC74

Miki - have you considered getting some counseling to deal with all these feelings you have? I know that you love gummy to pieces but you shouldn&#8217;t have to deal with the challenges of these feelings that you&#8217;re being deceptive. Not revealing private health information is not deceptive! It&#8217;s perfectly ordinary.

AFM - pos OPK today. Thank heavens! The stress pushed my O back pretty late last month. I thought my body was going nuts!


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - I can relate SO MUCH to what you're saying and feeling. I feel fraudulent too and I hate it. I just want to shout it as a confession sometimes. Especially when people are looking at the boys and going 'what do they have of yours? I see DH but...'. Like they're on to me or something! Or even when they say something like 'Malcolm is spitting image of you' - no, he's not. But thank you. :cry:
However, I have allowed myself to sometimes say stuff about characteristics they might have of mine - M likes to sleep on his side, T is very social and both have 'crazy pants' like Mama. Things that wouldn't be genetic, per se, but they'd pick up from me and my character. And then I'll say stuff like 'Mama had chubby cheeks as a baby too!' which isn't a lie - I did. He just didn't get them from me. It makes me so sad and I don't think I'll ever get completely over it but I have them in my life b/c of this glorious, generous person that one day decided to do some stranger a solid.
I don't know if this helps or more points out that I might need to talk to someone too! :flower:

Go TTC! You're so tenacious in your baby-making!


----------



## TTC74

Forget what I said. I like Wishs answer better! :winkwink:

Bonus! She actually has experience with this! :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I liked your answer too, TTC! We shouldn't feel that we have to disclose any medical history to anyone unless necessary. It's just not a typical 'old fashioned' way of making a baby. Not even more common 'new' fashion of JUST ivf! We're in a whole new realm to most of society!


----------



## mikihope

TTC- I liked your answer too! I should remind myself that its not deceptive to withhold private health information! Thanks for your concern, I think Ill talk to someone if it continues or becomes worse. I dont feel bad when those things happen, just awkward, like I cant thank them because its not true. So many people have told us in a heartfelt manner, Hes such a perfect mix of the two of you. I'm very honest, so I can't even bring myself to thank them, but instead I just smile and say nothing. I feel like Im letting them down, and hiding something! DH and I decided early on that we would let people know if they asked, or if it came up, so maybe it will be easier as time goes on.

Wish- Im sorry you have all those feelings too. I do feel weird when people make comments about who he looks like. Strangely, people keep seeing my features in gummy. The only person who keeps saying loudly that he looks exactly like DH is my mom :wacko: I like how youre talking about M and T's characteristics which they could have picked up from you. Thats a great idea, I should do that! 

I think that going back to both home countries was a big exercise in dealing with these things, as hordes of relatives were meeting gummy for the first time. Maybe things will be easier from now on. I forgot, I did tell my cousin and her mom as they mentioned my (advanced) age. And I told the daycare lady early on. They all reacted very well, and I was glad I told them.

We're all slowly getting over fatigue from the trip and massive jet lag, and things are starting to return to normal. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man, I get jetlag just going to Vegas! I can't imagine being halfway around the world!! :haha:


----------



## mikihope

Hehe, imagine 15 hours time difference! Plus poor gummy was suddenly covered with rashes yesterday, so we took him to the doc today. Turns out he had been battling some viral illness, plus his bottom 2 teeth just appeared yesterday. He'd been so exhausted and hot to the touch, but I thought it was jet lag and the summers heat. 

Poor gummy, he's usually so cheerful and greedy that it wasn't obvious he wasn't well. He was still generally cheerful and drinking lots of milk. Now that he's better, I see the difference. He's so ridiculously silly and happy again! Imagine having jet lag, teething, and a virus at the same time... I feel so bad that I didn't realize he was ill :cry:


----------



## TTC74

Glad gummy is back up to snuff Miki!


----------



## Wish2BMom

poor gummy, that sounds miserable!! 
yeah, i've been to India and STRUGGLED with the jetlag there. Took me a few days to catch up. 
I'm glad he's on the mend now!!


----------



## TTC74

Bella was up screaming half the night. We had no idea why until 11:30 this morning when the school called saying she couldnt stop pooping and there is a stomach bug ripping through her school.


----------



## Wicky78

Ugh... jet lag is rough! We lived in Germany when I was born and my mom said she would try to stay on one country's time even when in the other, just to keep things the same. It never worked for her, though! The sunlight caught up with her :haha: I don't know if she had any tricks for jet lag with a baby. I should ask. Obviously, I don't remember!!!

Things have been good with M the last couple of weeks. I, on the other hand, have been having a rough time. I feel exhausted all the time, even when nothing's happening and I'm getting rest. I think it's the PPD rearing its ugly head again *sigh* I also started back to work on July 6. It was great starting on a Friday because I got to ease back into things and have a weekend right away. Last week, I caught some kind of bug - maybe from being back at work in a hospital - and ended up staying home Thurs & Fri. I feel better but guilty for taking more time off right after coming back from leave. M and I slept all day Saturday (7 hours straight), so I think that she might have also been struggling with a bug.

M turns 3 months this Thursday. I can't believe it has gone so fast! She weighs 7 lbs, 9 oz as of last Thursday. She's still on the 3rd percentile line for weight and jumping around all over the place for height/length. To us, she looks like she's getting big, but she's still just tiny for her age!

Breastfeeding has improved. She can latch on and seems to actually be swallowing milk for 15-20 minutes per side, as long as I use the nipple shield. She still sounds like a rabid dog when she is trying to latch on, though. I told DW I'd be mortified to feed her in public because she sounds so ridiculous :haha: I'm still only producing about 2 oz a day pumping (combined!), but a friend of mine told me she couldn't pump much but her kids nursed just fine, so I'm hoping that M is getting a decent amount. I have to supplement with formula, anyway, but it would be nice to know all this effort has some kind of result. I knew BF could be a challenge and not always a happy experience, but I had no idea how much effort it would take and how often I would question my decision. The recent progress helps me stick with it, as I enjoy the bonding time. It really is different from bottle feeding. But sometimes it is traumatizing when my baby is throwing a fit (turning red/purple, screaming and coughing, arching her back, pushing away from me) because the milk isn't coming fast enough or she isn't latching on right. 

Miki - I feel for you and not realizing gummy was sick. It's so hard to tell with little ones, especially if you think you know why the baby isn't being him/herself. I keep wondering if M has a fever or if she's just hot because it's HOT outside. Will I even know?

Also, on the subject of genetic relationships versus appearance, I thought I'd share my experience as a stepchild. I was always close to my stepmother and she and I looked somewhat alike, despite having no genetic connection. People told her all the time that I looked just like her and they knew I was her daughter because of how much we looked alike. She just laughed and thanked them... it was like our little inside joke. It made us happy that we had a connection of some kind that people could see, even if imagined (not genetically based). I hope you can come to enjoy this inside joke with your gummy in time. Also, it sounds to me like you and DH did a great job of picking your donor, as gummy has traits similar to yours. DW and I tried to find a donor with traits similar to her and we think we succeeded - M looks a bit like DW's baby pictures right now. So we take it as a credit to ourselves that we did a good job of picking a donor. I don't know if that will help you, but I thought it was worth sharing.

Wish - I can't believe the boys are 6 months already! Where does the time go? 

Terri - we ended up staying indoors practically the whole time we were in MD. What was the deal with the heat leading up to July 4?! So miserably hot! I hope you got to stay indoors with AC, too...

Spud!!! It's so good to hear from you. I was sorry to hear AF came, as it would have been exciting to have another BFP. Glad to hear the girls are doing well, though I cannot get over how old they are. I think my inner clock of time passing has gotten all messed up during pregnancy and postpartum LOL! It's too bad Miki won't still be in Singapore to cross paths with you on your return trip home. I hope you get to enjoy your remaining time at home before going back to NZ.

TTC - so excited for your daughter and soon-to-arrive granddaughter! Does this mean you'll be able to hand down some of your daughter's things to your granddaughter?


----------



## Wicky78

On my May birth group thread, one of the moms shared that she and her OH call their baby's spit up/vomiting a "cheese fountain." I read that yesterday and thought it was funny/gross. :sick: Well, last night we had a cheese fountain of our own and OH MY GOSH was it gross! I now completely and totally understand this phrase in a way that I kind of wish I didn't :rofl: Let's just say the baby and I both had a bath and the sleeper liner and all of her clothes and blankets got thrown in the wash ASAP!


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - ewwww poor Bella!! "couldn't stop pooping" :rofl:

oh dear, wicky! That sounds horrible!! I haven't had a cheese fountain yet, thank goodness!!

That's so wonderful that little M (loving the pic on your avatar, by the way) has gained almost 4 lbs in 3 months! Malcolm is on the small end too so I can relate. He's just a peanut and it's just perpetuated by his brother looking so huge next to him! They go for their 6 month appt next week, I'm so curious to see where they are on the scale.
I'm sorry your PPD is coming back but it sounds like you recognize it and are handling it well. This whole thing is all about adjustments I think - having baby, no sleep anymore, going back to work, babies at daycare, schedule change after change after change, nipple changes, growth spurts, developmental changes! It doesn't end! Not that i want it to but I think my realizing that this is the way of life now has helped me out.

afm - we are all doing great! M woke up a few days in a row with puffiness around his eyes but it was gone this morning. It went away into the day but he'd wake up that way and of course Dr Google said this could be the first sign of kidney failure. But he's peeing fine and everything else is fine. B/c he just got over an ear infection, the nurse thought it could be a sinus infection. But he woke up fine today so I just cancelled. Oh the things that can go wrong!!
T has taken to screaming at the very top of his lungs and it's so funny. LOUD but funny - you can tell he's just trying out all octaves of his voice. 
that's really it! We have 6 month pictures this weekend, I can't wait to see them!!


----------



## TTC74

Yes Wicky! Ive already given her a ton of clothes and made a list of other things shes welcome to if she wants. 

I got another call to pick up Bella today. Child was fine yesterday. She goes to school and starts pooping like crazy again! What is up with that place?! :haha:

AFM - 9 DPO bfn today. No big deal. I usually dont get BFPs until 11-12 DPO. Frankly, though, Im not expecting another at 43. It would be shocking.


----------



## Wicky78

TTC - that's so weird about Bella's pooping at daycare! I hope she didn't catch the bug a second time :dohh: On a more pleasant note, how fun is it that Bella will get to be a playmate for her little niece, with them being just 1 1/2 yrs apart or so in age?! :baby: My family is a bit "interesting" and we have situations like nieces being older than their aunts or the same age as each other and it's kind of fun (though confuses/freaks out some people!).


----------



## TTC74

Wicky78 said:


> TTC - that's so weird about Bella's pooping at daycare! I hope she didn't catch the bug a second time :dohh: On a more pleasant note, how fun is it that Bella will get to be a playmate for her little niece, with them being just 1 1/2 yrs apart or so in age?! :baby: My family is a bit "interesting" and we have situations like nieces being older than their aunts or the same age as each other and it's kind of fun (though confuses/freaks out some people!).

They will be 22months apart. I was telling DD that there is a cabbage patch hospital that would be a day trip from her house. Were definitely taking the girls together when theyre a little older!


----------



## mikihope

TTC- Thanks, gummy is doing great now, but he "lost"ÂÂ his voice a few days ago! He seemed fine, but he had a really hoarse and almost non-existent voice. Poor Bella, is she doing better now? I forgot to congratulate you on your granddaughter! How cool that your daughter and granddaughter can be playmates.

Wicky- What a precious photo of M! Sheâs smiling in that pic :cloud9: Iâm so glad that bf is working better for you! I hope that youâre feeling more energetic and youâre not experiencing PPD. If it helps, I was ridiculously exhausted while trying to make bf work, and I felt depressed and crazy from the lack of sleep. Once I got more sleep (not a lot, but it did miracles), I was a different person. 
Yeah, itâs crazy how sometimes we canât even tell theyâre sick. I thought we were supposed to have a motherâs intuition! Thank you so much for telling me your story, I was so touched by it. I hope that I get to enjoy that inside joke with gummy -- that would be so sweet. 

Wish- Yup, itâs hard to get used to the time difference between here and Asia! Poor M, I hope his eyes are ok now. Funny, gummy also took to joyful shrieking at some point, and it was just before our trip. I was dreading being on the plane with him shrieking that loudly. 

Gummy is constantly getting up on all fours, but he can only move his legs and one arm. So he either barely inches forward, or topples over. This makes for a very frustrated baby! He loves our two cats, he squeals and tries to crawl towards them. But he is rough with their ears, and tends to pull them. Thank goodness they are very tolerant cats!

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## TTC74

Bella is doing much better. Thanks all. She even made it through school Friday!


----------



## mikihope

Glad Bella is doing much better, TTC!


----------



## TTC74

Im going a little nutty today. AF was due yesterday. I had a spot of dark blood and assumed AF would be there in hours. Except theres been no sign of her. So, I am testing like crazy and developing line eye!


----------



## TTC74

AF finally got me.


----------



## Rainshiny

Awwww... sorry TTC :( that sucks.


----------



## Wish2BMom

So sorry TTC - still not sure how you're driving yourself nuts every month! :haha:


I'm in such a different boat now, it feels so weird. I have AF right now and I barely remember she's here now. It's SO FREEING to not track it every single month and go through the ups and downs. I feel like I'm forgetting to do/feel something b/c I did for so long.

rainy! how are you, hon? how are those twins? how's your summer going?

So I got a new job! I am going back to the big company I was laid off from back in 2012. I cannot wait - industry I'm FAR more comfortable with, more modern ways of thinking/culture, closer to my boys' daycare, closer to home (not that this was far), better compensation package. There is nothing about this change that is wrong or questionable. My last day here is today. I don't know if the firewalls at the new/old place will allow me on here so I might be finally saying goodbye to BnB. It's served me very well and I know I'll pop on from time to time just to check in. 

I wish you all nothing but good things in your lives. My sincerest THANK YOU to EVERYONE who helped support me through my LTTTC, pregnancy, birth, post-birth. I love you all and you'll always have a very special place in my heart and memories. <3 <3


----------



## mikihope

Wow, I'm so happy for you, Wish! All things good are happening in your life, and I hope they continue for you :hugs: I know I'll miss your continual presence here, it always brings sunshine to my day. Definitely pop in from time to time and let us know how you and your lovely boys are doing!

TTC- Sorry AF showed. There's always next month!

Gummy is up to 6 crawling steps forward now... I think he'll be crawling around for real before the end of the week! Oh, and we've started looking to buy a house and settle down here in the Bay Area. I would love for gummy to grow up and go to school in Berkeley, as it has a very diverse student body from all walks of life. But the prices of homes are insane! I comfort myself with the fact that the prices in Singapore are far more crazy, and I could never dream of affording even a fixer house there.

How is everyone else? The weekend is almost here!


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations Wish!!


----------



## Wicky78

Wish, that sounds amazing. We'll miss you if you aren't able to post much, but yay for getting a great job!


----------



## Wicky78

Miki - Gummy sounds so adorable! Is he crawling yet?! :haha: The house hunt sounds exciting and maybe a bit stressful. I hope it goes well and you find something you love. It sounds like you have a plan for where you'd like to be.

We are realizing that our schools are really terrible where we live and I'm not sure what we want to do about it yet. People are not helping when they remind us how awful the schools are. They are almost 90% minority, low SES population and get crappy funding. But I can't tell if the school M would go to is really that bad or just has a bad reputation. Now is when already owning a house is a pain - it's just not that easy to move (but I don't really want to, anyway). Funny how our babies change everything, big or small, as soon as they become part of our lives!

M has been having trouble with thrush, reflux, and constipation. When we get one dealt with, it causes something else to become worse. I feel like we're terrible mommies because we can't keep up with the 4x day medication for thrush AND 2x day medication for reflux and special formula for constipation :dohh:. Anyone have any tips? Other than that, we're doing well.


----------



## TTC74

I can relate wicky. We had an outbreak of thrush plus yeast infection. It was hard to keep up with the medication and Im sure I missed a couple doses. The thrush cleared up. The yeast infection did not. When we took her back, she had an ear infection. So, then I had to struggle with trying to keep on top of the yeast infection ointment treatments and the antibiotics. Im not at all sure how great of a job we did! Shes got a follow up. So, I guess well see. Argh!


----------



## Wicky78

Oh my, TTC, that sounds rough! Is it wrong that I'm glad that I'm not the only one to struggle with baby medicine regimens? Before having a baby, I had no idea what a challenge it was to get medications to the baby. It's not like with pets where they're hard to dose, it's just the frequency on top of everything else you have to pay attention to with a little one!


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies! Just checking in! Need to take some time and catch up on everyone!

37+1 today - we will meet our daughter this month! I&#8217;m so excited!!! The last couple of weeks were a little rough as I developed plantar fasciitis in my left foot but it is finally starting to ease up. Feeling baby&#8217;s head down low (hello lightning crotch!) and my cervix is starting to soften. One more growth scan on Friday - baby girl measured in the 41st percentile at 33 weeks...curious to see if that&#8217;s changed!

We are feeling ready! Hospital bags are packed, nursery is ready...not much left to do but wait! :) Excited to join you all in the mommy club!
 



Attached Files:







5BE03FFC-B67F-483D-82A1-223F1A432A49.jpg
File size: 54.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Wicky78

So glad to hear from you Ask! That's great news that things are going well and you're pretty ready for baby girl to join you in the "real world" soon. The nursery is lovely! I can't believe it's already August and your baby's almost here! Yay!!!:happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## mikihope

Wicky- Oh yes, gummy started crawling Saturday morning, and he also suddenly started getting into a sitting position on his own. So he spent all his naps on the weekend moving around the crib and sitting up, moving, sitting, on and on Sigh. Hes like a little doggie now. He squeals or guffaws with laughter when he sees one of the cats, and he chases after them. He once crawled up to me with a pair of his pants in his mouth.
Yeah, thats the reason were moving, for the schools. We love living in Oakland, but I don't want to have to send gummy to an exclusive school to get a proper education. I'd prefer a well-rounded school with kids from all walks of life, plus with decent funding/teachers (i.e. Berkeley). The cost of housing is so crazy there that Im sure well be priced out very soon, so its time to take the plunge. Its stressful! I hope the school that M will go to just has a bad reputation, so you wont have to move. Poor you and M, I hope that you manage to untangle that web of ailments. Im sure its typical that parents cant keep track of the meds. My cousins actually left their child at church once (they just drove home without him), which I think is worse than being muddled by meds :haha:

TTC- Wow, poor Bella! I hope she gets well really soon, you must be really stressed out with all that shes going through these days.

Ask- That is such a lovely nursery! Youre one prepared mommy to be! Its so exciting that youre almost due.

I wonder how Vonn and MsR are doing with their little ones. I hope to hear some updates from them soon!

AFM- We took gummy out for a jog along the marina. The bike trailer we bought doubles as a jogger. It was great fun, and I cant wait to start cycling with him in it! We went for a few open houses with him in the ergo carrier, and the agents fawned over him. If only he could get us a discount on a home! We now go out a fair bit with gummy, including going to restaurants, as hes happy to chill out most of the time. If not, we just feed him and hes fine again.


----------



## TTC74

Ask - Im so excited for you! 

Miki - crawling is such a fun time! Gummy sounds like a ball of joy! 

Wicky - its not wrong at all. When I read your post, I definitely thought - thank god! Im not a terrible mother! 

AFM - were done moving and are now attempting to settle in. Bella is doing great and seems to be a healthy little bug (finally), but now our dog is sick. Its always something!


----------



## Wicky78

Miki - hooray for crawling! How are you and DH keeping up? I am anxious about the crawling phase because our house seems like a minefield for little ones to find dangerous/not-kid-friendly things. That's so cute that you've been able to take gummy to your open houses. I wish he could get you a discount, too! The school thing is still an issue for us, but I'm hoping that our elementary school will become a magnet school before M starts kindergarten. If not, we will likely apply to the magnet schools and possibly a charter school and see what happens. I just want her to be safe and happy. The rest will sort itself out. I'm sure you will find the right home in the right location for you and your family, but it's good to look early so you're not rushing to close before the kindergarten cut-off!

TTC - whew! I will happily commiserate with you on the challenges of baby medication :haha: Sorry to hear about your dog. I hope that's resolved since you posted. Glad Bella's feeling better!

Ask, I hope all is still going well with you. Not much longer! I can't wait for you to meet your little girl :cloud9:

Wish, if you're lurking, just know I think about you and your boys often and hope that you're all doing well during your transition to that fantastic new job!

AFM - I finally broke down and scheduled with a lactation consultant and our appointment was this morning. M is having so much trouble feeding, even with the bottle, and I suspected it was related to her tongue-tie. The LC confirmed that the tongue-tie is very tight and has restricted M's range of movement to the point that she can't latch and can't maintain suction while making the jaw movements necessary to suck. So we now have a long list of things to do, including scheduling with a dental surgeon to have the tie released, getting in with an occupational therapist to help with all the tight muscles the girl has from working so hard to eat, and doing all kinds of exercises and massage at home. And that's just for the tongue-tie and isn't even the beginning of getting my milk supply up or improving breastfeeding (yet), as those things are kind of backseat to getting the tongue-tie taken care of. I am so not looking forward to the surgery, but at least it's outpatient and fairly simple. 

M is up to 8 lbs, 12 oz as of this morning. Wheeee!!! she's almost to 9 lbs! I'm so glad she's growing and filling out. She doesn't look like a twig-baby anymore and despite being petite for her age, she looks "normal" with her chubby cheeks and dimpled knees. Now if we can just get the constipation, reflux, and thrush all under control, she'd be fantastic! So many things to keep on top of. I totally see how my mom came up with her mantra of "if you've got kids, you've got paperwork" because there's always something!

Oh, I almost forgot, but my PPD is resolving and I should be able to come off of some of the medication in the next month or so. I am so grateful we paid attention and caught it early, as I can see, looking back, that I was just slogging through several weeks and now I feel more connected and interested, even though I'm still tired and learning the ropes of being a mom.


----------



## mikihope

TTC- You moved? Hope youre settling in ok, and having a good weekend. Glad Bella is well now, but your poor dog! Thanks, gummy really is a ball of joy thats a cute description! I like the crawling too, it is such a hoot to see the babies at daycare all interacting like little doggies. And they carry toys in their mouths too. 

Wicky- Im so glad that your PPD is resolving. Its great that you knew what to look for, and got it treated early! And its good that the LC managed to find Ms tongue-tie. Hopefully the surgery will help her, even though it must break your heart to think of her going through that. Im sorry that youre having to go through so much to try to get BF to work. It is really such a minefield, Ive found. It's so strange that something that is supposed to happen naturally is so difficult to do.
Hooray for Ms weight gain! You have done so much to ensure that she is happy and healthy!

Gummy is now pulling himself up to a kneeling position! He and the other 2 babies at daycare babble at each other and take toys from each other. Its so cute :cloud9:

As for our home search, it has been so depressing looking at the meager offerings in our price range. Homes sell for huge amounts over asking, with multiple offers, and they arent even desirable. The only houses in our range are ugly fixers, or they are ridiculously tiny. And Ive true fixers needing over $200k of work have multiple cash offers for over a million dollars. Sigh. But there is a little hope we saw a decent house that didnt need a huge amount of work done and we just made an offer. The neighbourhood is not the greatest, but thats all we can hope for in this crazy market. There is some work to be done on the house, but it looks more like fun projects rather than OMG, this house is ugly falling down and we have to knock everything down and start over. And it has a nice big backyard for gummy!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls! No firewall blocking me (though I really should just behave at work anyway) so I'll be able to pop back on every now and then. So glad to hear everyone is doing so well! 

Miki - I don't envy you trying to find a house in that area! I have a few friends that I actually met through BnB that live in your area and down in San Diego area and we talk about how horribly expensive it is. I can't imagine. And I live in a pricey part of NH! Gummy sounds like he's doing amazingly well - so adorable. I feel like the babies look like Mowgli from the Jungle Book when they first start crawling. There is a little boy at the boys' daycare that's bear crawling and it's adorable. We love taking our boys out with us wherever we go too - they are so chill and everyone loves them and comments on how good of boys they are. :) I'm a proud Mama!

TTC - glad you're feeling more settled now and B is healthy again! But poor pupper!

Wicky - SO happy to read that your PPD is healed! What a relief, I'm sure. And just remember - you're doing the absolute BEST you can with the dosages and everything. That's awesome that M is gaining some weight and cheeks! :)

ask - your nursery is gorgeous! Not long now, hang in there! I hope you're feeling well! I just had 2 friends have babies over 10lbs! I hope that doesn't happen to you :)

Ahhhh the baby illnesses!! We've had over a month of them now - started out with M getting an ear infection (I think I wrote about that one) the first week of July. Then he caught viral conjunctivitis the 3rd week of July before we went camping, which turned into a chest cold and double ear infection. Then he promptly shared all of that with his brother (except the ear infection). T now has a horrible cough still and albuteral (inhaler) isn't really working. Oh, and we found out that M is allergic to the -cillin family (amoxicillin, penicillin) so he was COVERED head to toe with red blotches and swelled a little bit. Poor bugger can't catch a break. And he was coughing and sneezing again in the middle of the night last night - I think he had 3 days reprieve from the end of the last cold and about 2 days off from the allergic reaction. Holy moly!!
Since he had 2 ear infections in the span of a month, he has a follow up this Wed to see if he needs tubes in his ears. 

The boys are so aware of each other and everything now, it's SO FUN!! I absolutely love this age - Malcolm gives me the biggest response when I walk into a room and gazes lovingly at me from across the room. He's such a little charmer. Every time we have a friend over, he falls asleep on someone too and they think they now have the biggest bond with him. :blush: ummm....he's kind of a little player and does that with everyone! :haha: 
Timothy is SUCH a clown, it's awesome. We are constantly laughing at both of them. His biggest thing is just blowing raspberries constantly, even when I put him back down in his crib at 2am. Every. Single. Breath. BBBBTTHHHHHPPPPPPP! Hysterical :rofl:
I think that's really it - no crawling yet, but getting closer. Oh, we are on solids now, a couple of times a day. Oat cereal and a slew of veggies and fruits and even some turkey/broth. T likes it all, M took a bit to get used to opening his mouth for the spoon and still avoids it for a few seconds and then gives in. Then makes the funniest face. We are still up multiple times a night, mostly b/c of T, so trying to get more food into him during the day so he sleeps longer at night. I think I'm learning how to give a bottle and have a surfaced sleep at the same time! #survivalskills

Terri - I see you lurking love! hope all is well!


----------



## mikihope

Fabulous update, Wish! How great that is, having two babies at this super cute and fun age! You'd have to grow some extra arms and legs once they start crawling, though :haha:

Wow, what a crazy time you and your boys have been having with their illnesses. And poor M in particular, with all those ear infections and the allergy to cillins. I hope they both recover soon and give their mommy a break!

Yeah, the house prices here are crazy high. I felt defeated before I even started, when the agent told me that 800k gets a single family home fixer upper in Berkeley. But then I remind myself that 1 million doesn't even get you a condo in Singapore.

So... the sellers actually refused to counter our offer as they felt we were too low. We have a good agent who I trust to not let us give a ridiculously low offer, it was close enough to what the house should be worth. It really pisses me off that they wouldn't even want to counter. Their house has been languishing on the market with not much interest for over 2 months, which is highly unusual in an area where basically all homes sell within the first 2 weeks with multiple offers. It's in a sketchy neighborhood too. Urgh, we have already compromised so much and given up on so many "must haves", and yet we can't find a house to buy. Anyway, our agent told their agent that we were ready to buy, and to ask the sellers to give us the amount that they want to sell it for. As our offer will expire today, we'll have to put in a new offer.


----------



## TTC74

Glad everyone seems to be doing fairly well. 

Miki - I know house hunting can be a bear, but I'm actually looking forward to it. We aren't in a position to buy right now. We're hoping be in a better position in two years. We REALLY want a house of our own by the time Bella starts primary school. 

Ask - just waiting for your baby update! 

AFM - Bella has become a handful! She's a good girl, but she's so interested in getting into everything! Then, when you attempt to redirect her, she has a temper tantrum because she's both incapable of controlling her emotions and incapable of using her words. We love her to pieces but it's exhausting!


----------



## MamaDragon

Hello, ladies! I am new-ish here. DH and I have been TTC #3 since May. We may have had an early miscarriage in May but there was no blood work so we are not sure (symptoms proceeding the late period were way out of the normal for my PMS). However, things seemed to get completely back on track for us a cycle after this. Now I am 6 days late off my normal cycle and 2 days late off that hiccup in May. I have received 2 BFNs (which is a big bummer). I do have a doctor's appointment for next Wednesday. And I have talked with my midwife, who has worked with me since before my 2nd was born, she told me to test every 2 days starting today until I get a period or go to the doctor. She knows that I am very regular and that if I get BFNs and there is no baby that something else is wrong.

Yes, I am hoping I am pregnant, but with 2 negative tests there is not much hope left. Has anyone else had something like this happen? What caused it (if you are willing to share)? TIA!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - 39+4 and anxiously waiting for this little girly to make her debut! Next appt is Monday and if she hasn&#8217;t shown up by then my doctor will schedule an induction sometime this coming week...meaning we will most likely have a baby by next weekend! I was not dilated at all this past Wednesday but i know that can change quickly. Cross your fingers for me that she comes on her own very soon and if not that I have an easy induction and delivery!

Wish - I love all of the baby stories! Such a fun and adorable age! 

Wicky - Glad to hear you are feeling better and things are on the up and up!

Miki - that is very frustrating that the sellers wouldn&#8217;t even counter...probably why they aren&#8217;t selling as quickly as the other houses in the area. Too bad! I hope you find what you are looking for.

TTC - Bella sounds like she is giving you a run for your money! Good thing she&#8217;s so cute, right? ;)

Welcome Mamadragon! I had several chemical pregnancies...I&#8217;d get earlyish (9-10dpo) bfps that would fade over a few days and then AF would show. So frustrating and upsetting. I hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## mikihope

TTC- So true, house hunting can be so tough. Its good that you can wait; I hope that you get that home you want for Bella to grow up in! We unfortunately had to jump in immediately because the market here will only continue to go up like crazy, and the inventory is dismal. They just dont have enough houses for the people who want to live here.
Poor Bella, it must be so tough to not be able to communicate her frustration! Im not looking forward to gummy reaching that age, it already is starting to get harder these days when he gets so whiney due to his frustrations. 

Welcome, MamaDragon! I dont have an answer for you, but I hope your doctors appointment goes ok.

Yay, happy to hear from you, Ask! Its such an exciting time for you! Im crossing my fingers for you that you will have an easy induction and delivery. Yeah, we were so frustrated, considering their home has been on the market so long with almost no interest. But there is a happy ending

We bought a house!! In an area of Berkeley that we like, just a couple of blocks from daycare. The sellers of that house in the sketchy neighborhood really played games with us, refusing to counter and then saying they would take x amount and they would sign And then when we put in our offer for x, they didnt sign, and (when pressed) they said they needed until Saturday (it was Tuesday then) to sign. The bogus reason was that they wanted to make modifications to the house :wacko: I decided to grieve the loss right away, then immediately move on, plus I changed my outlook. I realized that I was willing to pay quite a bit for a house that had a lot of flaws, so why not raise my budget a tad?

So this house came on the market on Thursday morning and we viewed it at noon. By the next day, we had put in an offer. In Berkeley, they usually set an offer date after the open house, but we wanted to put in a pre-emptive offer that was hard for the seller to refuse. Offers here all have to come with a letter to the seller, so I wrote a heartfelt one. Turns out that the seller was touched by my letter and, along with the amount we offered, it got us the house before the open house on Saturday! This house has an amazing landscaped garden with a beautiful stone paved patio. Gummy can ride his tricycle there when he gets old enough. I love gardening, and had to put that hobby on hold while I lived in apartments for 17 years! The house has a lot of Berkeley charm, and there is a refurbished antique stove in the kitchen. We didnt want cookie cutter, and this house is definitely charming and special. Its small, but the unfinished above-ground basement is as large as the floor above. We plan to finish it over time, gaining us almost twice the square footage. And we love the neighborhood! We got so much more for just a bit more money than the house we lost :wohoo:


----------



## TTC74

Yay Miki! 

Welcome mamadragon. Update us after your appointment please!


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats on the house, Miki! It sounds wonderful! And with room to expand - that&#8217;s great! I love Berkeley...one of my best friends lived there for several years and it was such a cool place to visit. I love gardening too but never put much time into it when I was renting...the house that DH and I bought about a year and a half ago is really the first time I&#8217;ve really gotten to invest in it. I planted sunflowers for the first time this year (well actually I planted them last year too but failed as they all got dug up and eaten) and they&#8217;ve recently started blooming. I say they are for our baby girl. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Ask,
I know I've been a stranger but your nursery is gorgeous and I'm so happy for you. I was sticking around until you had your baby girl so good luck this week. I'm sure you'll be ready in a blink of an eye. 

Congrats Miki on the new house and you too TTC. 

Wish, congrats on the new gig. How is your new sales role coming along? I had a brain day on the company name. Hee hee. 

Funyun may have Lupus for dogs. All his nails broke and separated from the quick. He's been wearing a cone for over a month but he has grown attached to it and is in much better spirits after going to the vet. He is still on pain meds but he's a good boy and such a trooper. We get the results in a week or so and I'm hoping it's only fungus but I really doubt it. I'm working hard as usual but trying to squeeze some fun in here and there. Love you all.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh no, Terri - what does that mean for Fun if it is Lupus? Can he live with it? Attached to his cone, that's adorably sad. Poor guy - please keep us posted. How's the rest of life? How's your SIL and the kids?
The new job is great - I mean, the job is fine but being back here is awesome. I can work from home 4 days a week (only required to be in on Wed) but I think I'll come in T, W, Th b/c I signed back up at the gym here. I already understand about 90% of what everyone is talking about so there's very little ramp up time for me, except on the tools we use for certain things. That'll come, I'm not worried about it.
The Arbonne sales gig is going really well - I'm starting to have fun with it. I sponsored my first consultant under me - one of my lifelong friends who gave it a 'why not?' one day. I have another friend who wants to join as well who is just waiting to finish up nursing school before she takes anything else on. I really do hope to grow my biz. I really enjoy educating people on the products and helping people live a healthier, cleaner life through what they put into AND onto their bodies!! Seriously, what could be bad about that?? And maybe someday this will take off to the point where I can quit my full time job and do that for 20 hrs a week instead! :thumbup:

miki - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance: I'm so happy that you had a change of heart that lead you to what you wanted! Gummy will be so happy there. Gosh, I'm really so, so happy for you guys. 
How are things going with your mom? Any plans for them to come visit again?

ttc - oy, I don't look forward to trying to wrangle 2 boys that can't communicate!! 

ask - good luck this week!!! I hope you are already holding baby girl in your arms but if not, best wishes for a safe and quick delivery! Cannot wait to see pics of the little angel!

mamadragon - welcome! I haven't gone through that experience but I hope the best for you and that nothing is really 'wrong'. Please keep us posted!

wicky - hi! :wave:

afm - my own updates above but the boys are doing awesome! They both have 2 teeth now - all of them sprouted within a week of each other! But teething has been a little rough on Timothy. You wouldn't even know that Malcolm was going through it either. He's a champ! M also sat up on his own from his belly the other night - he was so proud of himself. I was clapping and cheering and he was just beaming. :) He also started babbling like crazy but it's all 'dadadadada' :grr: I know that's just easier to say than 'mama' so we'll get there! I think that's really it! They are both fairly healthy for now - T still sounds a little congested and has to have his inhaler every now and then. FX it stays this way for a bit. 
We are going to Old Orchard Beach this weekend for a family reunion of sorts with DH's extended family. Should be fun! Most of them haven't met the boys so it'll be great to show them off and have them meet their great aunts and uncles.


----------



## mikihope

Ask- Thanks, we love Berkeley too! How sweet, sunflowers for your baby girl :cloud9: I can't wait for you to meet her!

Terri- Thanks, and great to hear from you! Poor Funyun, that sounds so painful. I'm crossing my fingers that it's just fungus or somesuch.

Wish- I just knew you'd do famously with your Arbonne sales gig! And I'm so happy that you're doing so well in your "new" job. How nice that you could conceivably work from home, that would be a great help with juggling work and your boys. Aw, they have two teeth now. I presume they're the bottom ones? Gummy looked so adorable with his two teeth. He now has 4! 
Thanks, we're so happy we got this house. It really is a house for gummy to grow up in. Things are fine with my mom, thanks for asking. As long as she's far away, it's all good. She just told me that they can't make it this Christmas, but they should be here sometime next year. Helps that my dad used to be a commercial pilot, so they can travel quite easily.

AFM- After all that great news about the house, I was hit by some awful news. One of the 3 babies at daycare is leaving. This is because the daycare lady closes the daycare too often, and with no notice. We literally get a text in the morning just before we step out the door. Since April, daycare has been closed 10 times. DH and I managed to convince our bosses to let us work half the day when it happens, and we tag team. But it is awful. That is why the other baby is now going to another daycare. We love this daycare and the two carers are so loving and attentive towards the babies. The setting is wonderful and gummy is blossoming there.

But every time we get the text in the morning it ruins our day, and I have started to worry about my job performance. We are also worried that she may suddenly close the daycare, since there are now only 2 babies left. We are having to think about moving gummy if it continues down this road, and it makes me so sad. It was so perfect before with the 3 babies and 2 great carers, and I would feel good at work when I thought of gummy at daycare. Now I feel utterly depressed when I think of him over there, because I don't know what the future holds. I found out yesterday that the baby was leaving, and I felt tearful all of yesterday. Poor gummy :cry:

DH and I plan to talk to the daycare lady about this, but it's so tough. How to broach the subject when she's the one taking such good care of our baby? I had dreams before of gummy staying there until he was 2 (the age limit there), and possible gummy #2 also going to this daycare. Now we might have to find another daycare if things don't go well.


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw miki, that stinks - I would definitely talk to her about her future plans for the daycare and then, being that you are 50% of her clientele right now, you have plenty of leg to stand on to ask that she give you proper notice before closing for the day. It doesn't have to be a difficult conversation - perhaps she doesn't realize the impact her last minute cancellations are having. And you can wrap it with love - 'We LOVE having Gummy here and hope to have our future child here too - the ONLY challenge we have is when you ...' She'd have to be a beast to not be open to that conversation!! 

Ask - I hope you have baby girl in your arms right now!!! <3

There's an article here on BnB on the first page - I shouldn't have read it. 'I Wish I Didn't Love the Baby Stage So Much' or something like that. I've already started mourning the boys leaving the baby stage and becoming toddlers!! I've really loved it more than I ever knew (seriously - having kids opened new corners of my heart I didn't know were there) and will miss it terribly. Though we still have the sleepless nights and it's hard for them to communicate, etc, it's still so, so precious and short.

Our newest thing recently (b/c there seems to be something new every day now...:cry:) is that the boys get jealous when one is picked up and the other is not. Arms go up and they start to cry! It's heartbreaking! Things that don't happen with one child! :haha: This morning I was on the floor with them and they were both facing me and Malcolm put his arms up to be held. So I picked him up and then Timothy watched with such jealousy and started whining and motioning like he wanted some love too. T also loves just sitting on my lap when I'm down on the floor with them. They were also physically playing together today - ooooooh boy, we're going to have some scratches and bruises soon! They clearly don't have good aim or know their strength just yet so when they land a hand on the other, it either ends up as pulling hair, scratching (just b/c the instinct is to grab whatever the hand lands on), pulling shirts...:shock:

Miki - what are you feeding Gummy for solids these days? I have envy on some other moms on this site that are making their own but dang, I don't have much time for that. I'll puree a couple of fruits (made a blackberry and apricot blend the other day with blackberries from our yard) or extra veggies if we have them from dinner, or set aside a portion of our mashed sweet potatoes for them, but the rest is mostly from the squeeze packet/jar plus cereal. I'll mash a banana in the cereal too - I want them to have as much fresh food as possible but it's not always possible. At least I'm buying organic, right?


----------



## Wicky78

Ask - I can't believe it's already time!!! I hope you are holding your baby girl already or will have her in your arms very soon. FX that all goes well for you and your little one during L&D.

Miki - I was so excited for you about the house. What great news! I'm so sorry to hear about your daycare woes. It seems like you found the perfect place in terms of care, but not for your schedules. Closing 10 times since gummy has been there is a lot! And with short notice, that probably makes it harder for parents. I'm glad your workplaces have been flexible about it, but I understand your concerns, too. I hope that something works out for you. I agree that talking to the lady is probably the best approach, since it can't hurt to talk about your concerns if the alternative is needing to find a new daycare.

Terri - so glad to hear from you, but sad about Fun's medical situation. What can be done if a dog has Lupus? Are there treatments available to manage at least the symptoms? I really hope it turns out not to be Lupus, though.

Hi, mamadragon! Welcome! I haven't experienced recurring chemicals, but I know from watching others just how heartbreaking that can be. I hope the doctor can shed some light on what's happening and can offer you some solutions.

Wish - your new job sounds great and you sound really happy. The boys sound adorable! My M just started teething, but I know it will be months before any teeth actually cut through. The drool is staggering in volume, though! I can't believe your boys are sitting up and doing toddler-ish things already. I am already feeling nostalgic for the early days of newborn life and my little girl still pretty much just lies down and doesn't move anywhere. We do tummy time, but she doesn't like it yet and gets fussy after about 2 minutes. It is nice right now, though, to have her awake more often. Glad to hear that the illnesses have passed and everyone is feeling better. How adorable that the boys try to play with each other! I thought little ones didn't really notice/interact with others until they were older, so that sounds really cute (although the bruises and scratches don't sound fun...). By the way, how do you get anything done when you work from home? I would just watch them all day and be so distracted I'd get nothing done :haha:

TTC - Bella sounds like an adorable baby with those "fun" toddler emotional outbursts. It will be interesting to see how she handles being redirected as she learns to cope with her emotions. 

AFM, M is doing well and had a good 4 month check up. The shots were not so fun for the mammas, as she was uncomfortable and fussy for two days afterward. She's feeling much better now and even gave DW some giggles yesterday - her first ones! We are still working on the tongue tie issues. She has a release procedure scheduled for Sept 5, but we are still arguing with insurance over who will pay for it. We really like the provider, so even if insurance won't pay, we'll still go ahead, but it is supposed to be covered! 

BF is going better. M seems contented most of the time, though she still can't latch properly due to the tongue tie. I guess we'll have another learning curve after the tongue tie is resolved. We also have bi-weekly occupational therapy because all of her lip, cheek, and neck muscles are tight from the stress of sucking with her tongue-tie. Right now, she won't even turn her head to the left because it's so tight. The exercises are no fun for us, though. She cries every time and we're supposed to do them at least 3 times per day, up to as many times as she eats per day. It's a lot to keep track of! But I am really glad the tongue tie is being taken care of. I really wish it had been done sooner, but the indications early on were that she had good flexibility even with the tongue tie. It didn't become evident that she was having feeding problems until later.

Other than that, we're doing well. DW and I are still sharing one car and working opposite schedules so we don't have childcare expenses. My mom comes in a couple of days a week and looks after M so that DW can get things done and/or catch up on sleep. M sleeps from midnight to about 6 am regularly now, so at least the night shift isn't so bad for us. Sometimes I feel sad and miss the days when she was so tiny and had to eat every few hours around the clock, but I don't miss the sleepless nights!

Here's a recent picture of our happy girl :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20180819_191612_2.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MamaDragon

Wish- Two boys teething at the same time?! Wow. As DH says it is both awesome and hard. Awesome because it is over faster but hard because, well, two teething babies!! I hope they are doing alright. You mentioned that T had some congestion and needed an inhaler. Is he doing better?

Miki- I am sorry about your child care situation. I have been there a couple of times and wish I could offer some advice, but I have none. I am hoping things work out favorably for you.

Wicky- What an adorable picture!! Your little one looks so happy. I am sorry to hear about her tight muscles. I hope the exercises work quickly and you do not have to do them any more real soon.

AFM..... My appointment left my kinda in the middle. Good that we have a path forward, but slightly frustrated that I do not have an answer. I just wish you could wrap everything up in a neat bow with all the answers sometimes. I saw a nurse practitioner. She was concerned about other symptoms I have been having outside of the odd periods, and the fact that a midwife friend was concerned enough about what is happening to me to talk me into keeping the appointment worried her a bit more. She decided to have me get some blood work done and consult with one of the doctors there. This is pre-emptive in case my blood work reveals something, and it only helps because all the docs there are qualified to assess baseline fertility issues. Now, it is just a waiting game until I can get the blood work done. 

Thank you, ladies, for being so supportive!!


----------



## TTC74

Wish - I cant imagine! Teething is SO hard. Bella is getting her canines now. Ouch! And, remember, I know its hard to say goodbye to the baby phase but now yours boys can actually express their love for you! And theyll be talking before you know it! Im listening to a book now called how toddlers thrive. Its fantastic. 

Wicky - shots dont get better as they age. Theyre the worst! 

Mama - I know it stinks to be stuck not knowing. Been there. We all have. Fx you get your answers soon! Heck, maybe youll even get a BFP prior to the bloodwork!


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA yep, both teething! But I have to say, you wouldn't even know Malcolm is teething - he actually surprised us having his pop through first. I thought for sure Timothy was pushing his through first. T, on the other hand, seems to have days when he's crawling out of his skin so I think we've determined that a tooth is not far behind when he's like that. I've said it before, but we are SO lucky with them - they really do not fuss at all unless they are tired/hungry/need something. Otherwise, they are silly, smiling baby boys. 

wicky - I'm so glad there is a light at the end of the tunnel for M's tongue tie! Do you know, will there be a few days after the surgery where you have to do something different? T had torticollis, tight muscles on his right side so he was favoring looking right. We had to put him through some PT but he's awesome now - full range and strength on each side. You'll get through it!! Oh, and when I work from home, the boys still go to daycare. There's no possible way I could concentrate on my job if they were home! It just really helps b/c my 'breaks' consist of throwing in laundry, doing dishes, catching up on the stuff that would normally be weekend/night jobs.
Oh, and my boys HATED tummy time at first and yes, it only lasted a couple of minutes. They still aren't huge fans when we do it at the end of the night before bedtime but they last much longer now. I'm sure M's neck tightness doesn't help there either - it'll all come together!
Your pic is SO adorable!! She's just squealing with glee!! <3

ttc - poor Bella! She must have one bad headache right now! Thank you for the reminder of what's to come. I melt all over the place when M dives in for a 'kiss' and a hug and when T throws his face into my neck for a hug. i'm really just a giant puddle these days! :haha:

mama - exactly what TTC said - we've all been there! I hope you start getting some answers soon. I had a few chemicals but they weren't back to back. I've been pregnant a total of 4 times. I had really low AMH so I had to turn to IVF. There is a slew of different stories here so we're here for support, for sure! Wrapping up in a bow - totally. This whole process just goes to show how much of a mystery the human body still is, even to the professionals. Try to stay patient!


----------



## TTC74

Mama - I had low AMH, too. Like almost undetectable. I was saving up for IVF. I started DHEA bc Id read it was a miracle drug for people who have that problem and it worked! Bottom line - nothing cant be overcome!


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Thanks for the advice, I think your suggestion is great and thats exactly what well say to her! Right now, she is really excited that were moving so close to her daycare. And she is planning to get 2 babies in, to bring the total to 4. It was the 3 of them previously, but she takes up to 4. So its a relief to know that shes not planning to shut the daycare! Oh, youre definitely doing better than I am with regards to giving them healthy solid food. I think youre doing great! I am only using the bought stuff in jars, organic of course. We dont even have a blender. When we moved here from Singapore, it happened so fast and we couldnt bring any appliances because of the difference in voltage. Anyway, this all will change when we move into the new (circa 1920s, but really charming and well kept) house. Well be in Berkeley, and so close to all those places with fresh and organic produce.
I love the stories about your boys! The jealousy thing is just too adorable. Poor little things, I hope that they get past this phase quickly. It must be hard for you to imagine them leaving the baby stage; I am planning to have gummy #2, yet its still tough. The good news is that apparently they get even more fun and amazing as time goes on. That is according to my colleague who has a 2+ year old.

Wicky- What an adorable and hilarious photo of M! Shes really cracking up. Its great that shes doing so well, and that BF is getting better. I was nostalgic for the early days of newborn life at around that point too, but in my experience, it seems that each point in their growth is so different and so fun. I think it gets easier to deal with the loss of the sweet newborn days when your baby gets more and more hilarious and interactive.
Thanks, finding a decent home in Berkeley for a person who isnt rolling in money is so hard. Were so lucky! Yeah, youre right, I think its best we have that talk with her rather than look for another daycare. There is just none like hers, they are so phenomenal with the babies, feed great food, open till 6pm, have 2 cats (like we do at home), etc.

MamaDragon- Sorry that you didnt get answers at your appointment, waiting is so torturous. When do you get your blood work done? Thanks, and sorry to hear that youve been through this sort of child care situation a couple of times, it sucks to go through this just once!

AFM- Im so relieved that daycare isnt shutting, and I hope that we have that talk with the daycare lady next week. Fx it all goes well. We love that daycare for gummy! Our loan process has been charging along, and we should close on the house within the first week of September! The house has that 1920s Berkeley house charm, and has been updated enough to make it look clean and pretty. I would be unhappy if they updated it to the point that it looked cookie cutter.

Gummy has become even more interactive and animated. He shouts with laughter at random stuff, and he laughs and shoots off crawling after the cats. Hes pulling up to his knees, and he can straighten his legs, but with his hands lower down kind of a downward dog position. He does silly things and looks over at me to see if Im laughing. Hes just so much fun!


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - pro-tip - buy one of those Nutribullets! They are cheaper, smaller to store, good for shakes and stuff if you want those in the future and Bed, Bath & Beyond always has a 20% off coupon around somewhere!! That's all I do is cut up the fruit or whatever, throw it in there and blend quickly. Easy peasy.
HAHA Gummy's downward dog sounds so funny!! I'm so happy for you that your daycare lady doesn't have plans to close (and actually plans to grow!). That's awesome. Everything is just rolling together!!

Hi to everyone!

we just spent the weekend at the beach in Maine with DH's extended family, had a great time! They all used to do this when DH was a kid and now the cousins are all grown and finally set it back up. Aunts, uncles, cousins - all who hadn't met the boys in person yet. It was a great time. And the boys got to put their toes in the sand for the first time and see the ocean! I think it was a little intimidating :haha: But we went to the pier and had good junk food and walked around people watching, played a few games (it's a whole thing with a little amusement park, arcade, carnival games, terrible food, etc) - so fun. We are all going to try to make it an annual thing! This was the extent of our vacations this year so I soaked in as much as possible. :) And the boys were AWESOME. 

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## mikihope

We didn't even get a chance to talk to her about things, and she closed the daycare again today. After she did that last week, this time because of a bad back, and left us hanging until the end of the day when she texted that they'd keep the daycare open the rest of the week, but at reduced hours.

This time... Text sent at 7:55am. And as usual, there is no guarantee that it will be open tomorrow, just a "I'm going to try my darndest". And the update text will be at the end of the day as usual. I'm pretty much beside myself. I don't know what to do. We almost sent a text saying that our work is suffering and we are unable to find last minute help (and for the one time we miraculously got someone, it cost us $200 for mediocre care) asking her about backup. But DH thinks we have to be careful and not to antagonize her.

DH thinks she is lazy and he has stopped trusting her and wants us to leave. I want to open lines of dialog so that we might be able to solve the issue, and if not, I won't feel regret that we didn't try. Also, I don't want to upset her by just leaving without a word. But DH thinks she might get offended and do things like letting gummy cry or not feeding him fast enough. I find it hard to imagine her doing that, but I guess we'd never know what anyone is capable of. I hate that we're in this situation and I'm in tears and I have to go to work soon.

There is basically no other good option for us regarding in home infant daycare around our work. We'd probably have to find a center, and I don't even know if there will be a spot anywhere. And I was going to use the same person for gummy #2, so it's been extra stressful thinking that this is not working out.

Sorry Wish, I meant to reply to your post but I'm so sad and stressed right now. Sadly, things are still not going right, and it hurts so much when it affects sweet innocent gummy.


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw miki, that sucks! She's so inconsiderate!! I'm officially not a fan of hers - that's very unprofessional and you can't run a business like that. I hope you get to have a conversation with her soon but i'm with your DH and I'd be starting to look for new alternatives. There are great places out there, though I know you're feeling loyal to this one. My boys are in a center and they LOVE their teachers, a couple in particular, and they are loved right back. I'm FB friends with them, one just became our babysitter for us in a couple of weekends. it'll all work out. I don't feel like this woman deserves to hang out with Gummy!!


----------



## TTC74

Im with Wish Miki. This woman doesnt deserve your business. And, frankly, Im with dh. You dont know what shes capable of. Just move gummy.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks for having me and gummys backs, Wish and TTC! I agree, its unprofessional and it is inconsiderate of her. But I still find it hard to think of placing gummy anywhere else. Plus she and the other lady adore him so much.

We sent her the texts in the end, and in them we said that our work is lab based and we cant work from home, plus we have no family nearby. We ended by saying that we love her daycare and we hope that we can work something out. She said that she understood and that this year has been very bad, and shes been trying to get another person for backup as the assistant only works from 9 to 5. She asked if 9 to 5 would work in a pinch, if she had to take time off for now. 

The mom of the baby who just left her daycare did tell us that it was never this bad, plus her 1st son was in this daycare and she still put her 2nd son in. And she also visited the daycare even after her first son graduated when he was 2. So Im going to give daycare lady a chance and believe her. In the meantime, we signed up for the preschool the boys are now in. Its a really amazing school, but the wait list is unbelievable. DH put in an application for the infant program when he saw how great it was there. Theres probably no chance of getting in anytime soon, but DH says that we should go if a spot miraculously opens up. They strive for diversity, so gummy might have a chance of getting in earlier. Im sad just thinking about it, but we have to protect ourselves. 

I also dropped an email to another home daycare asking if they had spots, but no reply yet. I couldn't find any others that were contenders, including centers. I couldnt put gummy into a center when I went back to work because I started looking too late, and all of them seem to have ridiculous wait lists!


----------



## Wish2BMom

i'm so glad you're covering yourself and moving on a few other options. Doesn't hurt and will help you in the long run! You def don't have to be abrupt about it but having a plan B helps. And I'm glad you talked with her a bit too - at least she knows her impact and would know any reason you chose to leave, it wouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## TTC74

I can relate to the waitlist Miki. Weve been on one waitlist since I was 5 months pregnant! Still no spots open.


----------



## Spudtastic

Just popping into say hi. I do read all your updates.

I am still in England but DH wants to go back to NZ in a month. I have lived in NZ since I was 24 (apart from this last year) and I will be 40 in a few months. Dh has always promises me 2 to 5 years in england. I have asked to stay another year but he says no. If I didn't have the girls I would just stay. I don't think he is being fair to me tbh but now he says he thinks his mum will be dead in a year. She does have dementia and is on a slow decline but has not been told by any doctors she will be dead soon. So if don't go back with the girls he will resent me. But if I go back I will be heartbroken and a little bit broken. 
I miss my family so much. I don't want to go back. So I don't know what to do. 

We have just had another lovely motorhome trip around Europe. The weather has been brilliant. The girls did get a bit over sightseeing though lol.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hey Spud! I love when you pop in!
Wow, I don't know what I'd do in your situation. I guess I'd go to NZ but seriously have a talk with DH about returning at some point, perhaps once his mom passes. Then maybe he won't feel so tied to NZ and will feel freer to move to UK. I dunno - I wish you luck, though. We only live once and you should be able to make that life wherever you feel best. 

TTC that's insane! Thankfully we found a great place (accredited and all that) with no wait. Actually out of all the places we looked at or were going to look at, I think only one was fully booked up and we'd have had to wait until September (next month). 

I hope everyone has a great long weekend! Ask, I hope you can pop in soon!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Beatrix Belle was born Friday, August 24th at 3:40am via unplanned c-section after a 24+ hour induction and 3.5 hours of pushing (to no avail). I will share more details about my labor later - it was rough but in the end we are all well.

Beatrix was transferred to another hospitals NICU the day after she was born due to jaundice, anemia and tachypnia (fast breathing). It was determined that she was suffering from blood type incompatibility - my O+ blood type had created antibodies against her A+ blood type and was degrading her blood, resulting in the above symptoms. She received a blood transfusion and was under phototherapy lights for about 2.5 days. It was really devastating for us to see her hooked up to all of the machines and under the lights not being held and cuddled. Today we were discharged and are finally home and she is doing well. I will share more details later but wanted to update.

I am so beyond in love with my baby girl. She is my whole world and everything and more I ever imagined. She is nursing like a champ and sleeping well. She is such a good baby! Sooooo happy to be home with her!
 



Attached Files:







DC54121F-C47F-4EE3-8B4B-259D22E5E7B8.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 11









7B68AB66-F339-442A-A3F2-E3FDA831C59B.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 8









4670A389-DB53-45A4-BB39-FBB4DBC39066.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## terripeachy

I love her name and she is just adorable. Congratulations, mom!


----------



## mikihope

Welcome Beatrix Belle! What a cutie! Glad that momma and baby are doing well now, despite that rough start. Enjoy your sweet bundle of joy :cloud9:


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Thanks, were looking into the nutribullet right now. Your boys sound like they had a blast at the beach! Gummy was happy kicking his feet in the ocean the first time, but he looked a bit afraid the second time. Its definitely different from what theyre accustomed to! Wow, lucky you, you had a great experience with finding childcare.

TTC- Wow, thats a long waitlist! I guess its probably just as bad over here, though. We seem to have a supply/demand problem here with childcare, and the only quick options are in-home childcare which sometimes have slots that open up.

Glad you popped in again, Spud! Im so sorry that youre so homesick, I wish I had an answer for you. I hope that DH compromises and meets you halfway on this, for now. As for the future, I hope that you can somehow find your way back to England.

AFM- I feel much better now regarding gummys daycare, even if we really havent found a solution to the situation. At the time, we were also stressing out about our current lease. The condo manager sent us a curt email saying that we had to find tenants or we were responsible for the entire lease (wed just renewed in July). She is a very lazy and sneaky person, and I was dreading dealing with this issue. Our condo complex is super easy to rent out, so she was being threatening for no reason. We wrote back that wed find tenants and show the place, but could she help by using one of the ads shes used in the past? And then we added that we would be helping by mitigating damages. My plan was to show by using that language that we were aware of the law here in California. We also pointed out that we were probably on a month to month lease as she hadnt replied to our renewal request email in time. Basically, her laziness had worked in our favor. She put out an ad immediately without replying to our email. Im sure shell want to take our entire security deposit for no good reason like she did to our neighbors, but well try to fight that too.

Gummy has suddenly become more like a little boy, its like hes way more aware and he talks and looks at us different. His guffaw is also much more hearty and it gets pretty crazy when he sees the cats and takes off after them. Hes able to stand while holding on to furniture, but he cant pull himself up yet. I think hes starting to get separation anxiety, though. He cried briefly when I left daycare yesterday morning :cry:


----------



## TTC74

Awww Ask! Shes such a beauty! 

AFM - I took Bella for her 18 month checkup Friday and was told that shes already communicating at a 2 year old level. Going to have a little talker on our hands!


----------



## Wicky78

Ask, she's beautiful! Congratulations, mama! I'm sorry to hear it was a rough start for you two, but glad things are okay now. I hope you can just enjoy holding your baby girl close now! :cloud9:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ask, she's completely gorgeous! Congratulations!! I'm really sorry that everything was so rough in the beginning but looks like everything cleared in a week! that's awesome!! Those little lips - I know what you mean about just being SO over the moon. Hard to find the words.

miki - ugh, such stressors but hopefully things will be all good again soon! That's great that someone's laziness came back to bite them! HA!
My daycare ladies said the other day that the boys were starting to look more like little boys than babies :cry: I jokingly corrected them and said 'noooo, you mean they look like babies and they WILL continue to for 5 years, right???' That's not really what I want but you know what I mean. It's going so quickly! We're already just about a week away from EIGHT MONTHS!


----------



## TTC74

I know what you mean, Wish. Bella is learning to talk and while I love it, I miss my baby too. One of her friends walked up to her yesterday and kissed her and said By Belby! I assume Belby is how a 2 year old pronounces Bellamy!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omigosh, TTC, that's precious!! what a cute nickname that would be! <3


----------



## Wicky78

So adorable, TTC! It helps to know there are really cute things to look forward to in toddlerhood, as I know I am going to miss babyhood. 

I'll update hopefully this weekend about M's tongue tie procedure, etc. Spoiler alert - it went well!


----------



## mikihope

TTC- That's awesome! Little talker Bella! That story about her friend is just too cute.

Wicky- How wonderful that M's tongue tie procedure went well! I hope she recovers quickly, and isn't in too much discomfort.

Wish- Yeah, it's been so stressful, but at least we got the keys to the house today! Supposed to have been yesterday, but we had to be home to show our current rental to prospective tenants. So far, the two groups of people are super interested and are putting in their applications. We've got three groups coming in today. I hope our place gets rented out soon, we're moving out on the 21st!
Hehe, my daycare ladies also were saying that about gummy. I too wanted to wish that he remained an adorable baby, but I remembered how I wished my kitten stayed that way and she never quite grew up. She's almost 13 but is very small and kittenish (size and playful attitude). So not sure I want to wish that on gummy!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning! how is everyone doing this fine Monday? how was everyone's weekend?

miki - congrats on keys!! sounds like everything went really quickly for you, that's awesome! Did you find some new tenants over the weekend?

ttc - I totally skipped over the talking - 18 mos talking at a 2 yr level? Yep, little Miss Chatty Cathy on your hands!! Or Babbling Bellamy! :haha:

wicky - that's awesome the procedure went well! Can't wait to hear all about it and what M has been able to finally do!!

ask - hope you're doing so well with little Bea! <3

spud - anything new on the UK/NZ moves?

afm - it's chilly here today but that's ok. i'm enjoying wearing my hoodies, sweats and socks! Football season is upon us and I'm in 3 FF leagues this year! Terri if you're watching...:shock:
The boys are awesome. DH actually had them by himself Sat day and overnight while I went on a girls trip with a few friends up north for the night. Was so fun. I wish I could say that I slept like a dream without having to get up for the kids but it seems like that will be a habit that will need to be broken. Plus I was on a pull-out couch and knew I had an alarm to get up to so I couldn't fully relax. Oh well. Got a mani, we went in the hotel's hot tub and pool and had the place basically to ourselves. Drinks at one of the fanciest hotels in New England (a different one from where we were at), dinner at a gorgeous BnB, and generally just hung out and laughed a lot! It was so refreshing and needed!
The boys are just about crawling!! T does planks and gets on his knees and starts to rock back and forth, but then the knees slide out and he's on his belly again. M can get on his knees but travels backwards still. Less babbling lately.
I'm feeling like we should be graduating to more things for them to eat and try out but I'm kinda stuck at which direction to go in. Thoughts are welcome!! 
Here's what we've done:
cereal
mashed banana in the cereal (I've been trying not to mash up as much so there are chunks they can work through)
pureed fruits and veggies that I've made
pureed fruits/veggies/oats that come in the squeeze packets - so VERY smooth, no chunks
pureed veggies with chicken that they didn't like the flavor of
teething wafers

I was thinking of maybe making pasta tonight and overcooking some of it for them.


----------



## mikihope

Wow, how nice that you managed a trip with your friends, Wish! Isn't it funny how hard it is for us not to wake up? DH has no problem sleeping through the morning, even though he's such a hands on dad. How did the overcooked pasta go?

Thanks, everything went very quickly after we had our offer accepted. The seller offered to meet us this weekend to show us how things work and answer any questions about the house. He was really lovely and helpful, and so happy that we got the house. He said that he really loved the letter, and was so thrilled that gummy was going to grow up there. The house is old and small (luckily with lots of room to expand), but it really is a lovely home.

Our apartment has been rented out, and we move on the 21st. We haven't started packing at all! We have no time at all during the week, so I've no idea how we're going to finish packing.

Gummy went for his first swim lesson on Saturday. He looked kind of unimpressed, and he didn't kick his legs when I held him on his back in the water. He was held in the same position in my parents' pool when he was 6 months old, and he kicked his legs then. No idea why he was so stiff this time, but maybe all the people around just took up all his attention!


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's great, miki!! I have no idea how you're going to do it all either!! GOOD LUCK! so exciting! How's the daycare situation going?

I didn't end up doing the overcooked pasta. I read something where it says they are good on what they have right now as far as consistency/thickness. I'll just keep trying lumpy bananas but I think gagging on one made Malcolm vomit this morning. Or he REALLY didn't like the apple/beet/blueberry combo in the cereal! :shrug:

We got great news yesterday - Timothy's flat spot measurement is way down, his neck strength is the same on both sides now and he doesn't need a helmet!! He's come such a long way, I'm so happy. Sleeping on his belly and getting ready to crawl have really helped, plus we've been doing strength exercises with him to build up his right side. Everyone worked! The PT couldn't have been more pleased. 

I hope you're all well!


----------



## TTC74

Wish - yay for Timothy! 

Miki - first swim lesson?! I love those early swimming lessons. I havent done it yet, but its overdo.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'd love to get the boys into swim lessons soon - the thought of them being anywhere near a pool without skills scares me to death. What am I saying, everything scares me to death now!! :haha:

TTC - great temp chart this month!!! FX'd!!


----------



## TTC74

Pink tinged TP this afternoon. Fx.


----------



## mikihope

Fx, TTC! Yeah, the swim lesson was so much fun! But this week's was cancelled due to mechanical problems in the pool :cry: I was so looking forward to it. It worked out well, though, because I'm supposed to be packing like crazy. DH and I are procrastinating at the moment and watching F1.

Wish- That's so great that Timothy made so much progress! What a trooper! Your hard work paid off, I'm so happy for you. Daycare is going ok, thanks for asking. It will always be a tad stressful, but the last couple of times she had some ailment, she just shifted the daycare hours to 9-5 and had her assistant take over. I hope she continues to try to keep it open, and if she returns to her old ways, I plan to have another discussion with her.

Argh, we've barely packed, and we only have this afternoon to try to finish up! Plus I have a pretty bad cold at the moment. I hope this is one of the last times we move, as this is the 20th (literally, I counted) time I've moved since I first got here in 1990. 3 of the moves were international, between Singapore and the US. It has never gotten easier, and I'm tired of it!


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - what's the result??? I can't open your chart closer for some reason!

miki - did you get packed up??


----------



## TTC74

BFNs sofar. 10 DPO. Weird. Ive never gone triphasic. I know that isnt definitive but its compelling.


----------



## Wish2BMom

dang girl :pizza: can't wait to see how this goes!


----------



## TTC74

Does anyone else see it?!
 



Attached Files:







0657EBD1-9AF2-4A45-B743-6BDAA7E4D2B8.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mikihope

I want to see something, but I'm not sure if I do! I'll be looking out for your next test!


----------



## mikihope

Not yet, still loads left to pack, Wish! Packing the kitchen was tons easier this time, though. We move on Friday! Hopefully this is one of our last moves, at least for a long while...


----------



## TTC74

Temp plummet and BFNs at 12 DPO. AF is on her way.


----------



## Wicky78

Oh, TTC, I was so hopeful that you were getting a BFP. How is Bella?

Miki - I'm so excited for your move, but feel your pain with how much there is to do to get ready and make it happen! I hope gummy doesn't add too much more stress to the situation. He sounds adorable, as always! I am looking into infant swim lessons for M, but not sure if I can afford to join the YMCA just for that. We shall see. Also, I am so sorry to hear about your cold. As if you don't have enough going on this week!

Wish - I didn't realize you had one of the boys in PT for head/neck issues. M is starting next week for the same thing. She prefers to look to the right and has developed a small flat spot on that side and now her neck muscles on the left are stiff and she won't let anyone turn her head that way. It is so heartening to hear that PT worked for Timothy! It's also nice to hear that someone I know has been in the same boat. Some people think the flat spot means parents didn't pay attention enough to the baby, which I now know is totally not true. The stigma is still there, though :growlmad:.

Ask - I'm sure you're busy being a new mommy, but I hope you are well!

Hi to Terri, Spud, and anyone else lurking!

And now for the long-awaited update on M :haha: We had the tongue tie revision surgery on 9/5 and she did great. She didn't like being swaddled and screamed through the whole thing, but they were able to get everything done that needed to be done. She had a check up last Wednesday and everything is healing just fine. Yay! OT is going well - she is starting to do more of the things she needs to for her age, as she was a little behind. She starts PT next week for additional support. All these exercises are so much to keep track of! :wacko: 

DW and M are both home sick today. M isn't really showing major symptoms other than sounding stuffier than usual, but she has been super fussy when awake and then sleeps like a log at weird times. DW is so miserable after a full day of that yesterday and then M woke up at like 1 am and was awake until just after 4 this morning. Thankfully, they were both sleeping when I left for work, so I hope DW can get some rest and feel better soon. I'm crossing my fingers that I don't catch it!!!:nope:

I almost forgot - M finally latched on and BFed without the nipple shield for the first time last week. :happydance: I had kind of given up hope, due to her age, but we are still making progress! Milk supply is still an issue, but I love being able to BF the little bit that I can.


----------



## TTC74

Glad M is doing well and starting to breastfeed, Wicky. 

Bella is great. Im just exhausted this week because DH is out of town for a conference so Im in charge of everything. I have mad respect for single parents!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I dunnooooo TTC! What's that rise today?? FX'ed!! I didn't see anything on the test but I'm not a good squinter-seer :)

miki - good luck on the move tomorrow! I hear you on not moving again, or at least for a long time. We are definitely in our forever home unless something drastic changes or until the time we get so old we need to live on a single level! :haha: I know you said you have room to grow - do you have room in the new house for 2 kids? I know you said you guys want to try again. Good luck! Gosh I hate moving, but I do love the newness and fun of situations like that!

wicky - what a wonderful update on M! I'm so glad the procedure went well AND you got to BF her w/o the shield!! That's amazing! Yep - T had torticollis, I think he probably preferred to look right in the womb too - it would make sense that every picture we tried to get of him, he was looking that way with his arm over his face. And puh-lease on the neglect thing. My PT and primary said it's much more common now b/c of 'Back is Best' for laying babies - they are NEVER on their stomachs for the first few months, they can't sit up and they have soft skulls. What do you suppose will happen? FLAT SPOT! They have little Tortle hats out there, pillows that go on either side of the head to straighten them out - lots of things that can help you. Timothy HATED the hat, so that was a waste of money. But when they are sleeping, make sure you rotate her head to the other side too. You have to stay on top of it b/c it's a slow change to remove the flat spot (T still has a little bit of one but I'm sure I'm one of the only ones that notices b/c I know it's there). 

We have a CRAWLER!! Malcolm started crawling for real the other night!! He's SO adorable doing it with his little body - he looks like a mechanical baby doll or something. T is still figuring out how to get his front leg when sitting out of the way when he lunges forward to crawl - it gets stuck. So he often goes up on his feet, then he doesn't know how to bear crawl out of it. He'll be soon. Everyone says the smaller ones start first.
Personally, I hit the first promotion rank of my sales side job! I'm so excited! I'm building my team and this seems to actually be going somewhere...:shock: Maybe...just maybe...this CAN be a Plan B and I CAN maybe quit my job someday and work part-time doing this!! :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

CD1. My temp always goes back up the day AF arrives. &#129335;*&#9792;&#65039;


----------



## terripeachy

Ask-were you able to stay up for that win last night??!!&#127881;&#127881;&#127882;&#127882;
It's too bad your QB got hurt but hopefully better days are ahead fire your team overall. 

Good news from everyone so I'm happy to hear it. 

Wish 2- congrats on the promotion. Things are going well for me too. It's a tough job but I'm making strides and feeling much better. 

Funyun's nails are growing in nicely and I took his cone off for a few hours last night but he couldn't sleep because he's obsessed with licking his feet so I had to put it back on. My hubs is off work today so maybe he will supervise him for a bit. 

Other than that same story different day. Enjoy your weekend!! &#128156;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm so glad he's on the mend, T! Exciting plans for the weekend? Taking in any Ravens games this year?

We have CRAWLERS! Both started this week - Malcolm on Tues and Timothy put it together last night! They are so adorable! But hooooooo BOY we are in trouble! haha! Now is when we start to use the word 'No'! I just love how their little personalities are blooming - the belly laughs, giggles, facial expressions, babbling - all hysterical. <3


----------



## Wicky78

Wish - the boys sound adorable with all that crawling and sweetness! But I also totally get what you mean about it being a whole new ballgame once they are really mobile! We are so not ready for that, mentally or otherwise :haha:

Terri - it's so good to "see" you! Glad Fun is doing better!!!


----------



## Wicky78

It's been quiet this week. Just stopping in to say "hi!" I hope everyone is doing well and is just busy. M is growing well and adjusting to her new-found tongue freedom :haha: We have our first PT appointment tomorrow and will see what we need to do for her torticollis. Other than that, it's pretty much status quo for us.

M has started giggling and "talking" up a storm. She seems to enjoy being interactive and loves looking at books with grandma. We went to a consignment sale on Saturday and got her a "big girl" stoller (we just have the kind the infant car seat sits in) and she went on a ride around the neighborhood with my mom. She seemed to love being outside. We're still in newborn clothes but have added some 0-3 mo clothes here and there. 
I can't believe she's already 5 months old! Here are some recent pictures.


----------



## mikihope

OMG! (my first time posting these three letters online, I believe) M is a doll, Wicki! She's so cute and happy :cloud9:

Actually, I typed up a long post last night and just as I was about to hit "send", DH appeared with a cup of tea and I knocked it into my laptop. I think it's dead now. Sigh. It's been a tough few weeks...


----------



## mikihope

Has this site suddenly changed? I get my laptop working again, and it's all strange looking... Yup, my laptop is ok now. I waited until today to open it all up to check if it was dry, and then I put it back together and turned it on. Weirdly, the post I was working on was still there when I opened the browser! So here's the post from Thursday:

Phew! Finally managed to take a tiny breather. It’s been madness with going back and forth between new and old places. We've been trying to clean the old apartment as well as we can, as the horrible manager took our former neighbors' entire deposit. Plus we've been unpacking and dealing with the stuff that comes up with moving into a new place. I was sick while we were packing, then DH got sick and hasn't been well for a while. Work's been crazy as equipment has been breaking all at once. Then daycare was closed because she sliced her finger sharpening a knife...

Anyway, I checked in and was glad to see all the wonderful updates!

Terri- Glad that you popped in to let us know that you and Funyun are doing well. I hope you can leave the cone off soon!

Wicki- Wonderful news about the breastfeeding success! It’s so difficult, and any amount of breast milk that you manage to give M is awesome. You’ve worked so hard at it for her sake, and that is what matters. Glad that M’s tongue tie surgery went well, even though the poor little one was upset. For swim classes, I signed gummy up for classes at a nearby pool, so I only pay for the set of (inexpensive) classes. Maybe you can look around you to find such an option?
The move has been very difficult, and having gummy around adds a new dimension. Packing and unpacking intermittently, as well as silently (in case we wake him up) is very tricky!

Wish- Congrats on your promotion! So exciting that you could possibly make this your plan B job in the future. I’m still trying to figure out if I can find a plan B job for myself too. It’s nice that you’re in your forever home. We hope this is ours too! There is ample room to grow if we finish the basement, or grow outwards. The plot of land is large for Berkeley in our price range.
Your boys sound super cute! Isn’t the crawling phase adorable? I did think gummy was like a mechanical doll too… too cute. And then they get better at it and act like adorable puppies. Gummy is standing and starting to cruise now, and it’s so cute to see his grinning and babbling round head popping over the top of the crib or playpen. He loves to cram his burp cloth (really just a cloth diaper) into his mouth and laugh at me.

Ask, how are you and little Beatrix doing? And Vonn, MsR… how are you and your little girls?

While we’re living amongst boxes and our lives are still in disarray, I’m really loving the feel of the house. It’s a 1920’s craftsman-style house, and it has a nice and charming feel to it. The garden is so incredible, but I haven’t had the time to tend to it yet. Gummy is enjoying his swim lessons and splish splashing around. However, he keeps trying to eat the kickboard. Guess he's still too young to know what it's for.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Wicky78 said:


> It's been quiet this week. Just stopping in to say "hi!" I hope everyone is doing well and is just busy. M is growing well and adjusting to her new-found tongue freedom :haha: We have our first PT appointment tomorrow and will see what we need to do for her torticollis. Other than that, it's pretty much status quo for us.
> 
> M has started giggling and "talking" up a storm. She seems to enjoy being interactive and loves looking at books with grandma. We went to a consignment sale on Saturday and got her a "big girl" stoller (we just have the kind the infant car seat sits in) and she went on a ride around the neighborhood with my mom. She seemed to love being outside. We're still in newborn clothes but have added some 0-3 mo clothes here and there.
> I can't believe she's already 5 months old! Here are some recent pictures.
> 
> View attachment 1044061
> View attachment 1044063
> View attachment 1044065

That SMILE!!! <3


----------



## mikihope

It seems that it's been very quiet here lately... how's everyone?

My boss had to take 6 weeks of medical leave all of a sudden and I am not only in charge of the lab and all that happens there (we have old equipment that breaks down at inopportune times), but I took on a bunch of his projects. It's been crazy trying to get up to speed... a little over 1 week in and I'm finally starting to be able to breathe.

Gummy has finally started to wave "Hi" and "Bye", and I can hear him trying to say the words as well. He never stops moving and it looks like he's going to be a handful when he gets even more mobile!


----------



## TTC74

I can relate to a handful! At 20 months, Bella has decided to become mischievous with temper tantrums!


----------



## mikihope

Bella sounds adorable and bright, I guess she's reaching the terrible twos early! I can't imagine what it must be like, gummy is already looking like he's throwing tantrums. He gets all huffy and growly, stiffening his legs and arms... looking like he's saying "Hmpf!" And when he's really angry, he cries and throws his body backwards. It's actually hilarious now, since he's just 10 months old, but I dread to think how this might progress as he gets older and bigger!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls! Good to see you popping on! Yeah, been busy over here.
Miki that does sound adorable...for now! I know exactly what you mean - sometimes the boys are so tired by dinner time that they'll randomly have a meltdown in the middle of me feeding them. It's so adorable and I just say 'ok - if you need a moment to work through this, go ahead' :haha:. I can't really yet tell who will be the tantrum-haver. I'm sure they'll both have their moments. 
How's the new house!

ohhhh TTC, the terrible twos are upon you!! What is she doing to be mischievous?

The boys are doing really well!! crawling started 9/20, now they are pulling themselves up like pros, Malcolm has started cruising while Timothy is practicing standing on his own. Crazy times. I'm wondering who will be the first to walk!


----------



## terripeachy

Glad the site is back up! Hi ladies. Funyun finally got to take his cone off without licking his feet all day. His nails look a little wonky but I'm hoping with time they grow back strong and normal. It's my 5 year anniversary tomorrow which means it's been a little over 5 years that I've been on this site. Cray cray. Glad to see good updates from all. Missed you guys.


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW, I just glanced at my join date and I've almost been here for 5 years too. That's insane! What a wild ride...
Happy anniversary!! Are you guys doing anything fun this weekend to celebrate? Going to any recently burned down restaurants??
So glad to hear that Fun is doing better! Did you explain what he did to his toes?? Did he mess them up at daycare or something? Poor guy. 

What's everyone doing for the weekend? We actually don't have ANY plans, which is wonderful! We have plans the next 2 weekends so I'm going to savor it this weekend. Next weekend, I have a 40th bday celebration overnight in Boston on Friday and then we are going over to our friends' place for brunch/football/bday celebration on Sunday. Totally fun stuff but it'll be nice to have a little bit of nothing this weekend. :)


----------



## TTC74

I’m in Nashville for the weekend. Brought Bella to her first Gator game here. Florida field is just too loud and obnoxious. So, we thought this would be a better environment for her to experience. It was nice. The rest of the trip has been just so-so. 

In other news, I’m 9 DPO. BFNs this morning. Traditionally, I get late BFPs, but my chart is insane! So, I was hoping for a BFP today. Oh well. Guess we’ll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## terripeachy

Funyun broke one nail when he tried chatting a bird and it was downhill after that. His other nails started sustain from the quick and the doctor thought he might have Lupus. She cut down all of his nails to the base and that's why he had to wear his cone for two months or more. He takes a vitamin e pull every day. One of his dewclaws has split again so we are going back to the vet on Halloween. I'm sure she'll do a blood draw this time. 

We had a staycation in downtown Baltimore. We stayed at the sagamore pendry. It's now rated best hotel in the us I believe. The under armour owner bought the land and had the hotel built in fells point. It was fabulous. We had dinner at the restaurant and spend some time away. FT ( Funyun thomas) stayed home overnight and didn't make a mess at all. He probably thought he was abandoned so he didn't want to look bad for his new owners! Ha ha. 

I won my fantasy week and I'm doing ok this year so far. I have a huge client meeting on Tuesday so I'm really excited and I'm teaching discipleship classes at church so staying busy. You know I can never rest. Love to all.


----------



## TTC74

Hope Funyun feels better soon, Terri! 

I’m not doing well in my office league (middle of the pack) but I did join one online money league for $100 and I’m in second place. Woohoo!


----------



## Wish2BMom

watching your crazy temps, TTC!

OUCH, Mr FT!! (laughed at that, btw) - good luck with the next blood draw. That does sound suspicious but I hope he's ok. Man, you are a busy lady. That hotel sounds phenomenal - looking that up in a moment. I'm in three leagues this year - winning one so far, middle of the road in another (but got killed this week) and completely losing the other. So maybe I'll break even! :haha:

The boys are 9 months today. Where has the time gone already? Yet it feels like forever ago we had little infants. I've been looking back at some of their pics and videos and it's so hard to imagine them being so tiny! Their 9 month appt is this Thursday. I'm always so curious to see where they fall on the height/weight charts. I think Timothy is growing like a weed, he seems so tall for a 9 month old. And Malcolm is still such a peanut but man, is he ever blossoming in the personality department. They both are but M took a bit to come around.


----------



## Wicky78

Wow - Some of you have been around here for five years! I have been around just over a year... I feel like a newbie LOL. 

Sorry I've been quiet. Life has sort of been hectic lately. Who am I kidding? It's always hectic now! With DW working nights and me working days, there's very little time for anything other than watching the baby and sleep. But I have to say, I love it and it's going a lot better than I had thought it would. I was so worried we'd be strained by this schedule to the point of misery, but so far, it's working out. I don't want to do this forever, though, but we're good for the medium term.

Terri - I'm sorry to hear Fun broke another nail. Just when he had gotten out of the "cone of shame" after so long! Are there any treatments to help him if it turns out he has Lupus?

TTC - I love that you took Bella to a football game. Miriam loves watching it on TV... although I suspect it's the movement and color she's really drawn to, and not the game itself! Great to know we have another generation of girls enjoying college sports. 

Wish - your boys keep sounding more and more adorable. Nine months already! Miriam will be 6 months on Friday, but it still seems like she was just born. Although it also seems like we've had her with us forever and that any time before baby was in the very distant past. Is there a pool yet on which boy will walk first and when? LOL

Miki - I hope things are still going well with your new home and you and DH are getting settled in. How crazy that right when things are already so busy in your life that your boss goes on leave!? I bet you are rocking it, though! You seem like you can handle yourself in a stressful or surprise situation. Just make sure you're taking care of you! How are things with the daycare situation these days?

Ask - I hope you and your baby are busy bonding and that you are loving being a new mom. 

AFM - I'm still getting used to this new format. I kind of like it but also don't like change, so I'm on the fence. I guess I'd better suck it up and get used to it! Miriam is doing really well and has her 6 month check up on Friday. I'm excited to see how much she weighs and how tall she is. We have basically graduated from OT and just have PT every other week, so things have settled down a bit with the appointments lately. M still has a lot of trouble turning her head to the left, but is making progress in other areas with PT, so that's good. She is still at or ahead of her adjusted age and behind for her actual age, so I guess that's a good place to be. This week, she has been super fussy and hard to soothe, is drooling like crazy, and has a little head congestion. From what everyone else has told me, this signals a tooth coming in. We shall see. I am both not ready for her to have a tooth yet and excited to see this new tooth. We started solid foods this week, too. Sweet potatoes were a hit, but very messy!


----------



## TTC74

Oh, it was so cute seeing Bella at the game! 

We're trying to teach Bella to say "love." It's hilarious. After about the 3rd time of being told, "say I love you," she just starts blowing kisses!


----------



## Wicky78

TTC74 said:


> Oh, it was so cute seeing Bella at the game!
> 
> We're trying to teach Bella to say "love." It's hilarious. After about the 3rd time of being told, "say I love you," she just starts blowing kisses!

That's adorable!!!! And those curls.... :D


----------



## Wicky78

Well, everyone can start placing their bets on when Miriam will crawl. She had a "pre-crawl" event today where she tried to pull herself forward with her arms and got several inches. The legs aren't coordinated or involved yet, but this is the first time she's looked like she is both interested in and motivated to be moving!


----------



## Wicky78

I just need to vent because I think I lost a friend over a Facebook post this week. I had posted several weeks ago an image that showed a bunch of reasons why someone would get a flu shot. I asked others if they had had theirs (I work in healthcare) and half joked "no cuddles from Miriam" until people get their flu shots because M is too young to get one. I am firm on this because she is in one of the highest risk categories (preemie, under 6 months adjusted age) to have complications from the flu. Someone I considered a dear friend said something snarky like "Sad, I guess I'll never meet her, then" in response. I was angry because I felt like if he had an issue, he could have told me directly instead of online, or he could have just kept it to himself -- he lives on the west coast and I live on the east coast, so it's not like we would bump into each other anytime soon. Plus, it could have been done without the snark if he absolutely felt it was necessary to post in a public forum. I'm also really sad because we were so close and now I feel like this is the end of our friendship after growing apart in the last few years and now this. I can certainly respect those who decide vaccines are not for them, but I would hope others, especially my friends, would respect my decisions and my daughter's health. I wanted to say to him that my daughter and I could have died in childbirth and she is still at high risk for dying of things like the flu, so no, I'm not budging on my refusal to allow unvaccinated people to handle her, but I decided to just react with a sad face emoji and let it go. But it was just so upsetting and I keep thinking about it. I felt like I needed to vent so I don't go crazy. I hope that's okay.


----------



## mikihope

It's nice to pop in and see so many updates!

Yeah, it's so great to see their personalities, Wish! Unfortunately this also means that we get to experience a bunch of whining and tantrumish behavior. I'm curious to see how your boys do with their height/weight measurements too. Gummy was 50 percentile for both (but his head was big as usual), but I don't understand how he could be only 50% for weight when he looks like a round ball when he sits down.

Terri- glad that Funyun is doing better, but then too bad he has another split claw! I hope it's ok. You're taking such good care of him, and leading such an active life... I love how energetic you are!

TTC- Bella is so adorable, thanks for sharing the pic of her at the football game. I've been wanting to bring gummy to a basketball game, but DH is afraid of the noise. Ugh, he's so (overly, in my opinion!) protective. I want gummy to roam free in the garden and everywhere. I'm super easy going about things, and he's the type that keeps wiping gummy's hands and wiping gummy's stuff that so much as touches our coffee table. Sigh. Guess someone has to be the voice of reason sometimes.

Yeah, Wicky, am definitely so ridiculously busy at the moment! Sounds like life is hectic for you too, and you're managing well. It's so fun to hear about how Miriam is developing. Wait till she starts actually crawling and looking like (in Wish's words) a mechanical doll. It's just too cute! Sigh, daycare was closed on Monday due to her having a bad food poisoning bout. DH and I have started to prepare ourselves for at least one closure per month. She does have long hours, and really awesome care between her and her assistant. We also are prepared to have a stronger word with her if she goes more overboard.

I'm sorry to hear about your friend's reaction. I don't like being judged, and I feel for you. I grew up in a society where people are so nosy and judgemental, and I vowed to be as open-minded about people's choices as I possibly could. You're doing what you feel is best for Miriam, and I hope you don't continue to feel bad about this for long. Just look at your smiley bundle of joy and I'm sure everything will be better soon!

We're still in the moving in messy stage, but enjoying life more and more in our new house and neighborhood. Gummy seems happy here too. And he now likes overturning his play table and the play gym, and playing with them upside down.


----------



## TTC74

Miki - my daughter went to several basketball games last year. She ate it up! We were more concerned about taking her to a Gator football game in our stadium bc it’s truly deafening. That’s why we took her to an away game! 

Wicky - vent away! IMHO, any friend that gets so worked up over your opinion about flu shots (especially since you’re in the health care industry and just want to protect your LO) isn’t worth the worry. As you pointed out, it really wouldn’t affect him anyway since you live on different coasts. He’s clearly one of these anti-vaccers. I know it’s hard, but try not to let it occupy any more space in your head. It’s his problem and his loss.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh TTC, those curls are TO DIE FOR! I hope she has them forever!! Though I'm sure she'll complain about them as a teenager! HA! That's so fun taking her to something that means so much to you both. I love it.

Wicky - so happy to see your updates! I'm glad things seem to be settling down a little for you as far as appointments. How's your MIL doing? Now it's just the regular schedule you need to keep up with but it sounds like you and DW have it down pat!! Hooray for Miriam thinking about crawling!! It won't be long now! And yay for solids! Did you mash up the sweet potatoes or give her chunks? I'm still so nervous about this phase, but really now just with Malcolm. He has no interest in solids, I think b/c he knows he'll gag or vomit. Timothy has started to grab for things and try to get them in his mouth and all but chomps my finger off if I put something like banana near his mouth. So he's good! 
As far as the flu shot thing - yeah, that is sad but he definitely took it a little far. NEVER? Like everyone you meet forever and ever is going to have had their flu shot. Clearly you just meant (I'm assuming) while Miriam is a baby and more susceptible to such illnesses and can't get her own flu shot. Sheesh. DH and I don't usually get flu shots either, only b/c we hardy ever get sick so rather than injecting something we might not need (and haven't shown a propensity to need), we forego that. But that doesn't mean we are anti-vaccers either. We get the boys their shots as needed and recommended. And now that we have the boys, we'll get them for the foreseeable future to be safer.

miki - pure madness at your house but it sounds awesome!! That's great that gummy is 50th all the way! Not that a slide in either direction is bad. I'm sure Malcolm will still be on the low end today but he's a little firecracker and healthy so I'm not worried. He's just a peanut!
Oh and I'm so with you on the Helicopter Parent vs Not - DH is my helicopter and I'm the freer one. It's actually caused stress between us b/c he equates me not being as careful aka neurotic (IMHO) to being negligent/not being on the same page as him. That's SO not the case - I want them to explore and learn. He doesn't want them to get hurt. I totally get where he's coming from, I don't WANT them to get hurt but I know they will and they'll learn from it. I'm ok with them crawling headfirst off of a carpeted step (one step) with the potential to land on their face - it's soft, and they need to learn that's not the right way to get down a step! Of course I guide them as well so they a) know it's a drop and b) need to use their hands OR I try to spin them around to show them to get down feet first. We are ALL learning here.

HAHA - who will walk first? I'm not really sure!! When I think one will hit a certain milestone first, the other jumps on ahead! So as of last night, Timothy is standing from a bear crawl position - not even having to hold on to a surface first anymore!! And then M is totally cruising on the side of the couch now! But he falls to his bum to go anywhere else. So we'll see!! Oh and Timothy can throw/roll a ball now too! How the heck does one even know that? But he had some other toy in his hands the other night and when he picked up this plastic bowling ball, he wiggled back and forth and then let it go so it rolled over to us. We were shocked and thought it was a fluke, so gave it back to him. He did it over and over again! 
They have their 9 month appt today at 10am. I'm so excited! They have picture day today too so hopefully they get theirs done BEFORE they get their shots - better chance of smiles!


----------



## mikihope

TTC- Nice to know that Bella enjoyed the basketball games and that they were not too loud for her!

Wish- Thanks, it's definitely awesome here in the house, despite still living in a mess. The garden is so great, but DH thinks that soil = dirt = germs! Argh, I had dreams of gummy roaming barefoot and free. I hear you on the helicopter parent thing. Same here, DH thinks I'm too lax and that I don't care. I want gummy to learn, and to enjoy his childhood.
I can't believe that Timothy is standing from a bear crawl position! That's amazing! I wonder if walking is not far away for him. It must be interesting to see the differences in your boys. How were their weight/height measurements?

Gummy has decided that he likes only the colorful pages in the book "Goodnight moon". So when I read it to him, he bounces and squeals at the colorful pages, and then he shouts with anger and falls over backwards with his feet in the air when I read the black and white pages. Since it alternates between the two types, he goes back and forth between the two silly reactions. So hilariously cute!

I tried to give gummy a quick haircut and accidentally cut straight across the front. He looked like a baby Julius Caesar... argh! I tried to salvage the haircut by attempting to layer the front. His bangs were so long and nice looking before, and now he looks so different. Oops!


----------



## Wish2BMom

gah, I can't get over how cute Gummy is!! He's SO full of happiness! I think his hair looks super cute swept to the side like that! Malcolm needs a little trim - that might be soon. Actually they both do, Timothy has a few wisps on each side that end up curling up and out. 

Wicky - how are things? Has Miriam continued to start crawling? 6 months and beyond is just such a fun age. But I've had fun with them so much so far anyway, hasn't really mattered. But their personalities start to bloom right around now.

I think Malcolm MIGHT be starting to try to stand now too - yesterday he let go of a few things while standing with them, so we'll see. We had such a fun weekend with them. They are really starting to interact together now, it's so fun to see. They both slept for over 2 hrs in a nap yesterday, I was SO happy! We had plans at 11:30 and I needed to make an appetizer. I was able to do that, clean a little, MAKE myself a breakfast AND eat it, get their bag ready to go...it was amazing! DH was playing bball so it was good to have that time to myself to get things done. 
I went out to Boston overnight on Friday night for a friend's 40th bday - it was so fun but we all stayed up until 3, closing the bar. :shock: And then I got up at 7 to get home for 8. I had a little hangover but I rested when I got home and was fine for the day after that. It was fun, but I have another overnight this Sat night and I'm NOT doing that again. Tamer crowd this time anyway! 

OH, their measurements! So yeah, the doc said they look great, happy and healthy! 
Timothy = 29", almost 30" so we bought new car seats, weighs 20.25 lbs (60th and 73rd percentiles)
Malcolm = 27" and weighs 17.2 lbs (8th and 11th percentiles)


----------



## TTC74

What is everyone's halloween plans? We think we're going to try a bit of trick or treating (despite Bella's stranger danger). Here she is from a halloween party on Saturday.


----------



## mikihope

Bella is so adorable in her princess outfit, TTC! And... those curls!


----------



## Wish2BMom

adorable!!

We aren't doing anything - the boys aren't big enough to eat candy, they can't walk yet so it's kinda stupid to go out into the cold and beg for candy for ourselves. It will be after their bedtime too so this year is out. That said, we did get them costumes to wear to school on Friday! They have a costume parade - we'll have to sneak out of work to go get pictures. I can't wait. Malcolm grunts a lot when it's his turn for something or he's just getting your attention so he's going to be a caveman. And our little Timothy is going to be a dinosaur which is appropriate b/c of his screeching! I can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## TTC74

I can relate to the screeching! Bella just started screeching when she's mad about something. It's irritating as all get out!


----------



## mikihope

Haha, I can relate to the screeching too! I was shocked when gummy discovered shrieking, and then my sis told me that it got louder as they grew older :shock: 

Wow, I can't believe your boys are already basically standing on their own, Wish! Gummy doesn't seem to be doing that at the moment. He does do the caveman grunting, which the daycare lady says is something she's heard from boy babies and not from girls. I then said that gummy should be dressed as a caveman for Halloween, so it's such a coincidence that you're dressing Malcolm as one! I'd love to see the pics of your little caveman and dinosaur. Extreme hilariousness and cuteness!

Oh wow, it's so interesting how Malcolm and Timothy are on different ends of the height/weight scale. Thanks, I feel better about gummy's botched haircut now. Daycare lady likes to comb his hair in a very nerdy side parting sort of way. It makes him like like a little goody-two-shoes and I find it hilarious!

How great that you get to have big nights out! I miss those days, but then again I don't miss the hangovers. Hopefully you won't have one after Sat night...
,


----------



## Wish2BMom

HA! I am sure it's irritating if it's for that reason, TTC! Timothy just 'talks' in that way or when they get SUPER excited about a certain toy turning on, they'll both screech. I think it's hilarious!

yeah I usually don't have a hangover these days but I did go all out and let off a little steam the other night. But that's not happening this weekend. I'll be up and out by 6am so DH can go play bball at 830 (it's a 2+ hr ride home). No biggie! It'll be fun to see all the girls and we're going to have a delicious meal at a great restaurant that we have as tradition every year.


----------



## mikihope

Argh, our ex landlord (a company) took all our deposit! Remember that they did that to our former neighbors, who were 8 months pregnant when they moved out? They refunded us about $200, but that was the cost of the carpet cleaning we did before we moved out. There was no accompanying list or letter telling us why they'd kept the entire deposit -- just that measly $200 check. And after chasing them down for it, it still took them 2 months to get it to us. I'm surprised at how unprofessional they've been.

We'd only been living there about a year, and we never hung anything on the walls. We don't use shoes in the house. It was pristine, and the handyman who did the walkthrough said so. He said there was nothing to be done. The handover was basically within the next couple of days, so it's not like they had time to do anything before the next tenant took over.

We are so angry, and we plan to do what we can to get our money back. We've rented in quite a few places, and we got our entire deposit back in all cases (except for one where their policy is to deduct $200 for cleaning). We left this place in even better condition than the others, it was basically like new. I'm so upset at the unfairness of it all.

How's everyone? I hope your days are going better than mine! Oh yes, how was your night out, Wish?


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's so bogus, Miki!!! I hope you do get your deposit back - what the hell!

my night out was fun but brief - I was up at 5am so I just went home. Had a great day at home with the boys on Sunday! :) No more overnights for me for quite sometime now.


----------



## Wicky78

Hi everyone!

I've been lurking and keeping up with posts, but haven't had time to respond. Well, actually, I started to respond one time but screwed up the post so I just gave up. Oh, technology!

Anyway, it was so fun to hear everyone's Halloween plans. Miriam didn't go trick or treating, but we did take her to a Trunk or Treat Safety Fair our local Police and Fire station held, along with my 12 year old cousin. So it was the perfect photo opportunity and the 12 year old took home all the candy :laugh2: I've attached a picture of our little bunny, although she definitely wasn't feeling it that day. She's usually so smiley! 

M isn't doing the screeching thing, per se... she just kind of "talks" in a really loud voice. It sounds a lot like fussing, but when you look at her, you can tell she's content and just "talking." I'm sure screeching will come soon enough :nope:

Miki, I am mad at your landlord on your behalf! It sounds like they aren't good with money and didn't set aside the deposit in an account so they found any way possible to not have to pay it back. That's totally bogus and unprofessional! Oh, and I didn't think your haircut for gummy looked bad at all! He looks so grown up with all that hair, my goodness!

Wish, all that talk of standing and nearly walking is so exciting with your boys! It's fun to hear how they approach things differently. I love that they are now playing/interacting with each other more. That must be so cute to watch (most of the time!). I hope they will be the kind of twins that are close and get along well.

TTC, Bella looks adorable in her costume! I still can't get over those curls!!!

I know this was awhile ago now, but I really wanted to thank all of you for your supportive comments when my friend got all passive aggressive about flu shots. As Wish pointed out, it wasn't like I was saying no one without the shot could ever see her for the rest of her life... duh, I can't keep her in a bubble! But just until 2 weeks after she gets her second shot. So by Christmas time, when most people would see her, she'll be up to date on her flu shots and immunity at its maximum potential. That way, even if she's exposed, she will likely have a lesser chance of getting the flu or of having it very badly. I mean, we're not super germ-freaks or anything - we have been known to pick up pacifiers off the floor and give them right back to M as long as there's no cat hair stuck to them - we just want to follow the recommendations because our peanut is still so little.

Speaking of little, I don't think I updated you all after her 6 month checkup on 10/19. She came in at 12 lbs 3 oz and 25 1/4 inches. She is finally on the weight chart at the 1st percentile! Pediatrician said everything looks good, but she is still behind developmentally compared with other 6 month olds. I think she's pretty on track with her adjusted age, though, as she had met all the 4 month milestones at least two weeks before her checkup. We're still in OT and PT. OT got continued through another month because she is still having trouble with eating. She just doesn't open her mouth wide enough to get a spoon in and she keeps making weird LOUD slurping noises at the breast like she's not getting good suction. She's making great progress with PT, though, and the flat spot on her head is barely noticeable. Honestly, I don't think other (untrained) people would notice it unless it was pointed out to them.

Hi to Ask and Terri and anyone else I forgot!


----------



## TTC74

That’s adorable Wicky! Speaking of pics. I got plenty of Bella at the pumpkin patch! 

I also recently attended my first grandchild’s baby shower. It was so sweet. She’s due on Dec 16th!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I can't with all these cute pics!!! Love them!! 

how exciting to have your first grandchild due next month! I cannot believe it's here already!! I swear you just told us your DD was pregnant!

wicky - always so good to see you! Congrats, peanut, for getting on the weight chart!! :)

miki - how are you?

The boys are awesome - still doing so well. Not walking yet but the biggest development lately has been that Timothy started babbling again and Malcolm is finally saying Ms, so a 'Mama' is thrown in there every now and then instead of always 'Dadadadada' :haha: Timothy started with the Ds too, so he sounds like 'Dadadadadada' but he lights up when I say 'Mamamama'. HA! Solid foods are starting to go a lot better - they get puffs and yogurt melts before a meal now, sometimes some cut up avocado or banana too. I tried soft carrots and string beans from a can but they don't like the taste of them (duh - who does) so I have to figure out something there. They are definitely INTERESTED in the stuff we eat b/c they become little seagulls when I'm eating anything in front of them. So just need to get the right stuff in front of them. But overall, they are gagging less and finally figuring out 'chewing' and squishing between tongue and gums before swallowing. PHEW. This is the most pressured I've felt so far!!


----------



## mikihope

I love all the updates! And the adorable photos! This is the first non smiley pic of Miriam that I've seen, but she's still an adorable little bunny :cloud9: And Bella is so cute and happy in the pumpkin patch!

Thanks Wish and Wicky for being angry on my behalf. It turns out that our deposit wasn't as large as I thought, and that they apparently took out some rent that we owed them in the beginning of our lease, and trash and water, etc. It's the lazy manager's fault, she's supposed to have sent a breakdown. The breakdown she finally sent a couple of days ago (blindly cut-and-pasted from their ledger) is unreadable, DH and I still don't understand it, and we have PhDs in engineering! Even though it's not right to take those things out of the deposit, I think we might actually owe that money. I'm so tired of trying to deal with it that I might just let it slide.

Wish- It's nice that you got to spend time with your friends, and then come home to your little bundles of fun! They really sound like they'll be early walkers... are you prepared? Hehe, little seagulls. That's a great description of hungry babies. Yay, they're saying mama and dada already! Sadly, gummy only says mama when he's crying, and he clearly and happily says dada to DH. Luckily daycare lady warned me that this tends to happen, or I might have been jealous!

Wicky- thanks for the compliment on gummy's haircut! It's great that Miriam is now on the weight chart. She's growing so well! She's getting such good care from you guys, I'm sure she'll progress in leaps and bounds in everything from here on. Soon, she won't be such a little peanut anymore. Take heart, it does seem that they get more fun and cute as time goes on!

TTC- Wow, how exciting, December is almost here!

Besides crying "mama" and laughing "dada", gummy says "hello" a lot now. It's so funny when they're actually saying stuff with meaning. Unfortunately, he found his shrieking voice again this weekend, because of a hamster toy DH's brother bought from Japan. The toy is a riot, it jiggles around and repeats what you say, but in a high pitched hamster voice. Gummy and the hamster were in an imitation loop, getting more and more high pitched. And then he went "EEEEeeeeee!" I had to turn the hamster off, but the damage was done :cry:

Gummy was a bear for Halloween. It was hilarious when he crawled around, he looked like a living teddy bear. Here are some pics. I included a pic of gummy wearing DH's safety glasses, he looked so funny, and he loved wearing them!


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies! I’m sorry I have been MIA. I know you understand! We are doing well and loving life. Bea is sleeping well and usually has a good 5 to 7 hour chunk in her first stretch. Breast-feeding is also going well though I had to have a milk cyst drained last week. Today we go to her doctor for her 2 month well check and vaccines. She smiles all the time and is starting to make little laughs. Beatrix is a happy baby and we feel so lucky. I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the fall. I will try to check back in more often! Hugs to all!!


----------



## mikihope

So happy to hear from you, Ask! And what a wonderful update, everything is going so well for all of you (except the milk cysts... ouch!). How did Beatrix's 2 month wellness check up go?

Glad to hear that she's such a happy baby. Enjoy the smiles and laughter, they're the best!


----------



## Wish2BMom

lurking today - awesome to see updates and pics! will write more later. T had croup this week and it was scary. Trip to the ER. he's better now though but really clingy and sleeping on me so I'm typing with one hand.

i can't even take the bear pics! he's sooooo cute!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Ok now I'm alone and can type! ha!

Miki - that stinks about your deposit but I guess it all sorta worked out. Booo for the way it was handled, though. Gummy looks SO adorable in that costume, seriously. You must just melt daily - he's so adorable. I really look forward to you guys going for #2! how's the new house coming? getting settled ok? how far is it from your office? you guys aren't anywhere near the fires, right?

ask - so glad to see you're doing well!! yes, please update on how little Bea's 2 month appt went! 

wicky - what's new? what's shakin? :)

TTC - I thought of you this morning, about what you said when even though they are getting older, they can now show or tell you their affection for you. I got up with Timothy and it was just us. I was laying on the floor with my head on this ottoman thing I got them. He came over and stood next to my head and leaned over and put his cheek on my face. He did this 3-4 times, just hugging my face. He's such a love <3 I melted all over the place! 

Soooo yeah - croup last week. Timothy woke up Tues night with a barking cough but no fever so still went to daycare. They called us during the day to let us know about the cough in case we hadn't heard it. He still didn't quite have a fever, but it was going up. Wed night was the worst - he could barely breathe and didn't want to be in the crib. So we barely got any sleep that night. We took him to the pediatrician that morning and they were on the fence but sent us to the ER. They gave us a steroid to help open up his airway and some albuterol b/c the poor muffin also had chest congestion going on. Thank goodness they sent us - DH just dropped us off b/c he had to take Malcolm home to feed him and get bottles and such since we weren't really planning on staying out longer than an hour or so. So T and I were together - they gave him nebulized epinephrine that helped open things up, Tylenol for his fever, took chest xrays (soooooo pitiful to watch but he was a trooper) to make sure he didn't have pneumonia. Then he just slept on my chest until DH and Malcolm came. And actually even most of that time too - he was tuckered out. The xrays showed that he had just a slit of a throat passageway - i'm so glad we went! But everything opened up and fever went down and all was better. Better sleeps that night except that Malcolm came down with a cold too so he was up a lot. T stayed home with me on Friday and I tried to work a little but it was tough. But he was SO good - hung out in his pack 'n' play in the office when I had calls to be on or had to do a little work. i took him to a follow up appt, thankfully with the same NP we saw the day before. I asked her if he was considered 'severe' the day before and she said yes. :cry: But he was like night and day from then already.
T and I definitely bonded quite a bit more over these past few days. He's been very clingy and has a hard time going down to sleep now, though. We are hoping he hasn't regressed. Hopefully it's him just not feeling 100% and he'll bounce back.
One adventure after another. I just keep beating myself up for not knowing that he was really 'severe' and probably should have gone to the ER earlier. DH thought so too but then thought better of it, when he had him at 4:30am that bad night. I know we're all learning here but I don't want any lesson to come at the cost of my children's health and well-being. I feel so terrible. But i'm so glad he's ok now and I'm getting face hugs. <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh and here are some pics! I don't know why it's putting Timothy's dinosaur pic on its side...


----------



## mikihope

Oh, they're so adorable, Wish! Such happy babies. I'm amazed that you could get a photo of them together and posing with pumpkins! They look so well behaved, and like little men. That dinosaur photo of T is so cute, even though I had to turn my head to look at it :haha:

Thanks, gummy did look so ridiculously adorable in the bear costume, especially when he was crawling around. I captured videos of him being a real life teddy bear, and I can't get enough of them! Yeah, he makes me melt all the time with his animated round face. Too bad he isn't as much a of a cuddle bug as T is, though. Face hugs... so sweet -- I'm so envious! When I lay down near gummy, he breaks into loud cackling laughter and rushes over to smash my face. I can sometimes get him to plant a kiss on my cheek on command, but usually he laughs and says (a long and drawn out) "aaaahhhh..." while he grabs my hair on both sides of my face.. hard!

New house is great, even though it's old and we're doing things like sealing windows and stuff. And it's only 2 minutes from daycare and 12 minutes from work! I feel that deserve this, after spending the past few years sometimes commuting 1.5-2 hours one way, and DH working on weekends. Oh, we're not that near the fires but we're suffereing from an extended period of horrendous air quality. DH's lab is closed and he's been working from home.

Poor T, I'm glad that he's so much better now. It must have been so sad and scary for all of you. I've been terrified about gummy getting croup, it sounds so distressing for all involved. I had severe asthma as a child, and I'm always wondering how my parents coped with that. It's so hard to watch your baby suffer. It's nice that T is now well, and you get to enjoy face hugs and cuddles from him :cloud9:


----------



## TTC74

Love reading these updates! Have I told you all about oldest DD? She’s 35 weeks and has choliostasis of pregnancy. They are monitoring her twice a week and intend to induce at 37 weeks (right after thanksgiving). So far the baby is doing great, though.


----------



## mikihope

I had cholestasis too, and that was why I was induced at 37 weeks. I went through all the monitoring too, and I guess it's at least a comfort that they are taking good care of both momma and baby. 

Your poor daughter, does she have the intense itching? I somehow managed to skip the itchy part, no idea why. I'm so glad that baby is doing great. I hope your DD is doing fine too. Only 2 weeks left, it'll pass in a flash! Keep us posted!


----------



## TTC74

Will do. Sadly, she learned that her best friend died yesterday of undetermined reason. So, she’s going through a lot.


----------



## mikihope

Oh no... I'm so sorry to hear of your DD's loss, TTC. What a terribly difficult time for your DD, I hope she stays strong. Hugs to the both of you and your family.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh no that's terrible, TTC!! I'm so sorry for your DD's loss and situation with the baby. I'm super glad that the baby is ok, though. Not long until you can snuggle your new granddaughter!

miki - that's awesome that everything is going great for you guys! Oh, do not be fooled, I get my hair pulled, face smacked, face scratched MANY MANY times a day!! I know that's all out of love too - they just get so excited and don't know how to control their extremities when they do! It was a rare occasion that T leaned in for a hug instead! I also brought M into bed the other morning around 5:20 just to get us through to 6am without crying and he must have been mostly asleep when I did this. He woke up, looked around, saw my face and leaned in for a kiss with a huge smile on his face, like he was pleasantly surprised to have woken up in my bed instead of his crib. SO cute!
and thanks!! those pics with the pumpkins are their school pics so they did whatever they could to get them to sit still together, smile (for the most part) and get those shots! I'm so thankful! I heard squeaky toys were involved. :haha:

I hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving!!


----------



## mikihope

Lucky you, those are adorable pumpkin pics, Wish! And M's reaction to waking up in your bed is so unbearably cute! Ah...I like your theory, I now understand gummy's need to slap our faces. It's love! :haha:

I can't believe the air quality is actually getting worse here. DH is still working from home as his lab is still closed. I feel bad that I'm getting upset about the air quality when so many people are suffering from the devastation from the fires. I'm just so upset that gummy will not be able to have his last swim class of the year this Saturday, and his swim class last Saturday was also cancelled. I so look forward to it, it's so cute and he enjoys it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

it's totally out of love, miki! He wouldn't do that with a stranger, probably. Enjoy every slap! :haha:
Ugh, the air quality - that's like LIFE so I get your annoyance with it. These fires are so disastrous, I feel TERRIBLE. I cannot even fathom that being my life. I wish we could send some of this rain we've been getting all fall over there. We have flooded streams and such. It just snowed last night - HAPPY to send that over.
What are you doing for Kai's first birthday?? 

I've had to already pick a date to have the boys' b/c my family needs to book flights and such. So it'll be the 2nd weekend in Jan, before the 15th (since that's mid-week). Other than that, I have no idea what we're 'doing'. It's really just going to be a party for everyone else b/c the boys won't remember or care, there are probably going to be a lot of people that want to come (or read, will be offended if they aren't invited) and our house can only hold so many people. So do we rent a place? The boys will only be ONE! And maybe we'll ask that people donate to the WWF or ASPCA in lieu of gifts. Oy, so much to think about!


----------



## TTC74

DDs induction date has been set for the Monday following Thanksgiving!


----------



## Gemma James

Hi there I'm on the tww I've been trying to conceive for 5months I'm 6dpo atm and my period is due in 9days fingers crossed for me ladies I've been feeling different from how I normally do on the tww


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Haha, it's true that gummy wouldn't slap a stranger's face! Wow, T and M's 1st birthday is already coming up. And you're so prepared, already with the date set and starting to think about the logistics! We still haven't decided what to do yet. We don't have family here, and we've moved every year since we've moved here to the US. We could invite some friends and DH's cousin and family, maybe...
Yeah, the devastation from the fires is so terrible. I'm relieved that rain is finally on its way; I guess your kind thoughts helped. Wow, snow already... I hope you and family are keeping warm!

TTC- How exciting, and so close to Thanksgiving! I hope she has a smooth delivery!

Hi Gemma, I hope this is the month you get your BFP!

Gummy is so animated these days, and he is always on the move. He's loud and he throws things around, but he's really funny and cheeky. He sounds so cute when he says "baba" for "bottle" and "dada" and "hella" ("hello". It's so funny when he says this when standing in the crib and looking at us sleeping nearby.). He waves and says "byebye", and he does this to daycare lady and to DH. It's really cute. But he doesn't do this to me, and he still only says "mama" when he's crying. If I try to tell him to call me "mama", he just laughs and says "dada". Sigh. DH is supposed to teach him French (basically his native language), but he hasn't done much talking to him in French, so there's no sign of gummy saying any French words.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ohhhhh multilingual child!! awesome!! Yeah, he sounds like he's doing all the right things! I know, i can't eek a 'Mama' out of either of them unless it's by accident. We've got B's, V's, D's all in the works here, no M's hardly.
Timothy is really starting to mimic now - he does this thing where he throws his head from left to right (or right to left, depending on how he's facing you) and then laughs. I didn't know what it was until I realized, it's what WE do to HIM when we want to make him laugh - we'll look away and them back at him really fast and make a face! So he's being a clown and doing it to us! SO cute. And Malcolm is waving (we think) but his teacher said that he's developing more vocally, while T is developing physically. But both are doing great (I had a parent teacher conference last night).

ooooh - good luck to your DD, TTC! And early congrats to you!!

Gemma - welcome! Good luck, I hope this is your month!


----------



## TTC74

Hi all!

Bella is talking so much these days. She’s even stringing 2-3 word together. Her language skills are growing exponentially.

I’m headed to ATL today so that I can be there to be with DD when she’s induced on Monday. Can’t wait to meet Dgd Aurelia!

Good luck Gemma!


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

Hi guys, just a bit of encouragement. I’m a serial poas tester from 1dpo (ok maybe not THAAAAAT early), but I guess I do it so that I’m not disappointed, like you know rather than holding out for the whole two week wait thing only to find it’s a BFN again.
Anyway, this cycle I used a mooncup to keep my hubbies “little swimmers” in there overnight. And I started testing from 9dpo. 
All tests were bright stark BFN. I was so gutted. Then randomly at work I got a taste of blood in my mouth, so much so that I went to loo to check in mirror if I was bleeding! Nothing there. Happened again the next day when I was driving, and both times lasted less that a minute. Veh veh strange... still STARK WHITE BFN at 11dpo too


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

Anyway tested again this morning and was sure there was a shadow. These are tests from yesterday (top), this morning (middle) and this afternoon (bottom). To encourage you if you still have a stark white bfn at 11 or 12dpo it’s not over by a long shot! I’m 13 dpo today and it’s still super faint...


----------



## Wish2BMom

I def see something on that last one! have you tested more since Saturday? I assume from your confessed obsession, the answer is Yes ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

WHEW - all done with Thanksgiving!! What a whirlwind!!! Tons of family in town, Black Friday sales for my Arbonne stuff so those went through the roof (still going today for Cyber Monday!!), Timothy is walking, Malcolm is walking with the help of one of those play walking toys, Timothy is having separation anxiety at night now and is up every hour and WILL NOT go back down on his own without rocking him into a dead sleep...I am having trouble keeping up. Still soooooooo grateful beyond words but this stuff is HARD. Hosted almost 30 people for Thanksgiving. I don't think I had a decent conversation with one person but they all had fun so that's what matters. I actually lost 2lbs over the last few days b/c I've been going and going!! CRAZY!!

how was everyone's holiday?

TTC - that's awesome about Bella! Good luck to you and DD today!! I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## TTC74

Thanks all! I’m officially a Gigi!


----------



## mikihope

Awww... so adorable, TTC! Congrats to you and DD!


----------



## Wish2BMom

just lovely, TTC!!! stats! I need stats and name and all the gooooood stuff please!! :)


----------



## TTC74

Aurelia Noelle was born on 37+1 weighing 6 pounds 6 ounces.


----------



## mikihope

She has a beautiful name, TTC!

Wish- Wow, T is walking already! And what a cute little mimic he is. I hope for your sake he gets over his nightly separation anxiety quick! Gummy is almost a year old and still not walking. He's a pro at throwing things and chasing a ball around, though. He's like a little puppy. Yeah, we hope he'll at least be somewhat able to speak French at some point. DH just used youtube and talking toys, but I've been trying to get him to talk to gummy more in French.
I'm so impressed with your ability to host 30 people for Thanksgiving! We had a quiet one, and I was proud of myself for being able to cook a bunch of dishes. That's all I was able to do.

HoneyBeeBee- The line looks clear to me! Have you tested again?

I had a harrowing past couple of days as I miscalculated the extra tax I was supposed to send to the IRS. I had been unaware of this extra tax until the IRS sent a letter. When I filled in the form to calculate it, it was almost 100k! I was in shock, and I was wondering how to come up with the money, and how we'd ever have gummy #2. I felt so bad for gummy as we're alone here with no relatives for him to mix around with. And I also feel like it would be nice for him to have a sibling that is also a donor egg baby. It turned out that I made a major mistake, and it was 12k. Still a big dent to the wallet, but not 100k!

Anyway, in the couple of days where I thought I had to cough up that huge amount, I told my sis about my situation. and she told me that I should be thankful for at least being able to have one child, and that I'm lucky I could conceive when others can't. This from a person who had 2 kids close together in age as it was so easy for her to conceive naturally. And she says she has no money when she has property which would yield a million dollars (plus there's no capital gains tax in Singapore) if she sold it, and they have lived in my parents' house since before her kids were born. And my parents have cared for her kids and paid for everything (including vacations), while DH and I struggle on our own. Sigh, sometimes she can sound so insensitive.

But she's right... I am thankful for gummy. He's such a joy, and so ridiculously funny and happy :cloud9: And it's true that I am thankful that I was able to conceive, because of the kindness of our donor.


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

Yay I did test again and this is line progression from 12dpo to 17dpo!


----------



## TTC74

Honeybee - congrats! 

AFM - praying for a Xmas bfp! 

Here’s a pic of me with my granddaughter! Talk about feeding my baby Fever!


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - beautiful name and good size!! How's DD doing?

miki - Good job on the multi-dish meal prep!! Well done! It's hard and I certainly wasn't doing it all myself. My aunts and Mom were there to help too. There was literally a line of dishes for the microwave and oven. :haha:

Yeah, sisters can be like that. They have all the ability to tell you what's what but not listen to what they are actually saying and how it might apply to them. Or sound coming from them. I'm sorry for her insensitivity. I'm glad about that miscalculation!!! WOAH! When do you guys think you'll try again?
Yes, I too am SO grateful to our donor for me to be able to carry and bring these boys into the world. They are just everything to us. I'm grateful for even being able to afford it, have insurance that covered so much, my health during the pregnancy - so much. I'd really love it if we happened to have another accidentally but I know that door is closed.


----------



## TTC74

DD is doing okay. She had severe tearing during the delivery. They thought they were going to have to do a transfusion. So, it’s going to be a slow recovery. She’s grateful to be home, though! 

I really wanted to be in the delivery room but totally respect her decision that it just beher and her DH. Now that I know how her delivery went, I’m glad I wasn’t in there. I may have panicked seeing DDlose so much blood.


----------



## TTC74

I’m so confused! I was out of town for the past week with my daughter (who was giving birth to my first granddaughter). I didn’t temporarily check OPK while I was there. I woke up this morning and my temp was up.so,I’m afraid I Od but my OPK is darker today than it was yesterday. I don’t know what to think! I haven’t bd since I’ve been back bc I’ve been so exhausted but I’m ready now. I just hope I didn’t miss it!


----------



## TTC74

nevermind! Positive OPK this morning! Woohoo!


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed TTC!!!
That's scary about your DD but I'm glad she's recovering. I needed a transfusion b/c my uterus didn't start contracting on its own and I was hemorrhaging blood. I'm glad my Mom wasn't in the room as well. They actually took DH and the babies out of the room while they worked on me. I can't imagine how scary that must have been for him.


----------



## mikihope

What an adorable newborn pic, TTC! I'm glad your DD is recovering. Fx for your Xmas BFP!

Honeybee- That's a great line progression!

Wish - How nice to have your mom and aunts on hand to help! As happy as I am to be living here, the huge distance between me and my relatives is a hard thing to deal with. But then again, absence makes the heart grow fonder! As you can see, sometimes my sister can get on my nerves with her insensitivity. I guess it's true that she probably just doesn't put herself in my shoes before she gives me her opinion. Yet I tread super carefully when I think of what to say to her. I have never told her to be thankful for what she has, or that it could be worse, etc. Even though her life looks easy to me, I know that it doesn't seem that way to her. I try to give her support through that lens, and pick my words carefully so I validate how she feels and she doesn't get hurt.

How scary that you lost so much blood. I remember being so shocked when I read your birth story. Thank goodness all was well, you recovered, and you now have adorable 11 month old twins! So true... I too am so grateful for the same things, all of which enabled me to carry and bring sweet gummy into this world. I think we're going to start trying for #2 around the middle of next year. I can't believe how time flies!


----------



## Wish2BMom

It was nice to have my family all there to pitch in. My folks and sister all live in NC so they aren't around often. My folks have made it up 4x this year, though so that's good. Quarterly is enough for DH with them! :) And my sister made it up 2x - she is busier (folks are retired) so it's understandable. And DH is NOT a fan of hers so the buffer is good. I don't know when we'll travel down there to see them. They want us to but DH is not too keen on doing it anytime soon.

I hear you - it's a double-edged sword. If your family was closer, they might stress you out more. But being SO far, like you are, is stressful sometimes too b/c you can't just drive a long distance to see them. You have to fly, and I'd think that's not a cheap flight either.
Oooooh I can't wait for you to start trying again!

11 month olds - where has the time gone....?


----------



## Oneday83

Guys...I'm 35 and just started trying. I'm 25 days late and get BFNs. Just wondering, is there anywhere for me to look up what the abbreviations mean? A bit lost!


----------



## TTC74

Oneday83 said:


> Guys...I'm 35 and just started trying. I'm 25 days late and get BFNs. Just wondering, is there anywhere for me to look up what the abbreviations mean? A bit lost!

Common Abbreviations


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi OneDay - wow, 25 days?? that's crazy. Have you called a doc? is this the first time this has happened to you?


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Yeah, it's good to have a buffer with my family too. I just wish it were closer to the distance that you have, rather than a 16 hour flight! Wow, 4x! That's so great they get to see the boys that often while they're changing so fast. I hope it's not hard for you that DH isn't such a fan of your sister. My DH really dislikes my mom, and I understand as she has many flaws (and she pretended he was just my friend whenever introducing him to friends and family, even after we'd been living together for several years), but it is tough because she's still my mother.
We actually got to meet up with family twice in the past week. My cousin and family were in town last week and we met up for dinner, and DH's cousin was traveling for work and popped by our house last night for dinner and to celebrate gummy's 1st birthday. We're having a "real" party for him this Sunday, with a small group of people. I think there will be maybe 12 people total, but I'm already so stressed out about the logistics. I don't know if we have enough space! And the cooking and getting the place clean and ready! Plus we have my work Xmas party the night before... Luckily DH's cousin who lives 60 miles away is used to hosting kid's birthday parties and is being a massive help to us.

OneDay- Are you still getting BFNs?

Yes, gummy is 1 year old! I still can't believe it. He's evolving into a little person with such a huge, happy personality. He's just so cheeky and goofy, he makes me laugh so hard. I'm just so lucky to have him in my life :cloud9:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy birthday, Gummy!!!! I hope you have a great time this weekend with him and the party. I fully understand your stress but don't worry too much about it. Focus on the fun parts!! 
That's great you got to see some family this week! What a great surprise!
It's a little tough on me that DH doesn't like my sister only b/c there is zero between them. She doesn't see her faults and he doesn't really just go with it, but rather ignores her. But then there are situations I think people should get over themselves and just be a good person and we had something like that over Thanksgiving where my sister and nieces ended up staying the night with us (without their Dad) instead of the hotel. DH got the air mattress all set up, etc. Not one of them thanked DH when they left the next morning. They thanked ME, but none of them said anything to him. Pissed me off kinda. Like, you don't have to be best friends but have a sense of decency.
So it's really good we have the buffer. TBH my sister can be a lot for me too so it's also good for me to have distance sometimes.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ttc - how's being a new grandma? how's your daughter's recovery? how's the little one?


----------



## TTC74

My daughter is healing well. My granddaughter has gained back up to her birthweight. So, she’s good too. 

On another note, my husband just accepted a new job. It’s going to be brutal to adjust to since we’ve worked together since we met. But, this will change our financial circumstances considerably.


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's wonderful about DD, GDD AND your DH's new job!! Things are coming up roses for you, TTC! And look at that temp jump from yesterday! ;)

oneday - the suspense is killing me!


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Thanks for the birthday wishes for gummy! It's like he knew he grew up a year and has become much more like a little person. I'm kind of excited about having people celebrate his birthday with him, but am so afraid that I'll screw things up. I'll try to heed your advice and focus on the fun parts!
That's really too bad about your sister and family. While I do believe in being genuine, I too think that they could try to be civil and thank your DH. I hope that things get better over time. In my family, they all act really friendly to each other. My mom is the most outwardly charming person ever. It annoys me, but some people are taken in by it.

TTC- Wow, so much good stuff and change happening in your life! I think I know how you feel about your DH not working at the same place. DH and I worked in the same place a lot of the time. In fact, that's how we met. I hope that you'll adjust to the new circumstances quickly!

AFM- I've been trying to deal with the constant daycare closures and have been looking around at preschools. Unless they have infant programs, gummy can only start in 2020! He's on the waitlist for 2 with infant programs. In the meantime, daycare lady has brought in 2 new babies, so the total is now 4 babies with 2 carers. So I thought that she wouldn't pull one of her famous closures, given these people just started at her daycare, and the holiday closure is coming up.

Well, she sent a text at 8:15am on Thursday saying daycare was closed as she was unwell. These last minute closures have occurred an average of 2 times a month since we started, and it has been affecting my work performance. I've been trying to be hired as full time staff and not a low paid postdoc, but I can't be hired if I am this unreliable. So I had a talk with her on Friday, but it really became about us finding backup care and whether she can keep daycare open for half the day instead of suddenly closing. She didn't talk about or apologize for the excessive last minute closures. I know the obvious thing is to move on, and that has been what I've been working on, but it's really so hard to think of moving gummy from this daycare, which is truly lovely for him in every other way. Also, it is tremendously hard to find daycare in our area.

Anyway, I've tired of worrying about daycare, and I hope that the situation gets resolved soon. I'm going to try to have fun with gummy this weekend and hopefully he'll have fun at his birthday party! 

I hope that everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Wish2BMom

How was the party, miki? I hope you had so much fun and gummy did too!! 

ughhhhh, that is the PITS about the daycare situation! She seems to understand that she's got all of the parents by the...you know what. I believe all daycares do. It's a necessity that we can't afford to not have, we rely on them so much, and really - what leverage do we have. And this seems like it's even more so with you and your area b/c of the wait times of all of the daycares. So she can basically do what she wants and she won't lose clients. And if she does, she can get more easily. Especially since it's such a lovely place otherwise. I'm so sorry you're going through this!! The ripple effect to your job and livelihood is not fair at all. And you've been beyond fair with her, having conversations. You potentially could threaten to review her badly online, if she's posted anywhere. That should cramp her ability to get new clients. I'm not about threats but she needs to understand there's a little something you could do that could hit her in a bad way. And it wouldn't be dishonest!


----------



## TTC74

Just getting over my first pos hpt in like a year (another CP).


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh noooo, I'm sorry TTC. Do you know how much longer you'll keep trying for? Do you feel like it's wearing you down at all or are you good to go? I don't know how you have the stamina!


----------



## TTC74

I really don't know the answer to either of your questions. It is wearing me down a bit. So, I won't continue to try forever. I will continue for a few more months probably, though. Tomorrow is my birthday. I'll be 44. So, losing hope to say the least.


----------



## Wicky78

TTC - I'm so sorry to hear about the CP. It's so hard to get your hopes up and have them crushed. I know what you mean about age starting to feel like a serious time limit. I turn 41 in a month and I am already wondering how much longer my body would cooperate, if I wanted to try for another. Thankfully, I've already determined I can't carry another baby, but it's still part of the grieving process to think about REALLY can't versus "it would be a terrible/dangerous idea." :hugs:


----------



## Wicky78

Miki - I hope Gummy's 1st birthday party was tons of fun for you, DH, and Gummy!!! It's hard to believe he's already a year old. It seems like it couldn't possibly have been that long ago that he was born. But I bet it also feels like life is unimaginable without him now, too! 

Daycare sounds like it's been a real challenge lately. I know you've been struggling with this for months, so it's got to be wearing thin by now. I saw an article in the Washington Post that talked about backup childcare and the statistics on how much parents miss work due to childcare issues, including daycare closures. I thought of you and hoped that your situation had improved, but I see it's only gotten worse :growlmad: Here's the link, in case you want to read it. There might be an idea in there that helps? https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...ew-child-care-benefit/?utm_term=.fda27823a498


----------



## Wicky78

Wish - I saw your post that the boys are walking! That is so exciting... and maybe a bit more challenging for mom & dad? They must be so cute toddling around! Gosh, in less than a month, they'll be a year old, too. Time definitely flies and I'm feeling like I want to just slow it down. But I suppose I'll laugh at that someday when M is a teenager and it feels like time has sped up even more. For now, photos and videos are essential! 

The holidays are springing up on us. Do you think the boys are aware enough to get excited about presents this year? Or maybe just the paper tearing and packaging :haha: Will you spend the holidays with extended family, or just your family unit at home? We're doing a low-key holiday because I don't have any PTO yet, to speak of. So just us with my mom on Christmas and then my Dad and step-mom come the weekend after, then my SIL and nephew for New Year's. It will be fun and a bit hectic, but at least we don't have to travel with a baby!


----------



## Wicky78

TTC - I realized I hadn't been on to congratulate you about your granddaughter's arrival. I hope DD is doing well and that you're all enjoying the sweet little bundle!


----------



## TTC74

I wish DD and DgD lived closer. Sigh. But yes. It's a pleasure to know that she's doing well with mommy and to see all the pictures and to be planning my next trip!


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - Happy birthday!! :cake: I know what you mean about living closer. I wish my folks lived closer too, at least during the holidays and such. It'll only get harder for them to visit. :(

wicky - so glad to see you pop on! lowkey holidays sounds good to me! Nah, we opened some presents with the boys a couple of weeks ago from our neighbors and it was just paper tearing. I mean, they adore the teddy bear they got and use the Little People farm they got them, but there wasn't any new, distinctive excitement about it. But they LOVE the Christmas tree lights, especially when we turn on the changing lights! They stare at it and grunt and squeal intermittently! :haha: So I'll wrap a few things or just make a couple bags of tissue paper for them. :) We'll head over to my aunt & uncle's house as usual, around noon or so but be home earlier. I'm not sure if my BIL and his family are coming down to our house or not but we'll want to be home for that too. We'll have to work out a new rhythm. We used to just stay over my A&U's the whole night and that's what we've been doing for years. But now with the boys, we'll see what we do. And they have to be in bed by 7 anyway. :shrug:
The toddling is awesome and SO cute to watch. It's not too challenging for us - when we can't keep a CLOSE eye on them, we gate them into the living room only. We have a ton of toys and a huge rubber mat (those puzzle pieces ones) in there, fencing to keep them out of the fireplace/tree/cords/curtains. When we can, we open those up and let them run around the whole downstairs and just follow them around and play.


----------



## TTC74

Bella has pink eye. Sigh. Just so much going on.


----------



## Wish2BMom

girl, I feel you - we had the stomach bug this weekend and both boys have ear infections again. And there is a confirmed case of RSV at their daycare sooooooo....ugh.


----------



## Wicky78

Baby/family illnesses suck. I feel for you, TTC and Wish!


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Thanks for your continued support (and as always, your wisdom), it makes the daycare issue seem easier to handle. It’s so true, how dependent we are on daycares. I don’t dare give her a bad review, but I’m slowly but surely trying to prepare myself to be able to leave if the time comes. Oh no, poor M and T, I hope their ear infections clear up. And poor you and family, stomach bugs are very un-fun. But what IS fun is toddling toddlers! How amazing that both boys are walking! Gummy just stands there. I don’t think he’s figured out how to move his feet forwards to get places.
Gummy had a great 1st birthday party, and I did have fun too. Thanks for reminding me to enjoy the fun parts!

TTC- Happy belated birthday! I’m sorry to hear about your CP. I really hope that TTC works out for you. Poor Bella, I hope her pink eye clears up soon.

Wicky- Yay, glad to see you back with all your updates! Sounds like your holidays will be so fun, and yes… hectic. We’ve decided on a very low key holiday, and the only thing we’ve planned is to have a little celebration with DH’s cousin and family on Sunday. How’s M doing? I bet she’s laughing and moving a lot these days!
Thanks, gummy’s birthday was a ton of fun! And yes, I can’t believe that a year has passed, and how unimaginable life would be without him. Thank you so much for your support with gummy’s daycare situation, and for the link. I read it, and I realized that my workplace does offer decent backup care, but the problem is that it doesn’t work when you need the care immediately. We get 15 days a year at a backup daycare center, and it costs $15 each day. But it takes several hours for the company to get back with an update on the reservation, and by then it’s too late. Plus there never is space at the nearby centers. Anyway, my productivity has been suffering from my worries about backup care, and I felt less alone after reading that article.

Gummy’s birthday party turned out to be a lot of fun, and I managed to cook lamb, BBQ chicken, roasted veggies and the birthday cake. DH’s cousin helped a lot with the logistics of dealing with kids, and kid’s party food/decor/favors, etc. She was amazing, and the reason the party turned out so well. Gummy had so much fun and was so happy with all those people around.

Here’s a photo of me blowing out the candle for gummy, a photo of gummy "cutting" the cake, a photo of gummy with DH’s cousin’s kid, and the cake that I made. Everything on the cake was edible and made of fondant, except for the candle and the balloons. The kids ate the animals. I looked terrible in all the photos that were taken that day, and I hope that part of the reason was that I was super tired and sleep-deprived. Plus my work holiday party was the night before. We brought gummy for that too. At least gummy had the time of his life over the weekend. Two parties, and one was for him!


----------



## Wish2BMom

What a fun celebration!! you pulled it off! AND with another whole party that weekend - you're insane! Well done! :) You guys look adorable. I can't wait for the boys' party. We are being as lowkey as possible but we are extending the invite beyond family to some friends. So our house will be packed again. We are going to do a Monster theme, since I always call them our little monsters. I got a onesie for each of them and a couple decorations so far but other than that, I'm not going to spend too much. There will be some kids too, though - do I have to get them goodie bags if the birthday boys don't even really know what's going on?? Ugh - such a new realm for me!!

Merry Christmas to all - I hope you all have a wonderful, safe and extraordinary day, especially those with the newest littles. May this be the beginning of such an incredible new set of holidays for us all!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Merry Christmas!! Did everyone have a good one? 

We had an interesting Christmas Eve! Mr Timothy ended up having a reaction to his amoxicillin he was on for his ear infection. Day 6, so he was able to come off of it and we were told to just let it leave his system, the rash would get worse but he'd be ok. Well that night his face started swelling too, his hives were out of control. We did a telemedicine visit (super cool, like FaceTiming with a random doctor, but they can see him and assess him from afar). She wanted to call in a steroid for us to give him but our pharmacy was closed. So she said to watch him for 90 mins and if it didn't go down, head to the ER. Of course it didn't go down so at 10:30 Monday night, I packed him up and we headed to the ER. NOT the place I want to be on Christmas Eve!! It was packed but thankfully they look out for the little ones and try to get them in and out as quickly as possible. We got there, were seen and let go within 1.5 hrs. My cousin and aunt were actually there too at the same time for something she had going on so we even popped in for a visit! We were going to take a holiday family photo and post to FB but I didn't want T to be there any longer than he needed to be exposed to whatever was floating around! Anyway - he slept like a champ that night (thanks, Benedryl) and yesterday was SO fun with them. Probably a typical day but I just enjoyed it so much. They worked on their present-opening skills (yay tissue paper!!), only got a couple of presents to open. But just playing with them all day, staying in PJs for most of it, baking brownies, hearing them giggle in the other room playing with Dad...my heart grew 10 times that day! (I see you, Grinch! :haha:)
His hives started coming back last night - I thought they'd be on their way out since he stopped the meds! I gave him a little Benedryl again but he had a swollen eye this morning. So now I'm waiting to see if we need to bring him in again. The receptionists at the doc know my voice by now and they have so much sympathy for T and M - we are there so much! These first years of daycare are no joke! I hope they have immune systems of steel after 2 yrs though! Almost halfway through!


----------



## TTC74

Wish - totally relating to the daycare illness cycle. Ugh! Hope the little ones feel better soon!

Miki - adorable birthday celebration for gummy!

AFM - had a nice Christmas. Just stressing now over my husband's new job. I know it's the best thing for our family, but I will so dread losing the ability to see him all day long anytime I'd like.


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - absence makes the heart grow fonder! :) So glad you had a nice Christmas. Must have been a really fun year with Bella being the age she is. I cannot wait for next year with the boys.

Everyone is doing...ok. HA! I'm giving Malcolm Zyrtec every morning to hopefully stave off another ear infection before his tubes surgery on 1/15 (his bday! :( ). But he's got a little cold at least, it looks like. Timothy has another tooth popping through - that makes 8!! Malcolm's mouth looks like he's stuck at 6 for awhile but who knows. The kid pops teeth when no one is looking. They are both a little clingier lately - i think they are in the developmental phase where they are supposed to be getting this way. 
Sleeping is still a challenge, but it's flopped - Timothy has only woken up once a night for the past few nights now but M is up a few times and is tough to get back to sleep on his own. Easy to get to sleep in your arms but as soon as his head hits the crib he's up again.
Their party will be next weekend. My folks are coming into town on Thursday so that'll be fun.

I hope you all had a fun and safe New Year! We did nothing - was just a regular night for us with a day off after. It was fine, though - we're thinking about maybe hosting next year. We usually do it with the same group of friends.

Miki - how's the daycare situation going?

wicky - how are you? how was Christmas for you guys?

newbies - any status updates??


----------



## mikihope

Happy New Year everyone! I hope everyone has a wonderful year!

Wish- Thanks, gummy did have a blast at his party, and he does well at parties as he loves having lots of stuff going on and people around. Christmas was low key for us, though. We had a lunch with DH's cousin and family on Christmas eve, and that was all.

I can't believe how much you've gone through with the boys' allergies and ear infections, etc. You're superwoman for managing to take care of all that, and for maintaining such a positive attitude! I hope Malcolm's tubes surgery goes really well, the poor little guy.

Daycare has been closed for 2 weeks for the break, so there hasn't been any more closure drama. But I expect that soon! DH is more relaxed now that it's a new year and we may be able to move gummy to a preschool that takes infants. He doesn't qualify until next year for preschools that take 2+ year olds. We had to put gummy in backup daycare for the past 2 days, and he didn't nap at all there! It was bright, and he was only crying in the crib the first day, and only playing in the crib the second day. But he was very cheerful and the lack of naps didn't seem to affect him. He was a hit with the staff, with his constant laughing and smiles. His crying the first day we dropped him off was heart wrenching, though. The backup daycare was really nice, but I know that he only managed to get in because many parents were out of town, and because we applied early. It’s not going to be possible to simply get a backup spot in the daycare center with no prior notice.

TTC- Thanks, it was nice to celebrate his birthday, even if he won’t remember it! I think I know how you feel, as I have worked in the same workplace as DH on and off. We are in the same field of work, and we got together while working for the same boss. I’ve found that I got used to not working together quite quickly, and hopefully the same will be true for you.

AFM- Gummy took his first step on Christmas day. But since then, he’s still stuck at one step. I’ve seen him take two, but it was very unsteady and he crashed to his hands and knees right after. He's good at standing unassisted, and can even throw a large ball quite far from overhead with both hands. But I think he prefers crawling still.

DH and I took gummy along with us to a brewery last Sunday, and it was so nice to be back doing stuff we used to enjoy as a couple. It was a dog and kid friendly brewery, so that was a bonus for us. We also went on a day trip to Monterey with him and ate at a nice restaurant. It’s nice to finally be able to enjoy life as a family without worrying so much about house and baby stuff.

How’s everyone else?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy New Year, miki!
Go Gummy, go!!! I'm sure he'll take off soon and be running around like a maniac! Of COURSE he hit it off with the staff at the backup daycare! I'd think they fell in love with him and might sneak him in fulltime! ;)
Isn't it so fun to get back into those things you used to do?? We've done that a few times but it's getting better. As long as we are armed with snacks and toys, we're good to go! We've gotten so many compliments on how good the boys are. I just hope it's not b/c they just haven't hit the tantrum stage just yet and pray that they stay good boys like this. 

We have the boys' birthday party this weekend and I'm kinda stressing. We're going to have like 50 people here, including kids!! My cousin is making us cupcakes - they are awesome. All frosted into little monsters. And we're going to do apps and pizza. But I don't think we've thought enough about this and I'm completely stressing on lack of space for everyone. Our living room is completely taken over for the boys - we'll have to clean that up. And though we have a sizeable colonial home, it's still not going to fit FIFTY people. I don't know what to do but we don't really have the money or the lead time to change it to another location. I guess we'll just have most people standing! GAH!
I did get a craft for the kids to do - make your own monster mask. So that's a little something. I'm sure it'll all be fine but I'll be happy when it's 3:30 on Saturday and it's over!


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Wow, 50 people! I bet you'll have a blast with this many people. And... I think that more people fit into a space than you can imagine (I used to live in small apartments and could hold decent-sized parties in them), so I think that your house may be fine for that number of people. Going from what you say about the size of the house, that is. I was the most worried about the kids, as adults can always fend for themselves. It turned out that the kids were easily amused by the funniest of things. Kids as old as 7 and 9 were in gummy’s playpen and playing with his toys. And this plastic stacking ice cream scoop game was a hit, it was the simplest of things. We got a few extra foldable chairs, and it turned out that some adults were on the floor with the kids. It was all very relaxed. And talking about relaxing, it sounds like your boys are really well-behaved and a joy to bring out! Gummy was really great in his stroller, but now he seems to want to get out of it and be at the table.

The woman who looked after gummy did look very crestfallen when we told her we wouldn't be back the next day. I could imagine her keeping him there! Actually, I really liked it there, but it's too far from home to consider as a possible place for gummy. I'm upping the search now, as daycare is closed yet again today, this time for apparent flooding and her back acting up for the 100th time. We got the text at 8am. Both DH and I had important meetings in the morning, so we texted her asking if she'd consider remaining open for the morning. She of course said she couldn't, but she also texted that she understood if her daycare was not a good fit for us at this point! Umm... it wouldn't be a good fit for anyone, at this point. I appreciate all the other amazing things about the daycare, but this has become a deal breaker. I'll be so sad to move gummy, but I think it will be much better for all of us. We're on 2 wait lists, but the chances of him getting in this year for those schools are virtually nil. I have to get him on more wait lists, and it costs so much to do that. It's really so difficult in our area.

TTC- I forget if you mentioned this...When does your husband start his new job?


----------



## TTC74

Miki - first Monday in February. It’s both exciting and terrifying! 

I’m so confused guys. Lend a girl your eyes. I can’t seem to duplicate this. Is it a dye run or something? 11 DPO Early Result Wondfo.


----------



## TTC74

Now that it’s dry . . . It appears to be a crack in the test or something. ‍♀️


----------



## mikihope

TTC- Don't worry, I bet you and DH will get used to the new situation really quick! I can relate to the anxiety, though. I'll keep you in my thoughts! Sorry that the line on that test turned out to be a crack... did you test some more?

Well, I emailed our 2nd choice preschool on Friday and got a call back Friday evening with the news that there is a slot starting Feb 1! While this school isn't as shiny and impressive looking as our 1st choice, it has the same philosophy (Reggio Emila) and the same wonderful activities and diversity. I was hoping to be able to wait till Feb/March, when our 1st choice starts to inform parents if they got accepted. But then again, this school has a crazy waiting list... it can take 3 years! The only reason I'm hoping we got in is that they strive for diversity and therefore sometimes take in certain kids earlier. Anyway, DH and I decided that we should go ahead and sign up, as it is so ridiculously hard to get accepted into preschool in general over here. We could be stuck in our current daycare situation for over a year if we turn down this spot.

I forgot to mention that the preschool is less than 2 blocks away from our house, and next to a public pool and very close to an amazing park. So the kids walk to the park a lot, and they have swimming lessons during the summer. DH and I are visiting the preschool again tomorrow morning, and we'll sign up then if all looks ok. I think that we can't afford to take the chance and give up this slot in the hopes that we get our 1st choice. It's difficult enough to get in anywhere, so we should be delighted. But I find myself feeling so apprehensive and sad...

Our current daycare is really lovely, the level of care is wonderful, and the carer to baby ratio is 2:1 at the most. It was 1:1 since August, but now she has 2 new babies. The daycare center will feel so much less personal and cozy. I feel sad leaving gummy's second "home", and I feel sad thinking of how they'd probably miss gummy. I really wish it hadn't come to this :cry:


----------



## mikihope

Forgot to add that gummy isn't really starting preschool, these are the preschools that have infant and toddler rooms. There are really few preschools like this in the area, I guess that's why it's so hard to get in.


----------



## TTC74

CD1 for me today. 

Bella pushed a kid in school today! Not hard. DH said it was more like a warning to get out of her personal space.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all!!
miki - I'm SO HAPPY that you got into a daycare!!! Yours sounds just like ours - I can see how moving from the current ratio to the new one will be an adjustment but just remember too - Gummy is on the MOVE! He's going to make friends, they are going to become more independent with each other. So there will be less of a need for him to 'need' his caretakers that much. And really, if the caretakers are doing a good job, they'll make you feel like he's their one and only so you get that level of comfort. I ADORE the boys' caretaker. She said she's going to cry when they move to the toddler room in March but she did request that they get a certain teacher who is softer than the other (the other is more like 'tough love' and she said our boys are good boys and don't need that - they need snuggles! :)) But I'm not supposed to know any of that. I'm friends with her on FB too - she really makes me feel like the boys are her only ones.
Also, i cannot believe your current lady cancelled AGAIN!!! She clearly knows she's impacting you negatively or she wouldn't have opened the door for you to leave. I think everything about this new place sounds wonderful - location, philosophy and it'll be a place for Gummy to grow. AND he'll most likely be in the same class now with his classmates he'll go to actual school with since it's local. That's my one sad thing - our boys are in the town we work in right now, not our home town. So I'd like to switch them out maybe around kindergarten into one in this town, though it might be ridiculously expensive, but to make friends before they go into first grade. (choke - I don't even want to think that far out just yet!! :cry:)

TTC - what a weird test! So sorry for AF. And Bella - strong little lady, I hope that's all it was was her sticking up for herself. How's your GDD doing? How's the situation with DH moving jobs working out?

wicky - how are you doing?

missing all of the other girls who I assume have moved on! <3 I just can't seem to give this up. It's a nice break in work sometimes to pop in. :)

So the boys are ONE!! As of yesterday! CRAZY. I cannot believe I can even say the words "I have one year old twin boys". It's still a shock to me. 
Their party went really well! And you were right TTC - we actually did fit everyone pretty nicely. It was packed, but people were mulling around and socializing. I got a craft for the kids to make their own monster masks, so that took up some time. It was 3 hrs and the first hour was people getting there, eating and drinking. 2nd hour was craft hour and then around the 2 hr mark, we did the cupcakes/sang HBD. The boys didn't dive into their cupcakes like everyone wants. Malcolm even made a 'EWWWW' face when I put some frosting in his mouth! HA! this was their first sugary food like this, so I figured it was going to go this way. That took probably about a 1/2 hr and then I took the boys up to bed and people started filtering out. By 3, just some family was leftover. It was great!!

Malcolm got tubes in his ears yesterday b/c of all of his ear infections. Hopefully now he'll have some relief. The whole procedure was ridiculously quick. I couldn't go back with him so it was about 5 mins from when they took him from me til she came back and said he was asleep and he did great! They read a book and he passed right out. Then it was about 13 mins after that (I literally was able to get coffee from the coffee machine and sit down) that the doc came in and said he was done and in recovery until he woke up. 5 mins later I heard his scream coming down the hall - I had a bottle ready for him b/c he hadn't been able to eat since 3am (it was almost 9:30) and he settled right down. The screaming was completely normal for a baby coming out of anesthesia. After that, he was a little cranky getting into his carseat to go home, cried a teeny bit leaving the parking lot but once we got going he was fine. And perfectly happy by the time we got home. Easy peasy! Then we had a snack, played a little and then he napped for about 2.5 hrs. It was a fun Malcolm-Mama day! :)


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Thanks! I'm excited and sad and afraid at the same time. It's emotionally hard leaving a daycare, and scary to move to a new one. We set a start date on the 19th, so there's still time to get used to the idea. Thanks for sharing your experience, I was hoping that I'd feel that way about the carers. Oh, that's tough that you have to think about moving the boys before they go to kindergarten. Caring for our LOs is so fraught with heartache. Luckily, they will be completely fine and make new friends easily. It's the parents that have a harder time moving on!

Happy birthday Malcolm and Timothy! It's so wonderful that they're now a year old. Your party sounded fabulous, I knew you'd pull it off! I'm so glad that Malcolm's surgery went well, and he recovered so well. Poor thing, I hope that his ears are much better from now on.

TTC- Sorry about AF. I agree with your DH, sounds like Bella just wanted to set a boundary!

AFM- I'm going for a consult at the clinic in 3 weeks time! Then we can start the process to prepare for a FET cycle. I can't believe that we're already at this point again, time has flown!

I hope everyone else is doing well, and I miss hearing from all of you!​


----------



## Wish2BMom

ooooh let the games begin!! How many frosties do you have again? So crazy to think you're going to start again. I hope it all goes so quickly for you and you get preg quickly. I often think about our last frostie (who is no more :() and if I was younger, would we have tried one more time. I don't think so - the cost is astounding for 2, I can't imagine paying for daycare for 3. And diapers. And college (HAHA just kidding wecan'taffordcollege :rofl:). As much as I'd love to have another cherub around here, I ultimately don't think it would be very fair to everyone. It's fun to daydream, though. :)


----------



## Wicky78

Hi ladies!

I hope you are all doing well. I have been keeping up, but haven't had time or energy to respond. I'm going to start with my updates, then post some responses to your recent stuff after. 

Time goes by so fast! M turned 9 months on Saturday (which happened to be my birthday, too). She is so much fun at this age - lots of interaction, expressions, babbling, and movement. Although she has yet to actually crawl or say a real word. She also doesn't have any teeth yet. She has been teething FOREVER but nothing has cut through yet. I wonder if that means she'll have a whole bunch pop through in a short period of time. 

Anyway, we are feeding her some purees and trying some BLW, but she hasn't figured out how to pick up small pieces and put them into her mouth (or anywhere else, for that matter), so it's mostly us putting little bits of "regular" food in her mouth to taste. So far the big winners are bacon (just the flavor) and whipped cream. With the purees, she loves most of the fruits and veggies we've given her and even tolerates the meats. The only things she hasn't liked were avocado and egg. 

We're still nursing, but just at bedtime, as my supply was so low it was getting really annoying to pump at work and she doesn't seem to want to go to the breast any time but bedtime. So I guess we're going with what she wants. I'm kind of sad about it, as I'm thinking this might not last very long and then BF will be over, but I'm also a little relieved since it has been such a struggle for me.

Sleep has been pretty good at night. She sleeps about 8-9 hours at a time, more if I can sleep late with her. But NO naps during the day or sometimes a couple of 20 minute snoozes. On the rare occasion whens she naps during the day, she sleeps for 2-3 hours. So I know she's got to be sleep deprived, but I am not sure what to do about it if she refuses to nap. Ugh.

Unfortunately, I've had some setbacks with the post-partum depression symptoms and had to increase medications. We think it might be a combination of seasonal affective disorder and the post-partum symptoms making things worse right now. It made the pre-holiday season a bit blah, but I started feeling better around Christmas and I think it's evening out now. Thankfully, it doesn't seem to impact M much, as I can get my mom to help out when I'm not feeling up to handling everything at home. DW is so supportive and has been taking great care of M during the day. I just miss our "us" time, since we still work opposite schedules and have very little overlap of time that isn't sleeping.

We graduated from physical therapy so M's torticollis is gone and she is at least meeting the milestones for her adjusted age and a bunch for her actual age. We're still in occupational therapy because she seems to have lots of sensory sensitivities that have made transitioning to solid foods more challenging. But at least we only have to go once a month and not every week anymore!

The holidays were good. M seemed to enjoy presents - or more specifically, wrapping paper - and got a kick out of the festivities. She did a lot of smiling and laughing. She also got to see her grandpa and grandma from Indiana as well as her grandma in Maryland, so that was nice for all of us. I can't believe that it's almost February! This time last year, I was miserable and pregnant, thinking there was no end in sight. What a change a year brings!!! 

Now I'm starting to think about 1st birthday party and what we want to do. I have lots of time yet, but don't want to wait until the last minute because it would be more stressful to me. It's been great reading about the recent birthday parties on here to get ideas!


----------



## Wicky78

Miki!

I'm so excited for you, DH, and Gummy that you got into a new daycare! I am so sad that the first place you had him wasn't working out, but you definitely gave her plenty of opportunity to fix things so it could work for your family. It sounds like the new place will be great for Gummy and will be a good step forward in his social development. Also, happy belated birthday to Gummy!!!

I have been thinking a lot about you with the fires in CA and remember you having one near your lab last year. I hope you are safe and sound and that things aren't scary where you are this time.

Also, congratulations on starting again with the FET process! I am so excited for you and hope things go smoothly this round. It's hard to believe it's that time again, but wow! We'll all be here waiting for updates as you go through it and will support you while you're PUPO! :dust:


----------



## Wicky78

Wish - I can't believe you have one year old twin boys! Congratulations on everyone surviving (and even thriving) in this first year :D The party sounds like it was a lot of fun and worked out perfectly for the boys. I hope you got lots of pictures and even video of their reactions to the cake! 

Like you, I miss this group and can't seem to let it go. I may not get on here to post very often, but I read frequently and think of everyone often. I consider this my go-to place when I need mommy support. 

Malcolm's ear tubes sound like they were an easy experience so far. I hope they help with his infections. My sister didn't get ear tubes until she was about 4 and she had a terrible speech impediment because her ears were always full of fluid when she was learning to talk. She's fine now, but I'm glad Malcolm won't have to go through that! However, it's hard on us mommies when our babies have any kind of procedure. You sounded so calm about the whole thing - very impressive!

Well, I have to run so DW can get to work on time (I have the car). But I'll be back soon, as I have things to say to TTC, too!!


----------



## TTC74

Miki - so exciting! Plus, a little jealous. ;) DH doesn’t want to take any extreme measures. So, we’ll continue trying For another year or so and then just throw in the towel. 

Bella has grown so fast! I can’t believe she’ll be two next month! She’s already identifying a color (yellow). 

DH is starting a new job next Friday. It’s good for the family but a little hard on me since he won’t be in the same office as me. Also, it will require me to do all the drop off and pickup daycare duties.


----------



## Wicky78

Hi, TTC! It's hard to believe you already have a (almost) two-year old. It sounds like she's a little spitfire, though. I hope the pushing was just what your DH thought and she was just trying to set a boundary. How did the preschool handle it? 

Sounds like the change in your DH's work is going to be a big one for you both! I hope that ultimately, you both find that it works out well for your family. I guess there will be some adjustment period, though, since you're used to working together. 

Are you planning a birthday party for DD next month? Is she more aware of a special day coming up, now that she's turning two? I am so looking forward to M being excited about things and being more aware, but it's also hard to let go of her being a tiny baby.

I hope DGD is doing well and her mommy, as well. It's got to be hard not living close enough to see them all the time. I hope you get plenty of pictures and can cuddle with DGD when you get to visit. How is DD (the little one) with her niece? Does she like the baby or is she used to being the youngest in the family? So many questions LOL!


----------



## TTC74

It is so hard not living close to dgd. Bella hasn’t met her yet, but I’m looking forward to that! It will probably be late February or early March. Dgd’s mommy is holding up quite well. I’m so proud of her. 

Meanwhile, DD#2 is in her final semester of school to finish up her teaching degree and certification. 

Bella isn’t aware that she’s turning two. She isn’t far from understanding those things, though. DH just wantsto do a small private celebration this year. I’m definitely getting her one of these posters I found for her room, though! It’s a Frozen poster with height, weight, and favorite things on it. She adores Frozen! 

SO much going on!


----------



## TTC74

Oooh! Look what the mailman brought me! Can’t wait to give it a whirl!


----------



## Wicky78

TTC, that's awesome news about your older DDs! I bet you are one proud mama. I also love that Frozen poster idea. I thought about getting something like that to put on M's wall in the nursery, but decided to wait until she's older. Now I'm glad I did because it can be in a style/character she likes. 

And good luck with the new gadget to help with TTCing!


----------



## Wicky78

I saw Miss Saigon last night (national touring company) and it was amazing. But I have to say, having a baby made the story SO MUCH MORE gut-wrenching. DW and I were both in puddles at the end. She didn't know the story, but I did. It was still heartbreaking. I love theater, but am glad the next show we see in two weeks is an upbeat one (Charlie and the Chocolate Factory). DW and I can't take another heavy show again so soon!


----------



## TTC74

Ooh Wicky! I’m so jealous! I never get to go see theater. We’re planning a trip to New York in the fall sometime. Obviously, we’ll catch a show but I am desperately hoping that the Notebook (with Ingrid Michaelson doing the music) will be on Broadway by then! 

The first night with the new device was good. It was comfortable enough. I was a little surprised by how low my core temp was (96.49), but hey as long as it works!


----------



## mikihope

Wish- I had to check back on this thread to find out how many frosties! We have 17, and 5 of them are 5AA (hatching blasts). I'm so nervous, because everything worked so well the first time that I can't believe that I'd be second time lucky. Our donor was 29, never been pregnant or donated before, and we didn't do PGS testing. I also chose her right after I took my first look at the donor list, and DH immediately agreed. We liked how caring she was, and that she didn't look very different from me, and she was also from South East Asia. That was all that it took for us to decide that she was "the one". It all happened so fast. That's sad about your last frostie, I can't bear to think ahead to when we make the decision...

How's Malcolm doing?

Wicky- So glad to hear from you, and that M is doing so well! She's a happy baby :cloud9: I'm glad that you made it this far with bf, it's many months longer than I managed. I look back and I don't regret stopping when I did, it helped me regain my sanity and be a better mom to gummy. Thanks, I can't believe he's going to move on to a different daycare, it's exciting but I'm filled with "what ifs". Hopefully it will be as you said, and really good for his development.

So sorry to hear that your PPD is currently not quite under control. I hope that you feel a lot better soon. I guess that being exhausted and not having "us" time with DW is not helping. I remember that DH's 4 hour total daily commute and his having weekend shifts every week was very tough on us, and it continued until gummy was 6 months old. It's great that your mom can help, though!

Thanks for thinking about me, re the CA fires. Luckily it's not fire season now, but it certainly was scary when there was one near the lab and I was pregnant with gummy. And then there was one very near my home a week later!

TTC- Thanks, I'm excited but scared at the same time. It's sad for you that your DH will not consider other measures, but hopefully this year will be the year for a little sibling for Bella! I hope your new gadget helps. How exciting, Bella is almost 2!

AFM- Thanks for the support on our trying for gummy #2! How time flies! I guess it's time for me to start using "Kai" instead of "gummy". It's like he's outgrowing the nickname, now he's getting to be more and more like a (hilariously cheeky) little boy!


----------



## TTC74

Yes! Bella’s birthday is almost here! We’re going to do a small private party this year with a Frozen theme. She loves that movie. She even sings along. She says “Go!” “Go!” “Go!” when Elsa sings Let It Go. It’s the cutest thing!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls - all caught up but I have to get back to work. So happy to read all the posts!! welcome back to us, Wicky! :)

malcolm is doing great - both just got over a virus (sort of) with fevers and rashes and that's it. But now both have colds. Oy. They are in a new stage too where they are super clingy and separation anxiety is high. Even just around the house. Or they are teething. Or they are growing. Or all of the above. Just not terribly content babies right now!

Will write more later - thinking of you all!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ok a little more time to write! I hope you're all well!

wicky - I'm so sorry PPD is rearing its ugly head again. Hopefully a tweak in meds will do the trick. And springtime, when it gets here. Where are you located again? I'm in New England so we won't see spring until April! Maybe glimpses of it here and there (50's this weekend!) but we never trust it until the last big March snowstorm comes and goes. And even then we are suspect until May! :haha:
M sounds like she's doing great!! That first year bday will be here in no time - get planning!! :) 

TTC - Frozen party sounds perfect! I cannot believe the legs on that movie - it came out how long ago?? And it's still like the #1 seller for most little girls everywhere. Crazy. I hope you guys have a very fun time!! I'm sure Bella will love it!

miki - how's the new daycare going? I think you're there by now right? How's the house coming along, still love it? I hope gummy is enjoying daycare and your mind is eased. My daycare lady and I FB message at night sometimes about the funny things the boys did during the day. She's SO SAD they are moving to Toddlers in March. She told me last night it's time for us to have another so she can keep our babies with her! She was floored when I told her I was 43 and that ship has more than likely sailed. And I said if they'll enroll he/she for free, I'll consider it! 

So the boys are CRAZY developing now! Timothy is so close to talking - he definitely says 'Yes', 'Yuck', 'Yeah' (he has a firm grasp of the Y sound! :haha:), 'No' and then babbles other things that sound like words. But he has facial expressions with them, proper pauses when he talks, different inflections. It's sooooo crazy. I love watching it.
They are 'brushing their teeth' now too, almost running, we are OFF bottles and formula, except for the bedtime bottle and middle of the night bottle - but those are still milk. The big formula bill is GONE! What else...they HATE getting their diapers changed. I think they just hate laying down on the changing table but it's muy impossible to change them standing up. So that's a fun struggle. 
Oh and I guess at daycare they are doing new things like trying to help the other babies when they drop a pacifier - trying to give it back to them in their mouths! :cloud9: They help pick up toys around the room (i'm probably making them OCD but I'm constantly tidying up their play area b/c it's just a hazard for them toddling around to step on stuff). 

I cannot believe it's Feb already!! Crazy!!


----------



## TTC74

Oh Wish! The learning to talk part is so much fun! 

We enrolled Bella in a new school starting the .Monday after she turns two. It will be more convenient for us with DHs new job. It’s also incredible! They have cameras. They have kid size toilets in the room so that they can potty train. They teach the two year olds their numbers, letters, colors, shapes and animals. I’m SO excited about it! Bella will be a little traumatized at first I’m sure. That’s the only crappy part.


----------



## TTC74

Loving my chart this month! Fx for testing over the next few days!


----------



## mikihope

Wow, TTC, so many changes in your life! I’m excited for Bella to start at her new school, but I get how worried you are for Bella as she gets used to the new place. Bet she’ll love her Frozen birthday party! Did your DH start his new job? How was it?
Fx for testing!

Wish- Great update, I love to hear how the boys are doing. Yeah, the facial expressions and the “talking” are so cute. I love this stage! Actually, there's lots to adore at every stage... I can’t believe that your boys are running around already. Kai (transitioning away from his “baby” name!) is still crawling around! He took his first step just after his 1st birthday, and has worked up to 10 steps, but he loves crawling too much to give it up. He likes to hold his arms up in the air and giggle before he starts walking, which first looks like a gibbon walking. Then he transitions to arms out and stiff walking like Frankensein. I’ve tried holding his hands to help him walk, and he just folds his knees, looks up at me, and collapses laughing onto his back. I guess I should savor the non-walking days!

I'm hoping that he's only slower to walk because he's concentrating on talking and being social. He has a fair number of words, although some are pronounced very strangely. For example, I didn't know he was saying "more" at every meal, because he used to say it like "Gwahr!"

We haven’t started at the new daycare yet, thanks for asking. We start in 2 weeks. We found out 2 days ago that the notice period for our current daycare is not 1 month, but is counted from the 5th of the month before you end. So, it’s basically 2 months. We gave a little over a month’s notice, but now we have to pay more than a month extra, after we've left. That’s a lot of money. It really annoys me that she didn’t tell us earlier or show us any flexibility, while she took so many extra closures without reimbursing us. I’m not going to ask for it as I want to leave on good terms. Grrr....

Unrelatedly, but related to our new home, I just found out that Kamala Harris grew up in a house just a few doors away from us. Diversity and open-mindedness is definitely one of the big reasons we moved over here. I'm hoping that it's a good place for Kai to grow up in.

Enjoy Super Bowl weekend, everyone!


----------



## TTC74

Miki - Awesome about Kamala Harris! DH starts his new job Monday. Also, Bella didn’t start walking til about 15 months. Ped wasn’t concerned and she’s a pro now!


----------



## mikihope

How was DH's first day at work, TTC?

I remember how happy you were when Bella started walking around! I can remember that pic that you posted. It's good to know that Kai is doing pretty normal in regards to walking. My sister's kids both walked at 14 months, and she never felt they were behind at all. In fact, she believes that this is the average age for toddlers to start walking. I think Kai looks like he's lagging because the girl at daycare that is only 2 weeks older than he is has been walking since she turned one, and she's extremely good at walking now.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all!!

miki - do NOT worry about the walking! I think it's great that he's trying - I'm sure he knows what to do but like you said, he's pro at crawling right now so he's content with that. Malcolm did the Frankenstein thing too!!! It was HYSTERICAL! It's like he'd tense all up b/c he was so excited to try walking and he'd giggle excitedly with it too. We have it on video, it's the absolute best. Helps that he has the best laugh in the world!
And don't worry about being pro - it's AMAZING how quickly they become good at it. Once Kai decides to do it, he'll be off like a shot!
So cool about Kamala Harris!
NOT cool about the daycare - so glad you're rid of this lady soon!

TTC - that's wonderful about Bella's new school! I'm sure she'll be a little out of sorts for a couple of days, if that. She'll get used to the routine again! Good luck to your DH on his first week at the new gig!

I'm with you, miki, when you say there is something to love at every stage. I've said more than once that 'THIS' is the best stage yet! They are kooky, trying to make us laugh, love when we do goofy things to make them laugh. They are also already getting independent and want to do things on their own so that's going to start being a challenge. I've started to give them pouches of puree to eat on their own now rather than squeezing it on to a spoon - that's a nice time saver! Solids are going well, too. And, dammit if I'm cursing myself, but they are doing better sleeping at night finally. We have a contractor coming out today to assess their room - part of their floor is the overhang to one of the entryways outside downstairs (over our mud room) and it's COOOOLLLLD over there. Like that part of the room gets down to 60 overnight. So we can't put them in their room yet b/c we can't have that and we don't want a space heater in there. So he'll come out today to assess if we need more insulation or whatever and hopefully get that fixed soon. Then the boys can move in there, and hopefully everyone can sleep well forever more. Right?? ;)


----------



## mikihope

Daycare is closed again today! She apparently had a relapse of her pneumonia. There are always plausible reasons, but why does she have to text us on 7-8am of the actual day? And sudden closures twice a month? So I'm at home today since DH is out all day at a work retreat.

Wish- Glad to hear that they quickly become good at walking. I can't bear the thought of all the spills and face plants that Kai might endure while he tries to walk around in his gibbonish/Frankenstein manner! Oh yes, you reminded me, I've got to get that down on video. I bet your videos of Malcolm giggling and learning to walk are adorable!

I love how they try to make us laugh too! Kai has always been goofy and making us laugh, since he was about 2 months old. He's become more hilarious and ridiculous as time goes on. He's definitely a social butterfly. But with that comes a super loud voice! I dread to think of the glares we will get when he gets to the terrible twos and has a public meltdown. I think we will become hermits then :cry:

Yay to the pouch self feeding! I'm a big fan of that too. I never thought of feeding the contents with a spoon, so Kai always treated the pouch like a bottle. So convenient. Do your boys share a room with DH and you? Kai is still in our bedroom and our other "bedroom" (looks like it was converted from a dining area, our house is actually originally a 1 bedroom house!) is needed for the space. Plus DH is really resistant to Kai moving out, and I too feel sad thinking of it too. But it would really make things easier, and from all that I've read, we should have moved him to his own room a long time ago!


----------



## TTC74

The pouches are SO easy! The funny thing is that Bella could suck down a pouch in 3 seconds at 1. Now that she’s almost 2, it takes her about a minute to get down one of those fruit and veggie pouches. I guess she’s less accustomed to it or something. 

DH is enjoying the new gig. It has not been as difficult on me as I anticipated but I am sick as a dog. So, it may just not have sunk in yet. I have a sinus infection and bronchitis. Ugh!


----------



## mikihope

Oh no, BOTH a sinus infection and bronchitis... Take care of yourself and I hope you get well soon, TTC! 

I'm glad that your DH is enjoying his new job!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh no, TTC!! That's awful, I hope you feel better soon!! So glad DH likes the new gig, though. Hopefully that makes it an easier transition for all of you.

miki - I cannot believe she cancelled again!! 2 more weeks, 2 more weeks...and you should get that refund you were talking about!

Yeah, I was amazed at how quickly the boys can suck down a pouch! This is basically the only way they are getting vegetables right now b/c they will not touch any of the fresh ones I put in front of them. :dohh: We have to work on that one...
Oh, Kai will spill and fall and hurt himself but it'll be ok. They only have so far to fall, unlike us tall adults! :haha:
Yes, the boys are still in our room for now - since we are trying to get them to sleep through the night, ie ignore their 2nd wake-up so they can go back to sleep, it'll be a lot easier to do that when they are down the hall vs 2 feet away from us. I think it'll help immensely too if they know we aren't right there and AREN'T picking them up. Like, 'I know you hear me and you're not moving!'
I'll be sad when it happens too but b/c I think it's so necessary, hopefully it won't last and the new situation will become the new normal quickly.


----------



## TTC74

Wish - if you figure out how to get them to eat the fresh vegetables, please do share that wisdom! 

Bella is sick now. I got a call today at work to pick her up because her temp was above 103. We’ve got a doctor appointment in a bit.


----------



## TTC74

Bella has influenza type A. She was vaccinated but must have picked up some errant strain.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh no!!! ugh poor pumpkin!! I hope you're at least on the mend so you can take care of her without that distraction. Lots of rest and recovery for you guys this weekend!

yeah, I'll let you know if I figure out nugget. Though I did try cauliflower 'mashed potatoes' the other night and they were pretty good, so I might try that on them. Though they were a Green Giant freezer thing, so not the most fresh/healthiest and I've never worked with cauliflower myself before so I'm nervous to start turning it into things. I steamed some carrots last night and Malcolm put one to his lips but that's as far as that went...


----------



## TTC74

Ugh! CD14. BFN. Waiting for AF. I won’t be able to resume trying until April or May. I was just diagnosed with a medical condition that’s going to require surgery and 6 weeks or recovery. That timetable, of course, doesn’t even start until they get me on the operating table!


----------



## mikihope

Oh no, poor you and Bella, TTC! I hope that Bella gets well soon, and that your surgery goes well and recovery is speedy.

Wish- Sadly, we don't get our deposit back, as it is being applied to March. We had to give almost 2 months notice to get it applied to February, so we were too late. This means we are paying for over a month of care that we are not getting. I'm so tired of this nonsense, but I'm getting very sad thinking of Kai moving to a new place!

How true, I always forget that our little ones are so close to the ground! Ah...So we're in the same boat with the sleeping arrangement, then! Everyone I know around me moved their babies out early on. We know that we need to move Kai to his own room, and that it'll be good for everyone involved. Our move would involve us moving to the converted bedroom (leaving Kai in our current bedroom) , and that is difficult to envision or carry out. We got through Kai trying to reach out for us when waking by pretending to be asleep, but actually monitoring him through the portable video monitor, which I had in bed with me. So now he can see us, but settles back to sleep if he doesn't really need anything.


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - oh dear, I'm so sorry! Sounds like you got the diagnosis and remedy quickly, though. When are you scheduled to go in? How's Bella feeling? I hope you're both on the mend after your illnesses. Geez, you have a lot going on with DH's new job, etc! I hope you're taking care of yourself too!

miki - yeah, everyone we know moved their babies out early too. I thought we were going to at 6 months but we were clearly not on the same page. And here we are still with them in the room. We actually have a contractor coming out to help us insulate their room more. Their room is over our mud room, which has an entryway that overhangs outside a little. Their bedroom floor includes that overhang so a lot of cold air comes up from that. So their bedroom gets down to 60 at night sometimes (esp in the winter) and we can't have them in there for that. So we have to fix that before we can officially move them out. Hopefully within this next month or something.


----------



## TTC74

I go in to see the surgeon on February 27th. Bella and I are feeling much better! I can’t believe she’s two today!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy birthday, Bella!! :cake:


----------



## mikihope

Happy birthday, Bella!

I'm so glad that the both of you are feeling better. Enjoy your long weekend!


----------



## TTC74

Great birthday! Bella got a balloon and cupcakes. Plus, we watched Frozen! Official party (very small party at home) next Saturday.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Fantastic!! I'm so glad she had a great time!! 

We had a weekend full of the stomach bug. M brought it home on Friday and then T and DH got it on Sunday/Sunday night. THANKFULLY I didn't get it, but I was on 'wipe up' duty - both boys got it in their car seats so that was FUN. We were supposed to go to a trial class at this 'My Gym' place locally, where they have classes for age groups. We got a gift cert to this place for their bday and were going to try it out, but we had to cancel. Oh well. Everyone seems to be feeling better now!


----------



## mikihope

TTC- Adorable pic of Bella! She looks so happy! I'm glad she had a great time too. Is the 27th your surgery date? I hope it goes well and you heal up great.

Wish- Oh no, poor things! Luckily everyone is feeling better, but what bad timing!

Kai had his first transition day at the new daycare. We went there for 2 hours. He clung to me for maybe 10 minutes, and then he started to feel at home. He got loud and happy. And later, he ate sand. He had pear and crackers as a snack. I thought it was awesome, but DH was upset that he ate dirt, and he also was anxious about the step at the sand pit. And he was worried about Kai choking on pear pieces. Sigh.

I feel so sad that tomorrow is Kai's last day at his old daycare, but it's also exciting to see how he does at the new one. I'm sure he'll fall ill a lot, but that's just normal stuff. The last minute closures were insane. And the other baby that started with Kai is also leaving soon (in April). It's sad, I was so happy when the 3 babies of the same age were all together, and now they've all gone to separate daycares.

Oh, and we had a consultation at the clinic last week, and I'm doing the tests and stuff that they need for us before we get started on an FET cycle!


----------



## TTC74

No. The 27th is my consultation with the surgeon. 

I wish Bella was having an easy adjustment at her new daycare. Tuesday was her first day. On the webcams I watched her wander around aimlessly the first day since she doesn’t have new friends yet. It broke my heart. Then, yesterday, she screamed bloody murder when I left. It looked like she had a better day though. I know she will adjust. I just wish it was an immediate process!


----------



## mikihope

Ah, I see. Then I hope your consult goes well too!

Tuesday was Kai’s first day too! Well, we visited together on Tuesday and Wednesday morning, and Thursday was his first full day alone. You're lucky that your daycare has webcams! Although I can imagine that it was sad to see Bella wander around like that. Sounds like she’s already adapting, and I bet that next week will be tons better for her!

I felt so sad on Kai’s last day at the old daycare :cry: And I still feel sad every time I think of it or pass it. It’s only a few minutes away from my house. It’s really heart wrenching to think of never bringing him there again, it was such a cozy place. I miss it and the ladies who cared for Kai. But luckily the new daycare is really great too! He’s in the infant to 2 room. They spend so much time outdoors and doing stuff. In his first 2 half days, they took a walk to the neighborhood park/playground (babies were in a 6-baby buggy), played outside the classroom in their large sandpit/playground, and did finger painting. He loves it and he also has great fun in his room, with all the other kids and toys/play structures.

Kai’s big adaptation issue is that he doesn’t sleep when he’s out and about, as he loves looking at stuff around him, so he was too excited to nap. He also isn’t used to a toddler cot, and having only one nap in the day. So he just sat there and chatted to himself the whole 2 hours on his first official day. He napped for half hour today, I was so happy about that, but then he’s just fallen sick with a cold and it could be why he managed a tiny nap. I’m not sure how to get him used to the single long nap, but I hope that he somehow learns to nap properly at daycare. At least I can tell he’s really happy there!​


----------



## mczzi3737

Hi All, 

Happy Sunday! I am 39 (turning 40 this year) and my bf is 33. We are trying for our first. His sperm is good and so far, my OB says I look good but have I have low egg reserve.Since I am older (time is the essence), my OB has me taking meds to produce more eggs and using a trigger (if needed). Last month was our first try and it ended up BPN. I produced 3 eggs this month and had a natural ovulation. On 3pdo and hoping for the BFP. 

The TTW is so long. Any advice on what to do not to go crazy waiting or thinking I have very symptoms?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi Mczz! welcome! Good luck on your journey - I hope it's a short and successful one. I had/have low ovarian reserve as well. Tips for TWW - schedule plans!! That was the thing that got me through the best - have something ELSE to think about and look forward to!

miki - sounds like Kai is already thriving at the new daycare!! I'm so happy!! I'm sure it's just so much to take in, so many more kids, so many more things to look at. I have a feeling he'll settle down in no time and learn how to do the nap on the cot. The boys will be moving into their toddler room in March and they also have a cot to sleep on. No idea how they'll do that but that's for the teacher to figure out! And I feel like she's done this a time or two, so I'm sure they'll be fine. We just have to bring in a blanket for them - which I found funny b/c they don't yet sleep with blankets at home either. So unlike most of us, they may not find that comforting or even something that signals 'time for a nap!'
SO EXCITING starting everything for the next FET!!! I can't wait to hear the progress and when your dates are!

ttc - how'd the consult go? How's Bella doing now? I'm sure she was just taking it all in too. She will have her little besties soon enough!! I cannot imagine how hard that is to watch, though - so young and little!


----------



## mczzi3737

@Wish2BMom, Thanks for the advice. I will do my best to get more on my calendar to survive the TWW. I am 6dpo right now. This is too early to have real symptoms, right? I am on progesterone supplements so I figured anything I am feeling is due to that. :spermy::angel: Since this would be my first....I am not sure what symptoms I would get like implement bleeding. Trying not to overthink it too much.


----------



## mikihope

Hi mczzi! I'm in agreement with Wish, schedule stuff to do during the TWW. Other than that, I have no advice as I'm horrible at being patient during the TWW. I hope for a BFP for you!

Ttc- Hope your surgery consult went well! Oh yes, how is Bella doing now at her new daycare? I hope she's now happily playing with her new friends.

Wish- Thanks, it does seem that Kai is doing well in the new daycare, which makes it easier for me to move on. It almost feels like a breakup! Kai managed to sleep 50 min the subsequent 2 days, and 40 min today. At least he's napping, and he stays in the cot chatting to himself after he wakes up. And he's using a blanket of sorts (his aiden+anias swaddle from newborn days) to soothe himself to sleep, despite never using one at home! So I think that maybe your boys might actually use the blanket. Also, I bet they'll have no trouble with their naps as they're already at the daycare. The staff must be used to transitioning many kiddies from the infant to the toddler room!

Oh yes, I can't believe I'm starting the process over again! Well, I didn't do an FET the last time, but I guess this should be "easier" than the fresh cycle. I'm terrified and excited all at once. The one difference is that I now have a toddler to contend with, which probably will help with the TWW and any other waits... less time to obsess!


----------



## mczzi3737

@mikihope and All, 

Happy Thursday! Today is 7pdo for me. i have some pain on the left side below the ovary (not the ovary itself) area this morning. Not cramps, just soreness with a little pain. Now I am did take fertility meds to increase my egg out (I has 3 follicles this cycle) and there were very large. My ovulation hurt but the pain went away after ovulation. I am also taking progesterone supplements. I know that those can give you fake symptoms. But I am curious on what the pain means (if it means anything). Just wanted to get your ladies thoughts. 

Thanks.


----------



## mczzi3737

@mikihope, I am happy that Kai is doing better and is happy. O:)


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, mczzi! I don't have much experience with pregnancy symptoms, but I did obsess over them way too much! Everything seemed like a possible symptom to me. I did have cramps after transfer with my successful IVF cycle, and I remember that they were fairly uncomfortable. But many people don't feel cramps or the like, and they get BFPs. Are you planning to test?

Kai unfortunately caught some kind of bad cold from daycare, and he has been throwing up and doesn't really want to eat solids. This is so unlike him, I've never seen him reject any food... and I've given him a wide variety of foods. He even eats things like spicy meat curries and he loves vegetables. He's also never been really sick, just colds with slight temperatures. Poor him, he was so tired yesterday. I was so happy when he slept for 1.5 hours at daycare on Friday, thinking he'd turned a corner and learned to nap well at daycare! Poor thing was just unwell, and I didn't realize. We had to cancel our plans to go to our friend's baby shower today and we're going to stay home tomorrow with him, even though he seemed happy and energetic this evening.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh poor Kai!! yeah, daycare can be such a petri dish! I'm sure he'll be well again soon, if not already. Best to stay home - I would have too. Especially not to give the mom-to-be anything. Overall, though, I'm glad it's all going really well with the new place!

mczzi - gosh if I could list out the number of TWW symptoms I had when I wasn't pregnant vs when I actually was, the list would be a mile longer for when I wasn't!! Hopefully what you were feeling was implantation but I don't know. Progesterone shouldn't cause pain so I doubt it's that. I was in the camp of No Symptoms when I actually was pregnant so I'm of no help other than other people's anecdotes. I just felt a really awesome calm come over me like all was suddenly right with the world. It was amazing. :)
Are you going to test early? Thursday you were 7dpo so that makes you...11 today?? oooooh :test:


----------



## TTC74

mczzi - bring on the pics of tests! 

AFM - the consult sucked. The surgeon totally blew me off. I had to advocate for myself. Then, she agreed to run some imaging which are occurring within the next 2.5 weeks to see what's going on. 

I'm having the weirdest cycle of my life. I've had 3 separate positive OPKs. What's up with that?! I just don't have a clue what is going on this month.


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's awful, TTC!! I hope you get some answers soon!

That is a weird cycle, huh? I'm getting the Liletta (IUD) soon - on the 19th. I hope to be done with anything cycle-related in a few months!! yahooooo! I literally don't even pay attention to my cycle anymore. So much so, it's kind of a surprise when I start spotting. After watching it like a CIA agent for so long, I think my brain is in the complete opposite direction when it comes to it!


----------



## mikihope

TTC- That's so annoying, luckily you managed to get the surgeon to do the imaging. Hopefully it gets all sorted out soon!

Wish- Thanks. Turns out Kai stayed home up to Thursday because this illness hit him (and us!) so bad. He threw up from coughing on his mucus at least twice a day. At some point, he got better and more like himself and he went back to daycare, but he threw up from eating/coughing there. Luckily it was a one time thing, but he continued to throw up in the morning and the evening at home. I felt so terrible for him, it's his first bad illness. I've only seen him throw up a couple of times in his life prior to this, from gagging on too much food in his mouth. I think it was the flu, and both he and I got laryngitis from it. I couldn't make a sound for a couple of days, and I can't recall the last time I felt this bad for so long!
At least we're all feeling better and Kai is enjoying his time in daycare once again! When do your boys make the shift to the toddler room this month?

AFM- So I ran into a hiccup when doing the tests to prepare for the cycle. The perinatologist that has to write a letter for me insisted that I go for an echo, as my EKG was flagged for showing an enlarged left ventricle. I've had this forever, but I never got it further checked out. So anyway, I have to get this done next week. Also, we're thinking of getting PGS testing done, which would be another delay. Not sure about that one yet, though...


----------



## Wish2BMom

ttc - did you get your surgery squared away yet?

mczzi - what happened with last cycle??

miki - oh WOW!! that's awful!! I'm glad you're all on the mend but sheesh! That's a lot to go through. Laryngitis on top of it! 
That's an interesting hiccup - I'm glad you're getting it looked at. Tell me why you guys are looking into PGS? Aren't odds low that your donor's eggs wouldn't be viable? I cannot wait for you to be pregnant again!

The boys go into the Toddler room in 2 weeks! UGH! I thought I was ready but I'm not. They just sent home a letter yesterday about 'a few of the infants are making their shift to the Toddler Room in coming weeks so we are going to consolidate the two infant rooms and move X teacher to Y classroom...' :sad: It's all so crazy! They've visited the room a couple of times already and their new teacher said they've done awesome and should not have any problems transitioning. That is, until their current love of a teacher walks by to check on them and they see her through the window! Then they lose it, I guess! 

I started an online journal through the Qeepsake app - have you heard of this?? it's so cool - they send you texts with questions that you just answer and you can put together a memory book at the end of it all. You can text in pictures whenever you want. There is an annual fee but I think it's worth it - the amount of time I'd be jotting stuff down in a journal, or forget to, print out pictures, etc. I did a paper book for the first year that someone had given me but this is much easier for after that.


----------



## TTC74

I LOVE Qeepsake, Wish!


----------



## mikihope

Thanks Wish, we are getting better but it's slow going... Kai was actually at home yesterday because daycare took his temp towards the end of Tuesday and he measured 100.3 I was flabbergasted, because he hadn't had any high temps since last Tues, and we've been measuring freaks at home. I think that he may have been dehydrated as he doesn't really bother to drink water at mealtimes. Also, he was hot under his jacket, and his temp returned to normal after I removed it. Anyway, we took him home and he was perfectly fine. Now I'm worried that this will happen again. He's still not 100%, but certainly not contagious.
I'm so unsure about PGS testing. So you think that we'd be better served saving our $$? Our donor was 29, so on the high end of donor age. She was unproven when we chose her, and had never been pregnant before. And I'm afraid of miscarriage, etc. I'm so "old", and there's not much time left to keep trying. Not that PGS testing would ensure success, but I was hoping that it would at least failure less likely!

Aw, I know that feeling of having to move your LOs to another place (or room in your case). It's strangely heartbreaking. But I did feel a lot better after a week had passed. Hopefully it'll be the same for you.

Oh, Kai has been calling everything "gah!" for about 4 days. I don't know what that's about. If I ask him "what's this?" and show him a ball/bird/whatever, he pauses and then says "gah!" in a cheeky way while smiling. I'm "gah", DH is "gah", and everything is "gah". He's very cheeky and playful, and it's typical of something he would do, but 4 days of this? I'm worried.


----------



## Wish2BMom

well - completely up to you, obviously, but I kinda figured that using DE got rid of a lot of the concerns about miscarriages. Of course they can still happen - you can lead the embryo to the uterus but you can't make it stick! But the chances should be much lower. How many do you have left again? Also, I know the processes have improved but you'd have to thaw-refreeze-thaw again too. 

Oh I wouldn't worry about Kai saying 'gah!' - what was he saying beforehand? He's most likely just working on expressing himself and on the cusp of talking. Timothy kinda grunts/yeahs to mannnny different things. We have one of those Google Hub things in our bedroom where we play lullabies out of for them to go to sleep. The boys have recently noticed that we talk to this thing and it talks back. Timothy opens his eyes REALLY wide and looks at me.....looks at google.....goes 'YEAH!!!'.....looks at me...looks at google...this goes on for a few minutes but all he says is 'YEAH!' but I know he's trying to say so much in that one word. But then babbles later rolling around different consonants and vowels on his own. He'll put it together soon!


----------



## mikihope

Wish- You do make a lot of sense, and those are the arguments against PGS testing that I’ve heard about. I feel that I’m so ridiculously close to 50 (I turn 48 in 6 months!) and I didn’t want to chance long delays and big heartbreaks. Like before, we will only be transferring one embie. We will be talking to the RE about PGS testing in more depth on April 2, and hopefully we will make a decision then.

Hehe, aren’t those attempts at talking are so adorable! Kai also says “yeah” a lot, and has done this since he was about 3 months old (with a big break in between of several months where he was mostly shrieking loudly). He had a decent number of words, like “dada”, “baba”, “ball”, “bird”, “star”, “light”, “nana” (banana), “more”, “cat”, “duck”, “hello”, and a bunch of others. Strangely, no “mama”, but he makes up names for me. So it was weird that he suddenly started calling everything “gah!” for over a week. But at our wellness checkup on Tuesday, we found out he’s been having a double ear infection, so maybe that was why? He also has 6 teeth coming in (2 molars and 4 canines)! He’s been super cheerful and playful despite it all, but I think that’s because he must have been in a lot of discomfort last week. We’ve had to keep him home many days because he kept spiking a fever. He had croup, tons of coughing and vomiting for 2 weeks, and now this!

The weekend is here! I hope everyone has a good one!


----------



## TTC74

6 teeth?! Oh my! Bella is getting her 2nd molars and it’s killing her! She has also broken into mimicking entire sentences! It’s so cute. I fed the dog last night, patted him on the rear end and said - there you go Bailey. She copied me complete with the rear end pat! Lol

Oh, I don’t think I showed you all any Disney pics! Bella met her favorite Frozen characters! Notice that she’s wearing her Elsa shirt! She pointed it out to Elsa! :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh those pics are adorable!! She looks like she's giving the side-eye to Anna! HA! 

miki - awwww poor Kai! He's getting put through the wringer lately! The boys both have all molars coming in too and I think Timothy also has canines close behind. M has 3 molars already popping through but still doesn't have the 2 teeth on the sides of his bottom first two! Both boys have had colds/coughs for weeks too and now M's ears drain when he has too much mucous from his tubes (which is good b/c the mucous doesn't stay behind the ear drum now and cause an infection) but we have to keep using antibiotic drops. Come on spring!!!


----------



## mumof1+1

Hi all. Thought I’d join in here. I’m 39 and my partner and I are trying for our first baby together. I have 3 and he has 2 and all 5 live with us. 
We did get our first BFP in December but unfortunately it ended in a miscarriage the day before our 12 week scan. I’m not entirely sure where in my cycle I am right now. According to my app P Tracker I ‘should’ be ovulating today. I miscarried on 12/2 finished bleeding on 28/2 and started what I can only put down as a period on 12/3. It lasted a week and for 3 of the days I was changing a super tampax every 2-3 hours. It wasn’t nice. I’m also still having intermittent cramping and slight bleeding even now. And it only seems to happen later in the day. I don’t really get what’s happening. It was a natural MC and my scan showed everything had come away but there was still some bits in the cervix. They manually removed what they could and I went home. But if my app is correct then technically I should be due AF on April 9th. I’m not feeling hopeful for this month simply because of the intermittent bleeding. But suppose this week it could be due to ovulation. I don’t know. If anyone can enlighten me feel free haha. 
Anyway good luck to everyone still TTC xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome mum! I'm so very sorry for your loss - 12 weeks, that's awful. :cry:
I honestly don't know what to make of what you're feeling and seeing. Do you use ovulation sticks at all? that could tell you if you're having a surge! Take the guess work out of it. That's what I'd do.
I've known many people get pregnant straight off of a pregnancy/miscarriage so don't lose hope! I guess the body is 'primed' for pregnancy so it's a little easier. 
Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## mumof1+1

Thank you wish2bmom. The discharge papers basically said that our baby had passed around 7 weeks (it gave it in mm of pregnancy matter) but my body naturally rejected it unlike the first time back in 2000. 
Yes I’m using OPK at the moment to try and figure out what’s happening. It’s been odd, I’m guessing I’ve missed the surge this month as I did one 3 days ago which was negative but did show a feint line, the day after was even lighter and today there is no line at all. I’m so confused! 
I’m going to assume I’d be out this month as we dtd before my March period and again 4 and 5 days ago so if I’ve missed the surge then I’ve missed the chance which will be absolutely gutting. Oh well... I an awaiting a delivery of more OPK so will keep testing just incase I haven’t missed it but I’m not feeling hopeful at the moment. Time will tell xx


----------



## TTC74

11 DPO. Nothing on morning FRER but MAY have squinters on ICs. Also attaching this month chart overplayed with my pregnancy chart from Bella.


----------



## Dimples81

Hiya guys, hope you are all good xx


----------



## mumof1+1

Not too bad here I guess. Been using OPK since Tuesday. Got a blazing positive yesterday but negative again today. Hoping that’s normal? Hoping Fridays bd does the job as OH unwell at the moment so no more for me til he’s feeling better :( 
Hope you’re doing ok x​


----------



## Wish2BMom

I think that's pretty normal, mum - the surge only lasts like 12 hrs. FX'ed for you!!

dimples - hi! :wave:

ttc - oooh I see the squinter!!! and the chart - crazy! keep us posted!!


----------



## mumof1+1

I’m not hopeful wish but suppose time will tell. Will update in a couple of weeks haha. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## mikihope

TTC- Ooh... that looks promising! Fx! Bella looks so cute in the photos! I love how she imitated the rear end pat. So adorable.

Wish- And Kai caught a cold too! Luckily it was a mild one, so he’s perfectly happy. I caught it too, ugh. I can’t imagine how it has been for you, with both boys ill and with ear infections, etc! Oh, and teething too. I’m struggling with only one boy!

Are T and M going to the toddler room this week?

Mum- Welcome! I’m so sorry to hear about your MC. You sound very strong, and I really hope for a BFP really soon for you. Who knows, maybe your timing was just right for this month. Fx for you!

Kai has reached the terrible twos early! He throws himself backwards when he gets upset about something, often hitting his head. Argh! I’m hoping that he’ll improve when he can actually vocalize what he’s so upset about. He’s such a hilarious and fun little boy, but sometimes I wonder how I’m going to deal with a spirited boy. 

Hmm… spoke too soon about the mild cold. Kai woke up in the middle of the night with a fever of 103, and he threw up the milk we fed him. Bringing him to the doc later. I wonder if it’s an ear infection again. We didn’t give him antibiotics the last time, as we figured he seemed to be acting ok and getting better when we discovered the infection.


----------



## Dimples81

Few days into my tww . AF due 15th ish . Baby dust to all.


----------



## Wish2BMom

dimples - good luck! FXed for you!! No baby dust needed here - I'm just a lingerer now with 2 babies of my own! :)

miki - NOW we sound like we're living similar lives! :haha: Timothy has hit that stage too and it makes me sad like you b/c he's SO goofy and silly and usually so happy. I mean, he still IS happy, but now there are tantrums sprinkled in with the head-throwing and hitting and such. Watching him closely, I think it's b/c he gets frustrated easily when trying to do things and can't express this in any other way. Like if he's trying to fit a square into a round hole or something and he's just spent from his day at daycare - that seems like a monumental thing to throw a fit about!! Yes, they have moved up to Toddler room which also means 1 nap a day. Granted it's a 2-2.5 hr nap but still, their schedule and structure has changed so it's taking them a bit to adjust. They are exhausted when they get home and it's a challenge for us to keep them up until their bedtime at 7:30. But it's so good for them and we'll survive! I also know they are going through their 9th developmental leap and fussiness is front and center when they enter into these. 
I hope Kai is feeling better now!!! I think the babies can spike fevers so easily, try not to worry too much. We dealt with a fever with Malcolm alllll weekend - from midday Thursday until it finally broke on Sunday. And Saturday night it spiked up to between 105-106!! Tylenol to the rescue, thankfully. We almost had to bring him into the ER. But he's fine now, his appetite has returned and he's being his little monkey self. Still a little clingy with Mama but a) I certainly don't mind and b) I think that's to be expected after being sick and clinging to Mama that whole time. :)


----------



## mumof1+1

mikihope said:


> Mum- Welcome! I’m so sorry to hear about your MC. You sound very strong, and I really hope for a BFP really soon for you. Who knows, maybe your timing was just right for this month. Fx for you!

Thank you. I don’t feel very strong! I know what I/we want and just live in hope that we can get it. I hope so. I really do. But I think I’m expecting too much tbh :shrug: Hopefully I’ll know within the next 11 days..... sigh.....


----------



## mikihope

Dimples- Fxed for you!

TTC- Did you test further?

Wish- T sounds so much like Kai… so fun and goofy and happy, but so easily frustrated these days. And that description of square into a round hole is exactly it for Kai. In fact, I had to hide this shape sorter thing because he would throw himself backwards when he couldn’t fit the square into the proper hole. He’s learnt to ask for food (every food item is “nana” to him, even medicine!) and he seems to understand when I’m trying to figure things out for him, so that’s an improvement. It could be that tiredness and sickness made it all worse too. Haven’t your boys been sick for a while too?
Sounds like M and T will do great in the toddler room! They’re already sleeping well and I’m sure they will get used to it real quick. Kai is still a horrible napper at daycare, and we get excited if he manages an hour. It’s also a single nap for the toddlers here. They told me he likes to go see the babies after he wakes up. Our daycare has infants and toddlers below 2 mixed in together in a giant room. The babies have a section in the corner that they sleep in.
Kai is definitely loads better, thanks. He had his fever spike to between 105 and 106 too! He was strangely happy and active, so I figured that his fever would break soon after, and it did. Glad to hear that Malcolm is all better and that you’re getting lots of snuggles from him :cloud9:

Mum- You’re strong, even if you don’t feel it! I hope for some good news from you in the next week or so…

I miss everyone that used to post here, I hope that you check in sometime to let us know how you are doing! Terri, what’s up in your life these days? Ask, Wicky, how are your LOs? And Vonn, MsR, yours must be running around and maybe talking up a storm by now! Rain, I miss your wisdom and your stories about your twins. Spud, where are you living now? I hope that you’re happy and not homesick anymore.

Baby dust to those TTCing! I hope to be in the TWW by maybe next month? I can’t imagine going through the whole IVF thing with a toddler, but it is what it is. Kai is a handful when he’s tantruming, but he’s such a huge clown and makes me laugh so hard. He reminds me of myself as a kid, I was always doing silly stuff and making people laugh. I didn’t know that a silly sense of humor started so early. It’s so much fun.


----------



## FlownTheLoop

Dimples81 said:


> Few days into my tww . AF due 15th ish . Baby dust to all.

I'm in the same boat as you. AF will be due 12th through 15th (I think). I've had some slight irregularities over the past year (+/- 3 to 4 days), so i can't predict down to the day really. I've had some pretty rough nausea for the past couple of days (to the point where it was difficult to get down breakfast this morning). Here's to hoping it's not a stomach bug or just stress!


----------



## TTC74

Good luck, flown the loop. CD3 for me. Trying to come to terms with the fact that I’m unlikely to be blessed with another miracle.


----------



## FlownTheLoop

TTC74 said:


> Good luck, flown the loop. CD3 for me. Trying to come to terms with the fact that I’m unlikely to be blessed with another miracle.

Thank you. This process is already pretty maddening!

*soft hug* Stay hopeful, TTC74! *sending you lots of love and luck* <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hello lady friends!

Flown and Dimples - so much luck to you!! Keep us posted!! I'd absolutely love to see this thread keep going for another generation of pregnancies!! <3

ttc - I'm so sorry, hon. It's such a strange thing to consider, huh? I just had my IUD put in a few weeks ago and I was rattled. Concentrating on TTC for SO long and then coming to the realization that it's over. It's sad and you'll mourn, when you do finally get there. But there are plenty of women that still get pregnant at your (our!) age and beyond. 

miki - I'm coming to your neck of the woods this week! Well, not really b/c CA is a big state but I'll be in Burbank. I actually get to meet my 2nd BNB friend ever! There is a group of us that became friends offline through FB and we are very tight. I'm finally meeting my 2nd one of the group in person this week as she lives right near where I'll be. I'm so excited!!
I'm glad Kai is feeling better! Yes, the boys have been sick most of the winter and T now has another cold. He has an appointment with the ENT already on the books for next week so we'll see if he needs tubes. We don't think he's had an ear infection for a couple of months, though. Hopefully this cold doesn't turn into one. He's been his crazy goofy self lately though so I'm sure he's ok. 
I miss the other girls too! I'm actually friends with a few of them on FB too but they don't have a big presence on there. I ALMOST got to meet Terri one time when DH and I traveled to DC but we just couldn't make it work the night we had planned. :( That would have been cool. I miss her too. 

I hope you all have wonderful days!! keep us posted on line porn!!


----------



## FlownTheLoop

Wish2BMom said:


> Hello lady friends!
> 
> Flown and Dimples - so much luck to you!! Keep us posted!! I'd absolutely love to see this thread keep going for another generation of pregnancies!! <3!

Will do! Trying to hold out until at least Friday morning to do any testing, and I'm about to go insane. 

Good luck to everyone else on this journey too! <3


----------



## mikihope

Big hugs, TTC. I really hope that you get your miracle, but whatever turn your life decides on, I wish for the greatest happiness for you.

Good luck, Flown! I'm waiting for Friday to see if you test!

Wish- Oh, too bad you aren't coming to the SF Bay Area! I'd have loved to meet up. It's so nice you get to meet with your online friends. I bet you two will have a blast! Yeah, I miss Terri and all the folks that used to post here.
How on earth did you get through the past months with your boys being sick? I feel like I'm just crawling out of a cave and seeing the light, now that Kai and I are getting well. I hope that T doesn't need tubes, but it sounds like they would help him lots if he does in fact need them. He really sounds like Kai, all goofy and happy despite being sick. I wish they could meet up!

AFM- I am so angry about an unnecessary delay in my cycle start! The case manager sent me an email late in the afternoon about the requirements for PGS testing, and I saw that I had to sign up for a webinar. They hold one every 10 days. When I checked, the next one was at 8am the next morning (today)! I had to call home for my dad's birthday, and mornings are tough with getting Kai and ourselves ready, etc. I thus signed up for the one on the 18th, but I asked the case manager if that would delay things. Turns out that I have to watch the webinar for them to even start to thaw the embryos!! Why didn't she mention this early on? I had to ask her about it, but unfortunately it was at the end of the day and she didn't see my email about it.

Also, they don't even start the cycle until the PGS test results come back, so at this rate I'll be looking at June to start. The case manager never warns me about things that require prior steps to be completed, I have had to be proactive and constantly ask questions to prevent delays, but somehow things like this still slip through. Argggh!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi everyone!

It's been forever since I last posted and I have really missed you all. I read all the posts I missed, so I'm caught up. It's so great to see some new ladies TTCing here! Fingers crossed for all of you and welcome!

Wish and Miki, I don't know how you've managed with all the illnesses this winter! Miriam hasn't been sick much at all, so we've been really lucky so far. Probably because she isn't in daycare, so she just doesn't get exposed to much. I'm sure she'll get everything under the sun when she goes to daycare part time in a year or so. Also, we're in the same boat as you two with the bedroom thing. I had planned to keep Miriam with us until 12 mo as that is the current recommendation from the AAP, but I hadn't realized how attached to us she would be! She doesn't always stay in her co-sleeper all night because she fusses and I just can't give up the sleep to be patient with getting her back to sleep. I just drag her in with us and she goes right back to sleep. I'm not looking forward to starting the transition to her own room in a couple of weeks!

TTC, I'm so sorry to hear about your struggles and having to have surgery, on top of it. Like Wish, I know how hard it is to switch to not TTCing anymore and then to come to the point where there won't be any more trying. Because of how difficult my pregnancy was, I really can't get pregnant again, but I still struggle with feeling really sad about it being over. In fact, I haven't been able to bring myself to sell or donate the last two vials of sperm we have left. Anyway, all that to say I am thinking of you.

Wish - your boys sound so adorable. A lovely combination of sweet and energetic! When you go to CA, is that a family trip that will include the boys, or are you traveling alone? I am just trying to imagine traveling cross country with two toddlers... How are things coming with the room for the boys? Have you made any progress in moving them into their own space? If so, any advice on how to go about it? LOL Anyway, enjoy CA - I'm sure the weather will be better there than back home, right?

Miki - I am so excited for you to begin the process of FET and frustrated on your behalf about the delays. It is so annoying that the case manager didn't just give you all the information up front so you could factor it in when making your decisions and planning. It seems like the assisted reproduction process is a lot of hurry up and wait and then boom! everything happens all at once. But that waiting time before getting started is just rough. I hope it ends up not taking as long as you fear, but if it does, you know where to come to vent! I am so sorry to hear how sick Kai has been lately, but it seems he is doing better now? It has to be hard on you when he's so sick and then if you're sick too. We passed around a URI in our house in Jan-Feb, but each of us had it at different times and severity, so it wasn't awful, just never-ending!

AFM - Miriam is 11 1/2 months old and we are in full party prep mode for her 1st birthday. We decided on a Pusheen the cat theme because we think it's adorable and the baby loves cats LOL. My step mother is coming to stay with us for a month and will help us with the party. We rented a picnic shelter at the park so we can enjoy spring weather and invite all the friends and family who want to come without having to stuff them into our tiny house. 

Miriam is not yet crawling or walking... sometimes I think she has regressed from things she was doing before when she learns new things. So we're now set up for OT through OCTOBER. Ugh! But in the past couple of weeks, she's been waving at us in appropriate situations. She does sit up on her own and often entertains herself with toys and books on the floor. Oh, and she has hair!

Miriam has two bottom teeth partway in and is eating pretty much any food we offer her. She's begun to figure out the 360 sippy cups, but we're not ready to wean from the bottle yet. She weaned herself from BF in late January, so I was able to "free the boobs" from pumping. My life is much better without having to lug around the pump.

I feel like there are 1000 things I want to say, but I'm just not thinking of them at the moment. I'll try to get back sooner to update you on Miriam's progress and life in general. I really have missed you all!


----------



## Wicky78

Here are some recent pictures of my girl. She last weighed just under 16 lbs, so I think she's about 17 lbs now. She's our little peanut!


----------



## mumof1+1

I’m currently about 9dpo. Last night I started with minor cramps. They weren’t there initially this morning but are back now. Last night I was exhausted unusually and started peeing more which seems to have carried on today. OH also mentioned feeling a little nausea last night too which was a common symptom for him when we were pregnant last time. Fingers crossed but not daring to hope too much....


----------



## FlownTheLoop

mikihope said:


> Good luck, Flown! I'm waiting for Friday to see if you test!

Thank you for your suppport, mikihope! I may actually be testing tomorrow morning if my impatience gets to me. Haha! I'll be sure to keep you all updated!


----------



## FlownTheLoop

mumof1+1 said:


> I’m currently about 9dpo. Last night I started with minor cramps. They weren’t there initially this morning but are back now. Last night I was exhausted unusually and started peeing more which seems to have carried on today. OH also mentioned feeling a little nausea last night too which was a common symptom for him when we were pregnant last time. Fingers crossed but not daring to hope too much....

*crossing fingers and toes for us both* <3


----------



## mumof1+1

FlownTheLoop said:


> *crossing fingers and toes for us both* <3

Thank you. Good luck with testing. Will be stalking xx


----------



## TTC74

Wicky - great to hear from you! Miriam is absolutely adorable! And, Bella didn’t walk until she was 15 months (and that was just a step here or there). So, go to your OT, but don’t fret it. She’ll catch right up.


----------



## TTC74

Oh! And here are some recent pics of Bella!


----------



## mumof1+1

Well my OH is convinced I’m pregnant. I had light cramping Tuesday and Wednesday but not today, I’m peeing a lot and super tired and he’s been nauseous last 2 nights and was sick last night. That’s how he was when we were pregnant last time too. Roll on next week!!! Xx


----------



## FlownTheLoop

AF came yesterday afternoon, so another cycle begins for me!


----------



## mumof1+1

Af got me yesterday too


----------



## Wish2BMom

mum and flown - I'm so sorry AF came for you! Such a B!! I've really never liked her, except when I was way younger and didn't want to get preg! 
Are you guys doing supplements and all that jazz?

TTC - Bella looks like a little girl!! When did this happen???

WICKY! So great to hear from you!! I loved reading all of your updates. M is a DOLL!! She's a peanut like Malcolm - he's still barely pushing 20lbs and they are 15 mos today. They have their 15 mo checkup this Wed so we'll see. He only recently got a ravenous appetite so hopefully he'll put on some lbs. He's such a picky eater, though. But his pickiness is mostly fruit, so I can't complain too much. They don't really know, or care for, bad food b/c we haven't exposed them to a lot of it.
It really is crazy to think about not thinking about TTC anymore, huh? I think I'm almost over it but it's still lingering a bit.
How's your MIL? Have things there settled down for you guys a bit? How's your PPD? I hope you're feeling better now. You definitely did go through the wringer with your pregnancy. I understand not having more.
My trip was a work trip so not family - just me and some coworkers. DH had the boys by himself for 2.5 days! Though they still went to daycare so not like he had them ALL day to himself. And he took those days off so at least he got naps in too. :)
I got home around 2am on Sat morning so I was there when they woke up at 6am. I only just caught up on sleep yesterday!!

miki - I wish I was going to the SF Bay area! My other BnB friend that I already met lives up there and she was actually having her 2nd baby the very day/time that I was meeting up with our other BnB friend!! We were checking our FB Messenger thread the whole time for updates!! HA! The weather was GORGEOUS!! I was waiting outside for her to get me and the sun was hurting my super-pale arms! :haha: The trip was fantastic from beginning to end. I sat next to this WONDERFUL woman on the flight out there. We laughed, we cried (seriously!), and became fast friends. She was remarkable - heading out to see her 'fairly goddaughter' who had just lost her baby at 8.5 mos pregnant. Heartbreaking. And this woman hopped on a plane as soon as they asked for her - she had been good friends with her mom, who passed away a few years ago too. So now she was sort of her 2nd mom. Really - it was just so special meeting this woman. It was only for 6 hrs but I'll think of her forever now. And then we got to go on the Disney Studio Lot for a bit, which was so cool. You can take a tour bus there too but we just walked over and walked the grounds a bit. I wanted to animate for Disney when I was younger but clearly that didn't pan out. So going into the Animator's building there and seeing their hallway of historical drawings, storyboards, cels, etc of all of the classics was amazing. My mecca! And then I got to meet/see my BnB friend for the first time! We about tackled each other in the street and were like 'YOU REALLY DO EXIST!!' :haha: It was amazing. We only had an hour together but it was so comfortable, like we were old friends. Such a truly amazing trip I had. I really think I needed it - good stuff for my soul! <3


----------



## FlownTheLoop

Wish2BMom said:


> mum and flown - I'm so sorry AF came for you! Such a B!! I've really never liked her, except when I was way younger and didn't want to get preg!
> Are you guys doing supplements and all that jazz?

Yes, it is a completely different feeling NOT wanting her to show up! :D 

*As for what I'm doing to TTC:*

Keeping an eye on ovulation window, no contraception, sperm-friendly lubricant (Pre-Seed), staying healthy in general (working out, hiking, eating healthier), pre-natal vitamins, avoiding unnecessary chemicals/nasties in environment/food/pharms.
In terms of eating healthier, I've been adding in lots of extra fruits, vegetables (particularly greens and cruciferous ones), hemp hearts, sesame seeds, cacao powder, and olive/avocado oils.
I also have a very low caffeine intake (and I already don't drink alcohol or smoke).
I started a TTC journal (handwritten), so that has been helping me cope with some of the stress!


----------



## Wish2BMom

All of that sounds right on target to me! if nothing else, I'm sure you feel amazing. I just started a cleanse this morning - my food intake was turning more towards Doritos and ice cream and wine. I need to get that build-up out and get back on track. 

oh and Wicky - the sleeping arrangements - the boys are STILL in our room but we've had contractors by to give us quotes on some work on the house, including fixing the insulation in their room. So once that's done, they'll be in their room. I do feel like I'm starting to depend on them being there now too, which is what I wanted to avoid!! I love being able to just hear them breathe whenever I wake up. And their room is at the complete end of the hallway from our room so I do figure I'll be anxious the first few nights. Not sure how they'll be. They are so exhausted by the time we put them down at 7:30 anyway, maybe they won't notice much!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi all.....haven't been here for years now but cant believe I started this thread 5 years ago and it's still going!!!! Insane. My lo's are 4 and 6 now. Best of luck to you all xx


----------



## napamermaid

Im back.
Again
Ttc no 5.
Had a miscarraige in march so anxiously waiting for af to return to start. 40 now. 41 in august so i have such limited time to try


----------



## Wicky78

Hi, Taurus! Wow, I can't believe your kids are already 4 and 6. Where did the time go? Thanks for stopping by to check on us in your old thread! 

Mum and Flown, so sorry about AF. I hope you are both taking care of yourselves and not too bummed. I was like Wish in that the cycle when I got pregnant, I just wasn't having a lot of symptoms. I was a lot more calm than in any of the other months of TTC. Baby dust to you both that this month's the one! 

TTC - Bella is adorable! I agree with Wish - she looks like a little girl instead of a toddler/baby. I can't believe how fast these little ones grow and how much they change. How are your DD and GD doing? GD must be starting to look like a baby instead of a newborn... When do you get to see her again? Oh, and thanks for reminding me about Bella walking at 15 mo. It helps to keep things in perspective because the OT/PT people are so exact about milestones. They give a range, but if you're out of that range, then they act like it's some big deal when it might not be. I'm sure M will get to crawling and walking when she gets motivated enough!

Wish - M is such a peanut, but she is not at all picky about eating. I don't know how/why she stays so tiny, but she's so darn cute that I don't really care. :haha: 
It is definitely bittersweet to think that I'm done TTCing, but it's also a relief. We are still seriously considering using a surrogate with my egg and same donor sperm, but the clock is ticking there and it's soooo expensive. My guess is we will either just have M as an only child or we'll see about fostering/adopting another, but once she's a bit older. We'll see. I'm torn because part of me wants to have the experience of being a mommy to a newborn/baby and loving another child, as well as having a playmate/sibling for M, but part of me really loves being able to focus all my love and attention on one child. Anyway, it's still something that we're kicking around, but at least I know I definitely won't be pregnant myself again! 
The PPD is starting to ease up, finally. I had to do some major medication adjusting and lots of therapy to keep it within a manageable range, but I'm finally in the stage of reducing medications and don't need therapy anymore and I feel normal. Yay! 
MIL is doing okay, but steadily declining in cognitive abilities. It's really stressful for my DW because her brothers (who are closer geographically) don't really do much of the logistics and DW has to do it from here and over the phone. And let me tell you, trying to decipher whatever the crisis/misunderstanding du jour is when the person on the other end can't communicate clearly is very stressful. On top of it, DW's brother just learned that his wife has breast cancer (stage 1 - thankfully!) and has to undergo chemo and surgery to remove the lump. He's not coping well and keeps calling their mom to talk about it and she's getting confused and stressed out, and calls DW in a panic. But we got a second car recently and DW has been able to go up and see her mom a couple of times without me, so she has been able to take care of some things while she's there.
Your trip sounds like it went well! I'm glad DH survived his time with the boys :winkwink: while you were away. The woman you met on the plane sounds like an angel. So heartbreaking about her "fairly goddaughter" losing a baby so late in pregnancy. Not that it's ever easy, but when you're so close to the end of the pregnancy, you start thinking you're out of the woods. :cry:
And how awesome that you got to see your BnB friend IRL! It sounds like you had a great trip all around!
As for the transition to sleeping in her own room, I think we're going to try to do that while my stepmother is here with us. She is really good with babies and can help us with the whole routine, too. Right now, M is going to bed when we do and getting up when we do, plus napping 1-2 times per day. So she doesn't have a bedtime other than "after Perry Mason" at about 12:30 am, but we need to have time where she is down for the night and we can watch TV, do laundry, or whatever. I will miss her being in our room, though.

AFM: M turns one on Friday - I can't believe it's already here! We have her birthday party the following Saturday because the day after her birthday is Easter weekend and we didn't want to compete with that. She has her 12 month checkup next week and I'm not looking forward to her mad face when she gets those shots, but I will be glad when she's had the MMR, with all the measles going around. Makes me nervous!
Last week I learned that I have some kind of issue with tachycardia (fast heart rate) that came on while I was pregnant and never went back down. So I had to have an Echocardiogram yesterday to see if there's any damage to my heart from being pregnant or possibly from a missed pulmonary embolism at the time of my c-section. I am crossing my fingers that everything's normal, but even if it is, they still have to treat the heart rate so that I don't develop damage from it. The gifts of pregnancy just keep on giving...
Miriam said her first word over the weekend (on our Anniversary - which is the same day last year that I was hospitalized to give birth) and it was "cat!" she even pointed at the cat when she said it. Now she is saying "hi" and "hey" kind of all the time. It's pretty funny, but also makes me wonder if she actually knows what she's saying. She definitely knows what she's saying when she says "cat," though, because she does it when one of the cats walks by and she points at the cat when she says it. 
My Stepmother is visiting us for a month and it's been interesting having her here again. She was here about this time last year and helped out for two months after M was born. So it brings back a ton of memories from when M was born and in the NICU. I was worried M would be shy and not want to be with grandma right away, but she has warmed right up and even fell asleep on grandma's lap yesterday afternoon. So I guess I didn't need to be worried!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi napamermaid, welcome back. Sorry for your loss. Hopefully AF will come soon so you can get started again.


----------



## TTC74

Wicky - I have sinus tachycardia of unknown origin. Been on beta blockers for ten years for it. 

I’m going to see DD and DGD in 1.5 weeks!


----------



## Wicky78

TTC, thanks for letting me know that tachycardia can be managed, long term. It makes me feel a little better. However, they did find a couple of things in the echo, but I don't yet know what they mean as far as treatment/prognosis. I hope to find out soon, though!

Yay for getting to see your DD and DGD so soon! I bet you count down the weeks/days whenever you're away.


----------



## TTC74

DgD milestones of the day. Needing to transition out of the cosleeper and getting on her hands and knees.


----------



## Wish2BMom

she's ADORABLE, TTC! I'm sure you cannot wait to see her!! I love that cosleeper picture :)

TAURUS!! Thank you for popping in!! 4 & 6?! holy moly...I think you had just had #2 when I came on this thread. Dang i'm old...

wicky - WOW, I love your update! So much going on. I cannot believe M is already a year old! Happy birthday, little angel!! :cake: Where does the time go?? I swear she's still only 6 months! First word! One of the boys' first words with actual intention and meaning is 'kitty', which comes out as 'keykeykey' with a lot of spit! :haha: They get so excited when they see her. Unfortunately she's 15.5 yrs old and I think she's starting to go downhill. Not that they'll notice when she's gone but they just love seeing her. We'll eventually get another animal but if I'm being 100% honest, it'll be a nice break from kitty litter everywhere and one more being vomiting randomly. And all the hair. I am not wishing her away AT ALL, but we just went through losing our other cat so I'm kinda hardened to it right now. :( I feel terrible.
Your poor MIL!! the last thing her brain needs is the worry about her son and his wife - I'm sure it does stress her out, like you said! She probably wants nothing more than to help her son but can't string thoughts together well enough. Ugh! I can't fathom not being able to help Timothy or Malcolm through a sad situation like that.
I'm SO very happy to hear that your PPD is clearing up. What a long arduous process for you. And now the heart stuff - please keep us posted on that. I haven't heard of pregnancy impacting someone like that but I'm not surprised. As natural as it all is, it really can take quite a toll on your body. 
I don't blame you one bit for not wanting to carry a baby again. I do wish I was younger and a little richer so we could adopt or foster a baby. I feel like my cold heart just opened up when I had the boys and I feel for EVERY child that is not lucky enough to have a sense of security and love in their lives. It brings me to tears thinking about it. These innocent little beings just born into a terrible situation and they just need someone to love on them. I want to do that. <3
Maybe I'll bring it up in a year - HA! 
Good luck on the room and sleep transition! I hope to be moving the boys soon. Since it's getting warmer finally, we don't have to worry about the insulation in their room so much. We just have to move a couple pieces of furniture out first and then we can get them in there. They are sleeping well at night most nights now but I don't know how much of that depends on them hearing us too. I'll miss them, it'll be weird for awhile. But it'll be good for all of us. Let me know how that goes!
Have a great party for her!!

AFM: the boys are doing great. No tubes for T yet - met with the ENT last Wed and b/c he didn't have a whole bunch of ear infections over the winter and we're getting into spring now, he wanted to kinda let him sit. BUT - he was just getting over one when we were there and he was also messing with that same ear yesterday. So we'll see. We have a follow up in 7 weeks and the Dr just said to call if he gets another in the meantime and we'll just schedule the tubes. Meanwhile, M has ANOTHER one and is on oral antibiotics again. I somewhat talked to the Dr about him, but M is technically the other Dr's patient in the office. So he didn't want to talk too much for him. I actually asked the office if I could switch Drs for M b/c I liked this guy better. So that's happening and then we'll have a discussion about M's chronic ear infections post-tubes. He may end up having to get his adenoids out. I'm not psyched about that but if it'll give him some relief and get him off all these meds...
Other than that - personality-wise, M has grown into the goofiest little boy and is starting to become a dare devil climbing on everything. He's really good at it too. T has become SUPER clingy to DH and no one else. I'm so jealous!! But M is my little monkey and has become Mama's boy for now. At least there are 2 right? Enough to go around! HA!


----------



## TTC74

Oh Wish! You read my mind on two things! First, my dogs drive me nuts! They aren't old enough to look forward to a break, but I will anyway. lol Second, Bella has had enough ear infections that they are talking about referring her to an ENT. Her followup appointment for her last ear infection is Wednesday. We'll see how it goes. I'm praying that she grows out of it naturally, though.


----------



## mikihope

I love the updates and the photos! Although…I’m struggling to keep up with the posts, and Kai caught another cold. Anyway, Bella is so adorable with her curls, and M is such a cute smiley peanut! And TTC, your DgD is so adorable, I want another baby right now!

I’m sorry that AF arrived, Flown. Sounds like you’re doing all the right things, and are super healthy.

Mum- Sorry about AF too. I hope that she doesn’t get the chance to rear her ugly head again!

Taurus- Hi! And thank you for creating this thread, it’s such a great one!

Wicky- I’m so happy to read your updates! Happy birthday to adorable Miriam! I can’t wait to hear about her birthday party. And it’s wonderful to hear that your PPD is easing up. Hope everything’s ok with your heart, though. What a worrisome thing to have lingering after your pregnancy. I have a few things but nothing heart-related. I have terrible pigmentation (melasma) on my face, they look like big brown freckles. And I have stress incontinence, which doesn't seem to be going away...
Thanks for asking about Kai, he’s better now, but has a cold! But it looks like one of his normal ones, where it doesn’t affect him at all. Thanks, I’m impatient to start FET, but at the same time it’s scary! I hope you’re enjoying time with your stepmother.

Wish- Wow, your trip sounds like it was amazing! What a lovely woman you met on the plane. And meeting your BnB friend, and to get to see the Disney animations -- what a meaningful trip. 
Oh that’s sooo cute… I can picture your boys saying “keykeykey” with loads of spit! Our cats are starting to get old too. One is 13 and the other one is 12. Kai used to call them “aaah!” in a delighted high-pitched voice and wide open mouth. Now, he calls them “caaah!”. I too am tired of the hair and the vomit and litter, and the fact that Kai finds cat food scattered around and tries to eat it. I too feel so mean thinking of a break from all of that.
Looks like you and me and Wicky are all planning on our transitions around the same time. It’s hard to imagine sleeping in a different room from Kai, so I’m kind of relieved that there are others going through the same thing right now.

AFM- Sorry I can’t write more meaningful posts these days, I really did read all your updates but it’s really been exhausting dealing with all the illness. I don’t know how you’ve been managing, Wish. If only I had your energy level! Kai has started this jogging on the spot thing, kind of looks like the scene in ‘Flashdance’ where she dances to ‘Maniac’. It’s hilarious, and he laughs so hard while doing it too. He’s such a joyful and silly boy, with a huge sense of humor. I wish he knew how to speak well, though. It’s frustrating for us both not to understand each other. He has all his teeth except the 2nd molars, which is a relief as he kept cutting several teeth at a time. Oh the fussiness! And his hair grows at a ridiculous rate, I have to trim it every 2 weeks.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh another cold for Kai!! Yeah, T now has back to back ear infections, I'm pretty sure. So off to the ENT we'll go to get him set up for tubes. He has an appt this afternoon. TTC - I'm sorry Bella is going through this too! I'd think at her age, she's supposed to have grown out of it by now. Her eustation tubes should be angling now/soon so the drainage should happen on its own. I hope that's what they find! Keep us posted!

omigosh, you guys made me feel so much better about my thoughts about my kitty! I was snuggling with her last night, just she and I, and I started crying. She's always been second fiddle and though I know she's had a good life, she's one of those who could never get enough snuggling but would take what she could get. Our last cat was queen bee and wouldn't really want to share a lap, so this one would have to settle for another spot or another lap than the one she wanted if it was taken. And then the boys came. :cry: So I felt sad for her last night as she was snuggling and purring all over me. I really will miss her.

Kai has happy feet!! That's what we call it when M and T do that! M was doing that months ago whenever someone would come towards him as he was standing at the gate to the living room. SO cute! Screeches and giggles and the happy feet! And T started doing that lately - also adorable! And T hops!! He's so good with physical things, I think hopping usually comes later! He still loves to cut a rug too - he's getting new moves now. Going in circles, brings it low so he bounces while keeping his knees bent the whole time, goes backwards. He's so crazy. 
And wow, that's a lot of teeth! The boys are still working on their molars and dang it, M still doesn't have the 2 side front ones on the bottom! Still just the 2 front teeth down there, plus molars coming in. I think they are on their way, finally, though. The pedi said he was a little behind there. Meanwhile, Timothy's whole mouth is just bumpy and you can tell there are about 6 more teeth that will be popping through soon. He's got to have such a headache, plus this ear infection! Poor guy!


----------



## TTC74

Bella had her first tumbling class Saturday. We expected a lot of tears and not much participation. Not so much! She marched out there and tried everything! It was SO much fun!


----------



## Wish2BMom

how fun!! We just now got into the My Gym near our house and the boys LOVE it!! We had our 2nd class this last weekend. Since Timothy hops now, he loved the trampoline :haha:
What did Bella like best?

Ladies who are TTC'ing - how's your newest cycle going? should be close to O by now right?


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Your sweet kitty is greatly loved, and I'm sure she knows it. Another ear infection... poor T! How did the appointment go? How do you tell if your boys have ear infections? I think Kai might have one again now, but I don't know... When he had a double ear infection the last time, he didn't really act that different from usual, so I can't really tell!

Happy feet! I love that description, that's it exactly!

Nice to hear about your LOs enjoying their gym classes, TTC and Wish! I've been planning to enter Kai into swim class again, it's been 6 months since his last lesson!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Swim lessons - that's what I want to do too. I need to look into if we need to be members of a place for that or can just take the swim lessons independently of a whole membership to a gym.

Ear infections - sometimes the boys have fevers, sometimes they don't. Sometimes their ears drain. Sometimes they just play with their ears a little more. That paired with a cold/extra mucous, I now just assume they have fluid build-up behind their ear drum as well. Mucous in the nose = mucous in the ears, since it's all connected. They just have them so much now, we just default to that being the issue if they are extra fussy and miserable and happen to also have a cold. :( But if they aren't fussy, no draining, no fever - I think they still COULD have an ear infection, but if they aren't bothered by it then I'd prefer to let it run its course and not put them on antibiotics AGAIN.
So Timothy is getting tubes on 5/15. We just fast-tracked to that since he now has had back to backs. And we switched Malcolm over to the same doc and he has an appt scheduled for 5/24 to talk about his post-tubes issues, chronic ear infections. See what we have to do there. 

Big plans for the weekend? We have haircuts tonight (woo! how times have changed...), My Gym in the morning tomorrow and then friends coming over on Sunday afternoon. It's supposed to rain the majority of all of that time so I guess just sticking in. Temp will be back down into the 50's only, too, so that stinks. Movies and naps!


----------



## TTC74

I’m going this weekend with DH and Bella to see DD and DgD!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh right!! how was your visit? or I hope you're still there and have an extended visit!

i can't wait for my parents to come up here. They are missing so much right now and miss the boys. But they've been really busy this year already. Last year they were up just about every 3 months but they haven't been up since Jan and won't be until the end of June.


----------



## mumof1+1

Well I’m here again. Think I may already have ovulated this month. Did an OPK last night and it was close. Today it’s a touch lighter and my cervix is very low and quite firm. Seems I’m very possibly in the TWW?? Opinions anyone? X


----------



## TTC74

The trip was great. We went to the aquarium and just spent some time together. DD asked DH if he was Brian or grandpa. He was so touched and chose the latter of course!


----------



## mikihope

TTC- How wonderful you, DH and Bella get to visit with DD and DGD! Must be so cute to see Bella and DGD together.

Mum- I’m in agreement with you, looks like you O’ed, but others are much more experienced at being able to tell these things than I am. I hope you’re in the TWW now!

Wish- I hope you get your boys started with swim lessons, it’s so much fun with the LOs! We're not members of the place we bring Kai to, it's a city pool. It's nice and indoors, but it's about a 10 min drive from our house. There's one right next to daycare, i.e. a block from our house. But that's open only during the summer. The kids 3 and up at daycare can opt to have swimming when the pool opens.

Wow, you do you have lots going on with Malcolm and Timothy’s ears and appointments and whatnot. I hope that poor little T’s ears will be better after he gets the tubes put in. And I hope that M’s ongoing ear issues are solved real soon. Thanks for the details on how you figure out your boys have ear infections. I don't see any fever, drainage or obvious signs, but Kai is walking a bit drunkenly and he is suddenly off his food. He had a cold last week, but he was eating like a starving child throughout. He also seems kind of cranky, but I don't know if it’s because he can't communicate what he wants. 

He is maddenly specific about the things he wants to happen, like when he wants to be able to put the cap on himself on the sippy cup, but then tip it over and have the cap fly off in one tip. And he tries to put the most difficult things together, or balance things that aren't able to balance (like putting water bottles upside down on their caps). Argh! Why! Anyway, I'll monitor him and see if he gets better. At least he's still making me laugh with his goofy antics (he has such an awesome sense of humor!) when he isn't being dramatic and/or whiney.

And I’m still waiting for the lab to thaw and biopsy the embies for PGS testing! The annoyingly vague case manager said that it’s possibly the lab’s busiest month ever. I hate the waiting, but I do know that when things get going, it’s really hectic. So I should be careful what I wish for…


----------



## mumof1+1

mikihope said:


> Mum- I’m in agreement with you, looks like you O’ed, but others are much more experienced at being able to tell these things than I am. I hope you’re in the TWW now!

I think so too. I did another 4 after that, 2 were ever so slightly fainter and yesterday it was very faint. Guess only time will tell. Aiming to not stress too much but I’m sure you know how it goes!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

mum - based on all of your tests, I'd agree that you O'd and are now in the TWW! Did you BD in a timely fashion? :haha:

ttc - that's great, sounds like a wonderful visit! And awwww on the 'title' for DH! <3

miki - ah yeah, that's maybe a good sign too, being off kilter a little bit! I'd take him in, but then again we have our own parking spot at the Dr's basically b/c we are there so much. But it never hurts to be sure. HAHA about doing the weird things - it's like he's just figuring out what DOESN'T work, like the upside down waterbottle. T will take his milk cup and completely dump it upside down on to his chest. And not stop as he's getting wetter and wetter. :doh: M has started a climbing phase so he's all over everything when he gets into his impish moods. He will look me straight in the eye while he's climbing on something just to test me! Cutest grin and sparkle in his eye too. I'm doomed!


----------



## mumof1+1

Wish2BMom said:


> mum - based on all of your tests, I'd agree that you O'd and are now in the TWW! Did you BD in a timely fashion? :haha:

That’s what I’d have thought but would it rise again???? If that’s the case and I have O’d then yes hehe we did. 
Can anyone explain this however???


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh yeah, your temp is supposed to rise after O - is that what you mean? the higher your temp goes and STAYS high, around days 12, 13, 14...you may be preggo! Be on the lookout for a fallback dip tomorrow or so, that can happen. And sometimes there is a severe drop when implantation happens. At least this is the lore of TTC and temping - I cannot even recall seeing this first hand but you can google successful temping charts and what they look like.

I personally stopped checking my temp b/c I went into IVF and just left it to the science gods (thank goodness - that was an annoying part of my journey, for SURE!) but this is what I remember.


----------



## TTC74

I'm so exhausted. I'm about to throw in the "wishful thinking" towel. I'm 11 DPO and got a BFN this morning on a FRER. So, I really should have lost all optimism then. BUT, two to three days ago I was cramping like crazy and was sure that AF was arriving early. She didn't and the cramping has left me entirely. My cervix has been firm (as expected in any post ovulation non-pregnant body. This morning my cervix was soft though and as of now, it is also high. Those are both massive pregnancy indicators. So, I don't know what to think other than . . . tomorrow, if I get a BFN, I'm just going to go with it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh TTC - you've been here too many times to count, it's SO understandable that you'd be tired! I really do hope this is your blessing showing up! 11 days is still somewhat early! 
I bet you'll be one of those people that ends up 'stopping' paying attention and BOOM - pregnant!

Man, poor Timothy is dealing with another double ear infection - his last one didn't go away completely. I got the call from daycare yesterday about his left eye being puffy and leaky so I brought him in to see the pedi for conjunctivitis. Well it's not that - he still has fluid in his ears and it's starting to come out his eyes!! UGH!! Poor guy woke up with gunk in both eyes this morning, his left eye stuck shut and so puffy. I feel so terrible for him. He's in a crazy happy mood as always but man, 5/15 can't come soon enough so he can get his tubes and hopefully drain the right way. These boys and their mucous!


----------



## mikihope

TTC- Fx'ed for you! You've been hopeful so many times, I can imagine how exhausted you are from the roller coaster.

Mum- Oh yes, I think Wish explained it well. Looks like you're in the TWW, Fx'ed for you too!

Wish- Oh no, poor Timothy! Thank goodness 5/15 isn't too far off. The more you describe ear infection symptoms, the more I think Kai had one and I guess the worst is over. He had two days of mysterious mucus appearing at the corners of his eyes last week. And that falling over drunken walking thing. Now he looks fine, and he's almost running around.
I know what you mean by the cute, impish grin. Isn't it so hard to resist? Just the cutest laughter and smiles :cloud9: But yeah, it's so maddening that they try all sorts of impossible things. Kai started shaking his straw cup to shake water onto the floor as I was typing this, he got water all over the floor and he slipped on it. Sigh.

AFM- Looks like I have to wait for at least 3 more weeks for the lab to even thaw the embies for biopsy. It's really insanely busy. I'm going crazy with the waiting, even though moving forward means that I have to go through all that crazy (and dare I say almost horrible?) IVF stuff.


----------



## mumof1+1

I think it’s very possible. Last month I had a patch in my right boob which got tender before af arrived and it seems to be getting tender again today so reckon the witch will show her face soon :(


----------



## TTC74

BFN at 14 DPO. Just waiting on AF now.


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - ughhh this waiting!! MORE waiting!! That's the summary of TTC - waiting. And yes, say IVF is horrible all you want, you deserve to! It's the means to an end, and the end is totally worth the means. But still, let's call a spade a spade. It's not an enjoyable process. 
I'm glad Kai is feeling better!! How's your job going now that you're in the daycare? Are you less stress b/c of less time missed?

TTC - I'm so sorry! :hugs:

mum - are you going to test at all or just see what happens? Sore boobs happen with pregnancies too!! :)

Not much new going on here - I'm exhausted but that seems to be the usual lately. DH and I have some vacation time coming up and I hope to just sleep one of those days!


----------



## mumof1+1

Wish2BMom said:


> mum - are you going to test at all or just see what happens? Sore boobs happen with pregnancies too!! :)

I’m probably going to give it a few days and test late in the week. Maybe. If I hold out that long!!!! It’s just a patch on my right boob oddly. But I’m real tired and very agitated at the moment.... x


----------



## TTC74

Good luck, mum! 

Wish - relating to the exhaustion! I can’t imagine toddler twins! 

AFM - my boobs are killing me. Brown spotting today. I can’t imagine it’s anything other than AF coming on. It’s just weird bc I don’t usually get painful boobs with AF. Guess it’s the whole perimenopause thing.


----------



## mikihope

Mum- Hoping for good news from you soon!

TTC- There's still hope.... May AF stay away this time!

Wish- Resting sounds good. Like TTC, I can't imagine toddler twins. You're amazing, I'm exhausted with just one toddler! Thanks for asking, the daycare stress is different this time, it's the calls to take him home because of fever. I just got one, apparently Kai has fallen ill again! So he can't go back to daycare tomorrow, but he does have a temp of almost 103 and he's obviously ill now. Poor thing had mucus at the corners of his eyes when I went to pick him up. He's super cheerful and goofy, but clingier than usual. Anyway, this sort of thing is understandable and kids are expected to fall ill and have to stay home. It's a "better stress" than sudden closures for various (some pretty ridiculous) reasons.
Although...They are temp-measuring happy here, and kids get sent home and can't return if they have a temp of 100. Still, it's not too bad as he's generally actually ill if his temp measures that high. But he does run temps of about 100 occasionally when apparently well, and we asked the director to let him attend on one of those occasions. The other couple of times this happened, we kept him home the next day even though he was obviously well.

Got an email from the clinic saying they thawed and biopsied our embies today! I was expecting to wait another 3-4 weeks! Another week, and we should know the results. Wow... I'm feeling a bit unprepared to jump back on the IVF crazy train.


----------



## mikihope

Oh yes, forgot to add that even though I'm less stressed about my job, I'm currently really pissed off that my boss hasn't made progress getting a job posting to hire me on as a full time staff. I've asked about the status 3 times already, so I feel weird asking again. I'm so tired of my measly postdoc pay, money is really tight and I work so hard. And I'm being paid a fraction of what I'm worth, and I feel like I'm being taken for granted. But I love this group and the lab in general, so I'm waiting around for them to move forward on the hire.


----------



## TTC74

mikihope said:


> Got an email from the clinic saying they thawed and biopsied our embies today! I was expecting to wait another 3-4 weeks! Another week, and we should know the results. Wow... I'm feeling a bit unprepared to jump back on the IVF crazy train.

Sending many prayers and positive vibes your way Miki!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh sorry about AF again, TTC :(

miki - OOOHHH!! I can't wait to hear the results and get you going on this next phase!! So exciting!
re: daycare, yeah, at my work we call it 'the dreaded call from school/daycare'. I have a lot of Moms on my team and we all are living that every week. So at least it's understood when i say 'it's my turn, my husband took the child last time'. And same here with the temping happies - they tack on another degree too and the child can't come back if they are over 101 and they are supposed to stay out for 24 hrs. But the boys will also sometimes just spike a little fever too when they seem fine so we just don't tell the daycare. If they are fine the next morning, they go in.
Girl, your work needs to treat you right! i'm sure they are trying to take as much advantage of the situation as possible - money talks! but I'm sure they'd be lost without you. You don't seem to be one to go in the way of threats or ultimatums, though, but I don't think it's outrageous for you to ask again. They are only going to look out for themselves, unfortunately, so only you can look out for you. If you had the conversation, you could even just say it as you did - money is tight, we just moved, etc etc and I'm going to have to look elsewhere if it's not in the budget to hire me on (can make it less personal, more about the business plans), though I don't want to b/c I love it here. :shrug: I say all of this like I have had a conversation like this but I never have. I hope they hire you on instead b/c it's a giant pain in the butt to look for a new job.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks so much, TTC! Sorry that AF showed up again.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Wish. I haven't even had the time to worry about the results, now that I have a feisty toddler on my hands! I guess that's a good thing, since the waiting is always so horrible.

Oh yes, the dreaded call or text from daycare. Luckily your team understands, that should help your stress level! I too have decided to not say anything if Kai somehow has a temperature spike and isn't actually sick. I think our stress level dropped a notch when the director agreed to let Kai come to daycare the next day when he weirdly spiked a temp for no reason. I'm glad they showed they can be reasoned with. I could tell he was fine, he hadn't been ill prior, but they measured his temp because he had been playing with his food instead of eating it (he was playful and otherwise his normal self). His temp dropped to normal in less than an hour after we picked him up, and he was perfectly fine!

Sigh, you're right, I'm not the sort to set ultimatums or threaten my bosses with leaving. I tried to bring it up again, and my boss said oh yes, this is completely on his plate right now and he needs to get going on talking to HR. It's just the first step to even trying to figure out a position, and it still hasn't been done. I did as you wrote, said that money is tight because of family/house/etc, and I can't live on a postdoc salary anymore. I couldn't say the looking elsewhere part, it was just too hard for me. I have this tendency to undervalue myself, and I have in the past been abused/used by bosses. But my current boss is really nice and great to work with, so I'm going to have to trust that he really wants to hire me on, and is just swamped with work!

The weekend is here again... where did the week go? Hope everyone has a good one!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm so glad you said something to your boss again! That's the hardest part - speaking up at all!! Go YOU! I'm sure he can read between the lines when you say you can't live off of your current salary. Clearly that means something has to change. I hope he's doing right by you. He did when you were pregnant and I hope he continues. It's so annoying to have to get out there and find a new job.

Timothy goes in for his tubes tomorrow morning. I hope he's as much of a champ as his brother. Though I think he's going to scream when they take him away. Malcolm was cool to go with whomever. Timothy's not like that. And he's been so much of a Daddy's boy lately, like rebuffing me a lot, I hope he's comforted by seeing me when he gets out vs DH. :( I want him to feel as comforted as possible!! 

how are all of the TTC ladies doing?

TTC , speaking of jobs - how's DH's new job going?


----------



## mikihope

Thanks so much for the job support, Wish! You made me feel better about it. It's really a stressful thing for me, asking for something better than I've been given. Poor little Timothy, I hope he copes fine when they take him for surgery. I'll be thinking of you both tomorrow, may his surgery go really well!

Argh, we got a notice on Friday that there were cases of Hand Foot and Mouth in Kai's daycare room! I've been checking his temp even more than usual, luckily he likes the ear thermometer thingy.

We finally did a bike ride with Kai on Sunday! We had the trailer but never got round to it. I was the one who pulled him behind my bike. We never quite got back into serious cycling after my cycling accident 3 years ago in 2016. It was Mother's Day (I hope it's ok to mention that, I know it's a tough day when struggling with TTC), and I remember thinking (while bedridden) that I missed my chance to ever be a mother as I was too old and my body was broken. In December 2107, Kai was born! It was so special to be back on the bike and pulling him along with me.

Got the PGS testing results the day yesterday... 7 out of 8 tested normal! But only one of the normals is a boy, and I kind of had my heart set on another boy. I think I just want another adorable boy like Kai :cloud9: So we're transferring the boy embie first, it's graded 6AB. I'm praying we're lucky again, like the first time! In the meantime, I'm trying to keep an open mind as to having a girl instead, in case we have to try again.

Fx'ed also for those TTCing!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Amazing!!! 7/8 is awesome!! My fingers are so crossed for you!! So now what - when does your cycle start?? I'm so excited for you!!
Ugh, yes - I think we've been fortunate that they haven't had a case of H, F & M at the daycare since we've been there - at least not in their room. But as they get older and less sheltered, it's bound to happen. I'm dreading it!! 

Congrats on the bike ride!! I'm sure it was so symbolic for you to get out there with him!! Did he love it?

Timothy did well enough yesterday! He didn't cry when they took him from me - he was already in this car thing that they have (they have those Radio Flyer wagons and a push sports car thing - I was taking him around in the sports car for about 45 mins beforehand and they just switched out with me and wheeled him away). They were so good - they were blowing bubbles, I gave him his 2 stuffed animals to bring. I don't think he really knew what was going on and just went with it. They even flavored the air in the mask they put on his face to put him out - orange flavored! But coming out of the anesthesia, he was an absolute BEAR. He's so strong too, it was a legit workout for me. He was pushing my neck, stepping on my stomach to push away, just all out of sorts. So we packed up as quickly as possible and left b/c the nurse said they start to do better once they see they are leaving. He did calm down for the most part but then threw another physical fit when trying to get him into his car seat. He hates that thing now for the most part and it's like wrestling an alligator. A really really super strong alligator. BUT once we were home, he was all better and happy again. We played while DH finished out his morning and then he and I switched. T went down for a nap at 11:45 or so and didn't wake up until about 3. He needed that. I'm so curious to see how much more he starts to talk now - both ears were infected so he must feel so much relief having them drain. He's back on antibiotics but hopefully this is it for a long time!! He already started to attempt to say 'Mickey' when he has his Mickey Mouse doll! I'm really hoping this helps him so much. And then we have a follow up for Malcolm next Friday to talk about his chronic ear infections he has had since the tubes and hopefully get that poor guy some relief too.
The good thing that came out of all of yesterday was that I got a little bonding time in with T 1:1 - he's definitely coming to me a little more again. :cloud9: but that also means that I have 2 of them fighting over who gets picked up or who sits on my lap (T would sit on my lap for a story and M would come over and sit on the only open space on my knee and T was pushing him off!! sibling rivalry!) and it makes me SO sad to have to say No to one of them! Especially now that M and I have bonded so much lately!! Ugh! Mom guilt is REAL!


----------



## mumof1+1

Well the witch arrived last week for me so I’m back to ssdd again! Currently on cd6. I’ll be using a clearblue connected this month and possibly next month too as it came with 25 sticks. Based on lmp and cycle average from other apps it says to start testing tomorrow with estimated witch due 10th June. Not hopeful as Hope is lost right now...


----------



## mikihope

I’m so glad that it went well for T, Wish! It’s so awesome how they make it fun before surgery for the LOs. It must have been a relief that T was happy and didn’t cry when they took him from you. And I’m so happy that you get 1:1 bonding time with T again. How adorable, having the 2 boys fighting over your lap. We have the opposite problem, with Kai going between DH's and my lap. He brings a book, jumps on a lap, listens to maybe 3 words and rushes off to the other parent’s lap. Rinse, repeat.

I hope that you get some help for poor little M's ears next week! Thanks, the bike ride was definitely symbolic for me, and in the next weeks we want to work up to going back to where I crashed. I’ve never been back since that day. Oh, I’m delaying the start of the FET cycle by a couple of weeks because I want my RE to do the transfer. He’ll be out for knee surgery for a while. So I’m on BCPs until next week, and then I’ll start the cycle when AF shows! I’ve started worrying about the blast we'd like to transfer, which is fully hatched. I thought that it was a good thing, but of course google shows me that it could be a bad thing after all. Argh, I have to stop reading that stuff!

Mum- What's ssdd? Fx’ed for this cycle! We’ll do the hoping for you!


----------



## TTC74

Good luck mum! It’s O day for me. I’ll try this cycle and maybe a couple more. I’m not sure. As I approach my 45th birthday, I am more and more resigned to just enjoying my Bella (which of course I do very much). I’m just not sure when i will finally bite the bullet. I do know that DH wants to start testosterone replacement but that we’ve put that on hold. I’m having more and more perimenopause symptoms. So, I don’t know what, if anything, I’m ready to do about that. I’m going to start by getting my CD3 bloods done so that I know how much of a lost cause it is and then go from there.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Mum - I'm so sorry. it's such a crappy day when AF shows up. Miki's right - we'll do the hoping for you. I hope you're feeling better now that a few days have passed. You've got this!! keep the faith! 
I need help with 'ssdd' too! I have forgotten (or never knew) what what is!

TTC - that's a really great idea to get your cd3 bloods done. Then maybe that'll help you with the current unknown. Keep us posted but until then, fingers are always crossed.

miki - gosh i would hope the Dr would say anything about concerns about the embryo already having hatched! yes yes yes try to stay off of Google! That's the most hypocritical thing I'll ever write b/c I'm all about the Google research. 
Oh I know I keep saying this but I'm so excited for you to start! I really hope things happen right away and this isn't a long, drawn out experience.
Good luck on working your way back to the spot of the accident. I'm sure so many emotions will be flooding you. You're so strong, though, and I know you can see how far you've come and how that crash didn't take you down. You healed, you still gave birth and you're cleared to do it again! It's one of the hardest things on a woman's body and you DID IT! Crash be damned!!


----------



## mumof1+1

Awww thanks guys. That means a lot. At the moment unfortunately I’m not feeling any better but I’ve been suffering with headaches for the past 2 weeks. I just wanna be pregnant again and everything go ok. Surely that’s not too much to ask....

Ssdd- same shit different day haha. Sorry my bad haha


----------



## mikihope

TTC- Fx’ed for you too. Whatever the results, I hope for a happy outcome for you and your family.

Wish- Wow, thanks for your kind words. The human body is an amazing thing, I can’t believe how I could come back from such a bad crash. And thanks for helping me feel better and less obsessive about the embryo and my chances! I need to stay off Google, not sure how. I guess having a feisty toddler helps. How’s T’s speech now, is he saying more words? It’s so cute that he says ‘Mickey’!
Thanks, I’m excited to start the cycle too. I’m so old now, I really hope that things happen right away too!

Mum- Haha, I love it! Ssdd… so true. I do hope that you get your wish of being pregnant again and having everything go well.

So this weekend, we drove down to Monterey and stayed overnight. We actually have not been anywhere overnight with Kai since we did that month-long Singapore/Mauritius trip last June! We got a place with a separate room for him, and he amazingly went down for his nap easily, and slept like a champ at night too. We had such an amazingly fun holiday, and Kai got to walk on the Carmel beach and visit the Monterey aquarium. It’s so cool that he’s now old enough that he actually reacts with joy and excitement to all the new experiences and places!


----------



## TTC74

Am I losing my mind or is this the start of something at 9 DPO?


----------



## mumof1+1

TTC74 said:


> Am I losing my mind or is this the start of something at 9 DPO?
> 
> View attachment 1061642

Sure looks like it very well could be!! Good luck xx



mikihope said:


> Mum- Haha, I love it! Ssdd… so true. I do hope that you get your wish of being pregnant again and having everything go well.

Thank you hun. Glad I made you chuckle! Approx 8/9 days to wait. Won’t be testing unless I get any real positive symptoms however...... or trying to wait anyway haha xx


----------



## TTC74

The line is light but pink today. Fingers crossed for progression.


----------



## mikihope

I see a clear line, TTC! Fx'ed!

Mum- Here's hoping that you get some good news at the end of that 8/9 day wait!

How was everyone's memorial day weekend? We took Kai on a little bike ride by the marina again, and I pushed harder and screwed up my (bad from the crash) knee. Ugh. Here are photos of Kai in the trailer. He loved it, and fell asleep during the ride! This is unusual for him as he's not a stroller napper. I've also included a couple of other photos, one of him sitting on our stairs and another on a ride out in the neighborhood on the buggy while in daycare.

The RE's surgery has been delayed a bit, so I'm still on the bcp until early next week. Waiting again!

Oh, DH was so excited that Kai said his first French word today. But I think it wasn't a real word, he was just copying DH. We shall see...


----------



## Wish2BMom

Look at that emerging line, TTC!!! FX'ed!!

mum - hang in there! please keep us posted!

miki - omg, I can't take the cuteness! You must continually want to nibble those cheeks! I"m so sorry you messed up your knee though! Something an Advil can take care of or are you on crutches? bummer about the pushed out transfer. I can't wait! 
Memorial Day weekend was fun for us - NO SICK KIDS! We took the boys to the playground a couple of the days and they loved it! they had a lot of outdoor time b/c it was FINALLY nice weather here. It was gorgeous. So we played in our backyard too. They love it, they always want to go 'soutside' now! That's how Malcolm says it. They are really starting to talk now too - saying 'cracker', 'socks', 'outside', 'baby', 'yellow', 'milk'(though what M says for milk sounds nothing like 'milk') - all randoms but they are really getting there and it's hilarious!

well I just tried to upload some of their school photos but they are too big so here are some from the weekend!


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC I see that temp going back up!! updates!!!!


----------



## mumof1+1

Wish2BMom said:


> mum - hang in there! please keep us posted

Thank you hun. Used clearblue connected this month so know when ovulation was. Even managed to dtd on ov day too. Currently 6dpo and luckily we’re away for the weekend which is a huge bonus as I’ve felt pretty nauseous on and off all day. Desperately trying not to read anything into it and refuse to buy tests out here when I have some wide 10miu strips waiting at home! Torture but needs must. Really want to try hold out until I have some really positive symptoms or af doesn’t show... cb connected claims af due 7th. P Tracker says 10th so my official testing day will be 10th.... or 11th.... hopefully. Keep your fingers crossed for me guys!!! :)


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Your boys are adorable! They look like they’re having the time of their lives… how fun to have two adorable little boys. That’s my dream for now, but I guess I’m getting used to the idea of having a girl if that’s in the cards for us. Yay for no sick kids! You needed a break from all of that. I’m impressed that your boys are saying ‘cracker’ and ‘outside’. Sounds like they’re starting their language explosion!
Thanks, Kai’s cheeks are truly pinchable. The photos don’t even do them justice. He has a round head and super round cheeks, which makes him still look kind of baby-like. I keep forgetting what a big boy he is now!
Oh, I’m not on crutches as I walk around fine, but my knee hurts bad going up and down stairs since the accident.

TTC- Hoping for a line progression for you!

Mum- Good luck! The waiting is so tough…

Today, we finally went cycling at the place I crashed at. It’s a beautiful place, hilly and right beside a picturesque reservoir. I didn’t feel bad at all, all I felt was happiness… out there with DH and Kai. My knee held up really well even on the upslopes, and it seems even better than before. I really hope that I finally manage to rehab this knee. Strangely, I think that not cycling actually made my knee worse! It was a great step forward, and I am so grateful I finally made it back there with my little family.


----------



## mumof1+1

The waiting really is tough. Thought I may have been I. With half a chance this month as both boobs felt tender yesterday, I’ve been really grouchy, had some mild cramping last night but stupidly tested last night at only 7dpo. Who was I bloody kidding???!!! Boobs don’t feel don’t enter today so I’ll hang in a few days now as it’s such a disappointment seeing those stark whites :(

Hope everyone’s doing ok and hanging on in there. I feel like I’m crumbling. Tempted to give it up as a bad job when af arrives and take the shock if it ever even happens again [-o&lt;


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - thank youuuuu!!! They do just melt our hearts. I just want to eat them constantly. I actually read an article that said that's a true, real feeling - we get so overcome with love that it overstimulates that part of our brain and turns violent for a quick second, but I guess serotonin or something also kicks in and stops us. (I think that's how it said it worked). Weird, huh?? 
Yes!! Words or trying to say words like crazy now. Timothy is nailing 'yellow' and it's by far the cutest thing. He rounds out the whole W at the end so his lips are almost pursed when he finishes the word. And he means it too - out of all of the little magnet letters on the fridge, there was just one yellow one. He said YELLOWWW and pulled that one off! :happydance: We have a 'colors' book they always flip through too and he mimicked 'purple' yesterday. He's not far off from really talking. Malcolm is trying his hardest too! 'Nana' for banana, 'socks', 'sit' (when they need to sit in the high chairs for eating - which they both seem to despise lately - M will point at T's chair and say 'sit!'). It's all crazy and I love it. Last night, M asked to be picked up for the umpteenth time and my elbow was killing me (I think I'm getting 'golf' elbow which is just a strain on the inside of it from picking them up and carrying them with a 90 degree arm a lot) and I said something like 'when are you going to not want to be picked up?' But then I stopped myself and out loud said 'sooner than later, so I'm going to enjoy it while I can...'. I get SO SAD at everything that reminds me of how quickly they are about to grow up and away from us. :cry:

I'm SO happy for you about going to the crash site and feeling nothing but joy!! Way to go! Glad that's off your shoulders now! Now for this dang knee!
From what I understand, baby girls will melt your heart just as much ;) and to see Kai with a little sister he can make laugh and protect, while she just thinks he hung the moon? You'll be filled with happiness either way. :cloud9: Oh and to see a little feminine version of Kai's face with little pigtails?? Swoon!!

TTC - i'm so sorry to see the new chart started. :nope: I thought you were getting your 2nd miracle!

mum - girl, I know that feeling!! I have no advice. B/c I know if you get AF, you'll process it and next month will be a new month b/c you want it so much. Maybe try to take the summer off and BD like crazy teenagers just for fun? Remind me of how old you are/how long you've been trying again?


----------



## mumof1+1

Wish2BMom said:


> mum - girl, I know that feeling!! I have no advice. B/c I know if you get AF, you'll process it and next month will be a new month b/c you want it so much. Maybe try to take the summer off and BD like crazy teenagers just for fun? Remind me of how old you are/how long you've been trying again?

I guess soo. It’s just disheartening isn’t it. 
If only!!! We’re both 39, I’m 40 next month. This is only cycle 4 after mc in Feb. Only took 5 months from coil removal to conceive in December which is likely why I’m so bummed as I’d hoped it wouldn’t take so long... xx


----------



## TTC74

Try not to stress too much mum. I had my rainbow toddler at 41 but it took 2.5 years to conceive her with two losses. It happens at our age. It just takes time. More time than we’d like no doubt.


----------



## Wish2BMom

it's terribly disheartening, yet somehow we muster up the courage to do it again month after month. It's a head trip for sure. And even after you have the kids - hard to get your head unwound around it!


----------



## mumof1+1

I know. I think I need to just stop the whole trying malarkey and live and if it happens then so be it. Just keep thinking, with the run of bad luck we’re constantly getting we’re likely to just not get it at all. Maybe it’s something I really need to consider and accept.... I don’t know. 

Thank you ladies xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

big hugs to you, my dear! :hugs:


----------



## mikihope

Hugs to you, mum! This journey is so difficult, I hope that you feel more upbeat soon.

Hugs to you too, TTC. I hope that you're feeling ok!

Wish- Oh yes, I can relate to the violent feelings towards such extreme cuteness! I think I read that same study too, I had to find out why we react in such crazy ways toward cuteness.
You paint such a cute picture of your talking boys! Are they talking to each other? I find that so cute, toddlers chatting away together. Kai has a decent number of words that I recognize, but he doesn't call me mama! He used to laugh (like he was purposely refusing to say 'mama') and call me 'dada' or 'ada'/'ana', but I don't think he has a name for me now. I feel so left out, DH and the cats all have labels!

Thanks so much, I feel so relieved that the bike crash nastiness is all finally truly behind me. We can now cycle there as a little family, and that is so wonderful. I guess I can imagine Kai with a baby sister, but I imagine him smashing her like he smashes the cats! I actually have a hard time imagining doing girl stuff with a little girl. I've always longed to play catch and all sorts of ball games, climb trees, etc with my kids. Then again, my mom was the one who taught me how to climb trees and ride a bike. So I can imagine raising a tomboy, but it's hard to imagine anything else!


----------



## Rainshiny

Oh my, hello! I haven’t read very far back, but Hi Mikki, TTC and Wish and welcome Mum!

My twins are almost 3 1/2, can you imagine??? And they have conversations all-the-time. And sing and dance together, and throw all their toys in a heap in the living room together... lol. Mikki if you had a girl I’m sure she would be perfect! But I hear you, I was the opposite. With all sisters I didn’t know what to do with a boy. But mine is the sweetest funnest ever. Do you think you could warm up to the idea? And hey, did you get your calendar yet?


----------



## Wish2BMom

RAIN!!!! How ARE you??? You sound amazing, as do your twins!! Tell us more!! How's DW? How are your jobs? Plans for the summer?

miki - oh thank you for sharing that you don't have a label! I don't either!! And yes, I feel very left out! Cat, dogs, DH and Grampa even all have labels! I sometimes hear a 'Mama' but they don't call to me with it. 
And I couldn't agree more with you about having a girl but I had NO idea about what to do with a boy b/c I come from all women. I am not a girly type - I played softball and played catch with my Dad. I ended up a pitcher b/c of him! And a good one! My closest cousin was a boy and my 'sibling' for the first few years of my life so I definitely played with mud, climbed trees - I didn't know what to do with a doll. So 'boys' actually fit me so much more than I thought, but I was planning on doing all of those things with a little girl. So I think you'd be ok. And if she does like dolls - I think you're the kind of mom that will just roll up her sleeves and have a little tea party and figure it out along the way! <3
And all of this is not to say that if my sons pick up a doll, I won't know what to do. Their favorite toys are their stuffed animals so they have softer sides too. I think you just introduce them to as much as you can and nurture what they end up being drawn to!

Yes, the boys talk to each other a little. There is SO MUCH rivalry between them, though, that it's less common for them to talk with each other than fight with each other. When we put them to bed at night, they babble and giggle a bit before laying down. Overall they both seem more focused on us than each other. I wonder how we can get that to change a little or if it'll change on its own. Rain - any insight there?


----------



## mikihope

I’m so happy to hear from you, Rain! Wow, your twins are almost 3.5 years already! You must be having so much fun with them. My colleague has a son this age and he says he’s loving it. I love the sound of your two playing and singing and throwing stuff in a heap together. I think that helps me imagine a situation where Kai has a baby sister. I think I’m warming up to the idea! No calendar yet, I’m waiting for the case manager to give me one as I started just before the weekend. She seems really non proactive, the only reason why this hasn’t been full of delays is that I ask lots of questions before the potential delays happen.

Wish- Oh no, you don’t have a label too! I hope that our boys will be calling us ‘mama’ soon. Maybe we’ll regret wishing for this when they start whining for ‘mama’ all the time! I wonder if it’s age-appropriate for your boys to not play together so much, and it’s something that they do more as they get older? I think that’s true for toddlers in general, so maybe that’s why? I’m envious that they snuggle their stuffed animals, that's so adorable. Kai likes to bite the nose, hold on to the nose with his mouth, and walk around making goofy muffled sounds with any stuffed animal we give him.

My closest cousin was a boy too! And all the kids that were my age in the neighborhood/family friends were boys. I had no dolls when growing up. I was a tomboy, and still am really ungirly. It’s so cool that you were a pitcher. My dad was an amazing student athlete with trophies for all kinds of sports (held the school record in Singapore for javelin for 30 years before it was finally broken), my mom's also great at sports, so my sister and I are pretty naturally good at whatever sport we try. I adore sports, and I can’t help hoping that my kids will too. Kai’s throwing a ball in front of himself so that he can run up to it and kick/dribble it around, and has been throwing balls overhand to me since he was around 10 months old, and it's great. But I think you’re right, I’d definitely get right into the tea party sort of thing if that’s what my kid(s) want. I do find it fun to do these things with LOs anyway.

I can’t believe that I’ve started an FET cycle already. It’s really surreal! I have 4 estrogen patches on right now, as I need a high dose of estrogen to grow my lining. I had issues with thin lining the last time, so I’m doing all that stuff to thicken it. I’m more detached this time around, I think because I have a rambunctious toddler to deal with. It’s fun, but tiring stuff. I’m trying not to imagine what it’s like with two!


----------



## mumof1+1

Well af arrived for me. On Saturday morning just as predicted. Oh well. To be honest I wasn’t shocked, a little gutted but it is what it is. If it’s going to happen it will I guess. Every miracle takes time...


----------



## Wicky78

Hi Everyone!

It's been too long since I last checked in. With my stepmom visiting for a month, things got hectic, but now we're in more of a usual schedule again. Plus work isn't as crazy busy as it was during the spring, so I have time to myself during the day, here and there.

TTC and Mum, so sorry to see you're starting another month. It's especially hard when the symptoms seem like they might mean something positive, or a test has a squinter line. I know I got my hopes up so much in one cycle that I felt really dejected because I started thinking it would never happen. But then, it did, and all the worrying and watching from ttc was kind of washed away in my mind. I hope you both get good news soon!

Rain - good to see you! I can't believe the twins are 3 1/2 already. They must be so much fun!

TTC - where do things stand with the possible surgery you needed? When I was last here, you were waiting to meet with the doctor to determine if surgery was needed and when that would happen. I hope all is well. Surgery isn't fun, but I've found it's not as scary as I once thought. Glad to see that your DGD is doing well and that you had a great visit (I know that was ages ago). 

Miki - I am so excited for you starting your FET cycle!!! I know it's a stressful process, but you seem to be handling all the waiting and complications so well, thus far. Maybe you're right that having a toddler to keep you busy helps take your mind off of it! I can't imagine trying to manage all the dates and appointments and schedules with a toddler, though. I was also so happy for you that you were able to bike at the site of your crash and feel nothing but joy. Hearing your story, you have definitely come such a long way. I hope Kai loves biking as much as you do, so you can do it together for a long time. By the way, he is just so adorable! Those cheeks are just so squishy! And I agree with Wish that a little girl who looks like Kai but with pigtails would be totally adorable. No matter what your next child is like, I'm sure you will love him/her because he/she is your baby and that will allow you to figure out how to connect. I can't wait to find out how things go with your FET cycle!!!

Wish - the boys look so cute and maybe a bit mischievous! I bet they keep you running, with all their energy and (it sounds like) strength. I hope their ears are all doing better between the medical care and better weather. It's amazing that they are saying so many words! But no title for you, yet. I saw a comic strip about parenting a couple of months ago that depicted the difference between hearing "mama" the first time and then the millionth time. It was pretty funny and probably accurate, but I'm sure your heart will melt when your boys begin calling you something specific!

I have a ton of updates, so I'll post them separately.


----------



## Wicky78

So I think the last time I updated everyone was right before M turned a year old, or at least right before her birthday party (which was a week later). She did really well at her party and seemed to enjoy herself. The photos of her with cat ears and then in her highchair are from the party. She didn't seem to know what to do with the smash cake, though. She just painted with the icing. I had to feed her a few bites of the cake because she didn't try to eat it herself. Holy cow, did she have a sugar high that day!!! But we all had a great time. 

Let's see... 12 month stats were 17 lb, 9 oz and 28.15 inches tall. She made it squarely onto the growth chart for both! She wasn't crawling yet at that point, so they sent us back to PT in addition to OT. There is some minor concern over her flat spot on her head, but I'm not sure if they will want to do the helmet or if PT can help. I'm crossing my fingers for no helmet, but I guess I'd rather have the helmet than have her live with the flat head forever. 

She began crawling "commando" style (according to the OT) about the end of April, beginning of May. She hasn't moved up to regular crawling, but she has gotten faster and more agile, even though she's on her belly and mostly using her arms to pull herself around. It's kind of cute and funny to watch! This week, she began pulling herself up to stand and my mom actually got a photo of it that first time! The same day (Saturday), she also said "Hi, Mama!" to my DW as clear as a bell, when DW came home from work. It's the first time she's said anything like mom, mommy, or mama, and she definitely meant it, as she looked right at DW whens he said it. So cute! I'm still waiting for her to address me, though...

This weekend, we start mommy and me swim classes at the local Y. It should be fun, as I love being in the water and she seems to love splashing and playing during her baths. I'm not expecting her to get much out of the class, other than not being afraid of water so she can learn basic swimming skills when she's a little older. It should be cute, though, with all those 6-18 month olds!

I've included several recent photos. I just couldn't pick which ones I liked best! LOL


----------



## TTC74

Miki- No surgery needed here! 

Wicky- she’s adorable! Mommy and me swimming classes sound great! 

Bella has started tumbling.


----------



## Wish2BMom

mum - I'm so sorry to hear. How are you doing? What are you thinking is next? Yes, could not agree more - so much has to line up correctly, it's a miracle anyone gets pregnant. Yet...we're overpopulating the earth! how is that??

so many returns, my heart can't take it! So good to see you too, Wicky!!
WOW what a great update! And pics of M! She's SO adorable!! I love the description of the commando crawl - hey, as long as she's getting to where she needs to be! Malcolm always had a textbook crawl but Timothy's was a 'broken-legged bear' crawl most of the time. He was the first one to walk, though, so it was really just a go-between for him until he figured that out. I love that she said 'Hi Mama!' too!!! I wonder if we are all the ones that are 'the nurturers' to our babies and they feel they don't "need" a name for us just yet b/c we are just always right there when needed? I dunno. Anyway - Malcolm has been saying 'Mama' quite a bit lately so I think I finally have a title from at least one of them! :cloud9: and I think you're both right - we'll rue the day soon but for now, I love it! <3
How was the Stepmom stay? I hope everything went well. A month?? holy moly. My folks are coming up for a week in a couple of weeks to watch the boys at the end of that week while we take a quick romp over to Vegas. But things are definitely more scatterbrained when they are here. 
Re: the helmet - I'm sure this is a doctor-by-doctor thing but they had told us that helmets would be needed before 10m b/c the soft spots of the skull start fusing after that. So I hope PT can definitely help little M! Timothy still has a slight flat spot but really only we know it's there and can only tell in the bath when I wash his hair and feel it. No one else would be able to tell. 

miki - WAHOO for starting your FET!! 4 patches? wow! are you feeling any different with all of that extra hormone? Please keep us updated! I want to relive through you! Though yes - I can totally see how you're very much distracted this time b/c of Kai! 
The boys have totally started to play and interact more together now too. I do think that it's just a general awareness of toddlers - you're right. The pediatrician even said last visit that they are 100% self-involved at this point. But now M will laugh at T if he's doing something goofy. M has become a big nose-booper and he wants to boop Timothy's nose too. Oh and don't get me wrong - the usual position of their stuffed animals is in their mouths, on the nose, walking around making crazy sounds just like Kai! This is mainly Malcolm, though. T will actually walk around just holding his stuffed animals. Their other big 'toy' are books too, which we LOVE about them right now! That's basically all we do for an hour before bedtime is read and reread all the books they have in their room, around bath time and brushing teeth and all that.

TTC - omg, it seems I STILL cannot handle Bella's curls!! she's so cute! how does she like tumbling? I think the boys would like it. We go to My Gym and they like that stuff and already love doing forward rolls and having us flip them around. So glad you don't need surgery!!


----------



## Wicky78

Oh my gosh, TTC! Those curls are just adorable!!! M has such stick straight hair for now. Maybe she'll get a little curl when it grows out. I don't know how you stand looking at that adorable little girl every day! LOL. She is so brave, standing on that balance beam that's higher off the ground than she is tall. I'm very impressed! And yay for you that no surgery is needed!


----------



## mumof1+1

Wish2BMom said:


> mum - I'm so sorry to hear. How are you doing? What are you thinking is next? Yes, could not agree more - so much has to line up correctly, it's a miracle anyone gets pregnant. Yet...we're overpopulating the earth! how is that??

Thank you. I’m not doing too badly atm. Had expected af so I was ready for her. I’m not fully decided to be honest. I’ve thought about doing absolutely nothing and stopping fretting over it but on the other hand I’ve thought about using the cb connected next week just to pin point ovulation as OH and I seem to be quite a lot more active at the moment. So I’m not completely decided yet... What would you do???

Yes, it is amazing isn’t..... Oh well. Haha


----------



## mikihope

Mum- So sorry that AF arrived. I think it’s great how strong and upbeat you are! Hopefully there’s a BFP in your near future, and in the meantime, I hope that you can keep those positive feelings going.

Wish- Aw… T carrying his stuffed animals around sounds so adorable! I wish Kai would do that. And now M is calling you ‘mama’, lucky you! How fun that T and M are interacting more now, they sound so cute together. I love the reading too, I’m so happy that Kai loves to pick up his books. I think I’ll start trying to read him bedtime stories again, I’d stopped a while ago when we were all so sick for a few months.
Yep, 4 estrogen patches…I can’t believe that I’m going through all that again! I’d forgotten about the side effects (bloating, crampy, GI issues, feeling ugh) and the terrible itch. It’s so crazy that I’ll be doing the PIO shots soon and I don’t even feel like I’ve started the cycle!

TTC- Bella does have such amazing curls! She’s adorable. So cute, on the balance beam.

Wicky- I love your updates! I think you sound wonderful, and I hope DW is doing great as well. Hooray for M’s great motor skills improvement! She is such an adorable little munchkin. I love your new avatar pic of her! Her birthday party sounded great, and how cute she was that day :cloud9: Lucky DW to be called ‘mama’, it must have been so adorable.
Swim classes would be great for M! I bet she’d love it to bits. Kai joined one when he was around 9 months old and he loved it. He was so fat he floated naturally, I guess.
Thanks for the support, I definitely need it now that I’m back on the IVF train! I hope that Kai loves biking too. He definitely likes sleeping in the trailer for now. Thanks, I guess a little girl version of Kai with the squishy cheeks would be adorable. And you’re right, I know I will have a big space in my heart for another LO, whether boy or girl.

Kai is so active and he’s quite a handful sometimes. I feel like I have zero down time, and I have no idea how I’m going to relax and do all that is needed for the cycle to be a success. I had thin lining the last time, so I’m trying to do what I can to help it along. It’s just so much harder to concentrate on IVF stuff this time around. I feel like I’m doing far less than last time, and I hope that this doesn’t mean that I’ll have less success!


----------



## TTC74

I am loving all these updates on little ones! We have been blessed in this thread. It’s a lucky thread that I’m so happy to be a part of!


----------



## mumof1+1

mikihope said:


> Mum- So sorry that AF arrived. I think it’s great how strong and upbeat you are! Hopefully there’s a BFP in your near future, and in the meantime, I hope that you can keep those positive feelings going.

Thank you. I sure don’t feel strong and upbeat! More a case of not having a choice and having to get on with it haha. I’d like to think so but whatever will be will be I guess... x


----------



## Wish2BMom

mumof1+1 said:


> Thank you. I’m not doing too badly atm. Had expected af so I was ready for her. I’m not fully decided to be honest. I’ve thought about doing absolutely nothing and stopping fretting over it but on the other hand I’ve thought about using the cb connected next week just to pin point ovulation as OH and I seem to be quite a lot more active at the moment. So I’m not completely decided yet... What would you do???
> 
> Yes, it is amazing isn’t..... Oh well. Haha

Oy - it's such a personal thing. I feel like I went to the ends of the earth for ours since they were DE but I didn't have any prior either. That said, if our one batch of 5 didn't work out, we were calling it quits. We couldn't put ourselves through it anymore.


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - if it helps, I feel like all of that zen stuff is maybe in our heads. OR maybe not but we really had no choice but to obsess over it the first time around and that wasn't good for anyone so we seeked to be zen! Now you're otherwise occupied and maybe that's the trick - just go with the flow! So many people get preggo when having a toddler running around. You'll do great! If anything, maybe the lack of obsession will be the trick! I hope, I hope!! :pray:

Man, if I had time I'd really consider adoption now. I believe I've said this before but my heart is just different now and when I think about the babies out there that have no sense of security or love, I'm shattered to bits. I really wish the adoption process in the US wasn't so damn convoluted!

Speaking of zen - my cousin is on a school trip to Greece right now and it looks amazing. She just took a weekend trip to Crete and it's GORGEOUS! I'm so happy for her - she's just 20 so she's right on that exciting cusp of the beginning of the rest of her life, yanno?


----------



## mikihope

TTC- I agree, this is a wonderful thread with lovely updates on little ones. I hope we get some BFPs in the near future, since this is a lucky thread!

Mum- Accepting things, letting go and getting on with it is a great attitude. I think good things will happen to you!

Wish- Thanks for helping me feel better. I was starting to freak out as I read that one shouldn't drink much alcohol or exercise too much at this point. DH and I drink a fair amount, and I haven't cut back yet. On Sunday, I pulled Kai in his trailer for 10 miles through rolling slopes... I have not been taking it too easy on the exercise front either. It's so hard to cut back as I feel so good about myself now that I finally am back on the bike and pedaling hard!
Oh Wish, you'd be a fantastic mom to an adopted child! I considered adoption too, but I really chickened out when I read about how hard it is at my age.

Lining check is tomorrow, I'm suddenly very nervous. I'm not sure how I'd handle bad news at this point. I'd forgotten how nervous I felt each step of the way the last time!


----------



## mumof1+1

Thank you ladies. Things do seem to be looking up for us at the moment. I haven’t been stress this month. We’ve been VERY active. OH and I had a conversation when af arrived and I’d told him I wasn’t sure we were on the same page so to speak and things took a turn for the better for us. I decided I wasn’t going to OPK until nearer the time this month so I only started yesterday. Got a grey line yesterday so obviously expected another today or at least a flashing smily but no. Got my solid smily this morning. A couple of days earlier than anticipated but OH seems to be happy to bd so I won’t complain!!!! 

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## TTC74

Wish - you would be a GREAT adopted mom just like you are a great mom!

Miki - good luck!

Mum - yes! I get peaks so fast, I would miss them if I didn't test at literally every pee once the OPK starts darkening. This cycle, my pos OPK was literally a midnight pee. Then, it started lightening again immediately. This cycle I O'd much later on the same day as my pos OPK, too. So, it's good that I caught it and got busy!


----------



## mumof1+1

Best get busy then :sex::sex::)


----------



## Wish2BMom

aww thank you!! I think we'd both really welcome another if we could (could = money, age, stamina...). <3 The fact that it could take 2 years to even find a child...though I think of the older kids in foster care too that get looked over. Ugh it's all so heartbreaking. There is a headline from a town in MA (closeby) about a 'house of horrors' where 4 children were found alive, 3 babies dead. One of the alive children is 6 months old and I guess looked like they had lived on their back their entire life. A 3 yr old whose muscles were so atrophied, he could barely walk and couldn't hold utensils! I'll take them!!! :cry:

ooooh mum - good luck!! I'm glad you're getting your BD on!! 

ttc - FX'ed for you as always! how are you feeling?

miki - yeah I'd probably not scale that all back until after transfer. Then it's only like 10 days to wait to see if you need to relax a little (but not stop!). I believe I had my last drink the night before my transfer and everything was clearly fine. DH and I enjoy our adult beverages a few times a week too. Glass of wine while making dinner and then maybe another while relaxing watching TV after the boys go down. Not a ton and not every night but probably more than a Dr would approve of! I think maybe I backed off a little before the transfer but still had a whiskey neat the night before! (nerves!)

First day of summer tomorrow! Anyone have big summer plans?

We are going to Vegas for a friend's 40th next week. Just DH and I and 3 other couples. e are only staying for 2 days which will be plenty of time away from the boys. My folks are driving up tomorrow to stay for the week and watch them while we go. Then we have a family reunion trip that we did last year with DH's family that we'll do again in August out at the beach in Maine. So fun!


----------



## TTC74

We actually don't have any big summer plans. We have done SO much the last 3 months that we decided to take a break for a little bit. Come August, we have season tickets for Florida Football. That should be exciting! Then, the first week of December, we are joining DH's brother on a big family trip to Disney. 

I'm feeling okay. I don't believe in symptom spotting (cut cannot say I never engage). Having said that, I never notice any symptoms when I get positive hpts. So, I am almost grateful when I get no symptoms! 

Because dh wants to start testosterone replacement therapy for his low T, I've really only got another month or so left to ttc. So, I started Progesterone last night. I don't have a ton but I've got enough to get me through a couple of TWWs.


----------



## mikihope

Wish- We are the same, drinks a few times a week. We do tend to knock back quite a few beers on Friday nights, though. I tend to think the same way as you, that we shouldn't have to change things too much. But now I'm wondering if I did the right thing! I can't remember if I scaled back the last time, and I think I didn't. But what I did was to "do more" for the lining. I did a bunch of things this time, but not as much.
Regarding the headline: That is such a horrible and sad thing to happen, how could someone be so evil?! Sigh, I hope that the surviving children will be ok.

Good luck, TTC and mum!

Wish and TTC, your summer plans sound fun!

Well...Lining measured only 7.1mm :cry: I'm waiting for the call from the clinic, and feeling down. Looking back, my lining was at least 1mm thicker the last time. This makes me feel pessimistic about my chances, with such a bad lining. It was triple-striped, so at least that was ok. Still, I'm feeling so down. I hate this part of the journey...​


----------



## mumof1+1

Thanks guys. We managed to BD last night. Think O should be today so will likely pounce on him again in the morning haha. Just to be sure!!!! Then I’ll officially be 1DPO. Oh to be back in the TWW [-o&lt;:-k


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA mum - see! no matter what we think when AF arrives, there is always another TWW right around the corner. GOOD LUCK!

miki - that's not a terrible lining and you still have a few days to plump up right? triple-striped is perfect. When would the transfer be?

oh TTC you have plenty to look forward to! and I even think that a relaxing summer is something to look forward to as well. We actually don't have much for plans after Vegas except the beach trip so it should be a calm one for us.


----------



## TTC74

Miki - I don't think that sounds that bad. Fingers crossed for you!

AFM - praying the temp dip is an implantation one! Also, I learned that the college is hosting a showing of the Very Hungry Caterpillar in October. I have GOT to take Bella to that!


----------



## mikihope

TTC- Thanks! I'm watching your chart and hoping your temps stay high! I hope you get to take Bella to the Very Hungry Caterpillar show. It would be so great for her!

Wish- You were right, they let me grow my lining for another 3 days (they made me add vaginal estrogen once a day) and we measured it again today. It was 8.2 mm, so I got to start progesterone immediately. Like the last time, I have to do vaginal progesterone twice a day and inject once a day. Transfer is on Friday! Time's passing so fast now!

Got on my new road bike today and it felt great to be finally on a road bike again. It was good to see that I hadn't lost the ability, and it almost felt like I had never taken that 3 year hiatus. Although... if I'm lucky enough to be successful this cycle, my days of road biking are numbered!


----------



## TTC74

mikihope said:


> Wish- You were right, they let me grow my lining for another 3 days (they made me add vaginal estrogen once a day) and we measured it again today. It was 8.2 mm, so I got to start progesterone immediately. Like the last time, I have to do vaginal progesterone twice a day and inject once a day. Transfer is on Friday! Time's passing so fast now!

Yay for a Friday transfer!!!


----------



## mumof1+1

Well 3dpo now. We DEFINITELY got plenty of bd in haha. I told him I was ovulating and he turned into a beast lmao. Now the waiting game.....


----------



## Wicky78

Wow! So much is going on right now with everyone! 

TTC - your chart looks amazing. Fingers crossed for you!!! And Bella just is so cute I can hardly stand it. I know I said that before, but it bears repeating. So if your DH goes on T replacement, you can't continue TTCing? I didn't know that had any effect - my naive self thought it might help. There's so much to consider!

Miki - I can't believe you're just a few days away from your transfer. I know it's a lot to manage with the shots and cremes and patches and whatnot, but it sounds like you've got things under control. This is one time that having lots of distractions can be so helpful. Does Kai know anything yet, or are you waiting to tell him until there's an actual little sibling on the way? 

Mum - way to go on the BD during your window. Fingers crossed that the many tiny miracles all come together for you to get your BFP! Do you have anything planned during the TWW to keep you distracted?

Wish - I totally hear you on the adoption thing. DW and I went through foster parent training before I got pregnant and I feel my heart pulling me to try adopting through the foster system. But other times, I think I can barely keep up with M, so how could I be a good parent to another child who has already been through so much. When I hear stories about children like the one you shared, I am just heartbroken for the children and perplexed at how an adult can do that to someone so vulnerable. On a completely different note, the trip to Vegas sounds like fun. I hope the boys enjoy their time with the grandparents!

AFM - M and I both have a cold (maybe sinus infection for me?) and are feeling puny, but otherwise we're okay. Last Wednesday night I ended up taking my mom to the ER because she was super fatigued, had a lot of muscle weakness and was shaking/shivering. I thought she was maybe dehydrated and her electrolytes were off (had that with MIL a couple of years ago), but after several hours at the ER, she just kept getting worse. They ended up admitting her and found she had sepsis!!! They caught it just in time. She was on oxygen and bed bound by the time she got a hospital room, but within about 4 hours, she was off of oxygen and starting to seem like her old self, once the antibiotic kicked in. It was so scary, though, as it was caused by a UTI that she hadn't realized she had (no major symptoms). She is home - they kept her until yesterday - but we didn't want her staying alone, so she is with us right now. So crazy!

M has had 2 swim lessons and she LOVES them. She was the only little one at the first class who wasn't fussy and upset in the water. The other kids are starting to warm up to it now, but she just loves it! I half think that if I put her on her tummy and let her go, she'd just swim off, since she kicks her legs really well and floats without much help from me. Of course, I'm not going to try that, but she does kind of look like a wind-up toy LOL.


----------



## mumof1+1

Wicky78 said:


> Mum - way to go on the BD during your window. Fingers crossed that the many tiny miracles all come together for you to get your BFP! Do you have anything planned during the TWW to keep you distracted?
> 
> View attachment 1063226

Thank you. Fingers crossed it’s the month for us (all). If it’s not I’ll be shocked!!!

We should have been prepping our house for a house move but it fell through so we got a kitten instead!!!! Went down well with the kids but a BFP would make it much nicer. Other than that I really don’t know. I’m doing ok so far but I’m pretty knackered tonight but I’ve had this before and the witch has showed so not putting any weight in that at all. I’m determined to wait it out this month however. God knows what I’ll do next month if af arrives. Unsure as to wether I’ll OPK or not at this stage...


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, TTC. Can’t believe transfer day is tomorrow!

Mum- Good luck! And it’s so great that you got a kitten, your kids must be snuggling that kitty nonstop!

Wicky- What a scary thing to happen to your mom, thank goodness it was caught in time. And I hope that you and DW are feeling better. What an adorable photo of M, and such a happy little face! It’s great that she loves swimming, and it would be just too cute to see her floating and kicking like a wind up toy!
Kai is definitely a distraction, especially since he’s decided to get cranky and clingy for the past few days. I didn’t think of telling him about a possible sibling, because I’m not sure how much he understands. But that’s a good idea, I should start talking to him about it!

AFM- One day to transfer, and I feel like a person who hasn’t prepared for their exam day! I suddenly started to feel nervous last night. I’ve set up acupuncture for before and after transfer, but this time around it seems like I just can’t relax. Too much going on, with Kai and with work!


----------



## Rainshiny

Hey just a quick note- 

Happy transfer day tomorrow Miki!!!!

Fxfx Mum! 

Wicky-your LO is as cute as a button! Ours love water too but we haven’t managed swim lessons yet.

Bella is bella, TTC! 

DW and I (I probably mentioned) went through the whole adoption certification process, family profile book and all, and were on the waitlist when we got pregnant (figured why not try it all!!). We started hearing about potential infants and toddlers within 3 months. The first ones you hear about may have had some exposure in utero so you’d have to think about what your comfortable with, and the mom needs to choose you as well. It is hard to adopt a baby after 40 or 45 though.it is a wild process for sure. I know people who have fostered and adopted their foster child and although there were challenges all is going really well and they are happy. Sometimes I wonder what would have happened if I hadn’t gotten pregnant!


----------



## Rainshiny

Wish- the kids interacting more will totally come with time and as they grow. We would encourage positive interactions like giving one child a bottle to give to the other, and praising them when they play nicely together, sometimes setting up little games between them like facilitating joint peekaboo or jumping at the same time or whatnot. They sound adorable! We’re they good while you were gone?


----------



## mumof1+1

Thanks guys. I’m not holding my breath for anything this month I’ll be honest. Feeling a bit shitty again about it all. I suspect af will arrive and probably a day or so earlier than the apps claim. I know we did everything we could do if I’m right I’m going to be taking that as my cue to quit while I’m very behind as I’m sick of feeling low and shitty at this point if every cycle. I can’t keep living my life round ttc so I’ll not be tracking or hoping anymore. There’s no point. I’m nearly 40. It’s not like I’m still 30 anymore...


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Rain! How are your twins? I always remember how your DS said "wocket sip". So cute... I've been waiting for the day Kai speaks like that!

Mum, take heart, you could still have a BFP despite feeling so down about it all. We're now TWW buddies, so good luck to the both of us!

Yup, I'm now PUPO! I can't believe that this day has come again. I'm so nervous. Luckily Kai takes up a lot of my day on weekends, so hopefully that will help me in the TWW. We're going for a 4th of July party, and I'm wondering how to not drink. I always have a beer in hand, so it's hard to pretend...


----------



## mumof1+1

@mikihope it would be nice but what will be will be. 
Currently 8dpo, how about you? 

Good luck


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, mum! Since it's 1 day after transfer of a 5 day embryo, I'm considered 6dpo. Fx for us!


----------



## mikihope

Mum, is that a positive test I see as your avatar?! If so, congratulations and I'm so happy for you! When did you test?

I'm so torn about when to test! The last time, I tested really early at around 4 days after transfer. I actually saw a squinter then. But I know that it was way early, so I'm refraining from testing that early this time. But I'm thinking that testing early, when I actually expect a BFN may be easier to handle than testing later and seeing the stark white test strip. 

So... start testing early and hope to see a second line, or test after the 4th of July party so I can revel in my PUPO-sity for longer? I'm not sure how I would handle getting a BFN at that point, though. Beta date is on Sunday morning...


----------



## mumof1+1

mikihope said:


> Mum, is that a positive test I see as your avatar?! If so, congratulations and I'm so happy for you! When did you test?
> 
> I'm so torn about when to test! The last time, I tested really early at around 4 days after transfer. I actually saw a squinter then. But I know that it was way early, so I'm refraining from testing that early this time. But I'm thinking that testing early, when I actually expect a BFN may be easier to handle than testing later and seeing the stark white test strip.
> 
> So... start testing early and hope to see a second line, or test after the 4th of July party so I can revel in my PUPO-sity for longer? I'm not sure how I would handle getting a BFN at that point, though. Beta date is on Sunday morning...

It is yes! I tested on the evening of 9dpo then again at 10dpo and did a digital today which came up 1-2 weeks :) Thank you. How many dpt are you now?


----------



## mikihope

That's such great news, mum! :wohoo:

I'm now 4dpt. I'd be 7dpt on the 5th, which might make it harder to take if I see a BFN. I'm sometimes tempted to test earlier, but I'm also afraid! I'm trying to stay positive, as well as prepare myself for any outcome. It doesn't help that DH and I talk to the embryo all the time, though. I have a very silly voice for it. We need lives :haha:


----------



## Wicky78

CONGRATULATIONS, Mum! :yipee: I hope all is going well so far. It's always such a hard wait until the first OB/GYN appointment, but glad for your good news.

Miki, any news yet? 

Hope everyone had a great 4th. I actually got to spend a WHOLE DAY with my wife - it was so lovely. This working opposite schedules thing is so hard on us, even though it's great for little M. I live for Monday evenings (when DW doesn't work) and weekend days (when I don't work). But a full day (daytime AND evening) is so rare for us! M seemed to love it too. She also loved seeing her favorite Sesame St. characters on the PBS 4th of July special from Washington, DC. So cute!


----------



## mikihope

So glad you got to spend a whole day with DW, Wicky! I feel for you. DH and I had a similar situation for 2.5 years, until Kai was about 6 months old. He worked from Wednesday to Sunday, 10h a day. And he had a 2-2.5 hour commute. In the end, he managed to find a job at my workplace, and things are so much better. Will you and DW be able to match your shifts in the future?

How are things going, Mum?

Well...Here’s a pic of my test done today on 7dp5dt, with a FRER. It was taken at around the 1 minute mark. I was truly scared to test this time around. I think it was because the test date I chose was late enough that a BFN would feel pretty devastating. We're not out of the woods yet, I'm nervous about the Beta on Sunday! 

I seem to be one of those "lucky" people who cramp constantly after transfer. I felt ok on the day of transfer, and the cramps started on the 2nd day. They have never quite let up and are sometimes pretty intense. Just like the last time. I'm so much calmer about them this time around, though!


----------



## mumof1+1

Thank you @mikihope and @Wicky78 

I’m doing good. Tired and boobs very sore. Think I’m craving fruit things, banana milk shakes and maccies dill pickles :shrug: but chocolate makes me feel sick and I’m sick of that metal taste too....

Hoping to book an early scan but we have so much on its so difficult.....

OMG @mikihope you got :bfp::bfp:

Huge congratulations. You must be over the moon :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Rainshiny

Wow- two BFPs at once!!! Congratulations!!! That’s amazing.


----------



## Gemma James

Hi I'm Gemma I'm from the UK what do you girls think about my test


----------



## Gemma James

Gemma James said:


> Hi I'm Gemma I'm from the UK what do you girls think about my test
> 
> View attachment 1063994

It came up instantly


----------



## mumof1+1

I think I see something but the pic is a bit blurry xx


----------



## Gemma James

mumof1+1 said:


> I think I see something but the pic is a bit blurry xx




mumof1+1 said:


> I think I see something but the pic is a bit blurry xx

Lol sorry it won't let me upload a better photo


----------



## mumof1+1

Gemma James said:


> Lol sorry it won't let me upload a better photo

It’s difficult sometimes to get a clear picture I know. Good luck xx


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, rain and mum! 

Mum- Boo to pregnancy tiredness. It's the worst! Have you given in to your cravings yet?

Gemma- I think I see something, but it's hard to tell! Hope there's a second line there and it gets darker!

AFM- My beta today at 9 days past transfer (9dp5dt) was 229. What a relief! I was so nervous before the call. Since this was a frozen transfer, I thought the number would be less than for my first beta with Kai (that was 215), but it was a tiny bit more! One more hurdle passed, but I still am far from breathing easy. I should celebrate and live in the moment, though!


----------



## mumof1+1

@mikihope Oh Yes! I’ve had a couple of 1l bottles of banana milkshake, a maccies shake and burger and about 3 bags of liquorice all sorts haha. Doh!!! Had a 1-2 on digi on Tuesday and a 2-3 last night. Whoop whoop

How are you feeling?


----------



## Wish2BMom

OMG What is going on here??? CONGRATULATIONS, Mum and Miki!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance: :happydance: I can't believe you both got your BFPs!! And MIKI!!! SO FAST!!! I'm SO happy for you both!!! WOW, my eyes are as big as saucers!! This excitement doesn't get old at all!! <3
(y'all are making me want a baby now too! :haha:)

wicky - holy moly about your Mom! I'm so glad she's ok and you caught it in time! that's so crazy. Someone was just talking about how a UTI, to you and I, can just be a giant pain in the arse. But to older people, it can cause havoc! 
And little M the Fish! that's great she loves the classes. I want to get the boys into classes sometime soon, though we're not around pools and water a whole lot so there's not a HUGE urgency. A friend of mine's daughter is 3 and she's already a natural swimmer. She knows what to do as soon as she hits the water (turn and float on her back) and can swim like crazy now. It has to feel so good to know she can do that.

rain - I don't think I realized you went that far in your adoption process! Your point about age is a good one. Just b/c we're having kids at our 'old' age, doesn't mean others agree it's a prime situation for a little one. Sad, really. Anything is better than an orphanage. 
The boys are interacting a ton now, it's SO cute. Malcolm is a big hugger and he'll go over to Timothy with both arms stretched out front inviting him in and then wrap his arms around him, and even put his head on his shoulder. It melts me every time! Course then 2 mins later he's grabbing his shirt and pulling him off of whatever toy he wants to play with. And he's the little one! :rofl:

ttc - how goes the battle, hon?

mum - a new kitten too?? I love it!! I'd love to get a new kitten but then I think about continuing with the dang litter box for ANOTHER 15 or so years and it stops me. I'm not yet ready to pick up more poop. Maybe when the boys are potty trained! :haha:

afm - Vegas was quick and awesome - did ziplining, the High Roller ferris wheel with a bar in each individual pod, saw the Beatles LOVE Cirque show, ate yummy food, hung out at the pool. Didn't sleep great and didn't feel great the whole 2nd day we were there but overall, so glad we went. The boys were wonderful with my folks and I think it was good for all of us - my parents needed some bonding time with the boys, they needed it with them, and we needed time away with friends. Our cups were refilled!
Malcolm got his tubes replaced and adenoids out last Wed. Today is his first day back at daycare. He recovered very well, though - there was definite exhaustion from a quick trip to the playground on Thurs so we knew we needed to take it easy. Fri I had off so I took him out for breakfast and then grocery shopping and he needed an almost-3 hr nap afterwards. But other than that, just a low grade fever for a few days, which was expected b/c that's part of the healing process. Yesterday he seemed back to normal! It was nice having that time off with just he and I. And I got a Timothy day on Saturday - I took him to My Gym in the morning, then a quick trip to Target and then he came to my friend's party with me for a couple hours that night. 
The boys are doing awesome - talking up a storm now! Or trying to! Malcolm's making his way through life with 'all done', 'more'/'again', 'brrrrm brrrm' (for cars or anything with wheels), 'hi'/'bu-bye', 'sowside' (outside), 'cracuh' (crackers) and 'teetu' (thank you), and a few others he throws in there. We are working on 'please'. With Timothy, he seems to grasp colors so we're working on 'blue' and also 'please'. He has mastered 'hello', 'yellow', 'dop!' (stop!), 'more', 'brrm brrm', 'baby' and is getting 'cracker' down.
I can't believe they are almost a year and a half old!!!

So, just wow ladies! I'm sooooo happy for you both! Such a strong number, miki!!! I can't wait to follow your journeys for the next 9 months!!!


----------



## mikihope

Haha, you definitely gave in to your cravings, Mum! It's great that you're seeing 2-3 weeks on a digi already, when do you go to see your OB? I don't know how non IVF pregnancies are monitered! I'm still ridiculously crampy, but I was the same in my last pregnancy. I guess I'm tired, but it's hard to tell with a rambunctious toddler on my hands!

Wish- What a wonderful time you had, and how lovely that your parents got bonding time and you and DH had fun times with friends! Poor M, he's been such a trooper. I hope his ear issues get solved really soon. And wow, your boys sound like so much fun, and so adorable! I don't know what is up with Kai, but it's like he's decided not to talk and to babble instead. He doesn't say any of the words he used to know, even "MORE!" which he used to love to say while eating. And he's throwing almighty tantrums, but is completely unable to tell me why. It's so frustrating! Luckily he's so cute and sweet all of the other times, so it makes it somewhat bearable.
Thanks for being excited for our BFPs! I'm cautiously optimistic since I had a good 1st Beta number, but I'm still nervous about the 2nd. 

I haven't felt nausea yet, but I'm now eating like a horse and eating everything I like in case it starts soon. The last time, I started feeling really nauseated at around this time. I want to enjoy my food before this starts happening!


----------



## mumof1+1

@Wish2BMom Thank you. We’ve actually got 2 now! Other half does the tray so no bother to me haha. 

@mikihope My first appointment is August 12th. Yes I did but I need to control myself a little better haha


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh I remember your cramping, miki!! I call it a good sign for you! EEEEE!! Yes, eat all the foods now. I remember being SO HUNGRY, I ate constantly. I never really had nausea, though, thankfully. When is your 2nd beta? today?

OHHHH the tantrums!! Timothy has those right now, full boat. He's inconsolable for up to a half hour. I have had to take him into a darker room, turn on soft music, look out the window...it's crazy. Just letting him (safely) cry it out and do the 'don't make eye contact' thing doesn't seem to diffuse anything. Malcolm isn't doing this yet but they've always seemed a little tapered at the milestones, so I'm sure it's coming.


----------



## mikihope

Mum- Milkshakes are good for your soul! I had a ton in the months after I gave birth, because I was denied sweet stuff due to gestational diabetes. I hope the wait for your appointment in August goes by fast!

Wish- Lucky you, I had such a horrible time finding anything that I liked to eat. I had this underlying nausea, and this horrible sour taste on my tongue, plus nothing sounded good. I just ate for the sake of eating. The unpregnant me lives to eat!
That's a good idea, we haven't tried a darker room with soft music. I try to say some calming and validating words to Kai when he's tantruming, but I can't imagine that he can hear anything through his crying/screaming!

Argh, my 2nd beta results are not ready today! I waited all day for them, basically being so nervous and unable to work, and it turns out the lab results are not ready. I had to go to an outside testing place for some reason, and I was there when it just opened at 7:30am. I still had an hour wait to get my blood drawn. I was almost in tears when I was told at 4:30pm that I had to wait until tomorrow to get my results. I'm really upset as I've been so nervous about the results, it's all I can think about!


----------



## Wicky78

mikihope said:


> Argh, my 2nd beta results are not ready today! I waited all day for them, basically being so nervous and unable to work, and it turns out the lab results are not ready. I had to go to an outside testing place for some reason, and I was there when it just opened at 7:30am. I still had an hour wait to get my blood drawn. I was almost in tears when I was told at 4:30pm that I had to wait until tomorrow to get my results. I'm really upset as I've been so nervous about the results, it's all I can think about!

That is the hardest part of pregnancy (and TTC) - all the WAITING. I'm so sorry that you had to wait even longer for your beta results. Fingers crossed for you that everything looks good when you finally get the results (which will hopefully be within minutes of me posting this LOL). 

Anyway, I did the happy dance for Mum, but want to officially do one for you, too. I am so excited for you!!! And for Kai!!! and your DH!!! :dance::happydance::headspin: Like Wish said, it's just so fun to witness all these BFPs! It makes me kind of nostalgic for pregnancy (at least the beginning of it!). I hope you have a better experience with your tummy this time around. I've heard each pregnancy can be really different with how you body reacts.


----------



## Wish2BMom

results please!!!! I'll be checking in later!!!!

wicky and I will just sit here with our popcorn!


----------



## mikihope

Thanks so much Wicky and Wish! And thank you for that cute happy dance, Wicky! Both your enthusiasm means so much to me, especially since I'm still waiting, and getting increasingly upset and frustrated!

I was only called after 4pm yesterday, and the case manager simply asked me if I had taken the blood test. Only then, when they are supposed to give us the results on the day itself? She is so non proactive. She should have called me or the lab earlier. When I told her that I had done it in the morning, only then did she say that she'd call the lab to find out. 

Then she called back to apologize that the results would only be ready the next day (today). But I haven't heard a peep from her all day. I sent an email at 10am to ask, and then I called at 12 and left a message. And now it's 2pm! I've basically been waiting for the results since yesterday morning, and I don't think it's acceptable for her to not at least reach out to me. It's like she doesn't know/care that we are anxious when we wait for these things. I'm so upset, but I never can complain to people about things. And so I wait...


----------



## mikihope

I sent an unhappy email, and I got the call soon after... 2nd Beta is 538, so it more than doubled! Funny thing was that I somehow thought at first that 550 was approximately double of my last Beta (of 229). I was very happy when I realized that the results were better than I thought. I think the mind fog has already started!


----------



## Wish2BMom

AMAZING!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! oooooh what if it split and it's twins??? :haha:


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Wish! Haha, I did think that when I was pregnant with Kai. The numbers were very similar to this time around: 215/545 then, and 229/538 now. I'm hoping that this means this is a strong embie like he was!

Mum, any new symptoms? How are you feeling?

I woke up with a bad back, and then it spasmed up so bad I didn't know I if I could bring Kai to daycare. I had to have the carers take him from me outside the room as I couldn't hold on to him any longer. Normally DH and I go together, but he had to be at work early. I have degenerate discs and my back acts up sometimes, but this was so bad that I couldn't really walk or move around. My cramps have been also very bad today, so I don't know if that aggravated it, or the back aggravated my cramps... I'm trying heat and massage on it right now at home during my lunch break.


----------



## mumof1+1

@mikihope that sounds great. Hope everything goes smoothly for you. 

No real new symptoms here yet but I’m struggling with sciatica at the moment. Saw the gp today and I told her I was pregnant so couldn’t really take anything. She is looking at referring me for antenatal physio. Hope it’s soon. This pain is just awful. Been hankering after fish so had fish and chips today in my local Wetherspoons. Unfortunately I felt sick after :( Enjoyed it though!

Have also bought a groupon voucher for an early scan so booking that in the morning. Hoping for 2nd aug when I’ll be 7+6. Feeling quite anxious about it. Hate going to the toilet as keep expecting the worst....


----------



## mikihope

Mum- Fish and chips sounds wonderful! As a kid, I used to love eating those wrapped in newspaper when my family would visit my aunt in Woking. Wow, I didn't know you could get Groupon vouchers for scans! I hope that you got the slot that you wanted, and that time passes really fast for you. I wish I could make it less stressful for you, I know how slow it seems to get when you are so worried. My scan is on the 22nd, and I'm terrified. I'll try to stay away from google...

Poor you, I get sciatica too and I find it very painful. Coincidentally, the same thing that is causing my current back spasms causes sciatica for me. I have the same issue as you're facing now, I can't take anything except Tylenol for my back, and it is so painful!

I just noticed that my eyesight is terrible. I forgot about that symptom of pregnancy! Some of them are so strange...


----------



## mumof1+1

Mikihope aren’t they just!!!

Yes, groupon regularly have scan offers on. I paid half price, it should have been £70. I managed to get booked in for the 1st aug at 1pm. I shall update when I’ve been. 

I couldn’t have the antenatal physio as I’m not far enough so had to go through the self referral process so hoping it’s soon as it’s annoying and I am in quite an amount of pain. It’s only on the left side now which is a bonus but it still hurts!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Am I too late to be on this thread? Is everyone all expecting :shrug:


----------



## Rachael1981

Am I okay to join this thread? I'm 38 and in my 2nd cycle of TTC #2


----------



## mikihope

Mum- It's great that you got a scan for half price, and for approximately the date you wanted. I will be thinking good thoughts for you, I hope that your scan goes really well!
I'm sorry you havemt managed to get your sciatica pain seen to. Are you trying to do anything for it at home in the meantime? I'm taking the day off work tomorrow, my back is still bad but slowly getting better with my home rehab. Twisting to give myself the progesterone shots is still very difficult, but getting easier each day. At least I'm not immobilized by the spasms, and I can move around better!

Welcome, Wanting and Rachael! Here's hoping that you get your BFP's soon too!

AFM- Wondering if nausea will start early for me again this time. The last time, I was already fighting nausea soon after the 4 week mark. I've stocked up on things this weekend to help with potential nausea, if/when it hits. I've been a bit worried that I'm 5 weeks along and don't really seem to be feeling it yet, though. I hated the nausea when I had it, but now I'm worried about having less symptoms this time around.


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you...... just going through my second batch of consecutive losses. It’s just about done so at least I can try and make more changes now. 

Congrats on everyone’s pregnancies


----------



## mumof1+1

Thank you miki. I’ll pop a post up once I’ve been. 
I’m trying to keep moving and keep stretching as I find it helps. Just waiting for the physio referral to be responded to so I can get that sorted. Had to have physio for it before. It’s so annoying!!!
Hope your back is feeling much better soon hun


----------



## Wicky78

Miki - I just saw your post about your eyesight. That was the key symptom I had when I first got pregnant with M and it was because my blood sugar was high. With your history of gestational diabetes, you might want to let your doctor know and have them test your blood sugar, just to make sure it's not already high. It might not be related, but I thought I'd mention it... On a happier note YAY!!!! for the great beta numbers. I'm sure this one will be a strong embie and get all cozy like Kai did. I still remember your little drawing that was your Avatar for a long time, until Kai was born.

Mum - wow, a groupon for a prenatal scan. That's awesome! I'm sorry to hear about your sciatica, though. I hope physio can get you in soon. Are there any accupressure points that can help but not interfere with pregnancy? Just trying to think of things that might bring quick relief. 

Welcome, Wanting and Rachael! This thread seems to have a lot of life, so the more the merrier. Hope you both get BFPs soon!

Wish - how are your boys doing? I'm hoping that the ear situation has improved with warm weather and treatment.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh I'm just so tickled to read about all of the symptoms going on, even though they are a bother to you both! I'm so sorry about the aches and pains. The progesterone is getting stronger and isn't that the hormone that helps to stretch out and loosen the muscles? You're both so lucky! 

wanting and Rachael - welcome!! I've been on this thread for years (!!), no longer trying but it's been very good luck for most everyone!! I love seeing new ladies join! Good luck and baby dust to you both!

miki - i can't recall - did you use your male or female embie? Do you know? I wonder if anyone just goes in and says 'surprise us!' and then don't find out until the end! :shrug:
Your back pain sounds terrible, I'm so sorry. And with a toddler who wants to be held! 
I assume you've told your family you're preg? Or have you yet? How do you think your mom will respond? Any plans to see her again soon?

I was thinking acupuncture for the 2 of you too. I enjoyed my acu soooooo much when I went. I just honestly couldn't afford the $58 each time. And I have far too many other things to spend that money on now, I don't see me going back for a long time.

wicky - I'm so glad you're sticking around too!! How's M doing? How are the swim lessons? How's your MIL? Or was it your Mom that was staying with you for a bit? I'm sorry i forgot. 
The boys are doing well. Malcolm is taking a bit to recover. I guess when the adenoids surgical spot heals, it gets tighter, which gives you a stiff neck. And the little ones don't know how to stretch out their necks so it stays stiff and sore. So he's been on a steady dose of Motrin for a couple of weeks. He's also been holding his ears a little bit. His follow up appt is this Thurs. It'll be good to have him seen. He also got a bit of a cough from it all b/c your nose secretions increase after such a surgery as part of the body healing and it seems they went down his throat into his lungs, so he's sounded congested. Sigh - hopefully here in the next couple of weeks everything will clear up and he can be a happy, pain-free boy! He's a happy boy anyway, but I'd love to give the kid some relief!
Timothy, on the other hand, has been amazing since his tubes. The true test will be in the fall and winter, though. 
The boys turned 18 months yesterday. CRAY-ZY! They are in full-on toddler mode - running, hopping, dancing, climbing, being defiant, talking and trying to say so many words, chasing each other around the house. We love it. Man I can't even remember how quiet this house used to be! How boring it was!! :haha:


----------



## mumof1+1

@Wicky78 I know, was half price too so only £35. I find if I keep moving it eases it it’s mainly getting in and out of bed and sitting down and getting up that’s the problem. Hopefully it won’t be too long til the physio comes through fingers crossed. Feeling a little anxious for the scan but hoping all will be ok...


----------



## mikihope

I'm spotting/bleeding... felt a gush and there was blood. I was beside myself earlier, we called the doc and the only thing he could do was to try to reassure me. I'm so afraid...


----------



## mikihope

Sorry about the downer post last night. This is generally such a cheerful and yes, lucky thread! I hope to continue the trend!

What happened last night was that I had quite a big bleed all of a sudden, a bit like a period, and I saw some clots as well. Then I had cramping. The RE could only be encouraging, but they couldn't do anything for me as it's too early. I'm now afraid of every cramp, and I'm afraid to use the bathroom! I really hope that all is well, and that my bleeding is benign. I know that I could possibly keep bleeding, and I'm trying to mentally prepare myself for that, but it's hard!

Wicky- How are you feeling these days? Thanks for suggesting the blood check, I didn't think of diabetes as a cause of bad eyesight. I have the glucose testing kit from the last time, and I was planning to test early, so I think I could do that now. Oh yes, I did have that sleeping embie avatar. I truly hope that embie2 is snuggling right in!

Wish- So glad to hear that the boys are doing well, they sound so cute and fun! Poor little Malcolm, I hope that he feels much better soon. We transferred our only boy embie, which is why I'm hoping this one sticks. Out of 8 embies, 7 tested PGS normal, and only one was a boy embie!

Mum- I hope your scan goes well too! May the days pass super fast for you, I know how long the wait can feel. And I hope that your back gets better too!


----------



## Wish2BMom

are you still bleeding? take a test. I have a friend who just went through a m/c and she bled throughout the day, BAD cramps and took a test a day or two after and it was barely there. I truly hope that's not what is happening but though the RE can't 'do' anything, it's still early enough for you to test and get your own answers. I'm so sorry you're having to go through this either way!! :cry:


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Wish. I stopped bleeding after that initial period-like bleed, I think. So it was something like 10 minutes. This morning, there was brown streaks (sorry, TMI) but at least I know that's just the leftover blood from yesterday.

I've been a crazy tester, testing daily even though I know it doesn't really show much once the levels are high enough. So as of last night, the levels were still high enough on a FRER to steal almost all the dye from the control line.

I'm hoping against hope that this is nothing bad, but I know it will be hard to stay positive if (or when?) I see more bleeding.

Your poor friend, my heart goes out to her. So it seems that HCG levels dropped so fast that they were barely registering on the test a day or two later?


----------



## Gemma James

Do u see it i really need some advice x


----------



## mumof1+1

Gemma James said:


> Do u see it i really need some advice x
> 
> View attachment 1064717

I think I’m seeing something super faint. What dpo are you? 

@mikihope How are you today? No more bleeding I hope?

Thank you. I’ll update when I’ve been xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

she had actually lost it earlier in the week and realized when she started bleeding that she hadn't 'felt' pregnant earlier on. So the bleed was a few days after it had already gone. :cry: I hate talking about this stuff b/c it's so sad but I just want you to be informed. :hugs: Yours actually sounds ok, to me!! I've heard of subcut....something bleeds and while they are SHOCKING, they turn out to be ok. And if you're still registering that strong on a test, I'm more than sure you are ok! I'll be thinking of you so much, though!! When can you go in and get a scan or something? Can you ask them for a blood test to see where the levels are? Ugh, I hate this limbo for you!

mum - please remind when your scan is again? I think it's so great that you could get something off of Groupon for one!! 

gemma - I have the worst line eye but I think I see something super faint. 

wanting and Rachael - what are your back stories? Where are you in your cycles?


----------



## Gemma James

mumof1+1 said:


> I think I’m seeing something super faint. What dpo are you?i must be like 19dpo beileve it or not i had what I thought was a wacky af which was mostly spotting and i knew something wasn't right and my cm is really really dry im never like this. I just hope my lines get darker x
> 
> @mikihope How are you today? No more bleeding I hope?
> 
> Thank you. I’ll update when I’ve been xx


----------



## Gemma James

Wish2BMom said:


> she had actually lost it earlier in the week and realized when she started bleeding that she hadn't 'felt' pregnant earlier on. So the bleed was a few days after it had already gone. :cry: I hate talking about this stuff b/c it's so sad but I just want you to be informed. :hugs: Yours actually sounds ok, to me!! I've heard of subcut....something bleeds and while they are SHOCKING, they turn out to be ok. And if you're still registering that strong on a test, I'm more than sure you are ok! I'll be thinking of you so much, though!! When can you go in and get a scan or something? Can you ask them for a blood test to see where the levels are? Ugh, I hate this limbo for you!
> 
> mum - please remind when your scan is again? I think it's so great that you could get something off of Groupon for one!!
> 
> gemma - I have the worst line eye but I think I see something super faint.
> 
> wanting and Rachael - what are your back stories? Where are you in your cycles?

Thank you lovely


----------



## Rachael1981

Wish2bMom :hi:

Back story - I was on BnB back in 2011 when I was TTC my DD who is now 7. I always wanted 2 children, but my OH decided before the time came to TTC for #2 that he had changed his mind and that was that. Fast forward to February this year and DD was really sad because she really wanted a baby brother. I mentioned it to him and he said well I think we should! His mum passed away just before Christmas and it made him realise that without his sister he would have had no one aside from me and DD so had been thinking about it and changed his mind. He was on some medication which he had to be off for 3 months before we could TTC, during which time my Dad had a massive brain haemorrhage which caused a major stroke, and he subsequently passed away at the end of May. This has cemented that the decision for another was the right one and we are now on cycle 2 of TTC #2. It took 7 cycles for DD so I'm not expecting anything to happen that quickly. Not to mention I'm now 38 as well :dohh:

I'm currently 2dpo with AF due on the 30th July. I'm using a CBFM and IC OPKs. Thinking of using preseed or Conceive Plus next cycle as I don't seem to have as much fertile CM as I did 8 years ago :haha:


----------



## mumof1+1

@Wish2BMom My scan is on August 1st at 1pm. Pretty amazing really isn’t it xx


----------



## mikihope

Thanks for your concern, Wish! It really is such a sad and tough thing to talk about, and I wish this sort of thing never had to happen. I hope your friend recovers the best she can, as quickly as she can.
My scan is on Monday. I’m holding on to hope for a good scan, but it is scary whenever I think of what might happen. I don’t do it on purpose, just that sometimes these thoughts pop into my head. Go away, scary thoughts!

Mum- Thank you so much for asking, I seem a lot better today. I didn’t have a bleed after that initial one. I know that it is always possible to have another one, so I asked the RE and the case manager over the phone if it were normal to have subsequent bleeds. I was trying to prepare myself mentally for if it happened again. At least the clinic has done a great job of making me feel better, even if there is no guarantee that things will be ok.
How are you feeling? Any more symptoms? I think the nausea has kind of started for me. I suddenly am off food, which is unusual for me as I NEVER am off food, no matter how ill I am. I think I can count a few days in my life where I had no appetite, except for when I was pregnant with Kai. Oh, and I have that darned sour taste in my mouth that doesn’t go away. I seem to not get the metallic taste for some reason.

Gemma- I think I see a shadow of a line. I had to move further away from my screen to see it, but then again I’m not good at seeing these things. Fx for you!

Rachael- I hope that it happens quick for you this time around! I’m sorry for your losses, you’ve had a tough year. Isobel is so adorable in your avatar (I guess that’s her 7 years ago)! I actually thought of picking Isobel as a name if I had a girl, because I’m a fan of the band “Belle and Sebastian”.

AFM- I have decided to try and be hopeful and “zen” about the whole thing. It doesn’t make sense to dwell on bad outcomes, I already know what they are. It won’t cushion the blow, and all it will do is make me feel horrible in the meantime. After I had the bleeding, I drove myself mad that night and the next morning trying to google happy outcomes, etc. I realized after a while that there was no “good thread” on this issue. It would always start off with happy outcomes, and someone would come in and derail the whole thing. I realized that only I could think positive within myself. So I’ve decided to do fun stuff, watch comedies and the Tour de France, and distract myself until the scan on Monday. Kai is an awesome distraction! He’s so funny and adorable and yes, maddening. He’s a toddler, the best source of distraction!


----------



## Rachael1981

Miki, she is the bigger child in my avatar. The baby is my niece.

I wish you all the best for the scan


----------



## mikihope

Oops, she's adorable too! So sweet how she looks at your niece, what a lovely photo of them together :cloud9:

Thanks for your well wishes!


----------



## Gemma James

mikihope said:


> Thanks for your concern, Wish! It really is such a sad and tough thing to talk about, and I wish this sort of thing never had to happen. I hope your friend recovers the best she can, as quickly as she can.
> My scan is on Monday. I’m holding on to hope for a good scan, but it is scary whenever I think of what might happen. I don’t do it on purpose, just that sometimes these thoughts pop into my head. Go away, scary thoughts!
> 
> Mum- Thank you so much for asking, I seem a lot better today. I didn’t have a bleed after that initial one. I know that it is always possible to have another one, so I asked the RE and the case manager over the phone if it were normal to have subsequent bleeds. I was trying to prepare myself mentally for if it happened again. At least the clinic has done a great job of making me feel better, even if there is no guarantee that things will be ok.
> How are you feeling? Any more symptoms? I think the nausea has kind of started for me. I suddenly am off food, which is unusual for me as I NEVER am off food, no matter how ill I am. I think I can count a few days in my life where I had no appetite, except for when I was pregnant with Kai. Oh, and I have that darned sour taste in my mouth that doesn’t go away. I seem to not get the metallic taste for some reason.
> 
> Gemma- I think I see a shadow of a line. I had to move further away from my screen to see it, but then again I’m not good at seeing these things. Fx for you!
> 
> Rachael- I hope that it happens quick for you this time around! I’m sorry for your losses, you’ve had a tough year. Isobel is so adorable in your avatar (I guess that’s her 7 years ago)! I actually thought of picking Isobel as a name if I had a girl, because I’m a fan of the band “Belle and Sebastian”.
> 
> AFM- I have decided to try and be hopeful and “zen” about the whole thing. It doesn’t make sense to dwell on bad outcomes, I already know what they are. It won’t cushion the blow, and all it will do is make me feel horrible in the meantime. After I had the bleeding, I drove myself mad that night and the next morning trying to google happy outcomes, etc. I realized after a while that there was no “good thread” on this issue. It would always start off with happy outcomes, and someone would come in and derail the whole thing. I realized that only I could think positive within myself. So I’ve decided to do fun stuff, watch comedies and the Tour de France, and distract myself until the scan on Monday. Kai is an awesome distraction! He’s so funny and adorable and yes, maddening. He’s a toddler, the best source of distraction!

Thanks for looking x


----------



## wantingagirl

Ok so my back story, I have 4 kids first three were more or less not too uneventful. I have a son who is nearly 10, then I had a loss then had my daughter. I then had a surprise pregnancy another girl who is 11 months younger than my first girl. So thought my 4th would have been simple, I had three losses in a low no reasoning well my longest loss that will stay with me forever I lost at just over 9 weeks. It had down syndrome had a d&c lots of problems with 2ww spotting ever since my last daughter Erin I then had a 6 week loss and then a chemical these all took about 1 year each. Started extra supplements then went on baby aspirin after bfp. Fast forward to our very last child suffered a loss in March, then another last month. Still spot bad in 2ww I’m at a loss now as did everything I did with Leo and still Lost them. I’m now trying an all in one supplement called pre-conceive. Last month was the first time I also took conceive plus. Currently on cd11 and a high day. Side note I also take maca root I wonder if this can make spotting worse or not my temps have also been lower than normal in 2ww. I was on b-100 for spotting but my period was weird. Had peak cd13 strongest Pains cd14 but no FF ovulation. Confirmed til cd15 so I wonder if the complex could have affected things all so confusing!


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - good luck today!! I love your attitude - positive is really all you can be. I can't agree with you more about the worrying and how it just wears on you for no reason. I have a feeling everything will be A-OK since you're still having some strong symptoms! I can't imagine being turned off of food either - we sound very similar. I can probably count on one hand how many times I've been turned off of food! I'm so glad Kai is being a goofball and a big distraction to you too. Please keep us posted!!

Thank you for the backstories, girls! My goodness you've both been through a lot. I'm so sorry for all of your losses, both baby and family. :hugs: I truly hope you get your next little miracles as soon as possible.
Gemma - did your line darken??

mum - how are you doing?

I feel silly updating b/c there's really not much that changes with me and I'm not TTC'ing. It was SMOKING hot here this weekend so we spent most of it indoors in the AC. Malcolm is just cracking us up asking 'wassat waSSAAT?' to everything! Meanwhile, Timothy is dancing, hopping and running around in the background. We are doing pretty well on saying 'thank you' and sharing, though the sharing comes after taking something away from the other. DH and I have to try not to step in when they are doing this so they can work on figuring things out themselves. So we'll just say 'share...' but when things get physical we step in.
All in all, we are just having so much fun. We head to the beach for a long weekend in about a month - I can't wait for that. That's really it for 'vacation' for us for this year. Hopefully we'll get more next year - the boys will be less sick (knock on wood) and we can use our PTO for actual vacation time instead of sick days!


----------



## Wish2BMom

came to check on you, miki - I hope all is well and good! :friends:


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Thanks so much for your good thoughts and for checking in! The scan went great, it was such a relief! Everything measured correct for the date, and the heartbeat was 119. Not sure where the bleed came from, but I'm just relieved that I saw little embie all snug in there. Being positive made everything so much better, I'll try to stay positive before the next scan in 2 weeks time! At least looking after Kai does make the time pass fast. Haha, you sound as greedy as I am! It was actually depressing for me to not be interested in food for so long.
I love reading your updates about your boys, they sound so adorable! And they're already being polite and sharing too, how sweet. Kai doesn't seem very good at that yet. And until recently he had no concept of what "gentle" meant. Before then, the poor cats were the daily victims of his enthusiastic smashing!

Mum- How are you feeling? I hope your sciatica is much better or non-existent by now! Any food cravings or aversions? I'm now constantly feeling nauseated, which was strangely comforting before my scan.

Gemma- Have you tested again?

Wanting- I'm so sorry for your losses and difficult journey. Yet you manage to sound upbeat, that's so admirable. I hope that you get your sticky bean really soon!


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm pleased your scan went well


----------



## Wish2BMom

WHEWWWWWWW!!! I'm SO relieved for you!!! YAY little embie!! :happydance: omigoodness - this is the first place I came when I logged in this morning!! well, after I checked emails to assess my day, of course! :) So what measurement are you now/where are you? 6 weeks? I can't wait for your next scan!

Oh girl - "gentle". Boy oh boy. Timothy gets all riled up and wants to tug at Malcolm, hit, push, pull hair but it looks like he's actually trying to play but play HARD!! So I have to stop him and I gently stroke his arm and say 'gentle....loooooove....no hits'. He goes into some trance b/c he loves how it feels and he's even recently started to then stroke Malcolm's arm :haha: Whatever works! Even if it's for the time being! We actually don't let them get near our cat right now - she's older and skittish. I did let Malcolm pet her the other day and he did a good job but then he got excited and started the 'smash' as well. :haha: 
Thankfully Timothy doesn't do this much anymore. He just screams and yells when he gets angry. I guess the boy has to get it out somehow and thankfully he's controlling the physical reaction, it seems!

Rachael - I meant to say that I love the name Isobel and I was going to push for that if we had a girl! there's a great song by Frank Turner with that name - look it up!! I love it <3

How's the week going for everyone else? Wicky - how are ya, my other non-TTC friend? 

TTC - where did you go?


----------



## mumof1+1

@mikihope So pleased your scan went well. Unfortunately the sciatica hasn’t given me any relief as of yet but I have a physio appointment through now, just have to battle it out until August 30th.......

No food aversions and still pretty much the same with the cravings but the boob soreness has eased and I’m currently at my previous loss stage so my anxiety isn’t so great at the moment. Rolling on my scan. Just wish I’d made it a little sooner now.....


----------



## Wicky78

Oh my goodness, a lot has happened since I last checked in! Work was crazy last week and then we went to MD to see MIL and extended family. We took my mom as babysitter because MIL is too impaired and we had a memorial service we couldn't take Miriam to. It was a crazy weekend with two grandmas! Miriam loved it, though. We even got to take her swimming while we were there... it was actually TOO HOT to go to the pool until about 7 pm. And then the water was kind of like bath water. Not the most refreshing, but it was nice when we got out and could feel the breeze as we air-dried. Miriam was a great traveler, so that was nice to learn. This was the first big trip she's been on since she stopped sleeping all the time, so I was worried she'd be fussy in the car seat. She was fine, just stared out the window at the cars passing by and then eventually slept. She did drive us nuts with one toy that plays music, as she kept pushing the same button for the "animal" setting on the toy. We got to hear "animal!" "animal!" "a-a-animal!" about a million times over the round trip as she repeatedly pushed the button! :haha:

Rachael and Wanting, thank you for sharing your stories. I'm so sorry to hear of all your losses. Baby dust to you both. I think this is a fertile, lucky thread. I hope it brings you the support you are looking for. I love this group of ladies! I'm not TTC anymore and if we have another, it will be surrogacy or adoption due to my health issues. But neither of those are on our short term radar.

Miki - I had a bleed like you described with Miriam at about 5-6 weeks. It totally freaked me out, but the RE said it was normal and happens all the time with no issues, but even if it was the beginning of a MC, there was nothing they could do. So I just tried to relax and take it in stride and that seemed to work for me. I was so okay with what was going on that I was a bit shocked later in the pregnancy when my OB said that it was a threatened spontaneous abortion and told me I needed to get Rhogam right away. By then, though, I knew everything was fine, as I'd had several scans and LOTS of symptoms. I think it's not so unusual to have bleeding in the early days/weeks, but we naturally think the worst. I'm glad you were able to relax and that your scan provided some reassurances. Yay for cozy embies!

Wish - poor Malcom! I hope that he starts feeling better soon. What a trooper! Also, how cute it must be to see Timothy stroking his brother's arm. Miriam sometimes pats my arm or shoulder when I'm holding her and it's so funny and adorable. She, too, is a bit rough with the cats. She mostly bothers them by screeching so loudly that they cower or run - I'm sure it hurts their sensitive ears. But sometimes she pets them and then it turns into grabbing their fur coats in big clumps or grabbing an ear or tail. Sometimes, the tail gets pulled into her mouth (yuck!!) or just pulled. And then sometimes she just kind of hits at the cats like she's trying to pet them but very, very roughly and without much coordination. She loves her kitties, though! Every time she sees one, she yells "Kii-eee!" and points at him/her. She does the same thing with pictures of cats. I don't think toddlers understand any form of the concept of "quiet" or "gentle" yet, but I'm hoping that by teaching her now, it will eventually make sense to her.

Mum - sorry to hear the sciatica is still bad. I hope that you can manage until the end of August. What a terribly long wait for something that makes time seem to stretch on forever!

TTC, are you out there? Thinking of you...

AFM - Miriam turned 15 months on Friday and is doing well. We took her to her first live baseball game about a week ago and she loved it, until we started winning and the crowd got very loud and enthusiastic. She is close to walking in terms of motivation and effort, but still doesn't have the balance part down. She can stand briefly on her own, but if she tries to take steps when holding on, she leans way too far forward or backward to keep her balance yet. It's very cute to watch, though, because she takes huge steps, lifting her feet up like she's marching! Baby swim lessons end this week and I'll be glad to get our Saturdays back. But it's so fun to see how much she loves the water. I will try to sign her up for another round in the fall, but at our local Y and not the one by my mom (who lives 30 minutes away). Oh, and Miriam figured out how to crawl up the stairs last week. It's the cutest thing to see her little butt wiggle up the stairs!

The visit to MD was good. Very stressful for DW as her mom is losing cognitive abilities and we are getting closer to having to move her into assisted living for safety. But her mom is with it enough to fight us, so this is going to be a tough transition and very sad for DW. Thankfully, MIL is very aware of the baby and since she was a school teacher, she is great with Miriam even when she's confused about other things. They got along great during the visit!

I think I'd better stop writing before this turns into a full-blown novel. Happy Tuesday to everyone.


----------



## mikihope

Wicky- Glad to hear from you! I love your updates, don’t worry about writing a novel. I’m in awe of how you and Wish manage to keep up with everyone’s stories and write such detailed updates! Reading about Miriam and swimming makes me want to sign Kai up for swim classes right away. Kai loves the water too! The problem is that I feel so ill in the mornings, and DH was not keen on going in the water with him. Boo.

Those photos of Miriam are adorable! I love the one of her climbing up the stairs, and she looks like a doll in the other! I’m so glad that she is doing so well. It does sound like she’s close to walking. I think she’s just being careful and trying to master it first. I’m sorry to hear about your MIL, but I’m glad that she is at least aware of Miriam and got along so well with her!

Thanks for your support, and for telling your story. I can’t believe your OB said that! No wonder you were shocked, I’m sorry you had to go through that. I really hope I haven’t offended you... It’s my hormones speaking now, I’m sure, because I’m normally so careful not to push big opinions! It’s just that I think that the term your OB used is a scary medical term, and not one that a worried pregnant woman needs to hear. I don’t see the point in scaring your patients, it doesn't help them. I wonder if REs are more sensitive to the worries of their patients since they deal with infertility, and so they react differently… Once again, I hope I didn’t offend you and I’m sure you have a great OB. I think that docs sometimes forget how us patients think, and they blurt out stuff!

TTC, how are you doing? I hope you’re enjoying time with Bella!

Mum- Thanks for your support! I’m sorry that your sciatica is still bad, I know how awful the pain is. Hopefully you can power through until your appointment. For symptoms, it seems to me that it is a super common thing for boob soreness to come and go. I myself don’t really look at that as mine are often not sore. I think that the cravings part sounds great, and many women don’t have food aversions. I just happen to be unlucky :cry: I’m sorry that it’s such a anxiety-filled time for you now, waiting for the scan. Just imagine that it’s almost the end of the week. So not long till next week! Hang in there!

Wish- Thanks so much! I was 6+1 weeks at the scan, and measured 6+2. I so happy to see snuggling embie in there! Hehe, I just have the cutest image of your boys and how they play with the cat and each other. Timothy sounds similar to Kai in that he’s just so enthusiastic in his actions and reactions! Kai is such a fun and crazy goofball, but I feel that everything is so magnified with him. I think it’s his personality, he’s definitely not laid back!

Wish and Wicky, I love reading about the silly cat smashing and grabbing! Poor sweet cats, but It’s just so funny to see the interaction between toddler and cat. Unfortunately, ours just sit there and take the abuse, so Kai doesn’t really learn anything. But he has amazingly started to stroke and pet the cats gently. I nicknamed him “baby Hulk” because of how rough he was and how he loved to smash, but now he’s sometimes showing his gentle side. He strokes his own head when I say “gentle”, and then he strokes the cat gently and asks me, “yeah?” So he knows to try to be gentle. But forget about teaching him not to suddenly grab, especially the ears and tail!

Happy Friday to all!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Finally I can come on here! I was getting server errors for the last few days. I'm so happy to read the updates. :)

miki - I'm so glad you're feeling ok! :) I love your nausea, you know that :friends: I want to take the boys to swim class too, basically b/c the fear of drowning freaks me out. But we're never near water with them so the chances are pretty low. DH sounds like your DH where I feel like he doesn't really want to go into the water with them. I think he has insecurities about how hairy or 'Dad Bod' he is but who cares? I don't care. I'm a little fluffy around the middle these days too but I'm dying to get the boys in a pool. My aunt and uncle have one, they are 5 mins away from us and they've bought the boys floats for the summer and we haven't been over there once. :( 

wicky - sounds like your trip was great! tiring, as they always are, but great! I'm so sad to read about your MIL. I hate that we're getting to the age where these things are starting to have to happen. I don't even want to think about that with my folks. Thankfully they are really young (still only 62) but you just never know what's around the corner. A friend of mine I grew up with, her Dad passed away from cancer yesterday. I haven't been in close touch with her in recent years, she lives in FL, but I keep track of her goings-on on FB. But she sent myself and her college BFF a text yesterday letting us know. I felt so horrible and again, it just reminded me of how I'm closer to that stage than not. :cry: 
Miriam is JUST SO ADORABLE!! That little bum climbing the steps!! Yes, she will be off and running soon enough! I miss that little march and the first walking steps. They are just the best! 

Mum - ugh, sciatica already? Things are shifting! yay! but boooo on the pain. That stinks. And I'll just say it - Tylenol does NOTHING for pain relief!

Right now our funniest thing to watch is Malcolm trying to hop. Timothy has had it down for months now but Malcolm is still trying to get off the ground. He kind of just bends his knees and goes up and down but never leaves the floor - but I think he thinks he does and he is just SO PROUD! He just melts us all over the place. Then we have our bouncing, dancing fool Timothy who is going to send us into an early grave of worry with his spinning, hopping, and then bouncing into walls/corners/toys/cribs/whatever is near. He does this so haphazardly sometimes, it makes us crazy! But we're giggling the whole time too but he's such a clown! I've done this thing a couple of times where I take one of their crib mattresses down to the floor and let them bounce on it, surrounded by their beanbags, huge pillows, etc. We have the Google Play in their room now too so we have music on, bouncing happening, a whole lotta fun! THEY LOVE IT, and it tires them out!! :haha: They are going to love the trampoline parks in a year or so!


----------



## wantingagirl

Girls are any of you good with charts?

Sorry I wasn’t around could not get on with the site blip! I’ll need to read up tomorrow!


----------



## mikihope

Wish- I love your updates on T and M! So much fun and laughter in your home with those two! Kai does the “feet stuck to floor” hop thing too! He does it with so much gusto, arms flailing, lurching upwards and forward and then hands landing in front of him, squealing with laughter. I’m kind of glad he isn’t at T’s level yet, I wouldn’t be able to get up off the couch to see to his bouncing around!
Ah… I didn’t think of insecurities. Now I remember that DH never goes shirtless to swim, he's shy about being seen. Now his hesitancy makes sense! Funny how you and I don’t mind being seen in the pool with fluffy middles, and it’s the men who are self conscious!
Oh, the nausea, I hate it! I’m glad you like it for me, though :haha: It’s the same thing all over again, horrendous taste in my mouth and seasick feeling all day long, gagging at food/food smells, gagging after finishing my meals/snacks. I manage to eat a lot, as once I force myself to start eating I’m fine. It’s the starting/stopping that is awful.

Mum- I really hope your scan goes great! Less than 2 days left to go, I hope you’re feeling good these days!

Wanting- I don't know much about charts, but there are definitely ladies here who are good at them.

AFM- I have no idea how I’m going to keep my pregnancy a secret from my boss any longer. I don’t want to tell him early, but I do lab work, and doing hands on work while feeling seasick and exhausted is hard going. I am so slow, and I can’t think at all. And tomorrow morning, I have to work with my boss in a cleanroom, which means no food or drink for a few hours. I need to eat and drink constantly or I get even more nauseated. Dreading it...


----------



## mumof1+1

@Wicky78 @mikihope @Wish2BMom thank you so much for your support. The sciatica does seem to be lift very slightly at the moment which is a bonus but it isn’t always that way. I have certain positions I can’t sleep in as it pulls but on the other other hand I seem to have developed insomnia every other night. Not sure if it’s pregnancy or nerves related. Scan day tomorrow. OH is convinced all will be ok and in a way I’m with him but I can’t help fearing something will be amiss somehow.... I’m stupidly still watching my resting heart rate on the Fitbit which is slowly decreasing but that said I know there’s no real link to anything, I know it isn’t dropping the way it did when I had the mc but I can’t help wondering if something is going to go wrong.... it’s so stupidly stressful after mc!!!! I have no real reason to feel it will go wrong, I’m struggling to eat, it has to be little and often or I bloat badly and feel stupendously sick! Then as it eases and I start to feel hungry again I feel sick again! Nausea seems to have started for the OH too! Bless him he spent all day baking cakes for my birthday on Sunday with my 2 kids when I was at a baby shower! He’s a good one. The nausea for me is intermittent as is boob soreness, they don’t always necessarily feel sore but I can’t lay face down! They feel heavier and inflated! So, no real reason to believe anything should go wrong just my inability to believe baby will stick.... And the exhaustion!!!!
Hoping the insomnia settles ASAP as I’m more exhausted than normal some days. Slept crap Sunday night, spent all day Monday proper whacked, slept quite well Monday night then tonight I’ve had little over 3 hours despite been exhausted and currently sat having a decaf coffee in hope to get some more sleep soon.... 
Hope all and glad some are doing well. The server issues were hard work. Hated not being able to get on here. This is a lifeline for me!!!! School holidays too so limited as to who and when I can talk to anyone so here is awesome as no one knows what I’m saying!!!!

Chin up those still TTC, it will happen.... the best things come to those who wait xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

So basically this month and last month temperatures have been lower than normal like ranging 36.60-36.70 they used to be way higher than that I was on a b-100 complex maybe that caused it then so weird I ovulated by FF on the following day after peak day? Does that sound like it could cause problems 

My last question is if your Normal wake up time is 6am but you woke at 3am took temp then went to pee then back to sleep which one would you use? 

This is last months chart and next is this cycles


----------



## wantingagirl

This months


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm not sure on the temperature range thing. Could be to do with the b vitamin complex if you've now stopped, but I couldn't say for sure.

Looks like you're possibly having an implantation dip though? Looks the same as last month on CD 7-8. I'm rather rusty with charting, it's been 8 years and I've only started temping again yesterday.

The Ov the day after peak would be normal and would also be confirmed with the temperature rise from CD 16 onwards. I think FF looks for a significant shift which is why it's placed Ov there and not the day before as the rise was only slight.


----------



## Rachael1981

AF arrived for me today, so starting again. I'm giving OH Maca Root and Wellman conception (literally, every evening as he's rubbish at taking tablets :dohh:)

I'm taking Maca Root, and I've got Conceive Plus and Soft Cups for this cycle. Also using the CBAFM again, plus IC OPKs as my LH surge is short.


----------



## mikihope

Mum- Happy birthday! So glad to read your update! It must be so hard to deal with your pregnancy worries at the moment, and I hope that your scan will set your mind at ease. Your DH is wonderful, I’m sure that helps too! I can imagine how uncomfy you must be now with your nausea (yay, nausea!), sciatica, exhaustion… but all sounds like it’s par for the course for a healthy pregnancy. My thoughts are with you for your scan!

Wanting and Rachael, Fx that the stuff you are trying this cycle works!


----------



## mumof1+1

Thank you @mikihope 

It is hard but somehow we manage to make it through each day don’t we! 

He does his best bless him. And the cake is yum too (we all love a bit of cake right hehe). 

I hope so! I’m sure it will be but just taking the approach of expect the worst hope for the best that way all bases are covered. 

I’ll pop on an update once I’ve been. Just over 4 hours and counting.....

@Rachael1981 sorry af arrived... Good luck next month xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

ooooh can't wait for results!!! I hope everything went well, mum!! From your physical response, it sounds like it should have. and happy cake day! :cake:

ladies with charts - I agree with what Rachael said - looks like you could have O'd between when FF says you did and the day before (or midnight in between - who really knows and it's only a 12 hr window). So 6-7DPO would make sense for implantation! OOHHH! FX'ed!
Re: when to take temp - if I remember correctly, it should be after a solid sleep so I'd probably use the 3am one since you were probably sleeping longer, rather than one 3 hrs after you woke, got up, were a little active and prob took a little time getting back to sleep. So much to think about!!!

Rachael - I'm so sorry AF got you. Sounds like you're taking good things and have a good plan. I really hope this works well for you soon! have you tried acupuncture? have we talked about that yet? I loved mine and I've just heard so many stories of that helping. Kinda more expensive than supplements but who knows...

miki - ugh, that's going to be tough keeping from your boss and not eating for a few hours!! I remember you had to tell him fairly early last time too, right? When possible, I'd keep a sleeve or little sandwich bag of saltines on you at all times. I've heard that's key to fixing the sneaky nausea. And thank you for saying you like my stories of the boys!! They really do bring us so much joy (except when throwing food. While making solid eye contact. I need to figure out how to stop this menacing behavior. :grr:)

I hope you all have a great weekend! I'm doing yoga with baby goats again at the Budweiser Brewery grounds we have near here. I loved it last time and a friend wanted to do it this time so I'm going with her (duh). That's all we have scheduled besides the gym for the boys before that but I'm sure we'll have some fun at the playground and stuff!


----------



## Rachael1981

Miki, thank you. Have you managed to avoid telling work or did you have to give in when you were working with your boss in the clean room?

Mum, I hope your scan went well :hugs:

Wish, I've not thought about accupuncture. When would I look to have it done? Any particular time during my cycle that is best? It is a possibility to do as I have to pay but could claim the costs back via a health cashback scheme through work. I hope you have a great weekend too!

AF is being annoying this month. TMI but I have a deep red rather than bright red. Not sure what that is all about :dohh:


----------



## mumof1+1

The scan was amazing. Nice strong heartbeat and dates are spot on too. We were even allowed to record the heartbeat but the images are on a cd so will be getting them off and printing them once the kids are in bed. 

Thank you ladies xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm pleased it went so well!


----------



## mikihope

Yay! :wohoo: I'm so happy for you, Mum! What a lovely sight that must have been, seeing that little heart beating away. I hope you're feeling much better now, despite all the discomforts of your pregnancy!


----------



## mumof1+1

Now I’ve managed to sort out the pictures I have added some for you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

mum - oh how wonderful!!! gosh that just took me back!! I'm so happy for you!! 

Rachael - acu is great to do once a week throughout your cycle. They hit different pressure points depending on where you are in your cycle. that's good you can charge it back too! Just tell them you're going in for fertility help and they'll work with you. Make sure they give you what I like to call 'the money spot' too - right inside the ear on the flat cartilage. You'll have a NICE nap! :) ahhhh I miss acupuncture! :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Wish2BMom said:


> mum - oh how wonderful!!! gosh that just took me back!! I'm so happy for you!!
> 
> Rachael - acu is great to do once a week throughout your cycle. They hit different pressure points depending on where you are in your cycle. that's good you can charge it back too! Just tell them you're going in for fertility help and they'll work with you. Make sure they give you what I like to call 'the money spot' too - right inside the ear on the flat cartilage. You'll have a NICE nap! :) ahhhh I miss acupuncture! :haha:

I will see what I can sort out. There is a limit on how much I can be reimbursed so will check and see how many sessions I can do


----------



## mikihope

Saw our little bean today, measuring perfect and with a good heartbeat! I'm 8+1 weeks today, not sure what he should have looked like, but he looked a lot like a kidney bean. I was disappointed we couldn't see anything more, but I think we got a pic with little leg protrusions. Unfortunately, I had cramping and a little bleeding later in the day. I freaked out and called the clinic, and the RE said he wasn't worried, and that this can happen to a pregnant woman after a transvaginal scan. Still can't breathe easy, but I'll try to relax.

Rachael- I managed to act "normal" in front of my boss that time. I secretly ate Ricola candy, which helped a little. I managed to survive the 3.5 hours! I hope you can get some acu done, I liked it a lot too, plus it's possible it helps.

Wish- Yes, I always look forward to reading about your boys' antics! Oh yes, the food throwing. I never know what to do. He doesn't do it a lot, so it takes me by surprise when he suddenly laughs and throws a piece of food.
Yup, I did tell my boss at around the 8 week mark the last time, and I will have to let him know real soon. I feel like I'm seasick and have a bad flu all day long. The exhaustion is terrible. The nausea is bad, even the saltines are not really helping. The thought of any food makes me ill, but I force myself to snack and to eat well during meals. I have a gross taste in my mouth almost all the time, and food tastes strange. Sometimes I can't taste salt, and sometimes everything is really salty. I normally eat super spicy hot food, but now I can't taste the spice! I add so much hot sauce and still can't taste it. And I can't eat the same thing two days in a row, I feel like gagging the next time I see the food!

Mum- Lovely scan pics! How amazing that you managed to get those done with a Groupon! How are you feeling? I hope you're managing better than I am with your nausea.


----------



## Rachael1981

mikihope said:


> Saw our little bean today, measuring perfect and with a good heartbeat! I'm 8+1 weeks today, not sure what he should have looked like, but he looked a lot like a kidney bean. I was disappointed we couldn't see anything more, but I think we got a pic with little leg protrusions. Unfortunately, I had cramping and a little bleeding later in the day. I freaked out and called the clinic, and the RE said he wasn't worried, and that this can happen to a pregnant woman after a transvaginal scan. Still can't breathe easy, but I'll try to relax.
> 
> Rachael- I managed to act "normal" in front of my boss that time. I secretly ate Ricola candy, which helped a little. I managed to survive the 3.5 hours! I hope you can get some acu done, I liked it a lot too, plus it's possible it helps.
> 
> Wish- Yes, I always look forward to reading about your boys' antics! Oh yes, the food throwing. I never know what to do. He doesn't do it a lot, so it takes me by surprise when he suddenly laughs and throws a piece of food.
> Yup, I did tell my boss at around the 8 week mark the last time, and I will have to let him know real soon. I feel like I'm seasick and have a bad flu all day long. The exhaustion is terrible. The nausea is bad, even the saltines are not really helping. The thought of any food makes me ill, but I force myself to snack and to eat well during meals. I have a gross taste in my mouth almost all the time, and food tastes strange. Sometimes I can't taste salt, and sometimes everything is really salty. I normally eat super spicy hot food, but now I can't taste the spice! I add so much hot sauce and still can't taste it. And I can't eat the same thing two days in a row, I feel like gagging the next time I see the food!
> 
> Mum- Lovely scan pics! How amazing that you managed to get those done with a Groupon! How are you feeling? I hope you're managing better than I am with your nausea.

I'm pleased the scan went well!

I'm on CD6, waiting to O. That could be anywhere from CD14 -CD22 :dohh:

Definitely going to look at acupuncture, though probably not this cycle with it being the school holidays


----------



## Wish2BMom

hooray for a good scan, miki!!! little bean is nice and settled in - a little transvag exam isn't going to knock him loose! :) Hang in there! Your morning/all day sickness sounds awful. I no longer wish this on you!! :haha: I would be the biggest baby if I had that. 8 weeks too!! Where did 6 and 7 go?? Are you on any progesterone?

Ugh the food throwing. Bane of my current existence. The boys had their 18m appt yesterday and all went very well. So we asked some 'How to Deal with Toddler' questions and he said for that kind of stuff, they _understand _the word 'No' but don't know the consequences yet. So all you do is remove the food from them. So they associate that throwing it means they don't get it. Same with tantrums, since Timothy can throw some doozies. He said just walk away (after making sure they are in a safe space). If they bite (the boys sometimes play bite now), put them down and walk away. They don't get to be with you if they throw tantrums/bite/hit, etc. And you're not to engage with them, even if it lasts a half hour (I specifically asked about this timeframe b/c Timothy threw one that lasted this long a few weeks ago - I go 'but sometimes they can last...' and the Dr finished my sentence with '...a half hour?') So A) it's not uncommon and B), yes, hold your ground. Ugh!! I feel like our next couple of years is going to be all about the word 'No' when all I want to do is say Yes! But that will make for some spoiled, not well adjusted little people if they always hear Yes.

Speaking of eating nutritiously and well, I feel like I should start eating as if I'm pregnant! I don't eat terribly but I could do better. I'm going to really try to start having my shakes for breakfast more. But my coffee shop around the corner makes SUCH GOOD breakfast bagel sandwiches!! :haha:

Rachael - good luck in the upcoming days!! :sex:

wanting - where are you in your cycle?

mum - how are you feeling?

wicky - what's new with you, darlin?


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Rachael! I hope this is your cycle!

Wish- Thanks, beanie is still causing me loads of worry, but your words are comforting to me! I got to stop the progesterone injections last night, which was great, but I still have the vag pills twice a day for another week. Weaning off the estrogen patches now too. Yay!
Thanks for sharing your experiences with the throwing and the tantrums. It kind of comforts me to know that Kai’s going through normal stuff for his age! He’s just so cheeky and loves to test boundaries, all the while looking at you with a really happy face. He started play biting a long long time ago, approaching us (especially me) with a big laughing open mouth. He manages to pretend it’s a kiss when I sound displeased. He just says “Muak!” enthusiastically as his mouth makes contact. Sigh. The walking away thing works on him, though. He looks sad when I place him down and walk away. It’s tough making them sad, but I feel like it’s like training a little puppy dog, it’s a good thing for them in the long run.
Hope you have success eating healthy! I’m terrible and have no willpower, but I really have to do it as I’m no spring chicken! Plus what kind of model would I be for Kai?

So I did a stupid thing and used a home Doppler the day of the scan. To my surprise I found the heartbeat pretty quickly (at 8+1 weeks, I thought it was way too early), so I thought I’d try it again the next day for reassurance as I still had some spotting. Well, I think I tried for maybe half hour to no avail. It really scared me. Luckily I managed to set up my first prenatal appointment at my HMO for the next day. So yesterday I saw beanie again, and the doc measured the heartbeat. I was so relieved until afterwards, when I realized that I didn’t really check to see if the heartbeat was what she said it was. I just saw the waveform and heard the sound and was so relieved that I didn’t notice anything else. And then I had some bleeding this morning. I’m trying to tell myself it’s from the scan once again, but it’s hard staying positive. I feel so up and down, I wish that I could remain positive! I think it’s the bloating/crampiness/queasiness/hormones all playing tricks on me. Anyway, I learned my lesson and am not touching that Doppler for a long while to come!

Anyone else have updates? TTC? Wicky? Mum? Wanting? I hope you are all doing ok...


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh noooo - yeah, the home doppler will be fun for when the baby is bigger. You're a non-professional trying to find the heartbeat of something the size of...what's 8 weeks? a sesame seed? a raisin? and getting freaked out the longer it takes to find it. Miss Miki - please try to relaxxxxxxx :) Easier said than done, I know it. The bleeds are so slight and remember - your body is stretching out all over again and you're very... i forget the word but very full of blood inside there right now! A little will come out every now and then. 
We are so scarred from our TTC travels, aren't we? I know I'd be the exact same way if I were pregnant again. I just want to give you a huge hug and say it'll all be ok. :hugs:

Congrats on stopping the progesterone and working your way off of everything else!! Almost there! I remember I had to hold back tears when i was told I could stop the PIO! Damn those giant needles! But they helped so I love them all the same.

Ugh the food - I sit here in my coffee shop having just finished one of those delectable bagel sandwiches. BUT, this is the first time I've been here this week. I came 3x last week so I'm getting better! Though I also had pizza AND McD's this week! McD's was the first time in about a year, so I'll give myself a pass. I hardly have any willpower either!! I also had labs done this week and my cholesterol is awesome, so I know I'm good. I just want to lose a couple lbs. I think it's this dang IUD too giving me some extra cushion. AND breaking out my chin over and over again. I think I should make an appt and get it out. But it is nice not having AF. But I really do think I just want my body to be hormone free for hopefully the rest of my life. 

I took the boys to the beach for the first time (well, first time they were aware) on Wed and they had a ball! There were a whole lot of 'ALL DONE!!'s when the water would hit their feet from a wave but then they'd squeal and laugh. They loved running after seagulls, or just running in the open sand so free. I loooooved it but of course I couldn't let them just RUN b/c the further they got from me, the more they'd spread out and it's tough to wrangle both!! DH wasn't with me, i was with my friend who has her own son but he's a little older (almost 6) so she helped me a bit. But the boys played in the sand, ate their snacks, T even asked to sit in the stroller a couple of times to chill out. I loved it so much I started looking up houses for sale out there. Oh, they are about double the price of ours soooooo that's not happening anytime soon!! Maybe someday, though DH was saying he thinks he'd rather live on a lake. I love the ocean so much but I guess I'd settle for a lake. ;) :haha:


----------



## mumof1+1

mikihope said:


> Mum- Lovely scan pics! How amazing that you managed to get those done with a Groupon! How are you feeling? I hope you're managing better than I am with your nausea.

Thank you. I know. Pretty cool huh. 
I’m ok just tired. The nausea isn’t so bad atm thankfully. 
9 weeks today and got my booking appointment on Monday. Pretty bored atm as I refuse to go out with these 4 kids as 2 of them refuse to get along properly. It’s going to be a long school holiday!

We told the kids after the successful scan. Now it’s all I hear!!!! Bless them. I think they’re excited!!


----------



## wantingagirl

I’m ok thank you. I’m on cd6 after a really brutal AF very clotty after the loss. I’m done with these losses it’s so infuriating it’s all I expect even when I am pregnant. I had a dream last night that I was 5 months pregnant and I could hear the heart beat on the Doppler. The sachets I am are so expensive, I’ll maybe try it 2 more months then go back on maca and thinking of trying natural progesterone cream one more month. I don’t know whether to try hubby on q-10 or ubiquonal (so expensive but we are older) I thought having babies was suppose to be easy!!!!


----------



## Lee37

Hi ladies, just stopping by to say hello. It's been sooooo long! Wish your boys are 18 months!! Wow! Lily is turning 3 in September. Lost her Grandmother, my Mom in June to cervical cancer. I'm going for my pap test next week. Haven't went for ages. Remember to get checked ladies. Love to all


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh wanting - I'm so sorry. I hope things work for you quickly. Yeah, I had the very same thought when we started trying way back when - why isn't this as easy as others make it look?? especially my cousin - she'd look at her husband/bf and get pregnant. I spent most of my life trying NOT to get pregnant, little did I know what needed to align for it to happen! 

lee! so glad you popped in. I'm so sorry for the loss of your mom :cry: - I'm glad you're getting checked. How are you holding up? Does Lily understand anything? 

mum - oh that's so wonderful the kids are so excited! I'm excited for your upcoming appt too - I love hearing all the stats, if you don't mind sharing. I'm living vicariously through you and miki now! :haha:

i hope everyone has a good week. I'm going to be busy but I'll try to pop in. We are going to the Maine coast this weekend for a long weekend and I can't WAIT. This is basically our only 'vacation' this year besides our quick trip to Vegas. I hope the boys like it - DH is already anxiety ridden and expecting them to not have fun or be bored easily. I'm thinking they'll be fine with the beach, the pool, and we'll bring toys, and we'll go for walks. Everything is around 5 eating times and naps anyway, there's not a ton of FREE time. I think we'll be good. But I also tend to romanticize some things in my head too so we'll see.


----------



## mumof1+1

@Wish2BMom I don’t mind at all. 

Nothing much to share this time though. I’ve been put as high risk of blood clot as have 3 children, still smoking although been referred to quit which I do want to and because I’m now 40 so they would, if I wanted, induce me at 40 weeks or I can go ahead with my home birth although it would be classed as going against advice and will be offered fragmin injections from 28 weeks. I will be under consultant care and will see the consultant after my 20 week scan where they will decide if I stay under the consultant or not. Blood results came back today and were all normal. Just urine to come back although the dip test was fine and blood pressure was fine too. Will see how it ends up...


----------



## mikihope

Wish- You’re right, the Doppler would have been fun for later on, and definitely not recommended for early pregnancy! Thanks, I am trying to be relaxed about things now. Our TTC journey is hard, but the reward at the end is so amazing!
At least you avoid McD’s and its ilk! You’re so healthy compared to me. I eat tons, and just eat what I feel like eating, and unfortunately it’s almost never healthy. I basically didn’t eat vegetables when I was in my 20s and 30s. So I think you deserve a pat on your back for your relatively healthy eating, and keep up the good work!
Oh your boys day at the beach sounds so fun and cute! We have to get Kai out to the ocean, the last time he was there was when he was only 7 months old! DH and I both grew up on islands, so we love the ocean. I hope Kai will love the ocean too. I bet you and your family will enjoy your little vacation so much. I don’t know if toddlers can actually be bored, I think your DH will find out he was worrying for nothing. I bet your boys will have so much fun!

Wanting- I’m sorry it’s so hard for you right now. TTC is so hard for some and seemingly so easy for others. I wish it could be easy for all. I hope that you get your BFP really soon, and not have to spend so much on the supplements!

Lee- I’m sorry for your loss. Thanks for popping by, and how wonderful that your little girl is turning 3!

Mum- It’s wonderful that your kids are so happy! I wonder when Kai would be old enough to understand.
I was going to say that I too had less nausea and was feeling better, but the past couple of days were suddenly really bad again. DH insisted that I stay home today as I was so exhausted yesterday that I could barely think or talk. 
I’m glad that your blood work came back normal and you are good and healthy! I hope that you don’t experience any blood clots… I guess they told you what to look out for, just in case?

AFM- nothing much on my end as I’m just waiting for the next appointment in about 2 weeks time. I struggle at work now as I can’t think and I move very slowly in the lab, due to exhaustion and nausea and gastro issues. At home, DH has taken over everything and cooks for all of us now. I feel like a lazy slug. I hope that I feel better soon! Oh, and I signed Kai up for swim class which starts in 3 weeks. DH thinks I won’t be able to go, but I’m hoping that I’m much better by then!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah DH is SUCH a worry wart - I feel like it's so limiting sometimes. I have to handle his anxiety about these things and it's not easy. I think that's been the hardest part of parenting - parenting TOGETHER, when you're not on the same page. 

mum - i'm glad to hear all tests are coming back normal and you're healthy! I hope you reach your goal of quitting smoking - I know it's hard. It'll make things that much less risky for you! Any upcoming plans with your family before the summer ends?

wanting - how are you doing? gearing up to O soon, i'd think?

miki - oh girl, you're being put through the ringer! I remember the days of not making any sense. I never felt the sheer exhaustion, I don't think, but I could not make my way through a full movie without falling asleep. Did you end up telling your boss? Your DH is a gem - always stepping up! I love it! I hope you'll be better in 3 weeks too - the swim classes are really something to look forward to! What time does Kai go to bed at night? Do you follow right after him or are you able to get some down time/no-thinking time after that?

afm - nothing different than the other day! regular old adulting stuffs - got some new appliances delivered yesterday but of COURSE the store didn't contact the installation company. So now we have a stove that doesn't work and a dishwasher in a box in the kitchen. Course the kids loved it - something new to run around and hide behind. Hopefully that will all be taken care of before we leave this weekend. Supposed to have friends come over tonight who we don't see nearly enough, and they also have their own land/hardscaping company so they are going to give us ideas on our front mulch beds. I want to rip out the shrubbery and start over b/c everything is pretty overgrown. And then I have a girls night/wine tasting night at a neighbor's house tomorrow! Busy Busy Busy!! 
The boys are great - our daycare went digital this week so we get updates on an app now, throughout the day. They load pics of what the boys are doing, videos, and this is where we get all of their diaper/food/nap updates too. No more having to fill out a paper every morning for them!
Malcolm had a chunk of gunk in his eye this morning and I noticed last night it was a little red on the inner skin, so we'll see if he gets sent home today for The Junk. Hopefully not but I should probably get back to work quickly so I get as much done as possible if he does!


----------



## mikihope

So we both have worry wart DHs, Wish! I’m pretty relaxed, but worry and read up about his general development. DH doesn’t worry so much about his development, but worries about everything else! He worries about germs, Kai falling, illness, etc. He gets so anxious and he thinks I don’t care enough. If not for me, we probably would never have gone on trips with Kai. I think that Kai would have been wrapped in cotton wool and living in a bubble! DH is great for looking after us, but he can be very intense and anxious. Yeah, it’s so hard to parent together when we’re not on the same page.

Thanks for your sympathetic words, I needed to hear those! I just feel so bad physically and mentally, and to make things worse, I bled again this evening. I couldn’t relax afterwards, I was so scared. I don’t know why this keeps happening, and it makes it even more worrisome that I feel uncomfortable and crampy right now. The RE could only try to make me feel better over the phone, and all I can do is try to take it easy and just wait. I do need more rest, I think. Kai usually falls asleep around 7:30-8:00pm, but I don’t go to bed until 11:30. I guess I should try to go to bed earlier.

Your regular day sounds great! And all that socializing, awesome! I can’t imagine socializing while feeling like I do now, but I’ll just do that vicariously through you. Wow, we don’t get diaper or food updates, we just get nap updates online. That’s the most important thing to us, so I don’t mind the lack of other updates. They don’t do daily pics/videos, but they do post enough of them to keep me happy. I hope Malcolm’s eye is fine now and he didn’t get sent home today!

Ugh, I really hope the rest of the night goes ok. I’ve been a ball of stress and really afraid to use the bathroom!


----------



## mikihope

How was everyone's weekend? How did your vacation go, Wish? I'm sure the boys had a blast!

I managed to get a reassurance scan done on Friday afternoon, and there was the little bean jumping away, with a good heartbeat. That was such a huge relief, but I don't think I can ever feel calm when I have these bleeding episodes!

My weekend was not exactly relaxed, as Kai had some sort of respiratory issue on Saturday morning. Spent the morning at the doctor's using the nebulizer on him and trying to get his breathing back under control. It was triggered by a cold he was having. So Saturday was stressful, and then DH and I realized on Sunday that we'd caught Kai's cold. I'm just recovering from some sort of stomach bug, and now this!


----------



## mumof1+1

Miki and wish, thank you. 

They haven’t really told me anything yet but suspect they will. I have an appointment with the quit smoking team early September. I had previously quit for 10 years. God knows why I even started again... I’ll quit again. I have to. We’re just finishing up a family holiday, going home today. The sciatica has been lousy all week and suddenly last night it eased a bit. This morning it doesn’t seem anywhere near as bad... yet!!!!!


----------



## TTC74

Wow! I hadn’t realized how long I’d disappeared for! Congrats Mum and Miki! 

AFM - picked up some tests today and took one out of sheer excitement to test. Got this . . . Which disappeared after a bit. Got to be a weird Evap, right?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh TTC - did you see a line today? are you feeling anything? what made you test? I see it but I've seen time and time again not to trust the blue ones. I'm excited for you though!

miki - ugh another bleed!! I'm so sorry!!! :hugs: Dang, Kai and Malcolm were on the same schedule this weekend. M woke up in the middle of the night with the barking croup cough again and DH took him to the hospital. He was so upset and gasping for air but then calmed down back to sleep on me but still sounded like a little harmonica so we brought him in. That was around 1:45am, they didn't get back to the motel until 5am. How are you feeling now? Better I hope!!

So Sunday was a little rough until nap time for all of us. The rest of the weekend was WONDERFUL!! The boys had an absolute ball and it all turned out to be less stressful than DH had anticipated - whew!! I knew they'd love it. Carousel rides, playing at the beach in the waves, running around without a care in the world, stroller rides up and down the road to the pier area. T would get so mad when we'd stop walking, he was LOVING the stroller rides. They stuck to their same schedule so no one was a bear, which was good. They napped for a couple hours each day and were in bed by 8pm each night, if not a little earlier. Then we were in bed by 10, so we got a little hang out time with the family. T was up by 5:45 each morning and I'd get out of bed with him around 6:15 b/c...it doesn't matter what time you get up at the beach b/c it's beautiful! So I'd take him either to the beach, or we'd hang out with my BIL and his daughter/the boys' cousin (she's 2.5) for a bit in the morning while everyone else woke up. We went to see the morning sun the last morning there, missed the actual sunrise by a few mins but it was so clear and beautiful. We walked so much all weekend, we definitely got our steps in!


----------



## mikihope

TTC- I see the line, have you tested again? Thanks for the well wishes, I'm glad to see you back here!

Wish- Yeah, it does suck that I keep having these bleeding/spotting episodes. The next scan can't come soon enough! My cold is getting better, thanks. Unfortunately I can't say the same for my pregnancy symptoms. I'm super dizzy now, and the nausea hasn't gone away. But I'm glad that Kai's cold got a whole lot better really fast. Is Malcolm completely well now? Must have been so stressful, with him having croup in the middle of the night during your vacation. Thank goodness it went so well despite that big hiccup!
I'm envious of your wonderful weekend, it really sounded like so much fun! I knew that it would turn out less stressful than your DH thought; I have the same experience with mine. He's so negative and stressed out about things, nagging and grumbling at me, and it's only after we go through it that he realizes that it was a good thing and everyone had fun. Sigh.

Mum- That's too bad about your sciatica, you must be so sick of that pain. Isn't your appointment sometime soon? I hope that you manage to reach your goal of quitting smoking, I'm glad that you have some support to help you. How are you feeling, is your body shape changing by now? I've been battling severe bloat and a big spare tire around my middle. I think I look much more far along than I really am!


----------



## mumof1+1

Thank you TTC, have you retested? 

Miki yes I’m absolutely exhausted with trying to cope with the pain. Some days it’s just terrible and my sofa really isn’t helping either :(

My appointment is in 8 days and bloody counting... can’t come soon enough. 

I think I’m still more bloat than anything at the moment. How far are you now again? Xx


----------



## Rainshiny

Well my goodness! Hello folks. Miki- holy cow this pregnancy is seriously taking over. Sounds miserable, even while it’s such a blessing. I hope the nausea gives you a break, but without making you nervous. Kai was so sweet and laid back as a baby— I bet he will balance out the laid back and rambunctious sides of his personality in a few years!!

Mum- I’m glad your PT appt. is coming up soon... it’s so hard to be in pain even if it’s a happy cause. So glad to hear you’re having good scans. 

Wish- you’ve hit a stage when they get so active but don’t really listen at all. Ours would dump their plates in the floor too. Drives you nuts and so hard to be nonchalant. Little rascals! Hopefully they pick up on the consequences soon...in a few months your limits will start to sink in. Glad you had a great time at the beach! You are so brave to go that first time without your husband. I’m sure you got your exercise !!! It’s funny DH thought they would be bored- our kids would still play in the sand/dirt/water for hours when given a chance. Remind me- do you have a nanny or are they in daycare?

Lee and Wicky and TTC- so neat to hear updates from you!!! 

Is Bella going to preschool this year?

Lee- I’m sorry for your loss. Thanks for your thoughtful reminder to keep up with screenings. 

Rachel— you’re so intrepid to have been through so much. Have you considered getting some tests run? I guess it’s still early. I hope you get your rainbow 2 soon.

Wanting—keep the faith!! Four healthy kids is a great track record. How are you feeling?

My news is that I’m newly job- free!! It was scary at first but it’s fantastic to be outta there. The idea was that by quitting I’d have more time to find better opportunities. The funny thing is, with all the paperwork, daycare being closed three days, a camping trip, Drs appts, school appts, etc, I’ve barely had a chance to apply for jobs. I kinda could use some time off and with free PreK in DC, we have no financial worries. So I’m not in a rush, LOL!!! Hopefully I find something by the first of the year I have a feeling I’ll find something before long. I have a huge network.

Camping was really fun! Tiring, but the kids at 3.5 have turned a corner where they are more self sufficient and could be trusted to run around and not do stupid stuff (like eating dirt or whathaveyou) and not wander into the wilderness, and the second night they slept super well. We need to get them trained to hike farther though!! Mammas need a break!

We r starting preK3 in a couple weeks, and the lottery system is fairly insane- they are currently enrolled at different schools while we wait for a second spot to open up at our preferred location. Hopefully the waitlist moves before start date Sept 9!! At least I have some free time so I can take them to separate schools for a week or two if needed. I’m pretty sure we will get in but is a nail biter!

I was saying the kids are getting easier, but phew, if you thought 18 mo is cheeky... wait till 40 months!! Yikes. Master negotiators, learning all the buttons to push, fighting, ugh. That’s why we seek out dirt piles and spray parks to keep them busy!! The language mistakes and their funny imaginations are quite entertaining though. They’re cute as punch (half the time anyway) and I’m taking full advantage of the little kid snuggles!


----------



## Rainshiny

I had about 10 cry-laugh emojis in there- guess they didn’t pull up from my phone, so add in a bunch mentally, please! LOL


----------



## Wish2BMom

RAINY! I love when you pop in!! Life is a crazy whirlwind, huh? Will you be looking for a job in the same space or try something new? that's wonderful you don't have to worry about much while you're out. We couldn't not make it without my paycheck. Even the last couple job changes I've made, I couldn't take any time off in between. Oh well. I love that you all hike and get outdoors as much as you do. If this summer has taught me anything, it's that OUTSIDE is my happy place. It's the boys' happy place too - they just love to be out there, running around, being crazy. Hiking should be on our list. We've never been much of hikers but the couple times we have, we say how much we love it and want to do it more. Now we just need to DO it.
Your kiddles sound adorable and I'm sure they are cheeky to no end! Yes, you nailed our stage. Just this morning I had to remove both boys from the couch b/c they were not sitting on their bums properly and standing instead. Nope - I've seen too many of my friends' kids come over and start standing (and JUMPING) on our furniture. I won't have it. You can argue that they are 19 months, what else do 19-month olds do but jump and climb but it's high time we instill some manners in that arena. So I had to remove them and stop them from climbing back on. I think Timothy tried 50x while screaming mad. :shrug: Persistence for him AND me. Any tips or tricks you have, send them my way!
The boys are in daycare - they love it. We love it. I was talking with my cousin about it a little yesterday (she has a 3 and 1 yr old) and she was starting off with 'as sad as it is to leave them...' and I can't really concur with that. I feel bad when I walk out the door and they are clinging to my neck, but I don't really do the dropoffs - DH does them all b/c he goes into the office. But I truly feel like they have gotten a hugely important foundation from going - the relationships they've made/are making, what they are learning, the energy they burn off. They sing, they dance, they get special 'outings' or visitors that come in (like a Reptile guy came in last week, the other day a karate instructor came in). It's all so positive. <3

miki - dizzy too now??? yuck!! I'd be vomiting everywhere. I had to tap out of the carousel at the beach and send Grampa in my stead b/c I got dizzy the first time. Yes, our DHs sound SO similar - he realizes now that it was a great experience for them. I just sit back and sigh, exactly. But hopefully now the proof is in the pudding and he'll be less anxious next time and maybe we can do more. There is a wonderful town out on the coast that I'd love to go to more and now that we know the boys love their strollers, maybe he'll be more open to it. The problem is getting there - the boys don't like being in the car for too long. On the way to the beach (about a 2 hr trip up), we timed it for naptime so there were no explosions until 5 mins before we got to our destination.

mum - I hope things shift again soon and you get some relief. We ended up purchasing a comfy recliner later in my pregnancy b/c I was not comfortable anywhere, but it wasn't sciatica. I hope your scan gets here quickly!!

rachel - any updates?

ttc - any updates on more lines???

nothing new here - going to be a nice weekend so hopefully a lot of fun time outside!


----------



## TTC74

I retested. Nothing. It was an Evap which isn’t that much of a surprise. 

At 2.5 Bella is still in daycare. She’s ready for the college football Gator vs Hurricane kickoff game!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omigosh, that little cheer outfit is ADORABLE! college football is your thing right? enjoy the season! I'm excited for NFL but cannot believe that summer is already almost over. I LOVE the fall, though, so I'm also pretty psyched. It's also the season where we don't have to stay indoors b/c of the extreme humidity and stupid bugs. I feel freer in the fall. I might start running again too. Maybe... :haha: I need to move my body a little more than I do right now, for sure! 

How was everyone's weekend? ours was good - did what I mentioned - My Gym and then the playground for a bit yesterday. I feel like the boys are already outgrowing the class they are in. It goes up to 22 months and they are almost 20 months so I guess it's to be expected. But they RUN - mostly Timothy - around from station to station and want to be crazy men. But then there are babies there and little ones just learning to walk. T plows by them and b/c he doesn't have the best sense of space yet, he runs into them sometimes. The parents are all very nice but we have to watch them like hawks now and weave ourselves around everyone to catch them when they take off. It's nuts. 

We switched out T's carseat finally to a bigger one and not the infant one. He's needed it for awhile but DH swore it was for up to 30 lbs. He found a label on it the other day and it's only up to like 22 lbs. Sigh. I've been saying this - you can SEE he's outgrown it. Whatever. DH has been worried about how it'll be in the parking lot when he's taking the boys into daycare by himself. It's easier to carry them both in in the buckets! No one is running off! I get it, but the boy is uncomfortable. Anyway - the BOX to the carseat is probably the best toy we've given to them! it's now in the middle of the kitchen and they used it all weekend. So funny - like a cat!


----------



## mikihope

Mum- Poor you, I can’t believe how long you’ve had to wait for your sciatica appointment! I have battled sciatica pain due to degenerate discs in my back. I used to find no relief from lying down, and sitting was really bad. Add to that the bloating, and you must be in so much pain. I hope you can take it easy until your sciatica is fixed. I’m 11 weeks and 1 day, I think I’m 2 days behind you!

Rain- I love your updates! I feel like such a slug, though, I need to get back to walking on trails again. I’m glad that you’re enjoying your newly job-free status, and I hope that a job pops up for you when you’re ready! And I hope that the twins school situation gets sorted really quick, these waitlist school things are so stressful.
Thanks so much for your support, you’re right about the nausea, I hate it but I’m sure I’d be very worried without it. Oh that’s true, Kai was laid back as an infant. But I remember that he had a loud voice. And he’s loud now! He’s such a character, full of joy and so cheeky, a born clown. I think he feels emotions strongly, so most of the time he’s laughing heartily and so joyful, but when he feels bad, there comes the loud crying and flailing!

Wish- Oh yes, the dizziness is so unpleasant. It makes the nausea so much worse! DH does stress me out with his negativity and anxiety about things we do and the trips with Kai, but same as yours, he seems to realize after the fact that it was actually fun and a good thing. I hope you get to go to that town on the coast more now! Your life with your boys sounds like so much fun, I love reading your updates! I feel too awful to write much that makes sense these days. Oh, I have issues with getting Kai to not stand on the sofa too. He knows it’s not acceptable, but he likes to tease me by standing up and even walking around. I think I’ve made strides in getting him to stop the behavior, but it’s still a work in progress.

TTC- Bella looks so cute in her little outfit! Does she know the cheers? I love college basketball and I’ve been dying to take Kai to watch a Cal game, but (as usual) DH was filled with anxiety at the thought. Sigh.

AFM- The usual these days, feeling really bleah physically and unfortunately it’s taking a toll on me mentally. And I keep seeing brown spotting. The next scan is on Wednesday, I’m so anxious about it!

I met a woman at the playground whose son had the exact same birthday as Kai! She lives on the street behind mine, 2 blocks away. While chatting more, it turned out that she gave birth at the same hospital, and had the same delivery doc. And she was a year older than I was when I gave birth (she was 47). I was so amazed at the coincidence!


----------



## TTC74

I need to respond to everyone. I am keeping up with each of you! 

I’m kind of in shock. DH started testosterone replacement therapy. From everything I’ve read, it causes infertility but I decided to keep trying because why the heck not. I thought I had IB yesterday. So, today I tested.


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - oh i hope you get to go to a bball game soon! that would be so fun! Yes, maybe Kai won't last the whole game but that's the stuff you have to be ready for (and I assume you are) - go with full understanding that there could be a meltdown or just loss of interest after a little bit but MAYBE JUST MAYBE he might enjoy all of the energy too! Yeah, the sofa-standing will be an ongoing battle for a little bit I'm sure. Though they were alone in the living room the other day and had both crawled up on to the couch and when I popped my head in, M was sitting and T was standing but knew he'd been caught and sat down right away. So I guess something is sinking in.:haha:
You know - the beach trip worked! We accepted free tickets to a kid's amusement park we have here up in the mountains called 'Storyland' from my aunt and uncle b/c the kids enjoyed themselves so much at the pier rides at the beach! DH accepted with no hesitation!! So we have that to look forward to as well - the tickets expire in Oct so sometime next month we'll go. Mayyyybe I can get him to do an overnight somewhere, though hotel prices will be at a premium b/c of all of the 'Leaf Peepers' (foliage fans). 

TTC - I see a super light squinter - is that what you're showing us? or have I finally achieved 'line eye'? EEEK! exciting!

soooo we're potentially dealing with a double dose of Hand, Foot & Mouth! Timothy came home with a low-grade fever the other day but enough to keep him out of daycare for the 24 hrs yesterday. But Malcolm went to school. Daycare called at 4:15 and said he had a fever of 102...so he's home with us today but T is back in school. M's fever is sticking around, T woke up fine yesterday. But T has the blister bumps - in odd spots like his thigh and chest, but also on the back of his hands/ankles and one on his chin. When DH brought him in today, they said yep, that's it. And I guess there were a few other kids just COVERED with bumps (guess it's only contagious when the fever is around). So now, just watching M for the bumps. I guess it's something we can get too and it's passed by saliva so I'm boiling my water bottle they both drink out of!! :rofl:
So DH and I are both home, working from home and splitting the work between our meetings and tasks. Unfortunately we're both pretty busy so it's tough, but we figure it out. I had Timothy in the office with me during a couple calls yesterday, he was a good boy. My project manager was very understanding, thankfully. She's a mom, so she gets it!


----------



## mikihope

TTC- I can see the line clearly! Did you do another test? I'm excited for you!

Wish- So true, we can just leave the game if it gets too much for Kai. But I don’t think DH will be happy with that. Somehow he seems to need reassurance that everything will proceed exactly as planned, and he expects things to go the same as if we didn’t have a toddler with us. He was upset at our friend’s gathering when Kai was constantly on the move. He said that we should be able to sit down and socialize like we used to. I was fine with it as this is what I think life with a toddler is like. Anyway, DH somehow is more rigid in his thinking, whereas I tend to look at life as a bunch of experiences and adapt as we go along. You’re so lucky that your DH is now on board with the fun trips, the amusement park sounds like so much fun!
Wow, your boys are already listening to you! Sounds like M is more “obedient” than T? Kai likes to stand on the couch on purpose, looking at me with a really cheeky smile. If I pretend to be disinterested, he will plop his little butt down and sit nicely. He knows what’s expected of him, but he likes to do the opposite to check for my reaction!
My goodness, I can’t imagine a double dose of HFM! Are you all doing ok? I hope the boys got a relatively mild case. My sister got it from her kids when they had it, but it’s usually mild in adults, I think. I hope that you and DH don’t get it, and the boys get well real fast!

AFM- I got to see Beanie again on the scan yesterday! To our relief, he was moving around and had a heart rate of 160 bpm. Still can’t breathe easy because of the spotting, but at least it seems that the spotting is benign, even if it’s still unexplained. I’m constantly told that it’s really common for pregnant women to spot, which is a bit reassuring, but the issue for me is that I did have red blood and larger bleeds before all this spotting. No idea where those came from.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Yay for seeing a wriggly bean! That's a great HR too! I can't believe you're almost in the 2nd tri already!! I understand your concern about the bleeding. I'd be so concerned too but it makes perfect sense that there would be SOME level of bleeding for most women. You've got so much blood rushing to that area now and things are just moving and stretching for the near future - it's bound to happen!

ooooh no - Malcolm is NOT the obedient one!! Timothy probably is moreso, but they both test the boundaries constantly. They have these little 'bikes' or riding toys that we give them inside the house, they zoom around the dining room-foyer-kitchen circle on them and they've taken to trying to stand on the seats. We have to threaten to put them away, and then they listen. But that's one of those things we have to continue to be diligent on - 3 warnings to 'sit on your bum - do not stand', 'ok then it goes away', 'one more time', aaaaaaaaaaand DONE. So they have plenty of warning, plenty of explanation to understand what we're saying and if they still push - the toy goes away.

It's funny - I think I'm actually the one that thought we'd be able to socialize more than we can at outings, like your DH. But more like you, I'm completely adaptable to how it ends up going. Whereas DH is like 'it's not going to be relaxing, they have Death Traps 1, 2 & 3 at their house, so it's just going to be a disaster'. But I'm more about getting the kids exposure to different people and scenarios so they'll understand how to act in public so if we start small, we start small. We show up but if it gets too tiring for us, we leave. But keeping them home isn't going to teach them anything. They will just know how to act at home. I think DH thinks that when they get older, they'll just 'know' how to act. But I'm pretty sure they have to learn how to act. So exposure is the name of my game. It's really funny - kind of in a related way of what DH seems to think they'll just 'know' - he gives them snacks like Goldfish crackers and M will take a handful, shove them all in his mouth and then (shocker) gag. So DH will say 'take just one!' I'm like 'he doesn't know what ONE means!!! You have to GIVE him 1 cracker!' smh


----------



## RosieS84

Hi everyone. 

I am Rosie, been married for five years and been trying to conceive those five years. I'm 35, husband is 45. We have been together 15 years this October. Last year we went to a fertility specialist and they said I needed to lose a bit of weight before they take on our case. I need to lose 33 lbs according to the specialist. After three visits, the specialist kept saying the same thing and I told my husband it was a waste of time for all involved to keep going to be told the same thing. 

I am giving myself 12 months to get into shape and change my diet. 

My close friend is currently pregnant with her first. I'm excited for her so much but there is that twinge of jealousy. Please tell me I'm not the only one that has that small bit of jealousy around other pregnant friends.


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry ladies I’m ok I’m 11dpo my SS was visiting then my wee one has been sick the last 6 days I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome, Rosie! I'm sorry for your long-term TTC, it's so frustrating. Good luck with your weight loss! You can do it! I'm a consultant for a Health Living company and I've seen it work - you got this!! :) 

wanting - welcome back! 11dpo - are you going to test at all? sorry for the sick kiddo!

The boys are over their HFM and now just have little scars/scabs. M's face is still a bit of a mess but it's healing. We had such a fun long weekend with them, it was sad to go back to work today. We did My Gym and the playground a couple of times, and near the playground there is the school's softball field and let them run free. It was so cute, they loved it! We needed to burn off some energy before the rain came in yesterday afternoon. 
I managed to make a from-scratch marinara for dinner on Sat, chicken noodle soup with from-scratch broth that I had frozen yesterday - we ate well and saved money! 
All in all - great weekend!


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Thanks, it’s definitely a wonderful thing to see a wriggly bean! Thanks for the comforting thoughts on the stretching and vascularity, the OB I saw said the same thing!
What a fun weekend you had! It’s so fun and adorable when the little ones are happy and enjoying themselves! You all deserved it, after going through HFM with both boys. Funny how our DH’s both think that somehow it’s “natural” for our kids to know how to behave in different situations and in public. I’m with you, they need exposure to all these situations in order to learn.
I don’t feel so alone with Kai’s cheekiness and constant boundary testing, now that I see that your boys are doing similar things :haha: And you have two to deal with! I never thought of doing “3 warnings”, I guess I figured Kai wouldn’t know what it meant. I should try it out, he does seem to understand a lot more than I think he does.

Wanting- Sorry your poor little one was sick. Are you planning to test? Any symptoms?

TTC- Did you do any further tests?

Mum- Did you get that sciatica seen to? Is it any better?

Hi Rosie! I’m sorry that you’ve had a tough time on your long TTC journey . I hope that you achieve your weight loss and finally get that sticky bean, and sooner than you planned! It’s understandable that you would feel a twinge or two at seeing your friends get pregnant, I know I would have. I remember feeling a twinge when I heard that my colleague's wife was pregnant!

AFM- Our fridge died on Thursday, and I had to stay home with Kai on Friday as daycare was closed for staff enrichment day. I was so stressed out beforehand, but it turned out that I was feeling less queasy that day and Kai was generally fun and tantrum free. So we spent our long weekend sourcing for repair people, then new fridges, and then we finally had one delivered. We were most worried about Kai’s food, but we somehow managed. And I went to do some blood and urine tests and the Glucose 1 hour test (ugh) on Saturday. Not a relaxing few days at all, but we had tons of fun with Kai. He’s started saying a whole lot more words, and imitating seemingly everything he hears. The other day he said “uh-wee-bane” (hurricane). I just love how his little voice is so sing-song and cartoony. So cute :cloud9:

Heard Beanie on my home Doppler on Sunday, so that was great too! I think I kind of feel little flutters every now and then, but that may be gas as it’s so early…


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - glucose test so early?? how come? how did it go? Ugh the fridge dying - no!! glad you got it sorted, though, and had a good day regardless. So happy to hear the nausea stayed away for a little bit! Are things starting to go in that direction and wane a bit for you? Do you feel like you're showing yet? I've heard that the 2nd one shows a lot earlier. You could feel flutters, who knows! The placenta may be placed differently this time so maybe you'll feel them earlier. Or just know what they feel like now! :) I miss that!!

TTC - what's the status?

wanting - any updates from you?

rosie - you're totally not the only one who is jealous. I'd be green with envy when we were trying and my friends would basically say the word 'pregnant' and BOOM. It was annoying. I was happy FOR them but couldn't help but be envious. And it seemed so silly b/c why should I compare anyone's situation to my own. But they were my feelings so I let myself have them. Be kind to yourself. You'll get there. :)

nothing new here - work is getting NUTSO and will be for the next few months. I hope I don't have to work a lot of extra hours but it's looking like that might be the case. I'm starting a new cleanse this week and I swear I'm sticking to it. I need the clarity and energy! The last couple of times I've started one, I only lasted a few days. Mainly b/c I'll lose a couple of pounds in a few days (water weight, likely) and I'll feel so good that I'll just allow myself crap again b/c I KNOW I can lose the weight in a couple days. But that's not what this is about - it's about getting your body back in balance, like your blood sugar, your acidity, reducing inflammation, etc. So I'm determined to last at least 3 weeks! It's a 30 day program but I've only ever lasted 23 days, I think.


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks ladies I had lots of symptoms what felt like implantation too and still got period. 

I feel like on a couple of the pregnancies I feel like implantation is trying to happen and then happened so late so that’s concerning xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

wanting - well that's a bummer. I can say that every time I was preg, I didn't know it. The ONLY thing I felt with the boys was the day of my transfer (so clearly nothing probably actually HAPPENED that day) - we were buying food at a butcher shop for dinner and I spun around quickly and got very dizzy. That's it!
But you've had 4 babies already - what were your symptoms with them early on? 

Well I just worked all weekend and that sucked, and I fell off the cleanse. I'm so weak! I N-E-E-D-E-D pizza and wine on Friday, so we had it. I wasn't terrible all weekend, just should have had more control and skipped any bread or coffee. I only had coffee yesterday and only a half cup. I actually have one now and I got my breakfast sandwich but starting at lunch, i'll go back to my shakes and fizzes. :) All about balance, right?

We brought M to the Dr again yesterday, this time for a sty on his eye that will not go away. So just making sure it IS a sty - it is. He's fine, went to the playground after. Timothy has gotten super clingy with me again and I can't say I mind!! <3 I missed my little guy for these last few months he was a complete Daddy's boy! Except now I feel bad for DH b/c both boys fight to be held by me or share a lap and Daddy gets left out in the cold a little. I know how that feels and it sucks! :( Ahhh the guilt never ends, does it?

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## mikihope

Wish- I’m not sure why they make me take the glucose test so early, maybe because of my age? Even though I passed this time, I’m sure I will test positive when they make me take it again later on. The number was already starting to be on the higher side. Even though I have a bump, I think I’m not technically showing, as it isn’t baby but probably a combo of bloating and insides/fat being pushed out by my uterus!
I admire your quest for healthy eating! My diet has gone from shocking (I didn’t really eat any vegetables when I was younger) to "only" pretty bad as I get older. I try to eat healthier during pregnancy, but I struggle with that because of the food aversions and nausea. Talking about nausea, it’s a lot less bad, but it’s still there. It now comes and goes, rather than hanging around all day. And I no longer gag from it, I just feel bad. The exhaustion seems to be just as bad, though!
Kai went through clingy stages too, and he too shifted between DH and me. I’ve told myself that it’s just a phase. Poor you, work sounds really crazy! I hope you’ll get some respite soon. And I hope M’s sty has finally heal!

Wanting- Sorry about AF. I hope that the next cycle is the one!

Mum- How are you doing? Are you feeling better these days? Are you showing yet?

AFM- Kai had a little cold, and it once again “blossomed” into breathing/asthma issues. He was breathing really fast and wheezing again. But this time we managed it by using the inhaler and staying home with him. He improved greatly after that, but I get so stressed out managing DH’s freak outs. He gets so worked up whenever Kai is sick. Plus he blames colds on things that I do, like bringing him for the swim class (indoor pool) or forgetting his jacket for the 1 minute journey from parking lot to grocery store (it was 4pm, not cold, and Kai was dressed in long sleeves and pants). He wants to stop the swim lessons, even though Kai loves them. I grew up in the tropics, swimming many times a week through the year, and I believe in getting children comfortable and adept at swimming. Plus it’s yet another fun thing that DH wants to deny him, just because he’s so anxious about these things. Argh!

Oh, the NIPT results came back low risk! I know I didn’t need it as we did PGS testing, but I still did the test in case. Another hurdle cleared!

I’ve been on the couch resting the past two days. I feel ill and exhausted! I think I’ve been trying too hard to keep my old pace of work in the lab, and it finally took its toll. My boss doesn’t seem to notice that I can’t work as fast now, and he’s stressing me out trying to keep up with his expectations. I rarely take time off as I feel guilty, but DH told me that I really should. I’m really glad he made me stay home, because I really needed the rest.


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you ladies, it’s so difficult as they all become a blur! :haha: I only had a 4 day period instead of 6-7 so I have no idea what’s going on maybe I’m getting too old! 

I’m away next month so maybe I will get pregnant this month haha! 

I would have certain symptoms in some pregnancy then have them a cycle but then that cycle would be bfn so no way to tell with me :haha:


----------



## mumof1+1

Mikihope - I’m not doing too badly thank you. Think bump is starting to appear but it’s the sciatica I’m struggling with more than anything at the moment. I’ll live though. We have to haha.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi ladies.......its been a long time.....cant believe this thread I started is still going. Have attached a pic of my boys. They are 4 and 6 now.....hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Taurus!! blast from the past! Yes - this thread will live on forever!! :friends: your boys are GORGEOUS! You must have so much fun! 

mum - I can't believe you are still dealing with the sciatica! What are you doing for it? When is your next scan or test?

wanting - CD12 - start that :sex:!! ;)

miki - I'm so glad you took time off too! I'm sure it's so hard to have to make yourself sit back and go slower, since you're so used to running around all the time! Especially when you may physically not 'look' like you need to take it easy just yet (like a giant bump - people always tell you to sit down, etc). Enjoy it now!! These next 6-ish months will be the LAST time you'll get to relax!! :haha:
Ugh, I'm so sorry about DH's anxieties!! I hate that they turn it on us too! Like colds just don't happen?? And I agree with you on swimming - I'd love to get the boys enrolled for swimming classes too b/c it freaks me out them not knowing, BUT - and I think I've said this before - we aren't around a lot of water, so for now it's ok. Within the next few years, though, for sure.
Have you told your boss yet? how'd that conversation go? When is your next scan?

Hello to anyone I missed! Wicky and Rainy - if you're lurking, :wave:

Not too much going on here - the boys turned 20 months yesterday! I'm pretty sure that directly coincided with them turning into devil children! j/k but they were rougher yesterday, for sure - just fighting over everything, not sharing, directly disobeying me when I said to STOP ramming their toy into the wall...it was a circus for the 3 hrs DH was gone to basketball. I took them for a walk around the neighborhood and that calmed them for at least a half hour. It was nuts. I was exhausted - I fell asleep at naptime before they did!! I think the 2's are starting to seep in and, boy, are we in for a ride!
We are going to that park with them this weekend! I found a really good deal on expedia for the Residence Inn so that should be enough room for us. I can't wait! We've never done something so seemingly spontaneous like this!


----------



## mumof1+1

My next scan is October 21st

I can only have paracetamol and do stretching exercises as they ‘cant’ do anything manual so I’m guessing I’ll just have to wait it out and hope it eases somewhat as opposed to getting worse as baby grows.. :(


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy official 2nd tri, mum!!! :happydance:

miki - you need a new ticker!! :)


----------



## TTC74

It was a CP. then today at 7 DPO, I got this. I tend to be a late implanter. So, I’m praying it’s not an indent!


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed TTC - THAT one I see!!


----------



## mikihope

Wanting- Fx for this month!

Mum- How awful for you, surely there’s something they can do for your sciatica now that you’re in the 2nd Trimester! I hope it gets better for you.

TTC- Oh no, so sorry about your CP. I see the line, I really hope it’s a sticky one!

Taurus- Your boys are so adorable and handsome! They must be so much fun, and possibly getting easier to look after?

Wish- Thanks, it was a much needed rest, I almost couldn’t get off the couch! I was better on Saturday, and then Monday I realized I had full blown cold symptoms, along with asthma. I had a panicky call to the doctor’s trying to figure out if it was ok to use my rescue inhaler. Luckily I could, because I really had difficulty breathing! Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that I did tell my boss at around the 8 week mark. I think he’s just clueless about how much pregnancy takes out of you. I can tell him until I’m blue in the face, but I think that until he experiences it vicariously through his wife or someone close to him, he doesn’t really get it.
Yeah, DH is really over the top with his dirt/sickness worries. And he’s so afraid of Kai falling, etc. The only thing that keeps me sane is that he does seem to calm down after a bit. I’m hoping that he’ll be more relaxed the 2nd time around! We’re going back for the swim class tomorrow (skipped last week), I’m praying that Kai doesn’t catch a cold from somewhere and give DH more fodder. I agree with you, it’s so important for them to learn to swim. I hope you get to start your boys on swim lessons, but there’s definitely no rush as they’re still young. I just have a personal desire for Kai to have a childhood like mine, where I started young and I spent so much time in the water as a kid that I wanted to live underwater!
Wow, lucky you! I’m envious, enjoy your spontaneous holiday!

AFM- I managed to squeeze in a 10 minute slow jog a few days ago. I’d been unable to do any kind of activity due to feeling so terrible and exhausted, plus I was still afraid of bleeding. It went great, and then I felt terrible the next day due to the cold. I managed a tiny jog again yesterday, after I got my asthma under control, and today I felt horrendous. Dizzy, exhausted, numb all over, unable to focus, nauseated, stomach issues… I just realized that it’s possibly a migraine. Argh, I can’t catch a break!

How’s everyone else? Wicky, haven’t heard from you in a while… I hope you, your DW and Miriam are doing great!


----------



## TTC74

Nothing today. So, I’m thinking it was a really cruel indent.


----------



## TTC74

Okay. . . Now I’m confused.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I see that one too, TTC!! What since?? that was Friday!!! UPDATES!!

miki - were you running before you got preg? I'd take care of yourself. Don't start anything new? Maybe go for leisurely bike rides but I think running is so hard on your body, that starting up right now is nuts! If you were already doing it, then no problem b/c your body would be used to it. Remember - your body already equals climbing Mt. Everest right now!! Plus you're sick - snuggle up in that couch of yours. :)
How did swim class go?

the boys LOVED Storyland - Timothy has a thing for tractors right now. Well, they both love all cars/buses/planes/etc - anything that goes Vroom vroom, beep beep or toot toot! Malcolm loved when the train would go by. They had a tractor ride (kinda like the Antique Cars you see at certain fun parks where you can 'drive' them along a track. We went on those dang tractors 5 times! They loved it! Because of when it was in the season, we didn't have to wait long at all and they couldn't go on too many rides so we just said let's go for it! We ended up having to wake them up at 6:45 this morning for school - they were so beat from the weekend.

what else is new? oh yeah - they have turned into feral children! overnight it seems! The 2's are upon us, a little bit early. Biting, not listening, defiance, scratching, pinching...holy hell. Still paired with sweetness too, but dang. I see the horns starting to sprout out of the tops of their heads. And Timothy started to swing his leg over his crib rail the other night, so THAT needs to be remedied immediately. DH measured and unfortunately dropping the mattress to the floor within the crib, there's too much of a gap between the mattress and bottom of the rail so they'd get stuck if trying to escape. So I'm going to see if my Dad can throw together a couple of platforms to put on the floor, put the mattress on that and then there won't be a gap. Geez. They are coming up for another visit this Wed and he's bringing tools already to fix our shed, so it should be pretty easy.

I see much wine in my future! :rofl:


----------



## mikihope

TTC- I see that line too! Is it getting any darker?

Wish- Wow, your trip to Storyland sounded so great! How wonderful that your boys enjoyed it so much. I’m so envious! I would love to do something like that with Kai, but DH would freak out at the thought of the planning, the amount of germs, etc. Yep, Kai too started turning into a crazy toddler at some point, I can’t even remember when. He’s always loved trying to bite me when he’s in a happy mood, and it’s been difficult to get him to stop. I think whatever I’ve been trying has finally started to work, though. He has gotten much better at stopping himself, and what he does is to turn it into a big open-mouthed kiss. But yeah, they’re so maddening at this age, but so adorable! I think they’re extra cute so that we don’t consider giving them away :haha:

Oh, I used to run before I did the IVF transfer. So I’ve always been planning to start back again. Right now it’s really a tiny, very slow, jog. It’s probably more like a fast walk for most!

So the swim class went great, and we were all happy. Then Kai started with a runny nose and then a cough the next day! It seriously stressed me out thinking that DH would never allow him to swim again. Sure enough, DH made such a big fuss about it, and said that I was trying to have fun at the expense of Kai’s health. It really depresses me that Kai might have a repressed childhood. I can’t convince DH that it’s important for him to get out and do stuff, and that it’s not good for his immune system to shelter him from germs. I really can’t think of a way to shift DH’s way of thinking, since it does seem to make sense that we should protect our children from all those bad germs out there. It only makes me sound like a bad parent who doesn’t care, when I insist on bringing him out to the playground or swimming or whatever public place. Couple dealing with this with my hormones, and I’m truly depressed about it all. I need ideas... how to help DH see that bringing Kai out to play/swim is good for him, despite all the germs hanging around?


----------



## Wish2BMom

sigh - I battle this too, miki - i'm so sorry. First off, you are NOT a bad parent for wanting to expose him to fun things, albeit they are probably germy things. MOST things are!
2nd - I'd think chlorine would kill anything so I really hesitate to think that these swimming lessons are the cause of any germs getting to him.
3rd - daycare is a cesspool so he's going to get alllllll the germs when he goes there. And YES - getting germs is the name of the game so you build your immune system. Perhaps ask your pediatrician when you go next - make it so you're asking out of the same concern as DH but then the Dr will say 'they are going to get sick so you don't have to stop the child from doing fun things - they are going to get sick regardless b/c their immune systems are new and need to build up to fight against these germs they'll experience for the rest of their lives'. Maybe a side phone call to the Dr before his next appt to strategize? Does DH usually go with you?
4th - I don't want you to think Kai is going to have a repressed childhood if it's not like yours. We had some free-wheeling days in our time, didn't we??? I got to sit in the back of a pickup truck and go over bumps at probably an alarming speed and try NOT to fall out - that was fun and I wanted MORE! Hellllllz no, I ain't letting the boys do that! :haha:

Here are some things to maybe try, and I realize that I sound like I'm condoning playing games, but maybe just playing the role will get you where you need to be... rather than fight against him, try to either side with or even in some cases maybe act a little more extreme so he thinks YOU'RE being too extreme? If he doesn't feel like he's battling you for who takes better care of the child, his defenses will go down. But try it in a "yes, i feel that way too - what should we do? He needs to learn how to swim/playgrounds are so good for agility and physical development and we can't do these things at home/etc - we need to come up with a way for him to get this exposure but at the least amount of risk to his health. Though I do think germs are good for all of us in small doses, to build up our immune systems' or something along those lines. And def be the one at the Dr visit to ask the crazy questions so he can hear it coming out of someone else's mouth. It might sound a little crazier to him and he might back off a little bit.
I'd try to throw logic at it rather than 'well I did this as a kid and loved it so he should be able to as well' - I tried that one and got the exact same response as you did, that was doing it for me and not the boys.

I really hope this helps and I didn't overstep my bounds! I've just been where you are and I am in a better place with DH now b/c of these steps. I have had to FIGHT my urges to make faces, sigh outwardly, use mocking tones but it has worked. And it's not disingenuous - I am just making sure that he feels heard and that we tackle his concerns together. He's more relaxed now (though still more extreme than me).


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh this too - we make sure to wash the boys' hands after they do stuff like the amusement park/before dinner. Seeing me make this a priority has helped DH to know that I understand where he's coming from and I'm making the effort too. So maybe after swimming or something, just wash his hands (seems backwards to me, again, with the chlorine but whatever works). Or when you're done at the playground or whatever.


----------



## Lee37

Hi ladies, I thought I would drop in as Lilys 3rd birthday is this Friday., seriously where does the time go!! Wish your boys will keep you busy at 2 for sure! But honestly 2 has been great for us. Watching Lily moving towards 3 has been awesome too. She's learning so much. Soon she's going to be going to school..ahhh I will be a mess. Lol
Ttc hope that line gets darker and Miki same battle with DH here too. Ugh!


----------



## Lee37

Also Great to see you on here Taurus, your boys are adorable, great pic!


----------



## wantingagirl

I’m gonna have to get you all to tell me a bit about yourselves so I can be caught up :haha: 

I’m totally confused I get 2ww spotting every month since I had my daughter Erin. Don’t know if it is stopping things from happening. Last month I was really chuffed as I only spotted twice but this month has been horrendous. 4,6,7,8&9 but not boot once through the day different times and sometimes fills up the paper red with ewcm xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

Lee - happy birthday, Lily!! I cannot believe she's 3 already!! time is flying, i swear it! Have fun - are you doing a birthday party for her? School?? nooooo not yet!

wanting - you could lose your progesterone levels early, which would cause any sort of implantation to fail (I think?). I only had a 9-10 luteal phase and needed progesterone supplement after O or my IVF transfers. 

miki - how are you doing?

ttc - anything new on the sticks??

wanting - what would ya like to know? I've been on BnB since Jan of 2014, a few months after we started to TTC. I thought it would be easy even though I was a ripe old age of 38. Incorrect! We went through 2 yrs of trying ourselves and then through testing I found that I had Diminished ovarian reserve (DOR) and would need assistance. Went through many rounds of IVF and IUI when my ovaries weren't creating enough follicles for extraction, had my first miscarriage on our first try. I think I got pregnant once more through IVF but it didn't last either. Once we basically tried everything we could with IVF, all the tests, etc, we decided on donor eggs. We went with frozen, so we got 6, and 5 fertilized! My first fresh cycle didn't work so I went through Endometrial Receptivity Testing to make sure that we were transferring on the best day/hour possible - had to do that twice b/c the first time the test was only 80% conclusive. After those, transferred again and it worked but failed again. Down to 3 embies left and then we were calling it a day. For the next round, decided to transfer 2 embryos. They both took and hung in there. I had an amazing pregnancy, especially since I was 'geriatric' at 41 and had twins. They were born at 38w+1d via c-section and now I have 2 beautiful (if I do say so myself :)) boys who are thriving!


----------



## mikihope

Thank you so much for taking the time to give me ideas and support, Wish! I have done some of what you have suggested, but I haven't tried becoming more extreme. Maybe I should try that! I've avoided the "well I did it as a kid" thing because I know that would not help my case with DH, plus I do try to keep my mind open and live only in the present (trying to follow current advice) when it comes to what's best to do for Kai.
I've toyed with the Dr idea (yes, DH always goes for the appointments), but I'm deathly afraid that she'll say something that DH will latch onto. Knowing how anxious he gets, he'll find the one little thing that the Dr mentioned which matches with his fears, and then he'll decide that it's really too unsafe for Kai to do this or that. So that's still on the back burner for now. Although... I really like your idea of getting the doc on the same page before going, never thought of that!
You definitely sound like you're on the same page as I am. I wish DH would be too! So funny that we fight a similar battle with our DHs. Oh yes, I too think that it's not terribly likely that the pool is terrible for Kai. Of course, germs could always survive the chlorine, but we can't keep thinking of worst-case scenarios our whole lives! Oh yes, I now make sure to wash Kai’s hands after he touches things and before dinner, etc. DH is much happier seeing me do that, so that’s good.

We definitely had some free-wheeling days as kids! I've been shocked to discover that DH had a much more sheltered childhood even though he grew up in Mauritius, which seems to me like a typical laid-back island. I too sat on the back of a pickup truck while my parents drove over big bumps. And my grandparents let me take off my training wheels when I was 4 and they were looking after me while my parents were out of town. I rode all over the neighborhood and was covered in scars by the time my parents got back! I used to go with my family to swim in the ocean once a week, and we'd swim for hours and lose sight of each other. Too crazy, Kai is definitely not doing those things!

So DH has calmed down and is now fine with Kai's swimming class. The day after his tirade against swim classes, I wrote him an email which started with how caring he is and how great a caretaker he is to Kai and myself. And he is. He's really amazing at that, he’ll go out in the middle the night to get stuff for us if we needed it. So I told him that the flip side is that he gets anxious about Kai's well-being. And I told him that I felt like a "bad parent" for wanting Kai to do things that expose him to germs and harm. I went on to say the stuff about immune system and development, etc.

DH wrote a great email back about how I take amazing care of Kai and he knows that I want what's best for him, and that he knows I'm right about building an immune system early on. He gave the example of how his mom sheltered him, and how he was very sick through elementary school. So he does hear me, it's just that it's hard to see our child suffer. It's easier for me to imagine the benefits and not feel as afraid for Kai, because I had such a free-wheeling childhood with a zillion hours spent outdoors on the neighborhood road/playground and underwater. DH is so protective of Kai that he's upset our daycare/preschool takes the kids out for neighborhood walks daily, and that they have tons of outdoor and water play. Just simple stuff that kids get to do makes him worry! So it's a work in progress, but I'm happy to see that DH does try to keep his mind open.

Lee- Nice to hear from you! Happy birthday to Lily! I bet she's wonderful, and so much fun now. I can't believe that you have battled similar issues with your DH, funny how common it seems to be after all. Sigh, it sure seems hard sometimes to make sure both spouses are on the same page in parenting.

Wanting- I think Wish has made a good point, low progesterone could cause the spotting. I hope progesterone supplements could help you. My short intro is that I started trying for my first child at the advanced age of 44, delayed by life situations, and found that I had to move to donor egg as I only had a 1% chance with my own eggs. I was successful with the first try and had Kai at 46. I just turned 48 and am almost 16 weeks pregnant!

Went for prenatal appointment yesterday, but it was just a listen to the heartbeat with the Doppler. The anatomy scan is set for end of October!


----------



## wantingagirl

What lovely story’s..... this is my worry it is progesterone but I’ve always spotted since my daughter who is 6 but I managed to have Leo with nothing. And last month I only spotted on two occasions a tiny bit. I had a super short cycle last month that has never happened. Over the 6 years I’ve ranged from no spotting in 2ww to a little to loads so I don’t know how that could be progesterone. They don’t believe in giving it out saying it doesnt help but I have a doctor willing to try but only at bfp. Maybe I should call him to ask or try the progesterone cream a bit longer. I’m changing my diet too as I heard too much refined sugar could cause hormonsl balance and I figured maybe cause spotting?


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - what a WONDERFUL email exchange between you and DH! You nailed it!! i'm so glad you took that step - you guys have great communication. It's all tested by the babies but you sound like you're figuring it all out just fine. And I know your DH is a wonderful Dad - he seems so caring of both of you, I'm sure he's just so crazy freaked out to lose either of you, as much as he loves you both! <3

wanting - I think anytime anyone wants to change their diet for the better, it's a good idea. The food system doesn't care what they feed us, we have to watch out for ourselves. And refined sugar is definitely one of the main culprits of a LOT of ailments. And it totally has an impact on hormones!


----------



## mikihope

Thank you for your kind words, Wish! While it's stressful during the moment, when DH tends to freak out and get upset, it's great that he manages to hear my concerns when he's calmed down. I never try to reason with him in the moment as we're both usually upset, but he's generally receptive the next day. After years of being with abusive and/or invalidating guys, I finally found a guy that would hear me. Of course, I make sure to validate his feelings and say positive things about him before I tell him how I feel. You're right, he cares a lot about us, and I try to remember that this is the root of his anxiety.
Kai had a random fever that reached 102 on Wednesday, and DH still wanted Kai to go for swim class on Saturday. Kai had no symptoms of a cold, and the fever broke that day. Still, it was a big step forward as in the past DH would have disallowed Kai to go swimming later that week.

Wanting- I hope that changing your diet or progesterone does the trick. It's so stressful trying to figure these things out!

Mum- how are you feeling? Are the stretching exercises helping your sciatica? I'm feeling better, but there's still nausea at times and smell/food aversions. I do think I'm starting have an actual bump now, and not just belly flab!

TTC- Any news?

I'm now quite sure when I feel Beanie move, the "tapping" feeling has been more obvious the past couple of days! And Kai is doing well, he's such a friendly, outgoing and happy boy. He makes such silly voices and faces, and does really funny walks to make us laugh -- he's such a comedian! Of course, he can be maddening as he seems to be in the midst of the terrible twos, but luckily he makes up for it with how animated and adorable he is!


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - hooray for breakthroughs!! that's awesome!!
Oh and the pitterpatter of internal baby feet - swoon! :cloud9: I miss that part the very most!!

We all got hit with colds and a chilly weekend this weekend so didn't do a whole lot. My Gym and playground Saturday morning and then we kinda hunkered down the rest of the time. Yesterday was a full blown PJ day. I went out to lunch with a friend, though - we'd been trying to get together for like 4 months! it was great.
Last night, I think Timothy got hit with the cold in the middle of the night and he woke up and had trouble getting back to sleep. So I brought him into the spare room to sleep with me. Well he slept great but I did not. So now I'm completely bushed and trying to figure out if I can nap at all today! Plus I'm still sick! blah. Coffee to the rescue!


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Thanks, breakthroughs are always great, they remind me that good communication works and it’s worth putting in the effort! Oh yes, the little taps are so awesome and adorable, I definitely savor every one of them.
Oh no, sorry to hear that you guys were sick again! I hope that you all are better now. At least you got to have lunch with a friend, that does sound great. Because of all our moving, life events, and only being in the US for the past 5 years, we haven’t made close friends like the ones we had in Singapore. I miss that, but I do love my new life here too. I’m hoping that now that we’re more settled, we’ll find good friends and also little friends for Kai!

DH and I are at home, we’ve been unable to go to work since yesterday. The power company shut down power to huge numbers of customers in the area due to possible fire danger, and our lab had the power shut down. I spent all of Tuesday afternoon shutting down the equipment in the lab, as they are complex (plus old and unreliable) pieces of machinery that need to be shut down properly in order to not act up when we bring them back up. Although... there are always loads of problems when we bring them back up anyway!

Anyway, the power company can’t say when they’ll bring the power back up, so we’re just twiddling our thumbs waiting. We were lucky our house wasn’t one of those with the power shut off. I managed to do some pretty back breaking work in the garden yesterday, so that was pretty satisfying. We’re both working from home today.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh I heard about that on the radio!! A woman called into a segment of the morning talk show saying she and a group of her friends were having a Girls Trip to Napa and they were just informed by their AirBNB rental person that there is no power!! Crazy!! That's great you can work from home, at least you still get paid. I didn't know if you would b/c you work in the lab. I'm glad they are taking this proactive step in avoiding a potentially horrible fire again. That was such a disaster last year. :(

I'm sure you guys will starting making new friendships soon enough. From what i've seen, it looks like it happens when your kids can make friends, then you sort of find the similar parents that you jive with. Unfortunately, we've been on the other end of this where our former friends found new sets of friends due to always being at their kids' activities (dance and such) and now no longer hang out with us. It sucks.


----------



## mumof1+1

mikihope said:


> Mum- How awful for you, surely there’s something they can do for your sciatica now that you’re in the 2nd Trimester! I hope it gets better for you.

Nothing was mentioned at my last physio appointment, just a couple of extra exercises added so who knows. Not back until November now as she was fully booked. Luckily at the moment it seems to be easing off. Fingers firmly crossed it stays that way!!!!

I’m thinking I’ve definitely popped now haha. 

Good luck TTC fingers crossed for a sticky bean really soon 

Hows everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## TTC74

No news is not good news from me. Oh well. 

Anyone have any thoughts on potty training a 2.5 year old who gets the potty, puts her babies on the potty, etc. but screams if you try to put her on the pantless?


----------



## Wish2BMom

mum you look lovely!! :) I'm glad the sciatica is wearing off too - I'm sure you feel so relieved! You must have your big scan coming up right? are you going to find out gender?

TTC - I'm so sorry! :( 
I wish i had advice for you - I've heard of stickers, candies, all but throwing a damn party whenever the potty has been used successfully but never screaming before one is even on the throne! 
I've been thinking of maybe trying out the boys on the potty already. Or at least having it around and starting to talk about it. Kinda thinking of making it a part of conversation before they get even more strong will and opinions! And they are somewhat like clockwork with their pooping so maybe if I suggest going to the potty after breakfast or something, they might make that part of their routine. Tough thing is, though, we currently only have one. So I need to get another. In fact, I'd like to get 3 more - 2 for upstairs, 2 for downstairs. I don't envision screaming but I also don't envision anyone sitting down for longer than 5 seconds...so both will probably happen.


----------



## mumof1+1

Wish2BMom said:


> mum you look lovely!! :) I'm glad the sciatica is wearing off too - I'm sure you feel so relieved! You must have your big scan coming up right? are you going to find out gender?

Awww thank you. It’s on and off at the moment. Luckily more off than on! Yes my scan is Monday and fingers crossed I’ll be finding out x


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Unfortunately, I couldn’t really work from home the entire time, I did maybe half a day’s worth of stuff (mostly email and paperwork). It was so frustrating, plus it is awful to bring all equipment and electronics down and up again. We lose so much time and there are always several pieces of (expensive) equipment that are faulty or completely broken when the power comes back on. The power company didn’t keep up with maintenance and spent money on themselves and shareholders. Now we pay for their mistakes with higher bills and random planned blackouts. Boo.
Oh, I hope we can make some new friends soon. We have some friends here that are just too far away to drive to, due to us constantly moving, so we’re down to seeing them maybe twice a year now. That’s sad for you, I never thought about losing friends that way. I guess I always had the naive thought that everyone in the same circle of friends would have their kids playing and going to school together. It’s sad when friends drift away, I'm sorry you've had that experience. But I guess it’s exciting when we make great new friends!

TTC- So sorry it wasn’t good news for you. I’m hoping for a sticky bean for you and Bella in the near future! I hope potty training goes well too, it has always scared me for some reason. I’m really impressed that Wish is already ready to tackle potty training for her two boys. I’ve been putting it out of my mind and telling myself it’s way too early for Kai.

Mum- Your bump is lovely! Mine still looks to me like I only have some awful flab around my middle. I’m excited for your scan, I hope you find out the gender of your little bean! Are you feeling movement these days? The movements are actually now strong enough to make me uncomfortable. I feel strong kicks, and all of a sudden after dinner tonight there was so much kicking and moving for so long that I got worried. It seems so early to feel uncomfortable, plus I worry about so much movement. I got really afraid that he was distressed. Ugh, so much to worry about!

How is everyone else? Wicky, I hope you're doing ok, haven't heard from you in a while...


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi all! I hope you've all had a great week!

mum - hooray for the big scan! GOOD LUCK!! I hope you get to find out gender too! Please share if you're open to it! Have you all started thinking of names yet?

miki - are things up and running again? yeah, the CA power company has not gotten good reviews in the news this year - weren't they the reason that HUGE forest fire started earlier this year? faulty, old wiring or something? So awful. I get so sad when I see all of the environmental issues happening and they all stem back to one thing - money. There is so much greed in the world. :cry:
You are such a worry wart, it's cute :friends: Your baby kicking you around I'm sure is just fine - just a dancing baby. I remember getting concerned when Baby A (Timothy) wasn't rustling around after breakfast once. Food always got them going and he just wasn't responding this time. I drank a little root beer and he started moving around a bit. He was fine, just sleepy that morning, I guess! :) It's so hard not to worry, huh?
I know, I'm thinking about potty training probably too early but those I ask who have gone through it say no way, start now. It can't hurt! And I don't mean stick them on the potty for 20 mins at a time now, I just mean bring the thing into the bathroom, start showing them what it's for, start talking about it. Sounds gross but I showed Timothy his poopy diaper this morning b/c he's starting to point to all diapers or his bum after he does anything and say 'poop'. So I want him to see there is a difference and so he knows what I'm referencing when I say it. I foresee a lot more 'poop talk' in our future! :rofl:

TTC - speaking of, any progress?

wicky - we miss you!

wanting - how is your journey going?

Not much new here - packed weekend coming up. My Gym for the boys, of course, lunch with a friend tomorrow, a bday party for a daughter of those aforementioned friends that have all but forgotten us. I guess we are still invited to bday parties. Neither DH or I really want to go but the boys will have fun. It's at another indoor gym-like place. But for us, it'll be filled with 'how are you guys? we miss you! we should get together soon! omg the boys are so big now! you must be so tired!' blah blah blah...
I know what you mean, miki, about having that vision for you and your friends all having kids. But it seems if they are not all the same age, then that's where the issue comes in. And because it took us so long to have kids, we have an age gap between the boys and everyone else's kids. And the age gap between a 4 and 1 yr old is HUGE when they are little. Then the older ones get into their activities while you're still weaning off bottles and whatever. So the part of the timeline you are in doesn't match your friends' and they just end up gravitating towards other people in their situation, who they can hang out with while their kids are occupied and hanging out with friends of their same age. Though we do have other friends who have older kids (ages 4-8) and we all manage to stay in touch quite well. We don't see each other as often as we'd like but there are group texts, attempts at girls nights or dinner. And even one of those couples lives 2 states away (this is the couple who celebrated a 40th in Vegas this summer that we went to). So - this really just shows to us that the friends we lost, we lost b/c our friendship wasn't strong enough to begin with. And now we are just Birthday Party invitees. Booo.


----------



## mumof1+1

Wish2BMom said:


> mum - hooray for the big scan! GOOD LUCK!! I hope you get to find out gender too! Please share if you're open to it! Have you all started thinking of names yet?.

Thank you. Yes I’ll share if it’s a certain answer. Leaving names until I know what baby is. 
Soon be Monday! Xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

Good luck today, Mum!! it's such a cool scan to have!! I loved it so much :) i'm still living vicariously through you two so you have no choice but to share! 

how is everyone this fine Monday? it's gloomy here but that's ok. I love me a gloomy, rainy fall day. Weird like that.


----------



## mumof1+1

Bless you wish. 
Well I can safely say this little one is the most un co-operative little one I have ever carried!!! Baby was laid awkward and refused to move! The lady struggled to get the spinal view and measurements she wanted so it was touch and go if I’d have to go back! But, after running up and down 3 small flights of stairs baby moved so the lady got what she needed! It was good though in a way because it meant we got to see lots of baby thrashing about which was nice. All looks very well. 
Consultant I didn’t like to be honest. He seemed very smug and a bit arrogant. He doesn’t want me to go ahead with my planned homebirth. Apparently because my 1st baby was only 5lb 13oz they’re making me have 3 more scans (not that I’m complaining! Get to see baby more!!) so booked for 28, 32 and 36 weeks and he mentioned discussing induction at 39 weeks ish. I suppose the advantage to that is we’ll know roughly when baby will be joining us and it may mean baby is a little smaller so will get a bit more of the newborn phase. Who knows. She measured baby to be around 12oz today. Awwwww. Bought a little snowsuit type thing when I got home. In order to help me accept the gender I believe maybe???? Well. I wanted a boy. But we’re having a princess instead! Xxx


----------



## TTC74

No progress here. Her school said they were finally able to get her pants down and get her on the potty and went on to illustrate. So, I got her home and tried the same thing. Melt down.


----------



## TTC74

I quit keeping a chart a couple of months ago after keeping one for 2 years prior to Bella's birth and 2.5 years after. So, I know what my normal temps look like, but didn't confirm date of O this month. I am going strictly based on OPKs. 

Any chance I geared up to O and did not O? I had some spotting 10 days ago. Could that have been O spotting? I think I've only gotten that once previously but this whole situation is just so weird. My bbt is 98.4. My normal LH bbt is 97.8 or a tad higher. And where the hell is AF? If I'm 14 DPO, I should have spotted all day 12 DPO and started a full flow yesterday.

I know it's possible that AF is just late, too. The bbt thing has me thrown for a loop, though.


----------



## Wish2BMom

mum - congratulations on the pink little bundle!! That's so funny how you had to work for a proper scan! :) she's already being defiant! oh the little coos and toothless smiles you have in your future again. :cloud9: I've been watching videos of my pumpkins only days or weeks old and it all seems like such a blur. 

ttc - ugh, i'm so sorry!! Miss Bella, listen to your mommy and give her wallet a break so she doesn't have to buy diapers anymore!! 
And I think it's altogether possible you didn't O. Crazier things have happened, could be the season changes, could be hormonal. Could just be regular old 'being female'. I hope AF gets here soon so you can start again, though. Or NOT come and give you a surprise!

I think I'm going to give myself the gift of no more hormones for my 44th bday this year. It's in December and I think I'm going to get my IUD out. Periods be damned, I'm kinda all set with experiencing every other little part of AF except the bleeding part (chin breaks out, water retention, exhaustion, headaches, etc) and I realized that as of 44, i'll have been in a hormone-enhanced state for 30 yrs of my life. So I'm going to end that. Go me!

ugh, sickness season has started! Malcolm has been home 2x in the past week - last week with a fever and yesterday for vomiting at school. He got sick Sunday night too but we just thought it was from overexcitement/running around at the bday party we went to later in the day. Nope. Little stomach bug, I guess. Without the fever. But he was fine the rest of the day, took over a 3 hr nap, and went in today. All is well for now!


----------



## TTC74

Bella had a similar bug! She had a fever for a day and a half that started with vomitting. Fortunately, that part didn’t last long.


----------



## mikihope

Mum- How wonderful that you had a great scan in the end! I can sympathize with the difficulty, Kai was very uncooperative too. I had to drink a cold drink and do some exercises (can’t remember what). I’m sure you’ll be deeply in love with your princess when she arrives! I’m sorry that you don’t get the homebirth you planned, and that your consultant doesn’t sound too nice. But I’m glad that you’re trying to look at the bright side of things now. I hope that things continue to be great for you and you don’t feel too much discomfort. How is sleeping now, are you still comfortable enough? I seem to be starting to be uncomfortable in certain positions…

Wish- Yeah, things are mostly up and running, thanks. We lost a fair number of power supplies and some equipment, and some of the complex equipment are still coming up, they take something like a week to be stable for use. The company is talking about shutting off power again on Wednesday. I was so angry, but luckily the lab is not in the listed area this time. Yup, this company is the reason for a huge forest fire last year, and they paid themselves and shareholders instead of concentrating on their non-existant maintanence. They also declared bankruptcy, and they raised our electrical bills. Wonderful company.
Hehe, I wish I didn’t worry so much. I actually am a lot more relaxed about things this time around and refused to read any negative stuff, but I read far too many horror stories in my first pregnancy and I can remember what they are. Oh yes, Beanie moves around after I drink soda too.
It sounds like you’ve got some good ideas about potty training already. And Timothy sounds like he’s getting ready. Kai sometimes pats his butt after he does a poo, but mostly not. I do worry about when to start, as I can’t be trying to potty train Kai while dealing with a newborn. 

Sounds like a great weekend, even if you feel a bit distant from your friends now. I have the same thing with my friends here (they were friends I had from graduate school days), we only see each other at birthday parties or other events. Hopefully you and I will make some close new friends. I’ve had so many chapters in my life, so many different groups of friends, I guess this is just another one of them.
Poor M! I’m glad he’s better now. It’s so sad when our LOs are ill. I’m bracing myself for sickness season, I think Kai is also under the weather right now.

TTC- Sorry about your stressful time with Bella’s potty training and your misbehaving cycle. You’re brave! I’m dreading potty training Kai, I’m too afraid to even think about it!


----------



## TTC74

Well, my temp dropped. So, I'm expecting AF within 48 hours now. 

Bella sat on the potty naked last night! We did all the appropriate cheering and stickers we could handle! Fingers crossed that she was happy enough about it to continue doing so.


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed for you, TTC!!! Hopefully Bella takes off now!! I'm sorry about your temp, though. 

miki - yeah, I've been through a ton of chapters too and yes, they actually all do seem to come (and go) with their own sets of friends - good point. I just was hoping that we were settled enough now to keep the ones we had forever. Oh well. The bday party was tolerable and we saw their family members that we adore too, so that was good. But we were chasing after the boys for the most part so any of the pressures of having to come up with conversation or be familiar with each other were thwarted by that, so that helped!
I just thought of this but I guess I'm surprised your lab isn't kept up by a backup fuel generator?
How are you feeling? How far along are you now?


----------



## mikihope

Yay, Bella! Hopefully she continues to make good progress with her potty training. Sorry about your temp drop though, TTC.

Wish- I know what you mean about wishing that the group of friends was the one what would last. I'm hoping to find my forever group of friends now too. Chasing the boys around... sounds like the last gatherings we've been to! DH was upset as he imagined that we would be able to sit down and have comfortable chats all day long. Sigh, I really have to get him to lower his expectations.
Well, I've just shut down the lab equipment again in preparation for a possible power shutdown this Saturday! I'm so sick of the greedy power company, disguising their actions as "life saving". At least we "only" have this one shutdown this time around, unlike some other areas which already had one on Wednesday and will have another on Saturday. We don't have emergency power for much at the lab, I guess because it would cost too much and we're government funded. So only really critical and special equipment has the luxury of having backup power. The vast majority of us had equipment fail when the power came up, plus the voltage for the entire lab is measuring a lot higher than what it's supposed to be (like 110V is now 125V, etc).

I now am worrying about how I will feel about Kai when the baby is born. It scares me to think that I might feel distanced from him, we're so close now. I read many mom's stories about how the first born suddenly seems big and annoying, plus they act up and make things worse. I don't want that to become the new normal, I want to make sure that both kids feel equally loved and cared for.


----------



## mikihope

Oh yes, I'm almost 20 weeks along! Is my ticker not showing? I can see it...

Thanks for asking how I am, Wish! I'm feeling more uncomfortable at this stage than I expected, already feeling like everything's squished up in there. My legs are starting to always feel sore, so my jogging sessions are getting to be more like fast walks. And (TMI) I have bad stress incontinence. I hate sneezing! I never really fully recovered from the birth, so now I'm paying the price. Argh! On the plus side, I now feel mentally good enough to sometimes enjoy being pregnant :haha:


----------



## Boognishrises

Hey girls! I'm 34 (I'll be 35 in December) we are ttc for number 2! My first just turned 1 year old. My mother in law doesn't drive me nuts, but she does live about 13 hours away. So maybe that has something to do with it. 
This is our first cycle trying again. So nervous. First time it took us 2 years.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Welcome, Boog - I hope your second baby comes a lot faster than 2 years! I assume you guys are just regular old BD'ing? :)

miki - i'm glad you're finding some mental space to enjoy the pregnancy! If it helps, I've NEVER heard anyone say that when their 2nd one comes, their first one seems annoying! I think they are probably toddlers so toddlers, by nature, become tough to deal with. But that would be with or without a new baby. And I'm also sure the pressures of a newborn PLUS dealing with a toddler are annoying themselves but I've heard nothing but women being nervous about loving a new baby as much as they love their firsts, but then their hearts just doubling in size as soon as the baby is born. It's not a replacement, it's an addition. I think you'll be great, Kai will be an amazing big brother and your family will be complete! <3
Oh and I can see your ticker, I just wasn't looking! der.

I want to see Halloween costumes of the kiddos!!! I love this time of year!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi, ladies!

It's been a really long time since I was on here and I've missed all of you! September was super busy with work and a trip to MD and then I got a cold at the beginning of October that turned into an upper respiratory infection and then a lower respiratory infection that, all told, lasted FOUR WEEKS. I am finally on the mend and back at work, but it was a long ride.

Miki and Mum - glad to hear your scans went well and your little ones look good. I can't believe you're both 1/2 way through already!

Wish - your boys sound like a handful right now, but also cute. I think it's true that they are super adorable at times in order to keep us from giving them away :haha: 

Miki - glad to see that Kai is doing well and that you were able to successfully advocate for his developmental (and fun) needs with DH. It sounds stressful, but I'm so happy to hear that you're making progress with DH's anxiety.

TTC - potty training does not sound fun. Some people are trying to pressure us to begin potty training now with M, but I'm just not ready yet at 18 mo to tackle that. I hope that all the praise she got for sitting on the potty naked will make her want to keep doing that!

Welcome to the new ladies. Baby dust to you and I hope you all get your BFPs soon! This is a great thread with lots of supportive ladies.

Lee, Rain, and Taurus - it's so nice to see you stop by and update us on your little ones. Time really does fly!

AFM - whooo... where to begin? So much has happened in a couple of months, but not necessarily earth-shattering stuff. Let's see... Miriam turned 18 months about 10 days ago and started walking a week before that (finally!). She's now walking like a champ, but still holds her arms up in the air a lot, so it looks like she's cheering for herself :laugh2: Her 18 mo check-up was good and she finally weighs over 20 lbs (though it feels like it'll be 100 years before we can get rid of the infant positioner in her carseat at 22 lbs!) and is 31 inches tall. She is still in PT and OT and now they've added speech therapy because she isn't saying many words yet. However, the pediatrician felt her language could explode at any minute because of how good her comprehension is. We shall see. This kid has a busier schedule than I do, with all of her therapies!
At 18 mo, Miriam is starting to use the word "no" to us and also get frustrated when she can't do what she wants, whether it's because of inability or us stopping her. No total meltdowns yet, but definitely some whiny, angry, frustrated sounds and pouting from time to time.
We have started working more consistently with her on limits and expectations for behavior and she seems to be responding. I get the sense that there are times when she knows she isn't supposed to be doing something, but either can't control the impulse or wants to test the limit (example: banging toys on the wall or pulling on the floor lamp). In the last week, we started asking her to help clean up her toys before bed and she's been really great about it. The only issue is making sure she doesn't immediately take them back out after everything is put away! Generally, this kid is a happy girl and really easy to manage, but I can see the toddlerhood challenges coming down the pike. 
The poor thing currently has an ear infection, but I'm pretty pleased that this is her first illness since birth, other than a minor cold that was so mild that we didn't know she had it until the pediatrician told us during a well-child visit. Honestly, we almost missed the ear infection this time because she seemed so normal and not sick, other than sleeping way more than usual and being kind of puny when she was awake. I called the nurse line to ask if that was normal during teething and she felt that it could be an ear infection. So a quick trip to the doctor the next day and now we have antibiotics and a much happier kiddo today. 
On the MIL front, things are definitely getting worse with her memory. DW was there for a week in October to help MIL get a cat and take care of a few items of business. Well, getting the cat completely overwhelmed her and MIL broke down crying because she felt so unsure of herself. She is now aware that she has memory problems, but has no sense of how bad they are and how impaired she is. We are pretty worried about her and she has sounded super confused since DW returned home. So there will be some difficult decisions in the near future, such as driving privileges and living arrangements/level of care. For now, we ended up with the cat, bringing our nose count back up to 4. The baby couldn't be more thrilled to have another "kee-ey" (kitty) in the house, though!
I personally am feeling a little overwhelmed/worried about M's development and the delays she is still experiencing. Everyone seems certain she will "catch up" to her actual age by 2 yrs old, but that's looming so near now that I worry about what happens if she doesn't. But we're going to think positively and plan to start preschool in the fall 2 days a week to help with socialization, which may help her learn quickly from the other kids. I'm also worried about DW and MIL, as that is a stressful situation. Oh, and DW is having hip replacement surgery in January so that will be a big deal for all of us. I'm excited for her to feel better, but it's major surgery and a 3-month recovery period. Eek! 
I think that covers most of the major stuff that's happened. I'm so glad that you all are still here and the thread is going strong!


----------



## Wicky78

Some recent photos (not sure why they are coming up sideways!)


----------



## mikihope

Welcome Boognishrises! I hope it happens quickly for you this time.

Wish- I really appreciate your thoughts on the 1st child/2nd child issue. It really helped me to hear that you never heard anyone say that. My sister too told me the exact same thing, including the part where the people she knew were nervous about loving the 2nd baby as much as the 1st. I just got so nervous as I was reading so many stories online about forever ruined relationships with the 1st child. Argh, I can't imagine what I would do if that happened. I hope that I can help Kai be a wonderful big brother.

Wicky! I’m so happy to see you back here and to read your update! I’m sorry that you and your loved ones have been going through so much. It’s amazing how you all have been coping at home with everyone suffering or struggling with one thing or another. I’m glad that you and Miriam are doing better, and I hope that your DW’s surgery and recovery will go well.
You and DW have so much on your plate, with your MIL’s failing health and worries about M’s development. I hope that things get much better for you all real soon. From my vantage point, M has developed so much since your last update. I think she’s approaching the age where everything seems to accelerate, especially speaking. I bet you’ll see a lot more improvement then!
Miriam sounds so adorable, and so well behaved with no meltdowns. I can imagine her walking around with her arms up, that stage is so cute! And as usual, her photos are just so sweet and adorable. I love the saying on her shirt!
Thanks for your kind words, I’m so glad that DH and I made headway with his anxieties, and I feel happier for Kai.

AFM- I had the anatomy scan today, and all looked good! I was quite relieved, until I read on the report that my cervix measured 3.2 cm. My doc said that it was fine, but I’m so worried after reading posts by people who say that 3cm at 20 weeks is short. I now am worried about preterm labor! I’m trying to relax and be happy about the great scan today, but it is hard.

For Halloween, I didn’t think Kai would be able to stay happily dressed in an elaborate costume, so I decided to paint Kai’s face and draw on his shirt for his costume. Unfortunately it looked so bland and homemade next to the colorful store-bought costumes of the other kids! I’ll try to post photos tomorrow.


----------



## mikihope

Here are some pics of Kai dressed up as a "little scientist". I drew on the lab coat and glasses. I was amazed that most of the face paint stayed on for his whole day at daycare. There's a pic of Kai taken today without "glasses"... the face paint came off better than I expected.


----------



## Wicky78

Miki, I love Kai's costume! What a great and simple idea! Miriam and I went as cat (me) and mouse (her). We had a lot of fun and she seemed to enjoy it. Here are a couple of pictures. Can't wait to see others' pictures of their cuties all dressed up!


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, I'm glad my simple idea turned out pretty well. M is so adorable dressed up as a mouse! What a wonderful costume, and I love how you both went as cat and mouse. Adorable and fun!

Anyone else have photos to share?


----------



## mikihope

How was everyone's weekend? We went to Santa Cruz for an overnight stay over the weekend and brought Kai to the boardwalk. He did the carousel ride and a bouncy cars ride with me, but there wasn't any other ride open that was suitable for small toddlers. So glad he got to go on his first rides! DH has finally opened up to giving him more experiences. So happy about that, and so thrilled that Kai had a blast on his trip!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hello ladies! How is everyone doing? Happy Friday!! :)

Wicky - so good to hear from you!! Miriam is so cute, I could nibble her! Your costumes were awesome and I'm SO happy to hear about all of her development! I'm sure she's on an upswing too, like Miki said - it just seems to start happening daily, especially when they start talking. Timothy mimics, or at least tries to, everything we say now. I'm sure daycare does help - they are around so many other kids and adults. I'm sure it'll be great for M! 
I'm really sorry to read about your MIL - I dread that time of our lives. I've already lost my MIL a few years ago but we didn't see the 'decline' of old age with her, as she died from cardiac arrest I believe from battling cancer for so long. She was in her early 60's. :cry:

miki - I can't get over Kai's costume!! How creative of you, and simple and efficient, and likely he wouldn't take it off b/c it was just regular clothing!! AWESOME!! You're brilliant!! And man, I'd pay to take a nibble out of his cheeks too - he's so stinkin cute! I can't wait to see Baby #2!! 
Girl, it sounds like you need to stop Googling!! if Dr says it's ok, then it's ok. There is something that's probably happened to a few people but maybe had nothing to do with their cervix size! I'm sure there are a few other things that play into early labor, not just that. And if all of those other things are fine, then you'll be great. I know, SO MUCH easier said than done. I'd probably be a mess during another pregnancy. So much PTSD we have to deal with from infertility. I'm very relieved you had such a great scan, though! Must have been so great - I loved that part of my pregnancy. All the medical science-y stuff! 
What a wonderful weekend you had and YAYYYYYY for DH opening up to experiences for Kai!! 

Not too much going on here - we've been battling our way through that bug that Malcolm brought home to share with us. DH had a touch of it, then I had a morning of nausea, then T had it and also was dealing with a cold/upper respiratory stuff, then DH got it big time this week. Brought T into the Dr to check out the respiratory thing b/c he was really gargly and wheezy. They said he was slightly wheezy so they gave him the steroid that starts with a D for croup (Dexametrozone??) even though he didn't have croup. It was more to ward off anything worse and open him up. There was one night where he was coughing a lot at about 3am and I went in to check on him. He was up so I picked him up and he could barely get a word out, he was so tight and choked up. So we did a couple puffs of albuterol, the steam shower and I slept with him on the floor of their room for the rest of the morning (read: he slept, I maybe dozed for 15 mins). He's doing better now, though - still has a little cough and some stuffiness but we're now battling the later fall/early winter weather coming up, heat on in the house, not a lot of fresh air. I'm just hoping this winter is a lot better for us for illnesses for them than last year. With everyone having tubes in their ears, M with his adenoids out, and them just being older with about 18 mos of daycare under their belts, hopefully their immune systems are a lot more prepared this year. 
Anyway - the boys are talking like CRAZY, throwing tantrums/biting and hitting when frustrated a lot more than they were (mostly T), and having a tough time with the time change (again, mostly T). Time Outs are a thing already, whether or not they understand them. We just have to remove him from the situation b/c he goes bizerk and can't think straight and you can tell the sole goal in his eyes is to bite. I think he is turning out to be our sensitive one but I think he's also pretty damn smart. So we're going to have to keep up with him, keep him occupied and challenged. Malcolm is very smart too, but I have a feeling he'll be the logical/street smart one and T will be one that wiggles around if he's not challenged enough. Malcolm just kinda rolls with it and goes off to find something else that interests him for a bit. So far, anyway - M also seems to be behind T by a few weeks whenever there is a developmental milestone so maybe he'll be throwing tantrums in 2 weeks!
Here are a couple pics of the boys at Halloween - the caveman and dinosaur again :) Then just a couple of other randoms of the fun we have and the monkey skills of Malcolm :haha:


----------



## mikihope

Those photos of M and T are so cute, Wish! Love seeing that caveman and dinosaur theme again, so much fun. And I love the pic of Malcolm being a little monkey! I may be biased, but I think that the photos of the LOs on this thread are all so ridiculously adorable. I’m glad you liked Kai’s Halloween outfit. I was so worried that it would not come out well, but once I’d drawn on the glasses, DH and I were in stitches at how silly and adorable Kai looked.
Heh, I think I did way too much research when I was pregnant with Kai. I don’t really read up on pregnancy stuff now, but I remember all the scary things from before. I really wish I could forget them all! I like what you said about other things coming into play, I think you’re right. The simple cause of those premature births at first glance seems to be cervix length, but I’m sure there are other factors, and there’s no point worrying about it.
Wow, I think you guys are all super strong for being able to cope with all those illnesses. DH freaks out if Kai coughs during his sleep! I hope that you all are now recovered and are stronger for it! I’m really afraid of the flu season, mainly because I’m afraid of being very ill during pregnancy.

Kai also tries to bite us and to hit at our faces, but he does it when he’s really happy and over excited. Kind of like how an excited puppy would act. Like Timothy, he has this look in his face and he “HAS” to try to bite. He approaches with this laughing wide open mouth. It seems like he mostly does it to me, and only sometimes to DH. We haven’t been able to stop it, but we’ve never tried time outs. Maybe it’s something to try, but then again I think Kai thinks that it’s really funny and everything is a game. Kai also has bad tantrums, the on the floor and flailing kind. It seems like he’s like T, a sensitive little guy that feels a lot. He’s often super happy, it’s really infectious! I tell myself that he has big feelings and it’s a really nice side of his personality, and that helps me deal with his tantrums a little better.

AFM- Kai is going to transition to the 2-3 year old room! Right now the room is infant-2 year olds. It’s going to be a big change as the older kids seem to have more structure in their weekly activities: cooking, trip to the nearby park/orchard, library trip, Spanish circle, etc. I’m feeling excited but sad and afraid for Kai. What if he misses his old room? Luckily they transition kids together, and he has his current best buddy moving to the new room together. But I’m going to miss the teachers and the room too!

How’s everyone else? Mum, how are you feeling? Is your sciatica any better? I noticed last night that I had edema in my legs. They’d been swollen and I didn’t even notice.


----------



## mumof1+1

I’m not doing so bad now miki, thank you. I’ve been discharged from physio for the time being as I think it’s as good as it’s going to get. She’s told me I can re-refer anytime if need be or contact them for advice so fingers crossed! 
Thank you for asking. Hope the sweeping doesn’t get too bad. Make sure you spend some time each day with your feet above your waist. It may help. Good luck xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah that's a really great way to look at it and I think maybe that's how I was subconsciously thinking about it - Timothy has big feelings. I love that! I can tell he does - Malcolm is way more even-keeled but Timothy has big ups and downs. Malcolm has sort of starting biting but not really. I think he just remembers he saw Timothy do it so he tries but he's so off-target and not really THAT mad when he's doing it that's kinda funny. I sorta take his face and just nudge him to the side and am like 'yeah right...don't even try it'. He's the one that points to 'Jim' in the book Hop on Pop and says 'No Bite!!' :haha:

Oh that's a big transition for Kai!! I'm sure he'll be just fine and is probably very ready for it and more structure. I'm sure you'll see huge differences in him. And that's awesome he's going with friends. Do they have any sort of early transition where he can go and spend a day in that room for a few days? The boys did that to test out how it would be and it was awesome. They didn't flinch. 
The boys already get moved up to the 2 yr room for us too, in Jan!! We had to wait a little bit for the last transition b/c they needed to make room but this one doesn't have to wait. They've only been in there since April I think? or March? Sheesh. But they too are going with a few others at the same time so it won't be a huge deal. And they aren't as close to this current teacher as they were to their Infant one, who they are still close to and visits with them every day. 
We also moved the boys up to the next level class at My Gym - so many people were bringing their little teeny ones that don't walk yet or are just learning. The other class starts at 23 months but she said we could move them early. So we'll start that this weekend. They just run around the little ones right now, Timothy gets air when he's on the trampoline and then there are these teeny babies trying to crawl around. I'm glad we're moving up.


----------



## mikihope

Glad you're doing pretty well, mum! Everything seems more uncomfortable in pregnancy, doesn't it? Are you feeling a wave of energy in your second trimester? Sometimes I have just enough energy to get a bunch of stuff done, and the next day I am almost unable to move from exhaustion! I think my leg swelling is fine now, thanks. But then I've had terrible nasal congestion at night, I get anxious and I can't sleep after I get up in the middle of the night. Do you get that too? It's driving me crazy and I can't find a remedy that works for me.

Wish- It's funny how your boys seem to have very different personalities. Must be so cute and interesting to see them interact! I hope they had a great time in the next level class at My Gym.
Yup, they have a transition plan which starts with a couple of days of 2 hours in the new room, then he has half the day or more in the new room for a few more days. He did the 2 hour stints on Thursday and Friday last week and did awesome. Today, he spent the morning and nap time in the new room and everything went seamlessly. I'm so relieved that he seems to be happy in the new room, and had no tears or hesitation at leaving the "old" room. I think I'm having a harder time thinking of leaving the old room than he is! I hope that T and M will have a seamless transition in January. Guess you've been through it once before, so at least you sort of know what to expect!

DH's cousins and family are here, so this past weekend was birthday parties with them and general family craziness. Kai had such a great time because everyone wanted to play with him, but I feel exhausted. And my parents are coming for 10 days, starting next Tuesday. I'm tired already just thinking about it!

How's everyone else?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Wow you have a lot going on, I'm tired just reading it!! Sounds like his bday celebration was a blast!! topped with Thanksgiving too - phew! How are you feeling about your parents' impending visit? how's your mom been with this pregnancy?
We had my family up from NC from Tues-Sat morning and I'm sad to say that I'm good with not seeing my sister for a long while. She couldn't have shown a more selfish side if she tried. But I got to see my nieces for a couple of days (they were with their father, who was also up from NC to see his family, for the first couple days) and that was great - I love and miss them both so much. And they got to play with the boys, which warmed my heart. Thanksgiving was actually great this year - a few people bailed so the crowd was a bit more manageable and besides my sister, no drama! And everyone left right around 9pm! WOO!
and now - 3 weeks until Christmas?! holy moly! I'm not prepared! We aren't getting the boys much so it shouldn't be a big deal. 

Is everyone else as prepared as I am?? :haha:


----------



## Wicky78

Haha, Wish! I am so NOT prepared for Christmas this year! I feel like I need another month in addition to the remaining 3 weeks in order to be somewhat ready :haha:

Miki, your life sounds so busy right now. I'm with Wish... makes me tired just reading it, and I'm not trying to grow a tiny human! I'm impressed that you have any energy at all. I hope the 2nd trimester has meant less nausea and easier food choices. I can't believe you're already over 25 weeks. Just 15 more?!

Kai sounds adorable and I bet he's loving all the visitors. How does he do with family he hasn't seen in a while? Is he shy or does he kind of remember them now? Miriam is very shy, but we found that showing her pictures for about 2 weeks before the meeting helps a lot. I was so relieved at Thanksgiving because she warmed up in a matter of minutes. With such a short visit (2 days), it helps if she's not shy and hiding from people for the whole first day! How are you feeling about your mom's visit? I hope you have some planned downtime where you can get away, even if it's just to relax in your room for an hour.

Wish, do you have any special plans for the boys' birthday in January? I can't believe all these "babies" are turning two! When did they all become bona fide toddlers? Christmas for us will be low-key this year, too. We will just have my mom at our house (she's local, so that's easy) and we aren't planning anything major for Miriam. My dad and stepmom will be in town for a couple of days between Christmas and New Year's, so we'll do an extended family thing with my sister at that time, but no gifts to speak of (except everyone seems to buy for Miriam!). I'm looking forward to kind of a quiet holiday. However, before then, we have my choir concerts, DW is going to visit her mom for 4 days, and we have to get all the paperwork done for DW's hip replacement surgery coming in January. While I'm not excited about the surgery itself and DW being laid up and unable to drive for a while, I am sooooo glad she's having this surgery! Her hip had gotten so bad that she can barely walk at all and it causes her constant pain. She also kept falling a couple of months ago - one time while holding the baby, who got dropped on the concrete driveway. Thankfully, everyone was okay, but it made it finally hit home that the surgery was necessary NOW and not "in a few years when it gets really bad." DW finally realized it already IS really bad and her primary doctor and the orthopedic doctor both told her so.

Miriam finally started walking right before she turned 18 months and now, at 19 months, she is running around like a total goofball. She still only says a few words, but she "talks" constantly, so we think that with a little speech therapy, she'll start using real words fairly quickly. She seems to understand everything we say, so the language development is there. Maybe she just doesn't feel the need to speak? :shrug: 

Thanksgiving was so fun, though. My parents bought a vacation house in WV, which is the perfect central location for all my siblings to get together. So we were all there in one place for the first time in over 15 years. Miriam just loved playing with her cousins, who are 9 and 13. Amazingly, the 13-year-old boy was GREAT with her and kept her giggling all the time. Of course, all the aunts were thrilled to hold her, too. And since the house wasn't baby-proofed AT ALL, Miriam had free run and loved testing all the boundaries. I, on the other hand, was worn out by the end of the weekend from chasing her up the stairs and out of the kitchen! Thankfully, she was a great traveler and had no problems in the car (4 hours each way). DW had to work, so it was just the two of us. It could have been a real trial, but it wasn't! It's hard to believe this was her second Thanksgiving. So much has changed in the last two years, from being pregnant and sick at Thanksgiving, to feeding purees to a baby, to her eating actual turkey and sides this year. Can we just get time to slow down a little bit?!


----------



## Wicky78

Here's a picture of Miriam playing with her cousins and one of her eating Thanksgiving dinner. She was so happy!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh those pictures are so heartwarming!! I love when the cousins get right on down and play with the littles and don't feel too silly. I told my one 12 yr old niece, who was starting to feel that way, that she just needed to get down to their level and there was no limit on 'silly' - they'll love it the more you do. Then she played with them for hours! That's awesome that she's running around and getting her speech going now too!! I knew she would - some kids just sit back and take it all in a little longer, I think. 
Christmas will be much more low key for us too - we go over to my aunt's house about 10 mins away every year. We'll have our morning and head over there for around 12/1:00, have dinner/play games and then most likely leave for the boys' bedtime. We aren't getting the boys much but I did just pick up stockings for them to go on the mantel. Maybe fill those up and get them a couple little things, but we got them a big swing set to put up in the spring.
The boys' bday - good memory! We aren't going to do a party, that's for sure. We did that last year and our doors almost busted off. My folks will fly up and we'll maybe just do a little something with family this year. I want to get them to one of those trampoline places so maybe we can do that. They start allowing kids at 2yo at the one near us. There's a great restaurant right next door so maybe we'll work up an appetite jumping around and go have lunch.


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Your holiday period sounds busy too! Too bad your sister did not behave so well, from the sounds of it. I completely understand that feeling when family gets on your nerves and you need distance from them. Talking about that, my mom is surprisingly not really getting on my nerves yet. She likes to appear wonderful, so she’s doing a decent job of pretending to be a good grandma to Kai. We’re all doing ok so far, cramped together in our little old house. My parents leave next Friday morning.
Funny how we’re also doing a low key thing with family for Kai’s birthday this year too! The birthday party we went to was for his cousin. His cousin, parents and grandma will be joining us at our home for some cake and dinner, and that will the extent of Kai’s birthday celebration.

Wicky- Your Thanksgiving sounded great! What a sweet photo of Miriam and her cousins, and the one of her eating is so cute! Sounds like Miriam is blossoming really well, and I wouldn’t worry about her talking. Kai was probably behind her in the speech department, and he’s suddenly talking a whole lot more, and is not considered to be behind in speech. Kai warms up to people really fast, he seems to be pretty extroverted. And he ran straight towards my dad when my parents first got in to the house! He loves my dad, and they have so much fun together. I think kids and animals can tell when a person truly likes them. My dad loves kids and animals, and he genuinely adores Kai. Thank goodness, as I know that my mom struggles with the fact that Kai is not genetically related to her.
Wow, I can’t believe how bad your DW’s hip is! Poor thing. I hope that the surgery goes wonderfully and she makes a complete recovery.
Oh yes, I feel much better now, thanks! About a week or so ago, I suddenly turned a corner and love eating again. Unfortunately, I can't eat the amount I want to as I get bad heartburn and it all feels so cramped up in there!

So Kai is doing great in the new room at daycare, and he has so many activities and interactions all day long. But he has cried when we leave at drop off for the past 3 days, and he’s a bit sensitive after we get home at the end of the day. I think there’s just so much change, including my parents suddenly appearing in the house and DH and I moving back into the room with him. He’s woken up at 5:30am the past 2 nights, and I’m an exhausted wreck!​


----------



## mumof1+1

mikihope said:


> Glad you're doing pretty well, mum! Everything seems more uncomfortable in pregnancy, doesn't it? Are you feeling a wave of energy in your second trimester? Sometimes I have just enough energy to get a bunch of stuff done, and the next day I am almost unable to move from exhaustion! I think my leg swelling is fine now, thanks. But then I've had terrible nasal congestion at night, I get anxious and I can't sleep after I get up in the middle of the night. Do you get that too? It's driving me crazy and I can't find a remedy that works for me.

Hey. Sorry, not been on in a bit. Since I was last on I had a good few pain free weeks which was awesome but it’s back with a vengeance. It feels like the base of my spine is bruised badly and the top of my left butt cheek but doesn’t feel like sciatica. I feel kind of ok I just still feel pretty knackered sometimes. Definitely not got the wave of energy people mention. I think it’s an age thing! I’ve had the bloody nasal congestion since about 15 weeks. I went to the drs last week with it because it was soooo bad. She told me to try an OTC salt water nasal rinse which I used 4 times in not a lot of time and only got brief relief from that. She also prescribed me beconase nasal spray to use twice a day. I’ve used it 3 times and it isn’t anywhere near as bad now. It’s not gone completely but it’s 75% better. And I only used the beconase 3 times!!! Have you tried that at all? Glad the swelling seems better. Fingers crossed it stays that way! Yep the sleep is about the same. I’ll wake either about 4 or 5 am ish then start to drop back off again as we need to get up for school!! How poo.... I’m experiencing quite a few braxton hicks lately too. Some are quite intense but not painful. More inconvenient lol. We’re just about ready for little miss now so I’ll just be glad when it’s over and can move about again instead of feeling like a beached whale hahaha. 
I’m 26+3 now, how far are you now? Hope you’re still doing ok xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - that's wonderful that your folks' visit is going so well! Ah that's right - it wasn't yet Kai's bday. When is his again? You'd think I'd remember. Soon, yes? you were only a bit ahead of me? 
that's fantastic he's doing so well in the new room!! I'm sure his unrest is definitely due to all that's going on right now. He'll settle in once things are back to normal. If missing a nap or staying up later one night can mess with them for a day or two, I imagine the current scenario is definitely impacting him. In good ways, though!! I'm sure he loves having more family around! I love what you wrote about your Dad - he seems like a wonderful person. <3

wicky - meant to note about your DW's hip too! That's awful! I'm glad it's getting taken care of now, though. Like you said, not waiting until 'it's necessary' b/c it's necessary NOW! :) Winter months are good months to hole up anyway. 

mum - ugh, this pregnancy has been rough for you! I hope time starts to fly for you. 26 weeks - you have the glucose test coming up soon, right? Do you have names picked out yet?

Nothing going on here - celebrated my 44th bday by not really celebrating anything this weekend - haha! It was a fairly typical day - took the boys to the gym, napped for a little bit, went out to dinner at a local Mexican restaurant. The boys were once again SO GOOD! I am just waiting for the time when they are little bears but they've been so well-behaved the last couple times we've gone out with them. Then had some wine and watched a movie - typical Saturday for us, really. But that's ok. I almost forgot it was my bday this year.


----------



## mumof1+1

Wish2BMom said:


> mum - ugh, this pregnancy has been rough for you! I hope time starts to fly for you. 26 weeks - you have the glucose test coming up soon, right? Do you have names picked out yet?

It has a little! Thankfully whatever the pain I had from last week has now gone completely so thinking maybe baby bruised my coccyx as it felt that area. 
Hmmm I’ve heard a lot about the glucose test but I’ve never had one before and I don’t recall it being mentioned either. I have a scan on Monday and see the consultant so not entirely sure to be honest... I know they’re talking about putting me on fragmin from that appointment until 6 weeks after baby is born. I hope it goes quickly too. I’m ready now and starting to get a bit fed up haha. Not really no.... I’m crap at naming anything haha xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW never had one? is that only for us old ladies?? :haha: Hopefully you don't have to. Not that it's a huge deal but if you don't pass the 1 hr one, you have to do a 3 hr one which is kind of a pain. What is Fragmin for?
HA! I doubt you're crap at names. I find names so intriguing, especially when they are lesser-known (but not crazy). Like there is a little boy at our playground named Clark. Not your typical name! Did the parents REALLY like the National Lampoon movies? Is it a family name? Maybe her maiden name? I love thinking about that stuff. I'm weird.


----------



## mumof1+1

Wish2BMom said:


> WOW never had one? is that only for us old ladies?? :haha: Hopefully you don't have to. Not that it's a huge deal but if you don't pass the 1 hr one, you have to do a 3 hr one which is kind of a pain. What is Fragmin for?
> HA! I doubt you're crap at names. I find names so intriguing, especially when they are lesser-known (but not crazy). Like there is a little boy at our playground named Clark. Not your typical name! Did the parents REALLY like the National Lampoon movies? Is it a family name? Maybe her maiden name? I love thinking about that stuff. I'm weird.

LMAO nope, never had one. I’m 40 by the way Hahahaha so I think I class as old :haha:
Fragmin is a blood thinner to reduce the risk of blood clots. 

There’s nothing wrong with trying to put things into perspective! Maybe they liked superman hahahaha xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

OHHH That's probably very likely!!! :haha:


----------



## mikihope

Wish- Happy belated birthday! Sounds like it was nice and relaxing, and that’s how I like my birthdays. Kai turned 2 on the 10th! It did turn out that you were right, his unrest was just due to all the change. His night sleeping was fine on the 3rd night. Wow, I’m impressed that both your boys have been so well behaved while eating out. That’s really great, I hope that continues indefinitely! I can’t say that Kai is completely well behaved, but at least we can sit down at a restaurant with him for over an hour. 

Mum- How was your scan? I’m glad that your sciatica pain is gone, but I’m sorry that you’re getting all those pregnancy pains and niggles. I too have not experienced the wave of energy in my 2nd trimester, and I’m definitely old at 48! I don’t have Beconase, but I have Flonase. Right now I’m just sleeping on the couch whenever I can’t get back to sleep because of anxiety about my blocked nose, but will certainly try the Flonase if I get tired of sleeping there.

So... My folks left on Friday morning, and Kai rushed in to the kitchen that evening after we got home from daycare, shouting “hello!” It was sad to see his confused face, but he soon was playing happily and I guess he moved on fast. I was amazed at how well things went for their visit, since we live in a tiny place with only one bathroom that is accessible from both bedrooms. Kai got used to us sleeping in the same room with him after two nights of waking up and calling/crying for us. My mom was actually pretty good, and she cooked quite a bit. My dad was enamored with Kai, he played with him loads, and he thinks the world of him. And Kai adored him too! We had a fun couple of weeks, but it was sooooo tiring.

There was a stretch where we went on a day trip (2+ hours drive one way), had his birthday party the next day, day trip the next day (1 hour drive), took a one day break, followed by a long day trip (3+ hours drive. Kai naps at around lunchtime, so it was difficult for him. He doesn’t really sleep much in the car, and never in the stroller. He had a meltdown just before lunch on the last day trip, but he recovered after a bunch of crackers and we managed to sit down and have a nice lunch. We went to seafood/Italian restaurants on all the trips, so we subjected him to long drives ending in long sit down lunches, and he did pretty ok. I was really happy about that!

Oh, to make things difficult, Kai actually had a cold during that time. And I guess I caught it, and it gave me laryngitis. I lost my voice for days, and I became asthmatic (maybe with a touch of bronchitis?) and couldn’t breathe through my nose or mouth. At some point I felt like I could barely walk. I’ve only just started to feel human again, and it’s been 9 days since I lost my voice. Then on Saturday, the day after my folks left, we went to a big dinner event for my work group. After that, Kai had a high fever of 104. We had to stay home with him on Monday, and he’s only just recovered to his usual happy and greedy self. Oh, and I hurt my back picking Kai up during that dinner, and luckily it seems to be finally getting better!


----------



## mumof1+1

mikihope said:


> Mum- How was your scan? I’m glad that your sciatica pain is gone, but I’m sorry that you’re getting all those pregnancy pains and niggles. I too have not experienced the wave of energy in my 2nd trimester, and I’m definitely old at 48! I don’t have Beconase, but I have Flonase. Right now I’m just sleeping on the couch whenever I can’t get back to sleep because of anxiety about my blocked nose, but will certainly try the Flonase if I get tired of sleeping there.

Scan went really well. Little lady is definitely a girl! And was estimated to weigh 2lb 7oz and actually complied. Measurements were all good. Urine was all clear. So no GTT for me! Thankfully haha. 
I do find the beconase helps but because it’s steroid based it has to be used twice a day in order to build up and work effectively. Been back to the doctor since with wheezing. Apparently I have a wheeze in my lower right side of my chest so have been given an inhaler now too!!! Just to add to the list! Lmao!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls - WOW miki - that’s a lot of things going on in a short time!! I’m glad you’re in the mend and had a great visit with your folks. I love when grandpas fall in love with their grandkids! Take care of yourself - not long now!! I’m sure not breathing for a bit was scary. I recently had a friend have to call an ambulance for herself while she was home alone with her kids bc she had such bad bronchitis or whatever it was, she was crawling on the floor trying to breathe. She had to call someone to come take the kids and then get hauled away. Her husband was on work travel but was coming home later that morning thankfully. So scary!! So be careful!!

mum - glad no GTT! But booo on the inhaler!

merry Christmas, happy holidays and everything else everyone celebrates! I hope you have an amazing time this week and also get to relax some. 
Seems work has blocked this website now so I don’t know how much I’ll be hopping on bc I can’t stand typing on my phone. But I’m going to see your pregnancy through, miki!! :)
Probably time I graduate myself anyway hahaha


----------



## mikihope

Mum- Glad your scan went well, and your little girl is doing so well. Wow, that's a wonderful and clear scan! I haven't seen beanie since my 20 week scan, but I feel him squirming around a zillion times a day. It gets very uncomfortable, but it's also comforting!
I'll keep your advice in mind if I try out the Flonase. Oh, I had wheezing too! We seem to have similar pregnancy issues!

Wish- Thanks for your concern. You're right, it can get scary. I once had an asthma attack when I was living alone. I thought I wasn't going to make it to my phone and inhaler. After that experience, I try to have several inhalers around the house. I think a lot of it is just panic, as I had horrible attacks as a kid and they didn't bother me. Still, it causes me a lot of anxiety now.
Yeah, it's so great to see how much my dad loves Kai. He's great, he adores babies and kids.
Talking about GTT, I actually passed my test! I can't The glucose level was on the high end, and it could get worse, so I plan to test myself every now and then anyway.
Oh no, I hope that you can still pop in here every now and then. I love hearing updates about your boys! 

I hope everyone else is enjoying their holidays! We brought Kai to a little farm, rode a mini steam train, saw an entire neighborhood lit up with xmas lights, dinner at DH cousins house... Kai has been very happy!


----------



## MrsKatie

Hi ladies, hope it's ok if I join you! I was on this forum a lot while pregnant with my 3rd in 2016, and I haven't signed on in years. I'm 37 and will be 38 in May. I have 4 kids ages 11 months (almost!)-8 years old. we are hoping for at least one more; my PPAF has not returned and tends not to until at least 14 months PP. My youngest still nurses a LOT at night so it'll likely be some time yet.

Anyway thanks for letting me crash this party and sending you all lots of luck on this journey!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls! How was everyone’s holiday season? Ours was tame - the boys opened a few gifts but we didn’t put a tree up or anything. Next year will be the big first year! Malcolm also got a fever the night of Christmas Eve and they both ended up with fevers and colds the rest of the week. That blew my PTO out of the water!! We are also treating M for an ear infection. He ended up with some drainage. He’s been in good spirits though. 
Oh and I think Timothy already has a 2-yr molar that popped through!! 
The boys move to the 2-yr room at daycare next Monday ALREADY. My folks come in this Thurs for their bday weekend, and I still don’t really have a plan. We want low key but I want fun for them too so maybe we’ll go to this inflatable indoor park on Sunday or something. 
Busy busy busy!!
Miki - how are you 30 weeks already?? I love hearing about the wriggling! <3 That’s awesome you passed your test!!!! 
mrs Katie - welcome!! I remember your name from other threads I think. Good luck in your latest journey! I have a couple friends right now who got preg after baby #2 with only one PPAF and still breastfeeding!


----------



## mikihope

Hi MrsKatie! I think it's wonderful that you're trying for another. Good luck to you on your journey too!

Wish- How was Malcolm and Timothy's first day in the 2s room? It's nice that they have each other! Our Xmas was very tame too, we didn't have a proper tree, just this tiny one on our mantle from last year. How unlucky that the boys fell ill during the holidays! Well, Kai has been home sick since Saturday afternoon and we're taking turns looking after him. He was really cheerful and playing like crazy, but today his fever soared to almost 106. I took the entire day off work, took him to the doc, and it was an exhausting day. Tomorrow will be split between DH and I.
Thanks, I'm now 31 weeks and feeling huge and uncomfortable! I'm sure I'm bigger this time around. And I'm so exhausted that I can't stay awake at work. And I'm uncomfortable sitting and can't stand for long. Seems early to be feeling like this! 

Mum- How are you feeling? Are you preparing for your little girl's arrival? I haven't bought a single thing yet... I'm starting to feel a bit nervous!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi ladies!
I'm a little behind so I don't have specific responses to everyone, but I wanted to pop in and say 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Timothy & Malcom (and congratulations to Wish & DH for surviving another year with twins!)!!!

I can't believe we have a bunch of 2-year-olds in this group now. Time flies! 

Miki, I hope the pregnancy is going well. I saw that you passed the GTT - YAY!!!! 
Mum, I hope you're also doing well.

Welcome MrsKatie! My sentiment is "the more, the merrier!" with this thread :lol:

Miriam is doing well - walking and running and CLIMBING all over the place. She seems to learn new words every day, so we hear a lot more of that adorable baby voice these days. No words strung together yet, but she is getting better at communicating her wishes/needs. DW's hip surgery is Tuesday, so we're getting ready for that. I'm excited and nervous at the same time. A little like thinking about delivering a baby in that sense. I am looking forward to the results, but not the actual process! Okay, have to get back to work now. I'll try to pop in more regularly during DW's surgery recovery, since I'll be home/off work for a week. Hugs to everyone and their little ones!


----------



## MrsKatie

Thank you ladies for the warm welcome!

I will have to read back and catch up on what's going on with everyone here :) I hope you are all well and surviving cold and flu season. It can be so hard with littles!

Wicky, hope the surgery goes well and recovery is swift :)

My youngest is about to turn 1 (2/5), it really does go so fast.

I am driving myself crazy these days - I wonder if it's just my cycle returning. I have had crazy cramping and vivid dreams and am super emotional, high libido etc. If you are wondering whether I've taken an HPT, the answer is no, I've taken about 30 :dohh: It feels SO MUCH like pregnancy but I am just definitely not pregnant. Haven't had my first PPAF yet, usually it returns around 14ish months (but after my second I got it around 6 months PP, but it was profoundly irregular for a long time). I am about to turn 38 and feel the ticking clock. I should probably just relax (HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA)


----------



## Wish2BMom

:rofl: MrsKatie - "relax" - that's so the mantra of everyone but SO NOT the reality of ANY of this!!! 

wicky - I hope DW's surgery goes without issue today!! Good luck!! I love that Miriam is being a little chatty monkey now! this is such a fun stage. Though let me warn you - there are some CHALLENGES up ahead! WHEW! I felt this morning like i'm literally saying 'no' ALL. THE. TIME. Or "stop" or "we don't do that" or whatever needs to be said to stop the insanity at the moment. It's gotten to the point where, when we get to the 'children' page of Brown Bear, Brown Bear, the kids go 'no biting, children!' Yeah - they've heard that a bit. :doh:

miki - wow, so tired so late in the game! I'm trying to remember if I was around then but I don't think so. But this is your 2nd AND you have a toddler! When is your next scan? Hang in there - only a few weeks left!! I can't believe that!!
I hope Kai is feeling better!! 106! that's so scary! just the flu?

I was thinking this weekend, as much as I was loving the idea of maybe a 3rd surprise baby, with how the boys are right now, I can't imagine trying to tame another toddler in my life! :haha: of course, I'd do it!! But man - it would be close to 3 yrs from NOW and well...that's a lot to think about. That said, I did get my IUD out at the end of Dec. To be clear - we are NOT trying for another! I have no eggs and we're old. But I didn't feel great on it and figured I was on it for no real reason since I have DOR. I feel SO much better with it out - no swamp face, I've lost a couple lbs, I have more energy, less headaches. Yuck - I'm good with ever being on contraception again!

The boys are adjusting to the 2's room - I don't think it's actually that much different, though there are less kids and only one teacher, which is good for them, I'm sure. They had so many graduate up to the 2's at the same time, they had to open another room so they got that one. I like their teacher too, so far. And we are keeping their last teacher as one of our babysitters, so she'll still get time with them every now and then. But the boys still eat at the same time, nap at the same time for the same length, etc. So not much has changed except probably the curriculum. They are really starting to learn their numbers and have counted up to almost 10 by themselves a couple of times! Letters are still being worked on but Timothy knows when to say 'P' when I'm doing the song! :haha: Speaking of songs, they are starting to sing along with some now! Ring Around the Rosie is popular b/c you get to fall down at the end :haha:, they now say 'Wheels On Bus' for the song, rather than just 'Bus'. They are really stringing together words to make sentences, which only makes the grunting/whining that much more annoying to hear b/c you KNOW they can say words! I think Timothy is trying to incorporate 'is' or 'isn't' which just sounds like he's stuttering 'isisisisis', but I think it's cute that he's trying to roll that verb in rather than just saying nouns or adjectives! Smart bugger!

Tantrums are a big thing, especially with Timothy. But I remember what you said Miki - he just FEELS bigger! Malcolm doesn't really throw tantrums but when he's mad, he still has to toss everything in his wake. Then he feels better. We are working on not throwing food on the floor again. The sound of food hitting the floor literally jumps from my calm nerve STRAIGHT to my last one and I almost lose it. And making him pick it up and throw it away doesn't seem to be much punishment b/c he loves to go around and collect things anyway. :doh:
What else is going on...oh, Timothy is getting his 2y molars and they are affecting him something fierce. Paired with the bitter cold, his cheeks, chin and nose are all chapped and I have to wrestle and pin him down to get anything on them to help him out. They are all red and look so irritated. He had been struggling last week and we just thought it was the new room, but then he started tugging his ears and kept running a low-grade fever. So I brought him to the Dr on Thurs and he was perfectly healthy, mind a bit of nose congestion. Finally on Saturday afternoon, after a ton of meltdowns in the morning, we finally gave him some Motrin in case it was his teeth. Brand new child within 20 mins!! That stuff is magical! He was playing around the house, all smiles and laughter. DH felt so guilty b/c he was clinging to him all morning and was just SO horribly fussy. We both felt so bad that we got him the medicine so late. :( But at least now we know what's going on. He teethed so long ago, I had forgotten how sensitive he was to it!
Food is still a challenge but I've gotten off my own back. My big thing is making sure the boys have enough veggies. They've calmed on fruits for now but that's fine. And we are finding new and creative products to get veggies into them, plus the tried and true pouches. Even if they come directly home and have a banana, some apple chips, an English Muffin and then decline dinner, they've had plenty and most of it was healthy and filling, so I'm good. If they then want to have some of my fish or rice or whatever, they can have it. 

anyway - that's our life right now! day in and day out - a fun little circus that I wouldn't trade for the world!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi, ladies! 

DW's surgery went great and she was so amazingly good within a couple of hours of the surgery! We were both shocked, thinking she would be out of it and feel pretty awful the first day, and probably for several days. Well, we were wrong! She was alert and engaged most of the day, until she crashed around 9 pm (we'd been up since 4:30 that morning, aside from the surgery). But Wednesday (the day after surgery) was rough. They planned to discharge her, so we got everything ready and were just waiting for PT. Well, during PT, her pain level was too high and she was not able to do everything they want to see to ensure a "safe discharge" so they didn't clear her to go home. And thank goodness because she spiked a fever and felt horrible most of the rest of the day. But by night, she was beginning to perk up and look more like her old self and the pain was under control. The next morning, she got to come home and she's been doing great (maybe overdoing it...)!

While DW was still in the hospital, my mom and I took Miriam to visit a preschool she might attend beginning in September. She loved it and loved being around the other kids! I kind of feel bad that we aren't sending her sooner, but I don't think we could swing it with DW not able to drive for the next several weeks. By the time we could get her started, they'd be finishing up the year. But I think we'll try to go to some of the family gatherings they have this spring and the play dates they have in the summer, so she can spend time with other kids and we can start meeting the parents. We just have to choose between the "younger 2-year olds" and the "older 2-year olds" because she is right on the cutoff between the two classes. The Director said she could go into either class and I'm on the fence. The younger class only meets 2 days per week, which I thought would be a good starting point for her, but now that I've seen her with the kids, I'm thinking she'd love more time. Also, the 2 day class seemed to be right in line with where she is NOW because they also have 1 yr olds in that class. But if she goes in the older class 3 days a week, I don't want to push her too much, since she'd be the youngest kid in the class. Nobody prepares you for all these decisions parents have to make!!! In the moment, they seem so MONUMENTALLY CONSEQUENTIAL, but in the scheme of things, they're probably not that big of a deal. Well, at least we have time to figure it out.

PT and OT for the kiddo have been going well and I think she's basically going to graduate from them soon. She has PT just once per month and may spread them out more so she sees PT just a few times between now and September. She has pronated feet with the right one very pronounced, so they want to keep an eye on her to see if it corrects itself as she walks more, or if they need to intervene. But she hasn't been walking long enough to know which way it will go. OT is still scheduled fairly regularly, but I'm not sure she still needs it. Speech Therapy decided she didn't need their services because she finally started with her language explosion in the last couple of months and is right on track.

Wish, the boys sound like quite the handful these days! I know Miriam wears me out and she's just one kid!!! I am also right with you on the throwing food thing. We are so over that at our house, but she does it every.single.meal! OT told us to just calmly tell her that if she's throwing food, it's a sign that she must not be hungry anymore (or at all), and so the meal's over. Then we remove the food and get her out of the high chair. Sure, it cuts down on the amount of food to pick up, and she definitely focuses on eating when she's hungry, but it hasn't seemed to stop the food throwing. Or spoon throwing. So I don't know how well it really works! I'm so glad, though, that Timothy didn't have an ear infection. It's rough when they have such a reaction to teething. I hope the molars come in quickly so he can get back to being himself. Yay for Motrin!

Miki, I can't believe you're getting close to meeting the next little bean! How is Kai doing with the idea of having a sibling? I was sorry to hear he was sick. That flu strain is no joke this year! I hope he is all better by now and that neither you nor DH caught it. I was pretty wiped at the end of my pregnancy (which ended at 34 weeks), so I guess you're not out of the norm on feeling tired and uncomfortable at this point in the pregnancy. It just sucks and I hope you keep your bean in for several more weeks! I can't remember, do you know what you're having, or will it be a surprise? I hope you can get some rest in the next few weeks before baby comes!

Mum, how are you doing? How is the sciatica these days? I hope you're doing well and getting in some rest before baby arrives!

MrsKatie, relaxing during TTC is pretty much impossible, so I feel your pain! I do recall, though, that the month I got my BFP, I had a calmness during the TWW that was kind of nice and kind of eerie. Not sure if it was just me trying to stay calm and doing things that worked, or if my mind just "knew." Distracting myself with things to do was helpful. Looking up pregnancy symptoms/early signs of pregnancy was not and made me kind of obsessive and anxious LOL. I hope you can find something that helps and that your cycle gets back to something predictable!


----------



## mumof1+1

mikihope said:


> Mum- How are you feeling? Are you preparing for your little girl's arrival? I haven't bought a single thing yet... I'm starting to feel a bit nervous!

And wicky too! The sciatica seems to be gone thankfully. Our growth scan yesterday shows she’s moved up the centile and is halfway between 10th and 50th so risk of 37 week induction has reduced. I’m feeling ok but having awful braxtons today. I’m sure they’ll ease. We’re almost ready and will be glad once it’s over and she’s here now. Getting to that stage haha. It is nerve wracking though isn’t it. 
Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

not long now, ladies!!! miki - I hope your absence from this thread doesn't mean anything. This is when I start to get concerned. I know your life is super busy too so I get that coming on here isn't much of a priority! :)

mum - so glad the sciatica is gone and you've gotten good results for baby girl's growth!! I bet you'll go all the way and then some! :)

wicky - hooray for DW's successful surgery! That's amazing! omigoodness - yes, everything does seem like the biggest, most stressful decision you'll ever make nowadays, doesn't it? I bet Miriam would thrive with the big kids - she's a tough little nugget! I kinda picture this little girl that is in the boys' class. She is a little STINKER and I love her! She's the tiniest one, she's smaller than Malcolm and she's 6 mos older than them, I think. But she was a little developmentally behind them but MAN she does not let that stop her. And she's walking and talking and keeping up with the 'big boys' now (she's the only girl in a class of 5 more boys! ha!!) Miriam will be just fine - go with your gut. I love that you'll be able to integrate with the other families beforehand too. We don't see the other families too much at our daycare. Only on the special gatherings they have at the school and that's if people actually make it there after work. 

The boys had their 2y appointment yesterday and are doing great!! T is 35" tall and weighs a little over 27lbs. M is 33.5" tall and weighs just over 23lbs. Peanut! But both are healthy, developing well. T has 3 of the 4 molars broken through now with the last one close behind. M hasn't broken any through but he is swollen and ready. They both did great with their shots and the lead test (pricking the finger and taking the blood). I laugh when we have these appointments b/c by the time the Dr comes in, they are stripped down to their diapers and just trying to play with everything in the room - the stool that slides out from under the bed and trying to jump off of that or dance on top of it, rolling around the round stool, trying to play with any button they see/cabinet they can open/drawer they can pull. Madness. And now they can reach the door handle so they could escape if we're not paying close attention. :haha: She just walks in and takes one look and goes 'they look like they are developing just fine, gross motor skills, talking...yep! any questions?' :haha: of course she still checks everything else out but it's a rather quick trip nowadays.


----------



## mikihope

Am loving the updates! Unfortunately, what Kai had was RSV (doc tested), and we caught it. It went to my lungs as I have asthma, and I've been very ill. Plus I pulled something badly in my ribs from coughing, and Ive been in agony for a couple of weeks. I have to cough constantly, but its unbearable. I also got sinusitis from the virus. Until today, I couldn't move around or talk without going into a coughing fit. This makes working or looking after Kai almost impossible. I won't go into the pregnancy pains and difficulties -- the post would be too lengthy!

And I do have trouble with blood sugar even if I passed the GTT. Thanks for your congrats anyway, Wish and Wicky! When I raised my concerns with the doc, she told me that I'll be fine as the test was negative. So I'm doing the finger picks myself, 4 times a day. I can definitely eat more carbs than the last time, but from my numbers I'm still forced to restrict. And I'm starting to itch... Waiting for test results for cholestasis. Sigh. Might have to be induced at 37 weeks again.

Wish- So lovely to hear about your boys! Glad they did well in their transition. Timothy sounds like Kai, tantrums big, and is so big with emotions. Kai's so insanely jolly and hilarious, full of clownish energy.
I'm truly impressed by T and M's verbal and other abilities. Talking in sentences, singing, counting... Wow! Kai doesn't do those yet. I was worried about Kai's language development, and was thinking of asking about speech therapy, but he started stringing 2 words at around his 2nd birthday, so I stopped worrying about that.
Ah I see your newest post now. Nice to see how well your boys are doing, and their antics in the doc's office! Thanks for worrying about me! Just been in too much pain and discomfort for so long. I finally managed to write a post, but I can't really keep up or make much sense.

Wicky - I'm so glad that your DW's surgery went so well, and how good she's doing! I hope she recovers quickly and fully. Sounds like she's being a trooper. I remember how it was to recover from a broken pelvis, it was so tough being so helpless and how painful it was to try to just stand up.
It's wonderful that Miriam is now talking up a storm and climbing around (mixed blessing, I'm sure!) I hope PT works wonders for her pronated foot.
Oh, I tried explaining to Kai about the baby (boy!), I got a couple of books and even a baby doll. He still doesn't seem to understand. But he does love babies. Yes, Kai is going to be a big brother to his baby brother!

MrsKatie - hope things are going well! I don't think that relaxing is as important as they make it out to be for TTC, but it's always good to try to feel less stressed out!

Mum, I hope you're doing well, and as comfortable as it is possible to be this far along! I hope your back is holding up. Oh, I see you've posted, so glad your back is good!


----------



## mikihope

Argh, my test results show slightly elevated bile acids again! I got 11, the max is 10. I think this time I'm "lucky" enough to feel itchy. It's still coming and going, so I'm not sure. I may be induced at 37 weeks again! I'm so not ready. We haven't bought anything, the house is a giant mess, and I haven't even figured out my maternity leave with HR. Breathe...


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg miki - that's 3 weeks!!! I wouldn't be ready either! 
WOW I'm so sorry that you've been so sick! that sounds horrible!! I hope you're on the mend now and things are going a bit better. Though that sucks about the cholestasis! Just another thing! I have a couple of friends who are in their 40's and pregnant with their 3rd and they are not enjoying this pregnancy at all. They can tell they are older and just not feeling good. I'm so sorry. :( 
I really hope you get a chance to feel a little more prepared and get a wind of nesting! 
That's so scary about Kai getting RSV too - my Dr's office said that's actually not a terrible thing for a 2yo to get - it's really just a cold at that point. It's the little ones that you should worry about. But that's terrible he shared it with you!

keep us posted on things!!! good luck to you! i hope you get to post a couple more times before baby boy comes!! Do you have a name picked out yet?


----------



## mikihope

Thanks for the support, Wish! Yeah, that’s what the doc said about RSV too. But Kai gets this asthmatic reaction to respiratory viruses, so it’s a bit more difficult for him. It was supposed to be a mild cold for me too, but I guess my asthma and pregnancy made it way worse. I’m finally slowly getting better. Plus I can’t seem to function at work, especially when I have to move around. It’s times like this when I realize just how hands on and my lab work is, and how much standing and moving around I do. Simple movements now make me feel like I’ve run a marathon or something. Oh, and the heartburn! And the Braxton Hicks contractions, it's like my belly is a rock all evening and night! It's so uncomfortable and I struggle with breathing. 

DH is so upset at my boss who keeps requesting that I continue to work on these hands on projects even though I’ve mentioned loads of times that I can only move slowly, and that it’s now horribly difficult to do these things. I think my boss still doesn’t get that I’m not the same person as I was pre-pregnancy. At least I can still squat and stand from a deep squatting position without using aids, but other than that I feel like the weakest person on earth!

Cholestasis also means weekly NSTs, so I got to see and hear Beanie earlier this week. That’s the nice part of it! Sorry to hear that your friends are also suffering. I guess my age finally caught up with me too!

No nesting yet, and I never had it the last time! Maybe I’m just not nesty. Or maybe the nesting comes later for me. I’ve finally started to prepare a little for beanie’s arrival, but I have to tackle paperwork for maternity leave, work, and DH is pushing me to do and finish taxes by this week! I think DH is much more nesty than I am, he's rushing around to get things prepared. Unfortunately he's also A.LOT more grumpy and stressed out than I am, which makes things really difficult. Sigh.

And no names! I can’t seem to top Kai, so I get discouraged. DH has one request for the name, and that is that his parents and relatives be able to pronounce the name. They speak French Creole, and may struggle with many of the English names. Kai was perfect, now I have to find another simple name like that.

Talking about Kai, I'm so worried that he'll have trouble coping when baby comes. Poor little thing.

TTC, I hope you’re doing well, haven’t heard from you in a while!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm very glad to read you're on the mend but yes, it really sounds like you're in the dog days of pregnancy now. Slow moving everywhere, everything is an effort. I remember sitting on my stairs trying to get socks and boots on and it just taking everything I had! And I couldn't reach so had to contort just to stick my toes into the sock! I can't imagine having to squat and stand and move around too much. I was so thankful to be able to work from home for the last month or so of my pregnancy. I think I still went in a couple of times but that was also tough - there was no 'pregnancy' parking or anything so I had to hoof it in a 1/2 mile in the snow/ice. Sucked.

Oh I didn't realize Kai had some asthma too! :( Oh and I bet he'll be over the moon for the baby. <3 There may definitely be an adjustment period of not having you to himself anymore. Soon enough he won't remember a day without his little brother! One thing my friends did before they had their second was have a little 'date' of sorts with the firstborn before the baby came. A day together or something. 

Creole!! My heart is in New Orleans so I jumped all over that! :) Is there a cool and easy Creole name that maybe matches up nicely with Kai? of course I just started Googling!! :haha: I can see a little mini Kai named 'Leo' <3 (there's a Leo in the boys' weekend My Gym class and he's so cute, with a darker complexion and huge brown eyes).

Not too much new here - Timothy had some vomiting a couple weekends ago - 2x Friday just as we walked in the door from picking them up (so we had to cancel our plans that night), a couple times Sat morning and then not again until on his way into school Monday, so he had to stay home that day. Then he was ok until Thursday, he came down with a different rash other than his eczema so the school called and asked that he be seen by a Dr. So we brought him in - STREP. APPARENTLY...when a child has strep, sometimes it presents itself with random vomiting, no fever, and a rash! They've had this happen 3x in this daycare and then another one in another town nearby! Thankfully Malcolm is doing ok so far - knock on wood!
SO - my PSA for the day is this awareness! So he was home on Friday too. I was so worn out by yesterday I slept any chance I could get. I feel better today, thankfully. I'd be a terrible SAHM!!


----------



## mikihope

Yup, dog days is a good description! You were pregnant with twins, so I'd expect you to struggle a lot more! I remember being a lot fitter last time around. I used to have to walk almost a mile with a heavy backpack to my office from my parking spot, and it was mostly uphill in one direction.

This pregnancy, DH has been dropping me off, and I highly doubt I could do that now! I'm struggling so much. Some of my lab work requires a lot of moving, like when I have to dip sample for 3 seconds, bend over to press the run button, take it out, wash, turn sample and clamp, do the same thing every 3s and repeat 20 to 40 times. I can't sit and rest, I have to keep moving. I have to put on shoe covers every time I come in to the lab, and I'm now in and out almost every half hour to use the bathroom! I've been having bad braxton hicks contractions and it makes me breathless and unable to stand up for more than a minute at work. It's exhausting me so much.

I keep telling DH we have to go to Louisiana! I've been, but he hasn't. The Creole in Mauritius has evolved from a different part of Africa but it looks like there are similarities. Funny, I was actually thinking of Leo for a possible name. I'll see if DH likes it too. I do love Kai's darker complexion, and a plus is that he seems to be less prone to skin issues.

Yeah, Kai has asthma sometimes when he falls ill. I'm hoping that he will outgrow it! In fact we were just in the ER for the 1st time to get him some breathing treatment. I can't believe the ordeals that you go through with your two boys. DH wouldn't be able to cope, a mere cold stresses him out! I didn't know that strep throat could present that way. I hope that the winter illnesses are all done for you all.

So I'm now stressed out about my parents and sister being able to come. Singapore has the most cases of Covid-19 outside of China, so we're afraid that things change and they get banned from entering the US.

So i was stressing about that, and then I realized Friday afternoon that I didn't remember feeling beanie move since the night before. I couldn't get him to move, and I got panicky because I had really good glucose levels the previous day and I'd read it could be due to the placenta failing. I went to labor and delivery, and everything was great. What a relief!

Induction is set for the 28th. Can't believe how unprepared I am! My latest blood tests just came back slightly elevated, but i haven't heard from my OB yet. I'm wondering if she'll ask me to induce at 37 weeks like the last time. That's the 24th!

How about you, Mum? Hope you're feeling decent and prepared!


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOWWWWW NEXT WEEK!!!! HOLY MOLY!! I'm glad you found little beanie and all was well.

oohh breathing treatments make me so sad :( We had Timothy in the ER once for croup and he needed the vapor, xrays, etc. It was terrible and scary. 

That's terrible about your family - I assume that's the Coronavirus, yes? I hope they are safe and do not get exposed to it. But that does add some stress and sadness if they cannot come be with you. 

I had a little scare last week - I haven't had AF since having my IUD out at the end of Dec except for about a week and a half of spotting right after. So I have no idea if/when I'm ovulating and we had unprotected BD'ing on 2/1. The weekend after, i was so rundown, feeling a little nauseous for half the day each day, and just couldn't focus and was very flighty. So I took a test that Monday and SWEAR I saw a faint line. I took another and saw the same. But took another and got nothing. Took one the next day and got nothing but I had severe line eye and thought maybe...so I made a Dr appt for that Wed and took a test that afternoon and it was BFN. She said I may have had a CP and that my body would probably have AF soon but I still haven't started as of today. So I guess my body is just trying to readjust from being on the IUD, though I didn't think I was on it for very long (Apr-Dec). I may take another test this week, but besides a cold, I'm feeling much more normal. Though i guess I felt normal when I was preg before too. Though my boobs hurt and mine don't hurt me right now. 
Anyway - the reactions were crazy ups and downs - going from 2 to 3 would be a huge financial shift as far as ANOTHER daycare bill, needing a bigger car, etc. And really just the age - i'd be 47 when this one would become a toddler and that blows my mind. I know you're a little older than me, Miki, so I applaud you! I know we do what we have to do to get the family we want and I love that. But with us having 2 already, a 3rd would be interesting. I would welcome it completely and they'd add so much joy to our family, but I'm not 100% heartbroken that it wasn't a BFP. Maybe 98%... :) Actually my biggest thing was that 'hey! we actually did this NATURALLY!! and they said it couldn't be done!!!'


----------



## Wish2BMom

omigosh miki - you could be having the baby today!!! Please post when you can!

mum - you're soon too!! how are you doing?


----------



## mikihope

Wow, I can imagine how many mixed feelings you had with that little scare, Wish! It's pretty awesome you managed it naturally, but I guess it's good to be able to concentrate on your lovely little family as it is now.
​Thanks for being excited for me! Argh! Induction day is on Friday and I'm completely unprepared! I'm starting to feel very anxious as I haven't done anything to prep for labor. We haven't set up the crib or anything for little beanie! No hospital bag... Hyperventilating!

Luckily my parents made it here on Sunday. No issues with the Coronavirus situation. Kai is still completely enamored with my dad. So cute!

He was wearing a horse costume when we went to pick him up from daycare last week. We had such a good laugh, it was so random. Apparently he loves dressing up in that costume. I've attached a couple of pics. The boots are not part of the costume, they're his own.


----------



## Tiffanyx4

I'm Tiffany. Have 4 children, been ttc #5 for 9 years. We did one failed medicated IUI cycle, and on my 3rd Clomid timed intercourse cycle. Currently 9dpo. I'm also 43 years old. Woke up this morning with a sour stomach, been extremely tired, and sore boobs.


----------



## Wish2BMom

miki - it's todayyyyy!!! I'm so excited!!! I can't wait to hear all about it. I hope everything went well! 
omg that pic of Kai in the costume! HAHA! I love it - he's such a ham! I'm so happy your family made it here in time too. Hopefully they can get things squared away at home for you. And you know this - all you need is the place to sleep. Someone can set up a crib in an hour. The hospital gives you most everything else for a few days and if you're BF'ing, then you're the food. You're good! <3

tiffany - welcome! my hat is off to you for trying for #5! especially for 9 yrs - that is quite a journey. I'm sorry it's taken so darn long. Your chart looks amazing - I hope it's happening for you now!! Those symptoms sound super positive!

Gosh nothing really new here. Timothy was out sick most of the week this week - he seems to be getting the brunt of the issues this year. He went to the Dr on Wed and was diagnosed with an ear infection and the flu, but mostly through the flu so they didn't give him any Tamiflu. Just said to keep him on Motrin as needed. He went back to school today. But we also saw Malcolm's ear was draining so we started drops for him this morning too. The fun never ends!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thinking about you Miki!!! I hope you're heart is just bubbling over with new baby love right now!! <3


----------



## mikihope

Thanks for thinking of us, Wish! I hope Timothy and Malcolm are well now. Things did work out fine for us after all. We slept the living room with baby while my parents were here. Aiden was born just past midnight, on the 29th of February. At 37 weeks and 5 days, he weighed 8lb 10oz!

It's been up and down these past weeks, due to Coronavirus impacting our lives. I was actually coping ok this time around as I didn't get fanatical about breastfeeding and was open to supplementing with formula. He started on his 2nd day, while in the hospital, as I noticed he didn't seem to be getting enough from me. But we've been thrown a giant curveball as the school district just announced last night that all schools here are to be closed on Monday for 3 weeks. With Kai at home and my parents gone, there is no way I can try to make breastfeeding work and get any sleep at all.

Also, my mom had been hinting ever since they arrived that they need to get back. She only turns up to appear like a good grandparent. In reality, she's dying to go home to attend the weekly parties where she rubs shoulders with socialites. So when I found out that school was going to be closed, she announced that they had to leave right away as something was happening back in Singapore and they might be shutting entry to people coming in from the US. 

They just left for the airport. I didn't know until this morning that they changed their flight from Mon to today. I was in floods of tears all last night as I couldn't imagine being able to take care of Kai and Aiden, plus there is no way I can make bf work. Its early days and I'm once again struggling with establishing supply. I felt so sorry for little Aiden and for Kai, who will be so sad that his grandpa is not around. He never got to say goodbye. My mom doesn't care, she wanted to leave early all along and she finally manipulated my dad into thinking they really had to go.

So that's the horrible part. The great part is that I have an adorable newborn, and Kai really likes him! He was a bit sad at times at first, but I made sure that his routine didn't change, and I paid loads of attention to him. I think he's naughtier than usual, but in general he's been really quite good with baby.

So that's my update, we're over the moon but so stressed out. I hope to post my birth story soon!


----------



## Wish2BMom

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I adore that name and I'm so happy you're all well, safe and over the moon!!! <3 >3 A leap year baby!! how cool is that??
Your mom, man - she's a piece of work, that one! I'm so sorry she just seems to continuously add stress to your life. 
I'm very sorry to hear you're struggling with getting a supply again too. :( Please yes, be kind to yourself and go to formula if you can. There is NOTHING wrong with it and I'm sure you could use as little stress as possible right now. 
Kai sounds like he's adjusting perfectly normally, from everything I've heard and read. He'll be such an awesome big brother and soon never remember a day without him. My heart is bursting for you all right now! 
I hope you continue to stay safe and out of the line of fire of this virus. I know you have respiratory issues on your own so I know you're concerned. Be well and be smart about your distancing!! ha! not like you have socializing on the mind, i'm sure!


----------



## mikihope

Thanks so much, Wish! I can only be grateful that Aiden seems to be a chill baby. I can place him in the crib while I tend to Kai, or get essential stuff done, and he's often just chilling out for a while. He's also giving me way more sleep than Kai did. I'm not sure if part of it stems from how chill I was about bf'ing and supplementing with formula.

Anyway, it has helped us survive without help. Kai is at a really difficult age, and just full of tantrums and whining. Plus he's still acting out every now and then. What helps is to give him some attention. Luckily, he's also super cute and he's quite a good big brother. He loves Aiden and will pat him softly if he's crying. He's seemingly grown into an adorable little boy overnight, speaking in 3 word sentences and making us fall over with laughter at his antics!

Oh yes, my mom. She went home and has been trying to convince my sister not to come (sister was supposed to come over for 2 weeks on Friday). This is because she wants her there to make sure her grandkid does well in her exams this year. She wants to be able to show off. Anyway, she now has my dad under her thumb. My dad's mind is sadly getting bad. He used to be really smart, but now his short term memory is shocking. When we were watching CNN, every time the ticker went by with some repeated news, he acted like it was the first time he'd read it. He can't remember anything we tell him, minutes ago. So now my mom is manipulating and brainwashing him to do what she wants. It's awful.

I hate the fact that she doesn't really care about my kids, since they're not genetically related to her. Kai seems to sense that she is cold towards him. One day, he pointed to my dad and shouted, "papa!" and to DH, "daddy!" and to me, "mommy!". Finally he pointed to my mom and said, "this!" He never picked up a name for her. He never went to her, he always ran to my dad and he still misses him. He knows who really loves him, I guess.

Anyway, my sister can't come as both countries have been getting more strict with travel as the days go by, and the entire San Francisco bay area suddenly got an order yesterday afternoon to shelter in place starting midnight. I guess it's a good thing that I wasn't planning at all to be social for quite a while! I'll try to embrace my time with the little ones, but I'm worried that DH might get increasingly upset over the situation. He has been very angry and grumpy of late, and he got so upset with me over what my mom did. Argh, it's not my fault! He stresses out easily, or at least it seems like it to me, as I'm way more relaxed about things than he is.

I hope that you are staying safe and coping well in this pandemic, Wish! Are there school closures where you are? And everyone stay safe and sane as well, this is such a crazy time for the entire world...


----------



## Wish2BMom

Heyyy!! I am so happy to read that Aiden is doing well and is so chill for you! We need chill right now, for sure. I hope your DH takes his lead. :) I can totally see how this is NOT the scenario your DH would thrive in and I'm sure he's completely on edge. Yes - VERY good thing you weren't planning on socializing anytime soon!
That's so sad about your Dad. I hate seeing my Dad, who was the smartest person on earth to me growing up, start to lose it a bit. My Dad will say the same story or comment a few times when visiting and I can't tell if it's b/c he doesn't know he already said it or if he's just still a little awkward at socializing at our house for a week straight and runs out of material. I said something one time and was immediately sorry that I did. I think I hurt his feelings.

I'm trying to remain calm but i can easily let my mind wander and start to freak out. I've been about 90% good at staying calm so far and it helps that children don't seem to be contracting it as much as adults. So if one of us were to get it, at least life would just suck for 2 weeks while one person quarantined themselves in a bedroom while the other took care of everyone and everything. 
THANKFULLY our daycare is still open and they are being very stringent following CDC guidelines, etc. A couple of the teachers there have independently said they don't think they'll close. We had the boys home yesterday b/c Timothy has conjunctivitis and to try to get work done was almost impossible. Thankfully DH had a slow day and had them covered for most of the time, but trying to attend conf calls with them screaming at each other is a bit tough. But overall - the only places we go are to drop them off/pick them up and the store when we are low. And we have a lot of food supplies now so trying to not go to the store too much. NH isn't on lockdown yet, we only have 44 cases. But MA is on lockdown I think and they are RIGHT THERE, so it's only a matter of time. I assume we'll all get it to some capacity, it's just a matter of when and to what extent. Malcolm shared his cold with me now, but I'm just sniffly and have a little cough. But I get nervous that if I get a full-blown cold and then get exposed, does that mean extra horrible ability to fight it off? It's all so unknown. And kids haven't really gotten it yet but what if Malcolm has a terrible cough like he does now? Does that make him more susceptible? Who knows! This is where I worry.

yes, we are in that challenging stage too - Malcolm is Mr Independent and loses HIS MIND when he doesn't get to do certain things his way, like even open a banana or take the snack out of the wrapper. If you do it, he loses his sh*t and you really can't make it better b/c how do you close up a banana that's already been peeled??? :haha: And they pick fights with each other by just saying random things out of nowhere. So M will just randomly say 'NO TIMOTHY, NOT YOURS' in the car. Random. No idea what is 'not his' but man this starts a war!! 
So....if we lose the daycare, we'll all lose our minds! HAHA! DH and I have started trying to think of what we'll do - we'll have to trade off days or something like that. Use up our vacation time? I have no idea. But the other alternative of working super early morning/late nights won't be sustainable either. We'll get our work done one way or the other but it may not be at 40hrs/week. Which is ok in one sense b/c we are salaried but in another, we're not working our contracted hours. Who knows. Such a weird time, like you said. Who knows how to navigate it?


----------



## mumof1+1

Sorry ladies, I haven’t been on much. Life with a newborn, homeschooling, lockdown and life in general is keeping me very busy at the moment. Little Maisie was born on 7th March at 11.56pm weighing 6lb 14oz. She only lost 1.6% of her birth weight putting her at 6lb 12oz at day 5 and 7lb 2oz at day 10 when we were discharged. We weighed her the day before yesterday as there are no clinics and she appeared to be 7lb 11oz the little fatty. She was in size 0 nappies but today we’ve had to put her into size 1! She’s so good. Feeds every 3 hours and is now taking about 3-4oz at a time. Such a pleasant little girl. 
Hope you ladies are all well and sorry I’m not very active at the moment. My birth story is in the link in my signature xxx


----------



## mikihope

Great to head from you, Mum! Congratulations, what a sweet name and how adorable she is! Luckily she's a good little girl, as you have your hands full with the lockdown and homeschooling your kids. It's funny, I see all these people on TV mentioning how much free time we all have now that we're stuck at home, but in actual fact some of us have less free time because the kids are at home full time!


----------



## mikihope

Yes Wish, it's a good thing Aiden is being chill right now. I can't imagine how I'd cope right now otherwise! DH is going back to work on Monday and I'm dreading it. Of course, it will be from home as work is closed too. I heard the news yesterday that schools are now closed until at least May 1. Argh! I'm pretty sure bf'ing is going out the window soon, as I already struggle and have to supplement a lot. I won't be able to try to make it work unless I get zero sleep. It's not worth it as I failed the last time even though I tried everything under the sun.

I was laughing at your description of T and M's behaviors. I can so relate, except that it isn't times two for me! Kai has started screaming LOUDLY when he gets frustrated, and he gets sent over the edge really easily, over seemingly ridiculous things. Oh well, at least we know it's a phase. I hope it passes quick for our boys, Wish!

Isn't it so sad when we see our dads minds falter? My dad was really smart too. He was a student athlete back in the day, and very well read and smart. He could remember how to get around a place after being there just once. And now he doesn't even seem to know what's happening to him. I'm so worried.

Anyway, here we all are, with a shared experience in this crazy time. DH is an (in my opinion) overly careful germaphobe, so it's driving him crazy. I'm feeling more and more cooped up and restricted in what I can do. I've been through SARS in Singapore and while it was different, it was also a scary time. I think it's partially why Singapore was more prepared for this virus. But this is so much harder to weather, along with a paranoid DH!

Of course there's also the fear that I could get very sick. My bout of bronchitis back in December was really bad. I know what it's like to be unable to breathe, and its scary.

So please stay safe and healthy, everyone! Hopefully we'll stay sane too. Kai is driving me crazy a lot of the time! Ugh, the terrible twos... Luckily 2 year olds are ridiculously adorable!


----------



## mikihope

How's everyone? I hope you all are coping ok in this difficult time. I presume that most, if not all of us, are in isolation at home. It's been a month, and the first 3 weeks were atrocious! My sister was supposed to come on the 20th and had to cancel. I was so scared I couldn't survive taking care of Kai and a newborn mostly by myself. But DH has been working for over 2 weeks and we've survived so far!

Barely though, as Kai has been horrendous, with a ton of whining and screaming. And by screaming I mean like a banshee kind of screaming. I know its because he's still adjusting to sharing our attention, but it's been so hard. I've found myself sobbing and wondering how to make it through another day. He's also started putting his hand in his poopy diaper, climbed out of his crib one day, loud and boisterous playing, hideous tantrums, and fighting diaper changes, etc. Poor Aiden, I find myself dumping him wherever I can find so I can stop Kai from getting into whatever mischief he's gotten into. Breastfeeding is slowly getting worse, which is sad as I actually had the right mindset and was so chilled out about it. It could have worked out if not for daycare closing. Sigh.

The good thing is that Kai seems to really like his baby brother, and is very sweet and kind to him. It's me that he gets angry with! And I am beyond grateful to have my two little boys, they are my life. I just need to remember to take time to appreciate them.

Here are a couple of photos from when Aiden was a week old or earlier. I promise I'll write my birth story, it's just been so exhausting (mentally and physically) I haven't had the energy!

I hope everyone is staying safe and healthy. We all have our struggles, right now mine is that daycare is struggling to stay afloat, and may not be around after everything. We all paid for April so that they can continue, but it looks like everyone's stuck at home until at least September as school and daycare is closed for the year. I really hope that things somehow get easier.


​


----------



## Wish2BMom

mumof1+1 said:


> Sorry ladies, I haven’t been on much. Life with a newborn, homeschooling, lockdown and life in general is keeping me very busy at the moment. Little Maisie was born on 7th March at 11.56pm weighing 6lb 14oz. She only lost 1.6% of her birth weight putting her at 6lb 12oz at day 5 and 7lb 2oz at day 10 when we were discharged. We weighed her the day before yesterday as there are no clinics and she appeared to be 7lb 11oz the little fatty. She was in size 0 nappies but today we’ve had to put her into size 1! She’s so good. Feeds every 3 hours and is now taking about 3-4oz at a time. Such a pleasant little girl.
> Hope you ladies are all well and sorry I’m not very active at the moment. My birth story is in the link in my signature xxx
> 
> View attachment 1080447

CONGRATS to you, Mum!!!! She's so beautiful and that's amazing she's such a great eater!! I hope you're all faring well during this whole scary time.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello! that's so weird you were posting last night/this morning and this popped into my mind yesterday - i remembered I hadn't been on in quite some time! Yes, life turned into quite the whirlwind, huh??

Sounds like you have a typical toddler/infant dynamic going on there but I'm sure it doesn't make the Mom Guilt any lighter. Just remember - you are doing the absolute best you can do and there's nothing else that can be done. Aiden will continue to be all chill and 'go handle Kai, Ma, I'm ok....' :) Kai may continue to be the needier one of the two which is fine!! He's got the adjusting to do, not Aiden. This is his world! :) 

I wonder if you had the virus when you had your bad bronchitis? It sounds like so much of CA may have had this before we even knew what it was. I hope your DH is doing ok. This must be terribly stressful for him, but then again he's been preparing for this his whole life! :haha: 

Things here are ok - in week 4 of no daycare and we have somewhat of a routine going. I log on almost when I get out of bed when it's quieter and I can actually work with my Indian counterparts. Then we go dark/sporatic for a couple of hours while the boys are at their neediest and we don't want to stick them in front of the TV. Then we use the TV for when we have the heftiest meeting times (both DH and I on calls), then lunch, then naps, then when they wake up we are virtually done for the day. Work has been very generous with their flexibility and our company has provided 5 additional 'Relief' Days to help out people with daycare or other inflexible things. So I have every Friday off in April to help alleviate my own stress, allow DH to work all day and focus if he needs to, and it allows me to give the boys 100% attention. It's helped tremendously. The worst part, though, is that I feel like the worst employee. I just can't give 100% of my attention right now. I know everyone understands but you know how things get to a point where people just don't care about understanding anymore?? I don't want to get to that point.
Anyway - the weather is getting better slowly, DH built a really cool swingset in the back for the boys, we got them a bouncy house to plug in, a sandbox is on the way. The backyard will be a bit of an oasis for them soon! Indoors we do bubbles, water play with bowls and spoons and measuring cups, I've baked with them, we have kinetic sand to play with, a train set...tons for them to do. So they've been good. It'll be a hard adjustment for them to go back to school for sure.

I am so glad you wrote!! I hope everyone is doing well out there and your families are unaffected by all of this craziness!! Stay safe!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh and those pics could not be more adorable!!! Your boys are SO incredibly handsome!!!


----------



## Melben

Hello all wellll today after about 6mths of trying I think I have my BFP I am 43. Tell what you think is this a BFP?? It is faint but the reason is that I am IMPATIENT very IMPATIENT I had a test there and albeit it wasn't fmu I hadn't has anything to drink either. I had one test left and thought bugger it I'll I'll just do it and buy more if i need to lol .... which now I do ha ha ohhhh if only I could learn to wait !!! I'm due on this weekend. (Btw the camera is a jerk and can't pick it up as well as the eye can!)


----------



## Melben

Better pic


----------



## Melben

this morning's pic


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Wish! So good to hear from you! I'm so glad you and your little family are doing fine. I'm so impressed by your routine, you guys are doing wonderfully! I'm still struggling somewhat, but am in awe that we've managed thus far. Your theory about Aiden seems to be correct, he's staying chill and keeping things simpler for us. He's now waking up more than usual at night, like every 2 or 3 hours, but I'm managing as he's such an easy baby otherwise. I can leave him in a bassinet or crib and can chill out for up to 45 min or just eventually fall asleep. He does often do a fair amount of squirming and farting and making noises like barnyard animals (he's noisy!), but he's managed to self settle from day 1.

Kai is still tantruming, but he's tons better now. I decided to just pretend that I wasn't bothered, and to instead praise him for things he did well, and spend more time with him, and he magically is tons more well behaved. He's now mostly his adorable self again. He's also grown up so much in the past weeks, it's astounding. But he still sometimes has me in tears of frustration... He's a toddler after all.

Aiden is such a sweet little guy. He's now laughing (with little noises!) , so it's even more special to interact with him these days. Here's a couple of recent pics of him. I haven't caught a photo of his big grin yet.

Yeah, I still wonder about my bronchitis back in December. Kai tested positive for RSV, so I presumed I had that. But it was very severe, with over a week of fever, and weeks of intense coughing. I was dizzy and breathless but felt it was bronchitis and pregnancy. But who knows...

Welcome Melben! I definitely see a line, hope it's darkening!

How is everyone else? I miss hearing from you all. I hope you are all staying safe.


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome, Melben and CONGRATULATIONS!!! So many happy memories just came flooding back when I saw your line! I had a 'potential' in Feb and i swear I had the same line as your first pic. I was beside myself with joy for actually having conceived naturally but it never came to be. So I guess it was an evap b/c a CP would have bled soon after and I didn't have AF until a full month and a half after (I had also just removed my IUD at the end of Dec). Keep us posted on your journey! I hope things kept progressing!

miki - always so good to hear from you! I'm so glad all is well with you - everyone still healthy and good? DH still doing ok too? Aiden just sounds like a cutie - a huge grin AND giggles already?? how are you doing/feeling? are you healing ok? I heard you all just got extended another month with SAH. How do you feel about that?
Well done on the tantrum training!! Ours feel less frequent now too, now that I think of it. We figured out that Timothy melts down around 8:30 every day out of hunger, so we try to get in front of that with the mid-morning snack. Other than that, it's usually just about sharing something they don't want to or if someone just woke up in a bad mood.

Things here are going well! I just wish the weather would hurry up and get nicer. We are in 'monsoon' season here now - I call it that b/c it's more that than 'spring'. Just either rain or cold still. We've barely had a day over 60 so far. But May is usually better. I'm looking forward to picking up the plants for the garden and getting that going.
The swingset is done for the kids and I got one of those turtle sandboxes too - they love it. If these kids say they are bored outside, i'll die. But I know they will b/c...kids. HA! 

I hope you all stay well!! keep posting pics of those cuties - I love seeing them!!
Melben keep us posted!
Mum post when you can!
Anyone else paying any attention - I miss you! :)


----------



## mikihope

We're still sheltering in place over here... it feels like forever since daycare and everything closed! It's been over 2 very tough months. DH has been working from home (in the basement) for over a month now. Kai is getting a lot better, but it's still a work in progress. I've worked so hard, not sure how much longer I can go on without daycare!

How are you and DH and your boys, Wish? T and M must be having lots of backyard adventures! We got stuff for the yard too. But it's hard with baby. I have a portable thingy which he seems happy to hang out in. Then again he's a pretty easy going baby.

I feel so sad when I think about the loss of bonding time. Aiden is so sweet, and I haven't been able to enjoy him as much as I had liked. Plus my breastfeeding relationship with him is almost over. It's just too hard with so little time and energy, when I already struggle mightily with supply even at the best of times. Before Aiden was born, I'd dreamt of going on walks, hanging out in the garden, but now I generally don't do it without DH cos it's super hard to keep an eye on Kai. And DH would freak out if I brought the 2 alone on walks as he doesn't think we'd be able to keep a safe distance from some people.

Anyway, I hope everyone else is doing ok. Do check in if you can! TTC, haven't heard from you in a while! Wicky, how are you, DW and Miriam? Mum, any new pics and updates?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hello!! I'm glad you're still doing well and are safe! You sound like you're doing great! it's funny - I think the thought of a toddler and a newborn is overwhelming when people think two newborns at once is! But you have to split your brain into 2 different levels whereas I had things happen to both at the same time. I'm sure you're doing great, the very best you can, and that's what counts. And like you said, you're super lucky that Aiden isn't a needy baby! He's just chill and happy to just be :) I love it! I was just looking at their pics above again - just so squishable and adorable! <3

we are doing well here but the boys NEED school. They are developing like crazy and need more stimulation. it's starting to affect their sleep schedules too - Timothy is up at 5:15 almost every morning and he yells at Malcolm to wake him up. So either one or both boys are BEARS until naptime. And we need to figure out our new normal too and just trust that we'll keep taking as many precautions as needed and the school will too. So we are sending them back for 3 days the week of 6/8 and then full time the week after that. Hopefully they'll adjust quickly. But they need to have a classroom setting, need to exert so much more energy, play with OTHER kids and we need to get back to being better employees! Our office isn't reopened yet and they aren't rushing it b/c the whole company is actually doing great with working from home. Daycare only opened last Monday (5/18). So...2 more weeks of having them home. I will miss it a lot, but I know we all need it. I've LOVED watching their development over the past 2.5 months - it's been crazy. I'll miss M randomly crawling up on to my lap for a hug, but I won't miss the breaks in concentration of my work that happen all day. I'm so thankful all of this happened during our really slow period at work. I hope there isn't a 2nd wave in the fall b/c I guess it's likely to be bigger and worse and that's also my terribly busy period. 
But DH said, we can't continue this for the next year or whenever there becomes a vaccine. Not with both of us working and we certainly can't afford to have one of us quit.

The weather FINALLY just got better for us last week too. Enough of the layers and layers of clothing! So the boys will have even more to play with outside with their water table and splash pad. I set up our garden this past weekend - that felt good just to do something physical and get something accomplished. I asked DH if we could get a house cleaner to come in and do a deep clean once the boys are back to school. We need it and I don't want to spend the time to do it - I'm freakin exhausted! with the money we've saved from not doing anything and keeping the boys out of school, I think we owe it to ourselves as a treat!


----------



## mumof1+1

mikihope said:


> Mum, any new pics and updates?

Hey
Sorry I haven’t been on in a bit, life is hectic right now. Maisie is doing really well. She had to have a hip scan at 6 weeks due to being breech late on, this showed immaturity in her left hip so they repeated 3 weeks later and it was fine thankfully. It was quite scary having to visit the hospital with corona going on but it was ok. She’s now taking 6oz every 4hours ish and generally goes to bed around 9 waking no earlier that 4.30-5am which is good. She had her jabs at 8 weeks which she didn’t do bad with. We had a screaming episode for a couple of hours 6 hours after but wasn’t to bad from the following day. She is due her 12 week jabs next Wednesday. She’s growing nicely and is a pleasure to have around. Pictures are newborn and today. Boy has she grown. I don’t like it haha it’s going too fast!!!
Lockdown/corona is breaking me. It kills me that family have missed out on the newborn stage. My parents saw her at 11 days old and now she’ll be 12 weeks tomorrow. They’re 72 and if anything happened to them before they saw her again it would literally break me completely. 
It’s so hard some days. It wasn’t so bad until last week as I was getting out shopping etc but OH has been doing some gardening jobs so I’ve been stuck at home everyday. I visited a friend some 90 miles away Sunday (she’s been isolating as too I’ll to risk catching cv) and that was nice but other than that and collecting a Maisie related purchase I’ve been stuck in. I’d been walking to do the shopping so I actually felt like I had been out whereas on the drive out I didn’t as was in the car. Doesn’t really make sense as I wasn’t home but I just don’t feel like I went out. I’m just feeling down right fed up with everything at the moment. I’d say I’ll be glad when things go back to normal but I really don’t think that’s ever going to happen. We’ll have to adjust to a new kind of normal which I don’t see happening this year. I wish Maisie hadn’t been due when she was. I wish she’d have been due a lot later now. Just so we as parents didn’t miss out on the newborn stage alone and our families didn’t miss out. But she’s here and there’s nothing we can do. I have spells of feeling very guilty about the world I’ve brought my kids into then I feel guilty for feeling guilty and it’s just a vicious circle... Such a horrible position we’re all in right now. I won’t say the same boat as everyone’s circumstances are different but one way or another we’re all suffering/struggling... Fingers crossed it’s not much longer now :(

Congratulations @Melben i hope you have a smooth pregnancy and I hope all this cv crap is pretty much over by the time your baby is here. 

Hope everyone else is feeling and coping ok xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hey Mum - good to hear from you!! I'm so glad Masie is doing so well!! I'm very sorry that you are not, though. But I get it. the boys have developed SO MUCH in the past 2.5 months and no one has been witness to it except for us. Which is GREAT for us that we had this time alone with them but my folks, DH's aunts/uncles and my FIL's best friends were all to have visited us around now and they can't. My folks won't be able to come up until Sept they said. The boys will be completely different people by then! 
Those first few weeks are so precious too - I get you. I'm so sorry. 
I feel like you do with going out. I haven't gone out except really to go to Target. And I did the order online/pick up at your car option, so didn't feel like going out to me. I JUST went into a store last weekend, and browsed around Target for things instead of just picking up. And went to Lowes for garden stuff. Other than that, DH has done the groceries and everything else has been delivered directly to us. I'm going a little stir crazy but if it keeps us, the boys and my FIL safe, then I'll trudge through.
I agree with you on the new normal we are facing. Who knows what that will be even yet? I hope things DO go back to a little more normal once there is a vaccine. that won't be until next year I assume.


----------



## mikihope

Mum, so glad to hear from you! Thank goodness Maisie's hip is fine. She's adorable, and she sounds like a perfect little baby! And sleeping ao amazingly well too... I'm envious! Aiden can sleep for 5-7 hour stretches at night but I'm often up twice a night. The good thing is he's good about going back to sleep, I've always been able to just leave him in the crib and he'll settle right down.

Wish, it's weird but I now look at the newborn period as easy! Now that I see how it is with a 2 year old and newborn, it seems that 2 newborns would have been easier, like you said due to having the same stuff at the same time. Kai was so bad for the 1st 2 months that I almost went insane! But yeah, he's so cute. Thanks for the nice words.

Sounds like things are working out well for you now.... I envy you, able to plan to go back to daycare and work. DH may not want the boys to go even if daycare opens. I'm so sad for Kai. Like your boys, he has developed so much. He's transformed from a cross between a caveman and puppy, to a cross between a little boy and a puppy :haha: He needs his friends and caregivers!

Work is partially opening tomorrow. So DH will go in at least 2 days a week. I hope I will survive! We haven't really saved money since we're paying for daycare just to make sure it manages to stay open and the teachers don't have to leave.

Looks like we're all in the same boat here with respect to our little ones. Our families are missing out! Mum, I know how you feel about everyone (including yourself) missing out on Maisie's newborn phase - - I feel that too about Aiden. Luckily for DH and I, our families are far away and we don't expect to see them much. Still, my sister was supposed to come stay over when Aiden was 3 weeks old, but the shelter in place order came a few days before. She loves the newborn stage, and now he'll probably be walking when she first meets him :cry:

Still no sign of opening up more here in the Bay Area. We've been one of the 1st places in the nation to close down, and are basically last to open up. I've basically been trapped indoors for 3 months, since Aiden was born. I've only been out in the car while DH drives us all to a drive thru for food once u a while, and it's like a big excursion for me.

One bright spot is that since Kai's been with me daily, I've managed to reinforce desired behaviors due to the continuity. After a ton of hard work on both our parts, he is finally a happy boy again. I've taught him how to identify his emotions. He's even learned to go to his room and throw himself around on a soft surface or scream into a pillow when he's angry. I was so sad for him, he was so angry and couldn't cope. I'd like to think I helped him through. His tantrums are so much more manageable... He's so goofy and dramatic, and generally a joy to be around again! And he now obviously loves his little brother, he gives him kisses and leaves toys for him!

Stay safe everyone, even if things are opening up around you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Yeah I've found it interesting that you all are not open yet. Smart I think, but I can totally relate that a trip through a Drive-Thru is an excursion!! We have a family about 2.5 mi away that has a pig, who usually receives scrap food from one of the elementary schools here. Since schools have been closed, he has had a vast shortage of food! so the community has come together to bring our scraps from home to him! Since it's so close, I've been doing it for a couple of months now. That's my big excursion. I'll bring the boys and give DH some peace for a few mins. If the boys are tolerating the car, I'll bring them to Dunkins or around for a drive to look for tractors, horses, cows, whatever we can find. They generally enjoy it and lose their minds when we see construction vehicles. It's fun. It's only a half hour but I'm sure that's good for DH. I, myself, haven't been alone except in the car. I haven't had the house to myself at all in 3 months. It's been tough but what can you do?
I love your description of Kai - the little boy-puppy! :haha: Yeah I guess that's kinda what they are, though there is an awful lot of grunting still coming from mine so they are probably still partially cavemen. I just need Timothy to sleep longer. Then his fits and tantrums won't be so bad. They've brought me to tears the past couple days, when DH is dealing with him, b/c I know it's like the 5th time he's gone in the corner in a couple hrs, he is just screaming and doesn't know what else to do other than hit DH, which infuriates him, causes time in the corner. DH tries to remain calm but when you're doing that, having to almost hold him down b/c he's hysterical and can hurt himself and then he turns around and hits and says 'NO!' when DH says 'are you going to stop hitting/say sorry?', I just can't take it anymore. I need your tips on helping him stabilize!! But I do think it's due to his waking up at 5:10am. When he sleeps longer, even to 5:45, he's a different kid. So I'm hoping getting back on the daycare schedule will even things out b/c he'll be so tired from that, he'll sleep longer and we'll have a more structured schedule for him.


----------



## mikihope

I can so relate with never having the house to myself for 3 months, Wish! But your excursion... I'm envious, a pig! Love them, I'd love to visit an adorable pig. Glad he's getting the food he needs, from kind people like you!

Aw, Timothy once again reminds me of Kai, with his tantrums and big feelings! I'll relate my experience, and maybe something that worked for me might work for you! I'm sure you tried them all, as I did. Nothing worked for me until I broke the cycle of negativity.

I don't know how much of his improvement came from the lessening of jealousy, though. I think the main thing for us was to make sure he didn't somehow get "rewarded" for the undesired behavior. Kai was so bad, I almost forgot the sweet and joyful side of his personality. He too would lash out when I tried to discipline him with time outs. I tried it for a few weeks, but I was not successful.

In the course of the day, when my voice or demeanor even took a slight displeased tone, he would let out a loud and long scream. I swear just thinking negative thoughts made him shriek. I think that, along with his big feelings, he is very sensitive to the emotions of others. We got into a cycle of timeouts and his angry lashing out, with throwing and hitting and screaming. I couldn't see a way out, despite reading and trying everything I could. I couldn't remain calm even though I tried, and I couldn't make ignoring him work as I was so worked up, plus he was probably confused at the changing methods I was using.

Then I decided to try to break the cycle. I got ear plugs so I wouldn't get worked up by the loud screaming. I tried to think positive, and I realized that in the grand scheme of things it didn't really matter that much that he was acting up. I had been catastrophizing things, thinking each time that he was never going to "get it", and he would end up a shrieking spoiled kid. Instead, I tried to believe that Kai wanted to be good, that he would turn out ok one the end. I also decided to get rid of negative sort of discipline and instead presume that he knew that he was behaving badly and didn't need to feel worse about it for now. I also praised him a lot when I saw him doing desirable behaviors.

So when he acted up, I just put on a bored/calm sort of demeanor, willed myself to keep my voice soft and calm. I also did things like (depending on why he was shouting) let him know that I wouldn't listen to shouting, or that it wasn't nice, or I didn't like it, or he wouldn't get anything by shouting, or I couldn't hear what he wanted.... and I'd calmly leave the room. He started to improve, he managed to calm himself and after that (not during!) he would tell me what the undesirable behavior was (e.g. "no throw play doh" or "no shout"). Then we could even role play and talk about what was acceptable and what was not. It became easier for me to be positive and calm, and he got even better as the days went on.

He started behaving well more often. He felt happier because we were happier. He started to find ways to behave better. Now I don't even have to pretend to be calm and speak in a pleasant soft voice, it comes naturally. And I can make sure he's not being set up for failure. I noticed that when things were bad and he was angry, he would look for more things to do that would get in our nerves. Now that things are generally ok, he often looks to do good things. He's listening rather than looking for ways to act out. He's managing to self calm and I've seem him tell his stuffed animals what they shouldn't do.

Obviously he still tests boundaries and I have to be firm, but I'm happy with that as it's a good thing for him to test them. And he's still mischievous and hasn't lost his "edge", he's just much better at accepting boundaries.

It's still a work in progress, but it was magical watching his tantrums get shorter and less intense almost overnight. I think it took a couple of days for him to stop trying to hit me, and a couple of weeks for him to stop trying to throw stuff. And many of those things I read about started to work. Before, he wasn't listening and I was going crazy!

So now I can show empathy when I know he's hurting and he responds well. I can ignore his screams and he snaps out of it immediately. I can now distract him away from impending tantrums, when before there was no stopping it. He deals with disappointment a lot better now.

Now that I'm able to raise him with joy and empathy, I find that he's picking up those qualities too. It's hard to decide when to show empathy and when to ignore the behavior, but I seem to be managing! Of course, I'm lucky as I'm on maternity leave, so I've had time to work things through with Kai.

Ugh, just read email from our daycare which says they have no idea when they can open, or even if they can have full participation of all who want daycare. Since we haven't signed Aiden on, I doubt he'd be able to join if they can't open at full capacity. My postdoc ends Dec, and my boss has never moved forward on a job for me since I began asking 1.5 years ago. I'm so tired of the constant stress. Just when I was enjoying my two little ones!


----------



## Wish2BMom

THANK YOU. 
THANK YOU.
THANK YOU.

for even taking the time to type all of that! Yeah I can tell that the timeouts don't really work with him sometimes and it just aggravates the situation even more. The only things he hears from us is 'we'll tell you when you're done' (b/c he'll try to run away and say 'all done'), 'are you going to hit/push/kick again?' (which I have to keep in mind not to change into a positive-response question after asking for a negative response - "No" turned into a "Yes" like 'are you going to stop hitting/pushing/kicking?' - confuses them and the situation), and 'are you going to say sorry?' (again having to remember to not change the Yes to a No question). I'm sure I'm doing plenty wrong. We do then try to walk away and not give in, try to ignore but he wails and throws himself on our legs. Sometimes we do just need to go sit quietly with him on the couch and let his tantrum run its course. And we'll then softly say that he shouldn't hit, get him to agree not to hit, and then it's over. Big hugs and we're done. 
But I know we can do better and your note helps a lot. Thank you so much!!!

Oh no!!! more to think about and figure out!!
I assume you require both incomes living in SF, right? it's not an option to be home with the boys. Not that you necessarily WANT to be - you seem work-driven and enjoy it. Ugh i'm sorry this is piling on!

We dropped the boys off at daycare this morning and it was sad, relieving, nerve-wracking, all of the above. They are only in 3 days this week - today, Wed and Thurs. So we'll see how it goes. I'm sure they are doing better than we are! It's so quiet here but my brain needed this quiet. I've been so tense - and I don't mean this badly - but just how I can't pay attention to email any longer than a few mins and it's ripped away by drumming, screeching (even happy screeching!), yelling, fighting, someone wanting a snack, time to go outside before it rains so we can run off energy, etc. It's just been so constant. I miss hearing them at the same time too, or having Malcolm come give me a random hug, or Timothy "making mac & cheese" and giving me some. I need a nap! LOL


----------



## mikihope

It's my pleasure, Wish! You've always been so supportive and helpful! I feel for you, having gone through the madness of a spirited 2ish year old myself. You are doing so much, so it must feel awful to feel like you are going nowhere. I think the main thing that is needed, no matter what method we use, is consistency. For us, what was useful was validation (like "I see you wanted...", helping him name feelings, etc), being there for him, and creating a mostly positive environment for him to succeed in.

I also made sure I spent enough quality time with him. Here's where Aiden's sweet and laid back personality really helped! Once Kai was able to feel safe and listened to, he was able to shift his behavior, and (amazingly, almost overnight) name the undesired behaviors without my prompting. He'd recover, get a cuddle, then tell me in the most hilarious way (lots of acting involved) what he shouldn't have been doing. He also became open to learning new boundaries, instead of just fighting everything. I could be calmly firm when needed. Once he changed that way, I've really enjoyed my time at home with the 2 boys. I used to dread waking up, and I would have severe fatigue and headaches all day long. I couldn't breathe. Then when things improved I remembered how grateful I was to have these 2 adorable and fun boys in my life. Now I almost feel like I want to stay home with them!

But you're right, I think I need to work. I'm not a career woman (I'm only a postdoc at this ripe old age), I just love research and I love dealing with people. I meet new people constantly in my line of work and I love that. And you're right, it's ridiculously expensive here in the SF Bay Area, so we do need a double income. What we've been hoping for is that I can (in a few years) eventually move to a part time sort of arrangement in my (future) job, so I can have more time to spend with the boys.

Oh, I threw my back out in spectacular fashion on Friday night! I reached into the crib to pick Aiden up, and it seized up so badly I almost collapsed and was unable to stand without holding on to the crib for dear life. While dying of pain, I had to get DH to hold me in a bear hug, and somehow put on my back brace. I could barely walk, I had to bend over and walk really slow. Luckily, we had Saturday and Sunday where DH took over most of the lifting. It's been pretty awful, but I'm used to incidents like this as I've had degenerate discs since I was 20. I think my recovery regimen is working well, but Kai really pushes me to the limits! Oh no, after I wrote that, I threw out my back again trying to pick Aiden up from the crib. Argh!

Wow, can't believe T and M have started daycare! How's it going for all of you? I can imagine how much you needed the break. Am imagining 2 Kais! But I too would miss them... I think this age is so ridiculously cute! Still almost babies with chubby cheeks, but talking and mispronouncing words in the most adorable way :cloud9:

I have a question for you. How do you manage to do work with your boys around? I gave up using my laptop around Kai as he was so curious about it.

Hope everyone is having a good week so far! Stay safe!


----------



## Wish2BMom

We've started to shift our ways with Timothy and I think it's improving. I don't know that he yet has the ability to comprehend what I'm saying about emotions but I'm trying. And trying for less timeouts, more distraction or taking something away ("no more outside until you calm down"-type things). He was having a fit yesterday and threw himself on the floor and started to shove this Fisher Price Food Truck thing we have for them back and forth with his feet. He seemed to zone on it moving back and forth and he calmed right down. So I praised him for using that to work through his anger but he didn't know what I meant, i could tell. So I'll just keep figuring out what the right words and actions are for now. He was an absolute BEAR this morning and for no reason - he got a great sleep, had food, etc. He's very much fighting for control in almost every situation ("I want that" then "I don't want that", then "I want that") just to see what he can control and for how long. And he's the most stubborn person I've ever met! 

Working with the kids around - really, the times when I needed to actually focus for a few mins, I'd give them an activity to do. One thing they loved was playing with a bowl of water or water with dish soap bubbles. Give them a few measuring cups, spoons, some of their own dish toys, lay down some towels and have at it. Bonus for doing it in the kitchen, you sop up the water with bubbles and you just washed your floor! :) We had a Thomas the Train train track that kept their attention for a little bit. I taped empty paper towel and toilet paper rolls to the wall to make pipes and gave them some little pom poms to drop into them and see where they came out. There are a lot of things online that you can easily do. Freeze some of their toys in a big block of ice and give them a toy hammer to get it out (I haven't done this one yet but plan to). Painting, though I had to be involved in that one.
Otherwise, it was mostly either on my phone, during TV time, or during nap time that I was ever able to get much done. If I had a meeting, or if DH had a meeting, the other took over at that time. So we both really ended up working about 4 hrs/day.


----------



## mikihope

Sounds very promising, Wish! For Kai, once things became more positive, he became more and more capable of good behavior. Hopefully it will be the same for Timothy! He sounds like Kai in the "stubborn" department too. I try to think of it as a plus, that he's fiercely independent!

Sounds like T's doing the same thing as Kai, discovering how to calm himself down with less destructive behavior, even if he can't name or understand his feelings. I don't think Kai knows the words for his feelings, he just knows the actions associated with them. Like when he's angry, he knows he feels like hitting things or shouting. Or when he's sad, he knows he cries. I feel that's close enough for now. I do tell him what the feelings correspond to, but he doesn't actually say he's sad or mad or whatever. He says "cry" or "throw/hit/shout".

Thanks for your description of what you do on your work days, and how you occupy the boys. Those activities sound great (I love your clean kitchen floor idea!), and they're the sort of things I wanted to do for Kai but lack the strength and energy. He ends up doing regular stuff like reading, drawing, play doh, playing with trucks, tricycling/etc. I'll see if I can muster up the energy to come up with activities like those you mentioned. I'm so afraid of going back to work!

Daycare is going to be so different for the little ones, and drop offs are going to be in the parking lot as parents are not allowed in! It will be so sad dropping Aiden off for the first time. It will be so quick and impersonal. I had loads of transitioning for Kai, and it was still so heartbreaking leaving him there.

Well, now I find that I don't qualify for the special paid leave given to people who can't work due to lack of daycare. This means I will be unpaid for over a month more than I'd planned when I got maternity leave. It already sucks taking so much unpaid leave. Plus when daycare opens, our fees are going to be a LOT higher than before, and it might not be full time. How can I keep losing pay month after month, with no end in sight? I don't even have a "proper" job yet, since my boss hasn't bothered to move forward on my request for the past 1.5 years. Ugh, more to worry about. At least I have my adorable boys! Here are a few pics of sweet and happy Aiden, and one of cheeky Kai!


----------



## Wish2BMom

those faces. <3 <3
I wouldn't want to go back to work either!!! Too busy kissing cheeks over here!!! :) They are too much!

I was trying to think of other 'activities' for Kai - stickers are becoming pretty popular in this house. I don't know if you've heard of the Usborne books (not that it HAS to be Usborne) but I just got a tractor/truck sticker book for the boys and they love it. I know I run the risk of stickers being stuck all over the house but they haven't done that just yet. And they are reusable stickers so they aren't like the ones that cement on to something and never come off. Mostly they like to put them on their arms! :haha:
We also have a couple different 'stations' in the house - a play kitchen set that someone handed down to us is in the corner of the dining room, we have an activity desk (one of those V-Tech things) in the living room with the toys that they can sit at and press buttons and go through ABC's, numbers, colors, types of fruit, different music, etc. That's kept them occupied for an hour or so before. You may be able to get some of these things for free or gently used on FB Marketplace or something? I plan on passing ours down when they are done with them!
Another thing we got that they spent a lot of time at was my mom sent them a 'coloring' mat that you can suction cup to the wall or the floor and they play with water pens on it, and that brings out the color on the mat. I hung it on our sliding glass door so the sun would shine through and make it brighter. They loved that. It also has ABCs on it so they are constantly exposed.
Oh and their trikes - they have these little push car/bike things they can use indoors and sometimes they just go around and around and around and around...they are starting to pretend with them now too ("we're home! i'm going to put this in the shed" which is the closet :haha: )

Ugh I'm SO SORRY about all of your work/daycare pressures!! Your boss needs to get on it!! What does DH say about the situation? That situation sounds like the reason a lot of people give up their jobs - more money going out than coming in. We'd be absolutely lost if one of us lost our job or had to go Unpaid for awhile. I mean, we have savings for a few months but that can go quickly in the blink of an eye, as you know, with home ownership! What are the options you guys are thinking of?


----------



## mikihope

Thanks for the nice words, I do spend a lot of time kissing those chubby cheeks. And thanks for the tips! How are Timothy and Malcolm doing in daycare? Kai starts on Monday and I'm nervous! I start work that day too, but will only be physically at work for 2 days. So nervous!

Oh yes, stickers! We too have car/truck stickers as Kai is obsessed with them. We've been using them as incentives. Now we have them all over the house, even on the floors. Luckily he doesn't stick them on walls. I found a sticker on Aiden yesterday!

I love the idea of putting that drawing thing on the glass, may try that out. We have a table where Kai often plays with play doh, but really he just uses whatever surface to play on. He can draw or read on his own, but sometimes he wants me to do it with him. And yes, he loves his trike or balance bike or little car. But our house is super tiny, so it annoys DH when Kai comes riding along and squeezing around things.

Well, DH has been actually pretty good about my bad job situation. He's normally so anxious about small things, so it's pretty surprising. He told me I'd find something if my boss doesn't move forward, but I don't know. I'm very non confident and I hate interviewing. I'm considering taking a non science/tech job in the same workplace. We're still toying with the idea of me not working, but I'm not sure I can do much more of this. I love being with my kids all day long, but it's so tough. And I'm isolated so I'm getting really depressed.

How's everyone else doing? Haven't heard from you in a while, TTC! Wicky, Mum, I'm dying to hear updates on you and your LOs! Also, good luck for those who are TTC!


----------



## Wish2BMom

You've been at SAHM for a long time now (for someone who isn't a SAHM!) so I get it - it's a LOT. I found myself snapping at the boys more, just overall losing my patience with them way too easily and I hated myself for it. They didn't deserve it, they were just being 2 yos. Once they went back I felt a sense of relief, though I still missed them. But we are much more balanced now.

They are doing great at daycare. I hope things are able to stay this way for awhile but I am nervous about the upcoming school year. Their playmates' siblings will be going back and that just exposes everyone and we can't stop it. Most schools around here will be doing hybrid school sessions, but how long until a couple idiot kids start running around licking everything or whatever? NH is doing really great right now and not getting a 2nd surge, but DH thinks it's inevitable. 
I think you'll feel good once the initial anxiety of Kai being back in school is over with and you're back into the swing of things at work. Whether that means getting a new job or what, it'll come together for you. :) I'm glad DH isn't overly anxious about your job situation, I'm sure that helps a lot. 

YES! where is everyone else? I hope you're well!


----------



## mikihope

Thanks for the support, Wish! Glad to hear that things are going well for T and M at daycare.

Well, on his first day Kai was very happy to see his caregiver, but then he burst into tears when DH turned to leave (I was in the car). So sad. And there were all the reminders of fun times together when I got home. I've been at home with Kai for over 4 months, and I spent a lot of quality time with him as I didn't want him to resent the baby. Also, I didn't want him to slide back in his development. I know what you mean by being snappy, though... I started to get really short with Kai as time went on. He picked up on my scoldy tone, it was pretty funny to see him try to use it when the baby was making too much noise!

Kai's first day at daycare went well and he had a blast, but he was so sensitive and screamy after he got home. I think the change was just too much to handle. Poor thing, his second day seemed to go a lot better, so fingers crossed.

But yeah, it's going to be scary when schools open up. To add to that, I'm really worried about the university here. We had an outbreak here from idiotic fraternity parties. I had no idea the students were back in town, when they haven't even decided how classes are going to start this semester! Ugh.

NH is doing so great! Especially when compared to California... The good news for us is that Northern California is actually doing lots better than down South. It has been very annoying being cooped up over here and seeing all sorts of idiotic behavior elsewhere due to opening up. Our county and area was the first to close in basically the entire country, and it is the last in the area to open. We only got to outdoor dining and some retail, and they shut the dining completely but then were allowed to open days later. They're taking things very slow still. We also had an early mask mandate. So hopefully we'll do ok.

Oh yes, first couple of days of work from home were ok. Tomorrow is my first day onsite. Afraid and excited!


----------



## Wish2BMom

How'd the first day back at work go? I forget what you said you are doing with Aiden - I assume he's just enrolled at Kai's daycare, right? Oh yes, I meant to warn you about those big feelings and the first day back to daycare - first week even! They boys were absolute bears getting back into the swing of things. They just keep them so busy there, they were pretty tired. We always have a 'case of the Mondays' around here anyway. The boys have to adjust every week! Don't we all? :haha:

That's fantastic your area is doing so well and being so cautious. I guess we just had an increase in cases to a number it hasn't been since early June. So we'll see what happens. I need to get my hair done before the salons close up again! HA! I haven't had my hair done since January, I've been waiting it out. But it's just a bunch of straw now, I need someone to take care of it. My hair dresser is extreme in everything he does so I know his salon will be so clean you can probably perform surgery on his floor.

How's Kai's language development? The boys are just crazy with their speech right now, i love it so much! I love seeing the gears turning when they are searching for a way to say something but don't know the right word yet so they put it together differently. And when they use something they are super familiar with and pretend to do it - we play outside with their little cars and they'll tell me to go sit down. Then they'll drive up and say 'I have a delivery!' :rofl: (Amazon, anyone??) I'll say 'oh, yay! What do you have for me?' and Timothy will say 'pizza and burgers' :haha: Guess it's also a sign of how well we feed them! :rofl: They kill me!


----------



## mikihope

Wish, that sounds so adorable, your boys are so advanced in their speech! Or at least Kai is not as advanced... He does say 3 or 4 word sentences, but with simpler words. I sometimes feel that he'd have less tantrums if he could explain himself better.

We're still hunkering down here. Hair salons never opened up here, but I only go once every year or 1.5 years. Although... I did get my hair cut shoulder length before I gave birth, and liked it so much that I'm considering going to the hair salon more often.

It's been 2 weeks back to work, and it's kind of surreal over there. We have only a certain number of slots for onsite work (most people are still working from home), and we have to ask for our onsite days the week before. We try to arrange things so we don't have to be in the lab at the same time. There's a huge amount of planning and communicating to get work done for the day. We need to stay as far away from each other as possible. I haven't seen my boss since I've started! It's been good going back to work, but I needed time to get used to standing lots when I'm onsite.

So things were starting to look good, and I was shaking off the cobwebs and a bit of depression from being indoors constantly for almost 6 months. Then we got the email that one of the teachers in Kai's school tested positive for Covid-19! Since it was in a different room (the rooms have no contact with each other) and she'd already left to quarantine herself 3 days before Kai joined, and it was already 12 days since she left, we've taken the risk of continuing to send Kai to daycare. They've done everything very well and to our satisfaction health and safety-wise, including splitting the kids into permanent groups of 6 or less, making kids above 3 wear masks (they're now teaching the 2 year olds to wear them as well), so we decided not to pull Kai out. Aiden is supposed to go in soon... It's heartbreaking and I wish things were different but we simply can't afford to have even one of us stay home :cry:

How's everyone else? I hope to hear from you all, I've been wondering how everyone is navigating this pandemic!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Wow that's crazy to have to navigate work like that! I understand it but yes, that's a pain the rear and so hard to communicate like that. And a teacher tested positive!! OMG! I'd freak out! I completely get that they are doing their due diligence with everything and that's wonderful, but you must have initially freaked out. Man, this is all so hard. We'll get through it b/c we have to but it's still hard. I know you guys are spaced out but do you get to talk to each other? Is what you do in the lab pretty autonomous or do you have to work together?

I bet Kai's speech will soar now that he's back in daycare. We both feel being around the other kids and the teachers has really helped. 

Oh you're SO lucky to have hair that doesn't require a lot of upkeep!! Mine is just too fine and stringy for me not to get something done to it now and then. I don't go the every 6-8 weeks like most women my age do for grays but my grays aren't terrible. But I usually need to go for a trim b/c the ends get blegh! And then I get a color too b/c it adds texture to my hair. Then I throw it up in a ponytail or bun for the next 10-12 weeks! :haha:

How is your family doing?


----------



## mikihope

Oh yes, it's hard to navigate this new normal at work. We already have so many protocols in place for lab work, and now I have to put on gloves for normal work, and then gloves on gloves for lab work. And our PPE can't be shared anymore. We each have designated doors to enter the lab, to minimize touched surfaces. And we have to call each other to make sure we don't bump into each other, as the lab we work in is narrow in parts. Luckily, wearing a mask all day is not difficult as I used to work in cleanrooms for years. Unfortunately, I have to work very fast and I'm being pushed to be onsite for as many days (4) as possible, because our group makes devices for certain companies. Other groups generally do basic research and have no deliverables to industry, so we're a special case at the lab. Right now, we're in phase 2 of "return to work" at the general lab campus, where one fifth of the people are onsite. I'm one of the "lucky" ones who has to be onsite a whole lot to be able to do my job.

I'm dreading the slow increase in people, as right now the building is nice and empty and I feel relatively safe. I'm the only woman on my level, so the bathroom is pretty safe too. The buildings are all only open to employees who have signed up for a slot for the day, and there are limited slots. Everything else is closed, including the cafeteria. I like the way it is now, even though I miss the constant banter and social feeling I used to get in the building.

Turns out you're right, Kai's language is improving in leaps and bounds! Oh yes, I did freak out about the teacher testing positive, but then we let Kai go in as usual and we got used to the idea. Now I have to put Aiden in, and transition starts on Monday. Argh! He's just a little baby. Actually, he's quite a giant baby! He's 98% percentile on weight, height and head circumference. Maybe his hugeness will help him through any illnesses. At least he's super jolly. I thought Kai was jolly, but he has nothing on Aiden. Aiden laughs at everything, and he talks to himself and hangs out laughing in the crib for a while after he wakes up. Jolly baby chuckles are the best!

My family is doing fine back in Singapore, thanks for asking. My niece has super important exams (she's only 11!) and so she had to return to school quite a long time ago. They have very little covid community spread, so it could be done. My mom is driving everyone in the house crazy (she does this so well!), including my niece and my sister (her mom). It sucked for them to all live under the same roof - my parents and my sister/sister's family - even though my folk's house is big. How are your family doing?

I bet you look great, Wish! I really do need to get my hair done more. I guess my hair can grow to a long length without split ends because I don't do anything to it. I don't brush or blow it dry, I don't even towel it dry that much. I have never dyed my hair, except once in my early twenties, I did a home dye thing and turned my hair a very light brown. Anyway, I used to keep my hair all the way down my back to my waist due to my laziness. But it looks super duper flat and dead that way, as I have thin hair for an Asian, and too much of it (it gets heavy). So I should keep it much shorter, and go to the hair salon regularly after all!

Wicky? Mum? TTC? I hope you guys and your LOs are doing ok...


----------



## mikihope

Oh, and we did work together pre-covid. Especially my boss and I, our work often overlapped or we tag teamed a lot. I guess that was good practice for taking over jobs halfway and making sure I had good documentation for others to pick up the work. We now can't work together, but I don't find the logistics of it too bad.


----------



## Mrs. Friend

Has anyone successfully conceived with pcos and had their husband go through chemo?

Also - hi! I had a miscarriage before my daughter (who is now almost 9) and then one after her... that was in my first marriage. 

I am now newly remarried and TTC, but my dh has gone through chemo twice in his life... the most recent was 3 years ago. Doctor's say it isn't impossible for us, but I am looking for some encouragement/positive stories. 

TIA. <3


----------



## mikihope

Welcome, Mrs. Friend! I'm so sorry for your losses. I hope you have good luck and success with TTC. I don't have experience with pcos or chemo, but it sounds very promising to me that your doctors didn't dismiss your chances. Hopefully others with personal experience will chime in here. I'm sorry that things have been so challenging for you and your DH, and I wish for the both of you to be successful!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi ladies! I am finally getting back on here after a crazy 7 months. I have tons of updates, but I have to go for now. I just wanted to say hi and that Miriam is doing great. I'll post pictures and write more soon (hopefully this evening!). I've missed you all and am so glad to be back!


----------



## mikihope

Yay, Wicky! So happy to hear from you, and that Miriam is doing so well. Can't wait for your update and to see those photos!


----------



## mikihope

Well, today we have terrible air quality from all the fires in the region. Poor Kai and Aiden have to be indoors at daycare, which is not covid-safe. Sigh. At least Aiden is laughing all the time (instead of sleeping) according to his carers.

It’s that time of year again, last year we had a few power shutdowns due to fire danger. Not to be confused with the current rolling blackouts that we are experiencing right now since we don’t have enough power for everyone! So I had to write comprehensive documents for bringing equipment down and restarting them, as we don’t know who will be able to go in to do that. Normally it would have been me or my boss, but all our work is different now with all the social distancing and timeslot arrangements.

One recent bright spot in my life was when Biden picked Kamala Harris as VP, and when I heard them give their speeches. So normal! I need normalcy again. I’ve mentioned on this thread before that Harris grew up in a little house a few houses down from where I live. It’s now a Japanese bilingual Montessori preschool. She was born in the same hospital where I delivered both my boys. We’re thrilled over here!

So I'm still waiting for your update, Wicky! I want to see some smiley Miriam pics!


----------



## Wicky78

Finally made it back here to update you all on our crazy 7 months since DW had her hip surgery. I'll just hit the highlights.

- I got promoted to a new job in a different department. Very exciting and scary at the time. I really liked my old team, but I couldn't pass up the opportunity. I had to finish all of my work/tie up loose ends and train someone on part of what I did during the month of February. Two weeks in, the person I was training got the opportunity of her dreams and put in her notice... and I got the stomach flu. Thankfully, no one else caught it and I was able to get everything done at work before the end of the month.

- DW had excellent success with the hip replacement and within a couple of weeks was walking around mostly like normal, and definitely WAY better than prior to surgery. She was very happy!

- Started my new job and was training off site for the first month... except, COVID-19 meant I got sent home on lockdown two weeks into the month of training and was supposed to try to work from home... hahaha. I ended up getting called in to do employee screenings for about a month. Very boring, but better than trying to work a brand new job from home without much training.

- My mom was diagnosed with stage IIB diffuse gastric cancer (stomach) and had to have part of her stomach surgically removed. Due to COVID, she had to be at the hospital alone and had a rough time of it. But she did well and came home the same week. Started chemo a month later and was SUPER sick and low energy from the get-go, every day, despite being told it would have minimal side effects after the first 4-5 days of each 2-week cycle.

- MIL told DW she was scared to live alone and wanted to move to live with us. Panic ensued because we wanted to jump all over that (she had been refusing to leave her home or allow home care, but we didn't feel she was safe living on her own). We determined we needed a 1st floor bedroom and full bath.

- We looked into having an addition put on our house, but ultimately found the PERFECT house online, scheduled a showing, and put in an offer that day. It was accepted and we ended up moving June 8. It was terrible. My mom was sick and had to go to the ER for fluids, the movers canceled the morning of the move AFTER showing up, and I didn't get more than 2 hrs sleep for almost a week straight leading up to that. It was not pretty. Rescheduled the movers for the next day and made the move happen. The movers didn't take any of the items out of the closets and left a ton of stuff in the attic that we didn't find until the next day.

- A week later, I was diagnosed with COVID-19, via testing, and the baby and DW were presumed positive. Two week quarantine began, including distancing from my mom completely. DW never developed any symptoms. Miriam had a cold before I got sick, so we think she actually had it. My mom somehow miraculously did not get it. She was tested 3 times (because they couldn't continue chemo if she had the virus). I was sick for a month and out of work that whole time. I ended up having some weird neurological symptoms - memories not forming correctly, lots of confusion and fogginess. But otherwise my symptoms were pretty mild. I then got a secondary sinus infection, followed by bacterial bronchitis. Finally, after two different antibiotics, I was retested for COVID and it was negative, so I was able to go back to work.

- MIL came to live with us in early July and she liked it enough to make it official in early August and bring her furniture. It's been an adjustment, but is generally going better than I had anticipated and she is happy with us. Miriam LOVES having two of her four grandmas all the time!

- We spent all of July and August to-date moving things either in our new house, from MIL's house, or out of our old house. We also had the old house painted, repairs done, new flooring put down, and about 1,000,0000 other little things that we did ourselves to get it ready. We will officially put it on the market this weekend. I am SO READY to have that house sold because it is a serious albatross right now for me!

- Miriam caught up developmentally right before she turned 2. She talks a blue streak in complete and detailed sentences... and never.shuts.up. But she's cute! She is starting preschool remotely 3 half days per week in September. Not sure how they do that with toddlers, but we're excited to have her do something other than watch Daniel Tiger's Neighborhood all the time! She's turned into a little Daniel tyrant... any time the TV is on, she says "No! Daniel! Want Daniel!" and we either have to change it or turn it off or she just goes on and on and on, leading to a complete tantrum. Ugh. She is very opinionated! She's still small for her age, but is very active and a lot of fun most of the time. Those big toddler emotions are something else. We are so not good at dealing with them but we're also trying not to let her always get her way and become a total jerk. My mom is seriously phobic about Miriam getting mad/sad and will do anything to keep her happy, to the point that my mom is completely unable to control Miriam. So we're trying to nip that in the bud.

I have to go in a minute, so I'll add some photos of Miriam and her back yard playground (it came with the house!), also known as "my house!"


----------



## Wicky78

Adding some more pictures, as there were so many cute ones in the last 7 months!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Wicky....WOW. Just WOW. 2020 has been INSANE for you!! I'm so glad you are all safe and healthy and happy and adjusting to an entire new life now! HA! My eyes just kept getting bigger and bigger reading what you went through! I'm SO glad that that's all you had for COVID symptoms. Malcolm was tested last week b/c he came home Monday with a runny nose (went to school that morning with that) and a fever that was getting up to 104. It broke that night with one dose of Tylenol but to get back to school, we had to have him tested and he needed to be symptom-free for 48 hrs. Cue us going to the Dr on Tuesday only to wait until yesterday to get results back. Last week was a bit trying on DH and I having them both home for the week unexpectedly. And we're not psyched that this is going to happen with every runny nose basically. But hopefully the testing and results will get faster and faster and the most they'll be out at a time is 3 days or so. We were kinda hoping it was positive b/c that would mean we'd all have had it and we all reacted just fine. 
Miriam is SO ADORABLE!!! Happy birthday, little one! :cake: She looks like she might be the size of Malcolm, who is also still a peanut. When weighed at the Dr the other day, he is pushing a full 26lbs now. That's it. He's getting taller though but he still can only wear size 12m shorts b/c he's skinny. So he looks like a dude out of the 80s with short shorts on! :haha: Oh, and I know what you mean (I think we all do now!) about those toddler emotions!! We are trying to not give in to them too, so as not to create little jerks as well. HA! For the foreseeable future, it doesn't get any easier. And when you think they've capped at how defiant they can be, they come up with something bigger. But then, as I told a friend, you get morning snuggle time in bed where they ask you to sing Itsy Bitsy Spider and they sing along in their little adorable voice and everything is all better again. <3

miki - oh man, I was wondering how you guys were doing with the fires. Like there isn't enough going on! At least the baby is laughing - he just sounds so beautiful! 

not much new going on here - I just learned last week that I need to be ON TOP of my tasks at work b/c the boys could be sent home at any moment and be with us for days. The toddler beds are going relatively fine but I think the boys are moving out of the nap phase :grr:!! If they fall asleep for a nap, it's getting to be later and later. But they might be working on getting an earlier bedtime because of it and potentially sleeping later. So sort of a win b/c if I get to sleep later in the morning, I won't need a nap in the afternoon! It's just a weird schedule change. And a friend said that though you miss the naps, you also don't have to plan your life around them so it's sorta freeing.
So speaking of those tasks that need to be done, I should stop messing around with BnB and be off!


----------



## mikihope

Wow, what an update, Wicky! I’m in awe at how well you coped with all of that – so much crazy stuff in such a short period of time. I’m sorry about your mom and her struggles, and I hope that she gets well soon. I’m so glad your DW had a great outcome with her surgery, I broke my pelvis a few years back and I got a new understanding of how tough hip and pelvis issues are. It was so depressing struggling to stand up and to try to walk.

And how unlucky that you got covid. I’m so glad to hear that you managed to get through it… it must have been scary at the time. Luckily you have had a bunch of good things happen too, like your job (congrats!) and wonderful house! What a lovely backyard, and oh the amazing playground! Miriam must be in heaven there. She’s so adorable, and must be so cute talking up a storm. Kai has’t quite caught up with his speech, but I guess he’s pretty normal for a boy.

Oh no, what an ordeal for a runny nose, Wish! That's exactly why I have been dreading illness, which should come anytime soon. But then I’ve also been worried that Aiden has never had a cold or any bug because of all the things we do to avoid covid, and that he’ll have a super weak immune system when he grows up. Everything is just so anxiety-inducing these days! Two days ago, the lab suddenly closed due to fears of more dry lightning and more fires, but luckily the lightning and wind didn’t materialize.

Yeah, Aiden is a really jolly and sweet baby. But he’s a roly poly giant! He’s 22.5 lbs at 6 months. Almost the same weight as M! But now, I'm having a hard time with Kai’s tantrums. We're in the same boat -- you, me and Wicky!

He started screaming a ton again, I think due to the changes of going back to daycare and us going back to work. I suspect that it’s also because I went back to work and DH has to deal with him a lot more. DH hates the screaming and gets very angry during the initial part, so he reacts angrily then. So this sets Kai off more, and then after he’s gone through long period of crying and screaming, DH suddenly gives him a sticker or nice toy to cheer him up. I’ve tried and tried to convince DH to stay calm and yet never give in, but he does the EXACT OPPOSITE! He just wants to stop the screaming, and doesn't think of the long term consequences. I hate that he undoes all the work I’ve done, by giving in to Kai or giving him nice stuff to calm him down.

I guess I have the same problem as you, Wicky. How do you deal with your mom always giving in? I get so stressed out when he does it, like Kai will never be well behaved no matter what I do because he knows he can get away with stuff! Not to mention that he won’t learn how to deal with his feelings or be well adjusted. That’s how I think, anyway… I guess I’m overreacting. I decided yesterday to let go of how I wish DH would react, and it seemed to do some good. Other than that, I'm out of ideas.

It's almost the weekend... if it goes as it has for the past weeks, we'll be pulling our hair out at Kai's tantrums, but laughing at his antics. And the boys are starting to show that they really enjoy each other's company, which is super cute!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh I'm glad those storms didn't give you any trouble. How scary!!

Yeah sounds like we're all in the same boat for sure! I don't think I'm built for the toddler years, or at least 2-3. This is absolutely insane. I handled newborns so much better I think. Malcolm I can actually deal with but man, Timothy is something else. Even just coming down the stairs in the morning, wanting to do it at his pace and on his terms but...we gotta get going! Daddy has to get in the shower, your diaper is huge, we need to get cracking! Nope - just stands there. So you give him like 5 tries to come down himself but he goes mayyyybe one more step. Then you're done - so you grab him, he doesn't want to be carried, he wants to do it himself, and he's PISSED. So he turns around and tries to bite Daddy (who literally just woke up and now is dealing with this), so he gets an immediate time-out and Daddy is now the one who is pissed but remaining calm. Time out isn't going well and T tries to bite Daddy AGAIN - patience is quickly going out the window but he remains somewhat calm but shows he's mad and then T tries AGAIN to bite him (all while screaming and crying) and Daddy just about loses it. Again - we need to GET GOING. Time's a-wasting! Daddy makes his way to head back upstairs and T stands at the bottom of the stairs now whining and blubbering b/c he is 2.5 years old. Sigh. This was our morning. The first 10 mins.

Also, though DH took the brunt this morning, I'm tired of being the bad guy (I seem to somehow get stuck doing the things they don't want to do like get undressed for a bath, get bathed...the 'tasks'), I'm tired of trying to find patience I really don't have, I'm tired of trying to reason with a toddler, I'm tired of said toddlers thinking it's ok to throw things/take things from each other/beat each other up when they don't get their way, I'm tired of stuff like the color of the placemat they have being a major thing...I'm so tired. And they are in daycare! So I don't even have them all day still! But it's like you have to put your armor on to be ready for anything!! I have to find a way to look at a situation differently and deal with things differently but all of their reactions set off reactions in me that are engrained, like you just get MAD when someone bites you or pulls your hair. I completely hear you, miki, on feeling like you're going to mess them up if you don't teach them how to handle their emotions now. I wonder how important it is at 2-3, though, or if you just set the foundation now as best you can but in a year or two, they'll understand a bit more and you can talk through things a bit more. I def don't think giving them something is the way to go but I get also distraction can be a strong tool. 

...well that was cathartic! HA! thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## mikihope

I feel your pain, Wish! In a way, it's reassuring that I'm not the only one battling the crazy terrible twos. I know Kai is intense, but when he's not shrieking and thrashing around, he's insanely good fun and adorable and sweet. Yes, he has big feelings, and nowadays it's almost impossible for me to deal with them. I'm struggling through stuff too, so I'm not exactly the most patient I've ever been, and DH is an impatient sort.

I have to apologize, but your account of T going downstairs had me laughing! It's just so familiar. And I'm also always the bad guy. I get so annoyed when he calls out for daddy when he doesn't like what I'm making him do (or not do). I agree about the ingrained triggers, they are so tough to not act upon. I'm trying to rewire my brain, but in the meantime I tend to need to physically distance myself.

I like the way you think about it, that this is just an early phase, and as long as we do our best with the foundation, we're not screwing them up for good. I'm with you, I'm constantly saying to myself how tired I am of trying to deal with Kai's shenanigans. And the constant anxiety that this pandemic has brought upon all of us. I think I had pretty bad postpartum depression due to being shut in for almost 6 months with the 2 little ones, and no contact with any adults except DH. I have noticed how much better I feel now that I get to go to work. I work onsite 4 days a week, as my work is lab intensive. 80 percent of the lab is still working from home, and it looks like it might be this way for a very long time! They're saying a year...

And of course the fires are so bad this year, like everything else. It's like salt in a wound. My lungs are hurting, I'm coughing, I'm congested, my eyes sting and weep. And we can't just seal the whole building at work as that would increase the covid risk. The kids have been indoors for over 3 weeks straight already at daycare, which is not good for them. Sigh. Will next year come already?

On a lighter note, here are a few pics of Aiden and Kai. I make a rare appearance in one of the photos, but I'm making an ugly face in it. Kai and I have a lot of fun making faces and making really silly voices/sounds. Aiden is the most jolly baby ever, and Kai is so goofy... they're so great! Yesterday, I caught Kai after he put on Aiden's face cream on his own face, and rubbed a whole lot in Aiden's hair and forehead down to his eyebrows. Kai had been waiting to do that for a long time, as he'd been seeing me rub this cream into Aiden's cheeks daily. I wanted to be stern, but I couldn't help laughing as both of them looked so funny and they were both laughing!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh yay!! a miki sighting!! I love the silly faces! The boys are so freakin gorgeous! I could eat them up! That one of Aiden giggling - {swoon}

thank you for commiserating! Yes, when Timothy is not letting his emotions get the best of him, he's SO incredibly sweet. And he has the best little voice and speaks so well, that I love just listening to him and having conversations with him. He's started to give me this look and then if I catch him just right, he'll reach his little hands out to my face and say 'I need kisses' and pull me right into his cheek for a flurry of kisses while he coos and giggles. It's the most incredible thing - my heart just explodes. And he randomly, without me saying it first, told me he loved me the other day. <3 <3

We brought them to a farm this weekend that is a couple miles away. It's a running educational farm that is always open from dawn to dusk. They have walking trails, tons of animals in pens and pastures (goats, cows, sheep, horses, chickens - the normal farm animals). It was so beautiful and serene. The boys liked it for about 20 mins and then wanted to go to the playground but at least they got a change of scenery. And we can go there whenever we want since it's right around the corner. pics below plus one of them enjoying their swingset since M is making a silly face at the farm!

ughhhh I've been thinking of you with all of the pictures and videos I've seen of the orange skies in the SF area and north. It makes me SO sad to see/hear/read about what's going on. I hate this time of year. Yeah, it just really needs to end already. And now on our side, hurricane season is upon us. Then flu. Then nor'easters for us, though our winters have been milder lately. *sigh* We'll make it through. It'll one day be a blip and we'll tell our grandkids about it. I'm so sorry you had such bad PP too - I can totally see why. It's hard to be cooped up without all of that going on! I'm glad you're feeling better now though and work is helping. Any movement on a new job or position or whatnot?


----------



## Wish2BMom

i don't know why the walking one added twice. Oh well! :)


----------



## mikihope

Thanks so much, Wish! I have to constantly hold myself back from biting them, because I don’t want Kai to think biting is ok! Your boys are adorable too, and they look like they’ve grown so much. I love M’s cheeky face, I can’t help but fall for toddler boys with cheeky grins!

Wow, my heart would explode too, what a sweetheart T is! I keep trying to get Kai to say “love”, but he doesn’t seem to even grasp the concept. He’s not great at cuddling as he’s always on the go. But once in a while he’ll decide to snuggle up for a few minutes. It’s been a while, though.

I envy you, a farm for the boys to visit so close by. We have one in the hills that we love to visit, but it does require a 15 minute drive. Plus it’s closed now. And the swing set is amazing, I now feel like I’m depriving my boys of great swings, as we don’t have any in our little garden. We have a great playground/park a block away, and the public pool is also a block away, but we can’t use any of that. So depressing!

My PPD turned out to be alright, since I never actually realized how bad it was until I started to slowly improve. I’m still not out of the woods, but I don’t know how much of it is just pandemic anxiety coupled with the fires/heat/power shutdown anxiety. You have so many forces of nature to worry about too, and this year is just such an awful year for everything – they seem to be worse than normal!

Thanks for asking about the job thingy. It’s a big thing that I’m anxious about. My pay is dismal, and daycare increased the fees for each boy by $600! I was already anxious about putting Aiden in, and now we’re draining away our savings. I asked my boss about the job when I started back at work, and he said that they were certainly going to move forward with it. But then my postdoc has been extended due to my leave (normally a good thing), and so they’re just doing nothing once again. I hate that they seem to need the end of my postdoc to want to move on it. I’ve asked so many times over the last 2 years, telling my boss that I'm struggling and need the increase in pay. I have spent almost 5 years working at this amazingly low pay. If I were to go out in industry and work at my level, I’d earn more than twice that. Trouble is that I love working in these research and science-type places, so I’d prefer to stay. And I don’t want to commute to some company, I’m done with the crazy Bay Area commutes. Argh! Please think good thoughts for me, I really need this to move forward!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Always thinking good thoughts for you, miki!! you are right - there is so much more to worry about these days, especially in CA. Earthquakes too, plus all the things you mentioned. My friend who lives in So Cal JUST got her kids out to the beach the other day for the first time in 6 mos, and they live like a block from it. Her oldest son is autistic so he's been extremely stressed about Covid, he didn't want to go to the beach since so many people aren't wearing masks. But they finally got out and said it was amazing. I do consider us very lucky to have the space and openness around here that we have access to (plus lower covid counts) - the playground opened at the beginning of the summer and we have that farm now too. The boys were asking to go back to that yesterday, actually. It's supposed to be back in the 80's this weekend so maybe we can do that again this weekend.
But I know what you mean - it would be tough to tell the difference between PPD and general stress and anxiety right now. I can tell I'm even starting to feel it just weighing down on me. I am so isolated and feel like I have no friends. There's a mom up the road that I recently met and I'm actually nervous I'm going to scare her away by being SO EXCITED TO TALK TO SOMEONE ELSE! lol She's gonna think i'm crazy. I gotta play it cool... :haha:

hmmm...maybe we can do a beach day this weekend ourselves! End of Sept shouldn't bring a lot of people to the beach!

What do you guys do on the weekend? How is DH's anxiety with everything these days? 

and $600???? per month/year??? that's SO MUCH!! now money worries on top of that! When does your post-doc end? i don't even know what that is, i'll be honest. I didn't get past my Bach degree. Is it like you have to work there a certain time as a 'student' or paid intern and when you finish those hours you get your PhD? THEN you can be considered for a pay increase to like 'employee' level?


----------



## mumof1+1

Hey. 

Sorry for the delay, I’ve been a bit busy lately! The kids finally went back to school after 6 long months!

Maisie is now 6.5 months old, weaning is going well, she cut her 2 bottom teeth at 4.5 months and has just this week cut her top 2. She’s an amazing sleeper. Tells us when it’s bedtime too bless her. Such a good girl. No more for us though as we’re back in the court process for OH girls as his ex is a bitch!

His eldest has turned into a typical teenage which is making things difficult as hell. My son seems to be struggling with the year 6 transition and it worries me badly because he’s at high school next year.... he seems too young :(

Im absolutely balled off with covid now. But life goes on. Hope everyone’s doing ok. Sorry not really had time to catch up properly..... xx


----------



## mikihope

Thank you thank you so much, Wish! It means so much to me that you're thinking good thoughts for me. Silly me, I forgot that people not in research generally don't hear of postdocs.

It's a type of "apprentice" low paying job for people who have just gotten their PhDs. In the past, people would do this for a couple of years, publish good papers and experience and move on to get a proper job. Nowadays people can stay in postdoc positions for 5 or 6 years. In our lab, the max is 5 years. You have to leave your position after that, and you have to look for a job yourself. My group didn't have to wait for the 5 years to be over to create a job for me if they thought I was worth it, but that's what they're doing. It’s incredibly demoralizing. So I have an extremely low pay for my experience level, and now we have to pay an extra $1200 (each month!) for daycare for the boys. So stressful!

Strangely, DH has become less anxious. He still gets grumpy and upset easily, but he is generally in a better mood, and he recovers fast nowadays. He’s still full of negativity, but I think he is getting used to the thought of the virus in our lives. Unfortunately we still don’t go out, just a car trip to the drive thru once a week. We plan to get a bike trailer for Aiden, and then we can all go cycle as a family. Hopefully that will happen soon! 

It’s wonderful that you get to do all these nice things with your boys. I am living vicariously through you. I look forward to the day we can do this as a family. Despite being so closed down, we still have community spread. But I still believe that the sacrifices we made are paying off, and will continue to pay off. Luckily people here believe in science. Berkeley is doing very well despite it being a university town. The positivity rate is something like 1%, and there are few cases for the population.

I’m sorry that you are depressed too. It’s amazing how down everyone feels, it really shows how much we yearn for human interaction. How cool that you met a mom up the road that you can talk to! I have no mommy friends yet. Oh yes, I know how it feels to be able to talk to other humans. I became a new person after going back to work. It’s different that I wear a mask all the time, but I am used to working in cleanrooms, so mask wearing is 2nd nature to me. It’s true that the paper style masks were easier to deal with, but I’m now used to the cloth ones.

Mum! So happy to hear from you, and so glad that Maisie is doing so well. Do you have photos? Wow, 4.5 months for her first teeth! I thought Kai was very early, and I don’t think he had his bottom teeth until at least 5 months. Lucky you, I’d love for Aiden to sleep through the night. He used to wake up at about 5am, and now it’s twice a night! I think he’s teething. Sigh.

Wow, you have a lot on your plate! I hope that somehow your OH’s ex sees the light and doesn’t drag out the court process. I hope that she sees that it’s not good for her own kids.

It’s so hot today I’m melting. We don’t have AC here as it doesn’t normally get so hot. Got to get away from the computer now!


----------



## mumof1+1

Maisie is such a happy, easy baby. She absolutely melts my heart. 7 months tomorrow and appears to be a double tooth cutter. She cut her 2 top teeth last week with minimal impact bless her. But now she grinds them which sounds awful. Weighed her this morning, she’s 15lb 10 now bless her. Weaning going well. Pretty much ears anything offered. Can’t believe how fast it’s going.

Hope everyone is keeping safe and well during this sickening time in life xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh mum, she's such an angel! I'm glad she's an easy baby for you - sounds like you have enough 'other' stuff that you're dealing with. What's the issue with OH's ex? Is he fighting for custody now? Are you moving the other kids into your house too? How are they with Maisie? They must love her to pieces. Oh I remember when my niece hit the teenage stage - it was like overnight, she learned to scoff and roll her eyes like a pro!! Good luck, I hope it doesn't last too long! 

miki - ahhh thank you for describing the postdoc thing! That sounds like it's super easy for companies to take advantage of! I hope they give you a legitimate raise and position soon!! That'll alleviate so many stresses for you.
That does sound like your area is doing what it needs to do. There's been an uptick in cases here but mostly in nursing homes. But venues seem to be tightening the reins again a bit. I agree with you - the sacrifices we are making today will hopefully be what is needed for a positive outcome and this will one day be just a blip in our lives. I've seen a couple memes say something like 'make sure you're writing this stuff down b/c one day, your grandchildren will be doing a project on the Plague of 2020 and you'll be their resource!' :haha:


----------



## monroea

Hey all! I'm 35, hubby is 32. I have one daughter that's 9 years old and he has two sons, 8 and 10. We decided to try to have one of our own and that ended in as a chemical pregnancy. I freaked out afterwards and went back on birth control. I felt like maybe it just wasn't meant to be. Fast forward about 2 years and I convinced myself to get off there pill again and we conceived. I ended up miscarrying around what would have been 9 weeks. Now I'm in limbo. I don't know if we should continue trying or just enjoy our 3 blessings. Part of me worries that I don't have the energy that I had 10 years ago. My body is definitely more tired with aches and pains that I didn't have when I had a newborn back in 2011. Any other moms feel like they aren't sure that their body can handle it now that you're 35+?


----------



## mikihope

Maisie is adorable, Mum! I can relate to the how your baby is bringing you so much joy. It's a ray of sunshine in this pandemic. She's so much lighter than Aiden -- he was 22.5 pounds at 6 months. He's such a giant baby, it's not Maisie that's small. How are your other kids with their baby sister? I'm sure they love her, she sounds so sweet! And she had her teeth early too, I'm impressed at how unfussy she was. 

Thanks, Wish. I've given up hoping they'll do anything before my postdoc runs out. Unfortunately, I qualify for an extension due to time off for maternity leave. It's going to be months from December. I'm steadily running out of money. I guess that's partially why I can't stay calm when Kai is acting out.

It's been quite trying the past weeks, with Kai acting out more than usual (and his usual is a lot!), and then Aiden falling ill with a cold. His first cold! He dealt with it fine, but we were nervous as we didn't know how he would react to being ill. He was cheerful throughout, since he's such a laughy baby, but he's had days of loose stools. Today, he suddenly started babbling and crawling for the first time, so I think he's better now.

Anyway, Kai has started hitting at us, both randomly and when frustrated. It's not hard, more like a test of what he can do. I'm not sure if potty training or the baby changing into something more mobile is contributing. I've been losing my cool a lot too, which isn't helping. Sigh, I need to break this cycle. On the plus side, Kai is really adorable and hilarious, a spirited boy. He loves to sing and perform, and Aiden finds him very entertaining, which helps.

Hope everyone is doing as well as things can be these days. I'm not surprised at the uptick where you are, Wish. It's looking like things are getting worse everywhere re the pandemic, but I think that was always expected in temperate climates as people move indoors and flu season starts. I hope we all cope well over the next months!


----------



## mikihope

Welcome Monroea! I'm so sorry about your losses. In my eyes, you're so young and I bet you won't have a problem. I think we draw on strength that we didn't know we had, as we add little ones into our lives!

I wanted to tell my story to give you some hope as I'm now 49, and I have an 8 month old (Aiden) and an almost 3 year old (Kai). They were conceived by donor egg, as I was too advanced in age. I was 46 when my first was born, and 48 when my 2nd was born!

It took quite a while for me to recover after this birth and I only have stopped feeling exhausted recently, but I'm doing well considering I had my boys 2 years apart. Also, 11 months before I had my IVF transfer and became pregnant with my 1st son, I had a horrific high speed downhill bike crash. My elbow broke completely off and I broke my pelvis. I was bedridden for a while, it took a long time to be able to walk.

And yet I don't think I lack the strength or energy to raise my kids right now, and my toddler is extremely spirited and never stops running, dancing and moving. So I think that while you'll probably feel the difference at first, you'll probably surprise yourself at how well you feel after a while. At least that's what happened to me!


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome, monro!! I can only echo miki's sentiments - I was 42 when I had my twin boys and they are close to 3 now. We also had them via donor egg b/c of my old age/low counts, but I wouldn't have my amazing little monsters if I didn't go that route. I see you as so young too! You'll be fine! 
But I see no difference in my energy levels as other Moms 10 yrs younger than me. Everyone is in a state of exhaustion, just from having toddlers! HA! But no, I feel like I take good care of myself and keep humor going as much as possible too. But I run and dance and do all the things with the kids and I'm completely fine. Granted we aren't going out on Friday nights with groups of friends while we get a sitter or anything anymore either, but DH and I were hitting up concerts into the late night every couple months or so and we were able to hang long enough. I hope this helps. And I, too, am so sorry for your losses. I experienced a few when we were trying with IVF/OE and it was so sad and frustrating. I lost one (ended up being 2, with one blighted ovum I think) around 9 weeks as well. That was my first round of IVF. 2 yrs later, almost the exact same cycle to the day, I got pregnant with my boys. <3

miki - oh no, I can read so much angst and stress going on in your note. :sad: I'm so sorry!! The hitting - it's so frustrating. Hopefully he learns his boundaries soon. I have a friend whose 5yo is hitting another weird, hard transition where he's yelling, hitting himself, arguing about everything. This year has just been so hard - they have a new baby too, they've moved, Covid, he's online learning in kindergarten, he doesn't have any friends near them (they moved from CA to WA). There is so much going on for the kids too and they have very few coping mechanisms. I'm sure Kai's dealing with all the things plus his own brain development opening up new things. Hang in there!! ice cream for everyone ;)

Not too much going on here - I want to start potty training soon. Malcolm has started to say that he doesn't want a diaper but we're trying to make him understand that that means he has to use the potty all the time. I'm about to go out and buy a posterboard and stickers b/c I think they use this at school. Overall, he's going on the potty more at school but not necessarily 'going' but just sitting when they change his diaper. I want to strike at the right time, while the iron is hot. I was ordering diapers online today and seeing the babies on the packaging, it seems weird to still be doing this. So - maybe time to work on our own transition. Timothy is not as interested in it, but he'll go before bath and sometimes he'll go when M has asked to. Other than that, I think I'm realizing that I'm the one going a little nuts now and just burned out on 2020 as a whole. I'm still saving some PTO to take for when the boys are sick and can't go into school but hoping they don't need to and I can take a couple days for myself and do NOTHING. Pshhh right.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks for your caring words, Wish! I've been super stressed out for a long long while, but I'm feeling hopeful and happy nowadays (dampened a bit by the shenanigans still going on). Kamala Harris' childhood home, about 4 doors away, is now covered with chalk messages and flowers and balloons. People are visiting, bringing their kids. It's a happier time, and I can feel it in my neighborhood. Her mother was a scientist at my lab, so there's another personal connection.

Talking about my job, after I asked for the 100th time, my boss said last week that they might not have a job for me. They are negotiating a joint research project with MIT, and if it goes through, the person they hire needs to fly to Boston to do experiments on equipment there. So that rules me out for that job, if this goes through. I feel that not thinking about a way to hire me shows that they don't value me, and I'm so disappointed. I was strung along for something like 2 years. Since they extended my postdoc, I have a job, albeit too low paying, for almost a year more. In the meantime, either I get hired by them, or I will have to look elsewhere as I am running out of money.

Wow, potty training 2 at once! I hope it goes smoothly. I didn't plan on potty training Kai for a bit, but school told me a few weeks ago they thought we could start. We went immediately to underwear (except for sleeping or long car rides). Well, it was a lot easier than I feared, mainly because the school does the work on weekdays! After a few accidents at home, he got the idea that he didn't like being wet. He also got the hang of pooping in the toilet soon after. I think the accidents actually were a good thing, they taught him his limits and the fact he didn't want to feel icky. He just goes to the toilet when he feels he needs it (we use a seat and a stepping stool), and it's a weight off my shoulders. He's not perfect, but it sure went so much easier than I feared. So that's the takeaway from my long blurb - potty training turned out to be a lot easier than the anecdotes I had read online.

Oh boy, I think I can understand how your friend feels. These little people just can't deal with the big changes, and who can blame them. We struggle too! Funny thing is that when things get so bad that I think I can't cope, Kai always turns a corner. He's now super fun and the hitting/screaming is not terrible. It's still there, but at a level that I can deal with!

The boys got their flu shots on Wednesday. It was a drive thru, and I think it made it a much better experience for them. Neither of them cried or reacted, and they didn't seem to feel any effects, they were both so cheerful. I was so relieved!

How is everyone else? I would love to hear from you, and photos of your LOs would be great!


----------



## Wish2BMom

How is everyone doing? Holidays are almost upon us, is everyone getting ready? we are actually almost done with Christmas shopping. I think the big presents are done, but I still have stocking stuffers to get. It's going to be so fun with the boys this year - they'll finally understand it a lot more, love the decorations, songs, etc. I'm ready to dive in now!!

oh miki, I'm so sorry. That's horrible and very discourteous of your employer to just use you and discard you like that. I truly hope it ends up being a blessing in disguise and you can find a bigger, better job that pays you oodles of money! When will you start to look? Can you look while the postdoc is going on or is it like a contract you have to see to the end?

That's awesome about the potty training AND the hitting!!! Yes, i think we need a 'bootcamp' of underwear-only weekend and I think they'll get it. They really want to wear 'pull-ups' as they call the underwear, and they know other kids at school wear them so they want to. But they haven't connected that going potty all the time = freedom to wear underwear. So we'll have to connect those dots with some accidents. Maybe we'll tackle this over the Thanksgiving weekend since we have Thurs-Sunday off and nowhere to go!

That's really cool about Kamala Harris' childhood home and her mom! I'm really really happy for her and SO happy to have Trump on the way out. Another good thing that happened this year. And with the vaccine around the corner, hopefully we will see a light at the end of this tunnel. <3


----------



## mikihope

Wow, you're really organized, Wish! I can't think beyond the next hour these days, so I'm sure I'll do everything last minute this year. You're right about our boys being more aware, at least it will be fun to see how happy Kai gets. And Aiden chortles in sympathy whenever Kai laughs, so it can get really hilarious!

How's potty training? Did you do the "boot camp"? Kai hates to leave his fun stuff to go use the toilet, so I find myself sounding naggy, constantly reminding him that he can use the toilet if he feels the need. He still has accidents at school, I think that maybe they are not using diapers during his naps. We do diapers during naps at home, as I can't bear the thought of the constant cleaning of his sheets.

Yeah, I think it's cool too about Kamala and her link to my neighborhood and life here. I was also so happy that Trump lost, a weight lifted off my mind for maybe a few days. But now that things are dragging, I'm feeling down again. I can't wait for the day that his nonsense doesn't control my mood. I'm sick of narcissists controlling how I feel. Which brings to mind the horrible phone call I had with my mom. I actually don't call home because of her, and all she does is unload her woes (mostly criticisms of my sister and her family who are living under her roof) on me, she's never once listened to things going on in my life or my issues. It's always about her. I finally had enough of pretending to listen to the crappy things she was saying, and I hung up on her. This is not normal for me, and it made me sick to my stomach, but I think that I have reached the limit of my tolerance for nasty people.

And then I'm finding myself really sad about my work situation, I'm often on the verge of tears when I think about it. Thanks for your sympathetic words, Wish, they really helped. Yes, I can leave for a new job anytime I want, but I'm very disheartened whenever I look at job postings. Plus I am terrified of interviews. I still want to work for my current boss in this group, and I would still take a job if they offered me one, but I'm going to try to move on so that I won't feel like it's the only option if it happens. It hurts that I was strung along for 2 years, and I'm paid half (or maybe less than half) of what I'm worth. I feel like they only want me because I cost so little to keep on. I used to feel so happy to work there, so proud that this lab has so much great science going on, and now I feel like I don't belong. I don't have much self worth (thank you, mom!), so I'm actually happy to be paid a low salary as long as I can have the flexibility to spend lots of time with my kids. So it's not like I'm some demanding person.

So I'm actually very depressed these days... isn't everybody? Sigh. I hope everyone is managing to stay hopeful and look forward to the upcoming year. I'm going to try my utmost, and thank goodness I have these two adorable and hilarious boys to help lift my spirits!


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw Miki - I can feel your sadness through your post. I'm so sorry you're in this mindset. That said, I'm QUITE proud of you for standing up to your mom!! Even if it was just omitting her from your ear! You're 100% right - you're worth more than just being a dumping ground for her woes. She's your MOTHER. Now that you know what and how a mother should be, set your own standards. You're a fabulous Mom to those 2 little boys and maybe even a better one in spite of your own. And you're a loving, caring wife to boot! Your family is very lucky to have you! Your Mom also probably feels lucky to have you too, though shows it in a very wrong way by depending on you to make her feel better about herself constantly.

So, re: work...something that keeps popping up every now and then, and actually my Mom says this to me b/c I'm not terribly happy at work lately - if you walked out the door tomorrow, they'd just hire someone new. You are replaceable. Like everyone else. Where you are not replaceable is at home. So your happiness at home is what is most important. Screw your company! (sorry...getting fired up here) They are not treating you with the respect in which you deserve to be treated! If you knew this was happening to a coworker who just worked her butt off for a PhD, what would you advise her to do? Stay for less than 1/2 the price or go find something that was worth her time? Speaking of time - if you're going to spend that much time away from your family, and pay for daycare so you can do it, the very least you can do is have a company and job that appreciates you for it and pays you justly.
Ok, off my soap box. You're worth it. Trust me. :hug:

And I know what you mean about Trump. He's just a petulant child at this point. Go away and let the adults run the country please.

Lastly, yes - I'm fairly depressed as well. My marriage isn't great - I often wonder if we should divorce. But that doesn't seem fair to the kids and what is wrong seems like something we should be able to overcome, but I just don't feel like my husband likes me. But I also think he might be a little depressed too and his actions (or lack there of) and tone is how it comes out. But I don't stick up for myself either so I am not a victim. I can't socialize. I'm too homebound. I try not to be depressed, knowing a vaccine is coming. But winter is just about here too. We usually hibernate but I need to keep these boys outside to run off energy, so much to my chagrin, we'll be playing in the snow! I just bought them some better gear so they won't be cold. My work isn't great - I have a newer PM who just seems to be a tattletale, which sounds so childish of ME to say but it's ridiculous. Never in my career have I had someone email my boss so much about something she perceives as a shortcoming. It's ridiculous. I'm 45 yo and you can't just TALK to me? Though I realized last week that we are just different. She didn't like how I was talking something through in email b/c she was on the email and she just gets too many emails. :shrug: But then she's mad when I don't include her on a whole email chain b/c someone surprises her by asking about it. Sigh. I'm so over it. I hardly feel like working anymore as it is, I don't like my role (it's way tooooo detailed for me, I need to be more strategic or something, or go back to a small company but I'm with you - I hate interviews!) Why can't we all just be independently wealthy??? HA! How "republican" of me to say! ;)


----------



## mikihope

Thank you so much for your caring words, Wish! And big hugs back... don't we all need these so much these days?

I'm so grateful that you validated my view of my "mom situation". I didn't grow up with a healthy relationship with her, so I often feel guilty for stuff that I shouldn't feel guilty for. The good thing is that my mom is the type of narcissist (it took me decades to realize that's what she is) that isn't too over the top, and the type that needs people to like them more than their need for control. So in the end she pretended that nothing happened and I got a normal text from her today. Phew!

Your mom sounds wise, and those are the same words my dad said to me many a time -- "nobody is irreplaceable". I think those words kind of hold true in today's working world, but with a bit of a twist. I have a very niche type job/skillset in a niche type situation (govt research lab), and they would not be able to replace me per se if I left. But they would let me leave without filling the spot if they had to. I guess I didn't want to let myself believe it, but now I'm forced to. I'm grateful that you are so supportive of me, and I hope that I can solve this job issue sooner rather than later. And I hope that for you too!

It's too bad that you are unhappy in your job, I know how that feels. I have spent 14 years working for awful bosses. The current one is fine though -- finally! Anyway, even though I loved what I did (I somehow always do), I was so unhappy that I would feel like running away while I was at work. It really sucks to be unhappy at work! And that PM of yours, what is wrong with her? That is such awful and toxic behavior. I don't blame you for feeling the way you do. Let's hope both our work situations improve soon!

I'm sad to hear that you are struggling with your marriage. Hopefully it's related to the blues that hit in the early years of having kids. It's really tough on relationships! And add in the pandemic to the mix... Not to minimize your feelings, but I've often thought the same thing as you describe. DH is wonderful in so many ways, he's great at taking care of the boys, and he is a better housekeeper than I am. But he has an awful scolding tone a lot of the day. He basically barks at me, and is super critical. I've thought to myself that he doesn't seem to like me, and I've thought of divorce too. So I wonder if this is common in marriages when the kids are young, and if you get through this, that your marriage is stronger than ever? I hope so!

And I wonder if our DHs are actually anxious and/or depressed. I have had some success after loads instances of heartfelt emails which I would write the day or 2 afterwards. He would actually read them and apologize then, and even open up a bit. And then on my part I'm trying to leave him alone when it happens, and not pointing out that he was hurting me in the moment. He's generally jovial and chatty towards me a little later, and that's when I sneak in a little "Oh that was unnecessary to talk to me like that". I feel like he's been getting better, and I've been less upset. Maybe he's less anxious these days? I hope this happens for your DH too.

Yes, 2021 is looking much better than 2020. And yes, the vaccine is here! Trump is almost gone, even though he lingers... I'm now trying to think of him as a smelly fart, since I'm told that "trump" is English slang for "fart". Mum, you would know, I guess... I hope you, Maisie and the rest of your family are doing well!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I just wanted to pop on and say Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays to everyone!! I hope you are safe and healthy and have lots of fun, despite there being a pandemic still outside our doors ;) 
Cheers!! Here's hoping 2021 is marginally improved! HAHA :xmas8::xmas9:


----------



## Neversayno

Hope you don’t mind me jumping in. I’m 38 and I think I have the start of my BFP...my little boy is 9 now and I used this site when we were ttc. I’m back again and hoping this is it because i said 38 was my cut off point. (I will be 39 this year).

anyone else is a similar boat?!


----------



## Neversayno

monroea said:


> Hey all! I'm 35, hubby is 32. I have one daughter that's 9 years old and he has two sons, 8 and 10. We decided to try to have one of our own and that ended in as a chemical pregnancy. I freaked out afterwards and went back on birth control. I felt like maybe it just wasn't meant to be. Fast forward about 2 years and I convinced myself to get off there pill again and we conceived. I ended up miscarrying around what would have been 9 weeks. Now I'm in limbo. I don't know if we should continue trying or just enjoy our 3 blessings. Part of me worries that I don't have the energy that I had 10 years ago. My body is definitely more tired with aches and pains that I didn't have when I had a newborn back in 2011. Any other moms feel like they aren't sure that their body can handle it now that you're 35+?

Hope you don’t mind me jumping on! Ina. Very similar boat. I’m 38 with a 9yr old OH is 38 and has a little girl who is 7. I got my bfp on New Year’s Eve after a chemical in April I am very cautious and I’ve been reading so many things online about being a geriatric mother and I’m really worried I won’t be able to do it! I’ve made the decision to not tell anyone until we have had the all clear baby is healthy (is I even get that far) so I don’t think we will be telling people until 20weeks!! 


monroea said:


> Hey all! I'm 35, hubby is 32. I have one daughter that's 9 years old and he has two sons, 8 and 10. We decided to try to have one of our own and that ended in as a chemical pregnancy. I freaked out afterwards and went back on birth control. I felt like maybe it just wasn't meant to be. Fast forward about 2 years and I convinced myself to get off there pill again and we conceived. I ended up miscarrying around what would have been 9 weeks. Now I'm in limbo. I don't know if we should continue trying or just enjoy our 3 blessings. Part of me worries that I don't have the energy that I had 10 years ago. My body is definitely more tired with aches and pains that I didn't have when I had a newborn back in 2011. Any other moms feel like they aren't sure that their body can handle it now that you're 35+?


----------



## Wish2BMom

congratulations, never!!!! I love a new BFP!! Do you think you'd be able to get any tests done re: progesterone levels or anything or just going to go with it? I come straight from infertility so that's where my mind goes. I don't even know what goes into 'regular' fertility! :haha: Good luck to you! Please keep us posted!
My babies turn THREE next Friday and I cannot believe it! They've asked for cupcakes and we have a few gifts that we didn't put under the tree that we'll give to them. We are also going to put the pedal to the metal and start potty training FOR REAL. It's just time.


----------



## mikihope

Yay, congratulations, Never!! I too love to see someone getting those two lovely lines! Good luck, and don't worry about being a "geriatric" mother. I'm sure you'll do great!

Happy holidays and Happy New Year to you, Wish, and to everyone! How wonderful, your boys turn 3 soon! Kai's was last month. He didn't understand why he couldn't have a birthday song and gifts every day. He sings "Happy you you!" 

Good luck with potty training! It has been far easier than I feared, but that's with one. Hopefully both your boys take to it well. How are they doing in general? Have they gone back to school yet?

My boys now play crazily with each other, and while it's so hilarious to watch, it's actually very stressful. It's obvious that somebody (or both) will get hurt. I never knew that a baby could wrestle a 3 year old, but that's what Aiden does with Kai. He almost gallops across the floor and pounces on Kai, and he's cackling with laughter while Kai shrieks with joy. But I know it will end in tears, so it's all I can do to allow them to play on. I know that play wrestling is good for the boys, so I try to let them play while trying to reign Kai in a bit.

I feel a bit better about the job thingy, after a friend of mine pointed out that maybe my boss can't say that I would be favored if they did start looking to fill my position. Since we're a government lab, they have to treat this as a new position and post it widely, interview everyone that applies, and prove to HR that they chose the very best candidate and that they are able to pay me (i.e. they can't give me an entry level position as I have a PhD). I need to compete with all those people from the normal job pool. I've asked several times if he had misgivings about my ability to get that job, and he told me no. But he's always sounded very hesitant. I've thought that maybe he didn't want to hire me, but maybe he's just worried that HR might not be convinced that I'm the best person for the job. I guess I should spend my time working well and smart, and see where that takes me.

I hope everyone is feeling more hopeful about this year! I think I am!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Never - what's your status? I hope you're doing well!

good morning all! Happy New Year! Yes, I'm feeling hopeful for what this year has to offer and hopefully the light at the end of the tunnel for this virus. Though these additional strains are scary. I mean, I know the flu has many strains and I also understand that you won't necessarily get them, like with the flu or a cold, but it's still crazy. Just biding time until the summer when hopefully the vast majority of people have the vaccine.

That's a really good point about your job, Miki - smart friend. Your boss's perceived hesitation may not be anything at all. He may want to gush about you and tell you you'd be hired ASAP if he had anything to do with it. When are they posting it?
The boys sound adorable and right on track with having 2 boys! Yes, i'm constantly trying to stave off injuries, it's tiring! But it's fun to see them getting along. They actually don't wrestle all that much. Their physical contact comes when they push, shove or hit each other b/c the other took a toy or something.
Kai and his birthday - SO CUTE!! The boys have been asking if it's their birthday for 3 weeks now. So I finally get to say that this is the week. They've only asked for cupcakes so I'll get some for them - "bamilla" (vanilla) and chocolate. Easy peasy. I was going to make some but we don't need 12 cupcakes around here! I'll just pick up one for each of us in the household and call it a day. And the cupcake baker extraordinaire ones are usually better anyway! :)
How's daycare going for the boys?
Yep, the boys are in school. They haven't been out at all except for days off for holidays. They should be starting preschool soon, moving up into that class, but b/c of COVID guidelines and capacity levels, they have to wait until there's room. 
Potty training is not really going. They loved using the new stool/seat cover thing I just got them but the novelty of that wore off quickly. And they feed off each other. So if one is pulling on regular underwear and the other says he doesn't want to wear it, the first one will take his off and say he wants a diaper too. UGH! I read an article that basically backed up what I'd been feeling - it's all about control, it's all in THEIR control and they'll change to using the potty when they are good and ready. We are going to attempt to do it this weekend, though. We want to 'run out of' diapers and really not give them any other option. We'll see how that goes!


----------



## mikihope

How’s everyone? I hope that things are going well! I've unfortunately been mentally and physically drained of late. It's just been so crazy, the pandemic and the awful stuff going on in this country. And I am completely demotivated, depressed and angry about my job situation these days. This isn’t me! I actually forgot that I used to be so positive, so full of joy and so able to enjoy all the little (sometimes perfectly mundane) things that life has to offer. I need to be the best “me” to be the best mommy for my boys, and right now I’m not.

And Aiden and Kai are such hard work, but they are so crazy cute! Aiden still wakes up once or twice a night, but he makes up for it by being a super jolly baby. Kai's antics make me shout with laughter many times a day, but at the same time his spirited nature makes me want to scream just as often! Anyway, how are the other LOs on this thread? I’d love to hear how they are doing!

Your boys sound so cute, Wish! And no wrestling or rough play? I wish Kai wasn’t so rough and Aiden wouldn’t lunge towards him cackling with laughter and instigating things! So how was their birthday? I bet it was super cute!

Oh yes, Kai had to wait to go to the next room too. He was also given the option of moving earlier, but we chose to wait. He’s been in the new room for a month, but it was probably not too big a change since he made the move with the 3 other kids in his closed group. Still, I think he was more difficult for a while, and I think he’s started to turn a corner and show longer glimpses of the super sweet kid he can be.

How's potty training going? Kai still has accidents during nap time. Not sure when he'll get the hang of that. I think you’ve got the right ideas, and hopefully your boys are doing great by now. I guess if one does well, then the other one does too?

So…. I'm so depressed about my job. I have low self esteem, and so I've always been in job positions that are far beneath my true potential. And now I get so tired, and I can't find the energy to work towards finding something. I’m coming to the realization that my boss doesn’t really appreciate my work in the way I’d thought he did. I’m in the lab all the time, rushing through the myriad projects and troubleshooting processes and lab equipment. It takes a very experienced and dedicated person, a multitasker who is good at hands on stuff and documentation and communication. A postgraduate science and engineering background is required. I think I’m being taken for granted, and they’re loving the fact they got to pay me half my worth for over 5 years. What gets to me is that on the 2 years of talking to my boss about the hardship of being underpaid and needing a "proper" job, he has never once updated me regarding the job on his own. He obviously doesn’t see it as important enough to even think about.

I get so depressed and angry every day at work now. Sometimes I don't feel like working, and I am utterly demotivated. I love the lab, so I’ve been trying to see if I can find something out of my field instead. But it’s so hard when you’ve had low self esteem all your life and you’re intimidated by any sort of job posting! I feel trapped and unhappy now, and I’ve been digging into emergency funds for a long long time. The stress is unbelievable.

But enough about depressing stuff. I have two amazing and adorable sons, when I thought that I’d never be able to have kids of my own! I’m so grateful for the option of donor egg, and to the amazing donor who did this to help others.

There, the thread is now officially positive again! I hope to hear from others, both the old guard and new people chasing that BFP!


----------



## mikihope

I forgot to add that my boss is also pushing me to do more and more these days. Over the years, I've become kind of a low level lab worker to him, where I get stuff fabricated and I troubleshoot processes and equipment, but only what he asks for. There is no time for research or any personal projects to better myself in. I have little time or energy during this pandemic, and he's been pushing me more and more. I now have to come in 5 days a week, at his insistence, when the work policy is to minimize the time onsite if possible.

I am very resentful of the fact that he is pushing me to work like this, when I'm so poorly paid. Why should I bother to work hard in this situation? He's really expecting too much...


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hey Miki!! 
For what it's worth, I think you are coming around to your own worth and realizing that you're definitely worth more than what your boss is taking you for. You definitely deserve better and they are definitely excited they get someone of your credibility and stature for a bargain price. 
I'm actually looking for a new job right now too and know the anxiety you feel about job postings. I'm trying to keep in mind that I can throw my hat into the ring for something that sounds a little out there because as good as I want to make myself sound in my interview, there is a bit of massaging going on with them too about the role and what it entails. You have to keep in mind your transferable skills and how they can be used in whatever role you go for. Try not to feel stuck in your current situation. Pandemic or not, you can find a better role out there!! I know it stinks and it feels like a mountain to climb, but just think of the other side when you find a job that's worthy of YOU and your skills and time, that pays more!! You'll feel so confident you took the leap and hopefully your financial stress will lessen too. But the only advocate for you is you - do YOU think you are worth it?? You got this!! Grunt worker no more!!

The boys sound amazing! I just love having two boys - they are definitely the joys of my life. Potty training still isn't happening - I think we annoyed them the one weekend we tried it out. But we may try again this weekend since it's a long weekend and see how we do. I really just think Timothy is going to dig his heels in and he'll come around on his own terms. Then Malcolm will fall in line. He looks up to his 'older' brother so much, it's so sweet.

Their birthday was great! it was a nice reminder that you don't need to do too much in order for them to feel special and have fun. Balloons, a couple cupcakes and special shirts made with tractors on them ("I Dig Turning 3") :haha: , which they still wear to school - and they were happy campers!! They had a ball. 

hang in there, miki - I see a light at the end of the tunnel and I really hope you do too, or do soon. :hugs:


----------



## mikihope

How's everyone? I hope that things are going well! I know much of the US has been freezing cold, I hope that everyone’s ok. I've unfortunately been mentally and physically drained of late. It's just been so crazy, I'm sure everyone feels this way right now! Aiden had a bad cold that turned into possible pneumonia, and at the moment he started recovering he caught another cold that caused wheezing and labored breathing. We had to take him to the emergency room last Sunday and again today! And my job situation took a very bad turn. My boss showed his true colors and I’m still reeling. It's such a long story, and so unrelated that I'll put it in a separate post!

Aiden and Kai are such hard work, but they are so crazy cute! Aiden still wakes up once or twice a night, but he makes up for it by being a super jolly baby. And I think he’s starting to snuggle, which makes me happy since Kai is affectionate but not snuggly. And his antics make me shout with laughter many times a day, but at the same time his spirited nature makes me want to scream just as often! How are the other LOs on this thread?

How's potty training now, Wish? Did Timothy come around? Kai still has tons of accidents during nap time. Argh! Not sure when he'll get the hang of that. Hopefully your boys are doing great by now, and I guess if one does well, then the other one does too?

Your boys birthday celebration sounded great! It's so fun how delighted they are with so little at this age. Aiden turned 1 on non-existent February 29! Kai loved singing "happy you you!" and he's playing with Aiden's tricycle these days.

Here are some photos of them. I like the pic of both of them since Kai is his usual cheeky self. There is a photo of Aiden in the most adorable hospital gown in the ER – I didn’t know they made them this size! The other photo shows Aiden with eczema relief cream slathered on his face...obviously Kai's handiwork!


----------



## mikihope

So after I returned to work during the pandemic, I’ve noticed that my boss is not as nice to me. It’s mostly a vibe, so I can’t even confront him about it. The most obvious is how he’s slowly insisted that I turn up at work more days, until I’m here all 5 days. He used the excuse that there was a lot of urgent lab work coming up. There has been none - - he just wants to force me to come to work. Over 80% of people at the lab have been working from home since the start of the pandemic, and management says that we should WFH as much as possible for safety’s sake. He knew I had an infant at home, and I told him I felt unsafe going onsite so much. Instead, he also asked me if I could come in on weekends sometime, and earlier on weekdays since I have to leave at 4pm due to daycare’s shortened hours. Now that he has hired a part time staff that (he thinks) can cover many things I was in charge of, he doesn’t care about pretending to be nice and reasonable.

So it's always been me begging him for an update about hiring me for over 2 years. I asked again 2 weeks ago, and he finally admitted that they were going to hire another postdoc. He just said it like it was nothing; he didn't even apologize or mention it again. He’d always told me it should be no problem hiring me into a staff position, and he just needed to discuss with HR. So I waited for years while working in this low paying non-position for nothing.

I asked him a few days ago what changed over these years. He said nothing changed! So this was his plan from day 1? He said I wasn't "flexible" enough. I asked him to elaborate. Turns out “flexible” is doing all the copious lab tech work, and in their spare time and weekends come up with my own research to work on. He didn't have any research projects for me to work on, like a scientist should. I realize now that he's actually bad at his job, so he uses people. He bombarded me with lab work for his stuff (often didn't let me know what they were for) so I couldn't do any research work.

All the equipment in the lab is very old, including the chemicals. It's so challenging to work in here: the work is hard and very hands on, troubleshooting is really tricky, it’s dark and the light is yellow, we have to be in charge of and fix the ancient equipment -- and yet I've always loved it. They couldn't find someone for a long time, before I was head hunted by the deputy director and agreed to join them.

So looking back, I realized that my boss had been using me and didn't see my skillset. I was a "work robot" to him. I thought that he was really happy with my work. Turns out that he wanted to get rid of me for years, when he figured out he wasn't going to be able to push me to work after hours. My kids come first, and I told him that, plus they're so young. He never gave me feedback or tried to work with me to make things better. He made it seem he was happy the way things were.

I always got all the lab work done on time or even way ahead of time, and I made sure that all his many requests were met and everything ran as smooth as they possibly could. So I thought he appreciated my efficiency, diligence in the lab, loyalty and love of the lab. When he started giving the new guy most of my mundane lab jobs, I thought that it was so he could put me on more important and research-related work. I didn’t dream that he was trying to replace me. Although… I did think it was strange that he started giving him some of the high level stuff and snubbed me when I mentioned that I could help do those too since I had lots of experience.

I also just realized that he is horrible at doing actual research, which is really his job as scientist, and so I kept losing momentum to the point I have achieved nothing. I became demotivated and I blamed myself constantly for my failings. I didn’t realize why I was so exhausted and depressed all the time.

I was so down for so many years, and I chalked it up to my poor health and being stressed for no reason. Plus there was the awful bike crash, 2 IVF pregnancies, the pandemic. My boss acts cheerful and friendly, so I couldn't see I was being manipulated and pushed. I now know that he does that to get people to do stuff for him. He used to ask about and talk to me a lot about Kai. Then he met Kai and didn't even bother to look at or interact with him. He doesn’t ask me about my kids at all now. His nice guy persona was all an act. Nobody knows his true colors, they think he's a nice guy who can't seem to get his research published.

His way of pushing is so subtle, it’s more of a vibe.. like he’s not happy when you need to slow down or take time off. It’s what he DOESN’T say/do rather than what he DOES say/do. It’s pushing by omission. I felt it when I was pregnant both times, so I ended up pushing myself to work just as hard in the lab as before. I was exposed to tons of solvents daily in the lab, I had to lift and move heavy objects, and I had to deal with heated acid and base baths. I often was afraid that I had harmed or killed my growing baby. I was so afraid to take time off, I barely did. After they were born, I was terrified when my kids were ill. I would have to tag team with my husband so I could work at least half the day. When we couldn’t, we had to hire last minute nannies from those companies, very expensive and we had no idea if we could trust them. I slogged through all sorts of pain and illness. People marveled to me about how much time I spent in the lab.

I have been so depressed about my job. I have very low self esteem due to how I was brought up by my mom and from past abuse by others, so I think so poorly of myself that I keep allowing myself to be used by unscrupulous bosses. And now I'm looking for a job, confidence that I never really had is shot, and I have nothing to show for the 5 years of work under him. He probably badmouthed me to the higher ups too. I guess I just need something that will enable us to have a decent life with our kids. I'm so afraid, I hate job hunting. I don't have enough confidence.

One unexpected outcome of finding all this out is that I’m enjoying work more now that I know why I felt so stressed out. I felt like a failure at first, but soon realized that there was no way anyone could succeed working for him. Someone tried to warn me about this when I started, but I didn’t believe her. So because of all the stress my health has been failing, my back is really bad and I have horrible knees that make it almost impossible to go up or down stairs. But then again, I now can breathe easier, I feel like a weight has been lifted. I enjoy my time with my boys so much more. It does make me sad that I didn’t realize the quality of my time with them had suffered, but better late than never, I guess.

And the big silver lining... In the space of 4 years I managed to recuperate from a terrible bike crash, and go through the whole donor IVF process and give birth to my 2 kids. So even though I feel almost violated by his sneaky behavior, I'm glad I didn't know he wanted to get rid of me. If he'd been obvious, I probably would have been working way too hard – and been too stressed out - to have my boys.

Sorry this is so unrelated and so long. I've been blindsided and living a lie at work for over 5 years, and it affected my relationship with my LOs and DH. I’m so afraid of searching for a job when I feel this “unconfident”, but I have to trust that there’s something out there. Oh, and I hate interviews, they make me incredibly nervous!


----------



## Wish2BMom

First off - those babies of yours are sooooooooooooo gorgeous and edible and I just want to squish them all day!! I love the birthday song! And yes, Kai and Timothy still sound so much alike - even his affectionate vs snuggly - Timothy isn't very snuggly but Malcolm will snuggle all day. I'm so glad Aiden is ok now - the breathing issues can be SO scary! I will never forget when we had to take Timothy to the ER b/c is O2 was low and he was having retraction and they had to take xrays and ughhhhh it was so sad to see his little body going through that!

The boys still aren't trained. This is a very slow process for us b/c they just have to come to it on their own now. Malcolm said he had to go potty before brushing his teeth the other day, just outta nowhere. Timothy is sitting on the potty a bit more at school but when we even suggest it at home, it's a hard No. We'll have to do another weekend of underwear and uncomfort but I almost feel like it has to be a whole week or something at this point. I think Timothy is just digging his heels in. We're trying every angle we can think of - 'being a big boy' (but I feel like this is almost shaming him or trying to embarrass him and I don't like that), trying to bribe (but we may have to turn this up a notch to cupcakes or something...), stickers/celebration when they DO go, simple logic and pointing out the benefits of it like 'you wouldn't have so much lint/red bum/wetness everywhere/etc if you just went potty'. I have no idea where to go with this. I think we started too late and I'm pissed b/c I wanted to start about a year ago before they really started to have opinions and independence.

and now WOW!!! you've completely been railroaded!! i can't believe it!! What a horrible person like him to even function like that. To just take advantage of people, even at their most vulnerable. I'm SO PROUD OF YOU for realizing it!!! You should try to pull your confidence from that - look what you've been able to uncover and come to by yourself, when no one else has. What a terrible person and you're rising above!

I can tell you - no one likes interviews. I'm looking for a new job currently too and I loathe the process. But just bite off what you can chew - you take what you've learned and you use that to your advantage. You don't have to know the whole job, just have the transferable skills and be a positive and willing prospect, ready to learn and make a difference. I truly think that's what stands out to most places - are you all in and ready to join us? Do you have the basic skills we need and then we'll teach you the rest? That might differ in your industry but it sounds like you have a lot to offer a place. Man, i think you're a superhero for figuring this out. 

I know you must feel so distraught and out of sorts, feeling like there was wasted time with your boys but you are SO RIGHT - look at what you've accomplished despite this manipulation you were living through. And you're right again about maybe it being good you didn't notice until now. And you're sticking up for yourself NOW - go get that new job!! Go be that stellar employee to someone who will appreciate all you have to give and work with you to keep you happy and healthy! If they have anything of an exit interview, I'd let it rip too on this guy (professionally of course). What a terrible person and maybe other eyes need to be opened.

keep us posted!!!


----------



## Wicky78

Hi, ladies! I know it's been a long time and I've really missed you! COVID has really put a damper on my mood and ability to push myself to interact with people other than the bare minimum required to function. I didn't realize how much I was isolating until recently and I think maybe the better weather is helping me feel a little more like reaching out and connecting with people again.

I caught up on everyone's news in the thread and I'm just so sorry to hear what you've been going through with work, Miki. I am glad that you are able to start seeing your own worth and that there has been something liberating about knowing this guy is a total jerk and was using you. What an awful boss and work situation! I know looking for work is hard under any circumstances, and if you're feeling uncertain about yourself, it can be even more challenging to navigate. BUT... you have a lot of information now about potential red flags and what you don't want in a future workplace. The last time I looked for work, I tried to put it into the perspective of me interviewing them to see if I'd want to work there. I had just worked in a toxic environment that had taken away all my confidence and then when I was out on medical leave for a surgery, was told not to come back and they were laying me off (which I thought was illegal?). Anyway, I tried to get as much information as possible about the work environment and "what's in it for me" beyond just the salary. When I looked at it that way, I was a lot less nervous about interviews. And I managed to get a job I really liked within a team of really awesome, kind, supportive people. I hope something similar will happen for you because I know you are worthy and deserving!

Okay, back to the kiddos... I can't believe we all have 3-year olds (or almost)! Where has the time gone? I am so glad to hear about others' potty training woes/successes and the hitting, stubbornness, and other non-fun parts of having a toddler. We are really struggling with the impulsiveness paired with trying to always be in control.... Miriam seriously has these all-out meltdowns where she practically growls (crying) and stiffens all her muscles to the point that she starts shaking. She does this any time she doesn't get her way or we scold her about something she shouldn't be doing and has been told 100 times not to do (like climbing on the kitchen table or throwing crayons at mommy's face!!!). DW has a really hard time with the behaviors and resistance we get from Miriam because she feels like it's manipulative behavior and intentional (in the moment). I see it as developmentally appropriate behavior from a very strong willed yet sensitive child, so I don't tend to get as angry in the moment... but it does wear on me. We finally signed up for an online parenting class because we need professional help, but COVID has limited our options. I think it will help me, but I'm really worried DW is too rigid/easily angered to take it all in. I'm not hopeless about it because I see she wants to know how to improve things, but I am really worried. 

I can't remember if I told you all this, but my mom moved in with us last spring because she was diagnosed with stomach cancer. She went through treatment and is doing great, but she now lives with us permanently. I would not recommend this to any of you... my mom isn't quite as difficult as Miki's, but she is up there. She wants things to be "just so" and is only really worried about what other people will think/see. So she's constantly butting in with her opinions and disapproval of our parenting IN FRONT OF MIRIAM so that's not good. This just adds crazy stress and all kinds of emotions to the already challenging task of parenting a toddler. DW's mom is also living with us now and she has dementia that affects her language centers - speaking and processing. So that's stressful. On the other hand, Miriam gets to spend time every day with both of these grandmas and she loves it. They love her so much and she is the only person MIL can talk to in complete, coherent sentences. I'm glad we're getting benefits from it, but man... it's a lot of work. 

DW is mostly retired and only working 1 day a week at her job now. She easily fills all the rest of her time with caretaking at home. She is the only adult at home who can drive and she manages all the household chores and errands while I work. She is planning to have her knee replacement surgery in June and we are hoping it goes as smoothly as her hip surgery, though we know it will be a harder recovery. Her hip is so much better that it is exciting to think her knee could be that good, too.

Miriam has been in virtual preschool all year, 3 days a week. We realized that she has never been around other kids her age because we never had time before the pandemic (and didn't know anyone) and then with the octogenarians in our house, we couldn't risk sending her to preschool in person. DW is the last adult in our house who will be vaccinated (first shot today!) and then we are going to try to send Miriam to preschool. She needs other kids. She needs friends. We see her play and she is so imaginative, but she is always with adults and never kids. She treats our four cats like siblings and gets all territorial about her toys and them "touching" her stuff. It's kind of funny, but also really sad. She'll be three in less than a month. I'm completely at a loss on what to do next for potty training but we are working on eating better as we think that might help with the other end, too. She still eats very little (not necessarily picky so much as just small amounts) and only weighs about 26 lbs now. She just started growing out of 12 month tops in the last week LOL. 

Wish, I don't know how you do it with two toddlers at the same time. Miki, I don't know how you manage two kids. I am barely managing with my one! LOL I love her to pieces but oh.my.word it is hard. Also, you both mentioned hubby issues and wondered if it was relationship strain that's normal for toddler parents... I can't answer exactly, but I have to say that DW and I have been having trouble, too, and I've been afraid that if we don't get things back on track (nothing major, just little things), we are going to grow apart and end up divorcing. So maybe it's "normal" worry during this weird pandemic era and toddler parenting time. Anyway, I am thinking of you both and all four of the boys. 

Here are some recent pictures of Miriam. The first two are by a professional photographer last October. This kid is obsessed with bones and skeletons! The others are just random cute pictures... like the day she got her big-girl bed, working at grandma's desk, and playing in the snow (on the one day we had snow this year in NC). I love seeing all of your pictures, too!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Miriam is so beautiful!! She really is just darling. <3 I hope you have that pic of her in her yellow dress framed somewhere!

Man, you have a lot going on Wicky! i'm so glad you were able to pop on here and give us an update! I think this whole last year has just been weird. I wonder how we'd be as a couple without a pandemic, without my FIL living with us and just being a family of 4 under one roof. Not that my FIL has much impact on us but I think he stresses out my husband b/c they have VERY different political (and really anything) views. And my hubs isn't one to sit back while his Dad makes a comment and let it go b/c it's asinine in his mind. So there can be tension. But overall, his Dad helps us out a lot and honestly he's probably only still alive and doing as well as he is b/c of the boys. He just loves them to pieces. I imagine living with Miriam has the same effect on your Mom and MIL. But that is a LOT for you and DW to live with in addition to her surgeries and you both raising a toddler through a pandemic! Plus with the addition of the judgement from your mom, dementia with MIL...girl....whew.

I love that you're sending her to school soon - she will love it!!! And i love that you've found a job and environment you love as well - everyone deserves that. I'm on the hunt right now and I can agree with you about going into any interview with that mindset - it totally helps. They are checking you out AS MUCH AS you are checking them out! You have the ability to make the decision to not join their company as much as they have the ability to try to hire you/decline you. The more you feel you are on a level playing field with them, the more confident you can be. :bodyb:

So potty training has taken a positive turn I think! The boys have been sitting on the potty more at school this week because I am using bribery! M&Ms all the way - they get one in a bowl for every time they go on the potty so they come home to either 1 or more M&Ms waiting for them. I prep them in the morning, remind them as I'm giving them kisses goodbye, whatever. Just trying to plant as many seeds as I can for them. I think it's starting to become a habit. Malcolm asked to put on underwear this morning but it was literally 5 mins before they were leaving and I didn't have time to go get like 8 pairs of underwear/pants/sweatpants to bring in for him. But we'll work on it more this weekend! I was talking this morning about how it's one more step to becoming a big boy, and they can show all the other kids in their class how to be big too - be a leader! They have no clue what a "leader" is but when I was saying they could show the other kids how to do it, Timothy's eyes lit up. He's always been a bossy pants anyway so maybe I just hit on something! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## mikihope

I'm so happy to see your update, Wicky! And thanks for sharing your adorable pics of Miriam. What a cutie! She's so tiny... Aiden is over 26 pounds already. And wow, what an update in general! You and DW have so much going on in your life. Just having my mom living with us would do me in! I definitely understand the judgment and what would people think part. Ugh, it really gets to me! Especially since I'm the opposite.

I'm glad that DW is doing well with her fixed hip! As for the issues that you mention, I think the early years are tough on almost every marriage. It's my belief that things get better after that. Fingers crossed! DH also gets very upset with Kai when he acts up. He forgets Kai is essentially a baby, and thinks of him as an adult. He doesn't see Kai's emotional struggles. And he too is rigid and gets angry, and it upsets me a lot. But I've noticed that he's gotten better as Kai's grown older. Of course we still have Aiden, but I'm hoping that DH will be more chill by that time.

Wish, Timothy sounds so much like Kai as usual, down to the bossy pants! Hopefully he's now pushing that potty training forward.

Good luck in your job search too, Wish! Actually, I had a zoom interview the Friday before last. This was through my network, I really hope I get it even though it's just a tiny startup with 2 staff and one manager. It will be a way for me to be less invisible - - I want to undo the past 5 years. My normally low self esteem has hit rock bottom and I'm so deathly afraid of needing to interview at more places. I'm in a place where there is huge talent and fierce competition. It's been almost 2 weeks and I haven't heard back... No idea how I'll manage if I don't get the job!

Thanks for being on my side regarding my hopefully soon to be ex boss, Wicky and Wish! I can't believe how blind I was to his awfulness, but then again nobody around him knows he's not a smart, hardworking, nice guy. I'm sorry that you were treated so badly and had your confidence broken, Wicky. I hope this is the end to toxic workplaces for all of us!

And thanks for your support regarding my job situation. Both of you have given me such great advice. I wanted to say more about your posts, but I actually barely have time now that I'm trying to apply for jobs and translate my CV to a resume. I just thought I'd pop in to let you know I'm grateful and thinking of you all!


----------



## TTC74

It’s been a zillion years since I’v posted an update. It’s entirely possible that many of you do not remember me even though I remember most of you because I’ve been MIA so long. Having read and related to the last few posts, I thought it was high time I offered an update and a “me too!” On a side note, if you think you remember me but my profile pic confuses you, I had a gastric bypass in February of 2020 and lost 140 pounds. So, I definitely look different. 

Bellamy is four now. I also have 28 and 26 year old daughters. The oldest made me a grandmother two years ago. 

I can relate to the workplace issues. I’m a prosecutor. The last elected official (the nig boss) really disliked me (for stupid reasons that are insignificant). On January 1st, we finally (after 16 years) got a new elected official. Things could not be more different. I feel respected and appreciated and for the first time in many, many years, I do not absolutely abhor going to work. So, if you are unhappy at work, look for new work. I have found that this change has affected every aspect of my life (which definitely includes my attitude and mood at home). 

with respect to moms living with you, my mom lives with us, too. Things are so horrifically bad that we are trying to find a way to tell her she has to go (I have an aunt who is willing to let her move in next door so that she wouldn’t be alone). My mother has terrible mental health problems that she refuses to acknowledge and have treated. She insists that she was misdiagnosed 25 years ago as bipolar and she is really just agoraphobic and there is no treatment for that. Nevermind the fact that her diagnosis was brought on by the fact that she was shoplifting massive quantities of merchandise every time she walked into a store until she got caught and now has a conviction for grand theft at 50 after never having gotten in trouble in her life. Because she isn’t treating it now, it’s getting worse and worse in terms of her behavior, mood swings, and even cognitive abilities. Did I mention that she is stealing from me despite everything I have done for her. It’s clearly a mental health thing. It’s largely food stuffs that I could care less if she used. Instead, she will take it and hide it in a cabinet so that she can secretly use it when she chooses. Heaven help you if you confront her because it’s deny, deny, deny. Also, her hiding place isa kitchen cabinet that wasn’t being used. That’s sort of a insanity in and of itself. Does she think it’s a secret, hidden, kitchen cabinet? Apparently. 

then, we get to issues with our SOs. DH never thought he would be a father. So, at four, Bellamyhas him wrapped around her little finger. So, I am constantly trying to make him understand how being a complete pushover is such a disservice to her. I understand. She’s shedding real tears during a temper tantrum over the fat that the food you gave her is minimally different than what she wanted. She isn’t a toddler anymore, though. So, you have two options. Acknowledge her feelings and put her in a calming time out (not to punish but to teach her to take some time to herself and re-center when she’s upset). Alternatively, you can completely ignore her until she comes around. Yes. You always tend to a crying baby. At four, you are teaching her that bad behavior gets her attention and that she doesn’t need to have self-soothing techniques because dad will always swoop into the rescue. It’s maddening! 

Here is the most recent family pic I have. I’m holding Bellamy. My oldest daughter is holding my granddaughter, and my 26 year old daughter just got engaged within 10 minutes of this picture being taken.


----------



## mimi4

unfortunately, the picture is small, and I cannot see :( All the best to all your family


----------



## TTC74

I’m going to try to repost this family pic.


----------



## mikihope

I'm so happy to see you back here again, TTC! And wow, you look great and adorable Bella has grown so much! I love your family pic, everyone looks so happy, and I think you look radiant and strong! I can't imagine how much hard work you must have put in to lose that weight. I'm so in awe!

Thanks for sharing about your job situation. It's great that your job got better and you're doing so well now. I agree, I need to leave! 

Unfortunately, I didn't get the job I interviewed for. I was recommended by the director of the facility she uses to do her reeserach and make her company products. She goes to him for advice daily, and he's helped her with her company. So when she contacted me and I interviewed, the director thought it was a done deal. When I didn't hear back from her for 2 weeks, I wrote an email and she responded that they chose someone else. It was like a gut punch. I expected to I kind of know that it wouldn't have been a good thing to work for her, but I still was very down after that. I'm now so afraid that there's nothing out there for me, yet I want to leave my user boss NOW!

Wow, your mom situation sounds bad. My mom has issues too, but I think she's a covert narcissist. What keeps her at bay is her need to appear like a nice person. Sadly, my nephew and niece have been messed up by her horrendous control and manipulation. My sister and her family have lived in my parents' house their whole lives. My niece now hears screaming voices of dying people, sees things like crawling people with missing eyes... I'm so worried for her and her brother. I think she might be bipolar, but at least my sister is getting help for her. My nephew is withdrawn and sullen, a far cry from his winning personality when younger.

Ugh, I know that feeling, when your DH gives in to the little one's tantrums! I'm in agreement with your thinking. And why don't they understand the long term harm it does? DH is a bad combo of extreme impatience and quick to give in. He gets angry really fast, so he's glad to get instant relief by just giving in. Argh! But I think things may be getting better as Kai gets older...


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all!

WOW TTC! How the heck are ya? been a long time - good to see you pop on. You look FANTASTIC! Way to go on the weightloss - that's no joke! You look so happy and what a lovely family you have. Congratulations to your newly engaged daughter too! Bellamy is adorable, as I knew she would be. Those curls, i'm sure, are still to die for! Probably part of why Daddy is so wrapped! I'm so glad your job worked out for the better too. That's where I am - i just know so many facets of my life will be happier when I get this straightened out. it's actually not as bad now as it was back in Feb but it's still just not the type of work I want to be doing any longer. I have an interview set up for next Monday, so fingers crossed!

Miki - i'm so sorry that first one didn't work out for you! I am so crushed too when things don't work out with the very first one. I feel horrible for my super smart cousin who just applied to like 12 schools for grad school and wasn't accepted into any of them. I have no idea why, she's so driven and gets great grades. But it is what it is right now and those were not in the cards for her just yet. I feel the same for you - the RIGHT role/position/company will come around and you'll be so happy you weren't just newly hired into another place!! The daily grind of being with your current boss sucks though, I know.

Things here are fine - boys were home for another week b/c of a + case in their classroom so that threw us all for a loop. They love being home so it was hard for them to get back into the swing of things this morning. A deadline of mine suffered a little bit but I got an extension. I'm trying to finish things out now but just took a little break to say hi here! :)
No potty training yet but this has to end soon. I'm so ready to just say 'no more diapers exist' but I think we'll have to take a week off for that so we can focus for longer than a weekend. And i'd like to do it when they can be outside most of the day too so it needs to get a touch warmer. Hoping maybe for June. Though my week off at that point is for when my folks are here finally for a visit. Sigh. It'll happen...it'll happen. I think the boys are now clinging to being babies still - we need to get rid of the whole changing table and everything. They love being babied even for that brief moment. They keep asking if they are 'big boys' now b/c they are in Preschool and they do other 'big boy' things. I just keep saying 'you are! almost all the way but we have to get rid of diapers next!' in a positive way but I think they are more clinging to 'ok so i'm still a LITTLE BIT baby...'. 
Everything else is either GREAT or we're surviving or whatever. DH problems last week here too but perhaps we were both just stressed out from the week. DH has started going to the gym again and he didn't get to all last week but he just keeps everything inside and then explodes at me at stupid times where it doesn't make sense. Never talks through something. Good times. 

I hope you all are well! I think I might be hanging up the BnB thing here for a bit. But I hope to check back and see that you got a new job, Miki!!! GOOD LUCK!!! You GOT THIS!


----------



## Wicky78

It's so great to see you, TTC! Congratulations on the weight loss! As the other ladies said, that's a lot of hard work and determination on your part. Way to go! I love the picture of the family. Bellamy is adorable - I can't get over how fast these kids are growing. So happy to hear all your good news :) Also, so much empathy for your mom situation. I swear, people who haven't had at least one parent live with them in adulthood just don't know how stressful it is. I find it feels like parenting a teenager, except the power dynamic is all screwed up because the teenager is your parent and they have always "been in charge." Some days DW and I laugh about it, some days we yell/scream, and other days we cry. It is a roller coaster. Then add in some toddler emotions and WOW it gets dramatic fast!

Miki, I'm so sorry to hear you didn't get the job... but it seems like you might have dodged a bullet if the hiring manager didn't even have the decency/respect to tell you until you chased her down. That's just not cool. I really hope you get something great when you get your new job! DW and I are still struggling with our varied approaches to parenting/limit setting, too. Sounds like that's par for the course with toddler parenting! After the last time I posted, I found a positive parenting class and signed us up for a free intro session online. We both agreed it was a great idea because we could each learn from our current place and come together with one plan, so we went ahead and enrolled for the full course. However, it's self-paced online and we are TERRIBLE at scheduling ourselves. So now I get more frustrated when DW loses her cool with Miriam/about Miriam because I know we have this great resource that we're not using (yet). But I do keep reminding myself that DW had never been around kids much and knows nothing about toddlers. She takes things personally that M says or does and attributes a level of intention/control that I don't think toddlers actually have (like intentional manipulation or trying to get under your skin with the way they react). Yes, toddlers manipulate us and yes, they get under our skin and push our buttons, but only because it WORKS not because they knew what to do and made some calculating move. I really want DW to go back to talk therapy because I know there are old childhood and adult issues at play, but she feels too overwhelmed with everything to add one more thing, even though she agrees and wants to go back to therapy. Sigh. All I have to say is I am glad these kids are so adorable and sweet because even when those moments are minimal (like on a bad day), they still make it all worthwhile!

Wish, I hope your interview went well. Fingers crossed for you to find the right job for you at the right time! I am so glad I found a good work situation when I did. If I were job seeking now, I would lose my mind. I have so much compassion for what you and Miki are going through with that!!! The boys sound like they are giving you a run for your money and being all toddler-y. I hope the potty training situation works out. Like you, I'm very ready to get rid of the changing table, diapers, all of it. Unlike your boys, M HATES having her diaper changed, but absolutely is NOT interested in the potty, either. She screams and carries on about not wanting us to touch her or use wipes when she has a dirty diaper, and that just isn't reasonable. So it's a struggle, but I also don't want to push her too hard to go in the potty if she's also totally freaked out about sitting on it because of the "bump" (splash guard). You'd think we were pulling out her toenails the way she screams and tries to get away from the potty if we even suggest she might try sitting on it. I have no idea where that came from?! :confused: We will miss you here, but since I'm not exactly consistent about posting, I can't really talk, can I? :mrgreen:

As for us, M just had her 3rd birthday... themed with kitties. She had a blast and played with another 3 year old for the first time ever. She weighed in at 27 1/2 lbs and was 35 inches tall. Still in the 13th and 18th percentiles or something like that, but at least the percentile has stayed fairly consistent. We are looking forward to getting her into preschool IN PERSON in September so she can have some normal social interactions with people outside of our house. I thought I'd also share a link to my choral concert, since we were virtual this year. The result was better than I expected and the music is really moving. No pressure to watch any of it, let alone the whole thing, but it has been such a relaxing/comforting background to my work this week that I thought I'd pass it along to you ladies. Feel free to share it if it moves you. There is a suggested donation but it is NOT required and we expect a lot of people to listen for free, as it's readily available on YouTube, not behind a paywall.


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW, wicky!! that was GORGEOUS! I got goosebumps all over!! Just beautiful - thank you for sharing! I found myself trying to find you too but I can't remember if you've ever shared a pic of yourself. So I picked the person that looks like Miriam! :)
I had a few mins after a busy day and before I start the busy night with the buggers so thought I'd pop in. I love your update! Sounds like you and DW are doing better (maybe?). That's great you signed up for that class, but yeah - takes that last little step to actually GO! HA!

POTTY TRAINING HAS STARTED!! I haven't changed a diaper in over a week! I've done a sh*t-ton of laundry though b/c of all of the accidents, but we're getting there! I'm just frustrated with their school and I know I shouldn't be. I think I'm just overly wound lately about everything b/c work is crazy, I want the new job, Timothy has SEVERE allergies to the pollen which is at its max right now here, and then potty training. They have quite a few kids in their class and only 2 teachers, one of which isn't really a teacher and is just filling in for right now (she's awesome, though - seems to be doing a good job). But when my kid has to go potty, they have to go NOW right now. So there have been a lot of accidents. :( I know I probably feel worse about this than they do so I'm trying to keep my own emotions at bay and just keep cheering them on. We just took the potty outside 2 weekends ago after visiting the friend across the street and the boys said they wanted to do it! So we haven't done diapers since then, I took down both changing stations, hid the diapers in the closet. They do pullups at night and for naps at school and still wet both, but we'll get there. This is a huge step for them. I think we've maybe even graduated from the smaller potty to the bigger stool/big toilet insert for both of them. That'll clear out some foot space in the bathroom! :haha: 
So anyway - big wins here lately!! lots of M&Ms and jellybeans being doled out and I have a cupcake for them to split when they get no accidents at school. But I think they'll get it tonight b/c their 'accidents' had to do with either missing the potty (timothy pees straight up so he has to hold himself down) or not getting there on time. I gotta give them a break, they are trying. :)

no word on the new job yet but I think my interviews went well. As well as they could have so - fingers crossed!!

I hope you're all well. I hope you had a great Mother's Day! 
I'll be back in a few weeks for updates! Take care!


----------



## mikihope

Well, I accepted a job offer yesterday! This company moved fast with me (and gave me an offer half a day after my onsite interview), but it was a ton of work. The initial phone call with the hiring manager was 1.5h long, then I had to take a zoom exam (! 4 questions in 1h), then an onsite interview where I gave a presentation and was grilled, then the tour! It was very technical, but at the same time they were trying to figure out if I would be too "academic". It's an industry job, which is different from all the research lab jobs I had in the past.

I think I've found the solution to my problem of my skillset not being recognized. I've been trying to fit in the wrong places. I love research and science, but my hands on skillset is appreciated in industry. In a research lab, I end up being the person who just makes a device for a scientist to do experiments on/with. They don't look at how I get there. And it's easy for me to get used by unscrupulous bosses. Now I got hired for my actual skillset, and the team needs me to shine at it for everyone to do well. The pay is insane, more than twice my current pay. And they gave me a fancy title that contains both "scientist" and "engineer"! Even though I never cared in the past about titles, this somehow makes me already feel like I'm valued.

And the crazy thing, I ended up having to turn down another company. I actually cold emailed this company as I saw a great fit, even though they had not posted a job opening. Sadly, they called the day after I received the offer. I had a great chat on the phone, and they followed up the next day trying to come up with an offer that would make me change my mind on my offer in hand!

I spent a lot of time on the job search, but I was still floored by the interest in hiring me. I have another company in the wings, but they don't have their funding in yet. My boss put the blame for his failures on me, and I almost believed that I truly was that bad. I only looked for specific jobs in my region, and there were just a handful of them. The bulk is in silicon valley, and I refuse to work there. Commute, and I just don't like the work culture. Anyway, I got interest from all but one of the companies I applied to, and landed a job doing what I love and excel at, 7 miles from where I live!

And my boss is sinking already. He has refused to give me much work, so the lab output has slowed to almost nothing. And almost all the equipment is breaking or about to break, as I have let things slide. On Monday, I'm going to let his boss (the director) know what he did to me, and then I'm going to tender my resignation that day, and then leave the next day. He has no idea. Really, I'm just giving him a taste of his own medicine. He's going to struggle, then the lab will fall apart. I almost feel like I'm in a movie, with this sort of ending! Oh, and I'm heartened that companies didn't even blink an eye at my obvious advanced age. It's nice they don't discriminate.

Sorry for blabbing on about myself, but it's the first real job I've gotten that actually didn't grossly underpay me. I guess I'd been trying to fit into a system that I didn't fit into. I'm sad I don't get to |ub shoulders with Nobel Prize winners, but now I have my family to think of. And yes, I already have started really enjoying my wonderful boys. I'd been so worried about the future for their entire lives.

Thanks so much for your encouragement, Wicky and Wish! You both were right, even though it is really upsetting to have the first opportunity fall through, iy was not meant to be. She is an awful person who uses people, which I was aware of but was desperate enough to overlook. I took your advice and I remembered to think like I was interviewing them too, and it really helped keep those nerves down a little. Wish, any news.... Did you get the job you wanted?

I love the music too, Wicky. So beautiful, thanks for sharing! I'll catch up with the posts soon, I'm going to finally have some time on my hands before I start my new job!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:cake::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
CONGRATULATIONS!!!
I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you, Miki!!!!! That's incredible!! Look at you!! You're SO WORTH SO MUCH!!! Oh this is exactly what I was hoping for when I logged on today!!!! I hope you are celebrating largely with your family! When do you start the new job?
Screw your old boss - he sounds worse and worse!

gush away, I love it. <3 You've been in such a hard spot for so long, I WANT to hear you gush! Talk about those beautiful boys and how much fun you're having! Talk about how your worries are no more!

I did not get the job I interviewed for but I am sure it's also a blessing in disguise. I've created a good network now and a few people know I'm looking, and they are on the lookout for me too.
Maybe I should take a page out of your book and look at other companies too. I really hate to leave Fidelity at this age b/c I'd love to retire from here and reap the benefits they have for another 15 yrs or so. But I need to get out of my GROUP I think. I know I'm just not in the role I need to excel and feel good about what I am bringing to the table. And this job that I didn't get, it wouldn't be too far off from what I do now. But there could be something on the horizon in a couple months - I can stick it out that long. :) We'll see what shakes out.

I think I can claim that the boys are potty trained now!! Malcolm still has a little issue with pooping in the potty, or timing it right. He'll go a couple times and nothing, but then 3 mins later he'll go in his pants. So working on that. But he also takes it upon himself to go pee by himself now. No help in the bathroom! And he flushes!! haha
Timothy is doing great all around but still requires some help. And sometimes forgets to hold himself down when he pees so he sprays the wall/floor (and sometimes me) a bit. Thankfully we are also interviewing cleaning ladies so we'll have clean walls and bathrooms HAHA!
But overall, it's fantastic being at this stage!! 

Otherwise, the most exciting things has been allergies. The pollen is AWFUL right now and Timothy is apparently allergic. Plus he got poison ivy this weekend. So he's been a bit of a mess, but I brought him to the pedi and we doubled up on Claritin, gave antihistimine eye drops, got some extra strength Rx hydrocortisone cream and have been bathing them both every night after we come inside. He's doing much better - poor kid's eyes were so puffy they were almost closed, they itched, his nose was so stuffy he couldn't sleep (we did the hot shower steam bath at 2am one night!). Rough times. But he's better now. Malcolm - nary a reaction! So weird how different they are.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, thanks, thanks Wish! I really appreciate how supportive you’ve been through this awful job situation thingy, and you too, Wicky! I’ll update more in a separate post, there’s more stuff to say about the whole crazy situation.

I’m so disappointed for you that you didn’t get that job, Wish. But as we’ve all been saying, that just means it wasn’t the right one, and somehow when you get that job offer that you want, it will be clear that it is much better than the “one that got away”. This is so true in my situation. You’re right, Wicky, that the hiring manager is not a person that I would like to work with. And her little 3 person company is set up for failure. I was just desperately thinking that I sucked and nobody would want to hire me. And Wish, it definitely pays to cut losses (like your Fidelity) and pursue a job that you will be happy with. I hope you find something soon!

Congratulations on the potty training, Wish! Isn’t it freeing when they actually want to use the potty/toilet? Interesting how rewards work so well with your boys. I never use tangible rewards because I’m terrified Kai will keep whining for those things all day long. He’s terrible about that! Wicky, I’m sure Miriam is getting there too, it always feels like they’re far from “getting it” and then there’s a big breakthrough around the corner! Anyway, Kai is still always having pee accidents during nap time at home and sometimes at school, but he's doing great otherwise. We’ve now resigned ourselves to the fact that post nap time is wash the clothes/bedclothes time. I guess he’ll get there sometime… hopefully soon!

Happy belated birthday, little Miriam! Sounds like she had a blast, I love birthdays for the little ones as they’re so thrilled with everything!

And that’s great that you signed up for the parenting class. I wouldn’t dare as I know DH wouldn’t want to go, and he might get annoyed. He has that same reaction as your DW, where he assigns grown-up intentions to Kai’s actions. He gets so angry at him sometimes, but he does feel bad afterwards. I’ve been talking to people and reading up tons about parenting at this difficult age, and he just looks at things from the surface as he sees them. I think he’s starting to realize that I do know what I’m talking about, as Kai has started to respond to the parenting methods. Finally! I really thought we were going to have to divorce over it. Ridiculous!

Oh no, poor Timothy! So glad he’s better now. I was asthmatic and allergic, so I know how that feels. And it seems like Aiden has more of an issue than Kai too. Aiden has had eczema since he was a newborn, and I have eczema too! We have the same horrible itchy spot on the top of our right foot… sometimes I forget that we are not genetically linked.

And yes, I want to enjoy and gush about my boys! Today is the second day of my “Freedom”, and I have so much more energy. It’s the first time I’ve been alone in the house since Kai was born, and it feels good even though I love my boys to death! I hope I can now be the mother than I want to be to my boys. Aiden is finally walking around, he went from not walking at all to just nonchalantly walking around while drinking milk. He was ready a long time ago, but just didn’t do it. He’s the most jolly boy I’ve ever seen, but now he’s doing things like throwing tantrums and trying to climb where he shouldn’t. Sigh. Luckily Kai is getting better, and DH is starting to really enjoy spending time with him.

Got to work on my update on the crazy job leaving story. Fingers crossed for potty training going well for all our LOs!


----------



## mikihope

Ok, so the job leaving update… I did what I said I would, and I wrote a resignation email to ex boss’ boss (the director) on Monday night detailing the treatment and how I was strung along for 3 years. On Tuesday morning, the director wrote back and said that he was very sorry about that, and that I should have come to see him. He also asked whether there was any way he could change my mind.

So my suspicions were right. My ex boss lied to me, and had NEVER talked to him. He just wanted to use me until my postdoc appointment duration ran out, and dangle that job thing over my head so that I would work as hard as I could.

He also got rid of the service engineer for our main piece of equipment, a guy who had a very close and good relationship with us. This engineer was dedicated and went above and beyond to help us repair and take care of the tool. Granted, we paid him to do that, but he really was dedicated and helpful. So his service contract was running out last October, so he’d been in talks with ex boss (EB) about how to extend it for maybe a couple of years as he was about to retire (he’s in his 60s). He was a bit desperate for the extension because of that. But EB kept saying that he was talking to the director, and he disallowed the engineer to talk to him. In October, he texted the engineer and said the contract was not extended. That was it. The reason he dropped him (again, never letting the director know) is that he felt he didn’t need the service as there was a shiny new tool coming up.

And then on the same day he texted the engineer and asked him for a favor regarding something on the tool. Yes, he’s that gross. Since then, EB’s tried to get the engineer to give him troubleshooting tips for free. The new tool isn’t up and running, so EB’s in desperate need of help.

And my ex colleague who is probably close to 70 years old, I emailed him about what happened and he told me that he found out accidentally through a union representative that he was being terminated in August. EB didn’t bother to warn him that this was going to happen. This guy went to university for the first time in his 60s, to try to better his life. After he graduated, the director gave him a job in our group. He lives 75 miles away, so he spends a crazy long time trying to get through the ridiculous traffic just to get to and from work. And he is so nice and quiet and helpful. How could someone do this to him? Apparently he was also being mistreated, as he wrote that he thought he was the only person who was being mistreated by EB.

So that sucks, but the good news is that EB can no longer mistreat people secretly! I told everyone who works with him, and they were all (except one, who used to loudly claim to everyone he was my friend but I never liked him) sorry for me. And the director sent my email to HR, as he was very concerned about EB’s actions. So I had to do this exit interview with HR on my last day, and his “management skills” are now under a microscope.

So on Tuesday morning, I emailed EB that I was leaving and that Wednesday was my last day of work, and he wrote back immediately in a panic. It basically said that he thought he would have been given more notice. Then he called me, saying the same thing. That’s all he could say, he didn’t ask me why, or where I was going. And it turns out “more notice” meant that he thought I was going to stay until my postdoc appointment ran out in October! After 3 years of begging him to give me a job, he actually thought I’d stay around in that crappy low paying job to do his bidding after he’d told me that he didn’t have a job for me. Disgusting.

So now EB is left with equipment falling apart, and the work that he thought he could force me to do. Oh, and his boss and HR know that he’d taken away all my responsibilities, save for that project he didn’t want to do, before I left. He thought that he could butter up the service engineer as he seemed to need the money before retiring, but he doesn’t know that the service engineer is also in touch with me and that we both have been talking about how badly he treated us. And the other lab he uses, the director knows too, and DH works there. DH is in charge of the lab and most tools, and it’s the lab where the shiny new tool that EB needs is. So… goodbye cushy life for EB!

So that's the long crazy story. I really hope there is no more crazy at my new job!


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's INSANE, miki!!! Karma is a B, EB!!! I'm so glad it's all crumbling in on him now. He deserves it. I can't believe all that he's put 2 older employees and a new mother through!! He deserves what he has coming to him. 

When do you start the new job? i'm so happy for your quiet day!! YAY!!! And sounds like you're taking a little time in between - that'll be good for you. I never get to do that, haha. I always leave a job on Friday, start the new one on Monday. Boo. 

aiden's walking!! Go get 'em!!! so exciting - now you're going to have your hands full b/c he'll be running in no time!! HA! That's awesome that Kai is chilling back out now too. We've just gotten Timothy out of his tantrum ways and now Malcolm has grown a backbone or gotten a shot of testosterone or something b/c he is STUBBORN as a mule and is being very vocal about it. So we're trying to get through that. DH goes pretty straight to the 'time out' but with Malcolm, I feel like I can easily call him out on saying No/Now/Mine/whatever easily enough and be like 'no, we don't do that' instead of turning to a timeout. But he is also talking with a WHOLE lotta sass, so we need to let him know he doesn't talk to us that way. The last thing I want to bring up is a bratty kid that talks down to his parents. No thank you.

Yeah, potty training is still going great! I guess I can say they 'are' trained now, but with accidents. We do pull-ups at night and during nap b/c I need to build myself up to having to wash even more clothes/sheets than we do now. Malcolm has woken dry in the morning a couple of times but Timothy never does. I know I probably need to take that safety net away from him though. They wear a diaper at naptime at school and I think maybe we just won't replenish those when they run out. Surely they can go 1.5-2hrs without an accident soon. I just wish the teachers could pay a little more attention to them - doesn't seem they offer for them to go potty (maybe they offer and the boys decline? :shrug:) before naptime/after lunch. And of course they're going to have to go - they just had milk with lunch. So I don't know. Something to tackle soon but not today.

My folks are finally coming up next week! I'm so excited!!! I'm actually more excited for them to see the boys!


----------



## mikihope

Are your folks with you yet, Wish? How long are they staying? I wish mine could see the boys too. My poor sis has never seen Aiden as the entire area was locked down a few days before she was about to fly here to help out right after his birth.

Thanks so much, Wish! It feels so great to finally be free of his mistreatment. I too can't believe that he could treat us this way, and not even pretend to feel anything about it. DH is one of the people in charge of the other lab that ex boss (EB) can use when equipment in his own lab is down, and ex boss is now booking several time slots each week for equipment use. It tells me 1) stuff in his lab is broken 2) he is forced to work harder!

I forgot to mention that my older colleague was actually due to be able to collect his pension in 2 years, that's when he was planning to retire. So now he is left with nothing. EB really deserves what I did to him, he is despicable.

So anyway, DH took a week off, and we had a kind of holiday by visiting places in the region and eating out. We haven't eaten out since the day before Aiden was born, and we needed couple time together. We had an amazing time! I also had a day alone at home, basically the first time since Kai was born!

Unfortunately my days are now filled with "house" stuff. Tackling old drip systems and trying to fix a horrible kitchen sink clog, both issues inherited when we bought this house over 2 years ago. It's been exhausting. I hope I get to relax next week!

I start work a week after the upcoming Monday. I too never take breaks in between jobs, so this is very refreshing for me. Even when I left a job in Singapore to relocate to the US, I only had a couple of days tops in between. I had a ton of things to take care of in those days (no phones, bank account, car), and we were staying in a motel 6 with our cats!

Funny how Timothy is mellowing and Malcolm is getting feisty! Timothy and Kai seem to have had similar time frames for their difficult behavior. I think most kids have to go through a difficult stretch, and the ones who start earlier, get out of it earlier. That was what I hoped for Kai, anyway!

Glad to hear that potty training is going so well! Kai is still struggling with staying dry during nap time. I imagine that your boys are encouraged to go before and after nap time at school? We have the hardest time convincing Kai to go as he says he doesn't need it. And yet they do it with him at school every day. Sigh.

Exhausted as I am, I feel so much better emotionally these days. I'm enjoying the antics of Kai and Aiden these days, despite their many tantrums! I must admit that I find Aiden's tantrums pretty hilarious at the moment, but I know it gets much worse before it gets better.

I hope everyone is doing great, and hopefully getting out more!


----------



## Wish2BMom

My folks are here!! it's been a fantastic week - they leave tomorrow. I really wish they lived closer but there's no chance of that. We'd have to move to NC and we're not doing that either so it is what it is. Hopefully the boys will be ready to fly or make a long drive soon enough and we can get down there for visits instead of my parents always being the ones to come up here.
We kept the boys out of school yesterday and went to one of those trampoline parks, then out to lunch (the boys love going to a restaurant - such a treat) and then they baked cookies with my mom. They were up at 5:30 though so they were BEASTS by 5. No naps at home! 
I really hope you get to see your family soon!! And they get to meet Aiden!
Speaking of naps - the teachers still put diapers or pullups on them for naps so I don't think they are following up with them before/after naps for potty. It's kinda frustrating - I'm going to need them to help with this to get over this hump.
As for nighttime - def still need pullups. I was fighting with Malcolm to put one on last night (he was out of his mind tired, though) and I'm glad I did b/c it was almost full this morning. Sometimes they'll wake in the night to go pee, and sometimes they are dry in the morning. We're slowly getting there.

I'm so glad you have so long to refresh yourself!! That sounds awesome! Even tackling that house stuff - you'll feel so much better after checking things off THAT list that you haven't been able to get to. And adult time with DH!! magical!! I'm really so happy for you! I'm glad things are opening up over there finally. Things here feel almost back to normal. A lot of places allow you not to wear a mask if you're vaccinated but we went into one store the other day and the employee asked us to - totally fine with that!


----------



## mikihope

Just popping in here to say hello! I love your update, Wish, it's so full of positivity!

I've obviously been so busy after starting the new job! Work is so different now. First, I moved from a lifetime at research workplaces to industry for the first time. Also, the others on the team are very young, fresh Phds and masters, and one straight from college. They're so good in the theory and book part, I feel stupid. I've been brought in to be a big picture person, making sure the processes all work as a whole as we're pushing to start manufacturing in a year or two. All team members present updates twice a week, and the CEO {also the founder} attends all meetings. Our group was created to work on the next possible flagship product for the company. I feel like their hopes are pinned on me, so I'm terrified. My self esteem is so low, and I've been so demotivated and hidden away in a dark lab for so long. It feels weird to have such a huge role. The good thing is that people have been very helpful and friendly. I can barely remember what my ex boss was like anymore.

Wow, Wish, I haven't begun to think about night at all with potty training. I'm impressed with your boys' progress! Life must be getting easier with the boys! And what a fabulous update, your folks being there, going places with Malcolm and Timothy.

I've always been sad that we don't do as much as I'd like with the kids because DH is so overly careful and germ averse, even before the pandemic. At least we're going tomrrow to visit his cousin who lives an hour's drive away. It's our first social gathering since my parents left last March. Poor Aiden has never interacted with anyone outside of daycare and home! He's such a sweet and jolly boy, I can't wait to finally bring him out and about! I love that things are slowly returning to normal, but DH is still nervous.

Happy 4th of July, to those in the US!


----------



## Wish2BMom

<3 I can't wait to hear about your time at DH's cousins!! it really is such a wonderful feeling being back around people and getting out without _MUCH _worry. There's still a little bit but we're being careful enough. There haven't been any outbreaks recently and with summer being here and most things outside, I feel fine. 

Your job sounds AMAZING and like all the things you need to get your confidence back in shape. The spots I'm interviewing for are somewhat like that - if I get them, I'm really going to have to 'lean in' and take control again. I want that, but then I'm a-scared too! Right now I can kinda hide and it's ok. But then I'm getting frustrated at not shining b/c I love to shine at work. So I know I need a new role to feel better about myself for sure. I think once you realize what you have to bring to the table (years of experience in the big world, having been involved in the actual research they were only reading about, etc) over the newbies, and allow them to teach you too, you'll all be a wonderful team and you'll just glow, like they were able to see in you when they hired you! :friends: you got this!

We had another wonderful weekend with the kids - we went to the Jurassic Quest dinosaur expo that is traveling the country on Sat. The kids loved it! then we went to a new place a brewery we love opened up - they changed locations to a newer, larger and more beautiful place so we got lunch there. Sunday we went to a local parade - the kids' first - in my old hometown. It was cheesy and awful and great all together! The kids loved the fire engines, of course. Then we just hung with the neighbors that afternoon. Monday, we went back to that trampoline park and we all bounced, then out to lunch and then to another family's house to hang out and have the kids play. Jam-packed but oh so fun!!! I'm falling in love even more with my little family! <3 I can't wait to take them to the beach next month for our long weekend in Old Orchard Beach in Maine.


----------



## mikihope

How is everyone? I've been so busy trying to get up to speed at my new job, but I always wonder how everyone's doing on here.

How's your job search going, Wish? I hope that you find a great job that motivates you and you can shine at! Or have you already found that new job?

I've been so nervous about my fast rising responsibilities. I am already in charge of coordinating most of the device development. We have to get prototypes out by December to prove we can manufacture this. I have to get the other process engineers and technicians to run their processes well, improve processes and cut time taken. I am good at managing the processes and time taken when it's just me, but I have never managed a team of people! Plus I've always been one to downplay my abilities and was content to be in the background. I've been so afraid to have to be in the forefront of things, and my already low self worth was battered to almost nothing. I'm terrified half the time, and excited the other half! I think this may be what my self esteem needed.

My team and the other people around my office are extremely young and fresh out of grad school, and a couple are right out of college. They're all in their 20s. I've felt down about my age as I turn 50 next month! Still, I get along very well with everyone, and I have joined people on 4 Friday lunches so far. I'm coming back out of my shell, and being more myself again!

So far, people have been helpful and friendly. I like people and make connections easily, so I quickly felt at home here. It's weird, but I don't know how many of my coworkers really look like. I know those in my office and those I go out for lunch with, but everyone else has always been masked when I see them. Plus I work in a cleanroom.

Turning 50 makes me feel old and afraid of the future, though. I sometimes wonder if my age means that I can't be close friends with the other moms/dads. There's lots of things I worry about now, maybe because of that scary number. Ugh! 

On the kiddies front, the boys are exhausting! I feel like I will never have any down time, ever. Aiden is still a very big boy, and strong, and he loves to wrestle with his big brother. He is also starting his terrible 2s phase. He's easier than Kai was, but having 2 of them is so tiring. Still, they're tons of fun and so cute. Kai is such a funny boy, and Aiden laughs loudly at everything! Sadly, my sister has never seen him in person, as lockdown last March happened just as she was supposed to fly over from Singapore. I hope she sees him by his 2nd birthday... I have no paid time off for the 1st 6 months of my job!

It's tough doing stuff with the boys due to Aiden's age, but I love reading the updates about what you're doing with your boys, Wish! I can imagine how fun it is, and I keep telling myself that we don't have too long to wait before we have adventures like that with our boys. Ours are just little walks or a visit to the nearby little farm in the hills. We're going to the zoo with them for the first time on Sunday, that's a big deal for us!

Boy was that long... Someone else chip in with an update!


----------



## Wish2BMom

your job sound amazing and just what you needed!! I think everyone has a certain level of anxiety about one thing or another so don't be so down on yourself. Whether it be age (too young? too old? too fresh out of college and not enough experience? too much experience?) or tenure or whatever the case may be - you're not alone!

I got a new job! still waiting for the official offer but it's in the works. But it's not the one I REALLY wanted - I applied for 2 and was in the running for both. In all of my interviews (like 7 of them...), I talked about the other one like 90% of the time. Then they picked me for the 2nd one! I have no idea what they saw or what but maybe there was just someone better for me for the 1st job but they didn't want to lose me so they took me for the 2nd one. Anyway, I'll be a program manager, which isn't really anything i've ever done so now I get to do kinda what you're doing - project managing and making sure people stay on track and deliver what they need to in the right time, to cost, and don't miss anything. At least I'll be out of the minutae! it'll be loads better than what i'm doing right now, for sure.

The boys sound awesome! YES, it's all tiring but it's so worth it. We just got back from our beach vacation and it was fantastic. The boys, mostly Malcolm, were a bit overwhelmed the first day - a giant vast beach/ocean to see for the 'first' time again, lots of new people to meet (DH's extended family), the pier rides/food/crowds - so much fun but M couldn't take it and had a couple meltdowns. The next day he was great, though and we fully enjoyed our time. We even took them to an amusement park nearby called Funtown USA. M was the first one on rides, it took T about 3 rides to actually get on one but then he loved it!! I attached a couple pics :)


----------



## mikihope

Finally got some time to post! The boys and the new job are taking up a whole lot of time and energy. But it's a lot of fun - at home and at work!

My coworkers are really friendly and helpful, and so far I like our boss, he seems to be a good manager. The sad thing is that the team members are so young, so they are leaving one by one for greener pastures. I like that I can be my silly self at work, people are not pretentious. We sing, we skip into the cleanroom, we laugh. The other day I was singing "The Sound of Music" songs in an operatic voice with a coworker, she's from China but knows and loves the movie. Sadly, there is one super annoying person on our team, he joined a couple of weeks after me. Arrogant, selfish, rude, not a team player and really not good at this job. We'll see what happens, maybe he'll leave as he isn't performing up to par or interacting well with others so far.

Wow, I love your update, Wish! Your boys, and a new job! Have you started yet? Is the job interesting?

I love your photos, you all are adorable! Such a nice joyful life... Malcolm and Timothy look so happy! I remember how I was dreaming of starting a family, and now I have 2 little boys. Aiden is now going through his tantruming phase, but he is still a super jolly boy. And he's so cuddly and affectionate! He runs to people to cuddle and kiss them. Kai's still spirited, but I think the difficult side has started to subside. He's so funny and animated. The other day, he sang along with "Do you want to build a snowman", and he put in so much passion and emotion in his voice, face, arms... It was hilarious.

And we finally went swimming in the city pool this morning, it's conveniently located on the next block from us. We've been so stressed out from the pandemic, from not having any help, and from the new job. We finally found the time and energy, and luckily Aiden loved it. Kai couldn't remember swimming, so he got out in a hurry at first, then asked to come back in when he saw Aiden having fun. It was a great morning at the pool!

I hope everyone's doing well! It would be so great to hear updates, I often wonder how the former regular posters are doing!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Hi is it ok if I join? 
I'm Helen. Turned 36 in September. I'm a mother of 2 boys, Josh who will be 12 on Saturday, and William who will be 2 on Boxing Day. Been actively trying for #3 for 3 months after a short break. Tried to do a test yesterday afternoon but got a book error. Now feeling somewhat deflated, got to 2 days late - with the last 2 AF coming smack on time - and then starting this morning :(


----------

